# Touren rund um Hanau



## maixle (13. August 2003)

Servus,

familienbedingt bin ich nach Hanau umgezogen. Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich für richtige Spots in die Rhön, den Spessart, Odenwald oder Taunus fahren muss. 

Fürs Wochenende ist das auch kein Problem, da kann ich das Rad ins Auto packen. Für ne Feierabendrunde ist das aber dann doch ein bisschen aufwendig. 

Könnt Ihr mir da ein paar Tipps oder Routen nennen, die sich nicht nur auf der schnöden Teerstrasse bewegen, biiitttteeee 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Maixle


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. August 2003)

Tja, in Hanau selbst weiss ich leider auch nicht viel. Mir fällt da nur ein, dass es im Wald zwischen Autobahn und Hanau Nord mal einen kleinen Single Trail im Kreis um einen See gab - für die BMX'ler in den 80er war das Klasse 

Ansonsten wirst Du immer ein paar Kilometer fahren müssen - ich habe früher in Windecken gewohnt und wir sid von dort aus in den Kilianstädter Wald geradelt - da gibt's ein paar schöne Trails. Bei Heldenbergen gibt's die Naumburg bzw. den Erbstädter Wald, was auch sehr schön ist.

Mehr Richtung Spessart kannst Du einfach versuchen, bis zum Buchberg bei Langenselbold zu kommen - ist ein Aussichtsturm (so 100 Jahre) auf einem der Spessart-Vorberge und da ringsum gab's früher auch ein paar schöne Trails 

Weiter weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr - würde Dir gerne mehr helfen, wohne aber mittlerweile in Dietzenbach und kenne mich in Hanau und Umgebung auch nicht mehr so gut aus. Vielleicht war ja eine kleine Anregung dabei 

Viele Grüße
Kwi-Schan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (14. August 2003)

Servus,

vielen Dank für die Anregungen...

was den kleinen Trail um den See an HU-Nord betrifft, kann ich dies nur bestätigen. Den gibt es noch.

Das mit der Naumburg hört sich ziemlich interessant an. Muss ich auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht gleich mal an diesem Wochenende. 

Ansonsten wäre ich auch mal an ein paar Mitstreitern interessiert, an die ich  mich anschliessen könnte. Würde sagen, dass ich sowas wie ein fortgeschrittener Anfänger bin.

Ansonsten werde ich mal auf Erkundungstour gehen.

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (14. August 2003)

Hallo ich wohne in Ortenberg in der nähe von Büdingen.

Hab auch gerade wieder angefangen war früher mal aktiv MTBler.
Und ich hab in Ostheim gewohnt war also auch immer öfters im Kilianstädter Wald unterwegs, auf der Naumburg war ich auch schon ziemlich oft und in der Umgebung, jetzt bin ich gerade dran am Touren und Trail hier in der Gegend zu erkunden.

Aber vielleicht könnten wir uns mal treffen ich hätte nichts dagegen mal wieder die alten bekannten Trail zu fahren und ich denke das wir von der Leistungsklasse ganz gut zusammen passen.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. August 2003)

Also, dann lasst uns doch Mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen - meine Frau gibt mir frei  - also steht den alten Trails nichts mehr im Weg. Wie wär's mit Samstag so um 15 Uhr am Wartbaum (der ist auch von Hanau aus gut zu finden und ihr könntet evtl. Autos da abstellen). Gebt doch Mal laut, ob Euch das passt!
Viele Grüße
Kwi-Schan


----------



## mat2u (14. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich eben sogar extra per Mail in diesen Thread eingeladen wurde und mir meine Frau auch freigegeben hat   
sage ich Samstag zu.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## tboy0709 (14. August 2003)

Also ich kann am Samstag auch Wartbaum ist einfach zu finden und guter Ausganspunkt Uhrzeit ist ok bin dabei.

Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## maixle (15. August 2003)

Moin,

hört sich super an. Aber leider hat sich gestern abend bei mir kurzfristig für Samstag ein alter Studienkollege mit kleiner Tochter angesagt, da er auf Durchreise (aus dem Urlaub) nach Düsseldorf (wohnt jetzt dort) ist.

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt dafür Verständnis und sagt mir bei einem nächsten Trip kurz bescheid (schaut unter PM nach), biiitttteeee... 

Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch viel Spass am morgigen Samstag. Gebt kurz Rückmeldung am Montag, wie es gelaufen ist. 

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (15. August 2003)

Also ich würde sagen da bleiben wir drei mal in Kontakt, Kwi-Schan und ich treffen uns ja dann morgen mal, denn hier im Umkreis gibts wohl nicht so viele Biker die hier im Forum rummachen.

Klasse das man hier alte Bekannte wieder findet  

Endlich mal nicht mehr alleine rum heizen


----------



## yakko (15. August 2003)

Wenn mir jemand sagt, wo der Wartbaum ist, bin dabei. Komme aus Frankfurt, und damit ich nicht gleich kaputt bin, würde ich wahrscheinlich mit Auto kommen ;-) Vom Level her bin ich auch fortgeschrittener Anfänger.

Vielleicht könnt mir jemand seine Handynummer per PM schicken, damit ich beim eventuellen Herumirren nicht ganz auf mich allein gestellt bin.

Jemand könnte die Tour ja auch beim Last-Minute-Biking einstellen, ich habe das Gefühl, dass da mehr Leute reinschauen.


René


----------



## tboy0709 (16. August 2003)

@ yakko

Du hast mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (17. August 2003)

Hallo wollte mal ein kurzen Bericht abgeben wies gestern war.

Also wir waren zu viert und pünktlich alle um drei Uhr am Treffpunkt, gefahren sind wir fast drei Stunden mit ein paar kleinen Pausen.

Ich muß sagen das es riesig Spaß gemacht hat mal nicht alleine und mal wieder die alten und bekannten Strecken zu fahren.

Wir mußten zwar einige Wege erst mal wieder suchen aber demnächst wissen wir ja dann besser wos lang geht.

Vor allem weiß ich dann auch das nach dem Jump ein scheiß Baumstumpf kommt und ich fall net mehr auf die Fresse 
tut übrigens heute ganz schön weh  

Naja ich würde sagen das müssen wir auf alle fälle noch paar mal öfters machen und vielleicht finden sich ja dann auch noch ein paar mehr Leute und da wir ja alle mobil sind könnten wir uns ja auch, wie gestern schon mal angesprochen, für Touren im Taunus treffen.

In dem Sinne bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Kwi-Schan (18. August 2003)

Ja, ich finde auch, wir sollten das bei Gelegenheit (bald!) wiederholen und auch maixle mit dazu nehmen  

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## maixle (19. August 2003)

Servus zusammen,

freut mich zu hören, dass es eine mords Gaudi war. Kann nur sagen, dass ein Trip mit Euch wahrscheinlich gewichtsmässig besser gewesen wäre, denn ein Männernachmittag hat es eben in sich... 

Nun ja, würde mich freuen, wenn ich beim nächsten Mal dabei sein könnte. Sag mir also kurz bescheid, wenn wieder was steigt. Meine Mailadresse habt Ihr ja auch. 

In diesem Sinne sende ich Euch viele Grüsse

Christoph (Maixle)


----------



## Kwi-Schan (24. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,
nächster Treff - wie letztes Mal  - am 30.08.03 in Nidderau-Windecken am Wartbaum. Start ist um 15 Uhr bei jedem Wetter 
Ich setze den Termin auch noch ins Last-Minute-Biken, da könnt Ihr Euch "anmelden".
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (24. August 2003)

Jepp abgemacht ich bin wieder dabei nach der Gaudi von letztem mal. 

Ich hoffe es finden sich wieder ein paar dann macht noch mehr lust


----------



## Fixel (25. August 2003)

Hallo,
komme aus Bergen-Enkheim, und zum Wartbaum komme ich daher ja auch problemlos. Würde ja schon mal gerne mitfahren, frag mich nur ob ich da bei euch mithalten kann. Meine Kondition ist nach Jahren voller Faulheit doch ziemlich unterirdisch. 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (26. August 2003)

@fixel

Da sehe ich kein Problem - wir warten schon auf Dich 

Und davon abgesehen - wir sind weder "Hardcore-Racer", noch "Hochleistungssportler", sondern wir fahren ja nur just for fun - also: herzlich willkommen!

Gruß Christian


----------



## mat2u (26. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tour am vorletzeten Samstag war wirklich klasse (wobei die letzten Samstag auch schön war..) was bei dem Guide (kwi-shan) aber auch kein Wunder ist  
Wenn er den Weg nicht findet wer dann?
Freue mich schon drauf.

Bis Samstag also

Viele Grüße

Matthias

Ps. @kwi-shan, Deine Bikeklamotten sind schon da!


----------



## Fixel (26. August 2003)

Na dann will ich mal zusehen, dass ich am Samstag um 15:00 am Wartbaum stehe, und schließlich braucht ja jede Bikegruppe eine rote Laterne  

Gruß
Holger

PS: Wahl der Waffe - Fully oder Hardtail sinnvoller?


----------



## tboy0709 (26. August 2003)

Na das ist ja super wir werden ja immer mehr  

Was ist mit maixle?

Und Yakko ist ja noch im Urlaub soweit ich das weiß wenn nicht, alle nur schön kommen dann machen wir schön die Gegend unsicher das wird ja noch besser als letztes mal.

@Kwi-Schan 

Das Rennen am Sonntag war ne morts Gaudi richtig geile Strecke war übrigens auch Hessenmeisterschaft der Herren Elite war also einiges los, leider hat die Kondition und Kraft am Sonntag nicht ganz ausgereicht um ganz durchzuhalten aber wir können ja dann am Samstag mal quatschen  

freu mich auf alle fälle schon richtig auf Samstag   

@ Fixel weißt Du wo der Wartbaum genau ist?

Du kannst mit dem einen oder anderen antreten das Streckenprofil ist für beide Arten von Bikes geeignet also suchs Dir aus


----------



## Fixel (27. August 2003)

@ tboy0709
Wartbaum? Von Bergen aus die Hohe Straße, Brücke über die B45, kräftig bremsen und hupps, schon da. Richtig?

Wie Rennen letzten Sonntag? Jungs macht mir keine Angst, mein Puls bekommt schon einen Kollaps wenn er einen Anstieg sieht, und am Ende steht dann wieder "Dieser Anstieg wurde gesponsert von Marlboro"  

Naja, ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## tboy0709 (27. August 2003)

Nur keine Panik wir wollen ja keinen Wettkampf austragen oder? 

Der weg stimmt na dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen 


@Kwi-Schan ach ja denk an die Säge damit wir den Baumstumps absägen können   

Sonst gibts wieder ne Bruchlandung


----------



## michi220573 (3. September 2003)

Zwischen Hanau-Steinheim und Offenbach gibt es so ein Steinbruchgebiet hinter einer Polizeihundeschule oder so. Da gibt es sehr anständige Singletrails. Aber lieber außerhalb der Sommerzeit dort fahren, damit man nich zu viele Wanderer antrifft. Wie sich das in eine Tour einbauen lässt - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. September 2003)

@michi220573

Hallo,
ich kenne das Gebiet bei Mühlheim, das Du meinst. Im Sommer könnte man dort auch schön baden an den Seen, aber es gibt einen Haken - das ganze Gelände ist ein Naturschutzgebiet und es wird leider auch kontrolliert. Im Unglücksfall kann das dann ein sehr teurer Single-Trail werden....  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (3. September 2003)

Den Steinbruch kenn ich auch noch da gibts doch auch die Brücke wo die ganz verrückten immer runter in den See gesprungen sind, die is so knapp 15 meter hoch oder?

Naja wenn da Ordnugshüter sind bekommen die uns eh nicht wenn mir mit den Rädern unterwgs sind und nummernschiler haben wir ja keine  

Nur wenn die auch mit Bikes patrollieren dann wirds lustg 

Verfolgungsjagd über Trails gespikt mit Wurzeln und Steinen  
Gutes training fürs nächst rennen


----------



## mat2u (4. September 2003)

Morgen tboy,

hört sich doch gut an, bin dabei.

Gruß

Matthias, der eh Straftäter wegen zu dichtem Auffahren ist - was solls also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schimmler (6. September 2003)

tach allerseits

kenne das gebiet auch, bin da auch schon von der brücke gefallen  

wenn morgen bzw. heute gutes wetter ist, radel ich vielleicht mal hin

gruß schimmler


----------



## tboy0709 (6. September 2003)

Hallo Schlimmer

Wir wollen uns heute um 15 Uhr in Alzenau treffen und auf den Hahnekamm fahren steht auch im last minute biking, also wenn Du lust und zeit hast komm doch einfach 

Gruß Torsten 

P.S. Der rest der lust und zeit hat ist natürlich auch gerne wilkommen


----------



## Fixel (6. September 2003)

Witzig,
im Steinbruch war ich heute auch. War aber nur ein Bummelausflug auf alten Bikes. Oben vom Wartbaum, bzw. vom Kilianstädter Wald aus, kann man doch theoretisch eine Abfahrt nach Wachenbuchen anhängen, rüber nach Wilhelmsbad (durch den Wald), runter zur Philipsruhe, in Dörnigheim über die Schleuse, schwupps ist man da, und die Auffahrt zurück auf die Hohe Straße ist doch auch ganz nett. (was ein Monstersatz) Klar sind da einige Meter Straße dazwischen, aber so unmöglich ist der Abstecher nicht. Würde sagen, die Anfahrt sind so ca. 30 Minuten.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
anbei ein paar Impressionen von unserer Tour zum Hahnenkamm bei Alzenau heute. Das ist nur der "Uphill", der Downhill war für die Kamera zu schnell 
Dabei waren übrigens Yakko (René), Mat2u (Matthias), Tboy0709 (Torsten)(im Bild von links) und ich (nicht im Bild )

Kwi-Schan


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. September 2003)

Und noch Mal der Hahnenkamm....


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. September 2003)

Und zum Dritten - das "Gipfelfoto" ausnahmsweise als Suchbild - wer unsere Bikes findet bekommt von uns einen feuchten Händedruck  - wer auch oben war und sein Bike auf dem Bild findet - herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Kwi-Schan


----------



## mat2u (7. September 2003)

Hallo Christian,

ja schön war´s vor allen die Abfahren waren klasse.
Vielen Dank dass Du mein "Schiebebild" nicht gepostet hast.
Freu mich schon auf Samstag - ist es schon eingetragen?

Gruß 
Matthias


----------



## tboy0709 (8. September 2003)

Ja war echt klasse ich seh noch immer die grinsenden Gesichter von Samstag vor mir  

Mit Samstag das steht schon fest?

wenn ja ch kann dann im laufe der woche bescheid sagen ob es klappt 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. September 2003)

Hi,

bin aus Kahl und würde mich freun mit euch über meinen Heimatberg düsen zu dürfen, muß mir nur die Genemigung meiner Fam. einholen. Fahr ihr am Sam. 13.9. wieder?

Schickt mir einfach ne PM mit Zeit und Ort

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (11. September 2003)

Hallo Barracuda,

klar habe ich Lust am WE wieder zu biken.
Hätte eh noch einen "Fragethread" eingestellt ob Samstag oder Sonntag.
Als Tour wäre die Runde auf und um den Hahnenkamm von letzter Woche sicher schön - gerne auch ne Abwandlung davon.
Torsten, rene und Maixle welcher Termin würde Euch denn besser passen?
Samstag am Nachmittag oder Sonntag um irgendwann?
Mir wäre es fast gleich sofer wir am SA nicht so arg früh losfahren würden.
Braracuda wenn Du den Guide für die Tour machen willst - gerne.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. September 2003)

wie gesagt pm mich an


----------



## yakko (11. September 2003)

Am Samstag probiere ich mein Glück mal auf der Kurzstrecke des Vulkanbike, daher maximal Sonntag (kommt halt drauf an, wie ich mich dann fühle  )


----------



## tboy0709 (11. September 2003)

Hallo bei mir wäre der Sonntag auch besser weil ich am Samstag vielleicht arbeiten muß, steht aber noch nicht ganz fest.

Ich weiß es aber ganz sicher morgen dann würd ich nochmal bescheid sagen ob es auch samstag klappt.


----------



## maixle (12. September 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe bereits Matthias ne Mail geschrieben, dass es bei mir am Sonntag leider nicht klappen würde. Der Samstag passt von meiner Seite, auch die Uhrzeit ist ziemlich egal, es sollte allerdings Nachmittag sein.

Achja, bei der Uhrzeit sollten wir im Auge behalten, dass es mittlerweile wieder früher dunkel wird (gegen 20.00).

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich Euch alle am Samstag zu treffen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle

PS: Richtet Euch aber nicht unbedingt nach mir, denn sollte die Mehrzahl den Sonntag favorisieren, dann fahrt auch am Sonntag. Wir sind doch alles Demokraten


----------



## Sarch (12. September 2003)

Hallo ich bin ganz neu hier,
wenn ihr euch für Sonntag früh endscheidet wäre ich gerne dabei.
Barracuda als Guide find ich prima denn kenn ich nämlich, hi hi.
Der macht Mittwochs auch immer den Mobs.

Bitte PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (12. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mitbekommen, dass Ihr euch am Samstag oder Sonntag zu biken am Hahnenkamm treffen wollt. Wäre gerne dabei! Nur welchen Termin? 

Gruß
Ippie


----------



## tboy0709 (12. September 2003)

Also Samstag geht bei mir jetzt doch un da sich schon so viele für den Samstag ausgesprochen haben würde ich sagen wir machen treffen uns einfah wieder morgen in Alzenau.

Ich schließ mich aber jetzt nochmal mit Matthias und Christian kurz bevor wir den Termin ins Last Minute Biking reisetzten.

Hoffe also schon auf zahlreiche Teilnahmer


----------



## tboy0709 (12. September 2003)

Also es steht jetzt fest wir treffen uns morgen am Samstag um 15 Uhr wieder in Alzenau in der Carl-Zeiss Straße. Das ist im Industriegebiet in der Nähe vom MC Donalds.

Ich stell jetzt auch noch mal alles ins last minute biking, wer also mit fahren will bitte eintragen damit wir wissen wie viele kommen werden.

Also dann bis morgen   

Das wird wieder spaßig


----------



## mat2u (13. September 2003)

hallo zusammen,

freue mich schon drauf, der Link zum Routenplaner wo ihr die Carl-Zeis STr. in 63755 Alzenau findet muss richtig heissen: www.lp-gmbh.com

Bis nachher

Matthias


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (13. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir eben mal das Thema durchgelesen. Bin momentan auch eher solo unterwegs, war heute z.B. auf dem Feldberg. Dort war eine Menge Verkehr kein Wunder bei dem Wetter. 

Ich würde mich euch auch gerne anschliesen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Wartbaum sagt mir allerdings nicht viel.

War vor kurzem mit nem Arbeitskollegen in der Nähe von Rodenbach unterwegs da war es auch recht nett.

Würde mich über Antwort freuen 

Gruß an alle


----------



## tboy0709 (14. September 2003)

Hallo Ruff Ryder One auch Du bist Herzlich willkommen.

Wenn wir alle Thread Teilnehmer mal zusammen scharen sind wir schon ein ganz schönes Trüppchen stell ich grad mal so fest.

@maixle ich hoffe wir haben Dich gestern nicht allzu sehr verschreckt und hoffentlich heilt das Knie wieder schnell!

@Ippi schön das Du dann doch noch zu uns gestosen bist war doch spaßig oder 

@Mat2u Das Rotwild schärft mich schon den ganzen Tag hab mich schon den ganzen morgen im Inet umgeschaut. Hardtail Rahmen RCC08 1.3kg 

@alle anderen ich hoffe wir bekommen mal einen Termin wo wir alle unter einen Hut bekommen dann sind wir ein ordentliches Trüppchen 

Am Hahnekamm gibts bestimmt noch ein paar mehr Wege und da ja einige schon aus dieser Gegend kommen sind die nächsten Treffen woh auch dort wieder Geplant, wenn alle damit einverstanden sind.

Da es jetzt aber bald wieder früher dunkel wird müssen wir mal schauen ob wir uns dann nicht ein wenig früher treffen.

In diesem Sinne freu ich mich schon auf die nächst (Tor)Tour  

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ippie (14. September 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

unsere Abfahrt hat mir sehr gut gefallen und hat mir richtig Spaß gehabt. Maixle: Hoffentlich ist das nächste mal das Knie wieder OK. 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich die nächsten Termine, sofern ich Zeit habe, wieder mitfahren. 

Danke auch noch mal an alle Teilnehmer, dass Ihr mich trotz Wartezeit noch freundschaftlich aufgenommen habt (Carl-Benz-Str.).

Tschau 

Volker


----------



## yakko (14. September 2003)

Scheint lustig bei euch gewesen zu sein, außerdem vergrößert sich die Truppe. Diese Woche hat es ja nicht gepasst (ich musste ja 24. auf der Kurzstrecke beim Vulkanbike werden [ich weiß, Eigenlob stinkt ]), aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei.

René


----------



## mat2u (15. September 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

es war wirklich wieder eine sehr schöen Tour am Hahnenkamm.
Cristoph (maixle) wünsche ich - wenn auch etwas verspätet - eine gute Wundverheilung und lass Dich nicht nicht abschrecken.
Nächstes Mal nehme ich auch Verbandszeug mit - versprochen.
Als Hinweis, der Hahnenkamm liegt inBayern, eine Auslandskrankenversicherung ist nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Bei sprachlichen Problemen mit Einheimishcen helefe ich gerne aus.
Kommendes WE wird es bei mir vermutlich nicht klappen, ich bedauere diese sehr, aber das WE darauf würde ich gerne wieder.
@ Torsten, willst das Rotwild als Zweitbike oder sollen wir dann mal ne Bastelsession einlegen.
Alternativ oder zur Ergänzung können wir alle ja auch mal einen Bastelnachmittag einlegen denn solche Touren machen die Bikes ja nicht ewig ohne Wartung mit.

Schöne Woche wünscht 

Matthias


----------



## maixle (15. September 2003)

Moin zusammen,

freut mich, dass es allen richtig Spass gemacht hat. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, immer wieder gerne. Jetzt weiss ich auch mal, was unter "knackige Abfahrten" zu verstehen ist.

@tboy, mat2u und ippie:
Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure nette Aufnahme in die Runde. Ich hoffe, Euch vom Tempo nicht allzusehr ausgebremst zu haben. Aber keine Sorge, verschreckt habt Ihr mich nicht. Sollte mir allerdings Gedanken machen, ob ich mein Synonym nicht in "Quax der Bruchpilot" abändere 

Aber vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Genesungswünsche. Sieht nach dem Abwaschen der Kampfspuren aber nicht mehr so schlimm (nur Schürfwunden) aus, wobei meine Frau mich noch mit Kampfspuren gesehen hat. Ihre Reaktion:"Du fährst mir kein Fahrrad mehr."

Naja, nach dem "Abwasch" wurde diese Äusserung natürlich wieder revidiert.

@mat2u:
Was die Kondition betrifft, werde ich die nächsten Wochen noch an mir arbeiten müssen, damit ich das Verhältnis Fahren zu Schieben mehr in Richtung Fahren rücken kann.
Apropos, so ne Wartungs- und Techniksession fände ich durchaus auch mal sehr interessant.

@ an alle:
Bin beim nächsten Mal gerne wieder dabei. Stimme aber Torsten zu, dass wir uns beim nächsten Mal vielleicht früher treffen sollten. Auch das Revier können wir gerne beibehalten.

In diesem Sinne sende ich allen Teilnehmern meine Grüsse und freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.

Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (15. September 2003)

@Mat2u

Ich glaub ich hab mich entschlossen bei nem Hardtail zu bleiben und würde dann den Rahmen tauschen, also gegen ne Bastel Session hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.

ABBBEEEERRRR erst mal den Rahmen irgendwo her bekommen immerhin kostet der bei Bikediscount immer noch stolze 1200 anstatt 1350 glaub ich, aber der is halt einfach nur geeeeeiiiillll find ich  

@ alle anderen 

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal wird von mal zu mal lustiger


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. September 2003)

Hi,

hier noch was zum kennen lernen der Umgebung. Der MTB Club Neuses veranstalltet am ende des Monats eine Art MTB Touristikfahrt.

Hier der Link zu Ausschreibung

http://www.mtb-neuses.de/sites/startseite/mtb_tour.doc

http://www.mtb-neuses.de/    HP vom Club

Ich kann nichts zur Qualität der Ausfahrt sagen, bin selbst noch nie mit gefahren.

Aber es ist bestimmt nicht schlecht um neue Trails und Landschaften kennen zulernen.

CU on the Trail

Barracuda


----------



## Onzilla (16. September 2003)

Hi,

habe immer und immer wieder hier reingeschaut und nie gabs Fahrten in der Hanauer/Alzenauer Gegend !

Jetzt guck ich wieder und bin ein paar Tage zu spät. Auf dem Hahnenkamm war ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr, wäre gerne mitgefahren.

Fahrt Ihr wieder am Samstag ? (Sonntags kann ich nicht).

Dann würde ich mich mal Euch anschließen.

Ich komme aus Freigericht, wohne jetzt in Gelnhausen.

Gruss

Onzilla


----------



## mat2u (16. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

die Anregung von Baraccuda seh ich mir gerne mal näher an, ist sicher ne Bereicherung.

@ Onzila, sei willkommen, tboy und ich könne dieses WE leider nicht, frag aber mal rum es werden sich bestimmt welche finden die mit Dir fahren - ansonsten halt ne Woche drauf.

@tboy, ich kenn das, da sitzt man nun sabbernd vor dem Bild des Rahmen und denkt "haben will". Wie lange kannst Du da widerstehen  

Bastelstunde können wir machen, müsst nur sagen was ihr machen wollt damit ich entsprechendes Werkzeug dabei habe - will mir ja auch noch die X.O. dranschrauben  

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Ippie (16. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

für die MTB-Tour in Neuses habe ich ebenfalls am Samstag einen link gefunden.
Ich bin zwar aus Freigericht, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wo die Tour lang geht. Ich vermute mal in Richtung Fernblick. 
Interesse habe ich auf jeden Fall mal mitzufahren. 
Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, welche Streckenlänge ich nehme. 23 km Waldweg ohne Steigung wäre zu wenig und 65 km Hahnenkamm o. ähnliches wohl noch zu viel. Ich werde mal nach der Streckenkarakteristik  in Neuses fragen und die Infos ins Forum stellen.

bis denn

Ippie

@[email protected] ich brauche noch Infos für Samstag


----------



## tboy0709 (16. September 2003)

@ Onzilla auch von mir herzlich willkommen in unseren Illusteren Runde der Verrücketen Biker von hier und da  

Mat2u hats ja schon gesagt jetzt am Samstag klappt leider nicht bei mir aber am Sonntag kann ich auf alle Fälle und da wolte ich mal in Büdingen mitfahren. Da gibts nen Bikeshop der Veranstaltet immer Sonntags ab zehn Uhr geführte Touren Treffpunkt is vor dem Laden, wer also vielleicht auch intresse hätte soll sich einfach mal bei mir melden per PM.

So jetzt zu darauffolgendem Samstag da kann ich bis jetzt und hätte natürlich auch wieder lust, vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja mal noch mehr für ne Tour zusammen.

Und zu guter letzt zu dem Sonntag den 28.09 wo die diese Tour veranstalten, da hät ich natürlich auch lust drauf. Ich würde dann entweder die 65km oder wenn sich mehrere finden die 43 Tour fahren, die 25 ist glaub ich ein bischen zu wenig reizen würde mich persönlich die Größte also wenn sich jemand zutraut mit mir die zu fahren ich beuge mich aber auch der Mehrzahl wenn wir gemeinsam fahren sollten.

In diesem Sinne schöne Grüße


----------



## tboy0709 (16. September 2003)

Ach da fällt mir ein wir könnten doch mal die Threadteilnehmer mit Nicks und dem dazugehörigen Namen auflisten um ein bischen besser den Überblick zu behalten, wenn niemand was dagegen hat? 

Vielleicht könnten wir auch dazu schreiben ob man mobil ist, wäre vielleicht hilfreich für die nächsten treffen. Denn es sind auch schon Ausritte in den Taunus geplant, zumindest zwischen Mat2u und mir 

Dann fang ich mal bei mir an 

tboy0709/Torsten (mobil)


Schreibt mir doch einfach ne PM mit Euren Namen und Nicks und ob Mobil oder nicht.
Oder Antwortet einfach im Thread und ich mach dann ne Liste 

Ich hoffe es hat niemand dagegen


----------



## Onzilla (17. September 2003)

Hi

Onzilla alias Peter

bin nicht mobil, habe nur ausnahmsweise Zugriff auf ein Auto.

Nach Hanau, Alzenau, Rodenbach, Freigericht usw. kann ich aber mit dem Bike kommen. Komme selbst aus Gelnhausen.

Sonntags geht bei mir eigentlich nie (es sei denn ich lasse meinen Lauftreff sausen), Samstag ist immer gut. (Ausgenommen das Wochenende zum 26/27/28.09.03, da bin ich weg.)

Die Fahrt in Neuses wird sicher nicht so schlimm, schade, dass ich nicht da bin. Wer aber dort mit der Gruppe sonstwann (immer Samstags) mitfahren möchte wird wegen dem hohen Leistungsniveau sicher staunen. Deshalb bin ich selbst da nur sehr selten dabei, dieses Jahr z.B. noch überhaupt nicht.

Gruss

Onzilla


----------



## yakko (17. September 2003)

yakko a.k.a. René - mobil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (17. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Ippie alias Volker und bin mobil.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wieviel Leute so zusammen kommen um an den Wochenenden zusammen zu fahren. Habe gar nicht gedacht, dass es so viele MTB-ler im Raum Hanau gibt.

Man lernt halt immer etwas dazu. 

bis demnächt oder zur nächsten Tour

Volker


----------



## Lupo (17. September 2003)

Hi zusammen,
Ihr habt euch ja in einem Monat zu ´ner lustigen Gruppe zusammengefunden. Bevor da also einer auf die Idee kommt ´nen Aufnahmestopp zu verhängen will ich doch mal fragen, ob ich mich euch für die eine oder andere Tour mal anschliessen darf? 

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## maixle (18. September 2003)

Moin, moin,

also zuerst mal zu mir und meinem alias:

Maixle alias Christoph (mobil)

@Wolfgang (Lupo)
Ich denke, dass stellt eigentlich kein Problem dar. Ausserdem können meistens ja nicht alle zu jedem Termin. Weiterhin kann meistens jeder "Neue" immer mit neuer Erfahrung und Strecken aufwarten. Also, sei herzlich willkommen. Sollten wir fahren, dann posten wir das auch unter diesem Thread bzw. als Last Minute Biking, damit auch ungefähr wissen, wer mitfährt.

@Peter (Onzilla)
Da Du sagst, die Gruppe in Neuses hätte ein hohes Leistungsniveau, kannst Du mal so ne ungefähre Einschätzung geben, was einen bei denen erwarten würde. Auch was die Strecken (23,41,63) anbetrifft. Würde mich mal sehr interessieren.

In diesem Sinne sende ich allen Teilnehmer viele Grüsse
Christoph


----------



## Onzilla (18. September 2003)

@maixle

Zur Veranstaltung Ende September kann ich nichts sagen.

In Neuses gab es, wenn sehr viele Leute mitgefahren sind, 2 Gruppen.
Wenn weniger Leute da waren (z.B.: wg. schlechterem Wetter) dann gabs nur eine Gruppe, das war, solange ich mitgefahren min, halt immer "die schnelle".

Das waren immer so um die 60km, mit meiner Anfahrt aus GN zusammen also 85km. Asphalt wurde wenn möglich vermieden, es ging immer im Spessart rum. Der berühmte Hahnenkamm bei Alzenau war nicht der Inhalt der Fahrt sondern nur dessen regelmäßiger Abschluß!
Höhenmeter weiss ich nicht, vielleicht um die 1500?
Die Tour dauerte immer so um die 4 bis 5 Stunden, darin gabs keine Pausen.

Vielleicht hat sich ja was bei der Gruppeneinteilung geändert, wie gesagt, ich war sehr lange nicht mehr dabei.


Onzilla


----------



## Hugo (18. September 2003)

ich weiss ncih obs nach aktuell is aber es findet jeden samstag und dienstag(im winter dann nur samstag) n biketreff von gocrazy statt....wir starten imme rin mainflingen an der kilianusbrücke....is ca ne halbe stunde von hanau aus flussaufwärts am main entlang

gibt im sommer zumindest immer mehrere gruppen udn auch im winter meistens zwo, je nach leistungsvermögen von fun bis rennteam

endpunkt is oft der hahnenkamm von dem aus du zieml. schnell wieder zu hause bist....nach michelbach runter und dann durch den wald, kommst in großauheim raus...is echt nich mehr weit...wenn du dich n bischen auskennst kannste auch anstatt am main entlang zu fahrn(was wirklcih gut geht) durch die käffer fahrn, dann sparste nochma 10min bei der anfahrt

die touren variieren zwischen 25(anfänger) und 50km...ziel sind immer die 1000hm und der treff findet bei jedem wetter statt...wir treffen uns samstags immer um 14:00 udn dienstags um 18:30Uhr...dienstags besser licht mitbringen, wird inzw. früh dunkel...ach und helm is pflicht


----------



## Lupo (18. September 2003)

Danke für die nette Begrüssung 
Dieses WE bin ich weg, aber ich freu mich schon mal mitzufahrn.

also schönes WE, alle zusammen, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (19. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich Antwort vom MTB-Club in Neuses bekommen, was die Streckencharakteristik betrifft.

hier einige Sätze aus dem Mail:

Die "65-km" Tour ist in Wirklichkeit nur 62 km lang und hat 1300 Höhenmeter, es geht überwiegend über Wald und Forstwege, sowie Feldwege, man kann noch auf der Strecke entscheiden welche Distanz man fährt, da die Strecken miteinander verbunden sind. Es geht Richtung Hufeisen und dann nach Biebergemünd, das Höhenprofil ist jetzt übrigens auf unserer Homepage einzusehen. Ich würde die Strecke als 65 km - Strecke als mittelschwer bezeichnen.
 Hier der link zum Höhenprofil.

http://www.mtb-neuses.de/sites/startseite/MTB_TOUR.jpg

Ich hoffe, dass es für einige interessant ist. Ich werde nächste Woche daran teilnehmen. Entweder die 43 km oder die 65 km Strecke. 

Es wäre bestimmt klasse, wenn wir als Gruppe fahren würden!

Bis demnächst 

Volker


----------



## mat2u (19. September 2003)

man da ist man mal ein paar Tage in der Republik unterwegs und es finden sich immer mehr hier ein - toll!
Wie es tboy (Torsten) schon richtig geschrieben hat, kann ich dieses WE leider nicht, hätte sonst schon einen Termin beim "last Minute biking" eingetragen.
Auf den 27.09. zur Tour freue ich mcih dann schon.
Natürlich immer mit ausreichend Werkzeug und diesmal auch Verbandszeug im Rucksack.
Wohin wir fahren, fast egal, mobil bin ich.

Freue mich schon.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Neo (19. September 2003)

HI!
Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Gegend und bin (leider nur bis Sonntag morgen) mal wieder auf Besuch hier. Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat morgen (Samstag) zu fahren, wäre ich dabei. Ich weiß, ist ein wenig kurzfristig, aber vielleicht findet sich jemand der sowieso schon morgen fahren wollte....
Gruß Marco


----------



## Hugo (20. September 2003)

heute um 14:00 in mainflingen an der brücke....liegtt direkt am main zwischen aschaffenbrug und hanau....wer lustz hat is herzlichst eingeladen


----------



## mat2u (24. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde das kommende Wochenende gerne wieder eine Ausfahrt z.B. Hahnenkamm und Rückersbacher Schlucht machen.
Hat wer Lust mitzufahren.
Sart z.B. wieder Alzenau so ab 14 Uhr, mir würde Samstag wie Sonntag passen - wem noch?
Ich nehme auch Werkzeug und Verbandsmaterial mit  

Dauer so 2,5 bis 3 Stunden.


Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (24. September 2003)

Servus 

bin dabei am wochenende, sa. wie so. ist mir egal.
ich schau dann noch mal die tage welcher tag bevorzugt wird.

grüße an alle von Daniel


----------



## Sarch (25. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

so wie es aus sieht haben doch einige Interesse an der Veranstaltung in Neuses. Gute Gelegenheit sich endlich mal kennenzulernen. Habe es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft euch mal Samstags anzuschließen.
Baracuda und ich werden in Neuses die 65km Strecke in Angriff nehmen. Wir wollen allerdings um 8:00Uhr losfahren, damit unsere Familien auch noch was von uns haben.
Wer sich uns anschliesen will ist herzlich willkommen und sollte sich vielleicht melden.

Gruß Sarch


----------



## Ippie (25. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Sarch, ich bin am Sonntag in Neuses dabei. Ich werde ebenfalls die 65 km in Angriff nehmen. Ob ich schon um 8:00 Uhr fahre, muss ich noch klären (mit mir  und der Familie). Mir würde auch noch 9:00 Uhr langen. Aber bis zum Wochenende habe ich das geklärt.

Am Samstag werde ich wegen Neuses diesmal nicht mitfahren.

@maixle - wie sieht es mit Sonntag in Neuses aus?

bis denne

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. September 2003)

8:00 Uhr ich bich dabei. 

Zu erkennen ist der Barracuda an seinem 9 Jahre Alten blau-weisen Barracuda A2T.

CU on the Trail

Barracuda

PS: 4te Seite eröffnet )


----------



## tboy0709 (25. September 2003)

Hallo war schon fast ne Woche nicht mehr hier jetzt muß ich aber auch mal wieder also ich fahre am Samstag bei unserem Treffen mit da wir da ja nur zum Spaß fahren und das nicht weiter großartig anstrengend ist werde ich am Sonntag auch die 65 KM fahren.

Da sich jetzt schon einige für 8 Uhr fest gelegt haben werde ich dann auch da sein am besten wir tauschen vielleicht mal die Handy nummern damit wir auch gemeinsam fahren können.

Übrigens ein auflistung der Namen mit Niks folgt in Kürze von mir.

Wegen Samstag ich würde auch 14 Uhr vorschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (25. September 2003)

Hi,

Wochenende kann ich auch mal wieder. Würde am Samstag auf jeden Fall wieder mit zum Hahnenkamm kommen, Sonntag evtl. auch die Tour machen, aber ich glaube das entscheide ich wirklich erst Sonntag morgen.

René


: Sonntag wird wahrscheinlich nichts, ich muss gg. Mitternacht noch jemanden vom Flughafen abholen, bin bestimmt nicht vor 2 Uhr im Bett. Und mit zuwenig Schlaf bin ich schon diesen Sonntag gefahren, und das war nicht schön


----------



## mat2u (26. September 2003)

....14 Uhr rund um den Hahnenkamm, gerne doch  
könnte von mir aus auch Sonntag um diese Zeit sein.
Werde in Neusess nicht mitfahren, mein Schlaf ist mir heilig  und meine Leistungskurve ist so früh noch ganz weit unten....

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## maixle (26. September 2003)

Servus,

@mat2u:
hört sich gut an mit dem Verbandszeug , da kann ich mich ja wieder so richtig ins Zeug legen  .

Was allerdings den Samstag betrifft muss ich leider absagen, da meine Mutter uns besuchen kommt. So was ist natürlich heilig. Was den Sonntag betrifft, bin ich noch recht unentschieden, insbesondere was das frühe Losfahren betrifft  .

Morgen früh werde ich mich spätestens entschieden, was ich am Sonntag machen werde. Sollte also jemand am Samstag noch so flexibel sein, dass er sogar noch am Sonntag düsen würde, wäre ich sehr froh. Dann müsste ich nicht alleine fahren  .

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Samstagsfahrern erstmal viel Spass.

Maixle

@ippie: sage dir nochmal bescheid, wann ich fahren werde. Aber wenn, dann werde ich mich erstmal auf die 40km einstellen.


----------



## maixle (27. September 2003)

Gudde,

habe mich jetzt für die Tour in Neuses entschieden und werde meinen inneren Schweinehund am Sonntagmorgen wohl überwinden. Wann ich starte hängt auch irgendwie vom Rest ab, da ich nicht unbedingt alleine rumgurken will  

@ippie:
Hast Du entschieden, wann Du starten willst. Beide Uhrzeiten sind mir recht. Sag mir einfach nochmal kurz bescheid, wann Du durchstarten willst und ich werde dasein.

Wie sieht es beim Rest aus? Hoffe wir treffen uns morgen alle.

Viele Grüsse
Christoph


----------



## tboy0709 (27. September 2003)

Ich hoffe ihr startet auch um 8 Uhr, ich bin auch da und Barracuda und Search auch ich hoffe ich sehe euch morgen 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ippie (27. September 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

in der Zeit wo Ihr am Hahnenkamm rumbügelt bin ich Zuhause und habe gerade meine Reparatur am Dämpfer (x-fusion O2 super air) erfolgreich beendet. In der letzten Woche ist mein Federweg von 88mm auf 15 mm gesunken und mein Händler wollte erst in der nächsten Woche mal schauen und bei einem evtl. Austausch wären nochmal 3-4 Tage dazu gekommen. Das hieße mein Bike wäre fast 1,5 Wochen nicht fahrbereit. 
Aber es funktioniert wieder. Es war nur ein Gummiring verrutscht, der sich beim ausfedern verklemmt hatte. Vielleicht ein Montagsdämpfer. 

Dann hätte ich auch für Sonntag ein Problem gehabt. Also ich werde morgen auch um 8:00 Uhr starten.  
Da ich ein langschläfer bin und vorher noch etwas frühstücken will, werde ich wohl mitten in der Nacht aufstehen müssen. 
Spaß beiseite - aber in der Gruppe fährt es sich schon schöner.

Bestimmt gestattet mir meine Familie morgen einen Mittagsschlaf! 

Also bis morgen  

Volker


----------



## maixle (27. September 2003)

Gudde,

das hört sich ja wunderbar an. Alle vereint streben wir den 8000ern entgegen  .

@tboy, yakko und mat2u:
ich hoffe, Eure Tour am Hahnenkamm verlief gut. Habt Ihr es auch in die Rückersbacher Schlucht geschafft? Bin schon auf Euren Bericht gespannt. Naja, auf jedenfall spielt das Wetter mit.

@an alle:
dann sehen wir uns morgen früh um 8.00 Uhr. Mann, das wird ziemlich schwer um die Uhrzeit . Warum mach ich das nur?

In diesem Sinne bis morgen.

Grüsse Christoph alias Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (27. September 2003)

Das ist ja schön das sich so viele gefunden haben zu so früher Stunde zu starten dann bis morgen früh und gute Nacht erholsamer SChlaf 

gruß Torsten


----------



## yakko (28. September 2003)

Moin, moin,

evtl. komme ich Sonntag doch mit, nachdem es ja schon am Samstag nicht geklappt hat.
Falls ich morgen früh den Wecker nicht an die Wand schmeiße, mache ich mich auch auf den Weg.
Thorsten, ich habe deine Handynummer, werde dann evtl. anrufen, damit man sich dort irgendwo trifft.

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo wollte nur mal was schreiben zum Sonntag zu unserem kleinen marathon.

Da waren Maixle Ippi und ich 

War echt lustig und die Strecke war auch ganz schön.

Bei der nächsten Veranstaltung machen wir das auf alle fälle wieder. 

So und jetzt mal zu Freitag da wir da ja alle frei haben.
Ich hätte lust wieder nen kleinen oder großen  Ausritt zu machen entweder wieder rund um den Hahnekamm oder wir können ja auch mal uns im Taunus treffen. Ich müsste nur wissen wo damit ich den Termin ins last minute biking reinsetzten kann.

Also gebt eure Vorschläge ab


----------



## Ippie (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal zu Sonntag: Es war eine schöne Tour. Es hat mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen. Die Tour hätte auch nicht viel länger sein dürfen bzw. hoch. Die letzten 300 hm haben ganz schön gebissen. Aber so muß es sein.

Am Wochenende bin ich mit der Familie unterwegs in Sachsen. Ich habe aber mein Bike dabei und werde mal ein bißchen in fremder Umgebung fahren. 
Also viel Spaß am Wochenende. Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.

Ich würde auch am Freitag fahren, da das Wetter ab Samstag schlechter werden soll.

Tschau

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. Oktober 2003)

kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Die Strecke war schön und schnell zufahren, nur der Sarch war wieder schneller als ich, ärger. Schade das wir uns nicht gesehen haben, naja vielleicht klappts ja mal irgend wann mal

Wegen dem WE weis ich noch nicht genau ob ich da kann, fahre am Sonntag in Urlaub. Wenn dann kämme bei mir nur der Samstag in frage, morgen hat meine Gattin geb. 

CU

Barracuda


----------



## Sarch (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich ist alles gesagt, schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben. Vielleicht sollten wir uns ein "MTB-News Fähnchen" basteln. Barracuda, dir muß ich sagen noch langsamer kann ich nicht fahren dann fall ich ja um )))))
Nee Spaß beiseite die zwei aus Seligenstadt waren einfach zu verlockend, die konnte ich nicht einfach so ziehen lassen.

Am WE muss ich meine Äpfel einsammeln und abgeben, leider..

Viel Spaß den Übrigen.


----------



## tboy0709 (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Barracuda_de und Sarch wann wart ihr denn da?

Wir sind um 20 nach 8 gestartet 

Also ich frag jetzt nochmal wer hat lust mit mir morgen in den Taunus zu fahren vor hab ich diese Tour http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/  Herzberg und Feldberg

Starten will ich so um 13 Uhr bei jedem wetter.

Also wer hat lust und zeit


----------



## Lupo (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi tboy und alle Anderen,
Lust hätt ich schon, auch die Strecke macht mich an.
(ich nehm mal an du weisst was du tust  )
Die Sache hat nur den Haken, dass ich Martina (also meiner Jattinn) schon ´ne Tour versprochen hab, die aber  wahrscheinlich nur bei trockenem Wetter stattfindet.
Also bei Regen, Schnee und Graupelschauer wär ich um 13.00 an der Hohemark.

übrigens: Lupo a.k.a. Wolfgang is mobil und könnt auch noch jemand incl. Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (3. Oktober 2003)

Moin, moin,

sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt im Forum melde, aber die ganze Woche war arbeitsmäßig ganz stressig, so dass ich keine Zeit hatte, den Thread zu checken.

Um nochmal auf Sonntag zurückzukommen, kann ich Tboy und Ippie nur zustimmen. Es hat richtig viel Spass gemacht. Vielleicht sollten wir den "Fähnchenvorschlag" von Barracuda aufgreifen  .

Was den heutigen Freitag betrifft, werde ich leider nicht mitfahren können, obwohl mich die von Tboy vorgeschlagene Tour sehr gefallen würde. Sind nämlich ab Mittag bei meiner Tante zum "Gelage" eingeladen. Die Wohngegend meiner Tante, wäre übrigens auch mal einen Tourabstecher wert: Odenwald. 

Da ich erst am Samstag morgen wiederkomme und späten nachmittag wieder auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen bin, fällt auch der Samstag flach.

Nichtsdestotrotz lasst Euch nicht davon abhalten, den heutigen Tag auszunutzen. Versäumt aber nicht, Eure Eindrücke der Taunustour zu berichten  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Lupo (3. Oktober 2003)

Ich wär definitiv dabei, nur alein da oben rumzugurken hab ich auch keine Lust. Also wenn sich keiner mehr meldet fahr ich auch nicht los.


----------



## mat2u (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
bin zurück von der Wiesn und will morgen um 14 Uhr in Mainflingen wieder mitfahren - mus ja auch noch nen Schlauch zurückgeben.
Thorsten kommst DU auch mit? 

oder jemand anderes?
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Lupo (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
war einfach eine super Tour am Freitag und weil tboy das Konditionstier zu sein scheint haben wir die vorgegebene Fahrzeit trotz vereinzeltem Fussgängerslalom um 26min.(tboy) und 19min (ich) unterschritten.
Danke, dass du immer schön auf mich gewartet hast, Torsten 
Eine hübsche Variante,  auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen will haben wir auch noch eingebaut.
Auf alle Fälle sollten wir die Tour wiederholen wenn mal mehr Zeit haben, dann schlepp ich auch meine Digi mit (Variante) 

@maixle: ei wo dann im ODW  e bissi kenn ich mich da auch aus.

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute wollte erst mal fragen wies ausschaut mit Samstag, hat jemand lust am Wocheende soll das wetter ja wieder besser werden.

Ich würde wieder in Mainflingen mit fahren wenn sich aber ein paar leute Finden auch in den Taunus.

Also ich kann nur sagen nach unserem letzten Ausritt im Taunus bin ich hellauf begeistert.

@ Mat2u also die Abfahrten im Taunus also die sind ja nur geil kann ich sagen lauter so abfahrten wie am Hahnekamm nur drei vier ach fünf mal so lang und geil einfach nur fett.

Aber jetzt mal ne frage an euch brauch ne kleine Hilfe weil ich doch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rahmen bin und ich mich überhaupt nicht entscheiden kann werde natürlich die fullys vorher mal testen aber das Giant würde mich stark reitzen zumal der Rahmen schön leicht für ein Fully ist da wären ein Fully mit 10,5 Kilo in Aussich.

Vielleicht wirds aber auch gleich ein Komplett Rad dann aber auf alle Fälle Fully (Giant Nsr Air).

Muß aber wirklich erstmal testen, hier wollte ich auch nur mal eure Meinung zur Optik der Rahmen/Räder hören


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Oktober 2003)

und noch eins


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Oktober 2003)

und nochmal


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Oktober 2003)

und weiter


----------



## maixle (8. Oktober 2003)

Gudde,

also ich würde am Samstag zu Mainflingen tendieren. Da die ja auch offensichtlich mit unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen fahren, bräuchtet Ihr dann nicht soviel auf mich zu warten  .

Mit meinem tonnenschweren Stahlbike und meiner geringen Erfahrung bin ich leider oft genug hinten dran. So könntet Ihr je nach Verfassung auch mal richtig Gas geben. Bei einem neuen Bike (hoffentlich nächstes Jahr) und besserer Technik kann ich dann evtl. irgendwann mal ein bisschen mithalten. 

Nichtsdestotrotz fahre ich immer gerne bei Euch mit, sofern ich Euch nicht zur Last falle  .

@tboy:
was die bikes betrifft, würde ich dann doch eher das giant nehmen. ist einmal mehr ein eyecatcher und sieht vertrauenserweckender aus. das rotwild als hardtail ist natürlich auch eine sehr interessante alternative und der produzent ist auch noch um die ecke (dietzenbach).

willst du wirklich ein fully!? überleg dir das nochmal  . anbei mein alternativvorschlag. als komplettrad natürlich sauteuer, aber vielleicht als rahmenkit ne idee.

Achja, solltest Du Dir das Giant-Fully kaufen wollen, hier ne kleine Anregung (siehe unter rookies nach):

www.giant-nrs-team.de

In diesem Sinne vielleicht bis Samstag
Maixle

P.S.: Irgendwie scheint das mit dem Anhängen eines Bildes nicht zu funktionieren. Daher kriegst Du meine Alternativvorschlag heute abend von zuhause.


----------



## mat2u (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

werde mich jetzt mal für 8 Tage vom WWW verabschieden da ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte ne Woche auf der Aida im Mittelmeer rumschippern werde 
Werde mich dort gleich zum Spinnig anmelden - nie ohne Bike 
@ tboy, bei der Auswahl ist mein Favorit schnell gefunden, Specialized Bikes waren schon immer gut, hatte schon anno 1991 ein Rockhopper, habe nun auch noch ein altes Hardrock, ein S-Works Team Edition und das neue Epic zum Fahren.
Wie Dir sicher schon aufgefallen ist Torsten ist das Epic sehr schnell - vor allem wenns bergab geht  
Der Braindämpfer ist klasse und Du hast ja auch bei der Mainflinger Tour die anderen Fullys den Berg hoh wippen gesehen - danke schön würde ich da sagen.
Nimm das Epic oder das neue Stumpjumper. Wenn Du mehr Kohle vernichten willst als ich es getan habe dann nimm eins mit XTR Ausstattung und Fox Gabel oder den S-Works Framekit *sabber*.

Bin am 18.10 wieder im Lande, schreibt mal rein wo ihr dann fahren werdet, ich komm mit - gerne auch Taunus.

Viele Grüße und nette Zeit

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, mich gibt es auch noch  - zwei Dienstreisen im September (eine steht kommende Woche noch an) haben dann zusammen mit einer ordentlichen Erkältung zu einer Zwangspause geführt. Aber ich hoffe, es wird alles besser und ich bin (jetzt noch) WILD entschlossen, am kommenden Wochenende wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. Ich würde mich gerne am Samstag der "Mainflinger-Gruppe" anschließen und mich vielleicht mit Christoph zusammentun? (Vielleicht kannst Du mir noch sagen, wo ich da genau hinkommen muss?).

So long,
viele Grüße
Christian

@mat2u
Schöne Reise und grüß Deine Frau von uns Dreien 

@tboy
Schöne Bikes hast Du Dir ausgesucht - ich würde aus Lokalkolorit ja zum Rotwild tendieren, aber das Giant NSR sieht auch cool aus...


----------



## maixle (9. Oktober 2003)

Gudde,

hier nun nach etlichen Versuchen wie versprochen das Bild des "Bikes aller Bikes": GT Zaskar Team. Es ist nicht nur ein Hardtail, sondern DAS HARDTAIL.

Allerdings nicht unbedingt etwas für den kleinen Geldbeutel (4950 Eusen) in dieser Ausführung. Das Zaskar Pro (2500 Euro) oder das Zaskar Expert (1500 Euro) sind da durchaus auch nicht zu verachten. Kostengünstige Alternativen als Nachfolger des Tequesta's ist das GT Avalanche zu nennen

Bezüglich Ausstattung siehe:
http://www.gtmountainbikes.com/

Denn es gilt:
Hardtail rocks and GT rules  .

@tboy:
Ich hoffe, Dir ein wenig bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen zu haben  .

In diesem Sinne bis Samstag.
Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

war fast eine Woche nicht mehr hier. Die liebe Arbeit halt.

Hört sich gut an mit Samstag in Mainflingen. Ich bräuchte auch noch wie Kwi-Schan den genauen Treffpunkt. Bitte um Info.

dann bis Samstag 

Ippie


----------



## Hugo (10. Oktober 2003)

okay jungs weil ihrs seit 

also treffpunkt is samstag um 14:00 Uhr an der killianusbrücke in mainflingen, nicht zu verfehlen...is die einzige brücke über den main zwischen aschaffenburg und hanau(dei autobahnbrücken ausgenommen

@maixle
das avelanche is doch nich der nachfolger des tequesta! 
hats früher auch schon gegeben und war n preiswertes zaskar

richtig geil was das psyclone!

finde die preise aber ganz schön gesalzen....94 hat das zaskar LE mit mag21 und kompl. XTR 4500DM gekostet, war damals das absolute non plus ultra und die gabel war ja auch nich grad so billig(/1200 regulär)...naja, dafür gibts jetz preiswerte zaskars, was es früher ja nich gab


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Oktober 2003)

Leider gehts bei mir am Samstag mittag doch nicht fahre aber um 10 Uhr dann selbst ne Runde also viel Spaß in Mainflingen.

Wenn jemand lust hat am Sonntag zu fahren dann ruhig melden wollte vielleicht mal in Büdingen mitfahren wenn gutes Wetter ist ansonsten fahr ich alleine bei schlechtem Wetter fahren die nicht, sch...... schön wetter biker.

@ maixle Also das GT gefällt mir jetzt gar nicht von der Optik, sicherlich ist es aber kein Schlechtes Rad.

@ mat2u Das Giant ist von der Funktionsweiße ähnlich wie das Epic nur das die Federung feinfühliger und agiler sein soll auserdem ist der Rahmen leichter. Soll ebenfalls Bocksteif sein im Wiegetritt und bergauf nur bei Bodenunebenheiten reagiert die Federung.

Aber wie gesagt ich muß das Bike mal fahren nur wo leihen mit Giant probefahren siehts ein wenig schlecht aus hab noch keinen Händler gefunden.


----------



## tboy0709 (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Ihr alle zusammen hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr 

Wollte mal höhren wies mit Samstag aussieht ich kann nämlich mal wieder fahre also in Mainflingen mit, soll ja schönes Wetter sein wenn auch kalt. Also wer lust hat.

P.S. am Sonntag bin ich auch unterwegs wer also da zeit hat kann sich auch melden bei mir.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi Torsten,
ich werde auch am Samstag in Mainflingen sein (letzten Samstag habe ich die Gruppe knapp verpasst und mich mit Christoph alleine auf den Weg gemacht) - ob ich allerdings bei den allerschnellsten mitfahren werde, weiss ich noch nicht - mir schwebt eher die "Mittelgruppe" vor...
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## maixle (17. Oktober 2003)

Moin moin,

@tboy
Du hast ja recht. Hätte ja diese Woche schon mal eine Nachricht o.ä posten können, um schon mal die Leute zusammenzutrommeln. Aber leider war ich arbeitstechnisch ziemlich eingebunden, dass da keine Zeit da war, um im Netz zu gucken. Aber danke, dass Du es wieder angestossen hast.

Da ein Kumpel mal wieder im Lande ist und nur heute Zeit hat, habe ich mir den Tag freigenommen, um mit ihm zu fahren. Daher bin ich an einem freien Tag auch so früh auf (Start 9.00). Aus dem Grund werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein am kommenden Samstag in Mainflingen. Sonntag wird bei mir auch nicht gehen, da ich familiär eingebunden sein werde.

Aber bestimmt wieder den nächsten Samstag.

@kwi-schan:
Obwohl wir leider die Gruppe am letzten Samstag verpasst haben (sind quasi direkt vor unserer Nase abgefahren), hat mir die Runde mit Dir sehr viel Spass gemacht. Bin übrigens doch noch mit dem Rad heimgefahren, da der nächste Zug erst 45 min später gefahren wäre.

Viele Grüsse und viel Spass am Samstag und Sonntag
Christoph


----------



## Ippie (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Samstag steht bei mir noch in den Sternen! 
Ich bin zum Umzug eingeladen worden. Also werde ich mehr Möbel tragen, als mitfahren. Vielleicht läuft der Umzug zügig ab um am Samstag doch in Mainflingen mitzufahren. Das entscheidet sich aber erst morgen. Ansonsten halt nächste Woche.

Viel Spaß, falls ich nicht dabei bin

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterL (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Alle,

wann und wo wollt ihr euch den treffen  um 14:00 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke auf der mainflinger Seite. Ich würde mich anschließen wenns recht ist.

Gruß


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Oktober 2003)

Komm einfach hin das ist ein großer Biketreff da sind einige leute, die Adresse stimmt komm also einfach.

Ich muß morgen früh noch was arbeiten aber ich denke das ich um 14 Uhr da bin war nämlich die letzten male jetzt nicht mehr da hab mal wieder lust.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (22. Oktober 2003)

Na, wo seid Ihr denn alle? Wie sieht's denn am kommenden Wochenende aus? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust zu biken?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Ippie (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir sieht es am Samstag wieder fifty/fifty aus. Morgens bin ich am Helfen (Umzug), aber ich versuche mittags Zeit zu haben. Mit 14:00 Uhr in Mainflingen sieht es schlechter aus, als wenn wir uns um 15:00 in oder um Alzenau treffen würden (als kleine oder große Gruppe). 
Ich habe generell Lust am Samstag/Sonntag zu fahren.  
Ihr könnt ja mal Eure Ideen posten.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Oktober 2003)

Also am Samstag soll ja super wetter werden das bin ich auf alle fälle wieder in Mainflingen dabei letzte woche wars echt super bei 50 Km 1550 HM zurück gelegt  

Am Sonntag solls auber auch gut werden also hätte meiner einer nichts gegen ne weitere Tour  

Meldet euch


----------



## Hugo (22. Oktober 2003)

ich weiss es auch noch nicht 100% hab mom sn bischen mit ner erkältun gzu kämpfen...sie is zwar am abklingen weiss aber nich wies am samstag aussieht....cih werds aber probiern....die ganzen "frischlinge" ma begutachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (23. Oktober 2003)

Gudde,

leider wird es bei mir mal wieder nichts an diesem WE, da ich zu meiner Mutter nach Herborn fahren werde. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mein Bike einpacken und den Westerwald unsicher machen. Bei Driedorf/Roth (Höllkopf) und runter nach Donsbach gibt es ziemlich coole Strecken (hauptsächlich Singletrails). Werde Euch davon berichten  . 

Ich denke sowieso, dass der Westerwald noch einer der Geheimtipps zum Fahren ist. Dort ist der Bike-Tourismus nämlich noch nicht so immens wie im Spessart, Taunus oder Odenwald. Wenn Ihr Lust habt, können wir sowas mal als Wochenende einplanen.

Viel Spass am WE und Grüsse
Christoph


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ist jetzt jemand von euch heute dabei?


----------



## Hugo (2. November 2003)

also....thread nach oben.

wer war denn gestern alles mit?

google hab ich gesehn, der is in der fun gruppe gefahrn, meine wenigkeit is beim mathias mitgefahrn(funsport oder eben mittlere" is jemand beim renè mit gefahrn

wenn wir 6 IbC-ler zusammenbekommen gibts schöne extrapunkte im winterpokal...is ab nächster woche ga nciht uninteressant


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. November 2003)

Hugo, erkläre mal was es damit auf sich hat????

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Hugo (3. November 2003)

klick ganz oben auf der seite einfach ma den link IBC-Winterpokal unter dem IBC-logo an....dann siehstes und kannst auch gleich mitmachen...gibt sogar was zu gewinnen!


----------



## Google (6. November 2003)

Hallo Ihr da alle im Thread " Touren rund um Hanau  " 

Jetzt wo ich schon mal vergangenen Samstag mit auf dem Hahnenkamm war (ich war unverkennbar der Einzige mit einem No Name MTB), mir extra für zukünftige Touren auf dem Hahnenkamm ein neues Bike zugelegt habe (Foto siehe im Thread " Main-Racer rund um Hanau"), könntet Ihr doch mal so gnädig sein und Euch vielleicht einmal die Woche für ein Grundlagentraining am Main mit mir zu treffen, wie das Hugo auch schon praktiziert hat.  

Wenn Ihr Lust habt, einfach mal im Thread "Main-Racer" oder per PM melden.

Ich werde jedenfalls am Samstag 14:00 Uhr wieder dabei sein. 
Übrigens: Outet Euch doch mal...ich kenne bislang nur Hugo vom Forum. Am Samstag bin ich mit einem Fully von Univega, rot/silbern unterwegs, ganz neu und absolut matschfrei !!!


Am Samstag in einer Woche kann ich übrigens nicht dabei sein und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand am Sonntag auf den Hahnenkamm fährt. Ich fahre allerdings noch in der FUN-FUN-Gruppe. Damit Ihr evtl. (noch) nicht so viel erwartet.

Tschö


----------



## Google (12. November 2003)

Fährt denn jetzt dieses Wochenende am Sonntag jemand Hahnenkamm (Am besten vormittags) ?  

Meldet Euch doch mal bei mir.


----------



## Lupo (13. November 2003)

Ich würde ja gern mal wieder am Hahnenkamm fahren (war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort), aber bei den Aussichten:

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10637&ort=Alzenau&near=&tag=3


----------



## Google (13. November 2003)

Hallo Lupo

das Wetter spielt bei mir natürlich auch eine Rolle. Wenn es regnet, daß muß nicht sein.......Im Hessentext steht aber bisher gelegentlich Regen was soviel heißt, daß es uns nicht treffen muß... aber kann... 

Ich werde die Vorhersagen im Auge behalten und spätestens morgen im Thread informieren ob ich fahre (Dir schicke ich ne PM). Im übrigen würde mir als Startzeit 9:30/10:00 Uhr gefallen. Da hat man noch was vom übrigen Tag. Wie wäre das mit Dir und evtl. (doch noch ?) anderen Interessierten ??

Hier im Thread ist es ja ziemlich ruhig geworden ?? Liegts am Wetter ?

Grüße Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. November 2003)

Hi,

wann so das ganze den am sonntag steigen??

Barracuda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (13. November 2003)

Gudde,

nach langer Abstinenz will ich mich auch mal wieder bei Euch melden. Die letzten WE bin entweder gar nicht oder nur zuhause bei Mutti im Westerwald gefahren, auch am letzten Wochenende.

@Google:
Am Wetter liegt es jedenfalls bei mir momentan nicht, dass ich weniger aktiv bin  . Falls Du noch Interesse hast, würde ich auch mal gerne mit Dir Geschwindigkeit am Main "bolzen"  . Einfach um auch mal GA-mässig auf die Beine zu kommen.

Allerdings wird es bei mir wahrscheinlich bis einschliesslich 6.12. nichts mehr mit dem Fahren, da ich mich bis dahin auf ein Berufsexamen intensiv vorbereiten muss  . Danach werde ich aber wieder verstärkt dabei sein, muss ja dann auch wieder das Gewicht abtrainieren, was ich mir durch die "Lernpfunde" dann antrainiert haben werde  .

Würde allerdings mal vorschlagen (natürlich nur wer Lust hat), dass sich die bisher angesammelten Threadteilnehmer einfach mal zu einer Art Stammtisch auf "neutralem" Boden treffen, zwecks näherem Kennenlernen  . Was haltet Ihr davon? Schickt mir einfach mal ne PM mit Vorschlägen oder Anregungen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Hugo (13. November 2003)

@ google
dieses We wirds nix bei mir...geht mir zwar wieder besser aber will mich jetz bis einschl. sonntag abend ma richtig auskuriern...werd brav zu hause im bett bleiben und mich ausruhn...und n bischen lernen

@maixle

der stammtisch wär ne gute idee...müsst man halt ma schaun wo die meisten leute herkommen...nicht dass jemand nach dem stammtisch nochma 20km heimweg hat...das is ja dann auch bissi matt

wegen konditionsgebolze am main....
bist herzlichst dazu eingeladen....je mehr leute desto witziger isses und is dann auch nich so schlimm wenn einer ma nich kann...dann muss der andere nich gleich allein fahrn

und wenn wir 6 leute zusammen bekommen können wir fleissig punkte für den winterpokal sammeln


----------



## Lupo (13. November 2003)

Also ich wär am Sonntag dabei, bissi Regen macht mir auch nix aus, aber die Startzeit würde ich gern nochmal diskutieren.

Wenn man die so in Richtung 11.00 bis 11.30 verschieben könnte???

Und wo würden wir uns dann treffen?

 c.u. Wolfgang


----------



## Google (13. November 2003)

Erst Grüße an Alle  

Bin ja echt froh, daß sich hier noch was tut. Hatte schon Bedenken, daß der Winter schwer wird....so ganz ohne Mitstreiter. Jetzt habe ich wieder Hoffnung !! 

Hallo Lupo, 11:00 Uhr wäre o.k. Treffpunkt könnte die Killianus-Brücke auf der  Mainflinger Seite sein ? Ich checke noch mal das Wetter für Sonntag und gebe morgen Bescheid. 

Hallo Barracuda, jetzt weißt Du ja Bescheid...Ich hoffe Du kannst. Je mehr desto Fun  

Hallo Maixle, wie schon Hugo gesagt hat: Du bist herzlichst eingeladen um Geschwindigkeit zu bolzen. Hier auch das Motto: Je mehr desto Fun  Melde Dich einfach im Thread oder per PM wenn Du wieder mehr Zeit hast. Gerade im Winter finde ich es gut zusammen zu fahren.  Wir fahren in die Dunkelheit rein, eine gute Lichtanlage ist angebracht. Diese Erfahrung habe ich erst selbst machen müssen......

Die Idee mit dem Treffen aller Threadteilnehmer finde ich sehr gut. Da könnten wir mal unsere Interessen abstimmen und uns kennenlernen. Da das von Dir jetzt nicht nur eine gute Idee bleiben soll, frage ich an, wer das ganze in die Hand nehmen würde ??? Wer kommt woher ? Also ich komme aus Hanau /Steinheim. Hier gibt es nette Lokalitäten, die ich reservieren könnte..... 

Hallo Hugo, Du bist schon ein kleiner Krankheitsbolzen 

Hast schon recht. Kuriere Dich richtig aus. Alles andere wäre unvernünftig. Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf unsere nächste Bolztour am Main. Hoffentlich schon nächste Woche und hoffentlich mit irgendwann mehr Bikern....Bin momentan schwer am Joggen. Alleine am Main zieht bei mir nicht so zu dieser Jahreszeit.......

Also Mainmäßig, gute 2 Stunden mit 26 er Schnitt aufwärts sind wir bal Drei. Wer noch Interessse hat einfach melden !!!  


Also bis dann Google


----------



## Lupo (13. November 2003)

Hallo nochmal,



> 11:00 Uhr wäre o.k. Treffpunkt könnte die Killianus-Brücke auf der Mainflinger Seite sein



bingo! jetzt hängt´s nur noch vom Wetter ab.

haste schon ´ne Idee zur Strecke, Google?


----------



## bikerfuzzy (13. November 2003)

Hallo,
nach etwas längerer forumfreier Zeit bei mir bin ich auf euren Hanau Thread gestoßen. Ich komme aus Hanau/Klein-Auheim und war schon länger auf der Suche nach ein paar Bikern aus der Umgebung. 
Würde mich gerne mal am Sonntag anschliessen wenns recht ist, es sollte aber wirklich nicht regnen, sonst bin ich aber wetterfest auf dem Bike  

Also, sagt doch mal bescheid ob es bei 11:00 Uhr Sonntag an der Kilianusbrücke bleibt (Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto dahin oder per Bike?).

Gruß,

Matthias


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Sonntag 11 Uhr an Kilianusbrücke könnte ich auch einrichten (meine Frau hat mir eben freigegeben ) - allerdings würde ich dann (wenig standesgemäß) mit dem Auto aus Dietzenbach kommen (man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, oder?).

Die Stammtisch-Idee finde ich super - ich glaube, auf Hanau werden sich die meisten einigen können, oder? Dann bräuchts "nur" noch einen Termin und einen Ort...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Lupo (14. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

@bikerfuzzi:
also mir ist es recht, da wären wir jetzt schon 4.
Anreise: Jeder wie er will.

fehlen also noch 2 für die Bonuspunkte (http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/) 
möchte bloss mal wissen was mit den Anderen los ist. Fürn Winterschlaf isses doch noch zu warm.             
*t-boy*  was geht oder geht nix!

@   Kwi-Schan:
Ich komm auch mit Auto, aber nicht weitersagen 

bis später, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (14. November 2003)

Hallo,

wenn Barracuda mitfährt wären wir zu fünft. Vielleicht schließen sich ja noch ein paar an...

@ Lupo
Also ich bin da noch Anfänger mitm Hahnenkamm... Wegen der Strecke vertraue ich jetzt mal auf die Mitstreiter. Falls wir uns verfahren, können wir ja die Einheimischen oder das Wild fragen    

@ bikerfuzzi
fährst Du gerne auch mal auf Geschwindigkeit am Main lang ?? Momentan fahre ich ab und an mit Hugo (Alzenau), Maixle (Hanau)wird wohl im Dezember dazu kommen. Einmal unter der Woche wäre schon was...Ich (Steinheim) fahre aber auch gerne mehr ........

Also das mit Sonntag ist wohl gebongt. Vereinzelt regnen soll es am Sonntag erst gegen Abend. Sollte es wider Erwarten am Samstag eine richtig regnerische Vorhersage geben, werde ich hier im Thread bis spätestens 13:00 Uhr Samstag absagen. Ansonsten bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (14. November 2003)

ih rseid geil....ausgerechnet an dem wochenende wo ich ni kann treffen sich alle 

naja viel spass trotzdem´

@ google.
wenn ihr ne route haben wollt sach mir wie viel ihr fahrn wollt(in km oder eben zeit) und ich stell euch was zusammen...
wir sehn uns dann nächste woche


----------



## Lupo (14. November 2003)

Hey Hogo,
wenn ich Zeit hab bedauer ich dich ein bisschen 
aber wenn du ´n paar geile Trails kennst kannste die mir ja verraten. Wie die Andern drauf sind weiss ich nicht, aber ich denke so mit 2,5 bis 3 Std. sind wir gut bedient, man will ja auch beim Winterpokal bissi was punkten 
Ich selbst kenne am Hahnenkamm nur die Forstpisten, von daher wären ein paar Infos net schlecht.

Gute Besserung, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (14. November 2003)

@ Hugo

hast ja Zeit dieses Wochende. Stell mal was für uns Arme zusammen. Du hast's gut: Wenn wir uns am Sonntag abrackern, liegst Du faul im Bett  
Wir brauchen woll ne Zusammenstellung zwischen 2,5 - 3 Stunden/ 30 - 40 Km. Ob ich was damit anfangen kann, kann ich Dir nicht versprechen: Kenn mich dort eigentlich absolut nicht aus und bin die letzten Beiden male sozusagen konzentriert Rad gefahren und war blind für die Strecke. Aber vielleicht kann jemand anderes was damit anfangen. Vorab schon ma Grazie 

Freue mich auch schon auf die Aschaffenburgtour am Main lang.  Schlag mal nen Wochentag vor.... Wer fährt noch mit ?


----------



## Hugo (14. November 2003)

2,5 bis drei stunden....so, da fallen mir pisten ohne ende ein aber wie mach ich euch jetz klar wos lang geht

na gut...ich versuchs ma
es geht locker los, rückersbacher schlcuht hoch nach...na wer weiss es???....richtig...rückersbach, rechts auf die strasse BERGAUF, nciht in den ort runter...
dann übern donut über umwege auf den hahnenkamm....is ne schöne strecke mit sehr schönen trails und hohem funfaktor

also....über die brücke, durch dettingen und dann richtung rückersbacher schlcuht...die kann man verschieden anfahrn und ich denk ma dass irgendjemand weiss wie man da hin kommt...ansonsten einfach n wanderer fragen...is echt kein problem
die rückersbacher schlcuht selbst, fängt bei dem wirtshaus an is knappe 4 km lang und endet in rückersbach an der kirche....einfach dem weg bis zur kirche folgen, is nich zu verfehlen, dann wenn man auf die erste strasse kommt(hauptstrasse in rückersbach) rechts bergauf fahrn, kurz nach dem ortsschild(also wenn ihr raus seid aus dem ort) gehts links auf ne kleine strasse...nicht den radweg fahrn der parallel zur hauptstrasse verläuft sondern diese kleine strasse...nach 100-200 metern gehts dann rechts auf ne geplasterten weg....den fährt man bis man irgendwann eben ganz OBEN is...einfach gerade aus weiter runter...is jetz ne schöne breite schnelle strasse, aber obacht!!! nach ca 300metern kreuzt die "hohler schosse"...da quer rüber auf den ersten feldweg...immer schön grad, am ende gehts dann entweder leicht links oder leicht rechts...da leicht links fahrn, auf dem weg bleiben bis kurz nach den sieben wegen...ca 50 meter nach den sieben wegen(is ne kreuzung im wald mit richtungsweiser...der einzige weit und breit) gehts rechts ab...glaubt mir da isn weg auch wenn man den nicht gleich sieht....den kann mans so richtig krachen lassen....man mündet dann unten auf nen breiten forstweg...da hält man sich rechts und fährt den weg bis zum ende....sind bestimmt 2km leicht bergab...ihr kommt dann unten am hotel schlossberg raus auf ner schmalen strasse...da heissts scharf rechts und bergauf kurbeln....ihr kommt da in ne langgezogenen linskkurve, zu eurer rechten is dann n pakrplatz...nach der langen kurve geht rechts n weg die böschung hoch....kleinen gang rein und durch...da müssten genügend spurn sein so dass ihr den weg seht...also da hoch
ihr kommt dann auf nen anständigen weg, da geht dann irgendwann ein ähnl. breiter weg rechts ab, achtung....nich dran vorbei fahrn...wenns bergab geht seit ihr zu weit!!!
rechts hoch....immer nur gerade aus bis es nicht mehr höher geht....dauert ne weile, oben seit ihr dann auf dem donut, wenn ihr da seit wisst ihr wieso "donut"...ruht euch da kurz aus und dann aus der richtung aus der ihr gekommen seit gesehn rechts runter...da sind reifenspurn....einfach diesen folgen..da kommt ihr über ne wiese mit ner futterstelle für rehe da müsst ihr euch dann rechts halten...die wegen sieht man aber....
so dann kommt ihr an ne stufe wo wohl für die meisten absteigen angesagt sein dürfte... also da rüber dem weg folgen dann kommt ihr wieder auf nen recht breiten weg...wenn ihr an der kreuzung wo ihr auf den breiten weg kommt seit, gleich wieder links ab auf nen schmalen weg...den aber nicht zu schnell...kann sein das bäume quer liegen....den runter und dann einfach dem weg folgen...dauert ne weile aber da kann man sich praktisch nicht mehr verfahrn´....am ende kommt ihr kurz vorm hemsbacher kreuz raus...das is da wo der pakrplatz is vorm hahnenkamm...da könnt ihr dann rauf wie ihr wollt...entweder direkt oder über den kamm

hört sich jetz wahnsinnig kompliziert an isses aber ga nich...hab leider kein scanner da sonst würd ichs von der karte scannen und markiern aber geht halt nich


----------



## tboy0709 (14. November 2003)

Hallo Leute hier bin ich  

Ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei um 11 Uhr komm auch mit dem Auto.

Ich hetzt euch dann ein bißchen damit euch nicht kalt wird .

Mit Strecke finden seh ich eigentlich kein problem war jetzt schon paar mal Samstags beim Biketreff mit da haben wir schon so einiges abgefahren.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Mat2u aus von dem hab ich schon ne Weile nichts mehr gehört ich hoffe die Aida ist nicht unter gegangen. 

Dann wären wir jetzt zu fünft oder na denn


----------



## bikerfuzzy (14. November 2003)

Hi,
fahre auch schon seit einigen Jahren in der Gegend am Hahnenkamm, ich denke wir kriegen ne schöne Strecke zusammen. Teile der Strecke von Hugo kenne ich bereits. Es gibt noch nen schönen steilen Downhill in Richtung Michelbach/Dörsthöfe runter (Wasserwerk/Kläranlage). Können ja mal abstimmen, wird aber wohl etwas matschig werden. 


@Google
eigentlich ist Speedfahren nicht so mein Ding, bin mehr der Up- und Downhill Fan, also alles nur nicht in der Ebene


Also denne bis Sonntag (wenns nicht in strömen regnet!)
Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (15. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

mich gibt es auch noch 
Ich bin noch nicht im Winterschlaf. Die liebe Arbeit halt.
Leider habe ich am Sonntag vormittag keine Zeit. Sind vom Reisebüro ins Kino eingeladen worden. Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich in Mainflingen mitfahren und am Sonntag erst nachmittags zum biken kommen.

Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. Das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (15. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter scheint ja zu halten:
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit kleiner als heut, dafür Niederschlagsmenge grösser...versteh´s wer will 

mit den Ausführungen von Hugo (soviel Text, haste dir Blasen an die Finger getippt?  und 2 Ortskundigen gibt das bestimmt ´ne
geile Tour. Matsch macht mir nix aus, Mathias:
1.hab schon als Kind gern im Matsch gespielt
2.man fällt weicher als auf Asphalt
3.kann man wieder abwaschen
4. man erkennt, wer im Physikunterricht oft geschwänzt hat.

bis morgen, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (15. November 2003)

Hei ich nochmal,

jetzt haben sich ja alle schon fürs Fahren eingeschossen..einschließlich meiner Person  

@ Lupo Wo hastn das gute Wetter für morgen her ???? 
Ich habe geschaut: Wettercom, Wetteronline, Hr 3 Text und Hr3 gehört. Durchzug eines Regengebietes. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 80%, Vor- und Nachmittags.  
Aber Egal !!!! Ich werde um 11:00 Uhr da sein und dann entscheiden. Will unbedingt fahren.
Also bis dann  

@ An alle und Maixle
Was haltet ihr denn jetzt von der Stammtischidee  Bislang haben sich nur drei oder  vier geäußert......

@ Maixle hast Du per PM Rückmeldunghen erhalten ?? Wie sieht die Tendenz aus ? Ich biete mich gerne an mit zu organisieren.


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. November 2003)

Hallo Jungs,

mein Clan hat entschieden morgen Schwimmen zugehen. Deshalb werde ich mich jetzt auf den Weg mach zur Kilianusbrücke und die Samstagtour zu buchen ;-)

CU on the Trail

Barracuda


----------



## Kwi-Schan (15. November 2003)

@Google und alle anderen...

Wie wär's mit 'nem eigenem Thread zum Thema "Stammtisch" - vielleicht könnte man dann auch noch mehr Leute erreichen?

Gruß und bis morgen,
Christian


----------



## Lupo (15. November 2003)

Hi,
das "beste" Wetter gibt´s hier:
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10637&ort=Alzenau&near=&tag=1
interessant ist auch das Regenradar:
(Vorhersage > Regenradar) da sieht man, wo´s die nächsten 2 - 3 Std regnet und wie stark.


----------



## tboy0709 (15. November 2003)

Ich hab den termin für morgen mal ins last minute biking reingeschreiben könnt euch ja eintragen damit die Leute sehen das es ein paar mehr sind vielleicht finden sich dann noch ein paar andere auser die Thread Teilnehmer. 

In diesem Sinne bis morgen früh und Kette rechts   oder wie war das nochmal


----------



## Lupo (15. November 2003)

> Ich hab den termin für morgen mal ins last minute biking reingeschreiben


gute Idee, hätte auch von mir sein können 
hab mich aber nicht getraut, falls es morgen doch zu stark pisst?


----------



## Google (17. November 2003)

So, ich mal wieder....

fand das mein drittes mal am Hahnenkamm gut gelaufen ist. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht Euch kennen zu lernen.........insbesondere auch konditionell.  

Das evtl. nächste Mal werde ich mithalten ....von tboy mal abgesehen.....

Wenn diese Woche Samstag das Wetter wieder einigermaßen OK ist, werde ich um 14:00 Uhr wieder beim Bikertreff dabei sein. In der Fun-Fun-Gruppe vielleicht das letzte mal...Mal schauen.... 

@ bikerfuzzy Du bist noch daran interessiert Asphalt/Gelände zügig für 2 Stunden zu fahren ?? Hattest ja Vorschläge gemacht und würde gerne mal unter der Woche mit Dir Geschwindigkeit bolzen....Wie siehts aus ?? Melde Dich mal. Wenigstens einmal die Woche hatte ich mir das vorgenommen. Aber bei der Jahreszeit und im Dunkeln machts alleine nicht so richtig Spaß. Evtl. hat Hugo auch Interesse.... 

@ Lupo Wenn Du wieder mal im Taunus fährst....würde gerne mal mitfahren...... 

Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald

Google


----------



## bikerfuzzy (17. November 2003)

Hallo Google,
wir können ja mal den Donnerstag Abend ins Auge fassen um ne Nightbiking Runde zur Barbarossa Quelle und zurück zu machen. Ist nicht nur öde Asphalt fahren  
ich schick dir nochmal ne private message, dann können wir handynummern usw tauschen um die Details zu klären!

CU
Matthias (bikerfuzzy)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (18. November 2003)

moin google! und alle andern
so früh schonwieder online??
wenn des die cheffe mitkriegt 

Hahnenkamm war schon super, aber auch ganzschön anstrengend, jedenfalls war ich hinterher ganzschön fertig.

logo fahrn wir mal zusammen im Taunus, was heissen soll dass die Einladung für alle anderen auch gilt.
In dieser Jahreszeit kann man sone Tour aber nur kurzfristig planen, müssen halt mal sehn wies Wetter wird.

so, jetzt muss ich mal was arbeiten.

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## Kwi-Schan (18. November 2003)

Guten Morgen,

den Sonntagnachmittag habe ich nach unserer Hahnenkamm-Tour vom Sonntag auch zur Regeneration gebraucht...

Habe gestern mal mit maixle telefoniert und mit ihm über den Stammtisch gesprochen - wir würden den 27.11.2003 vorschlagen. Als Ort hatte ich ja am Sonntag mit Google schon mal grob Steinheim angesprochen - das liegt wohl für alle ziemlich in der Mitte.

Nun wäre die Frage:
a) Wer kann an dem Termin?
b) Wo in Steinheim könnte man sich treffen?

Freue mich über Euer Feedback,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. November 2003)

Hi,

Donnerstags lauf ich zwar immer auf den Hahnenkamm, aber einmal im Monat kann ich das bestimmt absagen und es hat den Vorteil das sich meine Familie nicht umgewöhnen muß 

Was die Localität an geht, mag ich persönlich das Treppchen sehr gerne, war aber auch schon eine Weile nicht mehr da:-(

Von der Uhrzeit wäre mir 20:00 Uhr ganz recht, könnte ich noch mit helfen die Kinder ins Bett zubringen.

CU

Barracuda


----------



## Google (18. November 2003)

Hallo,

habe mich ja schon positiv geäußert zum Stammtisch.  Ab und an kann man sich vielleicht mal treffen, monatlich ist eigentlich schon zu oft. Aber das soll jeder so machen wie er das möchte. 

Ich fände es toll, wenn wir uns jetzt zum ersten mal nahezu komplett treffen könnten...das man sich mal gesehen und gesprochen hat.

Der 27.11.03 ist kein Problem für mich, Uhrzeit egal. 

Das Treppchen  ist zwar nett, hat aber überwiegend kleinere Tische. Ich schlage den Wenkscher Hof in der Altstadt Steinheim vor: Hat große Tische und Bänke, gut bürgerliches Essen und ist gut zu finden. Erkläre mich bei Bedarf bereit zu reservieren und  eine Wegbeschreibung für nicht Ortskundige abzugeben.

@ bikerfuzzy Das Nightbiking zur Barbarossaquelle am Donnerstag geht klar !! Kriegst noch ne PM. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du wie ich alle weiteren Interressierten herzlich dazu einlädst. Also Leute, einfach melden wegen der Details.  Nehme vielleicht ne Digicam mit.........


Grüße Google äähmm.....Frank


----------



## Google (18. November 2003)

Hallo,

habe das Nightbiking Klein-Auheim/Barbarossaquelle ins Last-Minute-Biking eingetragen...Donnerstagabend 18:45 gehts los. 

Bis jetzt fährt noch bikerfuzzy mit. 

Grüße Google


----------



## yakko (19. November 2003)

Hi,

vielleicht kennt mich ja mal noch jemand aus den Anfangszeiten des Threads.

Ich hätte dieses Wochenende mal nichts vor. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ok ist und ihr fahrt, wäre ich also dabei.


René


----------



## Lupo (20. November 2003)

Moin zusammen,

bin heute Abend nicht dabei, aber weil´s so schön warm ist
werden wir auch ´ne Feierabendrunde durch den Rodgau oder
nach Bad Vilbel drehen. Die Akkus hängen schon am Ladegerät.

Was die "Indoorveranstaltung" am 27. betrifft bin 
ich höchstwahrscheinlich mit von der Partie.Die Pinte find ich auch schon irgendwie.

tschö, Wolfgang


----------



## maixle (20. November 2003)

Gudde,

dann würde ich doch einfach mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen und den 

Donnerstag, 27.11.2003, um 20.00 Uhr im Wenkscher Hof in Hanau/Steinheim 

festmachen.

@Google:
Dann würde ich Dich bitten einen "grossen" Tisch (10-12 Personen) zu reservieren. Ich denke, dass wir nicht mehr Plätze brauchen werden. Achja, vielleicht könntest Du dann noch kurz die Wegbeschreibung oder Strasse hier im Thread posten.

@an Alle:
Werde wie mit mit Kwi-Schan schon besprochen, den Termin ins Last-Minute-Biking setzen.

Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle mit dem Termin einverstanden und erscheint auch schön zahlreich  .

In diesem Sinne freue ich mich schon auf den Donnerstag.

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (20. November 2003)

OK mache ich dann alles morgen.  

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. November 2003)

Sooo Leute, ein großer Tisch ist für den 27.11.03, 20:00 Uhr reserviert im:

Wenkscher Hof 
Wenkstraße 3
63456 Hanau/Steinheim  

Wem es was sagt: Die gut bürgerliche Kneipe (Essens- und Getränkeangebote ähnlich  wie in Frankfurt/Sachsenhausen und noch Spezielles) liegt in der Steinheimer Altstadt.

@ An Alle: Maixle wird unser Treffen noch ins Last-Minute-Biken stellen. Bitte tragt Euch dort ein wenn Ihr kommen wollt !!!! Ich werde nämlich bei einer stark abweichenden Teilnehmerzahl spätestens einen Tag vor unserem Treffen entweder weniger oder mehr Plätze melden !!!! Danke

Hier noch eine Wegbeschreibung:

 Von der A 3 aus Richtung Frankfurt oder Würzburg kommend, einfach die Abfahrt Hanau nehmen...
Ihr gelangt dann auf die B45. 
 Unmittelbar nach der Abfahrt auf die B45 gibt es weitere Abfahrten nach Froschhausen oder Obertshausen.....Nicht irritieren lassen, immer gerade aus fahren.
 Bereits knapp nach einem Kilometer auf der B45 fahrt Ihr über eine Brücke, danach teilt sich die dreispurige Autobahn in eine linke Spur und in zwei rechte Spuren. Ihr haltet Euch bitte rechts, ich glaube die wird dann zur B43A.
 Nach diesem Spurwechsel fahrt ihr circa nach gut 2 Km einfach die Autobahnabfahrt Steinheim ab.
 Nach der Abfahrt gleich links abbiegen und dann immer gerade aus nach Steinheim rein. Achtung ! Vor Steinheim geht es nochmals rechts ab nach Klein-Auheim. Bitte gerade aus fahren !
 In Steinheim angekommen geht es schon die erste Möglichkeit rechts rein in die Wenkstraße, wo sich auch der Wenkscher Hof befindet. Er ist circa nach 50 Metern nach einem Blumenladen auf der rechten Seite zu sehen.

Da Ihr dort wahrscheinlich keinen Parkplatz finden könnt, müßt Ihr wohl in den anderen umliegenden Straßen Euch einen Platz suchen.

Wenn Ihr zur Sicherheit meine Handynummer benötigt, könnt Ihr diese über eine PM erfragen.

Also bis dann  

Google


----------



## tboy0709 (21. November 2003)

@ all wollte nur mal wissen wer diesen Samstag denn in Mainflingen dabei ist oder ob selbst was geplant ist 

Mit dem Stammtisch weiß ich noch net ob das klappt wenn ja trag ich mich im last minute biking ein


----------



## Hugo (21. November 2003)

ich fahr morgen in mainflingen mit....
an die die mitfahrn....nehmt licht mit!


----------



## Google (21. November 2003)

Bin Morgen auch im Bikertreff dabei. Wieder in der Fun weil ich mich die Woche ein bißchen übernommen habe.


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werd am Samstag im Garten randalieren, da bleibt nur noch Zeit für ne kleine Runde, aber am Sonntag wollen wir was längeres fahren.

Viel Spass am Hahnenkamm, Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (22. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde am Samstag auch in Mainflingen mitfahren. Ebenfalls in der Funabteilung.

Beim Stammtisch werde ich auch Zeit haben und mich im last minute biking eintragen. 

Bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. November 2003)

Hallo

in nun wirklich letzter Minute will ich Euch informieren, daß ich Morgen wieder mit Bikerfuzzy die Barbarossatour machen werde.

Genaueres könnt Ihr im Last-Minute-Biking nachlesen. 

Wer will kann mitfahren. Ich finde die Tour, insbesondere das langezogene Stück Downhill bei Nacht sehr fahrenswert....

Bis spätestens Donnerstag zum Stammtisch

Grüße Google


----------



## maixle (23. November 2003)

Gudde,

...so jetzt ist es vollbracht. Die Tour steht nun unter Hanau/Steinheim drin. 

Nun erwarte ich reges Interesse und hoffentlich einige Anmeldungen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch noch eine schöne Woche und hoffe alle gesund und munter am Donnerstag zu sehen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (24. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Donnerstag mit dem Stammtisch geht klar! Ich habe mich schon eingetragen.

@Google: mit Dienstag wird bei mir nichts. Meine Frau hat einen Kerzen-Vorführ-Abend und ich habe meine Tochter für den Rest des Abends. Aber vielleicht das nächste mal.

Gruß

Ippie


----------



## Google (24. November 2003)

Kerzen-Vorführ-Abend ??????

Hört sich totaaal spannend an     

Und wir Männer müßen drunter leiden  

Jo, Jo, so gehts mir auch manchmal....Bin ja auch verheiratet mit Kind......

Wenn wir an der Barbarossaquelle angekommen sind, zünd ich ne Kerze für Dich an    Bild folgt in den nächsten Tagen........


Grüße Google


----------



## Lupo (27. November 2003)

hallo zusammen!



> Nehme vielleicht ne Digicam mit.........





> Bild folgt in den nächsten Tagen........



man wartet immer noch drauf

ansonsten haltet euch munter bis heut abend 

Wolfgang


----------



## tboy0709 (27. November 2003)

Hallo Leute heut kann ich leider nicht zum Stammtisch kommen könnt ja aber mal berichten wies war bestimmt schaff ich es das nächste mal, wird ja nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein.

Naja warum ich aber poste, ich wollte zur Abwechslung am Samstag mal im Taunus biken aber nicht bei go crazy sondern für mich alleine. Startpunkt sollte Oberursel Hohemark sein weil das eben der idealste Ausgangspunkt ist Startzeit so gegen 12 - 13 Uhr da könnte sich man ja noch einigen später würde ich jedoch nicht starten da es jetzt doch schon recht früh dunkel wird. Das Wetter soll am Samstag auf dem Feldberg und Umgebung sonnig sein.

Geschwindigkeit richtet sich wie immer an allen Teilnehmern. Werde den Termin auch ins last minute biking reinsetzten 

ich hoffe ihr habt lust und zeit es lohnt sich auf alle fälle wer noch nicht dort war wird begeistert sein. Ich werde aber nur dort sein wenns sich ein paar Leute finden die mit kommen alleine machts nämlich auch kein spaß


----------



## Google (28. November 2003)

@ tboy07 Ich habe mich mal mit eingetragen. Der Bikertreff in Mainflingen läuft ja nicht davon...möchte mal was Anderes sehen/fahren.  

Allerdings sollte es nicht regnen. Wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn noch Weitere mitbiken könnten. Ich habe Lupo gesprochen. Er hat Interesse, muß aber noch abklären ob er mitfahren kann. Die Uhrzeit wäre für mich BESTENS !!!! Da kannn ich später nämlich noch was mit Frau und Kind unternehmen. @tboy07 Schick mir doch mal Deine Handynummer falls was is....

Kann jemand ne kurze Anfahrtsbeschreibung machen ?? So ab Kaiserlei auf die 661 Richtung Bad-Homburg......


 Der Stammtisch 

Wir waren 10 Leute und ich persönlich fand es wirklich toll mal (fast) alle kennen zu lernen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß dies nicht der letzte Stammtisch sein wird, demnächst MTB-Teile neue Besitzer finden, Sigmabeleuchtungsanlagen angelegt werden, die Barbarossatour gelegentlich weitere Mitstreiter gefunden hat und sich zur Mittagspause in Frankfurt ab und an getroffen wird, etc. pp.....Habe ich was vergessen ??

@ Lupo Sagste noch bescheid wie es morgen mit Dir Taunusmäßig aussieht ? Ob ich das wegen der Dunkelheit nicht so gut gelungene Bildchen von der letzten Barbarossatour noch einstelle, werde ich mir überlegen.

Grüße Frank


----------



## Ippie (28. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern der Stammtisch war richtig gemütlich gewesen. Jetzt kann man auch die Namen zu den passenden Leuten zuordnen. Von meiner Seite aus können wir im Neuen Jahr wieder einen Stammtisch veranstalten. Ich fand auch den Wenck'scher Hof ideal als Treffpunkt. 

@T-boy, [email protected] mit Samstag im Taunus hört sich gut an. Bei mir richtet sich das aber noch nach dem Wetter und meinem Gesunheitszustand. Ich werde mich dann kurzfristig im last-minute biking eintragen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. November 2003)

Moin,

na alle frisch!!!

Ich sag doch Leo.org ist gut Sortiert.

Spam = das Frühstücksfleisch
thread   - in newsgroups a chain of postings on a single subject [comp.] [telecom.] <- keine Vernünftige deut. Übersetzung ausser Garn; Faden; Gewinde

Was den Stammtisch angeht jeder zeit wieder und Donnerstag ist wie gesagt gut 

Biken am WE

im Taunus werdet ihr auf mich verzichten müssen.
Vieleich schaff ich es in Mainflingen dabei zusein!

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Dr.Ho. (28. November 2003)

Auch von meiner Seite Lob und Dank an die Initiatoren. War ne prima Sache und sollte auch wiederholt werden.

Beim Taunusbiken kann ich nicht dabei sein, aber irgenwann bin ich auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie. 
Kauf mir auf jeden Fall demnächst mal ne Beleuchtung, dann steht auch einem Nightride nichts mehr im Weg.

Bis dann

Dr.Ho. (Holger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (28. November 2003)

Gudde,

also ich muss sagen, dass der gestrige Stammtisch mir sehr viel Spass gemacht und wir den auf jedenfall wiederholen sollten (spätestens im neuen Jahr). Googles Aussage kann ich mich nur anschliessen: endlich kann ich allen Synonymen einmal Gesichtern zuordnen.

Auch Michael hat es sehr gut gefallen und lässt nochmal alle von hier aus Grüssen. Vielleicht wird er wieder seinen Account reaktivieren nach diesem Abend .

Über einen neuen Termin für einen Stammtisch werde ich mal am Wochenende über meinem Kalender brüten und Euch mal ein paar Vorschläge nächste Woche unterbreiten.

Allen, die am WE fahren, wünsche ich viel Spass, ob im Taunus oder im Spessart.

In diesem Sinne bis die Tage und viele Grüsse

Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (28. November 2003)

Hier noch mal ne kleine beschreibung wie man am besten zu dem Parkplatz Hohemark kommt. 

Also auf die 661 Bad Homburger Kreuz als gerade aus unter der Unterführung durch als weiter gerade aus (geht ja eh nicht anderst) bis die Ausfahrt Oberursel-Hohemark kommt dort ab durch den Kreisel und der Parkplatz ist dann gleich auf der rechten Seite.

Ich hoffe es finden sich noch ein paar leute für morgen  lasse uns nicht hängen traut euch was   hehe kleiner Scherz 

Also ich hoffe auf weitere begeisterte   

Ach eins veilleicht noch wer mit kommt sollte sich warm einpacken dort oben isses  war die ganzen letzten zwei wochen da oben und da isses im schnitt 5 grad kälter als unten.

Aber wir fahren uns ja auch schön warm bis wir da sind


----------



## mat2u (28. November 2003)

Hallo Thorsten,

würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren aber morgen und am Sonntag haben ich leider nicht ausreichend Zeit für eine solche Tour, so werde ich es nur zu einer Laufrunde bzw. zu einer Bikerunde vor der Türe schaffen.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und bis zum nächsten WE vielleicht.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Kwi-Schan (28. November 2003)

So, nach einer Exkursion zur Stadtentwicklung in Darmstadt bei bestem Wetter (Regen, Regen, Regen....) bin ich auch wieder Zuhause angekommen. Ja, auch mir hat unser Stammtisch sehr gut gefalllen und ich freue mich auf eine Wiederholung (und bis dahin auf ein Wiedersehen mit Euch allen auf zwei Rädern!),
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## bikerfuzzy (28. November 2003)

Hallo,
kann mich nur anschliessen, dass der Stammtisch sehr gelungen war. Sollte auf jeden fall wiederholt werden. dass ich so früh weg musste hatte nur private Gründe, wäre gerne noch etwas geblieben, na beim nächsten mal.

der nightride am nächsten Mittwoch wird von meiner Seite aus wohl stattfinden. werde spät. am Montag einen Eintrag ins Last Minute Biking machen.

Gruß,
Bikerfuzzy (Matthias)


----------



## tboy0709 (29. November 2003)

Wie stehts sonst niemand lust sich nachher durch den Taunus zu quälen.

@ Lupo und Google ihr seit auf alle fälle dabei nicht das ich dann aleine da stehe   

Das wetter scheint ja doch nicht so toll naja so langs nicht regenet


----------



## Google (29. November 2003)

Keine Panik

bin um 12:00 Uhr da. Wenns später wird, rufe ich übers Handy an (z.B. bei Stau)


Grüße Google


----------



## tboy0709 (29. November 2003)

ok ich fahre jetzt dann auch los bis dann 

gruß Torsten


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2003)

also dann bis 12.00,
sieht ja richtig gemütlich aus am Feldberg:
http://webcam.taunus-info.de/index.php?zoom=0
vielleicht lässt sich jemand von der Stammtischrunde ja noch durch die Tatsache erweichen dass es da oben gibt!

so, jetzt muss ich aber los, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (29. November 2003)

gnabend zusammen 
hi t-boy und google,

ich hoffe dasses euch am Feldberg genausoviel Spass gemacht hat wie mir. Nach meiner Ankunft zu Hause wurde ich erstmal zum Plätzchenbacken zwangsverpflichtet (niedere Dienste wie Backpapier schneiden und Glasur aufbringen etc) sodass ich erst jetzt dazu komme die Fotos zu uppen.

Hier schonmal das "Gipfelfoto", in meiner Gallery dann der Rest.

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2003)




----------



## tboy0709 (30. November 2003)

Ja war echt lustig gestern auch wenns ziemlich neblig war und man kaum die eigene Hand vor Augen sehen konnte, zum glück hats nicht geregnet aber nass und schlammig waren wir trotzdem wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann.  

Leider hat uns die Webcam nicht aufgenommen zumindest hab ich beim rückblick nichts endeckt  

Aber ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## Google (30. November 2003)

Hi, tboy, hi Lupo  

die Feldbergtour war mal was anderes für mich. Können wir jederzeit wiederholen. Bei dem feuchtem Boden war das schon ne kleine Schlammschlacht. 

@ Lupo Die Bilder sind auf jeden Fall gut gelungen, besonders vom Feldberg. Will ich unbedingt haben !!!  

Hier schon mal meine Bilderbestellung: Hohemark 0, 2; MTB Make up; Nordhang 2, 4; Saalburg; Metzgerpfad 2; und natürlich Feldberg. Bitte schicke die Bilder doch an mein E-Mail Postfach...Wenn es geht mit höchster Auflösung. 

Also bis hoffentlich bald zu nächsten Tour !!!!!

Frank


----------



## Google (30. November 2003)

Ei ich schon wieder mal........

Die Barbarossatour letzte Woche.....

@ Ippie Ich hab Dir ja anläßlich des " Kerzenvoführabends" versprochen ne Kerze für Dich anzuzünden.... 

Hab gleich 4 Teelichte für Dich gezündet...Ja so bin ich:


----------



## Google (30. November 2003)

........Joo..... und diese Woche geht es wieder hoch zur Barbarossaquelle  

Und zwar wieder um 18:45 Uhr, diesmal Mittwoch, bislang  mit mir und Bikerfuzzy. Wie ich ihn bislang kennengelernt habe wird er wieder gut Tempo machen... 

@ Alle Wenn Ihr gutes Licht habt (Lust braucht Ihr keine zu haben...Die kommt von selbst  ), dann fahrt mit wenn Ihr Zeit habt. Das Nihghtbiking macht echt Spaß....

Tragt Euch einfach ins Last-Minute-Biking ein....

@ Und nochmal an alle !!! Wer fährt am kommenden Sonntag ne Tour ? Ich kann Samstags leider nicht zum Bikertreff in Mainflingen und suche deshalb  Mitstreiter für den Sonntag...Hahnenkamm oder Taunus oder...Hauptsache fahren !!!   Meldet Euch doch mal über den Thread wer alles Sonntag fahren will.....einschließlich eventueller Vorschläge zur Tour und Uhrzeit (Je früher desto besser).


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (30. November 2003)

Hi zusammen,

tja, leider hat das mit der Webcam nicht geklappt, die macht wohl nur alle 2std ein Bild, schade.

zu meinen Fotos: ich hab die original in 288x1712pixel mit 1700k, allerdings unbearbeitet und dann sehn die sch*** aus.  Die bearbeitete Version hat 1024x766 und 600 - 800k, wie sie in der Gallery sind. Aber wenn du willst kannste auch die Rohlinge bekommen, Google.

Das Foto an der Babarossaquelle hätte ich ohne Blitz gemacht, dann wär´s noch romantischer geworden 

schönen Abend noch, Wolfgang


----------



## bikerfuzzy (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ihr drei Feldbergstürmer,

irgendwie saht ihr ganz schön geschafft aus auf dem Foto, was war los ??  

@ Google
Das stimmt gar nicht dass ich beim Nightbiking Tempo mache...
das kommt von ganz alleine  

@ all
Also ich bin am Sonntag auf alle Fälle unterwegs. Ich werde mir mal ein paar Gedanken machen wo man fahren kann (eventuell Spessart bei Aschaffenburg) oder die Odenwald Tour mit Start vom Böllenfalltor aus der Frankfurter Rundschau. 
Ich melde mich nochmal.

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Ippie (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Mittwoch sieht es bei mir schlecht aus. Diese Woche muß ich auf die Euromold-Messe nach Frankfurt und da bin ich nicht so früh Zuhause. 
Am Wochenende werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren, sofern es nicht regnet ohne Ende. Am Samstag werde ich in Mainflingen mitfahren  
@Google und [email protected]
Am Sonntag können wir ja eine Hahnenkammtour starten. Wenn möglich nicht vor 13 Uhr. 

Danke auch für die Kerzen-Andacht. 

@[email protected] Hast Du den Samstag gut überstanden 

Tschau

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo an alle.

Also ich werde am Samstag auch in Mainflingen mitfahren will mal wieder ein paar von der anderen Meute sehen und mit Ippi bin ich auch schon lang nicht mehr gefahren vielleicht lerne ich dann endlich auch mal Barracuda und Hugo kennen.

am Sonntag könnte ich auch Lust hab ich auf alle Fälle also wenn sich ein paar Leute finden bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei ob Hahnenkamm oder wo anders is mir eigentlich egal wir könnten ja auch mal wieder im Kilianstädter Wald und auf die Naumburg fahren mit allen Mann.  

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Hugo (1. Dezember 2003)

hi

hab lang nix mehr von mir hörn lassen...liegt daran dass ich mom kurz anbgebunden bin....an dieser stelle [email protected] dass du so lange nix von mir hörst

am sasmtag kann ich leider wieder nich mitfahrn...muss zu ner vorstellung von meiner kleinen schwester....
sonntag versuch ich ein wenig zum biken zu kommen kann aber noch nich sagen obs klappt....
letzten samstag wollt ich in mainflingen mitfahrn aber da muss ich erst was helfen, dann auf den gebrutstags brunch meiner kleinen cousine und danach die sachen wegen audo klärnn....naja...hab eben mom. wenig zeit

naja...irgendwann wirds schon


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2003)

Gude,

@ Lupo Schicke mir ruhig die "Rohlinge" von der Feldbergtour. Werde mal versuchen die Bilder zu bearbeiten. Wenns Probleme gibt kann ich ja auf Dich zurück kommen. Danke schon mal.

@ ippie, bikerfuzzy und tboy und der interessierte Rest: Ne Sonntagstour kriegen wir also zusätzlich noch zusammen. Wo wir fahren ist mir auch ziemlich egal, wobei man sich vielleicht auf die Vorschläge von bikerfuzzy oder tboy beschränken könnte ??? Denn der Bikertreff am Hahnenkamm läuft ja nicht weg und ich bin immer gern für Neues.  13:00 Uhr Startzeit ist aber ziemlich spät, Ippie. Wie seht Ihr das ?? Wir sollten uns einigen......

@ Hugo  kein Problem wenns mal eng mit Biken und Kontakten wird. Geht ja jedem mal so. Vielleicht kannste ja am Sonntag mitfahren.....Kannst Dich ja übern Thread melden oder wenns eng wird haste ja meine Handynummer. Ansonsten informieren wir ja immer über die Barbarossatour wo Du dich auch gerne anschließen kannst....und/oder wir fahren auch mal wieder Grundlage am Main. Übrigens: tboy meinte im Thread er könne ja evtl. am Samstag mal Barracuda und Hugo kennenlernen. Ich weiß aber aus erster Quelle, daß er sich auch ziemlich fürs "Rothwild" interessiert...... 

Grüße Frank


----------



## Ippie (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

was die Sonntagstour betrifft bin ich von der Gegend her offen. Mit der Zeit habe ich so meine Probleme. Ich mag die Sonntags- morgen hektig nicht. Aber das muß Euch ja nicht stören. Macht mal einen Ort und eine Zeit aus und ich schaue, ob ich das gebacken bekomme. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

was das WE angeht weis ich noch nicht so genau was ich mach.

Entweder am Sa. Mainflingen oder am So. die CTR in Schlüchtern (Nikolausfahrt) mit meinen Kollegen.

@ Ippie, danke der Nachfrage das Tempo der Gruppe war ok, nur mein Tempo die Wiese runter war zu hoch oder der Auslauf etwas zu abrupt. Hab den Salto vom Rad aber gut überstanden und die Tour zuende gefahren.

@ Tboy, denke wenn ich am Sa. zum fahren komme sehen wir uns. hab aber nur ein altes Barracuda und kein Rotwild.

Bis dann

Barracuda


----------



## tboy0709 (2. Dezember 2003)

@ Barracuda Jepp Google hatte auch Hugo mit dem Rotwild gemeint der hat nämlich eins  

Also ich bin definitive am Samstag in Mainflingen dabei weil ich da jetzt schon ne weile nicht mehr war.

@ alle ich hätte nichts gegen ne kleine bis mittlere Spaßrunde durch den Kilianstädter Wald und zur Naumburg. Dort gibt es auch ein paar ganz nette Trail man fährt zwar nicht so viele Höhenmeter aber man kanns ja am Sonntag mal ruhiger angehen lassen können ja ein paar mehr Kilometer schruppen.

Vielleicht hat ja Kwi-Schan und Mat2u auch zeit und lust kennen sich nämlich auch beider gut aus dort.

Von der Uhrzeit wäre doch 11.30 oder 12 ganz gut das ist doch die goldene mitte. 

Treffpunkt wäre der Wartbaum bei Windecken nahe der B521 richtung Hanau.

Schreibt einfach mal was Ihr davon haltet und wenn Wir uns geeinigt haben setzt ich den Termin wieder ins last minute biking rein vielleicht finden sich ja dann noch ein paar mehr Leute die mit kommen  

gruß Torsten


----------



## Lupo (2. Dezember 2003)

gnabend,



> alle ich hätte nichts gegen ne kleine bis mittlere Spaßrunde durch den Kilianstädter Wald und zur Naumburg. Dort gibt es auch ein paar ganz nette Trail man fährt zwar nicht so viele Höhenmeter aber man kanns ja am Sonntag mal ruhiger angehen lassen können ja ein paar mehr Kilometer schruppen.



fänd ich nicht schlecht, die Idee. Kenne die Gegend nur von Strckenfahrten nach Büdingen oder in die Wedderaaa. Wenns nicht zu heftig wird würde Martina auch gern mal mitfahren und was die Startzeit betrifft: 


> Ich mag die Sonntags- morgen hektig nicht.



tschö,
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2003)

Grüzi  

Jooo dann treffen wir uns Sonntags mal ein Wartbaum ????.... 

Würde sagen 12:00 Uhr das Ippie sich noch entschließen kann vielleicht doch noch vor 13:00 Uhr mitzufahren ?? 

Ich denke auch wenn ich am Samstag keine Tour fahren kann, daß ich bei Euch konditionell und muskelmäßig aufbauend  trotzdem auf meine Kosten komme. Kann ja tboy ein bißchen reizen..... 

@ Lupo deswegen mußt Du Dir wegen Deiner Frau jetzt keine Gedanken machen... Wir bleiben schon zusammen...Ich fahre ggfls. auch mal zurück oder warte. Außerdem weiß ich noch gar nicht wie ich drauf sein werde weil ich mir meine Wade etwas gezerrt habe. Das werde ich heute schnell auf der Barbarossatour merken, ob es geht oder nicht.....

@ tboy Stellst Du die Tour ins L-M-B ?....Ich treffe ja heute bikerfuzzy und frage mal an wie sein Interesse so ist.


Also bis voraussichtlich Sonntag  Übrigens sieht das Wetter für Sonntag  bislang hervorragend aus


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Dezember 2003)

Ok dann stell ich den termin für Sonntag um 12 rein.

@Lupo Deine Frau kann gerne mitfahren die Runde durch den Kilianstädter Wald is ja auch nicht ganz so heftig vom konditionellen und technischen her ist halt eher ne richtige spaß Runde, lustig wirds auf alle fälle.

@ Mat2u und Kwi-Schan wie siehts mit euch aus 

könnt euch ja dann auch ins last minute biking eintragen


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir scheint vieles darauf zu deuten, dass ich Samstag in Mainflingen mitfahren werde.

Die Sonntags-Idee mit dem Kilianstädter Wald finde ich auch gut und ich bin auch am Sonntag in Windecken bei meinen Eltern (Enkelchen herzeigen ), muss aber noch sehen, ob und wie man das alles unter einen Hut bekommen kann. Von daher: Grundsätzliches Interesse ja, feste Zusage (leider) noch nicht.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## mat2u (4. Dezember 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin am Sonntag um 12 dabei, freue mich schon.
@Torsten Du hast Post

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Dezember 2003)

Gut werden ja immer mehr die am Sonntag fahren da raffen sich die anderen unentschlossenen bestimmt auch noch auf  

@ mat2u ich frag einfach mal da an hab eh schon wegen Rahmen bei dem gefragt mal sehen was der sagt.

Andererseits in Niddatal haste ja auch schon Dein Epic geholt da geht vielleicht mehr  

gruß Torsten


----------



## Google (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

für den Sonntag Killianstädter Wald möchte ich Euch ausnahmsweise absagen.  
Ich hatte auf der Barbarossatour nochmals mit bikerfuzzy wegen seiner vorgeschlagenen Tour gesprochen:
http://www.fr-aktuell.de/ressorts/freizeit/touren/mountainbike_touren/?cnt=229334

Startzeit ist schon 10:00 Uhr, was mir persönlich lieber ist, weil ich dann nach der Tour noch einen Termin mit Frau Kind und Freunden wahrnehmen kann....

Sorry, aber wir werden ja hoffentlich noch lange miteinander Touren fahren. 

Übrigens fahre ich heutenachmittag Grundlage am Main. Ziel ist Aschaffenburg und zurück, circa 70 KM, ungefähr 2,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit. 26 er Schnitt aufwärts. Startzeit in etwa 16:00/16:30 Uhr. Wer will kann sich ja unter 0179/915 2 935 melden.


----------



## yakko (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

könnte mir jemand noch mal erklären, was es mit Mainflingen auf sich hat?
Ich habe noch mal den Thread durchgeschaut, aber so richtig schlau werde ich nicht.
Ist das von www.mtb-neuses.de? Da finde ich aber nichts. Außerdem scheint das an der A66 zu liegen, während ich der Meinung bin, am Freitag die Ausfahrt Mainflingen an der A3 gesehen zu haben.

Wann geht es da los, was sind das für verschiedene Gruppen? Gibt's da eine Internetseite?

So langsam hätte ich ja mal wieder Lust zu fahren, irgendwie hat es in den letzten Wochen nie gepasst.


yakko


----------



## Lupo (5. Dezember 2003)

> könnte mir jemand noch mal erklären, was es mit Mainflingen auf sich hat?



guckst du hier:

http://www.go-crazy.de/Bike_Treffs/Mountainbike_Treff_Zeiten.htm

viel Spass am Hahnenkamm,
Wolfgang


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Rene

das hat mit Neusses nichts zu tun Internetseite haste ja jetzt.

Treffpunkt ist die Kilianusbrücke in Mainhausen/Mainflingen start 14 Uhr, die starten auch recht pünktlich als zeitig dort sein wenn de mitfahren willst.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. Dezember 2003)

So, nachdem ich es heute nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt habe, in Mainflingen mitzufahren, freue ich mich drauf, den einen oder anderen von Euch morgen am Wartbaum zu sehen!
Bis dann,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Kwi-Schan (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo miss_marple, Lupo, Ippie, Mat2u, tboy,
habe das Foto von heute nachmittag wie versprochen hochgeladen - steht im Fotoalbum zu diesem Forum.
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## grisley (7. Dezember 2003)

Der nächste in der Runde... Bin aus Freigericht und hatte eine laaaaange Pause eingelegt. Ich werde zwar noch n weilchen brauchen bis ich wieder richtig aufm Rad sitzen und Kilometer abspulen kann, aber für ne lockere Runde um Freigericht/Hanau/Gelnhausen bin ich gerne zu haben.  Wenn jemand fragen nach guten Strecken hat bin ich auf jeden fall gerne hilfsbereit.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (7. Dezember 2003)

@grisley

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2003)

Mit etwas Neid mußte ich feststellen, daß Eure Tour am Killianstädter Wald zur IBC- Veranstaltung wurde  

Währenddessen Ihr 5 Extrapunkte im  Winterpokal bekommt, mußten ich und bikkerfuzzy uns die Punkte hart erarbeiten.... 

Wir wurden aber durch einen tollen Fernblick auf Burg Frankenstein entlohnt, die Strecke selbst hatt alles für den MTBler zu bieten.... 

Ich werde diese Woch mal kürzer treten weil mein Ehrgeiz und die Leistung stagniert, die Mukis brauchen auch mal ne Ruhepause.

Ich will aber wenigstens ne gemütliche Maintour Mittwochs oder Donnerstags starten, wozu Ihr recht herzlich eingeladen seid...Damit ich nicht so sehr beim Winterpokal abfalle. Das mag ich nämlich gar nicht !!!! 

Ich informiere nochmals genauer über die Maintour, evtl. gibts zusätlich ein L-M-Eintrag

@ Alle Wißt Ihr schon was Ihr am nächsten Wochenende macht ??? Laßt mal hören 

Am Wochenende wil ich nämlich wieder richtig einsteigen

Grüße Google


----------



## Lupo (8. Dezember 2003)

@ grisley:
sei auch von mir herzlich willkommen 
mach dir kein Kopp wegen deiner Kondition, unser Leistungsspektrum ist seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr breit gestreut, da passt eigentlich jeder irgendwie rein.

@alle:
am nächsten WE kann ich leider nicht dabei sein 
(arbeiten und Nichtensitten) da bleibt wohl nur Zeit für ne kleine Runde im Offenbacher Hinterland. Wenn mein Scheinwerfer fertig wird wär ich vielleicht am Mittwoch Abend dabei.

bis bald, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2003)

@ Lupo Dann mach hinne mit Deinen Scheinwerfern !!!

Vielleicht sind ja noch Maixle (klär ich heutemittag ab) und ach ja: Auch herzlich willkommen grisley dabei ?

Soll echt ne gemütlich Tour werden.....

Grüße Google


----------



## Ippie (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal hallo @Grisley
wie Du sicher bemerkt hast, bin ich ebenfalls aus Freigericht. Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen fahren.

Zu Sonntag: Gestern unsere Tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen, bei dem Wetter konnte ja auch nichts schief gehen. 

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste mal.

@[email protected] mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag sieht es ganz gut aus. Übrigens bin ich endlich Besitzer einer nachttauglichen Lichtanlage.

Bis demnächst

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen

War echt lustig am Sonntag und wirklich sau starkes Wetter hoffentlich haben wir noch öfters so ein glück mit dem Wetter.

Ich muß euch mal wieder belästigen hab ne kleine Frage bezüglich Rahmenfarbe. Da ich mich ja jetzt endgültig auf ein Rahmenmodell mit mir selbst geeinigt hab aber noch unschlüssig über die Farbe bin. 

Also welche gefällt euch besser?

Als Tip die Anbauteile werden weitesgehend Schwarz.


----------



## tboy0709 (8. Dezember 2003)

Und hier die zweite


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2003)

Hei Thorsten

Also für mich ganz klar silbern !!! Mit schwarzen Anbauteilen...Sieht einfach edel aus.  

Übrigens: Was machst Du denn nun am  kommenden Wochenende ??

Grüße Frank


----------



## tboy0709 (8. Dezember 2003)

Silber war auch mein Favorit aber der Rot/Weiße sieht in real echt gut aus aber ich warte bis ich beide nebeneinander sehe.

Trotzdem bin ich weiter an euren Meinungen interresiert.


Am Samstag bin ich bestimmt wieder in Mainflingen dabei Ippi kommt auch wieder sofern das Wetter mit spielt.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MadWorm (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin aus Heldenbergen und suche trails in der nähe, fortgeschrittener Anfänger.
wäre cool wenn ich ma ein paar neue trails außer der Naumburg kennen lernen würde, wird nach ner zeit öde.

Mfg
MadWorm


----------



## Kwi-Schan (8. Dezember 2003)

Nanu, was ist denn hier im Moment los? Lauter neue "Gesichter" 

@MadWorm - Welcome! am besten Du verfolgst den Thread etwas, dann kriegst Du auch die aktuellen Treffpunkte mit. Samstags 14 Uhr in Mainflingen ist eine recht feste Adresse (auch wenn ich's noch nie geschafft habe, da mal mitzufahren ), alles andere ist VB.

@tboy - also ich finde den Rahmen in rot-weiß "rattenscharf"  Aber nimm 'ne ordentliche Sattelstütze und nicht so'n geknicktes Ding 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Miss Marple (8. Dezember 2003)

@tboy,
der silberne Rahmen gefällt mit besser, er sieht einfach cooler aus.

Die Sonntagstour war sehr interessant, wir haben viele neue Wege in eurem Gebiet kennengelernt. Wolfgang meint einige wär ich mit ihm allein bestimmt nicht gefahrn.  

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Lupo (8. Dezember 2003)

hi Thorsten,
wichtiger ist doch, was de dranschraubst 
und wenn das Teil einmal richtig im Dreck war siehst du eh keinen Unterschied mehr.


> Aber nimm 'ne ordentliche Sattelstütze und nicht so'n geknicktes Ding


für was soll´n das gut sein?? lässt sich doch garnicht richtig runterstellen.

tschö, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2003)

@ MadWorm @ Grüße Dich. Wenn Du Biken willst, egal ob Spessart Odenwald oder Taunus. Hier im Thread findest Du immer genügend Anregungen und Mitstreiter. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung weil ich auch erst im Frühherbst richtig mit MTB-Biken angefangen habe und keinerlei Touren kannte. Außerdem stimmt hier die Stimmung und die Leute, die sie machen !!! 

@ Alle @ Also, die gemütliche Maintour findet Morgen um 18:45 statt. Näheres könnt ihr dem Eintrag im Last-Minute-Biking entnehmen....oder mich einfach anmailen.

Danke Ippie, Lupo und Miss Marple, daß ihr mich nicht alleine am Main frieren lasst. Maixle wird jetzt auch noch sicherlich in die Gänge kommen, eine Lichtanlage kaufen und als Fünfter mitfahren. Wer noch Lust hat....Es sind noch Plätze frei !! 

An dieser Stelle will ich auch nochmal Werbung für die Barbarossatour machen, die nächste Woche bestimmt wieder stattfinden wird. Diese Woche habe ich bikkerfuzzy absagen müssen, weil ich einfach mal langsamer machen muß. Aber vielleicht fährt er die Woche ja trotzdem. Bei Interesse ihn einfach mal anmailen.

Übrigens fahre ich auch wieder in Mainflingen mit, wenns keine anderen Tourvorschläge gibt.

Grüße Frank


----------



## mat2u (9. Dezember 2003)

Gut so, Du bist nun endlich bei Specialized - meiner Lieblingsmarke wenn es um Bikes geht die man auch benutzten möchte   
So auf den ersten Blick kann ich die Wahl zu silber gut nachvollziehen aber die rot weisse Teamlackierung steht dem Bike wirklich sehr gut!
Noch ein wenig besser, meiner Meinung nach, passt dann eine weisse SID an das Bike - rein farblich natürlich 
Ein S-Works in Teamlakierung hat irgendwie mehr "Seele", wenn du wissen willst was ich damit meine dann schau Dir mal das S-Works von 1991 in meiner Gallerie oder in echt an.
Aber ganz egal welches Variante Du nimmst es ist sicher sehr klasse.
@Christian, dei Thomson gehört so in schief, steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste  

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## maixle (9. Dezember 2003)

@tboy:

also, wenn Du mich fragst, muss ich ganz klar zum silbernen Rahmen tendieren. Sieht einfach edel aus und hat understatement. Der Rahmen hat mit dem Silbern einfach etwas minimalistisches

Das rot-weiss sieht irgendwie sehr aufdringlich und überbordend aus. Wobei ich mat2u natürlich Recht geben muss, dass diese Farbe die typische Specialized-Farbgebung mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert ist.

Naja, vielleicht macht der Rahmen in Natura wiederum einen ganz anderen Eindruck. Meistens ist das jedenfalls so.

@mat2u:
zu den Rahmen, die man auch benutzen möchte, würde ich aber auf jedenfall uneingeschränkt GT (meine Lieblingsmarke) dazuzählen. Auf den Rahmen wurden immerhin einige Weltmeisterschaften gewonnen. Ausserdem waren die offizieller Ausrüster der USA Bahnradmannschaft bei Olympia 96.

@tboy:
überleg Dir das also mit dem GT-Rahmen nochmal . GT rules.

In diesem Sinne viel Spass beim Aussuchen des Rahmens
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (9. Dezember 2003)

Nach hinten gebogene Sattelstützen machen schon sinn.

Surch das leicht versetzte nach hinten kann man mehr Druck aufs Pedal ausüben hat also einen besseren Hebel.

Im übrigen sieht die Stütze an dem Rahmen echt gut aus, hab auch erst gezweifelt wegen dem gebogenen aber jetzt gefällt mirs ganz gut.

Wenn nur der andere Rahmen schon da wär damit ich beide mal in natura nebeneinander sehen könnte.

Naja muß mich halt noch ein bisschen gedulden.

Aber es verfestigt sich immer mehr silber


----------



## tboy0709 (9. Dezember 2003)

@ Mad Worm

wie alt bist Du denn wenn ich fragen darf.

Soll heißen bist Du mobil?

Wie Kwi-Schan schon gesagt hat Samstags um 14 Uhr treffen sich ne menge Leute in Mainflingen und erstürmen den Hahnenkamm.
Das hat aber nichts mit dem Forum hier zu tun, obwohl immer ne menge Leute da sind die auch hier im Forum (speziell in diesem Thread) zu gangen sind.

Wenn wir uns so treffen zum fahren besprechen wir das meist vorher in diesem Thread und stellen dann nen Termin ins Last Minute Biking ein.

Also Du bist für die nächsten male herzlich willkommen, vielleicht schon am Samstag


----------



## mat2u (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Christoph,

ja die zahlreichen Siege wurden auf den Zaskars errungen, Frabe Alu-roh, aber das gehört dann schon fast wieder ins Classikforum  
Der "Glanz" von GT ist aber leider in den letzten Jahren sehr verblasst, nach den zahlreichen Zaskarmodellen wurde da irgendwie nix mehr entwickelt was sich (mir) ins Gedächnis eingeprägt hat.
Specialized hat eine sehr große Erfahrung im MTB Bereich, siehe die ersten Stumpjumpers Ende der 80ger, der sehr gekonnten Modellpflege der einzelnen Reihen (Rockhopper, Hardrock, Epic die Bezeichnungen gibt es seit Jahren).
Im Bereich der Entwicklung ist man bei Specialized ganz vorne dabei, schau Dir mal an wie die CD´s den Berg "hochschaukeln"....ein Epic tut sowas nicht...
Welcher Hersteller macht sich soviele Gedanken um die einzelnen Komponenten?
Und das allerwichtigste, die Geometrien der Rahmen waren schon immer gut.
Bei Rädern der angepeilten Preisklasse sollte schon irgendwie alles stimmen.

Gruß
Matthias, ein Specialized Fan eben


----------



## Hugo (9. Dezember 2003)

zu gt
die meisten siege wurden von julie furtado aufm xizang erungen und nich auf nem zaskar...damit is meistens nur der hans durch die gegend "gehüpft"
egal

wegen geknickter sattelstütze
das mit dem mehr druck aufs pedal is so ne sache..dafür kommt dir das vorderrad eher entgegen.....beim sworks machts aber sinn weil der rahmen darauf aus gelegt ist, deswegen sollte man die stütze auch an dem rahmen verbaun, anderer seits sollte man an nem "normalen rahmen" die sorte von stützen vermeiden, es sei denn man fährt vorwiegend im seichten gelände, oder stellt den sattel wieder so weit vor dass es kein unterschied/sinn macht...die hersteller denken sich schon was bei ihren empfehlungen.....die sinn noch lange ncih so dumm wie viele glauben

dass cd`s den berg hochschaukeln is ja auch witzig....n scalpel schaukelt bestimmt nicht, und selbst das jekyll was nich viel mit cc zu tun hat is bergauf sehr gut(wahrscheinl. weil die kinematik wenn auch schon alt immer noch sehr gut is)....wer mich kennt weiss dass ich kein c-dale fan bin aber solche behauptungen sind einfach mist

wenn ich mir da die pseudointelligenz anschau die erst beim zweiten stoss aktiv wird und in meinen augen eher die nachteile von hardtails und fullys kombiniert zeugt nicht gerade von "viel erfahrung"

nichts desto trotz is das m5 n schönes hardtail, würde ihn aber in team-lackierung nehmen....sieht echt saugut aus und ist eben "authentisch" 

hast du die teile für den rahmen schon oder sollen die auch neu dran kommen?


----------



## maixle (9. Dezember 2003)

Gudde Matthias,

ich gebe Dir Recht, dass man seit ca. 1999 nicht mehr wirklich viel von GT gehört hat. Liegt leider daran, dass GT nach dem plötzlichen Tod seines Eigentümers und Gehirns, verkauft wurde (ca.99) und von einer Holding, glaube Pacific Cycles-Schwinn, übernommen wurde. Diese ließ den Laden ziemlich ausbluten, bis er an eine Investmentfirma (Questura) vertickt wurde. Die hatten leider keine Ahnung von dem Geschäft und damit war GT runtergewirtschaftet. Nun ist der Laden aber wieder selbstständig und baut sich die Reputation langsam wieder auf. Dauert eben ein Weilchen. In 2004 kommt die auch wieder mit einer recht guten Modellpallette und dem lange todgesagten I-Drive. 

Mit ihrem LTS und später STS war GT von der Federungstechnik Mitte der 90er allen um Lichtjahre voraus, insbesondere was das no-pogo betraf. Auf das STS folgte in 98 das I-Drive System. Auch das war der Konkurrenz Lichtjahre voraus. Ich denke auch, dass sich die Technik durchaus etablieren wird, jetzt, wo es wieder eine Firma gibt, die sich auch wieder um die Modellpflege kümmert.

Achja, Brian Lopez gewann mit dem I-Drive noch einige DH-Wettbewerbe.

Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich Hugo zustimmen, dass das Specialized ein schöner Rahmen ist. Vielleicht auch mal als kleiner Geheimtipp am Rande: Cove Handjob XC. Ein sehr hübscher und stabiler Rahmen mit einem weiten Anwendungsfeld. Zugegeben, vielleicht nicht so leicht wie ein Alurahmen dafür aber extrem solide. Ausserdem nehme ich lieber die 500gr Mehrgewicht an mir ab, das ist auf jedenfall gesünder und günstiger. Einmal ein kleines Statement gegen diesen Gewichtswahn bei Fahrrädern  .

So, genug diskutiert. Wir sollten nämlich bei dem Technikgesabbel eins nicht vergessen: Worum geht es hier?...Genau, ums Radfahren, die schöne Natur und den Spass dabei.

In diesem Sinne, nehmt alles nicht so ernst und behaltet den Spass beim Radfahren.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (9. Dezember 2003)

Ein Teil ist schon da und dann kommen aber noch neue Kurbeln XTR, neuer Lenker und paar Kleinigkeiten neu dran.

Der Rest setzt sich wie folgt zusammen 

RS Sid Team 2003
XTR Antrieb plus Dual Kontroll Hebel, V-Brakes 
Laufräder Cane Creek (gegestück zu Mavic Crossmax) vielleicht später ein paar Mavic Crossmax SL
Steuersatz FSA Orbit Extreme
Vorbau FSA 120 
Sattel Selle slr auch neu 
neue Bar Ends komen auch dran schwarz  


Hier mal ein Bild von meinem derzeitgen bike die meisten kennens ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (9. Dezember 2003)

zwei


----------



## Lupo (9. Dezember 2003)

so, die Scheinwerfer gehn. und theoretisch auch lange genug um wieder heimzufinden, wenn ich damals in Physik richtig aufgepasst habe (U=R x I oder so?).
jedenfalls sind wir morgen dabei.

bis dann, Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] also mein Favorit ist der silberne Rahmen. Mein Geschmack ist mehr der einfarbige Rahmen. Ich glaube Scott hat ein 2002 Fully-Modell in Rot-Weiß gehabt und das hat mich optisch nicht so überzeugt. Aber es ist Geschmackssache. Aber es gibt auch so viele verschiedene Rot-töne, die alle anders 
aussehen. An einigen Autos sieht Silber klasse aus und anderen ist Silber recht langweilig. Ich würde mir auch beide Rahmen neneneinander anschauen und dann entscheiden.
Na verwirrt! 

Am Samstag bin ich in Mainflingen wieder dabei.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MadWorm (9. Dezember 2003)

@tboy0709
des is ja mein problem...ich fahr zwar schon seit 4 jahren bin aber erst 16 und deswegen auf den lokalen raum begrenzt.  
ich hab am anfang gelesen, dass einige hier in der nähe, sprich kilian gefahren sind und falls irgendwann mal wieder was hier in der nähe ist würd ich gern ma ein paar neue ecken sichten...wobei es zeitlich sehr eng ist wegen der schule.
Danke für die Einladung, aber ich denke das ich mich, falls so etwas ma wieder zu stande kommt eher hier ma in der Gegend einklinken werde. 

Mad Worm


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2003)

@ tboy, maixle, mat2u, hugo @  

Heee ?? Was ??? Wie bitte ???  
Ja, Ja wenn die Insider fachlich werden. Ich, normaler "Radfahrer", bin jetzt ganz kirre....   

Für die Abkürzungen könntet Ihr echt ein Extrathread für Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene a la Langscheidt " Bikebegriffe - Deutsch aufmachen  

Wenn ich mal ein neues Bike brauche, weiß ich an wenn ich mich vetrauensvoll wenden kann. 


Grüzi


----------



## grisley (10. Dezember 2003)

Naja, wenn ihr alle mit solchen Leichtbau Keulen unterwegs seit, dann muss ich wohl zusehen, dass ich für mein Triathlon bike n paar gute Felgen und Reifen bekomm... Meine Räder sind mehr auf Haltbarkeit und die Richtung abwärts vorbereitet. Sehe es mittlerweile nichtmehr ein ein paar Gramm oder von mir aus auch mal n Kilo zu sparen um dafür gleich hunderte Euro mehr auszugeben. Mein Geld verdiene ich nicht mit dem Radfahren, also ist auch nicht mein Ziel alles ins Rad zu investieren. Was bringt mir das, wenn ich auf meiner Heimstrecke mal 20 Sekunden schneller bin? Naja, ich bin mal sehr auf Leichtbau abgefahren, dann sind mir die ersten Kooka Bremshebel um Die Ohren geflogen, die superleichten SID Gabeln haben mir dann auch irgendwann kein vertrauen mehr gegeben und mein schöner 3T Lenker hat auch nicht lange gehalten. Ein Satz Crossmax liegt noch im Keller- mittlerweile unbrauchbar. Okay, ich bin auch nicht gerade der leichteste aber Downhill bin ich mit diesen Teilen nicht gefahren. Ich quäl mich jetzt mit 13-14KG den Berg rauf, was solls... hab ja Zeit. Bergab machts dafür um so mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (11. Dezember 2003)

Also als "Leichtbaufreak" möchte ich mich eigentlich nicht bezeichnen. Für mich ist wichtig, dass die Teile, die ich an mein Bike baue zuverlässig arbeiten, bei geringem Wartungsaufwand, und auch noch möglichst lange. Wenn diese Teile dann auch noch leicht sind, um so besser. 
Vieles, was als High - End oder Ultra-Leichtbau angeboten wird ist doch eher was für den Renneinsatz, wo dann der, der sich´s leisten kann die Teile nach jedem Rennen austauscht, da doch die
Haltbarkeit dieser Teile in umgekehrter Proportion zur Gewichts= Materialerparnis steht.
Übrigens lässt sich Gewichtstuning auch am eigenen Körper duchführen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass es sich nicht nur beim biken positiv auswirkt    

@Google:
hab heut deinen morgendlichen Beitrag vermisst  
noch nicht ganz aufgetaut?? 

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2003)

@ Lupo

Shitte !!! Ich muß heute ausnahmsweise mal arbeiten !! 

Aber ich melde mich noch !!!

Grüße Frank


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Will erst mal von der gestrigen Maintour berichten. Hat mir mal richtig gut getan keine Steigungen meistern zu müssen....Man muß ja nicht immer 100 % geben. Aber die Fahrtzeit hat trotzdem in den Knochen und Muskeln gesteckt. Merke ich heute noch. Und kälter für ne Maintour darfs wegen des Fahrtwindes auch nicht werden. Brrrrr!!  

Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema:

  Aufforderung zum Nightride. Zur traditionellen Barbarossatour   

Hier mein Auftrag : 



> bikerfuzzy schrieb am Gestern 08:13:
> Mache doch mal die anderen Kollegen heiss, damit sie auch nächste Woche dabei sind. Ist bestimmt lustig so in ner Gruppe im Dunkeln durch den Wald zu fegen.



Na dann wollen wir mal:

Was macht Ihr nach Euren Wochenendtouren unter der Woche ? Etwa faul auf der Couch liegen ? Dabei Bierchen trinken ?? Langweilig !! :kotz: 

 Wir bieten Euch die bessere Alternative mit Bewegung und Fun in der Gruppe. 

Was erwartet Euch ? Eine ab Treffpunkt etwa 1,5 Stunden lange Tour mit wenig Straße, viel Waldweg und einigen Höhenmeter, die nach der Überwindung in einen langezogenen, kleinen Downhill übergehen. 

 Zeitlich begrenztes Angebot:  

Damit die Entscheidung zur Teilnahme leichter fällt, wird kurz vor dem Downhill eine kleine Verschnaufpause eingelegt und als Dankeschön Glühwein für jeden Teilnehmer bereitgehalten.   Die Menge pro Biker richtet sich allerdings nach der Teilnehmerzahl (Wer Ekel-oder Herpesprobleme hat, sollte sich seinen eigenen Becher mitnehmen). Dieses Angebot gilt für jede noch in diesem Jahr durchgeführte Barbarossatour.  

Na wenn das jetzt nichts ist !!! Eigentlich wollten wir noch für den Gipfel eine Blaskapelle organisieren, was aus zeitlichen Gründen allerdings fehlschlug....... 

Startzeit ist wie immer 18:45 Uhr, am Dienstag den 16.12.03, Treffpunkt Mainradweg unterhalb der Limesbrücke Klein-Auheim/Großauheim, Klein-Auheimer Seite. Details, Anfahrtswege können bei mir nachgefragt werden.

So dann hoffe ich mal auf eine rege Teilnahme..... Wenn Ihr wollt und könnt, tragt Euch bitte ins Last-Minute-Biking ein (Eintrag habe ich schon gemacht).


Grüße Frank


----------



## Kwi-Schan (11. Dezember 2003)

Sorry, aber zur Barbarossaquelle hat's nicht gereicht - aber von wegen auf der Couch liegen.... Weihnachtseinkäufe in Frankfurt - das ist *mindestens* so anstrengend wie Eure Biketour 

Ja, Biken am Wochenende - gibt's Alternativen zu Mainflingen? Lasst doch mal was von Euch hören!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2003)

@ Kwi-Schan @

He ?? 

Die Barbarossatour ist doch erst nächste Woche am 16.12.03 ??  

Da gibts jetzt aber keine Ausrede mehr....Also bis dann. Freue mich schon !!!


----------



## Kwi-Schan (12. Dezember 2003)

Sorry - hatte irgendwie gedacht, das wäre heute gewesen - aber am nächsten Dienstag ist Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma  (was aber das Wochenende noch nicht klärt - any offers?) Außerdem muss ich mich wohl ernsthaft um 'ne Mirage X bemühen, um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen 

Konfuse Grüße
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. Dezember 2003)

hab jetzt auch eine und damit keine ausreden mehr!!!

wäre denke ich wenn alles passt am dienstag mal mitfahren.

was das we an geht wäre ich am sa. frei für eine kleine ausfahrt, wenn "wir" nichts auf die beine stellen, werde ich in mainflingen dabei sein.

ciao

barracuda


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2003)

@[email protected]

Denke immer an den Glühwein 

Schön das Du "höchstwahrscheinlich" mitfahren wirst  

Wegen dem WE : Bislang haben sich die meisten für den Bikertreff geäußert einschließlich meinereiner....

Könnte wegen des Winterpokals dann glatt ne IBC-Veranstaltung werden......

Grüße Frank


----------



## Kwi-Schan (12. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich habe eben mal im "Parallelforum" Spessart, Odenwald, Bergstrasse gestöbert und habe mir die Seite Spessart-Biker mal genauer angesehen. Ich hätte Lust, am Sonntag entweder die Echterspfahl- oder die Elsava-Tour zu fahren. Gibt's Interessenten Eurerseits?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## maixle (12. Dezember 2003)

Gudde,

@kwi-schan:
soso, da gehst Du also fremd. Sowas hört man immer gern...früher wurden solche Menschen als Verräter bezeichnet . Nee, also ganz im Ernst, beide Touren hören sich ziemlich interessant an. Warum nicht, einfach das Rad eingepackt und hingefahren!

@an alle:
Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht, ob ich am Samstag dabei sein kann. Da meine Tante recht kurzfristig ins KRKH in Darmstadt eingeliefert wurde, werde ich wahrscheinlich am Samstag auf "Visite" gehen. Werde mich aber nochmal im Forum melden, wenn ich dabei bin (denn so langsam kribbelt es wieder).

Nächsten Dienstag werde ich leider nicht mitfahren können, da ich mit ehemaligen Komilitonen eben dasselbige Getränk in der Innenstadt zu mir nehmen werde, allerdings zu einem erheblicheren Kostenbeitrag . Ansonsten ist der Rest der Woche mit Weihnachtsfeiern zugemüllt (Arbeit, Verein etc.)

Aber immerhin: die Sigma Mirage X ist bestellt (HiBike)  

So, jetzt werde ich mal wieder was schaffen.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ all 

Also Samstag wirds bei mir nichts muß arbeiten aber am Sonntag wär ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Ippie (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir sieht es am Wochenende gut aus. Am Samstag scheinen ja doch einige etwas vor zu haben. Also werde ich in Mainflingen mitfahren.

@[email protected] eine Tour im Spessart würde mir gut gefallen. Vielleicht die Echterpfahl-Tour? Ich wäre auf jeden Fall motiviert.

@[email protected] mit Dienstag muß ich mich kurzfristig im Last-minute-biking eintragen. Ich habe um 16:30 noch einen Termin und ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe. Aber ich melde mich nochmal dazu.

Schade das ich morgen nur wenige in Mainflingen sehen werde, aber eventuell am Sonntag.

Bis denn

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Volker, hallo Thorsten,

wie wäre es am Sonntag um 13 Uhr in Haibach am Klingerhof (Startpunkt der Echterspfahl-Tour; ca. 40km, ca. 700 Höhenmeter; angegeben mit 2:45h)? Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mitkommt und sich vielleicht noch ein paar andere begeistern würden.

Viele Grüße
Christian

PS: Habe auch eine Mirage geordert - aber über eBay - wär doch gelacht, wenn ich's diesen Winter nicht auch noch Mal mit Euch an die Barbarossaquelle schaffen würde


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2003)

@ Alle @ Keiner hätte es mehr geglaubt...Hat doch Wetter in den letzten Wochen keine Rolle mehr gespielt....Jedenfalls werde ich bei dem Wetter heute nicht  in Mainflingen dabei sein.  Würde mich mal interessieren wär trotzdem da war und wie so gegangen ist.....Ich versuche die evtl. regenfreien Zeiten kurzfristig zu nutzen....

@ Kwi-Schan @ Wie lange fährt man denn von Hanau bis zu Deinem vorgeschlagenen Treffpunkt ? Morgen soll das Wetter eher noch schlechter sein.  Sollte es entgegen aller Prognosen doch gehen würde ich Dich gerne kurzfristig anrufen !! Kanst Du mir Deine Handynr. oder anderes zumailen ???

So ne Mirage geordert ?? Könnte knapp werden mit dem Glühwein noch dieses Jahr...


----------



## Spessart-Biker (14. Dezember 2003)

hanau - haibach - ca. 40 minuten


----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. Dezember 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
sehe gerade, dass alle, die heute mit in den Spessart wollten, online sind - wie sieht's aus?
Hier bei mir in Dietzenbach ist der Himmel mehr als wechselhaft und das Wetter ist nix halbes und nix ganzes. Ausserdem gibt's vom Wetterdienst eine Warnung vor "markantem Wetter" (klingt toll - heißt konkret: Es kann zu heftigen Gewittern kommen....)
Postet/mailt doch mal wie Ihr die Sache seht.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hugo (14. Dezember 2003)

40 minuten mit dem auto oder mit dem rennrad luftlinie


----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. Dezember 2003)

Noch Mal Hallo,
habe eben mit Ippie telefoniert - wir werden um 13 Uhr ein "kleines Programm" fahren - Treffpunkt an der altbekannten Kilianusbrücke. Wer mitfahren will ist herzlich eingeladen!
Gruß
Christian

PS: Die Echterspfahl-Tour ist nicht aus der Welt, nur auf einen Tag mit stabilerem Wetter verschoben


----------



## Spessart-Biker (14. Dezember 2003)

@hugo - mit dem vierrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2003)

Hei ich bins nochmal....

wer war denn alles mit beim "kleinen Programm" ? Ich hoffe Ihr hattet kein Regen.

Hin und Hergerissen ob ich mitfahren sollte oder nicht, treibt mich mein schlechtes Gewissen jetzt wenigstens zu einer Maintour. Fahre mal kurz nach Frankfurt und zurück, vielleicht noch mehr, und hoffe das Regen mich nicht wegspült, bzw. der Wind mir nur im Rücken liegt. 

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns zahlreich auf der Barbarossatour am Dienstag (vorraussichtlich besseres Wetter). Immerhin sind schon 3 angemeldet im LMB. Wenn Barracuda noch kommt wie angekündigt und Ippie es zeitlich schafft sind wir schon 5. 

@ Lupo und Miss Marple @ Und mit Euch Zweien dazu, haben wir ne gut ausgestattte IBC-Veranstaltung  

Grüße Frank


----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. Dezember 2003)

@Google
Danke der Nachfrage - die kleine Runde war sehr angenehm, das Wetter hat gehalten und wir wurden nur ein Mal kurz "geduscht".
Wie gesagt - Dienstag kann ich nicht, aber die Mirage ist bestellt und ich hoffe, bei der nächsten Abendtour zur Barbarossaquelle dann mit von der Partie sein zu können 

@all
Um mal frühzeitig damit anzufangen - ich weiss, Weihnachten droht, aber vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand am kommenden Wochenende Zeit und Lust zu biken?
Meldet Euch doch mal, bis dahin eine schöne Woche,
Christian


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2003)

Also für die Barbarossatour morgen ist der Glühwein schon besorgt. Bis dann. 

Weiterhin habe ich vor, am Donnerstag wieder am Main Grundlage zu fahren. Wer will mit und ab wieviel Uhr ?? Ich könnte schon ab 16:30/17:00 Uhr. Einfach übern Thread oder per PM melden.

@ Alle @ Weihnachtstouren  

Wer ist denn interessiert auch während der Feiertage nicht anzusetzen und möchte dann und wann Biken ?

Ich habe beispielsweise Urlaub v. 22.12. - 02.01.04 und würde gerne einige Nichtfeiertage zum Biken nutzen. Es muß aber nicht zwangsläufig tagsüber im Hellen sein, wir können auch bei oder in die Dunkelheit fahren.....Wie geht es Euch und habt Ihr Tourenvorschläge ?? Ne Barbarossatour mit Glühwein wird auf alle Fälle für diese Jahr noch anvisiert...... 

Übrigens sind die Wochenden nach Weihnachten und Neujahr Feiertagsfrei und bislang steht von meiner Seite nichts dem Biken entgegen

@ Kwi-Schan @ Ich werde kommendes Wochenende auf alle Fälle Biken, natürlich ist's wetterabhängig.....Vielleicht kriegen wir diesmal was zusammen hin. Waren gestern Ippie und tboy noch dabei ??

Grüße Frank


----------



## Ippie (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist das nächste Wochenende noch frei. Gegen eine regenfreie Tour hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. 

Gestern hatten wir bis auf einen kurzen Schauer Glück gehabt. Das Gelände war trotzdem ganz gut durchgeweicht und unsere Kriegsbemalung nach der Tour war ordenlich. Aber nicht bunt! 

Lasst mal was von Euch hören zwecks WE

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute leider hats bei mir am Sonntag doch nicht geklappt, aber das werdet ihr ja gemerkt haben    kleiner scherz.

Also ich versuch über die Feiertage auch mit zu kommen wo immer es hin geht ist natürlich Wetter und auch zeitabhängig.
Ich weiß noch nicht genau was so alles geplant ist über Weihnachten also würde ich jetzt einfach mal sagen das wir das Spontan ausmachen. 

Vielleicht haben wir ja sogar glück und können mal ne Schneetour machen


----------



## Lupo (15. Dezember 2003)

> @ Lupo und Miss Marple @ Und mit Euch Zweien dazu, haben wir ne gut ausgestattte IBC-Veranstaltung



also die Akkus hängen schon mal am Lader  mehr will ich im Moment nicht versprechen. Sagt aber bescheid, wenn ihr´s wegen Regen oder so cancelt.
 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2003)

Wegen dem Wetter heute, hoffen wir mal das beste...

@ Lupo @ Bei Absage informiere ich alle über Handy oder PM. Je nachdem was mir bekannt ist.

@ Kwi-Schan @ Ähhmm.. Am Sonntag hat meine Maaamaa  Geburtstag (Die alte Schraube verballert mir das ganze Wochenende.....Nur ein Späßchen..  ) Ganz vergessen  Wenn Ihr also was auf die Beine stellt, dann geht es bei mir nur Samstag......

Grüzi


----------



## maixle (16. Dezember 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

bei mir würde es auch am Samstag besser passen. Am Sonntag muss ich gegen späten Nachmittag auf ein Weihnachtskonzert .  

Bezüglich der Tour sollten wir die Wetterbedingungen für den Samstag abwarten (ob Mainflingen oder etwas anderes). Wenn Mainflingen, dann ist die Startzeit ja klar, wenn wir aber zu einer anderen Tour starten, dann würde ich sogar überlegen, am Vormittag bzw. so gegen 13.00 Uhr zu starten. Einfach wegen der Dunkelheit.

@Google, Kwi-Schan:
Meine Mirage X ist da . Mal sehen, ob es mit dem Nightride bei mir dieses Jahr noch was wird. Heute kann ich allerdings auf keinen Fall (aus bekanntem Grund), trotzdem will ich sehen, dass ich dieses Jahr noch zu meinem Glühwein aus dem Gummischlauch komme  .

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Nightridern an heutigen Abend viel Spass und drinkt einen auf mein Wohl  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2003)

Moin, Moin  

auf der gestrigen  "traditionellen Barbarossatour"  hatten sich zumindest 4 Biker treffen können. Eigentlich wollten noch 3 mit, die es aber aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht geschafft haben  

@ Wolfgang und Martina, Ippie @ ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten und die eigene Arbeit sind eben "manchmal" wichtiger als Biken  

Unser Gruppe (bikerfuzzy, ich, face-race, barracuda) war ziemlich zügig unterwegs, so daß wir es vorzogen dan Glühwein am Ende der Tour einzunehmen  Jedenfalls weiß mein Körper heute noch was er gestern getan hat...

Ich glaube face-race wird zukünftig sicherlich mal in unseren thread reinschauen und sich evtl. mal bei wieder uns anschließen.

@ Alle @ Wie schon angekündigt, werde ich morgen ne etwas gemütlichere Maintour machen....Zeitlich bin ich da flexibel  Wer Interesse hat, einfach bei mir unter 0179/ 915 2 935 melden. Evtl. werde ich es kurzfristig noch ins LMB stellen.....

Vielleicht kriegen wir nächste Woche wieder ne Barbarossatour zusammen. Ich oder bikerfuzzy werden informieren. 


Grüzi


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Dezember 2003)

Moin,




> _Original geschrieben von Google _
> *war ziemlich zügig unterwegs *


Dachte ich sei auf einem Rennen 



> _Original geschrieben von Google _
> *
> Vielleicht kriegen wir nächste Woche wieder ne Barbarossatour zusammen. Ich oder bikerfuzzy werden informieren.
> *



Denk dran nächste Woche ist Weihnachten, bleiben uns nur der Mo. und der Di. 
Ich wäre aber wieder dabei, falls ich von meinen drei Mädels das "go" bekomme.
War ne ziemlich coole sache so nachts im Wald 

Bis zum WE oder halt nächste Woche bei der Barbarossatour!

Morgen abend hab ich leider andere verpflichtungen, da muß ich zu Fuss auf den Hahnenkamm und dann noch in die Kneipe 

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. Dezember 2003)

Freut mich, dass Ihr gestern eine schöne Tour hattet!

Nächste Woche eine Barbarossatour? Wenn meine Mirage bis dahin da ist (weiss auch nicht, wo sie steckt), bin ich - Weihnachten hin oder her - mit von der Partie. Man kann das ja auch als Training für die Weihnachtsfeiertage betrachten: Was vor Weihnachten noch runterkommt, kann man während der Feiertag genüßlich wieder "auf die Figur futtern" 

Zum Wochenende: Bei mir sieht's leider so aus, dass ich nur sonntags Zeit hätte  - das scheint aber den wenigsten von Euch zu passen...

In diesem Sinne,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Ippie (17. Dezember 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

scheint ja gestern gut gewesen zu sein. Also nächste Woche bin ich dabei. 

@[email protected] mit einer Maintour wird es morgen nichts. Aber ab diesem Freitag wird es in der Firma ruhiger und die Termine werden weniger.

@[email protected] am Sonntag können wir ja wieder eine Tour starten. Natürlich kann jeder, der Lust hat, mitfahren.

@An [email protected] gegen eine alternative zu Mainflingen bin ich zu haben. Das Wetter soll zum WE wieder SCH.... werden. Bis jetzt ein Regenrisiko von 47%. Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage.

Lasst was von Euch hören

Volker


----------



## Hugo (17. Dezember 2003)

hi @all

@google morgen um wie viel uhr würdest du denn fahrn wollen?
die slicks sind endlcih da und werd die gleich ma testen gehn.....vielleicht komm ich morgen auch noch ma zu ner kleinen spritztour, müsste aber spät. um 8 wieder zu hause sein, also am besten so gegen 16 oder 17:00 Uhr losfahrn...halt mich ma auf dem laufenden, ich gugg heut abend noch ma rein ansonsten handy....nr. haste ja.

wer fährt am samstag denn "verbindlich" in mainflingen mit?
werd wenn ich mir zwischenzeitlich nicht min. 3 halswirbel breche mitfahrn, nachdem ich schon min. 20 leuten zugesagt hab und die ganze tagesplanung darum gebaut hab


----------



## Lupo (17. Dezember 2003)

g´nabend!

bei mir sieht´s so aus, dass ich Morgen nochmal ´ne Überwachungsprüfung hab.  Aber die letzte   heisst, dass ich vor 18.15 nicht zu Hause bin und selbst das ist noch fraglich 
Also richtet euch nicht nach mir, ich kann eh nix versprechen.

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich hörte ihr hattet Spaß gestern nun ja ich auch nach 11std Kino und Herr der Ringe wow    

Mit Samstag sag ich jetzt auch mal noch nicht fest zu aber ich hatte es schon vor in Mainflingen mit zu heitzen, wenn nicht wieder irgendwas dazwischen kommt. Bis dahin bin ich auch wieder ausgeschlafen, denn fünf Uhr aufstehn dann 17Uhr Kino bis 4.30Uhr und dann wieder um fünf arbeiten is schon ganz schön hart , aber es hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt kann ich euch nur sagen


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2003)

@ Hugo @ Je früher morgen die Maintour startet, umso besser. Allerdings wäre 16:30 Uhr an der Kleinkrotzenburger Schleuse, diesmal auch diese Seite ?,  frühstens möglich....melde Dich doch per PM oder im Thread obs OK für Dich ist...

@ Lupo, Ippie, Baracuda un der Rest der Welt @ Auch wenns morgen nicht klappt.....Wir sehen uns.....

Wegen dem WE: Also wie gesagt: Der Sonntag geht bei mir nicht. Ich werde wohl auch in Mainflingen beim Biketreff dabei sein...Es sei denn, jemand macht für den Samstag einen anderen Vorschlag zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt.... Also wer eine andere Idee hat, melden.

@ tboy @ Und Du bist jetzt Herr der "Augenringe" ?? 

@ Barbarossatour @ Für die Barbarossatour mit Glühwein zeichnet sich nächste Woche Montag ab !!! Also vormerken !! Ich hoffe für die Sonntagsfahrer kein Hindernis....Ich informiere Morgen nochmals genauer drüber und setze es wieder ins LMB.

Grüzi und guds Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2003)

Zweite Aufforderung zum Nightride. Zur traditionellen  Barbarossatour  

Es geht wieder los !! 

Am Montag, den 22.12.03 um 18:45 Uhr wollen wir wieder Glühwein trinken. Wer will mitdrinken ?   

Zum Glühwein gab es übrigens durchweg positive Rückmeldungen...Zur Strecke ?? Na ja....Ich glaub die Leut komme immer nur weschem Alohol... 

So, dann hoffe ich mal wieder auf eine rege Teilnahme..... Wenn Ihr wollt und könnt, tragt Euch bitte ins Last-Minute-Biking ein (Eintrag habe ich schon gemacht). Details sind dort zu lesen oder bei mir zu erfragen

Grüße Frank


----------



## Kwi-Schan (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Mirage ist da und der Termin am Montag ist auch "hausintern" genehmigt worden. Das einzige, was mir noch fehlt, ist die Info, wo um 18:45 der Treffpunkt ist. Gebt mir doch bitte Bescheid!
Danke!
Viele Grüße
Christian

PS: Sonntag möchte ich auch gerne biken gehen, aber da muss ich mit meiner Frau noch Mal über das Zeitbudget verhandeln


----------



## maixle (18. Dezember 2003)

Gudde,

tja, leider werde ich meinen ersten Urlaubstag (den kommenden Montag) als Männertag verbringen und um 17.00 Uhr mit Michael ins Kino gehen, um noch vor Weihnachten in meiner alten Tolkiengemeinde mitreden zu können. Da dieser Film natürlich nicht die übliche Spielfilmlänge hat, werde ich es wohl zum Biken nicht mehr schaffen. Naja, der kühle Atem wird mich aber auch auf dem versteckten Pfad nach Minas Tirith begegnen .

@tboy:
Respekt zum filmischen Marathon. Selbst als eingefleischter Tolkienjünger, der alle seine Niederschriften bisweilen mehrfach gelesen hat, war dies dann doch zu hart. Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass es mir der 2. Teil auch nicht besonders angetan hat. War nämlich in weiten Teilen reine Blasphemie an Tolkiens Meisterwerk....ich sage nur Elben als Retter auf Helms Klamm und dann noch aus Lothlorien...Faramir war als einfältiger Truchseßsohn dargestellt (noch viel grösserer Fehler)...Ich könnte da noch viel mehr aneinanderreihen. Aber ich habe mir von anderen Jüngern sagen lassen, dass der 3. Teil alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten stellt, insbesondere die Unholde der Nazgul sollen der Traum sein . Ich bin also gespannt. Auf der nächsten Tour müssen wir uns dann diesbezüglich einmal austauschen.

So, genug von Mittelerde und dem Hexenmeister von Angmar....

@An alle:
Sollte noch jemand eine Idee für ne Tour am WE haben, einfach melden, ansonsten sehen wir uns alle in Mainflingen. Sollte allerdings jemand etwas früher fahren wollen, soll er sich mal bei mir melden. Würde nämlich auch gerne noch etwas früher starten.

In diesem Sinne 
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (18. Dezember 2003)

@ maixle 

Also ich bin auch ein großer Fan der Bücher, hab Sie bestimmt auch schon fünf mal gelesen dreimal den Hobbit und zweimal das Silmarilion, wobei letzteres ein wenig schwer zu lesen ist.

Ich kann Dir sagen das der Film der absolute wahnsinn ist und sich fast maßgetreu an das Buch hält. Beim zweiten Teil hab ich mir nach der EE DVD die über Sieben Stunden extras angeschaut und dort wird recht gut begründete warum man den Film im zweiten Teil so geändert hat.

Was freu ich mich schon auf die EE von ROTK, man munkelt schon das der Film dann ca 5 std lang ist und alle Szenen mit Saruman beinhaltet die leider in der Kinoversion fehlen was aber den Film an sich nicht schlechter macht.


----------



## maixle (18. Dezember 2003)

@tboy

ich bin hocherfreut zu hören, dass sich in unserer Gruppe noch ein Anhänger der geschriebenen Worte Tolkiens befindet. 

Bezüglich des Silmarillons gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, was die Lesbarkeit anbetrifft. Ist leider zu sehr im Sagenstil ala Griechischer Heldensagen geschrieben. Da kommt kein wahrer Lesefluß auf, man muss sich förmlich durchkämpfen. Ist aber leider wichtig, um die gesamte Götterwelt, die Elben und die Verwerflichkeit der Menschenkönige zu verstehen. Kann Dir übrigens auch die "Nachrichten von Mittelerde" empfehlen, falls Du die noch nicht kennen solltest. Geben in Form von Kurzerzählungen mehr Details zu Geschehnissen wie z.b. die Schlacht an den Schwertelfeldern oder den Mord an Isildur.

Die extended DVD zum "Die Zwei Türme" habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen, wobei mir ein Bekannter bereits erzählt hat, dass das Zusatzminuten ein komplett anderen Film machen. Vom 1. Teil kann ich diesen Eindruck auf jedenfall nur bestätigen.

Ich bin gespannt auf Montag, und wenn Jackson sich eng am ROTK hält, kann das nur ein Riesenerlebnis werden (träum, lechz)
...und dann noch 5std. extended Version vom 3. Teil (sabber). Ich bin begeistert, dies zu hören.

Habe hier noch zwei nette Links zum LoR:
www.herr-der-ringe-film.de (Fanpage zum Film)
www.herrderringe-net.de (allgemeine Tolkien Fanpage)
www.ringcon.de (Convention)

Da ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal in ROTK gehen werde, können wir gerne auch mal gemeinsam reingehen, dann ließe sich einfach mal unter Experten "fachsimpeln"  

@an Alle:
Ich hoffe, wir langweilen Euch nicht damit, aber wenn Tolkien-Fans in ihre Welt abtauchen, vergessen sie das Raum und Zeit...sie verschwinden quasi ins "Raum-Zeit-Continuum".

Namárie! Nai hiruvalye valimar! Namárie, mellon!

Maixle
P.S.: Ein Jugendtraum wurde wahr


----------



## Kwi-Schan (18. Dezember 2003)

Nicht, dass ich Euch in Eurer Tolkien-Begeisterung bremsen wollte (ja, ich hab' auch ein paar HdR-Bücher gelesen und werde am Samstag ins Kino pilgern ) - aber ich wollte noch Mal aufs Biken am Sonntag zurückkommen: Ich weiss, dass Matthias (mat2u) Interesse hat, Volker klang auch interessiert?

Mein Vorschlag wäre - Zeit noch offen und falls Volker mitkommt -, dass wir uns ausnahmsweise mal in Freigericht treffen und den Hahnenkamm von dort aus in Angriff nehmen - wäre mal was bekanntes aus einer neuen Perspektive!

Also - Interessenten meldet Euch!
Viele Grüße
Christian

PS: War gerade in einem Nachbarthread unterwegs (so wie andere aus diesem Thread hier auch) und mich hat die Niveaulosigkeit mancher Mitbiker doch etwas erschreckt...


----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von maixle _
> *
> 
> Namárie! Nai hiruvalye valimar! Namárie, mellon!
> ...



Ist das ne MTB-Tour in Tchechien ?? 



> _Original geschrieben von maixle _
> *
> @an Alle:
> Ich hoffe, wir langweilen Euch nicht damit, aber wenn Tolkien-Fans in ihre Welt abtauchen, vergessen sie das Raum und Zeit...sie verschwinden quasi ins "Raum-Zeit-Continuum".
> P.S.: Ein Jugendtraum wurde wahr  *



@ Maixle @ Paß Du mir morgen am Hahnenkamm mal lieber auf das Du nicht übern Lenker abtauchst, durch Raum und Zeit...quasi in einem Schlammloch verschwindest......P.S. Sonst wird Dein Alptraum wahr....


----------



## Ippie (20. Dezember 2003)

Guten morgen Ihr Leut',

also meine Planung sieht wie folgt für dieses Wochenende aus.

Heute werde ich, schon fast traditionell, in Mainflingen mitfahren.
So wie ich gelesen habe werden ja einige anwesend sein. Also bis heute mittag.

Am Sonntag werde ich einen Familientag einlegen.

Und zuletzt am Montag werde ich bei der (Glühwein)- äh Barbarrossa-Tour dabei sein. 

Ich wünsche allen, die ich nicht mehr sehe, ebenfalls ein schönes Wochenende.   

Volker


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2003)

@ Alle @

Bin heute auch in Mainflingen dabei...Freue mich auf alle aus dem Thread...und natürlich auch auf die anderen vom Biketreff, die ich schon kennengelernt habe.

Morgen ist dann auch bei mir Familien-Geburtstags- und Regenarationstag.

@ Ippie @ Schön das Du bei der Barbarossatour dabei bist....Da sind wir schon Vier !!!

@ Barracuda @ Bist Du auch wieder dabei ?

@ Alle  @ Die Strecke bietet genügend Platz für weitere Biker  

Miss Marple und Lupo sind glaube ich schon im Urlaub 


 Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (20. Dezember 2003)

Gudde,

werde heute leider nicht mitfahren, da ich mich kurzfristig mit meiner Frau und zwei Freunden entschlossen habe, einen weihnachtlichen Bummel durch Frankfurt mit anschliessendem Besuch des Weihnachtsmarkts einzuschieben. Wir würden sonst vor Weihnachten nicht mehr dazu kommen. Habe es meinem Weibe aber versprochen gehabt, dass wir dieses Jahr den Weihnachtsmarkt besuchen .

@an Alle:
Wie sieht es eigentlich am Montag oder Dienstag zwischen den Jahren aus? Habt Ihr da was geplant, seid Ihr denn überhaupt da. Wenn Ihr Lust und Zeit habt, meldet Euch doch hier kurz. An den Tagen werde ich mich definitiv dem Radfahren widmen (ob im hellen oder dunklen), also meldet Euch.

Falls wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen, wünsche ich allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch. Eßt auch schön viel Keckse, damit Ihr mich im neuen Jahr nicht so gnadenlos abhängt  .

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen viel Spass
Maixle


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

wie Ihr an der Uhrzeit seht bin ich nicht in Mainflingen dabei, sondern Zuhause.

Sonntag? 
wenn was in meiner nähe wäre und nicht zuspät, am bessten über Mittag könnte ich vileicht meine bessere Hälfte dazu bekommen mich mal gehen zulassen )

Montag!!!! 
Glühwein war gut und die Tour auch, wenn der Himmel es gut mit uns meint bin ich auf alle fälle dabei.

Was zwischen den Jahren an geht habe ich die große Ehre zu arbeiten. Damit unsere Konstruktion nächstes Jahr ein noch schöneres OS von MS hat )
Wenn Tour, dann nur am WE oder Abends :-(

Frohe Weihnachten an alle die ich nicht mehr sehe.

Adios

Barracuda


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2003)

@ Barracuda @ Schön das Du wieder dabei bist !! Übrigens habe ich heute Ippie in Mainflingen getroffen, der auch kommen wollte, so daß wir voraussichtlich schon 5 Leute sind.

Es sei denn Ippie hat sich heute in Mainflingen so geplättet, daß er noch den Montag für ne Pause braucht.....Ich für meine Person habe nach ner Stunde das Handtuch geworfen. Es wäre nicht mehr viel gegangen....  Wir waren nur zwei Gruppen und in der Fun-Fun-Gruppe wollte ich diesmal nicht mitfahren.

Dann haben die in der besseren Truppe ein Tempo draufgelegt, daß zumindest für mich eindeutig zu schnell war....Mir ist der Gaber in Fäden wie beim Langläufer Björndal aus der Fres.. gelaufen. Auch das nachträgliche Teilen der Gruppe hat mir nicht mehr geholfen, da zu spät. So recht konnte ich mich nicht mehr erholen und habe mich vor jeder Steigung dann gefragt:  Schon wieder gehts hoch !! Soll ich mir das wirklich antun ?? Nöö....habe ich dann nicht !!   Bin zurück und habe meine 2 Stunden noch am Main fertig gefahren.

Bissi frustisch bin ich schon. Aber was will ich eigentlich von mir erwarten.....fahre ich doch Hahnenkamm und Co erst seit September....Wird ja ständig besser und ich darf nicht so viel erwarten.

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet Verständnis, daß ich mich bei Euch mal ausheulen mußte.  Aufmunternde Worte werden erwartet !! (Ich bitte von ironischen Bemerkungen, und schadenfreudigen Geläster abzusehen   )

@ Ippie @ Wie war Dein Tag noch verlaufen ?? Würde mich interessieren wie lange Ihr/Du noch gefahren seid und wie Du Dich fühlst...berichte mal.   

@ Alle @ Wäre schön Euch mal an einer unserer Barbarossatouren zu sehen. Frustifrank hat sich am Montag vorgenommen ALLES ZU GEBEN

In diesem Sinne Frank


----------



## Ippie (20. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Google,

@[email protected] Ich bin die Tour noch fertig gefahren. Das Problem war das Anfangstempo. Das war viel zu hoch. Die ersten zwei Steigungen hatte ich mich so ausgepowert ( min. 175 er Puls), so dass ich mich den Rest mehr oder weniger quälen musste. Jede Steigung tat weh. Besonders wenn man in der Fun Gruppe vorne weg fährt und heute mehr hinterher. 
Aber selbst die regelmäßig in dieser Gruppe mitfahren sagten, dass das Tempo viel zu hoch war.
Aber trotzdem habe ich mich durchgebissen, auch wenn die Oberschenkel jetzt ganz gut brennen. Aber ein Bad wird hoffentlich Wunder vollbringen. Aber tröste Dich, ich habe auch zwischendurch gedacht, was machst du hier eigentlich und ob ich die Tour abbrechen soll. Die Kollregen sind halt noch ein bißchen besser trainiert wie wir. 

Montag steht noch und wir sehen uns dort. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (20. Dezember 2003)

g´nabend!



> Miss Marple und Lupo sind glaube ich schon im Urlaub



Nee, noch net aber bald 
War halt abends oft für die Innung unterwegs und die Familie hat adventsmässig auch ihre Klauen nach uns ausgestreckt.

Mit der Glühweintour wird´s auch nix  Montags gehn wir immer in´s:
http://www.gammarho-server.net/cms/...&cid=1&collapsed=1&project_name=obertshausen#
(ojeh, hoffentlich klappt des)
bissi schwimmen bzw. Aquaaerobic.



> Das Problem war das Anfangstempo. Das war viel zu hoch.


das ist mit ein Punkt, warum ich da nicht scharf drauf bin mitzufahrn. Ich kenne den Bereich, in dem ich mich bewegen muss und wenn das nicht geht mach ich mich nur kaputt und hab nix davon. Also keine Panik, Google. Ich glaube, du hast das richtig gemacht.

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Jungs na haben die aus der Sportiven Gruppe euch fertig gemacht  

Naja da sind aber auch ein paar ganz schöne Heizer dabei 

Leider fällt bei mir das biken erst mal aus bin nämlich grad am schrauben aber wartet nur wenn ich fertig bin    
da bin ich bestimmt nochmal doppelt so schnell wie sonst   

Aber ich hab über und nach den Feiertagen mehr zeit und denke das der Umbau bis dahin auch fertig ist, dann bin ich häufiger aufm Rad zu finden.

Intensiver vorbereiten für die neue Session um bei ein paar Marathons auch vorne mit dabei sein zu können  

Ich wünsch euch frohe Feiertage denn vorher sehen wir uns bestimmt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ippie _
> * Die Kollregen sind halt noch ein bißchen besser trainiert wie wir. *



Genau, die Betonung liegt auf "N O C H" Ich hasse es hinten dran zu sein !!!    

Mein Ziel ist es,  dort das Mittelfeld zu erreichen.

Ist doch gelacht mit meinem 65 er Baujahr ......Harr, Harr, HAAARRRR    

@ Lupo und Miss Marple @ Falls wir uns nicht mehr hören und sehen: Ich wünsch Euch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch...Und das wir uns gesund wieder sehen 

@ tboy @ Dir auch frohe Feiertage. Schauen wir mal im Neuen Jahr Dein neues Bike an...Kannst ja auch mal ein Bildchen posten.

Grüzi Google


----------



## maixle (21. Dezember 2003)

Gudde,

@tboy:
Welche Rahmenfarbe ist es denn nun geworden? Wie Google schon sagte, sobald Du es fertig hast, bitte ein Bild posten (sabber! gier!! hechel!!).

Also, noch viel Spass beim Zusammenschrauben Deines ganz persönlichen Weihnachtsgeschenks . 

Sollten wir uns nicht mehr sehen, auch Dir noch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.

@An alle:
Nochmals frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (21. Dezember 2003)

Wenns fertig ist post ich mal ein Bild hier im thread unterdessen könnt Ihr ja mal in meine Gallerie schauen da sind Bilder vom Aufbau


----------



## bikerfuzzy (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
wollt mich auch mal wieder melden und die morgigen Glühweintourer ähm Barbarossatourer fragen ob wir das ganze auch bei Schnee stattfinden lassen sollen.

Ist ja wohl angesagt worden, ich glaub zwar noch nicht dran, aber mal sehen. 

Sagt einfach mal morgen nachmittag hier bescheid wie eure Laune ist. Ich bin dabei, wenn es nicht regnet oder totales Schneetreiben ist!

@Goggle: Immer gemach!!  Letzte Woche beim Nightbiking warst Du ganz schön gut drauf  . Das wird schon !!
@Alle Stammtischler: Ich wünsche allen vom Stammtisch und auch den anderen aus diesem Thread sehr schöne Weihnachten!! Viele  und nicht so viel und  sonst passiert das bei der nächsten Tour! :kotz:

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Kwi-Schan (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
Schnee wäre ja mal ein echter Fortschritt - so kurz vor Weihnachten  - wenn's dabei noch kalt wird und der elende Wind aufhört, wär's noch besser... Heute war's schueßluch draußen zu fahren - ich war mit Mat2u unterwegs und wir haben uns durch den Schlamm gegen den Wind vorwärtskämpfen müssen.... Ab und an haben wir uns echt gefragt, was wir da machen und vor allem WARUM und wieso die Schinderei eigentlich trotzdem noch Spaß macht 
Aber ich freue mich auf morgen, die Mirage ist hoffentlich aufgeladen, so dass es losgehen kann!

@tboy - Habe eben Deine Gallerie angeschaut - WOW! 

@all - wen ich nicht mehr sehe: Schöne Weihnachten, viele Geschenke usw.  Vielleicht ergibt sich eine Möglichkeit, zwischen den Jahren zu biken... Am WE bin ich unterwegs, aber am 29. oder 30. hätte ich Zeit 

Also bis dann,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2003)

Also ich bin heute bei fast jedem Wetter bei der Barbarossatour dabei. Ein bißchen Nieselregen kann ruhig dabei sein und falls es Schnee gibt (Im Leebe ned !) schmeckt der Glühwein noch besser..... 

@ Kwi-Schan @ Evtl. geht wegen dem 29. und 30.  noch ne Barbarossatour. Vielleicht auch noch was anderes ....Wir können das ja heuteabend mal abklären.

@ Alle @ Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit am 24.12. noch eine "gemütliche" Tour zu drehen ?? Ort und Strecke sind mir egal. Habe einfach Lust mich vor dem großen Fressen noch ein bißchen zu bewegen und dabei en bißchen Babbeln vielleicht....1, 5 - 2 Stunden würden mir schon reichen. Wegen der Startzeit wäre mir so um 12:00 Uhr recht.


@ Alle @ Auch wenn ich mich bestimmt vor den Feiertagen hier nochmals melde, wünsche ich allen die ich nicht mehr vorher sehe oder höre frohe Weihnachten 

Grüzi Google


----------



## Ippie (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also heute abend bin ich wie versprochen dabei. Bis jetzt ist das Wetter ja gut. Strahlend blauer Himmel und es wird immer kälter. 

@google und [email protected] mit dem 24. Dez.konnte ich meine Familie nicht überzeugen. Wie sieht es denn am 26.12. aus? Ich fahre am 27.12 bis 03.01 ins Obere Isartal (ohne Bike) und würde gerne vorher noch ein kleine Runde drehen.  Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust.

Alle die ich nicht mehr sehe wünsche ich ein schönes, entspanntes Weihnachtsfest. 

Bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2003)

Wißt Ihr eigentlich warum ich so oft poste ?? Ich fahre nicht gerne alleine. Und außerdem sind die Leute hier im Thread, also Ihr , ne tolle Truppe !!  Das nur mal nebenbei.

Und was ich jetzt schon wieder alles will !! Ich hoffe ich überstrapaziere niemanden.....

Die heutige Barbarossatour ist leider wegen des Wetters ausgefallen, Ippie und Kwi-Schan hätten es beispielsweise schon wegen dem Verkehrschaos nicht zum Treffpunkt geschafft. Einerseits schade, wären wir doch 5 Biker gewesen, andererseits mittlerweile ganz angenehm, habe ich doch mit meiner Frau den bereits vorbereiteten Glühwein runter gekippt. Lecker !! 

Bikkerfuzzy und ich haben bereits telefoniert und zwei neue Termine abgesprochen. Und wenn Ihr dabei sein könnt.....Um so besser !! @ Ippie @ Am 26.12 gehts bei mir leider nicht.

 Die letzte Barbarossatour findet nun statt am Dienstag nächste Woche, den 30.12.03 bereits um 17:00 Uhr. Wer also noch mal in den Genuß des zeitlich begrenzten Angebotes, dem Glühwein kommen möchte, sollte die letzte Gelegenheit nutzen und sich ins LMB eintragen.

 Weiterhin fahren wir am 24.12.03 11:00 Uhr eine Tour von circa 2,5 Stunden. Es geht an der Barbarossaquelle vorbei, nach Michelbach oder sonstwohin. Unser Guide Matthias wirds schon richten. Treffpunkt voraussichtlich wie bei der Barbarossatour.

 Und wie siehts jetzt am Wochenende, Samstag oder Sonntag aus ? Wenn jemand einen Alternativvorschlag zum Bikertreff hat, Startzeit spätestens 13:00 Uhr, bin ich dabei. Ansonsten seht Ihr mich in Mainflingen.

So, dann laßt mal hören

Ich haben fertig !!

Grüzi Google


----------



## Kwi-Schan (22. Dezember 2003)

@Google
Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Glühwein auch alleine geschmeckt hat  - tut mir echt leid, dass ich es nicht zur Barbarossatour geschafft habe, aber alleine vom Büro nach Hause habe ich anderthalb Stunden gebraucht und wäre einfach nicht mehr rechtzeitig nach Klein-Auheim gekommen.

Aber bei Schnee und mir meiner neuen Mirage wollte ich dann doch noch mal los - also haben wir die "Jungfernfahrt" mit dem neuen Bike meiner Frau vorgeholt, denn eigentlich sollte das Bike ja übermorgen unter den Baum 

Den 30. habe ich mir vorgemerkt - ich hoffe, dass nicht wieder so ein Sch***wetter ist...

@all
Googles Lob kann ich nur weitergeben - ihr seid alle 'ne tolle Truppe 

In diesem Sinne: Schöne Weihnachten,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Dezember 2003)

@ Kwi-Schan Cool durch den Schnee das war bestimmt lustig  

Also Jungs ich hoffe das der rest vom rad der noch fehlt bald kommt damit ich auch wieder mit kann, wenns da ist bin ich auf alle fälle entweder am WE in Mainflingen dabei oder wir veranstalten selbst etwas.

Gerne würde ich euch auch mal zu mir in nach hause einladen, natürlich ist damit mein Heim Revier gemeint. Leider gibt es dort nicht so viele Trails aber auch ein paar ganz nette Strecken zu fahren. Wäre also auch ein vorschlag von mir ich denke es würde ein wenig der Babarossa Tour ähneln viele breite Forstwege aber ne schöne Landschaft  

Mein Rad muß ja auch erst mal eingefahren werden bevor ichs auf wirklich hart Ausritte mit nehm    Angst hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Dezember 2003)

Allen eine Frohe Weihnachten


Wenn Ihr dann alle genug gefuttert  und getrunken habt, könnte man doch am Samstag zusammen eine Tour machen!!

So zwischen 12:00 / 13:00 Starten, würde mal Kahl vorschlagen Wasserturm, liegt direkt an der B8 und hat einen Parkplatz bei.

Von da aus über den D weg nach Wasserlos hinter dem Krankenhaus in den Berg, weiter auf dem D, dann zum Ringwall hoch und wieder runter  zurück auf D dann weiter über den Kamm nach Michelbach über den X11 und dort schön den Weinberg hoch!

Und dann kann man ja mal auf die Uhr schauen ob weiter oder zurück 

Wie wäre den da das Interesse????

Lasst es euch gut gehen bis dahin, aber nicht zugut ihr wisst der nächste Berg kommt.

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Barracuda also gegen die Tour wäre nichts ein zu wenden ich wär so gerne dabei aber ich vermute meine Kurbeln werden am Samstag nicht mehr bei kommen und ohne die fährt sichs so schlecht wenn sie doch noch kommen dann bin ich dabei. Müsste bis dahin auch alles eingestellt haben, immer vorausgesetzt Sie sind da


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2003)

@ Barracuda @ Gegen die Tour hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Am Wasserturm (ist doch der direkt in Kahl ?) würde ich mich dann einfinden wenns nicht später als 13:00 Uhr wird....Wie sieht's mit der goldenen Mitte 12:30 aus ?

@ tboy  @ Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß Dein Rad bis dahin fertig wird. Übrigens fahre ich gerne mal mit in Deinem Heimrevier. Du solltest aber vorher auch mal das Barbarossaangebot in Anspruch nehmen...Ich glaube Du unterschätzt das Tourenprofil und seine Umgebung. Die Barbarossaquelle ist nur "eine Radlänge" vom Hahnenkamm entfernt. 

@ Kwi-Schan @ Zu Deinem Bild: Echt hübsch !!  ........Das Bike ....Ich weiß...der Spruch ist alt aber gut !! Wir sehen uns am Dienstag zur Barbarossatour !! @ Alle @ Fährt eigentlich noch jemand bei der B.-Tour mit ??  

@ bikkerfuzzy @ Wie sieht's mit Samstag aus ? Fährst Du mit ?


Hier noch ein kleines Bildchen von unserer Tour am 24.12.03 bei schönstem Wetter. Wir waren ab Klein-Auheim startend über Michelbach zum Hahnenkamm und zurück 2,5 bzw. 3 Stunden unterwegs.....

Fernblick auf'm Michelbacher Berg:


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Dezember 2003)

@ google ich würde ja gerne mal mit aber leider hab ich auch noch keine Lampe und wenn ich arbeiten bin ist das einfach von der zeit her zu knapp. Jetzt hab ich Urlaub und würd am 30ten gerne mal mit aber ich weiß noch net ob das Teil bei kommt und ich ne Lampe bis dahin auftreiben kann. Vielleich klappts ja


----------



## bikerfuzzy (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

na alle Weihnachten gut überstanden und jetzt mit überfülltem Magen stöhnend auf der couch liegend??  

@Google: Am Samstag habe ich Nachweihnachstshoppen verordnet bekommen von meiner Frau  

Ich werde vielleicht noch später ne kleine Runde drehen, vielleicht treffe ich euch ja am D-Weg auf eurer Rückfahrt! 

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2003)

@ bikerfuzzy @ Schade.

Übrigens haben mir am Dienstag die Oberschenkel ganz schön gebrannt als ich zuhause war !!! Mußte die Haxen erst mal hochlegen und heiß baden... 

Grüzi Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

ich habe die Tour im LMB eingetragen. Start ist die goldene Mitte 12:30 Uhr.

Der Wasserturm ist mitten in Kahl!

@[email protected] bau doch erst mal deine alten Kurbeln an dein Rad + das alte Trettlager, wahrscheinlich 

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Dezember 2003)

@ Barracuda würd ich ja machen wenns gehen würde altes Lager 73 Neues Lager muß 68 sein wenn ich schon xtr Kubeln hätte wärs kein Problem da man dort einfach unterlegscheiben drauf setzt somit passen für alle Gehäusebreiten aber das alte 73er Patronenlager passt nicht in den neuen Rahmen  

Somit muß ich warten bis die Kurbeln da sind vorher läuft nichts, hätt ich gewusst das die so ne lange Lieferzeit haben hätt ich das alte erst noch mal zusammen gebaut gelassen


----------



## Sakir (26. Dezember 2003)

Halli Hallo,

ich wollte mich hier auch nur mal melden......
da ich mir nun auch Thermoklamotten bestellt habe, werde ich  auch bei der Barbarossa Tour teilnehmen (solbald sie da sind)..... imo habe ich leider nur leichte Kleidung ! ! !
also dann hoffe ichmal, das die Gore klamotten schnell kommen )

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich kurz verabschieden bis nächstes Jahr. Eine Woche Urlaub muss auch mal sein. 
Ich wünsche Euch heute viel Spaß in Kahl und allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2004. 

Tschau

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (27. Dezember 2003)

@ all Hallo war heute bei mat2u haben mein Rad fertig gebastelt und haben morgen ne spontane Einweihungstour vor, wer also mit will ich hab den Termin im LMB eingetragen.

Treffpunkt ist bei mir und wir wollen auf den Glauberg und die Umgebung unsicher machen starten soll das ganze um 13 Uhr bei gutem Wetter bei Regen starten wir nicht also Leutz.

@ Barracuda und Google sorry das es heute bei mir nichts geworden ist aber das war dann einfach zu knapp. Hoffe das man sich noch von dem neuen Jahr sieht 

P.S. Bilder vom fertigen Rad sind in meiner Gallery zu sehen


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2003)

@ Alle @ Na, wie habt Ihr denn die Feiertage verlebt ?? Und Sylvester/Neujahr steht auch noch vor der Tür.  

Ich zu meiner Person kann nur sagen, daß ich es mir habe gut gehen lassen. Leider hat es mit dem Biken wegen des Wetters nicht so geklappt wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Wäre gerne mit Barracuda, Tboy, Matou oder den anderen gefahren !! Die Tour am 24.12 mit bikerfuzzy war die Einzige und das war eindeutig zu wenig um die Kalorien einigermaßen abbauen zu können, die ich die letzten Tage zu mir genommen habe.  Ich spüre förmlich die hinzu gewonnenen Fettpolster !! Das ist wirklich so !!! Im Neuen Jahr wird wieder abgenommen !! Aber vielleicht hat die kleine Zwangspause auch seine guten Seiten und der Körper hat ein bißchen auftanken können..... 

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, daß die Barbarossatour am Dienstag nicht wieder ins Wasser fällt...Einige von uns sehen sich ja da. Neben denen, die sich bereits ins LMB eingetragen haben, sind glaube ich Barracuda ziemlich sicher, und evtl. noch Tboy mit von der Partie. Noch jemand ??  

Für weitere Touren bin ich wie immer zu haben !!

 @ Tboy @ Neues Bike, Neues Logo im IBC ?

Grüzi Google


----------



## tboy0709 (28. Dezember 2003)

War schon lang nach der suche für ein neues Avatar is nur ein zufall das ich das jetzt rein gemacht hab.

Laut Wetterbericht auf RTL soll das Wetter morgen nicht ganz so schlecht werden wie heute ich hätte also tierische lust zu fahren, leider bin ich nicht mobil so das ich auf mein Hausrevier zurück greifen muß.

Meine Bessere Hälfte muß noch arbeiten und mein Auto ist bei meinen Eltern weil Ihrs gerade in der Werkstatt ist.

Wenn also jemand Lust hat zu fahren und natürlich zeit könnte man sich gerne Treffen bei mir oder vielleicht kann mich ja jemand irgendwo mit hin nehmen zu radln


----------



## tboy0709 (28. Dezember 2003)

Ich hätte hier noch nen Vorschlag für ne Tour bei ein wenig besserem Wetter und regerer Teilnahme.

Achtung link kommt  

http://www.spessart-biker.de/tour7/script.htm

Schauts euch mal an, dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr aber vielleicht gleich in der ersten Januarwoche


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2003)

@ tboy @ Ich sitz hier auch schon auf heißen Kohlen und will unbedingt wieder fahren. Allerdings gehts morgen leider nicht. Der Montag ist voll verplant: Einkaufen, Sachen zurückgeben, Sauna mit meiner Frau....den Kleinen haben wir extra weg gegeben.  

Sorry, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bei der Barbarossatour....Evtl. auch bei Deiner vorgeschlagenen Spessarttour.

Grüzi Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (29. Dezember 2003)

@google und tboy
Den Vorschlag mit dem Eselsweg finde ich gut - vielleicht am kommenden Wochenende?
Ansonsten sehe ich ja einige morgen bei der Barbarossatour  Habe die Feiertage gut überstanden und versuche auch irgendwie meinen Bewegungsdrang zu bändigen  Gut ist: Nach unserer ersten Biketour wartet auch meine Frau schon wieder drauf, den Nachwuchs bei den Schwiegereltern zu parken, um eine Runde zu drehen  Ob da jemand mit dem Bike-Virus infiziert wurde? 
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habe gegen eine Eselstour kommendes Wochenende nichts einzuwenden ! Wieso eigentlich Esel ?? Weil wir blöd sind uns so abzuschinden ??   

Bei mir sind noch frei der Freitag bis einschließlich Sonntag !! Bitte so früh wie möglich !!! Ihr müßtest doch auch froh sein, dann noch etwas mit der Familie oder der besseren Hälfte anstellen zu können  

Wenn's Freitag ging - Ihr habt doch bestimmt frei ? - umso besser...Dann lässt sich noch ne Sonntagstour einfädeln, z.B die Echterpfahltour  Was haltet Ihr davon ? Macht Ihr nur was aus. Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei ( Wenn es nicht regnet  ) !!

Übrigens habe ich bis dato fast 4 KG zugenommen...in circa 3 Wochen  

Tschö


----------



## tboy0709 (29. Dezember 2003)

@ Google 

Klugscheisermodusan

Eselsweg heißt der dehalb, weil früher über diesen Weg mit ESELN Salz von den Salzlaaken (schreibt man das so ) aus Bad Nauheim durch den Spessart transportiert wurde. Der Eselsweg ist übrigens ca 111 km lang und ist großteils ein einziger Singletrail   

Klugscheisermodusaus

Der lohnt sich bestimmt auch mal ganz ab zu fahren zumal der sehr gut beschildert sein soll mit einem großen E.

Aber ich hätte nichts einzuwenden gegen Freitag und Sonntag, Sonntag vielleicht dann aber nicht ganz so weit weg. Eher unsere Haus und Heim Runde zum Hahnekamm. Übrigens liegt auf dem Feldberg Schnee zu bestaunen mit der Webcam das ist bestimmt auch ganz lustig


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2003)

Ei da hätten wir ja schon mal Zwei für Freitag und Sonntag.... 

Mal abwarten was die anderen so sagen...... Hauptsache fahrn  

@ tboy @ Das der 111 Km lang ist wußte ich noch nicht  

Grüße Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Dezember 2003)

Nabend,

also, der Eselsweg war bei meiner Tour dieses Jahr leider nicht 111km lang sondern knapp 120km, was bestimmt nicht an den kleinen Verfahrer lag! War dann ganz schön fertig danach.

Was die Beschilderung an geht ist es sehr gut, bis auf das kleine Stück wo wir uns verfranst haben.

War aber eine geile ein Tagestour, auch wenn das Wetter an dem Tag nicht dem Jahrhundert Sommer entsprach. War mit Abstand der beschiessensden Sommertag, hat nur geniesselt!

Werden nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder fahren, vieleicht im 
Frühjahr auf zwei Tage und dann mal wieder an einem.

Was mir noch fehlt ist die Birkenhainer komplett!!

Dr. Degen habe ich dieses Jahr auch gemacht, einmal und gleich wieder zurück 

Genug geprallt, wir sehen uns morgen.

@[email protected] kann sein das ich es zum Startpunkt nicht schaffe, würde euch dann an der B8 treffen. Haben morgen um 16:00 Uhr noch ein Meeting :kotz:
Ruf dich dann aber an!

CU

Barracuda


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Dezember 2003)

Hier noch mal eon link zum Eselsweg 
http://www.fernwege.de/d/esel/d_esel.php

@ Barracuda wir haben beide recht. Die reine länge des Wegs beträgt 111km wenn man jedoch die Sehenswürdigkeiten besucht, die so zischen 1-3km vom Eselsweg entfernt liegen kommt man auf 128 km. demnach stimmen also beide angaben.


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tboy0709 _
> * die Sehenswürdigkeiten besucht *



Hatten Wir keine Zeit für, reine Wegstrecke!! Hab aber auch kein GPS benutzt!!

Ciao


----------



## Kwi-Schan (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nach unserer obergenialen Barbarossatour erst Mal eine halbe Stunde gebraucht, um meine Füsse wieder aufzutauen 
Aber es hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt und ich hoffe, dass ich auch bei weiteren Abendtouren wieder mit dabei sein kann 

In jedem Fall: Dank an Frank für die Verköstigung im Ziel 

Die Bilder, die ich gemacht, habe, sind in meiner Gallery zu betrachten.

Viele Grüße, guten Rutsch
Christian


----------



## Google (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kwi-Schan _
> *Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe nach unserer obergenialen Barbarossatour erst Mal eine halbe Stunde gebraucht, um meine Füsse wieder aufzutauen
> ...



@ Kwi-Schan @ Freut mich, daß Dir die Barbarossatour auch so gut gefällt. Es ist eben ein besonderer Kick in der Gruppe bei Dunkelheit durch den Wald zu heizen.....Im Sommer werde ich das vermissen. 

Ich hab noch Glühwein für die nächste Tour....... Das wars dann aber

@ Alle, tboy @ Hab mal heute nachgehakt wegen der evtl. geplanten Touren Freitag und Sonntag. Den meisten passt es Sonntags, ich wäre auf alle Fälle für beide Tage zu haben. @[email protected] Also wenn Du Lust hast, könnten wir, auch wenn wir wahrscheinlich nur zu Zweit sind, eine Freitagstour machen. Was hälst Du von Startzeit 11:00 Uhr ? Was ist mit mat2u ? Tour ist mir egal...Sonntags sind wir sicher mehr als Zwei. Vielleicht auch schon 11:00 Uhr ?  

Schlag doch für die beiden Tage einfach mal was im Forum vor oder setz konkret was ins LMB.....Ich halt mich da mangels Tourerfahrung  zurück.

@ Euch @ allen einen guten Rutsch...Wir sehen und hören uns in 2004


----------



## tboy0709 (31. Dezember 2003)

Nun ja ich denke die Touren mit Freitag und Sonntag fallen bei mir wohl flach, lieg seit gestern mit ner Nebenhöhlenvereiterung im Bett.   :kotz: 

Super und das an Silvester ich brauch gar kein Feuerwerk, mein Kopf platzt so schon hab ich das gefühl  

Wünsch euch allen ne guten Rutsch und das wir uns bald wieder zu nächsten Tour sehen GESUND.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Dezember 2003)

@ tboy @ Das ist natürlich nicht gerade der beste Jahresabschluß/anfang....Es kann jetzt aber nur besser werden   Wir sehen uns gesund im nächsten Jahr..... 


@ Alle @ Jetzt wird es eng mit der Zeitplanung übers Forum...Ggfls. rufe ich einige von Euch am 01.01.04 an um abzustecken was mit der Sonntagstour ist. Ich werde mich mal telefonisch an die gestrigen Barbarossatourteilnehmer wenden und kurzfristig hierzu frühstens Freitags  im Thread das Ergebnis vermelden. Natürlich kann man mich auch unter 0179/ 915 2 935 anrufen.

 Eine @ Freitagstour @ werde ich ab 11:00 Uhr nun selbst starten. Ich werde die Barbarossatour mal tagsüber fahren, evtl. mit Abstecher zum Hahnenkamm. Wer mit will oder einen anderen Vorschlag hat, einfach anrufen...Bin für alles offen.

So, werde mich jetzt mal langsam auf den Jahreswechsel vorbereiten.

Grüzi Google


----------



## bikerfuzzy (1. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Allen zusammen natürlich ein gutes und (bike)erfolgreiches neues Jahr! 

@[email protected] Mit Sonntag muss ich noch bis morgen abend abwarten, da meine krachende Hinterradnabe (Freilauf) nach Ersatz schreit. Werde morgen nach der Arbeit nochmal auf die Suche gehen ob ich Ersatz bekomme!

Hat vielleicht einer von euch nen Deore Freilaufeinsatz oder ne Deore Disc Hinterradnabe zuhasue rumliegen?  

Ich melde mich am Samstag im Forum um zu sehen was geplant ist!

Gruß,

bikerfuzzy


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Januar 2004)

Prost Neujahr 

Nach einem Telefonat mit Googel, mach ich mal einen konkreten Tour Vorschlag für Sonntag. Der Start ist um 11:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt ist der Wasserturm in Kahl, wir werden die ins wassergefallene Tour von letzt nach holen!

Weiteres steht im LMB.

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Kwi-Schan (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ein gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch! Hoffentlich habt Ihr es gut angefangen 
Also, erst Mal herzlichen Dank an Google für Deinen Anruf wegen der Sonntags-Tour. Leider  hat sich meine Wochenendplaung deutlich geändert: Ich werde Samstag zu Mat2u fahren, um ein wenig an meinem Bike zu schrauben und mir dazu sein Werkzeug bzw. Knowhow "leihen". Anschließend werden wir dann in der Gegend von Hammersbach (Vor-Vogelsberg) eine kleine Tour machen (vielleicht ist das für tboy (wieder gesund?) oder auch für Kawamoster eine Alternative?).
Sonntag haben sich Freunde als Besuch angemeldet - man möchte dann doch auch den Nachwuchs mit seinen 5 Monaten mal sehen  - ich werde am Sonntag also nicht biken gehen können 
Also bis demnächst, viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute mir gehts so weit wieder ganz gut muß aber dennoch mindestens bis Montag warten bis ich wieder fahren kann. Bis dahin muß ich noch Penecilin nehmen.

Also wünsch ich euch viel spaß heute und morgen beim fahren und das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## spitfire75 (3. Januar 2004)

hallo, leute!!!

hab mir gestern ein neues bike bestellt, specialized rockhopper...

kann ich nächsten samstag holen, dann brauch ich noch ok vom arzt, und dann kanns losgehn 

hatte mal ne unterarmfraktur, und hatte da bis oktober ne metallplatte und 6 schrauben drin, und jetz tut es wieder weh, und mein handgelenk auch, aber die docs sind ja zum grössten teil noch im urlaub....

ich sag euch auf jeden fall bescheid, wenn ich startklar bin!!!


----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
zum Biken sind Mat2u und ich am Samstag leider nicht mehr gekommen (wenn man sich schon grippig fühlt, ist halt auch mal Schonung angesagt!), aber immerhin gebastelt haben wir - das Ergebnis steht in meiner Gallery.
Viele Grüße und viel Spaß morgen,
Christian


----------



## bikerfuzzy (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

schaue gerade aus dem Fenster und .... es schneit!!
Findet die Wasserturm Tour heute statt oder ....

Wer ist denn wetterfest von Euch?

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy!


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2004)

Hei,

in zwanzig Minuten wollte ich nach Kahl biken......Oder ? Wenns nicht mehr zu fahren geht,  brechen wir halt ab.

Bis dann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfuzzy (4. Januar 2004)

OK!! Dann mal los!


----------



## Ippie (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal ein gutes Neues Jahr an alle. 

Ich bin gestern Abend nach einer Horror-Autofahrt wieder zuhause angekommen.:kotz:  Wird Zeit sich einen Privatjet anzuschaffen.  Das Auto fahren in Deutschland macht keinen Spaß mehr. So genug rumgeheult.

Im Oberen Isartal war es sehr schön. Es lag viel Schnee und die ganze Familie konnte sich gut erholen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich im Frühjahr/Sommer mal ein verlängertes Wochende dort verbringen um die Gegend mit dem Bike zu erkunden. Hier mal eine Touren-Auswahl, die in Mittenwald angeboten werden. http://www.mittenwald.de/kur/radtouren.html#bergradl

Natürlich packe ich es nicht zum Wasserturm in Kahl. Es ist jetzt kurz vor 11:00 Uhr und habe noch nicht mal gefrühstückt. Ich werde heute Mittag eine eigene Ausfahrt Richtung Hahnenkamm starten. Nach einer Woche Ski geht es endlich wieder auf's Rad.  

Also bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Januar 2004)

Wenn Ihr von der Schneetour zurück seit könnt Ihr ja mal schreiben wies war.

Mir gehts soweit wieder ganz gut ab morgen darf ich auch wieder fahren. Ich hoffe es hat noch jemand Urlaub von euch mit dem ich mal ne Runde drehen kann.

@Kwi-Schan da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie die Gabel is.

@Ma2tu wars Du eigentlich schon bei dem in Gedern ich wollte morgen mal da hin fahren hier übrigens die Adresse http://www.hwg-radsport.de ,wenn Du zeit hast könnten wir ja zusammen hin fahren.


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Januar 2004)

@Kwi-Schan jetzt bist Du ja ganz gut gerüstet für unseren gemeinsamen Marathon Sommer die ersten Rennen sind schon gemeldet    

Ne kleiner Scherz aber mal an alle wer lust hat ein paar Marathons zu fahren mit Partner ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei. 
Der erste ist im April wo ich mitmachen werde in Schotten, wer also lust hat melde sich bei mir ich werde dann immer melden für die Rennen.


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuchs heute kurz zu machen weil ich eigentlich nicht viel Zeit habe. Schaun wir mal:

Der Snowride hat absolut Spaß gemacht. Super Schneelandschaft. Allerdings ich bergauf mehr Probleme als unter normalen Bedingungen, war ein bißchen rutschig für mich. Bikerfuzzy und Barracuda sind da besser zurecht gekommen. Muß wohl noch üben...Wäre schön wenn man so was  noch diese Wintersaison wiederholen könnte. Ein paar Bilder von der Tour werde ich noch nachreichen

@ Barbarossatour @ Die Barbarossatour haben wir diesmal am Dienstag, 18:45 Uhr festgemacht. Hoffen wir mal, daß das Wetter einigermaßen OK sein wird. Alle Interessierten können sich im LMB eintragen. 

Wer außerdem noch Lust hat am Donnerstag ne gemütliche Tour zu machen, ob Main oder nochmal Barbarossa, kann sich ja mal bei mir oder übern Thread melden. Wegen der Uhrzeit bin ich ab 17:15 Uhr flexibel.

@ Lupo, Ippie, Miss Marple @ Schön das Ihr wieder da seid...Wir sehen uns.

Grüzi Google


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo @ all so bin wieder fit und die Mirage is auch endlich da so das ich morgen endlich mal dabei sein kann bei der Babarossa Tour. 
Freu mich schon riesig das wird ja dann meine Premierenfahrt mitm neuen Bike  

Aber wehe es regnet morgen bitte bitte nicht hoff  

Warum findet das ganze diesmal eigentlich so spät statt 

Ich bräuchte auch nochmal ne Wegbeschreibung wie ich da hin komm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. Januar 2004)

@ tboy @ 

ich habe Dir über PM diverse Nummern übersandt. Ruf mich doch an wegen der Wegbeschreibung. Ist einfacher.

Die Tour ist deshalb so spät weil ansonsten die Wildsäue noch nicht da sind, die uns regelmäßig zu neuen Bestleistungen in Punkto Abhaugeschwindigkeit und Herzfrequenz bringen. Wenn wir Glück haben, treffen sie uns schon während des Uphills an...Da wirste automatisch schneller als beim Downhill !!    

Nee, Spaß beiseite: Unser Guide Bikerfuzzy aber auch andere können arbeitsbedingt nicht früher..... 

Sind diesmal ja ne große Gruppe. Bis Morgen

 Google


----------



## maixle (5. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

Ihr mögt es kaum glauben, aber mich gibt es auch noch. Ich wünsche allen nochmals ein frohes neues Jahr .

Leider werde ich Euch morgen wieder nicht begleiten können, obwohl die Zeit eigentlich recht optimal ist. Da mir meine Frau morgen Abend ein Überraschungsmahl zu meinem .... Geburtstag (Alter wird nicht verraten  ) kochen wird, bin ich natürlich am Küchentisch bei Kerzenschein um diese Zeit anzutreffen. 

...Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche...(ihr werdet wahrscheinlich sagen, das sagt der doch immer)...aber noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch allen viel Spass bei der Schweinejagd  .

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. Januar 2004)

und nun isser wieder weg!!!!

Was für Glück das ich gestern mit so tolle Jungs biken war 

War ne super coole Runde, brauchte trotzt Überschuhe 15min zum auftauen der Füsse.

Vieleicht bekommen wir ja nochmal etwas Schnee und wir können mal mit einer größeren Gruppe durch den Powder stauben.

@[email protected] was machen die Bildern, noch im Labor bei der Bildbearbeitung, und sitzt er auf dem Bike???

Wird morgen ja eine riesen Wildschweinjagd im Barbarosawald, Hal la li

Bis morgen

Barracuda


----------



## Lupo (5. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen,
und erstmal ´n gutes Neues 

wie schon bemerkt sind wir seit Sonntag zurück aus dem "Ländle"

Morgen scheint das ja ´ne riesen Veranstaltung zu werden, hat vielleich einer´nen Anhänger für Google, dass er genug Glühwein für alle  mitbringen kann? 

Start ist doch an der Limesbrücke - oder 
Und ist da ´n Parkplatz in der Nähe?

Sagt mir bitte nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2004)

@ Lupo @ Wir stehen genau unterhalb der Limesbrücke. Das ist die Brücke, die Klein-Auheim mit Großauheim verbindet...aber nicht die Eisenbrücke!! Es ist die, welche unmittelbar am Kohlekraftwerk Staudinger steht.

Von Klein-Auheim kommend schon auf der Brücke nach Großauheim, befindet sich auf der linken Seite so ne Art Rampe die nach unten zum Main führt....Es ist eine Schranke davor. Da ist genug Platz zum parken. Wenns noch Fragen gibt einfach anrufen.

@ Lupo @ Hast Du in der Jahreszeit  nicht immer genug Glühwein in Deinem Trinkrucksack ?? Du Geizer kannst ruhig mal was abgeben !!  

 Google


----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2004)

@[email protected] dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag   
aber was ist eigentlich die Überraschung dabei, wenn du gestern schon davon wusstest 

@[email protected] sagt denn, dass ich Glühwein im Camelback hab? Weil´s ja noch keine beheizten Trinkschäuche gibt hab ich meine Leber jetzt auf Jagatee eingestellt, der bleibt auch bei -20°C noch flüssig und bei jedem Schluck vermindert sich das Schmerzempfinden, was auch wichtig ist da mit zunehmendem Verbrauch des Betriebsmittels sich die Sturzhäufigkeit erhöht.

 gelle Kinder: net nachmachen mit dem Alc, Onkel Lupo hat nur nen Joke gemacht, der macht des net wiklich!


----------



## tboy0709 (6. Januar 2004)

Na wir sind ja dieses mal richtig viele ich hoffe nur das es bis heute Abend aufhört zu regnen denn so wies zur zeit grad bei uns pisst biste in 2 min durch geweicht.


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2004)

Oooch in Francoforte tröpfelt es mal mehr mal weniger..... 

Wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen. Es wäre schade wenn die Tour ausgerechnet heute ausfallen würde.  

@ Barracuda @ Mit den Bildern wirds wohl Morgenabend

@ maixle @ Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum 35.ten  Die Überraschung möchte ich aber dann auch wissen....

@ tboy und alle anderen @ Einen Halbmarathon zum Anfang könnte ich mir für mich gut vorstellen. Ich hätte auch mal Lust, dieses Jahr in einer Gruppe einen Marathon zu fahren. Wie sieht es mit den anderen aus ? Vielleicht kann man sich im Vorfeld ja mal ein, zwei Termine rauspicken, daß man sich ein bisserl vorbereiten kann.  

@ Und nochemal alle @ Kleine Umfrage: Was seid Ihr denn im Jahre 2003 so gefahren ? Würde mich mal interessieren. Ich habe seit Ende März (Da habe ich erst angefangen) letzten Jahres bis 31.12. 3300 Km zurückgelegt. Auf ein Jahr umgelegt wären so circa 4400 Km zusammen gekommen. Ich schätze mal und hoffe das ich zukünftig ein 3500 - 4500 Km-Kandidat sein werde. So, jetzt seid Ihr dran:.....

Grüzi Google


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. Januar 2004)

@tboy und google
Also bei mir in Ffm-Bockenheim regnet's gerade auch mal wieder  und meine Motivation ist solala... Ist irgendwie so ein komisch-grauer Tag, dass ich das Gefühl habe, es war nie hell und ich war nie wirklich wach...

@google
Ich bin im letzten Jahr ca. 1000km auf dem Mounty gefahren und ca. 2500km auf dem Trekking-Rad zwischen Büro und Heimat - und das war ein echtes Spitzenjahr!

Bin gespannt, wieviel Ihr sonst so fahrt 
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## bikerfuzzy (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich eröffne mal den Reigen der Weicheifahrer  
Ich muss leider heute abend absagen, allerdings nicht nur wegen des Regens, sondern weil meine zukünftigen Kinder (ja gleich mehrere  ) ein paar zicken machen und meine Frau heute ins Krankenhaus musste. 
Ist aber nicht weiter besorgnisserregend, aber ich werde heute abend auf alle Fälle noch ins Krankenhaus fahren und meine Frau besuchen!! 

Google sollte die Strecke ja mittlerweile gut kennen und ich hoffe das ich nun nicht die harten anderen Biker dazu ermuntere auch abzusagen. 

Also denne, eventuell ja viel Spaß heute abend!

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2004)

@[email protected]
hab grad mal ins Regenradar geschaut: 

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/dt_rad.html

Martina hat schon net mehr so die Motivation aber ich öle schonmal meine Kette, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich denk aber, wir sollten dann nochmal telefonieren.

Ich bin letztes Jahr genau 4768km gefahren, Martina 4489km.

Gegen bissi "Rennluft schnuppern" hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden. Meinst du als Team oder jeder für sich?

@[email protected]
denn mal Gute Besserung für deine bessere Hälfte.


----------



## Ippie (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das wetter will wohl nicht, dass ich an der Barbarrossatour teilnehme. Das letzte mal Schneechaos, heute Regen. Sch.....
:kotz: 
Aber ich habe noch Hoffmung, dass es spätestens um 18:30 Uhr aufhört. 

@[email protected] Ich bin dieses Jahr ca. 1300 km (Mai bis September) auf dem Trekkingrad und ca. 1600 km (seit 04.09.03) auf dem Mountainbike. 2004 möchte ich mindestens genauso viel fahren. Dazu noch ein paar größere Touren.

bis später

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo @ all Also als erstes mal werde ich absagen da es bei mir wie aus Eimern regnet und es bestimmt nicht mehr aufhört in ner Stunde da es schon den ganzen Tag so regnet, also schade.

Naja zu meiner KM Leistung kann ich net viel sagen da ich net glöeich nen Tacho montiert hatte aber ich schätze mal 1500 km seit ich wieder begonne habe diesen Sommer.

Aber ich kann mich noch an meine Aktiven zeiten Erinnern (als ich noch Schüler war). Dort bin ich ca.10-15000 km das Jahr gefahren das is jetzt kein Scherz Profis fahren das Doppelte im Jahr. Verteilt war das ganze zu zwei dritteln Rennrad ein drittel MTB Rennen mit eingeschlossen.

Also sind hier doch einige die Lust haben Marathons zu fahren aber drüber sollten wir uns mal persönlich unterhalten. Ich hab auch schon so einige termine ausgesucht die hier in der nähe sind.


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2004)

@ bikerfuzzy @ Grüße mir Deine Frau und die Kinder. Die sollen mal noch schön artig bleiben....

Und falls die Tour heute statt findet.....Ich werde den Weg schon finden.... 

War gerade mal draußen. Ein bißerl regnet es ja schon noch. Scheint sich eingeregnet zu haben. Aber wie schon Lupo sagte: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und ich hoffe mal das es noch aufhört....Ich mach mich langsam fertig.

Wir werden wohl telefonieren müssen. Meld mich in circa ner halben Stunde nochmal

Google


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2004)

Wer nochmal in den Thread reinschaut:

Kwi-Schan und ich sind um 18:45 Uhr auf alle Fälle am Treffpunkt.

Wir fahren nicht wenn es aus Eimern regnet. Wir entscheiden spontan vor Ort.

Also wer zum Treffpunkt kommen will, steht nicht alleine da.

Tschö


----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2004)

OK ich komm auch

bis denne, Lupo


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo ihr Rainraider,

oder war es euch dann auch zu nass 

Also ich steh dazu das ich ein Weichei bin 
 Denke es ist besser gesund über den Winter zukommen als ein paar km zu schruppen!

Aber, Hut ab vorallen die gefahren sind, Ihr habt den inneren Schweinehund besiegt.

@ Google @ denke ich bin im letzten Jahr so ca. 1800 km gefahren, 1000 km in den letzten 5 Monaten weis ich sicher, neuer Bikecomputer.

@ tboy0709 @ Bin im letzten Jahr den Keiler gefahren, mein erstes Rennen seit mindestens 6 Jahren. Da vor einige CC Rennen und dreimal Kaprun (stolz drauf sein, Jonny T. und H Ball waren meine Gegner, auf die Kniefall)
Ach so, ja. Denke es werden dieses Jahr einige mehr sein. Denke so an die Bike-Challenge CC oder MA, Keiler und Frammersbach (wenn die nicht immer so teuer wären) 
Werde wohl für die BSG Applied Films starten, wenn wir das bis dahin auf die Reihe bekommen. 

Was wollen Wir am WE machen, soll aber weiter so ein sche.... Wetter sein.
Könnte mir aber am Sonntag eine Tour vorstellen. 

Man muß ja langsam mal Anfangen an die Jahreskilometer zu denken

Ciao

Barracuda

ganz schön viel Text von mir


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Barracuda_de _
> *
> Ciao
> 
> ...



Kann ich Dir sagen warum: Warst doch ein bißerl gefrustet weil Du nicht migefahren bist !! 

Lupo, Ippie und Kwi-Schan waren noch mit von der Partie. Ich sag zur Tour nur eines:

 Ist es kalt und nasssss, machts erst rischtisch Spasss  

Bin ja das erste mal bei Regen gefahren...Ausgekühlt war ich jedenfalls nicht. War ja außerdem das erste mal "Guide" bei der B-Tour. Ist ein tolles Gefühl wenn man sich verfährt und alle fahren mit. Fast wie bei den Lemmingen  

@ Barracuda, Alle @ Ich kann dieses Wochenende nur Samstag....



> _Original geschrieben von Lupo _
> *@[email protected]
> 
> Gegen bissi "Rennluft schnuppern" hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden. Meinst du als Team oder jeder für sich?
> ...



Für das erste mal Marathon wäre mir fahren im Team lieber....Aber einen Zweiten alleine, wo auch noch ein paar von uns mitfahren, will ich da nicht ausschließen.

@ alle @ Sind ja doch einige Km geschruppt worden.

Übrigens werde ich heute mit Ippie noch ne Tour für Donnerstag ausmachen, so gegen 18:00 Uhr. Main oder nochmal  Barbarossa oder ...mal schauen. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal bei mir melden. Vielleicht informiere ich auch nochmal.


Grüzi


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Januar 2004)

Moin Jungs,

hier mal ein paar Links zu Veranstalltungen in unserer Ecke.

http://www.bike-challenge.com/
http://www.spessart-bike.de/
http://www.keiler-bike.de/

Am 25. April wäre das erste in Schotten  

Die Links geben aber alle noch nicht so sehr viel her für die kommende Session, ausser der in Frammersbach (spessart-bike).

Viel Spass bei schmökern.

Barracuda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lessiw33 (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Monaten verfolge ich Einträge in diesem Forum und habe nun seit Weihnachten ein neues Rad. Da ich aus Mainhausen komme und bisher (ich fahre erst wieder seit ca. 1 Jahr) meistens alleine durch den Wald gegurkt bin (meistens Richtung Hahnenkamm), würde ich mich Euch ggf. gerne mal anschließen. Mein Job in Frankfurt und mein relativ neu gebautes Haus (es gibt noch einiges zu tun) lassen allerdings nicht soviel Zeit übrig. Da ihr jedoch meistens Eure Treffpunkte bekannt gebt, würde ich einfach mal dazu stossen, wenn das OK geht. 

Bekleidungstechnisch muß ich auch noch einiges aufrüsten (gerade für die kalten Tage), aber eine Ausrede bzgl. Rad gibt es nun nicht mehr...

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Januar 2004)

Hi lessiw33,

du bist jeder Zeit herzlich Willkommen, denke ich 
Denke die Anderen hier werden das genau so sehen!

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Januar 2004)

Na Ihr Regenfahrer alles wieder Trocken? 

Wenn Ihr am Donnerstag oder wann anderst nochmal fahren wollt dann sag nochmal bescheid wenn ich kann bin ich dabei, naja vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht wieder wie aus Eimern.

So jetzt mal zu den Marathons ich hab mal ein paar Termine raus die bei uns in der Umgebung sind.

Hier auch mal ein link wo man nachschauen kann www.mountainbike.marathon.de

So als erstes wären da mal zu nennen im Rahmen der Bike-Challenge
Schotten - 25. April 2004 
Friedrichsdorf - 23. Mai 2004 
Alsfeld - 06. Juni 2004

Der Kellerwald Bikemarathon ins Gilsberg am 18.04.04

Der Spessart Marathon in Frammersbach am 14 u 15.05.04, wohl einer der besten Marathons bei uns hier im Umkreis

Der Keiler Bikemarathon am 31.07-01.08.04 in Lohr-Wombach, der scheint auch recht interresant zu sein.

Der Int. Odenwald Marathon am 19.09.04 in Hirschberg

Alle die ich jetzt hier aufgezählt habe befinden sich so im Umkreis um bis 150 km, je nachdem von wo aus die Anfahrt erfolgt is klar ne.

Die Strecken sind meist aufgeteilt in Mittel und Langstrecke manchmal auch Kurzstrecke die aber meiner meinung nach uninteressant ist.
Mittelstrecke ist meist so gegen 40 - 60km lang 
Langstrecke meist gegen 80 - 120km lang

Natürlich unterliegen die meisten marathons nem Anmeldeschluß und begrenzter Teilnehmerzahl so das ne frühzeitige Meldung nicht schlecht wär. Leider sind die meist auch ein wenig teuer so um die 20 - 40 Euro wobei Verpflegung und meins ein T-Shirt oder Triko mit inbegriffen ist.

Und noch eins da die Überwiegende Zahl der Maras Sonntags stattfinden die Strecken ja recht lang sind und ne hohe Teilnehmerzahl (manchmal bist zu 4000) haben. Starten die meisten zwischen 7 bis spätestens 9 Uhr, heißt also früh aufstehen     

Also jetzt habt Ihr mal ne kleine Übersicht


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Januar 2004)

@ lessiw33 klar Du kannst jederzeit gerne mitfahren.

@ Barracuda na da hatten wir ja die selbe Idee    bist Du schon wo gemeldet bzw in Frammersbach wo anderst ist die Meldung bis jetzt ja noch nicht möglich.

Mit Schotten hab ichs gut getroffen is sozusagen mein HeimMarathon


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Januar 2004)

p.s. Nur mal zur Info in Frammersbach sind schon ca 1700 Leute gemeldet natürlich in allen Klassen


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tboy0709 _
> *p.s. Nur mal zur Info in Frammersbach sind schon ca 1700 Leute gemeldet natürlich in allen Klassen *



Ist wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe die Anmeldeliste vom letzten Jahr!!!!

Die Marathons die ich genannt habe werde ich warscheinlich auch fahren, bis auf Frammersbach ist schweine Teuer das Teil, 45 die Spinnen wohl, die Römer.

Aber vieleicht gibt ja meine Firma was dazu. *träum*

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Januar 2004)

Jetzt weiß ich aber noch immer net, ob Ihr auch im Team mitfahren wollt  Wenns so wäre, wären wir doch schon 3, 4 Personen, ein paar mehr würden sich bestimmt noch melden...

Wir sollten uns dann zusammen setzen, einen Marathon aussuchen und uns anmelden. Was haltet Ihr davon ?? Was danach noch an Marathonis kommt...Da würde ich mich nach der Erfahrung des Teammarathons, ggfls. noch mit anmelden wenn noch andere vom Thread dabei sind....

@ lessiw33, Sakir, Kawamonster und alle die neu interessiert sind @ Ich glaube ich spreche hier für alle wenn ich sage, daß wir ne offene Gruppe sind und uns über jeden Mitstreiter freuen...

@ tboy @ Ippie kann morgen nun doch nicht biken. Aber wir können gerne was zusammen ausmachen. Da bin ich ja wie Du weißt (meistens) völlig anspruchslos. Schlag ne Tour vor und ich bin dabei.....Ab 17:15 Uhr kann ich dabei sein. Sollte die Tour bei Dir in der Gegend stattfinden, mußt Du meine Fahrtzeit dazurechen. Vielleicht geht ja was.....Ansonsten fahr ich morgen einfach nur GA am Main.

Grüzi


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Januar 2004)

@ Google @ wie stellst du dir das vor???? im Teamfahren??


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Januar 2004)

Ich denke auch daß das im Team schlecht geht, zumal es keine reinen Teamwertungen gibt. Man kann zwar dort zusammen hinfahren und auch gemeinsam an Start gehen aber spätestens im ersten Viertel des Maras wird sich die Gruppe unweigerlich trennen weil ja Leistungen der einzelnen unterschiedlich sind.

Dann kommt ja auch noch dazu das es unterschiedliche Streckenlängen gibt, ich hab mir vorgenommen die Langstrecken zu fahren die ab 80 km beginnen. Das werden sich sicherlich noch nicht alle zutrauen "duck" Wenn ja auch gut. Aber Du wirst sehen das das Tempo und der Druck am Renntag doch um ein vielfaches höher sind als bei unseren Touren und dort gefahren wird mit hohem Tempo ohne Pausen.

Aber dennoch macht es doch mehr Spaß gemeinsam dort hin zu fahren und man ein paar vertraute Gesichter sieht und um sich hat.


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2004)

@ Tboy @ ich meine Du hattest am Fuße des Feldberges mal was von Teamwertung erzählt ??? Das dann im Laufe des Rennens jeder nach seiner Möglichkeit fährt war mir schon klar, dennoch wäre man unter dem Aspekt vielleicht länger zusammen geblieben, was dann gerade Neue (Ich) und Schwächere (Auch Ich ?) motiviert dran zu bleiben. 

Aber wenns das halt nicht gibt ?? Wenn überhaupt, würde ich eh nur die Strecken 40 - 60 KM ausloten wollen. Wegen der fehlenden Erfahrung kann ich dazu eh keine andere Aussage treffen.


Grüzi


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Januar 2004)

Jepp bei ein zwei kleinen gibts das auch aber bei den Große nicht, wo Ippi Maixle und ich mit gemacht haben in Linsengericht gabs sowas aber das war in dem Sinne kein richtiger Mara.

Aber wie gesagt es ist doch lustiger mit mehreren Leuten zu den Maras zu fahren auch wenn man beim Rennen nicht konstant beieinander bleibt. Aber da kann man mal helfen wenn jemand ein Technik problem hat oder jemand hat was vergessen, macht halt einfach mehr Spaß wenn jemand dabei ist dne man kennt.

P.S. hat heut Abend vielleicht jemand lust zu fahren?


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tboy0709 _
> *
> P.S. hat heut Abend vielleicht jemand lust zu fahren? *



Nööö  

Ernsthaft: Hab keine Zeit !


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2004)

So, 

die Fotos von unserem Snowride am Sonntag kann man in der Gallerie betrachten. Jedenfalls hatten wir für unsere Verhältnisse recht viel Schnee und vor allem Fun.........


@ Alle @ Hat jemand bei sich zuhause so einen oder ähnlichen Dämpfer. Er muß nur passen und vor allem noch funktionieren. Wenn die Maße stimmen ist es ja egal ob Öl oder Luft. Über den Preis werden wir uns schon einig. Masse: Einbaulänge: 180 mm, Breite der Hülsen: 24 mm


----------



## Lupo (7. Januar 2004)

> @ Tboy @ ich meine Du hattest am Fuße des Feldberges mal was von Teamwertung erzählt ???



Das war net von Tboy, das hab ich gesagt. 
Die Teamwertung gab´s  z.B. bei der Spessart-Challenge in Bad Orb und bei der Black - Forest - Ultra. Also bei kleinen und grossen Veranstaltungen. Das Reglement der Teamwertung ist aber sehr unterschiedlich. Einmal werden die Einzelergebnisse der Teamfahrer addiert, ein andermal muss das Team innerhalb einer gewissen Zeitspanne durchs Ziel gehen. Ich denk, wenn wir uns ´ne Veranstaltung aussuchen müssen wir in deren Ausschribung nachlesen was geht oder net.

@[email protected] was hat eigentlich der Dämpfer? Der kann doch noch garnet  so alt sein, dasser schon im Anus ist.


----------



## yakko (7. Januar 2004)

So, mein dritter Comeback-Versuch (zumindest tboy, Kwi-Chan und mat2u sollten mich noch erkennen).

Ich würde ja doch gerne mal wieder etwas in den Wäldern unterwegs sein, nur durch die Stadt zu heizen ist langweilig. Wenn überhaupt, wird das bei mir aber nur am Wochenende was, in der Woche arbeite ich meist noch wenn ihr losfahrt, außerdem habe ich nur eine kleine Cateye-Funzel.

Was ich mich allerdings frage, was habt ihr für Klamotten? Ich war das letzte Mal bei 8° C (Frankfurter Temperatur) im Taunus unterwegs, hatte alle Fahrradsachen an, die ich habe, und fand grade noch so hinnehmbar. Habt ihr alle für teuer Euro Thermosachen oder fahrt ihr in Alltagssachen? Ich denke, T-Shirt, Sweater und alte Trainingsjacke sollten es auch machen, oder nimmt mich dann keiner mehr mit 

Und um zu beweisen, dass ich immer fleißig mitlese (obwohl man schon fast jeden Tag reinschauen muss, um nicht die Orientierung zu verlieren):
- km-Leistung im letzten ca. 2000, davon aber 90% durch die Stadt als Arbeitsweg. Dies Jahr wird es noch mehr werden, sind an die Messe raus gezogen, also alleine 17km*200 Tage.

W/ Marathon: ich bin letztes Jahr die Kurzstrecke (35km) beim Vulkan-Bike in der Eifel gefahren (war mein erster und war sogar 23. oder so) und habe in Bad Orb die 50 (oder 60) km mitgemacht (eine Stunde Schlaf in der Nacht vor solch einer Veranstaltung reicht übrigends nicht ).
Dieses Jahr will ich auch wieder ein paar mitfahren, muss aber erst mal wieder in Form kommen. Drum gekümmert habe ich mich nicht, aber die hier schon zur Auswahl standen, sind doch nicht uninteressant.
Das mit dem mitander fahren wird zwar selten klappen, ich fand, man will schon mal seine Grenzen kennenlernen und sein bestes geben, aber zumindest beim Start und natürlich am Ziel ist es toll, wenn man bekannte Gesichter sieht.
Es ist übrigends grade ein Team des IBC dabei, sich zu gründen. Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dort mitzumachen.

Nun denn, auf das man sich wirklich mal (wieder) beim Biken sieht.


René


----------



## bikerfuzzy (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,



> War ja außerdem das erste mal "Guide" bei der B-Tour. Ist ein tolles Gefühl wenn man sich verfährt und alle fahren mit. Fast wie bei den Lemmingen



@[email protected], na wo haste die Gruppe denn hingeführt . geht doch eingentlich immer nur geradeaus zur Barbarossaquelle.  

Zum Thema Marathon kann ich nur sagen, ich war bei den letzten beiden Frammersbach Marathons dabei und es war absolut Spitze!. Was da für eine Stimmung herscht ist einfach einmalig. Das ganze Dorf ist im Wald und natürlich am Grabig (Was das ist weiss hinterher jeder der mitgefahren ist  ) auf den Beinen und feuert an. Also wenn Marathon dann Frammersbach.

Im Team fahren denke ich ist nicht sinnvoll, da die Geschwindigkeiten und Taktiken sehr unterschiedlich sein werden. Der eine lässt es langsam angehen um am Ende per Sprint den Grabig hochzufegen und der andere macht am Anfang Speed um dann später den Grabig eher hochzulaufen.  

Also ich werde mich recht kurzfristig zum Frammersbach Marathon dieses Jahr anmelden, da wie ja schon einige mitbekommen haben ich demnächst Zwillingsnachwuchs erwarte und ich nicht weiss ob ich mich in Form bringen kann. Allerdings nur Kurzstrecke, naja wenn man 68km und knapp 1800hm so nennen kann.  

Mit den Touren am Wochenende muss ich noch offen bleiben, da wie gesagt meine Frau gerade ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus bleiben muss. Bei dieser Gelegenheit nochmal Danke an die Genesungswünsche von Google und Lupo!

Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupo _
> * @[email protected] was hat eigentlich der Dämpfer? Der kann doch noch garnet  so alt sein, dasser schon im Anus ist. *



Eigentlich ne längere Geschichte....Jedenfalls ist der Dämpfer von meinem Crossrad (im Juli gekauft)....der Dritte. Der erste war nach 400 Km hinüber, beim zweiten (Bild) war von vornherein nur die Feder noch in Ordnung und beim dritten weiß ich es nett. Hab jetzt ne 1000 Lbs Feder aber das Rade schaukelt immer noch auf und ab, obwohl ich nur gerade Strecken fahre....Die Bikeschmiede meint, ich soll versuchen das Rad zurück zu geben, weil die "höchstwahrscheinlich"  zu hohen Toleranzen des Bikes jeden Dämpfer "knicken"......Ich möchte es aber nochmal mit einem komplett funktionierenden und "gescheiten"  Dämpfer versuchen.

Wenn Ihr also einen noch rumfliegen habt, lasst es mich wissen.



> _Original geschrieben von yakko _
> *
> Was ich mich allerdings frage, was habt ihr für Klamotten? Ich war das letzte Mal bei 8° C (Frankfurter Temperatur) im Taunus unterwegs, hatte alle Fahrradsachen an, die ich habe, und fand grade noch so hinnehmbar. Habt ihr alle für teuer Euro Thermosachen oder fahrt ihr in Alltagssachen? Ich denke, T-Shirt, Sweater und alte Trainingsjacke sollten es auch machen, oder nimmt mich dann keiner mehr mit *



Ich hab auch nicht das Teuerste, bei circa -3 C°- -5 C° ist bei mir dann allerdings "emtpy". Ich hab ein Windstopperunterhemd vom Aldi und normale Sportfunktionswäsche, gleiche Kette.... übrigens habe ich da die ganze Winterausstattung her mit kleinen Ausnahmen Da die Winterjacke nicht so der Renner dort war, habe ich mir ne Lauf- und Radjacke mit Windstopperfunktion von Tschibo  dazu gekauft. Die liegen teilweise immer noch in den Filialen rum, onlin kann man auch bestellen. Für mich absolut wichtig waren die Neoprenüberzieher für die Schuhe. Was gutes kostet da knapp 40 . Jedenfalls brauchst Du eine Grundausstattung. Die anderen haben meist Höherwertiges am Leibe, dessen Erfahrungen ich nicht kenne....

UND JETZT NOCH ZUR MARATHONDISKUSSION: VORSCHLAG:

Wollen wir uns nicht wieder zu einem Stammtisch zusammen setzen ?? Ein oder zwei Leute bringen interessante Veranstaltungen inklusive Ausschreibung mit ? Dann hat jeder den Überblick wo wer mitfahren will und kann sich dazu gesellen.....Wie siehts aus ?? Ich würde wieder den Wenkschen Hof in Steinheim organisieren. Wir können natürlich auch woanders hin.....Also, wie ist Eure Meinung ?

Ich haben (endlich !!) fertig

Grüzi Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Januar 2004)

Moin,

das mit dem Wenkschen Hof war gut, wäre aus bekannten Gründen für Donnerstags.
Was die Sache mit den Ausschreibungen angeht ist es da noch etwas dürftig, das Jahr hat erst begonnen!! 


Winterklamotten

Funktionsunterwäsche
Trikot lang oder Kurz mit Ärmlingen
Radjacke normal Langarm 
Fleecepulover
Wind/Regenjacke
eine 3/4 Hose + eine lange ohne Einsatz drüber
und ÜBERSCHUHE
und was für auf den Kopf ein BUFF oder so was

Keine Baumwolle!!!!!

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Kwi-Schan (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Barracuda_de _
> *Moin,
> 
> das mit dem Wenkschen Hof war gut, wäre aus bekannten Gründen für Donnerstags.
> ...


*

Also, was den Stammtisch angeht, bin ich wieder mit von der Partie 

@yakko - Klar kann ich mich erinnern! Waren nette Touren, "damals" im Sommer 03 

Bei den Winterklamotten habe ich mir auch so nach und nach alles mögliche in den Schrank gehängt, aber beim Fahren sieht meine Kombination ähnlich aus wie die von Barracuda_de:

- kurze Radlerhose mit Einsatz (wichtig: soll über die Nieren gehen!)
- lange warme Hose obendrüber
- kurzes Trikot
- langes Trikot
- Regenjacke (angeblich atmungsaktiv )
- zwei paar Socken und Radelschuhe

Meine Sachen stammen auch entweder von Aldi (gute Qualität, gute Materialien, sehr günstiger Preis) oder von Bicycles.de (ebenfalls gute Qualität & Materialien, günstige Preise, aber z.T. längere Lieferzeiten).

Mit den Kopftüchern hat Barracuda eigentlich recht, aber mir ist nur ganz selten am Kopf kalt und daher fahre ich nur mit Helm. Überschuhe sind bestimmt eine tolle Sache, aber als ich neulich im Fahrradladen noch was entsprechendem geschaut habe, waren mir die Dinger zu teuer. Ausserdem sagte der Verkäufer: "Nach zwei Stunden kriegt man auch mit den Überschuhen kalte Füße!" - und das kann ich auch ohne Überschuhe haben  Sein Tipp (ernst gemeint!!): Clickpedale ab, Bärentatze dran und im Winter mit dicken Wollsocken und Wanderschuhen fahren  

Viel wichtiger ist, die Radelsachen gleich Zuhause in die Waschmaschine stopfen und gleich auch trocknen lassen - dann sind sie am nächsten Tag wieder einsatzbereit (nur bei den Schuhen geht's halt nicht )

So long, viele Grüße
Christian*


----------



## maixle (8. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen netten Geburtstagsgrüsse.

@Google: Wolltest Du mich etwa mit der Altersangabe provozieren, um mein wirkliches Alter zu bekommen  ...an ein solches Methusalemalter denke ich nun wirklich noch nicht ...bin doch mit meinen 30 Lenzen gerade Erwachsen geworden  . Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Geburtstagswünsche  .

@Lupo: Naja, die Überraschungsmahlzeit von meiner Frau bestand aus einer Einladung in meine Lieblingspizzeria in Hanau...da habe ich mich auch nich Lumpen lassen und mir ein Wagenrad bestellt  ...okay, für meine Spritzigkeit auf dem Trail vielleicht nicht wirklich förderlich, aber leeeeeeeeeckeeer. Aber auch an Dich ein dickes Dankeschön für die Geburtsagswünsche.

@an alle: 
Bezüglich des Stammtischs würde ich dann doch einfach mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Hier mal drei Termine zur Auswahl (sind auch alle am Donnterstag): 15.01./22.01./29.01.
Ort: Wenk'scher Hof
Uhrzeit: 19.00

Sagt mir einfach Bescheid, welcher Termin Euch am Besten passen würde, und wir stellen den Tag dann wieder ins LMB, wo sich dann alle wieder schön brav anmelden, damit Google wieder den Tisch bestellen kann.

Bezüglich der Winterklamotten kann ich mich  nur meinen Vorredner anschliessen:

Funktionsunterwäsche
kurze Radlerhose mit Nierenschutz drüber
lange Hose ohne Einsatz über das ganze drüber (eine handelsübliche Lauftight ist da vollkommen ausreichend)
dünnen Fleecepulli (Odlo ist da sehr zu empfehlen und da sind die ausnahmsweise nicht so teuer)
Windstopperjacke
Windstopperhandschuhe (die Gore Streamer sind da der absolute Brüller...halten richtig warm und sind doch noch sehr dünn, das Radhandling ist dann einfach besser)
Seal Skinz Winterstrümpfe (wasser- und winddicht. Die beste Alternative zu Überschuhen)
Buff oder Helmuntermütze
Optional: Sturmhaube fürs Gesicht, falls der Wind mal richtig frostig wird (die vom Bund sind günstig und richtig gut)

Bezüglich Überschuhe kann ich nur sagen, dass die einfach nervig werden können, da diese leicht verrutschen und dann beim Einklicken durchaus zu Problemen führen können. Die Aussage von Kwi-Schan bezüglich des Frierens von unten ist auch durchaus nachzuvollziehen. Daher kann ich jedem nur die Seal Skinz ans Herz legen, die sind ein richtiger Brenner. In der englischen Zeitschrift MBR (Mountain Bike Review) habe ich einen Artikel über Winterklamotten gelesen und da fahren die nur noch mit den Seal Skinz...habe sie zu Weihnachten bekommen und konnte sie auch schon richtig testen. Ich kann die Aussage nur bestätigen.

Aber ich würde mir den ganzen Kram nach und nach zulegen, wenn die Sachen runtergesetzt werden. Wie Google kann ich auch die Aldi bzw. Tschibosachen empfehlen. Kosten ein Bruchteil von dem, was man so für Gore, Gonso und Co. bezahlt. Die von Google angesprochene Windjacke ist übrigens wirklich richtig gut. Achja, ich kenne auch einige die benutzen auch einiges ihrer Skiklamotten. 

@Rene: Das wichtigste ist einfach, dass Du Dich warm anziehst und darin nicht frierst. Dann ist es auch vollkommen egal, ob das ein Pulli ist oder irgendein Gore-Kram. Wir sind hier nämlich auf keiner Modeschau, sondern treffen uns zum Sport machen  .

In diesem Sinne werde ich jetzt wieder ein bisschen was schaffen.

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Kwi-Schan (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von maixle _
> *
> @an alle:
> Bezüglich des Stammtischs würde ich dann doch einfach mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Hier mal drei Termine zur Auswahl (sind auch alle am Donnterstag): 15.01./22.01./29.01.
> ...


Also zum Termin - passen alle bis auf den 29., da bin ich leider verplant.



> _Original geschrieben von maixle _*
> @Rene: Das wichtigste ist einfach, dass Du Dich warm anziehst und darin nicht frierst. Dann ist es auch vollkommen egal, ob das ein Pulli ist oder irgendein Gore-Kram. Wir sind hier nämlich auf keiner Modeschau, sondern treffen uns zum Sport machen  .
> *


Genau - außerdem: Beim "Nachtbiken" habe ich mich mit Volker darauf verständigt, dass auch Schutzbleche ab und an sinnvoll sein können - beim "Nachtbiken" sind sie auch ausnahmslos zugelassen, man sieht sie ja doch nicht (genausowenig wie die Klamotten!)   - Hauptsache, Du fühlst Dich wohl und warm, Rene!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von maixle _
> *@Google: Wolltest Du mich etwa mit der Altersangabe provozieren, um mein wirkliches Alter zu bekommen
> *



Genau !! 

Wegen des Stammtisches sind bislang noch alle drei Termine frei. Den 22.01.03 finde ich gut........

@[email protected] Ippie hat mich gerade angerufen. Der Termin von seiner Frau ist geplatzt....Wir fahren also heute doch zu Zweit eine Maintour. Treffpunkt ist wie bei der letzten Maintour die Steinheimer/Hanauer Mainbrücke (da ist auch de S-Bahn-Haltestelle Steinheim), Mainradweg um 18:00 Uhr. Je nach Laune entweder Richtung AB oder F.

Wer noch mitwill, kann mich übers Handy 0179-915 2 935 anrufen oder ess.em.essen ( gut gell ?)

Grüzi Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Januar 2004)

22.1.2004 wäre auch bei mir ok, die anderen auch. Aber lasst uns den doch mal ins Augefassen!!!

@[email protected] Sorry, fahre dann mit einem Arbeitskollegen um 16:00 eine Tour von Alzenau zum Buchberg und zurück.

WE

Wie siehts aus Sonntag 11:00 Uhr Wasserturm/Kahl ????? und dann Hahnenkamm oder Barbarossa/Buchberg?

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Sarch (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

von mir erst mal noch allen ein frohes neues Jahr.
Ich (besagter Arbeitskollege von Barracuda) kenn euch leider nur vom "Hören und Sagen". Möchte dies jetzt aber bald mal ändern wenns recht ist. 

Habe mir mal euren Stammtischtermin (22.1.) hinters Ohr geschrieben.

Im letzten Jahr bin ich doch des öffteren (fast jeden Mittwoch) mit Achim(Barracuda) und noch einigen anderen aus unserer Firma unterwegs gewesen. Hoffe dies wird auch dieses Jahr wieder so sein und denke vom Applied Films Racing Team hat niemand etwas dagegen wenn der eine oder andere von Euch noch mitfahren würde.

Zu den Terminen ist auf jeden Fall noch Wiesthal zu nennen. Kommt erst recht spät im Jahr (Sep) und ist noch nicht ganz so populär wie Keiler und Frammersbach aber super Strecke und gut organisiert. 

Nochmals für ganz kurz entschlossene: Heute 16:00 Uhr Applied Films Parkplatz in Alzenau.

Ciao  Sarch


----------



## Ippie (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

eine gute Idee mit dem Stammtisch. Wenn alle für den 22.01 sind, bin ich es auch. Der Termin ist noch frei. 

@[email protected] natürlich von mir auch noch alles gute zum Geburtstag, nachträglich.

Wie Google schon schrieb, werden wir heute Abend eine kleine Mainweg-Tour fahren. Wer Lust hat - siehe letzten Beitrag von Google.

@[email protected] bei den Winterklamotten ist alles gesagt. Nur keine Baumwolle.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (8. Januar 2004)

Bei mir is der 22te auch ok dann würd ich sagen da der Großteil zu dem Termin auch kann machen wir das einfach jetzt mal fest.

Toll heute kann ich wieder net haben uns schon anderweitig verabredet.

Vielleicht hat aber morgen jemand Zeit?
Am Samstag bin ich dann in Mainflingen dabei und Sonntag 11 Uhr find ich auch gut, alles sofern es nicht regnet wie Sau.


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2004)

@ Maixle @ Ich würde mal sagen weile Deines Amtes und mach einen netten LMB-Eintrag wegen des Stammtisches. Reservieren tue wie immer ich.
@ Alle @ Wer bringt dann Infos zu den Marathons mit ??

Und wegen der gestrigen Maintour nach Frankfurt  hat diesmal glaube ich niemand was verpasst. Ich sage nur: Regen, Pannen, kalter Gegenwind..... Vielleicht berichtet Ippie ja noch ein bißchen ausführlicher.....

@ Barracuda @ Wenn Deine vorgeschlagene Tour max. 3 Stunden dauert, dann bin ich am Sonntag dabei... Sonst wird es zu eng mit ner anderen Verabredung. Heute und Samstag mach ich frei...fühl mich irgendwie geplättet.

 @ Barbarossatour @ 

Ich habe mit Bikerfuzzy nächste Woche Mittwoch, 18:45 Uhr verabredet. Da kanns wieder losgehen. Wie immer habe ich schon einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht. Bitte eintragen. Es soll ja jetzt Leute geben, die im Schutze der Dunkelheit klammheimlich mit Schutzblechen die B-Tour fahren wollen  


Grüzi Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tboy0709 _
> *
> Am Samstag bin ich dann in Mainflingen dabei und Sonntag 11 Uhr find ich auch gut, alles sofern es nicht regnet wie Sau. *



Wenn ich mir so die Wettervorschau ansehe ist der Samstag wohl die bessere Wahl. Am Sonntag kann man wohl ertrinken soviel soll da vom Himmel runter kommen  Also das richtige Wetter für Google und Ippie 

@[email protected] hau in die Tasten für die Stammtischeinladung.

@[email protected] wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe sehen wir und in Mainflingen

@[email protected] wie schon gesagt Ausschreibungen für die Marathons dürfte es noch keine geben, noch zu Früh!!!!

@[email protected] Team, wie ein vor Redner schon gesagt hat die IBC hat ein eigenes Rennteam ab diesem Jahr, das dürfte wohl das größte Rennteam Deutschlands werden. Es gibt eigene Trikots, zu einem annehmbaren Preis. Und noch weitere Vorteile. Schaut einfach mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/

So genug geschrieben, habe Fertig

Ciao

Barracuda

Hab doch noch einen 
Ab sofort werden Sarch und ich und andere AFler jeden Mittwoch um 16:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von Applied Films stehen und auf Mitfahrer warten, ausser es schiefft in Strömen.
Der Parkplatz ist in Alzenau hinter dem Aldi Siemensstrasse 100
Werde unser Treffen auch immer ins LMB stellen


----------



## Ippie (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also der 22. ist jetzt fest reserviert. Sieht so aus als ob ja alle Zeit haben.

Am Samstag werde ich warscheinlich in Mainflingen mitfahren. Muß aber meine Ausstattung wieder erneuern und auffüllen.

Zur Maintour nach Frankfurt: Das war gestern mit Google mit Abstand die kälteste, nasseste, schmutzigste, zeitraubenste und die windigste Tour. Gestern ging ja so alles schief, was schief gehen kann. 
Los ging es ja ganz gut. Kein Regen, gute Mirage-Beleuchtung. In Offenbach angekommen fing es an zu regnen - na kein Problem. Nachdem wir ein paar Jogger gejagt hatten und zwei Brücken nach dem "eisernen Steg" gewendet haben wurde alles anders.

Als erstes gab der Akku von meiner Lichtanlage den Geist auf (hätte wohl länger laden sollen). 
In Oberrad - am Sportplatz konnte ich das Tempo von Google nicht mehr halten. Bis ich bemerkte, dass mein Hinterreifen ohne Luft war. Ist ja kein Problem-neuen Schlauch aus der Tasche und ein Schnellwechsel des Pneus und alten Schlauch wieder eingepackt (Sparbrötchen). Kurz bevor ich meine Sonderschicht beendet hatte, sagte Google - mein Hinterreifen ist auch platt. Erst dachte ich - toller Witz. Aber dem war nicht so. Also sind wir gegenüber zum Sportplatz (mit eingeschalteter Flutlichtanlage) gelaufen und haben dort den Reifen geflickt. Nach insgesamter Zeit von 45 min. ging es endlich weiter, aber leider nur 500 m. 

Ich bemerkte eine zügige Luftentweichung im Hinterreifen. Langsam sind wir ja ein eingespieltes Team. Reifen demontieren, Flickzeug raus und flicken. Reifen wieder montiert - nur noch aufpumpen. Nach fünf pumpenstößen mit der Luftpumpe bricht das Ventil ab. 
Also alles wieder von Vorne. Alten Schlauch (von der ersten Aktion) ausgepackt und auch geflickt. Aber diesmal vorsichtig aufgepumpt - Fertig (Google hat übrigens den winzigen Glassplitter im Reifen-Mantel entdeckt, sonst wären wir nicht mehr aus Frankfurt gekommen). 
Unsere Flickaktion hat insgesamt 1,5 Std. gedauert. Da waren wir schon gut durchgefroren (die Hände erst). 

Kaum losgefahren fing es an zu schütten - nein kein Schauer - sondern bis wir wieder in Hanau waren. Dazu noch eine steife Brise. Wir waren endlich nach vier Stunden um 22:00 Uhr wieder in Hanau angekommen. durchgeweicht, durchgefroren und unglaublich eingesaut (auch die Hände). 
Zuhause half nur noch ein heißes Bad und die Hoffnung sich nicht erkältet zu haben. 
Wäre das am Anfang meiner Radfahrsucht passiert, hätte ich das Hobby warscheinlich nach dieser Woche aufgegeben. Aber heute  macht es uns nur härter.

Ich hoffe Euch nicht gelangweilt zu haben.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2004)

@ Barracuda @ Wegen der Wettervorhersage Sonntag: Heißt das jetzt, daß Deine vorgeschlagene Tour auf alle Fälle flach fällt  ? Dann würde ich nämlich nochmal gerne wissen wer sich trotzdem auf Abruf für irgend eine Sonntagstour bereit halten würde zwecks kurzfristigen Austauschs.....

Wegen der Infos hinsichtlich der Marathons beim Stammtisch meinte ich, das wenigstens ein paar Leute ne Terminübersicht mitbringen. Erfahrungen kann man ja dann austauschen und evtl. etwas gemeinsam festmachen.

@ Ippie @ Also mich hast Du nicht gelangweilt !!! Konnte mich nochmal richtig in gestern reinversetzen.... 

Bis demnächst


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Google _
> *@ Barracuda @ Wegen der Wettervorhersage Sonntag: Heißt das jetzt, daß Deine vorgeschlagene Tour auf alle Fälle flach fällt  ?  *



Wenn morgen das Wetter gut ist für Mainflingen fahre ich da und werde aus Rücksicht auf meine Familie den Sonntag saussen lassen.

Ist aber alles Wetterabhängig!! Im Moment kann man ja nur spontan was machen, die meisten Planungen fallen ja ins WASSER.

Sorry, ich weis das hilft dir jetzt auch nicht weiter.

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. Januar 2004)

@Ippie & Google
Von Langeweile keine Spur - habe mich köstlich über Deine Schilderung amüsiert. Ihr habt bei all der Flickerei mein volles Mitleid! Ich kenne das - es gab früher immer nur einen, der bei Wind und Wetter und auf jeder Tour einen Platten hatte... und das war ich. Am Hahnenkamm gibt's auch so eine Stelle, an der es mich schon zwei Mal erwischt hat.
Hauptsache, Ihr seid heil angekommen!

@all
Tja, die Wetteraussichten sind wirklich alles andere als rosig. Grundsätzlich würde mir der Sonntagstermin (Barracuda?) besser passen, aber mal sehen, welche Niederschlagsmengen dann zu erwarten sind...

Bis dann,
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (9. Januar 2004)

Also ich druck einfach mal ein paar Beschreibungen aus von ein paar Marathons und dann könne wir ja mal drüber  

Also is jetzt morgen irgend jemand definitiv in Mainflingen dabei das Wetter soll ja regenfrei sein.

P.S. hab mal ne andere Frage hat sich jemand von euch schon mal mit dem Thema GPS auseinander gesetzt 

spiel grad mit dem Gedanken mir sowas zuzulegen zumal man das auch im Auto einsetzten kann, zwar nicht so komfortabel wie ein fest eingebautes aber darum gehts ja in erster linie nicht.
Dort kann man selbst gefahrene Touren aufzeichnen oder von jemand anderst gefahrene Touren draufspielen und nachfahren.

Auch sons denk ich habe die Dinger ihren Alltagsnutzen bei der Suche in ner Fremden Stadt nach Restaurants Hotels oder einfach nur nach ner Straße.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. Januar 2004)

@tboy
Hallo, ich habe schon mal mit einem GPS "gearbeitet" - allerdings war das in der kanadischen Wildnis und hatte von daher wenig mit der Suche nach Restaurants etc. zu tun  Zur Genauigkeit kann ich Dir in Städten daher nur sagen, dass das GPS dort relativ ungenau ist, da die Satelliten-Signale durch (Hoch)Häuser stark behindert werden (Auto-Navis gleichen ihre Position daher noch mit anderen Daten ab, die meist den ABS-Sensoren entnommen werden).
Das Garmin (Marktführer für Hand-GPS) eTrex-Vista (Deine Abbildung) war im Gelände ok, hatte aber Probleme damit, verschiedene Koordinatensysteme zu verwenden (da gab es teilweise Abweichungen von bis 10km!!), der barometrische Höhenmesser ist prima, aber in modernen Fahrradtachos m.E. besser integriert. Zur Aufzeichnung von Touren (oder auch um die von anderen nachzufahren (spessart-biker.de) ist ein GPS sicher prima (Fahrradhalterung und PC-Kabel nicht vergessen!) - fürs Auto taugt die eTrex-Serie leider nicht, weil sie so weit ich weiss keinen externen Antennenanschluss vorsieht. Da der Empfang im Auto (ein GPS braucht "freie Sicht" zum Himmel) relativ schlecht ist, ist so eine Antenne eigentlich Pflicht. Hier wäre dann eher an das GPS12 (ebenfalls Garmin) zu denken (gibt's das eigentlich noch?).
So viel zum Thema GPS - morgen oder übermorgen wollte ich schon Mal biken gehen, aber ob's mit Mainflingen klappt, weiss ich nicht - muss morgen erst Mal zu Info-Tag der Stadt Dietzenbach, um uns eine neue Mülltonne (mit oder ohne Windelsack) auszusuchen... Mal sehen, wann ich damit fertig bin... Ich melde mich noch Mal kurzfristig,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Januar 2004)

@[email protected]

Zusage mit 2 wenns,

1 es regnet nicht zu arg
2 ich es zeitlich hin bekomme

Habe ich denke schon das es klappt, will dich race ja auch mal zugesicht bekommen. Kenne dich und deine Leistung ja nur vom hören sagen 

Zum GPS keine Ahnung, aber davon viel.

@[email protected]

Hier noch was Interesantes 
http://www.sog-events.de/24/f_24.htm und zwar das Rock Shox 24-hours race. Geile sache!!!

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## spitfire75 (9. Januar 2004)

hi!
nachdem ich die woche in erbach/ odenwald war, wo ich eine weiterbildung mache, hab ich mir jetz mal die ganzen postings der letzten woche durchgelesen... wow 

also, der händler hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, ob mein neues bike da ist, ich werd morgen mal anrufen.. meinem arm gehts auch net so toll, aber war auch noch net beim doc..

hätte da mal ein paar fragen zu den marathons...
- wie fit muss ich denn sein, um da mitzufahren?
- interessieren würde mich der im odenwald, am 19.9.
werde mir auch wirklich alle mühe geben, bis dahin fit zu sein, damit ihr euch mit mir net blamieren müsst  

bin die nächste woche noch in erbach, danach bin ich 4 wochen im klinikpraktikum, wo ich auch gleich mal wegen meinem arm fragen werde. aber ich denke, da wird auf jeden fall mal zeit sein mitzufahren bei euch.

oder in mainflingen, wenn mir jemand erklärt, wo das ist...


----------



## tboy0709 (9. Januar 2004)

@ Kwi-Schan  na dann werd ich mir mal son GPS genauer anschauen 

@ Barracuda Kwi-Schan dann hoff ich das wir uns morgen sehen 

@ Kawamoster wenn Dein Bike dann da ist melde Dich einfach nochmal dann erklär ich Dir auch wo Mainflingen ist. 
Naja für nen Marathon must Du schon ein wenig fitter sein, zumindest für nen richtigen Mara der um die 80 - 120 km lang ist Halbmaras wären da für den Anfang eher was aber bis September is ja auch noch zeit.

Das 24 Std Rennen is bestimmt schon interresant aber 80 Euro Startgebühr


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Januar 2004)

@[email protected]

dachte an das 4er Team dann ist das ganze auch 5 billiger   und google bekommt sein Team Erlebnis


----------



## Google (10. Januar 2004)

Oh geil !! Hab schon mal en 48 Stunden Fußballturnier der besten Hobbyfußballclubs Hessens mitgemacht...so circa vor 20 Jahren !!! Das ist jetzt kein Witz. Pro Team waren glaube ich drei Fußballprofis erlaubt. Einen durfte ich als Abwehrspieler "betreuen". Auftrag des Trainers: " Und wenn der auf Klo geht sch..... dann gehst Du mit !!! Da habe ich sehr ernst genommen. So ernst daß der Gute mich gefragt hat ob ich schwul sei. Das nur mal nebenbei um 1:30 Uhr bei einem Promillespiegel von circa ??.....2 ?? Keine Ahnung...Hab mich mal sei langer Zeit mal mit einen guten Freund getroffen. 

So ein 24-Stunden-Marathon wär doch mal ne echte Erfahrung......Ich war schon immer ein ziemlich zäher Bursche. Näheres beim Stammtisch ?? 

Ich höre gerade in meinem Körper rein: Also diesmal seh ich echt keine Chance für Samstag. Hoffentlich ist es Sonntags vom Wetter einigermaßen und es findet sich noch jemand....

So, jetzt geh ich schlafen


----------



## yakko (10. Januar 2004)

Mainflingen beginnt immer noch 14 Uhr?


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Januar 2004)

@ Yakko jepp beginnt um 14 Uhr Treffpunkt ist an der Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen direkt am Main. Wenn de kommen willst sei aber recht pünktlich da immer ziemlich genau um zwei los gefahren wird da sonst die zeit zu knapp wird.

@ Barracuda wenn Du mitfährst heute nimmst Du Licht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Barracuda_de _
> *
> 
> Hab doch noch einen
> ...



Wenn ich da nich gerade mit Bikerfuzzy ne Barbarossatour ausgemacht habe und auch mal Kraft und Lust habe zwei Tage hintereinander zu Biken, würde ich ja gerne mal zu Euch stossen. Das Problem sehe ich (so gehts bestimmt auch den meisten anderen) in der Startzeit....Wenn ich direkt von der Arbeit aus Frankfurt, daß Rad morgens schon auf dem Corsa gesattelt, nach Alzenau fahren würde, dann gehts frühstens 16:15 Uhr... Und ich glaub da habe ich es im Gegensatz zu den anderen noch gut. Gehts nicht auch später ??

@ Alle @ Ich wünsch Euch für heute beim Biketreff viel Spaß. Wer morgen, so spätestens 11:00 Uhr noch ne Tour machen will, kann sich ja mal melden. Ich schau heute abend und morgen früh nochmal rein

Grüzi Google


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Januar 2004)

@ Google ich denke das Wetter macht uns da nen Strich durch die Rechnung es soll zu 95% Dauerregen geben.

Google hat recht mit 16 Uhr das wird wohl beim Großteil nicht hinhauen muß selbst jeden Tag bis fünf halb sechs arbeiten da könnt ich frühestens um 18.30 bis 19 Uhr da sein. Da werdet Ihr wohl alleine fahren müssen.

P.S. ich fahr jetzt los zumBikeTreff

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Spessart-Biker (10. Januar 2004)

für den vorspessart sieht es wettertechnisch hervorragend aus  - wetterlink

für gps-interessierte gibts hier im technikforum einiges an infos - oder auf meiner seite hier 

viel spass bei eurer samstagstour - mitte ende februar könnten ein paar von uns auch bei euch mal mitfahren zur gaudi


----------



## spitfire75 (10. Januar 2004)

sniff!!!
mein bike ist noch nicht da, lieferschwierigkeiten...
frühestens nächste woche.... 

melde mich dann wieder, wenn es endlich da ist....

wünsch euch bis dahin viel spass bei euren touren!!


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Januar 2004)

Wow heute gings ganz schön aufwärts 

Haben bei ner Durchschnittlichen Steigung von 11% bei nem Schnitt von 14kmh und ner Strecke von 38km 1200hm zurück gelegt.

Zumindest waren das meine Daten.

Und Schlammig wars mein Rad sieht aus   

Jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal Barracuda und Hugo kennen gelernt. Hoffe auf baldige weitere Touren.

@Ippi hab am Anfang gar nicht mitbekommen das du nicht in unserer Gruppe mitgefahren bist schade. Naja das nächste mal wieder hoffe das wir uns am 14ten bei der Babarossa Tour sehen.

@Kawamoster hoffentlich mußt Du nicht noch länger auf das Rad warten der in Gedern is da leider nicht der Schnellste obwohl ich den Laden und den Besitzer recht sympatisch finde.

@ Spessart-Biker hab mich schon recht ausführlich auf Deiner Seite informiert. Demnächst wenn das Wetter mal besser ist wollen wir auch mal ein paar Touren von euch nach fahren. Sind paar recht interresante dabei.

So genug des guten ich machs mir jetzt gemütlich auf der Couch ich glaub das hab ich mir verdient


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. Januar 2004)

War ein toller Ausritt heute, hat mich auch gefreut tboy und Hugo lennen zulernen.

@[email protected] hab 51 km 16 km (war wohl die An und Abfahrt) im Schnitt auf dem Tacho und ein Durchnittspuls von 150 

@[email protected] die Uhrzeit für Mittwochs wird zum Sommer hin langsam auf 17:00 Uhr wandern. Der Treff ist halt in erster Linie für AF Biker.

Werd morgen schwimmen gehen, nix biken, war genug heute für mich und meine Familie.

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Ippie (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] heute wollte ich mich nicht so quälen, zumal ich am  Donnerstag schon ziemlich meine Muskulatur belastet hatte. Ich fand es heute auch eine Super Tour. Wir sind ca. 950 hm auf 31 km gefahren. Das schöne war, dass ich ohne Platten und ohne Regen die Tour beenden konnte.

@[email protected] Am Mittwoch werde ich an der Barbarrossa-Tour teilnehmen. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter diesmal besser.

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. Januar 2004)

Was ist den hier los Zeit Samstag keinen Eintrag mehr, seit ihr gestern alle Ertrunken beim Biken.

War mit meiner Fam. gestern schön Schwimmen im Atlantis, war super für meine zwei Mädels, hatten einen Mega Spass

@[email protected] wo ist der Eintrag????

Schöne Woche euch allen

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## mat2u (12. Januar 2004)

Kwi-Shan und ich waren am Samstag biken. Es war zumindest von oben her trocken  
Der So. hat sich ja nicht ganz so toll angeboten.
Viel Spass beim fahren

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. Januar 2004)

@ Alle @ Bei diesem seit Sonntag anhaltenden Dauerregen in einem nicht unerheblichen Maße, möchte ich gerne die Barbarossatour absagen.  Meines Erachtens macht die Strecke bei dem aufgeweichten Boden vor allem in der Dunkelheit nicht wirklich viel Spaß. Matthias meint auch es wäre besser nicht zu fahren....Wir wollen ja den Fun und die Lust an der B-Tour behalten  Sobald für nächste Woche ein Termin feststeht, informiere ich Euch wieder und setze es ins LMB....Sofern ich es irgenwann mal wieder finde....

@ tboy, Kwi-Schan, Ippie @ Sagt mir doch bitte Bescheid ob Ihr die Absage registriert habt. Hatte sich sonst noch jemand ins LMB eingetragen ??

@ Alle @ Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bei einer Tour am Wochende, spätestens zum Stammtisch  

 Sch... Wetter !!!


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Januar 2004)

hatte mich schon gefreut auf morgen in der Hoffnung das es nicht regnet.
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter endlich mal besser das man wenigstens am Wochenende fahren kann, am Samstag kann ich leider nicht hätte aber am Sonntag Zeit für ne Tour also Vorschläge her


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leutz da ja die Babarossatour morgen abgesagt ist hätte ich nen anderen Vorschlag.

Wenn euch der Boden zu sehr aufgeweicht ist könntet Ihr auch gerne zu mir bzw nach Ortenberg direkt kommen und wir könnten aufm Vulkanradweg fahren. Die Strecke ist erst neu Asphaltiert und um die Uhrzeit beim dunklen ist dort kaum mehr jemand unterwegs. Is zwar nicht sehr aufregend aber immerhin nicht schlammig und weitesgehend trocken da große Stücke auch bewaldet sind.

Die Strecke ist eigentlich ideal zum Grundlagen fahren man kann dort ordentlich Speed fahren.

Sagt mal was dazu bei interessen geb ich euch die Adresse wo Ihr gut parken könnt hier bekannt da ja das LMB noch nicht auf der Startseite aufgelistet ist.

Das wär doch ne ganz gute Alternative um doch noch zu fahren, vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht so stark. Bei leichtem Regen wärs auch nicht so das Problem da weite Teile ja bewaldet sind und von Laubdach das gröbste abgefangen wird.

Hier nochmal der Link fals Ihr euch vorher Infos euínholen wollt www.vulkanradweg.de


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. Januar 2004)

Hier findet Ihr das LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgliste.php

Ciao

Achim

 da ist auch schon unser Stammtisch drin


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Januar 2004)

Hab den Termin jetzt doch mal eingetragen hier ist der Link zum LMB 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgliste.php

Die Uhrzeit hab ich mal bei 18.45 belassen falls jemand mit will der erst später kann soll ers mich wissen lassen, dann ändere ich den Eintrag falls es nicht viel später sein wird.

Gruß und hoffentlich mit reger Teilnahme 


Torsten


----------



## Ippie (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tboy,

ich bin morgen dabei. Im LMB funktioniert die Eintragung nicht. Wenn es morgen nicht so stark regnet bin ich dabei. Gib mir noch eine Beschreibung, wo ich parken kann. Am besten mit Straßen- oder Parkplatznamen. Sonst findet mein Navi nicht den Weg.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire75 (13. Januar 2004)

MEIN NEUES BIKE IST DA !!!!!!!  

war vorhin in gedern, es ist heute gekommen, muss noch zusammengebaut werden, und am donnerstag vormittag kann ich es holen  

mein altes bike werde ich verkaufen, auch am donnerstag....

bin total happy!!!!!

also, wenn ihr ab donnerstag mal ein treffen habt, wo anfänger mitkönnen, dann sagt mir bescheid!!!!

*megaglücklichesmonsterbin*


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
erst Mal an Google - ja, ich habe gelesen, dass die Barbarossatour morgen ausfällt  - herzlichen Dank an Tboy für's Alternativprogramm, ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen abend nach Ortenberg komme werde - von Frankfurt über Dietzenbach nach Ortenberg ist schon 'ne Ecke zu fahren und braucht auch Zeit. So wie sich im Moment die Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch türmt gibt das einen harten Konflikt... 
So long,
viele Grüße
Christian

Ach so: @Kawamoster - Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Was für ein Rockhopper ist es denn nun genau geworden? Mit/ohne Comp/pro/women?


----------



## spitfire75 (13. Januar 2004)

ist eins ohne comp, pro und aber auch kein women. zumindest hab ich bei der bestellung nix davon gesagt und habe vorhin auch nur die kiste gesehen...

aber laut der beschreibung im prospekt, ist das women, zumindest die reifen bis 60kg körpergewicht geeignet... ich will zwar abnehmen, aber dass ich auf 60 kg komme, glaub ich nicht  

nuja, aber ich denk, es is tausendfach besser als mein altes bike und ich freu mich riesig aufs fahren!!!!!!


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2004)

Ja dann fahr ich auch mal den Vulkanweg wenns nicht regnet. Freut mich das noch ne Alternative angeboten wurde. Bräuchte aber wie Ippie auch ne kleine Wegbeschreibung. 

@ tboy @ Wegen dem WE kann ich noch nix sagen... Wenn der Samstag trocken bleibt, fahre ich wohl in Mainflingen mit.  

Grüzi Google


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Januar 2004)

Also ich hoffe Ihr wisst wo Ortenberg ist?!

Der Parkplatz ist direkt an der B275 das ist die Hauptsraße die durch Ortenberg führt. Das ist die Lauterbacher Straße.

Ihr müsst also durch Ortenberg durchfahren richtung Lauterbach wenn man fast durch ist kommt auf der rechten Seite so ein Türmchen mit ner kleinen Brücke davor, genau da ist ein großer platz zum parken. Ich steh dann auch da und warte auf euch. Handy hab ich auch dabei dann könnt Ihr mich bei bedarf auch anrufen.


----------



## spitfire75 (13. Januar 2004)

also, wenn da in mainflingen auch jemand wie ich ne chance hat mitzukommen, dann wäre dass durchaus ne gute gelegenheit mein neues bike einzuweihen, oder?  

wer kommt denn da noch so hin von euch, und wie läuft das da ab?
@ tboy: erklärst du mir wie ich da hinkomme?  

falls das wetter allerdings so ist wie heute, dann überleg ichs mir nochmal...


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Kawamoster 

Am Samstag bin ich leider nicht in Mainflingen kann nicht.
Du mußt Richtung Aschaffenburg fahren A45 dann kommt na Ausfahrt Mainhausen da mußte abfahren dann richtung Mainhausen/Mainflingen nach Mainflingen rein dann immer der Vorfahrtsstraße folgen bis die Abknickt da gerade aus ins Wohngebiet bis es nur noch links geht dann bis ganz nach hinten da Kommt ne Kirche dann nach recht und wenn Du dann zuweit fährst landeste im Main Also besser Du parkst vorher auf dem Parkplatz an der Kirche und an der Brücke treffen wir uns immer


----------



## Ippie (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

und schon muß ich alles über den Haufen werfen. 
Morgen Abend muß ich mein Auto in die Werkstatt bringen. Das heißt: ich habe kein Fahrzeug, wo mein Rad hineinpasst. Unser Zweitwagen ist ein Seat Arosa. Bei dem gibt es schon Platzprobleme mit einer einzigen Getränkekiste. 

Sorry  
Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. Ich werde auf der Rolle rumgurken. :kotz: 

Ich werde am Samstag in Mainflingen fahren, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

Tschau

Volker


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> und schon muß ich alles über den Haufen werfen.
> Morgen Abend muß ich mein Auto in die Werkstatt bringen. Das heißt: ich habe kein Fahrzeug, wo mein Rad hineinpasst. Unser Zweitwagen ist ein Seat Arosa. Bei dem gibt es schon Platzprobleme mit einer einzigen Getränkekiste.
> ...




 Ich kann noch ein Radträger montieren und Dich im Corsa mitnehmen ???

@ Kawamoster @ Mainflingen wäre ein guter Anfang...Die Biker teilen sich in verschiedene Leistungsgruppen auf. Fang erst mal in der Fun-Gruppe mit Gerd an. Ob ich in die Fun oder nächsthöhere gehe weiß ich erst am Samstag. Bis dann.

Grüzi Google


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2004)

Und ich schon wieder !!!  

Man kann sich wieder ins LMB eintragen...Ich sags nur deshalb weil ich wissen muß wer alles zum Stammtisch nächsten Donnerstag kommt. Vorsorglich habe ich wieder den gemütlichen Tisch für 10 - 12 Personen bestellt. Falls es nämlich deutlich mehr oder weniger werden, will ich vorab umdisponieren können.

Weiterhin mache ich wieder einen LMB-Eintrag für die   Barbarossatour  , die nächste Woche Dienstag für 18:45 Uhr geplant ist. Wollen wir für gutes Wetter beten, damit die Tour auch fahrbar ist.  

Grüzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire75 (14. Januar 2004)

ok, dann bin ich am samstag auf jeden fall in der fungruppe dabei, wenn das wetter mitspielt!!!

freu mich!!!  

mal ne andere frage, was findet ihr besser, trinkflaschen  oder diese camel-bags, die man wie einen rucksack trägt?


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Januar 2004)

Also ich benutze beides. Bei kurzen Strecken finde ich Flaschen besser weil sie schneller befüllt und wieder sauber sind. Dabei ist aber zu beachten das man nen gescheiten Flaschenhalter hat wo die Flaschen auch drin bleiben egal wo man lang fährt  , empfehlen kann ich da die Halter von Speci die Ribcage egal welche Variante.
Auf längeren Strecken ist der Camelback besser weil dort mehr rein geht.

Auch nicht uninteressant ist der Camelback dahingehen daß das Getränk im Sommer länger kühl und im Winter länger warm bleibt.

Das Spricht im Sommer aber auch gegen den Camelback da man über den Rücken eine nicht unerhebliche menge an Hitze verdampft die durch den Camelback aufgestaut wird. 

Im Endefekt isses egal hauptsache Du hast genug zu trinken dabei für Deine Tour und entprechend der Temperatur.   

Ich werde im Sommer bei dem Maras einfach mal ausprobieren mit was ich besser hin komme. Zwei Flaschen (eventuell bei den Verpflegunsstellen nachfüllen oder extra was trinken) oder mitm Camelback.


----------



## spitfire75 (14. Januar 2004)

ok, dann werd ich meine alten nuckelflaschenhalter auch ans neue bike bauen und mich mal nach rückenkamelen umschaun  

sagt mal, wie weit fährt die fungruppe in mainflingen denn so?


----------



## Ippie (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] vielen Dank für Dein Angebot. Ich wollte Dich anrufen, aber Du bist nicht an 's Handy gegangen. Ich habe heute schon was anderes vorgenommen. Aber am Samstag sehen wir uns in Mainflingen.

@[email protected] In Mainflingen fährt die Gruppe nicht so weit. Mehr hoch und runter. Spaß beiseite: Meistens sind es so um die 25 - 30 km und ca. 700 hm. Das richtet sich aber nach dem schwächsten Fahrer(in) in der Gruppe. Also normalerweise kein Problem. Ich fahre am Samstag auch dort mit.
Trinkrucksack: Ich habe mir jetzt eine Trinkrucksack besorgt, da mir die Flüssigkeit aus zwei Flaschen nicht immer reicht. Außerdem sieht die Flasche bei diesen Witterungsverhältnissen nach wenigen Metern recht schlammig aus. Das heißt: Trinkventil vor dem trinken vom groben Schmutz befreien. Und das ist während der Fahrt nicht so toll.

Also viel Spaß heute Abend und bis Samstag (sofern das wetter passt)

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sieht die Flasche bei diesen Witterungsverhältnissen nach wenigen Metern recht schlammig aus. Das heißt: Trinkventil vor dem trinken vom groben Schmutz befreien. Und das ist während der Fahrt nicht so toll.
> 
> Also viel Spaß heute Abend und bis Samstag (sofern das wetter passt)
> 
> ...



Ich hab ne Flasche mit ner Klappkappe. Da wird nix schmutzig. Aber einen Rucksack werde ich mir auch noch besorgen. Es ist blöd mitten im Gelände nach der Flasche zu greifen, mit einer Hand zu fahren....Manchmal läßt man deshalb das wichtige Trinken einfach...Mit dem Trinkrucksack geht das viel besser und vor allem hat man immer ausreichend Flüssigkeit dabei.

@ Ippie @ Hatte während Deines Anrufes gerade ein Gespräch......Wir sehen uns in Mainflingen


----------



## spitfire75 (14. Januar 2004)

Danke für eure tips!! hab mich schon ma im ebay nach trinkrucksäcken umgeschaut...

freu mich euch am samstag mal kennenzulernen


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. Januar 2004)

für normale touren ist ein trinkrucksack bestimmt von vorteil, aber bei einem rennen/marathon etwas schwer=langsamer nachzufüllen da geht das mit einer trinkflasche schon besser. und man hat keine 2 - 3 kg auf dem rücken.

@[email protected] das mit dem fahren und trinken bekommst du auch noch hin mit der zeit ist übungssache 

@[email protected] weis nicht ob ich in nächster zeit noch in mainflingen mit fahre. die startzeit ist nicht grade der brüller und die fahrzeit ist zulang. gibt immer wieder ärger mit meiner familie. und die strecken auswahl ist etwas zu schlammig für meinen geschmack. gibt tausend trails am hahnenkamm die nicht so schlammig sind und besser fürs wintertraining geeignet sind.

wie schauts am sonntag 11:00 aus? Tour??

ciao 

Barracuda


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Januar 2004)

Wie siehts jetzt aus mit heute Abend sind Goggle und ich die Einzigen die fahren wollen?

@Goggle ich warte dann da um 18.45 das Wetter scheint ja stabil zu bleiben.

P.S. mittlerweile haben ein paar Marathonseiten upgedatet ich bring dann die infos zum Stammtisch mit.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. Januar 2004)

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt Eure Tour auf dem Vulkanradweg gut hinter Euch gebracht und hattet Spaß  Während Ihr geradelt seid, durfte ich in Frankfurt im Stau stehen (es ist Messe ) und als ich Frankfurt hinter mir hatte, hatte ich einen Unfall vor mir - nach anderthalb Stunden für 20 km war ich dann Zuhause. Im Sommer geht's mit dem Rad schneller... 

Fürs Wochenende: Ich werde auch Mal versuchen, in Mainflingen an den Start zu gehen (aber Barracuda_de hat völlig recht - der Termin ist echt ungünstig, gerade für die Family).

@Kawamoster - die Kameltüte ist schon echt gut. Ich glaube bei Bicycles (nein, ich habe keinen Werbevertrag mit denen und die Lieferzeiten sind eigentlich auch zu lang) gibt's den RimRunner-Rucksack mit Trinkblase noch im Angebot. Aber: Das "zutzeln" aus dem Schlauch kann einen schön aus der Puste bringen. Bin seit Weihnachten mit so einem Ding unterwegs und so richtig dran gewöhnt habe ich mich noch nicht. Aber der warme Rücken ist bei kaltem Wetter nicht zu verachten 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Januar 2004)

Wie immer muß ich natürlich wieder mal meinen Senf dazu geben.  

Zum Ersten: Gestrige Tour:   Ausgefallen !!   Wollte gerade losfahren, da fing es an zu Regnen...Ne dreiviertel Stunde später gings dann richtig los (zumindest in Steinheim), so daß ich mich auch nicht ärgern mußte, daß ich und tboy im beiderseitigen Einvernehmen die Tour abgesagt hatten.

Zum Zweiten: Trinkflasche oder Trinkrucksack   : @ Barracuda @ Also ich denke, auch wenn ich keine Erfahrung mit dem Trinkrucksack habe, daß er mehr Vorteile bringt. Gerade bei längeren Touren oder einen Marathon. So viel Trinkflaschen wie man eigentlich benötigt kann man nicht mitnehmen. Das Nachfüllen ist doch nervig. Andererseits ist es vielleicht eine willkommene Verschnaufpause ?. Ich denke, daß ich einen vollen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen werde, der übrigens immer leichter wird, und zusätzlich meine große, leere Trinkflasche, die ich dann zum Nachfüllen nutzen werde  

Zum Dritten: Bikertreff in Mainflingen. Kwi-Schan und Barracuda haben da schon Recht. Mir ist die Startzeit auch viel zu spät. Deshalb ist der Bikertreff für mich immer nur eine Alternative, die eh immer in Anspruch genommen werden kann, wenns nicht anders geht. Ich kann in der Regel eigentlich immer früher, ob Samstag oder Sonntag....von mir aus würde ich schon ne Tour ab 10:30 Uhr machen.

Zum Vierten: Dieses Wochende werde ich  wohl die erste trockene Möglichkeit in Anspruch nehmen. Momentan soll der Sonntag der trockene Tag sein. Ob's wirklich so kommt ? Also Bikertreff von mir nun doch wieder in Frage gestellt. Eben ziemlich instabil die jetzige Wetterlage. Ich hab schon mit meiner Frau gesprochen, daß ich ausnahmsweise keinen festen Termin am WE zum Fahren nennen kann. @ Alle @ Wer kann denn an beiden Tagen ? Wer kann nur an einem Tag ?  Ab wieviel Uhr ? Wir könnten dann noch kurzfristig was ausmachen....

Grüzi Google


----------



## Ippie (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@google und [email protected] Ich habe mir schon fast gedacht, das Eure Tour ins Wasser fällt. Es war den ganzen Tag schön und ab 18:00 Uhr fing es an zu schütten. Langsam nevt das Wetter etwas.

@[email protected] Das mit der Startzeit in Mainflingen finde ich auch nicht optimal. Ich bin immer von 13:00 Uhr bis 18:00 unterwegs (inkl. Anfahrt und Reinigung). Das heißt, der ganze Samstag ist weg. Mir wäre eine frühere Startzeit auch lieber. Aber nicht vor 11:00 Uhr. Und dann auch nicht immer 3 Std. Im Sommer, wenn es wieder länger hell ist, werde ich meine Samstage wieder anders einteilen (auch schon wegen den anfallenden Gartenpflege). Entweder morgens (früher mittag) oder dann nach 17:00 Uhr. 

Das Wetter am Wochende soll ja auch wieder ein Regenmix geben. Der Sonntag soll aber trockener aber auch kälter werden. Für eine Tour außerhalb von Mainflingen wäre ich auch zu haben. Aber bitte nicht am frühen Sonntag morgen.  Meine ganze Familie gehört zu den langschläfern. 

Also bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Januar 2004)

Man diese Sch... Wetter kann einem echt alle gute Laune verderben.
Gestern punkt 18.15 wollte mich gerade umziehen und losfahren da ruft mich Google an und teilt mir mit das es bei Ihm schon regnet. Wir habens dann sein lassen baden gehen wollte ich ers wieder zu hause   . Kurz darauf hab ich gedacht die Sinnflut kommt über uns  

Jetzt zu Mainflingen. Für mich ist das auch eher immer ein Asweichtermin wenn keiner kann oder einige erst später. Ansonsten wäre ich auch für ne frühere Startzeit.

Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht aber am Sonntag hät ich zeit. Also wär auch ich bereit für ne Tour am Morgens.
Wie Wärs denn mal zu Abwechlung mit dem Buchberg Barracuda kennt sich dort doch auch bischen aus dort sind doch auch ein paar ganz interessante Strecken sofern ich das noch in Erinnnerung habe?


----------



## Sarch (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo

da ihr fast alle mit dem Samstag nicht so recht zufrieden seid, will ich mal den Vorschlag von tboy aufgreifen um euch auch endlich mal kennen zulernen.
Wie siehts aus mit Sonntag 10:00Uhr Parkplatz AppliedFilms in Alzenau. Barracuda und ich kennen ab hier fast alle Wege(Buchberg oder Hahnenkamm, egal).
Bei Interesse gibts natürlich eine Wegbeschreibung 

Ciao Sarch


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. Januar 2004)

wenn ihr mich nicht an den nächsten baum nagelt wenn wir mal wider im kreis gefahren sind, kann ich mal den guid spielen 

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## spitfire75 (15. Januar 2004)

MY NEW BABY IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!   

erzählt mal was über die tour am sonntag, vielleicht komm ich auch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Januar 2004)

Zu Sonntag sag ich mal vorsichtig ja    Ich schmeiß nämlich kurzfristig *alles* um, wenn wettertechnisch ein anderer Zeitpunkt geeignet ist .....Nachdem soll viel ins Wasser gefallen ist, will ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen  10:30 Uhr kriege ich da persönlich besser auf die Reihe...

Nehmt mich doch als Guide ?!   Ich kann Euch Strecken zeigen, die zuvor nicht mal ich kannte....   Lichtanlage könnte erforderlich werden. Wenigstens einer von uns sollte ein voll aufgeladenes Handy dabei haben  

Grüzi Google

Ps. Wo ist Lupo und Lupine, äähm Miss Marple ????  Wir könnten doch auch mal wieder was gemeinsam machen ??


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Januar 2004)

Also das mit Sonntag hört sich ganz gut an wär aber auch eher für 10.30 Uhr 
Wie wärs einfach mal den Termin ins LMB und gut is. Dann können wir uns immer noch entscheiden wo die Reise hin gehen soll ob Buchberg oder Hahnekann (oder beides   ). 

Haupsache es gibt ein paar rasante Abfahrten und knackige Anstiege


----------



## Kwi-Schan (15. Januar 2004)

Also Sonntag, 10:30h auf dem Parkplatz von Applied Films in Alzenau (wo ist denn das genau? Straßenname reicht! Danke!) - ich will sehen, dass ich zu so früher Stunde *gähn* mit dabei bin 
Bis dahin,
Christian


----------



## Miss Marple (15. Januar 2004)

Ps. Wo ist Lupo und Lupine, äähm Miss Marple ????  Wir könnten doch auch mal wieder was gemeinsam machen ?? [/QUOTE]
                                                                                                        Hi, Google @ [email protected] wir sind noch da  , nur arbeitstechnisch ein bisschen mehr eingespannt. Eine gemeinsame Tour am Sonntag mit Barracuda als Guide wäre bestimmt interessant. Das Wetter soll am 18. auch nicht so regnerisch sein. Vielleicht wird noch ne IBC-Veranstaltung draus mit fetten Punkten für den Winterpokal  

bis bald
martina


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Januar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn das genau? Straßenname reicht! Danke!



Ist in Alzenau genau hinterm Aldi wo wir auch schon lang gefahren sind wenn wir uns bei Matthias getroffen haben, sofern ich mich nicht täusch ist das die Siemensstraße (oder war das die bei Matthias Fa.). 

@Barracuda bitte verbessern falls falsch


----------



## maixle (15. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

also am Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich dabei bin. Es hört sich aber recht interessant an. Muss es mal mit meinen Herzensdame abklären. 

@tboy:
Tu dies einfach. Stell den Termin ins LMB. Sollte ich definitiv mitkommen, werde ich mich noch reinschreiben.

@alle:
Sollte es morgen abend nicht regnen, werde ich mal ein GA-Training am Main machen. Wer Lust hat, soll mir einfach kurz bescheid sagen. Ich würde einfach von Hanau nach Frankfurt und wieder zurück fahren. 
Uhrzeit: 18.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Hanau, Mainweg bei Schloss Phillipsruhe
Ich peile jetzt erstmal diese Uhrzeit an. Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, wäre ich diesbezüglich auch flexibel.

In diesem Sinne vielleicht bis morgen oder Sonntag.
Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Haupsache es gibt ein paar rasante Abfahrten und knackige Anstiege



Genau !!!! Ich hab genug von diesen Weicheitouren !!!!  

Öööhhmmm.....Wollt nur mal die Buchstabengröße ausprobieren....  

@ Miss Marple, Lupo und der Rest der Welt @ Ich bete das es am Sonntag trocken ist und wir mal wieder richtig viele Mann/Frau vom Thread sind  

Grüzi Google


----------



## Sarch (15. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wegen Sonntag 10:30Uhr AppliedFilms Parkplatz. Siemensstr. 100
Ganz einfach.
Wenn ihr von der Autobahn kommt fahrt ihr in Alzenau (Nord) ab.
Biegt dann links (von Aschaffenburg) bzw. rechts (von oben) Richtung Alzenau ab. 
Achtung: nach ca.100m geht rechts eine kleine Strasse in den
Gewerbepark Schäferheide. Diese nehmt ihr!
100m mit einigen Kurven durch den Wald und schon steht ihr sozusagen  mitten auf dem Parkpatz.   
wie gesagt gaaanz einfach.

also bis Sonntag


----------



## Ippie (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt weiß ich bescheid. Ich bin der einzige LANGSCHLÄFER. Also mit Sonntag muß ich mit mir persönlich noch vereinbaren. Setzt es ins LMB und ich werde mich frühestens am Samstag Abend eintragen. 

@[email protected] morgen eine GA-Tour wäre nicht schlecht. Aber wenn möglich würde ich lieber Richtung Aschaffenburg fahren. Die letzte Frankfurt-Tour war das letzte. Ich muß das aber auch noch mit meiner Family abklären.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## maixle (15. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

@ippie:
bezüglich Frankfurt kann ich Dich natürlich gut verstehen . Wir können da auch in Richtung Aschaffenburg fahren. Ich bin da vollkommen flexibel. Da ich aber morgen abend ohne Auto bin, müssten wir schon in der Nähe von Philippsruh oder bei mir starten. Aber ich denke, auch da wird man sich einig   . 

Also in diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (15. Januar 2004)

um es kurz zumachen, ich kann nicht 

meine Oma Feiert ihren was weis ich wievielten. Sorry

Aber ich hab schon mit Sarch gesprochen der nimmt die Tourguidmütze mit 
Wer nicht mehr kann wird auch von ihm geschoben, da hat er Erfahrung mit

Viel Spass


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @alle:
> Sollte es morgen abend nicht regnen, werde ich mal ein GA-Training am Main machen. Wer Lust hat, soll mir einfach kurz bescheid sagen. Ich würde einfach von Hanau nach Frankfurt und wieder zurück fahren.
> Uhrzeit: 18.00 Uhr
> Grüsse
> Maixle



Normalerweise würde ich ja mitfahren...Übrigens jetzt erst mal auch nicht mehr unbedingt Richtung Frankfurt   . Freitag ist aber generell schlecht bei mir. Einen anderen Tag unter der Woche gerne, wenn nicht gerade ne B.-Tour statt findet. Wenn Du wieder mal Main fahren willst, immer melden...Ich werds auch tun...

@ Alle, Barracuda @ Sonntagstour: Na ja, dann müssen wir uns eben mit Sarch verirren   Wiso hat er eigentlich mit Anschieben Erfahrung ??

Übrigens sieht heute die Wettervorhersage fürs WE insgesamt beschissen aus: 80 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. Januar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle, Barracuda @ Sonntagstour: Na ja, dann müssen wir uns eben mit Sarch verirren  Wiso hat er eigentlich mit Anschieben Erfahrung ??


Hat letztes Jahr nach einer GROSSEN Feierabendtour einen Kollegen aus dem Kahlgrund raus nach Alzenau zurück geschoben, weil der Kollege einen Parkschein gezogen hatte (platt war).

So werd jetzt mal zu Sarch gehen und im erklären wie mal was ins LMB schreibt, wenn das erfolgreich ist steht eure Sonntagstour gleich drin 

CU


----------



## Sarch (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

danke Barracuda, ohne dich hätte ich das nie geschafft.   

Steht jetzt auch im LMB.

Alle die Lust haben sollten am Sonntag um 10:30Uhr in Alzenau sein.
Wettertechnisch sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus. Der Sonntag soll trocken und teilweise auch sonnig sein.  

Barracuda schlägt sich lieber die Wampe voll.   schmatz.........

ciao Sarch

PS.:Freu mich euch endlich mal kennen zulernen.


----------



## tboy0709 (16. Januar 2004)

Hallloollooo   

Also ich bin dabei leider kann man sich gerade eben nicht ins LMB eintragen funzt mal wieder net.

Ach wir werden schon nen weg finden  Das gute am verirren ist das man da meist die besten wege findet    

@ Sarch kannst ja ein Abschleppseil mitbringen, wie einige beim Transalp


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2004)

Also wenns nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei. Tboy hat  es ja irgendwie geschafft ins LMB einen Eintrag zu machen. Bei mir klappts net....  

Wenns da öfter beim eintragen Probleme gibt, muß ich nochmal auf andere Weise wegen der Barbarossatour nächste Woche und wegen unseres Stammtisches nachhaken. Zur Barbarossatour gibts momentan 2 Einträge, zum Stammtisch nur 6 ?!


----------



## tboy0709 (16. Januar 2004)

Ich denke die basteln da noch dran. Habs auch nur auf Umwegen und mehreren Versuchen geschafft.

Seite mit "Alle Termine anzeigen" seperat geöffnet und dann einfach auf "selbst anmelden" dann gings.


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die basteln da noch dran. Habs auch nur auf Umwegen und mehreren Versuchen geschafft.
> 
> Seite mit "Alle Termine anzeigen" seperat geöffnet und dann einfach auf "selbst anmelden" dann gings.



 Gebongt


----------



## Lupo (16. Januar 2004)

öha!
darf man mal fragen, was dabei unter "technisch schwer" zu verstehn ist?  
Im Prinzip würden wir ja auch mitfahrn aber wenn jetzt eh alles aufgeweicht ist hab ich auf akrobatische Einlagen net so die Lust.

So, jetzt probier ich mal mich einzutagen, Tour und   

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (16. Januar 2004)

Mein Kollege "Sarch" ist nur Anwender. Sollte eigendlich mittel werden!
Die Wege zum Buchberg sind denke ich alle sehr gut befahrbar, der Boden dort ist sehr sandhaltig und das Wasser kann dort gut versickern! 

Wenn jetzt noch einer mit fährt gibt es auch noch extra Punkte, ich könnt mich zerreissen.

Viel Spass


----------



## Sarch (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo

hier spricht der "nur Anwender"  
Barracuda ist nur so gemein zu mir weil er nicht mitfahren kann  
ich meinte ja auch nur das Essen wird dir "schwer" im Magen liegen.

wir können die Tour am Sonntag jedoch auch durchaus etwas kniffelig gestalten. hi hi ich denke da an den Pilzweg am Hahnenkamm.
Wer den noch nicht kennt.... nur fliegen ist schöner.
Ich denke wir finden für jeden was. Nur keine Angst und alle schön pünktlich sein.

ciao bis Sonntag


----------



## Kwi-Schan (16. Januar 2004)

@Sarch
Der Pilzweg ist bestens bekannt - frag mal Maixle danach  und tboy bekommt glänzende Augen wenn Du ihm noch zwei Mal davon was sagst  Aber immerhin es gibt ja auch einen gut fahrbaren "Umweg" außen entlang für diejenigen, die's etwas gemütlicher wollen.

@Google
Mit der Barbarossatour wird es bei mir nächste Woche leider nichts  Zu viel zu tun, Termine, Termine.... 

Ansonsten bis Sonntag,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Lupo (16. Januar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jetzt noch einer mit fährt gibt es auch noch extra Punkte, ich könnt mich zerreissen.



ei dann fang schonma so langsam damit an. Mir sind zu sechst, und auch kein Spassklicker dabei wie sonst immer  

@sarch:
ich lass mich mal überraschen, "schwer" ist ja relativ und ich hab da schon gemütliche Feierabendrunden erlebt   aber solange es einen Chickenway gibt kann ja nix schiefgehn


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ei dann fang schonma so langsam damit an. Mir sind zu sechst, und auch kein Spassklicker dabei wie sonst immer


jetzt kann mir nur noch Petrus helfen  

Ich wünsch euch eine super tolle Tour. 

Nacht


----------



## Google (17. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ei dann fang schonma so langsam damit an. Mir sind zu sechst, und auch kein Spassklicker dabei wie sonst immer



Wir sind Sieben !! Kwi-Schan kommt auch hat sich aber nicht angemeldet !!!

@ Barracuda  @ Wie ?? Da kann Dir nur noch Petrus helfen ?? Kannst das uns ruhig mal gönnen....

@ Alle @ Mein Versprechen: Wenn es morgen nicht Backsteine regnet werde ich, auch wenn es ab und an mal regnet oder nieselt auf alle Fälle zum Treffpunkt erscheinen. Ich entscheide mich in der  letzten Minute vor Ort...Wenn nett mache mer halt schon einen " Vorabstammtisch" ?? In Alzenau gibts nette Lokalitäten   

Grüzi Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfuzzy (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo!!!

ja mich gibts auch noch und wollte mich zu 99% zur Tour morgen in Alzenau anschliessen. Werde mich dann ggf. spätestens heute abend verbindlich      im LMB anmelden. 

Also denne bis morgen!

Bikerfuzzy,

der schreibfaule Mitleser


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. Januar 2004)

So, der "siebte Zwerg" hat sich im LMB für morgen auch eingetragen 
Dann hoffen wir Mal, dass Barracudas Einfluss auf Petrus nicht ZU groß ist 
Bis morgen,
Christian


----------



## spitfire75 (17. Januar 2004)

werde heut doch nicht nach mainflingen kommen, später kommt jemand, der mein altes bike kauft  

bis morgen


----------



## Sarch (17. Januar 2004)

All @ das scheint morgen ja ne richtig tolle Sache zu werden.  
Da sollte ich mich wohl von meiner besten Seite zeigen  
Hab schon überlegt ob wir nicht den Wald sperren lassen bei so vielen teilnehmern. Am montag kann ich euch dann sagen wie ein zerrissener barracuda aussieht.  
Vorausgesetzt er traut sich in die Firma mit seiner angefressenen Wampe  

bis morgen


----------



## Google (17. Januar 2004)

bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!
> 
> ja mich gibts auch noch und wollte mich zu 99% zur Tour morgen in Alzenau anschliessen. Werde mich dann ggf. spätestens heute abend verbindlich      im LMB anmelden.
> 
> ...



@ bikerfuzzy @ Gut von Dir zu hören...Da weiß ich wenigstens, daß bei Euch zu Haus noch alles im grünen Bereich ist. Hatte schon überlegt mal anzurufen. Wenn Du morgen dabei bist sind wir schon 9.  

Und wenn unser geouteter Langschläfer Ippie aus dem Freigericht seine Gräten hochkriegt sind wir 10 !! Also Volker, auf gehts...  Schon mal was von Gruppenzwang gehört ?   

Hoffentlich tut sich Barracuda nichts an .....oder erwürgt gar seine liebe Großmutter  

Grüße Frank


----------



## mat2u (17. Januar 2004)

am Sonntag in aller Frühe aus dem Bett zu quälen wo es da doch so schön warm ist   
Denn  mal bis morgen halb elf bei Aldi


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Januar 2004)

Na hier gehts ja richtig rund wo ich den Tag über nicht da war  

Das wird ja richtig super morgen, dann lasst uns mal schön die Gegend unsicher machen   

Also ich finde Google hat recht IPPI HEB DEINEN MÜDEN HINTERN AUSM BETT   

Wie jetzt glänzende aucgen beim Pilzweg      von mir aus dreimal hintereínander   

@Sarch ich hoffe Du bist fit das wir die anderen morgen mal scheuchen können  kleiner scherz, das sich jetzt ja keiner wieder austrägt ausm LMB  sonst gibts    

Also denne dann bis morgen in aller Frische

Gruß Torsten


----------



## maixle (18. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

werde, wie Ihr wohl schon festgestellt habt, nicht mitfahren können. Habe nämlich auch vergessen, dass meine Frau heute Ihre Prüfung zum 2. Braungurt (Karate) hat. Da will ich natürlich dabei sein...aber so langsam muss ich vorsichtig sein, was Widerworte anbetrifft   .

Ippie und ich waren aber trotzdem schön brav und sind gestern in Mainflingen mitgefahren...es war ein wahre Schlammschlacht...ein paar Kilo weniger und ich wäre teilweise wenigstens nicht bis zur Radnabe im Schlamm eingesunken  ...aber es war trotzdem richtig angenehm und schlammig.

@kwi-schan:
...jaja, immer diese spöttischen Bemerkungen  . Naja, muss aber zugeben, wenn ich auf einer Tour nicht wenigstens einmal Schlamm und Dreck fressen muss, dann war das keine richtige Tour  .

So, nun muss ich aber mal los. Ich wünsche Euch heute viel Spass beim Schlammcatchen. Bei der grossen Gruppe kann das auch nur richtig gut werden.

In diesem Sinne bis Donnerstag
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (18. Januar 2004)

Also Leutz ich pack jetzt meine Sachen und fahr los hat zwar eben bischen geregnet aber das ist mir scheiß egal.  

Hab aber nochmal in Wetterbericht geschaut und da steht nicht von Regen also bis denne.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ippie (18. Januar 2004)

Guten morgen zusammen,

bin pünktlich um 10:15 Uhr aufgestanden jetzt und habe gerade mein Sonntagsfrühstück mit der Familie beendet. 
Also es wird wenige Tage im Jahr geben, wo ich mich für 10:30 Uhr motivieren kann. Vielleicht im Sommer, wenn es mittags schon 30° C hat und man nur früh am Morgen oder spät am Abend fahren kann. Jetzt habe ich sogar Euren Sonder-Aufruf verschlafen. 

Wie Maixle schon schrieb, waren wir gestern beide in Mainflingen aktiv. Und heute werde ich mit meiner Familie einmal schwimmen gehen. Obwohl ja heute optimales Radl-Wetter ist. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet viel Spaß

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire75 (18. Januar 2004)

sorry!!!!!
mir ist heute das passiert, was ich in der schule als ausrede fürs zuspätkommen verwendet habe....mein wecker ist stehen geblieben  

naja, als ich dann wach wurde war es halb eins.....  

hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal verzeihen  

bis dienstag!!! falls ich jetzt noch mitfahren darf???


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. Januar 2004)

Na ihr glücklichen Sonntagsbiker, 

da ich meinen Teller so schön leer gegessen habe, hattet ihr so ein tolles Bike Wetter. 

Denke Ihr hattet eine tolle Tour und der Guide hat euch alle wieder heil zum Auto gebracht. Von Miss M. und Lupo weis ich (Winterpokal) das ihr etwas mehr wie 2 h unterwegs wart (Miss M. du hast die extra Punkte vergessen). Hab ich mir gestern auf den Rennrad auch gegönnt, schön im GA1 damit die Grundlagen für die MAs da sind.
Wo hat euch den mein Kollege hin geführt und vor allen dingen konnte er sich geschwindigkeits mässig etwas zurück halten, der alte Heisser? 

Bin ja mal gespannt was er mir morgen alles erzählt.

Ciao


----------



## spitfire75 (18. Januar 2004)

so, ich war aber auch nicht untätig und bin heute hier in der gegend rumgefahren..

bin total glücklich mit meinem neuen bike, werd aber wohl noch mal zum händler fahren müssen, denn die schaltung ist wohl nicht richtig eingestellt.
wenn ich hoch oder runter schalte, springt die schaltung nach ein paar umdrehungen von selbst in einen anderen gang,variiert zwischen hoch und niedrigen gang.is ne tolle sache, so am berg und dein rad schaltet mal in nen schweren gang...

kennt jemand das problem und kann mir vielleicht sagen, ob und wie ich es selbst beheben kann?


----------



## Miss Marple (18. Januar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> (Miss M. du hast die extra Punkte vergessen


danke für den Hinweis aber die Jungs warn heut ´n bischen zu schnell für mich und da bin ich halt nach 10min. zurück und meine eigene Tour übern Hahnenkamm gefahrn, schööön langsam.  

Martina


----------



## Lupo (18. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand das problem und kann mir vielleicht sagen, ob und wie ich es selbst beheben kann?


Das ist eigentlich kein Problem, das kommt, weil sich die neuen Züge erstmal "setzen" müssen (wie dei Speichen übrigens auch). Wie man´s einstellt kann ich dir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen. Ist grad für grössere Touren net falsch, wenn man sich selbst helfen kann.

Übrigens, was ist eigentlich bei euch in Gedern Samstagnachts los, dassde dann bis 12.30 durchpennst  ich hab gedacht, da werden um 18.00 die Bordsteine hochgeklappt


----------



## spitfire75 (18. Januar 2004)

hm, eigentlich hab ich nur ferngesehen, aber ich bin ein absoluter langschläfer, und wenn mein wecker net funktioniert, gehts halt schief..

naja, ich hoffe, ihr seid jetz net böse...

@lupo: also, du meinst, ich muss nicht zum händler, deswegen? wär mir ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, wenn man das selbst beheben kann


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster verschlafen.....nur so ein bißchen bis 12.30 ??  Trotzdem waren wir 9 !! Waren schon mal vom Thread so viele zusammen gekommen ??

Jedenfalls war heute das Wetter gut, die Tour und unser Guide Sarch perfekt. Nachdem ich als letzte Tour den Frankfurter Eklat erleben mußte, hat mir das heute sehr gut getan. 

Hut ab auch vor Sakir, der bis zum Schluß dabei blieb. Er hätte eigentlich den Benutzernamen Quälsau verdient   ....Den hat hier ein anderer aber schon inne. Ein paar Wochen noch dann kommt er sicherlich um einiges besser mit   

@ Barbarossatour @ Noch sind wir 3 laut LMB. Ich hoffe es heizen noch ein paar mit !!!  

@ Stammtisch @ Ich hoffe wir kriegen noch das Dutzend voll !! Morgen werde ich glaube ich an alle noch nicht  eingetragenen ne InfoPm schicken. @ Miss Marple @ Wie schon heutenachmittag gesagt. Das ist kein " Männerstammtisch "  !!  Am Donnerstag treffen sich Leute mit den gleichen Interessen und wollen ein bißchen fachsimpeln....Im übrigen kann ich Dir versichern, daß das wirklich nicht der übliche  Männerstammtisch ist...dann wäre ich nämlich auch nicht dabei....ich mag so was nicht. Vielleicht kommt ja noch Kawamoster dazu   

So das wars

Grüzi Google


----------



## Sakir (18. Januar 2004)

Hallii Hallo,

ja ich bin gut daheim angekommen, nachdem ich teilweise noch wunderbaren Gegenwind hatte   
Als ich fand die Tour heute richtige supertoll... der Rest der Truppe wird sich zwar nicht so angestrengt haben, aber ich eier hier daheim rumm.
Fand es aber super von euch, das ihr so viel Rücksicht auf mich genommen habt ! Ich werde demnächst dann versuchen auf mehr kondition zu kommen, das ich bald mit euch mithalten kann ))
Bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder...
Leider werde ich erst am Wochenende oder nächste Woche wieder dabei sein, da ich kommende Woche Spätschicht habe und erst ca 23:00 Uhr heim komme !

also bis dann euer Sakir/Michael


----------



## Lupo (18. Januar 2004)

Bilder sinn geuppt: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=523&password=


			
				Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> @lupo: also, du meinst, ich muss nicht zum händler, deswegen? wär mir ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, wenn man das selbst beheben kann


Nö, ist 0 Problem mit der Schaltung. Aber die erste Inspektion sollteste schon noch machen lassen, allein wegen dem Nachzentrieren der Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire75 (18. Januar 2004)

@ google: wo und wann ist denn euer stammtisch?
@ lupo: wann macht man denn in der regel die erste inspektion? hab leider keinen tacho, weiss also nicht, wieviel km ich so zusammenfahr...


----------



## Kwi-Schan (18. Januar 2004)

Unglaublich - es ist mittelfrüher Abend und *alle*, die heute mitgefahren sind, waren schon wieder online und haben sich zurückgemeldet - was für eine Kommunikation!  Ich bin jetzt auch etwas k.o., weil ich am nachmittag noch 'ne kleine Runde mit meiner Frau drangehängt habe. Ein bisschen Technik-Training auf kleinen Trails am "Hohen Berg" zwischen Dietzenbach und Heusenstamm (was man halt im südmainischen Flachland "hoch" nennt )

Noch Mal Danke an Sarch für die tolle Führung und an Lupo für die schönen Photos - sieht ja alles prima aus 

@Google - Ich werde am Dienstag die Barbarossatour mitfahren, im LMB werde ich mich gleich noch eintragen.

@Kawamoster - Vielleicht können wir Dein Schaltungsproblem am Dienstag bei der Barbarossatour "erledigen"? Lupo - wie schaut's?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## yakko (18. Januar 2004)

Naja, *alle * waren noch nicht wieder online, ich habe es vorgezogen, ein kleines Nickerchen auf der Couch zu halten.  

@Google: Mit der Barbarossatour wird es bei mir nichts, da ich a) kein vernünftiges Licht habe, b) es zeitlich nicht schaffe und c) die Dienstage sowieso fast immer mit 'Alternativsportarten' verplant sind.

Dafür stoße ich beim Stammtisch dazu


----------



## bikerfuzzy (18. Januar 2004)

Hi,
damit nun auch Kwi-Chans Behauptung stimmt, meldet sich nun auch der (sonst) schreibfaule Bikerfuzzy im Forum zurück  
War wirklich 'ne Supertour! Ich habe sogar noch ein paar unendeckte Wege in meinem Heimatrevier kennengelernt. Danke an den Guide Sarch   

@[email protected] Ich werde versuchen dabeizusein am Donnerstag, werde mich aber erst kurzfristig im LMB anmelden, da wie ja einige bereits wissen, ich abends meine Frau besuchen werde  , die sich derzeit im Intensivtrainingslager um den Biker(innen)nachwuchs kümmert  . Daher wird auch in nächster Zeit die Barbarossatour für mich ausfallen müssen   . Schade, wo sich meine Trainingstour doch jetzt immer größerer Beliebheit erfreut.

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy (Matthias)


----------



## Lupo (18. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster
@ lupo: wann macht man denn in der regel die erste inspektion? hab leider keinen tacho schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise teilt dir das dein verantwortungsvoller Händler eigentlich mit, aber ich denk mit 200 - 300 km liegste nicht falsch.
> 
> zum Stammtisch:http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1232
> 
> ...


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. Januar 2004)

hi google,

ich muss dir leider auch absagen für Di. gehe mit meiner Frau und Freunden in Herr der Ringe.

Werde jetzt noch unsere AF Mittwochstour posten und dann auch verschwinden.

Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> @ google: wo und wann ist denn euer stammtisch?



Unser Stammtisch ist am Donnerstag in Hanau Steinheim. Schau doch mal ins Last-Minute Biking.....

@ Alle @ Übrigens gibt es von mir auf Seite 7 unseres Threads eine Wegbeschreibung zum Stammtisch für diejenigen die beim ersten mal noch nicht dabei waren. Ansonsten kann man mich ja nochmal Fragen. So, und jetzt schau ich mir erst mal die Bilder von gestern in Lupo's Gallerie an....

Grüzi Google


----------



## Ippie (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

scheint ja gestern eine tolle Tour gewesen zu sein. Ich war am Sonntag mit meiner Familie schwimmen und das war auch ganz nett. Und das bei dem super Wetter.  

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, bin ich bei der beliebten Barbarrossatour dabei. Ich bin zwar morgen in der Nähe von Stuttgart, aber ich denke, dass ich pünktlich wieder zurück bin. Ansonsten melde ich mich morgen noch mal telefonisch bei Google.

Wir sehen uns morgen, bzw. am Donnerstag zum Frauen- und Männerstammtisch.

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen. Also das war doch mal echt spassig gestern ich hoffe das machen wir bald wieder  
Is doch einfach klasse mit so ner großen Gruppe durch die Gegend zu fetzen  

Da brauch sich auch keiner zu schämen hinten dran zu fahren, allein schon das man überhaupt was macht hat Anerkennung verdient   und da muß ich Google recht geben Sakir hat wohl gestern am meisten geleistet von uns  

@ Kawamoster lass die erste inspektion auf jeden fall beim Händler machen wenn Du technisch noch nicht so versiert bist. Auch wenn das schaltungsproblem nur ein kleines ist und nur wenige Handgriffe benötigt ist der Händler für die erste Inspektion verantwortlich es ist seine Pflicht dies zu tun.
Trotzdem können wir morgen mal die Schaltung einstellen damit Du noch bischen fahren kannst, wenn Du so fünf oder sechs ausritte hinter Dir hast würde ich es dann hin bringen.

@ Lupo die Bilder sind echt klasse geworden 

@Kwi-Schan, all. Ich finds echt klasse das wir uns durch dieses Forum wieder getroffen haben, was ein zufall, und sich hier so ne Große Gruppe mit lauter motivierten Männern und Frauen gefunden hat.


----------



## mat2u (19. Januar 2004)

hallo,

die Tour am Sonnatg habe ich meiner (hochschwangeren) Frau zu liebe, ok ich war zwar wach aber müde, ausfallen lassen.
Dennoch war ich am sonnigen Sonntag ne Runde laufen.
Donnerstag nehme ich mich auch wieder aus - werde am Freitag Morgen vermutlich Vater    und da will ich ich meine Frau natürlich nicht nur an diesem Tag nicht alleine lassen.
Viel Spass Euch allen und in kürze komme ich mit Bikeanhänger mit   

Matthias


----------



## spitfire75 (19. Januar 2004)

da ich vorhin ernsthafte probleme hatte, bei diesem wetter heimzukommen, wollte ich doch mal fragen, ob wir morgen trotzdem fahren, wenn noch so wetter ist...muss ja dann entsprechend früher los...


----------



## Google (19. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> da ich vorhin ernsthafte probleme hatte, bei diesem wetter heimzukommen, wollte ich doch mal fragen, ob wir morgen trotzdem fahren, wenn noch so wetter ist...muss ja dann entsprechend früher los...



Also morgen soll es höchstens regnen. Im Hessentext sieht das Wetter momentan noch am besten aus. Es soll zwar die nacht zum Teil ergiebig regnen, diesmal gibts von mir aus aber keine Absage.....Ich denke ein bisserl besser als letzte Woche dürften die Streckenverhältnisse sein   Lassen wir uns überraschen. Die Birkenhainer fahren wir zwar nicht ( steht zuviel Wasser drin...ich bin schon bei besseren Wetter fast abgetaucht..  ) aber zur Michelbacher Hütte runter ist ja auch ne gute Alternative und dürfte einigermaßen fahrbar sein. Der restliche, langezogene Downhill ist ja gut hergerichtet und dürfte noch mächtig Spaß machen.


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich bin da wenn's keine Backsteine regnet. 

Google


----------



## Hugo (19. Januar 2004)

ich melde mich nach 37jahren auch ma wieder zu wort...

schade dass ich heut den schnee nicht testen konnte aber seis drum...was ich eigentlich sagen wollt
@google...würd am donnerstag gern kommen und wollt mich auch im lmb eintragen, das lmb will mcih aber nich...bekomm nur ne fehlermeldung.
ach, hab inzw.übrigens meine slicks  im frühjahr gugg ich ma ob ich n 40er schnitt von aschaffenburg nach seligenstadt schaff


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Januar 2004)

@[email protected]

HA, das austragen grht wieder. Seit heute doch nur zu fünft.

@[email protected] schön das du Zeit hast zu kommen. Jetzt sollte das Eintragen ja auch wieder gehen, wo doch das Austragen geht!?! oder geht immer nur eins von beiden 

@[email protected] wie sehen uns   am Donnerstag

Ciao


----------



## Sarch (20. Januar 2004)

Moin moin,

erstmal danke für das lob für die tour am sonntag, freut mich dass es euch gefallen hat  
zum stammtisch am donnerstag bin ich immer noch unentschlossen, denke aber ehr nicht. werd mir jetzt mal die wegbeschreibung von google reinziehen und dann schau mehr mal was passiert.   

ciao sarch


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Januar 2004)

Hoffentlich kostet mich das nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Januar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich melde mich nach 37jahren auch ma wieder zu wort...



Gudde Hugo. Hab mal im Thread nach Deinem letzten Beitrag geschaut. Es waren keine 37 Jahre...es waren  aber 37 Tage !! ( Jetzt bloß nicht nachprüfen ! War nur en Joke   )



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @google...würd am donnerstag gern kommen und wollt mich auch im lmb eintragen, das lmb will mcih aber nich...bekomm nur ne fehlermeldung.



Kein Problem jetzt weiß ich es ja. Abzüglich der zwei "Spaßklicker" (Zitat Lupo), die sich ins LMB eingetragen haben, wären wir schon mal 11 Leute. Aber probiers mal über das LMB "Alle Termine anzeigen" und dann "selbst anmelden". Isn Tipp von Tboy.



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ach, hab inzw.übrigens meine slicks  im frühjahr gugg ich ma ob ich n 40er schnitt von aschaffenburg nach seligenstadt schaff



Du sollst die Slicks auf Dein Bike ziehen...nicht auf Dein Moped   

@ Barbarossatour @ Wetter soll gut werden. Bin voller Hoffnung. Könnte wieder ne IBC-Veranstaltung werden.

@ Kawamoster @ Ich hoffe Deine Aldi-Hallos leuchten wenigstens einigermaßen aus. Fahr auf alle Fälle mit vollen Akkubatts los und nehm lieber noch Ersatz mit !!  ...Sonst   

Grüzi Google


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]  HA, das austragen grht wieder. Seit heute doch nur zu fünft.



Das verzeih ich Dir nie       ....  

 Lupo, Miss Marple   Auf gehts zur B-Tour. Die IBC Punkte winken


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo ich bin auch auf jeden Fall da heute Abend falls es nicht grad Eisenbahnschienen senkrecht regnet   

@ Hugo für nen 40er Schnitt mußte beim MTB aber ganz schön in die Pedale tretten  , das ist selbst mit dem Rennrad ganz schön hart   

Na komm einer oder Zwei *winkmitdemzaunpfahl* (Lupo und Miss Marple) werden sich doch noch finden für heute Abend.

P.S. hat schon jemand was fürs Wochenende geplant   , ach so ja stimmt haben ja erst Dienstag


----------



## maixle (20. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

mal wieder werde ich Euch für die B-Tour absagen müssen, obwohl das Wetter ja ziemlich gut aussieht. Da mein Chef gerade im Urlaub und mein Kollege unerwartet seit Montag krank ist, türmt sich die Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch...D.h. ich werde hier heute wohl nicht vor 19.00 Uhr rauskommen   

Trotzdem wünsche ich allen heute abend viel Spass. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche bei mir  .

Sollte allerdings jemand noch Lust und Zeit haben morgen eine GA-Tour am Main starten zu wollen, sagt mir bescheid.
Start: ca. 18.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Schloss Philippsruh

Am WE wird es bei mir voraussichtlich nichts werden, da ich am Samstag mal den Keller auf Vordermann bringen muss (weiss noch nicht wie lange das dauert) und am Sonntag bin ich auf einer Veranstaltung meines altehrwürdigen Studentvereins (da wird es definitiv nichts   )

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon Euch alle auf dem Stammtisch zu treffen.

@Google: Da Michael scheinbar seinen Account nicht reanimiert hat, melde ich ihn mal auf diesem Weg noch mit an, wir sind also mind. 12.

In diesem Sinne bis denne
Maixle

P.S.: Sollte von Euch noch jemand gebrauchte RR-Teile haben, die er nicht mehr braucht, mir einfach mal am Donnerstag bescheid sagen. Danke.


----------



## Lupo (20. Januar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Na komm einer oder Zwei *winkmitdemzaunpfahl* (Lupo und Miss Marple) werden sich doch noch finden für heute Abend.



mal sehn wann ich hier rauskomme, ich meld mich später nochmal.
 Wolfgang


----------



## spitfire75 (20. Januar 2004)

seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber da ich mich letztes jahr bei dem versuch, im schnee zu biken, so auf die nase gelegt hab, dass ich mir den arm gebrochen hab, trau ich mich nicht so wirklich, es wieder zu versuchen...

hab damals ne eisfläche erwischt, in ner kurve, die ich wegen dem schnee nicht sehen konnte...resultat war ne metallplatte und 6 schrauben...
der arm macht immer noch probleme...

sorry, is mir echt zu riskant...

ich fahr aber mit, wenn der schnee weg ist, versprochen!!!!


----------



## Ippie (20. Januar 2004)

Moin, Moin,

bon gerade von meiner Stuttgart-Tour zurück gekehrt. Also steht der Tour nichts mehr im Wege. Bis später

Volker


----------



## Lupo (20. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr aber mit, wenn der schnee weg ist, versprochen!!!!


dieses Zitat wird archiviert, um es zu gegebener Stunde mal wieder hervorzuholen, Kawa  Deine Entschuldigung respektiere ich, zumal´s heut Nacht -2°C wird. Und wenn wir schonmal beim Abmelden sind: ich hab heut Abend auch kein Bock im Matsch zu wühlen, werde lieber´ne Runde auf dem sonst so ungeliebten Asphalt drehen. Deshalb meld ich mich erst garnet an.

Allen verbleibenden B-Tourfahrern wünsch ich viel Spass und "´nen guten Rutsch"


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber da ich mich letztes jahr bei dem versuch, im schnee zu biken, so auf die nase gelegt hab, dass ich mir den arm gebrochen hab, trau ich mich nicht so wirklich, es wieder zu versuchen...
> 
> sorry, is mir echt zu riskant...
> 
> ich fahr aber mit, wenn der schnee weg ist, versprochen!!!!



Kein Problem. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt eh lieber wenn Du erst mit Deiner ersteigerten Mirage dabei bist........

@ Lupo @ Auch kein Problem. Aber wegen dem Matsch gibts hier im Thread auch noch ein von Dir archiviertes Zitat...Wenn ich Zeit hab suche ich es....   

So, ich fahr mich schon mal warm. Bis gleich

Grüzi Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (20. Januar 2004)

wie warn die restschneetour...konnte dieses we leider kein schnee geniessen....gestern keine zeit gehabt udn heute auch wieder nich  

@tboy...n 35er hab ich mit stollenreifen udn allein schon ma geschafft...war aber hölle...genauso wie das teerstück vom hemsbacher kreuz rauf zum hahnenkamm mit 22...oben zwar vom rad gefallen(wörtlich) aber war trotzdem geil  

ich werd versuchen morgen ne maintrour zu fahrn....vermutlich von großkrotzenburg nach aburg und zurück....würd ja nach hanau zum schloss kommen aber bis 18.00 schaff ich das nich

so...muss jetz bude aufräumen und dann noch bissi thermodynamik machen


----------



## Kwi-Schan (21. Januar 2004)

Also, die Barbarossatour war grandios wie immer  Dieselbe Strecke, aber die ist jedes mal anders. Dieses Mal hatten wir von ca. 5-10cm Schnee (@kawamoster - insofern hast Du gut daran getan, nicht mitzukommen; es war eklig zu fahren!) über tiefe Pfützen bis hin zu schlammigsten Wegen einfach alles. Aber: Die Tour war super (Dank Googles Führung und trotz der kleinen Panne!)!
Bis Donnerstag in Steinheim,
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Januar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> (Dank Googles Führung und trotz der kleinen Panne!)


Hoffe die kleine Panne ist nicht für die Uhrzeit deines Eintrages verantwortlich 
00:39  

Bis Morgen


----------



## Lupo (21. Januar 2004)

muss vielleicht doch was grösseres gewesen sein, Google hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet und der ist doch sonst morgens immer der Erste.

Also ich halte meine Entscheidung, gestern nicht mitzufahrn immer noch für richtig.

@Hugo: dassde schnell bist hab ich mir schon gedacht und glaubs auch, aber mit 22 vom Hemsbacher Kreuz bis zur Kneipe hoch glaub ich erst wenn ichs selbst gesehn hab.

(sch***, die Smilies gehn net)


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> muss vielleicht doch was grösseres gewesen sein, Google hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet und der ist doch sonst morgens immer der Erste.
> 
> Also ich halte meine Entscheidung, gestern nicht mitzufahrn immer noch für richtig.



Hallo Leute. Bin heute nur etwas spät weil ich gleich mit meinen Kleinen wegen einer größeren Erkältung zum Arzt gehe. Meine Frau ist gerade noch in der Probezeit, deswegen übernehme ich (gerne  ) mal den Part.

Kwi-Schan muß ich absolut recht geben....Die Strecke ist jedesmal anders !! Sehr abwechslungsreich, scheinbar kann es einem zu dieser Jahreszeit dort nie langweilig werden.

Ich hatte nur mal wieder einen Plattfuß. Glücklicherweise nicht mitten im Wald, sondern am Ende der Strecke...da gabs schon Beleuchtung. War auch ganz hilfreich, daß tboy dabei war...Der wechselt den Schlauch so schnell wie er Rad fährt   . Mir blieb nur noch das Auräumen

@ Lupo @ Waren teilweise ein paar nette Schlammlöcher für Dich dabei   

@ maixle @ Vielleicht klappts mit der Maintour heuteabend. Kann Dir aber erst nachmittags bescheid geben. Richtung AB wäre mir aber lieber. Sobald ich mehr weiß, rufe ich Dich auf dem Handy an.

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @Hugo: dassde schnell bist hab ich mir schon gedacht und glaubs auch, aber mit 22 vom Hemsbacher Kreuz bis zur Kneipe hoch glaub ich erst wenn ichs selbst gesehn hab.


Da will ich auch mit bei sein, das ist eins der von mir meist gehassten Steigungsstücken am Hahnenkamm. Ich fah auch mit dem Begleitfahrzeug hinter dir her und schrei so berühmte Sätze wie "Quäl dich du Sau" oder "Venga,venga,venga" 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (21. Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

es freut mich zu hören, dass Eure Tour ereignis- und abwechlungsreich war  .

Wie ich auch anhand der Anmeldeliste sehen, werden wir ein richtig grosser Kreis morgen abend sein. Sollen nicht noch schnell ein Fussballstadion mieten  .

@Google und Hugo:
...so ein sch*****. Mein Kollege ist heute immer noch krank. Muss nun auch zu allem Überfluss seinen Besprechungstermin um 17.00 Uhr wahrnehmen....arghh  . Komme dann wohl erst nach 19.00 Uhr nach Hause. Wird dann alles ein bisschen spät. Daher werde ich heute wohl doch nicht zum Fahren kommen, aber was macht man nicht alles für Geld   . Ein gemeinsames Training müssen wir dann leider mal wieder verschieben, ich werde langsam wahnsinnig. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja am Freitag. Können wir ja mal am Donnerstag bequatschen.

@an alle:
Am Samstag werde ich nun doch zum Fahren kommen. Wenn keine Alternativvorschläge kommen, werde ich wieder in Mainflingen antreten.

@Lupo, Barracuda:
Was ist eigentlich das Hemsbacher Kreuz?

In diesem Sinne bis morsche
Maixle


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Januar 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, Barracuda:
> Was ist eigentlich das Hemsbacher Kreuz?


ist das Kreutz in der nähe des unteren Hahnenkamm Parkplatzes, von wo aus die Teerstrasse zur Kneipe hoch geht!

Ciao


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Da will ich auch mit bei sein, das ist eins der von mir meist gehassten Steigungsstücken am Hahnenkamm. Ich fah auch mit dem Begleitfahrzeug hinter dir her und schrei so berühmte Sätze wie "Quäl dich du Sau" oder "Venga,venga,venga"
> 
> Ciao



Oh ja. Macht mal einen Termin fürs LMB. Aber für die Sitplatzmöglichkeiten des Begleitfahrzeuges !!!  Soll ich ein paar Chips mitbringen ??

@ Maixle @ Dann werde ich eben schon jetzt alleine ne gemütlich Maintour starten. Wir sehen uns ja Donnerstag   

Google


----------



## tboy0709 (21. Januar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja. Macht mal einen Termin fürs LMB. Aber für die Sitplatzmöglichkeiten des Begleitfahrzeuges !!!  Soll ich ein paar Chips mitbringen ?



Ok ich bin auch dabei ABER ich werde auch mit dem Rad hochfahren   wann steigt die Sache, OHOH Hugo ich glaube da hast Du Dir was eingebrockt     

Ja war gestern echt spassig und rutschig so im dunkel durch den weißen Schnee das hat schon was, vorallem wenn man die Strecke noch nicht kennt (hups da gehts ja steil runter  )

So jetzt mach ich auch mal mein Rad sauber da hängt noch der Schlamm von Sonntag und gestern dran, sonst kann ich beim nächsten mal wieder net schalten weil alles ingeeist ist so wie gestern    

bis später


----------



## Hugo (21. Januar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Da will ich auch mit bei sein, das ist eins der von mir meist gehassten Steigungsstücken am Hahnenkamm. Ich fah auch mit dem Begleitfahrzeug hinter dir her und schrei so berühmte Sätze wie "Quäl dich du Sau" oder "Venga,venga,venga"
> 
> Ciao




is okay...also ich denk ma ende mai müsste ich wieder so weit in form sein dass ichs ma wieder probiern kann....

übrigens...der rekord von der bachüberquerung am einstieg vom x11er(also im tal richtung wasserlos/alzenau) rauf aufn hahnekamm liegt bei 9 minuten  
so aber mehr davon gibts dann morgen

@frammersbachmitfahrer
ich bring ma den kartenausschnitt mit von deren homepage...wär praktishc wenn jemand ne wanderkarte von der region hätte....gilt im übrigen auch für die die frammersbach nich mitfahrn wollen  
ich ess jetz erstma ne kleinigkeit und werd mich dann gegen 19:00 in gang setzn über gkb-seligenstadt-kleinostheimer schleuse nach aburg und zurück zu fahrn auf der dettinger seite....wenn jemand mitwill soll er sich noch bis ca 18:45melden...da gugg ich nochma rein


----------



## Lupo (21. Januar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> is okay...also ich denk ma ende mai müsste ich wieder so weit in form sein dass ichs ma wieder probiern kann....


und ich weis, dass ich dich spätestens mitte Mai wieder dran erinner.   (aha, Smilies gehn wieder)

wenn mir noch jemand hilft erklär ich mich bereit, die Zeitnahme zu machen damit wir hinterher auch den Schnitt ausrechnen können.  



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ich bin auch dabei ABER ich werde auch mit dem Rad hochfahren


ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  man will´s also wissen! Vielleich finden sich bis Mai noch´n paar Cracks ein?

bis Morgen  Wolfgang


----------



## yakko (21. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  man will´s also wissen! Vielleich finden sich bis Mai noch´n paar Cracks ein?
> 
> bis Morgen  Wolfgang



Ich kenne die Strecke zwar nicht, aber wenn Hugo 9 min hoch braucht möchte ich 4 min Vorsprung, dann probiere ich es auch


----------



## Hugo (21. Januar 2004)

das is gut...konkurenz belebt das geschäft heissts doch immer und wie will man sich ohne herausforderung weiterentwickeln.....vielleicht geht ja sogar n 23er schnitt  

gut zu wissen dass ich dann wohl in den ferien tägl. min. einma den hahnenkamm hoch muss um auf nummer sicher zu gehn
 

@lupo...zeitaufnahme kannste auch allein machen.....musst nur schneller sein als der rest  
ich gugg ma ob ich mein alten trainingspartner dazu überreden kann mitzumachen...der war damals mit von der partie und wenn wirs schon offiziell machen muss auch n preis für den gewinner drin sein...können wir uns ja dann morgen überlegen


ich finds irgendwie cool dass so viele den hahnekamm überhautp kennen....ich mein gut, ich wohn keine 3km luftlinie vom gipfel weg, aber die ganzen jungs und mädels ausm hanauer raum....is ja schon n stück von euch aus, oder?


----------



## tboy0709 (21. Januar 2004)

Ok über nen Preis reden wir dann morgen   

Naja früher wie ich noch in Nidderau gewohnt hab sind wir immer direkt mit dem Bike zum Hahnenkamm gefahren. Ich denke das den eigentlich ziehmlich viele kennen die Öfters im Umkreis unterwegs sind.

@ Yakko ich denke die vier min sind ok   aber dann auser Konkurenz   immerhin biste auch net der langsamste  

@ Hugo hab den Kartenausschnitt auch schon ausgedruck mit allem anderen zusammen. Über die anderen Maras auch.


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Januar 2004)

@[email protected] 
Falls deine super genialen Socken frisch Gewaschen im Schrank liegen, ansonsten lieb nicht :kotz:, könntest du sie morgen Abend mal mit bringen? Würd sie mir gerne mal an schauen. Hatte heute schon wieder kalte Füsse, ob wohl ich Überschuhe an hatte. 

@Hugo Tboy [email protected] ende Mai, mal sehen ob jemand anders Anfeuern muss 

Bis mosche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (21. Januar 2004)

Ich glaub mich nochmal melden zu müssen!



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok über nen Preis reden wir dann morgen



hehe, mal piano, Jungs   Wir können doch auf ner öffentlichen Str. kein Rennen veranstalten. Das ruft doch nur Leute auf den Plan die dann anfangen zu     :kotz: u.s.w.
Die Zeitnahme dient doch nur zum genauen Feststellen der eigenen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.  
Die Einzelheiten können wir dann Morgen bequatschen.

@yakko und Barracuda_de: soso, noch zwei Wissewoller?
Und warum Vorsprung? Am Sonntag biste doch kurz vor Schluss noch abgegangen wie ich netmal beim Start  

@Hugo: Scherzkeks!


----------



## Google (22. Januar 2004)

@ Lupo @ Soooo Freundchen....  Hier wie von mir versprochen Deine am 15.11.03 getroffene Aussage:



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Matsch macht mir nix aus, Mathias:
> 1.hab schon als Kind gern im Matsch gespielt
> 2.man fällt weicher als auf Asphalt
> 3.kann man wieder abwaschen
> ...



 Jiooo....Dann freu ich mich schon auf die nächste Matschtour mit Dir   Ausreden gibts keine mehr !!

 @ Barbarossatour @   Gleich gibt's wieder einen LMB-Eintrag für die kommende Woche Dienstag, 18:45 Uhr. Wer wieder will kann sich eintragen. Schaun wir mal was die Strecke uns diesmal zu bieten hat..  

@ Hugo, Tboy, Barracuda, Yakko @ Neben Frammersbach wird Eure Absicht im Mai  sicherlich auch ein kleiner, aber netter Event......

Bis nachher zum Stammtisch   

Übrigens: Im Marathonforum habe ich mich zum Frammersbachmara bereits zwangsverpflichtet. Ich fahr mit !!!


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, mal piano, Jungs   Wir können doch auf ner öffentlichen Str. kein Rennen veranstalten. Das ruft doch nur Leute auf den Plan die dann anfangen zu     :kotz: u.s.w.



Das soll doch kein Rennen werden, eher ein sortlicher Anreiz unter Bekannten zum ausloten der Eigenen Stärke     naja ok halt doch ein Rennen    

Na Kwi-Schan wie wärs nicht auch lust auf so nen Uphill   

@ Google Also ich bin am Dienstag wieder dabei falls das Wetter dafür ist 

Ich finds echt klasse wieviel Sportliche Ehrgeiz hier einige Haben    Aber auch alle anderen   hat sich ein echt klasse Team hier zusammen gefunden   

P.S. komm zum Stammtisch wahrscheinlich ein kleines bischen später.


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. Januar 2004)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Wanderer ect. beim Bergauffahren, meistens wird angefeuert oder der gleichen, ist immer freundlich das ganze zusammen Treffen.

Schlimmer wäre es ein privates Downhillrennen an zuzetteln da gibt es immer Probleme mit den Wanderer ect., aber das ist auch durch aus verständlich!

So und jetzt bis Später


----------



## Kwi-Schan (22. Januar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Kwi-Schan wie wärs nicht auch lust auf so nen Uphill


Tja, ich stehe gerne als Zeitnehmer zur Verfügung  Mein sportlicher Ehrgeiz ist leider nicht so sehr ausgeprägt, dass ich mich im Wettbewerb mit anderen messen möchte... Außer Konkurrenz fahr ich natürlich gern mit
Ansonsten bis heute abend, ich werde es ca. 19:30h schaffen,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Januar 2004)

Wie hier hat sich nich nichts getan seit gerstern Mittag seid Ihr beim Stammtisch untergegangen  

War echt lustig und interresant gestern.

Naja jetzt dreh ich erstmal ne Runde mit Bike


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2004)

So, da melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Tja, wir haben gestern am Stammtisch viel besprochen...deshalb ist es wohl im Thread ziemlich flau. Der Stammtisch war jedenfalls von meiner Seite gesehen wieder gelungen. Die Stimmung war so gut wie sie hier im Thread ist.  

War schön Euch so zahlreich zu sehen, und auch nicht immer gerade zum biken.......

Wegen dem WE. So wie es aussieht, bleibt es diesmal wohl beim Bikertreff Mainflingen. Morgen werde ich da sein. 

@ Barracudda und alle anderen Interessierten @ Wie gesagt werde ich GA Sonntags am Main machen. Mal schauen ob die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag noch besser wird. Wer Interesse hat, kanns ja mal kurz im Thread melden. Ich schaue morgen noch mal rein. Evtl. klappts ja mit mehreren Leuten....

Google


----------



## spitfire75 (23. Januar 2004)

hi!! mir ist gestern was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen, konnte mich nicht mehr rechtzeitig abmelden...ich hoffe, ihr fühlt euch nicht von mir verarscht, denn es tut mir echt total leid.....hoffe, ihr versteht das....


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2004)

Kawamoster schrieb:
			
		

> hi!! mir ist gestern was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen, konnte mich nicht mehr rechtzeitig abmelden...ich hoffe, ihr fühlt euch nicht von mir verarscht, denn es tut mir echt total leid.....hoffe, ihr versteht das....



Wieso verarscht ???  Die Teilnahme am Stammtisch oder den Touren ist doch freiwillig und dazwischen kommen kann immer mal etwas. 

Außer Dir waren ja außerdem noch 11 andere beim Stammtisch....

Natürlich hat man sich Gedanken gemacht warum Du nicht da warst....Aber deswegen würde ich mir keinen Kopp machen.

Das Jahr ist jung und es gibt noch genug Gelegenheiten für eine gemeinsame Tour......

 @ Marathon in Frammersbach   @

Natürlich habe ich mir zum Marathon bereits ein paar einfache Gedanken zu meiner Trainingsplanung gemacht. Mich würde dazu Eure Meinung interessieren. Eure Ansichten/ Ergänzungen und Tips nehme ich wie immer gerne, mangels eigener Erfahrung, entgegen  Weil das von der Thematik nicht unbedingt hier im Thread passt, habe ich einen neues Thema " Trainingsplanung zum Marathon " im Forum " Fitness und Training- rund um den Biker" aufgemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98907

Vielleicht schaut Ihr mal rein.  Grüzi Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Januar 2004)

Ist seit Mitwoch ja richtig ruhig im Thread geworden. Mittlerweile kann ich schon auf meine eigenen Beiträge antworten.....

Zu meinen Trainingsplan hat sich auch noch kein Schw... geäußert   

Wollt von der  heutigen Tour vom Bikertreff/Hahnenkamm berichten. Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, lag noch verdammt viel Schnee. Es war heute mehr eine Rutschpartie als eine Tour. Gefühl fürs Bike konnte man heute gut üben. tboy, Ippie, Maixle und lessiw33 waren mit von der Partie. Trotz der Verhältnisse wars dennoch lustig....Ich glaub jeder hat sich mindestens 2 mal gelegt   

Der Bericht soll jetzt aber nicht von der   Barbarossatour   am Dienstagabend abschrecken. Sie wird besser fahrbar sein als das letzte Mal, weil nur wirklich ganz oben viel Schnee lag...da kann man  zumindest in den Reifenspuren der paar Forstwagen, die da oben fahren, lang gurken. Ansonsten liegt die Tour  ja nicht so hoch wie der Hahnenkamm und es dürfte jetzt noch " schneefreier " sein. Der 11er Weg wo es dann abwärts geht, war eh das letzte mal schon frei.....  

Also...Es sind noch Plätze frei !!  Schauen wir mal was das Wetter bis dahin noch so macht....


Morgen gegen 10:00 Uhr werde ich eine gemütliche Tour am Main machen. So circa 2,5 Stunden GA. Wer Lust hat, kann mich per Handy erreichen.

Bis demnächst Google


----------



## Kwi-Schan (24. Januar 2004)

@Google - Das ist wahrscheinlich noch die Erschöpfung vom Donnerstag, die den Schreibdrang hemmt  Auch ich war heute draueßn, aber nicht auf zwei, sondern mit vier Rädern und auch weniger auf, als eher hinter dem Kinderwagen. Morgen wird unser Sohne getauft und die Vorbereitungen überschlagen sich gerade, so dass dieses Wochenende das erste bikefreie seit einer halben Ewigkeit werden wird 

@Barbarossatour - wenn ich es am Wochenende oder am Montag noch hinbekomme, mein Bike wieder zu säubern und in einen funktionstüchtigen Zustand zu versetzen, komme ich gerne mit - zumal mein Schutzblech geliefert wurde  Aber: Bitte Google und Tboy donnert nicht wieder so los wie beim letzten Mal.

Allseits ein schönes Wochenende,
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Januar 2004)

Na Google, mal sehen ob ihr oder wir, muß mal meine Fam. fragen, eine Schnee freie B-Tour hin kriegen.
Im Moment ist ja leise rieselt der Schnee angesagt. Wenn die Wetterseiten in Net nicht lügen bleibt das Wetter auch dabei.

Also Ski heil


----------



## Hugo (25. Januar 2004)

so melde mich auch ma wieder zu wort....

@ tboy...sorry aber heut wirds nix mit mir wie du wahrscheinl. schon mitbekommen hast....hab gestern ne 70-80km tour vom saarland aus nach frankreich unternommen und die spür ich noch in den beinen
ausserdem hab ich heut erstma das bike komplett zerlegt und brauch erst neues schmierfett bevor ichs wieder zusammenbaun kann  

werd dann unter der woche hauptsächlich grundlage machen also am main entlang schleichen..wenn sich jemand anschliessen will soll ers einfach sagen


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Januar 2004)

@ Hugo Naja das Wetter is auch net so toll bei uns schneits immer mal ein bischen und die Wege sind noch alle zugeeist bin am Freitag mal hier gefahren und das war auch eher ne Schlitterpartie als fahren.  

Ich glaube ich werde die Woche üpber mehr joggen oder in Studio wenn das Wetter so bleibt, da is das Training dort wohl effektiver als draußen aufm Bike.


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich war heute mal mit ein paar Freunden an der BarbarossaQuelle / Birkenheimer / Buchhügel unterwegs.
War echt Lustig, besonders weil der Boden schön gefroren ist und dooferweise mein Vorderrad immer der Spur (Auto oder etc.), die man durch den Schnee kaum sieht folgen wollte !  
ausserdem hatten wiedermal ein paar Spassvögel etliche Baumstämme längs zur Fahrbahn gelegt.. (meistens auf der Birkenheimer, wo diese schöne rechts links Kombination ist) das war dann nicht so toll, ist aber zum Glück nichts passiert !
Das einzige doofe war halt wie immer, das meine Fusszehen wie abgestorben (eiskallt) waren, ansonsten war es heute mal wieder sehr schön im Wald....

MfG Sakir/Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. Januar 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> War echt Lustig, besonders weil der Boden schön gefroren ist und dooferweise mein Vorderrad immer der Spur (Auto oder etc.), die man durch den Schnee kaum sieht folgen wollte !



Jo! Das ist mit ein Grund (und keine Ausrede  ) warum ich mir bei diesem Wetter keine Ausflüge in so schweres Geläuf gebe. Dann lieber auf einem halbwegs festen Untergrund ohne Spurrillen.
Wir sind heute über Enkheim > Bergen > Bad Vilbel > Niederdorfelden > Hohe Str. eine Runde gefahren, wär für eine Nachtfahrt auch net schlecht. So, jetzt such ich weiter nach meiner Stoppuhr, hab das Ding ewig net mehr gebraucht.


----------



## lessiw33 (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich nochmal für die Tour am Samstag bedanken. Hat echt Spass gemacht, obwohl es mich auch mehrfach geschmissen hat....
Ich hoffe, dass ich samstags öfters mal dabei sein kann, denn Frammersbach ist auch ein Ziel von mir. Ab Mittwoch bin ich erstmal für ein paar Tage bei den Schluchtis zum Skifahren, wir sehen uns dann wahrscheinlich übernächsten Samstag.

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2004)

@ Alle @ Tja, die meisten Rückäußerungen hören sich ja nicht so überzeugt an, daß man diese Woche die B-Tour fahren könnte    

Sakirs Berichtserstattung war ja auch nicht gerade verheissungsvoll.....Ich selbst kenne den jetzigen Zustand nicht, besser wirds jedenfalls nicht laut der Wetterprognosen für die ganze Woche, die Schnee und Kälte voraussagen. Wenn die Tour im Hellen gefahren werden würde, würd ich ja jetzt nix sagen.....Was meint Ihr ? Lieber ausfallen lassen ??   

Als Alternative könnte ich Grundlage am Main anbieten, bin ich gestern gefahren....alles frei !! Und wenns noch schneit is des net so doll, bzw. wirds immer recht zügig geräumt. @ Lupo @ Evtl. könnte man Deine angesprochene Strecke mal fahren wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast ??? 

Bitte äußert Euch doch mal, ob wirs mit der B-Tour lieber sein lassen und was mit den vorgeschlagenen Alternativen ist. Ich für meine Person will unter der Woche jedenfalls 2mal Biken unterbringen...und wenns nur GA ist .  

Grüzi Google


----------



## Lupo (26. Januar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Als Alternative könnte ich Grundlage am Main anbieten, bin ich gestern gefahren....alles frei !! Und wenns noch schneit is des net so doll, bzw. wirds immer recht zügig geräumt. @ Lupo @ Evtl. könnte man Deine angesprochene Strecke mal fahren wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast ???
> 
> Bitte äußert Euch doch mal, ob wirs mit der B-Tour lieber sein lassen und was mit den vorgeschlagenen Alternativen ist. Ich für meine Person will unter der Woche jedenfalls 2mal Biken unterbringen...und wenns nur GA ist .
> 
> Grüzi Google



Jo, find ich bei der Wetterlage auf alle Fälle besser als im Schlamm zu wühlen.
Meine Tour biete ich gern an, wobei das auch mehr so´ne GA-Runde ist, bei der kein wirkliches Singletrailfeeling aufkommt. ´N paar Steigungen sind aber doch drin und die Tour lässt sich beliebig verändern.

Tschau, Wolfgang


----------



## Kwi-Schan (26. Januar 2004)

Generell wäre ich ja für eine Barbarossatour, aber leider habe ich Di und Mi abends Termine  so dass ich für diese Woche ausfalle und mich daher auch einer Meinung enthalte.
Viele Grüße
Christian

PS: Lupos Runde fände ich auch mal interessant - wäre gern dabei!


----------



## Ippie (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde Lupo's Idee auch nicht schlecht. Am Samstag war es zwar schön und technisch sehr anspuchsvoll, aber von meinen kleinen Ausrutscher schmerzt meine linke Seite noch etwas. Das heißt, das ich es lieber etwas ruhiger angehen möchte (schnee- und eisfrei). Also Lupo und Barbarrossa-Tour Anhänger: Wann treffen wir uns wo? 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Januar 2004)

Tja ich denke auch das es bei dem Wetter wohl nicht so groß Sinn macht die B-Tour zu fahren. Zumal es auch noch schneien soll sie nächsten Tage.
Von meiner Seite aus würde ich mich einfach gerne kurzfristig absprechen ob irgendwas gefahren wird und dann meine Zusage oder auch Absage erteilen.

Fahren würde ich auf alle fälle auch gerne, aber nicht bei Schnee und Eis da geh ich lieber ins Studio.

Lupos Runde ist sicherlich interessant aber für mich ist die Anfahrt einfach zu weit, deswegen werdet Ihr mich da wohl nicht sehen


----------



## Lupo (26. Januar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag war es zwar schön und technisch sehr anspuchsvoll, aber von meinen kleinen Ausrutscher schmerzt meine linke Seite noch etwas.


Seh´s doch positiv! Wenn´s dich so erwischt hätte wie das arme Kerlchen hätte Frau Ippie bestimmt schon die Scheeketten geholt und dein Bike damit im Keller angeschlossen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=7995

Treffen könnten wir uns bei mir in OF, Zeit: nach 17.00

@tboy: klaro  wär mir für ´ne Feierabendrunde auch zu weit.

aber was meint man in BORNHEIM dazu?


----------



## Sakir (26. Januar 2004)

Also ich habe erst so ab 18:30 Uhr Zeit... vorher geht es leider nicht.
OF wäre o.k. allerdings ist mein Fahrradhalter für das Auto noch nicht da   , deswegen müsste ich von daheim starten... 
Wenn euch das zu spät ist, ist es auch NP, dann dreh ich eine Runde am Main entlang   

@Lupo:  *AUUUUUUTSCH* sage ich nur

Michael


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo

nachdem sich ja alle eher gegen die B.-Tour ausgesprochen haben (denke auch das wir sie mal lieber ausfallen lassen), werde ich den LMB- Eintrag jetzt löschen. Dann versuchen wir es eben nächste Woche wieder auf ein neues. Hab auch ehrlich gesagt kein Bock, das mal nächtens dort etwas passiert...

@ Lupo @ Also ich würd dann gerne mal in Euren Gefilden mitfahrn. Zwischen 17:00 und 19:00 Uhr ist's für mich  ok. Mach mal Nägel mit Köpfen !!

@ tboy @ Dann schwitz mal im Sportstudio. Mit den Mädels bißchen Aorobic machen.....He ? 

Wir sehen uns 

Google   

Übrigens mach ich Donnerstag wieder ne GA-Maintour. Wer hat Lust ? Bitte melden !! In der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (27. Januar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo @ Also ich würd dann gerne mal in Euren Gefilden mitfahrn. Zwischen 17:00 und 19:00 Uhr ist's für mich  ok. Mach mal Nägel mit Köpfen !!



*Morgäääääääääään*
also bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage (sogar im lieblichen Bad Offenbach schneit´s) isses garnet so einfach mit den Nagelköpfen. Mal sehn was der Tag noch bringt, wer mit will und ab wann  

Wolfgang


----------



## Google (27. Januar 2004)

Also ich bin heute abend auf alle Fälle dabei. Mit " zwischen 17:00 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr" habe ich übrigens die evtl. Startzeit gemeint.

Sakir hab ich ne PM geschickt, daß ich ihn mitnehmen kann...Wenn er sich bei mir meldet, kann ich auch mehr zur Startzeit sagen ( wenn er den nun mitfahren will...)

Wenn sich dann noch Ippie äußert, wann er frühstens in Offenbach sein kann, kriegen wir das schon hin..

Bis denne...  

Und wie gesagt: Bin Donnerstag am Main unterwegs...Wer will ?....


----------



## Hugo (27. Januar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin heute abend auf alle Fälle dabei. Mit " zwischen 17:00 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr" habe ich übrigens die evtl. Startzeit gemeint.
> 
> Sakir hab ich ne PM geschickt, daß ich ihn mitnehmen kann...Wenn er sich bei mir meldet, kann ich auch mehr zur Startzeit sagen ( wenn er den nun mitfahren will...)
> 
> ...



so nachdem ich heute verschlafen hab und somit gezwungen bin den tag zu hause zu nutzen(is halt bled wenn man nur eine vorlesung hat) werd ich jetz erstma bissi tm machen und dann grundlage
@google....am donnerstg fahr ich evtl mit kann dir aber noch nich sagen wann ich los kann....da sag ich dir morgen bescheid..zumindest versuch ichs


----------



## Ippie (27. Januar 2004)

Moin, moin,

also bei mir wäre 18:30 - 18:45 Uhr OK. Am besten schließen wir uns heute nachmittag noch einmal kurz. So ein sch... Wetter. Es schneit immer noch.

Bis heute Nachmittag

Volker


----------



## maixle (27. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

bei mir wird es leider mal wieder nichts mit heute abend, da ich es wohl nicht vor 18.00 Uhr nach Hause schaffe.

Ausserdem müssen heute daheim noch ein paar Dinge geklärt und getan werden, die die letzte Zeit einfach liegengeblieben sind.

@Google und Hugo: Donnerstag sollte bei mir eigentlich klargehen...da schleiche ich mich dann heimlich zeitig vom Acker. Da ich mit dem Rad angefahren kommen muss, würde mir natürlich ein Treffpunkt irgendwo in meiner Nähe vorschweben, aber das können wir ja noch absprechen.

@Hugo: Was meinst Du mit tm - etwa "technische Mathematik"- wenn ja, dann hast Du mein ganzes Mitleid  .

@Lupo: Kannst Du eigentlich mal kurz den Weg beschreiben, den Ihr mit Eurer Tour am WE gefahren seid. Kann mir unter den "Meilensteinen" nicht so viel vorstellen. Du weisst doch, ich bin ein Hanauer. Einfach noch orientierungsloser als ein Offebächer.

So, dann wünsche ich Euch heute abend viel Spass.

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (27. Januar 2004)

Also ich werde heute Mittag ein paar Std fahren nachdem wir heute morgen in Hanau wegen dem Schnee unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach hause gefahren sind   naja da kann ich wenigstens fahren  .

Heut Abend kann ich eh nicht und wie gesagt isses mir dann doch zu weit.

@ Ippi wie gehts Deiner vom Sturz geplagten Seite    

Google hat den Vorschlag gemacht die Besichtigungsrunde Für den Frammersbach Mara am Tag nach der offiziellen Besichtigung zu machen sprich am 9 Mai. Ich schreibs hier nochmal rein weil hier mehr rein schauen al im Mara Forum, also ich wär dafür.


----------



## Lupo (27. Januar 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> "Meilensteinen"



hääää  ???

aber ´ne Tourbescheibung mit PLan zum ausdrucken mach ich dir fettisch!

übrigens: der Schnee ist wieder weg, wenn´s so bleibt wär´s ok. 

@[email protected] hat mir jemand auf die Mailbox gebabbelt?
ausser:§$§&/%)&/*/-bikeschmiede?`=)/(&-*/Lenker"§$%&/()=heute mal vorbei`)(/()&/§/-*** hab ich nix verstanden.


----------



## yakko (27. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber was meint man in BORNHEIM dazu?



BORNHEIM war die letzten Tage total verlassen, ich habe Alternativsport in den Alpen betrieben (kann ich jede Fahrt die Piste runter eigentlich als einzelne Eintragung im Winterpokal aufführen? ).

Ich weiß grade nicht, welchen Tag ihr für Lupos Tour ausgesucht habt, aber unter der Woche ist bei mir sowieso schlecht. Arbeite fast immer bis 18 Uhr und mit meinem Licht traue ich mich durch die Stadt, aber ins dunkle Gelände.... ich weiß nicht.
Andererseits wäre das ja mal bei mir in der Gegend, da kann ich ja fast mit Fahrrad hinkommen.
Sagt einfach mal einen Tag, früher kann ich immer mal los, und mit dem Licht muss ich mich halt an Euch halten. Nur heute (Dienstag), klappt es definitiv nicht.


yakko


----------



## Ippie (27. Januar 2004)

Mahlzeit,

also wir haben ja das beste Radl-Wetter. Sonne, Strand, 25° C-  
Na gut.. es schneit nicht und es ist auf der Straße trocken. Ich bin um ca. 18:30 - 18:45 Uhr bei Lupo. Adresse habe ich ja. 

Also bis heute abend  

Volker

Sollte sich noch was ändern. Kurz aufs Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (27. Januar 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß grade nicht, welchen Tag ihr für Lupos Tour ausgesucht habt, aber unter der Woche ist bei mir sowieso schlecht. Arbeite fast immer bis 18 Uhr und mit meinem Licht traue ich mich durch die Stadt, aber ins dunkle Gelände.... ich weiß nicht.
> Andererseits wäre das ja mal bei mir in der Gegend, da kann ich ja fast mit Fahrrad hinkommen.
> Sagt einfach mal einen Tag, früher kann ich immer mal los, und mit dem Licht muss ich mich halt an Euch halten. Nur heute (Dienstag), klappt es definitiv nicht.



Schad   aber wenn´s den Jungs gefällt machen wir´s bestimmt mal wieder.
Was haste eigentlich für´ne Lampe? Vielleicht kann man die ja hochbeamen.
Hier gibt´s nen paar interessante Tipps:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=40274
wenn du nicht damit klarkommst sag mir bescheid.
(der Winter ist noch lang)

@[email protected]
bis später


----------



## tboy0709 (27. Januar 2004)

Ätsch ich war im hellen unterwegs   Aber es ist echt eisig, hatte ganz schön kalte Finger und Füsse   

also bei dem Wetter machts irgendwie nicht so richtig Spaß ich wills endlich wieder warm haben    

Wünsch euch aber trotzdem viel spaß heut Abend bei der eisigen Runde


----------



## Google (27. Januar 2004)

Es ist zum verrückt werden !!!  Ich war des vorhin auf der Mailbox !!! Und eben gerade schon wieder....Weshalb iste Handy ausse ?..Häe ?  

Wollt eigentlich fragen wo ich am Mainradweg in OF einbiegen muß um zu Dir zu gelangen...Fahre nämlich mit dem Rad los wenn Sakir sich nicht noch bei mir meldet.

Außerdem hätte ich gerne gewußt, ob ich auch mit meinem Cross die Strecke fahren kann.

Na jo, falls Sakir sich bis kurz vor sechs bei mir nicht meldet fahr ich los und in OF angekommen, probier ich es nochmal auf Deinem Handy. Wird schon schief gehen.   

@ maixle, Hugo @ Wegen Donnerstag: Joo, Wir schaffen das !!!

Google


----------



## Hugo (27. Januar 2004)

okay...also das mit donnerstag is gebonkt...wobei ich gleich dazu sagen muss dass ich vor hab GRUNDLAGE zu fahrn....also nich so schnell wie möglich sondern so gleichmässig wie möglich und zwar irgendwo zwischen 125 und 138bpm

gut dass maixle mitkommt...dann kann ich ihn gleich noch bissi bearbeiten meine bremsen zu nehmen


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Januar 2004)

Mal was aus dem Trainingshandbuch über GA

GA1= 2-8h aerob (60 - 75% max. Puls), flach, dauer Trittfrequenz, 80 - 100 U/min

GA2= 0,15 -2h anaerob / aerob (75 - 85% max. Puls), hüglig, Intervall,Trittfrequenz 80 - 110 U/min

So nun viel Spass


----------



## Hugo (27. Januar 2004)

kann man nennen wie man will....nach DEINER definition wärs GA1 was ich vorhab wobei ich das mit den 8 stunden zumindest am donnerstag nihc hinbekomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Januar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> okay...also das mit donnerstag is gebonkt...wobei ich gleich dazu sagen muss dass ich vor hab GRUNDLAGE zu fahrn....also nich so schnell wie möglich sondern so gleichmässig wie möglich und zwar irgendwo zwischen 125 und 138bpm
> 
> gut dass maixle mitkommt...dann kann ich ihn gleich noch bissi bearbeiten meine bremsen zu nehmen



GA 1 ist für mich ok. Hatte auch nicht vor ein Rennen zu fahren. Nur mal kurz angesprochen. Mir ist es egal obs viel geschneit hat oder noch schneien tut. Ich fahre auf alle Fälle am Main lang !!! So das wär schon mal geklärt.

Jetzt müßten wir uns noch über die Uhrzeit unterhalten. Schätze mal, Maixle kann von sich aus nicht früher als 18:00 Uhr ( Bei mir geht alles ab 17:00 Uhr). @ Maixle @ Wir könnten uns dann so gegen 18:10 an der Steinheimer Brücke ( die bei der S-Bahnstation) treffen und weiter Richtung AB fahrn wo wir Hugo treffen könnten, ggfls. kann er uns entgegen fahren. Dann gehts weiter bis AB und zurück, so lange halten auch die Akkus. Hugo kann uns heimwärts noch begleiten wenn er noch Zeit machen muß. Also wie siehts aus ??

@ Hugo @ Was willsten für Deine Clickpedalen ?


@ Ippie, Sakir, Lupo @ Also ich fand das war gestern fast ein Rennen  Mir tun alle Gräten weh !!!!


----------



## yakko (28. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste eigentlich für´ne Lampe? Vielleicht kann man die ja hochbeamen.
> Hier gibt´s nen paar interessante Tipps:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=40274
> wenn du nicht damit klarkommst sag mir bescheid.
> (der Winter ist noch lang)



Ich habe nur eine Cateye HL-1600G, ich glaube mit 5W Birne und 5 AA-Akkus. Halt eher um gesehen zu werden als den Weg vor mir auszuleuchten.
Und die Jungs in dem Thread sind mir zu freaky, da fehlt mir doch etwas die Ahnung (und der Elan )um da selbst eine Lampe zusammenzubasteln.


----------



## Lupo (28. Januar 2004)

@Google:
Rennen?  Hätteste vorher was gesagt, wär ich gern langsamer gefahrn. Aber weil du mir die ganze Zeit am Hinterrad gelutscht hast dachte ich dass dir´s zu langsam geht  
Nach Barracudas Einteilung war´s also GA Stufe II.

@yakko:
So´ne ähnliche Lampe hab ich auch, müsste man sich mal ansehn. Vielleicht ne Halogenbirne rein und nen 6V Akku in den Flaschenhalter.....wär kein Problem.


----------



## tboy0709 (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute vielleicht bin ich morgen auch dabei weiß es noch nicht genau wies mit der Zeit und dem Wetter hin haut. Sag also nochmal bescheid.
Aber wenns so weiter schneit wohl eher nicht, da machts keinen richtigen Sinn weil man da eigentlich für Grundlage zu wenig in fahrt kommt und auch bleibt.

Na Ihr wollt wohl schon mal intern ausloten wer beim Mara wem davon fährt


----------



## Sakir (28. Januar 2004)

Ahoi,

ich musste heute leider feststellen, das mein PBAccu der Sigma lampe hinüber ist :-( es kommen noch 3,5V raus.... ka**e ! ! !
Bei www.reichelt.de habe ich einen ersatz Accu gefunden, er passt zwar um 9mm in der länge nicht, aber da ist genug Platz in dem Gehäuse , mit ein bischen Handwerklichen Geschick geht er rein ))
Ausserdem werd ich auch ein anderes Ladegerät nehmen... das AL-600 soll o.k. sein, da kann man den Accu auch dran hängen lassen.. sodass er immer voll ist ! (nicht das es mir nochmal so wie gestern geht)

Habe mir schon fast überlegt, es so zu machen wie der Lupo, mit einem ganz anderen Accu.. habe aber dann nichts vergleichbares gefunden und jede weiter AH ist auch wieder Gewicht ! der Originale Accu hält ca 3-3,5 Stunden, das müsste doch eigentlich reichen für eine Toure (ausser gestern *g*)

@Google: mir tun auch die Beine brennen  war schon nicht ohne wie wir gefahren sind. Besonders der Heimweg, da habern wir wirklich gut reingetreten (trotz dunkelheit *bg*). 

@Barracuda_de: nun weiss sich auch mal, was genau GA1 bedeutet 

MfG Sakir/Michael


----------



## Hugo (28. Januar 2004)

@ google.....10 und sie gehörn dir...aber heute nicht mehr....is dir aber auch nich zu eilig damit oder? also ne woche oder zwo kannste noch warten, oder?
wénn du sie doch vorher brauchst sach bescheid, dann regeln wir das

wenn du sonst noch n paar teile brauchst...bis auf mein rahmen wird in den kommenden wochen das komplette rad saniert  

von der uhrzeit her hört sich das sehr gut an....ihr wärt dann so gegen 18:30 ungefähr in gkb oder?
das müsst ich ganz gut schaffen
das einzige was mich ärgert is dass ich meiner cousine meine regenjacke geliehn hab und die damit jetz in neuseeland rumturnt weil ich dachte sowas braucht man hier eh net...und jetz sowas

@sakir

hab den 7,2ah akku von panasonic..auch von reichelt, das ladegerät hatte ich mir auch besorgt, is aber schrott....hatte nach nem halben jahrn kurzschluss und geht seit dem nimmer....nehm jetz das grosse aus der werkstatt....6 oder 12 V und 2A ladestrom....(8 is wohl zu viel für den kleinen akku) macht auch bei dem wetter locker 5std. normales oder 1,5 std. richtig lich(20w)...nohc nich ganz lupine mässig aber damit kann mans auch im wald bergab ma krachen lassen....also wenn du eh schon akku kaufst leg noch 2  drauf und hol dir n anständigen....anständig verpackt passt der auch noch in n flaschenhalter


----------



## tboy0709 (28. Januar 2004)

@ Hugo was willste denn alles ändern erzähl mal 

P.S. hab nochmal nachgeschaut die Crossmax SL Laufräder für V-Brakes wiegen zusammen 1485gramm    http://www.weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=ustwheels

Haste schon die anderen teile?


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Januar 2004)

Hi @ll,

in Großkrotzenburg gibt es alle 2 Wochen eine alternative zum Biketreff in Mainflingen.
Den Treff macht der Ortsansässige Bikeshop/Verein, Treffpunkt ist der Bahnhof in Großkrotzenburg. Die Strecke ist nicht ganz so wild wie bei Gocrazy (schlammig). Wenn ich am Sa. nichts anders vorhabe bin ich auch dabei.
Hier gibt es noch mehr infos http://www.bike-activ.de/ , start ist übrigens 14:00 Uhr.


Ciao


----------



## Lupo (28. Januar 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: Kannst Du eigentlich mal kurz den Weg beschreiben, den Ihr mit Eurer Tour am WE gefahren seid.



hier ist die Karte zur Tour, wie wir sie am Dienstag gefahrn sind:

http://scriptschmiede.homedns.org:10000/lupo/bilder/OF-Nidda_WEB.JPG

auf A4 ausgedruckt ca. 1:50 000

 Wolfgang


----------



## Hugo (28. Januar 2004)

@ tboy

kommt ganz drauf an wie viel kohle mir zur verfügung steht sprich ob ich jetz den job an der uni bekomm und zweitens ob ich meine teile loswerde dann is foglendes geplant

schritt 1:
syntace f99 vorbau
SLR-sattel
eggbeater S pedale
Explorer supersonic reifen
schritt 2:
XTR DC mit Disc
schritt 3: 
die restliche XTR
schritt4:
Skareb Super oder platinum
schritt 5:
noch n satz rennlaufräder mit max 1550gr. (disc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

seit meinem letzten Post war hier ja ziemlich viel los. Langsam krieg ich aber auch Probleme zu folgen und alles zu beantworten...  

@ Lupo @ An Deinem Hinterrad gelutscht ?? Wollt nur zu Dir auffahren um Dir zu sagen, daÃ wir auch gerne langsamer fahrn kÃ¶nnen...Irgendwie biste dann immer schneller geworden.... da konnt ich gar net aufschlieÃen....... Ãbrigens sind wir eher GA 2+ gefahrn. Die Karte von Dir ist ne gute Idee...Ich bin aber von der Fahrtstrecke, einschlieÃlich Hin- und RÃ¼ckfahrt gute 60 KM gefahrn, Sakir dÃ¼rfte gute 65 gefahrn sein. @ Sakir @ Fandste den RÃ¼ckweg wirklich so zÃ¼gig ?   

@ Hugo @ 10 â¬ sind Ok. Ich habs net eilig. Sag mir bescheid wenn ich sie haben kann. Welche von Dir nicht mehr benÃ¶tigten Teile kannst Du mir denn evtl. noch empfehlen ??

@ Hugo, Maixle, tboy und alle anderen Interessierten @ Auch wenn s jetzt ein biÃchen heftiger geschneit hat, wie schon gesagt, ich fahr heute auf alle FÃ¤lle am Main lang. Der Weg ist in der Regel nÃ¤mlich gerÃ¤umt und wenn noch en bisserl Schnee wÃ¤re, was ich weniger glaube, macht das bei der geraden, ebenen Strecke eh nicht viel [email protected] Maixle @ Also wenn Du Dich nicht meldest, dann bin ich gegen 18:30 an der Schleuse Gkb/Kgb und warte nicht an der Steinheimer BrÃ¼cke. @ Hugo @ Wollen wir uns auf der Kgb- Seite treffen ?? Der Mainradweg bis Mainflingen ist der [email protected] tboy @ Falls Du mitfahrn willst ruf mich einfach Ã¼bers Handy an.....

@ Zu den Wochenendtouren @ WÃ¼rd ja schon gerne fahren.... Aber wahrscheinlich bleibts aufm Hahnenkamm eisig glatt und des is net so das Wahre .....  Als Alternative fÃ¤llt mir da nur wieder Main oder die Tour mit Lupo vom Dienstag [email protected] Barracuda @ Oder wÃ¤re da GroÃkrotzenburg auch ne Alternative ??

Was meinen die anderen. Ich wÃ¼rde gerne Samstags und Sonntags fahrn.....


----------



## tboy0709 (29. Januar 2004)

@ Hugo hört sich ganz nett an   hoffentlich wirste damit fertig vor der neuen Sesion.

@ Google wenn ich heut Abend mit fahr ruf ich Dich auf alle Fälle nochmal vorher an.

@ Barracuda das mit dem Biketreff hört sich ganz gut an, scheinen das aber bischen lansamer an zu gehen mit fahren. Fahrzeit 1,5 - 2 STD mit nur 300hm  das haben wir beim Biketreff in Mainflingen ja schon fast mit dem ersten Anstieg bewältigt. Aber ich würde am Samstag trotzdem mal mitfahren, naja wenns denn auch Samstag wär hier mal die Termine

Wo: am Bahnhof von Großkrotzenburg 

Wann: Samstags, 14.00 Uhr 

Fahrzeit:  ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden / ca. 300 Höhenmeter 

Voraussetzungen:  
Funktionsfähiges Mountainbike 
Helmpflicht 

Die nächsten Termine:  
17.01.2004
30.01.2004komisch das ist aber ein Freitag und zwar morgen
14.02.2004
27.02.2004


----------



## maixle (29. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

so, nun habe ich endlich mal wieder Zeit,  mich hier zu melden.

@Lupo: Vielen Dank für das Hochladen der Tour. Ist der meiste Teil Asphalt oder ist die Strecke bunt mit Feldweg durchmischt?

@Google, Hugo, tboy: Wenn ich mal aus dem Fenster schaue, bin ich noch unentschlossen, ob ich heute abend fahren werde. Wenn es sich nicht bedeutend ändert, werde ich mich wohl ausklinken. Momentan stehen die Chancen 50/50 (fahren oder schwimmen). Lasst uns einfach nochmal vorher telefonieren (Nr. 0179-5029374). Gebt mir auch nochmal Eure Nummer durch, da ich diese entweder nicht mehr auf meinem neuen Telefon habe oder noch gar nicht erhalten habe.

Sollte es heute abend aufgrund des Wetters nichts werden, dann versuche ich es nochmal morgen abend (natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitmacht)...ihr könnt mich jetzt ruhig als warmduscher bezeichnen...bin halt nen Bürohengst   .

@Hugo: Das mit den Bremsen hört sich interessant an. Hab dazu auch noch ein paar Fragen. Sollte ich heute abend nicht dabei sein, werde ich Dir diesbezüglich ne PM schicken.

@Google: Wie gesagt, werde mich nochmal bei Dir melden wegen heute abend. Du bist ja ein richtiges Trainingstier: Dienstag, Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag...Du hast meine volle Respekt  . Habt Ihr eigentlich schon die Astronautennahrung bestellt oder kann ich mich bei Euch noch ranhängen?

@an alle: Am WE werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht zum Fahren kommen. Am Samstag muss nun endlich mal im Keller geräumt werden. Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht...ist eigentlich immer Familientag (naja, so ist das eben...).

so, jetzt wird aber mal wieder was geschafft.
Bis denne
Maixle


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda das mit dem Biketreff hört sich ganz gut an, scheinen das aber bischen lansamer an zu gehen mit fahren. Fahrzeit 1,5 - 2 STD mit nur 300hm  das haben wir beim Biketreff in Mainflingen ja schon fast mit dem ersten Anstieg bewältigt. Aber ich würde am Samstag trotzdem mal mitfahren, naja wenns denn auch Samstag wär hier mal die Termine



Huch, hab ich gar nicht reingeschaut wegen Fahrtzeit und Höhenmeter. Aber bei dem Wetter wird am WE wohl eh nix anderes [email protected] tboy @ Wenn Du evtl. dann schon mal da bist, können wir die Fahrtzeit, sofern unter 2 Stunden, noch en bisserl erhöhen....Minimum 2,5 ???  

@ Maixle @ Meine Nr.: 0179/915 2 935. Wenn Du nicht anrufst, weiß ich bescheid und rechne nicht mit Dir...Die Astronautennahrung hab ich noch nicht...Derzeit experimentiere ich mit Linsen-und Erbsensuppe. Soll bei plötzlichen Sprints Wunder wirken....Plötzlicher Anschub durch Rückstoß mit  erheblichen Nachteilen für die Verfolger Uäääääähhhh    :kotz: 

Hat noch jemand unappetitliche Anregungen   

Google


----------



## Hugo (29. Januar 2004)

@maixle

über preis und bedingungen können wir uns noch einig werden....

@google...empfehlen kann ich dir eigentlich alle teile   ma im ernst...das xt schaltwerk wär vielleicht interessant hat aber uahc noch zeit bei dir...bis deins ma nichmehr so will....können wir uns dann ja noch unterhalten...

die shifter wollte glaub ich maixle evtl. acuh haben, oder?

die kurbel is schon saugeil aber ob dus brauchst...kann ich ncih beurteilen, vielleicht behalt ich sie auch noch ein oder zwei monate

sattel muss zum hintern passen deswegen kann ich den nich "empfehlen" nunja und die laufäder sind nur für discs gut...mit v-brakes nich so richtig 

wegen heut abend und evtl. wochenende

also am We bin ich in den alpen, aber ohne bike.....schneeschuhwandern
gestern bin ich rauf aufn hahnenkamm und was soll ich sagen.......soooooo geil!!!!!!!!!! würd am liebsten heute wieder aber: 
1: hat mich mein trainer schon bissi angeschissen weil ich ma wieder zum übertreiben neige und meine hahnenkammrunde dauert bei schnee eben länger wie im sommer
2: isses bei schnee schwer im richtigen pulsbereich zu fahrn
3: muss man höllisch aufpassen wo und wie man fährt wenn man nich ins tal schliddern will...deswegen sind unterhaltungen und sonstige gruppenspäschen zieml. schwer

würde der schnee bis zum we erhalten bleiben würd ich hier bleiben und am we ne tour mitfahrn aber so möcht ich lieber gen süden 

nochma @ google....wegen teilen und frammersbach können wir uns heute ja nochma unterhalten...ach hätt n pulsmesser für dich...von polar und der misst auch wenn die finger am lenker sind.....aber mehr davon heute abend

ich bin dann um 18:30 in kkb an der schleuse


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Januar 2004)

Na wie hat sichs gestern gefahren   bin dann ´doch lieber im Warmen geblieben.

Wie siehts denn jetzt eigenlicht mit Samstag aus? Hat schon jemand was vor oder ist wieder Mainflingen angesagt  Naja ich bräuchts eigentlich net nach letzten Sa zumal die Bedingungen sicherlich net besser geworden sind.
Hat mal zufällig einer bei dem Shop in Krotzenburg angerufen und nachgefragt ob das jetzt heute oder doch morgen ist.


----------



## Sakir (30. Januar 2004)

Ahoi,

gestern war es doch ein wenig ätzend  starker Gegenwind.... bin teilweise nur 20 gefahren   
habe dann nur eine mittlere Runde von 58 km draus gemacht 
der Wind war schon ein wenig kalt   

Sakir/Michael


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2004)

Wir sind gestern brav GA1 gefahren. Seeehr angenehm....  Dafür auch nur 19 er Schnitt bei 3 Stunden Fahrtzeit.....

Zum Wochenende. Das letzte mal Bikertreff war schon recht heftig. Diesmal kanns eigentlich nur schlimmer sein  Also so recht Lust habe ich nicht.

Fahren will ich aber dieses Wochenende trotz alledem....Mir fehlts nur an Vorschlägen. Werde vielleicht morgen den Bikertreff in Großkrotzenburg probieren, wenn keiner von Euch ne gute Alternative vorschlägt. Das mit Freitag ist sicherlich ein Tippfehler !!

Na ja, und dann Sonntags wohl leider wieder ne Tour am Main lang   Wenn das Wetter überhaupt mitspielt.

Na ja, nächste Woche solls ja besser werden. Ich frag mich nur obs bei dem angekündigten Tau- und zeitweise Regenwetter schon sinnvoll ist wieder ne Barbarossatour zu starten...

Auf bessere Bikeverhältnisse 

Google


----------



## Sakir (30. Januar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind gestern brav GA1 gefahren. Seeehr angenehm....  Dafür auch nur 19 er Schnitt bei 3 Stunden Fahrtzeit.....


Ja, ich wollte eigentlich auch so fahren, aber irgendwie bin ich doch jedesmal zu schnell gefahren.. 
immer wenn mal eine Laterne kam, habe ich gesehen, das ich langsamer machen muss :  

Sakir/Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir sieht das Wochende so aus.

Heute werde ich um 16:00 Uhr eine 2 Std. GA1 +2 Tour fahren. 
Am Samstag werde ich in Frankfurt zum Fußball sein. (da werden den Bayern die Lederhosen ausgezogen.  
Vielleicht fahre ich morgen Vormittag eine kleine Runde.
Für Sonntag wäre ich am Vormittag für eine größere Tour zu haben. Wer hat Lust? Die Temperatur solll ja auf 10°C steigen. 

Bis denn

Volker


----------



## maixle (30. Januar 2004)

Gudde,

naja, als Bürohengst habe ich gestern abend dann doch die Wärme des Hallenbads vorgezogen. Habe es sogar geschafft 1.15,04 h zu schwimmen (nach meiner Pulsuhr, natürlich ohne Diode an-> die wär nämlich jetzt im A...). 

Also, ihr seht, ich bin zwar ein Warmduscher, aber keiner von der faulen Sorte.

Wie gesagt am WE wird es bei mir nichts mit dem gemeinsamen Fahren. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen am Sonntag ist, habe ich meiner Frau versprochen, dass wir eine gemeinsame kleine Tour fahren...sie muss sich ja auch mal so langsam für die Alpen (Serfaus) im Sommer vorbereiten .

@ippie: Jetzt mal zu Dir und der Eintracht. Das einzige, was am Samstag passieren wird, ist, dass die Frankfurter in einen 12er Bembel gestopft werden und zu Possmann unfrei verschickt werden. Mein Tipp: 3:1 für die Bayern. 2 Tore durch das holländische Phantom und 1 Tor von Ballack. Denn nun gilt es das Projekt Triple in dieser Saison anzugehen...und ich hab keine Karten mehr für den Showdown am 24.2. gekriegt, wenn die Bayern mit den Königlichen die Tischplatte putzen...muss das Spiel nun am Bildschirm verfolgen...  

In diesem Sinne noch ein schönes Wochenende und bis die Tage.

Maixle


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. Januar 2004)

Denke auch das der 30zigst ein Tippfehler ist. Also SA. ich weis aber nicht ob ich morgen fahren kann. Hab mich gestern mal beim Skifahren versucht und etwas heftig mit der Schulter gebremst. Tut mir im Moment noch ganz schön Weh.

@[email protected] denke du wirst da kein Rennen fahren müssen und keine Matschreifen brauchen  Günther der Besitzer des Shops ist in unserem Alter und sehr nett.

Falls ich nicht kann wünsche ich euch mal viel Spaß

Ciao


----------



## yakko (30. Januar 2004)

So, meine Xbox steht ohne Kabel rum und eigentlich müsste ich am Wochenende mal ein bisschen lernen, dem Biken steht also nichts entgegen   
Morgen würde ich evtl. mit in Großkrotzenburg fahren, falls ich noch rausfinde, wo das überhaupt liegt, oder/und am Sonntag eine Tour.
Wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist bzw. noch Schnee auf den Bergen liegt, könnte ja Lupo evtl. noch mal seine Tour vorstellen    

Noch was anderes: für mich das Fahrrad in erster Linie ein Fortbewegungsmittel durch Frankfurt, die Touren sind nur Zugabe. Dementsprechend pflege ich es auch nicht allzu sehr, mal den gröbsten Schmutz abmachen und mal die Kette/Lager schmieren (zu mehr ist in meinem kleinen Keller auch gar kein Platz).
Nach dem Sauwetter der letzten Tage knirscht und knackt es aber überall und ich sehe so langsam ein, dass etwas Pflege angebracht wäre. Leider habe ich weder Ahnung noch Werkzeug, um das Bike wieder etwas auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Würde sich vielleicht jemand für einen Grundkurs in Fahrradwartung bereiterklären, der den Platz und das Werkzeug dafür hat?
Btw, ist das schlimm, wenn Öl an der Gabel austritt? Es tropft nicht raus, es ist nur welches an einem Tauchrohr (heißt das so?).

Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin: was ist eigentlicht GA1/2??


yakko


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2004)

Ich werde nun am Samstag mal den Bikertreff in Großkrotzenburg anvisieren und wenn nötig noch irgendwo rumgurken wenn die Fahrtzeit zu kurz ist.....

@ Ippie @ Sonntag  ja. Aber nur wenn Du es schaffst 12:00 Uhr zu starten ???  Als Tour ??...   Hmmm nicht so einfach !! Ich würde dann schon Mainflingen sagen, die Rückerbacher Schlucht hoch, auch mal zu den Wasserwerken ?? Hast Du was Besseres ?? Aber vielleicht hat jemand noch einen guten Einfall.

@ Barracuda @ Ich vermute mal, daß Deine Schmerzen leider schlimmer werden... Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich hoffe es für Dich nicht,...aber es könnte einige Wochen dauern...  Ich drück Dir die Daumen das es nicht so ist.

Bis evtl. zum WE

Grüße Google


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Januar 2004)

@ Yakko das mit der Pflege und den Werkzeugen dafür, sofern man überhaupt welche braucht kommt drauf an was zu machen ist, ist kein Problem falls wir uns am Wochenende sehen kann ich ja mal´nach Deinem Rad schauen. Also gut dann komm ich morgen auch mal nach Großkrotzenburg.

P.S. GA 1 und 2 sind Trainingspulsbereiche schau mal ne Seite weiter vorne da hat Barracuda geschrieben in was für nen Bereich GA1 und 2 fällt. Immer Abhängig vom Max Puls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Sonntag 12:00 Uhr ist eine gute Uhrzeit. Viel später hatte ich eh nicht vorgehabt. Wollen  wir uns um 12o Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke treffen?  Mit einer Tour meine ich kein GA1 Training, sondern schon ein bißchen Steigung. Wer hat noch Lust am Sonntag? Teilnahme ist kostenlos.

@[email protected] Gute Besserung mit Deiner Schulter. 

@[email protected] morgen wirst Du das Wunder vom Waldstadion erleben.  Eintracht, OLE - OLE

Tschau

Volker


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @Google @ Sonntag 12:00 Uhr ist eine gute Uhrzeit. Viel später hatte ich eh nicht vorgehabt. Wollen  wir uns um 12o Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke treffen?


 
Ok, Bin am Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr da wenn's keine Backsteine regnet.

Also bis dann Google


----------



## tboy0709 (31. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab gerade bie dem Bike Shop angerufen und die haben sich im Datum vertan der Treff ist heute um 14 Uhr am Krotzenburger Bahrnhof auf der Seite ders Kreuzbergymnasiums.

Ich bin da auf alle Fälle wer kommt noch.


----------



## Lupo (31. Januar 2004)

wenn´s net grad regnet wie blöd bin ich auch dabei.
muss aber ersmal nach meiner Schaltung sehn. Hat nähmlich immer noch gequitscht, obwohl der Google garnet mehr hinter mir hergeheitzt ist  

 Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] also bis morgen 12:00 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke. Bei schlechtem Wetter telefonieren wir nochmal.

Muß mich jetzt auf's Fußballspiel vorbereiten.

Bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (31. Januar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] also bis morgen 12:00 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke. Bei schlechtem Wetter telefonieren wir nochmal.
> 
> ...




Viel Spass bei der Eintracht. Bis morgen

Fahre heute auch in Großkrotzenburg. Bis gleich !!

Google


----------



## yakko (31. Januar 2004)

Ich werde auch da sein, schnell noch was essen und dann ab dorthin.

Bis gleich.


yakko


----------



## yakko (31. Januar 2004)

So'n schice, wo ich sonst 10 min zur A66 brauche, hatte ich diesmal nach 20 min noch nicht mal die Hälfte geschafft. Somit hatte sich Großkrotzenburg auch erledigt.
Da ich aber eh einmal umgezogen war, bin ich 2h am Main langgefahren, etwas Grundlage schaffen 
Jetzt werde ich erst mal das Bike etwas reinigen, war eine schlechte Idee, ohne Spritzschutz zu fahren.


yakko


----------



## Lupo (31. Januar 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> So'n schice, wo ich sonst 10 min zur A66 brauche, hatte ich diesmal nach 20 min noch nicht mal die Hälfte geschafft. Somit hatte sich Großkrotzenburg auch erledigt.


naja, sicher haste nicht die Offenbacher, Friedberger und Hanauer mit einkalkuliert, die Samstags nach Frankfurt zum Einkaufen schleichen   

War aber auch nicht gerade angenehm zu fahrn: Auf den Waldwegen ´ne sulzige Schneepampe mit Spurrillen drin und Tauwasser obendrauf, net grad der Bringer. Allerdings haben wir mal die "Zeitmesstrecke" begutachtet.

Wie sieht´s morgen aus? Ich denke, zwischen Fechenheim und Bad Vilbel dürften die Wege besser sein.

 Wolfgang


----------



## Barracuda_de (31. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wie war den die Tour in Großkrotzenburg??
War der Guide gut und die Strecke oder muß ich ihm die Ohren lang ziehen 

Danke Tboy das du bei Günter an gerufen hast und den Leuten hier bescheid gesagt hast 

Hoffe das ich im Laufe der Woche wieder fit werde, sonst fahr ihr mir noch alle davon 

Danke für die Genessungswünsche 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (31. Januar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht´s morgen aus? Ich denke, zwischen Fechenheim und Bad Vilbel dürften die Wege besser sein.
> Wolfgang



Große Neugier - was habt ihr denn vor? Nachdem ich heute nicht zum Biken kam, weil mein Bikepartner ausgefallen ist  und eigentlich dachte ich, morgen wird's auch nix, weil ich nach Fechenheim (!) muss, wo wir den Geburtstag einer meiner Großmütter nachfeiern... vielleicht könnte man das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden?
Werde morgen früh noch mal ins Forum schauen und freue mich über Details 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (31. Januar 2004)

War doch ganz lustig heute und ich muß sagen das Günter echt ein netter Kerl ist mit dem man sicher nicht das letzte mal gefahren ist haben schon ausgemacht das wir emails tauschen und in kontakt bleiben. Fürs Frühjahr sind dann regelmäßig lange Touren geplant.

Die Strecke war auch ganz ok wenn auch bischen schmierig und nass.

So Leute dann viel spaß morgen kann ja leider nicht


----------



## Lupo (31. Januar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Große Neugier - was habt ihr denn vor? Nachdem ich heute nicht zum Biken kam, weil mein Bikepartner ausgefallen ist  und eigentlich dachte ich, morgen wird's auch nix, weil ich nach Fechenheim (!) muss, wo wir den Geburtstag einer meiner Großmütter nachfeiern... vielleicht könnte man das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden?
> Werde morgen früh noch mal ins Forum schauen und freue mich über Details
> Gruß
> Christian



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalso:
Treffen ist um 12:00 (Ippie - Zeit  ) an der Mainkur, Parkplatz neben dem   - Hannes. Fahrn wollen wir dann ca. 2Std rüber nach Bad Vilbel, bissi an der Nidda entlang und über die Hohe Str. zurück.
Ippie und Google haben zugesagt, Martina kommt auch mit, mit dir, Christian wärn mer 5 und wenn Yakko seine Kiste nochmal anschmeisst und zusagt gäbe das ´ne IBC - Veranstaltung


----------



## Lupo (31. Januar 2004)

für alle, die den Bierhannes nicht kennen:


----------



## yakko (31. Januar 2004)

Wo sie grade so schön sauber ist   

Bin dabei, vorhaltlich allem, was dazwischen kommen kann.
Kann ja sogar gleich mit Fahrrad vorfahren, obwohl ich eigentlich keinen Bock auf die ewig lange Hanauer Landstraße habe. Aber ich werde es schon packen, also bis morgen.


yakko


----------



## Google (1. Februar 2004)

Hab mir über Nacht ne kleine Erkältung eingefangen...mal schauen ob mehr draus wird. Gefühlsmäßig beschränkt sichs wohl auf einen Schnupfen (Hoff, Hoff...). 

Bin aber heute trotzdem dabei, halte mich allerdings zurück, wie gestern schon bei der Tour, die auch noch in meinen Beinen steckt.

Also bis gleich

@ Lupo @ Bei dem Wind hoff ich, daß die Streckenauswahl nur  Rückenwind hat  

Google


----------



## Kwi-Schan (1. Februar 2004)

Klar, den Bierhannes kenn ich - aber wir haben leider verschlafen  Meine Frau und ich waren gestern zum ersten Mal seit der Nachwuchs da ist wieder abends weg (meine Schwägerin hat's Kind gehütet) und sind entsprechend spät ins Bett gekommen - und da unser Kleiner auch nichts dagegen hat, morgens länger zu schlafen oder zu kuscheln, bin ich erst eben ins Netz und sehe: Ihr seid schon 'ne halbe Stunde unterwegs.... Hoffe Ihr habt Spaß und der Wind bläst Euch nicht von den Bikes!
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Ippie (2. Februar 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

war doch gestern eine schöne Tour. Wir hatten nur 5 Minuten Regen und den Rest der 2 Std Sonne-Wolken-Mix. Der Boden war zwar gut durchgeweicht und das Bike sieht super aus. Ich muß mal den Schlamm abkratzen, um die Originalfarbe zu erkennen. Vielleicht ist es garnicht mein Vehicle.   
Aber es ist unglaublich, wie anstrengend es ist, bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen berab zu fahren. 

@[email protected] na noch die letztem Punkte aufgesammelt. 

@[email protected] na sie Bayern waren wohl noch etwas müde. War zwar kein tolles Spiel, aber in der 2. Halbzeit hätten die Frankfurter sogar gewinnen können.  Leider etwas unvermögend die Jungs (besonders uns Torwart Oka Nikolaus äh Nikolov).

@[email protected] wie sieht es diese Woche mit der traditionellen, tollen, sehenswerten, beliebten Barbarossa-Tour aus? Ich hätte Zeit!

Also genug bebabbelt und Tschüss

Volker


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2004)

HallÃ¶lle...  

die gestrige Tour mit yakko, Lupo, Miss Marple und Ippie war doch ganz nett. Gut gefallen hat mir der Trail, den ich demnÃ¤chst mal gerne mit Speed fahren will...Weniger gut, der absolut verschlammte 400 m lange Feldweg......So hab ich mein Rad noch nie gesehen !!! Martina wollte sich wohl eine gÃ¼nstige Schlammpackung holen ?? Die Frauen halt mal wieder........  

Will noch ne Aussage fÃ¼râs Archiv machen. Den Frammersbachmarathon machen laut Bekundungen beim letzten Stammtisch mit (Es waren alle nÃ¼chtern !! Also keine Ausreden): HugoDavid, tboyTorsten, GoogleFrank, bikerfuzzyMatthias, IppieVolker und seit gestern auf unserer Tour entschieden:YakkoRene. Ich denk das wird doch ganz nett im Mai ??....  

Wer hat Lust zu fahren ?? *Morgen* wÃ¼rd ich gern ne Tour mit ein paar HÃ¶henmetern absolvieren, Ã¤hnlich Barbarossa oder auch Ã¤hnlich Lupos Tour mit zweimal hoch aufâm Bergen-Enkheimer Berg....oder ist das schon Bad Vilbel ?? Wer ein Vorschlag hat, kann sich ja mal melden.

Ansonsten, wenn sich keiner Ã¤uÃert, wollt ich eigentlich âirgendwieâ Barbarossa fahren, was eben an Strecke zu fahren geht. Ich wollt die Woche aber nix offizielles reinstellen weilâs noch so matschig ist und ich dann wahrscheinlich auch mal drehe und das gleiche StÃ¼ck zweimal hoch fahre[email protected] *Ippie und alle * @ Aber wenn ihr unbedingt fahren wollt auch kein Problem. Dann fahrn wir halt â ohne wenn und aberâ die Tour. ÃuÃert Euch doch mal bitte kurz....


*Am Donnerstag *  fahr ich wieder Grundlage am Main....Will jemand mit und ab wann ??

@ Lupo, Miss Marple, tboy @ Hab noch mal aktuell mein Ruhepuls gemessen. Liegt so zwischen 60 â 65, meistens 63. Besser ? Was sollte man denn so haben ??  

@ Barracuda @ Vielleicht hol ich heutabend Dein Buch kurz ab..Bist Du da ??

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (2. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda @ Vielleicht hol ich heutabend Dein Buch kurz ab..Bist Du da ??


Da meine bessere Hälfte ausgang hat bin ich zuhause! Also bis dann, wann kommst du den in etwa?

Ich bin erst ab 17:30 Uhr zuhause.

Ciao


----------



## Miss Marple (2. Februar 2004)

"Martina wollte sich wohl eine günstige Schlammpackung holen ?? "

Hallo an alle Schlammwühler   , also mir hat die Fahrt mit euch großen Spaß gemacht und speziell meinem angeschlagenen Knie hat die "Heilschlammpackung" sehr geholfen  

Google, ich glaube Tboy sprach von einem anzustrebenden Ruhepuls von 50, also bist du doch auf dem richtigen Weg. 

Bis bald,
Martina


----------



## Ippie (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

@[email protected] ich wäre morgen für eine Tour zu haben. Wollen wir uns in Klein-Auheim treffen (wie immer hinter dem Aldi-Parkplatz). 

@[email protected] Morgen ist ein idealer Tag für eine IBC-Veranstaltung. Auf geht's.   Es hat schon fast 24 Stunden nicht mehr geregnet. Beste Bedingungen zum biken. 

Tschau

Volker


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Google, ich glaube Tboy sprach von einem anzustrebenden Ruhepuls von 50, also bist du doch auf dem richtigen Weg.



Kann mir gar net vorstellen, daß der Ruhepuls runtergeht...Da lass ich mich mal überraschen. Ich werde ihn regelmäßig prüfen.

Auf 39 wie tboy in angibt werd ich wohl nie kommen. Ich glaub mit dem Ruhepuls kann der sich ne Woche eingraben lassen....  

@ Barracuda @ Hab Dir ne PN geschickt..

@ Ippie @ Wenn Du unbedingt Barbarossa bei Schlamm willst, evtl. gar brauchst ?? Mir solls recht sein. Ich mach aber erst mal ne Zusage mit Vorbehalt weil meine Erkältung weiter auf'm Vormarsch ist. Mortgenfrüh weis ich da bestimmt mehr....


Google


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2004)

Was heute morgen noch ganz gut aussah, hat sich jetzt leider verschlimmert. Ich mach gerade mein 4.tes Päckchen Tempos platt und fühl mich auch mittlerweile ziemlich platt auf der Birne.  

Für morgen sag ich schon mal defintiv alle Bikevorhaben ab. Alles weitere wäre jetzt Spekulation, ich hoff mal das es morgen schon wieder abklingt und das ich evtl. wieder Mi. (Barbarossa ?) und Do (GA) fahre (Wer's glaubt ??).

Sorry. Wenn's wieder geht, melde ich mich. Wißt Ihr eigentlich wie schwer mir solche Absagen fallen ??  

Google


----------



## Lupo (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Will noch ne Aussage fürs Archiv machen. Den Frammersbachmarathon machen laut Bekundungen beim letzten Stammtisch mit (Es waren alle nüchtern !! Also keine Ausreden): HugoDavid, tboyTorsten, GoogleFrank, bikerfuzzyMatthias, IppieVolker und seit gestern auf unserer Tour entschieden:YakkoRene. Ich denk das wird doch ganz nett im Mai ??....


Ah ja? Interessant! Hab mal im Archiv gebuddelt, vor einigen Tagen hörte sich das noch *so*an:


			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was anderes: für mich das Fahrrad in erster Linie ein Fortbewegungsmittel durch Frankfurt, die Touren sind nur Zugabe.


Google, mit der Überzeugungskraft hättest du Staubsaugervertreter werden sollen  . Besonders, weil Yakko´s Sinneswandel während dieser Schlammtour vollzogen wurde.
Naja, Ich überlege ja auch schon, ob ich meinen Geburtstag verschieben soll  schaumermal.

zum Thema Nightride: wenn ich bei dem Wetter überhaupt fahr, dann höchstens auf Asphalt und nicht vor Mittwoch. Was meint Ihr dazu   

bis denne,  Wolfgang

hätt ich bald vergessen:Gute Besserung, an alle Angeschlagenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meiner morgentlichen Euphorie hat sich das regenfreie Wetter wiedermal geändert.   Also werde ich morgen auch lieber auf Asphalt fahren, zumal ich mein Bike mit viel muskelkraft und ausdauer endlich gereinigt habe. 

@[email protected] auch von mir gute Besserung. Schone Dich, nicht das Du dann richtig flach liegst. Denn das gibt Trainingrückstand! 
Übrigens macht mein ledierter Rumpf auch ganz schöne Zicken. Vielleicht boxt mich meine Frau heimlich in der Nacht (immer auf die Rippe) 

Also vielleicht fahren wir am WE was zusammen, ansonsten in Mainflingen

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (2. Februar 2004)

Na Jungs platt von gestern   

@ Google ich geb Dir nen guten rat Kurier den kleinen oder auch großen Anfall von Grippe/Schnupfen besser gut aus lass das fahren und sonstige aktivitäten ruhig mal ein paar Tage sein, auch wenns schwer fällt. Aber wenn Du kleine Infekte nicht richtig ausheilst tust Du Dir und Deinem Körper keinen sehr großen gefallen. Gerade bei Ausdaueraktivitäten und Sportlern sollten Krankheiten sehr gut auskuriert sein, schon mal was von Herzmuskelentzündung gehört? 
Bei Krankheit mache ich z.B. überhaupt nichts.
Dein Puls wird schon noch bischen runter gehen bei weiter verbesserter Ausdauer. Ausdauersportler haben ja bekanntlich ein besseres Herz-Kreislaufsystem dies benötigt weniger Schläge um die selbe Menge an Blut durch die Venen zu pumpen als bei Untrainierten 

Naja ob das so ne gute idee ist mit morgen B-Tour ich weiß net, warm isses ja sogar ziemlich warm   da bekommt man ja fast schon Frühlingsgefühle.


----------



## tboy0709 (2. Februar 2004)

@ Google ich sehe Du hast auch grad den Post im Kein Thema Forum gelesen über "Herztod bei Sportlern" dann hät ich ja das oben garn nicht schreiben brache    aber trotzdem auch zur Info für die anderen.


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ob das so ne gute idee ist mit morgen B-Tour ich weiß net, warm isses ja sogar ziemlich warm   da bekommt man ja fast schon Frühlingsgefühle.



 @Du [email protected]  Weißt Du eigentlich was Du da geschrieben hast ? Ich definiere: B-Tour, waarm.....Dunkelheit, Frühlingsgefühle ????   Na dann lasse mer es mal lieber....  

Für meine Ausschweifungen bitte ich um Entschuldigung...Zu meiner Verteidigung möchte ich bemerken, daß ich zwar nur en Ruhepuls von circa 63 hab aber dafür schon en Alkoholpegel von 1kommasowienoch hab   Manchmal schmeckt mir neben einer Tour halt auch der Rotwein  

@ Lupo @ Das hat der Yakko ganz von alleine gewollt !!  

Zu Deiner Person: Also Deine Fitness ist doch schon jetzt echt klasse !! Aber das weißt Du ja selbst. Ist natürlich blöd, dass Dein Geburtstag direkt auf den Mara fällt. Zu Deiner Entschädigung kann ich Dir anbieten, daß wir alle Deinen Geburtstag mit viel Uffda, Uffda gerne nachfeiern   

Euer Hof ist doch nun wirklich groß genug für ne Grillparty !!   Ich helf Dir auch beim Grillen. Ich bin mir da recht sicher, daß alle hier vom Thread gerne kommen........Ins LMB gesetzt haste noch en paar mehr   

Überlegs Dir gut !! Aber Spaß beiseite. Wäre doch ein tolles Geburtstagsevent für Dich ?? Macht nicht jeder.

Grüzi Google


----------



## Lupo (2. Februar 2004)

[email protected] Lupo @ Das hat der Yakko ganz von alleine gewollt !! :D [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, soviel also zum Thema "Gruppendynamik" . Die hat ja eh schon einiges bewegt.  findsch jetzt echt cool.
> 
> aber du schreibst heut so lustig (obwohl du angeblich krank bist). Haste da was verwechselt   der Franzbranntwein und Klosterfrau Melissengeist sind zum EINREIBEN da, net zum saufen!
> trotzdem weiterhin noch gute Besserung
> ...


----------



## Lupo (2. Februar 2004)

hab noch die 2 Bilder von Günter Forumtauglich gemacht:


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Februar 2004)

Schei...  komm heut nicht zum fahren und das bei so milden Temperaturen.

Na am Wochenende können wir dann die Kurzen hosen und die Short Trikos auspacken   

Falls jemand die Woche nochmal fahen kann oder will soll er mir bescheid sagen mal schauen was ich an zeit hab.

Tja die Arbeit hat mich jetzt wieder voll


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich unter der Woche wohl wieder nicht zum Biken komme, wär's nett mal zu hören, ob schon jemand Pläne für's kommende Wochenende hat... Vielleicht lässt sich was organisieren? (Gerne auch in kurzen Hosen )
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich unter der Woche wohl wieder nicht zum Biken komme, wär's nett mal zu hören, ob schon jemand Pläne für's kommende Wochenende hat... Vielleicht lässt sich was organisieren? (Gerne auch in kurzen Hosen )
> Viele Grüße
> Christian



Da klinke ich mich auch schon wieder mal ein. Der Schupfen ist schon auf den Rückzug....  Frag also auch mal an was am Wochende geht. *Ich kann aber nur Sonntags !!!*. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja wieder mal was anderes als Hahnenkamm hin.......

Und weil ich guter Dinge bin, denke ich, daß ich ausnahmsweise Freitags schon wieder Grundlage am Main fahren kann. So gut 2,5 Stunden hab ich vor. Interesse ? Wann ? 

Noch mal zu meinem Ruhepuls. 63 stimmt auch net. Nur fürs Archiv: Heute morgen, nach dem Aufstehen nochmal entspannt im Bett nach der Aldi-Fingermethode ermittelt: 52 und 54. Sonst hatt ich immer direkt nach dem Aufwachen oder beim Kaffee am Frühstückstisch gemessen.

Google


----------



## maixle (4. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

so wie es ja derzeit aussieht, haben wir ein wunderbares Wochenende vor uns, ohne Regen, evtl. ohne Matsch und kurze Hosen Wetter.

@Google: Bei mir würde es am Sonntag passen. Samstag werde ich leider keine Zeit haben. Bei mir aber frühestens ab 12.00-12.30 Uhr, da ich Sonntags morgens immer in der Kirche bin.

Ich bin auch für alles offen. Aber bitte nichts, wo ich mit dem Auto anfahren muss, da ich am Sonntag kein Auto haben werde.

Bis denne
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2004)

bin krank

son` fagg

und das ausgerechnet jetz wo das wetter so herlich is und ich meine neuen teile am bike hab....naja da muss ich wohl durch....geh heut 5 kilo kiwis kaufen und knall mir die in de kopp in der hoffnung dass es was bringt....wenn noch jemand n guten rad hat....nur raus damit

@google....also meine neuen pedale bekomm ich voraussichtlich in 2 wochen....wenn du magst kannste dann die alten haben
@ der rest....wenn jemand von euch irgendwo clickschuhe günstig sieht soll er sich bei google melden

ich hoffe dass ich nächste woche wieder fahrn darf...und in zwo wochen sind dann auch schon ferien   so dass ich hoffentlich anständig trainiern [email protected] tboy bei dem wetter werdet ihr wohl wieder regelmässiger arbeiten oder?
weil wenn du doch nochma n paar tage zeit haben solltest ab mitte februar meld dich dann können wir ma ne runde zusammen fahrn...

so, ich leg mich wieder hin, telefonier noch n bischen mit meine dealern(heute stehn schnellspanner aufm programm) und geh dann vitamin C bunkern

bis die tage


@maixle...hab die pm bekommen....wenns tatsächlich nich so sehr dringend is bei dir dann klappts scho


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2004)

wie...seit  6 std keiner mehr hier oder was?

naja dann nutz ich ma die gelegenheit mein eneus altes teils modernisiertes rad vorzustellen


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Februar 2004)

@ Hugo wenn das Wetter kein arbeiten zulässt wirds wohl auch nichts mit fahren auser es gibt frost und ist aber ansonsten gut dann melde ich mich bei Dir nochmal gezielt wegen fahren. Ansonsten halt abends oder Wochenende

@ Google wann willst Du denn am Freitag fahren (wieviel Uhr) würde gerne mit fahren, kann aber schätzungsweiße erst um fünf oder kleines bischen später. Schreib mal wann und ob Du fahren willst, dann können wir auch nochmal telefonieren.

Wegen Wochenende schauen wir mal was da so ansteht.


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. Februar 2004)

Hi Hugo,

bin an deinen Erfahrungswerten interessiert die du mit den Egg Beater sammelst!

Würd ich mir auch gerne ans Rad schrauben und meine Klickis in den wohl verdienten Ruhestand schicken, sind schliesslich Museumsstücke (ersten Shimano XT Klickpedale). Spricht für die Qualität vergangener Tage!

CU on the Trail


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2004)

@ maixle, Kwi-Schan, und alle die noch Sonntags wollen/können @ Maixle, Tourstart biiitte !! 12:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt kann Dir egal sein, weil ich Dir anbiete Dein Rad und Dich abzuholen.....  Falls natürlich alle anderen auch nur später können, will ich da mal flexibel sein   Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ne gute Tour ?? Wer hat Vorschläge, wer will noch mit ?

@ Hugo @ Erst mal auch Dir gute Besserung. Irgendwas ist halt immer. Mit den Clickpedalen geht ok. Nehme auch den Herzfrequenzmesser !!

@ Alle @ Hugo hat's schon gesagt: Wer günstig gute Clickschuhe sieht, bitte melden !! 

@ tboy @ Freitag  werd ich fahren, falls es mit der Erkältung nicht wieder schlimmer wird.....Sag mir Deine Zeit wanns passt und wir düsen dann los. Aber wie gesagt: Höchstens G2 !!

Google


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2004)

@ barracuda

was glaubstn was ich bin...hab sie ja schon getestet aber noch nich am eigenen bike...darf noch nich fahrn    aber ich lass es dich wissen

@tboy geht in ordnung.

morgen solls ja nochma schön werden, danach dann wieder frostig...ma sehn was draus wird...wahrscheinl. wirs WE nochma schön so dass es erst wieder eklig wird wenn ich wieder fahrn darf


----------



## Lupo (5. Februar 2004)

Mahlzeit!

@Hugo: auch von mir ´ne gute Besserung. Nen Tipp zur Genesung hab ich leider nicht für dich, hab nurmal gehört, dass durch übermässiges Training das Immunsystem geschwächt wird und dann fängste dir ganz schnell ´n paar Bazillen ein. Aber tröste dich, das schlechte Wetter kommt schon am Samstag.

@all: Heut und morgen Abend will ich desshalb (s.o.) nochmal fahrn. Wer mit will oder ´ne Idee zur Tour hat kann ja mal was posten.

 Wolfgang


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Heut und morgen Abend will ich desshalb (s.o.) nochmal fahrn. Wer mit will oder ´ne Idee zur Tour hat kann ja mal was posten.
> Wolfgang



tboy und ich wollen ja morgen abend fahren   Ist Grundlage Main nix ?? 

 @ Alle !! Barbarossatour @   Geplant ist endlich mal wieder ne Barbarossatour und zwar nächste Woche Dienstag, 18:45 Uhr wie immer. Ich setze sie auch ins LMB ein. Ich hoffe (bete) auf gute Verhältnisse und Eure Teilnahme. In der Gruppe machts halt richtig Fun     

Google


----------



## Sakir (5. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen,

@Google: ich bin am Dienstag Abend mal am Main entlang Richtung FFM gefahren. Nach 90min war ich dann in FFM-Höchst gelandet *ggg*
Die Strecke ist schön zu fahren... immer schön geradeaus.
Ausser mal ein Stückchen in FFM wo viele Jogger und Spaziergänger unterwegs waren. 
Heute werde ich mal Richtung AB fahren und dann bei Mainflingen auf der anderen Seite weiter, mal schauen wie weit ich da in 90min komme 
Das letzte mal bin ich auf unserer Seite des Mains entlang, da habe ich dann abgebrochen, als es nach Stockstadt rein ging. (da kenne ich mich kaum aus)

MfG Sakir/Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe ganz vergessen... wollte doch noch was fragen *bg*  

AAAAAAAAaalso, kann mir einer verraten, warumm denn nach ca 2stunden fahrzeit meine 2 äusseren Finger anfangen ein zu schlafen ?
liegt das event. an einer falschen Sitzposition oder falscher Lencker oder sollte ich mir andere Griffe kaufen ?

das meine Füsse einschlafen und danach eiss kalt sind und mein bestes Stück auch noch ab und an, daran habe ich mich schon fast gewöhnt... aber auch noch die Finger, das wird zu viel..... tzzz *bg*

MfG Sakir/Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Februar 2004)

@ Google ich rufe Dich morgen im Laufe des Tages mal an dann kann ich Dir genau sagen ob und wann es klappt, ich denke aber das es schon fünf werden könnte wenn das ok ist.

@ Sakir naja das mit den Fingern kann mehrere Gründe haben entweder Du drückst auf nen Nerv oder der lenker ist zu schmal Du sitzt zu tief... da mußt Du mal bischen rum experimentieren. Aber Dir schlafen die Füße ein hab ich das richtig verstanden da stimmt dann was nicht falsche Sitzposition oder Schuhe zu fest gebunden das der Blutkreislauf unterbrochen wird. 
Und das mit Deinem besten Stück   naja so dran gewöhnen würde ich mich mal nicht vielleicht mal nach nem anderen Sattel umschauen    Denn zu jedem Arsch passt ein anderer Sattel


----------



## Hugo (5. Februar 2004)

oje....sakir das sind ja gleich drei wünsche auf einma....

wenn die äussren finger einschlafen dann isses meistens n geklemmter nerv...da hilft entweder neue griffe, ne andere sitzposition oder einfach ma handschuhe mit gelposter probiern

wegen der füsse....schlafen die immer ein oder nur im winter? in winter kann mans verstehn wegen der kälte, ansonsten is der schuh zu fest oder passt eben nicht so wie er sopllte...

zum besten stück....anderen sattel....oder probier erstma die nase des sattels nach unten zu neigen


----------



## Kwi-Schan (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

die B-Tour am kommenden Dienstag merke ich mal vor, kann aber noch nicht endgültig zusagen (wenn ich den erwische, der den Abgabetermin unseres Projektes 14 Tage vorverlegt hat...   )

@Google - Sonntag ist o.k., 12 Uhr geht auch klar, aber wo? Hast Du eine Idee?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Hugo (5. Februar 2004)

hab gestern ma n kleinen testride unternommen...aber nur n ganz kleinen, ca 15min.

zu den pedalen....also es is am anfang ungewohnt so viel spielraum zu haben bevor die pedale auslösen aber letztlich läufts intuitiv mit dem ein und ausklicken...also praktisch keine umgewöhnung

bleiben nur die vorteile....so schön leicht und schmutzresistent sind sonst keine


hat jemand von euch ne waage mit der man das bike ma wiegen kann?
tboy vielleicht? weil laut theorie bin ich jetz bei 9,6 morgen gibts neue schnellspanner dann noch ma bissi drunter....würd dann gern ma wissen was es dann in der praxis is


----------



## Sakir (5. Februar 2004)

huhu

@tboy0709:* Finger:* ich werde mal den Lencker öfters verstellen und schauen ob es besser wird. *Füße*: ich habe mir extra ein paar MTB-Schuhe von Adidas gekauft, dadurch ist es schon besser geworden aber immernoch nett ideal.. der Schuh sitzt locker, habe extra Schuhspanner rein, das er vorne weiter wird, mit den neune Pedalen DMR V8 ist es auch schon besser geworden. *bestes Stück*: als ich die Spitze des Sattels nach unten geneigt habe, wurde es schon besser (ich hörte mal, der Sattel sollte eigentlich in der waagerechten sein), werde ihn nochmal ein bissel neigen... mal schauen
und einen anderen Sattel werde ich dann mal ausprobieren, aber da würde dann die Große Frage kommen welcher... so bin ich zufrieden mit meinem jetzigen...

@Hugo: Füsse, die schlafen auch so ein, im Winter werden sie dann halt schneller kalt  letztens waren sie so kalt, das ich nichtmal meine Hausschuhe gemerkt habe, als ich sie angezogen habe *ggg* aber immer nur die Spitze... also Zehen ))

So nun muss sich los, der MainWeg wartet ))

MfG Sakir/Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Februar 2004)

@ Kwi-Schan, Alle @ Die Vorhersage für Sonntag ist ja nicht gerade atemberaubend  Trotzdem könne wir ja mal 12:00 Uhr festhalten und bei miesen Wetter eben kurzfristig absagen. Tourenvorschläge gibts ja keine..würd mal sagen das wir dann halt die Rückersbacher hochgurken, etc. also eben Hahnenkamm, Treffpunkt Kilianusbrücke. Ok ?

@ tboy @ Ok, ruf mich an. Treffpunkt bei mir ??...wohne in der Nähe vom Möbel-Erbe. Genaueres können wir ja am Telefon ausmachen.

@ Hugo @ Hab ne elektr. Waage fürs Angeln. Müßte man das Rad eigentlich dranhängen können. Ich schau mal ob se noch funzt. Übergabe evtl. bei einer der nächsten Touren ??

Frank


----------



## Ippie (6. Februar 2004)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ja das liebe Wetter sieht ja für dieses Wochenende auch nicht so toll aus. Aber es soll am Samstag noch etwas besser sein, was die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angeht. 
Ich werde morgen erstmal in Mainflingen mitfahren. 
Ich bin die ganze Woche im GA1 und GA2 gefahren und brauche wieder mal einenen ordentlichen Berg. 
Am Sonntag werde ich mich kurzfristig entscheiden, was Wetter, Familie usw. abhängig ist.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns am WE

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. Februar 2004)

@google - Gut, also Sonntag 12 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke - ich hab den Termin mal ins LMB gestellt.

@all - Wer also noch Zeit und Lust hat, sich uns anzuschließen - meldet Euch! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hugo (6. Februar 2004)

@ ippie

was heissten GA1 UND GA2? ich will hoffen du hast das nicht auf einer tour gemacht weil dann haste näml. ga nix trainiert....das is ja das grauenhafte am GA fahrn...du musst schön brav in einem der beiden pulsbereiche bleiben sonst bringts nix und im zweifelsfall lieber 2 schläge weniger als mehr

@ google...hört sich gut an....müsst man grad ma machen

@tboy...welche sattelstütze hasten du? brauch ne neue (längere) und such noch nach innovationen


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Februar 2004)

Ich werde morgen, so fern es nicht Regnet, mit Günter und einem Arbeitskollegen eine Tour fahren!

Wir werden mittags starten, Uhrzeit (ca. 14:00) und Startpunkt (warscheinlich Kahl o. Großkrotzenburg) stehen noch nicht fest!
Werde beides Morgen so gegen Mittag (12:00) posten! 

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (6. Februar 2004)

@ Hugo ich hab auch die Thomson Elite aber die gebogene.

@ Barracuda das hört sich doch ganz gut an wenn Du morgen mittag nochmal hier gepostet hast sag ich Dir ob ich auch mit komme ok.


----------



## spitfire75 (7. Februar 2004)

hi!! bin auch mal wieder da  

@ sakir: das problem mit deinen fingern kommt vom nervus ulnaris. mit dem hab ich ,seit ich mir den arm gebrochen hatte und operiert wurde, auch ab und zu probs..
ich habe mir von specialized handschuhe geholt, mit der body-geometry-polsterung. da ist ein gelpad im bereich des n.ulnaris.
es gibt da verschiedene modelle, kannst ja mal schaun.
ich bin mit den handschuhen sehr zufrieden  

zum besten stück, kann ich dir leider keinen tip geben, da ich dieses körperteil nicht habe  

@ all: wann macht ihr denn mal wieder eine tour, wo auch die anfänger mitkommen?


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Februar 2004)

@[email protected] @ll

14:00 Uhr Großkrotzenburg / Bahnhof

Günter, mein Kolega und ich sind schon mal dabei, wer noch???

Die Tour geht dahin, wo der Wind hin bläst 

Weis nicht ob ich noch mal hier rein schaue, wer mitkommt ruft mich an.

0177/666 3281

Schreibs grad noch ins LMB

CU on the Trail


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Februar 2004)

Ok ich bin dabei. Von da aus müssen wir aber schnell in Wald bei dem Wind der bläst uns sonst weg  

Auf Leute noch ein paar dann wirds wieder richtig lustig.

Ich hoffe wir machen heut ein paar HM bin die ganze Woche nur flach unterwegs gewesen ich brauch mal wieder nen richtigen Anstieg    

Gruß und bis später 

Torsten


----------



## Kwi-Schan (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
na für morgen gibt's ja schon ein paar Anmeldungen. Trotzdem noch ein bisschen Werbung:

@tboy, lupo (& Miss Marple), kawamoster, ippie, barracuda, mat2u (hoffe, ich hab' niemand vergessen!)
Was ist morgen mit Euch? 12 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke, wäre schön, den/die eine/n andere/n von Euch zu sehen!

@kawamoster
Ich glaube, morgen kannst Du ohne Probleme mitfahren. Ich bin seit fast drei Wochen (traurig aber wahr) nicht mehr gefahren, weil die Wochenende mit Terminen voll waren und unter der Woche auch nichts ging - wird wohl eher eine langsame Tour für mich werden, wenn ich mir anschaue, was hier sonst so gefahren wird (Ausdauer hier, eine kleine Tour da...)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (7. Februar 2004)

Mahlzeit,

ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen dabei bin. Ich entscheide das morgen vormittag. 
Ich werde heute in Mainflingen fahren und dann sehen wir weiter.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## spitfire75 (7. Februar 2004)

sorry, morgen hab ich leider schon was vor...
wie sieht es bei euch nächste woche aus?
allerdings weiss ich noch nicht, wie ich ab dienstag arbeiten muss...

evtl komm ich nächsten samstag auch nach mainflingen


----------



## Sakir (7. Februar 2004)

Ahoi,

ich habe morgen leider keine Zeit, bin mit der Familie unterwegs,
war dafür eben mal eine paar Runden bei der Barbarossa Quelle.
Was ein WIND :-( da blässt es einen fast von Radel.

wünsche euch allen dann morgen mal viel Spass

Sakir/Michael


----------



## Hugo (7. Februar 2004)

@ maixle

hab heute die bremsen bestellt...martaSL    mit bissi glück kann ich dir in ner woche die louisen vorbei bringen....

war heut bissi am main biken...man man man der wind war ja grauenhaft.....was habtn ihr morgen vor? weil evtl. würd ich sogar mitfahrn, aber nur wenns nich zu schnell wird...muss mich noch schonen


----------



## Ippie (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade von Mainflingen zurück gekommen. Wir hatten heute nur 2 Gruppen. Das heißt, keine Fun-Gruppe. Wir sind heute 1050 hm bei 45 km gefahren. Im Wald gibt es sehr wenig Wind. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht ohne Pampe und Regen/Schnee  . Wird Euch morgen bestimmt gefallen. Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht kommen, da ich morgen keine Tour mit größeren Höhenmetern machen möchte. Sollte ich es mir anders entscheiden, weiß ich ja wo Ihr Euch trefft und bin ggf. da. Aber nicht auf mich warten.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2004)

@ Ippie @ Na da freu ich mich morgen mal wieder auf einigermaßen trockenen Wegen zu fahrn. Die Tour war ja auch ganz ordentlich bei Euch.

@ Hugo @ Ein paar Höhenmeter werdens schon aber wie Du sicher gelesen hast, hat Kwi-Schan auch lange pausiert und Maixle steht noch in den Anfängen für dieses Jahr. Ich selbst hatte ja auch erst ne kleine Erkältung auskuriert. Sag vielleicht nochmal bescheid wegen der Waage.

@ Nochmal Barbarossatour am Dienstag @ Vielleicht fällt Euch die Entscheidung leichter wenn ich Euch informiere, daß ich ab nächsten WE für eine Woche Ski fahrn gehe. Das heißt also Nächstes WE Biken ohne mich und auch keine traditionelle B-Tour die Woche drauf.....es sei denn bikerfuzzy macht meld, was aber wegen dem kommenden Nachwuchs recht unwahrscheinlich ist........ 

Grüße Euch ALLE !!!!! 

Frank


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Februar 2004)

Wie geschrieben war ich ja heute wieder in Großkrotzenburg dabei, obwohls heute nicht offiziell war   

Also ich muß auch dem Bike Treff ein ganz großes Lob aussprechen   
Es macht wirklich richtig viel spaß mit den Leuten. Sind dann heute auch 60 km gefahren mit 1100hm und nem ordentlichen 18ner Schnitt.   

Morgen fahre ich nicht das Wetter soll ja auch nicht so werden aber ich hab jetzt mal nen Tag Erholung vor mir mit gemütlichem Couch gammeln und faulenzen   

Wünsch euch viel spaß falls Ihr morgen doch fahren solltet aber vorsicht das es euch nicht vom Rad bläst für morgen haben sie Orkanböhen gemeldet.


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geschrieben war ich ja heute wieder in Großkrotzenburg dabei, obwohls heute nicht offiziell war
> 
> Also ich muß auch dem Bike Treff ein ganz großes Lob aussprechen
> Es macht wirklich richtig viel spaß mit den Leuten. Sind dann heute auch 60 km gefahren mit 1100hm und nem ordentlichen 18ner Schnitt.
> ...


Schliess mich der Meinung von Tboy an!
Was den Schnitt angeht konnte ich leider nicht die ganze Zeit mit halten, hab am Weinberg den Parkschein gezogen 

*WERBUNG:*

*!!!Nächsten Samstag gibt es wieder einen offiziellen Bike Treff!!!*

Lasst euch bei eurer Tour nicht weg Blasen 

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (8. Februar 2004)

sorry aber hab heut morgen verpennt, konnte deswegen nich mitfahrn

war dafür fleissig bei ebay und hab gleich ma was geschossen  

nächste woche beginnt dann wieder mein trainingsplan, d.h. ich werde dienstag, mittwoch und donnerstag flachlandradeln gehn....wenn jemand mitfahrn möchte soll er sich nur kurz melden.

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Februar 2004)

10km von der Kilianusbrücke weg!

Hagel / Schneeregen und saustarker Wind. 

Noch mal viel Spa? bei der heutigen Tour 

@[email protected] war die richtige Endscheidung gestern zufahren und heute die Couch zu quälen!


----------



## Lupo (8. Februar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> 10km von der Kilianusbrücke weg!
> 
> Hagel / Schneeregen und saustarker Wind.
> 
> ...


jo, das glaub ich auch  
Nachdem ich 4 Tage hintereinander gefahrn bin wollte ich heute sowieso nichts machen. Hab mir gestern bei Saturn nen paar neue Spielsachen geholt, die stöpsel ich jetzt mal zusammen.

bis später, Wolfgang


----------



## Kwi-Schan (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiss gar nicht, was Ihr habt - klar, zwischen 12 und 12:30 ist in Mainflingen die Welt untergegangen, danach war das Wetter akzeptabel bis gut (manchmal etwas Wind, dafür aber immer mehr Sonne!). Schlammig war's allerdings schon.... Aber immerhin sind Frank, Christoph und ich knapp 40km mit geschätzten 950 Höhenmetern gefahren  - und Spaß gemacht hat's in jedem Fall (so sehr, dass wir am Ende - nur aus Lust und Laune - noch Mal am Wasserwerk hochgefahren und runtergerauscht sind).

Bilder von der Tour gibt's in meiner Gallery!

Großes Lob an Christoph, der am Ende echt kämpfen musste, aber tapfer bis zum Ende durchgehalten hat - super!


----------



## Google (9. Februar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Lob an Christoph, der am Ende echt kämpfen musste, aber tapfer bis zum Ende durchgehalten hat - super!



Dem Lob kann ich mich anschließen. Der sich selbst so betitelnde Warmduscher hinsichtlich des Wetters (Schönwetterbiker) hat gestern echtes Durchhaltevermögen gezeigt. Maixle ist fast ohne Pausen seine Geschwindigkeit durchgefahren...ganz schön ehrgeizig !! Jedenfalls kein Warmduscher in punkto Biss !!  

Fand die Tour auch ganz ordentlich: Erst ganz hoch die Rückersbacher, dann Richtung Hahnenkamm, am Parkplatz wo es asphaltiert zum Kamm geht, sind wir in hinten rum durch den Wald hoch, dann Downhillmäßig die Rechtskurve zum Kamm verpasst und von ganz unten dann eben wieder ganz hoch zum Hahnenkamm. Vom Hahnenkamm rüber nach Rückersbach, die Rückerbacher runter und dann noch mal hoch beim Wasserwerk. 
Im Vergleich zu November/Dezember hab ich sowohl die Rückersbacher als auch die Strecke hoch b.d. Wasserwerk besser gefahrn als damals. Hat mich natürlich gefreut , daß es aufwärts geht und die Mühen nicht umsonst sind.  

@ Kwi-Schan @ Schöne Bilder !!! Für ein ordentliches Bild in meinem Profil sollte ich bei Schlamm vielleicht auch mal die Schutzbleche abmontieren..  

@ bikerfuzzy @ Schön das Du "_höchstwahrscheinlich_" bei der Barbarossatour die Woche dabei bist   

@ Hugo @ Am Donnerstag bin ich bei Deiner G-Tour dabei !! Würd gern 3 Stunden machen. OK ? Ab 17:00 Uhr Schleuse könnt ich schaffen. Wir könnten die Übergabe Polar/Waage..noch was ? an dem Tag machen....

Grüzi Google


----------



## lessiw33 (9. Februar 2004)

Mensch wenn ich lese, was ihr so alles an km schrubt, da werd ich ja blass...
Bin derzeit viel am renovieren und habe so gut wie keine Zeit. Vielleicht klappt es am Wochenende, wenn ich dann überhaupt noch mithalten kann...

Viele Grüße
Christof (=lessiw33)


----------



## maixle (9. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

das Lob kann ich nur an meine Mitstreiter Christian und Frank zurückgeben, denn es hat mir mit Euch wie immer sehr viel Spass gemacht zu fahren. Ohne Euch zwei, die mich quasi immer wieder ermuntert und weitergescheucht haben, konnte ich meine Leidensschwelle weit rausschieben. Alleine hätte ich den letzten Anstieg wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr gemacht. Quälen macht einfach Spass .

Auf jedenfall war die Tour richtig klasse. Ein super Sonntagnachmittag. Allerdings habe ich fast den restlichen Abend aufgrund schwerer Oberschenkel in der Badewanne und auf der Couch zugebracht  .

Habe auch feststellen dürfen, dass es gar nicht so schlimm ist bei sehr wechselhaftem Wetter zu fahren . Damit dürfte ich wohl eine Ausrede weniger haben  .

@kwi-schan: Deine Bilder sind auch richtig gut gelungen und die Weltuntergangsbilder machen uns jetzt zu richtig harten Männern .

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse an alle.
Bis denne
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (9. Februar 2004)

[email protected] google hört sich gut an muss aber grad ma guggen wie lang ich machen darf...ach mist....am donnerstag darf ich nur regenerativ fahrn, werd ich auch brqauchen nach dienstag und mittwoch....

dann würd ich sagen treffen wir uns ruhig und machen die übergabe klar....jetz weiss ich ga net mehr auf was fürn preis(für den polar) wir uns geeinigt hatten...naja egal

willst du auch schon die pedale haben?

@ maixle...wenn alles klar geht bekomm ich am mittwoch meine neuen bremsen....soll ich dir deine dann schon vorbeibringen? weil auseinandernehmen muss ich sie sowieso(zumindest die hintere wegen der leitungsverlegung) dann kann ich sie dir auch gleich vorbei bringen...aber mit den shifter müsstest du noch n paar tage warten.
wie weit issn dein hobel eigentlich bzw. für wann hast du den ersten ausritt mit dem neuen rad geplant?


weiss jemand wos günstig srams X.O teile gibt? bräucht noch die shifter und das schaltwerk...wenn jemand was weiss sofort melden


----------



## Ippie (10. Februar 2004)

Moschn'

ich könnte wieder  :kotz: 
Meine Mirage hat irgendwie keine Lust mehr zu leuchten. Ich muß schauen, dass ich es bis heute abend geregelt bekomme. Keine Ahnung, was da wieder los ist. Ansonsten nur noch den Platten Reifen flicken (aber diesmal vorne). Und dann bin ich heute abend dabei.   

Ich laß Euch im laufe des Tages die neuesten Infos zukommen.

bis später

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (10. Februar 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> @kwi-schan: Deine Bilder sind auch richtig gut gelungen und die Weltuntergangsbilder machen uns jetzt zu richtig harten Männern .



Guten Morgen,
ich muss aus dem "Club der harten Männer"   leider für heute ausscheren - irgendwie hat meine Nase die Tour vom Sonntag nicht richtig verkraftet, denn irgendwie fühle ich mich etwas verschnupft... Von daher werd ich heute abend also nicht mit dabei sein 
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Ippie (10. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen,

also nur gute Nachrichten. Licht geht (Sicherung defekt), Platten geflickt. Also bis heute abend


Volker


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> ich muss aus dem "Club der harten Männer"   leider für heute ausscheren - irgendwie hat meine Nase die Tour vom Sonntag nicht richtig verkraftet, denn irgendwie fühle ich mich etwas verschnupft... Von daher werd ich heute abend also nicht mit dabei sein
> Viele Grüße
> Christian



Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung   Dann sind wir heute ein Dreierteam bei der B-Tour


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Februar 2004)

@ Babarossatourler Na dann wünsch ich euch viel glück mit dem Wetter soll ja heute Abend anfangen zu schneien und regnen.    Ich komme auch nicht war gestern im Studio und hab Beine gemacht meine Waden schmerzen vielleicht kann ich euch sagen    und die Quatrizeps merk ich auch ganz schön    aber von nichts kommt ja bekanntlich nichts.


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Februar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> also nur gute Nachrichten. Licht geht (Sicherung defekt), Platten geflickt. Also bis heute abend
> 
> ...


Hi Volker,

nur mal so aus Interesse, wo befindet sich den die Sicherung bei der Mirage?

Danke dir schon mal 

Wie war den dir B-Tour, war ein wenig auf der Rolle 

Ciao


----------



## Sarch (10. Februar 2004)

hi barracuda du meinst von der rolle, oder


----------



## Hugo (10. Februar 2004)

die sicherung der mirage is im batteriekasten...aufschrauben und da´nn siehstes scho

@tboy...du machst die beine im studio? pass aber auf dass dir nich die geschwindigkeit flöten geht....

@kwi schan....danke füßr den tip, hat mir n angebot geschickt, denke ich werd mir da n satz bestellen

sachtma jungs...ich will mir ne neue gabel zulegen....kann mir jemand was empfehlen? leicht und steif, mit lockout(also max. 1500gr.) 80mm federweg...dachte an ne skareb aber vielleicht gibts ja noch andere schöne dinge an die ich grad ni denk...also lasst ma hörn(und ne, die SID is nich steif )


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war den dir B-Tour, war ein wenig auf der Rolle
> Ciao



Danke der Nachfrage. Kein Regen, die Strecke schon wieder recht passabel. Haben sogar noch en zusätzlichen Schlenker für Höhenmeter gemacht und sind sogar die Birkenhainer gefahren. Da gabs allerdings auch noch ein paar ziemlich tauchbeckenartige Passagen .

Nett das Matthias mir nochmals das Zusatzbonbon gezeigt hat, falls Ihr Jungs zukünftig nicht ausgelastet seid   und ich mal wieder Guide spielen muß.

@ Barracuda @ Rolle fahrn ist ja sooooooo langweilig !!!!  

@ Hugo @ Hast recht. tboy ist schon langsamer geworden...Das letzte mal war er aufwärts nur noch en Kilometer vor mir   


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (11. Februar 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

gestern abend war es eine schöne Barbarrossa-Tour. Es hat noch nicht geschneit und es waren auch keine Platten Reifen zu flicken. Mal schauen, ob wir nächste Woche wieder fahren.

@[email protected] die Sicherung ist im Gehäuse des Akkus. Einfach die vier Schrauben lösen, das Gehäuse auseinanderklappen und dann sieht man schon die Glassicherung. Übrigens 125 V und 5 A  

Was geht denn am Wochenende?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hugo (11. Februar 2004)

hab die sicherung der mirage gegen ne 8 ampere getauscht.....die 5A sicherung(habs n paar ma probiert) is bei gleichzeitigem betrieb von mirage und mirageX andauernd durchgebrannt

@ google

das problem is weniger die absolute geschwindigkeit beim fahrn als viel mehr die geschwindigkeit beim treten....mit viel kraft drückt man gern die gänge, is auf dauer aber nich gut für gelenke und sehnen und bei längeren touren unekonomisch....bruachst zu viel energie für die gleiche leistung.....

war gestern laufen    war richtig gut aber heute spür ich dass es n paar km weniger auch geeicht hätten....vor allem isses nich gut nach langer pause meine (mtb)hausrunde abzujoggen.

naja muss jetz geld holen...die bremsen dürften bald kommen  

@kwi shan...kann das sein dass der "händler" nich der schnellste is wenns darum geht mails zu beantworten?


----------



## Kwi-Schan (11. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @kwi shan...kann das sein dass der "händler" nich der schnellste is wenns darum geht mails zu beantworten?



Das ist schon möglich - aber wenn die Ware stimmt 

Freut mich, dass Ihr gestern noch so eine schöne Tour hattet. Ich hab mich Zuhause dann geistig betätigt und einfach weitergearbeitet. Immerhin geht's der Nase besser - wie steht's denn mit 'ner Tour am WE?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hugo (11. Februar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon möglich - aber wenn die Ware stimmt
> 
> Freut mich, dass Ihr gestern noch so eine schöne Tour hattet. Ich hab mich Zuhause dann geistig betätigt und einfach weitergearbeitet. Immerhin geht's der Nase besser - wie steht's denn mit 'ner Tour am WE?
> 
> ...




wochenede hört sich gut an....am samstag fahr ich in mainflingen mit brauche am sonntag aber noch 3 stunden auslauf laut plan....nich zu schnell aber gleichmässig, vorzugsweise vormittags.

schwebt jemandem was konkrestes vor?


----------



## Kwi-Schan (11. Februar 2004)

Also, nachdem mein Sonntag bereits heute nachmittag verplant wurde, bleibt für mich nur der Samstagnachmittag (Mainflingen? Oder machen wir 'ne Alternativveranstaltung?)

@Hugo
Habe gesehen, dass Du eine Skareb suchst - frag mal Mat2U, er hat seine Skareb gegen eine Fox getauscht, weil die Skareb alles andere als verwindungssteif war... schleifende Bremsen bei leichter Belastung sind auf Dauer einfach ziemlich nervig...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hugo (11. Februar 2004)

will sie trotzdem


----------



## tboy0709 (11. Februar 2004)

@ Hugo keine Panik geschwindigkeit geht da bestimmt nicht verloren viele unterschätzen Kraftausdauer und Maximalkrafttraining im Studio ganz erheblich.
Dabei trainierst Du ja lediglich die Ermüdungsgrenze der Muskulatur unter hoher Belastung.
Beim Biken achte ich zudem immer mehr darauf leiber mal nen Gang kleiner dafür aber etwas schneller treten.  

@ Google wenn wir nicht immer auf unseren Biketouren durch die Natur Pausen machen würden dann würde ich von hinten irgendwann wieder angerollt kommen     

Also ich denke am Samstag fahr ich nicht is ja Valentinstag   und man will sichs ja nicht ganz verscherzen   

Aber Sonntag würd ich dann gerne fahren.


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

wenn ich am Samstag fahre, bin ich in Großkrotzenburg dabei 
Sonntag weis ich noch nicht!

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (12. Februar 2004)

@ google die sache mit 17:00 steht?
sei bitte pünktlich, hab danach noch n termin den ich dringend wahrnehmen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ google die sache mit 17:00 steht?
> sei bitte pünktlich, hab danach noch n termin den ich dringend wahrnehmen muss



Natürlich !!   Wieder K-G.-Seite ?


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2004)

Soo, bin gestern nochmal 3 Stunden gefahren. Das letzte mal vorm Skiurlaub. Jedenfalls merk ich daß ich schon alleine wegen meinem Hintern auch mal längere Fahrzeiten bis Frammersbach trainieren muß.   So ab 2,5 Stunden aufem Rad ohne absteigen merkt man es doch langsam und fängt an sich zu verkrampfen. Na ja, im Gelände ist's vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem weil man öfters aus dem Sattel geht.

Ich wünsch Euch fürs WE und die kommende Woche gutes Bikewetter !!   

Bis denne Frank    

Ps. Schützt Ihr im Sommer eigentlich Arme und Beine gegen Stürze    Ich hab drüber nachgedacht, daß ich vielleicht zumindest beim Marathon, bei denen Stürze wahrscheinlicher sind, mich schützen sollte. Was tragt Ihr, was empfehlt Ihr ? Vielleicht guck ich ja noch mal rein, spätestens nachem Urlaub.


----------



## Ippie (13. Februar 2004)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich bin gestern auch 2 Stunden GA1 gefahren. Man muß sich am Anfang ganz schön zurückhalten, um nicht mit dem Puls zu hoch zu kommen. Besonders an kleinen Hügeln ist es schwierig. Auch interessant wie sich der Puls im allgemeinen verringert. Ich habe letztes Jahr meine Fahrten aufgezeichnet und festgestellt, das mein Puls ca. 20 Schläge niederiger liegt, im Vergleich Sommer/2003. 

@[email protected] Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Skiurlaub. Du wirst Dein Bike nach 3 Tagen sehr vermissen. 
Zum Marathon: Ich empfehle Plaster in rauhen Mengen  Ich habe nicht vor mich extra zu schützen. 

@[email protected] Ich werde am Samstag in Mainflingen mitfahren

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. Februar 2004)

@Google - Schönen Urlaub! (Man kann auch mit dem Mountainbike Skipisten runterdonnern  ) - im Übrigen schließe ich mich Ippie an: Ich fahr nicht mit Protektoren oder so, nur weil Sommer ist - und wenn's Dich im Winter richtig auf die Nase legt, ist das auch mit 'ner langen Hose schmerzahft genug.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lupo (13. Februar 2004)

moin,
der Samstag geht bei mir für Test- und Einstellfahrten drauf nachdem das Wechseln der Kettenblätter z.Zt. reine Glücksache oder Zufall ist und das dauernde Anhalten und Einstellen will ich keinem von euch zumuten.

Am Sonntag würde ich gern ´ne grössere Tour fahren. Gibt´s irgendwelche Vorschläge??

@Google: alles was schützt ist doch für den Vortrieb hinderlich, und der wird doch letztendlich gewertet. Bissi Pflaster und Leukoplast um sich halbwegs zusammenzuflicken ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt   und mach dir um deinen Hintern keinen Kopp, ich hab mir die Strecke mal auf der 50er karte angesehn.
Da haste ganz bestimmt genug Möglichkeiten aus dem Sattel zu gehn.  

@ Yakko: Glückwunsch zum 99. Platz  aber pass auf, die Verfolger/innen schlafen nicht!


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2004)

@ Lupo @ Nett was da unter Deinem Benutzernamen steht...  Aber ist es denn nicht im Allgemeinen so, dass einem die Frauen tanzen lassen ??  

Änders doch gleich mal ab.: _"der nach der Miss Marple tanzt_....."  

Ich weiß....mußt ja wieder kommen............  

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (13. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo @ Nett was da unter Deinem Benutzernamen steht...  Aber ist es denn nicht im Allgemeinen so, dass einem die Frauen tanzen lassen ??
> 
> Änders doch gleich mal ab.: _"der nach der Miss Marple tanzt_....."
> 
> ...



naja, hab lange über eine neutrale Formulierung nachgedacht aber ich will ja auch nicht das mühsam aufgebaute Image des schönen Geschlechts zunichte machen.
Du weisst ja: Miss Marple liest mit. Und guck mal was unter ihrem Benutzernamen steht. Also sieh dich vor  

denn mal schönen Urlaub und vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Männerhaus


----------



## Hugo (13. Februar 2004)

ach google fährt in urlaub....

naja dann kannste ja noch ne woche auf die teile warten, oder? bekommen wir schon hin

also wegen sonntag....ich würd gern ne 3 stunden runde drehn, wenns geht mit geringem schlammanteil...grundlage im wechsel machen, heisst auf deutsch insgesamt niedrige intensität aber im hügeligen mit tempowechsel

wer wär den potentiell dabei, weil man könnte evtl. meine hausrunde fahrn, wärn ca 40km und 1000hm, mit an und abfahrt käm man auf seine zeit....also alles ma hand hoch was mitfahrn will

am samstag fahr ich in mainflingen mit, vielleich kann man sich da nochma gedanken zu sonntag machen


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst ja: Miss Marple liest mit. Und guck mal was unter ihrem Benutzernamen steht. Also sieh dich vor
> denn mal schönen Urlaub und vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Männerhaus



Ooohhh Shitnnn !! Habs gerade gelesen. Eine harte Welt ist das für Männer geworden. Für die Damen gibts die 50 % Quote, Frauenhäuser, Frauenbeauftragte und Alice Schwarzer..  and so on. Und für uns ? Nur noch Schläge !!! It's really to dangerous for us   

@ Miss Marple @ Behandele ihn gut und halte ihn artgerecht   

Und ich  ......hab ja nur mal nen Spaß gemacht.  Gell   

@ Hugo @ Genau so ne Tour die Du Sonntags vor hast würd mich mal interessieren. Ich hoff da geht noch was !!!!

Google


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Februar 2004)

@ Google häh   solche Touren werden doch Samstags fast immer beim Biketreff gefahren es wär mal langsam Zeit Touren zu fahrne mit 60 -80 Kilometern und 1500 Hm um mal ne Distanz von nem Mara in die Beine zu bekommen.

Im Übrigen ist das normal das Dir der Ar... weh tut nach längerer Zeit, mir übrigens auch. Öfter mal auf dem Sattel ein klein wenig die Sitzposition ändern und gut is. 

Also wenn Sonntag nicht so Schmudelwetter ist würd ich auch gern ne längere Tour fahren.


----------



## Lupo (13. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> also wegen sonntag....ich würd gern ne 3 stunden runde drehn, wenns geht mit geringem schlammanteil...grundlage im wechsel machen, heisst auf deutsch insgesamt niedrige intensität aber im hügeligen mit tempowechsel
> 
> wer wär den potentiell dabei, weil man könnte evtl. meine hausrunde fahrn, wärn ca 40km und 1000hm, mit an und abfahrt käm man auf seine zeit....also alles ma hand hoch was mitfahrn will



40km und 1000hm sind ok. Aber ob ich dein Tempo mithalten kann weiss ich net  Sag nochma was dazu.
Ausserdem hat heut mein Netzwerk abgekaggt und am Sonntag kommt mein "Inder" und baut was Neues ein, weiss aber noch net genau wann.
Also muss ich erstma abwarten.


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Google häh   solche Touren werden doch Samstags fast immer beim Biketreff gefahren es wär mal langsam Zeit Touren zu fahrne mit 60 -80 Kilometern und 1500 Hm um mal ne Distanz von nem Mara in die Beine zu bekommen.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das normal das Dir der Ar... weh tut nach längerer Zeit, mir übrigens auch. Öfter mal auf dem Sattel ein klein wenig die Sitzposition ändern und gut is.
> 
> Also wenn Sonntag nicht so Schmudelwetter ist würd ich auch gern ne längere Tour fahren.



Iss gut Cheffe !!  Was hälste denn davon wenn wir schon mal so verbleiben, daß wir zukünftig versuchen zumindest am WE einen Tag zu finden so ne Tour gemeinsam zu bestreiten ? Das wär nämlich auch mein Anliegen und es ist dann nicht schlecht wenn mans nicht alleine fährt...Die Frage ist nur ob ich Dir vom Leistungsstand ausreiche und es für Dich nicht eher kontraproduktiv ist mit Leistungsschwächeren zu fahrn....Du kannst da ruhig ehrlich sein weil ichs hundertprozentig verstehen kann. Wenn Du "Dein eigenes Ding" machen würdest wäre das meines Erachtens nämlich um einiges fruchtbarer........

Sag mir mal was Du davon hälst. Ich jedenfalls bin für so ne Tour am WE zu haben, und ein zwei, vielleicht noch mehr würden da mitziehn. Ich denk da mal spontan an Ippie, der ja auch den Marathon mitfährt. Bei den anderen weiß ichs net. Zu meiner Person steht nach dem Skiurlaub noch ein verlängertes MännerskiWE an...Dann bin ich voraussichtlich regelmäßig am trainieren und bin froh gerade solche Strecken nicht alleine fahrn zu müssen.

Ich denk mal das war jetzt vor meinem Urlaub. 

tboy und alle andern: Macht Euch mal Gedanken dazu...


Also (wahrscheinlich   ) tschö jetzt bisin einer guten Woche.

Google


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Februar 2004)

@ Google Das sollte ja nicht heißen das ich da jetzt auch mit Mara Tempo fahren will das Tempo hol ich mir bei anderen fahrten und erst wenns bischen wärmer ist kann auch mal über so ne Distanz schneller gefahren werden. Für den Druck und Kraftausdauer geh ich ja auch noch ins Studio. 

Ich meinte das halt das man die Km Leistung schon mal gefahren ist und sich dran gewöhnt mal 3 - 5 Std am Stück (ohne Pause wird ja bei Maras auch nicht gemacht) gafahren zu sein.

Also können wir das schon gerne machen.


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2004)

@ lupo

wie gesagt ich will sonntag grundlage machen also wird der schnitt ohnehin nich zu hoch....mit KA fang ich erst richtig im april an

@ tboy die idee is an sich nich schlecht aber es is schwer leute zu finden die so lange strecken ungefähr auf gleichem level fahrn können....30-40km schafft jeder irgendwie...dem einen pfeift eben die lunge und die pumpe is kurz vorm exodus und der andere is grad warm, aber auf 60 oder 80 km sollten die leute echt gut zusammenpassen....sonst stehn die einen echt bloss rum weil sie warten und die andern stehn kurz vorm kollaps weil denen ja auch noch die pausen fehlen in denen sich die schnelleren wieder erholen.

sachma tboy...was hältstn davon nächsten samstag ma ne tour richtung feldberg zu starten...da könnt man dann auch ma n längeren anstieg machen

@google...mach dir ma net son kopp.....wie schon erwähnt touren bis 30 oder 40km kann jeder mit jedem fahrn, der eine macht dann eben eher grundlage und der andere kraftausdauer....bis 2-3 stunden geht das problemlos, erst drüber muss man zusehn dass die leistung ausgeglichen is


@ die die evtl. mitfahrn am sonntag....also mir schwebt ne tour vor die recht schnell is(im sommer knapp 2 stunden), am wasserhäuschen hoch, durch rückersbach richtung johannesberg, durch den wald richtung goldbach, durch den hegwald zurück nach johannesberg(von der andern richtung kommend) richtung hahnenkamm, rauf und wieder runter, und zum schluss die rückersbacher schlucht runter....beim momentanen wetter müsste die tour in 3 stunden gut machbar sein, es gibt streng genommen nur drei anstiege und drei abfahrten, is halt ma was anderes wie das ständige +-50hm bei gocrazy


P.S. hab grad die neuen bremsen montiert....bald is "mein schatz" fertig, nboch ne neue gabel, sattelstütze, kurbel, umwerfer, shifter, schaltwerk und bissi kleinkrahm und ich bin glücklich


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Februar 2004)

@ Hugo das mit Taunus hat mir auch schon vorgeschwebt, da ich auch schon länger jetzt nicht mehr dort war. Dort könnten wir auch ne schöne lange Tour fahren eine von diesen z.B http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/ entweder Herzberg und Feldberg oder sogar Feldberg-o-mania ich denke nur für nächste Woche ist das noch zu früh weil das Wetter da noch nicht mit spielt dort liegt immer noch alles voll mit Schnee leider.


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2004)

hab mir die tourenbeschreibung angesehn....gefällt mir, also meinetwegen könnten wirs auch ma kurzfristig wagen wenn das wetter mitspielt....muss ja nur trocken sein, der rest is recht wurscht, und wenn da oben noch bissi schnee liegt is das auch nich tragisch, solangs keine geschlossene eisdecke is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (14. Februar 2004)

Ja ok machen wir wenns nächstes Wochenende besser ist dann von mir aus  
können ja nochmal zum nächsten Wochenende hin plappern obs was wird. 


Bei der Feldberg-o-mania Tour sind keine Trails mit eingebaut können aber ein paar änderungen vornehmen das der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt.  

Ich denk da an Nordhang oder Pflasterweg


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2004)

kenn mich im taunus nich so gut aus...kenn nur ne richtig geile abfahrt vom feldberg richtung badhomburg, aber das bekommen wir schon hin

@lupo und alle die morgen evtl mitwollen...bin grad aus der wanne gekrochen....also wer angst hat dass ich morgen zu schnell sein könnte für den ein oder andern den kann ich beruhigen, die beine sind soooo platt dass man daraus problemlos oregamie falten könnte  
also ich werd morgen ne ganz ruhige kugel schieben und in erster linie rekom fahrn


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Februar 2004)

@ Hugo wann willste denn morgen los fahren. Setzt mal ne Uhrzeit und nen Treffpunkt fest dann bin ich da wenns nicht regnet. Bin nämlich nachher mit meiner Süßen essen (Valentinstag) und komm dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dazu ins Forum zu schauen, naja vielleicht heut nacht dann später


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2004)

also ich leg jetz fest...startzeit 13:00
treffpunkt...ach was solls...mainflingen an der brücke, es sei denn jemand hat ne bessere idee


----------



## Lupo (14. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> also ich leg jetz fest...startzeit 13:00
> treffpunkt...ach was solls...mainflingen an der brücke, es sei denn jemand hat ne bessere idee



Hört sich gut an (zu der Zeit dürfte auch Ippie schon wach sein  ) und überhaupt: was ist eigentlich mit den Anderen  
also ich versuch mal dazusein, hängt aber von meinem PC Spezialisten ab, wann der kommt (und die Sache gebacken kriegt).
Zum Thema Taunus hab ich auch noch was gefunden, was in die Jahreszeit passt:
http://www.fr-aktuell.de/ressorts/f...d=5da28148d61a0ddf562c382f0ba17fc5&cnt=382746

c.u. Wolfgang


----------



## Lupo (14. Februar 2004)

In der Streckenbeschreibung steht´s drin:
Is eindeutig was für Verrückte


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir wirds heut leider doch nichts muß später um 14 Uhr weg sind kurzfristig verabredet mit Freunden. Geh dann jetzt halt ins Studio Laufen und bischen Sauna, schade naja nächstes mal.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Hugo (15. Februar 2004)

lupo was macht der computerspezi?

ich fahr in ner halben stunde los


----------



## Lupo (15. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> lupo was macht der computerspezi?
> 
> ich fahr in ner halben stunde los



hab grad versucht ihn anzurufen; pennt scheint´s noch  
also komm ich erstma nach Mainflingen

 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwar schon ausgeschlafen, aber heute bekommen wir Besuch. Wird nichts bei mir.

Trotzdem viel Spaß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (15. Februar 2004)

gibt´s des? Es ist Sonntag, alle sind zu hause und es hat seit bald 6Std keiner was zu labern  

Hugo´s Hausrunde war echt geil zu fahrn, netter Mix aus Asphalt, Schotter und Trails und weil er sich heut geschont hat haben wir auch leistungsmässig prima zusammengepasst  Ich denk, die Strcke hat´s verdient öfters mal unter die Stollen genommen zu werden.

Ach ja Hugo, du wolltest mir noch zeigen wo wir rumgefahrn sind. So mit hinerherfahrn kann ich mir des net merken (Alzheimer Light)


----------



## Hugo (15. Februar 2004)

achso....hhhmmm...ich hab kein scanner, sonst hätt ich  schnell ne karte eingescannt und die strecke eingezeichnet....hast du karte in digitalform oder jemand anders? oder evtl. online?

ja also normal fahr ich die strecke ja in etwas andere reihenfolge so dass man noch ca 200-250 hm mehr hat aber war ja heute trotzdem in ordnung, oder?
und wenns ma wieder bissi trockener is, gibts auch noch n haufen "tuningpotential"


----------



## Sakir (15. Februar 2004)

ich wollte nur mal so am Rande erwähnen, das ich gestern das erste mal mit dem Bike auf dem Hahnenkam war, ganz alleine und ein bischen viel anderes gefahren als ich wollte   aber ich bin angekommen *stolzsei*

das musste ich gerade mal los werden   

MfG Sakir/Michael


----------



## Hugo (15. Februar 2004)

@ lupo kannst du mir evtl. noch sagen wie viel km wir gefahrn sind?


----------



## Lupo (15. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ lupo kannst du mir evtl. noch sagen wie viel km wir gefahrn sind?


es waren Strecke:            42,47km
            Vmax meinerseits: 57,8km
            Schnitt:             16,1km/h
            Zeit:                  2:38:08 Std

in welchem Format und welcher Grösse willste die Karte? ich lade sie dann hoch und schick dir den Link dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2004)

machs ma ungefähr so dass das viereck kleinostheim, hösbach, krombach, alzenau etwa die aulfösung 1024*768 füllt, insgesammt sollte der kartenauschnitt aber noch n tick grösser sein, zumindest in richtung süden, oder eben so dass goldbach komplett drauf is


----------



## Sakir (16. Februar 2004)

nanüüüü, 

nix los hier........

dann fang ich halt mal an zu Quasseln ))

was haltet ihr denn von dem CicloSport HAC 4 Plus ?
taugt der etwas oder gibts da ein vergleichbaren, der eventuell günster ist...
bei eBay kostet er ca 195 Euro *urgs*
ich finde an ihm so gut, das er alles in einem hat und man kann danach die Daten am PC anschauen und bearbeiten und weiss dann, was man geleistet oder auch nicht geleistet hat *bg*

was habt ihr denn so ???

Mfg Sakir/Michael


----------



## Lupo (16. Februar 2004)

Ich hab nen Shimano Flight Deck, der hat den Vorteil, dass er mir die Kadenz anzeigt. Ganz brauchbar zum Bergauffahren. Mit der PC Auswertung hab ich´s net so.


----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2004)

die funktionen sind gut beim hac, ohne frage, aber die qualität  
kauf dir zwei, dann haste immer ein ersatzgerät wenn du den andern gerade einschickst...hat aber auch was gutes...bekommst regelmässig ne neue uhr  

wenn du ne alternative willst....der polar s710i hat alles was der hac hat und noch viel mehr, bekommste bei ebay jetz fast genausogünstig und hat den vorteil dass man nich extra ne dockingstation oder ähnl. brauchst sondenr ne ganz normale irda schnittstelle ausreicht(infrarot) is an jedem notebook und auch an immer mehr "normalen" computern zu finden....
ja dann hat der polar noch den vorteil dass die auswertungssoftware wesentlich aktueller ist und detailiertere angaben zum training macht....ausserdem kannste das training z.b. auch steuern in dem du dem teil vorher am kompjuter schon sagst was du heute vorhast. dann is das ding noch wasserdicht, überträgt die daten codiert, und wenn du noch zusätzlich n trittfrequenzsensor haben willst is der auch kabellos, nich so wie beim hac

gugg dir das ding einfach ma an und sei geplättet von den funktionen die man tatsächlich auch benutzen kann, wenn man nur weiss wie  
ach noch n grosser vorteil, er zeigt dir drei daten auf einma an, z.b. puls, geschwindigkeit und höhenangabe oder so....beim hac sins nur 2.

zu finden das schmuckstück auf www.polar-electro.de

angenommen du würdest wirklcih einen wollen, vielleicht könnten wir zusammen bestellen und so evtl. noch was am preis machen können, weil brauch näml. auch einen


----------



## bikerfuzzy (16. Februar 2004)

Halli Hallo,

wollte einfach mal kundtun dass meine Zwillimädels heute morgen nun endlich das Licht der Welt erblickt haben. Mutter und Kinder sind soweit wohlauf, bis alle drei allerdings auf dem bike sitzen werden dauerts wohl noch etwas   

Damit ist der weibliche Bikernachwuchs gesichert !!  

Noch habe ich allerdings etwas Schonzeit, da die beiden Krümel noch etwas in der Kinderklinik bleiben müssen, mal sehen ob ich da demnächst nochmal ne Wochenendtour fahren kann. 

Bin übrigens gestern kurzentschlossen die Frankfurter Rundschau tour 37 gefahren, ganz schön knackig. Aber wenns trocken ist ne gute Marathonvorbereitung. 

Gruß,

bikerfuzzy


----------



## Lupo (17. Februar 2004)

Dann erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir  auf dass die zwei Damen möglichst bald einen stollenbereiften Untersatz unter den Hintern bekommen, Mitglied im Forum werden und das Duchschnittsalter unseres Threads senken.


----------



## lessiw33 (17. Februar 2004)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an Bikerfuzzy zum Nachwuchs!!

Mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen Biker oder Schrauber von Euch.
Mein neues Specialized Stumpjumper (gerade mal ca. 250km) "knarzt" neuerdings im Tretlager beim Bergauf fahren.
Auf ebener Strecke ist alles OK. Was könnte das sein, ist da schon was im Eimer?

Danke und Gruß
Christof


----------



## Ippie (17. Februar 2004)

Moschn zusammen,

@[email protected] erstmal Glückwunsch von meiner Seite zur Geburt. Endlich geschafft. So sind halt die Frauen und die es noch werden möchten. Immer muß man auf Sie warten.  
Ich hoffe ja, dass die Würmchen aufgrund des Gewichts in der Kinderklinik bleiben müssen. 

@[email protected] ich habe ja gehofft, dass wir auch ohne Google eine Barbarrossa-Tour zusammen bekommen. Ich habe es aber auch vertrödelt. Naja dann fahre ich heute abend allein. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. Februar 2004)

@bikerfuzzy - Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute Euch Vieren!

@Ippie - Tja, heute wird's wohl nichts mehr werden. Aber wir bräuchten ja auch einen erfahrenen Guide, der die Strecke kennt (mir fällt da sonst nur Bikerfuzzy ein). Vielleicht Donnerstag? - Matthias, wie ist das bei Dir - lässt Dich Deine Familie da noch mal weg oder bist Du verplant?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## maixle (17. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

@bikerfuzzy: Auch von mir meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche, natürlich auch an Deine Frau   . Naja, freu Dich aber nicht zu früh, jetzt hast Du 3 Weiber zuhause und bist als Mann gaaaaaaaannz alleine...  . Nichts für ungut, will Dich ja nicht verunsichern , und ausserdem will ichs mir mit Miss_Marple nicht verderben.

@Ippie, Kwi-Schan: Solltet Ihr was am Donnerstag machen wollen, würde ich mich evtl. kurzfristig auch miteinklinken. Da mein Chef gerade im Skiurlaub (Grummel) ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen wann ich rauskomme. Sage Euch am Donnerstag aber nochmal bescheid.

@an alle: Wir haben zwar erst Dienstag, aber trotzdem: Wie sieht es mit dem Wochenende aus? Wollte nämlich am Sa. und So. fahren. Sollte sich für Sa. nichts anderes ergeben, werde ich in Mainflingen dabei sein, aber wie sieht es mit So. aus? Also, irgendwelche Vorschläge?

In diesem Sinne noch frohes Schaffen.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

@[email protected]: auch von mir Glückwünsche an euch beide  . Wie sollen die 2 Mädchen denn heißen?  Du bist momentan bestimmt so happy, daß dich die Anspielungen auf die nun weibliche Überzahl in Eurer Familie kalt lassen. Hoffentlich ist Deine Frau bald wieder fit und vielleicht kommt sie dann auch mal auf eine Tour mit.

bis bald
Martina


----------



## Miss Marple (17. Februar 2004)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an Bikerfuzzy zum Nachwuchs!!
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen Biker oder Schrauber von Euch.
> Mein neues Specialized Stumpjumper (gerade mal ca. 250km) "knarzt" neuerdings im Tretlager beim Bergauf fahren.
> ...


Möglich, dass es nur nachgezogen werden muss (1.Inspektion  ) oder es wurde trocken, also ohne Fett, eingesetzt. Normal sollte das dein Dealer auf die Reihe kriegen.
 Wolfgang


----------



## Lupo (17. Februar 2004)

shit, martina hatte sich net ausgeloggt


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Februar 2004)

bikerfuzzy. 

Da hab ich ja in einem Jahr einen Kunden für meinen Kinderanhänger 
Hoffe du kannst deinen Nachwuchs dem nächst noch intensiver geniessen 
Sprich deine Frau und die Mädels sind bald zuhause.

Caio


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2004)

auch von meiner seite erstma glückwunsch

@rest
 am wochenende könnt man wieder sonntags ne lockere tour fahrn, muss ich aber noch mim tboy klärn was wir samstag machen(wink mit dem zaunpfahl an tboy er könne sich ja ma zu wort melden und was dazu sagen  )

wegen dem knarzenden tretlager....kann multiple grüde haben, nach 250km kanns tatsächlich einfach nur schmutz sein der wo drin is wo er nich hingehört oder dass sich die lagerschalen einfach gesetzt haben und nachgezogen werden müssen....wenn du pech hast (isses ne octalink-kurbel) kanns sein dass das knarzen nich weg geht, weils von der verbindung kurbel-achse oder kurbel-spider her rührt, dann heissts ohrn zu und durch, macht der krubel nix, geht eben nur aufs trommelfell

soso...de google ma ne woche net da und schon geht nix mehr...man man man  
ich selbst kenn die strecke ja nich, weiss nichma wo die barbarossaquelle liegt, aber wenn doch jemand ne karte hat dann müsst sich der weg doch finden lassen, zumal die meisten von euch die strecke doch schonma gefahrn sind...und wenn ihr nich an der quelle rauskommt is doch auch nich schlimm solangs wetter halbwegs mitspielt.....würd ja sagen ich komm mit aber am donnerstag stehn intervalle an, morgen joggen und heute nur bissi GA am main, wird aber spät werden...falls doch jemand mit kommen wollte....also ich denk so gegen 19Uhr werd ich los düsen(ach wie schön wärn doch semesterferien, wenn die nervenden klausuren nich wärn)

das wärs jetz erstma...glaub ich

@lupo ich schick dir nachher die karte....n kleiner fitzel fehtl noch aber is nich so tragisch


----------



## lessiw33 (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für Eure Tipps. Ich werden zum Bernd Stenger fahren wo ich es gekauft habe, der soll mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Ist in der Tat eine Octalink. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich keinen "Schrott" gekauft habe...

Danke und Gruß
Christof


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2004)

hat nix mit schrott zu tun, is nur einfach so dass viele der verbindungen nich 100%ig sind, is einfach so

@lupo, hab die tour eingetragen und schicks dir jetz per mail


----------



## Sakir (17. Februar 2004)

erstmal      HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH      zu deinem Nachwuchs

@Hugo: ich werde nun mal nach dem "Polar" schauen und wenn er mir geföllt, können wir gerne schauen, das wir sie zusammen kaufen.....

@Lupo: mich interessiert die Höhenmessung/Pulsmessung und die PC Auswertung an so eine Gerät. Mein jetziger kann mir gerade mal die kmh anzeigen ))

@Alle: ich werde mal am Samstag Mittag ca 12 Uhr mit 2 Kollegen über die Barbarossa Quelle / Michelbach / Kälberau zum Hahnenkamm radeln und zurück über Alzenau auch wieder an der Barbarossa Quelle vorbei... wird aber nicht so heftig werden, da die 2 seit mind 2 monaten nimmer radeln waren ))
Am Sonntag muss ich mich mal um die Familie kümmern.... die Beschweren sich langsam 

also bis später.. Michael


----------



## bikerfuzzy (17. Februar 2004)

@ Alle: Vielen Dank für die vilen netten Glückwünsche, ich habe sie schon mal weitergeleitet an die drei Mädels, damit sie gleich positiv auf diesen Thread eingestimmt werden   
Die beiden Krümel heissen übrigens Sina und Laura. 

@Kwi-Chan: leider wird es erstmal nichts mit ner Feierabend-Barbarossatour, da ich abends wohl doch noch etwas länger in der Kinderklinik bei den beiden     und natürlich beid er Mama verweilen werde. 

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (17. Februar 2004)

Jo, dann pass mal auf, dass wir bei deinen Grazien nicht in Ungnade fallen, sonst lassen die dich nicht mehr mit uns im Schlamm wühlen  

@Hugo: danke für den Plan, hätte mir die Strecke ganz anders vorgestellt. Bei Gelegenheit musste mir mal sagen, mit welchem prog. du die Bilder bearbeitest. Haste ja schön komprimiert.

Am Samstag würde ich (wir  ) gern mitfahrn, wenn´s Wetter ok ist. Wo trifft man sich?
Heute ist "no sports" angesagt, morgen soll´s schneien aber Do. / Fr. könnte man was machen. So. ist diesmal leider schon verplant  

bis später, Wolfgang


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo @ all und natürlich auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs an Bikerfuzzy  

Also zu Dir Sakir ich hab selbst den HAC 4 und bin sehr zu frieden damit hätte mich nach längerer auseinandersetzung mit mir selbst aber doch leiber auch den Polar kaufen sollen, naja was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.  

@ Lessiw Du hast ja schon genug tipps bekommen   ne Schrott haste sicherlich nicht nicht gekauft hab ja Dein Rad schon gesehen.  

@ Hugo also ich will am Wochenede auf alle fälle fahren weils letztes WE nicht geklappt hat. Was schwebt Dir denn vor für Samstag? Wenns Wetter ist könnten wir doch in Taunus gurcken die Feldberg/Herzberg Tour 50km 1300hm 
Oder wir fahren beim Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg mit die fahren kontinuierlicher als GoCrazy und die Teilnehmer sind recht ausgeglichen. Gefahren wird mit wenigen bis keinen Pausen. Aber eigentlich findete der nur alle 2 Wochen statt und am Samstag sollte pause sein aber vielleicht kann uns Barracuda da weitere Auskunft geben.


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Februar 2004)

Sag mal Hugo wie issen eigentlich Dein Stufentest gewesen was ist dort alles gemacht worden was hast gezahlt wenn des sagen willst und was für Leistungen hast Du alles erhalten (Trainingsplan etc.)


----------



## Sakir (17. Februar 2004)

huhu

also ich werde so um 12 Uhr in Steinheim starten und dann zur Schleuse in klein Krotzenburg fahren, dort treffe ich mich wohl mit dem einen kollegen (sofern er wegen Fasching in der Lage ist) und dann fahren wir über den Main Richtung Barbarossa... der andere Kollegen kommt aus Rodenbach, da lass ich mir noch einen Treffpunkt einfallen. 
*WENN JEMAND LUST HAT SICH ANZUSCHLIESSE.... GERNE DOCH*

@tboy0709: hmm.. du bist mittlerweile der Xte der mir eher zu dem Polar rät... dann wird das wohl doch das bessere sein.. nur der Preis ist natürlich heftig, bei ebay kostet er 230,- ohne Trittfrequenz, bei HIBIKE sogar 299,- ! ! !

so nun erstmal vom joggen regenerieren... 
bis dann Michael


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2004)

also wegen samstag....gocrazy fährt auch kontinuierlich...du musst nur in der richtigen gruppe mitfahrn, d.h. nicht beim rene wenn da 10 leute dabei sind....fahr deswegen immer in der "mittleren" gruppe, sind nie mehr als 5 leute und fahrn durchgängig...egal
mir würd was "härteres vorschweben"
laut trainingsplan soll ich samstag die "härtere" machen, sonntag dann wieder ne ruhigere

50km 1300hm hört sich sehr gut an....hast du ne ahnung über die bodenbeschaffenheit oben? start und zielpunkt? können wir ja ma festhalten, für den fall das das mim wetter klar geht und uns dann freitags abends wenn die wetterprognose bis samstag einigermassen zuverlässig sein sollte endgültig entscheiden...da wirft sich aber gleich ne frage auf...was machen wenn das wetter nich mitspielt....3,5 std auf der rolle halt ich nich aus  

wegen stufentest:
also du fährst auf nem ergometer, alle 3min. wird die leistung um 50watt erhöht, am ende jeder leistungsstufe wurde n bischen blut entnommen um das laktat zu bestimmen, du bekommst dann ne dreiseite auswertung die eigentlich für jeden verständlich is, ausserdem nen trainingsplan der individuell ist für den ersten monat danach...wenn du willst kann ich dir meinen ma zeigen

wenn du n hac4 hast würds sich für dich lohnen n premiumzugang noch zu beantragen bei fitnesstreff, dann kannste die dateien die dein hac generiert hochladen und domminik(der trainer) guggt die sich regelmässig an und kann dir dann eben genau sagen obs so passt oder eben nich.

gekost hat der spass 75 was extrem günstig is, hab mich ma bei uns in der gegend umgehört und da war alles wesentlich teurer, normalerweise gehts so bei 100-120  los, in ffm im olympiastützpunkt hätt ich ein machen können aber 250....ne danke

wenn du mehr wissen willst schick mir ne pm

@lupo

bearbeiten tu ich alle meine bilder mim photoshop(version 6.0) hab leider kein grafiktablet mehr so dass es ein wenig gekritzelt is aber man sieht wo wir lang gefahrn sind...die kompreission kannste mit fast jedem programm amchen, für so einfache sachen find ich "iview" richtig gut, is freeware und zieml. verbreitet...hatte mich ma mit dem programmierer angefreundet, so bin ich da dann gelandet als es noch niemand kannte und bin bis jetz dabei geblieben für kleinigkeiten.

aber weisste was mir einfällt....hatte doch die sache mit dem gps erzählt, gelle....aber übergangsweise würds ja eigentlich schon reichen wenn ich einfach nur ne karte von hier in digitaler form hätte und in den pda laden würd...dann würde das dauernde falten der karte entfallen und man könnt sich hotspots schon während der fahrt markiern....muss ich mir ma überlegen


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2004)

nochma ich...sachma torsten...interesse in münchen in nem vierer team zu starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (17. Februar 2004)

Also wegen Samstag treffen tu mer uns dann in Hohemark am Parkplatz is einfach der beste Ausganspunkt. ich wär dann für 12.30 oder 13 Uhr. Hab eben mal den vergangenen Tag im Zeitraffer angeschaut es liegt noch Schnee.  

Wegen dem 24 Stunderennen hatte mich Barracuda schon gefragt aber dafür find ich einfach die Zeit net vielleicht nächstes Jahr. 

Über den Test Quetsch ich Dich dann beim nächsten mal noch bischen aus


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2004)

also wegen 24std...wie viel zeit braucht man da denn? geht von freitag abend(im notfall samstag morgen) bis sonntag abend...wirst doch n wochenende zeit haben oder? wir würden im vierer fahrn, von daher kannste normal trainiern

wegen feldberg.-...wenns denn schnee wär wärs ja nich schlimm....ich hab aber die befürchtung dass wirs mit ner geshclossenen eisdecke zu tun haben, und das wär dann n bischen unvorteilhaft.

naja ich muss höhenmeter schrubben, also werden wir uns was einfallen lassen müssen


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo @ll,

wegen des 24 h Race in M, ich habe heute die Kohle überwiesen.  Bin also definitiv in M dabei, ich starte mit drei Arbeitskollegen Sarch (euer Guide von letzt), Lars (kennt nur Tboy) und einweiterer, als Applied Films Racing Team 

WE 
werd mal mit Günter reden, denke der will auch Fahren. Hat Zeit gestern sein neues Fusion Raid!
Werd morgen mal posten was angesagt ist.

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Februar 2004)

Wow, hier ist ja ganz schön was los,   nicht nur auf'm Bike. Da braucht's ja Stuuuunden zum lesen ... und Kidis gibts auch ... Glückwunsch an Bikerfuzzy  

Hier hat sich ja im Lauf der Zeit ein lustiges Grüppchen versammelt ...   

Tboy0709 und Hugo ... die Konditionsbolzer
Google ... der um die Baberossaquelle tanzt
Lupo und Miss Marple ... wer auch immer mit wem tanzt
Kwi-Schan ... Aaach en Dietzebääächer
     

und natürlich auch nen schönen Gruß an all die Anderen die sich hier so tummeln. Sorry aber die Namen kann ich mir gar nicht alle merken.  

... und ich? Ich erwach gerade so langsam aus em Winterschlaf und hab die ersten Kilometer für dieses Jahr hinter mir und noch einige vor mir ... vielleicht auch einige mit dem ein oder anderen von Euch  
Ich bin aber eher der klassische Tourer ... der Weg ist das Ziel ... glaube nich das ich mich zu Maras oder Race überreden könnte  und fahrbar soll's schon sein, nicht gerade freier Fall damit man sich ablegt  

Ich starte meist hier in Dietzenbach in alle Himmelsrichtungen ... is gar nicht so schlecht ...

Richtung Norden   OF-Vilbel-Nidda-Wetterau-Illbenstadt-Niederdorfelden-Hohe Straße
Richtung Osten   Seligenstadt-Dettingen-Rückersbach-Hahnekamm-Michelbach-X11er-Aburg-Rodgau
Richtung Süden   Dieburg-Veste Otzberg-Heubach-Höchst-Breuberg-Binselberg-Wartturm
Richtung Westen Dreieich-Messel-Mainzer Berg-Main bis Mainz-Rund um Fraport hmmm ... nich so dolle

Da komme schon je nach Tour 70-100 km, einige Stunden Fahrzeit und auch der ein oder andere Höhenmeter zusammen. Aber da muß ich erst wieder richtig wach zu sein  

@Hugo @all ... sagt mal hast Du/Ihr so ein Polar oder HAC im Einsatz und funktioniert so ein Teil um Mainflingen. Habe mal den Funkmist von Sigma gehabt ... funkstille ... die Maste brennen doch alles vom Himmel  

So, genug gebabbelt ...  

Erdi01 alias Volker


----------



## Hugo (18. Februar 2004)

hmm....mainflingen is weniger das problem....allg. hochspanungsmasten und vor allem bahnschienen, bzw. die dazugehörigen kabel können störn

bei polar haste dann ncoh ne digitale übertragung was noch besser funktioniert  

bist du neu im thread, oder?
weil muss gestehn, hab auhc nich alles gelesen


----------



## Kwi-Schan (18. Februar 2004)

@erdi01 - Hoppla - jemand aus Dietzenbach  Das gibt ja ganz neue Perspektiven. Wenn Du Deine Runden fährst - machst Du das mit dem MTB oder dem Rennrad, oder.... Vielleicht könnte man ja mal... in Dietzenbach starten?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lupo (18. Februar 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *WENN JEMAND LUST HAT SICH ANZUSCHLIESSE.... GERNE DOCH*



Ich glaub, am Samstag kannste mit mir (oder uns) rechnen  
Wie wär´s wenn du dem Rodenbacher Neuwirtshaus oder die Autobahnbrücke danach als Treffpunkt vorschlägst?

@Erdi01: Willkommen im Club  was hälste von o.g. als Einstiegstour? Is auch bestimmt alles fahrbar, wie ich Sakir so kenne     

@Hugo: Digitalisierte Karten gibt´s bei den Landesvermessungsämtern oder man macht einfach nen Foto von dem Ausschnitt, den man braucht (wenn das reicht)  Ich guck mal wo ich den fotoshop herkriege, Bildbearbeitungsprogramme kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## tboy0709 (18. Februar 2004)

Naja wegen 24 Hours Race da mußte dann schon den Freitag opfern wegen Anreise eventuell Montag noch wenns Sonntag abend Erst später wieder heim geht, im Sommer ist das bei mir immer schlecht, ich muß mir schon die Termine für die Maras frei halten. 

Naja dann entscheiden wir halt Freitag Abend was wir machen, aber ich denke mit ner Eischicht brauchen wir nicht rechnen da liegt nur auf dem Platos Schnee war bis jetzt meistens so ein stückchen weiter unten ist dann nichts mehr.

Wenn nicht fahr mer halt wieder Hahenkamm ne schöne Ausgedente Tour   dreimal rauf dann runter wieder rauf und so weiter   

@ Erdi herzlich willkommen in unserer ilussteren Runde


----------



## Hugo (18. Februar 2004)

wegen 24std.


ich werd auch erst freitags abends runterfahrn können, evtl. sogar erst samstags morgens, wär aber nich tragisch weil wir ja im vierer wärn, sonntags fahrn wir nach dem rennen wieder zurück, so dass man montag wieder schaffen kann....häng freitags bis 19 Uhr in der uni fest

okay...hab grad ma n tip von lupo umgesetzt(bei dieser gelegenheit...lupo, n schönen gruß von buba) der meinte die wege wärn teilweise matschig, durch die wanderer zertreten aber sonst wär alles einigermassen fahrbar

egal...1000+ hm müssen drin sein dieses WE


----------



## Sakir (18. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, am Samstag kannste mit mir (oder uns) rechnen
> Wie wär´s wenn du dem Rodenbacher Neuwirtshaus oder die Autobahnbrücke danach als Treffpunkt vorschlägst?



Ahoi,
o.k. das Rodenbacher Neuwirtshaus kenne ich, da können wir uns gerne treffen, sagen wir 12:30, das sollte doch zu schaffen sein.
Würde mich freuen, wenn es "ODER UNS" wäre *ggg*

MfG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2004)

@hugo ... glaube schon das die maste in mainflingen das problem sind. bahnschienen hochspannungsmaste o.ä. hatten kein einfluß auf den sigmafunk egal ob normal oder digi. naja bin wieder verkabelt. hätte aber auch gerne ein HAC oder vielleicht palar, wenn mir einer bestätigen würde das es um mainflingen funkt  

@Lupo ... Baberossa wär nicht schlecht ... braucht jemand für die rote laterne  ne im ernst samstag werd ich sicher auch fahren, hier ab Dtz. einfach ruhig angehen. Ich weiß nicht wie lang das bei euch geht und muß auch noch hin und zurück, glaub komme in zeitnot ... aber CU later  

@Kwi-Schan ... mit dem MTB ... isch harbe gar kein Au.. ääh Rennrad ... fahr forst- wald- und wiesenwege. O.K. is halt auch mal stück straße bei, läßt sich halt nicht vermeiden, wenn man nich ganz zick zack fahren will. wie gesagt werde samstag auch fahren, dachte so an messler hügelland, wenn Du's auch mal ruhiger angehen willst, dann los ...

@all ... gilt natürlich für alle die unser teuflisches dietzenbach kennen lernen möchten


----------



## Hugo (18. Februar 2004)

ne da irste dich....die funkmasten störn nich, ncihtma die billigsten alditeile hochspannungs udn bahnleitungen aber sehr wohl...glaubs mir, hab schon so zieml. alle system durch
würde der HR auf den selben frequenzen funken wie dein tacho, wärn die frequenzen kaum von der post freigegeben, oder?!
die hcohspannungsleitungen interessiern sich leider nich für dein tacho und strahlen fröhlich vor sich hin, so dass dein tacho nix mehr mitbekommt von seim sender

und jetz nochma, ja die funktioniern rund um mainflingen, und zwar ganz vorzüglich, die billigen genauso wie die teuren


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2004)

@hugo ... ich glaub's Dir gern ... aber wenn Du die lange schneise fährst stehen da mitten im wald warnschilder irgendwas mit achtung funk und herzschrittmacher muss beim nächten mal mal genauer draufschaun ... die stehen sicher auch nicht ohne grund da, irgendwas wird schon sein. Und glaub's mir Sigmafunk tut dort nicht's.   jedenfalls meins nicht ... überall funktioniert's nur dort nich   Vielleicht ja spezielles problem von sigma, oder mir   hab bis lang nichts anderes probiert. 

 

Erdi01


----------



## Spessart-Biker (19. Februar 2004)

zum thema hac 4 und mainflingen

mein neuester baujahr 2003 wird auf dem radweg von kleinostheim richtung dettingen direkt von den mainflinger sendern gestört. das haben auch diverse tests bestätigt durch einfache abschirmung der sender aus dieser richtung - mein älterer hac von 2001 muckt hier wiederum nicht herum. allerdings nimmt der bahntrassen, wenn man sehr dicht dran vorbeifährt sehr übel. 

der von 2003 stört sich nicht mehr an hochspannungsmasten oder bahntrassen, dafür ist er empfindlich was die mobilfunkumsetzer betrifft.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (19. Februar 2004)

@erdi01
Danke für Dein Angebot - aber ich bin von morgen bis einschl. Aschermittwoch zum Skifahren  - von daher wär's nächstes Wochenende günstiger. Vielleicht finden sich dann ja auch noch mehr Mitstereiter, z.B. unsere beiden aus Bad Offenbach? (Lupo, Miss Marple - was denkt Ihr über eine Tour mit Startpunkt Dietzenbach?)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lupo (19. Februar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht finden sich dann ja auch noch mehr Mitstereiter, z.B. unsere beiden aus Bad Offenbach? (Lupo, Miss Marple - was denkt Ihr über eine Tour mit Startpunkt Dietzenbach?)
> Gruß
> Christian



Gerne  dann lasst euch mal was einfallen


----------



## tboy0709 (19. Februar 2004)

Mal was zum HAC 4 dessen Besitzer auch ich bin. Jedesmal wenn ich in Mainflingen mitfahr direkt an der Brücke sons nirgens, im Wals isses wieder normal, bekomm ich immer utopische Werte ala 120km/h 1400 Watt und so ein Quark denke also auch das es an den Sendemasten liegt weil da ja keine Hochspannungsleitungen laufen oder täusch ich mich.

Scheint so als ob sich für Samstag lauter kleine Grüppchen bilden   

@ Hugo das Wetter für Samstag soll hervoragen Sonnig aber kalt werden unsere Spritztour im Taunus steht also nichts im Wege.


----------



## tboy0709 (19. Februar 2004)

@ Hugo ich denke bei so nem Sonnigen Wetter, Sonnenscheindauer laut Wetter.de 6h30m, und ner Starzeit um 12.30 rum könnten wir auch die Feldberg-o-mania Tour in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Sakir (19. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint so als ob sich für Samstag lauter kleine Grüppchen bilden



stimmt, fällt mir auch auf.. ist wohl LUST und LEISTUNGS bedingt 

ich will halt erstmal den Hahnenkamm kennenlernen bevor ich die ganzen anderen Touren fahre !

Am kommenden WE könnte man wirklich mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour in angriff nehmen ! ! !   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (19. Februar 2004)

@tboy

schonma dran gedacht dass du auf der brücke nie allein unterwegs bist? da klebt immer jemand am hinterrad, aber egal....noch n grund mehr für polar, weil der funktioniert auch in mainflingen vorzüglich  

hört sich gut an....hab grad 2 std. grundlage gemacht und mach nachher noch intervalle( is richtig blöd...jetz wo die klausur rum is, hat man den nachmittag frei, weil man will ja nich gleich am selben tag mim neuen thema anfangen...an so viel freizeit muss man sich erstma gewöhnen als maschinebaustudent  )
also samstag wär ich absolut für feldberg....

das wetter hört sich sehr gut an, hat ich eben auch, kühl aber sonnen schein und coole aussicht richtung frankfurt  

also bis spätestens samstag


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2004)

Scheint so als ob sich für Samstag lauter kleine Grüppchen bilden   

... jo, bei mir weniger Lust als Leistungsbedingt ... mit Euch halt ich nie mit   ... und schwubst seid Ihr um die nächste Ecke und ich weiß nicht weiter  und ein paar Alternativvorschläge können auch nicht schaden, kann sich dann jeder nach Lust und Laune was raussuchen  spätestens beim nächsten Stammtisch  ... wenn er wieder stattfindet ... trifft sich alles wieder ... ähh ... oder zum ersten Mal  

@spessart-biker ... dann kann ich mir nen HAC auch sparen, wäre ja wie Wasser in de Maaa gekippt ... aber sag mal bist Du der Kopf der hinter der Spessart-Biker-Page steckt? - RESPEKT, tolle Page, tolle Touren  ... aber allein den Weg suchen habe ich auch keinen Bock  ... wie wär's ma mit ner geführten Tour  ich wäre wohl dabei ... und der ein oder andere hier aus'm Thread sicher auch ... oder?

@Kwi-Schan ... alles klar ... dann Hals und Beinbruch und vergieß das Bike nich für die Pisten  

@Lupo, Miss Marple ... O.K. die Dietzebääächer wern sich en Alternativprogramm eifalle lasse ...   

@all     Hellau und Aalaf   

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte auch mal was über die Funkstille in Mainflingen sagen. Ich habe mich immer gewundert, dass überall mein Tacho funktioniert. Nur nicht in Mainflingen. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich nie auf die Funkmasten gekommen. Danke. Da brauche ich auch nicht immer am Tacho rumfummeln.

@Sakir,Lupo, Miss Marple, [email protected] Am Samstag fahre ich um 12:30 Uhr am Neuwirtshaus mit. Wenn es Euch nichts ausmacht. Ist das Neuwirtshaus am Weg +8? Treffpunkt die Autobahnbrücke am Weg X11 Richtung Alzenau? Für einr Info wäre ich dankbar.

Bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (20. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint so als ob sich für Samstag lauter kleine Grüppchen bilden



Jo, lasst ihr mal im Taunus so richtig die Wutz raus  beim lockeren Ausrollen bin ich auch gern wieder dabei  

@Ippie: am Besten wenn wir uns am Neuwirtshaus treffen. das liegt günstig und hat nen Parkplatz

@Sakir: der Treffpunkt wär auch für deinen Rodenbacher Kumpel nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## yakko (20. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, lasst ihr mal im Taunus so richtig die Wutz raus  beim lockeren Ausrollen bin ich auch gern wieder dabei
> 
> @Ippie: am Besten wenn wir uns am Neuwirtshaus treffen. das liegt günstig und hat nen Parkplatz
> 
> @Sakir: der Treffpunkt wär auch für deinen Rodenbacher Kumpel nicht schlecht, oder?



Wie grade schon mit Lupo per PN abgekaspert, schließe ich mich wohl an. Werde wahrscheinlich Steinheim anfangen, hoffe ich bekomme von Lupo noch eine Beschreibung   

René


----------



## Sakir (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo

@Alle: Also, so genau kenne ich die Wege in den Wäldern nicht !
Ich wollte eigentlich von der KleinKrotzenburger Schleuse zur BarbarossaQuelle, da ist dann ganz oben eine Abzweigung richtung Michelbacher Hütte (würde gerne mal sehen, wo dieser Weg endet), dort entlang und dann durch Michelbach nach Kälberau. Dort dann gleich am Anfang den Weg links hoch genommen, der ist nicht so steil.... )) oben angelangt wollte ich mal den X8 entlang runter fahren, weil ich den Weg X8 letztens nicht von unten nach oben gefunden habe *bg* (wenn ihr mir den Weg zeigen könnt, können wir auch gerne eine spassigere Abfahrt nehmen *g*)
Ich wollte halt diesen Radweg nach oben nehmen, eildieweil ich noch nett so supergut in der Ausdauer bin 
hier mal eine Karte, wo ich die Stellen, welche ich kenne eingezeichnet habe !
http://home.t-online.de/home/520051752585-0001/Weg 21_02_04.jpg
das Violette ist der Weg noch oben und den grünen X11 wollte ich halt mal kenne lernen...

@Lupo: jap genau, ich habe dem Rodenbacher gesagt, das wir uns dort treffen können, so ca 12:30 und dem anderen, das wir ca 12:15 an der Schleuse KK sind )) bin mal gespannt ob die Karnevalisten genug Blut im Alkohol haben um mit Radeln zu gehen ))

@Erdi01: ich bin auch nett so dolle in der Ausdauer und ich kenne das, wenn man der letzte ist. Wir können doch beide das Schlusslicht machen *bg*

@yakko: in Steinheim am Shooters treffen wirs uns, das ist eine sehr bekannte kneipe, liegt direkt am Main (altarm) war früher das Druckhaus.
Wenn du damit nix anfangen kannst, schreib mir schnell von wo du kommst und ich makiere den Weg auf eine Karte !

Also wenn das Wetter morgen genaus so genail ist, wird es bestimmt wundertoll...

MfG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (20. Februar 2004)

@ tboy....muss dann weg und bin dann erst wieder recht spät online....

hast du meine handynr? ich schick sie dir grad nochma per pm

meld dihc ma wegen morgen, treffpunkt und zeit, dann gehn wir morgen ma ne richtige männertour an


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Februar 2004)

Ok nich ruf Dich später mal an aber schreibs einfach auch nochmal hier rein.

Treffen tu mer uns in Hohemark aufm Parkplatz um 12.30 würd ich sagen und dann gehts los auf die Feldberg-o-mania   

Mal schauen wie hoch wir den Puls treiben können.


----------



## maixle (20. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

@ippie, lupo, miss marple, sakir, yakko:
Werde morgen auch dabei sein, sofern ich es zeitlich schaffe. Muss morgen früh noch einiges zuhause erledigen (putzen, etwas garten etc.). Deshalb weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich das mit 12.30 Uhr schaffen werde. Habe schon mit Ippie telefoniert, dass ich ihm bescheid sage, ob ich es bis 12.30 Uhr ans Neuwirtshaus schaffe (muss ja von Hanau-Kesselstadt (Musikerviertel) anfahren). Wenn ich es schaffe, dann hätten wir ja sogar ne IBC-Veranstaltung zusammen  . Ein Grund mehr, mich zuhause schnell vom Acker zu machen .

@an alle: Wie sieht es denn noch mit Sonntag aus? Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

In diesem Sinne bis Samstag und unseren Leistungssportlern wünsche ich viel Spass im Taunus. Berichtet uns auch schön wie es dort war. Eine Tour im Taunus würde mich nämlich auch mal reizen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Hugo (20. Februar 2004)

wie komm ichn zu dem parkplatz? weil die routensoftware kennt "hohemark" nicht

so...bin dann weg

aber 12:30 hört sich gut an

bis denn


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Februar 2004)

Also Du fährst die A66 Richtung Bad Homburger Kreuz als gerade aus Du mußt immer auf der A66 bleiben bis Sie einsprurig und zur Hochtaunusstraße wird, da mußte unter ner Unterführung durch dann die nächste Ausfahrt is schon Hohemark da ab durch den Kreisel zweite Abfahrt und schon stehste aufm Parkplatz, ist nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## Lupo (20. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ne richtige _*männertour*_ an


*Hääääääää? wer färtn noch mit? *       

@maixle: wollte grad nen Aufruf wegen dem 6.Mann machen also schwing den Schrubber mal´n bissi schneller als sonst und lass die Finger vom Garten aber uns nicht im Stich. Ich will die Bonuspunkte  

@Sakir: mach dir kein Kopp wegen der Strecke, ich nehm die Karte mit, dann klappt des schon.   
Stells doch noch ins LMB, vielleicht will noch jemand die Bonuspunkte schnappen.
Hab eben noch´n Nichtmitglied aktiviert ojeh, dann simmer schon 9!?

@all: das soll natürlich nicht  heissen dass nicht noch mehr mitfahren können


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Februar 2004)

@ Lupo man das is ja gemein da müssen Hugo und ich ja doppelt so lange strampeln wie Ihr für die gleichen Punkte    naja bei der Tour dürfte schon was zusammen kommen  

@ Sakir hab grad in Deinem Profil gelesen unter Hobbies/Intressen steht da DVD wie meinste dat? Bin nämlich auch so einer


----------



## Sakir (20. Februar 2004)

*ICH FINDE ES SUPER*
das so viele morgen mitfahren wollen....        
ich habe es auch eben ins LMB eingetragem sofern ich es richtig gemacht habe müsste es auch erscheinen  (mein erstes mal)

dann mal auf viele viele viele Mitfahrer ! ! !   

@Lupo: o.k. ich nehme auch eine Karte mit ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Sakir (20. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir hab grad in Deinem Profil gelesen unter Hobbies/Intressen steht da DVD wie meinste dat? Bin nämlich auch so einer


Ahoi,
als was mit dem erstellen von Sicherheitskopien zu tun hat  
kopieren, komprimieren, zuschneiden, etc....
und ich schaue gerne DVD-Filme.

Michael


----------



## yakko (20. Februar 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @yakko: in Steinheim am Shooters treffen wirs uns, das ist eine sehr bekannte kneipe, liegt direkt am Main (altarm) war früher das Druckhaus.
> Wenn du damit nix anfangen kannst, schreib mir schnell von wo du kommst und ich makiere den Weg auf eine Karte !



So richtig sagt mir das nichts. Hast du vllt. einen Straßennamen, damit sollte ich mich mit Hilfe eines Stadtplanes zurechtfinden.
Falls du ne Karte für mich machen willst, ich komme aus Frankfurt.

Yakko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2004)

@all ... Schitt, hab keine Ahnung wie es zeitlich schaffen soll ... und wie ich den Hahnekamm momentan hoch kommen soll   aber bei so ner Veranstalltung muß ich mit ...  

@sakir ... 12.15 bin ich an der Schleuse in KK, glaube da is in der Nähe so was wie en parkplatz. Kommt Ihr auf der KK Seite lang oder drüben auf GK Seite? ... O.K. wir teilen uns die Rote Laterne und genug zum schieben sind ja bei  

bis mosche

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (20. Februar 2004)

@Erdio1: super, das du kommen willst....
wir kommen auf der KK seite angeradelt... 
jap, da ist genug Platz zum Parken und ein bissel entfernt ist auch ein großer Parkplatz.

Michael


----------



## Ippie (21. Februar 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

ich bin ja richtig geplättet. Das gibt ja heute ein "Big Event". Jedesmal wenn ich geschaut habe, steht ein Name mehr da. Super Sache   

@tboy, [email protected] viel Spaß im Taunus. Quält Euch ordentlich. Übrigens: Es darf auch geschwitzt werden  

Also bis später

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (21. Februar 2004)

Ja Ja wärend wir uns Quälen macht ihr ne Kaffeefahrt   kleiner Scherz 
Wünsch euch heut auch viel spaß wird bestimmt lustig bei euch mit so ner großen Truppe.

@Hugo 12.30 steht ja bis dann in Hohemark aufm Parkplatz


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Februar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Moschn' zusammen,
> 
> ich bin ja richtig geplättet.


Ich auch, du schon so früh am WE unterwegs. Ist ja erstaunlich 

Bis dann und unseren Einzelgängern viel Spass im Hochgebirge


----------



## Hugo (21. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Du fährst die A66 Richtung Bad Homburger Kreuz als gerade aus Du mußt immer auf der A66 bleiben bis Sie einsprurig und zur Hochtaunusstraße wird, da mußte unter ner Unterführung durch dann die nächste Ausfahrt is schon Hohemark da ab durch den Kreisel zweite Abfahrt und schon stehste aufm Parkplatz, ist nicht zu verfehlen.




so...hab noch n kleines problem.....wenn ich die 66 fahr, is die irgendwann feddich, und zwar zieml. genau in bergen enkheim, die routenplaner allesamt schicken mich dann weiter über die 661 richtung badhomburg, nach oberursel(hohemark kennt keiner von denen)
das problem...wann muss ich von der 661 runter(evtl. auf die 66, wobei da laut planer nur die 5 gekreutzt wird) damit ich wieder an besagten kreisel und parkplatz komm?

will in ner stunde los...also bis denn

ach...nochwas an die kaffeefahrer   ihr habt ja nachher zeit...überlegt euch ma was man morgen evtl. machen könnt, also die die lust haben, weil werd zu 100% morgen biken, aber ne ruhige kugel schieben....lupo weiss wie ruhig dass dann in etwa is, ausserdem kommt noch n kumpel von mir mit der seit nem jahr erstmals wieder aufm bike sitzt(aber keine angst....ZU langsam is DER trotzdem net)

also macht euch ma gedanken diesbezügl


----------



## tboy0709 (21. Februar 2004)

Ups hab moch verschrieben ich mein doch die 661 richtung Bad homburg da mußte immer gerade aus fahren bis die einspurig wird dann unter der Brücke durch und die nächste ausfahrt nehmen. Steht auch Hohemark dran (kleiner tipp Feldberg steht auch aufm schild)

Also dann bis 12.30


----------



## Lupo (21. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> so...hab noch n kleines problem.....wenn ich die 66 fahr, is die irgendwann feddich, und zwar zieml. genau in bergen enkheim, die routenplaner allesamt schicken mich dann weiter über die 661 richtung badhomburg, nach oberursel(hohemark kennt keiner von denen)
> das problem...wann muss ich von der 661 runter(evtl. auf die 66, wobei da laut planer nur die 5 gekreutzt wird) damit ich wieder an besagten kreisel und parkplatz komm?
> 
> will in ner stunde los...also bis denn
> ...



wennde auf der 661 bist, einfach grad aus weiter > wird Einspurig > durch nen Tunnel > nächste raus "HOHEMARK" > im Kreisel 2. raus > rechts auf Parkplatz > tboy suchen (der mit krasse 3er bämwä)  

wie gepostet ist mein So schon verplant  

@yakko: weisste jetzt wie du hinkommst??


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2004)

Sina und Laura   Schöne Namen für Eure Wasserfrauen !!! 

Von meiner Familie die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zur Geburt !!    Werde in Kürze mal vorbeischauen....

Bin gestern nacht vom Urlaub zurück gekommen, hab eigentlich mein Bike und Euch nicht vermisst  .....

Und weil des so iss, werd ich grad mal so zum Einklang bei der BIG IBC TOUR  teilnehmen.....  

Bis dann

Und noch ein Hinweis in Kürze:

Wie sieht es aus mit einer B-Tour ? Und wenn: Dienstag oder Mittwoch ? Postet mal kurz. Ich stells dann ins LMB....

Und tschüss.......Sonst schaff ich es nicht mehr zur Tour heute.......

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (21. Februar 2004)

Und wie war eure Tour? Bei uns nicht so grandios war alles ein bissel vereist Sau schlecht zu fahren und eisig kalt naja haben trotzdem 40km und 1100hm geschaft wenn auch sehr sehr rutschig.  

Ich glaube vor mitte März brauchen wir da nicht merh hoch, am liebsten erst wieder wenn kurze Hose angesagt ist  

So morgen wird ja das Wetter auch nichts da verzieh ich mich halt wieder ins Studio und mach Spinning und danach schwitz ich mal ne Runde in der Sauna


----------



## Lupo (21. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube vor mitte März brauchen wir da nicht merh hoch, am liebsten erst wieder wenn kurze Hose angesagt ist



hab ichs net gesagt? aber auf mich hört ja keiner.

Mir sind 56km von Steinheim > B-Quelle > Michelbach > Hahnenkamm > +8 nach Alzenau > Birkenhainer > Steinheim. Alles gut zu fahrn, hat Sakir prima ausgesucht und geführt.  Gruppenstärke 11 wenn ich mich net verzählt hab.

Bilder gibt´s nächste Woche.
 Wolfgang


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hab ichs net gesagt? aber auf mich hört ja keiner.
> 
> Mir sind 56km von Steinheim > B-Quelle > Michelbach > Hahnenkamm > +8 nach Alzenau > Birkenhainer > Steinheim. Alles gut zu fahrn, hat Sakir prima ausgesucht und geführt.  Gruppenstärke 11 wenn ich mich net verzählt hab.
> 
> ...



Bei mir waren es noch 10 Km mehr wegen der Anfahrtsstrecke....Und mir hats grad gereicht zur Eingewöhnung......war ziemlich fertig nach der Tour. 

@ Miss Marple @ Übrigens toll durchgehalten zum Hahnenkamm hoch  Ich find Du "kommst gut durch"  wenn Du auf Deinen Körper hörst und Dich nicht von den anderen beinflusssen lässt......

 Barbarossatour  Hat sich zwar keiner geäußert aber ich setz die mal jetzt so fest wie es mir am besten im Kram passt  . Mit Fasching hab ich net viel am Hut deswegen setz ich die B.-Tour um 18:45 Uhr am Faschingsdienstag rein....

Ab einer Teilnehmerzahl von 5 Personen komm ich in Kriegsbemalung  ....Versprochen! Ihr braucht Euch übrigens auch keinen Zwang antun. Ich bring mal was mit...So mal schauen wieviel es werden.

Wenn Ihr früher als 18:45 könnt sagt mir bescheid. Dann können wir auch früher starten.........

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hab ichs net gesagt? aber auf mich hört ja keiner.
> 
> Mir sind 56km von Steinheim > B-Quelle > Michelbach > Hahnenkamm > +8 nach Alzenau > Birkenhainer > Steinheim. Alles gut zu fahrn, hat Sakir prima ausgesucht und geführt.  Gruppenstärke 11 wenn ich mich net verzählt hab.
> 
> ...



bei mir waren es dafür 12 Km weniger ... hab halt mit'm Auto nachgeholfen     ... mehr hätten's für mich auch nich sein dürfen. Wen das ne gemütliche Tour war, dann bin ich mal auf ne zugige gespannt  
Mit so ner großen Gruppe bin ich noch nie gefahren ... das hat was ... is echt spaßig  

@google ... würd Dich gern in Kriegsbemalung sehen ... wir aber bürotechnisch bei mir nichts ... Schade

@Lupo ... Bilder machen auch nicht schlecht ... auf die Idee bin ich bis heute auch nich gekommen. Verrat mir mal wie ich so ein Fotoalbum an mein Profil häng  

 

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (22. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Alles gut zu fahrn, hat Sakir prima ausgesucht und geführt.  Gruppenstärke 11 wenn ich mich net verzählt hab.



Ahoi, danke sehr Lupo.... *verbeug*

leider ging diese Fahrt sehr auf meine Gesundheit :-( ich liege mit Hals,-Gliederschmerzen, Fieber im Bett/Coach und kann kein Ton reden...
was nen Glück brauch man fürs Forum nur zu tippen *bg*
ich werde wohl die ganz nächste Woche nicht dabei sein *leider*

Danke auch nochmal an die Tatkräftige Unterstützung beim finde der richtigen Wege, ich fand es trotz Krankheit toll mit euch, mal wieder... 

@Erdi01: Also du hast doch supergut mitgehalten.. weiter so...

@Lupo: nerv mal den Karsten, das er sich im Forum anmeldet ) 

also... 
bis später
Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Februar 2004)

@ all hey anlässlich der fünften Jahreszeit hab ich Montag und Dienstag frei.
Hat vielleicht jemand lust zu fahren auch mittags oder morgens vielleicht Hahnenkamm oder sonst wo. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand frei und versucht dem Fasching zu entfliehen.


@Hugo hast schon mal auf die Seite vom SMI FFM geschaut da müsste man nicht soweit fahren http://www.smi-frankfurt.de/Deutsch/Inhalte/info_frame.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (22. Februar 2004)

naja dafür kostets das doppelte und die sin nich auf biker spezialisiert....

also ich bleib da wo ich bin, weil ich "domme" nun eben auch persöhnl. kenne und gut leiden kann und ich das gefühl hab dass das schon okay is so wies is.

aber kannst dich ja ma genauer schlau machen, frag halt insbesondere ma nach wies mit trainingsplan aussieht

prinzipiell hätt i scho lust am montag/dienstag ne runde zu drehn, aber wird eher nix...weil ich heut nich fahrn konnt darf ich morgen 4std. grundlage machen, d.h. wohl nach frankfurt und zurück, am dienstag dann steht laufen aufm programm, evtl. fahr ich danach noch ne kleine runde, aber wird echt eher was kleines weil ich mich morgens zum lernen verabredet hab, udn das wird zieml. wahrscheinl. bis 3 oder 4 uhr gehn...danach dann eben noch laufen und dann fahrn


----------



## Lupo (22. Februar 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo ... Bilder machen auch nicht schlecht ... auf die Idee bin ich bis heute auch nich gekommen. Verrat mir mal wie ich so ein Fotoalbum an mein Profil häng


ist doch kein Problem: einfach gaaaaanz oben auf "Fotoalbum" gehen, nen Bild unter deinem Benutzernamen hochladen und schon haste eins  

@Sakir: Gute Besserung von Martina und mir  jetzt haste ja Zeit, dir noch´n paar Touren auszudenken  und der Carsten wird beackert  

 Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch kein Problem: einfach gaaaaanz oben auf "Fotoalbum" gehen, nen Bild unter deinem Benutzernamen hochladen und schon haste eins



aaaja, habs gleich mal probiert ... ganz einfach wenn mans weis. Danke  

@sakir ... auch von mir gute Besserung und auf zur nächsten Tour  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Februar 2004)

@ Hugo warum die sind doch auch auf Radsport speziallisiert. Werd einfach mal da anrufen und fragen was das ganze zusammen kostet aus der Preisliste wird man nicht ganz so schlau.


----------



## Ippie (23. Februar 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

muß mich erstmal zurück melden, nicht das Ihr glaubt, ich hätte den Weg nach Hause nicht gefunden. Ich hatte auch über 60 km drauf. Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin das nächste mal wieder dabei. 

@google, [email protected] mit morgen wird bei mir nichts. Das was für Lupo der 16. Mai, ist für mich morgen  Ich werde heute eine Runde alleine drehen.

@[email protected] von mir auch gute Besserung. Und schön die Finger vom Sportgerät lassen. Meine Familie kränkelt auch vor sich hin. Ich hoffe, dass mir das erspart bleibt.

und tschüss

Volker


----------



## Sakir (23. Februar 2004)

Ahoi, 
vielen dank für die vielen genesungs wünsche.. 



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] von mir auch gute Besserung. Und schön die Finger vom Sportgerät lassen.



das fällt sehr sehr schwer, ist doof wenn man aussetzen muss ))

@Lupo: sag mal, sehe ich das richtig, das du beim Winterpokal bei Platz 44 bist und der Frank bei 53 ???   

Michael


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: sag mal, sehe ich das richtig, das du beim Winterpokal bei Platz 44 bist und der Frank bei 53 ???
> 
> Michael


Jo, so sieht das aus  und heut Abend gibt´s im Atlantis die nächsten 2 Punkte


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> heut Abend gibt´s im Atlantis die nächsten 2 Punkte


Fürs Wasserrutschefahren 2 Punkte einfahren ich glaubs net


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs Wasserrutschefahren 2 Punkte einfahren ich glaubs net


Nee nee, *Whirlpool*!, is net so anstrengend


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2004)

@[email protected] Für ne  B-Tour am Faschingsdienstag scheint ja scheinbar niemand in heller Begeisterung auszubrechen  

Ich fahr sie dann morgen im Hellen weil ich nur einen halben Tag arbeiten muß.

@[email protected] Ich hatte heute frei, mußte mich aber leider anderen Dingen widmen...unter anderem auch mal wieder der Bikewartung, neue Bremsbeläge, säubern, Platten flicken, etc...sonst wär ich heute gerne gefahren. Vielleicht klappts ja morgen. Ab circa 14:30 Uhr wär ich für die B -oder eine andere Tour zu haben. Bei Interesse kannste Dich ja mal melden. Das gilt übrigens für @[email protected] Faschingsmuffel, die auch morgen früher können und Lust haben. Einfach melden.......

@ Nochmal Alle @ Am Donnerstag   will ich auch fahrn..Ab 17.30 Uhr aufwärts bin ich für alle Schandtaten bereit. Ob Grundlage oder Nighttour.....Gibts noch Mitstreiter ??? Was machstn Du Lupo ??

Und....was macht Ihr Samstag und Sonntag   ?? Eine Tour und eine Kaffefahrt, bzw. Grundlage hab ich am WE vor und bin wie immer für was anderes als der Bikertreff in Mainflingen. Hat jemand Ideen ?? Im Forum sind schon so Sachen wie Echterspfahl, Eselsweg, Burg Frankenstein gefallen...

Bin mir sicher....Man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts noch Mitstreiter ??? Was machstn Du Lupo ??


frag mal lieber das Wetter, wasses macht. Wenn´s net zu kalt is und trocken kannste mit mir rechnen.

Hab eben übrigens die Fotos vom Samstag geuppt. 

@Barracuda: weil du vorhin so rumgeunkt hast hab ich auf den Whirlpool verzichtet (war weiter nix für´s Auge drin) und ´ne Runde Aqua Aerobic mit den Mädels mitgemacht.

 Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ..  wie gesagt werde samstag auch fahren, dachte so an messler hügelland, wenn Du's auch mal ruhiger angehen willst, dann los ...
> 
> @all ... gilt natürlich für alle die unser teuflisches dietzenbach kennen lernen möchten



@google ... wenns Wetter paßt werde ich am WE auch unterwegs sein. Oben genanntes tendiert gegen Kaffefahrt so 55Km ab/bis Dietzenbach. Kannst ja aus HU angeradelt kommen oder man gehts flotter an, denn wirds ne etwas anspruchsvollere Kaffefahrt  

@Lupo, Miss Marple, Kwi-Schan ... vielleicht auch für Euch von Interesse???

@Lupo ... tolle Bilder ... allen voran Hahnekamm21 ... des war schon ne geile Aussicht ... ne wah   

Erdi01


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @google ... wenns Wetter paßt werde ich am WE auch unterwegs sein. Oben genanntes tendiert gegen Kaffefahrt so 55Km ab/bis Dietzenbach. Kannst ja aus HU angeradelt kommen oder man gehts flotter an, denn wirds ne etwas anspruchsvollere Kaffefahrt



@[email protected] Wir kriegen da schon was gebacken....Jedenfalls muß ich erst mal ne Tour mit einigen Höhenmetern am WE zusammen bekommen und wart mal ab was die anderen noch vorschlagen.....

Die Sonne knallt mir auf den Schädel !! Ich muß heut unbedingt Biken ! Bin ich der Einzige ???  

Google


----------



## Ippie (24. Februar 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@[email protected] Klasse Bilder vom WE. Ist schon was feines so'n Digi Fotoapparat. 

@[email protected] ich möchte heute mittag auch fahren, aber 14:30 Uhr ist mir zu spät. Ich muß um 16:30 Uhr wieder Zuhause sein. Ich dachte so an spätestens 13:30 Uhr. Wenn nicht, fahre ich alleine. Ist für mich kein Problem. 

@[email protected] Donnerstag ist Wetterabhängig. Fahren werde ich auf jeden Fall. Entweder draußen oder auf der Rolle. Am Samstag möchte ich wieder etwas anspruchvolleres fahren. Das heißt 40-50km und ca. 1000hm. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Moschn' zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Klasse Bilder vom WE. Ist schon was feines so'n Digi Fotoapparat.
> 
> ...




@ Alle @ Hab gerade mit Volker telefoniert. Wir treffen uns um 13:00 Uhr bei mir in Steinheim und starten von da aus die B-Tour Plus......Wer evtl. kann, soll einfach durchklingeln....

@ Volker @ Wann kannste denn am Donnerstag ? Die Grundlage die Du vorhast wär da genau richtig....Und Dein Vorhaben für Samstag ist genau das was ich noch suche. Will allerdings nicht unter 3 Stunden fahrn..Höhenmeter könntens ruhig mal so 1100 m sein....Haste überhaupt einen Höhenmesser ?

@ Lupo @ Die Bilder sind echt klasse !! Wenn ich mal Zeit hab werd ich sie über mein Modem   runterladen.... Wegen Donnerstag. Hast Du auch Interesse Grundlage zu fahrn ??

Google


----------



## Ippie (24. Februar 2004)

Mahlzeit,

Donnerstag fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Ich warte noch das wetter ab, bevor ich was entscheide.

Am Samstag fahre min. 3 Std und ob ca. 1000 hm. Es darf auch ein bißchen mehr sein. Als alternative steht halt immer go crazy zur Verfügung.

@[email protected] wie sieht es heute mittag aus. Oder ist es zu früh für Dich?

also
bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wie sieht es heute mittag aus. Oder ist es zu früh für Dich?



Hab ihn schon tel. informiert. Er hat noch zu tun, probiert es aber um 13:00 Uhr da zu sein....

Bis gleich


----------



## Hugo (24. Februar 2004)

@tboy und die dies evtl. noch interessiern könnt(sakir du hast ne pm)
solltest du tatsächlich mit dem gedanken spielen dir n s710i von polar zu gönnen...hab grad n zieml. günstiges angebot von meim händler bekommen, morgen bestell ich, dann is rum  

ich geh dann jetz ma bissi biken...die ganzen karnevalisten gehn mir schon wieder aufn sack  ...wenn sie shcon so viel saufen sollen sies wenigstens bis zur näcshten toilette halten und mir ncih den parkplatz voll schiffen.....überhaupt is heut viel zu viel hier los, wegen so nem kleine umzug....meine güte....setzt euch vorn fernseher da sind viel schönere

naja, ich geh jetz trainiern


----------



## maixle (24. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

auch ich bin wieder online.

@alle: Die Tour am letzten Samstag hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht. Am Sonntag kam ich wider Erwarten leider doch nur zum Laufen.

@Google, Ippie, Tboy: Ich beneide Euch. Ihr könnt die fünfte Jahreszeit schön zum Trainieren nutzen. Ich muss leider im Büro schwitzen. Heute abend hätte ich sowieso nicht gekonnt. Heute abend findet doch die Mutter aller Spiele statt. Da sitz ich vorm Fernseher und hoffe auf eine massive Leistungssteigerung meiner Bayern.

@Lupo: Sehr schöne Bilder. Du bist sozusagen als Haus- und Hoffotograf dieses Threads engagiert.

@Barracuda: Kannst Du mir eigentlich nochmal kurz sagen, welche Strecke unser letzter Downhill mit Pferdebekanntschaft das war, da ich ihn auf der Karte irgendwie nicht richtig wiedergefunden habe.

@Ippie, Google: Solltet Ihr zu einer Tour am Samstag durchstarten wollen und mich mitnehmen würdet, wäre ich dabei. Müssen uns nur noch einigen, was wir fahren.

@an alle: Da wir ja schon wieder einen guten Zuwachs an Mitfahren seit unserem letzten Stammtisch bekommen haben, würde ich Euch um ein paar Terminvorschläge für eine Neuauflage bitten. Organisieren würden es dann wieder Google und ich (falls Google nichts dagegen hat).

@Sakir: Auch von mir nochmal verspätete Genesungswünsche. Ich hoffe, Du bist dann wieder fit für den kommenden Samstag  .

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (24. Februar 2004)

Also von mir aus können wir ruhig wieder nen Stammtisch machen aber bitte nicht mehr in dem Steinheimer Lokal, ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr das seht aber 8 für zwei Spezi waren doch schon ganz schön an der Grenze. Ich bin zwar kein Geizhals aber für ein paar  Drauf bekomm ich ja schon nen Kasten.   

Bin heut mittag doch nicht zum fahren gekommen dafür sieht unsere Wohnung jetzt wieder astrein aus   der Frühling kann kommen   

@ Barracuda am Samstag ist doch wieder offiziell der Biketreff in GK oder? Veilleicht bekommen wir aber auch so was hin.

@Hugo naja jetzt sind erst mal paar andere Sachen geplant soweit bin ich ja auch noch mit meinen HAC zufrieden aber danke fürs Angebot  
Wie siehts eigentlich bei Dir aus mit Samstag bist dann in GK dabei oder in Mainflingen.

Scheiß Fasching geht mir auch auf die Nüsse alles hat zu Geschäfte, Studio.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wir kriegen da schon was gebacken....Jedenfalls muß ich erst mal ne Tour mit einigen Höhenmetern am WE zusammen bekommen und wart mal ab was die anderen noch vorschlagen.....
> 
> Die Sonne knallt mir auf den Schädel !! Ich muß heut unbedingt Biken ! Bin ich der Einzige ???
> 
> Google



... kein Problem, quält Euch, mein Vorschlag is eher was zum ausrollen  
habt sicher ne schöne Tour gehabt ... NEID Sch...Büro  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (24. Februar 2004)

@ all wisst Ihr was, genau jetzt haben wirs geschafft den Thread Langener Waldsee zu über holen damit sind wir der schreibstärkste Thread im Frankfurt und Umgebung Forum


----------



## Hugo (24. Februar 2004)

ich hab ne schöne idee fürn stammtisch....

eigentlich sogar zwei.
entweder wiederin steinheim, aber diesma das shooters....american sportsbar...geile atmosphäre, preise voll okay und einma in der woche gibts(oder gabs ma  ) hähnchennuggets....egal, gibt allg. gutes udn preiswertes essen und wie schon erwähnt coole atmosphäre

zweite möglichkeit...das manhattens in grosskrotzenburg....auch sehr lockere atmosphäre und auch anständ. preise, auch sehr gutes essen und wies der namen schon vermuten lässt auch mit amerik. schwerpunkt

@tboy
ich weiss es um ehrlich zu sein noch nich....muss morgens joggen und dann mittags biken, muss ma sehn wie und in welchem bereich...aha...soll eher extensiv fahrn am samstag, also werd ich wohl solo fahrn, aber sonntags dann darf ich gas geben, da könnt man ne spritztour unternehmen...wenns wetter mitspielt müsst man 1000hm in zwo stunden machen können


----------



## tboy0709 (24. Februar 2004)

Das Shooters ist gar keine so schlechte Idee ich befürchte nur das es sehr verraucht ist wars zumindest früher immer. Das Manahattens kenn ich auch wäre auch ok.

Naja mit WE schau mer erst mal wies Wetter wird dann seh mer weiter bekommen bestimmt was auf die Beine.


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2004)

Heute ganz schön viel los hier !!  

Die Barbarossatour Plus mit Ippie hat mir gut gefallen. Von Steinheim aus am Main lang, zur und an der B-Quelle vorbei. Heute mal durch ohne Pause.....Weiter zur Michelbacher Hütte runter, dann wieder hoch, bißchen 11er runter, dann ein Abstecher, ähnlich Höhenmeter B-Quelle, die Birkenhainer runter und scharf abgebogen, zurück zur Barbarossaquelle und das ganze nochmal. Haben nur eine kurze Müslipause gemacht, ansonsten schön durchgefahren. Ippie hab ich dann erts mal nach 2,5 Stunden zum Auto gebracht   und dann hab ich meine 3 Stunden noch voll gefahrn. Jedenfalls hab ich mal wieder meine B-Tour in den Anfängen verglichen und muß einen enormen Leistungsschub für mich registrieren   Hat mich mal wieder gefreut !!

@ Alle @ Stammtisch im Shooters ?? Is der überhaupt um 20:00 Uhr auf ?? Mir solls recht sein wenn man sich unterhalten kann...  Von mir aus auch KK. Macht Ihr das mal aus........Übrigens fänd ich es spitze wenn wir in der wärmeren Jahreszeit mal den Stammtisch nach außen verlegen könnten...Z.B. gemütliches Grillen.....Helf ich natürlich dann mit !!  

@ Hugo @ Meinste das wird nochmal was mit dem Herzfrequenzmesser und den Clickpedalen ??

@ Maixle @ Kannst am Samstag gern mitfahrn...Wir suchen aber sozusagen selbst einen Guide..  Jedenfalls solls aber ne zügigere Tour ohne viel Pausen werden...d.h. entweder gibts da noch einen guten Alternativvorschlag der den Weg auch kennt  oder eben Go Grazy, nicht mehr Fun-Gruppe, oder Biketreff in GK...Ippie war auch noch nicht dabei. Jedenfalls würd ich gern jetzt mal  mit 1000 Höhenmeter Plus ohne große Pausen langsam anfangen....Weiß nicht ob Dir das schon liegt...  Übrigens: Wir brauchen jemanden mit einen Höhenmesser   

Sonntags würd ich dann gern was lockeres fahrn. @ Erdie, Alle  @ Da kriegen wir bestimmt auch noch was zusammen. Mal die Wettervorhersage ab Mi/Do fürs WE abwarten...

Also auf bald. Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Februar 2004)

Hab noch was vergessen:

Meine Frau und Kind kommen natürlich auch zum Marathon   . Ein paar Freund erhoffe ich noch aktivieren zu können. 

Ippie will auch die Pastaparty einen Abend vorher in Anspruch nehmen was ich eigentlich auch gerne möchte. Es ist aber ziemlich weit für zweimal Hin und Zurück. Deswegen hat mein Frau den Vorschlag gemacht, sich dort für eine Nacht ein Zimmer zu nehmen. Zwei Fragen:

Wer weiß schon das er bei der Pastaparty da sein wird ? 

Wer hätte noch an einer Übernachtung Interesse. Wär doch vielleicht ganz nett einen Tag vorher gemeinsam da rum zu rennen ??

Google


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2004)

Mann, des hätte ich ja fast vergessen: 
      
ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG; IPPIE

von Miss Marple und Lupo  

weiterhin gibt´s nen neues Mitglied in der Comunity zu begrüssen:
ratet mal wer


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, des hätte ich ja fast vergessen:
> 
> ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG; IPPIE
> 
> ...




Ja, Ja unser Ippie !!!     

34 isser geworn...

Hab ihm schon bei der Tour gratuliert. Er durfte heute auch immer schön vor mir fahrn


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Februar 2004)

@[email protected] das war ein stück der Birkenhainer!

@[email protected] stimmt ist wieder Bike Treff Time, die werden zwar nicht so erfreut sein dich zu sehen  weil das wieder Tempo bedeutet  kleiner Scherz 
Ich werde aber auch da sein, wenn nichts da zwischen kommt

@[email protected] wäre bestimmt auch was für dich, unseren auf gehenden Stern am Marathonhimmel 

Stammtisch

wie wäre es mit dem crasy cactus, hätte mal wieder lust auf TexMex 

CU


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Februar 2004)




----------



## Google (24. Februar 2004)

Barracuda_de  schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wäre bestimmt auch was für dich, unseren auf gehenden Stern am Marathonhimmel



Aufgehender Stern ?? Oh....Danke für Dein Lob.

Ich war schon einmal dabei. Allerdings in einer damals kränkelnden und nicht so guten Verfassung. Wäre natürlich interessant wie es diesmal laufen würde. 

Ich wart noch en Moment ab und schau mal was sich noch so ergibt...

Bis evtl. Samstag


----------



## Sakir (24. Februar 2004)

Ahoi,

@Ippie: auch von mir alles gute zu deinem 34....da gehts doch ab jetzt steil bergab.. oder wie war das ? *fg*



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> weiterhin gibt´s nen neues Mitglied in der Comunity zu begrüssen:
> ratet mal wer


Herzlich Willkommen "RSK"......Carsten..... *ggg*

Michael


----------



## RSK (24. Februar 2004)

hallöchen,
ja ich bzw. meine bessere Hälfte hat´s geschafft   . Jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen wie das hier alles funktioniert. Neuland für mich. Meine Frau sitzt meißt an der Kiste. So, nun werd ich mich noch ein bisschen hier umschauen, bis denne    Gruß Carsten


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, des hätte ich ja fast vergessen:
> 
> ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG; IPPIE
> 
> ...



... Glückwunsch auch von mir  

@RSK ... Herzlich Willkommen  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Februar 2004)

Auch von mir herzlich willkommen in unserem Trupp RSK. Sag mal kann es sein das Du etwas mit dem BikeShop in Erlensee zu tun hast oder Dein Rad da her hast der heisßt nämlich zufällig auch RSK und wenn de aus Hanau kommst liegt das ja gleich bei Dir um die Ecke.

Also gut dann bin ich am Samstag also auch wieder in GK dabei. Mitlerweile kann man die Touren ja schon bis 18Uhr ausweiten is ja schon wieder bischen länger hell.

@ Google Höhenmesser hab ich.   Wenns wieder wärmer ist so das wir das draußen machen können mit Stammtisch bin ich voll dafür, Grillen ist eh mit das beste am Sommer  
Das hört sich ja ganz gut an mit dem Samstag vorher hin dachte nur das macht keiner, weil ja wie schon gesagt zum hin fahren und abends wieder zurück dann Sonntag morgen wieder hin isses zu weit. Aber um dort zu übernachten eigentlich wieder zu nah. Würd aber die Pasta Party auch gern mitmachen. Mein Schatz kommt auch mit somit wären die Frauen also schon mal nicht alleine. 
Hast Du Dich schon schlau gemacht mit zimmer, ich denke das dort dann ziemlich ausgebucht sein wird weil ja auch viele von weiter weg kommen Scweiz etc.


@ Ippi alles Gute nachträglich auch von mir. OhOh 34 da nimmt ja die Leistung schon wieder rapide ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (25. Februar 2004)

@ Google und alle die Frammersbach fahren. Also ich hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut wieviel KM das sind nach Frammersbach, ich hatte da wohl ne etwas andere Zahl im Kopf so um die 120km sind ja aber grag mal die Hälfte von mir aus sowie von Hanau aus. Volker hat sogar nur knappe 40 Km fahrt.

Ich denke das ich dann Samstags hin fahr aber auch wieder heim. Dann kann man sich schon mal die Starnummer und den ganzen Kram abholen und sich mal bischen umsehen.


----------



## Sakir (25. Februar 2004)

Ahoi,

kennt jemand von euch das Schanz in Mühlheim ?
das wäre doch Ideal, es liegt genau neben dem Bahnhof, hat eine sehr gemütliche Atmosphäre, im Sommer kann man auch draussen sitzen !
schaut es euch ma an : http://www.schanz-online.de
lohnt sich bestimmt.....

Michael


----------



## Ippie (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Gratulationen. Wenn ich jetzt auf dem absteigenden Ast bin, sollte ich wohl mein Bike vekaufen und es mir auf dem Sofa bequem machen.   Vergesst es!  

Frammersbach: auf der Nudelparty werde ich auf jeden Fall teilnehmen. Wie schon von t-boy geschrieben, habe ich nur 40 km - 40 min. Fahrzeit. Also werde ich in Frammersbach nicht übernachten. Zur Nudelparty werde ich meine Frau auch mitnehmen. 

Grillen: wie schon Google vorgeschlagen, können wir im Frühjahr/Sommer mal zusammen Grillen. Ich hätte dazu den passenden Grill und Sitzgelegenheiten für reichlich Teilnehmer. Vielleicht könnte man das mit einer kleinen Tour verbinden. Aber erst mal das Frühjahr abwarten!

Am WE möchte ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Wo/Wann habe ich noch nicht entschieden. Ist natürlich Wetterabhängig. Ich melde mich nochmal dazu.

Genug gebabbelt

und Tschüss, Volker


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2004)

Frammersbach: Na ja, wenn dort keiner übernachtet werd ichs wohl auch nicht tun. Aber wir können uns ja Samstags alle treffen um die Formalitäten zu erledigen und uns dann gemeinsam in die Pasta setzen  Die Frauen können dann ja auch untereinander ihr Leid klagen wie schwer sie es doch mit uns Bikern haben........  

Grillen im Sommer: Schön das es so großen Anklang findet @ Ippie @ Meinst Du damit das wir in Deinen Gefilden grillen sollten ??? Jedenfalls kenne ich da auch noch einige neutrale Stellen die sich zum Grillen eignen. Bin wie immer für alles zu haben. Würd sagen wir greifens wieder auf wenn es so weit ist.

Wegen des jetzigen Stammtisches würd ich mich auch fürs Crazy Kaktus mit mex. Spez. aussprechen .....

Wegen den Touren bis einschließlich zum WE meld ich mich später noch mal 

Grüzi Google


----------



## Hugo (25. Februar 2004)

wenn ihr grillen wollt....wir haben n grossen acker am fuss des hahnenkamms...der muss oft zum grillen herhalten und wär stilecht, oder?!

wegen frammersbach....von mir aus sinds über die käffer 36km oder so, also nicht allzu tragisch....jetz bin ich grad am überlegen ob ich zur vorbereitung nicht einfach ma rauf aufs bike, nach frammersbach und zurück düsen sollt   dürfte sich von den km und hm nicht viel geben.

@tboy
wie siehts denn aus bei dir sonntag?


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geschrieben war ich ja heute wieder in Großkrotzenburg dabei, obwohls heute nicht offiziell war
> 
> Also ich muß auch dem Bike Treff ein ganz großes Lob aussprechen
> Es macht wirklich richtig viel spaß mit den Leuten. Sind dann heute auch 60 km gefahren mit 1100hm und nem ordentlichen 18ner Schnitt.



Hab mal im Thread nachgeschaut. Am Samstag  tendiere ich auch zum Bikertreff in GK weil das so meine Vorstellung (siehe oben) für die WE-Tour ist. Wenn nix mehr anderes kommt fahr ich da jetzt mit. Das Wetter für den Tag wird (noch) trocken prognostiziert. @ Ippie @ Müßte eigentlich auch Dir entgegen kommen ......

Am Sonntag  dann will ichs gemütlicher angehen. Soweit ichs weiß hat sich bislang nur der Erdi positiv zu ner gemütlichen Sonntagstour geäuß[email protected] Wer noch @wenns nicht regnet ?

@ Lupo, Alle @ Morgen scheint der beste Tag zu werden. Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour ?? Entweder Main Richtung AB oder gemütliche B-Tour oder bei Euch über Bad-Vilbel an der Nidda lang oder übern Rodgau nach Seligenstadt/Mainflingen. Wenn Du/Ihr Lust und Laune habt einfach Wünsche anmelden...Ab circa 17:30 bin ich abrufbereit. Wenn sich keiner meldet fahr ich Grundlage am Main lang.

Also bis denne

Frank


----------



## RSK (25. Februar 2004)

@tboy Ja, habe mein Bike beim Sascha (Rad Sport Koch/ RSK) gekauft. Der macht gute Preise und hat auch richtig Ahnung.


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Februar 2004)

Naja da kann man ja wie immer geteilter meinung sein. Als ich mal zufällig da war und nach Latexschläuchen gefragt hab hat er mir schon fast vorwerfend das ich überhaupt gefragt hab gesagt ich sollte die Finger lassen von den Schläuchen die wären absoluter scheiß das würde man auch daran sehen das einer der größten Hersteller (Michelin) die Prodution eingestellt hat    . Ein anderes mal wollte ich neue Bremsklötze kaufen und fragte nach KoolStop oder Swissstop, er brachte mir dann Shimano und meinte die wären genauso gut    . Für mich hört sich das eher an als wollte er die Sachen verkaufen die er da hat, aber sonst scheint er nen recht netten Eindruck zu machen.


----------



## Lupo (25. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo, Alle @ Morgen scheint der beste Tag zu werden. Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour ?? Entweder Main Richtung AB oder gemütliche B-Tour oder bei Euch über Bad-Vilbel an der Nidda lang oder übern Rodgau nach Seligenstadt/Mainflingen.



Was hälste von ner Runde Steinheim > Offenbach > Dietzenbach > Steinheim,
oder so ähnlich. Vielleicht würden sich dann noch´n paar in die Rundstrecke einklinken?
Wir fahrn jetzt erst noch ne kleine Runde, bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSK (25. Februar 2004)

@Lupo, alle @ Fand die Hahnenkammtour letzten Samstag echt super   . 
Hat richtig Laune gemacht. Wenn nächstes WE wieder was angesagt ist, würde ich mich gern wieder anschliessen.  

Ich arme Sau muss heute noch bei diesem Scheisswetter nach Hannover fahren. Habt mal´n bisschen Mitleid mit mir. Wird bestimmt ne super Rutschpartie.

Carsten


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälste von ner Runde Steinheim > Offenbach > Dietzenbach > Steinheim,
> oder so ähnlich. Vielleicht würden sich dann noch´n paar in die Rundstrecke einklinken?
> Wir fahrn jetzt erst noch ne kleine Runde, bis später.



Kein Problem !! Könnte so gegen 17:15 Uhr ab Steinheim starten, circa 17:45 Uhr bei Dir/Euch, dann Dietzenbach, evtl. schließen sich dort Erdi  und Kwi-Schan  noch an ? Und wer sonst halt noch Lust hat...



			
				RSK schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, alle @ Fand die Hahnenkammtour letzten Samstag echt super   .
> Hat richtig Laune gemacht. Wenn nächstes WE wieder was angesagt ist, würde ich mich gern wieder anschliessen.



@ RSK @ Was sich so für Samstag und Sonntag herauskristalisiert, hast Du ja sicherlich gelesen. Ob der Samstag schon was für Dich ist kann ich nicht einschätzen da ich Dich nicht kenne. Für Sonntag hoff ich auf eine etwas gemütlichere Tour...da hab ich den Samstag noch in den Beinen......Vielleicht en bissi Main, bis hoch Rückersbacher und zurück...oder auch Erdi's Vorschlag in Dietzenbach und Umgebung mal zu fahrn. Kenn mich da halt gar nicht aus und möcht schon 3 Stunden lockere Strecke zusammen kriegen....Schau mer mal....

Kannst Dich ja mal äußern was Dir so Strecken-und leistungsmäßig vorschwebt....

Grüße Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälste von ner Runde Steinheim > Offenbach > Dietzenbach > Steinheim,
> oder so ähnlich. Vielleicht würden sich dann noch´n paar in die Rundstrecke einklinken?
> Wir fahrn jetzt erst noch ne kleine Runde, bis später.



... hmmm kann morgen wieder nicht   Finde aber die Idee grundsätzlich gut. Vielleicht kann man zukünftig einen bestimmten Tag oder Tage mit festgelegten Anlaufpunkten vereinbaren wo sich jeder einklinken kann. Die oben genannte Runde wäre da schon nicht schlecht, vielleicht noch mit aufnehmen Rodgau - Seligenstadt - und Main zurück. Die Runde kann man variieren nicht nur rechts oder linksrum  
Wenn ich an mich denke so zum Frühjahr, Sommer hin drehe ich gerne nach em Büro noch ne Runde zum Ausgleich. Meist bin ich da Mangels Mitstreiter allein unterwegs.

@all ... noch nen Vorschlag für nen Stammtisch. Die Schnitzelranch in Dudenhofen. Preise sind fair und wie der Name schon sagt gibts Schnitzel in x-variationen und satt. Wer von Euch dort ne XXL-Portion schafft dem zahl ich se!  Oje hoffentlich häng ich mich jetzt net zu weit raus  Ach ja und ein Biergarten  is auch bei ... und nochwas ... könnte man auch in so ne oben genannte Tour integrieren  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo, hier bin ich wieder,
hab´s grad noch so vor´m grossen Schneegestöber gepackt  

@Google: wegen Morgen müssen mir mal abwarten wie´s Wetter wird. So´ne geschlossene Schneedecke drückt doch ganz schön den Schnitt runter  
die Strecke können wir ja noch festlegen wenn Kwi Schan sich noch meldet.
Und warum kennste den Carsten net  auch schon Alzheimer light  

@Erdi: schad, freut mich aber, dass dir meine Idee gefällt. Feste Zeiten find ich aber weniger gut, ich denke man kann die Strecke dann immer variieren, jenachdem wer mitfährt und ab wann derjenige Zeit hat.

Das lässt sich übrigens auch über den Kreis OF hinaus, also auch nach Wasserlos oder Bornheim ausdehnen, was meint ihr   

@Carsten: denn mal guten Rutsch! Kasseler Berge oder B254?

Stammtisch: wichtig wär mir, dass nen grosser Tisch da ist, wo wir alle dranpassen, der im Wenkschen Hof ist halt ideal.

 Wolfgang


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum kennste den Carsten net  auch schon Alzheimer light


Ah so... Du kennst die Leut schon wenn Du sie einmal gesehen hast   Ich meinte damit, da? ich Karsten leistungsmäßig nicht einschätzen kann. Mich selbst kann ich da ja  net so richtig einstufen  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi: schad, freut mich aber, dass dir meine Idee gefällt. Feste Zeiten find ich aber weniger gut, ich denke man kann die Strecke dann immer variieren, jenachdem wer mitfährt und ab wann derjenige Zeit hat.


Ditoooo !! Die Ausweitung der Strecke Wasserlos/Bornheim find ich übrigens auch nicht schlecht !! Könnt mehr mal ne große Runde ziehn. Wieviel KM wären das denn ungefähr ?? 

Stammtisch:  Ich glaub beim Grazy Kaktus kann man auch gut zusammen sitzen. Bei den anderen Vorschlägen weiß ich es nicht. Es gibt diesmal ziemlich viele Vorschläge. Vielleicht sollten wir ne Umfrage starten und entscheiden nach mehrheitlichen Votum. Ist doch bestimmt oK für alle ??

Heutige Tour: Also ne geschlossene Schneedecke wirds wohl kaum werden. Ob der Christian sich meldet ?? Er war ja bis gestern Ski fahrn  Ich will heut auf alle Fälle los !

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Heutige Tour: Also ne geschlossene Schneedecke wirds wohl kaum werden. Ob der Christian sich meldet ?? Er war ja bis gestern Ski fahrn  Ich will heut auf alle Fälle los !


In Alzeneu ist die Schneedecke geschlossen, ausser auf den Strassen. War gestern am Buchberg und von Alzenau hin und zurück lag nur Schnee! War übrigens ne tolle Tour Und was soll ich sagen ...... ich sag mal nichts und zeig euch einen Blick aus meinem Bürofenster.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (26. Februar 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

für eine Freilandtour kann ich mich heute nicht begeistern. Es wird auf jeden Fall nass-kalt. Und da habe ich keine Lust drauf. Ich werde heute Abend meine Rolle quälen. 

Zum WE wird es auf jeden Fall nass und schlammig. Soviel Wasser läuft bis zum WE nicht mehr weg. Mal sehen wie das sich mit dem Schnee noch entwickelt. Morgen werde ich es entscheiden, wo ich mitfahre. Tendenz GK. Kenne ich zwar nicht, aber dann wird es wohl langsam Zeit!

@Google and [email protected] Mit dem Grillen hatte ich schon gemeint, das das bei mir steigen kann. Ich habe ausreichend Sitzgelegenheiten, Grillvolumen und überdachte Garten-/Hof-fläche. 

@Lupo and [email protected] an Eure ausgeweitete Strecke hätte ich schon Interesse, aber da habe ich immer einen zu großen Anfahrtsweg. Und die Startzeit bekomme ich deswegen auch nicht hin. 

@[email protected] Ich hoffe Du bist gestern wieder aus Niedersachen zurück gekommen. Oder doch eingeschneit !

@[email protected] Ich bin da für alles offen, kenne eh kein einziges, vorgeschlagenes Lokal. Aber zieht es nicht soweit von Hanau weg. 

also bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll ich sagen ...... ich sag mal nichts und zeig euch einen Blick aus meinem Bürofenster.


Du sollst schaffe und net ausem Fenster guge !!  


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> für eine Freilandtour kann ich mich heute nicht begeistern. Es wird auf jeden Fall nass-kalt. Und da habe ich keine Lust drauf. Ich werde heute Abend meine Rolle quälen.
> 
> Zum WE wird es auf jeden Fall nass und schlammig. Soviel Wasser läuft bis zum WE nicht mehr weg. Mal sehen wie das sich mit dem Schnee noch entwickelt. Morgen werde ich es entscheiden, wo ich mitfahre. Tendenz GK. Kenne ich zwar nicht, aber dann wird es wohl langsam Zeit!


Weißt Du Volker...Das Wetter nervt mich jetzt auch so langsam. Ich hab da auch kein Bock mehr drauf, muß und will aber raus....Rolle ist da net so mein Ding. Vielleicht kommts ja noch. Ich denk mir noch ein paar Wochen dann siehts mit dem Wetter schon etwas besser aus. Da geh ich jetzt durch !! 

 Deine Einladung zum Grillen nehm ich natürlich gerne an. Also dann warten wir mal bis es wärmer wird !!  

Frank


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Februar 2004)

Also zum Wetter kann ich auch nur eins sagen      :kotz: ich hab die Schnauze langsam voll vom kalten ich wills wieder warmhaben.

Gut nun zur Umfrage wegen des Stammtisches

1 Crazy Cactus( Hanau glaub ich?)
2 Shotters Steinheim
3 Schnitzelranch Dudenhofen (wo ist das?)

Ich denke wir belassens mal bei den dreien weil sonst die Auswahl zu groß wird.
Ich geb meine Stimme der eins Cracy Cactus.


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Februar 2004)

So nochmal was anderes die Hompage vom Storck BikeMarathon teht jetzt auch endlich unter http://www.bike-challenge.com/ gibts alle infos zu Schotten, Friedrichsdorf und Alsfeld ich bin vorraussichtlich bei allen drei dabei.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Februar 2004)

bin auch für die 1. Hat auch einige große Tische

@[email protected] denke, das Crazy Cactus ist auch nicht grade ein schnäppchen! Ist in Hanau/Klein-Auheim direkt am Main. 

Ich finde das Wetter jetzt nicht so schlecht, so ein bisschen durch den Schnee radeln ist schon toll und es schult die Bike beherschung. Ist grade für die Novitzen gut 

Ciao


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2004)

Auch die 1 !! Und billig isses da aber auch nich..wie schon gesagt.

Wer teilt mit mir en Steak und en großen Salat ?? Getränke mache mer aber schon einzeln


----------



## Kwi-Schan (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich zum Skifahren zurück - alle Knochen sind heil und das Radfahren hat sich auch auf der Piste prima bewährt  Meine Frau tat gut daran, mir zu Weihnachten einen Skihelm zu schenken, auch wenn ich damit aussehe wie "Schlupp vom grünen Stern"   

In den paar Tagen, die ich weg war, hat sich ja einiges getan. Zur B-Tour reicht es bei mir nicht; ich muss ja auch mal wieder was arbeiten  Aber am Wochenende würde ich gerne aufs Bike steigen und mir scheint Erdis Angebot am günstigsten zu sein - wann wolltest Du denn ab Dietzenbach fahren Sa oder So und um wieviel Uhr? Bei mir würde es Sonntag nachmittag am besten passen, Sa müsste ich gegen 16:30 wieder Zuhause sein - können wir das einrichten?

Stammtisch: Die Debatte um das WO habe ich verfolgt, aber WANN soll denn der Stammtisch sein? Habe ich das überlesen?

Viele Grüße an alle
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Februar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Stammtisch: Die Debatte um das WO habe ich verfolgt, aber WANN soll denn der Stammtisch sein? Habe ich das überlesen?


Gibt bis jetzt nur das WO! und das ist schon schwer genug


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Februar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Stammtisch: Die Debatte um das WO habe ich verfolgt, aber WANN soll denn der Stammtisch sein? Habe ich das überlesen?
> 
> 
> Christian



Ja hergott soll ich mich um alles kümmern    ich hab schließlich schon die Umfrage gestartet   
Ne jetzt aber mal Spaß beiseite wenn sich heut Abend dann vielleicht noch mehr zur Lokalität äusern, dann legen wir auch am besten gleich nen Termin fest.

@ Hugo sag mal für was für nen Preis haste denn den 710i bestellt oder angeboten bekommen. Technisch ist der doch mit dem 720i gleich bis aufs die optische Aufmachung oder?
Ich hab mir den mal heute auf der Homepage von Polar angeschaut und auch die Testversion von der PPP Software runter geladen und ich muß sagen das ich absolut begeistert bin.


----------



## Ippie (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

1. Ich habe gerade mit Google telefoniert und ich werde doch heute Abend mitfahren. Das Wetter hat sich doch verbessert. 
Der jetzige Stand ist der, dass ich um 17:45 Uhr bei Google bin und dann Richtung Bad Offenbach zu Lupo/Miss Marple fahren. Ankunft ca.18:15 Uhr. Lupo, ist Dir 18:15 Uhr recht oder schon zu spät? Ansonsten können wir uns auch in der Mitte treffen. 

2. Wer hat heute Abend noch Zeit und kann sich motivieren. Zur Zeit sind wir 3 bzw. 4 Teilnehmer. Heute Abend gibt es kaum Steigungen, aber dafür viel Strecke. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (26. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

was den Stammtisch betrifft, machen wir jetzt einfach mal Nägel mit Köpfen. Da sich bisher die meisten für Crazy Cactus ausgesprochen haben, würde ich sagen, dass wir den einfach mal ausprobieren (zurück können wir immer noch). Also, hier mal mein Vorschlag:

Termin: Do. den 04./11. oder 18.03.
Uhrzeit: 20.00 Uhr (ist glaube ich für alle bessere Uhrzeit)
Ort: Crazy Cactus

Wenn der Termin feststeht, bestelle ich einen Tisch für ca.14 Personen.

So, jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch demokratisch entscheiden, welchen der drei Tage wir nehmen.

Tja, wegen Samstag/Sonntag weiss ich jetzt momentan auch noch nicht. Der Vorschlag von Erdi ist eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, Sonntag wäre da von der Zeit für mich auch ein wenig besser.

@Barracuda: Bezüglich Techniktraining gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Wenn Du übrigens mal Lust hast, können wir uns mal bei besserem Wetter und längeren Tageslichtperioden bei mir treffen und uns an der BMX-Anliegerstrecke in Hanau-Nord vergnügen. Im Bruchköbler Wald ist übrigens auch ein sehr netter und technischer Trailrundkurs über fast 14 km. Gib einfach mal bescheid. Für ne Feierabendrunde sehr sehr nett. Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2004)

Der 11.03.04 ist mir am liebsten !! 18.ter geht auch, am 04.03.04 bin ich evtl. Richtung St. Anton.   

Also für ne Sonntagstour sind doch nun genug beisammen: Ich, Maixle, Erdi, Kwi-Schan, evtl. RSK und all die andern, die sich noch nicht geäußert haben...
Ich würd mal vorschlagen die von Erdi angesprochene Runde, ergänzt von Lupo, mal zu fahren. Bräuchten wir nur noch eine Orientierung, d.h. Start-und Zeitpunktbennung. Vorschlag 12.00 Uhr irgendwo Nähe Dietzenbach.  Vielleicht könnten das die "Dietzebacher" konkretisieren...Last-Minute-Eintrag. Ich würd dann gerne von Steinheim starten und brauch dann aber jemand der den Weg kennt ( Peinlich   ) oder der ihn mir beschreibt. Wie lang brauch ich in etwa bis zum Treffpunkt ?

Und zum Samstag  leg ich mich nun fest: Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg !!

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Februar 2004)

der 11te wäre mir nicht sehr recht, wenn ihr in mein Profil schaut wisst ihr wieso 

die anderen wären bei mir ok!


----------



## yakko (26. Februar 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Termin: Do. den 04./11. oder 18.03.
> Uhrzeit: 20.00 Uhr (ist glaube ich für alle bessere Uhrzeit)
> Ort: Crazy Cactus



Also bei mir passt nur der 18.3., am 4. bin ich auf Seminar und am 11. in Richtung Schnee unterwegs (hoffentlich meterhoch, nicht so ein Häufchen wie hier )

w/ Wochenende: Samstag habe ich mal GK eingeplant, Sonntag muss ich sehen, wie die Motivation ist, ich befürchte ja nichts gutes   
Und heute wird das bei mir nichts, da braucht ihr die Runde auch nicht bis Bornheim ausweiten.


René


----------



## RSK (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
@[email protected] hat  doch alles ganz gut geklappt mit meiner Tour nach Hannover

@[email protected] also hab das gerade mal alles überflogen, würde aber gern noch einiges wissen

Samstag Tour? Wo/wann ist denn der Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg

Sonntags Tour/ Dietzenbach hätte ich auch Interesse 

@[email protected] kann dich einsammeln auf dem Weg nach Dietzenbach (entweder komm ich mit dem Bike oder mit Sprinter, egal)

Gruß Carsten


----------



## yakko (26. Februar 2004)

RSK schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag Tour? Wo/wann ist denn der Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg



Genau, falls noch mal jemand den Link parat hat bitte posten, ich habe keine Lust 35 Seiten zu durchsuchen


----------



## Lupo (26. Februar 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> am 11. in Richtung Schnee unterwegs (hoffentlich meterhoch, nicht so ein Häufchen wie hier )


schon wieder   wo machsten hieh?

@Ippie + Google: also 18:15 bei mir, wenn ich früher kann komm ich euch am Mainufer entgegen und wenn ihr wollt können wir dann die Strecke Dietzenbach > Steinheim üben  

@Erdi + Kwi Schan: wär die Waldstr. in Steinberg nen günstiger Treffpunkt für euch  

Stammtisch geht bei uns an allen 3 Terminen

@RSK: treffen in GKB hinterm Bahnhof um 14:00 http://www.bike-activ.de/


----------



## Hugo (26. Februar 2004)

was termine angeht...da wär mir der 18.3 auch ganz recht....hab an dem tag ne klausur(maschinenelemente) und hätt danach lust den mist wir wieder ausm hirn zu blasen  

hab mir grad beim laufen das knie kaputt gemacht...ma sehn wann udn wie ich wieder trainiern kann, ich hoff ma dass es auf der rolle geht..werd ich glein ma testen, damit hat sich dann die frage nach wochenende wahrscheinl. erstma gelegt...

@tboy ich schick dir deswegen ne PM aber hab eh schon bestellt

so...muss jetz knie hochlegen und dann noch bissi was schaffe


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir grad beim laufen das knie kaputt gemacht...ma sehn wann udn wie ich wieder trainiern kann, ich hoff ma dass es auf der rolle geht



Was hast Du dann mit dem Knie gemacht ????  

@ Lupo, Ippie, Alle @ Bis gleich. Alle evtl. Spätentschlossenen bitte übers Handy melden.

Stammtisch: Wenn Barracuda am 11.03.04 nicht kann, leg ich mich auch auf den 18 fest......da gibts bislang noch keine Absagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

mir passt ebenfalls der 18.03. - 20:00 Uhr.

@Ippie,[email protected] bis später

Volker


----------



## maixle (26. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

so wie ich das gerade überblicke, scheint der 18.03. den meisten zu passen. Dann würde ich doch einfach mal folgenden Termin setzen:

Wann: 18.03.04
Uhrzeit: 20.00 Uhr
Ort: Crazy Cactus

Sollten keine massiven Proteste mehr auftreten, werde ich diesen Termin morgen ins LMB setzen. Den Tisch werde ich dann einfach mal für 15 Personen reservieren.

Wegen Sonntag: Da ich morgens immer Kulten in die Kirche gehe, würde ich Euch bitten die Uhrzeit auf 12.30 Uhr zu setzen. Treffpunkt mit Wegbeschreibung für nen "Ostfrankfurter" wäre auch noch ganz gut   .

Für Samstag werde ich mich kurzfristig entscheiden. Vielleicht werde ich einfach mal ne Erkundungstour um die Barbarossaquelle (waren recht interessante Stellen) oder Kilianstädten mit meinem Weibe starten. Wer sich da anschliessen will (auch mit "Chefin" vielleicht) soll mir mal bescheid sagen.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle

P.S.: Hat evtl jemand nächste Woche Lust auf eine Tour im Westerwald (wahrscheinlich Samstag). Bin dann nämlich oben und will mit meinem Kumpel Michael (war auch mal auf dem Stammtisch) ne Tour fahren (sehr nette Downhills um das Erdbachtal, Nistertal ist auch nicht zu verachten). Sag mal bescheid, vielleicht können wir da ja mal was organisieren.


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Februar 2004)

Also gut der 18.03 geht auch bei mir. 

@ Hugo oje schon wieder ne Verletzung das wirft Dich ja wieder zurück    man bin ich gemein.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (26. Februar 2004)

@all - Den 18.3. merke ich mir auch vor.

Sonntagstour:
Den Startort sollte Erdi festlegen, da er am ehesten weiss, wo er lang fahren will. Und: Innerhalb Dietzenbachs bin ich mit dem Bike völlig flexibel 

@hugo - Gute Besserung für Dein Knie!

@maixle
Das Nistertal, soso, da war ich mal zum Paddeln... Sehr schön da, wenn genug Wasser auf dem Bach ist 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## yakko (26. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> schon wieder   wo machsten hieh?



Es geht nach Oberau/Wildschönau, Skigebiet Großer Kaiser in Österreich, falls dir das was sagt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo das liegt, ist aber auch egal, ich fahre mit Bus dorthin  (dummerweise muss ich erst noch nach Stuttgart)


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2004)

@Stammtisch ... der 18.03. und Lokalität ist O.K. für mich. Man kann ja die anderen Vorschläge nach und nach in die Tat umsetzen.

@Sonntagstour ... KLASSE, wieviel Interesse besteht   ... dann mach ich mal folgende Ansage:
Sonntag, 12.30 Uhr vor Bürgerhaus Dietzenbach, Offenbacherstr. 11(?) direkt hinter bzw. neben dem "uralten" Toom! Liegt mitten in Dietzenbach und ist von allen Seiten per Auto oder Bike leicht zu erreichen, einfach den Einfallsstraßen folgen bis zur großen Kreuzung, dann seht Ihr den Toom. Parkplätze gibts dort genug und wenn einer fragen muß, kennt Ihn auch jeder  ... oder noch mal hier nachfragen. So jetzt versuch ich mein Glück mit nem LMB Eintrag.

bis Sonntag ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (26. Februar 2004)

shi*

"läuferknie"....die nächsten tage erstma ruhig angehn...dehnen, und ruhig angehn....bischen kältetherapie und hoffen dass es besser wird....mit bissi glück wär ich samstag wieder fit, werds aber dennoch übers wochenende schonen....kommt davon wenn man in "fremden terrain" laufen geht

krotzebojer wald is mist zu laufen....kein einzige grade weg

wenn man sich ma durchliest was da so alles ursachen faür sein könnten...man man man, ich glaub cih sollte in rente gehn, mir n rollstuhl kaufen und mein baldiges ableben erwarten


----------



## Lupo (26. Februar 2004)

n´Abend,
Samstag geht bei uns leider nix, da sind Krankenbesuche in Bad Homburg angesagt und vorher noch jemand zum Flughafen bringen. Vielleicht bleibt dazwischen noch Zeit für ne kleine Runde, aber dann in heimischen Gelände.

Tja Hugo, was soll ich dazu sagen, deine Beine sind wohl eher zum Kurbeln gemacht als zum Laufen  mach nur langsam, wenn das erst ganz im Anus ist haste auch nix davon.

Sowas, da fahrn die Kerle in Urlaub und wissen net mal wohin. Ich wüsst sofort wo ich hin will und kann hier net weg! Is des net sch******?

so, genug gelabert.
bis Morgen, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Hugo, was soll ich dazu sagen, deine Beine sind wohl eher zum Kurbeln gemacht als zum Laufen  mach nur langsam, wenn das erst ganz im Anus ist haste auch nix davon.



Da muß ich dem Wolfgang völlig recht geben. Irgendwie hab ich gestern vermutet, daß Du das Laufen ein bißerl zu ehrgeizig angegangen bist...da fängst Du Dir schnell sowas ein...Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung:

Ich bin ein gutes Jahr gelaufen, hab sehr langsam damit angefangen und gesteigert. Entweder hab ich nachem Jahr dann doch zu schnell die Laufzeiten und Schnelligkeit hochgepowert oder ich bin fürs Laufen nicht mehr prädestiniert. Jedenfalls hab ich fast chronische Achillessehnenprobleme gehabt und bin dann zum Biken gekommen. Da wollt ich wie beim Laufen genauso außer Atem sein und hatte mir gleich beim ersten Tourversuch beidseitige Wadenkrämpfe nach ner halben Stunde geholt.....Übrigens kann ich erst seit ein paar Wochen sagen, daß meine Wadenmuskulatur sich langsam ans Biken gewöhnt hat ( 3,5 Monate...)

Na ja, irgendwann hats dann mit dem Biken gut geklappt , dann wollt ich wieder Laufen mit einbauen weil die Achillessehnen wieder Ok waren. Was soll ich sagen ? Die mittlerweile vollzogenen Uphills haben meinem Körper gesagt: " Du kannst ruhig mit mehr Power/ Herzschlag laufen ! Beim Biken gehts ja auch... " Gehört, getan....Nachdem ich bestimmt 3 Monate nicht mehr gelaufen bin, meinte ich nach ein paar mal vorsichtiges Abchecken gleich mal wieder richtig los zu legen. Richtig mit Power. Am besten gleich ne Stunde und mehr....Das wars dann. Zerrungen die ich nicht mehr richtig los gekriegt habe und die Sehnen machten sich auch wieder so langsam bemerkbar. 

Die Kondition hatte ich zwar allemal, aber die nun wieder neu beanspruchten Muskelgruppen/ Sehnen/Gelenke fanden das nicht so gut......

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Gerade ein konditionell fitter Biker sollte es, wenn er mit dem Laufen beginnen will, langsam angehen lassen. Der Bewegungsapparat braucht Zeit zur Umgewöhnung. Auch wenn Du viiieeel schneller kannst.   

@ Lupo @ Wann soll ich wegen der Sonntagstour bei Euch sein ? Weißt schon...der Weg   

Grüße Frank


----------



## Ippie (27. Februar 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@[email protected] Gute Besserung mit Deinem Knie. Vielleicht ist es nicht so schlimm. Aber das wirst Du erst heute morgen merken.

Also den 18.03.04 - 20:00 Uhr habe ich in meinem Terminplan notiert.

@Miss Marple,Lupo,[email protected] es war doch gestern sehr kalt. Im Auto hatte ich die Heizung bei der ganzen Rückfahrt auf full power gestellt. Bis ich Zuhause war, hatten sich die Füße auch wieder erwärmt. 
Wo bleibt der Frühling  

Samstag werde ich in GK mitfahren. Mal sehen, wie es dort so ist.

Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (27. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo @ Wann soll ich wegen der Sonntagstour bei Euch sein ? Weißt schon...der Weg   Grüße Frank



Moin, ich weiss noch garnet wie ich hinfahr. Falls per Bike starte ich um 11:45.
Allerdings wollte dich doch Carsten mitnehmen und dann könntet ihr auch den direkten Weg nehmen, hab aber auch nix dagegen wenn du/ihr über Bad Offenbach fährtst, dann müsste ich aber den Rückweg über Steinheim nehmen *ggg* Jedenfalls geil dasses wieder Extrapunkte gibt   vielleicht motiviert das noch´n paar Jungs.

 Wolfgang


----------



## Sakir (27. Februar 2004)

Ahoi,

wie gerne würde ich mich euch am Sonntag anschliessen... aber.... meine Tochter wird am Samstag 12... da wird am Samstag bei uns mit den Kindern gefeiert und am Sonntag mit den Verwandten...
Ich schätze aber mal, für mich wird es bestimmt fast genaus anstrengend wie für euch *bg*

@Hugo : schon dich, das dein Knie sich erholen kann ! ! ! Gute Besserung ! ! !

@Alle: kann nicht mal jemand an der Temperatur drehen, das es es um, die 10C° wird... bitte bitte... so macht das nett so nen Spass ))

bis dann Michael


----------



## maixle (27. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

@RSK, Google: Wie habt Ihr denn die Anreise geplant bzw. wann wollt Ihr in Erlensee/Hanau losfahren. Würdet Ihr mich irgendwie mitaufsammeln? Wir können uns ja nochmla kurzschliessen.

@RSK hast ne PN.

Also, bis denne. Den Stammtisch trage ich dann für 18.03.04 ein und bestelle den Tisch.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Hugo (27. Februar 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Moschn' zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Gute Besserung mit Deinem Knie. Vielleicht ist es nicht so schlimm. Aber das wirst Du erst heute morgen merken.
> 
> ...



naja....insgesamt sind die schmerzen weniger wie gestern, aber ich bekomm kein geraden schritt mehr hin....habs mim trainer durchgesprochen....laufen fällt erstma flach, dafür mehr zeit auf der rolle....langfristig dann wieder laufen, aber zu beginn recht kurze einheiten

da hätt ihc gleich ma ne frage an jemanden ders weiss....gibts bei uns in der gegend n schuhgeschäft wo man ne laufbandanalyse machen kann und das richtige paar schuhe und gegebenenfalls korrekturen durch einlegesohlen etc. zu funden?

ma sehn, ich hoff ja immer noch dass mich der mist nich mehr wie eine woche effektiv kostet, dann wieder mim biken anfangen, nachher red ich nochma mim physiotherapeuthen, ma guggen was der zu sagen hat.

naja hat auhc was gutes....so hab ich zeit mich auf die bevorstehenden klausuren anständig vorzubereiten...vielleicht wars ja ein wink des schicksals


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> da hätt ihc gleich ma ne frage an jemanden ders weiss....gibts bei uns in der gegend n schuhgeschäft wo man ne laufbandanalyse machen kann und das richtige paar schuhe und gegebenenfalls korrekturen durch einlegesohlen etc. zu funden?


mir fallen 2 ein

der erste heißt irgend was mit Fieber in Seligenstadt, muß mal meinen Schwager fragen. der andere ist der Laden von "kniet nieder" Lothar Leder http://www.laufshop-leder.de/ dem Gott des deutschen Triatlons!

denke das hilft dir weiter. letzterer hat auch Assos Klamotten im Online Shop, ist was @[email protected] und alle anderen die sich das leisten können 

Ciao


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Februar 2004)

gibt es eigentlich einen Thread mit mehr seiten als unserer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (27. Februar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigentlich einen Thread mit mehr seiten als unserer?


Bis wir bei 400 Seiten sind, wird es noch eine Weile dauern


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> .......Allerdings wollte dich doch Carsten mitnehmen und dann könntet ihr auch den direkten Weg nehmen........


Stimmt ja !! Ich leide wohl doch unter Alzheimer   

@ RSK, Maixle @ RSK, Klar kannste mich einsammeln....Mit dem Bike wär nicht schlecht. Sag mir nur wann und wo wir uns idealer Weise treffen sollten.....Vielleicht Mainradweg bei der Orangerie, Schloss Philipsruhe oder die Mainfähre beim ehemaligen...ähm.... Lemon ? Wenn Du willst, können wir auch von mir Zuhause starten (wohne 200m Luftlinie vom Main entfernt). Für Maixle wären aber die beiden anderen Treffpunkte sicherlich günstiger. Wenn Ihr über PN schon was ausgemacht habt, einfach Bescheid geben...kann flexibel reagieren...da Beamter....  



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> .....da hätt ich gleich ma ne frage an jemanden ders weiss....gibts bei uns in der gegend n schuhgeschäft wo man ne laufbandanalyse machen kann und das richtige paar schuhe und gegebenenfalls korrekturen durch einlegesohlen etc. zu funden?....


Das Orthopädiehaus Schüssler in Hösbach
Hauptstraße 124
Tel.: 06021/51507 oder 570138 

gilt unter den Läufern und anderen Sportlern als die Adresse in unserem Umkreis. Ich glaub die Eintracht Frankfurt hat er betreut oder tuts noch immer, der arme Charly Körbel hat da Hilfe bekommen....

Jedenfalls solltest Du Dir erst in einem guten Fachgeschäft die richtigen Schuhe empfehlen lassen, ggfls. schon mal mit ner Laufbandanalyse, wobei beim Kauf erst mal nur wichtig ist, wo ggfls. Die Schuhsohle Deine Laufhaltung unterstützen muß. Das geht bei einem Fachmann auch ohne ein Laufband. Der Schüssler macht dann die Feinheiten, die nicht ohne Wirkung bleiben sollten. Der schaut erst mal so, obs denn der richtige Schuh ist ( verkäuft selbst glaub ich keine) und läßt Dich dann mit Deinem Schuh aufs Laufband und verpasst Dir noch die richtigen Sohlen....

Aber vielleicht hast Du Dich auch einfach übernommen und brauchst nicht unbedingt besondere Laufschuhe, geschweige denn Sohlen.

Google


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigentlich einen Thread mit mehr seiten als unserer?


Der hat noch mehr und ist ab und an auch interresanter als unser Thread   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=31742

Ich weiß....Mußt ja kommen.....


----------



## tboy0709 (27. Februar 2004)

Naja es treffen sich ja doch einige am Sonntag aber der Weg is mir zuweit und ich glaub morgen gibts genug Schlammschlacht in GK, da tu ich mir das Kalte Sau Wetter am Sonntag nicht nochmal an geh ich lieber ins Studio Spinning machen. 

Wer is jetzt eigentlich morgen in GK alles dabei Rene? Volker, Frank, Achim.  und ich wei ich das sehe oder?

Na Google haste auch schon in dem gestöbert ich war zuletzt gestern Abend drin.  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=31742  

Klar gibts welche mit mehr Posts aber im Frankfurt Umgebungs Forum sind wir jetzt absoluter Spitzenreiter


----------



## Sakir (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hat villeicht jemand von euch diesen originalen Halter von der Sigma Mirage noch und kann ihn mir eventuell überlassen ?
Ich habe meine dooferweise verlegt und finde ihn nicht mehr :-(

wäre supertollnett ))

Michael

P.S. natürlich nicht umsonst ! ! !


----------



## maixle (27. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

@RSK, Google: Dann würde ich doch Schloss Phillipsruh vorschlagen, brauch ich nur rund 5min hin. Als Treffpunkt direkt am Haupttor (da is ja auch gleich der Mainweg). Ist das Okay für Euch?

@Google, Tboy:...Respekt, was die Threadsuche betrifft. Ist mit absoluter Sicherheit wohl der beste und informativste Thread im Forum. Unser Thread ist allerdings wohl der beste im Frankfurt-Forum

@Hugo: Es gibt noch einen Sportorthopäden in Neu-Isenburg. Der macht alles rund um Laufen. Da kriegste auch die richtigen Schuhe für Dein Fahrwerk. Muss nochmal meinen Laufkollegen fragen, wie der heisst.

Den GK-Radlern wünsche ich morgen viel Spass.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## RSK (27. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ja !! Ich leide wohl doch unter Alzheimer
> 
> @ RSK, Maixle @ RSK, Klar kannste mich einsammeln....Mit dem Bike wär nicht schlecht.



@google, [email protected] Was haltet ihr davon,wenn wir uns am Sonntag gegen 
11:30 Uhr in Steinheim bei Möbel Erbe treffen. Von dort aus können wir dann slowly nach Dietzenbach radeln. 

maixle, ich werd mich nochmal telefonisch bei dir melden, deine Nr´n habe ich ja nun alle ;-) 

google, vielleicht kannst du mir Deine Tel Nr /Handy Nr. per PN mal zukommen lassen

@[email protected] kann mir jemand sagen, wie heftig es beim biketreff GK zur Sache geht?? Ist man danach absolut tod und für eine Sontagstour untauglich?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## RSK (27. Februar 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @RSK, Google: Dann würde ich doch Schloss Phillipsruh vorschlagen, brauch ich nur rund 5min hin. Als Treffpunkt direkt am Haupttor (da is ja auch gleich der Mainweg). Ist das Okay für Euch?



@[email protected] es wäre sinnvoller uns am oben erwähnten Treffpunkt zu treffen (hoffe du kennst Möbel Erbe), denn wir müssen ja zunächst in Richtung Obertshausen fahren. Schloß Phillipsruh ist daher etwas ungünstig.


----------



## maixle (27. Februar 2004)

Gudde,

@RSK, Google: Möbel Erbe ist an sich auch kein Problem, allerdings werde ich da mit 11.30 Uhr net ganz hinkommen. Kirche geht bis 11.00, nachhause, umziehen und dann noch mind. 15min bis Möbel Erbe. Also, 11.45 Uhr wäre da wahrscheinlich günstiger. Wie lange brauchen wir ungefähr bis Dietzenbach?

@RSK: Wie fährst Du denn eigentlich von Erlensee nach Möbel Erbe? Vielleicht haben wir ja ähnlichen Weg dahin (wohne ja bei HU-Wilhelmsbad).

Sagt nochmal kurz bescheid.
Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer is jetzt eigentlich morgen in GK alles dabei Rene? Volker, Frank, Achim.  und ich wei ich das sehe oder?
> 
> Na Google haste auch schon in dem gestöbert ich war zuletzt gestern Abend drin.  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=31742
> 
> Klar gibts welche mit mehr Posts aber im Frankfurt Umgebungs Forum sind wir jetzt absoluter Spitzenreiter



@ Tboy @ Ich halt mich da immer auf den Laufenden  

Carsten wird wohl noch dabei sein (IBC sag ich nur ...Lupo  )

@ Carsten @ Also wenn ich da mal meine meine Meinung als Anfänger (Nov.03) zum Biketreff GK sagen kann, denke ich, daß die Tour schon kraftraubend ist und ich deshalb am Sonntag langsam mache und zu den Hinteren gehören werde. Wenn Du nach Samstag auch ausgelaugt bist, kannste bei der Sonntagstour auch auf mich zählen   Wärst also nicht alleine.....

@ Maixle @ Wenn wir 11:45 Uhr machen schätz ich mal das wir zu spät kommen...Evtl. kann uns die Dietzebacher Truppe entgegen radeln ?? Dann wäre das Problem gelöst...Habe ja von Einigen die Hd.nr.. Ich denk versuch einfach so früh wie möglich da zu sein...Oder spricht was dagegen ??? Wir treffen uns am Haupteingang.

Ach @ Maixle @, wegen Deiner Bemerkung zu unserem netten Abbothread. Da haste ja am Sonntag was zum beichten      

@ RSK @ Meine Nr.: 0179/9152935 Was sollte passieren wenn ich die hier veröffentliche ? Ich könnt höchstens angerufen werden   

Frank


----------



## Kwi-Schan (27. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=31742



Netter Thread 

@Google - Ihr wollt Sonntag mit dem Bike von Hanau nach Dietzenbach radeln? Da könnte eine Dreiviertelstunde tatsächlich knapp werden - hoffe, Ihr habt 'ne gute Karte und 'nen Pfadfinder dabei  Stichwort Handy-Nr.: Meine hat sich letzte Woche geändert (auf dem alten Handy sage ich nur noch die neue Nr. an). Die neue Nr. ist 01 60 93 88 22 57 - wer mag, darf sie gerne notieren 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (27. Februar 2004)

So wollt euch mal auf dem laufendem halten ich bin jetzt für Schotten, Frammersbach, Friedrichsdorf, Alsfeld und Daun(Vulkan-Eifel-Mara) gemeldet


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2004)

Google...Evtl. kann uns die Dietzebacher Truppe entgegen radeln ?? Dann wäre das Problem gelöst...:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnt me schon mache, wenn me genau wüßt wo Ihr langkommt.   Ich denke wir warten lieber ein paar Minuten ...
> 
> Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Thread
> 
> @Google - Ihr wollt Sonntag mit dem Bike von Hanau nach Dietzenbach radeln? Da könnte eine Dreiviertelstunde tatsächlich knapp werden - hoffe, Ihr habt 'ne gute Karte und 'nen Pfadfinder dabei  Stichwort Handy-Nr.: Meine hat sich letzte Woche geändert (auf dem alten Handy sage ich nur noch die neue Nr. an). Die neue Nr. ist 01 60 93 88 22 57 - wer mag, darf sie gerne notieren
> 
> ...



... das gibt mächtig Kilometer für Euch, schätze so 75-80 in der Summe  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (28. Februar 2004)

Bei mir wird das heute nichts mit GK, nachdem ich gestern schon Halsschmerzen hatte, kam heute morgen noch Kopfschmerzen dazu, mal schaun, dass ich der Grippe Paroli biete. Da ist aber ein Ausritt mit dem Bike das falsche.

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (28. Februar 2004)

tboy....hast du infos zu den einzelnen maras der bike-challenge....auf den offiziellen seiten erfährt man nciht viel, vor allem aber is das höhenprofil fürn ...du weisst scho

holst du samstags schon die sachen, oder fährst du erst sonntags hin?

ach udn nochwas...fährst du da die langen oder kurzen strecken? weil auf den kurzen kannste vergessen n anständigen platz zu belegen im gesamtclassement.....max. 25punkte wenn du als erster durchs ziel kommst, auf der langstrecke müsstest du platz 76 belegen um die gleichen punkte zu bekommen...also die kurzstreckenfahrer sind ma ganz klar extrems benachteiligt...find ich nich gut


----------



## tboy0709 (28. Februar 2004)

Also nähere Infos als auf der HP hab ich auch nicht. Da so ziemlich alle drei Rennen bei mir in der nähe sind fahr ich Samstags hin und hol alles ab.
Und fahren tu ich die lange Distanz.


----------



## Hugo (28. Februar 2004)

da die runden nur max 45 km zu haben scheinen werd ich wohl auch die langen fahrn...hab die ma angeschrieben ob sie in der lage wärn mir richtge höhenprofile zu schicken...ma guggen

werd morgen wieder mim training anfangen....ne halbe stunde rolle erstma regenerativ, müsste das knie vertragen


----------



## tboy0709 (29. Februar 2004)

Na dann mach mal das de wieder fit wirst, ich zähl auf Dich. Hatte gehofft das wir ein teil, oder vielleicht auch komplett, der Strecken zusammen fahren.
Zu zweit ist der Motivationseffekt größer zudem könnten wir uns in der Führung ständig abwechseln und hätten daher ein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegeüber Einleinfahrern.


----------



## Google (29. Februar 2004)

@ Maixle, RSK @ So richtig hat sich ja niemand von Euch abschließend geäußert was jetzt mit  dem Treffpunkt ist und was die Startzeit anbelangt....

Ich stehe jedenfalls pünktlich 11:30 Uhr am Haupteingang Möbelerbe. @ Maixle @ Vielleicht schaffst Du es auch vor 11:45 Uhr. Du kanns ja unterwegs nochmal anrufen und sagen was Sache ist.

Bis dann Frank


----------



## Lupo (29. Februar 2004)

wir werden jetzt mim Auto nach Dietzenbach kommen, per Bike isses schon zu spät und bei dem Frost langt mir die eigentliche Tour schon aus.

@Yakko: wie geht´s deim Kopp? hoffentlich nix ernstes draus geworn  

Bis später, Wolfgang


----------



## Hugo (29. Februar 2004)

@ tboy
geht mir ähnl. aber keine angst....wenn der feldberg eisfrei is bin ich spät. wieder voll da  

du hätt ncoh ne idee für n 24std. rennen....in limburg, is also nich weit weg, und das beste...das startgeld beträgt nur 30...so fürs wochenende genau richtig....ach und man kann die teamstärke frei varieiern, von einem bis 6 fahrer...

wegen bikechallenge
die drei rennen fahr ich hauptsächlich zum training mit...für n richtig guten platz im gesamtergebnis wirds wahrscheinl. nich reichen...es sei denn die ganzen cc-fahrer von letztem jahr haben keine lust auf maras...dann könnts eigentlich ganz gut aussehn

@google und die andern heissporne....also vorbereitung für frammersbach, könntet ihr die kleine runde in schotten mitfahrn, sind nur 43km oder so, aber ihr würdet schonma rennluft schnuppern

P.S. hab mich soeben in schotten angemeldet


----------



## Sakir (29. Februar 2004)

Halli Hallo

soeben habe ich bei Tchibo ein bissel Fahrrad Zubehör entdeckt.. wer intresse hat, hier ist der Link:
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...tyZwQ4NNkYQ=?CategoryName=preview&Source=NAVI

Michael


----------



## Hugo (29. Februar 2004)

ab wann gibtsn die sachen zu kaufen? weil die unterhmende und socken sin nich schlecht


----------



## Sakir (29. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ab wann gibtsn die sachen zu kaufen? weil die unterhmende und socken sin nich schlecht



kannst du sofort Online bestellen, wann sie in die Läden kommen.. keine Ahnung !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (29. Februar 2004)

@ Hugo ich denke mal nicht das die ganzen CC Fahrer die Maras mit machen is ja doch was ganz anderes. 

@ All und wie war eure Tour heute?


----------



## Hugo (29. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo ich denke mal nicht das die ganzen CC Fahrer die Maras mit machen is ja doch was ganz anderes.
> 
> @ All und wie war eure Tour heute?



naja ich weiss ja net...erfahrungsgemäss sind gute cc-fahrer auch sehr gute marathonisti und vermutlich gehn insgesamt noch mehr leute an den start wie sonst....is ja nich so dass wir die einzigen sind die auf die idee gekommen sind


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Februar 2004)

... So, denke alle sind wieder gut angekommen.

Habe erst mal mein Radl geduscht bevor ich dran war um die Fangopakung (schreibt man das so  ) loszuwerden.

Hoffe es hat sich niemend unterfordert gefühlt  

Ach ja, glaube das meine Bereifung für so nen festgefahrenen Schnee nicht das ware ist. Bin teilweise ganz schon rumgeeiert. Wie lief das mit Euren Reifen und welche habt Ihr aufgezogen.

@Google, RSK ... wieviel Kilometer waren das jetzt bei Euch?

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Februar 2004)

Gute CC Fahrer machen die 87km von Schotten locker weg und die kurz Strecke alle mal!

Schaut euch mal die WM an, wer da vorne war.  CC Fahrer
Karl Platt war 55.!

Was die Challenge betrieft kann ich Hugo nur rechtgeben, kann nichts schaden vor Frammersbach mal was gefahren zu sein. Um zu wissen was auf einen zukommt. Frammersbach ist schliesslich nicht irgend ein MA, denke da werdet ihr schon im Startbereich völligst erschlagen sein von dem Menschenauflauf. Und ihr könnt schon mal in euren Körper und Köpfe hin ein hören 

Wenn es wärmer wird können wir ja mal zusammen eine Runde über B E D drehen, sind ein paar ordentliche Km und auch einn ganz nettes Profil

CU


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Februar 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @google und die andern heissporne....also vorbereitung für frammersbach, könntet ihr die kleine runde in schotten mitfahrn, sind nur 43km oder so, aber ihr würdet schonma rennluft schnuppern


@Hugo wie viele Rennen bist du eigentlich schon gefahren und welche?


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Februar 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, glaube das meine Bereifung für so nen festgefahrenen Schnee nicht das ware ist. Bin teilweise ganz schon rumgeeiert. Wie lief das mit Euren Reifen und welche habt Ihr aufgezogen.


Bin gestern mit meinen neuen Michelin Front S und XL s gefahren und muss sagen das ging ganz gut, liegt aber bestimmt auch noch an dem guten neuen Profil und vieleicht auch am tubeless System.

Und wir haben den 29.2. Prost Neujahr


----------



## Hugo (29. Februar 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Gute CC Fahrer machen die 87km von Schotten locker weg und die kurz Strecke alle mal!
> 
> Schaut euch mal die WM an, wer da vorne war.  CC Fahrer
> Karl Platt war 55.!
> ...



eben genau darum glaub ich dass nich viele auf die challenge verzichten werden

is halt kacke dass so viele lizenzfahrer wohl dabei sein werden....da siehste als hobbyfahrer echt alt aus

was die sache mit karl platt angeht....dem fehlt die fahrtechnik(d.h. nich dass er nich fahrn kann, aber eben nich auf cc-weltmeisterschaftsniveau)....die wm strecke war zwar kurz, dafür hatte sies in sich, war n langes cc rennen und damit kommen reine marathonfahrer nich klar...das war auch der grund wieso ich letztes jahr angefangen hab cc rennen zu fahrn...gerade schotten is da so n beispiel.....sollte wieder erwarten die cc-strecke teil der marathonstrecke sein, kann ich jedem nur raten so früh wie möglich dort zu sein, weil da gibts n paar passagen wo sich staus bilden werden die das ganze mittelfeld betreffen werden....


@tboy...wir könnten in ein oder zwei wochen ma ne längere runde bei uns in der gegend fahrn....könnt n paar technisch anspruchsvolle teile einabun...so zum einstimmen der nächsten saison und auch für die andern könnte man ma n termin ausmachen wo man so bissi fahrtechniktraining mit ner schönen tour verbindet...keine angst da brauch sich niemand quälen, die anspruchsvollen stücke gehn fast alle bergab und bin mir sicher dass einige von euch sowas noch nich gefahrn sin


----------



## Hugo (29. Februar 2004)

erwähnenswert wären eigentlich nur frammersbach letztes jahr wegen dem geilen wetter, schotten wegen der strecke, riva wegen dem ersten anstieg mit knackigen 1200hm und wombach 2002 als einstiegsdroge, mit hammermässigen krämpfen im letzten drittel des rennens mangels erfahrung


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Februar 2004)

Hugo

ist 135 gut Muss her:
sattelstütze schwarz in 27,2 mit min. 350mm(use alien carbon wär nett),
wenn ja 

www.Zweirad-Stadler.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (29. Februar 2004)

hibike hat sie mom. für 119 im angebot aber danke für den tip


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @@ All und wie war eure Tour heute?



... also waren ab Dietzenbach rund 50 Km unterwegs. Google und RSK kamen mit dem Radl aus HU. Waren zu acht  Die Runde ging über Dreieich, Grube Prinz von Hessen, Roßdorf, Mainzer Berg und Urberach. Ist hügeliges Gelände stetiges auf und ab. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wieviel Höhenmeter das gibt. Kann es nicht einschätzen und war auch keiner mit Höhenmesser bei. Jedenfalls weit weniger wie Eure Taunustour letztes WE  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Februar 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> soeben habe ich bei Tchibo ein bissel Fahrrad Zubehör entdeckt.. wer intresse hat, hier ist der Link:
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...tyZwQ4NNkYQ=?CategoryName=preview&Source=NAVI
> ...



... Jo, ich glaub da muß ich auch hin  

Das Zeug ist ja halb so teuer wie bei Bicycles und die haben bekanntlich schon gute Preise. Muß nur noch die Quali stimmen.

So das wars für heut

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (29. Februar 2004)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Erdi01 als "Guide" auf der Tour war heute! Hat mir sehr gut gefallen!   

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Kwi-Schan (29. Februar 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> soeben habe ich bei Tchibo ein bissel Fahrrad Zubehör entdeckt.. wer intresse hat, hier ist der Link:
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...tyZwQ4NNkYQ=?CategoryName=preview&Source=NAVI
> ...



Hallo Sakir, hallo Erdi,
wenn man den Link verwendet, landet man in irgendeinem Warenkorb von Euch beiden - höchst interessant 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## yakko (29. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @Yakko: wie geht´s deim Kopp? hoffentlich nix ernstes draus geworn
> 
> Bis später, Wolfgang



So richtig ernst ist es nicht, aber richtig gut auch nicht. Hoffe mal, ich schummel mich durch die Grippewelle so durch 

Ich melde mich mal ab, bin die nächste Woche nicht da, einschließlich Wochenende. Kann Miss Marple kräftig Punkte sammeln und mich ganz weit zurücklassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (29. Februar 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jo, ich glaub da muß ich auch hin
> 
> Das Zeug ist ja halb so teuer wie bei Bicycles und die haben bekanntlich schon gute Preise. Muß nur noch die Quali stimmen.
> 
> ...



Da war ich auch grade, erst mal zugeschlagen


----------



## Hugo (29. Februar 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> So richtig ernst ist es nicht, aber richtig gut auch nicht. Hoffe mal, ich schummel mich durch die Grippewelle so durch
> 
> Ich melde mich mal ab, bin die nächste Woche nicht da, einschließlich Wochenende. Kann Miss Marple kräftig Punkte sammeln und mich ganz weit zurücklassen



das würd ich an deiner stelle nich hoffen...ne verschleppte grippe kann richtig böse folgen haben...dann lieber jetz ne woche flach liegen udn die gewissheit haben dass es rum is wie andersrum...leg ich ins bett und kurier dich aus


----------



## Google (1. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... So, denke alle sind wieder gut angekommen.
> 
> Habe erst mal mein Radl geduscht bevor ich dran war um die Fangopakung (schreibt man das so  ) loszuwerden.
> 
> ...


@ Erdi @ Glaube, daß ich ungefähr 75 Km gefahrn bin. Hatte gestern nur mal kurz aufs Tacho geschaut. Wären wir noch mit dem Bike anstatt Sprinter zurückgefahrn wären es gute 100 Km gewesen. Ich bin eigentlich mit dem Schnee gestern ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Er war ja schön trocken und meist griffig. Ich fahre Continental "Explorer". Bin mit denen in der Vergangenheit im Vergleich mit anderen Bikern im Schnee aber eher rumgeeiert. Es kann aber auch an meiner Fahrtechnik und dem Fahren nur mit Bärentatzen liegen.....

Ansonsten war die gestrige Tour genau das Richtige für mich. Kaum zu glauben was wir noch fürn Schnee hatten.....  



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> soeben habe ich bei Tchibo ein bissel Fahrrad Zubehör entdeckt.. wer intresse hat, hier ist der Link:
> http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...tyZwQ4NNkYQ=?CategoryName=preview&Source=NAVI
> ...


Ab Morgen wird gleich bestellt. 2 Unterhosen, Eine Radlerhose, 2 Unterhemden...und...   

Winterpokal @ Lupo @ War ziemlich überrascht....Ich häng Dir sozusagen in den Stollen Deines Hinterrades    Leider erst mal nur kurzzeitig. Bin ja wieder ein paar Tage Skifahrn...Danach steh ich dann voll im Training   Könnt nochmal interessant werden.


Wegen des Maras: @ Barracuda, tboy, Hugo @ Wenn Ihr so weiterquatscht mach ich als Vorbereitung vielleicht auch noch Schotten mit...Ich bin da leicht zu beeinflussen....muß ich zugeben. Ist vielleicht wirklich ganz gut wenn ich vorher mal Rennluft schnuppere. Sonst bin ich vielleicht beim Frammersbachevent schon am Start auf Maximalpuls......  

@ Lupo @ Die Apriltour Frammersbach halten wir mal fest ??


Grüzi Google


----------



## tboy0709 (1. März 2004)

@ Hugo ja ich hoffe ja mal das es in den nächsten zwei wochen jetzt endlich mal besser wird vom Wetter das wir mal ne richtig lange Shleife mit ordentlcih Höhenmeter drehen können. 

@Barracuda kommen da auch gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück  

@ Google ach komm schon mach einfach mit   wird bestimmt auch ne Gaudi  

beeinflussmodusan
mach mit, mach mit, mach mit, mach mit, mach mit
beeinflussmodusaus


----------



## maixle (1. März 2004)

Gudde,

@Erdi01: Also, nochmals vielen Dank fÃ¼r die FÃ¼hrung durch das Vorland des Odenwalds. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und war auch ziemlich anstrengend, da man eigentlich stÃ¤ndig am Treten war. Aufgrund des stÃ¤ndigen Auf- und Abs denke ich schon, dass wir mehr als 200hm gemacht haben.   

Ãbrigens sind RSK, Google und ich gemeinsam von Hanau nach Dietzebach gefahren (der VollstÃ¤ndigkeit halber, die waren also net nur zu zweit). Mein Tacho hat 79km angezeigt, wÃ¤hrend RSKs Tacho 77km gezeigt hat. Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie man die Teile eigentlich richtig "eicht" (messen des Raddurchmessers).

@Google, Tboy, Lupo: Das mit Schotten hÃ¶rt sich eigentlich von der Idee gar nicht schlecht an. Sind die 38â¬ eigentlich die StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r alle Rennen oder pro Rennen? Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob mir das am Ende nicht zuviel wird.

@Hugo: Hier noch eine Adresse, die mir noch von einem anderen Bekannten empfohlen wurde. Der hat sich Schuhe von dort. http://www.ehrl-bad-soden.de/

Ansonsten wÃ¼nsche ich noch frohes Schaffen und GrÃ¼sse
Maixle


----------



## Hugo (1. März 2004)

ne sorry, das startged is pro renne....aber da gibts wenigstens nicht nur doofe trikots sondenr n normale t-shiort was man auch tatsächlich ma anziehn kann

trotzdem wär schotten interessant um dann das offizielle debüt in frammersbach so richtig geniessen zu können

MACHT MIT MACHT MIT MACHT MIT


----------



## MisterL (1. März 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tacho hat 79km angezeigt, während RSKs Tacho 77km gezeigt hat. Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie man die Teile eigentlich richtig "eicht" (messen des Raddurchmessers).



Hallo Maixle,

du mußt den Umfang des Rades messen. Bei den meisten Tachos wird der Wert dann in mm eingegeben. Am besten mist man indem man das Rad mit dem Ventil nach unten hinstellt und an der Stelle eine Markierung macht, dann rollt man soweit vor bis das Ventil wieder unten ist und misst den Abstand.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Google (1. März 2004)

Schotten ?? ICH FAHR MIT   ICH FAHR MIT   ICH FAHR MIT      

Muß aber noch in die Seite reinschauen. Ist Mitte April oder so..Gel ?? Schau gleich mal...



			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es wärmer wird können wir ja mal zusammen eine Runde über B E D drehen, sind ein paar ordentliche Km und auch einn ganz nettes ProfilCU



Was ist den B E D ???  WILL MIT WILL MIT WILL MIT


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den B E D ???


B = Birkenheiner bis Dr. Kihn Platz
E = Eselsweg bis Gasthaus Engländer
D = Dr. Degen Weg bis Kahl Wasser Turm wäre ein guter Startpunkt

sind glaube ich so was um die 80km!

Ciao


----------



## Google (1. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> B = Birkenheiner bis Dr. Kihn Platz
> E = Eselsweg bis Gasthaus Engländer
> D = Dr. Degen Weg bis Kahl Wasser Turm wäre ein guter Startpunkt
> 
> ...



Wenns nicht gleich ein Rennen gibt und ich den Leistungsvorstellungen entspreche, mach ich gerne mit....Wieviel Höhenmeter sind das denn schätzungsweise ??

Übrigens: Mir fällt auf, das wir in den letzten Wochen vieles planen oder vorschlagen nach dem Motto " Wenns wärmer ist......"...Oh ja, wenns endlich wärmer ist  Ich glaub wir alle wollen endlich Frühling....  

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (1. März 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir, hallo Erdi,
> wenn man den Link verwendet, landet man in irgendeinem Warenkorb von Euch beiden - höchst interessant
> Gruß
> Christian


hmmm
ich habe alle LINKS nun mehrmals geöffnet.. und ich lande nur in der Vorschau vom Tchibo )) und der Warenkorb ist leer ))

wer weiss, was du da schon alles bestellt hast und es ist dann dein Warenkorb ))

@All: schade, das ich in Dietzenbach nicht mitkonnte *snief* wäre bestimmt auch etwas für mich gewesen !

Michael


----------



## Hugo (1. März 2004)

ha tjemand grad ma sakirs nummer parat(handy) dann soll er sie mir grad ma per pm schicken...die polars sind da und wollen abgeholt werden, und noch viel schlimmer ich will sie endlich holen


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2004)

@Sonntagsfahrer ... schön das die Tour gefallen hat, gerne mal wieder  

@maixle ... Sorry, wollte Dich natürlich nicht unterschlagen  is mir irgendwie entgangen

@sakir ... Ein Grund mehr die Tour so oder in abgewandelter Form zu wiederholen   ... ach und wie war das Du hast auf Kosten von Kwi-Schan und mir bestellt  

@Hugo, Barracuda,  @all ... ist so eine BAD-Tour ohne akrobatische Einlagen zu fahren? Kilometer und Höhenmeter sollten nicht so das Problem sein. Vielleicht finden sich hier noch ein Paar, die so eine Runde als NORMALE Tour und nicht als Mara bzw. Racevorbereitung mitmachen würden.

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (2. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

das Wetter heute ist ja wieder sch....  Ich will endlich Frühling  
Heute abend werde ich mich mal wieder auf der Rolle vergnügen. Bei dem Wetter bekommt mich keiner vor die Tür.

Ich habe bei Tschibo auch einige Sachen bestellt. Sind ja gute Sachen.

@[email protected] Du hast Dich in Schotten angemeldet? Für den 25.04.04? Bis jetzt sind ja nur 16 Fahrer gemeldet. Also habe ich noch etwas Zeit, mich zu entscheiden.

@[email protected] Was ist denn für das Wochenende geplant? Mit guten Verhätnissen ist ja nicht zu rechnen. Letztes Wochenende habe ich die Tour auf dem Hahnenkammgipfel abgebrochen und bin über Schöllkrippen ins Freigericht zurück gefahren. Ich hatte dann über 70 km auf'm Tacho und es war doch noch eine schöne Tour geworden. 
Wenn es am Samstag wieder so schlecht ist, fahre ich 3,5 - 4 Std. geteerte Wege und Straßen. Schaun mer mal. 

Langsam geht meine Wintermotivation in den Keller. Einigen wird es ähnlich ergehen, oder?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (2. März 2004)

Hallo an alle,   

ich bin neu hier, aber vielleicht nicht unbekannt.
Mit einigen von Euch bin ich schon ein paar mal beim Bike-Activ-Treff
(14tägig)zusammen gefahren.  
Ich bin der Kahler mit dem Kona Explosiv.

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal, das ich mit dem einen oder anderen zusammen bike.  
würde mich freuen!

Ich hab mich jetzt für Frammersbach angemeldet, und denke darüber
nach evtl. vorher noch mal in Schotten zu starten(kleine Runde) 

Ich fahre im Moment eigentlich nur Samstags, hab aber vor jetzt auch
mehr zu machen, in Vorbereitung auf Frammersbach.

Bis denne
Gruß SteelManni


----------



## Google (2. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]@ Du hast Dich in Schotten angemeldet? Für den 25.04.04? Bis jetzt sind ja nur 16 Fahrer gemeldet. Also habe ich noch etwas Zeit, mich zu entscheiden.
> ........Langsam geht meine Wintermotivation in den Keller. Einigen wird es ähnlich ergehen, oder?


Also ich hatt 21 Meldungen gelesen...  Angemeldet hab ich mich noch nicht, nächste Woche aber. Ich werde allerdings nur eine Runde ziehn, also 43 KM.....Erst mal langsam angehen, Rennluft schnuppern, mal schaun wie das aufm Mara so ist...mehr nicht. Wäre doch auch was für Dich Ippie ? und wie siehts mit den anderen aus ? 

Die bisherigen Anmeldungen sind schon dürftig...Obs so viele werden ? Weiß jemand wie es letztes Jahr war ??

Die Wintermotivation ist momentan ziemlich im Keller !! Ich wolltz heute eigentlich fahrn fühl mich aber nicht so fitt und das Wetter ist sehr bescheiden. Villeicht Morgen und Übermorgen Grundlage am Main...Das wars dann erst mal bis nächste Woche Mittwoch ( Bin ja Skifahrn   )

Google


----------



## Google (2. März 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich bin neu hier, aber vielleicht nicht unbekannt.
> Mit einigen von Euch bin ich schon ein paar mal beim Bike-Activ-Treff
> ...



@ SteelManni @ Grüße. Ich bin der Kerl mit dem rot/silbernen UNIVEGA....Hier sind noch einige Plätze frei   Einfach bei ner Tour hier mit anmelden oder selbst was vorschlagen. Hier gibts immer reichlich Angebote  

Bis demnächst Google


----------



## Sakir (2. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir ... Ein Grund mehr die Tour so oder in abgewandelter Form zu wiederholen   ... ach und wie war das Du hast auf Kosten von Kwi-Schan und mir bestellt
> Erdi01


o.k. ich muss gestehen, ich habe mir sämtliches Fahrrad Zubehör bei Tchibo auf euch bestellt   

dann hoffe ich mal auf ein baldiges wiederholen der Tour 

Michael


----------



## Sakir (2. März 2004)

Huhu

also mir kribbelt es in den Beinen, ich schwing mich gleich (in 30min) mal aufs Radel und düse mal gemütlich richtung Höchst um dann die Nidda von hinten aufzurollen...

bis später....

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (2. März 2004)

@ Hugo und wie funtzt Dein Polar meiner ist auch heute gekommen und hat schon eine Einheit Intervall Training hinter sich   

Gleich mal die Daten aufn Rechner übertragen.  

Wieviel mussteste jetzt noch fürs Interface latzen. Bei mir hat auch erst nicht geklappt dann hab ich einfach mal nen andere USB Port genommen und siehe da schwups es ging.


----------



## Ippie (3. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

gerade sind die Sachen von Tschibo gekommen. Und sogar alles, was ich bestellt hatte   Der Sommer kann kommen   Na gut. Ich wäre schon mit dem Frühling zufrieden.  

Gestern habe ich ein bißchen meine Rolle gequält und umgekehrt. Schon schweißtreibend in der Wohnung. Aber für mich ist es zur Zeit eine alternative zum outdoorbiken.    

@[email protected] Wilkommen bei uns. Dann werden wir uns spätestens in Frammersbach sehen

@[email protected] Meine Tendenz zu Schotten steigt täglich. Schaun mer mal.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (3. März 2004)

Ahoi

@Ippie: mein Zeugs ist noch nett da *snief*

@tboy0709: ich habe mir auch einen Polar zugelegt  nettes teilchen. Habe getsern sogar schon die erste Tour gemacht. kommst du damit klar ? ich finde die Bedienung einfach, nicht so kompliziert, habe es mir schwieriger vorgestellt. die Software ist auch o.k., jetzt kann man sich die Radel-Daten wunderbar als Kurve anschauen ))

@Lupo: ich war gestern radeln, genau diese Strecke, welche wir makiert hatte *ggg* allerdings musste ich sie ab Bad Vilbel notgetrungen ein bissel abändern  ... habe wohl den einen oder anderen Wegweisser bei der dunkelheit übersehen, aber im grossen und ganzen bin ich gut vorran gekommen. War teilweise ziemlich glatt... so z.B. die Abfahrt mit den Querrillen war schon ziemlich ruuuuuuutschig.
Die Strecke müssen wir unbedingt mall zusammen bewältigen.. macht echt spass und ist wunderbar an der Nidda zu fahren. Ich habe insgesamt 85KM Strecke gehabt und war so 4,5 Stunden unterwegs ))

@Hugo: sag mal, was zeigt dein Polar für eine Höhe an ? bei mir zeigt er imo -30M an ! das ist doch ein bissel FASLCH *ggg*

@All: was habt ihr denn am Sonntag geplant ???


----------



## Hugo (3. März 2004)

servus tboy

siehst hättst auch beim rene mitbestellen können...gab nochma 10 rabatt auf den klöeinkrahm so dass wir zum gleichn preis gekauft haben wie du bestellt.....nur dass wir nix selbst einschicken müssen zum batteriewechsel  

meiner hat noch nix drauf...gestern nur bissi rumexperimentiert, heut mittag schreib ich ne klausur und wollte danach meine erste runde drehn.

aber hat schon spass gemacht die ganzen ex-sets zu programmiern, den ftinesstest zu machen, heart-touch aus zu probiern usw.usw

@sakir...dann müsstest du ihn falsch geeicht haben...bei mir hat er nach dem aktiviern der höhenmessfunktion ne blinkende null angegeben die man dann mit den hoch und runter tasten eben variiern konnt...

wie läuft das eigentlich mit dem ownindex....den test hab ich gemacht und er zeigt mir meine werte an(zieml. genau sogar) aber der bestimmt einem doch auch die traingsbereiche, aber wo und wie?


----------



## Sakir (3. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir...dann müsstest du ihn falsch geeicht haben...bei mir hat er nach dem aktiviern der höhenmessfunktion ne blinkende null angegeben die man dann mit den hoch und runter tasten eben variiern konnt...


wühl, kram nach der Bedienungsanleitung ))

Michael


----------



## Sakir (3. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir...dann müsstest du ihn falsch geeicht haben...bei mir hat er nach dem aktiviern der höhenmessfunktion ne blinkende null angegeben die man dann mit den hoch und runter tasten eben variiern konnt...



ich habe es gefunden.... beim aktivieren der Höhenmessung wird er automatisch auf "0" gestellt....

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> @Ippie: mein Zeugs ist noch nett da *snief*
> 
> ...



@polar-Besitzer ... hört sich hochinteressant an was kostet so ein Teil den eigentlich?

@sakir, Lupo ... so an der Nidda lang ist nicht schlecht. Kenn ich auch, so bis Illbenstadt und quer zurück .. wenn Ihr da mal wieder fahrt bin ich dabei  

Wegen WE is bei mir wohl Zwangspause angesagt ... bin gerade vom Zahnarzt zurück, Weisheitszahn gezogen, was für nen Fackelzug, volles Programm ... aufschneiden, rausdoktern, nähen ... Schitt    

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (3. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @polar-Besitzer ... hört sich hochinteressant an was kostet so ein Teil den eigentlich?


kostet nackt so um die 240 Euros dann gibts noch Trittfrequenz, Leistung und Infrarot Interface.. kostet das stück um die 35 Euro



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir, Lupo ... so an der Nidda lang ist nicht schlecht. Kenn ich auch, so bis Illbenstadt und quer zurück .. wenn Ihr da mal wieder fahrt bin ich dabei


gerne doch, ich sage dir gerne bescheid.  Ich würde die Strecke gerne mal am Tag fahren... nicht immer nur im dunkeln, da sieht man so wenig von der Strecke :  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen WE is bei mir wohl Zwangspause angesagt ... bin gerade vom Zahnarzt zurück, Weisheitszahn gezogen, was für nen Fackelzug, volles Programm ... aufschneiden, rausdoktern, nähen ... Schitt


Ohje.... das ist nicht so gut....
ich bin da ein totaler Feigling, wenn ich nur Zahnarzt höre steigt mein Puls auf 250 und mir wird heiss/kalt etc.

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2004)

@sakir ... stolzer Preis! Muß mir so ein Teil bei einem von Euch mal anschauen   Da kaufen sich andere ganze Räder für  

Die Nidda kenn ich nur bei Tag, ist auf jedenfall fein, vorallem wenn man quer zurück macht, fährt man über so nen Hüppel, glaube auch Höhe Karben   dort hat man schöne Aussicht und schöne Bänke fürs Mittagsschläfchen gibts dort auch  

Ja, ja Zahnarzt sehe ich auch am liebsten von hinten. Aber was mut das mut. Am besten eins mit dem Holzhammer, schläft sich gut  
So jetzt muß ich meine Wange kühlen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (3. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Meine Tendenz zu Schotten steigt täglich. Schaun mer mal.



Warum sollten wir auch nicht daran teilnehmen ?? Die kleine Runde allemal. Sozusagen als kleine Generalprobe vor Frammersbach. Würd sagen wir fahren das Ding zusammen und könnten je nach Laune im letzten Drittel überlegen, ob jeder für sich versucht nochmal Gas zu geben.  Wär doch was...Oder ?? Wer noch will...Bitte !!!

Schade, die Woche konnt ich bisher leider noch nicht fahrn wegen einer kleineren Erkältung dessen Ausgang ich nicht überschauen konnte. Mittlerweile gehts wieder. Wenigstens werd ich Morgen jetzt nochmal kurz vor meinen SkiWE Grundlage  machen, 2,5 - 3 Stunden.
@ All @ Wer hat noch Lust ?? ab wann und wo ggfls. ? Ich kann da wie immer nur Main, Richtung egal, anbieten.


Übrigens: @ Maixle @ Was macht der Stammtisch ??

Grüße Frank


----------



## tboy0709 (3. März 2004)

@ Hugo Naja das mit dem einschicken ich glaub das ich da sogar noch besser dran bin als Ihr wenn Du zum Händler rennst. Ob ich den jetzt selbst einschick oder das der Händler für mich macht ist doch egal. Nur wenn Du zum Händler rennst dauerts auch noch ein oder zwei Tage länger.  

Der OwnIndex bestimmt doch nur Deine Werte vom HRmax und VO2max aber doch nicht Deine bereiche. Die mußt Du schon selbst angeben. Aber wenn Du die Werte von der Diagnostik hast gibste einfach die ein.

Ich programmier mir jetzt mal ein paar Trainingseinheiten im ExerciseSet. Cool find ich das man die sogar benenen kann z.B. GA1 GA2 KO WS und so weiter.
Dann braucht man nur noch anwählen und man trainiert automatisch im Empfohlenen Bereich  

Wegen dem Höhenmesser der wird Dir jedesmal was anderes anzeigen weil er ja Barometisch ist und abhängig vom Luftdruck. Ich weiß gar nicht wenn Du Ihn geeicht hast auf zu hause ob der dann so bleibt oder ob man das jedesmal machen muß. Beim HAC muß mans glaub ich jedemal machen. Aber das ist ja auch nicht so entscheident Du wirst Trotzdem jedesmal Deine exakten Höhemeter bekommen. Ob Du nun von zu Hause mit 30hm oder 300hm gestartet bist ist egal alle weiteren Bergwerte varieren ja dann auch mit der Differenz. Ich hoffe Du verstehst was ich meine   . Nur die MaxHöhe stimmt dann nicht.

@ all mal schauen wie das Wetter am wochenende wird und was man machen kann ich würd gerne mal wieder nen Eis und Schneefreien Trail fahren   

@Google genau das wollt ich auch schon mal fragen, was der Stammtisch macht


----------



## Hugo (3. März 2004)

tboy...du kennst mein händler net...ausserdem muss dein händler ja auch erst das zeug einschicken, d.h. du zahlst porto um ihn zu deinem zu schicken(2 tage) und der schickts dann an polar(mit sitz in darmstadt) nochma 2tage, und das selbe spiel zurück  

ja ich weiss was du meinst mit den höhenmetern

werd die sache hoffentlcih nahcher testen können, wenn die kartoffeln fertig sin....sonst muss ich bis samstag warten udn da schaff ich net


----------



## tboy0709 (3. März 2004)

@ Hugo Ich schick den doch nicht zu meinem Händler wenn ich die Baterie wechseln lasse das mach ich direkt wozu hab ich mich denn sonst registrieren lassen. Ob ich nun die 38  Euro über Ihn bezahl oder direkt is doch egal. 

Also ohne Zwischenstation Händler  

Nochmal zum Höhenmesser. Hab mal grad überlegt die Höhe wird ja nur angezeigt bei Aufzeichnung also nützt es Dir nichts wenn Du Dauerhaft die Höhe Deines Heimatorts speicherst. Denn bei transport im Auto wird die Höhe nicht ermittelt. Erst wenn Du die Aufzeichnung beginnst, wenn Du nun eine voreingestellte Höhe hast wird das Ergebnis verfälscht. Du müsstest also für jeden Startpunkt dann jedesmal die exakte Höhe eingeben.


----------



## Hugo (3. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo Ich schick den doch nicht zu meinem Händler wenn ich die Baterie wechseln lasse das mach ich direkt wozu hab ich mich denn sonst registrieren lassen. Ob ich nun die 38  Euro über Ihn bezahl oder direkt is doch egal.
> 
> Also ohne Zwischenstation Händler
> 
> Nochmal zum Höhenmesser. Hab mal grad überlegt die Höhe wird ja nur angezeigt bei Aufzeichnung also nützt es Dir nichts wenn Du Dauerhaft die Höhe Deines Heimatorts speicherst. Denn bei transport im Auto wird die Höhe nicht ermittelt. Erst wenn Du die Aufzeichnung beginnst, wenn Du nun eine voreingestellte Höhe hast wird das Ergebnis verfälscht. Du müsstest also für jeden Startpunkt dann jedesmal die exakte Höhe eingeben.



muss ich bei mir nich....hab den gestern bei mir auf 75meter eingestellt, heute is das wetter etwas anders und er hat mir bei mir zuhause 55 angezeigt ohne dass ich irgendwas eingestellt hab, und auch heute in darmstadt hat er mir n andern wert angezeigt...2x glaub ich

38? so viel bezahl ich nich, und ich spar mir die portokosten  

naja...jetz erstma die erste tour auswerten


----------



## Sakir (3. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ All @ Wer hat noch Lust ?? ab wann und wo ggfls. ? Ich kann da wie immer nur Main, Richtung egal, anbieten.



haste Lust, Donnerstag am Main bis zur Kahl und dann die Kahl entlang radeln ? Den weg kenne ich nicht genau, soll aber auch schön zum fahren sein... also wenn du lust hast, ich werde Donnerstag dort fahren
Dachte so an 16-17 Uhr starten.... bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel, habe diese Woche frei !   

event. haben auch noch andere Lust ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Sakir (3. März 2004)

ups.... doofes LAG *bg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> haste Lust, Donnerstag am Main bis zur Kahl und dann die Kahl entlang radeln ? Den weg kenne ich nicht genau, soll aber auch schön zum fahren sein... also wenn du lust hast, ich werde Donnerstag dort fahren
> Dachte so an 16-17 Uhr starten.... bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel, habe diese Woche frei !
> 
> event. haben auch noch andere Lust ! ! !
> ...


Ist es für Dich ein Problem wenn ich mich kurzfristig, so ab 13:00 Uhr bei Dir melde (Sag mir am besten wie) ?? Bin nämlich heute Morgen noch immer mit einen ziemlich zugeschleimten Kopp aufgestanden....Tagsüber gehts dann eigentlich immer ganz gut. Ich wills mir nochmal überlegen und abwarten und mich dann bei Dir melden. Tendenz ist aber eher positiv   

Fakt wird aber sein, daß wenn ich heute fahre, ich wirklich langsam mach, Grundlage fahre und je nach Befinden auch früher abbreche, evtl werdens dann auch nur knappe 2 Stunden (Vielleicht aber auch die angekündigten 3....Hab halt keine Ahnung) Lust zum Biken ist jedenfalls da.

Ob das so Deine Vorstellungen vom heutigen Tage sind ? Wenn Du deswegen lieber allein fahrn willst hab ich da null Probleme mit....

Wenns klappt würd ich mal als Treffpunkt das Shooters, 16:15 Uhr vorschlagen...Früher gehts bei mir nicht. 

Frank


----------



## Sakir (4. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es für Dich ein Problem wenn ich mich kurzfristig, so ab 13:00 Uhr bei Dir melde (Sag mir am besten wie) ?? Bin nämlich heute Morgen noch immer mit einen ziemlich zugeschleimten Kopp aufgestanden....Tagsüber gehts dann eigentlich immer ganz gut. Ich wills mir nochmal überlegen und abwarten und mich dann bei Dir melden. Tendenz ist aber eher positiv


Alles klar, mir reicht es auch, wenn du dich kurz davor meldest, wie gesagt, ich fahre sowieso... ich schau am besten um 15:30 uhr noch mal hier im Forum.. da kannste dich dann melden !



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt wird aber sein, daß wenn ich heute fahre, ich wirklich langsam mach, Grundlage fahre und je nach Befinden auch früher abbreche, evtl werdens dann auch nur knappe 2 Stunden (Vielleicht aber auch die angekündigten 3....Hab halt keine Ahnung) Lust zum Biken ist jedenfalls da.


Das langsame fahren kommt mir sehr entgegen... 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das so Deine Vorstellungen vom heutigen Tage sind ? Wenn Du deswegen lieber allein fahrn willst hab ich da null Probleme mit....


nee nee... das ist o.k.... 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns klappt würd ich mal als Treffpunkt das Shooters, 16:15 Uhr vorschlagen...Früher gehts bei mir nicht.


O.K. mach dir bloss keinen Stress, wenn es erst 16:30 oder 17 wird ist es doch auch nicht tragisch... eventuell nur ein bissel dunkler.  

*vielleicht haben auch noch andere Lust mit zu kommen ! ! !​*

ich wollte auf dieser Seite des Main´s entlang, bis zur Brücke Dettingen, dann auf der anderen Seite weiter bis zur Kahl und dann einfach irgendwie die Kahl entlang )) 

Michael


----------



## maixle (4. März 2004)

Gudde,

so, es ist vollbracht. Ihr könnt Euch zum Stammtisch nun im LMB anmelden. Sorry, dass das solange gedauert hat, aber ich wollte erstmal den Tisch klarmachen bevor ich irgendeinen Termin reinstelle...und die haben immer erst abends ab 18.00 Uhr (dann auch erst telefonisch erreichbar) offen. 

Jetzt schön anmelden und bis zum nächsten WE auf der Piste. Ich verabschiede mich morgen in den schönen Westerwald und werde hoffentlich ein paar schöne Runden drehen (sollte ich wieder halbwegs auf dem Damm sein...jaja, auch mich hat die Erkältung nun im Griff und das nach 2 Jahren ohne Zipperlein **glglgl**).

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Sakir (4. März 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> so, es ist vollbracht. Ihr könnt Euch zum Stammtisch nun im LMB anmelden.


Johh super, aber der Link zum Crazy Cactus stimmt nicht ! ! !

Michael


----------



## maixle (4. März 2004)

...da hatte ich doch mal wieder einen dicken Finger bei der Eingabe und einfach das "y" unterschlagen...ist korrigiert.

Also, nun viel Spass beim Eintragen und Surfen.

Maixle


----------



## Sakir (4. März 2004)

habe die heutige Tour mal ins LMB eingetragen ))

als start habe ich mal 16:30 geschrieben, da sind wir aber sehr flexibel *g*

also *EINTRAGEN* *ggg*

@maixle: dir natürlich viel SPASS im Westerwald ) komm heil zurück.

Michael


----------



## Google (4. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> habe die heutige Tour mal ins LMB eingetragen ))
> 
> als start habe ich mal 16:30 geschrieben, da sind wir aber sehr flexibel *g*
> 
> ...



So, ich bin dann schon mal 16:15 Uhr beim Shooters. Falls sich noch jemand für 16:30 meldet, dann eben erst dann  


Bis denne Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> haste Lust, Donnerstag am Main bis zur Kahl und dann die Kahl entlang radeln ? Den weg kenne ich nicht genau, soll aber auch schön zum fahren sein... also wenn du lust hast, ich werde Donnerstag dort fahren
> Dachte so an 16-17 Uhr starten.... bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel, habe diese Woche frei !
> 
> event. haben auch noch andere Lust ! ! !
> ...



... der Weg ist nicht schwer, einfach der Kahl gefolgt bis Michelbach und dann den x11 zurück führt Euch zur Schleuse GK, KK.  

Mann was würde ich da gerne mit, liege hier blöd auf der Couch rum und kühl meine Backe  

Viel Spaß

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (4. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> und dann den x11 zurück führt Euch zur Schleuse GK, KK.
> 
> Mann was würde ich da gerne mit, liege hier blöd auf der Couch rum und kühl meine Backe
> 
> ...


Ahoi....
wir wollen Grundlage radeln, d.h. wir biken so bei einem 120-140er Puls, ganz gemürlich relative eben Strecke entlang, bis wir so 1,5-2 Stunden hinter uns haben (nach lust und laune) und dann den gleichen Weg wieder zurück )
da wäre der X11er genau das falsche für Grundlage (GA1)....

jap, schade das du nicht mitkannst, wäre bestimmt schön geworden, pflege lieber mal deine Wange und sei dann am WE oder nächste Woche wieder fit !   

Ich pack nun meine Sachen und mach mich fertisch  wenn noch jemand kommen will.... => Handy Nummer steht im LMB

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (4. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ups.... doofes LAG *bg*


 @ Sakir Du kannst Deine Einträge auch deditieren und nachbessern dann sind solche doppelposts nicht notwendig  
Hilfreich für die Gesamtquote isses aber allemal    

@ Hugo und schon die Radfunktionen ausprobiert, hab meinen eben mal montiert und morgen gehts dann auf nen Ausritt. Will so drei Std GA2 machen. 

Am Samstag soll ja das Wetter micht so berauschend werden, ich kann mittags aber eh nicht ist mir eingefallen drum werd ich wohl morgens fahren. Bei schlechtem Wetter dann wohl im Studio   

@ Google na hoffentlich übertreibst Du mal nicht.


----------



## Sakir (4. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir Du kannst Deine Einträge auch deditieren und nachbessern dann sind solche doppelposts nicht notwendig
> Hilfreich für die Gesamtquote isses aber allemal


ehrlich.... editieren wusste ich... habe aber ausversehen 2 mal "Antwort erstellen" gedrückt. kann man die Nachricht dann auch wieder löschen ???

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (4. März 2004)

Ja man kann auch wieder löschen genau mit dem selben Button.


----------



## Hugo (4. März 2004)

na logisch @ tboy...gestern schon meine erste tour gefahrn...morgen werd ich leider nich dazu kommen aber dann sasmtag und sonntg...sollte sonntag tatsächlich das wetter schlecht sein fahr ich evtl übers we an den gardasee...hab ich grad eben beschlossen, will jemand mit? ich fahr morgen abend nach dem schaffen udn mit vollem geldbeutel los, penn dann n paar stunden im auto, fahr samstag und sonntag und dann sonntags nachmittags oder abends zurück...ein platz hätt ich noch frei

@ sakir...kannst auch den x11er grundlage fahrn...man muss sich dran gewöhnen aber es geht....darfst nur eben nich nach dem tacho sehn sondern nur nach der herzfrequenz....dann lernste leichte gänge schätzen  

so...der frei platz is besetzt, tboy....ich lad dann ma die höhenprofile aus riva hoch*gg*


----------



## Hugo (4. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> na logisch @ tboy...gestern schon meine erste tour gefahrn...morgen werd ich leider nich dazu kommen aber dann sasmtag und sonntg...sollte sonntag tatsächlich das wetter schlecht sein fahr ich evtl übers we an den gardasee...hab ich grad eben beschlossen, will jemand mit? ich fahr morgen abend nach dem schaffen udn mit vollem geldbeutel los, penn dann n paar stunden im auto, fahr samstag und sonntag und dann sonntags nachmittags oder abends zurück...ein platz hätt ich noch frei
> 
> @ sakir...kannst auch den x11er grundlage fahrn...man muss sich dran gewöhnen aber es geht....darfst nur eben nich nach dem tacho sehn sondern nur nach der herzfrequenz....dann lernste leichte gänge schätzen
> 
> so...der frei platz is besetzt, tboy....ich lad dann ma die höhenprofile aus riva hoch*gg*




update...auf grund des schlechten wetters mussten wir riva um eine woche verschieben was aber soooo schlecht nich is...jetz hab ich noch gelegenheit mich um kleinigkeiten zu kümmern wie unterkunft, moserguides etc.

wenn jemand n paar heisse tips hat ruhig raus damit

ach und ein platz wär unter umstäden sogar noch frei....voraussetzung wär aber das mitbringen eines fahrradträgers für n kombi  mit dachreeling


----------



## Google (5. März 2004)

Soooo, da will ich mich schon mal für  kurze zeit von Euch verabschieden. Viel Spass bei Euren WE-Touren, viel Spaß am Gardasee !!! Wenn ich jetzt net grade in Ischgl Skifahrn würd, könnt man grad neidisch wärn.....  

Am Dienstag hab ich übrigens ne Tour mit Sakir ausgemacht...16:00 Uhr, Grundlage am Main, nach AB wirds wohl gehn. Wer mit will, bei Michael melden.


Tschö, bis denne


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ sakir...kannst auch den x11er grundlage fahrn...man muss sich dran gewöhnen aber es geht....darfst nur eben nich nach dem tacho sehn sondern nur nach der herzfrequenz....dann lernste leichte gänge schätzen


ahoi,
# # # Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel # # #
ja, das kann man, a b e r  das schöne an Grundlage am Main oder ähnliches ist, das man sich dabei schön unterhalten kann und da wäre so ein X11er nett so dolle dazu   
Im Prizip haste aber recht ! ! !
Hast du schon ein schönes Diagramm mit dem Polar erstellt ?



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Am Dienstag hab ich übrigens ne Tour mit Sakir ausgemacht...16:00 Uhr, Grundlage am Main, nach AB wirds wohl gehn. Wer mit will, bei Michael melden.


habe die Tour mal ins LMB eingetragen ! wer Lust hat eintragen, bei anderen Fragen Anregungen oder etc. => PM

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2004)

@all ... gerade sind meine Tschiboklamotten gekommen. Habe Socken, Handschuhe, Radlerhose und Windweste bestellt. Für das Geld mehr als in Ordnung. Ach die Paßform ist O.K. Das ist bei dem vermeindlichen "Billigzeug" ja nicht immer gegeben  

@sakir, Google ... 16 Uhr Start  was habt Ihr für Arbeitszeiten, unmöglich für mich  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (5. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir, Google ... 16 Uhr Start  was habt Ihr für Arbeitszeiten, unmöglich für mich
> Erdi01


sagen wir so, ich fang morgens um 6 Uhr an zu arbeiten und kann daher früher gehen... ausserdem habe ich Gleitzeit und bin daher sehr flexibel ))
wir haben halt mal 16 Uhr gesagt, wir wissen auch nicht immer, wann jeder einzelne zu dem Zeitpunkt zeit hat ! Ist halt auch bissel blöd, immer erst im dunkeln zu fahren. Ich bin auch froh, wenn es endlich Abends länger hell ist, das man auch mal die Strecken im hellen fahren kann...

Ab wann hättest du denn Zeit ???

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann hättest du denn Zeit ???
> 
> Michael



... unter der Woche könnte ich frühestens ab 18 Uhr an irgendeinem Treffpunkt sein. Wie Du schon sagts zum Glück gehts Richtung Frühling, mehr Wärme und mehr Licht  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (5. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ahoi,
> # # # Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel # # #
> ja, das kann man, a b e r  das schöne an Grundlage am Main oder ähnliches ist, das man sich dabei schön unterhalten kann und da wäre so ein X11er nett so dolle dazu
> Im Prizip haste aber recht ! ! !
> ...




nene da berstehste was falsch...grundlage heisst in nem bestimmen hf-bereich zu fahrn wenn du in dem vorgegebenen hf bereich bist kannste dich wunderbar unterhalten, egal ob zum hahnekamm hoch oder auf der bahn....du musst eben nur im pulsbereich bleiben


----------



## RSK (5. März 2004)

Hallo @all

bin heut auch mal wieder hier... 

Hat denn schon jemand einen Vorschlag für ne Samstagstour gemacht, ich glaube nicht soweit ich das gesehen hab, oder?

Ich habe dieses WE nur am Samstag Zeit und möchte eine Tour in Richtung Ronneburg machen, vielleicht hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren???

- Tourlänge variabel zwischen 45 und 70 km, 
- Asphalt und befestigte Waldwege
- ein paar Höhenmeter sind auch dabei ;-))
- Hanau wäre ein guter Startpunkt (z.B. IKEA)

wer Lust hat, kann sich einfach melden, entweder hier oder telefonisch unter 0170-287 35 41

ich trag das auch nochmal ins LMB ein

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kwi-Schan (5. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde am WE zwar gerne aufs Bike steigen, aber zum einen bin ich immobil (kein Auto, weil meine Frau damit unterwegs ist) und zum anderen versuche ich noch, die Nebenhöhlen wieder frei zu kriegen - Nachwirkungen der Tour vom letzten Sonntag... 

Also - Euch allen viel Spaß, hoffe, dass ich kommendes WE wieder mit von der Partie sein werde,
Gruß
Christian


----------



## maixle (5. März 2004)

Gudde,

naja, auch bei mir wird es am WE nichts, da ich zuhause im Westerwald bin. Wollte dort eigentlich meine Runde drehen...aber momentan sieht es danach aus, dass ich aufgrund meiner extrem starken Erkältung, die ich schon die ganze Woche mit mir rumtrage wohl auch nicht dort zum Fahren komme *ggg*...und ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut.

@RSK: aus oben genanntem Grund werde ich leider nicht dabei sein. Wäre aber ein heisser Kandidat für die Teilnahme gewesen, ist ja quasi heimatliche Gefilde  . Aber eine solche Tour sollten wir entweder nächste Woche oder ggf. später mal nachholen.

@Kwi-Schan: Auch Dir noch eine gute Besserung...vielleicht sollte man sich beim Zahnarzt tatsächlich mal nach Spachtelmasse erkundigen  .

In diesem Sinne ein schönes WE bei allem, was Ihr macht.
Grüsse
Maixle

PS: Ich sehe gerade auch, dass SteelManni ne Tour bei Grosskrotzenburg anbietet. Vielleicht ist das ja auch was für Euch. @SteelManni: Wegen Deinem Kona: Steel is real


----------



## SteelManni (5. März 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> naja, auch bei mir wird es am WE nichts, da ich zuhause im Westerwald bin. Wollte dort eigentlich meine Runde drehen...aber momentan sieht es danach aus, dass ich aufgrund meiner extrem starken Erkältung, die ich schon die ganze Woche mit mir rumtrage wohl auch nicht dort zum Fahren komme *ggg*...und ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut.
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen,  

@maixle,
Steel is real, 
da hast Du recht, wer einmal auf nem Stahl-Esel gesessen hat,
der möchte nichst anderes mehr.(So gings jedenfalls mir)  

@all
Ich war mal so frei und hab für Samstag ne Tour reingestellt,
vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand und fährt mit  
Für den Fall das wir noch mit Schneematsch zu kämpfen haben
kann man ja umdisponiern  

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2004)

tja, scheint nicht allzuviel zustand zu kommen am WE. Entweder sind se vereist oder im Krankenlager   

Na gut, dann sinds hoffentlich nächstes WE wieder mehr  

@rsk ... bei der nächsten Auflage der Ronneburgtour bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (5. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, scheint nicht allzuviel zustand zu kommen am WE. Entweder sind se vereist oder im Krankenlager
> 
> Na gut, dann sinds hoffentlich nächstes WE wieder mehr
> 
> @rsk ... bei der nächsten Auflage der Ronneburgtour bin ich dabei



Morgen wird´s bei mir auch nix. Schad, Ronneburg hätte mich auch interessiert.

Was am Sonntag passiert ist vom Wetter abhängig. Den Frost find ich so langsam zum :kotz: 

Fürn nächsten Sonntag würde ich da gern fahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1345
hat jemand Lust mitzukommen


----------



## Sakir (5. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wird´s bei mir auch nix. Schad, Ronneburg hätte mich auch interessiert.


ja, hätte mich auch interessiert, beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei ! ! !





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Was am Sonntag passiert ist vom Wetter abhängig. Den Frost find ich so langsam zum :kotz:


O.K. Sonntag habe ich auch Zeit, so ab 12 Uhr ! laut www.wetter.de soll am Sonntag bis 6C° werden ! auf was habt ihr denn Lust ? gemütlich oder Gelände ?
@Erdi01: intresse ??? Sonntag ???   


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Fürn nächsten Sonntag würde ich da gern fahren:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1345
> hat jemand Lust mitzukommen


Ja, so wie es imo aussieht, habe ich am 14.03 Zeit und man könnte nach Sulzbach fahren ! da fällt mir gerade etwas ein.....

 *Das wäre doch eine super Idee, lasst uns ALLE dort hinfahren ! ! !*  

Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (5. März 2004)

@sakir & lupo
Ja, halte Sulzbach auch für eine gute Idee, hoffe, dass ich auch mitkommen kann.

@tboy, google und alle andere Marathonfreunde
Habt Ihr gesehen, dass die Sulzbacher am 25.4.04 eine CC-Tour anbieten - 60km, 1300 Höhenmeter, aber nicht als Rennen, sondern zum Saisonauftakt als Tour für jedermann bei "normaler" Geschwindigkeit. Wäre das nicht was fürs Training? Infos: www.mtb-sulzbach.de 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ja, hätte mich auch interessiert, beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei ! ! !
> O.K. Sonntag habe ich auch Zeit, so ab 12 Uhr ! laut www.wetter.de soll am Sonntag bis 6C° werden ! auf was habt ihr denn Lust ? gemütlich oder Gelände ?
> @Erdi01: intresse ??? Sonntag ???
> 
> ...



... wegen Tour So. JA  , aber kann erst Sonntag Vormittag endgültig zu oder absagen, muß sehen was meine Gusche  macht! Wenn ich So. fahr, dann aber eher ... wie sagt Ihr immer ... Grundlage  

@Sulzbach ... könnte ich mich auch anfreunden


----------



## Sakir (6. März 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir & lupo
> Ja, halte Sulzbach auch für eine gute Idee, hoffe, dass ich auch mitkommen kann.


Ich habe mich eben eigetragen ))
Also, ich kann bei mir noch zusätzlich 2 Räder auf den Heckklappenträger meines Autos montieren. Wenn dann noch jemand mitfahren will und wir keinen Buss für alle haben 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wegen Tour So. JA  , aber kann erst Sonntag Vormittag endgültig zu oder absagen, muß sehen was meine Gusche  macht! Wenn ich So. fahr, dann aber eher ... wie sagt Ihr immer ... Grundlage


super....klar komm mit... wäre schön


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sulzbach ... könnte ich mich auch anfreunden


auf los ins LMB eintragen ))
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1345

Michael


----------



## RSK (6. März 2004)

Guten Morsche @all!!!

also auch aufgrund der bescheidenen Wetterlage werde ich die Tour Ronneburg verschieben   

Ich hoffe ihr seid bald alle wieder fit, gesund und vollständig anwesend    

Mal schauen wie es nächstes WE ausschaut, vielleicht können wir das dann nochmal auf den Plan rufen... bis dahin wünsche euch ein schönes und erholsames WE!!!  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## SteelManni (6. März 2004)

moin moin @ all,

wer hätte das gedacht, die weiße Pracht ist wieder zurückgekommen  

Nun ich werds aber doch mal probiern heut nachmittag, duchn Schnee
zu eiern, auch wenn "so viele" nicht mit fahrn.

Wir (3 Kahler) sind aber trotdem mal um 14.00 in Gr-krotzenburg.
Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch jemand  
Dann werden wir den Hahnenkam wohl weglassen, und Richtung Buchberg
rutschen.  

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (6. März 2004)

fährt heut jemadn in mainflingen mit?
muss die gabel endlich ausloten, sch***egal was fürn wetter is  

also wer kommt mit?


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. März 2004)

Hi @ll,

werde mich auch in GK ein finden.

Hugo, sorry bei Rene wird mir das zu Matschig

Sulzbach, hört sich auch gut an, wo bei ich da wahrscheinlich er zur CTF anreisen werde. Tboy das wäre glaube ich auch was für dich, Sarch wir da bestimmt auch mit bei sein!

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (6. März 2004)

als wenns nur n rene gäb....


----------



## Ippie (6. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

heute hat es das Wetter geschafft. Das ist der erste Samstag seit November, an dem ich nicht im freien fahre.   Selbst auf Asphalt ist es schlecht. Und da quäle ich mich weder in GK, noch bei Go crazy. 
Ich könnte  :kotz: . Wo ist der Frühling?       

Naja, muß ich halt auf der Rolle fahren! Mal schauen, ob ich es 3 Stunden aushalte. Wut habe ich ja genug  

Mit Sulzbach wird es bei mir nichts. Wir sind in Meiningen eingeladen. Wahrscheinlich lasse ich mich in der Nähe von Tann/Rhön aussetzen und fahre dann bis Meiningen mit dem Bike. Ist aber wieder Wetterabhängig!

Bis denne

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> heute hat es das Wetter geschafft. Das ist der erste Samstag seit November, an dem ich nicht im freien fahre.  Selbst auf Asphalt ist es schlecht. Und da quäle ich mich weder in GK, noch bei Go crazy.


Schade Volker,

du hast eine schöne Tour im Schnee verpasst. Es lag, bis auf den Strassen, über all super griffiger Schnee, war echt eine Wonne darauf seine Spuren ziehen zu können.
Aber Tröste dich, ausser SteelManni und mir war keiner unterwegs, ob wohl es so ge... war auf dem Schnee!

Wir sind vom Bahnhof richtung Birkenhainer und auf dieser bis zum Hof Trages von Dort aus richtung Buchberg. Da haben wir eine kleine Runde gedreht und dan den selben Weg zurück. War Toll. 1000send mal besser als auf der Rolle

CU on the trail


----------



## Hugo (6. März 2004)

soooo.....bin auch zurück, viele km warns nich, aber immerhin 1000hm und eine flugstunde  
war echt spassig heut, gab leider nur eine gruppe aber dadurch is das tempo gemässigt worden.

und das höhenprofil sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. März 2004)

Hugo,

hattet ihr am Hahnenkamm auch so super, tollen griffigen Schnee?

Fands heute echt klasse zum Fahren, oder?

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (6. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hugo,
> 
> hattet ihr am Hahnenkamm auch so super, tollen griffigen Schnee?
> 
> ...




der schnee war heut echt gut....morgen wird er leider schon nich mehr so doll sein wenn er erstma zu genüge platt gewalzt wurde

ma ne frage...hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit auto-versicherungen?`

weil hab ne schadensanzeige bekommen die ich schnellstmöglich ausfüllen soll nur dass ich keine ahnung hab worums geht....da steht kein datum dabei, kein ort keine uhrzeit und einfach ga nix.....(und ich hatte auch keinen unfall oder sonst. schaden) kann das sein dass die das proforma rausschicken für den fall dass ma was is, damits schneller geht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (6. März 2004)

Hi @all,

ja war echt geil heut auf dem Schnee, ging besser als ich gedacht hab.

haben heute tatsächlich noch einen Biker getroffen   

@barracuda, ohne Dich hätt ich mich bei Oberrodenbach wohl bitterbös verfranzt.  

Vielleicht gibts ja morgen beim Rollo hochzien nochmal ne
Überraschung, wenn der Regen heut Nacht in Schnee übergeht 

Was Sulzbach betrifft, so werd ich wohl auch am 25.04.04 mitfahrn.
@barracuda, vielleicht können wir uns ja kurzschließen  
Hab nur keinen Radträger.


----------



## Hugo (6. März 2004)

noch ne sache...ich werd am 18 wieder ne LD machen....sollte jemand interesse haben, könnt ich ihn evtl. mitnehmen

@tboy, hast du inzw. eine gemacht?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2004)

@sakir, Lupo ... wo wollt Ihr den lang, vielleicht kann man zustosne  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir, Lupo ... wo wollt Ihr den lang, vielleicht kann man zustosne
> 
> Erdi01



... hmmm seid sicher mittlerweile unterwegs, habe sakirs PN zu spät mitbekommen.   Muß ich zukünftig mal mehr drauf achten. Ich werde mich auch auf den Weg machen, so gegen 13 Uhr. Dtz-Seligenstadt-Dettingen und ein bisschen die Kahl aufwärts so lang ich Lust habe. Vielleicht fährt man sich übern Weg  oder einer mit, werd kurz vorm Start nochmal reinschauen ...

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (7. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne sache...ich werd am 18 wieder ne LD machen....sollte jemand interesse haben, könnt ich ihn evtl. mitnehmen
> 
> @tboy, hast du inzw. eine gemacht?



Vielleicht kannst du ja noch mal kurz erläutern, ob sowas für mich überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Einen Trainingsplan kann wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht einhalten, da ich in der Woche kaum mal Zeit dafür finde.


----------



## tboy0709 (7. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen. Wär gestern gerne mitgekommen hab mir schon gedacht das es sich gut fahren lässt auf dem frischen Schnee. Naja leider gings net. Und heut hab ich micht net genug motivieren können was zu machen nachdem ich gestern bis um 2 weg war   

@ Hugo nein hab noch keine machen lassen, aber am 18ten das is ja Donnerstag da kann ich auf keinen fall. Wo fährst Du da nochmal hin?
Haste zufällig von dem ne INet Adresse?

Ich frag mich eh warum Du schon wieder eine machen lässt. Aber das mußt Du ja wissen


----------



## spitfire75 (7. März 2004)

hi!! auch wenn es bisher mit einer gemeinsamen tour nicht geklappt hat, möchte ich euch mitteilen, dass kawamoster nun spitfire75 heisst...

hab mich damals in der anmeldung verschrieben und es zu spät gemerkt. das hat mich doch etwas gestört...
auf kawamonster hab ich zur zeit auch nicht mehr die richtige lust..

da ich mich für alte warbirds interessiere, fiel mir spitfire ein..

so, genug erklärt, ich hoffe, ihr könnt es akzeptieren und redet auch weiterhin mit mir  

werde zusehen, dass ich meine verletzungen auskuriere und demnächst mal bei euch dabei bin...

wann ist eigentlich der nächste stammtisch? hoffe, ich hab da zeit


----------



## Hugo (7. März 2004)

ich meinte den 19....am 18 scdhreb ich ne klausur...da kann ich auch net....st. wendel
ma guggen wenn ich an dem tag nich arbeiten muss dann werd dort auch noch ne runde fahrn(gibt geile strecken dort!) ansosnten wieder danach zurück....

werd um 11UHr dort sein, also entspr. früh losfahrn

i-netadresse wär fitnesstreff.de aber da erfährst du net viel....wenn du interesse hättest könnte man aber auch samstags runter fahrn...liesse sich auch machen

yakko

ich weiss nich obs sich für dich lohnt....du erhälst eben einblick in deine mom. leistungsfähigkeit und kannst dann entsprechend danach dein training orientiern


----------



## tboy0709 (7. März 2004)

Yeah      1000ter Beitrag     

Ne das schaff ich einfach net wenn dann eh nur Samstags bei so nem weiteren Weg. Aber macht ja nichts. Hab auch schon anderweitig Angefragt.

@ Kawamoster/Spitfire75 Also hör mal ich mein das jetzt nicht böse aber meinste nicht das alles was Du so schreibst die ganzen Vorhaben mit 24 Std Rennen und so bischen weit hergeholt sind bist jetzt schon Mitglied im IBV Dimb Racing Team. Und bei uns hier kommst Du imer nur mit Deiner Verletzung.
Wie stellst Du Dir das denn vor.

Meinst Du die Leistung kommt von selbst für die ganzen Maras bei denen Du schon gemeldet bist? Ich mein das jetzt nicht beleidigend aber ich finde Du traumtänzelst ein wenig. Überall les ich nur von Deiner überschwenglichen Begeisterung aber fahren hab ich Dich bisjetzt nicht ein einziges mal gesehen.
Ist Dir überhaupt klar wieviel Grundlage Du für ein 24 Std Race brauchst.  

P.S. Lesen wann der nächste Stammtisch ist kannste paar Seiten weiter vorne


----------



## Hugo (7. März 2004)

YYYYEEEESSSSSS

hab vorhin noch dran gedacht und habs tatsächlihc geschaft.....  

@tboy

was macshtn samstags sonst?
angenommen wir fahrn samstags morgens runter...machen so gegen 11-12 die LD, dann könnt man danach mit den jungs(da sin hammer leute dabei....tom haacke(gugg ma in die meldeliste der mtb-bundesliga) und so leut...dann wär man so gegen 5 mit der tour fertig und wär um 8 wieder daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (7. März 2004)

Ahoi


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... hmmm seid sicher mittlerweile unterwegs, habe sakirs PN zu spät mitbekommen......


@Erdi01 : Sorry, ich bin erst um 11 Uhr aufgestanden und irgendwie habe ich es als nicht realisiert, das ich doch 40min Weg zum Lupo habe ! Als ich dann endlich wach war und mal die Uhr genau lass, habe ich kapiert, das bis zum Treffpunkt 12Uhr nur noch 30min sind ))
Wie war denn deine Tour ???

@Lupo, Miss Marpel : tausend dank wiedermal für die TOLLE Führung.... die Strecke war diesmal genau nach meinem Geschmack, satte 96 km bei 4:37 Std. )) sowas sollte man wöchentlich machen, auch das Eis war o.k. *schleck* ! ! ! Ich habe vorhin noch mein Bike von der Fanko-Packung beseitigt, es hat mir so leid getan....   
wie gesagt Lupo, ich werde morgen dann eine neue Kette holen. Einbauen werde ich sie wohl alleine müssen (werde mir wohl einen Nieter kaufen), da ich die Tochter um 15 Uhr zur Nachhilfe und um 16:30 wieder abholen muss, das schaffe ich dann nicht. Ist aber nicht tragisch, da ich ehhh irgendwann mal sowas brauche !

@Alle : habt ihr schon den Eintrag im LMB von mir geshen... für den dienstag !!!
wer noch Lust hat.... EINTRAGEN..... am Montag Spätabend kommt Frank wieder heim und dann werden wir wohl Dienstag Mittag entscheiden, wo wir fahren (Wetter, Lust, etc.)

@Alle  : wegen einer neuen Kette, soll ich da etwas bestimmtes kaufen ? 9-fach ist klar, aber sonst muss ich da auf nix achten ?

so das wars erstmal ))
Michael


----------



## spitfire75 (7. März 2004)

@tboy: ich glaube nicht, dass du beurteilen kannst, ob meine motivation übertrieben ist und was meine verletzung angeht. du kannst dir vielleicht vorstellen, dass ich mit der verletzung auch nicht gerechnet hab, als ich die saison geplant hab..

shit happens...

falls du mich für einen schwätzer hälst, kann ich es nicht ändern...


----------



## Hugo (7. März 2004)

@spitfire

wie viel km machste denn pro monat wenn du fit bist? dann kann man die sache vielleicht klären ohne zu streiten


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> @Erdi01 : Sorry, ich bin erst um 11 Uhr aufgestanden und irgendwie habe ich es als nicht realisiert, das ich doch 40min Weg zum Lupo habe ! Als ich dann endlich wach war und mal die Uhr genau lass, habe ich kapiert, das bis zum Treffpunkt 12Uhr nur noch 30min sind ))
> Wie war denn deine Tour ???
> ...



... ach ich bin nach Seligenstadt, Dettingen, andere Mainseite bis GK und wieder zurück. Habe doch klatt den Abzweig der Kahl verpaßt, is mir auch noch nicht passiert. War irgendwie in Gedanken  Bei mir waren es nur 66 Km. Dafür tut mir jetzt die Fresse weh (ex Weisheitszahn).   96 km bei nem 21-22 Schnitt is schon ne Hausnummer. Wo seid Ihr da alles lang?

Mit Dienstag wird bei mir nichts. Hoffe sehen uns WE  

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (8. März 2004)

Gudde,

erstmal wünsche ich allen ein schönes Wochenende gehabt zu haben. Wie ich Euren Äusserungen entnehmen konnte, lag hier mindestens genauso viel Schnee wie im guten alten Westerwald. Einige haben sich ja dann offensichtlich mit grossem Spassfaktor als Skihaserln auf zwei Rädern betätigt. Aufgrund meiner Erkältung habe ich am Wochenende eine ausgedehnte Wanderung/Spaziergang auf den verschneiten Höhen des WW unternommen. Auch sehr schön, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Tipps kriegt Ihr dann von mir  ;-)).

Als Aufsetzender des Threads fühle ich mich ja ein wenig der Moderation verpflichtet, insbesondere wenn erste Misstöne anklingen. Möchte ich dann gleich mal unterbinden.

@Tboy, Spitfire und natürlich auch @all: Klärt etwaige Probleme/Kritik, die Ihr mit/an anderen Teilnehmer des Threads habt, bitte auf bilateraler Ebene und tragt das bitte nicht im Forum aus. Sowas wird nämlich schnell zu einem Selbstläufer. Ich möchte nämlich auch weiterhin, dass wir weiterhin als für alle, die gerne MTB fahren (egal welcher Leistungsklasse), offener Thread gelten/sind.

@Spitfire: ...nichtsdestotrotz hat Tboy durchaus recht, wenn er sagt, dass man für die Wettkämpfe vorbereitet sein sollte, auch wenn man nur durchkommen will. Nicht dass Du Dir zuviel vornimmst und am Ende der Saison total enttäuscht das Bike für alle Ewigkeit in die Ecke stellst, weil es nicht so gelaufen ist wie Du Dir das vorgestellt hast. Das wäre überaus Schade. Tboy ist da sicherlich einer der Erfahrensten in diesem Thread, was Wettkämpfe betrifft. Er weiss also, wovon er spricht.
*Komm einfach am 18.03. beim Stammtisch (siehe LMB-Eintrag) vorbei, da kannst Du Dir für Deine Vorbereitung noch ein paar Tipps holen. * 
Einige aus dem Thread wollen nämlich an Maras teilnehmen. Freu mich, Dich dort begrüssen zu dürfen, dann siehts Du auch, dass wir nicht beissen ;-)). Weiterhin wünsche ich Dir auch noch eine gute Genesung Deiner Verletzung, auf das Du bald wieder trainieren kannst.  

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch ein frohes Schaffen
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (8. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@Lupo, [email protected] Bei Euch ging es ja gestern richtig zur Sache. War gestern eigentlich auch mein Ziel. So um die 4 Std. fahren.
Aber ich habe gestern nach 2,5 Std meine Tour abgebrochen. Es war teilweise schöner, glatter Schneematsch  . Ich bin zwar hauptsächlich auf Asphalt gefahren, aber auf dem Hahnenkamm/Hufeisen/Feldwegen war es sehr glatt. Auf einigen Feldwegen haben mir die Hufabdrücke der Pferde sogar zu schaffen gemacht. Ich hätte wohl doch am Samstag fahren sollen.

@[email protected] am Dienstag wird es bei mir nichts. Meine bessere Hälte hat einen Termin. Ich werde auf der Rolle fahren. 

Bis denne

Volker


----------



## Sakir (8. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ach ich bin nach Seligenstadt, Dettingen, andere Mainseite bis GK und wieder zurück. Habe doch klatt den Abzweig der Kahl verpaßt, is mir auch noch nicht passiert. War irgendwie in Gedanken


das ist mir auch schon 2 mal passiert, da war ichs o in Gedanken, das ich total dran vorbei bin ))



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 96 km bei nem 21-22 Schnitt is schon ne Hausnummer. Wo seid Ihr da alles lang?


wir sind am Main bis Schwanheim, dann die Nidda entlang bis Bad Vilbel, dann irgendwie eine "hohe strasse" entlang (das weiss Lupo genauer) )) rausgekommen sind wir Dörnigheim und dann wieder nach Offenbach und ich halt zurück nach Hanau ! ! ! der schnitt ist o.k. es wäre noch mehr drinne gewesen, sollte aber eine lockere Tour werden ! solch eine Strecke werden ich/wir sicherlich noch öfters machen....ich kann dir mal eine Karte schicken !

bis denne, ich muss erstmal Kette kaufen gehen *bg*

Michael


----------



## Sakir (8. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Alle  : wegen einer neuen Kette, soll ich da etwas bestimmtes kaufen ? 9-fach ist klar, aber sonst muss ich da auf nix achten ?


Habe mir eine Shimano HG73 geholt... hoffe die ist o.k. 

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (8. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hät da auch mal nä Fragee!  

mein 44er und 32er Kettenblatt ist fertig, kann ich auf eine 
Race-Face Kurbel 4-Arm 104/64mm auch Shimano XT-Blätter schrauben?

oder sollte ich bei Race Face bleiben?  

Dazu wollte ich eine neue Kette HG 93 (9fach)montieren, 
das Ritzelpaket, sieht im Vergleich zu den Kettenblättern noch gut aus.

Oder sollte ich doch alles auf einmal tauschen?

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal nen Tipp geben! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (8. März 2004)

@SteelManni

Shimano Kettenblätter passen auf RF würde ich jetzt einfach mal sagen, ohne es genau zu wissen.
9fach Kette brauchst du nur bei 9fach Schaltung! 
Auch wenn das Ritzelpaket noch gut aussieht, ist es wahrscheinlich im Eimer. Aber wenn die Kette springt, kannst du es auch später immer noch austauschen, wenn du online bestellst mach es lieber gleich komplett, sparst du ein mal Porto.  

Oder was meint Ihr Jungs??? 

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (8. März 2004)

wegen der kettenblätter....da musste eben ma den lochkreis messen, und danach bei www.paul-lange.de guggen obs sowas von shimano gibt....würde aber uahc behaupten dass es passt

wenn du bereit wärst mehr zu investiern würd ich dir titanblätter ans herz legen....halten einfach ewig


----------



## Erdi01 (8. März 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein 44er und 32er Kettenblatt ist fertig, kann ich auf eine
> Race-Face Kurbel 4-Arm 104/64mm auch Shimano XT-Blätter schrauben?
> ...



... denke auch das funzt. Glaube so ne Kombi sogar selber auf meiner RF gehabt zu haben   Kann nicht mehr nachschauen, da ich die Turbine nich mehr auch mein Jekyll gebracht habe und sie deshalb vertickt habe.  

@sakir ... danke für die Karte. Konnte mir auf Grund Deiner Angaben den Tourverlauf schon vorstellen. Können mal von Bad Vilbel bis Illbenstadt und zurück sind auch circa soviel KM jedenfalls ab Dtz. Vielleicht Sonntag als Kontrast zu den Höhenmeter in Sulzbach am Samstag? Und vielleicht begletet uns noch jemand aus Dtz, OF, HU oder Sonstwo ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (8. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht Sonntag als Kontrast zu den Höhenmeter in Sulzbach am Samstag? Und vielleicht begletet uns noch jemand aus Dtz, OF, HU oder Sonstwo ...
> 
> Erdi01



d.h. dass du Sonntag Zeit hast? Prima, weil Sulzbach ist Sonntags  
Also gleich im LMB eintragen!


----------



## yakko (8. März 2004)

Nachdem ich die letzte Woche (inkl. WE) nicht auf das Bike kam und auch dieses Wochenende nicht da bin, wollte ich evtl. am Donnerstag eine kleine Runde drehen, dachte da an Lupos Runde von Fechenheim aus. Hat noch jemand Lust (Lupo und Miss Marple vielleicht) oder gibt es schon Alternativen?
Zeitmäßig würde bei mir allerfrühestens 17 Uhr gehen, lieber aber später.

yakko


----------



## Lupo (9. März 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich die letzte Woche (inkl. WE) nicht auf das Bike kam und auch dieses Wochenende nicht da bin, wollte ich evtl. am Donnerstag eine kleine Runde drehen, dachte da an Lupos Runde von Fechenheim aus. Hat noch jemand Lust (Lupo und Miss Marple vielleicht) oder gibt es schon Alternativen?
> Zeitmäßig würde bei mir allerfrühestens 17 Uhr gehen, lieber aber später.
> 
> yakko



Da mach ich mit  
Donnerstag solls ja mal trocken bleiben (jedenfalls von oben  )
Also sagt mal wann und wo, bis später,

 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. März 2004)

Guten Tag allerseits  

wollte mich mal aus dem verlängerten Skiwochenende zurück melden...Allerdings nicht aus St. Anton sondern  aus Ischgl. St Anton war völlig ausgebucht. Glücklicherweise haben wir in Galtür noch was bekommen, daß wenige KM von Ischgl entfernt liegt.

Hinsichtlich Halligalli, Apres-Ski hab ich ja schon viel erlebt aber Ischgl übertraf wirklich alles. Jetzt hab ich auch erst ne junge hübsche Kollegin von mir verstanden, die zu mir wortwörtlich  " Du Sau " gesagt hat als ich Ihr erzählte, daß ich nach Ischgl fahr  ....Die fährt da übrigens öfters hin. Was die da wohl macht ??  Na ja, ich werd Ihr wohl sagen müssen, daß sie recht hat  Natürlich bin ich meinem Trainingszielen treu geblieben, an Alkohol nur drei Radler (standesgemäß für ein Biker) getrunken weils zumindest in der Apres-Skihütte nur Alk gab. Wir sind uns einig, daß wir da nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahren. 

Hier im Thread ist es ja auch nicht ruhig geblieben....   

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour !!  

@ Sakir @ Allerdings muß ich die heutige Tour absagen, weil ich meine Erkältung immer noch nicht los bin. Ischgl war da nicht grade förderlich......Ich versuch das mal die Woche über endlich mal weg zu bekommen, daß ich zum WE wieder startbereit bin und dann hoffentlich mit Vollgas mein Training bis Frammersbach absolvieren kann. Gewichtsmäßig gehts jedenfalls weiter nach unten. Noch 1,2 Kg bis zu meinen Kampfgewicht von 80 KG, das ich zuletzt in circa 1992 hatte....

Zum Stammtisch nächste Woche sinds bislang 8 Leute laut LMB-Eintrag. Wird wohl wieder ne ne große Runde   

Google


----------



## Sakir (9. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Allerdings muß ich die heutige Tour absagen, weil ich meine Erkältung immer noch nicht los bin.



Ahoi,

ist doch Null Problemo, die Gesundheit geht vor, ich (wir) haben es heute ganz langsam angehen lassen und eine kleine Runde gedreht, Spinloop ist noch mitgehfahren, war genau das richtige für meinen Muskelkater von dem gestrigen joggen !

am Donnerstag werde ich wohl leider *snief* keine Zeit haben....
aber dann am Wochende ))    

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (9. März 2004)

@ Spitfire Ich halte Dich nicht für eine Schwätzerin, ich stelle auch überhaupt nicht Deine Motivation in frage. Aber ich nehme mir einfach mal heraus Deine Leistung zu beurteilen, wozu ich sehr wohl in der lage bin anhand Deiner Auskünfte von Dir über Deine Konditionelle Verfassung.

Maixle hat schon recht wenn er schreibt das auch nur zum durchkommen bei nem Mara/Rennveranstaltung eine ganz ordentliche Kondition erforderlich ist und gerade bei nem 24 std Rennen mit nem 4er Team. Und schlieslich hast Du Dir einige Maras/24std Rennen vorgenommen wie ich gelesen habe. 

Deine Begeisterung in allen Ehren, auch will ich Dir hier nichts vermiesen, aber Du solltest das ganze ein wenig nüchterner sehen nicht daß das Passiert wasmaixle schreibt das Du nach der Sesion völlig entmutigt bist. Dann kann es zwei wege geben der eine Du stellst das Rad in die ecke der andere Du trainiert so viel das Dein Körper völlig überanstrengt ist und sich Deine Leistung noch mehr verschlechtert. Ich selbst hatte schon beides vor mir.
Und glaub mir ich habe fast Fünf Jahre lang aktive MTB Rennen gefahren und weiß von was ich spreche.

Ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen oder beleidigen. Ich lese nur immer was Du dieses Jahr alles vor hast. Und das nach Jahrelanger Sportabstinens wie Du selbst geschrieben hast. Und sicher bist Du dieses Jahr auch noch nicht viel gefahren aufgrund Deiner Verletzung.
Du bist auch noch nicht bei uns mal dabei gewesen um mal Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Wie gesagt wir beisen alle nicht und bei uns sind alle Leistungsklassen vertreten und es lässt sich gut in der Gruppe fahren und Erfahrungen austauschen oder Tipps holen. Neben mir sind auch einige andere dabei die schon über Jahre fahren und dementsprechende Erfahrung haben.
Also komm doch einfach mal mit es brauch sich niemand zu schämen bei uns   

@ SteelManni entscheident ist nur der Lochkreis bei den Kettenblättern Kompakt oder Standart. Was Du dann nimmst ist völlig egal. Empfehlen kann man aber sicherlich Shimano auch gut sind FSA sind ähnlich wie RaceFace.
Les grad Deine Maßangaben und glaube das ist Standart Lochkreis 
Von TitanBlättern würd ich Dir wiederum abraten, halten meiner erfahrung nach nicht wirklich viel Länger sind aber entprechend teurer. Aber leichter   
Naja der Leichtbaufaktor kommt wohl doch eher bei dem Ritzelpaket zu tragen


----------



## spitfire75 (9. März 2004)

hi!!
ich will mich auch mit niemandem streiten...
@tboy: sicher hst du grosse erfahrung, und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es einfach wird, aber ich habe und hatte vor mich richtig ins training zu stürzen...
wie gesagt, leider kann man verletzungen nicht planen und wenn ich pech habe, dann brauch ich dieses jahr gar nicht mehr aufs rad steigen..
sind alles ungeahnte nachwirkungen von meinem sturz letztes jahr..

ich starte übrigens in keinem 4er team, sondern jeweils in nem 8er, wo auch leute sind, die so auf meinem momentanen trainingsstand sind..

ich hoffe nicht, dass ich so demotiviert sein werde, dass ich mein bike nicht mehr anschaue, aber ich kenn mich, ich habe mir ein ziel setzen müssen, wofür sich das ganze training lohnt, und da haben sich die rennen doch angeboten...

ich habe schon ein schlechtes gewissen, weil ich schon so oft bei euch mitwollte und es nie geklappt hat...
vielleicht könnt ihr verstehen, dass ich nach dem sturz und den momentanen erfahrungen nicht mehr auf schnee fahren will...
naja, und nu hab ich halt nen lahmen flügel und mach mir auch schon so meine gedanken, ob das noch alles so klappt, wie geplant...

ich hoffe halt, dass mein arm bald wieder ok ist und ich bald richtig loslegen kann mit biken, auch bei euch  

@ tboy: ich habe vielleicht etwas heftig reagiert, aber dass liegt daran, dass ich ziemlich gefrustet bin, wegen der sache und mir schon klar ist, dass es für mich verdammt schwer werden wird... du hast da halt genau den wunden punkt getroffen...

hoffe, ihr versteht mich jetzt etwas besser...


----------



## tboy0709 (9. März 2004)

Oh dann hatte ich das mit dem 4er Team falsch in Erinnerung hab mich wohl verlesen.  

Was hast Du denn überhaupt genau an Deinem Arm vieleicht könntest Du z. B. joggen gehen das kann man auch machen bei schlechterem Wetter und dunkelheit ohne groß Ausrüstung zu kaufen. Zudem muß man beim joggen weniger Zeit investieren um nutzen daraus zu ziehen. 
Ich geh z.B. im Moment sehr viel joggen so 1-2 Std pro Einheiten ist einfach besser solang das Wetter noch ******* ist und es noch nicht so lang hell ist.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. März 2004)

Hab mich ja heute schon den ganzen Tag gewundert - nach Googles Posting vom Vormittag war nix mehr los... Aber dann: War wohl 'ne Art schöpferische Pause...

@Spitfire75 - Viel  Glück und Erfolg beim Trainieren! Vielleicht schaffst Du's ja auch Mal zum Stammtisch, da kann man doch viel besser über Trainigspläne/-probleme etc. diskutieren.

@all
Habe eben noch Mal bei Sulzbach (Sonntag) reingeschaut - ich habe fest vor, dort zu fahren (wenn ich bis dahin den Schnupfen aus der Nase vertrieben habe   ) und wenn es klappt, werde ich zusammen mit meiner Frau fahren - vorausgesetzt, wir finden einen Babysitter für unseren Kleinen. Wer will denn sonst noch? Bislang hab' ich nur hier im Forum Absichtserklärungen gelesen, aber eingetragen hat sich noch keiner... (ich auch nicht )

@Google
Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche evtl. mit 'ner Barbarossatour aus? Lust? Zeit? Deine Skitour scheint ja eher einzig, nicht artig gewesen zu sein 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hugo (9. März 2004)

servus @ all

hab n neuen neuling gefunden...kommt aus michelbach und hat mich über icq kontaktiert..den thread kennt er scho bissi aber hat noch nix geschreiben oder ähnl...zu googles freude fährt er auch ab und zu ne mainrunde....also google. lass dein ganzen charme spielen udn zieh in ans land  

@tboy

geb mir demnächst ma die adresse von dem institut in BH, und hast du schon n termin? weil wenn ja lass mich danach ma wissen wies war

ansonstne gibts ni viel neues, nur dass ichheut n schnäppchen gemacht hab....mag ja sein dass die italiener feine formel1 autos baun udn leichte parts machen können, aber irgendwie sinse zu blöd die richtigen aufkleber drauf zu packen(schon das zweite ma bei zwei teilen von der gleichen marke  )
hab heut ne postUL(119) in der verpackung der post(89) und entsprechend zum gleichen preis bekommen.....30 sparn tun wir doch alle gern, oder?  

gibt leider auch was nich so schönes....hab mit heut bei nem abgang in nähe des hahnenkamms die gorehose, die rotwild hose darunter und das bindegewebe überm hüftknochen aufgeschlitzt....und gemerkt hab ichs erst als ich mich entkleiden wollte zum duschen...hat irgendwie so geklebt  

naja, hab mihc erstma verarzten lassen und bis auf die defekte hose bin ich drüber weg  

@spitfire

was hasten nächste zeit trainingstechnisch vor?
kenn dein status mom. nich, was fürn backround hast du und hast du ne LD machen lassen, oder hastes vor?


----------



## SteelManni (9. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 @ tboy, nun ich werd mir wohl Shimano XT-Blätter draufmachen, und gleich wie Barracuda mir geraten hat kmpl. mit neuer Kette und Ritzelpaket.  

Ich glaube auch, das die teueren Titan-Blätter nicht wesentlich länger 
halten als die eloxierten Aluteile.

Was die Gewichtsfreaks angeht, so seh ich das bei mir nicht so eng,  

Bei etwa 16kg weniger "Kampfgewicht" als google, kommts auf ein 
paar Gramm mehr oder weniger am Bike bei mir nicht an! 
(nix für Ungut google)  

Wenns am Sa. nicht gerade Katzen und Hunde regnet werd ich wohl
wieder in GK beim Bike-Activ-Treff dabei sein! 

Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen von Euch.  

PS. hab mich auch mal für den Stammtisch eingetragen


----------



## spitfire75 (9. März 2004)

ok, ich seh schon, ich bin ein problemfall... 
mit meinem arm, dass war eine ulnafraktur, also, die elle war halt durch, so in der mitte. hatte dann fast ein jahr ne platte und 6 schrauben im arm..
wie sich jetzt gezeigt hat, hab ich mir damals aber auch den diskus und die kapsel vom handgelenk kaputt gehaun...frag mich, warum das damals nicht festgestellt wurde, dachte immer, die schmerzen würden irgendwie mit dem metall zusammen hängen...

naja, also wurde letzte woche dienstag eine arthroskopie gemacht, bei der dann auch noch festgestellt wurde, dass ich mir auch noch den knorpel an einem handwurzelknochen kaputt gehaun hab, was auch noch für probleme sorgt.. wie das weitergeht, erfahr ich morgen, hab den doc nämlich letzte woche nicht mehr zu gesicht bekommen...

aber wenigstens mach ich keine halben sachen, spricht doch für mich, oder?  

joggen ist durch meine kniegeschichte nicht so gut ( der grund für die 3jährige bikepause), aber ich will nordic-walking machen, so bald mein arm es zu lässt. hab ausserdem einen hund, der ja auch mal rausmuss, da lässt sich das verbinden  

ansonsten will ich erst mal grundlagen aufbauen und dann langsam steigern.
bin ja ab übernächster woche wieder im klinikpraktikum und somit wieder hier.
wenn ich darf, werde ich da wieder angreifen, muss aber auch für meine prüfung lernen, die am 6. mai ist... oh graus...

danach hab ich mindestens einen monat zeit, bis ich das praktische jahr anfange, kann mich also voll aufs biken konzentrieren...
ich denke, dass ist doch eine gute voraussetzung, oder?

eine ld hab ich nicht gemacht, werde ich vermutlich auch nicht machen, mangels geld. ich werde versuchen mich an den trainingsplan aus der mountainbike zu halten...der soll ja ghanz gut sein...

aber das kommt alles drauf an, was ich morgen höre...wie gesagt, wenn ich pech hab, is die saison für mich gelaufen...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. dass du Sonntag Zeit hast? Prima, weil Sulzbach ist Sonntags
> Also gleich im LMB eintragen!



... Ohhh ... da hab ich wohl was verwechselt   Na gut, da gehen mir natürlich die Agumente aus und muß wohl mit nach Sulzbach  

@Dtz, OF, HU ... dann kann man halt Samstag noch ein paar Kilometer machen, oder?

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (9. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich mit
> Donnerstag solls ja mal trocken bleiben (jedenfalls von oben  )
> Also sagt mal wann und wo, bis später,
> 
> Wolfgang



Dann sage ich mal 17:30 bei Bier-Hannes (oder so, jedenfalls wieder der Parkplatz in Fechenheim).
Hatte morgen ja schon Bedenken, dass es ins Wasser fällt, nachdem ich die Lampe bei voller Geschwindigkeit auf den Boden fallen lassen habe. Aber nach dreimaligen Auseinanderbauen und mehrmaligen guten Zureden leuchtet sie wieder.


----------



## Google (10. März 2004)

Da schaut man mal ein paar Stunden nicht rein und kommt mit dem Lesen/Antworten/Senf dazu geben kaum noch nach....Seufz...  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> .....Spinloop ist noch mitgehfahren, war genau das richtige für meinen Muskelkater von dem gestrigen joggen !......


Muß ich Spinloop kennen ?? Wo kommt er denn her ? Neben den aktiven Threadteilnehmern gibts wohl noch die unbekannte Größe der Phantome, die irgendwann aus der Versenkung erscheinen und dabei sein wollen. Hab nix dagegen.....


			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Google
> Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche evtl. mit 'ner Barbarossatour aus? Lust? Zeit? Deine Skitour scheint ja eher einzig, nicht artig gewesen zu sein


@ [email protected] Hast ganz recht !! Ich sollte mal wieder unsere traditionsreiche Barbarossatour, auch liebevoll B-Tour genannt, anbieten   In kürze werde ich mal den Dienstag oder Mittwoch ins LMB stellen und nochmals informieren.....

Zur Skitour Ischgl: Auch wenn ich unartig hätte sein können war ich es nicht. Ein bißchen (heftiges   ) flörten fürs Selbstbewußtwein mußte aber schon sein. Mehr iss nich !! Hab schließlich schon seit 18 Jahren eine Frau fürs Leben gefunden   Hab einen kleinen Jungen.....eine tolle Familie, die ich nicht mehr missen will !! So soll das auch bleiben.  


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> servus @ all
> 
> hab n neuen neuling gefunden...kommt aus michelbach und hat mich über icq kontaktiert..den thread kennt er scho bissi aber hat noch nix geschreiben oder ähnl...zu googles freude fährt er auch ab und zu ne mainrunde....also google. lass dein ganzen charme spielen udn zieh in ans land :


Siehe oben ....Charme hab ich eigentlich nur für Frauen übrig. Hey Neuling !!??   Wenn Du mal richtig fahrn willst, wenn Du während der Fahrt mit Deiner Zunge Furchen in den Acker ziehn willst einfach bei mir melden.....  

War das gut so ??    Spass beiseite. Vielleicht kommt er einfach mal zu unserem Stammtisch zum Tourenplanen......


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Gewichtsfreaks angeht, so seh ich das bei mir nicht so eng,
> 
> Bei etwa 16kg weniger "Kampfgewicht" als google, kommts auf ein
> paar Gramm mehr oder weniger am Bike bei mir nicht an!
> (nix für Ungut google)


Wir sehen uns beim Downhill.....Oder auch nicht mehr  
64 KG hatt ich mal während meiner Pubertät...Von der Kostitution sind wir wohl grundlegend verschiedene Typen. Bei meiner Größe von 181,5 ( auf den halben cm leg ich großen Wert !!) sind die 80 KG für mich völlig in Ordnung..zumal ich mal 100 hatte.....

@ Ippie @ Was macht übrigens Dein Gewicht momentan ??


			
				spitfire75 schrieb:
			
		

> danach hab ich mindestens einen monat zeit, bis ich das praktische jahr anfange, kann mich also voll aufs biken konzentrieren...
> ich denke, dass ist doch eine gute voraussetzung, oder?


@ Spitfire @ Ich sehe Du besitzt Galgenhumor.......  Ich würd mich freuen wenn Du zum Stammtisch zu uns kämst. Vielleicht können wir mal gemeinsam abstecken was Du evtl. trotz Verletzung tun kannst....

Google


----------



## Lupo (10. März 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Habe eben noch Mal bei Sulzbach (Sonntag) reingeschaut - ich habe fest vor, dort zu fahren (wenn ich bis dahin den Schnupfen aus der Nase vertrieben habe   ) und wenn es klappt, werde ich zusammen mit meiner Frau fahren - vorausgesetzt, wir finden einen Babysitter für unseren Kleinen. Wer will denn sonst noch? Bislang hab' ich nur hier im Forum Absichtserklärungen gelesen, aber eingetragen hat sich noch keiner... (ich auch nicht )



*Doch!* und zwar Sakir und ich letzte Woche. Guckst du hier:LMB 

@Yakko: Donnerstag geht klar  das Wetter sorgt ja auch für nen schönen sähmigen Untergrund, dass man nicht so hart fällt und ich hab da zwischenzeitlich auch noch was Neues entdeckt    

@ all: fährt noch jemand mit??


----------



## Kwi-Schan (10. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected] Hast ganz recht !! Ich sollte mal wieder unsere traditionsreiche Barbarossatour, auch liebevoll B-Tour genannt, anbieten   In kürze werde ich mal den Dienstag oder Mittwoch ins LMB stellen und nochmals informieren.....
> 
> Zur Skitour Ischgl: Auch wenn ich unartig hätte sein können war ich es nicht. Ein bißchen (heftiges   ) flörten fürs Selbstbewußtwein mußte aber schon sein. Mehr iss nich !! Hab schließlich schon seit 18 Jahren eine Frau fürs Leben gefunden   Hab einen kleinen Jungen.....eine tolle Familie, die ich nicht mehr missen will !! So soll das auch bleiben.



@Google
Zur B-Tour - Wenn's geht wäre mir der Dienstag lieber... Danke! Und was Ischgl angeht - ich wollte Dir nichts unterstellen  und hätte es wahrscheinlich auch so gemacht wie Du - schließlich ist die Ehe ein Sakrament und eine heilige Institution - und wenn man so etwas hat, sollte man alles dran setzen, das zu erhalten und zu bewahren 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Google (10. März 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Google
> Zur B-Tour - Wenn's geht wäre mir der Dienstag lieber... Danke! Und was Ischgl angeht - ich wollte Dir nichts unterstellen  und hätte es wahrscheinlich auch so gemacht wie Du - schließlich ist die Ehe ein Sakrament und eine heilige Institution - und wenn man so etwas hat, sollte man alles dran setzen, das zu erhalten und zu bewahren
> Gruß
> Christian



Weiß ich doch das Du mir nichts unterstellen wolltest. No Problem. Ich wollte die Gelegheit einfach mal nutzen öffentlich kund zu tun wie sehr ich meine Familie liebe  

@ Barbarossatour @  Leider gehts bei mir mit der Barbarossatour nur am Mittwoch nächste Woche   Ich hoffe Du kannst Dich trotzdem irgendwie frei [email protected] Alle @ Ich hab die B-Tour bereits ins LMB gestellt. Wie gesagt, Mittwoch nächste Woche, diesmal 18:30 Uhr. Wems zu früh ist melden !!!

Google


----------



## Ippie (10. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] also ich kann die nächsten Wochen immer nur dienstags. Mittwoch ist von meiner Frau belegt.  

@[email protected] Leider kann ich nicht dabei sein.    

@Bier [email protected] Ich möchte morgen gerne mitfahren. Wie sieht es mit 17:45 Uhr aus?  Wenn nicht, muß ich auf der Rolle oder alleine fahren.  

Scheint für mich zur Zeit terminlich schlecht zu laufen.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## maixle (10. März 2004)

Gudde,

am Sonntag werde ich leider nicht mitfahren können, da ich mal wieder bei meinen Schwiegereltern vorstellig werden muss (war nämlich schon länger nicht mehr da).

Daher habe ich bereits mit RSK telefoniert wegen Samstag. Wir wollen am Samstag die Tour zur Ronneburg gerne nachholen. Daher unser Vorschlag wie folgt:

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Birkensee (nähe IKEA Hanau)
Abfahrt: ca. 12.30-13.00 Uhr

Äußert Euch einfach mal dazu, insbesondere was die Uhrzeit betrifft. Wenn wir uns auf eine Uhrzeit geeinigt haben, werde ich die Tour ins LMB stellen. RSK und ich werden definitiv fahren.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## yakko (10. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @Bier [email protected] Ich möchte morgen gerne mitfahren. Wie sieht es mit 17:45 Uhr aus?  Wenn nicht, muß ich auf der Rolle oder alleine fahren.
> 
> Scheint für mich zur Zeit terminlich schlecht zu laufen.
> 
> ...



Von mir aus auch 17:45. Lupo hat sicherlich auch nichts dagegen, nicht wahr??   

yakko


----------



## Lupo (10. März 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus auch 17:45. Lupo hat sicherlich auch nichts dagegen, nicht wahr??
> 
> yakko


Von mir aus auch! Wird bestimmt lustiger als auf der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (10. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Muß ich Spinloop kennen ?? Wo kommt er denn her ?


kannst du nicht kennen und es ist eine SIE ) "Sandra"
sie kommt aus Dietzenbach ist imo noch eine reine Downhill Fahrerin. Sie wollte sich mal eventuell uns anschliessen um ein bissel kondition zu bekommen !


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Neben den aktiven Threadteilnehmern gibts wohl noch die unbekannte Größe der Phantome, die irgendwann aus der Versenkung erscheinen und dabei sein wollen. Hab nix dagegen.....


das wäre auch noch schöner.....  

@Lupo: wann wollen wir denn am Sonntag los ? Start ist dort um 14:00 Uhr !
@ALL: hat jemand lust, am Freitag so ab 17-18 Uhr ein bissel am Main entlang zu düsen ?
Ich finde es wunderbar, das es laut www.wetter.de bis Montag schon mal 13°C werden soll   

das wars.... Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (10. März 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> am Sonntag werde ich leider nicht mitfahren können, da ich mal wieder bei meinen Schwiegereltern vorstellig werden muss (war nämlich schon länger nicht mehr da).
> 
> ...



... wär auch was für mich, zeitlich bin ich flexibel und Ikea HU kenn ich, aber nich den Parkplatz  müßt mir noch mal einer erklären. Kann aber noch nich definitiv zusagen. Würd mich dann ins LMB eintragen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (11. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] also ich kann die nächsten Wochen immer nur dienstags. Mittwoch ist von meiner Frau belegt.  ........
> 
> ........Scheint für mich zur Zeit terminlich schlecht zu laufen.........



Du und Kwi-Schan könntet Euch doch für Dienstags zur B-Tour verabreden wenn Ihr beide nicht Mittwochs könnt ? Dann schau ich eben evtl in die Röhre und fahr ggfls. alleine....Oder traut Ihr Euch den Nightride noch nicht alleine zu ? Ansonsten werd ich natürlich versuchen den Dienstag für die B-Tour einzuplanen. Ist mir in der Regel auch eher gelegen....

@ WE-Touren @ Ein bißchen hab ichs noch an den Bronchien und hoffe ab Samstag wieder richtig fitt zu sein. Wer macht den jetzt was ? Samstags hab ich schon Biketreff Großkrotzenburg und Ronneburgtour gehört, Sonntags Sulzbach...Was liegt noch an ?? Ich werd mich kurzfristig irgendwo mit anschließen wenn ich auskuriert bin.

Google


----------



## Lupo (11. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: wann wollen wir denn am Sonntag los ? Start ist dort um 14:00 Uhr !


Ich fahr so um 12:30 zu Hause weg, länger als 45min wird man ja nicht bis dahin brauchen.

Samstag ist bei uns wieder Krankenbesuch angesagt und die Bikes brauchen auch mal wieder nen Tropfen Öl auf die Kette.


----------



## Ippie (11. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@[email protected]  Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  
Jetzt hast Du mich wieder überholt (nicht nur auf der Strecke)  
Feier schön  

@Lupo, [email protected] Ok, um 17:45 Uhr in Fechenheim beim   Hannes

@[email protected] Gewichtsmäßig bin ich immer noch knapp unter 90 Kg. Ich bin ja auch ein ganzes Stück größer als Du (0,5 cm).   Aber bis Mai packe ich mein Ziel.

bis denn 

Volker


----------



## Lupo (11. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]  Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag



Oh, hab ich vorhin glatt übersehn  
Der Raubfisch geht jetzt auch stark auf die 40 zu!  
Also alles gute zum Geburtstag, auf dass du uns noch viele schöne Abkürzungen im Michelbacher Forst präsentierst, in die du immer mit dem fetten Raubfischgrinsen im Gesicht vom Weg abbiegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (11. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Du und Kwi-Schan könntet Euch doch für Dienstags zur B-Tour verabreden wenn Ihr beide nicht Mittwochs könnt ? Dann schau ich eben evtl in die Röhre und fahr ggfls. alleine....Oder traut Ihr Euch den Nightride noch nicht alleine zu ? Ansonsten werd ich natürlich versuchen den Dienstag für die B-Tour einzuplanen. Ist mir in der Regel auch eher gelegen....
> Google



Grundsätzlich gerne - aber BITTE   : nicht nächste Woche, habe gerade mit großer Mühe alle Abendtermine so durch Raum und Zeit verschoben, dass die B-Tour Mittwoch passt 

@Barracuda - Auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Google (11. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Moschn' zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected]  Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> Jetzt hast Du mich wieder überholt (nicht nur auf der Strecke)
> Feier schön


@ Barracuda @ Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute !!!   


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Gewichtsmäßig bin ich immer noch knapp unter 90 Kg. Ich bin ja auch ein ganzes Stück größer als Du (0,5 cm).   Aber bis Mai packe ich mein Ziel.


Super Sache. Man sollte lobend erwähnen, daß Du schon gute 25 KG gelassen hast !!! Aber diäte Dir jetzt nicht noch die restlichen 5 KG kurz vor Frammersbach ab. Könnte eher kontraproduktiv zum Training sein, wenn Du hardlinermäßig noch schnell abnehmen willst und Du im Endeffekt nur Muskelmasse abbaust. 


			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gerne - aber BITTE   : nicht nächste Woche, habe gerade mit großer Mühe alle Abendtermine so durch Raum und Zeit verschoben, dass die B-Tour Mittwoch passt


Locker bleiben   Habs registriert und lass alles beim alten. Na, da sind wir ja schon mal 2 für die B-Tour. Auf gehts Leute !!! Je mehr beim Nigtride mitmachen umso mehr Spass machts   

Frank


----------



## tboy0709 (11. März 2004)

Auch von mir alles gute Barracuda   und nicht zu heftig feiern sonst wirds fahren ein graus  

Muß mich hier ja auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Also ich denke ich werd am Samstag wieder in GK dabei sein. Zur B Tour schaff ichs net aber sobald es jetzt wärmer wird und länger hell fahr ich eh bei mir unter der woche. Mir sind die Wege einfach zu weit unter der woche das wird bei mir zu stressig.

Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht ob ich da in Sulzbach mitfahr is von mir eben doch ein schönes Stück weiter und das dann für nur 24km Strecke glaub ich.
Warscheinlich noch nicht mal was besonderes. Aber mal schauen vielleicht hab ich ja doch noch lust ansonsten würd ich aber schon gerne fahren am Sonntag wenns Wetter is. 

Naja bis Mai is ja noch zeit da wird Ippi schon noch auf sein gewicht kommen und über den Zeitraum brauch er dann auch nicht mit größerem Muskelabbau zu rechnen.  

Übrigens hät ich mal wieder lust durch den Kilianstädter Wald zu blasen


----------



## Lupo (11. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hät ich mal wieder lust durch den Kilianstädter Wald zu blasen


Ich auch, also bitte net grad dieses WE


----------



## tboy0709 (11. März 2004)

Ne dieses noch net da machen wir dann ne Zeit aus wo mehr Leute können dann machen wir die Gegens so richtig unsicher


----------



## Lupo (11. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne dieses noch net da machen wir dann ne Zeit aus wo mehr Leute können dann machen wir die Gegens so richtig unsicher


Jepp, ab nächste Woche solls auch wärmer werden   dann brauch ich endlich die beknackten schwarzen Damenstrumpfhosen net mehr anziehen


----------



## tboy0709 (11. März 2004)

Du kanns Dir gar net vorstellen wie ich mich drauf freu mal endlich wieder in der kurzen Bikehose zu fahren   

Also mir kann einer sagen was er will aber sommer ist doch einfach das beste, von mir aus könnte es das ganze Jahr 30°C sein   

Immer ein laues lüftchen, arbeiten oben ohne   immer schön braun  keine dicken Klamotten   Ach Sommer ich vermisse Dich komm doch bald wieder      

Pah Ihr könnt ruhig alle Skifahren gehen    ich hät gerne tropische Tmperaturen und das das ganze Jahr


----------



## Sakir (11. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> ....KLIMA.....


*! ! ! DA SCHLIEßE ICH MICH DIR 100%tig AN ! ! !*

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (11. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,  

erst mal @barracuda, auch von mir alles guude zum Geburtstag!  

Ich würde nächste Woche Mittwoch evtl. auch mitfahren bei der "B-Tour"

Ihr müsstet mich nur auflesen, z.B. am Radweg Main/Abzweig zur Kahl
oder in GK am Bahnhof. Gebt mir doch mal bescheid.  

Ich hab mir endlich mal als "alter Knabe" einen Pulsmesser zugelegt.  

Ich hätt da nochmal ne Fragee, an die jenigen die mit Pulsmesser fahren!

In welchen Pulsfenster macht Ihr Euer "Grundlagen" Training?
Ich hab immer wieder aussetzer auf der Pulsuhr, kann es sein,
das ich den Brustgurt mit einem "Gel" einreiben sollte?  

Was Sulzbach betrifft, so  ist am 25.04.04 eine CCT angesetzt!
Die Stecke soll recht "anspuchsvoll" auch mit Singletrails gespickt sein.

Es können 30- oder auch 60km gefahren werden(Test für Frammersbach)

Ich hab mich schon mal eingetragen, Gugsdu hier:
www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1292

Am Samstag bin ich auf jeden Fall in GK dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Google (12. März 2004)

Moin, Moin

gesundheitstechnisch bin ich auf dem Weg der Besserung   Und ehrlich gesagt kommt die durch das in der letzten Zeit bescheidene Wetter ziemlich abhanden gekommene  Motivation langsam zurück...Ich glaub das mit meinen zwei Erkältungen war mit ne psychische Sache, ich hab schon seit Wochen aufs Wetter geschimpft und wollt einfach nicht mehr, hab mich grundsätzlich nur noch unwohl bei der Kälte gefühlt. BlaBla...Wer des jetzt eigentlich wieder wissen wollte   

Wollen wir hoffen, daß es jetzt wirklich bergauf geht ( Jetzt fehlt ein betender Smilie...). Es war meine Hoffnung nach den SkiWE endlich Frühjahr in Deutschland erleben zu können. Es könnte eeendlich soweit sein !!!!!  

Als Einstieg hab ich mich für die Ronneburgtour mit  RSK und maixle entschieden. 12:30 wär mir genehm   ......Also bis dann Leutz...  

Aber was ist mit Sonntag ?? @ Lupo, Miss Marple, Sakir @ Seid Ihr Euch sicher, daß es gerade zur Eröffnungsfeier ne schöne Tour wird ?? Glaub ich nicht   Durch die Festaktivitäten wird die ohnehin späte Startzeit sich evtl. noch verschieben. Wer weiß wer da mitfährt und wahrscheinlich ist es so, daß die Tour noch mehr als gemütlich wird.... mit vielen Pausen und Bla, Bla. Das wird dann eher ein "mitradeln" werden was ich persönlich nicht will. 

Wer beabsichtigt denn bislang am Sonntag auf eigene Faust ne Tour zu fahrn ?? Kann ich mich evtl. anschließen ?? Bitte Meld, Meld  Ansonsten werd ich wohl oder übel Sonntags alleine fahrn . Die B-Tour bei Tag und ein bißerl mehr oder ein bißchen aufm Hahnenkamm rumgurken. Wer dazu Lust hat, kann sich natürlich auch bei mir melden.

@ SteelManni @ Wegen der B-Tour. Kannst Du auch zum Parkplatz von der Landstraße B soundso fahrn, der zwischen Wolfgang und Kahl liegt ?? Da kommen wir nämlich vorbei. Ich hoff Du weißt welchen ich meine. Ansonsten mit mir telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen: 0179/ 915 2 935. Du kannst mir Deine Handynr. ja auch mal zukommen lassen.


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. März 2004)

Und noch was:

Hab mich gerade für Schotten angemeldet. Die 43 er Strecke zum Abchecken vor Frammerbach wie das bei so einem Event abläuft. 45 Leute sind bislang gemeldet.

@ Ippie, Alle @ Hab ja schon geschrieben, daß ich da ohne Leistungsdruck fahrn will. Machste mit Ippie ?? Und was ist mit den anderen ?? Wäre doch ne Gelegenheit ziemlich lange oder auch bis zum Schluß in einer Gruppe ins Ziel zu kommen ?? Applaus Applaus Yeaaaaahhhhhh  Inklusive    

 Also MITFAHREN !!!!!  

@ Hugo, Tbyo @ Habt Ihr schon mehr Infos über Schotten rauskriegen können ?? Zum Stammtisch bitte mitbringen !!!!  

  Der Motivationsgoogle


----------



## Ippie (12. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

nun ist es soweit. Gestern bei unserer Ausfahrt (mit Yakko, Lupo) hat sich eine Kette und Kassette zum Wechsel amgemeldet. Nach 2600 km haben sie es verdient in den Ruhestand zu gehen. Ich habe nicht gedacht, das ich noch mit meiner Kette zum Auto komme. So wie das gehakt und geknirscht hat. Naja, heute abend ist Montagezeit.   

@[email protected] Also ich werde auch in Schotten mitfahren.   
Ich muß nur noch ein paar Details mit meiner Frau klären. Ich denke so als Saisoneinstieg und dem Event Frammersbach ist das eine gute Vorbereitung.

@[email protected] Wie schon geschrieben, bin ich am WE in Thüringen und wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei Euren Wochend-Touren. P.S. Das Wetter sieht für morgen nicht so toll aus. Zwar bis zu 10° C, aber regenerisch. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (12. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Also ich werde auch in Schotten mitfahren.
> Ich muß nur noch ein paar Details mit meiner Frau klären. Ich denke so als Saisoneinstieg und dem Event Frammersbach ist das eine gute Vorbereitung.


Jippie Ippie      Da werden wir schon mal zu Zweit kreischend ins Ziel FETZEN......YEAAAHHHH    

Ich weiß...ich bin kindisch...Egal !!!  

Google


----------



## Kwi-Schan (12. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin
> gesundheitstechnisch bin ich auf dem Weg der Besserung   Und ehrlich gesagt kommt die durch das in der letzten Zeit bescheidene Wetter ziemlich abhanden gekommene  Motivation langsam zurück...Ich glaub das mit meinen zwei Erkältungen war mit ne psychische Sache, ich hab schon seit Wochen aufs Wetter geschimpft und wollt einfach nicht mehr, hab mich grundsätzlich nur noch unwohl bei der Kälte gefühlt. BlaBla...Wer des jetzt eigentlich wieder wissen wollte



Glückwunsch, da hast Du mir echt was voraus  . Als ich heute morgen aufgewacht bin, habe ich mich... ziemlich mies gefühlt.      Fühlt sich an, als wäre die zweite Erkältung gerade im Anmarsch, nachdem ich die erste eben abgeschüttelt hatte. Von daher weiss ich auch noch nicht, was mit Sonntag ist - ob ich mich nach Sulzbach begeben werde (mit Frau oder ohne), ob ich überhaupt aufrecht werde gehen können (vom im Sattel sitzen ganz abgesehen ) oder ob ich im Bett liegen bleiben werde (muss?)  . Ich werd einfach mal hier vorbeischauen und vielleicht lässt sich ggf. kurzfristig mit Euch was arrangieren.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lupo (12. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist mit Sonntag ?? @ Lupo, Miss Marple, Sakir @ Seid Ihr Euch sicher, daß es gerade zur Eröffnungsfeier ne schöne Tour wird ?? Glaub ich nicht   Durch die Festaktivitäten wird die ohnehin späte Startzeit sich evtl. noch verschieben. Wer weiß wer da mitfährt und wahrscheinlich ist es so, daß die Tour noch mehr als gemütlich wird.... mit vielen Pausen und Bla, Bla. Das wird dann eher ein "mitradeln" werden was ich persönlich nicht will.


Wieso? Die Strecke ist doch ausgeschildert, da kann doch jeder so schnell fahrn wie er will und wenn der Landrat glaub, er müsse ´ne Wahlkampfveranstaltung draus machen fahr ich einfach los, wenn mir´s zu blöd wird, ähhhhhh zu lang dauert. Ansonsten isses doch ´ne Gelegenheit
wieder nen paar neue Leute kennenzulernen und die Arbeit, die sich die Jungs in Sulzbach gemacht haben gehört ja auch entsprechend honoriert. Als gezieltes Training seh ich die Tour sowieso nicht, hab ja auch nicht vor das ganze Jahr mit Maratontraining zu verbringen.

 Wolfgang


----------



## Google (12. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Die Strecke ist doch ausgeschildert, da kann doch jeder so schnell fahrn wie er will und wenn der Landrat glaub, er müsse ´ne Wahlkampfveranstaltung draus machen fahr ich einfach los, wenn mir´s zu blöd wird, ähhhhhh zu lang dauert. Ansonsten isses doch ´ne Gelegenheit
> wieder nen paar neue Leute kennenzulernen und die Arbeit, die sich die Jungs in Sulzbach gemacht haben gehört ja auch entsprechend honoriert. Als gezieltes Training seh ich die Tour sowieso nicht, hab ja auch nicht vor das ganze Jahr mit Maratontraining zu verbringen.
> 
> Wolfgang



Tssss....So einfach losfahrn is nich...Oder fährst Du dann ums noch nicht durchschnittene Band herum und radelst einfach vor der Einweihung schon mal los ???   
Ich würd vor Lachen kullernd im Dreck nicht fahrn können...  

Aber hast schon recht. Die Leistung sollte auch mal honoriert werden. Da war ich früher auch eher so eingestellt wie Du bis ich das Gefühl hatte der Einzige zu sein, der wie auch immer geartete, erbrachte Eigenleistungen enstprechend zu würdigen versuchte. Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder meine Einstellung überdenken....

Frank


----------



## Lupo (12. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Tssss....So einfach losfahrn is nich...Oder fährst Du dann ums noch nicht durchschnittene Band herum und radelst einfach vor der Einweihung schon mal los ???


naja, bissi Diplomatie ist da schon erforderlich  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd vor Lachen kullernd im Dreck nicht fahrn können...


wennde das machst, sag mir vorher Bescheid. Dann nehm ich auf alle Fälle die Digi mit


----------



## Ippie (12. März 2004)

Mahlzeit,

@[email protected] Gute Besserung von meiner Seite. 

@[email protected] Ich bin der 46. gemeldete Teilnehmer.   
Wir können es krachen lassen.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## maixle (12. März 2004)

Gudde,

habe die Tour für Samstag zur Ronneburg in das LMB eingetragen.

Uhrzeit: 12.30 Uhr
Startort: Parkplatz am Birkensee. Von IKEA Hanau kommend geht rechts eine Strasse zum Birkensee. Ist auch ausgeschildert. Bei Rückfragen, ruft mich einfach an 0179-5029374.

Da Samstag ist, habe ich in Übereinstimmung mit RSK nicht den Parkplatz IKEA gewählt, da am Samstag ziemlich voll und vor einem "roten Etablissement" wollte Ihr Euer Auto bestimmt nicht stehenlassen...könntet daheim evtl. in Erklärungsnöte kommen  .

@Kwi-Schan: Dir eine gute Besserung...solltest vielleicht wirklich mal die Sache mit der Spachtelmasse überlegen.

@Barracuda: Auch von mir allerhezlichste Glückwünsche nachträglich zum Geburtstag. Bald bist Du so alt wie Dein Bike...ich bin fast schon älter als mein eigenes  . Aber unser Stahl gehört noch nicht zum alten Eisen.

@Google: Wenn Du mit dem Rad angefahren kommst, dann kannst Du ja bei mir vorbeikommen. Ist nämlich nicht mehr soweit...liegt quasi auf dem Weg. Sag einfach kurz bescheid.

So, und den anderen wünsche ich viel Spass bei den "Konkurrenztouren". Bitte am Montag um zahlreiche Berichte.

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (12. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen 

@ Google nein leider hab ich noch keine weiteren Infos über Schotten. Hab aber mal angefragt ob die ne detailierte Streckeninfo haben und mir zukommen lassen oder ob die Strecke vor dem Rennsonntag schon ausgeschildert ist zum befahren. 

Also es scheint ja, wie Ippi schon gesagt hat, morgen recht mild zu werden aber regnen soll es. Wollen wir mal hoffen das der Gnädige ein Einsehen mit uns armen geplagten MTBlern hat und uns im trockenen fahren lässt.

Mal ne frage an die Ronneburgfahrer wie habt ihr denn vor da hin zu fahren beschreibt mal euren Streckenverlauf. Vielleicht könnte ich von zu hause direkt los fahren und wir treffen uns irgendwie in der nähe der Ronneburg. Wieviel KM wollt ihr denn runter reisen.


----------



## maixle (12. März 2004)

Gudde,

@tboy: Da RSK die Strecke kennt, wird er uns führen. Daher weiss ich leider nicht so genau, wie er da fahren möchte. Er ist nämlich der Guide, ich hab die Tour nur ins LMB eingestellt. Sag mir einfach nochmal, wo wir Dich evtl. aufgabeln könnten und ich schau mal heute abend auf meiner tollen Wanderkarte, wie man da hinkommt. Ich werde RSK auch nochmal anrufen wegen des Weges. Sollten wir uns auf der Ronneburg treffen wollen, kannst Du mir einfach mal Deine Handy-Nr. schicken und ich rufe dann an, wenn wir losfahren. Allerdings kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, wie lange wir bis dorthin brauchen. Aber keine Panik, wir kriegen das schon hin  . Würde mich freuen, wenn wir es schaffen, uns auf dem Weg zu treffen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (12. März 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> .........ich hab die Tour nur ins LMB eingestellt.........


  Häää ???  Ich seh nix beim LMB !!!

SteelManni fährt glaub ich mit bei der B-Tour am Dienstag..jedenfalls hat er mir eine eine SMS geschickt, die darauf schließen lä[email protected] SteelManni @ Wenns so ist bitte eintragen. Könnte weitere Threadis motivieren   Also sind wir schon mal zu Dritt. Ihr wisst ja Je mehr Biker beim Nigtride desto mehr Fun.

@[email protected] Vielleicht klappts ja mit Morgen nach dem Motto " Hanau meets Ortenberg "

Google


----------



## SteelManni (12. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Häää ???  Ich seh nix beim LMB !!!
> 
> SteelManni fährt glaub ich mit bei der B-Tour am Dienstag..jedenfalls hat er mir eine eine SMS geschickt, die darauf schließen lä[email protected] SteelManni @ Wenns so ist bitte eintragen. Könnte weitere Threadis motivieren   Also sind wir schon mal zu Dritt. Ihr wisst ja Je mehr Biker beim Nigtride desto mehr Fun.
> 
> ...



guude an alle  

@google, ich kann für den Nightride am Mi. noch nicht fest zusagen, 
da meine bessere Hälfte an diesem Tag im Studio Geld verdienen muß.  

Geb Euch am Mo. bescheid  
Ihr währt dann etwa um 18.50Uhr am Parkplatz, right?

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen am Wo-end viel Spaß und wenig regen  

Gruß


----------



## RSK (12. März 2004)

Servus @all,

ich habe die - Ronneburg Tour - ins LMB eingetragen, glaube es hat bei maixle nicht geklappt   

bis dahin
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2004)

@Maixle, RSK ... wenns morgen keine Hunde und Katzen regnet und ich mein Vormittagsprogramm rechtzeitig absolviert habe schließ ich mich an  Wenn klappt bin ich 12.30 am   "SoundSo-See"  

@Lupo, Sakir ... je nachdem wie und ob ichs zur Ronneburg schaffe komm ich auch Sonntag mit  Wie und wann macht Ihr hin und Wo trefft Ihr Euch ...   bitte kurzes Feedback ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (13. März 2004)

@ alle Ronneburg Tourer also ich bin heute bei euch dabei komm aber doch mit dem Auto an Birkensee sonst wird das sicher nichts mit dem Treffen unterwegs. 

Also hofft mal daas es nicht so regnet heute.


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2004)

Morsche Jungs und Mädels.... *gähn*...*streck*...
wie war denn eure Tour gestern ?
ich bin mal alleine an Main entlang Richtung AB... und ruck zuck war ich durch Sulzbach durchgeradelt 
den Rückweg wollte ich auf der Seligenstädter Seite fahren.. wollte... was eine doofe idee.... ich hatte mich in dem doofen Aschaffenburger Hafen total verfahren.. dann wurde es auch noch langsam dunkel :-( war nett so dolle... habe es aber dann schliesslich doch geschafft    beim nächsten male weiss ich, das ich die Seite bei AB meiden werde *bg*



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, Sakir ... je nachdem wie und ob ichs zur Ronneburg schaffe komm ich auch Sonntag mit  Wie und wann macht Ihr hin und Wo trefft Ihr Euch ...   bitte kurzes Feedback ...
> Erdi01


aaaalso....
wir starten so um 12:30Uhr, wenn mein Kollege mitkommt, treffen wir uns an der AralTankstelle/Obertshausener Kreisel... ansonsten wollte mich Lupo abholen. Das klärt sich aber bis morgen spätestens 10:00 Uhr. Ein guter Treffpunkt wäre auch Raststätte Weisskirchen ! mal schauen was Lupo dazu meint ! ! !
 er ist der LEIThammel  
Michael


----------



## Google (13. März 2004)

Toll, daß heute doch noch so viele bei der Ronneburgtour mitmachen !! Ist ja auch mal was Neues, die Tour...Freut mich  Das bissi Regen wird mich heute jedenfalls nicht abschrecken.

Apropo Regen: Tchibo hat auch ne Radlerregenjacke und Hose. Hat die sich jemand mal angeschaut ?? Sieht eigentlich ganz ok aus. Ich frag mich halt nur ob man sowas wirklich braucht   Bitte äußert Euch doch mal dazu. Evtl werd ich noch zuschlagen....

Weiterhin freuts mich, daß bikerfuzzy bei der B-Tour nächste Woche wohl mal wieder dabei ist   Er hat sich eingetragen und die Familienlage scheint sich langsam ( laaangsam   ) zu normalisieren. Wenn SteelManni auch noch kann sinds immerhin schon 4.

@[email protected] Gibts nur Interesse für Sulzbach ?? Wie gesagt...Würd gern was anderes fahrn.

Google


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Regen: Tchibo hat auch ne Radlerregenjacke und Hose. Hat die sich jemand mal angeschaut ?? Sieht eigentlich ganz ok aus. Ich frag mich halt nur ob man sowas wirklich braucht   Bitte äußert Euch doch mal dazu. Evtl werd ich noch zuschlagen....


Das Thema würde mich auch mal interessiern !
Meiner Meinung nach, reicht eine Jacke, die wasserdicht ist (wenn man auf einer Tour mal überrascht wird) und ein kleines Packmaß hat (wer trägt schon gerne viel rum) !
Fährt man allerdings bei Wind und Wetter z.B. auf die Arbeit etc. dann macht auch eine Hose Sinn ! ! !
Ich überlege auch die schon lange, das ich eigentlich mal eine gebrauchen würde ! 
Hat da jemand ein paar Vorschläge, für eine solche Jacke ?

Michael


----------



## RSK (13. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Regen: Tchibo hat auch ne Radlerregenjacke und Hose. Hat die sich jemand mal angeschaut ?? Sieht eigentlich ganz ok aus.



Meine Frau hat sich die Regenjacke gekauft und ist begeistert. Man kann die Innen Fleeceweste herausnehmen. Für um die 22  ist das mehr als ok.   

Die Regenhosen haben wir wieder zurück geschickt. Ganz merkwürdiges Material und seltsame Passform.


----------



## tboy0709 (13. März 2004)

Allso von der Regenjacke und Hose bei Tschibo kann ich euch nur abraten. Ich hab jetzt schon von mehrfacher Seite ghört das die Sachen nicht wirklich Wasserdicht sind aber von innen dafür um so mehr. Soll heißen man ist nach längerer fahrt von innen her ganz nass weil der Schweiß nicht raus kann.

Bei der hose isses an sich auch nicht so wichtig wirklich dann eher schon oben rum. Die Beine sind ja ständig in bewegung und frieren nicht so schnell.

Wenn man auf die Arbeit fährt hat man ja höchtwarscheinlich eh Wechelsachen dabei.


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2004)

huhu
bei LIDL www.lildl.de gibt es ab Montag den 15.03 Fahrrad Zubehör Jacken, Hosen, kurzeHosen, Shirts, Handschuhe, Socken, Brillen etc.
nur mal so als Info nebenbei *ggg*

Michael


----------



## Google (13. März 2004)

Man kann echt die Krise kriegen   
Mal regnets mal nich....Mal stark mal schwach...  
Na ja, wenn mich jetzt keiner mehr abhält, fahr ich in 15 Minuten los um Maixle abzuholen. 
Ich geh dann mal Offline.....

Frank


----------



## tboy0709 (13. März 2004)

Also ich fahr jetzt auch los bis dann


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. März 2004)

@ll, Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche und wo sind die  

werde heute nicht Fahren ist mir zu trocken, gehe dann mal mit meiner Familie schwimmen 

Allen die Fahren oder schon unterwegs sind, viel Spass und trockene Füsse 

Werde morgen wenn überhaupt etwas RR fahren.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. März 2004)

@all
Also, ich werde mich heute und morgen auch noch etwas schonen und dann hoffentlich endlich wieder gesunden - langsam langt's mir mit all den Erkältungen, dem Kratzen im Hals und dem ganzen Sch***!

@Google, Sakir, tboy
Thema Regenjacken: Grundsätzlich gibt's nix perfektes - auch GoreTex hat seine Grenzen (diese ganze atmungsaktive Zeugs funktioniert ja nur wenn es zwischen "drinnen" und "draußen" ein Dampfdruckgefälle gibt und weil Regentropfen anerkanntermaßen größer sind als Dampf (= Schweiß)). Aber wenn's lange genug regnet läuft's auch durch die teure GoreTex-Jacke einfach durch (ich spreche da leider aus Erfahrung von diversen Trekking- und Kanu-Touren in diversen nordischen Ländern...). Soll heißen: Zum Biken reichen die Tchibo-Jacken allemal, wobei sie deutlich besser sind als die K-Way-Jacken von früher, wo man sich entscheiden musste: Lass ich mich nassregnen oder stehe ich mit der Jacke im eigenen Saft, wobei das Ergebnis eigentlich dasselbe war. Ich habe zum Radeln auch eine Tchibo-Jacke (letztes Modell) und bin sehr zufrieden, das akutelle sieht etwas flotter aus. Und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist einfach super. Fragt doch Mal maixle, wie er mit seiner GoreBikeWear-Jacke zufrieden ist, dann gibt's einen direkten Vergleich!

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß auf Euren Touren dieses WE *neid*
Christian


----------



## Hugo (13. März 2004)

bezügl. gore

hab ne goretex hose und ne entspr. jacke und bin sehr zufrieden....die hose is auch nach ner 3 std. tour noch trocken, die jacke "transpirierbedingt" nach ca 1-2 std feucht....kommt aber auch auf die tour an...beim grundlagefahrn gibt sie nich nach

die letzten 6 wochen verbrachte die jacke in neuseeland wo momentan der besch*** sommer der letzten jahre herrscht und acuh da hat sie beste dienste geleistet

einma gore immer gore  

@tboy
ich wart immer noch drauf dass du mir ma die kontaktadresse von dem istitut bezügl. LD gibt  
aber der laden wo ich sie mach, wird demnächst ne "tour" veranstalten, udn unter anderem in hessen ne LD anbieten....ma guggen dass ich da ma näheres erfahr

bezügl. biken....werd jetz erstma frühstücken(war gestern das erste ma seit nem halben jahr wieder "weg", das musste ausgenützt werden  ), dann evtl. zum toom fahrn, mir das rohmaterial für mein fahrradträger IM auto, und danach wenn mcih die lust überkommt n paar km grundlage am main machen, oder ga auf der rolle fahrn


was anderes......wär hätte evtl. lust und zeit vom 5 oder 6-13 oder 14.4(da is das osterWE drin) an den gardasee zu fahrn....ich weiss, die mit familie und kindern werden wahrscheinl. nich können...das könnte den scheidungsanwalt nach sich ziehn, und das wollen wir ja nich, aber alle andern könnten es sich ma überlegen


----------



## Erdi01 (13. März 2004)

@RSK ... danke für die Führung zur Ronneburg, war prima. Das wetter hat so vor sich hin getröppelt, schlimmer fand ich den aufgeweichten Boden ... Reifen   sind glaub nich mehr lang drauf. 
@Regenjacke ... habe ich mir bislang geschenkt. Im strömenden Regen fahr ich so wie so nich ... is ja ätzend ... und wenn werd ich von unter meist nasser als von oben ... ich fahr doch nich mit Schutzplech  da kann ich ja gleich Holandrad fahren  Für nen Schauer langt in der Regel ne Windweste oder Jacke

@Sakir ... wegen Morgen muß ich mal auf die Karte schauen. Normalerweise Nehm ich die Auffahrt Seligenstadt. Ich melde mich auf Deine PN nochmal

So jetzt mach ich meinen Lap platt und hoff das danach mein WLAN wieder geht ... Sch ... Kabel  Sonst is Nachtschicht angesagt  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (13. März 2004)

@tboy

hier haste ma das höhenprofil für alsfeld

angelbich 875hm, aber nach aufsummiern der höhenmeter im profil sins nur 610/runde

naja, wir werdens erleben.

sollte aber das höhenprofil stimmen, wärns auf 100km grad ma 1220hm-...das würde heissen bolzen bis zum umfallen  ...länger als 5 std. darf man da echt nich brauchen


----------



## tboy0709 (13. März 2004)

@ Hugo wo haste das denn jetzt her ich hab mal angefragt für Schotten aber bis jetzt is noch nichts gekommen. Naja für Alsfeld war ja eigentlich nichts anderes zu erwarten aber für Friedrichsdorf siehts bestimmt anderst aus durch den Taunus.

Ach ja die Adresse ist  http://www.living-fitness.de/homburg/index.html ist ein Herr Dr Andreas Philipp.

Das wird ja dann nen Straßenrennen in Alsfeld


----------



## Hugo (13. März 2004)

und kosten etc,. erfahr ich wenn ich bei dem fitnes-studio anrufe, ja?

toll...haben ne extra seite für ihre LD, aber von preisen oder gar vom ablauf wird nix geschrieben....nur wie vorteihlaft sowas is 

ach nochwas

auf www.taunu-info.de gibts ne webcam vom grossen feldberg...da kann man dann sehn ob noch schnee liegt oder nicht bevor man es erFAHREN muss  

und dann noch was allerletztes für jetz

udn zwar frag ich mich obs von hier evtl. interessenten gäbe riegel, gels oder ähnl. zu kaufen/bestellen
mit ner sammelbestellung läösst isch da viel geld sparn, evtl. könnte man da beim treff im crazycactus nochma drüber reden


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2004)

Erdi019 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... wegen Morgen muß ich mal auf die Karte schauen. Normalerweise Nehm ich die Auffahrt Seligenstadt. Ich melde mich auf Deine PN nochmal


Oki alles klar...
ansonsten .....=> Handy

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (14. März 2004)

Ja mußte Dir nur den Herr Philipp persönlich geben lassen.

Das mit der Webcam dürfte aber schon seit geraumer Zeit bekannt sein Übrigens wird die nicht auffindbar sein unter Deinem Link das "s" fehlt   

Mit Gels und Riegel haben wir uch schon was besprochen und die Sachen sind schon so gut wie bestellt.  

Viel spaß allen bei der Tour heute Mittag


----------



## Hugo (14. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mit Gels und Riegel haben wir uch schon was besprochen und die Sachen sind schon so gut wie bestellt.
> ...



wieso informiert mich diesbezügl. niemand?   

wenn das mim link bekannt war, wieso mussten wir dann vor 4 wochen uns als eisbrecher versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (14. März 2004)

Also das mit den Gels und Drinks is schon am letzten Stammtisch besprochen worden    besser aufpassen   Ne is ja aber ncoh nicht zu spät bestellen ja erst noch. Sprechnen dann mal am Donnerstag was jeder habe will.

Naja geschaut hab ich schon auch das letzte mal. Aber wie gesagt so lang ich oben gearbeitet habe war immer nur auf dem Plateuo Schnee und ein kurzes Stück weiter unten dann nichts mehr. Man kann ja auch nur den Gipfel sehen. Übrigens liegt oben immer noch ne geschlossenen Schneedecke "gleich mal vorhin rein geschaut hab"      :kotz:


----------



## Hugo (14. März 2004)

ich glaub ich muss mir wieder ma die beine rasiern....heute hätte manschon locker in kurz fahrn können....spät. ab donnerstag hab ich selbiges auch vor  
müsst man vorher nur ma schnell unter die sonnenbank, damit die mädels von den weissen schenkeln nicht zu sehr geblendet werden


----------



## tboy0709 (14. März 2004)

Wie Du hast Pelz übern Winter     Ich hab auch schon mit Solarium nachgeholfen das bei der ersten Ausfahrt in kurz gleich gestaunt werden darf vor neid   

Das Wetter ist doch heute echt    gewesen und die Woche solls noch besser werden     Ach wie gut das der Wintergeplagten Seele tut  


P.S. Ich hab weiße Sommersachen bestellt das kommt auf brauner Haut gleich dreimal so gut   na gut werden halt gleich dreckig aber ich find weises Radzeug einfach goil


----------



## Sakir (14. März 2004)

Ahoi, 
wir sind wieder von der Eröffnungfeier zurück ! ! !
Es war eine richtig schöne Schlammschlacht, meine Auto kann ich innen gerade wieder saugen  und die Klamotten sind komplett in die Wäsche gewandert *ggg*
Aber eins muss ich sagen, die haben sich verdammt viel mühe gegeben !!!
Es ist eigentlich für jeden geschmack etwas bei den 29km dabei... 
Teilweise musste man auch schieben, eildieweil der Boden so weich war, das man selbst mit 2.25er Reifen durchdrehte (schiel zu Erdi´s 1.8er  )
Leider haben sie die Beschilderung ab und an geklaut   dadurch sind wir teilweise falsch gefahren 
Alles in allem, hat es mir sehr gut gefallen..... ein *GROßES DICKES LOB  * an die Sulzbacher MTBler ! ! !

@Erdi01: kontrolliern mal die Einstellung an deinem Tacho, ich habe gesamt 27km und hätten wir die letztes Kurve auch noch genommen, wären es die 29km gewesen ! ! ! also stimmen *MEINE* Kilometer  
Ausserdem, hast du eventuell eine Karte wo die Strecke beschrieben ist, die du für Sonntag vorgeschlagen hast ? fals , kannst sie mir bitte mal mailen.

So nun erstmal gemütliche Baden gehen  
bis dann jungs und mädels

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Teilweise musste man auch schieben, eildieweil der Boden so weich war, das man selbst mit 2.25er Reifen durchdrehte (schiel zu Erdi´s 1.8er  )
> Leider haben sie die Beschilderung ab und an geklaut   dadurch sind wir teilweise falsch gefahren
> Michael



... wie wahr, wie wahr ... ich hab auf so kurze Distanz noch nie so viel geschoben. Die Reifen sind nun wirklich nich mehr lange drauf. Vielleicht kann mir einer nen Tip geben, was man so fahren könnte in 2.1 und leicht solls auch sein  
Könnt auch einfach behaupten mir steckten die 60 KM Ronneburg von gestern noch in den Beinen  Nee, im Ernst, war teilweise echt beschissen zu fahren und wenn ich erstmal duch den Matsch gelaufen bin, konnt ichs glatt vergessen wieder in die Klickies zu kommen und wieder anzufahren ... doppelt beschiessen. Alles in Allem ... und das is mir in Jahren biken noch nich passiert ... mußte ich nach gut 20 KM nen Parkschein ziehen    
Wenn ich da nochmal fahr, dann muß Dürre herschen und ich andere Reifen draufhaben  Meine Klamotten wasch ich gerade zum zweiten Mal um den Schmodder los zu werden.

Wegen mein Tacho, weis ich nur, das ich sowohl den Raddurchmesser, gemessen und multipliziert habe und auch einmal das Rad gerollt habe und nachgemessen, hat exakt den gleichen Wert gegeben  

Ne Radkarte habe ich nich digital, nur klassisch und den Scanner hab ich schon lang in Ruhestand geschickt  Wenn ich dran denke bring ich sie am Do. mit, dann kannst schauen.

@Lupo ... Dir gute Besserung!

Erdi01


----------



## Google (15. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Könnt auch einfach behaupten mir steckten die 60 KM Ronneburg von gestern noch in den Beinen  Nee, im Ernst, war teilweise echt beschissen zu fahren....


Ich von meiner Warte muß da klar sagen, daß die Ronneburgtour ziemlich zügig voran ging und ich danach ziemlich geplättet war....Vielleicht lags an der Woche Pause aber ich vermute mal, daß wir wirklich gut unterwegs waren...Ich hatte nach der Tour das Gefühl noch einiges für Frammerbach tun zu müssen....


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] ... Dir gute Besserung!....


Da wünsch ich Dir auch mal gute Besserung. Hoffe ist nicht tragisches...Wann seid Ihr denn nun in Sulzbach gestartet ?

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. März 2004)

@ Hugo, Alle @ Hugo, Du bringst mir doch zum Stammtisch Deine alten Clickpedalen und den Herzfrequenzmesser mit. Hast doch gesagt, an den Pedalen ist irgendwas auszutauschen. Was isn das genau ?? Morgen will ich nämlich zu Bicycles nach Ffm. Da könnt ich gleich die Dinger kaufen......

Dann haste mal gesagt, Du willst jetzt generell mit einem Herzfrequenzmesser Deine Rennen bestreiten. Was hat man denn da für Vorteile, was wirst Du beim Rennen damit beachten ? Willst Du nicht übern bestimmten Puls kommen ? Wie sehen Deine Empfehlungen hinsichtlich Herzfrequenz übers Rennen aus ??

@ Alle @ Hab zwar schon ein paar Empfehlungen würd aber trotzdem gern nochmal hörn welche Clickschuhe zu empfehlen sind. Ein ordentliches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis versteht sich.....Auch brauch ich en paar neue Reifen. Welche sind gut sowohl fürs Gelände als auch für Asphalt ? Welche halten lang ? Mit meinen Contis "Explorer" war ich nicht so zufrieden...normal das die nach gut 1000 km hinüber sind ?? 

MIt der Regenjacke von Tchibo lass ich es ers mal. bei leichtem Regen gehts auch so, ansonsten fahr ich wohl eh nicht....Würde sich nicht so richtig lohnen....

Frank


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie wahr, wie wahr ... ich hab auf so kurze Distanz noch nie so viel geschoben. Die Reifen sind nun wirklich nich mehr lange drauf. Vielleicht kann mir einer nen Tip geben, was man so fahren könnte in 2.1 und leicht solls auch sein
> Könnt auch einfach behaupten mir steckten die 60 KM Ronneburg von gestern noch in den Beinen  Nee, im Ernst, war teilweise echt beschissen zu fahren und wenn ich erstmal duch den Matsch gelaufen bin, konnt ichs glatt vergessen wieder in die Klickies zu kommen und wieder anzufahren ... doppelt beschiessen. Alles in Allem ... und das is mir in Jahren biken noch nich passiert ... mußte ich nach gut 20 KM nen Parkschein ziehen
> Wenn ich da nochmal fahr, dann muß Dürre herschen und ich andere Reifen draufhaben
> 
> Erdi01


Moin Erdi und @ll,

von Schwalbe der Racing Ralph wird über all gelobt, aber mehr in den breiteren Varianten 2,25 2,4 rollt aber in den Varianten sehr gut ab und das Gewischt ist auch ok. 
http://www.schwalbe.de/index.pl?bereich=produkte&einsatzbereich=3&produktgruppe=19&produkt=135
Für so Tage wie am Sonntag, Matsch und noch mehr Matsch empfiehlt sich ein dünner Reifen der Sinkt schön auf den Grund der Pfütze und findet dort wieder Gripp! 
http://www.schwalbe.de/index.pl?bereich=produkte&einsatzbereich=3&produktgruppe=9&produkt=114

Was den Racing Ralph an geht kann ich dir in den nächsten Monaten einen Fahrbericht geben. Hab ihn mir in 2,1" tubeless zugelegt!

Was auch noch zu empfehlen wäre ist, wie schon mal gesagt, der Michelin XL S für hinten und den Front S für vorn, diese Kombi fahre ich im Moment als "Winterreifen" . http://www.michelin-fahrrad.de/

So genug gequatscht 

Denke Hugo und Tboy können da auch noch was bei steuern. Wäre auch noch was für den Stammtisch 

Ciao


----------



## Kwi-Schan (15. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie wahr, wie wahr ... ich hab auf so kurze Distanz noch nie so viel geschoben. Die Reifen sind nun wirklich nich mehr lange drauf. Vielleicht kann mir einer nen Tip geben, was man so fahren könnte in 2.1 und leicht solls auch sein
> Erdi01



@Erdi - ich habe gute erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Schwalbe Jimmy light (1.9?) und dem Big Jim light (2.25) - beide haben ein Profil mit gutem Griff in den meisten Situationen und können bei mir im Keller "besichtigt" werden 

@all - Das scheinen ja tolle Touren am WE gewesen zu sein. Wenn ich doch bloß mal wieder anständig Luft durch die Nase kriegen würde   - Schnupfen ist Sch****!!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle @ Hab zwar schon ein paar Empfehlungen würd aber trotzdem gern nochmal hörn welche Clickschuhe zu empfehlen sind. Ein ordentliches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis versteht sich.....Auch brauch ich en paar neue Reifen. Welche sind gut sowohl fürs Gelände als auch für Asphalt ? Welche halten lang ? Mit meinen Contis "Explorer" war ich nicht so zufrieden...normal das die nach gut 1000 km hinüber sind ??


Schuhe: würde dir Empfehlen welche zukaufen die dir "Passen", im ernst probiere erstmal verschiedene Modelle und Hersteller, der eine fährt nur Sidi und der andere nur Shimano. Glaubens und Fuss sache. Was so in den Tests in den einschlägigen Magazinen raus kommt, ist das bei allen Herstellern die teureren Modelle auch die sind, mit der steiferen Sohle. In der aktuellen Bike Sport News ist ein Schuhtest, kann ich dir gerne mal am Do. mitbringen.

Reifen: du als an gehender Marathon Star kommst bestimmt nicht am RR vorbei.
RR= Racing Ralph 

Cu


----------



## Lupo (15. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Da wünsch ich Dir auch mal gute Besserung. Hoffe ist nicht tragisches...Wann seid Ihr denn nun in Sulzbach gestartet ?
> Frank



Danke für die Genesungswünsche   Is nix schlimmes, hab mir nur am Freitag ne fette Erkältung eingefangen und hatte daher überhaupt kein Bock auf irgendwelche Outdooraktivitäten. Wäre ja eh nur als niessende und röchelnde Bazillenschleuder durch die Gegend gewankt  desshalb weiss ich auch net, wann und wer all gestartet ist  aber den Schilderungen nach musses doch ´ne ganz interessante Streckenführung sein  

 Wolfgang


----------



## Hugo (15. März 2004)

die cleats müssen getauscht werden...oder würd ich zumindest tauschen

das modell heisst pdm 858...die nummer is wichtig damit der dir die richtigen verkauft....die andern(gibt von shimano quasi 2 sorten) zwar auch, aber man soll eben diese nehmen, vom preis her machts kein unterschied.

wegen rennen mit hf-kontrolle

da gibts keine pauschale empfehlung...du musst entsprechend trainiern damit du während des trainings siehst was du dir "erlauben" kannst und was nich

@tboy/sakir
es gibt jetz ne software zum auslesen des polar auch fürn PDA:..hab sie seit gestern im test und funktioniert so weit sehr gut


----------



## Sakir (15. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wann seid Ihr denn nun in Sulzbach gestartet ?


Wir sind so ca 14:30 gestartet, war halt eine Anrede von den HERREN....  )) wie es halt bei einer Eröffnung ist *g*
Wir sind die Strecke wirklich ganz gemütlich abgefahren... ich dencke aber mal, sie wäre es wert, nochmal bei trockenem Wetter hinzufahren ! dann müsste sie um einiges besser sein... Wenn so 4 Wochen dürrePeriode war    Steigungen mit >20% und 20cm Matsch kommt man bestimmt auch mit einem 2.35 Fat Albert nett hoch !

so nun erstmal einkaufen gehen *g* bis nachher

P.S. schade das du nicht dabei warst LUPO....

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (15. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> desshalb weiss ich auch net, wann und wer all gestartet ist  aber den Schilderungen nach musses doch ´ne ganz interessante Streckenführung sein
> 
> Wolfgang



... also nach viel bla bla   von Landrat und Co. sind wir 14.30 gestartet. Waren aber schon 13 Uhr vor Ort und konnten bißchen mit den MTBler vom Club Sulzbach quatschen. Wir waren zu dritt. Sakir, Kollege von Ihm und ich.

Mein Eindruck von der Runde ist possitiv. Wenns mal abgetrocknet ist, ist sicher auch (fast) alles fahrbar. Für mich hat die Runde 3 Schlüsselstellen mit denen ich immer Porbs haben werde.  

Stellt Euch vor Ihr fahrt 100-150m bei 15% Steigung. Also ich hab da schon mit das Kleinste drauf was geht und dann gehts lks. gegen Himmel 25% !!! Abgesehen von Kondi und Untersetzung hab ich mit meinem Tourenfully und aufrechter Sitzposition das Problem, das ich mein Vorderrad gar nicht mehr am Boden halten kann  Und einmal stehen heißt laufen, ich kann da nicht mehr anfahren und wär denkt das wars mit der Steigung, von wegen danach geht halt nur mit 10 oder 15% weiter  Sicher gibts den ein oder anderen von Euch (Gruß an Tboy mit seiner Rennfeile) der da hochzieht   Ich jedenfalls nicht!

Dann gibts noch zwei sehr steile Abfahrten. Nach dem Moto Augen zu und durch und hoffentlich passiert nicht. Da hab ich ein Problem mit meinem inneren Schweinehund der mich einen Salto schlagen oder am Baum kleben sieht. Das brauch ich nicht! Nur gut das ich kein Problem mit Absteigen habe  

Wie gesagt das sind meine Eindrücke, macht Euch selber ein Bild von der Runde. Für unsere Racer, Maratonisti und angehende Maratonisti ist die Runde doch Plichtprogramm ... oder sieht Du das anders @Sakir ?!

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (15. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder sieht Du das anders @Sakir ?!


*ganz meiner Meinung* 
man muss die Strecke gefahren sein, umn sich ein Bild machen zu können ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. März 2004)

Hört sich alles sehr viel versprechend an. Muß wohl doch mal mein Auto beladen und dort hin fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (15. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich alles sehr viel versprechend an. Muß wohl doch mal mein Auto beladen und dort hin fahren.


oder du startest von dir daheim, von Kahl isses bestimmt nur 25km entfernt... und von Steinheim ist es ca 35km bis zum Ortsschild !
Könnten wir mal bei einer Tour an einem Wochenende machen.

Michael


----------



## Google (15. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Reifen: du als an gehender Marathon Star kommst bestimmt nicht am RR vorbei.


 Lass mal gut sein mit "angehender Marathon Star"........ Marathon gerade so ja. Ziel ist erst mal Frammersbach.....dann schaun wir mal. Star schon mal gar nicht. Mitfahrn im Mittelfeld..das wär schon was. Mehr nicht.

@ Barbarossatour @ Die Wetterprognosen reichen von 16 C° - 19 C °. Gestern im Hessentext noch bis 20 C°. Könnt ne angenehme B-Tour werden....Vielleicht schon mal ohne ne Winterradlerhose   

Über die Wochendprognosen lass ich mich jetzt mal noch nicht aus  

Google


----------



## SteelManni (15. März 2004)

moin moin zusammen,

@google, ist 18.50 Uhrzeit Treffpunkt Parkplatz für die Barbarossatour ok?
 

Was Sulzbach betrifft, so hört sich das ja echt vielversprechend an!
>20% Steigung klingt gut, und wenn's dann noch n Sigletrail ist,
umso besser!  

barracuda und ich haben vor am 25.04. in Sulzbach bei der CCT
mitzufahren, ich denke das ist dann auch auf der Strecke. 

Können wir ja beim Stamm(z)isch nochmal drüber sprechen.


----------



## maixle (15. März 2004)

Gudde,

@RSK: Erstmal ein grosses Lob für Deine geführte Tour. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und war auch ziemlich anstrengend...nach fast 2 Wochen krankheitsbedingter Sportpause war es ziemlich hart für mich. Musst mir mal bei Gelegenheit auf der Karte zeigen, wo die Tour langgelaufen ist...ausserdem habt Ihr (RSK und Tboy) uns ganz schön über die Piste gescheucht ...FAZIT: Immer wieder gerne.

Aber demnächst bitte keinen Regen und Matsch mehr. Langsam bin ich diesbezüglich nämlich bedient...weil andauernd Dreck fressen, nervt. ***bet, fleh***

@Tboy: Danke nochmal für Deinen Zucker- und Kalorienschock am Ende. Wäre auf den letzten 5-6km vor Unterzuckerung fast vom Sattel gefallen...Du hast mir quasi das Leben gerettet  ...dafür gibts am Do ein Freigetränk Deiner Wahl von mir  .

...naja, demnächst sollte meine letzte Mahlzeit vor einer solchen Tour am besten nicht mehr nur das Frühstück um 8.30 Uhr sein...und nur zwei kläglichen Bananen auf der Tour sein...insgesamt wohl ein bisschen kärglich.

@all: Was meine Erfahrungen mit der Gore Bike Wear Windjacke anbetrifft, kann ich nur gutes berichten. Die ist wirklich absolut winddicht und bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch wasserabweisend, jedenfalls hat sie das am letzten Samstag recht gut unter Beweis gestellt. Allerdings sei hier erwähnt, dass die Windjacke eigentlich keine wirkliche Regenjacke ist. Ich denke aber, dass sie ihren mordsmässigen Preis durchaus wert ist, da sie im Sommer auch als Windweste aufgrund ihre Abzipärmel verwendet werden kann, also recht variabel.

Ob man allerdings die teure Regenjacke von Gore unbedingt benötigt, sei dahingestellt...wenn man viel im Regen fahren will, dann vielleicht schon  .

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass wir uns alle am Donnerstag sehen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Erdi01 (15. März 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Was Sulzbach betrifft, so hört sich das ja echt vielversprechend an!
> >20% Steigung klingt gut, und wenn's dann noch n Sigletrail ist,
> umso besser!
> 
> ...



... sicher doch, is Sigltrail, mit Steinen, Furchen, Wurzeln und was sonst noch dazugehört   und genau das is mein Problem so ne steile Rampe gibts im Taunus auch von Hohemark zum Fuchstanz. Dort is es aber Forstautobahn. Wenn ich mich da übern Lenker häng komm ich hoch  

Wenn Ihr die CC Tour in Sulzbach fahrt lernt Ihr die Strecke kennen. Wie mir ... glaube Cartsen hieß er ... vom Club Sulzbach erzählt hat. Führt die Tour genau dort lang. Je nach Sträckenlänge halt ein oder zwei Mal  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (15. März 2004)

@ Maixle keine Ursache unter Bikerkameraden doch immer    

So jetzt mal zu den Reifen also ich denke das man den RR von SChwalbe doch sicherlicherlich empfehlen kann bin Ihn zwar selbst noch nicht gefahren aber hab Ihn schon bestellt in der UST Variante 2.1. Ich denke das reicht auch weil der ziemlich breit und hoch bauen soll. Empfehlen kann ich auch den Michelin Comp S light auch sehr Leicht und geringer Rollwiderstandt.

Grundsätzlich gilt denke ich mal folgendes Leicht und geringer Rollwiderstand kurze oder kürzere Haltbarkeit bei Geländeeinsatzt durch dünnere Karkasse oft schlechter Grip bei nassem.

Andere Reifen mit dickerer Karkasse und gröberen Stollen haben meist besseren Grip bei nassem und halten auch länger. 

Also Leider schließt das eine das andere aus muß also jeder für sich entscheiden was er will.

Bei Schlammigem und Matschigen Untergrund sind nur 1.5 Reifen wirklich gut, wie Barracuda schreibt, diese sinken Tief ein und haben dann wieder kontakt zu festeren Untergrund.

So jetzt zu Google und seiner Frage wegen dem Puls beim Rennen. Also so ganz kann ich Hugo nicht zustimmen obwohl er es eigentlich wissen müsste nach der Diagnose.
Jetzt mal rein Sportwissenschaftlich

Bei einen Leistungstest wird die sogenannte IAN ermittelt. Das ist die Individuelle Anaerobe Schwelle. Diese sagt Dir bei welchen maximalen Puls Du fahren kannst bei der Dein Körper noch gerade soviel Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann um die Muskeln zu versorgen ohne das sie übersäuern. Wenn Du jetzt die SChwelle weißt kannst Du Dich daran halten und im Rennen genau an der Schwelle fahren um das Maximale aus Dir raus zu holen. Aber bei nen Mara ist das nicht ganz möglich weil Du ja durch das hügelige gelände immer belastung und entlastungphasen hast.

Aber wenn Du die Schwelle nicht weißt bringt Dir der Pulsmesser im Rennen eigentlich nichts. Du weist dann halt bei welchem Puls Du gerade bist. Aus fertig. Wenn Du halt zu oft am MaxPils fährst übersäuern Deine Muskel zu stark und Deine Leistung nimmt rapide ab.


----------



## tboy0709 (15. März 2004)

@ Hugo OkOk ich glaub Dir das mit den Speichen jetzt     kannte das aber wirklich nicht also danke nochmals.

Wegen der Software für PDA wgen Polar kannste mir da mal den link geben oder das Programm schicken das wär echt nett. Wo haste das jetzt her?

@ Sulzbacher ok Ihr habt mich überzeugt das nächste mal bin ich dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (15. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Für so Tage wie am Sonntag, Matsch und noch mehr Matsch empfiehlt sich ein dünner Reifen der Sinkt schön auf den Grund der Pfütze und findet dort wieder Gripp!
> 
> Ciao



... so habe ich das noch gar nich gesehen  

Im Moment hab ich Panaracer XC Pro in 1,8 drauf. O.K. hab ich wegen der optik aufgezogen. Haben rote Flanken und sieht auf meim schwarzen bike halt gut aus.  

Ich habe schon einige im Lauf der Zeit durch. Michelin und Schwalbe fand ich eigentlich mit am besten. Front S und XLS waren mir zu schwer. So gut 650 pro Stück. Comp S ... in diesem schimmligen grün   ... waren mit knapp 500 schon besser, aber sehr pannenanfällig. Hatte 6 PLatten in einer Seson  D  Dafür bin ich damit überall durchgekommen und liefen IMO sehr gut. Ob man da aber wirklich nen Unterschied spüren kann weiß ich net.

Schwalbe hatte ich mal den Skinny Jimmy @[email protected] glaube so heißt der in 1,9 is vom Profil aber wohl das selbe was Du empfiehlst. War auch gut aber so nach 1500 Km war der hintere runter  

Ach und den Conti Explorer hatte ich auch schon drauf in der ProTeckteion Version. Hatte auch einige PLatten damit, die ProTecktion such ich noch heute  

Ja Ja, schwieriges Thema. Mein Favorit wäre eindeutig der Comp S, wenn ich nich die vielen Platten gehabt hätte, müßte ich gar nich überlegen.  

Also such ich weiter nach der "Eierlegenden..." oder wie das Tierchen heißt  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (15. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du halt zu oft am MaxPils.......  übersäuern Deine Muskel zu stark und Deine Leistung nimmt rapide ab.



Stimmt. Mein MaxPils liegt bei 1,9 Promille. Da kann schon mal meine Leistung stark abfallen    

Ich erstatte mal Bericht was ich alles bei Bicycles so gekauft hab....

Google   

Wegen den schmalen Reifen. Die Aussage das ein schmaler Reifen im Schlamm mehr Gripp hat, würd ich mal nicht mit unterschreiben. In der Praxis ist es doch wohl kaum so, daß wir unterm Schlamm festen Untergrund finden...Jedenfalls nicht in der Tiefe in der der Reifen noch ne Chance hat den Untergrund zu erreichen. Ich meine: Wenn schlammig dann ist es richtig schlammig, dann nutzen auch die dünnen Reifen nichts mehr. Mit schmalen Reifen hat man doch eher Nachteile: Wurzeln, Steine, feuchtes Laub, Kies, sandiger Untergrund....Das ist doch die Regel beim Mtb....Vor zwei Wochen wars an der Kahl lang ziemlich schlammig übern Wiesenweg...so wirds heute noch sein. @ Also ich bevorzuge da auch lieber einen breiten Stollenpneu als was schmales was einsinkt.... kein bißchen mehr Grip..... schluckt nur Energie. Das meine Meinung.

@ Maixle, tboy @ Wie hat sich den die Unterzuckerung bemerkbar gemacht ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (15. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber wenn Du die Schwelle nicht weißt bringt Dir der Pulsmesser im Rennen eigentlich nichts. Du weist dann halt bei welchem Puls Du gerade bist. Aus fertig. Wenn Du halt zu oft am MaxPils fährst übersäuern Deine Muskel zu stark und Deine Leistung nimmt rapide ab.



das is so nich ganz richtig
aus zwei gründen
1: du kannst nich permanent an der schwelle fahrn, wär zwar energetisch optimal aber bergab mit nem 170er puls fahrn das is scho was  
das zweite, und viel entscheidendere.

die schwelle kannste so wie sie z.b. bei ner LD festgestellt wird, maximal ne stunde aufrecht erhalten....

wird bissi länger

also...die schwelle bestimmt nich wie viel herzschläge du verkraftest, sondern wie viel watt du treten kannst.
jetz hat nich jeder n kraftleistungsmesser am bike so dass man n indiz dafür braucht...nunja, das is dann nunmal die herzfrequenz...die erlaubt n einigermassen genauen einblick wo man grad is.

jetz sagt man an der schwelle biste dann wenn der körper so viel laktat abbaut wie er in den muskeln produziert, und dass is dann eben bei so und so viel watt/bei der herzfrequenz....wie gesagt ne stunde in etwa geht das gut, mit hoher quälneigung auch ne stunde und zehn, würdest du länger die leistung aufrecht erhalten würdest du einfach vom rad fallen weil der körper völlig unterzuckert is(schönen gruß an maixle)

nun....wie kommts dazu?
ganz einfach....hat zwei gründe...zum einen führt die körperliche belastung zur dehydrierung und nährstoffmangel....logisch, versteht jeder, deswegen trinkt und isst man zwischendurch....nun braucht der körper aber auch energie zum verdaun, was zu nem leistungsabfall an den pedalen führt(der magen sammelt blut dass dann woanders fehlt), schlimmer aber, so viel energie/wasser wie du im rennen verbrauchst kannste nich gleichzeitig zuführn...tatsache, brauchen wir nich drüber diskutiern

der andere grund wieso man nich länger als ne stunde die leistung halten kann, is dass die hormone da n strich durch die rechnung machen....während der erschöpfung schütet das hirn und etlich drüsen endorphine, testosteron und stresshormone aus, die je nach mischung dafür sorgen dass dein puls und stoffwechsel richtig gas geben.....würd soweit alles funktioniern wenn genügend zucker da wär...isser aber nich!!!(deswegen carboloading, um das hinauszuzögern)

aus den beiden gründen kannste eben nich länger als run ne stunde an der schwelle fahrn....brauchste aber auch ga nich

zu anfang hatten wirs ja vom laktat...das wird gebildet wenn der körper ne sauerstoffschuld eingeht und schmerzt dann in den muskeln, was jeder schon ma gespürt hat....jetz isses so dass die meisten rennen/marathons im zyklus von sagen wir 30min. bergauf und bergab gehn....jetz kannste je nach trainingstand, am berg 110% der schwelle gehn, und ruhst dich dann bergab wieder aus, was dazu führt dass das laktat(teilweise) wieder abgebaut wird, am nächsten berg das selbe spiel....das geht dann solang bis du im ziel bist

wenn du dein körper kennst und das maximal mögliche fährst verändert sich während der fahrt dein tempo nicht, im ziel biste aber platt.
gehste zu forsch ran, baust du ab...unterzuckerung, krämpfe, das übliche halt
wenn du zu locker rangehst haste das gefühl nach den 50/60/70km die gleiche runde nochma fahrn zu können

deswegen isses ratsam vor nem rennen mit dem pulsmesser unter rennbedinungen zu testen....streng nach puls fahrn is im rennen im ersten moment einfach blödsinn weil du nich weisst wie du fahrn darfst um nich ein zu brechen.....die schwelle wird im test bestimmt, leider aber nicht die fähigkeit deines körpers das laktat ab zu baun, was aber grad im marathon extrem wichtig is.

wenn du jetz vorher ma damit trainierst guggst du einfach ma ganz passiv was dein herz wie macht, ohne jetz speziell in irgend nem bereich fahrn zu wollen....sondern einfach erstma nur guggen...so erfährst du dann was du auf dauer verträgst, da bringt dir leider auch ne LD recht wenig....die zeigt dir nur wo du TRAINIERN solltest, nicht aber wo du im wettkampf fährst

FAZIT:
pulsmesser allein bringt dir nix wenn du damit nix anzufangen weisst, und ne LD allein reicht leider nicht, und du wirst auch kein trainer finden der dir sagen kann wie schnell dein herz im wettkampf schlagen darf

(im wettkamp erhöhter stresshormon-(adrenalin)spiegel, evtl. vorbelastung.etc etc....)

sorry @tboy aber ne LD allein is nich alles  

haste ma mim stenger telefoniert?

den pda bring ich am donnerstag mit und geb n bischen damit an


----------



## Hugo (15. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... so habe ich das noch gar nich gesehen
> 
> Im Moment hab ich Panaracer XC Pro in 1,8 drauf. O.K. hab ich wegen der optik aufgezogen. Haben rote Flanken und sieht auf meim schwarzen bike halt gut aus.
> 
> ...




wegen reifenwahl
fährst du butyl-schläcue oder latex? un dhast du scheiben, oder felgenbremsen?
wenn du scheibenbremsen und butyl hast, versuchs ma mit latex...bhab vor zwo monaten die michelins verbannt....mit latexschläuchen in ZWEI jahren einen platten!!!


----------



## Google (16. März 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @google, ist 18.50 Uhrzeit Treffpunkt Parkplatz für die Barbarossatour ok?



@[email protected] Hab ganz vergessen Dir zu antworten. Ich will ja nicht um 5 Minuten feilschen aber 18:45 wär schon besser. Von der Limesbrücke sind es höchstens knappe 10 Minuten zum Parkplatz. Treffpunkt ist ja dort 18:30. Mit Verpätung des Startzeitpunktes eingerechnet, denk ich das Du mit 18:45 auf der sicheren Seite bist und niemand wegen evtl Wartens wieder auskühlt.

Google


----------



## Ippie (16. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

wie Maixle schon schrieb: Ich will ebenfalls kein Regen und Match mehr. Am Sonntag war das Wetter zwar schön, aber so eingesaut hatte ich mich noch nie. Schlamm, Schlamm und nochmals Schlamm!   Die Sonntags-Spaziergänger schauten alle recht komisch. Meine Familie hat mich fast nicht mehr erkannt. Aber das Wetter wird besser.  

@[email protected] Ich habe doch Zeit. :D Ich bin morgen dabei! :hüpf: 

@[email protected] Zum Thema Unterzuckerung: Hatte letzte Woche auf der Rolle so ein Problem. Obwohl ich 2 Std vorher was gegessen hatte, bin ich nach 20 min. fast vom Rad gekippt. Erst wird es im Magen so komisch und danach gibt es einen tollen Tunnelblick. Und das ohne Alkohol! :bier: Ich habe mich schon gewundert, das der Fernseher immer kleiner wird. :cool:  Dann habe ich erst mal 2 Brote reingehauen und konnte ohne Probs weiterfahren.

@[email protected] Hört sich echt interessant an. Werde mir die Strecke auch mal anschauen.

Mit der WE-Planung warte ich auch noch bis Donnerstag. Soll ja ja nicht so gut werden :mad:  Schaun' mer mal.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (16. März 2004)

Sieht wie ein altes Bike aus, nach Jahren aussem See rausgezogen.....  


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich habe doch Zeit.  Ich bin morgen dabei!


 Schön !! 





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Unterzuckerung: Hatte letzte Woche auf der Rolle so ein Problem..........  und danach gibt es einen tollen Tunnelblick.......... Und das ohne Alkohol!


 Jetzt hab ich in den letzten Stunden doch viel gelernt...Der Tunnelblick: Entweder erreichbar durch Maxpils oder gar zum günstigen Nulltarif der Unterzuckerung   

Ok, ich verspreche Euch für die nächsten 10 Beiträge ernsthafteren Inhalt  

Google


----------



## Hugo (16. März 2004)

@tboy

gugg dir ma die webcam vom gr. feldberg an....spät. am wochenende können wir die 1700hm erstmals machen
ach und nimm am do. den pda mit, dann kann ich dir die programme gleich rüberschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. März 2004)

@[email protected]
Den Thread wollste nicht empfehlen ??
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=94436

@ Alle  Vielleicht krieg ich ja noch ne Antwort: Was haltet Ihr von Pneus 2,25 hinten, 2,1 vorne ??


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Den Thread wollste nicht empfehlen ??
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=94436
> 
> @ Alle Vielleicht krieg ich ja noch ne Antwort: Was haltet Ihr von Pneus 2,25 hinten, 2,1 vorne ??


eigentlich nicht, genau so wenig wie den hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=100170&highlight=racing+ralph

@Tboy, ich hab meine RR UST jetzt schon zeit 2 Wochen, kann die gerne einen Dealer dafür empfehlen der vieleicht etwas schneller ist weil wir grade beim Thema sind. Hast du deinen Laufräder schon?????

CU donnerstag


----------



## Hugo (16. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Den Thread wollste nicht empfehlen ??
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=94436
> 
> @ Alle  Vielleicht krieg ich ja noch ne Antwort: Was haltet Ihr von Pneus 2,25 hinten, 2,1 vorne ??



wenn dann andersrum


----------



## tboy0709 (16. März 2004)

Also wegen den Reifen und Laufrädern könnt ich jetzt bald verrückt werden ich warte jetzt schon seit über 5 Wochen auf das Zeug.

Also nochmal zu dem Puls im Rennen. Klar hast Du damit recht Hugo hatte ich aber auch geschrieben wenn Du richtig gelesen hast das es kaum möglich sein wird ständig knapp Unterhalb der Schwelle zu fahren weil ja das Gelände zu stark Profiliert ist. Aber rein Theoretisch wäre das am besten. Natürlich ist es auch klar das Du ständig Energie zuführen must. 

Aber egal jetzt. Leider haben die wenigsten Rennerfahrung und können damit sowieso noch nichts anfangen. Erfahrungen werden erst über die Rennzeit gemacht. Tipps schön und gut aber das muß eh jeder für sich rausfinden wieviel er geben kann.

@ Google was Maixle meint war ein ganz einfacher Hungerast die Speicher waren lehr Deine Beine fühlen sich wie Gummi an Tunnelblick kann auch vorkommen es kommt einfach nichts mehr an Leistung aus Deinem Körper. Aber ganz so einfach wie Ippi das schreibt isses nicht einfach zwei Scheiben Brot oder was anderes zu sich nehmen. Wenn der Hungerast mal da is isses auch schon zu spät bis sich der Körper davon erholt vergeht mit unter 0,5-1,5 std je nach köperlicher Verfassung.  

@ Barracuda und wie fährt er sich?


----------



## tboy0709 (16. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen den schmalen Reifen. Die Aussage das ein schmaler Reifen im Schlamm mehr Gripp hat, würd ich mal nicht mit unterschreiben. In der Praxis ist es doch wohl kaum so, daß wir unterm Schlamm festen Untergrund finden...Jedenfalls nicht in der Tiefe in der der Reifen noch ne Chance hat den Untergrund zu erreichen. Ich meine: Wenn schlammig dann ist es richtig schlammig, dann nutzen auch die dünnen Reifen nichts mehr. Mit schmalen Reifen hat man doch eher Nachteile: Wurzeln, Steine, feuchtes Laub, Kies, sandiger Untergrund....Das ist doch die Regel beim Mtb....Vor zwei Wochen wars an der Kahl lang ziemlich schlammig übern Wiesenweg...so wirds heute noch sein. @ Also ich bevorzuge da auch lieber einen breiten Stollenpneu als was schmales was einsinkt.... kein bißchen mehr Grip..... schluckt nur Energie. Das meine Meinung.



Also Deine Aussagen sind so ziemlich komplett falsch. Und zwar aus folgendem Grund.  Bei Schlamm verhält es sich weit hergeholt so ähnlich wie bei Aquaplaning mit breiten Reifen schwimmst Du obendrauf weil Du ne größere Auflagefläche hast, bei schmalen Reifen sinkst Du aufgrund der geringeren Verdrängung tief ein. Mal ganz ehrlich Du bist doch noch in kein Schlammloch gefahren das so tief ist das Dein komplettes Laufrad drin versinkt. Also gibts auch unterhalb der Schlammlöcher wieder festen Grund den Du mit dem Schmalen Reifen aufgrund der niedrigen Verdrängung wieder erreichst. Zudem haben die Schmalen Schlammreifen, denn diese sind extra für diese Witterungen gemacht, gröbere Stollen mit besserem Selbstreinigungseffekt so das Du immer nen freien Reifen hast der greift.

Mit nem breiten Reifen schwimmst Du sozusagen aufm Schlamm der setzt sich zu und Du hast quasi Slicks, wies dann um den Grip bestellt ist kannste Dir ja denken. 

Nicht umsonst werden dei 1,5 Reifchen als Schlammspezialisten angeboten


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda und wie fährt er sich?


Kann dir noch nichts Berichten, hab noch meine Michelin Winterreifen drauf!
Aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt nicht mehr lange


----------



## tboy0709 (16. März 2004)

@ Barracuda sag mir mal wo Du sie her hast und zu welchen Preis. Da wo ich se bestellt hab die bekommen sie einfach net bei die LRS sind jetzt ohne Reifen aufm weg zu mir. Mein Preis war 39 für einen.


----------



## Sakir (16. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Deine Aussagen
> ................
> 1,5 Reifchen als Schlammspezialisten angeboten


Aha, hoch interessant, das wusste ich auch nicht ! THX
Dann sind wohl breite Reifen ( z.B. 2.35 )eher etwas für.....trockenes Gelände ?

Michael


----------



## Hugo (16. März 2004)

ihr erratet nie was ich heut gemacht hab  

war heute mit kurzen hosen biken....super geil!!!!!
wollt ich nur ma erwähnen weil ich mich über das wetter momentan so freu wie n kleines kind über n geschenkten lutscher  

wenns wetter hält fahr ich freitag den feldberg rauf...wer macht mit?
@tboy
das haste nich geschrieben, aber darüber unterhalten   wir uns am donnerstag  

eins noch @tboy

hast du n palm-top oder n pocketpc? weil die software die ich hab is nur für ppc...wenns anregungen oder probleme damit geben sollte, ruhig melden...ich steh in korrespondenz zum entwickler und der hat mir schon versprochen die ein oder andere änderung vor zu nehmen  
aber auch davon dann mehr am donnerstag


----------



## Erdi01 (16. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wegen reifenwahl
> fährst du butyl-schläcue oder latex? un dhast du scheiben, oder felgenbremsen?
> wenn du scheibenbremsen und butyl hast, versuchs ma mit latex...bhab vor zwo monaten die michelins verbannt....mit latexschläuchen in ZWEI jahren einen platten!!!



... also fahre Scheibe und butyl. Willst Du mir hiermit sagen ich soll mir ruhig die Comp S wieder zulegen und auf latex wechseln, das wär dann pannensicher   

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (16. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda sag mir mal wo Du sie her hast und zu welchen Preis. Da wo ich se bestellt hab die bekommen sie einfach net bei die LRS sind jetzt ohne Reifen aufm weg zu mir. Mein Preis war 39 für einen.


ruf Günter mal an (06186/201310), da hab ich meine her. Preis ist, sag ich mal Verhandlungssache. Durch seine Job bei Fusion, sitzt er da wohl an der Quelle, den das Rennteam von Fusion wird von Schwalbe unterstützt.

Der Laden ist aber Morgen wahrscheilich zu, Mittwoch sind Nachmittags die Geschäfte in GK zu.

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (16. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... also fahre Scheibe und butyl. Willst Du mir hiermit sagen ich soll mir ruhig die Comp S wieder zulegen und auf latex wechseln, das wär dann pannensicher
> 
> Erdi01




naja ich sachs ma so...hab seit zwei jahrn kein platten mehr und bis vor 6 wochen noch die compS/XLS drauf, und selbst mim conti hab ich seit dem keinen platten

kannst ma im techtalk guggen...entweder leichtbau oder laufräder...da is grad ne umfrage zu dem thema am laufen

latex hat halt den grossen vorteil dass sie weniger zickig auf zu wenig druck reagiern, und auch kein grosses problem mit dornen haben.
meinen letzten platten vor rund zwei jahren, damals warn die latex frisch drauf, hab ich erst n tag später bemerkt...der dorn steckte noch drin und hat quasi "gedichtet"


----------



## Hugo (16. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, hoch interessant, das wusste ich auch nicht ! THX
> Dann sind wohl breite Reifen ( z.B. 2.35 )eher etwas für.....trockenes Gelände ?
> 
> Michael



jein...schmale reifen laufen auch auf trockenem boden besser, aber dämpfen eben nich so doll

ich würd mir hier ga nich son kopp über den "richtigen" reifen machen...wenn der alte abgefahrn is einfach einen der momentan "modernen" reifen aufziehn...hat schon seine gründe wieso die momentan gut gehn
wirklich schlechte reifen gibts kaum noch, und gerade bei den marathons wo 1000starter am start stehn findest du 1000 verschiedene reifen und jeder schwört auf seinen


----------



## tboy0709 (16. März 2004)

@ Barracuda hähä genau das hab ich vorhin gemacht leider hat er mir gesagt das er zur Zeit keine besorgen kann    verflucht wo bekomm ich denn jetzt nur die scheiß Reifen her. wür die gern in nem Shop in der nähe Ordern dann fallen keine Versandgebüren an. Aber irgendwie hat oder bekommt den keiner auf die schnelle. Bei Bikediscount gibts für 39 das Stück aber 9Porto  

Das kann doch net sein bei Michelins Comp S light wars die selbe schei..e


----------



## Erdi01 (16. März 2004)

@sakir @all ... und wers net glaubt der gugt in mei Fotoalbum, me warn werklisch daaa ...


----------



## Google (17. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda hÃ¤hÃ¤ genau das hab ich vorhin gemacht leider hat er mir gesagt das er zur Zeit keine besorgen kann    verflucht wo bekomm ich denn jetzt nur die scheiÃ Reifen her. wÃ¼r die gern in nem Shop in der nÃ¤he Ordern dann fallen keine VersandgebÃ¼ren an. Aber irgendwie hat oder bekommt den keiner auf die schnelle. Bei Bikediscount gibts fÃ¼r 39 das StÃ¼ck aber 9â¬Porto
> 
> Das kann doch net sein bei Michelins Comp S light wars die selbe schei..e



Reifen: Wer die Qual hat, hat die Wahl.....Aber nur theoretisch. Das was man will oder fÃ¼rn Marathon fahrn soll iss nÃ¤mlich scheinbar nie da !!

Jedenfalls hab ichs im dritten Analuf geschafft, mir in der Bikeschmiede in Offenbach Michelin Comp S light 2,0 zu kaufen....Habe die beiden fÃ¼r 75  Euronen bekommen. Die haben Ã¼brigens noch ziemlich viel davon weil letztes Jahr die Nachfrage nach denen wohl sehr groÃ war....3 Monate Lieferfrist und so....Da haben die gleich mal gehortet, Nachfrage hat sich aber normalisiert and so on.

Ich war bei Bicycles in Frankfurt...Na ja, nicht so richtig Ã¼berzeugt...Ich hatte eine ehrliche Beratung, d.h. alles was man mir empfohlen hat war gerade ausverkauft   Hab gedacht, daÃ der Laden an sich mehr Auswahl hat....Bei dem Riesenkatalog den die haben. Zumindest hab ich mir Clickschuhe gekauft. Addidas Pingora MTB fÃ¼r 60 Euronen. Auch hier war die Auswahl begrenzt und ich hab letztendlich den GÃ¼nstigsten genommen. Ich werd ihn eben mal probiern.

Dann war ich noch beim Bikemax und wie gesagt bei der Bikeschmiede. Ich muÃ es immer wieder betonen. Da kriegst Du ne Beratung, die nicht an der Praxis vorbeigeht und die Leutz, die da gerade arbeiten sind alle mit Enthusiasmus dabei. Auswahl ist auch ok. Kann ich nur empfehlen...Man lieÃ mich sogar an den Powerriegeln, die sie gerade futterten teil haben  Nett gell ?

@ Barbarossatour @ Nutzt das gute Wetter. FÃ¼r heute sind 18 - 24 C gemeldet und morgen soll alles vorbei sein !!! Aufi gehts !!!!

Bis spÃ¤testens zum Stammtisch


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. März 2004)

@Tboy soll ich dir meine mal zum dran richen am Do mit bringen  

Was bin ich so gemein. Was ich dir an bieten kann ist ein UST XL S von Michelin in schwarz, hab beim Angebot vom Stadler zugeschlagen ein Vorderreifen, zwei Hinterreifen und da ist im Moment noch einer übrig!

Kannst ja mal Bescheid sagen.

P.S.: die RR geb ich net Her!!!


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barbarossatour @ Nutzt das gute Wetter. Für heute sind 18 - 24 C gemeldet und morgen soll alles vorbei sein !!! Aufi gehts !!!!
> :



Tja, ich würde unheimlich gerne - aber ich bin immer noch nicht gesund. Deswegen habe ich mich auch wieder abgemeldet für heute abend  Tut mir wirklich leid, zumal ich am kommenden Wochenende auch unterwegs sein werde und nicht radeln kann. Wenn ich nicht ab und zu in den Keller gehen würde, wüsste ich schon gar nicht mehr wie mein Bike eigentlich aussieht... 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß heute abend,
Christian


----------



## Lupo (17. März 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich würde unheimlich gerne - aber ich bin immer noch nicht gesund.


geht mir genausso  und wie mein Bike aussieht will ich am Besten garnet wissen, das steht noch so da, wie ich´s am Donnerstag abgestellt hab. Seit Freitag geht´s mir zum  :kotz: 
also dann (hoffentlich) bis Morgen,
Wolfgang
(gibt´s beim Cracy Cactus eigentlich Kamilletee)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (17. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Reifen: Wer die Qual hat, hat die Wahl.....Aber nur theoretisch. Das was man will oder fürn Marathon fahrn soll iss nämlich scheinbar nie da !!
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ichs im dritten Analuf geschafft, mir in der Bikeschmiede in Offenbach Michelin Comp S light 2,0 zu kaufen....Habe die beiden für 75  Euronen bekommen. Die haben übrigens noch ziemlich viel davon weil letztes Jahr die Nachfrage nach denen wohl sehr groß war....3 Monate Lieferfrist und so....Da haben die gleich mal gehortet, Nachfrage hat sich aber normalisiert and so on.
> 
> ...




75 für zwei compS light?
du hast zu viel geld  

ma ehrlich, ich wüsste n händer der sie momentan da hat und für 25/stk verkauft, aber is jetz wohl zu spät.

egal...wenns um teile geht die schelcht verfügbar sind, gibts allg. noch zwei läden in aburg die empfehlenswert sind...dsa wärn zum einen der stenger, den einige wohl kennen(gruß an tboy und barracuda) der in hösbach is, und zum andern die bikestation am bahnhof in aburg.

wenns sein muss werden dann auch schonma teile von komplettbikes demontiert um sie sehr aufdringlichen kunden(wie mir z.b.) zu verkaufen und endlich ihre ruhe zu haben  

@google
welche farbe haben denn deine wildgripper?

ach nudn nochwas bezügl. cc....gibts da ne homepage von weil ich weiss überhaupt nich wo das sein soll ud so gut kenn ich mich in HU wirklich nich aus dass ich mit ner adresse was anfangen könnt


----------



## Erdi01 (17. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wenns sein muss werden dann auch schonma teile von komplettbikes demontiert um sie sehr aufdringlichen kunden(wie mir z.b.) zu verkaufen und endlich ihre ruhe zu haben
> 
> @



... also das kann ich Unterschreiben! Gilt auch für die Bikeschmiede bei der ich seit 95 Kunde bin. Klar geh ich auch mal fremd, aber wenns drauf ankommt bin ich immer mit Pifiee oder Klüh (den Big Boses) dort klar gekommen. Und vor allem ham se Ahnung wovon sie reden.

Ich wollt unbedingt nen Jekyll mit Letfy. Als Frameset unbezahlbar. Nach dem 3, 4 Besuch hatt ich se so weit. Pifiee hat seit 700er Ausstellungsbike auseinandergerissen und mir nur den Framset zum sehr fairen Preis vermacht. Und das Laufrad hab ich Ihm auch noch aus den Rippen geleiert, hat er auch noch Arbeit mit gehabt. Den ich wollte x317 Disc, Alunippel rot, schwarz im Wechsel und so weiter. Wußte er im Ersten Moment gar nich wie er es zentrieren soll. Hat er aber hingekriegt und alles über sich ergehen lassen ... Naja Kundentreue zahlt sich halt doch aus   

O.K. dafür zahl ich halt hin und wieder bei Kleinteilen ein paar Euros mehr, aber nie den regulären Preis, den er kennt auch die Versandhändler. Was die können kann er auch, wenn er will  

Da fällt mir ein, hab jetzt 500 km auf em Laufrad ... zeit zum nachzentrieren ...da wird er sich freuen  

Postet doch mal Eure Versandhändler, die Ihr so kennt, Mal sehen ob einer bei is den ich noch nicht kenn  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (17. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> 75â¬ fÃ¼r zwei compS light?
> du hast zu viel geld
> 
> ma ehrlich, ich wÃ¼sste n hÃ¤nder der sie momentan da hat und fÃ¼r 25â¬/stk verkauft, aber is jetz wohl zu spÃ¤t........................
> ...



NÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶, ist noch nicht zu spÃ¤t. Sag mir bitte den HÃ¤ndler und die Anschrift, besser noch ne Telefonnummer. Wenn das stimmt, bring ich die Dinger verpackt  zurÃ¼ck, bzw. will einen ordentlichen Preis dafÃ¼r zahlen...Und die sollen sich mal trauen was zu sagen !!!

Ich muÃ eh noch mal hin weil ich von der Schmiede Ã¼ber Kulanz neue NeoprenÃ¼berzieher bekomme. Ein ReiÃverschluÃ ist kaputt gegangen.

Noch sinds Schwarze......

Google


----------



## yakko (17. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barbarossatour @ Nutzt das gute Wetter. Für heute sind 18 - 24 C gemeldet und morgen soll alles vorbei sein !!! Aufi gehts !!!!



Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich nicht gleich meine Arbeit hier hinschmeiße und mitfahre.
Wo ist denn die Limesbrückel, ist das irgendwie ausgeschildert oder kann ich in der Nähe parken? Gibt es es Straße, die ich auch im Stadtplan finde?

yakko


----------



## Google (17. März 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich nicht gleich meine Arbeit hier hinschmeiße und mitfahre.
> Wo ist denn die Limesbrückel, ist das irgendwie ausgeschildert oder kann ich in der Nähe parken? Gibt es es Straße, die ich auch im Stadtplan finde?
> 
> yakko



@ Yakko @ sehe grad, daß Dueiner der wenigen bist, dessen Handynr. ich noch nicht gespeichert habe...Wollt Dich nämlich anrufen....

Ruf mich einfach an: 0179/915 2 935

So, ich mach mich jetzt heim.....

Google


----------



## Sakir (17. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir @all ... und wers net glaubt der gugt in mei Fotoalbum, me warn werklisch daaa ...


*VOLL KONKRET *g**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (17. März 2004)

Ich glaub ich bin auch so weit für meine Schnupfen, Hals und Gliederschmerzen Pause. 
Muss mich etwas Pflegen will nächste Woche in den Center Parc mit Familie  

Hugo kennst du die in Kahl aus, zb. Wasserturm? Kann dich in Schlepptau nehmen für morgen abend, zum CC!!

adios Muchacos <- oder so ähnlich


----------



## Hugo (17. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich bin auch so weit für meine Schnupfen, Hals und Gliederschmerzen Pause.
> Muss mich etwas Pflegen will nächste Woche in den Center Parc mit Familie
> 
> Hugo kennst du die in Kahl aus, zb. Wasserturm? Kann dich in Schlepptau nehmen für morgen abend, zum CC!!
> ...



jupp kenn ich, aber hab erst um 8 feierabend, danach noch umziehn, also wär ich erst um halb9 viertel vor 9 in kahl.
würd dir das reichen oder willste pünktlich sein?

@google
frag ma beim rene nach(radsport könig in seligenstadt) und sag ihm er soll dir n guten preis machen.
sollte er sie wider erwarten nicht da haben(war das letzte ma vor zwo wochen bei ihm, und da warn noch einige da) kann er sie dir in aller regel binnen 48std. besorgen.-

oder bestell dir doch den RR bei bike-components....die scheinen den momentan da zu haben für 26,60 in 2,1


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> jupp kenn ich, aber hab erst um 8 feierabend, danach noch umziehn, also wär ich erst um halb9 viertel vor 9 in kahl.
> würd dir das reichen oder willste pünktlich sein?


Wollte pünktlich sein, nehm noch Steelmanni mit und hab schon mit ihm alles ausgemacht!

Die Limesbrücke kennst du ja? Also über die Brücke rüber, auf der anderen Main die erst Strasse rein (geht Richtung ALDI), dann immer grade aus, an der Leitblanke vorbei (da steht auch schon ein Kaktus als Wegweiser) dann geht es irgend wann rechts runter Richtung Main, denke ab da findest du es!

Wenn du fragen hast, sende dir mal meine Handynummer!

Ciao, bis morgen bei einem


----------



## Google (18. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @google
> frag ma beim rene nach(radsport kÃ¶nig in seligenstadt) und sag ihm er soll dir n guten preis machen.
> sollte er sie wider erwarten nicht da haben(war das letzte ma vor zwo wochen bei ihm, und da warn noch einige da) kann er sie dir in aller regel binnen 48std. besorgen.-
> oder bestell dir doch den RR bei bike-components....die scheinen den momentan da zu haben fÃ¼r 26,60â¬ in 2,1


Danke erst mal fÃ¼r die Info. Ich ruf erst mal beim KÃ¶nig an. Dann werd ich die Schmiede anrufen, die Leutz mal aufklÃ¤ren und noch mal um einen fairen Preis
bitten. Ich lass da, finde ich jedenfalls, genug Geld. Ist eigentlich mein BikehÃ¤ndler geworden, von dem ich nur positives berichten konnte. Schaun wir mal...Eine Hand wÃ¤scht die andere....Ich erwart da ein Entgegenkommen. Ansonsten ein Kunde weniger und keine Empfehlung mehr....

Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, daÃ ich nur positives zu berichten hab....

@[email protected] Vergess heut abend blos net mein Zeug !!! Sonst muÃte es mir persÃ¶nlich vorbei bringen   

@ Barracuda @ Dein Buch bring ich auch mit   

Google


----------



## maixle (18. März 2004)

Morsche zusammen,

nun ist der grosse Tag endlich da  .

@all: Sollte ich wider Erwarten später dran sein, der Tisch ist auf meinen Nachnamen und für 15 Personen bestellt worden.

@Lupo: Ich denke, wir können Dir dort einen Gesundheitstee organisieren...aber auch ein "klinisch" reiner Tequila tötet wahrscheinlich so jedes Bakterium und Virus in Deinem Körper in rasender Geschwindigkeit ab . Solltest Du es heute abend nicht schaffen, dann wünsche ich Dir an dieser Stelle nochmal gute Besserung.

@kwi-schan:...dasselbe natürlich auch Dir. Aber das können auch durchaus Symptone für Entzugserscheinung des Bikens sein. Sowas lässt sich mit Ersatzdrogen befriedigen .

Sollte jemand noch irgendwelche Probleme/Absagen haben, kann er sich gerne bei mir unter 0179-5029374 melden.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, alles weitere heute abend.
Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (18. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

gestern war es das erste mal! Es war so schön! Das ich im diesem Jahr mit kurzer Hose unterwegs war.    
Da fährt man gleich ein paar km/h schneller.  
Ich werde heute abend noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde drehen. Ab morgen wird das Wetter Sch....!

Wenn ich mir die Krankenstatistik der letzten Wochen anschaue, wird mir anders. Ich hatte meinen letzten leichten Schnupfen im November und das soll auch so bleiben. Oder darf ich dann nicht mehr mitfahren?  
Ich wünsche allen eine GUTE BESSERUNG
Und lasst heute abend Eure Bazillen schön Zuhause.   

bis im Crazy Cactus

Volker


----------



## Google (18. März 2004)

Wegen der Wilgripper: Beim Radsport KÃ¶nig wurden sie mir fÃ¼r 37 Euro das Stk. angeboten, also 1 â¬ Ersparnis gegenÃ¼ber der Bikeschmiede. Allerdings auch ohne feilschen. @[email protected] haste da eben gute Connections...Man kennt dich dort: " der mit dem Rothwild ? "  

Bei bike components gibts meine Reifen sogar fÃ¼r 22 Euronen das StÃ¼ck. Inklusive der Versandkosten komme ich immer noch auf eine satte Ersparnis von 24 Euro gegenÃ¼ber der Schmiede !!

Ich hab darauf hin mit der Bikeschmiede telefoniert. Ergebnis: Ich habe jetzt gerne den Preis dafÃ¼r bezahlt. Die Bikeschmiede hat da nÃ¤mlich ( derzeit jedenfalls ) Fachpersonal aus der Szene welches auch bezahlt werden will !! Ist eben ein Unterschied ob ich Ã¼ber einen  "Schuppen" RadzubehÃ¶r ohne Service verticke oder ein Bikeladen mit guten Personal fÃ¼hren will.....Wer genaueres hÃ¶ren will, wir sehen uns ja heute abend...

In Zukunft werd ich mir genau Ã¼berlegen wann ich ein Internetshop  oder ein FachgeschÃ¤ft in Anspruch nehme.

Morgen jedenfalls werd ich meine im November fÃ¼r 39 Euronen gekaufte Neoprenanzieher dort ohne Probleme gegen Neue tauschen..( fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Saison  ) 

Google


----------



## tboy0709 (18. März 2004)

Shit   jetzt hab ich mal gedacht das Wetter bleibt so nix da solls doch am Wochenende schon wieder ******* werden. Und ich wollt am Samstag doch auch zum ersten mal in kurzen Hosen fahren   

So wies Wetter werden soll lässt sich am Wochenede ja gar nicht fahren vor lauter Regen.
Falls doch würde ich gerne anbieten am Sonntag mal bei mir zu fahren da isses wenigstens einigermasen Schlammfrei    weiteres können wir ja später mal bequatschen, also bis dann.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. März 2004)

... Moin, moin ... alles Wach  

war doch ganz spaßig gestern. Jetzt hab ich Euch mal ohne Arbeitskleidung gesehen. Jetzt erkenn ich die Leut auch auf de Gass  

So und wer sorgt jetzt für schönen Wetter ...  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (19. März 2004)

Guten Morgen...

Stammtisch:  Wie immer sehr nett  Einziger Wehrmutstropfen war, daß wir an einem langen Tisch gesessen haben und man sich nicht mit jeden unterhalten konnte.

@ Hugo @ Was war los ?? Im Gegensatz zu den Biketouren hast es nicht so mit Autotouren ??   Jedenfalls sorry, daß wir Deine Anrufe nicht gehört haben. Die Musik im Lokal war zwar nicht so laut, daß man sich nicht mehr hätte unterhalten können, aber laut genug, daß man die Handys nicht hören konnte. Nicht das Du mißtrauisch wirst wenn tboy ein Bild vom Stammtisch einstellt wo einige Handys aufem Tisch liegen   ......Das war nachdem ich bei mir feststellte, daß Du mich versucht hattes ein paar mal anzurufen. Maixle und tboy haben dann auch sehen müssen, daß Du es bei ihnen versucht hattest. Schade das Du nicht einfach losgefahren bist. Eigentlich kennt jeder in Klein-Auheim den Crazy Cactus.......

Könntest Du evtl. die nächsten Tage vielleicht doch mal bei mir vorbei kommen ? Kriegst auch was zu trinken oder ein Müsliriegel.  Wir sind da sehr gastfreundlich  Meine Clickschuhe im Keller schreien schon !! Verstehst ??   Bitte meld, meld.....

WE-Touren:  Das Wetter fürs WE hört sich sehr durchwachsen an....Ob und wann man fahren kann, weis man nicht genau...Ich werd deshalb, sofern das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, die Chance nutzen und gleich am Samstag beim Biketreff in Mainflingen dabei sein. @[email protected] Dann werd ich Sonntags mal lieber nicht bei Euch mitfahrn weil mir das dann doch ein bißchen zu viel wird...mache dann eher Grundlage. Wenns aber am Samstag damit nichts wird oder ich zu ner anderen Zeit als der Biketreff das Wetter allein nutzen muß, fahr ich nur Grundlage und würd dann natürlich gerne mitfahrn. Startzeit müßte dann allerdings spätestens 11:00 Uhr sein !! Wenn evtl. die andern nur später können....Hab ich Pech gehabt  

Eigentlich Schade, daß man nicht einfach was ausmachen und fahrn kann. Blödes Wetter !!  

noch was.....Schwitz....:

*@ Alle @ Traditionelle Barbarossatour:*

Aufgrund des jetzt schon hohen Leistungsstandes aller Biker und in Anbetracht dessen, daß man bei den milderen Wetter die B.-Tour auch mal im hellen beenden könnte, möcht ich zum einen demnächst die traditionelle *DoppelwhopperB-Tour * einführen und zum anderen evtl. die Startzeit etwas vorverlegen.

Zur Tour: Start wie immer Limesbrücke, an der B-Quelle vorbei, wie bisher weiter hoch, Downhill zur Michelbacher Hütte, weiter ein Stückchen  X 11er, rechts hoch zum Downhill Birkenhainer *und jetzt neu*: danach scharf rechts, wieder rüber zum Uphill Barbarossa, ganz oben wieder angelangt entweder nur Michelbacher oder Birkenhainer Uphill oder auch beides, je nach Ausdauer und Laune  Oder gäbe es für ne länge Tour noch ne sinnvolle Alternative mit Bergtraining, z.B. evtl. lieber zusätzlich zum Buchberg hoch ??

Die reine  Fahrzeit verlängert sich dann in etwa von 1,5 Stunden - 2 Stunden auf 2 bis 2,45. Damits dann abends nicht ganz so spät wird meine Frage an alle, die regelmäßig oder auch ab und an gerne mitfahrn möchten:

*Könnt Ihr es einrichten, vorzugsweise Dienstags, ab 18:15 Uhr an der Limesbrücke zu sein ??*
Wäre nett wenn ihr Euch dazu äußern würdet, damit ich weiß wie es weitergeht......

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (19. März 2004)

Morsche,

fangen wir erstmal mit dem Gang nach Canossa an:

@Hugo: Da geb ich noch meine Nummer an, damit ich bei etwaigen Problemen erreichbar bin...und dann überhöre bzw. "überfühle" Deinen Anruf. Das Handy war sogar in meiner Hosentasche. Habe es echt nicht bemerkt, dass Du angerufen. Tut mir echt leid...ist mir echt richtig peinlich. Beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt  . Ich hoffe, Du bist uns jetzt nicht sauer  . Kannst Du mir evtl. noch Deine Adressdetails (Name, Adresse, TelNr., Email) schicken, damit ich diese in unsere Addressliste, die ich gestern habe rumgehen lassen habe, eintragen kann?

@Marathonisti: Habe heute morgen mal überall recherchiert, was die Maxim Gels, Riegel und das Pulver  so kosten. Habe festgestellt, dass es bei Bicycles scheinbar am günstigsten ist (@tboy: habe auch die 2kg Packung). Da ein Shop in Frankfurt ist, würden wir uns die Versandkosten sparen. Gehe heute mittag mal vorbei und erkundige mich zwecks Verfügbarkeit. Erstatte dann Bericht. Hier nochmal die Preise bei Bicycles:

Maxim Original (Pulver):500g  9,49, 2kg 24,95
Maxim Gel: 2,49/St., ab 24St. 1,88, 24er Pkg. 45,00
Maxim Riegel: 1,69/St., ab 36St. 1,32, 36er Pkg. 47,50

@all: Der Stammtisch war wie immer wieder ein sehr netter Event. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal überlegen, den irgendwie einmal im Monat am ersten (?) Do. des Monats zu machen. Was meint Ihr dazu? Die Adressliste werde ich Euch in aufbereiteter Form im Laufe des Tages zuschicken.

Zwecks WE, werde ich bei entsprechendem Wetter am Sonntag fahren. Wer Lust hat, kann sich mir morgen früh zu einer Grundlagentour von 06.00-08.30 anschliessen. Sagt mir aber rechtzeitig über Handy bescheid.

Viele Grüsse und vielleicht bis Sonntag
Maixle

@Ippie: Habe Dir eine EMail geschrieben.


----------



## Hugo (19. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen...
> 
> 
> @ Hugo @ Was war los ?? Im Gegensatz zu den Biketouren hast es nicht so mit Autotouren ??   Jedenfalls sorry, daß wir Deine Anrufe nicht gehört haben. Die Musik im Lokal war zwar nicht so laut, daß man sich nicht mehr hätte unterhalten können, aber laut genug, daß man die Handys nicht hören konnte. Nicht das Du mißtrauisch wirst wenn tboy ein Bild vom Stammtisch einstellt wo einige Handys aufem Tisch liegen   ......Das war nachdem ich bei mir feststellte, daß Du mich versucht hattes ein paar mal anzurufen. Maixle und tboy haben dann auch sehen müssen, daß Du es bei ihnen versucht hattest. Schade das Du nicht einfach losgefahren bist. Eigentlich kennt jeder in Klein-Auheim den Crazy Cactus.......


als ich angerufen hatte war ich schon in auheim, aber mir konnt keiner sagen wo das sein soll, d.h. da war nur einer und der kam ncih aus auheim

naja, jetz musste dir die teile abholen, logisch, oder?


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. März 2004)

@ll 

Habt ihr euch auf die Sachen von Maxim eingeschworen???

Ein Kollege von mir der vertickt hier die Produkte von PowerBar, könnte den mal nach guten Preisen fragen.

Wie ist die Stimmung, soll ich das mal machen?? 

@Hugo

Ich hoffe du warst wenigstens in Klein-Auheim!!!

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (19. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @ll
> 
> Habt ihr euch auf die Sachen von Maxim eingeschworen???
> 
> ...



in großauheim bestimmt net  
wegen der powerbar sache...mach dich ma schlau, ich weiss zwar nich was gestern beschlossen wurde, wär aber evtl. selbst dran interessiert

wär net wenn einer ma schnell zusammenfassen würd was gestern bezügl. maxim besprochen wurd


----------



## Google (19. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> naja, jetz musste dir die teile abholen, logisch, oder?



Nööö....Für mich gar net mer logisch....Ich hab bislang keine Termine  verbockt und mach dem Zeug schon lang genug her, bzw. hab immer versucht einen Termin zu finden.....Logisch das Du mal am Zug bist   

 @ Barracuda @ tboy meinte Maxim sei hochwertiger....

Frank


----------



## Ippie (19. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Um 18:15 Uhr an der Limesbrücke -  OK, 
erweiterte Strecke (doppel whopperB-Tour) - OK
Dienstag - OK. Mein Segen hast Du!

@[email protected] Es war gestern doch recht lustig. Es hat mir, wie immer, gut gefallen. Der lange Tisch war für mich auch nicht ganz optimal. 

@[email protected] Das mit der Handykommunikation hat ja nicht so funktioniert. Aber es war nicht der letzte STAMMTISCH.
Über die Maxim-Produkte haben wir soviel besprochen: Erst einmal kären, wo die Gels und das Pulver (2 kg) am günstigsten sind. So wie es jetzt aussieht bei Bycicles, da auch keine Versandkosten anfallen - siehe letzter Maixle-Bericht. Ob und wer eine Sammelbestellung startet ist noch nicht geklärt. Es ist noch keine Bestellung zusammen gekommen. Evtl. teilen sich auch mehrere Personen das 2 Kg Pack (zum testen). 

@[email protected] auf Maxim eingeschworen haben wir uns nicht. Ich will die Marke auf Empfehlung von T-boy mal probieren, da ich noch keine Gel's getestet habe. 
Die Powerbar-Riegel kenne ich schon. Die kann man auch essen.  Kannst ja mal einen Preis für Powerbar-Gels und Pulver angeben. Ich teste auch die mal.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (19. März 2004)

Also auch noch mal von mir eine kleine Entschuligung an Hugo wegen dem verschwizten Telefonanruf, muß ja schon fast unglaubhaft wirken das echt keiner sein Tel gehört hat, war aber leider so   

So jetzt zu dem wichtigsten überhaupt Meine Laufräder sind endlich da  

Und nu zu dem Energyfras. @Google also Du hast mich da ein wenig missverstanden oder ich habe mich schlecht Ausgedrückt. Die Maxim Gels sind nicht hochwertiger sondern da ist einfach über die Hälfte mehr drin als bei den Powerbars zu nem besseren Preis. Die Gels und Riegel und Getränke sind so ziemlich gleich gut von Maxim oder Powerbar, aber das Maxim hat ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis.
So jetzt zu Bicycles, leider kann ich die Gels auf der Hompage nicht finden und das Mix Getränk ist das falsche. Was ich meine heißt Elektolyt nicht Orginal.

Die Maximseite heißt http://www.maxim-online.de/ da kann mal jeder drauf schauen und sich infos holen.

Die kleinen Fläschchen für die Gels gibts nicht mehr hab eben auf der Roseseite nachgeshaut    mal schauen wo man die noch auftreiben kann oder ich ruf einfach mal an. 

So wenn Ihr euch dann entschieden habt was, wieviel und wie Ihr das bestellen wollt gebt Ihr mir bescheid.

So und das Bild vom Stammtisch gibts bei mir in der Galerie wer es haben möchte.  

Ich abe fertisch


----------



## Hugo (19. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö....Für mich gar net mer logisch....Ich hab bislang keine Termine  verbockt und mach dem Zeug schon lang genug her, bzw. hab immer versucht einen Termin zu finden.....Logisch das Du mal am Zug bist
> 
> @ Barracuda @ tboy meinte Maxim sei hochwertiger....
> 
> Frank




nana...ich hab 4 ma versucht bei dir anzurufen...wenn du vier ma das telefon nicht hörst hei das vier ma verbockt...ich habs einma verbockt, d.h. du bist die nächsten drei ma dran!!!

wegen dem maxim-zeugs
ich würd auf anhieb ein 2kg sack electrolyte orange & lemon
1 karton riegel fruit mit joghurtlasur und ein packen zitronen-gels nehmen

bei riegeln und gels lässt sich dann ja evtl. untereinander bissi was tauschen wenn jemand ma was probiern will

wann wollt ihr denn bestellen?
weil will morgen erstma renè fragen was er von High5 da hat(super geile riegel) und was er mir für preise machen kann, evtl. auch bezügl. sammelbestellung
gibts da schon ungefähr ne ahnung in welchem rahmen sich ne evtl. sammelbestellung bewegen würd?

@tboy
wie siehtsn bei dir nächste zeit aus mit feldberg?
sonntag evtl? schneefrei sollte er ja inzw. sein und bissi regen kann man notfalls verkraften wenns nich zu viel is

wie fahrn sich eigentlich die laufräder und sind die alten geflickt?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. März 2004)

@google ... also Deine B-Tour mach ich garantiert mal mit, muß aber länger hell sein ... STI, Bremse, Computer, Dämpferremote = VOLL  und die Mirage um den Hals hängen kommt nich gut  ... nein keine Ausrede mein ich ernst  

@maixle ... regelmäßiger Stammtisch warum nich erster, letzter is egal. Lokal könne wir ja reih um machen.
6 Uhr morgens  ... ja bist Du irre   ... da dreh ich mich noch mal um ... ansonsten mal sehen was wettertichnisch geht, will auch fahren. Wohl aber eher kurzfristig ... werd posten wenn ich los will ... vielleicht sieht man jemand  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (19. März 2004)

@ Hugo also hab die LR ja erst heute Eingebaut bin noch nicht zum fahren gekommen. Mit Feldberg naja ich weiß net es soll ja schon wieder schneien im Mittelgebirge. Wir hatten beim Stammtisch mal besprochen wenns geht dann am Sonntag bei mir zu fahren. 

Ích hab jetzt auch mal nen Termin ins LMB gesetzt. Wer also lust hat   

Also nochmal zu dem Maxim Zeug ich würde also ca.je 15 gels in Erdbeer und Zitrone nehmen und ein 2kg Beutel von Maxim Elektolyt in Orange/Lemon.


----------



## Google (19. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> nana...ich hab 4 ma versucht bei dir anzurufen...wenn du vier ma das telefon nicht hörst hei das vier ma verbockt...ich habs einma verbockt, d.h. du bist die nächsten drei ma dran!!!



Am Ende des Satzes haste das vergessen:   

Sonst denkt man noch Du hast das Ernst gemeint......

David ich im Ernst: Nix für ungut aber mir wird jetzt das ehrlich gesagt zu kompliziert....Du mußt Dir einen anderen Abnehmer suchen...

Wegen Maxim: Maixle hat ein paar Testgels, Pulver  besorgt (wohl das falsche ??  ), die wir uns erst mal teilen und bei den nächsten Touren probieren. Zu meiner Person: Wenn Ihr jetzt schon bestellen wollt, no Problem..ich werd mich erst in etwa zwei Wochen entscheiden können. Wär nämlich blöd wenn ich irgendwas nicht vertragen könnte... 

@[email protected] Hast jetzt ein wirklich schönes Bike   Morgen solls ja "ergiebig regnen"  ...Schaun wir mal mit Sonntag  

@[email protected] Vergesst Euch bitte nicht zur B-Tour zu äußern Thanks a lot !!

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2004)

@all ... habe heut abend im Tech Talk gestöbert, also der RR soll ja wohl gut sein. Trtzdem habe ich für mein Geschmack da auch schon wieder zuviel vom Pannemann gelesen  

Dann hab ich im Keller rumgewüttet und da is mir dich ein nagelneu verpackter Front S in die Hände gefallen  und irgendwo muß ich noch nen neuwertigen Comp S rumfliegen haben  Das Beste im schimmlichen grün  Aber verschiedene Breiten ham se Front S 2,1 Comp S 1,95

Is die Kombi eigentlich fahrbar? wierum fahrbar? oder wurscht ... hmmm  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (20. März 2004)

Hier könnt ihr euer eigenes Getränk zusammenbrauen.
Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal ein Citrus-Gel probieren, vielleicht hat ja demnächst jemand eins übrig, was ich mal probehalber abkaufen kann.


----------



## Sakir (20. März 2004)

Halli Hallo



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> traditionelle *DoppelwhopperB-Tour *


ist o.k.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Die reine  Fahrzeit verlängert sich dann in etwa von 1,5 Stunden - 2 Stunden auf 2 bis 2,45.


auch hier o.k.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Könnt Ihr es einrichten, vorzugsweise Dienstags, ab 18:15 Uhr an der Limesbrücke zu sein ??*


von mir aus ab 14 Uhr     

Michael


----------



## Hugo (20. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende des Satzes haste das vergessen:
> 
> Sonst denkt man noch Du hast das Ernst gemeint......
> 
> ...



das war absolut ernst gemeint, mir wirds auch zu bunt, deswegen:
ebay wirds richten

@erdi
den compS nach hinten, die laufrichtung is aufgezeichnet
dewn front S nach vorne....lässt sich sehr gut fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (20. März 2004)

Hir tut sich ja garn nichts   

Also bei mir regnets in strömen   man könnte echt verrückt werden passend zum Wochenende super kann man da nur sagen.

So wies also aussieht wird das heute nix mit fahren toll   
Auf Schlamm und Regen hab ich heut absolut keinen Bock da bleibt das Rad halt stehen


----------



## tboy0709 (20. März 2004)

@ Erdi also ich würds genau anderst herum machen also Hugo den 2.1 nach hinten und den 1.9 nach vorne. 
Kleine Frage an Hugo, warum würdest Du den Breiten nach vorne und den Schmalen nach hinten machen.

Meine Erklärung für mein Vorschlag der Breite dämpft besser also hinten dran machen zudem lässt er sich mit weniger Druck fahren ohne Durchschlagsrisiko und mit dem Breiten haste auf Trockenem Terrain mehr Haftung und Grip durch größere Auflagefläche. Den Rollwiderstandt lassen wir mal ausen vor denn der ist im Gelände nicht ganz so tragisch und bei dem Breiten unterschied marginal.

Mit dem Schmalen Reifen bist vorne wendiger und Agiler. Zudem wie ich finde (meine persönliche Meinung nach mehren Tests mit verschiedenen Reifenbreiten) kommt mehr Laufruhe vorne rein mit einem etwas Schmaleren Reifen zudem werden die Stöße vorne zum größten Teil über die Gabel geschluckt, so das die Eigendämpfung des Reifens eine nicht so große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (20. März 2004)

@Google - zur B-Tour sag ich mal - mangels "Gesundheit" - nix (außer, dass es für mich schwierig wird noch früher zu starten); sonst heißt es wieder, ich würde mich an- und wieder abmelden   

@Marathonisti - Habe nur gesehen, dass Ihr evtl. plant, die Riegel und Pulver (was immer das sein mag???) bei Bicyles in Ffm. zu holen. Vorsicht, die Auwahl im Laden entspricht nicht der des Online-Shops (viel kleineres Angebot...), daher vorher mal anrufen und klären, ob die Sachen auch da sind. Außerdem ist einer der Verkäufer ja auch im Forum aktiv - vielleicht kann man da auch noch was machen?

Ansonsten: Eine Krankmeldung jagt die andere - Do. unser Sohn mit Magen-Darm-Infekt, gestern meine Frau und heute... ich hoffe noch, dass der Kelch an mir vorübergeht   

Also Euch viel Spaß auf der Piste (Google - wie wär's mit 'ner schönen Tchibo-Regenjacke heute ), viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi also ich würds genau anderst herum machen also Hugo den 2.1 nach hinten und den 1.9 nach vorne.
> Kleine Frage an Hugo, warum würdest Du den Breiten nach vorne und den Schmalen nach hinten machen.
> 
> .



... vielleicht weil der Front S ein spezieller Forderreifen is. Hat ne Profilierung in Laufrichtung. Gehört eigentlich ein XLS zu. Glaub ich zumindest.

Hier regnets auch ... Sch...  

@tboy ... was wiegt den Deine Rennfeile jetzt?

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (20. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi also ich würds genau anderst herum machen also Hugo den 2.1 nach hinten und den 1.9 nach vorne.
> Kleine Frage an Hugo, warum würdest Du den Breiten nach vorne und den Schmalen nach hinten machen.
> 
> Meine Erklärung für mein Vorschlag der Breite dämpft besser also hinten dran machen zudem lässt er sich mit weniger Druck fahren ohne Durchschlagsrisiko und mit dem Breiten haste auf Trockenem Terrain mehr Haftung und Grip durch größere Auflagefläche. Den Rollwiderstandt lassen wir mal ausen vor denn der ist im Gelände nicht ganz so tragisch und bei dem Breiten unterschied marginal.
> ...




zwei gründe..traktion und rollwiderstand
vorne brauchste grip(auisserdem is ja auch der frontS der 2,1er und Front is glaub ich keine bezeichnung fürn hinterreifen  ) und seitenführung, hinten muss er leicht rollen.
ausserdem wärs sehr sehr töricht den frontS nach hinten zu machen....wenn ich mich richtig ans profil erinner hat der lägsstollen, d.h. du hättest ne miese traktion bei nassem grund und allg. schlechter als der comps dafür aber wahnsinns seitenhalt, der dir hinten aber nich so wirklich viel bringt, es sei denn du fährst n   hinterlenker
aus dem grund sind bei kombinationen immer die breiten vorne und die schmalen hinten
fährt sich einfach besser


----------



## tboy0709 (20. März 2004)

HeHe is mir vorhin auch gekommen das der Front S ja wohl dann doch für vorne bestimmt ist.   

Aber bei Reifen bei denen das egal ist würd ichs aus oben genannten Gründen trotzdem immer so machen. Und ich denke das Du hinten genauso Seitenhalt brauchst wie vorne. Mich störts eh nicht fahr hinten und vorne meist die Gleichen Reifen in gleicher Breite halte nicht so viel von Kombinationen bei Touren und Maras. Auser es wird ne technisch anspruchsvollere Strecken da machen Kombis die an die Verhältnisse angepasst sind durchaus Sinn  

Aber ich sehe schon bei solchen Fragen werden wir uns nie irgenwie einig Hugo


----------



## Hugo (20. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> HeHe is mir vorhin auch gekommen das der Front S ja wohl dann doch für vorne bestimmt ist.
> 
> Aber bei Reifen bei denen das egal ist würd ichs aus oben genannten Gründen trotzdem immer so machen. Und ich denke das Du hinten genauso Seitenhalt brauchst wie vorne. Mich störts eh nicht fahr hinten und vorne meist die Gleichen Reifen in gleicher Breite halte nicht so viel von Kombinationen bei Touren und Maras. Auser es wird ne technisch anspruchsvollere Strecken da machen Kombis die an die Verhältnisse angepasst sind durchaus Sinn
> 
> Aber ich sehe schon bei solchen Fragen werden wir uns nie irgenwie einig Hugo




nie und nimmer  
vorne brauchste bremskraft und seitenhalt(der lenker wird schonma eingeschlagen, das hinterrad nich grad  ) hinten brauchste eigentlich nix..darf nur nich bremsen

war ne schöne tour heute, 900hm, 33km eigentlich auch gutes wetter....blieb trocken
@google
bitte nich persöhnl. nehmen, aber das nächste ma doch lieber die andere gruppe, oder?  

weiss einer von euch wo man zuverlässig alu-vierkant-profile mit ca 40-50mm stärke herbekommt?
will mir n fahrradtträger fürn kofferraum basteln, die bei bicycles ham ja den aller wertesten offen udn aus stahl wollt ichs nich unbedingt machen...alu sieht besser aus, rostet nich und lässt sich leichter verarbeiten


----------



## tboy0709 (20. März 2004)

HeHe dann will ich Dich mal sehen wenn de mit Speed in ne Kurve fährst und hinten kein Grip hast, dann stehste ganz schnell entgegen der Fahrtrichtung    

Mach den armen Google nicht so fertig hat vielleicht nen schlechten Tag gehabt   zudem muß auf Dich auch gewartet werden   wenn auch nicht so lang   Man bin ich fies     nix für ungut ein bischen spaß muß sein

Also ich konnte mich heut nicht üüberwienden bei dem Wetter hatte keine lust auf schon wieder sauber machen.


----------



## Hugo (20. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> HeHe dann will ich Dich mal sehen wenn de mit Speed in ne Kurve fährst und hinten kein Grip hast, dann stehste ganz schnell entgegen der Fahrtrichtung
> 
> Mach den armen Google nicht so fertig hat vielleicht nen schlechten Tag gehabt   zudem muß auf Dich auch gewartet werden   wenn auch nicht so lang   Man bin ich fies     nix für ungut ein bischen spaß muß sein
> 
> Also ich konnte mich heut nicht üüberwienden bei dem Wetter hatte keine lust auf schon wieder sauber machen.




ich fahr ja auch nur grundlage wenn ich mit dir fahr  
wir sehn uns in schotten...ma guggen wer dann auf wen wartet  

und ich will dich ma auf ner abfahrt sehn wenn du aufm vorderrad kein grip hast...dann überholt dich dein hinterrad auch...näml. dann wenn du zwischen bike und baum hängst  

ausserdem hab ich frank ja nich fertig gemacht?!

weisst du jetz eigentlich was konkretes wegen der LD oder sin die immer noch mit ihrer neueröffnung beschäftigt dass zu andern themen nix zu erfahrn is?


----------



## Google (20. März 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Google - zur B-Tour sag ich mal - mangels "Gesundheit" - nix (außer, dass es für mich schwierig wird noch früher zu starten); sonst heißt es wieder, ich würde mich an- und wieder abmelden


Ich glaub Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte generell, die B-Tour zukünftig so zu gestalten. Tour- und zeitmäßig. Also darfst Du Dich ruhig äußern ob 18:15 Uhr für Dich realistisch ist.  

@ Erdi @ Wie hast das geschaft Dein Passbild zu Deinem Avatar zu machen ??   ( Nuur Späßle gemacht..  )

@ tboy @ Hugo hat schon recht wenn ich nicht in die Sportivgruppe passe. Wäre schön wenn ich in so einer kurzen Zeit mithalten könnte....aber unrealistisch. Die meisten i.d. Gruppe sind Jungspunts und oder schon lange (professionell) dabei...Schlechter Tag ? Vielleicht...  

@[email protected] Das werd ich Dir nicht versprechen könne zukünftig eure Gruppe zu meiden. Wenn die Mittlere wieder fehlt, geh ich wieder in die Sportiv. Ich hoff ihr packt dann nicht die Kreuze aus  

Nächste Woche werd ich endlich mal mit Klickis anfangen zu üben. Wenn mir so bunt wird fahr ich die Pedale rückseitig ohne Klickis. Hab mir so ne Kombinatin von Shimano gekauft..ganz schön schwer..egal. War auch ganz einfach und unkompliziert die zu kaufen  

@ tboy @ Willst Du morgen richtig mit Power fahrn oder wie ?? Je nach dem komm ich nämlich dann Morgen nach Ortenberg oder nicht....Fühl mich nämlich noch recht gut nach der heutigen Tour. Wegen Deiner Antwort schau ich heutabend und morgenfrüh mal rein. 

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (20. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr ja auch nur grundlage wenn ich mit dir fahr
> wir sehn uns in schotten...ma guggen wer dann auf wen wartet
> 
> und ich will dich ma auf ner abfahrt sehn wenn du aufm vorderrad kein grip hast...dann überholt dich dein hinterrad auch...näml. dann wenn du zwischen bike und baum hängst
> ...



moin moin zusammen,  

wollte mich mal wieder melden aus der Versenkung  

Ich komm ja gar nich mehr nach mit dem vielen lesen  

wisst ihr was ich heut gamacht hab??
richtig schön faul, Kaffee und Kuchen verspeist!  

@google, nur nicht unterkriegen lassen, was die B-tour betrifft, so würd ich gern mitfahrn, aber Di. geht bei mir nicht. Ich könnte zB. Mo.ab 17.00Uhr.

@Hugo, schade das wir (neuen) Dich nicht mal kennen lernen konnten,
haben jedenfalls schon viel víel von Dir gelesen.

Du scheinst richtig gut drauf zu sein!  

Ich halts da immer nach dem Motto:   _Bälle flach halten _  

@tboy, geile Laufräder, würden mir auch gefallen! 

was das Maxim Gel betrifft, so würd ich gern mal das Erdbeer-zeug probieren, bevor ich mich an eine Sammelbestellung dranhänge.
Hab noch kein gel probiert! 

Mit einem monatlichen Stammtisch hät ich auch kein problem, hat mir gut gefallen, hab nur nicht alle richtig kennengelernt(langer Tisch),
vielleicht beim nächstenmal  

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (20. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte generell, die B-Tour zukünftig so zu gestalten. Tour- und zeitmäßig. Also darfst Du Dich ruhig äußern ob 18:15 Uhr für Dich realistisch ist.
> 
> @ Erdi @ Wie hast das geschaft Dein Passbild zu Deinem Avatar zu machen ??   ( Nuur Späßle gemacht..  )
> 
> ...




mir persöhnl. isses egal weil ich sobald das wetter besser wird ne eigene gruppe fahrn werde in der dann keine tour gefahrn wird sondern trainiert(da simmer dann maximal 4 leute).
kann dir aber nich versprechen dass renè dafür sorgt dass du in der gruppe bleiben wirst/kannst.,...wenn der merkt dass jemand rausfällt und ihm wirds zu viel vom warten her, bleibt der nimmer stehn sondenr fährt durch...hat schon so manch einen mürbe gemacht.

werd morgen ma richtung feldberg fahrn um zu guggen wie viel schnee da noch liegt  
@google
wo seidn ihr dann noch lang gedüst? oder dann auch richtung heimat?


----------



## Google (20. März 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @google, nur nicht unterkriegen lassen, was die B-tour betrifft, so würd ich gern mitfahrn, aber Di. geht bei mir nicht. Ich könnte zB. Mo.ab 17.00Uhr.
> 
> ........Mit einem monatlichen Stammtisch hätt ich auch kein problem, hat mir gut gefallen, hab nur nicht alle richtig kennengelernt(langer Tisch),
> vielleicht beim nächstenmal


Meinst Du damit das Du generell Dienstags nicht kannst ? Montags ist ein schlechter Tag weil die meisten oft auch Sonntags touren und Montags dann eher nicht fahrn. Ich glaub Ippie hat meistens mit dem Mittwoch Probleme. Ich komme in Schwulitäten......  

@ Maixle @ Sorry das ich zum mtl. Stammtisch noch nichts gesagt habe: Also mir ist's egal, geb aber zu Bedenken, daß sowas schnell zum Mußtermin wird...ich glaub auch das wir dann nicht mehr so viele zum Stammtisch sein werden wenn mans regelmäßig macht. Ich finds eigentlich gut wenn wir ihn dann machen wenn er wie bisher im Thread von Mehreren angesprochen wird. 

Wegen Maxim: Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen kurz bei Dir vorbei zu kommen um die Testgels abzuholen...Ruf Dich vorher natürlich an





			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> kann dir aber nich versprechen dass renè dafür sorgt dass du in der gruppe bleiben wirst/kannst.,...wenn der merkt dass jemand rausfällt und ihm wirds zu viel vom warten her, bleibt der nimmer stehn sondenr fährt durch...hat schon so manch einen mürbe gemacht


Und weiter ? Ich fahr solange mit wie es geht..Wo ist das Problem ?  

Ich bin heut noch mit bis zum Wasserwerk gefahrn und hab dann mit noch Einen den Downhill Richtung Mainflingen eingeleitet. 

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi @ Wie hast das geschaft Dein Passbild zu Deinem Avatar zu machen ??   ( Nuur Späßle gemacht..  )
> 
> :



... ganz einfach ... Kinderbild ... Grafikprogramm ... war halt als Kind schon Sch ...


----------



## Sakir (21. März 2004)

Halli Hallo



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> weiss einer von euch wo man zuverlässig alu-vierkant-profile mit ca 40-50mm stärke herbekommt?


Sowas bekommst du im z.B. Bauhaus da haben sie 1m und meist auch 2m Alu Pfofile in allen Variationen, allerdings ist dieses Alu nicht gerade zum schweißen geeignet, aber solange du nur Schraubst oder Nietest ist es super !
Ansonsten schau mal nach einem EdelMetall Lieferant oder Schlosserei (findest du in Gelbe Seiten) !

@Erdi01: man man man, mich ärgert es, das wir heute nicht die angesprochen Tour fahren können ! Das müssen wir aber dringend nacholen !
ich bin am Freitag mal nach Gelnhausen und zurück geradelt, immer schön am "R3" entlang. Sind 30km von mir aus und ganz gut zu bewältigen, allerdings hatten wir nicht mit dem Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg gerechtnet  der war tierisch.....  

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (21. März 2004)

Also nachdem sich noch keiner Richtig geäusert hat wegen meiner Tour heute blas ich das ganze jetzt mal ab, das Wetter soll ja auch nicht so werden es tröpfelt schon wieder ein bißchen. 

Ich geh jetzt ins Studio und fahr da bischen und dann schön Sauna, viel spaß bei Euren Aktivitäten.

Gruß Torsten.

@ Hugo da sag ich jetzt mal nichts mehr zu sonst werden wir hier noch wegen Kinderstreitigkeiten ausm Thread geworfen     kleiner Scherz. Ich hoffe wir können bald mal wieder zusammen fahren macht immer wieder fun mit Dir


----------



## SteelManni (21. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du damit das Du generell Dienstags nicht kannst ? Montags ist ein schlechter Tag weil die meisten oft auch Sonntags touren und Montags dann eher nicht fahrn. Ich glaub Ippie hat meistens mit dem Mittwoch Probleme. Ich komme in Schwulitäten......
> Google



Moin,  
@google, ich hab nur mit dem Dienstag Probleme, wiel meine bessere Hälfte an dem Tag im Studio ist.
Ansonsten gehts bei mir eigentlich immer!  
Aber mach Dir mal keinen Stress, ich muß nicht unbedingt mitfahren.
Gruß


----------



## Google (21. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nachdem sich noch keiner Richtig geäusert hat wegen meiner Tour heute blas ich das ganze jetzt mal ab, das Wetter soll ja auch nicht so werden es tröpfelt schon wieder ein bißchen.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt ins Studio und fahr da bischen und dann schön Sauna, viel spaß bei Euren Aktivitäten.
> 
> ...


Ok. Nachdem Du Dich jetzt auch nicht zu meiner Frage geäußert hast, mach ich heut mein eigenes Ding...

Was issn eigentlich mom. hier los ??  

Wer kurzfristig gegen 11:00 Uhr noch was hier im Hanauer Bereich machen will, kann sich Handynr.mässig bei mir melden.....

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... machnen wir auf jeden Fall! Hoffen wir mal auf nächste WE. 

Hab bis eben F1 geguckt ... rot schon wieder vorn, warum fährt der Rest eigentlich mit  

Trocken is es im Moment, werd jetzt mal wetter.com reinschauen, so Niederschlagsradar etc. Vielleicht starte in kurzfristig ... mal schauen.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. März 2004)

So, jetzt zur B-Tour:

Ich werd das jetzt erst mal versuchen, die B-Tour in der Regel  Dienstags um 18:15 Uhr mit der vorgeschlagenen Strecke anzubieten..

Hier schon die erste Ausnahme von der Regel: Da nächste Woche Dienstag meine liebe Schwiegermama Geburtstag hat, findet die erste DoppelwhopperBarbarossatour  am Mittwoch, 18:15 Uhr statt. Ich stells heuteabend noch ins LMB.....

@ SteelManni @ Dann würds ja noch mal klappen. Sicher wirds eh nicht immer Dienstags gehen. Würd das viel lieber für alle passend einrichten, geht aber leider nicht. Ich weiß halt nur aus Gesprächen, daß der Dienstag den Meisten (und mir) besser  passt...

Google


----------



## Hugo (21. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... machnen wir auf jeden Fall! Hoffen wir mal auf nächste WE.
> 
> Hab bis eben F1 geguckt ... rot schon wieder vorn, warum fährt der Rest eigentlich mit
> 
> ...



weil die sponsoren von ferrari mehr bezahlen wenn zusehn dürfen wie die andern abkacken   
so...geh dann grundlage bolzen
@sakir
danke für die beiden tips(also alu und R3)...will blos bissi bohrn und nieten..eben drum ja alu
der R3, is das n durchgägniger fahrradweg oder muss man da ab und zu auf die strasse?
naja, werds merken

@tboy
seh ma zu dass du ma n termin bekommst(ich versuch selbiges) und berichte dann mal...frammersbach rückt näher und näher und ich weiss nich wo ich steh


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2004)

... jetzte scheint die Sonne ... jetzt hält mich nix mehr ... ich muß jetzt los  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (21. März 2004)

nochma danke @ sakir

war ne schöne tour, aber der gegenwind von gelnhausen aus zurück war wirklich der wahnsinn...nunja, so kam der puls dann wenigstens ma auf 120  

@tboy
ich werd nächsten samstag abends in büdigen erwartet, entsprechend werd ich vorher evtl. richtung feldberg unterwegs sein, kommst mit?


----------



## tboy0709 (21. März 2004)

@ Hugo ja wenn schönes Wetter (das heißt ohne regen  ) ist komm ich mit vielleicht kommen ja dann auch mal ein paar andere mit. Ich denke da speziell an Kwi-Schan der passt vom Tempo noch ganz gut dazu und war auch noch nicht so sehr im Taunus unterwegs.

Was machste denn in Büdingen, bei Deiner Mum? hab doch da was im Hinterkopf das die da wohnt oder?

Wegen LD ich ruf da morgen an und lass mir nen Termin machen. Sag Dir dann bescheid wies war wenn ich da war.

Ach ja übrigens einfach anrufen und nachfragen nach Herr Philipp.

Was willst Du Dir denn eigentlich für ne Gabel holen. Du wolltest doch mal ne neue oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... jetzte scheint die Sonne ... jetzt hält mich nix mehr ... ich muß jetzt los
> 
> Erdi01



... so bin wieder da. Das Wetter war doch noch klasse. Hab mehr gemacht als ich wollte und gut war  

Diesmal hab ich den Abzweig der Kahl nich verpaßt und bin bis Michelbach und wieder zurück. Wohlte halt hein Matsch! Waren am Ende 82 KM davon 40 KM Gegenwind ... na KLASSE  ... und was für einer stellenweise.     Im freien Feld Richtung Dtz hab ich bald gestanden. Mein Schnitt is ganz schön im Keller. Gerade noch bei 20. Egal hauptsache gefahren  

So und jetzt erst mal lang machen ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (21. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo ja wenn schönes Wetter (das heißt ohne regen  ) ist komm ich mit vielleicht kommen ja dann auch mal ein paar andere mit. Ich denke da speziell an Kwi-Schan der passt vom Tempo noch ganz gut dazu und war auch noch nicht so sehr im Taunus unterwegs.
> 
> Was machste denn in Büdingen, bei Deiner Mum? hab doch da was im Hinterkopf das die da wohnt oder?
> 
> ...




hab doch jetz ne skareb(aber hat ich die nich schon als wir aufn feldberg rauf sind?)

jupp meine mum hat geburtstag

hab da schon n paar ma angerufgen, aber entweder is der einfach net da oder kann grad nich weil die ihre neueröffnung in rüsselsheim planen

also klär das ma ab und halt ich auf dem laufenden, wenn nich muss ich eben doch nach st. wendel oder ma mit nem arzt hier bei uns im ort reden(auch biker, hat mir schonma ne ld angeboten aber bekomm den selten zu gesicht)
ich bruach dringend neue werte


----------



## Sakir (21. März 2004)

Ahoi


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> nochma danke @ sakir
> war ne schöne tour, aber der gegenwind von gelnhausen aus zurück war wirklich der wahnsinn...nunja, so kam der puls dann wenigstens ma auf 120


bitte schön, gerne geschehen 

Mich hat es auch um 10 Uhr auf das Radel gezogen und ich bin mal über die Barbarossa -  Hahenkamm - Barbarossa gefahren.... war ganz o.k. 680 Höhenmeter und von mir aus 46 Km. Das war schon o.k. für heute, allerdings muss ich mir noch etwas besseres für den Rückweg einfallen lassen, das da zum schluss so mind. 60KM und noch ein paar HM mehr werden ! eventuell noch Buchberg oder so ! ! !
Der Wind war BRUTAL.... habe teilweise wie der ERDI01 bei fahren fast gestanden....
Entweder habe ich in GroßAuheim an den Kasernen geträumt oder mir kam da wirklich der BIKERFUZZY entgegen ? !!!
Ich habe nächste Woche NAchtschicht, d.h. ich kann bei der Barbarossa Tour nicht teilnehmen... wenn ihr fahren geht, geh ich auf die arbeit :-(((
Aber am WE dann wieder....

Michael


----------



## Hugo (21. März 2004)

schon wieder ich

gibt neuigkeiten bezügl. schotten
kann sie leider nich hochladen weils n xls-datei is...also wenn ejmand das höehnprofil bruacht soller mir ne pm schicken udn seine e-mail adresse hinterlassen

1045hm und 44km


----------



## Google (21. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> Mich hat es auch um 10 Uhr auf das Radel gezogen und ich bin mal über die Barbarossa -  Hahenkamm - Barbarossa gefahren.... war ganz o.k. 680 Höhenmeter und von mir aus 46 Km. Das war schon o.k. für heute, allerdings muss ich mir noch etwas besseres für den Rückweg einfallen lassen, das da zum schluss so mind. 60KM und noch ein paar HM mehr werden ! eventuell noch Buchberg oder so ! ! !
> Der Wind war BRUTAL.... habe teilweise wie der ERDI01 bei fahren fast gestanden....
> ...



Hei, ich bin heut trotz Biketreff in Mainflingen die Doppelwhopperbarbarossatour gefahren, nochmal voll in die Pedalen getreten. Nach dem Motto wenn ich zwischendrin abka..auch egal. Und ich muß sagen es gehen auch zwei etwas anspruchsvollere Touren nacheinander...Vor allem geht auch Power für circa 2 Stunden recht am Limit...Auch ne neue Erfahrung für mich.....Da hat ich mich bisher immer zurückgehalten weil ich gedacht hab, daß das nix werden kann. Bin 57 Km von mir aus gefahrn sicher ähnlich mit den Höhenmetern wie Sakir   Bikerfuzzy wüßt das besser..

Apropos Bikerfuzzy...Wahrscheinlich hast Du ihn wirklich gesehen ich hab ihn nämlich im Auheimer Wald noch getroffen. Da hätten wir das ja auch bald getan. Warst wohl so knappe 2 KM vor mir....

@ Sakir @ Die Strecke die Du gefahrn hast würd mich auch interessieren. Zusätzlich mit Uphill Buchberg ist das bestimmt was für unter der Woche..auch mal ins Dunkle ?? Was meinst Du ? Würd gern mal die Tour mit Dir abfahrn......

@ Lupo @ Was macht Deine Erkältung ?? Ich hoff Du bist bald wieder mit von der Partie.....

@ SteelManni @ Ist am kommenden Samstag wieder Biketreff in GK ?

@ Barracuda @ Man hört von Dir immer weniger...Was macht Deine Radwoche/ Dein Training so ?

@ Ippie @ Klappts mit der B-Tour am Mittwoch. ?

Google


----------



## Google (21. März 2004)

Kurzinfo:

Ich hab die B-Tour jetzt ins LMB gestellt


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ SteelManni @ Ist am kommenden Samstag wieder Biketreff in GK ?


Auch wenn ich nicht SteelManni bin, würde sagen ja. Ansonsten werden Manni und ich die Tour leiten, oder Manni?



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda @ Man hört von Dir immer weniger...Was macht Deine Radwoche/ Dein Training so?


Training?!? war das letzte mal am 12.3. fahren! Erst das blöde Wetter, dann der blöde Schnupfen!
Aber Google gewöhn dich dran, bin ab morgen im Urlaub und ich darf meinen Klapprechner nicht mit nehmen  und das Rad bleibt auch da!

So bis Freitag

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (22. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

ich habe eine Lese-Marathon hinter mir!  
Ich habe das ganze WE ohne PC verbracht. Und montags liest du dir einen Wolf.   

@[email protected] am Mittwoch hat meine Frau Geburtstag. Das wird definitiv nichts. Ich werde am Dienstag eine doppelte B-Tour fahren. Ich habe bis zur Abfahrt "Michelbacher Hütte" ca. 15 min Anfahrt. 
Ich bin auch gestern die Birkenhainer gefahren. War gerade noch fahrbar. Aber im dunkeln wird es eine Schlammschlacht. Danach bin ich über den Fernblick und Hufeisen nach Biebergemünd geradelt. Das Wetter war optimal, aber es gab genug Schlammlöcher. Besonders wo Waldarbeiter ihre Spuren hinterlassen.   Können die nicht im Sommer Holz machen. Bin einmal fast versunken. Aber es wird auch wieder besser werden.  

@[email protected] Ich denke, dass es besser ist, wenn wir den jetzigen Rhythmus von 8-9 Wochen beibehalten. 1.Ich glaube nicht, dass wir dann so zahlreich sein werden. 2. Sehen wir uns ja auch auf der Strecke. Und da bleibt ja für ein Schwetzchen auch noch Zeit.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. März 2004)

So jetzt ist es so weit, ich düsse nach Holland.

Ach noch was schreibt nicht so viel, sonst geht es mir wie unserem armen Ippie

@Tboy poste doch mal den Linkzu der HP von dem ital. Sender der die Marathon WM übertragen hat wegen des Videos!!!!!
Ist bestimmt auch für den ein oder anderen hier interessant!

Ciao, bis zum WE und esst eure Teller immer schön leer, damit wir am WE schönes Wetter haben


----------



## Google (22. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt ist es so weit, ich düsse nach Holland.



Dann mal viel Spass. Und bring uns für die Maras ein paar Plätzchen vom Coffeeshop mit. Verstehst schon   

@ Ippie @ Also mit dem Schlamm Birkenhainer und Co kann ich so nicht mit unterschreiben. Der Zustand war für mich besser als erwartet.....

Google


----------



## maixle (22. März 2004)

Morsche zusammen,

sorry, dass ich erst jetzt wieder poste, aber mein Rechner/Internet Explorer spielt derzeit verrückt. Muss mal wieder FORMAT C: durchführen und den ganzen Sch... wieder neu aufsetzen...aber Ihr wisst ja: Microsoft, it's not a bug, it's a feature...Es lebe Linux...das wird auch bald auf meinem Rechner sein, wenn das so weitergeht.

So, meinem Ärger habe ich jetzt Luft gelassen, nun zum wesentlichen.

@all: Am Freitag habe ich übrigens die Mail mit der Adressliste rausgeschickt. Schaut also mal in Euren Postfächern nach.

@Powernahrung: also, bestellen können die alles, was wir brauchen. Nach Aussage Verkäufer bei Bicycles würde das ne Woche dauern. Ich würde sagen wir machen erstmal eine Bestellung und schauen, ob die auch wirklich nur solange brauchen. Folgender Vorschlag: Für die, die schon wissen, was Sie möchten gebe ich am Mittwoch eine Bestellung auf (solange die entsprechende Menge zusammenkommt) und die Tester dann am Montag, nachdem sie es ausgiebig auf einer Tour testen konnten. Wenn das Zeugs dann da ist, gehe ich es abholen. Also für die erste Runde nehme ich Bestellungen bis Mittwoch auf (bitte ein PM an mich mit entsprechender Menge bis Mittwoch). Für die zweite dann entsprechend bis Montag. Hat eigentlich jemand schon was von Barracuda bzgl. Powerbar gehört?

@WE: Da ich keine Lust auf Radbörschte hatte, bin ich nur am frühen Samstag morgen (ja, ich war um 6.00 fahren) 3h am Main Grundlage gefahren (auf der einen Seite nach Frankfurt und der anderen wieder zurück mit Umweg über Seligenstadt). Ich sach Euch, morgens ist eine richtige Hundemafia unterwegs. Soviel Hunde auf einen Haufen habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Am Sonntag habe ich dann meinen 2.5h Regenerationslauf gemacht.

@RSK: Sorry, das ich mich am WE nicht gemeldet. Lag aber am oben genannten Grund. Aber nächstes WE sollten wir wieder mal fahren.

@Tboy: Das mit der Tour ist bei Dir ist ja nicht aufgeschoben. Hätte aber auch mal Lust den Vogelsberg richtig kennenzulernen, aber bitte nicht mehr bei Matsch und Regen ;-)). Bicycles hat übrigens auch den 2kg Sack Electrolyte. Die habe ich auch als 480g Box erstmal gekauft. Hätte übrigens noch eine kleine Gelflasche übrig. Wenn Du möchtest bringe ich Sie auf der nächsten Tour mit. Kannst Sie haben. Achja, Dein Rad sieht jetzt richtig prachtvoll aus...****sabbersabber****

@Google: Ich hoffe, Du warst nicht umsonst bei mir. Gestern war ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs...waren bei meine Schwiegereltern. Lass uns nochmal telefonieren wegen der Gels. Vielleicht bringe ich Dir die Sachen heute vorbei...

@Barracuda: Viel Spass in Holland...und hoffentlich regnet es nicht bei Dir. Bei unserem Urlaub in Holland hat es letztes Jahr sehr oft geregnet.

So, jetzt erstmal genug. Muss ja auch noch was schaffen.

Maixle

PS: Nun muss ich den Nordlichtern leider zur Meisterschaft gratulieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. März 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Am Freitag habe ich übrigens die Mail mit der Adressliste rausgeschickt. Schaut also mal in Euren Postfächern nach.


Werd ich gleich mal machen..Danke schon mal....


			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Ich hoffe, Du warst nicht umsonst bei mir. Gestern war ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs...waren bei meine Schwiegereltern. Lass uns nochmal telefonieren wegen der Gels. Vielleicht bringe ich Dir die Sachen heute vorbei...


Ne, Ne momentan krieg ich gar nix gebacken und bin irgendwie immer unter Zeitdruck: Biken 4 mal die Woche, die Familie, und dann noch Verpflichtungen die sich nicht von allein erledigen  Hätte Dich vorher doch eh angerufen.

Kannst gerne bei mir vorbei kommen. Du bist herzlich eingeladen meine Familie kennen zu lernen. Da kann ich auch mein Bike endlich mal wieder warten..Das hab ich mir nämlich vorgenommen, ich werds nicht mehr groß raussschieben können. Ruf aber vorher an...Nicht das wir gerade unterwegs sind. Ansonsten versuch ich auch jeder freie Minute einfach mal zu Dir rüber zu fahrn.....Bin total gespannt auf das Zeusch.....

Google


----------



## Ippie (22. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich schrieb ja fahrbar. Nur im dunkeln hat man schnell die Waserlöcher übersehen und dann gluck, gluck, gluck... - abgesoffen  
Aber es scheint ja bis mitte der Woche trockener zu sein. 
Ich berichte am Dienstag von der Wegverhältnissen

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (22. März 2004)

Ahoi, 
so nun schreibe ich alles nochmal :-( ich *hasse* SCHWERE AUSSNAHMEFEHLER :-((     


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Bikerfuzzy...Wahrscheinlich hast Du ihn wirklich gesehen ich hab ihn nämlich im Auheimer Wald noch getroffen. Da hätten wir das ja auch bald getan. Warst wohl so knappe 2 KM vor mir....


hee hee.... auch nett übel 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Die Strecke die Du gefahrn hast würd mich auch interessieren. Zusätzlich mit Uphill Buchberg ist das bestimmt was für unter der Woche..auch mal ins Dunkle ?? Was meinst Du ? Würd gern mal die Tour mit Dir abfahrn......


gerne doch... 
ich werde die Strecke am Mittwoch mittag so ab 13-14 uhr nochmal fahren und dann auch mal versuchen, über den Buchberg zu erweitern...
z.B. bei der letzen fahrt über die Barb. den X11er entlang und dann den Teerweg wieder hoch bis zum Parkplatz "Spessart Blick", dort dann über die Strasse Richtung Buchberg... usw....
am WE können wir sie gerne mal fahren, nächste Woche habe ich doofe Spätschicht, da komm ich garnicht zum radeln   




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo @ Was macht Deine Erkältung ?? Ich hoff Du bist bald wieder mit von der Partie.....


genau... wie sieht es denn bei dir aus.... ? ? ?

@Barracuda: viel Spass bei den Käseköpp

@[email protected] da schliesse ich mich der Meinung von @[email protected] an, ich dencke, das es alle 6-8 Wochen reicht, einen Stammtisch zu machen ! einmal im Monat ist doch bissel oft !

Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (22. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> so nun schreibe ich alles nochmal :-( ich *hasse* SCHWERE AUSSNAHMEFEHLER :-((


Du solltest erst mal die "Blue screen of death" von NT4/2000 oder XP sehen...  Aber Du hast mein völliges Beilid - für die einen ist es Windows, für die anderen der längste Virus der Welt...



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] da schliesse ich mich der Meinung von @[email protected] an, ich dencke, das es alle 6-8 Wochen reicht, einen Stammtisch zu machen ! einmal im Monat ist doch bissel oft !
> Michael



Auch hier schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an - die "Frequenz", die wir im Moment haben ist o.k. - und wir sehen uns ja auch so alle oft   

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (22. März 2004)

@ Maixle, Kwi-Schan, Yakko, Ippie @ Habt Ihr um 15:11 Uhr nichts Besseres zu tun als hier im Forum rumzuhängen ???    

Google


----------



## maixle (22. März 2004)

@google: naja, andere hängen den ganzen Tag im Forum rum. Die scheinen ja wohl den ganzen Tag nichts zu tun zu haben. Wir gönnen uns nur mal eine kurz schöpferische Pause von unserer anstrengenden Arbeit...    .

@sakir: Könntest Du mir mal ne kurze Routenbeschreibung von Deiner "neuen" Tour zukommen lassen...Eckpunkte und irgendwie Richtung reichen schon. Vielen Dank.

So, nun habe ich aber genug Pause gemacht.  .

Viele Grüsse 
Maixle


----------



## Sakir (22. März 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir: Könntest Du mir mal ne kurze Routenbeschreibung von Deiner "neuen" Tour zukommen lassen...Eckpunkte und irgendwie Richtung reichen schon. Vielen Dank.


klar doch, hier erstmal die Karte :
http://home.t-online.de/home/520051752585-0001/Tour - 21.03.04 - Barb-Hahn-Barb.jpg
dann das Höhenprofil:
http://home.t-online.de/home/520051752585-0001/Auswertung - Tour 21-03-04.jpg

wie gesagt, da kommt noch ein Abstecher über den Buchberg dazu... am Mittwoch, nach der Tour werde ich die Karte dann aktualisieren !

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (22. März 2004)

So wie auf Wunsch von Barracuda ist hier der Link mit dem Video zur letztjährigen MaraWM http://www.rtsi.ch/trasm/cercanatura/welcome.cfm?idd=3452

Einfach runter scrollen und auf "Mountain bike 2003" tippen aber auchtung die Datei ist ziemlich groß geht glaub ich über Dreißig Minuten. Videos von der CC WM sind auch auf der Seite.

Also ich denke auch das mit dem Abstand der Stammtische ist schon so i8n Ordnung.

@ Hugo am 09.04 hab ich nen Termin zur LD in Bad Homburg  

So das wars auch schon zum Wochenanfang. 

Ich bestell jetzt noch nicht mit bestell dann alles auf einmal weil ich mir eh sicher bin was ich nehme weil ich den Fraß ja schon kenn.  


Gruß Torsten.


----------



## yakko (22. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Maixle, Kwi-Schan, Yakko, Ippie @ Habt Ihr um 15:11 Uhr nichts Besseres zu tun als hier im Forum rumzuhängen ???
> 
> Google



Bei mir ist Microsoft schuld, Bug-Suche in Access mit ewigen Wartezeiten, da hat man auch mal Zeit im Forum aufzuholen. Außerdem schafft man sonst auch gar nicht up-to-date zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. März 2004)

Kann mir jemand mal sagen wie man am einfachsten die Gangschaltung einstellt ? Habs heute mal für hinten probiert..hinten am Stellrädchen. Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin. Die Kette springt mittendrin einen Gang nach oben oder nach unten. Bei meinen alten Rädern hab ich das auch nie richtig geschafft. Ich könnt verrückt werdenIst das so ne Feinarbeit ? Muß ich da was beachten   

Frank


----------



## Lupo (22. März 2004)

damit sich´s lohnt hab ich an meine Erkältung gleich noch ne Magen und Darminfektion drangehängt  und erst am Sonntagabend die Verdauungsmaschine versuchsweise mit ´ner Portion Pasta wieder in Gang gesetzt. So langsam lauf ich wieder warm, aber für die nächste B-Tour reicht´s bestimmt noch net.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand mal sagen wie man am einfachsten die Gangschaltung einstellt ?
> 
> Frank


guck dir erstmal die Kette selbst an: vieleicht haste sie beim Schalten unter Last so vergewaltigt, dass ein Kettenglied verdreht ist oder das Schaltauge / Schaltwerk ist verbogen?? Wenn nicht schalte mal aufs mittlere Blatt und Ritzel und dreh so lang am Aussenzuganschlag bis Ritzel und die Schaltröllchen von hinten gesehen in einer senkrechten Linie stehen. Die letze halbe Umdrehung +/- ist Gefühlssache.


----------



## bikerfuzzy (22. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> Entweder habe ich in GroßAuheim an den Kasernen geträumt oder mir kam da wirklich der BIKERFUZZY entgegen ? !!!
> Ich habe nächste Woche NAchtschicht, d.h. ich kann bei der Barbarossa Tour nicht teilnehmen... wenn ihr fahren geht, geh ich auf die arbeit :-(((
> ...



Hallo Michael,

das kann schon möglich gewesen sein, bin so gegen 14:00 Uhr zu ner kleinen B-Tour gestartet. ih muss ja derzeit immer alles sehr spontan machen wenn die kleinen Schreihalse mal schlafen. Ich hatte aber auch den Eindruck, da ist mir ein bekannter Biker entgegen gekommen aber wie es halt so ist, man fährt ja mit voller Konzentration   

Gruß,

Matthias


----------



## Hugo (22. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand mal sagen wie man am einfachsten die Gangschaltung einstellt ? Habs heute mal für hinten probiert..hinten am Stellrädchen. Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin. Die Kette springt mittendrin einen Gang nach oben oder nach unten. Bei meinen alten Rädern hab ich das auch nie richtig geschafft. Ich könnt verrückt werdenIst das so ne Feinarbeit ? Muß ich da was beachten
> 
> Frank




guggst du ma krasse homepage von "mountainbike-magazin" und suchst du nach "werkstatt-tips" und dann "schaltung einstellen"...schön mit bilder und so, und text...kannst konkret abspeichern und dann beim nächsten ma wieder verwenden....aber obacht, wenn is was anderes net so in ordnung(schaltauge schief, kette verschlissen, ritzel net mehr die allerbeste) dann funksioniert dem net immer so

ansonsten bemüh ma die suchfunktion....gibt n haufen tips dazu, und wie unser leitwolf schon sagte....bissi fingerspitzengefühl gehört auch dazu


----------



## Hugo (23. März 2004)

wie hier is nix los?


----------



## Lupo (23. März 2004)

ey Hugo, 
du hörst dich ja an als würdest du oft in der Offenbacher Innenstadt verkehren  

Allen, die Probleme mit deiner neuen Schreibweise haben empfehle ich das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (23. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Allen, die Probleme mit deiner neuen Schreibweise haben empfehle ich das



ey alden,

hört sich krass konkret an. aber wozu isch brauchen das. isch kann konkret korrekt spreschen.

...Lupo, das ist absolute weltklasse . Auch für die Hanauer Innenstadt durchaus brauchbar  .


----------



## tboy0709 (23. März 2004)

@ Goolge Vielleicht können wir uns dem Schaltungsproblem auch bei der nächsten Tour annehmen wenns bis dahin noch nicht behoben ist.   

Hey Jungs und Mädels hab mal nen Frage, wer von euch ist denn eigentlich hier noch so ein Kaffeejunkie wie ich. Also Seit dem Wir unseren vollautomaten haben ist bei uns der Kaffeekonsum ganz schön gestiegen  

Angefangen hat eigentlich damit das wir Keine Filterkaffeemaschiene wollten weil immer ne ganze Kanne machen lohnte scih nicht. Also kahmen wir auf die Idee nen Vollautomaten, die Art kannte ich schon von meinen Eltern. Nun ja wir wollten dann aber doch ein paar mehr extras haben als deren bot und griffen gleich in die vollen   
Ich weiß ich bin da in jeder Hinsicht ein wenig extrem, aber wenn schon denn schon.   

Also ich kann euch sagen wenn die Maschine mal kaputt geht geh ich ganz schön auf entzug. Und wer einmal anderen Kaffee probiert hat ( kein Tschibo oder Eduscho   ) der kommt nicht mehr davon los    
Ich weiß die Maschinen sind sau teuer aber bei nem Preis von 3-5 Euro für nen Cappu der oftmals gar nicht schmeckt ist der Preis eigentlich schnell wieder drin und sobald so ein Automat zu hause steht wird der Kaffeekonsum sowieso Automatisch mehr. Es gibt eben nichts besseres als nen frisch gemahlene Tasse Kaffee. 
Und wenn die mir dann auch noch sowas zaubert (Bild) was will man mehr  

Also bei der nächsten Tour bei mir gibts dann auch nen vorzüglichen Kaffee    

P.S. am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja schon besser werden


----------



## yakko (23. März 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Am Freitag habe ich übrigens die Mail mit der Adressliste rausgeschickt. Schaut also mal in Euren Postfächern nach.



Hmm, nix drin. Welche habe ich denn angegeben? Schick doch noch mal an yakkow bei gmx.net.

@tboy: meine Eltern haben so ein Ding (Jyra S70 oder so). Da ich eher seltenst Kaffee trinke, kann ich das nicht so einschätzen, dafür kann ich fast die Brüheinheit mit verschlossenen Augen auseinanderbauen. Nach 3000-5000 (Achtung, Fachbegriff ) Bezügen macht da wohl jeder Dichtungsring automatisch schlapp


----------



## tboy0709 (23. März 2004)

Naja irgendwann ist der Dichtungsring der Brüheinheit halt hin aber wer ein wenig Technisch versiert ist für den stellt der tausch eingentlich kein Problem dar. 

Naja und 3000 - 5000 Bezüge is ja schon mal was. Unsere hat inzwischen 1700 nach ca. 1 Jahr.

Haben die Jura S9. Die Automaten bedürfen halt ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit also einfache Kaffeemaschinen, aber der Aufwand lohnt sich und ist nach kleiner eingewöhnung mit wenigen Handgriffen auch schnell erledigt. 
Dazu zählen Wasser wechseln alle zwei Tage ( wenn der Tank solange hält 2,7L   ) Ab und zu mal das Sieb von unten vom Kaffee befreien vorallem bei öligeren Sorten. Und halt alle Woche einmal von ausen sauber machen. 
Aber der Genuß einer frischen Tasse Kaffee mit ausgezeichneten Espressobohnen ist einfach durch nichts zu ersetzten


----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2004)

@tboy ... halbe Sachen macht er net ... weder mit dem Radl noch mim Kaffeeautomat ... dafür kauft sich mancher an Radl ... trotzdem trink ich lieber Schocki ... aber ein Grund mehr mal Deine Region unter die Stollen zu nehmen  
Hatte mal gefragt was Dein Radl so wiegt ... intressiert mich immer noch  

@Lupo ... kannst auch gut bei de Ditzebächer verwenden ... vielleicht versteht me dann die voll krass kontrekt Typen besser  

@Maixle, Kwi-Schan ... ja, ja habe meinen Lap auch erst platt gemacht und neu aufgesetzt. Bin auf DSL umgestiegen mit Router, WLAN etc. Das WLAN wollte und wollte einfach nich. Nach Stunden an der Hotline (Telekom freut sich  ) nach zwei WLAN Karten, zwei Laps, zwei Mal Format C hatts mir die Hotline endlich geklaubt ... das der Router nen Knacks hat. Gestern is der neue gekommen, angeschlossen und bumm ... WLAN funktioniert. Naja zwangsweise die Platte geputzt  

@all ... war heute in der Bikeschmiede. Hab mein Vorderrad zum nachzentrieren gebracht. Nach fast 600 Km wirds auch Zeit. Bei der Gelegenheit lass ich bei der XT Scheibe mal wieder original Schrauben montieren. Warn beim umbaun rundgenudelt und hab ich durch irgendwelche passenden ersetzt. Denke das ich auf Dauer wieder Originale verwenden sollte wegen der Festigkeit. Sonst verabschiedet sich die Scheibe irgendwann  

Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mir Latexschläuche mitgenommen ... Michelin C4 ... taugen die was oder kann ich die gleich verbrennen?

Beim räumen im Keller is mir noch Einiges an Radteilen in die Hände gefallen, Sättel, Sattelstützen, Schaltwerke, Super-V Frames. Ich klaub ich muß mal ebay bemühen  

@Google ... haste mal Deine Comp S light gewogen? Mich würd mal das reale Gewicht interessieren ... Der Comp S den ich noch gefunden hab wiegt 540 und der Front S sogar 580. Im Vergleich zum XC Pro in 1,8 (520) gehts aber, der Front S hat echte 2,1 und mächtig Profil. Wo krieg ich noch nen XLS in grün her  

@WE ... das Wetter könnte sich mache   Habe glaub außer Taunus ... hmm, war ich vor zwei Jahren zum letzen Mal ... noch keine Vorschläge gehört  Könnte mir vorstellen was ab Dtz zu machen. ausgedehnte Tour mit ein paar Hundert Höhenmeter - INTERESSE ? - äußert Euch mal ...

So, für heute habe fertig ...

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (24. März 2004)

sachma tboy...was will ich mit gemahlenen kaffeetassen?  
rat ma wo ich heut angerufen hab, und wer ma wieder nich da is und was ich morgen wieder ma probiern soll!  

hier...wie siehtsn bei dir sonntag aus mit biken rund um feldberg?
weil dann würd ich das evtl. so machen dass ich bei meiner mum übernachte und wir dann morgens gleich los könnten...abends muss ich dann ins kino, samstags muss ich mim renè fahrn....

hab ne neue hose "gesponsort" bekommen...hammerteil, sugoi bibshort....wenn du ma nach dem preis guggst wird jedem ausser dir schwindelig(nich billiger als deine assos) aber das sitzgefühl....man man man...war echt ne wonne heut morgen.....

egal, worauf ich hinaus will.....will am sasmtag die saison mim rene absprechen, auch wegen powerfood, noch evtl. klamotten, teilen udn krahm was ich eben brauch, und ausserdem wollen wir in zukunft strassentoruen fahrn...100km dann jeden mittwoch...da gibts auch noch bissi was zu klärn, deswegen würd mir sonntag besser passen

ziel wär ne 80km tour mit rund 2000hm
länger als 4-4,5 stunden wollt ich nich brauchen, meinste das is machbar, oder sollte man bissi mehr zeit einplanen?


----------



## Sakir (24. März 2004)

Halli Hallo


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @WE ... das Wetter könnte sich mache   Habe glaub außer Taunus ... hmm, war ich vor zwei Jahren zum letzen Mal ... noch keine Vorschläge gehört  Könnte mir vorstellen was ab Dtz zu machen. ausgedehnte Tour mit ein paar Hundert Höhenmeter - INTERESSE ? - äußert Euch mal ...


Also ich würde mal so spontan sagen, das eine Runde ab Dtz schon o.k. wäre.. vielleicht kann man das auch mit einem Latte... beim Thorsten verbinden   
also ich bin noch für das WE zu haben   

Michael


----------



## Google (24. März 2004)

Barbarossatour heute: Wenn sich bis circa gegen Mittag niemand einträgt, werd ich Sie löschen und heute alleine und früher los fahrn...

Barbarossatour nächste Woche: Ich werd schon mal die B-Tour für nächste Woche Dienstag ins LMB einstellen. Man kann sich also schon eintragen. Übrigens werde ich sie etwas seriöser in B-Tour Plus umbenennen anstatt DoppelwhopperB-Tour  

Morgen Grundlage: Morgen werd ich nachmittags/abends mal wieder ne gemütliche Tour starten. Wer mit will einfach melden. Tour ist mir egal, Uhrzeit wird dann noch [email protected] Lupo @ Wär vielleicht wieder ein guter Einstieg nach Deiner Sch....rei  

We-Touren: Das Wetter scheint relativ trocken zu werden. Nur wieder kälter   Bald krieg ich wieder ne Frusterkältung . Samstags werd ich beim Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg dabei sein, es sei denn es hat jemand zu einer früheren Startzeit ein Tourenvorschlag der zügigeren Art parat. Am Sonntag bin ich für fast alles zu haben. Wenn ich etwas zur Startzeit sagen darf.....bitte so gegen 11:00 Uhr wenns geht.

@ Sakir @ Die Barbarossa-Hahnenkamm-Buchbergtour will ich auf alle Fälle mal fahrn..Heute wollst Du ja die Strecke abfahrn. Vielleicht wär das auch noch ein Angebot fürs WE was Du im Thread anbieten könntest ? Ansonsten machen wir einfach einen anderen festen Termin aus, bei denen sich die anderen anschließen können wenn sie wollen.....

Das wars zu den Touren    

Danke für die Tipps zum Gänge einstellen. Weiß nur net wann ich dazu komme   und ob ich es jetzt gebacken kriege......

@ Erdi @ Werd die Reifen in den nächsten Tagen mal wiegen und berichten....

Krass lange Beitrag widder....Habe fertig !!

Eue Krasse Google


----------



## SteelManni (24. März 2004)

Moin moin zusammen,

@google, heut muß ich auch passen bei der B-tour, 
hab um 20.00Uhr einen Termin, wird zu knapp!

Am Samstag ist wieder Bike-Treff mit Günter( www.Bike-Activ.de )
, Barracuda, und mir 

Los gehts um 14.00Uhr am Kreuzburggym. in Gr.Krotzenburg!

Ich denke, das mal wieder Hahnenkamm mit ein paar Höhenmetern 
auf dem Programm steht  
Schaun mer mal!

Gruß


----------



## Kwi-Schan (24. März 2004)

Prima, die 50. Seite ist erreicht!

@Google - tja, für mich wird das heute leider nichts, denn die Magen-Darm-Geschichte hat mich gestern doch noch erreicht, ich sitze Zuhause in Quarantäne... 

@Erdi - Tja, WLAN ist so 'ne Sache - ich habe bei verschiedenen Leuten so was eingerichtet und es ging nie ohne Probleme. Bei mir Zuhause kommt das jedenfalls nicht in die Tüte!

@Tboys-Kaffeemaschine - Mann, Mann, gibt's bei Dir im Haushalt irgendwas, was nicht von der allernobelsten Sorte ist? Ich glaub' ich mach irgendwas falsch - nur WAS? 

@Maixle - Hoffe, dass ich morgen wieder ins Büro kann (auf dem Weg gibt's halt keine Facilites ) - gibt's denn bei Euch auch Schonkost für lädierte Mägen? Wir telefonieren morgen wegen Essen, würde ich sagen.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (24. März 2004)

Also ich fahr am Samstag wohl auch beim Biketreff in GK mit.
Wegen Sonntag also im Prinzip hab ich da nichts dagegen wenn uns das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht gestern war schon wieder Schnee aufm Feldberg. Ansonsten von der Zeit den KM und der HM Leistung ist das schon in Ordnung.

Aber wenn halt wieder schnee liegt    weißt ja wies letztes mal war. Von mir aus machen wir dann halt diesen Sonntag die Tour von mir. Mit den HM und der km Leistung bekommen wir das auch bestimmt bei mir hin.

@ Kwi-Schan naja ich verzichte dann halt mal gerne auf andere Sachen. Sachen die mich sowieso nicht interresieren   . Du müsstest die Maschine eigentlich auch auch von Mat2u kennen sind beides genau die selben. Ab pro po wo wir grad von Ihm sprechen, was macht der gute eigentlich man hört gar nichts mehr von Ihm wohl bedingt durch Babypause.

@ Hugo kann ich mir vorstellen aber ich bleibe bei Assos bin noch keine besseren Hosen gefahren aber das ist ja wie immer Gefühlssache.

So gings mir auch ne Zeit lang erwischt hab ich den dann mal Freitags.

@ ERdi01 Hehe Schoki macht die Maschine auch auf Wunsch Heiße Milch Milchschaum Kaffee Espresso Latte Cappu eigentlich so ziemlich alles heises Wasser für Tee gibts auch.


----------



## Sakir (24. März 2004)

Halli Hallo

@Google: ich bin heute mal die Tour mit Buchberg Erweiterung gefahren !
so komme ich uaf 63 KM bei ca 920 Höhenmeter, das ist schon was... 
bin imo ziemlich platt, ohje das wird eine Nacht geben 

Ich werde nur Sonntag fahren gehen, was und wohin ist mir wurscht...macht mal etwas aus und ich komme als bremse dann mit *bg*
Das Wtter ist wohl megazumkotzen, hatte heute kurze Hose an... grrr war das zugig *g*

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi - Tja, WLAN ist so 'ne Sache - ich habe bei verschiedenen Leuten so was eingerichtet und es ging nie ohne Probleme. Bei mir Zuhause kommt das jedenfalls nicht in die Tüte!



warum nicht? ... Wenns läuft is es doch ne feine Sache so schnurlos. Das Hauptproblem sind Stahlbetonwände oder Decken. Noch wichtiger is die Sicherheit, gerade für Banking etc. Habe SSID, 128bit Schlüssel, MAC-Filter und Firewall im Router aktiviert. Lap is über AntiVir und Zonealarm geschützt. Mehr geht denke ich nicht und is auch nicht nötig  

Was is mim WE? Biste noch außer Gefecht, keine Zeit oder keine Lust auf biken?

Erdi01


----------



## RSK (24. März 2004)

Hallo @ all, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück.

Ich konnte ja leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht am Stammtisch teilnehmen, aber beim nächsten klappt´s bestimmt.

Am WE will ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Würde mich gern bei einer eurer Touren anschliessen.

@erdi... Dietzenbacher Raum wär schon ok... wobei

@tboy, deine Region würde mich ja auch sehr interessieren

vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar konkretere Vorschläge   

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kwi-Schan (25. März 2004)

Was ist denn hier los? Keiner im Forum heute?

Zum WE: Bei mir geht es aus familiären Gründen nur Sonntag und ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin wieder auf dem Damm bin (im Moment sieht's gut aus ) Was gibt's denn für Optionen? Erdi's Dietzenbach Vorschlag ist eine, wie sieht's denn bei Tboy in und um Ortenberg aus? Würde mich - genau so wie RSK - interessieren...

@Erdi - Die wLan-Probleme lagen meist an schlechter Verbindungsqualität (nur sehr begrenzte Reichweite), schlecht zu konfigurierenden Router nund Netzwerkkarten etc. Ich persönlich mag außerdem Geräte Zuhause nicht, die ständig mit gepulsten Mikrowellen arbeiten (Handy ist nur an, wenn's sein muss, das schnurlose DECT-Telefon (strahlt mehr als eine Handy-Repeater-Antenne auf dem Dach!) haben wir ebenfalls abgeschafft und wLan kommt daher gar nicht erst ins Haus).

So long,
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (25. März 2004)

Also gut Leutz nachdem jetzt schon ein paar nachgefragt haben und für Sonntag das Wetter sehr gut aber kalt werden soll lad ich jetzt nochmals auf ne Tour bei mir ein.

@ Hugo ich glaub im Taunus isses zwar Schnee und Eis frei aber wir frieren uns den Arsch ab.

Aber wie gesagt HM bekommen wir auch hier zusammen.

Ich stell dann einfach wieder nen Termin ins LMB.


----------



## Lupo (25. März 2004)

wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben darf solls ja zum WE etwas wärmer werden. Im Moment hab ich ne gefühlte Temp. von -5°C, was mich garnet zum Biken herausfordert aber am Sonntag wär ich gern dabei, nur was Hugo und tboy vorhaben (2000hm bei80km) ist mir nach 17 Tagen abszinenz doch zu krass.


----------



## tboy0709 (25. März 2004)

@ Lupo naja wenn mehr mitkommen brauchen wir ja nicht ganz so dolle auf die Kacke zu hauen dann toben wir uns halt am Samstag aus   

Würd mich aber freuen über zahlreiche Teilnahme


----------



## Kwi-Schan (25. März 2004)

@tboy - Ich unterstütze Lupos Antrag (aus denselben Gründen)

Viele Grüße
noch ein Abstinenzler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (25. März 2004)

Gudde,

also bei mir ist es noch nicht klar, wann ich fahren werde. Komm drauf an, was ich am Samstag alles im Garten schaffen kann...aber voraussichtlich Sonntag.

Da würde mich natürlich die Tour im Vogelsberg und die Aussicht auf eine leckere Melange tboy's Vorschlag reizen...natürlich nur, wenn Ihr einen solchen Bremser wie mich mitnehmen wollt .

Ansonsten wollte ich evtl. die extended Version von Sakirs Tour mit meinem Tempo ohne viel Pausen trainingsweise fahren.

...aber ich bin da ganz offen, nur am Sonntag nicht mobil .

@Sakir: Kannst Du bitte die extended Version mit Buchberg-Tour nochmal posten. Vielen Dank .

@Hugo: Was macht die Mail mit den versprochenen Infos? Du bist doch oft genug online, mail hast Du auch...und ab gehts... 

@Tboy: Hast Du schonmal Latte Machiatto mit Caramelsosse/-sirup probiert...jamjamjam...einfach Weltklasse und für einen Cafeholiker ein Muss...probeweise zu Apothekenpreisen gibts diesen Cafe auch bei Starbucks.  

Viele Grüsse und vielleicht bis Sundach
Maixle


----------



## Lupo (25. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stell dann einfach wieder nen Termin ins LMB.



ei wann dann?


----------



## Sakir (25. März 2004)

Halli Hallo


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo naja wenn mehr mitkommen brauchen wir ja nicht ganz so dolle auf die Kacke zu hauen dann toben wir uns halt am Samstag aus
> 
> Würd mich aber freuen über zahlreiche Teilnahme


ich habe auch nur am sonntag Zeit und wenn ihr euch schon am Samstag ausgetobt habt, könnten wir am Sonntag ein bissel weniger als 2000hm fahren
eildieweil ich die bestimmt nicht durchstehen würde  ihr seid halt alle viel besser in den HM fahren. . . . . .ich merke die 920hm von gestern noch in den Beinen und wenn ich mir dann überlege, das selbe nochmal zu radel... so kleine Gänge gibt es garnicht...    WIE ERHOLLT IHR EUCH DENN ALLE SO SCHNELL... TZZZzzzzz

Ansonsten wäre Dietzenbach sehr interessant ! ! ! mal ein paar KM abspulen.

Michael

P.S. überarbeitete Karte kommt noch, wenn ich die Wege beim Buchberg alle auf der Karte gefunden habe *ggg*


----------



## tboy0709 (25. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ei wann dann?


Is schon drin   






			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Tboy: Hast Du schonmal Latte Machiatto mit Caramelsosse/-sirup probiert...jamjamjam...einfach Weltklasse und für einen Cafeholiker ein Muss...probeweise zu Apothekenpreisen gibts diesen Cafe auch bei Starbucks.



Also ich trinke meine Kaffee gerne ohne irgendwelche Zusätze. Bei Starbucks war ich zwar selbst noch nicht aber man liest in einschlägigen Kaffeeforen (ja sowas gibts auch  ) das der Kaffee dort nicht so gut sein soll. Wenn Du in Frankfurt mal wirklich guten Kaffee trinken willst dann geh mal zu Wackers-Kaffee. Adresse gibts hier http://www.wackers-kaffee.de/kontakt.htm
Im übrigen gibts den Ausdruck Latte Machiatto eigentlich nicht hat sich nur ein wenig modehalber eingebürgert. Entweder Latte das ist dann die Variante die Du meinst in einem große durchsichtigen Glas, gefüllt zu zwei dritteln mit heißer Milch einen doppelten Espresso und ein klein wenig Milchschaum. Der ist dann so schön dreilagig. 

Oder aber Machiatto, das ist ein Espresso mit einem kleine schuß heißer oder kalter Milch. Machiatto bedeutet gefleckt und so sieht dann der Espresso mit nem kleine schuß Milch dann eben aus.

Aber wenn Du Latte Machiatto bestellst bekommst immer einen Latte aber der ist dann eigentlich nicht gefleckt sonder halt dreilagig.

Guten Kaffee gibts übrigens bei http://www.kaffeezentrale.de/ zu bestellen. Aber fast immer nur ganze Bohnen, diese sind aber sowieso gemahlenem Kaffee vor zu ziehen. 
Im Übrigen ist Espresso, vorzugsweiße aus 100% Arabica, viel magenschoneneder als Filterkaffe von den bekannten Einkaufsmärkten und auch weniger Koffeinhaltig. Dadurch ist der vermehrte Konsum dessen auch weniger belastend als herkömmlicher Kaffee der oft zum großen Teil aus Robusta besteht.

Also ich persönlich trinke sehr gerne Espresso, früher gar nicht, aber seit wir die Maschine haben hm einfach nur lecker. Ich hab schon so viele Sorten ausprobiert und kann bei intresse auch gerne Tipps geben. 
Auf die nächste befüllung freu ich mich ganz besonders "Jamaika Blue Mountain"


----------



## RSK (25. März 2004)

Servus!

Habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen   

@maixle, melde dich telefonisch bei mir, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft, da du ja nicht mobil bist

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Google (25. März 2004)

Aaaaahhhhhaaaa....Geht doch mit den Wochenendtouren !!!

Warum nicht gleich so ???   

So, für mich notiert: Samstag Biketreff GK und Sonntag Ortenberg  

Geständnis  : Bin weder gestern noch heute gefahren..Und werds auch morgen nicht tun !! Bei der Kälte hatte ich absolut kein Bock. 

Ich will Endlich Früüüühhling !!!!  

Also bis denne 

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (25. März 2004)

@tboy - Also wenn's in Frankfurt um guten Kaffe geht, musst Du zur Kafferösterei Stern auf der Leipziger Straße gehen - uriger Laden und der Kaffee wirklich rrröstfrisch! (oder war das jetzt Tchibo oder so?  Ganz im Ernst: Stern-Kaffee ist 'ne Empfehlung!!

Wegen So. - habe mich auch eingetragen und bin WILD entschlossen!! Aber sag Mal, Thorsten, welche "alte Hauptstraße" ist denn das?

@maixle - Du hast ja noch ein Mifahrangebot von RSk - melde Dich mal, wo Du nun mitfahren willst 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Lupo (25. März 2004)

an alle Kaffeetanten und Onkel:


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei der nächsten Tour bei mir gibts dann auch nen vorzüglichen Kaffee


im LMB stand leider nicht wo die Kaffeepause stattfindet und ob man seinen Kaffeebecher selbst mitbringen muss


----------



## Hugo (25. März 2004)

@maixle 
die mail is draussen, hätt noch n tollen tip für dich, aber wer so ungeduldig is, der muss erzogen werden  

@tboy
knall dir vor den rennen ma lieber nich zu viel kaffee rein...nich dass die dopingprobe noch positiv ausfällt(ja!!! sowas kann passiern, ab ca 2 tassen filterkaffee liegste drüber)

fährst du samstag in gkb mit, oder mainflingen?

hab mich jetz ma für sonntag eingetragen, 11UHr am sportplatz...wo issn der in ortenberg?(scho klar an der hauptstrasse) aber dieses "direkt da und dort" kenn ich noch zu geünge vom cc  

dann ma bis zum we


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo naja wenn mehr mitkommen brauchen wir ja nicht ganz so dolle auf die Kacke zu hauen dann toben wir uns halt am Samstag aus
> 
> Würd mich aber freuen über zahlreiche Teilnahme



... wie schon pepostet Deine Region interessiert mich auch und Schoki geht auch   ... aber keine 2000 HM ... ich will überleben  

Machs doch mal genauer wieviel KM und HM Du mit so ner Meute vor hast  Ich weiß ja was ich vor hatte und dann kann ichs vielleicht abschätzen ob ich 10 oder nur 5 Kilometer hinterher fahr  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (26. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo issn der in ortenberg?(scho klar an der hauptstrasse) aber dieses "direkt da und dort" kenn ich noch zu geünge vom cc
> dann ma bis zum we



ganz meine Meinung   hab schonmal bei mapquest geguckt, nen alten Sportplatz hab ich aber net gefunden  

@Hugo: für dich stell ich mein Klingelton diesmal gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz laut 

hey, das gibt ja zum Abschluss nochma fette WP Sonderpunkte


----------



## Ippie (26. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

hört sich gut an, was am WE geboten wird. Morgen werde ich entweder in GK oder in Mainflingen mitfahren. Ich hoffe, das ich bis 14:00 Uhr mit der Gartenarbeit fertig bin. 

Am Sonntag in Ortenberg hört sich ebenfalls gut an. Ich trage mich wahrscheinlich morgen ein. Ich muß mich noch mit der Uhrzeit auseinander setzen. Wie immer  

@[email protected] ich finde es Klasse, das wir einiges gemeinsam haben. Ich bin gestern ebenfalls nicht gefahren (seit 7 Wochen). Mir waren 5° C einfach zu kalt. Die Temperaturen machen mich echt fertig.   

@[email protected] Kaffee gehört bei mir ebenfalls zum Grundnahrungsmittel. Natürlich nicht in Deiner Perfektion. . Selbst den Espresso trinke ich ohne Zucker. So hat man den richtigen Kaffeegeschmack.

@[email protected] Hört sich ja an, als wären alle wieder Gesund! Dann kommt auch der Frühling  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## yakko (26. März 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ganz meine Meinung   hab schonmal bei mapquest geguckt, nen alten Sportplatz hab ich aber net gefunden
> 
> @Hugo: für dich stell ich mein Klingelton diesmal gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz laut
> 
> hey, das gibt ja zum Abschluss nochma fette WP Sonderpunkte



Ich mache meine Beteiligung davon abhängig, ob ich Sonntag schon so früh aus dem Bett komme. 
Damit auch ich den den Treffpunkt finde: ist F2 auf dem Stadtplan richtig?

Samstag werde ich evtl. in GK mitfahren, wenn ich um diese Zeit überhaupt aus der Stadt komme und nicht wieder über eine Stunde auf der Hanauer stehe


----------



## maixle (26. März 2004)

Gudde,

@tboy: Ist der alte Sportplatz die grosse Wiese am Ortsausgang Ortenberg in Richtung Hirzenhain/Gedern, an der auch der Vulkanradweg vorbeiführt?

@hugo: Danke nochmal für die Mail und sorry nochmal für meinen etwas genervten Tonfall gestern im Forum. Hast übrigens ne PM.

In diesem Sinne bis Sundach im Vochelsbersch.
Maixle


----------



## tboy0709 (26. März 2004)

Schön das sich so viele eingetragen haben. Da jetzt schon einige nachgefragt haben nochmal ne Wegbeschreibung.

Also das ist nicht die alte Hauptstraße sondern der "alte" Sportplatz an der Hauptstraße   Nach der Karte von Yakko ist der Treffpunkt bei G1 ist dort aber nicht verzeichnet. 
Wenn Ihr in Ortenberg rein fahrt, müsst Ihr komplett durch, Richtung Lauterbach immer auf der B 275 bleiben wenn Ihr fast wieder raus seit kommt auf der rechten Seite ein Türmchen und halt der alte Sportplatz ich steh dann da und erwarte euch. Bei fragen einfach mich anrufen. Straßennamen gibts keinen weil das einfach die Bundestraße ist.  
 @maixle genau der isses  

Nochmal zur Tour. Also ich denke min 60km packen wir alle doch schon wir werden sehen wie jeder drauf ist und entscheiden dann.   

@ Hugo zur info Koffein steht seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr auf der Dopingliste   http://www.dshs-koeln.de/biochemie/

Aber ich hau mir ja auch keine 5-6 Espresso vor dem Rennen rein    Der Puls wird eh schon höher sein vor dem Rennen da brauch man nicht noch mit Koffein zu pushen  
Aber wie gesagt ich trinke keinen Filterkaffe. Espressobohnen haben deutlich weniger Koffein als Pulverkaffee ala Tschibo oder Dallmayer den de im Supermarkt kaufst. Zudem ist eine oder zwei Tassen auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Sakir (26. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das sich so viele eingetragen haben.


Ich hoffe, dir ist klar, das wir alle nach dem Radeln mit zu dir kommen und dann mit Kaffee/Espresso/Cappo etc. verköstigt werden ! ! !     
Wenn du schon so begeistert davon schwärmst....  

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zur Tour. Also ich denke min 60km packen wir alle doch schon wir werden sehen wie jeder drauf ist und entscheiden dann.
> 
> .



... also gut und ab zum BIG EVENT nach Ortebersch ...  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (26. März 2004)

@ [email protected] Ich kenn aber einen vakanten Unterschied zwischen uns.....:
Du bist ein

Langschläfer  

Sooo, da fährst Du also um 11:00 Uhr in Ortenberg mit ? Weißt Du eigentlich das die Uhr von Samstag auf Sonntag um 1 Stunde vorgestellt wird ???  

Muuuuaaaahahhahahahahahahaaaa    


 Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder aber Machiatto, das ist ein Espresso mit einem kleine schuß heißer oder kalter Milch. Machiatto bedeutet gefleckt und so sieht dann der Espresso mit nem kleine schuß Milch dann eben aus.


und in Spanien heisst der Machiatto "Cortado"



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> "Jamaika Blue Mountain"


 Da komm ich auch mal vorbei, will auch mal die teuerste Bohne schmecken.

Hab übrigens eine Hebelmaschine von "La Pavoni" die Europiccola. Ist aber für espresso nicht so gut geeignet. Da nehme ich gerne die Lavazza Maschine in der Firma für her.

Bis mosche in GK


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie gesagt ich trinke keinen Filterkaffe. Espressobohnen haben deutlich weniger Koffein als Pulverkaffee ala Tschibo oder Dallmayer den de im Supermarkt kaufst.


Tboy, dass liegt nicht an den Bohnen sondern am Herstellungsverfahren des "Getränks". Bei Filterkaffee hat das Wasser mehr Zeit das Koffein aus zu lösen und in das "Getränk" zu bringen!

Wenn du morgen nach GK kommst und dann noch mal Lust und Zeit hast nach Kahl zukommen kann ich dir mal das Buch "Kaffee" von den Gebrüdern ILLY mit geben. Ich denke der Name Illy sollte dir geläufig sein

Bis dann


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. März 2004)

So nun mal ganz Offiziell, bin aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück 
Kann CenterParks nur für jede Familie empfehlen, den ganzen Tag sind die Kids im Wasser und Abends völlig fertig
War echt super für uns und das Wetter war auch ok, kein Regen.

Wegen der PowerBar geschichte, muß am Montag mal meinen Kolegen an quatschen was den eine Kiste Gel bzw. Riegen kosten würden. 

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (27. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Tboy, dass liegt nicht an den Bohnen sondern am Herstellungsverfahren des "Getränks". Bei Filterkaffee hat das Wasser mehr Zeit das Koffein aus zu lösen und in das "Getränk" zu bringen!
> 
> Wenn du morgen nach GK kommst und dann noch mal Lust und Zeit hast nach Kahl zukommen kann ich dir mal das Buch "Kaffee" von den Gebrüdern ILLY mit geben. Ich denke der Name Illy sollte dir geläufig sein
> 
> Bis dann




Also ich bin heute auch in GK dabei. Super Wetter is das doch heute wollen auch hoffen das es so bleibt.

Also das mit dem Herstellungsverfahren ist so nicht ganz richtig. Natürlich hängt das auch damit zusammen wie lange das Wasser durch das Pulver läuft, je länger desto mehr Bitterstoffe, Coffein und Schadstoffe werden gelöst. Aber viel entscheidender dabei ist die Bohnensorte!
Für Filterkaffee wird meistens eine Bohnenmisschung aus Robusta Bohnen genommen, da diese Sorte wesentlich pflegeleichter und wie der Name schon sagt robuster ist. Diese Bohnensorte hat  2-4,5% Coffein.

Für guten oder exzellenten Espresso wird aber die Bohnensorte Arabica verwendet. Diese Sorte brauch viel mehr pflege ist deswegen auch um einiges Teurer. Arabica Bohnen sind milder, sehr viel aromatischer und haben eine edlere Säure als Robusta Bohnen. Ihr Coffeingehalt liegt bei 1,1-1,7%.
Arabica ist aber nicht nur für Espresso, Latte oder Cappu (deren beider Grundlagen sind immer Espresso mal mit mehr mal mit weniger Milch) geeignet sonder eignen sich auch hervorragent für Schümli (Filterkaffee auf Schwitzerisch)  

Aber ich sehe noch ein Kaffeeliebhaber


----------



## Hugo (27. März 2004)

vielleicht aus "mtb-news.de/forum"
"kaffee-klatsch.de/forum" machen?


----------



## Google (27. März 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht aus "mtb-news.de/forum"
> "kaffee-klatsch.de/forum" machen?



Dito   Um nicht zu sagen: " Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne...Muaaahahha  

Bis gleich in Großkrotzenburg, bzw. morgen in Ortenberg.

Google


----------



## Ippie (27. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] was das Langschläfer-Sydrom anbelangt, hat sich mein Körper in den letzten Monaten etwas verändert. Früher bin ich halt am WE immer um 2:00 oder 3:00 Uhr ins Bett gegangen. Das ich dann nicht um 8:00 Uhr fit bin ist wohl klar. In letzter Zeit falle ich halt um 0:00 Uhr schon tot-müde in die Kiste und da ist 8:00 Uhr auch kein Problem mehr. Aber das mit der Zeitumstellung wird mich morgen schon treffen, da ich halt alleine frühstücken muß, da ja der Rest der Famile morgen nicht vor 9:30 -10:00 Uhr zu sehen sein wird. Und da haben wir noch nichts gegessen. Meine zwei Frauen sind eben Langschläfer! 
Deshalb werde ich so Aktionen nicht jedes WE machen, da ich es liebe, mit meiner Familie am WE in Ruhe zu frühstücken.

noch Fragen. Keine! Danke

@[email protected] heute werde ich alleine fahren (16:00 Uhr). Die Gartenarbeirt halt.

bis morgen

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das mit der Zeitumstellung wird mich morgen schon treffen,



... SCHOCK   ... welche Zeitumstellung ... is es wieder soweit und wie rum wird gestellt. Glaube es geht vorwärts, das heist morgen aufstehen kurz nach Mitternacht  

Was tut man nich alles für ein bissel radfahren  

Bis morsche ...

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (27. März 2004)

Hallo war ne klasse Tour heute endlich mal nicht so matschig wie die letzten male. und von der Temperatur gings auch  

Ja die Uhr wird eine Std vor gestellt. Also nicht das Ihr mir verschlaft morgen  

Also bis dann.


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo war ne klasse Tour heute endlich mal nicht so matschig wie die letzten male. und von der Temperatur gings auch


Tboy, lad doch bitte mal das Höhenprofil hoch, bin gespannt wie sich der Pilzweg darin macht 

Und noch was zur Arabica. Diese Bohne wächst nur über 900m höhe! Robusta wächst auch auf Meereshöhe.

Und danke noch mal für den Link zur WM Seite.

Bis nächsten Sa. denke werde mal wieder in Mainflingen dabei sein!

SteelManni, kommst du am Sa. mit nach Mainflingen, dann könnte ich dich mal abhollen 

Google, wieder alles klar bei dir???

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (28. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

na alles ausgeschlafen? Es ist jetzt 8:47 Uhr und nicht 7:47 Uhr. 

bis später

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (28. März 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Bis nächsten Sa. denke werde mal wieder in Mainflingen dabei sein!
> 
> SteelManni, kommst du am Sa. mit nach Mainflingen, dann könnte ich dich mal abhollen
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit @alle,

das gestrige Höhenprofil würde mich auch mal interessieren!  
auch wenn ich bei 46% gefälle das letzte Stück auf dem Hinterteil runtergerutscht bin!  

@Barracuda, ich wusste gar nicht, das man in Mainflingen auch Hm. 
machen kann!  

Klär mich doch mal jemand auf, was ist das für ne Tour?

@Ortenbergtour, ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß, habt Euch ja n ganz
gei.... Wetter ausgesucht!  

Ich denke ich werd heut am Spätnachmittag auch noch mal ne Runde drehn  

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (28. März 2004)

sorry
war gestern ne lange nacht, und bin entsprechend spät aufgestandne...geh jetz höhenmeter kloppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (28. März 2004)

*WER WEISS WIE ES maixle GEHT ???*

Ein dickes *LOB* an Throrsten für die wunderschöne fahrt heute ! ! 
und noch ein *LOB* für die freundliche Bewirtung und den tollen Espresso....
Also ich bin ganz begeistert von der Gegend, wo wir heute waren.. kein wunder das Thorsten unsere "RennmaschinenBergziege" ist... wenn man dort wohnt kann man nur so gut werden 
nee im ernst, war schön, tolle fahrten dabei und die Geschwindigkeit war auch supi.... insgesamt 53 KM bei 940 HM 
ausser das mit Erdi01... sorry, wir haben wohl einen mom nicht aufgepasst   
ausser das mit MAIXLE.... *snief* schade....

so nun wrede ich erstemal schön Baden gehen und dann nochmal schauen, ob sich hier etwas getan hat !

bis gleich


----------



## Ippie (28. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] möchte mich auch noch mal für den ausgesprochen leckeren Espresso bedanken.   War irgend wie salzig...schmeckt nach Meer(mehr).  Hahaha.

@[email protected] wie geht es Dir? Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so schlimm ist, bzw. 
wird.  

@[email protected] die Tour heute hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Nicht so extrem, tolles Wetter, schöne Aussichten. Können wir mal gerne wiederholen. 

@[email protected] es wäre schön gewesen, wenn Du Dich kurz abgemeldet hättest. Wir haben alle auf Dich gewartet! Oder fahren wir in der Luschi-Gruppe?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *WER WEISS WIE ES maixle GEHT ???*



... das will ich auch wissen !!! Ich hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm und er war im Krenkenhaus oder beim Arzt. Ne Gehirnerschütterung hat man schnell. Denke nur an den gerissenen Helm  Wenn Maixle wieder fit is muß er uns nochmal erzählen, was eigentlich passiert ist  

Wegen mir macht Euch kein Kopp, bin halt ein paar HM weniger dafür KM mehr gefahren. Genau 62 KM. Hab mich durchgefragt wo der Vulkanradweg is und mich draufgesetzt Richtung Ortenberg  

Auch von mir an Tboy Danke für die Tour und den Kaffee. Schöne (anstrengende  ) Gegend bei Dir.

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (28. März 2004)

Ich habe eben mit Christoph's Frau telefoniert - leider gibt's nichts genaues, aber gut geht's ihm wohl nicht . Damit wir nicht alle ständig bei Ihr anrufen würde ich vorschlagen, dass ich Euch einfach informiere wenn ich etwas weiss - hoffe, Ihr seid einverstanden.

@tboy - Noch Mal vielen Dank für die Tour und den Kaffee bei Dir 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sakir (28. März 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eben mit Christoph's Frau telefoniert - leider gibt's nichts genaues, aber gut geht's ihm wohl nicht . Damit wir nicht alle ständig bei Ihr anrufen würde ich vorschlagen, dass ich Euch einfach informiere wenn ich etwas weiss - hoffe, Ihr seid einverstanden.


o.k. .... aber bitte SOFORT 

so , wenn ich es schaffe, erscheint nun unter der Schrift das Höhendiagramm der heutigen Tour ))







  Michael


----------



## Sakir (28. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> so , wenn ich es schaffe, erscheint nun unter der Schrift das Höhendiagramm der heutigen Tour ))



kacke, war wohl bissel gross


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2004)

Ah ja, den letzten Zacken habe ich verpaßt, sprich ca. 125 HM. Macht nichts die verbleibenden 800 HM haben mir gelangt  

Schönes Spielzeug Eure Polars, gefällt mir immer besser. Schlecht fürs Bankkonto  Gebt doch mal Feedback, wie zufrieden Ihr damit seid. Würdet Ihr ihn wiederkaufen.

Erdi01

P.S. Kann das sein das hier noch Winterzeit is


----------



## Sakir (28. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Spielzeug Eure Polars, gefällt mir immer besser. Schlecht fürs Bankkonto  Gebt doch mal Feedback, wie zufrieden Ihr damit seid. Würdet Ihr ihn wiederkaufen.


Ich bin damit 10000%tig zufrieden, das einzige was ihn stört, wenn man ganz nahe an Eisenbahnschienen fährt... dann zeigt er ab und an utopische Werte an... ansonsten... supi... würde mir jederzeit wieder einen kaufen
kannst ja mal hier schauen : Polar S710i 

Michael


----------



## Google (28. März 2004)

Hallo Leutz
ich kann mich wegen der heutigen Tour den Dankesreden der Vorredner nur anschließen. Tolles Wetter tolle Tour !!   Gerne wieder mal. Und natürlich wieder mit einem guten Kaffee zum Schluß...Versteht sich   Nee, is nur ein Spaß !! Soll ja kein Pflichtprogramm werden.

Wie gesagt. In Kürze lad ich Euch zu einem WE zur Tour Barbarossa/Hahnekamm/Buchbergtour ein, die ich mit dem Begründer Sakir aber erst nochmal abfahrn möchte. Von mir aus startend, wird es voraussichtlich eine Tour um die 65 KM mit circa 950 Höhenmeter. Und zum Schluß lad ich Euch natürlich auch gerne mal zum aufgebrühten Filterkaffe und Kuchen in unseren Garten ein. Ich wart auf ne gute Wetterprognose......  

@ Barracuda @ Bei mir ist wieder alles klar. Nach ner knappen Pause von ner Woche hätt ich vielleicht erstmal mit ner kleinen Tour vorher den Brenner wieder anwerfen müssen. Heut war nix mehr zu spüren von Kraft- und Ehrgeizlosigkeit. Wohl lag das auch am Wetter...Die Batterien sind jedenfalls doch nicht leer. *freudurchatme*  

Worüber ich mir mom. aber am meisten Gedanken mache ist wie es Christoph geht. Das es ihm wohl nicht so gut geht passt mir gar nicht und beunruhigt mich...Ich drück im fest die Daumen das es nur ne kleine Gehirnerschütterung ist, die schnell vorbei geht. Es ist doch immer das gleiche: 100m vorm Tourende...wo keiner damit rechnet....wo eigentlich nichts passieren [email protected] Christoph @ Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute !!

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige was ihn stört, wenn man ganz nahe an Eisenbahnschienen fährt... dann zeigt er ab und an utopische Werte an... ansonsten... supi... würde mir jederzeit wieder einen kaufen
> [/URL]
> 
> Michael



... bevor ich mir so einen kaufen würde, würde ich Dich erst um Mainflingen jagen um zu sehen was er macht oder auch nicht  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. März 2004)

Ich registriere seit langer, langer Zeit mal wieder einen Muskelkater in meinen Oberschenkeln...Liegt eindeutig an das erstmaligen Ziehen mit Klickpedalen. Siehe da !! Es gibt da noch ander Muckis   

Und das krasse Gegenteil zur ganzen letzten Woche: Wenn ich nicht meine Beine heut spürn würde, würd ich ansonsten kaum was von einer heutigen Tour merken......Manchmal werd ich aus mir net schlau....   

@ Wie siehts mit Euch eigentlich mit der Barbarossatour Plus aus ??? Ist Volker der Einzige ??? Auffi gehts !!!! 

Frank


----------



## yakko (28. März 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin damit 10000%tig zufrieden, das einzige was ihn stört, wenn man ganz nahe an Eisenbahnschienen fährt... dann zeigt er ab und an utopische Werte an... ansonsten... supi... würde mir jederzeit wieder einen kaufen
> kannst ja mal hier schauen : Polar S710i
> 
> Michael



Was habt ihr denn dafür bezahlt? Bei eBay gibts den momentan für EUR 209 (Sofortkauf). Ansonsten habe ich grade gesehen, dass es den 720i grade (also wahrscheinlich nur noch heute) für EUR 259 bei bike-discount  gibt. Also was für Kurzentschlossene.
War bei euch Brustgurt und Infrarotleser dabei oder sind das noch Zusatzkosten?


----------



## Sakir (28. März 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn dafür bezahlt?


ich habe für den Polar s710i + Trittfrequenz + Infrarot 309,- bezahlt.


			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten habe ich grade gesehen, dass es den 720i grade (also wahrscheinlich nur noch heute) für EUR 259 bei bike-discount  gibt. Also was für Kurzentschlossene.


der 720i hat nur eine andere Optik... ansonsten gleich wie der 710i


			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> War bei euch Brustgurt und Infrarotleser dabei oder sind das noch Zusatzkosten?


Brustgurt ist dabei.... Infrarot und Trittfrequenz und Kraftmesser müssen extra gekauft werden. 
Wenn du Laptop hast, ist meisten ein IRDA dabei....

@maixle: ich wünsche dir auch alles alles alles alles... gute.... und drück dir alle daumen zur schnellen Genesung....

@Erdi01: nächsten Samstag fahre ich in Mainflingen mit, da kann ich dir sagen was er dort macht und/oder auch nicht   

@Google: war fast vorrauszusehen das du beim ersten benutzen der Clickies Muskelkater bekommst.. würde mir genauso gehen...also wenn dann fast alle Clickies haben, werde ich doch auch bald mal zuschlagen müssen  
(    ich würde aber heimlich auf RASEN üben     )
Auf die nächste Tour mit *KaffeundKuchenbeiGoogle*    

Sakir / Michael


----------



## Google (29. März 2004)

@ Erdi @ Mit meiner Elektrofischwaage (Jaa, ich bin auch Angler, bzw. Monsterhunter) hat der Michelin 450 Gramm  gewogen...

Wetter Morgen: Diesmal gibts für die B-Tour einheitliche Prognosen: Bis 16 C° und kein Wölkchen am Himmel......

Frank


----------



## Kwi-Schan (29. März 2004)

So, ich habe mal die paar Photos von gestern hochgeladen - sie stehen in meiner Galerie.

@Sakir, Google etc. - Sobald ich was neues von Christoph weiss, gebe ich Euch natürlich sofort Bescheid. Ich wollte heute abend mal bei ihm Zuhause anrufen und hören, wie es ihm geht. Aber ich muss Google recht geben - Sorgen mache ich mir auch.

@Google - Zur B-Tour morgen: Also, meine Beine fühlen sich doch leicht lädiert an, so dass eine B-Tour(plus) wahrscheinlich echt zuviel wäre. Zudem ist's für mich schwer, schon um 18:15 in Klein-Auheim zu sein, weil ich nicht genau weiss, wann ich morgen aus dem Büro wegkomme. Daher - sorry - werd' ich morgen wohl nicht mitkommen.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sakir (29. März 2004)

Halli Hallo


			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir, Google etc. - Sobald ich was neues von Christoph weiss, gebe ich Euch natürlich sofort Bescheid. Ich wollte heute abend mal bei ihm Zuhause anrufen und hören, wie es ihm geht. Aber ich muss Google recht geben - Sorgen mache ich mir auch.


ja, sorgen mache ich mir auch. Ich habe ja den Sturz noch gehört :-( wie als ob man ein Bike brutal auf den Boden wirft... war schon nicht ohne... man kann es garnicht oft genug erwähnen wie *WICHTIG* ein *HELM* ist ! das hat man bei seinem Helm gesehn, was das für Kräfte am arbeiten sind....

So nun werde ich mal meine sieben Sachen packen und noch so einen gemütliche KO-Ausritt auf dem Bike machen um dann direkt in der Firma einzulaufen 

Bis heute Abend... Sakir / Michael


----------



## RSK (29. März 2004)

Hallo @ all

also MAIXLE´s Frau hat mich vorhin angerufen. 

Es geht aufwärts.... er ist aber immernoch zur Beobachtung (Gehirnerschütterung) im Krankenhaus. 

Ansonsten geht es ihm den Unständen entsprechend gut. Er hat zum Glück keine Brüche, aber eben Schürfwunden. 

Wollen wir mal hoffen das er bald wieder fit ist! 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## tboy0709 (29. März 2004)

@ all Ein dank nochmal an alle für die Zahlreichte Teilnahme, konnte ja herraus lesen das es doch allen spaß gemacht hat.

Tja das mit Maixle is schon bischen blöd gelaufen ich hoffe nur das es Ihm bald wieder besser geht und er sich nicht deswegen unterkriegen lässt und jetzt nicht mehr biked.

@ sakir sag mal wie hast Du denn das Höhenprofil hochladen könne ich hab eben probiert und probiert finds aber nicht.

Mit an und abfahrt vom Treffpunkt waren es bei mir dann gestern 66km.

Aber das Wetter war doch echt klasse und heute isses noch besser. Soll ja die ganze woche so bleiben. Dann wirds ja doch endlich was mit kurze Hose fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2004)

RSK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> also MAIXLE´s Frau hat mich vorhin angerufen.
> 
> ...



... na das klingt schon besser und beruhigt. Kopf hoch das wird, in 2-3 Wochen is er wieder auf der Höhe  

Mann, mann ... ich sags immer wieder. Es ich nicht die Frage ob sondern nur wann man auf die Fresse fliegt ... nur im Krankenhaus muß man auch nich gleich landen    

Eins is auch klar. Wenns noch Zweifler giebt ... kein Meter mehr ohne Helm !!!
Und wer bremst is noch lang kein Verlierer !!!

In diesem Sinne uns allen allzeit gute und unfallfreie Fahrt  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi @ Mit meiner Elektrofischwaage (Jaa, ich bin auch Angler, bzw. Monsterhunter) hat der Michelin 450 Gramm  gewogen...
> 
> Frank



... grrrr ... warum is Deiner leichter  Mein Satz bringt 460 und 480 auf die digitale Fischwaage   (nein, bin kein Angler ... gääähhhn ... viel zu langweilig) wollt nur was zum Bike und Teile wiegen haben.  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (29. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Eins is auch klar. Wenns noch Zweifler giebt ... kein Meter mehr ohne Helm !!!



Na, so ganz reicht das nicht - ein Uralt-Helm darf's auch nicht sein. Die meisten Helme sind ja im "Inneren" aus Styropor und sollten schon alle paar Jahre ersetzt werden!

Aber ich freue mich, dass es Christoph wieder besser geht . Ich hatte vorhin versucht, seine Frau zu erreichen, hatte aber leider keinen Erfolg.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sakir (29. März 2004)

Halli Hallo,

es ist schön zu hören, das es ihm "besser" geht...
ich hoffe mal das er bald wieder zu uns stossen kann *drückalledaumen*




			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all Ein dank nochmal an alle für die Zahlreichte Teilnahme, konnte ja herraus lesen das es doch allen spaß gemacht hat.


Ja, war supi... jederzeit gerne wieder..... obwohl...  ..
wenn das wetter jetzt so bleibt, haben wir vorerst mal genug zu tun, bis wir alle geplanten Touren aus den kälteren Tagen hinter uns gebracht haben 



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ sakir sag mal wie hast Du denn das Höhenprofil hochladen könne ich hab eben probiert und probiert finds aber nicht.


also, ich habe mir eine "Hardcopy" gemacht und diese auf meinen Speicher bei T-Online geladen. Dann habe ich in der "antwort" auf den Button "Grafik einfügen" gedrückt und den Link dort reinkopiert... fertig...allerdings war mein Bild ein bissel groß ))

Michael


----------



## Ippie (30. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

endlich ist mein PC wieder hoch gefahren. Ich liebe Windows     . teures Gelump' halt!

Ich bin ebenfalls froh, dass Christoph wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung ist. Kopf hoch. Nur nicht unterkriegen lassen.   

Das Wetter ist doch genial. Ich musste gestern gleich mal eine Runde in kurzer Hose drehen.   Es ist so toll. Und heute geht es weiter im Sommeroutfit. 

@[email protected] wie immer Schöne Bilder. Nur den jungen Mann habe ich auf der Tour vermisst. Oder hat er nur Deinen Rucksack geleert?  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (30. März 2004)

wie bitte, es hat 
*10 Stunden und 16 Minuten*
keiner etwas hier geschrieben.... tzzzzz


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2004)

@sakir ... O.K. O.K. ... isch schreib schon was, hast wohl langeweile  

Also, mein Jekyll is wieder einsatzbereit. Hab die Comp S mit Latex drauf. Ach der eine Latexschlauch war nicht kaputt, sondern nur das Autoventil nicht richtig eingeschraubt    muß man auch erst mal drauf kommen. 

Dann hab ich noch neue Züge rein mit den XTR Endkappen. Die mit dem Gummiüberziehern. Find ich die Optimallösung, da man ganz normale Züge verwendet (billig  ) und ewig Ruhe hat, so von wegen Schmutz, Wasser und Schwergängigkeit  

So jetzt müßt es nen Schlag tun und WE sein  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (30. März 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir ... O.K. O.K. ... isch schreib schon was, hast wohl langeweile


Ja, war gerade voller Erwartung von der arbeit gekommen und siehe da, keiner hat etwas neues geschrieben *ggg*



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich noch neue Züge rein mit den XTR Endkappen. Die mit dem Gummiüberziehern. Find ich die Optimallösung, da man ganz normale Züge verwendet (billig  ) und ewig Ruhe hat, so von wegen Schmutz, Wasser und Schwergängigkeit


Aha, stimmt, das hast du mir letztens schon mal gezeigt....
also ich habe ab und an auchmal probs beim schalten gehabt, da habe ich nun nach der reinigung vom Bike mal die Züge ausgehängt, gesäubert und frisch geölt... nun ist wieder alles super....
Mit diesen Endkappen wäre es bestimmt auch besser... zumindest länger    
Dann werd eich mir diese auch mal beim nächsten wechsel der Züge drauf machen !



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt müßt es nen Schlag tun und WE sein


Ohh ja, wäre das toll...
Heute war schon ein genialer Tag, ich fange mittags so um 14 uhr an zu arbeiten... da bin ich schon um 12 daheim losgeradelt und über Seligenstadt, Rodgau, Dietzenbach, Heusenstamm auf die arbeit geradelt... 
war *WUNDERHERLICH BEI DEM WETTER*

Michael


----------



## Google (31. März 2004)

Es war mal ganz nett, die gestrige Barbarossatour Plus vorwiegend im Hellen fahrn zu können. Außer dem zu umfahrenden Schlammloch in der Birkenhainer, war es eine Wohltat, mal wieder eine trockene Tour zu fahren.

Mit einer Abkürzung nach Hause hab ich knapp 3 Stunden benötigt bei 60 KM. Von der Limesbrücke startend sind es also für alle künftigen Mitstreiter der B-Tour rund 2,5 Stunden, eventuell Pausen inklusive.

Ippie war gestern gut drauf. Merk wieder meine Beinmuskulatur (Gewöhnung an die Cklickis) aber ansonsten tut mir heute fast jede andere Gräte auch weh.....

Merkt Euch für nächste Woche schon mal wieder den Dienstag 18:15 vor....Ich will endlich mal wissen wieviel Höhenmeter die Strecke jetzt hat...Hoffentlich fährt mal einer von Euch mit Höhenmesser mit.....

Morgen werd ich wieder eine gemütliche (Grundlagen-)Maintour fahren. Hat jemand von Euch Lust bei dem schönen Wetter mit zu fahrn ?? Evtl. mit ner kleinen Eispause in Seligenstadt. Einfach melden....

Ich grüß Euch alle


----------



## Google (31. März 2004)

@ Alle @ Hab nun doch schon beide Touren ins LMB gestellt:

Maintour morgen 17:30 ab Shooters
B-Tour Plus nächsten Dienstag 18:15

Schaut mal rein....

@ Kwi-Schan @ Weißt Du was Neues wegen Christoph ??

Grüße Frank


----------



## Ippie (31. März 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

es war gestern wirklich eine schöne Tour. Die Hm würden mich auch interessieren, damit ich meinen Leistungsstand feststellen kann. Meine Muskulatur hat sich gestern auch  gemeldet. Nach 3 Tagen biken ist auch eine Pause nötig. Auch wenn es schwer fällt bei diesem Wetter.  
Übrigens hatte ich 66 km mit 3:15 Std Fahrtzeit.
Morgen werde ich alleine eine Grundlagentour fahren.  
Am WE bin dann wieder für alles zu haben.  Das Wetter wird ja hoffentlich halten.
So wie es aussieht, bin ich wieder dabei bei der 2. B-Tour Plus Tour.

@[email protected] Was gibt es für Neuigkeiten von Maixle?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (31. März 2004)

Hallo Leute ich hab gestern mal mein Körper ne Pause gegönnt mit Sauna  

Jetzt fahr ich dann auch noch ne Runde und morgen ist Piano angesagt Freitag geh ich zur Leistunsdiagnostik dann kann ich euch gleich am Samstag Bericht erstatten. Bin in Mainflingen dabei vielleicht is ja Hugo auch da dann kann ich dem auch gleich erzählen wies war.   

Viel spaß allen die heute auch nochmal ne Runde bei dem super Wetter drehen.


----------



## Hugo (31. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ich hab gestern mal mein Körper ne Pause gegönnt mit Sauna
> 
> Jetzt fahr ich dann auch noch ne Runde und morgen ist Piano angesagt Freitag geh ich zur Leistunsdiagnostik dann kann ich euch gleich am Samstag Bericht erstatten. Bin in Mainflingen dabei vielleicht is ja Hugo auch da dann kann ich dem auch gleich erzählen wies war.
> 
> Viel spaß allen die heute auch nochmal ne Runde bei dem super Wetter drehen.



rechne ma liber net mit mir...hab grad ne fette erkältung und montag noch zwei klausuren....die gehn vor, danach gehts dann ne woche lang richtig rund...ma guggen ob ich 500km voll bekomm

aber halt mich trotzdem ma auf dem laufenden


----------



## Kwi-Schan (31. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
leider weiss ich gar nichts von Christoph  - ich rufe jeden Abend mehrfach dort an, spreche seiner Frau auf den AB, aber leider sieht sie sich nicht in der Lage mich zurückzurufen   . Nach der letzten Nachricht von RSK weiss ich nicht, ob das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen ist. Ich werd's in jedem fall weiter probieren und Euch berichten.
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (31. März 2004)

Naja so richtig schlimm kanns eigentlich nicht sein war ja danach eigentlich voll bei sinnen und auf den Beinen. Gut ne Kleine Gehirnerschütterung hat man sich schnell zugezogen aber ich hoffe trotzdem das nichts schlimmeres ist und er sich dewegen nicht entmutigen lässt.

So auch ich hab jetzt mein erstes mal hinter mir     Für dieses Jahr in kurzer Hose oder was habt Ihr gedacht   
Is einfach geil war zwar bei den Abfahrten noch ein wenig kühl gerade wenn dann die Sonne so langsam unter geht aber Mittags isses bestimmt ne tichtige Wonne so zu fahren. Wollen nur mal hoffen daß das Wetter so bleibt am Wochenende.

@ Hugo na dann gute Besserung.


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. April 2004)

Unsere zwei Offenbacher leben ab sofort in "Bad Offenbach", HR3 bringt den ganzen morgen schon Sonderberichte  

Woher wusste das der Lupo nur schon so früh!

Ciao

Achim


----------



## Kwi-Schan (1. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
es gibt gute Nachrichten: Ich habe eben lange mit Christoph telefoniert - er ist zwar noch im Krankenhaus, aber es geht ihm schon wieder besser, so dass er morgen wieder nach Hause kann.
Also, bis demnächst, viele Grüße
Christian

PS: Gibt es bereits Pläne für Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (1. April 2004)

Endlich mal ne gute Nachricht, was maixle angeht. Hat mich echt beunruhigt so lange nix zu hören.
Also Christoph, weiterhin gute Besserung   



			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere zwei Offenbacher leben ab sofort in "Bad Offenbach", HR3 bringt den ganzen morgen schon Sonderberichte
> 
> Woher wusste das der Lupo nur schon so früh!
> 
> ...


Ist doch klar: Offenbach ist halt der Juwel im Maintal, so lieblich, dass es Menschen aus aller Welt anzieht, sich hier niederzulassen. Sogar Angehörige ansonsten gewöhnlich umhereisender Volksstämme werden hier gerne entgegen ihrer sonstigen Gewohnheiten sesshaft. Da war es doch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis Offenbach den Zusatz "Bad" im Namen erhielt.


----------



## tboy0709 (1. April 2004)

Juten Tag 

Also ich fand viel besser was heute den ganzen Tag auf SWR lief dort werden ab nächstem Jahr die Osterferien ersatzlos gestrichen     Endlich müssen die Armen Lehrer und Schüler mal länger was machen und haben nicht alle Nase lang frei    

Wenn doch nur heute nicht 1 April wär.    

@ Kwi-Schan also für Sonntag hab ich noch nichts geplant, aber am Samstag bin ich in Mainflingen dabei. Will aber auch erst mal abwarten was morgen die LD bringt.

@ Barracuda also wenn ichs nochmal hin krieg dann lad ich das Höhenprofil noch hoch, aber leider kann ichs nicht so machen wie Sakir hab leider kein Speicher online also mus es irgendwie anderest gehen bin schon seit Tagen am probieren   . 

Am besten ich schicks Sakir per Mail und der läd es hoch. 
@ Sakir was sagste dazu.


----------



## Hugo (1. April 2004)

tboy ich hab ne idee

wenn du morgen die ld machst....dann piepst du mich grad an bevors los geht, udn ich versuch den typen dann an zu rufen...dann weiss ich ja dass er da is, und lass mir n termin geben...sonst wird das ga nix mehr bei mir.
oder noch besser, du rufst mich an, drückst dem den hörer in die hand und er soll mir n termin geben...wird sooo lang ja wohl ncih dauern, oder  

vielleicht fahr ich samstag doch mit, kanns aber noch ncih 100%ig sagen...muss guggen wies morgen um mich steht und ob ichs zeitlich hinbekomm


----------



## Ippie (1. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute ebenfalls mit Maixle telefoniert. Die Kopfschmerzen sind verschwunden, aber die Prellungen wird er noch ein paar Wochen spüren. Morgen kommt er aus dem Krankenhaus raus und die lust am biken hat er auch nicht verloren. Er wird halt die erste Zeit es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. 

Heute war ich in Sinsheim auf der Messe und da ist mir auf dem Rückweg ein Ösi (Österreicher) in die Frontseite geknallt.   Leider war es auf dem Messeparkplatz gewesen und da gibt es keine Straßenverkehrsordnung (obwohl ich von rechts kam). Das heißt, das jeder seinen Schaden selbst zahlen muß. Aber ich konnte wenigstens noch nach Hause fahren. Zum Glück habe ich Vollkasko.
Jetzt komme ich auch nicht mehr auf's Rad  So ist das. Aber morgen!

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie auf Wunsch von Barracuda ist hier der Link mit dem Video zur letztjährigen MaraWM http://www.rtsi.ch/trasm/cercanatura/welcome.cfm?idd=3452
> 
> Einfach runter scrollen und auf "Mountain bike 2003" tippen aber auchtung die Datei ist ziemlich groß geht glaub ich über Dreißig Minuten. Videos von der CC WM sind auch auf der Seite.


Tboy mit was wir den das Vide ab gespielt, ich habe Quicktime und den MS Windows Media Player. Aber beide fühlen sich nicht zuständig dafür. Hab nur ein Fenster mit einem Rahmen und diesem schönen IE Icon "ich weis nicht was für ei Dateiformat das ist" undunten drunter die Buttons play, pause, ect.

Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe.

Bin wenn alles glatt geht auch in Maiflingen dabei und im Schlepptau noch SteelManni.


Und noch was, Gude genessung nach HU und das der Stahl bald wieder unter dir erbebt   

Cu on the Trail


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2004)

... so heut hatte ich auch mein erstes Mal in kurzer Hose   Aber oben rum lang und das war gut so. So gegen 20 Uhr wurds dann halt doch ein wenig zugig um die Nase  

Hab spontan sowas wie ne Installationlap gedreht mit neuer Bereifung, neuen Schaltzügen etc. Schon ein rießen Unterschied die Comp S zu den 1.8 XC Pro. Die Comp S sind die reisten Ballons dagegen. Hatte 4 bar drauf, is glaube ein bissel viel für die  

Mal schauen was das WE bringt   ... Wetter    

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte 4 bar drauf, is glaube ein bissel viel für die


Denke 3 bar oder noch ein bisschen weniger reichen auch, sind doch 2.1" Reifen, oder? Fahre meine so zwischen 2,5-3 bar.

Am WE soll es ja schon wieder bergab gehen mit dem Wetter  

Bis Mainflingen


----------



## Hugo (2. April 2004)

kurzes update

termin für die LD steht...allerdings nich in BH sondern in alzenau
mainflingen morgen wird ohne mich stattfinden....irgendwie spielt meine lunge noch ncih ganz mit und bringt ja nix sich gleich wieder ne woche ins bett zu verfrachten....hoffe dass ich ab dienstag, mit hoffentlich weniger als 0,1%blutalkohlespiegel wieder aufs rad kann


----------



## Sakir (2. April 2004)

*schaut euch das doch mal an.....*   







Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (2. April 2004)

n aprima...da hat man ma ne woche frei pro semester und dann sooooo tolles wetter in der woche  

ich hatte gehofft die rolle kann jetz ma eingepackt werden, aber scheint sich wohl erledigt zu haben mit der hoffnung


----------



## yakko (2. April 2004)

Ich werde hoffentlich das erste Mal am Samstag in Mainflingen dabei sein, mal schaun wie ich aus Frankfurt rauskomme.

Am Sonntag werde ich, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mit Darkdesigner eine Runde aus Frankfurt raus starten. Vielleicht wirds ja mal wieder der Taunus.

Das Wetter gefällt mir grade ganz gut, hmm, eigentlich sollte man das stickige Büro verlassen und noch eine kleine Runde drehen   


yakko


----------



## Erdi01 (2. April 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter gefällt mir grade ganz gut, hmm, eigentlich sollte man das stickige Büro verlassen und noch eine kleine Runde drehen
> 
> 
> yakko



... recht hast Du, deswegen werde ich mein Bauchladen jetzt auch schließen, raus aus em Büro und rauf aufs Radl. Solange das Wetter noch so GEIL ist  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (2. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... recht hast Du, deswegen werde ich mein Bauchladen jetzt auch schließen, raus aus em Büro und rauf aufs Radl. Solange das Wetter noch so GEIL ist
> 
> Erdi01


mach ich jetzt genauso   morgen Vormittag muss ich arbeiten, was ich danach mache weiss ich noch net  

 Wolfgang


----------



## Hugo (3. April 2004)

@ tboy oder sonst. interessenten die zeit und lust haben.....

nachdem gardasee ins wasser gefallen is, mich das wetter heir nächste wocher aber jetz schon aufregt....will am montag ne woche nach malle fliegen, da is das wetter optimal zum trainiern....hotel im doppelzimmer und flug is billig zu haben, leihbike is auch erschwinglich...also wenn jemand interesse hätt ne woche trainingslager ein zu schieben soll er sich schnellstmöglich melden


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ tboy oder sonst. interessenten die zeit und lust haben.....



Du hast "Geld" vergessen 

Nur zur Info: Ich werde morgen mal wieder mit Mat2u unterwegs sein. Wir treffen uns bei mir Zuhause gegen 15 Uhr (ca.) - falls jemand Lust und Zeit haben sollte - wir werden eine gemütliche Runde fahren, um die 30km - meldet Euch bei mir. (eMail, PM, Tel.).

Ansonsten viele Grüße und gute Fahrt
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (3. April 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast "Geld" vergessen
> 
> Nur zur Info: Ich werde morgen mal wieder mit Mat2u unterwegs sein. Wir treffen uns bei mir Zuhause gegen 15 Uhr (ca.) - falls jemand Lust und Zeit haben sollte - wir werden eine gemütliche Runde fahren, um die 30km - meldet Euch bei mir. (eMail, PM, Tel.).
> 
> ...



was hat das mit geld zu tun?  
wer mehrer tausend euros in sein bike oder in rennen steckt, wird n paar  übrig ham für n flug in der koyotenklasse und ne woche pension in ner bettenburg


----------



## yakko (3. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> was hat das mit geld zu tun?
> wer mehrer tausend euros in sein bike oder in rennen steckt, wird n paar ? übrig ham für n flug in der koyotenklasse und ne woche pension in ner bettenburg



naja, aber grade über Ostern hat man sich ja nicht unbedingt die billigste Zeit rausgesucht. Ich denke mal, da musst du schon suchen, um überhaupt noch Flug/Unterkunft zu bekommen.
An sich sicherlich keine schlechte Idee, aber ich mache mich da eher Richtung Norden auf, mal wieder die Familie besuchen     

PS hmm, Mainflingen hat schon wieder nicht geklappt, bin auf der Couch eingepennt, war irgendwie sowieso nicht motiviert


----------



## SteelManni (3. April 2004)

Hallo @all,

heute hat's in Mainflingen wieder einen aus unserem Forum geschmissen!:-(
Diesmal hat's google erwischt.  
google war mit uns (Barracuda und mir) in der mittleren Gruppe unterwegs.

Er ist auf der Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm in Richtung Birkenberg/Michelbach
mit einem anderen aus der Gruppe zusammen gerasselt und dann im Graben gelandet.  

Er konnte leider nicht mehr aufstehen, und so haben wir die 
Rettungsleitstelle angerufen!
Die waren auch innerhalb von 10min am Birkenberg, und wir haben Ihnen dann
den Weg gezeigt.
Ich hoffe nur das er keine ernsthafte Rückenverletzung davon getragen hat!  

Die haben Ihn in ein Vakuumbett gelegt und mitgenommen nach Wasserlos.
Sein Bike haben sie auch mit genommen.

Ich wünsch Ihm von hier aus schon mal alles gute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mal mit seiner Frau telefonieren?

Gruß


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> was hat das mit geld zu tun?
> wer mehrer tausend euros in sein bike oder in rennen steckt, wird n paar  übrig ham für n flug in der koyotenklasse und ne woche pension in ner bettenburg



Sorry, aber ich habe - obwohl ich im Gegensatz zu Dir als Studi - 40 Stunden/Woche arbeite - kein Bike für tausende Euro und auch kein Geld, mal eben nach "Malle" zu fliegen. Bevor Du so was postest, denk Mal dran, wie gut es Dir eigentlich geht - Sport hin, Sport her. (Sorry, aber das lag mir einfach auf der Zunge).

@all
Tja, habe eben Steelmannis Nachricht gesehen - hoffe auch, dass es Frank gut geht - wer kümmert sich denn darum, mal bei ihm Zuhause aunzurufen?
Von meiner Seite aus erst Mal gute Besserung!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lupo (3. April 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Diesmal hat's google erwischt.


son Mist   aber wir sollten uns einig werden wer mit Frau Google telefoniert, net das alle hintereinander anrufen. Kennt sie vielleicht jemand von euch persönlich


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @all,
> 
> Er ist auf der Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm in Richtung Birkenberg/Michelbach
> mit einem anderen aus der Gruppe zusammen gerasselt und dann im Graben gelandet.
> ...



... is das jetzt ernst gemeint oder ein verspäteter Aprilscherz   Ich hoffe das is ein Scherz und nicht real ... oder sind jetzt alle IRRE und fahren wie die BEKLOPPTEN    

Falls das ERNST gemeint war ... dann hoffe ich für Ihn das Beste und wünsch ihm alles Gute ... Kopf hoch  

Ich war jetzt den dritten Tag in Folge unterwegs ... in der Summe 150 Km ... das langt im Moment, obwohl @[email protected] die 30 Km gehen wohl auch noch, wenns Wetter paßt und ich mich motivieren kann komm ich vielleicht mit ... melde mich dann bei Dir auf em Handy  

Fahre jetzt die Comp S so mit 3 bar, das is schon besser. Rollen wirklich super gut aber an den Komfort von nem XLS kommen die nicht ran  Wie auch bei den bisschen Profil. Wenn ich mit XLS von Teer auf Schotter gefahren bin hat man kein Unterschied gemerkt   ... Naja, der XLS is bis aufs Gewicht halt doch nich zu toppen. Aber der Comp S is wohl eh nach 1000 Km abgeruppelt, dann kann ich wieder überlegen  

So das wars ... und wie gesagt ... hoffe das oben war ein Scherz  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. April 2004)

Was SteelManni schreibt ist leider kein Aprilscherz und ich denke mit sowas würde hier keiner Scherze machen!!!

Aber er wird gleich berichten, tel. grade mit ihm.

ciao


----------



## Google (3. April 2004)

Bin grad wieder nach Hause gekommen. Soweit alles klar.

Exclusivbericht folgt in Kürze... 

Google

Leider diesmal diesen da.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad wieder nach Hause gekommen. Soweit alles klar.
> :



 GUT SO  ... Kennst jetzt jeden Knochen in Dir 

@sakir ... warst Du auch in Mainflingen? ... Wenn ja, was hat Dein Polar dort gemacht oder auch nicht  

Also die Preise für den 710 sind im Keller, weil Auslaufmodell !!! Der Nachfolger 725 kommt im Laufe des Monats in die Shops. Da im wesentlichen identisch, Beeilung wer zum guten Kurs nen 710er will.

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. April 2004)

Bei nächsten Stammtisch können wir dann eine Strecke mit geschossenen Helmen auf dem Tisch legen.  

Freu mich das es dir soweit so gut geht Google!!

Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht, hab hinter mir nur das Geschepper gehört. 
Und Respekt für die bis da hin gute Downhill leistung! Warst ganz schön flott unterwegs, kenn einige die Fahren länger wie du und die sehe ich nach fünf minuten Warten nicht  an der Stelle. Da für stehen die dann meistens bei mir und liegen mir nicht zu Füssen  
Hoffe du kannst darüber schmunzel, wenn nein nehme ich es raus!!

CU hoffentlich bald on the trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. April 2004)

So, ich bin ja erst zuhause angekommen, der Sturz ist noch frisch und muß mir das Ganze von der Seele schreiben.

Den Sturz wie ich ihn erlebt habe war schon ziemlich heftig...und glaubt mir .....ich bin froh das nix weiter passiert ist:

So wenig Abstand zu meinem Vordermann hatte ich eigentlich gar nicht. Ein kurzes Zögern von mir hatte gereicht, daß es zum Sturz kam. Jedenfalls fuhren wir einen mit Schotter belegten Waldweg  entlang bis Achim scharf nach links in einen anderen einbiegen wollte...Sein Hintermann bremste ebenso, fuhr aber rechts rüber so daß ich dachte er fährt am Achim vorbei weiter den Waldweg entlang...Unten hätte man sich eh wieder getroffen.... Also noch nicht gebremst...Tja, das wars dann. Der Hintermann bremste natürlich weiter und hatte nur zum Einbiegen ausgeholt. Das war jetzt natürlich doppelt blöde, weil ich auch nicht mehr schnell genug nach rechts ausweichen konnt und ich ihn seitlich erwischte. Er flog und mich hats förmlich aus dem Rad rausgehebelt. 

Ich weiß nicht mit was ich zuerst aufgekommen bin, jedenfalls ist mein Helm vom Zentrum nach hinten durchgerissen und mich hatte es so heftig auf mein Becken geknallt, daß ich Schmerzen hatte, die ich zuvor nicht gekannt habe. Ich hab ziemlich heftig rumgeschrien ...Ich war noch nicht fertig mit Schreien, da hab ich schon meine Füße bewegt, weil ich dacht mir hätte es die Wirbelsäule zerissen...Ich hatte echt Schieß....

Aber ich glaub mit dem ich zusammenstieß, der hatte in dem Moment noch mehr Panik als ich. Ich glaub der hat noch lauter geschrien weil er dachte es ist jetzt sonst was passiert " Oh Mann, Oh  Gott jetzt ists passiert jetzt ists passiert " Oder so ähnlich..Er war ziemlich fertig. Er hatte ja mein Abflug gesehen vor allem hat er mich schreien gehört. War wohl nicht gerade ermutigend....

Ich hab mich nicht getraut aufzustehen...Wäre auch gar nicht gegangen...Selbst aus dem Krankenhaus bin ich noch mit nem Rollstuhl gefahrn.

Jedenfalls bin ich am Kopf, HWS, LWS, Hüfte überall geröntgt worden und es wurde nichts gefunden...Nochmal Glück gehabt.

Meine linke Seite ist aber ziemlich heftig geprellt, eigentlich kann ich so gut wie gar nicht mein linkes Bein belasten, Laufen und hab dabei heftige Schmerzen.

Momentan wär ich schon glücklich wenn ich in 14 Tagen wenigstens Grundlage am Main fahrn kann und spätestens in 4 Wochen richtig weitermachen kann...Am liebsten wollt ich morgen aufstehn und nichts mehr spürn.....

Eins hab ich gelernt: Jetzt wirklich absoluten Sicherheitsabstand halten und mal ein Gang zurückschalten...Ich bin froh das es Helme gibt....

So das wars erst mal von mir. Ich wünsch Euch schöne Touren, kommt Heil zurück !! Ich beneid Euch jetzt schon.

Danke für Eure Anrufe und Genesungswünsche. Tut echt gut !! 

Frank


----------



## Sakir (3. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir ... warst Du auch in Mainflingen? ... Wenn ja, was hat Dein Polar dort gemacht oder auch nicht


nee leider, ich war... verhindert.... und konnte nicht mitfahren... schade

*von mir auch alles gute Franki*

@All: ich wollte morgen früh so ab 10 Uhr mal am Main entlang nach Miltenberg radeln... fals jemand Lust hat mit zu kommen... am besten SMS.... 

so nun gehts in die Falle , noch bissel in die Ferne schauen   

Bis dann Michael


----------



## Hugo (3. April 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich habe - obwohl ich im Gegensatz zu Dir als Studi - 40 Stunden/Woche arbeite - kein Bike für tausende Euro und auch kein Geld, mal eben nach "Malle" zu fliegen. Bevor Du so was postest, denk Mal dran, wie gut es Dir eigentlich geht - Sport hin, Sport her. (Sorry, aber das lag mir einfach auf der Zunge).
> 
> @all
> Tja, habe eben Steelmannis Nachricht gesehen - hoffe auch, dass es Frank gut geht - wer kümmert sich denn darum, mal bei ihm Zuhause aunzurufen?
> ...



worüber soll cih bitte nachdenken?
wenn du kein geld hast, oder nich bereit bist dein geld welches vorhanden is fürs biken auszugeben is das deine sache....kann ich prima mit leben...oder versuch ich dich etwa mit nach malle zu schleifen?
nein tu ich ncih....ich hab dich(auch sonst niemanden) noch nichtma dazu animiert, nur gefragt wer evtl. lust und laune hätte
wenn du dich nich angesprochen fühlst is das deine sache...wie gesagt, ich kann damit leben
wenn dirs nich passt dass ich ne woche trainingslager plane, und frage ob evtl. ncoh jemand lust dazu hat, dann beschwer dich woanders und nich bei mir  
ich will ncih wissen wofür du dein geld ausgibst und ich frag auch nich...aber da wir hier innem bike-forum sin, isses sinniger hier nach potentiellen "mitfahrern" zu suchen als in nem "schmetterlingssammler-forum"

@yakoo
die nächste woche is noch "nebensaison" und gibt auch noch genug....
trotzdem wünsch ich dir viel spass im norden  


@google

was machste denn für sachen?
hab ich das jetz richtig verstanden dass es ausser den prellungen keine ernstzunehmende verletzungen gibt?

jaja die beamten....wehren sich mit allen mitteln gegen die 42std. woche  (net bös sein google...ich hoff du kannst drüber lachen...wenn ja isses n zeichen dafür dass du bald wieder aufm rad sitzt  )
rein trainingstechnisch isses vielleicht ga nich so schlecht für dich ma zwo wochen pause zu machen...aber mehr dazu im fitnessforum, oder entspr. lektüre, das heisst jetz aber nich dass jetz die restlichen thread teilnehmer dem beispiel maixles und googles folgen sollen  


aber ma ne frage die damit so bissi zusammenhängt aber dann auch wieder nich so ganz....habt ihr jetz wenigstens alle verständnis dafür, wieso gocrazy(und auch andere tourenanbieter/guides)keine fahrer ohne helm mitnehmen?
und wieso in mir immer die wut hochsteigt wenn leute angefahrn kommen, die unbedingt mitwollen und dann mit sprüchen kommen wie:"ich zieh kein helm auf...ich fall nich vom rad!"(gruß an edgar an dieser stelle  )

dann war ja heut einiges los in mainflingen....hätt sogar mitfahrn können...lunge is widererwarten doch wieder fit und hätt auch lust gehabt aber wurd dann zu knapp

hhhmmm....seh grad, sakir will ne lange main-tour machen....hat jemand ma schnell seine nummer parat? weil würd gern mitfahrn, wenns wetter mitmacht, aber der wird wohl nichtmehr online sein


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hhhmmm....seh grad, sakir will ne lange main-tour machen....hat jemand ma schnell seine nummer parat? weil würd gern mitfahrn, wenns wetter mitmacht, aber der wird wohl nichtmehr online sein


schau mal in deine PM hab dir die Nummern geschickt!


----------



## Lupo (3. April 2004)

@ google: freut mich, und natürlich auch Martina, dass dir nix schlimmeres passiert ist. Naja, an den Prellungen haste noch´n paar Wochen (eigene Erfahrung  ) aber da kann man mit leben   Schlimmer wärs, wenn dir deine Frau jetzt das biken verbieten würde oder den Umgang mit uns  
Also: gute Besserung  


@Sakir und Hugo: viel Spass bei der Maintour  hoffentlich wird das Wetter net zuuuu gut, sonst kommt ihr auf´m Mainradweg net wirklich zum fahrn


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> nee leider, ich war... verhindert.... und konnte nicht mitfahren... schade
> 
> *von mir auch alles gute Franki*
> 
> ...



Aha, von HU aus, das gibt mächtig KM ... hmm ... denke so 120-125 ohne Verfahren  Ach und Mainflingen kommst ja auch vorbei ... NEIN nerven will ich Dich nicht , kannst ja dann mal auf Dein Polar achten. Ich glaube immer noch nich das etwas auf funkbasis um Mainflingen ohne Aussetzer funktioniert   ... ich lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen  

@google ... geht schnell und unverhofft mit auf der Fresse liegen, nur gut das es nichts ernstes is, aber die starken Prellungen werden Dich einige Wochen begleiten und wenn das mit "14 Tagen wieder auf em Bike sitzen " klappen soll dann schmieren, schmieren und nochmals schmieren und vom Arzt unter Strom setzen lassen (hat bei mir ganz gut geholfen  )und mit Glück sitzte dann wirklich in 14 Tagen auf em Radl

In diesem Sinne ... KOPF HOCH, is zum Glück noch drann  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (4. April 2004)

Halli Hallo


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, von HU aus, das gibt mächtig KM ... hmm ... denke so 120-125 ohne Verfahren  Ach und Mainflingen kommst ja auch vorbei ... NEIN nerven will ich Dich nicht , kannst ja dann mal auf Dein Polar achten. Ich glaube immer noch nich das etwas auf funkbasis um Mainflingen ohne Aussetzer funktioniert   ... ich lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen


o.k. ich achte mal darauf.... und fahre auch extra für dich auf dieser Seite des Mains dort entlang     , oder komm doch einfach mit     
Ich müsste so 10:30 dort entlang kommen ! ! !
Aussetzer sind aber garnicht tragisch, die kann man sehr einfach am PC korrigieren... ist total easy...

Bis zur Brücke nach Sulzbach sind es genau 40km von mir aus und das ist schon Kreis Miltenberg.. also dencke ich mal, das ich mit einfach 50-55km hinkommen werden. Ansonsten isses auch nett tragisch... 
ich lese gerade wiedermal so ein MTB-Trainingsbuch und da steht drinne das man viel viel viel viel viel GA1 fahren soll... also... werde ich viel viel viel viel viel viel viel GA1 fahren *ggg*
so nun erstmal Hausarbeit erledigen und dann kann ich beruhigt aufs Bike....sonst ist der Chef böse     
Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. April 2004)

@Google
Auch von meiner Seite die besten Genesungswünsche   - nehme mal an, dass sich Christoph gestern abend schon bei Dir gemeldet hat und gefragt hat, wie's Dir geht. Jedenfalls hatten wir das so besprochen. Also bis demnächst bei der nächsten Tour 

@Hugo
Ich wollte Dich lediglich zum Nachdenken darüber anregen, wie gut es Dir geht - viele andere Studierende haben nicht die Möglichkeit, mal eben nach "Malle" zu fliegen, von den Möglichkeiten ein teures Bike zu kaufen mal ganz abgesehen. Und auch die übrigen hier im Forum sind in andere Zwänge eingebunden - Familie, ARBEIT -, so dass man eben nicht mal eben freitags entscheiden kann, ab Montag für 'ne Woche zu verschwinden. Also: Statt mir zu sagen, es sei Dir egal, was ich mit meinem Geld mache (Danke!) überlege Dir lieber mal, ob Deines aus DEINER Arbeit kommt - meines ist sauer verdient: Ich muss mich an der Frankfurter Uni täglich mit Studis wie Dir "herumschlagen"      - so: Und jetzt viel Spaß in "Malle" und viel Erfolg beim Trainieren!

Allen anderen ein schönes WE,
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hugo (4. April 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Google
> Auch von meiner Seite die besten Genesungswünsche   - nehme mal an, dass sich Christoph gestern abend schon bei Dir gemeldet hat und gefragt hat, wie's Dir geht. Jedenfalls hatten wir das so besprochen. Also bis demnächst bei der nächsten Tour
> 
> @Hugo
> ...




hab ich jemals behauptet dass es mir nich gut geht?
mein geld kommt vom eier färben, also kann ich guten gewissens ins trainingslager
und ich sachs nochma....wir sind hier in nem bikeforum und ich bin nich der einzige der lust und zeit hätte auf malle und trainingslager, wieso sollte ich dann nich fragen?!
udn ich sachs gerne nochma...was die andern studenten mit ihrm geld machen is deren sache, nich meine und es interessiert mich auch nich weiter
ich geb mein geld halt fürs biken aus, und nich fürs saufen, schnelle autos oder briefmarkensammlungen  

@erdi
an der stelle wo man man durch mainflingen kommt auf dem weg von hu nach mil hat man mit keine tacho probleme....die funkmasten stehn rund 3 km weit weg, und von daher wirds dir nich viel bringen zu erfahrn dass man da mim 710 keine probleme hat.....bin die strecke inzw. oft genug auch mim neuen tacho, und vorher mim alten funktacho gefahrn um zu wissen dass es am main definitiv keine probleme gitb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. April 2004)

Ich hab ja jetzt viel Zeit.....

Mach daheim schon ein paar Bewegungsübungen...gegen den Schmerz und meine ein bißchen besser gehts schon. Ich hoff mal das ist nich die Wirkung des Schmerzmittels...

Einige von Euch sind ja jetzt fahrn...Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr mal kurz berichtet was Ihr heut so gemacht habt. 

tboy wollte ja eigentlich in Mainflingen dabei sein...war aber nicht dort. Gemeldet übers Forum hat er sich  auch [email protected] tboy @ Alles Klar ? @ Lupo, Miss Marple @ Was Ihr so derzeit an Touren macht....  

Danke auch für die weiteren Genesungswünsche. 

Meine Frau und mein Schwager holen jetzt erst mal mein Auto in Mainflingen. Die Winterreifen krieg ich auch noch in den Keller gebracht   

@ Hugo @ Wegen den Helmen....Ich glaub hier im Forum hat sich noch niemand wegen der Helmpflicht beschwert. Jeder weiß um seine Notwendigkeit. 

Na ja .....und dann fällt mir auf, daß Du oft mit Deinen Beiträgen etwas aneckst...Wenn ich Dir ein Tipp geben darf. Ich bin da der gleichen Meinung wie SteelManni: Halt den Ball einfach etwas flacher und schreibe etwas überlegter. Ist Dir eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen daß Du immer Recht hast ?? Weitere Diskussion können wir gerne über E-Mail oder Telefon halten.....Ansonsten war das mein Beitrag zu diesem Thema.

Reden wir lieber übers Biken und über Touren  

Apropos Touren. Die Barbarossatour für Dienstag hab ich natürlich aus dem LMB rausgeschmissen. Vielleicht gehts aber auch ohne mich. Ich glaub Ippie kennt die Strecke jetzt auch schon ganz gut...

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi
> an der stelle wo man man durch mainflingen kommt auf dem weg von hu nach mil hat man mit keine tacho probleme....die funkmasten stehn rund 3 km weit weg, und von daher wirds dir nich viel bringen zu erfahrn dass man da mim 710 keine probleme hat.....bin die strecke inzw. oft genug auch mim neuen tacho, und vorher mim alten funktacho gefahrn um zu wissen dass es am main definitiv keine probleme gitb



... das kann ich nicht behaupten !!! Ich bin auch schon dutzende Male um Mainflingen rum geradelt am Main oder im Wald (Lange Schneise) und das Funkzeug von Sigma funktioniert definitiv NICHT dort  

Der Eine fliegt nach Malle der Andere gibt sein Geld vielleicht für nen Polar aus. Aber garantiert nur wenn mich jemand oder ich mich selbst davon überzeugt das es keine Aussetzer dort gibt  Ansonsten is mir mein sauer verdientes Geld zu schade für so nen Polar  

Aber ... das Thema Mainfliengen hatten wir vor einigen Seiten schon mal ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (4. April 2004)

Hi,
bei dem Wetter hatte ich keine Lust auf Sakirs ULTRA-DISTANZEN  zumal der Start auch schon mitten in der Nacht sein sollte  Sakir war schon 22 min. unterwegs als ich mich aus meiner warmen Schlafkuhle gewälzt hab.

@google: schön dassde schon wieder feste in die Tasten haust und deine Bewegungsübungen stell ich mir auch ganz nett vor  sagtest du nicht, du hättest dir die Hüfte geprellt   Naja, wer den Schaden hat..... 

Heute gibt´s nur ne kleine Tour in Abhängigkeit vom Regenradar. Im Haus gibt´s ja auch noch genug zu tun, auf dass man bei schönem Wetter keine Lust hat    

bis später, Lup


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> o.k. ich achte mal darauf.... und fahre auch extra für dich auf dieser Seite des Mains dort entlang     , oder komm doch einfach mit
> Ich müsste so 10:30 dort entlang kommen ! ! !
> ...



... puhhh ... da habe ich noch im Bett gelegen  

@Kwi-Schan ... wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster gugg und das Suddelwetter seh, geht meine Motivation gegen null, werde mich jetzt vor die Klotze schnallen und F1 guggen ... Euch viel spaß bei der Runde ... wenn Ihr denn fahrt ... kannst ja mal verraten wo Ihr lang seid  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (4. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das kann ich nicht behaupten !!! Ich bin auch schon dutzende Male um Mainflingen rum geradelt am Main oder im Wald (Lange Schneise) und das Funkzeug von Sigma funktioniert definitiv NICHT dort
> 
> Der Eine fliegt nach Malle der Andere gibt sein Geld vielleicht für nen Polar aus. Aber garantiert nur wenn mich jemand oder ich mich selbst davon überzeugt das es keine Aussetzer dort gibt  Ansonsten is mir mein sauer verdientes Geld zu schade für so nen Polar
> 
> ...



tja...ich hab n polar und am main funktioniert er definitiv...dann fahr eben nich an den funkmasten vorbei dann bekommste auch keine probleme


----------



## Google (4. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @google: schön dassde schon wieder feste in die Tasten haust und deine Bewegungsübungen stell ich mir auch ganz nett vor  sagtest du nicht, du hättest dir die Hüfte geprellt   Naja, wer den Schaden hat.....



Jeeeep     Wenn das die Lupine liest......  

Bin ja die kommende Woche auch oft alleine. Die Arme und Hände ham nix abbekommen...  

Muuuaaahahahahah

Wegen den Aussetzern in Mainflingen...Ich wollts ja eigentlich nicht sagen.....Ich hatte mir vor gar nicht langer Zeit en Funktacho gekauft. Bei meiner ersten Fahrt zwischen Mainflingen und Stockstadt u. zurück isser natürlich ausgefallen. Hab mich total geärgert und wieder abmontiert  

Ich kanns immer noch nicht so richtig begreifen das ich hier rumhäng..Jetzt hoff ich schon, daß ich nächste Woche langsam wieder anfangen kann. Und ich glaub auch noch dran !!!  Hoffentlich werd ich net entäuscht

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> udn ich sachs gerne nochma...was die andern studenten mit ihrm geld machen is deren sache, nich meine und es interessiert mich auch nich weiter



Schade - wäre ein Zeichen von sozialer kompetenz gewesen *hihi*  Ich habe fertig 

@erdi - Tja, vor 'ner halben Stunde Wolkenbruch, jetzt Sonne - ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, was wir machen. Im Moment ist Mat2u noch nicht da, mal sehen, ob er sein Bike überhaupt mitgebracht hat oder ob ich ein "Leihbike" motivieren muss.

@Google - Klar werd' ich berichten, was gelaufen ist, wenn was gelaufen ist...

Einen gemütlichen Sonntag wünscht
Christian


----------



## Hugo (4. April 2004)

> Ich kanns immer noch nicht so richtig begreifen das ich hier rumhäng..Jetzt hoff ich schon, daß ich nächste Woche langsam wieder anfangen kann. Und ich glaub auch noch dran !!!  Hoffentlich werd ich net entäuscht
> 
> Frank



wer hätts gedacht*gg*

täusch ich mich oder kommt grad die sonne raus?

also machs gut google...ich geh dann biken


----------



## Ippie (4. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war seit gestern mittag nicht mehr im Forum. Es überschlagen sich ja die Ereignisse.

@[email protected] von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung. Als ich den ersten Beitrag mit Vakuum-Liege laß, war ich doch recht geschockt. Um so besser ist es, dass Du keine ernsteren Verletzungen davongetragen hast. Ich hoffe nicht, dass sich die Sturzserie jetzt durchzieht. Denn dann wäre ich auch noch dran. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass ich in Schotten alleine starten werde. Also erhole Dich gut.

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, wo der LMB Eintrag für Dienstag ist.

Nach dem ich jetzt die letzten 2 Tage im Garten malocht habe (Wurzeln ausgraben, Vertikutieren etc.) ist mein Gesundheitszustand in Abwartehaltung. Ich habe ein bißchen Halsschmerzen (von meiner Tochter überreicht) und hoffe, dass sich nichts verschlechtert. Bis jetzt sieht es noch gut aus.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (4. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass ich in Schotten alleine starten werde. Also erhole Dich gut.



Tja, daß hoffe ich auch.....Bislang hab ich nicht vor Schotten aus meiner Liste zu streichen. Auch wenn ich jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht so fitt sein kann wie ich das wollte...Bis dahin wirds wohl nur ein paar aufbauende GA-Touren geben können...Hab keine Ahnung   Mittlerweile haben sich noch andere Stellen gemeldet. Gesternnacht bin ich auf allen Vieren ins Schlafzimmer gerobbt....Jetzt hab ich als Gehhilfe den Mammutstuhl meines Sohnes von Ikea endeckt, damits net ganz so schlimm aussieht.

Der heute anfänglich geglaubte verbesserte Zustand ist einer Verschlechterung gewichen....

Na ja, es ist müßig 26 Stunden nach dem Sturz übers Wohlbefinden zu debattieren....Wenn ich merklich ne Verbesserung spüre, werd ich mal wieder was zu meinem Zustand sagen

Grüße Euch

Google


----------



## Sakir (4. April 2004)

Halli Hallo, ich bin wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaa


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> bei dem Wetter hatte ich keine Lust auf Sakirs ULTRA-DISTANZEN  zumal der Start auch schon mitten in der Nacht sein sollte  Sakir war schon 22 min. unterwegs als ich mich aus meiner warmen Schlafkuhle gewälzt hab.


Also so ULTRA war die garnicht   

*habe es garnicht bis Miltenberg geschafft.....*  
ich dachte, ich komme in 3 Stunden nach Miltenberg...*snief* ich habe nach 3 Stunden umgedreht.... war noch ca 4km (laut joggerin) bis Miltenberg...
Bin bis zu dem letzten Ort vor Miltenberg gekommen ! ! !
Ich hatte allerdings um 16 Uhr Termin und hab mir halt die 3 Stunden als max Zeit gesetzt...
Also es war ziemlich ekelig, bin bestimmt 1 Stunde durch Regen gefahren (dank an meine GoreTex Jacke) und die Sonne kam auch erst die letzten 30min raus... dann der ewige gegenwind.... der mich auf der Rückfahrt um 20min. schneller machte 
Alles in allem tut mir mein AR**H wehhh.... ich sehe aus wie S*U.... bin total ausgelaugt....
es waren insgesamt 127 KM, bei 230HM, 22,5KM/H durchschnittlich und 5:40 Stunden fahrzeit....
habe mich wohl weiter oben etwas sehr verschätzt mit den 55 km *ggg*
Ich fühle mich aber ehrlichgesagt total super... richtig platt aber super... werde morgen mittag/Nachmittag mal eine kleine KO-Tour machen und dann eventuell Mittwoch mal eine GA-Runde drehen !

@Erdi01: also der Tacho hatte ca 3 km nach der Mainflinger Brücke mal einen aussetzer, d.h. die Daten gehen hoch (225er HF, 160KM/H, etc.)... das sieht man aber nachher am PC ganz gut und kann es berichtigen....Im Prinzip ist bei Hochspannungsmasten und Eisenbahnnetzen jeder Funktacho gestört... 
Mir macht es nichts aus... er funktioniert weiter... zeigt halt nur momentan utopische werte an, die man wie gsagt korrigieren kann....
Ich würde ihn mir jederzeit wieder kaufen... 
    ich bin halt ein bissel geil auf solche Spielsachen     

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. April 2004)

Hast deinem Namenszusatz heute wieder alle ehre gemacht 
Tolle Leistung bei der Witterung.

@[email protected] Kann dir nur noch mal, das Angebot machen mit den Krücken, bevor du weiter mit Kindermöbel in der Wohnung rum läufst  Hab zwei paar davon. Eins in Trendigen Lila  

Wenn du bis schotten nicht fit bist, nehme ich dir vielleicht deinen Startplatz ab . Also mach das du gesund wirst und wer schmiert der Bleibt!!

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (4. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hast deinem Namenszusatz heute wieder alle ehre gemacht
> Tolle Leistung bei der Witterung.



*DANKE DANKE DANKE*

morgen kommt die Wegbeschreibung !

Michael


----------



## Hugo (4. April 2004)

@barracuda hast du n moserguide zum gardasee?


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> es waren insgesamt 127 KM, bei 230HM, 22,5KM/H durchschnittlich und 5:40 Stunden fahrzeit....
> habe mich wohl weiter oben etwas sehr verschätzt mit den 55 km *ggg*
> Michael



... RESPEKT ... 

Na da lag ich mit meiner Schätzung nicht ganz daneben. Ab/bis Aburg sinds schon gut 90 KM, das wußte ich noch von meiner letzten Tour  Plus HU und zurück sind dann doch noch mehr als ich vermutet habe.
Klein/Großheubach liegt eigentlich unmittelbar vor Miltenberg, also warst wohl bis Laudenbach  

Willst's wohl wissen ... übertreibs mal nich mit Deim Training oder willst doch Maras mitfahren!?

Danke für Dein Polarbericht. Jetzt sinds schon Zwei die mir bestätigen, das das Teil um Mainflingen eigentlich funktioniert ... naja fast. Trotzdem bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir einen anschaff ... habe halt schon zuviel Geld für anderen Funkmist verbrannt  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. April 2004)

Also, wir haben uns dann für den gemütlichen Spaziergang mit Frauen und Kindern entschieden - mit dem Ergebnis, dass alle Waldwege trocken waren und wir in der Sonne gelaufen sind   Immerhin ein schöner Frühlingsspaziergang!
Mal sehen, wie's nächstes WE wird.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (4. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda hast du n moserguide zum gardasee?


ne, war noch nicht mal dort  

Fahr lieber in die Toskana da gibt es besseren Rotwein!

Sorry und viel Spass dort.

Ciao


----------



## maixle (5. April 2004)

Gudde,

hier bin ich wieder und das bis auf meine noch gebrochene Rippe und ein paar Schürfwunden auch wieder in einer recht guten Verfassung.

Am Freitag bin ich wieder aus dem KRK entlassen worden. Allerdings werde ich die kommenden 2 Wochen erstmal langsam machen und mich ein wenig von dem Schock erholen (nach meiner Kopfblessur hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich überhaupt noch was selbstständig machen kann).

*Ich danke Euch allen auch nochmal ganz herzlich für Eure Genesungswünsche und Anrufe.  * 

Naja, jedenfalls werde ich auch mal einen Gang zurückschalten, denn man sollte sein Schicksal nicht zu oft herausfordern  .

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns demnächst wieder auf unseren Wald- und Forstwegen  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. April 2004)

Schön das du schon wieder in die Tasten hauen kannst  

Bis dem nächst


----------



## Google (5. April 2004)

Mein Hausarzt meinte so beiläufig und wenns dann nächste Woche wieder geht dann....

Zum Schluß des Gesprächs fragte ich ihn voller Hoffnung: " Meinen Sie wirklich, daß ich nächste Woche wieder richtig laufen kann ? "  Lachend der Arzt : " Ach Herr Fuchs....ich habe doch nur einen Spass gemacht " Wassen Spassklicker  

@ Barracuda @ Kann ich heute irgendwann die Krücken abholen ?? 

@ Sakir @ Finde auch das Du gestern ganz schön was geleistet hast   22,5 er Schnitt bei fast 130 Km. Nicht schlecht   

@ Maixle @ Als Du mich angerufen hast, war ich noch beim Hausarzt. Trotzdem Danke. Meine Frau hat den AB abgehört und gefragt wie Du aussehen würdest. Hättest eine so sympathische Stimme..  

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda @ Kann ich heute irgendwann die Krücken abholen ??


Ja, so ab 18:00 Uhr bin ich zuhause. Am bessten du rufst vorher kurz durch!

Bis dann


----------



## SteelManni (5. April 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, jedenfalls werde ich auch mal einen Gang zurückschalten, denn man sollte sein Schicksal nicht zu oft herausfordern  .
> 
> Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns demnächst wieder auf unseren Wald- und Forstwegen  .
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,hallo Maixle,hallo google,

ich hoffe Ihr erholt Euch möglichst bald wieder.  

Bin heilfroh daß Du "google" keine "ernsthaften" Verletzungen davongetragen hast!  

Und Maixle hat so wie's ausieht auch nochmal Glück im Unglück gehabt!

Wenn Ihr es in den kommenden Wochen mal n bisschen langsamer
angehen lässt, habt Ihr bald den alten Spaßfaktor wieder gefunden. 

Ich hab jetzt sowas schon das zweite mal mitgemacht, das letzte mal
waren wir nur zu zweit unterwegs, und wir mußten 50min warten
bis der Rettungswagen vor Ort war  

Nur mit den Unterschied das es damals 2Grad hatte!
Bei meinem Kollegen war es dann ein Schlüsselbeinbruch und eine 
Gehirnerschütterung.

So langsam mach ich mir (meine Frau) so meine Gedanken, was 
die gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten (bergab) betrifft!  

Wenn's dich mit kurzem Outfit auf nem Schotter weg schmeißt,
siehst Du geküsst aus, dann holen sie Dir die Steinchen mit der
Pinzette einzeln raus!  

Aber jetzt mal keine Panikmache, 
wenn wir mit klarem Kopf auf dem Bike sitzen, 
und sind uns den Gefahren bewußt, was passieren kann, 
geht in der Regel alles glatt  

allen angeschlagenen "Gute Besserung"

Gruß


----------



## Sakir (5. April 2004)

Halli Hallo


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's dich mit kurzem Outfit auf nem Schotter weg schmeißt, siehst Du geküsst aus, dann holen sie Dir die Steinchen mit der
> Pinzette einzeln raus!


Genau das ist mir letztens auch mal durch den Kopf gegangen ! ! !
Wir sollten teilweise wirklich mehr Abstand bei den Abfahrten halten und auch Richtungswechsel deutlich zeigen... das ist mir letztens mal so ein bissel aufgefallen.... (ich habe mich auch schon dabei erwischt, am Vorderman seinem Reifen zu kleben)



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... RESPEKT ...
> Willst's wohl wissen ... übertreibs mal nich mit Deim Training oder willst doch Maras mitfahren!?


hee hee, ich war die letzte woche täglich nur die 12km zur arbeit und zurück geradelt´, das war schon nicht so befriedigend und als dann Franki noch noch denn Sonntag absagte, dachte ich mir, das müsste doch eigentlich in 3 Stunden zu schaffen sein, im Normalfall wäre es das auch... nur der doofe Gegenwind, ich war auf der Rückfahrt gute 20min schneller als hin !!!



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Dein Polarbericht. Jetzt sinds schon Zwei die mir bestätigen, das das Teil um Mainflingen eigentlich funktioniert ... naja fast. Trotzdem bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir einen anschaff ... habe halt schon zuviel Geld für anderen Funkmist verbrannt


Ich kann dir anbieten, das wir zusammen mal um / in Mainflingen fahren.. dort wo du willst und dann sehen wir genau, wo er funktioniert und wo nicht !
Apropo, hast du  lust am Mittwoch ein Tour bei dir zu machen ???


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> " Ach Herr Fuchs....ich habe doch nur einen Spass gemacht " Wassen Spassklicker


ich hoffe du hast ihn dafür gefoltert oder zumindest mal 2-3-4 in die SCHN***ZE gehauen... was nen kerl.. auch noch in der TIEFSTEN WUNDE herumzubohren... tzzzzzz

@maixle, Google : schaut, das ihr euch gut erholt, am besten noch ein bissel unter Strom setzen (siehe Erdi01´s Beitrag), das kann nie schaden und reichlich von den Frauen verwöhnen lassen, das ihr baldmöglichst wieder bei den Touren dabei sein könnt ! ! ! ich drück euch alle *DAUMEN*

Michael


----------



## Sakir (5. April 2004)

Huhu

also.........
ich bin auf der Mainflinger Seite bis Stockstadt, dort über den Main und dann als am Main entlang, nach Aschaffenburg gehts mal einen mom an den Bahnschienen entlang....bei Sulzbach dann wieder zum Main, dann kommt man automatisch bis Kleinwallstadt, Elsenfeld, Erlenbach, Klingenberg, Gross Heubach und Miltenberg !
Man muss nur nach dem Radweg schauen und es kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen, ist ganz gut beschildert ! Es gibt bestimmt noch bessere Wege... ich bin halt auf das gradewohl losgeradelt, nichtmal eine Karte dabei ))

Genau, bis GROß HEUBACH bin ich gekommen ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> Genau das ist mir letztens auch mal durch den Kopf gegangen ! ! !
> Wir sollten teilweise wirklich mehr Abstand bei den Abfahrten halten und auch Richtungswechsel deutlich zeigen... das ist mir letztens mal so ein bissel aufgefallen.... (ich habe mich auch schon dabei erwischt, am Vorderman seinem Reifen zu kleben)



... meine Rede! ... wenn sich Einer ablegt, dann langt das in der Regel schon. Dann muß nicht noch Einer über ihn rollen  

@Tour MI ... JA  ab 18 Uhr in Dtz. Wir können ja dann um Mainflingen radeln ... oder auch gerne was anderes  
Vielleicht schließt sich uns noch Jemand an  

@Polar ... ich trau dem Funkmist einfach nicht übern Weg  Überlege ob ich mir vielleicht einen CM 436 M anschlaffen soll. Der ist von der Funktion, Ausstattung und den Auswertungsmöglichkeiten am PC identisch mit nem HAC4 nur ohne Pulsmesser und den brauch ich nicht. Nebenbei kostet der nur ca. die Hälfte von nem 710 und ist mit einem kabelgebundenen Lenkerhalter nachzurüsten   ... hmmm klingt jetzt auch blöd ... kabelgebunden nachrüsten. Macht aber bald jeder Dritte hier im Tech Forum ... bin nicht der Einzige der die Schnauze voll hat von dem Funkmist  

@Ostern ... schon mal angeklopft, hat Euch der Osterhase fest im Griff oder ist der ein oder andere von Euch für ne Tour die Ostern zu haben. Wann und Wo ist mir egal ... ich bin da flexibel  ... bitte einfach mal posten.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. April 2004)

huhu


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tour MI ... JA  ab 18 Uhr in Dtz. Wir können ja dann um Mainflingen radeln ... oder auch gerne was anderes
> Vielleicht schließt sich uns noch Jemand an


Super, da freu ich mich doch schon mal     
Ich komm dann am besten nach Dtzb geradelt, müssen noch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen, den ich auch finde   
Also am bequemsten komm ich von Rodgau/Dudenhofen aus geradelt... diese lange gerade Strasse entlang...   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ostern ... schon mal angeklopft, hat Euch der Osterhase fest im Griff oder ist der ein oder andere von Euch für ne Tour die Ostern zu haben. Wann und Wo ist mir egal ... ich bin da flexibel  ... bitte einfach mal posten.


Ostern habe ich nur mal einen Tag, wo wir mit der Familie diesen Standard Verwandten Treff machen    der ist aber noch nicht bekannt   
Also ich stehe voll zur verfügung....
Mich würde mal die Strecke bei Dettingen am Wasserwerk hoch und dann irgendwie durch oder bei Rückersbach auf den Hahnenkamm... oder ähnlich     sehr interessieren ! ! ! nur mal so als vorschlag

Bin aber auch zu jeder anderen Schandtat bereit.

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (5. April 2004)

So muß mich soch jetzt auch mal wieder melden.

Schön das es unseren Unfallopfern wieder besser bzw das nichts schlimmeres passiert ist. Als ich gelesen habe das sie Frank mit dem Krankenwagen und in ner Vakuummatratze abtransportiert haben hab ich erst mal schon nen SChock bekommen. Aber die machen das bei sowas immer zur Vorsichtsmaßnahme.

So meine LD is ganz gut gewesen und hat mir eigentlich das gezeigt was ich eh schon vermutet hatte. 
Ich bin mit den oberen Werten auf der obern Spitze aber leider fehlt mir ein wenig Grundlage.
Treten tu ich ca 6 Watt pro Kg Körpergewicht das ist schon ziemlich hoch der wert. Grundlage habe ich die ganze Zeit viel zu niedrig angesetzt ich muß mit dem Puls gute 15 bis 20 schläge nach oben beim GA Training. 
Also heists für mich ab jetzt 6 - 8 Wochen reine Grundlage fahren oder laufen. Mal schauen in den nächsten zwei Wochen werd ich mir wohl ein Rennrad zulegen und dann schün flach km fahren. 

So ne LD zeigt einem echt erst mal genau wo man steht und kann einen entweder im positiven oder negativen Sinne überraschen.


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal die Strecke bei Dettingen am Wasserwerk hoch und dann irgendwie durch oder bei Rückersbach auf den Hahnenkamm... oder ähnlich    sehr interessieren ! ! ! nur mal so als vorschlag
> Michael


Wenn ich die Zeit an Ostern finde und ihr da auch Zeit habt mache ich gerne mal den Guide. Wo bei Rückersbacher schlucht hoch die schönere Tour ist!

Bis denne


----------



## Ippie (6. April 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

leider hat mich eine leichte Erkältung erwischt.   Zum Glück nur Schnupfen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich frühestens am Donnerstag wieder fahren. Zeitlich sieht es an Ostern gut aus. Ich wäre für eine oder zwei Touren zu haben. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter noch etwas besser.

@[email protected] wen ich 6 Watt pro kg Körpergewicht treten könnte, wären das 528 Watt   Das wär was. Spaß beiseite: ich habe keine Ahnung, wie meine Werte aussehen. Ist auch bei meinem Trainingszustand uninteressant. Naja, wenn Du noch Dein Grundlagentraining aufgebessert hast, kannst Du bei einer Tour mit mir, beruhigt ein Bein zuhause lassen.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (6. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Zeit an Ostern finde und ihr da auch Zeit habt mache ich gerne mal den Guide. Wo bei Rückersbacher schlucht hoch die schönere Tour ist!
> 
> Bis denne



Moin moin, @all,  

die Strecke "Steinbacher-Schlucht" von Kleinostheim hoch, kommt auch immer gut  

was eine Ostertour betrifft, so ist normalerweise 
am Samstag wieder ein Bike-Activ-Treff, in GK.  

Ich bin aber außer Sonntag auch zu anderen Schandtaten bereit! 

Die nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, da geht noch'n bisschen mehr!  

Gruß

PS. bei 6Watt pro kg müsste ich 396 Watt treten, jetzt rechnet mal!


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tour MI ... JA  ab 18 Uhr in Dtz. Wir können ja dann um Mainflingen radeln ... oder auch gerne was anderes
> Vielleicht schließt sich uns noch Jemand an
> Erdi01



Hmm, ich würde auch liebend gerne - wie lange soll die Tour denn werden, so zwei Stunden wären drin, mehr ginge leider nicht...

Ostern muss ich mal sehen - grundsätzlich gerne, aber das muss erst mit der "Obersten Genehmigungsbehörde" abgesprochen werden, Antragsverfahren läuft 

Viele Grüße
Christian

PS: Ich krieg auch fast 500 Watt zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (6. April 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich krieg auch fast 500 Watt zusammen


Mit was für Glühbirnen


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Mit was für Glühbirnen



Hast recht - soooo eine große Leuchte bin ich nun auch nicht


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. April 2004)

Beim Keiler ist die Anmeldung ab sofort offen.

Für alle Racer hier der Link
http://www.keiler-bike.de/ zu der HP

Ciao


----------



## Spessart-Biker (6. April 2004)

*ab sofort* ist gut  

schon länger her 

http://www.online-anmelden.de/keilerbike


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2004)

ist es nicht zum Haare raufen.....
es hat vorhin gehagelt und auch geschneit :-(((
wo soll das noch hinführen... wenn das so weitergeht verfalle ich noch in totale depressionen     
Bin so schon gefrustet.... :  
      :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

*# # # ICH WILL ENDLICH SONNE HABEN # # #*
so macht das wirklich keinen Spass mehr, ewig diese dicken klamotten... vollgesaugt vom schweiss.... Füsse halb abgefroren etc....   

ich muss mir wohl doch mal so ein Heimtrainer kaufen !
was gibts denn da für unterschiede ? 
was ist denn ein Spinning.... ?

Michael


----------



## Google (6. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das so weitergeht verfalle ich noch in totale depressionen
> Bin so schon gefrustet.... :
> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> *# # # ICH WILL ENDLICH SONNE HABEN # # #*



Michael !!! Nerv nett !!! Was soll ich denn bitteschön sagen ???

Ich persönlich bin froh das das Wetter so ist.....Sonst hätt ich jetzt schon ne ganz schlimme Depriphase....   

Google


----------



## Google (6. April 2004)

Ach Leutz...ich wär so gern bei einer Eurer nächsten Touren dabei    Zukünftig werd ich besser aufpassen. Ist jetzt ne echte Strafe für mich.

Ich hab mir vorgenommen die nächste Woche noch zu pausieren und dann, - wenns sein muß - auch mit Schmerzen wieder aufs Bike zu steigen....

Ich werds aber morgen erst nochmal mit dem (Unfall)- Chirurg besprechen, ob gesundheitlich was dagegen spricht. Ist doch eigentlich "nur" ne (sehr !!!!) schmerzhafte Prellung und wenn ich damit nichts verschlimmere werd ich es zumindest versuchen. 

Der Schmerz hat sich jetzt eindeutig auf die linke Hüfte konzentriert. Morgen wird der Arzt nochmals genaustens abklären (dafür werd ich schon sorgen !!) was durch den Sturz in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.

Momentan bekomm ich ne Mikrowellenbehandlung   Obs was nutzt ?? Ich werd fragen was noch alles gemacht werden kann.

@[email protected] Wenn ich diese Bikersaison und den kommenden Winter überlebe, hab ich mir auch vorgenommen ne LD so Anfang Mitte/ März 05 zu machen. Ich denk das ist am sinnvollsten. Dann hab ich noch was an Leistung in dem Jahr draufgepackt und kann dann noch an mir feilen...Was meinst Du dazu ??

Bis bald Frank


----------



## tboy0709 (6. April 2004)

@ Goggle Mach lieber schon eine im Febuar oder sogar Januar hätte lieber auch schon viel zeitiger eine machen lassen sollen.

Meine nächste mach ich in 8 Wochen bis dahin fahr oder lauf ich ausschließlich nur GA.
Der Sport A Med in Bad Homburg ist echt gur haben uns dann ne ganze weile unterhalten wegen der Auswertung und wie ich trainieren soll.

Hätte ich gleich Anfang des Jahres eine gamacht hätte ich das Grundlagen Training besser anpacken können. Zum glück gehts bei mir bischen schneller durch den sons so guten oberen Brereich.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> huhu
> 
> Ich komm dann am besten nach Dtzb geradelt, müssen noch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen, den ich auch finde
> Also am bequemsten komm ich von Rodgau/Dudenhofen aus geradelt... diese lange gerade Strasse entlang...
> ...



O.K. kommst die Kreisquerverbindung lang. Fährst an der großen Kreuzung rechts und dann der Straße gefolgt bis zum Aldi. Da sehe ich/wir dann um 18 Uhr. Dann werden wir ganz spontan entscheiden wie es weiter geht  Sorg dafür das es nicht so schauert wie heut  

@Kwi-Schan ... mehr als 2 - 2.15 werde ich auch nicht machen, schon wegen der Dunkelheit ... also komm mit. Eintrag mach im ins LMB.

@Ostertour(en) ... es haben ja Einige Interesse bekundet  Also mach ich mal den Anfang mit nem Eintrag für Karfreitag ins LMB. Schaut es Euch an, tragt Euch ein und kommt mit  
Soll für mich an Ostern nicht die einzige Tour sein. Also weitere Vorschläge und Einträge erwünscht  

@tboy, Google ... ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr mit Euren LDs wollt  Seidern Ihr wollt Profirennen fahren und Pokale einsammeln. Also ich fahr just for fun, mache hin und wieder mal ein Belastungs-EKG beim Arzt damit ich nicht vom Rad fall und gut is  

@all ... für alle die es interessiert und sich vielleicht gewundert haben warum ich keine Handynummer in Maixles-Liste habe. Mein Handyvertrag is ausgelaufen und hier is meine neue Nummer zum nachtragen 0174-2012371

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan bekomm ich ne Mikrowellenbehandlung   Obs was nutzt ?? Ich werd fragen was noch alles gemacht werden kann.



@Google - ich weiss, dass es gemein ist, aber die Vorstellung, wie Du Dich in 'ne Mikrowelle quetscht hat echt was - oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?  - Spaß bei Seite: Prellungen sind verdammt schmerzhaft, schlimmer als Brüche und ich würde Dir raten: Auch wenn's hart ist lieber einen Moment länger warten und auskurieren, nicht dass Du was verschleppst... Also: Weiterhin gute Besserung  

@Erdi - Habe mich angemeldet - auf geht's!

Viele Grüße an alle,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (7. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. kommst die Kreisquerverbindung lang. Fährst an der großen Kreuzung rechts und dann der Straße gefolgt bis zum Aldi. Da sehe ich/wir dann um 18 Uhr. Dann werden wir ganz spontan entscheiden wie es weiter geht  Sorg dafür das es nicht so schauert wie heut
> 
> @Ostertour(en) ... es haben ja Einige Interesse bekundet  Also mach ich mal den Anfang mit nem Eintrag für Karfreitag ins LMB. Schaut es Euch an, tragt Euch ein und kommt mit
> Soll für mich an Ostern nicht die einzige Tour sein. Also weitere Vorschläge und Einträge erwünscht
> ...



Habe mich auch eingetragen und den Aldi müsste ich auch finden 

Ganz ehrlich gesagt, mich würde so eine LD auch mal interessieren... einfach nur um zu wissen, wo schwächen sind... nicht wegen rennen oder etc.

@Google: ich will dich nicht nerven oder ärgern  schau lieber mal, das du in deine Microwelle kommst   und dich schnell regenerierst. 
Ich muss auch dem Kwi-Schan recht geben, warte lieber bis du gesund bist, so eine verschleppte krankheit ist meist danach noch viel viel schlimmer ....

Michael


----------



## Google (7. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ......ganz ehrlich gesagt, mich würde so eine LD auch mal interessieren... einfach nur um zu wissen, wo schwächen sind... nicht wegen rennen oder [email protected]: ich will dich nicht nerven oder ärgern  schau lieber mal, das du in deine Microwelle kommst   und dich schnell regenerierst.
> Ich muss auch dem Kwi-Schan recht geben, warte lieber bis du gesund bist, so eine verschleppte krankheit ist meist danach noch viel viel schlimmer ....
> 
> Michael


Genau deswegen interessiert mich auch ne LD. Wo stehe ich ? Hab ich gefühlsmäßig richtig trainiert ? Was kann ich ohne größeren und weiteren Aufwand besser machen ?? etc. pp.

Ja, Ja ....gleich hüpf....äähmm kriech ich wieder in die Mikrowelle. Hab gehört, daß man dann wieder ganz heiß aufs sporteln wird.

Erste Erfolgsmeldung: Ich bin heutemorgen immerhin schon 10 Meter ohne Krücken und wenig schmerzen gelaufen. Vielleicht wach ich die Tage wirklich morgens auf und es geht mir wieder erheblich besser *hoff*

Na, ja mit dem Krankheiten verschleppen. Ich hab ja keine Erkältung   Wenn der Arzt meint ich kann daß ruhig machen ohne etwas zu verschlimmern....Mal sehen was er mir nachher sagt..

Tschö

Google


----------



## maixle (7. April 2004)

Gudde,

zwar geht es mir wie Google momentan wieder ziemlich gut. Jedoch werde ich wohl noch mind. diese und nächste Woche einen ganz ruhigen machen, insbesondere, weil meine gebrochene Rippe immer noch richtig schmerzt.

Also, Laufen und Biken werde ich dann mal wieder in zwei Wochen ausprobieren...aber erstmal ganz langsam...naja, ausserdem brauch ich ja auch noch nen neuen Helm .

...aber keine Angst, rosten werde ich nicht. Halte mich mit Gymnastikübungen, TaiChi und Kurzhanteltraining zuhause schon fit...nicht das ich als runder Ball wieder auf die Piste zurückkomme... .

Apropos Ball, wer gestern die Champions League-Spiele gesehen hat, weiss spätestens jetzt, dass ein gepflegter Kick einfach traumhaft und nicht im geringsten Langweilig ist. Naja, muss natürlich auch dazusagen, dass ich den Inselfussball einfach liebe...Kampf, Einsatz und Tempofussball vom Feinsten...und dann noch die englischen Fans... .

So, genug geschwärmt von gestern abend. Euch allen wünsche ich viel Spass an Ostern und heute abend beim Biken...bei mir kribbelt es auch wieder in den Füssen und zwar ganz heftig .

Bis denne auf unseren Wald- und Forstwegen
Maixle


----------



## Kwi-Schan (7. April 2004)

@erdi und sakir - Sitze in meinem "Home Office" in Dietzenbach und hier zieht gerade eine scheußlich graue Wolke auf     Hoffentlich verzieht die sich wieder bis 18 Uhr....
Gruß
Christian


...ich korrigiere mich: keine graue Wolke - sie ist nachtschwarz und es blitzt und donnert - echtes April-Wetter....


----------



## Sakir (7. April 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi und sakir - Sitze in meinem "Home Office" in Dietzenbach und hier zieht gerade eine scheußlich graue Wolke auf     Hoffentlich verzieht die sich wieder bis 18 Uhr....
> Gruß
> Christian
> 
> ...


Ohje Ohje,
also ich versucvhe auf jedenfall zu fahren... ausser es regnet Backsteine !
noch sind es 90min und bis dahin kann es schon weitergezogen sein 
so um 17:20 müsste ich dann aber bei mir los, um pünktlich beim Aldi zu sein !
Für den fall der fälle habe ich immer mein Handy dabei   

dann hoffe ich auch mal das beste und sende etliche stossgebete gen himmel

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi und sakir - Sitze in meinem "Home Office" in Dietzenbach und hier zieht gerade eine scheußlich graue Wolke auf     Hoffentlich verzieht die sich wieder bis 18 Uhr....
> Gruß
> Christian
> 
> ...



... Krrrrr ... sehe es auch aus meim Bürofenster in Maintal, dachte mir das es in Dtz. Nacht is. Wird aber wieder deutlich heller. Schau auch die ganze Zeit schon ins Niederschlagsradar. Kann es aber noch nicht abschätzen. Egal sind nicht aus Zucker, nur Gewitter darf nicht sein, wär zu gefährlich    

Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (7. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


das meine ich auch und desdeweche mach ich mich nun fertisch !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2004)

Hallo Sakir wieder in HU angekommen? Wir sind 20.15 in Dtz. eingelaufen.

Nochmals Sorry für das angeschlagene Tempo war aber nötig um einigermaßen im Hellen anzukommen. Dafür hab ich nen Schnitt von über 25 
am Karfreitag gehts gemächlicher zu  Odenwald is ja auch was anderes  

Mann ... ich bin schon in kurzer Hose gefahren und jetzt sitz ich hier und rubel mir die Füße warm  Naja 5 Grad und Regen is halt nich das optimale Bikerwetter  Habe mich wieder in der Badewanne ausgezogen, konnte ich gleich das Wasser aus den Schuhen kippen  Halt April bis auf Hagel alles dabei gewesen.

So, mal kucken was der Kühlschrank noch her gibt ... und dann guck ich den Bullen von Tölz ... nich wegen Otfried Irgendwas ... sondern wegen der Gegend Bad Tölz, Tegersee, Schliersee, Spitzingsee einfach ein TRAUM  
War ich schon ein paar mal mit dem Radl. Hoffe dieses Jahr auch wieder  

So bis die Tage, gut Nächtle ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (7. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir wieder in HU angekommen?


Ahoi,

ja bin auch wieder daheim angekommen  fix und alle   
ich habe nur einen 24,8er schnitt bei 64,2km   
daheim habe ich auch sofort mal das Bike abgeduscht und danach die schuhe gleich mit... ich habe ausgesehen wie sau   
und gleich sämtliche kleidung in die Maschine gestoppft

so nun aber mal ruhe und dann betti...

bis dann Michael GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (7. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
an Ostern sind wir leider nicht mit von der Partie, sondern wollen von Koblenz aus ein paar Trails in Hundsrück und Westerwald abfahren soweit das Wetter mitspielt. Morgen Abend, sobald der letzte Kunde vom Hof gejagt ist geht´s los  

@Erdi: von den Bayrischen Alpen träum ich auch schon einige Zeit, allerdings von einer Zugspitzumrundung: Garmisch > Ehrwald > Ehrwalder Alm > Leutasch > Mittenwald > Garmisch. vielleicht träumt ja mal jemand mit  

Lup


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi: von den Bayrischen Alpen träum ich auch schon einige Zeit, allerdings von einer Zugspitzumrundung: Garmisch > Ehrwald > Ehrwalder Alm > Leutasch > Mittenwald > Garmisch. vielleicht träumt ja mal jemand mit
> 
> Lup



Warum nicht ... sicher auch 1a Gegend  Wann haste das denn vor? Und wieviel Tagesetappen würde das wohl geben?

@sakir ... wieviel Aussetzer hat der Polar eigentlich gestern gehabt  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (8. April 2004)

@sakir, erdi
Ich lebe auch noch... Die Heimfahrt ab Seligenstadt war viehisch, keine Energie mehr  - Danke an Erdi für "Führung" und das Warten auf der letzten Etappe. Aber immerhin; auf knapp 60km einen 25,6er Schnitt - das hatte ich lange nicht mehr!
Morgen sieht es so aus, als wäre ich fest in den "Fängen" der Familie - mit der Odenwald-Tour wird es wohl leider nichts 

@all
Wie sieht es denn sonst mit Radlen am Wochenende aus? Wer ist da, wer radelt wo usw. Ihr könnt Euch ja mal melden.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Lupo (8. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht ... sicher auch 1a Gegend  Wann haste das denn vor? Und wieviel Tagesetappen würde das wohl geben?
> Erdi01



Eigentlich dachte ich das an einem Tag abzufahren 
und das dann irgendwann im Sommer wenn da kein Scnee mehr liegt


----------



## Sakir (8. April 2004)

Halli Hallo


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi: von den Bayrischen Alpen träum ich auch schon einige Zeit, allerdings von einer Zugspitzumrundung: Garmisch > Ehrwald > Ehrwalder Alm > Leutasch > Mittenwald > Garmisch. vielleicht träumt ja mal jemand mit


Mich würde eine solche Tour auch mal interessieren, wäre bestimmt was tolles, bei GUTEM wetter ))
Schade das ihr keine Zeit an Ostern habt !



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir ... wieviel Aussetzer hat der Polar eigentlich gestern gehabt


hmmm.. kein einziger dabei gewesen.... habe mich auch gewundert...

@Kwi-Schan: ja, das Wetter war sehr.... :kotz: 

@Google: wie gehts den Prellungen etc. ???

@Maixle: was macht die Rippe ? ich hatte mir im Januar letzten Jahres mal eine gebrochen.... war 5 Wochen Krankgeschrieben....

@All : ich bin am WE noch zu haben, geplant ist bei mir bis Dato nur am Freitag Nachmittag etwas, sofern Erdis Tour von der Zeitplanung her bei 4-5 Stunden bleibt   


Michael


----------



## Ippie (8. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da habt Ihr ja gestern eine tolle Tour gehabt!  Mit herrlischem Herbstwetter.
Wenn ich das Wetter sehe, bekomme ich die Krise.  Sollte das Wetter nicht ab heute besser werden? Stattdessen ist es erheblich schlechter geworden. Das wird an Ostern auf jeden Fall mal wieder eine Schlammschlacht.
Mein Gesundheitszustand ist leider immer noch nicht so gut. Der Schnupfen ist zwar besser, aber ein bißchen Husten ist dazu gekommen. 
Morgen möchte ich eine kleine Barbarrossa-Hahnenkamm-Tour fahren. Aber max. 2,5 - 3 Std. Wie es Samstag/Sonntag aussieht, weiß ich noch nicht. Erst mal den morgigen Tag abwarten.

Unseren zwei Verletzten weiterhin gute Besserung 
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest, sofern wir uns nicht sehen.

Bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ostertour(en)  Also mach ich mal den Anfang mit nem Eintrag für Karfreitag ins LMB. Schaut es Euch an, tragt Euch ein und kommt mit
> 
> Erdi01



 ... hmmm ... hat nur Sakir Interesse an einer Odelwandtour morgen. Eintrag im LMB steht, schaut rein. Laßt uns nicht allein fahren  

@Lupo ... ach so, ist ne Tagestour die Du meinst. Aber Du willst doch nicht wegen einer Tour, einem Tag in die Alpen   Sollte schon min. ein verlängertes WE sein ... oder besser ne Woche. Und einige Touren dort. Also ich wär für sowas zu haben  

@Sakir ... Polar kein Aussetzer - GUT. Tendiere aber trotzdem mehr zum Ciclo CM436M. Der langt mir, vielleicht funktioniert dem sein Funk ja auch gut. Wenn nicht auch egal. Wie gesagt gibts auch kabelgebunden.
Also morgen bleibts bei 4-5 Std. Fahrzeit, warum is Dir das zu wenig oder solls ein bissel mehr sein  

@all ... also WE wär auch noch bei mir Zeit für ne weitere Tour  

@Krankenlager ... wie gehts, hoffe besser. Macht das Ihr wieder fit werdet, brauchen noch Mitstreiter für die ALPEN  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (8. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Bayrischen Alpen träum ich auch schon einige Zeit, allerdings von einer Zugspitzumrundung: Garmisch > Ehrwald > Ehrwalder Alm > Leutasch > Mittenwald > Garmisch. vielleicht träumt ja mal jemand mit
> Lup



Ne Radtour überhaupt mal woanders.... Mit Leuten, die die gleichen Interessen haben. Wäre toll wenn man mal was über ein verlängertes Wochenende machen könnte....Obersdorf und Umgebung ist auch ne ganz tolle Adresse...Aber auch rings um den Starnberger See oder Walchensee oder, oder oder......Da unten gibts reichlich viel zu sehn und zu erleben. 

@[email protected] Jeden Tag gehts ein bißchen besser. Mittlerweile lauf ich nur noch mit einer Krücke. Viel Laufen am Tag geht aber noch nicht. Vielleicht kauf ich mir heut noch einen neuen Helm und steig nächste Woche einfach mal aufs Bike um zu sehen ob sich die Prellung überhaupt beim Biken großartig bemerkbar macht. 

Der Arzt meinte übrigens, daß Bewegung mit Prellungen/ Schmerzen nichts ausmachen würde. Er habe keine Bedenken hinsichtlich des Heilungsverlaufs. Die Frage ist nur was stärker ist. Mein Ehrgeiz oder der Schmerz   Ich hasse Schmerzen !!!!   

Grüß Euch Google


----------



## Sakir (8. April 2004)

Huhu


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Der Arzt meinte übrigens, daß Bewegung mit Prellungen/ Schmerzen nichts ausmachen würde. Er habe keine Bedenken hinsichtlich des Heilungsverlaufs. Die Frage ist nur was stärker ist. Mein Ehrgeiz oder der Schmerz   Ich hasse Schmerzen !!!!


also so wie ich dich nun kennengelernt habe, ist doch eindeutig dein Ehrgeiz stärker.... versuch es mal nächste woche, aber bloss nicht übertreiben, nicht gleich die DOPPELBARBAROSSATOUR machen . Sollte es funktionieren, können wir gerne zusammen bissel GA1 am Main üben !

@Erdi01: nee nee, 4-5 ist schon o.k.   
die Fam. trfift sich um 14:30Uhr und ich habe halt gemeint, das ich nachkomme    weil BIKEN geht ja eindeutig vor     Kaffeeklatsch ! 
Habe mir mal den 436 angeschaut, ist von den Funktionen o.k. ist eine wirkliche Alternative, wenn man keine 100%tige Pulsuhr benötigt     

Michael


----------



## Lupo (8. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo ... ach so, ist ne Tagestour die Du meinst. Aber Du willst doch nicht wegen einer Tour, einem Tag in die Alpen   Sollte schon min. ein verlängertes WE sein ... oder besser ne Woche. Und einige Touren dort. Also ich wär für sowas zu haben  Erdi01


Genau, ich wollte in Grainau aufn Campingplatz und von dort aus ein paar Tagestouren fahren. Das Highlight sollte dann die o.g.  Tour geben.

So, da will ich mich mal ausloggen bis nach Ostern. Macht´s jut und bleibt nach Möglichkeit ganz


----------



## Sakir (8. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> So, da will ich mich mal ausloggen bis nach Ostern. Macht´s jut und bleibt nach Möglichkeit ganz


*BIS DANN UND SCHÖNE BUNTE osterEIER... ! ! !*

schaut mal hier.. ist das nicht schön....







so langsam wird es doch wieder etwas...    

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2004)

In Abspache mit Sakir wird die morgige Odenwald Tour verschoben. Es ist kurzfristig ein Termin dazwischen gekommen  

Mal sehen wie es passt. Vielleicht holen wir sie kurzfristig, d.h. noch am WE nach. Würde es dann posten  

Vielleicht finden sich noch Mitstreiter (Gruß an Kwi-Schan  )

@Lupo ... Camping is nich so mein Ding, aber was tut man nich alles für ein bissl biken ... erstrecht in den Alpen  Wenns aktuell wird sollten wir das Thema auf jeden Fall noch mal aufgreifen. Der Ein oder Andere hat ja auch Interesse gezeigt  

Alle die ich nicht mehr zugesicht bekomme ... Schöne Ostern !!!

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. April 2004)

Für heut hab ich mir vorgenommen ohne Krücken zu laufen. Im Schneckentempo versteht sich. Die Chancen das ich das schaffe, stehen 50/50..Nach ner gewissen Beanspruchung gehts meist nicht mehr so gut.

Gestern hab ich mir wieder einen Helm gekauft. Natürlich den gleichen wie vorher. Er hat mir ja schließlich  gute Dienste geleistet.

Neben den familiären Aktivitäten die zu Ostern anstehen, werd ich, wenn Zeit übrig ist, endlich mal die Michelin Comp s Light aufs Rad montieren. Außerdem muß ich daß Rad nochmal Checken ob wirklich alles in Ordnung ist.

Nach Ostern werd ich den ersten Bikeversuch starten...Ich hoffe alles geht gut. Am liebsten wollt ich dann ne Woche frei machen und jeden Tag GA fahrn. Aber leider muß ich ne Schulung vorbereiten...Shitte !!

Vielleicht werd ich mir irgendwann, wenigstens noch vor Frammersbach, ne Woche nehmen können und mal nuuuur Radeln.

Grüße Euch

Google


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, ich wollte in Grainau aufn Campingplatz



Hätte noch einen Campingplatz-Tipp für die Gegend da unten: Kurz vor Mittenwald, der Platz heißt "Isarhorn" (oder so ähnlich) und liegt genau in einer Flußschlinge der Isar. Ganz unten gibt's ein etwas abgeschiedeneres Eckchen, wo man etwas mehr für sich ist. Wir waren mit der Paddelgruppe schon ein paar Mal da (Loisach, Obere Isar, Rissbach sind ein paar erstklassige Wildwasser-Bäche  )

So, mit Biken ist heute erst mal nix, meine Großmutter wartet auf ihren Urenkel (schlechte Ausrede, ich weiss )

Schöne Ostern, mal sehen, ob sich noch was anderes ergibt an den Feiertagen,
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Für heut hab ich mir vorgenommen ohne Krücken zu laufen. Im Schneckentempo versteht sich. Die Chancen das ich das schaffe, stehen 50/50..Nach ner gewissen Beanspruchung gehts meist nicht mehr so gut.
> 
> Nach Ostern werd ich den ersten Bikeversuch starten...
> 
> ...



... hmmm ... also Dein Abgang is jetzt eine Woche her und überlege mal wie schwer Du Dir mit Laufen etc. noch tust. Sicher kann man probieren aufs Radl zu steigen und nach den ersten Kilometern Bewegung und   vor Schmerzen dürfte es vielleicht auch gehen. Aber ob Du Dir damit wirklich einen Gefallen tust ... ich weiß nicht!

SORRY, aber ich habe vom ersten Tag an nicht wirklich daran geklaubt, das Du in 14 Tagen wieder auf dem Radl sitzt. Realistischer sind IMO 4 Wochen  Die Erfahrung habe ich halt sammeln müssen bei meinem Abflug seiner Zeit im Taunus. War auch die linke Seite bei mir ... Schulter, Hüfte, Oberschenkel ... allles plitzeblau und geprellt  ... aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur ein Weichei  

Ich kann Dich voll und ganz verstehen, das es gewaltig in den Füßen juckt und Du Dich schwarz ärgerst nicht aufs Radl zu können. Zumal nach ein paar Wochen Zwangspause auch ein großer Teil Deiner mühsam aufgebauten Kondi im Eimer ist  

Sei mir nicht böse für mein doch eher negativen Beitrag. Ich habe ihn mir bis dato verkliffen. Mußte ich jetzt aber doch mal loswerden. Ich will Dich auf keinen Fall demotivieren ... kann man Dich ja sowieso nicht   ... seh es lieber als zusätzliche Motivation ... nach dem Moto: Dem Schwätzer zeig ichs  

In diesem Sinne. Weiterhin gute Besserung und freue mich um so mehr, je eher wir uns wieder auf em Radl sehen  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (9. April 2004)

Tag Leutz und alle im Feiertagestress   

Sagt mal wer von euch hat denn noch ein Rennrad zu hause und hat lust dieses auch zu benutzen, ich hab mich jetzt entschieden und order meinen Renner morgen beim Händler werd dann wohl nächste Woche damit das erst mal fahren können. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust auch mal ein auf Asphaltcowboy zu machen und bischen über die Landstraße zu peitschen. Barracuda wie siehts aus von Dir weiß ich das de nen Renner hast und auch damit fährst. Und die anderen wie siehts aus. 

Freu mich schon richtig bin früher auch gerne Rennrad gefahren  , natürlich war und ist und bleibt MTB die leibere Raddisziplin. Aber einfach mal bei nem schönen Tag raus auf Straßentour ist einfach auch klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (9. April 2004)

ich fahr ab kommenden mittwoch regelmässig strasse mim renè, wird für dich aber eher uninteressant sein

naja...seis drum, gardasee war cool und sonntag steht das erste rennen an.
werd morgen früh dann gleich losfahrn und ma guggen was die saison 2004 so zu bieten hat

dienstag dann LD und die saison kann richtig starten  

@google
du solltest echt ma n paar gänge runterschalten, bin da voll und ganz erdi`s meinung...man kanns auch übertreiben  
inzw. wissen auch alle dass du n harter knochen bist aber versau dir nich mehr wies unbedingt sein muss


----------



## tboy0709 (9. April 2004)

Warum sollte das uninterresant sein für mich, wenn dann eher von der Zeit her.
Was und wie wollt ihr denn da fahren. Was biste ma Gardasee jetzt so für Touren gefahren. Und wo bist am Sonntag zum Rennen.

Fährt eigentlich jemand morgen irgendwo mit? Ich wollte in GK mit fahren das Wetter soll ja eigentlich ganz gut werden.


----------



## Sakir (9. April 2004)

Halli Hallo,



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leutz und alle im Feiertagestress


Ja... da kann ich ein Lied davon singen.... die ganze Familie mit hunderten von kleinkinder *stress* ohje ohje     



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal wer von euch hat denn noch ein Rennrad zu hause und hat lust dieses auch zu benutzen..........


schade, leider habe ich keins... wäre aber bestimmt auch etwas gutes zum Grundlage fahren ! soll ja eindeutig besser damnit sein ! ! !

@Erdi01, Kwi-Schan, Alle : wie sieht es am sonntag denn bei euch aus ??? es soll um die 15°C werden und nur gelegentlich trüberes Wetter ! 
Wollen wir da nochmal die Tour von Freitag ansetzen ?????

@Google: ich finde, du musst es selbst entscheiden ob du schon radeln kannst.... unter schmerzen bringt es wohl nichts....

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01, Kwi-Schan, Alle : wie sieht es am sonntag denn bei euch aus ??? es soll um die 15°C werden und nur gelegentlich trüberes Wetter !
> Wollen wir da nochmal die Tour von Freitag ansetzen ?????
> Michael



... bis lang habe ich Zeit. Hoffe das bleibt so und bekomme nich irgend so ein Familytermin reingeknallt  

@Rennrad ... vor 3-4 Jahren war ich mal kurz davor mit eins zuzulegen, so im Kollektiven Jahn Ullrich Wahn  Habs dann aber sein lassen. Find es nich so toll auf der Landstraße wo einen die PKW und LKW umkreisen  

Habe vorhin eine Verdauungsrunde gedreht, jetzt is wieder Platz für Nachschub  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte das uninterresant sein für mich, wenn dann eher von der Zeit her.
> Was und wie wollt ihr denn da fahren. Was biste ma Gardasee jetzt so für Touren gefahren. Und wo bist am Sonntag zum Rennen.
> 
> Fährt eigentlich jemand morgen irgendwo mit? Ich wollte in GK mit fahren das Wetter soll ja eigentlich ganz gut werden.



das rennen is irgendwo in thüringen...n 10std. rennen
extra zum grundlagefahrn nach seligenstadt fahrn...okay, du könntest mim rad anfahrn....wir fahrn dann in etwa 100km, wie und wann genau klärt sich morgen früh, wenn du willst kann ich dir bescheid geben

gruß
david


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. April 2004)

@sakir, erdi usw. - Also bei mir sieht die "Feiertagsplanung" so aus, dass es morgen (Samstag) am besten passen würde. Seht Ihr da eine Möglichkeit -am besten am frühen Nachmittag, damit ich vorher als braver Familienvater noch einkaufen kann  - ach, und putzen und pflegen muss ich meinen Drahtesel auch noch....



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rennrad ... vor 3-4 Jahren war ich mal kurz davor mit eins zuzulegen, so im Kollektiven Jahn Ullrich Wahn  Habs dann aber sein lassen. Find es nich so toll auf der Landstraße wo einen die PKW und LKW umkreisen



Also, ich hatte auch mal ein paar Jahre ein Rennrad - jetzt ist halt kein Platz mehr im Keller (Kinderwagen, Bobbycar, Dreirad....). Und ich gebe zu, dass Autos und Lkws manchmal nervig sind - aber die Rennrad-Übersetzungen sind Klasse und die Geschwindigkeit erst... hmmmm... @tboy - Viel Spaß damit!!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (9. April 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

sehr nett für Eure Ratschläge langsam zu machen. Aber wie gesagt...der Arzt meinte, es gäbe keine Bedenken bei einer Prellung zu biken. Ich hab ja auch nur beim Laufen Probleme...Radfahrn hab ich natürlich noch nicht probiert, denk aber, daß es bald gehen müßte.

Was soll ich sagen ?? Ich bin zwar heut nur in der Wohnung rumgelaufen (ohne Krücken) aber es ging bis heut abend gut und ich hab das Gefühl, daß übern Tag die Schmerzen immer mehr weg gegangen sind und ich immer besser Laufen kann.

Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir schon fast peinlich, daß ich solche Fortschritte [email protected] Erdi @ Ich weiß nicht was ich da fürne Prellung habe...Jedenfalls ist bei mir nichts blau...Kann von außen rumdrücken wie ich will...Keine Schmerzen   Und rein gar nix zu sehen   

Wenn das mit der Besserung so weiter geht, kann ich in einigen Tagen tatsächlich wieder loslegen. Ich hoff es bleibt so und nehme lieber im Kauf dass man mir den Stempel des Weicheis aufdrückt....Ich kann Euch nur sagen, daß ich bei meinen Sturz noch nie solch Schmerzen erlebt hatte...

Meine Fortschritte kann ich selbst noch nicht so fassen...Ich bin, bevor ich diese Zeilen geschrieben habe, extra nochmal ein paar Schritte gelaufen obs auch wirklich stimmt....

@ Hugo @ Ich weiß....hört sich jetzt blöd an aber es ist halt so. Als ich in Deinem Alter war ( genau dess mein ich !!  ) war ich eher ein harter Knochen. Ich war so ehrgeizig, daß ich mir vor jeden Lauf (damals Jogger) fast in die Hose gepisst habe...mich so unter Druck gesetzt habe immer besser zu werden als der Lauf zuvor. Ich hab mir jedesmal fast die Lunge ausgekotzt...Bescheuert !! Mittlerweile quäl ich mich wirklich nur noch in erträglichen Maßen und höre genauer auf meinen Körper..der hat nämlich leider so einige Macken bekommen...In unserem Forum kenn ich da ein paar, die sich mehr quälen als ich....

Ein richtiges Rennrad hab ich nicht aber ein 27 er Crossrad mit fast ebenso dünnen Reifchen steht im Keller und wartet auf den Asphalteinsatz. Letztens hab ich mal wieder drauf gesessen. Es ist auf alle Fälle wieder eine Umgewöhnung...wegen der anderen Körperhaltung. Die Beinmuskulatur wird jedenfalls wesentlich anders beansprucht als bei meinem MTB.

Ich glaub wir sehen uns bald.....hoffentlich !!


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi @ Ich weiß nicht was ich da fürne Prellung habe...Jedenfalls ist bei mir nichts blau...Kann von außen rumdrücken wie ich will...Keine Schmerzen   Und rein gar nix zu sehen
> 
> Ich glaub wir sehen uns bald.....hoffentlich !!
> 
> Google


... das wünsch ich Dir. Dann haßte wenigstens keine Blutergüsse, die sich verkappseln können und ewige Zeiten für Ärger sorgen  




			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir, erdi usw. - Also bei mir sieht die "Feiertagsplanung" so aus, dass es morgen (Samstag) am besten passen würde. Seht Ihr da eine Möglichkeit -am besten am frühen Nachmittag, Christian


... geht bei mir auch! Da kommt mir garantiert kein Familydate in die Quere. Ob Sa. oder So. is mir eigentlich egal - Ihr entscheidet - ich mach nur den Tourguide, sonst nichts  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (10. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... geht bei mir auch! Da kommt mir garantiert kein Familydate in die Quere. Ob Sa. oder So. is mir eigentlich egal - Ihr entscheidet - ich mach nur den Tourguide, sonst nichts


Hallo,

leider geht es bei m ir definitiv heute nicht.... *snief*.... ja leider es geht nett anders....
wenn ihr fahren wollt dann macht es, ich wäre euch nicht pöse....

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2004)

... hmmm ... also wenn ich schon richtig fit wär, würde ich die Tour heut mit dem Einen und morgen mit dem Anderen fahren  Bin ich aber nicht, wäre des guten zuviel ... also bitte entscheidet Euch für einen Tag  

Erdi01

P.S. SCHOCK   ... ich habe um 18 Uhr ein Date ... wenn heute dann spätestens um 12 Start !!!


----------



## Kwi-Schan (10. April 2004)

@erdi, sakir:
Vorschlag zur Güte  - Ihr fahrt morgen die laaaange Odenwald-Tour, dafür machen sich Volker und ich nachher zu einer kürzeren Tour auf. Wie wäre es gegen 15 Uhr - bis dahin bin ich mit allem fertig und dann eine Runde von 40-50km?

Bin am besten über Telefon zu erreichen - wenn's klappt, würde es mich freuen.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (10. April 2004)

@ Kwi-Schan wo wollt ihr denn fahren Ippi und Du habt ihr nicht lust mit in GK beim Biketreff mit zu kommen ich wollte da hin Steelmani und Barracuda sind auch dort geht um zwei los und ist sehr viel bekömmlicher als der Treff in Mainflingen und nicht ganz so weit weg. Die Gruppe passt einfach ein klein wenig besser zusammen. 
Würd mich freuen euch dort zu sehn. Da ich letztes Wochende auch nicht zum biken gekommen bin.

Ach ja von der strecke würd das auch hinkommen mit den 40 -50 km ab zum Hahnekamm und drum herum.


----------



## tboy0709 (10. April 2004)

Ach ja nochmal was zum Renner. Also bestellt isser jetzt nur leider war kein Lieferbestand geschrieben   Kann also sein das es noch ein bischen dauert bis ich ihn bekomm. 
 Warum sind eigentlich in letzter Zeit alle sach die ich kaufen will immer nicht leiferbar hab ich so nen ausergewöhnlichen Geschmack  

Naja bei mir hier hinten isses nicht so schlimm mit LKWs und PKWs wenn de Richtung Lauterbach hinten raus fährst isses sogar wunderbar dort fahren sehr viele Rennradler und denen gehört die Straße fast alleine zudem ist die Gegend ab Gedern einfach mega genial zum Rennrad fahren super schön und edüllisch   ups komm ich da bischen ins schwärmen  

@ Hugo ja kannst mal bescheid sagen. Haste das Rennrad zu hause stehen also isses Dir oder haste das von Rene bekommen kanns es aber wenn immer Du willst nutzen?
Wenn Du willst können wir auch gerne mal hier ne Runde oder zwei fahren sobald ich meins hab. Ich will nämlich auch verstärtk GA fahren damit und da wir von der Leistung doch ziemlich gleich sind würde das doch gut passen.
Würd mich auf alle fälle freuen.

Auch mit Dir Google sobald Du wieder fit bist, ich hoffe doch schnell   können wir auch gern mal ne Runde drehen aber mitm Rennradl werd ich dann schon so um die 100 bis 150 km fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi, sakir:
> Vorschlag zur Güte  - Ihr fahrt morgen die laaaange Odenwald-Tour, dafür machen sich Volker und ich nachher zu einer kürzeren Tour auf. Wie wäre es gegen 15 Uhr - bis dahin bin ich mit allem fertig und dann eine Runde von 40-50km?
> 
> Bin am besten über Telefon zu erreichen - wenn's klappt, würde es mich freuen.
> ...


O.K. machen wir! 15 Uhr wieder bei Aldi. Dann aber gemütlicher als letzten Mittwoch  

@sakir ... morgen um 11 Uhr auf em Toom Parkplatz. Du weißt wo das ist? Kommt aber mit dem Auto nach Dtz. ... oder?




			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kwi-Schan wo wollt ihr denn fahren Ippi und Du


... denke Kwi-Schan meint mich ... ich heiße auch Volker   ... aber warum kommst morgen nicht einfach mit auf unsere Odenwaldtour? Trage sie noch ins LBM ein.

@all ... die Einladung gilt natürlich für Jeden  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (10. April 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@[email protected] mit Volker meinte Kwi-Schan den Erdi-Volker. Ich war aber auch erst verwirrt. 

@[email protected] Hört sich ja positiv an. Da können wir ja bald wieder eine Runde drehen. Weiterhin gute Besserung.  

@[email protected] Stimmt ja, heute ist Samstag. Man wird ja durch den gestrigen Feiertag total durcheinander.  Ich werde auch in GK mitfahren. 
Meine Karfreitagstour  (mit dem Schwieger-Cousin) war nicht so anspruchsvoll. Nach 2 Std kam bei meinem Mitfahrer der totale Einbruch. :kotz: 
 Auf der Ebene waren nur noch max. 12 km/h drin und bergauf musste ich Ihn sogar anschieben (kein Witz). Ich glaube die normale Barbarossa-Tour und danach noch den Hahnenkamm (X11) war wohl für den Kameraden zuviel. Naja, aber ein bißchen lustig fand ich es schon, wenn jemand erschöpft vom Rad steigt und mühe mit dem aufrechten Gang hat. Und bestimmt gibt es auch noch Muskelkater!    Schadenfreude hat schon was

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (10. April 2004)

Ups das hat ich ja ganz verwechelt     da müssen wir aber noch was finden um euch beide auseinnander zu halten   

Aber schön das Du später in GK dabei bist Volker äähh Ippi   

Na dann wünsch ich euch viel spaß in heimischen Gefilden.   

@ Erdi tja leider kann ich morgen nicht sind bei meinen Eltern zum Essen eingeladen tja man nerkt halt doch das Feiertag sind.   

Was macht ihr denn eigentlich alle so am ersten Mai. Ich würde gerne zum Hennigerturm Rennen fahren. Oder veilleicht selbst ne Tour drehen vielleicht kann man ja auch beides verbinden die fahren doch glaub ich durch den Taunus oder.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups das hat ich ja ganz verwechelt     da müssen wir aber noch was finden um euch beide auseinnander zu halten


hähä, ich schreib deswegen schon immer Erdi01. Nennt mich einfach so, dann paßts schon  



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr denn eigentlich alle so am ersten Mai. Ich würde gerne zum Hennigerturm Rennen fahren. Oder veilleicht selbst ne Tour drehen vielleicht kann man ja auch beides verbinden die fahren doch glaub ich durch den Taunus oder.



... kann man. So ab Hohemark rauf Richtung Feldberg, da kommen se auch vorbei. Mußt nur rechtzeitig Hohemark sein, bevor dort alles gesperrt is. Hohemark kommen se nämlich aus dem Taunus runtergeschossen  

Wenns soweit is, könne me nochmal drüber schwätze  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (10. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir ... morgen um 11 Uhr auf em Toom Parkplatz. Du weißt wo das ist? Kommt aber mit dem Auto nach Dtz. ... oder?


O.K. werde da sein ! ! ! werde aber von daheim aus starten, da kann ich es dann immer ganz gemütlich ausrollen lassen, wenn wir wieder in Dtzb angekommen sind.
Auf die paar km mehr oder weniger kommt es auch nicht drauf an ))

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2004)

ähm ... wenn man ne richtige Tour mit HM machen will, dann muß man sich für einen Standort im Taunus entscheiden. Denn die sind berauf fast so schnell wie ich bergab  Da kommt kaum einer hinterher, um die Renner nochmal zu sehen  

Ne Allternative sind ... zumindest für uns Rhein-Main-Gebietler ... die Ortsgruppen des ADFC. Die Dietzenbacher fahren um 8 morgens los zum Start und dann hoch Richtung Feldberg um die Renner nochmal zu sehen. Ist in der Summe ne Tour mit 100 KM  
Ich denke das die Ortgruppen aus OF und HU sicher auch hinfahren. Ist schon mal einer mit dem ADFC gefahren? Ich ja zur Ronneburg seiner Zeit. Habe bis dato auch immer gelächelt ... Ha ADFC = Kaffefahrt ... DENKSTE, die ziehn auch gut los  

So was wie ein Geheimtipp (jetzt gleich nichmehr  )sind die Schräbergärten in Sachsenhausen. Der Bereich gehört zur Schlußrunde wo die Renner dann 3 Mal vorbeikommen. Da steht man in der ersten Reihe und erkennt bei dem Affenzahn den die dort drauf haben doch keinen  

Naja, muß halt jeder wissen was er will ... ob eher eigene Tour oder mehr Rennfeeling spühren.

Genug gelabert, muß noch was tun ...

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr denn eigentlich alle so am ersten Mai. Ich würde gerne zum Hennigerturm Rennen fahren. Oder veilleicht selbst ne Tour drehen vielleicht kann man ja auch beides verbinden die fahren doch glaub ich durch den Taunus oder.



wegen ersten mai
man könnt ne lange grosse tour fahrn...der "eselsweg" wär da z.b. ne ganz schöne tour, 100km, 2000hm aber garantiert von jedem bezwingbar...könnt höchstens sein dass zieml. viele wandere unterwegs sind

wegen rennrad, ich fahr aufm mtb mit strassenbereifung...renner kann ich mir mom. leider nich leisten, mit nem anständigen windschatten sin da 30 sachen im ga1 drin, macht bei 100km knappe 3,5 std. fahrzeit

@tboy
was hast du dir eigentlich fürn renner bestellt? s-works?
das rennen musst ich leider absagen, hat zeitl. einfach nich gepasst, der wagen muss ncoh in die werkstatt udn auch sonst bin ich nur am rennen....heute 85km gemacht, morgen gehts nach miltenberg, montag dann richtung schweinfurt, dienstag dann ld, mittwoch strassenfahrn und irgendwann geht auch die uni wieder los 
ich hoff dass ich noch bissi grundlage machen kann bis schotten...will da net nur auf zucker fahrn


----------



## tboy0709 (10. April 2004)

@ Hugo nein für zum training und auf der Staße zu fahren hab ich nicht mehr so viel Geld investiert, aber ich denke das schlechteste isses nicht gerade.
Und die Teile sind ja alle austauschbar, ich kenn mich doch


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2004)

naja....nah dran
na so viel kohle hab ich im moment nich...bin am überlegen ob ich mir e4vtl. in südafrika n renner zulegen sollte, und das mtb dann nur fürs cape epic einfliegen lass...

wann trainierstn du eigentlich?
musst du nich arbeiten irgendwann?


----------



## tboy0709 (11. April 2004)

@ Hugo naja das mit dem Training ist halt so ne Sache ich trainiere schon 5 mal die Woche, leider auch manchmal weniger kommt halt immer mal was dazwischen. 
Aber sobald ich von der Arbeit zu hause bin schwing ich mich entweder aufs Rad oder geh bei schlechtem Wetter ins Studio laufen oder Krafttrainign machen. Zum Glück isses ja jetzt wieder heller so das man gut und gerne bis 21 Uhr fahren kann. länger is dann unter der woche auch nicht drin bis ich dann nochmal was gegessen hab und geduscht habe ist bettzeit, morgens gehts dann wieder raus um 5 der Körper braucht ja auch ein wenig erholung.

Zum Glück geht meine Verlobte auch ins Studio sonst würd ich bestimmt was zu hören bekommen  aber Sie ist da auch sehr tollerrant darin und unterstütz mich. Da ich den Sport früher schon mal Amateur mässig gemacht habe bin ich da wieder sehr ergeizig drin ich denke mit LD und ein zwei jahren richtigem Training kann ich für mich persönlich das erreichen was ich mir vorstelle. Für dieses Jahr hab ich mir eh noch nicht so viel vorgenommen zu erreichen. Mal schauen wies wird aber das kennst Du ja selbst.

Ist halt alles nicht so einfach mit Arbeit Freundin und dann noch aktiv Sport.

Wie sag ich immer so schön früher hatte man genug Zeit um dem ganzen nach zu gehen aber nicht genug Geld um es richtig zu finanzieren. Heute is genung Geld da (Wenn man es denn für dies auch investieren mag) aber zu winig Zeit, leider.

Aber wir alle sind keine Profis oder Amteure die Ihr Geld damit verdienen oder das es finanziell lohnen würde darüber sind wir auch alle selbst mit Professoneller Unterstützung hinaus aber trotzdem ist ein jeder so denke ich mal sehr ergeizig sein bestes zu geben zumindest von denen die Maras fahren wollen und ich denke das merkt man auch.

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich schon richtig auf den Renner denn das Straße fahren bringt ziemlich viel ich weiß es von früher


----------



## a-rs (11. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ... wenn man ne richtige Tour mit HM machen will, dann muß man sich für einen Standort im Taunus entscheiden. Denn die sind berauf fast so schnell wie ich bergab  Da kommt kaum einer hinterher, um die Renner nochmal zu sehen
> 
> Erdi01



Ich wollte von Oberursel zum Feldberg. Nach der Durchfahrt runter zur Billtalhöhe (Vielleicht ja wie vor einigen Jahren auf gesperrter Straße), dann den nächsten Stop am Marmolsheimer Berg einlegen und dann nach Hause. Man schafft es aber auch noch bis zu den Runden am Hainerberg zu sein.

MfG

Andreas


----------



## Google (11. April 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

gestern hab ich es mal ohne Krücken probiert....Anfangs gings noch ganz gut aber ich hab schnell gemerkt, daß der Schmerz zurück kommt und ich auch schwerere Sachen (Werkzeuigkasten) beim Laufen noch nicht tragen kann. Gegen Abend jedenfalls wars dann vorbei. Urplötzlich bei einer (falschen ?) Bewegung ein stechender Schmerz...vorbei wars. Heut hab ich mich geschont, es geht scho wieder besser.

Ich hab den gestrigen Tag genutzt und hab neue Reifen drauf montiert und die Schutzbleche entfernt. Hab jetzt nur noch Vorichtungen für Steckbleche wenns Wetter beschissen ist.

So ein paar hundert Meter bin ich mit dem Bike gefahren...Außer mit dem Aufsteigen hab ich keine Probleme erkannt...Ich werde am Dienstag meine erste Probetour starten um zu erfahren obs Biken wirklich geht....

Ich bin schon seeeehr heiß aufs Biken.......Momentan kompensier ich mein Frust durch Fressen....Die Untätigkeit muß bald ein Ende haben sonst werd ich noch ganz unglücklich



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Karfreitagstour  (mit dem Schwieger-Cousin) war nicht so anspruchsvoll. Nach 2 Std kam bei meinem Mitfahrer der totale Einbruch. :kotz:
> Auf der Ebene waren nur noch max. 12 km/h drin und bergauf musste ich Ihn sogar anschieben (kein Witz). Ich glaube die normale Barbarossa-Tour und danach noch den Hahnenkamm (X11) war wohl für den Kameraden zuviel. Naja, aber ein bißchen lustig fand ich es schon, wenn jemand erschöpft vom Rad steigt und mühe mit dem aufrechten Gang hat. Und bestimmt gibt es auch noch Muskelkater!    Schadenfreude hat schon was
> 
> bis denn
> ...


Bei meinen Verwandten und Freunden würd ich (fast) nichts anderes erleben....Tja, so fitt war ich auch mal. Es tut schon mal gut zu wissen wo man im Vergleich zum " Normalbürger" steht. Wir alle hier fahren doch auf einem akzeptablen Leistungsniveau...Einige sind verdammt ehrgeizig und diszipliniert. Irgendwie sind wir das eigentlich alle   @ Ippie @ Ich freu mich auch wieder auf gemeinsame Touren. Ich hoff, daß ich bis dahin nicht so viel Leistungseinbußen habe....Fest vorgenommen hab ich mir schon GA's für die nächste Woche.....Hoffentlich klappts    



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mit Dir Google sobald Du wieder fit bist, ich hoffe doch schnell   können wir auch gern mal ne Runde drehen aber mitm Rennradl werd ich dann schon so um die 100 bis 150 km fahren.



Schön das Du das willst. Wir fahrn aber schon verschiedene Leistungsklassen......Realistisch könnt ich Dir zu Anfang  (würd mich dann bei Dir melden wenns wieder geht) aber nur um die 90 Km bei einem geschätzten Schnitt zwischen 23 und 25 Km/h anbieten. Mehr will ich da nicht versprechen. Auf meinem Cross beanspruche ich nämlich definitiv die Muskeln anders, muß mich körperlich erst mal auf die andere Haltung einstellen, und mein Hintern hat auch Probleme so lange in dem anderen Sitz zu bleiben. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja ein paar Touren mit dem Rad zu fahrn bevor Du Deinen Renner kriegst...Ich kann dann evtl. ne positivere  Rückmeldung geben. 

Geb mir doch mal Rückmeldung ob Dir das zu Anfang oder auch mal dazwischen für ne etwas gemütlichere Tour ausreicht. Du weißt ja...ich hab kein Problem mit ner Absage. Ich hoff aber auch daß Du mittlerweile weißt, daß ich keine Versprechungen oder Ankündigungen mach, die ich dann nicht einhalten kann. 

Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (12. April 2004)

morsche und erstmal
schöne ostern
sagt mal, wurde bei euch auch mehrfach so ein kleines Häschen mit einem weissen stummelschwänzchen gesehen ??? bei uns kam es gleich mehrmals und hat immer feien leckerein hinterlassen (kalorienbomben).

Habt ihr schon mal aus dem Fenster geschaut, das Wetter ist MEGAGEIL  die Sonne brutzelt und es geht kaum ei Lüftchen     

Was macht ihr denn alle so heute ? Kuchen, Kaffee, Ostereier suchen ???

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr denn alle so heute ? Kuchen, Kaffee, Ostereier suchen ???
> 
> Michael



... hähä, klar machen wir heut unterwegs ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (12. April 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@[email protected] schön, dass Du wieder auf'm Rad sitzen kannst. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du so schnell Deine Leistungsfähigkeit verlierst. Das hast Du schnell wieder aufgeholt. Ich freue mich ebenfalls auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour. Aber Schotten hast Du abgesagt, oder?

@[email protected] Über Ostern habe ich die freie Zeit genutzt und bin einige KM und Hm gefahren. Mit meinem Leistungsstand bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden. In GK bin ich Bergan am Limit gefahren und die Mitfahrer haben sich dabei noch locker unterhalten! So ist das eben. Da hilft nur fahren, fahren und fahren. Heute werde ich eine Grundlagentour machen. Wahrscheinlich über Alzenau-Schöllkrippen und zurück nach Freigericht. Muß jetzt aber bald los, da heute mittag der erste Osterbesuch kommt. 
Bei dem Wetter muß ich raus.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (12. April 2004)

@ Google klar können wir machen unter der Woche reichts wahrscheinlich eh nicht zu mehr aber ich denke der Schnitt könnte bei guten verhältnissen schon an die 28 - 30 herran kommen. Aber das werden wir einfach sehen.

Also ich muß heut auch ne Runde fahren bei dem sau geilen Wetter. Muß aber ien wenig dazwischen Quetschen um 12 Essen und dann um 15 wieder Kaffee mit den Verwandten.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

schöne Ostern gehabt bzw. habt Ihr noch. Ich bin froh das sie fast rum sind, mein Bedarf an biken is im Moment gestillt.

@Karfreitag ... habe ich eine Tour alleine gemacht. 60 KM und wieder zu schnell. Schnitt 24,5

@Samsatg ... eine verkürzte Runde duchs Messeler Hügelland mit Kwi-Schan. 37 KM und nen Schnitt von 21,5. Mehr wäre bei mir nicht drinn gewesen durch die zügige Tour vom Vortag.

@Ostersonntag ... Ruhetag! ... nur Essen, essen essen und nen Spaziergang von 2 Stunden KM, Schnitt ??? (Wo sind die Smilies hin?)

@Ostersonntag ... So heute im dritten Anlauf haben Sakir und ich die Odenwaldtour absolviert! Die Qualwutz is doch tatsächlich aus HU angeradelt gekommen und wieder zurück. Ihm haben wohl die 90 KM 900 HM und 4,5 Stunden Fahrzeit nicht gelangt. Da wollt ich mich nich lumpen lassen und habe Ihn auf dem Heimweg noch bis Obertshausen begleitet. Mit zurück habe ich die 100 KM vollgemacht. Genau 102,4 bei nem Schnitt von 20,5 und gute 5 Stunden Fahrzeit. Er hat sicher noch einige mehr. Wird er später posten einschließlich Höhenprovil. Da bin ich selber mal gespannt. Ab nächter Woche weis ich es selber, dann habe ich mein CM 436 M und kann selber auswerten und rumspielen! Nur Schade das die Breuburg noch nicht richtig bewirtet war, wollten eingentlich dort ein wenig ruhen. Noch ärgerlicher is, das ich meine Digicam vergessen habe mitzunehmen um Euch richtig neidisch zu machen !!!

@sakir ... Du wolltest ne Wegbeschreibung um mal auch die Karte zu schauen.
Erzähl mal wies war. Sollen wir die Tour mal wiederholen?

Dtz-Epperthausen-Münster-Semd-Nieder Klingen-Veste Otzberg-Heubach-Breuburg-Radheim-Mosbach-Wartturm-Schaafheim-Babenhausen-Nieder Roden-Dtz.

@all ... So nun is Ostern fast rum, was kommt jetzt noch ... ESSEN!
Wünsch Euch ne schöne kurze Woche ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (12. April 2004)

Ahoi Jungs und Mädels

also ich mus smal ein richtig *DICKES* lob an Erdi01 aussprechen dieses Tour heute war Megageil, der absolute Hammer, nicht nur das ich total fix und alle war.. es war wunderbar zu fahren, supergeniale Gegenden, tolle Aussichten (besonders von dem ersten Turm aus).
Hätte der laden in Breuberg offen gehabt und wäre die Kneipanlage gefüllt gewesen... TOTAL SUPI    



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl mal wies war. Sollen wir die Tour mal wiederholen?


 SUPERSAUGEIL,  wiederholen, sobald wie möglich.... ich bin 100%tig dabei, aber diesmal ein bissel gemütlicher ))
Ich habe nur ca.130 km (ab Lämmerspiel war der Polar OFF, wegen PAUSE), bei 935 hm und einem schnitt von 21.00 km/h. Fahrzeit 5:46 Stunden !!!

Ich bin dafür, nächstes Wochenende nochmal so eine Tour zu machen, diesmal z.B. in den Kahlgrund.. wie du beim Radel erzählt hast.... aber der Umfang sollte schon wieder so sein ))    

Also nun erstmal FUTTERN PFLEGEN fernsehschauen *bg*

Bye bye mädels... Sakir / Michael

P.S. achso, das Höhenprofil )) die 2 Fahnen sind Ötzberg und Breuberg !







noch etwas vergessen, kommendes Wochenende kann ich nur Sonntags, Samstag muss ich bei Umzug helfen :-(


----------



## Google (12. April 2004)

Grüßt Euch Ihr Säcke !!  

Na ?? Seid Ihr schön auf Eure Kosten gekommen ?? Bei dem schönen Wetter viel Kilometer geschrubbt wie ich sehe ?? An Eurer Kondition gefeilt ?? 

Na wartet !!.....Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend...oder wie das heißt....

Ok, Ok. Ich gönne es Euch ja ! Aber nur ein bißchen......  

@ Ippie @ Schotten hab ich noch nicht abgesagt. Sind ja noch zwei Wochen bis dahin. Muaaahahahaha    Mal im Ernst. Ich werds Morgen, spätestens Übermorgen entscheiden ob ich mitfahr. Ippie, willst Du in Schotten schon richtig Gas geben ?? Wenn ja werd ich dann eben dort alleine fahrn müssen.....Falls ich die beiden nächsten Tage einigermaßen schadlos mit den Bikevorhaben überstehe.........ich hab mir was vorgenommen für die nächsten 14 Tage, daß ich einigermaßen fitt sein werde...Hoff ich jedenfalls...

Drückt mir für Morgen und Übermorgen die Daumen !! Danke !

@ tboy @ Ich würd sagen wir lassen uns mal überraschen. Wir werden auf alle Fälle mal ne Tour hinkriegen. Jedenfalls hab ich vor, mal in Deinen Gefilden zu fahrn. Was glaubsten wann das Bike da sein wird ??  

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi Jungs und Mädels
> 
> also ich mus smal ein richtig *DICKES* lob an Erdi01 aussprechen dieses Tour heute war Megageil, der absolute Hammer, nicht nur das ich total fix und alle war.. es war wunderbar zu fahren, supergeniale Gegenden, tolle Aussichten (besonders von dem ersten Turm aus).
> Hätte der laden in Breuberg offen gehabt und wäre die Kneipanlage gefüllt gewesen... TOTAL SUPI



DANKE für die Blumen. Freut mich das es Dir gefallen hat. Du haßt recht was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Durchs schwätze haben wir uns hochgeschaukelt. War auch überrascht, das wir einen Schnitt von über 20 hatten. Ist schon beeidruckend so ein Höhenprofil. Manche Zacken sehen fies aus. Sind die wirklich von uns 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Grüßt Euch Ihr Säcke !!
> 
> Na ?? Seid Ihr schön auf Eure Kosten gekommen ?? Bei dem schönen Wetter viel Kilometer geschrubbt wie ich sehe ?? An Eurer Kondition gefeilt ??
> 
> Google



JA, herliches Wetter, schöne Aussichten und auch einiges an KM. Kondition gefeilt ... nicht bewußt, nichts spezielles gemacht ... halt nur ne geile Tour gefahren ;-) Bei der Neuauflage in ein paar Wochen bisste doch mit von der Partie - oder?

Erdi01


----------



## Google (13. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon beeidruckend so ein Höhenprofil. Manche Zacken sehen fies aus. Sind die wirklich von uns


Da seid Ihr wohl grad über ein Steinchen gefahren.... 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> JA, herliches Wetter, schöne Aussichten und auch einiges an KM. Kondition gefeilt ... nicht bewußt, nichts spezielles gemacht ... halt nur ne geile Tour gefahren ;-) Bei der Neuauflage in ein paar Wochen bisste doch mit von der Partie - oder?Erdi01


Natüüürlich !! Außerdem steht ja auch noch die BaHaBu-Tour mit mir und Sakir als Guide's und anschließendem Kaffee und Kuchen bei mir an !! Da hoff ich natürlich auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (13. April 2004)

Tach auch,

so aus reiner Neugier. Seit Ihr, die beim Bike Treff dabei waren, durch den Teufelsgrund gefahren??
Die Strecke würde mich persönlich sehr interessieren, ist ne sau geile ecke. Wunderschöne Natur.

@[email protected]

Bist du noch nach Miltenberg gekommen? wäre gerne noch ein Stück mitgefahren! aber du weisst ja, die Fam. geht vor! 
Schweinfurt auch noch geschafft??

Alle

Wer Lust hat, Wir (Applied Films Biker) treffen uns morgen um 17:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz von AF, zu einer Tour. Ihr dürft gerne mitkommen!!

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Ippie (13. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

[/QUOTE]Natüüürlich !! Außerdem steht ja auch noch die BaHaBu-Tour mit mir und Sakir als Guide's und anschließendem Kaffee und Kuchen bei mir an !! Da hoff ich natürlich auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.

Was schon wieder Kaffee und Kuchen. Ich habe schon an Ostern gnadenlos zugeschlagen. 3 Tage Kuchen! Lecker, aber nicht sehr Kalorienbewußt.  . Aber vor Mai wird es wohl nichts, oder.

@[email protected] In Schotten werde ich wohl nicht vollgas fahren. Jedenfalls nicht am Anfang. Du kennst mich ja. Die ersten 15km brauche ich, um in meinen Rhythmus zu kommen. Danach schauen wir mal. Ich dachte so an 2,5 - 3 Std Fahrtzeit (15 - 18 ØGeschw.).

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (13. April 2004)

@ Google hab heute bescheid bekommen das er in Spätestens 2 Wochen da ist.

Na Ippi dann machste aber echt ein auf gemütlich in Schotten bei 43km knapp drei Stunden Kaffefahrt


----------



## Sakir (13. April 2004)

Huhu

ich habe heute mal ein kleine 30km Runde, nach der Arbeit im ganz unteren HFz Bereich gedreht... das sich meine Beine mal wieder regenerieren ))
Die Tour steckt mir doch ein wenig in den Beinen.

@Ippie: 43Km und 2,5-3 Stunden... da bin ich anderes von dir gewöhnt   

@Google: fährst du diese Woche eventuell mal eine gemütliche Tour am Main ??? 
Die BaHaBu-Tour können wir jederzeit zusammen mal abradeln, sobald du wieder fit bist ! ich freu mich schon ......

@Lupo: wie war eure Ostern ??? los erzähl mal    

@maixle: wie geht es dir denn nun ? was macht die Rippe etc. ???

Michael


----------



## Sakir (13. April 2004)

*Huhu,

beim Aldi http://www.aldi-sued.de gibts ab 19.04.2004 Radbekleidung und auch Zubehör....
nur mal so als Info !

Michael*


----------



## Google (13. April 2004)

@ Ippie @ Das trifft sich doch gut mit Schotten. Wäre schön wenn wir die ersten Km zusammen fahren könnten. Danach sehen wir weiter ob ich einigermaßen mithalten kann........Ist von meiner Seite aber alles noch ein bißchen unter Vorbehalt. Und wegen dem Kuchen....den werden wir uns nach der Tour dann verdient haben.....

@ tboy @ Zwei Wochen ist gut für mich....Ich werd auf alle Fälle mal dabei sein...Und wegen Ippie und Kaffeefahrt: Ippie und ich hatten ursprünglich auch nicht vor in Schotten richtig Gas zu geben. Es sollte ein Einklang zu Frammersbach sein. Ich wollt in Schotten erst mal nur Rennluft schnuppern um einigermaßen erahnen zu können was uns in Frammersbach erwartet.

@ Sakir @ Wegen der Maintour und der BaHaBu-Tour hab ich Dir ne PM geschickt..

Bei Aldi werd ich übrigens nächste Woche zuschlagen. Eine Radlerhose, ein Radtrikot, eine Weste, 3 Brillen mit hellen Gläsern, Werkzeugtasche, Helm, 3 Sneakersöckelchen

Grüzi Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (13. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe schon ihr nehmt meine 2,5-3 Std recht genau. Wie Google schon schrieb: Wir wollen erst mal Rennluft schnuppern und besonders den Ablauf vor und während des Startes erleben. Ich habe da überhaupt keine Erfahrungswerte. Nicht das ich schon vor dem Start einen 180er Puls habe. Wie ich mir die Strecke dann einteile, sehe ich während des Rennens. Es soll auf jeden Fall eine Eingewöhnungsfahrt/Generalprobe für Frammersbach werden. Aber eine Kaffeefahrt wird es auf jeden Fall nicht.  
Ich werde halt, wenn noch möglich, die letzten 15 km alles geben. Ganz nach dem Motto: Schwach anfangen und stark nachlassen.   

@[email protected] danke für den Aldi-Tipp. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten ksann man immer gebrauchen

@[email protected] Na was machen die Plessuren? Kommst Du noch in der nächsten Zeit bei Bicycles vorbei? Ich hätte da eventuell einen Power-Gel-Wunsch.

@[email protected] Ich hoffe, dass Du bis Schotten wieder einigermaßen Fit und Schmerzfrei bist. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Ippie (13. April 2004)

vielleicht mache ich doch eine Kaffeefahrt. Aldi hat ganz tolle Fahrradtaschen und Lenkerkörbe. Ideal für ein Picknick in Schotten mit Kaffee und Kuchen.    
Sieht bestimmt gut aus auf 'm Mountainbike! Oder soll ich mir dann doch lieber ein Hollandrad holen 

So genug gescherzt. 

und tschüss

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Ippi dann machste aber echt ein auf gemütlich in Schotten bei 43km knapp drei Stunden Kaffefahrt


Tboy,
sowas denkt man sich doch nur


----------



## SteelManni (13. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> so aus reiner Neugier. Seit Ihr, die beim Bike Treff dabei waren, durch den Teufelsgrund gefahren??
> Die Strecke würde mich persönlich sehr interessieren, ist ne sau geile ecke. Wunderschöne Natur.
> ...



schönen guten Abend,  

@barracuda, ja wir sind am Sa in GK durch den Teufelsgrund/mühle gefahren!  

War eine geniale Strecke!     

Direkt an der Teufelsmühle sind wir dann rechts einen Singletrail hoch.
Der hatte es in sich,   lagen nur einige Bäume quer.  

Wir hatten etwa 840hm bei 58km gemacht. 

Ich bin vieleicht morgen auch bei AF in Alz. dabei Start 17.00Uhr am Parkplatz.

Am Samstag wollte Günter evtl. mit dem Bus nach Aburg fahren(Hohe Warte)  

@google, meinst Du nicht das Du Dir mit Schotten schon ein bisschen zu viel
aufhalst?  
Bei so einem Rennen geht es gerade auch beim Start, immer gut zur Sache, 
da kann man sich sich nicht immer aus allem raushalten!  

Was hälst Du davon wenn Du mit uns, (barracuda und mir)
am 25ten in Sulzbach mitfährst?

Jetzt noch mal was in eigener Sache:

ich hab meine Honda Bol D'or zum Verkauf bei Mobile.de reingestellt.
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja jemanden der sowas sucht? Danke, guksdu hier:

http://www.mobile.de/cgi-bin/da.pl?bereich=krad&id=11111111135793895&

Gruß


----------



## Lupo (13. April 2004)

Hi,
wenn man son paar Tage weg war kommt man ja mit dem lesen garnet mehr nach.


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: wie war eure Ostern ??? los erzähl mal


am Sonntag hatte ich die Gelegenheit mit 3 Locals von Koblenz an der Mosel entlang nach Brodenbach zu fahrn. Hört sich unspäktakulär an, wars aber net     irgendwann hab ich aufgehört mitzuzählen wie oft wir unten an der Mosel und dann wieder oben im Hunsrück warn. Und Abfahrten  meine Fresse, ich hab noch 2 Nächte lang von Schotter, Gestrüpp Wurzeln und Schiefergeröll geträumt. Ich war ja schon oft an der Mosel, aber von der Seite kannte ich das noch nicht.

Was steht eigentlich hier an? Bis morgen oder Donnerstag Abend dürfte ich mich wieder regeneriert haben.
 Wolfgang


----------



## Hugo (14. April 2004)

soooo....die erste "grundlagentour" is mim renè is geschaft....naja....so schnell warn wir ga nixh....26er schnitt, und auch nur 62km, dafür aber 1100 hm  
wusst ga nich dass man in weniger als ner stunde von hier aufm engländer sein kann  

und das alles auf nüchternen magen...zum dritten ma   
ich glaub aber dass ich mir dann auch noch n strassenflitzer kaufen werde.....nix besonderes, aber halt irgendwas womit man bissi mehr tempo machen kann bergab....bei 60 is schluss weil die trittfrequenz astronomische werte annimmt  
aber is schon zieml. krass was fürn unterschied es macht im windschatten zu fahrn...in der ebene n 40er schnitt, sowas allein mim mtb is fast unmöglich

so, dann ruh ich mich noch bissi aus, ruf nachher den "philipp" nochma an(der hats nach 4 wochen geschafft sich bei mir zu melden, einen tag bevor ich hier im ort ne LD hab) udn versuch die 2000kcal die ichheut morgen verbrannt hab wieder rein zu bekommen


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. April 2004)

Hi Hugo und alle anderen,

wenn du nach her Lust hast, 17:00 Uhr Applied Films Parkplatz, startet die Bikende Belegschaft zu einer Tour  

ciao

Barracuda

Bin mal gespannt wie bei Hugo "nichts besonderes" aussieht????


----------



## Sakir (14. April 2004)

Ahoi

also erstmal danke Google für den Cappuchino, beim nächsten mal bin ich dran (z.B. Dienstag Mittag) !
War ja heute supergeniales Wetter, halt ein bissel viel Fussgänger unterwegs aber was solls.... Verluste gibts immer     

Was liegt denn nun am Wochende an ? 
Hat jemand Lust auf eine schöne ausgedehnte Tour oder wollt ihr eher ins Gelände ???

Los postet mal eure Vorschläge, ich will das WE planen ))

Sakir / Michael


----------



## Google (14. April 2004)

@ Hugo @ Wie waren denn so Deine Pulswerte während der Grundlagentour ?? Na ja , meiner einer hält es da bei ner GA-Tour um einiges moderater.....

@ Sakir @ Kein Problem wegen des Cappus...So auf halber Strecke doch genau das Richtige. Ich für meine Person war glücklich heut schon 82 Km schrubben zu dürfen bei einem 25,6 er Schnitt und 1/10 Höhenmeter von Hugos Tour. Dafür kann ich jetzt kaum mehr Laufen  (Die Prellung..nicht wegen der Muckis !! ) Morgen ist wieder aaalles gut   

@[email protected] Wegen Schotten schauen wir mal. Ich kann zwar fahren, kann aber keinen ordentlichen Druck auf die Pedalen geben.... und mit den Vibrationen auf die Wirbelsäule muß ich nächste Woche mal schauen....Ich denk aber daß ich Schotten fahren kann....

@ SteelManni @ Hätt ich das mit dem Sturz vorher gewußt, hätt ich mich höchstens für Sulzbach angemeldet  Jetzt sind die 38 Euronen gezahlt und versuch halt mitzufahrn. Wenn ich merk das es nicht geht, dann fahr ich auch nicht. 

@ Alle @ Apropos Schotten....Ist nicht ab diesen WE die Tour ausgezeichnet ?? Wer fährt Sie ab ? Wenn Ihr nix dagegen habt würd ich die Strecke mal gerne gemäßigt mit abfahrn....so als kleiner Invalide...  

Ansonsten wär ich für dieses WE eher für ne schöne ausgedehnte Tour. Ich müßte es halt nur von der Schottenbefahrung jetzt abhängig [email protected] Lupo @ Wird Zeit daß wir mal wieder was gemeinsam machen   Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Frammerbach ?? Entschieden ??

So, ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Sakir hat mich heut geschlaucht....

Grüzi Google


----------



## Lupo (14. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wär ich für dieses WE eher für ne schöne ausgedehnte Tour. Ich müßte es halt nur von der Schottenbefahrung jetzt abhängig [email protected] Lupo @ Wird Zeit daß wir mal wieder was gemeinsam machen   Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Frammerbach ?? Entschieden ??
> Grüzi Google



Jo! direkt geplant hab ich fürs WE noch nix, nur so touren an irgendwelchen Flüssen entlang werden mit steigenden Temperaturen immer nerviger und über Frammersbach mach ich mir erst nach der Besichtigungsrunde nen Kopp.

@kwi-schan: der Campingplatz bei Mittenwald scheint ne gute Alternative zu sein.

 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (14. April 2004)

mit grundlage war bei der tour nicht mehr viel....war einen schlag über meiner schwelle zum anaeroben bereich...zumindest wenn man nach der alten LD geht, was aber n gutes zeichen is weil 2,5std. über der schwelle zu fahrn sollte nicht möglich sein, d.h. die schwelle hat sich nach oben verschoben

das mit der neuen LD will einfach nich so richtig klappen....erst isse von gestern auf morgen verschoben worden, da wusst ich aber noch nich dass ich morgen ga keine zeit hab, udn der arzt hat mittwochs zu so dass ich nich absagen konnt  
dann hat mich de philipp angerufen und meinte dass er nur montags und freitags ne radergometrie machen könnt...bis letzte woche wär das kein problem gewesen(und wann hab ich das erste ma bei dem angerufen? vor 4 oder 6 wochen?) aber seit dieser woche gehts nich an den tagen....muss wohl doch wieder nach st. wendel.....hilft alles nix  

@barracuda
danke für die einladung...werde ihr nächste woche(?) evtl. folge leisten, war heute um die zeit aber grad in "bärenbrüder"...hammergeiler film...wer cartoons mag der sollte sich den geben  

naja...wenigstens scheint sich das mtb`en jetz endlcih auch an der uni durch zu setzen, so gibts jetz n biketreff an der uni, und wir schicken ne TU-delegation zu den deutschen hochschulmeisterschaften   
udn am aller besten....im september gehts ne woche nach frongreisch in die alpen zum biken....eine woche incl. hotel und verpfelgung und bike-guide für round about 400...is dann ncohma trainingslager für die marathon dhm


----------



## Google (15. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Jo! direkt geplant hab ich fürs WE noch nix, nur so touren an irgendwelchen Flüssen entlang werden mit steigenden Temperaturen immer nerviger und über Frammersbach mach ich mir erst nach der Besichtigungsrunde nen Kopp.



Wer sagt denn, daß Ich nur an irgendwelchen Flüssen fahr ?? Wir können gern was anderes am WE machen.....Erdi's Tour soll sehr schön gewesen sein.....Aber wie gesagt. Ich wart noch auf ne Antwort im Thread ob Schotten ab dem WE schon ausgezeichnet ist @[email protected] Hattest Du da nicht etwas in Erfahrung gebracht ?? 

@ Lupo @ Wann willst Du denn die Besichtigungstour machen ? Wenns geht bin ich ja dabei. Die geplante Besichtigungstour ein WE vor Frammersbach bin ich natürlich auch mit von der Partie...Gell Hugo ?  

Grüzi Google


----------



## Lupo (15. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt denn, daß Ich nur an irgendwelchen Flüssen fahr ??


 Nimms net persönlich  ich mein nur, wenn auf den Uferwegen so viele Fussgänger, Hunde, Inliner und Bobbycars unterwegs sind macht mirs biken da kein Spass mehr. Wennde klingelst wirste angeraunzt, wenn net erst recht, wenns brenzlig wird biste sowieso dran schuld und wennde Widerworte gibst gibts Zanke. 

Die Besichtigungstour habe ich an irgendeinem Sa/So im April noch vor.
Und was das WE angeht....sag mal was!


----------



## Sakir (15. April 2004)

Huhu

dann schlage ich einfach mal den "Vulkanweg" vor, Sonntag ab... 10 Uhr !
So wie er bei tboys Tour ausgesehen hatte, sollte er recht angenehm zu fahren sein.
was meint ihr dazu ?

Michael


----------



## Google (15. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Nimms net persönlich  ich mein nur, wenn auf den Uferwegen so viele Fussgänger, Hunde, Inliner und Bobbycars unterwegs sind macht mirs biken da kein Spass mehr. Wennde klingelst wirste angeraunzt, wenn net erst recht, wenns brenzlig wird biste sowieso dran schuld und wennde Widerworte gibst gibts Zanke.
> 
> Die Besichtigungstour habe ich an irgendeinem Sa/So im April noch vor.
> Und was das WE angeht....sag mal was!



Nö, nehm ich nett persönlich. Ist mir schon klar warum Dir das Biken am Main lang keinen Spaß macht...

Wegen der Besichtigungstour wirds bei mir schwierig wenn ich in den Kalender schau. Dieses WE wirds ja wohl kaum was, nächstes WE ist Schotten, bzw. wolltest Du da nicht auch in Sulzbach fahrn ??  Dann sind wir schon im Mai......01.05. ist Samstag....am Sonntag den 02.05. ging bei mir. Dann müßtest Du Dich aber auf die Socken machen wenn Du noch mitfahrn willst. Der 05.05 ist Anmeldeschluß. Und wegen dem Helfen...Mein Angebot steht natürlich   Weist schon.

Wegen der WE-Tour: Wie gesagt, wen Erdi sich mal zu Wort melden würde....Vulkanradweg wär für mich auch in Ordnung...wird aber auch stark frequentiert sein wie an den diversen Flußradwegen....Ich kann da aber noch nicht so richtig in die Diskussion mit einsteigen wegen der evtl. Besichtigungstour Schotten. Tboy und oder Hugo müßten sich mal äußern...

@ Ippie @ Ich hab auch noch Interesse wegen der Gels !! Die Hälfte vom 25 er Pack würd mir schon reichen. Geschmack egal. Ich versuch mal Maicxle zu erreichen.

Google


----------



## Lupo (15. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> dann schlage ich einfach mal den "Vulkanweg" vor, Sonntag ab... 10 Uhr !
> So wie er bei tboys Tour ausgesehen hatte, sollte er recht angenehm zu fahren sein.
> ...


 Jo! angenehm isser, aber lt. Martina, die ja bis herchenhain gedüst ist auch pottlangweilig.  und ausserdem: s.o.
guckt dochmal hier:
http://www.frankfurter-rundschau.de/ressorts/freizeit/raus/touren/mountainbike_touren/
vielleicht ist da was dabei. Ich mach dann auch den Pfadfinder    

so, gehn jetzt erstmal ne runde biken. bis später.


----------



## Ippie (15. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es geschafft. Gestern hat es mich über den Lenker gehoben. Nach einer schönen Barbarossatour hat mich ein Wahnsinniger Teeni vom Rad geholt. 
Und so war's: Um wieder nach Hause zu kommen musste ich ein Stück Hauptstraße (Somborn) fahren und wollte dann rechts abbiegen. Ein Radfahr-Teeni fuhr gemütlich auf dem Bürgersteig und als ich 2m hinter ihm war fuhr er ohne zu schauen auf die Hauptstraße. Mir blieb nur noch die Vollbremsung. Da ich ordentlich mit der rechten Hand die Richtung angezeigt hatte, brauchte meine rechte Hand länger um an den Bremshebel zu kommen. Das heißt: Ich zerrte zuerst volle Kanne an der Vorderradbremse und was das bedeutet ist klar. Ich weiß nur noch, dass ich das Gefühl hatte, dass das Bike sofort zum stehen kam, aber meine 88 kg nicht. Im Flug schupste ich den Deppen noch kurz an, bevor ich aufkam. Das hat wahrscheinlich meinen Aufschlag etwas gedämpft. Jetzt habe ich ein kaputtes Trikot, Schürfwunden an Ellbogen und Knien (ein echter Nachteil mit kurzer Hose). Dazu noch ein dickes rechtes Knie, das ich kühlen muß. Prellungen habe ich soweit keine. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Samstag wieder fahren kann. Nur mit so einem geschwollenen Gelenk lässt sich das Knie schlecht beugen und strecken. Willkommen im Club.
Da macht man mal keinen Fahrfehler und da bekommt man trotzdem sein Fett ab.  
So ein Mist. Aber wenigstens kann ich jetzt mitreden. 

@[email protected] Deine Sturz-These scheint sich durchzusetzen. Nicht ob, sondern wann man stürzt. Hut ab  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (15. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Jo! angenehm isser, aber lt. Martina, die ja bis herchenhain gedüst ist auch pottlangweilig.  und ausserdem: s.o.
> guckt dochmal hier:
> http://www.frankfurter-rundschau.de/ressorts/freizeit/raus/touren/mountainbike_touren/
> vielleicht ist da was dabei. Ich mach dann auch den Pfadfinder
> ...


oki, dann viel Spass  .... such doch mal eien Tour raus   

@Ippi: man man was machste denn für sachen... haste den kleinen wenigstens nochmal zwischen die Finger bekommen *würg*quetsch*drück*
Schon dich, kühl dein Knie und leck deine Wunden ! ! !
Also jetzt reicht es langsame, ab sofort haben alle (ich auch) Verletzungsverbot.

so muss nochmal schnell weg boise dann Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (15. April 2004)

@ Google an all Das mit Schotten ist erst ein Tag vor dem Rennen das die Strecke abgesteckt ist. Mal schauen wenns klappt fahren wir mit Günther (Biktreff GK) zu Ihm und dann packen wir die Räder in Bus und fahren nach ABurg kennt sich dort wohl sehr gut aus und kennt ein paar interressante Strecken.

@ Hugo sag mal wo liegt Deine Schwelle eigentlich? Haste mal in die Meldeliste von Schotten geschaut sind gerade mal 30 Männer die auch die lang Strecke fahren gemeldet, aber wer alles  :kotz: wenn ich so die Meldeliste lese Riegelhof Racing, Rose Team, Storck Team. Schwitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Google an all Das mit Schotten ist erst ein Tag vor dem Rennen das die Strecke abgesteckt ist. Mal schauen wenns klappt fahren wir mit Günther (Biktreff GK) zu Ihm und dann packen wir die Räder in Bus und fahren nach ABurg kennt sich dort wohl sehr gut aus und kennt ein paar interressante Strecken.


Verständnisfrage: Satz 1 Schotten, Satz 2 Wegen dem jetzigen WE was Du machst ??

Einen Tag vor dem Rennen werd ich jedenfalls die Strecke nicht abfahrn. Aber vielleicht fahr ich mal hin um einen Eindruck von den  ersten Metern zu bekommen...Fährt jemand mit ?

Also fürs WE bin ich noch zu haben. Wenns geht aber noch nicht so viel [email protected] Lupo @ Wenn ich dazu komme schau ich mal in die Tourenvorschläge rein....

@ Ippie @ Dann kühl mal richtig fleißig !!! Und besorg Dir Voltarencreme (Wenn dort grad nicht alles offen ist..)

Google


----------



## Sakir (15. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> guckt dochmal hier:
> http://www.frankfurter-rundschau.de/ressorts/freizeit/raus/touren/mountainbike_touren/
> vielleicht ist da was dabei. Ich mach dann auch den Pfadfinder



wie wäre es eventuell damit ???






das war mit das einzigste was nicht über 1000hm hat !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der WE-Tour: Wie gesagt, wen Erdi sich mal zu Wort melden würde....Vulkanradweg wär für mich auch in Ordnung...Google



O.K. dann tue ich das mal ... im Moment fühle ich mich zum  :kotz: War die Tage beim Cini, irgenwas Hund, Katze, Maus gegessen, seid dem :kotz: Vielleicht hab ich mir auch sonst was eingefangen  

Sa. geht bei mir nur was kleines. So. möchte ich schon, aber muß sehen wie's sich entwickelt  

Wollte eigentlich was anderes fahren als die Odenwaldrunde. Aber wenns gewünscht würde, las ich mich natürlich gerne bestechen  
Vulkanradweg möchte ich auch mal komplett abfahren ... hin und zurück ... versteht sich ... ob jetzt am WE oder später mal is mir egal.

Wie gesagt, kann im Moment weder zu noch absagen  



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Deine Sturz-These scheint sich durchzusetzen. Nicht ob, sondern wann man stürzt. Hut ab
> Volker



JA, JA irgendwann erwischt's jeden. Immer dann wenn man am wenigsten mit rechnet. Dickes Knie is unangenehm, dann gilt auch für Dich schmieren, schmieren und nochmal schmieren. wünsch auch Dir Gute Besserung  

Und dann sitze auch schnell wieder auf em bike. Wie Google, der ... wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe ... doch tatsächlich binnen 14 Tagen wieder auf em Radl sitzt   ... dann kanns ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein  

Ach ja, ich habe mein Spielzeug bekommen. Den CM 436 M. Hab ihn noch nicht am bike, weil ich 1. den Funkmist hasse, 2. den Funkmist nicht an meine Lefty krieg und 3. mein kabelgebunde Lenkerhalter noch nicht habe  Wie lang bracht H&S eingentlich für so ein paar Kleinteile wie ich sie bestellt habe.

Kennt sich jemand hier mit der Software HAC/Mastertronic und CicloTour aus.   Spiel hin und wieder mit rum, da gibt's ja allerlei Möglichkeiten. Man kann sogar kleine Radfahrer gegeneinander antreten lassen  

Bis dann ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (15. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich habe mein Spielzeug bekommen. Den CM 436 M. Hab ihn noch nicht am bike, weil ich 1. den Funkmist hasse, 2. den Funkmist nicht an meine Lefty krieg und 3. mein kabelgebunde Lenkerhalter noch nicht habe  Wie lang bracht H&S eingentlich für so ein paar Kleinteile wie ich sie bestellt habe.
> 
> Kennt sich jemand hier mit der Software HAC/Mastertronic und CicloTour aus.   Spiel hin und wieder mit rum, da gibt's ja allerlei Möglichkeiten. Man kann sogar kleine Radfahrer gegeneinander antreten lassen


schön, dann kannste nun auch demnächst Höhenprofile posten   

leider kan ich dir bei der Software nicht helfen, ich habe die Software von Polar ! leider ohne Radfahrerspiel   
bei H&S habe ich schon mal eine Bestellung rückgängig gemacht, weil die nicht in die Pötte gekommen sind ! ! !

*mal etwas anderes, ich brauch mal BITTE BITTE BITTE etwas Rat zum kauf eines W-Lan Routers für mein T-DSL !
Also, ich weiss nicht, auf was man da alles achten muss, wegen z.B. Sicherheit etc.
Ich wollte daran 1 Laptop 1 Rechner und 1 USB Drucker anschliessen ! ansonsten fällt mir nurnoch ein, das er nicht zu teuer sein sollte   
Was kann man da für einen nehmen ?
Ich habe mal bei Telekom geschaut, da empfehlen sie mir den "T-Sinus 154 DSL cardpack" für 219,- da ist dann eine PCMCIA Karte dabei !
Was meint ihr denn dazu ? gibts da noch besser / günstigere Varianten ?
Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen ? *hoff**

Michael


----------



## Lupo (15. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es eventuell damit ???
> das war mit das einzigste was nicht über 1000hm hat !
> 
> Michael


von mir aus OK, aber googles Meinung dazu wär mir auch wichtig. Hab vorhin ganz vergessen, dasser nochn bissi lädiert ist und derzeit mehr auf hüftschonende Trails steht.

@Ippie: jetzt langt´s aber. So wie du´s schilderst haste ja nochmal Glück im Unglück gehabt. Den Sodbrenner häste echt als Prellbock für deine 88kg nehmen sollen, da hätte der bestimmt noch lange dran gedacht  
Also dann: Gute Besserung für´s Knie.


----------



## yakko (15. April 2004)

Erst mal meine Rückmeldung aus Berlin, Ostern gut ohne Biken überstanden - habe ich aber auch gleich an meiner Form gemerkt 

Wie sieht es aus am Wochenende, ich habe noch keine richtige Tendenz ausmachen können. Samstag würde mir ganz gut passen, habe ja morgen frei und kann schon mal alle Einkäufe erledigen. Ist in GK wieder eine Tour oder erst wieder nächste Woche? Falls dem so ist, fährt jemand in Mainflingen mit?

@Lupo: wie wäre es nächste im Laufe der nächsten Woche (Do) mal wieder mit einer Tour vom Bier-Hannes aus? Ist ja mittlerweile lange hell und Wetter hält sich hoffentlich auch.




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Aldi werd ich übrigens nächste Woche zuschlagen. Eine Radlerhose, ein Radtrikot, eine Weste, 3 Brillen mit hellen Gläsern, Werkzeugtasche, Helm, 3 Sneakersöckelchen



Nachdem du jetzt die Vorzüge eines Helmes kennengelernt hast, willst du wirklich einem Helm für EUR 6,99 deinen Kopf anvertrauen?


Noch was anderes: meine Eltern nerven schon wieder, was ich mir zum Geburtstag wünsche, und da der 710i doch etwas heftig ist , dachte ich an Werkzeug, damit ich mal selbst machen kann. Leider weiß ich nicht so richtig, was ich alles speziell fürs Fahrrad brauche, ein paar Schraubenzieher und Schlüssel habe ich ja jetzt schon.
Wäre schön, wenn jemand von euch ein paar Tipps hätte, die FAQs gibts ja hier anscheinend nicht mehr (ich glaube, da stand das mal alles drin).

Ich habe bei bike-discount folgendes gefunden, was haltet ihr davon:

Velomax Tool Max Werkzeugkoffer (EUR 45):
- 8/9/10 mm Nuss
- Schraubenzieher mit Adapter für Bitaufnahme
- Schraubenzieher Bits 4 Stück(2 verschiedene Kreuz und 2 verschiedene  Schlitz)
- O förmiger Speichenspanner mit den größen 10 - 15
- Kurbelabzieher
- verstellbares Innenlagerwerkzeug
- Nabenkonusschlüssel 13/14/15/16mm
- Engländer Maulschlüssel bis 6mm
- Maulschlüssel 8mm/10mm
- 3 Reifenhebel
- Inbusset: 2 mm/2.5 mm/3 mm/4 mm/5 mm/6 mm
- Innenlagerwerkzeug
- Steuersatzschlüssel 30/32/36/40mm
- Klemmring Schlüssel
- Pedalschlüssel 15/16mm und 15/17mm
- Kettennieter
- Flickzeug
- Kettenpeitsche
- Freilaufschlüssel
- 8mm Inbusschlüssel mit 1/2 Zoll Adapter
- Kreuzschraubendreher

oder doch lieber einzeln kaufen? Wie wichtig ist eigentlich ein Drehmomentschlüssel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (15. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Google an all Das mit Schotten ist erst ein Tag vor dem Rennen das die Strecke abgesteckt ist. Mal schauen wenns klappt fahren wir mit Günther (Biktreff GK) zu Ihm und dann packen wir die Räder in Bus und fahren nach ABurg kennt sich dort wohl sehr gut aus und kennt ein paar interressante Strecken.
> 
> @ Hugo sag mal wo liegt Deine Schwelle eigentlich? Haste mal in die Meldeliste von Schotten geschaut sind gerade mal 30 Männer die auch die lang Strecke fahren gemeldet, aber wer alles  :kotz: wenn ich so die Meldeliste lese Riegelhof Racing, Rose Team, Storck Team. Schwitz



wenn ich das so genau wüsst...nach der alten ld bei 156, aber wie schon erwähnt is der wert wohl nicht mehr up to date

wegen der meldeliste würd ich mir ma ga kein kopp machen...erstens gäbs selbst für den 30. platz noch n haufen punkte...noch über 100 für den 30. platz und weil von denen wahrhscheinl. einige lizenz fahrn oder schon senioren (alles über dreissig) auch nochma 10 punkte für den platz in deiner klasse....wenn du die punkte in allen drei rennen holst, dann biste sehr sehr weit vorne im gesamtklassement
aber es werden sich auch noch n paar leute anmelden, keine angst


----------



## Sakir (16. April 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ostern gut ohne Biken überstanden


das geht ??? könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen     



			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wichtig ist eigentlich ein Drehmomentschlüssel?


Es gibt etliche Schrauben, die man am Bike mit einem bestimmten Drehmoment anziehen soll. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dir einen gescheiten zu kuafen, am besten von Gedore / Rahsol, kostet zwar bissel mehr, aber dafür stimmt die Einstellung auch genau !
Mit dem Werkzeugtool habe ich keine Erfahrung !

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. April 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Velomax Tool Max Werkzeugkoffer (EUR 45):
> - 8/9/10 mm Nuss
> - Schraubenzieher mit Adapter für Bitaufnahme
> - Schraubenzieher Bits 4 Stück(2 verschiedene Kreuz und 2 verschiedene Schlitz)
> ...


In dem Koffer ist viel Zeug was man nicht mehr braucht heut zutage!
Steuersatzschlüssel 30/32/36/40mm A-Head bracht so was nicht
Pedalschlüssel 15/16mm und 15/17mm Die neuste Generation von Shimano Klickis hat ein 8mm Imbus
O förmiger Speichenspanner mit den größen 10 - 15 gibt bessere
Kettennieter kann der HG nieten???

Schau mal an deinem Rad was du alles brauchst, dann in deinen Werkzeugkoffer und dann mach den Wunschzettel!

Ketternieter, Kettenpeitsch und das Werkzeug für das Ritzelpaket. Ist wichtig!
Kurbelabzieher, mußt du drauf achten das der auch die Octa... kann, das neue Shimanozeug halt. Wenn du das hast!!

Was den Drehmomentschlüssel an belangt, hat Sakir recht! Einige Hersteller legen großen Wert darauf das ihre Teile nur mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel ans Rad kommen!!!!! Sonst keine Garantie

Noch was Park Tool und Shimano als Werkzeug hersteller kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## Kwi-Schan (16. April 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei bike-discount folgendes gefunden, was haltet ihr davon:
> 
> Velomax Tool Max Werkzeugkoffer (EUR 45):
> - 8/9/10 mm Nuss
> ...



Also, ich meine, diesen Koffer würde es im Moment für 49 Euro auch bei Unibikes in der Jordanstr. in Frankfurt geben (ist bei dem Outdoorladen Supertramp um die Ecke). Radel doch mal dort vorbei und frag - so wie Barracuda gesagt hat - was Du wirklich brauchst.

Zum Drehmomentschlüssel: Ist eigentlich wichtig, aber... schau Dir mal 'ne beliebige Shimano-Anleitung an und die Drehmomente, die zum richtigen Anziehen der Schräubchen brauchst. Die sind zum Teil so klein, dass die Schlüssel, die das können a) sehr selten und b) sehr teuer sind. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach - habe das "Projekt Drehmomentschlüssel" daher wieder aufgesteckt.

@Google - Der Helm von Aldi muss nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein wie Yakko sagt. Schau ihn Dir einfach an und setzt ihn mal auf. Wenn er solide aussieht - warum nicht?

Zum WE - bin irgendwie unschlüssig. Kann sein, dass es eher ein Familienwochenende wird.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (16. April 2004)

Also die von Sakir vorgeschlagene Tour fürs WE wär schon ok. Die 27 % Steigung kenn ich, sie ist kurz und die kann man ausnahmsweise auch mal Laufen.  

Wir können aber auch gerne die 34 er Tour, Böllenfalltour, Burg Frankenstein fahrn (979 Hm). Die bin ich schon mit Bikerfuzzy gefahrn...Sehr schön !!   Ob ich jetzt am Sonntag oder Montag oder Dienstag abchecke obs mit Steigungen/Downhills einigermaßen wieder geht ist doch eigentlich egal. Hab halt noch so ein komisches Gefühl an der WS und an dem linken Bein/Hüfte wenn ich belaste..Keine Ahnung obs schlimmer wird. Ich würd sagen ich versuch einfach die Tour die ihr  fahren wollt etwas gemäßigter ohne das ich  als Bremsklotz fungiere... und wenns nicht geht fahr ich allein zurück zum Treffpunkt. So einfach ist das !!!  

Also ich schlag vor : 39 er oder 34 er Tour, Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr ??? Treffpunkt Bahnhof Darmstadt Ost ??

@ Sakir @ Fahrgemeinschaft ??


@ Yakko @ Wegen des Helms. Na ja, Laut Stiftung Warentest ist er "Gut" getestet worden.......Es gab kein Helm der "Sehr gut" abgeschnitten hat. Und ich hoff doch mal das die Herren und Damen nicht nur den Preis sondern auch die Sicherheit geprüft haben......Was meinen den die anderen dazu ?????

Grüzi Google


----------



## Kwi-Schan (16. April 2004)

@Google
Du kennst das ja - die "Stiftung Warencrash" hat mal 'ne Wollmütze und einen Motorradhelm vom Maintower in Frankfurt geworfen - rate mal, was unten ganz ankam  - also dann: Am WE sehe ich Euch mit Wollmützen  

Wie gesagt: Setz ihn auf und schau, dass er gut sitzt - es wird bei Aldi mit den Helmen wie mit den Keksen sein: Wo da Aldi draufsteht ist Bahlsen/Lorenz drin - und beim Helm dann vielleicht Uvex oder Alpina oder Cratoni oder oder....

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> bei H&S habe ich schon mal eine Bestellung rückgängig gemacht, weil die nicht in die Pötte gekommen sind ! ! !



DANKE, mach mir noch mehr Hoffnung  



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *mal etwas anderes, ich brauch mal BITTE BITTE BITTE etwas Rat zum kauf eines W-Lan Routers für mein T-DSL !
> Also, ich weiss nicht, auf was man da alles achten muss, wegen z.B. Sicherheit etc.
> Ich wollte daran 1 Laptop 1 Rechner und 1 USB Drucker anschliessen ! ansonsten fällt mir nurnoch ein, das er nicht zu teuer sein sollte
> Was kann man da für einen nehmen ?
> ...



Also, ich habe den Sinus 154 Router mit PCMCIA-Karte und funktioniert hervorragend. Nachdem der getaucht wurde weil defekt  
Obs was billigeres gibt kann ich Dir nicht sagen, denke aber das es richtig billig nur mit Neuanschluß DSL geht. Denke da an das aktuelle Angebot der Telekom.

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (16. April 2004)

@ Google bei dem Helm gehts ja nicht nur um die Preisfrage hier ist einfach entscheident sitzt er gut ist er leicht, ein zu schwerer Helm belastet den Nacken bei Längeren Touren wird der Kopf schwer. Ist der Helm gut belüftet, bei heißem Wetter sicherlich nicht sehr angenehm mit kochendem Kopf zu fahren weil keine Luft durch die Schlitze kommt und hierkommt es darauf an das die Luft nicht nur rein kann sondern auch wieder raus damit das ganze zirkuliert. Naja ein weiterer vielleicht kleinerer Faktor den jeder für sich selbst ausmachen muß ist das Design  
Tja leider sind die teuren Helme nicht um sonst teuer   

@ Hugo Na dann haben oder hatten wir ja fast die selbe schwelle meine liegt bei 162. 

@ Yakko tja eigentlich wollten wir fahren (Biketreff GK) wie schon erwähnt wollten wir uns beim Günther im Shop treffen dann die Räder in Bus und nach Aburg fahren aber wohl schon etwas früher. Aber bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemeldet.


----------



## Hugo (16. April 2004)

@tboy
wo und wann wolltn ihr da in aburg fahrn?
weil dann würd ich mich evtl. anschliessen, würd aber gleich nach aburg fahrn....zum warmfahrn eben


----------



## Lupo (16. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schlag vor : 39 er oder 34 er Tour, Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr ??? Treffpunkt Bahnhof Darmstadt Ost ??Grüzi Google


dann würde ich sagen die 39er wennde die 34er schon kennst(man liebt ja die Abwechslung  ) aber musses dann wirklich so früh sein?  

@yakko: zum Werkzeug wurde ja schon alles gesagt. In dem Koffer ist wirklich vieles, was man nur braucht um Hollandräder zu machen. Auf den Drehmomentschlüssel würde ich aber auf keinen Fall verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (16. April 2004)

Hab eben mit Günter telefoniert wird leider nichts mit Aburg morgen also was mach mer dann.

Mainflingen hab ich eigentlich nicht so richtig böcke muß aber morgen auf alle fälle fahren bei dem Wetter. Wenn ich die Strecken von Schotten kenne würde würd ich ja sagen wir fahren die einfach mal ab. Ich schau mir nochmal den Streckenplan an und sag nochmal bescheid ob ich mich dafür anbiete den Guide zu machen. 
Das richtet sich jetzt besonders an die Schottner Marateilnehmer aber es sind auch alle andere herzlich eingeladen mit zu fahren.

Sag später nochmal bescheidt.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dann würde ich sagen die 39er wennde die 34er schon kennst(man liebt ja die Abwechslung  ) aber musses dann wirklich so früh sein?
> .



... habe mir auch gerade mal die 39 angeschaut. Sind jetzt nicht übermäßig viel KM und warum mit Auto bis DA. Ne Variation wäre wenn Ihr aus HU, OF über DTZ radelt, ggfl. Kwi-Schan und mich mit aufsammelt und man dann gemeinsam am Messeler Bahnhof in die Runde einsteigt. Denke das wären für Euch die doppelten KM und halt ein paar HM mehr. Ach ja, und Sakir kennt mittlereile den kürzesten Weg nach Dtz.  

So jetzt könnt Ihr noch ein wenig mehr grübeln, was Ihr fahren wollt  

@Sakir ... Geht doch ... 48 Std. und meine Bestellung H&S is da  Jetzt muß das Zeug nur noch ans Rad.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (16. April 2004)

Ahoi,

@Google: ich wäre da mehr für Erdis Vorschlag, von daheim aus zu radeln ) ist ganz easy bis Dtzb ! ! ! und kaum HM

@Lupo: ich habe 10 Uhr Vorgeschlagen, weil ich dencke, das die Familie auch noch etwas von mir haben will )) 
einfach nur, das man noch etwas von dem Sonntag hat !
eventuell lass ich mich auch aucf 11 Uhr breitschlagen !

@Erdi01: supi, dann bastel mal alles dran und ich montiere auch mal meine Clickies (die heute gekommen sind), das ihr dann alle etwas am Sonntag zu lachen habt     

Also verstehe ich das nun richtig, das wir die 39er Tour fahren und  der Lupo den Leithammel spielt ?


----------



## Google (16. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Strecken von Schotten kenne würde würd ich ja sagen wir fahren die einfach mal ab. Ich schau mir nochmal den Streckenplan an und sag nochmal bescheid ob ich mich dafür anbiete den Guide zu machen.
> Das richtet sich jetzt besonders an die Schottner Marateilnehmer aber es sind auch alle andere herzlich eingeladen mit zu fahren.Sag später nochmal bescheidt.


Grundsätzlich hab ich natürlich schon Lust Schotten abzufahrn...Jetzt bin ich aber seit Dienstag jeden Tag Grundlage gefahrn. Heut mit dem Crossrad 84 Km bei einem 27,4 er Schnitt. Eigentlich wars nicht mehr so richtig GA.....Deswegen könnt ich Morgen nur sehr gemäßigt die Strecke abfahrn......Also nix für Euch wenn ich morgen mitfahrn würde. Ich fahr dann morgen lieber mal regenerativ.....



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: ich wäre da mehr für Erdis Vorschlag, von daheim aus zu radeln ) ist ganz easy bis Dtzb ! ! ! und kaum HM


Ok, Ok machen wir.....Jetzt müßten wir nur noch wissen wann und wo unser Leithammel   die Tour beginnen möchte. Dann könnten wir ausmachen wann wir ( Ich, Sakir, später Erdi und ggfls. Kwi-Schan) uns treffen. Vielleicht sehn wir uns auch alle in Dietzenbach. Öööhm Erdi.....Ich glaub Du bist ne faule Ratte   ( Nur Spässle   )

@ Ippie @ Evtl. könnten wir auch  am Montag die B-tour mal zusammen fahrn wenns bei Dir einigermaßen wieder geht (So früh wie möglich....You know..). Meld Dich doch nochmal bei mir.

@ Sakir @ Dienstag geht noch Klar ??

Grüzi Google


----------



## Sakir (16. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Dienstag geht noch Klar ??


bis Dato gibt es keinen Grund, warum es nicht klappen sollte !

  Michael


----------



## Lupo (16. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... habe mir auch gerade mal die 39 angeschaut. Sind jetzt nicht übermäßig viel KM und warum mit Auto bis DA. Ne Variation wäre wenn Ihr aus HU, OF über DTZ radelt, ggfl. Kwi-Schan und mich mit aufsammelt und man dann gemeinsam am Messeler Bahnhof in die Runde einsteigt. Denke das wären für Euch die doppelten KM und halt ein paar HM mehr. Ach ja, und Sakir kennt mittlereile den kürzesten Weg nach Dtz.
> 
> So jetzt könnt Ihr noch ein wenig mehr grübeln, was Ihr fahren wollt  Erdi01



find ich auch ok. Dann sagt mal wo und WANN wir uns in DTZ treffen wollen. Falls du dich in der Gegend auskennst, Erdi, überlass ich dir gern die Führung.


----------



## SteelManni (16. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben mit Günter telefoniert wird leider nichts mit Aburg morgen also was mach mer dann.
> 
> Mainflingen hab ich eigentlich nicht so richtig böcke muß aber morgen auf alle fälle fahren bei dem Wetter. Wenn ich die Strecken von Schotten kenne würde würd ich ja sagen wir fahren die einfach mal ab. Ich schau mir nochmal den Streckenplan an und sag nochmal bescheid ob ich mich dafür anbiete den Guide zu machen.
> Das richtet sich jetzt besonders an die Schottner Marateilnehmer aber es sind auch alle andere herzlich eingeladen mit zu fahren.
> ...



Hallöchen,  

@tboy, also schade das das mit Günter morgen(Sa) nicht klappt!  

Ich möchte am Sa. auf jeden Fall auch fahren, aber ohne einen
bekannten Mitfahrer, fahr ich in Mainflingen auch nicht mit.

Die Strecke in Schotten würde mich schon mal interessieren!
Wie könnte das denn ablaufen?
Wann und wo könnten wir uns treffen?

Vielleicht kann ich ja barracuda noch überzeugen mit zu fahren?

Gruß


----------



## tboy0709 (16. April 2004)

Also ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut und auch in der Druckausschreibung keine gescheite Routenbeschreibung gefunden wird also schwer sein den Weg zu finden.

Was gibts denn morgen noch so für Alternativen zu Mainflingen. Ach wär doch schon mein Rennrad da


----------



## Google (16. April 2004)

Kann mir mal einer erzählen was am Biketreff Mainflingen so falsch ist ??  

Wenn man in der richtigen Gruppe fährt ist doch alles ok ? Ich fahr halt oft nicht mit, weil der Biketreff ja nicht wegläuft und immer abgefordert werden kann. Ansonsten hab ich nichts auszusetzen.

@[email protected] Direkt nach Schotten sollten wir mal ne GA-Tour unter der Woche ausmachen. Wenn ich mich vertrauensvoll an Dein Windschatten wenden kann, kriegen wir schon einen ordentlichen Schnitt hin  . Wenn Dein Renner noch nicht da ist gehts auch mit dem MTB... oder ? Wäre dann ein kleiner Bonuspunkt für mich...

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (17. April 2004)

Will auch mal was zu dem Thema sagen.

Ich werde heute mal meine Baustelle weiter beackern und wenn Zeit bleibt dann noch etwas RR fahren, ansonsten fahre ich am So. etwas RR so für die Grundlage.

Für alle die nächstes WE nicht Schotten auf dem Programm haben, denkt dran in Sulzbach ist die CC Tour. Ich werde mit einigen Arbeitskollegen auch dort sein!! 

Ansonsten steht am Mi. wieder die kleine Trainingsrunde von AF an  
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz und das ganze steigt um 17:00 Uhr.
Die Anfahrt seht ihr hier http://www.appliedfilms.com/contact_office_location_Germany.htm
SteelManni kennt ja jetzt auch die kleinen Feierabendrunde der AF Kollegen  

Hugo die Einladung steht noch!!

Allen viel Spass beim Biken und das alle wieder heil zu Muttern kommen  

CU on the Trail


----------



## tboy0709 (17. April 2004)

@ Google Klar können wir machen ich hoffe ja das er nächste Woche da ist   

Tja da sich bis jetzt leider noch keiner so richtig geäusert hat werd ich heute wohl in Mainflingen mitfahren.

@ Barracuda würd gerne schon mitkommen RR fahren   . Ich hoffe Wir holen das mal nach zusammen RR zu fahren wenn ich soweit ausgestattet bin   

@ Hugo was ist mit Dir heute wo bist Du dabei?


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> find ich auch ok. Dann sagt mal wo und WANN wir uns in DTZ treffen wollen. Falls du dich in der Gegend auskennst, Erdi, überlass ich dir gern die Führung.



Ja, die Info wäre nett...  Würde mich möglicherweise ebenfalls anschließen, aber das hängt davon ab, wann Treffpunkt in Dtzb. ist.

@Lupo - Du sagst, dass Du auf einen Drehmomentschlüssel keinesfalls verzichten würdest. Wahrscheinlich liegt Deine halbe Werkstatt voll mit dem Zeug - aber vielleicht kannst Du gerade auf Grund Deiner Erfahrung was empfehlen? Danke!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> find ich auch ok. Dann sagt mal wo und WANN wir uns in DTZ treffen wollen.


... sagen wir 11 Uhr Parkplatz Toom ...


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du dich in der Gegend auskennst, Erdi, überlass ich dir gern die Führung.


... öhmmm ... jein ... Kalkofen, Kranichstein, Grube Messel, Mainzer Berg etc. kenn ich alles, war ich schon mal, teilweise schon etwas her (hähä jahre  ) ... aber nimm Du die Beschreibung der Tour mit und ich meine Karte, dann kommen wir schon wo an  

Falls nicht wird improvisiert, wir müssen ja nicht nach DA rein, dann lieber in die andere Richtung Dieburg.

Und das ein und andere haben wir ja schon in Februar unter den Stollen gehabt.

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (17. April 2004)

OK. hab das Gebetbuch ausgedruckt und fahr´s schonmal auf der Karte nach damit´s morgen z.z. geht. Allerdings sind einige Wege dabei, die auf der 50.000er garnet zu finden sind  (14% Trails?)

Drehmomentschlüssel: wie Sakir schon gesagt hat: Rahsol / Gedore ist führend und wird in vielen Werkstätten verwendet. http://www.gedore.de/produkte/produ...list=2,830,13186&pe_id=132&remote_template=33

bis später, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (17. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... sagen wir 11 Uhr Parkplatz Toom ...


Ok. Bis dann

@ Sakir @ treffen wir uns um 10:10 Uhr beim Möbel Erbe ?? Reicht das ? Was meinst Du wann wir in etwa von der Tour zurück sein werden ?? Also bis Morgen

Google   

@ tboy @ Warst Du in Mainflingen ? Alles ok ? Ich hab gesehn, daß die Königs heute Ausstellung aufem Marktplatz in Seligenstadt hatten und demnach nicht mitfahrn konnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> . Allerdings sind einige Wege dabei, die auf der 50.000er garnet zu finden sind  (14% Trails?)
> Wolfgang



... Jo, is mir auch schon aufgefallen, mal sehen wo die einen langjagen ...

Habe gestern abend noch meine Teile verbaut. Neuer Lenker u.a. zählt für mich zum Verschleißteil !!! Nichts kann unangenehmer sein als ein gebrochener Lenker  

Aber ... wichtiger is mein Spielzeug. Deswegen mußte ich heut ganz spontan nach Rückersbach hoch, damit ich ein paar Daten zum auslesen habe  Funktioniert soweit, wenn man erst mal kapiert hat, das der Radcomp deutlich einrasten muß, dafür kriegt man den dann kaum wieder vom Interface runter  

So jetzt muß ich guggen was die Software hergibt. Das Radl was da hoch und runter fährt hab ich schon endeckt  

Bis mosche ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (17. April 2004)

Ahoi



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ treffen wir uns um 10:10 Uhr beim Möbel Erbe ?? Reicht das ? Was meinst Du wann wir in etwa von der Tour zurück sein werden ??


Ja, das hört sich gut an, werde um 10 Uhr dort stehen !
Ich schätze.... : 1 Stunde für Dtzb + Tour + 1 Stunde Heimweg     

@Erdi01: mach dein Gerät für morgen scharf, dann können wir mal vergleichen !

Ich bin heute mal 2 Stunden in Hanau Nord um den See gestrampelt  ist lustig, besonders wenn man ganz frisch seine Clickies montiert hat   

So jetzt muss ich weg, ich schau heute Abend nochmal rein !

Bis dann Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eben lange mit Mat2u (denjenigen, die länger in diesem Thread sind ist er noch wohlbekannt) telefoniert, weil wir uns in der Woche lose zum Biken fürs WE verabredet hatten - leider konnte ich Mat2u nicht einfach zur morgigen "39" motivieren  weil da andere Termine kollidieren. Wir werden am nachmittag eine Runde am Rand des Vogelsberg drehen - also wartet morgen früh nicht auf mich.

Viel Spaß,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (17. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das hört sich gut an, werde um 10 Uhr dort stehen !
> Ich schätze.... : 1 Stunde für Dtzb + Tour + 1 Stunde Heimweg



Bin dann auch gegen 10:00 Uhr da....


----------



## tboy0709 (18. April 2004)

@ Google ja war in Mainflingen dabei Rene war nicht da. Aber wir hatten trotzdem nen guten Guide. Nur leider war die Gruppe doch ein wenig groß das flüssiges fahren nicht möglich war, ständig hatte jemand anderes was naja was solls war aber trotzdem gut. David war auch da wenn nächsten Sonntag so läuft wie gestern, auch mit dem Wetter, dann bin ich ganz zuversichtlich. Muß nur bischen mehr Verpflegung mitnehmen gestern war ich na am Hungerast hatte ein bischen zuwenig gegessen und nur einen Riegel dabei und zu wenig zu trinken.   


David und ich haben schon ausgemacht das wir uns Samstag dann dort höchstwarscheinlich mit den Rädern treffen und mal ne Stunde oder bischen länger im GA1 Bereich die Strecke unter die Lupe nehmen. Is auch ganz gut um den Körper ein wenig darauf vor zu bereiten. Abends is ja dann auch Pasta Party. 

So wünsch euch viel spaß bei euren Touren heute ich fahr jetzt mal nach Gilserberg zum Kellerwald Mara mal bichen schauen und Kunkurenten beäugeln


----------



## Hugo (18. April 2004)

is gestern dann noch ma richtig anstrengend geworden...nachdem die meisten heimgefahrn sind, sind wir nochme den steinbruch zum klärwerk runter und wieder hoch, und auf den letzten kilometern hat sich ne andere gruppe biker an uns ran gehängt, und schon wars vorbei mit "locker"

was gestern mim puls los war versteh ich immer noch nicht...schon wieder n durchschnittspuls nah an der schwelle, und das über 60km und 1500hm...irgendwas stimmt da nit
werd heut nochma locker GA machen und guggen was da los is


----------



## jschuetter (18. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *mal etwas anderes, ich brauch mal BITTE BITTE BITTE etwas Rat zum kauf eines W-Lan Routers für mein T-DSL !
> Also, ich weiss nicht, auf was man da alles achten muss, wegen z.B. Sicherheit etc.
> Michael*


*

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du darauf achten, daß die WEP-Verschlüsselung (128bit) eingeschaltet ist. Per default ist das nämlich nicht der Fall, und dann kann jeder Deine Daten mitlesen bzw. Deinen Internetanschluß mitbenutzen.
Falls Du noch kein DSL hast, aktuell bietet der Rosa-Riese für ~30 einen W-LAN Router für Neukunden an.

Gruß
  Jörg*


----------



## Ippie (18. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, Ihr hattet eine schöne Tour im Odenwald. Heute habe ich meine Plessuren auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Alles im grünen Breich. Ich bin heute 3 Std rund um den Hahnenkamm unterwegs gewesen und ich habe keinerlei Schmerzen, bzw. Beiträchtigungen gehabt. Also, Feuer frei für Schotten.

@[email protected] morgen B-Tour, gerne. Wieder 18:15 Uhr Limesbrücke? 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (18. April 2004)

Hallo melde mich zurück vom Kellerwald. War schon lustig mal so einfach nur zuschauen. Aber was da für Brocken am Start waren puh   

Zur kleinen Info die Strecke war 40km lang mit 960 hm pro Runde, zu absolvieren waren entweder 40, 80 oder 120 km.
Der Gesamtgewinner aller Klassen über 120km und knappen 3000 hm (achtung nicht das jetzt ein paar in Ohnmacht fallen   ) hat für diese Distanz eine Zeit von 04std09min07sec gebraucht      :kotz:   
Der gute man ist bei den SeniorenII gestartet und heißt Gert-Jan Theunisse. Wer schon ein wenig älter ist und schon früher Tour de France geschaut hat wird ihn kennen. Er ist zu Zeiten von Greg Lemond bei der Tour dabei gewesen und hat 1989 die Etappe nach Alpe d´Huez gewonnen und im selben Jahr das Berg Trikot bei der Tour.

Achtung ich sage es nochmal 120km 3000hm MTB in 04:09:07   

Naja so gut wird wohl keiner mehr von uns    

Aber der nächste Sonntag kann kommen ich hab mich jetzt mit Maxim eingedeckt, die haben nämlich dort nen Stand gehabt und haben das ganze gesponsert.
Hab sogar nen guten Preis bekommen.

@Hugo tja so ist das halt immer der Konkkurenzkampf    aber is schon blöd wenn man sich nicht gerne abhängen lässt ich kenn das    Schade hät ich mehr gegessen und noch trinken dabei gehabt wär ich noch mitgekommen, aber ich hab echt gemerkt das die Beine schwach wurden zumal ich am Freitags Krafttraining gemacht hab. 

Aber ich denke wir geben nächsten Sonntag ein gutes Team ab.  

Hier ncohmal ein Bild von dem Blitz


----------



## Google (18. April 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

So, dank Martina bin ich noch rechtzeitig heim gekommen. Der Haussegen ist gerettet. Danke

Sorry nochmal, ich hoffe es war nicht schlimm, daß wir die Tour jetzt nicht ganz gefahren sind. Das nächste Mal wissen wir es alle besser...Man muß so ne Tour eben als Tagestour einplanen und nicht noch anderweitig Termine machen. Ich denke aber, daß wir Km-mäßig alle auf unsere Kosten gekommen sind. @ Sakir @ So in etwa wieder 115 Km gefahrn ? Mein Tacho hatte 93 drauf.

@ Ippie @ Ich hab gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet, daß Du noch zur B-Tour zusagst. Tut mir leid...aber ich muß Dir absagen: Ich bin jetzt seit Dienstag jeden Tag gefahrn und muß mir morgen ne Pause gönnen sonst übernehm ich mich noch. Mit Gewalt krieg ich jetzt nimmer die Form die ich gern gehabt hätte.....

Am Dienstagfrüh fahr ich mit Sakir die schon lang angekündigte Barbarossa-Hahnenkamm-Buchbergtour ab, die wir mal für alle mit anschließendem Kaffe anbieten wollen......dann werd ich mir am Donnerstag nochmal die Doppelwhoppertour vornehmen.

Wie siehts aus Ippie ? Am Donnerstag könnten wir doch die Tour fahren ?? Und wegen Schotten am Samstag: Frau und Kind fahrn jetzt doch nicht mit. Ich hab vor, so gegen 16-16.30 Uhr in Schotten einzutrudeln, mir die Startnummer zu holen und dann auch wie tboy und Hugo für ne Stunde die Strecke abzufahrn...Danach Pasta happ happ und heimi gehts....Machste mit ? Wir könnten gemeinsam fahren.....Übrigens: Maxim kommt noch rechtzeitig...

@[email protected] Kellerwald muß ja beeindruckend gewesen sein....War zur Einstimmung für Schotten bestimmt das Richtige.

Muß ertmal Schluß machen. Mein Kleiner ruft nach mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2004)

Habe Ihr schon mal rausgeguggt, es regnet bzw. hat ... EGAL, wir haben ne schöne Tour bei herrlichem Wetter absolviert. Macht immer wieder Laune mit Euch zu fahren  

Ich habe mit Umweg OF und zurück immer hin noch 97 KM bei 666 HM zusammenbekommen  
Jetzt versuch ich gerade mal die Tour auszuwerten. Leider hab ich vergessen mir unterwegs Marker zu setzen  Außer den "Bergen" kann ich mit dem ewigen auf und ab's nicht richtig was anfangen. Und wo nun was is, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht 

Naja, die Datenliste ist schon interessant, über 1000 einzelne Einträge und jeder könnte bearbeitet werden   ...  ich kanns auch lassen!
Also die Rampe zum Mainzer Berg hatte lt. Aufzeichnung 20% und irgendwo hatten wir auch 30% Gefälle  Wo war das denn ??? Sakir war das nicht ... oder  

@Sakir ... alles klar bei Dir ...  




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry nochmal, ich hoffe es war nicht schlimm, daß wir die Tour jetzt nicht ganz gefahren sind. Das nächste Mal wissen wir es alle besser...Man muß so ne Tour eben als Tagestour einplanen und nicht noch anderweitig Termine machen:


... Kein Problem, beim nächsten Ausritt holen wir das entgangene Einkehren nach  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (18. April 2004)

schotten 2004:

hab die starterliste ma ausgewertet....102 starter auf der langen strecke bis jetz, davon 34 "herren" davon wiederrum 19 lizenzler....die machen mir kopfzerbrechen
bedenkt man dass nur die ersten 20 pro klasse punkte bekommen isses zieml. aussichtslos da die punkte holen zu wollen, bleibt noch die möglichkeit unter den ersten hundert insgesamt ins ziel zu kommen, aber bei so vielen lizenzlern unter den seniorenI II und III, sowohl den frauen wird das auch nich so einfach....okay, momentan siehts noch gut aus, aber in der nächsten woche werden sich wohl noch 200-300 leute anmelden...warten wirs ab  

thorsten....wird n hartes stück arbeit


----------



## Lupo (19. April 2004)

Achtung ich sage es nochmal 120km 3000hm MTB in 04:09:07  

Na also, da warn wir doch gestern garnet sooooooooooooo schlecht  :
Wir sind schliesslich auch über 100km gefahren, allerdings in 5std., dafür aber nur 666hm. Auf die restlichen 2334hm hab ich auch gern verzichtet.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwo hatten wir auch 30% Gefälle  Wo war das denn ??? Sakir war das nicht ... oder Erdi01


das war bestimmt kurz vor den Fischteichen, wo wir den Kerl mit dem 3-gangrad überholt haben.

@Sakir, wie hat dein Zähler eigentlich die 360° Rolle dokumentiert?  
sonst alles OK?

   und alles gute zum Geburtstag, Steel Manni!


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. April 2004)

Alles Gude an SteelManni zum Geburtstag​ 
Alter wird an dieser Stelle nicht verraten!!​


----------



## Ippie (19. April 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@[email protected] 3000hm-4:09 Std.-120 km. Das sind ja Zahlen. Unglaublich. Da müssen wir noch bißchen trainieren.  

@[email protected] nicht so wild mit heute abend. Ich drehe auch alleine die Runde. Mit Donnerstah können wir mal festhalten. Das wir vieleicht vor Schotten noch mal zusammen fahren. 
Am Samstag können wir zusammen fahren. 16:00-1630 Uhr in Schotten ist OK. Da haben wir genug Zeit zum schauen.

@[email protected] auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.     Und viele  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (19. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Moschn' zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] 3000hm-4:09 Std.-120 km. Das sind ja Zahlen. Unglaublich. Da müssen wir noch bißchen trainieren.
> 
> ...




Ok Volker, ich würd dann sagen Donnerstag 18:15 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle.....

Treffen wir uns dann Samstags in Schotten ? 


 Happy Birthday Manfred     


Frank


----------



## Miss Marple (19. April 2004)

@[email protected] auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag    

@[email protected] meine triefende Federgabel   muss doch eingeschickt werden, soll aber angeblich nur 14 Tage dauern   ,wers glaubt? Wolfgang will mir solang seine alte Gabel einbauen, sodaß ich weiterfahren kann  .                        

Die Tour gestern hat mich zwar ganz schön geschlaucht aber heute fühl ich mich schon wieder sehr gut und hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung  .
@[email protected] was macht der Arm?

Bei Aldi war ich eben gerade wegen der Socken, Ersatzhandschuhe und Bikeunterhosen  . Die Sachen scheinen ein bischen groß auszufallen, die Zeiten von Größe S dacht ich wärn längst vorbei, paßt aber  .

Bis bald Martina


----------



## Ippie (19. April 2004)

@[email protected] Ok am Donnerstag an gewohnter Stelle und wegen Samstag babbeln wir auch am Donnerstag.

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (19. April 2004)

Hallo @all,

danke für die vielen Glückwünsche, zu meinem Geburtstag!  

Ich hab da wohl beim anmelden zu viele Zahlen reingeschrieben,
was den Jahrgang betrifft.  

naja, ich glaub jedenfalls, das biken jung hält, und deshalb mach ich
hoffentlich auch noch n bisschen weiter.  

Ich werd heut abend mal einen auf Euch nehmen!  

@barracuda,
Am Mittwoch fahr ich wohl wieder bei Euch AF-Bikern in Alzenau mit!    

Sontag in Sulzbach geht klar, müssen nur noch die Uhrzeit klären!  

Gruß
SteelManni

PS.mein Motorrad is schon weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (19. April 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda,
> Am Mittwoch fahr ich wohl wieder bei Euch AF-Bikern in Alzenau mit!
> 
> Sontag in Sulzbach geht klar, müssen nur noch die Uhrzeit klären!
> ...


Oliver, der bei euch ab und an Arbeitet will auch mit kommen. 

Wegen Sulzbach mailen wir mal oder telefonieren bzw. wir sehen uns ja vieleicht am Samstag in GK!

Wer kommt den noch alles nach Sulzbach ?????

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (19. April 2004)

@ Hugo tja hab ich ja gesagt aber wenn wir so gut zusammen fahren wie Samstag dann denke ich das wenigstens ein bischen was geht.    Wir werden schon sehen. 

@ all mal was anderes was habt Ihr denn eigentlich jetzt alle so am ersten Mai geplant wenn ich mal fragen darf. 
Ich weiß ja nicht vielleicht könnte man das als kleinen Stammtisch mit anhang planen und vorher mal ne Runde Biken gehen werend die besseren Hälften schon das Essen vorbereiten    . Ne jetzt mal ganz im ernst was habt Ihr so vor.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (19. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht vielleicht könnte man das als kleinen Stammtisch mit anhang planen und vorher mal ne Runde Biken gehen werend die besseren Hälften schon das Essen vorbereiten    .



Wieso - die Idee ist doch schön!  Und wieder 5 Euro in die Chauvi-Kasse 

Vielleicht könnte man die Idee dennoch aufgreifen und irgendwie zusammen grillen (dann tstächlich mit Begleitungen?)?

Grüße
Christian

PS: @Steelmanni - von mir natürlich auch: Alles Gute!


----------



## Hugo (19. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo tja hab ich ja gesagt aber wenn wir so gut zusammen fahren wie Samstag dann denke ich das wenigstens ein bischen was geht.    Wir werden schon sehen.
> 
> @ all mal was anderes was habt Ihr denn eigentlich jetzt alle so am ersten Mai geplant wenn ich mal fragen darf.
> Ich weiß ja nicht vielleicht könnte man das als kleinen Stammtisch mit anhang planen und vorher mal ne Runde Biken gehen werend die besseren Hälften schon das Essen vorbereiten    . Ne jetzt mal ganz im ernst was habt Ihr so vor.




weisste was krass is?
die 4stunden 09 sin zwar nicht dabei, aber die nummer zwei von kellerwald.....hab gestern ma mit phiro son bischen über unsre konkurenten mich unterhalten, und ich ahne da echt nix gutes

aber klappt schon...müssen eben zusehn dass wir zusammen gut durchkommen...da sin so viele bergabpassagen wo man wenns technishc nich zu anspruchsvoll is mit windschatten einiges rausholen kann....müssen eben zusammenarbeiten

der erste mai? is doch n samstag oder? 
also bis jetz hab ich da noch nix vor, von daher würd ich bei fast jeder schandtat mitmachen


----------



## Sakir (19. April 2004)

Hallo Leute....

Auch von mir erstmal *alles gute zum Geburtstag  * 

@Erdi01, Miss Marple, Lupo, Google : also    ich dencke mal, das die Rippen nicht gebrochen sind...... allerdings habe ich schon etliche Schmerzen beim bücken etc... eigentlich bei allem wo ich den Oberkörper bewegen muss !
Am Oberarm habe ich nur einen leichten blauen Fleck, der halt nur weh tut (alter Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz). 
Bei meinem Polar habe ich die 360° Rolle nicht gefunden, war wohl schneller in der Drehung als die 5sec Aufzeichnungsintervalle   .
Aber ansonsten war die Tour wunderherlich.... hat tierisch spass gemacht mit euch, freu mich schon riesig auf das nächste mal.... und nun, da ich ein bissel besser in der Kondition bin, macht es noch viel mehr spass ! Ich habe so ca 112 km gefahren.

@Lupo: die 2 Touren (1 zum Feldberg und die andere zu der Äpplerkneipe am Kahlgrund, wo wir beredet haben) müssen wir unbedingt für >20°C Wochenenden festhalten     

@tboy0709: ich fahre am 1 Mai mit Familie eine Tour zu verschiedenen Waldfesten !

Wann machen wir denn endlich mal wieder einen Stammtisch ???

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01, Miss Marple, Lupo, Google : also    ich dencke mal, das die Rippen nicht gebrochen sind...... allerdings habe ich schon etliche Schmerzen beim bücken etc... eigentlich bei allem wo ich den Oberkörper bewegen muss !
> Am Oberarm habe ich nur einen leichten blauen Fleck, der halt nur weh tut (alter Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz).


... naja, willkommen im Club.   Du bist Nr. 4 wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe, der sich abgelegt hat.   Gut das es nur ein paar Brellungen sind.



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: die 2 Touren (1 zum Feldberg und die andere zu der Äpplerkneipe am Kahlgrund, wo wir beredet haben) müssen wir unbedingt für >20°C Wochenenden festhalten
> Michael


... was heckt Ihr denn da wieder für Gemeinheiten aus   

@Lupo ... das fadfinden klappt bei Dir doch gut ... dann steht den ALPEN nich mehr viel im Weg  

@1. Mai ... wird bei mir wohl nichts. Familienfeier  

@all ... habe mir auch Radler bei Aldi geholt. Also Größenangaben stimmen diesmal. Aber was soll der Kordelzug in der Radler  hab ich gleich rausgeschnitten  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (19. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was heckt Ihr denn da wieder für Gemeinheiten aus


der Wolfgang kennt da eine recht interessante Tour, wo man auch am schluss nochmal schön eine Äppler zwitschern gehen kann ! 
näheres dazu wird er dir sicherlich sagen können, ich bekomm die Strecke nimmer zusammen (Hirn wie Sieb) !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (19. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...... was heckt Ihr denn da wieder für Gemeinheiten aus


oooooooch nix besonderes  nur nen paar Touren wo´s zwischendurch lecker Fresschen und Trinken gibt  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...... @Lupo ... das fadfinden klappt bei Dir doch gut ... dann steht den ALPEN nich mehr viel im Weg
> 
> Erdi01



Alpen sind einfacher, da gibt´s net so viele Querwege wie hier im Flachland. Aber wehe, wenn man sich mal verfahrn hat


----------



## Google (19. April 2004)

Die Idee mit dem 1. Mai ist ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Wär ne tolle Sache....wenn....Jaa wenn wir da nett ne liebe Freundin hätten, die am dem Tag Geburtstag hatt. Wir haben schon ne Radtour mit Grillen eingeplant. Ich wüßt jetzt auch nett wie ichs mir mit der Lieben noch verscherzen könnt damit wir Zeit haben  

Ich hoff natürlich, wenn Ihr was am 1. Mai zusammen macht, daß wir trotzdem in Kürze auch mal wieder ein Stammtisch, am besten im Freien mit Grillen machen. 

Zum Thema Aldi: So langsam lässt er nach.....merk ich immer wieder...Leider auch bei einigen Bikesachen. Die Brillen waren diesmal nicht für meine Nasenbreite konzipiert. Die saßen all zu hoch auf. Die Flickzeugtasche kann man nicht wie vorgesehen unterm Sattel befestigen, weil der Klettverschluß für die Sattelstütze generell zu kurz ist. Würd mal sagen am falschen Ende gespart..Fehlproduktion.

Radlerhose, Shirt und Weste machen dafür aber einen guten Eindruck

Frank


----------



## Google (19. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> oooooooch nix besonderes  nur nen paar Touren wo´s zwischendurch lecker Fresschen und Trinken gibt
> 
> Alpen sind einfacher, da gibt´s net so viele Querwege wie hier im Flachland. Aber wehe, wenn man sich mal verfahrn hat



Auf so ne Tour (oder auch Touren) hab ich ja auch mal Bock !! Mit ner gemütlichen Pause. Gerade jetzt wo es wärmer wird. Ich weiß, hätten wir am Sonntag haben können. Das nächste mal wirds gleich mit der Tour eingeplant und benannt.....Ich bin jedenfalls dabei wenn ich Zeit hab...

Und mit den Alpen...Vielleicht kriegen wir ja wirklich ein verlängertes Wochenende hin...Evtl werden es ja auch mehrere Leute und man könnte zwei Gruppen bilden, so daß jeder nach seiner Fasson fahren könnte. Nachmittags/ Abends könnten wir gemeinsam von unseren wuunderbaren Touren erzählen....*Träum*


----------



## bikerfuzzy (19. April 2004)

@[email protected]: Halli hallo, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort!!
Nachdem nun die ersten Wochen mit den beiden Milchsaugern rum sind und es sich etwas eingespielt hat werde ich mich wohl ab und zu mal wieder zu ner gemeinsamen Tour aufraffen können. Bisher ging mit vorgeplanten Terminen erstmal gar nichts. Nur kurzentschlossen konnte ich ein paar kurze Touren fahren. 
Aber den Frammersbach Termin werde ich mir abschminken, für ne Fahrt im Renntempo reicht meine Form einfach noch nicht und einfach so mitfahren ist nich, da ich schon einige Vergleichszeiten von den Vorjahren habe und irgendwie ist mein ehrgeiz zu groß da einfach mitzutouren.


@[email protected]: Also ich liebäugele auch schon mit Sulzbach, da ich letztes Jahr diese CTF Veranstaltungen immer klasse fand. Verpflegung und Streckenführung für ein paar Euros und ohne Rennstress finde ich optimal für den Saisaonstart. Ich melde mich nochmal wenn das bei mir am Sonntag klappt.

@Google und [email protected]: Mensch habe von eurer Megatour am Sonntag gelesen und auch deine Frau beim Eisessen getroffen. Das wäre mir echt zu viel Kilometer in der Ebene gewesen!! Hut ab, was macht die Hüfte??

Also, vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder auf den Trails demnächst (sind einige neue Gesichter, ähm, Namen dazugekommen!!

PS: Was ist eigentlich mit der Barbarossatour unter der Woche. jetzt wo es abends hell ist habe ich ein paar neue Varianten ausgeheckt! Klappt aber bei mir nur ab 18:30.


----------



## Lupo (20. April 2004)

Moinmoin,
hab mich grad mit yakko zu ner Feierabendrunde verabredet. Start ist um 18:00 beim   -hannes an der Mainkur. Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich herzlich willkommen  

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Moinmoin,
> hab mich grad mit yakko zu ner Feierabendrunde verabredet. Start ist um 18:00 beim   -hannes an der Mainkur. Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich herzlich willkommen
> 
> Gruss, Wolfgang



... ahhh ... Schitt ... die Uhrzeit würd passen, aber der Tag nicht  

Habe vor morgen und/oder Do. ne Runde zu drehen, Richtung is egal, wenn da jemand mit möchte ... GERNE  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (20. April 2004)

Morsche


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich grad mit yakko zu ner Feierabendrunde verabredet. Start ist um 18:00 beim   -hannes an der Mainkur.


schade, ich bin da aber leider auf einer Geburtstagsfeier.... schaaaaade...

ich war heute mal mit Google auf dem Hahnenkamm, war wunderherlich vom Wetter her, nur meine Rippen machen mir bei längeren fahrten noch starke Probleme.... bei jeder Unebenheit gibt es einen Stich, auf der Strasse ist das nicht so tragisch, aber dann im Gelände..... werde wohl mal die nächste Zeit mehr GA1 fahren und das Gelände ein bissel meiden !

@bikerfuzzy: schön, wieder etwas von dir zu hören. Wäre schön, wenn du wieder öfters mit könntest.

@Google: was macht der defekt Reissverschluss an der Aldi-Weste ? haste Ersatz bekommen ?

@Miss Marple: das mit der Gabel ist ja ärgerlich.. ohje 14Tage.... *eine Ewigkeit*.... könnt ihr es wenigstens noch als Garantie abwickeln ??? 

*Was ich nochmal vorschlagen wollte, können nicht mal die Spezialisten von uns den Anfänger das Einstellen der Schaltung zeigen..... ich habe mittlerweile ab und an Probleme und auch Google klagt über Schalt-Fehler !
Hat da nicht mal jemand lust, das wir uns treffen und dann mal sowas angehen.... das eventuell auch mal anderen Sachen kontrolliert und erklärt werden, die alten Füchse von uns kenne sich da doch bestens aus....ich habe am Sonntag schon gestaunt, wie einfach Lupo meine Kette wieder auf die Ritzel gelegt hat    ! was haltet ihr denn davon ??? 
ich z.B. habe da noch nicht so viel Ahnung.*

*P.s. danke LUPO für die tolle Führung am Sonntag !*

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich muß leider für Sonntag absagen, meine Frau kommt am Fr. ins Krankenhaus. Nichts ernstes.
Tut mir leid Manni!!

@[email protected] schau mal auf der Seite von Shimano, wegen deinem Schaltungsproblem. http://www.shimano-europe.com/cycling/phpimages/productserie/service_pdf/SI-6JJRB-EN.pdf
Ist eigentlich ganz gut erklärt da.
Ich kann bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour/Stammtisch auch gerne noch mal am Objekt das wichtigste zeigen/erklären!

@[email protected] Es muß nicht immer Frammersbach sein  Wombach ist auch  und später im Jahr und etwas günstiger   und ich denke du wirst da auch alte Bekannte treffen!! 
Oder wollen die ganzen angehenden Racer nach Frammersbach die Beine hochlegen??????  

Bis die Tage


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2004)

Sakir[B schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nochmal vorschlagen wollte, können nicht mal die Spezialisten von uns den Anfänger das Einstellen der Schaltung zeigen..... ich habe mittlerweile ab und an Probleme und auch Google klagt über Schalt-Fehler !
> Hat da nicht mal jemand lust, das wir uns treffen und dann mal sowas angehen.... das eventuell auch mal anderen Sachen kontrolliert und erklärt werden, die alten Füchse von uns kenne sich da doch bestens aus....ich habe am Sonntag schon gestaunt, wie einfach Lupo meine Kette wieder auf die Ritzel gelegt hat    ! was haltet ihr denn davon ???
> ich z.B. habe da noch nicht so viel Ahnung.[/B]



... hmmm ... kann man schon mache, soviel zu zeigen gibt es da auch nich!

Schaltung sind ein paar Anschlagsschrauben, eine Abstandsschraube, die in der Regel einmalig einzustellen sind. Und schließlich die Spannschrauben für die Züge an der Schaltern oder/oder hinten am Schaltwerk, dort wird die Indexierung eingestellt, wenn die Einstellung dort nicht paßt, dann rasselts, Schaltet nicht sauber oder ungewollt rauf und runter. Is ne Kleinigkeit nachzustellen und muß nach einiger Zeit bei neuen Zügen sowieso gemacht werden, da die sich längen.

Einstellung bei V-Brake is auch nich schwieriger. Bei Scheibe oder Mags is es eh kein Thema.

Kettenwechsel mit gutem Nieter kein Problem.

Bleibt noch Laufräder zentrieren. Richtig gut geht das nur mit Zentrierständer und Gedult, die ich nich habe.  Wenn die Laufräder einmal richtig zentriert sind und die Speichenspannung hoch ist, haste in der Regel lange, lange ruhe.

Das nervigste überhaupt sind Geräusche jedlicher Art, die Ursache zu finden und abzustellen kann Dir den letzten Nerv töten  

Das wars was wir Normalos ohne spezielles Werkzeug erledigen können und auch können sollten  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfuzzy (20. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Es muß nicht immer Frammersbach sein  Wombach ist auch  und später im Jahr und etwas günstiger   und ich denke du wirst da auch alte Bekannte treffen!!
> Oder wollen die ganzen angehenden Racer nach Frammersbach die Beine hochlegen??????
> 
> Bis die Tage



Yepp, so dachte ich mir das auch. Wombach bin ich noch nicht gefahren und ist fest in der Planung. Bis dahin werden mich meine beiden Milchsauger auch etwas öfter trainieren lassen. Schade dass es am Sonntag bei Dir nicht klappt. 

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## thorbar (20. April 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus gelnhausen und suche nette leute mit denen ich biken kann. ich habe mir dieses forum mal näher angeschaut, und mir auch einige beitrage zu dem "hanau" thema durchgelesen, aber 62 seiten sind mir dann doch etwas zu viel. aber klasse     
bei durchforsten eurer letzten beiträge ist habe ich gemerkt, das ihr mir leistungsmäsig doch etwas vorraus seid, ich habe nämlich erst vor 3-4 wochen die saison eröffnet, nachdem ich 6 monate auf der faulen haut gelegen habe.
aber vielleicht findet sich ja ein weg. leider kann ich mich selbst schlecht einschätzen. ich fahre zur zeit so 3 mal die woche touren mit ca. 50 km und 800 HM. meistens durch den spessart nach bad orb. 
für ausgiebige GA1 fahrten fehlt mir einfach der oder die partner. ich habe einfach keine lust alleine mehrere stunden irgendwelche radwege langzufahren. dann lieber schön in den wald und ein paar steigungen raufgeqüalt. 
also um es auf den punkt zu bringen ich suche leute zum biken!  
wer nimmt mich mit?  

liebe grüße

thorsten


----------



## Hugo (20. April 2004)

THORBAR? ich dacht shcon tboy hätt sich n neuen namen zugelegt

egal

also, was deine frage angeht....hier gibts genügend leute die auch mit deinem leistungsstand zurecht kommen...kampfsäue gibts nur 3,5(google zählt einfach zu 150%) die andern sehn die sache alle n bischen lockerer  

wenns um grundlage geht.....tboy wird wohl n anderes tempo fahrn, ansonsten bleibt dir noch richtung hanau zu fahrn und dann mit den andern jungens ne maintour zu machen und dann wieder zurück....so ein zweima die woche das programm plu das was du normal fährst und schwups di wupps biste fit


----------



## yakko (20. April 2004)

Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken, am Wochenende in Schotten mitzufahren, allerdings finde ich 40 km zu kurz (und EUR 38 dafür zu viel). Mein Gedanke ist momentan, sich für die lange Strecke anzumelden und je nach Kondition die zweite Runde zu fahren oder halt nicht.

Aber gibt es denn eigentlich noch weitere Infos außer der Streckenlänge und Startzeit? Ich finde nichts.
Interessant wären noch hm, Startnummernausgabe, ich glaube ihr hattet auch was von Nudelparty geschrieben. 
Das Höhenprofil hätte man ja auch noch ne Nummer kleiner machen können, dann hätte man gar nichts mehr erkannt    

Wer fährt denn eigentlich alles: tboy, hugo, google - sonst noch wer?
Die Vorbesichtigungstour am Samstag kann ich übrigends nicht mitmachen, da helfe ich bei einem Umzug.

yakko

edit: Asche auf mein Haupt, Infos für Startnummernausgabe und Pastaparty gefunden, hm würden mich immer noch interessieren (oder ein besseres Höhenprofil)


----------



## thorbar (21. April 2004)

@[email protected] klingt gut mit den maintouen. nach hanau kommen ist kein problem. habt ihr feste zeiten oder trefft ihr euch spontan nach absprache? 

Also wann und wo geht es los?     

thorsten


----------



## Sakir (21. April 2004)

Morsche,

also ich muss gestehen, ich bin vor lauter Rippenschmerzen heut enicht auf die Arbeit und gehe gleich erstmal zum Arzt... das hat sich so verschlechtert seit Sonntag     
scheint doch schlimmer zu sein, als ich dachte.
Gerade jetzt     
ich hoffe nur, das die Genesung nicht zu lange dauert... sonst mus sich mich doch mal heimlich auf Bike schwingen   

so, nachher wenn ich zurück bin gebe ich nochmal neähere Infos.

THX für die Antworten mit den Schraub Problemen.. wäre supi, wenn man das mal direkt am Objekt mit den jeweiligen Schaltungsproblemen mal zeigen könnte !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (21. April 2004)

Mosch'n zusammen,

@[email protected] ich fahre ebenfalls in Schotten mit. Die Strecke ist ca. 45 km lang und hat ca.1100 hm. Startnummernausgabe ist am Samstag von 16:00 bis 20:00 Uhr und am Sonntag ab 07:00 Uhr. Nudelparty am Samstag ab 18:00 Uhr. Ich schicke Dir eine Email mit dem Höhenprofil.

@[email protected] herzlich wilkommen in Thread "Toren rund um Hanau". Ich bin aus Freigericht und wir können auch gerne mal zusammen fahren. Ansonsten trefeen wir uns nach Vereinbarung. Kanst Du dann hier lesen.

@[email protected] also ich meine Beine nach Frammersbach nicht hochlegen. Nur meine weitere Planung erfolgt aber erst nach Frammersbach. Ansonsten habe ich noch Wombach, 1.Biebergrunder Marathon (26.08.04) in Biebergemünd-Roßbach, und evtl in Oberstdorf -siehe www.mtb-marathon.de im Blickfeld. Dazu noch die Rodfeldeichentour in Freigericht www.mtb-neuses.de (Ende September). Der Termin steht noch nicht fest.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (21. April 2004)

Mit dem Geschreibsel im Thread wirds ja immer schlimmer  Schaut man mal einen Abend nicht rein, kommt man jetzt wirklich kam noch nach  Ich hoff ich vergess jetzt nix
 

@[email protected] Na ja, hab ich gar nicht so als Megatour empfunden....Vor 6 Monaten wärs für mich bestimmt noch eine gewesen. Aber bei dem Wetter und der schönen Landschaft ging die Zeit schnell rum und der Hintern hat sich auch langsam an die langen Ausritte gewöhnt. Wenn Du so zwei Heisse hinsichtlich Megatouren hast wie Sakir und Erdi bleibt Dir eh nix anderes übrig  

Der Hüfte geht es jeden Tag ein bißchen besser....Aber ich werd wohl noch lange dran knabbern müssen...

B-Tour gerne mal wieder, weiß nur nicht ob schon wieder nächste Woche gleich nach Schotten..keine Ahnung. Und mit dem reglmäßig ins LMB  reinsetzen....Mit der wärmeren Jahreszeit ändern sich die Gewohnheiten. Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich dieses Jahr mein Biken einteile. Wohl eher spontan, öfters mal wieder alleine, evtl früher ?? Ich von meiner Warte hab noch nicht so einen richtigen Plan. Jedenfalls versuch ich meine Touren vorher wieder anzukündigen und wenns passt lad ich alle dazu mit ein. @[email protected] Wenn Du ne B-Tour oder eine andere machen willst, lad einfach im Thread dazu ein. 

@ Sakir @ Ich hoff mal das es bei Dir nix schlimmeres ist. Ich denk mal, daß Du genau auf einen bestimmten Punkt in deinem Brustbereich den Schlag abbekomme hast. Und das schmerzt erst mal ne Weile.....Lass es abklären. Dann hast Du zwar noch den Schmerz weißt aber das es nicht weiter schlimm ist.

Die Weste hab ich ohne Probleme beim Aldi tauschen können. Ich hoff der Reißverschluss hält jetzt. Die gefällt mir nämlich ganz gut.

@[email protected] Nach Frammersbach werd ich die Beine bestimmt nicht hochlegen. Sag ich jetzt mal aussem Bauch raus.......Ich muß jetzt erst mal Schotten und Frammersbach abwarten. Seit meinem Sturz hab ich ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen Angst vor einem weiteren bekommen. Ich merk das ich vorsichtiger fahre...Jedenfalls liebäugele ich schon mit weiteren Maras. Ich werd in Kürze mal auf die Veranstaltungsliste schaun. Aber mein Trainingsumfang werd ich wohl aus Rücksicht zu meiner Familie ein bißchen runterschrauben müssen. Nach Frammersbach fahr ich am WE nur noch einen Tag. Unter der Woche schaun wir mal....Aber so ganz ohne Mara nach Frammersbach  Glaub nicht, zumal ich im Urin hab, daß mein Mountainbikesommer diesen Jahres in den Herbst fallen wird !! Ich denk ich wär schon ewig dabei !! Ich bin aber erst im 6. Monat !! 

@ thorbar @ Grüß Dich im Thread !! Wenn ich Grundlage am Main fahr werd ichs ankündigen. Fahr einfach mal mit...Ansonsten bei den anderen angebotenen Touren einfach mal nachhaken wie es mit der beabsichtigten Geschwindigkeit steht....Wird schon schief gehn  Die Touren unter der Woche sind mal spontan mal abgesprochen im Thread. Die WE- Touren sind meist übern Thread abgesprochen. Wie siehts denn bei Dir mit den Startzeiten unter der Woche/ am WE aus ?

@ Hugo @ Du schätzt mich falsch ein. So ne Kampfsau bin ich wirklich nett. Ich wünschte mir manchmal ehrgeiziger und fitter zu sein.....

@[email protected] Ippie fährt noch mit in Schotten. Wir versuchen mal, so lang wie möglich die kurze Tour gemeinsam zu fahrn.

@ Ippie @ Ist es Ok wenn wir morgen zwei Steigungen ( Zur B-Quelle und zur Birkenhainer hoch) richtig in die Pedalen haun, es aber ansonsten wiiiirklich gemütlich angehn lassen ?? Eigentlich wäre am Do nämlich schon Pause angesagt.....

Puuuhhhh. Ich haben fertig   

Frank


----------



## Google (21. April 2004)

@[email protected]  Bitte schick mir doch auch mal das Höhenprofil !!

Danke Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (21. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mosch'n zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Ich schicke Dir eine Email mit dem Höhenprofil.
> 
> ...



Die Adresse ist in der Liste falsch (ich glaube ich hatte das einen Buchstaben vergessen): es muss yakkow und nicht yakko vor dem @ heißen (sorry für die umständliche Darstellung, aber ich bin grade dabei, wegen Spam alles auf die neue umzustellen, das will ich nicht noch mal machen).

Hmm, und 1000 hm * 2 wird vielleicht doch etwas heftig... na ja, ich habe ja noch bis Freitag um es mir zu überlegen.

yakko


----------



## Sakir (21. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Ich hoff mal das es bei Dir nix schlimmeres ist. Ich denk mal, daß Du genau auf einen bestimmten Punkt in deinem Brustbereich den Schlag abbekomme hast. Und das schmerzt erst mal ne Weile.....Lass es abklären. Dann hast Du zwar noch den Schmerz weißt aber das es nicht weiter schlimm ist.


zurück vom Arzt....

also so wie es scheint habe ich mir eine Rippe gebrochen   
das Röntgen hat der Arzt mir überlasen ob ich will oder nicht, denn die Therapie wäre das gleiche ! ! ! 
also setz ich mich mal nicht den Strahlen aus...
was nen kacke, ich könnte mich dusselig ärgern....ich muss mit dem rechten Brustkorb und Arm auf einen Ast gefallen sein   
Also ich werde wohl mal aussetzen müssen und die Kondition dahinweichen lassen     
Ich finde es aber schon wunderlich, das man noch so lange mit einer gebr. Rippe radeln kann ! was so warmgelaufen Muskeln doch alles unterdrücken können ! ! !
so bis denne....
Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> zurück vom Arzt....
> 
> also so wie es scheint habe ich mir eine Rippe gebrochen


Na Mahlzeit, schöne Sch... GUTE BESSERUNG  



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es aber schon wunderlich, das man noch so lange mit einer gebr. Rippe radeln kann ! was so warmgelaufen Muskeln doch alles unterdrücken können ! ! !
> so bis denne....
> Michael


wie Du schon sagst, wenn man warmgefahren ist und vollgepumpt mit Adrenalin etc. spürt man manche Verletzungen erst später richtig. Ich denke das unsere Körper bei unseren Touren schon Schwerstarbeit verrichten, auch wenn wir uns zum Teil noch locker unterhalten können. Wenn was passiert, läuft sowas wie ein "Notprogramm" ab, das die Schmerzen unterdrückt oder sowas wie ein "Notstop" das im nächsten Moment gar nichts mehr geht, je nach Verletzungsgrad.

So jetzt muß ich en bissel weiterschaffe ...

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (21. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> zurück vom Arzt....
> also so wie es scheint habe ich mir eine Rippe gebrochen



Also auch von mir erst Mal gute Besserung und "schnelle Heilung"!

Insgesamt frage ich mich aber, ob die Verletzungsquote im letzten Monat nicht etwas hoch ist:

- Maixle - Gehirnerschütterung/Rippe gebrochen/Prellungen
- Google - Prellungen
- Sakir - Rippe gebrochen
- Ippie - Prellungen

Das ist für eine Moment eine ziemlich traurige Bilanz - daher meine Frage: Wie können wir versuchen, "unsere" Unfallstatistik zu korrigieren?

Mein Eindruck ist, dass sich die Touren innerhalb kürzester Zeit deutlich vergrößert haben - von 2-3 Stunden und 35km auf 4-5 Stunden und zum Teil über 100km (!). Vielleicht ist das für den einen oder anderen (auch für mich) grenzwertig, was die eigene Belastbarkeit angeht?
Meist haben sich die Unfälle auch in den Endphasen ereignet, was auf nachlassende Konzentration hindeutet. Mein Vorschlag - vielleicht besser: Meine Bitte - an alle wäre daher: Gerade bei den langen Touren macht mal 'ne Pause mittendrin, damit Ihr zur Ruhe kommt und hinterher wieder erfrischt und konzentriert weiterfahren könnt. Außerdem kann man bei so einer Pause auch Mal was essen und Unterzucker vorbeugen.

Na, nur ein Vorschlag.
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## thorbar (21. April 2004)

@[email protected] also um die frage nach meiner Zeit zu beantworten, ich komme unter der woche unterschiedlich nach hause, das dumme an meinem job ist, ich kann morgens noch nicht sagen wie spät es abends wird. in der regel bin ich so zwischen 16:00 und spätestens 18:00 Uhr zu hause. heute bin ich z.b. schon um 15:00 uhr zuhause gewesen. 
Was das WE angeht, so habe ich Samstags ab 13:00 Uhr zeit, und Sonntags eigentlich immer komplett. Bein Babe zuhause lässt mir da schönen spielraum. 

So jetzt werd ich mich auch gleich mal aufs bike schwingen und den schönen spessart besuchen.

thorsten


----------



## maixle (21. April 2004)

Gudde,

dann melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort, nachdem ich länger nichts mehr von mir habe hören lassen. Derzeit befinde ich mich auf dem Weg der Besserung, allerdings habe ich noch Schmerzen bzw. der Rippenbruch ist noch nicht ganz verheilt. Daher lasse ich jegliche sportliche Aktivitäten (Laufen, Biken, Kicken) absolut ruhen. Warte lieber noch 1-2 Wochen bis das richtig verheilt ist, als die ganze Saison mit Beschwerden unterwegs zu sein.

@Sakir: Willkommen im Club der gebrochenen Rippe (nicht der Herzen, keine Angst). Heil Dich auf jedenfall richtig aus.

@Yakko: Sorry, dass ich noch keine aktualisierte Liste rumgeschickt habe. Ging leider aufgrund Krankenhausaufenthalt und Urlaub ein wenig unter. Werde ich diese Woche noch nachholen, versprochen.

@All: Da einige wieder einen Stammtisch fordern, bitte ich Euch einfach mal um terminliche und räumliche Vorschläge.

Achja, vielleicht noch ein Wort zum derzeitigen Verhalten auf Touren, insbesondere was Tempo und Regenerationspausen auf Touren anbelangt. Christian hat ja schon einen wesentlichen Punkt angesprochen, nämlich den der Regenerationsphasen/Pausen. Ich denke, dass es doch wohl relativ egal ist, ob man die 60km in 3h oder 4.5h absolviert. Die Pausen sind einfach wichtig, um sich wieder neu zu konzentrieren und damit Unfälle zu vermeiden. Aber auch das Tempo bei den Touren steht in einer starken Wechselbeziehung mit den Unfällen (seht einfach die Ausführung dazu unten). 

Ich denke auch, dass einige momentan ziemlich übermotiviert sind und andere trotz ihrer langjährigen Bike-/Raceerfahrung ein wenig ihr Verantwortungsbewusstsein gegenüber der Gruppe vergessen.

*ad Tempo:*
Ich bin der Meinung, in einer Gruppe, insbesondere was sportliche Aktivitäten betrifft, sollte man sich nach dem schwächsten Glied ausrichten. Auf unseren Touren stelle ich aber immer wieder fest, dass einige versuchen, Rennen zu fahren ohne auf den Rest zu achten, der evtl, verzweifelt versucht Anschluss zu halten. Leute, es geht hier um nichts. Wir treffen uns doch nur, um ein wenig Spass zu haben, fit zu bleiben und die Natur zu geniessen. Wenn eine Tour im Racetempo veranstaltet werden soll, bitte ich Euch doch, das vorher anzukündigen (im LMB). Dafür sind ja die Klassifikationen Geschwindigkeit/Schwierigkeit da. Dann weiss man im Vorfeld wenigstens schon, woran man ist. Und wollen sich Tempomacher an "normalen" Touren beteiligen, bitte ich diese doch, sich entsprechend anzupassen oder zuhause zu bleiben. Denn entsprechendes Tempo ohne die dazugehörende Fahrtechnik (da schliesse ich mich keinesfalls aus) und der fehlenden Pausen führt unweigerlich früher oder später zu einem Unfall.

Also, mein Vorschlag/Bitte dahingehend, nutzt das LMB entsprechend aus bzw. gebt bei Euren Tourenvorschlägen im Thread Eure Vorstellungen entsprechend an.

Entschuldigt, wenn ich hier ein bisschen massiver geworden bin, aber aus einer Gehirnerschütterung mit temporärem Gedächtnisverlust hätte durchaus mehr werden können...(das kann man nicht einfach so locker wegwischen)und wenn es um meine eigene Gesundheit geht, ist es meine Pflicht massiv zu werden.

Naja, ist vielleicht ein Thema für unseren nächsten Stammtisch.

Liebe Grüsse
Christoph
PS: Den Marathonisti wünsche ich viel Erfolg in Schotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (21. April 2004)

@[email protected] schöner Mist, das mit deiner Rippe. Dabei bist du geländebedingt doch sehr langsam und vorsichtig unterwegs gewesen. Leider bist du auf diesem dicken Ast gelandet. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe du musst nicht zu lange aussetzen. 

@[email protected] "schwächstes Glied" bei unserer Sonntagstour kann ich nur sagen, daß wir nicht zu schnell unterwegs waren, eine Pause gemacht haben und ich auch nicht den Anschluss verloren habe. 

Ein Sturz kann immer passieren, oft ohne eigenes Verschulden (siehe Ippie).
Es ist leider Glückssache wo man danach landet, bei mir waren es bisher ein frisches Spargelfeld und eine Wiese mit hohem Gras. Trotzdem hatte ich lange mit den schmerzhaften Prellungen zu tun.
Allerdings kann ich Google`s Aussage bestätigen, daß man nach Stürzen vorsichtiger wird und vielleicht noch vorausschauender fährt. 

Ich hoffe noch auf viele schöne Touren mit euch, bis bald, Martina


----------



## Sakir (21. April 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Also auch von mir erst Mal gute Besserung und "schnelle Heilung"!


erstmal danke allen für die genesungswünsche

su nun mein Senf.........

bei mir ist der Unfall durch...... 
- zu 30% erste mal Clickies
- zu 30% Fahrtechnik / Reaktion
- zu 30% an den Zufällig querliegenden Baumstämmen

es war ca. in der Mitte der Fahrt und ich war eigentlich noch sehr gut drauf.. so konditionsmäßig !!!

Sicherlich wird man mit zunehmendem Konditionsabbau unvorsichtiger und auch unsicherer, habe ich schon selbst an mir gemerkt..... dann muss man selbst langsamer machen und auch den anderen bescheid geben.....
Es wird immer mal ein paar geben, die konditionsmäßig besser drauf sind und dadurch auch die Geschw. dies sie fahren unterschätzen... gerade dann wenn man am Quasseln ist *bg* (gelle Erdi01   )
Alles in allem finde ich die Stürze bei uns aber noch im normalbereich... sicherlich kann man an den feinheiten der Gruppenfahrten noch etwas verbessern (wie z.B. : *VORSICHT GOOGLE LINKS AB*  oder *VORSICHT SAKIR BAUMSTAMM* ) und daran werden wir sicherlich noch arbeiten und dies verbessern.. 
Ich z.B. habe keine Lust mehrere Wochen Kondition wegzuwerfen, nur weil ich mal ein bissel übertrieben habe...neee neee... immer schön langsam und wenn ich mich nicht traue dann steig ich ab, wie z.B. gestern am Buchberg, diese kleine Abfahrt, habe ich mich nicht getraut, zu fahren... dann steig ich halt ab und schiebe... da lacht keiner... und wenn dann  

So wie ich es kennen gelernt habe wird sich eigentlich immer nach den schwächsten gerichtet, klar rasen immer mal ein paar vor oder etc., das gehört einfach dazu und macht auch das Gruppenfahren aus. 

Nur ICH alleine kann entscheiden, wann es MIR reicht oder auch nicht und wann ICH eine Pause brauch und wann nicht !!!

Vor ca. 4 Monaten, als ich aktiv eingestiegen bin, haben alle immer recht lange auf mich gewartet und ich muss sagen, hätten sie mich damals nicht so gut mit Pausen, Ratschläge, Zuspruch und Hilfe jeglicher Art unterstützt, wäre ich 1000%tig nicht so weit wie jetzt ! ! !

Also in diesem Sinne.... auf noch hoffentlich sehr sehr sehr viele Ausritte mit dem ganzen Thread ! ! !

euer Sakir / Michael


----------



## Google (21. April 2004)

@ thorbar @ Ich werd nächste Woche bestimmt mal ne gemütliche Tour am Main machen und lass alle davon hören. Ansonsten fahr ruhig auch mal allein Grundlage...Immens wichtig !!! und bei der Jahreszeit am Main doch wunderbar. Nehm Dir Musik mit und Du fühlst Dich wie ein König !!  

@ Sakir @ Dein Arzt ist mein Nachbar !!  Der hat schon mal mit mir gesprochen als er mich vorm Haus heute sah  "Ihr Freund ist ja auch gefallen"....." Ja und hat er was ??" hab ich gefragt..."Ich glaube nichts Schlimmes".....So viel zum Arztgeheimnis  Aber was ich eigentlich sagen will. Dein Arzt kann nich sagen ob Deine Rippe nur geprellt oder gebrochen ist. Er hat nicht in Dir reinschauen können. Nehm das Röntgen auf Dich um zu erfahren wie es wirklich um Dich steht. Du wirst Dich eher aufs Rad schwingen wenn Du weißt das Du nur Prellungen hast. Wenn Du was gebrochen hast, hast Du auch kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn Du jetzt sportlich Dich zurück hälst.....Das ist meine Meinung.

Ich möchte mal Eure Diskussion zu den jüngsten Stürzen wieder auf ne normale Ebene bringen. Jetzt bin ich auch mal hart:

Ippie: Fremdverschulden
Sakir: blöder, nicht vorhersehbarer Sturz bei völliger Fitness.
Maixle: Eigenes Verschulden weil er jede Tour an seine Grenze ging (freiwillig !!)
Ich: Eigenes Verschulden bei völliger Fitness. Zu schnell, zu wenig technisches Können, Situation falsch eingeschätzt.

Von 4 Stürzen ereigneten sich 2 bei anderen Touren...Bei unseren Touren war ein Sturz davon absolut dumm gelaufen. Sakir wirds bestätigen. 

Sorry das ich jetzt so direkt bin. Ich persönlich hatte bei unseren Touren bislang immer das Gefühl, daß man sagen konnte wenns zu schnell ging. Ich jedenfalls hätte keine Minute gezögert zu sagen: "Ich kann nicht mehr"..Außerdem sind wir alle alt genug um Verantwortung für sich selbst übernehmen zu können. Wir müssen uns außerdem nichts beweisen ( Fällt mir manchmal schwer...)

Also zurück aufen Teppich kommen  

Aber trotz meiner Aussage: Es ist gut das wir die Diskussion führen und wir dadurch zukünftig noch oder wieder bewußter unsere Touren  so ausrichten, daß alle davon etwas haben.....

So, muß erstmal lecker Hähnchen holen. Ich hoff das mich jetzt niemand steinigt   

Frank


----------



## Sakir (21. April 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] schöner Mist, das mit deiner Rippe. Dabei bist du geländebedingt doch sehr langsam und vorsichtig unterwegs gewesen. Leider bist du auf diesem dicken Ast gelandet. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe du musst nicht zu lange aussetzen.



Danke Danke Danke   ich werde mich schonen 

@Google: Jap, Er hat mich gleich auf dich angesprochen ... hee hee was nen Zufall   
Dein Beitrag ist das, was ich nicht so direkt aussprechen wollte ! zumindest zum Großteil   ... 
sag mal ist dir bewusst, was *HÄHNCHEN* für *KALORIEN* haben ! ! ! tzzzz ( P.S. wo hast du sie denn geholt ? an der Tanke ? )

@Alle: was ich noch sagen wollte, die Buchberg Kneipe ist ja schweine teuer, 50Cent kostet da ein Cappuchino mehr, als im Dorf bei einer Eissdiele ! ! ! 

@Erdi01: jap, so wird es wohl mit dem Körper sein.... 
Mich ärgert es nun sehr, das ich nicht mit dir noch so ein paar schöne >120km Tour machen kann..  ... rennt aber nicht weg, müssen es halt nur ein bissel verschieben.....

Ich habe heute erstmal mein Bike schön geputzt und die Bremsbeläge gewechselt, die waren schon total am Ende. werde morgen nochmal die ganzen Züge aushängen und sie schön durchschmieren.......
aber ganz gemütlich......

so nun erstmal fernseh klotzen, bis später Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

Schon interessant die unterschiedlichen Thesen zu den Stürzen. Mein Senf muß da auch noch dazu  

also es ist schon bedauerlich, das wir so eine Sturzfolge hatten. Jedoch kann ich kein Zusammenhang der einzelnen Stürze sehen. Jeder für sich ist anderer Natur und hat andere Ursachen gehabt, wie ich das gesehen oder geschildert bekommen habe. 

Die größte Gefahr geht von jedem selbst aus, wenn er sich überschätzt, aus falschem Stolz oder meint jemanden etwas beweißen zu müssen. Jeder wird im Laufe der Zeit ruhiger und vielleicht muß so ein Sturz einfach sein um sich bewußter zu werden was man macht. Um doch einmal mehr zu bremsen, einmal mehr abzusteigen. Ist jedenfalls keine Schande.  

Auch klar ist, das wir als Gruppe noch mehr als bislang auf einander achten sollten, was Tempo, Pausen etc. angeht. Ein Blick mehr zurück auf den Rest der Gruppe schadet nicht.

Mir als Tourer machen 100 KM oder mehr nichts aus. Die könnte ich wenn ich wollte ohne einmal abzusitzen durchziehen. Mach ich aber nicht, denn ich will auch mal was sehen. Vor allem mal was anderes sehen als Hahnekamm, der hier heiß und innig geliebt wird  Und wenns weniger als 100 KM sein sollen, auch kein Problem, einfach was ausdenken und anbieten. Mitfahrer finden sich schon  Und wems dann zu wenig is, der hängt halt selber noch was dran.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (21. April 2004)

Damit die anderen noch mehr zu lesen haben  :

@ Sakir @ Deinem vorigen Beitrag kann ich mich auch anschließen....Das meiste haste ja schon vor mir angesprochen, bevor ich meinen Beitrag abschicken konnte. 

Zum Thema Hähnchen....Kennst Du etwa nicht die Hähnchen vom Mario im Rathaus. Ob Pikant, Knobi oder Normal....ein Freudenschmaus. Wär ne echte Bildungslücke wenn Du die nicht kennst !!  

Aber was ich gegen 20:00 Uhr eigentlich schreiben wollte:

Die Barbarossa-Hahnenkamm-Buchbergtour (BaHaBu) mit Sakir ist wirklich ne schöne Tour für alle, die wir ja eigentlich demnächst mal mit anschließenden Kaffee/Kuchen bei uns im Garten anbieten [email protected] Sakir @ Baldige Genesung !!!

Die Tour von mir aus und zurück hat ganze 74 Km bei knapp 900 Höhenmetern. Wär nicht ganz so lang fahrn will, kann mit von der Gruppe an der Limesbrücke aufgenommen werden und steigt bei der Rückfahrt dort wieder aus....dann sind es in etwa 56 km und es ist für jeden Teilnehmer auch machbar. Die schwierigste Steigung ist zum Hahnenkamm hoch, im ersten Drittel der Tour, dann gehts mal kurz bergab, mal kurz bergauf, ist dann relativ angenehm fahrbar....Nach guten 44 km von mir aus gesehen, können Getränke aufem Buchberg nachgetankt werden, dann gehts weiter zu uns zum Kaffee.

So, das nur mal als Vorabankündigung zur geplanten Tour wenn Sakir wieder einigermaßen fitt ist.

Zu mir: Hab heut die Schmerztabletten absetzen wollen. Fehler !! Hab mein Sturz wohl doch ncht geträumt  

Bin heut auch mal ein bißchen mehr gelaufen und kann nur sagen, daß ich eher 90 Km mit dem Bike fahren kann (*glück*freu*) als vielleicht 2 km Laufen. Aber trotzdem: Es geht langsam aber sicher bergauf !!

Und:

@ RSK @ Gibts Dich eigentlich auch noch ?? Was macht das Biken ??

Google


----------



## Sakir (21. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Hähnchen....Kennst Du etwa nicht die Hähnchen vom Mario im Rathaus. Ob Pikant, Knobi oder Normal....ein Freudenschmaus. Wär ne echte Bildungslücke wenn Du die nicht kennst !!


ich dencke mal, ich habe da eine Lücke, die ich aber mit mehr Infos bestimmt bald schliessen werde....
der ist im oder neben dem Rathaus ? oder wie ??? los sag ))

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Hähnchen....Kennst Du etwa nicht die Hähnchen vom Mario im Rathaus. Ob Pikant, Knobi oder Normal....ein Freudenschmaus. Wär ne echte Bildungslücke wenn Du die nicht kennst !!


Hat der genug Sitzplätze für uns alle???? Mag ein gutes gegrilltes Hühnschen auch ganz gern!
Wie sehen das die anderen????

So ich halt mich mal aus der Debatte hier raus, mit den Unfällen. Und sag Einfach nur Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten weiter hin.

An unseren Neuling, Herzlich Willkommen.

An den heimlichen Mitleser, den ich heute auf dem Hahnenkamm getroffen habe. Schreib halt auch mal paar Zeilen und les nicht nur!!

Den hier werden Biker Freundschaften gegründet. Bei der Tour heute war zB. og1234 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=5458 dabei, kommt aus Solingen und arbeitet in Kahl!!

So das reicht für heut.

Ciao


----------



## maixle (22. April 2004)

Moin moin,

ich bin begeistert über die Reaktionen. Ich werde mich jetzt sicherlich nicht dafür entschuldigen, wenn ich jemandem auf die Füsse getreten bin, weil nur so bringt man Diskussionen und Nachdenken in Gang. Und das war genau, was ich wollte.

Natürlich sind die ganzen Stürze bisher recht glimpflich abgelaufen, aber macht Euch bitte klar, dass wir teilweise schon mit dem Feuer spielen. Klingt ein wenig pathetisch, hätte ich vor meinem letzten Sturz vielleicht nicht gesagt (war ja auch in vollem Racefieber), aber das Krankenhaus hat mir Zeit zum Nachdenken gegeben. Nicht, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr Biken will, aber von nun an ein wenig verantwortungsbewusster. Und das ist es eigentlich, was ich Euch allen nur ans Herz legen möchte. Was Ihr letztendlich macht, ist natürlich Eure Sache und liegt in Eurer Verantwortung, aber bitte nicht auf Kosten von anderen. 

Und das ich bei einigen Touren durchaus bewusst an meine Leistungsgrenzen gegangen bin und aufgrund der Gruppenzusammensetzung meist auch musste (ich fass mir da ja auch an die eigene Nase), hat nichts mit den Tatsachen zu tun, dass die Touren immer länger und teilweise ohne Pausen absolviert werden und gleichzeitig das Tempo ansteigt. Ist natürlich auch ein Zeichen gesteigerter Ausdauer und Fitness, aber insbesondere Pausen sind meiner Meinung nach durchaus angebracht . Oder könnt Ihr 9-10h am Tag ohne Pause arbeiten und dabei noch gute und seriöse Arbeit ohne Fehler (entspricht Sturz bei einer Tour) abliefern?

Abschliessend noch etwas zum Punkt, das jeder absteigen kann, wenn es ihm zuviel wird. Schon mal was von Gruppendynamik gehört?...

...und irgendwann geht es vielleicht nicht mehr so glimpflich aus...nun habe ich aber genug dazu gesagt.

Ich jedenfalls werde entsprechend meine Konsequenzen ziehen.

In diesem Sinne bis demnächst auf unseren Wald- und Forstwegen

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Lupo (22. April 2004)

Hi,
was machen eigentlich die Nichtmarafahrer und Unversehrten am Wochenende? Der Samstag würde sich ja vom Wetter her für ne Tour anbieten (hoffentlich mal wieder ohne unbeabsichtigte Stunteinlagen) und so langsam zieht´s mich wieder in Richtung Feldberg  

@erdi: wie sieht´s aus heut Abend? ich müsste mit Martina ne Testrunde drehn um zu checken wie sie mit meiner ollen Judy XC zurechtkommt. Das Vertex sieht jetzt richtig fies aus, vorne ganz tief , aber immer noch besser als Auszusetzen bis die Duke vom Service zurück ist.

@sakir: Gute Besserung! auf dass deine hoffentlich nicht allzulange Zwangspause dem "Grillprojekt" zugute kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> was machen eigentlich die Nichtmarafahrer und Unversehrten am Wochenende? Der Samstag würde sich ja vom Wetter her für ne Tour anbieten (hoffentlich mal wieder ohne unbeabsichtigte Stunteinlagen) und so langsam zieht´s mich wieder in Richtung Feldberg


ich bin auch noch am überlegen, Taunus wäre mal was, war ich schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr. Aber Sa. ist nicht so gut vom Termin her, So. wäre mir lieber  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi: wie sieht´s aus heut Abend? ich müsste mit Martina ne Testrunde drehn um zu checken wie sie mit meiner ollen Judy XC zurechtkommt. Das Vertex sieht jetzt richtig fies aus, vorne ganz tief , aber immer noch besser als Auszusetzen bis die Duke vom Service zurück ist.


Gut, gestern bin ich nicht zum fahren gekommen. Werde ich heute nachholen, könnte erst um 18 Uhr an einem Treffpunkt sein (evtl.   Hannes). Falls Ihr früher los wollt/könnt könnt Ihr auch gerne Richtung Dtz. kommen und wir drehen hier dann ne Runde. Dann könnte ich so ab 17.30. Eure Entscheidung  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (22. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir: Gute Besserung! auf dass deine hoffentlich nicht allzulange Zwangspause dem "Grillprojekt" zugute kommt


THX..... ich muss mich wirklich zusammenreissen ! denn der Arzt hat mir so Medikamente verschrieben, die auch den Schmerz lindern..... da neigt man sehr schnell dazu, doch mal etwas zu machen (Haushalt, Garten, etc.)
Ich werde aber eher mal bissel bei ebay stöbern und das fernsehprogramm durchzappen.... 
wäre nur mein Laptop mit W-Lan schon da, dann könnte ich das auch im Garten *bg*
Ich haba mich auch mittlerweile für einen W-Lan Router entschieden, von SMC den 2804WBRP-G, der hat 54 MBit/s und einen USB-Drucker Anschluss und kostet gerade mal 88 Euro bei ebay !

so, ich stöber mal weiter.....Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (22. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde aber eher mal bissel bei ebay stöbern und das fernsehprogramm durchzappen....
> wäre nur mein Laptop mit W-Lan schon da, dann könnte ich das auch im Garten *bg*



Will Dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber ob das geht - meiner Erfahrung nach sind auch modernste TFT-Displays im Garten einfach nur schwarz, weil die Sonne zu hell ist  Nur im Schatten geht's einigermaßen...

Bezüglich der Unfälle schließe ich mich Christoph an - wir haben das Thema gestern beim Mittagessen ausführlich besprochen und es ging natürlich nicht darum, irgendjemand Einschränkungen "aufzudrücken" oder Vorschriften zu machen - aber ich denke, da hat Christoph recht, wir haben erreicht, was wir wollten: Es wird über das Thema diskutiert und nachgedacht! Und nun steht zu hoffen, das jede(r) zu ihren/seinen Schlüssen kommt und danach handelt, denn Gruppendynamik, gerade im Sport, ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Und ganz ehrlich: Wer von Euch gibt "gerne" zu, dass er nicht mehr kann? Wobei - insofern ein dickes Kompliment an alle - ich keine andere Gruppe kenne, die damit so gut und unkompliziert umgeht, wie diese.  

So, nun bin ich meinen "Senf" wieder losgeworden. Zum Wochenende: Samstag kann ich leider gar nicht, wenn dann wäre nur sonntags was möglich.

Viele Grüße, passt auf Euch auf,
Christian


----------



## lessiw33 (22. April 2004)

An den heimlichen Mitleser, den ich heute auf dem Hahnenkamm getroffen habe. Schreib halt auch mal paar Zeilen und les nicht nur!!

Hallo,

hier meldet sich der "heimliche Mitleser". Ich war im Januar auch mal samstags auf einer Tour in Mainflingen dabei, da lag noch Schnee....
Dann haben mich Skiurlaube und hartnäckige Krankheiten ziemlich vom Fahren abgehalten. Ich lese jedoch alle Einträge und muss als "Aussenstehender" ehrlich sagen, dass einige von Euch ihr Leistungsniveau derart gesteigert haben, dass ich von gemeinsamen Touren (erstmal) abgesehen habe. Mir kam es fast schon so vor, als ob es eine Art "Konkurrenzkampf" gibt, denn es werden oft gigantische Kilometer- und Höhenangaben gepostet. Ich habe mich ehrlich gefragt: "Machen die ausser Radfahren noch was anderes?". Das ist für jemanden, der nur sporadisch Zeit zum Fahren hat erstmal abschreckend und das wichtigste ist: Ich möchte nicht derjenige sein, auf den eine Gruppe warten muss. Deshalb bin ich in letzter Zeit dann meistens alleine unterwegs gewesen und will erstmal Kondition sammeln, um auch ordentlich mithalten zu können.
Ich möchte hier auch nicht irgendwelche Postings machen, bin aber nie bei einer Tour dabei und niemand kennt mich richtig.

Gestern habe ich dann durch Zufall auf einem Rahmen "Barracuda" gelesen und da wußte ich sofort, dass kann nur "der aus dem IBC sein". Eins kann ich auf alle Fälle bestätigen: Fahren in einer Gruppe macht vielmehr Laune, als alleine durch den Wald zu ziehen. Die Abfahrt mit Euch hat riesig Spass gemacht. Ich bin dann in Wasserlos links ab, muß ja Richtung Hörstein/Mainflingen.

Eins noch zum Schluss:
Gestern auf der Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm wollte ich natürlich unbedingt an Euch dran bleiben und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich eigentlich über meine Verhältnisse gefahren bin und mir zwischendrin mächtig die Düse ging. Sowas passiert dann auch, wenn man nicht "abfallen möchte", obwohl es eigentlich schwachsinnig ist. Wir haben ja dann auch auf die anderen gewartet und als einer blutend mit kaputter Hose ankam, hab ich mir auch gedacht: "hätt´ dir auch passieren können". Soll mir eine Lehre sein.

Ich hoffe, es klappt bei mir terminlich, dann kreuze ich einfach mal auf oder melde mich hier im board. Sonntag habe ich vor in Sulzbach zu fahren.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst, ich bin mir sicher, ihr seid eine tolle Truppe!  

Viele Grüße und gute Besserung an die Verletzten,
Christof


----------



## thorbar (22. April 2004)

@[email protected] ich versuche auch bei meinen touren im GA1 bereich zu fahren, gestern habe ich 68 km mit 950 HM gemacht, durchschnittspuls von 141. wenn ich richtig informiert bin richtet sich die trainingsart nach dem puls. *bitte korregiere mich wenn ich falsch liege.*
ich fahre eben die berge so locker hoch wie es eben geht. meistens liegt der puls bei steileren stücken dann so bei 150-160, aber höher geht er in der regel nicht (max. puls gestern 163). ich denke ich mache da immer so einen mix zwischen GA1 und GA2.
@[email protected] allen gestürtzten von mir gute besserung, und erholt euch gut.

thorsten


----------



## Lupo (22. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch noch am überlegen, Taunus wäre mal was, war ich schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr. Aber Sa. ist nicht so gut vom Termin her, So. wäre mir lieber   Erdi01


von mir aus ok. da soll halt nur das Wetter net so gut sein aber BITTE: net vorm aufstehen   Vielleicht fahrn wir dann Samstag nach Frammersbach, Strecke angucken.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, gestern bin ich nicht zum fahren gekommen. Werde ich heute nachholen, könnte erst um 18 Uhr an einem Treffpunkt sein (evtl.   Hannes). Falls Ihr früher los wollt/könnt könnt Ihr auch gerne Richtung Dtz. kommen und wir drehen hier dann ne Runde. Dann könnte ich so ab 17.30. Eure Entscheidung
> 
> Erdi01


was hälste von 17:45 vor Patershausen?


----------



## Hugo (22. April 2004)

thorbar schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich versuche auch bei meinen touren im GA1 bereich zu fahren, gestern habe ich 68 km mit 950 HM gemacht, durchschnittspuls von 141. wenn ich richtig informiert bin richtet sich die trainingsart nach dem puls. *bitte korregiere mich wenn ich falsch liege.*
> ich fahre eben die berge so locker hoch wie es eben geht. meistens liegt der puls bei steileren stücken dann so bei 150-160, aber höher geht er in der regel nicht (max. puls gestern 163). ich denke ich mache da immer so einen mix zwischen GA1 und GA2.
> @[email protected] allen gestürtzten von mir gute besserung, und erholt euch gut.
> 
> thorsten



ja machste udn genau das is FALSCH

das is was was schwer zu verstehn, noch schwerer zu glauben ist, is aber tatsächlich so, und auch ich hab lange gebraucht das zu realisiern....dieses ständige rumdümpeln zwischen den verschiedenen zonen(die bei dir wohl eh nur geraten sind) bringt dich ncht wirklcih weiter....das is ja das gemeine am grundlage fahrn....der puls darf in den rekom rutschen, aber definitig NICHT in den ga2 bereich, sonst is praktisch alles fürn****


was die sache mit den stürzen angeht....und die meinung vertret ich schon länger, womit ich mir nicht nur freunde gemacht hab, jeder sollte da mitfahrn, wo er hin gehört, und nicht da wo er gerade meint, dabei sein zu müssen weils gut fürs ego is.
das gilt insbesondere bei grösseren veranstaltungen a là mainflingen, wo viele schonma in die schnelle gruppe wollen, weil es keine mittlere gibt, und weil die "langsamere" gruppe ja sooooooo langsam udn langweilig is, stürzen sich dann 10 oder mehr leute in der schnellen gruppe auf die piste, von denen höchstens 5 da auch hin gehörn
und da sind wir wieder bei nem trainingstechnsichen problem....solche leute versaun allein einschliesslcih sich selbst das training, weil sie einfach überdrehen, und die die wirklcih das tempo gehn wollen nicht können oder ständig pausieren müssen(ständig wirds bei mehr als 2 stops pro stunde), was wiederum dazu führt dass die schwachen noch weniger regeneration bekommen, noch langsamer werden, und noch mehr fehler machen
ausserdem isses sinnvoller in ner langsameren gruppe auf leicht niedrigerem niveau zu fahrn, und wenn man danach eben noch nciht ausgepowert is, noch den einen oder andern anstieg doppelt mit zu nehmen(machen auch in den schnellen gruppen noch einige) als den puls 3 std. am stück auf anschlag zu halten, nur um dann später stolz berichten zu können wie viel höhenmeter sie in welcher zeit geschaft haben

und dann noch ne sache hinterher....wenn die fahrer nicht wirklich 100%ig zu einander passen is jede gruppe mit mehr als 6 mann/frauen ineffektiv, alles mit mehr als 10 leuten führt unweigerlich zu frust aufgrund von deffekten, stürzen oder sonst. "wehwehchen"

@tboy
haste die schläuche inzw. bekommen?
hab mir 3 gels mitgenommen und werd mir samstag noch zwei riegel holen...müsste dann reichen, was nimmstn du an getränken mit?


wegen erstem mai
hat sich bei mir erledigt...bin in frankfurt und mit bissi glück komm ich noch vorm sieger ins zeil  
sitz auf nem motorrad und mach bilder für den "ADH"
wird ne mächtig coole sache, und ich hoff dass ich ma wieder n paar bekannte gesichter seh
fährt da jetz eigentlich jemand von hier mit?

@google
zählste schon die stunden bis frammersbach?  

wartet ma ab....google hebt sich n paar schmerztabletten auf, wirft die vor frammersbach ein, und fährt dann die strecke in  2,5stunden am hf-max, weil er von den schmerzen nix mehr mitbekommt
"and the winner is.....google"


----------



## SteelManni (22. April 2004)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> An den heimlichen Mitleser, den ich heute auf dem Hahnenkamm getroffen habe. Schreib halt auch mal paar Zeilen und les nicht nur!!
> Mir kam es fast schon so vor, als ob es eine Art "Konkurrenzkampf" gibt, denn es werden oft gigantische Kilometer- und Höhenangaben gepostet. Ich habe mich ehrlich gefragt: "Machen die ausser Radfahren noch was anderes?". Das ist für jemanden, der nur sporadisch Zeit zum Fahren hat erstmal abschreckend und das wichtigste ist: Ich möchte nicht derjenige sein, auf den eine Gruppe warten muss.
> Eins noch zum Schluss:
> Gestern auf der Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm wollte ich natürlich unbedingt an Euch dran bleiben und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich eigentlich über meine Verhältnisse gefahren bin und mir zwischendrin mächtig die Düse ging. Sowas passiert dann auch, wenn man nicht "abfallen möchte", obwohl es eigentlich schwachsinnig ist. Wir haben ja dann auch auf die anderen gewartet und als einer blutend mit kaputter Hose ankam, hab ich mir auch gedacht: "hätt´ dir auch passieren können". Soll mir eine Lehre sein.
> ...



Hallo @all,
@lessiv33, ich bin auch noch nicht so lange dabei, und das mit dem Konkurrenzkampf, kann ich teilweise auch bestätigen. 
Es kommt immer wieder vor, gerade auch wenn "neue" mitfahren,
das Neueinsteiger "angetestet" werden, was sie "drauf haben"  

Was die geposteten Km- und Hm-angaben angeht, so muss ich sagen
das mir einige Angaben aus dem Forum auch ein wenig "suspect" vorkommen  

Beim gestrigen Downhiill vom Hahnenkamm wurde teilweise richtig 
"Gas gegeben" und als mein Kollege abgeworfen wurde, hab ich dann auch
langsamer gemacht.
Nachdem ich jetzt schon einige "abwürfe" life miterleben konnte, bin ich auch vorsichtiger geworden!  
Dazu kommt noch das sich einige auf den gefahrenen Strecken überhaupt
nicht auskennen, und wenn sie dann den anschluß an die Gruppe verlieren, müssen sie sich alleine "durchschlagen"  

Manchmal wäre ein bisschen mehr "Gruppendynamik" angebracht!  

Nix für ungut! Nur mal so als "Einwurf"

Gruß


----------



## tboy0709 (22. April 2004)

Hallo Thorbar 

Also was die Pulsbereiche angeht kann man das gar nicht so sagen dazu gehört einfach ein fundierter Test der Dir genau sagt wo Du stehst. Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht in wie weit Du konditionell bist, aber bei mir und Hugo den zwei(wenn ich das hier mal so sagen darf) Kondizionsbolzen liegen die GA1 und GA2 Bereiche bei 135-165 ca aber wir sind schon ziemlich gut. Ein vermischen der Bereiche bringt eigentlich trainingstechnisch auch nicht viel man sollte immer in einem Bereich bleiben. Wenn Dus aber mit den trainig nicht so genau nimmst und einfach nur fährst weil Du lust hast und keine größeren Ziele verfogst dann fahr einfach so das Du Dich dabei gut fühlst.   

Zu den andere kommt einfach nach SChotten uns anfeuern    

Von den ganzen Sturzdiskusionen halt ich mich mal einfach raus. Keiner zwingt einen bis an seine grenzen zu gehen wenn wir gemeinsam fahren jeder fährt einfach so wie er kann. Wenn ich halt den Berg schneller hochkomm warte ich oben ganz einfach. Ist bis jetzt eigentlich immer so gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (22. April 2004)

@ Hugo ich nehm vier Gels mit und zwei 750ml flaschen für jede Runde eine am Sonntag solls nicht ganz so warm werden.

Schläuche hab ich noch keine bekommen. Mus ich nochmal schauen wo ich die her bekomm. Was ziehst denn für Reifen auf am Sonntag ich mortier für hinten nochmal nen FastFred. Ich denke der wird gehen auf der Strecke.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> von mir aus ok. da soll halt nur das Wetter net so gut sein aber BITTE: net vorm aufstehen   Vielleicht fahrn wir dann Samstag nach Frammersbach, Strecke angucken.
> 
> 
> was hälste von 17:45 vor Patershausen?



... O.K. sehen uns dann vorm Hofgut Patershausen  Vielleicht auch spontan für @Kwi-Schan interessant  

bis später ...

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (22. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... O.K. sehen uns dann vorm Hofgut Patershausen  Vielleicht auch spontan für @Kwi-Schan interessant
> 
> bis später ...
> 
> Erdi01



Ich würde schon gerne, aber ich fürchte, wenn Ihr losfahrt sitz' ich noch im Büro und schiele neidisch auf das schöne Wetter 

Viel Spaß,
Christian


----------



## thorbar (22. April 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich will am samstag und/oder sonntag ein bischen im hessischen spessart biken (hufeisen, orb). hat jemand interesse mitzufahren???

@hugo @tboy : danke für die tipps!

thorsten


----------



## Hugo (22. April 2004)

reifen bin ich echt noch unschlüssig...kann passiern dass ich samstag nochma beim rene reinschnei und mir n satz michelins hol, oder vielleicht mach  ich auch den alten xls hinten drauf, oder ich lass die explorer...ich weiss es wirklich nich  

wegen ernährung...meinst nich dass eine flasche pro runde bissi wenig is?nimm vorsichtshalber ma noch ne ersatzflasche mit, die du in die trikottasche oder wo hinsteckst, die du bei bedarf an ner verpflegungstelle dann grad weg wirfst, powerbarflaschen eignen sich da ganz gut, wenn du willst kann ich dir noch welche mitbringen....nciht dass du dehydriert 50 von 90km fahrn musst....denk dran, diesma werdens unter umständen 5 stunden, so lang will ich zwar nich brauchen, aber wer weiss wies läuft

bin jetz auch grad am überlegen ob ich nich noch ne flasche mitnehmen sollte, statt nur den camelbak


----------



## tboy0709 (22. April 2004)

Ja mal schauen nehm warscheinlich doch noch ne kleine Flasche in der Trikottasche mit aber ein Flaschenhalter mach ich auf jeden Fall ab. 

So wies Wetter aussieht bleibts trocken also ich denke man kann bischen weniger Profil fahren damits leichter rollt wahrscheinlich fahr ich morgen oder Samstag früh auch nochmal los nach Reifen schauen. Wenn die RR noch immer nicht da sind.   Leider solls wieder kälter werden das find ich gar nicht so toll dann is wahrscheinlich doch langarm Trikos angesagt oder zumindest ne Windweste für die Abfahrten. Is aber auch ******* jedesmal an und aus. Haste eigentlich Startöl bekommen wenn nicht ich hab dann am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (22. April 2004)

ne hab keins(startöl)
müsste das evtl. smastags erstma testen, nciht dass ich davon dann krämpfe oder sowas bekomm oder ga ne allergische reaktion....weisst ja, nie im rennen was neues ausprobiern

wegen wetter
mit windweste fahrn find ich persöhnl. unproblematisch...musste ja nich jedesma ausziehn, reissverschluss auf udn gut is

morgen solls dort ga wunderbar regnen, also vielleicht braucht man ga nich so den schnellen reifen, aber das lässt isch notfalls auch noch samstags entscheiden...werd ma alles mitnehmen was ich da hab

mit temperaturen um 15 grad wär ich sehr zufrieden, ma guggen....im wetterbericht steht 1-13....schaun wir ma, sind ja noch n paar tage

ma guggen der rr wär natürlich auch ne idee, vielleicht hat de rene n paar da, die ich ma testen kann


----------



## og1234 (22. April 2004)

Hallo.

ich bin der Gastfahrer den es am Mittwoch beim Downhill vom Hahnenkamm geschmissen hat. Die Folgen sind nur ein paar Schürfwunden und eine kaputte Peral Izumi Radhose. Mein Problem war auch halt nur auf den Downhills den
Anschluß zu halten, da ich mich überhaupt nicht in diesem Gebiet auskenne
und weiß nicht was nach der nächsten Kurve kommt, war ich halt zu schnell und es hat micht gelegt. Aber von der restlichen Geschwindigkeit der Tour hatte ich keine Probleme mitzuhalten und werde auf jedenfall nochmal mitkommen.

Gruß aus Solingen im Bergischen Land
Oliver


----------



## Google (23. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der genug Sitzplätze für uns alle???? Mag ein gutes gegrilltes Hühnschen auch ganz gern!
> Wie sehen das die anderen????


Wirklich wichtig ist doch diese Frage.....und nicht die mit den Stürzen     

Nee mal ganz im Ernst. Ich hab mich da eh nicht angesprochen gefühlt. Ich fahr nämlich oft bewußt hinten mit !! Hatte einfach nur das Gefühl, daß die Debatte in unserer Gruppe in der Schärfe wie sie geführt wurde/wird----Zitat Maixle :" Was Ihr letztendlich macht, ist natürlich Eure Sache und liegt in Eurer Verantwortung, *aber bitte nicht auf Kosten von anderen*" ---völlig unnötig war und ist. @ Maixle @ Willst Du mit diesem Satz sagen, daß die anderen an den Stürzen dran schuld sind  

Ich schließ mich da mal der Meinung von Kwi-Schan an: "Wobei - insofern ein dickes Kompliment an alle - ich keine andere Gruppe kenne, die damit so gut und unkompliziert umgeht, wie diese."

Genau so seh ich das nämlich auch und deshalb fand ich die Argumentation von Christoph ein bißchen überzogen. @ Maixle @ Ich kanns aber verstehn weil Du jetzt die Konsequenzen des Sturzes, nämlich kein Biken, tragen mußt. @ Christoph @ An dem besagten Tag hatte sich unsere Gruppe nach Absprache getrennt: Die eine fuhr schon zurück nach dem Motto: " Wir haben genug " (Das war auch ok). Die andere fuhr noch einen Uphill. Weshalb bist Du den Uphill noch mitgefahrn und hast Dich nicht der anderen Gruppe angeschlossen ?? Welche Konsequenzen hast Du denn jetzt geschlossen ?? So, daß nun mein wirklich letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema. War eigentlich nicht beabsichtigt. 

Zurück zum Hähnchen: @ Barracuda @ Genug Platz lässt sich da schon organisieren. Aber beim Mario gibts nett nur lecker Hähnchen. Der macht auch gute Pizzen und das Schnitzel mit der Champingonsosse ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Können wir gerne mal fürnen Stammtisch ins Auge fassen. Es ist halt nicht soo schön eingerichtet...eher Kneipencharakter und ein bisserl verraucht. Aber wenns niemanden stört ?

Der Beitrag von lessiw33 hat mich inspiriert...Wenn er Barracuda wegen seines Rades erkannt hat, sollt ich vielleicht mein Rad umlackieren lassen....Der Name "Google" macht sich bestimmt ganz gut da drauf  Weis jemand was sowas kosten würde ??

@ Hugo @ Gute Idee mit den Schmerzmittel. Der Dope kommt mit ins Getränk   Über Frammersbach mach ich ir noch nicht so nen Kopp. Überleg aber ob ich zusätzlich ab nächste Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahrn soll (circa 50 Radminuten einfach)

@Tboy, Hugo @ So, so Startöl. Linsensuppe ist auch ein Geheimtipp. Gibt die Power nach vorne wegen des Rückstosses und schüttelt alles hinter Euch ab. Wegen Übelkeit Bewußtlosigkeit und so... :kotz:   
@ tboy @ Nächste Woche, so ab Mi/Do mal ne Grundlage zusammen ??

@ Thorbar @ Die Spezis haben ja schon Deine Frage zum GA-Training beantwortet. Ich fahr derzeit auch nur nach Befinden. Evtl. betreib ichs in Zukunft mal intensiver. Wegen Schotten geht bei mir nix dieses WE. 

Google


----------



## SteelManni (23. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo @ Gute Idee mit den Schmerzmittel. Der Dope kommt mit ins Getränk   Über Frammersbach mach ich ir noch nicht so nen Kopp. Überleg aber ob ich zusätzlich ab nächste Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahrn soll (circa 50 Radminuten einfach)
> 
> @ Thorbar @ Die Spezis haben ja schon Deine Frage zum GA-Training beantwortet. Ich fahr derzeit auch nur nach Befinden. Evtl. betreib ichs in Zukunft mal intensiver. Wegen Schotten geht bei mir nix dieses WE.
> 
> Google



Moin moin @all, 

@google, "manchmal ist weniger mehr"!
Ich denke Du solltest besser auf Deinen Körper hören, was geht und was
Du besser sein lassen solltest!  
Gerade auch vor Schotten/Frammersbach haben viele schon Ihre ganzen Körner durch "zu viel" training verschossen!  
Ausreichende Regeneration wird mit zunehmendem Alter immer wichtiger.

Ich bin am Sonntag in Sulzbach 8:30 dabei, vieleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen aus dem Forum?  

Am Sa. ist wieder Bike-Activ-Treff in GK, Treffp. 14.00Uhr Kreuzburggym.  

Gruß


----------



## maixle (23. April 2004)

Gudde,

eigentlich wollte ich die Sturzdiskussion mit meinem letzten Beitrag beendet wissen, da âwie Kwi-Schan es trefflich erkannt hat â mein eigentliches Ziel erreicht war: Das einfach mal Ã¼ber die Problematik nachgedacht und ein wenig diskutiert worden ist.

...und man mÃ¶ge bemerken, dass ich in keinster Weise persÃ¶nlich geworden bin. Ich habe mich lediglich auf Fakten bezogen und entsprechend argumentiert.

An meinem Sturz bin ich natÃ¼rlich ganz alleine Schuld und muss die Folgen tragen (@Google: ...kein Biken...ich halt das nicht mehr aus...  ). Das ich die Schleife nochmal mitgefahren bin, war natÃ¼rlich meine eigene Entscheidung. Aber auch seine eigenen Entscheidungen darf man im nachhinein schonmal infrage stellen, ob sie denn so richtig waren oder nicht. Nur so setzt ein Lernprozess ein. Und zum Nachdenken hatte ich im Krankenhaus genug Zeit.

Also, kein anderer trÃ¤gt somit fÃ¼r meinen Sturz die Verantwortung ausser  mir selbst. Ich wollte einfach mit der von Google angesprochenen Ãusserung sagen, dass wir bei unseren Touren einfach noch mehr als wir das bisher schon sehr gut tun aufeinander aufpassen. Alles andere habe ich in meinem letzten Beitrag schon gesagt.

So, nun mÃ¶chte ich aber die Sturzdiskussion beendet wissen, da eigentlich alles dazu gesagt worden ist. Lasst uns nun wieder zu den erfreulichen Themen dieses Threads zurÃ¼ckkehren.

Wie sieht es denn nun eigentlich mit einem Stammtisch aus? Habt Ihr schon eine Idee, wann und wo wir ihn diesmal stattfinden lassen sollen? Soll ich einfach mal ein paar Termine posten? Sollen wir ihn wieder im Crazy Cactus stattfinden lassen?

Den Marathonisti wÃ¼nsche ich viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter in Schotten. Die Idee von Tboy zwecks Anfeuern nach Schotten zu kommen, kann ich leider nicht wahrnehmen, da ich mit meiner Frau eine Wanderung bei Worms machen werde. Ist das Alternativprogramm zur bikefreien Zeit. Ausserdem wÃ¼rde ich wahrscheinlich von meiner Frau gelyncht werden, wenn ich momentan das Thema Rennen/Bike-Marathons ansprechen wÃ¼rde.

@Google: 2 gestrichene KaffeemesslÃ¶ffel auf einen halben Liter. Wenn Du es nicht so sÃ¼ss magst, einfach mit ein bisschen mehr Wasser strecken. Sorry, hatte ich Dir vergessen zu sagen.

Naja, allen wÃ¼nsche ich viel Spass in unseren deutschen WÃ¤ldern.

Viele GrÃ¼sse
Maixle


----------



## Google (23. April 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin @all,
> 
> @google, "manchmal ist weniger mehr"!
> Ich denke Du solltest besser auf Deinen Körper hören, was geht und was
> ...



Meinst Du damit ich soll die Grundlage Arbeit Hin und Zurück lassen ??

Ich glaub auf meinen Körper höre ich und übertreibs auch nicht. Im Winter hatte ich mal ne Phase wo ich pausierte...und das war gut so. Momentan fühl ich mich einfach nur wohl. So viel trainier ich doch gar nicht. Es gibt einige hier im Thread die mehr powern...dazu gehören auch ein zwei Leutchen, die eben nicht wie ich im Thread so mitteilungsfreudig sind.  



			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: 2 gestrichene Kaffeemesslöffel auf einen halben Liter. Wenn Du es nicht so süss magst, einfach mit ein bisschen mehr Wasser strecken. Sorry, hatte ich Dir vergessen zu sagen.



Thanks a lot   

Wegen des Stammtisches: @ Ippie @ Steht Dein Angebot eigentlich noch ? Noch zu früh ??

Wenn Ihr gerne Hähnchen und Pizzen esst (eigentlich ist alles ganz gut), ne Kneipe für Euch Ok ist, können wir auch gerne mal zum Mario....

Google


----------



## SteelManni (23. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du damit ich soll die Grundlage Arbeit Hin und Zurück lassen ??
> 
> Ich glaub auf meinen Körper höre ich und übertreibs auch nicht. Im Winter hatte ich mal ne Phase wo ich pausierte...und das war gut so. Momentan fühl ich mich einfach nur wohl. So viel trainier ich doch gar nicht. Es gibt einige hier im Thread die mehr powern...dazu gehören auch ein zwei Leutchen, die eben nicht wie ich im Thread so mitteilungsfreudig sind.
> 
> Google



@google, das musst Du selbst wissen, bei 50km einfach kommst Du auf
100km Grundlage täglich!?! 

Sorry sind ja min und keine km!?! also ca. 1,5 std.

Wenn Du dann noch nach Feierabend ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen willst,
(Barbarrossa-tour) wirds sportlich. 

Wann steigt denn mal wieder eine?

Gruß


----------



## Sakir (23. April 2004)

Ahoi

also ich glaube ich werde am Montag mal aufs Bike steigen und gemütlich am Main ein bissel radeln gehen ! es juckt in den Beinen )) 
das sind bis dato schon sooo viele Tage   

ich wünsche natürlich allen schöne fahrten und den Mari´s viel Glück und schnelle Beine......

Michael

P.S. man ist mir langweilig....


----------



## thorbar (23. April 2004)

bevor doch noch jemand zusagt, ich habe dieses WE leider doch keine Zeit für ne tour. ist mir spontan was dazwischen gekommen. sorry, aber ich hoffe ich kann mich euch irgendwann nochmal anschließen. der sommer kommt ja erst noch. allen schottenfahrern von mir viel erfolg und bleibt im sattel!

thorsten


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2004)

@Lupo ... also von mir aus können wir morgen in den Taunus. Das Wetter soll auch passen. Halt en bissl zugig um die Nase. Ich sage mal 12 Uhr Parkplatz Hohemark - O.K? Nur mit was zeichne ich die Tour auf, nach dem mein Ciclo schon den Dienst quittiert hat  

Hat noch wer Lust auf Taunus  

@Schotten ... Na dann quält Euch mal schön. Viel Spaß und Erfolg  

@Stammtisch ... Hähnchen, Pizza alles gut, Terminwunsch hab ich keinen, macht halt was aus. Als Alternative kann ich wieder die Schnitzelfarm in Rodgau-Dudenhofen anbieten.

@all ... Unseren Neulingen hier im Thread ein herzliches Willkommen ... und ... einen schönen Gruß an all die weiteren heimlichen Mitleser. Meldet Euch einfach mal zu Wort. Ich komm so oder so kaum mim lesen nach  

Schönes WE  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (24. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo ... also von mir aus können wir morgen in den Taunus. Das Wetter soll auch passen. Halt en bissl zugig um die Nase. Ich sage mal 12 Uhr Parkplatz Hohemark - O.K? Nur mit was zeichne ich die Tour auf, nach dem mein Ciclo schon den Dienst quittiert hat
> 
> Hat noch wer Lust auf Taunus


also ich sach mal ja.   über meine morgige Verfassung kann ich dann heut abend genauer Auskunft geben  
Zum Aufzeichnen der Tour bleibt dir dann nur noch die Festplatte unterm Helm   falls der Speicherplatz noch was hergibt.  

Hatte eigentlich nicht noch ein anderer gewisser Dietzenbacher Interesse für morgen angemeldet?

bis heut abend  Wolfgang


----------



## Google (24. April 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du dann noch nach Feierabend ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen willst,
> (Barbarrossa-tour) wirds sportlich.
> 
> Wann steigt denn mal wieder eine?
> ...



Ich weiß es auch noch nicht so genau. Im Sommer geht bei mir die Uhr anders...Ich kann ja grundsätzlich früher lostouren und ich glaub das werd ich zu dieser Jahreszeit auch nutzen. Im Winter fand ichs klasse nicht alleine los zu ziehn und war froh wenn wir was zusammen machten. Jetzt unter der Woche find ich s besser je früher ich heim komm. Am nächsten Tag steh ich schon wieder um 5 auf und da ist es vom Schlaf her eher ungünstig deutlich nach 21:00 Uhr heim zu kommen, zu duschen, vielleicht noch was essen, etc. 

Touren nach 18:00 Uhr werd zwar ab und an unter der Woche machen aber regelmäßig die B-Tour um diese Zeit anbieten möcht ich nicht mehr.

Wenn ich darf, werd ich das eine oder andere mal Mittwochs die Biketruppe von Applied Films in Anspruch [email protected] Barracuda @ Ihr startet doch schon um 17:00 Uhr ??   Machst Du keine LMB-Einträge mehr ??

Na ja, wenn ich die B-tour fahre, halt eben jetzt eher gegen 17:00 Uhr, werd ich weiterhin im Thread informieren. 

@ Bikerfuzzy beabsichtigt zukünftig ja auch wieder die B-Tour gegen 18:30 Uhr zu fahrn. Wenn er informiert, kann man das ja auch in Anspruch nehmen.

Und nochmals Danke für' s Daumendrücken für Schotten.

Übrigens meine Gangschaltung wollt und wollt nicht...Jetzt mußt ich doch kurzfristig noch das Schaltwerk (jetzt XT 2003) und die Kassette wechseln lassen. Glück auf !! Es funktioniert endlich wieder!!!

Grüße Euch, habt schöne Touren übers WE   

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> also ich sach mal ja.   über meine morgige Verfassung kann ich dann heut abend genauer Auskunft geben


hmmm ... was haste heut noch vor? Wirklich Frammersbach  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Aufzeichnen der Tour bleibt dir dann nur noch die Festplatte unterm Helm   falls der Speicherplatz noch was hergibt.
> bis heut abend  Wolfgang


ohhh ... schwerer Ausnahmefehler  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens meine Gangschaltung wollt und wollt nicht...Jetzt mußt ich doch kurzfristig noch das Schaltwerk (jetzt XT 2003) und die Kassette wechseln lassen. Glück auf !! Es funktioniert endlich wieder!!!
> Google


öhmm ... bis de sicher das Du da kein Geld aus em Fenster gemissen hast? Du hast glaube ich erzählt, das Du 2000 KM auf em Bike hast. Naja, je nach Fahrstiel kann da schon ne Kassette hinnüber sein, aber eher ne Kette. Und was en Schaltwerk haben sollte kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen  Oder hats nen Knacks beim Dein Ablug bekommen  Haste eigentlich die 1. Inspektion machen lassen. So Laufräder zentrieren etc.  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (24. April 2004)

@ Google Ippi Yakko kommt eigentlich noch jemand von euch heute nach Schotten die Strecke bischen abfahren ganz locker. Hugo und ich treffen uns um 14.30 Uhr in Schotten aufm Sportplatz und rollen dann mal locker die Strecke ab und holen Startnummern und später vielleicht noch die Portion Nudeln ab.


----------



## yakko (24. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Google Ippi Yakko kommt eigentlich noch jemand von euch heute nach Schotten die Strecke bischen abfahren ganz locker. Hugo und ich treffen uns um 14.30 Uhr in Schotten aufm Sportplatz und rollen dann mal locker die Strecke ab und holen Startnummern und später vielleicht noch die Portion Nudeln ab.



Wie du sicherlich gemerkt hast, war ich nicht dabei, habe bei einem Umzug geholfen. Habe mich natürlich verhoben, hoffe es ist bis morgen weg...

Was anderes: kann mir jemand Gels (2-3, Zitrone) mitbringen, meine sind leider noch nicht angekommen. Biete Bares oder Rückgabe identischer Ware nach Erhalt meiner Lieferung.

Dann hoffentlich bis morgen...


yakko


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. April 2004)

Unseren Rennfahrern gutes gelingen, schnelle Beine und immer genug Luft zwischen Erde und Felge  

Für die Sulzbach Fraktion tolles Wetter und eine super g... Touren führung.

Werd morgen mal wieder etwas RR fahren.

Bin mal gespannt wie unsere zwei super Racer abschneiden  

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (24. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Unseren Rennfahrern gutes gelingen, schnelle Beine und immer genug Luft zwischen Erde und Felge
> 
> Für die Sulzbach Fraktion tolles Wetter und eine super g... Touren führung.
> 
> ...



naja...google is gehandicapet und yakko weiss ja noch nich ob er die zwei durch fährt
reifen is n gutes stichwort  ...hätt fast noch vergessen die reifen ncoh zu befüllen

hab die starterliste nochma ausgewertet...also auf die lange scheinen nach gestrigem stand nur 167 leute zu gehn....die ersten 100 bekommen punkte, wenn mir nich jemand das schaltwerk abfährt müssts machbar sein, wenn man aber bedenkt dass von den 167 gut die hälfte mit lizenz fährt, wird die luft doch wieder zieml. dünn....
jetz wird noch ne kleinigkeit gefuttert und dann geschlafen

viel spass wünsch ich morgen allen, ganz egal wo sie fahrn, hauptsache sie fahrn


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. April 2004)

Hugo, husch husch

mach dir mal kein Kopp, wegen den Lizenzfahrern, jede Wette das du wenigstens 10 hinter dir lässt!

Dir und Tboy viel Erfolg!!

Nacht


----------



## yakko (24. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> naja...google is gehandicapet und yakko weiss ja noch nich ob er die zwei durch fährt



Auf jeden Fall sieht es mit dem Rücken schon wieder ganz gut aus, bin grade 10 km mit einem Call-a-bike Fahrrad (Deutsche Bahn) umhergegurkt, und keinerlei Probleme mehr. Wenn ich jetzt auch noch schlafen gehe und morgen rechtzeitig wach werde, sieht es gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.
Bir morgen dann.

yakko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (25. April 2004)

Guten morgten alle bin schon seit ner halben Stunde wach. Hab Müsli und Brötchen gefuttert ich denke jetzt kanns los gehen   

Mal schauen wies wird wär schön wenn wir 10 Lizensler hinter uns lassen    

Viel spaß in Sulzbach.


----------



## Lupo (25. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ... was haste heut noch vor? Wirklich Frammersbach


Genau! Haben gestern die Strecke mal (fast  ) komplett abgefahrn. 
Ich merk natürlich die hm noch in meinen morschen Knochen, was aber der Taunustour heut keinen Abbruch tut. Kann höchstens sein, dass ich bergauf bissi langsamer bin  

bis später Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Haben gestern die Strecke mal (fast  ) komplett abgefahrn.
> Ich merk natürlich die hm noch in meinen morschen Knochen, was aber der Taunustour heut keinen Abbruch tut. Kann höchstens sein, dass ich bergauf bissi langsamer bin
> 
> bis später Wolfgang



macht gar nichts. Bin auch nicht der Schnellste. Und überhaupt der Weg is das Ziel  

Bis später ...

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (25. April 2004)

rennbericht nummer eins

google mit kaputter kette, yakko nach der ersten runde ausgestiegen, tboy mit defekter kurbel....kein guter tag für den thread...aber da gabs ja noch jemanden  
das endgültige ergebnis hab ich noch ncih, weiss daher noch nciht wie viel punkte ich hab, aber!!!
zeitgleich mit der ersten frau in die zweite runde gegangen
die erste runde unter 2 std. geschafft(und damit renè könig 6 minuten abgenommen der ja nur eine runde gefahrn is...YES-Strike)
die gesamte strecke in 4:25, damit n schnitt von knapp 20(erste runde schneller als 22!!!) und für 88km und 2200hm(nach meiner uhr) alles andere als schlecht
war aber auch ne super schnelle strecke

alles in allem würd ich sagen, hats sich gelohnt...jetz hoff ich ma noch auf n paar punkte und alles is in butter!


----------



## tboy0709 (25. April 2004)

Naja Hugo hats ja schon geschrieben bei ca Km 30 in der ersten Runde hatte sich bei mir die Kurbel gelöst bis dahin lag ich wirklich gut im Rennen an 15-20 Position von ca 200 ebes Fahrern davon 100 Lizenzler. Ich schätze das ich am ende und die ersten 40 gekommen wäre. Denn die Gruppe mit der ich gefahren bin sind alle so um platz 10 bis 40 eingetrudelt. 
Naja für den aller ersten Mara den ich je gefahren bin mit einem doch recht starken Fahrerfeld wars ganz gut hab mich nämlich spitze gefühlt.

Aber Frammersbach kommt ja auch bald. Aber wenigstens hat Hugo zu ende gefahren ohne Defekt als einziger von uns.   Freu mich jetzt schon auf Frammersbach da wirds noch besser bestimmt   

Wenns so weiter geht mit der Form werd ich vielleicht doch noch Profi    kleiner Scherz   

Zur strecke: Zuerst gings 12km aufwärts 550 hm waren zu überwinden die häfte davon auf nem Singletrail. Oben auf dem höchsten Punkt angekommen gings nen Wiesentrail abwärts bevor es gleich wieder ne kleine Steigung hoch ging also nix mit ERholung voll stoff weiter   . Dann gings ne ganze zeit über geschotterte Waldautobahn auch mit mächtig Tempo dazwischen nochmal ein 200 hm Anstieg. Danach gings wieder Trailabfahrten runter mit teilweiße matschigen Stellen. Dann kahm nochmal ein 100 hm 'Anstieg ders insich hatte  Die restlichen HM waren zwischendrin immer mal wieder ein paar kleine langgezogene Anstiege. Alles in allem war die Strecke recht schön und vorallem Technisch anspruchsvoll und schnell mächtig schnell.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> die gesamte strecke in 4:25, damit n schnitt von knapp 20(erste runde schneller als 22!!!) und für 88km und 2200hm(nach meiner uhr)


Na @Lupo, da waren wir ja gar nicht sooooo schlecht unterwegs. Wir haben so ca. die Hälfte von dem Hugo geschriebenen geschaft. Glaube 44 KM bei 2,5 Std. und 1000 + X an HM (O.K. war mal ne Pause drinn ... aber die zählt nicht    )

Wir sind bei herrlichem Wetter und bomben Aussicht in Taunus unterwegs gewesen  Sind nach Karte gefahren. Ein bissel wußte Lupo, ein bissl ich, damit ham wir ne schöne Tour zustande gebracht. 

Ständig hab ich auf mein Ciclo Halter geguggt und nix drinn  Ich hätt  können. Lupo hat ne gute Idee gehabt. Wir hätten uns den Polar von @Sakir leihen können. Er kann im Moment eh nix mit anfangen  O.K. war gemein. Aber wer den Schaden hat ... Rest kennt Ihr. Er sitzt zu Hause und scharrt sicher mit den Hufen.

Wie auch immer. Ich bin wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen nach 2 Jahren Taunusabstinenz. @Lupo, all auf baldige Wiederholung  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (25. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das Hugo als einziges in Ziel gekommen ist, ist nicht ganz korrekt! Ich habe auch das Ziel erreicht. Zwar mit rasselnder Kassette, die zwischendurch mal schon mal mit der Hand festgezogen hatte, aber dennoch im Ziel. Ich bin halt ein unauffälliges Rennen gefahren. Meine Fahrwerte waren für meine Verhältnisse recht gut: 44 km - 1045 hm - 2:22:32 + 3,5 min Kassette festziehen - 18,56 Ø. Ich bin zufrieden mit dieser Zeit. 
Die Strecke war sehr schön zu fahren. Der Boden war etwas feucht und dadurch nicht zu hart. Die ersten 10 km ging es ganz ordentlich nach oben, was meiner körperlichen Fahrgewohnheit nicht sehr entgegen kam. Für mich ist es besser, wenn die ersten 10 km etwas flacher sind. Ich hatte dazu noch recht starke Rückenschmerzen. Ich muß mal schauen, was ich zur Stärkung meiner Rückenmuskulatur tun kann. Das nervt unglaublich!. Schade das Google vor mir liegend mit einem irrepparabelen defekt ausgefallen war. Ich hätte gerne noch eine Vergleichszeit gehabt. Hoffentlich wird die Reparatur nicht so teuer.
Für alle Thread-Teilnehmer, ob Kurz- oder Langstrecke, hatten wir doch eine recht hohe Ausfallquote.  Aber in Frammersbach geht's in die nächste Runde.

Hochrechnung: Wenn ich meine Zeit für Frammersbach hochrechne, wären das ca. 3,5 Std Fahrzeit + X. Wenn's nur so einfach wäre, wie Mathematik.  Schaun mer mal.

also bis demnächst

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (25. April 2004)

Hallo @all,

ein dickes Lob an den MTB 26 Zoll Sulzbach e.V.  
War eine schöne Strecke, mit knackigen Anstiegen und rasanten
Downhills  
Die Verpflegung war optimal, nach 15,30, und 45km gabs was zu futtern
und zu trinken.   
Wir sind in Gruppen/20 ab 8.30 auf die 60er tour gestartet.
Die Runde war 30km lang, also sind wir 2mal gefahren.  
Kurz nach dem Start hat sich unsere erste Gruppe gleich mal verfranzt,
so daß wir wieder n gutes Stück zurück fahren mussten  
Die Markierungen mit Sägespänen auf dem Boden waren manchmal erst
sehr spät zu sehen.

Später dann mussten wir nur den MTB-Schildern folgen. 
Trotzdem mussten wir immer gut aufpassen keins zu verpassen!
Es waren einige bekannte Gesichter zu sehen, Lars von AF Christoph
aus Hösbach und ich sind die ganze Streche zusammen gefahren.  
Hat vom Tempo her super gepasst, Lob an den Hösbacher!  

Leider hat gleich nach dem Start mein Ciclo den Geist aufgegeben, hatten
also keine km und hm und leider auch kein Schnitt.  

Alles in allem eine gelungene Veranstaltung die man wiederholen sollte!  

Gruß


----------



## Google (25. April 2004)

Hallo Leutz, 

Ihr habts ja schon gehört. Die Kette ist bei Kilometer 20 gerissen. Das Schaltauge ist auch völlig hinüber   Hoffentlich hat das neue Schaltwerk nix mit abbekommen. Ein bißchen frustig bin ich schon....immerhin waren ein paar Leute noch hinter mir.   Tja, hätte wohl gleich die Kette mit erneuern lassen müssen auch wenn die alte erst ca. 500 km aufen Buckel hatte. Bei mir hat es sich voll bewahrheitet, daß man Neues erst mal ein paar Wochen vorher testen sollte. Leider hatte ich aber keine andere Wahl wie ich schon berichtet habe.

Zum Marathon selbst meine Eindrücke: @ Tboy, Hugo, verbessert mich wenns nicht stimmt. Ich hab mich da mal umgeschaut und muß sagen, daß fast alle Teilnehmer mir ziemlich fitt und trainiert vorkamen. Selbst das Gros der  Hobbyfahrer machte mir den Eindruck, da sie Ihr Hobby sehr Ernst nahmen und ich glaub, daß die Marathonis ein recht hohes Niveau hatten.....In Frammersbach kann ich mir aufgrund der zu erwartenden Teilnehmerzahl das nicht vorstellen, so daß man im Gesamtergebnis besser als in Schotten aussehen dürfte  

Die ganze Strecke lang hab ich gewartet Leute einzuholen, die sich überschätzt haben. Ei wo warnse denn ?   Ich konnt lediglich zu einem langsam aufschließen den ich auch kurz hinter mir ließ, bis ich meinen Defekt hatte...  der kam mit 2:22 ins Ziel, an dem ich mich jetzt mal orientiere.....Außer ein bißchen Rückenschmerzen (Muskelaufbau fehlt ) gings mir gut...Mein Handicap hab ich beim fahrn nicht mehr gespürt  

@ Übrigens Barracuda @ Seit Freitag hab ich keinen Krücken mehr benötigt....Ich bring sie demnächst wieder bei Dir vorbei....

Auch wenn ich nur 20 Km gefahrn bin merk ich sie in den [email protected] Ippie wie fühlst Du Dich ?

Ich hoffe, daß ich in Frammersbach  ohne Defekt das Mittelfeld erreichen kann.....Viel an Leistung draufpacken geht nicht mehr, sind bis dahin ja nur noch drei Wochen.

Grüzi Google


----------



## tboy0709 (25. April 2004)

Tja da haste recht Google dort war wohl der größte Teil schon sehr trainiert vorallme die Lizenzfahrer waren sehr hochkarätige dabei. Umso mehr hat es mich gewundert das ich so weit vorne mit dabei war aber anscheinend bin ich doch nicht so schlecht wie ich glaubte  

Ja die Bike-Challenge ist hat recht hoch dotiert von den Preisgeldern so das auch viele gute Fahrer dort am Start waren und ich sag mal das das ein richtiges einziges Rennen ist nicht wie in Frammersbach dort sehen das ein großteil der Teilnehmer einfach als Gaudi nehm ich mal an.

Ich denke das in Frammersbach doch einiges mehr geht. Wie Du schon sagtest auf grund der hohen Teilnehmerzahl werden da auch eher viele Hobbyfahrer dabei sein die auch als solche zu bezeichnen sind. Wobei die Spitze natürlich wieder ein sehr hohes Niveau haben wird.
Viele von den Hobbyfahrer heute kann man ja echt nicht als wirkliche Hobbyfahrer sehen wenn dann schon eher als wirklich hochmotivierte Hobbybiker. 
Und was hatte ich gesagt fast alle rasiert  Tja der erodynamische Effekt ist eben doch nicht auser auch zu lassen


----------



## Google (25. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hatte ich gesagt fast alle rasiert  Tja der erodynamische Effekt ist eben doch nicht auser auch zu lassen



Und weiter ?? Ich werd mir in Frammersbach auf die Schenkel "not shaved !!! " draufmalen  Shaven ist doch nur sinnvoll wenn man regelmäßig Massagen erhält.

Außerdem bin ich auch rasiert. Mer kanns halt nur nett sehn.....Muuaaahahaha


----------



## Sakir (25. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ständig hab ich auf mein Ciclo Halter geguggt und nix drinn  Ich hätt  können. Lupo hat ne gute Idee gehabt. Wir hätten uns den Polar von @Sakir leihen können. Er kann im Moment eh nix mit anfangen  O.K. war gemein. Aber wer den Schaden hat ... Rest kennt Ihr. Er sitzt zu Hause und scharrt sicher mit den Hufen.
> 
> Wie auch immer. Ich bin wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen nach 2 Jahren Taunusabstinenz. @Lupo, all auf baldige Wiederholung
> 
> Erdi01



Ahoi

da hst du wohl recht, ich ärger mich daheim dusselig ....... besonders bei solchen aktivitäten wie ihr sie gemacht habt !
das einzige was mir ein wenig trost gibt, mein Laptop ist da   
ich werde warscheinlich morgen mittag mal eine Runde am Main aus Asphalt drehen und schauen wie es geht.... ich habe zwar immernoch schmerzen bei bestimmten oder hektischen Bewegungen... allerdings weiss ich nicht so genau, ob sie nicht von einer schutzhaltung meinerseits kommt...
bis Freitag muss ich noch diese Entzündungshemmenden Schmerztabletten nehmen und dann werde ich es wohl genauer wissen....
es ist aber total ätzend daheim zu sitzen und alle berichten von tollen touren etc. und man ist durch so nen mist gehindert..... das ärgert mich schon sehr doll.....   

bis dann Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Hugo hats ja schon geschrieben bei ca Km 30 in der ersten Runde hatte sich bei mir die Kurbel gelöst ...


Tboy, nicht böse sein, aber hast du schon mal was von Werkzeug gehört!!
Das ganze gibt es auch in Händyform, ist bei mir auch immer im Rennen dabei!!

Aber Respekt für deine Leistung bis dahin und auch Hugo, chapo.

Denn anderen Racern auch alle Achtung  

Bin heute nur etwas RR gefahren und war 3h im Zirkus Krone  

Schade das ich nicht mit nach Sulzbach kommen konnte, SteelMannis Bericht hört sich ja echt gut an.
War er der einzige aus unserem Thread?????

Nacht


----------



## Hugo (25. April 2004)

ippie is auch mit gefahrn?
hab ich das im thread überlesen oder hattest du dich kurzfrisitg dafür entschlossen?

nochma was zum rennen...also muss den leuten von der orga ein dickes lob aussprechen...zwar gabs n kleinen kritikpunkt, und das warn die streckenmarkierungen, die warn nich immer sofort sehr gut zu sehn, aber ansonsten TOP!!!
die verpflegung war wirklich gut(richtet euch drauf ein dass die in frammersbach nich so gut is!) es gab bananen, riegel, getränke in bechern, oder wenn man wollte je ein halber liter in flaschen.
auch warn die zugaben im starterpackage voll in ordnung, und pasta gabs auch schon sehr viel schlechtere.
dafür dass der marathon erstmals ausgetragen wurde wars echt nah an der perfektion....das mit der streckenbeschreibung haben die orgajungs schon mitbekommen, so dass wir davon ausgehn können dass es nächstes jahr besser wird, und wenn der mara dann bissi bekannter is gibts vielleicht uahc mehr "hobby-fahrer"


----------



## Hugo (25. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Tboy, nicht böse sein, aber hast du schon mal was von Werkzeug gehört!!
> Das ganze gibt es auch in Händyform, ist bei mir auch immer im Rennen dabei!!
> 
> Aber Respekt für deine Leistung bis dahin und auch Hugo, chapo.
> ...




@barracuda

die xtr kurbel kannste ohne spezialwerkzeug nich anständig fixiern, noch zu allem übel is die "fixier-schraube" das kleine schwarze ding welches zum einstellen des spiels gebraucht wird verloren gegangen, deswegen war leider nix mit repariern

aber war schon krass....tboy steht am rand, und hüpft wie rumpelstielzchen durch die gegend...ich denk mir nur"ne der hat doch kein platten, oder?!?!)

naja, der gleiche fehler passiert kein zweites ma


----------



## Kwi-Schan (25. April 2004)

@Marathonisti - Habe gerade Eure Rennberichte gelesen - sehr spannend! Freut mich, dass wenigstens zwei das Ziel erreicht haben und bei Euren Berichten habe ich mit denjenigen, die Pech hatten, zusammen gelitten - wünsche mehr Erfolg in Frammersbach!!

Tja, mein Wochenende war " bikefrei" - dafür habe ich heute einen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs gemacht, damit ich für die nächsten Touren mit Euch gerüstet bin   Hoffentlich brauche ich's nie....

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ippie is auch mit gefahrn?
> hab ich das im thread überlesen oder hattest du dich kurzfrisitg dafür entschlossen?



Kann es sein das Du Ippie noch gar nicht kennen gelernt hast ?? Jedenfalls fuhr/stand er Samstag/Sonntag meist mit mir zusammen wenn wir uns trafen    

@ Alle @  Morgen hab ich so gegen 17:00 Uhr ne Grundlagentour am Main vor (Treffpunkt Steinheim). Wer Interesse hat, im Thread einfach melden....

@ Barracuda @ Wenn ich die Krücken zurück bringe, mußte mir mal Dein Multitool zeigen......

@ Sakir @ Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück bei Deinen heutigen Testlauf   

@ Lupo @ Wie ist jetzt Dein erster  Eindruck von der Frammersbachstrecke ?? Und bei Euren Taunustouren bin ich auch dann und wann dabei !! Immer brav hier im Thread ankündigen. Sonst gibts Haue   

Google


----------



## Ippie (26. April 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@[email protected] wie an meiner Startnummer zu sehen (359) hatte ich mich als 59.er Lizenzfreier Teilnehmer angemeldet. Das war nicht so kurzfristig. Ich habe es auch nicht so oft erwähnt. Aber gesehen haben wir uns am Samstag und am Sonntag.   Übrigens fahre ich auch in Frammersbach. 

@[email protected]  meine Muskeln spüre ich überhaupt nicht. Meine Muskelkraft  habe ich gestern nicht ganz ausgereizt. Das was mich unglaublich gehemmt hat waren die teilweise starken Rückenschmerzen. Das entwickelt sich bei mir, gerade bei langen Steigungen, zu einem großen Problem.  Ich muß unbedingt was dagegen tun, weil das hat mir gestern ganz schön den Spaß verdorben. Im nachhinein war das in Schotten mein Negativ-Erlebnis.  
Als erstes werde ich meine Bike-Geometrie verändern und schauen, ob es besser wird. Und Parallel noch etwas für die Rückenmuskulatur tun.

@[email protected] dir weiterhin Gute Besserung. 

@[email protected] scheint ja eine schöne Strecke zu sein. Vielleicht können wir in kürze mal dort zusammen fahren.

@[email protected] na warst Du mal wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs? 

bis demnächst

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. April 2004)

Was HUGO so über die XTR Kurbel schreib ist ja sehr Interessant!! Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum die eine R (=Race) da dran schreiben, wenn du für die Reparatur ein Werkzeugkoffer brauchst. 
Mein Fazit, keine XTR Kurbel an ein Racebike wenn man diese nicht mit einem Handytool reparieren kann!!!!

Wo mit wir zum zweiten Thema kämen!
Google, ich habe mir dieses Teil zugelegt für Unterwegs http://www.sks-germany.de/de/stage.php?mod=detail&cid=3&id=1&zg=0&seite=1&start=0
hab es bis jetzt aber noch nicht gebraucht  

Noch mal was für Google und alle anderen!

Die "Bike Touren" von AF finden immer Mittwochs um 17:00 Uhr statt, Treffpunk ist der Parkplatz von AF!

Hoffe meine Arbeitskollegen haben nicht dagegen wenn da immer mehr nicht AF Leute mit kommen   Bis jetzt gab es aber keine Schimpfe  

Bis dann


----------



## lessiw33 (26. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Tboy, nicht böse sein, aber hast du schon mal was von Werkzeug gehört!!
> Das ganze gibt es auch in Händyform, ist bei mir auch immer im Rennen dabei!!
> 
> Aber Respekt für deine Leistung bis dahin und auch Hugo, chapo.
> ...



Hi,

ich war auch in Sulzbach und die Strecke war wirklich schön. Hab mich zwar zweimal kurz verfrannst (kommt davon wenn man so langsam ist und auf der zweiten Runde fast alleine rumeiert...), aber es war ein gutes Training für mich. Lt. Ciclo waren es 65 km mit ca. 1200 HM.  Die Strecke ist permanent ausgeschildert und mal eine "Reise Wert",  obwohl man teilweise höllisch aufpassen muss, so manchen Trail, der plötzlich im Wald verschwindet zu finden.

Jetzt mal eine etwas peinlichere Frage: Ich bin ja relativer Neuling und auch technisch noch ziemlich unerfahren, wenn´s um MTB´s geht. Ich habe da ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen zur Pflege (Kette, Kassette, Kurbel etc.) - Reinigung und Wartung. Gestern habe ich auch einen Kettenriss auf der Strecke beobachtet. Ich habe weder Kettennieter noch sonstige Tools geschweige denn wüßte ich, wie eine Kette genietet wird... Auch mit den ganzen Einstellungen (Schaltung, Scheibenbremsen, Züge etc.) kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Was ratet ihr einem Neuling wie mir? Gibt´s da Bücher bzw. Workshops, wo man sich das mal reinziehen könnte? So schwer kanns ja nicht sein. Dann natürlich die Frage nach dem richtigen Tool (und wie es zu bedienen, was gehört zur Grundausstattung...). OK, soviel zum peinlichen Teil, aber jetzt ist es raus.

Den Schotten-Teilnehmern Glückwünsch, auch denen, die leider nicht ins Ziel kamen. Wie ich den Zeiten entnehme, seid ihr verdammt gut unterwegs, Respekt!

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## Lupo (26. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
war ja wirklich ein aufregendes WE gewesen!
Erstmal nen fetten Glückwunsch an alle Finisher, insbesondere an Ippie, der trotz technischem Defekt noch das Ziel erreicht hat und das netmal so übel!  
Mit Hinterrädern hastes wohl net so,Ippie. Erst in Vilbel das ganze Rad verlorn und jetzt die Kasette. Und ein bissi mehr Promotion wär auch net schlecht.  
Ausserdem heist des net:_das Hugo als einziges in Ziel gekommen ist, ist nicht ganz korrekt_ sondern: *Ey du Spast, ich war auch dabei!*

Was war eigentlich mit yakko? Haste dir auf dem DB-Rad dermassen den Fahrstil versaut dass du aufgegeben hast?   Und google´s Kette würde ich mir auch gern mal ansehen, die reisst doch net ohne Grund nach 500km.  

Frammersbach: das Ganze besteht aus 3 Anstiegen +Grabig. Der erste ist konditionell der schwerste, der 3. auf Asphalt der leichteste. Die Abfahrten sind teils Rückewege und die Tätigkeit mehrerer Holzhackerbuam + schwerem Gerät lässt darauf schliessen, dass die in 3Wochen net grad besser werden.Dazu kommt noch eine schnelle Abfahrt über ne Forstautobahn wobei jede Menge Rollsplit dem Vortrieb physikalische Grenzen setzt. Die Fliekraft lässt grüssen   ansonsten: Technisch eher anspruchslos, konditionell schwer. Mein Resumé: ich brauch´s net nochmal, einmal langt.  

@erdi: schön, dasses dir im Taunus gefallen hat, ich glaub da geht noch mehr (entdecke die Möglichkeiten  ) 

bis später, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (26. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]@  meine Muskeln spüre ich überhaupt nicht. Meine Muskelkraft  habe ich gestern nicht ganz ausgereizt. Das was mich unglaublich gehemmt hat waren die teilweise starken Rückenschmerzen. Das entwickelt sich bei mir, gerade bei langen Steigungen, zu einem großen Problem.  Ich muß unbedingt was dagegen tun, weil das hat mir gestern ganz schön den Spaß verdorben. Im nachhinein war das in Schotten mein Negativ-Erlebnis.
> Als erstes werde ich meine Bike-Geometrie verändern und schauen, ob es besser wird. Und Parallel noch etwas für die Rückenmuskulatur tun......
> 
> [email protected]@ scheint ja eine schöne Strecke zu sein. Vielleicht können wir in kürze mal dort zusammen fahren.........


Muckimässig spür ich heut auch nix mehr. Aber die Rückenmuskulatur spür ich ebenso...trotz der nur 20 Km. Ich werd heut mal schauen, ob ich vielleicht doch wenigstens schon eine Übung wieder machen kann. Betrifft halt genau die Schmerzgegend   

Wenn Du noch ne kleine Besserung für Frammerbach erreichen willst, mußt Du noch heute regelmäßig damit beginnen !! Sonst bringst gar nix mehr !!

Will auch mal Sulzbach fahrn !!! Von mir aus sehr bald !!! 


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal was für Google und alle anderen!
> 
> Die "Bike Touren" von AF finden immer Mittwochs um 17:00 Uhr statt, Treffpunk ist der Parkplatz von AF!
> 
> Hoffe meine Arbeitskollegen haben nicht dagegen wenn da immer mehr nicht AF Leute mit kommen   Bis jetzt gab es aber keine Schimpfe


Könnt das echt ein Problem mit Deinen Arbeitskollegen geben ?? Schreckt mich ein bißchen zurück. Auf was fürn Leistungsstand sind die denn so ?? Sarch kenn ich ja schon. Der meldet sich ja auch nimmer  


			
				lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> .....OK, soviel zum peinlichen Teil, aber jetzt ist es raus.


Muß Dir nicht peinlich sein. Bin diesbezüglich ähnlich schlau wie Du und Stehe auch dazu....Man lernt eben immer ein bißchen mehr dazu.....


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ......Ausserdem heist des net:_das Hugo als einziges in Ziel gekommen ist, ist nicht ganz korrekt_ sondern: *Ey du Spast, ich war auch dabei!*........
> 
> ........Mein Resumé: ich brauch´s net nochmal, einmal langt.  ........


@ Lupo @ Bist ja heut richtig lockerlustig drauf    

Vielleicht hat der David ja mehr nach den "shaved legs" geschaut Muaaahahaha   ( Nurn Spass..Gell ??)

Schade das Du Frammersbach nicht fährst   

Grüzi Google


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2004)

@google
doch gesehn hab ich ippie ma vor n paar monaten aber um ehrlich zu sein sehn die meistne leute im winter-bikeoutfit einfach anders aus, wie im frühjahrs-jeans look  

hab aber auch um erhlich zu sein nich darauf geachtet wer da jetz dabei war...hab mich seelisch und moralisch aufs rennen vorbereitet  

@barracuda
die alten xtr, oder lx oder xt oder was auch immer shimano kurbeln kannste unterwegs auch nich flicken, es sei den du hast n 10-er inbus am tool, und das tool hab ich bislang noch nirgends gefunden  
noch dazu bezweifle ich dass du ne passende schraube für deine kurbel immer mitführst, oder?

@lupo da biste aber schief gewickelt....frammersbach besteht aus 5 anstiegen, wobei der letzte eigentlich 1,5 sind, geht rund 200 meter rauf, dann bissi runter, und wieder hoch und wieder runter und wieder hoch

ich weiss ja net wo ihr da rumgetuckert seid, aber nich auf der marathon strecke  
für alle dies gern ma sehn würden im höhenprofil
http://www.spessart-bike.de/Marathon/Strecke/60__120_km/Hohenprofil/hohenprofil.html

für die die ne gute platzierung anstreben:
aufm ersten gas geben, den zweiten dann locker angehn, aber keine plätze verliern.
den dritten auch wieder locker, den vierten(asphalt) stoff geben und den letzten nich übertrieben angehn, auch wenns schwer fällt...wer noch nie im grabig war, kanns nich verstehn, dafür werdet ihrs sehn....wer n pulsmesser hat, nur auf den achten, bis ihr min. 1km ausm grabig raus seid!!!


----------



## Google (26. April 2004)

@ Hugo @ Gibts vielleicht noch ein gescheiteres Höhenprofil ? Vom Maßstab find ichs ziemlich ungenau....


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2004)

das höhenprofil is doch perfekt...weisst du wie lang ich betteln musst ´bis ich so ein gutes von schotten hatte, das ja dann die runde hier im thread gemacht hat  
was willsten konkret wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (26. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] ich habe die Ergebnisliste durchforstet, aber Deine Plazierung nicht gefunden. Haben die Dich vergessen? Yakko und mich habe ich gefunden!

@[email protected] ich werde mal zum Krankengymnast gehen und mich mal wegen Rückenstärkung erkundigen. Morgen 17:00 Uhr ist für mich zu früh. Ich werde heute abend eine Feierabendrunde drehen und morgen schaun mer mal.

@[email protected] Schade das Du nicht in Frammersbach mitfährst. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2004)

die ham mich echt vergessen...gleich ma ne email schreiben...die schweine ham die selbe kacke letztes jahr schon ma gebracht


----------



## Lupo (26. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @lupo da biste aber schief gewickelt....frammersbach besteht aus 5 anstiegen, wobei der letzte eigentlich 1,5 sind, geht rund 200 meter rauf, dann bissi runter, und wieder hoch und wieder runter und wieder hoch
> 
> ich weiss ja net wo ihr da rumgetuckert seid, aber nich auf der marathon strecke
> für alle dies gern ma sehn würden im höhenprofil
> ...



ups, da hab ich Einen glatt unterschlagen: also 4 + Grabig  
die Strecke hab ich schon gefunden, da kannste einen drauf lassen.
*JEDENFALLS BESSER ALS DU DEN CRAZY CACTUS*


----------



## Google (26. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich werde mal zum Krankengymnast gehen und mich mal wegen Rückenstärkung erkundigen. Morgen 17:00 Uhr ist für mich zu früh. Ich werde heute abend eine Feierabendrunde drehen und morgen schaun mer mal.



Google doch mal...  Das hab ich schon gefunden:

http://www.feel-fit.com/index.php4?thema=fitnessuebungen&unterthema=031125

Wenn Du eine Übung für die Lendenwirbel und dazu Situps regelmäßig machst, reicht das locker...Ist jedenfalls bei mir so.

Hier noch Tipps für die Damen    :

http://www.menshealth.de/d/23658

Find ich sch(t)ööööööhhhn wennn man sich gegenseitig helfen kann....

@ Hugo @ bei einem kleineren Maßstab ist das Höhenprofil eben genauer.....Die kleinen Steigungen/Gefälle interessieren mich halt auch


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Google doch mal...  Das hab ich schon gefunden:
> 
> http://www.feel-fit.com/index.php4?thema=fitnessuebungen&unterthema=031125
> 
> ...



die kleinen sind zieml. uninteressant weil eben wirklich klein
von den steigungs-%. brauchste dir kein kopp machen, bergauf gibts ausser im grabig nich mehr als 10, und bergab kann man fast immer einfach laufen lassen, weils entweder nicht steil is, oder eben ne forstautobahn, welche dann in der regel auch nich zu steil is

schaltauge schon bestellt? neue kette schon am rad?

lupo: jetz wirste aber persöhnl. aber weil ich mich mit sontagsfahrern nich streiten will sag ich einfach nix mehr dazu


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar mit rasselnder Kassette, die zwischendurch mal schon mal mit der Hand festgezogen hatte,
> 
> Für alle Thread-Teilnehmer, ob Kurz- oder Langstrecke, hatten wir doch eine recht hohe Ausfallquote.





			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> google mit kaputter kette, yakko nach der ersten runde ausgestiegen, tboy mit defekter kurbel....kein guter tag für den thread...aber da gabs ja noch jemanden


also das mit Ausfallquote geht mir nich in de Kopp  Von der Perfektion eines roten F1 Teams seid Ihr anscheind weit entfernt  Wartet Ihr Eure Bikes nich bevor Ihr in so nen Mara geht.

Wie und warum löst sich ne Kurbel  
Warum reist ne Kette und verbiegt sich ein Schaltauge  
Wie und warum löst sich en Ritzelpaket  

Ich hab nur eine Erklärung dafür: Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten  

Naja is ja eigentlich wurscht, auf ein Neues  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (26. April 2004)

@ Barracuda naja Hugo hat ja schon fast alles gesagt. Natürlich hatte ich ein miniTool dabei sonst hät ich die restlich 14km schieben können oder auf einem Bein zurück fahren können. 


Aber jetzt stell Dir mal die Situation vor. Ich in ner Gruppe mit ca 8 Leuten Gruppe läuft einfach super und pass auch zusammen Puls Schnitt 170 (Renntempo). Dann aufeinmal ich will gerade wFührungsarbei leisten tret ich ins lehre. Bis dato wusste ich noch gar nicht das wir so gut vorne lagen. Erstmal biste auf 180 dann fängts an die Kurbel geht nicht gleich drauf die Brille läuft an Du siehst wie auf einmal immer mehr Leute an einem vorbei fahren (erst da ist mir klar geworden das ich ganz vorne mit dabei war     ) Naja dann fängste an auszukühlen der Puls kommt runter dann hast eh schon verloren alleine kommst nie wieder so weit nach vorne wenn ne Gruppe erstmal läuft dann läuft die halt auch. 

Aber ich bin selbst dran schuld die Kurbeln waren das einzige was ich nicht mehr nachgezogen hatte (wozu auch was soll an ner Kurbel schon sein    )

Mich ärgert es nur weil ich dann hätte schon Punkte absahnen hätte können im ersten lauf so lohnt es sich schon gar nicht mehr in die Gesamtwertung zu fahren weil der lauf fehlt und es sind ja nur drei   shit happens


----------



## tboy0709 (26. April 2004)

@ ERdi ach ja wegen warum passiert denn sowas wartet ihr eure Bikes nicht. Ich denke das ich mein Bike sehr gut warte und auch einiges davon verstehe und auch eigentlich alles selbst mach was am Bike anfällt aber so ein Rennen, denn dies war ein Rennen und kein Volksmara wie vielleicht einige andere Veranstaltungen die noch kommen wo der großteilder Leute nicht auf Leistung fahren sonder einfach nur um dabei zu sein, folgt meist eigenen Gesetzgebungen was Defekte angeht   komisch das ist aber es ist halt so schon oft genug von früher mitbekommen man fährt die ganze zeit Defektfrei und am Renntag ist dann irgendwas. Und wenns nur der Tacho ist der auf einmal net geht


----------



## Google (26. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> schaltauge schon bestellt? neue kette schon am rad?



Jaaa. Genauso isses das Schaltauge kommt hoffentlich am Freitag noch. Das alte klopp ich mir richtig gerade als Notersatz. Der Günther von Bikeaktiv in Großkrotzenburg hat gleich alles gemanaget obwohl er zu mit Arbeit ist. Danke nochmals Günther !! (heimlicher Mitleser   )

@Hugo @ Und....geh nett gleich so hoch...

@ Erdi @ Ausnahmsweise waren die Teile neu und gewartet...Les mal meinen Beitrag ne Seite vorher. Ich hab halt einfach zuviel Watt in den Beinen  Übrigens war das mein erster Defekt mit dem Rad...mal abgesehen von der lockeren Speiche letzte Woche

Google


----------



## yakko (26. April 2004)

Noch mal meine Zusammenfassung für Schotten:

Wie bereits geschrieben, hatte ich am Samstag bei einem Umzug geholfen und mich dabei irgendwie verhoben. Habe mich dann aber beim Tragen zurückgehalten und am Abend ging es schon wieder.
Sonntag wie immer zu lange geschlafen, schnell zwei Brötchen gefuttert und ab nach Schotten. Glücklicherweise standen die Blitzer in den Orten nur in der Richtung Schotten -> A45, sonst hätte ich ein paar Fotos mehr.
Die Startnummernausgabe hat sich ganz schön hingezogen, aber letztendlich war ich pünktlich am Start (Langstrecke).
Wie auch Google war ich überrascht von der Stärke des Feldes, die haben ja beim Start alle wie verrückt rangeklotzt. Mir ist gleich nach 500 m die Kette das erste Mal abgesprungen, das hat sie dann noch drei Mal gemacht.
Nach 50 min hatte ich die ersten 10 km und 500 hm geschafft, war da noch der Meinung, das schaffe ich doch glatt nochmal. Im Feld lag ich da schon ganz schön zurück, obwohl ich auf den letzten Metern des Anstieges noch ein paar überholen konnte.
Nach 1:26 wurde ich dann vom ersten Kurzstreckler überholt, hat mich dann doch überrascht, dass die soooo schnell sind. Platzierungsmäßig passierte nichts mehr, mal kam ich näher an die Vorgruppe, mal kamen von hinten welche näher ran. Nur von Kurzstreckenfahrern wurde ich andauernd überholt, auf einer Abfahrt hat mir einer noch die den Weg geschnitten und den Lenker bei 45 km/h touchiert. Mag ja sein, dass ich langsamer bin, muss mich aber trotzdem deshalb nicht gleich in Krankenhaus bringen   
Irgendwann merkte ich dann auch den Rücken, und auf Rücksicht auf meine Kollegen habe ich entschieden, nach 44 km aufzuhören, damit sie heute nicht allein im Büro sitzen   
Meine Zeit war 2:22, und mein Respekt an die Zeitnehmer, die haben mich doch noch in die Wertung für die Kurzstrecke aufgenommen, habe ich gar nicht erwartet. Naja, Punkte hat es ja eh nicht gebracht.

Mein Fazit: Orga war gut, die Strecke habe ich auch immer gefunden, nur manchmal hätte man Hinweise auf nicht einsehbare Kurven geben können. Der Anstieg am Anfang hat gleich mal jedem (oder zumindest mir) gezeigt, wo die Grenzen liegen, auch hat sich das Feld gleich verteilt. Konditionsmäßíg hätte ich die zweite Runde wahrscheinlich geschafft, auch wenn es dann weit mehr als 5h geworden wären. Frustrierend war, dass man die Anstiege nicht schneller hochgekommen ist...

Mal schaun, ob ich Friedrichsdorf auch noch fahre, vielleicht schaffe ich dann ja die lange Strecke.
Ansonsten kommt Frammersbach, wo wir dann alle besser platziert sein dürften, relativ zum Gesamtfeld gesehen.  


yakko


----------



## yakko (26. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Moschn' zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] wie an meiner Startnummer zu sehen (359) hatte ich mich als 59.er Lizenzfreier Teilnehmer angemeldet.



Fast richtig. Die haben Freitag nachmittag die Startnummern verteilt, es ging in den Gruppen dem Alphabet nach.
Aber es stand vorher schon hier im Thread.


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. April 2004)

So jetzt ist es amtlich, Hugo war in Schotten und ist 38ter geworden in seiner Altersklasse.  

Hab vorhin mal meine Kurbeln beäugt, also die alten Deore mit vierkant haben eine 8mm Innensechkant und den habe ich am Tool.   Jetzt muß ich die lockere Kurbel nur noch vor dem verlust der Schraube merken!! Weil ich werde mir wohl keine mit nehmen!

Lupo, ich weis ja nicht genau was da mit dir und Hugo los ist, aber ich würde sagen, raucht mal eine Friedenspfeiffe und begrabt das Kriegsbeil. Blutsbrüderschaft braucht ihr ja nicht grade zu schliessen!

Google, wenn du möchtest darfst du gerne mal als Gastfahrer mitfahrenn bei AF.

Ciao


----------



## Lupo (26. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Lupo, ich weis ja nicht genau was da mit dir und Hugo los ist, aber ich würde sagen, raucht mal eine Friedenspfeiffe und begrabt das Kriegsbeil. Blutsbrüderschaft braucht ihr ja nicht grade zu schliessen!



Och, da gibt´s doch gar kein Kriegsbeil! Ich bin auch schon mit Hugo gefahrn und da haben wir uns prima verstanden. Anscheinend kann er meine Art von Humor net ab, aber da kann ich mich in Zukunft drauf einstellen.  

und jetzt mal was anderes:
wie sieht´s am Donnerstag mit ´ner Feierabendrunde ab   hannes aus  

@yakko: morgen fahr ich net, wenn wir mal nach deinem tech. Problem gucken sollen sag Bescheid.

bis denne, Lup


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Och, da gibt´s doch gar kein Kriegsbeil! Ich bin auch schon mit Hugo gefahrn und da haben wir uns prima verstanden. Anscheinend kann er meine Art von Humor net ab, aber da kann ich mich in Zukunft drauf einstellen.
> 
> und jetzt mal was anderes:
> wie sieht´s am Donnerstag mit ´ner Feierabendrunde ab   hannes aus
> ...



ashhh...basst scho, aber wollt mich nich kampflos geschalgen geben  

die hatten im ziel #173 aufgeschrieben, ich hatte aber die startnummer 113, deshalb war ich nich in der wertung....
voll de mist....ich hätte drei plätze weiter vorne sein müssen...3 plätze  

@barracuda

siehste, das is der grund wieso ich auf n rennen ga nix mitnehm....hab mich echt mim thorsten noch am start drüber unterhalten, dass wenn was passiert man nix dagegen machen kann.
selbst wenn man das nötige teil udn werkzeug dabei gehabt hätte...da wär das rennen gelaufen gewesen, gleiches spiel bei google mit schaltauge und kette....wenn du aufm trail anfängst ind er hektik rum zu biegen, hättstes wohl nur noch ganz abgerissen.
und der typ der in aller hektik 3 minuten vorm start den schlauch gewechselt hat, hatte nich genug zeit um richtig zu pumpen, so dass er dann in der zweiten runde nachdem wir uns lange paroli geboten hatten, wieder an den strassenrand musste weil er durchgeschlagen war.

auf ner tour kann man manche sachen noch unterwegs repariern, da sind leute die einem helfen, man hat zeit udn ruhe, aber im rennen?
wenn was kaputt geht, und seis bloss der reifen, is das rennen an sich schon gelaufen, bei allem anderen erst recht


----------



## Sarch (27. April 2004)

Hallo google,all, sorry. aber wenn ich mal im Thread bin komm ich vor lauter lesen nicht zum schreiben.
Was das zusammen fahren anbelangt sind wir zu weit entfernt voneinander, oder ich bin nicht flexibel genung, wie auch immer.
Gastfahrer bei AF darf natürlich jeder werden. Angst braucht auch keiner zu haben, wir beissen doch nicht, und meistens wird auch auf Schwächere Mitfahrer gewartet gell barracuda  
Und übrigens was ihr trotz Stürze hier teilweise an km runtergespult habt dieses Jahr schon, weis ich sowieso nicht wer da wem hinterherfährt  
Am Sonntag bin ich auch in Sulzbach unterwegs gewesen und mit SteelManni und Lars gefahren, war echt lustig das ganze.

So jetzt muss ich wieder was tun, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal Mittwochs bei AF


----------



## Sakir (27. April 2004)

Ahoi Mädels und Jungs und heimliche Leser....

was habt ihr denn alle fürs WE geplant, speziell Sonntag ???
da ich sicherlich am Samstag einen heben werde   muss ich Sonntag mal aufs Bike   
am liebsten wäre mir eine Tour, welche nicht so hubbelig ist, sprich Querfeldein ! (wegen meiner Rippe)
heute bin ich mal ein bissel geradelt, ging ganz gut,  nur stöße sind noch nicht das wahre ........

ICH HÖRE (lese) ! ! !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (27. April 2004)

wie siehts eigentlich aus mit den Leuten die Frammersbach fahren wollen wir die Strecke für uns besichtigen oder wollen wir am 8ten zur offiziellen Besichtigungstour fahren. Diese Woche ist bei mir Pause angesagt und nur KO Training und Krafttraining. Mal schauen ob ich Sonntag dann wieder ne kleine Trainingseinstiegsrunde fahr.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Bilder gefunden von Schotten? Auf der Seite von CHS Racing gibts Bilder hab auch Hugo schon auf nem Bild endeckt    muß wohl in der zweiten Runde gewesen sein sieht nämlich schon ganz schön fertig aus    kleiner Scherz die Strecke müssen wir unbedingt nochmal fahren war schon ne ganz schöne hammer Runde von der Kondition her.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2004)

So bin von meiner Feierabendrunde zurück ...


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht´s am Donnerstag mit ´ner Feierabendrunde ab   hannes aus :


18 Uhr Hannes Parkplatz kann ich schaffen. Würde mitkommen  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr denn alle fürs WE geplant, speziell Sonntag ???
> da ich sicherlich am Samstag einen heben werde   muss ich Sonntag mal aufs Bike
> Michael


also mein Favorit für SO wäre das hier http://www.frankfurter-rundschau.de...d=95c5e0b9707451e0fa467e58d7dffe92&cnt=248274  
Wenn schon die längere Runde  

@Lupo ... was hälste davon, Lust, Laune und Zeit den Leitwolf zu machen  Kannste nämlich hervorragend  

ODER falls nich, ne Kaffefahrt durchs Messler Hügelland. Aus Rücksicht auf Sakir, damit der Arme nich alleine rumgurken muß  

@all ... was meint der Rest  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (27. April 2004)

cool
hab das bild runtergeladen

kann mich noch an die fotografin erinnern und hab mich geärgert dass ich nich "cooler"  war..egal
das bild entstand in der ersten runde, ca einen km nachdem tboy ausgeschieden is, am ende des 200hm anstiegs...


----------



## SteelManni (27. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts eigentlich aus mit den Leuten die Frammersbach fahren wollen wir die Strecke für uns besichtigen oder wollen wir am 8ten zur offiziellen Besichtigungstour fahren. Diese Woche ist bei mir Pause angesagt und nur KO Training und Krafttraining. Mal schauen ob ich Sonntag dann wieder ne kleine Trainingseinstiegsrunde fahr.
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Bilder gefunden von Schotten? Auf der Seite von CHS Racing gibts Bilder hab auch Hugo schon auf nem Bild endeckt    muß wohl in der zweiten Runde gewesen sein sieht nämlich schon ganz schön fertig aus    kleiner Scherz die Strecke müssen wir unbedingt nochmal fahren war schon ne ganz schöne hammer Runde von der Kondition her.



Hallo tboy, [email protected],

unter http://www.team-chs-racing.de/  gibts 75 bilder unter "Photos"

Also was Frammersbach betrifft, so hab ich nicht vor die Strecke
vorher schon mal abzufahren.

Ich kleb mir das Höhenprofil auf den Lenker und ab geht's
Rudi Carell würde sagen: Lass Dich überraschen!  

Ich fahr mit einem Biker aus GK am Samstag zur Nudelpärty und 
mach auch schon mal die Anmeldung.   

Wie siehts aus ist noch jemand von Euch bei der Nudelparty dabei?

Am 1.Mai hab ich auch nicht vor zu Biken, da fahrn die, 
die das ganze Jahr nich fahrn.  Samstag ist Familientag!
Außerdem sind jede menge Wanderer unterwegs! 

Sonntag fahr ich dann auf jeden Fall, und morgen auch bei AF in Alz.  

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (27. April 2004)

ne kleinigkeit is mir noch eingefallen

schad dass maixle grad verhindert is weil der hätt da bestimmt interesse dran

also es geht um einen marathon workshop in saalbach
geht 3 tage(pfingstwochenende, samstag bis montag) kostet 39 plus übernachtung, beinhaltet trainng in der gruppe, tips udn tricks von profis zu den themen training, strategie, erholung und so weiter
trainiert wird 3 tage in verschiedenen gruppen, abends is danna uch programm geboten, ein nightride steht an, und da grad "bike n`soul opening" is, is da das wochenende halli galli

achja...bei den 39 wärn dabei:
- adidas Bike Rucksack
- TransPinzgau + Karten
- geführte Touren
- Energieriegel & -getränke
- Workshops Biketechnik / Ernährung
- NightRide

übernachtung würden 71 in der pension kosten(alle drei zusammen)
BIKER - AKTIV-WOCHENENDE
Sommersaison 2004 

- 3 Tage Übernachtung mit Biker-Frühstücksbuffet
- Biker-Special: Fahrtechniktraining (1 Tag) 
- Vorstellung der Bike-Region mit Multimediapräsentation
- Tourenkarte der Region
- täglich Tourenverpflegung (Energieriegekl, isotonisches 
Getränk, Obst, ...)
- täglich geführte Touren mit unseren Bike-Guides
- Notrufkarte, Rückholdienst
- versperrbare Radgarage / Werkstätte
- Bike Wasch- und Reinigungsplatz

egal, also wenn jemand interesse hätte, und evtl. auch keine familiären verpflichtungen oder ähnl. und dann auch noch lust und genügend taschengeld dann wärs cool wenn da jemand mitmachen würd


----------



## Lupo (27. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 18 Uhr Hannes Parkplatz kann ich schaffen. Würde mitkommen  Erdi01


ok, dann machen wir´s mal fest  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also mein Favorit für SO wäre das hier http://www.frankfurter-rundschau.de...d=95c5e0b9707451e0fa467e58d7dffe92&cnt=248274
> Wenn schon die längere Runde
> 
> @Lupo ... was hälste davon, Lust, Laune und Zeit den Leitwolf zu machen  Kannste nämlich hervorragend
> ...


So. geht bei uns leider nicht  Geburtstag in der Verwandschaft.
sonst eigentlich gern. Ne Karte von der Gegend müsste ich auch haben aber ich glaub für Sakir´s Rippe bzw seinen zu erwarteten Restalkohol  ist des zu hubbelig.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> So. geht bei uns leider nicht  Geburtstag in der Verwandschaft.
> sonst eigentlich gern. Ne Karte von der Gegend müsste ich auch haben



O.K. dann leg die Karte mal nich all zu weit weg. Können wir ja an einem der kommenden WE ins Auge fassen  

Sehen uns Do. beim   Hannes.

@Sakir ... wenn Du willst können wir So. was gemäßigtes zusammen machen. Wenns ein paar KM sein dürfen: Nidda bis sonst wo hin oder Vulkanradweg rauf und runter oder ... oder ... oder  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (28. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann machen wir´s mal fest


Super, dann erklär mir mal jemand genau, wo dieser   futzi ist ! ! !



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... wenn Du willst können wir So. was gemäßigtes zusammen machen. Wenns ein paar KM sein dürfen: Nidda bis sonst wo hin oder Vulkanradweg rauf und runter oder ... oder ... oder


das hört sich sehr gut an, der Vulkaradweg wäre mal eine Alternative. Muss aber erstnochmal mit dem Cheffffff reden, ob sie nicht das Auto brauch (wegen Fahrradtransport) und dann gebe ich nochmal bescheid.



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub für Sakir´s Rippe bzw seinen zu erwarteten Restalkohol  ist des zu hubbelig.


och..... es hätte dann nur sein können, das ich ab und an mal kurz in den Wald austreten müsste   
beim letzten mal gings auch, da hab ich erstmal tierisch geschwitzt bis Dtzb und dann war es o.k.      

Michael


----------



## Lupo (28. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Super, dann erklär mir mal jemand genau, wo dieser   futzi ist ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (28. April 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ..................[/QUOTE]
> du bist ein Schatz ! ! !
> 
> DANKE sehr
> ...


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. April 2004)

ALSO

So wie das bis jetzt aussieht werden Lars, SteelManni??? und ich mal die *BED *Tour machen.
Treffpunkt wäre der Wasserturm in Kahl.
Startzeit werde ich noch mit den Jungs aushandeln, wird aber Wahrscheinlich nicht Ippie like sein  
Wenn die Startzeit steht kommt das ganze ins LMB!!

Wer von euch lust hat melden!

Noch mal zur Strecke:


Vom Wasserturm auf die *B*irkenhainer bis Dr. Kihn-Platz
Von dort auf den *E*selsweg bis Gasthaus Engländer
Pause
Da nach auf dem Dr. *D*egen Weg zum Wasserturm, wahl weise könnte man auch auf den R4 zurück fahren
Bis auf die Pause am Engländer ist keine weitere Pause eingeplant!!

So jetzt muß noch noch das Wetter stimmen  

Ciao


----------



## Google (28. April 2004)

@ All @ Eigentlich will ich am Donnerstag die Barbarossatour *Plus * fahrn. Ab circa 17:45 Uhr würd ich gerne an der Limesbrücke starten. Interessierte können sich im Thread oder unter 0179/915 2 935 melden.

Wenn sich keiner meldet muß ich mal schauen ob ich die Lust hab alleine zu fahrn, ggfls. meld ich mich kurzfristig für die Tour ab Bierhannes an.

Zum Sonntag: Am Sonntag wollt ich mal wieder zügiger fahren und hoffe das das noch jemand vor hat.....Da kann man sich nämlich besser motivieren. @ [email protected] Deine evtl. Einstiegsrunde am Sonntag dürfte für mich schon im oberen Level liegen  . Evtl. geht was gemeinsam ? @ Alle anderen Interessierten bitte natürlich auch melden !! Wir könnten am Hahnenkamm entlang gurken und Höhenmeter fressen ( na ja.....gute tausend hab ich gedacht ) Die Rückersbacher Schlucht ist ja ganz nett, Wasserwerk ganz hoch  und dann hab ich noch einen technisch anspruchsvollen Anstieg im Kopf, den wir mal mit dem Biketreff Großkrotzenburg gefahren sind...etc. pp.

Natürlich bin ich auch für was anderes offen....

@ Lupo, Sakir, Erdi Im Normalfall würd ich  ja ne ausgedehnte Sonntagstour mit Euch fahren. Durch das aber am 1.Mai kein Biketreff ist, bleibt mir nur noch der Sonntag fürs klotzen ( Für Einige ist mein klotzen natürlich nur Kikki )...Will doch noch was tun für Frammersbach. Aber mer weis ja nie. Vielleicht fin ich niemanden und will Sonntag nicht alleine fahren.....

@ All @ Also Jungs, nochmal. Meldet Euch für Donnerstag/Sonntag wennIhr Interesse habt !!



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts eigentlich aus mit den Leuten die Frammersbach fahren wollen wir die Strecke für uns besichtigen oder wollen wir am 8ten zur offiziellen Besichtigungstour fahren. Diese Woche ist bei mir Pause angesagt und nur KO Training und Krafttraining. Mal schauen ob ich Sonntag dann wieder ne kleine Trainingseinstiegsrunde fahr.



Ich dachte, daß wir das bereits im Marathonforum geklärt haben ???? Ich hab mir nämlich schon den 09.05, also einen Tag nach der offiziellen Besichtigung, auffem Kalender notiert. Soweit ich weiß, wollte Hugo im dortigen Thread nochmal alle informieren. Weitere Interessierte können natürlich auch mit.....


----------



## Google (28. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO
> 
> So wie das bis jetzt aussieht werden Lars, SteelManni??? und ich mal die *BED *Tour machen.
> Treffpunkt wäre der Wasserturm in Kahl.
> ...


Ach da warste jetzt schneller als ich   Bin interessiert.. Wieviel Höhenmeter, Wieviel KM in etwa. Uhrzeit schlag ich mal zu einer rennüblichen Zeit vor: 8:00 Uhr   

@ Barracuda @ könnt man da evtl noch den technisch schwierigen Anstieg zum üben einbauen ( siehe mein Beitrag oben) ?


----------



## SteelManni (28. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO
> 
> So wie das bis jetzt aussieht werden Lars, SteelManni??? und ich mal die *BED *Tour machen.
> Treffpunkt wäre der Wasserturm in Kahl.
> ...



Moin moin Achim,
moin moin @all,

guude Idee, die Tour am Sonntag, bin dabei, Startzeit vielleicht 9.00Uhr??  

Den Dr. Degen-weg bin ich schon bis zum Engländer gefahren, nur den 
Eselsweg kenn ich noch nicht bis dahin!  

Hoffen wir nur noch auf einigermaßen gutes Wetter!  


Gruß


----------



## Ippie (28. April 2004)

Moschn' zusammen,

@[email protected] ich habe interesse an der B-Tour Plus. 18:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke. Oder 17:59 Uhr vielleicht?  
Übrigens habe ich gestern mit dem Rückenmuskelaufbau begonnen. Dein Link hat ja schon ausreichend Trainingsmöglichkeiten. Und das ist anstrengend. Da merke ich erst mal, wie verkümmert meine Rückenmuskulatur ist. Aber ich werde nach jeder Tour ein paar Übungen machen. Ich darf es nur nicht übertreiben, da ich sonst einen ordenlichen Muskelkater bekomme!

Am Samstag oder Sonntag werde ich mit meinem Schwager am Frankenstein rumgurken (bis jetzt noch). Ansonsten melde ich mich nochmal dazu.
Außerdem werde ich am Sonntag nicht vor 11:00 Uhr fahren. Ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr sonntags mit der Familie frühstückt. Also vor 9:00 Uhr ist bei uns undenkbar. Ich stehe ja nicht um 7:00 Uhr auf. Oder ist man schon ein langschläfer, wenn man erst um 8:00 - 8:30 Uhr aufsteht. Wohl kaum. 
Oder schlaft Ihr schon alle um 22:00 Uhr. Wahrscheinlich! 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Moschn' zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] ich habe interesse an der B-Tour Plus. 18:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke. Oder 17:59 Uhr vielleicht?
> Übrigens habe ich gestern mit dem Rückenmuskelaufbau begonnen. Dein Link hat ja schon ausreichend Trainingsmöglichkeiten. Und das ist anstrengend. Da merke ich erst mal, wie verkümmert meine Rückenmuskulatur ist. Aber ich werde nach jeder Tour ein paar Übungen machen. Ich darf es nur nicht übertreiben, da ich sonst einen ordenlichen Muskelkater bekomme!



Ok @ Ippie, Dann sehen wir uns um 17:59 Uhr   an der Limesbrücke. Weitere Interessierte sind herzlich willkommen.

Neidvoll hör ich das Du mir dem Rücken angefangen hast. Geht bei mir leider wegen der Schmerzen nicht. Das macht mir ein bißchen Bedenken wegen Frammersbach. Werds heut nochmal probiern....

@ SteelManni @ Das war nur ein Witz mit 8:00 Uhr. Ich hoff Deiner mit 9:00 Uhr auch...10:00 Uhr wär mir angenehmer....oder evtl. 9:30 ?? *hoff*

Übrigens wollten Ich, Ippie und tboy zur Nudelparty nach Frammersbach fahrn. Evtl sogar mit Anhang...


----------



## Hugo (28. April 2004)

@barracuda

hört sich sehr interessant an...will die nächste zeit vielgrundlage machen und da kommt so ne tour eigentlich genau richtig....ich geh ma davon aus dass ihr ne tour dieses umfanges nicht im anaeroben bereich fahrn wollt  .
also wenns vom zeitpunkt her passen würde wär ich an und für sich dabei


----------



## tboy0709 (28. April 2004)

Man man man Leute wenn ich hier Abends reinschaue nach Feierabend dann komm ich mir vor als hätte ich schon seit drei Tagen nicht mehr reingeschaut   

Also nochmal hab ich das jetzt richtig mitbekommen am Sonntag wollen hier einige den Eselsweg in angriff nehmen zumindest ein Teil davon, da würd ich auch mitkommen zum einstieg ins training. Bitte bitte nochmal bescheid sagen wie das ablaufen soll.

@ Google ja hatte ich noch in erinnerung das wir das abgesprochen hatten wegen Frammersbach aber es hatte keiner mehr was gesagt wegen sich dort treffen und samstags is halt geführt da brauch man sich nicht selbst um den Weg kümmern auserdem kann man da vielleicht schon mal ein paar Gegener sehen die die Woche drauf auch da sind, is wohl zwar eher für euch interressanter als Für Hugo und mich aber trotzdem. 

Zur Nudelparty und Nummernausgaben bin ich natürlcih auch da. Werde schon ab 14 Uhr da sein Samstags weils da auch ein bestimmt interressantes Seminar über Ernährung und Training gibt. Ich bring übrigens meine Verlobte mit. Vielleicht bring ja noch jemand anhang mit damit die Frauen sich mal kennen lernen können. Am Sonntags isse dann auch wieder dabei als Rennunterstützung   konnte ja diesen Sonntag noch nicht richtig einspringen wegen meinem Ausfall   .


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. April 2004)

So ihr Helden die Tour steht im LMB!  
Start ist um 9:15 Uhr, ich will noch was von meiner Familie haben.  
Vieleicht noch was Grillen!   mit der Familie  

Hoffe es ist euch nicht ganz zu früh  , die 15 min. sind eine kleine Zugabe. Eigentlich wollte ich um 9-.00 Uhr los. 

So hier geht es zur Anmeldung http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1726

Ciao


----------



## Google (29. April 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr Helden die Tour steht im LMB!
> Start ist um 9:15 Uhr, ich will noch was von meiner Familie haben.
> Vieleicht noch was Grillen!   mit der Familie
> 
> ...



9:15 Uhr   Das hab ich jetzt erst mal mit meiner Frau besprochen !! Wir zwei werden jetzt eben früher aufstehen und gemeinsam frühstücken. Unser Kleiner kommt später dazu wenn er ausgeschlafen hat. Wenn ich Glück hab, seh ich ihn noch ne Viertelstunde.....

Ich dürfte diesmal das schwächste Glied in der Gruppe werden und meld mich wenn wir (bzw. Ihr) mal einen Tritt zu schnell sind.

Bis Sonntag  

@ tboy @ Also tendierst Du und wohl auch Hugo (hat sich zu meiner Frage nicht mehr geäußert, ob wir einen Tag später fahrn...) eher dazu die geführte Tour mitzumachen ? Wenn keiner am 09.05. fährt, fahr ich natürlich auch am 08.05. mit.

Zur Nudelparty kommt meine Frau und evtl. auch mein Kleiner mit. Wäre schön wenn die anderen auch Ihren Anhang mitbringen, damit die Mädels sich mal kennen lernen. Ich hoff nur, die gründen dann keine Interessengemeinschaft gegen uns !!!   

Wir sind dann aber wohl erst gegen 16:30/17:00 Uhr da...Zum Rennen kommt sie auch mit, ein paar Freunde von mir kommen später nach und feuern mich hoffentlich im Grabig mit an und ich erreich hoffentlich diesmal auch das Ziel. Im Grabig kann ich ja dann wohl alles geben. Fahr ja nur ne Runde...

Google


----------



## Ippie (29. April 2004)

Mosch'n zusammen,

also zur Nudelparty kommt meine Frau/Tochter ebenfalls mit. Und am Sonntag kommen meine Zwei ebenfalls mit. Aber erst nach dem Frühstück! Ich tendiere auch um 16:00 -16.30 Uhr einzutreffen. Also die Strecke möchte ich auch besichtigen. Samstags wäre mir halt etwas lieber. Sonst wird es am Sonntag wieder so eine Morgendämmerungs-Aktion. Aber es ist ja noch eine Woche.

@[email protected] bis heute Abend

Servus

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (29. April 2004)

Hallo @all,
tut mir leid Leute,
ich muss am Sonntag leider passen, sind auf Konfirmation eingeladen.  
Hab ich ganz vergessen, aber dazu hat man ja seinen "Chef".  

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und Kette rechts.  

@google, dann darfst Du aber am Grabig auf keinen Fall schieben
bei so viel Publikum, wäre peinlich. )  

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (29. April 2004)

also wegen sonntag
hab mcih ma eingetragen, sollte das auch bis neun nach kahl schaffen  

wie viele nicht ibc`ler werden denn dabei sein? damit man sich ein wenig drauf einstellen kann.

wegen frammersbach, ir wär persöhnl. ne nicht offizielle besichtigung lieber weil man da meiner meinung nach einfach mehr ruhe hat sich die strecke auch wirklich an zu sehn, sich passagen zu merken und evtl. die taktik darauf ab zu stimmen.
im "notfall" würd ich aber wohl acuh die offizelle mitmachen.
fährt eigentlich jemand den mini-marathon mit? ich weiss schon wer gewinnt...christopher roth fährt mit und der wird da einigen zeigen was n 14-jähriger schaft  

@steel manni
im grabig wird nich geschoben...wenn dann danach


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. April 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> also wegen sonntag
> hab mcih ma eingetragen, sollte das auch bis neun nach kahl schaffen
> 
> wie viele nicht ibc`ler werden denn dabei sein? damit man sich ein wenig drauf einstellen kann.


Wenn Lars noch seine Anmeldung für den IBC findet, sind nur IBCler dabei!

Also 5 Leute plus Sarch der uns beim Dr. Kihn erwartet, bis jetzt!

Also bis dann


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2004)

@Miss Marple, Lupo, Sakir ... so haben wir doch ne schöne Verdauungsrunde hin bekommen  Und habe gleich wieder was zum auswerten. Mal guggen wie lang der zweite Ciclo funktioniert. Hoffe doch das ich jetzt ruhe hab.

@Sakir ... erst mal DANKE dür die CD. Hab ich total vergessen   Was bekommsten dafür? Und wie funktioniert die. Hab mal installiert, zeigt die auch 3D an  

Wegen SO. Barracudas BED Tour würd mich ja auch interessieren, aber um die Zeit lieg ich noch im BED  Ich glaube ich warte auf ne Wiederholung zu humanerer Zeit. Mal sehen was wir zwei SO unter die Stollen nehmen. Mach mal nen Vorschlag.

Wo isn unser zweiter Dietzebächer Sonntag  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. April 2004)

Gudn Morgen

@ Ippie @ Ich sitz hier und spüre meine brennenden Oberschenkel. Ja da haben wir es uns mal richtig gegeben !  Laktat bis Oberkante Unterlippe....sozusagen....  Ich find ab und an brauchts auch mal so ne Tour wenns weitergehen soll. Aber sag jetzt bloß nicht " Normaaal ey"  

Zur Besichtigungstour Frammersbach: Ich geh mal davon aus, daß bei der offiziellen Besichtigungstour eine Anzahl von Bikern im dreistelligen Bereich Bereich, vieleicht 200 aufwärts mitfahrn. Vielleicht werden ja mehrer Gruppen gebildet je nach Lust und Laune wie die Leute fahrn wollen   

Na ja, ich werd wohl bei der offiziellen mitmachen. Passt mir familiär auch besser vom zeitlichen. Am nächsten Tag kann ich dann noch en bissel Grundlage zum ausfahrn machen....denn die 1600 hm müssen ja so oder so überwunden werden......

Zum Mara:.....nachem Grabig gibts noch genug zum schieben. Leider gehts dann immer noch 200 hm hoch   Übrigens: meine Mama kommt nicht mit  

.....am meisten hab ich vorm Wetter Angst   

@ Maixle @ Wie gehts Dir eigentlich momentan ?? Gibts Dich noch ??

@ Kwi -Schan @ Eben nicht so ne Lust oder keine Zeit ??

Google


----------



## Ippie (30. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] also gestern haben wir ja wirklich die Sau rausgelassen. Ich spüre meine Oberschenkel ebenfalls. Es hat mir trotzdem unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte einen Schnitt von Ø 21.73 bei 55 km. Ich schätze mal 700 hm. Bei der ersten B-Tour-Plus hatte ich was mit 19,62 Ø. Da haben wir uns doch etwas gesteigert.   

@[email protected] Ich ziehe ebenfalls den Samstag als Besichtigungstour vor. Am Sonntag ist doch Formel 1! 
Ich habe gedacht, dass wir den Marathon fahren und nicht schieben wollen.  Jetzt werden schon die schönsten Teilstücke zum Schieben ausdiskutiert (späßle).   

Ich hoffe, dass der Termin mit meinem Schwager (SCHÖNWETTERFAHRER) bis Sonntag noch hält. Es könnte ja regnen.   Ich möchte endlich mal auf den Frankenstein fahren. 
Eure BED-Tour ist mir eindeutig 2 Stunden zu früh.

also bis demnächst

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (30. April 2004)

@Google - Danke der Nachfrage - An der Lust mangelt es nicht, dafür an der Zeit... 

Hoffe, dass heute meine bestellten Bike-Teile kommen, um mein "Normal-Rad" flott zu machen. Dann könnte ich ab nächster Woche wenigstens wieder ins Büro radeln.

@Erdi - Sonntag könnte ich mir schon vorstellen... 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sakir (30. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen was wir zwei SO unter die Stollen nehmen. Mach mal nen Vorschlag.


Ahoi

also ich würde mal sagen, wir nehmen die Tour in Angriff, wo du dich gestern mit Wolfgang drüber unterhalten hast, "Schöllgrippen" ist bei dem Gespräch gefallen. Der Vulkanweg wird wie Martina sagte wohl zu befahren sein.
Ich fand es nach 1,5 Wochen gestern wiedermal wunderschön mit euch, man wie kann man doch _*abhängig*_ werden     hee hee
und meine Rippe kann ich auch zu 90% wieder belasten... *freu*

*@Lupo:* und ziehste am Sonntag die Radlerhose drunter ? wir nehmen auch beide unser Handy mit ! ! !    

*@ALL:* Kann mir einer einen Flaschenhalter empfehlen, der nicht gleich beim ersten Sturz kaputt geht und wo man auch den Accu der Mirag reinbekommt ???

so nun erstmal Hausarbeit

Michael


----------



## maixle (30. April 2004)

@Google, Ippie: ...mich gibt es tatsächlich noch, versinke aber momentan leider so richtig in Arbeit. Allerdings bin ich am letzten Dienstag auch mal wieder eine kleine Runde gefahren, soweit eigentlich keine Probleme mehr (Laufen geht auch wieder). Habe mich allerdings dabei so gefühlt, als ob ich mir gerade die Stützräder abmontiert hätte  . Aber mit Geduld und Beharrlichkeit werde ich bestimmt bald wieder dabei sein.

@all: Wünsche Euch allen am Wochenende viel Spass bei Euren Touren. Ich werde mich dem 1.Maitrubel im Rhein-Man Gebiet entziehen und in den WW flüchten, um dort ein wenig zu wandern.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle
GT rulez


----------



## Ippie (30. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schon geahnt ist mein Sonntagstour-Partner ausgefallen. 
Jetzt habe ich hier was von Schöllkrippen und humanerer Zeit gelesen. Hört sich schon mal gut an. Sakir,Erdi, Lupo, habt Ihr was konkretes geplant, wo ich teilnehmen kann? Natürlich nur wenn Ihr wollt.  
 Auf eine Einzelgängertour habe ich nämlich keine Lust.
Für eine Info danke ich schon mal.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schon geahnt ist mein Sonntagstour-Partner ausgefallen.
> Jetzt habe ich hier was von Schöllkrippen und humanerer Zeit gelesen. Hört sich schon mal gut an. Sakir,Erdi, Lupo, habt Ihr was konkretes geplant, wo ich teilnehmen kann? Natürlich nur wenn Ihr wollt.
> ...


Die Uhrzeit für die BED ist doch human und ausser dem Training für Frammersbach. Da ist die Strecke ähnlich lang und der Start ist auch um die Uhrzeit!!!

Also mach hin und sei um 9:15 am Wasserturm.

Sarch kommt übrigens nicht mit, dafür fährt SteelManni ein Teil der Strecke mit, bis er zum Kuchen fassen muß  

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (30. April 2004)

Na das hört sich doch gut an dann sind wir ja doch ein paar am Sonntag. Komm schon Ippi gib Dir nen Ruck, Barracuda hat recht die zeit ist sogar noch humaner als die Startzeit für Frammersbach   da fist dann um 8.30 der Startschuß das heißt ja 7 Uhr da sein    .

Aber ich bräuchte nochmal eine kleine hilfe damit ich am So dann auch pünklich da bin wo ist in Kahl de Wasserturm?
 

Man mein RR ist immer noch nicht da jetzt ist schon die dritte Woche tum obwohls nur zwie dauern sollte, warum hab ich eigentlich immer so ein pech mit den Lieferterminen.


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. April 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich bräuchte nochmal eine kleine hilfe damit ich am So dann auch pünklich da bin wo ist in Kahl de Wasserturm?


wenn du auf der B8 durch Kahl fährst kommst du automatisch dran vorbei. Der Turm steht direkt an der Strasse und ein Parkplatz ist auch dabei!!!
Wie fährst du den nach Kahl? Dann kann ich dir den Rest schreiben!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (30. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schon geahnt ist mein Sonntagstour-Partner ausgefallen.
> Jetzt habe ich hier was von Schöllkrippen und humanerer Zeit gelesen. Hört sich schon mal gut an. Sakir,Erdi, Lupo, habt Ihr was konkretes geplant, wo ich teilnehmen kann? Natürlich nur wenn Ihr wollt.
> ...


schön, das freut mich....
genauere Info zu der Tour kann dir Erdi01 geben...

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (30. April 2004)

Hallo @all,

ich kann Euch die BED-tour doch nicht alleine fahren lassen!  
Nachher verfahrt Ihr Euch noch!?!  

Hab doch noch die Freigabe bis 13:00 bekommen!  

9:15 ist doch ne humane Zeit, wenn's Sonntags morgens 
nach Frammersbach geht, gehts gegen 5:00 aus der Kiste!   

Also Ippie gib Dir n Ruck und fahr mit!  

Allen einen schönen 1.Mai

Gruß


----------



## Sakir (30. April 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> 9:15 ist doch ne humane Zeit


human ...........
das ist eine total unchristliche Zeit, an dem Tag wo mal ausschlafen kann...........  

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (30. April 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> human ...........
> das ist eine total unchristliche Zeit, an dem Tag wo mal ausschlafen kann...........
> 
> Michael



 wenn Du meinst??


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schon geahnt ist mein Sonntagstour-Partner ausgefallen.
> Jetzt habe ich hier was von Schöllkrippen und humanerer Zeit gelesen. Hört sich schon mal gut an. Sakir,Erdi, Lupo, habt Ihr was konkretes geplant, wo ich teilnehmen kann? Natürlich nur wenn Ihr wollt.
> ...



hähä ... stell mir Ippie gerade im Comic vor ... er mittendrin und jede Gruppe zerrt an Ihm .... komm mit, komm mit    

Im Ernst, bist auch herzlich bei uns willkommen  

Was hab ich vor: ausgedehnte Runde über Seligenstadt-Rückersbacher-Hahnekamm-x11-Michelbach-Kahlgrund bis Schöllkrippen-x68-Geiselbach-11/2 oder -9 - Barbarossaquelle-Schleuse KK

Ich habe vor ab/bis Dtz. zu radeln. Sakir wird wie ich Ihn kenne ab/bis Hu radeln. Treffpunkt wäre dann Seligenstadt Fähre 12 Uhr.

Der Treffpunkt is für Dich @Ippie nich so günstig. Deswegen wenn Du zu uns stoßen möchtest drehen wir die Runde um  Kommen dann über die Schleuse KK, Barbarossaquelle etc. Müssen dann noch nen konkreten Treffpunkt ausmachen  

Wieviel KM und HM die Runde gibt, kann ich Dir erst hinterher sagen. Ich bin die Runde in der Zusammenstellung auch noch nicht gefahren. Denke aber das gibt schon einige HM und KM. Und sooo über die Wege schleichen tun wir auch nicht  Kannst sicher auch als Vorbereitung für Frammersbach nehmen.

So, jetzt überlegs Dir und las es uns wissen  

@Kwi-Schan ... würd mich freuen Dich SO zu sehen. Wir könnten uns 11.15 bei Aldi treffen und losziehen  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (30. April 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Sakir wird wie ich Ihn kenne ab/bis Hu radeln. Treffpunkt wäre dann Seligenstadt Fähre 12 Uhr.


Johh, ganz genau    ich komm dann pünktlich an die Fähre, sofern es nicht Backsteine regnet.

@Kwi-Schan: wäre schön, wenn du mitkommst.....
@All: wer noch Lust hat.... Treffpunkte wisst ihr    
@All: einen schönen  1. Mai   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (1. Mai 2004)

Mosch'n zusammen,

na zerrt Ihr an mir rum? 
@[email protected] Also 9:15 Uhr ist mir wirklich zu früh. Beim Marathon kann ich mich auf die frühe Zeit einrichten. Aber jede Woche würde ich das nicht machen. Vielleicht das nächste mal.

@Seligenstädter Fä[email protected] Also 12:00 Uhr ist ein Wort! Ich bin dabei, sofern das Wetter besser ist als heute morgen. Aber davon gehe ich aus. 
Ich wollte eigentlich am Vormittag eine Grundlagenrunde drehen, aber es regnet. Und mehr muß ich dazu nicht sagen.    
@[email protected] Wann bist Du morgen an der Limesbrücke? Dort könnten wir uns doch treffen und zusammen nach Seligenstadt radeln. Oder wie lange brauche ich noch von der Limesbrücke bis zur Fähre?

Also bis morgen und einen schönen 1. Mai

Volker


----------



## Sakir (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

kann mir einer von euch etwas zu diesem Halter sagen ?
das Aussehen ist garnicht mal so übel.... nur ist er auch von der Funktion her o.k. und passt der Mirage Accu da rein ! ???







@Ippie: => PN

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @Seligenstädter Fä[email protected] Also 12:00 Uhr ist ein Wort! Ich bin dabeiVolker



... freut mich das Du Dich uns anschließt  

Wie ich lese is Seligenstadt als Treffpunkt für Dich O.K. Dann fahren wir die Runde wie geplant über Seligenstadt-Rückertsbacher Schlucht etc.

@Sakir ... zu dem Flaschenhalter kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Außer das er gut aussieht  De Akku von de Mirage müßte doch in jeden Halter passen, wenn ich mich nich täusch  Ich selber habe einen Halter von Minura. Is leicht und stabil genug und de Akku paßt.

@all ... wenn sich noch jemand unserer Tour morgen anschließen will, GERNE  Eintrag im LMB is gemacht !!!

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Mai 2004)

@ Sakir Also zu dem Flaschenhalter kann ich Dir sagen das der Akku der Mirage zu 80% nicht rein passt. Da steht ja auch in der beschreibung das er in jeden herkömmlichen Halter rein passt und naja das ist eben kein gewöhnlicher Halter. Fals Du nen guten Halter suchst der in jeder Situation die Flasche hält kann ich Dir die Spec Flaschenhalter empfehlen. Leicht, schön und nicht teuer. Da passt aber nicht der Akku rein. Alle Halter wo der Akku rein passt halten die Flaschen nicht so gut. Also entweder Kompromiss oder zwei Flaschenhalter und dann tauschen. Jetzt im Sommer isses ja eigentlich nicht so das man die Mirage braucht. 

Man echtes scheiß Wetter heute. Dann schau ich mit halt Henningerturm auf der Glotze an. Morgen solls ja wieder sonnig werden.


----------



## Google (1. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch etwas zu diesem Halter sagen ?
> das Aussehen ist garnicht mal so übel.... nur ist er auch von der Funktion her o.k. und passt der Mirage Accu da rein ! ???
> ...



Na ja..ich hab die herkömlichen Halter und die mußt ich immer ein bißchen auseinander biegen um den Akku rein zu bekommen. Ne Flasche danach reingemacht schlackerte dann zu sehr, so daß ich es zurück biegen mußte   Deiner sieht da nicht so flexibel aus. Müßte man vorher mal ausprobieren.....

Ansonsten sieht der ja nicht schlecht aus. Kostet auch entsprechend ?? How much ?

Für Morgen hoff ich auch mal auf besseres Wetter !! Meine Schmutzfänger sind aber auf alle Fälle montiert.

Google


----------



## Google (1. Mai 2004)

Will nochmal das Thema Plattfüsse, Pannenhäufigkeit Reifen ansprechen:

Ich hatte den Monat schon wieder 4 Plattfüsse !! Zufall ? 1 Plattfuss am Cross und alleine 3 mit den Michelin Comp S. Ich hab mir mal den hinteren Reifen angeschaut. Der hat schon zwei Löcher drin wo man das Gewebe sehn kann !! Und das nach ein paar KM. Aber ich muß auch in was heftiges auffem Schotterweg bei der B-Tour reingefahrn sein. Hat richtig geknallt, die Luft war prompt aussem Schlauch. Vorne hatte ich kriechende Plattfüsse, kleine Löcher, ohne die Ursache zu finden.

Günter vom Bikeaktiv meinte, daß die Michelin oft als panneanfällige Reifen im Gespräch sind. Ich glaube er sagte, daß die Vertical Pro 2,3 von Continental gute, störunaufällige Allrounder sind. Wenn, dann Allrounder weil ich kein Bock hab je nach Wetterlage bei einem Mara die Reifen zu wechseln

Was meint Ihr dazu ?


----------



## Kwi-Schan (1. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn, dann Allrounder weil ich kein Bock hab je nach Wetterlage bei einem Mara die Reifen zu wechseln
> 
> Was meint Ihr dazu ?



Wie wär's mit 'nem zweiten Laufradsatz?   

@sakir - Ich habe als Flaschenhalter einen "Blackburn". Da passt der Mirage-Akku ohne Probleme rein und auch die normalen Plastiktrinkflaschen halten ohne Probleme   (verloren habe ich jedenfalls noch keine). Leider ist er ein paar Gramm schwerer als tboys-Specialized-Flaschenhalter (der lohnt sich aber nur wirklich bei einem bunten Rahmen, weil dann das augestanzte S-Works "S" erst richtig zur Geltung kommt )

@erdi - Wenn das Wetter heute so bleibt, morgen aber besser wird, würde ich gerne in Familie was unternehmen, zumal ich die letzten vierzehn Tage abends immer erst spät nach Hause kam und meinen Sohnemann kaum gesehen habe. Ich hoffe, dass ich gleich noch mein Trekkingrad fertigmachen kann, damit ich kommende Woche wieder "Grundlage" auf dem Weg ins Büro trainieren kann. Hoffentlich entspannt sich die Lage bei mir Institut wieder etwas, damit ich wieder mehr in den Sattel komme.... In diesem Sinne: Eine schöne Tour und poste mal, wie lang/wieviele Höhenmeter Eure Tour war.

Viel Spaß am WE,
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi - Wenn das Wetter heute so bleibt, morgen aber besser wird, würde ich gerne in Familie was unternehmen, .... In diesem Sinne: Eine schöne Tour und poste mal, wie lang/wieviele Höhenmeter Eure Tour war.
> 
> Viel Spaß am WE,
> Christian


SCHADE, das Du nicht mitkommst  Wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Familientag  Werde morgen abend posten wieviel KM und HM wir gemacht haben. Kann gar nicht glauben, das das Wetter morgen besser sein soll, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue  

Was haste denn zu machen an Dein Trekkingrad?




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Will nochmal das Thema Plattfüsse, Pannenhäufigkeit Reifen ansprechen:
> 
> Ich hatte den Monat schon wieder 4 Plattfüsse !! Zufall ? 1 Plattfuss am Cross und alleine 3 mit den Michelin Comp S. Ich hab mir mal den hinteren Reifen angeschaut. Der hat schon zwei Löcher drin wo man das Gewebe sehn kann !! Und das nach ein paar KM. Aber ich muß auch in was heftiges auffem Schotterweg bei der B-Tour reingefahrn sein. Hat richtig geknallt, die Luft war prompt aussem Schlauch. Vorne hatte ich kriechende Plattfüsse, kleine Löcher, ohne die Ursache zu finden.
> 
> Was meint Ihr dazu ?



... hmmm ... also ich fahre wie Du weist auch seit einigen Wochen den Comp S light. Bis lang ohne Probleme. Fahre mit Michelin C4 Latex. Vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran. Ich glaube es halt mal bis ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt wurde  Ich fahr aber auch vorwiegend gemäßigt. Aber auch ein ordendlicher Downhill vom Altkönig nach Hohemark über Geröll, spitzen Steinen und Schotter in allen Variationen hat er weggesteckt  

So wie Du es schilderst sind die letzten Plattfüße ne Folge von dem defekten Mantel. Um Ihn auf dem Müll zu werfen is er en bissl teuer  Flick ihn mit nem Schlauchlosflicken. Die sind deutlich widerstandsfähiger als normale und halten dem Druck des Schlauches locker stand.

Wieviel bar fährst Du  In unserer Gewichtsklasse müssen es schon 3-3,5 bar sein  um Durchschlägen vorzubeugen.

Ansonsten gilt: je leichter der Reifen, umso anfälliger is er nun mal.   

@all ... und was macht Ihr? Sitzt Ihr auch vor der Glotze und guggt Henningerturm. Klasse Wetter  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (1. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @all ... und was macht Ihr? Sitzt Ihr auch vor der Glotze und guggt Henningerturm. Klasse Wetter


ich surfe gerade bisssel... bei ebay... und schau nach dem spec. Flaschenhalter  
ansonsten kann man heute wohl nicht mehr machen..... wir werden dann nachher mal mit den Hunden gassi gehen.... und bissel kuchen futtern   

Michael


----------



## Lupo (1. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @all ... und was macht Ihr? Sitzt Ihr auch vor der Glotze und guggt Henningerturm. Klasse Wetter
> 
> Erdi01


In die Wohnung trau ich mich net, da krieg ich gleich nen Staublappen in die Hand gedrückt  Also mach ich hier nen bissi Bildbearbeitung und "räume" dann die Festplatte mal richtig auf   Wird dann immer noch geputzt guck ich mal nach den Bikes  da ist auch wieder mal ne Ölung fällig und das dauert min. bis zum Kaffeetrinken. 
@Kwi-Schan: wieviel in die Chauvikasse?

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (1. Mai 2004)

wegen morgen...hat isch jemand von euch ma n neuen wetterbericht angeguggt?
also ich werd morgen früh nochma guggen was die aktuelle prognose sagt, sollte sich da aber nichts ändern werd ich wohl nicht mitfahrn....hatte letztes jahr shconma n tag bei regen aufm eselsweg verbracht....gibt echt besseres


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Mai 2004)

Naja laut Wetter.com und de soll das Wetter für morgen wieder ziemlich gut werden kein Regen und 20°C bei Sonnenschein mit leichten Wolken.
Aber ich schau einfach morgen früh auch nochmal aus dem Fenster ansonten steht der Termin bei mir morgen noch. 

Na bist doch net beim Henninger Turm aber ehrlich gesagt hätte ich da heute auch überhaupt keine lust drauf gehabt  :kotz:


----------



## Google (1. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie Du es schilderst sind die letzten Plattfüße ne Folge von dem defekten Mantel. Um Ihn auf dem Müll zu werfen is er en bissl teuer  Flick ihn mit nem Schlauchlosflicken. Die sind deutlich widerstandsfähiger als normale und halten dem Druck des Schlauches locker stand.
> 
> Wieviel bar fährst Du  In unserer Gewichtsklasse müssen es schon 3-3,5 bar sein  um Durchschlägen vorzubeugen.
> 
> Ansonsten gilt: je leichter der Reifen, umso anfälliger is er nun mal.



Ne, ne Die Plattfüsse sind nicht die Folge vom defekten Mantel (hinten)..... Das eine Loch ist nachweislich von letzten B-Tour. Das andere ?? Keine Ahnung Wahrscheinlich auch von der B-Tour...Bei den zwei Kriechplatten vorne kenn ich die Ursache gar nicht. Mit Latex wäre vorne wohl nix passiert. Vielleicht test ich das irgendwann mal aus....Ich hatte 3,5 Bar drauf

Laut HR-Videotext ist die Wetterprognose für morgen gar nicht schlecht.  

Bis Morgen. In aller Hergottsfrüh !!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2004)

So hab genug von der Geburtstagsfeier. Hab mich ausgeklingt und gugg lieber hier mal wieder rein  




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine Loch ist nachweislich von letzten B-Tour. Das andere ?? Keine Ahnung Wahrscheinlich auch von der B-Tour...Bis Morgen. In aller Hergottsfrüh !!


... wie auch immer. Wenn Du Löcher oder nen Riß im Mantel hast und den Mantel von innen nicht flickst, dann haste schneller als de guggen kannst den nächsten Platten, weil sich der Schlauch rausdrückt und durchrubbelt  

Vielleicht schon morgen. Will ich für Dich nich hoffen  

@ BAD Tourer ... Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour. Das Wetter soll sich ja machen. Ich hoffe das wir keine Schlammschlachten vor uns haben.

Und berichtet mal von Eurer Tour. Die interessiert mich nämlich auch mal  

@sakir, ippie ... sehen uns morgen an der Fähre zu humanerer Zeit  

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo @all,  

ich hoffe nur das Wetter spielt morgen einigermaßen mit!

Hab grad mal in die Meldeliste von Frammersbach reingeschaut,
da ist ja jede Menge Prominenz am Start!  

Neben Karl Platt, ist auch Gert Jan Theunisse (Schotten)wieder am Start!

@google, ich hab jetzt seit etwa 3 monaten hinten, und 4 wo. vorne
nen Michelin XL S 2,0 drauf, und seit dem keinen Plattfuß wieder gehabt.
klopf klopf klopf!  
und die haben schon einiges mitgemacht.  

allen Sonntagsbikern viel Spaß morgen.  

Gruß


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @ BAD Tourer ... Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour. Das Wetter soll sich ja machen. Ich hoffe das wir keine Schlammschlachten vor uns haben.


Is nicht BAD, is BED. 

Ich könnt :kotz:  , hab gestern in einem anflug von doofheit meine Michelin gegen die Racing Ralph getauscht. Hoffentlich hab ich genug Grip morgen  bei der Tour.  Könnte mir gut vorstellen, das der Waldboden morgen oben auf schön schmierig ist.

Naja, jetzt bleibt er drauf. Ist ne schei.. Arbeit so ein Tubless Reifen zutauschen. Hoffentlich muß ich nie im Gelände einen Schlauch einziehen!!

Nacht bis morgen Früh, Hoffentlich hat wetter. de recht  

CU on BED


----------



## Ippie (2. Mai 2004)

Guten  orgen zusammen,

heute ist doch ideales Wetter zum Helden zeugen. Aber erst nach der Tour!  Das Wetter sieht ja super aus. Hoffentlich ist es im Wald nicht so schlammig. Allen heute eine schöne Tour.  

Also, bis später

Volker


----------



## Sakir (2. Mai 2004)

*gähnnnnnn*

Morsche zusammen,

man man ich habe geschlafen wie ein toter.....
ist ja ein wunderherliches Wetter draussen   
dann hoffe ich mal das es heute nicht zu matschig wird.

Allen anderen eine schöne Fahrt....

Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (2. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @Kwi-Schan: wieviel in die Chauvikasse?



Na, ich denke, so fünf Euro sind da schon fällig 

@erdi - An dem Trekkingrad ist eine Nexave-Trekking-Schaltung, die in etwa die gleichen Hebel die die Deore/LX/XT-STI hat - ABER sind genau andersherum belegt (im Gegensatz zu den Deores spannt der Schaltzug bei der Nexave "anders" - hier sitzt die Feder, die den Zug straff hält vorne in der STI und nicht im Schaltwerk). Also will ich Bremshebel, Shifter und Schaltwerk austauschen. Nix allzu dolles (Alivio-Teile), aber ich will mein Bike ja auch wiederfinden, wenn ich abends aus dem Büro komme 

@all - Viel Spaß bei Euren Touren - wir brechen gleich zu einem gemütlichen Spaziergang auf....

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Mai 2004)

Da bin ich wieder.   

Na Ihr seid mir ja alle gut drauf     Von Torsten und tboy weis mers ja. Der Rest hat in letzter Zeit aber auch noch ordentlich drauf gelegt. 

Glaub kaum das ich das von Euch eingeschlagene Tempo bei Eurer "sogenannten" Grundlagentour in Frammersbach fahrn kann.

Glücklicherweise mußte SteelManni zurück, so daß ich es vorzog nach 2 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit mit zurück zu fahrn. Dem wurde es kurz vor Alzenau dann auch zu langsam....Wenigstens hat er nochmal kurz   

Wie sehen Eure Daten denn jetzt aus ?? Ich bin auch noch insgesamt 75,5 Km gefahrn bei einer reinen Fahrtzeit von 3:34 und einem Schnitt von 21,34 (Rückzus Asphalt).

Wie wars bei den anderen Tourern ??

Grüzi Google


----------



## bikerfuzzy (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

habe mich heute morgen kurzentschlossen auf den Weg nach Breuberg zum dortigen CTF gemacht!! Ja, ich habe mal wieder von meinen drei Mädels frei bekommen   

Diese Tour war super organisiert und hatte jede Menge Singeltrail mit einigen recht schwierigen technischen Passagen (weil ganz schön schmierig   ). Daten der Tour waren 54km und knapp 1000 hm, genau richtig für einen nur noch einmal die Woche fahrer wie mich.   

Hatte gestern mal ins Forum geschaut, aber da wurden ja nur noch Mördertouren angeboten. Mal eben über die Birkenhainer zum Eselsweg und zurück   . Mann, mann, mann. Da ist ja nix mehr dabei zum normaltouren. Naja, was solls. nach dem Mara wirds bestimmt wieder etwas ruhiger, oder Google   

Nächste Woche ist wieder ein CTF in Kleinwallstadt Guckst du hier: www.mountainbike-kleinwallstadt.de
Wie schauts bei euch? Ich weiss zwar noch nicht ob mich meine frisch gebackene Mama an ihrem ersten Muttertag weglässt, aber mal sehen.

Bis denne,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## SteelManni (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo @all,  
hallo google, ich hoffe du hast den Wasserturm gleich wieder gefunden?  

Mein "Chef" hat mich über Handy angerufen und gefragt wo
ich bleibe, da hab ich noch mal reingetreten, sorry.  

Ich hab um 13.45 geschniegelt und gestriegelt in der Festhalle
zur Konfirmation gesessen, und hab sogar noch was warmes zu
essen bekommen!  

Haben nur alle ein wenig vedutzt dreingeschaut als ich 
mit meinem "Mehlauge" und der blauen Nase eingelaufen bin!  

Hab den Ast hinter barracuda zu spät gesehen, und dann voll
auf die Nase bekommen! aua!
aber gebrochen is nix!

Also ich hab 76,2km bei einem 22,3er schnitt, da mein ciclo immer noch
nicht wieder dran ist hab ich leider kein hm!  

Ich muß sagen die Birkenheiner bin ich noch nie so weit gefahren!
Ist aber eine genitale Strecke.  

barracuda,tboy,Hugo seid Ihr dann den Dr.Degen weg zurück, oder auch den R4?

@tboy, wie heißt nochmal der Specialized-Laden in Gedern? (homepage?)

Gruß


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2004)

@[email protected]  Klar hab ich gleich den Wasserturm gefunden..Da hinten rum bin ich ja nun schon oft genug gefahren. Scheinbar hat es sich schon bei allen rumgesprochen das ich ein orientierungsloser Hinterherfahrer bin. So schlimm bin ich nun aber auch wieder nicht.  

@ bikerfuzzy @ Ein bißchen ruhiger nach dem Mara Frammersbach wirds schon. Mit meiner Frau ist abgesprochen, daß ich davor alle WE-Tage und zwei Wochentage und danach nur noch einen WE-Tag und zwei Wochentage touren darf..Trotzdem noch verdammt viel für einen Familienvater...Nach Frammersbach machen wir auf alle Fälle zusammen ein paar Touren.....Ich denk da auch an die BaHaBu-Tour mit anschließenden Kaffe bei mir   

Ich liebäugele aber schon mit Wombach ( Bei drei Trainingstagen die Woche) Gibts denn auch noch was ereignisreiches in September/Oktober ??


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

alles wieder heil zu Hause angekommen  

Sakir, Ippie und ich haben uns wie abgesprochen an der Fähre in Seligenstadt getroffen. Sind dann losgezogen:

Seligenstadt-Rückersbacher Schlucht-Hahnenkamm-x11-Michelbach-Kahlgrund-Schöllgrippen-Geiselbach-Birkenheiner-Barbarossa-Schleuse KK

Ippie hat uns in der Nähe der Barbarossaquelle verlassen. Sakir ist dann ab der Scheuse KK Richtung HU abgedüst.

@Ippie ... danke für die Führung durchs Freigericht. Habe ich nicht auf die Karte guggen müssen  Und bisste noch gut heimgekommen?

Meine Tourdaten ab/bis DTZ: 108 KM, 977 HM, Schnitt 20.46, Fahrzeit 5:17 h
Is ganz ordentlich für mich. Sakir und Ippie werden auch genug verbucht haben - oder  

@maixle ... also wenn ich nicht total daneben lieg. Dann sind wir uns auf dem x11 auf Höhe der Brücke über die A45 begegnet. Irgendjemand war noch dabei. Sakir und ich waren aber so schnell an Dir vorbei, das wir gar nicht reagiert haben  Isser heimlich am trainieren, damit er bald wieder mit uns los ziehen kann  

@Lupo ... wie war das: WIR strampeln uns einen ab und der Herr schlägt sich die Wampe voll und quällt uns auch noch per SMS damit  

@Sakir, Ippie ... schicke gleich im Anschluß ans posten die Tourenauswertung als Screenshot, wie bespochen.

@Kwi-Schan ... habe noch nicht so ganz verstanden warum Du die Teile tauschst. Funktionieren sie nicht mehr  

So, das wars. Auf in die letzte Arbeitswoche, dann habe ich URLAUB  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (2. Mai 2004)

N' abend zusammen,

@Erdi, [email protected] ja, ich bin gut zuhause angekommen. Aber meine Oberschenkel sind gut durchblutet und beansprucht. Wir hatten wirklich bestes Wetter und eine tolle Strecke. Ich bin auf ca. 90 km, 1150 hm und eine Fahrtzeit von ca. 4:30 gekommen. Gut, dass wir am Treffpunkt die Fahrdaten verglichen haben. Leider habe ich bei km 19,77 meinen Tacho-Sender verloren. Ich dachte wieder: blöde Funkmasten (Mainflingen). Aber als ich an unserem ersten Halt (Hahnenkamm) schaute, war kein Sender mehr da.   
Einfach der Gummi abgerissen. Halt billig gelump'
Naja, jetzt schaue ich mal nach einem Gerät mit Hm-Auswertung und evtl. einem Kabel.   
@[email protected] danke für die Auswertung. Sieht schon interessant aus so eine Grafik.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. Mai 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> .....Ich muß sagen die Birkenheiner bin ich noch nie so weit gefahren!
> Ist aber eine genitale   Strecke.


Ahaa !?  Fuhr es sich mehr weiblich oder männlich   Na ja, Du hast ja eins auf die Nase gekriegt. Also weiblich  


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Tourdaten ab/bis DTZ: 108 KM, 977 HM, Schnitt 20.46, Fahrzeit 5:17 h
> Is ganz ordentlich für mich. Sakir und Ippie werden auch genug verbucht haben - oder





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf ca. 90 km, 1150 hm und eine Fahrtzeit von ca. 4:30 gekommen.


Wenn man nicht selbst schon dabei gewesen wäre, könnt mans kaum glauben..





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo ... wie war das: WIR strampeln uns einen ab und der Herr schlägt sich die Wampe voll und quällt uns auch noch per SMS damit


Bei dem "bikegeilen" Kerl war das doch nur der reine Neid weil er nicht mit konnte 


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, jetzt schaue ich mal nach einem Gerät mit Hm-Auswertung und evtl. einem Kabel.


Informier mich doch mal was DU so gefunden hast...Vielleicht leg ich mir sowas auch zu..Ist halt ne Geldfrage

Google


----------



## Lupo (3. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ..Bei dem "bikegeilen" Kerl war das doch nur der reine Neid weil er nicht mit konnte  Google


Naja, immer kann man sich halt nicht drücken wenn die Verwandschaft die Klauen nach einem ausstreckt  aber wir sind vorher noch ne Runde durch den Rodgau gefahrn im für uns ungewöhnlichen einstelligen Uhrzeitbereich  wenn ich aber so lese was ihr alles veranstaltet habt kann ich mich nachträglich noch grün und blau ärgern    

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Mai 2004)

Moin,

hier mal noch schnell die Daten meines Radcomputers von gestern, nach der BED Tour.


84 Km
4:16 h
19,6 Km/h HM irgend was über 1000, Tboy Hugo sagt mal was es genau war! 
Alles in allem war es eine schöne, Strecken weise zügige Tour!!

@[email protected] mal was am Rande. Ich fahre eine mal unter der Woche und meistens einmal am WE!!! Mehr als diese zwei mal schaffe ich vielleicht ein mal im Monat!! Wir reden hier übers Radfahren  Ok
Und ich denke mit der Trainingsleistung komme ich ganz gut mit    

Allen noch eine schöne Arbeitswoche. 

Ciao


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Mai 2004)

Das D der BED sind wir nur ca. 5km gefahren, ein Stück nach dem Engländer und das letzte Stück zum Wasserturm.  

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich habe mich gerade für den Ciclo CM 436 M entschieden. Erst mal mit Funk, aber bei aussetzern werde ich mir das Kabel für 13 Euro holen. Ich habe gestern von Erdi die Auswertung mit Grafik von unserer Tour bekommen und das hat mir gut gefallen. 2004er Modell mit USB Anschluß incl. Software. Und der Preis hält sich im Rahmen. 109,- Euro bei Ebay! Bei Bycicles 149,-, Raddiscount 144,-, bike-dicount 139,- Euro. Unverb. Preisempf. 159,- .

bis denn

Volker

P.S. Wie sieht es morgen o. übermorgen mit der B-Tour Plus aus?


----------



## maixle (3. Mai 2004)

Gudde,

@erdi, sakir: Ihr habt Euch nicht verguckt, denn genau ich war das. Nachdem wir am Sonntagvormittag unverrichteter Dinge nach verregnetem Samstag wieder aus dem Westerwald (wollten am Samstag wandern und dann das Sch...wetter) abgereist sind, haben wir (ich und meine Frau) den schönen Sonntagnachmittag nochmal zu einem Ausritt genutzt. Ihr habt also meine Frau und mich getroffen.

Ich habe sie schön durch den Vorspessart gescheucht habe (daheim werde ich immer rumgescheucht - 5Euro in die Chauvikasse  ). Wir sind von Hanau über GK zur Barbarossaquelle und noch ein paar Schleifen plus X11-Abfahrt parallel zur Barbarossaquelle gefahren. Waren insgesamt so ca. 58km. 

So langsam habe ich auch wieder die alte Sicherheit auf dem Rad wiedergewonnen. Werde also bald mal wieder dabei sein. Möchte aber  auch die nächste Zeit verstärkt mit meiner Frau zur Vorbereitung auf die Alpen (Bikeurlaub) nutzen.

@tboy: ...was den Bike-Challenge anbetrifft: Noch ist nichts verloren, abgerechnet wird erst zum Schluss  . Auch die Konkurrenten können wegen Defekten ausscheiden. Also, schön kämpfen und bloß nicht aufgeben  . 

@all: Wie ich sehe habt Ihr den Sonntag alle schön zum Biken genutzt. Hat irgendjemand eigentlich ne ungefähre Wegbeschreibung der BED-Tour bzw. welche Orientierungpunkte muss ich auf meiner Wanderkarte beachten?

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle
GT rulez


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Mai 2004)

Also heir nochmal für alle die Inet Adresse vom HWG Gedern 
http://www.hwg-radsport.de/
Dort werdet ihr aber ncoh nicht so viel finden die Seite ist noch etwas in der Gestaltung also am besten einfach anrufen oder mir bescheid sagen was man wünscht und ich kann dann mal schauen.

So jetzt zur Tour. Barracuda hat ja schon die meisten Eckdaten genannt, die HM waren knappe 1400. Auf jeden fall könne wir das gerne mal wiederholen vielleicht wenns etwas trockener ist   .
Und dann finden wir vielleicht auch den D Weg besser.

So jetzt ist bei mir 2 Wochen nur Grundlage angesagt für Frammersbach.

@ Google leider hab ich immer noch nicht bescheid bekommen daß das Rad da ist. Aber wie siehts denn aus mit ner gemeinsamen GA Tour am Mittwoch oder Freitag. Donnerstag is Pause und heute und morgen geh ich laufen solang das Rad noch nicht da ist. Wenn ich nämlich alleine mit dem MTB im Gelände bin kann ich mich nie beherrschen


----------



## Google (3. Mai 2004)

@ Ippie @ Wir hatten Dienstag gesagt. Geht das bei Dir noch klar ?? 18:00 Uhr ?? Diesmal aber gemäßigter weil 1. Das letzte mal hat mir gereicht 2. Die BED-Tour auch 3. Weil ich evtl. am Mittwoch noch "Grundlage" mit tboy fahre...

Ich glaub des reicht mir dann langsam...Ich spüre schon erste Ermüdungserscheinungen...körperlich und geistig...

@[email protected] Mittwoch können wir machen. Wann in etwa bist Du startbereit ?? Wenn ich das ganze Fahrradgerümpel mit auf die Arbeit nehme, könnt ich gegen 17:30 Uhr da sein. Wo treffen wir uns ?

@ Ippie, tboy @ Schaun wir mal obs Wetter mitspielt.... 

So, und weil ich Schlaf brauch geh ich gleich in die Heia..  


Google


----------



## delfinfun (4. Mai 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auch in Frammersbach angemeldet (33km) 

Trainiere seit 6 Wochen darauf.  Fahre dabei meistens Richtung Odenwald, den berühmten Frankenstein hoch.

Am Sonntag, 2. Mai 2004, 630 Höhenmeter, bei 53km

Als ich gestern Grundlagen trainieren wollte, stellte ich fest, dass mein 8 Jahre Alter RedBull Rahmen, oben am Sattelschaft gebrochen ist. Werde mich morgen mal schlau machen, was geht. Schweißen oder neuer Rahmen.

Habt Ihr Erfahrung?

Bis Bald


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2004)

@[email protected] Keine Erfahrung...Schätze aber mal das ein neuer Rahmen das Beste sein wird.





			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] mal was am Rande. Ich fahre eine mal unter der Woche und meistens einmal am WE!!! Mehr als diese zwei mal schaffe ich vielleicht ein mal im Monat!! Wir reden hier übers Radfahren  Ok
> Und ich denke mit der Trainingsleistung komme ich ganz gut mit   :hüpf


Seit wieviel Jahren fährst Du ? Du hast Dir im Laufe der Zeit gewisse körperliche Voraussetzungen geschaffen, die Dir zugute kommen 


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich habe mich gerade für den Ciclo CM 436 M entschieden.  Und der Preis hält sich im Rahmen. 109,- Euro bei Ebay! Bei Bycicles 149,-, Raddiscount 144,-, bike-dicount 139,- Euro. Unverb. Preisempf. 159,- .


Mit Hm-Angabe hätt ich ja auch gern. Hab aber glaub ich in letzter Zeit genug investiert. Mal schauen..

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (4. Mai 2004)

delfinfun schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich gestern Grundlagen trainieren wollte, stellte ich fest, dass mein 8 Jahre Alter RedBull Rahmen, oben am Sattelschaft gebrochen ist. Werde mich morgen mal schlau machen, was geht. Schweißen oder neuer Rahmen.Bis Bald



Moin,
Ich tippe mal auf einen Bruch durch Materialermüdung, da bringt schweissen lassen nur dem der´s macht was (Gage) weil das Rohr neben dem Bruch auch net besser ist und erfahrungsgemäss neben der Schweissnaht wieder reisst.

Heut abend wollen wir ´ne "Verdauungsfahrt" durch den Ffm Stadtwald bis nach Entenhausen machen und am Main zurück, ca.43km.
Start so um 18:15 bei mir, entsprechend früher in Steinheim und Teilnehmer aus Ffm-Ost könnten unterwegs aufgegabelt werden.

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Heut abend wollen wir ´ne "Verdauungsfahrt" durch den Ffm Stadtwald bis nach Entenhausen machen und am Main zurück, ca.43km.
> Start so um 18:15 bei mir, entsprechend früher in Steinheim und Teilnehmer aus Ffm-Ost könnten unterwegs aufgegabelt werden.
> 
> Wolfgang



Moin, moin,

O.K. bin dabei ... aber wo ist bei Dir  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] heute 18:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke.  
In der Firma geht es heute drunter und drüber mund da brauche ich unbedingt eine Tour. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. Mai 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Wie ich sehe habt Ihr den Sonntag alle schön zum Biken genutzt. Hat irgendjemand eigentlich ne ungefähre Wegbeschreibung der BED-Tour bzw. welche Orientierungpunkte muss ich auf meiner Wanderkarte beachten?


Fangen wir mal mit dem Wichtigsten an, der Wanderkarte. Meine Empfehlung für dir Tour, Fritsch Wanderkarte http://www.fritsch-landkartenverlag.de/index_lkv.html und zwar diese Nr.98 "Naturpark Spessart (Bl.Nord)" 1:50.000 

Dann der Weg:

Der besste Einstigspunk wäre für dich das Neuwirtshaus da geht die "B"irkenhainer vorbei. Auf der B fährst du bis zum Dr. Kihn Platz (Schutzhüte mit Gedeckstein davor). Dort wechselst du auf den "E"selsweg, aber Achtung das du nicht Richtung Schlüchtern fährst!. Auf dem E bleibst du bis zum "Gasthaus Engländer" das steht hinter den Motorrädern die auf einmal zu hauf vor dir Auftauchen. Wenn du vom E über die Strasse fährst geht es rechts vor dem Gasthaus auf den Dr. "D"egenweg und ab jetzt brauchst du die Karte wenn du den kompletten D bis Kahl fahren willst. Ist sehr bescheiden Ausgeschildert!!! Wenn du genug Waldwege gesehen hast kannst du auch ab Engländer die Strasse nach Vormwald runter und dann den R4 zurück!

Von Kahl kannst du dann an der B8 zurück zum Neuwirtshaus!!!

So jetzt schreib ich nichts mehr zu dem Thema!!

Viel Spass


----------



## eDw (4. Mai 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Fangen wir mal mit dem Wichtigsten an, der Wanderkarte. Meine Empfehlung für dir Tour, Fritsch Wanderkarte http://www.fritsch-landkartenverlag.de/index_lkv.html und zwar diese Nr.98 "Naturpark Spessart (Bl.Nord)" 1:50.000
> 
> ......Wenn du genug Waldwege gesehen hast kannst du auch ab Engländer die Strasse nach Vormwald runter und dann den R4 zurück!
> 
> Viel Spass



Hi,
Barracuda hat Recht die Fritsch Karten sind super, da alle Wanderwege drin sind. 
die Fritschkarte kannst Du direkt beim Verlag bestellen. Bestell Dir aber gleich die Spessart Sued mit!  Tel 09281 / 6962
Auch nicht schlecht ist das TOPO50 oder 25 vom Bayrischen Vermessungsamt. Da gibt es glaube ich die Wanderwege mitlerweile auch dazu.

Als Variante vom Englender (auch in die Andere Richtung) bietet sich auch folgendes: Englaender - Strasse Richtung Seilauf - beim Parkplatz in der Kurve (hoechster Punkt) rechts ueber den Parkplatz auf den Schotterweg, und den 5 km Bergab bis nach Eichenberg. Dann durch den Wald nach Rottenberg - Radweg ueber den Golfplatz - Strasse Hoesbach-Kahlgrund queren - weiter durch den Wald ueber Breunsberg nach Johannesberg (Aussichgt geniessen!) Radweg nach Rueckersbach und uebers Seminarzentrum und den Schlossberg nach Wasserlos.
Keine aufregenden Trails, aber gut und schnell zu fahren und tolle Aussicht.
Gruss


----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. Mai 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nicht schlecht ist das TOPO50 oder 25 vom Bayrischen Vermessungsamt. Da gibt es glaube ich die Wanderwege mitlerweile auch dazu.



Wenn's um Karten geht muss ich mich als Geograph einfach einschalten 

(Klug********rmodus an)
Vom Hess. Landesvermessungsamt gibt es ein Kartenset zum nördlichen Spessart (Topographische Freizeitkarte 1:50000) --> http://www.hkvv.hessen.de/produkte/karten/freizeit/tf50/sp.html - das entsprechende südliche Blatt (allerdings von 1999) gibt es bei den Bayerischen Kollegen (ebenfalls 1:50000, Umgebungskarte Spessart Süd, UK L 22) --> http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/bvv_web/produkte/tk_1_1.html
Die Karten der Vermessungsämter gibt's im normalen Buchhandel (meist auch online) und im Zweifelsfall würde ich mich eher auf die amtlichen Karten verlassen, da private Anbieter oftmals die amtlichen Karten "aufarbeiten" und in eigene Darstellungen umarbeiten. Meiner Erfahrung nach geben private Firmen oft auch kein Erscheinungsjahr bei ihren Karten an (sondern Auflagen), so dass es kaum möglich ist, nachzuvollziehen, wie alt eine Karte tatsächlich ist...
Ach so, auf den normalen Topographischen Karten sind keine Wanderwege drauf!
(Klug********rmodus aus)

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Mai 2004)

Hups auf einmal sind schon wieder zwei neue im Forum herzlich willkommen eDw und delfinfun.  

Man hab vorhin mal mein Rad sauber gemacht von der Schlammschlacht am Sonntag war echt ganz schön viel dreck  

Der Tacho geht immer noch nicht irgendwas stimmt mit dem Sender nicht hoffentlich nur die Batterie, aber das werd ich dann morgen sehen wenn ich ne neue hab.

@ Google also ich könnte ab 17.45 von mir aus zu hause, weißt ja noch wo oder? Aber warten wir erstmal das Wetter ab morgen solls ja gar nicht so berauschend werden.
Mein Rad is übrigens immer noch nicht da, solangsam nervts   was is blos los bei denen von Specialized.


Ach übrigens mal was anderes jetzt an alle. Ich würde gerne bei gelegenheit nochmal ne Tour anbieten bei mir und zwar die Strecke von Schotten in leicht abgewandelter Version. Starten würden wir dann vom Niddaer Stausee, der liegt ein klein wenig vor Schotten. Für alle die Intresse haben könnt ja einfach mal bescheid sagen.


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Google also ich könnte ab 17.45 von mir aus zu hause, weißt ja noch wo oder? Aber warten wir erstmal das Wetter ab morgen solls ja gar nicht so berauschend werden.
> Mein Rad is übrigens immer noch nicht da, solangsam nervts   was is blos los bei denen von Specialized.
> 
> 
> Ach übrigens mal was anderes jetzt an alle. Ich würde gerne bei gelegenheit nochmal ne Tour anbieten bei mir und zwar die Strecke von Schotten in leicht abgewandelter Version. Starten würden wir dann vom Niddaer Stausee, der liegt ein klein wenig vor Schotten. Für alle die Intresse haben könnt ja einfach mal bescheid sagen.


Ist ne gute Zeit für mich. Wetter sieht jetzt gar nicht sooo schlecht aus. Abwarten !! Der Ort hieß Effolderbach ??

Schotten fahr ich gern noch mal mit !!


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Mai 2004)

Jepp stimmt heißt Effolderbach. Ich denke wir tel dann am besten morgen im laufe des Tages nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (4. Mai 2004)

Halli Hallo

ich bin wdieder daheim, habe nochmal richtig gas gegeben und war dann in ca 30min vom Lupo bei mir   
war ganz toll heute, eigentlich wie immer... nur wir müssen endlich mal langsamer mit dem Eis machen, sonst werde ich wohl bald noch zunehmen...
ich wäre dafür, wir schwencken auf Äppler um   
laut meine Tacho 84,7km hinter mir... ist genau richtig gewesen für eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde....
Ausser eventuell die SadoMaso-Passage durch die Bombeeren   
soi jetzt gehts gleich in die Falle, morgen 4:45 klingelt der Wecker...

@Kwi-Schan: danke für die Links, sind tolle Karten.

bis dann Michael

P.S. Sorry Erdi01, das "TSCHAU" haste wohl nimmer gehört ))


----------



## Lupo (4. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre dafür, wir schwencken auf Äppler um
> .......................Ausser eventuell die SadoMaso-Passage durch die Bombeeren


Jo! Wenn auch mit leichten Ori-Problemen am Anfang hat´s doch wieder nen riesen Spass gemacht  
Wennde dir beim nächsten Mal im Rudererdorf die Kante geben willst sag mir aber vorher Bescheid. Dann nehm ich die Beleuchtung mit und klau meiner Nichte die Stützräder für den Heimweg  
Und der Brombeertrail verzeiht keine Fahrfehler  Was macht man eigentlich wenn da mal Jemand entgegenkommt  besser net dran denken  

bis morsche,
Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ... nur wir müssen endlich mal langsamer mit dem Eis machen, sonst werde ich wohl bald noch zunehmen...
> ich wäre dafür, wir schwencken auf Äppler um


... wiso, ob Eis oder Äppler kommt eh nich unten an. Is vorher schon verdampft  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser eventuell die SadoMaso-Passage durch die Bombeeren


... wiso, die 2. ... bisschen Schmerzen sind doch GEIL   

Ich bin gerade mal auf 50 KM gekommen und ... jetzt kommt's ... ganze 93 HM ... absoluter Minusrekord ... das sich der Comp nich schämt so was anzuzeigen  


			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's um Karten geht muss ich mich als Geograph einfach einschalten
> 
> Christian


... hmmm ... wozu Karten mitnehmen ... Kwi-Schan einpaken ... er erschnüffelt uns den Weg  


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tacho geht immer noch nicht irgendwas stimmt mit dem Sender nicht hoffentlich nur die Batterie, aber das werd ich dann morgen sehen wenn ich ne neue hab.


... FUNKMIST  


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens mal was anderes jetzt an alle. Ich würde gerne bei gelegenheit nochmal ne Tour anbieten bei mir und zwar die Strecke von Schotten in leicht abgewandelter Version. Starten würden wir dann vom Niddaer Stausee, der liegt ein klein wenig vor Schotten. Für alle die Intresse haben könnt ja einfach mal bescheid sagen.


... IMMER  

@all ... was is en mim Stammtisch  Höre gar nichts mehr.

Dann mach ich mal ein konkreten Vorschlag: Tag mit schönem Wetter, dann in den Biergarten der Schnitzelranch in Rodgau-Duddenhofen. Mit anschließendem Nightride als "Verdauungsrunde"

Überlegt mal  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (4. Mai 2004)

JUHU!!!!

so eben das XO schaltwerk bestellt....dann kann ich endlcih wieder aufm kleinen kettenblatt fahrn  (@maixle willst du nach wie vor die xt-shifter?)

das wetter is ja momentan nich so das gelbe vom ei, aber trotzdem....wie siehts denn am WE aus?
steht das mit der frammersbach besichtigung und wann genau is da eigentlich der termin, bzw. wer kommt wann?

wies aussieht bekomm ich am 12. doch noch ne leistungsdiagnostik.....das wär natürlich prima, gerade noch rechtzeitg für frammersbach  

@tboy 
was macht der renner?


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Brombeertrail verzeiht keine Fahrfehler  Was macht man eigentlich wenn da mal Jemand entgegenkommt  besser net dran denken



... wiso, die 3. ... mittendurch     

So genug für heut ... gut nächtle

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (5. Mai 2004)

Mosch'n zusammen,

@[email protected] 93 m einen Steinbruch hoch ist doch viel!  Das muß man erst mal fahren  
Aber für eine schöne Feierabenrunde brauche ich auch nicht immer viele Hm. Wir (Google und Ich) sind heute B-Tour + (- 1/2), wegen einsetzenden Schauer, gefahren. Mir hat es auch gelangt nach der schönen Sonntagstour.
Übrigens habe ich mir den Ciclo 436 M bestellt. So ganz ohne Statistik fährt es sich nicht so schön. Dein Gerät hat mich überzeugt

@[email protected] natürlich hast Du das Eis wegen absoluter Unterzuckerung gegessen! Oder?  Nur wie willst Du den Äppler rechtfertigen?  

@[email protected] am Samstag um 13:00 Uhr ist die Besichtigungstour. Google und meine Wenigkeit wollen mitfahren. Ankunft ca. 12:30 Uhr. (Stand 05.05.04 - 08:36 Uhr MESZ).  

so genug Späße am frühen Morgen

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-activ (5. Mai 2004)

Hi Google.. was macht deine Schaltung?? Hoffe es läuft alles zu Deiner zufriedenheit!! Das dir Deine Schaltung in Schotten zerbröselt ist hat mir echt leid getan, aber so kann es in Frammersbach ja nur besser laufen.
Ihr macht ja alle fleißig Kilometer..Ich beneide euch!! Hatte nachher eigentlich ne 4 Stunden Tour aus Aschaffenburg vor aber das Wetter scheint mir zum Xten mal dieses Jahr nen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen. Wenn es so weitergeht kann Ich bei meinem Biketreff euch bald nur noch hinterher fahren..
Sehen uns spätestens in Frammersbach...Ich feuer Euch dann an..
Gruß, Güni


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2004)

bike-activ schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Google.. was macht deine Schaltung?? Hoffe es läuft alles zu Deiner zufriedenheit!! Das dir Deine Schaltung in Schotten zerbröselt ist hat mir echt leid getan, aber so kann es in Frammersbach ja nur besser laufen.
> Ihr macht ja alle fleißig Kilometer..Ich beneide euch!! Hatte nachher eigentlich ne 4 Stunden Tour aus Aschaffenburg vor aber das Wetter scheint mir zum Xten mal dieses Jahr nen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen. Wenn es so weitergeht kann Ich bei meinem Biketreff euch bald nur noch hinterher fahren..
> Sehen uns spätestens in Frammersbach...Ich feuer Euch dann an..
> Gruß, Güni


Ja das Du Dich auch mal im Forum meldest ??....  Mit der Schaltung bin ich zu 99% zufrieden. Das 1 % erklär ich Dir morgen. 

Ich hoff Du weißt schon was Du fürs Schaltauge kriegst. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch schon was in Erfahrung bringen können wegen des vermeintlichen Rahmenrisses, und dem Spiel im Tretlager und in der Dämpferlagerung. Hast heutenachmittag ja zu......

Hier in Frankfurt wars bislang trocken. Ich hoffe Du hast Dich von den Wolken nicht abschrecken lassen und bist los....

Ach...und sach doch mal wo Du überall anfeuern wirst...damit ich da net grad schieb...


----------



## Sakir (5. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] natürlich hast Du das Eis wegen absoluter Unterzuckerung gegessen! Oder?  Nur wie willst Du den Äppler rechtfertigen?


Ahoi,

@Ippie:nee ich muss zugeben, ich habe das Eis aus reiner Gier und Befriedigung meiner Gelüste geschmatzt   
den Äppler muss man nicht rechtfertigen, da er bei den Hessen als Grundnahrungsmittel gilt, wie bei den Bayern das Bier etc.
Du wirst es sicherlich nicht bereuen, dir den CM436 bestellt zu haben, der spieltrieb wird dadurch extrem befriedigt  
Ich empfand die Tour ohne viel HM mal als recht angenehm. Mal etwas anderes zu den sonst "..... wo gehts lang ?..... natürlich bergauf...."

@Lupo: also wären wir an am Rudererdorf stehen geblieben, hätte es bööööse enden können... das nächste mal wird kommen und dann kommste mir nicht so davon    

@All: auch von mir ein herzliches WILLKOMMEN eDw und delfinfun im Thread !

so nun erstmal essen machen... Michael


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @all ... was is en mim Stammtisch  Höre gar nichts mehr.
> 
> Dann mach ich mal ein konkreten Vorschlag: Tag mit schönem Wetter, dann in den Biergarten der Schnitzelranch in Rodgau-Duddenhofen. Mit anschließendem Nightride als "Verdauungsrunde"
> 
> ...


 Ich wollt schon die ganze Zeit drauf antworten. Ich glaub für die Frage hast Du den falschen Zeitpunkt gewählt. Die Maratonis denken derzeit an Frammersbach und die meisten anderen warten auf stabiles Grillwetter. 

Ich vermut das jetzt einfach mal. Bei mir trifft nämlich beides zu  Also nach dem 16.ten Mai können wir gerne mal wieder einen Stammtisch ins Auge fassen. Ich bestehe sogar darauf  Und ich will irgendwo grillen !! Am liebsten mit Anhang !! So...mehr Wünsche hab ich auch gar nicht   

Grüße Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt schon die ganze Zeit drauf antworten. Ich glaub für die Frage hast Du den falschen Zeitpunkt gewählt. Die Maratonis denken derzeit an Frammersbach und die meisten anderen warten auf stabiles Grillwetter.
> Grüße Frank



O.K. mit dem Wetter stimm ich Dir voll zu. Aber es gibt auch noch was anderes als Marathon und einige die Maras nicht interessieren.  

Aber Stammtisch wird schon werden.  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. mit dem Wetter stimm ich Dir voll zu. Aber es gibt auch noch was anderes als Marathon und einige die Maras nicht interessieren.
> 
> Aber Stammtisch wird schon werden.
> 
> Erdi01


Entschuldige........Ich dachte wir machen einen gemeinsamen Stammtisch   

Hab übrigens auch nicht behauptet, daß das alle interessiert   

Hmmm   . Muß ich mir über Deine Äußerung  Gedanken machen ??


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige........Ich dachte wir machen einen gemeinsamen Stammtisch
> 
> Hab übrigens auch nicht behauptet, daß das alle interessiert
> 
> Hmmm   . Muß ich mir über Deine Äußerung  Gedanken machen ??



Ich gehe auch davon aus, das wir einen gemeinsamen Stammtisch machen und NEIN Du brauchst Dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Ich habe das Thema Stammtisch halt mal wieder ausgegraben. Mehr nicht. Und wann wir einen machen in 1 Woche 1 Monat is mir eigentlich egal, man sieht sich so oder so  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (6. Mai 2004)

Mosch' n zusammen,

wegen des Stammtisches habe ich in nächster Zeit ein paar Terminprobleme. Sollte es wie immer ein Donnerstag  sein, sieht es bei mir in den nächsten Wochen wie folgt aus: 13.05. OK, 19-23.05 bin ich in Wien und ab den 27.05.-10.06. bin ich auf Kreta. Mein Vorschlag wäre: nächste Woche (13.05) oder ab dem 12.06. Oder halt ohne mich. Was ich natürlich nicht so toll finde. 
Wie ich schon mal vorgeschlagen hatte, können wir bei mir (uns) auch Grillen. Natürlich auch mit Kind und Kegel.
Macht Euch mal Gedanken für einen Termin.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (6. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag wäre: nächste Woche (13.05) oder ab dem 12.06.



da wär mir ab dem 12.06. lieber. der 13.05. passt mir garnet.


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Mai 2004)

Also ein mal Senf

Wenn wir Grillen wollen fände ich einen Samstag o. Sonntag besser wenn Kind und Kegel mitkommen sollen!

Aber da der Sommer ja noch bevor steht, können Wir ja auch noch mal einen indoor Termin machen.

Ich fände den 13 auch ganz gut, dann können sich die Frammersbach starter ja noch mal in aller ruhe, ihre Taktik besprechen und einen Erholungstag einlegen!  

Und die nicht Teilnehmer können mit guten Ratschlägen auf warten  

Wie Erdi schon Vorgeschlagen hat wäre eine Lokalität mit Gartenlokal doch ganz gut, bei schlechtem Wetter drin bei gutem draussen.

Noch mal was für unseren  1/2 heimlichen Mitleser aus GK. War doch gestern sau geiles bike Wetter. Wir, Sarch, SteelManni und ich haben gestern noch mal eine schöne 43km runde mit einem gut 21   Schnitt in den Waldboden gelegt. Dabei sollten wir glaube ich 900 hm gemacht haben (X11 und Dettingerwasserwerk hoch) War ne schöne schnelle Runde danke noch mal an die Mitstreiter  

Wir sehen uns dann am WE in GK oder beim Stammtisch

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Mai 2004)

Am 13.ten hab ich nichts vor und wenn sich der Termin nun vor unserem Grillstammtisch rauskristallisiert, bin ich natürlich dabei   

Ansonsten sehe ich das mit dem Grilltag genau wie Barracuda. Das Grillen sollte schon am WE sein wenn Kind und Kegel mitkommen sollen.

Wär ja auch blöd wenn wir Volkers Familie schon wieder bei Zeiten verlassen müssen, nur weil wir am nächsten Tag schaffe müsse    

@ Ippie @ Wenn es zu viel wird wie gesagt: Man kann das auch woanders organisieren. Jeder trägt dann eben seinen Teil dazu bei... 

Für den Grillstammtisch schlag ich mal den 19. oder 20.06.04 vor.


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ippie @ Wenn es zu viel wird wie gesagt: Man kann das auch woanders organisieren. Jeder trägt dann eben seinen Teil dazu bei...


Wie Ippie läd uns alle dazu ein, ich nehme 2. Lammkoteletts und zu trinken einen Rotwein!!


----------



## Ippie (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das wir bei mir Grillen haben wir schon festgestellt. Zur Info: Fleisch bringt jeder für sich mit, Beilagen wie Salat, Brot nach Absprache, Getränke werde ich Vorlegen/besorgen, Wetter besorgt Petrus. Tische, Bänke, Grill, Ketchup, Senf, Gläser, Teller, Besteck sind in ausreichender Form vorhanden. 
Gute Laune, Hunger und Durst bringt jeder Selbst mit.  

Termin 19.06.04 mit Kind und Kegel? Noch Fragen? 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (6. Mai 2004)

Also zuerst mal zum Stammtisch da der ja gerade heiß diskutiert wird. 
Nummer eins der 13te is bei mir eigentlich nicht so weil da meine Intensieve Einheit für Frammersbach ansteht der Freitag ist dann Pause und dann Samsat früh noch mal locker 2 Stunden, also kann ich da nicht versprechen das ich komme falls er da Statt finden sollte. 

So nun zum Grillstammtisch mit Anhang. Zuerst die Idee ist einfach mega klasse aber der Termin passt bei mir gar nicht. Am 19.06 hab ich seit mehr als 8 oder glaub ich sogar schon 10 Jahren das erste Klassentreffen meiner alten 5-10ten.
Da ich aber unbedingt dabei sein möchte (ähm ich mein jetzt beides   ) würd ich bitten sich eventuell auf einen Samstag danach zu einigen     Ansonsten ist der Vorschlag von Ippi ja schon ausgereift was die Orga an geht   

So jetzt zu meinem Renner  Nein er ist noch nicht da   Leider hat der Großhändler den Liefertermin gekanzelt und erst eine feste zusage für den 04.06.04 gemacht   aber diesmal ist der Termin auch bindend aber leider kann ich auch nicht hoffen das es doch noch früher kommt. Aber mein Händler hat mir so lang ein Rennrad gestellt zur freien Verfügung     Einfach super find ich das  Also kanns jetzt doch los gehen mit richtig Kilometer schruppen.

So und jetzt noch zu Frammersbach und der besichtigung am Samstag. Also an hand der wetterlage werd ich am Samstag nicht zur offizellen Besichtigung fahren weil ich absolut kein Bock hab schon wieder auf ne Schlammtour. Ich hab mein Rad erst Grundgereiningt von letztem Sonntag da hab ich nicht schon wieder lust drauf. Dann wird die Strecke halt ohne voherige Besichtigung gefahren geht auch


----------



## Ippie (7. Mai 2004)

Morsch' n zusammen,

die Besichtigungstour werde ich morgen ebenfalls nicht fahren. Und es soll morgen ja weiter regnen. Das gibt morgen das reine Chaos. Auf eine Fangopackung habe ich echt überhaupt keine Lust. Und dann noch 1,5 Std. Hin- und Rückweg. Einfach abgelehnt! Da fahre ich lieber am Sonntag (hoffentlich ohne Regen) in der näheren Umgebung. 
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es in der nächsten Woche trocken bleibt. Ansonsten bekommt Petrus einen Anschiss, den er so schnell nicht vergisst!     :kotz:   

Vielleicht kommt heute mein neues Spielzeug (Ciclo CM 436 M). Bei dem Sauwetter kann man schön am Rad rumschrauben.

@[email protected] fährst Du morgen in Frammersbach?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (7. Mai 2004)

moin moin @all,  

Donnerstag der 13.05 ist bei mir auch schlecht!

was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir den Stammtisch auf den Di. 18.05.04
verlegen?

Dann haben wir einiges zu erzählen, und können die Autogramme
von Theunisse,Platt,Kraler,Heymanns,Spitz und Konsorten austauschen!  

Was haltet Ihr von einem Italiener als Lokalität, dann können wir
wieder Kohlenhydrate tanken?  
(Ich kenne übrigens einen guten!, allerdings in Kahl)  

Gruß


----------



## Lupo (7. Mai 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin @all,
> 
> Donnerstag der 13.05 ist bei mir auch schlecht!
> 
> ...


Mim 18.05. könnte ich leben. Italiener oder nicht, wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass er nen grossen Tisch hat, wo alle dranpassen und dass es net so laut ist, dass man sich nur brüllend verständigen kann und so.

@Ippie: sagste nochmal Bescheid, wennde am Sonntag fahren willst?


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2004)

Frammersbach: @ Ippie @ Ne, ne ich fahr doch nett bei dem Sauwetter !! Aber schade ist's schon    Mir kannste übrigens auch Bescheid geben wenn DU Sonntags fährst !! Vielleicht wirds Wetter ja besser und können kurzfristig was gemeinsam machen.

Stammtisch: So, dann sag ich mal als Dritter 18.05.04 ist auch gut. Ich schmeiss nochmal unseren Italiener mit den Supihähnchen ins Rennen  . Der hat auch einen Extraraum. Müßte mich aber noch erkundigen, ob er frei ist.

Grillstammtisch: @ tboy @ Na ? Panik das wir die guten Steaks ohne Dich reinzerren   
Dann schlag ich doch mal schnell den 26.06.04 vor...Wir bringen auch Salat mit. Gerne auch ne Packung Grillbrikets. Wenn's dann sonst noch was zu organisieren gibt, pack ich gern mit an.

Frank


----------



## Ippie (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

18.05. beim Italiener ist Ok. Ich habe Zeit. Am 26.06. grillen paßt auch. Da haben wir ja schon die Termine.

Sonntag so um 11:00 oder 12:00. Wie sieht es mit einer Odenwaldtour aus. Lupo als Navigator. 
Ich könnte mir auch noch mal die letztwöchige Tour vorstellen. Hanau-Seligenstadt-Rückersbacher-Hahnenkamm-Schöllkrippen-Birkenhainer-Barbarossaquelle. Laßt mal was von Euch hören.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (7. Mai 2004)

Man was ein schei.... Wetter ich bin vom arbeiten klatsch nass mussten noch unbedingt was fertig machen sonst hätten wir heute auch nichts gemacht. Hoffe nur das ich nicht krank werd jetzt. 

Also gut der 18.05 under 26.06 ist auch bei mir gebongt.

heute is auch nochmal ein Päckchen gekommen und wie Ippi schon sagte heut is ja ein optimaler Tag zum schrauben


----------



## maixle (7. Mai 2004)

Gudde,

maann, ich komme ja kaum noch dazu aufgrund der Arbeit (Projekte über Projekte) im Thread zu lesen, geschweige denn was zu schreiben.

@Barracuda, Kwi-Schan: Erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tourinfos.

@all: Danke auch an alle, dass Ihr die Planung bzgl. Stammtisch und Grillabend in die Hand genommen habt. Am 18.05. werde ich leider keine Zeit haben, da wir an dem Abend unser Fussballtraining mit meiner Abteilung haben, quasi eine Art berufliche Verpflichtung. Wir wollen uns nämlich auf das alljährliche bankweite Fussballturnier vorbereiten und endlich mal den Pokal holen  . Daher ist auch der 26.06. bei mir ganz schlecht, da dann das Turnier mit anschliessendem Umtrunk stattfinden wird...und der kann dauern. Wenn Ihr den Grillabend also noch um eine weitere Woche nach hinten verschieben könntet, wäre ich dabei, bittteee... . Beim Stammtisch wäre ich natürlich auch gerne dabei (der nächste Donnerstag wäre da natürlich günstig gewesen), aber ich weiss natürlich auch, dass es nie ganz einfach ist, alle unter ein Hut zu bekommen.

@Google: Da ich, wie gesagt, derzeit kaum in den Thread schauen kann, würde ich Dich bitten, diesmal die weitere Organisation zu übernehmen. Vielen Dank dafür  .

@all: Ich hoffe auch, dass ich bald wieder soweit bin, an Euren Touren teilzunehmen  .

In diesem Sinn wünsche ich allen ein schönes Bikepflege und -schraubewochenende  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
GT rulez


----------



## Lupo (7. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 15.05. beim Italiener ist Ok. Ich habe Zeit. Am 26.06. grillen paßt auch. Da haben wir ja schon die Termine.
> 
> ...


Nix 15.05. , *18.05.!!!* 
wegen Sonntag wäre die Hahnenkammgegend besser, da bin ich mit Sakir schon in Verhandlung und um 12:00 wollte sich an der B-Quelle noch jemand dazugesellen. Aber immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Wetter mitmacht.

Wolfgang

hi Christoph, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hörn. Schaff net so viel, lass den Anderen auch noch was übrig


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Da ich, wie gesagt, derzeit kaum in den Thread schauen kann, würde ich Dich bitten, diesmal die weitere Organisation zu übernehmen. Vielen Dank dafür  .


Ok. Ich werde versuchen Dich würdig zu vertreten !! Fangen wir mit Deinem berühmt berüchtigten Satz an: " Dann machen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen "  

Erstens:
Zum Einem halten wir mal den Stammtisch am 18.05.04 20:00 Uhr fest !! Bitte sagt mir noch wo Ihr gerne hin wollt. Sobald sich ab jetzt  3 Stimmen für eine Lokalität ausgesprochen haben, werde ich diese Lokalität auswählen und umgehend den Last-Minute-Eintrag machen.

Spannend Gell ??  

Zweitens:
Die Terminsuche für den Grillstammtisch gestaltet sich nicht ganz einfach   Deshalb hab ich im Forum " Frankfurt und Umgebung " eine Umfrage gestartet. Mehrfachnennungen sind dort möglich. Es wird dann der Termin festgesetzt wo die meisten können. Sinds dann eh nur die Hälfte die können, eben das Ganze nochmal  . Alles andere, wie z.B Uhrzeit, etc mache mer dann aus.

Soo...Auffi gehts !!! Brav die Lokalität nennen und abstimmen gehen. Ich hoffe auf eine bessere Walbeteiligung als bei der letzten Bundestagswahl  

Frank


----------



## SteelManni (7. Mai 2004)

also wie schon angekündigt

schlage ich die "Trattoria Allegria"(Walter)in Kahl vor!

Dort kann man gute Pasta/Pizza- und gute Fleisch- und Fischgerichte essen!

Desweiteren gibt es auch verschiedene Räumlichkeiten um unter uns zu sein.

Ich müsste nur bis Di 11.05 bescheid wissen!

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach ich mal ein konkreten Vorschlag: Tag mit schönem Wetter, dann in den Biergarten der Schnitzelranch in Rodgau-Duddenhofen. Mit anschließendem Nightride als "Verdauungsrunde"
> 
> Überlegt mal
> 
> Erdi01


Mein Vorschlag is und bleibt der alte  




			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wegen Sonntag wäre die Hahnenkammgegend besser, da bin ich mit Sakir schon in Verhandlung und um 12:00 wollte sich an der B-Quelle noch jemand dazugesellen. Aber immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Wetter mitmacht.


genau wegen dem Wetter plan ich im Moment gar nichts  Wenn Ihr was macht wirds ja nichts geheimes sein und ich kann mich ggfl. anschließen. 

Ach und zu Muttern kann man auch noch abends  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (7. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag is und bleibt der alte


ich schliesse mich dem Erdi01 an ! ! !
komme aber auch zu anderen Lokalitäten mit !
Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
um es kurz zu machen: Ich kann am 18.5. leider auch nicht (da hat meine Frau Geburtstag und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich da zu keinem Stammtisch gehen sollte... ) - von daher muss ich mich für den Termin entschuldigen 

Bei den Grillterminen bin ich noch für alles offen, aber ich würde es gut finden, wenn unser "Gründervater" mit von der Partie wäre...

Was das Biken angeht - mich hat's mal wieder "auf die Nase gelegt" - meinen Nebenhöhlen geht es miserabel, die Bakterien feiern Feste und ich schlucke brav das nächste Antibiotikum   Wenigstens verpasse ich bei dem Wetter nichts...

@erdi - Mit den Schaltungen das ist ganz einfach: Bei Deore/LX/XT gibt's einen kleinen Hebel VOR dem Lenker zum Hochschalten und einen großen unter den Lenker zum Runterschalten - bei den Trekkingschaltungen (Nexave etc.) ist es genau umgekehrt - zum Runterschalten der Hebel ist klein und vor dem Lenker und der zum Hochschalten ist groß und davor - wenn man zwei Bikes hat und jedes eine andere Schaltlogik hat, kommt man zwangsläufig durcheinander. Aber jetzt ist's einheitlich, aber bei dem S**wetter ins Büro fahren... Ohne mich!

Also Euch allen ein schönes WE,
viele Grüße
Christian, der hofft bald mal wieder in den Sattel zu kommen


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2004)

Aaaa....Hugo ist gerade Online. Ich schätze mal das gibt die zweite Stimme für die Kahler Lokalität. 

Ach wie spannend     

Ich bleib neutral.....


----------



## Sakir (7. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Nix 15.05. , *18.05.!!!*
> wegen Sonntag wäre die Hahnenkammgegend besser, da bin ich mit Sakir schon in Verhandlung und um 12:00 wollte sich an der B-Quelle noch jemand dazugesellen. Aber immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Wetter mitmacht.


ich hoffe mal, das uns das Wetter mal ein bischen entgegen kommt und wir dort radeln können.....
da kann man sich richtig unter der Bettdecke verkriechen..... heute haben sie schon schnee im Radio angesagt, hab zwar nett genau verstanden wo... aber es war *SCHNEE* ... das habe ich genau gehört 

Michael


----------



## Hugo (7. Mai 2004)

kahl hört sich gut an....wo denn da? habs grad nich gefunden

wegen frammersbach
rechnet morgen lieber nicht mit mir, bei dem schei** weitter hab ich da echt kein bock drauf....mit bissi glück kommt morgen das xo, dann wirds rad bis auf die letzte schraube zerlegt, neue züge montiert, alles gereinigt udn gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut....danach dann bissi rolle fahrn und die sach läuft wieder

darf man dem wetterbericht glauben schenken wird sich so schnell nix ändern am wetter....sollte es nicht spät. donnerstag deutlich besser sein werd ich in frammersbach höchstens zusehn....einma schlammschlacht/leben reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Mai 2004)

Also als Zugezogener und um die Eckewohner stimme ich auch für die Trattoria Allegria. 

Aber da müssen wir schön brav sein, sonst gib's Mafiabraten  

Hugo das findest du dieses mal bestimmt  

Ach noch was ich denke Hugo könnte mit seiner Prognose für Frammersbach richtig liegen  

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi - Mit den Schaltungen das ist ganz einfach: Bei Deore/LX/XT gibt's einen kleinen Hebel VOR dem Lenker zum Hochschalten und einen großen unter den Lenker zum Runterschalten - bei den Trekkingschaltungen (Nexave etc.) ist es genau umgekehrt - zum Runterschalten der Hebel ist klein und vor dem Lenker und der zum Hochschalten ist groß und davor - wenn man zwei Bikes hat und jedes eine andere Schaltlogik hat, kommt man zwangsläufig durcheinander. Aber jetzt ist's einheitlich, aber bei dem S**wetter ins Büro fahren... Ohne mich!
> 
> Also Euch allen ein schönes WE,
> viele Grüße
> Christian, der hofft bald mal wieder in den Sattel zu kommen



ach ja, jetzt hab ich glaub kapiert was Du meinst  

Du redest von umgekehrter Schaltlogik. Ich fahr auch mit einem invers Schaltwerk und find es prima mit Federkraft auf die kleineren Gänge (Berggänge) zu schalten. Geht butterweich  

Mein Hardtail is mit GripShift bestückt. Da hab ich nich das Prob mit verschalten.

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (8. Mai 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

also die Wetterprognose für morgen ist durchwachsen. Ich schlage vor, dass wir die Tour morgen früh (10:00 Uhr) planen. Da wissen wir das Wetter. Es soll zwar nur noch einige Schauer geben, aber so war es ja auch am Donnerstag (Dauerregen).  

Die Vorhersage bis Mittwoch sieht gut aus. Montag vereinzelt Schauer und ab Dienstag wieder trocken mit bis zu 20 °C. Und ich hoffe, dass es bis Frammersbach so bleibt. Meine Drohungen an Petrus gelten auch hier.   

Mein CM436 M ist gestern noch gekommen. Werde ich heute gleich montieren. Vielkleicht hört es ja mal kurz auf zu regnen, damit ich mal eine Testrunde fahren kann. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (8. Mai 2004)

morsche,

schaut mal........







hoffen wir mal das beste, eine Tour habe ich eingeplant.... also ich wäre bereit...so ab früüüüüühestens 10 Uhr 
und so ein bischen regen hat noch niemandem geschadet *bg*

Michael


----------



## Lupo (8. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> morsche,.... also ich wäre bereit...so ab früüüüüühestens 10 Uhr
> und so ein bischen regen hat noch niemandem geschadet *bg*
> 
> Michael


Ich glaub, Ippie meinte dass wir uns um 10:00 nochmal beraten, net losfahrn  
hab hier noch´n paar Wetterinfos:

http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/hessen/2578x3-d2.html

Ob wir uns dann durch den Schlamm wühlen wollen oder ausnahmsweise mal den ansonsten so ungeliebten Asphalt vorziehen können wir ja noch bequatschen.

Mahlzeit, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Mai 2004)

@ Ippie, Lupo, Sakir @ Hab nett viel Zeit. Nur so viel: Wenns nicht Backsteine regnet bin ich Morgen dabei   

Schau heute abend nochmal ins Internet oder rufe irgend jemand an....Asphalt ist unter den Umständen ne gute Idee.

Bis denne

Frank


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2004)

Ich würd mal sagen the winner is:

 "Trattoria Allegria"(Walter) in Kahl    

Dann merkt Euch schon mal den 18.05.04 20:00 Uhr vor. Last Minute Eintrag folgt in Kürze. Ich informiere wenn Ihr Euch eintragen könnt...

@ SteelManni @ Wärst Du so nett und bestellst einen Tisch für 10 - 15 Personen ? Eine Wegbeschreibung wie man hin kommt wär auch nicht schlecht   Dankeschön

Ach..und vergesst nicht die Umfrage wegen des Grillstammtisches im Frankfurtforum...

Man sieht sich   

Grüzi

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Mai 2004)

Und wieder ne Lecktion gelernt  

Habe in letzter Zeit ein nervtötendes knarrzen irgendwo im Antrieb gehabt  Sakir und Lupo wissen, was ich meine  

Bin letzten Mittwoch abend zur Bikeschmiede geradelt und hab nach endlosen warten dort mein Leid klagen können.

Er schaut aufs Hinterrad sieht meine Magura Narbe mit dem dazugehörigen Schnellspanner und meint sinngemäß ... Magura Schnellspanner sind Sch... die spannen nix ... wegschmeisen und nen guten alten XT drauf. Ich denk noch  

Aber mit dem XT Spanner war 90% ruhe. Dann fragt er noch, wie lang ich das Laufrad schon fahre, weil die Speichen schon ein bisschen lose sind  
Ähhmmm ...   so 2 Jahre, 5000-6000 KM

Was soll ich sagen, heut habe ich mein Laufrad wieder geholt und Ruhe is wie auf em Friedhof.

@sakir, Lupo, Ippie ... was is nun mit morgen ... was, wann, wo fahrt Ihr  

@Kwi-Schan ... danke für die Info.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (9. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir, Lupo, Ippie ... was is nun mit morgen ... was, wann, wo fahrt Ihr


Morsche zusammen..... *gääähn*

also ich bin nun wach und warte auf vorschläge   
ich hörte da etwas von Asphalt... würde sagen, das wäre heuet eindeutig sinnvoller....
*LUPO* hast du da einen Vorschlag zu unterbreiten ???
ich richte mich mal drauf ein, das ich so ab 12 Uhr bereit bin !!!

so, nun erstmal Frühstücken.........

Michael


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2004)

Morsch' n zusammen,

endlich wird es auch in Freigericht hell!  
Also ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 12:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke treffen und wie schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen hauptsächlich uns auf Asphalt aufhalten. In welche richtung wir fahren ist mir egal. Nur ein paar Hm wären nicht schlecht. Mein Vorschlag: Rückersbach, Kahlgrund, Frohnbügel, Barbarossaquelle (diesmal halt auf festeren Wegen).Ich will doch mein neues Spielzeug testen (Ciclo). Ich bin gestern schon 1,57 km gefahren und hatte meine erste Auswertung.ha,ha,ha.  

Volker


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch' n zusammen,
> 
> endlich wird es auch in Freigericht hell!
> Also ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns um 12:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke treffen und wie schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen hauptsächlich uns auf Asphalt aufhalten. In welche richtung wir fahren ist mir egal. Nur ein paar Hm wären nicht schlecht. Mein Vorschlag: Rückersbach, Kahlgrund, Frohnbügel, Barbarossaquelle (diesmal halt auf festeren Wegen).Ich will doch mein neues Spielzeug testen (Ciclo). Ich bin gestern schon 1,57 km gefahren und hatte meine erste Auswertung.ha,ha,ha.
> ...



Gehts nicht auch um 11:30 Uhr ?? Wär das höchste aller Gefühle für mich. Muß spätestens um 16:00 Uhr in der Tür stehen.....


Stammtisch 18.05.04: Ihr könnt Euch ins LMB eintragen !!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

11:30 Uhr ist in Ordnung. Ich muß nur schon um 10:45 Uhr hier losfahren. Was ist Sakir, Erdi, Lupo? Limesbrücke?

Volker


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 11:30 Uhr ist in Ordnung. Ich muß nur schon um 10:45 Uhr hier losfahren. Was ist Sakir, Erdi, Lupo? Limesbrücke?
> 
> Volker


Dann mach ich mich schon mal langsam starbereit und schau hier weiter rein um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.......


----------



## Lupo (9. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 11:30 Uhr ist in Ordnung. Ich muß nur schon um 10:45 Uhr hier losfahren. Was ist Sakir, Erdi, Lupo? Limesbrücke?
> 
> Volker


moinmoin,

11:30 Limesbrücke ist ok, 

bis denne

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag: Rückersbach, Kahlgrund, Frohnbügel, Barbarossaquelle (diesmal halt auf festeren Wegen).Ich will doch mein neues Spielzeug testen (Ciclo). Ich bin gestern schon 1,57 km gefahren und hatte meine erste Auswertung.ha,ha,ha.
> 
> Volker



moin, moin,

kommt Ihr den Main Richtung Seligenstadt runter  Würde dann an der Fähre zu Euch stoßen. Ich denke Ihr müßtet so gegen 11.50 dort sein - oder  

Gebt noch mal kurz Feedback ...

Erdi01


----------



## jschuetter (9. Mai 2004)

Servus

Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit seid ihr in etwa unterwegs?
Ich hätte schon Lust mich an der einen oder anderen Tour zu beteiligen, habe aber Bedenken daß ich eurem Tempo nicht gewachsen bin.

Gruß
  Jörg


----------



## Lupo (9. Mai 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit seid ihr in etwa unterwegs?
> Ich hätte schon Lust mich an der einen oder anderen Tour zu beteiligen, habe aber Bedenken daß ich eurem Tempo nicht gewachsen bin.
> ...


Hi Jörg,
wir machen eine Biketour und sind net auf der Flucht  
kannst ruhig mitkommen, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht sind wir flexibel.

moin erdi,
also wenn wir so fahrn wies ippie vorgeschlage hat können wir dich an der fähre aufsammeln.


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit seid ihr in etwa unterwegs?
> Ich hätte schon Lust mich an der einen oder anderen Tour zu beteiligen, habe aber Bedenken daß ich eurem Tempo nicht gewachsen bin.
> ...


Fahr heut einfach mit....Wir warten wenns sein muß  

Grüße Frank

@ Erdi @ Kommt hin mit der Zeitschätzung...Von mir aus Richtung Seligenstadt...in Mainflingen könnten wir die Rückersbacher hoch and so on.....Hauptsache Matschfrei


----------



## Lupo (9. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> die Rückersbacher hoch and so on.....Hauptsache Matschfrei


 Matschfrei  , die Rückersbacher  , so wies geschifft hat   aber dafür Fussgängerfrei  

so, mach mich jetzt fettisch


----------



## jschuetter (9. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr heut einfach mit....Wir warten wenns sein muß



Super, wo genau an der Limesbrücke finde ich euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin erdi,
> also wenn wir so fahrn wies ippie vorgeschlage hat können wir dich an der fähre aufsammeln.



O.K. dann bin ich 11.50 an der Fähre. Schnell noch was essen und los  

Wegen Matsch Rückersbacher. Wir können auch am Wasserwerk hoch. Is garantiert matschfrei  

Bis dann ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Super, wo genau an der Limesbrücke finde ich euch?



Du siehst uns wohl genau drunter ...auffem Mainradweg. Wirst uns schon nicht verpassen.

Damit wir Dich erkennen...am besten ne rote Rose zwischen den Zähnen     

Rückersbacher ist doch nur teilweise matschig. Wir werden es bereden. 

Tschüss bis denne


----------



## Sakir (9. Mai 2004)

toll 11:30 schon an der Brücke.... dann müsste ich in 20min hier weg...
das schaffich nicht, hatte mich auf 12 uhr eingestellt.... tolll....  
viel spass


----------



## tboy0709 (9. Mai 2004)

Na seit ihr alle wieder trocken heim gekommen. Ich war heute das erste mal mit dem Rennrad unterwegs   Hat echt sau spaß gemacht sogar bei dem Wetter.

Ich hab 85km mit 550 hm in 2:40 geschafft und das alles im meinem GA1 Bereich bei dem Wetter. Bei gutem Wetter gehts ja sogar dann nochmal ne Runde schneller  Echt so ein Renner macht ne ganze menge aus.

Abpropo Google wie siehts die Woche aus wollen wir dann mal fahren vielleicht am Mittwoch. Das Wetter soll ja wieder ein bischen besser werden.
Ich zieh Dich dann im Windschatten mit


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin eben aus der Wanne gestiegen. Die Muskeln sind etwas müde.  Aber jetzt fühlt es sich wieder normal an.
Es war wieder eine super Tour. Kein Regen und nicht so schlammig. 
Heute habe ich das erste mal die 100 km überschritten.   Ich mußte noch ca. 5 km im Ort rumgurken, sonst hätte es nicht gelangt.

@[email protected] ich hoffe, wir haben Dich nicht so gequält. Es war schon eine ausgedehnte Runde. Und schnell!siehe unten. 

Meine Daten: 100,5 km, 1222 hm, 5:00,20 Std Fahrzeit! Ø 20!
Hab' ich 'se noch alle! 5 Std mit einem 20er Schnitt zu fahren Wohl zu heiß gebadet. 

ich bin und habe fertig

Volker


----------



## jschuetter (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> @[email protected] ich hoffe, wir haben Dich nicht so gequält. Es war schon eine ausgedehnte Runde. Und schnell!siehe unten.
> 
> Meine Daten: 100,5 km, 1222 hm, 5:00,20 Std Fahrzeit! Ø 20!
> ...



nach einer Dusche ging es mir schon wesentlich besser. Mal gespannt ob ich morgen noch Treppen laufen kann   
Meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit der Strecke (hier nur 77,7 km) beträgt nur 19 kmh.

Naja, ich muß wohl noch etwas trainieren (das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden) um nicht als Bremsklotz mitzufahren.

Gruß
  Jörg


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2004)

Hei,

war schon ne tolle Tour   Nachdem ich am Mittwoch das letzte mal gefahren bin und mir schon bald die Decke auf den Kopf fiel, der Kleine nervte, war das heute genau das Richtige  Ich hatte 90 Km auffem Tacho bei einem 20,7 er Schnitt...

@[email protected] Bist doch gut mitgekommen  War vielleicht fürs erste mal ein bißchen heftig. 

@ Sakir @ Sorry. Du warst die ganze Zeit über Online in meiner Buddyliste und ich dachte Du würdest Dich schon melden wenns 11:30 Uhr nicht geht.

@ Ippie @ Warst ja heute nicht zu bremsen....Was das Ciclo doch so ausmacht  

@ tboy @ Mit Mittwoch weiß ich es jetzt net so genau. Am Dienstag hab ich nämlich jetzt mit Ippie nochmal ne zügige B-Tour Plus ausgemacht...dann eigentlich einen Tag Ruhepause, am Donnerstag wollt ich Grundlage machen. Direkt nach der B-Tour mit Dir Grundlage fahrn könnt für mich ein bißchen heftig werden, weils für mich wohl keine mehr sein wird.....auch im Windschatten schätz ich mal  Oooder ?? Wie siehts aus mit nem Abschleppseil    

Nur mal so nebenbei: Ich freu mich auf Frammersbach    

Frank


----------



## SteelManni (9. Mai 2004)

[email protected],     

also ich war mal so frei und hab einen Tisch am 18.05 um 20:00Uhr
beim Walter "Trattoria Allegria" 
bestellt!   

*Die Anfahrt sieht wie folgt aus:
von Hanau, B8 durch Kahl Richtung Aschaffenburg, kurz vor Ortsausgang,
vor BMW Arnold und Fußgängerampel, nach rechts in den Westring.
Durchfahren bis zur Verkehrsinsel dann wieder rechts, und schon seht ihr auf der linken Seite die Trattoria! 
Parken direkt davor, oder in der Seligenstädter-Str.*
Für mich gibt das übrigens auch ein Heimspiel, als "Nachbar" vom Walter  

Ich finds toll, das sich die "Mehrheit" für Kahl entschieden hat,
wo doch die meisten aus dem schönen Hesseländle kommen!  

Und sogar aus "Bad-Offenbach" wird angereist!  
Die genaue Personenzahl geb ich dann nächste Woche noch durch!  

Jetzt wo der Tisch bestellt ist, kann ich's Euch ja sagen:
Beim Walter gibt's weder Pommes noch Kroketten oder Halbe Hähnchen!  
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit leben?

Schade ist nur das maixle nicht kommen kann, hätte gerne mit Dir
wieder über Stahlrahmen gefachsimpelt  

@ ippie und die anderen Sonntagsbiker,
100km sind ja ne Menge Holz, da habt Ihr aber ordentlich km geschrubbt!  
Ich werd jetzt vor Frammersbach mal einen Gang rausnehmen,
sonst hab ich mich vorher schon total ausgepowert.

Bin heute noch mal ne kurze Runde über'n Hahnenkamm gefahren.
Nur schlappe 38km, 600Hm beim 21,4er Schnitt.

Auf dem Heimweg ist mir in Wasserlos noch Hugo den Berg hoch
entgegengekommen!
@Hugo, das warst Du doch oder?

So jetzt werd ich mich mal für den Stammtisch eintragen!  

Gruß


----------



## Lupo (9. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hei,
> 
> war schon ne tolle Tour   Nachdem ich am Mittwoch das letzte mal gefahren bin und mir schon bald die Decke auf den Kopf fiel, der Kleine nervte, war das heute genau das Richtige  Ich hatte 90 Km auffem Tacho bei einem 20,7 er Schnitt...Frank


Wie wars zu Hause? Hats zanke gegeben?  hoffentlich net so schlimm  

Naja, Ippie mussten wir heut schon bremsen. Bei den Varianten, die ihm noch vorschwebten wärn wir sonst immer noch unterwegs  

@[email protected] doch wirklich super mitgekommen und ausgebremst haste uns auch net(vorallem net was mich betrifft  )

@[email protected] jo, den Hesse zieht´s gelegentlich ins weisblaue Ausland und solange die Pizza da net mit Weiswurscht, Radi und süssem Senf gereicht wird solls mir recht sein.

also bis Morgen, irgenwie ziemlich müd, heut Abend,

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

zwar später als üblich, aber er kommt mein schon obligatorischer Tourbericht  

Mußte mir erst noch die Wampe vollschlagen beim Grieche  Is ja schließlich Muttertag.  




			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Seligenstadt-Rückersbacher Schlucht-Hahnenkamm-x11-Michelbach-Kahlgrund-Schöllgrippen-Geiselbach-Birkenheiner-Barbarossa-Schleuse KK
> Erdi01


wir sind eigentlich ne Neuauflage der letztwöchigen Sonntagstour gefahren. Nur den x11 haben wir ausgelassen und stattdessen sind wir vom Hemsbacher Kreux die Autobahn runter  Eigentlich wollten wir ne schlammfreie Tour fahren. Wenn ich mich und mein Bike so sehe is uns das nich wirklich gelungen  Immerhin wars von oben trocken.

Demnach sind meine Tourdaten auch fast identisch mit den letztwöchigen:
ab/bis Dtz. 107 KM, 960 HM, Schnitt 21, Fahrzeit 5:03 h

Nebenbei ... ich war noch nie von Dtz. so schnell in Seligenstadt 36 Min. Schnitt 27,2  

Alles nur weil Google schon um 11.30 starten wollte um um 4 wieder zu Hause einzulaufen. Und haste es geschafft - Nich wirklich ... oder (Wo is der Smilie mim Nudelholz  )

Armer Sakir hats erst gar net gepakt am Treffpunkt zu sein  

Und Barracuda is uns am Main mim Rennradl begegnet, wollte dann aber irgendwie nich die Rückersbacher mit hoch ... warum nur  

@jschuetter ... ging doch gut. Auf ein Neues  

So, das wars für die nächsten 2-3 Tage. Ab morgen is renovieren angesagt. und danach solls Wetter auch wieder besser sein  

Machts gut ... 

Erdi01
(königlicher Berichterstatter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Mai 2004)

Moin,

ich hoff ihr seid net schon zu strapaziert vor lauter Terminen und Umfragen. Hier noch ein neuer Termin    

Ich hab mit Sakir einen Termin für die schon lang geplante Barbarossa-Hahnenkamm- Buchbergtour abgesprochen: 

BaHaBu-Tour am 23.05.04 um 11:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt: Zirkelsrad 4a in Hanau Steinheim!! Mit anschließenden Kaffee und Kuchen bei der Familie Fuchs ( so heißen wir mit Nachnamen   )

Die Tour steht in wenigen Minuten im LMB.......Hier noch ne kleine Beschreibung:

Die Tour von mir aus und zurück hat ganze 74 Km bei knapp 900 Höhenmetern. Wer nicht ganz so lang fahrn will, kann mit von der Gruppe an der Limesbrücke (circa 11:30 Uhr) aufgenommen werden und steigt bei der Rückfahrt dort wieder aus....dann sind es in etwa 56 km und es ist für jeden Teilnehmer auch machbar. Die schwierigste Steigung ist zum Hahnenkamm hoch, im ersten Drittel der Tour, dann gehts mal kurz bergab, mal kurz bergauf, ist dann relativ angenehm fahrbar....Nach guten 44 km von mir aus gesehen, können Getränke aufem Buchberg nachgetankt werden, dann gehts weiter zu uns zum Kaffee  

Die Tour soll gemütlich für Jedermann(frau) werden !!! Kleiner Hinweis: Das Wetter sollte einigermaßen mitspielen...heißt trocken und net ganz so kalt weil wir bei uns im Garten sein werden...Je nach Teilnehmerzahl wirds nämlich ansonsten in der Wohnung zu eng bei uns  

So, da hoffe ich und Michael auf rege Beteiligung. Wie gesagt, Ihr könnt Euch gleich eintragen.


@ Lupo @ Nöö, Zanke gabs keine. Is halt doof wenn man bei dem Pisswetter nicht raus kann, wenn man mal auf der Couch liegen will und der Kleine nur auf Dir rumturnt...sich auf meinen Kopf gemütlich macht...

@ Erdi @ War erst um 16:35 daheim. Zum Essen mußt ich mit dem Zweitwagen fahrn. War aber ok. Bißschen Stress, letztendlich nur 10 Minuten Verspätung. Allseits Anerkennung für die lange Tour  

Grüzi Google


----------



## Kwi-Schan (10. Mai 2004)

Also, im Moment trifft's mich echt hart: Am Stammtisch kann ich nicht - und bei Google's Nachmittag mit Kaffee und Kuchen bin ich auch nicht da.  Erster Urlaub seit fast zwei Jahren... für vier Tage.
Na denn - viel Spaß Euch allen.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ippie (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also am 19.05-23.05. bin ich leider in Wien. Aber ich komme halt ein anderes mal zum Kaffee.  

Ich bin total begeistert von der Ciclo-Auswertung. Tolles Spielzeug. 

muß was schaffen

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2004)

Für alle Maratonis die "schönen Aussichten" für Frammersbach   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1233379&postcount=24

@ Ippie, Kwi-Schan @ Schade das es bei Euch am 23.05.04 nicht klappt.   Kwi-Schan, ich  weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie Du aussiehst.....  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## eDw (10. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Maratonis die "schönen Aussichten" für Frammersbach
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1233379&postcount=24
> 
> ...


Hi Google,
wie ich sehe hast Du meinen Bericht von Samstag schon gefunden!   
Ich hab nun einen Vorteil, wenn es nicht gerade Schneit ist mirs wurscht!    

Bin uebrigens Gestern noch die MTB Tour in Kleinwallstadt mitgefahren. 60km und 1400 Hm. Das war dann noch "matschiger" aber dafuer mit IRC Mythos vorne hatte ich die Hosen nicht so voll. Ausserdem waren die Abfahrten nicht so heftig. Bilder sollte es demnaechst auf http://www.mountainbike-kleinwallstadt.de geben. Ich bin der mit der Startnummer 66
Die Tour is uebrigens noch ca. 2 Wochen ausgeschildert und lohnt sich mal zum abfahren.

Heute bin ich nur platt. Biken werde ich wohl erst am Samstag wieder!

Kann mir einer von Euch Jungs mal sagen wo der x11er ist? Das mit dem Donut hat mir Hugo schon erklaert. Finde ich interessant aus einem Vorzeitlichen Ringwall einen Donut zu machen.

Vielleicht komm ich am Donnerstag auch mal runter nach Kahl, ansonsten sehen wir uns am Sonntag in Frammersbach! 

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> .............Bin uebrigens Gestern noch die MTB Tour in Kleinwallstadt mitgefahren. 60km und 1400 Hm. Das war dann noch "matschiger" aber dafuer mit IRC Mythos vorne hatte ich die Hosen nicht so voll.............
> 
> ........Vielleicht komm ich am Donnerstag auch mal runter nach Kahl, ansonsten sehen wir uns am Sonntag in Frammersbach!...........
> 
> ...


Sollt ich meine Comp S Light lieber gegen die Mythos am Samstag tauschen   

Kommst ja grad mal aus Alzenau...wär ne Gelegenheit unds mal in Kahl zu besuchen   

Grüße Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Mai 2004)

Hi eDw,

wir (die Jungs von AF) fahren immer Mittwochs um 17:00 Uhr vom Parkplatz Applied Films ab, zu einer Runde durch die Wälder und Hügel rund um Alz, auch ab und an mal denn 11er hoch oder auch runter  

Ciao


----------



## eDw (11. Mai 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi eDw,
> wir (die Jungs von AF) fahren immer Mittwochs um 17:00 Uhr vom Parkplatz Applied Films ab, zu einer Runde durch die Wälder und Hügel rund um Alz, auch ab und an mal denn 11er hoch oder auch runter
> Ciao



Hi Barracuda,
um genau zu sein komme ich wie Hugo aus No H2O. Wenn Du mir sagst wo der Parkplatz Applied Films ist komme ich vielleicht mal vorbei. Nicht diesen Mittwoch, da mir vom Wochenende immer noch die Beine weh tun.

Ueber Frammersbach darf ich jetzt nichts mehr sagen, sonst ist mir Hugo boese! (siehe Frammersbach Threat). Im Prinzip hat er ja recht, das meiste sind Forstautobahnen, aber es gibt halt auch 3-4 andere kleine Stellen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Google (11. Mai 2004)

@ Ippie @ Die Maximgels sind da   Ich hol sie morgen ab.

Wollen wir uns heut abend um 18:00 Uhr, mal ausnahmsweise auf der Autobahnbrücke  treffen ??

@ Maixle @ Wo hattest Du nochmal die Plastikfläschen für die Gels her ?

Bis denne

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] können wir machen. Also 18:00 Uhr Autobahnbrücke.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Hugo (11. Mai 2004)

frammersbach frammersbach....wann gehts endlcih nach frammersbach`?!?!?!?!  ich will fahrn!!!!!

ratet ma was heute vor der tür lag?!?!?! mein nigel-nagel neues XO schaltwerk samt shiftern....YIPPY(nicht zu verwechseln mit einem unsrer members hier im thread  )
morgen erst die LD, danach hab ich rund 6 std. eingeplant um das bike zu zerlegen udn mit neuen teilen zusammen zu schrauben...donnerstag dann noch ma zwo stunden grundlage und dann kann frammersbach kommen.....egal ob -50° und schneegestöber oder +50° mit sansdsturm....ich will fahrn!!!!!!!

@edw
du fährst erst osnntags raufd oder wie das war, gell?
soll ich dir deine startunterlagen schon mitbringen? dann kannste samstags noch das rad präpariern  

sachtma weiss jemand von euch wo man bei uns in der gegend gut und evtl. günstig an carbon-platten rankommt? haben wir n cfk-verarbeitenden betrieb bei uns in der region?


----------



## Sakir (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

also irgendwie ist imo hier nicht viel los.....
ich fahre unter der woche nur auf arbeit und zurück... 
ansonsten muss ich mich mal um den Garten kümmern, das Unkraut wächst viel zu schnell   
aber am Samstag muss ich dann wirklich mal wieder so ein paar richtige KM abspulen... also unter 120km fahr ich nicht heim ( haste gehört Erdi01 !!! )
am Sonntag habe ich vor, mal mit dem Auto, Frau und Hunde nach Frammersbach zu fahren und mir das Rennen mal anschauen... was meint ihr denn, ab wann es sich lohnt, am Ziel zu stehen ( Uhrzeit ??? )

Michael / Sakir


----------



## Hugo (11. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also irgendwie ist imo hier nicht viel los.....
> ich fahre unter der woche nur auf arbeit und zurück...
> ...


kommt drauf an wen du sehn willst...der sieger über die kurzstrecke wird so um die 2:15 brauchen, der sieger auf der langstrecke entspr. doppelt so lang, dafür starten die ne halbe stunde früher....party sollte eigentlich schon gegen 10 uhr sein....kommt halt auch wieder aufs wetter an...wenn du richtig stimmung erleben willst fahrt doch zum grabig udn dann später erst ins start-ziel gebiet


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ......am Sonntag habe ich vor, mal mit dem Auto, Frau und Hunde nach Frammersbach zu fahren und mir das Rennen mal anschauen... was meint ihr denn, ab wann es sich lohnt, am Ziel zu stehen ( Uhrzeit ??? )
> Michael / Sakir


Hei Michael. Falls Du die wirklichen Stars, mit gänzlich unrasierten Beinen, beim Zieleinlauf sehen willst, dann solltest Du spätestens gegen 12:00 Uhr da sein. Zwischen 12:00 -12:30 werden nämlich Ippie und Ich dort (hoffentlich !!!!!!) einlaufen    Wenn ich Du wäre, würd ich mir aber den Grabig vorher anschauen. Muß laut den Erzählungen ja besonders stimmungsvoll sein.

Eine wichtige Frage !! Hilfe !!  

Ich hab Probleme mit meinen Michelin Comp S Light !!. Jetzt schon zum zweiten mal hat es mir die Decke und den Schlauch bei der B-Tour auffem Kiesweg durchgehauen !! Ein Knall ein Zisch....Jetzt hab ich wieder einen Riss von einem guten halben Zentimeter in der Decke  Ich bin das Stück mal lang gelaufen hab wieder nix gefunden, der Kies ist aber teilweise nicht so ohne, schmal und scharfkantig, teilweise ein plastisches Aussehen, als sei das Granulat welches von der Müllverbrennung als Rest bleibt... Egal. Jedenfalls kann ich mir schon vorstellen, daß es den einen oder anderen Reifen durchhaut. Lustig an der Sache war (  ), daß ich an der gleichen Stelle den Reifen mit einem großen Flicken schon repariert hatte und der Kies den Flicken an etwas anderer Stelle noch zusätzlich durchhaute. 

Meine Vorgängerhinterreifen Explorer hatte ja auch regelrechte Schnitte im Gummi ( vermute jetzt auch von den B-Touren) aber die gingen wohl nicht durch....

Jetzt aber meine Fragen:

Kann Kies Reifendecken durchhaun ?
Sind die Comp S light sch****?
Ist es unbedenklich in Frammersbach vorne mit dem Comp S und hinten mit dem ehemaligen Vorderreifen Explorer zu fahrn ? oder...
soll ich mir gleich einen Satz wirklich gescheite  Reifen holen ? Welche ?

Grüße Euch

Frank


----------



## Sakir (12. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Michael. Falls Du die wirklichen Stars, mit gänzlich unrasierten Beinen, beim Zieleinlauf sehen willst, dann solltest Du spätestens gegen 12:00 Uhr da sein. Zwischen 12:00 -12:30 werden nämlich Ippie und Ich dort (hoffentlich !!!!!!) einlaufen    Wenn ich Du wäre, würd ich mir aber den Grabig vorher anschauen. Muß laut den Erzählungen ja besonders stimmungsvoll sein.
> Frank


Ahoi

also dann werde ich mal versuchen, rechtzeitig am Grabig zu sein ))
fals ich euch dann auch erkenne, werde ich mal Bilder machen   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (12. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt aber meine Fragen:
> 
> Kann Kies Reifendecken durchhaun ?
> Sind die Comp S light sch****?
> ...


Hi Google,

wenn man dem was hier so geschrieben steht glauben schenken kann, dann hat der Michelin Comp S genau die Probleme die du hier Beschreibst!

Ich habe ganz gute erfahrungen mit dem Michelin XL S in 2.1" gemacht, allerdings Tubless, guter Allroundreifen. Der Racing Ralph ist auch gut, nur bei Nässe hat er Probleme!

Und denk dran immer genug Luft rein das mit dem Grip bei wenig Luft ist schon toll, aber die Pannen anfälligkeit auch, besonders in unserer Gewichtsklasse  

Und lass die Flickerrei an den Reifen sein, stell dir mal vor dir Platzt der Reifen auf dem X11 unten auf den Schotterteil bei Tempo 40 oder mehr.  Du weist ja wie der Schotter da schmeckt!

Noch was weil wir grade beim Thema sind!!!
Ich brauch die Krücken wieder, bzw. meine Schwiegermutter. Wäre nett wenn du die mal vorbei bringen könntest!! ASAP

Ciao


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was weil wir grade beim Thema sind!!!
> Ich brauch die Krücken wieder, bzw. meine Schwiegermutter. Wäre nett wenn du die mal vorbei bringen könntest!! ASAP
> Ciao



Die wollt ich eigentlich zum Stammtisch mitbringen..Zu spät ??? Wenn ja bring ich sie Dir noch heute vorbei....

Und wie siehts mit Michelin vorne und Explorer hinten aus ?? Nur mal evtl als Notlösung bis ich weiß was für Reifen ich wirklich will und bis ich sie habe.....


----------



## eDw (12. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt aber meine Fragen:
> Kann Kies Reifendecken durchhaun ?
> Sind die Comp S light sch****?
> Ist es unbedenklich in Frammersbach vorne mit dem Comp S und hinten mit dem ehemaligen Vorderreifen Explorer zu fahrn ? oder...
> ...



Comp S light hatte ich glaube ich auch mal. Auf der 2ten Abfahrt hat es dann einen Schlag getan: Schlauch geplatzt und Reifen zerissen! ---> nie mehr diese Reifen!

Ich hab hinten einen Explorer drauf und bin ganz zufrieden. Nach dem S**T mit dem Z-Maz am Samstag in Frammersbach, hab ich noch einen Mythos gefunden und vorne aufgezogen, dass war am Sonntag in Kleinwallstadt prima.

Auf jeden Fall, duerfen die Reifen bei Matsche nicht zu dick sein. MAXXIS hat gute Schlammreifen, sind aber nicht ganz billig. www.Race-Worx.de hat Maxxis und auch Ahnung. Der Erich hat glaube ich mal den Race Service fuer Maxxis gemacht.

Ist aber alles realative. Ich hab am Samstag auch einen gesehen, der hatte 2,4er Schwalbe drauf!   

Gruss
eDw


----------



## bikerfuzzy (12. Mai 2004)

Halli hallo,

also ich möchte allen Frammersbach Marathonisti viel Erfolg und viel Spaß wünschen   . Ist wirklich hart eure eifrige Vorbereitung zu verfolgen und nicht mitfahren zu können. Die letzten zwei Mal waren wirklich tolle Veranstaltungen. besonders letztes Jahr die geile Schlammschlacht   

Weiterhin wollte ich mal ne Vatertagstour anregen, allerdings aufem Bike und nicht im Bollerwagen und Alkohol gibts auch erst hinterher   
Ich denke da so an ne 1000 -1200 hm Tour möglichst früh los und anschliessend je nach Wetter nochwo einkehren. 

Tourenvorschläge von mir wären:
http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/insertidx.html?http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/touren/3berge.html

http://www.fr-aktuell.de/ressorts/freizeit/raus/touren/mountainbike_touren/?cnt=14969

http://www.fr-aktuell.de/ressorts/freizeit/raus/touren/mountainbike_touren/?cnt=14990

Vorschläge eurerseits sind sehr willkommen !!

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Lupo (12. Mai 2004)

bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Halli hallo,
> 
> also ich möchte allen Frammersbach Marathonisti viel Erfolg und viel Spaß wünschen   . Ist wirklich hart eure eifrige Vorbereitung zu verfolgen und nicht mitfahren zu können. Die letzten zwei Mal waren wirklich tolle Veranstaltungen. besonders letztes Jahr die geile Schlammschlacht
> 
> ...



super Idee  bin zwar kein Vater (bzw. net bewusst) würde aber den 1. oder 2. Vorschlag vorziehen, auch in dieser Reihenfolge.

 Wolfgang


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2004)

Ich würd ja gern, ich würd ja gern !!! Aber wenn nix dazwischen kommt *hoff*bin ich böse* hat meine Liebste den Tag schon anderweitig verplant. Aber ich    auch meine Family....


----------



## bikerfuzzy (12. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd ja gern, ich würd ja gern !!! Aber wenn nix dazwischen kommt *hoff*bin ich böse* hat meine Liebste den Tag schon anderweitig verplant. Aber ich    auch meine Family....



Mensch Frank, meine erste Vatertagstour und du kannst nicht dabeisein


----------



## Ippie (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Du machst mir Sorgen. Ich habe die Ritchey Zmax drauf und ich wollte damit auch Frammersbach fahren. Sind die so schlecht?

@[email protected] Leider ohne mich. Bin in Wien. Nach Frammersbach bis zum 12.06. werde ich nicht mehr zu sehen sein (Wochenende).

@[email protected] schön das ich Dich in Frammersbach sehe. Zielankunft ca. 12:00 bis 12:30 Uhr (wie Google schon schrieb).

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2004)

bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Frank, meine erste Vatertagstour und du kannst nicht dabeisein



Jetzt mach mich doch net so fertisch


----------



## eDw (12. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> @[email protected] Du machst mir Sorgen. Ich habe die Ritchey Zmax drauf und ich wollte damit auch Frammersbach fahren. Sind die so schlecht?
> Volker



Hi Ippie,
wenn es trocken ist, finde ich den Zmax einen der geilsten Reifen. Wenn es feucht ist macht es nicht mehr so viel Spass. Bei Naesse auf fahr ich aber auf jeden Fall mit denen keine Trails/Abfahrten mehr. Nachdem ich gesehen hatte welche Probleme ich am Samstag hatte und wie die anderen gefahren sind. Spessarter kann Dir das Problem mit den Reifen uebrigens bestaetigen. Er hatte aber keine Zmax drauf, sondern was anderes. Und am Sonntag mit anderen Reifen war bei Ihm auch alles viel besser. Aber vielleicht wird es ja noch etwas trockener.
Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

so der Renovierungs- und Putzmara is vorbei, jetzt kann ich mich wieder den wirklich wichtigen Dingen im Leben widdmen ... dem radel fahrn  

@sakir ... auf was fürm Tripp bist Du denn wieder. Macht nix unter 120  
Ich sags Dir immer wieder zieh die Nadel aus em Arm und las die Drogen  
Wegen SA schauen wir noch was wir machen. Taunus sind eigentlich deutlich weniger als 120. Dafür ne Menge HM. Oder wir starten hier ab Dtz, HU in den Taunus. Weis jetzt spontan aber nicht wie wir fahren würden  

@bikerfuzzy, Lupo ... bin auch kein Vater, aber mitkommen würd ich trotzdem.

@Google ... schöner Sch... mit Deinen Reifen. Hoffe Du hast den Mantel nicht mit einen herkömmlichen Flicken geflickt, das der dann nicht hält is klar. Muß schon einer für schlauchlos sein. Ansonsten würd ich vorn den Comp S lassen und hinten mir nen XL S draufziehen. Der hat Vortrieb satt, gute Rolleigenschaften und gewichtsmäßig is er auch noch im grünen Betreich, so um die 600 g. Ist eigentlich auch nach wie vor mein Nummer 1. Der ist kaum zu toppen. ABER, ob der Deinen Fahrstiel besser aushält weis ich auch net  

@Lupo, Miss Marple .. wie sieht es mit ner Feierabendrunde aus. Vielleicht morgen, kann durch mein Urlaub auch deutlich früher ... Äußert Euch mal dazu  

@Kwi-Schan ... wie sieht Dein WE aus. Schon komplett verplant? Vielleicht können wir ab Dtz was zusammen machen. Denke da eher an was entspanntes so um die 40-50 KM am Sonntag. Ab Vor- odeer Nachmittag is mir egal, kann mich da nach Dir richten  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

so jetzt ist es soweit. Ich wollte gerade meine Feierabendrunde drehen und was geht nicht mehr? Das hintere Laufrad. Voll durchgebremst. Löst sich einfach in seine Bestandteile auf.  
Gut das alles noch vor Frammersbach ist, sonst wäre dort schon Feierabend gewesen nach wenigen Km. 
Jetzt stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, ob ich auf Scheibenbremsen umrüste. Aber so kurz vorm Mara? Ganz schlechter Zeitpunkt. 
Kann ich Laufräder für Scheibenbremsen auch mit einer V-Brake fahren? Oder ist das nicht so gut?

Volker


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so jetzt ist es soweit. Ich wollte gerade meine Feierabendrunde drehen und was geht nicht mehr? Das hintere Laufrad. Voll durchgebremst. Löst sich einfach in seine Bestandteile auf.
> Gut das alles noch vor Frammersbach ist, sonst wäre dort schon Feierabend gewesen nach wenigen Km.
> ...



Is ja en Ding !! Was ist denn genau passiert ? Das beste wäre wenn jemand aussem Thread Dir ein paar Gebrauchte ausleihen könnte....Dann könnst Du Dir die Neuen in Ruhe aussuchen.

@ Erdi @ die Platten hat ich immer hochzus...Von wegen Fahrstil. Am Freitag bin ich beim Günther..Mal schaun was er sagt. Wegen des Hinterreifens...Ich hab halt grad noch ein Explorer im Keller...Wenn nix dagegen spricht werd ich den erst mal platt machen.

@ tboy @So ruhig geworden...Stress ??

@ Yakko @ ?? Lebst Du noch ?


----------



## Kwi-Schan (12. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kwi-Schan ... wie sieht Dein WE aus. Schon komplett verplant? Vielleicht können wir ab Dtz was zusammen machen. Denke da eher an was entspanntes so um die 40-50 KM am Sonntag. Ab Vor- odeer Nachmittag is mir egal, kann mich da nach Dir richten



@erdi - Herzlich gerne!! Sonntag ist mit Biken prinzipiell "genehmigt" - Details kläre ich noch und melde mich dann per PM 

@Ippie - Auf Deine Frage mit dem Laufradsatz und den Bremsen kann man nur mit einem entschiedenen "Jein" antworten, denn es hängt davon ab, was für Felgen Du nimmst. Prinzipiell ist es kein Problem, Felgen für Felgenbremsen Naben für Discs (welcher Standard? - Da gibt es Centerlock und ISO (s.u.)) zu kombinieren. Tendenziell ist es natürlich besser, wenn Du mit fahren möchtest auch die entsprechenden Felgen zu nehmen. Die sind nämlich leichter (weil sie nicht steife Flanken brauchen) und gleichen sei ein wenig das aus, was die Bremse mehr auf die Waage bringt.
Was die Naben angeht müsstest Du Dich schon jetzt für einen Typ entscheiden - Centerlock ist die Aufnahme für neuere Shimano-Bremsen, Magura verwendet m.W. Naben für den ISO-Standard. Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis soll die Shimano Deore-Disc top sein, die XT ist auch zu empfehlen (frag mal Erdi!). Bei Magura habe ich mit der "Julie" gute Erfahrungen gemacht - aber dass die Discs verschleißärmer als Felgenbremsen sind, kann ich nicht bestätigen und ein kompletter Satz neuer Beläge schlägt mit 40,- Euro schon recht ordentlich zu Buche...

Beim Laufradsatz hängt's auf die schnelle wahrscheinlich auch davon ab, was jetzt auf Lager ist... Bei Felgen würde ich Dir - egal ob Disc oder nicht - zu Mavic raten.

So, das reicht jetzt,
Euch einen schönen Abend,
Christian


----------



## Ippie (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] danke für die Info. Ich habe mich erst einmal für das gleiche Laufrad entschieden. Maixle hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, nur die Felge, statt das ganze Laufrad zu tauschen. Danke nochmal.
Ich habe gerade ein Email an Günter (Bike-activ) geschickt, ob er mir bis Samstag eine Neue Felge montieren/zentrieren kann. 
Ich hoffe, dass es bis Samstag noch klappt.  

Außerdem möchte Ich mich, so kurz vor dem Urlaub, nicht noch in unkosten stürzen. Aber in naher Zukunft werde ich auf Disks umsteigen. Aber nicht vor einem Marathon.

@[email protected] Passiert ist nicht viel. Ich wollte losfahren und plötzkich schleift die hintere Bremse recht stark. Ich schaue auf die Felge und sehe eine Ausbuchtung, die aussieht, als hätte sich der Schlauch zwischen Felge und Mantel rausgedrückt. Nachdem ich die Luft aus dem Reifen gelassen hatte, sah ich den Riß von ca. 4 cm auf der Felge. Etwa da, wo der Bremsklotz oben andrückt. Das war es dann  

also bis denn

Volker


----------



## Hugo (12. Mai 2004)

muss jetz ma ne kurze frage stellen....wer von euch is denn wie lange morgen in der pizza?
weil hab ganz vergessen dass morgen stammtisch is und hab deshalb zur ga-fahrt zugestimmt....wär jetz doof wenn die eine hälfte vom duo fehlen würd und is aus uni-sicht recht wichtig.....
die fahrt würde so bis run 9 uhr gehn, von DA nach kahl brauch ich abends um die zeit wenn die polizei ni guggt ne gute halbe bis knappe 3/4 stunde, also wär so gegen 10 dann in der pizzeria...aber nur wenn da noch jemand is  

jaja...die liebe grundlage....hab heut wieder LD gehabt und mich gegenüber letztem ma um 50%   gesteigert aber immernoch fehlt die grundlage dementspr. wirds die nächsten wochen ausser den maras nix anderes geben


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Passiert ist nicht viel. Ich wollte losfahren und plötzkich schleift die hintere Bremse recht stark. Ich schaue auf die Felge und sehe eine Ausbuchtung, die aussieht, als hätte sich der Schlauch zwischen Felge und Mantel rausgedrückt. Nachdem ich die Luft aus dem Reifen gelassen hatte, sah ich den Riß von ca. 4 cm auf der Felge. Etwa da, wo der Bremsklotz oben andrückt. Das war es dann
> Volker



Is ja wirklich ein Ding! Was für ne Felge war das denn und welche Laufleistung hat sie mitgemacht?

Falls alle Stricke reißen kann ich Dir sowohl mit ner LX V-Brake, wie auch mit nen kompletten Laufrad aushelfen. Hab ich beides im Keller liegen  

Ansonsten hat Kwi-Schan schon alles zum Thema Laufrad und Disc gesagt  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> weil hab ganz vergessen dass morgen stammtisch is und hab deshalb zur ga-fahrt zugestimmt....:



kannst ganz entspannt Deine GA fahren  

Eildiweil Du morgen keinen in der Pizza antrifft. Stammtisch is am 18.05.  

Oder hab ich was verpaßt  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (12. Mai 2004)

Ahoi


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> so der Renovierungs- und Putzmara is vorbei, jetzt kann ich mich wieder den wirklich wichtigen Dingen im Leben widdmen ... dem radel fahrn


schön... dachte schon, du hast das Laptop mit den Tapeten an die Wand geklebt *ggg*


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir ... auf was fürm Tripp bist Du denn wieder. Macht nix unter 120
> Ich sags Dir immer wieder zieh die Nadel aus em Arm und las die Drogen
> Wegen SA schauen wir noch was wir machen. Taunus sind eigentlich deutlich weniger als 120. Dafür ne Menge HM. Oder wir starten hier ab Dtz, HU in den Taunus. Weis jetzt spontan aber nicht wie wir fahren würden


Tripppp....hmmm jaaaa... meeehhhrrrr....ich glaube ich brauch das mal wieder   immer nur diese 12km auf die arbeit, sind keinesfalls befriedigend und morgens habe ich imo zu einer längeren Tour nicht die Zeit....
Wegen der Tour, können wir dann noch klären... ich habe mir auf jedefall nix anderes vorgenommen   und diesmal nicht die DigiCam vergessen  

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (12. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ganz entspannt Deine GA fahren
> 
> Eildiweil Du morgen keinen in der Pizza antrifft. Stammtisch is am 18.05.
> 
> ...



ach so...dann hat mich edw ganz umsonst verrückt gemacht....okay dienstag is gebonkt

also dann bis samstag jungens 

@tboy
jetz dürfen wir zusammen ga machen....mit den neuen pulswerten geht das locker klar


----------



## Lupo (12. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, Miss Marple .. wie sieht es mit ner Feierabendrunde aus. Vielleicht morgen, kann durch mein Urlaub auch deutlich früher ... Äußert Euch mal dazu  Erdi01


sieht ganz schlecht aus, morgen Abend ist Wohnmobil packen angesagt und vorher noch Bikes putzen und checken. Will ja net die halbe Birkenhainer mit in die Eifel schleppen.

Wolfgang


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2004)

Good Morning

Heutnachmittag will ich am Main gemütlich Grundlage Richtung AB und weiter fahrn. Geplant ist ne Tour so um die 2,5 - 3 Stunden, Wenn jemand Lust hat (z.B. Erdi ?) über den Thread oder übers Handy melden. Von mir zuhaus kann ich so ab 17:00 Uhr durchstarten...... 



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> muss jetz ma ne kurze frage stellen....wer von euch is denn wie lange morgen in der pizza?
> weil hab ganz vergessen dass morgen stammtisch is und hab deshalb zur ga-fahrt zugestimmt....wär jetz doof wenn die eine hälfte vom duo fehlen würd und is aus uni-sicht recht wichtig.....
> die fahrt würde so bis run 9 uhr gehn, von DA nach kahl brauch ich abends um die zeit wenn die polizei ni guggt ne gute halbe bis knappe 3/4 stunde, also wär so gegen 10 dann in der pizzeria...aber nur wenn da noch jemand is
> 
> jaja...die liebe grundlage....hab heut wieder LD gehabt und mich gegenüber letztem ma um 50%   gesteigert aber immernoch fehlt die grundlage dementspr. wirds die nächsten wochen ausser den maras nix anderes geben


Ich stell mir gerade David sitzend und händereibend mit verschmitzten Blick in der Pizzeria in Kahl vor: "Sooooo...Ha, Haaaa.....Diesmal hab ichs gefunden und ich bin Erster !!!     

@ David @ Nix für Ungut aber ich könnt mich wegschmeisen  

Aber noch mal ne ernsthafte Frage von einem Laien (Bitte jetzt nicht Sonntagsfahrer zu mir sagen   ):Wenn Du die nächsten Wochen nichts außer Grundlage machst, geht daß nicht auf Kosten Deiner Power in den Beinen und Deiner Kraftausdauer am Berg hoch ??

Umfrage Grillstammtisch:  Wer noch mit abstimmen will..Die Umfrage ist Morgenmittag geschlossen.

Stammtisch 18.05.04: Diesmal ne kleinere Gruppe ? Im LMB sind 8 gemeldet.

Grüzi Google


----------



## Ippie (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] danke für das Angebot. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, werde ich mich nochmal melden. Ich habe mit dem Laufrad ca. 3500 km zurück gelegt. Vorne ist die Felge auch nicht so verschlissen. Vielleicht habe ich auch einen rechtzeitigen Bremsbackenwechsel verschlafen und ein bißchen mit Metall gebremst. Ich habe jetzt das 5te paar Bremsklötze drauf.

@[email protected] klappt doch bei uns super mit der Vorbereitung/Generalprobe für Frammersbach  . Dir platzt dauernd der Reifen und mir geht es auch nicht besser. Ich bin nur froh, dass ich den Defekt gestern, und nicht erst beim Komplettcheck, entdeckt habe. Da wäre der Freitag/Samstag recht turbulent zugegangen. 
Aber am Sonntag läuft alles Reibungslos und wir kommen ins Ziel.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## bike-activ (13. Mai 2004)

@[email protected], habe eben gelesen das du ne felge brauchst. Welche ist das genau(Marke,Lochzahl,Farbe??). Habe die letzte zeit einige laufräder gemacht und die meisten felgen verbaut. wenn ich die felge da habe und du mir das laufrad heute bringst kann ich es dir noch gerne umspeichen. melde dich einfach mal auf meiner handy nr. 0177-7344797 oder mittag ab 14.30 im laden 06186-201310. Helfe dir gerne bei deinen fragen weiter.

@[email protected] dir zur auswahl mal reifen mit. sehen uns ja heute oder morgen?! Michelin XLS und Jimmy 2,1 sind OK für Frammersbach. 

und an alle hier im Forum.. wer !schnell! was braucht und das möglichst !günstig! kann sich jeder zeit gerne an mich wenden. Die es nicht wissen: bin vormittags bei FUSION-BIKES und stehe nachmittags in meinem Laden BIKE-ACTIV 

wünsche allen teilnehmern viel spaß in frammersbach...bin nicht dabei da ich am samstag auf hochzeit bin und da ordentlich    werde...


----------



## yakko (13. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Yakko @ ?? Lebst Du noch ?




Yup, allerdings war ich seit Schotten etwas unmotiviert.
Gestern war ich dann das erste Mal wieder unterwegs - ein bisschen Taunus mit DarkDesigner, und das merke ich jetzt schon in den Beinen  

Frammersbach steht immer noch, aber ich werde wirklich erst am Sonntag da sein, Samstag schaffe ich nicht. Man sieht sich bestimmt dort.

W/ Stammtisch werde ich mich erst kurzfristig entscheiden.


René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ganz schlecht aus, morgen Abend ist Wohnmobil packen angesagt und vorher noch Bikes putzen und checken. Will ja net die halbe Birkenhainer mit in die Eifel schleppen.
> 
> Wolfgang



Schade, aber das mit dem putzen is ein gutes Stichwort. Ich hab die andere Hälfte der Birkenhainer am Rad. Und die muß auch wieder runter.

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere seid Ihr übers WE ver"milch"reist. Also auch nix mit Taunustour am SA bei Euch  


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Heutnachmittag will ich am Main gemütlich Grundlage Richtung AB und weiter fahrn. Geplant ist ne Tour so um die 2,5 - 3 Stunden, Wenn jemand Lust hat (z.B. Erdi ?) über den Thread oder übers Handy melden. Von mir zuhaus kann ich so ab 17:00 Uhr durchstarten......
> Grüzi Google


JA, warum eigentlich nicht  

Willst Du ausschließlich am Main lang? Mir würd da noch ne Alternative einfallen. Bis A'burg und quer durch den Rodgau zurück nach Dtz. Von Dtz nach HU kennst ja den Weg, vielleicht würd ich auch noch mitkommen. Dann wüßt ich wenigstens wie ich am 23.05. mit Radl zu Dir komm. Hab ich nämlich vor  

Treffpunkt 17:30 an der Seligenstädter Fähre ... O.K.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> JA, warum eigentlich nicht
> 
> Willst Du ausschließlich am Main lang? Mir würd da noch ne Alternative einfallen. Bis A'burg und quer durch den Rodgau zurück nach Dtz. Von Dtz nach HU kennst ja den Weg, vielleicht würd ich auch noch mitkommen. Dann wüßt ich wenigstens wie ich am 23.05. mit Radl zu Dir komm. Hab ich nämlich vor
> 
> Treffpunkt 17:30 an der Seligenstädter Fähre ... O.K.Erdi01


Bis denne würd ich mal sagen. Über den Weg werden wir uns schon einig...  

@ bike-aktiv @ Morgen komm ich......Wohl wieder so gegen 17:00 Uhr

@ Yakko @ Ich hoff Du bist nicht für die große Strecke in Frammersbach gemeldet


----------



## Lupo (13. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere seid Ihr übers WE ver"milch"reist. Also auch nix mit Taunustour am SA bei Euch
> Erdi01


genau! mal wieder fremdes Terrain unter die Stollen nehmen aber net im Renntempo, wies sich für richtige Sonntagsfahrer gehört  
Wird bestimmt ganz lustig  
Aber die grosse Taunustour wollte ich eigentlich auch mitfahrn 

Wolfgang


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. Mai 2004)

Der Stammtisch http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1774 ist doch erst am 18.5.  oder?????


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Mai 2004)

Also jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder nachdem ich ein bischen Zeit hab. War mit Arbeit und Training vollkommen ausgelastet.

Ich bin die Woche ca 300km RR gefahren und werde heute nochmal Joggen gehen dann hab ich da auch noch 3 Std gemacht.


(Aber noch mal ne ernsthafte Frage von einem Laien (Bitte jetzt nicht Sonntagsfahrer zu mir sagen  ):Wenn Du die nächsten Wochen nichts außer Grundlage machst, geht daß nicht auf Kosten Deiner Power in den Beinen und Deiner Kraftausdauer am Berg hoch ??) Was Du mit hoch meinst versteh ich nicht ganz  

Du als ehemaliger Läufer müsstest das doch auch wissen. Bei häufigerem GA Training leidet keinsten falls die Power oder Kraftausdauer bei häufigem GA Training wird der Bereich höchstens noch besser. Je mehr GA1 training Du machst um so besser/schneller wirst Du in diesem Bereich das wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die höheren Bereiche aus  

@ Gühnter ich komme dann auch morgen die Reifen holen.

@ alle Frammesbacher ich denke wir sehen uns dann am Samstag zur Nummerausgabe und zur Nudelparty.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo @google haste Dein Weg nach HU noch gefunden? Denke schon  Hast im übrigen Recht gehabt  Der Rastplatz Weiskirchen war rechts von uns. Nicht lks. wie ich dachte. Irgend so ein anderer dreckiger Funkmast der mich irritiert hatte ... auch egal.

Ich bin auf 72 KM gekommen, bei nem Schnitt von 24,8. Naja, HM lassen wir mal außen vor  Und knapp 3 Std. Fahrzeit.

Morgen is Ruhe angesagt und Samstag gehts auf den Feldberg.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2004)

@ Erdi @ Danke der Nachfrage. Bin gut angekommen, hab 76 Km auffem Tacho gehabt. Allerdings, kurz nach dem wir uns trennten bin ich an einem Lidl in Weißkirchen vorbei gekommen, hatte plötzlich Heißhunger auf Nüsse, bin kurzerhand da reingestürzt hab Studfutt und die Royalnussmischung gekauft. Ich konnt mich dann doch noch zurückhalten hab aber gleich daheim ein Päckchen in mich reingezogen   Es gibt Dinge .....  

@ tboy @ Klar bin ich mal um die 2 Stunden gelaufen..ich hab mich aber nicht so intensiv wie jetzt beim Biken um solche Fragen gekümmert.....selbst heute hinterfrage ich die Dinge nur dann und wann.. Mein Frage rührt ja auch nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung: Für mich war es ein großer Unterschied vom Laufen und Mainfahren (da bin ich ja sozusagen ein gutes halbes Jahr Grundlage gefahren) aufs Mountainbiken umzusteigen wo man Höhenmmeter mit Kraft hochkloppt. Ich hatte gerade beim ersten Mal ( ich meine beim ersten mal MTB !!  ) erhebliche Probleme...ganz anderer (hoher)Puls, mir wars schlecht vor Anstrengung. Außerdem hat mir die Muskelkraft für die Steigungen gefehlt ( kann ich heut noch mehr davon gebrauchen).

Ich mein halt nur, wenn ich immer nur oder längere Zeit nichts anderes als Grundlage fahre, immer nur eine Herzfrequenz, kann der Körper eben nur dies ganz gut. Die Anstrengung im Gelände mit erheblich höheren Pulswerten, mal hoch mal runter, mal auf Dauer...daran muß man den Körper doch sicherlich auch gewöhnen damit er zurecht kommt ? Ich denk das die Muskeln ab und an auch bei Laune gehalten werden müssen...Sprich mal am Berg belasten...

Oder wie ??

Frammersbach:  Bin natürlich auch zur Nudelparty da. Ich bring meinen Anhang und Maixle auch gleich mit. Ich hoff, daß ihr auch Eure Frauen mitbringt. Iris (meine) Frau ist dann das ganze Rennen über mit dabei und es wäre schön wenn sie da nicht allein wär....Zu späterer Stunde kommen dann noch drei befreundete Familien um mich zu unterstützen  Nett gell ? Ich muß also unbedingt finishen !!!!!!


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Mai 2004)

@ Google ja das Stimmt schon in das Frühjahr hinein machen ja dann die Rennleute auch intervalle und Kraftausdauertraining aber eben die größte Zeit GA Training. Wenn Du in dem Bereich dann besser wirst sprich Deine Pulswerte Rutschen nach oben verschieben sich die oberen Bereiche natürlich auch nach oben.

So zu Frammersbach, meine Verlobte (Kati) kommt morgen auch mit und ist am ganzen Sonntag auch dabei sind also nicht alleine. Nach dem Wetterbericht nach solls ja sogar ganz gut werden bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich Matschreifen aufziih (Jimmys) oder ob ich meine FastFreds drauf las. Aber das entscheide ich morgen nach Streckenbesichtigung oder besser nach nachfrage wie die Strecke momentan ist oder eben Sonntag früh. So jetzt heists nochmal schrauben.


----------



## Lupo (14. Mai 2004)

hallo alle zusammen,
wir wünschen euch viel Spass bei euren Touren am WE und besonders den Frammersbach- Teilnehmern ne geile Pastaparty und viel Erfolg beim Mara, dass ihr mir alle wieder heil und gut platziert sowie ohne technische Defekte ins Ziel kommt.    

Wolfgang + Martina


----------



## SteelManni (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo @all,  
also Frammersbach kann kommen, hab am Bike alles nochmal gecheckt!  
Ich hoffe nur das meine Nabe hinten noch solang mitmacht, die macht
in letzter Zeit so'n paar Geräusche!  

Also für den Stammtisch am Dienstag haben sich bis jetzt 9 Biker eingetragen,  
aber das kann ja noch werden, gell tboy und Hugo!   
Günter (Bike-Activ) kommt vielleicht auch mit Anhang!
@Lupo, ich wünsch Euch auch ein paar schöne Touren in der Eifel!  
Wir sehen uns morgen in Frammersbach, sind gegen 16.00Uhr auch dort!  
Ansonnsten sieht man ja den ein oder anderen am Sonntag auf der Strecke.    
Ich denke wir haben dann am Dienstag beim Stammtisch   einiges zu erzählen,
aber die "nicht Teilnehmer" denke ich auch!  

Gruß, Kette rechts  

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (14. Mai 2004)

Ahoi, 
als erstes mal viel Spass Wolfgang und Martina.... treibts nett zu dolle...  




			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen is Ruhe angesagt und Samstag gehts auf den Feldberg.


also Erdi01, wie siehts aus.... wann wollen wir was am Samstag bestreiten ???
ich wollte so gegen 16:30-17:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein ! zumindest in der Gegend, da ich dann gleich nach Langendiebach/Erlensee durchstarte und zum Grillen gehe, eventuell könnte man auch so fahren, das ich dort so um diese Uhrzteit vorbei komme !!!
Du wirst es kaum glauben, mein WLan geht... es lag am Laptop... die Einstellung am Router war o.k. habe nun MAC Adresse und Firewall und wenn ich mal zeit habe mach ich noch die 64bit oder 128bit Verschlüsselung.

@All ich komme auch nach Frammersbach.. allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ich auch zum Grabig komme... muss mir das alles erstmal anschauen und Bilder achen, verratet ihr dann auch alle eure Startnummern, nicht das ich jemanden nicht erkenne und er sich ohne Foto an mir vorbeischummelt !!!!

Michael / Sakir


----------



## Hugo (14. Mai 2004)

`schuldigt biutte wenn ich blöd frag abeer wann is denn nun eigentlich wo treffpunkt...weil kann dazu grad nix finden auf den letzten 68 seiten  

ich geh ma davon aus dass die strecke schön trocken=schnell sein wird von daher weiss ich welche reifen wohl verwendet werden, wo ich mir aber nioch nich ganz sicher bin, is die anzahl der flaschenhalter und flaschen.

hab mir n probierset bei maxim bestellt(zwei gels, geträänke-pulver, riegel  und flasche) und bin jetz am überlegen ob ich mir evtl. zwo flaschen mit unterschiedl. kh-gehalt mitnehmen sollte oder ob eine reicht, und dafür dann unterwegs nachtanken  

@google
wie tboy schon gesagt hat...wenn die aerobe leistung nach oben geht(ga-training) dann steigt automatisch auch die maximalleistung, die is näml. nich davon abhängig wie viel kraft du hast, sondern wie viel power du leisten kannst und dabei rund 8mmol/l laktat im blut hast....je später du laktat akkumulierst desto mehr stoff kannste geben

ma ne frage...hatte mit domme ma drüber gesprochen evtl. ma ne LD bei uns im ort zu veranstalten....würde eben drauf ankommen genügend nachfrage zu haben, deswegen frag ich jetz ma ganz doof, gibts hier im thread interesse daran ne professionelle LD in der nähe durch zu führn?


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> also Erdi01, wie siehts aus.... wann wollen wir was am Samstag bestreiten ???
> ich wollte so gegen 16:30-17:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein ! zumindest in der Gegend, da ich dann gleich nach Langendiebach/Erlensee durchstarte und zum Grillen gehe, eventuell könnte man auch so fahren, das ich dort so um diese Uhrzteit vorbei komme !!!


mir is es wurscht! Wir können in den Taunus. Ab Dtz/HU gibt das ordentlich KM. HM sowieso  
ABER, wenn Du in Langendiebach einlaufen willst, wirds knapp. Denn vor dem Aufstehen starte ich net  
Die Alternative: wir drehen ne ausgedehnte Runde durch die Wetterau und fahren dann die Hohe Straße rüber nach Langendiebach und liefern Dich dort ein  
Feldberg und Co. laufen uns nicht weg und Lupo wollte auch gerne mit, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.




			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst es kaum glauben, mein WLan geht... es lag am Laptop... die Einstellung am Router war o.k. habe nun MAC Adresse und Firewall und wenn ich mal zeit habe mach ich noch die 64bit oder 128bit Verschlüsselung.


das klingt schon mal gut. Aber aktivier die 128bit Verschlüsselung lieber heut als morgen, oder willst Du das jeder mitlesen kann  

Heute wollte ich eigentlich nichts machen. Ich konnt es aber nich lassen und hab mal maßgenommen für den 23. Hab fast vor Googles Haustür gestanden und bin dann wieder zurück. Jetzt weis ich wann ich hier in Dtz. los muß um pünktlich einzulaufen  

So dann sag mal an mit morgen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (14. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alternative: wir drehen ne ausgedehnte Runde durch die Wetterau und fahren dann die Hohe Straße rüber nach Langendiebach und liefern Dich dort ein
> Feldberg und Co. laufen uns nicht weg und Lupo wollte auch gerne mit, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


Da ich weiss, wie gerne Lupo den Guide zum Feldberg machen will.....
drehen wir hier bei uns eine Runde...  sagen wir ich komme so um die 12 Uhr bei dir (Toom) vorbei und wir drehen die ausgedehnte Runde bis 17Uhr in Langendiebach und den Feldberg dann nächste Woche   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> das klingt schon mal gut. Aber aktivier die 128bit Verschlüsselung lieber heut als morgen, oder willst Du das jeder mitlesen kann


ja, sobald ich weiss, wie ich das mit dem XP regel   
am Router ist die 128bit Verschlüsselung einzurichten kein Problem... 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute wollte ich eigentlich nichts machen. Ich konnt es aber nich lassen und hab mal maßgenommen für den 23. Hab fast vor Googles Haustür gestanden und bin dann wieder zurück. Jetzt weis ich wann ich hier in Dtz. los muß um pünktlich einzulaufen


das kenne ich, nur mal ein bissel radeln gehen...    und dann kommt man 4 stunden später heim und erwartet schon das Nudelholz an der Tür    

also dann sag mal an, ob das o.k. ist ! ! !

M ichael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich weiss, wie gerne Lupo den Guide zum Feldberg machen will.....
> drehen wir hier bei uns eine Runde...  sagen wir ich komme so um die 12 Uhr bei dir (Toom) vorbei und wir drehen die ausgedehnte Runde bis 17Uhr in Langendiebach und den Feldberg dann nächste Woche
> 
> also dann sag mal an, ob das o.k. ist ! ! !
> ...



Zu mir (Toom) wenn wir in die Wetterau wollen  Aber mir solls recht sein. Dann sei um 12 da  

Bis morsche ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (14. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu mir (Toom) wenn wir in die Wetterau wollen  Aber mir solls recht sein. Dann sei um 12 da
> 
> Bis morsche ...
> 
> Erdi01


hmmm.... war das falsch... ????
wir können uns auch woanders treffen, ich bin flexibel ! 

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm.... war das falsch... ????
> wir können uns auch woanders treffen, ich bin flexibel !
> 
> Michael



Nö, nö wenns Dir nix ausmacht. Wir radeln halt nur wieder zurück. Richtung   Hannes. Dachte wir treffen uns dort. Aber Du willst doch nur wieder ein paar extra KM ... ne wahr  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (14. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, nö wenns Dir nix ausmacht. Wir radeln halt nur wieder zurück. Richtung   Hannes. Dachte wir treffen uns dort. Aber Du willst doch nur wieder ein paar extra KM ... ne wahr
> 
> Erdi01


hee hee, nee morgen mal nicht....
wir können uns auch am   Hannes treffen, ist nicht tragisch.....

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> hee hee, nee morgen mal nicht....
> wir können uns auch am   Hannes treffen, ist nicht tragisch.....
> 
> Michael



Na wir werdens doch bald ham   Also 12 Uhr hier beim Toom oder 12.45   Hannes.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (15. Mai 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> `schuldigt biutte wenn ich blöd frag abeer wann is denn nun eigentlich wo treffpunkt...weil kann dazu grad nix finden auf den letzten 68 seiten
> 
> ich geh ma davon aus dass die strecke schön trocken=schnell sein wird von daher weiss ich welche reifen wohl verwendet werden, wo ich mir aber nioch nich ganz sicher bin, is die anzahl der flaschenhalter und flaschen.
> 
> hab mir n probierset bei maxim bestellt(zwei gels, geträänke-pulver, riegel  und flasche) und bin jetz am überlegen ob ich mir evtl. zwo flaschen mit unterschiedl. kh-gehalt mitnehmen sollte oder ob eine reicht, und dafür dann unterwegs nachtanken



Also Treffpunkt is bei Walldorf Astoria (hoffentlich hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben) in Kahl.

Also ich denke jetzt auch das die Strecke recht trocken ist also bleiben die FF drauf. Zur Trinkerrei, ich nehm zwei Flaschen mit eine große und eine kleine bei bedarf kann man unterwegs dann nachtanken. so kleine Gelsfläschchen hab ich auch bekommen.   
So ich fahr jetzt nochmal ne Std RR (Vorbelastung) und dann sehen wir uns denke ich mal heute mittag, bin so um halb drei da.


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2004)

@ [email protected] Danke fürs Daumendrücken !! Euch auch viel Spass (habt Ihr bestimt schon). 

@ Stammtisch @ Also, ist ja fürn Günther jetzt schon fast ne Verpflichtung zu kommen...Als angehender Berater/Betreuer für den Hanau Thread   Gestern waren ja schon drei von uns bei ihm da   

@ Hugo @ Ne LD würd mich auf alle Fälle interessieren. Was macht das preislich aus ? Wegen des Zeitpunktes würd mich ne LD allerdings erst circa im Februar 05 interessieren....Ich denk da lohnt sichs für mich erst.


So, ich fahr jetzt noch ne Stunde gemütlich..Mit kleinen Sprints, auch mal die Rückerbacher evtl. hoch. Tschö bis spätestens zur Nudelparty


----------



## Hugo (15. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected] Danke fürs Daumendrücken !! Euch auch viel Spass (habt Ihr bestimt schon).
> 
> @ Stammtisch @ Also, ist ja fürn Günther jetzt schon fast ne Verpflichtung zu kommen...Als angehender Berater/Betreuer für den Hanau Thread   Gestern waren ja schon drei von uns bei ihm da
> 
> ...



ne ld lohnt sich immer, weil ohne ld du ga nich weisst was du trainierst und was du trainiern solltes.....sonst kanns näml. passiern dass du im februar erst fest stellt dass dir grundlage fehlt und im februar isses schon fast zu spät für die kommende saison damit an zu fangen, aber seis drum, kosten würde die ld75 incl. 4-wöchigem persöhnl. trainingsplan

walldorf astoria in kahl?
also ich meinte heut in frammersbach, oder trefft ihr euhc da und fahrt dann zusammen hoch?
ich werd heut mi bike hochfahrn und vor ort die vorbelastung erFAHREN
die strecke dürfte ja ausgeschildert sein, oder?


----------



## Kwi-Schan (15. Mai 2004)

@Marathonisti - Viel Spaß und Erfolg in Frammersbach morgen! Bin gespannt auf Eure Berichte.... 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ippie (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Lupo,Miss [email protected] viel Spaß am WE bei Eurer Tour. Das Wetter ist ja gut. 

@[email protected] für mich wäre so ein LD-Test auch interessant. Im Sommer/Herbst wäre ein guter Zeitraum.

@Erdi, [email protected] Euch auch viele km und hm und viel Spaß.

@[email protected] was heute noch die Rückersbacher hoch? Naja, ich weiß nicht. Ich bin gestern ca. 1,5 Std. mit meiner Frau gefahren. Schön gemütlich. 
Und heute fahre ich nicht, außer der Wartungsrunde. Mein Bike ist soweit fertig gepflegt. Hoffentlich nicht totgepflegt. Ich muß nur noch die Kette schmieren und die Schaltung feinjustieren. Übrigens, ich habe mir doch die weichere Feder in meine Gabel gebaut. Ist doch besser.
Meine Frau und ich werden so um 17:15 - 17:30 Uhr in Frammersbach sein.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2004)

@ tboy @ Na ? Auch schon wieder Online ?

@[email protected] Wolltest doch die Nr. erfahren, obwohl ich glaub, daß Du uns so besser erkennst als andauern auf Nummern zu starren, die auch noch von anderen Bikern verdeckt werden...Ich hab die 1221 

Kleiner Vorbericht: Mehr als 3500 gehen an den Start für alle drei Strecken. Davon gute 1700 auf der 60er Strecke. Des wird ne Gaudi   

Haben uns den Grabig angeschaut. Oohhh Graus.....  

Soo, vielleicht schau ich noch wo der Max landet. 

Guds Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich habe die Nr. 1216. Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen. Grabig wird Klasse. Wenig Strecke und viel Höhe.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2004)

@Marathonisti ... auch von mir TOI, TOI, TOI ... und das der "Technikteufel" Euch verschont  

@Lupo, Miss Marple ... wenn Ihr das lest, seid Ihr schon wieder da   hoffe habt viel Spaß gehabt.

@Sakir ...  Nachdem Du kurzfristig nicht mitkonntest, hab ich Dir ne Mail geschickt mit den Tourdaten. Habe auch ohne Dich den Hundeter wieder vollgemacht  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (16. Mai 2004)

Na guten morgen alle miternand zu so früher stunde will auch noch meine nummer nachreichen ist die 1227. Ich hoffe ihr seit alle ausgeschlafen und fit.   

Man was wird das nacheher lustig werden


----------



## Hugo (16. Mai 2004)

alle gut heim gekommen?

hab n kurzen rennbericht geschireben BERICHT 

nochma gratulation an tboy!!! bombenleistung!


----------



## tboy0709 (16. Mai 2004)

Hugo is immer bischen früher als ich hab aber schon Bilder und Videos angeschaut  

Also Heut morgen um 4.45 Waren wir aufgestanden um 6:20 waren wir dann in Frammersbach.
So um 7 haben wir uns dann fertig gemacht und sind zum Start gerollt ich in komplett kurz dachte schon ich müsste es bereuen weil das Wetter am morgens eigentlich gar nicht so gut war sah sogar stark nach regen aus. Naja dann die Startprozedur Erst standen wir m Sportplatz ganz vorne    super dachten wir geht ja gut los    dann absperrband weg um die ecke gerollt und da was sehen wir da stehen doch da schon 200-300 fahrer also hinten angeschlossen  . Dann kahm das generve vom Moderator und immer wieder ein paar meter rollen naja ich in kurz mir wird immer kälter.  
Dann gings dann endlich los und wir das im tumult so ist sind gleich aller bekannten Gesichter weg also einfach eigenes Tempo fahren. Nach fünf min war ich froh das ich kurz angezogen war  
Nun ja zum Rennen brauch ich eigentlich nicht weiter sagen diesmal eben kein Technischer defekt und einfach gas gegeben was ging. Bischen blöd fand ich diesmal hatte sich keine richtige Gruppe gefunden immer mal ein bis fünf Mann und dann wieder alleine. Dann haben wir/ich immer mal wieder ein paar größere Grüppchen eingeholt von denen man aber nicht genauc wusste obs nun eingeholte 120er waren oder lansamer gewordene 60er. Also einfach weiter stoff geben. 
Dann kahm dann irgendwann der Grabig und was soll ich sagen einfach geil     Also mitlleres Blatt und voll stoff hoch zumal auch noch ein paar Fahrer meiner Gruppe kurz vor mir waren. Kurz vor dem Ziel hab ich dann noch drei geschluckt mit denen ich die ganze Zeit um plätze gekämpft hatte und die mich auch mal kurzfristig abgehängt hatten    yes.

Aber als ich ziel war war ich schon froh da zu sein bei voll stoff durchgebrettert. ERgebnis war dann 2:49 bei 63 km mit nem 23er Schnitt, hatten anscheinend die Strecke am Grabig dieses Jahr ein kleines Stück verlängert hatte ich von vielen gehört und Manfred hatte die selben km Leistung, und 1690hm warens dann. 
Platz 77 Gesamt und 63 Bei den Männern von irgendwas um die 1300 Startern oder so.

Vorgenommen hatte ich mir ja drei STD und das hab ich geschafft. Dieses jahr waren halt ein wenig mehr Teilnehmer am Start und die Strecke war Trocken und sau schnell die Spitze hat auch mächtig Tempo gemacht. Sieger über die 60er war dann Marco Keller, der sich am morgen wohl doch noch für die kurze entschieden hatte obwohl er für lang gemldet war, angesichts der ziemlich starken Konkurenz eine gute Entscheidung so hat er sich über die kuze den Sieg geholt was wohl bei der lange nicht drin gewesen wäre für Ihn.

Bei der langen sind dann irgendwie fast alle Favoriten ausgefallen wegen Defekt oder Gebrechen. Karl Platt, Martin Kraler. Gert-Jan Theunissen usw.
Der Gert Jan mus wohl in der ersten Runde mächtig Tempo gemacht haben war aber nicht alleine is aber im Grabig mit dem Großen Blatt hochdesüst     

So das wars von mir an dieser Stelle. Schönen Sonntag noch.

@ Hugo hatten dich dann irgendwie nicht mehr gesehen und nachdem die anderen gefahren sind sind wir dann auch heim. Sorry aber bist ja dann auch gefahren.


----------



## Hugo (16. Mai 2004)

auf der strasse von wiesen zum nächsten kaff war n silberner SLK hinter euch...woher ich das weiss?
ich war hinterm slk


----------



## Hugo (16. Mai 2004)

was issn hier los? alle schon im bett, oder wie?


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ihr Racer,

hoffe ihr habt alle das erreicht was ihr euch gewünscht / erträumt / erhofft habt.

Tboy, tolle Leistung, Chapo oder wie das heisst.  

Hugo, toller Bericht und Leistung und jetzt weist du für was ein microtool wärend des rennen gut ist.  

Bin mal auf die Berichte der anderen gespannt. 

Nacht


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2004)

@tboy,[email protected] Ich wollt Euch an dieser Stelle nochmal meinen ganzen Respekt zollen !! Suuper Leistung !!   Als ich daheim war dacht ich noch. Jetzt haste den Zweien noch nett mal gebührend auf die Schultern gehauen.....Ging irgendwie unter....Sorry.

Ihr habt ja hier schon die Riesenberichte reingehauen....Hugo hat fast das Zeug für spannende Romane   

Na, da schreib ich auch mal ein paar Zeilen. Aber eben jetzt von ner ganz anderen Sicht. Von wegen mittleres Kettenblatt im Grabig und so  

Ich bin als 707 ins Ziel gekommen bei ner Zeit von circa 3:48 oder 3:49, keine Ahnung...Dachte eigentlich der Platz ist das gute Mittelfeld ? @[email protected] Ich dachte circa 1700 Leute waren für die Strecke gemeldet  

Mit Hugo und tboy stand ich auch ne Zeit lang am Startband. Mußte aber nochmal zurück meine wärmende Kleidung ablegen und bin dann mit Ippie und Yakko zurück gefahrn. Da waren schon hunderte vor uns. Bis zur Beendigung der ganzen Startvorbereitungsprozedur waren wir circa in der Mitte des Starterfeldes, wenn nicht so gar noch weiter hinten....

Selbst im Starterfeld dabei zu sein war auch für mich imposant. Das Feld dröhnte mit seinen Stollenreifen an der Hauptstrasse entlang. Meine Frau meinte später daß durch das Feld ein richtiger kalter Zug enstand.

Wenn man so weit hinten startet, hat man erst mal mit den Staus hoch- und runterzus zu kämpfen. Es war alles ziemlich eng und bin da als gebranntes Kind eher aus Vorsicht meistens am Schwächeren hinten dran geblieben. Ich wurd da förmlich durchgereicht. Nach der zweiten Steigung erst hatte es sich dann langsam aufgelöst und man konnte frei fahren.

Ich hatte wirklich großen Respekt vor diesem riesigen Starterfeld, den 1650 Höhenmetern und vor allem vorm Grabig. Schieben wollt ich da nicht und deshalb hab ich es langsamer als sonst angehen lassen. War auch gut so, weil für mich heute wohl auch nicht mehr drinne war. Ab Kilometer 40 hab ich dann Krämpfe bekommen, mit denen ich immer wieder zu tun hatte. Blos nicht aufhörn zu fahren sonst wirds noch schlimmer........ Das zweite Mal, so lang ich jetzt fahre, hatte ich mit brennenden Oberschenkeln zu tun. Ungewöhnlich für mich war, das ich da schon die ganze Woche damit zu tun hatte.

So richtig nochmal Plätze gut machen konnt ich erst ab Downhill zum Grabig. Im Gegensatz zum Torsten fuhr ich im Grabig den leichtesten Gang den ich hatte und schrie zu meiner Frau und Freunden Nie mehr !   ( Mir ist nix besseres eingefallen) Trotzdem überholte ich auch da noch 3, 4 Leutchen und nachem Grabig wars dann wirklich so, daß sich spätestens da einige übernommen hatten. Und Tschüss Packo !!! Tat noch mal gut nur noch Leute zu überholen und selbst nicht mehr überholt zu werden.

Ach so ......Ja und der Volker war schon gut 10 Minuten im Ziel. Auf der Strecke dacht ich er wäre hinter mir. Ich wartete extra an der Verpflegungsstation bei Km 42. Ei hät ich des gewußt.......  Späßle

Dann mal gute Nacht. Und seht zu, daß Ihr am Dienstag zum Stammtisch kommt


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2004)

Oh weia..Fast hätt ichs vergessen. Und das um 23.57 Uhr !!

Beeilen !!!



Lupo. Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Oh weia..Fast hätt ichs vergessen. Und das um 23.57 Uhr !!
> 
> Beeilen !!!
> 
> ...



ich habs vergessen, bzw. gar nicht gewußt  

Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute  

@Marathonisti ... RESPEKT, tolle Leistungen  

Klingt alles interessant, garade so als ob man sich das doch mal antun müßte  Tausende von MTBler brauch ich zwar nich um mich rum, aber scheint auch seinen Reiz zu haben. Vorallem Grabig würd ich gerne mal live sehen. So die ein oder andere Rampe hab ich ja auch schon mal genommen. Wieviel % hat das Teil  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (17. Mai 2004)

Morsch' n zusammen,

@[email protected] von mir auch noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Gestern war ich mit meinen Gedanken woanders und nicht mehr im Netz. Ich habs auch vergessen  

@[email protected] heute hast Du in der Ergebnisliste Platz 676! Gestern 707. Ich hatte gestern 601 und heute 576. Komisch  

@[email protected] 

auch Glückwunsch an T-Boy, Hugo, Steelmanni für die super Leistungen und Plazierungen. Da habe ich gleich neue Ziele für das nächste Jahr.  
Wenn auch unter 3 Std zu bleiben etwas weit entfernt ist.

Zu meinem Bericht:

Erst mal zu den Fakten: 1670 hm, 63,5 km in 3:39,10 Std, Platz 399 in meiner Herrenklasse - Gesamtplatz: 576. 

Ich war um 7:30 Uhr pünktlich am Marktplatz. Nachdem ich Google und Yakko getroffen habe sind wir in Startaufstellung gerollt. Leider im Mittelfeld. Aber wären wir noch früher in die Startaufstellung gefahren, dann hätten wir ca. 1 Std dort gestanden. Finde ich etwas lange. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sah das Wetter alles andere als gut aus. Aber es blieb trocken.
Nachdem es endlich losging, war ich schon beeindruckt von den Radfahrermassen. Vielleicht 200-300 m nur Biker. An der ersten Steigung habe ich Yakko und Google aus dem Blickfeld verloren. Sie lagen beide vor mir. Jetzt kam das Problem mit dem mittleren Startplatz. An mehreren Stellen staute sich der Verkehr. Da einige es schon vorzogen zu laufen, blockierten sie auch noch die Spur. Das nervte etwas, da man dauernd aufpassen mußte, keinen ins Rad zu fahren. Im gleichen Bummeltempo ging es dann die erste Abfahrt runter. Man konnte dort sehr schlecht überholen. Danach ging es die Zweite Steigung nach oben und da sah ich auch Goggle wieder. Mal war ich an seinem Hinterreifen, dann wieder war ich 3 Plätze dahinter. An der nächsten abfahrt habe ich mit einigen zusammen die Überholspur (Trail) eröffnet und bin da wahrscheinlich an Google vorbei gefahren. An der dritten Steigung habe ich das Tempo etwas erhöht um Google wieder zu finden. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wußte ich nicht, das ich vor im Lag.
Dann kam Grabig bei Sonnenschein. Da ich diesmal das Höhenprofil dabei hatte, wußte ich, dass bei km 52 die letzte Steigung kam. Also zeitig geschaltet, um nicht in der Kurve (ca. 120° nach rechts) schalten zu müssen. Überwältigt von den Menschenmassen (ich sah sogar meine Tochter/Frau)bin ich mit meinem Tempo hochgefahren. Alle riefen "hopp, hopp, hopp" und ich dachte nur: Vergeßt es, ich fahre so schnell ich will. 
Danach wurde es dann etwas schwerer für mich. Die letzte Steigung wollte nicht enden. Und noch mal einen Trail nach oben. Und endlich ging es bergab. Dort konnte ich noch einige Mitstreiter überholen. Ich konnte noch mal richtig aufdrehen. Ich mußte mich aber bewußt konzentrieren, um keine Fahrfehler zu machen. Ich merkte schon einige Konzentrationsschwächen. Kurz vor dem Ziel gab ich nochmal alles und konnte sogar noch drei Fahrer einholen. In der letzten Kurve (20 m vor dem Ziel) bekam ich dann noch einen Krampf im Oberschenkel, aber das hat mich dann nicht mehr gestört. 
Im nachhinein muß ich sagen, dass ich mir das Rennen gut eingeteilt habe und max. 5 min (Bummelzonen) schneller hätte fahren können. 
Vor und während der Fahrt habe ich ca. 3 Liter getrunken, 3 Riegel gegessen und 2,5 Päckchen Powergel geschlürft. 
Am gestrigen Tag habe ich ingesamt ca. 7 Liter getrunken.
Ein schöner Tag. Ich bin ins Ziel gekommen, die Zeit war gut. Und alles Problemlos.

So jetzt reicht's

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Mai 2004)

Hey Alter, auch von mir alles Gude zum Geburtstag  Nachträglich

Vergiss am Dienstag den großen Geldbeutel nicht für die Geburtstagsrunde  

Tboy Hugo Yakko und alle die anderen es sind noch Plätze frei für morgen Abend, so weit ich weis kann man bei Walter auch draussen sitzen!!

Bis mosche Abend


----------



## eDw (17. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs vergessen, bzw. gar nicht gewußt
> Vorallem Grabig würd ich gerne mal live sehen. So die ein oder andere Rampe hab ich ja auch schon mal genommen. Wieviel % hat das Teil
> Erdi01



24% soviel ich weiss. Aber oben geht es von Teer auf Trail und dann kommt eine kurze Rampe und da werden dann die meisten wieder langsamer.   

Hier ist mein SENFT: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1244534&postcount=53

@[email protected] kannst Du mir mal erklaeren wo in Kahl die Pizza ist? Treffpunkt 20 Uhr?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Mai 2004)

Die Trattoria Alegria ist in Kahl im Seligenstädter Weg 32 und hat die Telefonnummer: (0 61 88) 90 10 61, falls wir alle auf unseren Handys sitzen.  

Ich habe unten einen Bild eingefügt mit der Strassenkarte von Kahl, denke den Wasserturm findet jeder, liegt direkt an der B8 und war ja auch schon zwei mal Treffpunk für dir Touren.

Wasserturm rosa markiert
Trattoria grün markiert

CU


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> 24% soviel ich weiss. Aber oben geht es von Teer auf Trail und dann kommt eine kurze Rampe und da werden dann die meisten wieder langsamer.
> eDw



Ahhh ja, und wie lang  

Erdi01


----------



## eDw (17. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh ja, und wie lang
> Erdi01



Der Grabig ist nur eine Seitenstrasse ca. 300 Meter lang. Dann beginnt ein Erdweg und dann steigt man weiter auf einem Schotterweg bis ganz hinauf auf den Eichenberg. Alles in allem denke ich so ca. 300 Hm.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Hugo (17. Mai 2004)

und die serie geht weiter....bin ma wieder nich in der wertung, zumindest nicht in der teamwertung, obwohl ich die beste zeit im team hatte.....
naja, denen ma gleich ne mail geschrieben wieso und weshalb....ma sehn was da kommt

bin morgen mit von der party wenn ichs denn find


----------



## SteelManni (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo @all,  
erst mal @ Lupo, nachträglich ales guude zm Geburtstag!
Hab doch schon ne weile nicht mehr reingeschaut! 

Also Frammersbach war einfach nur g...!!!  
Diese Frammersbacher sind schon ein total verrücktes Völkchen!  
Das muß ich glaub ich nochmal machen, auch wenn ich mich gestern
zwischendrin gefragt hab, was ich hier mache??  

Allen Teilnehmern aus dem Forum, meinen Glückwunsch!  
Meine Zeit war 3:27:18, Platz 419, und 95 unter den Senioren1

Ich hab mal wieder zu schnell angefangen, nachdem ich im mittleren
Starterfeld gestartet bin und mich so gut es ging durch die Bikermassen
durchgeschlängelt habe.
Den Paul, (aus GK) mit dem ich gestartet hab ich kurz nach dem Start schon verloren.
Auf den ersten Downhillpassagen hab ich mich dann noch weiter nach vorne
verbessert.
Auf dem Rückweg vom Stausee hab ich dann den Paul wieder gesehen,
als er mir entgegenkam.
Als ich dann oberhalb von Frammersbach aus dem Wald kam, und mir noch ne Cola reingeschüttet habe, hab ich mein Oberschenkel schon gemerkt!  
Dann kam der Grabig, war nich zu überhören von da oben!  
Ich bin genau wie Volker mein Tempo gefahren,  
Sagen wir mal so, ich hatte keinen Gang mehr, sonst hätte ich nochmal
geschaltet!  
Als es dann von der Strasse auf den Feldweg ging hätte mich beinahe eine Betreuerin vom Hawk-team vom Bike geholt, als sie eine Fahrerin anschob!  
Kurz bevor ich dann oben war, hat mich noch die 2 platzierte Seniorin1
überholt!  
Das konnte nicht sein! Ich hab mich dann an Ihr Hinterrad gehängt
und bin noch ne ganze Weile drangeblieben.
Etwa 5km vor dem Ziel musste ich sie dann aber doch ziehen lassen!  
Das war auch der Zeitpunkt als ich schon absteigen wollte!
Dann hörte ich von hinten eine bekannte Stimme: Mannniiiiii!!  
Paul war wieder da! Ich hab Ihm zugerufen: Paul bring mich ins Ziel!
Wir sind dann die letze Steigung zusammen hoch.
Paul hat mir dann auf den letzten metern noch 1,5min abgenommen.
Als ich dann vor dem Zielbereich über die Holzbrücke bin, wollten
mich noch 2 überholen, die ich dann aber doch nochmal abschütteln konnte!

Wir sind bis zur kompletten Siegerehrung geblieben!

Ich hab sogar bei der Verlosung noch zwei Gutscheine für
die Bikewelt-Röhn/Feuerberglift gewonnen!  

Ein Autogramm vom Mannyi Heymanns hab ich auch auf meinem Bike-Activ Trikot!

Wir sehen uns morgen beim Stammtisch!

Anfahrt wie gesagt von Hanau B8 durch Kahl, Wasserturm vorbei,
Kurz vor Ortsausgang, vor Fußgängerampel und BMW Arnold nach rechts
in den Westring, durch bis zur Verkehrsinsel dann rechts und schon seht ihr
die Trattoria!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (17. Mai 2004)

*Hallo Lupo,

auch von mir konkrete Gluckwunsch zu die Geburtstag ! 
bist voll de krasse Kerl !

Michael​*


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Mai 2004)

@ Hugo also ich kann Dich beruhigen bist 174 Gesamt geworden stehst auch in der Ergebnisliste ich hab mich sogar um einen Platz verbessert 76ter   yeah

Wie war das nächtes jahr unter den top ten     sowas hattest Du doch erwähnt   

Du schaffst es auch irgendwie immer wieder   siehe unten    Mist von mir kein einziges Bild bei 1000 Bildern fast ein wunder.   Das Bild war übrigens am Grabig

Jetzt nochmal zu Donnerstag Hugo also ich würde vorschlagen Du kommst einfach zu mir so um 9 spätestens dann fahren wir so 3-4 std würd ich sagen also so um die 100-120km.

@ Stammtischler also ich glaub nicht das ichs morgen schaffe zum Stammtisch heute war jetzt Trainingspause und morgen gehts wieder los für kommenden Sonntag. Ich glaub das wird mir dann morgen von der Zeit zu knapp und zu stressig aber mal schauen noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend.   

@ Hugo nochmal welche Strecke fährst Du jetzt in Frierichsdorf? Ich glaub ich fahr nur die Kurze muss mich ja nicht gleich 2 Wocheenden hintereinander so platt fahren in meiner ersten Session. Und die längeren Maras kommen ja dann erst noch. Aber eins muß ich machen unbeding nach meiner Gabel schauen oder mal nach nem neuen Modell ausschau halten.  

Ach ja und noch was natürlich auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag Lupo


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Mai 2004)

Ach ja noch was hat zufällig gestern noch jemand den Bericht auf Bayern3 gesehen um 22.30 oder gar aufgenommen. Mir sind dann doch irgendwann die Augen zu gefallen habs nicht mehr so lang gepackt  , naja musste ja heut morgen auch wieder um 5 raus


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2004)

Ich bin schon heiß auf Frammersbach nächstes Jahr !!!!    

Da bin ich dann auch Senior 1 und bin unter 3:30   Wetten ???!!!

@[email protected] Weißt Du jetzt weshalb wir im Gegensatz zur gestrigen die Platzierung besser sind ? Die ham doch glatt die Frauen weggelassen die vor uns waren !!!


----------



## Hugo (17. Mai 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo also ich kann Dich beruhigen bist 174 Gesamt geworden stehst auch in der Ergebnisliste ich hab mich sogar um einen Platz verbessert 76ter   yeah
> 
> Wie war das nächtes jahr unter den top ten     sowas hattest Du doch erwähnt
> 
> ...




jojo...habs bild scho gesehn...gestern ne halbe stunde lang gesucht...die anke hab ich auch gefunden, und n carsten, aber dich oder google udn ippie habsch ni gefunden....die hätten das bild 100m vorher aufnehmen sollen wo ich noch im wiegetritt an den ganzen "schiebern" vorbei bin  

in der teamwertung bin ich aber immer noch ni....ma guggen ob da noch was geht, weil meine zeit müsste das teamergebnis noch ganz schön drücken.
das mit donnerstag geht klar....hab vorhin erfahrn dass ich zu allem überfluss auch noch freitag frei hab, udn mittwoch ja sowieso....studentenleben is schon geil...werd die nächste zeit ja nur grundlage machen, deswegen bin cih mir noch ga nich sicher ob ich friedrichsdorf überhaupt mitfahr

38 für eine runde und n teller nudeln, dazu sprit und verschleiss....
ich werds mir ma überlegen...hängt auch davon ab ob tom und mathias kommen, weil wenn ja würd ich mnir schon gern deren triumph ansehn, und vor allem guggen wie de keller aus de wäsche guggt wenn er zur abwechslung ma nich gewinnt  

hab heut bissi rekom gemacht....die beine fühlen sich noch zieml. gut an, bestätigt mein eindruck von gestern dass ich am anfang bissi mehr gas hätt geben können...naja, dann wär die kette vor lauter kraft wohl zweima gerissen  

@google
wie gehts deinen beinen? KH-speicher wieder aufgefüllt?
@restl. marathonisti und de rest
dann ma bis morgen


----------



## Lupo (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche zu meinem Gebutstag  
bin ja noch ganz gerührt, dass ihr mich so lieb habt  

Und natürlich auch von mir an alle Teilnehmer + Finisher von Frammersbach   volle Gratulation! Es gab ja heute so viel zu lesen, da weis ich jetzt garnet mehr so genau wer wann mit oder gegen wen und wie oft......jedenfalls habt ihr gekämpft wie die Löwen und ne klasse Leistung hingelegt!

also, man sieht sich morgen  

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (18. Mai 2004)

Gudde,

jetzt bin ich mal wieder der letzte, der zum Geburtstag gratuliert. Sorry, Lupo. Wär ich heute abend dabei, würde ich Dir natürlich ein Ständchen singen.

Trotzdem:

*Alles Gudde zum Geburdsdach, alles Gudde wünsch' ich Dir*  

@Frammersbäscher: Ich bin stolz auf Euch, ein richtig gutes Ergebnis für unser "Thread-Team" und dabei keine Ausfälle  

@Alle: Viel Spass beim Stammtisch heute abend, während ich mir die Lunge aus dem Hals renne. Trinkt ein schönes kühles Weizen auf mein Wohl  .

Ride on and GT rulez
Maixle


----------



## Google (18. Mai 2004)

Ach Leute.....Immerzu im Gedanken an Frammersbach. Geeerne  wieder   Das muß man nicht nur einmal erlebt haben sondern jährlich erleben  

Wenns irgendwie klappt, werd ich Wombach auch mitfahrn. Ne schwierige Strecke ? Und dann würd ich gerne im September/Oktober die Saison mit nem schönen Mara ausklingen lassen. Kann auch ruhig weiter weg sein..Dann halt mit Übernachtung. @ All @ Wer kennt was Gutes und würd sich da anschließen ????  

@ Hugo @ Danke der Nachfrage. Fühl mich als wenn ich am Sonntag in einem Jungbrunnen gefallen wäre   1650 Hm hab ich mal gebraucht. Bin heute morgen gegen 5:30 Uhr schön 20 KM zur Arbeit gefahrn. Das tat gut. Nachher fahr ich mit ner Schleife zurück. Frammerbach war nur ne Etappe auf dem Weg....genau so wirds mit Wombach sein...bis Frammersbach nächstes Jahr and so on....Hoffe mers !!!!!

BaHaBu-Tour am Sonntag:

Habt Ihrs vergessen ? Meine Frau beschwert sich wenn se nix zu schaffen hat   Sind bislang nur 4 Leutz im LMB eingetragen. Würd mich wirklich freuen wenn es noch ein paar mehr werden würden  Tourbeschreibung auch im LMB. @ tboy @ Sorry das ich Friedrichsdorf nicht bedacht hab...Sollt auch ne kleine Erkenntlichkeit wegen des guten Kaffees bei Euch sein...


----------



## Ippie (18. Mai 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

mir geht es wie Google. In Gedanken in Frammersbach. Für`s nächste Jahr schon die Ziele abgesteckt. Es war so schön.

mehr heute Abend

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (18. Mai 2004)

Moin moin @all,  

es wäre schön wenn sich alle diejenigen die vor haben heute Abend
zum Stammtisch zu kommen, auch im LMB eintragen.

Dann kann ich heute abend noch die etwa genaue Personenzahl
durchgeben!

Vielleicht können wir heute abend ja auch draußen sitzen?
Muss ich noch abklären.

Also bitte eintragen:  
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1774

Bis heut abend

Gruß


----------



## Ippie (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich gerade in Wombach (01.08) und in Bad Orb (05.09.) angemeldet. 

@[email protected] ich bin schon im LMB eingetragen. Ich bin für's draußen sitzen. Bei diesem Kaiserwetter.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## bikerfuzzy (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

auch von mir nochmal Gratulation an die Framersbach Finisher !! TBoy & Hugo ihr seid doch wirklich reif für die große Runde!!! Ihr versaut doch nur den Schnitt für die nicht ganz so schnellen     . Aber ich denke lieber bei der kleinen Runde vorne dabei als bei der großen hintendran, oder   

@[email protected]: Glückwunsch zu deiner Zeit, hast mir knapp 10 Minuten von meiner bisherigen Bestzeit in Frammersbach abgenommen, aber nächstes Jahr gibt es Revanche!

@[email protected]: Sch.... leider kann ich wieder nicht kommen  . Ich hatte extra von Frau und Kinder frei bekommen und was ist jetzt !!!
Jetzt habe ich so ne blöde Hornhautentzündung (am Auge, bitte keine Missverständnisse) und kann nicht gescheit gucken    

Daher wird wohl auch mit der geplanten Vatertagstour nichts, mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

@[email protected] Eigentlich wollte ich lieber persönlich zum Geburtstag gratulieren, aber nun muss ich es doch auf diesem Wege machen !!   

Vielleicht klappt es ja am Sonntag euch wieder mal zu sehen (oder zumindest einige !!) 

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Hugo (18. Mai 2004)

so
hab mich eingetragen
ich weiss noch ncih genau wann ich komme, aber ich komme!!!
werd jetz erstma biken gehn, für kurzentschlossene, 18:00 in mainflingen
denk ma dass ich dann so bis acht, halb neun unterwegs bin, duschen, anziehn, nach kahl düsen...naja, dauert nochma so 30-40minuten, also denke dass ich so gegen neun eintrudeln werde, vielleicht auch n paar min. früher oder später...da hätt ich dann gleich auch ne idee für näcshten stammtisch.-....ne loaction wo man mim rad hin kann....also wo man nich doof angeguggt wird wenn man bike-klamotten anhat, weil dann kann man sich das nach hause fahrn vorher sparn, und evtl. vorher zusammen auf tour gehn


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ...da hätt ich dann gleich auch ne idee für näcshten stammtisch.-....ne loaction wo man mim rad hin kann....also wo man nich doof angeguggt wird wenn man bike-klamotten anhat, weil dann kann man sich das nach hause fahrn vorher sparn, und evtl. vorher zusammen auf tour gehn



Guter Vorschlag   UND den gabs schon vor einiger Zeit von mir, sogar für die heutige Ausgabe des Stammtisches 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach ich mal ein konkreten Vorschlag: Tag mit schönem Wetter, dann in den Biergarten der Schnitzelranch in Rodgau-Duddenhofen. Mit anschließendem Nightride als "Verdauungsrunde"
> Erdi01



Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe, Ihr habt den Stammtisch genossen.... 
Tja, wie gesagt, ich bin ab morgen erst mal ein paar Tage unterwegs - also: viel Spaß bei der Vatertagstour und bei Googles Kaffee & Kuchen.
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es bald mal wieder, mit Euch zu biken - immerhin bin ich die letzte Tage wieder mit dem Bike ins Büro geradelt, habe also wenigstens etwas "trainiert".
Also, bis demnächst,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe, Ihr habt den Stammtisch genossen....
> Tja, wie gesagt, ich bin ab morgen erst mal ein paar Tage unterwegs - also: viel Spaß bei der Vatertagstour und bei Googles Kaffee & Kuchen.
> Hoffentlich schaffe ich es bald mal wieder, mit Euch zu biken - immerhin bin ich die letzte Tage wieder mit dem Bike ins Büro geradelt, habe also wenigstens etwas "trainiert".
> ...



haben wir  Gab wieder viel zum fachsimpelm. Und lang war er. Bin vor ein paar Minuten heim gekommen. @Lupo ... nochmals danke für den Umtrunk  

@Kwi-Schan ... was mir gerade so einfällt. Wollten wir nicht letzten SO eine Runde gemeinsam drehen. Hat irgendwie nicht geklappt  

@Sakir ... was war los, haste den Weg nicht gefunden  Is ein bissl ruhig um Dich.

@Lupo, Miss Marple @all ... nach dem Bikerfuzzy für den Vatertag ausfällt, haben wir beschlossen eine Runde durch den Odenwald zu ziehen. Eintag ins LMB is gemacht, wer möchte uns begleiten?

Gut Nächtle

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,
sorry, bei mir hat es Gestern nicht hingehauen. Wollte noch einige Zeit mit meiner Frau verbringen (hat mich ja auch nach Frammersbach begleitet). Wie ich lesen konnte hattet Ihr aber einen guten Stammtisch.



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> so
> ...da hätt ich dann gleich auch ne idee für näcshten stammtisch.-....ne loaction wo man mim rad hin kann....also wo man nich doof angeguggt wird wenn man bike-klamotten anhat, weil dann kann man sich das nach hause fahrn vorher sparn, und evtl. vorher zusammen auf tour gehn



Die Idee finde ich auch besser. Ne Tour und dann Zusammensitzen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Sakir (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... was war los, haste den Weg nicht gefunden  Is ein bissl ruhig um Dich.


Ja, stimmt, bin auch ganz gefrustet, das imo so viel auf mich zugekommen ist ! 

Der Wille zum Stammtisch zu kommen, war schon sehr stark vorhanden... nur leider war das Fleisch ein bissel zu schwach.... ich muss gestehen, ich bin Mittags mit 3 Kollegen, (alle waren wir mit dem Fahrrad auf der Arbeit) auf der Heimfahrt von der arbeit in der Tannenmühle (Obertshausen) hängengeblieben und vor lauter gelabber und getratsche habe ich auch garnimmer mitbekommen, das wir doch viel zu viel Bembel getrunken haben...
Kurz und Bündig, ich war dann irgendwann um die 19:30 daheim und wurde prompt von der Chefin ins Bett geschickt... 
Komisch, kann ich garnicht verstehen, mir gings doch gut,    wollte sogar noch auf den Stammtisch kommen   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, Miss Marple @all ... nach dem Bikerfuzzy für den Vatertag ausfällt, haben wir beschlossen eine Runde durch den Odenwald zu ziehen. Eintag ins LMB is gemacht, wer möchte uns begleiten?


Odenwald hört sich super gut an... da kann ich euch nicht alleine fahren lassen !!!

dann mal bis morsche !

Michael / Sakir


----------



## tboy0709 (19. Mai 2004)

So so dann war der Stammtisch also gut das nächste mal bin ich auch wieder dabei, bei Ippi im Garten  grillen, versprochen.

@Hugo und Barracuda. So hab ja mit David heute morgen schon tel. treffen uns dann in Ortenberg am alten sportplatz um 9. Der is Ortsausgang von Ortenberg richtung Lauterbach auf der rechten Seite nicht zu verfehlen. 
@ Barracuda das is ne Straßentour nicht das Du mir Dein MTB mitbringst ich will Dich aufm Renner sehen  . Fahren dann nach Lauterbach und irgendwie wieder zurück entweder direkt oder noch ne kleine schleife, ich bring ne Karte mit. Fahren wollte ich das ganze aber so ziemlich ohne größere Pause, naja sich entlehren darf man schon    Zu dritt bekommen wir bestimmt nen 33-34 schnitt hin und das Wetter soll auch grandios werden bis 28 Grad     Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf morgen sind bestimmt ne menge RRfahrer unterwegs die wir überholen


----------



## Google (20. Mai 2004)

Jo, der Stammtisch war wie immer ok. Diesmal haben wir wirklich kaum ein Ende bekommen. Von ein Thema zum anderen....Freu mich schon auf den 

Grillstammtisch Bei der Umfrage haben zwar nicht viele mitgemacht aber ich denke wir halten mal den 03.07.03 fest !! Bislang können da anscheinend alle, jedenfalls hat sich keiner dagegen ausgesprochen. Also haltet Euch den 03.07.04 schon mal frei. LMB-Eintrag folgt noch.     

GA-Tour Richtung Miltenberg Wer hat morgen frei und Lust ne GA-Tourt evtl. bis Miltenberg zu fahrn ?? Ich will so zwischen 9 -10 Uhr starten (Wenn das Wetter mitspielt).

BaHaBu-Tour am Sonntag   Das Wetter soll ja nicht so schön werden...Ich wart mal den morgigen Tag ab was da die Aussichten sagen. ggfls. müssen wirs streichen oder nur die Tour ohne Kaffee/Kuchen fahren wenns draußen zu kalt ist...

@ bikerfuzzy @ Wär schön wenn Du nächstes Jahr wieder Frammersbach fahrn würdest. Was ist eigentlich mit Wombach dieses Jahr. Ich werd mich übrigens die nächsten Tage auch anmelden. Hab ich mit meiner Chefin schon abgeklärt   Ich hoff Deinem Auge gehts schon wieder besser, daß das Wetteram Sonntag ok ist und Du mitfahrn kannst.


----------



## Hugo (20. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, der Stammtisch war wie immer ok. Diesmal haben wir wirklich kaum ein Ende bekommen. Von ein Thema zum anderen....Freu mich schon auf den
> 
> Grillstammtisch Bei der Umfrage haben zwar nicht viele mitgemacht aber ich denke wir halten mal den 03.07.03 fest !! Bislang können da anscheinend alle, jedenfalls hat sich keiner dagegen ausgesprochen. Also haltet Euch den 03.07.04 schon mal frei. LMB-Eintrag folgt noch.
> 
> ...



3.7. is zieml. schlecht, zumindest für barracuda und mich, wir sind da näml. in münchen beim 24h rennen.


----------



## Hugo (20. Mai 2004)

die ganzen väter unterwegs?
ich verkraft grad die "rennrad"-tour udn den sonnenbrand auf den armen  
@tboy
steig doch für die saison noch ins IBC-team ein, damit hättest du n sprungbrett für evtl. sponsoren nächstes jahr und hättest den ein oder andern vorteil.
mit deinen ergebnissen wärste im internen ranking sehr weit oben, was dich dann direkt an sponsoren bringen könnt


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Mai 2004)

Ja das muß ich mir nochmal durchlesen mit der Anmeldung und dem Race Team

Hab beim stöbern auch noch paar Bilder gefunden von der Anke, Manfred, Ippi und dem Begleiter aus Schotten der bei meinem Defekt gleich hinter mir war und sich grad in meinen Windschatten hängen wollte. Haben in Frammersbach auch wieder ne ganze Zeit lang gequatscht aber leider weiß ich immer noch nicht seinen Namen   

Das letzte Bild is auch nicht schlecht respekt an den Teilnehmer mit dem Rad    

@ Hugo also ich denke ich mach am Sonntag in Fdorf mit bin mir zu 95% sicher   Wird doch wieder ein spaß werden und dann is erstmal kurze Pause bevor dann am 06 Alsfeld is und dann is eh wieder länger Pause bis dann die ganz langen Maras kommen. Also dann immer noch genug zeit für ausreichend Grundlage und die Schnelligkeit und der hohe Bereich kommen nicht ganz so kurz.


----------



## Hugo (20. Mai 2004)

ich weiss es noch ni...,werds morgen entscheiden....irgendwie hätt ich schon lust, aber anderer seits muss ich grundlage machen...heute das war ja sehr stark GA2 bei mir, wollt dann eigentlich samstag, sonntag und montag wieder GA1 machen, und das programm die näcshten wochen so durch ziehn, bis alsfeld mindestens...danach is dann willingen und da wär ich gern fit, weil bei 3000startern wird man schnell durchgereicht, und das soll ni passiern.

naja ma sehn....muss jetz erstma mein sitzfleisch wieder fit bekommen  
ich glaub ich muss mir dann ma n autoatlas zulegen um die nächsten GA toreun zu planen....mit radwanderkarten kommt man da ja ni weit


----------



## Sakir (20. Mai 2004)

Halli Hallo

ich wollte mich nurmal kurz zurück melden !

Bin gut angekommen und die Lippe ist auch nicht mehr angeschwollen, doofe Biene Bremse oder etc. was mich da während der fahrt gestochen hat.

Vielen dank an die Führung, war wie immer spitzenmäßig... nur das nächste mal dürfen wir nicht so lange sitzen, da kommt man wieder schwer in fahrt ))

ich habe noch schnell die Bilder ins Lokale-Photoalbum hochgeladen, hier mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack :






@tboy0709, Hugo : sagt mal, kann ich beim Polar 2 Datensätze zusammen fügen ? heute hat der Polar dooferweise während der Pause abgeschaltet und dann beim start wieder NEU angefangen   

ich muss jetzt mal in die Falle, leider mus sich morgen arbeiten !!!

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (20. Mai 2004)

jo geht

öffnest das trainingstagebuch, darin öffnest du die erste datei, dann klcikst du auf das büroklammer symbol unten rechts und klcikst auf "einfügen" oder ähnl.

ihc benutz derzeit ne andere software die sowas automatisch erkennt und mir dann die arbeit abnimmt


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

da is er auch wieder der königliche Berichterstatter  

Heute waren wir zu viert. Miss Marple, Lupo, Sakir und ich. Haben eine herrliche Tour durch den Odenwald gedreht  Die Daten: 95 KM 860 HM, Schnitt 19,1, Fahrzeit 4:47 h

Was soll ich sagen NICHTS ich lass heut BILDER sprechen, ab in die Galerie  

@Miss Marple ... was machen die Knie? Kenne nich viele Frauen die so ne Runde mitmachen  

@Sakir ... wußte gar nich das Du mit nem Foto umgehen kannst.   Tolle Bilder  Hoffentlich gabs nich zu viel Gemääähhhker at home  Mit der Pause haste recht, war zu lang, dachte ich hätte Blei in den Beinen 

Ach die Rampe an und in die Breuburg von der wir dachten, hmmm war ja gar keine. War doch eine 200m 17,5 - 20% 100m 23,3%. ABER ... in den Hof zur Veste, nach den Stufen 25,6%  - Na also, geht doch  

So, jetzt muß ich mich auch seelisch und moralisch aufs arbeiten morgen einstellen    

Erdi01


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2004)

Das Wetter für den Sonntag sieht mehreren Prognosen nach zwar durchwachsen  aber trocken aus...Allerdings ist es wohl auch ziemlich kalt und denke, daß wir den Kaffee im Garten mal an einem anderen Tag nachholen sollten. Schade, aber die Tour würd ich trotzdem gern fahren und sie steht weiterhin....Wir könnten auufem Buchberg beim Italiener einen Trink einnehmen  

Ich werd mal gleich mit meiner Frau und Michael einen neuen Termin ausmachen....Die Saison ist ja noch lang   

Grillstammtisch Alle wollen se dabei sein zum Grillen.... .....  Verständlich. Ich hoff wir kriegen noch einen Termin hin  

Wie siehts denn mit dem Samstag, 10.07.04 aus ? Wäre nett  , wenn Ihr eh grad posten wollt, ob Ihr an diesem Termin könnt oder nicht. So langsam müßten wir es doch hinkriegen....Wäre schön wenn sich diesmal alle äußern könnten damit ein evtl Termin auch steht   

Bis evtl. Sonntag

Frank


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2004)

Wegen des Wetters werd ich erst Morgen versuchen ne GA-Tour evtl. bis Miltenberg zu starten. Evtl. hat ja jemand von Euch Lust morgen mit zu fahrn ??


----------



## Miss Marple (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich melde mich auch mal wieder. gell Google   

Wir haben eine schöne sonnige Tour durch den vorderen Odenwald gemacht und eure Fotos Sakir und Erdi01 sind doch spitzenmäßig   .

[email protected] Danke für das Lob. Meine Knie sind schon wieder ok ansonsten bin ich aber noch leicht groggy, aber seeeehr zufrieden   , es war halt toll.

[email protected] schön das deine "Negerlippe" wieder abgeschwollen ist  .

[email protected] wegen Sonntag sind wir uns noch nicht ganz einig, morgen ist aber bestimmt noch Gartenarbeit angesagt. Wolfgang kämpft sich gerade mit dem "Buschmesser" durch unsere grüne Wildnis.
Wegen des Grillstammtisch's, ich finde den 03.07.04 besser.

[email protected] gute Besserung für dein Auge. Läufst du im Moment wie ein Pirat mit ner Augenklappe rum. Wenn ja wie finden das deine Töchter  .

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

sagt mal hat hier jemand NOKON-Züge verbaut  Ich finde die Klasse und will sie mir evtl. zulegen und montieren. Aber muß ich da für die Montage mit Liner etc. die Zuganschläge oder Hülsen schon auffeilen oder boren oder geht das noch so durch und wie aufwendig is die Montage wirklich  

@google ... hab eigentlich schon vor am SO mitzukommen, wenns Wetter paßt. Wenn Ihr/Du den Main runterkommst könnt Ihr mich eigentlich wieder an der Schleuse KK aufsammeln - oder?

@Grillstammtisch ... von mir aus auch am 10.07.   

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (21. Mai 2004)

google, um wie viel uhr wolltest du denn los fahrn?
weil würd evtl. mitmachen, aber nur wenns trocken bleibt


----------



## Sakir (21. Mai 2004)

Halli Hallo


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn mit dem Samstag, 10.07.04 aus ? Wäre nett  , wenn Ihr eh grad posten wollt, ob Ihr an diesem Termin könnt oder nicht.


für mich ist der 03.07.04 genauso gut wie der 10.07.04


			
				Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben eine schöne sonnige Tour durch den vorderen Odenwald gemacht und eure Fotos Sakir und Erdi01 sind doch spitzenmäßig   .
> [email protected] schön das deine "Negerlippe" wieder abgeschwollen ist  .


hat mich auch gewundert, das die Fotos so gut geworden sind   
besonders das Gruppenbild an der Ruine finde ich besonders gelungen 
im moment meke  ich nur, das an der Lippe etwas unnormal ist, sie ist nurnoch ein kleinbissel gerötet, dank deiner schnellen versorgung ! danke nochmal


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... wußte gar nich das Du mit nem Foto umgehen kannst.   Tolle Bilder  Hoffentlich gabs nich zu viel Gemääähhhker at home  Mit der Pause haste recht, war zu lang, dachte ich hätte Blei in den Beinen


was soll ich sagen... ich nehme am besten kein Handy mehr mit, dann kann mich keiner erreichen   
wegen der Pause.... da darf man nicht länger als 10-15min pausieren.. sonst wird es wirklich wieder schweeeerrrrrr


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen des Wetters werd ich erst Morgen versuchen ne GA-Tour evtl. bis Miltenberg zu starten. Evtl. hat ja jemand von Euch Lust morgen mit zu fahrn ??


eigentlich gerne, sprich mal eine Uhrzeit an....


@Bikerfuzzy : gute Besserung, schon dich, das du bald wieder auf dem Damm bist ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> besonders das Gruppenbild an der Ruine finde ich besonders gelungen
> Michael



GENAU, da kommste so schön "deddleflike" rüber


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2004)

@ Sakir, Hugo @ Ich wollt so gegen 9:30 Uhr bei mir starten...Komm beim Shooters dann circa 9:40 Uhrvorbei, zu Zweit könnten wir dann über die Schleuse Klein-Krotzenburg und Dir David, entgegenkommen....Dann gehts gleich weiter. Wär schön wenn wir mal Miltenberg erreichen würden. Wenns zu früh ist, müßtet Ihr Euch nochmal übers Handy melden. Ich manage das dann irgendwie. Bis morgen abend solls trocken bleiben....

@ Erdi @ Wegen Sonntag. Von der Schleuse KK sinds 5 Radminuten von der Limesbrücke entfernt. Wir wollten von dort direkt in den Großauheimer Wald. Wenn s dir nix ausmacht, treffen wir uns an der Brücke.

@ Miss Marple @ Braaav,..so ists brav !! Wir brauchen mehr weibliche Beteiligung in unserem Männerthread. Wird schon klappen mit Sonntag.


----------



## Sakir (21. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir, Hugo @ Ich wollt so gegen 9:30 Uhr bei mir starten...Komm beim Shooters dann circa 9:40 Uhrvorbei, zu Zweit könnten wir dann über die Schleuse Klein-Krotzenburg und Dir David, entgegenkommen....


Ohje, nee das ist mir viel zu früh, muss morgen erst noch einkaufen gehen ! 
schade... dann werde ich wohl später mal irgendwo eine GA1-Runde drehen   

Michael


----------



## Hugo (21. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir, Hugo @ Ich wollt so gegen 9:30 Uhr bei mir starten...Komm beim Shooters dann circa 9:40 Uhrvorbei, zu Zweit könnten wir dann über die Schleuse Klein-Krotzenburg und Dir David, entgegenkommen....Dann gehts gleich weiter. Wär schön wenn wir mal Miltenberg erreichen würden. Wenns zu früh ist, müßtet Ihr Euch nochmal übers Handy melden. Ich manage das dann irgendwie. Bis morgen abend solls trocken bleiben....
> 
> @ Erdi @ Wegen Sonntag. Von der Schleuse KK sinds 5 Radminuten von der Limesbrücke entfernt. Wir wollten von dort direkt in den Großauheimer Wald. Wenn s dir nix ausmacht, treffen wir uns an der Brücke.
> 
> @ Miss Marple @ Braaav,..so ists brav !! Wir brauchen mehr weibliche Beteiligung in unserem Männerthread. Wird schon klappen mit Sonntag.




wann wärt ihr denn in etwa in gkb an der schleuse?
ich denk ma wenn ich gegen 10 in dettingen richtung gkb fahr müsst ich euch bekommen, oder?im dreierteam kommen wir schon nach MIL....da is nix mit kneifen


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wann wärt ihr denn in etwa in gkb an der schleuse?
> ich denk ma wenn ich gegen 10 in dettingen richtung gkb fahr müsst ich euch bekommen, oder?im dreierteam kommen wir schon nach MIL....da is nix mit kneifen



Dürfte kein Prob. sein..Nach spätestens 5 Minuten müßtest Du auf uns, bzw. auf mich treffen. An der Fähre Seligst./Dettingen dürft ich auf der Dettseite circa 10:05 eher 10:10 Uhr da sein. Falls wir uns irgendwie verpassen...es gibt ja Handys. 

@ Sakir @ Was mußte denn einkaufen ? Die meisten Geschäfte machen Morgen um 20:00 Uhr zu   Wär schön wenn Du auch dabei bist   

Also bis denne


----------



## Ippie (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade einen Lesemarathon hinter mir. Ihr scheint ja eine schöne Tour gehabt zu haben. 
Und ich habe mir die Füße in Wien wund gelaufen. 
Gut das ich heute morgen 1 Std. auf'm Hometrainer verbracht habe. 1. endlich wieder ein bißchen kurbeln. 2. nach einem Kaiserschmarrn und später noch Quarkpfannkuchen mit Sahne und diversen anderen Leckereien war das bitter nötig. Alles sehr lecker und Kalorienreich. 
Naja, Sonntag geht's wieder nach Hause. 

Ich wünsche Euch am Sonntag viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.

@[email protected] 10.07. ist schlecht. Besser ist der 03.07.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (21. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> "deddleflike"


da hab ich jetzt lang gebraucht um das Wort zu entziffern   
mich erinnerte die Körperhaltung eher an "Goethe in der Toskana"  

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten wenn erdi den Vorturner macht ging´s wieder ziemlich zügig auf gut befahrbaren Pisten voran. Von Dietzenbach aus in den vorderen Odenwald und in einer langgezogenen Linkskurve erreichten wir die Highlights Otzberg und Breuburg. 
Die Fotos sind übrigens Spitze geworden und sprechen für sich, oder: buenos dias, wie der Spanier sagen würde. 

@Grillstammtisch: 10.07. ist doch ok, hab allerdings vorher noch Gesellenprüfung und müsste evtl später dazustossen.

Morgen ist noch Gartenarbeit bei mir angesagt, wegen So wart ich mal das Wetter ab. 

 Wolfagng


----------



## Sakir (21. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Was mußte denn einkaufen ? Die meisten Geschäfte machen Morgen um 20:00 Uhr zu   Wär schön wenn Du auch dabei bist


kannst mir glauben, ich wäre liebend gerne dabei, aber ich muss morgens einkaufen, da mein Frauchen um 12 Uhr mit dem Auto auf die Arbeit fährt und erst Abneds wieder kommt... sonnst hätte ich mittags einkaufen gehen können.... schade....

@Lupo & Frau : ein vielleicht ist für Sonntag nicht akzeptabel.....    
schwing morgen noch ein bissel die Machete, dann haste am Sonntag Zeit   

@Ippie : Ohje, was du alles aufgezählt hast.. da wird 1 Stunde Hometrainer nicht reichen   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi @ Wegen Sonntag. Von der Schleuse KK sinds 5 Radminuten von der Limesbrücke entfernt. Wir wollten von dort direkt in den Großauheimer Wald. Wenn s dir nix ausmacht, treffen wir uns an der Brücke.


O.K. macht mir nix aus. Seit dem letzten Stammtisch weis ich wa wo se is  Wann dann, so 11.30 unter der Brück  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo & Frau : ein vielleicht ist für Sonntag nicht akzeptabel.....
> schwing morgen noch ein bissel die Machete, dann haste am Sonntag Zeit
> Michael


Meine Meinung! Hackt das Grünzeugs Samstag um, dann hab er Zeit  

@all ... Wetter soll jetzt eigentlich ganz gut werden ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (22. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung! Hackt das Grünzeugs Samstag um, dann hab er Zeit


ganz genau, am besten alles Betonieren und nachher grün anstreichen .....FERTISCH   
nee im Ernst, so ein Garten ist sau viel arbeit, besonders in den Anfangs Monaten.... wenn ich überlege, was ich noch alles zu tun habe.... 
deswegen muss ich mal schauen ob ich eventuell nächste Wochen Dienstag bis Freitag freui bekomme. Dann könnte ich auch mal so richtig im Garten WÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTEN.

Michael


----------



## Sakir (22. Mai 2004)

*Ahoi


ich kenne nun einen SAMMLER und JÄGER !!!







Michael​*


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2004)

Is ja schon gut ... hab wieder Platz geschaffen  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (22. Mai 2004)

Huhu

also ich bin gerade mal bissel geradelt, am Main bis Stockstadt, dann nach Babenhausen, und über Rodgau nach Hause...
waren nur locker 48,7km bei einem schnitte von 25,4 und sage und schreibe 95HM   

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all,  
heute haben wir eine richtig schöne Runde gedreht!  
Wir (Günter,Oliver und ich) sind von Kleinostheim aus die Steinbacher Schlucht
hoch, dann in Steinbach rechts Richtung Aschaffenburg, weiter über einige
ge... Singletrails Richtung Goldbach.  Immer dem "W" nach!
Ich muß sagen, in der Ecke war ich noch überhaupt nicht!
Wir sind dann weiter nach Strietwald, über die Autobahn Richtung Johannesberg. Über Oberafferbach haben wir uns dann teilweise querfeldein
Richtung Reichenbach durchgekämpft!  
Von Reichenbach sind wir dann zum Seminarzentrum hoch und den Singletrail
vom Parkplatz Hohler Chaussee runter richtung Hörstein.
Dieser Weg war das reinste Schlammloch  

Insgesammt waren es dann 65km bei 920hm und 3:20 fahrzeit.
Ich muß sagen die Touren mit Günter haben immer einen hohen Funfaktor! 

Es war nach Frammersbach für mich jetzt das erst mal, das ich wieder im Sattel saß.
Ich wünsch Euch bei der BAHABU tour morgen viel Spass.  
Morgen früh muß ich mal wieder zum schiessen! :-(
Den Startern bei Friedrichsdorf wünsch ich viel erfolg!  

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2004)

Hi,

so hab mir heut die Nokon-Züge gegönnt  

Hab bei Hibike angerufen und die nach nem Montageset gefragt (OEM-Ware) und siehe da sowas ham se auch, nur nicht offiziell auf der Homepage. Statt 52 dann 34,90. Das is ein Wort  

Jetzt hab ich sie montiert. Geht gerade so aus mit den Teilen ohne Verlängerung an meim Jekyll. Und ich probiers entgegen der Anleitung erst mal ohne Öl. Bin kein Fan von ölen, kann ich im Bedarfsfall dann immer noch nachholen.

@google ... stehe morgen um 11.30 unter der Limesbrücke. Bis dann ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (22. Mai 2004)

@ Erdi @ Gegen 11:30 Uhr an der Brücke ist genau richtig.

Wer startet eigentlich von mir aus ? 

Ich bin heut auch zum lockern der Muskeln für die morgige Tour mal kurz nach Miltenberg gefahrn   

147 Km, 6:05 Stunden bei einem 24,1 er Schnitt. Eigentlich hat ich zuerst gar keine Lust nachdem mir auch Hugo kurzfristig absagte, ich mal wieder einen Platten hatte und kalte Sturmböen über dem Main fegten...Irgendwie wurds dann doch ganz Nett   Miltenberg wäre damit geknackt   Was könnte das nächste Ziel sein ?? 

@ Steelmanni @ Beim nächsten Biketreff in Gk bin ich bestimmt mal wieder dabei.

@[email protected] Ich wünsch Dir einen Platz unter den ersten 40   

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 147 Km, 6:05 Stunden bei einem 24,1 er Schnitt. ...  Miltenberg wäre damit geknackt   Was könnte das nächste Ziel sein ??
> Google



hmmm ... Main weiter aufwärts ... Wertheim, Markt-Heidenfeld, Lohr ... dann quer rüber ... Frammersbach, Schöllkrippen, Kahlgrund ... geschätzte 250-300 KM, müßte man halt mal genauer kalkulieren. Zweitages-Tour, einfach noch ein frisches Trikot und ne Radler in den Rücksack und los. Ein Bett wird sich unterwegs schon finden  

Wann gehts los ... mein ich toternst  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (23. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ... Main weiter aufwärts ... Wertheim, Markt-Heidenfeld, Lohr ... dann quer rüber ... Frammersbach, Schöllkrippen, Kahlgrund ... geschätzte 250-300 KM, müßte man halt mal genauer kalkulieren. Zweitages-Tour, einfach noch ein frisches Trikot und ne Radler in den Rücksack und los. Ein Bett wird sich unterwegs schon finden
> 
> Wann gehts los ... mein ich toternst
> 
> Erdi01


Morsche....

jetzt drehen sie völlig durch..... 250-300km tzzz man man gestern war doch garnett so viel Sonne !   

   Wann starten wir ???      

@Google : ich komme zu dir.....

Michael


----------



## Google (23. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ... Main weiter aufwärts ... Wertheim, Markt-Heidenfeld, Lohr ... dann quer rüber ... Frammersbach, Schöllkrippen, Kahlgrund ... geschätzte 250-300 KM, müßte man halt mal genauer kalkulieren. Zweitages-Tour, einfach noch ein frisches Trikot und ne Radler in den Rücksack und los. Ein Bett wird sich unterwegs schon finden
> 
> Wann gehts los ... mein ich toternst
> 
> Erdi01



Ihr wisst ja das ich für jeden Spass zu haben bin   Allerdings war meine Frau schon gestern ein bißchen säuerlich weil sie nicht erwartet hatte, daß doch noch bis Mi fahre...ich hatte sie zwischendrin angerufen und gesagt, daß ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin bis Mi zu fahren (siehe Beitrag oben)....das hatte sie dann positiv fürs frühere heim kommen ausgelegt. Und gerade eben hatten wir wieder ne Diskussion   Ist gerade nicht so einfach....  

Ich wollt damit eigentlich nur sagen, daß ich gern mal ne Tour mit Übernachtung(en) mach, dann gehts bei mir aber nur einmal im Jahr. Ein WE krieg ich jedes Jahr frei ....und dann würd ich gern was richtig Schönes machen. Am liebsten ein verlängertes WE in den Alpen   Ich hoff da nämlich drauf, daß ich und einige vom Thread noch was zusammen kriegen   

Bis denne


----------



## bikerfuzzy (23. Mai 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] gute Besserung für dein Auge. Läufst du im Moment wie ein Pirat mit ner Augenklappe rum. Wenn ja wie finden das deine Töchter  .
> 
> Bis bald, Martina



Hallo Martina,

vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche!! 
Nee, nee keine Augenklappe muss nur Augentropfen und Salbe verwenden. Kann auch schon wieder normal gucken !! Psst, nicht verraten, war auch schon wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs, obwohl es der Arzt strikt verboten hat. Ich musste aber doch den neuen Kinder-Fahrradanhänger ausprobieren. 

Aber in den nächsten Tagen werde ich wieder voll einsatzfähig sein, dann werde ich auch mal wieder bei ner Tour dabeisein, aber ne gemütliche


----------



## bikerfuzzy (23. Mai 2004)

@[email protected] Hallo, habe die nächsten 2 Wochen Urlaub   Daher bin ich etwas flexibler die Zeit zwischen Milchfläschen, Windelwechseln und biken einzuteilen    und wollte mal hören ob die nächsten Tage jemand Lust auf ne Barbarossatour oder so hat. Sollte aber zeitlich nicht zu lange dauern (max. 2-3 Stunden). 

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,

isch bin zuhause. Und isch gebs zu isch hab die 100 KM net mehr voll gemacht  Waren nur noch 99 KM als Zu- und Abreisender, 986 HM, Schnitt 20,45, Fahrzeit 4:50 h Bin trocken noch heimgekommen, bin um die Schauerwolken drumrum  

Die BaBuBa (war das jetzt richtig  ) Tour war prima. Danke an die Gides Google und Sakir. Jetzt kenn ich den Buchberg samt Turm (prima Aussicht  ) Außer den Gides waren noch Lupo und ich dabei. Maixle hatte leider abgesagt  

Jetzt hab ich mir ne Schüssel Smacks reingezogen um die Kohlehydratspeicher wieder zu füllen und jetzt werd ich ne Runde schwimmen gehen unter der Dusche  

Schöne Woche, ich glaub ich werd unter der Woche mal ein bissl regenerieren und nischt machen.

Erdi01

P.S. @google ... waren  300 HM am Stück hoch auf den Hahnenkamm


----------



## Sakir (23. Mai 2004)

Isch bin auch ganz trocken heimgekommen.

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, der Polar geht mir imo auf den #### !  
hat er doch tatsächlich schon wieder abgeschaltet, als wir am Buchberg einen Espresso getrunken haben. Zuhause habe ich nun versucht, die 2 DatenSätze aneinader zu fügen....aber irgendwie gehat das nicht, entweder stimmt die Uhrzeiten nicht oder die Datensätze sind falschrum oder etc.... also irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht 100%tig hin     
Hat villeicht jemand eine Idee, wie ich das lösen kann und/oder wie sich der doofe Polar nicht ausschaltet, denn dann hätte ich kein Prob mehr !!!

Ansonsten ist alles paletti... und danke nochmal an Lupo für die Aufklärung mit dem Reifen.. das wusste ich wirklich nicht.

Ausserdem.... Lupo nicht vergessen nachzufragen und ich arbeite schon mal langsam vor     

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (23. Mai 2004)

So jetzt gibts mal meinen Bericht vom heutigen Rennen.

Zuerstmal hab ich mich heute nicht ganz so gut gefühlt wie in Schotten und Frammersbach. Mit stecketen wohl noch ein wenig die Trainingskilometer in den Beinen von dieser Woche und anscheinend hat mir die Sauna am Freitags gefehlt die ich mir sinnst gönne. Zudem hatte ich leider die falsche Reifenwahl getroffen aber dazu gleich mehr.

Also los gings um Zehn bin diesmal nur die kurze gefahren diese wurde allerdings nochmals gekürzt auf 42,5 km und 1100hm. Der Start war diesmal nicht so gut mußte mich von der Seite durch die Zuschauer durchkämpfen da der Start Zeil Bereich ziemlich schmal war so das von anfang an das ÄFeld gleich auseinader gezogen wurde so war ich dann beim ersten Anstieg der auch ziemlich schmal war gleich im Gerangel. Leider bin ich auf vom körperlichen nicht so gut weg gekommen meine Beine fühlten sich anfangs an wie dicke Wursstamper   ist dann aber im laufe des Rennens wesentlich besser geworden habe aber für die kurze Strecke ne zu lange Vorlaufzeit gebraucht trotz ausgiebegem Warmfahren. Ein bischen haben auch die Reifen dazu bei getragen das es nicht so gerolt ist. Hatte am Freitag beim Rad Check Die Jimmys aufgezoge da es Geregnet hatte wie aus Eimern und für Samstag auch Regen angekündigt war. Naja die Reifen was soll ich sagen Rollwiederstand die ne Störische alte Kuh   zudem sind die auch noch schwerer haben sich echt Schei... beschleunigen lassen und sind eben überhaupt nicht gerollt. Hatte eigentlich am Samstag noch RR montieren wollen nachdem mich mein Händler angerufen hatte das die gekommen sind, haben ihm aber dann die falschen geschickt nämliche normale keine UST  

Die Strecke war an sich eigentlich ganz gut waren zwei drei technische Abfahrten drin die ziemlich gut waren und zwei ziemlich steile Anstiege dies in sich hatten. Einmal so um die 22% der andere Trailanstieg um die 20-24%.

Bei der vorletzten Abfahrt, die es technisch insich hatte, gings scharf rechts rum und dann war auf der rechten Seite ein Baum an dem ein kleiner dicker Ast raus ragte. Den hab ich in voller Fahrt am rechten Handgelenk erwischt, hab gedacht mir reists die Hand ab   , naja dann konnt ich ersmal ca 5 min nicht mehr richtig den Lenker fassen zum Glück gings auf men Schotterweg bergab leider musste ich dort drei andere Fahrer ziehen lassen.
Hab dann auf die Zähne gebissen und bin wieder auf zwei aufgefahren. Beim letzten Anstieg konnten wir dann eine abschütteln und bei der letzten Abfahrt konnten wir uns noch ein wenig von ihm distanzieren. Wir haben uns dann noch nen Zielsrpint geliefert, wobei mein Mitfahrer die bessere Position hatte da die zieleinfahrt super eng war und ich auf der ausenseite lag und er inne besser einfahren konnte. Hatte er aber auch verdient da er zuletzt mehr Führungsarbeit gemacht hatte  

Gedamtergebnis weiß ich noch nicht ich glaub so 46 oder 48. Bei den Herren bin ich 19ter geworden von was weiß ich wie vielen waren noch lang nicht alle im Ziel als die Vorersten Ergebnislisten aushingen.

So das wars für heute 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Isch bin auch ganz trocken heimgekommen.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich gestehen, der Polar geht mir imo auf den #### !
> hat er doch tatsächlich schon wieder abgeschaltet, als wir am Buchberg einen Espresso getrunken haben. Zuhause habe ich nun versucht, die 2 DatenSätze aneinader zu fügen....aber irgendwie gehat das nicht, entweder stimmt die Uhrzeiten nicht oder die Datensätze sind falschrum oder etc.... also irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht 100%tig hin
> ...




Hallo Sakir

Naja ich denke Du wärst von vorne herrein mit nem Hac4 besser gefahren, der Polar ist eben ein Trainigsbegleiter und kein Tourencomputer. Bei trainigsfahrten macht man eben auch keine längeren Espresso Pausen   . Nicht böse auffassen will Dich nicht kritisieren   

Der Polar schaltet eben ab wenn er ne weile keine Daten mehr bekommt dann hilft eben nur ein neustart. Gibt da leider kein Tipp so weit ich weiß lässt sich das nicht vermeiden oder Du machst nen Manuellen Start deaktivierts also den Autostart und hast dann in der Pausen Zeit eben die Stoppuhr laufen aber keine anderen Angaben und sobald Du wieder los fährst zählt er normal weiter. Vielleicht gehts auch bei manuellen Start das wnn Du Pause macht auf Stop drückst, und beim weiter fahren wieder auf Start darfste dann halt nur nicht vergessen. Ich hab den Polar übrigens am MTB auch auf manuellen Start gestellt das ständige aus und an bei kleineren Pausen wenn wir zusammen fahren is doch einfach schei..  Dann geht er mal nicht richtig an dann mußte wieder aufpassen ob er angegangen ist lieber lass ich ihn durchlaufen.


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2004)

@tboy und die andern frammersbacher

hat noch jemand von euch den flyer von dem 12 std. rennen im würzburger raum?
woillt da mitfahrn aber hab den blöden flyer verlegt  

@tboy
auch wenns ni optimal war, trotzdem saubere leistung  
weiter so

hast du donnerstag um 16:30 schon was vor? treff mich da mit simon aufm hohemark parkplatz zum feldberg-biken


----------



## Sakir (23. Mai 2004)

etwas muss ich noch loswerden      : 






@tboy0709: THX, habe die autom. ausgeschaltet und versuche es nun so....

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo hab eben noch ein Bild gefunden von mir am Grabig. Geschossen hat das ein Begleiter vom CHS Team und ist auf deren HP zu finden. Neben mir der CHS Fahrer ist der Daniel Elsässer ist dann zwei plätze vor mir ins Ziel gekommen mit ca 15 sec Vorsprung, heute hat er mir fast 1.30 min abgenommen naja das nächste mal


----------



## Lupo (23. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die BaBuBa (war das jetzt richtig  )


it´s *Ba* barossaquelle,*Ha* hnenkamm,*Bu* chberg, 
oh männo, wie oft soll mer des noch sagen?

Wolfgang


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2004)

Die gestrige BaHaBu-Tour fand ich schöner als beim ersten Mal. Die Tour hat eigentlich alles zu bieten: knackige Downhils, ein schöner Uphill, Singletrails, technisch Anspruchvolles ist auch dabei. Sogar ein guter Italiener  ...Ist mir gestern erst so richtig aufgefallen. Und dann hab ich mich selbst noch gewundert, daß mir die Vortagestour jetzt gar nicht so großartig in den Beinen steckte  Umso besser...

@[email protected] Hatte mich auch gefragt, obs nach Frammersbach evtl nicht ein bißchen zu früh für nen erneuten Marathon ist...Aber unter den ersten 50 ist doch trotzdem ne super Leistung  Bin mir sicher das es weiter nach oben geht. Wichtig ist, daß man ehrgeizig aber nicht verbissen dran bleibt.

@ Sakir @ Schönes Bildchen !!

@ bikerfuzzy @ Dienstag oder Mittwoch fahr ich mit Ippie die B-Tour Plus. Wohl so gegen 18:00 Uhr. Kannst gerne mitfahrn und wenns zu lange dauert verabschiedest Du Dich einfach ! @ All @ Noch jemand der gern mitfahrn möchte ??

@ Ippie @ B-Tour Dienstag oder Mittwoch ?  

@ [email protected] Pfingsten verreisen trifft nicht auf viel Interesse  

@ All @ Am Donnerstag so gegen 17:00 Uhr ist bei mir wieder Grundlage am Main angesagt. Hat jemand Interesse ??

@[email protected]  Es ist zum Haare raufen   Zig mal haben wir jetzt den Termin nach hinten verschoben, irgendwer kannn immer nicht. Am 10.07 fällt ja jetzt wohl auch flach, weil da Ippie als Ausrichter nicht kann  
Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht weiter...Kann mir mal einer sagen wie es weiter gehen soll ? 

Noch weiter nach hinten schieben ? (Urlaubszeit !!)  Doch der 03.07.04 aber eben ohne Barracuda und Hugo ?


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Mai 2004)

Hi HUGO,


meinst du den hier http://www.12std-mtb-rennen.de/ 

Bin auch schon am überlegen  

War gestern übrigens in Wenigumstadt, war ne schöne RR Tour. Konnte leider nicht lange genug in der Gruppe mit den flirt-life Fahrern bleiben   hab am Berg nicht genug Power gehabt um zu folgen und auf der Ebene naja, weg wahren Sie. Unser anfangs Tempo war wohl etwas zuhoch!!! 

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich bin wieder zurück. Ich bin gestern 6:15 min, einige Hm und 800 km gefahren. Halt mit der Deutschen Bahn. Für mehr hat es nicht gereicht. Ihr hattet alle ein tolles RadWE und ich habe schon wieder Winterspeck angefuttert. Na ja ein bißchen. Aber heute Abend muß ich fahren. 

@Google, [email protected] B-Tour wäre mir am Dienstag lieber. 

@[email protected] Also der 10.07. geht doch. Also machen wir den 10. Juli fest oder gibt es noch einwände? 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## bikerfuzzy (24. Mai 2004)

@Ippie, Google: Mir wäre die B-Tour am Mittwoch lieber   
Was machen wir nun? Morgen sind meine beiden Kleinen nämlich beim Babysitter und ich wollte mit meiner Frau was unternehmen. 
Wenn ihr euch auf Mittwoch einigen könnt, zeige ich Euch die Single-Trail B-Tour+   

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (24. Mai 2004)

Gudde,

@BaHaBa-Tourer: Sorry, dass ich am Samstag kurzfristig abgesagt habe, aber momentan ist bei mir verletzungsmässig einfach der Wurm drin...Da war ich seit meinem Unfall das erste Mal wieder im Ju-Jutsu Training und schon bekomm ich eine drauf. Von wegen möglichst ohne Kontakt kämpfen. Habe bei einer Abwehrtechnik einen Fusstritt mit voller Wucht an meinem rechten Ellbogen abbekommen. Prellung, komplett blauer Ellbogen und angeschwollene Schleimbeutel  ...Ich glaub, ich hör für dieses Jahr mit dem Sport auf   . Spass beiseite, beim nächsten Mal bin ich bestimmt endlich wieder dabei.  

@Google: Das mit dem 10.07. sollte auch bei mir klappen, wobei mir der 03.07.04 schon lieber ist, da ich mir den jetzt fest eingeplant habe.

In diesem Sinne noch frohes Schaffen.
Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Lupo (24. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected] Pfingsten verreisen trifft nicht auf viel Interesse


schade, aber vielleicht kannste bis Pfingsten noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Biete doch als Gegenleistung einen Besuch bei Möbel-Walter an   Ok, ist schwer zu verkraften den ganzen Tag Interesse vorzutäuschen, aber hilft fast immer  

Für alle, die gestern nicht dabei waren möchte ich aber die *Odenwaldtour ab Fürth* an Pfingsten auch noch anbieten. Der genaue Tag ist mir wurscht, weil wir sowieso von Fr. bis Mo dort sind, allerdings ist Sa. mit den wenigsten Fussgängern zu rechnen. Die Tour können wir mit Kaffe oder Grillen auf dem Campingplatz ausklingen lassen und wer Campingambitionen hat bringt gleich noch seinen Wigwam mit.


----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2004)

@bikerfuzzy, [email protected] Also Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (24. Mai 2004)

@all - Mich gibt's auch noch - und auch wenn ich Euch im Moment wohl etwas hinterher radeln würde, will ich doch den Kontakt nicht abreißen lassen. Zum Grillen: Mir wären beide Termine recht... (wenn ich kommen darf )

Zu Pfingsten: Ich denke, dass sich ein Tag Biken einrichten lassen wird und werde mal sehen, was Ihr vorhabt und mich dann ggf. einklinken.

@erdi - Noch Mal Entschuldigung, dass es neulich sonntags nicht geklappt hat - aber die Erkältung von unserem Kleinen hatte so einen hübschen Domino-Effekt, so dass ich dann vom Biken abgesehen habe und es irgendwie in der Hektik auch nicht mehr geschafft rechtzeitig online zu gehen. Ich bitte herzlich um Vergebung   

Bis demnächst, Gruß
Kwi-Schan


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2004)

Und jetzt will ich keine Klagen mehr hören     

  Grillstammtisch ist nun ohne Wenn und Aber am:

10.07.04 beim Ippie im Freigericht     

Bitte notieren !!!!​
Genaue Uhrzeit, Wegbeschreibung, Last-Minute-Eintrag folgt noch. Was haltet Ihr von einer Tour vorm Grillen (Natürlich nur wer will....)

@bikerfuzzy, [email protected] Barbarossatour geht am Mittwoch, 18:00 Uhr klar. Sonst noch wer ??


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi - Noch Mal Entschuldigung, dass es neulich sonntags nicht geklappt hat - aber die Erkältung von unserem Kleinen hatte so einen hübschen Domino-Effekt, so dass ich dann vom Biken abgesehen habe und es irgendwie in der Hektik auch nicht mehr geschafft rechtzeitig online zu gehen. Ich bitte herzlich um Vergebung
> 
> Bis demnächst, Gruß
> Kwi-Schan



also mach Dir ma kein Kopp. Is nichts passiert, außer das ich Dich mal wieder gerne zu gesicht bekommen würde ... wie im übrigen manch anderen hier auch ... aber das wird schon. Vielleicht ja an Pfingsten  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die gestern nicht dabei waren möchte ich aber die *Odenwaldtour ab Fürth* an Pfingsten auch noch anbieten. Der genaue Tag ist mir wurscht, weil wir sowieso von Fr. bis Mo dort sind, allerdings ist Sa. mit den wenigsten Fussgängern zu rechnen. Die Tour können wir mit Kaffe oder Grillen auf dem Campingplatz ausklingen lassen und wer Campingambitionen hat bringt gleich noch seinen Wigwam mit.


also hätte auf jeden Fall interesse an so einer Odenwaldrunde. Finde auch den SA am sinnvollsten. Kaffee und/oder grillen is auch O.K., nur den Wigwam las ich zu Hause, hab gar keinen und is auch nich so mein Ding  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2004)

komme gerade aus dem Keller, hab meine Nokons mit Teflonspay nachbehandelt. Was soll ich sagen, das is der absolute Hammer, die Bedienkräfte sind klatt halbiert  

Muß ich mich erst dran gewöhnen, wenn ich im Moment schalte dann nicht ein sonder drei Gänge  

Gut Nächtle

Erdi01


----------



## bikerfuzzy (25. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @bikerfuzzy, [email protected] Barbarossatour geht am Mittwoch, 18:00 Uhr klar. Sonst noch wer ??



Alles klar, Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr Limesbrücke !!


----------



## eDw (25. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> komme gerade aus dem Keller, hab meine Nokons mit Teflonspay nachbehandelt. Was soll ich sagen, das is der absolute Hammer, die Bedienkräfte sind klatt halbiert
> Muß ich mich erst dran gewöhnen, wenn ich im Moment schalte dann nicht ein sonder drei Gänge
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi,
erzaehl mir doch bitte mal genau, was Du mit den Nokons und dem Teflonspray gemacht hast. Du hast auch Innenhuellen in den Nokons oder?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz ich hab nochmal bischen gestöbert und noch ein paar interressante Termiene gefunden für die Maratonis unter uns Also los gehts.

http://swap.cid-online.net/memberstart.asp?profil=challenge_bo

http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/

http://www.wiesthal.de/

@ Google naja zu früh eigentlich nicht normaler weiße geht das wenn man das jetzt nicht jedes WE hintereinander macht aber mal zwei oder drei stellt eigentlich kein Problem dar. Zumal ich ja von der Verfassung das ganze auch ein wenig besser verkrafte als Du oder Ippi z.B. Versteh mich jetzt blos nicht falsch das ist jetzt kein persönlicher angriff oder geprotze ich meine damit nur da ich ja ein klein wenig besser trainiert bin und von der Kondition her Regenerriere ich auch besser als Ihr wenn ich meinem Körper eine hohe Belastung zu mute. Bei euch dauert die Regenarationsphase ein wenig länger. 

Besser austrainiert=schneller Regenerrieren.

Aber ich hab mich an dem morgen einfach nicht ganz so gut gefühlt, das hat aber bestimmt mehrere Faktoren gehabt zum einen sicherlich auch der Saunagang den ich mir Freitags vor den Rennen immer gönne und der sehr viel beiträgt zur Regeneration dann war Kati die Woche vorher Krank vielleicht hab ich da auch ein klein wenig abbekommen was sich wohl nie ganz vermeiden lässt und und und. Aber hey was solls oder dafür ist diese Sasion da um das ich wieder erfahrungen sammle und so schlecht wars jetzt eigentlich doch net  

@ all ich war gestern bei MichaaaeeeelllllMittermayer in Köln bei seiner neuen Show Paranoid. Ich kann euch sagen der Mann is einfach nur geil     wir haben uns gekringelt vor lachen  

@ Hugo also ich werden den letzten Lauf der Bike Challenge in Alsfeld auch mit fahren aber wieder nur die Kurze Distanz da ich jetzt in dieser Wertung in die Punkte gerutscht bin, wenn auch nur mit 2 Punkten, und auf Platz 30 von 32 stehe werde ich versuchen mich dort noch ein wenig zu verbessern.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> erzaehl mir doch bitte mal genau, was Du mit den Nokons und dem Teflonspray gemacht hast. Du hast auch Innenhuellen in den Nokons oder?
> 
> Gruss
> eDw



Du hast Nokons oder kennst sie  Sie bestehen aus durchgehenden Teflonliner und Aluteilen, die die klassische Außenhülle bilden.

Ich habe die Nokons entgegen der Anleitung ohne Öl montiert. Da ich öl nicht mag da es verharzen oder verkleben kann. ganz zu schweigen wenn doch Dreck oder auch nur Staub rein kommt. Deshalb habe ich die Teflonliner und den Zug mit ausgiebig Teflonspray behandelt (Trockenschmierung!) Die Wirkung ist einfach klasse. Super leichtgängig, genau durch die Aluhülle und eben kein Öl drinn, das verharzt oder verdreckt. 

Denke einmal behandeln und vergessen  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Mai 2004)

Tboy, am 31.5. Pfingstmontag ist in Somborn eine RTF 112 km wie schaut es mit dir aus, etwas RR durch den Spessart. Sarch meine Arbeitskollege kommt mit seinem Papa wahrscheinlich auch mit. Sein Papa ist Frührentner und macht ausser RR fahren scheinbar nichts anderes, durfte seine Kontition bei der letzten RTF schon bewundern!

Alle Anderen dürfen nartürlich auch mit kommen, nur mit dem MTB wird das mit dem folgen etwas schwer und der Start ist auch immer recht Früh. Ich denke wir werden so gegen 7:15 - 7:30 Uhr starten  

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (25. Mai 2004)

@tboy
danke erstma für die email mit den bildern, das andere, kannst du dir am donnerstag um 16:00 frei nehmen? ich treff mich um 16:30 mit nem kumpel da oben in der nähe von friedrichsdorf, wollen den feldberg unsicher machen, genauen treffpunkt würd ich dir noch durchgeben.
lust udn zeit?#

@the rest
ich werd am WE ma an euch denken, wenn ich nach 240km udn 8000hm dodal feddich mim manni(manni stromberg) n bierchen zisch und die trans pienzgau revue passiern lasse  

is heute jemand von euch in mainflingen dabei? hab das rad gerichtet udn werd heut wieder mitfahrn, lasst euch nich lumpen...besser wirds wetter nicht mehr!


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Mai 2004)

@ Hugo geht leider nicht mit Donnerstag von der Uhrzeit her, passt bei mir aber auch nicht unbedingt in Trainingsplan. Das nächste mal  

@ Barracuda Dein Vorschlag passt schon besser wo ist denn der Start genau und wieviel kostet der spaß, RTFs sind ja glaub ich nicht ganz so teuer aber 7.15 - 7.30 is schon ganz schön früh ich hab ja auch noch ein kleines bischen zu fahren. Am besten wir telefonieren mal intresse hätte ich schon dann gurck ich nicht immer alleine rum mit dem RR gibts vielleicht auch noch ne längere Strecke auser die 112km.

P.S. hab grad den Termin in der Tour gefunden wollen wir nicht die 151 fahren.


----------



## Sakir (25. Mai 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all ich war gestern bei MichaaaeeeelllllMittermayer in Köln bei seiner neuen Show Paranoid. Ich kann euch sagen der Mann is einfach nur geil     wir haben uns gekringelt vor lachen


Ahoi...

ohje, wie gerne wäre ich dabei gewesen... der ist einfach SPITZE....
ich kann mich immer kringeln bei dem, besonders wenn er mit den AK´s anfängt *bg*

@Lupo : drehst du diese Woche eine Feierabendrunde ???? wie wo wann

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo : drehst du diese Woche eine Feierabendrunde ???? wie wo wann
> Michael


Martina und ich haben vor morgen Abend ne Runde zu drehen, wahrscheinlich nicht vor 17:30 und weil ich am liebsten nen Berg dabeihabe bleibt eigentlich nur   hannes > Bad Vilbel.

@erdi: wann wärste dann Samstags in Fürth??


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Martina und ich haben vor morgen Abend ne Runde zu drehen, wahrscheinlich nicht vor 17:30 und weil ich am liebsten nen Berg dabeihabe bleibt eigentlich nur   hannes > Bad Vilbel.
> 
> @erdi: wann wärste dann Samstags in Fürth??



tja, eigentlich wollte ich unter der Woche mal nichts machen, aber jetzt sind zwei Tage vergangen ohne das ich auf dem Radl gesessen hab ... das langt.

Morgen is auch der einzige Tag die Woche wo ich könnt. Wenns Euch 18:00 - 18:15 nich zu spät is würd ich auch mitkommen.

Wegen SA, dachte so gegen 12:00. Könnten dann gleich starten. Zum abend hin hab ich Luft, heißt nichts weiter vor  

@Sakir ... dann bearbeit mal Deine Regierung, das Du SA Ausgang kriegst  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (25. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, eigentlich wollte ich unter der Woche mal nichts machen, aber jetzt sind zwei Tage vergangen ohne das ich auf dem Radl gesessen hab ... das langt.
> 
> Morgen is auch der einzige Tag die Woche wo ich könnt. Wenns Euch 18:00 - 18:15 nich zu spät is würd ich auch mitkommen.
> 
> ...


neenee, ist ja schon lange hell. Von mir aus wäre ca. 18:00 ok, hab die Dekra im Haus, da kann ich eh net auf die Sekunde planen.
Samstag überlasse ich euch, die ihr die weiteste Anreise habt.


----------



## Sakir (25. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Martina und ich haben vor morgen Abend ne Runde zu drehen, wahrscheinlich nicht vor 17:30 und weil ich am liebsten nen Berg dabeihabe bleibt eigentlich nur   hannes > Bad Vilbel.


Bingo, passt, werde 18-18:15 Uhr beim   Hannes sein !



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... dann bearbeit mal Deine Regierung, das Du SA Ausgang kriegst


ich tu was ich kann *ggg*

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Mai 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda Dein Vorschlag passt schon besser wo ist denn der Start genau und wieviel kostet der spaß, RTFs sind ja glaub ich nicht ganz so teuer aber 7.15 - 7.30 is schon ganz schön früh ich hab ja auch noch ein kleines bischen zu fahren. Am besten wir telefonieren mal intresse hätte ich schon dann gurck ich nicht immer alleine rum mit dem RR gibts vielleicht auch noch ne längere Strecke auser die 112km.
> 
> P.S. hab grad den Termin in der Tour gefunden wollen wir nicht die 151 fahren.


Der Start ist an der Grundschule? wo immer die in Somborn ist  . Das finde ich aber bis Montag raus!  

Das mit den 151 km können wir ja am Montag mit dem Rest der Gruppe klären!

Die RTF am Sonntag hat 3 gekostet  soviel, könnte sich mancher Marathon Veranstalter mal ein Beispiel nehmen!

CU


----------



## Google (26. Mai 2004)

@ bikerfuzzy, Ippie @ Wegen der heutigen B-Tour Plus muß ich mal schauen wie lange ich mitfahr. Fühl mich net so wohl, scheine was auszubrüten. Is nix halbes nix ganzes. Ich hasse sowas   Möcht mal wissen was das ist. So gehts mir jetzt schon seit kurz vor Frammerbach...immer wieder in Etappen mal gut mal schlecht  Jedenfalls werd ich es sicherlich langsam angehen lassen müssen.

@ Alle @ Hab gestern mit tboy telefoniert, ggfls. fahren wir am Samstag, wohl so gegen 11:00 Uhr, die Strecke vom Schottenmarathon in ähnlicher Variation ab....etwas über 1000 Hm. Torsten wird bestimmt nochmal informieren.....

So, muß mich auf ne Schulung vorbereiten..Bis demnächst


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Mai 2004)

@Tboy guck mal da http://www.mmbici.de/termine/interm.htm?/profile/SOX-0609.htm


----------



## bike-activ (26. Mai 2004)

Tja, so schnell wird man berühmt...wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, in der Juni Ausgabe der Bike-Sport-News ist auf Seite 79 oben ein ganz bekanntes Gesicht aus diesem Forum zu sehen !!!!  Jetzt also schnell zur Tanke oder dem nächsten Kiosk und das Rätsel lösen....


----------



## Ippie (26. Mai 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] die Grundschule in Somborn ist recht einfach zu finden. Wenn Du von Alzenau-Albstadt-Hof Trages nach Somborn kommst ist es die erste Straße rechts (noch vor dem Ortsschild) und dann nach dem Festplatz (rechte Seite) links fahren. Nach 200 m siehst Du die Grundschule.

@[email protected] ich hoffe, dass Du heute abend noch fit bist. Bei den Wetterschwankungen muß man sich ja nicht wundern. 
Ich bin gestern eine Grundlagentour gefahren. Das war die erste größere Strecke (65 km) seit Frammersbach. Und es war auch nicht so toll. Die Beine waren etwas müde. Aber ich bin Gesund. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Mai 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] die Grundschule in Somborn ist recht einfach zu finden. Wenn Du von Alzenau-Albstadt-Hof Trages nach Somborn kommst ist es die erste Straße rechts (noch vor dem Ortsschild) und dann nach dem Festplatz (rechte Seite) links fahren. Nach 200 m siehst Du die Grundschule.


Danke dir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (26. Mai 2004)

bike-activ schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, so schnell wird man berühmt...wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, in der Juni Ausgabe der Bike-Sport-News ist auf Seite 79 oben ein ganz bekanntes Gesicht aus diesem Forum zu sehen !!!!  Jetzt also schnell zur Tanke oder dem nächsten Kiosk und das Rätsel lösen....




ich habs schon gesehn


----------



## Ippie (26. Mai 2004)

> Tja, so schnell wird man berühmt...wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, in der Juni Ausgabe der Bike-Sport-News ist auf Seite 79 oben ein ganz bekanntes Gesicht aus diesem Forum zu sehen !!!! Jetzt also schnell zur Tanke oder dem nächsten Kiosk und das Rätsel lösen....



Ich hab's auch gesehen!  

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Mai 2004)

Mist hab die Bike Sport News noch nicht bekommen wer ist denn nun drin oder muß ich so lang warten bis ich sie selber hab.

@ Barracuda Also gut das mit Montag geht klar sprechen dann einfach vor Ort nochmal welche Distanz wir fahren wollen.

@ All Google hats ja schon geschrieben wir hatten Tel. und hatten mal für Samstag nen Termin festgehalten an dem ich nochmals die Marastrecke von Schotten abfahren wollte eusert euch mal dazu und schreibts rein kann nicht so lange Kati hat heute Geburtstag vielleicht schau ich später nochmal rein.

Aber wer ist denn nun drin in der Bike Sport News.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (26. Mai 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Martina und ich haben vor morgen Abend ne Runde zu drehen, wahrscheinlich nicht vor 17:30 und weil ich am liebsten nen Berg dabeihabe bleibt eigentlich nur   hannes > Bad Vilbel.
> 
> @erdi: wann wärste dann Samstags in Fürth??



@erdi & lupo - Wenn's geht, würde ich mich Samstag gerne bei Eurer Runde in Fürth anschließen... Falls erlaubt würde ich gerne mit Frau und Kind anreisen. Die beiden könnten sich dann tagsüber zu Fuss verlustieren und abends/spätnachmittags zum Grillen wieder dazu stoßen. Wäre das für Euch ok? 

Danke, viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## SteelManni (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo @all,  
Also wirklich gut getroffen!  
Der Specialized-Fahrer vorne ist nicht halb so gut zu erkennen!   

@tboy,google
bin evtl. am Samstag auch dabei, wenn Ihr Schotten abfahrt.
Wo und wann wollt Ihr Euch treffen?
müssen am Fr. nochmal telefonieren!

@ippie, schönen Urlaub und schreib mal wie's mim biken war!
Den Trail den wir heut zusammen Richtung Klappermühlchen
gefahren sind, kannte ich auch noch nicht! (war richtig gut)  

Gruß


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Mai 2004)

Tja hab die Bike Sport News jetzt auch in Händen   

Danke Danke Autogramme gibts beim nächsten Bike Treff    

@ Günther wir Telefonieren   

@ Barracuda Also wie soll das jetzt genau laufen am Montag? Die Grundschule wird sich finden lassen Somborn ist nicht ganz so groß. Startzeit bleibt bei 7 - 7.15 oder gehts nen kleine Tick später?
Haste schon mal angefragt wies aussieht mit den 151km intresse oder keins, wie läuft das überhaupt ab bei nem CTF. Bin ich noch nie gefahren


----------



## Lupo (26. Mai 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi & lupo - Wenn's geht, würde ich mich Samstag gerne bei Eurer Runde in Fürth anschließen... Falls erlaubt würde ich gerne mit Frau und Kind anreisen. Die beiden könnten sich dann tagsüber zu Fuss verlustieren und abends/spätnachmittags zum Grillen wieder dazu stoßen. Wäre das für Euch ok?
> 
> Danke, viele Grüße
> Christian


Na klar ist das OK! und den zweien wird´s bestimmt nicht langweilig. Schau doch mal unter:
http://www.hessennet.de/fuerth/bergtierpark/start.html 
und:
http://www.hessennet.de/fuerth/
ausserdem gibt´s auch noch einen Radweg ohne viel Steigungen Richtung Weinheim.
bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2004)

Hi,

unsere kleine Feierabendrunde war wie immer spaßig und ruft nach Wiederholung  

@Kwi-Schan ... na das wäre doch klasse wenn Ihr auch nach Fürth kommt. Ich habe mit Lupo abgesprochen so gegen 12 Uhr dort zu sein. Dann wollen wir los.

@Lupo ... wie wollen wir das mit dem Grillzeug machen. Soll jeder mitbringen was er will oder wollt Ihr so was wie ein Sammeleinkauf machen und Ihr sagt dann was Ihr von mir/uns bekommt  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Mai 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda Also wie soll das jetzt genau laufen am Montag? Die Grundschule wird sich finden lassen Somborn ist nicht ganz so groß. Startzeit bleibt bei 7 - 7.15 oder gehts nen kleine Tick später?
> Haste schon mal angefragt wies aussieht mit den 151km intresse oder keins, wie läuft das überhaupt ab bei nem CTF. Bin ich noch nie gefahren


Wie es zur Grundschule geht hat Ippie ja schon beschrieben!
Wegen der Startzeit, wenn du ein wenig später bist wird dich auch keinen Erschiessen, werde dir aber unsere genaue Zeit noch mal mit teilen!
Wie das Abläuft, so wie die Geschichte in Neusses:

Anmelden 
Wertungskarte ausfüllen
los fahren und den Schildernfolgen RTF .....
Wertungskarte stempeln lassen an den Kontrollstationen
und nach dem ankommen Bratwurst essen  
Und noch ein kleiner Service für alle die die BSN nicht gekauft haben.
Hier das Bild von Seite 79.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (27. Mai 2004)

Erdie,Kwi-Schan,Sakir und vielleicht RSK + Caroline,

um Kartoffelsalat, Krautsalat und Tzaziki wollte ich mich kümmern. Ebenso um verschiedene Soßen und genug Brot. Getränke sollten wir auch ausreichend dahaben. Bei Fleisch, Würstchen bzw. Vegetarischem sollte jeder sein bevorzugtes Grillgut mitbringen, es kann in unserem Kühlschrank zwischengelagert werden. Der große Gasgrill ist schon eingepackt.   

Bis Samstag, Martina


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Erdie,Kwi-Schan,Sakir und vielleicht RSK + Caroline,
> 
> um Kartoffelsalat, Krautsalat und Tzaziki wollte ich mich kümmern. Ebenso um verschiedene Soßen und genug Brot.



Schlaues Mädchen !!  Gibts alles ohne viel Arbeit und günstig in der Fegro   

Ist schon irgendwie gemein das Ihr ohne mich grillt   

Fahr niiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mehr mit Euch !!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon irgendwie gemein das Ihr ohne mich grillt



Tja, wir haben SO darüber gesprochen, aber der Herr will ja lieber Schotten fahren. Dafür haste von Deiner Regierung frei gekriegt und für Fürth nicht  

Selber Schuld, uns wirds schmecken    

@Miss Marple ... O.K. weis Bescheid, bis Samstag ...

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (27. Mai 2004)

tboy

ich hab befehl von oberster stelle dich ins team zu holen  

nochma die vorteile auf die schnelle:
versicherungen, teamkleidung, dimb mitglied, teamshop [wenn er denn mal anläuft] teamrahmen - bikes....usw....

da du mom ja eh kein team oder irgendwas hast, wieso nich?!

nächstes jahr werden dann die besten teamfahrer gleich weiter "verkauft" an grössere sponsoren etc.


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Selber Schuld, uns wirds schmecken



Tssssssss........Alles Fettttbäuche  

In Schotten fahrn und zurück, ohne Grillen brauch eben nicht so viel Zeit. Meine Allerliebste hat fürn Samsatg nämlich schon Leute geladen, so daß ich Zeitig zu Hause sein muß.

@ SteelManni @ Wär schön wenn Du mitfahrn  würdest  Uhrzeit sollte nicht nach 11:00 sein. Wir besprechen das am Freitag.

Das blöde bei mir ist, daß ich noch gar nicht weiß ob ich bis dahin wieder fitt bin. Fühl mich wie durch den Kakao gezogen...Nicht genug um daheim zu bleiben nicht genug um fitt zu sein. Ätzendes Befinden  Ich werd spätestens morgenabend entscheiden ob was geht. Leg mich heut wieder früh ins Bett.

@ All @ Hat außer den grillenden Fettbäuchen   noch jemand Interesse für Schotten ??


----------



## SteelManni (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo @all  
@google, wann musser den am Samstag wieder auf der Matte stehn?
Damit wir uns über den Zeitablauf einig werden?
Günter wollte evtl. auch mit, allerdings weiß ich nicht ab wann er kann!  
Wer fährt sonst noch mit (außer tboy)?  
Wo können wir uns treffen?  
Fragen über Fragen!  

Gebt mir mal Input!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß bei Euren Wochenendaktivitäten. Ich werde mich die nächsten 2 Wochen auf Kreta aufhalten und das ohne eigenem Bike   und wahrscheinlich auch ohne Internetzugang. Das wird echt hart.  
Das wird dann ein langer Lesemarathon, wenn ich zurück bin.  

Übrigens, ich will nichts über Stürze, Krankheiten oder sonstige Ausfälle hören und wie immer Kette rechts.  

bis denn (hoffentlich gut erholt)

Volker


----------



## Sakir (27. Mai 2004)

Halli Hallo


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ All @ Hat außer den grillenden Fettbäuchen   noch jemand Interesse für Schotten ??


hmm.....also ich weiss nicht, was Fettbäuche mit Grillen zu tun hat.... aber... naja.... sind halt nicht alle so Leistungsorinentiert     

Also, ich habe heute wieder meine alte abgefahrene HG73 Kette montiert, da ich mit der neuen HG93 nur Probleme hatte... andauernd, sobald ich fester in die Pedale getreten habe ist anscheinend die Kette übergesprungen oder hängegeblieben. Angefühlt hat es sich, als würde ich mal ganz kurz über die Rtztel rutsche.
Jedenfalls, habe ich heute die alte wieder drauf und alles ist i.O. tzzzz..... das soll einer verstehen......

Am Samstag werde ich dann um ca. 10:00 mein Bike und all die kleinen Sachen packen, die man ehh nicht brauch und mich auf den Weg nach Fürth machen    meine Frau hat irgendwie nicht so recht Lust , sie will dann lieber für ihr Examen üben...
Allerdings muss ich bis Abends 23:00 Uhr daheim sein, denn da müssen wir zum Flughafen jemanden abholen !
Verpflegung für den Grill bring ich mit (ein paar Gemüseburger _schiel zu Google_)   

@Kwi-Schan : super, freu mich das du auch kommen willst, wird garantiert supermegalustig

@Ippie : viel Spass im Urlaub, relaxe schön, das du uns dann in voller frische zur Verfügung stehst *ggg* schönen Urlaub

@tboy0709 : Super foto von dir, nicht übel... alle achtung.....darf ich dich weiterhin mit DU anreden *gg* 

bis denne Michael


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @all
> @google, wann musser den am Samstag wieder auf der Matte stehn?
> Damit wir uns über den Zeitablauf einig werden?
> Günter wollte evtl. auch mit, allerdings weiß ich nicht ab wann er kann!
> ...



@ [email protected] Hier mein Input : Also ich muß so gegen 16:00 Uhr , spätestens 16:30 hier in der Tür stehen. Von Schotten gegen 15:00 Uhr -15:30 Uhr abgefahren wäre ne sichere Sache. Gegen 11:00 - 11:30 wäre es nicht schlecht ab Schotten los zu touren..dann dürfte bei mir nix schief gehen.

Außer mir, Torsten, Dir und evtl. Günter fährt bislang niemand mit.

@ Torsten mach doch bitte ne Uhrzeit fest. Einen Treffpunkt kannste eh besser benennen weil Du Dich da hinten ganz gut auskennst...Oder ? Ich richt mich dann danach

@ Steelmanni, [email protected] Wir könnten eigentlich gemeinsam hochfahrn ? Zu dritt mit dem Bus ? Wenn Günther nicht mitfährt, ich hab zwei Träger auf dem Dach.

Also bis hoffentlich denne

@ Ippie @ Wenn wir nach Kreta zusammen touren nehm ich auch ein bißchen Rücksicht auf Dich


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe heute wieder meine alte abgefahrene HG73 Kette montiert, da ich mit der neuen HG93 nur Probleme hatte... andauernd, sobald ich fester in die Pedale getreten habe ist anscheinend die Kette übergesprungen oder hängegeblieben. Angefühlt hat es sich, als würde ich mal ganz kurz über die Rtztel rutsche.
> Jedenfalls, habe ich heute die alte wieder drauf und alles ist i.O. tzzzz..... das soll einer verstehen......


Hört sich so an als könntest du noch mal zum Bikeshop, Ritzel und vielleicht auch noch neue Kettenblätter kaufen!
Zu lange mit dem kauf einer neuen Kette gewartet? Jetzt sind die Ritzel schön ausgelutscht und passen nicht mehr zu der neuen Kette.

Oder die HG93 ist nur für 9-Fach  und du hast 8-Fach ich kenn die HG... nicht genau!

Denke aber so in etwa ist dein Problem gelagert!!

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (27. Mai 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Zu lange mit dem kauf einer neuen Kette gewartet? Jetzt sind die Ritzel schön ausgelutscht und passen nicht mehr zu der neuen Kette.
> 
> Oder die HG93 ist nur für 9-Fach  und du hast 8-Fach ich kenn die HG... nicht genau!
> 
> ...


Also ich habe bei 1700km die erste HG53 ausgewechselt, dann habe ich mir diese Rohloff Lehre gekauft und dadurch nun festgestellt, das die 2te Kette (HG73) nun defekt ist (nach weitern 2000km) dann wollte ich die HG93 montieren und.... dann wie oben beschrieben !
also ich habe 9-fach und dafür ist die Kette die richtige !
wie kann ich denn festellen, was genau an meinem Bike defekt ist ??? nicht das ich nur das Ritzelpaket hinten auswechsle und dann kam event. das Problem vom vorderen... oder etc.
Als zusätzliche Info, ich habe ein Deore LX Octalink Tretlager und Zahnkranz Hyperglide 11-32, 9-fach, fals das jemandem etwas sagt *bg*

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (27. Mai 2004)

@ Sakir Also das hört sich doch wirklich nach dem an was Barracuda geschrieben hat, prüfen kannste das mit ner Ritelverschleismesslehre und bei den forderen Kettenblättern siehstes eigentlich.

@ Barracuda Ok dann is ja so weit alles klar wegen Montag, nur noch wegen der Zeit und was wir für ne Strecke fahren   

@ Hugo halt halt. Wie das kommt von oberster Stelle    Ich denke das ist Principia oder? warum fragt er mich denn nicht selbst? Wenn er mich unbedingt im Team haben will    Ich hab mir das schon mehr als einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen mit dem Racing Team aber irgendwie sagt mir das nicht so zu, das Team wird einfach zu groß und zu unübersichtlich denke ich, auch wenn sich das verlockend anhört mit dem das die besten am Jahresende (versucht werden ) zu vermitteln an größere Sponsoren. Aber wenn ich so gut bin oder wäre dann könnte ich auch selbst anfragen stellen an größere Teams und Sponsoren da hilf mir das eigentlich auch nicht weiter das ich im IBC Racing Team war oder bin. 

Im übrigen habe ich auch noch eine weitere Anfrage bekommen die mir sehr zusagt.   Aber dazu an dieser Stelle noch kein Kommentar  

@ Google Stellmanni leider kann ich noch keinen Termin fest machen. Leider steht die sache bei mir noch in den Sternen ob ich am Samstag so früh kann vielleicht muß ich am Vormittag was Arbeiten kommt drauf an wie wir morgen klar kommen. Wenn dann könnte ich leider erst um 13 oder 14 Uhr. 

Deswegen wenn Ihr jetzt kurz Entschlossen selbst was auf die Beine Stellt bin ich euch nicht böse


----------



## SteelManni (27. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe bei 1700km die erste HG53 ausgewechselt, dann habe ich mir diese Rohloff Lehre gekauft und dadurch nun festgestellt, das die 2te Kette (HG73) nun defekt ist (nach weitern 2000km) dann wollte ich die HG93 montieren und.... dann wie oben beschrieben !
> also ich habe 9-fach und dafür ist die Kette die richtige !
> wie kann ich denn festellen, was genau an meinem Bike defekt ist ??? nicht das ich nur das Ritzelpaket hinten auswechsle und dann kam event. das Problem vom vorderen... oder etc.
> Als zusätzliche Info, ich habe ein Deore LX Octalink Tretlager und Zahnkranz Hyperglide 11-32, 9-fach, fals das jemandem etwas sagt *bg*
> ...



Hallo Sakir,

heißt das, du hast jetzt die dritte Kette auf deinem Ritzelpaket und Kettenblätter?
Wieviel Km hast Du das Ritzelpaket und die Kettenblätter gefahren?

Also ich werde jetzt immer nach max. 1500km eine neue Kette (HG93)aufziehen,
in der Hoffnung Geld für den Komplett-tausch zu sparen!

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe bei 1700km die erste HG53 ausgewechselt, dann habe ich mir diese Rohloff Lehre gekauft und dadurch nun festgestellt, das die 2te Kette (HG73) nun defekt ist (nach weitern 2000km) dann wollte ich die HG93 montieren und.... dann wie oben beschrieben !
> Michael



also, ne neue Kette hat 119,4. Wechsel sollte erfolgen bei 120-120,5. Das erreicht ne Kette je nach Plege und Fahrweise zwischen 1500-2500 KM. Das verkraftet die Kassette und die Kettenblätter problemlos. Somit sollte die Kassette und Ritzel auf min. das 3-fache an KM kommen. Bei materialschonender Fahrweise (bei mir   ) komme ich auf das 5-fache, ca. 10TKM  Dann is der Antrieb kommplett ausgelutscht.

Deine Kette(n) müßten ja auf gut 122-123 geweitet gewesen sein, damit die Kassette und/oder Ritzel schon nach der geringen Laufleistung fertisch sind.

Wenn so sein soll, dann alte Kette wieder drauf und fahren bis die beschriebenen Probs wieder auftauchen. Dann is es früh genug den Antrieb zu wechseln.

Und mal über die Fahrweise nachdenken. Immer versuchen beim schalten den Druck kurz vom Pedal zu nehmen und finde raus bei welcher Stellung sich die Schaltgassen befinden. Dann dort schalten, bei mir ist das 3 und 9 Uhr. Somit schaltet es bei mir plitzschnell, butterweich und materialschonend  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (27. Mai 2004)

Ahoi


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir,
> heißt das, du hast jetzt die dritte Kette auf deinem Ritzelpaket und Kettenblätter?
> Wieviel Km hast Du das Ritzelpaket und die Kettenblätter gefahren?


also ich habe jetzt die 2te Kette drauf, die nun verschlissen ist.
Ich bin 3800km mit den Ritzeln gefahren, seit dem ich das Fahrrad im November gekauft habe ! 
Ich wollte nun eigentlich auch alle ca 2TKM die Kette wechseln !



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn so sein soll, dann alte Kette wieder drauf und fahren bis die beschriebenen Probs wieder auftauchen. Dann is es früh genug den Antrieb zu wechseln.


genau das werde ich machen ! ! ! sie ist schon wieder drauf   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal über die Fahrweise nachdenken. Immer versuchen beim schalten den Druck kurz vom Pedal zu nehmen und finde raus bei welcher Stellung sich die Schaltgassen befinden. Dann dort schalten, bei mir ist das 3 und 9 Uhr. Somit schaltet es bei mir plitzschnell, butterweich und materialschonend


da hast du natürlich recht, muss halt auch sagen, das ich mit diesen Ritzeln das Biken angefangen habe und da habe ich natürlich noch brutaler geschaltet, als ich es nun noch mache ! aber ehrlichgesagt, ich habe nie darüber nachgedacht, nur zu einer bestimmten Stellung zu schalten.... hmmm sollte ich doch mal drüber nachdencken ! ! !



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir Also das hört sich doch wirklich nach dem an was Barracuda geschrieben hat, prüfen kannste das mit ner Ritelverschleismesslehre und bei den forderen Kettenblättern siehstes eigentlich.


Aaaaaha, wer hat denn sowas, hast du eventuell so eine Lehre ???? also ich habe nur die Lehre für die Kette und die ist demnach verschlissen ! ! !
wenn du mal Lust und Zeit hast, könnte ich mal kurz und schnell vorbeikommen.    lieber einmal zu viel geschaut, bevor ich sinnlos irgendwelche Teile austausche.

Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (28. Mai 2004)

@lupo, sakir, erdi - Also die Zeit habe ich kapiert 11 Uhr in Fürth/Odw. - aber wo dort genau? Könntet Ihr mir bitte noch mal kurz beschreiben wie das mit der Anfahrt ist - und habt Ihr Euch wegen der "Grill-Aktion" geeinigt? Muss ich Fleisch für meine Family besorgen?
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Mai 2004)

Den Pfingsttourern in Fürth wünsch ich schon mal "Gummi unten" (Ansonsten hats Euch wohl hingelegt...Kappee ??  ) und lecker Grillchen mit Eurem Gemüseburgern ( Na ja.....  ) und den Beilagen von der Fegro , ein lecker Bierchen dürfte ja auch für die Heimfahrer drinne sein  und überhaupt einen schönen Tag und spannende Geschichten am Lagerfeuer ( Wenn beim Grillen die Campinghütte Feuer fängt   )

Das mit den Fettbäuchen nehm ich wieder zurück...bin ja nur neidisch  

Tschö Ihr Säcke   

@ tboy, Steelmanni, bike-aktiv @ MIt der Uhrzeit war ja mein Vorschlag. Wenn alle anderen eh lieber gegen 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr fahrn wollen hab ich halt gelitten.

@ tboy Meld dich heutabend bitte nochmal obs geht oder nicht. Wenn ja bitte mit Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt. Telefonisch wohl am besten. 
@ SteelManni, bike-aktiv äußert Euch mal was Ihr für ne Vorstellung wegen der Uhrzeit habt.

Ich jedenfalls kann starten zwischen 10:00 - 11:30 Uhr. Heute morgen ist der erste Tag wo ich mich mal wieder total wohl fühl...Am Samstag will ich deswegen auf alle Fälle was machen. Auch wenns vielleicht nicht Schotten wird. Wir werden doch wohl was zusammen bekommen ??  

Wenn ich heutabend im Forum nix Neues lese werd ich Euch telefonisch schon Beine machen


----------



## SteelManni (28. Mai 2004)

Moin moin,@all  

also wegen Samstag in Schotten, so muss ich sagen das ich 
mit 11:00Uhr auch ein Problem hab.
Nachmittags etwa 13-14:00Uhr wäre mir auch lieber!

Jetzt muß sich Bike-Activ und tboy noch mal äussern.

Gruß


----------



## Lupo (28. Mai 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @lupo, sakir, erdi - Also die Zeit habe ich kapiert 11 Uhr in Fürth/Odw. - aber wo dort genau? Könntet Ihr mir bitte noch mal kurz beschreiben wie das mit der Anfahrt ist - und habt Ihr Euch wegen der "Grill-Aktion" geeinigt? Muss ich Fleisch für meine Family besorgen?
> Viele Grüße
> Christian


moin moin,
hier nochmal das Wichtigste zur Tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1258944&postcount=1944
und der:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1261991&postcount=1962
Start ist am Campingplatz und der ist aus allen Richtungen gut ausgeschidert.
Noch was: wenn die Tour auch nicht im LMB steht handelt es sich um keine geschlossene Gesellschaft, d.h. jeder der Lust hat kann sich uns anschliessen.

@google: bist ja heut moin schon wieder megalustig drauf. Von dem Kraut, wassde auf dem Weg ins Ämtchen geraucht hast will ich auch was abhaben   aber, wie schmeckt eigentlich die Kartoffelpampe von der Fegro  ich weisses net.


----------



## bike-activ (28. Mai 2004)

@Google, SteelManni @ HI, bin im moment noch am überlegen ob Ich Samstag den Laden aufmache oder mir mal drei Tage Pause gönne. Muß dann aber erst mal mit Frauchen reden wie Ich/wir den Samstag und die folgenden Tage verbringe   Melde mich heute später nochmal !!


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Mai 2004)

bike-activ schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, SteelManni @ HI, bin im moment noch am überlegen ob Ich Samstag den Laden aufmache oder mir mal drei Tage Pause gönne. Muß dann aber erst mal mit Frauchen reden wie Ich/wir den Samstag und die folgenden Tage verbringe  Melde mich heute später nochmal !!


Hier Mr. bike-aktiv,

schau mal da http://www.sog-events.de/24/f_24.htm unter Angemeldete Teams bei Rock Shox 24-h Race!

Ciao und Danke noch mal


----------



## tboy0709 (28. Mai 2004)

@ Barracuda Also gut ich versuche dann um viertel nach Sieben da zu sein.

Also ich könnte morgen dann auch erst ab Mittags kommt jetzt einfach drauf an was Ihr vorhabt oder wies mit Günther aussieht. Ansonsten fahr ich Rennrad.

Den anderen wünsche ich viel spaß bei eurer Tour und dem anschliesenden Grillen. Guten Appetit


----------



## Google (28. Mai 2004)

Hei,

ich hab mal versucht den Günter anzurufen..leider nicht erreicht...

Klar ist, daß sich SteelManni und Tboy zeitlich arrangieren könnten. Was jetzt mit Günter ist.....keine Ahnung.

Also ich kann definitiv spätestens 11:30 Uhr touren...

Wenn sich bei mir bis morgen niemand meldet, fahre ich gegen 10:00 Uhr Grundlage für circa 4 Stunden...Ansonsten wär mir ne Tour lieber....

Das war/ist der komplizierteste  Versuch einer gemeinsamen Tour seit Bestehen des Threads  

Man wird sich schon irgendwann sehen......

@ Barracuda @ Ich neige langsam dazu Eure Montagstour mit meinem 28er Crossrad um 7:15 Uhr   mitzufahrn......Hat auch ne geeignetere Übersetzung und dünne Reifchen....Wär das Ok für Euch oder lieber nicht ?? Rede Klartext..No Problem


----------



## tboy0709 (29. Mai 2004)

Haaallllooo Hier ist ja heute gar nichts los. Berichtet doch mal wie eure Tour heute war hoffe Ihr habt euch schön satt gegessen und lecker gegrillt   

Google und ich waren auch ganz gut und flott unterwegs trotz ziehmlichem Gegenwind manchmal. 

Hab sonst weiter eigentlich gar nichts zu berichten also lasst mal was hören


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Mai 2004)

Na Tboy,

hat dich Günter für Bike activ Team Voicezone gewinnen können  
Hoffe du fährst für meine Heimatgemeinde ein paar Siege ein  

Ich werde meine nächsten Rennen für Bike-Activ.de fahren für Voicezone reicht es noch nicht  

@Google, wegen der RTF, wir sind letzten Sonntag die RTF mit einem Schnitt von 30 km/h über 116 km gefahren! Denke du bist Alt genug um zu entscheiden was du machst, das ganze ist keine GA1 Veranstaltung und mit einem Treckingrad bist du halt auch noch ein stück weit mehr im Wind. Aber es sind genug Leute auf der Strecke mit denen man sein Tempo fahren kann!!

CU on the Road


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Mai 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Denke du bist Alt genug um zu entscheiden was du machst......



Gut das Du es noch mal gesagt hast.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2004)

Hi,

wir sind wieder in heimischen Gefilden gelandet.

Zunächst nochmal ein *DICKES FETTES DANKE* an Miss Marple und Lupo für die Gastfreundschaft, die Verköstigung und die Tour. Es war einfach ein herrlicher Tag  

Wir (Lupo, Sakir, Kwi-Schan und ich) sind gegen 12.30 in Fürth aufgebrochen. Wir sind auf irgend einen Turm (weis den Namen nicht mehr  ) sind durch diverse Käffer. Kann mich nur noch an Juhöhe und Lindenfels erinnern.     Ich glaube hier muß Lupo nochmal genauer werden  

Mein Ciclo ist der Meinung wir sind 59 KM mit 1450 HM und das in 3:40 gefahren. Haben uns natürlich hier und da mal die Landschaft angeguggt, ein muß bei der Aussicht. Haben bis Mannheim und noch weiter in die Pfalz guggen können  

Miss Marple und Kwi-Schans Family waren in der Zwischenzeit spazieren, in einem Wildpark und haben das wichtigste vorbereitet ... das Apres Biking    

Nach dem wir wieder in Fürth waren, frisch geduscht, gings ans grillen. Die Kartoffelsalate und der Krautsalat waren einfach *SUPER LECKER* (nix Prampe von Selgros und Co. alles handarbeit und frisch ... gelle Google  ) Nochmal *DICKES LOB* an Miss Marple  

So zwischen 21 und 22 Uhr haben wir uns dann auf den Rückweg gemacht und unsere "Bad Offenbacher" werden wohl noch zwei geruhsame Tage in Fürth verbringen.

Tja, und schon is wieder ein schöner Tag zuende gegangen  

Wüsche Euch noch zwei schöne Pfingsttage und viel Spaß bei Euren Aktivitäten.

Erdi01

Ach ja, ein paar Bilder gibts natürlich auch zu sehen


----------



## Google (30. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wir sind wieder in heimischen Gefilden gelandet.
> 
> ...


Gaaaanz ehrlich:    

Wenn Iris nicht schon was ausgemacht hätte, hätt ich sie ja bearbeiten können.....aber der Luca hat eh grad die Windpocken...

Na ja, Glücklicherweise hab ich noch was mit tboy ausmachen können. In seinem Windschatten sind wir dann 92 Km mit einem 30,3 er Schnitt gefahrn  

@ tboy @ Können wir gerne mal wieder machen !! Für GA 1 hats ja bei Dir dann gereicht.

@ Alle @ Morgen will ich gegen 9:30 Uhr 4 Stunden Grundlage (also gemütlich) am Main fahren. Wer das Kaiserwetter nochmal nutzen will, sollte sich anschließen. 

Also bis hoffentlich denne 

Frank


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Mai 2004)

@ Fürth Tourer super die Bilder aussehen   War bestimmt echt klasse eure Tour zumindest siehts einfach genial aus die Bilder und die Landschaft und dann auch noch das Wetter dazu das muß einfach genial gewesen sein  

@ Barracuda jepp Günther hat mich in sein Team geholt wollte eh mal mit Ihm darüber sprechen aber er kahm mir dann zuvor   Ich denke das ist genau das richtige und es ist auf jeden fall das wonach ich gesucht habe    Hoffe ich kann mich im laufe der Zeit, spich bis nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr, im Team etablieren und dann vielleicht auch mal ein oder mehrer vordere Plätze rausfahren. Bei weiter so fleisigem training und jetzt em kompetentem Team mit Unterstützung kanns nur gut werden    

So ich fahr jetzt auch nochmal ne Runde wir sehen uns dann morgen in aller hergotts früh


----------



## Kwi-Schan (30. Mai 2004)

Ja, war wirklich eine Super-Tour gestern - nach Mal Danke an Lupo für die Super-Führung, an Lupo & Miss Marple für das "Apres-Biken" (ich bin bei Kartoffelsalat seeeehr schwierig - aber der Salat von Martina war wirklich einfach *SUPER*!!)   

@erdi / sakir - Ihr Hightech-Freaks, wo bleibt denn das Höhenprofil? 

@erdi - Habe gerade alle Bilder durchgeschaut - sehr schön 

Bis demnächst,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sakir (30. Mai 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi / sakir - Ihr Hightech-Freaks, wo bleibt denn das Höhenprofil?


Ahoi, 

zu der Tour und dem supermegaleckerem Kartoffelsalat wurde schon alles gesagt   
Aber auch von mir nochmals DANKE an Miss Marple und Lupo ! ! !
beim nächsten mal bin ich 100%tgi wieder dabei..... und diesmal mit Schuhen   

Ich habe auch noch ein paar vereinzelte Bilder derTour in mein Fotoalbum gestellt !

so und hier kommt das Höhenprofil .......







@Google : ohje, >30er Schnitt... da wäre ich total am ende.....  

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all  
@Erdi,Lupo,MissMarple,kwi-Schan,Sakir,
also da laüft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen, wenn
ich mir die Bilder eurer Tour so anschaue.  
Da werd ich richtg neidisch, und bekomm Hunger, aber gleich
gibts ja bei uns auch was leckeres!  

Nachdem Günter gestern morgen abgesagt hat, bin ich um 14Uhr
mit Oliver, Paul und seinem Schweizer Kumpel von GK aus nochmal
Richtumg Goldbach,Glattbach aufgebrochen!  
wir sind in etwa die tour nochmal gefahren, die ich mit Günter schon mal
gefahren bin!
Anschließend sind wir nochmal im Heißen-Acker eingekehrt!  
Wir waren bis 18:30 unterwegs und haben etwa 65km bei 1000 hm
gemacht.

@tboy, ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg und viel Spass im bike-activ/Voicezone Team  

Mahlzeit und Kette rechts

Manfred


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi / sakir - Ihr Hightech-Freaks, wo bleibt denn das Höhenprofil?
> 
> @erdi - Habe gerade alle Bilder durchgeschaut - sehr schön
> 
> ...



O.K. habe das Höhenprofil/Tourdaten gerade in meine Gallerie geladen  

Leider sind die Bilder nicht so dolle geworden, falsche Einstellung in der Digi gewesen, ein paar kann ich gar nicht upen, weil unter aller S... und die kleine Filmsequenz läst sich auch nicht upen, falschen Format  

Na ja, egal, schö wars trotzdem ...

@tboy ... Gratuliere Dir zu Deinem Team und wünsch Dir viel Erfolg  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Mai 2004)

Verfolgt gerade jemand das Herren Rennen in Houffalize. Auf der HP von der Bike Sport News gibts ne schriftliche live Bericht Erstattung. Schein ziemlich spannend zu sein. 

Heute Abend auf SW3 um 21.50 Uhr bei Sportschau kommt ein Bericht über das Rennen und die beiden Fumic Brüder sind auch im Studio direkt vom Rennen ins Studio.

Mal schauen was die für Platzierungen Fahren. Der Wolfram Kurschat is vielleicht sau stark hat sich von dem letzten Startplatz auf den momentan 40ten vorgearbeitet. Man der haut Power in den Beinen


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Mai 2004)

Hier nochmal der TV Tipp für heute Andend 

http://www.swr.de/sport-im-dritten/index.html

Man der Kurschat hat glaub ich raketen in den Beinen der arbeitet sich immer weiter vor von ganz hinten ist der gestartet.


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Mai 2004)

@ Barracuda wie sieht das eigentlich aus wenns morgen früh regnet fahrt Ihr dann auch oder dann net. Falls es nicht regnet aber es danach aussieht ich von Dir heute nichts mehr lese ruf ich Dich dann morgen früh an. Bis dann.

Gruß Torsten.


----------



## Google (30. Mai 2004)

@ Fetttsäcke @ Wollt Ihr etwa morgen keine Grundlage mit mir machen ???? Wär doch eigentlich bitter nötig nach dem Festmahl in Fürth  

@ Erdi @ Danke das Du ein Bild für mich gewidmet hast   

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Feiertag. Man sieht sich bald wieder !!


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fetttsäcke @ Wollt Ihr etwa morgen keine Grundlage mit mir machen ???? Wär doch eigentlich bitter nötig nach dem Festmahl in Fürth


Garantiert nicht um 9.30. Vielleicht dreh ich später mal ne Runde. Weis ich aber noch nicht.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi @ Danke das Du ein Bild für mich gewidmet hast


BITTE, BITTE gern geschehen  
Aber wo sind da Tomaten, außer auf Deinen Augen, sind Radisschen    

Erdi01


----------



## jschuetter (30. Mai 2004)

Da ich auf den Touren einen hohen Flüssigkeitsbedarf habe, suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit mehr als die 3 Liter in meinem Kamelhöcker mitzunehmen.
Bei einer "einfachen" Trinkflasche habe nach 3 Stunden Fahrt im Sommer allerdings nur noch warmes Wasser. :kotz: Deshalb habe ich beim Kafferöster eine Literflasche incusive Wärmeisolierung erworben.
Wie bekomme ich dieses Monstrum in einen Flaschenhalter (falls es für Flaschen mit 10cm Durchmesser überhaupt sowas gibt)? 
Auf dem heutigen Ausflug habe ich mal testweise die Flasche am Rucksack befestigt, ich bin aber nicht zufrieden mit dieser Lösung. 

Jörg


----------



## SteelManni (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all, @jschuetter,
glückwunsch zum 2000ten beitrag, jschuetter  
Also sone Tchibo-Flasche krigest Du in keinen Standard-Flaschenhalter rein!  
Da kannst Du nur einen Eigenbau-halter verwenden.

Aber wenn Du im Sommer auf kalte Getränke beim biken stehst,
dann solltest Du vielleicht über eine Akku-Kühlbox für'n Rucksack 
nachdenken  
 Davon ab, bist Du mit einem 3-liter Rucksack eigentlich ausreichend
versorgt, vielleicht ist ja noch Platz für zwei Trinkflaschen, dann müsstst
Du ne 6-7 std. tour schaffen!  

Ich muß jetzt auch mal n bisschen angeben!  
Bin heut abend nochmal ne Runde über den Hahnenkamm geradelt,
und hab doch glatt meinen alten rekord von der Haustür in Kahl bis
zum Hahnenkamm Berggasthof um 3min verbessert auf 0:37:10,
Bei einem 18,2er Schnitt  

Auf dem Rückweg über die Steinbacher Schlucht, hatte ich dann seit langem mal wieder einen Plattfuß!  
Da hab ich jetzt immer einen Ersatzschlauch dabei, doch der nützt einen garnichts, wenn das Ventil kaputt ist  

@barracuda und tboy, viel Spass morgen früh bei der RTF in Somborn.  

@bike-activ, erhol Dich mal gut über die Pfingst-Feiertage nach dem ganzen Stress der vergangenen wochen. 

Gruß


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. Mai 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda wie sieht das eigentlich aus wenns morgen früh regnet fahrt Ihr dann auch oder dann net. Falls es nicht regnet aber es danach aussieht ich von Dir heute nichts mehr lese ruf ich Dich dann morgen früh an. Bis dann.
> 
> Gruß Torsten.


Also das Wetter soll ja morgen früh noch trocken sein!! So lange es nicht junge Hunde regnet werde ich fahren! 
Kannst mich aber gerne noch mal an rufen!

Bin heute mit meiner Familie und Lars + Freundin den R4 von Kahl bis zur Kahlquelle gefahren. Super Leistung für meine Frau und Lars Freundin   waren hin und zurück so was um die 75km. Meine zwei Mädels durfen aus dem Anhänger raus die Landschaft geniessen. Bin die ganze zeit unter 150 (Puls) geblieben.  

Freu mich schon auf morgen, werd mich jetzt mal aufs Ohr hauen.  

Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (31. Mai 2004)

@ Barracuda Guten morgen na seit Ihr gefahren, ich hoffe Ihr seit nicht böse das ich nicht gekommen bin und auch nicht abgesagt habe ist sonst eigentlich nicht meine Art. Aber als ich heut morgen um 6 Uhr aufgestanden bin hab ich schon so ein vermeintlich leises plätscheern gehört und meine Motivation und lust ist gleich ins bodenlose gesunken bin dann vor ins Esszimmer aus dem Fenster geschaut und was seh ich es regnet wie aus Eimern na toll  . Dabei hatte ich mich auch schon so gefreut auf die Tour, naja ich bin dann schnell wieder ins Bett gekrochen wollte so früh noch nicht bei Dir anrufen und hatte vermutet das wenn es so regnet Ihr auch nicht fahrt.

Naja vielleicht bekommen wir ja das nächste mal waas zusammen hin beim nächsten RTF.

Bleibt noch die Frage was mach ich denn jetzt bei dem Scheiß Wetter.


----------



## Sarch (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Torsten,

Barracuda und ich und noch en paar Verrückte haben sich nicht abschrecken lassen.   Das einzigste, wir haben uns unterwegs im Regen für die Mädchenvariante (76km) entschieden. Wahr dann auch besser so. Haben dann immerhin noch en guten 29er Schnitt im teilweise strömenden Regen hingekriegt.
Naja viel versäumt hast du nicht, war doch ne ziemlich nasse Angelegenheit.  
Und für die erst RTF muss man das nicht haben.

Gruss Joachim (Sarch)


----------



## tboy0709 (31. Mai 2004)

Hab auch schon mit Barracuda Telefoniert. Wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schaue könnte ich grad mal im Vieeck hüpfen    Jetzt ist die Sonne draußen super. Naja vielleicht klapps das nächte mal. Bals is ja wieder einer in Klein-Grotzenburg    vielleicht können wir ja dort die 115 km in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich auf den Touren einen hohen Flüssigkeitsbedarf habe, suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit mehr als die 3 Liter in meinem Kamelhöcker mitzunehmen.
> Bei einer "einfachen" Trinkflasche habe nach 3 Stunden Fahrt im Sommer allerdings nur noch warmes Wasser. :kotz: Deshalb habe ich beim Kafferöster eine Literflasche incusive Wärmeisolierung erworben.
> Wie bekomme ich dieses Monstrum in einen Flaschenhalter (falls es für Flaschen mit 10cm Durchmesser überhaupt sowas gibt)?
> Auf dem heutigen Ausflug habe ich mal testweise die Flasche am Rucksack befestigt, ich bin aber nicht zufrieden mit dieser Lösung.
> ...



Tja da seh ich auch schwarz mit nem Flaschenhalter und dem Monstrum an Flasche. Aber 3 Liter is schon ne Menge, notfalls halt noch Zusatzflasche in den Rucksack.
Kalte Getränke sollte nicht das Problem sein, in den Kamelhöcker und in die ggfl. Flasche(n) ne Menge Eiswürfel rein und Du hast lange, lange kühle Getränke.  
Zu kühl is aber auch nix, wenn de Pech hast verrenckst Du Dir den Magen  

Wann sehen wir Dich wieder auf ner Tour  

@Lupo, Miss Marple ... na schon wieder in OF eingelaufen und am auspacken  

Lupo Du hast mal nach den Tourdaten gefragt um sie mit Bilder zu versehen. Habe mal nachgeschaut was die Software so hergibt. Ich kann Dir die Daten im HTML-Format, Bildformate BMP, JPG, PNG und die Rohdaten im Text und Excel-Format anbieten. Must Du halt wissen, was Du mit anfangen kannst/willst 

@Rennradler ... Sch... Wetter heut morgen, habs auch plätschern gehört und mir die Decke und den Kopf gezogen. Heut Mittag, Nachmittag is es besser  ...

... und deshalb haben Sakir und ich uns spontan für ne Runde verabredet. Sind durchs Messler Hügelland. Waren nur 413 HM auf 82,8 KM, aber immer hin noch en ordentlicher Schnitt von 23,7. Hat nach der Fürth-Runde auch gelangt (gelle ... @Sakir  ) 

So, schöne Woche und bis zur nächsten Feierabendrunde  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (31. Mai 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und deshalb haben Sakir und ich uns spontan für ne Runde verabredet. Sind durchs Messler Hügelland. Waren nur 413 HM auf 82,8 KM, aber immer hin noch en ordentlicher Schnitt von 23,7. Hat nach der Fürth-Runde auch gelangt (gelle ... @Sakir  )


Ahoi,

ja mir hat es absolut gereicht.... ich hätte keine 0,1km/h schneller sein können !
Deswegen mach ich mal bis Donnerstag keine Tour mehr (ausser das bissel auf die arbeit)
Aber am Donnerstag dann wieder... gelle Lupo... am   Hannes *ggg*

Michael


----------



## bike-activ (31. Mai 2004)

Moin...
So, habe mich das Wochenende ausgeruht und erholt   
Will jetzt die nächsten zwei Wochen dafür ordentlich in die Pedale treten, und hoffe der eine oder andere schließt sich mir an. 
Wünsche allen eine angenehme Nachtruhe und bleibt anständig...


----------



## Lupo (1. Juni 2004)

moinmoin,
meld mich auch wieder zurück. Freut mich, dass euch die Tour/en  (im Prinzip warns ja 2 aneinandergekoppelte "Klose-Touren") so gut gefallen haben dass nach Widerholung oder Fortsetzung gerufen wird.
Sonntags sind wir nochmal den Höhenweg in die andere Richtung gefahren und haben zufällig ein weiteres Highlight entdeckt  , über das ich mich hier lieber nicht genauer äussern will aber: der Sommer fängt ja erst an  

Schöne Fotos habter geuppt, meine sind leider auch net alle was geworn und für den Rest brauch ich mal nen paar Tage Regen um die zu bearbeiten und auch das Höhenprofil zu beschriften.

@erdi: wenn dein vid im mpg-format ist könnt ich nen gif draus machen und nochmal probiern zu uppen.

@jschuetter: soviel Wasser würde ich garnicht auf einmal mitnehmen. Auf längeren Touren plane ich "Boxenstop/s" bei Tanken, Kleingärtnern, Autowäscher, Friedhöfen und Kneipen ein wo man frisches H2O nachtanken kann und nehm dann anfangs auch nur soviel mit wie nötig.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Taunustour am nächsten WE aus?? Samstag oder Sonntag? und den Donnerstag halt ich mir schon mal frei  

 Wolfgang


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Juni 2004)

Ein kleiner Auszug aus deren HP!!

*Lisi Hage*r, Redakteurin der Mountainbike Revue und die einzige Frau unter den Einzelstartern, hatte sich eigentlich nur vorgenommen irgendwie durchzukommen, denn die 24 Hours of Saalbach Hinterglemm waren ihr erstes 24-Stunden-Rennen. Doch mit ihrer Leistung stellte sie selbst die teilnehmenden Männer in den Schatten. 60 Runden und damit 12.000 Höhenmeter spulte die zierliche Wienerin innerhalb von 24 Stunden ab und lag damit auf Platz 2 bei den Solofahrern. Es ist mir so leicht gefallen, sagte sie strahlend im Ziel.  Ich hatte ja eigentlich mit einem Einbruch gerechnet, denn den habe ich immer auf der Langstrecke.  

Na Jungs da müssen wir dran feilen.  

@Tboy, ich bin übrigens in Rossdorf schon gemeldet und werd jetzt mal Wombach klar machen!

@all, morgen 17:00 h Parkplatz AF, ihr wisst schon was da ist!!

Ciao


----------



## Sarch (1. Juni 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Tboy, ich bin übrigens in Rossdorf schon gemeldet und werd jetzt mal Wombach klar machen!



Hey Barracuda,

da sind wir gestern erst durchgefahren, das heist Rossbach mein Gutster.
Hier nochmals de Link für den Rest.

http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/

Gruß Sarch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (1. Juni 2004)

@ Barracuda also den Mara in Rossbach fahr ich auf alle fälle auch mit und Wombach bin ich auch dabei. Da können wir ja endlich mal zusammen nen Mara fahren  

Wie siehts eigentlich aus habt Ihr schon den nächsten RTF geplant   

@ BikeActiv Und bist Du in Alsfeld dabei? mal schauen vielleicht schaff ich es am Freitag nochmal zu Dir. Muß mir auch nochmal nen Text einfallen lassen bin noch nicht dazu gekommen.  
Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Dir aus mit RR fahren vielleicht bekommen wir drei ja mal gemeinsam was hin muß ja mal wieder mit meinen Teamchef ne Runde fahren   

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sakir (1. Juni 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner Auszug aus deren HP!!
> 
> .............
> 
> Na Jungs da müssen wir dran feilen.


Ohh jaaaa....da haben wir noch einiges vor uns   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Fotos habter geuppt, meine sind leider auch net alle was geworn und für den Rest brauch ich mal nen paar Tage Regen um die zu bearbeiten und auch das Höhenprofil zu beschriften.


... mach hinne ich will Bilder sehn  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi: wenn dein vid im mpg-format ist könnt ich nen gif draus machen und nochmal probiern zu uppen.


... ich schick Dir das Filmchen per Mail. ABER ... so dolle is er nich, das er geuppt werden muß. Aber können wir mal wiederholen, bei nem Sigletrail oder Uphill. Is sicher interessanter.  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Taunustour am nächsten WE aus?? Samstag oder Sonntag? und den Donnerstag halt ich mir schon mal frei


... also DO is bei mir nich. Hab Buchprüfung  Aber WE bin ich dabei, Tag is mir wurscht, nur nich vorm aufstehen  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wer könnte mir, bzw. meinen Team, für das 24 h Race in München seine Mirage bzw. den Akku leihen, das Rennen ist am 3-4 Juli 2004? Würde mir die Teile dann bei euch ab hollen! schon mal danke für die vielen positiven Meldungen  

Danke


----------



## SteelManni (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo @all,  

@barracuda,tboy, fahrt Ihr in Rossbach den Rad- oder Bike-Marathon 

@barracuda, hab leider keine Mirage sonst hättest Du sie haben können!

Aber ich denke Ihr werdet für dieses Event noch einiges mehr brauchen als nur ein paar gescheite Lampen! 

Bis morje.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Juni 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda,tboy, fahrt Ihr in Rossbach den Rad- oder Bike-Marathon


Bike-Marathon, aber die RTF könnte man auch fahren  

CU tomorrow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (1. Juni 2004)

man man man...da is man ma n paar tage nich da weil man n schwätzchen mit andi strobel, mr african und dem chef-konstrukteuer von rotwild hält und hier kommt man mim lesen nicht mehr mit

da ihr jetz abgesehn von den unzähligen km und hm wisst was bei mir am WE ging, wieder zum aktuellen

also alsfeld fällt bei mir flach, hab den neuen trainingsplan und da is für alsfeld kein platz, ne woche später is dann willingen, eine woche später kiedrich udn noch ne woche später sind dhm....eh alles viel zu viel aber muss jetz sein

@tboy

soso....hast also "anfragen"  
na dann ma viel spass, aber nich dass du uns dann vergisst wenn du erstma profi bist  

so, morgen wird grundlage gemacht, zwo stunden bissi relaxen, die letzten tage warn hart genug

@barracuda
brauch meinen leider selbst


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer könnte mir, bzw. meinen Team, für das 24 h Race in München seine Mirage bzw. den Akku leihen, das Rennen ist am 3-4 Juli 2004? Würde mir die Teile dann bei euch ab hollen! schon mal danke für die vielen positiven Meldungen
> 
> Danke



Na da kann ich mich ja endlich erkenntlich zeigen...Kannst alles, inklusive Ladegerät, haben. Hab aber nur die 5 Watt..die reicht aber aus

Entweder holst Du es noch diese Woche bis Samstag  ab oder ab dem 14.ten weil ich ab Sonntag ne Woche in der Türkei bin.

@ All @  Einen LMB-Eintrag hab ich nicht mehr geschafft aber wer will kann am Donnerstag mal wieder mit mir und bikerfuzzy die B-Tour mitfahrn. Aber nur eine Runde plus neue Singletrails, die Guide bikerfuzzy gerne vorstellen möchte. Ich nenn die Tour mal B-Tour Single.....  Treffpunkt ist wieder die Limesbrücke um 17:30 Uhr. Lupo, Miss Marple, Sakir und all anderen.....Anstatt Bierhannes ???

Bis denne 

Frank


----------



## eDw (2. Juni 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> wer könnte mir, bzw. meinen Team, für das 24 h Race in München seine Mirage bzw. den Akku leihen, das Rennen ist am 3-4 Juli 2004? Würde mir die Teile dann bei euch ab hollen! schon mal danke für die vielen positiven Meldungen
> Danke



Hi Barracuda,
ich koennte Dir den 6V Bleiakku von meinen Leuchten anbieten. Der Stecker koennte passen. Der Akku ist wohl etwas schwerer, sollte aber dafuer mit Deinen 5 Watt ewig halten. Passt in einen Flaschenhalter. Ich hab auch noch 2 andere Bleiakkus mit 6 V. Allerdings sind da noch keine Stecker dran. Wenn Du basteln moechtest...

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Hugo (2. Juni 2004)

ach nochwas ganz vergessen.

@tboy mach dich schonma drauf gefasst in alsfeld wieder das blaue shirt zu bekommen, aber in XXL

 ich hab in saalbach jemanden kennengelernt der für friedrichsdorf mit verantwortlich war...., fährt für riegelhof und war richtig symphatisch....seis drum, hat mir so bissi verraten was so alles schief ging udn wieso, und vor allem was in alsfeld noch schief gehn wird.....auch egal, was wichtiger war, nächstes jahr wirds anders laufen, es wird BILLIGER, es wird die möglichkeit geben sich EINMAL für die serie anzumelden was noch BILLIGER wird und das mit den T-shirts wird diesma dann auch klappen, weil dann hoffentlich kein hersteller mehr genommen wird der zwischenzeitl. nachdem die shirts bedruckt und bezhalt sind pleite geht und somit die shirts in der konkursmasse landen.
ausserdem werden die strecken hoffentlich den offiziellen beschreibungen entsprechen, was dieses jahr aufgrund der ein oder andern lobby nich so ganz geklappt hat.

ich hoffe dass is in euren augen ne gute nachricht.


----------



## tboy0709 (2. Juni 2004)

@ Hugo naja das es das Blaue wieder gibt hab ich mir ja schon gedacht, aber in XXL      Ich hab in die Anmeldung S angekreuzt Für Kati   

Naja nach dem ersten Jahr kann man ja noch nicht soviel sagen bis auf das es ******* war    Hoffe mal echt stark das die da nächstes Jahr was besseres auf die Rolle bringen, vielleicht auch mit ein paar mehr Rennen bei dreien kann man ja nicht ganz soviel reisen   Bei einem oder zwei davon Defekt und schon haste geloost  

Dein Bericht im IBC Racing Forum war ja echt klasse muß echt ein super Wochenende gewesen sein. Aber so ganz verstanden hab ichs jetzt noch nicht   Das war jetzt irgendwie kein Rennen sondern eher ne schnellere Tour    oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch.

Wann sehen wir uns denn wieder mal zum fahren? Schade das Du in Alsfeld nicht dabei bist kanns aber verstehen. Lohnt sich ja nicht mehr großartig.

Hehe fürs Profi werden bin ich wohl ein paar schöne Jahre zu spät dran    obwohl ich gehört hab das es auch ein paar spätsünder im Bikesport gibt     Aber keine Panik ich bleibe dem Thread erhalten   

@ Steelmanni also ich meinte jetzt auch eher den MTB Mara wegen dem RTF hab ich jetzt auch gar nichts auf der seite gesehen.


----------



## Lupo (2. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... mach hinne ich will Bilder sehn


is ja schon gut, Bilder sin geuppt!



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... also DO is bei mir nich. Hab Buchprüfung  Aber WE bin ich dabei, Tag is mir wurscht, nur nich vorm aufstehen
> 
> Erdi01


ich sach ma Sonntag 11:00 bei uns und dann wärns noch 85 - 90 km wann´s recht ist  

@google: wegen morgen kann ich mich nur kurzfristig entscheiden und mal sehn was es Wetter macht


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> is ja schon gut, Bilder sin geuppt


KLASSE BILDER, machen Apetit auf mehr   


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich sach ma Sonntag 11:00 bei uns und dann wärns noch 85 - 90 km wann´s recht ist


Is recht  Werd aber mim Auto zu Dir kommen. Vielleicht können wir dann auch nach meinem Pedal-Problem schauen ... ODER ... vielleicht haste auch SA schon mal Zeit. Würde gern mit neuen Padalen und Schuhen Sonntag fahren  

@Barracuda ... 5 Watt Mirage mit Akku kannste von mir haben, wenn Dir der Weg nicht zu weit is  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (3. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt ist wieder die Limesbrücke um 17:30 Uhr. Lupo, Miss Marple, Sakir und all anderen.....Anstatt Bierhannes ???


Ahoi, ich poste dann kurz vorher oder stehe an der Brücke, WENN ich mitkomme... nal schauen was das Wetter sagt, bin die letzten Tage schon recht oft nass geworden   
Mchael


----------



## bike-activ (3. Juni 2004)

@ Barracuda @ Moin .. kann Dir 2x mein "Angebot des Monats"    anbieten !!

@ Google @ nächste Woche will der Typ wegen deinem Univega angeblich kommen. Meldet sich am Montag bezüglich Termin bei mir.

@ Tboy @ kannst mir Deine Gabel mal mitgeben. Kollega macht es Dir !!

Wer kommt am Samstag wieder zum BikeTreff nach Großkrotzenburg??


----------



## SteelManni (3. Juni 2004)

tboy0709

@ Steelmanni also ich meinte jetzt auch eher den MTB Mara wegen dem RTF hab ich jetzt auch gar nichts auf der seite gesehen.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected],
> 
> @tboy, am 27.06.04 könnt Ihr ma locker 202km RR-Mara bei der
> Spessart-Radrundfahrt abspulen!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Juni 2004)

bike-activ schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda @ Moin .. kann Dir 2x mein "Angebot des Monats"  anbieten !!


Danke, aber ich denke wir bekommen das so auch hin  Oder Jungs, her mit den Mirage's.
So ein AluBoliden wie ich ihn gestern hatte könntest du mal als "Angebot des Monats"  machen  

Und weil wir grade am Danke sagen sind, noch mal danke für die Trikots  



			
				bike-activ schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt am Samstag wieder zum BikeTreff nach Großkrotzenburg??


Ich versuch mal mein besstes, muß halt zuhause mal den Garten fertig machen damit die kids einen schönen gepflegten Rasen haben!



			
				steelmanni schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda, war doch ne schöne tour gestern abend!
> Mit dem Aluteil warst du gut unterwegs gestern!
> Ich hab doch schon wieder ein paar neue wege gesehen, und das am
> Hahnenkamm!
> ...


Ja man lernt nie aus! Du könntest mir maldie Technischen Daten von gestern sagen. War doch gestern völlig ohne elektronischer selbst Kontrolle unterwegs!

Und so ein Aluteil gibt es dem nächst dein dem Händler unseres Vertrauens als "Angebot des Monats"   

Ciao


----------



## SteelManni (3. Juni 2004)

@barracuda, ich hatte 49km(-13) bei 768hm, Steigung im Schnitt 9%,
Schnitt:17.6km, maximal gefahrene Steigung laut ciclo 28% !!  

Das Hard-Aluteil von Bike-activ hat ja Vortrieb satt, kein Wunder bei dem Gewicht!  

Gruß


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Juni 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Das Hard-Aluteil von Bike-activ hat ja Vortrieb satt, kein Wunder bei dem Gewicht!
> Gruß


Meinst du mein Gewicht oder das vom Rad.


----------



## SteelManni (3. Juni 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mein Gewicht oder das vom Rad.


@barracuda, eigentlich das Bike, aber Du hast dich auch ganz schön
"erleichtert"  
Gruß


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Juni 2004)

@ Bike-Activ gut dann bring ich Dir die Gabel mal vorbei aber nicht mehr morgen ohne Gabel fährt sichs so schlecht    Haste eigentlich mal bezüglich der 2005er Fox Modelle schon was gehört?

Ich komm am Samstag mal wieder nicht zum Bike Treff jaja die leiben Maras eben    die Woche drauf Samstag weiß ich auch noch nicht da is ja Willingen bin noch am überlegen ob ich da auch hin mach. Geht jemand von euch nach Willingen ob zum Mitfahren beim Mara oder einfach nur so?


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2004)

@[email protected] Dann werd ich Dir schon Morgen das Rad vorbeibringen weil ich ab Sonntag für ne ganze Woche nicht da bin. Und mach dem Beine das er auch kommt  

@ Barracuda @ Was wiegste denn jetzt und haste ein Ziel ?

@[email protected] In Willingen bin ich nicht. Da lieg ich noch am Strand oder Pool. Falls Du Deine alte Gabel nicht mehr willst, kannste ja mal mit mir in Kontakt treten.....Vielleicht wär die ja was für mich   Der Biketreff in GK mit dem Günther fällt daher leider auch flach. Sobal ich aber wieder kann, ist das fürn nächsten Samstag erste Wahl für mich  

@ [email protected] Hast mal wieder schöne Trails nach unserer "Aufwärmrunde" aus der Tasche gezogen. Die muß ich noch ein paar mal fahrn damit ich mir alles merken kann Vergiss mir nicht die E-Mailadresse v. d. Türkei zu schicken   

@ Alle @ Ich flieg zwar erst am Sonntag für ne Woche in die Türkei, will aber schon jetzt en bisserl forumabstinet sein und wünsch Euch deshalb schon jetzt tolle Touren erfolgreiche Maras, gutes Wetter und " Gummi unten "

Ich versuch in der Türkei an ein Bike zu kommen, bikkerfuzzy hat mir da aber wenig Hoffnung gemacht. Morgens so 2,3 Stunden radeln und dann Regeneration am Strand, Pool, Buffet würd mir schon gefallen...( Fressen, Saufen, Grunz !!)     

Also Jungs, ob Tourer, Maratonis, Sonntagsfahrer oder andere Idioten   :

Franki hat Euch lieb ​
Bis denne......


----------



## bikerfuzzy (3. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected] Hast mal wieder schöne Trails nach unserer "Aufwärmrunde" aus der Tasche gezogen. Die muß ich noch ein paar mal fahrn damit ich mir alles merken kann Vergiss mir nicht die E-Mailadresse v. d. Türkei zu schicken



Hallo Frank,

die Webadresse lautet: www.biketeam-tuerkei.de. Die scheinen sogar in der Nähe um Side aktiv zu sein. Schau mal was geht !!!

Gruß und schönen Urlaub!

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Hugo (3. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bike-Activ gut dann bring ich Dir die Gabel mal vorbei aber nicht mehr morgen ohne Gabel fährt sichs so schlecht    Haste eigentlich mal bezüglich der 2005er Fox Modelle schon was gehört?
> 
> Ich komm am Samstag mal wieder nicht zum Bike Treff jaja die leiben Maras eben    die Woche drauf Samstag weiß ich auch noch nicht da is ja Willingen bin noch am überlegen ob ich da auch hin mach. Geht jemand von euch nach Willingen ob zum Mitfahren beim Mara oder einfach nur so?




bin in willingen dabei und aller voraussicht nach werd ich dort zu werbezwecke ma wieder ne leistungsdiagnostik machen mit anschliessendem fototermin und interview  
ich hoff dass das mit dem guten startplatz in willingen klar geht, hab kein bock aus der letzten reihe zu starten  

weiss jemand von euch wies da mit übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, evtl. campingplatz aussieht?

werde die nächste zeit an keinem biketreff teilnehmen, mit ausnahmer der maras schrubb ich mom. nur km, heut wieder 75 mim mtb und 2,0er schlappen  

tboy, welche handschuhe kannsten von sworks empfehlen? wenns geht lange sommerhandschuhe.....ich vergess immer was in ösiland, so auch diesma  

naja, m andi dann noch ne mail schreiben dass wir uns in willingen sehn....wer weiss vielleicht kommt de mannie ja auch und dann machen wir trans pinzgau etappe 4


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda @ Was wiegste denn jetzt und haste ein Ziel ?


83 kg, Ziele hab ich kein bestimmtes das Verhältnis Kraft/Ausdauer/Wohlfühlen muß stimmen  



			
				hugo schrieb:
			
		

> tboy, welche handschuhe kannsten von sworks empfehlen? wenns geht lange sommerhandschuhe.....ich vergess immer was in ösiland, so auch diesma


Ich kann dir nur die http://www.roeckl.de/sports/index.html Art.-Nr. 3104-721 empfehlen die fahre ich im moment und die sind Super. Keine eingeschlafen Finger mehr oder der gleichen!!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (4. Juni 2004)

@ David Sag mir doch mal wie Dein Kalender denn weiter aussieht wegen Maras. Also mit dem Bike Festival in Willingen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, sind am Samstag Abend weg. Kommen würd ich ja schon gerne zwar dann ohne Bike und ohne am Mara teil zu nehmen, aber das Spektakel würd ich mir gerne anschauen und die große Messe. 

Aber nur am Sonntag   der Weg is halt nicht grad der kürzeste, wär gerne vom Samstag auf Sonntag geblieben aber wie gesagt sind Samstag abends weg  

Wann wollen wir denn mal wieder ne GA Tour machen. 

Am nächsten Freitag hab ich meine nächste LD   mal schauen was sich getan hat  

Ach ja zu dem Thema Handschuhe. Akso ich hab die S-Works Longfinger handschuhe. Heißen einfach S-Works. Bin mit denen hoch zufrieden sind schön luftig sehr griffig und das BG Polster ist einfach spitze.

Aber demnächst werd ich meinen Sponsor mal nach den Pearl Izumi Gel Handschuhen anquatschen


----------



## Sakir (4. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich sach ma Sonntag 11:00 bei uns und dann wärns noch 85 - 90 km wann´s recht ist


Ahoi

also ich werde dann Sonntag 11:00 hr bei dir sein, hoffen wir mal, das es bis dahin recht sonnig wird....laut wetterbericht 22°C bei ein paar wolken....

kommt denn sonst noch jemand von den anderen mit ????

Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. Juni 2004)

@Lupo - Schöne Bilder!!! SUPER!

@Google - Schönen Urlaub 

Ansonsten: Bin eben von einer Tagung zurückgekommen und noch dabei hier wieder alles zu sortieren. Ich muss mal sehen, wie ich mein Wochenende organisieren werde. So wie ich es sehe, ist eine 85-90km Tour von Lupo und Sakir "im Angebot" - was habt Ihr denn genau vor?

Viele Grüße einstweilen
Christian


----------



## Hugo (4. Juni 2004)

grundlage können wir jeder zeit machen, mach momenten nix anderes.

müssten halt ma n termin ausmachen, komm auch gern bei dir vorbei, dann kann ich danach ma zu meiner mutter fahrn und meiner schwester ihr geschenk zum geburtstag überreichen.

rennkalender sieht mom so aus:
13.6 willingen
20.6 kiedrich
26+27.6 DHM
2-4.7 München
1.8 wombach
19.9 dhm ma

danach wird das bike 2 wochen in die ecke gestellt und nich angerürrt, und dann gehts auch schon nach kapstadt

werd mir die s-works handschuhe ma ansehn....pearl izumi? bike activ oder der laden in gedern?


----------



## Lupo (5. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> was habt Ihr denn genau vor?



genaugesagt wollen wir 11:00Uhr von OF(bei mir) am Main entlang bis Hoechst und dann über Liederbach, Kelkheim, Königstein zum Fuchtanz: Kaffeepause, wies sich für richtige Sonntagsfahrer so gehört. Dann über Feldberg, Saalburg, Bad Homburg und Bad Vilbel zurück nach OF. ca. 90km. Wems net langt reist per Bike an und hat entsprechend mehr km auf der Uhr. Evtl.  mitfahrende Bornheimer können sich praktischerweise 11:15 an der Kaiserleibrücke Südseite anschliessen.
@erdi01: Digi einpacken   Pedale sind dran.
@sakir: Bikeschuhe anziehen  

gn8, Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> genaugesagt wollen wir 11:00Uhr von OF(bei mir) am Main entlang bis Hoechst und dann über Liederbach, Kelkheim, Königstein zum Fuchtanz: Kaffeepause, wies sich für richtige Sonntagsfahrer so gehört. Dann über Feldberg, Saalburg, Bad Homburg und Bad Vilbel zurück nach OF. ca. 90km. Wems net langt reist per Bike an und hat entsprechend mehr km auf der Uhr. Evtl.  mitfahrende Bornheimer können sich praktischerweise 11:15 an der Kaiserleibrücke Südseite anschliessen.


das klingt doch schon vielversprechend  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi01: Digi einpacken   Pedale sind dran.


Digi wird dabei sein. Wie Ihr lest hab ich mein Radl schon vorgeschickt    DANKE Lupo  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir: Bikeschuhe anziehen


wozu braucht Sakir Bikeschuhe  Ging in Fürth doch auch ohne   

@google ... grrrrrr ... Urlaub  muß ich Ihm auch noch nen schönen Urlaub wünschen  Er planscht und noch schlimmer bike't in der Türkei wärend ich im Büro sitz  

Also bis Sonntag ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wozu braucht Sakir Bikeschuhe  Ging in Fürth doch auch ohne


hee hee, aber nur dank der Martina.....

@Lupo : hast du evntuell ein Overlay der Strecke erstellt ? dann schick es mir bitte mal...

Ich freu mich mal wieder tierisch auf die Tour     besonders weil ich nächste Woche doofe Nachtschicht und übernächste Woche noch doofere Spätschicht haben werde   &  :kotz: &   &   

@Kwi-Schan :  Los raff dich zusammen und fahr mit, wird garantiert mal wieder sehr spassig unsere _SonntagsKaffeeFettbäucheFahrerTour_  

@Hugo : wenn ich deinen Kalender so anschaue, wunder ich mich das du da noch Zeit zum regenerieren hast . . . . 

@tboy0709 : wann sieht man dich denn endlich mal wieder bei einer unserer Touren    ????????????????????

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Juni 2004)

@ Sakir tja da fragste besser genauso meinen Kalender wie den von Hugo   

Sonntag Alsfeld 
13.06 eventuell Willingen
27.06 Bilstein Marathon
17.07 Taunustrails
01.08 Keiler Bike
05.09 Bad Orb Spessart Challenge
11.09 inte. Vulkanbike Eifel Marathon

Zischendrin vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Straßenrennen, wenn ich mal ein gescheites finde und noch ein oder mehrer RTFs mit Barracuda, Sarch und konsorten. 


@ Hugo  Sag mal was ist denn das am 26+27.6 DHM und das am 19.9 dhm ma? hab da irgenwie nichts gefunden was drauf passt    

Da sehen wir uns ja quasi bei nem Mara nur noch beim Keiler  
Barracuda fährt den Keiler auch und auch Steelmanni so weit ich weiß. Die beiden fahren auch den Mara in Rossbach.

ähm wegen Grundlage am Donnerstag is doch schon wieder ein Feiertag   Vielleicht mal bei Dir oder euch ( Barracuda event. Sarch und Paps   )

Sag mal was dazu ich bin für alles zu haben ab 100km


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Juni 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> werd mir die s-works handschuhe ma ansehn....pearl izumi? bike activ oder der laden in gedern?



Na beim Gühnter meinem neuen Sponsor da einer unserer Sponsoren Pearl Izumi is.


----------



## Hugo (5. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Na beim Gühnter meinem neuen Sponsor da einer unserer Sponsoren Pearl Izumi is.




günther? also bike activ, oder? egal

wegen grundlage, hört sich gut an...muss den plan zwar bissi umschreiben und das zeitfahrnauf mittwoche verschieben, dann können wir donnerstag 4std. grundlage machen
freitag dann bissi rekom, samstag dann vorbelastung und sonntag willingen  

ach siehste....bad orb wollt ich acuh mitfahrn, evtl. sogar die ganze challenge absolviern

26 und 27 is deutsche hochschulmeisterschaft...gugg ma meine signatur  
im september dann is marathon DHM in heidelberg


----------



## Kwi-Schan (5. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Kwi-Schan :  Los raff dich zusammen und fahr mit, wird garantiert mal wieder sehr spassig unsere _SonntagsKaffeeFettbäucheFahrerTour_



Oh, wenn es nur das wäre... dann wäre ich sofort mit dabei. Aber ich muss leider sehen, wie ich heute mit Arbeiten hinkomme. Dienstag muss ich meine Vorlesung halten und ohne Manuskript ist das schlecht...  Tja, so ist das, wenn man seine Tage mit Tagungen "verplempert"  Ich sehe zu, dass ich schnell arbeite  Heute abend weiss ich mehr!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (5. Juni 2004)

Ich nochmal kurz: Ich hab mal mit der v. bikerfuzzy empfohlenen Türkeyeadresse Kontakt aufgenommen. Die scheinen ja wirklich ein Bike für mich zu haben   
Hab außerdem noch Glück gehabt weil die eigentlich zu dieser Jahreszeit gar nicht mehr dort sind und ihr Shop gerade renovieren. Das Angebot mit Guides steht normalerweise im Herbst/Frühjahr zur Verfügung. Interessante Sache da dann dort alles seeehr günstig sein dürfte. Ich werd´mich mal für die Winterszeit informieren....   Vielleicht ist das was für einige vom Thread hier....



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Kwi-Schan :  Los raff dich zusammen und fahr mit, wird garantiert mal wieder sehr spassig unsere _SonntagsKaffeeFettbäucheFahrerTour_



An so ne SoKaFeFa-Tour werd ich auch mal teilnehmen   Vielleicht erweitert um SoKaEiFeFa   Hö,Hö..

Tschö dann mal...


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm wegen Grundlage am Donnerstag is doch schon wieder ein Feiertag  Vielleicht mal bei Dir oder euch ( Barracuda event. Sarch und Paps  )
> Sag mal was dazu ich bin für alles zu haben ab 100km


Ich will mal schauen was sich machen lässt, wir grillen allerdings am mittag bei Sarch und besprechen da unser 24 h Race in München!

RTF ist keine an den Tag bei uns in der nähe. Aber ich denke wir können morgens was auf die Beine stellen! 

  Hallo Leute, ich muß noch mal fragen, kann mir noch jemand seine Sigma Beleuchtung (Mirage) leihen. Mir würden auch der Akku reichen!!!   

Danke noch mal an Google und Erdi, ich werd sie mir in der Woche vor München abholen und euch beim Grillen zurück geben  

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (5. Juni 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, ich muß noch mal fragen, kann mir noch jemand seine Sigma Beleuchtung (Mirage) leihen. Mir würden auch der Akku reichen!!!


meinen Accu könntest du auch haben, aber ich habe das Kabel am Accu entfernt und auf einen Chinch Anschluss umgebaut... daher dencke ich mal, er würde dir nur etwas mit dem zugehörigen Kabel/Lampe etwas nutzen. wenn du beides willst, gerne könntest du es haben !

@Kwi-Schan : und wie siehts aus ???? biste fertisch gewordern und kommst morgen mit ??? JA oder JA oder auch JA ???

ich dencke mal, ich gehe in die Falle, habe heute den ganzen Tag in Bürgel beim Podenco-Treffen geholfen und bin nun ein bissel fertisch.... *hicks*

bis morsche Michael


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Kwi-Schan : und wie siehts aus ???? biste fertisch gewordern und kommst morgen mit ??? JA oder JA oder auch JA ???



Fertig ist zwar was anderes, aber ich bin um 11 bei Lupo in OF 

Bis dann,
Christian


----------



## Sakir (6. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Fertig ist zwar was anderes, aber ich bin um 11 bei Lupo in OF
> 
> Bis dann,
> Christian


SUPI . . . . . 

ich mach mich jetzt auch fertisch und fahr nochmal bei der Tanke nach den Reifen sehen, nicht das ich wieder nur mit 1,5 bar fahre *ggg*

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

bevor es Ebay richten wird, werd ich meine Super-V-Framesets hier mal anbieten.  

Habe sie aus dem Keller geholt und mal abgelichtet. Sie sind zu schade um im Keller zu vergammeln. Sie wollen wieder ins Gelände  

Bilder gibts in meiner Gallerie/Meine Bikes. Weitere Infos bei mir per PM oder Mail.

@Taunustourer ... Bericht, Bilder und Profil gibts später an gleicher Stelle  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Juni 2004)

Hey Tboy,

wie lief es den bei dir und deinen Team Kollegen? Simone und Mathias lagen in der Gesamtwertung ganz gut! 

Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht  

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (6. Juni 2004)

@ Barracuda and all  Also heute liefs ganz gut bei mir ist der 15te Platz rausgespungen. Simine war glaub ich siebte und Gesamt vierte der Challenenge, Mathias war glaub ich vierter und Gesamt dritter der Challenge. 

Ausführlicher Bericht kommt dann morgen heute hab ich kein Bock mehr. Ein kann ich aber vorweg schon mal sagen. Es war eine schlammschlacht so richtig zum sulen    und ich hatte wieder die falschen reifen  

@ Hugo dreimal darfste Raten wer auch da war.... na der Mr African höchst persönlich Maaaannnnnniiie Heymannnnnnssss  

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder ...

hier noch kurzer Bericht der heutigen Tour ...

wir sind ab Offenbach gestartet. Unterwegs haben wir Yakko eingesammelt, dann waren wir komplett, zu sechst  
Sind Main lang bis Höchst, dann Richtung Königstein und Fuchstanz. Dort haben wir ne Kaffepause eingelegt aber nur kurz, war doch noch bisschen kühl um die Nase. Also weiter übern Feldberg, Herzberg zur Saalburg. Runter Richtung HG, zur Nidda und hoch zur Hohen Straße und schon waren wir wieder in OF  

Heute hat die Einstellung in der Digi wieder gestimmt und die Bilder sind alle was geworden, auch das Filmchen. Wer das haben möchte, einfach melden (DSL vorausgesetzt)  

Ne Auswahl an Bilder und die Tourdaten in der Gallerie  

So, schöne kurze Woche, bis demnächst ...

Erdi01


----------



## RotwildRocks (6. Juni 2004)

wieviele km sind das gewesen und wie lang seid ihr gefahren?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2004)

RotwildRocks schrieb:
			
		

> wieviele km sind das gewesen und wie lang seid ihr gefahren?



schau in meine Gallerie/Taunustour, da findest Du die Ciclo-Tourdaten  

Bist herzlich eingeladen uns zu begleiten. Was wann, wohin läuft erfährst Du hier  

Erdi01


----------



## RotwildRocks (6. Juni 2004)

saubere tour, saubere fahrzeit. sieht gut aus. ich behalte den thread im auge und melde mich.


----------



## maixle (7. Juni 2004)

Moin, moin,

...jaja, mich gibt es auch noch. War leider die letzte Zeit ein wenig in der Versenkung verschwunden, da ich am letzten Samstag eine wichtige Klausur/Examen geschrieben (und davor nur Arbeiten und Lernen, kein Biken). Das ist nun endlich vorbei und der Sommer kann für mich endlich anfangen .

...ich hoffe, Ihr nehmt mich derzeit relativ Untrainierten (bis auf ein paar Laufeinheiten) noch auf Euren Touren mit  .

@Feldberg-und Odenwaldtourer: Muss ja feststellen, dass ich richtig schöne aber auch anstrengende Touren absolviert habt...Sieht alles sehr schön aus. Wie gesagt, hoffe Ihr werdet mich demnächst mal wieder mitnehmen...werde auch mein bestes geben  .

Übrigens, sehr geile Tourfotos .

Kommendes Wochenende werde ich definitiv noch nicht dabei sein, da ich mit meinem Kumpel Michael beim 24h-Rennen am Nürburgring sein werde  . Soll übrigens auch ziemlich gut zum Biken sein (gibt wohl einen langen Singletrail an der Nordschleife entlang).

@tboy: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Platzierung. Hört sich doch schon sehr sehr vielversprechend an, was doch auch auf eine gute Profikarriere hoffen lässt  .

@Barracuda: Solltest Du noch keine Lampe haben, kannst Du meine Mirage (mit beiden Leuchten) haben, Akku ist natürlich auch dabei  . Sag also einfach bescheid, derzeit brauche ich sie nämlich nicht.

So, jetzt muss ich aber wieder mal was schaffen.
Viele Grüsse an alle
Maixle


----------



## yakko (7. Juni 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin,
> 
> ...jaja, mich gibt es auch noch. War leider die letzte Zeit ein wenig in der Versenkung verschwunden, da ich am letzten Samstag eine wichtige Klausur/Examen geschrieben (und davor nur Arbeiten und Lernen, kein Biken). Das ist nun endlich vorbei und der Sommer kann für mich endlich anfangen .



Das hört sich doch sehr nach CFA an. Das war zumindest der Grund bei mir, die letzten Wochen über den Büchern zu hocken anstatt mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein.
Dafür war gestern gleich wieder der richtige Einstieg. Die letzten Kilometer (vor allen den Weg zur Eissporthalle hoch) bin ich dann nur noch geschlichen. So war es aber eine schöne Tour, Miss Marple und Lupo haben uns schön durch den Taunus geführt.

yakko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (7. Juni 2004)

moin jungs!
alles wieder fit und schön auffe Arbeit  ?
Wie auf erdi´s Höhendiagram zu sehen wars ne ausgewogene Tour mit breiten Pisten, Wald und Feldwegen und nen paar Trails haben wir auch noch mitgenommen  



			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Odenwaldtourer: Muss ja feststellen, dass ich richtig schöne aber auch anstrengende Touren absolviert habt...Sieht alles sehr schön aus. Wie gesagt, hoffe Ihr werdet mich demnächst mal wieder mitnehmen...werde auch mein bestes geben  ....Maixle


na dann merk dir schonmal den *03.juli 2004* vor, da geht´s von der Hohemark aus in den Taunus und wir werden keinen (der mir bekannten Trails  ) auslassen. Fadenscheinige Ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert  

@RotwildRocks:danke für die Anerkennung   dann kannste dir ja o.g. Termin auch schon mal dick und fett im Kalender markieren.


----------



## maixle (7. Juni 2004)

Gudde,

@yakko:...genau so ist es. Habe das CFA Level 1 geschrieben. Welches Level hast Du geschrieben? Sollten wir im nächsten Jahr das gleiche Level schreiben, müssen wir unbedingt eine Lerngruppe aufmachen...denn geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid . Auf jeden Fall sollten wir mal Erfahrungen diesbezüglich austauschen.  

@Lupo: vielen Dank, dass ich bei Euch noch mitfahren darf(hier wird es auch keine Ausreden mehr geben). Vielleicht bin ich ja dann bis zum 03.07. ein wenig besser trainiert. Habe ja jetzt Zeit   

In diesem Sinne noch viele Grüsse an alle
Maixle


----------



## RotwildRocks (7. Juni 2004)

Die nächste Tour am 3.7. - wenn ich nicht Urlaube zu der Zeit fahre ich gerne mit.


----------



## Sakir (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Guten morgen,

ich bin auch wieder von den toten auferstanden.
die Nachtschicht war einfach zum  :kotz: 
aber was solls . . . ich habe mich nach der Tour erst nochmal 2 stündchen hingelegt und bin dann ca 22:00 Uhr gestartet.... 
dafür bin ich auch ein bissel früher wieder heim gegangen   
und jetzt geniesse ich erstmal die SONNE 

Meine Daten der Feldberg Tour : 121,5km / 1120hm / 19,9km/h Durchschnitt
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4206/1678106_06_2004_-_Feldberg-med.jpg

also bis später dann ! ! !


----------



## Hugo (7. Juni 2004)

is morgen jemand in mainflingen mit dabei?


----------



## SteelManni (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ all,  

war das nich n megageiles Wetter heute, und morgen soll's noch besser  werden! 

Sind ja gute aussichten für meine woche urlaub. 

@ tboy, meinen Glückwunsch zur guten Plazierung im ersten Rennen
für das Voicezone/Bike-activ Team, in Alsfeld.  
In Rossbach bin ich nicht am Start, da bin ich im Urlaub.  

Mein nächstes Rennen ist erst wieder der "Keiler"  
Hab mich zusammen mit Paul aus GK für die 90er Strecke angemeldet.
Wir haben uns mit "bike-activ Großkrotzenburg" angemeldet.
Falls wir bis dahin noch einen "Senior 1" finden der sich uns 
anschliesst, könnten wir sogar ne Mannschaft melden.  
Bis dahin muß ich noch n bisschen was tun, und vermehrt auch mal längere Distanzen fahren.

Hab heut schon mal damit angefangen, und hab ne 67km Runde mit
1300hm gedreht, bei 3:35 Gesamtfahrzeit.
Heut ist mir das Wasser nur so gelaufen, ich glaub ich muß mich 
doch bald mal nach einem besser belüftetem Helm umschauen! 

Kann vielleicht jemand einen empfehlen?

@barracuda, am Mittwoch bin ich bei AF wieder dabei, falls ihr fahrt?

Gruß
und Kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (7. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute hat die Einstellung in der Digi wieder gestimmt und die Bilder sind alle was geworden, auch das Filmchen. Wer das haben möchte, einfach melden (DSL vorausgesetzt)
> 
> Ne Auswahl an Bilder und die Tourdaten in der Gallerie
> 
> ...


danke für das liebliche foto von mir   revanche ist gerade erfolgt  
und: ich will das filmchen haben  

gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> danke für das liebliche foto von mir   revanche ist gerade erfolgt
> und: ich will das filmchen haben
> 
> gruss, Wolfgang



Dito, wieder bei der Lieblingsbeschäftigung erwischt  

Filmchen kommt  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (8. Juni 2004)

@erdi & lupo: Schönes Bilder - sie sind immer wieder eine Freude 

@erdi: Ich möchte das Filmchen auch haben!! Hab Dir ne PM mit der Mailadresse geschickt.

@all: Donnerstag ist Feiertag - wie sieht's aus?   

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Donnerstag ist Feiertag - wie sieht's aus?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christian



JA, kann mir vorstellen was zu machen, was, wohin, mal sehen  

Filmchen kommt heut abend, wenn ich zu Hause bin  

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ all, 

@ barracuda, hast Du's schon gesehen?
Trelock stellt ein neues LED-Lichtsystem vor!
Schau doch mal rein!
http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=6340&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Gruß


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Juni 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> @ barracuda, hast Du's schon gesehen?
> Trelock stellt ein neues LED-Lichtsystem vor!
> ...


Ich weis nicht LED hatten bis jetzt immer das Problem das man die Unebenheiten im Boden immer so schlecht Wahrnehmen / Erkennen konnte. Mein Schwager hatte siech eine Stirnlampe mit LEDs gekauft zum Joggen, hat das Teil wieder an den Nagel gehängt und schleift seine MagLight wieder durch die Pampa!

Aber man sollte sich das Teil mal anschauen, angeblich soll das ja bei der Lampe besser sein!!!

Kommst du morgen zu uns (AF Parkplatz) zu der Weinberg Tour? Oder auch die Anderen????

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo muß mich doch auch mal wieder melden und noch meinen versprochenen Renbericht nachliefern 

Also erstmal zu Alsfeld.

Nachdem es ja die ganze vorherrige Woche immer mal ein bischen geregnet hat es ab Donnerstags aber weitestgehend trocken war und auch die Prognosen für das Rennwochenende sehr gut waren. Hab ich kurzerhand die Jimmys wieder runter gemacht und die FastFreds wieder drauf. Diesen entschluß sollte ich bitterlich bereuen.

Nun ja also Freitags war wieder der Gewohnte Sanaugang dabei so das ich mich Samstags sehr erholt und gut gefühlt habe. Am samstags hab ich dann auf der Rolle vorm Ferseher (Deutschlandtour  ) meine Vorbelastung gefahren und noch mal weiter die Beine gelockert.

Sonntags früh nach nur 6 1/2std schlaf um 6 aufstehen. Trotzdem hab ich mich sehr gut gefühlt. Angekommen Startnummer geholt und mit meinen Kollegen den ich dann gleich getroffen hab erstmal ne runde warm gefahren.
Dann gings auf zum Start. Der diesmal richtig gut war, nicht so wie in Friedrichsdorf, ich stand zwar ganz hinten aber die haben das Rennen durch die Stadt geführt mit nem Streifenwagen den keiner überholen durfte. Dabei konnte ich mich ganz gut im Feld vorarbeiten, übrigens hat der ganze Troß mal wieder ein tempo vorgelegt  , nach ca 1 km wurde das Rennen dann frei gegeben und los gings. Der erste kleine Anstieg hat das Feld gleich ein bischen auseinander gezogen und dann gings links in nen Feldweg auf dem nur einer platz hatte. Hier sollte ich das erstem mal spüren das ich die falschen Reifen hatte (mal wieder   ) die erste Schlammgrube hatte ich dann überstanden hab aber da schon gemerkt das ich den leuten die ich sonst bei der Abfahrt immer abhänge (zumindest in den technischen Abschnitten) heute nicht folgen kann. Dann gings erstmal auf und ab und es hatte sich wieder in Grüppchen von ca 8 Mann gebieldet das ganz gut lief, Nach ca der Hälfte splitte sich diese Gruppe auf ein paar fuhren davon die anderen fielen weg, weiter gings mit ca 3-4 Mann, dann kahmen die Tech Abfahrten. Ich kann euch sagen es war so schlammig man hat bis über die Felgenflanke im Schlamm gesteckt und gefahren ist man es hat sich angefühlt als wäre der Vorderreifen platt. Die Reifen absolut überhaupt kein Grip dann bin ich auch noch drei oder viermal auf die Fresse geflogen    (man ich hab ausgesehen und das Rad erst   ) Ich hatte dann überhaut keinen überblick mehr wer noch da war oder weg in welche richtung auch immer weil die Abfahrten wirklich volle konzentration gefordert haben. Als es dann wieder auf schotterwegen weiterging waren wir zumindest nur noch zu zweit hinter uns war keiner zu sehen und vor uns auch nicht also Rannhalten immer schön im Wind gewechselt das die von hinten nicht mehr rannkommen (sind se dann auch net mehr  ) Kilometer 35 ca sind wir dann aus nem Feldweg auf die Haupstraße geschossen gekommen (die im übrigen vorbildlich Abgesperrt war von den Helfern  ) und man hat uns die Richtung gewiesen über den Bahnübergang. Und da passierts bingbingbing die Schranke geht runter   also nochmal voll stoff und grad noch so rüber. Wenn uns jetzt noch einer auf den Versen gewesen wäre wär er spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt dann weg gewesen     denn die nach uns mussten garantiert warten  

Also wir weiter gas gegeben um den Vorsprung dann noch auszubauen und dann haben wir gesehen das vor uns noch welche sind in Reichweite die haben wir dann zu teil auch noch geholt  

Am Ende der SChlammschlacht ist dann der 15te Platz bei den Herren rausgesrpungen. Die Gesamtliste des Tages steht noch net im Netz, aber die Gesamtliste aller drei Läufe nach altersklassen steht drin und da bin ich dann von 32 auf 25 gerutscht. Hätte ich den Mara in Schotten auch auf der kurzen gefinisht wärs noch besser geworden   Ich kann ich großen und ganzen recht zufrieden sein mit dem abschneiden angesichts der starken Fahrerfelder bei der Bike Challenge  

Haben dann noch die Siegererhrungen abgewartet und mal bischen mit Sven gebabbelt und dann ab nach hause.

So fertig und aus   


So jetzt zu Donnerstag und ner Straßentour wie siehts aus Barracuda, Hugo ? macht mal nen Vorschlag vielleicht diesmal bei euch.


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt zu Donnerstag und ner Straßentour wie siehts aus Barracuda, Hugo ? macht mal nen Vorschlag vielleicht diesmal bei euch.


Ich werde am Donnerstag so um 12 von mir aus Richtung Sailauf auf brechen und auf halbem Weg Sarch treffen und mit ihm dann die Zeit bis 15 Uhr durch RR fahren verkürzen  

Dann geht es zu Sarch 24 h Race bei Kaffee und Kuchen und später bei Bier und Fleisch bequatschen     

Kannst gerne zu mir kommen und wir fahren dann eine Runde im Spessart, mußt dann halt alleine oder mit Hugo richtung Kahl!!!

Toller Rennbericht übrigens  

noch was für alle Fans von Tboy auf der News Seite von http://www.voicezone.de/ gibt es einiges über ihn und das Team zulesen   

Ciao


----------



## SteelManni (8. Juni 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du morgen zu uns (AF Parkplatz) zu der Weinberg Tour? Oder auch die Anderen????
> 
> Ciao



Ja, hab vor morgen zu kommen, zur "Weinberg Tour"?
wenn wir's rechtzeitig vom Freibad nach hause schaffen!  

Auf der Voicezone Team-page ist tboy aber noch nicht namentlich aufgeführt!

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (8. Juni 2004)

ich weiss noch nich was ich donnerstag mache....hab n anstrengendes wochenende vor mir, aber bissi grundlage müsst scho sein....würd halt gern flacher fahrn, dann isses für mich leichter im grundlagenbereich zu bleiben, am berg schiesst der puls sonst zu schnell zu hoch, und grad bei uns isses schwer 100km mit weniger als 2000hm zu machen

also wenn dann würd ich ne runde richutng DA machen, dort is alles schön flach und man kann flüssig fahrn

@tboy
ich hab anke deine nummer gegeben, die will sich mit dir in verbindung setzten wegen irgendwelchen bildern von alsfeld....ich hoff du hast da nix dagegen, aber wer hat schon was dagegen wenn n hübsches mädel nach ner nummer fragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Juni 2004)

@Tboy,
Also ich kann nicht  , meine Familie ist der Meinung sie kann nicht ohne den Papa!! Vielleicht kann ich mich mal zwischen durch weg stehlen und ein paar minuten Radeln!!!
Sorry,wäre gerne mit Dir / euch gefahren. Da ich nächste Woche auch in Urlaub gehe wird das wohl nichts mehr mit RR in der nächsten Zeit.
Was hälst du von der RTF am 27.6. in Rossbach?? Sarch und ich wollen da auf jedenfall mit machen, so als Einstieg nach unsem Urlaub und Vorbereitung aufs 24h Race! Ich ruf dich am Sa. oder Fr. da vor noch mal an. Vielleicht darf ich auch mein Laptop mit in den Urlaub nehmen und komme dazu etwas zu Surfen   

@Steelmanni,
du mußt unter News schauen, da sind zwei Berichte in denen Tboy genannt wird!!!


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. Juni 2004)

@all - Gut, es scheint also morgen eine Grundlagenrunde Rchtg. DA unter "Leitung" von Hugo zu geben. Gibt's noch andere Ideen? Erdi - Du hattest doch was angedeutet. Sollen wir uns ab Dtzb. auf den Weg machen? Sakir - wie steht's mit Dir? Passt das irgendwie in den Schichtplan? Yakko - Was machst Du? Interesse?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sakir (9. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @all - Gut, es scheint also morgen eine Grundlagenrunde Rchtg. DA unter "Leitung" von Hugo zu geben. Gibt's noch andere Ideen? Erdi - Du hattest doch was angedeutet. Sollen wir uns ab Dtzb. auf den Weg machen? Sakir - wie steht's mit Dir? Passt das irgendwie in den Schichtplan? Yakko - Was machst Du? Interesse?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christian


Ahoi,

also ich werde morgen mal mit der Frau ein bissel radeln gehen, deswegen werde ich wohl eher passiv sein. 
Ausserdem bin ich wirklich ein bissel müde, das Konzert gestern in Ludwigshafen hat mich irgendwie ganz schön geschlaucht... die fahrt...dann erst um 1:30 auf der arbeit gewesen etc.....
Ich werde morgen mal mit meinen Hunden und der Frau an dan Main gehen ( an der Sandbank hinter dem CrazyCactus ) ... da kann man die Hunde schön rennen / schwimmen lassen und sich dabei ein bissel sonnen und realxen....
Heute Abend hatte ich vor, mein Bike mal so 2-3 Stunden zu bewegen.... so am Main bis Sulzbach und zurück......

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi - Du hattest doch was angedeutet. Sollen wir uns ab Dtzb. auf den Weg machen?
> Christian



Scheint so als ob wir zwei alleine bleiben, dann bietet es sich ja an ab Dtz. zu starten. Treffen wir uns um 11 auf Toomparkplatz und entscheiden dann spontan wie lang und wohin - Odenwald, Spessart oder Wetterau mal so als Beispiel  

@Bad Offenbach ... schöne Reise und erkundet neue Touren im Schwarzwald  

@all ... schönen Feiertag, bei dem was Ihr macht  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. Juni 2004)

@erdi - Tja, scheint so, als würden wir alleine bleiben. Mich gibt's morgen aber nur mit nach wie vor knackendem Tretlager.   

Ich ärgere mich gerade über die Frankfurter Radläden in Uninähe etwas   , wo's keiner packt, innerhalb von zwei Tagen mal ein Tretlager nachzuziehen bzw. die Kurbeln neu zu fetten: "Kommen Sie in vierzehn Tagen wieder!" - "Schauen Sie sich die Liste der Leute an, die von Ihnen dran wären..." - "Haben Sie einen Termin?" - sind die Leute in anderen Läden eigentlich so flexibel wie Doppel-T-Träger??    

Sorry, aber ich hoffe, Eure Stammradläden arbeiten zuverlässiger....

Gruß
Christian


----------



## yakko (9. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi - Tja, scheint so, als würden wir alleine bleiben. Mich gibt's morgen aber nur mit nach wie vor knackendem Tretlager.
> 
> Ich ärgere mich gerade über die Frankfurter Radläden in Uninähe etwas   , wo's keiner packt, innerhalb von zwei Tagen mal ein Tretlager nachzuziehen bzw. die Kurbeln neu zu fetten: "Kommen Sie in vierzehn Tagen wieder!" - "Schauen Sie sich die Liste der Leute an, die von Ihnen dran wären..." - "Haben Sie einen Termin?" - sind die Leute in anderen Läden eigentlich so flexibel wie Doppel-T-Träger??
> 
> ...



Lustig, ich habe die auch grade alle abtelefoniert. PerPedale hat ab nächsten Monat wieder was frei, Uni Bikes war nicht besser.
Montimare im Sandweg kann mein Hinterrad bis Montag zentrieren wenn ich es heute vorbeibringe, Böttgen will es am Freitag schaffen. Da ich da eh frei habe, wird es hoffentlich klappen. 
Schade dass der Radladen, der sich hier im Forum beteiligt, so weit weg ist   
Das Tretlager scheint bei mir übrigens auch ein Teil des Geräuschpegels auszumachen.
Das andere war aber eine arg lockere Speiche, dank Lupo läuft es nun wieder relativ ruhig.

Morgen und Wochende ist bei mir verplant, müßt also ohne mich los.


René


----------



## Lupo (9. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bad Offenbach ... schöne Reise und erkundet neue Touren im Schwarzwald  Erdi01



Jo, werd ich machen. Ich kenne die Gegend um den Belchen ja nur im Winter, mal sehn was sich unter dem Schee für trails verborgen haben   Jedenfalls dürften 1100hm am Sück machbar sein. Sowohl hoch   als auch runter  

Viel spass bei euren Aktivitäten,

Wolfgang


----------



## bikerfuzzy (9. Juni 2004)

Halli hallo,

ich habe noch ein Tip für die Kurzentschlossenen unter euch. ich weiß ist natürlich absolut spät, aber ich kann halt net so lange im voraus planen. Also ich habe für morgen vormittag frei bekommen    und werde mich so gegen 8:00 Uhr auf den Weg nach Höchst im Odenwald machen um den dortigen CTF zu absolvieren. Falls wer Lust hat ich werde nochmal so bis 23:00 Uhr immer mal wieder hier im thread vorbeischauen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort treffen. sind übrigens 50km und wahrscheinlich 1000hm.

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy

der trotz Zwilli-Doppelpack den Anschluß nicht verlieren möchte! 


@ kwi-Schan: Wie läufts eigentlich bei dir so mit dem Nachwuchs? Haste eigentlich schon nen Radanhänger?? Ich schon


----------



## tboy0709 (9. Juni 2004)

@ Hugo wann wolltest Du denn dann starten wenn Du fährst? Ich vermute aber mal das uns das Wetter eh nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen wird soll ja aus allen Wolken Regnen und Gewittern  

@ Barracuda sorry aber am 27.06 kann ich nicht da fahr ich Straßenrennen in Bruchköbel. Am 20.06 seit Ihr also nicht da? Da ist doch der RTF in klein Grotzenburg.

Also dann wart ich einfach mal ab was das Wetter morgen sagt und entscheide dann kurzfristig was Sache ist.

@ all schöne und trockenen Touren  

@ Sakir wegen Dem Rennrad ich würd da lieber mal zu Deinem Händler des Verstauens gehen und mal ein paar Probe fahren. Auf nem RR sitze mit unter 5 std ohne Federung mit vollem kontakt zur straße und spürst jeden stoß wenn de Dich da net wirklich drauf wohl fühlst haste Geld zum Fenster raus geschmissen. Ansonsten ist das Rad für den anfang net schlecht. Teile kann man gegebnenfalls sowieso austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. Juni 2004)

bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> @ kwi-Schan: Wie läufts eigentlich bei dir so mit dem Nachwuchs? Haste eigentlich schon nen Radanhänger?? Ich schon



Danke der Nachfrage  - aber wir haben ja nur einen und der hat schon seinen ersten Fahrradsitz - findet er Klasse! Ansonsten: Gestern kamen die ersten Schritte - laufen geht schon, dann dauert Radfahren auch nicht mehr lange 

@erdi - Morgen 11 Uhr habe ich "gebucht" - denkst Du bei Gelegenheit bitte an das Filmchen? Danke!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Danke der Nachfrage  - aber wir haben ja nur einen und der hat schon seinen ersten Fahrradsitz - findet er Klasse! Ansonsten: Gestern kamen die ersten Schritte - laufen geht schon, dann dauert Radfahren auch nicht mehr lange
> 
> @erdi - Morgen 11 Uhr habe ich "gebucht" - denkst Du bei Gelegenheit bitte an das Filmchen? Danke!
> 
> ...



O.K. sehen uns morgen. Hoffe das Wetter hält.

Wegen dem Filmchen. Hab ich gestern verschickt ... nur an wen  ... muß Deine Mail-Adresse nochmal kontrollieren.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (10. Juni 2004)

wünsche allen einen schönen und erholsamen Feiertag ! ! !


Michael

_*Nachtrag* : fahrt bloss nicht am Main, dort könnt ihr euch vor Viehzeug nicht retten und bloss nicht auf befestigten Rad und Wanderwegen, dort könnt ihr euch vor Rentnern, Spaziergängern mit und ohne Hund, Sonntagsradfahrern und irgendwelchen Leuten die im Weg stehen nicht retten....
im Ernst, ich bin heute extra mal schon um 9:00 Uhr gestartet, um eine Runde zu drehen, es war einfach nur zum  :kotz: 
am besten ich starte das nächste mal bei so einem Wetter schon um 6:00 Uhr oder erst um 23:00 Uhr   
so nun genug geflucht  noch einen schönen Tag und erholt euch gut und nicht zu viel Äppler )))

Michael_


----------



## Sakir (10. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir wegen Dem Rennrad ich würd da lieber mal zu Deinem Händler des Verstauens gehen und mal ein paar Probe fahren. Auf nem RR sitze mit unter 5 std ohne Federung mit vollem kontakt zur straße und spürst jeden stoß wenn de Dich da net wirklich drauf wohl fühlst haste Geld zum Fenster raus geschmissen. Ansonsten ist das Rad für den anfang net schlecht. Teile kann man gegebnenfalls sowieso austauschen


Ahoi,
da hast du natürlich recht... 
war halt gerade mal wieder so am surfen und habe dort dieses von Radeon gesehen 
also werde ich dann, wenn es soweit ist mal zu ein paar Händlern gehen und mich dort beraten lassen ! Wegen der Rahmengröße, die errechnet man sich doch anhand der Schritthöhe und dann mal diese 0,665 , das sind bei mir dann ca. 57-58cm ! ???

Michael

   _ich liebe W-Lan, das auch auf der Liege im Garten funktioniert ! ! !_


----------



## Hugo (10. Juni 2004)

sorry dass ich jetz erst antworte....war die letzten tage immer nur kurz drin udn hab so bissi den überblick verloren....

war gestern ewig weg udn bin heut erst um halb4 heimgekommen...halb 4 mittags versteht sich  

wollt dann eigentlich bissi an den see, aber bei dem wetter is ja essig mit schwimmen, werd dann heut abend joggen gehn ne stunde, mehr nciht, mach die woche ma ne rekom woche, die letzten drei warn zu viel, hat zwar viel gebracht, brauch jetz aber bissi ruhe bevors in den 4-wöchigen rennmarathon geht....wollen ja nich dass ich vorzeitig ausbrenn

bei der heimfahrt hab ic aber sauviele rennradfahrer gesehn, manche mit rückennummer...war heut im darmstädter raum n rtf oder sowas?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2004)

Halli Hallo,

war heute mit Kwi-Schan unterwegs. Wieder die Odenwald-Burgentour. War sehr schön. Waren 90 KM bei 788 HM und ein Schnitt von 21,6  @Kwi-Schan ... Da hat uns uns das Gewitter ganz schön heimgetrieben.

Bei unserer Tour waren gar nicht so viele unterwegs. Wie auch waren alle um Sakir rum   Auf der Otzburg eigentlich gar keiner und auf der Breuburg auch keine Massen und die Bedienung war schneller als beim letzten mal  1 Liter Apfelsaftschorle weggepumpt  

Dafür war die Auffahrt zur Otzburg der reinste Backoffen ... schwühle 35 Grad lt. Ciclo, Sonne knallt und kein Grümmel Wind    

Das Gewitter am Schluß unserer Tour hat uns nur gestreift. Naß sind wir geworden, fand ich aber angenehm  

@Sakir ... willste Dir ein RR anschaffen ... wozu  

@Kwi-Schan ... das erste Filmchen haste jetzt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (10. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo,
> war heute mit Kwi-Schan unterwegs. Wieder die Odenwald-Burgentour. War sehr schön. Waren 90 KM bei 788 HM und ein Schnitt von 21,6  @Kwi-Schan ... Da hat uns uns das Gewitter ganz schön heimgetrieben.



Tja, scheint ganz so - war eine wunderbare Tour  - Zuhause muss das Gewitter ganz schön gewütet haben, was ich so gehört habe. Da war der Regen, den wir hatten richtig harmlos...

@sakir
Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren (2000) nach einem Rennrad gesucht und dabei die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Händler hier in der Gegend eigentlich nie mehr als zwei oder drei Rennräder am Lager haben - und dann nur die High-End-Bikes  - hoffe, Du hast mehr Erfolg bei Deiner Suche   

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Sakir (11. Juni 2004)

Ahoi


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... willste Dir ein RR anschaffen ... wozu


Ja, hatte event.. vor mir die nächste Zeit eins zu besorgen.
Nach viele Gesprächen mit anderen Bikern bin ich dann zu diesem Entschluss gekommen, da es eindeutig besser ist für Grundlage Training ich kann damit auch besser auf die Arbeit fahren ! und an so Tagen wie z.B. gestern kann ich einfach mal auf die Landstrasse oder ähnl. und stumpf KM abspulen 



			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir
> Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren (2000) nach einem Rennrad gesucht und dabei die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Händler hier in der Gegend eigentlich nie mehr als zwei oder drei Rennräder am Lager haben - und dann nur die High-End-Bikes  - hoffe, Du hast mehr Erfolg bei Deiner Suche


Ohje, da machste mir aber viel hoffnung . . . . 
ich wollte eigentlich erstmal die ganz günstige version nehmen.....hätte auch ein gebr. genommen, nur erstens weiss man nie, wie die Leute das behandelt haben und dann ist es garantiert sehr schwierig, genau eins für meine Größe zu bekommen. 
Wie gesagt, wenn es soweit ist, werde ich mal den ein oder anderen Shop aufsuchen und mich beraten lassen, sollte das nicht zum gewünschten erfolg führen, gehts halt doch über einen Versand  denn die sind bestimmt billiger   

Soso, da habt ihr die schöne Burgtour abgeradelt, die ist echt schön zu fahren ! 
Ich habe gestern mittag, nachdem wir alles ein wenig umgestaltet haben, daheim im pool gelegen und mir die letzten paar Sonnenstrahlen auf den Bauch prutzeln lassen und später dann das notorsiche GRILLEN am Abend  

Michael


----------



## Sakir (12. Juni 2004)

Morsche, 

was liegt denn bei euch allen so am Sonntag an ???

mein Bike ruft mich schon ! ! !   

Michael


----------



## Ippie (12. Juni 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich bin wieder da!  

Die letzten zwei Wochen war ich komplett ohne Internetanschluß. Jetzt habe ich einen Lese-Marathon hinter mir. Aber alles habe ich doch nicht gepackt.
Ich dachte, schau mal gleich im Forum nach, was heute für Touren gehen. Aber nix  Naja dann werde ich heute mal den Hahnenkamm besuchen.

Also zu Kreta:

das Wetter war immer super. In der letzten Woche war es doch recht heiß, um in den Mittagsstunden Sport zu treiben. Man kann sich mittags auch ausruhen. 

Sport wurde sehr viel angeboten. Täglich Volleyball, Wasserball, Fußball, Tischtennis, joggen, etc. Die ersten Tage habe ich es so übertrieben, dass ich einen Ganzkörpermuskelkater hatte. Es werden doch beim joggen/laufen ganz andere Muskelpartien gerzeizt. Ich hatte sogar Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln. Trotzdem hat mein Sportwahn nicht ausgereicht um mein Gewicht zu halten. Aber ca.1 Kilo ist im Rahmen. Das Essen, und vor allem die Metaxa/Cola-Mischungen, waren sehr lecker.   

Jetzt das wichtigste: Ich habe ja schon viele Inseln gesehen, aber so ein tolle Kombination von Strand und Gebirge ist was besonderes. Es ist ein reines Biker-Paradis   
Ich bin eine geführte Mountainbike-Tour mitgefahren. 85 km mit 1300 hm. Es ist wirklich für jeden was dabei. Es gibt knackige anstiege (wahlweise auf Asphalt oder Geröll), schöne Trails und dazu eine sehr ruhige (nur von Ziegen und Schafen belagerte) und sehenswerte Bergwelt. Selbst für Rennradfahrer ist diese Insel zu empfehlen, weil auf den Nebenstraßen sehr wenig Verkehr ist. 
Folgende Touren bat mein Radladen (Hellas-Sport in Rethymnon): 85 km - 1300 hm oder 85 km - 1700 hm oder für Hardcore-Fahrer - 130 km mit 2950 hm. 
Das Bike war ganz OK. Ich mußte mich nur an einige Veränderungen anpassen. Es war ein Scott - Aspen von 2002, natürlich ein Hardtail. Ich habe auf der Geröllpiste mein Fully so vermißt. Diese Schläge ! Dazu keine Clickies, da ich meine Schuhe Zuhause gelassen hatte. Und ich habe auf meinem Fully das 2004er XT-Schaltwerk, das Invers schaltet. Beim Scott natürlich umgekeht. 
Also hat es wieder 20 km gedauert, bis ich mich an den Untersatz gewöhnt hatte. Das schlechteste am Bike war die Judy-Federgabel. Aber alles gut gewartet und ordentlich gepflegt.
Weswegen ich nur eine Tour gefahren bin, lag eindeutig am Preis und an dem Transfer zu Startpunkt. Um die 50 EUR Startgeld und noch fast 1 Std Tranfer vom Hotel war mir einfach zu viel. 
Aber mein Fazit lautet. Nach Kreta fahre ich auf jeden Fall wieder, aber niemehr ohne Bike. So kannst Du zwischendurch immer mal fahren und bist nicht wegen 4 Std Fahrtzeit auf der Biketour den ganzen Tag unterwegs.

Allgemein zu Kreta: Flugzeit ca. 3 Std., die Gastronomie ist um die hälfte günstiger. Hotels sind auch nich so teuer. Also ideal mal eine Woche Bikerurlaub auf Kreta zu machen. Nur der Hochsommer ist nicht zu empfehlen.

Genug geschwärmt

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> was liegt denn bei euch allen so am Sonntag an ???
> Michael



werd morgen auch ne Runde drehen. Aber erst so gegen 14 Uhr. Und auch max. 2-3 Std. will dann F1 guggen. Wenn de magst komm vorbei und wir fahrn zusammen.

Lt. Wetter.com Unwetterwarnung für Landkr. OF. Naja, dunkel wirds langsam ... was soll der Sch... wollt eigentlich jetzt auch ne Runde drehen    

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (13. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> werd morgen auch ne Runde drehen. Aber erst so gegen 14 Uhr. Und auch max. 2-3 Std. will dann F1 guggen. Wenn de magst komm vorbei und wir fahrn zusammen.


vielen dank für das angebot, aber wir haben bei dem gestrigen Umzug nicht alles geschafft und ich muss nun gleich wieder hin um den Rest zu erledigen.
Ich kann nicht genau sagen wann ich zurück bin !
Sollte es im Rahmen des möglichen sein, werde ich mich dann bei dir  melden !

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen  

@ Ippi klasse Urlaubsbericht nach Kreta bzw Griechenland wollt ich auch schon die ganze zeit mal   

Ich wollt euch doch endlich meinen neuen Renner zeigen nachdem er gestern, nch schier endlos langer Wartezeit, endlich gekommen ist. Habs bei meinem Händler direkt ausm lager noch verpackt im Karton abgeholt und selbst zusammen gebaut das hat mir nochmals 100 nachlaß eingebracht zu dem eh schon guten Preis. Dazu gabs dann noch die zwei FHalter ne Satteltasche und einen Ersatzschlauch + ne Tüte Gummibärchen(L-Carnitin  ) waren dann nochmal 50 geschenkt dazu.  

So aber jetzt mal die Bilder    Bilder in voller auflösung gibts wie immer in meiner Gallerie


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Juni 2004)

Also hier is ja heute mal gar nichts los    seit Ihr alle bei mutti essen oder was    Oder habt ihr euch alle bei dem Sauwetter aufs Rad geschwungen    Man ich wollte heute mal nen lockeren Ausritt machen mit meiner roten Rakete aber es pisst ja die ganze Zeit udn mein Schatz brauch ja nicht gleich Strßendreck fressen    

Ne spaß beiseite hatte heute irgendwei keine lust.

@ Hugo und wie war Willingen? Auf den Bildern von Prinzipia im IBC Racing Forum konnte ich Dich irgendwie nicht endecken    Ich dachte da soll was laufen wegen LD und so    Wie war der Mara schön Schlamm gefressen nehm ich an   

an die Polar User sagt mal habt Ihr auch so Probleme mit euren Sender für die Geschwindigkeit also bei mir is jetzt schon der zweite hin    Ich glaub die von Polar haben nen A.... offen andauernd gehen die Dinger kaputt zum Glück hab ich drei da is immer einer zum taschen da aber wenns so weiter geht.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier is ja heute mal gar nichts los    ...  Man ich wollte heute mal nen lockeren Ausritt machen mit meiner roten Rakete aber es pisst ja die ganze Zeit udn mein Schatz brauch ja nicht gleich Strßendreck fressen


hast recht, irgendwie nix los hier heut  Also bei mir hier in und um Dtz. wars zwar stark bewölkt und hat verdächtig nach regen ausgesehen, konnt aber trocken meine Runde drehen. Nix spektakuläres aber nach Ewigkeiten bin ich mal Rund um den Flughafen geradelt. Sind von mir aus so 64 KM, Höhenmeter kanste vergessen, und so nen Schnitt von 23,9. Jedenfalls besser als vor der Klotze hängen. Mach ich aber auch noch, F1 guggen. Wird wohl eh wieder rot vorn sein ... vielleicht diesmal nicht  


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> an die Polar User sagt mal habt Ihr auch so Probleme mit euren Sender für die Geschwindigkeit also bei mir is jetzt schon der zweite hin    Ich glaub die von Polar haben nen A.... offen andauernd gehen die Dinger kaputt zum Glück hab ich drei da is immer einer zum taschen da aber wenns so weiter geht.


ich lese und höre es immer wieder und es bestärkt mich jedesmal in meiner Meinung: FUNKMIST   

@Sakir ... was macht der Umzug ... welcher eigentlich ... Fanfahrenumzug  

@all ... was is unter der Woche mit ner Feierabendrunde  Wer hat Lust, wann und wo. Äußert Euch mal ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (13. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... was macht der Umzug ... welcher eigentlich ... Fanfahrenumzug
> 
> @all ... was is unter der Woche mit ner Feierabendrunde  Wer hat Lust, wann und wo. Äußert Euch mal ...


Ahoi

der Umzug war von den Schwiegereltern.....
ohje ohje ohje, ich wusste nicht, das man auf so wenig qm so viel Zeugs ansammel kann   

Feierabendrunde ist bei mir unmöglich, habe die kommende Woche Spätschicht, d.h. ich fang 13 uhr an und komm zwischen 22-23:30 heim   
sehr ärgerlich, denn ich konnte diesei Woche kaum fahren und nächste Woche sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus, eventuell mal morgens um 9 für 2-3 std. !!!

Was wohl unser Google nun macht ??? wird bestimmt wie Ippie sich ein MTB ausleihen und die sucht befriedigen   

tboy0709: mein Polar funktioniert einwandfrei, keinerlai Promleme mit Geschw. oder Triitfrequenz Sensor.......  alles i.O.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (14. Juni 2004)

hi Jungs,
wir sind auch wieder da!
Von Münstertal aus haben wir 2 nette Touren gefahren:
1. ausgewiesene Tour über Kälbelescheuer und Kreuzweg http://www.muenstertal.de/bilder_galerie/galerie/download/MTB-Karte.pdf
ganz schön anstrengend (1600hm) aber alles auf Forstautobahnen   und Landstrassen  

2. selbstgestrickte Tour auf den Belchen: 40km 1250hm Schöne Aussicht von da oben aber auch hier konnte ein Singletrailfeeling nicht wirklich aufkommen. Alles fest in Ökohand und die sind so um das Wohlergehen der Biker besorgt, dass Biken auf Wegen die teilweise schmäler als 3!!!!!! Meter sind verboten ist.(in Freiburg, also der Ökohauptstadt im Ländle mutet man dagegen dem Biker nicht mal 1m breite Radwege zu. Schitzo lässt grüssen.) Glücklicherweise hat ein barmherziger Mitmensch ein Verbotsschild entfernt dass man wenigstens den Weg zum Belchengipfel ungestraft hochfahren konnte.

Feierabendrunden: mal sehen. Verständlicherweise müsste ich nochmal bissi im Taunus rumstöbern  

oh, fast vergessen: noch nachträglich  Yakko


----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Was wohl unser Google nun macht ??? wird bestimmt wie Ippie sich ein MTB ausleihen und die sucht befriedigen



Wieso Sucht? Habe am Samstag einen Autoaufkleber gesehen:

*Mountainbiking - 
almost a religion*

Kommt doch eher hin, oder?   
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> oh, fast vergessen: noch nachträglich  Yakko



DITO

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (14. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> *Mountainbiking -
> almost a religion*


hee hee, der ist ULTRAKORREKT     

@Lupo: 1m nur... da konntest du doch super für die Brommbeerhecken üben    

@Yakko: auch von mir ein      

so nun ruft die arbeit... bye bye

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wollte euch allen noch mal Ciao sagen, weil ich nämlich in Urlaub geht  
Sehen uns am 27.6. bei der RTF in Rossbach wieder  oder wann anders  

Hugo trainier nicht mehr soviel, ich wandere die nächste zeit nur noch. Will in München nicht ganz so alt gegen euch aussehen  

An alle die mir ihre Mirage leihen wollen ich melde mich nach den Urlaub noch mal zwecks abholung  

Yakko altes Haus   auch von mir alles Gude nachträglich   
und danke Lupo fürs erinnern  

Vielleicht schreib ich ja mal ein paar Zeilen von meinem Urlaub, hab auf jeden fall den Klapprechner dabei   jetzt muß ich nur noch einen Telefondose finden   

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2004)

Die Einen gehn die Anderen kommen.

Nach ner Woche Türkeiurlaub wollt ich mich mal wieder im Thread zurück melden. Hätte ruhig ne Woche mehr sein können. War nämlich ganz nett. Einen großen Urlaubsbericht mach ich net, gibt nicht so viel Interessantes zu berichten wenn man sich schwerpunktmäßig der Sonne und Erholung gewidmet hat. 

Auch wenn es gar nicht leicht war, sich ein gescheites Bike zu leihen. Nach dem ich zunächst in verschiedenen Läden nur Schrott angeboten bekommen hatte, bekam ich dann von einem Händler sein eigenes Rad. Ich war dann dreimal unterwegs. Einmal ne Stunde am Strand lang (armes Rad, Salzwasser, Sand).....die ham vielleicht blöd geschaut  . Außerdem ziemlich anstrengend wenn mann des öfteren im Sand versinkt.

Die beiden anderen Male bin ich die Küste lang, 1,5 - 2 Stunden. Das Taurusgebirge war leider 10-15 Km Luftlinie entfernt und ne geführte Tour mit Guide zu organisieren war mir für die Woche zu kompliziert und zu teuer.

@ Alle @  Heuteabend hab ich ne Grundlagentour geplant....so circa drei Stunden. Wer hat Interesse ??

@ Alle, Ippie @ Am Donnerstag fahr ich dann wieder gemütlich ne Tour mit ein paar HM. Strecke egal, B-Tour, oder Hahnenkammausflug...wie auch immer. Habt Ihr Interesse oder selbst am Donnerstag was geplant ? Taunus ?Ggfls. kann ich mich ja auch anschließen  

@ Wochenende @ Weiß schon jemand das er definitiv am Sonntag touren will ? Würd mich gerne anschschließen, bzw. gemeinsam ne Tour absprechen. Wenns geht wie immer mit ner Startzeit vor 12:00 Uhr....Ihr wisst ja. Die Familie.

@ tboy @ Glückwunsch zu Deiner Platzierung    Du wirst immer besser !! Ich hoff wir fahren trotzdem ab und an ne Grundlage zusammen  

@ Yakko @ Auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag


----------



## Ippie (15. Juni 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] auch erst mal nachträglich   

@[email protected] wo willst Du heute abend fahren? Ich will um 20:30 Uhr wieder Zuhause sein. Wie sieht es mit einer Grundlagentour im Kahlgrund aus? Wir würden uns am Neuwirtshaus (B8) treffen (18:00 Uhr)  und dann nach Kahl-Schöllkrippen-Birkenhainer zurück. wären so um die 2,5 - 3 Std. Von mir ca. 65 km. Laß was von Dir hören.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2004)

Mein Bike steht noch beim bike-aktiv, ich hab nur das Crossrad. Gegen 15:00 Uhr klär ich mit Günter ab, ob er mir schon heute ein Fusion leihweise geben kann...Ansonsten ginge bei mir heute nur Asphalt.

Ich meld mich bei Dir übern Thread oder per Handy.

Bis denne


----------



## SteelManni (15. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wo willst Du heute abend fahren? Ich will um 20:30 Uhr wieder Zuhause sein. Wie sieht es mit einer Grundlagentour im Kahlgrund aus? Wir würden uns am Neuwirtshaus (B8) treffen (18:00 Uhr)  und dann nach Kahl-Schöllkrippen-Birkenhainer zurück. wären so um die 2,5 - 3 Std. Von mir ca. 65 km. Laß was von Dir hören.
> 
> bis denn
> 
> Volker



Hallo @ all,
hallo Ippie, hallo google,  
ich würde mitfahren heut abend, wenn wir's bis zum Anpfiff schaffen!  
Ich könnte Euch wieder entgegenkommen, so daß wir uns am Parkplatz
zw. Neuwirtshaus und Kahl treffen!
18:00 Uhr wäre für mich auch ok.
Meldet Euch mal!

Auf Aspalt hab ich allerdings kein Bock!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

@Google, [email protected]

also bis zu Anpfiff möchte ich auch zurück sein. Im Kahlgrund ist es eh fast nur Asphalt. Und danach können wir ja dann entscheiden. Also 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz an der B8 (wo wir zur B-Tour-links abbiegen).

Google - wir telefonieren

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @Google, [email protected]
> 
> ...



Ok Ihr Zwei   

Fusionbike ist gebongt.


----------



## SteelManni (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
@ippie, @google,
18:00 Uhr Parkplatz geehd glaaar!  
ich bring noch einen ortsfremden Arbeitskollegen mit!
Kann sein, das wir unterwegs Richtung Hahnenkamm abbiegen,
weil er mal n bisschen Gelände fahr'n wollte.
Bis später!

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (15. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier is ja heute mal gar nichts los    seit Ihr alle bei mutti essen oder was    Oder habt ihr euch alle bei dem Sauwetter aufs Rad geschwungen    Man ich wollte heute mal nen lockeren Ausritt machen mit meiner roten Rakete aber es pisst ja die ganze Zeit udn mein Schatz brauch ja nicht gleich Strßendreck fressen
> 
> Ne spaß beiseite hatte heute irgendwei keine lust.
> 
> ...




frag mich nich wieso, nenns meinetwegen intuition aber freitags abends hab ich alles abgeblasen weil ich irgendwie n schlechtes gefühl hatte mit willingen und ich sollte recht behalten  
ich hoff dass jetz am sonntag der wettergott etwas gnädiger is. hab die letzte woche eigentlich nur gefaulenzt und mich regeneriert...war irgendwie nötig, fühl mich jetz auch wieder besser, gestern dann wieder ne lange grundlagenfahrt gemacht(80km rund um DA) und morgen hab ich ähnl. vor.

ich hoff jetz bloss dass cih die sch*** zecke die mich am sonntag erwischt hat und die ich heut erst bemerkt hab borellienfrei war, sonst darf ich pünktlich zu münchen mit der antibiotika einnahme beginnen.

naja, nach münchen is dann eh erstma rennpause, und nach wombach wir das bike dann zwei wochen in den keller verbannt.

wie siehtsn aus bei dir mit kiedrich?

@lupo...kann das sein dass ich dich sonntag nachmittag hier am haus hab vorbei fahrn sehn


----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @lupo...kann das sein dass ich dich sonntag nachmittag hier am haus hab vorbei fahrn sehn



eigentlich net, hugo. wir warn übers verlängerte we im schwarzwald und sind sonntag abend erst wieder zurückgekommen.


----------



## Google (16. Juni 2004)

Wegen des gestrigen Spiels hab ich natürlich Verständnis das Ihr darauf noch nicht reagiert habt   :





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle, Ippie @  Am Donnerstag fahr ich dann wieder gemütlich ne Tour mit ein paar HM. Strecke egal, B-Tour, oder Hahnenkammausflug...wie auch immer. Habt Ihr Interesse oder selbst am Donnerstag was geplant ? Taunus ?Ggfls. kann ich mich ja auch anschließen
> 
> @ Wochenende @  Weiß schon jemand das er definitiv am Sonntag touren will ? Würd mich gerne anschschließen, bzw. gemeinsam ne Tour absprechen. Wenns geht wie immer mit ner Startzeit vor 12:00 Uhr....Ihr wisst ja. Die Familie.


Ippie hat schon mal Interesse für den Donnerstag angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfuzzy (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

am Sonntag steht in kronberg/Taunus ein CTF auf dem Programm. Ich werde auf alle Fälle dort am Start sein, habe schon ein paar Arbeitskollegen mobilisiert. Allerdings ist aus familiären Gründen   meine Startzeit auf 8:00 gesetzt worden. 

Hat jemand Interesse ?

Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtv-kronberg.de/radsport/index.html

Gruß,

bikerfuzzy


----------



## Sakir (16. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen des gestrigen Spiels hab ich natürlich Verständnis das Ihr darauf noch nicht reagiert habt   :Ippie hat schon mal Interesse für den Donnerstag angemeldet.


Ahoi Frank,
schön das du wieder da bist   
ich würde gerne mit kommen, bin aber leider bis ca 23:00 Uhr auf der arbeit   
WE habe ich noch nichts geplant, habe a ber auch grosses Intresse etwas zu Biken . . . also macht mal Vorschläge *schielzuLupo*   

@Lupo/Erdi01: schaut mal hier, das wäre doch auch mal etwas ! ! !


Michael


----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo/Erdi01: schaut mal hier, das wäre doch auch mal etwas ! ! !
> Michael


Martina ist schon mal auf dem Vulkanradweg gefahrn als wir mit tboy im Vogelsberg rumgedüst sind und war net wirklich begeistert. Wenn jetzt bei schönerem Wetter auch noch die Massen unterwegs sind würde ich davon abraten.
Mein Vorschlag wäre : Von Steinheim über Mainflingen und Rückersbach nach Kleinkahl. Käslieselkäse futtern. Zurück über die Birkenhainer oder Kahlgrund.


----------



## yakko (16. Juni 2004)

So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche, den Geburtstag habe ich bei Winzern im Rheingau verbracht, das Bike stand nur im Keller herum.
Aber es ist jetzt wieder schön still, Böttgen hat das Hinterrad zentriert und das Tretlager nachgezogen - jetzt brauch ich wohl doch eine Klingel  

Wochenende bin ich nicht da, mache mich morgen auf den Weg nach Berlin (Ärzte Konzert  ), vielleicht klappt ja nächste Woche mal eine Feierabendrunde.

@Lupo: mit dem 3. Juli wird wohl nichts, bin auf eine Hochzeit in Berlin eingeladen.


yakko


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag wäre : Von Steinheim über Mainflingen und Rückersbach nach Kleinkahl. Käslieselkäse futtern. Zurück über die Birkenhainer oder Kahlgrund.



futtern is immer gut   Von mir aus gerne. Habe Sonntag auch noch nichts vor. Denke würde mich wieder in Seligenstadt/Fähre anschließen. Aber bitte nicht morgens um 8  

@Kwi-Schan ... kommste auch mit. Dann müßt ich nicht allein nach Seligenstadt radeln  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (16. Juni 2004)

Schön das am Sonntag was läuft  

@ bikerfuzzy @ Also 8:00 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu früh   Das schaff ich nur in äußerst seltenen Ausnahmefällen !!!  Sorry

Da ich ja ansonsten für alles zu haben bin.....die Anregung von Lupo ist doch schon mal was. Da wär ich dabei.

@ Sakir @ Der Vulkanradweg ist Sonntags zu stark frequentiert. Da fahr ich mit Dir lieber mal Main bis Miltenberg. Kommt sicherlich das gleiche raus, nur muß man nicht noch mit dem Auto hinfahren....  

Wegen der Uhrzeit: Kann man das so managen, daß wir erdi und ggfls. Kwi-Schan um 10:30/ 11:00 Uhr in Seligenstadt treffen oder ist das zu früh ??


----------



## Sakir (16. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Martina ist schon mal auf dem Vulkanradweg gefahrn als wir mit tboy im Vogelsberg rumgedüst sind und war net wirklich begeistert. Wenn jetzt bei schönerem Wetter auch noch die Massen unterwegs sind würde ich davon abraten.
> Mein Vorschlag wäre : Von Steinheim über Mainflingen und Rückersbach nach Kleinkahl. Käslieselkäse futtern. Zurück über die Birkenhainer oder Kahlgrund.


So wie es aussieht, ist wohl der Vorschlag schon mal von Google Erdi01 und mir angenommen 
Uhrzeit.... ab 10 Uhr könngt ihr über mich verfügen   

@Google : quatschen mal am Sonntag dann über Miltenberg und / oder Vulkanradweg ! ! !

@Kwi-Schan: du kommst doch auch mit ????

@Yakko: ohje, da fällt mir ein, das ich auch mal meine Räder zentrieren lassen müsste... mal bei mir in Steinheim beim BikeShop fragen gehen .......

Michael / Sakir


----------



## Ippie (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

die Sonntagstour hört sich gut an. Ich bin dabei. 11:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke wäre für mich früh genug.

@Google, SteelMani, [email protected] seit ihr pünktlich zu Anpfiff zurück gewesen? Ich dachte gestern, ich wäre müde. Aber ich hatte 50 km mit einem 22 Schnitt.   
Also ist SteelMani wie ein Wilder die Berge hoch geheizt und alle hinter ihm her. Ich hatte mal wieder höchstwerte erreicht, aber nur im Pulsbereich. Und das sollte gestern eine GA1-Tour werden (Von Google und mir geplant).  
Tse,tse, so sind die jungen Wilden  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> 11:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke wäre für mich früh genug....bis denn
> 
> Volker


für mich / uns auch


----------



## SteelManni (16. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> die Sonntagstour hört sich gut an. Ich bin dabei. 11:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke wäre für mich früh genug.
> 
> @Google, SteelMani, [email protected] seit ihr pünktlich zu Anpfiff zurück gewesen? Ich dachte gestern, ich wäre müde. Aber ich hatte 50 km mit einem 22 Schnitt.
> ...



Hallo @ all,  

@ ippie, ja hat grad noch gepasst bis zum Anpfiff! 

Dein Powerriegel muss bei Dir noch mal den Turbo gezündet haben,
so wie Du dann die Birkenheiner zurück hoch bist! 

"Grundlage" war's doch auch, vielleicht nicht grad GA1 aber evtl. GA4, 
oder wie barracuda immer sagt KA (Kraft/Ausdauer)  

Mit mir ist sowieso keine "Grundlage" zu fahren, das kann ich
glaub ich gar nicht! 
Soviel zum Thema "Grundlage"! 

Allerdings hatten wir doch "nur" 500hm bei 45km gemacht.

Vielleicht hätte ich Euch sagen sollen, das mein Kollege Oliver, 
am Sonntag in Willingen mitgefahren ist, bei 10grad und Dauerregen, 
und das gar nicht mal so schlecht!
Einen Platten gabs auch mal wieder, allerdings ist der Kelch diesmal an mir
vorüber gegangen und google hat's mal wieder erwischt!  

Bis denne 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (16. Juni 2004)

@ Hugo helf mir mal schnell auf die Sprünge Kiedrich? 

Oh man ich wollte heute eigentlich auch fahren aber ich hab sowas von kein Bock wegen dem scheiß Wetter und dann bin ich auch eben erst heim gekommen von der Arbeit von heute morgen seit halb sechs   

@ Google und alle von gestern

Na seit ja ein richtig großer Trupp gewesen gestern   

Ich wollt auch mal nen kleinen Fahrbericht von meinem neuen Renner schreiben.   Nachdem ich ja am Samstag das Rad zusammen gebaut hatte aber das WE noch nicht fahren konnte wars dann am Montag so weit. Schön ausgeruht hab mich aufs Rad geschwungen und hab mir gedacht haeute machste mal ne intensive Einheit dabei kannst die Grenzen des Rades und das Fahrverhalten am besten austesten. Also bin ich ab durch den vorderen Vogelsberg und rauf auf den Hohen Rodskopf schön bergig/hügelig also.

Die ersten 10 min hab ich mich noch nicht so wohl gefühlt auf dem Rad, es kam mir sehr groß vor aber wohl aus dem Grund weil das RR was ich leiweiße hatte eine Nummer kleiner war als meins jetzt. Nach ner 15 std hatte ich mich aber dran gewöhnt und auch gleich gemerkt das das fahren um einiges leichter geht als mit dem anderen. Grund dafür ist wohl der passerndere Rahmen, die wesentlich bessere Übersetzung und Antrieb, das Rad und wohl noch etscheidenter die LaufRäder sind wesentlich leichter. 

Ich kam mir vor als wäre ich mit dem anderen Rad ständig mit angezogener Bremse gefahren  

Hier mal die Daten der Tour 85km 1400hm Schnitt 29,7   Die schnellste Geschwindigkeit die ich auf dem Tacho hatte waren knappe 85km/h   
Auf der Geraden is ne Geschwindikeit von 45 - 50 km/h kein Problem, zwar nicht auf die Dauer aber durchaus einige Zeit durchzu halten. Zwar ist das dann kein GA1 Training mehr ( war die Bergfahrt auch nicht  sollte es ja auch nicht sein) aber wenn ich das so sehe dürfte ich bei ner GA1 Tour flach duchaus nen Schnitt von 33-35km/H schaffen   

Und ja ich habe den Tacho richtig eingestellt hab mich nämlich anfangs auch gewundert aber dreimal kontrolliert     

Also das Rad war echt sein volles Geld wert und es passt einfach hervorragend unhd fährt sich einfach traumhaft. Ach ja im Katalog wurde es angepriesen für Rennmaschiene für Speedfreaks   

Hoffe ich hab euch nicht gelaangweilt mit meinem kleinen Bericht


----------



## yakko (16. Juni 2004)

Damit keiner denkt, ich mache gar kein Sport mehr:

Bin grade vom Chase Lauf zurück: 0:27:13. 
Aber mit dem Anstellen wird es auch immer schlimmer. Waren eine Stunde vorher da und konnten uns nur noch im Zeitbereich für Läufer zwischen 30 und 35 anstellen (da waren wir letztes Jahr eine halbe Stunde vor Start weiter vorne). 
War natürlich am Anfang der reine Hindernislauf um die Leute, die schon nach 500 schlapp machen. Und dann überholt man teilweise noch Leute, die machen konsequent ihr Walking     :kotz:    Hat nur noch gefehlt, dass die Stöcke dabei haben. 
Aber trotzdem, 2:17 schneller als im letzten Jahr, alles vom Radfahren  

@ maixle: sorry, deine Mail liegt immer noch unbeantwortet in der Inbox, ich schreibe nächste Woche mal.


yakko


----------



## Google (16. Juni 2004)

Wegen Sonntag: Dann bis 11:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke.

Wann in etwa wären wir denn bei der Käseliesel ? Und wie lange in etwa ? Meine Frau und Kind sind vielleicht vorher schon da und futtern ne Kleinigkeit mit uns. @ Ippie @ Sie würd sich freuen wenn Deine Frau und Kind villeicht auch Interesse hätten. Ich ruf Dich morgen mal an. 

@ Ippie @ Wegen Morgen. gehts auch en bisserl früher ? Treffpunkt wieder Parkplatz ? Ich würd sagen wir holen die Grundlage nach oder auf was hast Du Bock ?

Die gestrige Tour hab ich nach der Türkei gebraucht. Ich nenns mal Fahrtenspiel was wir gestern gemacht haben. Für mich optimal um meine Schnelligkeit zu verbessern  @ SteelManni @ Sollten wir dann und wann wieder ins Auge fassen. Zweimal ist mir gestern die Lunge, bzw. sind mir die Bronchien zugegangen wegen der für mich auch schon hohen Belastung....Kraft war noch da. Muß öfters mal in diesen Bereich.  

@[email protected] Nö, Nö, hast mich mit Deinem Bericht überhaupt nicht gelangweilt. Schade nur das wir bei Deinen Geschwindigkeiten wohl nicht mehr zusammen fahrn können. So ist's Lewe   

Übrigens fällt mir auf das Du in letzter Zeit Dich übers Biken beklagst da kein richtigen Bock. Kleiner Tipp: Bleib ruhig weiter verbissen und ehrgeizig aber gönn Dir auch mal ab und an  wieder Fun mit ner Gruppe, sprich mit uns. Dann behälst Du eher die Lust und Motivation zum Biken


----------



## bikerfuzzy (16. Juni 2004)

Schade, das es keine weiteren (un)freiwilligen Frühaufsteher gibt für Sonntag gibt. Aber wenn ich so 3-4 Stunden auf dem Bike sitzen will kann ich nicht erst so gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. 

Also bis auf 8:30 Uhr Startzeit lasse ich mit mir reden   

Na, ja! Die (Start)Zeiten werden auch bei mir wieder besser werden. Mittlerweile kann ich ja schon 9 (!) Stunden am Stück durchschlafen !!! Aber um 7 ist die Nacht spätestens vorbei,  ... auch Sonntags   

Hoffe es klappt mal wieder mit euch zusammen zu biken.   

Bis denne,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Ippie (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] gestern war schon in Ordnung. Ich hatte vielleicht nicht meinen Besten Tag. Habe halt mal auf'm letzten Loch gepfiffen.  

Mit morgen habe ich schlechte Nachrichten. Meine Schwiegermutter kommt zum Urlaubsfilm schauen und zum Essen. Meine Frau fand es nicht so lustig als ich sagte:naja da muß ich doch nicht dabei sein! Oder?! 
Ich hatte den Termin gestern einfach vergessen. Alzheimer lässt grüßen. Sorry  

Mit sonntag muß ich mit meiner Frau noch sprechen. Ich denke aber, dass sie auch kommt. Alles weitere Morgen.

Gut's Nächtle

Volker


----------



## Google (17. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mit morgen habe ich schlechte Nachrichten. Meine Schwiegermutter kommt zum Urlaubsfilm schauen und zum Essen. Meine Frau fand es nicht so lustig als ich sagte:naja da muß ich doch nicht dabei sein! Oder?!
> Ich hatte den Termin gestern einfach vergessen. Alzheimer lässt grüßen. Sorry
> 
> Mit sonntag muß ich mit meiner Frau noch sprechen. Ich denke aber, dass sie auch kommt. Alles weitere Morgen.
> ...



No Problem. Dann kann ich heute auch gleich nach der Arbeit los und mach mal wieder ne schöne Grundlage mit meinem Cross und dem MP3-Player....


----------



## Ippie (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe wieder keine guten Nachrichten. Der 10. Juli geht bei mir doch nicht! Können wir den Grill-Stammtisch um zwei Wochen verschieben? Gebt mir mal Eure Meinung dazu. Wer hat am 24. Juli Zeit? 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (17. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Sonntag: Dann bis 11:00 Uhr an der Limesbrücke.
> 
> Wann in etwa wären wir denn bei der Käseliesel ? Und wie lange in etwa ? Meine Frau und Kind sind vielleicht vorher schon da und futtern ne Kleinigkeit mit uns. @ Ippie @ Sie würd sich freuen wenn Deine Frau und Kind villeicht auch Interesse hätten. Ich ruf Dich morgen mal an.


moin!
Martina hat gestern mal bei der Käsliesel angerufen: Die machen normal erst um 16:00 auf. Aber wir kriegen ne Extrawurst gebraten wenn wir unsere Ankunftzeit +-15min sagen und wieviel wir sind.
Ich mach mir jetzt mal nen Kopp über die Strecke, Zeit und so und stells dann wegen der Teilnehmer ins LMB

Grillstammtisch: muss mal guggen(und die Direktion befragen)

bis später,
Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn die Käsliesl erst um 16:00 Uhr öffnet, brauchen wir ja uns nicht schon so früh treffen. Dann würde ja 12:00 Uhr  oder später auch noch gehen.Oder?! Ansonsten wäre ich knapp 6 Std. unterwegs und das ohne Rückweg.   . Wohl ein bißchen lang

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. Juni 2004)

@tboy - Dein Bericht war keineswegs langweilig, sondern eher schockierend... bei den Daten ein 30er Schnitt *schluck*

@Sonntag - Sorry, aber ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht - die Familie.... 

@Ippie - So wie es aussieht, geht der 24. bei uns.

Viele Grüße an alle,
Christian


----------



## Google (17. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn die Käsliesl erst um 16:00 Uhr öffnet, brauchen wir ja uns nicht schon so früh treffen. Dann würde ja 12:00 Uhr  oder später auch noch gehen.Oder?! Ansonsten wäre ich knapp 6 Std. unterwegs und das ohne Rückweg.   . Wohl ein bißchen lang
> 
> ...


 Die Käseliesl macht doch ggfls. ne Ausnahme mit der Öffnungszeit !!!! 

Grillstammtisch: Ich könnte einen Roman schreiben wem ich wegen dem 10.07. schon alles abgesagt habe. Das war übrigens das einzige Wochenende wo alle in unserem Verwandten- Bekannten -und Freundeskreis was von uns wollten....sprich bislang ist der 24.07. noch frei (ohne Gewähr !!)


----------



## Sakir (17. Juni 2004)

Ahoi,

mir geht es ähnlich wie Frank mit dem Grillstammtisch.....
24.Juli geht es 10000%tig bei mir nicht, da bin ich als Trauzeuge auf einer Hochzteit !

Am Sonntag habe ich komplett frei bekommen, also wegen mir können wir auch erst um 12 oder 14 oder was weiss ich starten   ich bin dabei.

@tboy0709 : komm doch am Sonntag mit ! wäre nett dich mal wiedre zu sehen, oder liegt bei dir etwas anderes an und ich habe es mal wieder überlesen ?   

Michael


----------



## maixle (17. Juni 2004)

Gudde,

melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Hoffentlich kennt Ihr meinen Namen noch  . Momentan komme ich irgendwie net so richtig zum Biken und bin derzeit auch irgendwie mehr im Lauffieber...Keine Laufeinheit mehr unter 2,5h (und das 3mal die Woche). Vielleicht wird das ja nochwas mit nem Halbmarathon dieses Jahr  ....habe deshalb wohl auch meine letzjährige Chase-Zeit um über 5min unterboten: 26.53min...und das ohne Speedtempo im Vorfeld. Nächstes Jahr müssen die 23min fallen .

@Yakko:...das nächste Jahr müssen wir uns unbedingt zusammenstellen, sind ja von der Zeit ziemlich gleich...können wir uns quasi Windschatten geben . Aber Gratulation zu der guten Zeit trotz Getümmel. Was die Mail anbetrifft, kein Problem. Melde Dich einfach, sobald Du Zeit hast. Erstmal viel Spass bei den Ärzten  .

@All: Was den 24.7. anbetrifft, werde ich definitiv keine Zeit haben, da ich an dem WE auf Geschäftsreise bei unserem zweiten Hauptsitz in Erfurt weilen werde.

Am Wochenende werde ich leider auch nicht zum Fahren kommen, aber der 3.7 ist natürlich gebongt.

Viele Grüsse und ride on dudes
Maixle
GT rulez


----------



## Google (17. Juni 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochenende werde ich leider auch nicht zum Fahren kommen, aber der 3.7 ist natürlich gebongt.



öhhm...??  Muß mal nachhaken...Steh ich irgendwie auffem Schlauch ?? Hab ich was verpasst oder betrifft mich das nicht ??  

Jetzt hab ich schon zwei mal was vom 03.07.04 gelesen weiß aber nicht um was es geht


----------



## Lupo (17. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> öhhm...??  Muß mal nachhaken...Steh ich irgendwie auffem Schlauch ?? Hab ich was verpasst oder betrifft mich das nicht ??
> 
> Jetzt hab ich schon zwei mal was vom 03.07.04 gelesen weiß aber nicht um was es geht


hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal angesprochen: Taunustour ab Hohemark am 03.07.
Sind auch die Jungs ausem Westerwald dabei, mit denen ich in Manderscheid gefahrn bin.

*Sonntagstour steht im LMB*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (18. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal angesprochen: Taunustour ab Hohemark am 03.07.
> Sind auch die Jungs ausem Westerwald dabei, mit denen ich in Manderscheid gefahrn bin.


Morsche,
da wir gerade dabei sind, wann soll das denn am 03.07 ungefähr starten !
es geht drum, weil meine Firma will, das ich da morgens arbeite....
müsste es nur ungefähr wissen, das ich Planen kann !

Michael


----------



## eDw (18. Juni 2004)

Hi,
ich koennte Euch fuer Sonntag noch ein anderes Angebot machen. Ich fuehr fuer den Alpenverein Aschaffenburg eine Keiler-Bike-Marathon Streckenbesichtigung (Tour!) am Sonntag durch. Bis jetzt haben sich nur 2 Angemeldet. Also wenn Ihr Lust habt koennt ihr noch mitkommen. Allerdings treffen wir uns schon um 9 Uhr im Hafenlohrtal.
Wenn Ihr mit wollt, ruft mich kurz unter 0160-4751413 an.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Lupo (18. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche,
> da wir gerade dabei sind, wann soll das denn am 03.07 ungefähr starten !
> es geht drum, weil meine Firma will, das ich da morgens arbeite....
> müsste es nur ungefähr wissen, das ich Planen kann !
> ...


hmmmmm.....hab noch nix geaues ausgemacht aber ich denke 10:00 wäre realistich.


----------



## Sakir (18. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmm.....hab noch nix geaues ausgemacht aber ich denke 10:00 wäre realistich.


hmmm
10 Uhr, dann muss ich schauen das den Samstag ein Kollege übernimmt !

Michael


----------



## Google (18. Juni 2004)

@[email protected] Klappts denn jetzt mit der Käseliesl und ggfls. wann öffnet sie für uns ?? Mein und Ippies Anhang kommen voraussichtlich nämlich auch (mit dem Auto) und die sollen nicht vor verschlossenen Türen warten....

Greets


----------



## Lupo (18. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Klappts denn jetzt mit der Käseliesl und ggfls. wann öffnet sie für uns ?? Mein und Ippies Anhang kommen voraussichtlich nämlich auch (mit dem Auto) und die sollen nicht vor verschlossenen Türen warten....
> 
> Greets



Ja das klappt! Ich hab mal einen 15er Schnitt + ne halbe Stunde dumm rumstehen angenommen, also 3,5 Std ab Limesbrücke. Das wäre dann um 14:30. Den Weg zur Käsliesl findet ihr hier 

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2004)

> Mitfahrer können sich auch noch in Seligenstadt anschließen (11:25)



also ich werde dann an der Fähre warten. Diesmal warte ich wirklich ... wer weiß was Euch für ein Weg nach Seligenstadt einfällt  

@Lupo ... wie ist das bei der Käääslisl. Sitzten wir da draußen oder drinn und wo hin mit dem Radl  Du weist ich laß mein Jekyll nicht gerne allein 

Ich hab jetzt schon hunger ...   

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (18. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde dann an der Fähre warten. Diesmal warte ich wirklich ... wer weiß was Euch für ein Weg nach Seligenstadt einfällt


ist auch besser so, bei uns Partisanen weiss man nämlich nie genau ob wir von vorn oder hinten kommen    



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo ... wie ist das bei der Käääslisl. Sitzten wir da draußen oder drinn


ist im Prinzip beides möglich. Der Wetterbericht sagt eigentlich: drinnen aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> und wo hin mit dem Radl  Du weist ich laß mein Jekyll nicht gerne allein


vom Garten aus hat man Blickkontakt zu den Bikes, ich nehm ein Kabelschloss mit (vielleicht noch jemand?), dann können wir die Bikes zusammentüddeln und wenn wirklich einer mim Bolzenschneider kommt:  alle Mann druff


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ist im Prinzip beides möglich. Der Wetterbericht sagt eigentlich: drinnen aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


genau  Lt. Wetterspiegel und Wetter.com sollst sogar recht gut werden ... hmmm  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vom Garten aus hat man Blickkontakt zu den Bikes, ich nehm ein Kabelschloss mit (vielleicht noch jemand?), dann können wir die Bikes zusammentüddeln und wenn wirklich einer mim Bolzenschneider kommt:  alle Mann druff


Na wird schon schief gehen ... vielleicht nehm ich auch mal wieder mein "Hartes Teil" ... nur mal so, um wieder mal zu merken was man vom Fully hat  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2004)

Hi Zusammen,

leider gibt's im TV ja so gut wie gar nichts über MTB oder Veranstaltungen. Hab hier mal was gefunden:

http://lsd.newmedia.tiscali-busines...11/05_040611_200.wmv&content=content&media=ms

Läuft in Sat1 und Kabel1 Österreich ... warum nicht in Deutschland ... interessiert das hier keinen     
Was haltet Ihr davon. Oder besser noch wer kennt weitere Links  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (19. Juni 2004)

nanü
fast 24 stunden keine neue Nachricht......

also ich habe heute mal meine Räder neu zentrieren lassen...
was ein Glück haben die das in 1,5 Tagen geschafft, hat mich ganze 25 Euros gekostet. wenn man überlegt, was ein Flugzeugträger kostet, ist das doch fast geschenckt   

bis später dann Michael


----------



## Lupo (19. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> nanü
> fast 24 stunden keine neue Nachricht......
> 
> also ich habe heute mal meine Räder neu zentrieren lassen...
> ...


naja, jetz wo die Holländer fertigverloren haben  kommt so langsam wieder Leben ins Forum.
nettes Benutzerbild, könnt fast von mir sein   
Was schiebste eigentlich nächste Woche für ne Schicht?

@jschütter: cool dassde mitkommst!

bis moin dann, Woldfang


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juni 2004)

dann muß ich doch auch noch mal was von mir geben ...

Habe mal ein bissl im Keller zugebracht. Mein Hardtail mal wieder geweckt und en bissl nachgestellt. Und in der Tiefgarage ein paar Runden gedreht. Is immer wieder spannend wenns Licht ausgeht  

Morgen muß das Los entscheiden mit was ich fahr ... F700 oder Jekyll  

Bin heut bei dem tollen Wetter und vor lauter Langeweile u.a. bei Bikemax in Frankfurt reingeschneit. Wußte gar nicht das sich dort ... nach der x-ten Insollvenz ... ein Teil von Votec niedergelassen hat  Der Herr Voitl ... Mitbegründer und Techoberhaupt von Votec ... hat dort seine neue Manufaktur eingerichtet ... lecker, lecker ... wenn ich jetzt kein Jekyll hätte ... könnt ich glatt schwach werden. Jetzt weis ich auch was, wo und wer hinter der Bikemarke Voitl steckt  Kein Wunder das die Bikes ein stark an Votec erinnern.

Habe mich mal nach nem Frameset mit Doppelbrückengabel in Wunschfarbe mit ERDI statt Voitl drauf erkundigt. Ja, is tatsächlich machbar ... 300 Farben zur Auswahl und alles was Du willst an Schrift drauf. Das ganze in Pulverlack ... öhmm nicht billig ... aber erzählt der mir was von 10-12 Wochen Lieferzeit     ... und das mir wo ich soooo ein geduldiger Mensch bin  

Ja ja, nur gut das ich mit mein Jekyll glücklich bin ... und in eins, zwei Wochen kommt meine Carbon ELO von Larry  ... Ich weis ich bin ein ... aber das mußte sein  

Bis mosche ... ähhh ... später ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (20. Juni 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das scheint ja heute Kaiserwetter zu werden.  Nachdem ich an den letzten Tagen vergeblich auf 2-3 Std regenfreies Wetter gehofft hatte, scheint es ja heute schön zu werden. Aber ab Dienstag wieder Regen.  Ich glaube im Winter/Frühjahr hatten wir nicht so lange Wetterpausen. Man konnte alle 2-3 Tage fahren. So ist es halt in Deutschland. 

Fußball war ja gestern interessant gewesen. Wenn die Deutschen gewonnen hätten, wären sie schon so gut wie im Viertelfinale. Ich hoffe, dass die Tschechen am Dienstag sich schonen und nur die zweite Mannschaft aufstellen. Ansonsten sehe ich schwarz fürs weiter kommen.

Also bis später

Volker


----------



## Sakir (20. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> naja, jetz wo die Holländer fertigverloren haben  kommt so langsam wieder Leben ins Forum.
> nettes Benutzerbild, könnt fast von mir sein
> Was schiebste eigentlich nächste Woche für ne Schicht?
> 
> ...


Morsche *gäääähn*
gelle, konkretes Bild, das hat er so gut getroffen, das musste ich einfach nehmen...  
ich habe die nächsten 2 Wochen endlich wieder Tagschicht... was ein Glück   wenn du Touren planst, ich bin wie immer dabei . . . 
danach habe ich leider wieder Spät, denn ein Kollege hat sich gestern den kl. Finger gebrochen und den Nagel rausgerissen....der arme... nun muss ich für ihn einspringen.... 
@Erdi01 : aha, da treibst du dich rum   , wolle die nächste Zeit dort auch mal stöbern gehen   

@Ippie Google : ich dencke heute endlich mal an die versprochenen CD´s... weiteres dann auf dem Bike !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juni 2004)

Hi Zusammen,

So da waren wir also bei de Käselisl. Handkäääs mit Rahmsoß  Muß man das als Frankfurter kennen  Sowas bringen nur die Bayern zusammen ... Naja, mein Leibgericht wirds nich, aber probiert muß man das mal haben ... jetzt weis ich was man von nem richtigen Handkääs mit Musi hat  

Die Tour war wie immer prima ... danke für die Führung an Lupo und Miss Marple ... muß mal auf die Karte schauen, wo wir eigentlich waren  

Wir waren zu siebt  und zu de Lisl kamen Googles und Ippies Frauen mit den halben Metern  

Ach ja, unterwegs hatten wir Begleitung von einem "vierpfoten Joe" ob der sein Weg nach Hause gefunden hat. Ausdauer hat er gehabt ... wir hatten mehr  

In Jügesheim hat ich mich für die letzen Kilometer mit nem Eis gedopt und wäre um ein Haar noch in den einzigen Schauer weit und breit geraten ... ging aber gerade noch so aus. 

112 KM hab ich mit dem Hardtail zurück gelegt, jetzt bin ich kreuzlahm und werd die nächsten Wochen oder Monate garantiert nur noch mit dem Fully unterwegs sein  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (21. Juni 2004)

Moin, Moin

Die Käsliesltour war doch eine recht nette Tour geworden   Das gute Wetter haben wir auch gleich noch genutzt. Soll ja (noch) schlechter werden. Auch von mir Danke an unsere Guides. Bin ja immer froh wenn einer die Tour übernimmt  

Ich ess ja wirklich ganz gerne Handkäse.....aber der war ja net nach meinen Geschmack  Aber den anderen hat er ja, - außer Erdi - vorzüglich geschmeckt. Ist eben Geschmackssache.

Bin schon wieder am gucken was am nächsten WE geht:

@ SteelManni, bike-activ @ Ist am kommenden Samstag wieder Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg ??


----------



## Ippie (21. Juni 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

auch vielen Dank an die Guides. Es war gestern wieder eine Super Tour. Tolles Wetter, tolle Strecke, gute Würstchen. Ich werde nur beim biken kein Sauerkraut mehr essen. Das hat mich doch ne ganze Stunde gequält. 
Ich habe doch noch die 100 km voll gemacht. Ich war wieder fast zu Hause und da haben mir noch 3,5 km gefehlt. Da bin ich nochmal in den Nachbarort gefahren.   Irgendwie erinnert mich mein Verhalten an einen bestimmten Winterpokalfahrer! Wer war das nur?  
Meine Daten: 100,37 km - 1160 hm - 5:03:40 Fahrtzeit - Ø19,83

@[email protected] danke nochmal für die CD

@[email protected] für Dienstag warten wir erst mal das Wetter ab. Mal schauen wie es morgen so ist.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (21. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin
> 
> Die Käsliesltour war doch eine recht nette Tour geworden   Das gute Wetter haben wir auch gleich noch genutzt. Soll ja (noch) schlechter werden. Auch von mir Danke an unsere Guides. Bin ja immer froh wenn einer die Tour übernimmt
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all,  

soweit ich weiß ist am nächsten Samstag kein Bike-treff in GK, da am 
Samstag einer war.
Evtl. ist aber doch was am Samstag, geb Euch bescheid!

Ich hab grad mein erstes Bike-loses Wochenende seit 
ca. 4 mon. hinter mir!  
Am Samstag ging bei mir wegen Magen-Darm-Verstimmung gar nichts,
und gestern waren wir in Heidelberg bei Bekannten!
Sonst wäre ich bei der Käs-Lies'l tour auch dabei gewesen.  
Die kenn ich noch aus früheren tagen, hat ja erst seit einiger Zeit
wieder geöffnet! 

@ippie,google, ich würd diese Woche gern wieder mit Euch fahren, vielleicht 
klappts ja am Dienstag? Gebt doch mal Input!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Juni 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> soweit ich weiß ist am nächsten Samstag kein Bike-treff in GK, da am
> Samstag einer war.
> ...


Gibt ja momentan einige, die an Magen-Darmverstimmungen leiden...auch bei uns im Freundes- und Verwandenkreis.

Wegen Biketreff  am Samstag. Wann weißt Du denn Genaueres ? Ansonsten würd ich nämlich mal im Thread anfragen, ob wir schon am Samstag unsere Miltenbergtour am Main lang fahrn wollen ( Erdi, Sakir und ???) Geb mal Input !!

Wegen dem Dienstag: Schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird  Wenn Ok, dann können wir uns ja wieder gegen 18:00 ( oder 17:45 Uhr ??   ) am Parkplatz treffen....Tourmäßig egal. Vielleicht mal einen Abstecher zum Hahnenkamm hoch ?


----------



## og1234 (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

habe gerade mein Radl ins Auto gepackt und fahre morgen früh nach Kahl.
Würde dann auch an eine Tour um 18.00 Uhr teilnehmen.

Gruß aus Solingen
Oliver


----------



## Google (21. Juni 2004)

og1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade mein Radl ins Auto gepackt und fahre morgen früh nach Kahl.
> Würde dann auch an eine Tour um 18.00 Uhr teilnehmen.
> ...


Grüß Dich. Bist gerne willkommen wenn Morgen das Wetter mitspielt...Bist Du der Arbeitskollege vom SteelManni ??


----------



## lawnmower (21. Juni 2004)

Hi,
bin neu hier im Forum. Komme aus Hammersbach (15 km nördlich von Hanau), und verfolge diesen Thread schon einige Zeit. Hört sich interessant an, was ihr so treibt. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass die meisten von Euch aus dem Bereich südlich von Hanau kommen. Oder irre ich mich.
Würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren.(hoffe die Kondition reicht)    Vielleicht eine Tour, bei der ich das Auto für die Anfahrt stehen lassen kann. Wann und wo trefft ihr Euch denn das nächste mal etwas weiter im Norden.

Christian


----------



## og1234 (21. Juni 2004)

@Google

Ja, ich bin der Kollege von SteelManni


----------



## bikerfuzzy (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar wenig Hoffnung auf Mitfahrer    aber ich möchte mal wieder eine familienfreundliche Sonntagstour anregen. Wie letzten Sonntag werde ich wieder auf nem CTF mitfahren. Es bieten sich zwei an: 

Nieder Wöllstadt http://www.kontaktiv.de/team-edelweiss/start.html oder Mömbris http://www.rv-moembris.de/Country/CTF/ctf.html

Meine Startzeit wird wie immer familienfreundliche 8:30 Uhr sein (ggf. auch früher wenn sich keine Mitstreiter finden   )

Also meldet euch!

Letzte Woche der Kronberg CTF war wenig empfehlenswert, zwei mal den Sandplacken hoch und noch ein bischen Trails Richtung Friedrichsdorf, nichts besonderes. 

Da war der CTF in Höchst / Odenwald vor 2 Wochen von ganz anderem Kaliber: 100% Trails pur, bergauf und bergab. So viel geschaltet habe ich noch nie auf ner Tour, ständig wechselnde Belastung, geiles Training. 

Gestern bin ich 2,5 Stunden für 1100hm gefahren, so langsam kommt die Form wieder und ich sollte mich doch bald für den Keiler anmelden.

Fährt eigentlich einer das Taunus Trails Rennen mit?

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (21. Juni 2004)

bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Startzeit wird wie immer familienfreundliche 8:30 Uhr sein (ggf. auch früher wenn sich keine Mitstreiter finden   )...Gruß,
> 
> Bikerfuzzy


also meine Startzeit ist die ganze Woche lang um 7:30, da darf es Sonntags ruhig etwas später sein, sorry.

Schön, dass euch die Runde um den Kahlgrund gefallen hat und dass die kleinen Patzer in der Wegfindung keinem übel aufgefallen sind. Bilder gibt´s nur wenige  einerseits weil ihr mir immer davongeheitzt seid wenn´s fotogen wurde und andererseits weil meine Digi etwas verstimmt war. Aber schaut mal in meine Gallery.

@lawnmower: sei gegrüsst  aber wann im Norden von HU mal wieder was läuft   unser Ronneburg - Spezialist RSK lässt zur Zeit wenig von sich hören  

@og1234:Besuch aus dem Bergischen.....da gibt´s bestimmt auch gute Trainingsmöglichkeiten  

Wenn´s Wetter hält bin ich morgen wieder im Taunus dabei: Start ist um 18:15 und 19:15 an der Hohemark  

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen

hmmm...Das Wetter sieht ja bescheiden aus. Wenn es geht werd ich heute fahrn. Vielleicht ist es ähnlich wie gestern. Auch wenn wir mal einen Schauer abkriegen, wird mich das vom Biken nicht abhalten. Noch steht's mit 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz. Jedenfalls meld ich mich nochmal heutenachmittag im Forum, evtl. müssen wir uns eben handymässig kurzschalten.

@ og1234 @ Hat's mir fast gedacht   Bis hoffentlich dann heutabend.
@ Lupo @ Beim Afterworkbiken bin ich mal bei stabilen Wetter dabei.
@ lawnmover @ Wär schön wenn wir Dich mal auf einer unserer Touren begrüßen dürfen. Ich seh da aber genau wie Lupo eher schwarz, daß Du nicht ins Auto einsteigen mußt. Dir wird wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben  Ich hoff das hält Dich jetzt nicht von ner Tour mit uns ab.
@ bikerfuzzy @ 8:30 Uhr   Ne, Ne. Das sind Uhrzeiten   1100 hm bei 2,5 Stunden hört sich gut an   Außer dem Keilermara ist bei mir noch nix weiteres geplant. Ich glaub diesmal sehen wir uns dort wirklich  

Ippie hat letztens was vom Mara in Obersdorf gesagt. Das würde mich sozusagen als Abschluß der diesjährigen Saison interessieren. Hat jeman einen Link parat (Bin faul   ) ?? 
@ Dr. Wade @  Grillstammtisch ??     

Ach, und Donnerstag mach ich wieder Grundlage am Main. Wer will der darf


----------



## maixle (22. Juni 2004)

Gudde,

@lawnmower: ahhh, endlich mal wieder einer aus meinen Regionen. Erstmal auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen  . RSK und ich kommen quasi aus dem Nordbereich von Hanau. Ich selbst wohne in Hanau-Nord/Wilhelmsbad. Hammersbach ist da ja quasi nicht aus der Welt. Da könnte man sogar auch mal eine Feierabendtour starten (müsste dann nämlich mein Rad nicht irgendwohin transportieren). Sag mir einfach mal bescheid, wann Du so während der Woche Zeit hast. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja was hin. Werde auch mal RSK anhauen.

@all: sorry, dass ich mich derzeit selten melde, aber momentan habe nicht wirklich sehr viel Zeit, insbesondere zum Biken. Fahre ab und an zwar mit meinem Kumpel Michael...passt mir momentan auch ganz gut, da wir immer zu zweit fahren...habe derzeit nicht soviel Lust auf viel grössere Gruppen.

achja, was ist denn nun mit dem Grillstammtisch. Fällt da mal irgendwann ne Entscheidung, muss nämlich auch andere Termine unter einen Hut bringen  . Sorry, wenn ich da ein wenig genervt klinge, aber das Rumgedruckse geht mir derzeit ziemlich auf die Nerven, insbesondere, wenn die Termine ständig verschoben werden. Leute, Planungssicherheit ist angesagt  . Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir seit Mai versuchen, einen Termin zum Grillen auf die Beine zu stellen. Man bekommt eben nicht immer alle unter einen Hut...einen triffts eben immer (mich natürlich eingeschlossen)...

Also, wie gesagt, der 24.07. und das WE (@Google: Fahr nun doch nach Schweden) danach gehen bei mir definitiv nicht. Und der komplette August ist bei mir auch dicht, da ich im Urlaub in Österreich bin. Solltet Ihr in diesem Zeitraum etwas planen, bin ich dann natürlich raus bzw. nicht dabei. 

In diesem Sinne weiterhin noch frohes Planen
Maixle der Motzige


----------



## Ippie (22. Juni 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Also der Termin bleibt beim 10.07.04. Ab 17:00 Uhr. Ich hatte gehofft den Termin verschieben zu können. Aber jetzt lassen wir es am 10. Juli 2004. Den Termin stelle ich ins LMB.

@Heute [email protected] Ich hoffe ja, dass das Wetter heute hält. Wenn es regnet können wir uns ja mehr auf Asphalt aufhalten. Aber wir klären das heute Nachmittag.

@[email protected] An Mömbris hätte ich schon interesse. Aber bei der Strecke von 54 km ist die Startzeit von 9-11 Uhr. Und die Tendenz geht auf 11 Uhr. Ich mach mir nochmal gedanken darüber und melde mich nochmal. Welche Strecke fährst Du? 


bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Also der Termin bleibt beim 10.07.04. Ab 17:00 Uhr. Ich hatte gehofft den Termin verschieben zu können. Aber jetzt lassen wir es am 10. Juli 2004. Den Termin stelle ich ins LMB.
> 
> @Heute [email protected] Ich hoffe ja, dass das Wetter heute hält. Wenn es regnet können wir uns ja mehr auf Asphalt aufhalten. Aber wir klären das heute Nachmittag.


Na geht doch        Der 10.te ist bei mir gebongt hab mich schon ins LMB eingetragen. 

Da gibt's natürlich noch viel Organisatorisches zu erledigen und ich biete mich da gerne an. Ich denk mal Salate sollten einige mitbringen, Getränke und Fleisch (wer hat Connections oder weiß wo es gute Steaks gibt ?) müssen besorgt werden. Ein Grill wird nicht reichen ??  Grillkohle...etc. Wer betreut unsere Kinder ??   

Ich werd mich mal mit Ippie in Verbindung setzen und abklären wie er es sich vorgestellt hat. Wir können dann ja nochmal im Thread gezielt nachfragen wer was machen kann.

@ All @ Bitte tragt Euch auch alle rechtzeitig ein wenn Ihr kommen könnt und wollt. Wegen den Besorgungen


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @lawnmower: ahhh, endlich mal wieder einer aus meinen Regionen. Erstmal auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen  . RSK und ich kommen quasi aus dem Nordbereich von Hanau. Ich selbst wohne in Hanau-Nord/Wilhelmsbad. Hammersbach ist da ja quasi nicht aus der Welt. Da könnte man sogar auch mal eine Feierabendtour starten (müsste dann nämlich mein Rad nicht irgendwohin transportieren). Sag mir einfach mal bescheid, wann Du so während der Woche Zeit hast. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja was hin. Werde auch mal RSK anhauen.


 Ach so ?? Und wir dürfen nicht mit ??   Die zwei Meterchen zu Eurem Treffpunkt fahr ich dann auch noch mitm Rad


----------



## maixle (22. Juni 2004)

@Google: na logen, darfst Du mit, liegst ja auch nicht wirklich weit weg ...was uff der anneren Seite des Mains ist, verschwindet bei mir leider sehr oft in tiefe Nebelschwaden . Sobald sich lawnmower gerührt hat, können wir ja mal was ausmachen. Melde mich dann.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2004)

Ich weiÃ ich bin heut nervig...ich muÃ aber   

@ Maixle @ Aber meine Seite ist eindeutig die bessere !! Seligenstadt/Sachsenhausen,etc und ich   

*Heutabend:* Bin zu 99% um 18:00 Uhram Parkplatz. @Ippie, [email protected] hab ja Eure Handynummern falls es doch zu regnerisch wird.

Wegen einem AbschluÃmara nach dem Keiler hab ich jetzt mal gesucht...Ist das der Link zum Obersdorfmara oder gibts noch was anderes ??

Oberstdorf 25.09.04http://www.mtb-marathon.de/index.shtml?homepage

Ist halt ziemlich spÃ¤t..auch wegen des Wetters. Aber auf alle FÃ¤lle interessant  Es soll ja ein AbschluÃevent sein. Mein Motto wÃ¤re: "Ankommen ist alles !!!"  Deshalb wÃ¼rd ich mich mal an der langen Strecke versuchen  

Der Schwarzwaldmara scheint mir auch interessant. Ist auch vom zeitlichen m.E. ganz passend:

Schwarzwald-Bike-Mara 12.09.04
http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/

Hier die 90er Strecke mit gleichem Motto  

Hier lieber nicht fahrn   

Saalbach Hinterglemm 28.08.04http://www.saalbach.com/worldgames/html/de/frameset_de2.htm

82 Km bei 3800 hm   Schwitz !!!

Obersdorf oder Schwarzwald wÃ¤r halt ein schÃ¶nes AbschluÃevent fÃ¼r mich. Mit Ãbernachtung(en) und vielleicht ner kleine Feier  Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar hier vom Thread die Interesse haben. WÃ¼rd mich freuen  Wie gesagt ich sehs net ganz so sportlich  

Und wenn ich Keinen find gÃ¤bs eventuell noch ein Minimalziel, was ich mir aber noch Ã¼berlegen mÃ¼Ãte:

BiebergemÃ¼nd âRoÃbach 29.08.04
http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/

Ist ja direkt was Heimisches...und nicht so teuer !! Aber dann die Kurzstrecke. 120 Km bei 3200 hm. Ich weiÃ ja net....Im Heimatland sieht mans ja dann auch wieder sportlich, aber nur auf der Kurzstrecke.

Was haltet Ihr von den Maras ???


----------



## SteelManni (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ all,  

@google,[email protected] wenn's nicht grad junge Hunde regnet, 
sind wir heut um 18:00 Uhr am Parklatz B8  

Was den letzten Marathon d.Jahr angeht, so liebäugel ich pers. 
mit diesem hier:  
http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/index.html

Soll immer ne gelungene Veranstalltung sein mit viel Prominenz,
nicht so teuer, und gut organisiert.  

Zumal ich dieses Jahr erst recht spät aus dem Urlaub wieder komm,
und im September bei mir nichts mehr geht!  

Und die Pfalz ist auch nicht so weit!

Gruß


----------



## Ippie (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

also bis 18:00 Uhr. ansonsten müssen wir telefonieren. Ich bin jetzt weg

und tschüß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (22. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Maixle @ Aber meine Seite ist eindeutig die bessere !! Seligenstadt/Sachsenhausen,etc und ich


und Bad Offenbach


----------



## lawnmower (22. Juni 2004)

@ Maixle @Google
Wie wäre es mit Donnerstag. Das würde mir recht gut passen. Bin so ab 16:30 frei zum biken. Wetter soll ja so ähnlich sein wie heute. Bin heute morgen nach FFM gefahren und voll in den Regen gekommen. Schlimmer kanns ja nicht werden.  Irgendwelche Vorschläge für eine Tour?
mfg
Christian


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2004)

Gudmohrning

@ SteelManni, og1234, Sakir, Ippie @ War doch ne schöne zügige Tour mit knackigen Anstiegen..Oder ??  Mir hats jedenfalls wieder gut gefallen, technisch anspruchsvolle Anstiege waren ja auch zu Genüge dabei. Gut daß ich diesmal erst zum Ende mal wieder einen Platten hatte....Sonst wär wieder der ganze Fluß dahin gewesen.
Mit mir war ich auch zufrieden: Keine Bronchien zu und die Batterie hat grad so gehalten bei nur einem Vollkornbrot und einem Salatden ganzen Tag. Die vielen Radkilometer machen sich immer mehr positiv bemerkbar. Wär ja auch schlimm wen's nicht so wär!!

Und wie gesagt. Sakir wird langsam ne Bergziege !!! Hätt nicht geglaubt, daß er bei den Anstiegen mithält !!!   

Ich würd mal sagen auf ein Neues !!!  

@[email protected] Schaun wir mal was Maixle so sagt...Der kann leider meist erst sehr spät....für mich meistens zu spät   Und nach der gestrigen Tour ist bei mir eigentlich fest ne Grundlagentour am Main lang geplant..Ich hätt wetten können, daß ich's schon im Thread gesagt habe. Na ja, dann eben jetzt. Vielleicht reicht Dir so ne Tour ja auch fürs erste mal zum reinschnuppern ??

@[email protected] Wer für Donnerstag Interesse hat an Grundlage am Main ( mindestens/höchstens 3 Stunden  ) , einfach melden. Ab 17:00 Uhr könn ich von mir aus los fahrn...

Miltenbergtour am Samstag:   
Wer alles hat Interesse an der Miltenbergtour am Samstag ?? Die Tour geht vorzugsweise am Main lang bis Miltenberg und zurück. Von mir aus sind es einfach knapp 75 Km, also insgesamt in etwa 148, 149 Km. Mit 6 Stunden Fahrtzeit muß man rechnen am besten insgesamt 7 Stunden sollten eingeplant werden. Ich habe vor gemütlich, also grundlagenmäßig die Tour zu fahrn ( Bei mir ein Puls bis höchstens 140 ). Ein Stop, aber dafür ein längerer, ist in Miltenberg geplant, ein Kaffeeschen und ein Eis wären genehm   

Ippie hat gestern schon Interesse angemeldet, @ Erdi und die anderen @ Wie siehts aus ? Bei Sakir klappts leider nicht. Wir haben außerdem festgestellt, daß es der einzige freie Termin vorm Grillstammtisch ist.....Äußert Euch mal kurz.


----------



## bikerfuzzy (23. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] An Mömbris hätte ich schon interesse. Aber bei der Strecke von 54 km ist die Startzeit von 9-11 Uhr. Und die Tendenz geht auf 11 Uhr. Ich mach mir nochmal gedanken darüber und melde mich nochmal. Welche Strecke fährst Du?
> 
> 
> bis denn
> ...



Hi Volker,

also gegen 11:00 Uhr wollte ich wieder zuhause sein   . Nee, mal im Ernst, diese Startzeit passt einfach nicht für mich. Es sieht aber so aus, als ob ich in Wöllstadt an den Start gehe, mal ein anderes Gebiet kennenlernen. 

PS: Zum Grillstammtisch muss ich leider auch absagen   schade

Gruß,

Matthias


----------



## SteelManni (23. Juni 2004)

Moin moin @ all  

@ google, ippie, sakir, og1234, also ich hatte gestern 750hm
bei 48 km, und 9% Steigung im Schnitt.

Der mittlere Weg in den Michelbacher Weinbergen hatte 28% Steigung.
 
Wenn da nicht wieder mal google mit seinem "Platten-Ralph"
gewesen wäre. (und sogar fast an der gleichen Stelle)  

Ein Lob an Sakir, bist doch gut mitgefahren, und ippie brauch immer
n bisschen bis er warm wird, aber dann!  

Können wir gerne nächste Woche wiederholen, ich kenne
mitlerweile noch einige andere schöne Strecken, mit knackigen Anstiegen.
 

Den Grillstammtisch am 10.07 kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen,
ich versuch aber auf jeden Fall zu kommen.  

Gruß


----------



## lawnmower (23. Juni 2004)

@google

Servus,
ja vielleicht ist das eine gute Idee mit dem reinschnuppern. Möglicherweise überfordert mich das ja völlig.... Also ich könnte am Donnerstag gegen 17:00. Wo trefft ihr Euch denn. Bei dir in Steinheim?.
mfg
Christian


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2004)

lawnmower schrieb:
			
		

> @google
> 
> Servus,
> ja vielleicht ist das eine gute Idee mit dem reinschnuppern. Möglicherweise überfordert mich das ja völlig.... Also ich könnte am Donnerstag gegen 17:00. Wo trefft ihr Euch denn. Bei dir in Steinheim?.
> ...


 "Wir" ist nicht ganz so treffend. Meine meist Donnerstags am Main statt findende Grundlagentour absolviere ich meistens alleine weil die meisten hier keine Aspaltcowboys sind. Ab und an fährt mal jemand vom Thread mit. Ist ja auch nichts Besonderes aber falls Du Fragen hast zum Thread zu den Toure, etc. können wir ja am Donnertag drüber reden...  Überfordern wirst Du Dich schon nicht. Wir fahren ja nicht alle eine Leistungsklasse und können auch mal langsamer machen. Kennst Du Shooters in Steinheim ? Wir könnten uns dort auf dem Parkplatz um 17:15 Uhr treffen.

Evtl. Bis dann


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wer alles hat Interesse an der Miltenbergtour am Samstag ?? ... Ippie hat gestern schon Interesse angemeldet, @ Erdi und die anderen @ Wie siehts aus ?



grundsätzlich hab ich Interesse an einer Tour am SA, Sonntag kann ich nicht, da muß ich Geburtstag feier ,  mach ich halt vom Wetter und von der Startzeit abhängig. Werde mich diesbezüglich hier noch mal melden. Bis dann ...

Erdi01


----------



## lawnmower (23. Juni 2004)

@ google
Ja, das Shooters kenne ich. 17:15 auf dem Parkplatz ist gebongt.   Mal sehen, ob ich mit dem Bike anrolle, oder doch erst mal das Auto anschmeiße.
Also bis morgen.
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. Juni 2004)

lawnmower schrieb:
			
		

> @ google
> Ja, das Shooters kenne ich. 17:15 auf dem Parkplatz ist gebongt.   Mal sehen, ob ich mit dem Bike anrolle, oder doch erst mal das Auto anschmeiße.
> Also bis morgen.
> Christian


 Bis denne. Vielleicht fährt noch jemand mit. Mal schauen.

@ Erdi , Ippie und die anderen @ Wegen der Miltenbergtour dachte ich an 10:00 Uhr Limesbrücke und circa 10:25 in Seligenstadt/Fähre  Wäre das so genehm ?? Dann wirds nicht so spät. Meine Frau und ich sind an dem Samstag nämlich ohne Kind. Erst wollen wir gemütlich was essen  ....dann schauen wir mal weiter


----------



## Ippie (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Google, [email protected] ich bin dann am Samstag um 10:45 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke (Mainflingen). Da ich mit dem Rad komme, wäre es ab Hanau nochmal 34 km mehr. Und ich will ja nicht gleich die 200km knacken.  

@[email protected] heute abend wird es bei mir nichts. Ich muß heute den Opel zum Händler zurückbringen. Und das wird bestimmt 18:00 Uhr. 

@[email protected] das mit dem Warmfahren stimmt. Ich denke am Anfang immer: das wird heute nichts, du bist nicht gut drauf. Aber nachdem ich mir einmal die Lunge aus dem Leib geprügelt habe, wird alles besser. Das ist ein Rhythmus  .

bis denn

Volker


----------



## maixle (24. Juni 2004)

Gudde,

@gestern abend: ...jetzt kommen endlich die Jungen dran. Weg mit Hamann dem Spaziergänger, dem Klammeraffen Wörns und der Schnecke Nowotny, rein mit Görlitz, Lauth, Huth, Hitzlsperger, Auer und Lauth...und das alles vielleicht mit Ottmar Hitzfeld. Allerdings finde ich es schade, dass Rudi nicht mehr dabei ist...aber ich bin zuversichtlich für 2006, also immer schön nach vorne schauen... 

So, das wars zu gestern abend .

@heute abend: Leider werde ich heute abend keine Zeit zum Fahren haben, da ich am Donnerstag immer meiner anderen Leidenschaft, dem Tanzen, fröne...so hält man auch die Chefin bei Laune  .

Aber trotzdem wünsche ich Euch beim GA-Training am Main viel Spass (heute abend und natürlich auch am Samstag).

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## lawnmower (24. Juni 2004)

@ google
Sorry wegen der Tour heute. Konnte leider nicht kommen. Das ist der Nachteil, wenn der Kontakt nur übers Netz geht. Da ist eine schnelle Nachricht nicht immer drin.
Aber du wolltest ja eh die Tour fahren. Hoffe das ist nur aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben. Nächste Woche bist du ja wieder am Main, oder?
Also bis dann
Christian


----------



## Google (25. Juni 2004)

lawnmower schrieb:
			
		

> @ google
> Sorry wegen der Tour heute. Konnte leider nicht kommen. Das ist der Nachteil, wenn der Kontakt nur übers Netz geht. Da ist eine schnelle Nachricht nicht immer drin.
> Aber du wolltest ja eh die Tour fahren. Hoffe das ist nur aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben. Nächste Woche bist du ja wieder am Main, oder?
> Also bis dann
> Christian


Sakir und ich haben die obligatorischen 15 Minuten gewartet und sind dann los...Kein Problem. Wir im Thread haben untereinander die Handynr. ausgetauscht falls was ist. Vor der nächsten gemeinsam geplanten Tour schick ich Dir meine Nr...Einmal die Woche am Main lang fahr ich eigentlich immer...meistens am Do. Ich informiere.

@ Ippie (Erdi ?) @ Wir sehen uns morgen auf der Mi-Tour 

Zusatz: Wundert Euch nicht wenns um Sakir so ruhig geworden ist....Der hat seit Tagen Probleme mit der Telefonleitung. Kann wohl länger dauern. Falls Ihr ne Tour vorhabt, informiert ihn einfach übers Handy


----------



## Sakir (25. Juni 2004)

Ahoi

ENDLICH GEHT MEIN TELEFON WIEDER

jetzt weiss ich wie das ist, wenn man mal ein paar Tage nachlesen muss 


@Steelmanni : sag mir bloss bescheid, wenn du wieder so eine Tour machst wie Dienstag, dann WILL ich dabei sein  war genau richtig.. schöne knackige Anstiege und richtig gute Führung und dann noch den fast 21er schnitt

@Google : danke danke danke, ich zähle mich noch längst nicht zu den Bergziegen  dazu habe ich leider noch zu wenig Ausdauer/Kraft und wie ich am Dienstag merkte auch zu wenig Technick und zu viel Angst ! :-(

so jetzt noch ein bissel weiterlesen !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2004)

@google, Ippie ... wird bei mir morgen nichts. Muß noch einiges vorbereiten und ein bisschen Gartenarbeit wartet. Wenn überhaupt dreh ich morgen nachmittag ne deutlich kleinere Runde. Euch viel Spaß ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (26. Juni 2004)

Halli Hallo,

was liegt denn bei euch am Sonntag an ???
ich wollte mal aufs Bike, bloss nicht ganz so früh !
schlagt mal was vor, ansonsten muss ich mal schauen, ob ich den Weg vom Dienstag (Steelmanni´s Tour) alleine finde   

Michael


----------



## Lupo (26. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo,
> 
> was liegt denn bei euch am Sonntag an ???...Michael


wir, also Martina und ich wollen Morgen von Königstein aus ne Runde im Taunus fahren, allerdings in unbekanntem Gebiet. D.h. dasses nicht so schnell voran geht. Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen.


----------



## Sakir (27. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wir, also Martina und ich wollen Morgen von Königstein aus ne Runde im Taunus fahren, allerdings in unbekanntem Gebiet. D.h. dasses nicht so schnell voran geht. Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen.


morsche

sagen wir mal so, ich dencke ich bleib heute mal zuhause !
war nun täglich die Woche unterwegs... da werde ich mich heute mal um die Familie kümmern... sorry Lupo.....

Michael


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> morsche
> 
> wann wollt ihr denn starten ???
> 
> Michael


moinmoin!
bin grad erst aufgestanden, also vor 12:00 wird des nix. Wenn man dem Regenradar von wetter.de glauben darf geht auch vorher nen fetter Schauer überm Taunus runter  Hab auch grad überlegt, die Tour ab Sandplacken zu fahrn, aber wir sollten ersmal abwarten wies Wetter wird.

bis später, Wolfgang.

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum erdi sich so zurückhält:
 an den Long-Distance-Mann, dessen Name als Synonym für unbeabsichtigte extra-km steht


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man dem Regenradar von wetter.de glauben darf geht auch vorher nen fetter Schauer überm Taunus runter  Hab auch grad überlegt, die Tour ab Sandplacken zu fahrn, aber wir sollten ersmal abwarten wies Wetter wird.



servus lupo !
also den schauer überm taunus kann ich dir bestätigen    ich war schon fertig für ne tour, geh aus dem haus und schon gings los    :kotz: 

also hab ich erst mal den rückzug angetreten   

mittlerweile kommt wieder die sonne raus, aber wer weiss schon wie lange


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> servus lupo !
> also den schauer überm taunus kann ich dir bestätigen    ich war schon fertig für ne tour, geh aus dem haus und schon gings los    :kotz:
> 
> also hab ich erst mal den rückzug angetreten
> ...


hi,
daswetter macht eigentlich Hoffnung auf einen längeren trockenen Abschnitt.
Wir starten so um 12:00 am Sandplacken und fahren dann übers + Richtung Schlossborn und übern Fuchstanz zurück. Kannst mich ja evtl anrufen.

@sakir: makkenixe  bei welchem wetter soll man sich sonst um die Familie kümmern wenn net bei dem?   etwa wenn die Sonne scheint?


----------



## Sakir (27. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> @sakir: makkenixe  bei welchem wetter soll man sich sonst um die Familie kümmern wenn net bei dem?   etwa wenn die Sonne scheint?


Ahoi

also daran habe ich garnicht gedacht   

*@ERDI01 : auch von mir   , viele   und heb die   nicht zu hoch sonst  :kotz: und dann       * 

Michael


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> also daran habe ich garnicht gedacht
> 
> ...


Geeenauuuu !!!


----------



## zacherl (27. Juni 2004)

hey!

gibts hier in der umgebung um hanau eigentlich irgendwelche anlagen wo man gut fahren kann? sprich mit rampen o.ä. 
oder downhillstrecken?  die man auch mitm radl anfahren kann? 

wo fahrt ihr sonst immer?  immer versuchen was neues zu erkunden? so läufts bei uns nämlich 

kk cya, vielleicht sehen wir uns mal auf ner tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (27. Juni 2004)

@erdi - Auch von mir  alles Gute!!

@lupo - Ich wollte nur schon Mal "vorpreschen" - kommenden Samstag ist der 3.7., da steht "Deine" Taunustour mit Gästen an - ich hab's fest vor, aber da ich am Freitag nach Berlin muss und erst irgendwann spät wiederkomme, gibt's noch ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass ich es nicht schaffe... Aber: Immer positiv denken... wo ist denn genau der Treffpunkt an der Hohemark? U-Bahn-Station, Parkplatz...? Danke!

@sakir - Habe gestern ein Bicycles-Special per Post geschickt bekommen - war ein Rennrad für  500,- mit dabei - vielleicht interessiert es Dich? Hier gibt's die Infos (Bocas - Roubaix heißt das Teil): 
http://www.bicycles.de/epages/bicyc...e00224212271dc240eb200642/Product/View/122045

Oder das 2Danger-cyclassics:
http://www.bicycles.de/epages/bicyc...0eb200698/Product/View/123235?CatID=350000920

@zacherl - Willkommen bei uns im Forum! (Komme ursprünglich auch aus Nidderau-Windecken, bin aber vor ein paar Jahren umgezogen) Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass wir Dir mit Deiner Anfrage helfen können. Soweit ich das sehe, fahren hier alle XC, Marathon etc. - Ramps oder Downhills im "Extrem" fährt hier keiner... Vielleicht sind wir da zu alt zu?  

Viele Grüße an alle
Christian


----------



## zacherl (27. Juni 2004)

@kwi   *grinz* 

ja ne, ich ja auch nich im extrem, vielleicht weil ich keine möglichkeit hab? löl  
aber nen XC (cross country gelle?) tour oder sowas macht man doch auch so gerne mal mit  marathon is mir irgendwie nich sooo geheuer aber nur weils so lange dauert =p  blitzmarathon is in ordnung   

ich schau mir halt an wa ihr hier macht und geb meinen saft dazu, wie mans halt macht, ne? =) 

find ich kewl hier, nette begrüßung und so... *g*   

also dann thx trotzdem für die aufklärung =D


----------



## Ippie (28. Juni 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

Erdi, auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.    

@[email protected] wie sieht es morgen mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Google, SteelManni, Sakir. Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine Grundlagentour mit einem 175 ØPuls.  

@[email protected] am 03.07. würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wenn ich darf  
Spaß beiseite. Ich war noch nie mit dem Bike im Taunus uns es wird höchste Zeit. Der Schnee müßte ja auch langsam weg sein!  
Infos über den Treffpunkt brauche ich auch noch.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2004)

Grillstammtisch: Alle mehr oder weniger aktiven Threadteilnehmer dürften von mir ne PM wegen des Stammtisches bekommen haben !!! Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe, bitte melden !!!

@ Sakir, Ippie, og123, SteelManni, all @ Morgen oder am Mittwoch wieder ne Tour ab 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz ??  

Miltenbergtour: Ippie und ich sind am Samstag nur bis Klingenberg gefahren..Hatten zwei Platten dann wurde es zeitlich knapp...Also falls es nochmal ne Zweitauflage Miltenberg gibt (vielleicht informier ich ja auch wieder selbst) und ich kann, bin ich dabei   

Grüzi Frank


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> Erdi, auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> ...


Oh, da war jemand schneller   Wie gesagt. Dienstag (bevorzugt) oder Mittwoch können wir gerne wieder unsere Grundlagen im oberen Herzfrequenzbereich trainieren    

@ Taunus @ Wenn schon mal Gäste das sind weiß ich was sich gehört !!! Bin natürlich auch dabei wenn ich darf  Wann Wo Was ??


----------



## SteelManni (28. Juni 2004)

Moin moin @ all  

@Erdi  auch von mir nachträglich noch!

@google,ippie, und sakir, am Dienstag kann ich leider
nicht, muß um 19:00Uhr wieder zu hause sein, und
daß denke ich schaffen wir nicht!  

Hab am Samstag meine 65er Runde seit langem mal wieder alleine
gedreht(schnief), weil mal wieder kurzfristig keiner zeit hatte.

@barracuda, wie war der Urlaub?, ob ich am Mittwoch fahr,
steht noch nicht ganz fest!

Gruß


----------



## Lupo (28. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi - Auch von mir  alles Gute!!
> 
> @lupo - Ich wollte nur schon Mal "vorpreschen" - kommenden Samstag ist der 3.7., da steht "Deine" Taunustour mit Gästen an - ich hab's fest vor, aber da ich am Freitag nach Berlin muss und erst irgendwann spät wiederkomme, gibt's noch ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass ich es nicht schaffe... Aber: Immer positiv denken... wo ist denn genau der Treffpunkt an der Hohemark? U-Bahn-Station, Parkplatz...? Danke!...


gut dass du´s nochmal ansprichst, Christian:
Die Tour am *03.07.04*  steht, Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz *Hohemark* direkt am Waldrand, Startzeit: "ippiefreundliche"  *10:00 Uhr*
Die Strecke ist wieder ca. 60km lang, allerdings werden wir die Sattelzeit der ODW-Tour aufgrund der Topografie  und der Wegbeschaffenheit   leicht überschreiten, aber es bleibt ja lange hell  . Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich all mit  

@zacherl: fühl dich auch von mir gegrüsst in diesem Thread  ich   wie du konditionsmässig so drauf bist. Evtl kannste dir ja den 3.7. schonmal fett im kalender ankreuzen  

bis später, Wolfgang


----------



## Miss Marple (28. Juni 2004)

@[email protected] auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, ich hoffe du hattest eine schöne Feier   

@[email protected] Die Tour am 03.07. kann ich nur empfehlen, wir sind gestern die eine Hälfte abgefahren (hat mir auch gereicht   ), die neuen Wege sind sehr schön zu fahren und kein bischchen langweilig  . Aber keine Angst ich werd die Tour wahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren, da sonst das Zeitlimit überschritten wird  .  

Bis bald Martina


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Juni 2004)

Zuerst 

@[email protected] Alles Gude

Mein Urlaub war toll, bis auf den ein oder anderen Regenschauer! Zwei Wochen kein Radfahren  ist auch nicht schlecht! Waren fast jeden Tag wandern in den Bergen von Oberaudorf und Großarl, das macht auch mächtig spass und man hat die ganze Familie dabei .
Meine Große ist alles selbst gelaufen und hat das Wanderspiel gewonnen! Wenn Ihr mal einen schönen Wanderurlaub bzw. Skiurlaub machen wollt, mit Familie, kann ich euch das Hotel nur empfehlen http://www.hotel-moargut.com/ unter Schnappschüsse seht ihr auch meine Familie und mich  .

Was das radel an belangt kann ich nach gestern und 111km RR mit Sarch bei der RTF in Rossbach nur sagen es geht noch ganz gut 

Apropo RR

@[email protected] wie war Bruchköbel?

Für den *Grillstammtisch* muss ich leider absagen, da ich das ganze Wochenende auf einer Schulung bin!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og1234 (28. Juni 2004)

@google,ippie, und sakir

Bin ab Dienstag wieder in Kahl und würde an einer Feierabendrunde am Dienstag teilnehmen.
Wir können uns wieder um 18.00 Uhr an dem Parkplatz treffen.

@Barracuda

Fahrt ihr am Mittwoch 17.00 Uhr ab AF ??

Oliver


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Juni 2004)

og1234 schrieb:
			
		

> @Barracuda
> 
> Fahrt ihr am Mittwoch 17.00 Uhr ab AF ??


Ja, aber nichts großes. Wir wollen den R4 von Alzenau bis zur Kahlquelle fahren und wieder zurück. Weil ein Teil der Leute am WE das 24 Stunden Rennen in München fahren!

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (28. Juni 2004)

og1234 schrieb:
			
		

> @google,ippie, und sakir
> 
> Bin ab Dienstag wieder in Kahl und würde an einer Feierabendrunde am Dienstag teilnehmen.
> Wir können uns wieder um 18.00 Uhr an dem Parkplatz treffen.
> Oliver


aber gerne doch, solange sie so wird, wie beim letzten mal    bin ich dabei !
18 Uhr Parkplatz ist auch für mich o.k., was sagst du GOOGLE und IPPIE ???

@Ippie : 175 ØPuls... wollen wir GA1 fahren ???     

@Miss Marple : och schade das du nicht mitkommst am Samstag, da muss ich mich zum schnackeln an jemanden anderen wenden 

@Barracuda_de : schade das man doch am Grillstammtisch nett sieht....

@Erdi01 : was ist denn los, war es doch zu viel   , seit 3 Tagen keine Nachricht von dir....

@Lupo : demnächst brauch ich mal bitte dein Fahrradtechnisches Wissen und Geschick..... näheres am Samstag ))

so nun erstmal dem Google eine PM wegen Mallorca senden 

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2004)

Sooo .. dann muß ich auch mal ...

Erstmal .... DANKE, DANKE und VERBEUG ... für die vielen Glückwünsche  

Ne,ne @Sakir ich war und bin jederzeit Herr meiner Sinne gewesen  

Mal überlegen was ich jetzt alles Schreiben will ...

@Grillstammtisch ... also ich komme ... allein. Bin gerne bereit zu helfen. Was auch immer zu tun is, laßt es mich wissen. Nur last mich kein Salat machen ... das wird nixxx ... mir fällt da spontan ein weiblicher Threadteilnehmer ein, der das wirklich sehr gut kann  Kann der ein oder andere hier sicher bestätigen  

@Malle ... Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Malle zur Mandelblüte is immer eine Reise wert. Ich denke ich würd mein Radl mitnehmen. Wenn das bei den Billigfliegern geht  Einmal Sa Calobra (ist das richtig geschrieben) runter und wieder rauf, das is schon ne Hausnummer ... da is nix mit Winterpause ... nich mal ne Woche  

@Feierabendtour ... habe das letzte Mal zur Käselisl auf em Radl gesessen ... es wird wieder Zeit. Aber Taunus etc. pack ich zeitlich nicht. Wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat mal Richtung Dtz. ne Runde zu drehen ... MELDEN (gelle @Kwi-Schan, @Miss Marple ... wärend sich de Männe im Taunus austobt)

@Taunustour ... habe vor mitzukommen. Hoffe das wird nicht zu heftig, wo sich Lupo jeden Singltrail zeigen läßt. Du weißt ich bin kein Fan von Überschlägen  Ach ja, und Freitag Abend bin ich auf em Hochheimer Weinfest, mit der S-Bahn ... böse böse  

@Miss Marple ... warum kommste nich mit, is doch egal wie lang es dauert. Scheint ja mal wieder ein richtiger BIG EVENT zu werden, da muß jeder mit  

Nach derzeitigem Stand muß ich wohl doch wieder aufs "Harte Teil"  . Mein Leftyvorderrad kriegt auf Garantie neue Lager und wie es so ist bei C'dale brauchts dafür Spezielwerkzeug  

Ach und meine neuste Erungenschaft is auch wieder auf Reisen ... meine Carbon ELO ... geht nach Holland zu C'dale auf Grund dieser Rückrufaktion http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/tech/pdfs/CARBONLEFTY_gb.jpg ... mir solls recht sein. Gebraucht geschnappt und nach Rückruf so gut wie neu  Anschließend wird Larry von 88 sich ihrer annehmen und sie auf meine Wünsche hin tunen. O.K. habt recht ein bisschen  is ja jeder.

Sooo, was fällt mir noch ein? Eins noch ... für alle Technikfreaks und C'dale Liebhaber oder Hasser. Hier kann man mal guggen, warum der Mist so teuer is ... is halt eben keine Taiwanmassenware  http://www.msp-hamburg.de/technik.php3# 

So jetzt muß ich den letzen Absatz noch in andere Bereiche unseres Forums posten um wieder eine "ichhassecannondaleichliebecannondaleeisdiehlenposerschw.lezahnaerztehassattackenbeschimpfungsorgie" auszulösen. Viel spaß beim entziffern 

So das lang jetzt für den Rest der Woche ... ich habe ferdisch ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2004)

@ Sakir, og1234567..  , Ippie @ Geht mit Morgen 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz klar !! Wir kriegen schon ne Tour in Gemeinschaftsarbeit hin  

Sooo, Mehr morgenfrüh wieder wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab...auf de Arbeit.....


----------



## Hugo (28. Juni 2004)

zum grillen hatt ich ja zugesagt, malle wird bei mir nix, weil ich wahrscheinl. meim chef in SA nur schwer begreifflich machen will wieso ich im januar nach malle will wo doch grad sommer is downunder  

@barracuda, tbos oder sonst. grundlageninteressierte  (@edw, sorry, hat bei mir letzte woche einfach nciht mehr geklappt)
wie siehtsn bei euch die woche aus?wollt morgen mittw3och und donnerstag wenns geht je 100km machen, und ma was anderes als nur main


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] ich bin um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz, wie immer.

@[email protected] Erdi, da bist Du der richtige für`s Weißbrot. 

@[email protected] Haaaaaaaallllllo, wo bist Duuuuuuuuuuu? Ich habe schon lange nichts meh von Dir gehört. Wie sieht es mit dem Grillstammtisch aus?

@[email protected] Ich habe für Malle immer noch Interesse. 

bis heute abend

Volker


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] ich bin um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz, wie immer.
> 
> ...


Schön das Dich Mallorca weiterhin interessiert. Bis jetzt sind wir 5-6 Interessierte ich wart mal auf weitere Rückmeldungen. Hier noch ein paar interresante Links:

http://www.rad-mallorca.de/index3.html

Verleih:

http://www.mallorca-biketours.com/

http://www.huerzeler.com

@[email protected] ich mach am Do Grundlage. Aber am Main weil ich eh von meiner Arbeit in Saxehause starte
@[email protected] ist wirklich ruhig geworden...Viel zu tun ??


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ist wirklich ruhig geworden...Viel zu tun ??


Reitet wahrscheinelich sein RR ein


----------



## Kwi-Schan (29. Juni 2004)

@Taunustour: Tja, so wie es aussieht, wird das bei mir nix     - mein Schwiegervater hat Hilfe angefordert, um seine Terrasse umzubauen...  Tut mir leid, ich bin selbst geknickt, denn ich hatte zwar meine Hilfe angeboten, aber er kam Wochen nicht in die Gänge und jetzt das...  

@ippie - Meine Frau hat's neulich in der Metro etwas gut gemeint, so dass wir 15kg Grillkohle zuviel haben (das hätte echt für einen Scheiterhaufen gereicht...  - wenn ich was mitbringen soll, sag Bescheid!

@all - Habt Ihr schon gesehen - es gibt eine neue Anzeige: Jetzt hat jeder ein "Karma"... Was das wohl wieder soll?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Lupo (29. Juni 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Taunustour: Tja, so wie es aussieht, wird das bei mir nix     ...Viele Grüße
> Christian


net schlimm, so wies aussieht wird´s bestimmt net die letzte Taunustour dieser Art sein  

Geuss, Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juni 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Erdi, da bist Du der richtige für`s Weißbrot.
> Volker



Ha, genau, das ises. Das krieg ich hin ... wieviel hundert dürfen es sein   

Gerade von Tour zurück ... SCH... HartesTeil   ... ich will mein Fully zurück  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (30. Juni 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, genau, das ises. Das krieg ich hin ... wieviel hundert dürfen es sein
> 
> Gerade von Tour zurück ... SCH... HartesTeil   ... ich will mein Fully zurück
> 
> Erdi01


 Mit dem Weißbrot muß ich Dich entäuschen. Hugo will die Baguettes schon besorgen. Aber wenn Du willst kannste Ketschup und 3-4 Grillsaußen mitbringen ?? 

Zwischenstand:   Zum Grillstammtisch   kommen bislang 15  Erwachsene (9 Männer 6 Frauen) und 4 Kinder  Es fehlen aber noch einige Rückmeldungen. Leute, bitte seid so lieb und geht mir auch ne kurze Rückmeldung wenn Ihr nicht kommt  Danke !!

Grüzi

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Weißbrot muß ich Dich entäuschen. Hugo will die Baguettes schon besorgen. Aber wenn Du willst kannste Ketschup und 3-4 Grillsaußen mitbringen ??
> Google



O.K. Auch recht !!!

Erdi01


----------



## hoschie (1. Juli 2004)

moin leute,

bin auch aus der hanauer gegend (langenselbold) und genau wie der Zacherl immer auf der suche nach bergab-fahrten (bergauf nur weil man ja irgendwie hochkommen muss).
wir fahren deshalb gerne aufm buchberg und im rodenbacher wald. da gibts dann schonmal kleinere abfahrten und auch kleinere sprünge...genug um spaß zu haben...deshalb an alle und speziell an Zacherl: 
wir können uns ja mal treffen am buchberg (bahnhof/langenselbold). wie gesagt, ein paar freunde und ich fahren da jedes WE.

grüße vom hoschie


----------



## Google (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Nicht bÃ¶se sein wenn ich so einen langen Beitrag hier im Thread reinsetze. Ich mÃ¶chte nur allen noch mal die Gelegenheit geben evtl. noch auf den fahrenden Zug mit aufzusteigen.   Alles andere versuch ich Ã¼ber PM zu regeln. 

Jedenfalls freu ich mich, daÃ sich doch so viele Interessierte fÃ¼r den Mallorcatrip gefunden haben. Damit beschrÃ¤nkt sich unser Thread  âTouren rund um Hanauâ nicht mehr nur alleine auf Odenwald- Spessart- oder Taunustouren sondern erfÃ¤hrt durch den geplanten Mallorcatrip eine weitere sinnvolle ErgÃ¤nzung, die sicherlich noch mehr Forumsteilnehmer anlocken wird.   

FÃ¼r Mallorca im Januar interessieren sich bislang: Ich, Ippie, Sakir, Erdi01, Yakko und Maixle. 

So Leute, jetzt wirdâs ernst  :

*Als Reisetermin schlage ich bevorzugt vor: Donnerstag 27.01.05 â Montag 31.01.05.*
Ersatzweise geht auch Donnerstag 20.01.05 â Montag 24.01.05. SpÃ¤ter gehtâs bei mir nicht, weil ich das sonst nicht mit den geplanten Skiturns im Februar hinbekomme. FrÃ¼her sollte es nicht sein, da ansonsten noch keine MandelblÃ¼te begonnen hat und es auch noch kÃ¤lter sein dÃ¼rfte.  

Die FlÃ¼ge zu beiden genannten Terminen sind optimal, wir kommen Donnerstagsmittags um 14:00 Uhr an und fliegen montagabends um 20:00 Uhr zurÃ¼ck !! Preis immer noch optimal, Hin- und RÃ¼ck insgesamt 58 Euronen.
http://www.billigflieger.de/
Unser Limit von 300 â¬ wird somit *auf alle FÃ¤lle nicht Ã¼berschritten*. Ich schÃ¤tze 200 â¬ ohne Verpflegung und Transfer werden es werden. Freie Ferienwohnungen gibt es zu dieser Zeit ohne Ende, die Euch mitgeteilte Preisklasse kann eingehalten werden ( bis *maximal* 25 Euro pro Person bei 4 PersFeWo). Ich versuch irgendwo an der OstkÃ¼ste zwischen Santanyi und Cala Ratjada eine Bleibe zu finden weil dort die MandelblÃ¼te schon im vollen Gange sein soll und in der Gegend einige Touren beschrieben sind (Kauf auÃerdem noch ne Karte und ein Tourenbuch Mallorca !). Ersatzweise, falls es wider Erwarten Probleme mit dem Bikeverleih gibt, schau ich mal nach ner Bleibe in Alcudia, da es dort sehr viele gibt und von dort wohl auch die meisten Touren gestartet werden. Fahrradverleiher gibt es jedenfalls jede Menge. Ich hab gestern schon einige Anfragen abgeschickt, noch keine Antworten. Aber das dÃ¼rften wir auch hinbekommen. *Ich schlage fÃ¼r das weitere Verfahren vor:*  

 Das Ihr Euch erst mal Ã¤uÃert, ob Ihr nun fest dabei seid und der bevorzugte Termin fÃ¼r Euch ok ist (Ich flieg Ã¼brigens auf alle FÃ¤lle hin wenn wenigstens einer von Euch jetzt mitfÃ¤hrt) 

 Sobald dies geklÃ¤rt ist, prÃ¼f ich noch mal ob genÃ¼gend PlÃ¤tze im Flieger frei sind und stelle Euch dann den Link zur VerfÃ¼gung wo Ihr bitte umgehend Euren Flug bucht. Wenn Ihr kurzfristig vorm Flug krank werdet, mÃ¼Ãt Ihr Euch dann selbst um die Stornierung kÃ¼mmern. Wegen der Ferienwohnung ist das nicht so tragisch wenn einer ausfÃ¤llt, die Kosten verteilen sich auf alle. Deswegen werde ich,

 Sobald alle Ihren Flug gebucht haben, eine FeWo entsprechend der Anzahl der Personen buchen die mitfahren, mich um die RÃ¤der und um den Transfer(Infos) kÃ¼mmern. Ich informiere per PM.

Ãbrigens: Meine Frau sucht immer noch Mitfahrerrinnen......

Ich hoff ich hab nix vergessen. @ Erdi01 @ Die Mehrheit hat sich fÃ¼r die klassischen Asphalttouren mit dem RR ausgesprochen....Trotzdem noch Interesse ??

So da bin ich mal gespannt wie viel am Ende mitfahren. Ich jedenfalls freu mich schon. *Nur noch knapp 7 Monate !!   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

was Malle betrifft, bin ich dabei. Nur mit RR und Asphalt bin ich nicht so einverstanden. Ich möchte lieber mein Bike mitnehmen (ich klär, ob das geht) und die Berge etwas unsicher machen. 5 Tage Rennrad ist mir zuviel. Aber wir müssen ja nicht alle Touren zusammen fahren. Die Preise sind ja alle im Rahmen und da hoffen wir auf freie Plätze im Flieger.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Ippie (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also Flüge sind noch bei Air Berlin und Expedia (bis 6 Personen geschaut) verfügbar. 

und tschüss

Volker


----------



## eDw (1. Juli 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda, tbos oder sonst. grundlageninteressierte  (@edw, sorry, hat bei mir letzte woche einfach nciht mehr geklappt)
> wie siehtsn bei euch die woche aus?wollt morgen mittw3och und donnerstag wenns geht je 100km machen, und ma was anderes als nur main



Taj Hugo, das waere Deine Chance letzte Woche gewesen. 106 Kilometer GA1 und nicht am Main entlang.    
Hab mein Training fuer diese Woche abgeschlossen, aber wenn Du oder irgend ein anderer Lust hat auf GA 1 und keinen Main, dann meldet Euch mal. Vorzugsweise Dienstag oder Mittwoch ab 17 Uhr. Der Keiler grunzt schon   

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Google (1. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was Malle betrifft, bin ich dabei. Nur mit RR und Asphalt bin ich nicht so einverstanden. Ich möchte lieber mein Bike mitnehmen (ich klär, ob das geht) und die Berge etwas unsicher machen. 5 Tage Rennrad ist mir zuviel. Aber wir müssen ja nicht alle Touren zusammen fahren. Die Preise sind ja alle im Rahmen und da hoffen wir auf freie Plätze im Flieger.
> 
> ...


Uuups ?  Da haben wir uns offensichtlich falsch verstanden ?? Evtl. können wir zwei Gruppen machen...Mit der Orientierung bei Mtb-Touren, also bei größtenteils nicht asphaltierten Wegen, trau ich mir jedenfalls auf unbekannten Terrain nichts zu. Hab ja schon so meine Probleme   SteelManni empfahl mir schon nur geführte Touren in Malle...
Ich wollt eigentlich meine Grundlage auf Asphalt für das neue Jahr auffrischen. Aber ich denk ob RR oder MTB. Wir werden alle auf unser Kosten kommen   

Wie kommst Du auf 5 Tage   Im Januar wird es ziemlich früh dunkel. Da is am Ankunftstag nichts mehr mit Biken . Ich dachte eher an Freitag - bis Sonntag (also 3 Tage) schön ausgedehnt und intensiv  Biken und am Montag lassen wir es gemütlich auslaufen...mal sehen zu was wir da noch Lust haben  

@ Alle @ Ich hab gestern mit tboy telefoniert. Der ist intensiiiiiiivst dabei seinen Trainingsplan abzuarbeiten. Und der scheint nicht ohne zu sein !! Deshalb ist's so ruhig. Jedenfalls kommt er und seine Verlobte auch zum Grillstammtisch. Er wird sicherlich berichten...Jetzt sind wir schon 17 Erwachsene !!


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Juli 2004)

So ich muß mich doch auch mal wieder zu wort melden nachdem schon einige nachgefragt haben was los sei. Google hats ja schon berichtet wir haben gestern Tel. und ich hab ja schihm schon geschildert was los ist.

Nun ja so isses halt wenn ich irgendwann wieder vorne mit dabei sein will dann muß ich mich halt ran halten und das durch ziehen.

Aber einzelheiten und Details werd ich dann am Stammtisch berichten und jede Frage beantworten    

Ach ja wer lust hat ich werde am Samtag und auch morgen KB/G1 Einheiten fahren morgen 3std und am Samtag 4std, das heißt mit nem Puls Schnitt von ca 130 und nem Schnitt von knappen 30 im flachen aber ohne jegliche Pause voll durch, wer also intresse hat kann sich bei mir melden begleitung ist immer herzlich willkommen. 

Jetzt mal zum Straßenrennen in Bruchköbel ich könnte mich jetzt noch schwarz ärgern   Aber gut das war mein erstes Straßenrennen seit ner halben Ewigkeit und ich hab so gut wie alles falsch gemacht. Was mir im nachhinein klar geworden ist.
Das Rennen war ja nicht sehr lang 30km und Bergpreis war vielleicht auch nicht die richtige Bezeichnung bei drei Runden sind 300hm zusammen gekommen (Bergpreis  ) 

Gut los gehts also es war ne Mäute von ca 30 Fahrern. Ich Idiot hab das ganze Feld schön suverän über zwei runden Angeführt konnte auch immer mal wieder kleine Lücken fahren die aber sofort wieder geschlossen wurden und was passiert anfang der dritten jemand fährt ne Attacke am einziegen von zwei kleinen Anstiegen der leibe Torsten verschaltet sich und plötzlich ist das ganze Feld an Ihm voerbei     nund ja als einzelner bei nem Straßenrennen und dann die vorigen zwei runden nur angeführt da holt sich so ein geschlossenes Feld bei Tempo in der letzten Rund sehr schlecht ein. Aber ich hab gekämpft bis zum zweiten klaien Anstieg hatte ich sie dann wieder aber dann hat auch schon der nächste die Entscheidende Attacke gefahren und da hab ich mir gedacht leck mich jetzt nicht mehr. War eh schon am Anschlag von der Verfolgung und da wär nichts mehr gegangen.

Aber schön dumm zwei Runden anführen und dann dann sowas, aber gut es war das Erste und weitere werden kommen.

Ich hab mich aber entschieden gegen Winteranfang wieder in einen Verein zu treten und ein C Lizenz zu lösen ist einfach der bessere Weg da kann ich mehr Straßenrennen fahren und bei den Maras ändert sich eh nicht viel weil ja eh gemeinsam gewertet wird ausser das ich dann im Vorderen startblock steh  

Gruß Torsten


----------



## bikerfuzzy (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo an alle Malle Freaks,

bin bereits zweimal mit meiner Frau im Tramuntana Gebirge auf malle unterwegs gewesen. Ist absolut schön, aber man muss wissen wo#s lang geht   Da es keine offiziellen wanderwege gibt sonder viel Privatgrund. 

Ich kann ja mal beim Stammtisch ein wenig berichten, aber zum reinen Rennrad Kilomater kloppen ist die Insel viel zu schade!!

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## bikerfuzzy (1. Juli 2004)

Hi, ich nochmal,

gibts eigentlich schon Pläne für Sonntag? Ich würde sogar diesmal eine spätere Startzeit akzeptieren   
Hab nämlich frei bekommen   und will mal so richtig lange fahren (3 Burgentour im Odenwald ??)

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Ippie (2. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] schön wieder was von Dir zu hören. Interessanter Bericht. Man lernt nie aus, wenn's um taktische fahren geht. Aber Du hattest die meisten Führungskilometer.  

@[email protected] Ich fahre am Samstag mit und bin abends noch auf einen 30. Geburtstag. Das wird nichts, sorry

@[email protected] stimmt, es ist Winter und es wird früh dunkel!  Da ich im Winter noch nie im süden war, ist mir das glatt entfallen. Also max. 4 Tage.

ciao

Volker


----------



## Lupo (2. Juli 2004)

bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich nochmal,
> 
> gibts eigentlich schon Pläne für Sonntag? Ich würde sogar diesmal eine spätere Startzeit akzeptieren
> Hab nämlich frei bekommen   und will mal so richtig lange fahren (3 Burgentour im Odenwald ??)
> ...


moin Mathias,
kannste nicht deinen "Dienst" tauschen und am Samstag mitfahren?
3 Burgen gibt´s da leider net aber ich denke ausreichend hm, nen paar nette Trails   und wenn´s heut nochmal regnet    

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (2. Juli 2004)

So Leute viel Spass beim Touren, ich mach mal ernst.
Bin über das WE in M biem 24 H Race, meld mich da nach wieder .

Ciao und Hugo bist gleich


----------



## Miss Marple (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jungs, Wolfgang hat mich doch überredet morgen mitzufahren    . Bitte nicht erschrecken ich werde ab und zu den "Chickenway" benützen um euch nicht über Gebühr aufzuhalten, find mich ja im Taunus ganz gut zurecht  . 

@[email protected] Es wäre schön wenn du trotz Weinfest morgen mitfahren könntest   .

@Laufand + [email protected] vielleicht kommt ihr ja doch mit. @[email protected]  leider weiß Wolfgang deinen Namen nicht (Männer !!!  )keine Angst ich fahr die "Chickenways" gerne allein und du darst mit den Jungs heizen  .

@[email protected] schön das du mitkommst   .

Bis morgen, Martina


----------



## maixle (2. Juli 2004)

Gudde,

nach Tagen heftigster Arbeitsbelastung komme ich nun endlich mal wieder dazu ein Lebenszeichen von mir zu geben. Aber wie ich sehe füllt Google die Moderatorenrolle hier mehr als gut aus. Vielen Dank dafür, insbesondere was die Orga des Grillabends anbetrifft. Und natürlich auch Ippie und seiner Frau für die Ausrichtung.

@tboy: freut mich mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Wann gibt es endlich Autogrammkarten von Dir?

@Taunustour: Sorry Lupo, muss leider schon wieder absagen, da ich einen Termin von meiner Frau vergessen habe. Muss morgen nämlich auf der Lahn mit ihrem Lehrerkollegium paddeln gehen. Naja, man muss eben wissen, wenn man eine Lehrerin heiratet, heiratet man auch gleich das gesamte Kollegium mit. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

@Geburtsag: Allen denjenigen, die ich vergessen haben sollte: Nachträglich nochmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag und Gottes Segen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Spass im Taunus und bis spätestens nächsten Samstag.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Lupo (2. Juli 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am Wochenende werde ich leider auch nicht zum Fahren kommen, aber der 3.7 ist natürlich gebongt.
> 
> Viele Grüsse und ride on dudes
> Maixle
> GT rulez



so?



			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Taunustour: Sorry Lupo, muss leider schon wieder absagen, da ich einen Termin von meiner Frau vergessen habe. Muss morgen nämlich auf der Lahn mit ihrem Lehrerkollegium paddeln gehen.



aha!    sorry, konnt ich mir einfach net verkneifen


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Es wäre schön wenn du trotz Weinfest morgen mitfahren könntest   .
> Bis morgen, Martina



Servus ... ich habs noch vor. Wenn ich morgen rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komm. Vielleicht fahr ich ja die Chickenwings mit. Muß mich immer noch  mit dem Hardtail rumärgern  

@google, Malle ... O.K. ich bin dabei  Weis noch nicht ob RR, MTB oder Beides  Überleg mir gerade ob ich mir ein RR anschaffen soll. Werde glaube in nächster Zeit mir mal eins in der Bikeschmiede meines Vertrauens übers WE leihen um zu sehen ob mir das liegt oder nicht.

Habe zum Thema RR NULL Ahnung  Kenn keine Größe, keine Gruppen 105, Ultegra etc. Vielleicht können nich die RRler hier im Thread mal aufklären. Auf was ich achten muß und welche Gruppe entspricht welcher im MTB-Bereich, damit könnt ich schon was anfangen. Also spuckt's aus ...  
Was wäre z.B. von sowas zu halten: http://www.bicycles.de/epages/bicyc...0eb2006e5/Product/View/121684?CatID=350000920

@Sakir ... hattest Du Dich nicht auch mal mit RR beschäftigt  

@Ippie ... wenn Du Info zum Thema Rad in Flieger hast, dann las mich das mal wissen.

So, werde jetzt mal den Feierabend einläuten ...

Erdi01


----------



## blackbike__ (2. Juli 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs, Wolfgang hat mich doch überredet morgen mitzufahren    . Bitte nicht erschrecken ich werde ab und zu den "Chickenway" benützen um euch nicht über Gebühr aufzuhalten, find mich ja im Taunus ganz gut zurecht  .
> 
> @Erd[email protected] Es wäre schön wenn du trotz Weinfest morgen mitfahren könntest   .
> 
> ...




wir kommen nun doch mit (bin die "freundin"), schön dass ich mal nicht die einzige frau bin   und berghoch nehm ich auch gerne die chickenways   

bis morgen denn, lg, mecki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Juli 2004)

@ Erdi, Sakir, Ippie @ Hurra, Malle wird wahr !!   Wir werden uns schon einig was wir fahren  Mit Euch hier im Thread kanns nur gut werden  @ Alle @ Es sind noch Plätze frei !! Ihr wisst doch: Je mehr desto Fun !!  

So en bisschen hab ich den Überblick übern Grillstammtisch verloren   Aber ich hab ja ne Liste auf der Arbeit   bikkerfuzzy, Frau und Twins kommen nun auch, bice-actibv und Freundin haben mir heute zugesagt    Wir dürften jetzt so 20 Erwachsene sein, Salate gibts in allen Variationen. 

Das Einzige was wir noch nicht haben ist Kuchen...falls es überhaupt erwünscht ist ???

@ Blackbike, etc. morgige Tourenteilnehmer @ Ich freu mich Euch kennen zu lernen ( natürlich die ich noch nicht kenne   ) Wird sicher ne tolle Gruppe morgen.

Also bis denne

Frank


----------



## bikerfuzzy (2. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin Mathias,
> kannste nicht deinen "Dienst" tauschen und am Samstag mitfahren?
> 3 Burgen gibt´s da leider net aber ich denke ausreichend hm, nen paar nette Trails   und wenn´s heut nochmal regnet
> 
> Gruss, Wolfgang



Hallo Wolfgang,

habe schon von der tollen taunustour gelesen, aber das lässt sich bei mir leider nicht einrichten, schade. 

naja, beim Grillstammtisch sehen wir uns mal wieder alle und können vielleicht mal wieder nen termin finden. Die beiden kleinen Schreihälse sind halt schon anspruchsvoll was die betreuung betrifft.   

Gruß,

Matthias


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2004)

morsche,

sagt mal, wer von euch hat denn dieses Wetter bestellt ??? 
man man das schüttet wie wahnsinnig.....
bei der Webcam vom Feldberg sieht es sehr düüüüüüsig aus....
Also vergesst eure Schutzbleche und Taucheranzüge nicht )))

Michael


----------



## Lupo (3. Juli 2004)

bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> habe schon von der tollen taunustour gelesen, aber das lässt sich bei mir leider nicht einrichten, schade. ...Matthias


Ich kann dich trösten   Wie ich Christian schon gesagt habe wird die Tour in dieser Gegend nicht die letzte gewesen sein, falls sie bei diesem shice Wetter überhaupt stattfindet  
Wobei wir schon beim Thema wären: Falls jemand aufgrund der Wetterlage heute keine Lust hat im Taunus zu biken kann ich das irgendwie nachvollziehen   also postet mal. Die Jungs aus dem WW haben schon vorher aus einem anderen Grund gecancelt. Als "Lotse" geh ich logischerweise als Letzter von Bord  

 Wolfgang

moin Michael! wie ich sehe biste noch hochmotiviert


----------



## Ippie (3. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen.

also ich werde bei diesem Wetter nicht mitfahren. Es schüttet wie aus Kübeln. Und in der Vorhersage sagten sie was von nachlassenden Schauern.  Die Schauer haben auch nachgelassen und zum Dauerregen gewechselt!  Die ganze Woche schien morgens die Sonne und heute das!    
Vielleicht kann man heute mittag noch ne Runde drehen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dich trösten   Wie ich Christian schon gesagt habe wird die Tour in dieser Gegend nicht die letzte gewesen sein, falls sie bei diesem shice Wetter überhaupt stattfindet
> Wobei wir schon beim Thema wären: Falls jemand aufgrund der Wetterlage heute keine Lust hat im Taunus zu biken kann ich das irgendwie nachvollziehen   also postet mal. Die Jungs aus dem WW haben schon vorher aus einem anderen Grund gecancelt. Als "Lotse" geh ich logischerweise als Letzter von Bord
> 
> Wolfgang
> ...


Ohh ja, ich bin richtig f.... aufs fahren )))
ich bin sogar so drauf, das wir gerne mit Regenkleidung eine Schlammschlacht machen können   
ich will heute unbedingt ein bissel radeln und wenn wir es wie Ippie gesagt hat, erst heute Mittag ansetzen..... 
für meinen Geschmack war ich die letzten Tage zu faul gewesen.....

Michael


----------



## Google (3. Juli 2004)

Schade   Hatte mich echt auf die heutige Tour gefreut...aber es macht bei dem Wetter keinen Sinn. Ich hab grad mit  Michael telefoniert, er siehts genauso und vieleicht fahren wir heut nochmal kurzfristig ne Tour...

Auf ein Neues !! Kann man da nur sagen....Supe Sommer diese Jahr  

An die Mallorcazusager:Da ja jetzt klar ist, das wir auf alle Fälle fahren, könnten wir doch eigentlich schon mal den Flug buchen ???? Ich werd dies im Laufe des heutigen Tages machen und schick Euch ne PM. Alle anderen Interesssierten haben noch Zeit bis zur FeWe-Reservierung, die im Laufe der nächsten Woche erfolgen wird.....wie lange da noch ein Platz im Flieger frei ist, weis ich allerdings nicht...

Grüße Frank


----------



## Lupo (3. Juli 2004)

hab eben noch mit laufand telefoniert:
Die Taunustour ist für heute endgültig abgesagt.

erdi ist auch informiert.

bis demnächst, Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2004)

Genau ... bin aus dem Bett geholt worden  und dahin verschwinde ich jetzt gleich wieder. Bin gar nicht böse das es heut ausfällt  

Vielleicht ergibt sich später noch was ... oder morgen @bikerfuzzys Burgentour. Er kann ja noch mal kontreter werden  

Hier pisst es wie S... gut nächtle ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (3. Juli 2004)

@ Erdi, Sakir, Ippie @ Wie gerade mit Euch telefonisch abgesprochen hab ich (und auch schon Erdi   ) wie folgt gebucht:

Auf Billigflieger.de gegangen. und das Angebot direkt über Air Berlin gebucht(Zusammen 58 Euro):

*Hin  * am Donnerstag 27.01.05, Flugnr.: AB 9872, 7:00 Uhr Abflug, 9:15 Uhr Ankunft 

*Zurück* am Montag 31.01.05, Flugnr.: AB 9873, 15:30 Abflug, 17:50 Ankunft

Wenns Probleme oder Rückfragen gibt, meine Telefonnummern müßt Ihr ja haben.

@ Alle @ So auch für Euch die Infos, damit Ihr, falls Ihr noch mitkommen wollt, auch den gleichen Flug bucht  Wie Ihr seht, haben sich in der kurzen Zeit schon die Flugzeiten geändert...

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi, Sakir, Ippie @ Wie gerade mit Euch telefonisch abgesprochen hab ich (und auch schon Erdi   ) wie folgt gebucht:
> .....


und der Michael auch   

fehlt noch der Ippie........

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Juli 2004)

Oh man das mit dem Wetter ist doch nicht war oder   Hoffentlich haben die Jungs in München wenigstens besseres Wetter 24 Race bei dem Wetter na danke  

Ich muß laut plan heute 4 std fahren das kann ich ja dann wohl auf der Rolle abreisen   aber was solls was einen nicht umbringt macht einen nur härter    Bin gestern schon 3 std gefahren und davon 1 1/2 in strömendem Regen danach hab ich ausgesehen wie ein nasser Pudel und die Leute auf der Straße haben vielleicht doof geguckt   

Also unser Thread ist doch echt klasse man müsste für die nächsten Forumswahlen diesen Thread vorschlagen für die spontansten und dann auch wirklich durchgeführten Veranstaltungen    Mallorca hörst sich echt gut an aber ihr seit mir sicher nicht böse wenn ich da nicht teilnehme. Wenn dann hatte ich da von meiner seite aus eher an eine ganze Woche gedacht aber halt für GA als Vorbereitung fürs kommende Jahr gesetzte Km Leistung sollten dann aber schon um die 700-1000 sein.

Klasse das wir so viele beim Grillstammtisch sind freu mich schon euch alle mal wieder auf einem haufen zu sehen. Ich denke wenn Kuchen gewünscht wird oder süße leckerreien dann lässt sich das sicherlich machen, ich werde diesbezüglich mal mit Kati reden    aber sagt ncohmal bescheid ob Ihr überhaupt wollt  

Grüße vom Trainingstier Torsten


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2004)

GÄÄÄHHHNNN ... wieder wach  

Hmmm ... jetzt scheint die Sonne ... zumindest in Bad Dietzenbach. 

Werd jetzt mal zur Bikeschmiede pilgern. Mich vermessen lassen und mal ein bisschen über RR quatschen. Mal ein Date ausmachen an dem ich eins übers WE haben kann um mal zu sehen wies auf so nem Hobel is  

DENN ... sind nur noch 6 Monate 24 Tage bis zum Tag X   

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2004)

Ahoi

also ich wage es mal, einen Termin anzusetzen 
ich habe vor, Lupo´s Haustour ab 14 Uhr zu beginnen.
Es werden von mir aus ca 50-60km, jehh nachdem, wie weit wir die Hohestrasse entlang radel..... 
es sind ein paar kleiner Anstiege dabei und ein angenhmer Singeltrail
alles in allem sehr gut zu fahren und auch nicht zu matschig   
wer Lust oder Laune hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen (Startzeit ist auch variabel)

@tboy0709: 4 Stunden Rolle ist hart, haste wenigstens davor eine Klotze...   
letztens hat es auf meiner Heimfahrt zwischen Mühlheim und Steinheim geschüttet wie Wutz, ich war total durchnässt und komme dann in Steinheim rein und es waren nichtmal die Strassen naß... da haben die Leute auch ganz komisch geschaut...   

Michael


----------



## Google (3. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> also ich wage es mal, einen Termin anzusetzen
> ich habe vor, Lupo´s Haustour ab 14 Uhr zu beginnen.
> ...



Ok, ich fahre mit   14:15 Uhr bei mir unten am Main an der kleinen Holzbrücke ????

@ Ippie @ Kommste mit ? Evtl. lässt sich noch an der Startzeit feilen

@ tboy @ Hmmm..... Lecker Küchli !!   Fahr doch Mallorca mit und mach ne Woche draus !!


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich fahre mit   14:15 Uhr bei mir unten am Main an der kleinen Holzbrücke ????
> 
> @ Ippie @ Kommste mit ? Evtl. lässt sich noch an der Startzeit feilen


Bingo, werde dort sein.

@Lupo, Miss Marple, Alle: wir wären dann ca. 14:45 am   Hannes.......Lust ???

Michael


----------



## Ippie (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ebenfalls gebucht!  
@[email protected] Fahrrad kostet 30 Euro komplett. Es muß nur eingepackt werden. Ob sich das für 3 Tage lohnt, weiß ich auch noch nicht. Nur schon die Aktion vom Flughafen zur FeWo und zurück. Stell Dir mal vor, wir hättem 4 Fahrräder dabei. Für jeden Bus/Taxi ein Problem. Wir können das ja noch ausdikutieren.

nis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (3. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Bingo, werde dort sein.
> 
> @Lupo, Miss Marple, Alle: wir wären dann ca. 14:45 am   Hannes.......Lust ???
> 
> Michael



hi,
Das wird heut nix mehr.
Lust hätten wir schon, aber hab mich grad im Gartenmarkt mit Arbeit eingedeckt und jetzt ist buddeln angesagt. 

viel Spass, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (3. Juli 2004)

@ Sakir @ Volker hat sich auch gerad für Lupos Hausstrecke angemeldet  Wenn das nicht flexibel ist   Er kommt bei mir vorbei.

@ Ippie @ Hört sich eifgentlich gut an mit den 30 Euronen fürs Rad. Mal schauen was sich draus machen lässt.

Neues wegen meinem Univega: Der Vetreter war endlich beim bike-activ. Ich krieg einen neuen Rahmen  Meinen Alten gibt es aber nicht mehr ( evtl. noch im Werk) und ich hätt vielleicht die Möglichkeit zum Einkaufsdifferenzpreis einen besseren Rahmen zu kriegen. Wär ne echte Gelegenheit. Ich werd mich mal vom Günter beraten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ippie @ Hört sich eifgentlich gut an mit den 30 Euronen fürs Rad. Mal schauen was sich draus machen lässt.


Da benötigt man aber eine gescheite Transportbox... 
und die wird sicherlich einiges kosten...
oder willste dein  Bike in Zeitungspapier einwickeln ?   

Michael


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2004)

hallo @ all :

wir starten morgen zur ultimativen vordertaunusrund. siehe lmb ! wer will kann sich gerne anschließen !


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2004)

Also,
hier mal die Tour-Daten von Lupo´s allgemein sehr beliebter Hausstrecke
55,4km / 335 hm / 21,8 Schnitt

@Lupo: ich habe de Strecke 100%tig genommen, so als wärst du als "Vater" der Strecke dabei gewesen => wir waren auch bei der Eissdiele  )) 
die kommende Woche müsste mein Tretlager + Kassettte etc. kommen, könntest du dann mir eventuell mal ein bissel mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, beim wechseln.... ich hätte gerne jemanden beim ersten mal dabei, der sich besser auskennt ! ! !

@Steelmanni: wann haste dieses Woche mal Zeit, für eine Runde auf und um den Hanhnenkam ??? 

@Ippie: an was für eine Strecke haste denn am kommenden Samstag morgen gedacht ??? eventuell würde ich mich anschliessen !

@Erdi01 : und was ist bei dem Besuch der B##e#####e#e rausgekommen ???

@All: morgen Mittag bin ich Unterwegs, Nachmittags wäre ich eventuell zu einer Runde bereit ! ! !


Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2004)

@Google, Sakir, Ippie ... na seid Ihr trocken geblieben  Wo solls auf Malle denn eigentlich hingehen, habt Ihr schon mal drüber gesprochen  

Die 30 EUR fürs Bike hin und her hab ich auch schon gefunden. Bin auch am überlegen ob das für so ein Kurztripp Sinn macht. Dafür kann ich mir sicher eins vor Ort leihen. Ist halt aber dann nich meins und das stört mich dann irgendwie wieder  

Der Transport im Flieger ans sich ist doch kein Problem und auch mim Bus auf de Insel nicht. Auch wenn wir alle die Eigenen mitnehmen sollten. 
@Sakir, verpackt wird das in einem Kartoon eines Neurades. Den gibts zum Nulltarif bei jedem Deadler  

Ach ja, Dealer ... ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht mit RR. Also preislich mal wieder openend  Da muß ich mir schon ein Limit setzen   Werd an einem der nächsten WE bei schönem Wetter  das RR des Chefs höchstpersönlich bewegen  Werd es hier posten wenns soweit is, vielleicht begleitet mich jemand ... mim Bus, damit man mich dann einsammeln kann, wenn mir alle Knochen weh tun. Denn eins is klar, wenn ich so ein RR unter Ar... hab läuft nix unter 100 KM. Hoffentlich nem ich den Mund nich zu voll   
Rennrad mit 3-fach Kurbeln hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen gehabt. Sieht irgendwie affig aus. Ich würds aber glaub auch nehmen  Solange man damit nicht nach Italien macht, kein Problem mein der Dealer. Dort würde man gleich erschossen mit sowas ... hmmm ... na gut, muß nur nach Malle   
Hab im Anschluß dann bei Bycicles reingeschaut. Eins is klar, an das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kommt keiner ran. Weis aber noch nich ob ich mir dort, beim Dealer oder überhaupt eins zulegen werde. Mal meine Runde damit abwarten.

zurück zum MTB ... morgen will ich auch ne Runde drehen. Startzeit und -ort flexibel. Wer hat außer Sakir noch Lust  (OF und DTZ hat heut Ruhetag gehabt    ) Kleiner Abstecher auf en Binselberg, guggen ob die Windräder noch stehen ... nur so als Beispiel 

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (3. Juli 2004)

Hi nochmal,
haben grad lecker Pizza gefuttert und ne Flasche Cabernet Sauvignon aus Cali dazu gepetzt. Der Stoff hat mit 13,5 Volt nen wahnsinns Drehmoment, also verlangt keine rethorischen Höchstleistungen mehr von mir.



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hallo @ all :
> 
> wir starten morgen zur ultimativen vordertaunusrund. siehe lmb ! wer will kann sich gerne anschließen !


Hört sich verlockend an, du lässt ja auch wirklich keinen Hubbel aus bei dieser Runde   aber eigentlich war der Sonntag bei uns ja zum relaxen gedacht und so begeben wir uns morgen Nachmittag in dei Klauen der Verwandschaft, da bleibt nur Zeit für ne kleine Vormittagsrunde  

@erdi: da wird´s auch nix mit Binselberg  & Co.



			
				sakir schrieb:
			
		

> die kommende Woche müsste mein Tretlager + Kassettte etc. kommen, könntest du dann mir eventuell mal ein bissel mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen, beim wechseln.... ich hätte gerne jemanden beim ersten mal dabei, der sich besser auskennt ! ! !


na klar, aber denk dran nen Schlüssel fürs Innenlager mitzubringen. Sowas hab ich net.

So, mal sehn ob noch was vom Cali - Vino übrig ist,  

bis denne,

 Wolfgang


----------



## laufand (3. Juli 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hallo @ all :
> 
> wir starten morgen zur ultimativen vordertaunusrund. siehe lmb ! wer will kann sich gerne anschließen !



Da bin ich doch dabei    (siehe LMB)

Bis morgen denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2004)

@laufand : sehr schön   

ich schick dir mal ne pn mit meiner handynummer für alle fälle ...

das wetter macht sich bisher ganz gut. trocken aber frisch ...


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Transport im Flieger ans sich ist doch kein Problem und auch mim Bus auf de Insel nicht. Auch wenn wir alle die Eigenen mitnehmen sollten.
> @Sakir, verpackt wird das in einem Kartoon eines Neurades. Den gibts zum Nulltarif bei jedem Deadler



Also wenn ich euch ne guten Tipp geben darf. Die eigenen Räder mitnehem ist doch immer am besten da gibts den meisten Spaß weils eben das eigene ist und man nicht irgeneinen Schrott von nem Verleiher bekommt wo schon zich andere drauf rum geeiert sind die viellecht keine Ahnung haben vom Radfahren   und die Räder schlecht gewartet sind und man nur Probleme hat mit denen. Aber Du kannst doch zum Transport DEIN HEIßGELIEBTES RAD nicht in nen alten Karton packen    wo ehemals ein Rad drin war war das zum Händler geliefert wurde. Für solche Transporte gibt es Spezielle Transportkoffer die es bei Deinem Händler zu leihen gibt oder wenn Du ihn gut kennest auch mal für um sonst. Die Dinger kann man dann abschleisen Sie sind Stoß und Bruchsicher Du glaubtst doch nicht das die Am Flughafen zimperlich umgehen mit Deine Sachen auch mit Deinem Rad nicht nicht mal mit rohen Eiern gehen die da zimperlich um. Hast wohl noch nie ne Reportage über Flughafengepäckabfertigung gesehen  Also ich würde mein allerheiligstes Rad nicht ohne so ein Ding verschicken   





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, Dealer ... ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht mit RR. Also preislich mal wieder openend  Da muß ich mir schon ein Limit setzen   Werd an einem der nächsten WE bei schönem Wetter  das RR des Chefs höchstpersönlich bewegen  Werd es hier posten wenns soweit is, vielleicht begleitet mich jemand ... mim Bus, damit man mich dann einsammeln kann, wenn mir alle Knochen weh tun. Denn eins is klar, wenn ich so ein RR unter Ar... hab läuft nix unter 100 KM. Hoffentlich nem ich den Mund nich zu voll
> Rennrad mit 3-fach Kurbeln hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen gehabt. Sieht irgendwie affig aus. Ich würds aber glaub auch nehmen  Solange man damit nicht nach Italien macht, kein Problem mein der Dealer. Dort würde man gleich erschossen mit sowas ... hmmm ... na gut, muß nur nach Malle
> Hab im Anschluß dann bei Bycicles reingeschaut. Eins is klar, an das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kommt keiner ran. Weis aber noch nich ob ich mir dort, beim Dealer oder überhaupt eins zulegen werde. Mal meine Runde damit abwarten.
> 
> Erdi01



So und jetzt mal zum Rennrad, da ich ja hier so ziemlich der einzige bin der sich in dem Metié näher auskennt mal ein paar Tipps von mir.
Ich hab ja gesehen Du hast auch schon bei Rennrad-news nachgefragt kannst die auch nochmal im Tour Forum beraten lassen dort ist wesentlich mehr los. 

So also Limit haste ja schon gesagt musste Dir selbst setzen. Ich würde aber zu keinem Renner greifen unter Shimano 105 oder Campa Centaure was de nimmtst ist reine Glaubensfrage. Der Unterschied besteht zwischen beiden bei Shimano schaltest Du mit dem Bremshebel und nem kleinen Hebel dahinter und bei Campa ist der Bremshebel starr und Du schaltest mit nem kleinen Hebel hinter dem Bremshebel und Seitlich am Bremshebel. Ob Dreifach oder klasisch ist auch geschmackssache. Wenn du genug schmackes in den Beine hast reicht zweifach  . Bzw In unseren Gefilden wo nur Mittelgebirge in der Umgebung sind reicht zweifach völlig aus Weil das Überstzungsverhältnis bei Dreifach für die Straße meiner Meinung nach einfach Sch.... ist.
Aber laß Dich mal nicht täuschen mit unter 100 km läuft da nichts. Die Belastung auf der Strßen ist eine völlig andere als im Gelände, dort hast Du ständig wechselde Belastungen mit Belastungsphasen und Erholungsphasen auf der Strße bei ebener Strecke bist Du ständig mit höherer Frequenz am Kurbeln ohne jegliche Pause auch wenn Du dort mit niedrigerem Puls unterwegs bist ist die Belastung für Muskeln und Sehen eine ganz andere. Also stell Dir 100 km auf der Straße nicht ganz so einfach vor wie Du denkst. Auch wenn die Bodenbeschaffenheit und Dein Gefährt einfacher zu handeln sind. Auf der Straße hast Du dafür z.B mit Wind zu kämpfen und der gleichen.
Das Fahren mit dem Rennrad fordert zudem eine andere einstellung zum fahren. Auf der Straße ist das ganze kein Touren mehr sondern sonder schweift unweigerlich zum Km Schruppen ab. Dort zählt halt eben das KM Sammeln aber das ist nicht negativ ab zu werten sondern kann wenn man denn Gefallen daran findet genauso spaß machen wie im Gelände.

Wenn du magst begeite ich Dich wenn Du den Renner zum Test hast    

Ach ja noch was bei Bycicles würd ich kein Rad kaufen ich hab mal gesehen wie dort beraten wird   und vom Preis her gibts fast überall vergleichbares sogar bei kleineren Händlern den Bycicles ist bei weitem nicht so billig wie Du an nimmst.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Gruß Torsten


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Juli 2004)

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von so nem Koffer


----------



## Google (4. Juli 2004)

@ Laufand, wissefux @  Grüßt Euch im Thread. Ich hoff wir fahren mal was zusammen. Wir sollten mal "Hanauthread meets Afterwork-Biker" organisieren    



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: wann haste dieses Woche mal Zeit, für eine Runde auf und um den Hanhnenkam ???
> 
> @Ippie: an was für eine Strecke haste denn am kommenden Samstag morgen gedacht ??? eventuell würde ich mich anschliessen !



@[email protected] Genau, wie sieht's aus ?? Momentan ist im Hr-Text der Dienstag der günstigste Tag zum Biken. Ansonsten wieder nur Regen  

Also wegen Samstag...ich weis ja nicht obs geht, ob Ihr Lust  habt...aber vor Wombach würd ich schon gerne mal wieder 2-3 Touren von circa 1100 Hm machen. In letzter Zeit war da nicht mehr so viel an Hm. Vielleicht könnten wir uns am Samstag gegen 10 Uhr in Mainflingen treffen und eben fahrn bis der Höhenmesser das Soll erreicht hat ??? Nicht so langsam, nicht so schnell....eben genau in der Geschwindigkeit um die 1100 ohne Pausen, bzw. mit nur kleinen Pausen durchzufahren. Wer hat Interesse ??



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, Sakir, Ippie ... na seid Ihr trocken geblieben  Wo solls auf Malle denn eigentlich hingehen, habt Ihr schon mal drüber gesprochen .............
> 
> .........Werd an einem der nächsten WE bei schönem Wetter  das RR des Chefs höchstpersönlich bewegen  Werd es hier posten wenns soweit is, vielleicht begleitet mich jemand ...



@ [email protected] Die Tour war nicht schlecht, ohne Regenguss  Den Trail sind wir in einem hohen Tempo gefahrn. Hat echt Fun gemacht. Am besten aber hat mir der Cappuccino und die angeregte Konversation hinsichtlich Malle gefallen. Haben uns fast weggeschmissen vor Lachen  Gell Sakir und Ippie  

Jedenfalls haben mich die Herrschaften gebeten doch mal nach ner günstigen Bleibe mit Halbpension zu schauen. Abends noch Kochen...das müsste nicht sein. Eine Sauna wäre auch genehm  Jungs, Jungs!!!!.....ich guck mal was sich machen lässt.  

Wenn Dein RR hast...mit dem Cross werd ich auf alle Fälle mithalten können. Wenn es passt bin ich dabei. Ich sags deshalb so, weil ich mir die nächsten Wochen noch ein paar Trainingsziele vorgenommen hab.

@[email protected] Danke für die Tipps. Vielkleicht nehm ich ja doch mein eigenes Rad mit   

So, ich muß dann mal


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2004)

@Tboy ... danke für die Infos   Du hast recht, mit dem Koffer. Der ist sicherlich besser aber auch teuer wenn man Ihn anschaffen muß. Ob bzw. welcher Dealer sowas verleiht weiß ich momentan nicht. Ich denke das mit dem ausgediehnten Karton is auf jeden Fall ne Alternative. Würde natürlich mein Bike in diese "Knallfolie" einwickeln um es bestmöglich zu schützen.

Zum Thema RR, wäre klasse wenn wir zusammen fahren würden  Gilt natürlich auch für Google  Also mein Limit is im Moment bei 1000-1200. Drunter läuft nach meinen Infos nix  Dafür bekommt man dann ne 105 oder eben auch schon Ulterga mit Mavic Cosmo bei Bycicles. So schlecht fand ich die Beratung dort gestern gar nicht. Er hat sich Zeit genommen, hat mir alles erklärt, kann alle Modelle probefahren, hat meine benötigten Größe ermittelt und würde extra meine Größe bestellen nur zum probe fahren  Scheint auch Ahnung gehabt zu haben, wußt das es Kinesis Rahmen sind, hat mir aber auch gesagt, das wenn ich ein RR-Freak bin bei Bycicles falsch wäre, denn es ist Standartware und sie können keine Maßanfertigungen anbieten. 

Wenn Du kleine Bikeschmieden hier in der Nähe kennst, die Ähnliches bieten können las es mich wissen. Mein vertrauter Dealer kommt da jedenfalls nicht mit   Er hat Cube als einzige bezahlbare RR-Marke. Da gehts bei 1000 los mit ner 105  Wenn man Custom bauen will, kann man sicher auch für kleines Geld zu nem gutem RR  kommen, das überleg ich mir gerade und schau mich in Ebay um ... Mein Favorit wäre natürlich wieder C'dale CAD 4 oder 5, haben bei RRs nach nem besseren Ruf als bei MTBs, wußt ich auch noch nicht. Aber unbezahlbar, vielleicht kann man was Gebrauchtes zum fairen Preis schnappen, mal sehen.

Freu mich schon auf en Grillstammtisch, da können wir sicher noch mal zum Thema RR quatschen.

So jetzt werd ich noch mal auf Tour gehen ...


Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (4. Juli 2004)

Ahoi

ich bin nun auch wieder daheim...... waren den ganzen Tag unterwegs.....

ich muss schon sagen, der Torsten hat irgendwo schon recht, das eigene Bike mitzunehmen, ist schon was anderes mit so einem Bike von dort.... aber lohnt sich der Stress für 3 Tage ??? 
wenn wir Boxen bekommen würde, für 30 Euo´s kann man es dann doch mitnehmen ! ich frage mal bei mir im Ort nach, ob die sowas verleihen.

@Erdi01 : mir hat ein Bekannter "Stevens" als RR empfohlen, die sollen sehr hochwertig sein und bezahlbar !

@Google, Ippie, Steelmanni: Dienstag wäre auch für mich am besten... also lasst uns etwas anstellen !!! 

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (4. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> @Google, Ippie, Steelmanni: Dienstag wäre auch für mich am besten... also lasst uns etwas anstellen !!!
> 
> Michael



Hallo @ all  

oh mann, hab grad einen Lesemarathon hinter mir!
Wenn ich nicht öfter mal reinschaue, komm ich ja kaum mit dem
lesen nach.  
Hab mich grad für den Grillstammtisch eingetragen.   
Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, ob mein Anhang mitkommt.  
Zum Grillen bringe ich einen Nudelsalat mit!  

Was Malle betrifft, so bin ich nicht dabei, weil ich mich für das RR-fahren
nicht begeistern kann.

@tboy, kann es sein das Du momentan gar kein Bike mehr fährst, 
und jede Mene RR-km schrubst? Bist Du in Wombach am Start?
Ich hab mich für die 90er Strecke angemeldet.

@ippie,sakir,google,... es tut mir ja leid, aber am Dienstag wollte
ich seit langem mal wieder mit den "Kahler'n" ne tour um den Hahnenkamm
drehen.  
Startzeit und treff ist um 18:45Uhr am "Mauseloch".

Wir können aber auch am Mittwoch wieder mal zusammen fahren.
Vielleicht ist Oliver ja auch wieder dabei!?!  
Dann vielleicht auch wieder um 18:00Uhr ab Parkplatz B8.  
Was meint Ihr?  

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2004)

... so wieder von meiner Tour zurück. 

Hätt ich mir schenken können. 50 von 70 KM im Regen gefahren. Die Beine wollten nicht, der Kreislauf wollte nich, weil zu wenig Flüssigkeit gestern und heut zu mir genommen. Ich hab mich zum  :kotz: gefühlt  Wenigstens war der Regen lauwarm  

@Tboy ... Nachtrag zum Thema RR ... Du hast sicher auch recht, das RR fahren was anderes ist als MTB. Denke aber das ich damit weniger Probleme haben werde, da ich auch mim MTB mehr tourenorientiert bin und gerne mal nen verblockten Singltrail auslas  Ich macht mir über die gestreckte Sitzposition auf em RR mehr gedanken. Ob mir da der Rücken und Nacken Probleme macht ... wird er sicherlich, fragt sich wie viel und wie man sich daran gewöhnt.

@Sakir ... von Stevens habe ich in den RR Foren auch schon gelesen. Wird immer in einem Atemzug mit Cube genannt. Muß ich mir auch mal anschauen, wo es bei denen los geht.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (4. Juli 2004)

@ Steelmanni @ Wir werden wohl doch eher mit dem MTb in Malle fahrn. Vielleicht ist ein Tag RR dabei. Das nur mal zur Info..

Dienstag 18:45 ist mir zu spät. Mittwoch mal sehn, eher nicht wegen dem Wetter..

Bis demnächst


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2004)

Hmmm keine Smilies, nix da.....

So, hier mal konkrete Zahlen zum Grillstammtisch:

Es kommen 22 Erwachsene (13 MÃ¤nner, 9 Frauen) 4 Kinder 2 Babys. Ippie sagt, er hat genÃ¼gend Platz und SitzmÃ¶glichkeiten. Regen macht auch nix, weil alles Ã¼berdacht ist, nur KÃ¤lte wÃ¤r nicht so angenehm. Hoffen wir also auf schÃ¶nes Wetter.

Es gibt Rinder/Schweinesteaks und BratwÃ¼rstchen. Nudel-/Kartoffel-/Schicht-/GrÃ¼ner-/Griechischer Salat, Tzatziki, KrÃ¤utersoÃe, GrillsauÃen, Baguettes. Zum Nachtisch gibtâs âBad Offebacher Rote GrÃ¼tze mit Vanillemousse Ã  la Lupoâ und evtl Kuchen. FÃ¼r GetrÃ¤nke ist natÃ¼rlich auch gesorgt

Fehlt was ? Wohl kaum. Oder ???

Ich danke Euch fÃ¼r die vielen Salate und das wir nahezu vollstÃ¤ndig zum Grillstammtisch da sein werden. Super !

Bis spÃ¤testens beim WÃ¼rstchen und einem Bier !!

GrÃ¼Ãe 

Frank

Ps Wie wars denn jetzt beim 24 Stunden Rennen ?? Berichtet doch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (5. Juli 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @laufand : sehr schön
> 
> ich schick dir mal ne pn mit meiner handynummer für alle fälle ...
> 
> das wetter macht sich bisher ganz gut. trocken aber frisch ...



Super Strecke Fux!!!! Geniale Trails!!!! Das hat sich richtig gelohnt. 

Trotz der "nur" 1300 Hm, spür ich heute noch meine Beine.   

Aber schließlich konnte wir den 32-34% Anstieg ja gerade noch so ..... ..... hoch schieben     Röchel. 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Laufand, wissefux @ Grüßt Euch im Thread. Ich hoff wir fahren mal was zusammen.
> 
> Wir sollten mal "Hanauthread meets Afterwork-Biker" organisieren



Danke Google! Gute Idee!!! Am Samstag hätte es ja schon fast geklappt. Aber wenn Lupo einen Alternativ-Termin-Vorschlag macht...   

So long,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Super Strecke Fux!!!! Geniale Trails!!!! Das hat sich richtig gelohnt.
> 
> Trotz der "nur" 1300 Hm, spür ich heute noch meine Beine.
> 
> Aber schließlich konnte wir den 32-34% Anstieg ja gerade noch so ..... ..... hoch schieben     Röchel.




freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat   
ich denke, dass können wir nochmal wiederholen, schließlich mußten wir aus zeitgründen ja den staufen auslassen    sonst hätten wir die 1500 hm locker geschafft. und da gibts übrigens auch noch den ein oder anderen netten trail   

die krassen steilhänge kann man übrigens auch geschickt umfahren und kommt so trotzdem in den genuß der schönen trails. aber ihr wolltet es ja hart und dreckig    

cu wissefux


----------



## Ippie (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Malle [email protected] ich habe einen Laden gefunden, der für 3 Euro am Tag Fahrradkoffer verleiht. Hier der link:
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=88
Leider muß auch eine Kaution hinterlegt werden. 
Schaut mal Selbst.

Ciao

Volker


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @Malle [email protected] ich habe einen Laden gefunden, der für 3 Euro am Tag Fahrradkoffer verleiht. Hier der link:
> http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=88
> ...



Danke !!!  Hab mal ne Anfrage für uns abgeschickt !! @ Malleristis : Ihr bekommt gleich ne PM


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. Juli 2004)

Wollte euch mal sagen das ich wieder heil und völlig glücklich im lande bin!

War eine super tolle Veranstalltung ud ich werde da bestimmt nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein


----------



## Sakir (5. Juli 2004)

Ahoi,

ich hatte gestern Abend schon mal einen langen Beitrag geschrieben, mit etlichen Links für Erdi und etc.... dann kam beim "absenden" ein "schwerer ausnahmefehler".... dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr !   

@Erdi01: schau mal bei http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de die haben unter _links_ sehr viele Bike Hersteller ! von "Stevens" das "Aspin" sieht sehr vernünftig aus, komplett Utegra.... oder das "Stelvio" mit 105....
Da fällt mir doch gerade ein, wir haben doch auch einen Bike-Händler hier im Thread, der uns mal Beraten kann !!! oder irre ich mich da ???

@Google, Ippie, Erdi01: wenn ich länger drüber nachdencke, wäre es doch besser, wenn wir unsere Bikes mitnehmen....   der Link von Ippie sieht doch ganz vernünftig aus, wenn ich Zeit habe, lese ich mir mal das klein Gedruckte durch !

@Lupo: wenn das Pck mit den Teilen da ist, sag ich dir bescheid.... dann sagste wann du lust und zeit hast ! ! !

@Google, Ippie, og123, Alle : wie schauts morgen aus, wieder Hahnenkam ? ich hätte so ab 17 Uhr zeit....

ich habe auch geschafft, am Samstag die 5000 KM für dieses Jahr voll zu machen     

Michael


----------



## Hugo (5. Juli 2004)

zurück aus münchen und immer noch ganz schön platt...

und wie solle es anders sein is die ergebnisliste ma wieder total falsch....in der nacht is mein transponder kaputt gegangen deshalb fehlen unserm team einige runden...haben 102 runden gemacht und nur rund 85 angerechnet bekommen, hab dann gestern extra nochma mit den zeitnehmern gesprochen und mit ihnen zusammen die liste korrigiert und trotzdem stehn im internet die falschen zahlen....ich könnt :kotz: 

@tboy
nächstes jahr fährste mit ob du willst oder nich....hab das team kennen gelernt die den dritten platz gemacht haben, und die sind im schnitt kaum schneller gefahrn als meine wenigkeit=> wenn du mit im team bist und noch zwei andere im gleichen tempo dann könnt man da echt was reissen....
naja, mehr davon gibts dann beim grillen

dank nochma an achim und sein akku


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Juli 2004)

@ Steelmanni

Ja bin gerade nur am RR fahren mein Trainingsplan ist Randvoll, bin die letzte Woche 500km gefahren und die kommenden Wochen wird das KM pensum noch höher da intensivere Einheiten bei gleicher Zeit angesetzt sind. Soll heisen das Tempo wird höher aber der Zeitumfang bleibt gleich. ich denke diese Woche werdens gut 600km. 

Wombach fällt leider flach bei mir passt nicht mir ins Training, tja eigentlich schade aber wenn ich nächstes Jahr wirklich vorne mit dabei sein will dann muß ich halt noch viel arbeiten dieses Jahr und den Winter über. 

Aber mehr dazu am Stammtisch freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, Ippie, og123, Alle : wie schauts morgen aus, wieder Hahnenkam ? ich hätte so ab 17 Uhr zeit....
> 
> ich habe auch geschafft, am Samstag die 5000 KM für dieses Jahr voll zu machen
> 
> Michael


Kann ich mich Morgen noch kurzfristig entscheiden ?? Ich fühl mich heutabend net so wohl. Wenn Ihr fahrt, dann meld ich mich vorher nochmal bei Euch.

5000 km ? Super Leistung !!!   Ich dachte mit meinen rund 3300 km bis 30.06.04 wär ich schon gut   

@ hugo @ Du scheinst die Pannen ja förmlich anzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2004)

@Malletouris ... gefällt mir was Ihr rausgesucht und gebucht habt   Wenn das mit den Bikekoffern im Verleih noch klappt, nem ich auf jeden Fall mein eigenes Radl mit. 

Schad das mein Kollege Urlaub hat, sonst hätt ichs mir schon mal live angeschaut. Morgen früh 5 Uhr würd de Flieger gehen 3 Tage für 300 und ein bisschen was  

@Sakir, Google ... 5000, 3300 ... hab ich eingeparkt oder was, komm gerade mal auf 2800  Was solls wenn ich da von Tboy les 600 die Woche mal 52 ... O.K. lassen wirs  Was macht der Kerl eigentlich sonst noch  

@Kwi-Schan ... werd morgen abend auch wieder ne Runde drehen, biste ausgebucht  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> @Erdi01: schau mal bei http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de die haben unter _links_ sehr viele Bike Hersteller ! von "Stevens" das "Aspin" sieht sehr vernünftig aus, komplett Utegra.... oder das "Stelvio" mit 105....
> Michael



habe ich mir gerade angeschaut. Nicht schlecht, aber zu teuer. Habe über den Umweg Ebay zwei "Marken" gefunden. Die eine nent sich Cucuma ist in DA zuhause, Preisniveau von Bicycles. Kann jederzeit vorbeischauen, mich vermessen lassen. Mir die Rahmen anschauen und mir auf Wunsch ausstatten lassen. Das Gleiche gilt für Ciclib. Nur sind die bei Kassel, aber preislich günstiger als Bicycles  Von dehen wird auch in den RR Forem ständig gesprochen. Na ja, was solls ... kauf mir weder morgen noch übermorgen ein Renner. Wenn ich nur lang genug warte habe ich entweder kein Interesse mehr oder ein gefunden mir Dura Ace zum Preis vom Bigmäääck-Menü  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mich Morgen noch kurzfristig entscheiden ?? Ich fühl mich heutabend net so wohl. Wenn Ihr fahrt, dann meld ich mich vorher nochmal bei Euch.


Morsche,

also wenn sich bis 17 Uhr keiner gemeldet hat, werde ich kurz danach starten   

Donnerstag wollte ich mal eine Flachland-Tour machen, wer Lust hat kann sich dann auch anschliessen.

@Erdi01: nie etwas gehört von den Marken... 

@Lupo: kannst du mir mal bitte in einem Overlay die Stelle makieren, wo es von der HoheStrasse auf diesen Matschweg rechts ab geht ! wo auch kurz danach das Kopfsteinplaster kommt.... wollte mal schauen, ob und wie ich dort noch weiter fahren kann.... THX   

so nun muss ich mal auf die arbeit :-(

Michael


----------



## Google (6. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen

@ Alle @ Wie siehts aus ????



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also wegen Samstag...ich weis ja nicht obs geht, ob Ihr Lust  habt...aber vor Wombach würd ich schon gerne mal wieder 2-3 Touren von circa 1100 Hm machen. In letzter Zeit war da nicht mehr so viel an Hm. Vielleicht könnten wir uns am Samstag gegen 10 Uhr in Mainflingen treffen und eben fahrn bis der Höhenmesser das Soll erreicht hat ??? Nicht so langsam, nicht so schnell....eben genau in der Geschwindigkeit um die 1100 ohne Pausen, bzw. mit nur kleinen Pausen durchzufahren. Wer hat Interesse ??



@ Sakir @ Ich meld mich noch im Laufe des Tages...Wahrscheinlich so gegen 15:30/16:00 Uhr. Mein Magen rebelliert schon wieder ein bißchen. Muß mir mal was in der Apo holen...

Donnerstag ist bei mir ja immer GA-Tag. Wenn wir 17:00 Uhr los fahren würden, wären 4 Stunden drin.


----------



## Google (6. Juli 2004)

So, hier letztmalige Infos für Kurzentschlossene:

Wir haben das Hotel gebucht:

http://www.lastminutereisen24.de/Hotel-S-Entrador-Playa-Mallorca-Balearen.cfm

Und zwar Halbpension zu 67,20 Euro das Doppelzimmer. Sauna gibts auch im Hotel.

Ich hab mal 3 Zimmer gebucht falls sich doch noch zwei kurzfristig entscheiden wollen.

Wir werden vorzugsweise MTB-Touren fahren, vielleicht fahren wir  (ich würds halt mal gerne....) einen Tag Asphalt zum Km schrubben. Dann wohl eher aber mit den MTb's weil es wahrscheinlich zu aufwendig ist, für einen Tag RR's auszuleihen......

Mit Flug und Hotel sind wir jetzt bei 193 Euronen insgesamt angelangt. Hinzu kommen noch die Kosten für den Rädertransport oder den Fahrradverleih in Malle + evtl. Transferkosten. Die Möglichkeiten werden gerade noch abgeklärt. Ich schätze mal Gesamtkosten von 250 Euronen, auf alle Fälle bleiben wir unter 300.

So jetzt könnt Ihr noch ein bisschen grübeln. Das dritte Zimmer werd ich dann spätestens nächste Woche wieder stornieren, falls sich niemand mehr meldet.

Grüße Euch


----------



## Ippie (6. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

heute abend wird bei mir nichts. Wir wollen das schöne Wetter nutzen und ein paar Steaks auf 'n Grill legen. Und da ist es nach der Tour etwas spät. 

Donnerstag ab 17:45 Uhr könnte ich in Hanau sein. Oder wir treffen uns woanders.

Am Samstag morgen wäre ich für eine Tour (ab 10:00 Uhr) zu haben. 

@[email protected] Da ist ja bis auf Kleinigkeiten alles geklärt und gebucht. 
Der Hotel-Reservation-Service www.hrs.de ist echt eine gute Möglichkeit, was gutes zum günstigen Preis zu bekommen. Die haben nämlich immer Sonderpreise. Und das echt unkompliziert, da man noch am Anreisetag stornieren kann und das ohne Gebüren!

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all,

@google, also da habt Ihr ja ein schönes Fleckchen auf Mallorca
rausgesucht  
Nach Cala Ratjada flieg ich den Sommer auch noch.  
Ich war auch schon  2 mal da!
Da könnt ich ja direkt auf den Geschmack kommen.  

Das letze mal hab ich mir dort auch ein Bike ausgeliehen, 
und bin dann Richtung Cala Mesquida über die Berge
gefahren!
Die Strecke war gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber das Bike
war nix!  
Wenn Ihr aber schönere "längere" Touren fahren wollt, müsst
Ihr weiter Richtung Norden.
Das ist aber dann wohl nur mit dem PKW möglich.
Von Alcudia aus(etwa 35km nördlich) starten geführte Touren
von versch. Hotels, dort gibts auch einige gute Bikestationen.

Diese machen aber meist erst ende Februar wieder auf!

Bis wann müsst ich mich denn entscheiden, wenn ich noch mit will?

@Sakir,Google,Ippie, og1234, wie sieht's aus wollen wir für morgen
mal was ausmachen, (18:00Uhr B8)wenn's nicht grad junge Hunde regnet?

Gruß


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Juli 2004)

So noch mal ein wenig über das Rock Shox 24 Stunden Rennen in München.

Ich hab mal ein Paar Bilder hochgeladen, sorry Hugo die Serie von dir ist nichts geworden!

Hier findet ihr einige Berichte über das Rennen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122967 werden bestimmt noch mehr!!  

Also mir hat die Veranstalltung super gut gefallen, auch wenn es ein Paar mängel seitens der Orga gab! Hugo wird hier natürlich noch mehr zumeckern haben, in seinem Team war ein Transponter defekt. Aber der aufmerksame Forumleser weis ja das bei Hugo immer die sch... am Hacken klebt!  nichts für ungut Hugo, aber du hast da irgend wie kein glück oder?

Das Publikum an der Strecke war Super gut, haben sau geile Stimmung gemacht und das fasst rund um die Uhr. Auch noch ein dickes Lob an Petrus der uns 24 h keinen Regen geschickt hat.

Und wenn ich schon mal am Danke sagen bin.

Danke Anne für deine tollen Massagen!
Danke Diana für die tollen Fotos, die Zeitmessung, ect.
Danke Günter für deine Trikots ohne die wir bestimmt nicht so gut ausgesehen hätten, wolltest du die jetzt eigentlich wieder haben oder willst du Geld von deinem tollen Team    für die Teile.
Danke Peter und Stefan für die Mirages
Danke dem Hr. Fuchs für seinen Transporter 
und all den anderen die mir ein schönes anstrengendes WE bereitet haben.
Kann euch allen nur mal empfehlen an so einer Veranstalltung Teilzunehmen   Vieleicht als "Touren rund um Hanau 8ter"

Ciao


----------



## SteelManni (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all, hallo Barracuda,  

meinen Glückwunsch dem ganzen Team zum guten Abschneiden in München!  
Beihnahe hättet Ihr die hundert voll gemacht, aber ich 
hab bestimmt gut reden, ich weiß  

Sind ja echt schöne Bilder von dem Event, da bekommt man
ja richtig Lust!  

Das muß ich mir unbedingt auch nächstes Jahr einmal antun.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht ja mit einem "Touren rund um Hanau"
8-er Team!?!  

Gruß


----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wann müsst ich mich denn entscheiden, wenn ich noch mit will?
> 
> @Sakir,Google,Ippie, og1234, wie sieht's aus wollen wir für morgen
> mal was ausmachen, (18:00Uhr B8)wenn nicht grad junge Hunde regnet?
> ...


Ahoi,

Los auf komm mit Steelmanni.... das wird bestimmt Megalustig....um so mehr um so besser ! ! !

Also mir geht es heute auch nett so dolle... Knie schmerzt, starke kopfschmerzen, flaues Gefühl im Bauch und kein bischen Hunger ......   mir wäre es wesentlich lieber, wenn wir morgen mit Steelmanni fahren und Donnerstag eine Flachland Tour... das müsste schon gehen, was meinste GOOGLE ???

Mittwoch & Donnerstag habe ich ab ca 16:00 Uhr Zeit, also streitet ihr euch über die Startzeit   

@Barracuda_de: auch von mir alles gute zum konkreten Abschneiden.... so wie sich das Anhört und aussieht, wäre das bestimmt mal etwas für "Touren rund um Hanau 8ter"

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jungs!

Nachdem die Tour am letzten Samstag regelrecht abgesoffen ist bevor sie überhaupt stattfand haben wir uns natürlich gleich wieder Gedanken über einen Neuen Termin gemacht, was ja erfahrungsgemäss nicht so einfach ist.

Die Westerwälder Gruppe bekommen wir jedenfalls nicht mehr vor Anfang September unter einen Hut. (das wär dann der 2. Versuch einer gemeinsamen Taunustour)

Allerdings könnten wir unseren "Gegenbesuch" vorziehen und unter dem Motto: "Hanau meets Montabaur" am Samstag, den 24.07. durch´s Gelbach- und Lahntal heitzen. (letzter möglicher Termin vor den Ferien)

Also postet mal, wre Lust hat und ob der Termin passt.

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (6. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> Los auf komm mit Steelmanni.... das wird bestimmt Megalustig....um so mehr um so besser ! ! !
> 
> ...



Mensch Steelmanni...Mach mit    Wir haben genug Zeit schöne Touren auszufeilen. Wann haste schon mal die Chance für so wenig Geld, mit Leuten die die gleichen Interessen haben, nach Malle zu fliegen ???? Am Tag gemeinsam touren, abends endlich futtern und Entspannung in der Sauna (wenns  keine Gemischte ist   ) Was willste denn mehr ????????? Wer weiß was nächstes Jahr ist !!!

Du darfst Dir auch den Bettpartner aussuchen     

@ Sakir @ Ganz Deiner Meinung. Ich fahr jetzt lieber zu Frau und Kind an den See. Ob ich morgen fahr weiß ich allerdings auch noch nicht, ich denk grad über den Mut zur Lücke nach......Aber Manfred und Du sind für morgen ja schon mal sicher und ich kann mich ja noch kurzfristig entscheiden.

Wegen Donnerstag könnt ich auch schon 16:30 Uhr  Dann hat aber Ippie ein Problem. Was wollen wir am Donnerstag überhaupt machen ( Ich wollt GA machen !!) Wenn wir uns mit Ippie um 17:45 Uhr in Mainflingen treffen könnten, wär unsere Startzeit circa 17:00 Uhr. Wäre doch ok, Oder ?? 

@ Alle Und was ist jetzt mit Samstag ?? Wollen wir in einer moderaten Geschwindigkeit mal wieder 1100 Hm machen ?? Was iss jetzt ?? Dann schmeckts Bier dann umso besser  

@ Barracuda @ Bist ja ganz begeistert vom Event. Ich denk da bleibt uns gar nix anderes übrig mit ner "Hanauer Delegation" mal hin zu fahrn    

Wer organisiert entsprechende Radlertrikots ?? Bitte mit meinem Username   

@ Lupo @ Interesse hab ich auf alle Fälle, es könnt aber sein das ich mit meiner Frau in München bin. Steht noch nicht ganz fest !! Wenn ich da bin und das Wetter ok ist ( mal schauen wie weit es überhaupt ist ) fahr ich bestimmt mit   

Grüzi

Google


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle Und was ist jetzt mit Samstag ?? Wollen wir in einer moderaten Geschwindigkeit mal wieder 1100 Hm machen ?? Was iss jetzt ?? Dann schmeckts Bier dann umso besser
> ...Grüzi
> 
> Google


Samstag hab ich Gesellenprüfung   Da schaff ichs grad so zum Grillen   Hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig bevor ihr mir alles weggefuttert habt


----------



## Babu (6. Juli 2004)

ich kann am 24. leider nicht, bin dann bei meinen großelten segeln


----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings könnten wir unseren "Gegenbesuch" vorziehen und unter dem Motto: "Hanau meets Montabaur" am Samstag, den 24.07. durch´s Gelbach- und Lahntal heitzen. (letzter möglicher Termin vor den Ferien)
> 
> Also postet mal, wre Lust hat und ob der Termin passt.


Ahoi, also Lust habe ich, allerdings kann ich an dem Tag 100%tig *NICHT*, denn da Heiratet mein bester Kumpel..........!

@Steelmanni : Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz ist gebongt !

@Google: Donnerstag 17:00 Uhr am Shooters ist gebongt ! Das Hotel sieht ja wunderbar aus und mit Sauna.. ich bin stolz auf Dich Frank   

@Google: Samstag 10 Uhr hört sich SAU gut an... allerdings muss ich da nochmal mit meiner Regierung abklären ob ich DARF   

@Alle anderen: wollt ihr eventuell am Donnerstag nicht auch mal mit Grundlage radeln.... 17:00 Uhr Shooters oder 17:45 Mainflingen ! ! ! war schon lange nimmer mit euch unterwegs   

Kann mich eventuell jemand am Samstag aus Hanau mit zum Ippie nehmen, meine Frau muss Späschicht arbeiten und wenn ich unser Auto nehmen würde, müsste ich schon so um spätestens 21:00 Uhr wieder gehen, um sie von der Arbeit abzuholen..... ! oder ich fahr mit dem Rad    

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Samstag 10 Uhr hört sich SAU gut an... allerdings muss ich da nochmal mit meiner Regierung abklären ob ich DARF
> 
> @Alle anderen: wollt ihr eventuell am Donnerstag nicht auch mal mit Grundlage radeln.... 17:00 Uhr Shooters oder 17:45 Mainflingen ! ! ! war schon lange nimmer mit euch unterwegs
> 
> ...



Hi,

Samstag werd ich im Taunus unterwegs sein! Wenn Ihr doch kein Bock habt auf Hahnenkamm (hab ich bei den Alterworkern gelesen  ) dann seid so gegen 10 auf Hohemark. Will mal meine Kondi antesten obs für Alpen schon langt, d.h. 2 mal Hohemark - Feldberg und ein bisschen Altkönig  werden schon einige HM. Immer vorausgestzt das Wetter macht mit.

Donnerstag würd ich gerne aber die Zeiten sind unchristlich  Außerdem hab ich EGV.

Kann Dich @Sakir gerne in HU aufsammel, muß ich Richtung Freigericht eh durch. Sag Bescheid dann machen wir was aus.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Dich @Sakir gerne in HU aufsammel, muß ich Richtung Freigericht eh durch. Sag Bescheid dann machen wir was aus.
> 
> Erdi01


Super, ich richte mich da mit der Uhrzeit  nach dir....
treffen wäre am besten, ich komm dir ein bissel entgegengelaufen... d.h. ich würde da stehen,wo du von der B43A Abfahrt Steinheim rausfährst... E-Mail mit Overlay ist unterwegs ! ! !

10 Uhr Hohemark und dann so eine Tour würde wohl für mich ein bissel spät werden.. muss mich Mittags ein bissel um die KInder und Hunde kümmern und ausserdem habe ich kein Auto


----------



## Kwi-Schan (6. Juli 2004)

Um Himmels Willen, was ist denn hier los? So viele Beiträge, ich komme ja mit dem Lesen kaum hinterher...

Freut mich, dass sich so viele für den Mallorca-Trip gefunden haben, bei mir geht's leider aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht 

@Lupo - Der 24. geht bei mir als Ersatztermin leider auch nicht 

@Erdi - Sorry, Deine Terminanfrage für heute habe ich zu spät gelesen, aber ich war eh erst um 19:30 Zuhause und hab dann den Nachwuchs übernommen...

@all - Bis Samtag bei Ippie , viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen

@ Sakir Donnerstag Shooters 17:00 Uhr gebongt. @ Ippie 17:45 in Mainflingen auch gebongt ??

@ Sakir @ Dann sieh mal zu das die Regierung für Samstag frei gibt. Würde sagen 10:00 Uhr an der Mainflinger Brücke. Ich fahr ausnahmsweise mit dem Auto hin damit ich zum Grillstammtisch zeitlich noch ein bisschen Luft hab. Soll ich Dich mitnehmen [email protected] All und Ippie für die Samstagtour sind noch Plätze frei    

@ Erdi @ Hohemark am Samstag wird mir auch ein bisserl zu spät. Ein andermal gerne.

Heute fahr ich nicht. Ich muß mal zum Friseur und mein Auto hat ne Innenreinigung dringend nötig  

Grüße Frank


----------



## Ippie (7. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@SteelManni, [email protected] heute abend hätte ich schon Lust zu fahren, aber ich denke das Wetter wird nicht mitspielen. Ansonsten treffen wir uns wieder um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz an der B8.

@[email protected] Ich bin morgen um 17:45 Uhr in Mainflingen an der Kilianusbrücke. Es kann aber 5 - 10 min später werden.

@Samstag im [email protected] Bei mir wird es am Samstag nichts. Das sprengt mein Zeitfenster. Grillstammtisch, Kindergartenfest und restl.Vorbereitungen sind zuviel. 

@Samstag an der Kilianusbrü[email protected] ei jo, ich bin dabei. Bis 13:00 Uhr habe ich Zeit. Die größten Vorbereitungen lege ich auf Freitag. 

@[email protected] Ich habe auch Bier im Fass geordert. Das ist besonders lecker  . Mal schauen, ob wir gutes Wetter haben, ansonsten gibt es für Petrus eine ordentliche Kopfnuss.  

@[email protected] über den 24. 07. mache ich mir nochmal Gedanken

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (7. Juli 2004)

Moin moin @ all,  

@sakir,ippie, heut abend wirds bei mir leider auch nichts! :-((

Ich muss noch so einiges erledigen, sonst krieg ich doch noch mit der 
Regierung stress.

Die Taunustour am Samstag passt mir leider auch nicht. (ab 10:00)
Ich denke ich werd am Samstag um 14:00 beim Bike-aktiv-treff 
mitfahren! (sofern mal wieder einer ist?)

Gruß


----------



## maixle (7. Juli 2004)

Gudde,

@Lupo: Sorry, muss Dir für den 24.07. leider auch absagen, da ich leider an dem Wochenende geschäftlich in Erfurt zu tun habe...diesmal auch frühzeitig von mir. Sorry für das letzte Mal, insbesondere die kurzfristige Absage, bin aber leider terminlich gesehen ein richtiger Chaot  .

@Kwi-Schan:...hast Du eigentlich meine Nachricht auf den Schreibtisch gelegt bekommen  .

@all: Wer hat evtl. Lust am Freitag eine Grundlagentour am Main mitzumachen? Werde von der Arbeit aus um 16.30 Uhr versuchen zu starten (mal ein bisschen Überstunden abfeiern ). Mal sehen, wie weit ich komme...Fahrt in Richtung Aschaffenburg. Meldet Euch einfach bei mir.

In diesem Sinne bis Samstag
Maixle


----------



## yakko (7. Juli 2004)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage lang nicht da...

@google und alle anderen Mallorca Fahrer: wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit? Bis wann kann ich mich denn entscheiden?

@lupo: 24.7 wird bei mir nichts, meine Eltern sind zu Besuch. Ist eigentlich mal wieder eine Feierabendtour ab  -Hannes geplant?

@alle: Samstag kann ich mal wieder nicht, ich versuche beim Erbeskopfmarathon eine gute Zeit zu schaffen.

René


----------



## Ippie (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Zur Zeit fahren Sakir, Erdi, Google uns Ich mit. Maixle, SteelManni sind noch in Verhandlung. Da wir mit einem Billigflieger fliegen, ist es ratsam nicht zu spät zu buchen. Im Hotel dürfte es keine Probleme geben. Wir wollten alles im Juli gebucht und erledigt haben. Flug kostet 58 Euro, Doppelzimmer mit HP (Buffetform) kostet 67,50 pro Zimmer(3 Tage). Fahrradkoffer 3 Euro/Tag. Fix-Kosten ca. 180 Euro/Person. Was die Sauna/Fitnesscenter im Hotel kosten ist noch nicht bekannt. 

noch fragen?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist man mal ein paar Tage lang nicht da...
> 
> @google und alle anderen Mallorca Fahrer: wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit? Bis wann kann ich mich denn entscheiden?
> 
> ...


 Hei Yakko   Lies einfach Beitrag 2252 auf S.91 und 2291 auf S. 92 Dann biste informiert. Ansonsten einfach ne PN schicken....

@ SteelManni @ Dann frag mal bice-activ  ob  er einen Treff geplant hat. Der wollt doch auch mit Anhang zum Grillstammtisch kommen. Vielleicht wirds ihm zu stressig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (7. Juli 2004)

Ahoi,

also erstmal einen Nachtrag, *herzlichen dank an Ippie für die wunderbaren Hotel Zimmer, bist ein schatzebobbelche*

@Google: deine Pedale sind da, sogar mit aufsteckbarem Plastik, sodass du auch normale schuhe fahren kannst ! wegen Samstag versuche ich mal zu verhandeln, sofern ich meine Chefin die Tage mal sehe, meistens schlafe ich wenn sie kommt und wenn ich gehe, schläft sie noch !!! 

@Steelmanni: es sei dir verziehen, wenn du heute nicht kannst.. stress mit der Regierung ist nicht sehr Ratsam.... (Erfahrungssache   )

@Lupo: meine Teile sind da und so einen Schlüssel habe ich auch ! nun müssen wir mal über einen Termin verhandeln....

so nun erstmal versuchen, das quietschen der Bremsen weg zu bekommen !
seit ich das Bike die Tage geputzt habe, habe ich so ein doofes quietschvibrieren beim bremsen hinten....   

Michael


----------



## Sakir (7. Juli 2004)

nochmal Hallo

also ich bin vorhin ganz gefrustet wegen dem Wetter auf mein Crosstrainer und habe dort 1 Stunde verbracht ! war nett so dolle, wäre lieber mal den Hahnenkam hoch......

@Ippie: hast du noch etwas gemacht ???

MORGEN wird auf jedenfall gefahren und wenn ich mit Regenschirm radeln muss   

Michael


----------



## Lupo (7. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: meine Teile sind da und so einen Schlüssel habe ich auch ! nun müssen wir mal über einen Termin verhandeln.......Michael



Bis wann malochste denn zur Zeit? Ich mein, wenn du Tagsüber Zeit hast: *Meine Werkstatt ist deine Werkstatt *  
ansonsten müssten wir kurzfristig einen Regentag, von denen es ja z.Zt. reichlich gibt  ,in Anspruch nehmen.

Was die Westerwaldtour betrifft denke ich den 24.07. zu canceln. Wenn fast der gesamte "harte Kern" nicht kann verfehlt die Aktion eigentlich ihren Sinn.
Wir können uns ja beim Stammtisch mal unterhalten,wer all mit will und ich frag geronimo nach nem neuen Termin, wahrscheinlich im Spätsommer.



			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> @lupo: 24.7 wird bei mir nichts, meine Eltern sind zu Besuch. Ist eigentlich mal wieder eine Feierabendtour ab -Hannes geplant?


 geplant net direkt aber wenn sich Mitbiker finden....was hälst du aktuell davon: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1343203#post1343203

und wo bitte ist der Erbeskopf?? Bestimmt net so weit als dass man auf der Rückfahrt keinen Abstecher ins Freigericht machen kann  Und nach nem Mara schmeckt doch die Wurst und das  doppelt so gut.


----------



## Ippie (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] nachdem sich der Regen verzogen hatte, bin ich um 19:00 Uhr nochmal losgefahren  . Erst bin ich den Hahnenkamm hoch. Diesmal aber eine neue Strecke. Irgendwann kam ich kurz vor dem Pilzweg wieder auf den X11er. Danach bin ich das erste mal seit Sommer 2003 den Pilzweg runter gefahren. Bretthart und anspruchsvoll, aber cool  . Ideal um ein bißchen Fahrtechnik zu üben. (Habe ich heute der HighSpeed-Abfahrt vorgezogen). Danach bin ich in Michelbach die Weinberge hoch. Die 26 % auf Schotter sind mit meinem Bike nicht fahrbar. Da komme ich mir vor wie auf einem Einrad und dann geht es unkontrolliert ins Gebüsch.  Komplett hoch zu fahren habe ich nicht geschafft, aber geschnauft habe ich ordentlich. Dann über Fernblick-Birkenhainer wieder nach Hause. 
Ich habe mich so richtig gequält. Ganz nach dem Motto: Beiß mich , kratz mich, geb mir Tiernamen.  
Jetzt sitze ich hier frisch geduscht mit einem breiten Adrenalin-grinsen und bin zufrieden, dass ich heute doch noch fahren konnte.  

Aber die Tour können wir ja mal zusammen fahren. Ideal auch für Google.

gut's nächtle

Volker


----------



## Sakir (7. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wann malochste denn zur Zeit? Ich mein, wenn du Tagsüber Zeit hast: *Meine Werkstatt ist deine Werkstatt *
> ansonsten müssten wir kurzfristig einen Regentag, von denen es ja z.Zt. reichlich gibt  ,in Anspruch nehmen.


Also ))
Donnerstag werde ich bis 15:00 arbeiten und dann 17 uhr start beim Shooters
Freitag auch bis ca 15:00 danach gehts einkaufen und 19:00 Uhr zum Friseur  (muss doch schnuckelig für samstag aussehen) Abends kommt Besuch...
Samstag morgens radlen, mittags/abends grillen
Sonntag ca 12-13 Uhr fahr ich mal mit einem kollegen die Barbarossa / Birkenheimer entlang ! 
Montag-Freitag Spätschicht von ca. 13-23 Uhr

also irgendwie sieht das nett so gut aus....  

@Ippie: *ICH KÜNDIGE DIR DIE FREUNDSCHAFT*

Michael


----------



## Lupo (7. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> also irgendwie sieht das nett so gut aus....  Michael


wieso?? kommste halt vormittags. Mir bleibt eh nix anderes übrig als im Geschäft zu sein  

hi Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2004)

ahhh ... mußte gerade den US Post Zug sehen ... is doch für Ulle schon wieder gelaufen die Tour - oder   Ich wünsch ja keim was schlechtes aber irgendwie hätten die sich die US Boys auch mal ablegen können ... grrrr

@  Hannes ... ich würd mal wieder mitfahrn, Bierhannes schaff ich zeitlich, Taunus nich, bin lang genug allein gefahren unter der Woche  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (8. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] na gut, war schon gemein von mir.   Wir rauchen wieder die Fiedenspfeife  

@Sakir, [email protected] hoffentlich regnet es heute abend nicht.   Sonst sieht's wieder so aus wie gestern. 

@[email protected] für Samstag ist ja auch nicht das beste Wetter gemeldet, aber es sind ja noch zwei Tage. Auf eine Indoor-Veranstaltung habe ich im Sommer nicht so viel Lust. Warten wir's ab.

bis hoffentlich heute abend

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (8. Juli 2004)

Oh man das Wetter ist doch echt zum   Bei so nem Wetter kann man nicht mal was arbeiten geschweige denn drausen Rad fahren. Nachdem das Wetter ja gestern abend auch eher nach Regen aussah hab ich mich entschlossen meine Grundlagenintervalle aufm Rollentrainer zu fahren hehe.
Aber ich kann euch sagen ist jemand von euch schon mal 4std GA und intensiev aufm Rollentrainer gefahren ohne auch nur einmal die Beine ruhen zu lassen wie auf der Straße drausen wo mans auch mal rollen lassen kann.    Ich hab gestern 4 std da drauf gesessen und meine Beine hab sich bewegt wie ne Nähmaschine ohne auch nur einmal aufgehört zu haben zu treten  Ich muß verrückt sein   Ich glaube ich hab 5 liter Wasser geschwitzt  

Hoffentlich lässt uns Petrus wenigstens am Samstag mal im trockenen Grillen. Freu mich auf alle fälle schon, Kati macht Kuchen und Muffins. Ach ja noch was wieviel soll man denn als Unkostenbeitrag mitbringen


----------



## Google (8. Juli 2004)

@Ippie, [email protected] Wetter scheint ja jetzt einigermaßen stabil zu sein..hat doch schon länger nicht mehr geregnet. Ich werd mich auf alle Fälle nachher fertig machen und ruf halt an wenns doch nix wird.

@[email protected] Keine Ahnung wie hoch der Unkostenbeitrag wird   Ich hol erst am Freitag Fleisch. Am Samstag müßen halt alle, die etwas besorgt haben, ihre Rechnungen mitbringen. Die Kosten werden dann halt durch die Anzahl der Erwachsenen geteilt. Ich kann schlecht schätzen, was da auf Einen zukommt...Fleisch, Getränke, Baguettes, Grillsaußen, etc....Mit 5 Euronen Plus muß man aber bestimmt rechnen.


----------



## Sakir (8. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Ippie, [email protected] Wetter scheint ja jetzt einigermaßen stabil zu sein..hat doch schon länger nicht mehr geregnet. Ich werd mich auf alle Fälle nachher fertig machen und ruf halt an wenns doch nix wird.


huhu

soll ich dir dann nachher die Pedale mitbringen ???
ich bin dann 17 Uhr am Shooters.....

@tboy0709: 4 stunden OHJE OHJE OHJE du wahnsinniger, mir hat die 1stunde schon gereicht ......

@Ippie: das war äußerst gemein.. mitten in die Wunde gestochen und dann nochmal schön langsam rumgedreht    dafür musste das erste Bier am Samstag mit mir trinken.. aber bitte ein gezapftes ! ! !

Michael


----------



## yakko (8. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> geplant net direkt aber wenn sich Mitbiker finden....was hälst du aktuell davon:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1343203#post1343203
> 
> und wo bitte ist der Erbeskopf?? Bestimmt net so weit als dass man auf der Rückfahrt keinen Abstecher ins Freigericht machen kann  Und nach nem Mara schmeckt doch die Wurst und das  doppelt so gut.



Der Erbeskopf ist im Hunsrück, ganz die andere Richtung. Das wäre aber gar nicht das Problem, eher dass ich abends schon verabredet bin (Weinprobe mit 4-Gänge-Menü). Und da kann der Grillstammtisch zumindest kulinarisch nicht mithalten   

W/ heute: natürlich grade erst gelesen, wenn ich aber noch erfahre, wo es überhaupt losgehen soll und sich das Wetter hält, bin ich bestimmt dabei.


René


----------



## SteelManni (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all  

am Samstag ist wieder ein Bike-aktiv-treff in Großkrotzenburg.
Los gehts um 14:00Uhr ab Kreuzburggym.  

Wir werden dann zum Grillstammtisch erst so gegen 18:30 einlaufen,
versucht mal die Kohle solange bei laune zu halten!   

Da fällt mir grad ein, ich weis ja garned wo's iss!?!  

@ippie, vielleischd kanndsde ja nochma eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung gewe?

bis denne.  

Gruß


----------



## Google (9. Juli 2004)

Bin ja mal echt gespannt wann es mir mit dem Bike-Treff in GK mal wieder in den Kram passt   Irgendwie passts nie so richtig  

Ich werd zum Grillstammtisch ehr ein bisserl früher kommen. Gell Ippie ? Weil ich mich für die Orga mitverantwortlich fühle. Deshalb schrubben wir Drei (Ippie, Sakir und ich) vom Volker aus schon ab 10:00 Uhr mal schnell 1100 hm.

Wegen eines ausgehenden Grills brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Ippie hat einen Gasgrill. Mach Dir mal lieber Sorgen ob Du überhaupt noch was zum futtern kriegst    

Ne, Ne..Spass beiseite. Wir ham schon genug da !!


----------



## maixle (9. Juli 2004)

Gudde,

wie sieht's aus? Hat irgendjemand von Euch noch Lust heute abend nen Ausdauerründchen am Main zu drehen, wie gesagt in Richtung A'burg. Werde jetzt allerdings nicht von FFM aus starten, sondern von Hanau und das so um 17.00 Uhr. Habe in Anbetracht des Wetters mein Rad nämlich doch nicht mit auf die Arbeit geschleppt (da vielleicht umsonst). Also, wer Lust hat und wenn das Wetter hält, soll mir einfach kurz bescheid sagen.

Ansonsten sehen wir uns ja am Samstag beim Uffgrille. Freu mich schon. Naja, hoffentlich erkennt Ihr mich noch  .

Ride on Dudes   
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (9. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

angesichts des nahenden Grillstammtisch's eine kurze Wegbeschreibung, wie Ihr zu mir findet. 

Wenn Ihr in Freigericht-Somborn ankommt gibt es in der Mitte des Ortes eine Kreuzung, die sich in 3 Richtunge gabelt. Ihr fahrt, lauft oder reitet in Richtung Bernbach (geht auch den Berg hoch) und dann die erste Straße rechts, das erste Haus links. Schon seit Ihr da in der Brentanostr. 3. 
Fertisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (9. Juli 2004)

so...melde mich nur kurz zu wort
die baguettes werden heute noch bestellt(morgen wär ja bissi spät  ) und dann freu ich mich auch schon auf den stammtisch....wenn das wetter jetz noch so ganz klein bissi mitspielt wärs natürlich super

also bis die tage


----------



## Ippie (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

leider läßt uns das sommerliche Wetter im Stich. Aufgrund der Temperaturen haben meine Frau und Ich entschieden, das Event ins Wohnzimmer zu verlegen. Es werden morgen definitiv nicht mehr als 20° C und das ist für einen gemütlichen Nachmittag/Abend zu kalt, zumal weibliche Gäste und Kinder nicht immer so abgehärtet sind wie wir Aktive(diplomatisch genug?).  
Also Ihr braucht morgen keinen Wintermantel einpacken. Ansonsten bleibt alles wie es war. 
Einwände und proteste werden keine entgegen genommen.  
Spaß beiseite: ich denke es liegt auch in Eurem Interesse.

Bis morgen

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all,  

@ippie, ich denke wir solltens ausprobieren draußen.  
schließlich haben wir ja kein Wintereinbruch  

Dein Wohnzimmer können wir immer noch umräumen!  

Falls Du Holz hast, könnte ich meine Feuerwanne mitbringen,
dann könnten wir ein kleines "Feuerchen" machen.  

Denk mal drüber nach!
Bis morje.

Gruß


----------



## Sakir (10. Juli 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> @ippie, ich denke wir solltens ausprobieren draußen.
> schließlich haben wir ja kein Wintereinbruch
> ...


ohhhhh jaaaaaa zündeln feuer machen jaaaa   

Michael


----------



## Google (10. Juli 2004)

@ Ippie @

Ich und meine Frau und sicherlich auch die meisten anderen möchten draussen Grillen   !!!!

Es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung  

So kalt ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Man kann auch später noch rein wenns zu kalt wird  

Ich denk es wär überdacht ??? Jetzt macht doch biiiite keinen Stress   

Dan muß halt ein bisschen mehr


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Juli 2004)

Ja ich denke auch das wir das ganze draußen machen sollten. Auch für Dich Ippi ist das weniger streß, auch wenn wir alle aus dem alter raus sein dürften   aber so ne Meute im Wohnzimmer das gibts sicherlich Chaos  

Und warum nicht den Vorschlag von Steelmanni aufgreifen mit der Feuerwanne ist doch gemütlich mit so nem Lagerfeuerchen


----------



## Sakir (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

kleiner Tour Bericht

wir sind knackige 1040hm bei 44,7km gestrampelt.... 
und ich habe heute erstmals den Anstieg zwischen den Weinfeldern in Michelbach bis oben geschafft, *ohne abzusteigen*     
Die Tour war genau das richtige für heute, dann brauchen wir heute Abend nicht so viel   .....
nun erstmal regenerieren und etc. und dann werde ich von meinem Chafeur abgeholt   

bis später


----------



## jschuetter (10. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> angesichts des nahenden Grillstammtisch's eine kurze Wegbeschreibung, wie Ihr zu mir findet.



wir werden uns ein paar Minuten verspäten, unser Töchterchen kommt nicht aus dem Bett  Abends nicht ins Bett kommen und den Mittagsschlaf um Stunden ausweiten ...

Jörg


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Juli 2004)

So bis gleich wir fahren auch jetzt los. Ippi ich hab Deine Nummer falls wirs net finden auf anhieb.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juli 2004)

Moin, moin

Na, alles gesund und munter  

Erstmal DANKE an unsere Gastgeber, die der Meute Ihr Heim zur Verfühgung gestellt haben. Alles noch heil ...  

DANKE an alle für die Salate, Kuchen und was weis ich noch alles.   Konnte gar nicht alles probieren  Das was ich probiert habe war sehr lecker  

Um die Kallorien wieder los zu werden müssen es schon etliche KM sein   EGAL ruft nach Wiederholung ...

Ein paar Impressionen von gerstern in meiner Gallerie ...

@Sakir ... habe mir gerade nochmal das Overlay vom Treffpunkt angeschaut  

Wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Sonntag, bis bald ...

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (11. Juli 2004)

Man ich kann euch gar nicht sagen was für nen Hals ich gerade habe ich glaub wenn mir jetzt einer Quer kommen würde ich würd Ihn vierteilen  

Was ist denn nur los mit unserem beschissenen DEUTSCHEN Wetter.

Wie ich ja gestern gesagt habe sind wir heute morgen bis vor ca 1 1/2 std Brunchen gewesen, war übrigens sehr lecker und genauso viel wie gestern ein wunder das ich nicht  :kotz: muß. Naja das Wetter war zwar nicht Sommerlich aber doch recht gut trocken und einigermaßen Sonnig. Also hatte ich vor danach dann meine Einheit von Freitag nachzuholen voll Motiviert  

So also zu Hause angekommen rein in die Rad Sachen Bike aus der Garage und ab aufs Rad. Ich war noch keine 5 Min unterwegs fängts an in strömen zu regnen ach was sag ich ich hab gedacht ich steh unterm Niagarafall   Ich war von oben bis unter klatsch nass meine Schuhe konnte ich zu hause auslehren.

Was ist denn nur los diesen Sommer der Wettergott hat wohl dieses Jahr was gegen Radfahrer, der müsste mal runter kommen und dann müsste man Ihm mal ordentlich in die Nüsse treten und die Fresse polieren   

Also für mich ist der Sommer mit diesem Augenblick gelaufen ich bestell jetzt noch gleich meine Herbstklamotten die mir noch fehlen und ein paar gescheite Regenüberschuhe mögen sie kosten was sie wollen aber es gibt einfach nichts schlimmeres als klatsch nasse Schuhe und Füße die dann auch nicht mehr trocken werden gell Steelmannie


----------



## Sakir (11. Juli 2004)

Morsche

ich muss nun auch mal der IPPIEfamilie für die Gastlichkeit danken....  

war eine wirklich gelungene Grillparty... 
mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht und hätte der Google nicht schon beim 2ten Bier aufgehört, wäre das Fäßchen auch leer geworden   
Toll fand ich, das fast alle gekommen sind....     

@Erdi01 : ich habe mir auch gerade nochmal das Overlay angeschaut   

@Lupo : Mittwoch 13:00 uhr stehe ich bei dir, anleitung habe ich ! 

@Google : und Pedale schon montiert ???

Michael


----------



## Ippie (12. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

na ist ja gar nichts los! Ich hatte gestern mal einen Computerfreien Tag gehabt. Aber viel zu lesen gab's nicht. 

Nochmal zu Samstag: Also uns hat es auch sehr gut gefallen. Man was eine Freßorgie. Übrigens, es waren nur noch 0,5 Liter Bier übrig (Faß). Habe ich aber weggekippt. Mein Bedarf war für diesen Abend gedeckt. Ich wollte ja auch noch die Wohnung aufräumen. 
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als am nächsten morgen aufzustehen und da ist noch das Gelage vom Vorabend zu sehen. Also haben wir noch alles am Abend/Nacht aufgeräumt. Und der Sonntag war gerettet. Unser Kind hat gestern sogar bis 11:30 Uhr geschlafen und das war auch gut so.
Ich hoffe natürlich auch auf eine Wiederholung des Events.

Gestern war wieder ein schöner fauler Sofatag. Mit reichlich Sport in der Klotze.

Wie sieht es denn bei euch in dieser Woche mit einer Tour aus. Evtl. Dienstag oder Donnerstag? (SteelManni, Bikerfuzzy)

@[email protected] das Wetter ist echt der Hammer. Gestern sollte es schlechter sein als am Samstag, aber ich fand den Tag erheblich besser. Bei uns hat es nur einmal am Nachmittag geregnet, ansonsten um die 20° C. Aber es gibt keine konstanz in der Wetterlage. Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald. Ich sitze hier mit einem Pullover und überlege schon, wenn es nicht wärmer wird, die Heizung anzustellen.  Und das im Juli!!!!!  
So jetzt habe ich mich ausgeheult.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all,  

@ippie,google,sakir...., also wenn es morgen (Dienstag)
abend auch nur ansatzweise nach einer halbwegs regenfreien
Abendstunde aussieht,    
dann bin ich um 18:00 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz 
an der B8, falls jemand mitfährt!?!

(natürlich mit Überschuhen, Regenjacke, lange Gore-Hose, 
langen Handschuhen, Schutzblecher, usw.....,das volle Programm!)  

oder einfach nur so wie uns Gott erschuf! 
bis denne

Gruß

PS. armer google, 3 Tage Urlaub, und dann so'n geiles Wetter für die 
4-5std Grundlage jeden Tag, das zehrt!


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> PS. armer google, 3 Tage Urlaub, und dann so'n geiles Wetter für die
> 4-5std Grundlage jeden Tag, das zehrt!


Guude...Och...Ich war heute ab 10:00 Uhr unterwegs und bin 90 Km gefahren. Davon 1,5 im Regen. Ich war aber gut drauf und es war ok. Nach 3,5 Stunden hatte es aber dann gereicht. Ab Morgen soll es ja schon bedeutend besser werden!! Das wird schon   Da ich ja Grundlage mach, fällt ne Tour unter der Woche für mich aus.

@ Sakir @ Mit den Pedalen muß ich noch warten bis das neue Bike dazu kommt   

Und wegen des Grillstammtischs muß ich mich nochmals bei Euch allen bedanken !!!  Es wurde eine gelungene Feier, alle haben was dazu beigesteuert. Das Essen, die Salate, der Kuchen  waren einfach spitze. So viel geschlemmt und getrunken hab ich schon lang nicht mehr. Die Stimmung war gut und das alles hätte nicht statt finden können wenn nicht Volker und seine Frau Gastgeber gewesen wären. Besonderen Dank nochmals an Euch  

Ich find, spätestens nächstes Jahr müßen wir das wiederholen  

@[email protected] Alle Ippie Sakir, Erdi.....

Wollen wir am Sonntag wieder ne ähnliche Tour wie vergangenen Samstag machen ?? Sprich: Mindestens 1100 Hm schön zügig, möglichst ohne Pausen, bzw. nur kleine Verschnaufpausen ?? Start so zwischen 10 - 12:00 Uhr hab ich gedacht. Wenn aber nix anderes geht fahr ich auch später. Wo ist mir auch egal...Hauptsache genug Hm ohne viel Gequatsche...  Können wir ja danach machen. Denn ohne Fleiss kein Preis   Samstag kann ich leider nicht.

Gooooogle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (12. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Alle Ippie Sakir, Erdi.....
> 
> Wollen wir am Sonntag wieder ne ähnliche Tour wie vergangenen Samstag machen ?? Sprich: Mindestens 1100 Hm schön zügig, möglichst ohne Pausen, bzw. nur kleine Verschnaufpausen ?? Start so zwischen 10 - 12:00 Uhr hab ich gedacht. Wenn aber nix anderes geht fahr ich auch später. Wo ist mir auch egal...Hauptsache genug Hm ohne viel Gequatsche...  Können wir ja danach machen. Denn ohne Fleiss kein Preis   Samstag kann ich leider nicht.
> 
> Gooooogle


Ahoi

@Google: am Sonntag ist "eigentlich" schon etwas anderes geplant... ich warte eigentlich nur drauf, das es Lupo 100%tig bestätigt und dann hier rein setzt, sollte er es abblassen, bin ich gerne dazu bereit... aber diesmal mind 1500hm ! ! ! ansonsten lese mal, was Lupo zu bieten hat, das dürfte eigentlich auch etwas für dich / euch sein ..... einfach mal warten bis Lupo schreibt )))

@Steelmanni: LEIDER   muss ich momentan Spätschicht arbeiten.... daher werde ich am malochen sein , wenn ihr euch vergnügt   

so nun ab ins Bett , Gute Nacht

Michael


----------



## Lupo (13. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank auch von uns an Familie Ippie für den gelungenen Grillstammtisch  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> @Google: am Sonntag ist "eigentlich" schon etwas anderes geplant... ich warte eigentlich nur drauf, das es Lupo 100%tig bestätigt und dann hier rein setzt, sollte er es abblassen, bin ich gerne dazu bereit... aber diesmal mind 1500hm ! ! ! ansonsten lese mal, was Lupo zu bieten hat, das dürfte eigentlich auch etwas für dich / euch sein ..... einfach mal warten bis Lupo schreibt )))...Michael


moin!
das warten hat ein Ende, Gestern wars mir einfach zu spät.
Wie Michael schon angedeutet hat sind wir am (voraussichtlich schönen!) Wochenende wieder in Fürth/ODW und ich hab eine 60km / 1300hm Tour fürn Sonntag geplant. Einzelheiten im LMB.
Ich sag aber gleich dazu dass wir da weder auf der Flucht sind noch eine Hetzjagd veranstalten, schliesslich wollen wir ja auch noch was von der Landschaft sehn  und wenns was  zu    gibt darf das auch unmittelbar geschehen.  

bis später,

Wolfgang


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag aber gleich dazu dass wir da weder auf der Flucht sind noch eine Hetzjagd veranstalten, schliesslich wollen wir ja auch noch was von der Landschaft sehn  und wenns was  zu    gibt darf das auch unmittelbar geschehen.
> 
> bis später,
> 
> Wolfgang


Genau das ist mein Problem...Ich will zwar auch keine Hetzjagd veranstalten und würd wirklich gerne mitfahren, aber ich hab nur noch 2 Wochenenden bis Wombach, wo ich etwas zügigere Touren einbauen kann. Das passt jetzt leider nicht zusammen....Sorry.

Ich werde dann wohl oder übel am Sonntag auf eigene Faust losgurken...

So und jetzt gehts wieder aufs Bike


----------



## eDw (13. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist mein Problem...Ich will zwar auch keine Hetzjagd veranstalten und würd wirklich gerne mitfahren, aber ich hab nur noch 2 Wochenenden bis Wombach, wo ich etwas zügigere Touren einbauen kann. Das passt jetzt leider nicht zusammen....Sorry.
> Ich werde dann wohl oder übel am Sonntag auf eigene Faust losgurken...
> So und jetzt gehts wieder aufs Bike



Hi Google,
ich fahr am Samstag noch mal die Strecke in Wombach mit ein paar anderen ab. Wenn Du mit moechtest, dann schick mir ne PM. Zeit steht noch nicht fest. 
Ausserdem ist am 24ten um 13 Uhr eine Streckenbesichtigung.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Ippie (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] bei diesem Sauwetter (es regnet mal wieder  ) werde ich nicht fahren. Sollte es noch schöner werden, fahre ich eine kleine Runde alleine.

@[email protected] Sonntag sieht gut aus. Das Wetter wird auch besser. Ich trage mich ins LMB ein.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (13. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] bei diesem Sauwetter (es regnet mal wieder  ) werde ich nicht fahren. Sollte es noch schöner werden, fahre ich eine kleine Runde alleine.
> 
> ...


cool! 
Sakir hat grad gemerkt dass ich den falschen Tag eingetragen hab. Wurde grad geändert also net irritieren lassen  gemeint ist natürlich der Sonntag.
Wegen Feierabendbiken muss mer mal warten obs wärmer wird. Heut bringt mich jedenfalls keiner in den Taunus. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  

 Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wir am (voraussichtlich schönen!) Wochenende wieder in Fürth/ODW und ich hab eine 60km / 1300hm Tour fürn Sonntag geplant. Wolfgang



...        


...      


...     :kotz:      


  erdi01


----------



## Sakir (13. Juli 2004)

Guten Abend
ich wollte noch sagen, das ich am Sonntag mit meinem Auto nach Fürth fahre und da sicherlich noch Platz für 2 andere Bikes ist !
Also wer lust hat, ich nehme gerne noch 2 Bikes incl Fahrer    mit ! ! !

@Lupo: morgen 13 Uhr stehe ich bei dir.....   habe heute schon mal die Nokon Züge angebaut, WUNDERBAR    kann ich nur sagen ! 

@Erdi01: irgendwie glaube ich, es hat dir anscheinend die Sprache.... die Schrift verschlagen....   

@Kwi_Schan & alle anderen: Sonntag wäre doch auch etwas für dich !  !  !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (14. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] soll ich kurz Erdi's Bilderrätsel übersetzen. 
Super, am Wochenende wieder eine tolle Tour für mich, so wie das letzte mal, wie wir zusammengesessen und im Odenwald gegrillt hatten. Wenn nicht der Sch... Sommer wäre, der ist zum Kot... .

@[email protected] gestern hat mich auch keiner auf's Rad bekommen. Bei den Temperaturen kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich motivieren. Aber heute abend werde ich mich zwingen.
Sonntag steht bei mir. Habe mich auch schon eingetragen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] soll ich kurz Erdi's Bilderrätsel übersetzen.
> Super, am Wochenende wieder eine tolle Tour für mich, so wie das letzte mal, wie wir zusammengesessen und im Odenwald gegrillt hatten. Wenn nicht der Sch... Sommer wäre, der ist zum Kot... .
> Volker


soweit, so gut  




			
				Erdi01... schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:


könnte auch heisen: zuviel gegessen, zuviel getrunken, mir ist schlecht, ich muß kotz..., man wer hat mich nur so vollgesoffen  

Eigentlich wollt ich ne Runde radl, hab aber wieder kein Bock. Habe echte Motivationsprobleme im Moment  Hoffentlich komm ich am SO den Berg ruff. Wird wohl das erste Mal sein das ich auf em Radl sitz nach 14 Tagen, wenn überhaupt  

Mal sehen ob ich SO überhaupt Lust hab aufzustehen  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Juli 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Google,
> ich fahr am Samstag noch mal die Strecke in Wombach mit ein paar anderen ab. Wenn Du mit moechtest, dann schick mir ne PM. Zeit steht noch nicht fest.
> Ausserdem ist am 24ten um 13 Uhr eine Streckenbesichtigung.
> 
> ...


Danke für Dein Angebot. Aber leider kann ich Samstags nicht   

Wie siehts denn mit den Nichtfürthern am Sonntag aus aus ?? Was macht Ihr denn gegebenenfalls ??

So, jetzt hab ich drei, 3,5 und 4 Stunden Grundlage hinter mich gebracht. Das reicht. Erst mal 2 Tage Pause, am Samstag nochmal gute 2 Stunden und am Sonntag mal wieder ne zügige Tour. Die kommende Woche ist dann auch nur Grundlage angesagt. Mal schauen obs mir was bringt  

@ Erdi @ Na was issn los mit Dir. Fehlt es Dir an Motivation wegen des Wetters oder hast Du mom generell ein Problem ?? Erzähl doch mal.....

Grüzi Google


----------



## Sakir (15. Juli 2004)

Ahoi,

@Erdi01 : da gibt es keine Ausreden, am Sonntag wird sich beim Wolfgang getroffen....  

@Google: du weisst garnicht, was dir da am Sonntag entgeht... für so ein ausritt mit Lupo würde ich alles.... fast alles stehen lassen... wird 1000%tig Megaspassig....wie immer....

bei www.bike-components.de gi bt es ab nächste Woche eine neue HP, dort kann man sich dann auch ganz individuell ein Bike zusammenstellen ! nur mal so als Info   

Michael


----------



## Ippie (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich habe eine Oktalink-Nuss für Deine Kurbel! Willst Du die mal haben?

@[email protected] bei dem Wetter ist es auch gar nicht so einfach sich zu motivieren. Es gibt ja keinen Tag ohne Regen und das soll sich auch so schnell nicht ändern, außer dass die Temperaturen ins astronomische steigen (im Gegensatz zu den letzten Wochen).

@[email protected] ich war gestern das erste mal im Taunus fahren. Doch erheblich steiniger und felsiger wie im Spessart. Technisch anspruchsvoller halt. Natürlich hat es zwischendurch wieder mal geregnet, aber das hat nicht so gestört.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (15. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> @[email protected] Ich habe eine Oktalink-Nuss für Deine Kurbel! Willst Du die mal haben?


Danke Volker, ich habe den Schlüssel schon von einem Kollegen bekommen und es hat alles beim Umbau supergut funtioniert ! Danke nochmal Lupo.... wenn du nicht schon eine Frau hättest... ich würde dich sofort Heira...  
Ippie, habe auch die Bilder von dir Im Taunus gesehen....hast eine gute Figur gemacht *ggg*

Ich wollte nurmal berichten, das ich imo sehr gehemd bin, habe mir eine Nervenentzündung neben dem rechten Schienbein zugelegt   ich weiss zwar nicht wie und der Arzt kann es sich auch nicht erklären.. aber *snief* ich habe sie.....    
Ich hoffe mal das sie bis Sonntag weg ist oder zumindest so, das ich eventuell ein bissel sanfter mit der Martina radeln kann ! ansonsten kümmer ich mich halt derweilen um den Grill oder putz mal das Wohnmobil vom Wolfgang *g* jedenfals komm ich mit... 1000%tig

So nun werde ich erstmal "der Schuh..." schauen, 
bis später dann Michael


----------



## Sakir (15. Juli 2004)

Guden Abend,

schaut mal was ich gerade gefunden habe ! ! !

gugst du hier

Michael


----------



## Ippie (16. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] schöne Taunusbilder.  

@[email protected] die Eurobike ist schon interessant, aber doch recht weit zu fahren. Für einen 1-Tags-Besuch etwas weit (einfach ca.460 km). 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (16. Juli 2004)

*nanü, nix los hier.....*


----------



## Kwi-Schan (16. Juli 2004)

Hurra, das Semester ist um und ich lebe noch... 

Wenn auch sehr verspätet: Herzlichen Dank an "Familie Ippie" für die freundliche Aufnahme am vergangenen Samstag - wir sollten so ein Gemeinschaftsgrillen unbedingt wiederholen! 

@Sonntag - Leider kann ich am So nicht mit nach Fürth, obwohl es in den Beinen kribbelt, aber unser Kleiner wird am Mo 1 Jahr und da ist am So Feiern in der Familie angesagt... Vielleicht hätte jemand morgen nachmittag Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde? *hoff*

@Maixle - Dienstag? Essen? Wann und wo? 

Viele Grüße an alle,
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2004)

Hipp hipp hura, mein Fully is wieder da  

Naja weg wars ja nicht, aber außer Gefecht gesetzt. Nicht das Ihr denk C'dale hätt es in 3 Wochen fertig gebracht neue Lager fürs Vorderrad und ein Abdeckkäppchen beizubringen NEEEEIIIIN ... aber ich hab jetzt ein Ersatzvorderrad und mein Hardtail gugg ich für den Rest des Jahres nich mehr an ... Hoff  Meine Carbon ELO is im übrigen auch noch in den unendlichen Weiten unterwegs  

Immerhin, meine Laune steigt auch wieder parallel zum Thermometer  . Nich das ich mir aus dem Wetter was machen würde aber Thema Trennung/Scheidung/Unterhalt trägt nich zum allgemeinen Wohlbefinden bei, erstrecht nicht wenn die "noch Frau" den Motor des Autos ins Jenseits befördert     Wer weis was der noch einfällt. Jedenfalls is Thema RR bis auch weiteres auf Eis gelegt  Anders Thema jetzt sonst is meine Laune gleich wieder im Ar....  

@Kwi-Schan ... wie war das mit morgen. Sag an wann und wo und ich bin dabei. Bevorzugt Dtz. Aber nich davon fahren und nich so hefftig  

@Lupo ... wegen SO. Is nur ne Tour angesagt oder muß ich was zum grillen oder sonst was mitbringen  

@Sakir ... was is ... Nervenentzündung ... die könnt ich auch haben (s.o.)  radelst de mit oder nich  

So, noch was ... neee danke  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (16. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kwi-Schan ... wie war das mit morgen. Sag an wann und wo und ich bin dabei. Bevorzugt Dtz. Aber nich davon fahren und nich so hefftig
> Erdi01



@erdi - Super!! Freut mich! Wie wäre es am frühen Nachmittag, sagen wir 15 Uhr, bei Toom - und dann "nicht so heftig"? (Ist für mich völlig o.k.!).

Bis dann,
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir 15 Uhr, bei Toom - und dann "nicht so heftig"? (Ist für mich völlig o.k.!).
> 
> Bis dann,
> Gruß
> Christian



O.K. sehen uns  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (17. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo ... wegen SO. Is nur ne Tour angesagt oder muß ich was zum grillen oder sonst was mitbringen
> 
> @Sakir ... was is ... Nervenentzündung ... die könnt ich auch haben (s.o.)  radelst de mit oder nich


Ahoi,

Ohje ohje.... das hört sich nett so dolle an ! ! ! 
Motor dodal gabutt ????

ich antworte erstmal für Lupo.. denn der ist schon unterwegs : also grillen wohl eher nicht, das sie "normalerweise" um 12 vom Platz müssen... sofern sofort ein neuer mieter da steht... wenn da keiner ist dann können sie auch bis abends stehen bleiben. Weisste noch, das hatte uns Lupo letztesmal erklärt. 

Nervenentzündung... gute frage was das ist.. est tut aua und laufen kann man auch nett so dolle....ich komme natürlich mit dem Rad nach Fürth... sollte bis dahin die Schmerezen weg oder fast weg sein, radel ich mit, sollten sie noch da sein,w erde ich mit der Martina mal eine Runde drehen... genaueres spätestens 11:00 Uhr am Sonntag !

@kwi_schan : schade das es nicht klappt.... dann dir/euch mal viel Spass beim Feiern ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> Ohje ohje.... das hört sich nett so dolle an ! ! !
> Motor dodal gabutt ????
> ...



weis noch nichts genaues. Jedenfalls is die Zylinderkopfdichtung durch  

Na dann seh mal zu das de bis morsche fit bist. Denke wir wollen alle zusammen die Runde drehen  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (17. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann seh mal zu das de bis morsche fit bist. Denke wir wollen alle zusammen die Runde drehen


Ja, ich schone mich schon die ganze Zeit... 
man wird langsam alt.... da soll man Sport treiben um Fitt zu bleiben und dann ist man dauernd krank, weil man Sport treibt  

ich glaube, der Sommer kommt langsam zurück, wenn ich gerade so durch das Fenster schaue, strahlt mich die Sonne wunderbar an !    

muss nun OFF, werde gleich zum Spanferkeldrehen abgeholt   

bis heute abend ..... Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte noch sagen, das ich am Sonntag mit meinem Auto nach Fürth fahre und da sicherlich noch Platz für 2 andere Bikes ist !
> Also wer lust hat, ich nehme gerne noch 2 Bikes incl Fahrer    mit ! ! !
> Michael



gilt Dein Angebot noch? Oder biste schon vollgeladen? Und wie willste die Bikes unterkriegen? Haste Du ein Ständer auf em Dach?

Vielleicht könnteste mich an der 45 Ausfahrt DTZ/Seligenstadt einsammeln   

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (17. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> gilt Dein Angebot noch? Oder biste schon vollgeladen? Und wie willste die Bikes unterkriegen? Haste Du ein Ständer auf em Dach?
> 
> Vielleicht könnteste mich an der 45 Ausfahrt DTZ/Seligenstadt einsammeln
> 
> Erdi01


Ahoi, 
klar kann ich dich holen... Toom-Parkplatz 10:00 Uhr, wie immer ! ???

Habe einen Fahrradträger an der Heckklappe, da hängt man die Bikes auf so 2 stangen ! und sollte das mit deinem Fully nicht gehen, werfen wir es in den Kofferraum. werde dann morgen früh noch das Hundegitter rausmachen !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schlechte Nachrichten für den Odenwald. Ich fahre morgen nicht mit! Ich habe mir das noch mal im Routenplaner angeschaut und da ich morgen abend nicht so spät zurück sein möchte, ist mir die Abfahrt einfach zu weit. Ich dachte es wären nur ca. 45 min. einfache Fahrt, aber 1,5 Std pro Strecke sind mir morgen zuviel, Sorry.

Viel Spaß Euch allen

@[email protected] wo fährst Du morgen?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> klar kann ich dich holen... Toom-Parkplatz 10:00 Uhr, wie immer ! ???
> 
> Habe einen Fahrradträger an der Heckklappe, da hängt man die Bikes auf so 2 stangen ! und sollte das mit deinem Fully nicht gehen, werfen wir es in den Kofferraum. werde dann morgen früh noch das Hundegitter rausmachen !
> ...



das is prima   Dann morgen 10 Uhr.

@Ippie ... Schade, für den Odenwald is eigentlich kein Weg zu weit  

Warum gibt es keine Laps mit Tastaturbeleuchtung. Sitz hier auf der Terasse und und beonachte das aufziehende Unwetter. Eben fängt es an zu tröppeln ... jetzt schon mehr ... jetzt fängt es an zu schütten ... jetzt flüchte iiiiiicccchhhh .......


----------



## Sakir (17. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre morgen nicht mit!



  ..........   ..........  ..........  ..........  ..........  

@Erdi01 : oki alles klar, mein Bike ist schon hinten drauf und mittlerweile bestimmt auch sauber geregnt *bg*

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2004)

... ich bin wieder da. Habe mich umplatziert. Ohhh ... das hat sich Sakir schon wieder dazwischen gehängt   ... wollte noch berichten, dass ich mit Kwi-Schan heut nachmittag in den Wäldern um Messel war. Wollten eigentlich ganz gemütlich unsere Runde drehen. Ein Schnitt von über 22. Das klappt einfach nicht mit dem gemütlichen   

So jetzt werd ich TdF guggen und Ulle abkacken sehn  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (17. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibt es keine Laps mit Tastaturbeleuchtung.



Doch Erdi, so was gibt's - bei den IBM Thinkpads heißt das "Thinklight" und es funktioniert prima 

Tja, das mit unserer Tour von heute nachmittag kann ich nur bestätigen - aber auch wenn es nicht ganz so gemütlich war wie gedacht - schön war's in jedem Fall! 

Viele Grüße und morgen allen viel Spaß im Odenwald,
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juli 2004)

Die Odenwälder sind wieder da. Schee war's ... Schee anstrengend für mich. Hab mein Ciclo vergessen zu starten  Waren so 58 KM bei 1000-1100 HM. Den letzten Anstieg haben wir auf mein Wunsch hin ausgelassen und sind direkt nach Fürth zurück gerollt  Zwei Wochen Pause werd ich so schnell nich wieder machen, man kommt sich vor als hätt man keine Kondi mehr  

Sind von irgend einem Turm So ne FR/DH/Dirt-Strecke runter. Mit Anliegern, Sprüngen und was weis ich noch allem ... wer's braucht ... viel Spaß  

Danke an Bad Offenbach für die Verplegung. War wieder köstlich  . Danke auch an Sakir für's fahren. Gute Sache so ein Träger, werd mal Ebay bemühen.

So dann warte ich mal auf Lupos Bilder ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (19. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

Google und ich hatten gestern auch eine anstrengende Tour hinter uns. Unsere Tourdaten: 1300 hm, 73 km, 4:02 Fahrtzeit - 18,1 Ø. Entweder lag es gestern an der fehlenden Verpflegung (außer Getränke) oder an der schwülen Hitze. So platt wie gestern war ich noch nie! Mir hat alles wehgetan! Ich werde die Strecke nochmal mit der Software abfahren, vieleicht hat der Ciclo weniger angezeigt, als in Wirklichkeit. Nach Frammersbach hatte ich mich nämlich erheblich besser gefühlt! Google, wie ging es Dir?

@[email protected] hattet Ihr auch eine regenfreie Tour? Bei uns ging es 5 Minuten nach Zielankunft mit dem Regen los. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (19. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> Google und ich hatten gestern auch eine anstrengende Tour hinter uns. Unsere Tourdaten: 1300 hm, 73 km, 4:02 Fahrtzeit - 18,1 Ø. Entweder lag es gestern an der fehlenden Verpflegung (außer Getränke) oder an der schwülen Hitze. So platt wie gestern war ich noch nie! Mir hat alles wehgetan! Ich werde die Strecke nochmal mit der Software abfahren, vieleicht hat der Ciclo weniger angezeigt, als in Wirklichkeit. Nach Frammersbach hatte ich mich nämlich erheblich besser gefühlt! Google, wie ging es Dir?
> 
> ...



Mir ging es ja ähnlich. Nach 60 Km war bei mir der Ofen aus   Zum einen lag es aber sicherlich daran, daß ich am Tag zuvor schon ne gute Stunde ziemlich am Limit gefahren bin, abends zuviel  Alkohol getrunken habe und wir vor dem touren nur gefrühstückt hatten und ich einen Riegel für die Tour vergessen hatte.

Wir hatten die ersten 1050 Hm ja auch schon ziemlich zügig in knapp 40 Km hinter uns gebracht..darf man nicht vergessen . 

Was sagte gestern Dein Ciclo ? Knapp 3:30 Stunden 60 Km und 1250 Hm ?? Ist doch für ne Trainingsrunde bis dahin ok gewesen.  Dann allerdings hatte ich auch nen richtigen Einbruch und war froh, daß wir den Rest ohne viel Hm zurücklegen konnten. Ich hatte das erste mal den Eindruck, daß ich dann nur noch über die Fettverbrennung "funktionierte".  

Wenn ich Wombach mit 3:30 fahr, reicht mir das. Ich bin guter Dinge weil wir gestern unter eher schlechten Voraussetzungen gefahren sind. In Wombach hab ich meine Gels, meine Getränke dabei und mein Kalorienspeicher ist voll. 

@ Sakir @ Konntest Du denn wieder fahren ??

@ Malleristis @ Ihr bekommt eine PM....

Grüzi Google


----------



## Sakir (19. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Konntest Du denn wieder fahren ??


Ahoi, 
es wird aber immer besser, dencke mal, das ich gen WE wieder fit sein werde *hoffe es zumindest*

Da hattest du und Ippie eine schöne knackige Tour gemacht ! Grats....

Der Odenwald war toll wie immer ! 
Die eine DH Strecke war Megagenial und dieser kleine heftige Singletrail war bestimmt auch super, beim nächsten mal geht daran kein weg vorbei, dann stechen wir da runter ! ! ! 
da würde es ich auch lohnen den Weg 2 mal zu fahren !
Vom Anspruch her wie der Pilzweg, nur nicht so Steinig
Ich dencke mal, wenn man dort öfters fahren würde/könnte, wäre man sehr schnell technisch wesentlich besser drauf !

Am Do+Fr+Sa bin ich 100%tig verbucht und werde keine Zeit für irgendwelche Touren haben !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal die optische Auswertung der Tour.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (19. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mal die optische Auswertung der Tour.
> 
> ...


Ahoi,
da habt ihr ganz schön reingetreten, seid ihr wirklich 80,9 gefaren oder war das ein Strommast ???
alle achtung, vor der Leistung... nicht übel...

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> da habt ihr ganz schön reingetreten, seid ihr wirklich 80,9 gefaren oder war das ein Strommast ???
> alle achtung, vor der Leistung... nicht übel...
> 
> Michael



Denke die 80 sind zu schaffen. Hembacher Autobahn runter. Im oberen Bereich durch Hemsbach mit 80 durch
 

Glaub aber eher ... FUNKMIST  Klärt uns auf  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

die 80,9 km/h stimmen wirklich! Vom Hahnenkamm in Richtung Kläranlage zwischen Michelbach und Niedersteinbach hoch eh runter natürlich. Die letzten Meter sind geteert, also wenig Risiko, sag ich mal   Ich habe es auch auf 'm Tacho beobachtet. Endlich mal ein neuer Geschwindigkeitsrekord.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## jschuetter (19. Juli 2004)

Es ist einfach zum :kotz:en. Jetzt spielt das Wetter einigermasen mit, auch habe ich Abends wieder Zeit zum biken und nun das 
Ich wollte das Radl für die morgige Tour (zwischen Arbeit und Netzwerkwartung am Abend) fit machen (Dreck wegspülen, Kette ölen, ...) und mußte entdecken, daß vom Hinterrad zwei Speichen gebochen sind. Dabei bin ich die letzten Tage nur auf dem Asphalt gefahren. Nach zwei Wochen Abstinenz hätte ich auch keine Höhenmeter geschaft.
Meine besser Hälfte bringt das Rad (zur Vorsicht auch mal das Vorderrad) morgen Nachmittag zu Günter. Ich habe keine Lust, daß mir mein Drahtesel bei der nächsten Tour auseinanderfällt.

Jörg


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

wollte auch mal wieder hallo sagen und mal nach fragen wer den ausser Google, Ippie und SteelMannie, noch so beim Keiler vertretten ist!!

Ich werde mir auch mal die 60km gönnen, mal sehen wie ich micht schlage. Angepeilt ist eine Zeit von 3:15 ist in etwas die Zeit vom letztem Jahr nur dieses Jahr ist die Strecke 5km länger  

Schade das Tboy nicht fährt und Hugo habe ich auch noch nicht entdeckt  
Tboy die 60 könntest du doch bestimmt in dein Trainingsprogramm einbauen oder? Und von der Siegprämie noch was schönes für dein Rad kaufen   

CU in Wombach


----------



## Sakir (20. Juli 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach zum :kotz:en. Jetzt spielt das Wetter einigermasen mit, auch habe ich Abends wieder Zeit zum biken und nun das
> Ich wollte das Radl für die morgige Tour (zwischen Arbeit und Netzwerkwartung am Abend) fit machen (Dreck wegspülen, Kette ölen, ...) und mußte entdecken, daß vom Hinterrad zwei Speichen gebochen sind. Dabei bin ich die letzten Tage nur auf dem Asphalt gefahren. Nach zwei Wochen Abstinenz hätte ich auch keine Höhenmeter geschaft.
> Meine besser Hälfte bringt das Rad (zur Vorsicht auch mal das Vorderrad) morgen Nachmittag zu Günter. Ich habe keine Lust, daß mir mein Drahtesel bei der nächsten Tour auseinanderfällt.
> 
> Jörg


Ahoi,
das ist nicht schön...sei froh, das du es noch gesehen hast
Beim fahren könnte sowas schlimmere auswirkungen haben
der Günter wird das doch bestimmt gleich machen und dann kannst du doch heute Abend eine Feierabend runde geniessen ))

@Barracuda_de : wann sieht man dich denn mal wieder bei einer unserer Touren ????

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all,  

nachdem, wir (Paul und ich) am Samstag die 95 km
Runde (BED-tour) als Test für die 90km in Wombach
absolviert haben, komme ich ein bisschen ins grübeln!
(BED=Birkenheiner-Eselsweg-Degenweg)
Bei 1300hm und 95km war ich doch schon sehr platt hinterher!  
In Wombach sinds dann doch schon mal 1850hm.

Die Birkenheiner bis zum Kihn-Platz, war das reinste Schlammloch.  
Gerade vor uns ist ein Wolkenbruch in dem Gebiet runtergegangen, 
und bei den umgepflügten Wegen von den Holzmaschinen, 
war es die reinste Qual!

Als wir dann am Gasthaus zum Engländer angekommen sind,
haben uns alle angeschaut wie Außerirdische.  
(Bild folgt)
Ein Glück hat mich meine Frau am Abend dann doch noch erkannt,
und mich reingelassen.  

Am Sonntag morgen bin ich dann nochmal alleine meine Runde gefahren,
aber da ging dann nicht mehr soviel!

@Barracuda, ippie, google, dann sieht mann sich ja spätestens beim Keiler  

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (20. Juli 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> wollte auch mal wieder hallo sagen und mal nach fragen wer den ausser Google, Ippie und SteelMannie, noch so beim Keiler vertretten ist!!
> 
> ...



die strecke is nich länger....letztes jahr stand in der ausschreibung auch schon was von 60km, ausserdem is auffällig dass sich an den höhenmetern nix geändert hat  hab mich mit nem "ortskundigen" deswegen unterhalten und der meinte das wär nur geändert worden weils in der ausschriebung besser aussieht
ich weiss noch nich ob ich mitfahr...zur debatte stehn zur zeit duisburg, keiler oder daheim bleiben...ich weiss es wirklich noch nicht, sollte ich in duisburg nicht an den start gehn, dann mach ich den keiler vom wetter abhängig
sollte ich wombach mitfahrn dann sehr wahrscheinl. die mittlere, 4std. wärn dann angepeilt...die kurze is einfach zu kurz...für 2,5std. zahl ich keine 40....da lohnts sich ja nichtma unterwegs was zu essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (20. Juli 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> die strecke is nich länger....
> 
> sollte ich wombach mitfahrn dann sehr wahrscheinl. die mittlere, 4std. wärn dann angepeilt...die kurze is einfach zu kurz...für 2,5std. zahl ich keine 40....da lohnts sich ja nichtma unterwegs was zu essen




Hi Hugo,
Du hast recht, die haben nur die Namen der Strecken auf 60/90/120 geaendert. Es bleibt aber bei den 55/86/109
Ich hab mal das 2004 Hoehenprofil von der Keiler Page angehanegt. Beim HP fehlt die Ortsrunde am Anfang!

Fahr doch 109 km, dann hast Du fuer 40 Euronen 5 std Spass. ;-)


----------



## tboy0709 (20. Juli 2004)

He ich muß mich doch auch mal wieder zu wort melden   

Wollt mal fragen ob nicht jemand lust hat am Wochenende mal ne runde zu drehen mit mir locker aber lang so 4-5 std.

Barracuda vielleicht und wie siehts aus mit Sarch oder Hugo?


----------



## Ippie (21. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

habs mal wieder geschafft. Viele ungünstige Faktoren auf einmal!  
Jetzt habe ich ein paar Schürfwunden und eine Prellung mehr in meiner Biografie. Gestern nach einer schönen Grundlagentour war ich wieder kurz vor Somborn, wo ich am Schwedenkreuz in den Waldweg abbog und kurze Zeit später auf der Nase lag. Diesmal doch ein Fahrfehler. Es ging leicht bergab in eine linkskurve und da lagen schöne Tannennadeln, aufgeweicht vom Regen. Als ich die Geschwindigkeit verringern wollte (max. 20 km/h), zog ich wie immer beide Bremsen an, doch ich hatte die Rechnung ohne die neuen Cool-Stop Bremsgummis gemacht, die ich am Samstag montiert und fälschlicherweise zu scharf eingestellt hatte. Was dann passierte, könnt Ihr Euch denken. Einfach das Vorderrad weggerutscht und peng. Gesterm morgen hatte ich mir neue Reifen bestellt, da ich von der Empfindlichkeit der Z-Max bei Nässe wußte. Aber zu spät!  Der erste Gedanke war: das war es wohl in Wombach. Aber bis jetzt ist es noch nicht so schlimm. Ich werde halt bis Samstag pausieren müssen und hoffe, daß meine Rippenprellung beim fahren  nicht zu schmerzhaft ist. Schäden gabs einige. Handschuhe und Trikot gelocht, Pulsuhr fast zerstört, Barends verammelt. Meine Frau war auch begeistert, dass der Mann wieder mit blutüberströmten Knie in der Tür Stand!  Dank Clickies konnte ich die letzten 1,5 km mit einem Bein treten. Sah bestimmt recht albern aus  .

So jetzt muß ich mal was arbeiten 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (21. Juli 2004)

Nachdem die Wettervorhersage für Bayern ( eigentlich wollte ich Dieses WE mit meiner Frau zum Starnberger See) eher bescheiden aussieht, bleibe ich diese WE zu 80 % (leider  ) daheim. Dies gibt mir aber die Gelegenheit sich für den Keiler noch ein bisschen vorzubereiten  . Deshalb meine Frage, wer mit mir Lust hat am Sonntag eine wiederrum zügigere Tour zu unternehmen.  

Ich denk so 1100  1300 Hm bei circa 60 Km sollten es wieder sein, wobei ich nicht abgeneigt bin mal wieder direkt ab der Kilianusbrücke zu fahren. Dies hat den Vorteil, daß man nach einer kurzen Aufwärmphase gleich ordentlich Hm machen kann....wenn man will....... In Wombach geht es  ja auch gleich mit Hm los.

Übrigens fand ich die Hahnenkammtour mal wieder richtig Klasse, ich fands überhaupt nicht langweilig  ......Aber wenn Ihr andere Vorschläge habt......

Also meldet Euch mal    ......Ohhh habe einen neuen Smilie endeckt:

  Bitte fahrt mit mir !!!!!  ​

Das heute oder morgen jemand Zeit und Lust für GA am Main hat (Ich starte von mir aus ab 17:00 Uhr) brauch ich wohl nicht zu fragen.....  

@ Ippie @ Ich hoff es wird mit Deiner Prellung nicht noch schlimmer. Wäre schade wenn Du so kurz vor dem Mara ausfallen würdest. Was machst Du auch für Sachen ? 

@ Sakir @ Was macht Dein Knie ?


----------



## Sakir (21. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Was macht Dein Knie ?


Ahoi, 
die Nervenentzündung im Schienbein geht langsam zurück... täglich besser, solange ich nicht laufe !
sollte ich bis Sonntag fitt sein, kommich gerne mit. auch bei Grundlagen fahrten bin ich wieder dabei, wenn die Entzündung weg ist !

@Ippie : man man was machste denn für sachen ! nicht fallen.. nicht aua tun.... besonders nicht an den Rippen....

@jschuetter : was machen die Speichen / LR wieder alles fest und ausgewechselt ???

@Erdi01 : und wieder regeneriert ??? was macht die ELO und dein Rad ?

@Miss Marple : HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei den "Nokon-Nutzern", gehts nun leichter ?   

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die Wettervorhersage für Bayern ( eigentlich wollte ich Dieses WE mit meiner Frau zum Starnberger See) eher bescheiden aussieht, bleibe ich diese WE zu 80 % (leider  ) daheim. Dies gibt mir aber die Gelegenheit sich für den Keiler noch ein bisschen vorzubereiten  . Deshalb meine Frage, wer mit mir Lust hat am Sonntag eine wiederrum zügigere Tour zu unternehmen.
> 
> Ich denk so 1100  1300 Hm bei circa 60 Km sollten es wieder sein, wobei ich nicht abgeneigt bin mal wieder direkt ab der Kilianusbrücke zu fahren. Dies hat den Vorteil, daß man nach einer kurzen Aufwärmphase gleich ordentlich Hm machen kann....wenn man will....... In Wombach geht es ja auch gleich mit Hm los.
> 
> ...


Wann willst du den los, muß meiner Frau ja eine Uhrzeit zum Verhandeln anbieten können!  

Komm um 17:00 nach Alzenau und wir können zusammen GA am Hahnenkamm machen. 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Juli 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wann willst du den los, muß meiner Frau ja eine Uhrzeit zum Verhandeln anbieten können!
> Ciao


Ich denke eine Startzeit zwischen 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr ist für alle realisierbar ??? Mir wäre es jedenfalls recht  



			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Komm um 17:00 nach Alzenau und wir können zusammen GA am Hahnenkamm machen.


 Was hab ich wieder gelacht...   Ich mach mal lieber richtig GA  

Bis denne doch hoffentlich


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke eine Startzeit zwischen 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr ist für alle realisierbar ??? Mir wäre es jedenfalls recht
> 
> Was hab ich wieder gelacht...   Ich mach mal lieber richtig GA
> 
> Bis denne doch hoffentlich


ok, ich werde mal verhandeln! würde mich auf jeden fall freuen mal wieder mit dir eine runde zu drehen. auch wenn du meinen humor nicht magst  

cu


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01 : und wieder regeneriert ??? was macht die ELO und dein Rad ?


Meim Radl gehts gut, halt noch mit Leihrad, also Leihvorderrad  Die ELO hat Bulli noch nicht in den unendlichen Weiten gefunden  

Mir gehts auch gut. Bin gerade meine "Messler Hügelrunde" übern Mainzer Berg gefahren. Och nur neuer Rekord  49,5 KM 360 HM 1:50 Fahrzeit Schnitt 26,8 bin zufrieden  



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Miss Marple : HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei den "Nokon-Nutzern", gehts nun leichter ?   Michael


Immer mehr Nokon-Fahrer, watt soll en datt. Jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr  

@WE ... werd ich auch fahren. Vielleich nehm ich wieder mal nen Anlauf mit Taunus. Also so 2x Hohemark-Feldberg. Ohne Pause ohne Stop  
Vielleicht schließ ich mich auch wo an, oder es schließt sich jemand mir an, mal sehen.

@Ippie ... ich sag es immer wieder ... NEIN diesmal nicht, nur gute Besserung und nicht zu viel 

@Sakir ... und schon ne Runde gedreht ... Du weist schon


----------



## Sakir (21. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... und schon ne Runde gedreht ... Du weist schon


neee, noch nix gemacht !
ich warte noch bis meine Entzündung weg ist, aber dann leg ich richtig los

Michael


----------



## Hugo (22. Juli 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> He ich muß mich doch auch mal wieder zu wort melden
> 
> Wollt mal fragen ob nicht jemand lust hat am Wochenende mal ne runde zu drehen mit mir locker aber lang so 4-5 std.
> 
> Barracuda vielleicht und wie siehts aus mit Sarch oder Hugo?



du ich bin dabei....muss aber noch klärn wanns los geht

bin freitag abends bei ner freundin in nidda grillen und anschliessend party, werd da dann auch pennen
wenn ichs rad gleich mitnehm und mich da dann bereit mach können wir zusammen ne runde fahrn und ich kann die truppe noch n bischen mit nem typen in leggins schocken*rofl*
würd ma sagen dass wir mittags starten sollten, wenns grundlage wird wird danach gegessen, ansonstne eben davor

hätte eben den grossen vorteil deswegen ncih 100km durch die republik düsen zu müssen


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. Juli 2004)

Moin,

Google wenn wir um 10:00 Uhr starten bin ich dabei, muß bis ca. 13:30 wieder zuhause sein!!!

Ciao


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Google wenn wir um 10:00 Uhr starten bin ich dabei, muß bis ca. 13:30 wieder zuhause sein!!!
> 
> Ciao



Ok, ich sag dann mal Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Kilianusbrücke, Mainflinger Seite. Das dürfte für die hoffentlich bis dahin Genesenen auch noch ok sein. @ Erdi @ keine Lust für ne zügige Tour im Spessart ?


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich sag dann mal Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Kilianusbrücke, Mainflinger Seite. Das dürfte für die hoffentlich bis dahin Genesenen auch noch ok sein. @ Erdi @ keine Lust für ne zügige Tour im Spessart ?


Hau doch die Tour mal in den LMB rein!


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hau doch die Tour mal in den LMB rein!


 Na gut...Haben wir ja schon lange nicht mehr gemacht.

@ Alle @ Sonntagstour steht im LMB !!!


----------



## jschuetter (22. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> die Nervenentzündung im Schienbein geht langsam zurück... täglich besser, solange ich nicht laufe !


Dann gute Besserung.



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @jschuetter : was machen die Speichen / LR wieder alles fest und ausgewechselt ???


Die Dinger sind immer noch in der Werkstadt. Es waren keine Speichen in passender Länge in schwarz da. Wen interessiert schon die Farbe?  
Ich will fahren, nicht das Bike als Ausstellungsstück hinstellen.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all 

@google,barracuda,....
ich bin am Wochenende an der Lahn zum Kanufahren, 
(Vater-Kind-tour) und kann leider nicht mitfahren am Sonntag.  

Ich wär schon gerne mit, zumal wir schon ne ganze Weile nicht
mehr zusammen gefahren sind.
Ich muß doch mal wieder Euren Trainigsstand testen!  

Meinen Keiler-test hatte ich allerdings letzten Samstag schon,
und vorher wollte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr soviel machen.

Dazu kommt noch das ich noch auf mein neues Tretlager warte,
das alte ist so gut wie abgeraucht, und muß vor Wombach
auf jeden Fall raus!  

Veilleicht klappts ja mal wieder mit uns!

Dann bis zum Keiler  

Gruß


----------



## jschuetter (23. Juli 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dinger sind immer noch in der Werkstadt. Es waren keine Speichen in passender Länge in schwarz da. Wen interessiert schon die Farbe?
> Ich will fahren, nicht das Bike als Ausstellungsstück hinstellen.
> Jörg


Ok, seien wir mal ehrlich. Ich als Dienstleister würde auch keine unvollkommene Arbeit an meine Kunden liefern.

Jörg


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Juli 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> du ich bin dabei....muss aber noch klärn wanns los geht
> 
> bin freitag abends bei ner freundin in nidda grillen und anschliessend party, werd da dann auch pennen
> wenn ichs rad gleich mitnehm und mich da dann bereit mach können wir zusammen ne runde fahrn und ich kann die truppe noch n bischen mit nem typen in leggins schocken*rofl*
> ...




Also ich könnte am Samstag so ab 12 oder 13 Uhr würd dann gerne aber so vier Std fahren also so 120km am Sonntag fahr ich dann auch nochmal aber da schon so gegen 8 oder 9 so 150km. 

Meld Dich nochmal wegen fahren, es kommt vielleicht noch jemand mit am Samstag Sonntag dann auf alle fälle.


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Juli 2004)

Also heir nochmal nur so zur Info. An alle die vielleicht doch noch lust haben. Hugo und ich treffen uns morgen bei mir um 13 Uhr für ne 4stündige Straßentour (120km) soll ne GA Tour werden also kein gebolze. Vielleicht schließt sich uns noch jemand kurzfristig an den ich durch zufall kenne gelernt habe. 

Bei Intresse einfach bei mir melden.

Gruß Torsten

P.S. Sonntag fahr ich auch aber schon gegen 8 spätestens 9 dann aber 5 std (150km).


----------



## Google (24. Juli 2004)

Hei Leutz,


ist ja diesmal ziemlich verhalten mit der Sonntagstour...Ippie, Erdi, der Rest was ist mit Euch ?? @ Sakir, was macht Dein Knie ??

@ [email protected] Ne Grundlage mit Dir und Hugo hätt mich ja schon mal wieder interessiert. Im Windschatten dürft ich ja noch einigermaßen mithalten können   Aber es passt mom. bei mir nicht so in die Planung. Nach Wombach können wir gerne mal wieder   Ich hoff Du meldest Dich dann übern Thread oder direkt bei mir. Was haste denn mom. in etwa fürn Schnitt wenn Du GA fährst ? Vielleicht täusch ich mich ja auch und ich komm mit meiner Fitness und meiner Crossgurke nur noch schwerlich mit...Erzähl mal.

Wombachfrage:Ne Frage an alle, die schon mal mit teil genommen haben. Gabs bei den Versorgungsstationen gefüllte Trinkflaschen zum mitnehmen wie das letzte mal in Frammersbach ? Dann würd ich nämlich auf alle Fälle ohne Trinkrucksack fahren.


Da hoff ich mal, daß noch ein paar am Sonntag mitfahren...


----------



## Sakir (24. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir, was macht Dein Knie ??


Morsche,
also meinem Schienbein gehts besser aber immernoch nicht komplett weg   
Ob ich am Sonntag mit komme, hängt davon ab, wie ich die heutige Hochzeitsfeier überstehe    
fahren werde ich bestimmt, kann aber sein, das ich nur auf der Strasse entlang roll und mein RR mal ausprobiere  (hatte noch keine Zeit dazu)

@jschuetter: beim Radsport König in Seligenstadt machen sie die LR mit Termin in 1nem Tag und kostet 6-8 Euro ! ! !

@Lupo, Miss Marple: seid ihr versuncken ??? oder im Urlaub )) man liest gar nix mehr von euch ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche,
> also meinem Schienbein gehts besser aber immernoch nicht komplett weg   [email protected], Miss Marple: seid ihr versuncken ??? oder im Urlaub )) man liest gar nix mehr von euch ! ! !
> 
> Michael


Urlaub wär schön, aber dem ist net so  
Heut hab ich erstmal die gröbsten Sturmflutschäden beseitigt und am Abend sind Gäste zum Grillen bei uns. (also die werden net gegrillt sondern die kriegen was gegrilltes zum Futtern  )
Morgen wollen wir malab Hohemark ne Taunustour fahren. So über Saalburg, Herzberg, Sandplacken, Feldberg zum Roten+ und zurück. Mit der Startzeit kann ich mich noch net festlegen, die hängt davon ab wie das Grillen ausartet      aber vor 11:00 bestimmt net.

so, bis moin (die komme grad  )

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juli 2004)

Mein Bedarf an Touren für dieses WE ist gedeckt ... war heut in Würzburg und zurück 209 KM   

Ähmm ... ich meine war bei Larry von 88. Hab meine Carbon ELO einbauen lassen, die von C'dale gekommen ist und von Ihm getunt wurde. Waren halt 209 KM aber mim Auto  Bin die B8 bis Würzburg, weil heute A3  

Habe vorhin ne kleine Runde gedreht. Wow ... hätt nie gedacht was aus so ner Lefty rauszuholen ist, würd ich jederzeit wieder machen lassen  
Aufs Knöpfchen gedrückt und das Teil is blockiert. Das treibt einen jedesmal so ein grinsen isn Gesicht, aber zufrieden is man nie ... jetzt stört mich, dass ich den Dämpfer hinten nicht per Knopfdruck blockieren kann, sonder ein Hebel umlegen muß ... TZZzz
Und die Carbon Lefty putzt genau 300 gramm weg. Jetzt is mein Jek bei 11,88 und damit leichter als viele Hardtails   Wohlgemerkt mit XT Scheibe und Stahlflex, keine Ultraleicht-Pannen-Laufräder und nix Lämmerschwanz. Bocksteif und stabil bis weit in die 100Kg  Naja, treten muß ich doch noch ...

Morgen werd ich auch fahren. Weis aber noch nicht wann. Will eigentlich F1 und TdF guggen. Halt davor oder danach oder Taunus  @Lupo ... wird das eher gemütlich oder ne hatz bei Dir/Euch @google ... Euer Starttermin is mir zu früh  

So jetzt "drinke mee Ahner" ich geh auf unser Weinfest. Mal sehen was die golfballgroßen Hagelkörner und der Sturm von gestern übrig gelassen haben  So ein Hagelkorn tut ganz schon weh, wenn mans abbekommt, hab direkt ein blauchen fleck  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... @Lupo ... wird das eher gemütlich oder ne hatz bei Dir/Euch @google ... Euer Starttermin is mir zu früh  ....Erdi01


du kennst mich doch: ich bin bestimmt nicht auf der Flucht  und für alle Gefälle über 30% wird nen Chickenway angeboten  

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. Juli 2004)

Oh mann !!! Mich hat über Nacht dermaßen eine Erkältung hingehauen !!!  Ich kann heut unmöglich fahren   

Mein Kopf ist zu, mein Hals ist wund, fühl mich ziemlich belämmert..

Schade...ich werd mal Barracuda anrufen und ihm absagen müssen.

Den anderen viel Spaß bei ihren Touren  

Google


----------



## Ippie (25. Juli 2004)

Halo zusammen,

ich habe eben erst den PC angeworfen seit Freitag mittag.

@[email protected] 10:00 Uhr ist für mich sonntags immer zu früh. Ich fahre, außer bei Mara's, nicht vor 11:00 Uhr. Außerdem bin ich gestern mit einem Bekannten mal die Barbarossa-Hahnenkamm-Rückersbacher-Hahnenkamm-Tour gefahren. Waren gestern 1140 hm bei 54 km. Es war aber sehr matschig gewesen. Fast so schlimm wie im März.   Da meine neuen Reifen noch nicht angekommen sind, bin ich auch recht vorsichtig die feuchten Passagen runter gefahren. Ich habe richtige Probs mit den Cool-Stop-Belägen. Die sind so bissig, das ich garnicht mehr die Bremskraft dosieren kann. Vielleicht mache ich doch vorne wieder die alte Marke drauf. 
Bis auf die Rippenprellung, die mich beim fahren nicht weiter stört, ist alles wieder in Ordnung. Wombach kann kommen. Ich werde heute noch eine Stunde radeln und dann morgen mal 2-3 Std GA. Am Mittwoch werde ich noch eine 1000 hm Tour starten und am Freitag mit meiner Frau eine sehr gemütliche Runde drehen. Und dann ist schon Wombach angesagt. 
Wann treffen wir uns am Samstag? 
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung und das es nur eine 2 Tage Erkältung ist. Alles andere wäre nicht so günstig. 

@[email protected] ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Taunus-Tour. Vielleicht geht ja mal wieder was die Woche (Mittwoch). Übrigens brauche ich noch mal Deinen technischen Rat. Ich schicke Dir mal ne PM.

allen anderen, viel Spaß beim biken.

Volker

Volker


----------



## Ippie (25. Juli 2004)

Ich nochmal,

für alle, die interesse an eine Leistungsdiagnose haben, gibt es hier einen link http://www.living-fitness.de/homburg/index.html
Ich glaube Tboy ist auch dort. 
Eine Übersicht einiger Centren Deutschlands gibt es hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/diagnostcenter.htm

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab meine Carbon ELO einbauen lassen, die von C'dale gekommen ist und von Ihm getunt wurde ... Habe vorhin ne kleine Runde gedreht. Wow ... hätt nie gedacht was aus so ner Lefty rauszuholen ist, würd ich jederzeit wieder machen lassen
> Erdi01



Wen interessiert was an der Lefty gemacht wurde kann hier nochmal nachlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=121298#post1373880

Erdi01


----------



## jschuetter (25. Juli 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte das Radl für die morgige Tour (zwischen Arbeit und Netzwerkwartung am Abend) fit machen (Dreck wegspülen, Kette ölen, ...) und mußte entdecken, daß vom Hinterrad zwei Speichen gebochen sind. Dabei bin ich die letzten Tage nur auf dem Asphalt gefahren. Nach zwei Wochen Abstinenz hätte ich auch keine Höhenmeter geschaft.


Am Freitag war das Rad fertig, am Samstag hatte zumindest Zeit die Räder zu montieren und heute Morgen war 'ne kleine Asphalt-Tour (nach AB) angesetzt.
Kaum im Hafen in AB macht es auf einmal Knack, schon wieder eine Speiche ohne Kopf. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir dochmal so ein Hinterrad zulegen wie am Leih-Rad von Google. Da brechen die Speichen zumindest nicht so schnell.

Jörg


----------



## tboy0709 (25. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nochmal,
> 
> für alle, die interesse an eine Leistungsdiagnose haben, gibt es hier einen link http://www.living-fitness.de/homburg/index.html
> Ich glaube Tboy ist auch dort.
> ...



Hallo Ippi and all 

Ja ich bin auch bei Living Fitness. Den Test führt immer der Andreas Philipp durch er ist Dipl.-Sportwissenschaftler und macht das ganze schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren und hat auch schon Namhaftere Sportler betreut, zu sehen im Fitness Studio in Bad Homburg. Er weiß also sehr genau was er da macht   
LDs für Radfahrer gehen immer nur Montags und Freitags im Fitnesstudio in HG Voranmeldung ist zwingend erforderlich und dauer meist auch 2-3 Wochen sofort geht meist gar nichts. Kostenpunkt sind 69 (der Preis beim Bike MAgazin ist nicht aktuell). Andreas ist sehr umgänglich und macht einem sehr gut alles verständlich. Schuhe mit SPD Cleats sind mit zu bringen dafür sind Pedale da alle anderen Systeme müssen die eigenen Pedale mit gebracht werden.

Der Test läuft wie folgt ab. Stufentest. Begonnen wird mit 100Watt alle drei min wird um 50 Watt erhöht so lange bis zum Abbruch. Dann sind die Beine so zu ich glaub das habt ihr noch nicht erlebt. Am ende jeder Stufe wird vom Ohrläppchen ein kleiner Tropfen Blut genommen um den Laktatwert zu bestimmen und die Herzfrequenz wird notiert. Der ganze test wird nur im sitzen absolviert weil bei wiegetritt das Ergebnis verfälscht würde. 

Ich hoffe weiter geholfen zu haben.


@ Hugo na und biste heute nochmal gefahren ich war heute nochmal 5 1/2 std unterwegs 170km kahm nicht schlecht nach gestern 4std und 120km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected] Ne Grundlage mit Dir und Hugo hätt mich ja schon mal wieder interessiert. Im Windschatten dürft ich ja noch einigermaßen mithalten können   Aber es passt mom. bei mir nicht so in die Planung. Nach Wombach können wir gerne mal wieder   Ich hoff Du meldest Dich dann übern Thread oder direkt bei mir. Was haste denn mom. in etwa fürn Schnitt wenn Du GA fährst ? Vielleicht täusch ich mich ja auch und ich komm mit meiner Fitness und meiner Crossgurke nur noch schwerlich mit...Erzähl mal.
> 
> Wombachfrage:Ne Frage an alle, die schon mal mit teil genommen haben. Gabs bei den Versorgungsstationen gefüllte Trinkflaschen zum mitnehmen wie das letzte mal in Frammersbach ? Dann würd ich nämlich auf alle Fälle ohne Trinkrucksack fahren.



@ tboy @ Siehe oben...Du bist mir noch ne Antwort schuldig !!!  Ansonsten Danke für die LD -info. Ippie, Sakir und Ich wollen in nächste Zeit nämlich eine machen.

Und was war jetzt mit Wombach letztes Jahr ???? Ich brauch Input !!  

Ich hab mich ganz schön geärgert, daß ich wegen meiner Erkältung heute nicht fahren konnte  Mit Achim ist ja auch schon ne Ewigkeit her als wir ne gemeinsame Tour absolvierten.....  @ Ippie am Freitagmittag hatte ich schon Kreislaufstörungen, am gleichen Abend haben schon die nicht mehr existenten Mandeln offeriert das was kommt...Aber das es dann über Samstagnacht so heftig wird ....Mom. hab ich das Gefühl, daß der Zenit überschritten ist, so daß ich ab Dienstag auf GA-Touren hoff...höchstens bis einschließl. Donnerstag. Mal schauen....Ich hab mich nämlich saufitt gefühlt und seh jetzt überhaupt nicht ein, daß ich mich wegen ner kleinen Erkältung klein kriegen lass....MeinPlan ist jetzt nach dieser Kackerkältung jedenfalls, ich hoff es funktioniert auch, GA Dienstag bis Donnerstag, 2 Tage Pause und dann Angriff am Sonntag    

@ Ippie  @ Wegen Samstag telefonieren wir nochmal. 

@ Lupo, Miss Marple, Alle @  Nach Wombach ab Mittwoch sieht wieder alles anders aus  Dann wirds Zeit wieder ein paar gemeinsame Turns zu drehen  Ich muß aber irgendwie noch ein schönes WE mit meiner Frau in der Münchner Umgebung unterbringen und Urlaub ist ab dem 13.08.04 für 14 Tage angesagt. Na ja..Spätestens im September bis ins nächste Jahr hinein sind wieder viele gemeinsame Touren angesagt. Hoff ich doch !!!!!   Die BaHaBu Tour mit mir Sakir und anschließendem Kaffee bei uns muß ja auch noch irgendwie untergebracht werden...

Oder wollt Ihr mich noch zu einem Abschlußmara überreden   

@ tboy @ Hast Du voraussichtlich eigentlich auch mal wieder Zeit für lockere gemeinsame Touren ??

So genug geschrieben...

Tschö Google


----------



## SteelManni (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all,  

@google, also in Wombach letztes Jahr gabs nur Papp-oder
Plastikbecher mit Getränken  

Das konnste Dir während der Vorbeifahrt eigentlich nur ins Gesicht schütten.
Oder man musste stehenbleiben und den Becher auf einmal abpumpen.

Wenn Du mit Trinkrucksack fährst, dann kannst Du diesen mit den Bechern
wieder voll machen.
Das klappt aber nur wenn Du einen Camelback mit großer Öffnung hast?

Ich werde 2 Trinkflaschen und meinen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen.
Davon eine leere.

Wie sieht's aus, wer ist am Samstag alles in Wombach zur Anmeldung, und zur Nudelparty, 
oder hat noch jemand vor dort zu zelten?


Google, sie zu das Du zum Keiler wieder fit bist!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (25. Juli 2004)

Halli Hallo,

ich mus doch auch mal wieder etwas posten 
war heute mal mit dem RR unterwegs.... spass hats gemacht   
musste mir mal ca 3 Stunden den Alkohol aus dem Körper fahren... dadurch kam ich auch nur auf einen 29,9er schnitt und nach 85 km war mein Trinken / Lust / Kondition am Ende   
Ich bin über Offenbach nach Neu Isenburg / Langen / Messel / Rodgau , war schön zu fahren, ausser event. das es teilweise sehr eng auf den Strassen wurde und die Radwege leider nur Schotterwege waren.....

@Google : na dann mal Gute Besserung, leg dich ins Bett und lass dich mal verwöhnen 

@jschuetter: ohje, was machste denn mit deinen LR... schon wieder eine Speiche def. das passiert doch nicht einfach nur so ! ! !

@Ippie, Google: na dann müssen wir mal dort einen Termin für die LD machen ! können wir auch am 03.08 besprechen.

@All : nächste Woche habe ich Spätschicht, d.h. ich werde morgens meine Runden drehen und Abends wenn ihr euch zusammen durch die Lande begebt, werde ich auf der Arbeit sein   

Michael


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]@ ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Taunus-Tour. Vielleicht geht ja mal wieder was die Woche (Mittwoch). Übrigens brauche ich noch mal Deinen technischen Rat. Ich schicke Dir mal ne PM....
> 
> Volker


jo! Mittwoch können wir mal vormerken, falls möglich schon um 18:00   Vielleicht sind ja laufand und blackbike auch wieder mal dabei.  

hmmmmmmm, ne PM hab ich noch net  

@google: gute Besserung auch von mir und natürlich auch von Martina.
wär ja schön wenn du auch mal wieder ne Tour in entspannter Atmosphäre   mitfahren würdest.( die anderen Marathonisti natürlich auch)


----------



## Google (26. Juli 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> @google, also in Wombach letztes Jahr gabs nur Papp-oder
> Plastikbecher mit Getränken
> ...


 Da wird ich wohl doch mit dem Trinkrucksack fahren. Schade....  

Ich werd am Samstag mit Ippie zur Anmeldung kommen. Ich persönlich will mich dort nicht lange aufhalten......Am liebsten die Startnummern holen, einen kurzen Überblick über den Start/Zielbereich verschaffen und wieder ab. Mal schauen was Ippie vor hat. Bist Du zum Zelten unten ?





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich mus doch auch mal wieder etwas posten
> war heute mal mit dem RR unterwegs.... spass hats gemacht
> musste mir mal ca 3 Stunden den Alkohol aus dem Körper fahren... dadurch kam ich auch nur auf einen 29,9er schnitt und nach 85 km war mein Trinken / Lust / Kondition am Ende


Was haste denn jetzt fürn RR ?? Poste doch mal ein Bild. Na da werden wir wohl demnächst dann und wann den Asphalt gemeinsam unsicher machen    Ich hoff ich komm mit meinem Cross mit. Bin schon wieder schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir auch ein RR anschaff   ......Es ist schwer vernünftig zu bleiben..... 


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @google: gute Besserung auch von mir und natürlich auch von Martina.
> wär ja schön wenn du auch mal wieder ne Tour in entspannter Atmosphäre   mitfahren würdest.( die anderen Marathonisti natürlich auch)


 Genauuuuu !!   Ich freu mich auf die Cappuccino/Eispausen (ich hoff Ihr macht die auch mit !!??   ), die ich mir übrigens dann und wann bei meinen GA-Touren am Main nicht nehmen lasse. Ippie und Sakir kennen auch unser Eiskaffee in Sulzbach....Wär außerdem schön, wenn wir dieses Jahr hin und wieder in größeren Gruppen fahren würden. War doch immer ne schöne Sache  

@ Marathonisti @ Mein Elektrolytegetränk ist zur Neige gegangen. Was trinkt Ihr denn während des Mara ?? Für die Kohlehydrate hab ich die Maximgels.....aber zum Trinken sollte s auch etwas spezielles sein. Oder machts auch die gute alte Apfelschorle, die ich immer trinke ??


----------



## Sarch (26. Juli 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde 2 Trinkflaschen und meinen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen.
> Davon eine leere.
> 
> Wie sieht's aus, wer ist am Samstag alles in Wombach zur Anmeldung, und zur Nudelparty,
> ...


Hallo Manni,

du willst doch ne vernüftige Zeit erreichen, da kannste doch nich so viel Balast mit dir rumschleppen. Eine Flasche reicht vollkommen. Du kriegst doch alle 15km nen Pappbecher, den kann man übrigens auch während der Fahrt drinken, nicht ins Gesicht schütten das nutzt nix  

Bin auch am Samstag schon drausen. Wir sehn uns  

Sarch


----------



## Sakir (26. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste denn jetzt fürn RR ?? Poste doch mal ein Bild.


Hallo,

also )) es ist ein SINUS (gebaut von Cube für Bikemax) habe es sehr günstig über eBay bekommen   dank Erdi01
hier mal ein paar Bilder 1 2 3 4
zu sehen sind die Bilder auch schon seit 1 woche in meiner Bildergalerie !
sicherlich können und werden wir dann mal zusammen radeln, ich werde erstmal hier die Gegend auskunschaften und schauen, wo man gut fahren kann, ich habe irgendwie keine Lust auf einer Landstrasse zu fahren, wo nichtmal so 50cm Randstreifen sind und die Autos mit 100-130km/h an einem vorbei rauschen !

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Juli 2004)

@ Sakir  dann können wir ja jetzt mal gemeinsam fahren einfach die Route die de bekommen hast im Rennradforum abfahren ich komme Dir auf der Hälfte entgegen. 

Haste schon die Pedale getauscht? Wenn nich unbedingt machen Klickis dran ein Renner ohne Klickis bringt nichts ohne Klickis bekommste keinen runden Tritt und Du rutschts als mit den Füßen hin und her. Klickpedale sind beim Renner Pflicht und gar noch wichtiger als beim MTB.

@ Google gerne können wir mal wieder gemeinsam fahren aber mitlerweile eben nichts mehr unter drei std als min.90km   
Die letzte Woche habe ich 20 std auf dem Rad verbracht   Sonntag knappe 170km   ohne pause mit nem 30er Schnitt und doch ein paar HM 


@ Maratonis ich komme am Sonntag vielleicht mal zum Anfeuern, werd wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad hinfahren und dann mich abholen lassen oder vielleicht kann mich ja jemand wieder mit zurück nehmen?


----------



## Google (26. Juli 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Google gerne können wir mal wieder gemeinsam fahren aber mitlerweile eben nichts mehr unter drei std als min.90km
> Die letzte Woche habe ich 20 std auf dem Rad verbracht   Sonntag knappe 170km   ohne pause mit nem 30er Schnitt und doch ein paar HM
> 
> 
> @ Maratonis ich komme am Sonntag vielleicht mal zum Anfeuern, werd wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad hinfahren und dann mich abholen lassen oder vielleicht kann mich ja jemand wieder mit zurück nehmen?


Heeeyyy. Ich setz mich schon lang nicht mehr unter 3 Stunden aufs Rad   

Wegen der Rückfahrt findste bestimmt jemanden der schneller als  ich den Mara beendet


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> habe es sehr günstig über eBay bekommen   dank Erdi01
> Michael



bitte gern geschehen, wie fährt sich MEIN Radl    

Ne imm erst wünsch Dir viel Spaß damit. Ich sehe es besteht immer mehr interesse am Thema RR. Wenn nur endlich mal die Tausender   von der Steuer zurückkämen, dann könnt ich auch mal  Nur hol ich mir ein Komplettes oder mache ich Custom ...

Mein Knie hat mich außer Gefecht gesetzt  Hab mir es weder verdreht noch sonst irgendwas damit gemacht.   Bin ja am Samstag noch ne Runde gefahren, war nix. Abends auf em Weinfest hab ich dann Probs gekommen. Die sind Sonntag dann schlimmer geworden. Kann mein Knie weder gerade machen noch richtig beugen. Hat mir den ganzen Sonntag versaut    Mal sehen wie das weiter geht  Jetzt humpel ich ernst mal zur Apo was zum schmieren holen ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfuzzy (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wollte mal die Wombach Fraktion fragen wann und wo sich denn getroffen wird am Sonntag? Wer ist denn alles dabei, ich weiss bisher nur von Google und Ippie  

Ich überlege ob es nicht auch reicht am Sonntagmorgen die Startnummer abzuholen, da der Start für die kleine Runde ja erst um 9:00 Uhr ist und so ne Hektik wie in Frammersbach denke wird es nicht geben, oder?

Na, ich bin auf jeden Fall am Sonntag dabei und werde morgen Abend nochmal den Feldberg stürmen, direkt nach der Arbeit. 

Gruß,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2004)

Ich nochmal ... muß mal ein wenig die Werbetrommel rühren  

Sakir hat im RR-Forum diesen Thread eröffnet http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1533

Tboy und ich haben ihn schon entdeckt  

Also ...  alle schon aktiven RRler, zukünftigen RRler und RR Interessierten nix wie rein in den Thread und ihn zum leben erwecken  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (27. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

komischer Weise haben zur Zeit fast alle an irgenwelche Krankheiten, Plessuren oder Entzündungen zu kämpfen. Ist das Solidarität oder Gruppendynamik? Merkwürdig!  

@[email protected] wie sieht es bei Dir aus. Geht es wieder? 
Am Samstag wollte ich nach Wombach um die Startnummer zu holen und auch ein paar Nudeln zu mir nehmen. Ich hätte gesagt, dass wir um 17:00 Uhr losfahren - Startnummer holen, danach Pasta reinhauen und dann langsam wieder zurückfahren. Halt so wie in Schotten und Frammersbach. 

@ [email protected] Am Sonntag wollte ich um 8:00 Uhr an der Strecke sein. Start ist ja erst um 9:00 Uhr. Gemeldete Starter sind zur Zeit ca.880. Halt für alle Strecken.

@[email protected] also mein Interesse an einem Rennrad sind nicht so groß. Kommt vielleicht noch.

@[email protected] Gestern habe ich mein Rennhobel etwas aufgrüstet. Habe auf Michelin-Reifen Comp S light und Latex-Schläuche gewechselt. Der erste Eindruck ist gut. Rollt etwas leichter. Muß nur die Woche die Reifen etwas einfahren. 
Die Kette muß ich auch noch wechseln. Ist auch wieder zu lang. 
Meine Bremse habe ich auch etwas umgerüstet: Vorne die alte, nicht so aggresive Marke und hinten die Cool-Stop-verzögerer.  Vorne möchte ich doch gerne etwas dosieren können und nicht bei einer Notbremsung über den lenker segeln.

das soll es gewesen sein

Volker


----------



## Google (27. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wie sieht es bei Dir aus. Geht es wieder?
> Am Samstag wollte ich nach Wombach um die Startnummer zu holen und auch ein paar Nudeln zu mir nehmen. Ich hätte gesagt, dass wir um 17:00 Uhr losfahren - Startnummer holen, danach Pasta reinhauen und dann langsam wieder zurückfahren. Halt so wie in Schotten und Frammersbach.
> 
> @ [email protected] Am Sonntag wollte ich um 8:00 Uhr an der Strecke sein. Start ist ja erst um 9:00 Uhr. Gemeldete Starter sind zur Zeit ca.880. Halt für alle [email protected]@ Gestern habe ich mein Rennhobel etwas aufgrüstet. Habe auf Michelin-Reifen Comp S light und Latex-Schläuche gewechselt. Der erste Eindruck ist gut. Rollt etwas leichter. Muß nur die Woche die Reifen etwas einfahren.


Danke der Nachfrage Volker. Ich bin seit gestern auf dem aufsteigenden Ast pausiere aber heute nochmal. Heute hab ich meine letzte Grippostad genommen, dazu dreimal täglich Vita C Kapseln. Natürlich hoffnungslos überdosiert  Ich glaub halt dran. Morgen hab ich mir circa 4 Stunden Grundlage, übermorgen 3 Stunden GA vorgenommen. Eine richtige Tour werd ich nicht mehr fahren und hoffe jetzt einfach mal., daß ich mich immer noch so fitt wie vor der Erkältung fühle/bin und einfach lospowern werde. Hoffentlich gehts nicht schief   Aber mehr Angst hab ich wieder vor irgendeinem technischen Defekt oder einem Platten  

 Bitteee nicht !!! ​
Ich wollt am Samstag eigentlich pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr zur Startnummernausgabe da sein und dann wieder ziemlich zügig ab weil wir noch was vorhaben...also keine Nudelparty....nur kurz schauen. Ich nehm Dich gerne mit. Sonntags wollten wir doch eigentlich auch zusammen hinfahren ?? Da ich mom. doch schon 2 neue Radträger auf dem Astra geschnallt habe, könntest einmal Du einmal ich fahren ?? 8:00 Uhr am Sonntag wäre ok.

Haben Dich eigentlich meine Erfahrungen mit den Michelin Comp S Light nicht abgeschreckt ??...Bei mir kommen die Dinger jedenfalls nicht mehr drauf  

@ bikerfuzzy @ Super   Dann sehen wir uns ja Sonntag. Einen Treffpunkt haben wir nicht ausgemacht. Bisher haben wir uns immer gefunden, z.B über Handy : "Wo machst'n rum ?"   @ All @ Ich hoff wir sehen uns nach dem Mara alle nochmal   

@ Erdi @ Gute Besserung !! Im RR-Thread vom Michael " Strecken rund um Hanau" war ich auch schon   

Frank


----------



## Lupo (27. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]@ also mein Interesse an einem Rennrad sind nicht so groß. Kommt vielleicht noch....
> Volker


    ist vielleicht ein Reifeprozess in dem ich ziemlich hinterherhinke. Ohne Singles Matsch und Schotter kann ich einfach net. Allerdings muss ich mir ne neue Bezeichnung für die RR Fahrer ausdenken sonst krieg ich hier Zanke


----------



## Ippie (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich habe aber noch zusätzlich Latexschläuche. Ich habe mir für unsere normalen touren noch den little Albert geholt. Der Michelin ist mehr für's Rennen gedacht.

Mit Samstag telefonieren wir nochmal

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marathonisti @ Mein Elektrolytegetränk ist zur Neige gegangen. Was trinkt Ihr denn während des Mara ?? Für die Kohlehydrate hab ich die Maximgels.....aber zum Trinken sollte s auch etwas spezielles sein. Oder machts auch die gute alte Apfelschorle, die ich immer trinke ??


Dat Schörlchen ist auch ok, aber schön 3 zu 1 mischen und die Brise Salz nicht vergessen!!

Würde dir zu mindest einer Flasche raten, eine Flasche hast du schneller nach gefüllt als dein Trinkrucksack!! 

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hast du ja eine richtige Rakete im Moment zuhause, würd ich Günter bis Sonntag nicht mehr zurück geben  
Als ich das Teil letzt zum Probefahren hatte hat SteelMannie mal meine Hinterrad  gesehen   kommt leider in letzter Zeit nicht all zu häufig vor  . Deshalb fährt er auch mir zuliebe die 90 km am WE   

Noch was zu Wombach, es hat allen an schein, das es doch 60km sind pro Runde. Hab hier im Tread einen Eintrag zur Streckenbesichtigung gefunden und da schreibt einer das es so ist!

Hab übrigends auch mal wieder Reifen mit Profil auf gezogen  , will mich nicht lang machen auf der ein oder anderen Abfahrt und ich bin ganz schön groß  

Noch mal für @lle 
morgen startet wieder die Applied Films Mittwochstour  um 17:00 am AF Parkplatz hinter Aldi in Alzenau. CU

Ciao


----------



## Google (28. Juli 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hast du ja eine richtige Rakete im Moment zuhause, würd ich Günter bis Sonntag nicht mehr zurück geben
> Als ich das Teil letzt zum Probefahren hatte hat SteelMannie mal meine Hinterrad  gesehen   kommt leider in letzter Zeit nicht all zu häufig vor  . Deshalb fährt er auch mir zuliebe die 90 km am WE
> 
> Noch was zu Wombach, es hat allen an schein, das es doch 60km sind pro Runde. Hab hier im Tread einen Eintrag zur Streckenbesichtigung gefunden und da schreibt einer das es so ist!
> ...


Mein neues Bike ist da.   Und die haben doch zu meiner und Günters Verwunderung nicht nur einen neuen Rahmen geschickt, sondern gleich ein Komplettbike. Dazu ist es jetzt sogar ein Viergelenker !!   Also wenn das jetzt nicht kulant von Univega ist.   Mein Bike ist jetzt ein Univega Alpina 5 SL. Hab mal ein Bild angehängt. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist das hintere Schaltwerk...nur Deore. Dafür eine XT-Schaltung. Außerdem haben díe meinen geliebten Syntacelenker für gut 100 Euronen dabehalten.   Günter wird deswegen nochmals nachhaken und vielleicht schicken die mir ja auch wieder das XT-Schaltwerk mit zurück, das ich erst 3 Monate hatte.....

@ Barracuda @ Ich wird wohl tatsächlich mit dem Fusion noch den Mara fahren. Erstens fährt es sich wirklich super und zweitens ist das neue Univega gewöhnungsbedürftig...hab ich gestern gemerkt. Auch wenns bei mir nicht so wichtig im Rennen sein wird, möchte ich den Mara mit einem Bike absolvieren an dem sich mein Körper mittlerweile gewöhnt hat und wo ich mich jetzt auch mit kleinen Abstrichen wohl fühle. Ich geh da kein Risiko ein.  

Wenn Wombach nun doch ne 60er Strecke hat, finde ich es weniger gut, daß die es bis heute nicht geschafft haben ein Streckenprofil auf der Homepage zur Verfügung zu stellen ?   Evtl. hat das alte Streckenprofil ja noch seine Gültigkeit ? Vielleicht sind eben jetzt nur nochmals 5 unbekannte Km dazu gekommen ? Weiß jemand mehr ??

Mit Applied Films wirds nix weil ich nur noch GA mach.


----------



## SteelManni (28. Juli 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Dat Schörlchen ist auch ok, aber schön 3 zu 1 mischen und die Brise Salz nicht vergessen!!
> 
> Würde dir zu mindest einer Flasche raten, eine Flasche hast du schneller nach gefüllt als dein Trinkrucksack!!
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all,  

@ barracuda, danke für die Blumen, aber ich denke wir sind schon ne 
weile nicht mehr zusammen gefahren, und das mit dem Hinterrad 
ist ja auch nicht die Regel.  
Vielleicht werd ich ja am Sonntag die 90 noch verfluchen!  

Wir 4 (Sarch, Lars, Achim und ich) dürften etwa auf dem gleichen
Level fahren, so denke ich!  

Wenn Du erst mal Dein neues Alu-Hardtail-geschoss vom Günter hast, 
gehst Du erst recht ab wie ein "Zäpfchen"  

@ google, meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Univega Frank, macht
ja echt was her das Teil.  

Du hast aber vollkommen Recht, das Du den Keiler noch mit dem 
Leihteil vom Günter bestreiten willst, würd ich genauso machen!

Günter hat mir gestern noch ein neues Innenlager eingebaut!
Praktisch in letzter Minute (just in time)!
War allerdings kein leichtes Unterfangen, da das RaceFace 
Montage werkzeug nicht richtig passte.  
Ich musste nochmal in die Fa. und das Teil etwas nachdrehen!

Aber jetzt ist alles wieder ok. , Günter hat mir nochmal das
Schaltauge gerichtet und die Schaltung nochmal eingestellt.

Dazu hab ich mir hinten noch einen neuen Michelin XLS draufgezogen
mit neuen Light-Schläuchen.

Der Keiler kann kommen!  

Ich bin am Samstag ab 17:00 Uhr in Wombach.

Bis denne
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (28. Juli 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neues Bike ist da.
> Wenn Wombach nun doch ne 60er Strecke hat, finde ich es weniger gut, daß die es bis heute nicht geschafft haben ein Streckenprofil auf der Homepage zur Verfügung zu stellen ?   Evtl. hat das alte Streckenprofil ja noch seine Gültigkeit ? Vielleicht sind eben jetzt nur nochmals 5 unbekannte Km dazu gekommen ? Weiß jemand mehr ??
> 
> Mit Applied Films wirds nix weil ich nur noch GA mach.



Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122571&page=2&pp=25&highlight=Keiler

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Ippie (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] ist doch super, dass Du ein neues Bike bekommen hast. Sieht auch gut aus. In Wombach würde ich jetzt auch nicht mit dem Neuen fahren. Da gewöhnst Du Dich nicht mehr dran. Gestern war ich im Taunus mit den Aftrer-WorkBikern und auf irgend einem steinigen Trail hat sich meine Rippe bemerkbar gemacht. Schmerzen, die keiner braucht  . Es ist so schlimm, dass ich ab heute Schmerzmittel nehme. Im Notfall auch am Sonntag.
Wenigstens hatte ich gestern bei schönstem Wetter meine erste Feldberg und Altkönig-Besteigung eh Befahrung mit toller Aussicht übers Rhein-Main-Gebiet, incl. Staudinger. 
Mal sehen, ob ich heute noch eine Grundlagentour fahren kann. 

@[email protected] Dann sehen wir uns am Samstag/Sonntag. 
Ich habe auch gehört, dass es tatsächlich 60 km sein sollen. Es soll ein Downhill entschärft und noch etwas Ebene hinzugefügt worden sein. Dazu kommt ja noch die die 2 km Wombach-Rundfahrt hinter dem Pace-Car  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (28. Juli 2004)

@[email protected] Danke für die Info. Ich hoff ich hab jetzt das gültige Streckenprofil für alle im Anhang......

@ Ippie @ Das Rad find ich auch ganz nett.....   Wegen der Rippenschmerzen ist's bei Dir natürlich nicht so gut  Ich hoff mal das Beste am Sonntag für Dich und wer weiß.....: So en bißchen Dopping im Blut...Wahrscheinlich spürst Du dann überhaupt nix mehr und fährst alle übern Haufen


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2004)

*AUSGESTORBEN ODER WAS ... !?*
wo sind sie all hin  

Also ich bin noch da    Wünsch den Marathonisti schon mal alles Gute und viel Erfolg  

Und was machen die nicht Marathonisti am WE  Auf der faulen Haut liegen ...

Mein Knie kommt langsam wieder in Fahrt. Hab heut abend ne gaaaanz lockere Runde gedreht. Kann noch kein richtigen Zug auf die Kette bringen  Hoffe/denke das wird noch bis zum WE  

Also WE ... ich höre ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (29. Juli 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *... Wünsch den Marathonisti schon mal alles Gute und viel Erfolg *


*
ich auch!


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		


			Und was machen die nicht Marathonisti am WE  Auf der faulen Haut liegen ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

nö, Fürth (ODW) und der Felsberg ist angepeilt  

der Dtzb. weinfestgeschädigte Lupo*


----------



## SteelManni (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all   

heut hat ja tatsächlich noch keiner gepostet!?!  

Na dann wird SteelManni mal was zum besten geben.

Ich war heut nochmal kurz beim Günter (bike-activ) und er hat ja
mal wieder vor dem Keiler alle Hände voll zu tun.

Es sind ja auch 5 Starter die für bike-activ an den Start gehen!

So wie's auseiht muß der Paul aus GK auch mit einem Leih-bike starten,
genauso wie Du google!
Nur das er das Bike erst morgen bekommt! (just in time)  

Ich hoffe nur, das ich mir mit der 90er Runde nicht etwas zu weit
aus dem Fenster gelehnt hab!

Ich werd jetzt doch mein Zelt in Wombach aufschlagen, 
und mein Bett gegen die Luftmatratze tauschen.  

Ich wünsch allen Mitstreitern ein pannenfreies durchkommen,
und eine gute Zeit!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (31. Juli 2004)

Morsche,

auch von mir an alle Marathonisten *VIEL ERFOLG*

kommt gesund und heil wieder zurück ! ! !




			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> nö, Fürth (ODW) und der Felsberg ist angepeilt


wie ihr fahrt nach Fürth ohnen einen Ton zu sagen ! tzzzz    

@All: hat jemand zufällig einen Selle Italia Flite im Keller liegen, den er mir mal zum testsitzen ausleihen könnte ???

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wie ihr fahrt nach Fürth ohnen einen Ton zu sagen ! tzzzz


Die Leutz wolle auch mal für sich sein  

Aber noch schlimmer ... säuft mir den ganzen Wein vor der Nase weg ... ohne mich  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @All: hat jemand zufällig einen Selle Italia Flite im Keller liegen, den er mir mal zum testsitzen ausleihen könnte ???
> 
> Michael


JA  

Biste am WE nur mim RR unterwegs  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle miternand 

Ich wollte nur den Maratonis viel Glück wünschen Pannenfreies fahren und ordentlich druck auf Pedal ich bin dann gespannt auf die Berichte.

Aber jetzt mal was anderes wie Ihr sicher wisst ist im September die Eurobike also eigentlich genau am Sonntag den 5ten denn nur dort sind die Pforten auch fürs normale Volk geöffnet. Die Tageskarte kostes an der Tageskasse 13 Euro. Ich wollte mal wissen ob eventuell intresse besteht dort hin zu fahren. Ich würde schon gerne hin, aber angesichts des weiten Wegs ca 500km würde sich die hin und Rückfahrt an einem Tag nicht lohnen. Interressant wäre das ganze eventuell schon am Samsags oder gar schon am Freitags hin und dort dann Zimmer genommen. Ich kann die Gegend dort nur empehlen ist wirklich sehr schön. die Tage vorher könnte man dann die Gegend erkunden oder jeder für sich vielleicht sogar die Räder mitnehmen "Träum".

Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust man müsste nur vielleicht jetzt schon nach Zimmern sich umhören weil dort wahrscheinlich schon jetzt alles ausgebucht sein wird von den Fachbesuchern(Händlern).


----------



## Sakir (31. Juli 2004)

Ahoi


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> JA


das ist ja super, könntest du ihn mir mal ausleihen, irgendwie kommt mein PoPo mit dem jetzigen nicht so zurecht und ich habe gehört, wenn einem der Flite paßt, ist es der beste den es gibt ! aber gleich kaufen ist auch doof, er kostet auch ein bissel ! ! !



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Biste am WE nur mim RR unterwegs


Ja, war nur heute mal unterwegs. 
Mmorgen bin ich in Dreieichenhain, da ist ein Galgo-Treffen (Hunde).

@tboy0709: nix für mich... leider....

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2004)

@Sakir ... ich hab noch mehrere Sättel, nich nur Flite. Haben teilweise verschiedene Farben rot, schwarz, gelb. Ein Brooks Ledersattel is auch dabei.

Auf welchem Radl haste Probs. MTB oder RR. Sattelstellung stimmt  

@Tboy ... hätt schon interesse an Eurobike. War ich schon lange nich mehr. Das letzte Mal an dem Tag an dem Lady Di ihren tötlichen Unfall hatte. Ist schon etliche Jahre her. Kann aber im Moment weder fest zu noch absagen. Bei mir dann eher kurzfristig. Ich will eigentlich noch in die Alpen. August oder halt September mal sehen obs klappt  

@all ... habe auf meiner 86 KM Tour heute abend mal ein paar Bilder von meinem JEK meets ELO   geschossen. Sind ergänzend in meiner Gallerie/Meine Bikes. 

@google ... wo isser hin ... is auffällig ruhig um ihn ... oder biste am meditieren fürn Mara  Hauptsache am 03.08. tauchter wieder auf  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (1. August 2004)

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich schon gestern posten, aber irgendwie wollte mich das Forum nicht... Also im nachhinein viel Glück und viel Spaß an die Marathonisti.
Ansonsten mache ich mir ein ruhiges, "bikefreies" Familienwochenende,
bis demnächst,
Christian


----------



## Hugo (1. August 2004)

@tboy
die idee find ich gan zgut...müsst man ma drüber reden....

bericht aus wombach...naja, was soll ich sagen, lief gut, mehr verrat ich noch nich, will erst das ergebnis offiziell bestätigt haben


----------



## Sakir (1. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... ich hab noch mehrere Sättel, nich nur Flite. Haben teilweise verschiedene Farben rot, schwarz, gelb. Ein Brooks Ledersattel is auch dabei.
> 
> Auf welchem Radl haste Probs. MTB oder RR. Sattelstellung stimmt


Ahoi

also es wäre super nett, wenn ich mal vorbei kommen könnte und du mir event. mal den ein oder anderen ausleihen könntest !
Probleme habe ich imo bissel am RR (mir schläft der Larry ein   ), könnte sie aber beseitigen indem ich den Sattel neigen würde.... das ist aber der falsche weg... also muss ich Sattel testen, bis ich den passenden zu meinem Popochen habe *bg*
alles weitere dann Persönlich auf der Ranch   

@*Marathonisten : LOS WIR WARTEN AUF EURE BERICHTE ! ! !*

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. August 2004)

Hier die Ergebnisse,

Hugo, Hut ab

31 gesamt 22 in seiner Klasse 2:53

Sarch ach wenn ihhn nur noch die wenigsten Kennen

47 / 30 2:59

Meiner einer

92 / 55 3:09

Lars mein Kollege

106 / 65 3:13

Klemens mein Schwager

198 / 55 3:24

Ippie

276 / 167 3:34

Google

362 / 212 3:46

Bikerfuzzie

Sorry ich wußte deinenn richtigrn Namen im Moment nicht

SteelMannie war auf der 90 unterwegs

142 / 35 5:21

Ciao


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. August 2004)

Sakir mitfahrenn dann brauchst du nicht auf Berichte zuwarten  

Zu Strecke: super guter zustand und super interessant, will sie mal so Beschreiben Erdi müßte öfters Schieben als im lieb ist <- nicht krum nehmen
Im ernst, tolle Singeltrails berghoch wie bergab eine super tolle interessante und spannene strecke die jeder Zeit volle Konzentration fordert! Nuch was die Strecken änderungen sind auch nicht schlecht  

Verpflegung: also ich fand Sie gut, die Verpflegungsstände waren dieses Jahr auch besser gestaffelt  

Mein Rennen: Bis auf das ich ab Stunde zwei des Rennens immer mal einen anflug von Krämpfen hatte und deshalb ab und an nicht voll Fahren konnte bin ich mit meiner Leistung super zufrieden. Alles andere wäre bei der Zeit und Plazierung auch nicht glaub würdig. Zeit um 3min. verbessert im vergleich zum letzten Jahr und das bei 5km mehr 

Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Ziel unter 3 h im nächste Jahr und dann langsam an Hugo ran zukommen <- witz, hab ich garnicht die Zeit zu  

Was mich immer wieder wundert bei so einem Rennen ist das sich die Leute so im Wind quälen müßen, da fahren zwei drei  Leute auf dem Schotter neben einander her, an statt das die Jungs sich hinter ein ander Staffeln und jeder mal im Wind arbeitet. Und wenn dann so einer wie ich sich in den Windschatten hängt kommt der Typ vor dir nicht mal auf den gedanken raus zu gehen und sich hinter mir ein zureihen. Aber danke Jungs ihr helft mir jedes mal kraft zusparen   Genug Tipps für heute 

Gute nacht

ha, noch was Vergessen

Start: den geilsten Startplatz von Welt, ich sag nur Bayernliga! 10min vor Start direkt in den ersten Startblock rein gerollt   Fred (Trainingspartner von früher, Platz 12 der Sack) begrüßt und stehen geblieben!!! Waren bestimmt 10 minuten gewinn wie wenn ich ganz hinten gestanden hätte "noch breiteres " 

noch mals gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (1. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

die Ergebnisliste hat Euch ja schon Barracuda vorgelegt.

Die Strecke ist im Gegensatz zu Frammersbach erheblich anspruchsvoller und dementsprechend schwieriger/langsamer zu fahren. Es sind bestimmt 90% der Strecke Trails bzw. enge Waldwege. Die Konzentration braucht man fast das ganze Rennen, um nicht über Wurzeln und Steine zu stürzen. Es hat viel Spaß gemacht diese Strecke zu fahren, auch wenn meine Muskeln jetzt noch sehr platt sind. Von der Anstrengung her mit Frammersb. zu vergleichen, trotz der 300 hm weniger. Lobend muß ich die Organisation und die reichlichen Verpflegungsstellen erwähnen. Sehr vorbildlich.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit meiner Leistung zufrieden. Ich habe mir das Rennen wieder gut eingeteilt und der Oberschenkelkrampf kam erst nach dem Zieleinlauf. Meine Rippenprellung hat auch nicht weiter gestört. Bis dahin war alles gut. 
Ich konnte es gestern nicht lassen, eine neue Kette aufzuziehen. Das war keine gute Idee, da in den oberen Gänge (Kassette Gang 5-9) immer wieder die Kette sprang. Da hatte ich alle 2,5 Kurbelumdrehung eine Viertel Umdrehung leerlauf. Das hat ganz schön genervt. Zum Glück waren die kleinen Gänge in Ordnung, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich keinen Berg hochgekommen.
Jetzt zu Rennen:

Am Start waren 636 Starter (60 km) und die ersten 2,3 km ging es durch Wombach. Es war sehr voll und auf ersten 20 km gab es immer wieder Staus bzw. zäh fließenden Verkehr. Nach 30 km ging es das erste mal zur Aurora hoch. Das war ein einziger Singletrail bis zum Gipfel (350hm). Ist gut vergleichbar mir den X11 am Hahnenkamm. Als wir oben ankahmen dachte ich: der Berg hat dich platt gemacht. Aber anstatt sich gemütlich auf einer Forstautobahn zu erholen, ging es im Trail wieder runter. Da war nichts mit Entspannung. Konzentration und Körperspannung bis ins Tal. Der zweite Aurora-Aufstieg war nicht so anspruchsvoll und steil und damit gab es auch keine weiteren körperliche Probleme. Die letzten sieben Kilometer habe ich nochmal richtig Gas gegeben und die letzten Kräfte bis ins Ziel mobilisiert. Ich hatte auch einen zeitweise guten Windschattenpartner vom HAWK-Team (danke nochmal), den ich noch vor dem Ziel hinter mich gelassen hatte.

Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (2. August 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Sakir mitfahrenn dann brauchst du nicht auf Berichte zuwarten


Hätte ich zeit gehabt, wäre ich auch hingekommen !

Dann mal *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH * zu eurer Leistung, ich bin stolz auf euch !

Eure Berichte hören sich toll an. *neid*

aber nun muss ich los   

Michael


----------



## Google (2. August 2004)

Moin, Moin,

etwas verspätet mein Wombachbericht. Eines mal vorab: Es sind alle angekommen !! Und soweit ich weiß ohne Verletzungen und Pannen. Und:... Mit meiner Leistung bin ich nicht zufrieden !!   

Wombach und Frammersbach.....Zwei Welten prallen aufeinander !!  

Wombach kann man in keinster Weise mit Frammersbach vergleichen. Frammersbach ist zu  90 % technisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Da gibts Forstautobahnen ohne Ende, die Herausforderung liegt eher in den 5 Anstiegen mit circa 300 hm. Uphillmäßig kann man natürlich schön Stoff geben. 
In Wombach ist es gerade anders herum. Die Forstautobahnen sind Mangelware, man fährt höchstens ein Stückchen Kiesweg lang um anschließend gleich wieder in den nächsten Trail rein zu fahren. Selbst die als Wanderwege bezeichneten Strecken haben eher Trailcharakter und waren technisch relativ schwer fahrbar. Ippie hat recht. Es ging wirklich nur mit 100 % Konzentration. In meiner nun schon fast einjährigen Karriere   hab ich noch keine ähnliche Tour absolviert...

Auch wenn es andere schon getan haben, möchte ich auch noch mal die Organisation und Verpflegung der Wombacher loben. Es gab reichlich Verpflegungsstellen, man war allerbestens versorgt. Ich hatte grad mal meine 0,75 er Flasche geleert, ansonsten hab ich mich immer an den ersten Tischen mit Isogetränken vollgehauen und an den zweiteren das Mineralwasser über mich gekippt. Manchmal wollt ich gar nicht mehr weg.   Die Strecke war gut ausgewiesen, auf jede gefährliche Abfahrt aber auch jede gefährlich Stelle wurde besonders hingewiesen. Trotz der vielen Warnhinweise gab es wohl doch einige schwere Stürze, ich hab des öfteren das Martinshorn gehört. Selbst der Marco Keller, der übrigens 5.ter auf der 120 er Strecke wurde, sah ziemlich lädiert und blutverschmiert aus.

Wombach nie mehr mit einem Hardtail !!   

Was hat es mich durchgeschüttelt !! Wie schon gesagt.....ich schätze mal zu 80 % Trails gespickt mit Wurzeln, Steinen, Kuhlen und Löchern...und das ohne Ende !! Viele Downhills und ebene Strecken hatten diesen Charakter und mich hatts ehrlich gesagt total genervt !! Teilweise hat ich das Gefühl nicht ein Pedalentritt gemacht zu haben ohne  das ich ein Schlag abgekriegt habe. Ich konnte dadurch kaum Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen. Auf die Gefälle hat ich mich oft zu früh gefreut, von wegen Ausruhen !! Da gingen die Schläge zusätzlich in die Arme, die schon langsam schmerzten und ich dachte nur: LMAA !!   Und fragt mal meine Eierchen was die manchmal durchmachen mußten. Ich glaub die haben jetzt ein Schleudertrauma   Das war ziemlich demotivierend...zusätzlich zu meiner eh schon beschissenen Verfassung.  Na ja, auch mit dem Fully ists kein Spaziergang !

Zu meiner Leistung

3:30 war mein Ziel 3:46 ists geworden. Na ja. Auch bin ich nicht ganz im Mittelfeld angekommen und selbst zu den Senioren I hinschielend (da fahr ich nächstes Jahr mit) hätt ich knapp die Mitte verpasst.   Aber ich bin selbst dran Schuld: Mit Rennbeginn, aber im Unterbewußtsein schon seit Wochen mit diesen schlummernden Gedanken, entschied ich mich mal der Frage nachzugehen ob ich vielleicht meinem Körper bislang weniger zutraute als er wirklich in der Lage ist. Gedacht getan, schon in der Aufwärmrunde entschied ich mich mal richtig Gas zu geben nach dem Motto:  Die ersten 30 Km sind ja steigungsmäßig kaum der Rede wert und wenn ich mal weiter vorne bin, wird ich das schon irgendwie durchhalten.....Mit viel Hechelei hatte ich mich die ersten 20 Km auch super durchgearbeitet. Ich hab nicht wenige überholt......Aber Km 25 wurd ich mir schon langsam unsicher ob ich das Tempo durchhalte, es fiel mir schon verdammt schwer das Tempo zu halten und außerdem war es nicht mehr weit zu der ersten richtigen Steigung mit 300 hm. Ich schätze jetzt mal das ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt am Ende des ersten Drittels/ Anfang zweites Drittel im Fahrerfeld mitgefahren bin, hab dann aber schon angefangen Plätze abzugeben, weil ich mich vor der Steigung doch noch ein bischen schonen wollte was aber schon zu spät war. 

Mehr schlecht als recht, mit den Gedanken abzusteigen absolvierte ich die Steigung und mußte dann schließlich meinem schnellen Anfangstempo Tribut zollen. Bis zur zweiten Steigung, schon um einiges langsamer fahrend konnte ich mich nicht mehr richtig erholen und brach dann in der zweiten Steigung ab Km 39  vollends ein und zog es vor dreimal abzusteigen und zu laufen  ......Ippie...Wann kommt eigentlich Volker an mir vorbei ? Ich dacht nur wenn der jetzt an mir vorbeizieht und ruft: Los reiß Dich zusammen und fahr mit !!.......  Mach Du nur ...ich nich..   Irgendwann bin ich dann wieder aufgestiegen und bin mit Sparflamme weitergefahren. Glücklicherweise war die Strecke Hm-mäßig ab Km 45 nicht mehr besonders anspruchsvoll, so daß so circa die letzten 10 Km wieder mitfahren konnte. Die letzten 2 Km hab ich mich dann hinter einer Mtb-lerin aufgehalten, die meine ganze Hochachtung bekam und ich dachte nur:  Nö, die hatt das jetzt nicht verdient, daß ich Sie überhol. Ich schau ich Sie mir eben solang von _hintern_ an.....die Stollenreifen !!   
Da war dann auch schon das Ziel und Ippie....Hääää ??? Wann hat der mich denn überholt   ??

Ippie nimmt Abkürzungen !!   

Jetzt schon das zweite Mal wissen weder ich noch Volker wann er mich einholte. Also in Frammersbach wars wohl ziemlich am Anfang im Getummel aber in Wombach weiß ich genau, daß ich schon am Ende der Aufwärmrunde vor ihm lag. Wir vermuten, daß Volker an der Versorgungsstelle vor dem zweiten Aufstieg an mir vorbeigezogen ist. Oder nimmt der gar Abkürzungen ???  

Ich wollts wissen....Jetzt weiß ich es !!

Ich wollts wissen.....Und bin mal wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher geworden. Ich kann den Signalen meines Körpers wirklich Glauben schenken...und weiß jetzt zumindest, daß ich in der Vergangenheit meinen Leistungsstand schon richtig eingeschätzt habe. 

Was sind meine Ziele ??  

Natürlich bleiben Zweifel ob ich wirklich so stark überzogen habe und deshalb mein Zeitziel nicht erreicht habe. Aber wenn ich mal vorsichtig alles zusammen rechne wo ich Zeit verloren habe, werden es bestimmt zwischen 5  10 Minuten sein....vielleicht mehr ? Keine Ahnung. Deshalb wird ich mit Ippie wohl noch den Mara in Bad-Nauheim fahren oder irgendwas anderes was im September in der Nähe ist....und zwar so das ich kontinuierlich durchfahren kann. Ich vertrau jetzt meinem körperlichen Befinden...Dann werde ich es schon sehen.

Außerdem werd ich nun im September eine LD machen um zu sehen wo ich stehe und wie ich mit gleichem Zeitaufwand evtl effektiver trainieren kann. Die nächste ist dann im Frühjahr evtl. noch vor Malle geplant.

Und dann hoff ich mal Wombach und Frammersbach nächstes Jahr mit 3:30 zu fahrn....Bei relativ gleichen Verhältnissen. 

So, ich haben fertig. Ich hoff, daß ich Euch nicht gelangweilt habe.


----------



## SteelManni (2. August 2004)

Hallo @ all  

es musste ja einmal passieren!  

irgendwann musste es mich auch mal schmeißen,
aber nicht grad beim Keiler!

Nachdem wir (Paul und ich) recht verhalten gestartet sind,
und die meisten 90er haben fahren lassen, gings zur Aurora hoch.

Auf der Abfahrt dann (Schild,Gefährliche Abfahrt) ist's dann passiert!

Ich sah noch links einen auf einer Trage liegen mit Notartzt, und rechts
lagen auch noch zwei, dann wurd's immer schneller und steiler,
mein Vorderrad kam durch einem Stein nach links weg und es hat mich über den Lenker rausgeheauen!  
Ich sah's wie in Zeitlupe, und dachte noch im fliegen, nicht auf dem großen
Brocken landen und hab mich nach links weggedreht!

Meine Linke Seite war's dann auch auf der ich gelandet bin (Schulter)
dazu kamen noch ein paar Prellungen und Schürfwunden am linken Bein.

Das ganze war etwa bei km 50, wie in Trance bin ich gleich wieder auf's
Rad und weiter.

Bei einer Durchgangszeit bei 60km von 3:40 hab ich mich dann vom Paul
abgesetzt der ständig mit Krämpfen zu kämpfen hatte.

Ich merkte dann das noch was ging und hab noch mal reingetreten.

Meine Gesamtzeit war 5:21  bei 90km und 2000 hm.

Es wäre vielleicht eine Zeit unter 5 std. dringewesen, wenn ich
etwas schneller angefangen hätte?
Dadurch das wir an jeder Verpflegungstelle gestoppt hatten, und ich 
öfter's auf Paul gewartet habe hab ich noch mal Zeit gelassen.

Für mich war aber hauptsächlich das durchkommen wichtig, bei einer
Strecke mit 2000 hm muß mann sich die Kraft gut einteilen!

Jetzt brauch ich erst mal ne Pause, um mein Bike und mich zu pflegen.

Meinen Glückwunsch zur guten Zeit an Sarch, (der uns noch überholte)barracuda, (hab dich nicht vorbeifahren sehen) und allen anderen Teilnehmern.  

Gruß
Steelmanni


----------



## Kwi-Schan (2. August 2004)

@Marathonisti - Vor all Euren Leistungen kann man echt nur alle Hüte ziehen - ich bin auf's schwerste beeindruckt, Super-Leistungen von allen und das an einem heißen Tag wie gestern! Respekt!
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Ippie (2. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erst nochmal Glückwunsch an alle für die guten Plazierungen. Da muß ich wohl noch was drauf legen, um das nächste mal bei Barracudas Liste nicht so weit unten zu stehen.  

@[email protected] super Bericht. Ich habe tränen gelacht über die Bemerkung mit der Abkürzung. Ich habe jetzt noch das grinsen im Gesicht  . Aber tatsache ist, dass ich ebenfalls nicht bemerkt hatte, wann ich an Dir vorbei gefahren bin. Es war alles sehr übersichtlich so nach 20 km, außer an den Verpflegungsstellen. Da habe ich mich darauf konzentriert einen günstigen Tisch zu finden ohne lange aufgehalten zu werden. Da habe ich nicht nach anderen geschaut. Im Ziel wunderte ich mich, dass ich Google gar nicht sah. Ich dachte, wo ist der nur. 

Übrigens, der nächste Mara ist in Bad Orb (Spessart-Challenge) am 05.09.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (2. August 2004)

Moin Jungs!

Erstmal Glückwunsch an alle Mara-Teilnehmer   Ich bin ja richtig stolz auf euch und eure Leistungen   Die Strecke scheint ja diesmal etwas anspruchsvoller als in Frammersbach gewesen zu sein wobei 60km Singles auf Zeit zu fahren ja auch ganz schön an die Substanz geht. Dazu passt vielleicht ein Spruch von Altmeister Rudi: 
*das schöne am Radfahrn ist, dass es nicht immer schön ist!* 
und  Ippie:tss,tsss,tss! das mit der neuen Kette und den alten Ritzeln hatten wir doch schon oft genug! Finger weg von Sachen, die man nicht mehr ausreichend testen kann  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie ihr fahrt nach Fürth ohnen einen Ton zu sagen ! tzzzz
> 
> @All: hat jemand zufällig einen Selle Italia Flite im Keller liegen, den er mir mal zum testsitzen ausleihen könnte ???
> 
> Michael


die Idee nach Fürth zu fahren wurde Donnerstags in weinseliger Laune geboren und sofort gepostet. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit mein Handy an aber kein Schwein rief mich an  und wir mussten allein durchs Felsenmeer fahrn  

Den Flite fahr ich auch schon einige Jahre mit vollster Zufriedenheit und wegen dem Taubeitsgefühl einfach mal in den Wiegetritt gehn. Ansonsten wirst du ja durch das schöne Gefühl  entschädigt wenn die Durchblutung wieder einsetzt


----------



## Google (2. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Den Flite fahr ich auch schon einige Jahre mit vollster Zufriedenheit und wegen dem Taubeitsgefühl einfach mal in den Wiegetritt gehn. Ansonsten wirst du ja durch das schöne Gefühl  entschädigt wenn die Durchblutung wieder einsetzt


 Meinst Du dann Abends im Wohnmobil   ? Grüß Dich M. M.    

Nur gut das ich keine Karmapunkte kriegen kann


----------



## Sarch (2. August 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze war etwa bei km 50, wie in Trance bin ich gleich wieder auf's
> Rad und weiter.
> Jetzt brauch ich erst mal ne Pause, um mein Bike und mich zu pflegen.
> Meinen Glückwunsch zur guten Zeit an Sarch, (der uns noch überholte)barracuda, (hab dich nicht vorbeifahren sehen) und allen anderen Teilnehmern.
> ...


Hallo alle Marotonis,

Der schreibfaule Sarch gibt auch ein kurzes Stadement.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Finisher,
Schade das es für einige etwas unglücklich lief, Manni ich hoffe du bist weitestgehend o.k. Danke für die Glückwünsche, hoffe du bist mir nicht zu Böse das ich dich überholt habe. Bist du eigentlich danach oder davor gestürzt? Aber du weist ja:"Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten "

Google, sei nicht so streng mit dir, für dein erstes Jahr ist das ganze doch super und Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut.

Und nun zu mir:
Mein vierter Keiler und ich muss sagen mein bester bis jetzt. Bisher hatte ich mich jedes Jahr um ca. 5min. steigern können. Mit dem Wissen das es dieses Jahr 5km mehr sind begann eine neue Zeitrechnung. Um so mehr war ich völlig happy das mein geträumtes Ziel unter 3 Std. zu bleiben war wurde.
Ab km 50 hatte ich wie jedes Jahr mit leichten Anflügen von Krämpfen zu kämpfen die ich aber dieses Jahr besser in den Griff bekam. Gott sei Dank.
Übrigens ihr Wildschweine des Spessarts last euch meine Tube Gel schmecken die ich euch grosszügig geschenkt habe. beim Griff ins Trikot nach dem Riegel habe ich das Gel verloren, das bei km25 und Tempo 40  keinen Gedanken an Stehenbleiben verschwendet nur gedacht das muss jetzt halt ohne gehn. Ging dann auch  

Glückwunsch an Hugo, ich bin der mit dem du dich am Start unterhalten hast wo Achim bleibt.

So damit genug, bis zum nächsten Mal beim Biebergrund Marathon.

Sarch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (2. August 2004)

@ Sarch, es war danach, ich war so geschockt, als Du
an mir vorbeigeschossen bist!   

Gruß


----------



## Google (2. August 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sarch, es war danach, ich war so geschockt, als Du
> an mir vorbeigeschossen bist!
> 
> Gruß


Und Barracuda hat Dir noch nicht mal hochgeholfen   Jetzt weißt Du auch warum Du ihn beim Überholen nicht gesehen hast  

Aber mal Spass beiseite. Als ich gestern in die Ergebnisliste sah, dachte ich über die Jungs bis einschließlich Barracuda: " Mann was sind das Bolzerschweine !!! "


----------



## eDw (2. August 2004)

Hi,
hier gibt es meinen und Hugos Bericht! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122571&page=3&pp=25&highlight=Keiler

Glueckwunsch an alle Teilnehmer!!!
Gruesse aus Wasserlos   
eDw


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> " Mann was sind das Bolzerschweine !!! "


Ich fass das mal als Kompliement auf  

Mannie ich denke mal das ich dich nicht überholt habe, ausser es ist so wie Google gesagt hat!  
Weil ich war in den Abfahrten meißtens mit mir, meinem Bike und der Strecke beschäftigt, der Rest war Tunnel. Nur so konnte ich über all schnell und sicher runter kommen und noch den ein oder anderen Überholen   Ich liebe den Keiler für seine geilen, langen und anspruchs vollen Abfahrten. Weil Forststrassen runter fahren kann jeder  

Google, schau mal das du deine Technik und deine Muskel im Oberkörper besser in schuss bekommst. Die Strecke ist durch aus mit einem Hardtail schnell und gut zu meister  

Bis die Tage

Wer Lust hat mit den "Bolzerschweinen" mal zufahren. Am Mittwoch um 17:00 Uhr ist es mal wieder soweit! Start ist auf dem AF Parkplatz


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. August 2004)

Hier mal der Link zu der Seite vom Rossbacher Marathon.

http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/

Hugo will auch da mit fahren
Sarch und ich sind schon angemeldet
Lars und mein Schwager werde ich noch breit Klopfen 

Die Strecke hört sich nach Keiler an und das ganze startet am 29. August und kostet schlappe 25 und dafür gibt es noch ein T-Shirt  
62 und 120 km gibt es zur Auswahl, die hm mach ich mal ganz klein 1600  

So auf zur Anmeldung


----------



## maixle (2. August 2004)

Gudde,

@Marathonisti: Mit Begeisterung habe ich Eure Berichte gelesen...Man könnte fast meinen, dass Ihr alle einen Ironman geschafft habt. Kollegas, konkret krasse Respekt von mir  . An alle meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu den Platzierungen und natürlich zum Finishen . Nächstes Jahr will ich Euch alle auf dem Podest sehen  .

@Google:...sei nicht enttäuscht ob der Zeit. Das wichtigste ist, dass Du bis zum Ziel durchgehalten und gekämpft hast. Das ist eine wahre Titanenleistung  .

Ansonsten kann ich nur vermelden, dass Schweden sicherlich auch ein gutes Bikerevier darstellt. Habe mich nämlich am WE schön in Stockholm und Aland aufgehalten. Da ich am Ende der Woche für zwei Wochen im Urlaub in den Alpen bin, werde ich mich jetzt schonmal für die Zeit verabschieden und Euch noch viel Spass auf den heimischen Trails wünschen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
GT rulez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du dann Abends im Wohnmobil   ? Grüß Dich M. M.
> 
> Nur gut das ich keine Karmapunkte kriegen kann


un da isser auch scho, der unvermiedliche Kommentar Googles  
Ich meinte das eigentlich mehr so allgemein anstatt auf mich bezogen  aber natürlich erklär ich dirs auch gern nochmal ausserhalb des Forums.
Und was hat das mit Abends im Wohnmobil zu tun?   ist es nicht der grundlegende Vorteil eines MTB gegenüber des RR dass man damit so schön in unberührte und unerforschte Gebiete vorstossen kann


----------



## Hugo (2. August 2004)

@edw
kein wunder dass ich dich nich gefunden hab...wer würde denn vermuten dass du so wahnsinnig bist und die 120km unter dei stollen nimmst....RESPEKT  
nachdem ich heute nix machen werde ausser mich auf meine loorbeeren aus zu ruhn werd ich morgen ma wieder beim biketreff mit von der partie sein...kommt jemand mit?
edw wie siehts aus, warst du inzw. eigentlich ma dabei?

thorsten...selbst dran schul dass du dein bislang bester ergebnis verpasst hast....bei deinem tempo wärste gestern unter die ersten 10 gefahrn...damit hättste schonma n gewaltigen erfolg verbuchen können in deiner noch jungen renngeschichte

hab beschlossen die beiden anderen veranstaltungen für die in wombach geworben wurde auch mit zu fahrn....also wenns wetter mitspielt...muss noch n paar punkte fürs ranking sammeln

hab gestern kurz bevor ich gegangen bin die cannondale-tandem jungs vom stenger nochma getroffen...hatte mich über 20km lang mit denen duelliert, hab dann aber ga nich mitbekommen wie ich sie dann "abgehängt" hab  
einer der beiden(natürlich nicht der den ich fragte) hatte unterwegs krämpfe bekommen  

hat sich schonma jemand die bilder angeguggt?
die anke is ma wieder zu sehn und die sigi, die hier wahrscheinl. nich all zu viele kennen, die sogar zwei ma...aber sonst hab ich niemanden gefunden  

ach tboy..was war eigentlich los...wolltest du nich mim rennrad vorbei kommen?!
faule Sau...am sonntag im bett liegen und fern sehn...jaja, das ham wir gern   

also ich würd sagen wir sehn uns spät. nächstes jahr wieder in wombach oder?! und diesma fahr ich dann (hoffentlich) unter die top 10


----------



## Google (2. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ist es nicht der grundlegende Vorteil eines MTB gegenüber des RR dass man damit so schön in unberührte und unerforschte Gebiete vorstossen kann


Das ist wieder eine Glaubensfrage..da scheiden sich die Gemüter.... Man muß sich eben entscheiden ob man in unberührte Gebiete vorstossen will oder eher aufs Km schrubben steht    

Du bist wieder dran


----------



## eDw (2. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @edw
> kein wunder dass ich dich nich gefunden hab...wer würde denn vermuten dass du so wahnsinnig bist und die 120km unter dei stollen nimmst....RESPEKT
> edw wie siehts aus, warst du inzw. eigentlich ma dabei?
> 
> ...



Hi Hugo,
das war eine Grosser Traum von mir die 120km. Ausserdem hab ich immer zu viel schiess bergab und bin zu schwer fuer schnell berghoch und hab gemerkt, dass ich nicht so sehr schneller kann, aber laenger    
Die Bilder hab ich auch gesehen. Mit Sigi hab ich mich noch beim Essen unterhalten, sie sass neben uns am Tisch. Ist wiedermal 2te in Ihrer AK geworden. Das bild wollte ich Ihr mailen, aber ich hab keine Email Adresse vom Heizungsbau Poullie gefunden.

In den letzten paar Monaten bin ich fast nur GA auf der Strasse gefahren. Vielleich klappt es ja jetzt mal wieder, das ich mit Dir oder endlich auch mal den anderen aus dem Forum hier zusammen Biken gehe.
Aber jetzt ist erstmal bis zum 15ten Urlaub und Bergsteigen zum entspannen angesagt.   

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Lupo (2. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wieder eine Glaubensfrage..da scheiden sich die Gemüter.... Man muß sich eben entscheiden ob man in unberührte Gebiete vorstossen will oder eher aufs Km schrubben steht
> 
> Du bist wieder dran


Naja, wenn ich glauben will geh ich in die Kirche  
Beim Biken geht´s mir wie den Kindern mit den Ü-Eiern. Da will ich was zum Spielen, was spannendes und was zum Naschen   Einfach nur km schrubben ist ja wie  ...............nee, den Vergleich spar ich mir jetzt.


----------



## tboy0709 (2. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> thorsten...selbst dran schul dass du dein bislang bester ergebnis verpasst hast....bei deinem tempo wärste gestern unter die ersten 10 gefahrn...damit hättste schonma n gewaltigen erfolg verbuchen können in deiner noch jungen renngeschichte
> 
> 
> ach tboy..was war eigentlich los...wolltest du nich mim rennrad vorbei kommen?!
> faule Sau...am sonntag im bett liegen und fern sehn...jaja, das ham wir gern



  Als ich gerstern die Ergebnisse angeschaut habe hab ich mir das auch gedacht, beim Vergleich zu den Vorhergehenden Maras und dem bis dato absolvierten Trainignspensum hätte ich bei guter Fahrweiße und ohne struzt, locker die top 10 geschafft vielleicht sogar ein kleines bischen besser.

Aber was wäre wenn, mein Traingsplan hat mir vorgeschrieben dies nicht zu tun und um noch besser zu werden macht man halt so eininges. Aber beim Biebergemündmara bin ich ziemlich sicher auch dabei.

Ach ja der Daniel Elsässer von Chs Team hat mir bisher immer so 30 sec bis 1.30 abgenommen aber ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr viel und auch hart trainiert. Er ist unter die ersten 5 gekommen. Das lässt hoffen auf die nächsten Maras.


----------



## bikerfuzzy (2. August 2004)

So eine Sche.... !!!!
Da rafe ich mich auf und fahre den einzigen Mara in diesem jahr mit und bin mit meiner Leistung auch noch recht zufrieden und was machen die !!!!     

Die vergessen meine Zeit in die Ergebnissliste einzutragen, die haben mich einfach nicht gewertet, das gibts doch nicht, oder ???

Ich kann aber ganz klar beweisen, dass ich dabei war   . Neben den persönlichen Zeugen Google und Ippie gibt es noch das Webcam Zielfoto. Wenigstens da konnte ich meine Zeit ablesen 3.52.48. 
Wie gesagt, dafür dass ich in diesem jahr auf absoluter Sparflamme fahre und keinerlei Vorbereitung gefahren bin, bin ich zufrieden. Aber so ne sch... Urkunde hätte ich doch gerne ausgedruckt.  

Nagut, nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei und dann überhole ich Google   . ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich auf ihn am Barbarossaquellenanstieg warten musste! Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei...  . 
Kommen aber wieder   

Zur Veranstaltung selbst, gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen, suuuuppeer Strecke! tolle Organisation und ich habe mein neues Spielzeug ausprobiert: 
Mein Garmin geko 201  .  Für die nicht Insider, das ist ein GPS-Empfänger und ich habe damit die Strecke aufgezeichnet. Dann kann ich demnächst zu Trainingszwecken jeden Sonntag die Strecke nachfahren   

Nee, mal im Ernst falls es jemanden gibt der auch so ein Ding hat, dem kann ich ja mal die Daten rüberspielen oder wir veranstalten mal ne Keiler Mara Revival Tour  In gemässigtem Tempo

Mann, jetzt hab ich doch mal wieder richtig viel geschrieben, das bin ich gar nicht gewohnt von mir   

Also bis denne,

Bikerfuzzy


----------



## Sakir (2. August 2004)

Ahoi


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> die Idee nach Fürth zu fahren wurde Donnerstags in weinseliger Laune geboren und sofort gepostet. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit mein Handy an aber kein Schwein rief mich an  und wir mussten allein durchs Felsenmeer fahrn


Hätte ich das gewusst... also mal ehrlich gesagt, an Handy habe ich garnicht gedacht. Durchs Felsenmeer wäre ich auch mal sehr gerne   



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Den Flite fahr ich auch schon einige Jahre mit vollster Zufriedenheit und wegen dem Taubeitsgefühl einfach mal in den Wiegetritt gehn. Ansonsten wirst du ja durch das schöne Gefühl  entschädigt wenn die Durchblutung wieder einsetzt


hee hee, von der Seite habe ich das noch garnicht betrachtet ))
dieses bitzeln.....  

@Google : denck dran 18:00 Uhr bei dir !

so, nun muss ich erst nochmal alles lesen, war zuviel auf einmal, wa sman seit gestern lesen muss ))

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2004)

Großer Gott was is en hier passiert ... tagelang fast nix und jetzt Megaberichte  



			
				barracuda schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Strecke: super guter zustand und super interessant, will sie mal so Beschreiben Erdi müßte öfters Schieben als im lieb ist <- nicht krum nehmen



Nö, nemm ich Dir nich krum, hast wohl recht. Wenn ich hier in Euren Berichten les von Stürzen, Blaulicht, Notarzt, Biker die auf Tragen aus den Wäldern geschleppt werden ... frag ich mich sowieso was das ganze soll  

Man zahlt Startgeld, man quällt sich, man schindet seinen Körper und wenns dumm läuft liegt man im Krankenhaus ... und wozu ... bekommt der Ottonormalo der irgenwo 40 50 oder 60zigster plus X wird Siegprämie, ein Pokal, eine Medallie ... naja anscheinend gibt es eine Urkunde und ein T-Shirt, das ich mim Startgeld auch noch selber bezahlt hab. ... O.K. die Selbstbestätigung gibts gratis ... ein zweifelhafter Ruhm der nix einbringt. Jetzt auch nich krumm nehmen    

Trotzden zoll ich natürlich jedem Respekt für seine Leistung  Jedem das seine, mir das Beste  

@Malletouris ... entgegen meiner Ankündigung komm ich morgen NICH mim Radl in die Ranch. Bin übers WE mit heut abend 290 KM gefahren und genügend HM, morgen is Ruhetag angesagt  

@Sakir ... kannst jederzeit vorbei schauen wegen den Sätteln oder ich kann morgen abend den ein oder anderen mitbringen. Mein Sattel is ein Flite und leicht nach vorne geneigt, nur so hab ich "ihn" endgültig wach gehalten  

Erdi01

EDIT: Jubel ich hab die 100ste eröffnet


----------



## Ippie (3. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] für mich sind die Maras sehr interessant. Nicht das ich an meine eigenen Grenzen gehe, sondern auch mich mit anderen vergleichen kann. Ich hab zum Beispiel Leute mit denen ich letztes Jahr nicht mitfahren konnte und die mir in Frammersbach mehr als11 min abgenommen haben. In Wombach waren es nur noch etwas über 2 min. Nur durch eine Zeitnahme, bei gleichen Bedingungen kann man sich vergleichen. Und ich möchte mich bei gleichem Trainingsaufwand noch weiter verbessern. Klar ist die ganze Sache nicht ungefährlich, besonders nach dem Start. Aber es ist wie beim Autofahren - man muß auch mal geduldig sein und nicht an unmöglichen Stellen überholen. Und das bei 1144 Starten auch mal der eine und andere stürzt ist ja normal, zumal die Strecke in Wombach schon recht anspruchsvoll ist. Außerdem gibt es auch immer übermotivierte Fahrer (ich kenne keinen), die nur nach vorne wollen ohne die entsprechende Erfahrung zu haben. Aber solange sie nicht unschuldige mitreißen, stört mich das weniger. Lasse heizen und sich die Knochen brechen.  
Mir persönlich gefällt der Modus eines Mara's sehr gut und man hat auch mehr Trainings-Motivation in der Vorbereitung.

@[email protected] bis heute abend

@[email protected] ich hoffe, Du hast Dir nicht zu viele Prellungen und Abschüfungen geholt. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von mir.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (3. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] ich hoffe, Du hast Dir nicht zu viele Prellungen und Abschüfungen geholt. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von mir.
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all,  

@ ippie, wird schon wieder, die Schulter und der Oberarm sind noch
etwas geschwollen, die paar Kratzer an den Beinen sind halb so wild!

Ich denke ich sitz nächste woche wieder auf dem Stahlesel! 

Zum Glück ist meine nagelneue Pearl-Izumi Hose mit dem "Mega-Sitzpolster"
vom Günter (bike-activ) noch heil geblieben.  
(Hätte damit auch locker die 120 fahren können)

Nur das Trikot hat gelitten!  

Gruß
SteelManni
Gruß


----------



## Sakir (3. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... kannst jederzeit vorbei schauen wegen den Sätteln oder ich kann morgen abend den ein oder anderen mitbringen. Mein Sattel is ein Flite und leicht nach vorne geneigt, nur so hab ich "ihn" endgültig wach gehalten


Ahoi, gerne kannst du den Flite oder einen SLR (wenn du hast) mitbringen ! muss ihn dann ehh erstmal 1-2 wochen fahren um zu sehen ob der etwas für mich ist.... ansonsten können wir dann mal in deinem Keller-Lager schauen 

@Steelmanni : sowas ist immer ärgerlich, wenn die heissgeliebten Klamotten kaputt gehen.....solange dir nicht schlimmes passiert ist ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (5. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich geht es wieder! Ich habe unseren Thread so vermisst!  

@Miss [email protected]   und alles Gute aus Freigericht

Gestern waren Lupo und ich im Taunus. Es war wieder eine super Tour. Es hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht die Trails runter zu heizen. Und Lupo ist der beste Guide und Pannenhelfer den ich kenne  . Sakir: was war gestern los?

Was geht am Sonntag?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @Miss [email protected]   und alles Gute aus Freigericht
> Volker



 natürlich auch aus Dietzebach  

Ein Ständchen verkneif ich mir ... is besser für die Ohren  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. August 2004)

Alles Gudde auch von mir an die einzige Frau im Thread  

Das all deine Wünsche in erfüllung gehen, also halt dich ran Lupo.

CU


----------



## Google (5. August 2004)

Allerliebste Martina

auch ich wünsche Dir aaaalles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.... 

  ​
Weiterhin Glück in der   und natürlich in allen anderen Lebenslagen   Und das Du mir schön gesund bleibst, daß wir noch viele gemeinsame Touren fahren können   

Und verrat doch mal was Du   bekommen hast.


----------



## Google (5. August 2004)

@ Sakir @ Ich fahr heut wie gesagt bei mir gegen 17:00 Uhr los und werde wohl so gegen 17:15 beim Shooters vorbei kommen. Mal schauen ob Du da stehst......Jedenfalls bin ich heute mit meinem neuen Bike zum Einreiten unterwegs  Natürlich sind alle anderen Interessiertenauch willkommen...

@ Wegen Sonntag @ Ich denk mal das fest ist, daß wir (bisher ich und Sakir) uns am Sonntag beim Ippie treffen. Wird eine ganz normale Tour  *Wer will der darf würd ich mal behaupten *  

Wegen der Uhrzeit müßten wir nochmal reden. 10:30 Uhr ist zwar früh aber in Anbetracht der Hitze ist jede Minute früher ein Gewinn. Was geht Ippie ??


----------



## Ippie (5. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Machen wir für Sonntag 10:28 Uhr. Dann sind wir 2 minuten schneller zu Hause. Das macht bestimmt in der Mittagshitze 0,0232789° C aus.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## og1234 (5. August 2004)

@google

Was hast du denn als Tour heute vor ????

Nur am Main GA oder auch durch den Wald mit Berge ??

Gruß
Olly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (5. August 2004)

wie ich so mitgelesen habe, sind einige von euch ja auch den Keiler gefahren. Wisst ihr, wie viel Höhenmeter es dieses Jahr genau waren? Die Strecke hat sich ja etwas zum letzten Jahr geändert. Leider ist sich mein HAC4 auf der 2.Runde in eine erdnahe Umlaufbahn verabschiedet.  

Gruss aus Frankfurt
matthias


----------



## Ippie (5. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] ich kann Dir die Auswertung (CM436= HAC4 ohne Puls) per mail schicken. Ich hatte mit der Einführungsrunde 1429 hm für die 60 km Runde. Ich denke, dass Du etwa 2770 hm hattest (120 km)

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (5. August 2004)

@ Ippie @      :kotz: 

@ og 1234 @ Auch mal wieder in unseren Gefilden ?? Jo, ich hab  nur Grundlage am Main vor...Mein Hintern ist immer noch ein bißchen wund und ich will mal schauen wie sich das mit dem neuen Sattel macht..Ne Tour gibts erst ab Sonntag...

So jetzt fahr ich erst mal heim...


----------



## m.a.t. (5. August 2004)

@ Ippie @ jo danke, schick mir das mal bitte zu.

@all, ich plane derzeit, am Samstag die Birkenheiner ab Höhe Albstadt fahren. Bis Gemünden und dann irgendwie wieder zurück, je nach körperlicher Verfassung. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## Miss Marple (5. August 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

vielen Dank für eure Geburtstags-Postings, ich hab mich sehr darüber gefreut  .

Ich fänds auch schön wenn wir mal wieder alle zusammen eine Tour fahren könnten, aber ich glaube die Terminplanung ist wegen der Urlaubszeit etwas 
schwierig.  

Zu Sonntag ab Ippie's kann ich auch noch nichts sagen, vielleicht fahren wir wieder weg.  

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## tboy0709 (5. August 2004)

Also dann Miss Marple auch von mir alles gute zum BDay  

So ich wollte mal hier groß und breit bekannt geben, nachdem ich jetzt seit bestimmt mehr als zwei Monaten nicht mehr MTB gefahren bin, ich doch so langsam Entzugserscheinungen von unserem aller geleibten Sportgerät bekomme. Denn Straße fahren ist ja schön und gut aber durchs Gelände heitzen und ein paar Single Trainls entlang jagen ist doch immer noch das beste.

Und da mich hier doch glaub ich einige beim Keiler vermisst haben. Ich mich übrigens im nachhinein auch   , werd ich am Samstag zum Biketreff zum Günther kommen. Wer also intresse hat mich mal wieder über Stock und Stein fahren zu sehen denke ich mal darf gerne kommen. Aber wundert euch nicht wenns schnell wird    

Angemeldet zum Biebergemünd Mara am 27.08 bin ich auch schon.  
Wo wie ich gesehen habe ist auch schon Barracuda und Sarch angemeldet und Hugo will auch mitfahren. Man was bin ich heiß aufs MTBen mir jukts schon in den Zehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (6. August 2004)

wie hier is nix los?

na dann muss ich wohl...
wegen morgen, weiss ich noch nich wo ich mitfahr...dieses wochenende is de kristiaan noch da, und würd gern nochma ne tour mit ihm fahrn, also in mainflingen mitfahrn

schaun wir ma

durch renès unfall bin ich zum testfahrer mutiert....ich muss jetz die neuen rahmen für die nächste saison testen und dann meine wertung abgeben....heute war n scandium hardtail dran....nich schlecht, aber die geometrie war zu bequem....wird nich genommen


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. August 2004)

Wenn ich meine Garten neu gestalltung bis dahin soweit Fertig habe, bin ich auch dabei! Will doch mal wieder mit meinenen Bekannten aus dem Thread Radfahren  . Das Letzte mal hab ich sie ja nur am Start gesehen  

I hope I CU


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wie hier is nix los?
> durch renès unfall bin ich zum testfahrer mutiert....


zu eins Doch

Was hat Renè den eigentlich geschaft! Oder humpelt er nur damit er gegen Dich keine Rennen fahren muß


----------



## tboy0709 (6. August 2004)

@ Barracuda Hey ich würds coll finden wenn de morgen mit dabei wärst beim Bike Treff 

Der Rene hatte nen schweren Motorad Unfall so weit ich weiß.

Man was freu ich mich schon aufn Hahnenkamm 

@ Hugo komm doch auch mal mit beim Biketreff wenn net vielleicht sehen wirs uns ja dann irgewo unterwegs.


----------



## Hugo (6. August 2004)

jo rene hatten motorrad unfall....humpelt immer noch böse und das obwohls jetz schon fast 3 monate sind....

wann und wo is denn treffpunkt in grosskrotzenburg


----------



## tboy0709 (6. August 2004)

Treffpunkt ist am Gymnasium Kreuzberg direkt am Bahnhof (Haltestelle) um 14 Uhr.


----------



## Hugo (6. August 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt ist am Gymnasium Kreuzberg direkt am Bahnhof (Haltestelle) um 14 Uhr.




also am kreuzbUrg gymnasium oder am bahnhof?


----------



## tboy0709 (6. August 2004)

Am Bahnhof auf der Seite des Kreuzburggym. so müsste es jetzt stimmen Uhrzeit 14 Uhr und sehen wir uns?


----------



## Sakir (6. August 2004)

Hallo,
erstmal auch von mir nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag      



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern waren Lupo und ich im Taunus. Es war wieder eine super Tour. Es hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht die Trails runter zu heizen. Und Lupo ist der beste Guide und Pannenhelfer den ich kenne  . Sakir: was war gestern los?


hmmm also.... naja... war etwas kacke gelaufen,  Marion ist mit dem Auto zum See und als ich auf den letzten drücker heim kam, war KEIN auto da.... :-((( da war die Laune am A....h

@Google: wann biste dann am Sonntag an der Tanke ???

@Erdi01: ich habe mir mald en roten Flite montiert und bin imo noch supervollzufrieden *g* wenn das die nächsten ausritte noch so bleibt, wird das mein neuer Sattel werden !

@tboy0709: wie siehts denn aus, das wir alle bald mal wieder eine Tour bei dir machen ??? so wie "damals" *ggg*

Michael


----------



## Ippie (7. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kommt morgen noch mit, außer Sakir und Google? Treffpunkt bei mir um 10:30 Uhr. Es ist eine schöne Tour im Spessart geplant, bei bestem Wetter.
Wie schauts aus?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer kommt morgen noch mit, außer Sakir und Google? Treffpunkt bei mir um 10:30 Uhr. Es ist eine schöne Tour im Spessart geplant, bei bestem Wetter.
> Wie schauts aus?
> ...



Wo solls den lang gehen. Vielleicht kann man sich wo zugesellen. 

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (7. August 2004)

Hi,
ich hätte auch gern mal nen paar facts zu Ippie´s Tour gewusst  damit ich mir nen Kopp machen kann ob ich/wir? mitkomme.

Heut warn mir im Taunus unterwegs, ungefähr die Tour vom Mittwoch nur andersrum gefahren. Hab auch noch nen netten Trail gefunden um die langweilige Piste zum Schluss (Ippie weiss was ich mein) interessanter zu gestalten   Lasst euch bei Gelegenheit mal überraschen.  

c.u. Wolfgang


----------



## Hugo (7. August 2004)

@barracuda
noich bis nach kahl gekommen?

so viel zum thema tubeless  
wär übrigens vielleicht doch praktisch gewesen wenn du mit zu mir gekommen wärst...is mir erst später aufgefallen, aber ihc hab hier noch einige ersatzschläuche rumliegen....bis kahl hätts auf alle fälle noch gehalten

haben jetz gegrillt udn ich würd sagen die kalorien sind wieder drin...spät. nach dem dritten teller


----------



## Ippie (7. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für die morgige Tour habe ich mir mal was Neues ausgedacht. Wir werden von Somborn nach Horbach fahren und auf einem Waldweg über den Hufeisenhof auf die Breitenbörner Höhe fahren. Von dort geht es runter bis Breitenborn. Von dort fahren wir den >67 zur Kaisereiche und weiter bis zum Wisbüttsee. Hier können wir eine Pause machen, wenn wir Lust haben. Von dort geht es zurück über die Birkenhainer bis nach Somborn. Es sind ca. 55 km und ein paar hm. Schätzung 1000 -1100. Die Strecke dürfte nicht so anpruchsvoll sein. Die Birkenhainer kenn ich aber vom Wisbüttsee nicht. Aber der Weg ist unter umständen kurzfristig änder- und erweiterbar.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (7. August 2004)

Hallo @ all  

erst mal nachträglich Miss Marple auch von mir noch alles guude
zum Geburtstag  
Nachdem ich jetzt schon einige Zeit nich mehr im Forum war,
hatte ich einiges nach zu lesen.  

Heute beim Bike-treff, war ich am Anfang noch ganz guter dinge,
zumal die Gruppe heute mal wieder etwas grösser war,   und fast
die ganze Elite aus dem Forum vertreten war.  

Nachdem wir mit einem 22er schnitt beim Michelbacher Wanderheim
angelangt sind, um dann den Michelbacher Weinberg bei 36° hoch
zu blasen, zog ich es vor, mich mit Günter zu verabschieden!  

Nach dem Keiler saß ich heut zum esten mal wieder auf dem Stahlesel,
und ich fühlte mich heute absolut platt.  

Wir sind vom Dörsthof dann nochmal Richtung Hahnenkamm/ Steinbruch hoch,
und ich hab fast gstanden!
Ich glaub mein Akku ist im Moment ziemlich leer, und ich brauch mal ne Pause  

Nach etwa 4000km dieses Jahr, fehlt mir glaub ich momentan etwas die Motivation  

Da bereitest Du dich geziehlt auf den Marathon vor, und danach fällst Du
in ein Loch (jedenfalls fühl ich mich so im Augenblick)

Ich hoffe nur das ist kein Dauer zustand?  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Lupo (7. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für die morgige Tour habe ich mir mal was Neues ausgedacht. .....Aber der Weg ist unter umständen kurzfristig änder- und erweiterbar.
> 
> ...


net schlecht  aber ich werde das Morgen früh spontan entscheiden ob ich mitmache je nachdem wie und wann ich wach werde  

Wolfgang


----------



## Google (7. August 2004)

Hei,

will mich auch mal wieder melden....

@ Sakir @ Bin an der Tanke um 9:55 Uhr
@ SteelManni @ Mach Dir nix draus...das mit der fehlenden Motivation geht auch wieder vorrüber. Man brauch halt manchmal auch ne Auszeit. Genieß doch jetzt einfach die etwas gemütlicheren Touren...mal mit (Kaffe/Eis) Pausen und erfreue Dich an der Landschaft und die Leute die Gleiches im Sinn haben. Das war nämlich das was uns zum Mountainbiken gebracht hat...oder ?? Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so....Einfach mal den Leistungsgedanken ein bißchen weglegen.
Ich werd das Jahr jedenfalls nicht mehr mit viel Stress beenden. Klar fahr ich noch einen Marathon mit Ippie aber ohne große Vorbereitung (geht auch gar nicht) und ich fahr da  auch nur noch "mit". Ansonsten mal schauen was die LD sagt...wohl viel GA...aber jetzt stehen auch schon bald wieder die B-Touren und hoffentlich noch ein paar T-Touren (Taunus) unter der Woche an, einmal GA und an den WE's  bald wieder auch die Biketreffs GK oder Mainflingen. Was halt so  geht. Gern orientier ich mich bewußt des öfteren auch mal wieder ganz hinten....

@ Lupo, Miss Marple @ Würd mich freuen Euch mal wieder auf eine Tour zu sehen. Und Erdi ? Wann sind wir das letzte mal gemeinsam gefahrn ?? Also, kommt morgen einfach mit   

Google


----------



## Sakir (7. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> net schlecht  aber ich werde das Morgen früh spontan entscheiden ob ich mitmache je nachdem wie und wann ich wach werde
> 
> Wolfgang


Ahoi,

da kann man nachhelfen............. 

WER HAT DIE TELEFONNUMMER VON LUPO ????

))

Michael


----------



## yakko (7. August 2004)

Grüß Gott allerseits,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder, habe die ganze Zeit ja kräftig mitgelesen.
Bin grade aus Österreicht vom Wildwasserfahren zurückgekehrt und schaute wegen einer Tour morgen, aber 10:30 ist mir dann doch zu früh.

Vielleicht klappt es ja unter der Woche mal, ne kleine Runde durch den Taunus oder mal wieder nach Bad Vilbel!?

An Martina alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag  und den Keiler-Fahrern Respekt für die Leistung. Ich muss mal schauen, ein, zwei Marathons wollte ich diese Saison noch fahren. Vielleicht funktioniert morgen die Seite von Rossbach wieder, dann sehe ich mir das mal an. Bad Orb muss doch auch bald kommen?

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (8. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> da kann man nachhelfen.............
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmm....hat wohl net so ganz geklappt   
jetzt schaffen wir´s net mehr.

der traurige Lup


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2004)

Gäähhnn ... mosche zusammen,

10:30 schaff ich auch nich mehr  

@Bad Offenbach, Yakko ... aber vielleicht kriegen die Langschläfer ja zu späterer Stunde 12, 13 oder xx Uhr noch was auf die Beine  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (8. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gäähhnn ... mosche zusammen,
> 
> 10:30 schaff ich auch nich mehr
> 
> ...


auf, schlag mal was vor  
Hauptsache im schattigen Wald. Wenn die Sonne wirklich noch rauskommt hält mers ja sonst net aus.

der net mehr so ganz traurige Lup


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2004)

hmmm ... Taunus wart Ihr schon gestern, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 

Dann kommt nach Dtz. geradelt oder gefahren und wir machen weiter durchs Messeler Hügelland oder quer von Dieburg nach Schaafheim das wäre dann schattig ... oder weiter in den Odenwald ... Radheimer Alpen, Binselberg, Höchst, Breuburg, Obernburg je nach Lust und Laune das ist dann nicht mehr ganz so schattig ... aber es gibt genug Eisdiehlen auf em Weg  

Uhrzeit is mir wurscht, da richt ich mich nach Euch  

Haste ein Alternativvorschlag  dann raus damit ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (8. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ... Taunus wart Ihr schon gestern, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
> 
> Dann kommt nach Dtz. geradelt oder gefahren und wir machen weiter durchs Messeler Hügelland oder quer von Dieburg nach Schaafheim das wäre dann schattig ... oder weiter in den Odenwald ... Radheimer Alpen, Binselberg, Höchst, Breuburg, Obernburg je nach Lust und Laune das ist dann nicht mehr ganz so schattig ... aber es gibt genug Eisdiehlen auf em Weg
> 
> ...


OK, wir wärn dann um 12:30 beim TOOM Parkplatz. Strecke überlass ich dir, aber denk dran, dasses um 21:00 dunkel wird  

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> OK, wir wärn dann um 12:30 beim TOOM Parkplatz. Strecke überlass ich dir, aber denk dran, dasses um 21:00 dunkel wird
> 
> Wolfgang



O.K. ... was so früh wirds schon dunkel ... upps da müssen wir die Tour etwas verkürzen  

Bis dann ...

Erdi01

@Kwi-Schan ... wär doch auch was für Dich, ruhig um Dich, seid Ihr im Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (8. August 2004)

Ahoi

@Erdi: und haste den Lupo duch Hügelland gescheucht ? *bg*

@Ippie: hier mal meine Daten von heute, 63,2km, 1045hm, 19,0 Schnitt
schickst du mir mal bitte per eMail das Overlay von der heutigen strecke !

@Google: geh mal zum Günther und vergess nicht, im die lose Sattelstütze zu zeigen, das ist nicht normal.

@Lupo: ich dachte das mit dem Anrufen als Gag, hätte ich gewusst... dann hätte ich..... *snief*
kommende woche komme ich mit bei den "Afterworkern", diesmal überlasse ich es nicht dem zufall..... der Ippie nimmt mich mit, da kann nix schief gehen *ggg*

@Miss Marple: und biste nun zufirieden mit den NOKONs ? lässt sich doch butterweich schlaten.....
bald wird es noch jemaden geben, der sich welche holt 

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> @Erdi: und haste den Lupo duch Hügelland gescheucht ? *bg*
> Michael



Nö niemand wurde gescheucht, wir sind es gemächlich angegangen.

Miss Marple, Lupo und ich waren heut unterwegs. Haben die Tour wärend der Fahrt umgeschmissen. Is ne Mischung aus allem rausgekommen. Bisschen Wartturm, Binselberg, Dieburg, Messler Hügelland und Eispause       Danke nochmals an Lupo fürs ausgeben  

Waren 77,5 KM bei 492 HM, Schnitt 20,6 und 3:46 Fahrzeit

Haben mal überlegt unter der Woche was mit Einkehr und Nightride zu machen. Wenn klar is ob und wann wird Lupo was zu sagen.  Bis dahin ...

@google ... is was mim neuen Radl  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (8. August 2004)

Na, da haben sich die Langschläfer ja noch organisieren können   

Eigentlich wollt ich ja auch mal bei den AfterworkBikern mitfahren...aber Hintern- und leider momentan auch konditionsmässig wird das die Woche nix mehr  Ich glaub ich muß mal die Wunde Stelle richtig auskurieren lassen und nutze die Zeit noch mal beim Günter die richtige Bikestellung abzuchecken. Erstens sitz ich noch nicht so richtig und zweitens habe ich das Gefühl, daß ich daraus resultierend jetzt irgendwie anders die Muskeln belaste und  heute deswegen dachte, ich fahr mit einem Platten  

Ich fahr höchstens am Dienstag ein bissi Grundlage und dann erst wieder ein bisserl in den Dolomiten. Weils ein Familienurlaub ist nur so viel, daß ich bei Euch dran bleibe   

So jetzt futter ich erst mal was Gutes.  

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda
> noich bis nach kahl gekommen?
> 
> so viel zum thema tubeless
> ...


Hab in Alzenau meinen Ersatzschlauch eingezogen und mir dann an einem Rad das da rum stand mal die Luftpumpe aus geliehen  .  Bin also auf dem Rad nach Kahl gekommen.  
Ich hätte oben auf dem Weinberg die Luft im Reifen lassen sollen.  Ich denke das war zuviel was ich da abgelassen habe. 
Viel wichtiger ist es das nächste mal wieder eine Luftpumpe mit zunehmen, statt die Gasteile. Wieder mal was gelernt!

Bis dene


----------



## Lupo (9. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Haben mal überlegt unter der Woche was mit Einkehr und Nightride zu machen. Wenn klar is ob und wann wird Lupo was zu sagen.  ...Erdi01


Ok, dann holt mal eure Akkus aus dem Sommerschlaf und gebt ihnen ein paar frische Ampère zum futtern  Ich guck mal nach dass die Kneipe net grad Sommerpause macht aber es gibt ja genug andere Keltereien entlang der Nidda  
Als Termin schlage ich den Donnerstag dafür vor und den Dienstag für ne Afterworkrunde im Taunus. 

bis später,

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (9. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann holt mal eure Akkus aus dem Sommerschlaf und gebt ihnen ein paar frische Ampère zum futtern  Ich guck mal nach dass die Kneipe net grad Sommerpause macht aber es gibt ja genug andere Keltereien entlang der Nidda
> Als Termin schlage ich den Donnerstag dafür vor und den Dienstag für ne Afterworkrunde im Taunus.
> 
> bis später,
> ...



O.K. dann werd ich mal nach meiner Mirage schauen ... wo is die eigentlich  

Afterwork im Taunus wird bei mir zeitlich so oder so nix. 

Donnerstag darfs ruhig ein bissl später sein. Mir würd 18:30-19:00 Uhr langen ... oder is das zu spät ... und wo überhaupt Treffpunkt 

So und jetzt gehts aufs Radl ... nachmal übern Binselberg heizen ... diesen Monat geht das noch als Feierabendrunde, ab nächsten is es schon wieder zu duster.

CU later ...

Erdi01



Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. August 2004)

Hallo an alle,
ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von der Ostsee (ohne Bike, aber mit Familie) - mich gibt's noch, aber letzte Woche kam irgendwie ein paar Tage nicht ins Forum 

Also nachträglich an Miss Marple noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und ansonsten wollte ich anmerken, dass "unser" Thread am kommenden Freitag den 13.    ebenfalls "Geburtstag" hat!

Bin zwar am Wochenende wieder Zuhause, aber wir haben die Verwandtschaft aus Chile zu Besuch und dann geht's schon wieder in den nächsten Urlaub - eine Hektik ist das... 

Viele Grüße an alle,
Christian


----------



## Lupo (9. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Donnerstag darfs ruhig ein bissl später sein. Mir würd 18:30-19:00 Uhr langen ... oder is das zu spät ... und wo überhaupt Treffpunkt ...CU later ...
> 
> Erdi01
> 
> ...


Treffpunkt wär günstigerweise bei mir oder man stellt die Karre beim  hannes ab(da kommen wir zum Schluss wieder vorbei) und biked dann zu mir.

Wegen Startzeit frag ich morgen mal in der Kneipe nach wann die dicht macht, schliesslich wollen wir ja noch was   

Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (10. August 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] nachher stell ich das Höhenprofil mal ins Forum. Ich habe vom Sonntag noch keine Auswertung gemacht. Ich hatte noch keine Lust gehabt

@Lupo, Sakir, [email protected] heute abend bin ich wieder im Taunus dabei. Wieder 18:00 Uhr an der Hohemark? Sakir, soll ich Dich mitnehmen?

@[email protected] beim Nightride bin ich auch dabei. Die Sigma ist bei mir eh am Ladegerät. Natürlich auf Halte-Spannung. 

@[email protected] noch einen schönen Urlaub, bzw. Urlaube. Ich hoffe, dass wir auch mal wieder zusammen fahren. Wahrscheinlich hast Du gar kein Rad mehr  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (10. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], Sakir, [email protected] heute abend bin ich wieder im Taunus dabei. Wieder 18:00 Uhr an der Hohemark? Sakir, soll ich Dich mitnehmen?
> 
> @[email protected] beim Nightride bin ich auch dabei. Die Sigma ist bei mir eh am Ladegerät. Natürlich auf Halte-Spannung. ...bis denn
> 
> Volker


18:00 ist ok  und dann nix wie hoch. Schliesslich will ich euch ja noch bei Tageslicht zeigen was ich neu gefunden hab    

@ kwi-schan: ups! wollte dir gestern natürlich auch noch viel Spass bei euren diversen Urlauben  wünschen hab´s dann aber verschwitzt.Bei der Hitze eigentlich kein Wunder  Hoffentlich fahren wir nochmal  vor den kommenden Glühweintouren zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (10. August 2004)

Moin moin @ all,  

@ og1234, wie siehts aus diese woche, haste Dein Bike dabei?
Bist Du morgen dabei?
Mal sehen, vieleicht treffen wir ja die AF-Biker auf dem Hahnenkamm?  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## maixle (10. August 2004)

Gudde,

ein kurze Lebenszeichen auch von mir aus Serfaus im schönen Oberinntal. 

Nach 2 Tagen Biken in den Alpen mit knapp 2500 HM und etwas um die 90km brennen mir heute so richtig die Beine. Heute werde ich es etwas ruhig angehen lassen und zu einer schönen Genusstour starten (ca 14km und 600HM) mit anschliessendem Grillen   . Am Mittwoch und Donnerstag stehen noch zwei längere Touren, einmal nach Landeck und dann noch rüber nach Südtirol über den Reschenpass (werden auch nochmal so etwas um die 3000HM). Ich kann Euch sagen, die Alpen sind härter als ich dachte  .

Aber das Singletrailfieber hat mich hier richtig gepackt. Einfach traumhafte Trails. Und cool ist es am Abend sich nochmal mit der Gondel hochkutschieren lassen, um dann den Haustrail abzufahren  .

Naja, ab nächste Woche wird dann gewandert, Gletschertour ist auch eingeplant  .

@Miss Marple: Sorry, ob der Verspätung. Aber nachträglich noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Dreiländereck in Österreich
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (10. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Google, [email protected] hier die Auswertung vom Samstag

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (10. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, Sakir, [email protected]  Sakir, soll ich Dich mitnehmen?


Ahoi,

bei der Tour von uns am Sonntag habe ich gemerkt, das mein Muskelkater (der schon seit 2 wochen da ist) nicht weggeht und durch belastung sehr viel schlimmer wird ! desdeweche habe ich mal beschlossen, diese Woche kein Bike mehr anzufassen ! eigentlich sehr sehr schade, ich will aber keinesfalls, das es zu einer Muskelverhärtung etc. ausartet, denn das brauch keine Mensch. Hatte mich extra die letzten 2 woche geschont und immer schön langsam gemacht.. aber es hilft nix, ich muss pausieren, so schwer es mir auch fällt.... 
Amm Sonntag abend habe ich gemerkt, das meine hintere Narbe sich anhört wie ein Mahlwerk... heute habe ich es mal aufgemacht und neu gefettet... leider keine besserung, obwohl ich an dem Lagersitz und/oder Kugeln keinen defeckt festellen konnte.  Da wären doch am besten eine Narbe mit Industrielager, die könnte man einfach wechseln *bg*

@All: allen eine schön fahrt im Taunus *snief*

@maixle: da haste ganzschön was hinter dich gebracht und auch noch vor dir... sowas würde mich auch mal reitzen, muss bestimmt einen gigantische Aussicht sein ! ! !

@Kwi-schan: hoffentlich kommst du nochmal aus der Entspannung deiner Urlaube raus )) nicht das du dann einen Bierbauch bekommst und das Fahrrad einmottest *g*

Michael


----------



## Lupo (10. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ... desdeweche habe ich mal beschlossen, diese Woche kein Bike mehr anzufassen ! ...Michael


*ohhhhhhhhhmänno*


----------



## Ippie (10. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe das Ihr noch mit mir zusammen fahrt.   Ich war es nicht mit Google und Sakir. Das sieht ja aus, als wäre die gemütliche Sonntagstour ein horror- und quältrip gewesen.  Spaß beiseite. Schade das Ihr nicht dabei seid. Es gibt nur noch wenige Wochen, die wir unter der Woche im Taunus fahren können. Und mit Licht die Trails runter bügeln ist nicht sooo toll.

bis heute abend

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> bei der Tour von uns am Sonntag habe ich gemerkt, das mein Muskelkater (der schon seit 2 wochen da ist) nicht weggeht und durch belastung sehr viel schlimmer wird ! desdeweche habe ich mal beschlossen, diese Woche kein Bike mehr anzufassen ! eigentlich sehr sehr schade, ich will aber keinesfalls, das es zu einer Muskelverhärtung etc. ausartet, denn das brauch keine Mensch. Hatte mich extra die letzten 2 woche geschont und immer schön langsam gemacht.. aber es hilft nix, ich muss pausieren, so schwer es mir auch fällt....


Hi,

versuch ab und an (2-3 pro Woche) mal deine Muskulatur zu dehnen das könnte dir auf dauer auch helfen!

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Euch sagen, die Alpen sind härter als ich dachte  .
> Maixle


Ohhh jaaa ... dafür 1000x GEILER als alles um uns herum  Ich will auch da hin  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> bei der Tour von uns am Sonntag habe ich gemerkt, das mein Muskelkater (der schon seit 2 wochen da ist) nicht weggeht und durch belastung sehr viel schlimmer wird ! desdeweche habe ich mal beschlossen, diese Woche kein Bike mehr anzufassen ! eigentlich sehr sehr schade, ich will aber keinesfalls, das es zu einer Muskelverhärtung etc. ausartet, denn das brauch keine Mensch. Hatte mich extra die letzten 2 woche geschont und immer schön langsam gemacht.. aber es hilft nix, ich muss pausieren, so schwer es mir auch fällt....


Was ... Sakir steigt freiwillig vom Radl  Des gibts net ... Bin auch Baracudas Meinung dehnen und massieren (lassen  ) leichtes rollen kann nich schaden.

Würde mich mal interessieren ob das einfach Überanstenung ist oder vom RR fahren kommt ... was denkst Du  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Da wären doch am besten eine Narbe mit Industrielager, die könnte man einfach wechseln *bg*


Schön, ich habe welche. Was hilfts mir wenn in Wochen kein Ersatz für beikommt. Naja, Is mir eigentlich schnuppe. Je länger ich mim Ersatzvorderrad fahr um so länger halten meine eigenen Narben  

@Lupo ... ich denke ich komme Do. zu Euch. Ham wir jetzt eigentlich schon ne Zeit ausgenacht ... muß noch mal vorblättern  

Was kommt denn jetzt fürn Wetter  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (10. August 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> versuch ab und an (2-3 pro Woche) mal deine Muskulatur zu dehnen das könnte dir auf dauer auch helfen!
> 
> Ciao


Ahoi,
also ich habe den starken verdacht, das es von dem RR fahren kommt.
Ich bin vom MTB aufs RR und mit der gleichen Leistung weitergeradelt.... also nichtmal langsam gemacht.. das wird es gewesen sein.. dencke ich...
Es ist ein schmerz in der Kniekehle (bischen auf der innenseite), wenn ich da draufdrücke tut es sehr wehh...ausserdem kann ich das Bein nicht komplett anwinkeln.... und das RR fahren ist schlimmer als MTB... daher dencke ich, das ich beim RR fahren Muskeln beansprucht habe, wo ich vorher nichtmal wusste das ich sie habe *bg* ich schmiere nun auch mal kräftig Voltaren... das hilft bestimmt... *ggg* 
Dehnen mach ich immer nach dem Joggen, eigentlich 1-2 mal die woche ! ! !

Irgendwie ist es schon komisch, da soll man Sport machen um Gesund zu bleiben, dann macht man Sport und ist deswegen dauernd Krank... das soll eine verstehen... *bg*

@Erdi01: standard Industrielager zu bekomme ist für mich kein Problem ))

@Lupo: du glaubst garnicht wie sehr ich mich ärger, habe langsam schon SEHNSUCHT nach euch . . . . 

@Google: warst du mal beim Günther ? hat er dein Bike nun richtig eingestellt ? wie ist es denn nun richtig, berichte mal ! ! !

@Ippie: nee nee, das war nicht die Tour, da sind wir schon schlimmer gefahren.... (z.B. damals mit Steelmanni und og123) kurz bevor wir deine Fam. getroffen hatten, war ein stechender schmerz in meine Knie und den Oberschenkel entlang, das ich ein ganzes stück zurück gefallen bin.....

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> also ich habe den starken verdacht, das es von dem RR fahren kommt.
> Ich bin vom MTB aufs RR und mit der gleichen Leistung weitergeradelt.... also nichtmal langsam gemacht.. das wird es gewesen sein.. dencke ich...
> Es ist ein schmerz in der Kniekehle (bischen auf der innenseite), wenn ich da draufdrücke tut es sehr wehh...ausserdem kann ich das Bein nicht komplett anwinkeln.... und das RR fahren ist schlimmer als MTB... daher dencke ich, das ich beim RR fahren Muskeln beansprucht habe, wo ich vorher nichtmal wusste das ich sie habe *bg* ich schmiere nun auch mal kräftig Voltaren... das hilft bestimmt... *ggg*
> Michael



mach mir nur Mut, was RR angeht  Jetzt wo ich kurz davor stehe zuzuschlagen. Ich weiß was, wo und wann ich will, is nur noch Preispoker  

Ob das wirklich Muskelkater is  Könnt auch Sehnen oder Bänderreizung sein. Tipp ich bei mir. Hab die gleichen Beschwerden wie Du vor 2 Wochen im linken Knie gehabt. Sind jetzt fast abgeklungen, ganz in die Hocke kann ich immer noch nich beschwerdefrei.

Tzzz ... entweder ham die Lager in der Leftynabe irgend ein Sondermaß oder irgendeiner is zu blöd die beizuschaffen    

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> mach mir nur Mut, was RR angeht  Jetzt wo ich kurz davor stehe zuzuschlagen. Ich weiß was, wo und wann ich will, is nur noch Preispoker
> 
> Ob das wirklich Muskelkater is  Könnt auch Sehnen oder Bänderreizung sein. Tipp ich bei mir. Hab die gleichen Beschwerden wie Du vor 2 Wochen im linken Knie gehabt. Sind jetzt fast abgeklungen, ganz in die Hocke kann ich immer noch nich beschwerdefrei.
> 
> ...


Überprüft mal wie ihr auf dem Rad sitzt. Richtige Sitzhöhe, Kniestellung, genug Bewegungsfreiheit in den Pedalen. Sind die Clits richtig an den Schuhen an geschraubt. Position und der gleichen.


Wegen den Kugellagern, ist es warscheinlich so das CD die nach amerikanischer Norm verbaut und diese hier nicht in dem Laden verfügbar sind! 

Wir sollten dem nächst mal unser einjähriges Feiern (Thread bestehen meine ich), was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Was ist den mit der Maratonfraktion los, will ausser Tboy keiner in Rossbach mit fahren?!?!?!?

genug gelabbert


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Überprüft mal wie ihr auf dem Rad sitzt. Richtige Sitzhöhe, Kniestellung, genug Bewegungsfreiheit in den Pedalen. Sind die Clits richtig an den Schuhen an geschraubt. Position und der gleichen.


Dachte ich auch erst das eine Einstellung nicht stimmt. Hatte alles überprüft. Passte aber alles nach wie vor. Sollte sich die Anatomie geändert haben, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen  


			
				Barracuda schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten dem nächst mal unser einjähriges Feiern (Thread bestehen meine ich), was haltet ihr von der Idee?


  WANN und WO   

Jetzt muß ich die Kiste mal langsam abschalten. Gut nächtle ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (11. August 2004)

Moin, Moin

da habt Ihr Euch gestern Postmäßig noch schwer ins Zeug gelegt....da darf mein Kommentar natürlich nicht fehlen   

@ Maixle @ Da haust Du Dir die Hm ja richtig rein. Bring mal ein paar Bilder nach Hainstadt mit 

@ Barracuda @ Die Idee mit der einjährigen Geburtstagsfeier unseres Threads hat ich auch schon. Hab nur nix gesagt, weil ich da grad in den Urlaub fahr und nicht dabei wär   Ansonsten ist die Idee ganz gut. Man könnte es ja nachfeiern.

@ Sakir @ KLar war ich beim Günther und wir haben uns nochmal die Bikeeinstellung genau angeschaut und nochmals geändert. Nur soviel vorab: Das Knie sollte nicht etwas über die Mitte des Trettlagers stehen, sondern das Lot vom Knie runter sollte genau durch die Mitte des Pedalenlagers  gehen. Du solltest wirklich nochmal Deine Einstellungen überprüfen. Jedenfalls haben wir den Sattel wieder ziemlich weit nach vorne gestellt und meine Fußspitzen schweben jetzt einen  Zentimeter über den Boden. Ich fühl mich jetzt schon um einiges heimischer  auf dem Bike. Ne neue Sattelstütze hab ich jetzt auch....vom Ritchie  

@ Ippie @ Such Dir mal Dein RR für Malle aus. Vielleicht kann ich mit den Bikeverleih  ja noch vor meinen Urlaub in Kontakt treten. Ansonsten machen wir eben erst im September die Bestellung.

Das wars erst mal....

Google


----------



## Ippie (11. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich habe mich für das Giant TCR1 '04 Triple entschieden. Rahmenhöhe 62 cm. 
Ich bin geschockt. Ich habe eine Beinlänge von 93 cm. Ich hatte mich bem mountainbikekauf wohl vermessen (86 cm). Ich hoffe, das mein Mountainbike jetzt nicht doch zu klein ist.  Aber ich komme ja gut zurecht.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (11. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Ich habe mich für das Giant TCR1 '04 Triple entschieden. Rahmenhöhe 62 cm.
> Ich bin geschockt. Ich habe eine Beinlänge von 93 cm. Ich hatte mich bem mountainbikekauf wohl vermessen (86 cm). Ich hoffe, das mein Mountainbike jetzt nicht doch zu klein ist.  Aber ich komme ja gut zurecht.
> ...


Ich bin auch geschockt !!   Bitte mess doch noch mal nach !! Michael und ich haben gute 6 cm weniger (ich 87cm) Schrittlänge

Von Deiner Körpergröße her müßtest Du laut der Tabelle vom Verleiher (siehe meinen zugeschickten Link) einen M-Rahmen wie ich nehmen. 62 er Rahmenhöhe ist laut Tabelle ab 1,86......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (11. August 2004)

@[email protected] Es ist wirklich zwischen 92 und 93 cm! Es sollte schon ein 61 cm Rahmen sein, laut Berechnung.

Ich bin halt ein ehrlicher Mensch, denn lügen haben kurze Beine, hahaha  

Ciao

Volker


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ KLar war ich beim Günther und wir haben uns nochmal die Bikeeinstellung genau angeschaut und nochmals geändert. Nur soviel vorab: Das Knie sollte nicht etwas über die Mitte des Trettlagers stehen, sondern das Lot vom Knie runter sollte genau durch die Mitte des Pedalenlagers  gehen. Du solltest wirklich nochmal Deine Einstellungen überprüfen. Jedenfalls haben wir den Sattel wieder ziemlich weit nach vorne gestellt und meine Fußspitzen schweben jetzt einen  Zentimeter über den Boden. Ich fühl mich jetzt schon um einiges heimischer  auf dem Bike. Ne neue Sattelstütze hab ich jetzt auch....vom Ritchie


Ahoi,

ohh kacke.... da sollte ich wol besser lesen.... man man, man wird doch älter ))
danke Google, da werde ich wohl mal die Position neu einstellen....

Michael


----------



## Lupo (11. August 2004)

Hab mich bei der Kneipe mal schlau gemacht: Was warmes zu essen gibt´s bis 21:00. Also müssten wir spätestens um 18:30 bei mir starten.

Wolfgang


----------



## Google (11. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Es ist wirklich zwischen 92 und 93 cm! Es sollte schon ein 61 cm Rahmen sein, laut Berechnung.
> 
> Ich bin halt ein ehrlicher Mensch, denn lügen haben kurze Beine, hahaha
> 
> ...


Du wirst es nicht glauben aber nachdem ich Deine Schrittlänge vernommen hatte, habe ich grad nochmal meine nach Anleitung vermessen. Und siehe da: 92 cm. Frag mich net was ich vorher gemacht habe  Verunsichert bin ich aber immer noch. Soll ich jetzt nach Rahmenrechner gehen oder nach der empfohlenen Größe des Bikeverleihs was sicherlich auch nicht falsch ist ? Die gehen halt nach Körperlänge und der L-Rahmen den ich für Dich ordern müßte beginnt erst ab 1,86   

Hey, Jungs und Mädels......ich bin noch nicht weg im Urlaub und vermisse Euch schon  Liegt wohl am zweiten Glas Wein.....

Ich zermattere mir als den Kopf wegen der BaHaBu-Tour  mit anschließenden Kaffe und Kuchen bei uns und finde eigentlich keinen zeitnahen Termin....Den einzigen den ich anbieten kann ist der 12.09.04 !! Wie siehts bei Euch aus ?? Wenns Wetter gut ist, würd ich mich auf eine zahlreiche Teilnahme echt freuen.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2004)

Grrröööhhhlll  

komme gerade von der 150 Jahre Licher Tour  hat heute hier in Dietzenbach vorm Radhaus halt gemacht mit Hitradio FFH (habt vielleicht die Licherwerbung in FFH die Tage gehört)

DAS WAR SPITZE  Die FFH Bühne hat gepowert das hat ganz Dietzenbach gehört, mann was klingeln mir die Ohren  

Topakt war LONDONBEAT 45 Min. LIVE, umsonst und draußen. Die hams echt drauf die Jungs.

@Kwi-Schan ... da habt Ihr wirklich was verpaßt. Ein Hauch von Hessentag 

Morgen schlägt die Tour in Grünberg auf. Liveakt Alcazar. Am 4. September is die große Abschlußparty in Lich ... wo wohl ... bei Licher  FFH Hittour mit Stars live ohne Ende  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich bei der Kneipe mal schlau gemacht: Was warmes zu essen gibt´s bis 21:00. Also müssten wir spätestens um 18:30 bei mir starten.
> 
> Wolfgang


O.K. werd da sein. Hoffe das mir die Zeit langt und ich aus Dtz. angeradelt kommen kann ... mehr Sorge macht mir der Wetterbericht   ... ob das gut geht ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (12. August 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

heute abend bin ich dabei. 18:30 Uhr bei Lupo. Ich bringe auch Hunger und Durst mit. Und das Radl.  

@[email protected] vielleicht sollte man doch den Rahmen nach der Körpergröße nehmen. Ein zu kleiner Rahmen ist besser als ein zu großer.

bis dann

Volker


----------



## Google (12. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte heute soviel Action auf der Arbeit, daß ich mich jetzt nicht mal richtig bei Euch abmelden kann.....

Ich meld mich hiermit offiziell, so wie es sich gehört, bei Euch ab.   Wir gurken schon Morgen in der Frühe nach Italien in die Brentadolomiten, genauer gesagt zum Campen an den Lago Idro, der in der Nähe vom Gardasee liegt. Mein Bike ist zwar auch dabei aber da es ein Familenurlaub ist, fahr ich net so intensiv wie mit Euch daheim......

Bleibt mir alle gesund und Kette.....ach neee.... Gummi unten !!!!  

Tschö bis circa zum 24.08.04. Da bin ich zwar noch im Urlaub aber wieder in den heimischen Gefilden.

Frank


----------



## Ippie (12. August 2004)

@[email protected] Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Family einen schönen Urlaub.

bis in 2 Wochen

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Family einen schönen Urlaub.
> 
> bis in 2 Wochen
> 
> Volker



DITO, auch von mir  

... und, wird das heut abend was oder nicht ... wird so verdächtig dunkel   

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (12. August 2004)

*Ahoi

@Google : schönen Urlaub auch von mir, kommt gesund zurück !

Michael*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (12. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> DITO, auch von mir


da schliess ich mich an    



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und, wird das heut abend was oder nicht ... wird so verdächtig dunkel
> 
> Erdi01


jo, ist ganz schön was im Anmarsch  ich glaubs aber erst wenns wirklich regnet. Gestern solltes ja auch regnen und dann 

@sakir: wie geht´s dir eigentlich so? hoffentlich langsam wieder besser 

war wohl besser, die Tour auszusetzen.
1. Sakir kann doch noch mit  
2. schad um den Äppler wann´s in den Bembel geregnet hätte


----------



## Sakir (12. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir: wie geht´s dir eigentlich so? hoffentlich langsam wieder besser
> 
> war wohl besser, die Tour auszusetzen.
> 1. Sakir kann doch noch mit
> 2. schad um den Äppler wann´s in den Bembel geregnet hätte


Ahoi

naja, irgendwie wird es nicht so besser wie ich es gerne hätte.. hoffe mal das es bis Montag weg ist sonst schneide ich das Bein ab *g*

da freu ich mich schon, das ich doch dabei sein kann 
das wird doch bestimmt die Kneipe, wo der Baum durchwächst ? *ggg* oder etwa die andere, wo du mir damals gezeigt hast ???

Äppler mit zu viel Wasser punshen ist banausig 

am Wochenden bin ich nicht da, wir fahren nach Hoym, dort ist ein Podenco Treffen... und da müssen wir hin 

so nun mal betti gehen, 4:30 klingelt der Wecker !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (13. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> naja, irgendwie wird es nicht so besser wie ich es gerne hätte.. hoffe mal das es bis Montag weg ist sonst schneide ich das Bein ab *g*


nee nee, lass mal, das wird schon wieder  ausser deinen Hunden (Knochen  ) hätte doch keiner was davon.



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> da freu ich mich schon, das ich doch dabei sein kann
> das wird doch bestimmt die Kneipe, wo der Baum durchwächst ? *ggg* oder etwa die andere, wo du mir damals gezeigt hast ???...Michael


die Andere. Aber die machen den Äppler (und die Worscht) auch selbst  der hat gespritzt immer noch die gleiche Farbe wie die Industrieware in pur.


----------



## Hugo (13. August 2004)

@tboy
hab n sehr günstiges angebot für n compex bekommen....von 560 auf 220...günstig wärs ja schon, verrat mir ma 3 konkrete gründe weswegen ichs mir zulegen sollte


----------



## tboy0709 (13. August 2004)

@ Hugo Also ich weiß ja nicht genau was für einer das ist aber die nicht von der Hand zu weisenden Vorteile sind einfach die Erholungsprogramme Massage und wenn er das kann Aufwärmprogramme. Alles weitere sind brauchbare Gimmicks. Ausdauerprogramme, Kraftprogramme usw. Im Winter werd ich acuh damit mal experimentieren und häufiger Anwendungen machen. Du solltest allerdings darauf achten das er unbedingt 4 Einzel Regelbare Kanäle hat das ist besonders wichtig, da Du nicht jedesmal die Muslegruppen gleich gut triffst.

Also ich bin mit dem Cefar sehr zufrieden hab ich Dir ja schon erzählt von.
Nehm ich am Sonntag auch zum Rennen mit und mach das Aufwärmen teilweiße damit. Danach dann schön erholen oder Massage und alles ist wunderbar    

@ All Ab pro po Sonntag Rennen. Am jetzigen Sonntag den 15 ist in Bad Homburg 25 jähriges Kurpark Rennen. Es dürfte auch für die nicht aktiven Rennrad und Rennfahrer unter uns Interessant sein. Denn dort starten auch Profis unter anderen eine Auswahl des T-Mob Teams Gerolsteiner usw.
Starten wird Patrick Sinkewitz, Danilo Hondo, Jörg Ludewig einige unter uns werden ihn kennen aus Intresse am Kaffee    Er fährt für Saeco .
Sarten werden auch VC Frankfurt, Team Winfix, Wiesenhof, das Team vom ehemaligen Telekom Fahrer und Tour Komentator bei Eurosport Jens Heppner, Team Lamonta und noch paar mehr.

Intressant dürfte es deshalb sein weil es sich um ein Kriterium handelt, d.h. es wird ein 1,6 km langer Rundkurs ca 50-60 mal umrundet, so bekommt man die fahrer besonders häufig zu sehen.

Ich werde auch starten ca 2 std vor den Pros.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. August 2004)

UND ... was macht Ihr so bei dem klasse Wetter    

gibt es Jemand der tatsächlich auf em Radl sitzt  

Ich nich, sitz hier vor der Klotze gugg F1 und olympisches Radrennen. Lance is glaube nich dabei, vielleicht kann Ulle ja dann was reißen  

Und morgen solls Wetter ja besser sein, zumindest trocken. Is noch wer in der Nähe der Lust auf ne Tour morgen hat  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (14. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und morgen solls Wetter ja besser sein, zumindest trocken. Is noch wer in der Nähe der Lust auf ne Tour morgen hat
> 
> Erdi01


wir machen morgen nachmittag ein spontanes grillfest mit der belegschaft, da bleibt nur ne kleine vormittagstour nach vilbel oder so.

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (14. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wir machen morgen nachmittag ein spontanes grillfest mit der belegschaft, da bleibt nur ne kleine vormittagstour nach vilbel oder so.
> 
> gruss, wolfgang



besser als nix  wann wollt Ihr los komm dann aus Dtz. und würd mich anschließen wenns nich kurz nach Mitternacht ist. Bekomme dann ja auch einiges an KM zusammen.

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (14. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> besser als nix  wann wollt Ihr los komm dann aus Dtz. und würd mich anschließen wenns nich kurz nach Mitternacht ist. Bekomme dann ja auch einiges an KM zusammen.
> 
> Erdi01



Sagt mal eine Zeit für Bier-Hannes, vielleicht schaffe ich ja es mal, meinen faulen Hintern wieder hoch zu bekommen.

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (14. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> besser als nix  wann wollt Ihr los komm dann aus Dtz. und würd mich anschließen wenns nich kurz nach Mitternacht ist. Bekomme dann ja auch einiges an KM zusammen.
> 
> Erdi01


hmmmmmmmmm  kann mich da schlecht festlegen wegen der Vorbereitungen und so. Um 16:00 tanzen dann auch schon die Jungs an.

Wolfgang

@Yakko: mach doch was mit erdi aus und wenn ichs gebacken krieg schliess ich mich an.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm  kann mich da schlecht festlegen wegen der Vorbereitungen und so. Um 16:00 tanzen dann auch schon die Jungs an.
> 
> Wolfgang
> 
> @Yakko: mach doch was mit erdi aus und wenn ichs gebacken krieg schliess ich mich an.



also ... dann mach ich mal ne Ansage  

Komme morgen gegen 10:30 beim Bier Hannes vorbei. Ich denke das ist spät genug für die Langschläfer wie mich  Komme aus Dtz. angeradelt. Und es müssen ja nich mehr als 2-3 Std. ab/bis OF sein, dann wäre Bad Offenbach rechtzeitig zu seinem Grillfest wieder da  

UND jetzt ... wenn treff ich morgen beim Bier Hannes an   

Ach ja, habe heute mal nach meim Leftyvorderrad gefragt ob es noch auf dieser Welt verweilt ... tut es ... mittlerweile sind auch Lager gekommen, ABER es hat sich rausgestellt das die ganze Narbe am A... is  Jetzt warten wir halt nich mehr auf die Lager ... jetzt warten wir halt auf die Narbe ... und auf was warten wir dann   

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (15. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also ... dann mach ich mal ne Ansage
> 
> Komme morgen gegen 10:30 beim Bier Hannes vorbei. ...Erdi01


pack ich net mehr  (grad erst aufgestanden)  

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> pack ich net mehr  (grad erst aufgestanden)
> 
> wolfgang



ich auch nicht  Wird 11:00 bis ich beim Bier-Hannes vorbeikomm ...

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (15. August 2004)

So nachdem ich jetzt schön das Profirennen fertig geschaut habe und wieder zu hause bin kann ich euch ja jetzt mit meinem Bericht die Ohren voll säuseln   

Ich hatte ja schon gesagt es war ein Kriterium also als im Kreis fahren. Die Runde war 1,6 km lang und recht flach auf der einen Seite gings leicht berg an und nach der Zielgeraden leicht runter so das auch gleich von Anfang an ein recht hohes Tempo gefahren wurde. Wir mussten 1 std und 1 Runde fahren.

Es waren 90 Leute am start, davon ca die Hälfte auf meinem Level.
Nach ca 25 min hatte sich ein Fahrer abgesetzt, leider haben wir den auch nicht mehr eingeholt weil hinten die Arbeit irgendwie nicht richtig geklappt hat. Ich und noch jemand von Delta Bikes sind immer mal wieder raus und haben Tempo gemacht aber es hat keiner mitgeholfen und so hab ich mir gedacht ich fahr mich doch nicht für euch kaputt und hab dann das nachsehen.

Also haben wir einfach unser Tempo gehalten und zum schluß nochmal ganz gut erhöht. Der einzelne Fahrer kahm dann mir ca 30 sec Vorsprung an. 
In der letzten Rund ist das Tempo dann nochmal so stark angestiegen das es das Feld nochmal auseinander gerissen hat. Dann hat jemand zum Sprint angezogen und ich hinterher zwei andere sind noch mitgekommen der Rest ist weggefallen.

Im Sprint bin ich dann dritter geworden, so das ein 4ter Platz herrausgesrungen ist in der Gesamtwertung. Zum Schluß hatte ich nen 40ger Schnitt, aber am Ende des Rennens ist der Tacho nicht mehr unter 45 Gegangen   

Im Hauptrennen hat Danilo Hondo vor Patrick Sinkewitz und Mario Arntz gewonnen.

So das wars erstmal bin grad am futtern


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2004)

Heut ham se mich allein fahren lassen  

@Sakir ... hast Du die Woche jetzt frei? 
Habe bei B. jetzt diesen reduzierten Renner gefunden. Kann man nix mit falsch machen! Steht halt nich CD drauf  Dafür bräuchte ich mich nich schwarz ärgern wenn der im Flieger eins mitbekommt  
http://www.bicycles.de/epages/bicyc...0eb2006a4/Product/View/122707?CatID=350000920

@Lupo ... wann wollen wir ein neuen Anlauf Nightride mit Einkehr nehmen?

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (16. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] ... wann wollen wir ein neuen Anlauf Nightride mit Einkehr nehmen?
> 
> Erdi01


Armer Erdi  aber es hat nicht geklappt. Wäre ich alleine mitgekommen hätte ich ne angesäuerte (mit Recht) M.M. zurückgelassen und über die Folgen wollen wir garnicht erst reden.  
Nightride wäre ab Mittwoch wieder drin. Also: Wer will mit und wer hat wann Zeit  

@tboy: Glückwunsch  würde mal sagen: du bist richtig bei de Leut


----------



## Sakir (16. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... hast Du die Woche jetzt frei?
> Habe bei B. jetzt diesen reduzierten Renner gefunden. Kann man nix mit falsch machen! Steht halt nich CD drauf  Dafür bräuchte ich mich nich schwarz ärgern wenn der im Flieger eins mitbekommt
> http://www.bicycles.de/epages/bicyc...0eb2006a4/Product/View/122707?CatID=350000920


Ahoi,
jap, ich habe diese Woche FREIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
wann holste dir denn den RENNER ? *g* 
komplett Ultegra ist doch supi, und wenn du mal ein CD Rahmen günstig bekommst, bauset gerade alles um 
Hast du eventuell mal Lust, mir eine schöne Strecke um Messel für das RR zu zeigen,  so 80km und relative flach... wäre genau das richtige..... ich bin nur am Dienstag in Stuttgart und Mittwoch Mittag geh ich mal mit der Familie zur KÄSLIESEL ))
wenn du bockisch bist können wir Donnerstag radeln !

@Lupo: kann nichgt sagen, wie lang wir am Mittwoch bei der Liesel verweilen.... die macht ja áuch erst um 16 Uhr auf ! Dabei sein will ich auf jedenfall  Mein Knie ist schon viel viel  besser und ich werde heute mal bei einer GA Tour testen ob es schon gut ist !.

Michael


----------



## Lupo (16. August 2004)

moin Jungs,
Wenn Michael Mittwochs schon bei der Käslies reinhaut schlag ich mal den Donnerstag für den Nightride vor, Start um 18:30 bei mir.


----------



## Ippie (16. August 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] super Bericht und Glückwunsch zur guten Plazierung. Da habt Ihr bestimmt auch einige Überrundet während Eurer 25 Runden, oder.

@[email protected] Ich bin am Donnerstag dabei, sofern das Wetter stimmt. Ich bin seit Dienstag nicht mehr gefahren. Letzten Donnerstag und Samstag hat es ja toll geregnet   

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> jap, ich habe diese Woche FREIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> wann holste dir denn den RENNER ? *g*
> komplett Ultegra ist doch supi, und wenn du mal ein CD Rahmen günstig bekommst, bauset gerade alles um
> ...



so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Is aber ne Überlegung wert. 

Werd jetzt zum Stenger aufbrechen und mal ein wenig feilschen. Denke/hoffe der hat schon einige 04 Modelle reduziert. Der Renner bei B. läuft nicht weg, is höchstens ausverkauft  

Ich hab auch frei und solang das Wetter in den Alpen nich beständiger wird bleib ich hier, d.h. wir können jederzeit radtechnisch was machen ... vielleicht auf RR mäßig  

Einfach posten ...

@Lupo ... O.K. merk mir auch den DO vor und bete das das Wetter hält  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (16. August 2004)

Morsche
eben beim stöbern habe ich folgendes entdeckt !

Fahrradshirts
Fahrradjacken
Helme
Pulsmesser

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. August 2004)

Super Leistung Tboy, schade für dich das es nur die Holzmedaille geworden ist  

Das wird dich aber für Roßbach richtig Motiviert haben, denke ich! Da sind übrigens einige Voicezone / Bike Activ Fahrer bei dem Rennen dabei!

Bis denne, denke wir sehen uns am Start und im Ziel wieder, wenn du etwas wartest ;-)

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (16. August 2004)

Ahoi

heute gen Mittag wollte ich mal voll motiviert gen Miltenberg starten.....
vor Hainstadt bin ich umgedreht :-(
in meiner Kniekehle waren wieder diese ekeligen stechenden schmerzen....
ich habe mir nun mal eine Überweisung zum Orthopäde geholt und werde dort mal schauen, was er/sie sagt !
Seit 3 Wochen mach ich damit rum.. nun reichts entgültig...

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2004)

So, heut is es passiert ... ich hab mir mein Renner bestellt  

Bei der Gelegenheit möcht ich an Sakir Thread "Strecken rund um Hanau" erinnern. Da ist immer noch nich viel los   
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10698#post10698

Ich versuch gerade über ein Aufruf im Tour-Forum ein paar Leute da rein zu locken oder zu lotsen  
http://www.dk-forenserver.de/tour/showthread.php?t=30068

Ich weiß von einigen von Euch das Ihr Renner habt und mit unterwegs seid (tboy, Hugo, Barracuda, eDw ... wer noch  ) auf kommt beteiligt Euch an Sakirs "Strecken rund um Hanau" Thread ... oder fahrt Ihr immer nachts, das Euch keiner sieht  

@Sakir ... wie Du siehst ich hab meinen Part gemacht, jetzt las Du Dir noch was einfallen wie wir Deinen Tread auf die Beine kriegen  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (17. August 2004)

Morsche,

@Erdi01: war mir klar, das du dir die Tage einen Renner holst, so wie du bei mir geredet hast  war es ein bissel offensichtlich .
den Thread erwecken wir schon, sobald ich wieder 100%tig fahren kann, wird dort ehh mehr geschrieben.

Jetzt wollte ich mal zum Orthopäde und alle die ich kenne oder die mir empfohlen wurden haben URLAUB :-(((

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (17. August 2004)

wollt nur ma kurz fragen ob heut abend jemand in mainflingen mitfährt


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2004)

Nur mal am Rande ... ab Montag gibt es die ALDI-Winterkollektion  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (17. August 2004)

hi erdi, haste die Akkus schon geladen?

@yakko: kommste am Do. auch mit?


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi erdi, haste die Akkus schon geladen?



Nö, ich glaub eh noch nich dran, dass es was wird ... wettertechnisch   

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich glaub eh noch nich dran, dass es was wird ... wettertechnisch
> 
> Erdi01


aber von der Vorhersage aus wärs der schönste Tag der Woche:
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10637&ort=Offenbach&near=&tag=1


----------



## yakko (18. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi erdi, haste die Akkus schon geladen?
> 
> @yakko: kommste am Do. auch mit?



Ich habe es mir vorgenommen, aber du hast ja schon gemerkt, wie das momentan mit meinen Vorsätzen ist - schlimmer wie die von Silvester.
Aber Akkus in der Lampe sind voll, sollten reichen. Glaube nicht, dass ich das Bleiding mitschleppen werde.




			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Super Leistung Tboy, schade für dich das es nur die Holzmedaille geworden ist
> 
> Das wird dich aber für Roßbach richtig Motiviert haben, denke ich! Da sind übrigens einige Voicezone / Bike Activ Fahrer bei dem Rennen dabei!
> 
> ...



Habe grade das Startgeld für Rossbach überwiesen, könnt dann also auch noch auf mich warten .
Obwohl ich die Startzeit für die Kurzstrecke viel zu früh finde....


René


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. August 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Habe grade das Startgeld für Rossbach überwiesen, könnt dann also auch noch auf mich warten .
> Obwohl ich die Startzeit für die Kurzstrecke viel zu früh finde....


Hab gestern gesehen das du gemeldet hast   und dann gleich mein Startgeld überwiesen  

Bist du diesen Sonntag bei der Besichtigung dabei oder einer der anderen Starter???

Ich werde wohl mit Sarch vor Ort sein!

CU


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber von der Vorhersage aus wärs der schönste Tag der Woche:
> http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10637&ort=Offenbach&near=&tag=1



Nichts dagegen wenns so ist ... werd die Akkus auf jeden Fall laden  

Wie war das 18:30 bei Euch - oder  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (18. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin Jungs,
> Wenn Michael Mittwochs schon bei der Käslies reinhaut schlag ich mal den Donnerstag für den Nightride vor, Start um 18:30 bei mir.


Ahoi,

also ich komme mit, solange es keine Backsteine regnet ! 
Mirage wird gerade geladen....
Muss dann nurmal das MTB entstauben ))

P.S. habe mir doch tatsächlich bei arbeiten daheim einen Metallsplitter ins Auge geschafft.... war gestern Nacht noch in FFM Uniklinik... also imo habe ich es irgendwie mit Verletzungen oder etc. ))

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (18. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie war das 18:30 bei Euch - oder
> 
> Erdi01


von mir aus auch früher(  ojeh, jetzt bring ich wieder alles durcheinander  ) Die Uhrzeit hatte ich mit Rücksicht auf die arbeitenden Teilnehmer mit der längeren Anreise gewählt. Also  wie sieht´s aus?


----------



## Sakir (18. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> von mir aus auch früher(  ojeh, jetzt bring ich wieder alles durcheinander  ) Die Uhrzeit hatte ich mit Rücksicht auf die arbeitenden Teilnehmer mit der längeren Anreise gewählt. Also  wie sieht´s aus?


ich habe URLAUB und daher zu jeder zeit verfügbar !

Michael


----------



## yakko (18. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe URLAUB und daher zu jeder zeit verfügbar !
> 
> Michael



ANGEBER 

Ich würde bei -Hannes auf Euch warten (oder ihr halt auf mich  ), frühestens aber 18 Uhr.




			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern gesehen das du gemeldet hast   und dann gleich mein Startgeld überwiesen
> 
> Bist du diesen Sonntag bei der Besichtigung dabei oder einer der anderen Starter???
> 
> ...



Ich weiß noch nicht, zwei Sonntage hintereinander um 6 Uhr aufstehen??? Kommt wohl auf meine Form am Samstag an. Und was an Alternativprogramm geboten wird (falls ich mich überhaupt zu irgendwas aufraffen kann).


René


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> von mir aus auch früher(  ojeh, jetzt bring ich wieder alles durcheinander  ) Die Uhrzeit hatte ich mit Rücksicht auf die arbeitenden Teilnehmer mit der längeren Anreise gewählt. Also  wie sieht´s aus?



Is mir wurscht, hab auch URLAUB  von mir aus auch schon zum Frühschoppe  Sag halt wanns los gehen soll und ich bin da  

Habe gerade mein Leftyrad geholt. CD hat ein komplett neues Laufrad geschickt  Naja, aber irgendwie ergeht es mir wie Google, das Laufrad is minderwertiger als mein Altes die Felge is qualitativ eine Stufe drunter und das ganze Laufrad 50-60g schwerer. Ich hab aber kein Bock mehr auf Reklamation und hab das jetzt genommen. Rollen tut das auch ... trotzdem    

Aber irgendwie reizt mich das MTB im Moment wenig, bin schon ganz kribbelig aufs RR, hoffentlich ruft bald einer an  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> ANGEBER
> 
> Ich würde bei -Hannes auf Euch warten (oder ihr halt auf mich  ), frühestens aber 18 Uhr.
> ...René


dann komm lieber um 18:00 zu mir. beim   hannes kommen wir erst zum schluss vorbei. Die Tour geht über Ffm - Stadtwald nach Entenhausen, dann die Nidda entlang bis Haarheim    weiter nach Bad Vilbel und übern Hubbel nach OF zurück.

Hab eben mit ippie tel. : Startzeit:18:00 bei mir.


----------



## yakko (18. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dann komm lieber um 18:00 zu mir. beim   hannes kommen wir erst zum schluss vorbei. Die Tour geht über Ffm - Stadtwald nach Entenhausen, dann die Nidda entlang bis Haarheim    weiter nach Bad Vilbel und übern Hubbel nach OF zurück.
> 
> Hab eben mit ippie tel. : Startzeit:18:00 bei mir.



Na wenn denn sein muss. Ich glaube aber da muss ich ja noch früher losfahren, bis zu dir dürften noch ein bis zwei Meter weiter sein.
Aber ich habe es mir ganz fest vorgenommen und werde den Kollegen schon morgen früh ankündigen, dass ich 17 Uhr aufbrechen werde. Somit sollten alle Ausreden wegfallen, falls mir doch noch eine einfällt, bekommt Lup eine SMS .

Gute Nacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (19. August 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn denn sein muss. Ich glaube aber da muss ich ja noch früher losfahren, bis zu dir dürften noch ein bis zwei Meter weiter sein.
> Aber ich habe es mir ganz fest vorgenommen und werde den Kollegen schon morgen früh ankündigen, dass ich 17 Uhr aufbrechen werde. Somit sollten alle Ausreden wegfallen, falls mir doch noch eine einfällt, bekommt Lup eine SMS .
> 
> Gute Nacht...


Also ich hab´s mal genau nachgemessen:
Wenn du über die Kaiserleibrücke fährst sind das genau 808m mehr. Legt man nun einen locker von dir erreichbaren 30er Schnitt (ca. halbe Mopsgeschwindigkeit) zugrunde müsstest du exakt 97sec. früher starten  
Brauchste aber in Wirklichkeit net, solange warten wir gern auf dich  

bis heut Abend, Wolfgang

täum ich oder ist das IBC Logo jetzt pink  und was will man uns damit sagen


----------



## Ippie (19. August 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das Wetter ist ja jetzt schon ganz gut. Da steht ja der Tour nichts im Wege. 

Über das IBC-Logo habe ich auch etwas gewundert. Erst dachte ich an einen Bildschirmfehler. Ist aber wohl recht unwahrscheinlich. Vielleicht ist heute Christopher-Street-Day im Forum!  Dann ein fröhliches hallöschen, Ihr Racker. Heute wird in Rosa gefahren.  

Ich hoffe, daß mein Gehör wieder etwas besser wird. Ich war gestern seit langem wieder, zur Zeit als Strohwitwer, in einer Zappelbude (Disco).  Ich denke, daß nächste mal ist Gehörschutz angesagt. Obwohl so ein bißchen pfeifen ist auch toll.  

bis heute abend

Volker


----------



## yakko (19. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab´s mal genau nachgemessen:
> Wenn du über die Kaiserleibrücke fährst sind das genau 808m mehr. Legt man nun einen locker von dir erreichbaren 30er Schnitt (ca. halbe Mopsgeschwindigkeit) zugrunde müsstest du exakt 97sec. früher starten
> Brauchste aber in Wirklichkeit net, solange warten wir gern auf dich
> 
> ...



Kaiserleibrücke ist aber Mist, da muss ich ja runtertragen. Ich glaube ich nehme die nächste Brücke (wo Eifler seine Großbäckerei hat und der Parkplatz auf der OF Seite ist)...
Aber deine Fürsorge rührt mich   

Das Pinke Logo ist wohl der SSWC gewidmet (Single Speed World Championship - in meiner Heimatstadt   )


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2004)

Gut, dann werd ich bei mir so 17:00-17:15 starten um pünktlich zu sein. Akku läd, Wetter paßt ... scheint was zu werden  

Als CD Fan muß ich das hier posten! Die 2005 Modelle   und Preise   

http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/05/ce/cats/
http://www.malk.de/rtv/modelle2005/bikes05.pdf

Was machen die Amis da   schmeißen das Jekyll aus em Programm und auch den Caad5 ... naja fast ... sind degradiert zum Einstiegsmodell  

Jekyll ist abgelöst durch den Prophet(en) und Caad5 durch Caad7, 8 und Six13. Hab mir gerade noch mal die Preise reingezogen, die sind nur durch die   zu ertragen.

Na wenigstens hab ich mein Leftyvorderrad wieder erkannt ... ist ein 05er Modell  Ist trotzdem minderwertiger  

So jetzt muß ich erstmal Frühstücken ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (19. August 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Kaiserleibrücke ist aber Mist, da muss ich ja runtertragen. ...Aber deine Fürsorge rührt mich



da muss ich die Fürsorge wohl noch etwas ausdenen und dir schön Treppenfahren beibringen  

@ erdi: guten appetit! lass noch bissi Platz im Bauch für heut Abend.

@ mischuwi: mail ist unterwegs.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2004)

Moin, Moin,

um 23:45 bin ich in Dtz. eingelaufen und hab 96,1 auf der Uhr ... wer bietet mehr  80KM davon waren eigentlich ne Quälerei mit meim vermurksten Knie  Ich glaub ich komm jetzt um 2-3 Tage Zwangspause nich drumrum  Hätten wir die Hohe Straße mit der Aussicht noch mitgenommen wie ich dachte hätt ich meine 100 voll  Beim nächsten Mal ...

Schon komisch was einem für Gedanken im dunklen Wald kommen, so was wie Hui Buuuhhh    

Aber schee wars und SCHREIT nach Wiederholung. Gern auch mit Einkehr in der Schnitzel Ranch dann denk ich mir ne Nightriderunde aus.

War ne richtig große Veranstaltung ich hab glaub 7 Teilnehmer gezählt  

Essen war gut und dank an Bad Offenbach für die Getränke  

So was mach ich jetzt noch ... müd bin ich nich mehr ... noch ein bissl surfen ...

Bis bald ...

Erdi01

P.S. Bin mal auf Lupos Geisterbilder gespannt


----------



## Ippie (20. August 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

erst mal danke an die Offenbacher für die Getränke und die schöne erlesene Tour   Es hat mir, wie immer viel Spaß gemacht.

Ich habe mal die gestrige Tour ausgewertet uns angehängt.

@[email protected] alleine im dunkeln durch den Wald zu fahren finde ich nicht so angenehm. Ist ein ganz komisches Gefühl.

bis denn 

Volker


----------



## Lupo (20. August 2004)

moin  

schön dasses euch gefallen hat. Die Strecke war halt net so anspruchsvoll wie dei Taunustrails aber hoffentlich hat der kulinarische Höhepunkt das wieder etwas ausgeglichen. Und mit ner 5W Funzel in buzzedunkler Nacht von Bergen nach Enkheim runter hat doch auch was  

Die Bilder sin übrigens geuppt, hätte ja noch mehr gemacht wenn ihr verfressenes Pack net so gedrängelt hättet


----------



## Sakir (20. August 2004)

Ahoi

@Miss Marple, Lupo: vielen dank nochmal   

ich war so um 23:30 Uhr daheim und bin auf 93,6km gekommen bei 210hm )) und einem 22er schnitt...
das schreit nach wiederholung, eventuell wirklich mal um Dietzenbach etc. mit anschliessender einkeehr in der Schnitzelranch  *miammiamiam* wenn dann sollten wir es so bald wie möglich machen, solange das Wetter noch so "gut" ist !

Habe heute mal die Sitzposition vom MTB zum RR verglichen (bin über die Sattelspitze im Lot runter und dann zum Tretlager und vom Sattel bis Zur Tretlagermitte), beim RR habe ich 1,5 cm höher und 1 cm weiter vorne gesessen ! 
Das habe ich nun mal soweit es ging korrigiert, der Sattel geht leider nicht weiter nach hinten ! 
Bin mal gespannt, ob ich damit zurecht komme... 

Michael


----------



## Hugo (20. August 2004)

die tage werden langsam wieder kürzer da kommt die frage auf, wer von euch hat, und wer von euch bräuchte denn ncoh ne vernünftige lampe

das team is grad dran ne spezielle teamlampe zu organisiern mit wirklich sehr hohen leistungsansprüchen zu nem guten preis.
nichtteammitglieder würden zwar nicht den gleichen preis bekommen, es sei denn natürlich sie treten noch schnell ins team ein, aber der preis wird bei entspr. stückzahl immer noch sehr gut sein

ich red hier nicht von ner 5 watt funzel a là sigma mirage sondern ner kleinen supernova die den wildschweinen im umkreis von 50metern n sonnenbrand zufügen wird wenn ihr mit 80 sachen kurz an denen vorbei rast
und das is auch keine bastelei, sondern eine inzw. marktreife komplettlösung die vor ihrer offiziellen markteinführung steht und deshalb noch günstig zu haben ist  (liion akku, 30 watt, elektronisch gesteuert...in etwa vergleichbar mit der lupine nightmare liion...nur eben für viel billiger!)
also bei interesse meldet euch ma bei mir (speziell tboy, sakir, maixle)

ach tboy mit dir muss ich mich dann eh nochma unterhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (20. August 2004)

So, in wenigen Minuten geht's ab ins Tessin - wenn Ihr die Abendrunde rund um Dietzenbach macht, wartet doch bitte bis nach dem 6.9. - dann bin ich auch wieder da und würde sehr gerne mitkommen.

@hugo - Klingt interessant (mal davon abgesehen, dass ich die Mirage sooo schlecht nicht finde - die 5W sind ja genauso hell wie 10W aus 2002/3 und im Vergleich zu 'ner normalen Fahrradfunzulator ist die Mirage schon klasse. Und: Man darf auch auf der Straße damit fahren. Klingt zwar als Argument albern, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind in letzter einige von der Polizia gecheckt worden, als sie mit Bikes unterwegs waren...)

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Ippie (20. August 2004)

@[email protected] Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Urlaub. Vielleicht sehen wir uns noch dieses Jahr mal bei einer Tour.  

@[email protected] so eine Lampe würde mich interessieren. Was soll sie denn Kosten?
Bei unserer gestrigen Tour empfand ich die Sigma auch für zu dunkel, um bei der Abfahrt ausreichend zu sehen. Und mit dem Zusatzlicht ist der Akku zu schwach. Gib mir mal Info.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. August 2004)

Hugo, halt mich da auch mal auf dem Laufenden was die Lampe an geht!

Sakir, was deine Sitzposition auf dem Rad anbelangt würde ich dir empfehlen mal professionellen Rat ein zuhollen! 
Hier noch was interessantes
http://www.fahrradladen-mehringhof.de/physio/physio_start.html


----------



## Hugo (20. August 2004)

infos gibts nur per pm...is näml. noch alles bissi geheim, deswegen bitte ich euch auch die sache nich an einen zu großen nagel zu hängen...
oder halt bei der nächsten ausfahrt persöhnl.

jaja so is das mit den patentrechten und dem ganzen juristischen krahm eben....  

sachtma wo steckt maixle eigentlich? wollt ihm vorhin ne email schicken aber da kam nur zurück dass er mom ncih im büro is...is der im urlaub oder zu hause?


----------



## Ippie (20. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] danke für die PM. Ich mache mir mal Gedanken. Maixle ist zur Zeit noch in Serfaus/Österreich im Urlaub. Müßte aber spätestens am 26.08. wieder da sein.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hugo (20. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ... Müßte aber spätestens am 26.08. wieder da sein.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


das will ich doch hoffen


----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> @Miss Marple, Lupo: vielen dank nochmal
> 
> ...



2 KM mehr ... Frechheit  

also wenn Interesse besteht könnten wir so ein Nightride um Dtz. gleich nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen. @Kwi-Schan ... läuft nicht weg kann jederzeit wiederholt werden.

Kannst Dich ... wenn noch nicht geschehen ... nochmal vermessen und die Wert in den Modello-Rahmenrechner eintragen. Der spuckt imo die besten Werte aus. Einfach mal zusetzen und sehen wie's läuft.
http://www.mondello.de/german/vermessung/index.phtml

@Hugo ... also im dunklen Wald fand ich die 5 Watt Mirage bis lang ganz gut. In der Stadt mit Straßenbeleuchtung kann mans sich schenken, man sieht nicht mehr. Wenn so ein "Alleswegbrenner" preislich interessant ist, warum nicht ... informier mich mal per PM, THX

Könnt heut ein neues Knie gebrauchen, hat einer eins übrig  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (20. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 KM mehr ... Frechheit
> 
> also wenn Interesse besteht könnten wir so ein Nightride um Dtz. gleich nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen. @Kwi-Schan ... läuft nicht weg kann jederzeit wiederholt werden.
> 
> ...



wenn dir die mirage gefällt dann is das bestimmt nix für dich....


----------



## Sakir (20. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt heut ein neues Knie gebrauchen, hat einer eins übrig


immer noch so schlimm.... dann gut kühlen und so wenig wie möglich bewegen....

Den Rahmenrechner hatte ich schon mal bemüht, werde aber nochmal schauen .

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> immer noch so schlimm.... dann gut kühlen und so wenig wie möglich bewegen....
> 
> Den Rahmenrechner hatte ich schon mal bemüht, werde aber nochmal schauen .
> 
> Michael



Knie: schlimmer! Die gut 90 KM sind dem nich so bekommen.
Rahmenrechner: Haste das was dort ausgespuckt wird auch ALLES umgesetzt. Vorbaulänge, Höhenunterschied Lenker -> Sattel etc.



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dir die mirage gefällt dann is das bestimmt nix für dich....


... woher willste des wissen ... bist Du Hellseher  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (20. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ach tboy mit dir muss ich mich dann eh nochma unterhalten



Ja was gibts   

So heute war ich wieder beim LD und es hat sich nach den 6 wochen Training doch so einiges getan die Werte haben sich enorm verbessert. Haben jetzt nochmal 6 Woche Traingsplan ausgearbeitet mit Wettkämpfen  

Der Max Friedrich war auch direkt vor mir da haben ein bischen gequatscht


----------



## Hugo (20. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... woher willste des wissen ... bist Du Hellseher
> 
> Erdi01



ja, in dem fall scheinbar schon  

tboy ne mail is unterwegs


----------



## tboy0709 (22. August 2004)

Na schon so lang nichts mehr los hier alos wenn Google nicht da ist dann schreibt heir irgendwie keiner     kleiner Scherz.

Na gut dann schreib ich halt was jetzt und zwar mein Ergebnis von heute beim Bezirkspokal Giessen 2ter 

Also so langsam machts echt spaß   

Freu mich schon auf kommenden Sonntag    

Einen kleinen Bericht gibts morgen   

Dann allen ne gute Nacht

Gruß Torsten


----------



## SteelManni (22. August 2004)

Hallo @ all  

ich muß mich auch mal wieder melden! 

@tboy, meinen Glückwunsch zur guten Platzierung in Giessen!  
So langsam werden Deine Platzierungen "einstellig"  
Vergiss aber das MTB nicht bei dem vielen RR fahren.  

Ich hab jetzt endlich meinen wohlverdienten Urlaub! angetreten 
Am nächsten Samstag geht's nach Mallorca für 2 wo.
Ich werd mal versuchen mir in Cala Ratjada ein MTB zu leihen!
Ich hab gehört, das es in Alcudia einige große Bike-Stationen gibt.

Letzten Donnerstag hatte ich schon wieder einen "Abgang" über den Lenker.  
Ich denke ich hatte mächtiges Glück das mir nichts weiter passiert ist.
Am Ende vom Prischoss Richtung Alzenau nahm mir ein Autofahrer
die Vohrfahrt, so dass ich beim Links-Abbiegen stark bremsen musste.
Dann verriss es mir den Lenker und ich landete auf dem Asphalt.
Ich hab mich gleich abgerollt und hab mir weiter nichts getan,
obwohl ich wieder auf meiner linken Seite gelandet bin.  

@ Erdi, ich denke bei Knie-problemen hilft dir nur eine Pause! 
@ sakir, was macht denn deine Kniekehle?

@ hugo, klingt ja echt "geheimnissvoll" mit der neuen revolutionären
sonnenbrand erzeugenden "Supernova"  
Für den Fall das Du einer der ersten bist der das Teil am Lenker zum testen hat, kannst Du ja nochmal n bisschen Webung machen, auch wenn alles 
noch "top-secret" ist wie Du sagst!  

@ maixle, ich wünsch Dir auch noch ein paar schöne Tage in Serfaus/Östereich. 

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi, ich denke bei Knie-problemen hilft dir nur eine Pause! Gruß



Grundschätzlich ja, ist bei mir aber hausgemacht. Seit langem letzten Mittwoch mal wieder unfreiwillig Erdkunde betrieben  Seid dem Knie geprellt  

@Tboy ... Astreine Leistung ... olympia 2008  

War gerade bei unserem Lieblingssponsor und hab mir die Winterkollektion reingezogen. Also ...

Kurzarmunterhemd = schlechter Schnitt, sonst ganz O.K.  
Langarmunterhemd = ärmel viel zu kurz, nicht zu gebrauchen, bring ich zurück  
Trikot = Schnitt wie ein Segel, sonst ganz O.K.  
Handschuhe = ganz O.K., ob die winddicht sind  
Jacke = kein Gummizug an Ärmel, nicht winddicht!, nicht zu gebrauchen  
Hose = keine mehr da  

Kurz gesagt: Trikot, Handschuh und Kurzarmunterhemd sind O.K. ... Rest könnt Ihr vergessen  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (23. August 2004)

Halli Hallo

ich habe mir heute mal in der Idea eine Kniebandage geholt... mal schauen ob ich damit wenigstens ein bissel Sport treiben kann !

@tboy0709: Super Leistung, du wirst noch eine richtige Rakete, immer weiter so !

@Erdi01: bin mal gespannt, wann die Tchibo-Winter-Kollektion kommt, die finde ich eigentlich besser. Ich benötige nur noch Handschuhe und mal paar Wintersocken, die hol ich mir von Gore !

@Steelmanni: *neid*neid*neid*neid*neid*neid*neid*neid*neid*

Michael


----------



## Google (23. August 2004)

Guuden Taaach.....

Bin seit gestern abend auch wieder in unseren Landen meld mich jetzt offiziell zurück.

Wir sind schon zwei Tage eher abgefahren weil das Wetter fürs Campen in Italien jetzt auch nicht mehr so gut ausgeschaut hat. Hier sehen die Aussichten ja noch schlechter aus.....Ich würd sagen, daß der Sommer der dieses Jahr gar nicht richtig begonnen hat nun auch schon wieder vorbei ist   Ich bereite mich seelisch schon auf das Biken im Winter bei schlechterem Wetter vor........ befürchte, daß dieser Winter um einige Klassen schlechter sein wird als der letzte  Hoffentlich hab ich nicht recht.

Da tboy mich alte Labbertasche schon vermisst hab, werd ich noch ein bißschen vom Urlaub in den Brentadolomiten berichten  

Also....gefahren bin ich nur dreimal, aber bei acht Übernachtungen ists gar nicht so wenig.....meine "Hausstrecke" hatte es in sich. Aber das ist wohl immer so in den Dolomiten. Vom Campingplatz aus bin ich 3,5 Km ebene Strecke gefahren, dann gings auch schon die Serpentinen hoch....ohne Unterlass nach oben...Ohne nennenswerte Downhillpausen bin ich das erste Mal 700 hm hoch, bei der zweiten 800 hm. Die letzte Tour fuhr ich wieder 800 hm am Stück und nach ner Pause noch mal gut 500 hm. Die waren dann Gott sei dank nicht am Stück zu bewältigen, wenigstens gabs auch mal ein bißschen Ebene Strecke zum Erholen. Ich hatte atemberaubende Ausblicke nach unten und konnte nur staunen das ich von dort kam und was ich da für Steigungen hoch bin. Die Landschaft war genial und ich hab ´mir bei allen Touren in den A**** beissen müssen weil ich jedesmal meine Digicam vergessen hatte.   Gerne hätt ich Euch ein paar Bilder gezeigt wo ich gestanden und gestaunt habe.....Auf meiner letzten Tour bin ich in ein Gewitter geraten und bin glücklicherweise von einer sehr gastfreundlichen, italienischen Familie zum Kaffe in ihr Wochenendhaus ganz oben in den Bergen zum Esspresso eigeladen worden......" Anke unna Grappa ? " wurd ich gefragt...."Grappa ne.....aber die Anke schon"  Spass beiseite. Der Grappa wurde mir wirklich angeboten, den ich im gebrochenen italienisch ablehnte: " Qaundo con Magina non Problemo...ma non con bicicletta" Haahahahahaaaaaaa......Bella Familia!!     Verzeiht mir die schlechten Sprach- und Schreibkenntnisse...

Jedenfalls hat mich das Biken in de Dolomiten so beindruckt, daß ich nächstes Jahr im Herbst mal ein paar von euch versuche zu aktivieren für drei, vier Tage da runter zu fahren. Da oben gemeinsam zu touren ist der reinste Fun-Faktor. Wer macht mit ?   

Na ja eigentlich wollt ich ja zu allen von Euch  noch was schreiben  Hab aber kein rechten Bock mehr...

Ich freu mich auf die nächsten Touren mit Euch, gute Besserung allen Angeschlagenen, und tboy mach weiter so !!   

Apropos Touren...Ich hab die Woche noch frei. Wer hat Bock mit mir zu fahren oder wer nimmt mich mit ? Ich fahr nur nicht wenn es Backsteine regnet.....

Grüße Frank

Nachtrag: Auf der Rückfahrt von der MTB-Strecke 10 - 15  Km die Serpentinen runterheizen war suuupergeiiil   @ Ippie @ Das wär was für Dich gewesen !! Die Autos vor mir konnten nicht schneller fahren, die ham sich bestimmt gewundert das sie mich ständig im Rückspiegel an der Stoßstange kleben sahen


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls hat mich das Biken in de Dolomiten so beindruckt, daß ich nächstes Jahr im Herbst mal ein paar von euch versuche zu aktivieren für drei, vier Tage da runter zu fahren. Da oben gemeinsam zu touren ist der reinste Fun-Faktor. Wer macht mit ?
> ...
> Apropos Touren...Ich hab die Woche noch frei. Wer hat Bock mit mir zu fahren oder wer nimmt mich mit ? Ich fahr nur nicht wenn es Backsteine regnet.....
> 
> Grüße Frank



Ei, Serwutz  wieder im Land ...

also ein paar Tage Dolomiten, KLASSE, kannst mit mir rechnen  

Ansonsten hab ich die Woche auch noch frei ... weis aber noch nich wie sich mein Knie entwickelt, hab gerade wieder begonnen zu schmieren da es wieder schlechter geworden ist  Mal sehen ...

Wenn ich was vor habe poste ich es ... aber wohl eher auf em Renner ... wenn der dann auch irgendwann mal fertig wird  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (23. August 2004)

Hallo Google   jetzt kommt wieder Leben in die Bude   

Also gut dann mal nen Nachtrag von mir zu gestern.

Zuert einmal der Rundkurs war 800m lang und hatte keine nennswerte Steigung aber ne kleine Abfahrt. Im späteren Rennverlauf hat man den kleinen Anstieg dann aber doch gemerkt. Ich habe mich dort mit jemandem getroffen den ich letzen Sonntag in Bad Homburg kennen gelernt hatte und den ich im Sprint geschlagen hatte, da er aus Giessen kommt haben wir uns dann für Sonntags dort verabredet.

Vor Rennbeginn haben wir uns dann ne kleine Taktik zugelegt. Unser Ziel war das einer von uns beiden gewinnen soll. Also haben wir von der ersten Runde an Vollgas gefahren waren nur 40 Runden also 32 km. Aber mein Puls kahm nicht unter die 165 Spitze waren 195   So ging das Feld dann auch schnell auseinnader ich weiß gar nicht wie oft wir mache überrundet haben   

Fünf Runden vor schluß wollten wir dann, sofern das Feld der Spitze noch zusammen ist und es keine nennenswerten Ausreisversuche im Vorfeld geben würde, einen Ausreißversuch starten. Da wir aber die ganze Zeit zu zweit die Führung übernommen haben, ein paar mal hat sich dann noch ein dritter angeboten aber sonst haben sich alle anderen schleppen lassen(wohl keine Power  ) und die Spitze bis dahin noch gut beieinander war haben wir bis drei Runden vor schluß gewartet und dann hab ich ne ganz schöne Attacke geritten. Zuerst konnte ich eine kleine Lücke fahren aber die anderen waren zu ausgeruht vom lutschen das ich keinen Chance hatte weg zu kommen dennoch hatte ich das Tempo so angezogen das niemand anderes mehr rausgehen konnte. Mein Kollege hatte nach dem Rennen zu mir gesagt das es Ihm bei der Attacke ganz schön die Socken aus den Schuhen gezogen hatte  

In der letzten Runde hatte ich die Führung dann wieder abgegen und mich an die zweite Position gehängt denn mir war klar das wenn das Feld geschlossen ankommt die letzte sehr enge Kurve direkt nach der Abfahrt entscheident ist. Wer das an erster zweiter und dritter Stell durch geht unter diesen entsceidet sich das Rennen und so wars dann auch. Leider bin ich in der Kurve ein wenig zu weit nach aussen gekommen so das ne kleine Lücke innen entstand die mein Kollege dann ausnutzte. zuerst lag ich dann an dritter Position ich musste dann recht ausen an dem dritten vorbei aber die Gerade war zu kurz um nochmal an Ihn ran zu kommen. Aber so haben wir uns beide gefreut über den ersten und zweiten und unser Vorhaben war geglückt.

Er hatte mich aber gelobt und auch neidlos zugegeben das ich der bessere war denn ich hatte die meiste führungsarbeit geleistet. Somit hab ich das Rennen eigentlich von vorne weg gefahren.

Aber nun stehen erst einmal wieder sechs Wochen Blocktraing an aber diesmal mit speziell auf Wettkampf abgestimmten Einheiten mal schauen wie das läuft. Ihr werdet mich also jetzt wieder öfters bei nem Mara sehen der nächste ja schon am Sonntag.


Ab pro po Sonntag Barracuda wart Ihr am Samstag oder Sonntag zu offiziellen Streckenbesichtigung da und wenn ja wie wars wie ist die Strecke schlammig trocken schöne Trails knackige Anstiege? Fahrt Ihr am kommenden Samtag zur Nudelpartie und Startnummer abholen?


----------



## Google (23. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ei, Serwutz  wieder im Land ...
> 
> also ein paar Tage Dolomiten, KLASSE, kannst mit mir rechnen
> 
> ...



Bist schon mal für nächstes Jahr Herbst registriert. Aber des war mir schon klar...bist halt immer für ne Schandtour bereit  

@ All @ Jedenfalls könnt Ihr sicher sein, daß ich zu gegebener Zeit nochmal darauf zurück kommen werde. Ne bestimmte Zeit vorher abstimmen und dann kurzfristig bei schönem Wetter buchen...

@ Erdie @ Kannst Du mir auch mal ein paar Sättel zum prob ausleihen ? Ich krieg meine A-Probleme einfach nicht in den Griff   

Mal gucken ob ich morgen fahr. Gibts noch Interessierte ? Und wie siehts mit dem Rest der Woche aus ? Jemand was geplant ? Gibts außerdem schon Gedanken zum WE ?? Es fahren ja nicht alle Mara am Sonntag. Könnt mal Taunus [email protected] Lupo @ ?

@ Ippie @ Für Bad "Orb ?" War es Bad Orb ?  Hab ich mich jedenfalls angemeldet...da fahr ich mein Abschluß.

Ansonsten fahr ich wieder was gerade geht. Ich hab jetzt zwei neue Radträger drauf und kann jederzeit jemanden mitnehmen falls es notwendig wird. 

@ tboy @ Spannender Bericht...Wann kannst Du es eigentlich mal wieder gemütlicher angehen lassen ? Ich meine mal wieder mit uns "Normalos" touren ?

Grüße Frank


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. August 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab pro po Sonntag Barracuda wart Ihr am Samstag oder Sonntag zu offiziellen Streckenbesichtigung da und wenn ja wie wars wie ist die Strecke schlammig trocken schöne Trails knackige Anstiege? Fahrt Ihr am kommenden Samtag zur Nudelpartie und Startnummer abholen?


Super Leistung, hab dich für kommenden Sonntag übrigens auf die ersten 3 getippt.

Deine Fast Fred kannst du zuhause lassen! Bin heute mit Sarch einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren, Gott sei dank hatte ich die Michelin XL S drauf. 
Also die Strecke ist technisch Anspruchsvoll, ganz schön matschige Abfahrten. Den Atzborn haben wir alle geschafft, mußte aber mal kurz auf einem Querweg verschnaufen. Muß mir aber auch ein gestehen das meine besste Form wohl zum Keiler war. 
Was den Samstag an belangt, denke ich werde nicht dasein, weil wir (Meine Frau und ich) zu einer Geburtstagsparty eingeladen sind.

Bis Sonntag dann


----------



## Hugo (23. August 2004)

@tboy
spitzen leistung

bis nächstes jahr hob ich hoffentlich auch n renner und dann spiel ich bissi mit  
ich wart übrigens noch auf ne pm  

is das jetz schon am sonntag der mara?
hhhmmm....naja, ma guggen, wenns wetter mitspielt würd ich evtl. mitfahrn.
barracuda du fährst hin? mit wem und wann, oder hat sonst jemand noch n platz frei?


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdie @ Kannst Du mir auch mal ein paar Sättel zum prob ausleihen ? Ich krieg meine A-Probleme einfach nicht in den Griff
> 
> Mal gucken ob ich morgen fahr. Gibts noch Interessierte ? Und wie siehts mit dem Rest der Woche aus ? Jemand was geplant ? Gibts außerdem schon Gedanken zum WE ?? Es fahren ja nicht alle Mara am Sonntag. Könnt mal Taunus [email protected] Lupo @ ?
> Grüße Frank



Klar kanste die Sättel haben. Ein Flite is noch bei Sakir, könntest Dir direkt bei ihm holen. Rest bei mir.

Am SA sitzt ich vor der Klotze, FR übrigens auch ... da werden die olympischen CC-Rennen Damen und Herren übertragen. Is so ziemlich das einzige Mal in vier Jahren das unsere Randsportart  mal richtig zum Zuge kommt. 
http://programm.daserste.de/detail1...27.08.04&sender=1&dpointer=8&anzahl=35&ziel=8
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/programmuebersicht/0,2060,04_08_28-1-1,FF.html

Bin mir nicht sicher ab die wirklich alles live übertragen. Nur auf den Digitalen Kanälen soll es komplett live kommen.

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (24. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte gestern einen freien Tag und habe nicht am PC gesessen und jetzt so viel Text  

@[email protected] super Leistung und wie immer klasse Bericht. Olympia 2008 in Peking wartet.  

@[email protected] Welcome back. Natürlich bin ich nächstes Jahr auch dabei bei einem Dolomiten-WE. Es muß ja dort sehr schön sein. Meine Tochter/Frau waren am WE im oberen Isartal bei Mittenwald. Es soll nur von Bikern so gewimmelt haben und natürlich tolle Gegend.
Die Challengestrecke sind wir am Samstag mal abgefahren. Eine nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecke. Wir hatten aber die Hardcore-Version gebucht. Wir sind von Somborn nach Bad Orb gefahren und kurz vor der Challengstrecke fing es an zu regnen. Laut Kachelmannwetter (den verklage ich  ) nur ein Schauer. Dieser dauerte aber 3 Stunden.  Wir waren richtig nass( ca. 2cm Wasser im Schuh) und dachten schon an Abbruch. Aber irgendwann hat es dann aufgehört zu regnen. Da wir einige Zeit auf 500 m rumgefahren sind, war es auch dementsprechend kalt. Es waren nur 13°C dort oben und ich habe doch ganz schön gefroren. Jetzt zur Strecke: Fast die ganze Strecke geht auf Forstautobahnen entlang. Trails gibt es nur wenige. Wer Wombach kennt, wird etwas gelangweilt sein. Die Anstiege sind zum Teil knackig und im Regen anspruchsvoll. Auf das was man sich einstellen kann ist die Schlammschlacht. Wenn es nicht nächste Woche aufhört zu regnen wird es doch eine interessante Strecke. Besonders das erste drittel ist schlammig und wie wir nach 5 stunden ausgesehen haben, kannst du Dir ja vorstellen (Fango ist ein Witz dagegen).   Ich hänge die Auswertung mal an. 

Meine Wochenplanung sieht so aus: heute abend evtl. mit den Afterwork-Bikern im Taunus fahren. Morgen mit meinem Schwager (sofern das was wird mit dem Schönwetterfahrer) im Odenwald. Donnerstag hat meine Schwägerin Geburtstag und dann wäre noch der Samstag, der noch frei ist.

noch fragen?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## mischuwi (24. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Wochenplanung sieht so aus: heute abend evtl. mit den Afterwork-Bikern im Taunus fahren.



Soso! Der Regen und Schlamm am Sa hat dir wohl noch nicht gereicht. Ober möchtest du den direkten Vergleich Spessart-Schlamm -- Taunus-Schlamm?   

Ich will/muss heute jedenfalls auch wieder fahren, damit das Projekt TOP10 in Bad Orb auch nicht in die Hose geht.   Für alle, die es interessiert ist jetzt übrigens auch eine Starterliste online. Allerdings ist die so unsortiert, dass man da auch nicht sooo viel mit anfangen kann. Aber der gute Wille zählt.   

In diesem Sinne
Michael

P.S.: Hatten wir auf den ersten 10km echt nen >25er Schnitt!?!?   Sollte doch ein lockeres einfahren sein...eigentlich...! Da ist aber ippie, der alte Raser, schuld gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Wochenplanung sieht so aus: heute abend evtl. mit den Afterwork-Bikern im Taunus fahren. Morgen mit meinem Schwager (sofern das was wird mit dem Schönwetterfahrer) im Odenwald. Donnerstag hat meine Schwägerin Geburtstag und dann wäre noch der Samstag, der noch frei ist.
> 
> noch fragen?
> 
> ...



Ok..dann meld ich mich jetzt einfach mal mit an  Würde sagen wenns Wetter hält heute bei den Afterwork-Bikern...mischuwi hat ja schon mal Interesse angemeldet   Hab mein Interesse schon mal im dortigen Thread kund getan.

Deinem Schwager kannst Du schon mal ausrichten, daß wir morgen zu Dritt sind   Wann, Wo ? Wenns mit ihm nicht klappt bin ich ja noch dabei. Dann kriegen wir schon was zusammen gegurkt. Samstag könnt ich mal wieder Biketreff in Mainflingen mitfahrn. Ist der noch um 14:00 Uhr ?? Muß aber net sein, wenn noch mehr vom Thread am Samstag Interesse haben gerne auch ne andere Tour   Um 19:00 muß ich aber auf ne Geburtstagsparty

So ich mach jetzt erst mal mit meiner Frau nach Aschaffenburg. Ich schau dann was heute, etc. noch geht. Bin flexibel...hab ja noch Urlaub


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2004)

Hi Jungs,
wollte mal fragen wer Lust auf die noch anstehende Westerwaldtour hat  
Wie schon gesagt gibt das eine Tour mit ortskundiger Führung der Locals und anschliessender Grillfete auf einem Platz wo ausser grillen auch saufen und campen erlaubt ist  
Als nächster Termin ist der 04.09. im Gespräch.
Also postet doch mal 1.: wer will,  2.: wer wann kann.

*und ausserdem bitte ich den Sammler mal sein Postfach auszumisten*


----------



## SteelManni (24. August 2004)

Hallo @ all  ,

ich hab da grad was gefunden!
Thema. "sonnenbrand erzeugende Supernova"  

Die EUROBIKE in Friedrichshafen wirft ihre Schatten voraus:  

TRELOCK High Power LS 600 LED Lichtsystem 
mit DayLight-Faktor: 

Trelock führt sein innovatives Lichtsystem TRELOCK LS 600 ein, das auf Basis neuester LED Technologie entwickelt, sechs Stunden am Stück volle Ausleuchtung in Tageslichtstärke liefert. 
Dank der ausgeklügelten TRELOCK Technologie genügt eine einzige High Power LED, um ein Maximum an Lichtstärke zu liefern. Ein computerberechnetes Hochleistungsreflektorensystem mit raffinierter Linsen- und Reflektortechnologie und modernster Elektronik bündelt das Licht der Leuchtdiode und sorgt für die in den verschärften deutschen StVZ Zulassungskriterien geforderte Mindestleuchtkraft von 10 Lux. Im Gegensatz zu Halogenbirnen, die im Schnitt nach 1.500 Stunden ausgetauscht werden müssen, halten die erschütterungssicheren High Power LEDs bis zu 100.000 Stunden  das heißt bei einer durchschnittlichen Nutzung von fünf bis sechs Stunden am Tag ein Leben lang. DayLight, tageshelles Licht für maximale Sicherheit. Bisher wurde bei Leuchtdioden kritisiert, dass sie bläulich leuchten und Farben verfremden. Die im TRELOCK LS 600 verwendete High Power LED überzeugt jedoch selbst Leuchtdioden-Kritiker aufgrund ihrer kalten und klaren Lichtfarbe, die über 5400 Kelvin liegt und damit Tageslichtqualität erreicht. LongTime: Konstant gleich bleibend helles Licht.

Internet  www.trelock.de 
Hier ist bist jetzt nur die alte LS 500 zu sehn!

www.messe-fn.de/messen/eurobike/besucher/neuheiten.php3?id=1&lid=5500

Schaut doch mal rein, alles "top secret"  

Gruß


----------



## Google (24. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> wollte mal fragen wer Lust auf die noch anstehende Westerwaldtour hat
> Wie schon gesagt gibt das eine Tour mit ortskundiger Führung der Locals und anschliessender Grillfete auf einem Platz wo ausser grillen auch saufen und campen erlaubt ist
> Als nächster Termin ist der 04.09. im Gespräch.
> ...



Sammler ?? Kann nur Erdie sein.....  

Tja, wie immer klappts mit dem anvisierten Termin 04.09.04 bei mir nicht. Am nächsten Tag fahr ich mit Ippie in Bad Orb. Bislang 32 Fahrer gemeldet  Hätt ich das gewußt hätt ichs gelassen.   Alle anderen WE's sind bislang meines Wissens noch nicht terminbehangen.

@ Ippie @ Wann können wir morgen los wenn ich zu Dir fahre ?? Ist die beste Lösung. Es sei denn es regnet.

@ Sakir @ Was macht Deine Kniekehle ? Hast Du jetzt mal eine  ärztliche Meinung eingeholt ?? Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen !!

@ All @ Gibts für Samstag noch mehr Tourinteressierte außer ich und Ippie ?


----------



## yakko (25. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wie immer klappts mit dem anvisierten Termin 04.09.04 bei mir nicht. Am nächsten Tag fahr ich mit Ippie in Bad Orb. Bislang 32 Fahrer gemeldet  Hätt ich das gewußt hätt ichs gelassen.   Alle anderen WE's sind bislang meines Wissens noch nicht terminbehangen.



Bleib mal ruhig  - letztes Jahr waren es dann auch 150 Leute auf der langen Strecke. Wo hast du überhaupt die Starter gesehen, ich finde nichts.

Ich muss mal sehen, ob mein Bruder an diesem oder dem darauffolgenden Wochenende nach Frankfurt kommt, evtl. bin ich auch noch dabei. Aber da habe ich ja noch diese Woche Zeit mich zu entscheiden 

René


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> wollte mal fragen wer Lust auf die noch anstehende Westerwaldtour hat
> Wie schon gesagt gibt das eine Tour mit ortskundiger Führung der Locals und anschliessender Grillfete auf einem Platz wo ausser grillen auch saufen und campen erlaubt ist
> Als nächster Termin ist der 04.09. im Gespräch.
> Also postet doch mal 1.: wer will,  2.: wer wann kann.


zu 1. SCHON
zu 2. KANN NICHT  


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sammler ?? Kann nur Erdie sein.....


Tzzz ... immer diese Vorverurteilungen  Ich bins nich ... aber ich kenn ihn auch ganz gut ... so ein Ultratourer aus H.essisch U.ganda  

@WE ... fahren will ich schon ... aber Knie und Rücken ... hmmm  

Wenn fahr ich eher RR ... hab die Top50 schon ausgequetscht, mir wird selber angst und bang was für Touren das durch den Odenwald werden ... is kaum was unter den magischen Hundert bei und keine Ahnung wieviel HM die dann haben. Nur gut das ich mich für ne Trippel entschieden hab. Das Einzige was mir klar ist, reine GA1 Fahrten werden das keine ... macht nix ... is lass mir eh nich von irgendeinem Pulswert vorschreiben wo ich zu fahren hab und wo nicht.

Heut morgen hol ich mein Renner, könnt eigentlich gleich wach bleiben  

Und dann mal sehen, sobald ich fit bin gehts los ... aber ich zieh nich gleich die Vielbrunn-Brombachtalrunde aus em Ärmel erstmal SAAACHTE ...

Erstmal Kreisel um Dietzenbach fahren ... damit ich jederzeit abbrechen kann ... wenns mir auf em Renner zu ungemütlich wird  

So jetzt schalt ich mich aus und leg mich wieder hin ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (25. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sammler ?? Kann nur Erdie sein.....
> 
> Tja, wie immer klappts mit dem anvisierten Termin 04.09.04 bei mir nicht. Am nächsten Tag fahr ich mit Ippie in Bad Orb. Bislang 32 Fahrer gemeldet  Hätt ich das gewußt hätt ichs gelassen.   Alle anderen WE's sind bislang meines Wissens noch nicht terminbehangen....
> @ All @ Gibts für Samstag noch mehr Tourinteressierte außer ich und Ippie ?


der Sammler ist diesmal ausnahmsweise nicht erdi, ich will ja keine Namen nennen aber er fängt mit *SA*  an und hört mit *KIR*   auf  

@Westerwald: genau darum frage ich ja. Erst gehts mal drum rauszukrigen wer  will und wann kann. Der Termin ist ja noch verschiebbar. Wär ja schön wenn möglicht viele mitkommen  

Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (25. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] die Starterliste findest Du auf der Startseite der Spessart-Challenge. www.spessartchallenge.de
Aber durch den ersten Biebergrund-Marathon werden einige nicht in Bad Orb fahren.

@[email protected] wegen der heutigen Tour melde ich mich nochmal in der Mittagszeit. Ich muß die heutige Tour noch bei meiner Chefin äh Frau anmelden.

@[email protected] 1. na klar, 2. kann nicht!

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Ippie (25. August 2004)

Ich nochmal,

auf der Starterliste sind heute ca. 80 Starter, die die lange Strecke fahren. Und das werden noch ein paar mehr. Außerdem fahren die Kurzstreckler zum Teil auf der gleichen Strecke. Das wird voll genug. Auf der Starteröiste sind leider auch einige doppelt 
Das sieht gut aus in die Top 100 zu fahren.  

und tschüß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (25. August 2004)

Ich schon wieder!

@[email protected] Heute wird es bei mir nichts. Meine Chefin hat berechtigte Ansprüche geltend gemacht, denen ich mich fügen muß.  

Habe ich das nicht höflich ausgedrückt. 

Dir viel Spaß bei Deiner wunderschönen, entspannenden, tollen Tour  

Volker


----------



## Sakir (25. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> der Sammler ist diesmal ausnahmsweise nicht erdi, ich will ja keine Namen nennen aber er fängt mit *SA*  an und hört mit *KIR*   auf
> 
> @Westerwald: genau darum frage ich ja. Erst gehts mal drum rauszukrigen wer  will und wann kann. Der Termin ist ja noch verschiebbar. Wär ja schön wenn möglicht viele mitkommen
> 
> Wolfgang


Ahoi, morsche *gääääääääääääähn*

wer ruft da alles nach mir.... achso... mein Postfach.... ohh ja, ist wohl übergelaufen.....
ich kann mich halt so schlecht von Nachrichten von euch trennen   
WW, klar willich dabei sein, keine frage...wegen 04.09 muss ich nächste Woche nochmal abklären, da hatten wir eigentlich ein ArbeitsKollegnFahrradfahrTag eingeplant... aber sollte die WW Tour dort anstehen ist doch klar, wofür ich mich entscheide   

@Google: imo sind alle namenhaften Orthopäden im Urlaub, ab Montag ist "meiner" wieder da, dann mach ich gleich mal Termin....wünsche Dir auch viel Spass beim Touren, kann imo nicht mit, da ich Nachtschciht habe   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Heut morgen hol ich mein Renner, könnt eigentlich gleich wach bleiben


dann will ich gleich mal ein paar Bilder sehen ! ! ! aber SOFORT 

Michael


----------



## Google (25. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schon wieder!
> 
> @[email protected] Heute wird es bei mir nichts. Meine Chefin hat berechtigte Ansprüche geltend gemacht, denen ich mich fügen muß.
> 
> ...


Ooch....dann fahr ich lieber Morgen. Da solls Wetter auch besser sein.

@ Lupo, Miss Marple, Alle @ Fahrt Ihr nicht mehr unter der Woche ???  Ich könnt für Morgen ne angeänderte B-Tour zum Buchberg hin anbieten mit ner dortigen Cappuccino-Pause. Oder am Main lang, evtl. bis Sulzbach, jedenfalls sollte auch ne Kaffee- oder Eis-Pause drin sein   Bierhannes oder irgendwas anderes würd ich auch fahren. Je nach Startzeit mit oder ohne Licht. Lasst mal was von Euch hören.

@ Sakir @ Dann sieh zu daß Du einen kurzfristigen Termin kriegst. Ist schon irgendwie blöd wenn man nicht weiß worans nun liegt und was man tun kann. Kann ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal den Flite bei Dir holen oder nutzt Du Ihn noch selbst ?? Ich brauch endlich ne Lösung für meinen Hintern !! Die mickrigen 39 Km von gestern haben mir wieder als aufgescheuert  

Grüzi Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich gleich mal ein paar Bilder sehen ! ! ! aber SOFORT
> Michael



O.K. O.K. ... hab mal ein erstes Bildchen in meine Gallerie. Mehr und bessere folgen nach der ersten Ausfahrt.

Näheres zum Renner im RR-Thread  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (26. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Dann sieh zu daß Du einen kurzfristigen Termin kriegst. Ist schon irgendwie blöd wenn man nicht weiß worans nun liegt und was man tun kann. Kann ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal den Flite bei Dir holen oder nutzt Du Ihn noch selbst ?? Ich brauch endlich ne Lösung für meinen Hintern !! Die mickrigen 39 Km von gestern haben mir wieder als aufgescheuert


Ahoi,

am Montag morgen 8:00 Uhr klingelt sofort das Telefon beim Orthop.
Den Flite vom Erdi01 wollte sich schon der Ippie mal ausleihen ! 
ich brauche ihn nimmer, habe mir welche gekauft !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (26. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Sattelprobs sind weg. Lag doch an der falschen Einstellung.
Juhu, heute sind die Nokons gekommen!   Morgen gleich montieren.   
Zur Zeit ist meine Schaltung ne Katastrophe. Ich kriege ja sonst noch schwielen am rechten Daumen. Und das ist jetzt hoffentlich vorbei.

Was geht am Wochenende, bzw. am Samstag? Ist schon was geplant?

@Sakir, [email protected] ist die PM angekommen?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. August 2004)

Ja früher....letztes Jahr im Herbst Winter...da hätte mich so ein Wetterchen wie heute nicht davon abgehalten zu biken. Obwohl ich schon immer motivierter war und bin wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muß. Um mein heutiges schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen, hab ich mir fest vorgenommen, morgen gleich nach dem Frühstück 3 Stunden GA am Main zu fahren.

Auch wenn wir noch den Monat August schreiben mach ich mir schon meine Gedanken über das Biken im Herbst/Winter und hab da so meine Bedenken, daß es wieder so ein toller Winter wie letztes Jahr wird.  

Zum einem werden wir sicher nicht so einen beständigen Winter wie letztes Jahr haben (und bin ich nach einem Jahr noch so motiviert und begeistert um den Winter durch zu fahren ?) zum anderen ist 1. ein Teil unserer Gruppe (hoffentlich nur kurzzeitig)weg gebrochen, ich nenn da mal Kwi-Schan, Maixle, auch Yakko, Mat2u.... oder 2. Sie haben sich entsprechend Ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit anders orientiert: tboy, barracudda, hugo.......Da fehlen noch ein paar in der Liste, sind nur Beispiele. Aber auch andere haben sich weiter entwickelt, ein bißchen verselbständigt, ich schließ mich da nicht aus. Ich find das auch nicht weiter schlimm und wenn man sich so die Wege der einzelnen Leute hier betrachtet ist das die ganz normale Konsequenz. Niemanden will ich hier einen Vorwurf draus machen...Trotzdem fänd ich es schade, wenn wir uns immer mehr und mehr aus den Augen verlieren würden, unsere Gruppe immer kleiner wird. Noch ist es nicht so aber ich hab da so ein ungutes Gefühl in mir was ich heute mal bei Euch loslassen muß.

Denkt einfach mal drüber nach und lasst uns weiter die durch den Thread gesponnenen Kontakte pflegen. Ich frag Euch: Wo habt Ihr jemals soviel gute Kumpels und Kumpelinnen mit gleichen Interessen kennen gelernt ??   Das gibt es nicht sehr oft. Jedenfalls hab ich es in dieser Art erst einmal so erlebt. Glaubt mir, es gibt noch nichts was zu bemängeln ist. Ich habe nur das ungute Gefühl weil der Thread anders, viele Leute ruhiger oder auch anders geworden sind. Noch ist alles im grünen Bereich, so kanns bleiben. Ich hoff halt das unser Thread so wie er sich nun darstellt, nur die logische Konsequenz unserer Entwicklung ist und wir aber trotzdem irgendwie ne starke Truppe bleiben. Schade wäre es, wenn wir bereits beginnen nur noch eigene Brötchen zu backen.....  

Der eine oder andere wird jetzt bestimmt denken: Was hat der denn heute eingeworfen ?? Wäre aus meiner Warte als ein gutes Zeichen für uns zu werten.  

Aber ich will mal wieder zum Punkt zurück kommen...Dem Biken im Winter. Auch aus Eigennutz hätt ich da einen Vorschlag wie wir den Winter durchkriegen:

1. Winterpokal wie letztes Jahr. Kann ne gute Motivation sein
2. Wir setzen unsere Touren wieder ins Last-Minute- Biking
3. Unter der Woche werden wieder die beliebten Touren angeboten ( Lupos Touren, B-Tour, ) am besten im Wechsel.
4. Weiterhin gibts bestimmt auch Nightridetaugliche Touren beim Ippie.....Wie siehts bei Euch aus ??
5. Da wir doch hoffentlich alle zur Winterszeit nicht so leistungsorientiert fahren müssen, kann auch jeder über seine geplanten WE-Touren im Thread informieren. Ich sach nur LMB !!

Oder einfachste Lösung:

Wir machens so wie letztes Jahr !!!....  

Wollt ich einfach mal los werden ......

Frank


----------



## Hugo (26. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber ich will mal wieder zum Punkt zurück kommen...Dem Biken im Winter. Auch aus Eigennutz hätt ich da einen Vorschlag wie wir den Winter durchkriegen:
> 
> 1. Winterpokal wie letztes Jahr. Kann ne gute Motivation sein
> ...



naja, ichw erd zusehn dass ich mir n bike ausleih und dann versuchen so schnell zu fahrn dass mich der fahrtwind ausreichen kühlt  

was anderes, und zwar werde ich am samstag ja einige von euch sehn, hat jemand von euch ein GPS?
weil ich will mir den Geko201 kaufen udn hätte n paar technische fragen zu dem gerät udn zu gps allg.
also wenn jemand son ding hat oder sich allg. auskennt bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. August 2004)

Also was meine Person anbelangt werde ich versuchen den Winter durch zufahren! Entweder wenn es die Witterung zuläst auf dem RR oder halt auf dem MTB. Ich würde über den Winter meine Leistung gerne festigen und weiter ausbauen! 
Ich fände es gut wenn wir einen festen Tag finden könnten um z.B. die B-Tour zumachen. Wie ihr ja wisst bin ich nicht so für die lange Anreise mit dem Auto zuhaben. Ich fahr gerne mit dem Rad zuhause los, ich hab halt auch ein gutes Revier direkt vor der Haustür. Das andere Thema ist halt das meine Chefin nicht unbeding der Radsport Fan ist und meine Zeit auf dem Rad halt nicht so übig aus fällt wie bei anderen hier. Was auch seine Vorteile hat, so kann ich mich nicht über trainieren 

Mein Plan sieht in etwa so aus für den Winter.

Wenns geht RR fahren für die Grundlage
Mittwochs, mal schaun wie es mit meine Kollegen steht
Samstags Bike Treff Mainflingen / Großkrotzenburg wenn nicht grade RR Wetter ist
und die gesellige Glüh äh B-Tour
und nartürlich die geliebte Rolle  
Das wars für das Winter Thema!

Hugo

unser Landvermesser Kwi-Schan hat erfahrungen mit GPS so weit ich weis und Bikerfutzi hat sich auch so ein Teil zugelegt!

@ll

wer kommt zu Anfeuern nach Rossbach!! www.rfc-rossbach.de
Schliesslich sind ja einige Theard Teilnehmen, Teilnehmer am Rennen  
Tboy, Yakko, Sarch, Hugo? und meiner einer

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (27. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Winterplanung ist ähnlich wie bei Google und Barracuda.
Ziel ist es 3X die Woche zu fahren.

Dienstags/Mittwochs - B-Tour
Donnerstags - Grundlage am Main oder Kahlgrund oder ähnl.
Samstags/Sonntags - Mainflingen oder GK, bzw. 3 stündige Tour

sonst wie letztes Jahr

Volker


----------



## Hugo (27. August 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @ll
> 
> wer kommt zu Anfeuern nach Rossbach!! www.rfc-rossbach.de
> Schliesslich sind ja einige Theard Teilnehmen, Teilnehmer am Rennen
> ...



kannst du mich nach rossbach mitnehmen?
laut wetterbericht solls sonntag sogar trocken bleiben  
werd mich dann vor ort nachmelden

wegen GPS fuzzi kommt ledier nicht, der hat näml. sogar dsa gerät das ich mir zulegen will

@kwishan
für den fall dass wir uns samstag sehn, bring bitte dein gps mit


----------



## Sakir (27. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir, [email protected] ist die PM angekommen?


klar doch, supi danke !
basst da hab ich zeit !

Michael


----------



## Google (27. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht am Wochenende, bzw. am Samstag? Ist schon was geplant?
> 
> @Sakir, [email protected] ist die PM angekommen?
> 
> ...


Geplant ist nix......bei den anderen scheinbar auch nicht  Lust wurd ja auch noch net bekundet   Aber fahren will ich auf alle Fälle. Wohl am Samstag. Wenn sich im Laufe des Tages niemand mehr meldet, sollten wir uns mal kurzschließen  

PM ist natürlich angekommen. Der LD-Termin geht klar. Bin schon gespannt drauf.


----------



## Ippie (27. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da es für morgen keine Tourenvorschläge gibt, mache ich mal einen.

Tour von Freigericht Somborn über Hufeisenhof, Breitenbörner Höhe, Kaisereichen zum Wisbüttsee und über die Birkenhainer zurück. 
Ca 60 km bei 1050 hm. Fahrtzeit 3-4 Std.
Matsch und Sommersprossen sind zu erwarten.

Wer hat Lust?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da es für morgen keine Tourenvorschläge gibt, mache ich mal einen.
> 
> ...



Ja, Lust schon ... muß aber mit mein geprellten Knie pausieren ... hilft nix  

Hab heute zwar die erste Runde mit meim Renner gedreht ... konnt einfach nich mehr warten   ... aber wenn man nicht im Wiegetritt mal richtig antreten kann und von Ampeln startet wie ein Schwertransporter ist das ziemlich ernüchternd    

Na ja ... mehr schreib ich nich ... treibt mir nur die Zornesröte ins Gesicht  

Schönes WE  

Erdi01


----------



## jschuetter (27. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da es für morgen keine Tourenvorschläge gibt, mache ich mal einen.
> 
> ...



Wenn meine Frau das Auto nicht braucht, bin ich dabei. Endlich habe ich mal ein Wochenende das noch nicht anderweitig verplant ist. 
Ich muß nur aufpassen, daß ich nichts vergesse wenn ich mit dem Auto losfahre.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jschuetter (27. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Winterpokal wie letztes Jahr. Kann ne gute Motivation sein


Naja, wenn's auch einen Pokal für den langsamsten gibt 


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wir setzen unsere Touren wieder ins Last-Minute- Biking


Finde ich eine gute Idee, da kann ich mal kurz ins Netz gehen und weiß sofort ob 'ne Tour ansteht.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Unter der Woche werden wieder die beliebten Touren angeboten ( Lupos Touren, B-Tour, ) am besten im Wechsel.


Auch ins LMB?


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Weiterhin gibts bestimmt auch Nightridetaugliche Touren beim Ippie.....Wie siehts bei Euch aus ??


Ich muß mir erstmal eine Lampe zulegen die mir hilft zu sehen. Zum gesehen werden reicht meine Funzel gerade noch.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Da wir doch hoffentlich alle zur Winterszeit nicht so leistungsorientiert fahren müssen, kann auch jeder über seine geplanten WE-Touren im Thread informieren. Ich sach nur LMB !!


Welche Kleidung außer langer Hose, Jacke und dicke Handschuhe sind hier praktikabel bzw. notwendig? Ich denke da z.B. an meine Zehen und auch an meine Öhrchen.

Gruß
  Jörg


----------



## Google (27. August 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß mir erstmal eine Lampe zulegen die mir hilft zu sehen. Zum gesehen werden reicht meine Funzel gerade noch.
> 
> Welche Kleidung außer langer Hose, Jacke und dicke Handschuhe sind hier praktikabel bzw. notwendig? Ich denke da z.B. an meine Zehen und auch an meine Öhrchen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jörg

Ne Mirage langt für den Anfang. Sprech mal den Günter an...

Letzten Winter bin ich mit Neoprenstulpen für trockene Füße und einem Laufstirnband oder ner Laufmütze bis -5 C° gut ausgekommen (Nächste Woche gibts sowas wieder beim Aldi). Weiterhin habe ich für den Hals von Tchibo so was ähnliches wie ein Tubeschal gekauft, den man bei sehr kaltem Wetter als Maske bis über die Nase ziehen kann . War eigentlich fürs Skifahren gedacht aber hat sich beim biken als sehr nützlich und angenehm erwiesen.

Wenn Du morgen mitfahren willst, Treffpunkt ist beim Ippie. Kennst Du den Weg ??

@ Ippie @ Wieviel Uhr ??


Grüße Frank


----------



## Hugo (27. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg
> 
> Ne Mirage langt für den Anfang. Sprech mal den Günter an...
> 
> ...



hej jungs, ich hab noch ne mirage hier rumfliegen mit stärkerem akku(7,2Ah, läuft mit der normalen mirage...naja, 8std. und mit der 20watt version immer noch 2) ladegerät und...naja...n gehäuse für die mirageX is auch noch dabei, aber da is das leuchtmittel kaputt...kann man aber nachbestellen, die neue mirageX hat 10 watt und is so hell wie meine alte....also 4std. powerlicht im wald...worauf ich hinaus will, wir sind ja grad dabei ne teamlampe zu organisiern die dann bissi mehr kann, d.h. meine mirage wär ab zu geben

bei interesse PM


----------



## jschuetter (27. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg
> 
> Ne Mirage langt für den Anfang. Sprech mal den Günter an...
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich hab' ja noch so eine Sturm-Haube vom Kaffe-Röster.
Den Weg zu Ippie muß ich mir nochmal genau ansehen, werd's aber schon finden. Schließlich war ich ja schonmal dort beim Grill-Abend.

Jörg


----------



## tboy0709 (27. August 2004)

Erstmal zur Gruppentehmatik, also ich denke ja nicht das die Gruppe auseinander fallen wird aber wir sehen ja immer wieder selber das bei so ner Großen Truppe, die wir mitlerweile sind, die Übereinkunft für gemeinsame Termine immer ein Problem sein wird. Google hat ja auch schon zutreffend erkannt das die Intressen im laufe der Zeit die dieser Thread besteht ein wenig auseinander gegangen sind, die einen haben sich mehr gürs Touren entschieden die anderen blicken mehr in die Race orientiertere Richtung, aber das alles sollte uns nicht davon abhalten dennoch ab und zu gemeinsam etwas zu machen und wenns halt der Stammtisch ist an dem doch immer viele von uns kommen.

Jetzt mal zu Wintertraining und zur Motivation, ich weiß eigentlich haben wir ja noch Kalendarischen Sommer aber bei dem Wetter kann man ja jetzt schon von Herbst sprechen.

Also bei mir ist folgendes geplant. Sobald dieser Traingsblock Anfang Oktober vorbei ist werde ich mir einen Monat Auszeit gönnen ohne striktes Training. Dann werd ich zum Ausgleich ins Studio gehen bischen vermehrt Krafttraining machen und etwas laufen und nach lust und Laune fahren wie ich grad bock hab. Im November werde ich dann mit Andreas die kommende Session planen.
Mal schauen was er mir dann vorschlägt oder bzw wie mein Trainingsplan dann ausehen wird. Tja da es die Winterzeit ja kaum anderst zulässt werd ich den Großteil der Zeit zu Hause auf der Rolle verbringen    halt ein notwendiges übel. Ein Vorteil hats ja wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat und durchhält dann kann ein drauße glaub ich nichts mehr schocken. Anfang Febuar werd ich dann wahrscheinlich ein Traingslager einplanen. 
Da doch einige jetzt einen Renner haben würd ich auch geren bei Intresse mal entsprechende Touren aller längen anbieten damit man nicht immer alleine fahren muß.

So das wars ersmal von mir.


----------



## SteelManni (27. August 2004)

Hallo @ all,  

ich hab volles Verständnis für google, was er über unsere
gemeinsame Touren schreibt!

Klar ist aber auch, bedingt dadurch, das wir alle nicht gerade
um die Ecke wohnen, und wir unter der Woche nach Feierabend
noch einiges anderes auf die Reihe bringen müssen, nicht immer
so oft zum biken zusammen kommen können!

Was meine Winterplanung angeht, so hab ich auch vor genau wie 
im letzten Winter, mit dem MTB durch zu fahren!

Ich hab vor Samstags-nachmittags beim Bike-activ-treff mit zu fahren,
oder in Mainflingen!

Unter der Woche hab ich Mittwochs 17:00 Uhr ein Afterwork-biken 
bei uns in der Firma auf die Beine gestellt, 
mit bis jetzt, reger Beteiligung! (im Winter-??)

Ich fänd es toll wenn wir es schaffen würden einen festen Tag
für eine gemeinsame Tour zu finden.  

z.B.eine B-oder/und HK-tour am Dienstag, ab17:30Uhr, Treffpunkt z.B.an der B8 ,Parkplatz zw. Kahl und Neuwirtshaus 
mit google, sakir, ippie, barracuda, og1234, jschuetter, erdie, hugo, SteelManni und wer sonst noch so kann und will!

Denkt mal 2 wochen darüber nach, solange bin ich nähmlich 
ab morgen im Urlaub.  

Allen Startern am Sonntag in Rossbach, aus dem Forum wünsch ich
viel Erfolg und Sturz- und Pannenfreies durchkommen!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mich nach rossbach mitnehmen?
> laut wetterbericht solls sonntag sogar trocken bleiben
> werd mich dann vor ort nachmelden


Denke das lässt sich machen, ich wollte so gegen 7:00 Uhr vor Ort sein! Laut Ausschreibung ist das auch das Ende der Anmeldung! 
Überleg es dir halt, ich könnte dich dann so um 6:40 / 45 abhollen.

Start ist wie du ja sicher weist um 8:00 Uhr 

Das Mirage X Gehäuse könnte mich interessieren!  

Meld dich halt mal meine Telefonnummer hast du ja!

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (27. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gut das ich noch mal geschaut habe. Ich hatte den Artikel schon einmal geschrieben, aber es wurde nicht übertragen. Da war die Uhrzeit dabei.

Start wäre um 12:00 Uhr.

So wie es jetzt aussieht sind Google und jschuetter dabei. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## jschuetter (28. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gut das ich noch mal geschaut habe. Ich hatte den Artikel schon einmal geschrieben, aber es wurde nicht übertragen. Da war die Uhrzeit dabei.
> 
> ...



Wenn das Wetter so weiter macht, bleibt es wahrscheinlich beim dem "_wäre_".  Warten wir's mal ab und hoffen das beste.
So viele Pfützen kann ich beim Fahren gar nicht finden um von unten genauso naß zu werden wie von oben. Laut Wetterbericht (den hatte ich am Donnerstag angesehen) sollte der Samstag ein trockener Tag werden . Na gut, der trockene Tag hat sich auf den Freitag vorverlegt . Wenn das so weiter gehr mit den "treffsicheren" Wettervorhersagen hilft nur noch:
Rausgehen und das Wetter angucken
oder ein Stoßgebet gen Himmel zu schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. August 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter so weiter macht, bleibt es wahrscheinlich beim dem "_wäre_".  Warten wir's mal ab und hoffen das beste.
> So viele Pfützen kann ich beim Fahren gar nicht finden um von unten genauso naß zu werden wie von oben. Laut Wetterbericht (den hatte ich am Donnerstag angesehen) sollte der Samstag ein trockener Tag werden . Na gut, der trockene Tag hat sich auf den Freitag vorverlegt . Wenn das so weiter gehr mit den "treffsicheren" Wettervorhersagen hilft nur noch:
> Rausgehen und das Wetter angucken
> oder ein Stoßgebet gen Himmel zu schicken


Grad hat das Mtb-Rennen in Greece angefangen. In Anbetracht des Wetters würd ich mal sagen, Daß wir uns nochmal direkt nach dem Rennen kurzschließen und schauen ob was geht. Ich ruf mal den Volker an. Und wenns nur ne kleinere Tour wird, wäre ich schon happy.....Wenn Du nix mehr hörst, dann bis nachem Rennen im Forum


Grüße Frank


----------



## Ippie (28. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, daß in Griechenland die Sonne scheint. Wenn ich unser Regenradaranschaue, wird das heute nichts mehr. 50 km südlich von uns ist es regenfrei, aber bei uns ist ein riesiges Regenband.

Morgen ist Formel 1 und ich weiß noch nicht wie ich da fahre.

Euch allen einen schönen verregneten Sammstag.

Volker

P.S. viel Glück den Marathonistis und Kette rechts, Reifen unten und Fangopackung rundherum.


----------



## Google (28. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schön, daß in Griechenland die Sonne scheint. Wenn ich unser Regenradaranschaue, wird das heute nichts mehr. 50 km südlich von uns ist es regenfrei, aber bei uns ist ein riesiges Regenband.
> 
> ...


Bei dem Wetter heute muß Biken nicht sein   Vielleicht geht ja noch was Morgen..allerdings weniger im Gelände...Gibts für Morgen Interessierte ??

Der Mara Morgen wird ja die reinste Schlammschlacht !! Ich wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Spass !!


----------



## bikerfuzzy (28. August 2004)

Hallo ich bin auch mal wieder da!!

Wollte euch nur mal ein wenig neidisch machen   
Morgen früh geht es nämlich nach Südtirol zum Dolomitenbiken   

Und das GPS Gerät kommt auch mit, wurde jetzt schon mehrfach angesprochen. Also das teil ist schon klasse, man kann so richtig sorglos drauflosbiken und findet immer wieder nach Hause  

Allerdings gehts erst so richtig mit der richtigen SW los, also digitale karten. JHat da jemand ne Quelle?

Ich werde nach dem urlaub mal berichten wies war und ob ich mich trotz GPS verfranst habe. 

Zum Thema Winterbiken werde ich auf alle Fälle durchfahren, nur werden sich die Zeiten ändern, das heisst später am Abend nachdem die Kiddies im Bett sind und am Wochenende halt morgens. 

Wird aber immer besser und flexibler mit den Zeiten, also nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder mehr dabeisein. 

So jetzt müssen aber noch die letzten Taschen in den Espace gepackt werden. Meine Güte: 2Bikes, 2Babysitze, 2 Koffer, 6 (!) Taschen, 2 babywippen, jede Menge Kleinzeug. Alles musste *in* den Wagen, also nicht bikes aufs Dach oder so (bei dem Sch...wetter sowieso nicht). Mal sehen ob das hinhaut   

Gruß,

Matthias


----------



## tboy0709 (29. August 2004)

Guten Morgen    kurz nach fünf und das am Sonntag Morgen das kann ja nur eins bedeuten ab zum Mara  

Super Wetter es regnet na das kann ja lustig werden hoffentlich hörts bis zum Start wieder auf.


@ Bikerfuzzy viel spaß im Urlaub  

An alle anderen viel spaß bei euren Touren heute wenn Ihr denn heute fahrt nass wird man auf jeden Fall.

So später dann mehr mit Bildern vom Mara 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sakir (29. August 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen    kurz nach fünf und das am Sonntag Morgen das kann ja nur eins bedeuten ab zum Mara


Morsche.......
kurz nach fünf am Sonntag morgen... und der Michael kommt gerade vom Äpplerfest heim 

@Bikefuzzy: einen wunderschönen erholsamen Urlaub ! ! !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jschuetter (29. August 2004)

Hallo,

wie sieht es heute mit einer Tour aus? Das Wetter scheint momentan noch recht annehmbar zu sein.

Jörg


----------



## Hugo (29. August 2004)

@tboy und rest wie liefs?

wetter is ja doch noch recht gut geworden...zumindest hier

ach tboy...müsstest mir nachher wenn du wieder on bist ma bei ner wahl helfen


----------



## Sakir (29. August 2004)

Halli Hallo

was habt ihr denn alle so am Wochenende getrieben ???

ich war heute mal ein bissel mit dem RR unterwegs, solange ich leicht auf Pedale trete, kann ich mich vorwärtsbewegen.... nur nicht stark belasten, dann tuts wieder aua !

Samstag habe ich mich auf dem Äppelwoifest festgessesen... war dann daheim, als der Torsten aufgestanden ist. Hatte ein bissel gehofft, den ein oder anderen von euch dort zu treffen ! ! ! schade

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich war heute mal ein bissel mit dem RR unterwegs, solange ich leicht auf Pedale trete, kann ich mich vorwärtsbewegen.... nur nicht stark belasten, dann tuts wieder aua !
> Michael


Hallo Leidensgenosse ... komisch mich hat das Wetter heut auch wieder aufs RR gezogen ... sind wir uns nicht begegnet  


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Da doch einige jetzt einen Renner haben würd ich auch geren bei Intresse mal entsprechende Touren aller längen anbieten damit man nicht immer alleine fahren muß.
> 
> So das wars ersmal von mir.


also ich hab 100% Intersse an gemeinsamen RR-Touren. Möcht auch dieses Jahr noch RTF fahren. Mehr dazu im RR-Thread.

@Google-Winter-Thema ... also ich werde ... wie die Jahre zuvor ... auch durchfahren. Halt meist am WE. Vielleicht kann ich mich auch unter der Woche zu Touren aufraffen. Ich überleg mir im Moment in ein Studio zu gehen. Zum einen für mein Rücken, da muß ich eigentlich was für tun  und zum zweiten vielleicht auch für die Kondi. 

Könnt sich Jemand vorstellen in ein Studio zu gehen ... in ner Gruppe macht das sicher auch mehr Spaß  ... oder macht das sowieso schon Jemand  

@Lupo, Miss Marple ... Ihr geht doch regelmäßig in Obertshausen schwimmen ... wäre doch auch nicht das schlechteste für mein Rücken und so. Vielleicht kann ich mich mal anschließen. Alleine kann ich mich dafür nicht aufraffen  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (29. August 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], Miss Marple ... Ihr geht doch regelmäßig in Obertshausen schwimmen ... wäre doch auch nicht das schlechteste für mein Rücken und so. Vielleicht kann ich mich mal anschließen. Alleine kann ich mich dafür nicht aufraffen
> 
> Erdi01


Gern   immer Montags ab 17:45 /18:00 2std. lang.

@sakir:ich hab´s immer noch net gerafft, hast´s wohl aufgegeben mit mir?

Übrigens ist der Prototyp meines MEGA - SCHEINWERFERS zu bestaunen. Steht aber noch in der allerhintersten Ecke meines Kellers weil der noch ganz geheim ist


----------



## Hugo (29. August 2004)

wollt nur kurz bekannt geben dass ich soeben n renner ersteigert hab...denke dass ich ihn bis ende näcshter woche hab....wann steht die nächste rennradtour an? 

@lupo...wie viel dynamos brauchsten um das ding zu betreiben?


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Gern   immer Montags ab 17:45 /18:00 2std. lang.
> 
> Übrigens ist der Prototyp meines MEGA - SCHEINWERFERS zu bestaunen. Steht aber noch in der allerhintersten Ecke meines Kellers weil der noch ganz geheim ist


COOL ... das sind die Wildschweine gleich fertig gegrillt   

2 Sdt. schwimmen ... am Stück  Oh Gott bei mir nicht weit dafür tief  
Werd spätenstens wenn die Abende kühl und dunkel sind mal mitkommen   
Im Moment is ja noch Hochsommer  


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wollt nur kurz bekannt geben dass ich soeben n renner ersteigert hab...denke dass ich ihn bis ende näcshter woche hab....wann steht die nächste rennradtour an?


Sag an wann und wo, wieviel ... am besten im RR-Thread  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (30. August 2004)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es heute mit einer Tour aus? Das Wetter scheint momentan noch recht annehmbar zu sein.
> 
> Jörg


Ich wollt noch im Thread reinschauen...  Ich war gestern ab 11:30 Uhr unterwegs. Hätt ich das geahnt hätten wir zusammen fahren können. Wegen der drohenden Schlammpackungen bin ich am Main lang bis Mainflingen, dann einen Abstecher zur Rückerbacher Schlucht bis Rückersbach und ein bissi mehr..die Schlucht zurückgeblasen und dann bei dem Wassserwerk hoch bis zur Schranke. Dann gings wieder zurück. 69 Km.

@ Ippie @ Ich fahr Morgen nicht mit im Taunus. Nach dem Regen ist mir das zu schlammig   Morgen wiederhole ich meine Sonntagstour, die relativ schlammfrei ist. Wer Interesse hat, einfach im Thread melden !!   Ich kann ab 17:00 Uhr starten.

Hier ist ja ein richtiger RR-Wahn ausgebrochen   Ich liebäugele ja auch schon die ganze Zeit mit einem RR. Wenn ich mir eins kauf dann aber erst im Frühjahr. Dieses Jahr kann man es ja kaum noch nutzen.....Wenn Ihr tourt komm ich eben mit meinem Cross mit...im Windschatten versteht sich......Zumindest werd ich es mal probiern.

Zum Winterbiken:
Haben sich ja ziemlich viel dazu geäußert und man fühlt sich doch gleich viel wohler wenn man weiß das was geht.

Spätestens in zwei, drei Wochen werd ich von meiner Warte aus die Barbarossatour wieder im LMB Dienstags, wohl gegen 18:00 Uhr anbieten. Wenns schön kalt ist natürlich wieder mit einem Glühwein zur Belohnung . Treffpunkt B8 Parkplatz hat sich als nützlich erwiesen. Die Barbarossatour kann aber diesen Winter mal einen Abstecher Richtung Hahnenkamm oder auch ein bißchen Buchberg bedeuten, damit es nicht so langweilig wird. Wir werden das vorher absprechen zu was wir Lust haben. Die Wege müßen natürlich im Dunkelnen fahrbar sein.  Am besten es fährt immer Lupo mit....zum Freibrennen neuer Trials, zuvor verschlammte Wege dürften in Kürze gut fahrbar sein  

@ Lupo @ Was hälsten davon relativ regelmäßig bei Dir ne Nighttour anzubieten ?? Donnerstag fänd ich persönlich nicht schlecht...Aber nagel mich bitte net fest wenn ich nicht immer dabei bin. 

Was ist eigentlich mit den Maratonis ?? Wo bleiben die Ergebnisse und Fahrberichte ??  

Frank


----------



## Ippie (30. August 2004)

Morsch ' n zusammen,

ich warte ebenfalls auf Eure Mara-Berichte. Oder sitzt die Fangopackung so fest.  

@[email protected] mit dieser Lampe verstehe ich jetzt den Ausdruck Lupine   oder eher Lupopine. Cooles Gerät. 

Ich hatte mich gestern nach der Formel 1 natürlich auch aufs Rad gesetzt. Geplant war es die Birkenhainer bis zum Wiesbüttsee zu fahren und dann über Bieber auf'm Fahrradweg wieder zurück. Nachdem ich zweimal bis zu den Knöcheln im Schlamm gesteckt hatte, fuhr ich danach ab Hufeisenhof nur noch auf Asphalt. Schön wenn man sich im Sommer, wie im März fühlt.  

Der little Albert Schlappen läuft auch ganz gut. Ist nicht mehr so rutschig bei der nässe. Ich habe nur das Gefühl, ich hätte einen Platten. Oder war am Samstag ein Bier schlecht, daß mich dann gebremst hat?  Naja, so viele waren es ja nicht.

@[email protected] ich fahre morgen auch nicht im Taunus, sondern mit meinem Schwager im Odenwald. Aber wie immer wetterabhängig.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (30. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Gern   immer Montags ab 17:45 /18:00 2std. lang.


das wäre auch mal eine Idee.. könnte man nächste Woche mal drüber nachdencken ! geht ihr nur schwimmen oder auch schwitzen ?



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist der Prototyp meines MEGA - SCHEINWERFERS zu bestaunen. Steht aber noch in der allerhintersten Ecke meines Kellers weil der noch ganz geheim ist


sowas habe ich letztens schon mal gesehen.... das war aber schon eine verbesserte Version mit 2x500Watt und noch auf einem Stromaggregat auf dem )))

Winterfahrt : klar werde ich im Winter weiterfahren, so wie letztes Jahr. Ich hoffe mal, das wir wieder genauso zusammen fahren können. Da wäre ich auch für einen festen Tag, an dem wir radeln.. egal was für ein Wetter...(fast egal *g*) eventuell könntenw ir auch abwechselnd die Touren fahren.. z.B. Lupo´s Hohestrasse Tour / BaHaBuBa oder LUEDNKS (LassUnsEinfachDieNächsteKneipeSuchen)

Diese woche habe ich leider mal wieder doofe Spätschicht ! aber ab nächste Woche heisst es dann erstmal für 5 wochen *NICHT MEHR FRÜH AUFSTEHEN*
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (30. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist ja ein richtiger RR-Wahn ausgebrochen   Ich liebäugele ja auch schon die ganze Zeit mit einem RR. Wenn ich mir eins kauf dann aber erst im Frühjahr. Dieses Jahr kann man es ja kaum noch nutzen.....



das is genau verkehrt herum gedacht...mim renner kannste immer fahrn wenn ncih grad glatteis auf den strassen is, und selbst wenn dus lieber trocken magst haste mim renner sehr viel mehr zeit zum fahrn als mim mtb..aber gut, muss jeder für sich entscheiden

hab gestern ma mim tboy getelt...naja sien bericht hörte sich ungefähr so an...."hab noch nie so lang für 60km gebraucht...aber wenn die strecke trocken gewesen wär, dann wär die schnell gewesen....das ziel kam 4 km zu spät...udn achja, er is 6 gesamt  ) aber ehr gibts dann später von ihm


----------



## Google (30. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> das is genau verkehrt herum gedacht...mim renner kannste immer fahrn wenn ncih grad glatteis auf den strassen is, und selbst wenn dus lieber trocken magst haste mim renner sehr viel mehr zeit zum fahrn als mim mtb..aber gut, muss jeder für sich entscheiden


 Nö, hab schon richtig gedacht...Wenns kalt und windig ist, dann lieber im geschützten Wald. Im Winter zieht mich nix auf verdreckte Strassen wo du noch zusätzlich den kalten Windzug  und ggfls. lecker Spritzguss von den vorbeirauschenden Autos erhältst. Ist eben Geschmackssache....ob Du eher auf Mutterboden oder Tausalz stehst


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. August 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hab gestern ma mim tboy getelt...naja sien bericht hörte sich ungefähr so an...."hab noch nie so lang für 60km gebraucht...aber wenn die strecke trocken gewesen wär, dann wär die schnell gewesen....das ziel kam 4 km zu spät...udn achja, er is 6 gesamt  ) aber ehr gibts dann später von ihm


Das ziel kam nicht 4 km zuspät, wir haben 4 km vor dem Start unsere Computer auf null gesetzt. Es gab eine neutrale Phase, von Lanzingen nach Rossbach und in Rossbach war dann Start und dort ging auch die km Zählung los!

Wie ihr ja wisst war mitten in der Nacht der Start. Also wir alle um 8.00 Uhr los zum Start und dann hinein in das Vergnügen. Matschepammpe pur in allen Geschmacksrichtungen.
Die Strecke war eine typische Spessart Tour viele kleine Anstiege und auch längere  . Kurze und auch lange Abfahrten die viel fahrerisches Können verlangten. Der Matsch hat die Strecke verdammt anstrengent, kräfte zährent und technisch gemacht.
Und da war da noch der Azborn eine 150m lange Bergwertung, die ich am montag bei der Besichtigung noch geschafft habe! Tboy ist sie hoch gefahren und 19 andere Herren und eine Frau, gratulation Simon (inoffiziele Meldung). Die Verpflegung an der Strecke war Vorbildlich es gab auch die von einigen geliebten Trinkflaschen, nicht nur Becher. Das mit den Trinkflaschen war schon super die konnte man immer so schön benutzen um die Schaltung sauber zumachen  .

Über meine Leistung schreib ich mal nichts, nur so viel ich war unter 4h!!  

Ciao


----------



## yakko (30. August 2004)

Das Ziel kam 4 km zu spät, ich hatte 69 km auf dem Tacho. Andere, die beim Startschuss einen Reset gemacht hatten, hatten 66 km drauf zu stehen.

Bei mir es aber nicht der langsamste Marathon dieses Jahr, beim Erbeskopf bin für 65 km in 5h gefahren. Bin übrigens genau 100. Plätze hinter Thorsten gelandet \o/ Bei >200 Startern voll im Mittelfeld.

Die Strecke war heftig, alleine schon durch den Matsch. Bin gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt über den Lenker abgestiegen, hatte es nicht mehr geschafft, die Bremse vom Vorderrad rechtzeitig loszulassen    Glücklicherweise im tiefen Match gelandet und Achim feuerte mich gleich an weiterzufahren, also was blieb mir übrig. 500 m weiter gleich der nächste Sturz, eine vollgesogene Wiese runter und diesmal wollte mich mein Hinterrad überholen.
Beim Atzborn bin ich gleich abgestiegen, als das Ding vor mir gesehen habe, das war schon eine Qual zu schieben, da hatte ich echt keinen Bock drauf. Die Abfahrten waren heftig, reine Schlammpfade. Ich bin da nur noch runtergerutsch, mit Lenken war da nicht viel. Ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie die Spitzentruppe da runtergefahren ist. BTW, habe ich das richtig gesehen, dass der Gewinner der 120 km (Max ....) mit Starrgabel gefahren ist??
Orga war super, alles toll ausgeschildert (vor jeder Kurve mit mehr als 90° Grad standen Schilder, Abfahrten markiert (teilweise standen dort alle 100 m Helfer)), Getränke ok, nur die Riegel haben scheußlich geschmeckt. Fahrradwaschplatz und Duschen waren auch da, und letztendlich war das Wetter noch richtig gut.

Ich denke aber mal, das war mein letzter Marathon in diesem Jahr, der ganze gestrige Tag war dann hinüber. Gestern abend habe ich noch mal von der Couch hochgequält und bin zum Museumsuferfest gefahren (mit Call-a-Bike), aber so richtig fit war ich nicht.


@Google und alle anderen w/ Winter.

Ich habe schon vor auch den Winter durch zu fahren, allerdings nur am Wochenende und evtl. Lupos Tour durch Bad Vilbel, in der Woche werde ich mich jedoch nicht nach der Arbeit noch ins Auto setzen.

Mallorca: ich bin momentan noch am überlegen, mich den Vieren beim Rennradfahren auf Malle anzuschließen. Falls sich noch ein Sechster finden würde, mit dem ich mir das Doppelzimmer (und damit auch die Kosten für selbiges) teilen könnte, würde mir die Entscheidung gleich leichter fallen. Die Flüge gibt es bei Air Berlin immer noch für je 29 Euro.

So, so viel habe ich ja lange nicht mehr (evtl. sogar noch nie) geschrieben, werde mal weiterarbeiten.

yakko


----------



## tboy0709 (30. August 2004)

Ok dann soll jetzt endlich auch mein Rennbericht folgen nachdem ich schon wieder aufm Rad gesessen hab und ne dreiviertelstd auf der Rolle zugebracht habe.

Die anderen hattens ja schon geschrieben los gings mitten in der Nacht 8 Uhr  

Was und wie das jetzt war mit der km Angabe der Strecke is ja auch vollkommen egal ins Ziel ,ussten alle die selbe strecke fahren. 

Also eins kann ich vorweg sagen und das nicht nur von mir aus sonder ein großteil aller, auch die der Langstrecke haben einstimmig gesagt das dies der längste (von der gefahrenen Zeit her) Mara was in diesem Jahr und dazu noch der Kräfteraubsenste durch die Bodenbeschaffenheit.

Manchmal war der Schlamm so tief hätt ich nicht weiter getreten wär ich einfach stecken gebleiben und umgefallen  

Und noch was zur Orga, die haben zum ersten mal einen Mara ausgerichtet und es war der beste den ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin. An jedem Gefahrenpunkt an jeder engen Kurve an jeder gefährlichen Abfahrt (naja zumindest für eininge  ) waren Schilder angebracht die wirklich gut zu lesen waren. Verfahren war schier unmöglich so gut war alles Ausgeschildert. An jedem Gefahrenpunkt waren zich Helfer, manchmal hab ich auf Abfahrten alle Hundert Meter einen oder mehr gesehen. Die Preise für Essen und Getränke waren mehr als billig. Die Verpflegung auf der Strecke vorbildlich drei an der Zahl und überall gabs Gertränke in Flaschen oder Becher je nach wahl und Riegel Bananen und immer hat das anreichen super geklappt.
Duschen waren sauber und waschplatz für die Räder waren auch ausreichend vorhanden. 

Danach gabs dann noch kostenlose Massage, die ich mir gegönnt haben einfach super sich so durchwalken zu lassen.

So nun aber zum Rennen.

Also es wurde ja neutral gestartet hinter nem Auto her und ich muß sagen ich hab noch keine so lockere Neutralisation erlebt (ob wohl schon alle ahnten was auf Sie zukommt  ) Irgenwann viel der Startschuß und los gings dann aber im ordentlichen Tempo so das gleich das komplette Feld auseinander flog.
Da wir mit den 120ern gemeinsam gestartet sind haben sich einige der Kurzen, einschleißlich mich, sich erstmal ran gehängt und so lang wies ging an den gehalten. Das ging auch ne ganze Zeit lang gut aber auf irgeeiner Abfahrt hats das Spitzenfeld dann auseinander gerissen und wir habe uns alleine durchgeschlagen.

Am Anfang liefs richtig gut ich hab schon von vorne weg eininge stehen lassen, aber hatte die Strecke ein wenig unterschätzt so das ich im letzten drittel ein wenig eingebrochen bin auch aufgrund dessen, ich hatte mich irgendwie zuvor während dem Rennen auf ner Abfahrt oder sonst wo falsch bewegt und hatte die letzten 20km vortwehrent starke Schmerzen im Rechten Brust und Schulterbereich. Das Atmen fiel mir zunehmend schwerer und ich war kurz davor aufzugeben wollte mich dann aber doch weiter durchbeisen. Mit jedem Atemzug hab ich Schmerzen gehabt und konnt dann nur noch zum Schluß so ne Art Hubatmung machen (immer so kleine Luftzüge ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine). So konnt ich auch nicht mehr 100% meiner Leistung abrufen und musste die Gruppe in der ich war mit meinen Teamkollegen Matthias und zwei weiteren Fahrern abreißen lassen.
Gestürzt bin ich auch einmal (damit hings aber nicht zusammen der Sturz war erst danach als ich die Symptome schon hatte) in ner Abfahrt hats mich übern Lenker gehebelt, nachdem ich in ner Ausgewaschenen Spurrinne voller Schlamm die Kontrolle verloren hab, bin aber so glücklich gespungen das ich auf den Beinen gelandet bin ein stück abwärts gelaufen bin und mich dann abgerolt hab. Dabei hab ich mir ein wenig die Knie aufgeschürft.

Zum Ende hin war ich total fertig und erschöpft aber total glücklich im Ziel zu sein, noch mehr als ich dann gleich vom Sprecher das Ergebnis erfuhr weil er mich lauthals angekündigt hatte  

Mein ernanntes Ziel für gestern war. Ich wollte unter die Top Ten der Gesamtwertung alles andere weiter nach oben war Bonus und ich wollte meinen ernannten Kontrahenten vom Team CHS den Daniel Elsässer hinter mir lassen. Denn bei allen vorherigen Maras hatte er mir zischen 30 sec und 1.30min abgenommen nachdem wir immer zu Anfang zusammen die Strecke gefahren sind. Beides hab ich gestern erreicht zweiteres sogar deutlich trotz einbruch im letzten drittel hab ich Ihm deutlich über fünf min abgenommen  

Ihr seht also das Training schlägt bei mir an und ich bin in letzter Zeit wirklich nicht schnell gefahren immer schön GA1 und GA2.

Zu meinem Einbruch muß ich vielleicht dazu sagen das ich die letzten beiden Sonntage davor Straßenrennen gefahren bin und da auch immer vorne mitgefahren bin und auch ständig am Puls anschlag. Vielleicht lags auch daran.  


So zu Schluß noch ein paar Fotos wie man/ich danach ausgesehen hab und eins von meinen (wohl auch ziehmlich erschöpften, so siehts zumindest aus, Kontrahenten)

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2004)

Glückwunsch an die verrückten Marathonisti  ... tolle Leistung ... schöne Berichte  

Werd es hier am Anfang auch noch posten, später dann nur noch im RR Thread ... 

Mittwoch Abend und am WE werd ich meine RR Touren langsam steigern, also KM-Leistung mein ich ... wenn Jemand möchte und sich nich unterfordert fühlt, darf er gerne mitkommen   .... hmmm könnt ich eigentlich mal ins LMB im Rennrad-Forum schreiben, damit da auch mal was aktuelles steht  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (30. August 2004)

Torsten !! Klaaaasse Leistung    

Wenn Du so weiter machst, mußt Du zum nächsten Stammtisch schon mal mindestens Autogramme verteilen. Einen Guten Edding bring ich mit   

Super Torsten !!

Aber auch ein dickes Lob an alle anderen Teilnehmer des Threads. Bei der Schlammschlacht ist es schon ne Leistung nicht abzubrechen. Ich glaub ich hätts getan.


----------



## Hugo (30. August 2004)

jungens...hat einer von euch ne lupine?
weil am 16.9 soll ich die teamlampe testen, cih würd sie gern gegen ne lupine antreten lassen, weiss aber nich wo ich eine her bekommen soll...also wenn jemand von euch eine hat, oder n guter freund oder so, ich würd sie nachmittags abholen udn abends wieder vorbei bringen.

@tboy
geld für den renner ging heut raus...achja, den link kann ich dir ma schicken, ich hoff dass ich bis zum wochenende das ding in händen halte, wie siehts aus mit ner tour bei passendem wetter?


----------



## Lupo (30. August 2004)

hi, bin frisch gechlort zurück  

@hogo: das ding wird am zuverlässigsten nich mit dynamos sondern mit stromaggregat, mitgeführt in einem anhänger betrieben  . Ich würde se auch gern einem vergleichstest unterwerfen und gelassen dem ergebnis entgegensehen aber leider existiert es nur in digitaler form.  

@nightrides / winterprogramm: die   hannestouren fahr ich natürlich gern wieder mit euch ob man aber einen tag festlegen soll? besser man macht´s vom wetter abhängig. 
ausserdem kommt mir da wieder der gedanke an eine rundfarhrt z.b. hanau>> dietzenbach>> heusenstamm(bis dahin eventuell?)>> offenbach>> hanau in den sinn wo sich jeder beliebig ein und ausklinken kann.

@atlantis: schwimmen, net schwitzen. aber das ne 3/4 std nonstop, dann nochn bissi planschen.

wegen ww-tour warte ich noch auf antwort obs am 11. klappt. bis jetzt wärn mir erst zu 6.  

@rennfaher:muss ich noch durchlesen aber prima schlammschlacht habt ihr geschlagen, ich hätte wahrscheinlich aufgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem kommt mir da wieder der gedanke an eine rundfarhrt z.b. hanau>> dietzenbach>> heusenstamm(bis dahin eventuell?)>> offenbach>> hanau in den sinn wo sich jeder beliebig ein und ausklinken kann.


Der Gedanke gefällt mir, ich glaube da komme ich auch zeitlich besser hin und kann mich da eher zu motivieren  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @atlantis: schwimmen, net schwitzen. aber das ne 3/4 std nonstop, dann nochn bissi planschen.


hi hi, planschen is gut ... erinnert mich an früher, da waren wir regelmäßig im Hallen/-wellenbad in Neu-Isenburg. Ich glaub ich muß doch schon mal früher mit. Nur ich glaub kaum das is ne 3/4 Std. am Stück noch schwimmen kann  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (31. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi, bin frisch gechlort zurück
> 
> @hogo: das ding wird am zuverlässigsten nich mit dynamos sondern mit stromaggregat, mitgeführt in einem anhänger betrieben  . Ich würde se auch gern einem vergleichstest unterwerfen und gelassen dem ergebnis entgegensehen aber leider existiert es nur in digitaler form.


Da haste mich ja schön rangekriegt.   Meine interessierte Anfrage wie man sowas hinkriegt per Geheim- PN an Dich hat sich dann wohl erledigt  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @nightrides / winterprogramm: die   hannestouren fahr ich natürlich gern wieder mit euch ob man aber einen tag festlegen soll? besser man macht´s vom wetter abhängig.
> ausserdem kommt mir da wieder der gedanke an eine rundfarhrt z.b. hanau>> dietzenbach>> heusenstamm(bis dahin eventuell?)>> offenbach>> hanau in den sinn wo sich jeder beliebig ein und ausklinken kann.


Die B-Tour wird auch nicht unbedingt festgelegt. In der Regel werd ich sie eben Dienstags anbieten wenns von mir und den Mitstreitern aus geht und wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Ggfls. wird Sie auch mal am Mittwoch statt finden. Ich finds halt gut wenn man weiß, daß in der Regel (wenn eben nichts dazwischen kommt) zwei feste Termine in der Woche angeboten werden wo man mitfahrn kann. Außerdem kommt man sich dann auch nicht ins Gehege und muß sich ggfls. für die eine oder andere Tour entscheiden. *Und ich kann auf alle Fälle zweimal unter der Woche mit Euch biken !!! *    Na ja, irgendwie kriegen wirs wieder hin. Wie letztes Jahr auch schon   

Gegen ne Rundfahrt hab ich auch nix. Können wir gerne probieren aber ob es klappt ??  Fahrzeiten von A nach B müssen bekannt sein, die Zeiten, an denen man die Treffpunkte vereinbart, müssen von beiderseiten eingehalten werden. Ich hab nämlich keine Lust in verschwitzt in der Kälte zu warten und auszukühlen. Ansonsten wie immer gerne  

Mallorca Ihr habts ja gehört...Yakko sucht noch einen Mitfahrer und würd sich dann ggfls. noch mit anschließen. Momentan sind wir ja 4 Personen ich hab aber immer noch drei Doppelzimmer reserviert (76,20 Euro pro Zimmer und Nacht, 4 Sterne, Sauna. 27.01.05 -31.01.05). RR' Verleih vor Ort mit Routenvorschläge. Also man kann noch aufspringen   Ende September/Anfang Oktober storniere ich dann allerdings das dritte Zimmer wenn sich niemand mehr findet.


----------



## Google (31. August 2004)

Ach so.... und heute bin ich ja wieder wie am Sonntag unterwegs: Am Main entlang bis Mainflingen, dann rüber bis nach Rückersbach, die Schlucht wieder runtergeheizt  und bei den Wasserwerken nochmals Höhenmeter aufnehmen....dann gehts wieder zurück. Circa 69 Km, gute 3 Stunden Fahrtzeit. Ich kann ab 17:00 Uhr. Wer mit will bitte melden.

Das wars jetzt. 

Frank


----------



## Ippie (31. August 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Respekt von meiner Seite für die tolle Plazierung. Natürlich auch wieder ein toller Bericht/Bilder. Ich habe zwar für die nächsten Jahre auch einige Ziele gesteckt, aber so weit vorne werde ich wohl nie kommen. Nur schon vom Alter und dem Zeitaufwand eben. 
Aber schön zu sehen, wie weit man mit Fleiß, Ergeiz, gutem Gerät und der passenden Freundin kommen kann. Respekt! 
Jetzt wird es langsam Zeit sich auf' s Podest vorzubereiten.  

Glückwunsch auch an die anderen Marathonisti. 

@[email protected] ich bin heute im Odenwald. Wird nichts mit einer Maintour.

Vorschläge für den Winter haben wir ja jetzt. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch fahren uns warten bis es Winter wird  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (31. August 2004)

Verräter !!!    


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nameless ... GOIL ein weitere Dietzebäscher. Mach Dir kein Kopp, die Kondition kommt ganz von allein. Denn Spaß gibts ab der ersten Minute
> Auf komm mit in den "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread, dann sind die Dietzebacher schon zu dritt und können nen Gegenpohl zu dem ganzen Hanau-Gesocks   bilden  Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Verräter !!!



Upps !!! erwischt  Jetzt lasse se mich net mer nach Hanau rein  

KNADE    

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Upps !!! erwischt  Jetzt lasse se mich net mer nach Hanau rein
> 
> KNADE
> 
> Erdi01


Na ja, bei der nächsten Tour gibste mal ne Runde Powerriegel aus. Oder was meinen die anderen Hanauer ?  Reicht das für einen Dietzebäscher Sauburm    

@ Erdi @ Dein Flitesattel hab ich jetzt zwei Touren getestet. Erste Tour kaum Komplikationen, zweite Tour wieder wund am Hintern. Ich könnt am Rad drehen  Einmal Probleme immer Probleme ?? Mein bestes Stück ist leider auch immer ein bißchen taub..das hat ich vor Deinem Sattel nicht ( Bei Dir soweit noch alles funktionsfähig?   ).

Hab nochmal ne Frage zur Sattelneigung....der S. soll ja gerade sein. Beim Fully die Einstellung bevor man sozusagen draufsitzt oder wenn der Dämpfer aufgrund des Gewichtes in seine Stellung gegangen ist ?? Bei zweiterem habe ich dann allerdings das Problem das ich den Sattel schlecht einstellen kann..Sitz ja drauf  Wie habt Ihr Eure Sättel eingestellt ?? Habt Ihr mal ähnliche Probleme mit Wundscheuern gehabt und wie habt Ihr es abgestellt ? Für die Tipps bin ich echt dankbar  

Sind für Donnerstag irgendwelche Touren geplant ?? Bitte meld, meld


----------



## Sakir (1. September 2004)

Morsche


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nochmal ne Frage zur Sattelneigung....der S. soll ja gerade sein. Beim Fully die Einstellung bevor man sozusagen draufsitzt oder wenn der Dämpfer aufgrund des Gewichtes in seine Stellung gegangen ist ?? Bei zweiterem habe ich dann allerdings das Problem das ich den Sattel schlecht einstellen kann..Sitz ja drauf  Wie habt Ihr Eure Sättel eingestellt ?? Habt Ihr mal ähnliche Probleme mit Wundscheuern gehabt und wie habt Ihr es abgestellt ? Für die Tipps bin ich echt dankbar


meine Sattel habe ich am RR genau gerade (Wasserwaage) und am MTB vorne leicht geneigt.
Der Flite passt bei 95% aller Är**he.... villeicht bist du bei den 5% dabei   
Wenn du aber schon eine wunde stelle hast, wird die bei keinem Sattel heilen...

Michael


----------



## Lupo (1. September 2004)

Moin Jungs.
eben wurde mir der Termin (11.09.) für die WW Tour bestätigt.   Jetzt müssen wir uns noch über die Startzeit usw einig werden. MM und ich fahren schon Freitag abend hin und bleiben bis Sonntag. Fürn Samstag nach der Tour ist ja wie schon gesagt noch    geplant.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi @ Dein Flitesattel hab ich jetzt zwei Touren getestet. Erste Tour kaum Komplikationen, zweite Tour wieder wund am Hintern. Ich könnt am Rad drehen  Einmal Probleme immer Probleme ?? Mein bestes Stück ist leider auch immer ein bißchen taub..das hat ich vor Deinem Sattel nicht ( Bei Dir soweit noch alles funktionsfähig?   ).
> 
> Hab nochmal ne Frage zur Sattelneigung....der S. soll ja gerade sein. Beim Fully die Einstellung bevor man sozusagen draufsitzt oder wenn der Dämpfer aufgrund des Gewichtes in seine Stellung gegangen ist ?? Bei zweiterem habe ich dann allerdings das Problem das ich den Sattel schlecht einstellen kann..Sitz ja drauf  Wie habt Ihr Eure Sättel eingestellt ?? Habt Ihr mal ähnliche Probleme mit Wundscheuern gehabt und wie habt Ihr es abgestellt ? Für die Tipps bin ich echt dankbar



also ich hab keinerlei Probs mit Flite. Hab allerdings auch kein sonderlich anspruchsvollen A...

Hab am Fully auch die Sattelspitze geneigt. Einfach ausprobieren, bis es passt.

Könnte auch an Deiner Radlerhose liegen (Nähte schlecht, aufgegangen etc.)
Ansosnten gerade bei längeren Touren mit Melkfett o.ä. den Allerwertesten gut einschmieren. 

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (1. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs.
> eben wurde mir der Termin (11.09.) für die WW Tour bestätigt.   Jetzt müssen wir uns noch über die Startzeit usw einig werden. MM und ich fahren schon Freitag abend hin und bleiben bis Sonntag. Fürn Samstag nach der Tour ist ja wie schon gesagt noch    geplant.


also mir isses wurscht wann !

was soll noch an Getränke und Essen mitgebracht werden ? jeder für sich oder gemeinsame Verpflegung ???

Ich werde wohl mit dem Auto fahren und kann noch 2 Personen incl Fahrräder mitnehmen !

@Google : kurier deinen PoPo mal aus.. dann teste es nochmal... wenn er wund ist, hat es doch keinen Sinn... da tut jeder Sattel weh !

Michael


----------



## Google (1. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs.
> eben wurde mir der Termin (11.09.) für die WW Tour bestätigt.   Jetzt müssen wir uns noch über die Startzeit usw einig werden. MM und ich fahren schon Freitag abend hin und bleiben bis Sonntag. Fürn Samstag nach der Tour ist ja wie schon gesagt noch    geplant.


Soweit ich weiß, dürfte der 11.te noch frei sein. Näheres weiß ich heute abend wenn ich mit Iris gesprochen habe. @[email protected] Geb mir doch mal den Zielort damit ich mit meinem Routenplaner spielen kann.
Habt Ihr gute Gründe parat warum ich Frau und Kind evtl. mitnehmen könnte ?? Dann hätt ich ein besseres Gefühl als die Zwei alleine zu lassen. Überschlagen müßt Ihr Euch jetzt nicht..werde auch so mitkommen wenn ich heutabend net doch noch ein Termin erfahre  

@[email protected] Auf Dein Angebot des Mitnehmens komm ich gerne zurück. Und wegen dem Sattel: Mein Hintern war schon ausgeheilt...jetzt nimmer  Ich habe schon ne leichte  Sattelneigung und schmiere auch reichlich Melkfett vor der Tour...Ich werd wohl an der Neigung noch ein bißchen experimentieren müssen. Scheinbar kommen auch die Radlerunterhosen von Tschibo nicht so gut. Mich wunderts halt nur, daß ich ein Jahr ohne Probs fahren konnte, ob nun mit oder ohne Sattelneigung/mit oder ohne Radlerhose.

Ps. Was ist eigentlich aus meiner  PM an Dich geworden ? Und...habt Ihr schon die Transportkoffer für Malle resevieren lassen ?? Die RR's für Ippie und mich sind schon gebongt  Noch 5 Monate


----------



## Sakir (1. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. Was ist eigentlich aus meiner  PM an Dich geworden ? Und...habt Ihr schon die Transportkoffer für Malle resevieren lassen ?? Die RR's für Ippie und mich sind schon gebongt  Noch 5 Monate


PM... ohh ja, da war ja was.. *ggg*

Koffer.. hmm ja zu 90%, weiss aber noch nicht genau, ob ich nett den Karton von Rose nehmen soll !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (1. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, dürfte der 11.te noch frei sein. Näheres weiß ich heute abend wenn ich mit Iris gesprochen habe. @[email protected] Geb mir doch mal den Zielort damit ich mit meinem Routenplaner spielen kann.
> Habt Ihr gute Gründe parat warum ich Frau und Kind evtl. mitnehmen könnte ?? Dann hätt ich ein besseres Gefühl als die Zwei alleine zu lassen. Überschlagen müßt Ihr Euch jetzt nicht..werde auch so mitkommen wenn ich heutabend net doch noch ein Termin erfahre



@[email protected] weil ich meine Familie auch gerne mitnehmen würde. Evtl. sogar das WE. Bis auf das wir am 11.09 einen Termin ausgemacht hatten, war nichts an diesem Tag  Aber im WW läßt es sich auch treffen.

Volker


----------



## Lupo (1. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, dürfte der 11.te noch frei sein. Näheres weiß ich heute abend wenn ich mit Iris gesprochen habe. @[email protected] Geb mir doch mal den Zielort damit ich mit meinem Routenplaner spielen kann.
> Habt Ihr gute Gründe parat warum ich Frau und Kind evtl. mitnehmen könnte ?? Dann hätt ich ein besseres Gefühl als die Zwei alleine zu lassen. Überschlagen müßt Ihr Euch jetzt nicht..werde auch so mitkommen wenn ich heutabend net doch noch ein Termin erfahre  ...:


der Zielort ist Montabaur, genaueres weiss ich noch net. Den Grund Frau und Kind mitzunehmen liefert Fam. Ippie.
Da z. Zt. die e-mail Verbindung in den WW net funzt kann ich zu     derzeit keine Auskünfte erteilen. An dem Problem wird gearbeitet.


----------



## Google (1. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] weil ich meine Familie auch gerne mitnehmen würde. Evtl. sogar das WE. Bis auf das wir am 11.09 einen Termin ausgemacht hatten, war nichts an diesem Tag  Aber im WW läßt es sich auch treffen.
> 
> Volker


  Oohhh  Wie peinlich. Ich hatte meinem Terminplaner (Iris  ) aber schon Input gegeben, so daß unser Termin nicht in Vergessenheit geraten wäre. Aber so wie es jetzt ist umso besser. Da gibts jetzt auch keine Ausflüchte und ich komm dann mit dem kompletten Fuchsbau  

@ Sakir @ Wir fahren dann im eigenen Auto. Trotzdem Danke. Aber wenn Du willst, kannste jetzt mit uns fahrn    

@ Lupo @ Ab wann am besten im WW ?? Wir fahren Samstags an und zurück. Unser Grillfleisch bringen wir selbst mit. Was noch ?? Salate (Fegro   ) ?? Kohle, Grill, etc. ?? Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit  

Ich freu mich schon. Hoffentlich wirds Wetter gut !! Watt dann ??

Frank

Nachtrag: @ Lupo @ Da warste mit dem Post etwas schneller..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2004)

@Lupo ... wie weit is en das eigentlich weg ... Fahrzeit  Und was für eine Tour is eigentlich geplant. So KM, HM, Steckenprofil.

Ich hab mir für den 12. eigentlich vorgenommen meine erste RTF zu fahren, sind 115 KM und ein paar Hundert HM. Weis jetzt nich ob ich mir beides zutrau, drum meine Frage nach Strecke etc. ... Eigentlich will ich auch am 11. mit.  

@Sakir ... wie hältst Du das mit 11. und 12. hattest ja auch vor die RTF zu fahren. Und wenn Du Montabaur selber mim Auto fährst würd ich nen PLatz bei Dir buchen  

So, was jetzt ... HUNGER ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (1. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo ... wie weit is en das eigentlich weg ... Fahrzeit  Und was für eine Tour is eigentlich geplant. So KM, HM, Steckenprofil....Erdi01


Montabaur liegt zwischen Limburg und dem Dernbacher Dreieck, dürfte so in einer guten Std. auf der A3 zu erreichen sein. Über die Tour weiss ich nix genaues noch net weil die e-mail immer noch net geht  aber wie ich den Stefan so kenne schätze ich 60km, 1300 - 1500 hm.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2004)

So, erstmal alles gelesen ... Nachschlag ...



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Koffer.. hmm ja zu 90%, weiss aber noch nicht genau, ob ich nett den Karton von Rose nehmen soll !
> 
> Michael


auch meine Überlegung, der Rose Karton kostet soviel wie das Leihen und den kann man sicher auch mehrfach nutzen ... eins is mir jetzt schon klar, unser erstes Mal Malle is garantiert nicht das letzte Mal ...   


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar kommen auch die Radlerunterhosen von Tschibo nicht so gut. :


wie  ... Du hast Radlerunterhose und Radlerhose drüber ... oder watt  

Erdi01


----------



## s-geronimo (2. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Montabaur liegt zwischen Limburg und dem Dernbacher Dreieck, dürfte so in einer guten Std. auf der A3 zu erreichen sein. Über die Tour weiss ich nix genaues noch net weil die e-mail immer noch net geht  aber wie ich den Stefan so kenne schätze ich 60km, 1300 - 1500 hm.



servus,

als einer eurer ww-guides melde ich mich dann auch mal zu wort   

wie lupo schon richtig geschätzt hat, ist die tour etwa 60km lang bei ca 1200hm; je nach lust und laune der truppe erweiterbar   
ein höhenprofil stelle ich die tage mal hier rein.

der startort ist HORBACH. ich würde aber sagen, das wir uns am samstag morgen (uhrzeit ?) bei mir zuhause (montabaur) treffen und dann gemeinsam da rüber fahren (ich weiß nicht, ob horbach im navi-system auftaucht    ). gilt auch für lupo am freitag abend.

zum   , würde ich sagen, bringt jeder sein fleisch selbst mit. für salate, beilagen und grillzeug sorgen wir. wegen der getränke könnt ihr mir noch bescheid geben wie das laufen soll.

gruß
geronimo

p.s.  und bestellt gutes wetter


----------



## maixle (2. September 2004)

Gudde,

dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Worte. Vor knapp 1.5 Wochen wohlbehalten aus meinem Bike-Urlaub in Serfaus zurückgekehrt. Was soll ich zu meinem Urlaub sagen...einfach sagenhaft...am besten selbst hinfahren und ausprobieren. Ich war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal dort  .

Am 11.9. würde ich zwar auch gerne mitkommen, insbesondere, wenn es in Richtung Heimat geht...muss aber leider absagen  , da ich in Dudenhofen (Rodgau) am 24h-Lauf "Gemeinsam mit Behinderten" (www.24hlauf.de) werden. Aber ich wünsche Euch viel Spass dabei. Ihr werdet den Westerwald mögen...etwas ganz anderes als der Spessart.

...wird momentan wohl auch noch nen Weilchen dauern bis ich wieder zum Fahren komme,  denn mein Bike liegt leider auseinandergenommen zuhause. Warte derzeit auf meinen neuen Rahmen und entsprechende Gabel, aber das verzögert sich noch ein Weilchen (Lieferprobleme -> Neuigkeiten erst am Montag nach der Eurobike). Aber ich hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr noch was wird, vielleicht dann sogar auch mit meiner Frau (@Miss Marple: Dann bist Du auch nicht mehr so alleine  )

@SteelManni: ...bzgl. des oben angesprochenen Rahmens könnte es durchaus sein, dass wir doch bald unter derselben Flagge fahren  .

In diesem Sinne 
Maixle

Steel is real


----------



## Sakir (2. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> auch meine Überlegung, der Rose Karton kostet soviel wie das Leihen und den kann man sicher auch mehrfach nutzen ... eins is mir jetzt schon klar, unser erstes Mal Malle is garantiert nicht das letzte Mal ...


Ich habe heute den Mietvertrag der Box für den Zeitraum bekommen.....
  die wollen tatsächlich   80 Euronen haben   
Lass uns demnächst dann die Pappbox bei Rose bestellen !



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... wie hältst Du das mit 11. und 12. hattest ja auch vor die RTF zu fahren. Und wenn Du Montabaur selber mim Auto fährst würd ich nen PLatz bei Dir buchen


Na klar ist bei mir noch ein Platz frei .
Das dürfte doch kein Problem werden, da wir nicht auf der Flucht sind !
auch wenn ich den RTF lansgamer fahre, am 11ten werde ich jedefalls 10000%tig dabei sein... und den 12ten werden wir auch schaffen   

@s-geronimo: ist gebongt ! ! !

"wunder Hintern" ich kann nur empfehlen.. keine Unterhose und dann eine Gute Hose ! ich fahre auch die TCM (Tchibo) Hosen und habe mir nun eine PearlIzumi (auf anraten von BikeActive) geholt... der Unterschied ist gewaltig   , ich sag mal einfach so... für kleine Touren und den Weg zur arbeit sind die TCM bestens, wenn es aber dann länger wird ziehe ich die "gute" an ! ! !

@Google: danke, werde aber selbst fahren !

Michael


----------



## Google (2. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> "wunder Hintern" ich kann nur empfehlen.. keine Unterhose und dann eine Gute Hose ! ich fahre auch die TCM (Tchibo) Hosen und habe mir nun eine PearlIzumi (auf anraten von BikeActive) geholt... der Unterschied ist gewaltig   , ich sag mal einfach so... für kleine Touren und den Weg zur arbeit sind die TCM bestens, wenn es aber dann länger wird ziehe ich die "gute" an ! ! !


Darf man fragen Wieviel ?


----------



## Sakir (2. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man fragen Wieviel ?


ich würde mal sagen, die fangen bei 40 Euro´s an !
nach oben wie immer offen *g* schau sie dir beim Bike Active einfach mal an, da sieht man die qualität. Günther wollte mal ein paar bestellen, da er nur noch 1ne da hatte !

Michael


----------



## Hugo (2. September 2004)

sachtma jungs, die idee gabs ja schonma wurde dann aber erstma verworfen.
hätte nicht doch jemand lust und laune sonntags früh um 3 ins auto zu steigen und richtung friedrichshafen zu fahrn.

alein lohnts sich nich, auch wenn der spritpreis wieder gefallen is, aber wenn sich n paar leute zusammen tun könnts evtl. interessant werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. September 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sachtma jungs, die idee gabs ja schonma wurde dann aber erstma verworfen.
> hätte nicht doch jemand lust und laune sonntags früh um 3 ins auto zu steigen und richtung friedrichshafen zu fahrn.
> 
> alein lohnts sich nich, auch wenn der spritpreis wieder gefallen is, aber wenn sich n paar leute zusammen tun könnts evtl. interessant werden



Sorry, Hugo. bei som schönen Wetter stell ich mich net 800km auf die Bahn für nen paar fahrräder zu gucken.  

Am WE bin ich in Fürth, Samstags können wir da was reissen


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute den Mietvertrag der Box für den Zeitraum bekommen.....
> die wollen tatsächlich   80 Euronen haben
> Lass uns demnächst dann die Pappbox bei Rose bestellen !


Die hamm wohl den A... offen. Da kostet die Box ja weniger als die Hälfte. Gut dann lass uns demnächst die Box bestellen. Macht einer von uns, spart Porto  ... Ich Idiot hab Vorgestern bei denen was bestellt  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar ist bei mir noch ein Platz frei .
> Das dürfte doch kein Problem werden, da wir nicht auf der Flucht sind !
> auch wenn ich den RTF lansgamer fahre, am 11ten werde ich jedefalls 10000%tig dabei sein... und den 12ten werden wir auch schaffen


also gut, dann machen wir das so ...

... @Lupo, hier is meine Zusage  ...

... dann werd ich/wir unseren ersten RTF ganz locker angehen. Wie war das: Der Weg is das Ziel  

Ach nochwas ... macht blos kein Termin nach Mitternacht aus  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (2. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... @Lupo, hier is meine Zusage  ...
> 
> ... dann werd ich/wir unseren ersten RTF ganz locker angehen. Wie war das: Der Weg is das Ziel


ganz meiner Meinung ! ! !



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Am WE bin ich in Fürth, Samstags können wir da was reissen


demnächst sagst du mal früher, das du nach Fürth fährst....grrrr  
ausser ihr wollt...alleine.... dann isses i.O.

Michael


----------



## Google (3. September 2004)

Hei

gestern bin ich ja mal ne angesagte Tour im Kreis Offenbach Thread mitgefahrn. Lupo und Miss Marple hab ich auch mal wieder gesehen   Es waren so gut 80 Km die ich mit An- und Abreise gefahrn bin...Und siehe da:

Obwohl mein Hintern noch etwas wund von der letzten Tour war hab ich nix gemerkt  Vor der Tour gestern hatte ich im Stress noch versucht die Sattelstellung zu ändern und hab Sie gegenüber vorher in der Neigung ziiemlich stark verändert. Wollt ich eigentlich gar nicht aber zur Korrektur war keine Zeit. Jedenfalls sitz ich jetzt wieder richtig auf den Sitzhöckern und hab mom. keine Probs  

@ s-geronimo @ Ich drück uns die Daumen für schönes Wetter. Wär doch schön wenn man mal zusammenkommt und sich kennenlernt  Wie meinst Du das mit den Getränken ? Ein Bierchen könnt ich vetragen, mehr nicht. Muß ja wieder zurück fahren. Ich würd mich natürlich an allen Aufwendungen die Ihr habt finanziell beteiligen. 

Und: Gibt's für die zwei nichtbikenden Frauen und zwei Kinder ein paar Möglichkeiten, sich während der Tour die Zeit zu vertreiben ? Ist Montabaur sehenswert ? Shopping ? Tierparks etc. Muß nix super großes sein. Meine Frau wollte auch mal in "Meine Stadt.de" reinschauen.

@ Maixle @ Ich dacht schon Du wärst zum reinen Leser mutiert   Wenn Du Dein neues Bike hast gibts keine Ausreden mehr !! Nett das es im Keller verrostet  

@ Ippie @ Eigentlich hab ich für Bad Orb Null Bock    Ich bin schon ganz auf die stressfreien und langen Touren eingestellt. Racemotivation = Null. Ich werd wohl aber mitfahrn....Wegen der 25 Euronen und wegen Dir.... Schatzebutzle


----------



## s-geronimo (3. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ s-geronimo @ Ich drück uns die Daumen für schönes Wetter. Wär doch schön wenn man mal zusammenkommt und sich kennenlernt  Wie meinst Du das mit den Getränken ? Ein Bierchen könnt ich vetragen, mehr nicht. Muß ja wieder zurück fahren. Ich würd mich natürlich an allen Aufwendungen die Ihr habt finanziell beteiligen.
> 
> Und: Gibt's für die zwei nichtbikenden Frauen und zwei Kinder ein paar Möglichkeiten, sich während der Tour die Zeit zu vertreiben ? Ist Montabaur sehenswert ? Shopping ? Tierparks etc. Muß nix super großes sein. Meine Frau wollte auch mal in "Meine Stadt.de" reinschauen.



moin google,
wegen dem wetter mache ich mir keine gedanken. dafür seid ihr zuständig    

wegen den getränken wollten wir nur wissen, ob und wenn ja, was wir organisieren sollen.

ganz in der nähe von horbach ist der tierpark "gackenbach" (ca. 1,5km). ist nicht sooo groß; kann man sich aber ansehen (ich glaube, bis oktober hat die sommer-rodelbahn geöffnet).
montabaur ist bestimmt sehenswert; mit kleiner shoppingmeile für die frauen und besichtigung vom schloss (leider nur von außen).

die höhenprofile stelle ich am wochenende rein.

gruß
gernim


----------



## Ippie (3. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

@[email protected] Schade, das Du keine richtige Lust auf die Spessartchallenge. Ich bin so richtig heiß drauf. Aber wegen mir mußt Du nicht mitfahren. Ich habe gestern in zuversicht, daß das Wetter so schön bleibt, meine Rennschlappen (Comp S light) wieder aufgezogen. Der Rollwiderstand ist beim little Albert doch erheblich höher und ich will mich ja nicht künstlich bremsen. 
Ich werde heute abend schon meine Startnummer abholen. Die Zeiten haben die Orber wieder geschickt gelegt. Freitag von 17-20 Uhr, Samstag von 11-14 Uhr und Sonntag von 7-8:30 Uhr.  Nudelparty ist am Samstag ab 19:30 Uhr.  Die wollen wohl, daß man das ganze WE in Orb abhängt.  

Für die Westerwaldtour werden wir alle unsere Räder mitnehmen. Keine Angst, der Rest der Familie fährt Ihre eigene Runde. 
Gestern hat meine Tochter doch die 5 km Schallmauer durchbrochen. Mit 5 Jahren und einem 12" Rad nicht schlecht. Wir hatten einen Schnitt von 6,9. Heute bekommt sie Ihr neues Rad mit 3 Gängen und 20". Da gehts dann ab  

@[email protected] die Wiese zum campen ist doch groß genug?, oder? Das Zelt ist ja klein.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (3. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] die Wiese zum campen ist doch groß genug?, oder? Das Zelt ist ja klein.



ja, sollte kein problem sein. platz satt; allerdings ist das kein englischer rasen. mit unebenheiten ist zu rechnen.  
und für kälteschutz solltet ihr auch sorgen. wir sind im westerwald und da pfeift der wind ja bekanntlich


----------



## mischuwi (3. September 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sachtma jungs, die idee gabs ja schonma wurde dann aber erstma verworfen.
> hätte nicht doch jemand lust und laune sonntags früh um 3 ins auto zu steigen und richtung friedrichshafen zu fahrn.
> 
> allein lohnts sich nich, auch wenn der spritpreis wieder gefallen is, aber wenn sich n paar leute zusammen tun könnts evtl. interessant werden


 Da wäre ich sofort dabei, wenn ich mich nicht um den Bad-Orber-Spessartkurs quälen müsste. Irgendwie werde ich es glaube ich nie schaffen nach Friedrichshafen zu kommen. (Auch wenn ich dieses Jahr schon nen ganzes Stück näher dran bin, als die letzten Jahre   ) Aber kannst den Babu ja mal anfragen. Der fährt auf jeden Fall, weil er als zukünftiger Leistungsträger unseres Teams auf besondere Einladung von Bernd mal zu den DIMB-Leuten kommen soll. Vllt gibt es da noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit.





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hab ich für Bad Orb Null Bock    Ich bin schon ganz auf die stressfreien und langen Touren eingestellt. Racemotivation = Null. Ich werd wohl aber mitfahrn


 Na Na Na!!!! In letzter Minute kneifen mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden gilt aber nich!  





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ...Spessartchallenge. Ich bin so richtig heiß drauf.


 SO will ich das hören! DAS is ne gesunde Einstellung!   





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern hat meine Tochter doch die 5 km Schallmauer durchbrochen. Mit 5 Jahren und einem 12" Rad nicht schlecht. Wir hatten einen Schnitt von 6,9. Heute bekommt sie Ihr neues Rad mit 3 Gängen und 20". Da gehts dann ab


 Kleines Rechenquiz: Ich bin gestern zwölfmal so weit und 4,13mal so schnell den Main hinauf gefahren. Und das ganze mit 2,17mal größeren Laufrädern. Jetzt die Frage: Wie groß war der Nudelteller, den ich mir nachher reingetan habe?   

In diesem Sinne bis Sonntag!


----------



## Ippie (3. September 2004)

@[email protected] bei dem Bummeltempo   tippe ich auf 250 g Nudeln mit 92g Tomatensoße. Genau eine Miracolipackung  . Stimmts oder hab ich recht.
Da hast Du ja schon Energie für Sonntag

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (3. September 2004)

moin zusamme,
gestern beim Eisschlecken kam google und mir die Idee, nächste Woche bei schönem Wetter mal früher die Arbeit hinzuschmeissen und an die Hohemark zu fahren. Warum bedarf ja keiner weiteren Erklärung   Wer noch Lust zu sowas hat oder z.B. grad Urlaub kann sich gern anschliessen. Den/die Termine können wir ja dann hier abstimmen und für uneinsichtige Cheffen gibts in meiner Gallerie das entsprechendeFormular  

@sakir: sorry, aber die Idee zu fahren wurde 15 min vorher erst konkret geboren.

@mischuwi: nett hochgerechnet aber von einem Dibbelinsch wenn auch von einem frischgebackenen erwarte ich min. 10 Stellen hinterm Komma.  

@s-geronimo: freu mich schon auf nächstes WE


----------



## Sakir (3. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Wer noch Lust zu sowas hat oder z.B. grad Urlaub kann sich gern anschliessen.


Huhu
also ich bin bei Hohemark dabei ! Termin mir wurscht.....habe immer Zeit.. da *URLAUB* 

Michael


----------



## Lupo (3. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> also ich bin bei Hohemark dabei ! Termin mir wurscht.....habe immer Zeit.. da *URLAUB*
> 
> Michael


    da muss ich schonmal net allein fahrn


----------



## Google (3. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin zusamme,
> gestern beim Eisschlecken kam google und mir die Idee, nächste Woche bei schönem Wetter mal früher die Arbeit hinzuschmeissen und an die Hohemark zu fahren. Warum bedarf ja keiner weiteren Erklärung   Wer noch Lust zu sowas hat oder z.B. grad Urlaub kann sich gern anschliessen. Den/die Termine können wir ja dann hier abstimmen und für uneinsichtige Cheffen gibts in meiner Gallerie das entsprechendeFormular
> 
> @sakir: sorry, aber die Idee zu fahren wurde 15 min vorher erst konkret geboren.
> ...


Ei Du bist aber nett, daß Du Deinen Mitarbeitern so ein Formular zur Verfügung stellst.  

Wegen der Taunustour hab ich mal in meinen "vollbespickten" Terminkalender geschaut......Ich könnte diesmal nur von Montag bis Freitag...Am Wochenende muß ich mal was tun    

Spass beiseite, ich kann so gegen 15:30 Uhr schon am Parkplatz Hohemark sein. Uhrzeit stellt ne Ausnahme von der Regel dar, da sie uns die Arbeitszeit (Verweilzeit   ) erhöht haben und ich sonst nicht auf meine Wochen_"arbeitszeit"_ komme   Aber so alle 2 Wochen kann man das mal machen...Montag und Freitag kann ich nicht !! 

@ Ippie, Mischuwi @ Schön das Ihr für Bad Orb so motiviert seid. Ich glaub ich kann das nur für richtig große Events mit vielen Fahrern. Ich fahr halt mal mit..Die Betonung liegt auf "Halt mal" ......Na ja, bissi schneller wirds vielleicht schon


----------



## Ippie (3. September 2004)

@[email protected] so viel kleiner wie in Schotten ist es aber nicht. Es werden schon 200 Starter sein. Bis jetzt sind 114 bei der langen Strecke und 72 bei der kurzen Strecke gemeldet. Und nachgemeldet wird auch noch. Wir kommen auf jeden Fall unter die ersten 100!   Hoffe ich! Ziel ist wie immer unter die besten 50% zu kommen.

Volker


----------



## Lupo (3. September 2004)

hi jungs,

meld mich ab in den ODW. hab uns selber ne Bescheinigung ausgestellt und auch gleich genehmigt!  
@ippie: musste auch mal probieren, funzt wirklich  

viel Spass und Erfolg bei der Callenge   bis Sonntag Abend

Wolfgang


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bekommt sie Ihr neues Rad mit 3 Gängen und 20". Da gehts dann ab


Was hab ihr den gekauft und was hat es in etwa gekostet, bin auch auf der suche für meine "große". Das Pflichtenheft hat die gleichen Kerndaten 20" und 3Gänge und diese hier auch noch kein MTB verschnitt, Mädchenfahrrad.

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja helfen.

@ll

Der ein oder andere kann sich vielleicht noch an letztes Jahr erinnern so an eine der ersten "gemeinsamen" fahrten. Diese fand damals in Neuses statt!

Klingelts 

Ich rede von der CTF des Neuseser MTB Clubs http://www.mtb-neuses.de/
Ich werde da warscheinlich wieder mitfahren wer noch?

Ciao und schöne WE Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (3. September 2004)

@ Barracuda Also das mit der Tour in Neusses war letztes Jahr doch ganz Spaßig. Dort besteht ja kein zwang auf Zeit zu fahren ist ja in dem Sinn kein Marathon sondern ne Tour. 

Aber was doch ganz interessant ist das die größten Teilnehmer Gruppen nen Pokal bekommen also lasst uns doch den kompletten Thread teilnehmen dann ist uns doch ein Pokal sicher. 

Äusert euch mal dazu den link hat ja Barracuda schon rein gesetzt.


----------



## Sakir (3. September 2004)

Ahoi,

habe mal eine techn. Frage, kann man an der 2004er XT Kassette das größte Blatt wechseln ???
ich habe heute beim reinigen gesehen, das dieses verbogen ist, ein wenig nach innen gebogen... 
keine Ahnung wie so was passieren kann....

komplette Kassette tauschen wäre äußerst doof !

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> habe mal eine techn. Frage, kann man an der 2004er XT Kassette das größte Blatt wechseln ???
> ich habe heute beim reinigen gesehen, das dieses verbogen ist, ein wenig nach innen gebogen...
> ...


Soweit ich weis sind die Ritzel bei der XT vernietet, für die 2003 kann ich das mit gewiss hat sagen. Wenn du Schrauben siehst, besteht die Chance das du bei Rose oder Brüggelmann auch so ein Ritzel findest. 

Ciao


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. September 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda Also das mit der Tour in Neusses war letztes Jahr doch ganz Spaßig. Dort besteht ja kein zwang auf Zeit zu fahren ist ja in dem Sinn kein Marathon sondern ne Tour.
> 
> Aber was doch ganz interessant ist das die größten Teilnehmer Gruppen nen Pokal bekommen also lasst uns doch den kompletten Thread teilnehmen dann ist uns doch ein Pokal sicher.
> 
> Äusert euch mal dazu den link hat ja Barracuda schon rein gesetzt.


Das mit dem Pokal wollte Lars schon für Applied Films richten, wir werden warscheinlich massiv Werbung für den Event machen   um den Staubfänger in die Canitne zu bekommen!

Ciao


----------



## jschuetter (3. September 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht klappts ja diesmal. Wie schaut es am Sonntag mit einer Tour aus. Am besten nicht gar so früh, denn am Samstag Abend bin ich auf dem Sommerfest (ist ja eigentlich schon mehr ein Herbstfest) unserer LUG (Linux User Group).

Jörg


----------



## Google (3. September 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barracuda Also das mit der Tour in Neusses war letztes Jahr doch ganz Spaßig. Dort besteht ja kein zwang auf Zeit zu fahren ist ja in dem Sinn kein Marathon sondern ne Tour.
> 
> Aber was doch ganz interessant ist das die größten Teilnehmer Gruppen nen Pokal bekommen also lasst uns doch den kompletten Thread teilnehmen dann ist uns doch ein Pokal sicher.
> 
> Äusert euch mal dazu den link hat ja Barracuda schon rein gesetzt.


Ich find die Idee gut und wäre dabei. Aber nur wenn wir net ne Kleckergruppe vom Thread sind sondern wirklich die meisten mitmachen. Ich find wir sollten dann auch schön als ne Gruppe bis zum Ende fahren. Mit der Fahne voraus 

@ Jörg @ Ich und Ippie fahren in Bad Orb´, Miss Marple und Lupo sind in Fürth...die Anderen ???? Aber Neusses am 19.ten fährste mit ?


----------



## jschuetter (3. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find die Idee gut und wäre dabei. Aber nur wenn wir net ne Kleckergruppe vom Thread sind sondern wirklich die meisten mitmachen. Ich find wir sollten dann auch schön als ne Gruppe bis zum Ende fahren. Mit der Fahne voraus
> 
> @ Jörg @ Ich und Ippie fahren in Bad Orb´, Miss Marple und Lupo sind in Fürth...die Anderen ???? Aber Neusses am 19.ten fährste mit ?



Daraus wird wahrscheinlich nichts, denn so um diesen Dreh kommt unser Nachwuchs. 

Jörg


----------



## yakko (4. September 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @ll
> 
> Der ein oder andere kann sich vielleicht noch an letztes Jahr erinnern so an eine der ersten "gemeinsamen" fahrten. Diese fand damals in Neuses statt!
> 
> ...



Würde gerne, aber ich glaube das wird nichts: am Abend vorher gibt es eine Einweihungsparty und außerdem sind Freunde aus Kiel hier, da wird am Sonntag bestimmt beim Brunchen der Magen vollgeschlagen anstatt Sport zu treiben


----------



## Erdi01 (4. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> habe mal eine techn. Frage, kann man an der 2004er XT Kassette das größte Blatt wechseln ???
> Michael



Nö
http://www.shimano-europe.com/cycling/phpimages/product/exp_view/CS-M760.pdf

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. September 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne, aber ich glaube das wird nichts: am Abend vorher gibt es eine Einweihungsparty und außerdem sind Freunde aus Kiel hier, da wird am Sonntag bestimmt beim Brunchen der Magen vollgeschlagen anstatt Sport zu treiben


Halloooo Yakko Wie gesagt, wär doch echt mal schön als ne geschlossene Gruppe zu fahren...Wir sind dann nicht auf der Flucht, sondern machen eben mal unseren Stammtisch auf der Piste  Ich würd auch ne Kneipe für danach reservieren wenns erwünscht wird....ob ich da aber noch dabei wäre weiß ich nicht, weil ein Freund von mir Geburtstag hat.....

Und.....???? Was meinen denn jetzt  Anderen ???

Heut war ich in Bad Orb meine Startnummer abholen. Hab die ganzen Läufe gesehen, auch die, welche alle drei Disziplinen absolvieren werden. Von den Laufzeiten würd ich da glatt in der vorderen Hälfte mitlaufen.....wenn die Achillessehnen wieder mitspielen würden   Aber wann soll ich jetzt noch mit Laufen beginnen   Alles hat seine Grenzen. Man kann nicht alles haben. Aber da mal alles mitzumachen, hat mich heute schon gereizt. 

@ Ippie, Mischuwi @ Bis Morsche dann. Hab noch mal ins Streckenprofil geschaut...In den ersten 35 Km sind eigentlich fast die ganzen Hm drin. Die letzten 20 sind Kikki...Aber davor !! Ziiiemlich heftig find ich....besonders der letzte Anstieg. 300 hm auf 3 Km Hört sich nach viel Prozenten an.

Frank


----------



## Sakir (4. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 300 hm auf 3 Km Hört sich nach viel Prozenten an.


Ahoi,

also, ist ganz einfach, 1%Steigung = 1hm auf 100m länge....
also sind das wohl 10% wenn ich mich nett irre  oder   

dann wünsche ich mal bei dem Renne viel viel viel erfolg ! ! !

wegen meiner Kassette, da schau ich mal, ob ich sie event. mechn zurückbiegen kann, ansonten.. muss wohl eine neue her   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (5. September 2004)

@Lupo ... hab die Homepage vom Atlantisbad gefunden. Bin ganz erstaunt, dachte das wäre ein normales Hallenbad. Möcht ich mir mal live anschauen.

Geht ihr morgen hin? Falls ja würd ich mich gerne 18 Uhr vorm Eingang mit Euch treffen. 

Was muß mit ... Badesachen, Handtuch ... was noch  

Erdi01


----------



## s-geronimo (6. September 2004)

moin moin,

ich häng mal 3 varianten der ww-tour an.

@lupo
hast du die wegbeschreibung erhalten?


gruß´
gernim


----------



## Google (6. September 2004)

s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> 
> ich häng mal 3 varianten der ww-tour an.
> 
> ...


Hei s-geronimo, Variante drei kommt mir entgegen, bin aber für alle 3 zu haben. Bislang gibts im Internet noch keine schlechte Wetterprognose...*hoffhoff*
@ Sakir @ Kann ich auch noch bei Dir mitfahren ?? Ich fahre jetzt doch alleine.

@ Erdi, Sakir @ Mich wunderts, daß Ihr Euch zu Neusses  noch gar nicht geäußert habt. Ich dachte des wär auch was für Euch wenn wir alle mal möglichst gemeinsam starten....Volker macht auch mit @ Alle @ Und was is mit dem Rest ? Bewegt mal Eure Finger auf den Tasten....  

So, das Saisonende ist eingeläutet, Bad Orb hab ich hinter mich gebracht. Ich bins diesmal langsamer angegangen was letztlich aber keinen Nutzen brachte, weil ich wieder ab km 35-40 einiges an Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen mußte, da wieder mal mein Totpunkt einsetzte...Meine altbekannten, beidseitigen Beinkrämpfe, welche ich nur bei den Maras habe, machten sich bei Km 40 bemerkbar, richtig hatte ich sie dann bei 45/50Km und am Ziel. Weiter fahren half glücklicherweise bislang immer...Es ist wohl so, daß ich mom nur für circa 35/40 Km im (meinen) Ractempo gut bin. Schaun wir mal wie es nächstes Jahr läuft. Ippie sah ich vor mir bis 35 Km + Er war so circa 50  100 Meter immer vor mir dann ist der Sichtkontakt abgerissen....Auf den letzten 15  20 Km hat er wohl noch gute 7  8 Minuten gegenüber mir ausbauen können.

Meine Zeit bei 55 Km und 1150 Hm: 3:05...Platz 92 bei 150 Angekommenen. Das Streckenprofil war übrigens Merde da teilweise völlig falsch. @[email protected] Wieviel Hm hasten drauf gehabt ?

Grüße Frank


----------



## Sakir (6. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Kann ich auch noch bei Dir mitfahren ?? Ich fahre jetzt doch alleine.
> 
> @ Erdi, Sakir @ Mich wunderts, daß Ihr Euch zu Neusses  noch gar nicht geäußert habt. Ich dachte des wär auch was für Euch wenn wir alle mal möglichst gemeinsam starten....Volker macht auch mit @ Alle @ Und was is mit dem Rest ? Bewegt mal Eure Finger auf den Tasten....


Morsche

WW - du kannst gerne mitfahren, 3 Räder müssten auf meinen Träger passen !

Neuses - ich muss mal schauen, was am 19ten bei uns anliegt, dann gebe ich "bescheid" 

@Erdi01, MissMarple, Lupo: ich werde auch so ca. 18 Uhr im Atlantis sein !

Wir haben doch noch ein paar Touren zu absolvieren, solange es noch warm ist. Da wäre z.B.

- Erdi01 mit Messel Tour und anschliessendem Schmaus in der Schnitzelranch !
- Google Kaffee & Kuchen fahrt (BaHaBu)
- Lupo Hohemark/Feldberg
- bei Ippie war doch auch noch etwas ! ???

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (6. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,l

@[email protected] Ich habe für meine Tochter das Kettler Dumbo 2 gekauft. Kannst Du Dir auf der Seite www.kettler.de anschauen. Kostenpunkt bei Otto-Versand 250,-, beim Joh in Gelnhausen 249,-. Bekommst aber bei Nachfrage noch einen Rabatt. Ich hätte 15 Euro bekommen. Oder bei www.bike.jw-sport.de für 200,- + Versand und 10 Tage Lieferzeit.

@[email protected] Ich werde auf jeden Fall die 65 km mitfahren. Es wäre toll, wenn wir als Gruppe fahren würden. Die Startzeit ist variabel von 8:00 - 10:00 Uhr wählbar. Danach kann man sich im Vereinsheim noch zusammensetzen und was   . Auf geht's nach Neuses am 19.09.04. Alles weitere unter www.mtb-neuses.de

@[email protected] Für mich war die Spessartchallenge recht erfolgreich. Ich bin, wie in Frammersbach und Wombach sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung. Mein Ziel war für die 55 km und 1150 hm (laut meinem Ciclo habe ich 1450 hm) unter 3 Std zu bleiben. Meine Endzeit war 2:56:33! Gesamtplatz: 77, In meiner Altersklasse: 36
Jetzt zu meinen Eindrücken:

Start war 9:00 Uhr und es war recht frisch bei ca 13,5°C. Diesmal haben Google und Ich uns etwas weiter vorne in die Startaufstellung aufgereiht. Nach dem pünklichen Start ging es erstmal 500 m hinter einigen Motorrädern her und am Bahnhof wurde die Strecke freigegeben. Die meisten gaben dann erst einmal richtig Gas, da es am Anfang die Straße von Bad Orb nach Aufenau hinauf ging. In der ersten Kurve (Asphalt) hat sich der erste schon abgelegt. Wie er das geschafft hat, weiß ich nicht. Da die 35 km und 55 km Fahrer gleichzeitig gestartet sind, zog sich das Feld schnell auseinander. Als es auf dem Aufenauer Berg ins Gelände ging, merkte man gleich, daß der Boden teilweise, trotz einer Woche ohne Regen, noch sehr nass war. Aber bis auf kurze Teilstücke ging es hauptsächlich auf Wald- und Schotterwegen weiter. Bei der ersten Abfahrt, nach ca. km 6,  wollte ich die zweite Spur eröffnen und bin irgendwie hängengeblieben und bin aus einer Pedale gerutscht und habe mir den Sattel hinten auf's Steißbein geschlagen. Danach mußte ich erstmal 1-2 Min. Pause machen bis der Schmerz nachließ. Die eine Rote-Kreuz-Schwester meinte, ob sie mir den Hintern mit Salbe einreiben müsse. Ich lehnte dankend ab und meinte, so schlimm sei es auch wieder nicht. Danach ging es wieder auf die Strecke. 
Bei km 30 merkte ich, daß das ausgedruckte Höhenprofil in der Kilometerskalierung nicht ganz richtig war. Da ich die Strecke schon mal abgefahren bin, wußte ich daß ich noch nicht am Horst (letzte große 300 hm Steigung) war. Laut Profil hätte der Horst bei Km 30 anfangen sollen, ging aber erst bei Km 40 los. Nach der Bewältigung des 541m Gipfels wußte ich, jetzt kommt nichts mehr viel und habe das Tempo erhöht. Ich selbst wurde ab km 35 nicht mehr überholt. Konnte aber noch einige hinter mich lassen. Zum Ende hin waren doch noch ein paar anspruchsvolle Abfahrten, wodurch ich nicht so schnell fahren konnte, wie ich wollte, sonst wären noch einige fällig gewesen. Die letzte Abfahrt nach Orb hinein war asphaltiert und ich konnte es nochmal richtig laufen lassen (fast 70 km/h in tiefster Abfahrtsposition), da die Straße ja für Auto's gesperrt war. Schön war in Bad Orb die Zielgerade. Sie war 300 m lang und ich habe noch einen richtigen Endspurt hingelegt mit allen Kräften, die ich noch hatte.  Leider war keiner mehr da, den ich noch überrumpeln konnte. 
Diesmal hatte ich zum Rennen das erste mal einen Pulsmesser an. Ich hatte im Schnitt so 'n 160er Puls. 
Ich hatte keine Krämpfe und sonstigen Probleme und Pannen. Das war das erste mal, das mich das Rennfieber so richtig gepackt hat. Ich mußte zum Schluß nur aufpassen, daß ich nicht zu übermotiviert die Trail- und Schotterabfahrten fuhr. Sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich noch gestürzt.

so jetzt langt's

Volker


----------



## Lupo (6. September 2004)

moin,

@s-geronimo: jo, Anfahrtskizze ist da, wie weit isses eigentlich von da bis zum Startpunkt? Welche der 3 Strecken die schönste ist  Hauptsache schön trailig und trotzdem fahrbar  

für Neuses muss ich leider absagen obwohl ich bei sowas (ohne Druck) gern mal dabeigewesen wäre aber wir haben uns schon für´s Weinfest in Pünderich entschieden (und die Briedeler Schweiz    ) und auch schon andere "Weinkenner" drauf spitzgemacht, da komm ich jetzt net mehr raus  

wegen Nachmittagstaunustour geht bei mir diese Woche Di oder Do, Mi ist wegen Geburtstag net möglich.

Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (6. September 2004)

@[email protected] mir ist es auch egal. Tendenz Tour 3.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (6. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> WW - du kannst gerne mitfahren, 3 Räder müssten auf meinen Träger passen !


Danke Michael 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Neuses - ich muss mal schauen, was am 19ten bei uns anliegt, dann gebe ich "bescheid"


*hoffhoff*





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben doch noch ein paar Touren zu absolvieren, solange es noch warm ist. Da wäre z.B.
> 
> - Erdi01 mit Messel Tour und anschliessendem Schmaus in der Schnitzelranch !
> - Google Kaffee & Kuchen fahrt (BaHaBu)
> ...


Ich hatte für die BaHaBu-Tour mal den 12.tn vorgeschlagen, es hatte sich aber niemand geäußert...Gerne können wir das machen. Wir wollten ja zusammen die Guides spielen. Aber wann solls los gehen?? Nächste Wochenende geht voraussichtlich nur der 18.te wegen Neusses. Das kommende WE wäre meines Wissens noch der 25.te oder 26. te frei. Wann könnt Ihr ?? Und dann hoffe mehr noch auf gutes Wetter...





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich werde auf jeden Fall die 65 km mitfahren. Es wäre toll, wenn wir als Gruppe fahren würden. Die Startzeit ist variabel von 8:00 - 10:00 Uhr wählbar. Danach kann man sich im Vereinsheim noch zusammensetzen und was   . Auf geht's nach Neuses am 19.09.04. Alles weitere unter www.mtb-neuses.de


Auffi gehts Leute !!! Soll ich mal ne Umfrage zum Eintragen für Neusses starten ??





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Mein Ziel war für die 55 km und 1150 hm (laut meinem Ciclo habe ich 1450 hm)


Ich habs mir fast gedacht. Deswegen die Frage wegen den Hm. Ist ja ein Ding 300 hm zu unterschlagen !! Gestern auf der Strecke war ich ganz schön frustig. Da wo es hätte runter gehen sollen, gings auf einmal wieder hoch..Toll  Ich bin dann kurzeitag abgestiegen und hab en unschuldugen Streckenposten angepflaumt 


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> für Neuses muss ich leider absagen obwohl ich bei sowas (ohne Druck) gern mal dabeigewesen wäre aber wir haben uns schon für´s Weinfest in Pünderich entschieden (und die Briedeler Schweiz    ) und auch schon andere "Weinkenner" drauf spitzgemacht, da komm ich jetzt net mehr raus


Schade... 


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wegen Nachmittagstaunustour geht bei mir diese Woche Di oder Do, Mi ist wegen Geburtstag net möglich.


Der Donnerstag wäre mir lieber, weil ich Morgen wegen Bad Orb wohl noch net voll funktionstüchtig sein werde...Falls wir Donnerstags fahren will ich schon mal für ne absolut gemütliche GA-Tour Dienstags oder Mittwochs werben..Bei den schönen Wetter könnt ich mal wieder einen Cappuccino in Sulzbach vertragen...aber mach gern auch was anderes....

Tschö dann mal


----------



## s-geronimo (6. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> @s-geronimo: jo, Anfahrtskizze ist da, wie weit isses eigentlich von da bis zum Startpunkt? Welche der 3 Strecken die schönste ist  Hauptsache schön trailig und trotzdem fahrbar



bis zum startpunkt sind es etwa 10km.

tour 3 ist ok. allerdings fehlt in dem profil noch der ein oder andere single  

wann soll die tour eigendlich samstags starten; bzw. wann wollt ihr morgens in montabaur "anreisen"?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Welche der 3 Strecken die schönste ist  Hauptsache schön trailig und trotzdem fahrbar
> Wolfgang



GENAU, FAHRBAR. Auf Akrobatik hab ich kein Bock  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> - Erdi01 mit Messel Tour und anschliessendem Schmaus in der Schnitzelranch !
> Michael


können wir jederzeit machen, auch unter der Woche. Sollte wegen Biergarten halt bald erfolgen, solang das Wetter mitspielt.


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich werde auf jeden Fall die 65 km mitfahren. Es wäre toll, wenn wir als Gruppe fahren würden. Die Startzeit ist variabel von 8:00 - 10:00 Uhr wählbar. Danach kann man sich im Vereinsheim noch zusammensetzen und was   . Auf geht's nach Neuses am 19.09.04. Alles weitere unter www.mtb-neuses.de
> Volker


weis noch nicht wie mein WE aussieht. Werd mich kurzfristig entscheiden. Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune ... und ob ich lieber MTB oder RR fahren will, im Moment bin ich eher auf em RR Trip  

@Google ... ich werd morgen abend mim Renner ne Runde drehen. Wenn Du Dich anschließen willst, so 17:45 in Dtz. @Sakir ... auch Lust  

So, hab ich was vergessen  ... Nö, denk nicht

Erdi01


----------



## Google (6. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google ... ich werd morgen abend mim Renner ne Runde drehen. Wenn Du Dich anschließen willst, so 17:45 in Dtz. @Sakir ... auch Lust


 Gerne. Ich muß aber abwarten was sich jetzt mit unserer Taunustour ergibt..Von der Uhrzeit her werd ich wohl Licht mitnehmen müssen. Mal schauen ob ich mich mit meinem Cross in Deinen Windschatten hängen muß[email protected] Sakir @ Falls Du mitfährst verfahr ich mich auch net nach Dietzenbach  

Übrigens: Falls die Taunustour morgen steigt und 16:30 Uhr anvisiert wird, müßt ich es noch heuteabend wissen, weil ich dann meine Bike und die Radklamotten schon mit auf die Arbeit nehmen müßte (um 22:00 Uhr geh ich zu Bett  ). Aber wie gesagt: Bin noch ein bisschen platt für den Taunus. Donnerstag wär mir persönlich lieber...


----------



## SteelManni (6. September 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @SteelManni: ...bzgl. des oben angesprochenen Rahmens könnte es durchaus sein, dass wir doch bald unter derselben Flagge fahren  .
> 
> ...



[email protected] all,
hallo maixle,
na dann mal meinen Glueckwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung! ,
und schoene Gruesse aus dem warmen Cala Ratjada!
Gruss, und bis die Tage
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (6. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google ... ich werd morgen abend mim Renner ne Runde drehen. Wenn Du Dich anschließen willst, so 17:45 in Dtz. @Sakir ... auch Lust


Ahoi

wie heute schon besprochen, ich habe morgen mittag einen Friseur Termin, weiss nicht ob ich es schaffe bis 17:45. sobald ich genaueres mittags weiss (ob ich es noch schaffe) sende ich Erdi01 eine SMS.

@Steelmanni: *NEID*

@Lupo: nächsten Dienstag oder Mittwoch hätte ich Zeit !

@Ippie: toller Bericht !

ein erschöpfter Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ein erschöpfter Michael



Hä, wovon  Warst schwimmen oder watt.

Also ich war das erste Mal seit 10 Jahren wieder in nem Schwimmbad. Hätt nich gedacht das ich aus em Stand 35 Min. am Stück noch schwimmen kann  Es gibt noch Hoffnung  Und die Planscherei zum Ausklang war doch auch ganz nett. War sicher nicht das letzte Mal für mich ...

@Bad Offenbach ... jetzt is es vorbei mit de Ruh  

@Google, Sakir ... hoffe Euch morgen pünklich zu sehen, will noch kein Licht mitnehmen. Denn ... es ist noch SOMMER  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. September 2004)

@ Erdi @ Ich bin dann am Toom-Parkplatz
@ [email protected] Falls Du rechtzeitig weißt daß Du es schaffst mit dem Bike hin zu fahren, ruf mich doch gleich auffem Handy an. Ggfls. können wir dann zusammen fahren.

@ Lupo @ Wir können gerne zu Zweit am Donnerstag fahren    Nächste Woche Dienstag wäre dann voraussichtlich noch Sakir und ? dabei.

Wenn es den Donnerstag net klappt isses auch nicht schlimm. Ich werd dann evtl. mal nach Sulzbach fahren oder irgendwas anderes in Anspruch nehmen.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Onzilla (7. September 2004)

Hier ist mein Beitrag zu den Höhenmetern in Bad Orb:

1270 hm zeigt meine Polar-Uhr an. 

Auch ich hatte den Eindruck, dass mit dem Höhenprofil nicht allzuviel anzufangen ist.

Durchschnittspuls unglaublich hohe 164, ich bin 39 Jahre alt, Zeit 3:04.

Onzilla aus Freigericht/Gelnhausen


----------



## Lupo (7. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo @ Wir können gerne zu Zweit am Donnerstag fahren    Nächste Woche Dienstag wäre dann voraussichtlich noch Sakir und ? dabei....Grüße
> 
> Frank


aber gerne doch   im Taunus kann man garnet genug fahren wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat.  
Was ist eigentlich mit dem voitlfahrenden Wheelieakrobaten   aus dem Hintertaunus  Derist doch bei sowas normal auch immer dabei.


----------



## Ippie (7. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@Google, [email protected] ich bin am Donnerstag auch dabei. Zeit war doch 16:30 Uhr an der Hohemark?

@[email protected] Hallo erstmal, komisch mit dem Höhenprofil. Bist Du auch aus Freigericht? Wir können ja mal eine Feierabendrunde drehen. Heute abend habe ich vor eine Grundlagenrunde zu drehen. Von Somborn nach Gelnhausen, Langenselbold, Rodenbach, Wolfgang, Kahl, Michelbach nach Somborn. Ca. 55 km - Fahrzeit ca. 2 Std.:20 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (7. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> @Google, [email protected] ich bin am Donnerstag auch dabei. Zeit war doch 16:30 Uhr an der Hohemark?...bis denn
> 
> Volker


  dann simmer schon zu 3  zeit find ich auch ok, mal sehn was google meint wenn er zum frühstück sein büroschlaf ähhhhhhhhh ARBEIT unterbricht


----------



## Kwi-Schan (7. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, Sakir ... hoffe Euch morgen pünklich zu sehen, will noch kein Licht mitnehmen. Denn ... es ist noch SOMMER
> Erdi01



Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch wieder wohlbehalten aus dem Familienurlaub zurück und sitze brav an meinem Schreibtsich im Büri und habe leider gar keine Lust auf Arbeit...  Was soll's, es holft ja nix.

Hab mich gefreut, dass es heute abend eine Tour zu geben scheint, und habe dann gesehen, dass Ihr mit den RRs unterwegs sein werdet - da kann ich leider nicht mithalten, wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß.

Bis bald, viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich gefreut, dass es heute abend eine Tour zu geben scheint, und habe dann gesehen, dass Ihr mit den RRs unterwegs sein werdet - da kann ich leider nicht mithalten, wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß.
> 
> Bis bald, viele Grüße
> Christian



Hi, wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ...

Ja, heut abend is RR angesagt, seidern Du willst es mit dem MTB versuchen.
Aber schau mal im neuen "Kreis Offenbach" Thread. Da habe ich für DO ne kleine MTB-Feierabendrunde angesetzt. Schließ Dich an  

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2347

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (7. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schau mal im neuen "Kreis Offenbach" Thread. Da habe ich für DO ne kleine MTB-Feierabendrunde angesetzt. Schließ Dich an
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2347
> 
> Erdi01



Das wird ja langsam richtig unübersichtlich hier  - ich habe mir den Termin am Do mal vorgemerkt und hoffe, dass ich da sein kann (habe nachmittags eine Sitzung und hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig da wegkomme).

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (7. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dann simmer schon zu 3  zeit find ich auch ok, mal sehn was google meint wenn er zum frühstück sein büroschlaf ähhhhhhhhh ARBEIT unterbricht


Ok, ich bin am Donnerstag um 16:30 Uhr dabei   Wird sicher ne nette Tour. Zumal ich ja direkt von der Arbeit komm und dann richtig ausgeschlafen bin   Babu schaut vielleicht net so oft hier im Thread rein. Vielleicht solltest Du ihm ne PN schicken......

@[email protected] Grüß Dich Urlauber  

@ Onzilla @ 3:04 ? Dann sind wir uns bestimmt begegnet ich bin 3:05 gefahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (7. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> @Google, [email protected] ich bin am Donnerstag auch dabei. Zeit war doch 16:30 Uhr an der Hohemark?



Wie kommt ihr denn zur Hohemark? Ich habe grade mal geschaut, die U3 hat Ersatzverkehr ab Oberursel-Lahnstraße, kommt man mit dem Fahrrad in den Bus? Nein, ich bin nicht zu faul zum Treten, mein Problem ist eher die Ortsunkenntnis. Und erst noch das Auto zu holen schaffe ich nicht.

René


----------



## Lupo (7. September 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt ihr denn zur Hohemark? Ich habe grade mal geschaut, die U3 hat Ersatzverkehr ab Oberursel-Lahnstraße, kommt man mit dem Fahrrad in den Bus? Nein, ich bin nicht zu faul zum Treten, mein Problem ist eher die Ortsunkenntnis. Und erst noch das Auto zu holen schaffe ich nicht.
> 
> René


ich glaub des schaffste net, dich da zu verfahrn.
Die Haltestelle Lahnstr. liegt an der Hohemarkstrasse und die führt..... genau! direkt zur Hohemark. Einfach neben den Schienen herfahrn dann kann nix passiern. René, du schaffst das.

Wolfgang


----------



## yakko (7. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub des schaffste net, dich da zu verfahrn.
> Die Haltestelle Lahnstr. liegt an der Hohemarkstrasse und die führt..... genau! direkt zur Hohemark. Einfach neben den Schienen herfahrn dann kann nix passiern. René, du schaffst das.
> 
> Wolfgang



Du bist immer so aufbauend    - ok, die Schienen langfahren - darauf hätte ich auch kommen können   

Fährst du mit Auto hin? Gesetzt den Fall ich komme mit, kann ich da meine Sachen deponieren? Kann ja nicht den ganzen Tag mit Radklamotten auf Arbeit rumrennen.
Gibt es da vielleicht auch noch Platz für mich auf der Rückfahrt?

René


----------



## Lupo (8. September 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist immer so aufbauend    - ok, die Schienen langfahren - darauf hätte ich auch kommen können
> 
> Fährst du mit Auto hin? Gesetzt den Fall ich komme mit, kann ich da meine Sachen deponieren? Kann ja nicht den ganzen Tag mit Radklamotten auf Arbeit rumrennen.
> Gibt es da vielleicht auch noch Platz für mich auf der Rückfahrt?
> ...


Ich glaub du hast sogar die freie Auswahl, Volker und Frank kommen ja auch mim Auto, einer müsste babu dann nach Neu Anspach zurückfahrn und dich lassen wir auch net allein im dunklen Tann zurück


----------



## maixle (8. September 2004)

Gudde,

...so Eurobike ist vorbei und alle Unklarheiten wurden beseitigt. Jetzt heisst es für mich nur noch auf den Weihnachtsmann warten ***sabbergier***...und dann kann ich endlich wieder fahren  .

@SteelManni: Nun ist es amtlich...wir haben jetzt dieselbe Flagge .

In diesem Sinne gibt es für mich bald keine wirklichen Ausreden mehr...

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (8. September 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sinne gibt es für mich bald keine wirklichen Ausreden mehr...


 Genau   Jetzt wo Du dreissig bist, kannst Du Dir eh keine faulen Ausreden mehr leisten.  

@[email protected] Da wären wir ja voraussichtlich zu fünft  

@Yakko @ Wo mußt Du denn hin ? Ich hab zwei Radträger auffem Dach. Ach und wegen den Gleisen. Fahr bitte in die richtige Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (8. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Yakko @ Wo mußt Du denn hin ? Ich hab zwei Radträger auffem Dach. Ach und wegen den Gleisen. Fahr bitte in die richtige Richtung



Bornheim. Aber ich glaube mit dir will ich nicht fahren, Lupo ist mir viel sympathischer


----------



## Lupo (8. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ... Fahr bitte in die richtige Richtung


ich hatte überlegt ob ich´s noch extra erwähnen soll  aber die mtb-Regel Nr. 1 sagt ja eindeutig: *im Zweifelsfall immer den Weg bergauf nehmen*


----------



## yakko (8. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte überlegt ob ich´s noch extra erwähnen soll  aber die mtb-Regel Nr. 1 sagt ja eindeutig: *im Zweifelsfall immer den Weg bergauf nehmen*




Und dann stehst du oben auf dem Feldberg und kommst nicht mehr runter...


----------



## Lupo (8. September 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann stehst du oben auf dem Feldberg und kommst nicht mehr runter...


es heisst doch *im Zweifelsfall*  
wann ich auf´m Feldberg steh gibt´s kein Zweifel, da weiss ich sehr wohl welchen Weg ich runter nehme


----------



## Sakir (8. September 2004)

Ahoi, 

leider musste ich dei Tour vom Donnerstag absagen.....  
meine alte verletzung ist wieder um einiges schlechter geworden und daher mach ich lieber mal pause und hoffe das es bis zum Samstag wieder etwas wird ! 
laufen war jedenfalls heute nett so dollllll
mich hat es schon tierisch geärgert, das ich es nicht zum Feldberg schaffe....     und nun noch das ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2004)

@sakir ... gute Besserung  

@Kwi-Schan ... sehen wir uns DO Abend  

@Herbst/Winter ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1459095&postcount=48

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. September 2004)

Moin Moin

hab grad mal in die Wettervorhersage geschaut. Ausgerechnet ab Samstag scheint uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung zu machen  Vormittags Schauer und ab Mittag Regen....60 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Wenns morgen nicht besser ausschaut  

Spätestens Morgen müßte man mal ne Uhrzeit ausmachen wann und wo wir uns treffen. Oder war da schon was ??

@ Erdi @ Wegen dem Winter: Vorrang haben für mich die im Hanau-Thread verabredeten Touren. Wenn nix anderes angeboten wird, dann nehm ich natürlich auch andere angebotene Touren in Anspruch. Wäre schön wenn das nicht zu Konkurrenzveranstaltungen ausartet, die am gleichen Tag angeboten werden und man dann letztendlich in 2 Gruppen geteilt allein oder zu Zweit da steht (des ging ja noch). Deswegen finde ich auch die von Dir angesprochene Absprache ganz gut das dies nicht (dauernd) passiert. Soviel kontinuierlich  fahrende Biker sind wir nämlich auch net  

Letztes Jahr fand ich es klasse, daß wir gerade im Winter in größeren Gruppen gefahren sind, die Nightridetouren hatten da ihren besonderen Reiz. 

@Heutige [email protected] Ich hoff das ich nix an Radklamotten vergessen habe. Bis 16:30 Uhr. Wie gesagt Yakko, falls Du den Weg zur Hohemark findest, kannst Du gerne mit mir zurück fahren


----------



## Ippie (9. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das Wochendwetter gefällt mir auch nicht so. Bei uns soll es erst abends regnen, aber im WW schon früher  Aber die Wolkenfront kann sich noch etwas verlangsamen, so daß wir Glück haben. Aber für die abendliche      Aktion sieht es düster aus. Schaun mer morgen Nachmittag nochmal nach dem Wetter.

@[email protected] ich würde die Verletzung mal richtig auskurrieren. Es scheint ja sonst immer wieder zu kommen. Jetzt pausierst Du wieder eine Woche, dann fährst Du wieder 2 Wochen. Und dann geht es von vorne los. Das ist kein Dauerzustand. Und nächste Woche brauchst Du bei der LD Deine volle Leistungsfähigkeit.

@[email protected] Da sind wir ja heute Nachmittag zu viert. Wird bestimmt wieder super. 
Ich freue mich schon drauf. Auf den Feldberg, auf die tollen Trails und auf Euch.

@[email protected]  im Winter bist Du doch auch wieder dabei? Sonst mußt Du mir mal ein Foto schicken, damit ich Dich noch erkenne.  

@[email protected] da kann der Winter ja kommen. Und die ersten Touren mit dem Neuen Gefährt starten.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi @ Wegen dem Winter: Vorrang haben für mich die im Hanau-Thread verabredeten Touren. Wenn nix anderes angeboten wird, dann nehm ich natürlich auch andere angebotene Touren in Anspruch. Wäre schön wenn das nicht zu Konkurrenzveranstaltungen ausartet, die am gleichen Tag angeboten werden und man dann letztendlich in 2 Gruppen geteilt allein oder zu Zweit da steht (des ging ja noch). Deswegen finde ich auch die von Dir angesprochene Absprache ganz gut das dies nicht (dauernd) passiert. Soviel kontinuierlich  fahrende Biker sind wir nämlich auch net
> 
> Letztes Jahr fand ich es klasse, daß wir gerade im Winter in größeren Gruppen gefahren sind, die Nightridetouren hatten da ihren besonderen Reiz.


Absprache soll schon erfolgen. Und ich werde sicher die ein oder andere Tour mitmachen. Ich denke aber mir geht es nicht anderes wie Dir und den Anderen. Ich hab nicht ständig Lust ins Auto zu steigen. Schon gar nicht im Winter mit versauten Klamotten  Mal vom zeitlichen Aufwand und Möglichkeiten ganz zu schweigen. Darum ist mein Favorit die angesprochene Rundfahrt durch Kreis OF/HU etc. Oder halt bei entsprechendem Interesse Touren um OF/Dtz./Rödermark. Könnten ja schließlich jetzt auch Einige zusammen kommen   Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. September 2004)

@Erdi - Ich habe fest vor, heute abend mit dabei zu sein. Allerdings ist es zeitlich eng - Sitzung, dann muss ich einen Mietwagen für ein Projekt für morgen holen und dann um 18 Uhr in Patershausen sein.... Falls ich es kurzfristig nicht schaffe, ruf ich Dich an.

@Ippie - Tja, hoffe schon, dass ich im Winter mit dabei bin. Jetzt bin ich erst Mal aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück, aber ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren  - und falls die Sehnsucht gar zu groß wird: In meinem Profil gibt's ein wunderbares Bild von mir 

Gruß an alle und viel Spaß im Taunus heute abend,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (9. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ..... Und nächste Woche brauchst Du bei der LD Deine volle Leistungsfähigkeit.


das ist ein gutes Argument ! ! !
So kann ich nicht voll belasten, locker ist NP aber keine starke Belastung....

allen viel spass heute Abend 

Michael


----------



## Andreas (9. September 2004)

Hi All,

ich dachte immer im Hanau-Thread treffen sich nur Leute fuer Feierabendrunden im Umkreis von Hanau. Das ihr auch im Taunus und Odenwald fahrt, ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen... und auch das sich Leute aus der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft dabei sind.
Erst durch den Kreis-Offenbach-Thread und die in Wasser gefallene Tour im Odenwald/Spessart-Forum, an der ja auch Leute aus dem  Hanau-Thread interessiert waren, bin ich wieder hier am Lesen.
Aber es ist ja Wahnsinn  112 Seiten! Allerdings verliert man da leicht den Ueberblick und deshalb ist mir wohl so einiges entgangen. 

Bevor aber Touren in Schubladen aufgeteilt werden, an denen bestimmte Leute teilnehmen ... was wuerdet ihr davon halten fuer jede geplante Tour einen neuen Thread aufzumachen? Wenn eine Tour im Odenwald oder Spessart geplant ist, dann im anderen Forum. Zum Erkennen kann man ja im Betreff ein Kuerzel (HU) voranschreiben.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> ich dachte immer im Hanau-Thread treffen sich nur Leute fuer Feierabendrunden im Umkreis von Hanau. Das ihr auch im Taunus und Odenwald fahrt, ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen... und auch das sich Leute aus der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft dabei sind.
> Erst durch den Kreis-Offenbach-Thread und die in Wasser gefallene Tour im Odenwald/Spessart-Forum, an der ja auch Leute aus dem  Hanau-Thread interessiert waren, bin ich wieder hier am Lesen.
> ...



Nun, das Problem liegt m.E. daran, dass die vorgenommene Aufteilung der lokalen Foren nicht unbedingt logisch ist: "Frankfurt und Umgebung" einerseits, dann aber "Spessart, Odenwald und Bergstraße" andererseits - sinnvoller wäre doch, diese Subforen zusammenzufassen zu EINEM Forum Rhein-Main. Gängige Abrenzungen dieser Region reichen sonst auch von Mainz bis Schlüchtern bzw. von Friedberg bis Heppenheim. Unter dem Forum könnte man dann Subforen für die einzelnen Mittelgebirge einrichten, um die Zuordnung zu erleichtern - wie wäre das?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor aber Touren in Schubladen aufgeteilt werden, an denen bestimmte Leute teilnehmen ... was wuerdet ihr davon halten fuer jede geplante Tour einen neuen Thread aufzumachen? Wenn eine Tour im Odenwald oder Spessart geplant ist, dann im anderen Forum. Zum Erkennen kann man ja im Betreff ein Kuerzel (HU) voranschreiben.



Warum? Einfach einen aussagekräftigen LMB Eintrag und dort regelmäßig reingeschaut, dann entgeht doch auch nix - oder  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (9. September 2004)

Mir ging es erst mal nur um uebersichtlichere Beitraege. Wobei ich mich natuerlich auch ueber mehr "Leben" im Odw-Forum freuen wuerde. 

Es gab schon mal Ueberlegungen ein Rhein-Main-Forum zu machen und die beiden Foren zusammenzulegen. Doch Odenwald und Spessart sind sehr weitlaeufig, wobei mittlerweile die Heidelberger auch ihr eigenes Forum haben.
Das wollte ich damals verhindern, doch die User haben sich in einer knappen Umfrage-Mehrheit dagegen entschieden.


----------



## Andreas (9. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Einfach einen aussagekräftigen LMB Eintrag und dort regelmäßig reingeschaut, dann entgeht doch auch nix - oder
> 
> Erdi01



Das waere auch ok, macht aber nicht jeder.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (9. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab schon mal Ueberlegungen ein Rhein-Main-Forum zu machen und die beiden Foren zusammenzulegen. Doch Odenwald und Spessart sind sehr weitlaeufig, wobei mittlerweile die Heidelberger auch ihr eigenes Forum haben.



Warum wurde das denn damals nicht weiter verfolgt? Auf deiner eigenen HP sind ja auch alle Frankfurt umgebenden Mittelgebirge "vereint" - und wenn man das Forum z.B. "Rhein-Main (inkl. Taunus, Odenwald, Spessart und Vogelsberg)" nennen würde, hätte man den Rahmen großzügig abgesteckt. Zudem zeigt ja das Aufkommen an Beiträgen im Odw-Forum, dass es möglicherweise bei den Frankfurtern besser aufgehoben wäre (zumal es ja eine Reihe Überschneidungen gibt) - und alle Entfernungen zu Spessart, Odenwald etc. sind ja von Dir (uns) Zuhause aus auch radelbar...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Andreas (9. September 2004)

Ich wollte damals nicht Wuerzburg und Heidelberg und alles was dazwischen liegt zu Frankfurt und Umgebung dazuzaehlen. Eine Aufteilung ist immer schwierig. Mittlerweile hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass manchmal eine Aufteilung nach Umgebungen wohl sinnvoller ist als nach Gebirgen.

Meine Bikeseite ist fuer alles was man im Rhein-Main-Gebiet mit dem Auto schnell erreichen kann zustaendig. ;-)

IBC ist ja urspruenglich ein Zusammenschluss von Bike-Pages gewesen mit einem gemeinsamen Forendach. Frank hatte mit seinem MTB Club Frankfurt den Taunus unter Beschlag und ich hatte fuer meine Seite die Idee mit dem Odenwald/Spessart-Forum. 
Nur so am Rande wie die beiden Regionalforen entstanden sind.


----------



## Sakir (9. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens Morgen müßte man mal ne Uhrzeit ausmachen wann und wo wir uns treffen. Oder war da schon was ??


Darauf warte ich auch schon.. oder habe ich es etwa wieder überlesen ?

also *WANN* und *WO*  !

Grillzeugs müssen wir mitbringen und Getränke, Salate, Brot etc. ???

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (9. September 2004)

Hallo Sakir, was hat der Doc heute zu deinem Knie gesagt?   Du scheinst ja für Samstag ganz zuversichtlich zu sein. 

Für die Organisation der Westerwaldtour sind Lupo und Geronimo zuständig es hies lediglich das wir Grillzeug mitbringen sollen. Um Salate und Getränke wollten sich die Jungs aus Montabaur kümmern. Ich denke Lupo wird sich morgen früh melden.  

Tschüs, Martina


----------



## Google (9. September 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir, was hat der Doc heute zu deinem Knie gesagt?   Du scheinst ja für Samstag ganz zuversichtlich zu sein.
> 
> Für die Organisation der Westerwaldtour sind Lupo und Geronimo zuständig es hies lediglich das wir Grillzeug mitbringen sollen. Um Salate und Getränke wollten sich die Jungs aus Montabaur kümmern. Ich denke Lupo wird sich morgen früh melden.
> 
> Tschüs, Martina


Ei Martina....Was ist denn mir Dir los ?? Zwei Beiträge an einem Tag  Das war ja noch nie da  

Das Wetter fürn Westerwald ist bescheiden:

Samstagwetter Montabaur 

Ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben. Was macht Ihr wenn die Vorhersage so bleibt ??  

@ Yakko,Lupo,Ippie @ Da hab ich es wohl den Trail runter zu hart angehen lassen..Ich war richtig gut drauf und hab die Absätze Wurzeln und Steine genommen wie sie kamen...Na ja, die Speichen waren ja auch net gerade alle stramm gewesen.

Den Günter hab ich leider nicht erreicht, ich hab auffem Parkplatz dann noch gleich die Bikeschmiede angerufen. Die haben extra noch 15 Minuten nach Feierabend auf mich gewartet. Tolle Sache    Ich hab ganz vergessen mich zu bedanken  
Jedenfalls ist das Bike für den WW dann wieder startklar...Morgen hätt ich keine Zeit gehabt mein Bike weg zu bringen.

Bis Morsche dann..Ich mach mich schon in die Falle  

Frank


----------



## Miss Marple (9. September 2004)

Stimmt nicht Frank, es sind 3   ,weil der Computer heute nicht die ganze Zeit von Lupo    blockiert wird   kann ich meiner typisch weiblichen  -sucht frönen.

Bis Samstag, Martina


----------



## s-geronimo (10. September 2004)

moin moin,

wir sollten tatsächlich mal eine uhrzeit für den start der ww-tour ausmachen   

ich hatte lupo 10:00uhr vorgeschlagen. am samstag morgen treffen wir uns am besten bei mir in montabaur und fahren gemeinsam nach horbach zum startpunkt.
lupo hat auch eine wegbeschreibung abf. A3 (montabaur) bis zu mir.

wir kümmern uns um brot, salate und getränke. ihr müsst euch also nur fleisch/würstchen mitbringen.

was machen wir wenn's samstag regnet? im moment haben wir ein niederschlagsrisiko von 47%.
also, ES WIRD TROCKEN    garantiert!!     

@lupo
ihr kommt schon freitag abend? bleibt es bei 20-21uhr?
falls was dazwischen kommt kannst du mich nach 15:30uhr per handy erreichen.

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## Google (10. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Darauf warte ich auch schon.. oder habe ich es etwa wieder überlesen ?
> 
> also *WANN* und *WO*  !
> 
> ...


Zur Uhrzeit: Ich hab ja mein Bike in die Werkstatt gegeben und kann es am Samstag frühstens um 9:00 Uhr in Offenbach abholen. Also von meiner Seite wäre da die frühste Abfahrtszeit 10:00 Uhr in Hanau Steinheim. Sonst wirds arg stressig.   Wenn jemand früher los wollte, sorry....aber es hat sich jetzt nicht mehr anders einrichten lassen.

Ich bin heut bis mind. mittags unterwegs und schau dann nochmal wegen dem Wetter und Euren Absichten zum WW rein

Martina, da bleibt mir nur, Dich zu 3 Beiträgen an einem Tag aus vollsten Herzen zu beglückwünschen !!!!!

   TÄÄÄÄÄRRÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ    ​


----------



## Google (10. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Uhrzeit: Ich hab ja mein Bike in die Werkstatt gegeben und kann es am Samstag frühstens um 9:00 Uhr in Offenbach abholen. Also von meiner Seite wäre da die frühste Abfahrtszeit 10:00 Uhr in Hanau Steinheim. Sonst wirds arg stressig.   Wenn jemand früher los wollte, sorry....aber es hat sich jetzt nicht mehr anders einrichten lassen.


Korrektur: Gerade ist mir eingefallen, daß Michael mich natürlich früher abholen könnte (z.B 8:45 Uhr), wir das Bike zusammen holen, und übern Erdi durchstarten. Ankunftszeit in Montabaur wäre dann schätzungsweise 10:30 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (10. September 2004)




----------



## Sakir (10. September 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir, was hat der Doc heute zu deinem Knie gesagt?   Du scheinst ja für Samstag ganz zuversichtlich zu sein.


Huhu,
ich habe gestern erstmal eine Kernspintomograpjie hinter mich gebracht, die senden dann die Ergebnisse zu meinem Orthopäde.... dann geh ich da nächste Woche hin !



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Korrektur: Gerade ist mir eingefallen, daß Michael mich natürlich früher abholen könnte (z.B 8:45 Uhr), wir das Bike zusammen holen, und übern Erdi durchstarten. Ankunftszeit in Montabaur wäre dann schätzungsweise 10:30 Uhr...


so so, du planst also, wie und wann ich morgens bei wem zu sein habe ! ! !
so nicht.........mit deinem Zeitplan werden wir da sicherlich zu spät kommen, denn ich fahre nicht 160km/h, wenn das Bike hinten drauf ist .......

Ich würde mal sagen, sofern alles beim alten bleibt und keiner wegen event. schlechtem wetter oder etc. absagt, dann sammel ich erstmal dich ein, dann gehts nach Dtzb, Erdi01 einsammeln und dann nach Offenbach dein Bike holen. (sonst muss ich den Weg 2mal fahren)
Dann können wir am Offenbacher Kreuz auf die A3 düsen und wäre ca 80 min. Später in/bei Montabaur !
nun kannste die Zeit zurückrechnen und dann weisst du wann ich morgens bei dir sein werde ))
wenn ich natürlich bei dir noch ein ausgedehntes Frühstück bekomme, werde ich auch früher da sein ))

noch fragen ? ? ? 

Michael


----------



## Ippie (10. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

die Wetterprognose für Montabaur sieht morgen ganz gut aus. Laut Kachelmann www.kachelmannwetter.de soll es morgen von 8:00 - 20:00 keinen regen geben. Das kann sich im Laufe des Tages auch wieder ändern.
Das hört sich trotzdem recht gut an. Startzeit 10:30 Uhr paßt auch. Fleisch bringe ich auch mit.

@[email protected] Du hast eine PM

bis denn

Volker


----------



## s-geronimo (10. September 2004)

na, geht doch.
man muß den richtigen wetterdienst suchen und schon klappt's mit dem (guten) wetter.   

mal sehen, villeicht finden wir noch einen, der uns sonne und 26°C vorhersagt    

dann seht dem  auch nix im wege.


----------



## Google (10. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> so so, du planst also, wie und wann ich morgens bei wem zu sein habe ! ! !
> so nicht.........mit deinem Zeitplan werden wir da sicherlich zu spät kommen, denn ich fahre nicht 160km/h, wenn das Bike hinten drauf ist .......


RUUUUHHIIIG.....GAAAAANSSSssss RUUUUHHIIIG    Ich plane oder bestimme hier über niemanden wer wann wo zu sein hat..  Das war ein Vorschlag wie man ihn üblicherweise in einer Runde macht. Ich hab von "können" gesprochen, nicht "müssen"  

Also, Was ist jetzt....Wann holst Du mich genau ab...Häh ??


----------



## Ippie (10. September 2004)

So jetzt haben wir morgen  keinen Regen von 11:00 bis 02:00 Uhr. Wird immer besser. Nur die Sonne fehlt noch.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## s-geronimo (10. September 2004)

bekommen wir heute mittag noch eine startzeit hin?   

wenn nicht, kann mir der lupo heute abend bescheid geben. ich bin noch bis ca. 15:00uhr in der firma. 

bis dann


----------



## Ippie (10. September 2004)

Ich dachte wir hätten uns auf 10:30 Uhr geeinigt  Oder doch nicht?

Volker


----------



## s-geronimo (10. September 2004)

ok, ich dachte, Sakir und Google wollten erst noch etwas diskutieren     

ihr kommt dann bei mir vorbei?

 dann hoffen wir nur noch, das der kachelmann recht behält ..... 


dann bis morgen


----------



## Sakir (10. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> RUUUUHHIIIG.....GAAAAANSSSssss RUUUUHHIIIG    Ich plane oder bestimme hier über niemanden wer wann wo zu sein hat..  Das war ein Vorschlag wie man ihn üblicherweise in einer Runde macht. Ich hab von "können" gesprochen, nicht "müssen"
> 
> Also, Was ist jetzt....Wann holst Du mich genau ab...Häh ??


Also, nachdem man hier diktiert bekommt, wen man wie wo wann abholen muss....   
Frank, dann bin ich 8 bei dir (bekomme ja kein Frühstück) , dann fahren wir zu Erdi01 ca . 8:25-8:30 dann Fahrrad drauf und weiter dein Bike holen und ab auf die A3.... was hälste davon ????

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (10. September 2004)

Ahoi,

so jungs und mädels, ich werde nun off gehen, muss schliesslich morgen sehr früh raus 
sollte noch etwas wichtiges sein, => Handy, SMS
dann würde ich mal sagen, bis morgen...

bye bye Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (12. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

@WW-Tour ... ertmal DANKE für die Gastfreundschaft, das leckere Essen und die Tour  

Auch wenn die Tour nicht 100% auf meine Vorlieben zugeschnitten war hatts Spaß gemacht und die Aussicht war prima.
Die ZickZack Steilkurven Passage mit Option auf freien Fall is nicht mein Ding. Zu schlechte Errinnerungen an so was  Wochenlanges Aua im Anschluß an sowas    Dafür hättens für mich 50 KM und ein paar HM mehr sein dürfen  

@Sakir ... auch an Dich, DANKE fürs fahren  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (12. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> @WW-Tour ... ertmal DANKE für die Gastfreundschaft, das leckere Essen und die Tour
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich der Dankesrede nur anschließen und es schreit nach Wiederholung   Allerdings das nächste mal kommt Ihr zu uns und dann kommen wir auch mal wieder zu Euch  Obs diese Jahr noch was wird, glaub ich wegen des heran nahenden Herbst/Winters aber kaum   

Ich würd sagen, daß Koordinator Lupo das Ganze mit im Auge behält  Ist doch so ok ? Oder ?? Da liegts in guten Händen. Wie schon Ippie gesagt hat: Lupos Touren buchen und fluchen    

@ Hugo @ Ist Samstags  in Mainflingen eigentlich schon wieder offizieller Biketreff um 14:00 Uhr ??

@ Lupo @ Bitte sag mir spätestens Morgen bescheid ob das was mit dem Taunus am Dienstag wird. Sakir hatte ja auch Interesse angemeldet. Schnell wirds bestimmt nett. Erstens hab ich auf was gemütliches Bock und zweitens zerrt die Diät doch ganz schön. Heutmorgen hat ich 3,3 Kg weniger als am Montag  ...Drittens haben wir ja noch einen gehandicapten Sakir....


----------



## Hugo (12. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo @ Ist Samstags  in Mainflingen eigentlich schon wieder offizieller Biketreff um 14:00 Uhr ??
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> weiss ich nich, musste ma auf der hp guggen


----------



## s-geronimo (13. September 2004)

moin  moin,

freut uns, wenn's euch gefallen hat. das nächste mal sehen wir uns auf jeden fall am feldberg. villeicht lässt sich ja dieses jahr noch kurzfristig was machen.

ich habe mal das profil mit ortsangaben angehängt.

gruß auch von hardy und chainsucker

gernim


----------



## Google (13. September 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ippie (13. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

erstmal möchte ich mich bei den Gastgebern bedanken für die Gastfreundschaft und für den gelungenen Tag.  
Bei einer Wiederholung bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. 

Es wäre schön, wenn wir uns dieses Jahr mal im Taunus treffen würden. Mit Sicherheit auch ein recht anspruchsvolles Gebiet. Nur sind dort mehr Dornenbüsche, statt Brennesseln.  

Sakir, auch Dir nochmal danke für den Fahrdienst. War doch eine lange Reise bis wir alle abgeliefert hatten. 

morgen wird es bei mir nichts, da ich nicht vor 18:00 Uhr von der Messe komme. Ich werde heute eine Grundlagenrunde drehen und dann bis zur LD fast nichts mehr machen. Ich will ja eine Aussagekräftige Auswertung.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (13. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Noch 3 bis zum Ziel....


na dann halt dich mal rannnnn und blossss nett schwach werden.....


			
				s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> freut uns, wenn's euch gefallen hat. das nächste mal sehen wir uns auf jeden fall am feldberg. villeicht lässt sich ja dieses jahr noch kurzfristig was machen.
> ......
> gruß auch von hardy und chainsucker


mir hat es auch total gut gefallen, nochmal herzlichen dank ! wäre megatoll, wenn ihr dieses Jahr nochmal herkommen könntet. Gruss auch zurück......

@Ippie, Google, Erdi01: NP, bin gerne gefahren... aber das nächste mal fährt ein anderer  

IPPIE und GOGGLE .... DANKE, hätte aber nicht sein müssen !

Ich hoffe mal, das der Lupo morgen frei bekommt    ich freu mich schon richtig drauf..... 

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2004)

Hi,

für alle die das Posting im "Kreis Offenbach" Thread noch nicht entdeckt haben  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1465867&postcount=74

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> für alle die das Posting im "Kreis Offenbach" Thread noch nicht entdeckt haben
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1465867&postcount=74
> ...


Hatt ichs nicht gesagt ?? Ich mach doch ne Leistungsdiagnose am Freitag. Da geht nix mit touren am Donnerstag. Beim Ippie gilt das Gleiche

@ Sakir @ Was issn jetzt mit Dir ?? Du willst am Donnerstag fahren und keine LD mehr machen ???

Schade   Mir bleibt evtl. noch die Teilnahme an der Schnitzelranch falls was läuft..ohne Tour eben..  Mal schauen.


----------



## Lupo (13. September 2004)

Ich möchte mich auch noch für das schöne WE im Westerwald bedanken:
@Geronimo: schöne Tour mit allem was dazugehört und ohne verfahren  und die 2 anderen Variante kennen wir ja noch nicht  aber als nächstes ist erstmal der Feldberg an der Reihe.
@Hardy: danke für den Stellplatz, an den tiefen Reifenspuren haste ja gesehn wie schwer uns der Abschied gefallen ist  
@Chainsucker: danke für die vielen      




			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hoffe mal, das der Lupo morgen frei bekommt    ich freu mich schon richtig drauf.....
> 
> Michael


der Lupo hat sich grad für Morgen Nachmittag freigegeben  wann soll´s losgehn  

bis später,

Wolfgang


----------



## Sakir (13. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> der Lupo hat sich grad für Morgen Nachmittag freigegeben  wann soll´s losgehn


*SUUUUUUUUUUUUPER*............
Uhrzeit ist mir wurscht, ich habe noch *URLAUB*

@Google: nun musste mir sagen, *wo* ich *wann* morgen sein muss, das du mich mitnehmen kannst ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Google (13. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> der Lupo hat sich grad für Morgen Nachmittag freigegeben  wann soll´s losgehn


Liegt evtl auch an Dir...Such Dir noch Uhrzeit aus und wir sind am Parkplatz Hohe Mark  :

Ich sag mal ab 15:45 Uhr darfste Dir  im Viertelstundentakt ne Uhrzeit aussuchen  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: nun musste mir sagen, *wo* ich *wann* morgen sein muss, das du mich mitnehmen kannst ! ! !


Ich würd sagen ich oder Du rufen uns morgen übers Handy an. Dann erklär ich es Dir. Jedenfalls mußt Du von Dir aus ne Stunde rechnen wenn Du gemütlich fährst...

So, jetzt muß ich für Morgen erst mal meine Sachen packen

Tschö dann auch


----------



## tboy0709 (13. September 2004)

@ Google und Ippi

Wo wollt Ihr denn jetzt ne LD machen lassen und warum ausgerechnet jetzt zum Sessionende?

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller noch ein zwei monate zu warten dann hat man nen Status für die kommende Session denn jetzt ist eigentlich erst mal kürzer treten angesagt nach der doch anstrengen Session für einige von uns


----------



## Sakir (13. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sagen ich oder Du rufen uns morgen übers Handy an. Dann erklär ich es Dir. Jedenfalls mußt Du von Dir aus ne Stunde rechnen wenn Du gemütlich fährst...


Hat sich alles geändert.....naja fast alles.... zumindest das "mitnehmen"..... der Lupo kann mich auch mitnehmen und zurück dann mit dir ))

Uhrzeit macht ihr beide mal aus.......

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (13. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

den Taunusracern viel Spaß. Obwohl ohne mich ist es nur halb so schön  

@[email protected] ich möchte wissen wo ich Leistungmäßig stehe. Mein Ziel ist es mit gleichem Trainingsaufwand mich noch weiter zu verbessern. Der Zeitpunkt ist schon richtig. Ich habe das ganze Jahr Saison.   
Spaß beiseite, wir fahren im Winter genauso wie im Sommer. 3-4 mal die Woche. Im Winter auch notfalls auf der Rolle. Um meine persönlichen Ziele fürs nächste Jahr zu realisieren, brauche ich meinen jetzigen Leistungsstand. Vielleicht bin ich Leistungsmäßig auch noch so im Keller, daß die Steigerung, egal wie man fährt, noch steigt. Aber ich weiß es eben nicht. Aber hoffentlich am Freitag. 
Und im Februar (nach Malle) werden wir noch eine LD machen für die Sommersaison. 
Übrigens machen wir die LD in Bad Homburg in Deinem Haus- und Hof-Studio

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (14. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich alles geändert.....naja fast alles.... zumindest das "mitnehmen"..... der Lupo kann mich auch mitnehmen und zurück dann mit dir ))
> 
> Uhrzeit macht ihr beide mal aus.......


Wenn das so ist kann ich auch schon ab 15:30 Uhr am Parkplatz [email protected] Lupo @ Sach mal was..Ich weiß halt net ab wieviel Uhr Du tatsächlich entbehrlich bist.....

@[email protected] Ich mach die LD aus gleichen Gründen wie Ippie. Wobei ich Dir schon recht gebe weil ich mir schon denken kann was aus der LD für ein Trainingsplan resultieren wird: GA und nochmal GA. Und da das im Winter ne ziemlich langweilige Angelegenheit sein wird, befürchte ich ( bzw. wills gar net anders), daß ich lieber mit den anderen touren geh als das ich alleine Km schrubbe..

Ich hoff ich kann trotzdem aus der LD was mitnehmen und teils effektiver übern Winter kommen. Für mich wirds jedenfalls interessant zu sehen, inwieweit sich mein Leistungsstand im Februar (neue LD) gegenüber Herbst 04 verändert hat.

Übrigens: Auch wenn ichs noch nie gemacht habe. Ich hasse die Rolle und werd bestimmt net noch auf so ne Idee kommen


----------



## Lupo (14. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich sag mal ab 15:45 Uhr darfste Dir  im Viertelstundentakt ne Uhrzeit aussuchen  ...Tschö dann auch


dann such ich mir mal 16:15 aus  wie immer an der Hohemark.

d.h.: Start bei mir zu Hause um 15:45.

wer sonst noch die Arbeit oder Schule schwänzen will bzw Urlaub hat darf sich natürlich gerne anschliessen. 

aha, ich hab gedacht du wirst nie fertig zu posten  
wenn man meinen Mitarbeitern glaubt bin ich ja grundsätzlich  generell entbehrlich, das ändert sich aber wenn ich wirklich mal weg will. Dann werden die unselbstständig wie die kleinen Kinder


----------



## Google (14. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dann such ich mir mal 16:15 aus  wie immer an der Hohemark.
> 
> d.h.: Start bei mir zu Hause um 15:45.
> 
> wer sonst noch die Arbeit oder Schule schwänzen will bzw Urlaub hat darf sich natürlich gerne anschliessen.


Alles Klaro  Bis denne


----------



## Sakir (14. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> d.h.: Start bei mir zu Hause um 15:45.


Alles klar, werde pünktlich bei dir sein !

Michael


----------



## Google (15. September 2004)

Moin, Moin

die gestrige Taunustour war mal wieder genau das Richtige für mich. Geschwindigkeit angemessen, sind schön zusammen gefahren, viel geschaut, gebabbelt, auf die Fresse gelegt  viele anspruchsvolle Trails zum verbessern der Technik und überhaupt scheee  

Also Lupo....wenn Du Dir die nächsten Wochen mal wieder freigeben willst, meld Dich einfach. Wir kriegen dann einen Termin gebacken  Die Saison fürn Taunus ist ja nicht mehr lange...zumindest unter der Woche.

Was machen eigentlich die anderen vom Thread ?   Man hört so wenig in letzter Zeit ? Was tourt Ihr denn so in letzter Zeit ? Gebt doch mal einen kleinen Sachstandsbericht. Immer gern gelesen  

Und: Wollen wir mal wieder einen Stammtisch in den nächsten Wochen planen ?? Oktober ist ein schöner Monat....Eventuell könnte man da mal ne gemeinsame Tour fürs Wochenende verabreden. Ich find das wär mal wieder was   vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch ne Idee wo wir diesmal hingehen könnten. 

Frank


----------



## Sakir (15. September 2004)

Morsche


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also Lupo....wenn Du Dir die nächsten Wochen mal wieder freigeben willst, meld Dich einfach. Wir kriegen dann einen Termin gebacken  Die Saison fürn Taunus ist ja nicht mehr lange...zumindest unter der Woche.


Da bin ich auch dafür ..... wenn wir eventuell noch Beleuchtung mitnehmen, kann man doch noch ein bissel länger radeln ))))



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Stammtisch in den nächsten Wochen planen ??......vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch ne Idee wo wir diesmal hingehen könnten.



Schnitzelranch, Schnitzelranch, Schnitzelranch wäre doch genau das richtige   

Michael


----------



## Ippie (15. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Neuses aus? Fährt überhaupt jemand mit? Ich fahre auf jedenfall. Auch wenn es alleine ist. Ich werde so zwischen 9:30 und 9:45 Uhr starten. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja melden.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Ippie (15. September 2004)

ich nochmal,

für einen Stammtisch bin ich immer zu haben  
Schnitzelranch ist ein guter Vorschlag. Man muß nur ordentlich Hunger mitbringen. Das ist ja kein Problem für mich  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (15. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Neuses aus? Fährt überhaupt jemand mit? Ich fahre auf jedenfall. Auch wenn es alleine ist. Ich werde so zwischen 9:30 und 9:45 Uhr starten. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja melden.
> 
> ...


ich bekomme um die Mittagszeit am Sonntag Besuch..... hmm.... ob das Gemein wäre, wenn ich dann nicht da bin ?   
*............................*
nee, geht leider nicht

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Neuses aus? Fährt überhaupt jemand mit? Ich fahre auf jedenfall. Auch wenn es alleine ist. Ich werde so zwischen 9:30 und 9:45 Uhr starten. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja melden.
> 
> ...


ich fahr SO wenn überhaupt was gemütliches im Kreis OF, weil ich SA schon hier unterwegs bin:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-treff/detail.php?treffID=1175

@Stammtisch ... bin natürlich auch für die Schnitzelranch zu haben. Wenn gewünscht kümmere ich mich darum. Unter der Woche oder am WE mit vorgelagerter Tour ... und/oder ... auch danach  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1471294&postcount=84

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (16. September 2004)

also wegen tammtisch...mir wär viel dran gelegen den von dem 3.10 ab  zu halten...die woche danach is bei mir schicht und die woche danach geniess ich bereits in kurzen hosen meinen sommer...hat ja auch lang genug auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Ippie (16. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich habe so in Erinnerung, daß viele Fotos gemacht worden sind. Wo sind die denn? Oder sind die nicht für die breite Öffentlichkeit vorgesehen? 

@[email protected] mir ist der Termin egal. Von mir aus auch noch im September. Ich vermisse den Satz: jetzt machen wir Nägel mit Köpfen  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (16. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Ich habe so in Erinnerung, daß viele Fotos gemacht worden sind. Wo sind die denn? Oder sind die nicht für die breite Öffentlichkeit vorgesehen?
> 
> ...


jetzemalangsam  
ich kriege die bilder von hardy und stefan und brenne die mit meinen zusammen auf eine cd. wer will kriegt ne kopie davon.
hier ist schonmal eins:


----------



## Ippie (16. September 2004)

@[email protected] ich möchte schon mal eine CD. Was hast Du da wieder für ein Bild gezaubert.  . Ich hoffe auf der CD sind die Bilder etwas realistischer.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (16. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du da wieder für ein Bild gezaubert.


Ahoi

irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der Urlaub hat.

Michael


----------



## Lupo (16. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der Urlaub hat.
> 
> Michael


hab ich gestern abend gemacht, nachdem ich schön warm geduscht hab  
aber 2fehlen auf dem bild:
1. der fotograf,
2. *der URINATOR*


----------



## yakko (16. September 2004)

Nabend,

ich wohne zwar näher am Taunus als ihr alle, aber auskennen tue ich mich dort trotzdem nicht. Ab morgen habe ich das Vergnügen Freunde drei Tage lang zu beschäftigen, einen Tag ist etwas umherwandern im Taunus angesagt. Da ich aber keine Karte davon habe (fahre immer brav Lupo hinterher), weiß ich nicht wo ich am besten parke. Ganz auf den Feldberg wollte ich nicht hinauf. Am besten irgendwo, wo es einen Übersichtsplan gibt   - tut mir leid, ich komme halt aus einer Großstadt und bin auf dem Lande etwas aufgeschmissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich wohne zwar näher am Taunus als ihr alle, aber auskennen tue ich mich dort trotzdem nicht. Ab morgen habe ich das Vergnügen Freunde drei Tage lang zu beschäftigen, einen Tag ist etwas umherwandern im Taunus angesagt. Da ich aber keine Karte davon habe (fahre immer brav Lupo hinterher), weiß ich nicht wo ich am besten parke. Ganz auf den Feldberg wollte ich nicht hinauf. Am besten irgendwo, wo es einen Übersichtsplan gibt   - tut mir leid, ich komme halt aus einer Großstadt und bin auf dem Lande etwas aufgeschmissen



entweder ...

... ab Parkplatz Hohemark, da steht en Schild, sind 8 KM einfach bis Fuchstanz, kannst die Meute hochscheuchen, dann tust auch noch was für die Kondi  

... Straße Richtung Sandplacken, Parkplatz Spitzkehre, keine Ahnung ob da ein Schild steht, jedenfalls führt der Weg dort auch zum Fuchstanz und/oder Sandplacken  

... Straße weiter Richtung Feldberg/Schmitten, Parkplätze Windeck, da steht ein Schild, ca. 2 KM einfach runter zum Fuchstanz und/oder hoch zum Feldberg ... is die Variante für die Fußkranken  

... mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (17. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Wollen wir mal wieder einen Stammtisch in den nächsten Wochen planen ??


Ich wollt nochmal nachhaken wegen des Stammtisches.......Haben sich ja überhaupt nur 4 Leute dazu geäußert.....Also lasse mers erst mal ?


----------



## Lupo (17. September 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich wohne zwar näher am Taunus als ihr alle, aber auskennen tue ich mich dort trotzdem nicht. Ab morgen habe ich das Vergnügen Freunde drei Tage lang zu beschäftigen, einen Tag ist etwas umherwandern im Taunus angesagt. Da ich aber keine Karte davon habe (fahre immer brav Lupo hinterher), weiß ich nicht wo ich am besten parke. Ganz auf den Feldberg wollte ich nicht hinauf. Am besten irgendwo, wo es einen Übersichtsplan gibt   - tut mir leid, ich komme halt aus einer Großstadt und bin auf dem Lande etwas aufgeschmissen


wieviel km wollt ihr Grosstadtgören denn laufen  wäre ja ne gute Gelegenheit für dich die Trails mal zu Fuss abzugehen.

@Stammtisch: du weisst ja: Ich hab noch keinen ausgelassen


----------



## Sakir (17. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt nochmal nachhaken wegen des Stammtisches.......Haben sich ja überhaupt nur 4 Leute dazu geäußert.....Also lasse mers erst mal ?


neee, nicht lassen......        

ist aber schon komisch, imo sind es wirklich wenige die hier schreiben, setz doch einfach mal ein paar Termine mit einer z.B. Umfrage an und dann sehe wir es.... 
ansonsten gehen wir zu 4 oder 5 essen... das geht auch !

Michael


----------



## yakko (17. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> entweder ...
> 
> ... ab Parkplatz Hohemark, da steht en Schild, sind 8 KM einfach bis Fuchstanz, kannst die Meute hochscheuchen, dann tust auch noch was für die Kondi
> 
> ...



Thx, ich gebe dann mal einen Bericht ab, ob ich aus dem Taunus wieder rausgefunden habe.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt nochmal nachhaken wegen des Stammtisches.......Haben sich ja überhaupt nur 4 Leute dazu geäußert.....Also lasse mers erst mal ?



ok, hier kommt Nummer 5. Ort egal. Ab Oktober ist Mittwoch schlecht, Dienstage zu 50%. Aber wenn wir auf jeden Rücksicht nehmen wollen, wird das eh nichts, also schlag irgendjemand was vor...


René


----------



## Ippie (17. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich schlage (Nägel mit köpfen) den Termin Donnerstag, 30. September - 19:00 Uhr - Schnitzelranch Dudenhofen vor. Reservierung macht Erdi (denk ich mal) Wer ist dafür, wer ist dagegen? Ansonsten setze ich es am Montag ins LMB

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag, 30. September - 19:00 Uhr - Schnitzelranch Dudenhofen vor. Reservierung macht Erdi (denk ich mal)
> Volker


Termin is O.K. für mich. Hab terminlich eh wenig Probleme. Reservierung mach ich wenn ich weis wann und wieviel.

Gerade hat mir der Postbote meinen neuen Vorbau gebracht. Will meine Sitzposition auf em MTB ein wenig der auf dem RR angleichen. Der Alte hatte 120mm bei 20 Grad. Der Neue 140mm bei 5 Grad. Is ja schon ein Unterschied, mal gespannt wie der sich auf em Radl auswirkt  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (17. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> ich schlage (Nägel mit köpfen) den Termin Donnerstag, 30. September - 19:00 Uhr - Schnitzelranch Dudenhofen vor. Reservierung macht Erdi (denk ich mal) Wer ist dafür, wer ist dagegen? Ansonsten setze ich es am Montag ins LMB
> 
> ...


Waaas am 30.ten ?? Am Ende des Monats ?? Sorry, Da hab ich kein Geld mehr    

Neee...war nur ein Spass....... habe nie Geld    

Ihr habt ja Recht. Auch wenn der Stammtisch evtl. mal kleiner wird ist's ja auch nicht tragisch. Falls der Termin nächste Woche steht, werde ich wie immer per Massennachricht noch mal alle persönlich informieren...

Übrigens Yakko. Du warst Nr. 6. Lupo war die Nummer 5.


----------



## Hugo (17. September 2004)

ich sag ma ganz spontan zu....werd aber ne anfahrtsbeschreibung brauchen


----------



## Google (17. September 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag ma ganz spontan zu....werd aber ne anfahrtsbeschreibung brauchen


Ruf uns doch einfach übers Handy an .......

  MUuuuaaaaahhhhhhhaaaaaaahaaaaaa  ​


----------



## Andreas (17. September 2004)

Also ich wuerde mich zum Stammtisch auch mal blicken lassen.
Das mit der Anfahrtsbeschreibung oder wenigstens ein Strassenname waere klasse.


----------



## Sakir (17. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> ich schlage (Nägel mit köpfen) den Termin Donnerstag, 30. September - 19:00 Uhr - Schnitzelranch Dudenhofen vor. Reservierung macht Erdi (denk ich mal) Wer ist dafür, wer ist dagegen? Ansonsten setze ich es am Montag ins LMB
> 
> ...


der 30te ist bei mir ganz kacke, da hat Marion ihr Abschlussprüfung mit anschliessender Feier ! d.h. ich werde bestimmt kein Auto mehr fanhren können, event. sogar nimmer laufen   
schade ! ! !

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (17. September 2004)

@ Google und Ippi 

Und wie war denn eure LD erzählt mal könnt auch ne PM schreibe wenn Ihrs nicht hier so öffentlich tun wollt


----------



## yakko (17. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens Yakko. Du warst Nr. 6. Lupo war die Nummer 5.



Da merkt man es wieder - Beamte


----------



## Google (18. September 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Da merkt man es wieder - Beamte


Tja, einer muß ja für Zucht und Ordnung sorgen    

@ Andreas @ Schön mal ein neues Gesicht beim Stammtisch und hoffentlich bei einer unserer Touren zu sehen  

@[email protected] Meinst Du wir könnten am Dienstag nochmal ne Taunustour machen ?? Ippie hat schon mal Interesse bei mir bekundet, er kann ab 16:30 Uhr. Sakir ist bestimmt auch wieder dabei. Und wer eben noch alles Bock hat   Sag doch mal Bescheid. Ansonsten würden Ippie und ich mal wieder bei uns ne Tour (Barba oder Hahnekamm) anbieten

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. September 2004)

Hi,

bin zurück aus meinem Kurzurlaub und wollte nur mal kurz daran erinnern das morgen in Neuses die MTB Tour startet. Meine Arbeitskollegen und ich werden uns morgen um 8:30 starten!! 
Wie schaut es bei euch aus, hab eben beim querlesen nichts gelesen!  Fährt keiner von euch mit?

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (19. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andreas @ Schön mal ein neues Gesicht beim Stammtisch und hoffentlich bei einer unserer Touren zu sehen



Na klar, bei einer Tour wäre ich auch dabei. Ein paar Leute von Euch kennen mich ja bereits vom Kreis-Offenbach-Thread Treff.


----------



## Google (20. September 2004)

Morsche

So, heut war wieder offizieller Wiegetag: -1,2 Kg, insgesamt nun 3,2 Kg verloren. Noch 1,8 Kg bis zu dem Ziel 80 KG. Jetzt wird erst mal ne Woche Diätpause eingelegt, damit ich nicht auf Sparflamme geh...

@Lupo, Miss Marple @ Und wié wars an der Mosel ? Das Wetter hatte ja bis gestern super mitgespielt..Wolfgang, kannste mir noch im Laufe des Tages wegen meiner Taunusfrage bescheid geben ? 

@[email protected] Und habt Ihr den Pokal geholt ?

@[email protected] Wo bleibt Dein Urlaubsbericht ? Wenn ich Deine Frau nicht getroffen hätte wüßt ich gar nix  

@[email protected] Und, warste denn jetzt mal Biken in Mallorca ?

Mer hört aber auch gar nix mehr......

@[email protected] Wegen Deiner Frage zur LD noch: Ist ausgefallen  Als Entschädigung kriegen wir die LD aber diesen Freitag umsonst gemacht  So viel Service und Kulanz wie ich in den letzten Wochen erlebt habe, hatt ich in den letzten Jahren nicht....

@[email protected]  Ist vielleicht ein bisschen früh zu fragen aber hat jemand schon ne Idee ?? Ich will auf alle Fälle was schönes am Samstag oder Sonntag fahren. Wer ist auf alle Fälle dabei ?? Ich könnt mal wieder die Umgebung um Burg Frankenstein unsicher machen. Aber von mir aus auch Spessart, Taunus Erdiland, etc.pp.
@ Andreas @ Wär ne Gelegenheit Dich mal anzuschließen  Du kennst ja auch einiges an Touren...

Grüße Frank


----------



## Ippie (20. September 2004)

Morsch' n zusammen,

nach einem Computerfreien WE bin ich wieder Online.

@[email protected] Für die LD hat der Herr Ph. den Termin versemmelt. Aber wie Google schon schrieb gibt es am Freitag eine kostenlose Diagnose. Ich mußte Ihn auch am Telefon etwas zappeln lassen.  Am Freitag/Samstag bekommst Du mal ein paar Fitness-Infos von mir.

Wie war Eure Tour in Neuses? Ich war in Mittel-Gründau bei meinem ersten Cross-Country-Rennen. Echt Krass. Die Strecke war nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber eine knochenharte Piste. Es waren 10 Runden á 3,2 km mit 35 hm. Aber das Tempo ist vom Start an sehr hoch. Da ging gleich die Post ab. In den ersten zwei Runden hatte ich versucht, mich an irgend jemanden innerhalb der Top Ten ranzuhängen, bis ich merkte, daß das nichts wird. Als ich das dritte mal den kleinen Hügel mit höchster Herzfrequenz erreicht hatte, wußte ich, daß Tempo ist zu hoch. Erst in der vierten Runde hatte ich meinen Rhythmus gefunden und ich hatte meinen Puls wieder im richtigen Bereich. Und ab da wurden auch die Rundenzeiten schneller, da ich jetzt auch wieder an den Bergabpassagen Tempo aufnehmen konnte. Gesamtzeit:1:25:44 - Ø 22,9
Ich habe einiges an Erfahrung mitgenommen. 
Kurzstrecken sind für mich noch nicht das richtige. Ich brauche noch zu lange, um meinen Renn-Rhythmus zu finden. Die Strecke ist dann zu kurz um mit höherem Tempo noch die Plazierung zu verbessern. Aber interessant war es trotzdem, da auch nur 24 Starter am Start waren und die mitgebrachten Fans auch was vom Rennen hatten. Außerdem nimmt auch jeder an der Siegerehrung teil und bekommt eine Urkunde. 

@[email protected] den Kontakt nehm ich auf.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Und habt Ihr den Pokal geholt ?


Ja, mit 6 Personen   muß jetzt noch mit der GF ein schönes Plätzchen suchen wo er in aller Ruhe verstauben kann  

Stammtisch, ich denke das ich da auch wieder mit bei bin  Mach mal einer Nägel mit Köpfen und stellt den Termin und den Ort ins LMB!!!

Ciao


----------



## Lupo (20. September 2004)

erstmal nachträglich noch  unserem "Geologen" Christian.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], Miss Marple @ Und wié wars an der Mosel ? Das Wetter hatte ja bis gestern super mitgespielt..Wolfgang, kannste mir noch im Laufe des Tages wegen meiner Taunusfrage bescheid geben ? ...Grüße Frank


ich glaub Morgen wird´s nix bei mir, zuviel Arbeit


----------



## Ippie (20. September 2004)

@[email protected] LMB Eintrag ist jetzt vorhanden. Es kann sich nach Lust und Laune eingetragen werden.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal nachträglich noch  unserem "Geologen" Christian.


da schließ ich mich an  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (20. September 2004)

natürlich auch von mir alles Gute und  

Volker


----------



## Sakir (20. September 2004)

da darf ich nicht fehlen, alles Gute von mir   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (20. September 2004)

@all - Herzlichen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche!

@Google - Wäre morgen gerne die B-Tour mitgefahren, komme aber erst um 18:30 in Ffm. von einer Dienstreise zurück 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (20. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal nachträglich noch  unserem "Geologen" Christian.
> 
> ich glaub Morgen wird´s nix bei mir, zuviel Arbeit



@[email protected] Auch von mir nachträglich noch alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag  Ich hoff wir touren vor Deinem nächsten nochmal zusammen  

@ Lupo @ Schade, vielleicht ein andermal. Wie gesagt: Am besten melden wenns mal wieder passt  

@[email protected]  Hab mich schon eingetragen   

@ Barbarossa/[email protected] Die B-Tour kommt wieder langsam.   Morgen fahr ich die wieder das erste Mal (Ippie glaub ich auch  ) Ich hab ein LMB- Eintrag gemacht. Start ist 18:00 Uhr. 

@Grundlagentour am Main/[email protected] Am Mittwoch, auch ab 18:00 Uhr ( früher kann ich diesmal net...) biet ich auch noch gleich ne Tour im LMB an Wer mit will ist willkommen. Soll 3 Stunden gehen..

Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir nun zukünftig wieder mehr LMB-Einträge für unsere geplanten Touren  machen ? Wir erreichen nicht nur uns, sondern auch andere !!

Also bis spätestens zum Stammtisch  

Grüße Frank


----------



## Andreas (20. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir nun zukünftig wieder mehr LMB-Einträge für unsere geplanten Touren  machen ? Wir erreichen nicht nur uns, sondern auch andere !!



Also ich faend's gut. Dann waer mir in der Vergangenheit auch schneller aufgefallen, dass ihr auch Touren ausserhalb von Hanau fahrt  

Ausserdem sieht man sehr uebersichtlich wer kommt und wer nicht. Wenn's nicht klappt kann man sich ja wieder abmelden.


----------



## Google (20. September 2004)

Stammtisch 

B-Tour

Maintour 

Und tschüssss


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!

nun ist es endlich soweit!
Komme aus Lämmerspiel und lese schon etwas länger euren Thread rund um Hanau. Nun wollte ich mich euch mal für eine Tour anschließen.
Ich hätte interesse an der Hanenkamm Tour morgen Abend habe aber leider kein Licht fürs Bike. Was könntet ihr mir auf die schnelle empfehlen?


//Rocky Mountain


----------



## SteelManni (20. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> @[email protected] Und, warste denn jetzt mal Biken in Mallorca ?
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all  

melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort,

@Kwi-Schan,  von mir auch.  

@google, ja habs tatsächlich geschafft einmal auf Mallorca zu biken,
mit einem geliehenen (von mir umgebauten)Treck.

Bei 34Grad und 75%luftfeuchte macht das aber nicht wirklich Spaß,
in den Bergen um Cala Ratjada rum zu biken!  
Erst recht nicht wenn viele Trails auf einmal zu ende sind,
oder man einfach vor einer Mauer oder einem Zaun steht(Privado).
Als ich eimal auf einem Golfplatz rauskam, gabs noch Stress mit dem Gärtner!  

Gestern war ich in Neuses auch mit dabei, ich hab aber ein bisschen die knackigen Trails vermisst,   
wir sind fast nur auf Forstautobahnen gefahren!
War aber dennoch ne ganz schöne Tour und gut organisiert.  

@barracuda, frag doch mal in der Kantine bei Euch nach, ob noch ein
Plätzchen für den Pokal auf einem der Tische frei ist.  

Bei der B-tour morgen bin ich leider nicht dabei, hab auch noch keine
gescheite Lampe!  

@rocky_mountain, willkommen im Thread  , 
ich denke mit einer Sigma Mirage bist Du ganz gut bedient, 
musst nur einen Platz für den Akku finden(Flaschenhalter)

Den Stammtisch kann ich auch noch nicht fest zusagen, hab aber vor wieder 
zu kommen.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2004)

@Rocky Mountain ... willkommen im Club  Lämmerspiel bei Heusenstamm .. oder ... dann is der "Kreis Offenbach" Thread sicher auch interessant für Dich

Ich fahr mit der von Steelmanni angesprochenen Sigma Mirage rum. Is jetzt nicht der "Alles Wegbrenner" aber was man von ihr hatt merkt man erst wenn man mitten im Wald im dunklen steht  Für das Geld is sie das beste was man kaufen kann, wenn man nicht selber was basteln will. Akku soll theoretisch 3,5 Std. halten. Praktisch is nach 2,5 Std. Schicht im Schacht. Deshalb such ich auch nach nem leistungsfähigeren Akku.

@DI und MI Touren ... kann an beiden Terminen nicht  Deshalb hab ich noch was für DO ins LMB gesetzt  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (21. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rocky Mountain ... willkommen im Club  Lämmerspiel bei Heusenstamm .. oder ... dann is der "Kreis Offenbach" Thread sicher auch interessant für Dich


Nöööö sicher net. Durch den Lämmerspieler Wald sinds nur ein paar Meter nach Steinheim oder Klein-Auheim   

Ich fahr übrigens auch mit der Mirage rum und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden gewesen. Man muß halt wissen wie lang der Akku hält  Unsere Tourenzeiten haben sich allerdings erhöht und es könnte dieses Jahr mit dem Akku knapp werden. Vielleicht hol ich mir den neuen Akku von Sigma.

@[email protected] Das Biken im Gelände von Mallorca schien ja richtig ernüchternd zu sein. Na ja, geführte Touren sind da wohl das beste...Nur gut das wir RR fahren  Nur noch gut 4 Monate !!  
Sieh mal zu, daß Du Dir ein gutes Licht zulegst !! Unter der Woche gehts jetzt eigentlich schon nichts mehr ohne.

@ Stammtisch @ Zu 80 % schaut auch mal der Günter vom bike active vorbei. War gestern dort und hab ihm von den Riesenschnitzeln erzählt...  

Tschö dann  

Nachtrag: Meine Familie braucht Input wegen der WE-Planung. Hat jemand ne Idee ?? Wenn net, setz ich einfach ne Hahnenkammtour rein  Nach der Tour könnte man ein Käffschen in einer der dortigen Kneipen schlürfen....


----------



## Sakir (21. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr übrigens auch mit der Mirage rum und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden gewesen. Man muß halt wissen wie lang der Akku hält  Unsere Tourenzeiten haben sich allerdings erhöht und es könnte dieses Jahr mit dem Akku knapp werden. Vielleicht hol ich mir den neuen Akku von Sigma.


Morsche
bei www.reichelt.de gibts einen 6V mit 7,2Ah (LCR-6V 7,2P) damit kommt man doppelkt so weit wie mir dem originale (3,4AH) und wenn man ihn in einen TrinkflaschenThermobeutel steckt hält er bei niedrigen Temp. noch länger.... allerdings muss man ihn sich dann unter das Oberrohr hängen oder i n de Rucksack stecken ! ! !
nur so als Tipp für die Mirage nutzer . . . . und auf jedenfall ein anderes Ladegäte benutzen......

Michael


----------



## maixle (21. September 2004)

Gudde,

auch von mir mal ein kurzes Lebenszeichen.

@Kwi-Schan: ...auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und Gottes Segen  .

@Steel-Manni: diese Woche ist es endlich soweit. Der Rahmen wird bei Montimare einschwirren   . Halte Dich auf dem Laufenden. Die Jungfernfahrt machen wir natürlich gemeinsam, sozusagen: Jus prima noctis  (wie der alte Feudalherr zu sagen pflegt).

@All: Sollte ich am 29. September nicht meinen Hochzeitstag vergessen, werde ich am 30. in der Schnitzelranch einlaufen...vorausgesetzt, Ihr lasst mich noch in Eure Runde, wenn Ihr mich noch erkennt .

Viele Grüsse und bis denne
Maixle
Steel is Real


----------



## Ippie (21. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] willkommen im Thread! wäre schön, wenn es heute abend klappen würde. Ich habe ebenfalls die Thread-Standard-Beleuchtung (Sigma). Leider habe ich nur eine Beleuchtung, sonst hätte ich Dir was mitgebracht. Kannst ja mal im laufe des Tages was von Dir hören lassen, ob Du noch eine Beleuchtung bekommen hast.

@[email protected] Na klar bist Du willkommen. Du bist doch der kleine Blonde, oder?!  

@[email protected] mit Deinen Bericht bestätigst Du die Schwierigkeiten auf Malle mit den Trails. Mist! 
Wenn Du dort bei 34° C gefahren bist, wirst Du Dir ja hier den Ar... abfrieren. Hoffentlich ohne Erkältung! Vielleicht können wir ja mal nächste Woche wieder eine gemütliche  Runde drehen. 

@[email protected] was ist den mit Dir heute Abend? Du hast doch noch Urlaub, oder?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (21. September 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Jungfernfahrt machen wir natürlich gemeinsam, sozusagen: Jus prima noctis  (wie der alte Feudalherr zu sagen pflegt)....Viele Grüsse und bis denne
> Maixle
> Steel is Real


ich glaub allerdings net dass die Feudalherren dabei gesteigerten Wert auf "Gemeinsamkeiten" mit dem Volk gelegt haben sondern mehr auf "Zweisamkeiten" mit der hübschen Braut   Demzufolge würde es Steelmanni allein gebühren deinen neuen Stollengaul einzureiten


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. September 2004)

Hi,

na das ging ja super schnell mit den Antworten und Empfehlungen!!!  
Danke an alle habe.
Leider ist mir kurzfristig für heute Abend was dazwichen gekommen muss etwas länger Arbeiten und schaffe es nicht bis 18Uhr.  
Ich werde mich aber bei der nächsten Gelegenheit einer eurer Touren anschliessen.

Rocky Mountain


----------



## maixle (21. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub allerdings net dass die Feudalherren dabei gesteigerten Wert auf "Gemeinsamkeiten" mit dem Volk gelegt haben sondern mehr auf "Zweisamkeiten" mit der hübschen Braut   Demzufolge würde es Steelmanni allein gebühren deinen neuen Stollengaul einzureiten



...hmmm, ich sollte aufpassen, was ich sage, sonst wird hier im Thread noch jemand geadelt und ich bin meinen schönen neuen Stollengaul los...kaum beteiligt man sich hier wieder mit Wortbeiträgen, wird auch gleich wieder alles wörtlich genommen  .

Leider sind meine Lateinkenntnis genauso wie die Feudalherren im Nebel der Geschichte untergegangen. Sonst würde ich dieses verstaubte Recht ein wenig umformulieren...

In diesem Sinne bis spätestens 30.09.
Feudalistische Grüsse  
Maixle


----------



## Sakir (21. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was ist den mit Dir heute Abend? Du hast doch noch Urlaub, oder?


sehr gerne wäre ich mitgekommen, aber mein VersicherungsFUZZI kommt heute Abend um 18 Uhr.... und ich kann ihm nicht schon wieder absagen ))

@Lupo:    . . . . wann fahren wir mal deine Hausstrecke ???

@Steelmanni: nächste Woche wollen wir mal wieder mit dir so eine schöne knackige Tour machen !

@maixle: Herzlich willkommen in diesem Thread !     

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (21. September 2004)

Hallo @ all  

@sakir, nächste Woche Dienstag bin ich noch in den Alpen zum wandern.
Aber die Woche drauf bin ich dabei, wenn was läuft!

@maixle, ich bin auch gespannt, wie das Teil dann aussieht, wenn's
fertig ist!   
Hast Du noch den 2004er Explosiv-Rahmen in "Babyblau" geordert?
Welche Rahmengröße hast Du? 
Sieht bestimmt geil aus!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. September 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du noch den 2004er Explosiv-Rahmen in "Babyblau" geordert? Sieht bestimmt geil aus!


Gestrickte Schühchen, Milchflasche und Schnuller gibts dann noch von mir umsonst dazu


----------



## Sakir (21. September 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> @sakir, nächste Woche Dienstag bin ich noch in den Alpen zum wandern.
> Aber die Woche drauf bin ich dabei, wenn was läuft!


dann lass uns das mal gleich festmachen ))
das wäre doch dann der 05.10.04

Michael


----------



## Hugo (21. September 2004)

wegen barbarossatour heut abed...ich bin am überlegen mit zu fahrn...der parkplatz den ihr meint is das der an der kreuzung wos gerade aus nach wolfgang geht und links ab nach...naja richtung kraftwerk eben, da wo dieses einsame haus steht mit dem computermontor am galgen oder meint ihr dne parkplatz der irgendwoe zwischen dem besagten haus und der kreuzung grosskrotzenburg/alzenau/kahl is....nicht dass ich dann am falschen steh und das mim telefon is ja so ne sache


----------



## maixle (21. September 2004)

Gudde,

...heute hebe ich meinen Beitragsschnitt erheblich an. Schon zwei Beiträge an einem Tag .

@Sakir: Vielen Dank für die  Begrüßung eines alten Hanau-Thread-Veteranen  .

@Steel-Manni: Genau der isses und in 21"...Warte schon gierigst auf den Anruf des Händlers meines Vertrauens, dass das Teil endlich da ist  ***SabberSabberGier***  ...KONA and GT rules  

@Google: Mal schauen, ob die Babyflasche in den Flaschenhalter passt. Könnte allerdings noch ein paar Ohrenwärmer gebrauchen .

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel is Real


----------



## Google (21. September 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wegen barbarossatour heut abed...ich bin am überlegen mit zu fahrn...der parkplatz den ihr meint is das der an der kreuzung wos gerade aus nach wolfgang geht und links ab nach...naja richtung kraftwerk eben, da wo dieses einsame haus steht mit dem computermontor am galgen oder meint ihr dne parkplatz der irgendwoe zwischen dem besagten haus und der kreuzung grosskrotzenburg/alzenau/kahl is....nicht dass ich dann am falschen steh und das mim telefon is ja so ne sache


Also ich mein den Parkplatz an der B 8....Die eine Richtung geht nach Kahl in der anderen gehts nach Wolfgang. Zwischendrin ist auch noch ne größere Kreuzung wo Du nach Großkrotzenburg abbiegen kannst (Strandbad ist gleich in der Nähe) oder eben nach Alzenau abbiegst. Ich hoffen Dir geholfen.......  Ich erklärs auch gerne per Handy. Na ??....Willste heute Grundlage machen ??





			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Mal schauen, ob die Babyflasche in den Flaschenhalter passt. Könnte allerdings noch ein paar Ohrenwärmer gebrauchen .


Zieh Dir ne Windel übern Kopf.....alles andere passt sonst nicht mehr zum Outfit   ...Späsle muß sein


----------



## Google (22. September 2004)

Morsche allerseits   

Ich hab mal mit dem Michael die BaHaBu-Tour für den kommenden Samstag  angesetzt. Start ist zur menschenfreundlichen Uhrzeit 11:00 Uhr  Geplant ist das Fahren in einer Gruppe   und ein gemütliches Beisammensein, was aber keine Pflicht sein muß  

Näheres hier:

BaHaBu-Tour 

Also bis denne hoffentlich  

Und wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat.....Wir haben nächste Woche Stammtisch  Hier eintragen:

Stammtisch 

Grüße Frank 

*Nachtrag:*

Laut Auskunft vom Hugo ist ab jetzt wieder regelmäßig jeden Samstag der offizielle Bikertreff in Mainflingen  an der Kilianusbrücke ab 14:00 Uhr.

Weiterhin soll laut dem Günter ab übernächsten Samstag (01.10.04) wieder offiziell der Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg, dann alle 2 Wochen, statt finden. Glaube auch 14:00 Uhr. Er will das nochmal unter seiner Hompage veröffentlichen.

Und zu guter letzt werde ich gleich für den kommenden Dienstag eine neue B-Tour ins LMB stellen   War übrigens schön gestern


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche allerseits
> 
> Ich hab mal mit dem Michael die BaHaBu-Tour für den kommenden Samstag  angesetzt. Start ist zur menschenfreundlichen Uhrzeit 11:00 Uhr  Geplant ist das Fahren in einer Gruppe   und ein gemütliches Beisammensein, was aber keine Pflicht sein muß
> 
> ...


hmmm ... Pech gehabt. SA is RR angesagt, SO wäre ich mitgekommen. Beim nächsten Mal.

Gestern bei 26 Sachen hattes mir mein guten Latex vorne zerissen, ging gerade noch mal gut. Gar nicht auszudenken wenn so was mit 50-60 Sachen bergab passiert   Das sorgt für ne Menge  danach.

War schlagartig die Luft draußen und was war Schuld ... ein bis dahin unbemerkter 5-6mm langer Einschnitt im Mantel  Der hatte den Latex langsam aber sicher durchgerubbelt. Werd jetzt regelmäßig mit ner Taschenlampe die Mäntel nach Beschädigungen absuchen. Mit der Taschenlampe sieht man jede noch so kleine Beschädigung. Kann ich nur jedem raten  

Naja, bei der Gelegenheit hab ich aus mein Fundus ein paar Herbst/Winterreifen ausgegraben und aufgezogen. 

Dann auch die nächsten 5000 pannenfreien Kilometer  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (22. September 2004)

Ich kann leider auch Samstag nicht. Fahrt ihr Sonntag's eingentlich auch, oder ist Familientag angesagt?



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern bei 26 Sachen hattes mir mein guten Latex vorne zerissen, ging gerade noch mal gut. Gar nicht auszudenken wenn so was mit 50-60 Sachen bergab passiert   Das sorgt für ne Menge  danach.



Ich hatte mal einen Platzer am Hinterrad bei ueber 50 km/h. Die Bremse hinten
hat auch sofort blockiert. Bin zum Glueck nicht gestuerzt. Gar nicht auszudenken wenn das vorne passiert waere.

5000 km ohne Panne? Soviel Glueck muss man haben, oder benutze ich die falschen Schlaeuche?


----------



## yakko (22. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche allerseits
> 
> 
> Und wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat.....Wir haben nächste Woche Stammtisch  Hier eintragen:
> ...



Toll, bisher bin ich am 30. verabredet. Aber ich tue natürlich mein bestes um bei Euch zu erscheinen   

w/ Samstag: Mal schau'n wie's Wetter wird, und meinen Kühlschrank müsste ich auch mal wieder auffüllen. Momentan habe ich sowieso keinen Bock *gähn* - die berüchtigte Herbstmüdigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider auch Samstag nicht. Fahrt ihr Sonntag's eingentlich auch, oder ist Familientag angesagt?


also bei mir is nicht Famileintag angesagt. Wenn unsere Binselbergtour morgen ins Wasser fällt, können wirs SO ja nochmal probieren  


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> 5000 km ohne Panne? Soviel Glueck muss man haben, oder benutze ich die falschen Schlaeuche?


letztes Jahr hätte ich 6 oder 7 Platten  Dieses Jahr dann auf Latex umgestiegen und bis gestern Ruhe ... war die beste Investition bis lang  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (23. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider auch Samstag nicht. Fahrt ihr Sonntag's eingentlich auch, oder ist Familientag angesagt?


Wir fahren hier mal Samstags, mal Sonntags....Da Sakir und ich die Tour vorgeschlagen haben, haben wir natürlich einen Tag am WE ausgesucht wo wir dann auch beide können....Wäre sonst irgendwie blöd...Oder ??    Ich würd sagen auf ein nächstes WE. Tourenvorschläge sind übrigens immer willkommen  

Ich und Sakir sind unsere gestrige Tour zu 80% im strömenden Regen gefahren. Bis AB sind wir gefahren und wieder zurück. Das war schon Winterpokalreif  Aber scheeee wars trotzdem  

@Yakko @ Komm geb Dir einen Ruck und fahr mit bei der BaHaBu-Tour. Die Geschäfte haben lange auf am Samstag......

Das Wetter am Samstag soll trocken werden......

Ach Leute fast hätt ichs vergessen....Tragt Euch doch einfach mal hier ein. Is auch gar net schlimm


----------



## Ippie (23. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@Google, [email protected] ich habe es mir schon fast gedacht, daß Ihr gestern im Regen gefahren seit. Es hat sich den ganzen Tag zugezogen und pünktlich um 17:00 Uhr hat es angefangen zu regnen. Gute Leistung von Euch!
Am Samstag wird es wohl etwas schlammig werden. Besonders am Hahnenkamm.  
Da werden wir uns wohl dran gewöhnen müssen, obwohl ich noch vom letzten Winter genug habe. 
Google, was macht das Gewicht? Ich halte mein Gewicht und werde aber nicht leichter. Das einzige was sich verändert sind die Fettwerte. Die gehen langsam nach unten. Ist wenigstens auch was. 

@[email protected] ich kann nur Erdis Aussage bestätigen. Mit Latex-Schläuchen habe ich bisher keine Probs gehabt. Obwohl der Comp S light mit Gummischläuchen, bei anderen Thread-Teilnehmern, öfters mal einen Schlauchwechsel nötig machte. Ich hatte dieses Jahr nur einmal normale Schläuche drauf und auch gleich einen Platten.   
Nicht auszudenken was bei einem Schlauchplatzer passieren kann. Ich vertraue voll auf mein Gerät, sonst würde ich nur noch im Bummeltempo die "Chicken-ways" fahren. Und das will ich nicht.

@[email protected] es scheint sich ja wieder eine große Gruppe zu bilden  . Bis jetzt 12 Teilnehmer und da fehlen noch ein paar! Ich freue mich schon drauf.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (23. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und Sakir sind unsere gestrige Tour zu 80% im strömenden Regen gefahren. Bis AB sind wir gefahren und wieder zurück. Das war schon Winterpokalreif  Aber scheeee wars trotzdem


Morsche
als ich gestern heim kam, musste ich erstmal das Wasser aus meinen Schuhen giessen *ggg* man, war ich untenrum Nass ! ! !
Ich musste dann auch  noch die restlichen 1,8km im Ort eine Runde drehen   

Zum Stammtisch habe ich mich auch mal eingetragen, komme aber keinesfalls vor 21:00 Uhr, eher noch ein bissel später, also geht nicht alle schon um 22 Uhr heim.....

@Ippie: wenn man erstmal total Nass oder Matschig ist, macht das ganze sogar SPASS   

Ich fahre schon immer den Schwalbe Black Jack mit normalen Leicht-Schläuche und habe üüüüüüüüüüberhaupt keine Probleme damit....wenn mal eine Scheerbe oder Nagel einen plattenm macht, passiert es mit Latex genauso wie mit normalen      ausser bei Google, da werden die alle 200km platt   

Michael


----------



## Andreas (23. September 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir is nicht Famileintag angesagt. Wenn unsere Binselbergtour morgen ins Wasser fällt, können wirs SO ja nochmal probieren



Alles klar. Binselberg oder noch ein wenig weiter.

 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und Sakir sind unsere gestrige Tour zu 80% im strömenden Regen gefahren. Bis AB sind wir gefahren und wieder zurück. Das war schon Winterpokalreif  Aber scheeee wars trotzdem



Respekt!   

Dann lieber bei Schnee als bei Regen...


----------



## yakko (23. September 2004)

Wie versprochen noch eine Nachbetrachtung:



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> entweder ...
> 
> ... ab Parkplatz Hohemark, da steht en Schild, sind 8 KM einfach bis Fuchstanz, kannst die Meute hochscheuchen, dann tust auch noch was für die Kondi



haben wir gemacht, mit kurzer Verschnaufpause, wo wir den Füchsen beim Tanzen zugesehen haben (und bei der Gelegenheit Unmassen von Wespen vernichtet haben) hat das ganze 4 Stunden gedauert. Ist schon was anderes als wenn man mit Fahrrad dort hoch fährt, die 7 km ziehen sich ja ewig.
Es wurden die Menge der Sitzgelegenheiten bemängelt (es gab nur an dem Bach kurz nach dem Start ein paar), gegen den Bayrischen Wald stinkt unser Taunus da wohl total ab   

Fazit der ganzen Geschichte: mit dem Bike macht das viel mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (23. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Yakko @ Komm geb Dir einen Ruck und fahr mit bei der BaHaBu-Tour. Die Geschäfte haben lange auf am Samstag......
> 
> Das Wetter am Samstag soll trocken werden......



Aber was nützt mir ein offener Laden, wenn es nichts vernünftiges mehr gibt?

Hier übrigens noch ein Termin für Sonntag: CTF Oberursel 

yakko


----------



## Ippie (23. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir jetzt den 7,2 Ah Akku bei Reichelt bestellt. Es ist für mich zur Zeit die Beste und günstigste Lösung. Da kann ich mit beiden Mirage-Scheinwerfern fahren und der Akku hält bei immer eingeschalteten Doppelscheinwerfern fast 3 Std. Und das reicht erst mal, zumal ich ja nicht immer beide Lampen brennen lasse. 500 g Gewichtszulage ist auch noch OK.
Ich habe zwar einen interessanten Selbstbau gefunden http://www.joerky.de/korrektur.html?page=/mtb/mirage/mirage.htm 
Aber jetzt alles auf 12 V umzurüsten ist mir zu teuer. Außerdem ist es laut Beschreibung auch nur ein 3,4 Ah Akku und der hält auch nur 2 Std (20 W). Und dann einen 7,2 Ah Akku zu nehmen ist auch wieder Blödsinn, da der Akku schon 2,5 Kg wiegt. Also müßte man dann einen leichteren Akku nehmen und der kostet dann wieder ordentlich Kohle. Alles nicht so einfach, wenn man nicht jenseits der 100 Teuro landen will.

@[email protected] mit Eurer Tour wird es wohl nichts! Obwohl es heute nur einmal geregnet hatte   und das den ganzen Tag.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (23. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] mit Eurer Tour wird es wohl nichts! Obwohl es heute nur einmal geregnet hatte   und das den ganzen Tag.
> 
> bis denn
> 
> Volker


STIMMT  Hab den Termin aus dem LMB geschmissen. Einmal richtig naß pro Tag lang, hab ich gerade hinter mir  Hab mir in den Vorderreifen ne Schraube reingefahren ... äh Auto mein ich, Radl hatte ich erst vorgestern, wird langsam ercht nervig   Wird gerade repariert und auf dem Heimweg zu Fuß bin ich gerade richtig heimgewaschen worden ... so viel zum Thema Schuhe ausleeren  

Hier gibts den Bleigeelakku günstiger und haste auch ein vernünftiges Ladegerät, falls nich das AL 300 oder 600 is dort auch am günstigsten
http://www.pollin.de/default.asp

Ich kann mich mit so nem Blei"schweren"akku nicht anfreunden. Glaube werd mir den Nipack von Mirage an Land ziehen. Hier gibts dazu Info:
http://www.dk-forenserver.de/tour/showthread.php?t=31249&highlight=sigma+akku

@yakko ... ja das zieht sich gewaltig bis da hoch. Eigentlich denk man mim Radl würd man schon stehen, aber wenn mans mal zu Fuß abgelaufen is merkt man erst wie flott das mim Radl dann doch geht  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (23. September 2004)

@Google etc. - Sieht so aus, als würden wir uns Samstag sehen  Jetzt muss mir nur einer von Euch sagen, wo das Shooters ist...
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Google (24. September 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was nützt mir ein offener Laden, wenn es nichts vernünftiges mehr gibt?yakko


 Ne ehrliche Antwort ?? Nichts weiter als ne Ausrede..."Keine Lust" ist ehrlich und akzeptabel 


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Google, was macht das Gewicht? Ich halte mein Gewicht und werde aber nicht leichter. Das einzige was sich verändert sind die Fettwerte. Die gehen langsam nach unten. Ist wenigstens auch was.


Mein Gewicht hat sich auf 81 KG dies Woche eingependelt aber Montag ist ja offizieller Wiegetag und ich schätze mal, daß ich in 2 Wochen dann tatsächlich 80 Kg erreicht hab. Dann heißt es halten...





			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Google etc. - Sieht so aus, als würden wir uns Samstag sehen  Jetzt muss mir nur einer von Euch sagen, wo das Shooters ist...


Super   Jetzt muß nur noch einigermaßen das Wetter mitspielen. Ich würd sagen wenns net grade Backsteine regnet starten wir......Das Shooters ist da ehemalige Druckhaus. Kennst Du das ? Oder kennst Du die Villa Stockum ?? Einfach dort die Straße zum Hotel runterfahren aber dort nicht zum Parkplatz rein sondern weiter die Straße. 20m weiter, direkt unter der Autobahnbrücke, gehts links rein zum Shooters..da ist auch ein großes Schild. Ansonsten einfach anrufen.


----------



## Sakir (24. September 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Google etc. - Sieht so aus, als würden wir uns Samstag sehen  Jetzt muss mir nur einer von Euch sagen, wo das Shooters ist...
> Gruß
> Christian


gugst du hier !

schön wenn du kommst !

Michael


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. September 2004)

Hi nun der zweite Versuch,

nachdem ja der erste Versuch mangels Zeit und Licht gescheitert ist probiere ich es ein zweites mal.
Die BA-HA-BU Tour am Samstag hört sich sehr gut an.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht unter gemütlicher Tour das gleiche wie ich.
Na ich werde es am Samstag mal ausprobieren.


// Rocky Mountain


----------



## maixle (24. September 2004)

Gudde,

...sooooooooooooooooooooonnn sch*$**. Habe eine schlechte Nachricht:

Gestern abend (also Donnerstag) beim Tanzkurs ist mir eingefallen, dass unser Stammtisch am 30.09. ja genau auf dem Donnerstag und damit genau zum Tanzkurs liegt ...da kann ich quasi nicht schwänzen, ohne dass der Haussegen schief hängt...naja, ausserdem kostet der Kurs ja auch ein paar Eusen .

Werde also wahrscheinlich nicht kommen können bzw. erst sehr spät. Der Kurs fängt um 20.30 an und geht bis ca. 22.15. Hmmmm, das wird sich wahrscheinlich fast nicht mehr lohnen. 

Naja, mal schauen. Vielleicht krieg ich das irgendwie hin.
In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Sakir (24. September 2004)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hi nun der zweite Versuch,
> 
> nachdem ja der erste Versuch mangels Zeit und Licht gescheitert ist probiere ich es ein zweites mal.
> Die BA-HA-BU Tour am Samstag hört sich sehr gut an.
> ...


Ahoi

super, das du mitkommen willst   

wir sind da sehr flexibel in der Geschwindigkeit.
Wir fahren *immer* so, das auch der langsamste nicht nur mit einem 180er Puls fahren muss ! ! !

wird bestimmt Lustig     

Michael


----------



## Lupo (24. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wir fahren *immer* so, das auch der langsamste nicht nur mit einem 180er Puls fahren muss ! ! !...Michael



neeeeeeeeeeee, sondern mit nen 200er  aber keine panik  die Oberheizer, die schon wieder einklicken wenn der letzte (normal ich  ) grad angehechelt kommt sind (noch) net angemeldet  
schad dass ich net dabei sein kann  ich   hab für morgen arbeit angenommen   

viel Spass, Lup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (24. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich   hab für morgen arbeit angenommen


du bist wirklich ein bissel   .... Samstags Arbeit annehmen, wenn du mit UNS radeln könntest... tzzzz, lass das Zeugs liegen, mach das Bike startklar und schwing deinen Hinter um 11 zum Shooters und bringt Martina mit ..... !

Das Wetter scheint uns nochmal mit Regen zu verschonen, laut dem Wetterbericht soll es nur bewölkt sein... trotzdem werde ich mal meine Regenjacke einpacken !

@Ippie : kommst du zum Shooters oder sollen wir dich unterwegs einsammeln ???

Michael


----------



## Lupo (24. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> du bist wirklich ein bissel   .... Samstags Arbeit annehmen, wenn du mit UNS radeln könntest... tzzzz, lass das Zeugs liegen, mach das Bike startklar und schwing deinen Hinter um 11 zum Shooters und bringt Martina mit ..... !...
> Michael


tja, wirklich schade aber ich kann´s net mehr ändern. schade, vorallem weil´s für google Morgen ne ganz besondere Tour wird


----------



## Sakir (24. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem weil´s für google Morgen ne ganz besondere Tour wird


ganz besondere Tour ???

hmmm *überleg* .  . . . . nun mit den aktuellen HF-Werten ?

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2004)

last Euch den Cappu schmecken, Ihr Säcke ... wärend ich mich auf em RR über die Odenwaldhöhen quäl  Bin echt auf die Route gespannt.  

Hab heut mal ne kleine 50 Km Runde durch die Wälder um Dtz. gedreht ... ich glaub es is Herbst ... mein Radl sieht, ich sah aus wie Sau  

Am SO morgen telefonieren Andreas und ich ... wollen uns für ne Odenwaldrunde verabreden ... Binselberg evtl. noch ein wenig mehr ... wenn klar is was geht, werd ich es kurzfristig ins LMB stellen. Falls sich noch Jemand anschließen möchte  

15 (fünfzehn) Stammtischteilnehmer    ... da kann man ja bald nen ganzen Raum reservieren  Wer reserviert eigentlich Ippie Du oder soll ich das machen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (25. September 2004)

Falls noch einer reinschaut.....Nehmt Euch Regensachen und vor allem Neoprenstulpen mit  Meine Schuhe sind von der Regentour am Donnerstag immer noch feucht  

Jetzt sind wir ja doch noch 6 geworden  Kennt Ihr noch Dr. Ho vom ersten Stammtisch ?? @ Dr. Ho @ Was ne Überraschung  

@[email protected] Hääääää? Was ? Besondere Tour für mich ?? Ich kapier Nullllllll    

Von der LD erzähl ich heut auf der Tour, bzw. demnächst hier. Nur so viel vor ab: Wie es nicht anders zu erwarten war dürft ich eigentlich gar net mehr mit Euch touren  

Tsssss........


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2004)

huch  Seids noch unterwegs oder im Kaffee versackt ... nix zu lesen hier  

Also meine RR Tour war klasse und mehr von der heftigeren Art. Mehr gibts hier:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=13621&postcount=139

Morgen wollen Andreas und ich zum Binselberg. Wird von meiner Seite aus eher gemächlich. Vielleicht will "Bad Offenbach" sich noch ein wenig am WE betätigen  Startzeit steht noch nicht fest, wird aber von meiner Seite auch eher Richtung Mittag. Wenns genau feststeht mach ich nen LMB Eintrag  

Also wer rafft sich morgen noch auf ...

Erdi01


----------



## Dr.Ho. (25. September 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

@Google: tja, hab' mich etwas rar gemacht nach dem ersten Stammtisch ;-)

War eine nette Tour, die dann doch nicht ganz soooo gemütlich geworden ist, wie angepriesen. Hat aber Spaß gemacht, und ich bin bestimmt mal wieder dabei. 
Ich werde mich schon an eure Kategorisierungen bzgl. konditioneller Anspruch etc. gewöhnen. 
Auf jeden Fall war uns das Wetter wohlgesonnen, und das ist doch auch was...

Solange wir noch im Hellen unterwegs sein können, sollten wir das nutzen. Wer stellt die nächste Tour ein?

So long 
Dr. Ho.


----------



## Google (27. September 2004)

Dr.Ho. schrieb:
			
		

> War eine nette Tour, die dann doch nicht ganz soooo gemütlich geworden ist, wie angepriesen. Hat aber Spaß gemacht, und ich bin bestimmt mal wieder dabei.
> Ich werde mich schon an eure Kategorisierungen bzgl. konditioneller Anspruch etc. gewöhnen. Wer stellt die nächste Tour ein?
> 
> So long
> Dr. Ho.


Morsche....das mit dem gemütlich ist immer so eine Sache...So lange es heißt: "So gehts noch aber net schneller" und ihr mitfahrt, ist es für uns schwierig einzuschätzen wie Ihr Euch fühlt...Einfach sagen wenn wir einen Gang runterschalten sollen. Aber ansonsten muß ich sagen, daß Du und rocky mountain schon recht gut drauf seid  

Nächste Tour ? Hat jemand schon ne Idee für nächstes WE ??  Vorschläge sind wie immer willkommen. Ansonsten dürften für den Samstag schon mal die Biketreffs in Großkrotzenburg und Mainflingen zur Verfügung stehen falls nix von uns aus geht.... wobei ich noch nicht weiß ob ich Samstags kann. Bei mir ist der Sonntag diesmal günstiger. Ich schau mal was geht und werd versuchen mich entsprechend zu richten.......

So, heut war ja wieder offizieller Wiegetag: 81,6 KG nach der diätlosen Woche immerhin 200 gr. trotzdem verloren. Na Ja, Heute hab ich 18 jähriges mit meiner Frau und am Donnerstag zum Stammtisch gibts ein heftiges Schnitzelchen. Wenn ich die Woche ein halbes Kilo verliere, bin ich schon zufrieden.

Ach...jetzt hätt ich fast die Leistungsdiagnose vergessen: Ergebnis ist, daß ich eine katastrophale Grundlage habe...so O-Ton.....Bei dem entsprechenden Wert wo idealerweise 100 % angestrebt werden (schafft man natürlich nie) hab ich 18 % !! Ich müßte jetzt eigentlich nur Grundlage ohne Ende fahren. Ich hab mich aber trotzdem sehr übers Ergebnis gefreut: Denn ich fühl mich eigentlich ganz fit und weiß das ich noch viel Verbesserungspotential habe   Außerdem weiß ich, daß wenn ich in der Vergangenheit GA gemacht habe ich von der Herzfrequenz zu niedrig gefahren bin. Fahren muß ich nämlich zwischen 140  150 und gefahren bin ich immer nur bis 140....dumm gelaufen da nix gebracht   Ziel für den Winter ist es jetzt, daß wenn ich Grundlage fahre ich auch im richtigen Bereich das Ganze mache. Evtl versuch ich auch mehr GA zu fahren...Ansonsten bleibe ich den Touren treu und werde erst Ende Januar /Anfang Februar ernsthaft was für Frammersbach machen.

Die bisherigen Aktivitäten der Woche:

Barbarossatour 

Stammtisch 

Tschö Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. September 2004)

Guten Morgen,

war ne super gemütliche Tour am Samstag (grins). 
Ich wollte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken das ihr immer so schön auf mich gewartet habt  

// christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (27. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Tour ? Hat jemand schon ne Idee für nächstes WE ??  Vorschläge sind wie immer willkommen.


Morsche
ich hätte mal eine Idee für den Samstag ! (da ich Sonntag keine Zeit habe)
Wir verdonnern den Lupo dazu, uns mal um/hin/etc. den Feldberg zu führen und so tolle Trails wie das letzte mal zu zeigen. Das hatte tierisch spass gemacht und solange das Wetter noch so ist und es dort OBEN nicht minus Grade sind, sollten wir das ausnutzen, FINDE ICH *g*

definitiv habe ich Freitag und Sonntag keine Zeit, leder.....

*Für die kommende Woche steht die Tour mit Steelmanni an....     GELLE ! ! !*

Michael


----------



## Ippie (27. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ich es am Samstag schon anhnte, hat es mich über's WE richtig zerissen. Angina mit 39,2 Fieber. Zum Glück keine Erkältung. Muß nachher noch zu Arzt um mir mein Antibiotikum abzuholen. Natürlich wird es mit der morgigen Tour nichts. Ein Vorteil hat die Sache. Ich habe seit Samstag 3 Kilo abgenommen und immer noch keinen Hunger. Mit so einem dicken Hals ist essen eh kein Vergnügen.

@[email protected] bestellst Du den Tisch?

@[email protected] Es hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht. Können wir gerne mal wiederholen.

@[email protected] Dein Tip mit dem warmen Bier habe ich befolgt. Bis auf das es das wiederlichste war, was ich jemals getrunken habe, hat es nichts genutzt. War vielleicht die falsche Biersorte.

So, jetzt muß ich zurück ins Bettchen

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (27. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Dein Tip mit dem warmen Bier habe ich befolgt. Bis auf das es das wiederlichste war, was ich jemals getrunken habe, hat es nichts genutzt. War vielleicht die falsche Biersorte.
> 
> So, jetzt muß ich zurück ins Bettchen
> 
> ...


Ohje Ohje, was machst du für Sachen... tzzzz... dencke mal, wir hätten dich nicht alleineheimfahrenlassendürfen *bg*
Das Bier... hmmm... du darfst auch kein alkoholfreies Warsteiner nehmen, das ist nur was für WARMDUSCHER... wenn, dann was gutes wie...Schmucker Schwarzbier.....
kannst aber auch alternativ Glühwein oder warmen Äppler nehmen.,... danach schwitzt du in verbindung mit der heissen Badewanne wie ein OCHS... und dann ins kuschelige Bettchen *träum*.... genial.....

lass dich mal schön von deinen 2 Frauchen versorgen und pflege dich ein bissel, das du bis Donnerstag wieder soweit fitt bist um zum Stammtisch zu kommen.... GUTE BESSERUNG


@Google: da sind wir am dienstag ganz alleine *ggg* wir können auch alternativ GA1 fahren *bg* aber nur wenn du deinen Pulsometer um die Brust hast.....




			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vorteil hat die Sache. Ich habe seit Samstag 3 Kilo abgenommen und immer noch keinen Hunger. Mit so einem dicken Hals ist essen eh kein Vergnügen.



@Google: das wäre doch auch was, um die letzten 2 Kg abzunehmen   


Michael


----------



## Lupo (27. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir verdonnern den Lupo dazu, uns mal um/hin/etc. den Feldberg zu führen und so tolle Trails wie das letzte mal zu zeigen. Das hatte tierisch spass gemacht und solange das Wetter noch so ist und es dort OBEN nicht minus Grade sind, sollten wir das ausnutzen, FINDE ICH *g*...Michael


gute idee  bin grad dabei was mit babu auszumachen fürs we, schaumerma  

@ippie: willkommen im club*hust,röchel*


----------



## Sakir (27. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> der Sammler ist diesmal ausnahmsweise nicht erdi, ich will ja keine Namen nennen aber er fängt mit *SA*  an und hört mit *KIR*   auf


der Sammler ist diesmal ausnahmsweise nicht erdi & Sakir, ich will ja keine Namen nennen aber er fängt mit *LU*  an und hört mit *PO*   auf  







Michael


----------



## Google (27. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> ich hätte mal eine Idee für den Samstag ! (da ich Sonntag keine Zeit habe)
> Wir verdonnern den Lupo dazu, uns mal um/hin/etc. den Feldberg zu führen und so tolle Trails wie das letzte mal zu zeigen. Das hatte tierisch spass gemacht und solange das Wetter noch so ist und es dort OBEN nicht minus Grade sind, sollten wir das ausnutzen, FINDE ICH *g*


Also wenn Ihr Samstags was ausmacht...Ich schau halt mal ob ich kann. Defintiv weis ich net wann ich nicht mehr unabkömmlich für die Familie bin. Ich versuchs heut noch raus zu kriegen.

Ansonsten schau ich mal obs noch ein paar Sonntagstourer gibt die eben Samstags nicht können.....





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie ich es am Samstag schon anhnte, hat es mich über's WE richtig zerissen. Angina mit 39,2 Fieber. Zum Glück keine Erkältung. Muß nachher noch zu Arzt um mir mein Antibiotikum abzuholen. Natürlich wird es mit der morgigen Tour nichts. Ein Vorteil hat die Sache. Ich habe seit Samstag 3 Kilo abgenommen und immer noch keinen Hunger. Mit so einem dicken Hals ist essen eh kein Vergnügen.


Dann hüte mal das Bett und schone Dich. Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche. Eben scheint eh ne Epedemie ausgebrochen zu sein  Jede Menge aus dem Bekannten-und Verwandtenkreis hats auch erwischt.





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: da sind wir am dienstag ganz alleine *ggg* wir können auch alternativ GA1 fahren *bg* aber nur wenn du deinen Pulsometer um die Brust hast.....
> 
> @Google: das wäre doch auch was, um die letzten 2 Kg abzunehmen


Eigentlich ne gute Gelegenheit GA zu fahrn  Lassen wir den LMB-Eintrag mal bis Morgenmittag drin ???? und dann würd ich mich mit Dir nochmal übers Handy kurz schließen.....Auch wegen der Uhrzeit. Ich könnte nämlich schon so gegen 16:30 Uhr von mir zuhause aus starten.....

Abnehmen per Angina ????   Gott bewahre !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (27. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ne gute Gelegenheit GA zu fahrn  Lassen wir den LMB-Eintrag mal bis Morgenmittag drin ???? und dann würd ich mich mit Dir nochmal übers Handy kurz schließen.....Auch wegen der Uhrzeit. Ich könnte nämlich schon so gegen 16:30 Uhr von mir zuhause aus starten.....


O.K. ich bin dabei ! ! !
Uhrzeit ist mir wurscht, habe noch URLAUB *g*

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2004)

Hi,

hab jetzt schon von ein Paar gelesen, das sie verschnupft sind  

Is noch Jemand heut abend im Atlantis  

@sakir, google ... eine GA Runde würde ich morgen mal mitmachen, kann aber erst gegen 18 Uhr. Is Euch sicher zu spät ... oder  

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (27. September 2004)

Hallo Erdie, 
Betty und ich werden heute Abend bestimmt dasein, Sakir wollte soweit ich weiß auch kommen. Wolfgang darf leider heute nicht mit, hat Fieber    .

Allen Erkälteten wünsche ich gute Besserung und hoffe, daß ihr zum Stammtisch wieder fit seid.  

Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erdie,
> Betty und ich werden heute Abend bestimmt dasein, Sakir wollte soweit ich weiß auch kommen. Wolfgang darf leider heute nicht mit, hat Fieber    .
> 
> Allen Erkälteten wünsche ich gute Besserung und hoffe, daß ihr zum Stammtisch wieder fit seid.
> ...


Gut werde mich auch auf den Weg machen.


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] bestellst Du den Tisch?Volker


O.K. Werde den Tisch morgen für 15-20 Personen reservieren. Läuft auf Namen Erdt. Na dann auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.

@sakir, google ... muß mit morgen zurückrudern. Hab keine Zeit, bin auf dem Stammtisch des RSC Dtz. Bequatschen wans mit RTF am SO los geht.  

Damit hat sich die Frage nach dem WE für mich erübrigt. Vielleicht wenn ich weis was am SA läuft und wie heftig es werden soll, schließ ich mich noch an  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (27. September 2004)

@google oder tboy
nehmt ma bitte ne auswertung der LD mit...das mit den 100% hat mir tboy schonma versucht zu erklärn, ich weiss aber noch nich so recht was das zu bedeuten hat....will ich mir dann ma ansehn

@ippie
gehs langsam an....bei mir hats letztes jahr 2 monate gedauert aber mach dir keine sorgen...nach einer woche und 10kilo wars vorbei mim abnehmen...danach schmeckt halt einfach nur alles bissi komisch


----------



## Sakir (27. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee  bin grad dabei was mit babu auszumachen fürs we, schaumerma


wegen mir muss es nicht unbedingt Samstag sein, wenn ihr Sonntag mehr Leute seid, fahrt doch Sonntag....

@Google: in welche richtung wollen wir morgen starten ???
dann such ich mal eine Runde raus ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Hugo (27. September 2004)

nochma wegen stammtisch....ich werd bissi später kommen, weil ich vorher noch in nieder roden bin....aber ich komm schon noch...düfrt dafür ohne mich mim essen anfangen


----------



## Google (27. September 2004)

@[email protected] Uups...jetzt hab ich schon den LMB-Eintrag geändert ohne Dein Post zu lesen....Wir können auch gern ne andere Labertour...öööhhm....GA-Tour fahren.  

@[email protected] Wenn Du den Weg findest erklär ich Dir das gerne mit den 100 %    

Der Erkläärbäär....

*Nachtrag:* Morgens 7:30 Uhr in Deutschland: Ich hab heut nix


----------



## Sakir (28. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Uups...jetzt hab ich schon den LMB-Eintrag geändert ohne Dein Post zu lesen....Wir können auch gern ne andere Labertour...öööhhm....GA-Tour fahren.


hee heee
ich werde dann mal eine Tour raussuchen, das wir eventuell mal ein bissel anders von AB oder Sulzbach zurück fahren !
Michael


----------



## Ippie (28. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Sakir, [email protected] ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei Eurer Babbel- äh Grundlagenfahrt.

Mein Genesung geht voran, auch wenn ich noch recht schwach auf den Beinen bin. Heute morgen hat mein Kreislauf fast eine halbe Stunde gebraucht bis er auf Touren war, um aufstehen zu können. Ich hatte heute morgen nur noch 86 kg! Mich würde mal interessieren, wie hoch der Energieverbrauch bei Fieber ist. In drei Tagen 4 Kilo ist doch unglaublich viel, oder. Das hat mit Sicherheit auch reichlich antrainierte Power gekostet. Gut das die LD letzte Woche war.
Vor dem WE fahre ich nicht und bis Sonntag habe ich auch das Päckchen Antibiotika aufgefuttert. 

@[email protected] Dir auch beste Genesungswünsche aus Freigericht. Wenn Du auch 4 Kilo abnimmst, müssen wir Dich am Donnerstag suchen.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (28. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ,,,@[email protected] Dir auch beste Genesungswünsche aus Freigericht. Wenn Du auch 4 Kilo abnimmst, müssen wir Dich am Donnerstag suchen.
> 
> bis denn
> 
> Volker


schön dasses wenigstens dir wieder besser geht  ich hab schon muskelkater vom vielen husten und hör mich an wie bonnie taylor und amanda lear zusammen  aber ich heb euch noch nen paar bazillen fürn donnerstag auf, damit ihr auch was davon habt


----------



## Google (28. September 2004)

Spannend geschrieben find ich   

Gestern bei meinem Lieblingsdicounter geschehen..Normaaaal Ey ! 

Und wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat. Es gibt schon erste Vorbereitungen zum Winterpokal der im November startet:

Winterpokal 

Wollen wir ein Team melden ?? Wir dürften ein starkes Team werden   Ich hab schon mal Interesse


----------



## Andreas (28. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat. Es gibt schon erste Vorbereitungen zum Winterpokal der im November startet:
> 
> Winterpokal
> 
> Wollen wir ein Team melden ?? Wir dürften ein starkes Team werden   Ich hab schon mal Interesse



Winterpokal? Die Haelfte der Leute hier im Thread ist krank. Da sieht man was Training im kalten bringt   
Seidenn es gibt neue Disziplinen wie z.B. 3 h am MTB Stammtisch sitzen, 90 min Tour de France Video schauen und extrem Gluehwein schlurfing auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Google (28. September 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpokal? Die Haelfte der Leute hier im Thread ist krank. Da sieht man was Training im kalten bringt
> Seidenn es gibt neue Disziplinen wie z.B. 3 h am MTB Stammtisch sitzen, 90 min Tour de France Video schauen und extrem Gluehwein schlurfing auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


   Warmduscher !!!     ​
 

Letztes Jahr haben wir, bzw. Einige von uns ganz gut beim WP mitgehalten 

Frag mal die Ärzte: Momentan ist wegen dem Wechsel der Jahreszeiten ne ganze Menge an Leuten platt. Auch die, welche faul auf der Couch liegen...


----------



## Andreas (28. September 2004)

Wer wird denn hier gleich so rumschreien   

Ich fahre ja auch den Winter durch. War ja mehr so als Joke auf den aktuellen Erkaeltungsnotstand gedacht und nach meiner Tour am Freitag dachte ich schon bei mir ist es auch soweit.
Allerdings... so eine richtige Tour im Odenwald ,,, nassgeschwitzt bergauf und dann bei weniger als 3 Grad bergab. Das ist schon sehr ungesund. Da geht der Wind auch durch zwei Windstopperschichten durch.  
Im Winter beschraenke ich mit eigentlich auf ein wenig Grundlagenausdauer.


----------



## tboy0709 (28. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie hoch der Energieverbrauch bei Fieber ist. In drei Tagen 4 Kilo ist doch unglaublich viel, oder. Das hat mit Sicherheit auch reichlich antrainierte Power gekostet.



Der Energieverbrauch ist eigentlich nicht sehr viel höher und schon garn nicht weil Du Dich ja bei Fieber und Grippe nicht sehr viel bewegst. Aber als Faktor kommt hinzu das Du ja auch kaum was isst und das bringt den Gewichtsverlust über so kurze Zeit. 

Würdest Du aber eine so hohe Temperatur haben wie bei Fieber oder knapp über normal so ca. 38 und normal Active sein dann wäre der zusätzliche verbrauch von Energie durch die erhöte Temperatur sehr wohl spürbar.

Die Temperatur wird gesteuert vom einzigen guten Fett das unser körper besitzt dem sogenannten braunen Fett das liegt zwischen den Schulterblättern. BB die ja bekanntlich so alles an mittelchen ausprobieren setzten in Wettkampfphasen stimulazen ein die die Temperatur erhöhen um somit zusätzlich Fett zu verbrennen.

Bei Fieber ist das aber nur ein kurzzeitiger effekt. Sobald Du wieder gesund bist und wieder normal isst wirste höchstwahrscheinlich wieder das zunehmen was du verloren hast. Dein Körper hortet nämlich gleich nach so ner fastenzeit. Das ist auch der Grund für den berüchtigt und bekannten JOJO Effekt. Ist eben ein Urverhalten Menschlicher Körper, Es könnten ja schlechte Zeiten kommen also gleich mal Reserven anlegen. Drum sind die ganzen Diäten und wundermittelchen die dauerhaften Gewichtsverlust versprechen ohne Sport auch einfach erstunken und erlogen. Es bringt einfach alles nichts wenn nicht gleichzeitig auch Sport getrieben wird. Denn der Körper passt sich einfach zu gut den gegebenheiten an. Weniger zu essen gut verbrauch ich auch weniger denkt er sich ganz einfach. Erst wenn ich Ihn mit zusätzlichem Verbrauch (sport) dazu zwinge erhalte ich den Gewünschten Effekt.

So jetzt ist aber gut ich glauch ich habe eben nen Schreibflash  

Kommt davon wenn man vor den PC trainiert    (Cefar   )


So jetzt leider ne schlechte Nachricht ich werd am Donnerstag nicht zum Stammtisch kommen packs einfach nicht und der Weg ist einfach zu weit das nächste mal also bitte wieder zentraler.


----------



## Sakir (28. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir ein Team melden ?? Wir dürften ein starkes Team werden   Ich hab schon mal Interesse


Ahoi,

klar können wir e*in TEAM* werden.... wie besprochen, schau mal wie die Wertung genau abläuft !
teilnehmen werde ich sicherlich am Winterpokal.

die Tour von heute werde ich nochmal bissel abändern, das nicht so viele "schlechte" Wege dabei sind. 

@tboy0709: schade.... schade.... schade.....

*@Alle kranken: GUTE BESSERUNG ! ! !*

Michael


----------



## Google (29. September 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> klar können wir e*in TEAM* werden.... wie besprochen, schau mal wie die Wertung genau abläuft !
> teilnehmen werde ich sicherlich am Winterpokal.
> ...


Da sind wir schon mal Zwei   Ich versuch grade Platz 53 vom letzten Jahr zu werben. Der will dieses Jahr unbedingt vor mir   :

Hier 

Warum sollten wir uns nicht als Team melden wenn wir eh beim WP mitmachen ? Neben der Einzelwertung gibt's dann halt noch ne Teamwertung, die zusätzlich einen Reiz darstellt im Winter zu biken. Also gebt Euch einen Ruck. Macht doch ein bisschen mehr Fun im Winter. 

@ Andreas @ Ach sooo   Des war nur ein Spass   Ich dacht schon Du fährst nur zwischen 25 - 28 C°    

Meine erste "richtige" Grundlagentour gestern mit Sakir war schon was anderes als die anderen davor. Ich legte wohl bislang zuviel Wert auf das Wort gemütlich. Gestern waren wir dann eben ein bisschen zügiger unterwegs, was aber durchaus über längere Strecken (gestern 3 Stunden) locker machbar ist. Jedenfalls hab ich mal wieder was gemerkt und ich glaub des bringt jetzt auch was. Dem Michael wars daheim mal wieder zu langweilig und konnte net auf mich warten...Da isser halt mal kurz vorher nach Ffm und zurück gefahrn. Der Jung ist mittlerweile gut drauf und ich glaub der wird uns nächstes Jahr noch überraschen   

@ Lupo @ Gibts schon was Neues zur Taunustour oder bist Du erst mal zurückhaltend wegen Deiner Erkältung ?


----------



## Ippie (29. September 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] schade, daß Du morgen nicht kommst. Danke für Deine Erklärung. Dem Jojo-Effekt versuche ich zu umgehen, Durch die Essenspause hat sich der Magen etwas zusammen gezogen und ich versuche jetzt mehr kleinere Portionen (5) zu essen, anstatt 2-3 große. Ich bin auch noch viel schneller gesättigt und will den Magen nicht wieder an meine 90 kg-Portionen zu gewöhnen. Schaun mer mal. Auf jeden Fall hat es einen psychologischen Kick gegeben. Endlich mal wieder einen Gewichtsverlust. Ziel ist bis Ende des Jahres konstante 85 kg. Und dann noch weitere 5 kg bis zum Endziel von 80 kg.
Da kommt morgen auf der Schnitzelranch das kleine Schnitzel sehr ungelegen.  

@[email protected] das mit der gemütlichen Tour habe ich Dir doch gesagt. Wenn ich 140er Puls G1 fahre, muß ich kräftig in die Pedale treten. Da schmerzen die Beine schon nach 3 Std. Nix mit Kaffee-fahrt.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. September 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ......und ich versuche jetzt mehr kleinere Portionen (5) zu essen......


Genau so  Dann fang mal mit einem Schnitzelchen beim Stammtisch an  



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] das mit der gemütlichen Tour habe ich Dir doch gesagt. Wenn ich 140er Puls G1 fahre, muß ich kräftig in die Pedale treten. Da schmerzen die Beine schon nach 3 Std. Nix mit Kaffee-fahrt.


Nix da 140    Laut Deiner LD mußt Du wenn es geht, zwischen 130 -140 bleiben und sollst nicht an der Höchstgrenze rumkratzen...


----------



## Kwi-Schan (29. September 2004)

Sorry, aber ich muss mich für morgen leider abmelden, weil mir ein Familientermin dazwischen gekommen ist 

Aber es gibt ein Trostpflaster: Ein Freund von mir, der in Pfungstadt wohnt, bietet am WE 16./17.10. eine Tour rund um den Frankenstein an - hier seine Tourenbeschreibung:

Wo?      --> Burg Frankenstein bei Darmstadt und Umgebung
Wann?	   --> 16. oder 17.10.04 spät. 12°° (Sonntag ist mir persönlich lieber!)
Wie lange--> 3-5h
Was?	   --> ein Haufen Single-Trails, die Burg Frankenstein und "die Rinne" (Downhill-Dorado) sowie der Melibocus
Wer?	   --> Alpencrosser und sonstige gestörte Bergradler 
Wann nicht-> Wenn's schifft wie aus Eimern
Womit?   --> mit technisch einwandfreiem Bike, denn nichts ist lästiger als wenn alle 10min geschraubt werden muß...
Guide?   --> Revierförster Ebner
Treffpunkt-> A5 Abfahrt Pfungstadt/Eberstadt, wird noch genauer spezifiziert

Der Trail-Faktor ist bei dieser Tour sehr hoch. Wer Wurzelpfade und knifflige Downhills mag, ist hier richtig. Reifen mit genügend Durchschlagschutz aufziehen (von Contis kann ich nur dringend abraten!!!)! Die Wege sind meist fein-schottrig oder sandig, teils mit kindskopfgroßen Steinen durchsetzt. Schlamm ist eher nicht zu erwarten, bis auf die eine oder andere Pfütze.

Zunächst geht's zum Einradeln durch Eberstadt durch und in die Nähe der geplanten Olympiastrecke für 2012 (OK, Olympia in Frankfurt is ja nich mehr, aber egal...). Hier warten ein paar knackige Anstiege und Abfahrten im Wald auf uns. Dann geht es weiter über's Feld Richtung Frankenstein und auf die Burg hoch. Kurz den Ausblick über die Rheinebene geniessen und die Ausflügler über den Haufen fahren, dann geht's über Single-Trails auf dem bewaldeten Kamm des vorderen Odenwalds entlang Richtung Melibocus. Hier warten ein paar nicht so lange, aber geniale Downhills auf uns, am Ende gekrönt von einem Single-Trail, auf dem man lieber nicht absteigen sollte...bis wir uns wieder Richtung Lufthansa-Schulungszentrum hochschrauben. Von dort geht es Richtung Ruine Tannenberg. Nach einer gemütlichen Abfahrt auf Waldwegen geht es kontinuierlich hoch auf den Melibocus (breite Forstwege). Von dort starten manches Mal Paraglider. Vom Melibocus runter kann man es wieder knacken lassen, eine Downhillrinne lässt die Wanderer erzittern, wenn sie sich hierher verirren anstatt den Teerweg ohne Stress hochzulaufen. Wenn wir mögen, können wir eine ausgedehntere Runde übers Fürstenlager (Park mit Herrenhaus) und das Felsenmeer drehen.
Die Wege werden dann weniger spektakulär, aber die Gegend ist nett. Danach geht's wieder Richtung Burg Frankenstein zurück (über die Magnetsteine), wo es dann schlagartig wieder interessanter wird. Trial-Fans können hier ihr Können unter Beweis stellen. Von rutschigen Steinplatten bis Naturstein-Treppenabsätzen ist alles drin. Bei der Burg angekommmen wartet dann zum Abschluß noch die Attraktion für Downhill-Freaks aus der ganzen Region auf uns: "die Rinne" - 300Hm kniffliger Downhill durch eine Wegrinne über Wurzelpfade und Absätze hinweg. Hier lassen sich die Kids mit Ihren Downhill-Boliden von Papi mit dem Anhänger am Passat auf der Teerstraße hochfahren, um dann wie gestört runterzublasen. Nichts wie hinterher!!! Danach geht's mit Restblut im Adrenalin zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Tja, und seine Einladung gebe ich gerne an Euch weiter - wenn's InteressentInnen gibt, meldet Euch einfach bei mir.

Viel Spaß mit den Schnitzeln morgen,
viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Google (29. September 2004)

@[email protected] Schade das es mit Morgen nicht klappt  

Die Frankensteintour hört sich ja echt gut an. Da werden sich bestimmt noch ein paar melden. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, könnt ich meine Teilnahme gut vorstellen  

Winterpokalteam:​Unser WP-Team steht und ich glaub wir haben jetzt zusätzlich Spass und Motivation im Winter:

Lupo
Ippie 
Sakir 
Ich 
EddieL aus Braunschweig, Platz 53 letztes Jahr

EddieL kenn ich nur vom WP-Thread letzten Jahres, eigentlich ein "Widersacher"   der es auch dieses Jahr wieder sein will   Jedenfalls hat er sich gefreut mit in unserem Team zu fahren und ich finds Klasse jemanden aus Braunschweig im unserem virtuellen Team zu haben  

EddieL 

Spannende Sache jedenfalls und ich glaub wir werden neben der Teamwertung auch ganz gute Einzelergebnisse liefern   Hat jemand von Euch eigentlich ne Idee zum Teamnamen ?? Muß noch einen melden....

Mir fällt mom. nur "HaBra-Team" (Hanau/Braunschweig) oder SIEGL-Team (Anfangsbuchst, unserer Usernamen) ein. Kann aber auch was völlig anderes ein. EddieL macht sich auch schon Gedanken

Soviel erst mal zum WP....


----------



## SteelManni (29. September 2004)

[email protected] all  

es ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding Termine kurzfristig abzusagen,
aber für den Stammtisch morgen muss ich leider auch passen,
da meine bessere Hälfte morgen kurzfristig unterwegs ist! 

Tut mir leid, aber beim nächsten Stammtisch in der Nähe, 
bin ich garantiert wieder dabei! 

Und noch ne schlechte Nachricht, der Dienstag ist für mich in 
nächster Zeit auch tabu!
D.h. keine BAHABU-tour mehr!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (30. September 2004)

@ Hei Ippie, Sakir und [email protected]

ich hab Euch mal die Mail von EddieL zu unserer WP-Truppe in den Link gesetzt. Ich hoff Ihr kommt rein  Ansonsten mir bitte kurz melden.

EddieL zum Winterpokal 

Ich find er passt super mit zu uns ins virtuelle Team und hat die richtige Einstellung  Äußert Euch doch auch mal zu unserem Namen und zu seiner Idee zumindest fürs Team einen eigenen Thread hinsichtlich Infotausch etc. aufzumachen.

Da gibts ja heut genug zu labbern beim Stammtisch 

@ SteelManni @ Schade...in zweierlei Hinsicht. Macht Deine Frau wieder Kurse am Dienstag ?? Ich hoffe aber das wir öfters mal am WE zusammen biken


----------



## Lupo (30. September 2004)

moin,

google, dein link funzt net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> google, dein link funzt net


Hätt ich mir fast denken können weils ein Link zu meinen Postfach ist....Dann halt so:





			
				EddieL schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Google,
> 
> so, hab die Angelegenheit gestern auf unserer BS-Mittwochsrunde mit päd.wertvoll erörtert. Ist zwar schade, dass er nicht mit ins Team kommt, hat aber auch kein Problem damit! Weshalb eigentlich auch? Gebiket wird hier sowieso weiterhin! Darüberhinaus gibt es noch ne Einzelwertung und Motivation ist daher genug vorhanden. Im übrigen gehe ich ja nicht verloren!!!
> 
> ...





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo EddieL
> 
> wie es nicht anders zu erwarten war gab es von unseren Jungs nur Zusagen. Das Team würde also stehen:
> Lupo
> ...


----------



## Ippie (30. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für das WP-Team wären noch mehr Kombinationen wie  GELSI oder GILSE oder ESLIG möglich. Oder vielleicht aus den ersten beiden Buchstaben aller Namen, wie ED-SA-LU-IP-GO oder IP-SA-LU-ED-GO. 
Möglich wäre auch eine Kombination vom ersten und letzten Buchstaben des User-Namens, wie EL-LO-SR-IE-GE (gefällt mir ganz gut die EllosRiege).

So genug Arbeitszeit verschwendet. Heute abend können wir noch mehr spinnen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Edith L. (30. September 2004)

Jaaaaa, 
da ich mich zukünftig wohl des Öfteren hier aufhalte, stelle ich mich mal hiermit offiziel vor! 

Oben habt Ihr ja schon so ziemlich das Wichtigste gelesen. Im Text *räusper* waren natürlich noch einige smiley's vorhanden! 

Ich lese hier mal ein bisschen in den thread rein und verschaffe mir einen Überblick!

Ich nehme mal an, dass sich das Nähere dann im Laufe des WP sowieso noch finden wird.

Die Kombination der Anfangsbuchstaben könnte auch Team-GoIpSaLuEd ergeben. Lässt sich aussprechen, ist aber ansonsten bis auf die Verwendung der Initialien wirklich vollkommen sinnfrei. Die -Riege klingt aber auch nicht  schlecht! 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich nach einer ausgiebigen ruhephase wieder.  
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob am SO was geplant ist wo ich wieder mitfahren darf?

// Christoph


----------



## maixle (30. September 2004)

Gudde,

wie letzte Woche schon erwähnt, bin ich heute abend auf meinem wöchentlichen Tanzkurs. Hatte zwar überlegt, dass ich nochmal kurz vorbeischaue, aber das wird alles doch recht knapp...zumal ich morgen leider wieder früh raus muss. Daher werde ich heute abend auch später nicht mehr vorbeikommen  ...aber beim nächsten Stammtisch hoffe ich wieder dabei zu sein  .

@SteelManni: Der Rahmen liegt seit letzten Freitag in feinen Tüchern gebettet bei mir zuhause. Warte derzeit noch auf ein paar Kleinteile und dann kann das fröhliche Schrauben beginnen ...bin schon richtig heiss drauf. Übrigens ist das Teil erste Sahne. Bin richtig begeistert . Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Informationen .

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen schönen Abend und   auf mich an  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Lupo (30. September 2004)

rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> melde mich nach einer ausgiebigen ruhephase wieder.
> Ich wollte mal Fragen ob am SO was geplant ist wo ich wieder mitfahren darf?
> ...


wird bestimmt heut abend beim stammtisch ausgemacht. kommste eigentlich?

@Eddie L: hi kollega


----------



## Andreas (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

war ja wirklich nett gestern und die Schnitzel auf der Ranch waren auch gut.
Naechstes Mal brauchen wir bei so vielen Leuten nur einen runden Tisch.


----------



## Ippie (1. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

es war gestern wieder mal ein schöner Stammtisch. Und die Schnitzel, lecker, lecker. Es wurde doch recht spät. Aber so ist es, wenn man sich angeregt unterhält uns ein Cappu (  ) nach dem anderen trinkt.

@[email protected] na wo warst Du? Frei nach dem Motto: Steht im Winter noch das Korn, ist wohl was vergessen wor(d)'n.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Ippie (1. Oktober 2004)

ich nochmal,

noch was zum Thema Beleuchtung: Aldi hat am 07.10. eine LED-Xenon Taschenlampe im Programm. www.aldi-sued.de
Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (1. Oktober 2004)

hallo,
hab die Taunustour ins LMB gestellt.
Wie schon gesagt werden wir die Streckenwahl den Teilnehmern und dem (hoffentlich besseren) Wetterbedingungen anpassen.

 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> hab die Taunustour ins LMB gestellt.
> Wie schon gesagt werden wir die Streckenwahl den Teilnehmern und dem (hoffentlich besseren) Wetterbedingungen anpassen.
> 
> Wolfgang


Und hier noch die weiteren Touren für die nächsten Tage:

Barbarossa/Hahnenkammtour
Höchstwahrscheinlich nehmen wir mal wieder die Weinberge in Michelbach mit weils so schön ist   Wer absteigt (oh weh) gibt bei Gelegenheit einen Kaffee aus. Gute Idee oder ?  

Miltenbergtour
Wenns Wetter einigermaßen gut ist wagen wir nochmal ne Miltenbergtour  Ich Sakir und ggfls. auch Ippie werden versuchen per Grundlage zu fahren. Wer mit will müßte sich also mal ausnahmsweise unserer Geschwindigkeit anpassen  Mal schauen ob wir es dann überhaupt zu Dritt oder gar nur zu Zweit oder gar net schaffen. Wir sind da in der Probierphase....Start ist halt schon um 9:30 Uhr, das wir nicht all zu spät heim kommen

So des wars

Bis Sonntag bei Lupos (Taunus-) Reisen buchen und fluchen


----------



## Google (3. Oktober 2004)

@ Ippie, Yakko, Lupo @ Sorry das ich mich so schnell aus dem Staub gemacht habe. Aber ich hab mich heute nicht sehr wohl gefühlt und ziemlich gequält. Ich hab gemerkt, daß das nix wird, vor allem hatte ich keinen Spass weiter zu fahren......nicht mal mehr Lust dazu gehabt bis zum nächsten Halt zu warten, um meine Ábsicht zu erklären...

Schon seit ein paar Tagen merk ich, daß mir Belastungen nicht sooo gut tun. Ich denk, daß ich die nächsten Tage mal langsamer mach, mir mal mehr Ruhe gönnen muß. Ich hab mich deshalb aus der B-Tour ausgetragen und fahre höchstens Grundlage die Woche...

Zur Miltenbergtour hoff ich wieder präsent zu sein. Ist ja auch keine Hm-Tour, welche mir mom. nicht so schmeckt. Außerdem bin ich ziemlich heiß drauf da anzukommen und ein Käffchen zu trinken.

@ Lupo @ Danke für die CD von der WW-Tour. Es haben sich ja alle sehr viel Mühe gemacht da ne schöne CD zusammen zu stellen. Es ist ne tolle Erinnerung. Und Danke nochmal an Alle....auch für die Gastfreundschaft  Das ist heutzutage nicht mehr unbedingt Gang und Gebe, sondern eher ne Ausnahme.

Deswegen schätze ich auch jede Tour mit Euch oder auch mal anderen Gleichgesinnten von ganz woanders her......schätze gemeinsame Touren in Mallorca, hoffentlich auch mal  in den Dolomiten und schätze natürlich auch alle Aktivitäten der Threadteilnehmer.

Dies ist heute keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr...Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Ich möchte das jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.....und werd brav meinen Anteil dazu beitragen, daß ich net mal alleine mit meinem Bike dasteh    

Grüße Frank


----------



## SteelManni (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo @ all  

@ ippie, kann es sein, das Du mir gestern am Samstag gegen 17:00Uhr
auf der Birkenheiner bergauf entgegen gekommen bist! Hab Dir noch 
gewunken!  

Wir haben gestern eine längere tour über die Birkenheiner gemacht.
Von Langenporzelten (hinter Lohr) bis nach Kahl ca. 75km bei 1200hm.

Um 10:00Uhr sind wir mit dem Zug nach Langenporzelten gefahren,
und dann um 11:00Uhr mit den Bikes los!

Als erstes gings Richtung Bayerische Schanz und dann zum Wiesbüttsee.
Dort sind wir dann eingekehrt.

Wir waren zu zehnt und hatten insg. drei mal eine Kette gerissen   
Ich wusste gar nicht das auf der Birkenheiner so weit unten so viele Trails versteckt sind! 

@ maixle, wenn Du Dein Bike zusammen hast, müssen wir uns unbedingt
mal treffen, damit ich mir das gute Stück mal anschauen kann.  
Schätze mal beim ersten Kratzer kommen Dir die Tränen!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Lupo (3. Oktober 2004)

hi zusammen  
nachdem wir auf der taunustour heute 50% ausfälle hatten und weder rené noch ich einen höhenmesser besitzen hab ich die hm auf der karte abgelesen:
50km und 1100hm. 
schad, dass du ausgestiegen bist, frank. ab da gings eigentlich schön bergab. vorerst jedenfalls  
nachdem wir bei ippies vorderrad an der weilquelle eine notreparatur durchführten und ihn bis zu googles aussiegstelle zurückbegleiteten 
(gut runtergekommen, ippie?)
sind wir noch den limesweg entlang bis zum dattenbach (kennt keine sau, macht auch nix  ) und dann wieder hoch zum naturfreundehaus, am 5 weiher rechts ab, der rest dürfte bekannt sein.
bis morgen beim planschen, wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2004)

Sonntag Morgen 6:30 Uhr der Wecker klingelt, ich denke, wie was ist jetzt  Ach ja, mein erster RTF wartet  

Ins Bad Katzenwäsche, zum Glück hatte ich mir meine Radkleidung, mein Radl selber und den Camelback schon zurecht gelegt. Kurz nach 7 raus auf die Straße, noch dunkel, 8 Grad, ohne Licht, keine Menschenseele unterwegs. War ich der Erste am Treffpunkt. Nach und nach traffen die anderen 6 Dtz. Rennradler ein  

7:20 Uhr fahren wir gemütlich durch die Felder nach DR-Götzenhain zum Startpunkt. Es dämmert. Die Taunus/Feldbergsiluette im Hintergrund rollen wir durch die Nebelschwaden. 20 Minuten später sind wir mit die Ersten die am Sportplatz dem Start/Ziel eintreffen.

Meine (hmmm ... zuküntigen) Vereinskollegen vom RSC haben mich an "die Hand" genommen und mir gezeigt was ich tun muß. Meldekarte ausfüllen, Nummer anpinnen ... und ... erstmal nen Kaffee und Kuchen holen. 

Nun sitzen wir, mittlerweile heller aber nicht wärmer  , vorm dampfenden Kaffee und essen unseren Kuchen. Mittlerweile rollen immer mehr Teilnehmer an, die Parkplätze füllen sich. Wo die alle herkommen ... das gibt es doch gar nicht   Jetzt wird es uns zu voll, wir Starten 8:30, der mittlerweile aufgegangenen Sonne entgegen. 

Wir nehmen die ersten der 115 KM in Angriff. Erst langsam zum warm werden, dann immer schneller Richtung Messel, Darmstadt. Kaum warm stehen wir vor der geschlossenen Schranke  Na gut ... weiter DA-Kranichstein lks. ab und zurück übern Mainzer Berg nach Dieburg. Die Paar die vor uns waren haben wir längst eingefangen  In Dieburg plötzlich alle re. ab, erste Kontollstelle und Verplegung (Huch ...  da kommt schon Jemand  Schnell die Bananen und Müsliriegel raus räumen) Sieh an schon gute 30 KM hinter uns  Banane, Müsliriegel, Zitronentee alles in uns rein und weiter. Jetzt geht es Richtung Groß Zimmern, Reinheim, Groß Biberau. Mittlerweile hatt uns eine 30 Mann starke Gruppe aufgefahren. Alle Mann in Brensbach lks ab rauf nach/auf den Böllstein. Ups ... gleich mal 11% ... wo sind meine kleinen Gänge ... die polzen da hoch wie die Bekloppten  Ich hab meine Gänge gefunden, es wird flacher nur noch 8,7,6% langsam aber kontinuierlich kurbel ich Einen nach den Anderen von hinten auf. Ist es wärmer geworden oder ist das der Berg ... Armlinge runter, Windbreaker auf. Wo sind eigentlich meine Dietzenbacher   4 KM und 350 HM später am Kontrollpunkt 2 steht der Erste von Ihnen ... O.K. C-Lizensfahrer   ... ich bin Nr. 2, der Rest folgt in den nächsten 5 Minuten. Geschlossen machen wir uns runter. Ich dem C-Lizenser mit gut 70 Sachen hinterher. Keine 3 Minuten später sind die 350 HM vernichtet  Wir drehen ab Richtung Höchst, kurz vor Höchst lks. ab Richtung Otzberg und natürlich drüber. Die Sonne scheint kräftig, ich schau lks. und re. in die verfärbten Wälder, schöner goldener Oktobertag   Wo sind die Anderen, ich fahr ganz allein, bin ich eigelich richtig  keine Ahnung. Irgendwann seh ich wieder ein Radler und ein Wegweiser der uns auf die B45 führt. Jetzt sind wir zu Dritt, reihum im Windschatten ziehen wir die 45 mit knapp 40 Sachen lang bis es re. abgeht nach Richen. Dort am Sportplatz Kontrollstelle 3 auf der Uhr stehen mittlerweile 82 KM. Und kein Dtz. da. Ich ess ne Banane und nen Riegel und Dtz. trifft langsam ein. Die letzten 30 KM fahren wir geschlossen in zwei Reihen. Reihum Jeder mal im Wind fahren wir konstand gute 35 KM/h. Wir passieren Münster, Eppertshausen, durch Rödermark, Dietzenbach und erreichen nach 114 KM 900 HM wieder DR-Götzenhain. Wir waren 7 von mehr als 400 die sich auf den Weg gemacht haben.

Es ist Mittag die Sonne brennt mir/uns ins Gesicht. Wir lassen uns die Bratwurst und das Bier, Cola oder Wasser schmecken und quatschen schon vom nächsten RTF. 13:30 lösen wir die Runde auf und radeln gemütlich zurück nach Dtz. Alles in allem sinds dann 130 KM gewesen und der einoder andere HM ist auch noch dazu gekommen  

Zuhause unter die Dusche, was trinken und ab nach Seligenstadt (mim Auto  ) bin mit den Eltern dort verabredet, noch ein wenig spatzieren gehen, die Füße vertreten ... man hat ja noch nichts gemacht heute  

Tja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn ... halt ... EINFACH NUR EIN SCHÖNER TAG  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (4. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem wir auf der taunustour heute 50% ausfälle hatten


Morsche,
ei ei, da lass ich euch einmal alleine in den Taunus und dann sowas....
wie schade, das ich nicht konnte. Musste mir den Kaffeklatsch mit den Verwandten antun.... Augen zu und durch....

@Steelmanni: Kette gerissen.. ohje ohje, da wäre ich total aufgeschmissen, sollte doch mal über eine "Niete" nachdencken....

@Lupo: auch haben will CDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.....

Michael


----------



## Lupo (4. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche,
> ei ei, da lass ich euch einmal alleine in den Taunus und dann sowas....
> wie schade, das ich nicht konnte. Musste mir den Kaffeklatsch mit den Verwandten antun.... Augen zu und durch....
> 
> ...


moin,
bei den ausfällen hab ich den durchschlag vergessen, den ich kurz hinter schlossborn hatte. gehört ja auch fast zur routine  

hab noch 2cd´s und wenn ich´s net vergesse bring ich die heut abend mit.

wolfgang


----------



## Google (4. Oktober 2004)

Moin, Moin

erst mal der Diätbericht an meinem offiziellen Wiegetag 

Habe nun doch gute 1,1 Kg diese Woche verloren und bin nunmehr bei 80,5 Kg Kampfgewicht gelandet.   Dann muß ich die Woche ja nur noch Maß halten anstatt richtig zu däten....müßte für die letzten 500 g reichen  Dann heißt's halten   Werd mir wohl 1 bis 2 neue Hosen kaufen müßen, die wieder richtig passen. Einzigster Nachteil....hoff ich mal

@[email protected] Bei dem Wetter war das ja eine Tour allerschönst...Wer ist eigentlich "wir"   

@[email protected] bist ja ganz begeistert von der gestrigen RTF...Ein alter Mountainbiker auf Abwegen   

So, erst mal tschö auch.

Einige von Euch sehe ich ja bei der Miltenbergtour  Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter bis dahin hält.........

Nachtrag: @ Ippie @ Ich schau mal hier in den Frankfurter Aldi nach ob noch ein Hf-Messer da ist. Ansonsten sieht es die Woche schlecht aus zum heimischen Aldi zu gehen. Heutmittag ruf ich Dich zurück ob ich einen habe, Ansonsten lohnt es sich Euren Sonborner Aldi anzusteuern..der hatte früher immer sehr lange die Aktionsartikel....


----------



## maixle (4. Oktober 2004)

Gudde,

hört sich ja nach einem schönen und ereignsreichen Wochenende an...und ich war mal wieder net dabei . 

Leuts, das wird und muss sich bald ändern...hoffe es bleibt nicht beim Lippenbekenntnis .

@SteelManni:...na selbstredend müssen wir uns dann mal treffen  . Warte noch auf ein paar Kleinteile und meine Laufräder, dann kanns losgehen ***sabbersabber***...übrigens werde ich hoffentlich keine Tränen bei ersten Kratzern bekommen: Habe beim Baumarkt durchsichtiges Gartengewebeband von Tesa aufgetan. Soll angeblich gegen "Steinschlag" schützen. Werde das mal ausprobieren .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (4. Oktober 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn ... halt ... EINFACH NUR EIN SCHÖNER TAG
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi01, ich hoffe Du gibst das Mounatin Biken nicht auf, wenn Du erst mal in einem Rennradverein bist   

Ich war Sonntag nur faul. Mir steckten die 85 km und 2000 hm von unserer Mossau Tour (zur Schmucker Brauerei) noch in den Knochen. Zum Glueck war das Wetter am Samstag nicht so schlecht wie angekuendigt.


----------



## Ippie (4. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] schade, daß Du gestern aufgegeben mußtest. Aber bei Deiner Diät ist auch nichts anderes zu erwarten. Das geht an die Substanz. Der Körper hat seine Mühe das Gewicht zu halten (der will nicht abnehmen) um für schlechte Zeiten gute Reseven zu haben und Du heizt dann noch einige Höhenmeter, die auch Energie kosten. Dein Körper hat höflich abgewunken und gesagt:mit mir nicht. 

@[email protected] mich hat gestern auch eine Panne eingeholt. Nach einer Bergabpassage bremste ich auf Schotter ab und kurz vorm Stillstand, wir waren gerade neben einem wandernden Paar, gab es einen riesen Knall (wie ein Pistolenschuß) und mein Latexschlauch hat sich verabschiedet. Die zwei Wanderer hielten sich vor Schreck beide Ohren zu   .Erschrocken und mit pfeifenden Ohren ging es an die Reparatur. Grund des Schlauchplatzers war ein gerissener Comp S light (2 Mon. alt  ) wo sich der Schlauch langsam durch drückte. Notdürftig mit einem Flicken und neuem Schlauch rapariert brach ich dann die Tour ab, da ich keine Lust mehr auf eine weitere Panne hatte. Ich bin dann vom Sandplacken mit 20?!(mit angezogener Bremse) km/h nach Oberursel gerollt. Es hat ewig gedauert und mir war Arschkalt. Die Abfahrt war ca. 10 km lang und wäre bei intakten Reifen für einen neuen High-Speed-Rekord gut gewesen. Danke an Yakko und Lupo für die Hilfe und den Begleitschutz zum Sandplacken.

Meine Daten 25 km - 770 hm (770 hm bei 15 km, nicht schlecht)

@[email protected] super Bericht. Ich hoffe, daß Du Dein MTB nicht einmottest.

@[email protected] klar war ich das. Ich habe doch zurück gewunken. Etwa so  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (4. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] schade, daß Du gestern aufgegeben mußtest. Aber bei Deiner Diät ist auch nichts anderes zu erwarten. Das geht an die Substanz. Der Körper hat seine Mühe das Gewicht zu halten (der will nicht abnehmen) um für schlechte Zeiten gute Reseven zu haben und Du heizt dann noch einige Höhenmeter, die auch Energie kosten. Dein Körper hat höflich abgewunken und gesagt:mit mir nicht.


Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr. Ich hoff Du hast Recht 


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Grund des Schlauchplatzers war ein gerissener Comp S light (2 Mon. alt  ) wo sich der Schlauch langsam durch drückte.


Sagte  ich Dir doch   Ich kann Dir mal meinen verbliebenen geflickten Comp zeigen......3 mal bei der B-Tour gerissen


----------



## SteelManni (4. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin
> 
> @[email protected] Bei dem Wetter war das ja eine Tour allerschönst...Wer ist eigentlich "wir"
> ...



Moin moin @ all,  

@google, wir das sind bzw. waren 10 Biker aus Kahl und Umgebung,
aber keiner aus dem Forum!

Fahrpreis Kahl-Langenporzellten :7,80 Euronen 
(Gruppenticket) incl. Bike.(50min)

Nur der Zugbegleiter hat ein wenig verdutzt dreingeschaut,
als wir mit 10 Bikes und voller Montour in den Zug sind!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## mafels (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi Hallo,
ich habe von Eurer Tour nach Miltenberg gelesen und mich gleich mal mit eingetragen.
Ich fahre seit Mai diesen Jahres wieder regelmäßig MTB, hatte mir ein paar Jahre eine Auszeit genehmigt.

Also bis Samstag.Ciao.


----------



## SirTrailALot (4. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin
> 
> erst mal der Diätbericht an meinem offiziellen Wiegetag
> 
> Habe nun doch gute 1,1 Kg diese Woche verloren und bin nunmehr bei 80,5 Kg Kampfgewicht gelandet.   Dann muß ich die Woche ja nur noch Maß halten anstatt richtig zu däten....müßte für die letzten 500 g reichen  Dann heißt's halten   Werd mir wohl 1 bis 2 neue Hosen kaufen müßen, die wieder richtig passen. Einzigster Nachteil....hoff ich mal



Du solltest bei Deiner Diät evtl. darauf achten, dass Du genug Proteine und vor allem Vitamine zu Dir nimmst. Eine Diät ist Gift für einen Leistungssportler. Man hat ansonsten das Problem welches Du hattest und der Körper nicht mehr kann weil sich die Muskeln zurückbilden. Eine Diät sollte schon sehr gut und langfristig geplant sein. Du kannst aber mit Proteindrinks sehr gut gegenhalten. Am besten hollst Du Dir so Zeugs im BodyBuilding Laden, die haben Lowcarb und Lowfat Proteinprodukte die den Muskelabbau verhindern und eigendlich den Aufbau unterstützen. Zudem sättigen Proteinhaltige Drinks sehr gut. Profisportler aben diese Drinks auch schon für sich entdeckt, da gibt es einiges von Powerbar usw. Würde aber empfehlen, Produkte aus dem Profibereich zu nutzen (Weider, Ultimate Nutrition, AllStars).
Wenn Du ein paar Adressen benötigst, kann ich sie Dir gerne posten.
Ansonsten sehr viel Geflügel und Salat sowie vor dem Sport Nudeln.

Viele Grüße
Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. Oktober 2004)

@[email protected] Grüß Dich im Thread   Als alter Mountainbiker wirst Du sicherlich auch an den anderen Tourenangeboten hier im Thread interessiert sein. So 3 Touren die Woche gibts hier schon des öfteren im Angebot  Dann bis Samstag. Hoffentlich bleibts trocken 

@[email protected] Danke für Deine Tipps...leider ein bisschen zu spät...500 gr. vorm Ziel  Aber ich denk mal, daß ich eine recht verhaltene Diät bislang betrieben habe: 4,5 Kg in 5 Wochen. Wobei ich schon eingestehen muß, daß es bislang schon ne harte Nuss für mich war, es (zeitweise) förmlich an meinem Wohlbefinden genagt hat. Es ist wohl auch ein Unterschied ob ich mit 100 Kilo 5 Kg abnehme oder dies mit 85 Kg tue.

Sicher ging auch ein bisschen Muskelmasse verloren, ich schätz das aber eher geringfügig ein...bin ich doch im Training geblieben. Da hat wohl eher, wie Ippie schrieb, der Organismus mit zu kämpfen gehabt. Mal abgesehen von den Proteinen hab ich schon darauf geachtet dennoch mich ausgewogen zu ernähren, allerdings auch zusätzlich Vitamine eingeschoben (mach ich eh immer)

Du kommst aus Alzenau und ich frag mich ob wir uns schon mal übern Weg gefahren sind  Biketreff Großkrotzenburg/Mainflingen ??


----------



## SirTrailALot (4. Oktober 2004)

Schön das Du es geschaft hast. Ich bin noch schwer am Arbeiten. Habe letzten Winter schwer abgenommen von 83Kg auf 71Kg. Leider war ich dann im Sommer öfters Krank. Dadurch das ich gefahren bin wie ein Tier, hatte ich im Sommer auch gegessen wie ein Scheunendrecher. 3x krank und jedesmal wieder 2-3 Kg drauf weil gefutter als wenn ich im Training bin. Bei 78 Kg gingen die Alarmglocken an und jetzt bin ich wieder bei 74. Mal schaun das ich wieder an die 70 komme und diesmal aufpasse.

In der Ecke Mainflingen bin ich bisher nicht unterwegs gewesen. Ich meine das kostet auch seit diesem Jahr Geld, oder? Zudem fahre ich lieber in kleinen Gruppen mit, sobald es mehr wie 10 werden ist es unüberschaubar und die Technischen defekte nehmen überhand.
Ich bin mehr mit den Spessartbikern unterwegs, das sind meist kleine Gruppen die sich meist eher kurzfristig treffen und nie mehr wie 10 Leuts sind.
Vieleicht treffen wir Uns mal auf dem Trail, Ihr macht ja auch viel im Winter Abends.

Viele Grüße aus Michelbach
Tony


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Grund des Schlauchplatzers war ein gerissener Comp S light (2 Mon. alt  ) wo sich der Schlauch langsam durch drückte.
> 
> @[email protected] super Bericht. Ich hoffe, daß Du Dein MTB nicht einmottest.
> 
> Volker


So ein Knall kenn ich. Hatte ich ja auch erst vor 14 Tagen  

@Google, Ippie, Andreas ... Mein MTB werd ich nich an den Nagel hängen. Schon gar nicht im Herbst/Winter. Zum Frühjahr/Sommer nächsten Jahres könnt es schon eher passieren  Falls ich zum "Vereinsmeier" werde, wobei das "R"sc nicht für Rennrad, sondern für Radsport steht. RR, MTB, Einrad   alles dabei. 12 Jahre MTB legt man nicht einfach ab, es tritt nur mal in den Hintergrund. Irgendwann ist der Reiz dann einfach zu groß und man kramt es wieder aus ... so nach spätestens 14 Tagen  

@Miltenbergtour ... werde mich um 10 an der Fähre/Seligenstadt einklinken  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (5. Oktober 2004)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hallo,
> ich habe von Eurer Tour nach Miltenberg gelesen und mich gleich mal mit eingetragen.
> Ich fahre seit Mai diesen Jahres wieder regelmäßig MTB, hatte mir ein paar Jahre eine Auszeit genehmigt.
> 
> Also bis Samstag.Ciao.



Hi Mafels.

aus Rodgau, dann duerfte ja fuer Dich der Kreis Offenbach Thread interessant sein   

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## Ippie (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] willkommen in Hanau Thread. Dann sehen wir uns ja am Samstag.
Ich werde dann um 10:15 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen dazustoßen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (5. Oktober 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mafels.
> 
> aus Rodgau, dann duerfte ja fuer Dich der Kreis Offenbach Thread interessant sein
> 
> Gruss, Andreas


eiguggemada, da andreas  
da versuchen die vom landkreis uns schon den nachwuchs abzuwerben


----------



## Andreas (5. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> eiguggemada, da andreas
> da versuchen die vom landkreis uns schon den nachwuchs abzuwerben



 Das haben wir bei dir ja schliesslich auch geschafft, oder warst du damals nur als Aufpasser dabei, dass wir nicht zu viele abwerben


----------



## Kwi-Schan (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
vergangene Woche hatte ich schon Mal gepostet, dass ein Kumpel von mir eine Tour im Odenwald anbietet (da ich nur Mittler bin, stelle ich sie nicht ins LMB ein). Jetzt gibt's genaueres:

Die Tour findet statt am 17.10.2004 (Sonntag). Es werden so 1600HM max., 75km max. und 6h max. Ausstieg jederzeit relativ einfach möglich. Den genauen Startpunkt (Pfungstadt?) und die Startzeit weiss ich noch nicht - gibt's denn generell Interesse bei Euch? Sagt doch bitte Mal Bescheid (zur Info anbei das Höhenprofil, ist wohl aber nicht ganz vollständig).

Grüßle
Christian

PS: @Maixle - Sorry, habe eben gesehen, dass Deine Anfrage nach einer Route zum Nachhause-Radeln unbeantwortet blieb... Aber so aus dem Stegreif hätte ich da leider auch nichts gewusst, nehme aber an, dass Du auch so nach Hause gekommen bis, oder? Christoph?? Halllooo?!


----------



## Google (6. Oktober 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> vergangene Woche hatte ich schon Mal gepostet, dass ein Kumpel von mir eine Tour im Odenwald anbietet (da ich nur Mittler bin, stelle ich sie nicht ins LMB ein). Jetzt gibt's genaueres:
> 
> Die Tour findet statt am 17.10.2004 (Sonntag). Es werden so 1600HM max., 75km max. und 6h max. Ausstieg jederzeit relativ einfach möglich. Den genauen Startpunkt (Pfungstadt?) und die Startzeit weiss ich noch nicht - gibt's denn generell Interesse bei Euch? Sagt doch bitte Mal Bescheid (zur Info anbei das Höhenprofil, ist wohl aber nicht ganz vollständig).
> ...


Generelles Interesse hätt ich schon. Allerdings weiß ich net ob ich momentan so ne Mördertour machen will. Ich kann nur abwarten und evtl kurzfristig zusagen.....


----------



## Lupo (6. Oktober 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Tour findet statt am 17.10.2004 (Sonntag). Es werden so 1600HM max., 75km max. und 6h max. Ausstieg jederzeit relativ einfach möglich. Den genauen Startpunkt (Pfungstadt?) und die Startzeit weiss ich noch nicht - gibt's denn generell Interesse bei Euch? Sagt doch bitte Mal Bescheid (zur Info anbei das Höhenprofil, ist wohl aber nicht ganz vollständig).
> 
> Grüßle
> Christian...


moin,
leider ist dieser sonntag bei uns schon verplant, sonst wär ich gern dabeigewesen.

@andreas: mich abwerben    da müssteste schon den feldberg incl. altkönig und rosskopf auf heusenstämmer gebiet versetzen  in wirklichkeit war ich nur da um nachwuchs für den hanauthread zu ziehen  aber net weitersagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (6. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: mich abwerben    da müssteste schon den feldberg incl. altkönig und rosskopf auf heusenstämmer gebiet versetzen  in wirklichkeit war ich nur da um nachwuchs für den hanauthread zu ziehen  aber net weitersagen



Ja, auf den Feldberg warte ich ja auch schon lange. Wir sind schon kraeftig am schaufeln, doch es wird wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern


----------



## yakko (6. Oktober 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> vergangene Woche hatte ich schon Mal gepostet, dass ein Kumpel von mir eine Tour im Odenwald anbietet (da ich nur Mittler bin, stelle ich sie nicht ins LMB ein). Jetzt gibt's genaueres:
> 
> Die Tour findet statt am 17.10.2004 (Sonntag). Es werden so 1600HM max., 75km max. und 6h max. Ausstieg jederzeit relativ einfach möglich. Den genauen Startpunkt (Pfungstadt?) und die Startzeit weiss ich noch nicht - *gibt's denn generell Interesse bei Euch? * Sagt doch bitte Mal Bescheid (zur Info anbei das Höhenprofil, ist wohl aber nicht ganz vollständig).
> ...



Bin an dem Wochenende wahrscheinlich in Berlin, also nicht dabei 

René


----------



## Ippie (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich hätte interesse für diese Tour. Bis jetzt ist der Termin auch noch frei.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi, nich viel los zur Zeit ...

heut hab ich mein grünen XLS von der Post geholt und dafür meine Alpina Radbrille zu H&S geschickt. Knapp ein halbes Jahr alt und der Bügel is gebrochen  ... Auch gut gibts ne Neue  

@Kwi-Schan ... Nö, is verplant mit RTF  

@Lupo ... schöne CD, gut gemacht  

Mehr fällt mir auch nich ein, bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (7. Oktober 2004)

SirTrailALot schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch schwer am Arbeiten. Habe letzten Winter schwer abgenommen von 83Kg auf 71Kg. Leider war ich dann im Sommer öfters Krank. Dadurch das ich gefahren bin wie ein Tier, hatte ich im Sommer auch gegessen wie ein Scheunendrecher. 3x krank und jedesmal wieder 2-3 Kg drauf weil gefutter als wenn ich im Training bin. Bei 78 Kg gingen die Alarmglocken an und jetzt bin ich wieder bei 74. Mal schaun das ich wieder an die 70 komme und diesmal aufpasse.


Wie groß biste denn ? Also ich mit meinen 1,81 bin mit meinen 80 KG zufrieden. Da wären höchstens noch 2-3 Kg möglich für den Feinschliff...aber das lass ich mal lieber....


			
				SirTrailALot schrieb:
			
		

> In der Ecke Mainflingen bin ich bisher nicht unterwegs gewesen. Ich meine das kostet auch seit diesem Jahr Geld, oder? Zudem fahre ich lieber in kleinen Gruppen mit, sobald es mehr wie 10 werden ist es unüberschaubar und die Technischen defekte nehmen überhand.
> Ich bin mehr mit den Spessartbikern unterwegs, das sind meist kleine Gruppen die sich meist eher kurzfristig treffen und nie mehr wie 10 Leuts sind.
> Vieleicht treffen wir Uns mal auf dem Trail, Ihr macht ja auch viel im Winter Abends.
> Tony


Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht beim Biketreff in Mainflingen, wüßt aber nicht daß der jetzt was kosten soll  Wenn, dann war es mal eine Adresse für mich. Ich glaub, das gilt nur für den Go Greasy im Taunus/Hohemark. Zwischen 20 - 30 Leute haben sich letztes Jahr in Mainflingen getroffen. Man hat sich in der Regel in 2-3 Leistungsgruppen geteilt, was ich ne gute Sache finde, weil eigentlich jeder sein Grüppchen findet, wo er leistungsmäßig auch reinpasst. In den Gruppen wo ich mitfuhr, gab es überraschend wenig Defekte. Es ist höchtens mal einer vom Rad gestiegen und ins Krankenhaus gekarrt worden    (Ich    )

@ Alle @ Irgendwie hat mich unsere letzte Taunustour so runtergezogen, daß ich momentan überhaupt keinen Bock hab Hm zu schrubben. Ich hab ja schon seit Wochen das Bedürfnis mich net so zu verausgaben....das sagt ja schon alleine meine Signatur aus. Ich werde deswegen nächste Woche auch keine B-Tour einstellen und werde diese höhenmeterlose Zeit nutzen, daß zu tun wozu ich momentan Bock habe: Grundlagentraining....und zwar schön lange ( was mich bei einem ständigen Puls von circa 145 drei Stunden lang auch ganz schön plättet).

Wahrscheinlich war ich bei der besagten Taunustour besonders schlecht drauf , daß nehm ich aber jetzt mal zum Anlass für ne Zeit einen Gang runter zu schrauben.....Schaun wir mal um wieviel Tage es sich handelt bis ich wieder sage: Ich bin heiß auf die Berge !!  Da ich mich kenne würd ich mal sagen: Net lange   

Wenn Ihr demnächst mal wieder ne Tour vorhabt auf der die Betonung "gemütlich" fällt, lasst es mich wissen. Da werd ich natürlich dabei sein.

Über meine geplanten GA-Touren werd ich Euch informieren, falls einer Interesse hat. 

@[email protected] Ich hoff das Wetter ist einigermaßen stabil  

Frank


----------



## SirTrailALot (7. Oktober 2004)

@google
http://www.go-crazy.de/Bike_Treffs/Mountainbike_Treffs.htm
Da steht was von 50 Euronen per Anno, oder Du hast bei einer Reise von dennen Teilgenommen, dann bist Du Kunde und es kostet nix.
Der Preiss ist eigendlich ok, aber naja irgendwie doch abschreckend.

Zum Thema Gewicht
Ich bin nicht sonderlich Gross, habs gerade mal auf 1,70 geschaft. Mehr war nicht zu machen


----------



## Google (7. Oktober 2004)

SirTrailALot schrieb:
			
		

> @google
> http://www.go-crazy.de/Bike_Treffs/Mountainbike_Treffs.htm
> Da steht was von 50 Euronen per Anno, oder Du hast bei einer Reise von dennen Teilgenommen, dann bist Du Kunde und es kostet nix.
> Der Preiss ist eigendlich ok, aber naja irgendwie doch abschreckend.
> ...


Dann stimmen unser Gewichtsziele ja sozusagen überein. Die 50 Euronen gelten, wie im Link geschrieben nur für Hohemark. Wenns in Mainflingen ne Versorgung gibt, dann in Form von Trails und (hin-)brezeln


----------



## Ippie (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

so wie ich das mit Go-crazy sehe, ist der MTB-Treff im Taunus kostenpflichtig. Auf der Seite www.radsport-koenig.de ist nichts von Mainflingen zu lesen. In Mainflingen ist es nach meinem Wissen kostenfrei.

Für Samstag sehe ich keinen Regen. Heute werde ich eine kleine G1 Runde drehen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (7. Oktober 2004)

SirTrailALot schrieb:
			
		

> @google
> http://www.go-crazy.de/Bike_Treffs/Mountainbike_Treffs.htm
> Da steht was von 50 Euronen per Anno, oder Du hast bei einer Reise von dennen Teilgenommen, dann bist Du Kunde und es kostet nix.
> Der Preiss ist eigendlich ok, aber naja irgendwie doch abschreckend.



Halo @ all  

Also dafür das Du mit einer Gruppe Bikern von Mainflingen
zum Hahnenkamm fahren darfst, find ich die 50 Euro auch
ein wenig happig!  

Es sei denn Du bist "Kunde"

Soweit ich weiß, gehts in Mainflingen auch nur noch mit Anmeldung!
Ist vielleicht versicherungstechnisch nicht anders möglich?

Wenn Ihr aber ohne Entgelt mit ner netten Gruppe fahren wollt,
dann fahrt doch einfach bei bike.activ in Großkrotzenburg mit!

Treffpunkt Samstag alle 14 tage, 14:00Uhr am Kreuzburggymn. 
Nähe Bahnhof ,in GK!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Oktober 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, gehts in Mainflingen auch nur noch mit Anmeldung!


Soooo, damit hier mal keine falschen Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt werden:

Biketreff in Mainflingen, Samstags 14:00 Uhr ist kostenfrei !!!​
Ich habe jetzt einfach mal mit dem Radsport König telefoniert. Die haben sich von Go Grazy abgespalten und machen ihre eigene Sache. Nix Zahlemeier !!

Der Biketreff in GK ist natürlich genauso weiter zu empfehlen.

Frank


----------



## lessiw33 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Mainflingen kostet definitiv nichts. Es gibt meistens 3 Gruppen (wenn genügend Leute da sind), die sich nach Leistung unterscheiden.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Google (8. Oktober 2004)

Moin

hab heut morgen mal ins Kachelmannwetter geschaut......In Hanau solls am Samstag den ganzen Tag nicht regnen. Aber ab Aschaffenburg bis Miltenberg sind durchweg zumindest Regenschauer angesagt.....

Ich schau nochmal heutnachmittag rein. Wenns nicht schlimmer  wird und es Morgen zur  Startzeit nicht regnet, würd ich sagen wir riskierens. Ich werds jedenfalls angehen  

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen Regenzeug und was Trockenes mitzunehmen . Auch wenns nicht regnet, ist Wechselkleidung angesagt. Wir wollen in Mi ja ne Pause einlegen und ich werde mir für die Rückfahrt auf alle Fälle trockene Unterwäsche und Bekleidung mitnehmen..Vielleicht sogar ne Hose.

Gestern bin ich wie am Dienstag auch, wieder GA mit einem Pils zwischen 140 - 150 gefahren. Manchmal bin ich echt am zweifeln ob das stimmt. Ich weiß noch als ich mit Hugo im Dezember GA gefahren bin. Das war die reinste Spazierfahrt. Gestern hatte ich zeitweise das Gefühl auf der Flucht zu sein, weil ich gar net meinen Puls über 140 halten konnte  Ich dachte entweder ist die LD oder der Pulsmesser fehlerhaft  Na ja,....fahren kann ich das schon über längere Zeit...vielleicht stimmt ja doch alles...jedenfalls merk ich mal wieder was bei meinen GA-Fahrten  


Für Miltenberg hab ich aber deshalb meine Zweifel ob ich im GA-Bereich Hin-und Zurück fahren kann  Hinzus wird es kein Problem sein, Rückzus werd ich vielleicht noch ne Stunde GA fahren können, dann werd ich wohl zurück schalten müssen. Mal abwarten.

@mafels, Sakir, Ippie, [email protected] Seid Ihr motiviert für die Tour ? Ich jedenfalls freu mich schon sehr drauf und hoffe das uns das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht   .


----------



## Sakir (8. Oktober 2004)

Morsche


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schau nochmal heutnachmittag rein. Wenns nicht schlimmer  wird und es Morgen zur  Startzeit nicht regnet, würd ich sagen wir riskierens. Ich werds jedenfalls angehen


ich fahre nur nicht, wenn es Backsteine regnet.
Geeignete Kleidung ist wohl Gundvorraussetzung für solch eine Tour.
Motiviert bin ich wie bei jeder Tour mit euch    

soweit ich mitbekommen habe, treffen wir uns :
Google und ich 9:30 Shooters,
Erdi01 10:00 Seligenstadt
Ippie 10:15 Kilianusbrücke
mafels ? ? ?

bei Verspätung etc. bitte den Guide benachrichtigen ! ! !

@Google: fahr so, wie es dir die LD sagt... dann kann nix schiefgehen !

Ich hoffe mal, das Günter die Überschuhe bis heute Abend hat, sonst müsste ich eventuell die dicken Neopren anziehen.... denn meine Füßchen werden sofort nass und kalt !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde Morgen auch auf jeden Fall starten, sofern es keine Wautzi's regnet.
Ansonsten telefonieren wir um 9:00 Uhr.

@[email protected] Das mit Deinem Pulsbereich ist schon richtig. Ich bin gestern auch 2,5 Std G1 gefahren und ich mußte auch ganz schön reintreten um meinen 130-140er Bereich zu halten. GA ist keine Kaffeefahrt (sagte ich schon öfters). Ich hatte bei 60 km - 24,5 Ø Schnitt - 200 hm.
Alles weitere sehen wir morgen. 
Bringst Du mir den neuen Pulsmesser mit? Ich will ihn gleich benutzen und fahre ohne bis Mainflingen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (8. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Bringst Du mir den neuen Pulsmesser mit? Ich will ihn gleich benutzen und fahre ohne bis Mainflingen.


 Mach ich !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (8. Oktober 2004)

He hab mal ne Frage zu eurer Tour morgen nach Miltenberg Ihr fahrt den Main entlang also eher nichts für den Renner sondern fürs MTB oder?

Nur keine Panik Google das mit den Werten stimmt schon. War bei mir nach dem ersten test nicht anderst. Wenn Du so weiter machst werden Deine Pulswerte aber sinken das ist auch das was Andreas gemeint hat nicht länger als 6 Wochen für den neuen Test, eigentlich, das mußt Du ja selbst entscheiden. Aber Fakt ist einfach je öfters Du fährst in Deinen Angebenen Bereichen umso mehr wirst du merken das Du allmählich mit dem vorgeben Puls in ner Höheren Region fährst. Oder Du merkst es auch daran wenn Du bei gleichem Puls immer schneller wirst dann hat sich der GA bereich mit sicherheit verschoben. Denn je mehr Du fährst desto "kräftiger" wirst Du und umso weniger Aufwand benötigst Du um das selbe Tempo zu fahren darum wird dein GA Puls mit sicherheit runter gehen.

Wenn Du aber mal merkst das Du überhaupt nicht auf Deinen Puls kommst obwohl Du reintrittst wie ein Irrer   , hatte ich auch ein zweimal, dann Brechs nicht übers Knie hör dann besser auf. Ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen das Dein Körper heute nicht will  .


----------



## Andreas (8. Oktober 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du aber mal merkst das Du überhaupt nicht auf Deinen Puls kommst obwohl Du reintrittst wie ein Irrer   , hatte ich auch ein zweimal, dann Brechs nicht übers Knie hör dann besser auf. Ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen das Dein Körper heute nicht will  .



... oder die Batterie vom Brustgurt ist leer. Das hatte ich auch einmal.


----------



## Google (8. Oktober 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> He hab mal ne Frage zu eurer Tour morgen nach Miltenberg Ihr fahrt den Main entlang also eher nichts für den Renner sondern fürs MTB oder ?


Am Main gehts doch relativ gut mit dem Renner !! 99% asphaltiert. Die beiden Male als ich am Main lang fuhr, habe ich jedenfalls weniger gestanden als ich mal mit Dir GA gefahren bin  Es gibt allerdings einige Passagen wo man durch Kurven oder ähnliches seine Last hat den Puls zu halten...Das fällt aber bei der morgigen Länge so gut wie gar nicht ins Gewicht.

Also ich fahr mit dem Cross, Ippie mit dem Mtb (hat ja nix anderes  , schätze Erdie mit dem RR und Sakir wohl mit seinem Mtb, es sei denn er wills mal wieder mit seinem Knie versuchen.....

Warum fragsten ??  Willsten in Deinem Ruhemonat zum Spass mal mit ?? Die Altstadt von Mi lohnt sich jedenfalls.

Ach, und danke für den Hinweis mit den GA-Verschiebungen.......

@[email protected] Mal wieder ein Spässle gemacht ?


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahr mit dem Cross, Ippie mit dem Mtb (hat ja nix anderes  , schätze Erdie mit dem RR und Sakir wohl mit seinem Mtb, es sei denn er wills mal wieder mit seinem Knie versuchen.....


Ich mim  Renner ... ähhh ... hatt ich bis eben noch gar nich dran gedacht  

Also von der Geschwindigkeit dachte ich eigentlich ans Jek oder is das nicht schnell genug. An was für nen Schnitt habt Ihr eigentlich gedacht  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (8. Oktober 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> An was für nen Schnitt habt Ihr eigentlich gedacht


wir fahren nicht nach km/h sondern nach HF und da schwankt die Geschw. ca. 20-30 ..... jehh nach steigung und untergrund.

ich nehms MTB

Michael


----------



## Google (8. Oktober 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mim  Renner ... ähhh ... hatt ich bis eben noch gar nich dran gedacht
> 
> Also von der Geschwindigkeit dachte ich eigentlich ans Jek oder is das nicht schnell genug. An was für nen Schnitt habt Ihr eigentlich gedacht
> 
> Erdi01


Also nach einem "Schnitt" wollten wir nicht fahrn  Wie in der Beschreibung angekündigt fahren wir GA strikt nach Puls  Und wenns ein 20 er Schnitt wird  Wir müssen eh mal schauen, daß wir in etwa alle im richtigen Puls das gemeinsam hinkriegen...

Bis morsche

@ [email protected] Wir fahren pünktlich weg vom Shooters  .......


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach einem "Schnitt" wollten wir nicht fahrn  Wie in der Beschreibung angekündigt fahren wir GA strikt nach Puls  Und wenns ein 20 er Schnitt wird  Wir müssen eh mal schauen, daß wir in etwa alle im richtigen Puls das gemeinsam hinkriegen...
> 
> Bis morsche
> 
> @ [email protected] Wir fahren pünktlich weg vom Shooters  .......


Ei Jo, macht Ihr mal, ich roll nur mit ... solange ich Lust hab  

Erdi01


----------



## mafels (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
hab den Beitrag über den Treffpunkt erst jetzt gelesen. Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr im Seligenstadt, ist von Rodgau die beste Strecke.
Bis Samstag dann.

Mafels


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi Zusammen,

also es macht einfach immer wieder Spaß mich Euch zu fahren. Es gibt immer was zum  Jetzt sind wir offiziell aufgenommem im erlauchten Kreis der "Ultratourer"  

150 KM is schon ne Hausnummer und ich denke es gibt nicht allzuviele die das mitmachen. Der Cappu in Miltenberg war auch gut und das nächste Mal gehts auf der anderen Mainseite zurück ... das geht.

Das Tourprofil is in der Gallerie/Tourprofile.

@mafels ... schön Dich kennengelert zu haben  Wie gesagt schau auch mal in den "Kreis Offenbach" Thread. Da werden wir über den Herbst/Winter auch regelmäßig was nach Feierabend machen. Und Nieder-Roden is ja um die Ecke  Alles klar bei Dir nach dem Abgang  

@sakir ... wie heißt dieses GPS-Teilchen  Da haste mir wieder was gezeigt  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (9. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen,
die miltenbergtour scheint ja doch ganz schön anstrengend gewesen zu sein. bis auf erdi schlummern wohl schon alle in abrahams schoss  

wir, also m.marple, killer n und ich, haben heut nachmittag mal die   hannestour unter die stollen genommen, noch nen kleinen anstieg mit eingebaut und weil´s eis beim costa so gut geschmeckt hat den rückweg um eine schleife über mühlheim und weiskirchen nach heusenstamm erweitert.
insgesamt warn´s dann 64 km geworden. killer n a.k.a. jens hat sich als reinste rennmaschine entpuppt  naja, ist ja auch net ganz unvorbelastet  

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (10. Oktober 2004)

HI @ All

Ja die Tour gestern war echt gut, nette Trails und immer gute Geschwindigkeit   

Werde jetzt mal mit meiner Pause die ich bis jetzt eingelegt hatte aufhören und mal wieder anfangen was zu machen.

Freue mich auf die kommenden Touren mit euch.  

Nochmals Thx an Miss Marple & Lupo.

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> die miltenbergtour scheint ja doch ganz schön anstrengend gewesen zu sein. bis auf erdi schlummern wohl schon alle in abrahams schoss
> wolfgang


... TZZzzz ... schlafen die immer noch  

Ich fühl mich puddelwohl  Und bei dem Sonnenschein mußte ich wieder aufs Radl. Hab die Binselbergtour vom DO nachgeholt, 64 KM Nachschlag zu gestern  Vom Feeling her hätt ich glaub auch wieder nach Milteberg fahren können  

Erdi01


----------



## mafels (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
die Tour hat mir gestern viel Spass gemacht. Ich fühle mich auch nicht so sehr erledigt.
Hab heute aber trotzdem einen Faulenzertag eingelegt.


@Danke der Nachfrage mein Knie ist ok.

Bis dann.


----------



## Google (10. Oktober 2004)

Mein persönlicher Eindruck der gestrigen Miltenbergtour:   Scheeeeee wars  ​Und weil es  so scheee war, haben sich 3 von gestern entschlossen nächste Woche ne Retour zu veranstalten: Dabei sind voraussichtlich Ich Mafels und Sakir. Diesmal solls aber in die andere Richtung lang gehn und ein bissi am Rhein lang  Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stabil ist, selbst kurze Regenschauer werden mich nicht davon abhalten  

Wer noch Interesse hat nächstes WE mit zu fahrn einfach hier posten oder ne PN. Wir stellens diesmal nämlich nicht ins LMB.  Sakir wird noch abklären wann er frei kriegt, dann wissen wir genau wann  

Aber jetzt noch zur Tour: Wir haben gut zusammen gepasst und wenn wir uns zukünftig noch besser abstimmen, hat jeder noch mehr davon und kann auch GA fahren. Das hat größtenteils schon hervorragend geklappt wenn wir in einer Perlenschnurr an einandergereiht gefahren sind. Wenn der Puls zu weit runter ging, einfach seitlich raus aus dem Windschatten, Schläge aufnehmen und wieder rein  Es hat sich heraus gestellt, daß Ippie und Erdie (Letzterer fährt da aber eher noch außer Konkurrenz....)vorzugsweise im Wind fahren müssen.

Wir müssen uns aber noch besser abstimmen. Beispielweise müssen diejenigen, die untertourig gerade fahren und wieder Puls aufnehmen müssen nicht zu schnell das Tempo forcieren weil dann alle anderen gezungernermaßen über den Puls kommen...Sprich: laaaagsam an die Spitze fahren und kontinuierlich Geschwindigkeit erhöhen. 

Denn: Es ist weniger schlimm mal für einen Moment untertourig zu fahren als immer wieder über den Puls zu fahren um anschließend vom Windschatten zu partizipieren und langsam wieder in seinem Bereich zu kommen......

Blubberblubberblubber.....Hats jemanden überhaupt interessiert ??   

Mir hat die Tour echt Spass gemacht und ich merk, daß mir das momentan sehr gut tut. Im richtigen Mix mit Höhenmetern ( jetzt muß ich aber noch ein bisschen GA tanken) werd ich hervooorragend durch den Winter kommen.  So long  

@[email protected] Leistungsmäßig passt Du gut in die Gruppe  

Frank


----------



## Sakir (10. Oktober 2004)

Ahoi, endlich geht das FORUM wieder !


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sakir wird noch abklären wann er frei kriegt, dann wissen wir genau wann


Also bei mir ist der Samstag o.k. wenn Ippie es noch abgeklärt hat, können wir dann starten. Ich habe schon mal eine Strecke rausgesucht, ähnlich der gestrigen.... wer noch mitkommen will, dem schicke ich gerne mal das Overlay.
(google, ippie, mafels Overlay ist unterwegs)

@mafels: passt gut mit dir bei uns....    ???

@Erdi01 : Garmin / Geko 201

@Google: ich fand die Tour auch hervorragend und bin schon ganz g..l auf die nächste.. *ggg*

@Lupo: diese welche deine Haustour ??? die ist toll....besonders der langezogen Singletrail.... und die wunderbaren Aussichten !!!

Michael


----------



## Lupo (10. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi, endlich geht das FORUM wieder [email protected]: diese welche deine Haustour ??? die ist toll....besonders der langezogen Singletrail.... und die wunderbaren Aussichten !!!
> 
> Michael


genau  und den single haben wir noch um nen fiesen anstieg erweitert  (slippery when wet  )
wie sieht´s eigentlich mit feierabend -  hannes - touren aus  sagt doch mal ab wann ihr könntet, falls ihr lust habt und dann poste ich mal im LMB


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2004)

@Sakir ... Ah ja, das GPS Teil muß Du mir bei nächster Gelegenheit noch mal genauer zeigen. Vor allem interessiert mich wie das mit der Tourenplanung geht. Hab neben dem Goko 201 noch ein Fortrax(?) 201 gefunden. Auch sehr interessant.  

Schick mir bitte auch mal das Overlay vom nächsten SA. Wenns bei SA bleibt würd ich mich wohl auch wieder anschließen. Kann aber passieren, dass ich unterwegs abdrehe und zurück mach. Ich weis nich ob ich mir ein Tag vorm RTF ne ganze 150ziger Tour antun will  

Ansonsten hoffe ich schon mal auf ein weiteres schönes Oktoberwochenende  

@Lupo ... Interesse immer. Bei mir ohne Streß so Startzeit   hannes 18:30  

Erdi01


----------



## Babu (10. Oktober 2004)

also ich meld mich hier auch mal zu wort:
falls mir einer von euch sagen kann wo der bierhannes ist, komm ich nach praktikumsende (18:00) auch mal mit.


----------



## Google (11. Oktober 2004)

Morsche auch,

heute ist ja wieder offizieller Wiegetag so daß ich Euch wie immer mit meinem Kurzbericht quälen werde  .....Aber zur unserer aller Freude ist's das letzte mal:

79,7 Kg...Juchuuhhh   

Somit ist das Endziel erreicht. Zu meiner Hochzeit in 1992 war ich nur unerheblich schlanker und das nur ziemlich kurz. Jetzt heißts halten.....

@[email protected] Ich halt mich noch zurück....Erstens hab ich ne leichte Erkältung und Zweitens muß ich mir noch GA-Einheiten holen....Aber ich bin bald wieder dabei  Vielleicht werd ich zukünftig im Wechsel B.Tour/Hannestour fahren. Bin noch am überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (11. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 79,7 Kg...Juchuuhhh


    *GRATULATION*    

Michael


----------



## Ippie (11. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

konnte mich am WE nicht melden, da ich meinen Privat-PC abgeschossen habe.

erstmal zur Samstagstour. Ich fand die Tour ebenfalls sehr schön und werde am kommenden Samstag auch dabei sein. Als ich am Samstag nach Hause kam, war ich schon recht platt. War aber nach einer halben Stunde wieder OK. Ich mußte halt über ein paar Steigungen hin und wieder zurück fahren und das fanden meine Beine nicht so toll. Dazu kam noch, daß ich die Steigungen extrem langsam fahren mußte, um nicht über meinen Pulsbereich zu kommen. Und da bin ich recht genau. Ich hatte übrigens 486 hm - 148,22 km. Das heißt, daß ich am Samstag mit dem Auto zu Google komme und wir dann gemeinsan losfahren.

@[email protected] gut das alles in Ordnung ist. Wir haben schon gut zusammen gepaßt mit der Geschwindigkeit/Kondition.

@[email protected] super, daß Du Dein Ziel erreicht hast. Ich bin jetzt bei 86,5 kg. So eine G1-Tour ist ja ein super Fat-Burner. Und das über 5 1/2 Std. Davon will ich mehr. Wenn man bedenkt, daß wir am Samstag um die 4000 kcal verbrannt haben. Schon Wahnsinn. Ich habe jetzt auch den Pulsmesser eingestellt und ich bekomme jetzt die genauen Daten.

Diese Woche fahre ich ausschließlich G1. Und nächste Woche dann Intervalle.

@[email protected] nächste Woche schau ich mal wegen der Bierhannes Tour.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## yakko (11. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> genau  und den single haben wir noch um nen fiesen anstieg erweitert  (slippery when wet  )
> wie sieht´s eigentlich mit feierabend -  hannes - touren aus  sagt doch mal ab wann ihr könntet, falls ihr lust habt und dann poste ich mal im LMB



Interesse: klar
Zeit: Mi gar nicht, Di meist schlecht, restl. Tage frühestens 18 Uhr (18:30 wäre besser)


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen,

von meiner Seite gibts nicht viel...Außer daß ich heute und Donnerstag GA-Touren am Main von circa 3 Stunden vorhab. Es könnte ja sein, daß jemand Lust hat und auch kann   : Beide Male kann ich von mir aus gegen 16:30-16:45 Uhr starten, Treffpunkt kann man noch bereden....Viel später will ich von daheim nicht los, höchstens ne halbe Stunde. Ich möcht die Helligkeit vor der Zeitumstellung noch nutzen.

Frank


----------



## Ippie (12. Oktober 2004)

Morsch' n zusammen,



> Guten Morgen,
> 
> von meiner Seite gibts nicht viel...Außer daß ich heute und Donnerstag GA-Touren am Main von circa 3 Stunden vorhab. Es könnte ja sein, daß jemand Lust hat und auch kann  : Beide Male kann ich von mir aus gegen 16:30-16:45 Uhr starten, Treffpunkt kann man noch bereden....Viel später will ich von daheim nicht los, höchstens ne halbe Stunde. Ich möcht die Helligkeit vor der Zeitumstellung noch nutzen.
> 
> Frank



werde ich heute und am Donnerstag auch fahren. Ich komme aber erst ab 17:15 Uhr in Somborn los. Ich werde halt meine Traditionsrunde drehen. Von Somborn nach Gelnhausen, dann an der Autobahn lang nach Langenselbold, dann Rodenbach, Wolfgang und an der B8 nach Kahl und über den Kahlgrund bis Michelbach wieder nach Hause. Und am Donnerstag umgekehrt. Ca. 58 km-Fahrtzeit 2:20 Std. Selbst in dieser Zeit ist es ohne Licht nicht mehr zu schaffen. Ab 19:15 Uhr ist es zu dunkel.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (13. Oktober 2004)

Morsche

nanü, 24 Stunden nix los hier *g*

ich kann euch nur sagen, seid froh wenn ihr keine Schicht arbeiten müsst...

@Google, Ippie: wie waren eure GA EInheiten ? bestimmt ars..kalt....

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> nanü, 24 Stunden nix los hier *g*
> 
> ...


Hei Sakir. Da bin ich wirklich froh drüber keine Schicht zu arbeiten..

Es war wirklich verdammt kalt !! Ziemlich windig wars gewesen und meine Füsse sind trotz winddichter Überschuhe ganz schön kalt geworden. Für den Winter werd ich mir da noch was überlegen müssen: Sohle mit Aluseite (zusätzlich?) rein, dicke Neoprenüberschuhe und wenn des noch net reicht Alufolie um die Schuh gewickelt und mit Gewebeband festgemacht....Müßte dann mehrere Touren halten.....Die diesjährigen Winterhandschuhe scheinen bei weitem schlechter als die des Vorjahres zu sein...  Werde zum Vergleich bei meiner nächsten Tour am Donnerstag die alten tragen.

Hoffentlich gibts bei Tchibo bald das Winterangebot (November ?). Ich brauch noch die Brillen mit Wechselgläser, besonders die klaren, mal eine einfache Windstopperjacke (hab nämlich noch nix richtiges) und würd auch mal ne (dünne) Regenjacke testen (hab ich nämlich auch noch nix).

Hat da jemand schon günstige Empfehlungen dazu ? 

Google


----------



## Ippie (13. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

bei mir war es gestern schön warm.  
Ich hatte wegen absoluter Lustlosigkeit die G1 Einheit abgesagt. Heute ärgere ich mich etwas, daß gute Wetter (kein Regen) nicht genutzt zu haben. Aber vorbei ist vorbei

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vorbei ist vorbei


Ach Ippie...Wenn Du so weiter machst, sach ich Dir des noch in Frammersbach..gerade im Begriff am Bersch  vorbeizuziehen.....


----------



## Lupo (13. Oktober 2004)

hi,
falls morgen jemand keine GA G1 G2 oder G XXL   fahren will hab ich noch kurzfristig ne   hannestour ins LMB  gesetzt.

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich gibts bei Tchibo bald das Winterangebot (November ?). Ich brauch noch die Brillen mit Wechselgläser, besonders die klaren, mal eine einfache Windstopperjacke (hab nämlich noch nix richtiges) und würd auch mal ne (dünne) Regenjacke testen (hab ich nämlich auch noch nix).
> 
> Hat da jemand schon günstige Empfehlungen dazu ?
> 
> Google


Ich würd bei Bicycles im Laden schauen. Die Preise sind bekanntlich O.K. Die Qualität is gut. Auswahl und Anprobemöglichkeit vorhanden  Is bei den Discountern ja immer so ne Sache  

Meine Brille is von Alpina Tri Guard 40 mit drei Wechselgläser (klar, orange, schwarz) is zwar nach nem halben Jahr der eine Bügel gebrochen gewesen  aber vorallem die Gläser sind spitze. Keine Verzerrung, antifrog, kratzfest, leicht  Merkt man alles erst wenn man mal (zwangsweise) die "Alte" auf hat. Der Umtausch der defekten Brille über H&S war problemlos. Die "Neue" is mittlerweile gekommen  

@Lupo ... kann morgen nicht   ... beim nächsten Mal ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (14. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> falls morgen jemand keine GA G1 G2 oder G XXL   fahren will hab ich noch kurzfristig ne   hannestour ins LMB  gesetzt.
> 
> wolfgang


Moin, Moin....Tja bin ja leider diese Woche GA-ler..Vielleicht machste ja nächste Woche wieder so ne Tour. Dann wär ich dabei  und würd keine B-Tour fahren. Allerdings kann ich die kommende Woche nur Montag oder Mittwoch   

@ Erdie @ Gut das Du Bicycles noch mal angesprochen hast. Ich hab nämlich einen Katalog daheim wo ich vielleicht auch mal reinschauen sollte   

@ 150er Samstag @ Momentan könnte es wettermäßig grad so hinhauen. Morgenmittag wissen wir mehr......

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ 150er Samstag @ Momentan könnte es wettermäßig grad so hinhauen. Morgenmittag wissen wir mehr......
> 
> Google


kann mir mal Einer sagen wo es nun lang gehen soll  Ich weis nur was von Main und Rhein ... schiel zu Sakir, Overlay   ... ich will mir mal Gedanken machen was, wieviel und ob ich mitfahr  Ich weis nur das ich nicht nach HU komm, wenn würd ich mich an der Gerbermühle anschließen. Kennt doch Jeder ... oder  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Oktober 2004)

... nochmal SA Tour. Hab mal für mich ne denkbare Rundfahrt rausgesucht. Grob gehts lang: DTZ/OF-Gerbermühle/Main bis Mainz/Rhein bis Kühkopf/Eberstadt/Messel/DTZ = ca. 130 KM. Von Kühkopf bis Eberstadt müßt ich wohl mal in ne Karte schauen, Rest geht aus em Kopf.

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (15. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich war gestern bei der ersten Bierhannes-Tour dabei. Ich konnte mich einfach nicht motivieren, um alleine eine Runde zu drehen. Bei der Lupo-Tour war das erste drittel OK. Dann kam der erste Regen. Naja es war noch nicht unangenehm. Dann kam das letzte drittel mit Sintflutartigen Schauer. Die Schuhe sind innerhalb von 5 min. vollgelaufen. Vom restlichen Outfit muß ich nichts sagen, außer nass, nässer, durchweicht. Die Auto-Heimfahrt war dann nicht so unangenehm. Alle Heizungen voll aufgedreht und auf die nassen Füße/Socken gestellt. Das war schon mal das erste schöne   Herbsterlebnis.

@[email protected] wann geht es denn eigentlich los. Google, wann soll ich morgen bei Dir sein?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (17. Oktober 2004)

Morsche,

liegen wohl alle noch erschöpft im bettchen *ggg*
also ich fand es gestern wunderbar und wären wir nicht so lange in Mainz sitzen geblieben, wären wir auch früher daheim gewesen ! *g*
alles in allem war dei Strecke doch o.k. obwohl mir diese Trampelpfade nicht gepasst haben, aber das kann man leider beim Touren planen nicht auf den Karten erkennen...  
Nun weiss ich auch, das zu langes fahren neben Bahnschienen absolut kacke für meinen Polar ist... ich habe total falsche Daten.
Ippie, was hast du denn für Touredaten ... bitte mal posten.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2004)

Moin moin,

ich fand das Sakir ne prima Tour zusammengestellt hat. Muß hier auch mal gewürdigt werden  War alles gut fahrbar und dank GPS kein Verfahren  Einfach genial so ein Teilchen  Unser Sonnenplatz in Mainz war wieder genau richtig und lustig. Nur die Dusche kurz vor HU hätt ich nicht mehr gebraucht  Meine Toudaten stimmen 100% dank Kabel, zu finden in meiner Gallerie/Tourprofile.

Tja, ich hab verschlafen. Somit nix RTF heute. Werd jetzt erst mal schön frühstücken und dann mal die Wetterserver befragen was der Nachmittag noch bringt und dann auf eigene Faust los machen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2004)

Morsche ebenso...

also mir hat die Tour auch super gefallen. Aber 6:45 reine Fahrzeit is schon ein Ding. Am besten hat mir wieder die Pause mit Cappu gefallen. Heut ist es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren gefallen: Wenn wir zusammen einen  Cappu trinken wollen, könnten wir das eigentlich auch ohne Ultratour   

Aber die andere Richtung liegt mir persönlich schon besser...insbesondere wenn man in einer Gruppe GA fahren will. Gestern gings doch ziemlich oft mal rechts, mal links ab. Ein richtiger Fahrfluss konnte nicht so recht entstehen. Richtung MI geht das zweifellos besser. Aber bei der Fahrzeit ist das wohl im ganzen wohl fast schon wieder egal.....

@ Sakir @ Am 30.10 hast Du ja wieder Miltenberg geplant. Wenns Wetter einigermaßen trocken ist, bin ich (auch wenn wir nur Zweie blieben) auf alle Fälle dabei  

Oh Shitt   Gerade sagt mir meine Frau das wir da schon Halloween ausgemacht haben...  Gehts auch am Sonntag den 31.10.04 ??   

Ich hoff, daß uns das Wetter die Gelegenheit gibt, auch für den WP mal so ne Tour zu machen....Des gibt Punkte  

Bis demnächst Jungens


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2004)

Tja, hab mich vom schönen Wetter blenden lassen. Kaum unterwegs kam der große Regen. 45 KM im strömenden Regen gefahren - echt KLASSE  

Wenigsten is der Renner jetzt schön sauber  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (18. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

mir hat die Tour auch gut gefallen. Gut ausgesucht und navigiert, Sakir. 
Da muß ich Google recht geben, daß der Fahrfluß durch die vielen Richtungsänderungen immer wieder gestoppt wurde. Da konnte man aber vorher nicht wissen.
Die Fahrtzeit ist schon der Hammer. Dank Melkfett aber ohne Sitz-Probleme überstanden. Den Regenguß hätte ich mir gerne erspart, hat aber den Vorteil gehabt, daß wir wieder etwas schneller gefahren sind. Ansonsten wäre ich bis Hanau nur noch im KB-Bereich gefahren.

@[email protected] morgen werde ich alleine das Intervalltraining starten. Am besten auf meiner G1 Strecke. Mal schauen, um vieviel ich schneller bin. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (18. Oktober 2004)

Taaach.

grad hab ich das neue Aldiprospekt vor mir. Nächste Woche Montag gibts da Sportbrillen mit 3 Wechselgläsern für 4,99.  

Kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Deshalb:

  Kauf ich Kauf ich Kauf ich !!  

Am besten gleich zwei an der Zahl.


----------



## Ippie (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,



> Taaach.
> 
> grad hab ich das neue Aldiprospekt vor mir. Nächste Woche Montag gibts da Sportbrillen mit 3 Wechselgläsern für 4,99.
> 
> ...



kauf ich auch. Ich brauche für dunkle Tage/Nächte ein klares Glas. Lieber wäre mir aber das Schlepptop am Mittwoch! Muß ich aber noch ein bißchen mit der Oma stricken.   

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (18. Oktober 2004)

Ahoi zusammen

vielen dank für die pos. Kritik *ggg*
das nächste mal versuche ich es besser zu machen, der einwand wegem dem rechts/links ist genehmigt und wir das nächste mal beachtet * bg*
Wenn ihr mal eine Idee habt, wo man hinfahren könnte oder etc. ich such gerne die Strecke raus oder navigiere   
P.S. hättet ihr mal das Overlay angeschaut, hätte man eventuell vorher schon was ändern können    

Gestern bin ich auch nochmal eine kl. Runde gehfahren, in den Taunus.... waren 76km bei 1100 hm *gg* 

@Ippie: o.k. dann hat sich tel. erledigt !

@Google: kannst du morgens beim Aldi solch eine Brille mir mit besorgen ? ich muss da arbeiten.... und komme erst Nachmittags heim !

@Google: schau nochmal genau beim LMB... da steht der 31.10  

@Lupo: habt ihr eventuell lust, am Samstag mit zu fahren ???

Michael


----------



## Lupo (18. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: habt ihr eventuell lust, am Samstag mit zu fahren ???
> 
> Michael


kann ich noch net sagen  die ultradistanzen  sind net so mein ding. sehn mir uns heut abend im atlantis?


----------



## Babu (18. Oktober 2004)

@lupo
wie machen wir das denn mit der hose und mit dem pulover den ich noch von euchhab.

gruß

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (18. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich noch net sagen  die ultradistanzen  sind net so mein ding. sehn mir uns heut abend im atlantis?


Ultradistanz ??? Samstag...Kinzig-Stausee...115km....   
klar sehen wir uns, ich fahre gleich los

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Taaach.
> 
> grad hab ich das neue Aldiprospekt vor mir. Nächste Woche Montag gibts da Sportbrillen mit 3 Wechselgläsern für 4,99.
> 
> ...


Hi,

da sind die Optiker und Augenärzte bestimmt anderer Meinung 

Ciao


----------



## SteelManni (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo @ all,  

ich hab mir letztes Jahr die Brille beim Aldi geholt,
und die Bügel drücken extrem unterm Helm! :-(
Außerdem springen die Gläser nach öfterem wechseln 
sehr leicht raus!  

Aber vielleicht ises ja n ganz neues Model!?!  

Gruß
SteelManni

PS. werde die woche mal wieder nur GA3 machen


----------



## Lupo (18. Oktober 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> @lupo
> wie machen wir das denn mit der hose und mit dem pulover den ich noch von euchhab.
> 
> gruß
> ...


is doch ganz einfach   kommste am mittwoch nach of, dann fährste hier mit und machtse gleich wieder dreggisch  

das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen interessierten  

@aldi brille: was das ding wert ist merkt man wahrscheinlich erst wenn man´s auf der nase sitzen hat oder man damit auf dieselbe gefallen ist. ich lass jedenfalls die finger davon.


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: kannst du morgens beim Aldi solch eine Brille mir mit besorgen ? ich muss da arbeiten.... und komme erst Nachmittags heim !


Frechheit !! Was glaubst Du eigentlich was ich morgens mache ?? Däumchen drehn oder was   Ok...Welche Farbe ? 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: schau nochmal genau beim LMB... da steht der 31.10


Suupi !!   Schon eigetragen 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: habt ihr eventuell lust, am Samstag mit zu fahren ???


Ich könnt evtl. ein Stückchen mitfahren und dann halt früher zurück....Was haste denn für ne Strecke rausgesucht und komm ich da alleine auch wieder zurück, wenn ich irgendwann einfach kehrt mache ??  


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> da sind die Optiker und Augenärzte bestimmt anderer Meinung
> 
> Ciao


Sonst würden die ja auch nix mehr verdienen  Den ganzen Tag vorm Bildschirm sitzen ist sicherlich schlimmer...


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir letztes Jahr die Brille beim Aldi geholt,
> und die drücken extrem unterm Helm! :-(


Hättest die Brille aus dem Etui holen sollen  Spässle....Man muß sich die Brille natürlich anschauen und ausprobieren..Aber wie gesagt. Bei dem Preis......Die Modelle sind Jahr für Jahr andere. Gilt auch für die Bikeklamotten. Dieses Jahr taugen beispielsweise die Winterhandschuhe nix. Aber bei dem Preis   Für denÜbergang sind sie allemal gut. 





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> is doch ganz einfach   kommste am mittwoch nach of, dann fährste hier mit und machtse gleich wieder dreggisch
> 
> das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen interessierten
> 
> @aldi brille: was das ding wert ist merkt man wahrscheinlich erst wenn man´s auf der nase sitzen hat oder man damit auf dieselbe gefallen ist. ich lass jedenfalls die finger davon.


Bin am Mittwoch auch dabei  Schon eingetragen....und ...beim Biken fällste höchstens aufs Gesicht, daß üblicherweise auffem Sattel sitzt


----------



## Babu (19. Oktober 2004)

```
is doch ganz einfach  kommste am mittwoch nach of, dann fährste hier mit und machtse gleich wieder dreggisch  

das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen interessierten
```

jop, bin auch dabei. wieviel km sollns denn sein? nur im falle das es anfangen sollte zu regnen und wir dann 50km im regen fahren dürfen. Aber wenns nicht regnet dann, is es mir egal wie lang. hauptsache ich bin am nächsten morgen wieder zu hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (19. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> is doch ganz einfach  kommste am mittwoch nach of, dann fährste hier mit und machtse gleich wieder dreggisch
> 
> das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen interessierten


Habe mich jetzt auch mal eingetragen. Ich muss mich ja langsam wieder ans biken gewöhnen bevor das Wintertraining losgeht!   Ich hätte da aber noch eine entscheidende Frage: Wer oder was ist der Bierhannes und wie komme ich vom Gallus da hin???   Wäre super, wenn du mir nochmal so ne Spitzenbeschreibung schicken würdest, wie das letzte Mal!


----------



## Sakir (19. Oktober 2004)

Ahoi,

@Google: ich wollte am Samstag auch nett so spät heim kommen, daich Abends noch einiges vor habe ! ! !
Also nett so viele Pausen....  wir müssten das eigentlich bis 15:00-15:30Uhr schaffen, ist alles ein Radwanderweg... da kann man von ausgehen, das er geteeeeeeert ist !
Soll ich morgen um ca. 17:50 bei dir am Main warten, dann können wir zusammen nach OF radeln ! ???

@Lupo: nimm mal den tollen Rucksack mit... will sehen...  

@Ippie: kommst du morgen auch mit ??? los auf beweg dich und komm um 18:30 zum   -Hannes.   

Ich habe eine Brille mit Wechselgläser von Sigma gehabt... bei der letzten Hahnenkam Tour war dann ein Glas weg    
Ich dencke mal, vorerst reicht sie und sobald mehr ZEIT wieder da ist, kommt auch mal eine Oakley in das sortiment  

Michael

P.s. gleich habe ich 2 neue Bilder im Album (Mainz....Cappuchino) !


----------



## Lupo (19. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: nimm mal den tollen Rucksack mit... will sehen...   !


aber nur wennde mir verprichst kein loch reinzubohrn


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> @Google: ich wollte am Samstag auch nett so spät heim kommen, daich Abends noch einiges vor habe ! ! !
> Also nett so viele Pausen....  wir müssten das eigentlich bis 15:00-15:30Uhr schaffen, ist alles ein Radwanderweg... da kann man von ausgehen, das er geteeeeeeert ist !
> Soll ich morgen um ca. 17:50 bei dir am Main warten, dann können wir zusammen nach OF radeln ! ???


 Guude.....also 15:30 Uhr ist bei mir definitiv zu spät  Ich schau mal ob ich ein Stückchen mitfahr und irgendwann kehrt mache....Mal schauen was sich bis Samstag noch alles ergibt (Vorbereitungen und so), evtl. fahr ich spontan auch allein ne kleinere Runde. Jedenfalls meld ich mich falls ich mitfahr.

Wegen der Bierhannestour..Kannste vielleicht 10 Minuten früher mit dem Mirageakku plus allem was noch an Kabeln, etc. vorhanden ist vorbeikommen ?? (falls Du ihn noch loswerden willst....) Ich würd ihn mir mal anschauen ob ich ihn für diesen Winter noch mit verwenden kann. Und mach Dir mal Gedanken was Du haben willst.


@ Lupo @ Wenn ich mit meinem Akku noch heimkommen will, müssen wir die Tour auf 2 Stunden begrenzen...evtl. kann ich in der Gruppe auch mal ohne Licht fahrn und Strom sparen. Dann gings evtl. ein bissi länger...Ich hoff des macht jetzt nix. Tja, wie Du siehst such ich schon nach Alternativen für längere Fahrten im Dunkeln....(siehe oben)

So, det wars erst mal


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe noch zwei Standard Mirage Akkus zuhause! Beide neuwertig könnt mich für 15  pro Stück von ihnen trennen! Neu kostet der Akku 28 . Wenn jemand Interesse hat, meldet euch!

Ciao


----------



## Babu (20. Oktober 2004)

sorry, aber ich komm heut doch nicht, es soll zu 80% regenen und da wär mir der weg mit der  bahn zu mühseelig um danach 2 stunden im regen zu fahren.

@lupo
wegen der Hose, die kann ich mir auch morgen einfach so abholen


----------



## Lupo (20. Oktober 2004)

hallo jungs,
das wetter ist ja alles andere als prächtig und scheint auch heut net besser zu werden  
wenn jemand fahrn will bin ich natürlich dabei, nehm´s aber keinem für übel wenn er zu hause bleibt.
aber sagt bitte bescheid, net dass ich dann allein am bierhannes steh.

bis denne, wolfgang

@ babu: ok martin, bis morgen!


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs,
> das wetter ist ja alles andere als prächtig und scheint auch heut net besser zu werden
> wenn jemand fahrn will bin ich natürlich dabei, nehm´s aber keinem für übel wenn er zu hause bleibt.
> aber sagt bitte bescheid, net dass ich dann allein am bierhannes steh.
> ...


Ich sag dann auch mal ab...Wenns von Anfang an regnet muß man nicht wirklich biken. Schade...glücklicherweise ist's ja nicht das letzte Mal.  

@ Sakir @ Falls Du auch nicht fährst....Kannst Dich ja mal bei mir wegen des Akkus melden...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs,
> das wetter ist ja alles andere als prächtig und scheint auch heut net besser zu werden
> wenn jemand fahrn will bin ich natürlich dabei, nehm´s aber keinem für übel wenn er zu hause bleibt.


und tschüsss ... ich verkneifs mir heute auch  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (20. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber sagt bitte bescheid, net dass ich dann allein am bierhannes steh.


o.k. habe zwar extra das Messer im Rucksack   ... aber ich sage dann auch mal ab, bin schon eben vom Arbeitsweg klatsch nass geworden. Das reicht heute erstmal.... habe auch leider keine Wechselschuhe, denn meine schwimmen im moment   

@Google: wir telefonieren........ morgen.......

so nun mach ich mal *EXTREM COUCHING* ... Gute Nacht   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (20. Oktober 2004)

Hmm die Tour heute ist ja wohl ins Wasser gefallen. Morgen hingegen soll es recht gut werden. Lupo & Ich würden auf jedenfall fahren, würde denn wer mitkommen ? 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2004)

moin jungs  
zuerst möchte ich mal dem mit 479 beiträgen aktivsten klatschonkel   unseres threads und ebenfalls dem leider nicht so ganz mitteilungsbedürftigem sarch   ganz herzlich zum   gratulieren.



			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm die Tour heute ist ja wohl ins Wasser gefallen. Morgen hingegen soll es recht gut werden. Lupo & Ich würden auf jedenfall fahren, würde denn wer mitkommen ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens


jo, mal sehn was der tag bringt. wenn´s trocken bleibt können wir die tour ja heute nachholen.

wolfgang


----------



## yakko (21. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin jungs
> zuerst möchte ich mal dem mit 479 beiträgen aktivsten klatschonkel   unseres threads und ebenfalls dem leider nicht so ganz mitteilungsbedürftigem sarch   ganz herzlich zum   gratulieren.
> 
> wolfgang




So, bevor es 480 (heute nicht so früh aufgestanden oder gleich zu hause geblieben? ) bzw. 17 Beiträge werden, auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an die beiden 
  

René


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin jungs
> zuerst möchte ich mal dem mit 479 beiträgen aktivsten klatschonkel   unseres threads und ebenfalls dem leider nicht so ganz mitteilungsbedürftigem sarch   ganz herzlich zum   gratulieren.


Na, da schließ ich mich an ... alles Guuude  

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (21. Oktober 2004)

Gudde,

so da melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort und nutze gleich mal die Gelegenheit unserer alten Klatschtante und Hungerknochen zu ihrem Methusalemalter   zu gratulieren:

Lieber Frank, meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche und Gottes Segen zu Deinem "hohen" Geburtstag. Feier heute schön mit Deiner Familie  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (21. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@Google, [email protected] Euch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feiert mal schön.

Das Wetter scheint es ja wieder besser zu meinen. Die nächsten Tage scheinen regenfrei zu bleiben. 

@[email protected] ich starte gleich den 2. Versuch mit der PM. Gestern ging es nicht.

@[email protected] ist heute was geplant. Ich hatte mich gestern doch über das Wetter etwas aufgeregt. Ich wäre gestern auch mitgefahren.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin jungs
> zuerst möchte ich mal dem mit 479 beiträgen aktivsten klatschonkel   unseres threads und ebenfalls dem leider nicht so ganz mitteilungsbedürftigem sarch   ganz herzlich zum   gratulieren.


Danke  


			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> So, bevor es 480 (heute nicht so früh aufgestanden oder gleich zu hause geblieben? ) bzw. 17 Beiträge werden, auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an die beiden
> René


Danke  


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da schließ ich mich an ... alles Guuude
> 
> Erdi01


Danke  


			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> so da melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort und nutze gleich mal die Gelegenheit unserer alten Klatschtante und Hungerknochen zu ihrem Methusalemalter   zu gratulieren:
> 
> ...


Danke 

Wie immer bin ich natürlich noch nicht ganz fertig   :

@[email protected] Wir sind nun zu Sechst    Noch 14 Wochen


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> @Google, [email protected] Euch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feiert mal schön.


Danke


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> [email protected]@ ist heute was geplant. Ich hatte mich gestern doch über das Wetter etwas aufgeregt. Ich wäre gestern auch mitgefahren.
> 
> bis denn
> ...


tztztz zu faul zum lesen  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1535314&postcount=3054


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (21. Oktober 2004)

@ Goolge Alles Gute zum Geburtstag   

Habe eben mal Wettermeldungen gelesen da wurde gesagt das wir ein neues Hoch hacben, welches bis zum Wochenende uns super Temperaturen bescheren sollte (bis zu 24Grad). 

Na wenn das nicht ne Nachricht ist.

Wenn wir heute Abend fahren sollten, wohin gehts dann und was fahren wir so für wege ?


----------



## Ippie (21. Oktober 2004)

> tztztz zu faul zum lesen  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpo...&postcount=3054



Sorry Lupo. Verzeihst Du mir? Ich habe den Satz übersehen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @ Goolge Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> Habe eben mal Wettermeldungen gelesen da wurde gesagt das wir ein neues Hoch hacben, welches bis zum Wochenende uns super Temperaturen bescheren sollte (bis zu 24Grad).
> 
> ...


von mir aus nochmal das was für gestern geplant war, kennste ja  

@ippie: natürlich verzeih ich dir  ich les ja auch immer nur die letzte seite da kommt das schonmal vor.


----------



## KillerN (21. Oktober 2004)

Aja, cool da freu ich mich wieder auf diese ersten Steigungen und den Trail im Bad Vilbeler Wald   

Werde jetzt erstmal Arbeiten gehen und bringe dann auch frische Batterien für die Lampe mit, ich gehe mal von der gleichen Uhrzeit aus oder ?


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Aja, cool da freu ich mich wieder auf diese ersten Steigungen und den Trail im Bad Vilbeler Wald
> 
> Werde jetzt erstmal Arbeiten gehen und bringe dann auch frische Batterien für die Lampe mit, ich gehe mal von der gleichen Uhrzeit aus oder ?


denk ich auch. viel spass auffe kloppe


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @ Goolge Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


Danke  

Ich bin fast schon verärgert daß ich am WE die Hütte voll hab und das schöne Wetter nicht mit biken (richtig) nutzen kann  Die Betonung liegt aber noch auf "fast". Das "noch" ist im letzten Satz aber ebenso noch zu beachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo @ all  

Alles Guude   zum Geburtstag, Dir Joachim (Kettenreißer)   ,
und Dir Frank (Schreibfreudiger Grundlagenbiker )  ,wünscht Euch
Manfred alias SteelManni (Hahnenkammpilger).

Wir müssen doch mal wieder zusammen biken!  

Bis denne
SteelManni

PS. bin am WE in München  , nix mit biken!


----------



## Edith L. (21. Oktober 2004)

@google
Auch von mir an dieser Stelle  und Alles Gute!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Miss Marple (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Google,   

auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag und auf ein neues Jahr mit vielen Fahrradtouren und Wettbewerbserfolgen.

Feier noch schön, Martina


----------



## Ippie (21. Oktober 2004)

ich nochmal,

@Lupo, [email protected] Sakir und ich sind um 18:30 Uhr beim Bierhannes oder hab ich den LMB Eintrag übersehen?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ich nochmal,
> 
> @Lupo, [email protected] Sakir und ich sind um 18:30 Uhr beim Bierhannes oder hab ich den LMB Eintrag übersehen?
> 
> ...


gibt kein lmb eintrag. 18:30 ist ok, killer und ich kommen dann auch. martina weisses noch net  

wolfgang


----------



## Sarch (21. Oktober 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> Alles Guude   zum Geburtstag, Dir Joachim (Kettenreißer)   ,
> und Dir Frank (Schreibfreudiger Grundlagenbiker )  ,wünscht Euch
> ...



Hallo alle die mich nicht vergessen haben.

Danke für die Glückwünsche und
Google Dir natürlich alles Gute zu deinem Ehrentag.

Gruss Sarch (Kettenreißer)


----------



## Sakir (21. Oktober 2004)

*ALLES GUUUUDE DEN BEIDEN ! ! !*​


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich starte gleich den 2. Versuch mit der PM. Gestern ging es nicht.


der 2te Versuch ging auch schief...  


Michael


----------



## Ippie (21. Oktober 2004)

@[email protected] nicht wirklich. Da wir uns nachher sehen, habe ich nichts mehr geschrieben  Später gibts die Infos brühwarm.

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

mal sehen, wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomm, werd ich auch beim   Hannes erscheinen.

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (21. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> gibt kein lmb eintrag. 18:30 ist ok, killer und ich kommen dann auch. martina weisses noch net
> 
> wolfgang



Mein Kinodate hat grade abgesagt, d.h. ich habe Zeit für eine Runde.
Hmm, irgendwie finde ich biken bei diesem Wetter auch viel angenehmer als im Kino zu sitzen   

Also bis denne

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (21. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] nicht wirklich. Da wir uns nachher sehen, habe ich nichts mehr geschrieben  Später gibts die Infos brühwarm.
> 
> Volker


*freu*freu*freu*zappel*zappel*zappel*

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

so alle wieder abgeliefert  Na sind für mich doch noch knapp 80 KM geworden und am Petershäuser Hofgut wars duster  Werd mir kein Nipack holen, der lang mir von der Leistung auch nicht  Werd jetzt doch nen schweren Bleigeel nehmen müssen um auf min. 5 Std. Licht zu kommen. Grrrr...

Gut Nächtle

Erdi01


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> Alles Guude   zum Geburtstag, Dir Joachim (Kettenreißer)   ,
> und Dir Frank (Schreibfreudiger Grundlagenbiker )  ,wünscht Euch
> Manfred alias SteelManni (Hahnenkammpilger).


Danke 


			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> @google
> Auch von mir an dieser Stelle  und Alles Gute!


Danke 


			
				Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Google,
> 
> auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag und auf ein neues Jahr mit vielen Fahrradtouren und Wettbewerbserfolgen.


Danke 


			
				Sarch schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Glückwünsche und
> Google Dir natürlich alles Gute zu deinem Ehrentag.


Danke   Sorry, gestern war es bei mir ein bisschen hektisch...deswegen von mir leider nur nachträglich alles Gute 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *ALLES GUUUUDE DEN BEIDEN ! ! !*​


Danke 


@[email protected] Wieviel wart Ihr denn gestern ?  Ich durte ja schon um 12:00 Uhr heimgehen was mich aber total aus meinem Biorythmus gebracht hat...fehlen mir doch nun einige Stunden Schlaf  Ich hab die Zeit und das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin seit gut einem Jahr mal wieder gejoggt. Meine Frau war mit dem Rad dabei und sie war auch froh, daß sie sich mal wieder richtig verausgaben konnte  Jedenfalls ist biken schonender und ich merk jetzt wieder ne Stelle von meinem Sturz im Frühjahr.

@[email protected] Nachdem ich mal meine derzeitige Finanzlage überprüft hab, bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als ein Nipack zu holen  zusammen mit meinen alten Akku hab ich dann  6 Stunden Licht und das ist nicht schwerer, sogar leichter als ein entsprechender Bleigelakku.  Übrigens liegt Dein Flite schon lange in meinem Keller und ich such noch nach ner Gelegenheit ihn Dir zurück´zu geben...

@[email protected] Ich fahr knapp 2 Stunden mit und mach dann kehrt. 

Bis denne

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Nachdem ich mal meine derzeitige Finanzlage überprüft hab, bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als ein Nipack zu holen  zusammen mit meinen alten Akku hab ich dann  6 Stunden Licht und das ist nicht schwerer, sogar leichter als ein entsprechender Bleigelakku.  Übrigens liegt Dein Flite schon lange in meinem Keller und ich such noch nach ner Gelegenheit ihn Dir zurück´zu geben...
> Frank


ich hab mir gestern abend noch nen Bleigeelakku mit entsprechendem Lader bestellt. Ist nur halb so teuer wie der Nipack und mit ca 1300g noch im erträglichen Maß. Der "alte" Mirageakku wiegt 800g plus NiPack ist ungefähr gleich schwer. Habe dann allerdings rechnerisch über 8 Std. Licht. Und habe vor allem mit der X genügend Leuchtdauer. Ein Energiespartip für die Miragenutzer. Statt der X ne zweite 5 Watt Mirage dran und unterschiedliche Leuchtweite eingestellt. Ist zwar ein wenig dunkler, ergibt aber eine bessere Ausleuchtung als die Kombi Mirage + X

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (22. Oktober 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Energiespartip für die Miragenutzer. Statt der X ne zweite 5 Watt Mirage dran und unterschiedliche Leuchtweite eingestellt. Ist zwar ein wenig dunkler, ergibt aber eine bessere Ausleuchtung als die Kombi Mirage + X


Ahoi, also in der Mirage X ist nur ein stink normaler 35mm 6Volt Kaltlichtstrahler.... also könnte man sich einen reinmachen wie man will.... z.B. mit anderem Abstrahlwinkel ode rmehr/weniegr Leistung etc...nur so als Tipp *bg*

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi, also in der Mirage X ist nur ein stink normaler 35mm 6Volt Kaltlichtstrahler.... also könnte man sich einen reinmachen wie man will.... z.B. mit anderem Abstrahlwinkel ode rmehr/weniegr Leistung etc...nur so als Tipp *bg*
> 
> Michael


hmm ... O.K. kann sein, hast Dich sicher mehr als ich damit beschäfftigt. Müßt ich mir halt mal genauer anschauen aber dazu müßt ich meine X auch erst mal finden  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (22. Oktober 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... O.K. kann sein, hast Dich sicher mehr als ich damit beschäfftigt. Müßt ich mir halt mal genauer anschauen aber dazu müßt ich meine X auch erst mal finden
> 
> Erdi01


ich weiss es auch nur, weil an meiner X das Gehäuse defekt ist und ich sie dann mal aufgemacht habe !

also dann bis morsche

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

na das war doch wieder eine sehr schöne Tour. Prima zum fahren, Wetter super, Kinzig-Stausee sehr schön, Und schöner Stop in Gelnhausen.

Gut rausgesucht und navigiert von Sakir. Da war ich sicher nicht zum letzen Mal. Mal auf Sakirs Bilder gespannt.

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nur ein "Lebenszeichen" von mir geben - es gibt mich noch und ich bin *sehr* neidisch auf alle, die im Moment biken gehen können. Mich hat's seit zwei Wochen mal wieder auf die Nase gelegt mit Antibiotikum und dem vollen Programm. Dauert wohl noch etwas, bis ich wieder auf der Höhe sein werde.

@Sakir - Hast Du wegen der digitalen Karten noch was unternommen?

Ansonsten gute Fahrt und viel Spaß wünscht
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. Oktober 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte nur ein "Lebenszeichen" von mir geben - es gibt mich noch und ich bin *sehr* neidisch auf alle, die im Moment biken gehen können. Mich hat's seit zwei Wochen mal wieder auf die Nase gelegt mit Antibiotikum und dem vollen Programm. Dauert wohl noch etwas, bis ich wieder auf der Höhe sein werde.
> 
> ...


ist ja schön mal wieder ein lebenszeichen von unserem "geologen" kwi-schan zu lesen  . gute besserung  , christian und nutze die zeit um schön deine mirage zu putzen und den akku zu laden. der nächste nightride kommt bestimmt


----------



## Ippie (25. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Dir Gute Besserung. Das Wetter lädt richtig zur Krankheit ein. Heute kalt, morgen warm, übermorgen regen.... So ist das im Herbst .
Und da soll man gesund bleiben.

@[email protected] es war am Samstag wieder eine schöne G1 Tour. Ich hatte noch eine kleine Schleife eingebaut. Insgesamt 137 km - 300 hm - Schnitt von 25,02 km/h. So gefällt mir das.

Diese Woche ist G1, G2 und EB-Intervalltraining angesagt. Mal schauen, wie ich einen 170er Puls ins Flachland einbaue, ohne mir einen Wolf zu treten  
Das nächste WE komme ich nur am Sonntagnachmittag zu fahren. Da wird es mit Miltenberg nichts. Vielleicht gibts ja diese Woche wieder die ulimative, weltbekannte, immer wieder schöne Lupo-Tour.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (25. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,... Vielleicht gibts ja diese Woche wieder die ulimative, weltbekannte, immer wieder schöne Lupo-Tour.
> 
> bis denn
> 
> Volker


*rotwerd* warum net? mittwoch oder donnerstag? sacht ma was...


----------



## Ippie (25. Oktober 2004)

> *rotwerd* warum net? mittwoch oder donnerstag? sacht ma was...



Ich bin für Mittwoch

Volker


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für Mittwoch
> 
> Volker


Ich 2 mal für Donnerstag  

Wenns uuunbedingt der Mittwoch sein muß, lass ich mich breit schlagen. Müßte es dann aber bis morgenmittag/früher Nachmittag wissen, sonst könnt ich Mittwochs nicht dabei sein  

@ Aldibrillen @ Machen zunächst einen guten Eindruck auf mich. Ich war eigentlich eh nur heiß auf klare Gläser für den Winter. Eine werd ich jetzt immer mit den klaren Gläsern fürn Nightride nutzen, die andere mit orangenen Gläsern fürs schlechte Herbst/Winterwetter. So komm ich auch net in die Verlegenheit die Gläser zu oft wechseln zu müßen, daß evtl die Teile irgendwann nicht mehr in der Fassung bleiben.

Tschöle


----------



## KillerN (25. Oktober 2004)

Egal wann, werde kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (25. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> *rotwerd* warum net? mittwoch oder donnerstag? sacht ma was...



Mittwoch


----------



## Lupo (25. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich 2 mal für Donnerstag
> 
> Wenns uuunbedingt der Mittwoch sein muß, lass ich mich breit schlagen. Müßte es dann aber bis morgenmittag/früher Nachmittag wissen, sonst könnt ich Mittwochs nicht dabei sein  ...Tschöle


jeder kandidat hat nur eine stimme   sieht aus als müsste dich breitschlagen lassen


----------



## Babu (25. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jeder kandidat hat nur eine stimme   sieht aus als müsste dich breitschlagen lassen



ich meld mich auch mal wieder.
 wenns wieder im taunus losgeht, bin ich auch dabei, aber nur am donnerstag, da am mittwoch mein bike auseinander geschraubt ist und nen neuer hinterbau dran kommt  , freu.

gruß

martin


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jeder kandidat hat nur eine stimme   sieht aus als müsste dich breitschlagen lassen


Wieso   Haben doch alle Donnerstag gesagt:





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für Donnerstag
> 
> Volker





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Werde Donnerstag kommen





			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag. Ich find der Google hat immer Recht


Und was meinste jetzt ???





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Google. Zwei Stimmen für Dich sind eigentlich noch zu wenig. Hattest ja Geburtstag. Darf ich Dir noch ein Geschenk mitbringen ??



Also bis Donnerstag    

Ne Spass beiseite. Ich hoff Ihr nehmt mir des jetzt net für übel  

Bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag......Und heutabend seh ich ja ein paar beim planschen.


----------



## Lupo (25. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso   Haben doch alle Donnerstag gesagt: Und was meinste jetzt ???
> 
> Also bis Donnerstag
> 
> ...


ich hab schon gedacht mein alz wär schlimmer geworn   weil deutsche beamte normal keine urkunden und zitatsfälschungen begehen


----------



## Lupo (25. Oktober 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ich meld mich auch mal wieder.
> wenns wieder im taunus losgeht, bin ich auch dabei, aber nur am donnerstag, da am mittwoch mein bike auseinander geschraubt ist und nen neuer hinterbau dran kommt  , freu.
> 
> gruß
> ...


d.h. also dass du am mittwoch beim bikemaxx bist? dann seh zu dass die bis sonntag dieses <<duweisstschonwas>> zusammenschrauben


----------



## Babu (25. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. also dass du am mittwoch beim bikemaxx bist? dann seh zu dass die bis sonntag dieses <<duweisstschonwas>> zusammenschrauben




also ich hoffs ganz stark, nur der siggi hatte eben die letzte woche frei. ich werd ihn aber überreden


----------



## Ippie (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen,

bei mir stimmts mit Donnerstag  

Ich bin am Mittwoch auf der Messe und komme erst um 19:00 Uhr nach Hause. Hatte ich verpennt. Meine Stimme ist auf Donnerstag gesetzt!

Nach dem Motto: Steht im Winter noch das Korn, ist wohl was vergessen wor'n  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (25. Oktober 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hoffs ganz stark, nur der siggi hatte eben die letzte woche frei. ich werd ihn aber überreden


mach des, sonst weiss ich ja wem ich seins abnehmen kann


----------



## Sakir (25. Oktober 2004)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte nur ein "Lebenszeichen" von mir geben - es gibt mich noch und ich bin *sehr* neidisch auf alle, die im Moment biken gehen können. Mich hat's seit zwei Wochen mal wieder auf die Nase gelegt mit Antibiotikum und dem vollen Programm. Dauert wohl noch etwas, bis ich wieder auf der Höhe sein werde.
> 
> ...


dann erstmal GUTE BESSERUNG ! ! !
die Software habe ich zurück gesendet, mit Begründung... mal schauen was sie sagen werden.
habe mir mal Fugawi als Demo organisiert, sehr schöne Software... da kann man alle möglichen Karten reinladen.. das wäre auch etwas....
sag mal, was sind denn "aktuelle" digitale Karten für unsere Region ??? am besten 1:25000 . . . . 

@Nightride: mal sehen ob ich diese Woche dazu komme, meine Frau hat Spätschicht und da muss ich mich um alles kümmern... da könnte es von der Zeit her schlecht aussehen.... werde mich dann wohl kurzzeitig entscheiden.

@Ippie, Erdi01: schön das es auch gefallen hat... *stolzsei* bin mal gespannt, ob wir zusammen dann am Sonntag den Rückweg von Miltenberg auf der anderen Seite finden werden... den kann ich schlecht planen....

@Ippie: wichtige PM ist unterwegs.........

@Google: habe noch eine Brille bekommen ! ! !mal schauen wie sie ist....

Bilder vom Kinzig-Stausee

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2004)

@[email protected] Die Bilder vom Kinzigstausee sind ja richtig gut geworden  Schade daß ich vorher abdrehen mußte. Vielleicht hätte ich nun ein schöneres Bild in meinem Profil als ich es jetzt habe......

Hab mir ein Nipack gekauft. Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch ein Adapter besorgen, damit ich mit meinem Ladegerät auch laden kann. 350 gramm das Teil...sehr handlich.

@[email protected] Deine Beleuchtung hab ich auch. Bei Übergabe sind 11,80 fällig  

Frank


----------



## Ippie (26. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] wichtige PM ist angekommen und eine noch wichtigere ist unterwegs!  

@[email protected] was schon wieder Geld ausgeben. Was ein teures Hobby.   

Ich habe mir gestern zwei Brillensets geholt. Das ist im dunkeln eine ganz andere Sache. Der Halter ist auch in Ordnung. Das was mir aufgefallen ist, das bei Gegenverkehr (an der B8) so leichte schlieren zu sehen sind. Die Qualität ist halt auch nur 5 Euro wert. Aber voll ausreichend, da ich eh nicht an der Straße rumfahre.

Gestern bin ich das Intervalltraining mit EB - Bereich gefahren. Ich´sage nur Beinhart. Da geht die Post ab. Von G2 (max 150) auf ca. 170er Puls zu kommen( flachen), mußt Du bald eine Minute voll Stoff geben. Und das tut so richtig weh. In der zweiten Minute denkst Du: so jetzt breche ich ab. Aber dann läuft es. 
Nach den 4 Minuten kommt endlich wieder G1. Ich habe gestern mal geschaut und es dauert ca. 1 min. bis ich wieder im G1 zurück bin. 
Übrigens läßt sich das auch im flachen fahren. Aber schneller kommst Du am Berg in den EB-Bereich. Ich habe den letzten Berg voll genutzt. So richtig hochgebügelt, aber oben auch gepumpt wie ein großer. 
Fazit: ohne wirkliche Trainingziele ist das Programm schon hart, weil das am Ende schon an die Spaßgrenze geht. Aber wer in Frammersbach eine bessere Zeit fahren will, muß auch ein bißchen bluten (quäl dich du Sau).

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: ohne wirkliche Trainingziele ist das Programm schon hart, weil das am Ende schon an die Spaßgrenze geht. Aber wer in Frammersbach eine bessere Zeit fahren will, muß auch ein bißchen bluten (quäl dich du Sau).


Danke für die Info. Ich werd mir schwer überlegen müssen warum ich eigentlich angefangen habe zu biken. Meine Fitness reicht allemal für unsere Touren und fürs Mittelfeld bei Maras im nächsten Jahr. Was will ich mehr auf meine alten Tage   

Ehrgeiz hin oder her.....Wenns mir keinen Spass mehr macht bin ich draussen  Na ja, vielleicht seh ich das jetzt alles zu eng. Wenn ich soweit bin, können wir ja mal (für mich zum reinschnuppern) zusammen Intervalltraining machen, bzw. kannst Du mir das in der Praxis mal demonstrieren. Ich qäl mich lieber auf ner Tour am Berg als nach einem Trainingsplan.....glaub ich .......

@ Lupo @ Danke für Deine Mail   Gute Sache  Hab dazu noch was wichtiges  PN folgt in Kürze.


----------



## Lupo (26. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Lupo @ Danke für Deine Mail   Gute Sache  Hab dazu noch was wichtiges  PN folgt in Kürze.


ok ich bin gespannt was du mir noch vertrauliches zu sagen hast


----------



## Kwi-Schan (26. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> dann erstmal GUTE BESSERUNG ! ! !
> die Software habe ich zurück gesendet, mit Begründung... mal schauen was sie sagen werden.
> habe mir mal Fugawi als Demo organisiert, sehr schöne Software... da kann man alle möglichen Karten reinladen.. das wäre auch etwas....
> sag mal, was sind denn "aktuelle" digitale Karten für unsere Region ??? am besten 1:25000 . . . .



Also die Bilder vom Kinzigsee machen mich ja erst recht neidisch... Ich seh' zu, dass ich wieder auf die Höhe komm'! Deswegen erstmal an alle von Euch herzlichen Dank für Eure guten Wünsche!   

@sakir: Ich werde meine "Mitteldeutschland"-Ausgabe wohl ebenfalls zurückgeben. Jedenfalls habe ich eine geharnischte Mail an Magicmaps geschrieben und man hat mir daraufhin angeboten, gegen Zahlung der Differenz die "normale" Kartenausgabe mit 3D usw. zu bekommen. Da die Normalausgabe (inkl. TK25) aber auf der Basis der Bundesländer ist, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das machen soll. Ich denke, dass ich mich dieser Tage entscheiden werde. Vielleicht lohnt es sich für Dich zu warten, bis ich ggf. die "Komplettversion" von Magicmaps habe, um Dir dann ein Feedback zu geben?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sakir (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

@Kwi-schan: alles klar, ein paar Tage kann ich warten *g*

@Ippie: mensch Volker, hör auf den Frank so durcheinander zu bringen . . . .

Michael


----------



## yakko (27. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> *rotwerd* warum net? mittwoch oder donnerstag? sacht ma was...



Hat jetzt jemand nachgezählt?


----------



## Lupo (27. Oktober 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jetzt jemand nachgezählt?


jo: 1x mittwoch, 2x donnerstag, 2x egal, aus babu werd ich net schlau  2x total unschlüssig.
also hab ich´s für donnerstag gepostet.

wolfgang


----------



## Babu (27. Oktober 2004)

na donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (27. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich wußte gar nicht, daß ich so einen großen psychologischen Einfluß auf Google ausübe! Ich sollte diese Kenntnisse bei meinen Kunden anwenden.

@[email protected] Donnerstag ist OK. Ich habe mich schon eingetragen.

@[email protected] treffen wir uns morgen um 17:45 Uhr bei Dir?

Ich bin heute nicht mehr Online. Ich fahre um 9:00 Uhr nach Hannover und komme erst heute Abend zurück.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] treffen wir uns morgen um 17:45 Uhr bei Dir?


Ok. Bis dann

@[email protected] Deiner Mail.... Vielleicht können wir morgen nochmal drüber reden wenn sich eine günstige Gelegenheit ergibt


----------



## Lupo (27. Oktober 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Bis dann
> 
> @[email protected] Deiner Mail.... Vielleicht können wir morgen nochmal drüber reden wenn sich eine günstige Gelegenheit ergibt


jepp, dann weiss ich vielleicht auch was wegen der lieferzeit*fg*


----------



## yakko (27. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jo: 1x mittwoch, 2x donnerstag, 2x egal, aus babu werd ich net schlau  2x total unschlüssig.
> also hab ich´s für donnerstag gepostet.
> 
> wolfgang



ist ganz gut so, sieht nicht so aus als wenn ich heute pünktlich weggekommen wäre.
Morgen wird bei mir nichts, unser aller großer Chef hat ein "Townhall Meeting" einberufen   

René


----------



## Lupo (27. Oktober 2004)

jungs macht´s gut bis morgen...............


----------



## Babu (27. Oktober 2004)

also wolfgang ich muss dich morgen ma anrufen, is ziemlich wichtig, gehts ums bike, deswegen kann ich auch nicht mitfahren, aber näheres werd ich fir dann am tel. erzählen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2004)

So,

für heutabend sind schon alle Akkus geladen, auch meine neues Nipack mit nur 350 Gramm   Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.

@[email protected] Hast Du einen Lötkolben ? Zwei Käbelchen müßten festgelötet werden und ich würd mich freuen wenn Du das für mich mal machen könntest 

Ich würd dann auch einen doppelten Esspresso trinken  

Google


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss leider für den Nightride absagen da ich es Zeitlich einfach nicht schaffe, ich werde erst gegen 18:20 Uhr Zuhause sein (von Arbeit)  

Naja beim nächsten mal dann wieder.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Ippie (29. Oktober 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das war gestern doch wieder eine schöne gemütliche Tour. @Google, [email protected] Habt Ihr Eure Bikes noch gereinigt. Ich konnte die Dreckschleuder so schlammig nicht in den Keller stellen. Im Licht sah alles schon heiß aus.

Heut Abend steht wieder mein Intervalltraining an und dann fahre ich frühestens wieder am Sonntag Nachmittag. Allen ein schönes Wochenende.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (29. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,...Habt Ihr Eure Bikes noch gereinigt. Ich konnte die Dreckschleuder so schlammig nicht in den Keller stellen. Im Licht sah alles schon heiß aus....
> bis denn
> 
> Volker


ich hab erst gar kein licht im keller angemacht  ich plan halt bei der nächsten tour ein stück pflasterweg mit ein da fällt das gröbste wieder ab


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2004)

@ [email protected] Aber der Springbock dem wir gestern im Wald begegneten war ja auch net schlecht....


----------



## Sakir (29. Oktober 2004)

Halli Hallo

da habe ich ja schwein gehabt, das ich gestern nicht dabei war  mein Bike ist noch sauber *g*

ich wollte nur noch mal erwähnen das wir am sonntag noch Plätze frei haben, auf der Fahrt nach Miltenberg und auch die anderen Touren sind noch zu haben, also einfach zuschlagen, eintragen, mitkommen und Spass haben   *LMB*
ich habe z.B. für Sonntag den 14.11.2004 eine Tour auf dem Vulkanradweg geplant....

wenn euch noch ein paar nette Touren einfallen und/oder ihr eine Idee habt, wohin man radeln könnte... bitte "bescheid" sagen   

ich habe auch festgestellt, das meine Reifen ziemlich abgeutzt sind, sollte demnächst jemand mal bei einem Bikeladen bestellen, bitte an mich dencken !

die nächsten 2 Wochen habe ich Nachschicht, d.h. ich muss um 20 Uhr ind er Firma sein... also sind dadurch jegliche Nightrides nicht möglich   

*@Ippie/Alle:* eigentlich könnte man sich doch nächsten Sonntag den 17.11.2004 in Schlüchtern zum kalten markt treffen, wäre doch bestimmt mal megalustig ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *@Ippie/Alle:* eigentlich könnte man sich doch nächsten Sonntag den 17.11.2004 in Schlüchtern zum kalten markt treffen, wäre doch bestimmt mal megalustig ! ! !
> 
> Michael


meinst den 07.11. mit Feuerwerk und so ... oder?
Warum nich, mal was anderes  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mein letztes Intervalltraining absolviert. Ich sag nur: mir tun vielleicht die Beine weh. Und das nach nur 2,5 Std. Fahrtzeit. Megakrass.

Auf dem kalten Markt in Schlüchtern bin ich schon am Samstag (jährliche Verabredung), da dort der weltbeste Stand mit leckerstem MET ist. Aber mehr als drei Becher sollte man nicht trinken, da man sich sonst die Lichter ausschießt für den Rest des abends und der Verlust der Muttersprache droht. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Sonntag noch mal möchte. Schaun mer mal.

Auf dem Vulkanradweg würde ich lieber am Samstag fahren. Sonst können wir, bei schönen Wetter, Rentnerslalom fahren. Obwohl, das Wetter ist bestimmt nicht schön, oder doch?

bid denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

werd morgen um 10 an der Fähre in Seligenstadt sein. Bis dann ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (30. Oktober 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem kalten Markt in Schlüchtern bin ich schon am Samstag (jährliche Verabredung),.....


Alles klar... wie gehen wahrscheinlich schon früh hin... sagte gerade die Chefin



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Vulkanradweg würde ich lieber am Samstag fahren.......


O.k. das ist ein argument, wegen mir gehts auch Samstag, kein Problem... wer hätte denn intresse Samstag mitzufahren, dann änder ich den Termin !

@Erdi01: alles klar, wir werden kommen !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (31. Oktober 2004)

So muß mich doch auch mal wieder zu wort melden. Meine Pause ist nun offiziell seit Freitag vorbei und ich bin schon wieder fleisig am Radeln aber brrr ganz schön kalt isses schon. 

Schönen gruß von David der hats schön warm in Afrika


----------



## Google (1. November 2004)

Morsche auch,

die gestrige Miltenbergtour, erstmals in einer kleinen Dreierauflage, war doch wieder ganz nett  Hatten wir doch fast durchweg Sonnenschein, die raffitückischen gelb getönten Brillengläser von meinem Lieblingsdiscounter taten ihr übriges  Hinzu kamen diesmal mindestens zwei Endorphinschübe für gute Laune und ein CappuccinoDoppelespressoKick (kurz "CapDopKick") der mich Rückzus, zusammen mit meiner Körperdroge, fast  hätte lauthals losschreien lassen. Echt wahr !!  

Direkt am Ortseingang Miltenberg hat ein "Bäck-Drive" neu eröffnet, gut eingerichtet, Kaffee der reinhaut ......eine gute Adresse für die nächsten Fahrten  

Die Grundlagenfahrt hatte mich gestern aber dann doch ganz schön geschafft, ab Stockstadt mußte ich auf den Rückweg die Zähne zusammen beissen und mich konzentrieren. Hatte ich mir doch wegen Völlerei in der Vergangenheit vorgenommen gar nix auf der Tour zu essen. Da wurds mir irgendwann schwummrig vor den Augen....  

Die Fettburnertour hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt: Die vierte Woche nun, wo ich meine 80 KG gehalten hab  

@[email protected] Wann waren wir eigentlich daheim ?? 16:00 Uhr ?? Wills nur mal wissen, um einschätzen zu können, ob wir die Tour noch öfters jetzt im Winter fahren können....Diesen Sonntag hast Du ja Zwingenberg eingetragen. Iss des was Besonderes ? Gibts da Sonntags ne (Kaffe-)Pausenmöglichkeit auf halber Strecke (Ist mir wichtig) ?? Bin am überlegen ob ich mitfahr, muß das aber dann noch mit Iris absprechen.
Vulkanradweg ist mir am Samstag den 13.ten auch lieber und wegen der Startzeit wäre 10:00 Uhr auch günstiger   Wir könnten außerdem zusammen hinfahren.

@[email protected] Nipack lief 3,45 Stunden  

MALLE: NOCH DREIZEHN WOCHEN     



Tschö


----------



## Lupo (1. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> M...
> @[email protected] Nipack lief 3,45 Stunden
> Tschö



moin,
dann kannste den akku ja als ok einstufen und das problem bei deinem lader suchen.


----------



## Google (1. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> dann kannste den akku ja als ok einstufen und das problem bei deinem lader suchen.


Ich glaub der Lader ist ok. Mein selbst zusammen gepfriemeltes  Laderkabel + Buchse lötet mir gerade der Michael zusammen. Dann müßt es klappen *hoff*


----------



## tboy0709 (1. November 2004)

Hallo was hör ich da Vulkanradweg am 13ten ich bin dabei


----------



## Google (2. November 2004)

Moin, Moin

@[email protected] Michael hat schon die Vulkanradwegtour auf Samstag den 13.ten abgeändert. Hab mich schon eingetragen  
@[email protected] Wir fahren Grundlage......

@[email protected] Nach diversen, familiären Abstimmungen (Blubblubblub...), ist es mir leider nicht möglich bei Deiner angebotenen Sonntagstour (Zwingenberg) mit Anwesenheit zu glänzen   Ich muß am Samstag fahren.

@[email protected] Wer kann dieses WE nur Samstags fahren ?? Evtl. ist dann meine geplante Tour nach Miltenberg das Richtige. Der Kaffee war einfach zu gut  
Die Tour steht im LMB, Start 9:45 Uhr.

Ich geh mal davon aus, daß keiner schon ab 16:45 Uhr diese Woche kann. Trotzdem informier ich mal, daß ich heute und am Donnerstag meine Maintouren vorhab. Wer kann, gerne.

Nachtrag: Alles zurück !!   Es gibt keine Miltenbergtour am kommenden Samstag !! Samstag gehts nach Zwingenberg !! Sie LMB !! @[email protected] Schon eingetragen    

Grüße Frank


----------



## Hugo (2. November 2004)

so...nachdem ich meine ersten 3 wochen rum hab will ich mich ma kurz zu wort melden.
hier is soweit alles paletti, mim biken isses so ne sache weil nach einbruch der dunkelheit man sich besser zu hause aufhalten sollte, und nach der arbeit is nich mehr so viel zeit aber ab und zu, und natuerlich am wochenende klappts eigentlich.

die beste nachricht bis jetz kam gestern....ohne es zu wissen teilen max friedrich und ich uns n bekannten...nun ja...dieser bekannte hat max eben erzaehlt dass ich in SA bin und jetz siehts danach aus als haette ich von weihnachten bis anfang april n neuen mitbewohner....und ratet ma wer...er faehrt fuer storck, is bei der feuerwehr und studiert an der TU darmstadt maschbau...
evtl. bekomm ich dann auch mein mtb mitgebracht aber das steht noch nich fest.

schlechtes gibts aber auch zu berichten...ich schussel hab am sonntag vor meiner abreise bei ner bekannten meine polar-uhr vergessen....naja und jetz versuch ich die irgendwie ins land zu bekommen, was sich aber schwieriger gestaltet als ich annahm...kommt davon wenn die leute zu beschaeftigt sind um ne uhr zu verpacken und auf die post zu bringen....erst recht wenn man auf der post arbeitet....seis drum, ich hoff dass ich das ding irgendwann dann doch noch bekomm...hoffentl. bevor der "besuch" ankommt

an die hoehenluft(immerhin 1800m) hab ich mich inzw. recht gut gewoehnt, die ersten 2 wochen wars echt hart...da wollten die beine zwar, aber die lunge konnte einfach nich....is schon n komisches gefuehl wenn die beine gut sind, aber die lunge brennt und zu allem uebel man nicht vorwaerts kommt.

weihnachten weiss ich noch nich was ich mach, haengt jetz auch vom mitbewohner ab, aber ich hatte mir sowas wie johannesburg-durban-johannesburg vorgestellt...evtl. 4 tage aufenthalt und dort an der kueste rumfahrn....waern 1300km + das was wir vor ort fahrn....waer vielleicht nich verkehrt in 2 wochen ma eben 2.000km ab zu spulen...und fuern winterpokal waers auch gut  
google is wieder gut dabei wenn man so bissi quer liest...wollen wir ma hoffen dass das so bleibt.

bikeshops gibts hier auch....auch richtig gute, und ueberhaupt is das ganze volk sportverrueckt....keine strasse ohne fitness-studio, keine ortschaft ohne "sportsman warehouse"...so ne art kette wie z.b. kaufhof...oder aldi...nur eben sportsachen....
man kann auch teilweise sehr guenstig einkaufen...gibt viele outlet-stores etc. und hab auch schon kraeftig angefangen.

die bikesachen die aus SA kommen sind hier echt guenstig...so gibts z.b. ne marke die sich cape-storm nennt...so wie bei uns vielleicht pearl izumi oder sugoi oder so....also schon recht hochwertig, aber die preise sin cool....n aermellosestrikot welches ich mir noch kaufen muss kostet grad ma 20E umgerechnet...bei hosen, brillen, handschuhen etc. genau das gleiche

haben auch ganz andere bikemarken....cervelo is hier z.b. riesengross(team csc) oder raleigh, welche bei uns vor 10 jahrn ausgestorben sind...
ansonsten noch GT und Trek welche richtig gut vertreten sind....GT hat hier n profiteam mit 8 fahrern oder so...darunter die amtierenden SA meister und so.

hab mir auch schon bikezeitschriften gekauft...hier gibts eine zeitschrift sowohl fuer mtb'ler als auch rennradler und die is echt gut....der teamchef von CSc (naeml. n suedafrikaner) is deren sportl. berater und hat in der letzten ausgabe 4 trainingsplaenge veroeffentlicht die echt gut sind....bin grad dabei die in excel; einzuspeisen....kann sie ja ma veroeffentl. fuer die jenigen die vielleicht bissi gezielter trainiern wollen.
in 3 wochen findet hier das 2. groesste radrennen der welt statt...das "94.7" ca 25.000 starter werden erwartet...ich werd aber (zumindest offiziell) nicht mitfahrn weil ich noch ncih fit genug bin....
im maerz dann in capetown das "cape argus" is das groesste radrennen der welt mit 30.000 startern...da is selbst der 1.000ste platz noch gut...naja und der besuch meinte nur:"ja das capeargus woll ich gewi....   aeh...ich mein mitfahrn"...na wisst ihr jetz wen ich mein  

bis dahin muesst ich fit sein und wer weiss vielleicht fang ich ja bald auch so an wie die suedafrikaner und schwing mich um 5 wenns gerade hell geworden is aufs bike weil dann die strassen noch leer sind....werds mir ma ueberlegen weil eigentl. isses praktisch...so 1,5-2 std. fahrn, dann faengt der verkehr grad an...in der zeit duschen, essen und dann in die firma fahrn....
werd hier eh langsam zum fruehaufsteher und das sogar mit guter laune, also wieso nich noch n bischen weiter auf die spitze treiben das ganze...  

was gibts sonst zu berichten....naja...wenn ihr bis jetz glaubtet amerika sei das land der superlative....vergessts...die strasse die an unserm haus vorbei fuehrt...is n wohngebiet mit ner schule 100m weiter is 4 spurig....die 6 oder 7 autobahnen die durch die inzw. 60x100km grosse stadt gehn sind min. 8 spurig und alles was weniger als 4 spurn hat is hoechstens ne hofeinfahrt.
die shoppingcentres sin so gross dass du da verloren gehn kannst und von denen gibts nich 2 oder 3 in der stadt, sondern 2 oder 3 je ortsteil...cresta z.b. hat 200 shops, 10 kinos, 10 beautysalons, 2 fitness-studios und 50 restaurants unter einem dach....und wie gesagt...davon gibts hunderte in der stadt, und jeden monat kommen 2 dazu]

so...genug geprahlt...wenn jemand noch irgendwas konretes wissen will, oder noch nich weiss was er im winter mit seiner freizeit anfangen soll kann er sich ja ma melden
[email protected] is meine adresse hier in der firma und wenn ich nich grad auf ner baustelle bin bekomm ich die mails recht schnell und antworte eben so

bis die tage

David


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2004)

@Hugo ... was ein Bericht, der längste hier im Thread ... oder  Knall doch mal ein paar Bilder in Deine Gallerie, damit man sieht wovon Du schreibst. 30 Grad Sonnenschein ... Frechheit  

Gruß aus dem grauen, naßkalten ... naja Deutschland halt im November  

Erdi01


----------



## mafels (2. November 2004)

Hi,
wollte mal noch kurz vom Marathon am Sonntag berichten. Das Radtraining in den letzten Wochen war nicht so optimal für meinen Start, hab meine Zielzeit deswegen auch nicht erreicht. Ab Kilometer 26 bin ich echt auf dem Zahnfleisch gekrochen, hatte extrem schwere Beine mit Krämpfen.
Bin mit 4h30 ins Ziel gekommen und war froh es geschafft zu haben.
Als Training war's aber OK, hatte durchweg 161 Puls.
@google;sakir;[email protected] freut mich das Eure Tour Spass gemacht hat, bin demnächst auch wieder dabei.


Tschüss mafels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. November 2004)

Hallo, ich wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.....  

@[email protected] Die anderen Feiertagssäcke (Allerheiligen) haben ja gut vorgelegt, die gebildeten, virtuellen Teams gibts zu 90 % auch reel...Die haben sich schön zu Allerheiligen  zu Touren verabredet und haben Punkte geschachert 

Auch wenn nicht aller Tage Abend ist und gut Ding Weile hat, noch nicht zuletzt gelacht wurde, in der Ruhe die Kraft liegt, zum Schluß abgrechnet wird, daß Eichhörnchen.....  wie war das nochmal Kwi-Schan ??,.....habe ich gestern ne gute halbe Stunde drangehängt um 2-3 Punkte mehr als üblich zu holen. 
Und das alles nur fürs Team  ​Wers glaubt.....

@[email protected] Da hast Du Dich ja richtig gequält am Wochenende. Während Du Dir die Haxen abgelaufen hast, fuhren wir gemütlich nach Miltenberg Kaffe trinken  Jetzt kannst Du Dich ja voll und ganz auf die MTB-Marathons konzentrieren  Wegen zukünftiger Touren..Sakir hat einige ins Last-Minute Biking eingetragen.

Mein Lader scheint doch nicht fürs Nipack geeignet zu sein  Der Akku lief nur 50 Minuten jetzt muß ich mir auch noch ein zweites Ladegerät kaufen  

@[email protected] Wieder fit ?


----------



## Google (3. November 2004)

Unglaubliches ist mir gestern widerfahren.....:


SABOTAGE GEGEN EISBÄR


----------



## Edith L. (3. November 2004)

@Eisbären
Dann werde ich heute Nachmittag auch mal die Punktwertung des Teams bereichern. So kann das im WP ja nicht weitergehen! 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Ippie (3. November 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@Eddie [email protected] Hallo erstmal, wir müssen unsere Teamplazierung unbedingt verbessern. Gute Idee, das Du heute fährst.
@Eisbä[email protected] Ich bin am Montag und Dienstag gefahren. Bin jetzt  kurzfristig mal 26. . Aber bei so vielen Schülern, Studenten haben wir Feierabendbiker keine Chance. Wer kann von uns schon montags 273 min. radeln  . 
Heute ist für mich erstmal Ruhetag. Ich habe mich gestern (letzte 45 min.) ganz schön gequält um im G1 zu bleiben. 

@Sakir, [email protected] seid Ihr mir gestern an der B8 (17:45 Uhr) entgegen gekommen?

@[email protected] packen wir um 16:00 Uhr wieder am Shooters zu sein? 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (3. November 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisbären
> Dann werde ich heute Nachmittag auch mal die Punktwertung des Teams bereichern. So kann das im WP ja nicht weitergehen!
> 
> Greets
> ...


das mein ich aber auch  
nach meinem ruhetag gestern ist heut abend auch wieder ein ausritt angesagt. wir überlegen grad von bad vilbel aus zur niddamündung und dann am main zurüch zu fahren. allerdings müsste man dann auf den cappu in dörnigheim verzichten.......


----------



## Google (3. November 2004)

Da muß ich mich ja glatt nochmal melden:

@[email protected] Gute Sache. Aber Du kämpfst ja nicht nur für s Team sondern auch für ne Platzierung vor mir....vergiss das nicht  

@Ippie, [email protected] Ich bin voller Zuversicht daß wir Paroli bieten können. Wir fahren nämlich gar net wenig  Ippie, da mußt Du Dich verguckt haben..War am Main unterwegs. Mit Zwingenberg am Samstag kann ich mir 16:00 nicht so vorstellen...  Denk an Mainz ! Aber die Pause können wir ja auf 30 Minuten beschränken ?

Unsere Nachwuchshoffnung "Sakir" ist ja seit Sonntag ein bisschen angeschlagen. Wenn seine Verdauung wieder funzt, kriegen wir nochmals zusätzlich einen Schub nach vorne  

Wenn ich "nur" mit dem MTB verheiratet wäre, wär ich heute glatt zur Niddamündung dabei. Morsche bin ich dann auch wieder beim Punktesammeln  

So, des wars jetzt aber für heut

Eure Labertasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (3. November 2004)

Jaja, die Schüler und Studenten! Ich sach mal abwarten. Man muss das taktisch betrachten! Da spielt erstmal die Anfangshysterie ne grosse Rolle! Manche schreiben ja schon, dass sie nach einigen Touren total kaputt sind. Die sacken dann im Übertraining ab!  
Ausserdem wird es sicherlich noch kälter.  Dass ist die hohe Zeit des Punkteanhäufen!!!   
@Google, meine neue Motivation

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Lupo (3. November 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> J...
> Ausserdem wird es sicherlich noch kälter.  Dass ist die hohe Zeit des Punkteanhäufen!!!   ...
> Greets
> 
> Eddie L.


hab schon vorgesorgt


----------



## Google (3. November 2004)

Hier gehts ab  

@[email protected] Schönes Bike. Jetzt verrat mir nur noch wie Du es geschafft hast, daß es nicht von der Bank fällt   

@[email protected] Du sollst Biken......und keine Bank überfallen..Du mußt da irgendwas mißverstanden haben


----------



## Lupo (3. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> H
> @[email protected] Du sollst Biken......und keine Bank überfallen..Du mußt da irgendwas mißverstanden haben


jetzt haste mich aber auf ne idee gebracht   mal sehn ob mir sakir seinen rohrbombenakku leiht  und alle meine biketräume werden wirklichkeit


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt haste mich aber auf ne idee gebracht   mal sehn ob mir sakir seinen rohrbombenakku leiht  und alle meine biketräume werden wirklichkeit


*ALLES VERBRECHER !!!*


----------



## Ippie (3. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Eddie [email protected] tolles Bike, habe ich auch irgendwo schon mal gesehen  Wahrscheinlich von meinem Sattel aus, ha,ha. Ich bin mit meinem F9 lite sehr zufrieden.

@[email protected] gute Besserung und schwächel nicht am Anfang vom WP.  

@[email protected] da muß ich mir nochmal Gedanken wegen Samstag machen! Pm wegen LD ist doch am Montag angekommen?

Wenn ich mit den Bike verheiratet wäre, hätte ich heute auch Zeit. Diese Woche fahre ich eh 4 mal und das reicht meiner Chefin. Also warte ich bis morgen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (4. November 2004)

Morsche,

Kleine Info für Marathonis: Frammersbach Ende Juni 
@Winterp[email protected] Spannend...seehr spannend. Ich glaub ich fahr heute wieder 3,5 anstatt knapp 3 Stunden.....  Wenns Wetter mitmacht.   Soll ja regnen  

@[email protected] Wegen der LD weiß ich bescheid. Mensch Volker !! Du wirst Dir doch nicht ne Fatburnertour der Klasse 1a entgehen lassen, die so nebenbei reichlich WP-Punkte einbringt  *beeinflußmodusaus*  

Grüße Frank


----------



## Edith L. (4. November 2004)

Morgen

So, habe dann die Teamwertung ein bisschen gepusht!!!  
@google
Mach lieber gleich 3,5 Std., sonst wirst Du mich nicht los!     
Ansonsten alles keine Hexerei! Bike wird abgestützt über einen Holzast.   
@ippie
Hab ich in Deiner Galerie schon entdeckt!  

Weitermachen!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Google (4. November 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> @google
> Mach lieber gleich 3,5 Std., sonst wirst Du mich nicht los!


Da liegt der doch glatt EINE MINUTE vor mir

WILL HEIM UND SOFORT RADELN


----------



## Edith L. (4. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Da liegt der doch glatt EINE MINUTE vor mir
> 
> WILL HEIM UND SOFORT RADELN


  Jetzt nimmst Du es aber genau!
Da hab ich wohl zu Deinen Gunsten sogar noch, wie sonst auch, abgerundet!  


Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2004)

Hi,

So, die richtigen nightrides können starten. Hab mal mein Akku ausgetestet. Mirage hält bei 8 Grad 8 Stunden  Mit Dauerlicht X halt nur noch 4 Stunden, Auch gut  Muß nur noch mein Akkutäschchen vom Schuster kommen.

@Samstagtour ... steh um 9:30 wieder unter der Brücke, wie letztes Mal.

@Sakir ... weis immer noch nicht welches Zwingenberg da am SA angelaufen werden soll  Schick mir doch mal das Overlay ... haste doch sicherlich.

Bis denn, hoffe mit ein bisschen Sonne ...

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (4. November 2004)

nabend,

so, habe mich mal für eure Mördertour vom Samstag mit eingetragen.
Wenn ich schon mit nach Malle will muss ich auch mal längere Touren in der Ebene fahren   
Zwei Einschränkungen: 
1. ich hoffe ich komme rechtzeitig aus dem Bett, aber irgendwann muss das ja auch mal klappen
2. ich werde nicht die ganze Strecke mitfahren sondern irgendwann mal umkehren, 16 Uhr bin ich schon wieder in Frankfurt verabredet. Wenn jemand schon ne Streckenplanung hat, bitte mal an meine Mail schicken (yakkow bei gmx.net)


René


----------



## Google (5. November 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> nabend,
> 
> so, habe mich mal für eure Mördertour vom Samstag mit eingetragen.
> Wenn ich schon mit nach Malle will muss ich auch mal längere Touren in der Ebene fahren
> ...


Gute Entscheidung   Zu Punkt 1: REISS DICH ZUSAMMEN !!!  

@[email protected] Soo, wieder 14 Punkte gemacht, mal kurzzeitig unter die ersten 40 gemischt.

@ Sakir @ ??? Haaallooo ? Lebst Du noch ? Wird das mit Dir was am Samstag ?

@[email protected]  Mein Cross zeigt so langsam erste Ermüdungserscheinungen. Ich hab jetzt ein bisschen Luft/Leerlauf im Pedaltritt....Woran liegt das ? Am Tretlager ? Kann man da was machen ? Nachziehen ? erneuern ? Oder sinds die Pedalen ? Ich muß dass mal genauer inspizieren. Frägen über Frägen..suchen Antworten. Danke  

Frank


----------



## Ippie (5. November 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@Mörder/[email protected] Das ich um 9:30 Uhr am Shotters bin, steht nicht zur Diskussion. Aber ob ich die komplette Tour fahre, entscheide ich während der Tour. Ich will um 16:00 Uhr wieder am Shooters sein. Also seid schön pünktlich.

Gestern war ich in Köln und war nicht mehr für eine Ausfahrt motiviert. Mal schauen, ob ich heute noch eine kleine Enheit fahre.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Ippie (5. November 2004)

Mafels, Du fehlst noch für unsere morgige Tour. Dann sind alle Malleristi beisammen. Auf geht's

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Mein Cross zeigt so langsam erste Ermüdungserscheinungen. Ich hab jetzt ein bisschen Luft/Leerlauf im Pedaltritt....Woran liegt das ? Am Tretlager ? Kann man da was machen ? Nachziehen ? erneuern ? Oder sinds die Pedalen ? Ich muß dass mal genauer inspizieren. Frägen über Frägen..suchen Antworten. Danke
> 
> Frank


Hört sich ein wenig an, als seien deine Kurbeln nicht mehr fest am Vierkant des Trettlagers! Wackel ein fach mal an der Kurbel, bzw. drück beide Pedale mal in der Waagrechten nach unten und schau wo das Spiel herkommt!!

Adios


----------



## mafels (5. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mafels, Du fehlst noch für unsere morgige Tour. Dann sind alle Malleristi beisammen. Auf geht's
> 
> Volker




Hi alle zusammen,

bin morgen ebenfalls 9:30 Uhr am Shooters. 
Bis dahin.
Mario


----------



## Sakir (6. November 2004)

Hallo Jungs 

ich habe schlechte Nachricht.,... ich komme morgen... ähh heute nicht mit...
mir gehts wieder total zum k__zen.. habe die halbe Nacht/Abend auf dem klo verbracht und ausserdem bin ich voll platt...das habe ich schn die woche während ein paar touren gemerkt, das mein akku imo leer ist und ich irgendwas ausprüte...

da ihr den weg nicht kennt, würde ich euch raten, fahrt einfach nach Miltenberg, dann seid ihr auch pünktlich bis 16 uhr zurück !

hoffe ihr habt auch ohne mich spass... sorry aber es geht wirklich nicht !   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2004)

O.K. wir fahren nach Miltenberg. Ich bin um 10 an der Fähre in Seligenstadt  Gerade mit Google so abgesprochen.

@Sakir ... Schade, Dir gute Besserung!

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. wir fahren nach Miltenberg. Ich bin um 10 an der Fähre in Seligenstadt  Gerade mit Google so abgesprochen.
> 
> @Sakir ... Schade, Dir gute Besserung!
> 
> Erdi01


Hey Michael !! Wir trinken einen Cappu auf Dich. Ehrensache   Von mir aus auch gute Besserung.

Und trag auch mal Deine Touren in den Winterpokal. Ich hatte gedacht, Du wärst die ganze Woche nicht gefahren, weils Dir so schlecht ging !

Frank


----------



## Sakir (6. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Michael !! Wir trinken einen Cappu auf Dich. Ehrensache   Von mir aus auch gute Besserung.
> 
> Und trag auch mal Deine Touren in den Winterpokal. Ich hatte gedacht, Du wärst die ganze Woche nicht gefahren, weils Dir so schlecht ging !
> 
> Frank


Ahoi

danke für die "Gute Besserung" ich hoffe das ich das nun mal wegbekommen ! ! !
habe eben mal meine Touren in den Winterpokal eingetragen....

so nun erstmal die couch hüten und gesund werden *g*

Michael


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2004)

So bin von der Lupo Rundfahrt zurück und bin gerade aus der Badewanne.

Ich sag nur eins: Mensch gegen Natur   

Naja beim nächsten mal gucke ich dann auch mal, wie das Wetter werden soll *G*

Wie war denn die Miltenberg Tour ?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war denn die Miltenberg Tour ?
> Jens


NASS    

Hi Jungs,

und alles wieder trocken gelegt  Nee, nee, die letzen 50-60 KM im Regen hätt ich nich gebraucht. Der Regen und die Kälte hatt mir regelrecht den Saft aus dem Körper gezogen  Gewartet hab ich nicht mehr um mir nix wegzuholen. Jetzt hab ich schön heiß geduscht, tipp hier und überleg was ich mir jetzt einfahr ... genug Kallorien ham mehr ja wieder verbrannt  

Bis auf den Regen wars wieder gut und schön. Unser endeckter Back Drive hatten wir fast wieder für uns ... lecker, lecker  

Aber bitte die nächsten 4 Wochen kein Miltenberg mehr, den Weg kenn ich jetzt im Schlaf  

Ach ja, hab wieder soviel vom Winterpokal gehört, dass ich mir das auch mal durchgelesen hab und werd auch mal eintragen, was ich so mach. Obwohl is mir eingentlich völlig schnuppe  

@Miss Marple, Lupo ... Montag seid Ihr sicher im Atlantis ... oder  Will mich wieder zugesellen.

Schönes Wochenende noch ...

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (6. November 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
wie Killer schon geschrieben hat wurden wir mal wieder von einem ausgedehnten   Regengebiet eingeholt und fast genauso nass wie bei der Nachttour neulich    (Hallo Ippie hat euch auch wieder das Wasser in den Schuhen gestanden  )
Sakir, gut das du heute die Couch gehütet hast, das Wetter wäre für deine Gesundheit eher kontraproduktiv gewesen. Trotz deiner angeschlagenen Gesundheit bist du aber diese Woche ganz schön viel gefahren   und hast "Die Eisbären" um einige Plätze nach vorn gebracht     . Gute Besserung

Erdie, wir sind am Montag bestimmt im Atlantis. Schön das du auch im Winterpokal mitmachst   .

Jetzt fragt ihr euch bestimmt warum ich heut so viel geschrieben hab  
Tja " Wolfgang fährt den Babu heim, somit ist der Computer mein"   

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Google (6. November 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Tja " Wolfgang fährt den Babu heim, somit ist der Computer mein"
> 
> Bis bald, Martina


Heyyy....des reimt sich ja...."Sitzt die Martina vorm PC, ach wie schee   

Es war ja schon lange fällig, daß wir bei unseren langen Touren auch mal Regen abkriegen....Jedenfalls mußten wir zwangsweise Rückzus in Regengebiet reinfahren.Ich glaub so bei Obernau hats angefangen. Ich hatte zwar Neoprenüberzieher an aber irgendwann war die Hose so nass, daß es gerade am Bein direkt in die Schuhe lief   

Aber schee wars trotzdem...Wie immer eben.   

Jetzt guck ich erst mal was der Sakir die Woche gefahren ist, dann trage ich unsere heutige Tour auch ein 

Gleich gibts Futter *schlürfsabber* und dann Vita C hochdosiert.

Tschö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (6. November 2004)

Hallo @ all  

alle Achtung, die Eisbären auf Platz 2!  
Wenn Ihr so weiter macht seit Ihr bald auf 1
Hut ab  , bei so viel Stunden im Sattel muß ich passen, da kann ich nich mit  

Um gleich mehrmals täglich im Sattel zu sitzen, hab ich dann doch nich die Zeit!  
Aber vieleicht bin ich ja doch nur ein "schönwetterbiker"  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (6. November 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Sakir, gut das du heute die Couch gehütet hast, das Wetter wäre für deine Gesundheit eher kontraproduktiv gewesen. Trotz deiner angeschlagenen Gesundheit bist du aber diese Woche ganz schön viel gefahren   und hast "Die Eisbären" um einige Plätze nach vorn gebracht     . Gute Besserung


huhu
irgendwie fand ich es dann, als ich das wetter sah, schon nichtmehr soooo schlimm das ich nciht fahren konnte   ! 
ein grossteil der Punkte habe und werde ich wohl über den Arbeitsweg holen, da bin ich immerhin 30min unterwegs, einfach ! Eigentlich könnte ich doch eine Gesamtzeit für meine Arbeitswegfahreten eintragen.... wäre einfacher !

Hat nicht jemand von euch so eine Heftchen oder Büchlein oder etc. worin man sehen kann, ob und wann es bei Aldi und Tchibo noch winterklamotten kommen ? sowas gabs doch mal... habe ich zumindest mal irgendwo gesehn.. nur wo...   

Michael


----------



## Google (6. November 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ein wenig an, als seien deine Kurbeln nicht mehr fest am Vierkant des Trettlagers! Wackel ein fach mal an der Kurbel, bzw. drück beide Pedale mal in der Waagrechten nach unten und schau wo das Spiel herkommt!!
> Adios


Hab gestern mal nachgeschaut. Zum einen haste teilweise recht gehabt. Da war eiges zum nachziehen. Direkt am Tretlager ist ja auch das Lager vom Eingelenker (man verzeihe mir die laienhafte Beschreibung). Das hat eigentlich am meisten Hin und Hergewackelt, ich hab alles nachgezogen udn jetzt ist es schon besser. Aber ganz gehts net weg...wohl schon ausgeschlagen. 

Leider hat die Dämpfergabel seit heut nun auch keine Dämpferwirkung mehr Ich werd das Rad die nächste Woche als Kulanzfall erst mal wieder zum Real (bitte jetzt nicht lachen  ) bringen und gleich die ausgeschlagenen Lager mit monieren. Schließlich ist das Rad erst 1 Jahr und 5 Monate alt   

Gut das ich mein Mtb noch hab. Jetzt kann ich es eben erst mal nicht mehr bei Grundlagenfahrten schonen.

@[email protected] Der Bikevirus hat einige von uns eben besonders hart getroffen  Aber das wird mit dem Biken schon noch weniger....schon allein wetterbedingt wird immer weniger gehn. Jetzt kann man das einigermaßen gute Wetter noch ausnutzen.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. November 2004)

Hallo Ihr Grundlagen Junkies,

ich hab heute mal so eine klassische MTB Tour gemacht so mit Puls hoch und runter ihr kennt das noch, oder? 
Nur leider ging auch eine mal das Tempo von ca. 25km/h auf 0 runter, hoffe der Baum hat es genau so gut verdaut wie ich  
Hat aber trotzdem riesen Spass gemacht nicht nur weils trocken war, salz in wunden streu, sondern auch so schön lange war. Komm ja nicht jeden Tag für über 3 h aufs Rad.

@Googel, hast du den Einlenker am Drehpunkt richtig schön festgezogen!?!?!
             dann hast du jetzt ein Hardtail )

Ciao

CU


----------



## Hugo (8. November 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> @Googel, hast du den Einlenker am Drehpunkt richtig schön festgezogen!?!?!
> dann hast du jetzt ein Hardtail )
> 
> ...



    

salz in wunden streuen is gut...ham gestern ne tour mit 48 leuten gemacht, und unterwegs auf dem 15km downhill nochma ne 25mann truppe getroffen,...entsprechend hatten die autofahrer auf der strasse nix mehr verloren, und das morgens um halb 7 bei ar$chkalten 25 grad...so gegen 9 warns dann wieder mollige 30 und um halb 11 als ich zu hause ankahm, 90km und n paar pausen spaeter warns 33  

und samstag hab ich mir n sonnenbrand an den oberschenkeln geholt...so ne schei./..   sieht eh kagge aus...arme und beine braun, und da wo die bikeklamotten anfangen kaesweiss...  

naechste woche gehts nach pretoria...knappe 80km oneway...die trainiern grad alle wie die bloeden wegen dem 94.7...das zweitgroesste radrennen der welt...hat ich ma erwaehnt..und wies aussieht bekomm ich n startplatz ueberlassen...allerdings von ner frau, was heissen koennte dass sie obwohl sie nich mitfaehrt offiziell gewinnt   
ma guggen ob ich noch ne peruecke und n wonderbra find   

aber bei all der freude ueber das geile wetter muss ich leider zugeben dass mir sowas was unser racefish am we gemacht hat richtig fehlt...einfach mim mtb den hahnenkamm rauf und wieder runter brettern


----------



## Google (8. November 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Googel, hast du den Einlenker am Drehpunkt richtig schön festgezogen!?!?!
> dann hast du jetzt ein Hardtail )


Ach so ?     

Hab zwar schön fest gezogen nach dem Motto "Nach fest kommt ab" aber funzt noch alles...Qualität eben  

"Puls hoch Puls runter" ?? Irgendwie ne ekelhafte Vorstellung   

@[email protected] Ich hätt auch kein Bock in soner unübersichtlichen, nach Schweiß riechenden Truppe mir den Arsch abzuschwitzen. Mein Beileid   

@ Eisbären @ Wir sind unseres Namens würdig  Net normal was wir derzeit für Punkte reinhauen  

@[email protected] So, erst mal ne kurze Katzenwäsche und dann ein bisserl auffs Bike...bissi hoch(_vorbei_)pushen in der Wertung. Hab die Woche frei   

Bis denne


----------



## Edith L. (8. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Eisbären @ Wir sind unseres Namens würdig  Net normal was wir derzeit für Punkte reinhauen
> 
> @[email protected] So, erst mal ne kurze Katzenwäsche und dann ein bisserl auffs Bike...bissi hoch(_vorbei_)pushen in der Wertung. Hab die Woche frei
> 
> Bis denne


@Eisbären
 
@google
Nicht das Du noch ins Übertraining kommst?   Naja und ausserdem fahrt Ihr doch bald ins Trainingslager! Der Punkterückstand wäre dann kaum aufzuholen.
Viel Spass beim Biken!

Greets


----------



## Google (8. November 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Naja und ausserdem fahrt Ihr doch bald ins Trainingslager! Der Punkterückstand wäre dann kaum aufzuholen.


Trainingslager ist übertrieben  Nachdem wir Flüge für 59  Hin und Zurück   ausgespäht hatten, dachten wir, daß wir das mal ausnutzen und woanders biken. Zu Sechst gehts dann Ende Januar nach Malle für 3, vielleicht 3,5 Biketage. Das geht noch aufzuholen. Außerdem wird sich mein Bikepensum schon noch verringern. Der Level ist für mich schon sehr hoch..den kann und will ich auch gar nicht halten. Ich nutz momentan eben noch die eher milden Temperaturen und die Anfangsmotivation vom WP.


----------



## Google (8. November 2004)

@[email protected] Wollen wir nächste Woche mal wieder einen gemeinsamen Ausritt machen ?? Ich hätt mal wieder Bock auf ne Barbarossatour oder ne BH-Tour (Bierhannes..  ) oder, oder....

Was haltet Ihr davon ? Wer mal wieder an der Zeit.. ? Welche Tour, welche Uhrzeit, welcher Tag ? Ich kann aber nur Montag und Dienstag Biken weil ich vor der Leistungsdiagnose (Freitag) mich  2 Tage schonen muß.

Lasst Euch mal aus. Ggfls. setz ich dann was ins LMB


----------



## Ippie (8. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre mal für eine Barbarossa-Tour. Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie Gelände geschrieben (doch richtig, oder?) und gefahren wird. Ansonsten bin ich heute brav meine 2,5 Std gefahren uns man merkt: es wird kalt. Heute war schon fast die komplette Wintermontur am Körper und Rad.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wollen wir nächste Woche mal wieder einen gemeinsamen Ausritt machen ?? Ich hätt mal wieder Bock auf ne Barbarossatour oder ne BH-Tour (Bierhannes..  ) oder, oder....


warum bis nächste Woche warten ... hier ist für diesen Mittwoch was geplant  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1570573&postcount=175

Erdi01


----------



## Edith L. (9. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wird sich mein Bikepensum schon noch verringern. Der Level ist für mich schon sehr hoch..den kann und will ich auch gar nicht halten. Ich nutz momentan eben noch die eher milden Temperaturen und die Anfangsmotivation vom WP.



Das kann ich dann auch mal für mich so unterschreiben!

Im übrigen werden die Tage kürzer und ich hab nicht unbedingt Lust im Dunkeln zu fahren. 
Aber entsprechend der derzeitigen Teamplatzierung ist es uns erstmal gelungen, den Rückstand auf die Feiertagsbiker vom 01.11. abzubauen!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Google (9. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> warum bis nächste Woche warten ... hier ist für diesen Mittwoch was geplant
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1570573&postcount=175


Die Woche hab ich doch frei und das will ich nutzen indem ich früh los fahre...z.B. gleich wieder  Also komm !! Raff Dich auf und fahr mal ne Babarossatour mit. Im Dunkeln fahren wir eh nix schwieriges. Uhrzeit ?? Tag ??

@[email protected] Auf gehts zur B-Tour. Wenns weiterhin kalt bleibt, bring ich auch wieder ne runde Glühwein mit !!  



			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich dann auch mal für mich so unterschreiben!
> 
> Im übrigen werden die Tage kürzer und ich hab nicht unbedingt Lust im Dunkeln zu fahren.
> Aber entsprechend der derzeitigen Teamplatzierung ist es uns erstmal gelungen, den Rückstand auf die Feiertagsbiker vom 01.11. abzubauen!


Glaubt man gar nicht was das für ne harte Nuss war. Blöder Feiertag !!  

So, ich geh dann gleich mal wieder Biken


----------



## Edith L. (9. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich geh dann gleich mal wieder Biken



....und das hat uns im Teamranking derzeit auf Nr. 1 gebracht! 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## tboy0709 (9. November 2004)

So endlich geht bei mir wieder alles hab nen neuen Laptop und hab erstmal ne weile gebraucht bis ich alles installiert und funk Hausnetzwerk erstellt habe jetzt fehlt nur noch der WLand Router dann geht alles endlich von Sofa aus surfen  

Jetzt nochmal zu Samstag hoffentlcih klappt das bei dem Wetter hier ist vor lauter Schnee die Straße gar nicht mehr zu sehen und bekkantlich ist der Vogelsberg noch ein stückchen kälter kann also durchaus sein das dort oben dann immer noch SChnee liegt obwohl hier unten keiner mehr liegt.


----------



## Lupo (9. November 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> So endlich geht bei mir wieder alles hab nen neuen Laptop und hab erstmal ne weile gebraucht bis ich alles installiert und funk Hausnetzwerk erstellt habe jetzt fehlt nur noch der WLand Router dann geht alles endlich von Sofa aus surfen
> 
> Jetzt nochmal zu Samstag hoffentlcih klappt das bei dem Wetter hier ist vor lauter Schnee die Straße gar nicht mehr zu sehen und bekkantlich ist der Vogelsberg noch ein stückchen kälter kann also durchaus sein das dort oben dann immer noch SChnee liegt obwohl hier unten keiner mehr liegt.


ich glaub net wirklich.
hab grad mal das wetter für grebenhain  geguckt   
naja, so sicher ist sich wetter. de ja doch nicht, vielleicht wird´s ja noch was...


----------



## Hugo (10. November 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> So endlich geht bei mir wieder alles hab nen neuen Laptop und hab erstmal ne weile gebraucht bis ich alles installiert und funk Hausnetzwerk erstellt habe jetzt fehlt nur noch der WLand Router dann geht alles endlich von Sofa aus surfen
> 
> Jetzt nochmal zu Samstag hoffentlcih klappt das bei dem Wetter hier ist vor lauter Schnee die Straße gar nicht mehr zu sehen und bekkantlich ist der Vogelsberg noch ein stückchen kälter kann also durchaus sein das dort oben dann immer noch SChnee liegt obwohl hier unten keiner mehr liegt.



hab gestern das schneegestoeber in bad orb in den nachrichten gesehn....oh man...ich will auch schnee  
frischer schnee is doch cool, solangs keine eisdecke is wie am feldberg im maerz, gell tboy   oder nasser matsch is doch cool...

und nein ihr braucht grad ga net neidisch sein...darf mit meiner mandelentzuendung mom. nicht biken


----------



## Google (10. November 2004)

Morsche auch

aufgrund der *schon fast unüberschaubaren Rückäußerungen * doch mal wieder eine B-Tour zu veranstalten, habe ich nun für den kommenden Dienstag eine Tour reingesetzt. 

Die Tour ist zur arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeit 18:30 Uhr angesetzt, die Wege eignen sich auch bei feuchtem Wetter. Die B-Tour ist kein Rennen !! Bei Temperaturen bis 5 C° gibts GLÜHWEIN  

Die Startzeit kann je nach Belieben noch um 15 Minuten verschoben, bzw. um 30 Minuten vorgelegt werden. Sprich: Startzeit ist VB  

Grüße 

Frank

Ps. Mein Cross ist jetzt beim Real. "_Denen muß man sogar diktieren was im Rep.auftrag stehen soll_"


----------



## Edith L. (10. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. Mein Cross ist jetzt beim Real. "_Denen muß man sogar diktieren was im Rep.auftrag stehen soll_"



Das kann sich aber auch als Vorteil erweisen, da Du damit zumindestens den Umfang des Rep-Auftrages genau bestimmt hast!

Hier ist richtig schönes Schiiiieeeet-Regen-Wetter! Habt Ihr da unten wirklich schon Schneefall gehabt?   Zumindestens bewegt sich im "südlichen" WP gerade nicht so richtig viel! Naja Nachtigall ich hör dir trapsen!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (12. November 2004)

Hi,

hier ist ja total tote Hose. Hat keiner was zu schreiben??

Wie ist denn das mit der Tour morgen, die im LMB steht? Auch wenn da Hanau steht, fahrt bei tboy oben, oder?
Mit was fährt denn die Mehrheit? MTB oder RR? Würde mich ja evtl. anschließen wollen, sonst scheint ja am Wochenende nichts zu passieren.


René


----------



## Ippie (12. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] wir fahren mit dem MTB ab Glauburg den Vulkanradweg.

Los fahr mit. Bei dem Wetter/Temperaturen ist jeder Mitfahrer ein Motivationsschub.

dann bis morgen

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (12. November 2004)

Also ich hab heute schonmal mit Google Tel. Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Renner fahren bin mir aber noch micht ganz schlüssig eventuell müssen wir vielleicht auch ein wenig mit der Strecke improviesieren weil vielleicht noch Schnee liegt zumindest weiter oben raus. Aber es wird schon werden.

Ich komme dann morgen früh auch erst nach Glauburg gefahren und von dort dann wieder zurück sind für mich dann noch ein paar extra meter


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2004)

isch komm mim versauten MTB  und Schnee schadet auch nich, zumindest solang er nicht zu Eis mutiert.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (12. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Los fahr mit. Bei dem Wetter/Temperaturen ist jeder Mitfahrer ein Motivationsschub.


Ahoi,

genau Yakko, los auf gib dir einen schub und komm mit ! wäre supertolll um so mehr um so schöner   

ich habe auch versucht die "Lupo Marples" zu überreden, aber irgendwie hat es wohl leider nicht gefruchtet     

was ist denn mit dem Rest ? ich kann mich an Winter-Touren erinnern, wo wir 12 Leute waren.... *träum*

Michael


----------



## Lupo (12. November 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich habe auch versucht die "Lupo Marples" zu überreden, aber irgendwie hat es wohl leider nicht gefruchtet     ...
> 
> Michael


dem lupo geht´s seit der erditour am mittwoch net so gut, schon die 3. erkältung in dem herbst. ich könnt :kotz:  wahrscheinlich verbringe ich das we damit, wieder gesund zu werden.
viel spass morgen auf dem vulkanhighway

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (12. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dem lupo geht´s seit der erditour am mittwoch net so gut, schon die 3. erkältung in dem herbst. ich könnt :kotz:  wahrscheinlich verbringe ich das we damit, wieder gesund zu werden.
> viel spass morgen auf dem vulkanhighway
> 
> wolfgang


so so, hater euch wieder saan Bersch nuff gejacht biss de krank gworrde bist... tzzz...  

dann schwingt dich/euch mal auf die Couch und werde bloss wieder schnell gesund.... denck an die WP Punkte....

Alles gute mein bester.....

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2004)

Na, na, na ... wer erzählt denn hier wieder was  Sind gar kein Bersch gefahren, habs jedenfalls nich mitgekriegt  

Is halt net mehr Sommer  muß mehr sich wieder zudecken oder von der besseren Hälfte wärmen lassen  

In diesem Sinne ... gute Besserung  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (12. November 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> genau Yakko, los auf gib dir einen schub und komm mit ! wäre supertolll um so mehr um so schöner
> 
> ...



Ich werde mal mein bestes tun, kommt drauf an wie ich morgen aus dem Bett komme. Muss morgen auch noch bei der Post vorbei, habe letzte Woche meinen halben Hausstand in Ebay verscherbelt   

Wo ist eigentlich das LMB hin, da würde ich mich ggf. morgen noch eintragen oder ich rufe Frank an, falls ich nur wieder ein paar Minuten zu spät bin (ich hasse das)

René


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2004)

Hi,

heute haben wir den Vulkanradweg unter die Stollen genommen. Hin und zurück. Schön zu fahren und schöne Höhenmeter, die man gar nicht so bewußt mitbekommt. Erst wenns wieder runter geht Richtung Gedern, Ortenberg bekommt man durch den Geschwindigkeitsrausch mit was man hochgestrammpelt hat  

Hinzus nach Lauterbach waren wir mim Bummelzug unterwegs ... habs jedenfalls so empfunden  ... dort dann das Caffee eingesaut ... kamm mir irgendwie bekannt vor  ... und zurück dann mim ICE ... sind gerade noch im hellen angekommen.

Wetter hat auch gehalten  Sonne, Graupelschauer und Schnee in der Höhe ... alles bei gewesen. 

Und Punkte für WP gabs auch ordentlich. Hmmm ... wir fahren schneller, strengen uns mehr an und haben als dank weniger Punkte     ... auch egal  

Das Profil der Tour is in der Gallerie/Tourprofile. 

So, und was fahren wir morgen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (14. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Punkte für WP gabs auch ordentlich. Hmmm ... wir fahren schneller, strengen uns mehr an und haben als dank weniger Punkte     ... auch egal


Hmmm...Woher willst Du das wissen, daß Ihr Euch _mehr angestrengt _ habt ??? Ich bin Rückzus 3/4 der Strecke ausnahmslos GA2 und oft noch drüber bis 170 er Puls hinter Euch hergejagt. Ich  bin jetzt noch platt.  

Ich hoffe, daß unsere zukünftigen Ultratouren sich nicht wie die letzten beiden gestalten werden.  In Grüppchen ankommen und heimfahren. Die Touren standen mal unter dem Motto gemeinsame "GA-Tour" Das ich nicht damit meine ausnahmslos zusammen zu fahren wisst Ihr, soweit kennt ihr mich hoffentlich.

Klar,  in Miltenberg hatten wir Regen, gestern drohte die Dunkelheit. Meiner Meinung geht das aber auch anders. Man kann sich vorher oder auch noch während der Tour absprechen (dann weiß auch jeder was los ist)  oder auch mal warten bis jeder seine Regenkleidung an hat.

Wenn wir (ich) demnächst noch Touren über 100 Km zusammen fahren wollen, müßen wir uns arrangieren damit es für jeden auch noch einen Sinn macht. Die gestrige Tour kann ich jedenfalls unter die Rubrik "umsonst" ablegen.

Das Ganze sage ich auch mit einem  Auge auf Malle gerichtet. 

Jedenfalls ist das meine Ansicht zu den letzten zwei Touren

Frank


----------



## Sakir (14. November 2004)

Morsche zusammen

hier mal ein Bild vom Vulkanradweg.... leider ist tboy0709 (abgebrochen wegen RR) und Google (der hechelte noch über den Berg) nicht mit drauf !

für den kommenden Sonntag habe ich mal schon mal etwas geplant !

Weiss jemand, ob man vernünftig mit dem Rad von Höchst i.Odw. zum Main / Obernburg kommt ?

heute habe ich mein Bike mal geputzt und sogleich gemerkt, warum ich gesternn sehr viel gerutscht bin.. habe fast kein Profil mehr *g*
und  die Bremsbeläge waren auch verschlissen !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (14. November 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Weiss jemand, ob man vernünftig mit dem Rad von Höchst i.Odw. zum Main / Obernburg kommt ?...
> Michael


vernünftig eigentlich immer an der mömling entlang. da gibt´s auch seitenwege dass man net auf der strasse fahren muss. auf der karte hab ich aber auch grad ne menge wege für ne unvernünftige lösung gefunden  aber eigentlich ist das noch erdi-gebiet, der weiss bestimmt was.

*hätte eigentlich jemand interesse an einem kalender im a3 format mit fotos von unseren touren? der käme so auf 20 - 25  pro stück.*

es grüsst vom krankenlager die bazillenschleuder lupo


----------



## Sakir (14. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vernünftig eigentlich immer an der mömling entlang. da gibt´s auch seitenwege dass man net auf der strasse fahren muss. auf der karte hab ich aber auch grad ne menge wege für ne unvernünftige lösung gefunden  aber eigentlich ist das noch erdi-gebiet, der weiss bestimmt was.
> 
> *hätte eigentlich jemand interesse an einem kalender im a3 format mit fotos von unseren touren? der käme so auf 20 - 25  pro stück.*
> 
> es grüsst vom krankenlager die bazillenschleuder lupo


klar habe ich daran Intresse.... hast du da auch mal ein Bild, wie der Kalender aussehen würde.. das würde ich gerne mal sehen !

wenn du mal mal eine Weg als Overlay hast, schick ihn mir mal bitte     

Dann nochmal zum letzten mal *GUTE BESSERUNG * und nun wirst du wohl gesund werden !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (14. November 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> klar habe ich daran Intresse.... hast du da auch mal ein Bild, wie der Kalender aussehen würde.. das würde ich gerne mal sehen !


ein muster hab ich hier. der wird in din a3 gedruckt (net einfach nur die fotos eingeklebt) und kriegt ne ringbindung mit aufhänger. fotos hab ich auch schon zusammengestellt, so dass jeder mal drauf ist. fürn dezember würde ich gern nochn bild von der schlammsuhle oberhalb bad vilbel bei nacht machen. also, wer traut sich alles ? 



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du mal mal eine Weg als Overlay hast, schick ihn mir mal bitte


 overlay net, aber guck mal da



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nochmal zum letzten mal *GUTE BESSERUNG * und nun wirst du wohl gesund werden !
> 
> Michael


jo, das hab ich vor. will ja auch mal weider wp punkte machen.


----------



## Ippie (14. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

die gestrige Tour war mal wieder wads anderes. Wir müssen nur noch an der Fahrtzeit arbeiten. Weil 900 hm fährt man doch nicht mehr mit einem 25er Schnitt. Für die nächsten Tour schaue ich mir das Overlay mal genauer an, ob und wieviel hm zu erwarten sind, damit uns nicht wieder die Dunkelheit überrascht. Ich habe keine Lust bei einem Treffpunkt um 9:30 Uhr noch Licht mitzuschleppen, außer wenn die Planung in die Dunkelheit geht.

@[email protected] Für die Kahlgrundtour sind nicht soviel HM zu erwarten, außer wenn wir dann auf dem Rückweg die Ippie-Schleife (x68, Birkenhainer mit Wiese, Barbarossaquelle) fahren. Aber dann leider nicht mehr im GA1-Bereich. 
Wegen der Stecke brauchen wir uns keine Gedanken machen. Bis Schöllkrippen kenne ich mich aus und der weitere Weg ist ausgeschildert. Für eine Grundlagen-Tour fällt mir als Erweiterung nur noch eine Schleife Richtung Mainflingen und dann am Main entlang wieder nach Hanau zurück.

So jetzt werde ich die Beine hochlegen. War gerade mit der Family 4,5 Stunden im Hallenbad und bin schön müde und platt. Wenigstens gibts ein paar WP-Punkte. Und morgen ist ja die nächste Bike-Tour dran. G1+G2+EB.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (14. November 2004)

@Lupo: THX für den Link, werde mir das mal durchlesen und schauen ob etwas brauchbares dabei ist !




			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Lust bei einem Treffpunkt um 9:30 Uhr noch Licht mitzuschleppen, außer wenn die Planung in die Dunkelheit geht.


eine kl. Not-Beleuchtung (Taschenlampe etc.) würde schon reichen....
hmmm....durch eine Anreihung von Zufällen waren wir vorneweg 90min. zu spät und den Rest haben die nicht erwarteten HM gemacht. Ich habe mir schon etxra andere Tourenplanungs Software besorgt, aber es gibt irgendwie nix gescheites, wo man sich ca. errechnen lassen kann, wieviel die geplante Strecke haben wird.... nichtmal unser Geologe weiss rat....



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine Grundlagen-Tour fällt mir als Erweiterung nur noch eine Schleife Richtung Mainflingen und dann am Main entlang wieder nach Hanau zurück.


das hört sich gut an.... also kann man die Tour so gestalten .... Kahl bis zur Quelle und dann die Schleife Richtung Mainflingen !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. November 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand, ob man vernünftig mit dem Rad von Höchst i.Odw. zum Main / Obernburg kommt ?
> Michael


Wie Lupo schon geschrieben hatt. Durchs Mömmlingtal dem Radweg 3/R9/R4 gefolgt, ist Tellerflach. Aber wie kommste nach oder von Höchst weiter. Da sind Höhenmeter angesagt  

@google ... seh das mal nicht so verbissen mit Deinen GA-Touren. Bei den nächsten wirds schon wieder besser passen  

@Vulkanradweg ... warum sind jetzt alle so verwundert über die Höhenmeter, das war doch wohl klar, dass das keine reine GA1 Tour wird. Man braucht nur auf die Homepage gehen und weis Bescheid.

@Lupo ... ich hab noch nie nen Kalender aufgehängt und brauch eigentlich keinen. Fällt morgen Atlantis krangheitsbedingt aus  

Hoffe Ihr habt das schöne Wetter heute nochmal genutzt. Ich war mim Renner unterwegs ... übrigens bin auch durch Höchst gekommen  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (14. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Lupo ... ich hab noch nie nen Kalender aufgehängt und brauch eigentlich keinen. Fällt morgen Atlantis krangheitsbedingt aus  ...
> Erdi01


 fällt net aus, nur ich bin net dabei


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. November 2004)

Hi, 

@Google/Ippie wegen mir aus können wir auch früher starten!!

Steelmanni wie sieht es bei dir aus???? guck mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2692

GA1 gibt die Tour aber nicht? oder

CU


----------



## Ippie (15. November 2004)

bei mir ist frühestens 18:00 Uhr an der B8.
So wie die Wetterangaben für die nächsten Tage angesagt ist, wird es ins Wasser fallen. Aber morgen wissen wir mehr.

Heute werde ich auf die Rolle gehen  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir ist frühestens 18:00 Uhr an der B8.
> So wie die Wetterangaben für die nächsten Tage angesagt ist, wird es ins Wasser fallen. Aber morgen wissen wir mehr.
> 
> Heute werde ich auf die Rolle gehen
> ...


18:00 Uhr hört sich gut an, dann kann meine Frau noch etwas Basteln gehen


----------



## SteelManni (15. November 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @Google/Ippie wegen mir aus können wir auch früher starten!!
> Steelmanni wie sieht es bei dir aus???? guck mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2692
> ...



Hallo @ all, 

@ barracuda, Dienstag gehts bei mir leider nicht mehr, da meine Frau
im Studio ist. 

Überhaupt hab ich grad nen richtigen Durchhänger, das letzte mal als ich 
auf dem Bike saß ist schon fast 2 wo. her!  

Dazu kommt noch, das ich im Moment nicht vor 18:00Uhr aus dem Laden
(Sng) rauskomme   

Novemberrain......... trifft's bei mir gerade auf den Punkt!  

in der Hoffnung auf wieder längere Tage, wünsch ich Euch viel Spass
morgen.

Gruß SteelManni


----------



## Google (15. November 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> 18:00 Uhr hört sich gut an, dann kann meine Frau noch etwas Basteln gehen


Für mich auch ok. Wetter bleibt abzuwarten

Frank


----------



## Kwi-Schan (16. November 2004)

@all - Hallo Zusammen, bin immer noch nicht gesund - nach einer kleinen Runde Sonntag vor einer Woche kam prompt der Rückfall... langsam werde ich wahnsinnig, weil ich mich endlich mal wieder bewegen will....

@Lupo - Ich hätte Interesse an so einem Kalender - finde, das ist eine schöne Idee.

@Sakir - Die Hessen-3D-CD ist am Samstag gekommen. Ich habe mal eine Strecke digitalisiert und werde mal sehen, wie das im Gelände funktioniert. Ausserdem will ich nachher mal ein Datei aus dem Geko in Software laden (das Garmin-Daten-Kabel kam heute) und sehen, wie das aussieht. Werde mich dann wieder melden, aber vom ersten Anschauen würde ich sagen, die Karten sind ok. und aktuell.

Viele Grüße an alle
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (16. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Google, [email protected] Ich werde für heute absagen. 1. Es regnet mal wieder und das große Regengebiet ist voraussichtlich auch um 18:00 Uhr da. 2. Ich habe bei diesem Wetter keine Lust. 
Ich werde mich später auf der Rolle vergnügen. So wie gestern. Aber wenigstens trocken und schön warm.

Sorry, bis zum nächsten mal.

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @Google, [email protected] Ich werde für heute absagen. 1. Es regnet mal wieder und das große Regengebiet ist voraussichtlich auch um 18:00 Uhr da. 2. Ich habe bei diesem Wetter keine Lust.
> Ich werde mich später auf der Rolle vergnügen. So wie gestern. Aber wenigstens trocken und schön warm.
> ...


Hi,

is schon gut, wir hatten auch so unseren Spass. Das Wetter war auch so weit ok, etwas Sprühregen. Dafür hat es nicht so gestaubt  
Hoffe wir können mal wieder einen kleinen Nightrun machen!

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (17. November 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich geb's ja zu. Gestern war ich wohl die demotivierte Spaßbremse.   Ich konnte mich bei diesem Wetter nicht aufraffen. Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet trotzdem Spaß. Das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei.
Auch auf der Rolle ging nicht viel. Müde 45 min.  

Mit dem nächsten Termin am Sonntag habe ich ein Problem. Wir sind am frühen Nachmittag eingeladen. Und bei unserer Fahrzeitprognose muß ich mal schauen, ob das paßt. Warum ist der Termin auf Sonntag gelegt. Hab ich was verpaßt?

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (17. November 2004)

Moin, Moin

@ all @ Sonntags kann ich nicht und an der Kahl lang fahren reizt mich auch nicht so sehr.

Ich fahre am Samstag. Wer Sonntags nicht kann, könnte hier seine richtige Alternative finden.

Evtl. sieht man sich wieder das We drauf


----------



## maixle (17. November 2004)

Gudde,

@all: Auch ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort. Nicht das Ihr noch denkt, dass ich gar nicht mehr existiere. Vergessen habe ich Euch natürlich auch nicht. Seit meinem Sommerurlaub und noch ein paar Wochen danach, komme ich irgendwie zeitmässig nicht mehr wirklich zum Biken  ...eine Schande. Naja, dazu noch die lange Odysee mit dem Bikeaufbau, aber die ist nun fast zu Ende (@SteelManni: Bald wirst Du das kleine Blaue bewundern dürfen  ).

*Damit ich Euch in der Zukunft noch erkenne, wollte ich mal anfragen, wie es mit einem neuerlichen Stammtisch aussieht  . Am besten irgendwas in den nächsten zwei bis drei Wochen, aber bitte nicht am Donnerstag, da ich da bis Weihnachten leider dicht bin (Tanzkurs ). Gebt mal ein paar Terminvorschläge ab. Auch Vorschläge für Örtlichkeiten werden angenommen, aber bitte etwas zentraler als bei letzten Mal, damit die Kollegen mit längerer Anreise nicht so weit fahren müssen.*

@Lupo: Auch ich hätte ein grosses Interesse an dem Kalender. Ist eine super Idee.

@Ippie: Das mit den 45min kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Habe seid letzter Woche auch eine Rolle. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da mehr als 1 Stunde durchzuhalten. Gestern bin ich nach 1 Stunde fast vor Langeweile vom Rad gefallen  .

So, genug gesabbelt. Gebt einfach nochmal Rückmeldung wegen dem Stammtisch.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel is Real


----------



## Ippie (17. November 2004)

Ich nochmal,

@[email protected] die alternative für Samstag habe ich ausgewählt. Die Richtung ist mir egal. Sonntag ist mir dann doch zu hektisch.

@[email protected] Einen Stammtisch könnten wir mal wieder machen. Wir sollten vielleicht nicht zu weit in den Dezember rein gehen, da viele Weihnachtsfeiern anstehen. Bei mir zwar nicht, aber bei den meisten wird es so sein. Mein Vorschlag: Mittwoch, 01.Dezember!
Das Rolle fahren ist schon sehr langweilig. Am Montag war ich aber 1,5 Std unterwegs. Die 2 Stunden packe ich schon. Aber ohne eine gehöhrige Portion Selbstdisziplin bricht man normalerweise nach max. 1 Std ab. Unglaublich, daß man an der frischen Luft über 6 Std. fährt und auf der Rolle hat man die größte Mühe.

und tschüß und weg

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (17. November 2004)

Hallo @ all  

Ihr solltet es mal mit Spinning probieren!  
Ich hab jetzt angefangen Donnerstags in Alzenau bei "Loop Line"
1 Stunde Spinning zu machen.
In der Gruppe bei guter Musik könnt Ihr Euch richtig gut auspauwer'n,
ganz ohne langeweile, und die "steilsten" Berge fahrt Ihr im 
Wiegetritt hoch!  
Fals noch jemand Interesse hat: Donnestags 19:00Uhr im Fitnissstudio
in Alzenau, Siemensstrasse, gegenüber Zulassungsstelle.
Ich habs mit ner 10er Karte gemacht!
Es geht allerdings nichts über richtig knackige Trails draußen im Gelände!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (17. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist der Termin auf Sonntag gelegt. Hab ich was verpaßt?


hmm ich erwähnt beim letzten mal, das ich nicht immer Samstags dheim fehlen kann ! habe Garten Haus etc. da ist einiges zu tun.... deswegen werd eich wohl mehr Sonntags fahren und wenn es sein muss auch alleine !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2004)

Hi Ihr Eisbären,

NUN ... so wie das im Moment ausschaut seid Ihr hier im MTB-Forum ja wohl konkurenzlos  Deshalb ham sich ein paar Rennradler zusammengerauft  

Ich präsentiere Die Eisbärenhetzer  

Und da der Winterpokal ja ne Motivationshilfe sein soll beabsichtige ich mich sowohl für SA und SO einzutragen @Sakir mußt nich alleine radl  

@Maixle ... nichts einzuwenden gegen einen Stammtisch. Bin für jeden Termin offen.

So, wo ist mein Radl  

Erdi01


----------



## Onzilla (17. November 2004)

@SteelManni

Ich fahre jeden Tag (Arbeitsweg) an "LoopLine" vorbei, und denke jedesmal, dass ich dort mal reinschauen will.

Obwohl es schon ein wenig übertrieben klingt:
Mit dem Fahrrad zum Studio, dort Spinning, anschliessend wieder aufs Rad nach Hause (22km).

Ich habe erfahren, dass man dort nur Spinning (ohne "richtige" Mitgliedschaft und ohne 10er Karte) machen können soll.

Mit 10er Karte ist auch Sauna dabei, oder? 
Und -wenn es wirklich sowas gibt- :
Bei "nur Spinning", ist dann auch Sauna dabei?

Wieviel Leute machen beim Spinning mit, muss man sich anmelden, sind die Räder knapp? Wird 1 Stunde gefahren oder nur 45min., der Rest Dehnübungen?
Gibt es auch "Doppelstunden", falls man mal länger fahren möchte?
Wie wird das dort gesehen, wenn man eigene Geträmke mitbringt?

Viele Fragen..... 

Gruss

Onzilla


----------



## SteelManni (17. November 2004)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> @SteelManni
> Ich fahre jeden Tag (Arbeitsweg) an "LoopLine" vorbei, und denke jedesmal, dass ich dort mal reinschauen will.
> Obwohl es schon ein wenig übertrieben klingt:
> Mit dem Fahrrad zum Studio, dort Spinning, anschliessend wieder aufs Rad nach Hause (22km).
> ...



Hallo Onzilla,
ich bin bis jetzt nur zwei mal dabei gewesen, und eine Zehnerkarte 
hab ich auch noch keine! 
So weit ich weiß, ist bei der Zehnerkarte alles dabei!
Meine Frau gibt dort auch Stunden und deshalb kenne ich die Besitzer.
In der Regel wird 45min gefahren mit anschließendem "Cool-Down"
und einigen Dehnungsübungen.
Das Spinning gibt es dort noch nicht so lange, und die Stunde befindet
sich noch im Aufbau.
Man kann aber durchaus eigene Vorschläge zum Ablauf einbringen.
In der Regel wird mit der Gruppe, und guter Musk ein Bergprofil abgefahren!
Bis jetzt waren wir zwischen 4-6 Teilnehmer.
Es sind etwa 8-10 Spinnig-Räger vorhanden.
Die Pedale sind mit SPD-System, oder Schlaufen.
Ein Flaschenhalter ist montiert, und eigene Getränke kannst Du so weit ich weiß auch mitbringen.
Ein Handtuch solltest Du aber auf keinen Fall vergessen!
Ein Paar Minuten vorher sollte man auch da sein, um sein Rad auf die 
Körpergrösse einzustellen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei LOOP-LINE  , diesen Do. bin ich allerdings nicht da!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (17. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da der Winterpokal ja ne Motivationshilfe sein soll beabsichtige ich mich sowohl für SA und SO einzutragen @Sakir mußt nich alleine radl


wir quatschen nochmal wegen Sonntag....

Michael


----------



## Edith L. (18. November 2004)

@sakir
 
 
@Eisbären
Ich fahr zwar auch schon gestern freiwillig 3 Stunden im Regen und Geschmadder......aber Ihr werdet mir langsam unheimlich!   

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Ippie (19. November 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

heute steht die nächste Leistungsdiagnose an. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Trainingsplan auswirkt. Ich bin jetzt 6 Wochen keinen Berg mehr gefahren.

@Samstagstour@ Wie siehts aus. Es sind noch wenige, begehrte Plätze vorhanden. Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht. Eine entspannende und kraftbringende Cappu-Pause wird ebenfalls angeboten. (oder ist Werbung verboten?)

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (19. November 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir
> 
> 
> @Eisbären
> Ich fahr zwar auch schon gestern freiwillig 3 Stunden im Regen und Geschmadder......aber Ihr werdet mir langsam unheimlich!


durch die Fügung bestimmter Faktoren (Frau arbeitet Wechselschicht etc.) kann ich mir ein paar min. mehr rausschlagen *g*

es reicht, wenn ihr demnächst "euer Hochwohlgeboren Sakir" schreibt !   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @Samstagstour@ Wie siehts aus. Es sind noch wenige, begehrte Plätze vorhanden. Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht. Eine entspannende und kraftbringende Cappu-Pause wird ebenfalls angeboten. (oder ist Werbung verboten?)
> 
> bis denn
> 
> Volker


in welche Richtung gehts denn jetzt  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> in welche Richtung gehts denn jetzt
> 
> Erdi01


Tj, weiß ich auch nicht so recht   Ich hab mal in die vom Sakir gespendete Software geschaut und muß sagen, daß ich auf den Karten nachweislich vorhandene Mainradwegstrecke nicht finden konnte  Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu blöd zu...

Jedenfalls kann ich jetzt mangels guter Karte keine Aussage dazu treffen wie es am Main/Rhein/Nidda lang geht.....

Einerseits hab ich kein Problem wieder Miltenberg zu fahren, andererseits würden wir die anderen Richtungen auch schon irgendwie hinbekommen. Mir ist,s egaaal.   Wenn wir im Forum keine Entscheidung treffen, können wir das auch gerne vor Ort am Shooters.

Das Wetter wird wohl auch noch ne maßgebliche Rolle spielen


----------



## Sakir (19. November 2004)

urgs urgs


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls kann ich jetzt mangels guter Karte keine Aussage dazu treffen wie es am Main/Rhein/Nidda lang geht.....


Vorschlag: Wir fahren am Main Richtung Mainz, dann die Nidda entlang bis Illbenstadt, quer zurück auf die Hohe Straße und zurück zum Main Richtung HU. Wems nicht genug KM oder Fahrzeit is hängt halt noch ein paar Meter Richtung Miltenberg dran  Die einzigen Höhenmeter sind von Illenstadt auf die Hohe Straße.

Ich würde mich bei der Tour an der Gerbermühle um 10 anschließen.

Wenn Ihr doch lieber Richtung Miltenberg wollt wäre ich um 10 an der Fähre in Seligenstadt.

Jetzt seid Ihr wieder drann ...

@Sonntag [email protected] Sakir und ich haben uns für Rund um den Flughafen entschieden. Soll eine lockere Tour werden. Ideal auch für Alle die das Krankenlager langsam wieder verlassen wollen   

Also auf ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (19. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Wir fahren am Main Richtung Mainz, dann die Nidda entlang bis Illbenstadt, quer zurück auf die Hohe Straße und zurück zum Main Richtung HU. Wems nicht genug KM oder Fahrzeit is hängt halt noch ein paar Meter Richtung Miltenberg dran  Die einzigen Höhenmeter sind von Illenstadt auf die Hohe Straße.


 Wieviel Km sind denn dass ungefähr ?? Ab/bis Hanau....

So muß zur LD. Schau nachher nochmal rein


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Km sind denn dass ungefähr ?? Ab/bis Hanau....


Ca. 100 KM + Main Richtung Miltenberg. 

Ich würde wohl bis Seligenstadt weiterfahren und dann durch den Rodgau zurück. Gesamt für mich ca. 130-140 KM.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (19. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ca. 100 KM + Main Richtung Miltenberg.
> 
> Ich würde wohl bis Seligenstadt weiterfahren und dann durch den Rodgau zurück. Gesamt für mich ca. 130-140 KM.
> 
> Erdi01


Na hört sich doch eigentlich ganz gut an  Ich ruf Dich nochmal an, ob in etwa auf halber Strecke ne Cappupause möglich ist. Dann wärs gebongt. 

@[email protected] Ich ruf Dich an falls ne Änderung ansteht. Ansonsten morgen 9.30 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Edith L. (19. November 2004)

@google
Wie war denn die LD?

@Eisbären
Dann sammelt mal wieder ordentlich Punkte! Können wir brauchen!   
Grundlagentouren mit Cappupause? Was soll ich eigentlich davon halten?   Viel Spass morgen  !


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Na hört sich doch eigentlich ganz gut an  Ich ruf Dich nochmal an, ob in etwa auf halber Strecke ne Cappupause möglich ist. Dann wärs gebongt.


Ich denke schon. Kenn jetzt zwar kein Caffee/Bäcker in Illbenstadt, aber is ne ausgewachsene Stadt mit Dom also werden se dort sicher auch nen Bäcker haben  Spätestens in Maintal kenn ich dann wieder Caffees  Also sollte klappen  

Wenn ich bis 9 morgen früh nix Gegenteiliges höre, geh ich mal von aus dass wir uns um 10 in OF-Gerbermühle treffen  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (19. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke schon. Kenn jetzt zwar kein Caffee/Bäcker in Illbenstadt, aber is ne ausgewachsene Stadt mit Dom also werden se dort sicher auch nen Bäcker haben  Spätestens in Maintal kenn ich dann wieder Caffees  Also sollte klappen
> 
> Wenn ich bis 9 morgen früh nix Gegenteiliges höre, geh ich mal von aus dass wir uns um 10 in OF-Gerbermühle treffen
> 
> Erdi01



Gerbermühle - ist die von Hanau aus noch hinter der 661/Kaiserlei? Evtl. komme ich morgen mit, würde mich dann an besagter Stelle unter der AB-Brücke euch anschließen, aber das würde ich morgen noch mal bestätigen.

René

PS: ja, wie war denn die LD? Habe die ganze Woche versucht mal den Doc ans Telefon zu bekommen, war aber nichts. Heute wurden mir 4 Rückrufe versprochen - kein einziger ist passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Gerbermühle - ist die von Hanau aus noch hinter der 661/Kaiserlei?


JA, ein paar hundert Meter weiter Richtung Frankfurt an der Staustufe. Wäre schön Dich zu sehen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (19. November 2004)

Na, dann will ich mal von der LD berichten. Nachdem ich ja im September schon mit der LD zufrieden war (" Bei dem Ergebnis kann ich mich ja nur verbessern..." ), mir die Augen geöffnet wurden zwar viel aber auch völlig falsch gefahren zu sein, war diese LD erwartungsgemäß ein Erfolg für mich. Allerdings besser als erwartet. Hier mal ein paar Vergleiche Sept/Nov wer damit was anfangen kann:

Grundlage 1 maxim. Leistung: 18 %/jetzt 57 %
aneorobe Schwelle:165HF/172HF
Lactat runter in den ersten 4 Leistungsbereichen von 2,.. bis 4,..auf jetzt  1,..bis 3,..

In allen Schwellenbereichen deutliche Verbesserungen.

Eigentlich dachte ich meine Herzfrequenz für GA1 geht runter ...von wegen: 141-150/146-155

Na ja, ich will Euch nicht länger langweilen. Andreas sei jedenfalls schon ganz gespannt was sich das nächste mal geändert hat. Mein Sprung sei unerwartet und eigentlich so schnell, als das dies schon ne stabile Verfassung sei..oder so ähnlich.  

Ich soll weiter Grundlage machen ( also gut für den WP) und alle halbe Stunde für 3 Minuten wie ein Zäpfchen im Entwicklungsbereich hochgehen (HF 170-180).Das bringe mehr als die meisten Leute glauben. Schaun mehr mal. Nächste LD wird mir vor Malle geraten. So das wars.

@ [email protected] Ich glaub bis 10:00 Uhr schaffen wirs nicht an der Gerbermühle..eher 10:40 Uhr

@[email protected] Die Cappupausen sind das Beste bei Touren von 5 Stunden Plus


----------



## Ippie (20. November 2004)

N' abend zusammen,

ich dachte wir wollten uns erst um 10 Uhr am Shooters treffen. Jetzt ist es ja doch 9:30 Uhr. Da kann ich ja morgen zeitig aufstehen. Mein Rad hat noch den Slik für die Roole drauf und es ist nichts vorbereitet. Ich hatte mich auf 10 Uhr eingeschossen. Naja, also morgen um 9:30 Uhr bin ch bei Google.

Zu meiner LD:

ganz so erfreuliche Nachrichten wie Google habe ich nicht. Bei mir haben sich die unteren Pulsbereiche verschoben. GA1 126-134, GA2 135 - 145. Das heißt rund 5 Schläge weniger als heute morgen. Die einzigen Verbesserungen habe ich in den gesunkenen Laktatwerten, was auf die zu reichlichen Grundlagentouren zurückzuführen ist. Laut Andreas ist meine Kondition/Leistung sehr eingefahren und der Körper tut sich schwer mit Veränderungen. Das heißt, daß die Leistungskurve trotz anderer Trainingsbedingungen sich nicht verändern möchte und sich die Werte sehr langsam verändern. Das heißt, daß ich ohne Leistungsdiagnose und Trainingsplan definitiv keine Leistungssteigerung erzielt hätte. 
Das was sich an meinem Trainingsplan ändert ist, daß ich nur noch max. einmal die Woche eine ausgedehnte GA1 Tour machen darf und den Rest der Woche GA2 + EB im 2:1 Verhältnis. Das bedeutet unter der Woche max. 75 min. Training pro Tag, aber dafür knackig. Das gibt nicht soviele WP-Punkte. Ich bin die letzten Wochen zuviel GA1 im Verhältnis zu den oberen Pulsbereichen gefahren. Mal sehen, ob das neue Trainingsprogramm besser anschlägt. Damit werde ich außer am WE meist auf der Rolle fahren. In weiser vorraussicht habe ich mir heute ein zweites Laufrad zugelegt. Dauernd den Slik mit dem Straßenreifen zu wechseln ist mir zu lästig und so habe ich eins für die Rolle und eins für draußen. 

so das war's für jetzt

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected] Ich glaub bis 10:00 Uhr schaffen wirs nicht an der Gerbermühle..eher 10:40 Uhr


Gut das Du's sagst ... dann werd ich auch mal 10:40 Gerbermühle anpeilen  Bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2004)

und wieder was gelernt ... wenn ne Stadt ein Dom hat, hat se noch lang kein Bäcker geschweigeden ein Caffee  Sind dann in ne Pizzeria in der Hoffnung ein vernünftigen Cappu zu kriegen ... wieder nix, war so ein Inder oder so Ähnlich drinn ... der hat selbst den Cappu versaut  

Aber sonst wars wieder ganz O.K. wenig HM und von den KM Angaben hatts auch gepasst. Fahrzeit bei mir - reichlich  

So, jetzt regenerieren morgen früh gehts zur nächsten Runde. Hoffe auch wieder zu viert  

Bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (20. November 2004)

*derarmekerldersamstagnichtkann* konnt ja wenigstens ein bisschen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (20. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *derarmekerldersamstagnichtkann* konnt ja wenigstens ein bisschen fahren


*derarmekerldersamstagmorgennichtkann* konnte später ein bissel alleine fahren....ja, ich bin gleich aufs Rad, als Marion zur arbeit gegangen ist   
war mal eben in Höchst i.Odw. und dann über Obernburg zurück... ist wunderbar zu fahren... ausser eventuell die kleinen anstiege, was aber eher mal ein bissel abwechslung in die fahrt gebracht hat !

@Ippie: ohje, da machst du mir ja hoffnung.... so ab und an kommeich mir vor, als wäre ich teilweise zu träge um auf touren zu kommen. letztens habe ich mal morgens vor der fahrt einen guuuten espresso getrunken.... danach war mir irgendwie die ganze fahrt viellll zu langsam *g* ich dencke auch mal, das meine nächste LD das gleich wie bei dir sagen wird......

@Google: na super... da kannst du je punkte sammeln ohne ende.... ich ahbe auch eine Idee für dein EB bereich, nimm doch z.B. Brücken oder etc. zum "hochspurten". Da kommt man lockerleicht auf den Puls und kann ihn danach noch eine Zeitlang halten.... nur so als Idee *g*

@Erdi01: ich komm dann morgen rübergerollt... bin mal gespannt und hoffe das noch andere mitkommen...*hoff*hoff*hoff* ich werde auch mal den Photo einpacken, sofern ich es nicht vergesse. enckst du bitte mal an den Sigma Halter..bitte...bitte...bitttteeeee

@Lupo,MissMarple: sieht man euch Montag Abend ???

so nun erstmal meine ganzen Sachen weg und aufräumen....

bis dann euer Sakir / Michael


----------



## Google (21. November 2004)

*derarmekerldernächstenSonntagnichtkann*will mal dem *armenKerldersamstagmorgennichtkonnte* informieren, daß er am kommenden Sonntag brunchen geht.....   Sonntags drauf hab ich mir dann aber mal in Absprache mit Iris freigehalten  

@[email protected] Also wenn Du wieder ne Ultratour vor hast bitte amSamstag wenn es geht. Wenn es nicht geht, dann sag mir bitte bald bescheid damit ich "Herdentier" einen LMB-Eintrag für Samstag machen kann.

Höchst i.O. würd mich ja auch interesssieren. Hast Du eigentlich irgendwo ne Pause gemacht und kann man die Tour etwas kürzen ?? Könnte ggfls. ein bisschen knapp werden vor der Dämmerung rein zu kommen. Also sach mal "Bescheiiid"....

Brückenspurts mach  ich eh meist unter der Woche beim GA...allerdings höchstens ne Minute. Ich werd dann meine Spurts eben noch ein bisschen ausweiten müssen.

So richtig versteh ich mein Ergebnis aber doch nett " Herzlichen Glückwunsch Herr Fuchs. Sie haben sich deutlich verbessert, Ihren GA- bereich dürfen Sie jetzt mit gut 150 Schlägen absolvieren"   

Toll, Ippie fährt genauso schnell wie ich, allerdings mit 20 Schlägen weniger. War nach 5 Stunden gestern ziemlich platt und merk noch heute durch die Hitzeschübe, daß mein Körper arbeitet.....

Ich hatt ja schon die letzten 1, 2 Wochen gemerkt, daß ich schneller "hochgeh" und deswegen auch jetzt beim höheren Puls eigentlich gleich schnell bin.....  

Egal, ich zieh das jetzt bis kurz vor Malle durch und schau was dann draus geworden ist.

@[email protected] Überholt mir heut net die Flugzeuge 

Nachtrag: @ [email protected] Hab grad mal in Dein Profil geschaut..Kanns wohl dann eher nicht am Samstag...


----------



## mafels (21. November 2004)

Hallo Ihr Samstag-/ Sonntagfahrer,

meine Schwiegereltern sind am Freitagabend eingetroffen und bleiben übers Wochenende, kann deswegen leider nicht mitfahren. Ich freue mich aber schon auf die nächste Woche, bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Bis nächste Woche.

Mario


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Überholt mir heut net die Flugzeuge


Nö, nö ... die ham uns nich auf die Startbahn gelassen  

War ne schön locker, entspannte Runde. Die wird demnächst als nightride wiederholt. Das is richtig interssant  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (21. November 2004)

Ahoi

@Google: am WE lass ich mal alles offen und entscheide mich dann kurzfristigt !
mal schauen wie der Freitag Abend wird     
Pause bei der Höchst i.Odw. Tour habe ich keine gemacht, bin durchgefahren.... 
verkürzen kann man die Tour kaum, da Höchst halt so weit entfernt ist ! ! !

@mafels: sobald ich eine Tour geplant habe, infomiere ich dich gerne.....

@Erdi01: es waren dann doch noch 101 km bei mir ! ! ! und die Temp. so zwischen -1C° und 3C°....

@Ippie: ich ruf dich die Tage mal an, muss da mal etwas mit dir bequatschen


Michael


----------



## SteelManni (21. November 2004)

@ Sakir,
Respekt  bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt  
fast 11 Stunden am Wochenende im Sattel, das muss Dir mal einer
nachmachen  
Wie machst du das bloss  mir sind heute morgen fast 
die Fußzehen abgefallen, und das nach "nur" 3 Stunden biken?

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (22. November 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie machst du das bloss  mir sind heute morgen fast
> die Fußzehen abgefallen, und das nach "nur" 3 Stunden biken?


Ahoi,

das ist ganz einfach, gute Kleidung, Mp3-Player, des öfteren eine neue Strecke und Spass am fahren haben... 
der Rest kommt von alleine *ggg*

Michael


----------



## Google (22. November 2004)

*diejetztschonzweiarmenkerlediesonntagnichtkönnen* (Googelchen und Ippichen) laden ein zur ultimativen, langweiligsten GA-Tour der BRD:

Hier gehts zur Gääähhntour 

Sie haben uns gewählt ??   Unser Beileid  Bitte bringen Sie schlechte Laune mit.


Nachtrag: Und wir gratulieren unserem Quälwutzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:

WP-Wochensieger


----------



## Ippie (22. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich zur Gääähhhhhhnnnnntortour eingetragen. Ich nehme wie immer Schlafsack und Zelt mit, falls uns die langeweile und Müdigkeit überrascht. Die Dunkelheit hat es auch schon ein paarmal geschafft!

guts nächtle

Volker


----------



## yakko (22. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *diejetztschonzweiarmenkerlediesonntagnichtkönnen* (Googelchen und Ippichen) laden ein zur ultimativen, langweiligsten GA-Tour der BRD:
> 
> Hier gehts zur Gääähhntour
> 
> ...



unter Vorbehalt sage ich zu, mache am Freitag die LD und dann genau in welchem Bereich ich fahren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *diejetztschonzweiarmenkerlediesonntagnichtkönnen* (Googelchen und Ippichen) laden ein zur ultimativen, langweiligsten GA-Tour der BRD:
> 
> Hier gehts zur Gääähhntour
> 
> ...


Der LMB-Eintrag ist wegen Veränderung der Software nun hier zu finden:

Gäääähhntour


----------



## Ippie (23. November 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

jetzt hat es mich erwischt. Ich habe einen ausgewachsenen Schnupfen  
Bis Samstag werde ich wohl eine Zwangspause einlegen. Ich hoffe, daß es beim Schnupfen bleibt. Bis jetzt sieht es gut aus.
Naja, lieber jetzt als vor Malle. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (24. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> jetzt hat es mich erwischt. Ich habe einen ausgewachsenen Schnupfen
> Bis Samstag werde ich wohl eine Zwangspause einlegen. Ich hoffe, daß es beim Schnupfen bleibt. Bis jetzt sieht es gut aus.
> ...


Dito. Nachdem meine Familie mich nun schon dreimal innerhalb zwei Monaten mit Bazillen vom allerfeinsten beschossen hat, hat sie es endlich geschafft, daß sich das Ganze seit dem WE eigentlich schon,  nun in einer Halsentzündung fest gemacht hat...Noch nix tragisches aber unangenehm wenn man mit einem 150 er Puls lange GA-Einheiten hecheln muß. Die gestrige Demotivation durch anfänglichen Dauerregen, diese eben beschriebene Halsentzündung und eine kleine Conversation mit meiner Frau haben mich zuhause bleiben lassen.

Und eben diese Verkettung der Umstände (sülz, sülz) hat mich heutemorgen dazu bewogen mal ne verdiente Bikepause einzulegen. 

Aber ich verspreche Euch und den EISBÄREN  : Am Samstag bin ich wieder voll da und blase zum ANGRIFF !!   (Kaum hab ich mich fürne Kleine Pause entschieden, schon bin ich wieder auf die Samstagstour heiß  )

Ich war gestern bei Tchibo und hab mir beheizbare Einlegesohlen geholt. Da hab ich noch ein Paar recht geeignet aussehende Handschuhe mitgenommen, die auch wasserdicht sein sollen. Freu mich schon alles zu testen. Endlich auch warme Füße  

@ Maixle @ Sorry das ich noch nicht auf Deine Stammtischanfrage geantwortet habe aber ich wollt mich mal zurück halten und abwarten was die anderen so meinen. Auch wenn die Resonanz gering war, können wir von meiner Warte gerne mal wieder einen machen. Kann ja jeder kommen wie er will und ich hab kein Problem auch mal beim Stammtisch mit 5 Leuten zu sein  

@ Jungs @ Mir fällt auf, daß viele von Euch  gestellte  Fragen nicht mehr beantworten. Manchmal reicht doch ein kurzes Ja oder Nein oder "ich wart mal ab was die anderen sagen". Meine Meinung  ......

Postet auch mal wieder was !! Mich persönlich interessiert es sogar wenn bei einem von Euch ein Pfurz quer sitzt...eeehrlich !!  In den letzten Wochen kam ich mir gar so oft als Alleinunterhalter vor und halt mich deshalb auch zukünftig mehr zurück.

@[email protected] Dein LD-Bericht ist Pflicht !!  

@[email protected] Was macht Deine Erkältung ?? Nächste Woche könnten wir doch mal wieder ne "Lupo is back Aufbautour" veranstalten.   Die Eisbären wären da in der Pflicht...Gell EddieL. ??


----------



## Ippie (24. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist es beim Schnupfen geblieben. Zum Glück. Seit heute hält die Nase nichts mehr vom laufen. Die letzten 2 Tage habe ich rund 20 Päckchen Tempos platt gemacht und das reicht auch. Aber so ist das bei mir immer
Sonst sehe ich am Samstag aus wie Rudolph mit der roten Nase. 
Also es geht vorwärts. Nichts steht der Samstagstour im Wege.

@[email protected] ich mache generell bei Erkältungen/Halsschmerzen eine Bike-Pause. Der Körper soll die Krankheit schnell überwinden und nicht noch durch Sport geschwächt werden. Also schön brav auf der Couch hocken (am besten mit zuckerhaltigen Leckereien)

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (24. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bikepause einzulegen.


Morsche.....

neee, ich habe nicht schon wieder Urlaub.. (weil ich um diese Uhrzeit hier schreibe)...
Ich bin Krankgeschrieben, mich hats voll erwisscht, schwere Grippe mit... habs vergessen, was noch alles.... jedenfalls ist es hoch ansteckend (danke meinem tollen Arbeitskollegen... der es vor mir hatte und damit arbeiten gegangen ist ! ) und daher werde ich wohl mal den einen oder anderen Tag pausieren müssen *heul*snief*wimmer*
ich muss diverse Antibiotika etc Futter.,... ein richtiger kleiner Medikamenten Shake....
Als nächstes muss ich mir auch endlich mal neue Reifen aufziehen, als ich das letzte mal unverhofft durch ein Dornengestrüpppppp gefahren bin (danke lieber Forstarbeiter) musste ich seitdem meine Reifen 4 mal flicken und habe bestimmt schon 20 Dornen daraus entfernt   

Ich habe mir auch nun endlich eine Rolle zugelegt " Cycleforce one " werde demnächst mein RR darauf montieren und dann bin ich mit dem Training nicht mehr Wetterabhängig....(schlechtes Wettergibts nett, nur falsche Kleidung)

@All: allen eine lieben schönen Gruss vom BIKERFUZZY ! ! ! wollte die Grüße eigentlich pers. weitergeben, das könnte dann aber noch dauern *gg*

@Google: wie lange heizen denn die Einlegesohlen ???? hast du an deinem Compi auch DVD Laufwerk, hätte da eventuell bissel Futter für deinen MP3-Player

@Ippie: meistens bin ich bei einer Krankheit 2-3 Tage RICHTIG platt und dann schlagartig wieder 100%tig i.O.... mal schauen wie es diesmal wird.....

P.S. danke für den Wochensieger, hatte es nichtmal gemerkt *ggg*

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich mache generell bei Erkältungen/Halsschmerzen eine Bike-Pause. Der Körper soll die Krankheit schnell überwinden und nicht noch durch Sport geschwächt werden. Also schön brav auf der Couch hocken (am besten mit zuckerhaltigen Leckereien)
> 
> bis denn
> 
> Volker


das ist genau richtig was Ippie schreibt  Mit Erkältung hat man nix auf dem Rad zu suchen ... auch wärend des Winterpokales, was hatt man davon wenn man sich eine Herzmuskelentzündung einfängt  

Toi toi toi ... is ne Erkältung bislang an mir vorbei gegangen, hoffe das bleibt so  und allen Anderen Gute Besserung.

Ob ich SA mit nach Miltenberg will weis ich noch net. Hab eingentlich in Moment genug von M. vielleicht vergnüg ich mich auf dem Renner ... mal sehen, Wetter spielt ja auch ne Rolle.

Heute und evtl. morgen wollte ich ne Runde drehen. Hatte das hier schon mal kund getan, aber ohne Reaktion bis lang ... werd wohl allein los müssen  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (24. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ Jungs @ Mir fällt auf, daß viele von Euch  gestellte  Fragen nicht mehr beantworten. Manchmal reicht doch ein kurzes Ja oder Nein oder "ich wart mal ab was die anderen sagen". Meine Meinung  .........


is mir auch schon aufgefallen aber vielleicht wird ja auch einiges überlesen. auf meine frage wegen dem kalender hatte ich immerhin 4x feedback... 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Was macht Deine Erkältung ?? Nächste Woche könnten wir doch mal wieder ne "Lupo is back Aufbautour" veranstalten.   Die Eisbären wären da in der Pflicht...Gell EddieL. ??


sehr gute idee  ich hatte übrigens vor meiner erkältung vor an der schlammsuhle oberhalb bad vilbel nochn paar fotos zu schiessen ( 0 x feedback) dass könnte ma da mit verbinden...


----------



## Google (24. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> is mir auch schon aufgefallen aber vielleicht wird ja auch einiges überlesen. auf meine frage wegen dem kalender hatte ich immerhin 4x feedback...
> 
> 
> sehr gute idee  ich hatte übrigens vor meiner erkältung vor an der schlammsuhle oberhalb bad vilbel nochn paar fotos zu schiessen ( 0 x feedback) dass könnte ma da mit verbinden...


 Huijuijui, da halt ich mich jetzt mal net zurück und geb noch heute Feedback:

Zu dem Kalender: Hab kein Feedback  gegeben aus dem gleichen genannten Grund wie bei Maixles Anfrage. Jetzt aber: Idee: Super ! Kosten: ziemlich teuer und lohnt sich für mich nur wenn ich auch des öfteren mit auffem Bild bin. Ich weiß, daß es so gut wie keine (gelungenen) von mir gibt. Tipp: Noch ne Saison warten, weitere Fotos schießen damit die Auswahl für alle größer wird. Noch en Tipp: Fotocollagen = viele Bilder

Zu Fotos Schlammsuhle: Hab ich wohl überlesen   Nix dagegen...Aber ich möchte gern aufgrund der ausgebrochenen Pestilenzia unter den Eisbären die Lupo is back Aufbautour in "Icebears are back  Aufbautour and Friends " umbenennen...


----------



## Sakir (24. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> schlammsuhle oberhalb bad vilbel nochn paar fotos zu schiessen ( 0 x feedback)


das ist so nicht ganz wahr.... 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (24. November 2004)

Hallo Jungs. gute Besserung an alle Schnupfen, Husten, Hals- und Grippeschmerzen geplagten von mir, der sich noch immer erfolgreich gegen Lupo`s Viren wehrenden Martina.   

Seid bitte vorsichtig mit der Planung der Samstags-Marathon-Tour und fahrt nur wenn ihr wirklich wieder fit seid. Das kriegt ihr allerdings bestimmt auch noch von euren Frauen zu hören.     

Erdie, wie ich schon am Montag gesagt hab will ich versuchen Wolfgang für ne kleine Runde zu motivieren, ich will doch endlich meine Heizsohlen ausprobieren  , ich hab sie am Montagabend noch zurechtgeschnitzt  .

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Lupo (24. November 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so nicht ganz wahr....
> 
> Michael


siehste ma wies geht. ich schliess mich da net aus....


----------



## Lupo (24. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Huijuijui, da halt ich mich jetzt mal net zurück und geb noch heute Feedback:
> 
> Zu dem Kalender: Hab kein Feedback  gegeben aus dem gleichen genannten Grund wie bei Maixles Anfrage. Jetzt aber: Idee: Super ! Kosten: ziemlich teuer und lohnt sich für mich nur wenn ich auch des öfteren mit auffem Bild bin. ...


hab schon nen paar bilder bearbeitet, natürlich soll jeder ma draufsein...


----------



## Lupo (24. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hab schon nen paar bilder bearbeitet, natürlich soll jeder ma draufsein...


und nochn paar...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2004)

Nachdem ja keiner mitwollte heute abend bin ich alleine los. 

Also es kostet schon Überwindung sich im dunklen, im diesigen, teils nebligen bei 0 Grad allein aufs Radl zu setzen und zu starten    ... Wenn man dann nach gut 3 Std. zu Hause ankommt dann füllt man sich     man hat seinen inneren Schweinehund überwunden.

Meine Klamotten  hängen im Bad und tropfen vor sich hin. Nich weil se gewaschen oder durchgeschwitzt sind, sondern weil sie gerade auftauen  Im Ernst der Nebel und Dunst hat sich abgesetzt und is durch den Fahrtwind angefroren. Meine Brille mußte ich unterwegs absetzen, hatte ja schließlich kein Eiskratzer bei  Die Handschuhe, der Helm, die Jacke alles wie mit Raureif überzogen. Das Radl is durch den Nebel, Wasser und Matsch richtig eingefroren, als ich das mitbekommen habe, habe ich hin und wieder mal die Bremse extra betätigt um zu sehen das sie noch geht.

Was mir noch aufgefallen is, dass fast jeder Jogger heute mir Licht auf em Kopp unterwegs is. Is ja eigentlich ganz gut aber wenn man auf ne Gruppe auffährt oder zufährt denkt man das is ne Discokugel, die guggen anscheinend überallhin nur nich nach vorn  und meine Klingel hat auch kein Mucks mehr von sich gegeben auch mit Raureif überzogen. Zum Glück hab ich ja im Freilauf ne eingebaute Klingel  Dann is aus der Discokugel ein Spotlich auf mich geworden ... DANKE 

Eins weis ich jetzt nach der Tour ... oft mach ich das nich ... jedenfalls nich allein  

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (25. November 2004)

Hallo Erdi, ich habs ja gewusst, du als Eisbärenhetzer bist noch ein Stück härter als die großen gefährlichen Eisbären selbst.   

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (25. November 2004)

@[email protected] So nicht. Sonst zerfleischen Dich die Eisbären.  Du hast auch noch den schlimmsten in Deiner Nähe. Lupo, schnapp sie Dir.  

und tschüß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (25. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] So nicht. Sonst zerfleischen Dich die Eisbären.  Du hast auch noch den schlimmsten in Deiner Nähe. Lupo, schnapp sie Dir.
> 
> und tschüß
> 
> Volker


dass überleg ich mir noch. schliesslich istsie unter 2 brüdern aufgewachsen, das prägt nachhaltig


----------



## Google (25. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dass überleg ich mir noch. schliesslich istsie unter 2 brüdern aufgewachsen, das prägt nachhaltig


Wahrscheinlich hatt es die beiden Brüder auch nachhaltig geprägt: "Jaa...Wir hatten eine schwere, schreckliche  Kindheit...Unsere große, böööse Schwester hat......"


----------



## Sakir (25. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Eins weis ich jetzt nach der Tour ... oft mach ich das nich ... jedenfalls nich allein


bald bin ich wieder gesund und dann können wir zusammen den schweinehund überwinden *g*
ich habe imo Zeit, mir ein paar Touren auszudencken, nicht das wir noch eine Spurrille auf den Weg nach Miltenberg fahren....

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> bald bin ich wieder gesund und dann können wir zusammen den schweinehund überwinden *g*
> ich habe imo Zeit, mir ein paar Touren auszudencken, nicht das wir noch eine Spurrille auf den Weg nach Miltenberg fahren....
> 
> Michael


Gute Idee  Du könnstest mir mal bitte das Overlay Deiner letzen Tour übern Otzberg, Höchst, Obernburg etc. schicken. Würde mich mal interessieren wo Du da genau lang bist. Dein GPS hats doch sicher aufgezeichnet. THX.

Und Ihr Eisbären zerfleischt mir die arme Miss Marple nett  Fahrt sobald Ihr wieder gesund seid mit, dann könnt Ihr Euch abreagieren. Und die Eisbärenhetzer fahren immer schön hinter Euch  

Mal sehen ob oder wo ich heut abend hinfahr  

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (25. November 2004)

Keine Angst Erdi, wer 2 freche Brüder hat nimmt es auch mit einem Eisbärenrudel  auf     , wo auch nur der virtuelle Eisbär Eddie fit ist und nachts genauso lange wie du durch die Landschaft fährt  .

Ich glaub heute Nacht wird es noch 1-2 Grad kälter als gestern und der schöne Vollmond wärmt leider auch nicht. Also schön warm anziehen und vielleicht nicht ganz solange fahren

Gruß Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2004)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub heute Nacht wird es noch 1-2 Grad kälter als gestern und der schöne Vollmond wärmt leider auch nicht. Also schön warm anziehen und vielleicht nicht ganz solange fahren
> 
> Gruß Martina


heut abend hat mich mein Nightride auf direktem Weg in die Schnitzel Ranch geführt  Zählt Extramkauing eigentlich zu den Alternativen Sportarten  

Haaa ... ich bin der Erste ... Gratulant

 *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH AN DIE QUÄLWUTZZZ ... *  

ich wünsch Dir in der Reihenfolge ...

      :kotz:      

Erdi01


----------



## Google (26. November 2004)

Michael, auch von mir

 AAALLES GUUDE ZU DEINEM GEBURDSDAACH  ​   
Das Du uns noch lange erhalten bleibst und wir tatsächlich nicht noch Spurrinnen nach Miltenberg fahren müssen 

Lass Dich als armes, krankes und jammerndes Geburtstagskind ein bisschen verwöhnen  , dann bist Du bald wieder auffem Damm


----------



## Lupo (26. November 2004)

da will ich mich natürlich gleich anschliessen:

 alles gute zum geburtstag, michael


----------



## Ippie (26. November 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

da denkste um 8:00 Uhr bist Du bei den ersten! Wieder nix.

 Haalllooo Michael, ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag + das übliche
Feier mal schön und laß Dich heute verwöhnen.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (26. November 2004)

Guten Morgen

    - - - danke danke danke für die vielen   - - -    

ich hoffe auch mal, das es bald mit dem     aufhört und ich wieder    kann !

bis dann Michael


----------



## Edith L. (26. November 2004)

Na ihr Südländer  , 
kaum wird's etwas maikühl, sind die Herren gleich verschnupft, tztztztz! So geht das aber nicht!   
Muss ich jetzt wohl mal ordentlich die Pranken kreisen lassen!  

@sakir
natürlich auch vom mir Alles Gute zum Burzeltag   und lass Dir mal den Pelz glatt streicheln, damit du bald wieder die Nase in den Wind strecken kannst! 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Ippie (26. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Eddie [email protected] laß Deine Pranken ruhig stecken. An morgen gibt's wieder Eisbärenpunkte. Wir hatten nur einen kleinen voradventlichen Eisbären-Winterschlaf eingelegt. So sind die Bären halt.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Ippie (26. November 2004)

Ich schon wieder,

ich bin morgen um 10:10 Uhr wieder an der Kilianusbrücke. Wie sieht es denn mit den anderen Miltenberg-Spurrillen-Racern aus. Mafels, Erdi, Yakko? 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Miss Marple (26. November 2004)

Hallo Sakir, alles Gute zum Geburtstag       und weiterhin gute Besserung wünscht dir Martina.

He ihr Eisbären, ihr kämpft mit unfairen Mitteln. Lupo´s Virenschleuder zeigt Wirkung, meine Nase tropft und Google nimm doch bitte die Nadel aus dem Kopf meiner Vodoo-Puppe ich hab gedacht du benutzt deren Magie nur gegen Winterpokalgegner  

Martina


----------



## mafels (26. November 2004)

Hallo Michael,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ich hoffe Du hast ganz viele Geschenke bekommen. Laß es Dir gut gehen.   



@[email protected] ich fahre am Samstag bei Euch mit. Ich warte um 10.00Uhr in Seligenstadt an der Fähre.

Viele Grüße Mario


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2004)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich fahre am Samstag bei Euch mit. Ich warte um 10.00Uhr in Seligenstadt an der Fähre.
> 
> Viele Grüße Mario


Na gut, ich fahr auch wieder mir. Hab keine Lust allein zu fahren. Bin auch um 10 in Seligenstadt Fähre.

@mafels ... wir könnten uns schon vorher treffen und zusammen nach Seligenstadt fahren. Vorschlag: 9:30 an der Kreuzung Nieder-Roden/Jügesheim (1. Kreuzung nahe Badesee)

Erdi01


----------



## mafels (26. November 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, ich fahr auch wieder mir. Hab keine Lust allein zu fahren. Bin auch um 10 in Seligenstadt Fähre.
> 
> @mafels ... wir könnten uns schon vorher treffen und zusammen nach Seligenstadt fahren. Vorschlag: 9:30 an der Kreuzung Nieder-Roden/Jügesheim (1. Kreuzung nahe Badesee)
> 
> Erdi01



Hallo Erdi01,
ich bin um 09:30Uhr an der Kreuzung, macht ja auch mehr Spass zusammen zu radeln.
Bis morgen dann.

Grüße Mario


----------



## yakko (26. November 2004)

Hallo,

ob ich morgen mitkomme weiß ich noch nicht, momentan spüre ich meine Oberschenkel extrem und wenn das bis morgen nicht anders wird, mache ich mir einen schönen Couchtag.
Hätte bei der LD nicht die 350 Watt bis zum Ende treten sollen   

Ergebnis davon ist übrigens, dass meine Grundlagenausdauer ziemlich schlecht ist (55% (194 W) bei Schwelle 1 - allerdings laut Tabelle war ich bei 200 W noch bei einem LAC von 1,63, so ganz ist mir das nicht klar, allerdings grade erst gesehen. Und hätte ich bei 300W aufgehört, wäre die Prozentzahl auch anders...)
GA1 Bereich jedenfalls 141-149, GA2 150-159. Somit bin ich die letzten Touren immer im GA2 Bereich gefahren.

Und auch wenn ich fast der letzte bin:   Michael, schnell wieder gesund werden 


René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (26. November 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch wenn ich fast der letzte bin:  Michael, schnell wieder gesund werden
> René


Ne biste nicht ;-) Sakir auch von mir alles, alles Gude 


Wegen Mildenberg

Ich denke ich werde auch mir fahren ) bin dann auch an der Kilianusbrücke
Auf welcher Seite muß ich den warten??!?!? 

Wenn ich nicht dabin weiter fahren, dann arbeite ich doch etwas zuhaus.

So long


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2004)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ich werde auch mir fahren ) bin dann auch an der Kilianusbrücke
> Auf welcher Seite muß ich den warten??!?!?
> 
> Wenn ich nicht dabin weiter fahren, dann arbeite ich doch etwas zuhaus.
> ...


Dettinger Seite  

Bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (27. November 2004)

Bin wohl nicht dabei, 5h Schlaf wird etwas wenig.


----------



## Google (27. November 2004)

Moin

Wetter sieht beschissen aus, bin in 5 Minuten trotzdem weg  Bei Dauerregen können wir immer noch umdrehen.

Bis gleich


----------



## Google (27. November 2004)

Hmmm...gleich hab ich drei Beiträge hintereinander aber lässt sich nicht vermeiden...

Die Mitenbergtour war wie immer super. Ist zwar immer der gleiche Weg, aber mit Abstand die beste Tour fürs GA1 fahren. Und wenn ein paar JUngs von Euch mitfahren, die Pause mit Cappu und Espresso......da bin ich schon voll zufrieden.  

Aber wegen meinen zwei letzten GA-Touren mach ich mir Gedanken...GA muß ich jetzt wie gesagt mit höheren Puls fahren und das macht mir ganz schön zu schaffen: schon die letzte Tour und diese Tour noch viel mehr.

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch froh über das Gel von Mario und das wir doch zusammen geblieben sind obwohl ich zu dem Zeitpunkt net wollte. Als die letzten von Euch in Seligenstadt abgebogen sind, hab ich erst gemerkt wie platt ich wirklich war...hab erst mal 5 Minuten Stretchspause an der Fähre eingelegt...jedenfalls hab ich mich dann heimgequält.

Hier daheim hat ich dann so ein starkes Ziehen in den Oberschenkeln, daß ich kaum noch stehen konnte. Krämpfe hatt ich auch schon.

Ich kapiers net. Da fährt man wochenlang GA, zum Dank sagt einem der Körper, daß man jetzt mit noch mehr Herzschlägen bei aber gleicher Leistungsausbeute fahren muß und anschließend aber mehr platt ist als davor  Laut LD besser geworden ????? Ich kapiers net...Sicher lags auch daran, daß ich mit dem Mtb mit mehr Reibungswiderstand als mit dem Cross fahre, ich heut erstmals 3 EB-Einheiten reingelegt habe.

Egal...ich fahr so wie die Auswertung es mir vorschreibt und dann schauen wir im Januar. Ich hoff mal es geht mit der HF wieder runter bei besserer Leistung, weniger Lactat und mehr Grundlage....

@ All, Wolfgang @ Ich bleib jetzt konsequent und fahr unter der Woche erst mal (oder immer noch) nur noch  GA mit Entwicklungsbereich. Tut mir leid. Keine Touren. Höchstens alle 2 Wochen am WE. Ja ich weiß....am Anfang tönte ich mal: "Ich fahr weiter Touren mit Euch" Wenn ich aber jetzt net konsequent an der Sache bleib, fahren mir die anderen Malleristis davon und...ich spür, daß ich jetzt mein Training durchziehen muß wenn ich weiter kommen will......ich will besser als letztes Jahr werden.

Na ja genug BlaBla gemacht, ich hoff ich langweil nicht die meisten mit diesem GA-Wahnsinn der hier schon seit Wochen herrscht. Für manche bestimmt schon das Unwort seit Monaten  

So, das wars zur Tour. Und jetzt:........


----------



## Google (27. November 2004)

@ All @ Beim Cappu im Miltenberg haben wir nochmal übern Stammtisch gesprochen. Wir werden einfach einen machen auch wenn sich net so viele dazu geäußert haben und wenn vielleicht auch weniger kommen. Wie gesagt: Ist eh kein Zwang und so viele kriegt man eh nicht immer an einem Tisch. Also:

Stammtisch am Mittwoch 08.12.04, 19:30 Uhr​Wo ? Ristorante "Zum Anker" in Hanau Klein-Auheim, Geleitstraße 4

Warum ? Weil die geile Pizzen und Supernudelgerichte machen 

Notiert es Euch schon mal. Ein LMB-Eintrag folgt in Kürze, ich informiere. Dann bitte eintragen damit ich weiß für wieviel Personen ich reservieren muß.

Außerdem werd ich diesmal wieder (hoffentlich) *jeden *  über PM über unseren Stammtisch informieren.

Bis spätestens zum 08.12.04   

@ Maixle @ Ich dreh Dir den Kopf rum wenn Du nicht kommst !! Der Donnerstag hätte bei mir nämlich trainingstechnisch und überhaupt besser gepasst.

Und tschö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (28. November 2004)

Sorry Jungs,

ich hab gestern mal den Ippie / Erdi gemacht   Ihr wisst schon, lang geschlafen. Meine zwei Hasen haben mal schön lange geschlafen  , war super!

Bin gestern Mittag eine Runde mit Günter und Steelmanni und noch ein paar anderen aus GK gefahren! War ne schöne runde über mein lieblings Berg  

Wegen der Weihnachtsfeier schau ich mal in meinen Kalender!

Adios


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2004)

Hi,

also die Miltenbergtour war wie immer. Bin auch Eure EB-Einheiten mitgegangen. Hab mal in die Tourdaten geschaut mit 44 Sachen die Straße lang, dass treibt den Puls schön hoch  

Als Mafels und ich von Seligenstadt nach Dudenhofen geradelt sind, sind wir im Wald mitten in eine Jagd geraten. Zum Glück war die schon abgeblasen und wir wurden nicht für Rehböcke oder sonst was schießwürdiges gehalten  Die waren bei Ihrer ... wie nennt man das ... Absch(l)ußfeier, so mit Lagerfeuer, Glühwein, Pferdegespannen und aufgebarten geschossenem Wild. Hatte ich bislang nur im Fernsehen gesehen und noch nicht live. 

@google ... wie schon gesagt bei nem vorweihnachtlichen Stammtisch bin ich dabei. Egal wann.  

Heute mach ich einen auf Faulpelz. Viel Lust auf nix. Vielleicht ein wenig Weihnachtsbeleuchtung anbringen, is ja schon 1. Advent  

Schöne Woche ...

Erdi01


----------



## jschuetter (28. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mich nach meiner Renovierung und dem Umzug mal melden. Wenn ich in den Kisten meine Fahrradkleidung wieder finde, kann ich endlich wieder (nach gut 8 Wochen) mein Rad bewegen.
Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis ich meine Kondition aufgebaut habe.

Gruß
  Jörg


----------



## Google (29. November 2004)

So Jungs,

der Stammtisch ist im LMB eingetragen. Bitte tragt Euch ein wenn Ihr kommen wollt, damit ich weiß für wieviel Personen ich reservieren muß:

STAMMTISCH 

@[email protected] Na dann sehen wir Dich ja irgendwann mal wieder auf einer Tour von uns   

Und dann mußt ich den Lupo mal über unsere Ultratouren aufklären. Was der immer meint wie langweilig unsere Touren seien   

Wolfgang mal Spass beiseite....Wir haben eigentlich immer viel Spass in der Gruppe. Babbeln macht auch mal Spass. Fahr doch mal  mit, dann weißte ob 's Dir wirklich net gefällt.


----------



## Ippie (29. November 2004)

Morsch ' n zusammen,

die Miltenbergtour hat meinen Muskeln gut zugesetzt. Besonders ab Mainflingen ist mir die Zeit etwas knapp geworden. Da bin ich halt etwas schneller gefahren.  Als ich nach dem Duschen die Treppe runter gelaufen bin, waren die Beine recht wackelig. Das war mal wieder eine verschärfte Tour. Aber schön wie immer. 
Abends gabs auf'm Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt noch 2 Glühwein (die haben auch schon gereicht).

Stammtisch geht klar. Ich habe Zeit.

@[email protected] wenn Du den Ippie/Erdi gemacht hast, habe ich den Barracuda/Google gemacht. Zu nachtschlafender Zeit aufgestanden.

so jetzt muß ich mal was arbeiten. Da es gestern auf der Hochzeitsfeier etwas später wurde, haben meine Tochter und Frau sich einen Tag frei genommen. Und ich muß die Kohlen wieder aus dem Feuer holen und malochen. Aber dafür  fahre ich nach Malle  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## yakko (29. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Stammtisch am Mittwoch 08.12.04, 19:30 Uhr​Wo ? Ristorante "Zum Anker" in Hanau Klein-Auheim, Geleitstraße 4
> 
> Warum ? Weil die geile Pizzen und Supernudelgerichte machen
> 
> Und tschö...



Ich bin mal wieder nicht dabei, der ganze Dezember ist fast schon ausgebucht...


----------



## Ippie (29. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Schade, daß Du nicht kommst. Ist der letzte Stammtisch vor Malle oder Angst wegen Deiner LD   Doch so schlecht, tsetsetse!   

@[email protected] ich habe mich eingetragenzum Stammtisch

und weg

Volker (kleiner Scherzkeks)


----------



## Sakir (29. November 2004)

Ahoi,



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich halt etwas schneller gefahren.  Als ich nach dem Duschen die Treppe runter gelaufen bin, waren die Beine recht wackelig.


irgendwie ist das doch dann ein tolles Gefühl... total kaputt aber saugeil *ggg*

Stammtisch.... hmmm Mittwoch... hmmm... o.k. trage mich dann mal ein !

@jschuetter: dann such mal deine klamotten und komm mit... *ggg* wäre schön ! ! !

@Erdi01: das habe ich mit so einer Jagd auch schon erlebt... an der "B" Strecke... als ich aus dem Wald richtig heimat radelte, fiel mir ein Schild auf, das mittig auf dem weg stand... im vorbeifahren schaut ich zurück und sah "VORSICHT TREIBJAGT" ...... URGS....... irgendwie schon komisch, das es das EINZIGSTE schild auf den Wegen war....

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. November 2004)

Ihr LD Spezialisten,

lasst den Jungen hier mal nicht im Regen stehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143884

Ciao


----------



## KillerN (30. November 2004)

Kommen noch mehr zur Nikolaustour ??

Ich werde mal meine Digi mitnehmen und mach mal paar Fotos, hoffe es lässt sich einer finden der auch das ein oder andere von mir macht   

Bin schon ziemlich gespannt auf das Tourprofil, hoffe es geht lange hoch und dann technisch wieder runter   

Achso, ich habe mir vorgenommen auch mal die Miltenberg Tour mitzufahren, wenns mal wieder so weit ist und kein Regen in sicht ist, werde ich mitfahren   

Bis denne

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (30. November 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen noch mehr zur Nikolaustour ??
> 
> Ich werde mal meine Digi mitnehmen und mach mal paar Fotos, hoffe es lässt sich einer finden der auch das ein oder andere von mir macht


gut dassdes erwähnt hast  da bauch ich meine net mitzuschleppen. was hasten für eine?



			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon ziemlich gespannt auf das Tourprofil, hoffe es geht lange hoch und dann technisch wieder runter   ...
> Bis denne
> 
> Grüße
> ...


da kannste bei laufand eigentlich sicher sein dasses net langweilig wird


----------



## Lupo (30. November 2004)

hab garnet gemerkt dass martina noch eingeloggt war


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen noch mehr zur Nikolaustour ??
> 
> Ich werde mal meine Digi mitnehmen und mach mal paar Fotos, hoffe es lässt sich einer finden der auch das ein oder andere von mir macht
> 
> ...


Was ich dieses WE mache, entscheide ich kurzfristig. Wenn evtl. der Michael wieder fitt ist und selbst ne längere Tour einstellt fahre ich da mit. Ansonsten entscheide ich mich für ne GA-Tour auf eigene Faust oder  für Eure Tour und werde eben meinen mom Prinzipien untreu....

@[email protected] Schaun wir mal wegen Miltenberg...wir sind die halt schon jetzt oft gefahren. Aber wenn der Sakir wieder auffem Damm ist, kannste geren ne andere Ultratour genauso mitmachen. Sind alle nach Zombiemuster gestrickt  Weißt schon   

@ Ippie,Erdie, Mafels, etc @ Was wollt Ihr am WE machen ???




			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hab garnet gemerkt dass martina noch eingeloggt war


Ich dacht auch schon...Was hatten die jetzt fürn maskulinen Släng (oder Sleng ?) auf einmal drauf. Hatte schon Befürchtungen, daß seien erste Auswirkungen des mountainbikens.


----------



## Lupo (1. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich dacht auch schon...Was hatten die jetzt fürn maskulinen Släng (oder Sleng ?) auf einmal drauf. Hatte schon Befürchtungen, daß seien erste Auswirkungen des mountainbikens.


ach, ich wusste garnet dass mein schreibstil meine männlichkeit dermassen unterstreicht  
heisst dass jetzt in umgekehrter relation dass, wenn einer schreibt wie die 12 jährigen mädels in ihre poesiealben, irgendwas mit der satteleinstellung net gestimmt hat?


----------



## yakko (1. Dezember 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ach, ich wusste garnet dass mein schreibstil meine männlichkeit dermassen unterstreicht
> heisst dass jetzt in umgekehrter relation dass, wenn einer schreibt wie die 12 jährigen mädels in ihre poesiealben, irgendwas mit der satteleinstellung net gestimmt hat?



Es war schon zu erkennen das es nicht der übliche Schreibstil von Martina war   

Das mit der Satteleinstellung kann ja mal jemand testen und seine Erfahrungen hier kundtun...


----------



## KillerN (1. Dezember 2004)

@Lupo Habe ne IXUS 430 (4 Megapixel), sollte reichen


----------



## Lupo (1. Dezember 2004)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo Habe ne IXUS 430 (4 Megapixel), sollte reichen


jo, denk ich auch  da brauch ich meine net mitzuschleppen. wennde wilst drück ich dann auch mal auf den auslöser  

@yakko: und ich denk manchmal hier sind schon einige am testen   
neeeeeeeeeeeeeee, namen werden natürlich keine genannt


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ippie,Erdie, Mafels, etc @ Was wollt Ihr am WE machen ???


wenn Sakir fit ist könnten wir seine Zwingenbergtour nachholen, wenn er will   Falls net, dann von Höchst nach Obernburg durchs Mömlingtal, das kenn ich selber. Geht aber Beides sicher net ohne HM, aber scheee is es trotzdem.

Erdi01


----------



## mafels (1. Dezember 2004)

@ Ippie,Erdie, Mafels, etc @ Was wollt Ihr am WE machen ???


Ich fahr am WE auf jeden Fall mit, wenn Ihr was plant.
Ansonsten laufe ich am Sa.+So.
Würde mir aber nicht soviel Spass machen.

@google hab mich für den Stammtisch eingetragen.

Ciao Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für das WE hätte ich auch Lust für eine schöne Tour. Wenn möglich keine GA1-Tour. Erdis Vorschlag gefällt mir. Ansonsten schaue ich mal alleine am Hahnenkamm vorbei und fahre Rückersbacher Schlucht oder so.

Gestern wollte ich 3 Intervalle GA2 und EB im Verhältnis 2:1 fahren. Nach dem zweiten Intervall habe ich unmotiviert und doch naßgeschwitzt aufgegeben. Extrem hart für Körper und dem Kopf. Ich muß doch draußen fahren. Das bekomme ich auf der Rolle nicht hin. Die EB-Motivation ist im Indoorbereich im Keller. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Sakir fit ist könnten wir seine Zwingenbergtour nachholen, wenn er will   Falls net, dann von Höchst nach Obernburg durchs Mömlingtal, das kenn ich selber. Geht aber Beides sicher net ohne HM, aber scheee is es trotzdem.
> 
> Erdi01


Wieviel Km und Hm haben denn die Touren in etwa ??

@[email protected] Auch wenn ich net genau weiß wieviel Km obige Touren haben, würd ich mal behaupten, daß die so lang sind das Dir gar nix anderes als GA übrigbleibt. Sonst kackt man nämlich ab.

Das das mit den Intervallen auf der Rolle nix wird, hab ich mir schon gedacht  Am gescheitesten such man sich draussen ne schöne Tour raus.

Kann sein das ich am Sonntag (wieder) nicht kann. Heutabend weiß ich mehr. Ich werd schauen müssen was im Angebot ist


----------



## maixle (1. Dezember 2004)

Gudde,

sorry, dass ich mich nicht mehr um den Stammtisch gekümmert habe. Bin aber im Moment total überladen mit Projektarbeit und war die letzten Tage auch noch geschäftlich in Paris (naja, das war natürlich alles andere als eine Strafe -> damit hier keine Zweifel aufkommen: ich habe da natürlich seriös gearbeitet ). Daher gilt mein ganzer Dank für die Orga dem Google .

@Google: Vielen Dank nochmal. Der Tag passt mir auch optimal...und meinen Kopf möchte ich auch noch ein Weilchen behalten  .

@Fahrradprojektende:...endlich ist es vollbracht. Mein neues Bike (Kona Explosif 05) steht jetzt endlich zusammengebaut und fahrbereit zuhause . Ein super Teil in Titanlackierung und einem wunderschönen Rohrsatz. Bilder folgen die Tage .

@Steelmanni: Da steht einer gemeinsamen Explosif-Ausfahrt nichts mehr im Wege. Sollte es nicht zeitnah klappen, kannst Du gerne mal bei mir zum "Sabbern" vorbeikommen  .

@Sakir: Wenn auch etwas verspätet: Auch von mir meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und Gottes Segen .

So, jetzt wieder mal was schaffen.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel Is Real


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Km und Hm haben denn die Touren in etwa ??
> 
> @[email protected] Auch wenn ich net genau weiß wieviel Km obige Touren haben, würd ich mal behaupten, daß die so lang sind das Dir gar nix anderes als GA übrigbleibt. Sonst kackt man nämlich ab.


also, nachdem sich abzeichnet, dass Sakir krankheitsbedingt zum WE noch ausfällt  und wir uns auf den SA verständigt haben stelle ich zwei Alternativen zur Wahl. Wie gesagt ohne HM gehts nich, finde aber macht nix, darf ruhig mal ein bisschen Berg zwischen sein.

1. HU-quer zum Niddastausee-Nidda zurück nach HU
2. HU-DTZ-Höchst-Mömling bis Obernburg-Main bis HU

Beide Touren ca. 140 KM bei ca. 800 HM. Start HU spätestens 9:30

Mein Favorit ist Nummer EINS

Jetzt seid Ihr dran ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. HU-quer zum Niddastausee-Nidda zurück nach HU
> 2. HU-DTZ-Höchst-Mömling bis Obernburg-Main bis HU
> 
> Beide Touren ca. 140 KM bei ca. 800 HM. Start HU spätestens 9:30
> ...



@[email protected] Dir nochmals gute Besserung. Wie ich Dich kenne würdest Du lieber ordentlich biken. 

@[email protected] Nr. 1 wäre auch mein (Zweitfavorit). Aber ich bring da jetzt noch ne Tour ins Spiel weil ich die letzten beiden ja net sooo vertragen hab: Kinzigstausee. War doch auch ganz nett. Oder ??

Wenns sein muß, ich werd auch die Nr. 1 überstehen ( Aber bei 140 Km und 800 hm werd nicht nur ich ziemlich groggy sein  ). Außerdem brauch ich auf halber Strecke dann aber unbedingt ne Pause. Und ich geh mal davon aus, daß wir lange unterwegs sein werden und das es bei einer Startzeit von 9:30 in de Dunkelheit reingeht. Also dann bitte mit Funzelpflicht sonst wirds auffemn Rückweg stressig.

Aus der Abstimmung könnt Ihr mich allerdings lassen, wenns ein Sonntag wird. Da kann ich jetzt nämlich definitiv net.


----------



## Sakir (1. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Dir nochmals gute Besserung. Wie ich Dich kenne würdest Du lieber ordentlich biken.


das kannst du laut sagen... die temp. draussen und ich sitz hier fest....  
aber die Gesundheit rück immer näher und dann kann mich keiner mehr bremsen wieder ordentlich Punkte für den WP zu machen ! ! !
Pause ist bei solchen Touren schon was wichtiges..zumindest mal anhalten und sich ein paar min. die Füsse vertreten und/oder was zu sich nehmen !
am besten noch eine kl. Thermoskanne mit heissem Tee mitgenommen... das wirkt bestimmt wunder bei den Temperaturen !
mit der beleuchtung haste wohl recht, es wird mittlerweile wirklich früh dunkel und wenn man dann um 9:30 startet ist man ruckzuck erst um 17-18uhr daheim (jehh nach pause strecke etc.)... ich finde aber, es reicht da auch so eine kleine z.B. "Sigma Cubelight" Beleuchtung.... 

Hast du denn mal die FussBrutzler getestet ???

ich habe mir auch welche zum Geb. schencken lassen... aber nicht die von Tchibo, weil mir der Akku nicht ganz so gepasst hat ! ich mag da lieber welche, die ich wechsel kann (Akku)... jedenfalls habe ich mir beim "E" ein paar bestellt und hoffe sie kommen bald.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (1. Dezember 2004)

N' abend zusammen,

die Erdi-Touren hören sich beide gut an. Wichtig ist nur der Samstag. Sonntag Abend kommt bei uns der Nikolaus und da wollte ich nicht zu spät Zuhause sein. Also Samstag paßt. Bin ich um 9:30 Uhr bei Google. Kinzig-Stausee reizt mich nicht so. Ein bißchen Flach und ich mag doch die Berge  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## mafels (2. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> N' abend zusammen,
> 
> die Erdi-Touren hören sich beide gut an. Wichtig ist nur der Samstag. Sonntag Abend kommt bei uns der Nikolaus und da wollte ich nicht zu spät Zuhause sein. Also Samstag paßt. Bin ich um 9:30 Uhr bei Google. Kinzig-Stausee reizt mich nicht so. Ein bißchen Flach und ich mag doch die Berge
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich schließe mich ippie an. Die beiden Touren sind ok, würde auch gern mal wieder bergiger fahren, kann nur am samstag.
grüße Mario


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. HU-quer zum Niddastausee-Nidda zurück nach HU
> Beide Touren ca. 140 KM bei ca. 800 HM. Start HU spätestens 9:30
> 
> Mein Favorit ist Nummer EINS
> ...


O.K. da die Tendenz zur ersten Tour geht, behaupte ich jetzt mal  habe ich sie ins LMB gesetzt. Auf viele Mitfahrer und das Ihr Euch fleisig eintragt  

Da wir wahrscheinlich in die Dunkelheit geraten ist es ratsam ne Notbeleuchtung mitzunehmen. Hoffe ich finde selber eine  

Ich selbst werd mim Auto bis HU kommen. Parkplatz unter Autobahnbrücke.

Also dann bis Samstag ...

Erdi01


----------



## Edith L. (2. Dezember 2004)

*@Eisbären*
So Freunde der gehobenen Biketouristik! 
Schlage vor, es wird sich am WE mal wieder ein bisschen mehr auf's biken konzentriert und angestrengt!   
Es bieten sich bei Euch schliesslich genug Touren fürs WE an. Dabei darf der Puls auch mal über die GA-Grenzen getrieben werden. Ist auch mal ein bisschen Abwechslung zum blossen GA fahren! Von der reinen GA-Lehre rückt man sowieso wieder ab und empfiehlt durchaus etwas abwechslungsreichere Trainingseinheiten.    
Google, wolltest Du nicht immer vor mir sein? tststs!  
Ippie, runter von der Rolle und raus ins tatsächliche Bikerleben! Rollebiken macht rammdössig, depressiv und "hausstaubverseuchte" Lungen!  
Lupo fährt das, was er unter _mountainbiketour_ versteht!  Insbesondere was ihm Spass macht 
Sakir, macht ne ausgiebige Vitamin-C Kur und bikt erst wieder richtig, wenn er wirklich gesund ist! Sonst hängt Dir ne verschleppte Erkältung über den ganzen Winter am "Hinterrad"! 

Und.....zieht an einem Strang!  

Ende der Durchsage! 

Weitermachen!

 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Hugo (2. Dezember 2004)

servus ihr eisbaeren.

wollt nur ma kurz fragen ob einer weiss was mim tboy los is...hab dem schon ein paar e-mails geschrieben, sms etc. aber keine antwort bekommen(im zeitraum der letzten 3 wochen in etwa) hier lesen tut man momentan auch nix von ihm

is der grad in nem geheimen trainingslager oder liegt er im krankenhaus, oder macht grad ne kreuzfahrt....weiss jemand was

P.S.
an die nachtfahrer:
es findet bald wieder ne trailtech sammelbestellung statt(siehe elektroforum...xenonlampe mit allem(bis auf akku) fuer 150E kompl.)


----------



## Sakir (2. Dezember 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Sakir, macht ne ausgiebige Vitamin-C Kur und bikt erst wieder richtig, wenn er wirklich gesund ist! Sonst hängt Dir ne verschleppte Erkältung über den ganzen Winter am "Hinterrad"!


das ist sicher, wenn ich wieder Gesund bin, purzeln kräftig die Punkte ! ! !

@Hugo: keine Ahnung was mit tboy0709 ist !

Michael


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2004)

@ Erdie @ Hab mich schon eingetragen. Wegen des Treffpunktes. Mußt Du net eh bei mir vorbei   Wir könnten uns doch dann alle beim Google treffen    Oder was haste vor ??

@[email protected] ´Mit den Bruzzlern bin ich noch in der Testphase. Bei Kälte reicht auf Dauer nicht  die Stufe 1, ich werd nochmal mit Stufe 2 testen..da sollen die Akkus ja noch immerhin 3,5 Stunden halten.



			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Google, wolltest Du nicht immer vor mir sein? tststs!


Klar  Immer am Ende des Winterpokals


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdie @ Hab mich schon eingetragen. Wegen des Treffpunktes. Mußt Du net eh bei mir vorbei   Wir könnten uns doch dann alle beim Google treffen    Oder was haste vor ??


O.K. ich komm zu Dir gefahren  Halt mir nen Parkplatz frei  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. ich komm zu Dir gefahren  Halt mir nen Parkplatz frei
> 
> Erdi01


Ich versuche meine bestes 

@[email protected] Wenn Du auch bei mir starten willst, ruf mich einfach an wegen der Wegerklärung.

Gestern war mein erster Trainingstag seit der LD  wo ich mich bis zum Schluß körperlich stabil gefühlt hab. Vielleicht gabs ja ein kleines "Klick"  Und die brennenden Oberschenkel nach der Tour sind ganz klar von den EB-Einheiten..da scheint sich auch was zu tun.

Mal schauen was wie ich mich morgen nach der Ultratour fühle.....

@[email protected] nochmal drüber nachgedacht was Du gestern geschrieben hast wegen der GA-Touren und des richtigen Mountainbikens vom Lupo. 

Klar ist es am schönsten durchs Gelände zu heizen wie es Spass macht. Mach ich ja eigentlich auch viel lieber. Aber ich habe ne andere Geschichte wie z.B. Lupo...zumindest glaub ich das. Vor 3-4 Jahren hatt ich noch 20 Kg mehr auf den Rippen, hab vor vier Jahren noch 1,5 -2 Päckchen Kippen gequalmt. Sport hatt mir schon immer Spass gemacht, aber ich stand mir die ganzen Jahre selbst im Weg und hatte es bis vor 3 Jahren nicht geschafft, körperlich stabil zu sein. Mal Sport und gesund leben, mal wieder nix machen, 3-4 mal pro Jahr richtig gefressen und zugenommen, Raubbau am Körper betrieben. Mit Mitte 30 hab ich endlich das geschafft was ich eigentlich schon immer wollte: Fit und gesund zu sein, sich körperlich, und daraus resultierend, auch geistig wohl zu fühlen...

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, Endorfine begleiten und inspirieren mich den ganzen Tag....schon irgendwie geil  

Jetzt wo ich eigentlich da bin wo ich schon immer sein wollte, kann ich das nochmal in Angriff nehmen was ich schon immer mal erleben und machen wollte: sich bei großen Events körperlich herausfordern und vielleicht ein bisschen besser sein als der Durchschnitt. Das ist mein Ehrgeiz, der mich dazu bewegt langweilige GA-Touren zu machen   Vielleicht auch weil ich 39 bin. Männer sollen in diesem Alter ja so Ihre Probleme haben.....  

Da komm ich auch wieder von runter....aber nie so richtig...Ich werd bestimmt immer mal bei einigen Maras mitmachen aber mein Schwerpunkt wird wieder das Touren werden  

Also lasst den Google seine Hörner abstossen. Irgendwann wird er wieder in seinen Heimathafen einlaufen   

Hmmm..irgendwie kann ich mich mit Posts nicht zurückhalten......


----------



## Ippie (3. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

morgen bin ich um 9:25 Uhr bei Google. Ich freue mich wieder auf eine schöne Tour. 

Was meine Ziele angehen, läuft es in die Richtung von Google. Ich kann nicht einfach nur aus Spaß fahren (auf Dauer). Ich brauche feste Ziele. In bin ein sehr prakmatischer Typ, der ohne Ziele nichts anfängt oder weiterführt. So sinnlose Sachen wie spazieren gehen, was kein Sport ist, fast keine Kalorien verbraucht, kein Wegeziel hat (Sonntags-Spaziergang), tue ich sehr sehr ungern und kosten wirklich Überwindung. 
Zur Zeit habe ich ein Motivationsloch. Zur Zeit ist in der Firma die Hölle (Messe, Jahresabschluß, Weihnachtsbesuche bei Kunden, etc.) los und die privaten Termine sind im Dezember auch mehr als sonst. Da muß ich und will ich das biken etwas zurückstellen, da es unter Zeitdruck eh keinen richtigen Spaß macht. Gestern nach der Messe war ich so kaputt, da war nichts mit Sport drin. 
Eddie L. hat recht, die Rolle ist ein Notnagel und kein Sportobjekt auf Dauer. Raus in die Natur ist das Motto. 

@[email protected] keine Ahnung, was mit T-boy ist. Nichts mehr seit 13.11. gehört und gesehen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (3. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht einfach nur aus Spaß fahren (auf Dauer). Ich brauche feste Ziele. In bin ein sehr prakmatischer Typ, der ohne Ziele nichts anfängt oder weiterführt. So sinnlose Sachen wie spazieren gehen, was kein Sport ist, fast keine Kalorien verbraucht, kein Wegeziel hat (Sonntags-Spaziergang), tue ich sehr sehr ungern und kosten wirklich Überwindung.


Morsche.....
da kann ich dir nur RECHT geben ! ! !

@Google: wie waren gestern deine Füsschen ??? hat die Stufe 2 gereicht ?

Michael


----------



## Edith L. (3. Dezember 2004)

Ups, in ein "Wespennest" wollte ich jetzt nicht stolpern!  

Im WP kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man teilweise mechanisch oder "authistisch" seine Runden dreht. Das muss man mögen, ansonsten hasst man es.
Ich kenne meine GA-Strecken, insbesondere auch den hiesigen Mittellandkanal   nebst sämtlicher Varianten mittlerweile in und auswendig! Da kann durchaus schon mal auf einigen Teilstücken, besonders auf dem Rückweg der ein oder andere Fluch ausgesprochen werden oder ein bisschen Langeweile aufkommen! Da hilft mal ein bisschen Abwechslung in Form einer richtigen und das Herz erfreuenden Ballerrunde durch die Pampa oder der Wechsel auf's RR. 
Rennen und Mara's bin ich früher schon gefahren, bis ne Schleimbeutelentzündung und der Beruf erstmal ne 1-2 jährige Pause verordnete. So und nun ist das Ziel im nächsten Jahr die Trails und HM besser zu bügeln, vielleicht auch mal wieder einen Mara! Wir werden sehen! 

Im Übrigen sind wir wohl im vergleich zu letztem Jahr schon im November auf einem höheren Niveau gefahren!

So genug sentimentales Gequatsche!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2004)

So, bei mir is alles startklar für die morgige Tour. Heckträger auf Auto, Radl geputzt und Schutzbleche drauf. Sieht s c h e i s s e (ha, Zensur überlistet) aus  aber wenn der Kerl ein wenig säuberer bleibt, dann kann man damit leben. Notbeleuchtung hab ich mir auch extra angeschafft, läd noch und hoffentlich vergess ich se net  

@google ... leg doch mal mein Flite zurecht, dass ich den morgen ins Auto schmeiß. Den brauch ich demnächst für mein Hardtail.

CU

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

der guten Form halber mal kurzer Bericht unserer Tour  

Nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten ... Langschläfer (ippie hat gar nich aus dem Bett gefunden  ), Verfahrer  sind wir dann doch noch gestartet. Von HU quer zum Niddastausee über Feld- Wald- Wiesenwege, auch mal Straße und Stück Vulkenradweg. Einmal um den See und den R4 an der Nidda lang bis Illbenstadt, dort dann quer abgekürzt zum Main nach HU, dunkel wars mittlerweile. Meine Notbeleuchtung is wirklich nich mehr als ne Notbeleuchtung. Aber wir hatten Simon bei, der hat mit seiner Lupine die Nacht zum Tag gemacht, Schitt das die so teuer is  

Ach ja unsere Cappupause gab es auch, in Nidda ... diesmal wieder lecker.

Fahrzeit für Jeden min. 24 Punkte  

Und Schutzbleche so beschissen sie auch aussehen, wirken Wunder  

So Ihr Langschläfer, Kranke und Sonstige Drückeberger, jetzt könnt Ihr Euch wieder ärgern  

Auf zum nächsten WE ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Dezember 2004)

ich nochmal guggt mal hier unter Radtouren mit dem GPS  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (5. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

nach dem ich gestern ausgeschlafen hatte (Wecker ging zwar um acht, bin aber wieder eingeschlafen), fuhr ich alleine mal wieder auf den geliebten Hahnenkamm in Verbindung mit dem Kahlgrund. Ich bin gemütlich um 11:45 Uhr gestartet und war vor der Dunkelheit wieder Zuhause. Ich muß sagen, daß mir gie gestrige Tour wieder einen kleinen Motivationsschub gegeben hat. Ich kam ohne Probleme alle Steigungen hoch. Konnte den EB-Bereich schön lange ohne Probs fahren und es hat auch noch Spaß gemacht. Ich bin gestern fast nur GA2 und EB gefahren. In den letzten 8 Wochen waren ja nur noch am WE die langen Touren im GA1. Und unter der Woche immer das gleiche. Meine Hausrunde nach Trainingsplan. Das war vielleicht doch immer zu eintönig diese Kombination (nicht die Samstagstouren). Vielleich lege ich am WE  ab und zu mal so eine Bergtour ein. Übrigens habe ich gestern meinen Sattel ca. 2cm nach vorne gestellt. Bei den flachen Touren war die Sitzposition OK. Aber am Berg war ich viel zu weit hinten. Irgendwie waren die Arme zu kurz.  Jetzt ist es viel besser. Vielleicht muß ich noch ein Stück nach vorne, aber das muß ich erst noch testen. Cappu-Pause habe ich auf dem Hahnenkamm gemacht und der hat genauso beschissen geschmeckt, wie in Ilbenstadt.   

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo @ all,  
hab mich grad auch zum Stammtisch eingetragen  
Ich hoffe der Anker ist leicht zu finden in Kl. Auheim?  
@Barracuda, ich hol Dich am Mi. so gegen 18:45Uhr ab!?!  
Gestern und heute hab ich mal wieder ausreichend Hm rund um meinen
geliebten Hausberg gemacht!  
Nach gut 2 Stunden sterben die Zehen aber so langsam ab, auch mit
Neopren und Einlagen!  
Die Wege am Hahnenkamm sind teilweise auch noch recht tief!
@maixle, kannst Du nicht mit dem Bike zum Stammtisch kommen?  
"sabber" ich muß das Teil unbedingt mal sehen!  
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2004)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> hab mich grad auch zum Stammtisch eingetragen
> Ich hoffe der Anker ist leicht zu finden in Kl. Auheim?


Ihr kommt ja von der Limesbrücke...einfach über die Bahngleise nach Kleinauheim rein, immer der Hauptstrasse folgend. Der Anker ist das erste Haus auf der linken Seite direkt nach der einzigen beampelten Kreuzung.

Wenn Ihr von der B 43a kommt, dann Steinheim/Klein-Auheim abfahren. Es gibt 2 Wege nach der Autobahnabfahrt:

 Entweder fahrt Ihr kurz vorm Ortseingang Steinheim rechts ab nach Klein-Auheim, die Villa Stokkum seht Ihr dabei genau vor Euch, Ihr lasst sie dann links liegen.....einfach der Strasse folgen, von dieser Richtung aus ist der Anker das letzte Haus auf der rechten Seite vor der einzigen beampelten Kreuzung.

 Oder Ihr fahrt nach der A-abfahrt direkt in das Wohngebiet in den Pfützenweg. Komplett durchfahren bis es nicht mehr geht, dann links ab in die Fasaneriestrasse. An der nächsten Ampel links abbiegen, der Anker ist direkt nach dem Abbiegevorgang auf der linken Seite.

Noch Fragen ? Anrufen


----------



## sipemue (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

wollte nochmal sagen, dass mir die Tour am Samstag Spaß gemacht hat   
Die "berühmten" 24 Std. später hat auch ein angenehmes Prickeln in den Muskeln eingesetzt.

Falls ihr mal Lust+Intesse habt eine schöne Tagestour im Taunus zu machen, gebt mir bescheid. Ich würde dann eine Tour zusammenstellen ... allerdings mit weniger km, dafür aber mehr hm   

Bis demnächst,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mafels (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Simon,

hast gut reingepasst in die Gruppe. Ich melde mich bestimmt mal bei Dir, um eine Runde im Taunus zu drehen.

P.S Hab noch nie solche Radfahrerbeine gesehen. Alle Achtung.

@all  Danke, dass Ihr auf mich gewartet habt. Vor allem google der extra noch mal zurück gefahren ist, um mich abzuholen.

Tour hat wieder viel Spass gemacht. 


Grüße Mario.


----------



## sipemue (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle von der Samstagstour,

das war übrigens das 24 Std. Rennen, von dem ich gesprochen habe. Habe gerade auf der Homepage entdeckt, dass man sich schon anmelden kann:

http://www.singletrail.net/

Ich werde es als Einzelstarter versuchen   
Letztes Jahr bin ich ja noch im Team gestartet ...

Bei eurer Kondi wäre so ein Rennen doch auch mal was Feines    

Freue mich schon auf eine Taunustour!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2004)

Was warn los heut abend  KEINER der sonst üblichen Verdächtigen im Atlantis  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (6. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was warn los heut abend  KEINER der sonst üblichen Verdächtigen im Atlantis
> 
> Erdi01


sorry, nikolausabend bei meinen eltern, is uns leider zu spät eingefallen abzusagen...


----------



## Sakir (7. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was warn los heut abend  KEINER der sonst üblichen Verdächtigen im Atlantis
> 
> Erdi01


sorry, waren wegen Randy beim Arzt.... Magenschleimhaut entzündung.....   

Michael


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, waren wegen Randy beim Arzt.... Magenschleimhaut entzündung.....
> 
> Michael


hi michael, die uhrzeit deines beitrags lässt erahnen dass du wieder gesund bist und die nightridefreundliche frühschicht hast  
wie wärs mit donnerstag? alle anderen natürlich auch  



			
				sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ihr mal Lust+Intesse habt eine schöne Tagestour im Taunus zu machen, gebt mir bescheid. Ich würde dann eine Tour zusammenstellen ... allerdings mit weniger km, dafür aber mehr hm


*bescheidgeb* sowas interessiert mich natürlich auch, erzähl doch ma bissi genauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (7. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi michael, die uhrzeit deines beitrags lässt erahnen dass du wieder gesund bist und die nightridefreundliche frühschicht hast
> wie wärs mit donnerstag? alle anderen natürlich auch



Donnerstag hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf eine Bierhannestour. Sakir, Google, wie siehts aus? Start in Hanau? 

@[email protected] bei Dir Zuhause scheint ein Epidemie ausgebrochen zu sein. Alles ist oder war krank. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## sipemue (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Lupo,
hallo @all,

da ich den Taunus ja vor meinen Füßen liegen habe, kenne ich diesen relativ gut. Ich könnte somit eine schöne Tour für ein "intensives" Grundlagentraining zusammenstellen ... ähnlich "intensiv" wie die Tour am letzten Samstag - also ca. 6-7 Std. reine Fahrzeit mit Muskelkatergarantie   
Zum Beispiel könnte man einige Überbleibsel der alten Römer ansteuern und mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Den Limes kann man stellenweise auch fahren, wenn mal ein wenig Geholper gewünscht wird. Die 2 bis 4 höchsten Punkte des Taunus sind zwecks Höhentraining  sowieso fest eingeplant. Des weiteren kann man definitiv 100km planen ohne auch nur einen km Straße fahren zu müssen. 
Typischerweise hätte eine von mir angestrebte Taunustour von ca. 80-90 km zwischen 2000 und 2500 hm. Der Vorteil wäre jedoch, dass man die Tour auch so planen kann, dass man jederzeit abkürzen könnte.  
So ... ist der ein oder andere Neugierig?
Vielleicht könnte man eine solche Tour für Anfang Jan. 2005 (zum Weihnachtsspeck wegstrampeln) bei entsprechenden Wetter vormerken


----------



## SteelManni (7. Dezember 2004)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lupo,
> hallo @all,
> 
> Typischerweise hätte eine von mir angestrebte Taunustour von ca. 80-90 km zwischen 2000 und 2500 hm. Der Vorteil wäre jedoch, dass man die Tour auch so planen kann, dass man jederzeit abkürzen könnte.
> ...



Hallo sipemue, hallo @ all,  

na das nenn ich doch mal eine ordentliche "Grundlagentour"  
2000 - 2500hm bei 80 - 90 km!
Der Taunus würde mich auch interssieren, bei solch einer Tour wäre
ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei!  
Anfang Januar  klingt auch gut, vorausgesetzt wir haben nicht mit
meterhohem Schnee zu kämpfen! 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Hugo (7. Dezember 2004)

sachma simon...jetz wo du die thesis fertig hast haste zu viel freizeit oder wieso haengste hier im hanauthread rum  

werd neujahr nach mozambique fliegen und wies aussieht bezahlt die firma...und das im 5 sterne hotel  
hoffentlich is bis dahin der sonnenbrand passee, weil langsam nervts echt  

ach wies aussieht mach ich in limburg mit...der termin steht jetz fest, is glaub ich 11 und 12 juni, passt mir persoehnl. ganz gut...ma guggen wie viel leut ich noch find, so 3 oder 4er team waer mir recht...is ja nich jeder so verrueckt wie du  

hab mir gestern n GPS geleistet...damit kann die naechste schneetour kommen  

@the rest
is tboy immer noch verschollen?


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2004)

Guuuden Tach..

@BH-Tour am [email protected] Kann ich net. Habe einen Termin beim Steuerberater

@Kleine Taunusrunde mit [email protected] Januar ist von meiner Seite (trainingstechnisch) zu früh. Ich werde wohl auf die Hardecoreversion verzichten müßen. Den anderen schon mal viel Spaß  

@[email protected] Bis Morsche  

@[email protected]


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2004)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Typischerweise hätte eine von mir angestrebte Taunustour von ca. 80-90 km zwischen 2000 und 2500 hm. Der Vorteil wäre jedoch, dass man die Tour auch so planen kann, dass man jederzeit abkürzen könnte. ...


ich glaub da werde ich von dem "vorteil" regen gebrauch machen  sowas fahr ich grad mal im sommer, im winter langt mir, je nachdem wir trail oder forstpisten fahren, auch schon die hälfte von allem  

die  hannestour setz ich mal ins LMB, die startzeit ist ja noch verhandelbar.

@hugo: würde mich ja freuen wenn ich hier die option hätte nen sonnenbrand zu bekommen


----------



## Sakir (7. Dezember 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub da werde ich von dem "vorteil" regen gebrauch machen  sowas fahr ich grad mal im sommer, im winter langt mir, je nachdem wir trail oder forstpisten fahren, auch schon die hälfte von allem


da kann ich dir nur recht geben   
habe mich schon mal für den Donnerstag eingetragen ..... beim Schlammsuhlen will ich doch dabei sein   

wo wir gerade bei Touren sind, hier habe ich schon mal die nächsten geplant !
Sonntag 12.12.2004 
Sonntag 19.12.2004 

wie sieht es denn bei euch zwischen den Jahren aus.... ich hätte da noch eine nette kleine kurze Tour    wozu ich noch einen Termin brauch !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2004)

@sipemue ... also wenn der Schwerpunkt auf Tour liegt, vorwiegend Fortwege befahren werden, wie beim Taunusultra komm ich wohl mit. Wenns ne Trailorgie wird und ich mich 6 Std. aufs fahren konzentrieren muß, dann lass ichs  
Wie ich Dich einschätze biste den Taunusultra im September sicher mitgefahren - oder  

@Lupo ... muß sehen ob ich mein Nightrider bis DO zusammen hab. Vorallem wieviel Kapazität mein Akku noch hat nach dem ich den tiefentladen hab  Also für 4 Std. hatts noch gelangt und brennt im Moment noch. Mal sehen ...

@Sakir ... Odenwaldrunde am SA bin ich natürlich dabei  Wann und wo in Dtz. komm Ihr vorbei werd mich dann einklincken  
Wie war das eigentlich mit dem GPS-Malle-Track. Haste mal probiert ob der funktioniert  Hab bislang 2 Malle-Touren fertig.

Bei meim Jek is es soweit, die Gänge rasseln rauf und runter, lässt sich nich mehr einstellen. Also neue Kassette und Kette is angesagt.

Bis morgen zum Stammtisch ...

Erdi01


----------



## sipemue (7. Dezember 2004)

Abend,
hallo Erdi,

den Schwerpunkt würde ich bei der Strecke natürlich auf gut fahrbare Forstwege  legen (Schwierigkeitsgrad leicht - max.mittel). Ich meinte eben nur, dass man den ein oder anderen Meter - bei Lust und Laune - auch mal über den Limes holpern könnte ...
Ich werde dann schonmal mit einer Proforma-Tour-Planung anfangen ... mir juckt es in den Fingern und nochmehr schon wieder in den Beinen 

 
Habe am Freitag einen Tag Urlaub und fahre dann vielleicht schonmal das ein oder andere Teilstück ab, das ich nicht so gut kenne. Vielleicht noch jmd am Freitag Urlaub und will mitfahren auf "Entdeckungstour"?


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wie sieht es denn bei euch zwischen den Jahren aus.... ich hätte da noch eine nette kleine kurze Tour    wozu ich noch einen Termin brauch !
> 
> Michael


wir sind in der besagten zeit nicht im land. kein bock auf weihnachtsstress    

@sipemue:  mein vorschlag: gemütlich auf forstpisten bergauf  und bergab lasse mers richtig holpern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (8. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... Odenwaldrunde am SA bin ich natürlich dabei  Wann und wo in Dtz. komm Ihr vorbei werd mich dann einklincken
> Wie war das eigentlich mit dem GPS-Malle-Track. Haste mal probiert ob der funktioniert  Hab bislang 2 Malle-Touren fertig.


hmmm, ich kann die Daten irgendwie nicht ins GPS laden..... bin aber dran, das Prob zu lösen !

habe (wenn es stimmt) einen Wegpunkt von Cal Rajada geladen.... sind 1232km bis dort hin *ggg*

Treffpunkt gebe ich dir noch rüber....

@Lupo: kann ich verstehen.

Habe auch vergessen, das ich 27/28ten Rufbereitschaft habe und daher verfügbar sein muss ! Also würde ich mal 29ten oder 39ten Vorschlagen ! ???

Michael


----------



## Ippie (8. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

am Sonntag habe ich mich eingetragen. 10:00 Uhr ist für Sonntag OK. Am Samstag bin ich zum Umzug (nicht Umtrunk) eingeladen und außer Möbel schleppen läuft da nicht viel.

Zwischen den Jahren (25.12 - 02.01) bin ich nicht da. Winterurlaub mit der Familie. 

Einer Taunustour ist nichts einzuwenden. Ich denke aber, daß im Januar Schnee liegt. Und bei schlechten/feuchten Wegen werden mir 2500 hm wohl zuviel. Aber plant mal. Ich klinke mich dann schon ein.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es denn bei euch zwischen den Jahren aus.... ich hätte da noch eine nette kleine kurze Tour    wozu ich noch einen Termin brauch !


 Ich bin da und denk, daß wir was zusammen hinkriegen könnten...sogar müßen...Wie sonst sollte ich die Fresserei wieder abarbeiten können ??
Übrigens hab ich mich für beide Sonntagstouren eingetragen. Das darauffolgende Wochenende nach Sulzbach fahren, dann ein bisschen auf der MTb-Strecke Lactat ausschütten und dann wieder gemütlich heimzuckeln ist genau richtig  


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... Odenwaldrunde am SA bin ich natürlich dabei  Wann und wo in Dtz. komm Ihr vorbei werd mich dann einklincken


Hmmm.....Samstags wird Dich keiner abholen...Vielleicht am Sonntag ? 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch vergessen, das ich 27/28ten Rufbereitschaft habe und daher verfügbar sein muss ! Also würde ich mal 29ten oder 39ten Vorschlagen ! ???


 Hab ich doch gleich gewußt, daß die Regierung das Jahr schnell nochmal auf ein paar Arbeitstage verlängert....Grrrrrr   @[email protected] Tag mom. egal !!


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da und denk, daß wir was zusammen hinkriegen könnten...sogar müßen...Wie sonst sollte ich die Fresserei wieder abarbeiten können ??!


ich hab auch Zeit  

O.K. dann warte ich SO  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (9. Dezember 2004)

*seid ihr noch alle gut heimgekommen ?   *  

Michael


----------



## Lupo (9. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *seid ihr noch alle gut heimgekommen ?   *
> 
> Michael


ja, obwohl ääääääääääääääääääh *weil*  martina gefahren ist


----------



## maixle (9. Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

war mal wieder ein sehr schöner Stammtisch an einer sehr guten "Location" (@Google: Hast Du gut ausgesucht  ). Hat mich auch sehr gefreut, Euch alle mal wiederzusehen, nachdem ich mich ja etwas rar gemacht hatte...Immerhin habt Ihr mich noch erkannt .

Hoffe, dass wir demnächst dann wieder mal gemeinsame Touren fahren werden. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen . Vor Weihnachten wird das bei mir aber wahrscheinlich nichts mehr (Weihnachtsfeier hier, Glühwein da...). 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen noch eine schöne Restwoche und ein ereignisreiches Wochenende. Achja, allen Teilnehmern viel Spass bei der Bierhannes-Tour heute abend  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Andreas (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ihr hattet gestern viel Spass. Ich hatte mich ja beim LMB wieder ausgetragen, da ich noch eine Besprechnung hatte. Leider hat es auch nicht geklappt nachzukommen.
Naja, beim naechsten Mal wieder.


----------



## Ippie (9. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

jaaaaaaa, ich bin gut angekommen. War wieder ein schöner Stammtisch. 

Ist das heute morgen kalt. Das wird heute abend ein Frostfestival. Ich brauche unbedingt ein paar Alu-Einlegesohlen.

Die Bilder von gestern habe ich schon geuppt. Und noch eins von der letzten Miltenbergtour.

bis denn


Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2004)

bin auch gut heimgekommen und der Italiener was klasse. Selten so gute Carbonara gegessen  

@BH-Tour ... Wartet heut abend nicht auf mich, werde nicht kommen. Hab keine Lust. Werde wohl morgen fahren und dann am Sonntag. Beim nächsten Mal wieder  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (10. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das war gestern wieder eine schöne Tour. Nur nach 3 Std etwas frostig an den Füßen. Ich werde mir wohl auch einen Fußboden- äh Fußsohlenwärmer kaufen. Wir hatten gestern ja auch dauerfrost und dafür sind meine Schuhe nicht optimal ausgerüstet.
Lupo mach mal die Fotos fertig. Ich will was sehen, ob sich die Fangopackung auch gelohnt hat.  

@[email protected] danke für die Daten.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (10. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Lupo mach mal die Fotos fertig. Ich will was sehen, ob sich die Fangopackung auch gelohnt hat.  ...
> bis denn
> 
> Volker


naja, so wirklich gelohnt hat´s sich net, ich glaub da müsste man schon ne blitzanlage samt stromaggregat auffahren damit des was wird. aber guckt selbst...


----------



## Ippie (10. Dezember 2004)

Naja, geht doch. Nur die Schlammspritzer sind schlecht zu erkennen. 
Aber es war halt auch dunkel.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## mafels (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

@[email protected] gib mir bitte mal Bescheid wann und wo ich in Dietzenbach dazu kommen kann.
Ich hab mich am Sonntag mit eingetragen.

@[email protected] können wir uns auch in Dietzenbach treffen, Du fährst doch bestimmt auch dort ab.

@[email protected] Dein Bild von Miltenberg ist aber verwackelt, war dass der Cappu?
Bis dahin.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Ippie (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich nochmal,

Lupo, ich habe mir erlaubt die Bilder etwas aufzuhellen. Jetzt sieht man mehr. Oder es liegt am Upload, daß die Bilder dunkler erscheinen.

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (10. Dezember 2004)

Wieder ich,

@[email protected] Google und Du habt halt rumgezappelt. Erdi und der rest vom Bäck-Drive sind nicht verwackelt.

und weg

Volker


----------



## Lupo (10. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nochmal,
> 
> Lupo, ich habe mir erlaubt die Bilder etwas aufzuhellen. Jetzt sieht man mehr. Oder es liegt am Upload, daß die Bilder dunkler erscheinen.
> 
> Volker


jetz find ich sie zu hell, da sieht man nicht mehr dass du in die kamera  
wenn mehr wasser in der suhle gewesen wäre und keine eisbrocken hättes besser gespritzt


----------



## Ippie (10. Dezember 2004)

@[email protected] vielleicht das Gesicht wieder dunkler machen. Es ist recht schwierig Nachtfotos (nicht Nacktfotos) aufzuhellen. Entweder ist das Gesicht zu hell oder der Hintergrund zu dunkel. Von der Bildschärfe mal abgesehen

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2004)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @[email protected] gib mir bitte mal Bescheid wann und wo ich in Dietzenbach dazu kommen kann.
> Ich hab mich am Sonntag mit eingetragen.
> ...


Ja ich starte in Dtz. aber lass uns erstmal warten, bis Sakir den Treffpunkt bekannt gibt. 

Ich hab hier sowas wie ein Vorentwurf der Tour und da kommt er am Badesee vorbei und durch Nieder Roden.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

@Mafels, SO-Tour ... ich klincke mich um 10:45 am Patterhäuser Hofgut ein, falls Du ach da hin kommen möchtest. Oder haste Du auch nen Ort genannt bekommen ...

War gestern bei Bycicles hab mir Kassette und Kette geholt und dabei dieses Fully gesehen. Für mein Geschmack ein Kilo zu schwer, aber für alle die da nicht so wert drauf legen ist das Fully bei dem Preis mit der Ausstattung schon ein KNALLER. Dafür bekommt man bei den "Edelfirmen" nicht mal ein Frameset.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (11. Dezember 2004)

Ahoi,



			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe, dass wir demnächst dann wieder mal gemeinsame Touren fahren werden. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen . Vor Weihnachten wird das bei mir aber wahrscheinlich nichts mehr (Weihnachtsfeier hier, Glühwein da...).


an uns soll es nicht scheitern.... kannst dich gerne jederzeit einklincken, wir würden uns freuen !



			
				mafels schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] gib mir bitte mal Bescheid wann und wo ich in Dietzenbach dazu kommen kann.


Mail ist unterwegs....



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen den Jahren (25.12 - 02.01) bin ich nicht da. Winterurlaub mit der Familie.


nimmst du dein Bike wenigstens zum Schneebiken mit ? oder machst du deine Intervalle mit Jagertee   

@Ippie: hast du dir mal die Fussbrutzler angeschaut ? ich finde sie o.k. und durch das wechseln der Akkus kannst du sie VOLLLLLL aufdrehen, gibt dann auch sichere Schweissfüsse   

@All: für den 29ten / 39ten...ähhh...30ten  hatte ich mir eine Tour zum "Kühkopf" gedacht, der liegt bei Goddelau und es sind ungefähr 130km 350hm.... als wer Lust hat, mal bitte Antwort geben, welcher Tag euch gefällt... (andere Tag wären auch o.k., ausser 27/28)

Am Donnerstag bin ich doch beim Uphill im stehen von der linken Pedale gerutscht.... man man das hat wehh getan... ich kann imo kaum gerade sitzen     , zum glück habe ich mir nur das Steissbein geprellt und mir nicht die jungfräulichkeit genommen   

Michael


----------



## mafels (11. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @Mafels, SO-Tour ... ich klincke mich um 10:45 am Patterhäuser Hofgut ein, falls Du ach da hin kommen möchtest. Oder haste Du auch nen Ort genannt bekommen ...
> 
> ...


----------



## mafels (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich bins noch mal. Komme nicht zum Patershäuser Hof.
Warte am Steinehandel Czekalla am Kiessee in Niederroden.

Bin um 11.00 Uhr dort .
Bis denne.

Ciao Mario


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @All: für den 29ten / 39ten...ähhh...30ten  hatte ich mir eine Tour zum "Kühkopf" gedacht, der liegt bei Goddelau und es sind ungefähr 130km 350hm.... als wer Lust hat, mal bitte Antwort geben, welcher Tag euch gefällt... (andere Tag wären auch o.k., ausser 27/28)
> Michael


ich komm mit. Tag is mir egal  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2004)

Für die Tour zwischen den Jahren würd ich mal den 29.12.04 favorisieren.  

Heut morgen bin ich für gut 2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Es war ein herrlicher, frostiger Wintertag am Main. Ich hab mich echt geärgert meine Kamera nicht dabei gehabt zu haben. Väterschen Frost hatte über Nacht ganze Arbeit geleistet. Eine tolle weiß-winterliche Landschaft. Ein Traum. 

Morgen nehm ich auch mal die Kamera mit und hoffe tolle Impressionen einfangen zu können. Hoffentlich bin ich net wieder zu faul zum Fotos schießen  

Bis Morsche Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (13. Dezember 2004)

Hurra, wir sind nicht mehr von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten.

Heute habe ich mir eine Schuhsohlenheizung geleistet. Morgen steht der erste Test an.

Die Sonntagstour war wieder schön. Aber knapp 6 Std Fahrtzeit ist bei -2°C etwas viel. Mir hat es gestern gereicht, war aber doch nicht so platt, wie ich die letzten 30 km dachte  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sonntagstour war wieder schön. Aber knapp 6 Std Fahrtzeit ist bei -2°C etwas viel. Volker


Bei mir waren es "nur" gute 5 Std. Fahrzeit. Die Temperatur macht mir nix aus. Das geht auch noch deutlich kälter. Dann halt mit zwei oder drei Langarmtrikots. Meine (unsere) Tourdaten sind in der Gallerie.

Ob ich heut abend ins Atlantis komme weis ich noch net ganz genau. Hab seit gestern morgen ein leichtes Kratzen im Hals, aber das hat mich gestern auch nich vom radfahrn abgehalten.   Warum sollte es mich dann eigentlich vom schwimmen abhalten  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (13. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Tour zwischen den Jahren würd ich mal den 29.12.04 favorisieren.


o.k. dann setze ich die Tour  malins LMB, behalte mir aber vor, die Tour Wetter bedingt abzuändern !


Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2004)

ich denke es ist nun langsam so weit ...

_*Marion und Micha sich heute trauen  
auf die gemeinsame Zukunft zu bauen  
Drum feiern se heut sooo heiter  
ganz nach dem Moto "Zlebbe geht weider" !?! * _ 

Alles Liebe und Gute, viele    wünscht Euch Volker


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke es ist nun langsam so weit ...
> 
> _*Marion und Micha sich heute trauen
> auf die gemeinsame Zukunft zu bauen
> ...


_*Feierlisch gaben sie sisch das "JA".........*_​_*Ach wie wunnerbar !!*_​
Auch von mir alles Gute...


----------



## Lupo (14. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> _*Feierlisch gaben sie sisch das "JA".........*_​_*Ach wie wunnerbar !!*_​
> Auch von mir alles Gute...


*       LEIDER  FÄLLT  KEIN  REIM  UNS  EIN,
DOCH IHR SOLLT EWIG  GLÜCKLICH  SEIN
wir freuen uns mit euch*

martina und wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (14. Dezember 2004)

Es ist soweit:

Marion ist unter der Haube und Michael unter dem Pantoffel

Alles Gute wünschen Euch Volker und Familie


----------



## Hugo (15. Dezember 2004)

update

es is ma wieder zeit fuer n aktuelleren bericht.
erstma...auch von meiner seite aus alles gute fuer die frisch vermaehlten...

sonnenbrand is nahezu komplett ausgeheilt und donnerstag gings mim training wieder los...gleich ma wieder verirrt was aus den geplanten 2std. dann eben 3 gemacht hat...naja fuern winterpokal isses ja ganz gut, am samstag dann 115km mit nem tour fahrer und n paar andern "elite"-fahrern....
@tboy...die lassen sogar dich am berg einfach stehn...naja und mich dann natuerlich erst recht  
nichts desto trotz wars ne coole tour...
sonntag dann gings um halb fuenf morgens los...also dann wenn ihr faulpelze...aaaaeeeehhhh ich mein eisbaeren noch lange in euren kojen gelegen habt...diesma 135km mit einem nicht weniger starken fahrer an der spitze den wir aber durch teamwork zumindest auf den ersten 70km zum grundlage fahrn ueberreden konnten...danach kamen wieder die berge  
montag dann richtig schoen muskelkater gehabt und gestern gesponnen(oder heisst gespinnt?) und geschwommen...
heute will ich nochma rund 70km in angriff nehmen und morgen is hier irgend n feiertag..was weiss ich...
d.h. wieder um halb4 aufstehn, anziehn fruehstuecken und rauf aufs rad.
im januar is ne woche bikeurlaub in lesotho geplant...n paar 3.000er erklimmen und die lungen noch n bischen reizen, ausserdem noch n paar punkte fuern wp sammeln...kann ja nich angehn dass ihr mehr als doppelt so viel trainiert wie meiner einer  und vielleicht komm ich auch endlich ma dazu die wirklich geile gegend hier in digitaler form mit hilfe eines fotoapperates fest zu halten

gestern fand mein erster ausflug nach soweto statt...fuer die die sich mit geschichte weniger gut auskennen...soweto is der groesste township hier in afrika, vielleicht der groesste ueberhaupt(so groessenordnung 3 millionen leute) und hier haben in den siebzigern die proteste gegen die apartheit begonnen, so mit schiesserein, strassenschlachten usw....teilweise soll sich die gegend schon sehr gebessert haben, aber gibt doch noch zahlreiche richtig "arme schlucker" und nach einbruch der dunkelheit traun sich hier nichtma mehr viele schwarze her
wenn die huetten wenigstens aus wellblech waeren...  

hier sind momentan alle voll im weihnachts und sylvester fieber, wo ich nur schwer mithalten kann weil bei den temperaturen einfach kein weihnachtsgefuehl aufkommen mag, aber die aussicht auf n "braii" so ne art grillparty an sylvester gefaellt mir dann eigentlich doch ganz gut

nach sylvester muesste dann auch irgendwann de max kommen, der im schlepptau wahrscheinl. noch den ein oder andern biker ma mitbringen wird...ach und ulle is auch grad da...also nich bei uns daheim, sondern in capetown aber wollt ich nur ma so erwaehnen.

jetz bleibt bloss zu hoffen dass ich jetz endlich richtig loslegen kann mim training und dass nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt, will bis lesotho jetz erstma noch grundlage machen, da dann die berge schrubben, ne woche ruhiger machen, und dann 6 wochen intensiver trainiern...dann is schon das capeargus(the worlds biggest bikerace) und danach wird das rad an den nagel gehaengt...bzw. in den koffer gepackt, noch n paar wochen rundreise(evtl. mim rad noch nach knysna, dann mim auto weiter nach durban) und dann gehts wieder richtung heimat.

gibts eigentlich schon was neues zur bikechallenge?
bin grad dabei mein racekalender aufzustellen, brauch aber noch n paar termine


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2004)

Moin, Moin...

@[email protected] Ist doch schön daß Du das Biken in Südafrika nicht verlernst  Auch wenn Du mom nur die Hälfte von unserem Pensum schrubbst, steckst Du das doch ohne weiteres weg und bist fit genug in der neuen Saison.

Gibts bei Dir in der Gegend eigentlich ein paar hübsche Frauen ? Wo sind den da überhaupt so die Spots des Nachtlebens ? Schick mir doch einfach ein paar Bilder aufs Handy. Weißt schon....wie in der Werbung  

Wann biste denn wieder in unseren Gefilden ??

Ach, un grüß mir den Max, Ulle un so... sach einfach Grüße vom Google..die wissen dann schon Bescheid.

Weils mir gerade einfällt: Noch 6 Wochen und ein Tag   Jippieehhh

Ich wollt auch noch ein paar Sätze zu unserer Sonntagstour verlieren. Hat wieder verdammt viel Spass gemacht mit Euch und auch mal wieder was anderes zu fahren   Aber -2C° und gute 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit empfand ich auch für mich als Grenze. Ich glaub 5 Stunden hätt ich besser weggesteckt, wahrscheinlich hätt ich auch wie Erdie gesagt "Hätt noch länger fahren können" Heisst jetzt aber nicht daß ich das nicht wieder machen würde  

Mein Sigmableigelakku hat jedenfalls das Zeitliche gesegnet....gerade mal etwas mehr als eine Saison gehalten   Hab mir nun bei bikecomponents noch ein Nipack und ne zusätzliche Mirage bestellt. Das Nipack ist einfach Superhandlich , bin total zufrieden damit.

Heut werd ich wieder ne GA-Tour machen. Gestern konnt ich mich einfach nicht aufraffen. Nachdem ich Freitag bis Sonntag durchgefahren bin, brauchte ich einfach mal 2 Tage Pause. Auch hatt ich kein Bock auf die Kälte. Heut solls ja ein bisschen wärmer werden. Wenns morgen net regnet, schwing ich mich gleich wieder aufs Bike....ansonsten Pech gehabt.

@[email protected] Wie sieht's heute aus mit ein bisschen Alkohol rausschwitzen ??? Oder Morsche vielleicht ??

@Eisbä[email protected] Obwohl wir ja nun in voller Besetzung biken, ist die Luft auf den Plätzen 3-5 ziemlich dünn...davor keine Chance  ...dahinter momentan nicht der Rede wert  

Aber was wollen wir mehr ?? Ich finde eine Superleistung  : Unter den ersten 5 bei 40 Teams   Unter anderem zeigt das auch den hohen Level des Hanauthreads...das jedenfalls meine Meinung 

Was issn jetzt eigentlich mit der von Sakir geplanten Sulzbachrunde ?? Nach dem LMB sind wir derzeit nur 2 ?

@[email protected] Was issn mit Dir ? Malle ist nicht mehr weit  

Genuch gebabbelt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen   lichen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche .....

Es war wundertoll..... dafür das wir recht kurzfristig mit den engsten Freunden gefeiert haben, war es total genial. Die Trauzeugen haben sich sowas von ins Zeug gelegt und es wurde ein unvergesslicher Tag    !

@Google: ich fahre heute schon um 12-13 Uhr ein kl. Runde, gestern habe ich SOOOOOOOOOO viel gefuttert, wie die letzten Wochen nicht  das muss sofort verbrannt werden *ggg*

@Hugo: da bist du richtig zu beneiden.... hier ist das Wetter imo irgendwie ekelig... anstatt das es mal kalt und trochen wird, ist es total gammelig...

@Ippie: jap, nun ist der Euro nurnoch.....   

@Sonntasgtour: ich fand es genau richtig... die 8min. EB einlage im letzten drittel hat richtig gut getan   .
zu kalt war es keineswegs, also so ein paar grad kälter würde ich noch vertragen hauptsache es ist nicht so ein feuchtes schnuddel Wetter !

Am Sonntag wollte doch noch der mafels und event. der Ippie mit und irgendwie habe ich auch kein definitives NEIN von Lupo/MissMarple gehört, also besteht noch eine Chance     !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2004)

Bei mir ist im Moment Zwangspause angesagt. Das schwimmen hatt meiner Erkältung zwar nicht geschadet aber auch nicht geholfen. Also sitz ich mit triefender Nase hier und warte dass es vorbeigeht. 

Gibt es hier Jemand der Erfahrung mit Geocaching hat oder es schon mal gemacht hat, vielleicht Kwi-Schan  Überlege gerade ob das mim biken zu verbinden wäre  Könnt Lustig werden ...

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Und auch von mir erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vermählung.

Nachdem ich mich ja schon eine kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr gemeldet habe werd ich das jetzt endlich mal nachholen. Also zuerst einmal bin ich ja richtig Stolz auf euch wie Ihr euch nach den LDs so richtig ins Zeug legt.

Ich war leider noch nicht bei der LD irgendwie hats nie so richtig geklappt. Und heute dann hab ich den Andreas angerufen aber wieder net erreicht er sollte mich dann aber zurück rufen. Und dann kaum 2 STD später isses dann passiert.

ICH HAB MIR DAS SPRUNGELENK GEBROCHEN jetzt lieg ich hier zuhause mit Gipsbein auf der Couch und ich denke das die Taininglager damit gelaufen sind.


----------



## Sakir (15. Dezember 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH HAB MIR DAS SPRUNGELENK GEBROCHEN jetzt lieg ich hier zuhause mit Gipsbein auf der Couch und ich denke das die Taininglager damit gelaufen sind.


Ohhhh schei...e, wie haste das denn geschafft ???

natürlich drück ich dir alle Daumen zu einer schnellen schnellen schnellen genesung .........

Michael


----------



## Lupo (15. Dezember 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ICH HAB MIR DAS SPRUNGELENK GEBROCHEN jetzt lieg ich hier zuhause mit Gipsbein auf der Couch und ich denke das die Taininglager damit gelaufen sind.


so nen shice! wie hasten das gemacht   net allein dass die muskelmasse an den beinen schwindet, bei kati´s koch- und back künsten wird ja dein körperfettanteil in umgekehrter relation ansteigen  grad jetzt vor weihnachten  
wie lange haste denn den gips drann?
jedenfalls wünschen wir dir dasser bald wieder abkommt und bis dahin 
  *gute besserung*   

martina und wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> *gute besserung*
> 
> martina und wolfgang


kann ich mich nur noch anschließen  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH HAB MIR DAS SPRUNGELENK GEBROCHEN jetzt lieg ich hier zuhause mit Gipsbein auf der Couch und ich denke das die Taininglager damit gelaufen sind.


Torsten, lass Dich nicht unterkriegen !! Lass Dich ärztlich gut beraten, was Du jetzt und in naher Zukunft unterstützend für die Heilung tun kannst (Krankengymnastik, Krafttraining, etc). Nimm in Anspruch was Du kriegen kannst. Du hast das Potential und das Alter um Dein Ziel zu erreichen.  Es wird eben nur alles ein bisschen später eintreffen. Kriegst Du nicht auch irgendwann einen speziellen Schuh oder Gips und könntest evtl. damit wenigstens auf der Rolle fahren ?

Das ist es jetzt fast ohne Bedeutung, daß ich seit gestern meine Motivation verloren habe. Ich glaub so habe ich mich noch nie gequält..bis Seligenstadt bin ich gekommen, bin dann abgedreht und konnte es gar nicht mehr erwarten endlich daheim zu sein, Rückzus bin ich sogar vom Main weg auf die Strasse in den Berufsverkehr um die PKW's ein bisschen zu ärgern, Abwechslung zu bekommen. 

Ich fahre erst wieder, wenn ich Lust dazu hab...sich quälen bringt nix. Für die gemeinsamen Touren reicht meine Lust zum fahren aber noch allemal


----------



## Ippie (16. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ach herje, Thorsten. Wie hast Du das geschafft? Das ist jetzt eine blöde Sache. So ein Gips hast Du bestimmt 4-6 Wochen. Aber Deine Motivation ist ja groß genug und Du läßt Dich nicht unterkriegen. Wir wünschen Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.

Volker und Familie

@[email protected] ja das mit der Motivation ist so eine Sache. Ich werde heute abend fahren, aber den Dienstag habe ich wieder ausgelassen. Zu viele Außendiensttermine mit anschließender Müdig- und Lustlosigkeit. Nachdem ich innerhalb von 2,5 Wochen alle Plätzchen aufgefuttert habe ist jetzt auch wieder eine Gewichtreduzierung nötig (2,5 kg). Aber ich habe das mal gebraucht, so eine Naschorgie. Aber jetzt muß ich die Bremse wieder anziehen. Und das steigert auch nicht unbedingt die Motivation.

Meine Fußsohlenheizung ist gestern angekommen. Mal sehen wie angenehm das ist.

So wie es jetzt aussieht, bin ich am Sonntag dabei. Ich trage mich spätestens morgen ein.

@[email protected] Deiner Schniefnase auch gute Besserung.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo @ all 

Erstmal danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche. 

Hab auch schon wieder ne ganz gute Nachricht. War heute gleich zur Gipskontrolle. Da der Knöchel nicht ganz gebrochen ist sondern nur angerissen, hat der Doc gesagt das die Heilung doch zügig voran gehen sollte. (hab ihn natürlich gleich genervt mit Trainingslager und so hab mich auch ganz gut mit Ihm unterhalten was ich für Sport treibe und wies mit Trainieren ist   ). Nächten Donnerstag hab ich wieder nen Termin, bis dahin lieg ich auf jeden Fall flach. Dann kommt die Gipsschiene sehr warscheinlich ab und ich bekomme ne begliche Stütze. Wenn ich den Fuß dann 20° und 20kg belasten kann darf ich wieder fahren, da das Fußgelenk beim fahren ja nicht so stark beansprucht wird. Bis zum 8ten sind es ja noch drei Wochen bis dahin müsste es schon ausgheilt sein hat er gesagt. 

Andreas hat mich gestern auch nochmal angerufen und haben jetzt nen Termin für die LD auf den 7 gelegt und auch er sagt die Schiene muß nach 8-10 Tagen auf jeden Fall ab bis dahin muß die Heilung soweit fortgeschritten sein das ich wieder fahren kann oder darf. 

Also ich denke das ich das Trainingslager doch war nehmen kann. Da ich ja eh nur "gemütliche" GA Einheiten fahre und nicht voll belaste dürfte ich doch gute Darten haben das Training doch ganz effektiv nutzen zu können. Hab auch gestern nochmal mit Max gesprochen (der mich mit nach Afrika nehmen wollte    ) und er hat gesagt ich soll mir nicht so nen Kopf machen wir haben ja erst Dezember.


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2004)

Mensch Torsten. Das hört sich doch schon alles ganz gut an  Hast wohl nochmal Schwein gehabt. Ich wünsch es Dir   

Aber sei blos nicht frustriert, wenn alles dann doch 2- 3 Wochen länger dauert  

@[email protected] Du mußt mal wieder die Bremse ziehen und das steigert nicht gerade Deine Motivation ???? Was ist den das fürne Einstellung von Dir ? Nimm die 2-3 KG wieder ab, nutz den Moment und setze noch 2-3 dazu und freu Dich drüber, daß Du Deinem Ziel wieder ein Stückchen näher gekommen bist  Ist doch alles nur unnötiger Balast  Halt Dich bis Weihnachten zurück und nehms Dir ab dem 01.01.05 fest vor !!!


----------



## Ippie (17. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] da bist Du wahrscheinlich nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen. Dann erhole Dich auf der Couch und halte Deinen Fuß ruhig.

@[email protected] Die Bremse habe ich ja schon angezogen. Die Plätzchen sind all und es gibt auch keine Neuen mehr. Aber letztes Jahr im November/Dezember war es aber genauso. 3 kg hoch und im Januar/Februar wieder runter. Ich glaube nicht, daß das meine Motivation groß beeinflußt. Mich nervt das "dicke eingepacke" und das Wetter, die ewige im dunkeln fahrerei. Dann kommst Du nach Hause, das Rad sieht verdreckt aus, gleich umziehen, da die Klamotten richtig nass sind. Und danach erst das Rad putzen. Unglaublich nervig. Aber genauso wie letztes Jahr. 
Kurz vor Weihnachten ist es in der Fa. stressig und man ist auch nach einem 3/4 Jahr durcharbeiten total Urlaubsreif. Letzter Urlaub (2 Wochen)war Ende Mai. Das Radfahren ist immer nach erst nach Feierabend möglich und im Winter ist es halt immer dunkel und kalt. 
Aber nach dem Weihnachtsurlaub ist der Akku wieder gefüllt und die alte Frammersbach-Motivation ist wieder entfacht! Und Du weißt ja, daß ich es nicht zulassen werde, daß Du vor mir ins Ziel kommst.  

Gestern habe ich auch die Heiz-Sohlen getestet (nicht auf dem Rad, sondern in HU auf'm Weihnachtsmarkt). Nicht schlecht. Jetzt habe ich mir noch die 2300 mAh Batterien bestellt und da kann ich auf höchster Stufe über 4 Std die Füße gar kochen oder auf Stufe 2 - 11 Std lang. Nie wieder Eis-Füße.

Sonntag fahre ich mit.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Ippie (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich nochmal,

wir treffen uns am Sonntag dann wieder in Mainflingen.

und weg

Volker


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du weißt ja, daß ich es nicht zulassen werde, daß Du vor mir ins Ziel kommst.


Aber bitte nicht   wenn der Senior 1 es doch tun wird


----------



## Ippie (17. Dezember 2004)

Du meinst Alter vor Schönheit!  
Oder muß ich doch noch eine Voodoo-Puppe bauen. Von Dir und Deinem Rad.  
Das mit den Heulen kann ich nicht versprechen. Ich bin sehr sensibel. 

Volker


----------



## Edith L. (17. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es jetzt fast ohne Bedeutung, daß ich seit gestern meine Motivation verloren habe. Ich glaub so habe ich mich noch nie gequält..bis Seligenstadt bin ich gekommen, bin dann abgedreht und konnte es gar nicht mehr erwarten endlich daheim zu sein,....
> Ich fahre erst wieder, wenn ich Lust dazu hab...sich quälen bringt nix.


Mmmmh, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das mit den Voodoopuppen tatsächlich so gut funktioniert!   


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Für die gemeinsamen Touren reicht meine Lust zum fahren aber noch allemal


...na dann muss wohl noch ne Nadel in das gute Stück.... 

Aufgrund des ganzen Rumnadelns (nicht: Naddelns  ) komm ich gar nicht mehr zum Biken!

So, bliebe dann noch zu klären, wer mir die Erkältung angenadelt hat?   

 

   

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Hugo (17. Dezember 2004)

google wirst mir doch nich schlapp machen, oder?

wart nur ab, ich hol dich im WP noch ein...am wochenende stehn wieder 50punkte an  ma guggen ob ich vielleicht 300km voll bekomm  

aber ma ernsthaft....lustlosigkeit kann n zeichen von uebertraining sein...welchen durchschnittspuls hattest du denn bei euren letzten "GA"-ausfahrten?
ueberpruefst du hin und wieder ma dein ruhepuls?

is allg. ne idee fuer die durchstarter des winter 2004/05
dabei kommts ga ni drauf an zu guggen welchen pulsihr morgen nachm weckerklingeln habt, sondern sucht euch ne feste tageszeit aus bei der ihr messt...z.b. beim tagesschau guggen...wenn man das regelmaessig macht sieht man abweichungen dann recht schnell und kann gegebenenfalls drauf reagiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (17. Dezember 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmh, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das mit den Voodoopuppen tatsächlich so gut funktioniert!
> 
> ...na dann muss wohl noch ne Nadel in das gute Stück....
> 
> ...



irgendwas haste net richtig kapiert, eddi  
den vodoozauber sollste doch net beim eigenen team anwenden


----------



## Sakir (17. Dezember 2004)

Ahoi,,,,


			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> So, bliebe dann noch zu klären, wer mir die Erkältung angenadelt hat?



tzzzz, der eine keine Lust, der andere Krank, der ganz andere denckt nur an Arbeit und ich muss das ganze Team wohl alleine mit Punkten versorgen !

Jungs wo ist euer Ehrgeiz... zum fahren brauch man keine Lust oder etc. einfach draufsetzen und loslegen... die Laune kommt beim radlen...  

sooooooooo werdet ihr nicht besser, nur runder   

@Erdi01: was macht die Nase ???

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01: was macht die Nase ???
> 
> Michael


die läuft und läuft und läuft ...   

Das WE is für mich gelaufen und auch fürs Atlantis am MO kann ich schon absagen  Vielleicht kann ich mal ein bisschen spazieren gehen.

Einzig ich brauch mich übers Wetter nich aufregen. Sitz schön im trockenen und warmen  

Viel Spaß bei Euren Aktivitäten ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (17. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> die läuft und läuft und läuft ...
> 
> Das WE is für mich gelaufen und auch fürs Atlantis am MO kann ich schon absagen  Vielleicht kann ich mal ein bisschen spazieren gehen.
> 
> ...


ojeh erdi, das hört sich aber garnet gut an  hoffentlich haste net so lang dran wie ich und rockst bald wieder den binselberg  

wegen sonntag mach ich mir nochn kopp. wahrscheinlich werde ich hin und zurück shutteln und fahr nur die cc strecke und eine schleife über die schnitzelfarm mit.


----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2004)

@ Lupo @ Der EddieL und ich tragen im WP ja noch einen eigenen kleinen Wettkampf aus...Da vergisst man schon mal das Team. Aber wenn der EddieL nun auch noch ne Nadel ins gute Stück setzt, wüßt ich net mehr warum ich eigentlich noch daheim rumsitz  

Lupo, Ich freu mich riesig, wenn Du wieder mal bei einer unserer Touren dabei wärst   

@[email protected] Ich glaub net, daß ich bei dreimal die Woch Biken übertrainiert bin  Mich nervt momentan eher die Kälte und die Einsamkeit entlang des Mains. Ich bin ja ein Herdentier und wundere mich eh, dass ich unter der Woche so lange ohne Mitstreiter biken kann. Ab und an muß man einfach mal einen Gang zurückschalten, dass die Lust erhalten bleibt. Sich zwingen nutzt gar nix. Aber die Empfehlung mit der regelmäßigen Pulmessung werd ich mal bei mir einführen. @ [email protected] Bringste meine Uhr morgen wieder mit ??  

Michael, normalerweise setz ich mich ja einfach auffs Bike ohne darüber nachzudenken ob ich gerade Lust hab oder net.....aber diesmal überkam mich die Unlust während des Bikens.....Am Main ist ja während dieser Jahreszeit net grad viel los. Letztes Jahr traf ich wenighstens noch ein paar ehrgeizige Biker....die scheinen dieses Jahr ganz und gar ausgestorben zu sein.

@[email protected] Mach Dir ein gemütliches Wochenende. Is doch auch mal gar net schlecht. Und so weit von Deinem Hobby biste ja gar net ....Dein RR hängt ja bei Dir an der Wand  

Bis morsche dann   

Freu mich schon mit Euch ein bisschen zu suuuuhlen...Frag mich grad ob wir dann überhaupt noch irgendwo zum Kaffe reinkönnen


----------



## Lupo (18. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Freu mich schon mit Euch ein bisschen zu suuuuhlen...Frag mich grad ob wir dann überhaupt noch irgendwo zum Kaffe reinkönnen


also schlimmstenfalls die eisdiele in seligenstadt  die hammer schon de-sensibilisiert  die signora legt schon automatisch alte zeitungen aus wennse uns sieht  und wer will kriegt auch seinen lieblingspolitiker untergeschoben


----------



## Ippie (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] ich glaube auch, daß wir morgen in allen Cafe's einen Platzverweis bekommen. Es wird schon eine schöne Schlammpackung auf uns warten und die will keiner in seinem Lokal haben. Und das noch am 4. Advent. Aber so ist das eben.

@[email protected] auf gehts. Das wird sicherlich lustig

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (18. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected] Bringste meine Uhr morgen wieder mit ??


kann ich machen, sie hat mir sehr geholfen ! ! !



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Michael, normalerweise setz ich mich ja einfach auffs Bike ohne darüber nachzudenken ob ich gerade Lust hab oder net.....aber diesmal überkam mich die Unlust während des Bikens.....Am Main ist ja während dieser Jahreszeit net grad viel los. Letztes Jahr traf ich wenighstens noch ein paar ehrgeizige Biker....die scheinen dieses Jahr ganz und gar ausgestorben zu sein.


das stimmt schon, es gehört eine gewaltige Portion Motivtion dazu, bei solch einem Wetter stunde um stunde am Main entlang zu radeln ! besonders wenn es so regnet wie gestern   
ich helfe mir da mit einem MP3 Player und/oder mit immer abwechselnden Strecken, so kommt nicht so schnell Langeweile auf !
Nimm dir doch mal eine Karte, such dir eine Strecke raus und/oder einach nur ein paar Ortschaften und fahr diese dann ab.... das hilft garantiert gegen die Langeweile....

Die MTB Strecke in Sulzbach war letztes Jahr bei der Eröffnung auch sehr matschig.... es war ein einzige Schlammschlacht     der Erdi01 hatte so vollgestopfte Cliets, das er nichtmal mehr in die Clickies kam   
Wir werden morgen dann sehen wie sie im moment ist.....


Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm dir doch mal eine Karte, such dir eine Strecke raus und/oder einach nur ein paar Ortschaften und fahr diese dann ab.... das hilft garantiert gegen die Langeweile....


was machste da denn für en Vorschlag. Glaubste der arme Google findet ohne uns wieder heim  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ]Die MTB Strecke in Sulzbach war letztes Jahr bei der Eröffnung auch sehr matschig.... es war ein einzige Schlammschlacht     der Erdi01 hatte so vollgestopfte Cliets, das er nichtmal mehr in die Clickies kam
> Michael


stimmt soweit ... bis auf das es dieses Jahr im März war  

Wenn ich morgen vor meinem Kerzchen mit Kaffe und Kuchen schön im warmen sitz werd ich an Euch denken  

Und wenn ich fies wäre, würd ich sagen lest zur Sennsibilisierung hier mal ein wenig quer. Hab mich da jetzt auch geoutet.   Aber ich bin ja ein netter Kerl also sag ich nix  

Viel Spaß  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mafels (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin dann am Sonntag 10:30 Uhr in Seligenstadt an der Fähre.
Hab mich gerade eingetragen.

Bis dahin
Mario


----------



## Sakir (18. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube auch, daß wir morgen in allen Cafe's einen Platzverweis bekommen.


wenn alle Stricke reissen, fahren wir eben zum Erdi01, der liegt da bestimmt auf der Couch und bohrt in der Nase.... Kaffeemaschine hat er 100%tig und wenn wir in Massen auftreten, kann er wohl schlecht die Tür wieder zumachen   

@Erdi01: ups, stimmt, ist ja erst 9 Monate her.....

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2004)

ich muß :kotz: Sitz hier am Lap und gugg zu wie die Sonne scheint  

Schon eine Woche nich mehr auf em Radl gesessen  

Und wenn ich die Wettervorhersage der nächsten beiden Tage seh muß ich wieder  :kotz: 

grrrr     

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (20. Dezember 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das war gestern wieder eine schöne, ausgedehnt Tour. Und meine Beine sehen das genauso. Gestern Abend dachte ich, ich liefe auf rohen Eiern. 1012 hm bei 112 km bin ich nicht mehr gewöhnt und dann noch diese Laufpassagen. Auf dem Rückweg von Mainflingen bin ich ab Wasserlos hauptsächlich im GA1 gefahren. Mehr haben die Beine nicht mehr hergegeben. Ich hätte nicht mehr Gas geben können. Habt Ihr noch euer Bike gereinigt. Ich noch nicht. Bei mir steht eh mehr als nur waschen an. Ein größerer Servicetermin ist fällig. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Hugo (20. Dezember 2004)

vielleicht sollt ich mich im winterpokal eisbaerjaeger nennen...n lupo hab ich  schon...ma guggen wer als naechstes kommt  

und ab freitag hab ich urlaub  

aber keine angst, ab mitta januar wirds ruhiger...dann muss ich viel intervalltraining etc. machen...da sind die einheiten selten laenger als 2std.
d.h. ihc kann nur noch am wochenende 5std. und mehr fahrn


----------



## Ippie (20. Dezember 2004)

@[email protected] Schon ein kleiner Witz mit dem Winterpokal. Das soll eine Motivation für die kalten Tage sein. In Südafrika ist es wohl alles andere als kalt. Wenn wir hier 7 Std -Einheiten fahren, wären bei Dir min. 10 Std fällig. 
Und schon ist der WP wieder zu Ernst genommen worden.

und tschüß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (20. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Schon ein kleiner Witz mit dem Winterpokal. Das soll eine Motivation für die kalten Tage sein. In Südafrika ist es wohl alles andere als kalt. Wenn wir hier 7 Std -Einheiten fahren, wären bei Dir min. 10 Std fällig.
> Und schon ist der WP wieder zu Ernst genommen worden.
> 
> und tschüß
> ...



is da einer neidisch?

is leider schwer den leuten klar zu machen dass es hier nicht schoen warm ist, sondern ne bullenhitze...wer von euch faehrt 7std. bei 41grad?
so wahnsinnig viele wirds da nicht geben, oder?


----------



## Sakir (20. Dezember 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wer von euch faehrt 7std. bei 41grad?


eher 6,5 Stunden Fahrzeit bei -2C°   

Michael


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin 

und was habt Ihr die letzten Tage bei dieser frostigen Kälte so gemacht ??

Ich hab es gestern jedenfalls bevorzugt mit meinem Kleinen den Weihnachtsbaum zu schmücken. Der war ganz begeistert und ich freu mich schon auf Weihnachten. In Anbetracht der Lage, daß es gestern schon gegen 16:00 Uhr -2 C° waren, um 18:00 schon fast - 5 C°, war das die beste Entscheidung, die ich treffen konnte. Bei der Hundskälte am Main lang brauch ich wirklich nicht.

Über die nächsten Tage schau ich mal was geht. Ich hoffe es wird milder und werde die (Feier)-Tage eher spontan kleinere Runden drehen. Hat ja auch was.

Wer issn eigentlich jetzt die Feiertage und zwischen den Jahren daheim ? Vielleicht kannn man ja mal spontan zusammen was fahren ? Wer sich hier jetzt meldet, muß damit rechnen, daß er kurzfristig auch mal von mir angerufen wird ob was geht.   Natürlich meld ich mich auch im Thread....


----------



## eDw (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
ich hab mich auch mal wieder hier herein verirrt. 
Ich braeuchte mal eure hilfe. Hugo hat mir den tip gegeben, dass Ihr eine Leistungsdiagnose in der Gegend gemacht habt (Bad Homburg?).

Habt Ihr da einen Kontakt und Infos fuer mich? Waere echt super.

Bei the way, hier gibt es Pics von meiner neuen Liebe, vom ersten ausritt auf der Birkenhainer.    

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Ippie (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,



			
				eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab mich auch mal wieder hier herein verirrt.
> Ich braeuchte mal eure hilfe. Hugo hat mir den tip gegeben, dass Ihr eine Leistungsdiagnose in der Gegend gemacht habt (Bad Homburg?).
> 
> ...



@[email protected] schau mal hier. Da habe ich schonmal was geschrieben. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143884

Gruß

Volker


----------



## sipemue (22. Dezember 2004)

hallo eDW,

in Bad Homburg bietet sowohl 

a) www.snow-bike-action.de
als auch 
b) www.denfeld.de

eine Leistungsdiagnostik an. 
Beide glaube ich für ca. 70 Euronen.

Gruß,
Simon


----------



## eDw (22. Dezember 2004)

Super!!! Danke!


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2004)

es schneit so schön ... eigentlich hätt ich richtig Lust mich jetzt spontan aufs Radl zu schwingen und ne Runde übern Binselberg zu drehen ... aber noch kuriere ich meine Erkältung aus, eigentlich bin ich se schon los.

Ich hatte eigentlich vor die ersten beiden Januarwochen zu pausieren. Nun is mir die Erkältung dazwischengekommen und mach halt jetzt Pause. Ich werde erst wieder zur Kühkopftour auf dem Bike sitzen. Und im Januar werd ich wieder mehr aufs RR steigen und neben KM auch HM für Malle machen, die werden auch gebraucht.

Hab ne schöne Seite von Zweien gefunden die in Can Picafort Ihren Radurlaub verbracht haben. Werd später nochmal ein paar Links posten zur Einstimmung und Ernüchterung  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2004)

@Malletouris und alle Interessierten

So, da bin ich nochmal ...

Noch gute 4 Wochen bis Malle  Und zur Einstimmung mal ein paar schöne Links mit netten Bildern von unserer Gegend dort. Einige der beschriebenen Touren habe ich vor abzuradeln ... aber gleich mal vorneweg was uns erwarten wird:

Es werden KEINE GA1 Touren werden ...
Es werden KEINE Touren mit viel weniger als 600 HM werden ...
Es werden KEINE Touren mit viel weniger als 100 KM werden ...

Nun aber seht selber und feut Euch drauf ...

Die Königsetappe auf Malle zur Sa Calobra Na, wer traut sich dran? Lassen wir aber, schaffen wir zeitlich nicht  
Die Tour nach Formentor und Cap Formentor  Diese Tour würde ich sehr gerne fahren. Kann aber zeitlich auch verdammt knapp werden.
Der Kreuxweg ;-) nach Betlem Die Tour steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste und sollte gut zu schaffen sein.

Und schließlich ein paar Impressionen von Cala Ratjada Arta und Cala Millor 

Und was meint Ihr, das macht doch Lust auf mehr. Mir krippelt es schon gewaltig in den Beinen und kann es kaum abwarten.

So jetzt seid Ihr dran. Postet mal Eure Meinung zu den Touren, Eure Wünsche und Vorstellungen. Los gehts ... ich warte  

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (23. Dezember 2004)

Liebe Leidensgenossinnen und -genossen,

die Zeit der Besinnung naht  . 

_Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr. Mögen alle Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.​_
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns dann im neuen Jahr mal wieder zu der einen oder anderen Tour  .

Liebe Grüsse
Maixle
Steel Is Real


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden KEINE GA1 Touren werden ...
> Es werden KEINE Touren mit viel weniger als 600 HM werden ...
> Es werden KEINE Touren mit viel weniger als 100 KM werden ...
> 
> ...


Moin Alle, moin Erdi,

leider bin ich zeitlich ein bisschen gebunden, so daß ich mir die Touren noch nicht anschauen konnte. Aber zu Deinem Statement vorab zwei Sätze: Man kann auch mit Höhenmetern GA1 fahren......Wir müssen uns arrangieren....

Ich werde die Jessica Derjung anmailen und Sie bitten uns auch ein paar Touren vorzubereiten. Sie lebt und fährt dort seit Jahren und wird uns nicht nur gute Touren, sondern auch bei der Ankunft ein paar wertvolle Hinweise geben können.

Wir werden dort 3 oder auch 3,5 Tage hintereinander ziemlich viele Km und vielleicht auch viele Hm schrubben. Meines Erachtens schaffe ich das nur in einem gemäßigten Tempo, sprich vorwiegend im GA1-Bereich. Wir sind 6 Mann. Evtl. können wir auch in 2 Gruppen lostigern damit alle auf Ihre Kosten kommen.

Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir uns ein zwei Wochen vor Malle nochmals kurz treffen um die Interessen abzuklopfen. Wäre schlecht wenn man mit verschiedenen Zielvorstellungen nach Malle fährt....


----------



## Hugo (23. Dezember 2004)

auch von meiner seite allen ein frohes fest und n guten rutsch

futtert euch ruhig n kleines polster an, bei den kaloriern die ihr grad verbraucht werdet ihr das noch brauchen

wir lesen uns voraussichtl. am 3.1 wieder, wenn ich 800km und ca 150punkte aelter bin  

P.S.
hab gestern n neuen ruhepulsrekord aufgestellt...jippy!!!!
ich glaub damit kann ich auch ausschliessen gerade im uebertraining zu sein


----------



## Hugo (23. Dezember 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> auch von meiner seite allen ein frohes fest und n guten rutsch
> 
> futtert euch ruhig n kleines polster an, bei den kaloriern die ihr grad verbraucht werdet ihr das noch brauchen
> 
> ...



zu den trianingslagerern.
ihr habt die letzten wochen doch hauptsaechlich GA1 gemacht, die naechsten wochen wohl auch noch...n paar touren jenseits der ohnehin alten schwelle wird euch da nicht schaden
ich fang heute mein kraft-ausdauer training an und werd dann mitte januar kompl. auf kraft gehn(also kurze harte intervalle, mit puls nah am maximum) und dann im februar wieder zum grundlagentraining zurueck kehren.
ausschliessl. GA bringt euch nicht ewig weiter weil der koerper irgendwann einbrennt, also nehmts ni zu genau 

bythe way, 600hm auf 100km is ga nix, ich komm hier auf 100km selten unter 1500hm und selbst da wuerd ich nicht behaupten dass das sehr bergige oder huegelige touren sind


----------



## Ippie (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@Erdi, [email protected] hört sich alles gut an und ich denke täglich 100 km mit 600hm müßten konditonell für 3,5 Tage drin sein. Durch die Mountainbikebrille gesehen. Wie das auf einem Rennrad ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich bin noch nie eins gefahren.

Bei solchen Berichten fehlt natürlich das eigene Empfinden. Für den einen ist der Wind gleich ein Sturm und für den anderen ein laues Lüftchen. Eins ist sicher: am Meer gibt es mehr Wind, wie im Landesinnere und das sollte man mit einplanen. 
Ansonsten bin ich für alle Touren zu haben. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Topographie um Cala Ratjada ist und welche Berge uns erwarten. Nur ohne Berg ist auch keine schöne Aussicht zu genießen. 
Zum GA1 fahren kann man ja am Strand langfahren  

@[email protected] ich werde nur noch heute abend am PC sitzen und dann erst wieder im Januar. Ich werde zwar das Laptop mitnehmen, aber im Internet werde ich nicht sein.
Heute Nachmittag werde, sofern es nicht regnet, meine Jahresabschlußrunde drehen. 

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes, besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @Erdi, [email protected] hört sich alles gut an und ich denke täglich 100 km mit 600hm müßten konditonell für 3,5 Tage drin sein. Volker


das seh ich genau so und es geht meiner Meinung auch nicht anders. Die Insel is hügliger als man denkt.

Ich habe bislang keine Touren mit weniger HM dort gesehen, aber ich lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Nur kommt mir nicht auf die Idee irgendeine flache Strasse dort ständig rauf unf runter fahren zu wollen nur um in einen bestimmten Pulsbereich zu bleiben, dafür ist Malle landschaftlich zu schön.

Ich wünsch Euch allen auch ...

ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke täglich 100 km mit 600hm müßten konditonell für 3,5 Tage drin sein.


Ich habe nichts anderes behauptet





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ohne Berg ist auch keine schöne Aussicht zu genießen.
> Zum GA1 fahren kann man ja am Strand langfahren





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur kommt mir nicht auf die Idee irgendeine flache Strasse dort ständig rauf unf runter fahren zu wollen nur um in einen bestimmten Pulsbereich zu bleiben, dafür ist Malle landschaftlich zu schön.


Mmmmmm......ich möchte auch was von der Landschaft sehen und die Aussicht geniessen...Ich habe auch kein Problem mit Höhenmetern. Was sollen diese  Aussagen ?  

Sorry, aber ich fahre auch nicht nur zum blosen Biken nach Malle. Das habe ich mir im Spätsommer/Herbst für die Dolomiten vorgenommen....nicht im Januar. Ich habe kein Problem wenn Ihr andere Ambitionen habt. Ich muß es nur wissen damit ich mich entsprechend einrichten kann. 

Falls wir nix mehr voneinander hören wünsche ich allen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten   

@Ippie, Lupo und Miss [email protected] Euch schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !!


----------



## Sakir (23. Dezember 2004)

Ahoi zusammen....


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> und was habt Ihr die letzten Tage bei dieser frostigen Kälte so gemacht ??


biken... biken... biken...



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden KEINE GA1 Touren werden ...


die Gruppe ist immer so schnell, wie der langsamste....



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden KEINE Touren mit viel weniger als 600 HM werden ...


damit kann ich leben...



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden KEINE Touren mit viel weniger als 100 KM werden ...


das will ich doch mal hoffen.....



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> GA bringt euch nicht ewig weiter weil der koerper irgendwann einbrennt, also nehmts ni zu genau


euch....   

@Erdi01: ich finde es toll, das du dir so viel Gedanken um die Touren machst... Die Touren schau ich mir mal am WE an... bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das du nicht nur eintönige Pisten rausgesucht hast, sondern auch mal etwas fürs Auge oder kulturelles. dencke mal, das ich dich mittlerweile so gut kenne   
ich fahre jede Tour mit, egal ob 100km 600hm oder 60km 2000hm .... nur wenn ich nimmer kann dann musst du mich halt schieben   
Wir werden sicherlich viel Spass haben, denn ich fahre zum Spass haben nach Malle... nicht um Trainigslager zu absolvieren...

@Ippie: du hast es guuuuuuuuut *gg* knuddel mal deine 2 frauenn von mir... " frohe weihnachten & guten Rutsch " gib mal den Tip, wie du deine Frau bestochen hast, das du das Laptop mitnehmen darfst ???

@maixle, Alle anderen auch: *ein frohes Fest ! ! !*

@Google: klar kann man sich vorher nochmal treffen, wir müssten dann auch klären, wer was mitnimmt. z.B., nicht das jeder alles dabei hat (Ersatzschlauch Luftpumpe, etc.)

gestern war es richtig schön, durch die unberührte Schneelandschaft des Hahnenkamm´s zu radeln ... kann ich nur empfehlen...

ich hätte Lust mit euch mal wieder so richtig Spass zu haben, wollen wir mal im neuen Jahr den z.B. Feldberg/Taunus unsicher machen und so richtig die Reifen Qualmen lasssen. Da hätte ich absolut Lust drauf, mit Lupo als Guide... was meint ihr denn ???

Michael / Sakir


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und besinnliche Tage mit euren Familien.

Allen Malletonis wünsch ich viel spaß auf der Insel, ich werde leider doch nicht hin kommen.

War heute wieder im Krankenhaus. Die haben mir heute den Gips abgenommen und wieder geröncht (schreibt man das so   ). Naja das Resultat war das der Arzt mir gesagt hat das ich die nächsten vier Wochen das Bein noch nicht belasten darf. Hab jetzt ne Aircast Schiene, so eine mit Gelpolstern wo der Fuß beweglich ist.

Damit ist die Session eigentlich für mich, so wie ich sie geplant hatte gelaufen, bis ich wieder richtig radeln kann werden dann wohl 6 Wochen vergehen. Bis dahin ist mein Leistungsstand bei absolut 0 und ich hab die mühselige arbeit vom letzten Sommer umsonst gemacht. 

Man ich könnte echt heulen so beschissen ist das.


----------



## Sakir (23. Dezember 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Man ich könnte echt heulen so beschissen ist das.


ohje, das ist nicht so toll... 
ich drück dir alle Daumen die ich habe und finde....

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre jede Tour mit, egal ob 100km 600hm oder 60km 2000hm .... nur wenn ich nimmer kann dann musst du mich halt schieben


kleiner Witzbold ... doch eher umgekehrt  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden sicherlich viel Spass haben, denn ich fahre zum Spass haben nach Malle... nicht um Trainigslager zu absolvieren...
> Michael / Sakir





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nichts anderes behauptetMmmmmm......ich möchte auch was von der Landschaft sehen und die Aussicht geniessen...Ich habe auch kein Problem mit Höhenmetern. Was sollen diese  Aussagen ?
> 
> Sorry, aber ich fahre auch nicht nur zum blosen Biken nach Malle. Das habe ich mir im Spätsommer/Herbst für die Dolomiten vorgenommen....nicht im Januar. Ich habe kein Problem wenn Ihr andere Ambitionen habt. Ich muß es nur wissen damit ich mich entsprechend einrichten kann.
> !!





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bin ich für alle Touren zu haben. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Topographie um Cala Ratjada ist und welche Berge uns erwarten. Nur ohne Berg ist auch keine schöne Aussicht zu genießen.
> Volker


wie ich Euren Postings entnehme wollen wir doch alle das Gleiche. Kein Trainingslager, Spaß am Radl auf Malle und auch mal was sehen. Und das Ganze als EINE Gruppe  

Mein Posting und meine Links sollen sensibilisieren, dass Jeder sich darauf einstellen kann was kommen wird und eben Keiner mit falschen Vorstellungen nach Malle fliegt und das scheint mir ja zu gelingen  

Ich bin auch dafür das wir Malleristi uns kurz davor nachmal treffen und abstimmen wer was mitnimmt und welche der vielen möglichen Touren wir fahren wollen.
Bis dahin werde ich auch noch einige Tourenvorschläge haben. Vorallem mit weniger KM damit das Ganze nicht in Stress ausartet, denn immerhin fehlen uns im Vergleich zum Sommer 4 Std. Helligkeit, das habe ich bei meinen ersten Tourenplanungen nicht richtig beachtet.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist die Session eigentlich für mich, so wie ich sie geplant hatte gelaufen, bis ich wieder richtig radeln kann werden dann wohl 6 Wochen vergehen. Bis dahin ist mein Leistungsstand bei absolut 0 und ich hab die mühselige arbeit vom letzten Sommer umsonst gemacht.
> 
> Man ich könnte echt heulen so beschissen ist das.


Sorry Torsten....Aber das siehst Du jetzt etwas zu schwarz. Sicher hast Du Recht, daß Du nicht wieder da anfangen kannst wo Du aufgehört hast. Aber Du wirst nach diesen beschissenen 6 Wochen an einem Punkt anfangen, wo Du dieses Jahr mit Beendigung Deiner Maras noch gar nicht warst. Und außerdem wirst Du um einiges schneller wieder da sein wo Du gezwungernermaßen aufhören mußtest.

Mach Dir doch net so nen Kopp !! Das alte Jahr ist noch nicht abgelaufen, schon im Februar kannst Du Dein Leistungsstand aufbauen.

Sicher wirst Du nicht da sein wo Du eigentlich sein wolltest. Aber doche ein ganzes Stückchen weiter !! Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen !!


----------



## SteelManni (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo allemiteinand  

*Ich wünsche allen im Forum eine frohe Weihnacht
und ein glückliches neues Jahr 2005.*    

Mögen all Eure gesteckten Zeile erreicht werden!  

@tboy, Dir eine gute Besserung und einen schnellen Heilungsfortschritt!  

Viele Grüsse
SteelManni


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2004)

Mmmpffff...


----------



## KillerN (23. Dezember 2004)

Wünsche euch allen, schöne Weihnachten !!!
Feiert schön und futtert nett zu viel   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## mafels (24. Dezember 2004)

Ich Euch allen eine schöne Weihnacht und einen gute Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

@sakir,[email protected] wir sehen uns ja vorm Jahreswechsel noch.


Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (24. Dezember 2004)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Euch allen eine schöne Weihnacht und einen gute Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> 
> @sakir,[email protected] wir sehen uns ja vorm Jahreswechsel noch.
> 
> ...


da bleibt mir nur noch mich anzuschliessen und von martina auch alles gute.
wir gehn jetzt off bis 03.01. die trails im münstertal warten auf uns.


----------



## Andreas (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich wünsche Euch auch frohe Weihnachten !!!

Einige sehe ich ja noch on Tour. Dem Rest wünsche ich schon jetzt einen guten Rutsch ins Bikejahr 2005!


----------



## Sakir (25. Dezember 2004)

Halli Hallo

was habt ihr denn für schöne   von euren   bekommen ?

so wie es aussieht, werde ich die Feiertage genauso verbringen wie Weihnachten :      

werde wohl morgen früh mal aufstehen und bissel kalorien verbrennen gehen   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> was habt ihr denn für schöne   von euren   bekommen ?
> Michael


ich hab mich selber mit einen GPS-Teilchen beschenkt  

Und schon hab ich die nächste Flause im Kopf  So ein Foretrex kann man ja auch hervorragend als GPS-Maus nutzen. Aber welcher Palm oder PDA is nötig um ein richtiges Navi im Auto zu haben  

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich werde mir wohl noch nen neuen Dämpfer schenken müssen   

Sagt mal, hättet ihr nicht mal wieder Lust auf einen Nightride  ?   

Terminvorschläge ? (ähm Di. so um 18:30Uhr beim Bierhannes   )

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Andreas (27. Dezember 2004)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich selber mit einen GPS-Teilchen beschenkt
> 
> Und schon hab ich die nächste Flause im Kopf  So ein Foretrex kann man ja auch hervorragend als GPS-Maus nutzen. Aber welcher Palm oder PDA is nötig um ein richtiges Navi im Auto zu haben
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi,

es kommt drauf an was die Software alles bieten soll. Einfache Lösungen gibt es schon für den Palm V.

Guckst Du hier: Pda Forum


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> es kommt drauf an was die Software alles bieten soll. Einfache Lösungen gibt es schon für den Palm V.
> 
> Guckst Du hier: Pda Forum


Naja, wenn dann soll es schon eine richtige Lösung mit Sprachausgabe etc. sein. Das ist aber ohne 200-300  zu investieren wohl nicht möglich. Das is es mir nicht wert. Kann notfols mich auch mit dem Foretrex am Handgelenk im Auto navigieren lassen.

@Sakir, KillerN ... auf Eure Touranfragen reagiert irgendwie niemand. Scheinen alle im kollegtiven Winterschlaf zu sein  

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (28. Dezember 2004)

Hmm bei so einem mist Wetter würde ich auch nett fahren   

@ Sakir/Erdi, hättet ihr nett Lust mal zusammen zu fahren ?
Können uns ja irgendwo in ner Mitte treffen und dann ne Tour fahren ?!   

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Sakir (28. Dezember 2004)

Ahoi

@KillerN: gugst du hier

@Andreas: schade schade, lass dich mal von der Frau massieren.. das hilft garantiert   

@Erdi01: ich glaube auch, das hier imo alle im Winterschlaf sind.. kaum Beiträge, kaum Antworten, kaum... kaum... kaum... hoffe, das Lupo und Ippie wieder heimkommen, dann gehts auch mit den Touren vorwärts   

So wie es laut wetterbericht morgen werden soll, haben wir wieder glück    kein Regen und Mittags Sonne und bis 4-5C°.

Michael


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube auch, das hier imo alle im Winterschlaf sind..


Meld mich kurz aussem Winterschlaf um zu verkünden, Daß ich mich noch ne Runde aufs Ohr legen werde. Ich fahr morgen nicht mit. Nächstes Jahr wieder   

Euch noch ne schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (28. Dezember 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr morgen nicht mit. Nächstes Jahr wieder


hmmm.. kurz und bündig....
schade, wäre doch genau das richtige für den "GrundlagenGoogle" ..... mit wem soll ich nun quasseln....  
schlaf dich mal aus und fahr nächstes Jahr total erholt und voll motiviert wieder mit !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier im In´ternet-Cafè und habe noch etwas guthaben. 
Hier in Mittenwald liegen ca. 50 cm Schnee. Eine richtige Winterlandschaft, diees bei uns so nicht gibt. Mein Rad vermisse ich ganz schön. Aber wie fahren jeden Tag Abfahrtski und meine 6 Jährige Tochter fährt fast alles mit. Was die Kinder innerhalb drei Tagen alles lernen.   

Wenigstens gibt es ein paar Winterpokalpunkte als Ausgleichssportart.

So Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und bis nächstes Jahr

olker


----------



## yakko (29. Dezember 2004)

halli hallo,

wollte ich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Hoffe ihr wurdet alle reichlich beschenkt und habt ein schönes Weihnachtsfest gehabt. Den guten Rutsch in neue Jahr hänge ich gleich mal mit dran, komme momentan nicht dazu oft hier reinzuschauen.

Zum Radfahren bin ich bestimmt schon seit zwei Wochen nicht gekommen, erst eine Erkältung, dann in der Heimat gewesen. Heute war ich sogar zu faul mit dem Rad zur Abeit zu fahren und habe das Auto genommen - ich glaube der Winter dauert schon wieder viel zu lange. Momentan gibt es sogar Parkplätze, ich glaube das Fahrrad bleibt bis zum neuen Jahr im Keller.
Aber bald geht es ja nach Malle, ich hoffe das motiviert mich noch mal vorher etwas in Form zu kommen....


René


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

nach 2,5wöchiger Bikepause heute wieder eingestiegen mit 110 KM, das warn 20-30 zu viel. Die ham mir weh getan  Hab so ein prickeln in den Oberschenkeln  

Ansonsten wars heut ne Tour mit Hindernissen. Ich falschen Weg eingeschlagen, quer übern Acker, Sakir verbogenes Schaltauge, Mafels Platten, Kalkofen zu  

@Sakir ... denke Du wirst Dein Bike flott wieder flott haben. Is ja "nur" das Schaltauge. Zwar ärgerlich aber nix schlimmes. Und will mal leise anmerken bei unserem Ausritt in die Botanik auch ein unglücklichen Streckenverlauf gewählt, kleines Lienchen, vor dem Unterholz ging es nicht weiter bzw. durch  Was solls ...

Aber ansonsten is so ein GPS-Teilchen ne feine Sache. Werd nur mal versuchen die Wegpunkte exater zu platzieren.

Und morgen werd ich erst mal einen Regenerationstag einlegen (müssen  ) und dann kann mich nur ne Erkältung vor Malle noch stoppen  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (29. Dezember 2004)

Ahoi


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir ... denke Du wirst Dein Bike flott wieder flott haben. Is ja "nur" das Schaltauge. Zwar ärgerlich aber nix schlimmes.


Ja, das Schaltauge ist hinüber, muss mir neues bei Rose besorgen...
Schaltwerk ist auch hinüber, das hat so viel spiel, das ich fast 2 Gänge abdecken könnte *g*
werde morgen früh gleich mal das Schaltauge bestellen und das Schaltwerk werde ich woanders holen, z.B. bei H&S Bike bestellen, "_Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M 760 SGS  Modell: 2004_" kostet da gerade mal 29euros
Also ich dencke, das es für mich die nächsten 1-2 Wochen mit MTBiken vorbei ist und daher werde ich mein RR von der Rolle holen und das benutzen ))

@yakko: für Malle bissel üben ist eine gute Idee ! ! !

@Ippie: schön dich mal wieder zu lesen *sehnsucht*   

@Erdi01: bei deiner CO2-Pumpe gibts Kartuschen mit/ohne Umantlung, was ist der Unterschied ??? ausser der Preis *g*

@mafels: eMail ist unterwegs

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2004)

@Sakir ... Schaltwerk auch hinnüber, das is ärgerlich  

RR klingt auch gut, vielleicht fahren wir die Tage mal zusammen. Aber nur wenns Wetter schön ist, will mein RR nicht einsauen, macht sich im Wohnzimmer nich so gut  

Meine Kartuschen haben keine Ummantelung. Ist auch nicht nötig, da sie in die CO2 Pumpe reingeschraubt wird. Die Kartuschen mit Ummantelung sind nötig für z.B. die SKS Airgun, da hält man die Patrone direkt in der Hand. Ohne Ummantelung würdest Du Dir bei Benutzung Erfrierungen holen.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (30. Dezember 2004)

Morsche,

   habe eben mit Rose tefloniert     
die haben im moment Inventur und daher wird dort erst wieder ab dem 10.01 versendet      


aber eins habe ich gelernt, ich fahre niemandem mehr blindlinks hinterher und wenn ich dencke ich sollte umdrehen, dann mach ich es.....

Michael


----------



## Hugo (30. Dezember 2004)

wollt nur ma schnell bescheid geben dass ich seit heute morgen 10 uhr wieder deutschen boden unter den füssen hab.
bis 13.1 bleib ich voraussichtlich hier, wenn bis dahin mit meinem auge wieder alles fit is gehts danach wieder in den süden.

die nächsten tage werd ich ausspannen, aber sollte ma wieder ne mtb tour anstehn bin ich dabei...der ruhepuls bewegt sich danke meines hämatokrits von schätzungsweise 40-45 so im bereich von 40....also sollte es kein problem sein zumindest mim puls im GA1 bereich zu bleiben.  

dann schlagt ma was vor...bin schon richtig heiss drauf ma wieder dreck unter die stollen zu nehmen


----------



## Sakir (30. Dezember 2004)

*WO IST DENN DER REST DER EISBÄREN ???*

ich kann das Team nicht alleine versorgen   , also schwingt mal euren Hintern hoch und holt PUNKTE.....   

wo ist euer Ehrgeiz.... eure Motivation..... eure Willenskraft....    


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (31. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *WO IST DENN DER REST DER EISBÄREN ???*
> 
> ich kann das Team nicht alleine versorgen   , also schwingt mal euren Hintern hoch und holt PUNKTE.....
> 
> ...


    

die is im november geblieben


----------



## tboy0709 (31. Dezember 2004)

So der letzte Tag des Jahres ist angebrochen. 

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr.

Das Ihr alles schafft was Ihr euch vorgenommen habt für das kommende Jahr  

Bei mir kanns ja eigentlich nur besser werden, schlechter sollte es nicht kommen   und wenn ja dan    

Hoffentlich gibts 2005 nen gescheiten Sommer ohne Regen und den shice von diesem Jahr   

Also futtert heut Abend schön gemütlich und trinkt net so viel    

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Google (31. Dezember 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *WO IST DENN DER REST DER EISBÄREN ???*
> 
> ich kann das Team nicht alleine versorgen   , also schwingt mal euren Hintern hoch und holt PUNKTE.....
> 
> ...


Nööööööööö.......Nächstes Jahr wieder !!!  

Jungs, kommt ins Neue Jahr gut rein...ICH WÜNSCH EUCH WAS !!  

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Sakir (31. Dezember 2004)

Ahoi

*ich wünsche allen einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr !*

trinkt nicht zu viel ... gibt sonst so schwere Tage danach *ggg*

Michael​


----------



## Sakir (1. Januar 2005)

Ahoi

*ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr !*

ich dencke, ich werde dann erstmal joggen gehen und schauen wie es mir danach geht *ggg*

Michael​


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Januar 2005)

Wünsche allen ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr !!!​​  Die Jagd auf erfolge geht in ein neue Saison  ​​​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. Januar 2005)

Morsche Jungs und Mädel....

Von meiner Seite wünsche ich Euch allen natürlich auch ein frohes neues Jahr. Vor allem Gesundheit !! Dann klappts auch mit dem Biken und der  körperlichen und geistigen Ausgeglichenheit....alles andere kommt dann schon von selbst  

Die Arbeit hat mich wieder und ich hab damit auch wieder mehr Zeit zum posten  

Der Alltag kommt wieder rein und damit natürlich auch meine regelmäßigen Bikeausritte. Die letzten Tage hab ich es wenigstens geschafft, immmer mal für 2 Stunden zu radeln. 

Jetzt soll es wieder rund gehen schon allein deshalb, weil es nur noch 3,5 Wochen bis Malle sind und ich im Gegensatz zu anderen schon meine, daß 3,5 Biketage mit einigen Höhenmetern kein Pappenstiel werden !! Man stelle sich nur 3 mal hintereinander Vulkanradweg vor und noch ein bisserl mehr...  Die wenigsten haben doch bisher 3 Tage hintereinander mehr als 100 KM + Hm gefahren.....

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich möchte versuchen, die letzten drei WE's noch ein paar lange Distanzen zu gehen. Deshalb meine Frage: Was geht am Wochenende ?? Und vor allem am welchen Tag ? Ich kann diesmal nur am Sonntag.

Wenn gar nix geht, wär ich schon ganz froh wenn sich wenigstens einer finden würde, der mit mir zum Bäck Drive fährt.  

Dann sprecht Euch mal aus !!! 

Wegen Malle kümmere ich mich die Tage nun noch abschließend um den Transfer Airport/Hotel und um die Restzahlungen für die Bikes. Auch werd ich nochmal zusätzlich ein paar Tourenvorschläge von Jessica einholen (evtl. kriegen wir sie erst vor Ort. 2 Radkarten hab ich ja).

Was ist eigentlich mit den Transfer nach Frankfurt und zurück ??. Ich kann nix anbieten weil meine Frau den Kleinen nicht allein lassen kann. Fährt jeder alleine ??


----------



## Ippie (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Hessen hat mich wieder und natürlich auch die Arbeit. Diese Woche ist aber noch kein Run zu erwarten. 

Allen, die ich ausgelassen hatte (Erdi, ich habe Deine Handynummer noch nicht gespeichert) ein Gutes, Neues Jahr.

@[email protected] mit dem Transfer habe ich auch ein Problem. Wir sollten uns nächste Woche nochmal zusammen setzen und alles klären. Mit den Touren lasse ich auf mich zukommen. Wenn ich nicht mehr kann, werde ich Sangria saufen gehen. 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich jetzt mein Biketouren erhöhen, um wieder das faulenzerleben zu beenden.  

Am WE könnte ich nach 2-wöchiger Bikepause eine größere Tour fahren (und trotzdem nicht zugenommen). Bei mir paßt der Sonntag ebenfalls.
Ich bin zwar fast jeden Tag Ski gefahren und um meinen Puls etwas in Schwung zu bringen, auch mal den Berg mit den Skiern hoch gestapft, aber nichts gegen eine schöne Ausdauersportart. Ich werde wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr im oberen Isartal mal ein Rad-WE verbringen. Es ist so schöööön dort.

so ich muß jetzt was tun

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] mit dem Transfer habe ich auch ein Problem. Wir sollten uns nächste Woche nochmal zusammen setzen und alles klären.


 Ok. @Erdie,mafels, Sakir, Yakko, Ippie @ Wie siehts mit Donnerstag den 13.ten 19:30 im Anker in Klein-Auheim aus ?? Oder lieber Schnitzelranch oder, oder ??





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Am WE könnte ich nach 2-wöchiger Bikepause eine größere Tour fahren (und trotzdem nicht zugenommen). Bei mir paßt der Sonntag ebenfalls.


  Da sind wir ja schon mal mindestens 2  


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr im oberen Isartal mal ein Rad-WE verbringen. Es ist so schöööön dort.


 Vergiss mir (und die anderen) die Dolomiten im Spätsommer nicht. Oder abgehakt ?   Würd mich auch wieder um die Org. kümmern (wenns gewünscht wird)


----------



## Ippie (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@Google, Mafels, Sakir, Erdi, [email protected] 13.01. geht bei mir nicht. Wie sieht es mit dem 12.01 aus? Klein-Auheim wäre OK. 

Volker


----------



## Hugo (3. Januar 2005)

@ google
willst du die langen touren aufm mtb machen oder auf der strasse?


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @Google, Mafels, Sakir, Erdi, [email protected] 13.01. geht bei mir nicht. Wie sieht es mit dem 12.01 aus? Klein-Auheim wäre OK.
> 
> Volker


 12.01. ist bei mir auch ok





			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ google
> willst du die langen touren aufm mtb machen oder auf der strasse?


Mit dem Mtb auf alle Fälle da mein Cross noch nicht repariert ist. Strasse nein aber vorwiegend Asphalt. Wenns nach Miltenberg geht am Main lang, ansonsten wenn noch andere Vorschläge kommen meist auf Asphalt und teilweise Forstautobahnen.


----------



## Hugo (3. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 12.01. ist bei mir auch okMit dem Mtb auf alle Fälle da mein Cross noch nicht repariert ist. Strasse nein aber vorwiegend Asphalt. Wenns nach Miltenberg geht am Main lang, ansonsten wenn noch andere Vorschläge kommen meist auf Asphalt und teilweise Forstautobahnen.



forstautobahn würd ich mit machen, strasse brauch ich jetz ni...da hab ich die letzten monate und werd ich die nächsten mehr als genug machen.

man könnt die BED tour fahrn..aber vielleicht den D weg weg lassen


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. @Erdie,mafels, Sakir, Yakko, Ippie @ Wie siehts mit Donnerstag den 13.ten 19:30 im Anker in Klein-Auheim aus ?? Oder lieber Schnitzelranch oder, oder ??


mir sind beide genannten Termine und Lokalitäten recht. Entscheidet Ihr  

@WE-Tour ... hab auch vor was zu fahren. Wollt jetzt im Januar aber mehr auf em Renner verbringen. Zum Beispiel 3 x 100 x 1000  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (4. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> mir sind beide genannten Termine und Lokalitäten recht. Entscheidet Ihr
> 
> @WE-Tour ... hab auch vor was zu fahren. Wollt jetzt im Januar aber mehr auf em Renner verbringen. Zum Beispiel 3 x 100 x 1000
> 
> Erdi01



Ich kann am 12.1 nicht, 10., 11. und 13. würde in der Woche gehen.

Am Wochenende würde ich euch wahrscheinlich anschließen....


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> forstautobahn würd ich mit machen, strasse brauch ich jetz ni...da hab ich die letzten monate und werd ich die nächsten mehr als genug machen.
> 
> man könnt die BED tour fahrn..aber vielleicht den D weg weg lassen


Wenn nix dazwischen kommt fahren wir nach Miltenberg am Main lang. Liegt unter anderem daran, weil wir den Bäck Drive dort so lieben   Kannst gerne mitfahren....

@[email protected] Wieviel Uhr ?? Ich setz es dann ins LMB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich hätte 10:30 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke, 10:15 Uhr Fähre Seligenstadt oder 9:45 Uhr am Shooters.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## mafels (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann nächste Woche um 19:30Uhr jeden Tag, außer Freitag. Falls der Termin feststeht informiert mich.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich am Wochenende mitfahren kann. Der vordere Reifen hat ja bei der letzten Tour zum Kühkopf auch seinen Geist aufgegeben. Hab mir bei ebay 2 Reifen mit Schläuchen ersteigert und wollte die gestern in Mainz abholen, aber der Händler hat bis 13.01.05 geschlossen. 

Jetzt steht mein Bike mit 2 Plattfüßen im Keller. Vielleicht mach das CUBE meiner Frau fit und fahre damit. Dann muß ich aber das auch noch putzen, wozu ich keine Lust habe.

Ich melde mich noch mal. Wie es mit Samstag aussieht.

Güße Mario


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2005)

Guudn  

Sooo..die Miltenbergtour ist im LMB eingetragen:

Spurrinnentour  

@ Yakko @ Ich geb Dir auch en Berliner...ähhh Kreppel aus   
@[email protected] Auffi geht's. Willste net mal wieder ein paar alte Kollegen sehn ??
@[email protected] In meinem Keller liegen noch 2 Explorer und ein Comp  S light rum.....
@[email protected] Wolltest Du nicht auch mal mit fahren ?
@[email protected] Du doch auch ? Oder ?
@[email protected] Du kannst ja nicht ??
@[email protected] RR kannste noch genug fahren..

Mmmmmm....Alles Faulpelze !!  ...Spässle  

@[email protected] Noch jemand Interesse auf ne Zombietour ?? Wems zu lang iss, der kann ja in Mainflingen zusteigen (Lupo ?  )

Hab grad mal die ersten Seiten vom Hanauthread gelesen....Mann, was hat sich viel geändert  Die alten Zeiten fand ich auch net schlecht. Ein bisschen weine ich dem nach....

Wir sollten im Frühjahr mal ne ultimative Stammtischtour mit allen (Reservisten) organisieren..mit anschliessendem kleinen Umtrunk....


----------



## Hugo (4. Januar 2005)

ihc msus ma sehn ob ich bis dahin neue mtb schuehe hab(gibt grad n schönes angebot nur für mich  )
aber ich werd dann wohl doch eher samstag und sonntag bei uns im schönen spessart fahrn...samstags mit go crazy und sonntags werd ich meine alte stammrunde "anbieten"
wer mit kommen will is herzlich eingeladen, 40km und 1000hm, wenn man sie ruhig angeht kommt man bestimmt auf 3std  

werd sie ma ins LMB eintragen


----------



## KillerN (5. Januar 2005)

Yeah eine Miltenbergtour      

Ich werde morgen nochmal mein Bike checken, wenn ich zufrieden bin und mir keine komischen Geräusche anhören muss auf der Tour (seitens meines Bikes), bin ich dabei.

Ich würde dann an der Fähre in Seligenstadt hinzukommen (10:15 Uhr ?)

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah eine Miltenbergtour
> 
> Ich werde morgen nochmal mein Bike checken, wenn ich zufrieden bin und mir keine komischen Geräusche anhören muss auf der Tour (seitens meines Bikes), bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...


   jou...10:15 Uhr + 5 Min wenn alle schön pünktlich sind.


----------



## Ippie (5. Januar 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen.

Gestern bin ich nach 2wöchiger Pause wieder gefahren. Es war einfach schön. Der Hintern hat zwar nach 2 Std. rumgezickt, aber da muß er durch. 

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer Lupo-Tour aus? Wäre doch mal wieder Zeit, oder?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (5. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer Lupo-Tour aus? Wäre doch mal wieder Zeit, oder?



Als Alternative koennte das fuer Euch & Lupo interessant sein:  
Night Ride im Kreis Offenbach


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen.
> 
> ...


Nix dagegen wenn der Wolfgang Lust und Zeit hat  @[email protected] könnten von mir aus starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (5. Januar 2005)

hab heute mim edw beschlossen am samstag wenn nix dazwischen kommt die BED tour zu fahrn, treffpunkt wär bei EDW um 1300

nur für den fall dass jemand bissi dreck fressen will


----------



## BlackTrek (5. Januar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute mim edw beschlossen am samstag wenn nix dazwischen kommt die BED tour zu fahrn, treffpunkt wär bei EDW um 1300
> 
> nur für den fall dass jemand bissi dreck fressen will



Könnt Ihr einem Newbie auf dem Board hier gerade nochmal erklären, was "BED tour" und wo "bei EDW" ist?

thx
Sonja


----------



## Lupo (5. Januar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt Ihr einem Newbie auf dem Board hier gerade nochmal erklären, was "BED tour" und wo "bei EDW" ist?
> 
> thx
> Sonja


hi sonja, da du wohl keine lust hast dir die letzten 3487 beiträge durchzulesen  will ich mich mal mit ner antwort versuchen: 
die BED tour ist ne runde durch den spessart. B, E + D sind die anfangsbuchstaben der wege die gefahren werden. Wennde wissen willst wo EDW wohnt mussten schon selber fragen  

@ google + ippie: werd mich morgen bei trockenem wetter dem andreas anschliessen. wenn schon mal ne neue tour angeboten wird...


----------



## Hugo (5. Januar 2005)

EDW is der nick eines benutzers...
wie er heisst will ich hier im öffentl. forum nicht breit treten...mag er evtl. nicht.

BED is ne tour und setzt sich aus drei teilen zusammen.

dem Birkenhainer weg
Eselsweg
und dem Dr. Degen weg

die drei wege sind in den wanderkarten mit den buchstaben "B", "E", und "D" gekennzeichnet


----------



## Ippie (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Google, fahren wir morgen im Kreis Offenbach mit? Kann man doch auch bei Dir starten,oder? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Google, fahren wir morgen im Kreis Offenbach mit? Kann man doch auch bei Dir starten,oder? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus.
> 
> ...


....und ich dachte Ihr macht über meine excellente Gabe der Orientierungslosigkeit nicht nur Witze, sondern meint es auch ernst  

Zwei oder dreimal bin ich ja schon mit dem Michael dort vorbei gekommen, teilweise hab ich den Weg auch vor mir..aber bei Dunkelheit ist mir das zu unsicher. Wir verfahren uns bestimmt  

Würd ja wirklich gern hinfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (5. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ......aber bei Dunkelheit ist mir das zu unsicher. Wir verfahren uns bestimmt
> 
> Würd ja wirklich gern hinfahren....


kommt doch bei mir vorbei, ich führ euch dann hin


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> kommt doch bei mir vorbei, ich führ euch dann hin


Zu der späten Stund hab ich an so ne Idee nun wirklich nimer gedacht  

Wann müssten wir denn bei Dir sein ? 

@[email protected] Als Startzeit von mir ab müßtest Du 35 - 40 Minuten vorher einplanen...Schaffst Du das ?


----------



## Lupo (5. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wann müssten wir denn bei Dir sein ?


17:30, ich brauch so ne halbe stunde bis dahin


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> 17:30, ich brauch so ne halbe stunde bis dahin


Ok ich bin schon mal da  @[email protected] Wir müßten bei mir um 16:50 *STARTEN !!*

Bis heutabend dann...  @[email protected]


----------



## Andreas (6. Januar 2005)

Wow, super dass ihr heute Abend mitfahrt.
Dann bekommen wir ja einige Watt Lichtleistung zusammen.


----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, super dass ihr heute Abend mitfahrt.
> Dann bekommen wir ja einige Watt Lichtleistung zusammen.


aber denk dran, nach 3,5 std wirds bei mir duster
  net dass wir dann um mitternacht irgendwo im hessischen ried stehn...


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber denk dran, nach 3,5 std wirds bei mir duster
> net dass wir dann um mitternacht irgendwo im hessischen ried stehn...


Hast Du nicht zwei Akkus wie ich ???


----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du nicht zwei Akkus wie ich ???


psssst  ich wollte den andreas nur schon mal sensibilisieren  weil immer wenn ein gewisser herr e aus d mitfährt werden während der tour virtuos schleifen eingebaut


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> psssst  ich wollte den andreas nur schon mal sensibilisieren  weil immer wenn ein gewisser herr e aus d mitfährt werden während der tour virtuos schleifen eingebaut


Meinst Du etwa den

S C H L E I F E R ? ? ?​


----------



## Andreas (6. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> psssst  ich wollte den andreas nur schon mal sensibilisieren  weil immer wenn ein gewisser herr e aus d mitfährt werden während der tour virtuos schleifen eingebaut



Nur keine Angst. Ich habe auch nicht mehr Akkupower, keinen Ersatzakku und 1/2 h Anfahrt im Dunkeln. Ansonsten muessen wir uns mit e aus d  verkabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ansonsten muessen wir uns mit e aus d  verkabeln.


gute idee  aber ich hänge dann das verbindungskabel ans abschleppseil, mit dem ich mich spätestens in büddelborn bei herrn e einklinke


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> psssst  ich wollte den andreas nur schon mal sensibilisieren  weil immer wenn ein gewisser herr e aus d mitfährt werden während der tour virtuos schleifen eingebaut


Hmmm ... überleg, überleg ... ich hab für 8 Std. Licht  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (7. Januar 2005)

War ja richtig schoen gestern, bei den milden Temperaturen.

@Lupo: Danke nochmal fuer das Angebot mit dem Akku.  Viel
mehr wollte ich aber auch nicht fahren. Ich hatte tierischen
Kohldampf als ich nach Hause gekommen bin.

Mein Akku hat 4h durchgehalten und auf den letzten 5 km habe 
ich noch die X zuschalten koennen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> War ja richtig schoen gestern, bei den milden Temperaturen.


und morgen wirds noch milder. Könnt man bald in kurz fahren  

Wollt mich gerade für die Miltenbergtour eintragen und hab mit Schrecken festgestellt die is am SO  

Was mach ich jetzt morgen ... hat einer Lust auf RR ... oder MTB bei Tag ... Binselberg  oder was anderes ... Andreas, Lupo, Miss Marpel und alle Anderen  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (7. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> und morgen wirds noch milder. Könnt man bald in kurz fahren
> 
> Wollt mich gerade für die Miltenbergtour eintragen und hab mit Schrecken festgestellt die is am SO
> 
> ...


wie fahrn morgen ne frankfurtumrundung. wer mit will: 11:30 bei mir


----------



## Hugo (7. Januar 2005)

edw und ich fahr die BED tour, 1300 bei edw.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wie fahrn morgen ne frankfurtumrundung. wer mit will: 11:30 bei mir


O.K. komm mit. Bin dann 11:30 bei Euch. Gibts auch nen Cappu unterwegs  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mach ich jetzt morgen ... hat einer Lust auf RR ... oder MTB bei Tag ... Binselberg  oder was anderes ... Andreas, Lupo, Miss Marpel und alle Anderen
> 
> Erdi01


Und was machste jetzt Morgen ?? Den besten Kaffee gibts nun mal in Miltenberg  

@[email protected] Sonst noch wer Lust auf Miltenberg ??


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und was machste jetzt Morgen ?? Den besten Kaffee gibts nun mal in Miltenberg
> 
> @[email protected] Sonst noch wer Lust auf Miltenberg ??


Na mitfahren ... wenns nich so trätscht wie im Moment  Werd mir den Wecker stellen und dann entgültig posten. Hoffentlich hatts morgen nich so ein Mördergegenwind wie heut ...   Darf aber ruhig so mild sein wie heut. Mir sind doch tatsächlich Radler in kurz begegnet. Einer war gar nich weit von uns ... gelle KillerN  

Mal nebenbei die Eisbärenhetzer haben heute die 2000 Punkte vollgemacht. Wer hetzt eigentlich wehn  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (8. Januar 2005)

Biker in kurz ?? - Na die müssen doch verrückt sein !!    

Ich habe mich mal aus der Tour ausgetragen und werde morgen kurzfristig entscheidn ob ich mittfahre. Denn: Ich kann nur das große Blatt fahren, da mein mittleres kompett im *rsch ist. Ausserdem traue ich mir die Strecke nicht so ganz zu, ich werde vielleicht nach 2/3 aussteigen. Abwarten, wenn dann bin ich morgen an der Fähre !

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Biker in kurz ?? - Na die müssen doch verrückt sein !!
> 
> Ich habe mich mal aus der Tour ausgetragen und werde morgen kurzfristig entscheidn ob ich mittfahre. Denn: Ich kann nur das große Blatt fahren, da mein mittleres kompett im *rsch ist. Ausserdem traue ich mir die Strecke nicht so ganz zu, ich werde vielleicht nach 2/3 aussteigen. Abwarten, wenn dann bin ich morgen an der Fähre !
> 
> ...


Ok Jens. Wir werden sehen ob Du da bist. Vielleicht kannst Du morgen nochmal kurz posten oder mich anrufen ob Du nun fährst oder nicht.....damit wir nicht warten.

Mit dem großen Blatt kann man aber ohne weiteres die Tour fahren.

Es hat sich noch ein weiterer Mitfahrer für morgen aus Gelnhausen bei mir telefonisch angemeldet. Sein Username ist Onzilla. Ich kenn den Namen schon aussem Forum.

Also bis morsche dann

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na mitfahren ... wenns nich so trätscht wie im Moment  Werd mir den Wecker stellen und dann entgültig posten. Erdi01


Moin, ich bin um 10:15 an der Fähre Seligenstadt. Bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2005)

Heut gings mir richtig gut  Dachte ich hätt heut mehr Probs nach 4 Std. radl gestern.

Wetter war gut. Ein hauch von Frühling im Janaur, Gegenwind im Gegensatz zu gestern nicht vorhanden, Bäck Drive lecker, Große Gruppe mit 6 Mann, Lustiges Völkchen unterwegs, alle im Malle Fieber, Slalomfahrt um Aburg ...

*Vorschlag für die Woche:*

DO Nightride im Kreis Offenbach. Rund um den Flughafen. Ab/bis Dtz. 70 KM. Ohne 18 West 10 KM weniger, gehört aber dazu  

WE Vulkanradweg, 800-900 HM vor Malle tun gut  

So jetzt Ihr ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (9. Januar 2005)

Ahoi

also ich muss sagen, heute bin ich stolz auf mich.....
ich bin nochmal eine kleine Runde über Mühlheim, Lämmerspiel, Obertshausen gefahren um auf die 8:00h Fahrzeit zu kommen und hätte ich gewusst, das es nur noch 2,7km bis zur 200er Grenze gewesen wäre, hätte ich die auch noch voll gemacht   
Hätte nicht gedacht, das mein Popo das durchhält... tzzz ich merk nichtmal etwas davon...     

@Ippie: wie war der heimweg ??? war er so, wie du wolltest ?

@Erdi01: WE hört sich gut an, "So" wäre mir am liebsten ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das war heute wieder eine schöne Tour. Das Wetter war super und der Slalom in Aschebersch hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Und der Cappu im Bäck Drive ist der Beste.

@[email protected] Ich bin zwar recht Steigungslos nach Hause gekommen, aber es waren ca. 6 km mehr und die Zeit ebenfalls 16 min länger. Also keine alternative. Dadurch hatte ich heute eine Fahrtzeit von über 6 Std. Zuhause war ich dann aber recht platt. In Kahl war ich noch gut drauf, aber ab Michelbach war die Muskulatur am Ende und ich war froh, daß ich fast daheim war. Aber jetzt ist allres swieder im grünen Bereich.

@[email protected] mit Do. wird bei mir nichts. Mein amerikanischer Bruder ist bei uns. 

Ich werde die Woche meinen Rhythmus etwas ändern müssen. Statt Di und Do, muß ich Mittw. und Freitag fahren.
Vulkanradweg würde ich gerne fahren. Ich habe aber nur am Sonntag Zeit. 

So jetzt gehe ich in die Kiste

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (9. Januar 2005)

Acht Stunden!   

Da find ich doch die vorgeschlagenen 70km Nightride am Do schon viel sympathischer. Zu welcher Uhrzeit soll denn das am Donnerstag stattfinden? Und welche Strecke wird gefahren?


----------



## Sakir (10. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Vulkanradweg würde ich gerne fahren. Ich habe aber nur am Sonntag Zeit.


    

Michael


----------



## Lupo (10. Januar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Acht Stunden!
> 
> Da find ich doch die vorgeschlagenen 70km Nightride am Do schon viel sympathischer. Zu welcher Uhrzeit soll denn das am Donnerstag stattfinden? Und welche Strecke wird gefahren?



moin blacktrek, wär ja toll wenn du die frauenquote auf unseren nächtlichen ausritten etwas pushen könntest und mal mitfahren würdest. genaue startzeit und ort weiss ich noch net, das gibt der erdi aber bestimmt noch im 
 LMB  bekannt. gefahren wird auf radwegen und forstpisten.

wolfgang


----------



## Google (10. Januar 2005)

Moin Jungs und Mädels !!

Aus dem Mädel kann ich ja jetzt getrost Mädels machen durch unseren weiblichen Zuwachs Blacktreck  

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Kinder im Thread   (Spässle  )

Den Beiträgen zu entnehmen hats ja gestern allen viel Spass gemacht. Ich kann mich da nich ausschliessen, bei diesem affengeilen Wetter was wir gestern hatten  Meine Frau hat was gehört von "seit mehr als 100 Jahren nicht mehr so mild im Januar"

Unser Speedslalom zwischen den hunderten Spaziergängern in AB war dazu noch ne echte Bereicherung. Ich hab ja unsere Gruppe teils von hinten gesehen und es sah schon Lustig aus wenn die Spazies von dem einen rechts und vom anderen links umfahren/umsprungen  wurden. Die Leut haben ja auch interessiert uns zugeschaut.

Ihr könnt mir sagen was Ihr wollt: Miltenberg ist immer wieder ne guuude Adresse !

Aber die Tour steck mir jetzt noch in den Knochen !! Es war die erste lange nach drei Wochen und das spüre ich. Vor Malle muß noch was getan werden. 

Wenn ich mir 3 Touren Malle vorstelle: " Mein lieber Schwede..." Ich weiß net ob ich den dritten Tag noch hinbekomme. Na ja, ggfls. mach ich was Erholendes nach der ersten großen Malletour. Mal schauen wie es läuft.

@[email protected] Du Tier !! Ich bin auch stolz auf Dich  


*Zu den Tourenvorschlägen von Erdie:*

Donnerstag Nightride: Wär ich dabei   Möcht aber schon von mir aus starten....Michael, biste dabei als Navigator ? Evtl, kann ich auch wieder beim Lupo vorbeischauen wenn Du Wolfgang mitfährst ??  

Vulkanradweg: Keine Frage, bin dabei wenns am *Sonntag* ist.

Am Mittwoch will ich meine Maintour (3,5 Stunden) wie immer im GA fahren....Noch jemand Lust mal wieder mitzufahren ??


----------



## Miss Marple (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo @ BlackTrek, schön das sich auch mal wieder eine Frau für unsere Touren interessiert.    

Ich fänd es schön wenn du einfach mal mitfahren würdest, und die Jungs freuen sich auch immer über neue MitfahrerInnen  .

@Google, wenn wir am Donnerstag Erdie's Tour mitfahren, dann ab Dietzenbach, 100km nachts sind mir nen bischen viel     . 

Bis bald Martina


----------



## Google (10. Januar 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, wenn wir am Donnerstag Erdie's Tour mitfahren, dann ab Dietzenbach, 100km nachts sind mir nen bischen viel     .
> 
> Bis bald Martina


Martina, Im Dunkeln sieht man doch nur die Hälfte, also sinds definitiv nur 50 Km.   Na ja, wahrscheinlich fahr ich auch mittem Auto hin...


----------



## Onzilla (10. Januar 2005)

Hi,

etwas verspätet - ich kam noch nicht früher dazu:

Super Tour, gestern. Ich habe die Klappe etwas aufgerissen, als ich sagte, das nächste mal komme ich aber OHNE Auto zum Treffpunkt.

Ich war doch ein klitzekleines bisschen fertig. Zu Hause habe ich nur aphatisch herumgesessen, Beine, Arme und A..ch haben wehgetan. Habe mich dann wenigstens schön bekochen lassen und bin um 10 ins Bett geschlichen.

Heute wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, alles wieder gut.

Wenn Ihr wieder mal so gutes Wetter bestellt und ne "GA" - Tour macht, bin ich gerne dabei.

Bis dann,

Onzilla-Peter


----------



## Sakir (10. Januar 2005)

Halli Hallo


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag Nightride: Wär ich dabei   Möcht aber schon von mir aus starten....Michael, biste dabei als Navigator ? Evtl, kann ich auch wieder beim Lupo vorbeischauen wenn Du Wolfgang mitfährst ??


ich werde das wohl nicht schaffen, denn noch liegt das MTB demontiert im Kelller   

@BlackTrek: Halli Hallo, willkommen Sonja ! ! ! 8 Std. sind eine wirkliche Ausnahme... ich wollte halt mal wissen, ob ich das durchstehe.   

@Onzilla: bist doch bestens mitgekommen.... heute morgen waren meine Beine auch ein wenig schwammig, aber noch der Arbeitsahrt war wieder alles i.O.   

so nun muss ich mich spurten, sonst komm ich zu spät ins Atlantis ))

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ BlackTrek, schön das sich auch mal wieder eine Frau für unsere Touren interessiert.
> 
> Ich fänd es schön wenn du einfach mal mitfahren würdest, und die Jungs freuen sich auch immer über neue MitfahrerInnen  .


  


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Da find ich doch die vorgeschlagenen 70km Nightride am Do schon viel sympathischer. Zu welcher Uhrzeit soll denn das am Donnerstag stattfinden? Und welche Strecke wird gefahren?


Startzeit ist 18:30 Toom Parkplatz in Dietzenbach. Es geht über Neu-Isenburg, Zeppelinheim an den Flughafen, drumherum und wieder zurück. Also los ...

Am kommenden Sonntag wird der Vulkanradweg ein zweites Mal unter die Stollen genommen. Auch hierzu sind alle Männlein uns Weiblein eingeladen  

Die LMB-Einträge sind gemacht ... marsch, marsch kauf.. äh eintragen  

Nightride um den Airport 
Vulkanradweg 

Erdi01


----------



## Onzilla (11. Januar 2005)

Wer war das nochmal mit dem Foretrex-GPS am Rad am Sonntag?

Habe ein paar Fragen dazu, gerne in Inbox.


Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Wer war das nochmal mit dem Foretrex-GPS am Rad am Sonntag?
> 
> Habe ein paar Fragen dazu, gerne in Inbox.
> 
> ...


Meiner Einer ...   

@Malletouris ... wer schon mal langsam aufs Wetter schauen will  

@Google ... Was sagt unser Hotel eigentlich zu den Rädern. Dürfen die mit aufs Zimmer. Ist bei vielen Hotels dort nicht gern gesehen  Sonst müssen Panzerschlösser mit  

Müssen wir heut abend mal drüber quatschen ... worüber noch  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (12. Januar 2005)

so jungens...mrogen gehts wieder nach SA.
de max is schon drüben und schrubbt schön km, ich denk dass wir samstag und sonntag zusammen zwischen 300 und 400km machen werden.
wird zeit dass ich euch doch endlich ma im winterpokal einhol....nicht dass ihr nächstes jahr noch bei den rennen schneller seid als ich (smiley verkneif ich mir grad)

@tboy, sorry habs ni gepackt ma vorbei zu kommen...wirsts aber überleben, oder?

sieh zu dass dein bein bald wieder fit is, schotten is dieses jahr zwar erst im mai,  aber evtl. gibts noch was anderes im april was sich lohnen würd.

de max will unbedingt das cape epic mit mir fahrn....ma guggen vielleicht wird da doch noch was draus...hab ihm zwar schon mitgeteilt dass er mich da wohl mit dir verwechseln muss aber er lässt nich locker  

ihr hört dann wieder von mir wenn ich drüben bin, denk aber dass ich freitag dann nicht mehr all zu lange in der firma sein werd, also wahrscheinl. dann montag früh


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2005)

M A L L E   geil - geil - geil

Bild 4 Palma mit Hafen
Bild 5 Palma, Airport, El Arenal
Bild 6 von unten nach oben: 
Can Picafort/Playa de Alcudia/Alcudia/Cap des Pinar(erste Landzunge - unsere mögliche Abkürzung  )/Port de Polensa/Cap de Formentor (zweite Landzunge)

2 Wochen ... tick, tick, tick ...

          

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (13. Januar 2005)

Also ihr müßt auf jeden Fall zur Nordspitze Formentor mal hochbiken.
Super Serpentinenstraße und Ausblicke in alle Richtungen. Ich war letzes Jahr im Dezember dort - leider nicht zum Biken.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Also ihr müßt auf jeden Fall zur Nordspitze Formentor mal hochbiken.
> Super Serpentinenstraße und Ausblicke in alle Richtungen. Ich war letzes Jahr im Dezember dort - leider nicht zum Biken.



Das ist Cap Formentor ... da wollen wir hin  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Cap Formentor ... da wollen wir hin
> 
> Erdi01


Sieht ja ziemlich trocken da aus...und überhaupt: Wo issn da en Kaffee ???   

@[email protected] Nachdem ich schon zwei recht schlaflose Nächte hinter mir habe  , fahr ich heute lieber ein bisschen früher bei mir am Main los, damit es heutabend net so arg spät bei mir wird. 

Vulkanradweg am Sonntag Freu mich schon drauf   

@Ach [email protected] Hab gelesen, daß Du neuerdings GA1 fährst  SoooSooo......


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute muß mich doch auch mal wieder hier zu Wort melden und mal Bericht erstatten über meinen aktuellen Krankheits hrmrhrm sorry Gesundheitszustand    natürlich.

Also ich war gerade im Krankenhaus zur Kontrolle beim Chef Arzt selbst   und es ist alles wieder in Butter ist also gut ausgeheilt. Das heißt ich darf wieder voll belasten ab dem heutigen Tag.

Da ich bis jetzt aber noch gar nicht belastet habe bekomm ich jetzt 2 Wochen Krankengymnastik. Ich bin auch die Woche schon mal aus versehen drauf gedabbelt. Vorhin hab ich auch schon mal leicht versucht drauf zu treten. Ich kann Euch sagen ich hab deacht was ist das denn der gehört aber nicht zu mir   paaa ist das Eklig 4 Wochen nicht drauf und dann auf einmal voll ich komm mir vor wie als wäre meine Fußsole noch nie irgendwo drauf gestanden   

Naja aber jetzt gehts aufwärts. Jetzt konnte ich zwar das geplante Trainingslager nicht machen und beim zweiten bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher ob ich das Rad mit nehme (wohl eher nicht) is ja nur eine Woche lang und der erste Tag ist eh schon verschenkt weil wir erst um 15.30 fliegen.

Auserdem fang ich ja quasi wieder von ganz unten an und eine Woche Grundlage in Malle hat da wohl nicht viel sinn. Also werd ich wohl mein Training für dieses Jahr wieder zu hause absolvieren. Bei dem Gesichtspunkt das ich im vergangenen Jahr erst mitte Mai so richtig trainiert hab und doch noch ziemlich gut in Form gekommen bin ist doch die Aussicht diesmal ab Febuar los zu legen doch auch nicht schlecht. Zwar war das nicht mein gestecktes Ziel aber was solls da steckt ja keiner drin.

Naja wärend meiner Liegephase  hab ich mich dann mal wieder etwas mehr meinem zweiten Hobby gewiddmet. Ich sag euch ein 2,3m großes Bild kommt echt sau gut beim Film schauen


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja ziemlich trocken da aus...und überhaupt: Wo issn da en Kaffee ???


wie trocken ... is doch genug Wasser drum heraum  


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Nachdem ich schon zwei recht schlaflose Nächte hinter mir habe  , fahr ich heute lieber ein bisschen früher bei mir am Main los, damit es heutabend net so arg spät bei mir wird.


Ausreden  


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Ach [email protected] Hab gelesen, daß Du neuerdings GA1 fährst  SoooSooo......


Wo steht das denn   

Erdi01


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht das denn



  Unser GA1-Newcomer  ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Unser GA1-Newcomer  ​


Aha ... jetzt muß man auch noch aufpassen was man schreibt   

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (14. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Nachdem ich schon zwei recht schlaflose Nächte hinter mir habe  , fahr ich heute lieber ein bisschen früher bei mir am Main los, damit es heutabend net so arg spät bei mir wird.



Hast echt Glueck gehabt Google. Es wurde naemlich sauspaet. Wir waren erst wieder 23:15 h zurueck in Dietzenbach. War aber ne super Tour. Hat Spass gemacht um den Airport zu cruisen.  Ich wusste gar nicht das es da so tolle Radwege gibt und auch noch direkt unter der Landebahn.


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hast echt Glueck gehabt Google. Es wurde naemlich sauspaet. Wir waren erst wieder 23:15 h zurueck in Dietzenbach. War aber ne super Tour. Hat Spass gemacht um den Airport zu cruisen.  Ich wusste gar nicht das es da so tolle Radwege gibt und auch noch direkt unter der Landebahn.


 Da wär ich ja heutemorgen wieder tot gewesen..wo ich doch um 5:00 Uhr aufstehe   Aber irgendwann bin ich bestimmt mal bei der Airporttour dabei  

Ich bin gestern 3,5 Stunden gefahren und war schon gegen 20:45 zuhause....sehr angenehm. Das erste Mal seit langen wieder mit dem reparierten und überholten Cross. Im Gegensatz zur letzten Crossfahrt vor circa 2 Monaten, mußte ich diesmal etliche Km mehr schrubben um auf meine Fahrzeit zu kommen. Eine deutlich, wahrnehmbare Leitsungssteigerung..Ach wie scheee   Das baut auf  

@Sakir,[email protected] Wollt Ihr den Vulkanradweg mit Euren RR's fahren ?? Ich würd dann auch mit dem Cross kommen. Man müßte nur mal rausbekommen, ob die Strecke auch Schnee-/Eisfrei ist  

@[email protected] Weißt Du irgend was ??


----------



## Miss Marple (14. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hast echt Glueck gehabt Google. Es wurde naemlich sauspaet. Wir waren erst wieder 23:15 h zurueck in Dietzenbach. War aber ne super Tour. Hat Spass gemacht um den Airport zu cruisen.  Ich wusste gar nicht das es da so tolle Radwege gibt und auch noch direkt unter der Landebahn.



Hallo Jungs, kann mich Andreas nur anschließen, Erdie hat uns mal wieder in schlafwandlerischer Sicherheit durch die Nacht geführt.   Das Tempo war ok, die Fotostopps und sonstige Stopps haben uns halt ein bischen Zeit gekostet.  

Meinen Landeversuch am Isenburger Bahnhof der leider nicht so elegant war wie die der Flugzeuge vorher   , kostet mich wohl doch nen neuen Helm.  
Mein Kinn ist auch nicht mehr ganz so Schumi-like.  und lachen tut auch nicht mehr weh  .

@Tboy0709, schön das du deinen Fuß wieder belasten darfst und wieder anfangen kannst zu fahren.   

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Onzilla (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe im Thread ein wenig zurückgeblättert, aber nichts näheres gefunden zur

Vulkan-Tour am Sonntag:

Treff in Glauberg? Kennt mein Navi nicht, nur Glauburg. Ist Glauburg der Einstiegspunkt für alle oder fahrt ihr von Hanau aus los?

Falls ich mitfahre würde ich gerne ein wenig "abkürzen", da ich auf jeden Fall auch am Sa ne heftigere Tour mache. 

Bis wohin (Ort) solls denn auf dem Vulkan-Radweg gehen?

Gruss

Onzilla


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Januar 2005)

Ich kenn den Vulkanradweg auch nicht. Laut www.vulkanradweg.de klingt´s ein bisschen, als ob´s gelinde gesagt keine typische MTB-Tour wird, oder?

Oder fahrt Ihr mit´m Rennrad?

Viele Grüsse
Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Januar 2005)

@ Onzilla, [email protected] Treffpunkt ist Glauburg. Wir fahren mit dem Auto dort hin. Der Link von BlackTrek ist genau der Richtige. Wie schon richtig festgestellt, ist das keine typische Mountainbiketour, wir nutzen das WE oft um KM  zu schrubben zwecks Kondi. Der Vulkanradweg ist jetzt super zu fahren, da dort kein Schwanz fährt. Im Frühjahr/Sommer macht das wegen der hohen Frequentierung keinen Spass.

Wir fahren den kompletten Weg bis Lauterbach, machen dort wie üblich im Kaffee ne Pause (deswegen fahr ich eigentlich nur mit  ) und dann geht's zurück. 

Einige haben nur MTb's evtl. fahren Sakir und Erdi01 mit dem RR, ich dann mit einem Cross. Iss egal wer was fährt solange kein Schnee oder Eis auffem Weg ist.

Noch Frägen ??


----------



## Onzilla (14. Januar 2005)

Soviele hm?

Dann wartet bitte NICHT auf mich.

Wenn ich nach der Samstagtour noch ein wenig Tiger in den Beinen habe, UND ich das Auto haben kann, dann fahre ich mit. Da es mir natürlich nur auf das Ziel (!!Hefeweizen!!) ankommt, würde ich irgendwo unterwegs dazustossen, jetzt weiss ich ja, wo´s langgeht.

Vielleicht, mal sehen, was wird.

Ansonsten schönes WE, schöne Tour wünscht

Peter


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2005)

@DO Nightrider ... schön das es gefallen hat. Trotz Sturz und Platten. Is halt was Anderes. Ein paar Schnappschüsse. 

@Miss Marple ... schön das so weit alles klar ist, auf nem Helm kommt es ja nicht an  

@Google ... ob ich mim Renner den Vulkanradweg fahr bin ich auch am überlegen. Wenn der Weg sauber ist, keine schmierigen Blätter etc. Wie hält es @Sakir, ggfl. BlackTrek  Allein mim Renner hab ich keine Lust, da muß ich so lang in Lauterbach warten  

@Onzilla ... stimmt is Glauburg, hab ich mittlerweile auch im LMB geändert  Abkürzen oder dazustoßen is überall möglich. Nur wie willst Du das Dazustoßen timen  

@Lupo ... sind Deine Bilder gestern was geworden. Von Fliegern is bei mir nix zu sehen  

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Januar 2005)

Ich denke, ich käme dann mit´m Renner. Wenn der Weg wirklich zu schlecht ist, kann man ja auch wieder auf die Landstrasse wechseln. Das is´ ja nicht Südpatagonien. 

Mich schrecken ehrlichgesagt die 135km ein bisschen. Ich bin letzten Sonntag ca. 100km/1000hm gefahren und war dann froh, wieder zuhause zu sein. Ich hoffe da auf mildernde Umstände wie eine ausreichend lange Pause und gemütlich in Eurem Windschatten rollen zu können.  

Sonst fahr ich halt nur die ersten 2h mit und kehr dann um oder so.


----------



## Onzilla (14. Januar 2005)

@Erdi01
Wie ich das timen würde?

Naja, ich weiss doch, dass Ihr mindestens einen 35er Schnitt fahrt und dann kann ich mir genau ausrechnen, wann ihr wo seid!
Einzuplanen sind dann noch 2 Plattfüsse hinten....










Nee, ich will ja keinem Neuen Angst machen:
Also mit 25er Schnitt rechne ich

Peter


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe da auf mildernde Umstände wie eine ausreichend lange Pause und gemütlich in Eurem Windschatten rollen zu können.


  Klar, fürne lange Pause bin ich immer zu haben und Windschatten spenden ist auch für niemanden ein Problem.

100 Km und 1000hm ist doch schon was ! Wird schon klappen. Probiers einfach.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Sakir (14. Januar 2005)

Halli Hallo


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe da auf mildernde Umstände wie eine ausreichend lange Pause und gemütlich in Eurem Windschatten rollen zu können.


klar kannst du im windschatten rollen, wird aber bestimmt nicht nötig sein, so wild ist der Weg nicht. Torsten ist ihn auch zu 60% mit dem Renner gefahren und es ging wunderbar !

@MissMarple: was hört man da von Landeflug....sowa sollst du nicht machen....

@Google: jap ich fahre mit dem RR, ich schaff es nicht, bis Sonntag das MTB zu montieren ! .... leider...

@Onzilla: raff dich zusammen und komm mit... der Weg ist es wert ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2005)

@BlackTrek, Sakir @all ... Na dann nehm ich auch den Renner. Hab nur gerade festgestellt, das keines meiner Lichter um den Lenker passt   . Das heist wenns duster wird müsst Ihr mir den Weg erleuchten  

Bis dann ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, daß Ihr alle an die etwas langsam fahrenden MTB's denkt!  
Wenn Ihr fast alle mit einem Rennrad fahrt (Sakir ausgenommen, da er zur Zeit nichts anderes hat), brauche ich erst gar nicht so früh aufzustehen, um dann hinter Euch her zu hecheln. Ich habe keinen Slic-Bereiftes Rad und werde auch nicht mit 160er Puls fahren. 
Das sehe ich ja dann am Samstag Abend, ob ich dabei bin. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Januar 2005)

@Ippie: Ich glaub ich hab noch ein paar 1,5" breite MTB-Slicks im Keller. Könnt ich auch mitbringen am Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> schön, daß Ihr alle an die etwas langsam fahrenden MTB's denkt!
> Volker


ich geh und bin auch von ausgegangen das Du mitkommst und schalt auch freiwillig 2-3 Gänge runter. Auserdem is Google mit bei. Auch wenn er mim Gross fährt, hat er lang nicht unsere Übersetzung. Also kannst ruhigen Gewissens mitfahren.  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schön, daß Ihr alle an die etwas langsam fahrenden MTB's denkt!
> Wenn Ihr fast alle mit einem Rennrad fahrt (Sakir ausgenommen, da er zur Zeit nichts anderes hat), brauche ich erst gar nicht so früh aufzustehen, um dann hinter Euch her zu hecheln. Ich habe keinen Slic-Bereiftes Rad und werde auch nicht mit 160er Puls fahren.
> ...


Hey Ippie !!!!....Gegebenenfalls warten wir doch.....

.......in Lauterbach​
         ​
Nö, iss doch klar. Wir fahren zusammen


----------



## Sakir (14. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schön, daß Ihr alle an die etwas langsam fahrenden MTB's denkt!
> Wenn Ihr fast alle mit einem Rennrad fahrt (Sakir ausgenommen, da er zur Zeit nichts anderes hat), brauche ich erst gar nicht so früh aufzustehen, um dann hinter Euch her zu hecheln. Ich habe keinen Slic-Bereiftes Rad und werde auch nicht mit 160er Puls fahren.
> ...


du du du.....
wir fahrne schon so, das du mitkommst.
sollten die anderen anfangen zu raaaasen, bleib ich bei dir und spende dir Windschatten und motivation   
Ausserdem bis du doch so gut drauf, das es kein Prob wird.

Michael


----------



## Lupo (14. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo ... sind Deine Bilder gestern was geworden. Von Fliegern is bei mir nix zu sehen
> 
> Erdi01


bei mir leider auch net  2 bauchbare fotos hab ich im lokalforum geuppt, die andern warn alle schrott.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2005)

Mein NEUES fürs Frühjahr  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (15. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> brauche ich erst gar nicht so früh aufzustehen, um dann hinter Euch her zu hecheln.


wage dich und komm nicht mit, dann zieh ich dir die Ohren lang und hetze deinen Zimmerkollegen gegen dich auf   
Ohne dich sind die Touren nicht so.... fröhlich ......also wird schön mitgefahren  

Michael


----------



## Ippie (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ganz so ernst war es nicht gemeint. Nur wenn jeder seinen Spaß haben will, das heißt seine Geschwindigkeit/Puls fahren, liegt das durchschnittstempo und die Pulsbereiche zwischen MTB und Rennrad weit auseinander, oder.

Aber ich fahre morgen schon mit. Die Kuchentheke in Lauterbach ist ja sooooo groß und Spaß haben wir ja auch immer.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (15. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich fahre morgen schon mit.


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2005)

@[email protected] Bin heute wieder mit dem Cross unterwegs gewesen und einige Dinge liesen heute zu wünschen übrig. Da muß ich erst mal danach schauen....Deswegen fahr ich Morgen nun doch mit dem Mtb  

Was ist dieses WE eigentlich mit mafels ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onzilla (15. Januar 2005)

So, bin gerade zurück von meiner MTB-Tour, die war eher gemächlich, so um die 50km in 3h15.

Da es mir ganz gut geht, werde ich morgen nun doch direkt ab Start mitfahren!!!


Habe zwar ein Zweit-MTB mit Slicks 1 Zoll und noch nie gefahren, aber die Schaltung ist total am Ende. 
Frohe Kunde deshalb an Ippie: auch ich komme mit dem MTB.

Bis dann, have fun

Peter


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Januar 2005)

Ja, also das war heute eine echt nette Tour!   

Wunderbarer Sonnenschein, nette Leute, schöne Landschaft. Was will man mehr? (naja, bissi wärmer hätt´s sein können...)

Eigentlich hatte ich mir ja vorgenommen, nur die Hälfte mitzufahren und dann umzukehren. Aber ich hab´s nicht bereut, alle 130 km mitgefahren zu sein. So in der Gruppe kommt einem das gar nicht so lang vor. Und mit dem unfairen technischen Vorteil 23mm-Slick gegen grobe Stollenreifen klappt´s auch mit dem Speed    

Also: wenn ihr mich wieder mitnehmt, könnt ich mir vorstellen, öfter mal mitzufahren!

Sonja

@Sakir: erinner mich dran, Dir das nächste mal eine Gaspatrone mitzubringen.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2005)

Hi,

kurzer Bericht von unserer 2 Auflage Vulkanradweg. Wie BlackTrek schon schrieb schön wars, schön kalt, dafür strahlend blauer Himmel. Durchschnitt -2 C und alle Die sich angesagt hatten sind auch erschienen  Der Weg war prima zu fahren, das Glatteis haben wir übersehen  Es war wenig los auf dem Weg. Mit ner gemischten Truppe 3 MTBs 3 Renner gehts auch, die Einen etwas schneller, die Anderen etwas langsamer.

Es waren 135 KM bei 890 HM und 5:45 reine Fahrzeit, Schnitt 23,7. Die Pause im Lauterbacher Kaffee war auch wieder gut ... Der konnt sich sogar an uns errinnern, woran lag das wohl. Er wußte sogar, dass wir das letzte Mal SA da waren ... ich wußt es nicht mehr  ... Der Apfelstrudel und der Milchkaffee war lecker und hatten wir uns verdient.

@BlackTrek ... dafür das Du im Windschatten rollen wolltest oder gar nur die Hälfte fahren, biste ganz schön vorneweg ... Tzzz Tzzz  Auf ein Neues ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (17. Januar 2005)

Morsche zusammen,

ja, die gestrige Tour war mal wieder spitze, das Wetter hervorragend, die Pause wie immer das Beste  Ich bin alle Pulsbereiche bis 172 gefahren, Rückzus ausschliesslich GA2.

Ja, ich war schon sehr überrascht, daß sich bei uns eine Frau eingefunden hat, die ohne weiteres unser Tempo und unsere Km mitgehen kann. Hut ab  @[email protected] Klar kannste weiterhin mit touren  

Renner und Mtb ist schon ein Unterschied. @[email protected] Bist mit meinem Mtb ja gar net mehr mitgekommen    

Sooo....dann wollen wir gleich mal das letzte WE vor Malle ansprechen: Was steht an ?? Zu zwei Dinge hätt ich Lust, komischerweise ziemlich gegensätzlich.

 Entweder wieder ne Ultratour, auschließlich GA1 mit 3-5 Spurtinterrvallen (EB), aber ansonsten eher gemäßigt....

 oder wenns relativ trocken  ist gleich richtig ins Gelände. Würd gerne mal wieder den Hahnenkamm unsicher machen. Meine Vorstellung hierzu: circa 1200 hm bei 60 km...ohne An und Abfahrt gerechnet.

Samstag bevorzugt aber Sonntag auch machbar


Dann lasst Euch mal aus worauf Ihr Lust habt  Ich höre......


----------



## Onzilla (17. Januar 2005)

Nachdem ich gestern Abend nach dem Bad ins Koma gefallen bin, bin ich nun wieder ansprechbar:

Ja, klasse Tour gestern. Alleine würde ich mich niemals so quälen, aber bei so netten Mitfahrern ist alles viel einfacher. Ob ich mir doch irgendwann ein Rennrad an Land ziehe?
Erstaunlich, leicht bergab und im Windschatten musste ich ständig reintreten, während Sakir ohne Vordermann einfach nur rollte.

Samstag geht bei mir nicht, da ich ja bei den Leuten in Neuses mitfahre. An dieser Stelle auch mal eine Einladung:

Im Sommer fahren wir dort so um die 60 km und um die 1000 hm plus.
Jetzt im Winter wird es meist ein klein bisschen weniger. Am Tourende teilt sich oft die Gruppe, da einige lieber im Fernblick in Neuses und andere lieber auf dem Hahnenkamm ihr isotonisches, hopfenhaltiges Getränk zu sich nehmen.

Schöne Woche,

Peter


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Renner und Mtb ist schon ein Unterschied. @[email protected] Bist mit meinem Mtb ja gar net mehr mitgekommen
> ....


Nun, bei Deiner aufrechten Sitzposition voll im Wind gehts halt net schneller. Hast Dich aber recht wohl gefühlt auf em Renner, gleiches gilt auch für Ippie - oder  Beruhigend für Malle.

Im Übrigen hatte ich bis ich auf den Renner gekommen bin auch so ne aufrechte Sitzposition, dass ändert sich recht schnell wenn man regelmäßig auf nem Renner sitzt  

Wegen dem WE hab ich mir noch gar kein Kopp gemacht ... bei den Wetteraussichten im Moment hab ich gar kein Bock  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

freut mich zu hören, dass ihr euch auf den Vulkanradweg vergnügt und wieder ordentlich Kilometer geschrubbt habt, ich habe gestern bei herrlichem Sonnenschein auf der Piste an euch gedacht. Bin auch wieder heil angekommen, der Muskelkater wird bis nächste Woche auch weg sein, so dass Malle nichts mehr im Wege steht.

Habe heute auch eine Antwort wegen den Rädern im Hotel bekommen:


> Dear Mr. Smoktun,
> 
> thank you for your mail of 12/01/05. We are pleased to inform you that our clients may keep their bicycles in their room or leave theme in our garage.
> 
> ...



Eine Frage habe ich dann aber doch noch mal: ihr wollt doch alle das Gepäck am Abend vorher einchecken - in welcher Zeit ist das möglich? Bei AirBerlin auf der Seite finde ich nichts.
Wann wollt ihr dann am Donnerstag morgen dort auftauchen, die 60 min vorher braucht ihr ja nicht da zu sein.


René


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Januar 2005)

Wenn man heutzutage die einschlägigen Zeitschriften/Werbeprospekte aufschlägt, hat man den Eindruck, dass man mit weniger als 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten und Reifen <2.4" gar nicht mehr fahren kann.

Das kann ich ja auch verstehen, wenn man so bestimmte Gardasee-Trails als Maßstab nimmt. 

Aber wo würde ich hier bei uns in der Gegend Spass mit so einem Gerät haben? Wo sind ultimativen technischen Trails rund um Hanau?

pls adv

Sonja


----------



## Miss Marple (17. Januar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man heutzutage die einschlägigen Zeitschriften/Werbeprospekte aufschlägt, hat man den Eindruck, dass man mit weniger als 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten und Reifen <2.4" gar nicht mehr fahren kann.


is doch alles relativ, früher konnte man ja auch ohne servolenkung und bremskraftverstärkung, abs, asr etc. autofahrn....


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich ja auch verstehen, wenn man so bestimmte Gardasee-Trails als Maßstab nimmt.
> 
> Aber wo würde ich hier bei uns in der Gegend Spass mit so einem Gerät haben? Wo sind ultimativen technischen Trails rund um Hanau?
> 
> ...


ich bin mehr fürn taunus zuständig und da gibts schon einige   wart´s nur ab    aber das seh ich jetzt eigentlich mehr so als aufforderung an einen gewissen raubfisch mal wieder ne tour zu führen 

oh shice! hab net gemerkt dass martina noch on ist


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2005)

_Dear Mr. Smoktun,

thank you for your mail of 12/01/05. We are pleased to inform you that our clients may keep their bicycles in their room or leave theme in our garage.

Best Regards.

Gabriella Foresti - Recption _  

Ahhhh ... ich liebe mein Renner   ... @Ippie, wo schläfst Du eigentlich  

Hab mein Renner gleich nach der Tour gestern wieder schön geputzt. Alles andere is bei nem Renner auch ne Todsünde  

@Yakko ... soweit ich noch weis   is das Eincecken am Vorabend ein Service der Fraport und unabhängig von der Airline und ab 18 Uhr möglich bei Maschinen die am daraffolgenden Tag bis 8 Uhr starten ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal zu unserer gestrigen Tour. Es war einfach wieder schön. Das Wetter war sonnig und etwas frostig. Die Gruppe hat wieder gut zusammengepaßt und und hat auch gnädig auf Startschwierigkeiten (Lauterbach) reagiert.  
Am Besten waren die letzten 30 km. Der Geschwindigkeitsrausch hat mich gepackt und nicht mehr losgelassen.
Die Beine haben sich langsam an die langstrecken gewöhnt und machen keine Probs mehr. Ich könnte heute wieder fahren, hab' aber keine Zeit und das Wetter ist auch beschissen.  

@[email protected] Erdi, ich werde mich mit unseren Rennrädern zusammenkucheln und vom MTB uns von Singletrails träumen. 
Oder wir stellen die 2 Rennräder zusammen in die Ecke und haben vielleicht am nächsten morgen noch ein kleines BMX-Rad daneben stehen.  
noch fragen? 

bis denn 

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir stellen die 2 Rennräder zusammen in die Ecke und haben vielleicht am nächsten morgen noch ein kleines BMX-Rad daneben stehen.
> noch fragen?
> 
> bis denn
> ...


ich bin für die Variante. Vielleicht kriegen wir Zwillig-BMX-Rädchen dann ham er beide was von


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo, Guten Morgen

Das Wetter ist ja bescheiden...  Ich versuch mal nicht rauszuschauen, einfach heim, Bikeklamotten an und los...ob des klappt ??  

Na ja, wenigstens haben wir ( hoffentlich   )  ab dem 27.01. für ein paar Tage ordentliche Temperaturen. In meiner Signatur könnt Ihr übrigens das aktuelle Malleweter anschauen. Des issn Service, Häh ?  



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo würde ich hier bei uns in der Gegend Spass mit so einem Gerät haben? Wo sind ultimativen technischen Trails rund um Hanau?


Hatte auch schon Lupos Antwort auf der Zunge. Da ist unser Techniker genau der Richtige für  

Auch wenn sich eh keiner meldet   wollt ich mal vorsichtig ankündigen, daß ich heute und morgen Grundlage am Main fahren will, falls das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt (3-3,5 Stunden). Sprich: Kein Regen beim Start

NACHTRAG: Beim Mallewetter sind auch die Temperaturen der letzten 30 Tage zu sehen...macht Hoffnung


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Januar 2005)

@Google: Wann fährste denn genau und ab wo?


----------



## Edith L. (18. Januar 2005)

@Eisbären
So mal nen kleiner Zustandsbericht vom zwischenzeitlich verschollenen Geglaubtem. 
Hatte mich doch meine Erkältung herber erwischt als gedacht. Einfach zu viel beruflicher Stress im Dezember und dem ausklingenden Jahr gehabt. Weihnachten und Sylvester flog dabei nur irgendwie vorbei. Die Quittung kam dann auch postwendend. Und da man als Selbständiger nicht einfach mal krank machen kann, muss man seine Wehwehchen am Schreibtisch auskurieren, was dem Heilungsverlauf nicht gerade zuträglich ist  Langsam geht es dann doch wieder aufwärts, so dass am WE mal wieder wenigstens etwas möglich war. Hab jetzt mal nachgetragen, ist aber nicht so dolle viel.   Tja Google, ich nehm mal an, ich krieg Dich jetzt wirklich nicht mehr. Die Würfel sind gefallen!

Jetzt geht es noch um die Teamwertung!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn sich eh keiner meldet   wollt ich mal vorsichtig ankündigen, daß ich heute und morgen Grundlage am Main fahren will, falls das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt (3-3,5 Stunden). Sprich: Kein Regen beim Start


als Lust schon ... aber wenn ich gerade das Wetter seh, is es für heut gelaufen und morgen abend kann ich nicht  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Januar 2005)

@[email protected] Ich kann so gegen  16:45 Uhr in Steinheim starten. Wenns sein muß auch ein bisserl später.   Treffpunkt kann man ja noch ausmachen. Auch wenn immer alle schreien: "Blos nicht deine Handynr. ins Internet !!"  hier zum zigsten mal im Thread: 0179/915 2 935. Jedenfalls machts gemeinsam mehr Spass. Sakir ist ja nun schon auch einige Zeit für mich ausgefallen  

@[email protected] Man weis nie was kommt !! Hauptsache es geht weiter voran   Ich will weiterhin stolz auf uns, unser Team und unser Land sein   

@[email protected] Ausreden....seit wann fährst Du mit mir Main


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ausreden....seit wann fährst Du mit mir Main


meist am WE. Unter der Woche glaub bisslang ein Mal  

Ansonsten öfter als Du denkst, eigentlich eigenartig das wir uns noch nicht über den Weg gefahren sind. Ich fahr durchs Rodgau Richtung Aburg - Main bis Seligenstadt oder Seligenstadt Main bis HU, OF, F je nach Lust,Laune und Zeit dann zurück.

Immer vorausgesetzt ich bieg nicht Richtung Binselberg ab ...

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (18. Januar 2005)

Oh je, ich hör schon wieder   
binselberg    

schnell weg   

Martina


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich kann so gegen  16:45 Uhr in Steinheim starten. Wenns sein muß auch ein bisserl später.



Hups, das war ja vorhin schon...    
Morgen evtl. 17:30-19:30?

Gruss 
Sonja


----------



## Google (19. Januar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hups, das war ja vorhin schon...
> Morgen evtl. 17:30-19:30?
> 
> Gruss
> Sonja


Wenns geht 17:30 ?? Schaun wir mal.

Gestern jedenfalls hat mich das Wetter nicht aufs Bike gebracht ...aber ins Fitnessstudio. Die haben jetzt einen mehr  Hab dort ausgemacht bis April das Studio zu nutzen und dann wieder ab Oktober....Ich hab schon die ganze Zeit mit so einem Gedanken gespielt, es ist nämlich blöd wenn einem das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht und man dann gar nix machen kann. Die haben dort genug Geräte für die Ausdauer und außerdem kann ich zumindest schon mal die Muskulatur aufs Laufen vorbereiten, was ich im Frühjahr wieder langsam beginnen möchte. Vielleicht mach ich nämlich bei Spessartchallenge diese Jahr komplett mit: Biken, Laufen, Berglauf. Vorausgesetzt meine Sehnen spielen wieder mit...

Ich hab mir auch gleich ein 30-Minuten Programm zur ausgleichenden Stabilisierung der Bauch (I like a Waschbrett   ) , Rücken und Schultermuskulatur zusammenstellen lassen. Wenn schon denn schon. Das Studio sieht mich allerdings nur bei Schlechtwetter oder wenn ich neben den Biken noch Bock drauf hab. Endlich kann ich (fast) immer sporteln


----------



## eDw (19. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ins Fitnessstudio. Die haben jetzt einen mehr  Hab dort ausgemacht bis April das Studio zu nutzen und dann wieder ab Oktober....



Hi Google,
das ist eine gute Idee, die hatte ich auch schon. Was kostet Dich der Spass im Monat?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Andreas (19. Januar 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Google,
> das ist eine gute Idee, die hatte ich auch schon. Was kostet Dich der Spass im Monat?
> 
> Gruss
> eDw



Das wuerde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Saisonvertraege gibt.


----------



## Hugo (19. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Das wuerde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Saisonvertraege gibt.


kleine studios lassen normal recht gut mit sich reden.

google...kannst du uns verraten wie genau der plan aussieht? interessiert mich naeml. selbst grad

hugo, der grad maechtig muskelkater in bauch, brust und trizeps hat...und in den waden und oberschenkeln


----------



## Google (19. Januar 2005)

Ich zahl jetzt 41 Euro im Monat, ohne Aufnahmegebühr. War Verhandlungssache. Verhandlungssache war auch, daß ich einen 12-Monatsvertrag unterschreibe, aber mich schriftlich festlege in welchen Monaten ich das Studio nutze, wann ich aussetze und wieder beginne...und das sich der Vertrag nach Ablauf dann jeweils nur um 3 Monate verlängert. Ich denk das ist ok, insbesondere bei dieser Jahreszeit sinnvoll.

@[email protected] Ich weiß jetzt net ob ich auf die ganzen Foltermaschinen eingehen soll  Ich hab da sicherlich jetzt keinen professionellen sondern eher einen nach meiner Fason gestrickten Plan bekommen, wo ein bisserl die anderen Muskelgruppen stabilisiert werden. Ansonsten sind das zwei prof. Weltmeister(innen) im Bodybuilding und Sportlehrer, die das auch können wenn Du es brauchst. 

Bauch und Rückenübungen weil ich derzeit wieder Probs beim Fahren habe und etwas für die Schultern, die fürs Biken auch ein bisschen besser trainiert sein könnten. An einigen Maschinen hat man den tollen Nebeneffekt, daß automatisch auch andere M.Gruppen mittrainiert werden, z.B Trizeps und Latissimus...aber des wolltest Du jetzt eigentlich gar net hören    

Frage zurück: Ist's eigentlich sinnvoll die Beine zusätzlich zu trainieren obwohl ich eigenlich meiner Meinung nach übers Biken da genug mach ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (19. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zurück: Ist's eigentlich sinnvoll die Beine zusätzlich zu trainieren obwohl ich eigenlich meiner Meinung nach übers Biken da genug mach ??



is so einfach nicht zu beantworten.
fuer dich im moment eher nein
fuer mich im moment eher sinnvoll

wieso?
du machst momentan grundlage, da bringt dir krafttraining nix ausser muskelkater und lange regenerationsphasen
ich trainier momentan auf kraft, da sind so n paar foltermaschinen ganz nuetzlich...grundlage mach ich momentan nur am wochenende, koennte aber sein dass ich bald n 70km arbeitsweg hab den ich dann mim bike zurueck leg, da wird das bein-muskeltraining auch wieder stark begrenzt...man stelle sich ma vor...140km am tag, 3ma die woche, plus samstag und sonntag touren mim max


----------



## Sakir (19. Januar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: erinner mich dran, Dir das nächste mal eine Gaspatrone mitzubringen.


Ach iwo, habe ich doch gerne gemacht 
es wäre schön, wenn du des öfteren mal mitkommst   
__________________



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bauch und Rückenübungen weil ich derzeit wieder Probs beim Fahren habe


da muss ich dir mal sagen, das wir bei den letzten Touren gemeinschaftlich festgestellt haben, das du sehr unruhig auf dem Sattel sitzt. vielleicht hat das auch etwas mit deinen Probs zu tun !
__________________

@Studio... nee nee, Sport im *freien* ist was wunderbares !
außerdem kann man alle wichtigen Muskeln auch ohne Grundgebühr daheim trainieren...   

@Erdi01: Bike auf dem Zimmer   genial   

@Hugo: 70km Arbeitsweg ist schon was ! da kann ich mit meinen 12km nicht mithalten 

@Lupo: nochmal herzlichen Dank   
das Buch ist genial, ich komme sehr gut damit zurecht und bin fleissig am erstellen ))

@Malle: ich muss am Mittwoch wohl pünktlich um 18 Uhr einchecken, da ich um 20 Uhr wieder auf der Arbeit sein muss !

Ich habe nun auch wieder ein mont. MTB   
es funktioniert alles wunderbar und geputzt ist es auch noch   

Freitag Nachmittag werde ich wohl mal Richtung Johannesberg starten, habe da so eine Tour im Internet gefunden .. mal schauen wie sie ist !
Am Wochenende habe ich BIKE verbot  von meiner Regierung erhalten   

P.S. ich hatte gestern schon mal einen sehr langen Beitrag hier geschrieben, nur dank WINDOOF und AUSNAHMEFEHLER war alles dahin   

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (19. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zahl jetzt 41 Euro im Monat, ohne Aufnahmegebühr. War Verhandlungssache. Verhandlungssache war auch, daß ich einen 12-Monatsvertrag unterschreibe, aber mich schriftlich festlege in welchen Monaten ich das Studio nutze, wann ich aussetze und wieder beginne...und das sich der Vertrag nach Ablauf dann jeweils nur um 3 Monate verlängert. Ich denk das ist ok, insbesondere bei dieser Jahreszeit sinnvoll.
> 
> Frage zurück: Ist's eigentlich sinnvoll die Beine zusätzlich zu trainieren obwohl ich eigenlich meiner Meinung nach übers Biken da genug mach ??



@ google,

jetzt muß ich auch mal n bisschen Werbung machen!  

Bei LoopLoine in Alzenau gibts auch "Halbjahresverträge" extra für Biker!
z.B. Spinning für  29,- im Monat ohne Aufnahmegebühr!
Bauch und Rückentraining ist auch gegen geringen Aufpreis möglich!
 
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ google,
> 
> jetzt muß ich auch mal n bisschen Werbung machen!
> 
> ...


Morsche allerseits.

Ich kann jetzt eben auch alles in Anspruch nehmen, z.B auch Spinning oder Aerobic mit den Damen. Ei gibts da net eben sonen gecovertes Lied mit sonem Aerobicvideo und lauter hübschen Bodys ? Oooch, ich glaub da hüpf ich mal mit....muß mir noch ein hübsches Stirntuch oder ein Bandana und ne enge Trainingshose kaufen  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> da muss ich dir mal sagen, das wir bei den letzten Touren gemeinschaftlich festgestellt haben, das du sehr unruhig auf dem Sattel sitzt. vielleicht hat das auch etwas mit deinen Probs zu tun


Du hast recht !! Zwischen den Jahren hab ich den Sattel höher gestellt und seit dem hab ich damit Probleme. Beim  Vulkanradweg Rückzus hab ich wieder zurückgestellt. Dies zeigt aber wie empfindlich mein Rücken auf Veränderungen reagiert, bzw. wie schwach meine Muskulatur dort ist. Deshalb ist Rückentraining von Nöten





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochenende habe ich BIKE verbot  von meiner Regierung erhalten


   Da wird wohl niemand anderes dieses WE was anbieten   Dann werde ich wohl oder übel die Miltenbergtour für den Samstag ansetzen in der Hoffnung, daß noch jemand mitfährt und das Wetter mitspielt  Ggfls. können wir den Termin bei Schlechtwetter noch auf Sonntag  verschieben:

Die gute alte Miltenbergtour 

Geplant ist eine reine GA1-Fahrt mit 3-5 EB-Einheiten

Ach nochwas...ein kleiner Wehrmutstropfen für die Malleristis, die sich die RR geliehen haben: Die Jessica hat mich informiert, daß wir noch mit den alten Rädern fahren, weil die Neuen erst im März kämen....  Ich denke aber mal, daß die im guten Zustand sind und keine Probs machen. Ich werde die Jessica kurz vorher nochmal anmailen " ......dann ölt mal schön die Ketten, etc ....."


----------



## Ippie (20. Januar 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] mit dem WE-Bikeverbot hast Du mein volles Mitleid. Ich darf! La,la,la, freu   Ich werde Dich trotzdem vermissen.  

@[email protected] wollen wir mal wieder zum Kinzigstausee fahren? Miltenberg waren wir in letzter Zeit recht häufig. Und der Cappu in Gelnhausen war auch spitze.

Das mit dem Fitnessstudio ist eine gute alternative. Diese Woche war das Wetter so schlecht, wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte, daß ich seit Sonntag nicht mehr gefahren bin. So ist das mit dem deutschen Wetter. Von Oktober bis März ist es Herbst.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## eDw (20. Januar 2005)

@[email protected] 70km Arbeitsweg: meinst Du in SA oder back in Germany?

@[email protected]@ Biken am WE. Samstag habe ich keine Zeit, aber Sonntag wuerde ich schon mal ein Stueckchen fahren. Allerdings hab ich gerade das Wetter auf www.wetter.com fuer Alzenau abgerufen    Ab Samstag sieht das eigendlich eine Woche lang immer gleich aus: Kalt + Scheefall    

@[email protected] LoopLoine in Alzenau.  Wo ist das Studio genau? Wohn zwar jetzt schon 2 Jahre in Alzenau, kenn mich aber bei weitem besser im Wald am Hahnenkamm als in der STadt aus.   

....Ach ja, viel Spass in Malle!

Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wollen wir mal wieder zum Kinzigstausee fahren? Miltenberg waren wir in letzter Zeit recht häufig. Und der Cappu in Gelnhausen war auch spitze.


OK  Die Miltenbergtour ist schon gelöscht  Könntest Du mal einen LMB-Eintrag machen ??





			
				eDw schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Biken am WE. Samstag habe ich keine Zeit, aber Sonntag wuerde ich schon mal ein Stueckchen fahren. Allerdings hab ich gerade das Wetter auf www.wetter.com fuer Alzenau abgerufen    Ab Samstag sieht das eigendlich eine Woche lang immer gleich aus: Kalt + Scheefall


Ich bin da jetzt mal ganz egoistisch....Sonntags nur ungern weil ich am abend vorher auf einer 40er Trauerfeier bin .....nur wenns Samstags regnet oder keine Sa* am Sontag Zeit hat


----------



## Hugo (20. Januar 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ google,
> 
> jetzt muÃ ich auch mal n bisschen Werbung machen!
> 
> ...



sag ni dass die jetz echt spinning anbieten!!!
das is mit auf meinem mist gewachsen.
hab denen grad ma ne mail geschrieben, letztes jahr wars im gespraech dass ich als instructor fuer sie arbeiten sollte
mach hier grad mein spinning instructor schein
hab mich dann fuer die naechste saison empfohlen, waer naeml.   
nach der naechsten saison werd ich auch n paar erfolge vor zu weisen haben wenn sie nach refferenzen fragen  

@edw
nene alles hier in SA...oh man...in 10wochen is scho wieder alles rum...noch 6 wochen arbeiten und dann is urlaub 

@lupo
wir hattens ma von helicoils...ich will meine alte gabel als starrgabel zurueck ins leben holen, aber dazu braeucht ich zwei M6 helicoils, kannst du mir verraten wo man sowas normal bekommt, oder besser noch bestellen kann? dann wartet das paket naeml. auf mich wenn ich wieder daheim bin


----------



## Ippie (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

der LMB zum Kinzigstausee ist eingetragen. Erdi, Yakko, Mafels, Onzilla, Black Treck, Sakir (vielleicht doch), Google und alle die Lust haben, können sich eintragen

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (20. Januar 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] 70km Arbeitsweg: meinst Du in SA oder back in Germany?
> 
> @[email protected] LoopLoine in Alzenau.  Wo ist das Studio genau? Wohn zwar jetzt schon 2 Jahre in Alzenau, kenn mich aber bei weitem besser im Wald am Hahnenkamm als in der STadt aus.
> 
> ...



@eDw,

das Studio ist in der Siemensstrasse, gegenüber der Kfz-Zulassungsstelle
in Alzenau.  
Ist klein aber fein, 
mit Fitness / Kinder-Karate / Sauna / Massagen und vieles mehr!

Gruß


----------



## eDw (20. Januar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag Nachmittag werde ich wohl mal Richtung Johannesberg starten, habe da so eine Tour im Internet gefunden .. mal schauen wie sie ist !
> Am Wochenende habe ich BIKE verbot  von meiner Regierung erhalten
> 
> Michael[/FONT]



Wann faehste Du und von wo aus. Und wo kann man die Touer im Internet finden?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Sakir (20. Januar 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Wann faehste Du und von wo aus. Und wo kann man die Touer im Internet finden?
> 
> Gruss
> eDw


Ohje

Uhrzeit keine Ahnung, mal sehen wann ich wach werde (Nachtschicht)*ggg*
die Tour habe ich auf meinen Streifzügen durch das Internet irgendwo gefunden und natürlich als alter Sammler und Jäger gleich mal gespeichert !
Diese Woche hatte ich dann Zeit, die Touren mal zu durchforsten und auszusotieren 

@Ippie:   

@mafels: lebst du noch ???

Michael


----------



## Ippie (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Für Helicoils und Schrauben mußt Du Deinen Händler in Freigericht fragen. Wir hatten auch schon das Thema von Titanschrauben. Also frag ruhig mich. Welche Größe brauchst Du denn?

Volker


----------



## Hugo (21. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Für Helicoils und Schrauben mußt Du Deinen Händler in Freigericht fragen. Wir hatten auch schon das Thema von Titanschrauben. Also frag ruhig mich. Welche Größe brauchst Du denn?
> 
> Volker



hi, 
wusst ni dass du aus dem bereich bist, wobei jetz wo dus sagst daemmerts wieder.
lupo hat dich auch empfohlen.
ich braeucht M6 ca 10-15mm
Titan schrauben??? ich bin ganz ohr  
Ne die helicoils waern erstma wichtiger, hat aber noch bis april zeit, also keine hektik


----------



## Onzilla (21. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der LMB zum Kinzigstausee ist eingetragen. Erdi, Yakko, Mafels, Onzilla, Black Treck, Sakir (vielleicht doch), Google und alle die Lust haben, können sich eintragen
> 
> ...



Na denn, dann trage ich mich doch ein. Ich glaube wegen dem starken Wind und Regen siehts im Wald wieder wüst aus und unser Samstagstreff meidet sowieso Wald/Schlammpassagen bei solchem Wetter.

Da ich gestern ENDLICH die Schaltung zum funktionieren gebracht habe, teste ich nun gerne mal mein zweit-MTB mit 1 Zoll-Slicks. 

Angenehmerweise wohne ich in GN, so kann es gut sein, dass ich erst ab da zu Euch stosse.

Bis dann,

Peter


----------



## mafels (21. Januar 2005)

@mafels: lebst du noch ???

Michael[/QUOTE]



Hallo,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
Hab mich für Samstag eingetragen. Ich fahre wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz unter der Brücke beim Shooters.
Mein Rad ist wieder soweit in Ordnung, nur die Bremsklötze müßte ich mal wechseln, aber bremsen muß ich ja am Samstag nicht.

Hoffentlich wirds nicht allzu nass.

Bis morgen dann.

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. Januar 2005)

@Malleristi ... hab noch mal ein wenig im Netz geschaut ...

Guggt man in diesen Thread und schaut Euch die geposteten Bilder von @[email protected] an ... wenn ich die Bilder seh könnt ich durchdrehen ... ich hab mein Rückflug schon storniert, ich bleib unten  

Oder schaut auf diese Hompage da gibts Infos, Bilder und Touren mit Höhenprofile zu sehen.  

Das ist auch ne sehenswerte Homepage 

Und für die Einstimmung wie wäres mim Inselradio übers Netz  

Und das Wetter ... hmmm ... ich gugg schon mal nach der Regenkleidung  

@Kinzig See ... überleg noch ob ich mim Auto zum Treffpunkt komm oder ab Dtz. starte. @[email protected] hat Bikeverbot ... kanns gar nicht glauben  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (21. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Wetter ... hmmm ... ich gugg schon mal nach der Regenkleidung
> 
> @Kinzig See ... überleg noch ob ich mim Auto zum Treffpunkt komm oder ab Dtz. starte. @[email protected] hat Bikeverbot ... kanns gar nicht glauben
> 
> Erdi01



Ach, wetter.com ist für einen Zeitraum länger 3 Tage nicht zu gebrauchen, Regen ist da wohl erst mal die Standartansage *hoff*

Kinzig See - ich weiß noch nicht. Ich sehe den ganzen Tag n-tv laufen und die Wettervorhersage ist nicht so prickelnd - Regen und Schnee, wetter.com ist ja etwas optimistischer. Mal sehn wie ich morgen aus dem Bett komme, muss ja eigentlich auch mal meine Wohnung aufräumen und den Kühlschrank auffüllen.

René


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, wetter.com ist für einen Zeitraum länger 3 Tage nicht zu gebrauchen, Regen ist da wohl erst mal die Standartansage *hoff*


Stimmt !! Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Aber mein Link in der Sig sieht auch nicht besser aus  Hoffen wir das Beste. Im letzten Monat waren es nur 5 Tage kaltes Wetter. Hoffen wir daß wir nach dieser Periode hin kommen. Alles andere wäre absolutes Pech


			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Kinzig See - ich weiß noch nicht. Ich sehe den ganzen Tag n-tv laufen und die Wettervorhersage ist nicht so prickelnd - Regen und Schnee, wetter.com ist ja etwas optimistischer. Mal sehn wie ich morgen aus dem Bett komme, muss ja eigentlich auch mal meine Wohnung aufräumen und den Kühlschrank auffüllen.René


Fahr mit, solange es einigermaßen ok mit dem Wetter ist  Ich denke wir können das kurz vor Malle nochmal gut gebrauchen.....

Im übrigen habe ich heute mit Andreas unseren Ld-Spezi gesprochen. Er hat ganz klar betont, daß alle  Profiteamsteams, die jetzt dort unten sind, klassische GA1-Touren fahren. Dafür ist Malle bekannt. Er persönlich hält es überhaupt nicht für sinnvoll, solche langen Einheiten wie wir sie vorhaben, jenseits dieser Werte zu fahren, weil der Körper dies nicht verkraften könne...spätestens am dritten Tag sei Schicht im Schacht. Dies hat eigentlich meine Meinung bestätigt. Außerdem ist hier noch keiner 3,5 Tage hintereinander solche Einheiten gegangen,.....Lasst uns zusammen fahren, die Touren vorsichtig und langsam angehen, die Natur und Landschaft genießen und aufeinander aufpassen.  Aber das wollten wir ja eh machen.

Im übrigen hab ich gefragt, wer im Zweifelsfall mehr Nutzen hat: Die, welche (immer wieder wenn auch kurzzeitig) über  Ihre Werte gehen müssen oder jene die eher noch unter Ihren Möglichkeiten fahren...Klare Aussage: Bei solchen Einheiten  Zweitere...

@[email protected] Keine Angst  Wir werden schon keine reinen GA1-Fahrten haben. Wir kommen alle auf unsere Kosten  Wir wollen nämlich alle Fun   

Bis Morsche dann auch


----------



## Sakir (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo

mich würde mal Interessieren, ob ihr auch Touren mit machen würdet, wo zum Teil mit der Bahn gefahren wird ?
Es ist so, ich habe etliche Touren im Internet gefunden... allerdings sind diese nicht immer genau vor unserer Haustür !
Also habe ich mir mal gedacht, das man doch auch mit der Bahn z.B. zu dem entferntesten Punkt fährt und dann mit dem Rad zurück.... 
z.B. eine Tour von Lohr nach AB.. da könnte man mit der DB nach Lohr fahren (9,70 ) und dann nach Hause....
was meint ihr denn dazu ? wer würde denn bei solchen Touren mitmachen ???

ich habe nicht gerade Lust, immer nur das selbe zu fahren, will auch mal etwas anderes sehen und daher kam mir diese Idee....

@Malle: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung  

Michael


----------



## Onzilla (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle,

nur als Vorwarnung:

Wenn es so geregnet hat, dass die Eisenbahnunterführung in Gelnhausen gesperrt werden muss, dann ist auch meist unterwegs der Kinzig entlang der Radweg teilweise unter Wasser.

Naja, wir werden sehen. Ich habe mir gedacht, ich komme Euch Richtung Hanau entgegen, werde aber unterwegs anrufen (Google auf dem Handy).

Bitte (Google?) schreibt doch hier, WO Ihr genau fahren wollt um nach Langenselbold bzw. nach Gelnhausen zu gelangen. Man kann ja verschiedene parallele Wege fahren.

Bis dann

Peter


----------



## Sakir (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo

ich habe eben eine super Idee für Mallorca gehabt....
das keine unstimmigkeiten bei den Itensitäten der Touren gibt schlage ich vor.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*wir lassen alle unsere Pulsmesser zuhause* !

Michael


----------



## Onzilla (21. Januar 2005)

@Sakir

Bei einer Tour mit der DB zum Startpunkt wäre ich dabei!

Habe mir z.B. gerade sowas für morgen überlegt....da bin ich aber mit dem Rad schneller als mit der Bahn & Umsteigen.

Hmmm, wie ich sehe, habe ich anscheinend nur von Ippie die Tel. Nr.

Gut, dann rufe ich morgen Ippie an zum Treffen unterwegs.

Hoffentlich bleibts Wetter erträglich,

Peter


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Keine Angst  Wir werden schon keine reinen GA1-Fahrten haben. Wir kommen alle auf unsere Kosten  Wir wollen nämlich alle Fun
> 
> Bis Morsche dann auch


ich schreibs auch gerne nochmal ... ich flieg nach Malle NICHT ins Traingslager ... mir is es schnuppe ob wir GA 1, 2, 3 oder sonstwas fahren ... ich will FUN, was von der LANDSCHAFT sehen und nen CAPPU ... und die Idee von Sakir die Pulsuhren zu Hause zu lassen find ich richtig KLASSE ... sonst guggt Mancher mehr auf die Pulsuhr als auf die Landschaft  

Und für mein Teil, ich fahr grundsätzlich unbekannte Touren 2 Gänge kleiner als möglich ... was weis ich was für ein Knüppel plötzlich vor mir erscheint  

*Ich lass meine PULSUHR zuhause !!!  *  

Aber ehrlich gesagt mach ich mir mehr nen Kopp übers Wetter als über unsere Touren ... das wär schon äußerst bedauerlich wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt  

@Sakir ... ich setzt mich auch in die Bahn, hab z.B. den RMV direkt vor der Tür!

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (22. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich kann so gegen  16:45 Uhr in Steinheim starten. Wenns sein muß auch ein bisserl später.   Treffpunkt kann man ja noch ausmachen. Auch wenn immer alle schreien: "Blos nicht deine Handynr. ins Internet !!"  hier zum zigsten mal im Thread: 0179/915 2 935. Jedenfalls machts gemeinsam mehr Spass. Sakir ist ja nun schon auch einige Zeit für mich ausgefallen



Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Leider wird es bei mir morgen nichts! Ich habe Halsschmerzen und ein allgemeines unwohlsein (Hat sich schon heute mittag angekündigt). Ich muß morgen den Ball flach halten, sonst liege ich in Malle flach. Und das geht nicht. Allen viel Spaß.

@[email protected] oben steht Googles Nummer. Der Weg führt am R3 lang. Also könnt ihr Euch nicht verfehlen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (22. Januar 2005)

Guten Abend 

zu was man doch alles Zeit hat, wenn man wegen der Nachtschicht am WE nicht einschlafen kann....   

LMB 1
LMB 2
LMB 2

um zahlreiche Teilnahme wird gebeten 

Michael


----------



## Onzilla (22. Januar 2005)

Dann fahre ich halt genau R3 Richtung Hanau, unterwegs werde ich die anderen schon treffen.

Wenn es wegen Hochwasser unterwegs nicht weitergeht (von meiner Seite oder von Eurer Seite aus), dann telefonieren wir.

-Tel.Nr. gelöscht- 

Peter


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich komm mim Auto auch zum Parkplatz unter der Brücke. Kann ein paar Minuten später werden.

Bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2005)

schon wieder zuhause. 

Alle die den Kinzig Stausee heut nicht gesehen haben, brauchen sich nicht zu ärgern. Wir ham ihn auch nich gesehen ... zwei Mal haben wir uns durch die Flut nicht abschrecken lassen, beim dritten Mal wars vorbei ... kein Weg mehr zu sehen oder zu erahnen gewesen    ... also umgedreht und zurück. Die Cappu Pause war noch das beste heut  

@Mallewetter ... die Aussichten sind wieder besser   ... hoff, hoff, hoff

Außer Sakirs Touren hab ich auch noch was anzubieten:

ab/durch Dtz/Messler Hügelland/Franky/und zurück 85 KM 1100 HM

Oder statt Bahn, Übernachtung in Hirschhorn  

2 Tagestour Dtz/Höchst/Beerfelden/Hirschhorn 95 KM 1600 HM
und zurück   Hirschhorn/Eberbach/Vielbrunn/Breuberg/DTZ 115 KM 1700 HM

Also ich werd das in nächster Zeit fahren (auf alle Fälle noch wärend des Winterpokales  ) ... Wer hat Interesse mich zu begleiten  

Erdi01


----------



## Onzilla (22. Januar 2005)

Da ham mer ganz schee Glick gehabbt, mim Wedder.

Und meine 2 Paar Motorrad-Ersatzhandschuhe wurden gar nicht gebraucht, kein Regen.

Da mein neues Schaltungsröllchen nicht mehr das Weite in den Kinzigfluten gesucht hat, konnte ich noch ein wenig weiter fahren und habe die 6 Stunden vollgemacht.

War ne schöne Tour, so richtig angenehmes Tempo, ich bin gar nicht geschafft. DAS Tempo sollten wir öfters mal durchziehen.

Schade, dass diesmal niemand mit einem richtigen RR dabei war. Ich hätte gerne mal getauscht um zu schauen, wie mein MTB-Rennrad im Vergleich dazu ist, ob mir zu einem "richtigen" RR irgendetwas fehlt.

Ich wünsche Euch ne tolle Woche auf Malle, kommt gesund wieder,

Peter


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Januar 2005)

Also der Vergleich "echtes" Rennrad gegen MTB mit schmalen Reifen würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wir können uns ja für´s nächste Wochenende eine Tour vornehmen, in der ein längeres nicht zu steiles Gefällstück vorkommt und dann parallel runterrollen lassen oder so.

Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass diesmal niemand mit einem richtigen RR dabei war. Ich hätte gerne mal getauscht um zu schauen, wie mein MTB-Rennrad im Vergleich dazu ist, ob mir zu einem "richtigen" RR irgendetwas fehlt.
> Peter


Dir fehlen 3 entscheidende Dinge, DIE entscheidenden Dinge im Vergleich MTB zu RR. Die Entfalung ... siehe hierzu den Ritzelrechner ... der Rennlenker und die Geometrie.

Alles andere ist imo zu vernachlässigen.

Das Gewicht ist bei uns Hobbyfahrern nicht so entscheidend, Biotuning ist effektiver !!!
Viel Leicht-MTB-Reifen (Comp S light, Ratten Ralph) in Kombi mit Latex haben geringeren Rollwiderstand wie RR Reifen !!!
Richtig gute leicht laufende industriegelagerte Laufräder (damit disquallifiziert sich alles von Simpanso) gibt es auch fürs MTB !!!

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Januar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Vergleich "echtes" Rennrad gegen MTB mit schmalen Reifen würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wir können uns ja für´s nächste Wochenende eine Tour vornehmen, in der ein längeres nicht zu steiles Gefällstück vorkommt und dann parallel runterrollen lassen oder so.
> 
> Sonja


Hallo alle zusammen,

ja ich lebe auch noch!

Was den vergleich angeht kann ich schon mal soviel vorweg nehmen. Das RR ist schneller. Tboy, Hugo und ich waren letztes Jahr in und um Ortenberg auf dem RR bzw. Hugo auf dem MTB auf der Strasse unterwegs. Bei jeder Abfahrt hat Hugo den anschluß verlohren!!!! 
Das hängt teilweise auch mit der Übersetzung zusammen, ich denke mal die meisten MTBs werden nicht mit 52 - 12 unterwegssein! Berghoch kann ein MTB mithalten, zumindest wenn Hugo drauf sitzt. Nur im Wind wollte er nicht fahren, versteh ich garnicht  .

Mein Fazit ist auf der Strasse ist das klassische RR schneller als ein getuntes MTB. Man sitzt einfach flacher und damit nicht so im Wind.

Aber wir können gerne mal einen Vergleichfahren!

CU on the Trail


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2005)

Morsche allerseits,

@[email protected] Mach schön langsam, kurier Dich aus. Wäre ja geradezu fatal wenn man ausgerechnet in Malle krank wär  
@[email protected] Bei Deinem Vorschlag auch mal mit der DB zu fahrn bin ich natürlich ab und an [email protected]@ Wir können uns ja auch mal vornehmen von hier aus ne richtig lange Tour zu starten und je nach Lust und Laune, dann mit der DB heimfahren. Wir müßten natürlich dann mehrere Rückkehrpunkte und Abfahrtszeiten im Voraus planen. Irgendwo übernachten ist bei mir schlecht, weil dann auch bei mir die Regierung Sanktionen verhängen wird  Außerdem setz ich immer noch meine Hoffnungen darauf, daß ich wenigstens ein, zwei Leute von Euch rumkriege, Im Spätsommer zum Gardasee zu kriegen  

@Sakir,[email protected] Gut das Ihr das nochmal mit den Pulsmesser angesprochen habt...den hat ich auf meiner Liste für Malle ganz vergessen aufzuschreiben   Mal im Ernst: Ich werd sicherlich nicht die ganze Zeit auffen Pulsmesser schaun. Für mich ist Malle ebenso kein Trainingslager, ich will genauso wie die anderen Fun. Vielleicht sollte ich mich nochmal anders ausdrücken: 3 Tage auf dem Level letztes Wochenende Vulkanradweg wird so mancher von uns nicht durchstehen können...Ich möcht eben auch noch am dritten Tag was von der Landschaft haben ....Ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt.....oder ??


----------



## Ippie (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist natürlich peinlich. Ich setzte eine Tour ins LMB, dann nehme ich nicht teil, und die Strecke ist auch noch unfahrbar. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet trotzdem Spaß.

@[email protected] Gute Nachrichten, was mein Gesundheitszustand angeht. Das war wieder nur eine 2-Tages Halsweh/Schnupfen Aktion. Alles wieder im grünen Bereich. Wann treffen wir uns am Mittwoch abend am Terminal 2? Oder jetzt doch nicht?
Wie ich gestern das Wetter auf Mallorca gesehen habe, sind mir schon die Freudentränen in die Augen geschossen. 16 - 18° Celsius nicht Fahrenheit!? 
Es wird zwar etwas kühler, aber bis Donnerstag paßt das wieder.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (23. Januar 2005)

Ahoi


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich gestern das Wetter auf Mallorca gesehen habe, sind mir schon die Freudentränen in die Augen geschossen. 16 - 18° Celsius nicht Fahrenheit!?
> Es wird zwar etwas kühler, aber bis Donnerstag paßt das wieder.


mit _etwas_ kühler könnte ich noch leben   

ich werde am Mittwoch gegen 18 Uhr zum Flughafen fahren und mein Gepäck aufgeben ! 
Für mich kommt keine andere Uhrzeit in frage, da ich danach arbeiten gehen muss !!! Wer Lust hat sich um die Zeit zu treffen... gerne...

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich gestern das Wetter auf Mallorca gesehen habe, sind mir schon die Freudentränen in die Augen geschossen. 16 - 18° Celsius nicht Fahrenheit!?
> Es wird zwar etwas kühler, aber bis Donnerstag paßt das wieder.
> 
> bis denn
> ...


Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr   ... Davon sind noch nicht alle Wetterfrösche überzeugt  

Und sonst, was habt Ihr bei dem Kaiserwetter gemacht. Kanns ja nur eins geben ... biken  Ich hab die Fehlstunden von gestern ausgeglichen und zur Abwechlung mal wieder Binselberg erklommen.   Hab den Puls mal richtig in Wallung gebracht und dicke Gänge getreten, so dass ich zur Abwechslung mal meine Beine spühre  Ich denk, dass solls gewesen sein vor Malle ... mal guggen.

Ich hab vor am MI abend auch so gegen 18 Uhr im Terminal zu erscheinen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich wirklich vorab mein Gepäck aufgebe.

@Miss Marple, Lupo ... wie gehts ... alles (wieder) im Grünen Bereich. Sehen wir uns morgen im Atlantis  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (23. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor am MI abend auch so gegen 18 Uhr im Terminal zu erscheinen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich wirklich vorab mein Gepäck aufgebe.


schön, dann schick mir doch am besten eien SMS, wenn du es schaffst bis 18uhr zu kommen, dann warte ich auf dich !

Atlantis... genau, was ist mit morgen ???

michael


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> schön, dann schick mir doch am besten eien SMS, wenn du es schaffst bis 18uhr zu kommen, dann warte ich auf dich !
> 
> Atlantis... genau, was ist mit morgen ???
> 
> michael


O.K. ich schick Dir so oder so ne SMS am Mittwoch. Haste schon mim verpacken von Renner begonnen? Ich werd wohl morgen mal anfangen und die Bikebox aus em Keller holen und mal schauen wie das passt und wie sicher der Renner da drinn steht. Und was ich noch an Rohrisolierung für den Rahmen brauch.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wann treffen wir uns am Mittwoch abend am Terminal 2? Oder jetzt doch nicht?


@[email protected] Wenn Du zu mir kommst, könnten wir gemeinsam nach Frankfurt fahren....Wollen wir um 18:00 Uhr einchecken ? Ich werd mich auf alle Fälle erkundigen, ob einer von Euch bereits eingecheckt hat und wenn möglich zusehen daß wir zusammen oder in der Nähe ein Platz bekommen.

Oh Shit.......muß noch mein Pulsmesser auf die Mallliste schreiben.....Hab mir en Buch besorgt: "Mallorca , Grundlagenträume werden wahr"  

Nachtrag: Gerade ist mir eingefallen, daß bei den meisten Hotels die Saunen und Schwimmbäder bereits um 19:00 Uhr geschlossen werden  Hoffentlich können wir nach dem Biken da noch schön relaxen


----------



## Lupo (23. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Miss Marple, Lupo ... wie gehts ... alles (wieder) im Grünen Bereich. Sehen wir uns morgen im Atlantis
> 
> Erdi01


wenn de auch kommst: ja  

@sakir: kannste mir das overlay von lmb 2+3 mailen?

bis moin, wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (24. Januar 2005)

@steel

kann sein dass ich naechste saison dein trainer bin  
hab de manu vom fitness-line geschrieben und heute antwort bekommen, soll mich melden wenn ich wieder in D bin  

naechste woche faengt dann auch die instructor ausbildung an...gott sei dank, dann hab ich ma n wochenende ohne 320+km mim max..der is echt verrueckt der typ...waehrend ich aufm zahnfleisch heimkrieche(nach 150km) haengt der nochma ne 80er runde dran  

gibts eigentlich was neues vom thorsten? hab seit wochen nix mehr von dem gehoert...der wird sich doch jetz nich etwa n neues hobby gesucht haben, oder?


----------



## Edith L. (24. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> "Mallorca , Grundlagenträume werden wahr"


  Na dann mal ran!

@Eisbären nebst Anhang

Viel Spass auf Malle!  

Und...nicht zuviel Cappu schlürfen! Im Norddeutschlandforum fühlt sich Team Normal hingerissen Platz 5 der Teamwertung ins Visier zu nehmen! Das geht natürlich nur, wenn wir Platz 4 einnehmen!    

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## yakko (24. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich gestern das Wetter auf Mallorca gesehen habe, sind mir schon die Freudentränen in die Augen geschossen. 16 - 18° Celsius nicht Fahrenheit!?
> Es wird zwar etwas kühler, aber bis Donnerstag paßt das wieder.
> 
> bis denn
> ...



hmm, 17 Grad sehe ich bei Googles Link nur als Wassertemperatur, aber vielleicht wird es ja noch besser *hoff*


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2005)

Eddie L schrieb:
			
		

> Und...nicht zuviel Cappu schlürfen! Im Norddeutschlandforum fühlt sich Team Normal hingerissen Platz 5 der Teamwertung ins Visier zu nehmen! Das geht natürlich nur, wenn wir Platz 4 einnehmen!


Da fahren wir ja genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt hin. Ich seh schon vor mir die zunächst voller Freude strahlenden Gesichter wenn die Jungs auf Platz 5 stehen weil 3 von den Eisbären keinen Punkteintrag mehr machen und spätestens Ende der 5 Kw den Punkteschock des Nachtragens erleben müssen  Net das sich die Armen dann die Bremsbeläge abschrauben und gemeinsam den Downhill wählen  

Das nenn ich "Motivation schon im Keim ersticken"


----------



## Edith L. (24. Januar 2005)

Jepp,
und da meine gesundheitlich bedingte Motivationskrise   auch überwunden scheint, wird hier bald der Nachbrenner gezündet!    

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp,
> und da meine gesundheitlich bedingte Motivationskrise   auch überwunden scheint, wird hier bald der Nachbrenner gezündet!
> 
> Greets
> ...


  HAU REIN IN DIE SCHEI....öhhm...PEDALEN


----------



## Sakir (24. Januar 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, 17 Grad sehe ich bei Googles Link nur als Wassertemperatur, aber vielleicht wird es ja noch besser *hoff*


hmm.. ich auch irgendwie   

dann gehen wir halt schwimmen *bG*

Michael


----------



## Ippie (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich brauche zum Flughafen 40 min. Wenn ich um 18:00 Uhr dort sein muß, fängt die Rennerei an. Check ruhig ohne mich ein. Ich werde halt erst um 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr dort sein. Das kriegen wir schon. Ich sitze eh bei der Pilotin auf'm Schoß  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> hmm.. ich auch irgendwie
> 
> dann gehen wir halt schwimmen *bG*
> 
> Michael


Ooooch zu Zweit unter der Decke im Doppelbettchen ist's doch auch schööön waaaarm.

Tööf, Tööööfchen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (24. Januar 2005)

Wünsche allen Malle ausreisern nen schönes Grundlagentraining und jutes Wetter.   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2005)

@sakir ... und Radl schon verpackt  

Ich habs verpackt, aber ich muß gestehen is beim ersten Mal auch nicht sooo einfach. Zumindest für mich, bis mein   Renner so verpackt ist, dass ichs ruhigen Gewissens aufgeben kann ... naja, richtig wohlig ums Herz wirds mir trotzdem erst wieder wenn ichs zu Gesicht bekomm und alles heil hin und zurück ist.  

Ich habs erst im vierten Anlauf so verpackt gekriegt damit ich einigermaßen beruhigt bin. Z.B. einmal hatt mich das Schaltwerk gestört. Könnt ja eingedrückt werden so am Rand  , also abgeschraubt und anderweitig am Rahmen befesstigt. Dann ham mich die ungeschützten Ausfallenden gestört können ja auch eingedrückt werden   wenn ein Aff aus 2 Metern höhe draufhüpft. Allso alles wieder raus und die Schnellspanner rein. Gefällt mir auch nicht 100%zig aber was besseres is mir nicht eingefallen.

Naja wird schon schiefgehen ... und jetzt das allabendliche Gebet ... Lieber Gott, lass die Sonne scheinen  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2005)

@Malletouris ... Hier gehts lang zum Vorabend-Checkin  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (25. Januar 2005)

wie sichere ich meine ausfallenden:
man nehme 23cm besenstil
einen bohrer
eine saege
4 utnerlegscheiben passender groesse
4 spaxschrauben passender groesse

zuerst zerteile man den stil im verhaeltnis 13 zu 10, bohre in die beiden stuecke von beiden seiten loecher, lege das lange hinten, das kurze stueck vorne zwischen die ausfallenden, und fixiere sie mit hilfe der schruaben/unterlegscheiben
nun kann auch ein erdi aus 5metern hoehe darauf springen, sich evtl. die haxen brechen aber das bike bleibt unversaehrt

viel spass


----------



## Andreas (25. Januar 2005)

Ich wuensche den Mallebikies auch viel Spass und uebertreibt es mit dem Biken nicht. Sonst kann ja dieses Jahr keiner mit Euch mithalten. Gruesst mir den Ulle, wenn ihr an ihm vorbei rast


----------



## Google (25. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs erst im vierten Anlauf so verpackt gekriegt damit ich einigermaßen beruhigt bin. Z.B. einmal hatt mich das Schaltwerk gestört. Könnt ja eingedrückt werden so am Rand  , also abgeschraubt und anderweitig am Rahmen befesstigt. Dann ham mich die ungeschützten Ausfallenden gestört können ja auch eingedrückt werden   wenn ein Aff aus 2 Metern höhe draufhüpft. Allso alles wieder raus und die Schnellspanner rein. Gefällt mir auch nicht 100%zig aber was besseres is mir nicht eingefallen.


Wir gehen dann schon mal biken während Du und Sakir die RR's zusammenbauen   

@[email protected] Danke für den Check-In-Link  

Laut Air-Berlin ist Abflug wie gehabt 6:55 Uhr:

Abflug Frankfurt 

Mail die Jessica jetzt mal an, damit die Leihbikes auch schön gewartet sind...

Ach...und Danke für die vielen Reisegrüße....am Donnerstag gehts los  

*ULLE WIR KOMMEN !!*​
Das gibt *Grundlagentouren * das es nur so kracht !!

*Gib mir Puls Erdi01 !!!    *​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (25. Januar 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] für den link.

@[email protected] bis ihr Eure Bikes zusammengeschraubt habt, sind wir schon die erste Grundlagentour gefahren. Ich habe extra meinen Pulsmesser geölt, damit er nicht so trödelt und ordentlich auf touren kommt.   Ihr könnt ja schon im Flugzeug in den Laderaum gehen und ein bißchen montieren.

Leider ist mein Schnupfen noch nicht soweit abgeklungen, wie ich es gerne hätte. Naja es sind ja noch /nur noch 2 Tage  Juhu

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Hugo (25. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] für den link.
> 
> ...



schnupfen?
schonma mit inhaliern versucht?
entweder so zeug ausser aopotheke oder schnoedes salz...aber ruhig richtig, das muss schmecken wie mittelmeerwasser, ne viertel stunde abends inhaliert und der schnupfen is weg...aber leg dir ne packung tempos parat...der mist laeuft dann raus wie aus ner feuerwehr spritze


----------



## yakko (25. Januar 2005)

hmm, ich war heute morgen bei Aldi um noch ein paar von den Riegeln zu holen, aber die hatten die nicht mehr. Leider konnte mir auch keiner sagen ob die aus dem Sortiment raus sind oder einfach nicht geliefert. Hat die in letzter Zeit noch jemand gesehen? Oder Ersatzvorschläge ohne gleich auf die Powerbars ausweichen zu müssen?

Wenn ich es schaffe heute abend meine Sachen zu packen werde ich auch morgen abend einchecken, wird aber bestimmt nicht vor 19 Uhr, braucht also keiner auf mich zu warten 

René


----------



## eDw (25. Januar 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, ich war heute morgen bei Aldi um noch ein paar von den Riegeln zu holen, aber die hatten die nicht mehr. Leider konnte mir auch keiner sagen ob die aus dem Sortiment raus sind oder einfach nicht geliefert. Hat die in letzter Zeit noch jemand gesehen? Oder Ersatzvorschläge ohne gleich auf die Powerbars ausweichen zu müssen?
> René



Hi,
soviel ich weiss sind die dauerhaft im Sortiment.
Ich hab gesehen, dass der Lidl jetzt auch solche Teile hat. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen wie gut die sind.

Allen viel Spass in MALLE !     

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Ippie (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich fahre heute mittag zum Aldi. Was soll ich Dire mitbringen?

@[email protected] Die Nase läuft schon ganz gut. Das Problem ist, das der Schnupfen ohne Medikamente 7 Tage dauert, und mit Medikamente 1 Woche anhält!

Oder wie Heinz Erhardt schrieb:

Die Nase:
Wenngleich die Nas,ob spitz, ob platt,
zwei Flügel - Nasenflügel - hat,
so hält sie doch nicht viel vom Fliegen;
das Laufen scheint ihr mehr zu liegen.

genug dummes Zeug für heute

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

tja, habe mich eine Weile nicht gemeldet (gutes neues Jahr übrigens ), weil es mich prompt zu Jahresbeginn wieder gebeutelt hat... Unser Kleiner war so freundlich, mich gleich am 1.1. anzustecken...

Nachdem ich nun wieder fit bin (und Jonathan wieder krank ) will ich natürlich wieder aufs Bike - daher die Frage: Gibt es jemand, der am kommenden Sonntag (30.1.) Lust auf eine kleine (!!) Tour zum wieder-warm-werden (max. 40-50km) hat?

Bis dahin, viele Grüße
Kwi-Schan


----------



## Lupo (25. Januar 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gibt es jemand, der am kommenden Sonntag (30.1.) Lust auf eine kleine (!!) Tour zum wieder-warm-werden (max. 40-50km) hat?
> ...
> Kwi-Schan


die antwort heist:ja

mach mal nen vorschlag, christian


----------



## Miss Marple (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo Christian, schön mal wieder von dir zu hören  .

Ich wär am Sonntag auch dabei  .

Martina


----------



## yakko (25. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Ich fahre heute mittag zum Aldi. Was soll ich Dire mitbringen?
> 
> Volker



2*Multi, 1*Orange - wenn eines nicht da ist mit dem anderen Ersetzen, zur Not geht auch Apfel - danke schön...

René


----------



## Ippie (25. Januar 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> 2*Multi, 1*Orange - wenn eines nicht da ist mit dem anderen Ersetzen, zur Not geht auch Apfel - danke schön...
> 
> René



Mach ich!

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wie sichere ich meine ausfallenden:
> man nehme 23cm besenstil
> einen bohrer
> eine saege
> ...


Tja, hätt ich gleich mal Einen gefragt der Flugerfahrung hatt  

Jetzt is noch ein wenig Bastelstunde angesagt ... und ein fünftel Mal rein und raus ... das geht dann wenigsten fix, damit googel & Co. nicht zu viel Vorsprung haben ...   

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (25. Januar 2005)

Ich wäre am Sonntag auf jeden Fall auch mit dabei !

Wohin solls denn gehen ?

Grüße Jens


----------



## yakko (25. Januar 2005)

Noch mal an alle Urlauber: wann plant ihr denn am Donnerstag am Flughafen zu sein? Ich überlege grade die U-Bahn um 5:18 zu nehmen um dann 5:43 am Flughafen zu sein. Da kann ich immer noch zwei mal die Bahn verpassen und bin immer noch pünktlich 

Bezahlung des Hotels wird doch sicherlich über Kreditkarte laufen, oder nehmt ihr da Bargeld mit?

René


----------



## Ippie (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Riegel habe ich, Am Flughafen werden Google und ich so um 6:00 Uhr sein. Ist ja am Terminal 2 auch sehr klein und alles schnell erreichbar.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2005)

Ahoi,

ich werde am Donnerstag auch so um 6 Uhr am Flughafen sein ! ! !

also mein Bike ist verpackt ! 
ich nehme bestimmt schon wieder viel zu viel mit 

@Erdi: nimmst du dein Akkulader mit ? lädt der auch AA mit 2200mAH und AAA mit 800mAH, dann muss ich mein riessen Gerät nett mitschleppen !
brauch das bestimmt ehh nur für die Geko Akkus ! ! !

@Google: innerhalb von 15min steht mein Bike fix und fertig bereit   

@KwiSchan: schön mal von dir zu hören  wird zeit das wir mal wieder zusammen den Odenwald bei Fürth mit dem Lupo unsicher machen ! gerade gestern habe ich mir mal wieder die Bilder vom Grillen angeschaut   

Michael


----------



## Ippie (25. Januar 2005)

@[email protected] ich nehme mein Micro/Mignon Ladegerät mit. Ist eh ein Schnellladegerät (1400 mah/Std)

Volker


----------



## Google (25. Januar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: innerhalb von 15min steht mein Bike fix und fertig bereit


Ich fahr mich dann schon mal für die Grundlage warm......

@[email protected] Wann soll ich denn vor der Tür stehen ??

Sooo, geh mal packen....Mmmmm Helm, Brille, Pulsmesser...


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich nehme mein Micro/Mignon Ladegerät mit. Ist eh ein Schnellladegerät (1400 mah/Std)
> 
> Volker


Super, 
denn nachdem ich nun mal alles zusammen gestellt habe, kommen mir leichte Gewichts bedencken   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Super,
> denn nachdem ich nun mal alles zusammen gestellt habe, kommen mir leichte Gewichts bedencken
> 
> Michael


wiso  haste nicht genug mit zum Radl gepackt.

Meins is verpackt, alle Klamotten bis auf eine Garnitur sind drinn. Die CO2 Patronen nehm ich ins Handgepäck. Könnt sein das man die abgenommen bekommt bzw. wenn sie beim Rad sind der Radkoffer NICHT mitkommt (hab ich so in anderen Foren gelesen  )

Mein Ladegerät kann ich mitnehmen. Läd AA nur bis 1800mAh.

Werd auch nicht viel länger als 15-20 Min. zum zusammenbauen brauchen. Soviel Vorsprung kriegt "GG" falls wir Ihn nicht einholen steht er an der nächsten Kreuzung   

@Sakir, Malletouris ... ich werd morgen um 18 Uhr einchecken, soll ich auf Dich/Euch warten (spar mir dann die SMS, schreib nich gerne SMS)

DO morgen werd ich so gegen 6:15 erscheinen.

@Yakko ... Hotel zahl ich mit Kreditkarte, ansonsten hatts da genügend Automaten.

Na dann ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. Januar 2005)

Trübe, trübe......:

" Schnee über Mallorca " 

" Der Einbruch der Kältewelle hat am Abend in weiten Teilen der Insel für Schnee gesorgt. Besonders dicht fiel er im Gebirge, aber auch niedriger gelegene Orte wie Alaró und Puigpunyent waren betroffen. Die Kältewelle wird von einem Sturm begleitet, der auf Mallorca inzwischen bis zu 90 Stundenkilometer erreicht hat. Der balearische Innenminister Rodríguez hat bekannt gegeben, daß alle Mitglieder von Rettungskräften und Zivilschutz in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt worden sind sind. Er rief die Bevölkerung auf, sich auf die Wetterbedingungen vorzubereiten und sich im Notfall nur an die Notrufzentrale 112 zu wenden. " 

Na ja, langsam gehts wohl mit den Temperaturen aufwärts. Vielleicht haben wir Glück und das Thermometer zeigt wenigstens am Sonntag, vielleicht schon am Samstag zweistellig.....In den Bergen ist's wohl auf alle Fälle kalt.

Wird schon schief gehen. Noch haben wir uns, die Touren, die Landschaft und das tolle Hotel   

*Ich freu mich trotzdem tierisch !!! ​ *


----------



## Ippie (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das mit dem schlechten Wetter auf Malle habe ich gestern in den Nachrichten gehört. Schlechter als hier kann es wohl nicht sein.

@[email protected] Ich denke so um 5:30 Uhr reicht.

@[email protected] Die Riegel bringe ich morgen mit.

Vielleicht packe ich es doch um die 18:00 Uhr. Aber da melde ich noch mal.

@[email protected] voll mies. Gestern habe ich Riegel gekauft und ab heute sind die 0,10 günstiger.

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (26. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wiso  haste nicht genug mit zum Radl gepackt.
> 
> Meins is verpackt, alle Klamotten bis auf eine Garnitur sind drinn. Die CO2 Patronen nehm ich ins Handgepäck. Könnt sein das man die abgenommen bekommt bzw. wenn sie beim Rad sind der Radkoffer NICHT mitkommt (hab ich so in anderen Foren gelesen  )
> 
> Erdi01



Hallo @ all  

@ Erdi, die CO2-Patronen kannst Du gleich zu Hause lassen!
Mir haben sie meine abgenommen, bzw. ich durfte sie nicht mit in den Flieger nehmen, schon gar nicht im Handgepäck!  
Also hilft doch nur die gute alte "Pumpe"  

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass auf Malle,   und immer schön im 
"Pulsbereich" fahren!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Januar 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi, die CO2-Patronen kannst Du gleich zu Hause lassen!
> Mir haben sie meine abgenommen, bzw. ich durfte sie nicht mit in den Flieger nehmen, schon gar nicht im Handgepäck!
> Also hilft doch nur die gute alte "Pumpe"
> Gruß
> SteelManni


Ahhh Schitt ... ich habs befürchtet  Werd heut abend beim einchecken nochmal fragen.

@Malletouris ... falls die CO2 Patronen nicht mit können, müß bitte einer von Euch ne kleine Luftpumpe mitnehmen. Meine kann nur AV oder ich weis nicht mehr wo der Einsatz für Franz.Ventil ist  

Tja Wetter ... kalt wirds wohl bleiben, aber immerhin sind die Aussichten etwas besser geworden. Wenn so wie hier wird beschwer ich mich schon gar nicht mehr.

wenn seh ich den jetzt heut abend beim einchecken  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (26. Januar 2005)

@erdi: digicam net vergessen, wenn ihr zurückkommt wollen wir buenos dias sehn 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh Schitt ... . Meine kann nur AV ...
> Erdi01


     tztztz

@sakir: bikeschuhe net vergessen  

@alle malleristi: viel spass auf der insel und kommt gesund wieder


----------



## Ippie (26. Januar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh Schitt ... ich habs befürchtet  Werd heut abend beim einchecken nochmal fragen.
> 
> @Malletouris ... falls die CO2 Patronen nicht mit können, müß bitte einer von Euch ne kleine Luftpumpe mitnehmen. Meine kann nur AV oder ich weis nicht mehr wo der Einsatz für Franz.Ventil ist
> 
> ...



@[email protected] Ich habe eine Pumpe mit

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (26. Januar 2005)

@Malle-Touris - Viel Spaß und Erfolg dort unten auf der Insel!

@Sonntagsfahrer - Mir fehlt leider noch eine zündende Idee für Sonntag. Gestern habe ich mit Christoph telefoniert und er schlug den Windecker Wald vor (Lupo & Martina - erinnert Ihr Euch noch?) - wäre das was?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Gestern habe ich mit Christoph telefoniert und er schlug den Windecker Wald vor (Lupo & Martina - erinnert Ihr Euch noch?) - wäre das was?


 Christoph   Wer ist Christoph zum Donnerwetter    

@[email protected] Pumpen sind an den Leihbikes...außer Flickzeug ist das Nötigste bei...Pulsmesser mußte mitnehmen   Bin so gegen 18:00 Uhr mit Family beim einchecken.


----------



## Miss Marple (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Jungs, allen 6 Urlaubern viel Spaß auf der Insel    .
Ohne euch wirds hier im Forum ganz schön ruhig werden . Kommt bitte bald wieder   .

@Kwi-Schan, wie könnte ich meine 1. IBC-Tour mit euch vergessen  , damals gab es sogar noch Sonderpunkte im Winterpokal (gelle Google   ) für die Gruppengröße. Wolfgang und ich waren am Sonntag dort oben, aber warum sollte man nicht nochmal dorthin.  

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Ippie (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja Christoph, ich erinnere mich. Das war doch der kleine Dicke - mit dem glatten Haar, oder umgekehrt!?  

Allen anderen ein schönes Tourenwochenende. Ich werde auch den einen oder anderen Kilometer mitnehmen!  Nächste woche sind wi ja wieder dabei.

Volker


----------



## Sakir (26. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir: bikeschuhe net vergessen


Danke,
musste sie eben erstmal putzen, hatten noch den Matsch von den letzten Touren drauf   
ich habe mal alle elektr. Komponenten (Akkus etc.) ins Handgepäck... nicht das sie mir dann den Koffer aufmachen, weil sie dencken, das ich ansatt des Nipack C4 eingepackt habe   

danke danke danke..... _wir werden bestimmt Spass haben_   

bis nachher.... 

Michael


----------



## KillerN (26. Januar 2005)

Mallorca -7 Grad und schnee ? LOOOOOOOOOOOL *weglach*
Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2005)

Ich glaub mehr Pech geht nicht.....  

_Die Temperaturen bei Alfabia haben gestern minus 7 Grad erreicht. Die Fährlinien Trasmediteranea und Baleria mußten wegen des schlechten Wetters ihren Betrieb einstellen. Im Gebirge blieb der Schnee liegen, aber auch in tiefer gelegenen Orten gab es eine Schneedecke. So wurden in Vilafranca und Montuiri 10 cm Schnee gemessen. Die derzeitige Wetterlage führt dazu, daß die absoluten Minusrekorde von 1973 in greifbare Nähe rücken. Damals wurden in Alfabia minus 12 Grad erreicht. _ 

Ein trauriger Google...  

Am Dienstag bin ich wieder online....und irgenwie hab ich das dumpfe Gefühl, daß es dann wieder wärmer ist


----------



## Lupo (26. Januar 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Sonntagsfahrer - Mir fehlt leider noch eine zündende Idee für Sonntag. Gestern habe ich mit Christoph telefoniert und er schlug den Windecker Wald vor (Lupo & Martina - erinnert Ihr Euch noch?) - wäre das was?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


na das ist doch ne zündende idee  was schägsten als startpunkt vor: wartbaum  das wär nämlich wichtig zu wissen weil der jens ja am sonntag auch mit will und der net (auto)mobil ist.
@andreas: wär das net auch was für dich?
@malleristi: lasst euch vom wetter den spass net verderben. ihr habt ja im vorfeld schon genug trainiert. macht einfach ne schöpferische pause und wie ich euch kenne fällt euch bestimmt ne nette alternativbeschäftigung ein


----------



## KillerN (26. Januar 2005)

Ich weiss eins, ich fahre jetzt nett mehr bei stock dunklen verhältnissen ...

Als ich vorhin richtung Bieber/Waldhof unterwegs war und mich im Sommerfeld schon warm gefahren hatte, drückte ich bissle auf die Tupe.
Na ja, auf jeden fall schoss auf einmal ein Tier aus dem Gestrüpp und verfolgte mich, ich beschleunigte bis auf 35km/h, das Vieh was so groß war wie etwa ein Ferkel, rannte aber wir irre inzwischen neber mir, ca. 1,5meter entfernt im Dickicht. Naja das war mir schon sehr sehr unheimlich, ich beschleunigte noch ein letztes mal und konnte es abhängen, glaube auch das es an einem Gatter bremsen musste (Pferdekoppel). 
Das hat mir jedenfalls nen ziemlichen Schreck eingejagt, denn es hatte nicht den anschein als wollte es mir den weg weisen oder mich zum Sprint animieren. 
Jedenfalls bevorzugte ich denn einen anderen Weg um nach Heusenstamm zu kommen.


----------



## maixle (27. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> na das ist doch ne zündende idee  was schägsten als startpunkt vor: wartbaum  das wär nämlich wichtig zu wissen weil der jens ja am sonntag auch mit will und der net (auto)mobil ist.



...na denn melde ich mich nach langer, langer Zeit auch mal wieder zu Wort.

@Google, Ippie und die anderen: Der omniöse Christoph, mit dem der Kwi-Schan die Woche telefoniert hat, ist natürlich nicht der kleine Dicke mit glattem Haar  , sondern war natürlich meiner einer  ...vielleicht sollte ich noch ein Foto reinstellen, damit Ihr mich noch erkennt  .

Spass beiseite...den Wartbaum finde ich eine ziemlich gute Idee, da ich dann nämlich ganz gemütlich von zuhause anrollen kann (vielleicht sogar mit Chefin, wenn das für Euch Okay ist). Allerdings noch mit kleinem Vorbehalt, da ich am Samstag einen Bike-Männertag mit meinem Kumpel Michael machen werde...  

Sagt nur nochmal, wann Ihr plant, Euch zu treffen.  

@Malleristi: Sollte Ihr dies noch lesen, wünsche auch ich Euch trotz allem eine gute Zeit auf Malle...Übrigens bzgl. Schnee und kaltes Wetter: Was einen nicht umbringt, macht einen nur noch härter  .

Ansonsten wünsche ich noch frohes Schaffen und bis Sundach.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel Is Real


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (27. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: wär das net auch was für dich?



Hi Lupo,

momentan habe ich noch 1,4er Slicks drauf. Ich wollte am So Grundlage trainieren. Mein neuer HR Reifen ist erst bestellt.
Wie ist denn die Wegbeschaffenheit der Tour? ... und wo ist der Wartbaum? ;-)

@KillerN: Mir ist vorgestern auch was merkwuerdiges passiert. Ich bin im Dunkeln einen Feldweg langefahren und ca. 20 m vor mir rannten drei Rehe ueber den Weg. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefuehl das das vielleicht noch nicht alle waren. Ausser im Lichtkegel nach vorne habe ich nichts gesehen und habe dann lieber abgebremst ... das war auch gut so denn tatsaechlich ... ploetzlich springt mir ein Reh in Panik genau vor's Rad. Durch Vollbremsung konnte ich den Crash gerade so verhindern.

@malle jungs: Ich habe gestern auch im Radio gehoert: die Insel soll total weiss bedeckt sein.
Aber so schnell wie es kalt wird, kann es auch wieder warm werden und bei einer Transalp im Juni kann man schliesslich auch vom Schnee erwischt werden.


----------



## Lupo (27. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lupo,...
> Wie ist denn die Wegbeschaffenheit der Tour?....


das letzte mal warns hauptsächlich wald und wirtschaftswege aber genaueres kann dir kwi-schan dazu sagen.
der wartbaum ist die kreuzung der hohen strasse mit der b45 zwischen hanau und schöneck (parkplatz)


----------



## Hugo (27. Januar 2005)

ach was solls...ihr habt doch elektrische heizsohlen dann kanns so schlimm nie werden  
ausserdem koennt ihr den mallorkienern dann ma zeigen wie man n schneemann baut...das kennen die naeml. nicht   

oh man ich **** mich fast weg vor lachen....nicht persoehnl. nehmen, aber so viel pech....und ich dacht wir ham sch***wetter weils bewoelkt is und nur 25grad hat...sorry jungs, ich kanns mir nich verkneifen    

trotzdem wuensch ich euch viel spass beim schneeschippen(oh man langsam is echt genug  )...aehmmm...ich mein grundlage machen....
hey schneeschuhwandern macht auch spass....ohne schei$$ und wer kann schon von sich behaupten dass er auf malle ne schneetour gemacht zu haben.

denen die sich n bike ausleihen wuerd ich vorschlagen n mtb zu nehmen und sich noch n satz spikes mit zu nehmen, fuer rennraeder gibts sowas soweit ich weiss nicht   

@christoph
geht mim schwimmen gut voran...ich glaub ich haett das frueher machen sollen, ich geh sogar so weit zu behaupten dass ich talent dafuer hab...nur leider 15-20 jahre zu spaet erkannt  

@malleristi
trotzdem viel spass, und bis zum wochenende is das wetter bestimmt wieder vertraeglicher, wechselt im winter am mittelmeer wahnsinnig schnell


----------



## Edith L. (27. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

ich find es ja auch ein bisschen krass, dass sich während des laufenden WP erstmal 3/5 des Teams in den Winterurlaub absetzt!  

Naja, vielleicht doch so ne gewisse Art von Chancengleichheit den Hiergebliebenen gegenüber!

Wann kommen die eigentlich wieder?

Freunde, so geht Platz 5 dann -vorerst - flöten!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Lupo (27. Januar 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich find es ja auch ein bisschen krass, dass sich während des laufenden WP erstmal 3/5 des Teams in den Winterurlaub absetzt!
> 
> ...


keine panik, eddie. die kommen am montag (wahrscheinlich schön ausgeruht und voller tatendrang  ) schon wieder zurück.
zum thema platzverlust ist auch schon nen bild 
in umlauf


----------



## Edith L. (27. Januar 2005)

@Lupo
Man muss seinem Körper auch mal ne kleine "Zwangs-"Pause gönnen!   

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Hugo (27. Januar 2005)

wie montag? nur uebers wochenende??? oder montag naechster woche?

das rechnet sich doch selbst bei gutem wetter nicht wirklich


----------



## mat2u (27. Januar 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Malle-Touris - Viel Spaß und Erfolg dort unten auf der Insel!
> 
> @Sonntagsfahrer - Mir fehlt leider noch eine zündende Idee für Sonntag. Gestern habe ich mit Christoph telefoniert und er schlug den Windecker Wald vor (Lupo & Martina - erinnert Ihr Euch noch?) - wäre das was?
> 
> ...




Windecker Wald am kommenden WE!?
Da wäre ich doch glatt mit dabei, ich schau die Tag ehier wieder vorbei um den genauen Termin zu erfahren.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Edith L. (27. Januar 2005)

Ich glaub es ist "schon wieder montag" nächster Woche mit dem Trip vorbei! 
Naja, und....soviel Zeit darfst Du im WP auch nicht ungenutzt verstreichen lassen!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (27. Januar 2005)

@Sonntagsfahrer - Wartbaum als Treffpunkt ist o.k. - als Uhrzeit würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns 14:00 treffen, dann haben wir immer noch genug Licht für 2-3 Stunden. Einverstanden?

@Mat2u - Schön, dass Du mitkommen willst - ich hätte sonst noch angerufen und gefragt, ob Du Zeit und Lust hast!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## mat2u (27. Januar 2005)

14 Uhr, Samstag oder Sonntag, nicht dass ich bei dem Wetter 24 h auf euch warten muss..


----------



## Kwi-Schan (27. Januar 2005)

@*Sonntag*sfahrer (inkl. Mat2u, womit sich die Frage nach dem Tag erübrigt hat, oder ) - habe eben mit Lupo gesprochen, wir treffen uns um 13:30 am Wartbaum; so haben wir etwas mehr Luft... Eintrag im LMB steht - bitte eintragen!

@maixle - Wäre schön, wenn Du mitkommst und auch Deine Gattin motivieren könntest. Allzu schnell werden wir wohl nicht unterwegs sein...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## KillerN (27. Januar 2005)

Kann jemand für die Tour am Sonntag eine Dämpfer Pumpe mitnehmen ?

Mein neuer Dämpfer (& Pumpe) wird wohl erst nächsten Montag eintreffen und für Sonntag habe ich viel zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer.

Wenn jemand eine mitbringen könnte wär das echt klasse   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Miss Marple (28. Januar 2005)

Huhu, was ist es so ruhig hier ohne unsere Urlauber   .

@KillerN, sorry wir haben leider keine solche Pumpe  

Gruß Martina


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Januar 2005)

Also ich könnt so´ne Pumpe mitbringen (Fox). Findet die Tour denn auf jeden Fall statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (28. Januar 2005)

Danke BlackTrek, aber der Lupo und der Kwi-Schan bringen mal welche mit (der Kwi-chan auf von seiner Fox), dürfte also reichen   

Die Tour findet wohl auf jeden Fall statt, es sei denn hier herrschen auf einmal zustände wie auf Mallorca   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Januar 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour findet wohl auf jeden Fall statt, es sei denn hier herrschen auf einmal zustände wie auf Mallorca



 Also mit leicht bewölkt und 11 Grad Celsius könnt ich eigentlich ganz gut leben. Aber wie´s aussieht werden wir hier morgen nicht gerade im Matsch versinken, ums mal so auszudrücken.

Wie gross wird der Asphalt-Anteil sein? (Hab nämlich grad die Ice-Spiker drauf und die machen auf der Strasse nicht so viel Spass)


----------



## Kwi-Schan (29. Januar 2005)

@Sonntagsfahrer - Also mollig warm wird's wohl morgen nicht...  Aber ich werde mich warm einpacken und hoffe, dass mich jemand von trotz der Kälte begleiten wird. Zum Asphaltanteil - kann ich leider nur schätzen, würde mal sagen 30-50% (weil einige Wege dabei sind, die ich auch nicht genau kenne).

Bis morgen!
Christian


----------



## maixle (30. Januar 2005)

Moin,

@Sonntagsfahrer: So ein Sch...., ich glaube gestern die Tour in die Kälte war zuviel für mich   . Die Nase läuft + Husten und leichtes Fieber. Das kommt davon, wenn man Pause macht und auskühlt  . Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch viel Spass und hoffe, wir wiederholen die Waldtour bei Windecken nochmal bei Gelegenheit.

...trotzdem, das Explosif ist tatsächlich richtig explosiv. Ein Wahnsinnn  .

@Kwi-Schan: Melde mich morgen nochmal.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel Is Real


----------



## KillerN (30. Januar 2005)

Ok diese Tour wäre also überstanden, was steht nächste Woche an    

Do. Abend mal wieder ein Nightride ? (die Bad Vilbel Runde vielleicht )

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Miss Marple (30. Januar 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ok diese Tour wäre also überstanden, was steht nächste Woche an
> 
> Do. Abend mal wieder ein Nightride ? (die Bad Vilbel Runde vielleicht )
> 
> ...


jo, war ne nette tour heut. danke  nochmal an unseren guide kwi-schan der uns satelitengestützt sicher vom wartbaum zur naumburg und zurück geführt hat. 
sicher können wir fürn donnerstag mal nen nightride vormerken wobei der wetterbericht dabei das letzte wort haben sollte und am nächsten samstag können wir mal beim günter mitfahren. so, werd jetzt mal die bilder betrachten.

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Lupo (30. Januar 2005)

martina hatte sich wieer mal net abgemeldet, naja, ihr wisst ja von wems kommt


----------



## KillerN (31. Januar 2005)

Jo stimmt, haste gut gemacht Kwi-schan   

Sa. wäre ich dann natürlich auch beim Günter dabei ( wo fahren die so ? )

Naja jetzt erstmal schule ...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kwi-Schan (31. Januar 2005)

@Sonntagsfahrer - Danke für die Blumen! Ich war gestern ehrlich gesagt froh, als ich im "Ziel" war... Die Kälte und der "schlechte Allgemeinzustand" haben mir doch etwas zugesetzt.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Andreas (31. Januar 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ok diese Tour wäre also überstanden, was steht nächste Woche an
> 
> Do. Abend mal wieder ein Nightride ? (die Bad Vilbel Runde vielleicht )
> 
> ...




*neugier*

Welche Bad Vilbel Runde? Den Vilbeler Hoehenkamm? Ist das nicht etwas weit so unter der Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (31. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> *neugier*
> 
> Welche Bad Vilbel Runde? Den Vilbeler Hoehenkamm? Ist das nicht etwas weit so unter der Woche?


weit ist relativ. von mir aus sinds ab 29 km, also näher als der im landkreis of bevorzugte binselberg  . besser bekannt ist die tour ist auch noch als   hannes-nightride.


----------



## Andreas (31. Januar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> weit ist relativ. von mir aus sinds ab 29 km, also näher als der im landkreis of bevorzugte binselberg  . besser bekannt ist die tour ist auch noch als   hannes-nightride.



Ja, Binselberg! Das waere doch mal was.   

Ich meinte natuerlich zu weit fuer mich und nicht zu weit fuer die Staedter. 
Zum Patershaeuser Treffpunkt habe ich ja auch nochmal 20 km.


----------



## Lupo (31. Januar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Binselberg! Das waere doch mal was.
> 
> Ich meinte natuerlich zu weit fuer mich und nicht zu weit fuer die Staedter.
> Zum Patershaeuser Treffpunkt habe ich ja auch nochmal 20 km.


du kannst ja mim auto anreisen, parkplätze gibt´s bei mir genug


----------



## KillerN (31. Januar 2005)

Bin egal wann egal wo dabei, vorrausetztungen sind das mein Dämpfer kommt und wir nicht irgendwechle umwege über Aschaffenburg machen   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Februar 2005)

So Ihr wisst ja in regelmässigen Abständen melde ich mich hier immer wieder. Demnächst auch wieder regelmässig um Termine war zu nehmen denn, Ab heute beginne ich mit dem Regulären Training.

Auch wenn der Fuß noch bischen schmerzt aber ich darf jetzt richtig loslegen damit sollte sich dann die (Verklebung des Gelenks) vollkommen lösen.

Also demnächst bin ich wieder bei Touren dabei.


----------



## Lupo (1. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Also demnächst bin ich wieder bei Touren dabei.


hey das ist ja mal ne erfreuliche nachricht  vielleicht sieht man sich ja am samstag in g.k.?


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Februar 2005)

Naja ich denke da noch nicht werd mich erstmal auf den Renner beschränken beim MTBen ist die Belastung für die äuseren Stützmuskeln noch zu groß aber in zwei wochen bestimmt auch mal aufm MTB.


----------



## Lupo (1. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich denke da noch nicht werd mich erstmal auf den Renner beschränken beim MTBen ist die Belastung für die äuseren Stützmuskeln noch zu groß aber in zwei wochen bestimmt auch mal aufm MTB.


jo lasses nur langsam angehen, da könnt mer wenigstens mal *ZUSAMMEN* fahren   wennde wieder richtig gut drauf bist stehste doch eh die meiste zeit rum und wartest bis der rest der truppe angehechelt kommt


----------



## Miss Marple (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Jungs,
bis auf Sakir und Mafels waren jetzt alle Urlauber schon mal online, aber keiner hat hat was geschrieben   . Wars denn so schlimm   , sind die Räder festgefroren  habt ihr Krach   oder zuviel gefeiert  , seid ihr alle gesund wieder da   .
Spannt uns daheimgebliebene doch nicht so lang auf die Folter   

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (1. Februar 2005)

huhu

kurzer kleiner Bericht, da ich gleich auf die Arbeit muss !

Das Wetter war naja.... 
sehr sehr sehr viel Wind, Temperaturen um die 7-10C°
wir sind bis auf einen Tag (Regen) all unsere Touren gefahren (gesamt 300km)
Die Einheimischen waren sehr nett und sie nehmen wirklich rücksicht auf die Biker ! da sollten sich die deutschen mal eine riesen scheibe drann abschneiden !
Die Wege und Strassen waren angenehm zu fahren, bissel viel Rollsplitt aber ansonsten waren sie o.k.
Die Gegend war SUPERMEGAGENIAL, man ist aus den schauen, Staunen und Träumen garnicht mehr rausgekommen !
Es gab nur einen Platten (wer wohl   )
Das Hotel war sehr schön, gutes Essen, schöne Zimmer, genialer Wellness Bereich (Sauna, Dampfsauna, Pool etc.)

Nähere Infos und Bilder kommen noch   

so nun gleich ruft die arbeit.... 

Michael

P.S. nochmal zur Erinnerung LMB am 06.02.2005


----------



## Edith L. (1. Februar 2005)

@Eisbären
Da bin ich aber froh, dass der Rest meines Teams wieder wohlbehalten da ist!   

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> bis auf Sakir und Mafels waren jetzt alle Urlauber schon mal online, aber keiner hat hat was geschrieben   . Wars denn so schlimm   , sind die Räder festgefroren  habt ihr Krach   oder zuviel gefeiert  , seid ihr alle gesund wieder da   .
> Spannt uns daheimgebliebene doch nicht so lang auf die Folter
> 
> Gruß Martina


na da kann eine ja gar nicht abwarten  

Ne ne alles im grünen Bereich. Sind alle gut hin und wieder zurück gekommen, einschließlich Räder  Bis auf den von Sakir angesprochenen Platten auch keine weiteren Defekte. Immerhin 6 Mann a 300 KM  

Wettermäßig sind wir mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen.   

Ausführlicher Tourbericht/Tagesbericht mit Bildern, Tourprofil etc. folgt im Laufe des Tages ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] der Bericht folgt in kürze. Bilder und evtl. Filmausschnitte  folgen ebenfalls in kürze (wenn der Berg auf meinem Schreibtisch überschaubar ist)

Volker


----------



## Miss Marple (1. Februar 2005)

Brav geantwortet Jungs   ich freu mich das ihr wieder da seid    

Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2005)

1 TAG 

fing mit aufstehen an  oder für Einen mit von der Arbeit kommen, nachdem wir am Vorabend eingecheckt hatten. Recht pünktlich hoben wir ab und trotz 58 Euronen AirBerlin Billigflieger, die erste Überraschung. Es gab kostenlose Verpflegung an Bord!   
Wir hatten auf Grund der Nordwetterlage nur 1,5 Std. Flugzeit und waren ruck zuck auf Malle gelandet. Die Organisation von Google hatte prima geklappt wir wurden mit zwei Wagen abgeholt und nach Cala Rajada gebracht. Wir checkten im Hotel ein und nahmen unsere Zimmer in Beschlag. Anschließen erkundeten wir das Hotel. 

Nachdem Sakir und ich unsere Räder montiert hatten und der Rest der Gruppe die Leihräder hatten starteten wir zur ersten Ausfahrt. Es ging über Arta zur Ermita De Betlem. Das waren dann gleich mal 40 KM bei 600 HM zur Einstimmung. Im nach hinein halte ich Cala Rajada nicht für den optimalen Ausgangspunkt für Rennradtouren. Besser geeignet wären im Süd-Osten Alcudia, Cala Millor oder Can Picafort. Jede Tour ab Cala Rajada beginnt mit einem 100 HM Anstieg zum warm fahren.
Nun gut  wie gesagt es ging zur Ermita De Betlem. Auf dem höchsten Punkt der Tour, ca. 1,5 KM vor der Ermita würde auf Wunsch gedreht und zurück geradelt, da bis dahin schon 500 HM   zurückgelegt waren.
Im Hotel angekommen fielen wir über den Wellnebereich des Hotel her. Ab in den Whirlpool, in die Sauna, in den Pool und auf die Liegen.
Und gegen 19:30 fielen wir über das Buffet her. Unter 5 Tellern hats keiner gemacht, an uns hatt das Hotel nix verdient.   Nach dem Essen haben wir noch ein wenig in der Bar gesessen oder mehr gelegen, ein Cappu, Kaffee oder so Ähnlich zu uns genommen und dann in die Betten geschlichen.

2 TAG 

fing wieder mit aufstehen an  und einem für Google immer zu kurzem Frühstück.  

Heute führte uns das GPS ins Innland über Son Servera, Manacor bis Petra und eigentlich weiter nach Sineu und in einer Schleife zurück nach Cala Rajada. Auch die heute Tour wurde auf Wunsch in Petra um ca. 15-20 KM verkürzt. Übrig blieben immer noch gute 110 KM bei gut 800 HM. Der Regen der Nacht hat die kleinen Sträßchen und Wege teilweise in Matschpisten verwandelt.   Mein armer Renner  , den musste ich am Abend erst mal in der Wanne abduschen. Die Cappu Pause durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen, wir machten sie in Petra.

Am Hotel angekommen, das gleiche Ritual wie am Vorabend. Erst Wellness, dann Fress ähm essen, anschließend haben sich Google und Yakko auf Zimmer zurück gezogen der Rest is durch Cala Rajada gestreift auf der Suche nach Leben. Aber kaum welches gefunden. In einer Pizzeria sind wir gelandet und haben bei Cappu und Espresso den Tag ausklingen lassen.

3 TAG 

womit fing er an  richtig mit aufstehen und Frühstück. Heute sollte unsere Königsetappe zum Cap Formentor anstehen. Ums vorweg zu nehmen  wir haben es auch die verbleibenden Tage nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.   Heute hatte das Wetter richtig miese Laune und ich dann auch    Auf Grund des Wetters und staken Windes aus Norden hatten wir beschlossen die Südküste entlang zu radeln und dann ins Hinterland abzudrehen. Zum Cap wären das ca. 50-60 KM Windstärke 4 von vorn gewesen und dann erst der Anstieg zum Cap, dass haben wir uns dann geschenkt. Wie wir uns den Ganzen Tag hätten schenken können. Nach ein paar KM hatte uns der erste richtige Schauer   heimgesucht und wir drehten um. Die Klamotten wären niemals bis zum nächsten Tag getrocknet. Und immerhin sah die Wetterprognose für den Folgetag besser aus. Wir waren so früh gestartet und auch wieder zurück, dass wir ein zweites Mal über das Frühstück hergefallen sind.   Ham zwar ein bisschen blöd geguggt aber richtig gestört hats niemand.

Wir sind durch Cala Rajada auf und ab marschiert und in unserem kleinen deutschen Kaffee mit dem leckeren Kuchen gelandet.   Da waren wir fast täglich nach unseren Touren und haben die verbrannten Kalorien wieder reingeschafft. Es lag halt immer mitten im/auf dem Weg kurz vor dem Hotel.

Der Abend hatte den Tag dann gerettet wir sind in einer Kneipe mit Livemusik gelandet.   Die kleine Spanierin   hatte nicht nur ne super Stimme sondern sah auch noch richtig niedlich aus. Ich hätte sie mir am liebsten als Urlaubsmitbringsel mitgenommen. 

4 TAG 

O.K. wieder aufstehen und Frühstücken und gegen 9 ging es los. Wir starteten wieder zur Südküsten-Tour die uns am Vortag nicht gegönnt war. Es ging die Südküste lang durch Cala Millor, Sa Coma bis Portocristo vorbei an den Drachenhöhlen bis runter nach Portocolom. Von dort ging es hoch ins Innlang nach Felantix über Manacor nach Arta und zurück.
Die Tour hatte 130 KM bei knapp 1100 HM. Wobei die letzten 200-300 HM nach 100 KM Fahrstrecke anstanden. Die Landschaft war ein Traum  wie übrigens bei all unseren Touren  es ging permanent rauf und runter. Ich war teilweise alle 10m am schalten und es ging über Rampen mit 13-18%. Die Wege waren zwar geteert aber zum Teil so toll, dass ich mir mein Fully gewünscht hätte so hatte es einen durchgeschüttelt. Die Cappu Pause durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen, wir machten sie in Felantix bei strahlend blauem Himmel. Zu gerne hätte ich draußen auf dem Marktplatz gesessen, aber bei 11 Grand sitzt es sich noch nicht wirklich angenehm draußen.

Am Abend wieder das selbe Spiel wie die Tage zuvor. Erst entspannen im Wellnebereich, dann die Wampe voll schlagen und zum Abschluss unseres Kurztrips waren wir wieder in der Pizzeria und haben uns den Cappu, den Espresso und später das Bier schmecken lassen. Um 1 im Hotel angekommen hatte der Ein und Andere noch die Minibar in den Zimmern erleichtert bis sich alle in den Betten wieder fanden.

5 TAG 

Erst mal ausschlafen. Gefrühstückt haben Ippie und ich erst um 10. Der Rest war schon durch und teilweise in Cala Rajada unterwegs um nach Mitbringseln zu schauen. Ich hab dann mein Renner verpackt und den Rest der Klamotten eingepackt. Die Leihräder wurden abgegeben und nach ein wenig Rumgehänge wurden wir zum Flughafen gebracht, checken ein und warteten auf unseren Flieger. Oder besser der Flieger wartete auf uns. Wir waren mit einem Pärchen die Letzten die in den Flieger stiegen.   Der sich unmittelbar danach in Bewegung setzte. 2 Std. später landeten wir in Frankfurt, wo sich unsere Wege wieder trennten.

FAZIT

Ich denke allen hatt es gefallen. Die Landschaft ist wunderschön. Die Mandelblüte war noch am Anfang, dafür war es einfach zu kalt die Tage. Das Wetter hätte besser sein können bzw. müssen um die Zeit aber da können wir nix dran ändern.   Alles in allem sind wir wettermäßig mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen. Eine Tour ist ins Wasser gefallen aber 300 KM bei 2500 HM ist ja auch schon was. Mit dem Cap Formentor wären es dann ca. 450 KM bei 4000 HM geworden. Ein Grund mehr wieder auf die Insel zu kommen. Ich *WILL* das Cap Formentor per Rad sehen und auch die Schlangenstraße nach Sa Calobra fahren. Kann gut sein das ich dieses Jahr im Frühjahr oder im Spätherbst noch mal nach Malle flieg  

Die geplanten Touren waren alle so zu fahren wie gewollt. Teilweise hätte der Belag etwas besser sein können für den Renner aber dafür, dass die Touren zu 80% blind am PC   geplant waren und wo möglich über kleine Nebenstraßen geführt wurden war es doch denke ich ganz O.K. Auch wenn ich mich hin und wieder gefragt hab welcher Trottel das jetzt wieder ausgewählt hatte.   Dank GPS hatte Niemand auf ne Karte schauen müssen.

Ich hatte mein Pulsmesser zu Hause gelassen, denn die Touren waren so wie ichs angekündigt hatte. Keine reine GA1 Touren.

Das Hotel war gut. Kenn aber bessere 4 Sterne Hotels auf der Insel und wie schon geschrieben gibt es meiner Meinung nach bessere Orte als Start/Ziel für Rennradtouren.

Trotzdem hatt es allen und mir rissig Spaß gemacht mit der Gruppe auf Malle und ich hoff das wir das wiederholen    

Hier sind Bilder und Tourprofile zu finden. Viel Spaß und gern dürfen auch Kommentare hinter lassen werden  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Erdie, da hast du ja einen sehr schönen ausführlichen Bericht verfasst. Ich hab fast das Gefühl ich wär dabei gewesen.     Die Bilder zeigen alle einen blauen Himmel   , sehr schöne Landschaft  und gutgelaunte Biker, 
nur das Outfit ist leider nicht frühlingshaft  .

Martina


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2005)

Moin, Moin allerseits

muß mich ja auch mal wieder bei Euch melden um zu verkünden, daß in Malle alles außer dem Wetter gestimmt hat  Es hat mir super viel Spass gemacht. So wie es Erdi01 beschrieben hat, genau so war es auch. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  

Dieses Jahr, wohl im Spätsommer, will ich auf alle Fälle nochmal was größeres machen...wie schon angekündigt die Dolomiten oder vielleicht auch nochmal Malle wenn es wieder ähnlich günstig wird. Von den Tagen so wie gehabt. Ob wieder nach Malle oder in die Dolomiten, springen dann wieder drei volle Biketage raus, mit dem Unterschied daß man etwa 8 Stunden plus mit dem Auto nach Italien unterwegs ist. Aber das besondere Revier entschädigen für die Fahrt. Dolomiten sind natürlich nochmal was anderes von der Landschaft und den Höhenmetern.....und es ist mountainbiken  Deshalb bleiben die Dolos für mich Favorit, zumal ich mal wieder so ne richtige Hitze in meinen Körper verspüren möchte und mein Herz im Schädel pochen lassen will    Aber ich ich bin für beides offen, Hauptsache wenigstens Einer von Euch fährt mit.

Wie siehts bei Euch aus ? Interesse an einer der beiden Alternativen ? 

Jedenfalls würd ich mich wieder um die Org. kümmern falls erwünscht. Am besten mit Erdi01, unserem Tourensucher, eine geeignete Unterkunft für unsere Tourstarts abstimmen.....oder haste kein Interesse Erdie01 ??

Also lasst mal was hören...und seid gewiss, daß ich bei sowas  schnell Nägel mit Köpfen mach....  

Ansonsten gibts net viel Neues, außer dass ich erst wieder ab nächste Woche Biken kann


----------



## Andreas (2. Februar 2005)

Hi Google,

fuer die Dolomiten kann ich eine tolle und guenstige Appartment-Pension  empfehlen:
http://www.groeden.net/astrid/deu/index.htm 

Ich war im Juni 2002 eine Woche dort. Das komplette Revier (Seisser Alm, Groedner Joch, ...) ist mit dem Bike von der Pension aus erreichbar. Bilder und Touren auf meiner HP. Freunde vom Odenwald Forum fahren dieses Jahr im Juni wieder hin. Ich bin zu dieser Zeit in den franz. Alpen unterwegs. Ich moechte mich noch nicht festlegen, aber 2-3 Tage im Herbst in den Dolomiten das waere noch was.


----------



## maixle (2. Februar 2005)

Gudde,

@all: Wenn am Sonntag das Wetter entsprechend ist, wäre meine Frage, ob jemand Lust auf eine schnelle Runde hat (am besten irgendwo in der nächsten Umgebung). Start am besten irgendwas zwischen 10.00 und 11.00 Uhr, muss nämlich spätestens um 15.00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. Sind bei meinem Schwager zum Geburtstagskaffee eingeladen.

@Google: Hast ne PM wg/ Dolomiten.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel Is Real


----------



## Onzilla (2. Februar 2005)

Willkommen zurück, Jungs.

Seht das Wetter dort doch positiv:
So gibts wenigstens keinen Klimaschock hier in Germany.

Kaffe, Espresso, Kuchen......wie immer...... 
Sagt mal, ist es dort wie auf Hawaii? Gibts dort kein (Weizen)bier? 
Furchtbar, diese Vorstellung....

Onzilla, 

der gespannt auf den Punkteschock im Winterpokal wartet.


----------



## Ippie (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon mal paar Bildervon Mallorca in mein Fotoalbum geuppt.
Mit den Filmchen muß ich noch mal schauen.

@[email protected] denkst Du noch an die Rohdaten vom Ciclo.

Volker


----------



## Lupi (3. Februar 2005)

Klasse Bericht , klasse Bilder.

ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## Onzilla (3. Februar 2005)

@Sakir

Am Sonntag fahren? Du kannst mich mal vormerken. Eingetragen bin ich noch nicht. Muss erst noch abklären, ob ich wirklich Zeit habe und ich will sehen, wer noch so mitfährt. Nur Du und ich alleine, da wird einer von uns beiden über- oder unterfordert sein.

Ich werde mich gleich im RR-Forum anmelden, zur Zeit darf ich dort noch nicht schreiben.

Gruss

Onzilla


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Februar 2005)

@Google: Dolomiten hätte ich schon Lust! Von der Zeit her sollte es aber so liegen, dass man mit anständigem warmen Wetter rechnen kann.

@Sakir: Die Tour am Sonntag, ist das RR oder MTB?

Bei unserer Vulkanradwegtour habt Ihr was von Leistungsdiagnostik erzählt. Macht einer von Euch demnächst nochmal sowas? Ist das jetzt eigentlich der richtige Zeitpunkt oder besser später im Frühjahr? Wo habt Ihr das nochmal gemacht?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2005)

Samstag Abend werd ich bei den Narrenkappen in Mainz sein.   

Sonntag werd ich sicher auch was fahren aber nich so früh und eher moderat. Vielleicht mal ein Abstecher zum Frankfurter Umzug oder so ... wenn Jemand Lust hat ... melden  

Was is denn heut abend, hatte ich nicht irgenwo was von Nightride gelesen  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (3. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Was is denn heut abend, hatte ich nicht irgenwo was von Nightride gelesen
> 
> Erdi01


wir wollten so um 17:30 richtung bad vilbel aufbrechen.


----------



## Andreas (3. Februar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollten so um 17:30 richtung bad vilbel aufbrechen.



Ich habe gar keinen LMB Eintrag entdeckt   
Leider kann ich heute nicht bzw. nicht so frueh.

@Erdi: Am Sonntag waere ich dabei.
 

Naechsten Do Nightride kann ich leider nicht. Wie waere es mal Di oder Mi?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollten so um 17:30 richtung bad vilbel aufbrechen.


O.K. mach mich von Dtz. auf den Weg. Komm zu Euch. Vielleicht ein paar Minuten später. Bis denn ...

@Andreas ... schön, wegen Sonntag schreib ich noch mal ...

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo @BlackTrek 

Ich denke die anderen werden vielleicht schon von mir erzählt haben.
Also ich mach am 18ten ne LD und zwar beim Andreas in Bad Homburg dort wo die anderen auch Ihre LD machen. Die Adresse hab Sie von mir.

Andreas Philipp ist Sport A Med in Bad Homburg, die LD wird in Seinem Fitnessstudio im Industriegebiet in Bad Homburg gemacht.

So nun mal zum Zeitpunkt. Also grudsätzlich kannst Du eine LD zu jeder Jahreszeit machen denn in erster Linie dient Sie ja zur Kontrolle der eigenen Leistungsfähigkeit. Du solltest Dir aber von vornherein im klaren sein was Dir die LD bringen soll. Willst Du nur mal wissen wies um Deine Leistung steht oder willst Du deswegen ne LD machen weil Du ein Sessionziel vor Augen hast und deswegen besser werden willst. (So wie die anderen die wollen alle zum Spessart Mara Frammersbach ihr hoch haben soweit ich noch richtig informiert bin).

Die zweite Variante ist natürlich mit intensivem Training und auch einer gewissen Genauigkeit verbunden. Denn solltest Du Dich verbessern wollen dann heist es nach Plan trainieren. Falls Du einfach nur wissen willst wo Du stehst und sonst keine weiteren ziele verfolgst dann ruf einfach mal an und mach eine LD.

Solltest Du aber wie gesagt Dich auf was vorbereiten wollen dann kommt es drauf an für was und für wann. Wenn Du zum Sommer Deinen Höhepunkt (Sportlichen   ) haben willst, dann solltest Du jetzt sofort eine LD machen und dann spätestens alle 6-8 Wochen eine weitere denn sonst hat die erst gemachte LD überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast schreib einfach drauf los ich beantworte gerne (Sakir weiß das   ).

So jetzt mal nochmal so was, wie gesagt ich bin schon wieder fleißig am trainieren auf der Rolle und in 1 bis 2 Wochen fahr ich auch wieder draußen. Vermehrt aufm Renner natürlich. Das zweite Trainigslager nehm ich jetzt doch war auch wenns nur eine Woche ist und eigentlich anderst geplant war aber immerhin. Ich denke Andreas wird mir schon nen guten Plan machen für die Woche    

Sobald ich wieder draußen unterwegs bin dürft Ihr gerne mit mir rechnen aber eben auf dem Renner und streng nach plan. Wer sich also davon nicht abschrecken lässt der darf gerne mit mir ne (große) Runde drehen. Und ich hoffe ja das ich auch bei euch noch willkommen bin   .


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. Februar 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @all: Wenn am Sonntag das Wetter entsprechend ist, wäre meine Frage, ob jemand Lust auf eine schnelle Runde hat (am besten irgendwo in der nächsten Umgebung). Start am besten irgendwas zwischen 10.00 und 11.00 Uhr, muss nämlich spätestens um 15.00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. Sind bei meinem Schwager zum Geburtstagskaffee eingeladen.
> 
> ...



Hi Christoph,
Sonntag ist genehmigt worden - Rebecca geht mit dem Kleinen nach Seligenstadt zum Faschingsumzug und da man mich damit kilometerweit jagen kann, dachte ich, auf dem Bike komme ich noch schneller weiter weg  Wir sollten uns wegen der Uhrzeit einigen und dann vielleicht einen LMB-Eintrag machen.

Und noch Mal für alle: Christoph und ich wollen Sonntag los (vormittags) - Startpunkt ist wohl bei Christoph in Hanau und dann geht's entweder in den Bruchköbler Wald oder nach Kilianstädten, wo wie letzte Woche waren. Hat noch jemand Lust?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sakir (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen hast schreib einfach drauf los ich beantworte gerne (Sakir weiß das   ).


Das Stimmt ))



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich wieder draußen unterwegs bin dürft Ihr gerne mit mir rechnen aber eben auf dem Renner und streng nach plan. Wer sich also davon nicht abschrecken lässt der darf gerne mit mir ne (große) Runde drehen. Und ich hoffe ja das ich auch bei euch noch willkommen bin   .


ohje ohje, da kann halt nur niemand von uns mithalten   



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: Die Tour am Sonntag, ist das RR oder MTB?


das ist nur für MTB gedacht, die Strecke führt querfeld ein.
Die wegstrecke habe ich aus dem Internet, daher kenne ich sie selbst nicht.. 

@Onzilla: schön das du mitkommst !

Ich werde am Sonntag um 9:01 Uhr in Hanau mit dem RE Zug nach Lohr am Main, dauert ca 45min.

@maixle, KwiSchan: ihr könnt doch auch mitkommen, dann müssen wir nicht getrennt durch die Wälder radeln ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2005)

Moin,

ich wollt Euch nochmal daran erinnern.....Ippie, Erdi01, Sakir, mafels,yakko, ALLE. Gibts bei Euch keine Interesse ?? Es mag zwar noch ein bisschen hin sein, aber ich muß ein bisschen planen können. Ist eben nicht immer leicht alle Termine unter einem Hut zu bringen. Und falls Malle noch Thema wird, geht's ja auch darum rechtzeitig einen günstigen Flug zu bekommen  Also MELD, MELD



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Google,
> 
> fuer die Dolomiten kann ich eine tolle und guenstige Appartment-Pension  empfehlen:
> http://www.groeden.net/astrid/deu/index.htm
> ...


 Danke für Deinen Link  Schaun mer mal obs die Dolos oder wieder Malle wird.

@[email protected] Wir stehen ja bereits im Mailkontakt 


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Dolomiten hätte ich schon Lust! Von der Zeit her sollte es aber so liegen, dass man mit anständigem warmen Wetter rechnen kann.


Auf kaltes Regenwetter habe ich natürlich auch keine Lust. Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, daß man mit Euch jetzt schon für den Spätsommer zwei bis drei Wochenenden abspricht, die man sich fest freihält, also sprich restliche Urlaubsplanungen  sozusagen drumherum plant und versucht arbeitstechnisch bedingte Termine möglichst fern zu halten. So ist man flexibel und kann kurzfristig ein Wochenende raussuchen an dem schönes Wetter ist. Vom Zeitpunkt dachte ich circa Ende August/Anfang September...evtl. auch den Oktober. Favorit für mich sind die Dolos am Gardasee. Im September muß ich noch einen Familyurlaub einplanen, deshalb auch jetzt schon meine Anfrage. Falls die Mehrheit nochmal nach Malle will, geht das mit den WE's natürlich so nicht. Mal abwarten was die anderen sagen.

@[email protected] Dieses WE ist großes GeburtstagsWE meiner Frau. Ich schaffs deshalb nur morgen mal für 2,5 Stunden zu fahren. Das kommende WE bin ich im Skirurlaub, also fällt ne gemeinsame Tour auch dort flach.

Hmmmm. wenn ich so die nächsten vier Wochen überblicke komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig mit meiner Trainingsplanung. @ Ippie @  Kannste mir mal die Nummer von Andreas Philip posten ? Ich hab wegen meiner Planung und Vorgehensweise Fragen an ihn. Danke


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hoffe ja das ich auch bei euch noch willkommen bin   .


Ganz vergessen darauf zu antworten: KLAAAR


----------



## Sakir (4. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ippie, Erdi01, Sakir, mafels,yakko, ALLE. Gibts bei Euch keine Interesse ??


Intresse klar, solange es vom Termin her klappt !
an was hattest du gedacht, langes Wochenende oder eine ganze Woche ?
Termin wäre wohl nur 05.09 bis mitte 14.10, davor sind Sommerferien, danach Herbstferien und dann wirds wohl zu kalt ! 
Dolomiten wäre sicherlich auch eine alternative... aber auch Malle im Norden wäre Interessant !
Die Appartments-Links von Andreas sehen doch recht schnuckelig aus !

wann willst du denn morgen fahren, wenn es bei mir in den Zeitplan passt, komm ich mit ! ???

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (4. Februar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Intresse klar, solange es vom Termin her klappt !
> an was hattest du gedacht, langes Wochenende oder eine ganze Woche ?
> Termin wäre wohl nur 05.09 bis mitte 14.10, davor sind Sommerferien, danach Herbstferien und dann wirds wohl zu kalt !
> Dolomiten wäre sicherlich auch eine alternative... aber auch Malle im Norden wäre Interessant !
> ...



Interesse schon, terminlich kann aber noch nichts sagen, muss mal sehen wie das mit der Arbeit wird.
Malle würde mich schon noch mal interessieren, da würde ich auch noch mal für 5 Tage hinfliegen. Gardasee/Dolomiten aber erst ab einer Woche, sonst lohnt sich die lange Fahrt nicht.
Dieses und nächstes WE bin ich in Dänemark, wird also nichts mit gemeinsamen Touren.

René


----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. Februar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> @maixle, KwiSchan: ihr könnt doch auch mitkommen, dann müssen wir nicht getrennt durch die Wälder radeln ! ! !
> 
> Michael



Danke für die Einladung, aber wenn ich an die 35km von letzter Woche und meinen Zustand danach denke, dann wäre Eure Tour für mich zu lange - wir machen's uns gemütlich und hoffen auf eine bessere Kondition später im Jahr, damit wir Euch dann wieder genüßlich davonfahren können   

In diesem Sinne: Bis demnächst, viele Grüße und viel Spaß
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Interesse schon, terminlich kann aber noch nichts sagen, muss mal sehen wie das mit der Arbeit wird.
> Malle würde mich schon noch mal interessieren, da würde ich auch noch mal für 5 Tage hinfliegen. Gardasee/Dolomiten aber erst ab einer Woche, sonst lohnt sich die lange Fahrt nicht.
> Dieses und nächstes WE bin ich in Dänemark, wird also nichts mit gemeinsamen Touren.
> 
> René


Ich bin eindeutig für MALLE  

Ansonsten seh ich das ähnlich wie Yakko. 

@google, sakir ... wenn Ihr wißt wann und wohin morgen, dann postet mal. Vielleicht schließ ich mich an. 

@Kwi-Schan ... seit wann läuft der Faschingsumzug in Seligenstadt Sonntags, das war bisher immer Montags  

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (4. Februar 2005)

Gudde,

Kwi-Schan hat gerade das LMB für unsere kleine Tour am Sonntag reingestellt. Treffpunkt ist bei mir. Wer also Lust auf eine gemütliche nicht allzulange Fun-Tour hat, einfach anmelden.

@Sakir: Sorry, dass wir nicht bei Euch nicht mitfahren, aber das passt uns zeitlich nicht, da ich z.B. noch um 15.30 Uhr einen Termin zum Geburtstag meines habe. Aber für alle Interessenten. Hier geht es zu Sakirs Tour. Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass Sakirs Touren immer schöne Sahnestückchen sind  .

So, viel Spass bei allem was Ihr macht.
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

interesse im Spätsommer hätte ich auch. Malle wäre mir auch lieber,als mit dem Auto zu fahren. Nur vor Ende September würde ich nicht fliegen, da bis mitte September noch 30°C und mehr sind.

@Google, Sakir, [email protected] wann und wo fahrt Ihr morgen? Ich würde mich evtl. auch anschließen

Volker


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2005)

"farmer" hugo meldet sich auch ma wieder....nach meinem ausflug nach ngodwana(regenwald der zu papier gemacht wird) welcher zieml. sportfrei war hab ich dann gestern abend nochma schnell ne kleine runde zum eingewoehnen gedreht und bin eigentlich ganz zuversichtlich, dass ich die naechsten 3 wochen mit rund 100km tagespensum waehrend der woche ganz gut ueberstehn werd.
inzw. bin ich motivationstechnisch wieder auf nem richtigen hoch und kanns kaum erwarten endlich wieder n paar marathons unter die stollen zu nehmen.

@tboy
wenn ich meine LD machen lass, waers vielleicht ganz cool wenn du dich dann ma zum andreas gesellen wuerdest und man guggen wuerde ob sichs trainingstechnisch evtl. vereinbaren liesse dass wir 1 oder 2ma im monat zusammen ne tour fahrn, aber eben nicht wahrlos, sondern nach plan...naja nur so ne idee

@malleristi
freut mich dass ihr wenigstens doch noch n bischen spass hattet....ich hab das letzte wochenende damit verbracht mit kaputt zu lachen darueber dass de max friedrich bei nem rennen mitgefahrn is, und so richtig zersaegt wurde  
naja...am naechsten tag ham wir dann ne ganz ruhige 100km rekom tour gedreht, und zu meinem erstaunen war mein puls erstmals nicht viel hoeher als seiner  
kommt eben davon wenn man sich auf 170km mit den "grossen" anlegt   

ich mach jetz mein spinningtrainer schein....da hab ich ne coole idee fuer den naechsten winter...wies aussieht werd ich zwar in nem studio dann arbeiten, aber fuer alle die, die ne rolle haben, und interesse koennt man sich dann evtl. regelmaessig irgendwo zum gemeinsam rolle fahrn treffen  und damits ni so langweilig wird fuer die "anfaenger" eben mit entsprechendem entertainment
vielleicht findet sich ja n passender keller oder sowas, und auch wenns schoeneres orte zum biken gibt, zumindest gibts da kein schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (4. Februar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> interesse im Spätsommer hätte ich auch. Malle wäre mir auch lieber,als mit dem Auto zu fahren. Nur vor Ende September würde ich nicht fliegen, da bis mitte September noch 30°C und mehr sind.
> 
> ...


recht habt ihr, Spätsommer Malle hört sich toll an, sofern man das zu dem gleichen Preis wie dato hinbekommt   
bis da hin sind wir dann auch trainierter und können mehr fahren   

Als Tour für Morgen hätte ich vorzuschlagen : Steinheim - Weisskirchen Zellhausen - Stockstadt - Großostheim - Großwallstadt - Niedernberg - Mainflingen - Seligenstadt - Steinheim, dürften ca 75km sein !

Mir wäre es ganz recht, wenn ich bis 15 Uhr wieder daheim bin (früher besser, andernfals verhandelbar   )

@Ippie: du könntest zur LimesBrücke kommen und später dann z.B. Mainflingen abbiegen oder etc.

@maixle, KwiSchan: schade, wäre schön gewesen 

Michael


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2005)

@Sakir, Ippie, [email protected] Mit dem Biken will ich morgen noch langsam machen weil ich heutemorgen erst mit dem Antibiotika abgesetzt habe.....ich wollt eigentlich nur locker am Main langfahren, Richtung eigentlich egal. Wenn Ihr mitkommen wollt dann bitte um 10:15 am Parkplatz Shooters...Saaacht mal BESCHEID !! Irgendwo zusteigen lohn net so richtig weil ich bei meinem gesetzten Fahrpensum von circa 2,5 Stunden höchstens bis Ende AB fahre. Es sei denn Ihr fahrt noch en Stückchen weiter.

@[email protected] Danke für die Telnum.


@[email protected] Es scheint sich im Herbst Malle abzuzeichnen  Ich werd mal ein bisschen surfen mit dem Schwerpunkt Mitte September bis Herbstferien (erste Bundesländer haben ab 04.10 ) und meld mich die Tage nochmal. Die Tage wie gehabt würd ich sagen  Wenn ich was günstiges Anfang Oktober sehe, ist's sicherlich auch kein Problem  

Nachtrag:





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Als Tour für Morgen hätte ich vorzuschlagen : Steinheim - Weisskirchen Zellhausen - Stockstadt - Großostheim - Großwallstadt - Niedernberg - Mainflingen - Seligenstadt - Steinheim, dürften ca 75km sein !


Wenn Ihr was alleine ausmachen wollt kein Problem für mich. Ich würd auch diese Tour locker mitfahren wenns genehm ist (ansonsten einfach Klartext reden..habe damit kein Problem) Allerdings dann um 10:00 Uhr bei mir damit ich gegen 13:30 daheim bin. Geburtstagsvorbereitungen halt.....


----------



## Sakir (4. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir, Ippie, [email protected] Mit dem Biken will ich morgen noch langsam machen weil ich heutemorgen erst mit dem Antibiotika abgesetzt habe.....ich wollt eigentlich nur locker am Main langfahren, Richtung eigentlich egal. Wenn Ihr mitkommen wollt dann bitte um 10:15 am Parkplatz Shooters...Saaacht mal BESCHEID !! Irgendwo zusteigen lohn net so richtig weil ich bei meinem gesetzten Fahrpensum von circa 2,5 Stunden höchstens bis Ende AB fahre. Es sei denn Ihr fahrt noch en Stückchen weiter.


ist mir zu langsam   

Michael


----------



## Ippie (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

10:15 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Frühestens 11:30 Uhr an der Limesbrücke.

Volker


----------



## Hugo (4. Februar 2005)

nur ma so am rande, weil waer evtl. interessiert wenns von den klausuren her passt...soll das n trainingslager werden oder n bikeurlaub?
weil von trainingslager wuerd ich zu der jahreszeit eher abraten, wo hingegen n bikeurlaub im warmen was schoenes is


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @@[email protected] Es scheint sich im Herbst Malle abzuzeichnen  Ich werd mal ein bisschen surfen mit dem Schwerpunkt Mitte September bis Herbstferien (erste Bundesländer haben ab 04.10 ) und meld mich die Tage nochmal. Die Tage wie gehabt würd ich sagen  Wenn ich was günstiges Anfang Oktober sehe, ist's sicherlich auch kein Problem


September kann noch brütend heiß sein  Oktober wäre sinnvoller, vielleicht kann man den 3. mit einbeziehen. Als Standort schlag ich Can Picafort oder Alcudia vor. Von Can Picafort sind das ca. 8 KM bis Alcudia und 17 bis Polenca. Also genügend Warmfahrkilometer bevor es im Norden brutal wird  Von Can Picafort gehts auch vorzüglich ins Innland oder wieder Richtung Südküste oder Ermita de Betlem (dismal bis hin  ) zum Einrollen nach dem wir gelandet sind  

Für alle die den Januartrip verpasst haben ... die Gelegenheit  

Ich werd auch mal ein wenig schauen und posten wenn ich was Interessantes finde.

Erdi01

*EDIT: @Hugo ... ich würd es eher als Urlaub statt Trainingslager sehen. Für Trainingslager denke auch ein wenig spät - oder ?*


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @tboy
> wenn ich meine LD machen lass, waers vielleicht ganz cool wenn du dich dann ma zum andreas gesellen wuerdest und man guggen wuerde ob sichs trainingstechnisch evtl. vereinbaren liesse dass wir 1 oder 2ma im monat zusammen ne tour fahrn, aber eben nicht wahrlos, sondern nach plan...naja nur so ne idee



ja klar bin dann dabei Du weißt ja in Gesellschaft fahren/trainieren ist immer angenehmer als alleine und ich denke wir bekommen das schon hin







			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *EDIT: @Hugo ... ich würd es eher als Urlaub statt Trainingslager sehen. Für Trainingslager denke auch ein wenig spät - oder ?*



Also wenn im Oktober gefahren wird oder ende September hätt ich vielleicht auch intresse. Ist doch die Ideale Zeit um die Session ausklingen zu lassen dann sind keine rennen mehr und zum abschluß vor der Verdienten Winterpause nochmal ins warme wär doch supi.


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2005)

HAHAAHAAAA !!! Schön das so langsam Bikefieber ausbricht. Und stellt Euch vor:

*AUCH FÜR MICH DIESMAL NUR BIKEN BIS DIE SCHLAGADER PLATZT !! ​ * 
Wieso nur hab ich das Gefühl, daß Erdi01 schneller als ich was finden werde...  Wenn der net schon stöbert......

Ich würd mal sagen: NUR NOCH HÖCHSTENS 8 MONATE !!   

Und wegen morgen: Ich fahr dann mal alleine. Und zwar Richtung Frankfurt en bisserl die Fußgänger schocken  

Grüßt Euch Ihr unverbesserlichen BikerSä**

Nachtrag:

Geht sowas auch ???: 3 Sterne Alcudia Ist halt recht günstig und en Wellnessbereich kann ich mir schenken. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Nur Frühstück Aber bei dem Preis . Die Flüge Hin inklusive Zurück belaufen sich bei Air Berlin Ende September von 104 - 164 und mehr 


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Februar 2005)

@ Mallorca Heitzer

Sagt mal wie oder wo habt ihr denn die Touren geplant die Ihr gemacht habt?

Kann man einfach drauf los fahren oder sollte man lieber vorher wissen wohin, unser Hotel ist in Alcudia.


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Februar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Onzilla: schön das du mitkommst !
> 
> Ich werde am Sonntag um 9:01 Uhr in Hanau mit dem RE Zug nach Lohr am Main, dauert ca 45min.
> 
> Michael



Mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit komm ich auch mit! Bin noch nie im RE mit dem Rad zusammen gereist. Muss man das Rad dann abgeben und die packen das in ein Gepäckabteil? 

Schaffen wir, um 18:00 wieder in HU zu sein?

Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mafels (4. Februar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 10:15 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Frühestens 11:30 Uhr an der Limesbrücke.
> 
> Volker




Hallo zusammen,
ich kann noch nicht genau sagen ob ich im Spätherbst mitfahre, deswegen halte ich mich erstmal aus der Diskussion Malle oder Dolo raus.

@ippie,sakir, [email protected] können wir uns morgen 11:30 an der Limesbrücke treffen und Richtung Hahnenkamm+Umgebung fahren. Das Wetter soll doch trocken bleiben oder soll es bei Euch eine Grundlagentour sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mallorca Heitzer
> 
> Sagt mal wie oder wo habt ihr denn die Touren geplant die Ihr gemacht habt?
> 
> Kann man einfach drauf los fahren oder sollte man lieber vorher wissen wohin, unser Hotel ist in Alcudia.


ich hab die Touren am PC geplant und als GPS-Tracks abgespeichert. Die Touren sind dann per GPS angefahren worden. Auf eine Karte hatt Niemand geschaut.

Man kann auch einfach drauflosfahren nach Straßenschilder und Karte. Da findet man aber nicht unbedingt die kleinen reizvollen Sträßchen. 

Wann bist Du auf der Insel? Allein? Oder mit Gruppe? In welchem Hotel?

In Alcudia is eine der bekanntesten Radlerdomizile das Boccaccio ... ist fest in Hürzler-Hand . Dort werden Dutzende von Renn-Radlern sein und Touren in allen Klassen und Richtungen angeboten. Einfach draufhängen und dehnen mal gezeigt wie gefahren wird ...   

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (4. Februar 2005)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> oder soll es bei Euch eine Grundlagentour sein.


bei mir ja, aber das heisst nicht viel *ggg* ich wollte so ca. 3 Stunden Grundieren.......

@Erdi01: 03. & 04.10 ist bei mir absolut abgelehnt !

@Blacktreck: wir auch das erste mal mit dem Rad in der Bahn, meine Karte habe ich Online gekauft und wie wo was mitd em Rad passiert, werde ich dann in Hanau am Bahnhof erfahren *ggg*

@Ippie: 11:30 Limesbrücke ist o.k. !

Michael


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2005)

Lest Ihr eigentlich manchmal ?? Team Normal 

Der Link mit dem Hotel in Alcudia hat nicht funktioniert. Wenn Ihr da drauf geht (eine Seite vorher) gebt einfach mal den 06.10 - 10.10. ein. Unter anderem kommt dann ein 3 Sterne Hotel in Alcudia für 22 (pro Doppelzimmer !!)Euronen inklusive Frühstück raus. Reicht mir völlig. Übrigens will ich nicht später nach Malle....


----------



## Ippie (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ok 11:30 Uhr  bin ich an der Limesbrücke.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich hab mir ne Runde für den Renner zusammengestellt. Werd mal durch die Wetterau radl.

@Andreas, all ... wegen SO treffen wir uns 12:30 am Paterhäuser Hofgut und drehen dann ne Runde ... wohin   

Erdi01

*EDIT: @Google ... hab mal geschaut, dass Hotel das Du sicher meinst ist OHNE Frühstück und OHNE HP  *


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Februar 2005)

@Erdi Wir (Kati und ich) sind in Alcudia im Hotel Viva Golf. Ich hab die beiden Reisen ja von anfang an für mich alleine geplant also ohne jegliches Gruppenangebot da das ja für mich in erster Linie richtiges Trainingslager sein soll und nicht unbedingt wegen der reizvollen Landschaft. Natürlich spielt die auch ne Rolle und natürlich die andere Umgebung und das hoffentlich mildere Klima um diese Jahreszeit.

Eigenltich sollte das jetzt ja schon aufbauend für die vorrangegangenen zwei Wochen, die ich vor hatte, sein.

Gut ich werde mir die Touren dann einfach per Karte und einfach drauf los vor Ort erradeln. Übrigens ist mein Händler aus Gedern zur selben Zeit da ein Ort weiter so das ich mich auch mal bei denen einklinken kann.


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Februar 2005)

Ach ja noch was ich hab "Höllentour den Film" zu Hause wer den gerne mal sehen möchte kann sich bei mir melden vielleicht kommen ja auch paar zusammen zum schauen. Aber geschaut wird bei mir DVD Bikes und meine Kati leih ich nicht aus     

Aber bei mir können wir dann auch auf ner 2,30 Leinwand schauen


----------



## mafels (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo Sakir und Ippie,

ich war etwas zu spät an der Brücke, hatte hinter Weiskirchen einen Defekt.
Konnte deswegen erst 11:39 da sein, leider hab ich Euch nicht mehr getroffen.
Da ich nur leichtes Marschgepäck hatte ist mein Handy auch zu Hause geblieben, hätte ansonsten Bescheid gesagt.

Hab ein kleine Runde gedreht(75km).

Schönes Wochenende.

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. Februar 2005)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir und Ippie,
> 
> ich war etwas zu spät an der Brücke, hatte hinter Weiskirchen einen Defekt.
> Konnte deswegen erst 11:39 da sein, leider hab ich Euch nicht mehr getroffen.
> ...


    
das ist mega schade, wir sind auch erst ca 11:35 an der Brücke gestartet.....
hätte ich gewusst, das du 100%tig kommst *snief*ärgerlich*
es ist doch ganz schön anders auf dem MTB als auf dem RR   
ich liebe beides   

@Alle Polar Besitzer: wo kann ich meine Batterie am Polar wechseln lassen ? wie lange dauert das denn ???

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Februar 2005)

@ Sakir sag mal Deine Batterien in der Polar Uhr können doch noch nicht lehr sein oder hast Du dauernd das licht benutzt? Naja wie auch immer der Polar Service ist glaub ich in Dreieich schau aber mal auf der Polar Hompage nach
http://www.polar-deutschland.de/ dort stehts genau. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche musste da vorher sogar ein Formular ausfüllen und drucken und der Uhr beilegen. 

Als ich damals den Sender hab tauschen lassen hats glaub ich ne Woche gedauert hin und zurück kanns aber nicht mehr genau sagen.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja noch was ich hab "Höllentour den Film" zu Hause wer den gerne mal sehen möchte kann sich bei mir melden vielleicht kommen ja auch paar zusammen zum schauen. Aber geschaut wird bei mir DVD Bikes und meine Kati leih ich nicht aus
> 
> Aber bei mir können wir dann auch auf ner 2,30 Leinwand schauen


Das ist doch der Insiderfilm von der Tdf oder  Würd mich schon mal interessieren. Wenn ein paar zusammenkommen komm ich auch vorbei  

Wann seid Ihr nun in Alcudia  Mit ner guten Karte is das kein Problem auf Malle. Alle Highlights sind eh ausgeschildert. Würde aber so Dinge wie Cap Formentor nicht unbedingt am WE fahren. Könnt je nach Jahreszeit sehr viel los sein. Viel Spaß auf Malle  

@SO-Tour ... Andreas und ich treffen uns 12:30 am Paterhäuser Hofgut für ne lockere, matschfreie Runde, wohin wird spontan vor Ort entschieden. Wer mitmöchte einfach einfinden oder hir posten. (Schiel Richtung Bad Offenbach )

 Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (5. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir sag mal Deine Batterien in der Polar Uhr können doch noch nicht lehr sein oder hast Du dauernd das licht benutzt? Naja wie auch immer der Polar Service ist glaub ich in Dreieich schau aber mal auf der Polar Hompage nach
> http://www.polar-deutschland.de/ dort stehts genau. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche musste da vorher sogar ein Formular ausfüllen und drucken und der Uhr beilegen.
> 
> Als ich damals den Sender hab tauschen lassen hats glaub ich ne Woche gedauert hin und zurück kanns aber nicht mehr genau sagen.


hmmm, erstmal danke für die Antwort.
ich habe nie das Licht an... und heute habe ich das erste mal bemerkt, das dort diese Bat. Anzeige AN ist ....
muss mal schauen wann ich ihn so lange entbeehren kann.... *snief*
dann kann ich auch gleich meinen def. Trittfreuquenz Sensor rep. lassen ...

was ist denn das für ein Film ???

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Februar 2005)

DVD & Video Report
Dokumentarfilm zur 100. Tour de France, der sich auf die Verlierer des weltberühmten Sportereignisses konzentriert. 

Blickpunkt: Film
Für 'Heimspiel', seine Hommage an den Ostberliner Eishockeyclub 'Eisbären', gewann Oscar-Preisträger Pepe Danquart ('Schwarzfahrer') 2000 den Deutschen Filmpreis. Einerseits hellsichtige Sportdokumentation, andererseits humorvolle Bestandsaufnahme deutsch-deutscher Befindlichkeiten, besticht auch 'Höllentour', seine aktuelle Athleten-Nabelschau, durch einen etwas anderen Blick. Der Tour-de-France-Film betreibt keine Heldenverehrung, sondern liefert eine differenzierte, kluge Innenansicht der dreiwöchigen Pedaltort(o)ur. 

2003 feierte die Tour de France ihren 100. Geburtstag. Ein idealer Zeitpunkt also Zwischenbilanz zu ziehen von einem Spektakel, das inzwischen via Fernsehen in rund 180 Länder übertragen und von Millionen begeisterter Fans weltweit live mitverfolgt wird. 'La grande boucle', die 'große Schleife', gehört zu Frankreich wie die Gitanes ohne Filter, das Boule-Spielen oder das Viertel Rotwein zum Mittagessen. Für den wortgewaltigen Journalisten und Tour-Archivar Serge Laget stellt sie gar das wichtigste Sportereignis der Welt dar, bedeutender als jede Fußballweltmeisterschaft, spannender als Olympischen Spiele. Beständiger sei die Tour, behauptet er, als alle anderen Sportgroßereignisse. Spektakulärer, mythenumrankter, gefährlicher. Und das Stadion, das Land Frankreich, oh lala und mon dieu! - einfach nicht zu übertreffen. So gesehen hat der Mann recht, ein Superfan, wie auch die immer wieder am Wegesrand auftauchende, freudig erregte (ost-)deutsche Familie, die sich extra frei genommen hat, um ihren Helden täglich für Sekundenbruchteile zuzujubeln. Der Wohnwagen umfunktioniert zum Fanmobil, Teil der schier endlosen Radsportkarawane auf dem Weg zum Zielspurt auf den Pariser Champs-Elysees.
Nah dran, mittendrin, das ist auch der Blick von Autor und Regisseur Danquart, den nichts weniger interessiert hat als ein 'offizieller' Tour-Report. Die Radsport-Informationen kann sich jeder schließlich aus dem Fernsehen holen, vom ARD-Fachmann Jürgen Emig und dessen oftmaligen Kokommentator Rudi Altig, der selbst 18 Tage lang das Gelbe Trikot des Spitzenreiters trug. Danquart macht nicht die Armstrongs und Ullrichs, die bekannten Sieganwärter und omnipräsenten Medienlieblinge zu seinen Heroen, sondern die Männer im Schatten. Den langjährigen, dick bebrillten Telekom-Team-Masseur Dieter 'Eule' Ruthenberg beispielsweise, der den Schwerstarbeitern Erik Zabel und Rolf Aldag, Alexander Winokurow und Andreas Klöden die Schmerzen aus den Muskeln knetet, als ihr Beichtvater dient und immer ein kaltes Getränk griffbereit hält. Da erfährt man, beinahe körperlich spürbar, vom strapaziösen Aufstieg nach Alpe d'Huez, von der Angst vor der Abfahrt mit rund 95 Stundenkilometern auf 21 Millimeter 'breiten' Reifen und darf einen Blick auf die geschundenen, narbenübersäten Körper der Drahteselartisten werfen. 
Sport ist Mord - selten ist dieser oft flapsig gebrauchte Spruch so wahr wie hier. In den geschickt einmontierten Rückblenden, dokumentiert von altem Wochenschaumaterial, hört man von den Toten, die die Tour forderte, ein wenig vom unbezwingbaren Eddy Merckx und auch von jenem radelnden Spaßvogel, der sich manchmal sein Glasauge herausgenommen und sich stattdessen zum Schrecken der Zuschauer Watte in die Augenhöhle gestopft hat. Geschickt verwebt die kurzweilige Dokumentation Mythen und Fakten, blickt hinter die Kulissen eines gigantischen, inzwischen ungeheuer lukrativen Unternehmens und zeigt, dass es eigentlich die riesige Anzahl so genannter Wasserträger ist, die 'le tour' am Laufen hält. Fazit: eine 'Höllentour' für alle Beteiligten, ein Heidenspaß für die Zuseher. geh. 

Blickpunkt Film Kurzinfo
2003 feierte eines der bedeutendsten Sportereignisse der Welt sein 100 jähriges Jubiläum, die Tour de France. Das mit gigantischem Organisationsaufwandt betriebene und von riesiger Medienpräsenz begleitete Fahrradrennen quer durch Frankreich wird für einige Teilnehmer zur 'Höllentour', die, die nach extremer Anstrengung auf der Straße liegen bleiben. Pepe Danquart, der mit 'Heimspiel' bereits hinter die Kulissen des Sports schaute und dafür mit dem Deutschen Filmpreis ausgezeichnet wurde, liefert nun eine mitreißende und bewegende Doku über die Tour de France, die sich vornehmlich den vom Blitzlichtgewitter gemiedenen Mitwirkenden widmet. Er bietet auch einen geschichtlichen Überblick, zeigt die Organisation des Events und sein Publikum. 

Kurzbeschreibung
Die Tour de France, eines der bedeutendsten Sportereignisse der Welt, feierte 2003 sein 100-jähriges Jubiläum. Das mit gigantischem Organisationsaufwandt betriebene und von enormer Medienpräsenz begleitete Farradrennen wird für einige Teilnehmer zur Höllentour, die nach extremer Anstrengung auf der Straße liegen bleiben.


----------



## Andreas (5. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @SO-Tour ... Andreas und ich treffen uns 12:30 am Paterhäuser Hofgut für ne lockere, matschfreie Runde, wohin wird spontan vor Ort entschieden. Wer mitmöchte einfach einfinden oder hir posten. (Schiel Richtung Bad Offenbach )
> 
> Erdi01



Alles klar, ich bin dann um 12:30 h am Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. Februar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, ich bin dann um 12:30 h am Treffpunkt.


      bis später


----------



## Lupo (6. Februar 2005)

*mann bin ich kaputt*   

zuerst hab ich ja gedacht es liegt an mir, altersschwäche oder so  aber nachdem ich bergab immer noch feste in die pedale treten musste und erdi einfach so neben mir her gerollt ist haben wir festgestellt dass sich die xt naben nur widerwillig drehen lassen. auch andreas´vermutung, es handelt sich um eine kindersicherung, damit der kleine nicht so schnell den berg runterbrettert hat sich leider nicht bestätigt. jedenfalls warn meine klamotten im dicksten hochsommer noch net so durchgeschwitzt wie heut  

aber trotzdem werde ich die testbikes nur schweren herzens mogen wieder bei günter in grosskrotzenburg abgeben  . so locker wie mit dem raid von fusion bin ich noch nie über die singles meiner hausrunde gebrettert    egal ob hoch oder runter, wackersteine oder wurzeln, das bike macht einfach immer das was es soll ohne zu bocken. 
naja, ich weis ja wer so viele hat dass er mir vielleicht eins davon verkauft


----------



## KillerN (6. Februar 2005)

Boar ich bin/war aber auch geschafft, habe nachm essen erstmal gepennt   
Naja jetzt gehts wieder ...


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Februar 2005)

Naja, so richtig rund liefs bei mir auch nich. Zum Ende hab ich Durchblutungsstörungen gekriegt. Meine Finger und Zehen warn abgestorben. Ob das am Wisky/Colo der Nacht gelegen hat  ... ich nehms mal an.

Für alle die Interesse haben unser dieswöchiger Nightride is für Mittwoch angesetzt. Mehr dazu wenns so weit is ...

@sakir ... wie war Dein Spessart-Trip  

Ich schalt mich ab, gut Nacht  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (6. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hatte auf meinem Rückweg noch eiskalten Gegenwind und meine Hände, die vorher noch warm waren, sind bald abgestorben. Da fehlt wohl noch eine Windstopperschicht.
Trotzdem war die Tour schön und die Sonne hat sich ja noch einmal gezeigt.   

Gruß, bis Mittwoch
Andreas


----------



## Sakir (7. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir ... wie war Dein Spessart-Trip


danke der Nachfrage,

er war schön.... etwas viel Eis auf den Forstwegen aber ansosnten war es sehr schön !
werde ich garantiert nochmal fahren ! ! !

Michael


----------



## maixle (7. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@alle: ...so wie es aussieht, hatten alle ein tourenmässig ereignisreiches Wochenende.

Wir sind gestern zu viert (Kwi-Schan (Guide, der wie immer eine super Arbeit abgeliefert hat  ), mat2u, Fixel und meiner einer) den Kilianstädter und Bruchköbler Wald abgefahren. War eine sehr angenehme und traillastige Tour. Ganz nach meinem Geschmack   .

@Kwi-Schan: Vielen Dank nochmal für das Führen bei der Tour  . Die restlichen Bruchköbler Waldtrails werden wir dann bei Gelegenheit nochmal unter die Stollen nehmen  .

@Mat2u: Hat mich gefreut, Dich mal wieder zu treffen. Hoffe, dass ich Dich bei der einen oder anderen Tour wieder antreffen werde.

@Fixel: Hoffe, Du bist gestern mittag noch gut nachhause gekommen. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir demnächst mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde drehen würden. Rufe Dich die Tage nochmal an.

@Lupo: ...Du wirst doch wohl nicht...Wehe Du wirst der Gemeinschaft des starren Hinterbaus untreu und auf Schiffsschaukeln umsteigen  . Denn es gilt immer noch: *Die Wahrheit liegt im Hardtail. Man muss es nur fahren können*   

...und im übrigen gilt: Steel Is Real 

In diesem Sinne ein frohes Schaffen
Maixle
KONA + GT rulez


----------



## Hugo (7. Februar 2005)

also wegen malle nochma...wenns von den klausuren passt mach ich mit  
am wochenende stand bei mir diesma kein biken aufm programm sondern spinnen bis der arzt kommt, naechste woche hab ich meine pruefung, und wenn ich bis dahin genug gebueffelt hab bin ich dann auch n profispinner  
war aber auch fuer "normalos" recht interessant weils einige interessante einbliche in den bereich physiologie etc. gegeben hat...hab mich auf alle faelle nicht gelangweilt.
bin heut morgen 43km auf die arbeit gefahrn und muss die spaeter auch wieder zurueck fahrn, morgen ruhetag udn dann die naechsten drei tage wieder die 85km/tag...samstag dann wieder spinnen und sonntag ne tour mit nem andern spinner und mim maexchen...
der is gestern uebrigens wieder n rennen gefahrn, aber mtb...n platten hat ihn vom siegen abgehalten, so isser dritter geworden...aber das beste...die plaetze eins und zwei ham preisgeld bekommen    koennt mich schief lachen  
mein chef hat heut morgen erstma nur gelacht wie ich mit nem halben rad in einzelteilen(kaputte raeder werden net geklaut  ) zum buero reingekommen bin...aber der weiss ja dass ich ne macke hab....

gestern beim spinnen sind wir gefilmt worden um eben dann am monitor fehler beheben zu koennen(position, trittfrequenz, mimik gestig...was es eben so alles gibt)...nachdem man mich dann bei nem sprint gesehn hat, mit kadenz 180+ ham mich alle nur noch fuer n "maniac" gehalten....naja...spinner eben...aber ich damit immerhin den studiorekord gebrochen(da sind neben pulsmesser auch tachos an allen bikes) 

wir kommen zum wetterbericht:
fuer heute werden erwartet kuehle 25grad und sonnenschein  

Dann wuensch ich euch ma noch 2 jecke tage, weil sowas gibbet hier nich   und die idioten ham gestern schon mim fasten angefangen  
aber uebertreibts ni..ihr wollt euch doch nich die hart antrainierte form ruiniern  
@tboy denk bitte dran mir n termin geben zu lassen zwischen 6 und 8.april...weil danach geht die uni wieder los und da ich mein stundenplan noch ni hab weiss ich nich an welchen tagen ich dann voraussichtlich zeit hab


----------



## Lupo (7. Februar 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Lupo: ...Du wirst doch wohl nicht...Wehe Du wirst der Gemeinschaft des starren Hinterbaus untreu und auf Schiffsschaukeln umsteigen  .


ich glaub das war mal, das raid hat jedenfalls net geschaukelt und wenn, dann liegts wohl am falschen setup. und wenndes brauchst, also z.b. im wiegetritt wird das rein durch die geometrie schon bretthart ohne dassde noch irgendwelche hebelchen umlegen musst oder so


			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Denn es gilt immer noch: *Die Wahrheit liegt im Hardtail. Man muss es nur fahren können*    ...


jo! aber mein rücken freut sich...


----------



## Edith L. (7. Februar 2005)

@Eisbären
Also, neben den Einzelwertungen sieht insbesondere die Teamwertung derzeit hervorragend aus! Platz 4 liegt nah!     

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Februar 2005)

Morsche allerseits,

dieses WE gab es ja aus dem Thread vielerortens Tourenangebote wo man sich anschließen konnte. War schon lang nicht mehr so viel los hier. Ansonsten wurde die Tage ja auch wieder gepostet wie schon lange nicht mehr. Liegt wohl an den Sonnenschein und verfrühten Frühlingsgefühlen....Wobei ich da schon mal wieder beim Herbst bin.....  genauer gesagt bei Mallorca  

Ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgestöbert und gebe hier im Forum für alle die Infos damit jeder die Möglichkeit hat sich anzuschliessen. Wenn möglich, mach ich nur noch dann und wann die wichtigsten Infos im Thread, damit noch Leute aufspringen können. Rest und Details an die wirklich Interessierten und bereits fest Mitkommenden dann per PN.

Aber jetzt erst mal die Infos und ich bitte um Rückäußerungen hinsichtlich der Zeit der Bleibe und Kosten und wer mitwill.  

*Ausgewählte Zeit:*
Donnerstag, 06.10.05 - Montag 10.10.05

*Flug:*
Air Berlin, Abflug 5:00 Uhr, ankommend 7:10 Uhr ( beim nächsten Flug ist man erst um 19:30 in Palma !!), Zurück nach Ffm. 21:15, ankommend 23:40. Gesamtkosten inklusive Kerosinzuschlag: 114 Euronen. Man kann Rückzus auch schon gegen 17:00 Uhr in Frankfurt sein, daß kostet dann aber gleich 144 Euronen.....  Einen günstigeren Hin- und Rückflug als 114 Euro gibt es zu dieser Zeit leider nicht. 

Man kann auch Freitags oder gar erst Samstags los und entsprechend später zurückfliegen (immer 3 Werktage eingeplant) fürs gleiche Geld. 

Ich hab 2 Hotels für diese Zeit in Ca'n Picafort gefunden, die recht nett sind.

Hotel Gran Playa 3 Sterne mit HP = 58 Euro pro Doppelzimmer.

Hier ein Link ( nur fürs Hotel !! Kosten stimmen nicht überein !!):

Hotel Gran Playa 

Zweiteres gefällt mir besser....

Hotel Ca'n Picafort Palace 4 Sterne inklusive HP 60 Euro pro Doppelzimmer. 

Falls es wieder Cala Ratjada sein soll kann ich 4 Dreisternehotels anbieten. 

Porto Cristo hat mir auf unserer Biketour sehr gut gefallen und ich denke, daß auch von dort Touren gefahren werden können. Hier auch ein schönes und günstiges Hotel für 50 Euro !! inklusive HP pro Doppelzimmer: Hotel Felip.

*Gesamtkosten in etwa (gerundet):*
Flug: 115
Zimmer:120
Transfer Hin/Zurück: 25
RR-Verleih:80
*Gesamt: 340* 

So das reicht erst mal...

Wo wollt Ihr hin ? Can Picafort oder auch Porto Christo ?
Welches Hotel ?
Ist die ausgewählte Zeit ok ?

Im übrigen hab ich geschaut, daß genügend Plätze im Flieger und Zimmer in den Hotels verfügbar sind. Sobald sich eine Richtung abzeichnet, werde ich wieder 3 Doppelzimmer fest buchen (kann man noch einen Tag vor Ankunft stornieren) und der Dinge harren wieviel diesmal mit auf den Malletrip gehen  Im übrigen wirds diesmal bergiger, wobei sich da die Frage stellt ob Mtb's da net sinnvoller sein könnten ???

Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wollt Ihr hin ? Can Picafort oder auch Porto Christo ?
> Welches Hotel ?
> Ist die ausgewählte Zeit ok ?
> 
> Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt


ich bin für Can Picafort und RR  Is näher am Cap Formentor und an den "richtigen" Bergen.

Den Flug hab ich auch alls günstiste Variante rausgesucht. Etwas günstiger gehts bei unpasserenden Zeiten, evtl. ein Tag mehr. Condor is genau so teuer oder günstig.

Die beiden Hotels in Can Picafort hatte ich mir auch schon gelinkt. Noch günstiger mit ca.  40,-- pro Zimmer/HP is das Hotel Galaxia. Schon etwas älter und Radler sind willkommen. Holen/Bringen einen an den Flughafen, wohl gegen Berechnung.
Würd mir auch langen, sind ja zum radl auf der Insel und nicht zum "schöner wohnen"  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Februar 2005)

@ Google hast Du nur nach dem Termin von 6 - 10.10 geschaut?

Wie wäre es denn als Aternative mit dem 29.07 - 03.10 wie Erdi schon mal vorgeschlagen hatte, dann könnten wir den einen Feiertag mit einbauen.

Als Auswahl könnte man doch auch noch Alcudia oder Pollenca mit einbeziehen.

@ all Am kommenden WE würde ich mich gerne bei irgendeiner Gruppe anschließen, vorraussetzung   dafür ist die Gruppe fährt im flachen und ich kann mit dem Renner mitfahren (also angepasste Streckenverhältnisse).

Falls Ihr schon wieder am planen seit könnt ihr ja mal mitteilen was und wohin vielleicht kann ich ja mitkommen.


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all Am kommenden WE würde ich mich gerne bei irgendeiner Gruppe anschließen, vorraussetzung  dafür ist die Gruppe fährt im flachen und ich kann mit dem Renner mitfahren (also angepasste Streckenverhältnisse).
> 
> Falls Ihr schon wieder am planen seit könnt ihr ja mal mitteilen was und wohin vielleicht kann ich ja mitkommen.


 
RR hört sich gut an. Muß mal mit meinen Lieben reden wann ich Zeit habe 

PS: Der Film Höllentour ist wirklich zu empfehlen, hab ihn letztes Jahr im Kino gesehen. Ist echt witzig den beiden zu zuhören.

Ciao


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden Hotels in Can Picafort hatte ich mir auch schon gelinkt. Noch günstiger mit ca.  40,-- pro Zimmer/HP is das Hotel Galaxia. Schon etwas älter und Radler sind willkommen. Holen/Bringen einen an den Flughafen, wohl gegen Berechnung.
> Würd mir auch langen, sind ja zum radl auf der Insel und nicht zum "schöner wohnen"
> Erdi01


Würde mir auch vollkommen ausreichen  40 Euro pro Doppelzimmer ist doch ein Super Preis   Hab nach dort gleich mal ne Anfrage gemacht und lass mir ein Angebot schicken für 6 Personen inklusive Transfer. Außerdem hat mich interessiert, wo die Räder aufbewahrt werden können und obs das Futter in Buffetform gibt. Bei der Völlerei, die wir veranstalten, ist das schon fast ein MUß  


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Google hast Du nur nach dem Termin von 6 - 10.10 geschaut?
> 
> Wie wäre es denn als Aternative mit dem 29.07 - 03.10 wie Erdi schon mal vorgeschlagen hatte, dann könnten wir den einen Feiertag mit einbauen.
> 
> Als Auswahl könnte man doch auch noch Alcudia oder Pollenca mit einbeziehen.


Nöö, ich hab schon nach mehreren Möglichkeiten geschaut...Im September ist es noch teurer und zum Alternativvorschlag kann Michael schon mal nicht und außerdem liegt die günstigste Variante zu dieser Zeit schon bei 144 Euro wobei wir erst am 04.10 zurückfliegen müßten (eine Übernachtung mehr..) Genau 29.09. - 03.10 wird noch teuerer (schon 229)  

*Nachtrag: * Hotels in Alcudia und Polenca hab ich nicht gefunden  Vielleicht jemand anderes ????

Ansonsten könnt Ihr diese WE wieder mal ohne mich planen, da ich ja bekanntermaßen meine Bretter auf 2 Meter hohen Schnee setzen werde  GEIIL


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Nachtrag: * Hotels in Alcudia und Polenca hab ich nicht gefunden  Vielleicht jemand anderes ????



Wir waren schon öfter in Pollenca, allerdings zum Segeln. Ich hab mal geschaut, welche Unterkünfte wir da jeweils hatten (Hotel Goleta, Pollensa Sail Appartments). Aber ich fürchte, die kommen nicht so recht in Frage. Wie in anderen Regionen mit vorwiegend Pauschaltourismus sind Zimmer nur wochenweise zu buchen.

Ich kann mich aber erinnern, dass es an der Uferstrasse zwischen Pollenca und Alcudia noch eine Anlage gab, die sogar einen Radverleih hatte. Ich denke das ist diese hier:

Club Pollentia
(Marc Alvarez)
Ctra Alcudia a Pto. Pollensa Km 2,00. 07400 Alcudia (Mallorca)
Tlf. 971 - 54 69 96

Wir hatten dort mal Rennräder ausgeliehen.

Aber was ganz anderes: Mallorca ist schon nett, aber wie wär´s mit Singletrails auf La Palma? Ich war im Dezember da und das war ganz schön. Und die Trails gibt´s in allen Härtegraden. Nur flach gibt´s da garnicht...

Sonja


----------



## Kwi-Schan (7. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn als Aternative mit dem *29.07 - 03.10* wie Erdi schon mal vorgeschlagen hatte, dann könnten wir den einen Feiertag mit einbauen.



Soso, Du willst also gleich 2 Monate nach Mallorca - ich dachte, das macht man erst mit 65+  

Aber schön, mal wieder von Dir zu hören!

@maixle - Danke für die Blumen  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sakir (7. Februar 2005)

ahoi


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Im September ist es noch teurer und zum Alternativvorschlag kann Michael schon mal nicht


wenn es zu dem Termin besser ist, dann bucht doch dort, ob ich 100%tig mitkommen kann ich 9 Monate vorher nocht nicht sagen !

kommendes Wochenende läuft bei mir garnichts mit dem Bike....

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Februar 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Soso, Du willst also gleich 2 Monate nach Mallorca - ich dachte, das macht man erst mit 65+
> 
> Aber schön, mal wieder von Dir zu hören!



Ups ich meinte natürlich 29.09  

@ Barracuda schön das Du intresse hast vielleicht können ja doch noch ein paar mehr.

@ Sakir sag mal wie schauts denn nächste Woche bei Dir mit arbeit aus spätschicht? Kommende Woche will ich das Training bei gutem Wetter wieder nach draußern verlegen. Dann könnten wir mal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (8. Februar 2005)

2 monate nach malle...wieso eigentlich nicht?

aber ma ernsthaft..."muss es denn malle sein" is ne berechtigte frage, auf die kanaren kommt man auch recht billig und kann im gegensatz dort mit ...naja nicht besserem, aber eben zuverlaessigerem wetter rechnen....im mittelmeerraum kanns im oktober auch ma ne woche durchregnen.
unterkommen muesste man eigentlich auch ganz gut zu der zeit...bliebe der flug aber ich glaub dass irgend ne billigairline gran canaria anfliegt....
sagt ma wieso nimmt eigentlich niemand von euch seine bessere haelfte mit? oder habt ihr das getan? ich mein fuer eine allein is sicher langweilig, aber wenns mehrer waehren koennten die sich zusammen schoene tage machen, fernab von deutschland, die kinder wenn moeglich zu den grosseltern abgeschoben...sowas duerfte die "nein fu faehrst net schon wieder zum biken in urlaub" diskussion gleich im keim ersticken...und denkt ma an die positiven effekte von massagen nachm training


----------



## Kwi-Schan (8. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Beim Universum bin ich mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher



Bei Deiner Sig fehlt die Quelle - ist ja leider nicht von Hugo, sondern von Einstein 
Und zwei Monate zum Biken nach Malle - während des Studiums mag das angehen, aber ob das sonst einer hier machen kann?  Wenn schon dann ganz übersiedeln...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Andreas (8. Februar 2005)

Ist ja eigentlich ein "MUSS" fuer den naechsten Malle Urlaub - das ultimative Malle Trikot. Sogar Eure Fluggesellschaft ist als Sponsor dabei


----------



## Hugo (8. Februar 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Deiner Sig fehlt die Quelle - ist ja leider nicht von Hugo, sondern von Einstein
> Und zwei Monate zum Biken nach Malle - während des Studiums mag das angehen, aber ob das sonst einer hier machen kann?  Wenn schon dann ganz übersiedeln...
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



jupp, einstein hats gesagt..musstest dafuer googeln oder hasts auch so gewusst   aber muss man bei der beschreibung einer tatsache tatsaechlich ne quelle angeben  

mag sicherlich schwerer sein mit kind und kegel ins ausland zu gehn, aber unmoeglich isses nicht, zumal man sich dort sein lebensunterhalt ja auch verdienen kann...war aber ohnehin nich so ganz ernst gemeint  

sachtma...was macht ihr eigentlich noch im netz...solltet ihr net laengst auf diversen umzuegen sein?


----------



## mat2u (8. Februar 2005)

Nix Malle!

Der Kwi-Shan bleibt hier  
Die heimische Wirtschaft braucht ihn, die Familie und die Volkswirtschaft sowieso   

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## tboy0709 (9. Februar 2005)

Also jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen wer hat denn am Samstag schon was vor oder wer hat lust mit mir ne Runde zu drehen (Renner). Sofern das Wetter wieder besser wird bis Samstag heißt also Eis und Schneefrei wollte ich doch gerne endlich mal wieder in Freier Natur Radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2005)

ich frag erstmal wegen heut abend ... was is nun mit Nightride  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (9. Februar 2005)

@tboy magst ni doch nach SA kommen.
wies aussieht fang ich uebernaechste woche mit nem 2 wochen trainingslager an...wohnung waer' umsonst, brauchst nur n flug und taschengeld  
voll der kaese...mir is heut aufm weg zur arbeit ungefaehr bei km 20 das rechte cleat vom schuh abgerissen...keine ahnung wie das passiern konnt...d.h. ich durfte dann nochma 20km einbeinig fahrn, und muss spaeter auch wieder rund 10-15km einbeinig fahrn bis ich zum bikeshop komm  

hab heute gesehn dass der herr koenig n chiquen carbon renner im programm hat...wer weiss, vielleicht flieg ich bald mit nem brikette durch die gegend


----------



## Andreas (9. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag erstmal wegen heut abend ... was is nun mit Nightride
> 
> Erdi01



Bei einer kleinen Runde so 1-2 h waere ich dabei.


----------



## Miss Marple (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Jungs, rechnet mal nicht mit uns heute Abend.    Irgendwie ist uns gestriger sportfreier Abend nicht bekommen und wir laufen hier rum als hätten wir die Nacht durchgefeiert    .

Falls ihr fahrt seid vorsichtig, die getauten Schneefelder werden sich zumindest heute nochmal in Eisflächen verwandeln. Der Radweg am Main war gestern bereits um 1700 Uhr auch sehr gut als Schlittschuhbahn zu gebrauchen  .

Bis bald Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2005)

also ich werd mich für heut abend auch ausklinken. Mein Fully is außer Gefecht und mein F700 hab ich bis heut abend doch nicht einsatzbereit  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (9. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werd mich für heut abend auch ausklinken. Mein Fully is außer Gefecht und mein F700 hab ich bis heut abend doch nicht einsatzbereit
> 
> Erdi01



Ok, dann lassen wir es. 
Hoffentlich ist es nicht der letzte regenfreie Tag fuer diese Woche.  Der Wetterbericht sieht naemlich gar nicht gut aus.


----------



## Sakir (9. Februar 2005)

Ahoi


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir sag mal wie schauts denn nächste Woche bei Dir mit arbeit aus spätschicht? Kommende Woche will ich das Training bei gutem Wetter wieder nach draußern verlegen. Dann könnten wir mal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen.


vielen dank für die Nachfrage, aber im moment habe ich alles nur keine Zeit Spätschicht erst wieder in KW11) !
dadurch das ich zur Zeit 5 Stunden die Woche mehr und umsonst arbeiten darf, komme ich später als gewohnt heim und dadurch bekomme ich kaum etwas geregelt. Wir könnten am 19.02 gegen Mittag/Nachmittag eine 3 Stunden Tour grundieren )) wenn du Lust hast !

*@Wochenende:* irgendwie habe ich da etwas falsch geschrieben ! ich meine, das ich am Wochenende keine Touren fahren werde....

Gestern war es irgendwie arsch kalt... -4C°, da hält man es kaum länger als 2 Stunden auf dem Bike aus....

Michael


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2005)

Morsche auch..

ich nerv nochmal kurz wegen Malle. Ich fahr ja ab diesem WE für ne Woche zum Skifahren. Danach frage ich hier nochmal mit einem konkreten Malleangebot an wer fest mitfahren würde. So 4 Leutchen sollten es schon werden sonst ist's für mich net so ein Fun und würde dann nicht mitfahren. Hinsichtlich Mallorca würd ich mich nämlich diesmal nur der Mehrheit anschliessen weil ich eigentlich mehr Lust auf die Dolos habe. Durch die Dolos zu Zweit kann ich mir irgendwie besser vorstellen als zu Zweit durch Malle  Warum auch immer...... 

Das Hotel Galaxia ist nach meiner Anfrage noch mal 1,5 Euro runter gegangen, ein Angebot wegen des Transfers reichen die noch nach. Futter wird in Buffetform gereicht *schlüüüüürfffffschmatzrülps* In der dortigen Gegend hab ich noch keinen gescheiten Radverleih ausmachen können...Erdie Du ??? Jedenfalls müßten wir das Galaxia fest buchen weil es nicht über den Internethotelanbieter hrs.de geht wo man noch einen Tag vor Anreise ohne Verluste stornieren kann. Evtl. ist dann das 4****Hotel Palace die bessere Wahl, wenn auch 10 Euro pro Zimmer teurer.

Das erst mal zu Malle, ich meld mich nach dem Urlaub nochmal dazu.





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es zu dem Termin besser ist, dann bucht doch dort, ob ich 100%tig mitkommen kann ich 9 Monate vorher nocht nicht sagen !


Babbel, Du willst doch mit oder ? Das letzte mal haste auch 7 Monate vorher gebucht  (Es sind übrigens nur noch 7,5 Monate  )





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> kommendes Wochenende läuft bei mir garnichts mit dem Bike





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *@Wochenende:* irgendwie habe ich da etwas falsch geschrieben ! ich meine, das ich am Wochenende keine Touren fahren werde....


Jetzt verstehe ich es nicht mehr  Aber auch net so wichtig 


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann lassen wir es.
> Hoffentlich ist es nicht der letzte regenfreie Tag fuer diese Woche.  Der Wetterbericht sieht naemlich gar nicht gut aus.


Hoffe ich auch  Nachdem ich gestern 3 Stunden gegroovt bin, wollt ich heut vor dem Urlaub wenigstens nochmal fahren...aber es soll regnen  

@Miss [email protected] Habe gestern brav aufgepasst wegen dem Eis........und in der letzten Biegung hats mich geschmissen . Auutsch !! Bin mit einem blauen Fleck auf der Hüfte nochmal davon gekommen.


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2005)

*Wer hat Lust mit mir heutenachmittag zu grooven,...Punkt 17:00 Uhr am Main bis AB und zurück  ????????????????? Dauer 3 Stunden. Ich hab kein Bock alleine zu fahren !!!​*


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Februar 2005)

Hm, Lust schon. Es soll aber heftig regnen laut Wetterbericht. Fährste dann auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Februar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, Lust schon. Es soll aber heftig regnen laut Wetterbericht. Fährste dann auch?


Nö, dann fahr ich auch nicht...Aber wir können uns ja einfach um 17:00 Uhr unter der Steinheimer Brücke am Mainradweg verabreden. Wenn es bis dahin nicht regnet (oder wieder aufgehört hat), stehe ich da und warte. Wenn es mittendrin anfängt sehen wir schon wie lange es noch Spass macht. Bis wann spätestens kann ich Dir absagen ?? Deine Handynr. hab ich ja.


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Februar 2005)

Hi,

kann mir mal jemand maixle seine Emailadresse zu PMsen?

Danke


----------



## Hugo (10. Februar 2005)

mach du erstma deine mailbox leer


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> mach du erstma deine mailbox leer


 
ist passiert, aber die mail von maixle hat noch rein gepasst ;-) hab also die adresse.

Danke Hugo

Ciao und grüße meine Bekannten in SA


----------



## Hugo (10. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ist passiert, aber die mail von maixle hat noch rein gepasst ;-) hab also die adresse.
> 
> Danke Hugo
> 
> Ciao und grüße meine Bekannten in SA



wer sind denn deine bekannten hier? wenn du mir verraetst wo ich die find, laesst sich sowas evtl. einrichten


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Februar 2005)

*2. Schottener Vulkan MTB-Marathon am 24. April 2005*

http://www.bike-challenge.com/

Auf der HP sieht es so aus als sei aus der Challenge eine 1 Veranstalltung geworden. Alsfeld und Friedrichsdorf stehen noch nicht mit bei.

Wenn ich mir meinen Rennterminkalender so anschaue könnte ich da auch mit fahren!!

Als die Saisonplanung beginnt )

Ciao


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, dann fahr ich auch nicht...Aber wir können uns ja einfach um 17:00 Uhr unter der Steinheimer Brücke am Mainradweg verabreden. Wenn es bis dahin nicht regnet (oder wieder aufgehört hat), stehe ich da und warte. Wenn es mittendrin anfängt sehen wir schon wie lange es noch Spass macht. Bis wann spätestens kann ich Dir absagen ?? Deine Handynr. hab ich ja.



Wenn ich so rausschau, lassen wir das wohl eher...

Gruss
Sonja


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> *2. Schottener Vulkan MTB-Marathon am 24. April 2005*
> 
> http://www.bike-challenge.com/
> 
> ...



Ja Anscheinend werden Alsfeld und Friedrichsdorf auch nicht mehr dazu kommen. 

Ich denke auch das Schotten wieder mein Session Auftakt wird, ich weiß aber noch nicht ob lang oder Kurz je nachdem wie das Training bis dahin verläuft.


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> *2. Schottener Vulkan MTB-Marathon am 24. April 2005*
> 
> http://www.bike-challenge.com/
> 
> ...


Jeeeeep !! Ist auch wieder mein Erster dieses Jahr  Als Einklang und Aufbau für Frammersbach gedacht, also noch nicht in der Form die ich gerne hätte. Wenn ich das schon richtig beeinflussen kann........

Hmmmm....Kurz oder Lang   Die Kurze ist mir eigentlich schon viel zu kurz...wenn ich an die Lange denke eigentlich schon wieder zu lang. Mir schießt schon Adrenalin ins Blut wenn ich nur daran denke  

Was gedenken die anderen zu tun ? Vielleicht macht  die Aussicht auf ein gemeinsames Leiden die Entzscheidung einfacher....

Wer meldet sich jetzt schon an ?

@[email protected] Gut das wir gestern nicht gefahren sind. Wären wohl doch ziemlich nass geworden.

Ach übrigens zum Stichwort Rennkalender. Meiner sieht wie folgt aus:

 Schotten
 Frammersbach
 Wombach
und   Spessartchallenge in Bad Orb wenn ich überhaupt da bin (Urlaub). Gut das ich mal in die Termine reingeschaut hab. Muß zusehen daß ich danach in Urlaub gehe weil ich mir alle drei Disziplinen vorgenommen hab. Oweh Mountainbiken und Berglauf an einem Tag  Aber ich galub ich werds mir antun wenn meine Sehnen wieder mitspielen  

Was habt Ihr so vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (11. Februar 2005)

ich werd in schotten sicher an den start gehn...wahrscheinl. lang...da hab ich noch gut hoeheneffekt, den muss ich ausnutzen.

wegen jahresplaunng...guggt ma was der liebe hugo gemacht hat]
http://www.sachsen-mtb.de/racing_team/index.html

unter "renntermine" koennt ihr alle derzeit bekannten rennen mit fast allen wichtigen infos finden...
weiteres plus fuer schotten dieses jahr...die haben das startgeld auf 20 oder 25E gesenkt

die bikechallenge is letztes jahr gestorben..schuster bleib bei deinen leisten


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. Februar 2005)

Ich denke ich werde mein Rennjahr so gestallten:


http://www.bike-challenge.com/
http://www.keiler-bike.de/
http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/
das 24 h Race entfällt weil meine kollegen nicht können/wollen und da mein urlaub auf das event ausgelegt ist werde ich auch nicht in frammersbach starten. es gibt wohl noch was schönen untenin der nähe von kaiserslautern, aber da muß ich tboys teamkollegen noch mal fragen wie der marathon heisst. ich sach nur singel trails ohne ende   bei dem marathon. 

dann trainiert mal schön bis schotten


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2005)

Sooo...Ich mach Feierabend und fahr dann mal so langsam Richtung Alpen  

Bis übernächste Woche

Und Kette re...Öhm neee....Gummi unten   

Tschö dann auch


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo...Ich mach Feierabend und fahr dann mal so langsam Richtung Alpen
> Tschö dann auch


Viel Spaß und Hals und Beinbruch ... und überhaupt wer hatt dieses Wetter bestellt is ja zum  :kotz: ... Naja hab eh schon ne Rotznase  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (11. Februar 2005)

Halli Hallo

@KwiSchan; was machst du denn am 11/12.06.2005 ??? ich hätte da eine Idee, mit *Spiel Sport * und *Spannung* für die ganze Familie ......

@Google: grüß mir die Alpen !!!

@Ippie: was macht dein Training ?

Im moment fühl ich mich so platt, irgendwie macht mir das kack wetter zu schaffen.. man wird eben nicht jünger   
denckt dran, ins *LMB* zu schauen 

Michael


----------



## KillerN (11. Februar 2005)

HI,

habe eben gelesen, ihr fahrt Schotten ? Ich nämlich auch ! Wer genau fährt denn ?

Muss schnell wieder weg.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (12. Februar 2005)

@ KillerN 

Also da wären dann Barracuda, Google, Ippi, Hugo, Tboy, Yakko? (is zumindest letztes Jahr gefahren, vielleicht fährt der Sakir ja auch.


----------



## KillerN (13. Februar 2005)

Aja, dann bin ich wohl nicht der einzigste der dort starten wird


----------



## yakko (13. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ KillerN
> 
> Also da wären dann Barracuda, Google, Ippi, Hugo, Tboy, Yakko? (is zumindest letztes Jahr gefahren, vielleicht fährt der Sakir ja auch.



yupp, habe vor dort zu starten, aber ich denke ich werde mich gleich auf die kurze Strecke festlegen...


----------



## SteelManni (13. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ KillerN
> 
> Also da wären dann Barracuda, Google, Ippi, Hugo, Tboy, Yakko? (is zumindest letztes Jahr gefahren, vielleicht fährt der Sakir ja auch.



Hallo @all  

also Schotten wäre ja vielleicht auch was für mich, zumal viel Prominenz
aus dem Forum dort vertreten sein wird  

Da ist aber noch Sulzbach, auch am 24.04.05!
War letzes Jahr auch nicht schlecht, gut organisiert, (fast)ganz ohne Startgebühr.5
und geile trails sind auch dabei!  

Muß ich wohl nochmal drüber schlafen!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Andreas (13. Februar 2005)

Wie jedes Jahr habe ich wieder eine kleine Übersicht gemacht:

CTF und Marathons Rhein-Main 

Ist noch nicht vollständig. Wenn ihr noch einen wisst, könnt ihr ja nachtragen.

Frammersbach verpasse ich leider wegen Urlaub. In Sulzbach werde ich im April wieder vorbeischauen. Breuberg CTF soll ja leider nicht stattfinden.


----------



## BlackTrek (13. Februar 2005)

Ich hab hier noch den Aubachtal Marathon vom TSV Wiesthal in meiner Liste (www.wiesthal.de). Ist am 11.9.05 Hab leider noch keine Details gefunden.

Mir geht das Wetter hier im Moment so auf den Geist . Es wird Zeit, dass das Frühjahr kommt.


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab mein rennkalender jetz groesstenteils zusammen.

sieht ungefaehr wie folgt aus:

Schotten  24.4
Race Around The clock 11.6
Frammersbach 26.6
Entweder Taunustrails eppstein am 17 oder die 12std. von kuehlsheim am 16.7
Wombach 31.7
und plettenberg am 11.9

evtl. wenn ich gut gelaunt bin kommen dann noch die bayrischen cc meisterschaften in wombach dazu 2.7 oder die spessart challenge am 18.9 in bad orb

will dann noch irgendwo zwischen drin 2 kleine triathlons machen, aber da muss ich erstma was passendes finden..wenn da jemand n tip hat, nur raus damit  

tboy faellt dir noch was ein?


----------



## Andreas (14. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> will dann noch irgendwo zwischen drin 2 kleine triathlons machen, aber da muss ich erstma was passendes finden..wenn da jemand n tip hat, nur raus damit



Gibt es erst zwei Jahre. Ist aber sehr beliebt und immer schnell ausgebucht:
Unser Rodgau Triathlon: http://www.tsv-dudenhofen.de/

Ansonsten gibt es den beruehmten Heiner Triathlon in Darmstadt zum Heinerfest und
in Arheiligen einen Schnupper-Tria (Muehlchen Triathlon).


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es erst zwei Jahre. Ist aber sehr beliebt und immer schnell ausgebucht:
> Unser Rodgau Triathlon: http://www.tsv-dudenhofen.de/
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es den beruehmten Heiner Triathlon in Darmstadt zum Heinerfest und
> in Arheiligen einen Schnupper-Tria (Muehlchen Triathlon).



an den heinerman dacht ich auch schon, is aber an dem wochenende wo die cc meisterschaften sind...ich hab mich da aber noch nicht ganz entschieden, evtl. mach ich den wirklich.

der 4.9 hoert sich aber ganz gut an...den werd ich mir ma genauer ansehn


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo David ich hab noch nicht so genau rein geschaut beiden Terminen, aber es sind auch noch ein paar interessante Straßenrennen.

Hätteste nicht lust mit mir beim Henninger Rennen zu starten. Dann is sicherlich wieder das Kurparkrennen und der Bergpreis von Bruchköbel.

Ansonsten weiß ich bis jetzt auch nur 
Schotten, Frammersbach, Wombach, dann vielleicht dieses mal den Vulkaneifel Mara, die Spessart Challenge, Taunustrails, Hessenmeisterschaft im CC, bei Wiesbaden ist doch auch noch einer oder?

Kommen aber bestimmt noch welche dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (14. Februar 2005)

@Eisbären u.a!

Wie wär es denn eventuell damitKellerwald ! So im Anschluss an den WP!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Februar 2005)

Beim Kellerwald hab ich letztes Jahr zugeschaut aber der is für mich noch zu früh das früheste ist für mich der Vulkanride in Schotten.

Nichts desto trotz ist der Kellerwald bestimmt ziemlich gut vielleicht nächstes Jahr wenn alles glatt läuft. Die Session ist eh lang genug


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2005)

kellerwald is mir auch zu frueh...da bin ich noch keine zwei wochen zurueck in deutschland...ich glaub ich muss mich dann erstma wieder ans MTB gewoehnen

strassenrennen koennt man evtl. machen, aber da muss ich wissen wann und wo, henninger is mir irgendwie zu gross dieses jahr...obwohl, ich glaub da is wieder hochschulmeisterschaft...ach ma sehn, will mir jetz aber auch nicht zu viel aufladen, weil ich denk dass ich mtb-technisch schon genug hab eigentlich...und dann solls ja ab und an nochma n wochenende ohne bike geben,...hab ich gehoert


----------



## KillerN (14. Februar 2005)

Fahren ja richtig viele in Schotten   
Wie macht ihr das denn, fahrt ihr schon einen Ta vorher hin und übernachtet dann (so wie ich) oder seit ihr Frühaufsteher und kommt erst am Tag des Rennens nach Schotten ?

Wie trainiert ihr bei diesem Wetter ???????????????


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. Februar 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren ja richtig viele in Schotten


 
erstes beschnuppern dieses Jahr 




			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht ihr das denn, fahrt ihr schon einen Ta vorher hin und übernachtet dann (so wie ich) oder seit ihr Frühaufsteher und kommt erst am Tag des Rennens nach Schotten


 
Frühaufsteher, zuhause kann ich besser schlafen



			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wie trainiert ihr bei diesem Wetter ???????????????


 
auf der Rolle, schwimmen, spinning und wenn es nicht regnet etwas rad fahren

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (15. Februar 2005)

Jo stimmt schon./..training bleibt grad bissi auf der strecke...einfach zu heiss, und dann die waermegewitter immer puenktlich um 4...nene da macht das training kein spass...drum war ich gestern auch nur laufen und schwimmen  
muss endlich mit meim chef reden dass er mir das trainingslager bewilligt  

geschlafen wird daheim, aber dennoch komm ich am samstag schonma da vorbei um n paar leute nochma zu sehn bevors heiss her geht, taktik zu besprechen.
sonntag morgen gehts dann fruehs hin...so lang dauert das ja net von alzenau aus.

@tboy
meinst dieses jahr kommen wir als team durchs ziel? wenn dir die kurbel nicht wieder abfaellt...oder mir


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Februar 2005)

Also ich werde auch wieder am Samstag da sein auf der Strecke ein wenig trainieren und dann Startnummer abholen und das ganze Zeug habs ja nicht weit das ist der Mara der bei mir am nächsten ist nur 15min fahrt   

@Hugo ja könnte schon klappen, aber was willste denn fahren die lange oder kurze das müssten wir dann schon vorher wissen. Also ich tendiere eher zur kurzen, für den ersten dieses Jahr sicherlich ok erstmal schauen wies läuft und einfach mal die anderen bischen ärgern das sie doch nicht besser sind   

@KillerN also ich fahre momentan auch nur auf der Rolle Joggen geht noch nicht so mit dem Fuß und das Wetter lässt draußen fahren einfach nicht zu.
Tja dann halt drinnen aber auf der Rolle isses halt schon hart mehr als zwei STD hab ich seit dem ich wieder angefangen hab noch nicht geschafft, aber ich denke mehr sind auch nicht nötig. Ich fahre aber gegen der anderen Stimmen tritzdem GA Einheiten auf der Rolle weil ich eifach von Intervallen um diese frühe Jahreszeit noch nichts halte dann ist der Körper zu schnell ausgebrannt das Training wird noch hart genug im laufe des Jahres.
Zum Glück bin ich ab nächsten Samstag dann im Trainingslager auf Malle. *freu*


----------



## Hugo (15. Februar 2005)

ich wuerd eigentlich gern lang machen weil die kurze in schotten is mir persoehnl. zu kurz...das sind ja keine 2std.
letztes jahr hab ich auf meiner ersten runde schon deutl. unter 2std. gebraucht, und da kam noch ne zweite und ich war noch absolut unfit...ganz im gegensatz zu jetz  

und was glaubstn wie die andern guggen wenn wir ne bessere durchschnittsrundenzeit auf der langen haben als die auf der kurzen? oder wenn wir sie gar ueberrunden(eine stunde spaeterer start oder? das waer sogar schaffbar)

Hab immer noch net mim cheff geredet...trau mich nich  
bin jetz auch grad am ueberlegen was ich dann machen soll...2 wochen nur grundlage bolzen, oder morgens und abends je ne 2std. ausfahrt mit viel regeneration zwischendrin und harten intervallen?
eigentlich isses shcon n bischen frueh fuer intervalle...aber ich kann doch ni mein ganzes leben lang nur grundlage machen  
naja..wenn das klappt werd ich so oder so danach ausgebrannt sein fuer min. ne woche, dann hab ich n rennen und dann ma sehn


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Februar 2005)

Also ich weiß noch net ich warte jetzt erst mal noch ein paar Wochen ab bis anfang April und dann werd ich entscheiden ob ich lang oder kurz fahr. Sag mir einfach mal bescheid wenn Du Dich anmelden willst.

Ja sicherlich ist es schaffbar nen schnelleren Schnitt auf der langen zu fahren als manche auf der kurzen ich denke der Schnitt wird auf der zweiten Runde nicht sehr sinken, aber die anderen einholen is schon ganz schön heftig zumal Sie ne halbe std nach den langen fahren und keine std.

Also ich weiß ja nicht was Du sonst die ganze Zeit trainiert hast aber ohne LD ist das halt schlecht zu sagen was Du machen solltest.

Wann soll ich nochmal nen Termin für Dich ausmachen, am Freitag bin ich nämlich bei der LD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2005)

Moin,

Tchibo eröffnet die Radsason 2005.

Hört das sch... Wetter noch mal auf  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2005)

Also ich brauch n termin am 6, 7, oder 8. april, danach faengt die uni wieder an und dann weiss ich nicht wies zeitlich aussieht...wenn er das in der zeit machen koennt waer perfekt.

dank chef und ironman southafrica hab ich die naechsten 6 wochen einiges vor.
trainingslager wurde bewilligt, d.h. die naechsten zwei wochen verbring ich im 5+1 rhytmus im sattel, wird hart und danach bin ich evtl; im uebertraining aber das muss sein.
danach is ne woche pause angesagt...muss reichen um wieder fit zu werden, dann is das cape argus, danach gehts zwei tage ruhig zu und dan flieg ich nach port elizabeth...da fahr ich n nach moeglichkeit auch nochma ne woche, sonntags is dann der ironman, wo ich aber nur zu gugg, von PE gehts mim rat ca 800km an der kueste entland wider zurueck nach capetown...dann muessts schon kurz vor knapp sein und ich flieg richtung deutschland...werd heute ins reisebuero gehn und die fluege buchen und zusehn dass ich mein bike ueberall anstaendig mitnehmen kann...nervt sonst naeml. gewaltig wenn ich das bike n paar tage vorher aufgeben muss :kotz: 
ich rechne ma mit rund 3000km in den 6wochen, muesste sich im winterpokal ganz gut machen, oder  

wegen schotten anmeldung...ich weiss noch ni, entweder ich meld mich nach oder ich machs die tage...denk aber eher nachmeldung, damit kann ich halbwegs sicher gehn dass das wetter mit spielt...weil im schlamm fahr ich ni rum, dass bringt nix, zumal ich in schotten weder lang noch kurz n blumentopf gewinn...seh ich nicht ein.

wetter is so richtig geil im moment...hoff das bleibt so...kuehel 26grad sind fuer heute gemeldet, besser gehts doch ga net


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Tchibo eröffnet die Radsason 2005.
> 
> ...


 
Mein Favorit bei Tchibo http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start;sid=hET1RRmPx2H1TFucgJD_IRoLEo6_YU4vZ_g=?ProductSKU=0005345


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Favorit bei Tchibo http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start;sid=hET1RRmPx2H1TFucgJD_IRoLEo6_YU4vZ_g=?ProductSKU=0005345


auch haben muß  

Hmmm ... eigentlich ziehmlich ruhig hier. Der 1. Schriftführer is eingeschneit und die sonstigen üblichen Verdächtigen halten sich auch zurück 

Mal abgesehen von meiner Rotznase die mich nich aufs Rad läßt ist im Moment bei mir die Luft raus. Kein Boooock aufs Rad. Mein erster Seasonhöhepunkt Malle is rumm und ich hab gar kein Grund mehr aufs Rad zu steigen also lass ichs  Mal sehen was der März bringt ... besseres Wetter ... hoff  

Wie is Euro Motivation im Moment   ... Südländer ausgenommen  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (16. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Wie is Euro Motivation im Moment   ...
> Erdi01


   im keller  



			
				baracuda.de schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Favorit bei Tchibo http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ductSKU=0005345


dann sach mir vorher bescheid wennde so das erste mal auf BED tour gehst, dann nehm ich die digi mit


----------



## Ippie (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


```
Wie is Euro Motivation im Moment  ... Südländer ausgenommen
```

gut, daß Du was von Motivation schreibst. Meine ist im (Winter)Keller. Das Wetter macht mir sehr zu schaffen und da habe ich null Bock. Da ich durch eine Softwareumstellung in der Firma zur Zeit meine Arbeitszeit jenseits der 12 Stunden ist, ist an zeitintensive Sportarten nicht zu denken. Unter der Woche habe ich die Sportart umgestellt und werde ab heute etwas Laufsport betreiben.  1. Ist die Zeit erheblich kürzer und da ist das Wetter auch nicht so schlimm, da ich auch Schuhe für den Asphalt gekauft habe..
2. Die Fahhradklamotten kann ich größtenteils auch beim joggen benutzen
3. An der Spessartchallenge laufe ich evtl. mit (zusätzlich zum Biken)

und am Wochenende wird weiter gefahren.

@[email protected] Also für dieses Jahr ist mindestens das gleiche Programm wie letztes Jahr geplant. Schotten, Frammersbach, Wombach, Spessartchalenge. Aber wenn ich meine jetzige Motivation sehe, weiß ich nicht wie das so weiter geht. Besonders auch die Arbeit. Die fesselt mich zur Zeit komplett.

@[email protected] ob ich im Oktober nach Malle fahre, glaube ich nicht. Im Oktober ist  es bei uns noch recht gut und ich brauche noch nicht dem deutschen Wetter zu entfliehen. Außerdem bei 28°C und knallende Sonne muß ich auch nicht haben. Ich bin für Februar 2006. Da nervt der lange Winter und da brauche ich die Abwechslung mit schönen Bikewetter.  

@[email protected] hast Du nicht mal ne PM mit einer Besichtigung geschickt? Würde mich schon interessieren

danke für den Tchibo-link. Ich habe schon eingekauft.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (16. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie is Euro Motivation im Moment   ... Südländer ausgenommen


Motivation ist ungebrochen....

@Training: habe mein Training aus Zeitmangel mehr auf das joggen ausgelegt, da benötigt man bei gleichem Effekt nur die hälfte an Zeit,
ansonsten natürlich Bike und/oder Rolle.

@Malle im Oktober: momentan sage ich dazu NEIN.... erstens (siehe Ippie´s Grund mit 30°C) und zweitens wäre mir es lieber, nächstes Jahr, mitte Februar (bevor die teurere Saison beginnt) zu fliegen und dann von mir aus eine ganze Woche.. auch mit dem gleichen Hotel wäre ich voll zufrieden...

@Marathons: sagen wir so, wenn ich zu gegebener Zeit Lust habe, fahre ich die selben wie ihr....

@Krank: ab heute ist sogar 80% meiner Familie krank... alle liegen mit Hals, Magenschmerzen im Bett / Couch .....
ich hoffe mal, das es nicht auf mich überschlägt   

bei Tchibo habe ich auch gleich mal bestellt ))

Michael


----------



## KillerN (16. Februar 2005)

BOAR diesen Tchibo Sattel und das Regen-Cape muss ich einfach haben   

Ne mal echt, was kauft ihr euch denn da ? Ich würde wohl nur das Unterhemd nehmen ...

Zur Motivation -> Die letzten Tage ging bei mir gar nichts, da dieses Wetter einfach nur Sch**ße ist   
Aber heute konnt man schön fahren !   

Grüße
Jens


----------



## tboy0709 (16. Februar 2005)

Also ich weiß auch nicht was Ihr an dem Tschibo Zeugs so findet. Wenn ich mir so die Beschreibungen so durchlese dann bekomm ich vor lauter lachen Magenschmerzen  

Profi Radsdocken mit Frottiersohle, Profi Unterhemd, Profi Radhose   :kotz:   

ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen daß das Zeug irgendwas taugt auser zum Putzlappen   

Naja soll mir wurscht sein ich bleib lieber bei Assos Pearli und Speci sachen da weiß ich was ich dran hab. Auch wenns teuer ist, aber ich hab nicht tausende von Euro für meine Räder ausgegeben um dann mit Aldi 
Bikeklamotten zu fahren. Der Psychologische Effekt macht auch ne ganze Menge aus so ne Assos Hose macht gleich "Minuten" schneller


----------



## Sakir (17. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> bleib lieber bei Assos Pearli und Speci sachen da weiß ich was ich dran hab. Auch wenns teuer ist


da muss man dich beneiden........

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Februar 2005)

Mein Beitrag sollte natürlich mit dem entsprechenden Hurmor gesehen werden. Drum die fielen Smilies. 

Mein Statement ist klar keine Aldi Bikeklamotten, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das ich jemand wegen der Klamotten diskriminieren würde. Jeder muß ja schließlich selbst wissen wieviel und für was er sein Geld investiert.

Aber ich denke ne gute vernünftige Pearl Izumi Hose (muss ja nicht gleich Assos sein auch wenn die Sachen einfach nur gut sind) ist doch durchaus schon bei einigen Inet Händlern zu einem günstigen Preis zu bekommen. 
Und der Tragekompfort wird doch merklich besser sein als bei billigen 0815 Hosen. Erst recht spürbar bei längeren Touren ab 3 std.

SteelManni hat doch glaub ich letztes Jahr genau diese Erfahrung gemacht mit seiner Pearli von Günther.

Und auch die Specialized Sachen sind jeden Cent wert den Sie kosten und das ist nicht mal viel. Dazu muß man sagen das die Speci Sachen das fast mit Abstand beste PreisLeistungsverhältnis haben.


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2005)

hab auhc n paar tchibo sachen...2 unterhosen mit einsatz...die sind ganz praktisch zum fahrn in normalen hosen...kommt vor, dann n paar socken und 2 unterhemden...die unterhmenden sind angeblich funktionsfaser...dennoch sind die ratzfatz durchgeschwitzt und dann nass und klamm...die socken sind nicht schlecht, aber alles andere als "profi"...die assos socken sind da irgendwie....leichter  

ich find das zeug brauchbar um sonntags ne tour mit der family zu machen, aber auf keine fall zum sport treiben

@tboy...haste schon die neuste hose von assos gesehn....200E aber mit "noch besserem polster"  

aber hast schon recht...hier geben manche tausende von euros fuer bikes aus, fliegen nach mallorca ins trainingslager und dann tchibo  
Das is wie ferrari fahrn und diesel tanken weil billiger   aber muss jeder selbst wissen....gut fuer uns...wenn di in ihrem eigenen saft stehn, 2liter schweiss mit sich rumfahrn koennen wir sie in schotten dann ganz gemuetlich und trocken wie n baby-popo ueberrunden


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Februar 2005)

Ne hab ich nicht, woher haste denn die Info. Also auf der Assos HP und auf der Seite von Weku (offizieller Größhändler) steht nichts da ist immer noch die FL 13 S2 das Topmodell.

Vielleicht verwechselst Du das mit der neuen Pearl Izumi die aus einem Stück ist ohne Nähte die kostet nämlich 200 Steine  

Hab schon meine Sachen gepackt für Samstag heut Mittag fahr ich zu meinem Händler und hol den Radkoffer und noch paar Ersatzteile (Schlauch und etc.)*freu*


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne hab ich nicht, woher haste denn die Info. Also auf der Assos HP und auf der Seite von Weku (offizieller Größhändler) steht nichts da ist immer noch die FL 13 S2 das Topmodell.
> 
> Vielleicht verwechselst Du das mit der neuen Pearl Izumi die aus einem Stück ist ohne Nähte die kostet nämlich 200 Steine
> 
> Hab schon meine Sachen gepackt für Samstag heut Mittag fahr ich zu meinem Händler und hol den Radkoffer und noch paar Ersatzteile (Schlauch und etc.)*freu*



Die hamse hier im fernsehn vorgestellt...dienstags nachmittags kommt immer son bike-magazin im fernsehn...is ganz cool...

die ham dann eben die hose gezeigt...


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Februar 2005)

Hey David ich war eben bei meinem Händler und hab den Koffer abgeholt dabei hab ich mal eben die neuen Stevens Modelle Beäugt wooooohhhh  
was war da ein geiles Zeitrad dabei boah ich hät fast nen ständer bekommen    

Hab mir dann noch zwei neue Reifen für den Renner gegönnt Speci S-Works all Condition man sind das geile Teile.

Boah was bin ich heiß aufs Radfahren und auf die neue Session     

So jetzt ruf ich mal bei Günther an und frag nach ner neue SuspensionFork


----------



## KillerN (17. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> aber hast schon recht...hier geben manche tausende von euros fuer bikes aus, fliegen nach mallorca ins trainingslager und dann tchibo
> Das is wie ferrari fahrn und diesel tanken weil billiger



Dem muss ich mal zustimmen, ich werde mir für die neue Saison erneut Nailini Klediung besorgen, es sei denn ich finde bei anderen guten Marken noch coolere sachen    

An Sommerkleidung spar ich nett, im Winter schon.


ACh was freue ich mich schon auf den Sommer und die kurzen Klamotten, wenn man wieder unter der Sonne schwitzt und seine ganze körperliche Leistung abruft   

Was ich aber auch gerne mal machen würde, wäre so ne richtige Schneefahrt ( da mal so an den Feldberg denk   )

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (18. Februar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> aber hast schon recht...hier geben manche tausende von euros fuer bikes aus, fliegen nach mallorca ins trainingslager und dann tchibo


So.. so...

was ein Glück bist du anders.....


----------



## Hugo (18. Februar 2005)

zeitfahrmaschinen?
als mir letzte woche das cleat vom schuh gerissen is muss ich zu nem radladen hier in sandton....die sind cervelo haendler...da kannste dir zeitfahrmaschinen ansehnHier fehlt eindeutig der sabber smiley

@sakir
anders? als wer?
dass du anders bist is mir aber eigentlich wurscht


----------



## tboy0709 (18. Februar 2005)

Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen die machen auch sau geile Räder aber auch eben dementsprechend teuer   

Ähm hallo ich wollte hier keinen Streit losbrechen mit meiner Aldi Klamotten Diskussion. Also alle wieder lieb und friedlich sein   

So dann will ich mich mal fertig machen für die LD bis später


----------



## Hugo (18. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen die machen auch sau geile Räder aber auch eben dementsprechend teuer
> 
> Ähm hallo ich wollte hier keinen Streit losbrechen mit meiner Aldi Klamotten Diskussion. Also alle wieder lieb und friedlich sein
> 
> So dann will ich mich mal fertig machen für die LD bis später



und wehe du vergisst mir n termin geben zu lassen....dann humpelst du einbeinig nach BH und laesst das regeln  
sonst kauf ich mir doch aldi klamotten und fahr dich dieses jahr in grund und boden  

wissts was...ab morgen is trainingslager


----------



## Sakir (18. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm hallo ich wollte hier keinen Streit losbrechen mit meiner Aldi Klamotten Diskussion. Also alle wieder lieb und friedlich sein


ach iwo, die Schublade ist mir zu tief.........

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (18. Februar 2005)

So Test ist gemacht, Trainigsplan erstellt, Sachen und Rad sind gepackt auf gehts ins Trainingslager.

Hab einiges nach zu holen


----------



## Andreas (18. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte mich auch abmelden. Ist kein Trainingslager ... es geht eine Woche in die Alpen zum Ski fahren.

Bis im März dann wieder...


----------



## Sakir (18. Februar 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mich auch abmelden. Ist kein Trainingslager ... es geht eine Woche in die Alpen zum Ski fahren.
> 
> Bis im März dann wieder...


Na dann mal viel Spass und pass mir auf, das du Gesund zurück kommst !

Michael


----------



## Principia (19. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> So Test ist gemacht, Trainigsplan erstellt, Sachen und Rad sind gepackt auf gehts ins Trainingslager.
> Hab einiges nach zu holen


   schau mal hier  (das rechts im bild bist doch, oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Februar 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal hier  (das rechts im bild bist doch, oder?)


Jaaa das isser....unser Torsten. Mit Tchibokleidung wär ihm das wohl nicht passiert  

Hallo Jungs und Mädels...und Grüße an alle Tchibo- und Aldihasser  

Da ist man mal eine Woche nicht da und schon werd ich alter Sparfuchs beleidigt  

Klar gibt es durchaus bessere Bikeklamotten aber mir reicht die Qualität. 

Ich schätz mal, daß ich für das gesparte Geld  ein paar mal mehr in Mallorca Biken gehen kann 

Jedenfalls steht für mich der Qualitätsgewinn von teurer Markenware (meistens) in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis zum Preis. Klar bin ich schon eingegangen aber das Lehrgeld zahl ich gern...weiß ich es doch beim nächsten Mal besser wo ich tatsächlich einige Euro mehr investieren muß. 

Braucht Ihr ne Beratung "Qualität zum günstigen Preis" ??Mein Honorar ist auch sehr moderat gewählt.   

Mal was anderes....

Wer hat Lust mit mir Morgen am Main lang zu grooven ?? Circa 2,5 - 3 Stunden. Richtung AB da dort am besten geräumt ist. 11:00 Uhr am Shooters.

Ich geh heutabend nochmal online oder mich  am besten anrufen....


----------



## yakko (20. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes....
> 
> Wer hat Lust mit mir Morgen am Main lang zu grooven ?? Circa 2,5 - 3 Stunden. Richtung AB da dort am besten geräumt ist. 11:00 Uhr am Shooters.
> 
> Ich geh heutabend nochmal online oder mich  am besten anrufen....



Ich würde mich ja gerne mal wieder aufs Bike schwingen, aber meine Erkältung hat mich noch im Griff. Muss mal sehen dass ich morgen wieder arbeiten gehen kann, daher kein Fahrradfahren für mich...


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2005)

Morsche allerseits.

Heute könnts wieder etwas länger werden.

Malle:   Aufgrund der Rückäußerungen wirds wohl eher nix mehr dieses Jahr. Wenn die Tendenz eher wieder zu Anfang des nächsten Jahres geht, dann wenigstens schon mal vorab mein Statement: Der Monat Februar ist bei mir immer sehr kritisch, ggfls. kann ich da nicht..aber das könnte sich sogar schon die nächsten Tage klären. Der März ist bei mir dann wieder gü[email protected]@ Eine Woche ist bei mir definitif zu lang. Wenn ich mitkomme, dann mit gleichem Umfang wie das letzte Mal.

Biken am Gardasee Wenn mich die Lust packt und ich das irgendwie zeitmäßig auch hinbekommen könnte, frag ich hier im Thread zu gegebener Zeit kurzfristig nach wer noch Interesse hat. Vielleicht wirds ja noch was.

Biken diese Woche So gegen 17:00 Uhr werde ich am Dienstag und Mittwoch wieder am Main lang fahren. 3 bis 3,5 Stunden. Wäre schön wenn sich jemand anschliessen würde  Alleine wirds immer langweiliger und schwieriger  

Biken am Wochenende @ Sakir @ Deine angesetzte Tour dürfte ziemlich schlammig werden. Es liegt jetzt noch auffem Buchberg/Hahnenkamm etc. verdammt viel Schnee. Was tun ? Was machen die anderen ?? Ich will auf alle Fälle was fahren nur eben brauch ich keine Schlammschlacht. Wäre schön wenn wir am We dennoch was Gemeinsames hinbekommen. Wer hat Vorschläge ? Meinen kennt Ihr ja jetzt schon zur Genüge 


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten weiß ich bis jetzt auch nur
> Schotten, Frammersbach, Wombach, dann vielleicht dieses mal den Vulkaneifel Mara, die Spessart Challenge


 Meinste auch Bad Orb ? Spessart Challenge 
Hast Du vor auch den Lauf und Berglauf mitzumachen ?? Ggfls. wären wir dann schon 3


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Biken am Gardasee Wenn mich die Lust packt und ich das irgendwie zeitmäßig auch hinbekommen könnte, frag ich hier im Thread zu gegebener Zeit kurzfristig nach wer noch Interesse hat. Vielleicht wirds ja noch was.


Gardasee! Jajaja! Hab ein neues Spielzeug, das will unbedingt dahin...   
Aber erst muss das Wetter sich noch etwas wandeln.  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Biken am Wochenende @ Sakir @ Deine angesetzte Tour dürfte ziemlich schlammig werden. Es liegt jetzt noch auffem Buchberg/Hahnenkamm etc. verdammt viel Schnee. Was tun ? Was machen die anderen ?? Ich will auf alle Fälle was fahren nur eben brauch ich keine Schlammschlacht. Wäre schön wenn wir am We dennoch was Gemeinsames hinbekommen. Wer hat Vorschläge ?


Also um so eine gewisse Schlammschlacht kommt man momentan wohl nicht rum. Ich bin gestern die Hohe Strasse langgefahren, in der Hoffnung, dass es dort noch gemässigt zugeht und sah danach doch aus wie eine Dreckwutz. Vor allem von Marköbel zur Ronneburg isses ziemlich "wutzig".


----------



## Miss Marple (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Black Trek, wir und unsere Räder sahen gestern auch ziemlich " wutzig " aus aber allein die pikierten, entsetzten und ungläubigen Blicke    der im besten Sonntagsstaat umherwandelnden Spaziergänger war mir das wert  

Bis bald. Martina


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Gardasee! Jajaja! Hab ein neues Spielzeug, das will unbedingt dahin...
> Aber erst muss das Wetter sich noch etwas wandeln.


Zeig mal   Na ja, so schnell wollt ich da eigentlich gar net hin. Ich hat eher den Spätsommer im Kopf 

@Miss [email protected] Selbst gestern am Main hab ich und das Bike wie S** ausgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (21. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Biken am Wochenende @ Sakir @ Deine angesetzte Tour dürfte ziemlich schlammig werden. Es liegt jetzt noch auffem Buchberg/Hahnenkamm etc. verdammt viel Schnee.


ich werde bis dato die Tour fahren... solange es keine Hunde regnet... 
so ein bissel Schlam hält mich doch nicht von dem Spass ab...
und ausserdem muss ich mal wieder ins Gelände... das ewige fahren auf den Wegen wird langsam öööööde....

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Gruesse aus dem etwas verregneten Malle

Warm isses hier einingermassen aber es regenet immer wieder mal ein bischen sind ne ganze menge Radler hier.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## maixle (22. Februar 2005)

Gudde,

also ich werde am WE nur am Sonntag fahren können, da am Samstag einige Termine anstehen.

Sonntag: 

Start: irgendwas zwischen 10.00 und 11.00 Uhr, wahrscheinlicher ist 11.00 Uhr (vorher noch den sonntäglichen Kirchgang "erledigen").

Tour: je nach Wetterlage. bei eher durchwachsenem Wetter will ich meine "neue" Hausrunde fahren (ist man eben schneller wieder daheim), die man vielleicht noch auf den Vorspessart ausweiten kann. Hahnenkamm nur bei wirklich gutem Wetter. Achja, ehe ich es vergesse, keine Hetzjagd und pures Kilometerschrubben ...

Also, würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitfährt. Einfach mal kurz bei mir melden.

Viele Grüsse und bis denne
Maixle
KONA rockz and GT rulez, but Steel Is Real


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> so ein bissel Schlam hält mich doch nicht von dem Spass ab...


Bissel Schlamm ist gut. Ich schätz mal das es eines der schlechtesten WE's in diesem Jahr ist wo man im Gelände fahren kann. Haste gesehen wieviel Schnee auffem Hahnekamm noch liegt ? Und der taut gaaanz langsam bis zum WE weg 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> und ausserdem muss ich mal wieder ins Gelände... das ewige fahren auf den Wegen wird langsam öööööde....


 Geht mir ganz genauso. Aber lang ists nicht mehr hin dann fängt wieder die ordentliche Mtb-Saison an   Nur will ich mir nicht gleich die Laune versauen....





			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag........ Tour:........ "Achja, ehe ich es vergesse, keine Hetzjagd und pures Kilometerschrubben ..."Also, würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitfährt. Einfach mal kurz bei mir melden.


Für den Sonntag hab ich auch was reingesetzt. Bei mir wirds auch keine Hetzjagd.....allerdings will ich diese WE wieder mal ein paar Km schrubben  Deshalb habe ich die altbewährte

*Miltenbergtour ​*einberufen  

Würd mich freuen wenn wenigstens einer mitfahren würde. Allein fehlt mir dazu die Motivation. Der Tag wäre noch zu verhandeln.

Ach und übrigens: Ich fahr heute immer noch gegen 17:00 Uhr ne Dreistundenmaintour...


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und übrigens: Ich fahr heute immer noch gegen 17:00 Uhr ne Dreistundenmaintour...


irgendwie hab ich auch mal Lust. Wenn Du so 17:45 in Seligenstadt an der Fähe bist können wir zusammen Richtung AB radl ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wegen den Touren am WE schau ich nochmal. Der Hahnenkamm wird schon böse aussehen. Zur Zeit habe ich mein Motivationshoch beim Joggen. Ich bin wieder von der Leistungssteigerung begeistert und habe den totalen Bewegungsdrang. Und den nutze ich jetzt zum laufen. Am ersten Tag sind meine Gelenke nach 25 min total am Ende gewesen und hatte auch Muskelkater und nach einer Woche ist die Stunde ohne Probs schon drin. Das schöne ist, daß es beim laufen nicht so kalt ist und das nervt mich gerade beim biken. Und wenn ich da an 6Std Miltenberg denke, kann mich das nicht reizen. Das einzige was zieht ist der Bäck-Drive.   Aber vielleicht wird es zum WE etwas besser.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie hab ich auch mal Lust. Wenn Du so 17:45 in Seligenstadt an der Fähe bist können wir zusammen Richtung AB radl ...
> 
> Erdi01


Bei mir steht schon wieder ne Programmänderung an. Kann heut abend doch nicht  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2005)

Winterpokal Ich glaub wir haben uns bisher ja alle mehr ins Zeug gelegt als beim letzten WP. Zumindest hab ich da bei mir den Überblick (sollte man auch haben   ): War ich doch letztes Jahr noch mit 541 Punkten auf Platz 52 gelandet..dieses Jahr nur noch für den 80 Platz gut....DERZEIT ! UND ES GAB NOCH BONUSPUNKTE ! UND DAS WETTER WAR AUCH BESSER....? Jetzt hab ich momentan  schon knappe 100 Punkte mehr und muß zusehen, daß ich mich in den 40 er Plätzen behaupten kann. Und der EddieL ist mir auch wieder ganz schön auf den Fersen !! Wenn er das Pensum von letzter Woche wieder durchhaut dann hat er mich !! @[email protected] Hut ab   Woher nimmst Du Dir nur die Motivation bei diesem Kack Wetter ??? Hast Du ne Bikerin getroffen ?  @ [email protected]    

Kann nur hoffen das das Wetter bald besser wird. Meine Motivation ist auch ziemlich im Keller. Aber vielleicht macht der Ausblick ja Hoffnung: Vor gut 15 Jahren hab ich mit meiner Frau in Sommerbekleidung am See gesessen, geangelt und wir haben uns einen Sonnebrand geholt...Vor drei Jahren haben wir bei Sonnenschein im Garten einen Geburtstag gefeiert. Beides um den 20 März rum. ALSO NOCH 4 WOCHEN !!





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie hab ich auch mal Lust. Wenn Du so 17:45 in Seligenstadt an der Fähe bist können wir zusammen Richtung AB radl ...Erdi01


Also wenn Du heute irgendwie wieder Lust verspürst, können wir die Tour heute wiederholen. Ich brauch unbedingt Bewegung. Uhrzeit ist passend. Gestern hats dann nur fürs Studio gereicht weil ich kein Bock hatte allein zu frieren  .

Noch jemand Lust ?? So gegen 17:00 Uhr wäre Startzeit im Hanauer Raum.





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> wegen den Touren am WE schau ich nochmal. Der Hahnenkamm wird schon böse aussehen. Zur Zeit habe ich mein Motivationshoch beim Joggen. Ich bin wieder von der Leistungssteigerung begeistert und habe den totalen Bewegungsdrang. Und den nutze ich jetzt zum laufen. Am ersten Tag sind meine Gelenke nach 25 min total am Ende gewesen und hatte auch Muskelkater und nach einer Woche ist die Stunde ohne Probs schon drin. Das schöne ist, daß es beim laufen nicht so kalt ist und das nervt mich gerade beim biken. Und wenn ich da an 6Std Miltenberg denke, kann mich das nicht reizen. Das einzige was zieht ist der Bäck-Drive.   Aber vielleicht wird es zum WE etwas besser.


Und Hahnekamm wird verdammt rutschig sein...Scheint ja nun doch nicht wegzutauen......Frisch gefallener Schnee müßte es sein. Da wär ich dabei. 

Wegen der Miltenbergtour. Ich hab wegen der Kälte gestern auch noch mal nachgedacht. Bei der Kälte 6 Stunden Fahrzeit ist schon heftig. Was hälst Du/Ihr davon wenn wir gemeinsam frieren und einfach dann umkehren, daß wir so circa 4 Stunden Fahrzeit zusammen kriegen ?? In Aschaffenburg könnten wir einen Halt machen..... Samstag wäre auch drin.

@ Ippie @ Pass auf das Du Dich nicht gerade am Anfang mit dem Laufen übernimmst !! Du riskierst sonst einen Ausfall für Wochen, gar Monate !! Die Muskulatur benötigt 4, eher 6 Wochen sich an die neue Belastung zu gewöhnen. Du hast zwar keinen Muskelkater mehr aber nach ner Woche ist wohl klar, daß Du auch noch nicht den entsprechenden Muskelzuwachs bekommen hast. Mit einer relativ hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit, sind Deine Sehnen gerade dabei, die Belastungen abzufangen, die Deine Muskulatur noch nicht zu kompensieren vermag. Die sind aber auch noch nicht so weit....Folge kann sein, daß Du in ein paar Wochen plötzlich Probs mit Sehnen und  Muskulatur bekommst, die wirklich nur schwer, auch mit Pause, wegzubekommen sind !!. Lass Deiner Muskulatur und den Sehenen die Zeit sich zu entwickeln. Lauf, auch wenn es schwer fällt, höchstens 30 Minuten (kann schon zu viel sein) und erhöhe das Pensum wöchentlich um circa 5 Minuten. Man sagt auch auch, daß das lange Laufen bei Personen über 80 KG schon nicht mehr so gesund für den Bewegungsapparat sei.....Deshalb lieber langsam machen.


----------



## Ippie (23. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ippie @ Pass auf das Du Dich nicht gerade am Anfang mit dem Laufen übernimmst !! Du riskierst sonst einen Ausfall für Wochen, gar Monate !! Die Muskulatur benötigt 4, eher 6 Wochen sich an die neue Belastung zu gewöhnen. Du hast zwar keinen Muskelkater mehr aber nach ner Woche ist wohl klar, daß Du auch noch nicht den entsprechenden Muskelzuwachs bekommen hast. Mit einer relativ hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit, sind Deine Sehnen gerade dabei, die Belastungen abzufangen, die Deine Muskulatur noch nicht zu kompensieren vermag. Die sind aber auch noch nicht so weit....Folge kann sein, daß Du in ein paar Wochen plötzlich Probs mit Sehnen und  Muskulatur bekommst, die wirklich nur schwer, auch mit Pause, wegzubekommen sind !!. Lass Deiner Muskulatur und den Sehenen die Zeit sich zu entwickeln. Lauf, auch wenn es schwer fällt, höchstens 30 Minuten (kann schon zu viel sein) und erhöhe das Pensum wöchentlich um circa 5 Minuten. Man sagt auch auch, daß das lange Laufen bei Personen über 80 KG schon nicht mehr so gesund für den Bewegungsapparat sei.....Deshalb lieber langsam machen.



Morsch'n zusammen,

Du hast schon recht mit dem langsam machen. Ich habe gestern nach 50 min. aufgehört, da man ja merkt, was die Gelenke und Muskeln machen. Und wenn die Lockerheit weg ist, muß man aufhören. Wie sich das natürlich auf längerem Zeitraum auswirkt, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe jetzt die Zeit und Strecke auf 40 min. festgelegt. Ich glaube auch, daß das reicht. 
Um noch etwas Gewicht zu verlieren, möchte ich eher öfters laufen (unter der Woche 4 mal), als die Dauer zu schnell zu erhöhen. Und abends mal 1 Stunde für's laufen investieren ist normalerweise kein Problem. Mit dem Rad fang ich unter 2 Std erst gar nicht an. Also solange es kalt ist, werde ich mich unter der Woche aufs joggen beschränken. Ausnahmen gibt's natürlich. 

Mit dem WE weiß ich noch nicht. Entweder Sonntag nach Miltenberg oder am Samstag morgen etwas joggen und nachmittags eine kleine Tour. Oder doch Hahnenkamm?! Das muß ich noch mit meiner Regierung klären, wie der genaue Zeitplan aussieht

bis denn

Volker


----------



## maixle (23. Februar 2005)

Servus,

@Ippie: Da Du ja schon von Google mit einigen Ratschlägen überhäuft worden bist, will ich Dich nicht auch noch gross damit nerven, aber ich möchte mit ein paar Missverständnissen aufräumen. Durch meine intensive Lauferei seit ca. 2 Jahren haben sich neben umfangreicher Trainangserfahrung auch viel theoretisches Wissen angesammelt.

1. Die Sache mit dem Gewicht. Bei einem übergewichtigen Mensch ist das mit der Lauferei so eine Sache, da der Bewegungsapparat natürlich nicht dafür ausgelegt so viel Gewicht abzufedern. Allerdings ist das bei einer trainierten Person, die kein Übergewicht hat und trotzdem über 80kg wiegt, was komplett anderes. Da kommt Dein Bewegungsapparat sehr gut mit zurecht. Ich selbst wiege 90kg und kann behaupten, dass ich bei 200cm Körpergrösse kein Übergewicht habe und derzeit recht gut trainiert bin und regelmässig zweimal die Woche mind. 2-2.5h laufe...und eigentlich keine Probs habe. Eigentlich, aber...

2. Schmerzen, Belastung, Muskulatur. Eigentlich habe ich keine Probleme, wenn da nicht so ne blöde Sehne wäre, die ab ca. 2h anfängt zu schmerzen...Dies liegt aber nicht an der fehlenden Muskulatur oder an Deinem Gewicht. Dies ist nämlich die blöde Sache mit dem sog. "Runners Knee" (was auch Radfahren kriegen können). Ein häufiges Problem bei Läufern und Radlern. Das ist eine Sehne die am Oberschenkel aussen entlang am Knie vorbei auf dem Unterschenkel aufsetzt. Die reibt häufig am aussen sitzenden Schleimbeutel des Knies, wenn sie "überdehnt" ist. Liegt häufig an Muskeldysbalancen oder Verschiebungen im Skelett wie angeborenem kürzeren Bein (so wie bei mir). Wenn man da nicht gegensteuert wirds chronisch.

Daher mein Tipp (hätte ich auch befolgen sollen) bevor Du richtig mit dem Laufen durchstartest: Geh zum Sportmediziner (kenne einen guten in Hanau) und lass Dich durchchecken (Skelett, Bewegungsapparat) und evtl. Einlagen verschreiben und mache bei einem orthpädischen Schuhmacher (kenne einen guten in Hösbach) eine Laufbandanalyse. Mit Einlagen und den richtigen Laufschuhen solltest Du lange Freude am Laufen ohne Schmerzen haben...

Hoffe Euch jetzt nicht allzusehr zugemüllt zu haben.

@Google: Wollte jetzt auch nicht belehrend wirken oder Deine Aussagen, die prinzipiell richtig sind infrage stellen. Das oben geschilderte kommt einfach aus meiner eigenen schmerzhaften Erfahrung.

@Ippie, Google: Vielleicht können wir uns noch mehr über das Laufen und die Erfahrungen austauschen. Fände ich gut, wobei ich den Thread nicht zum Laufthread umfunktionieren möchte.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (23. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpokal Ich glaub wir haben uns bisher ja alle mehr ins Zeug gelegt als beim letzten WP. Zumindest hab ich da bei mir den Überblick (sollte man auch haben   ): War ich doch letztes Jahr noch mit 541 Punkten auf Platz 52 gelandet..dieses Jahr nur noch für den 80 Platz gut....DERZEIT ! UND ES GAB NOCH BONUSPUNKTE ! UND DAS WETTER WAR AUCH BESSER....? Jetzt hab ich momentan  schon knappe 100 Punkte mehr und muß zusehen, daß ich mich in den 40 er Plätzen behaupten kann. Und der EddieL ist mir auch wieder ganz schön auf den Fersen !! Wenn er das Pensum von letzter Woche wieder durchhaut dann hat er mich !! @[email protected] Hut ab   Woher nimmst Du Dir nur die Motivation bei diesem Kack Wetter ??? Hast Du ne Bikerin getroffen ?


@Google
Ich bin halt ne geile Sau!  
Jaja, ist schon etwas heftiger dieses Jahr! Bin auch schon deutlich über meinen 536 Punkten vom letzten Jahr!
Interessanterweise im Vergleich aber diesmal deutlich mehr MTB- als Strassenkilometer!  Ist aber auch überwiegend Schei§§wetter zum roadrace'n.  
Meine Motivation? Neben dem eigenen inneren Schweinehund (der mich regelrecht zum Biken nötigt  ), die Teamplatzierung, der anvisierte Kellerwaldmtb Mitte April, gewisse "Feindbilder" und meine bessere Hälfte, die mich zum Hausputz bei jedem Wetter rausschmeisst!   

Übrigens hat es heute auch hier schon schön geschneit!

Also, in diesem Sinne....Weitermachen!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Februar 2005)

Also ich für meinen Teil werde, wenn das Wetter so bleibt mal eine schöne technik Tour über den Hahnenkamm machen. So einen g... Schnee zum biken hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr!!
Es muß nur weiter so schön knapp unter Null bleiben dann ........  

Wenn ich genaueres weis zu meiner Tour melde ich mich noch mal bzw. vieleicht fährt Günter ja auch eine Tour am Sa.

Auf jeden Fall muß ich im Schnee fahren und meine neuen Reifen testen.

Ciao


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich für meinen Teil werde, wenn das Wetter so bleibt mal eine schöne technik Tour über den Hahnenkamm machen. So einen g... Schnee zum biken hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr!!
> Es muß nur weiter so schön knapp unter Null bleiben dann ........
> 
> Wenn ich genaueres weis zu meiner Tour melde ich mich noch mal bzw. vieleicht fährt Günter ja auch eine Tour am Sa.
> ...


seh ich genauso, wann gibts hie schon mal schnee und vielleicht hab ich am samstag auch schon was neues zum testen  
wenn ich lust hab früh aufzustehn fahr ich auf alle fälle bei *sakir´s touren * mit. ob ich die ganze tour fahren will   weiss ich noch net, aber ich kenn ja die abkürzungen


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2005)

@[email protected] Was soll an Deinen Ausführungen belehrend sein ? Hast das ganze eben noch deutlicher klar gemacht  Den Hösbacher Orthopäden kenn ich übrigens auch und hab von dort auch meine Laufeinlagen. Hab ich den Dir den nicht mal empfohlen  ?  

@[email protected] das Dich Deine bessere Hälfte so oft wegen Hausputz rausschmeißt ist ja wohl nicht verwunderlich wenn Du nach dem Biken immer total versaut in die Wohnung stürmst und ne Ehrenrunde drehen darfst  

@Barracuda, Lupo @ Wenn ich ja net wüßte wie es letztes Jahr auf festgefahrenen Schnee zu biken war, würd ich wohl mitkommen. Achim..haste Dir Spikes besorgt ?? Wolfgang..Dein Link zu Sakirs Tour ist ja auch Klasse...raffitückisch  

Muß ich heutabend allein fahren ?


----------



## Ippie (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich doch für Sakirs Tour entschieden. Ich möchte mal wieder ins Gelände. Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich an der B8. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Februar 2005)

Lupo, Lupo was stellst du den für Fallen auf?!?!?!

Google, ht dir unsere Tour mit Bikerfutzi damals nicht gefallen? hä Speiks nein, grobes Stollenwerk. Hab meine undichten Michelin UST Reifen reklamiert und die neunen All Tarrain kekommen )

Sakirs Tour da muß ich erstmal fragen )

Wünsch euch eine handbreit Schnee unterm Reifen ;-) 

Ciao


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Google, ht dir unsere Tour mit Bikerfutzi damals nicht gefallen?


Doch Doch ...Klaro. Der Schnee war allerdings zur Tour FRISCH gefallen soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Also wenn jetzt alle Hahnenkamm  fahren und bevor ich armes Wutz mich alleine durch die technisch schwierigen Trails und schrecklich steilen Steigungen des Mainradweges durchquälen muß, werd ich mir das ganze vielleicht nochmal überlegen.......
ich bin jetzt aber eingeschnappt und meld mich erst in letzter Sekunde an  . 

Achim..komm doch mit. Vielleicht wirds ja dann  mal wieder was mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Lupo, Lupo was stellst du den für Fallen auf?!?!?!...


ups  eigentlich wollte ich ja auf die details verlinken   aber andererseits isses  doch auch ne motivation mit zu fahren wenn man schon mal angemeldet ist.....


----------



## Sakir (23. Februar 2005)

Ahoi


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich an der B8.


genau dort kommen wir vorbei ..... 

ich habe mich mal vom Wetter her auf eine Matschschlacht eingestellt, dann isses schöner, wenn es nicht ganz so schlimm wird   

das wäre richtig toll, wenn wir mal wieder eine größere Gruppe wären   

Kennt jemand bei Mainaschaff ein nettes Cafe... dort könnten wir dann einkeeeeeehren 

P.S. bis spätestens 16:45 muss ich daheim sein.... *ALLERSPÄTESTEN*S....

@Lupo: sorry, am Montag bin ich doch tatsächlich auf der Couch eingeduselt    toller LINK von dir, muss ich mir mal merken   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (23. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Lupo, Lupo was stellst du den für Fallen auf?!?!?!
> 
> Google, ht dir unsere Tour mit Bikerfutzi damals nicht gefallen? hä Speiks nein, grobes Stollenwerk. Hab meine undichten Michelin UST Reifen reklamiert und die neunen All Tarrain kekommen )
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all,  

@ barracuda, wie heißen den die neuen von Michelin?  
Meine XLS gibt es wohl nicht mehr, und mit denen bin ich immer
gut gefahren!
Und bei Michelin wollte ich auch bleiben!

Wenns am Samstag nicht taut, und noch ordentlich Schnee liegt
hab ich auch vor mal wieder auf den Hahnenkamm zu fahren!
evtl. mit Günter!?!
Hab schon Entzugserscheinungen vom schweren Gelände!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Februar 2005)

Der XLS heisst jetzt Michelin - XCR Mud Dual Compound  http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=1&products_id=9535

Das ist meiner http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=1&products_id=10037

Muß aber sagen das Schwalbe auch super Reifen macht!!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub ich werd verrückt ... bei Ltur SLM Flug Malle   hin und zurück für _*9 EURO *_ und tschuss ... was will da auf em Hahnekamm  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich werd verrückt ... bei Ltur SLM Flug Malle   hin und zurück für _*9 EURO *_ und tschuss ... was will da auf em Hahnekamm
> 
> Erdi01


Echt ?? Willste nochmal ab ?? Grüß mir en Torsten wenn Du ihn noch siehst


----------



## Sakir (24. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich werd verrückt ... bei Ltur SLM Flug Malle   hin und zurück für _*9 EURO *_ und tschuss ... was will da auf em Hahnekamm
> 
> Erdi01


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2005)

Moin Jungs,

wann wart Ihr eigentlich das letzte mal drausen biken    ich war gestern am Main lang...gaaaanz alleine  

Jedenfalls hab ich mich jetzt auch entschieden was ich am WE fahre: Es bleibt bei einer verkürzten 4 Stunden Maintour  

Fahrt bitte vorsichtig !! Aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur vorsichtiger geworden, hab kein Bock auf rumeiern und Ihr habt trotzdem Super viel Spass. Das wünsch ich Euch. 

Man sieht sich wieder bei besseren Verhältnissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wann wart Ihr eigentlich das letzte mal drausen biken   ich war gestern am Main lang...gaaaanz alleine
> 
> ...


 
Deine Vorsicht in allen Ehren, aber wenn du nach deinem ersten Sturtz beim Laufen lernen, auch gleich auf gegeben hättest, würdest du heute noch auf allen vieren die Welt erkunden.

Fahr mal ins Gelände und verbesser deine Fahrtechnik. Jetzt ist die besste Zeit dazu, so oft kommt es ja nicht vor das Schnee bei uns liegt. Was du im Schnee lernst, kannst du im Sommer bestimmt auch gebrauchen nur da bist du noch mal 20  bis 30 km/H schneller und in der Gruppe kann dir bestimmt der eine oder andere ein paar gute Tipps geben wie du diesen scheiss steilen Hang ohne blaue Flecken schaffst  

Wenn meine bessere Hälfte am Sa. nicht arbeiten muß, komme ich auch mit bei Sakirs Tour. Da können wir bestimmt schön Üben   Wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt ist es auch noch schön kalt also keine Matschepampe.

CU


----------



## Edith L. (24. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Vorsicht in allen Ehren, aber wenn du nach deinem ersten Sturtz beim Laufen lernen, auch gleich auf gegeben hättest, würdest du heute noch auf allen vieren die Welt erkunden.
> 
> Fahr mal ins Gelände und verbesser deine Fahrtechnik. Jetzt ist die besste Zeit dazu, so oft kommt es ja nicht vor das Schnee bei uns liegt. Was du im Schnee lernst, kannst du im Sommer bestimmt auch gebrauchen nur da bist du noch mal 20  bis 30 km/H schneller und in der Gruppe kann dir bestimmt der eine oder andere ein paar gute Tipps geben wie du diesen scheiss steilen Hang ohne blaue Flecken schaffst
> CU



@Google
Über verschneite oder gefrorene Wege lässt sich doch herrlich fahren! 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Echt ?? Willste nochmal ab ?? Grüß mir en Torsten wenn Du ihn noch siehst


Ja, wollen schon aber erst wenn die Wetteraussichten da unten besser sind  

Erdi01


----------



## Edith L. (24. Februar 2005)

Irgendwie bockt gerade das Forum ein bisschen!
Gleichwohl:
@Ippie
Sehe grad, dass Du heute Geburtstag hast! Glückwunsch TeammemBär!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2005)

@[email protected]

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute    

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (24. Februar 2005)

Ahoi

 ALLES GUUUUUDE MEIN BESTER IPPIE....  

nun wissen wir auch, wer am Samstag die Espresso/Cappos bezahlt   

@Google: denck mal über Achim´s Beitrag nach.....er hat recht

@Erdi01: wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte, wäre ich schon längst wieder dort unten.....  

@Barracuda_de: wäre schön, wenn du Zeit hättest....

ich finde auch, es lässt sich imo wunderbar fahren und so der eine oder andere Ausrutscher macht das ganze eher noch Interessanter   

Michael


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2005)

ALLES GUTE ZU DEINEM 35.TEN !!! DAS DU MIR GESUND BLEIBST UND BEI DEINEN MARAS DIESES JAHR SCHÖN SCHNELL BIST. ICH ZIEH DICH SCHON.....​
        ​


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2005)

jou ippie, auch aus bad offenbach alles gute zum geburtstag  

viele  und immer ausreichend     im haus. vorallem auch   und   bis zum abwinken und kein     und :kotz:


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Februar 2005)

..... zum Geburtstag, alles gude wünschen wir........

 

Also ich hab heute mal den Schnee getestet ist super griffig oder waren das die neunen Reifen   Nein mal im ernst wenn wir die Wege fahren wo keine Autos ect. die Schneeschicht zu Eis gemacht haben ist es echt super zu fahren.

So wie es aussieht muß meine Frau nicht Arbeiten, aber Sakirs beschreibung stimmt mich etwas bedenklich   10:00 Uhr Start, 4-5 Stunden Fahrzeit und man soll Licht mit nehmen? Stellt sich mir die Frage was mach ich in den 3-4 Stunden bis es dunkel wird fürs Licht. Nicht das ich nach her :kotz:  und Ippie keine Kohle mehr hat  

 

Ciao


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2005)

@Sakir, [email protected] Ich hab letztes Jahr mit dem Biketreff schon so ne Hahnenkammtour absolviert, als der Schnee schon ne (gute ?) Woche dort oben lag. In großen Teilen war es ne Schlittertour, die mir und anderen keinen Spass mehr machte. Ich hab das noch im Kopf wie manche sich downhill lieber auf das Rohr setzten und mit den Schuhen rutschend Halt suchten (ich wars aber net  ) Diese Aussicht hindert mich daran Lust auf die Tour zu bekommen. Trotzdem nett von Euch mich zur gemeinsamen Tour zu überreden...würd ja mitfahren aber so eben nicht.

Euch wirds gefallen und es wird  schon nicht so schlimm sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (25. Februar 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

danke für die Glückwünsche. Ihr habt mich nicht vergessen.  
Ich dacht unser wandelnder Terminkalender Lupo wäre der erste. Aber Eisbär Eddie L. war schneller  

Ich freue mich schon morgen auf die Tour. Heute ist es ja schweine-kalt. Hoffentlich ist es morgen nicht so extrem. Gut das wir bißchen Bergauf fahren. Da wird es warm. Ansonsten volle Winterkleidung. 
Bei der Maintour kann Google sich den Zapfen abfrieren. Und Eiswürfel pinkeln  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## mafels (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ippie,
auch von mir ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG.


----------



## SteelManni (25. Februar 2005)

Moin [email protected] all,
Volker, alles Guude auch von mir noch noch zum Geburtstag!  
Also Sakirs Tour würd mich ja auch reizen, aber 10:00Uhr schaff ich 
noch nicht!  
Außerden wirds wohl morgen wieder .......kallt!  
Da würden mir schon 2-2,5Std reichen.
Ich werd wohl morgen Nachmittag mal Richtung Hahnenkamm aufbrechen.

Übrigens in Frammersbach ist dieses Jahr wieder Gert-Jan-Theunisse
am Start, das ist der, der am Grabig aufm großen Kettenblatt hoch ist!  

Dieses Jahr wird es wohl in Frammersbach für die Europameisterschaft 
auch Dopingkontrollen geben!

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß morgen bei Sakirs Tour!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Lupo (25. Februar 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Moin [email protected] all,...
> Also Sakirs Tour würd mich ja auch reizen, aber 10:00Uhr schaff ich
> noch nicht!
> Außerden wirds wohl morgen wieder .......kallt!
> ...


guck mal auf wetter.de, da ist morgen der wärmste tag der woche  aber auf 4-5 std. hab ich wohl trotzdem keine lust  wenn ichs für sinnvoll halte werde ich dann wohl eine abkürzung nehmen  und unter dem aspekt wärs ja ganz schön wenn die abfahrtszeit noch verhandelbar wäre


----------



## Ippie (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja für eine variablen Startzeit wäre ich auch.  Wann seit Ihr denn an der B8? 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (25. Februar 2005)

Ahoi,


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> unter dem aspekt wärs ja ganz schön wenn die abfahrtszeit noch verhandelbar wäre


ich habe da eine Idee 
wr können den Weg doch ein wenig verändern 
z.B. könnten wir uns auch an dem Parkplatz an der B8 treffen und dort kannst du auch dein Auto stehen lassen.. den Rückweg gestalten wir dann so, das wir einen Cappu in Mainflingen trinken und dann müssen wir nur noch die B8 entlang rollen bis zu deinem brummbrumm ! ! ! damit hast du bestimmt 20 KM gespart und eventuell kommt dann auch noch der ein oder adere zusätzlich mit :-9
was haltet ihr / hälst du davon ???
es wäre schon schön, wenn du auch beim Cappu dabei wärst.

als Startzeit müsst ihr mal etwas vorschlagen.... ich bin SEHR flexibel.. besonders, weil sich der Termin Nachmittags erledigt hat....   

Also sprecht.......

Michael


----------



## KillerN (25. Februar 2005)

Muss leider für die SakirTour morgen absagen da ich mit meiner Arbeit heute nicht fertig geworden bin und morgenfrüh weitermachen muss *KOTZ*   

Na ja ich hoffe ich komme bei der nächsen Tour mit euch mit !

Ich glaube die einzigste entschädigung ist, das ich nach Stunden bezahlt werde ... 

Viel Spaß euch und HALS UND BEINBRUCH

Greetz

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2005)

@Hahnekamtourer ... viel Spaß beim Schlittschuhfahrn, da oben is sicher auch alles plattgelaaatscht  

War mal um Dtz. unterwegs ... kannste bei uns vergessen, geht besser mit Schlittschuhen als mim Radl. Hab mich auf die nächste Straße bzw. Radweg gerettet und wieder heim.

@google ... machste schon richtig mim Mainradweg, wo is der LMB Eintrag war gerade am überlegen  Na auch egal, war mir eigentlich eh zu früh  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (25. Februar 2005)

Hallöschen,

ich bin morgen um 10:30 Uhr an der B8. Bis morsche

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Februar 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöschen,
> 
> ich bin morgen um 10:30 Uhr an der B8. Bis morsche
> 
> Volker


 
Also 10:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der B8 nähe Neu Wirtshaus!!!!

Der Schnee ist griffig im Hessisch/Bayrischem Grenzland  

Schöne grüsse an unsere RR und Schönwetterfahrer  

Ach so, Cappo könnte man auch auf dem Buchberg nehmen oder wenn am Main dann beim Larry <- ist Amerikaner und Eisdielenbesitzer und schlägt hier im Umkreis sämtliche ital. Eisdielen um längen!!!!


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Februar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das noch im Kopf wie manche sich downhill lieber auf das Rohr setzten und mit den Schuhen rutschend Halt suchten (ich wars aber net  )


 
Das waren bestimmt Biker die keine Kinder haben wollen!!!!!!   Das ist mit abstand die schlechteste Technik um einen Hügel runter zukommen!

Bis morgen


----------



## yakko (25. Februar 2005)

@Hahnenkammfahrer: wenn ihr morgen bei diesen Bedingungen rumgurkt habt ihr euch meinen Respekt verdient  Mir wurde heute schon auf Frankfurter Radwegen mulmig.
Eventuell hättet ihr mich ja noch mit dem Argument des Techniktrainings überzeugen können, da ich aber meinen Husten immer noch nicht los bin, verstecke ich mich mal dahinter. Viel Spaß also morgen, vielleicht klappt es ja am nächsten WE, dass man mal wieder zusammen fährt.

yakko


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2005)

ahhh ... Der Lupo fährt neuerdings RR und fliegt mit mir nach Malle  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (26. Februar 2005)

Morsche


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Also 10:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der B8 nähe Neu Wirtshaus!!!!


Alles klar, ich bin dort !
werde natürlich am Shoters starten -))


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, Cappo könnte man auch auf dem Buchberg nehmen oder wenn am Main dann beim Larry <- ist Amerikaner und Eisdielenbesitzer und schlägt hier im Umkreis sämtliche ital. Eisdielen um längen!!!!


ich finde den Buchberg viel zu teuer !
Lary... wo ist dieser denn ?

Michael


----------



## Lupo (26. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh ... Der Lupo fährt neuerdings RR und fliegt mit mir nach Malle
> 
> Erdi01


    des kann ja ganet sei, was soll ich dann mit so´m asphaltschneider anfangen    

also bis 10:30 am neuwirtshaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (26. Februar 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> also bis 10:30 am neuwirtshaus


habe ich da etws überlesen ???
war doch Parklatz B8.......
na dann fahr ich dort enlang und sammel ihn auf !

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Februar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich da etws überlesen ???
> war doch Parklatz B8.......
> na dann fahr ich dort enlang und sammel ihn auf !
> 
> Michael


 
Wir werden es schon schaffen 



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Lary... wo ist dieser denn ?


 
Karlstein, gegen über vom Rathaus und Edeka. Wenn du von Kahl nach Aburg fährst die erste Strasse links rein!!!

Buchberg war nur so einen Idee, war das selbst noch nie drin!!!

Bis gleich


----------



## Sakir (26. Februar 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Karlstein, gegen über vom Rathaus und Edeka. Wenn du von Kahl nach Aburg fährst die erste Strasse links rein!!!


hört sich gut an !

Michael


----------



## Sakir (26. Februar 2005)

Also, 
erstmal danke für die geführte Touren änderung !
bei besserem Wetter werden wir "meine" Tour nachholen, aber heute wäre das wirklich ein bissel viel gewesen....
ich fand den Schnee SUPERGRIFFIG... es hat total viel Spass gemacht, ich war richtig traurig als es vorbei war   

@Google: wie war dein Ausritt ??? du warst nicht zufällig derjenige, der um ca. 17:30 Uhr auf der B43a geradelt ist ! ???  

@Barracuda_de: die Eisdiele habe ich mir gleich mal im GPS gespeichert   

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

ich war heut nachmittag auch noch mal alleine am Hahnenkamm 
unterwegs, und ich muss sagen es war g...! 
   

Richtig schöner fester Schnee, und Fahrtechnik pur  
Die Reifen hatten richtig Gripp!
Teilweise bin ich auch richtig eingebrochen dort wo der Schnee 
nur leicht festgefahren war.  
Auf den nachhauseweg kam ich dann noch in ein richtiges Schneegestöber!  

Hab doch tatsächlich noch einen Biker gesehen!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Ippie (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann Sakir und SteelManni nur zustimmen. Einfach schön zu fahren. Am Ende ist es etwas getaut und wir haben uns doch etwas bematscht (besonders kurz vor Alzenau). Es war einfach toll, auch wenn ich etwas müde an den Steigungen war (wahrscheinlich vom gestrigen Joggen). Nach unserer ausgedehnten Cappu-Pause hab ich nochmal richtig Gas gegeben und fühl mich so richtig zufrieden und kaputt. Im Frühjahr wird es bei milderen Temperaturen noch angenehmer, aber den technischen Anspruch gibt es núr bei Schnee.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: wie war dein Ausritt ??? du warst nicht zufällig derjenige, der um ca. 17:30 Uhr auf der B43a geradelt ist ! ???


Ja klar war ich das. Bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen geh ich immer auf Nummer sicher und fahr nur auf regelmäßig gestreuten Autobahnen 

Nöö..Spass beiseite, da mußte Dich verguckt haben. Da lag ich schon im Relaxingschlaf  Ich bin so gut 4 Stunden fahren und ich muß sagen hat mir völlig gereicht !! War ziemlich platt. Man merkts schon wenn man nicht allzu regelmäßig fahren kann. Ab übernächste Woche heißts dann wieder richtig fahren, letzten Leistungsstand erreichen und dann endlich Intervalle. Wird auch Zeit 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @@google ... machste schon richtig mim Mainradweg, wo is der LMB Eintrag war gerade am überlegen  Na auch egal, war mir eigentlich eh zu früh


Ich hatte den Eintrag gegen 20:00 Uhr rausgeschmissen, weil ich bis zu meiner Tour nicht mehr online gehen wollte und außerdem so ohne Zeitvorgabe starten konnte.

Freut mich, daß es auffem Hahnenkamm so gut ging und Ihr Euren Spass hattet  Während meiner Tour dachte ich nur, daß es gut war nicht mitzufahren weil ich schon so mit mir zu kämpfen hatte.

So das wars erst mal. Guds Nächtle


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Februar 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Barracuda_de: die Eisdiele habe ich mir gleich mal im GPS gespeichert


 
Freud mich das es euch in der Eisdiele gefallen hat!

Danke an Ippie, für die Einladung   und für den schönen Showakt.

Sakir, deine Tour fahren wir auch noch, nur keine Angst.

An alle, schade das ihr keine Zeit, Lust oder Angst hattet, denn so guten Schnee bekommt man nicht alle Tage in der "Schickeria" äh Hahnenkamm  

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute die Heimat hat mich wieder und was seh ich alles voller Schnee das darf ja nicht war sein 

Also in Malle wars so lala das Wetter war nicht richtig schlecht aber auch nicht richtig gut das einzige was gut war es war immer recht angenehm warm zumindest so das man sich nicht den Arsch abgefroren hat wie hier.

So nun mal zu plan den ich gefahren bin am ersten Tag war ich 5 std unterwegs am 2ten auch 5 dann Tags drauf 2 std laufen. Den vierten Tag bin ich 3 std Grundlagenintervalle gefahren und abends 1 std gelaufen dann bin ich 4 1/2 std Grundlagenintervalle gefahren und abends wieder 1 std gelaufen. Am Freitags sollte dann ne 6std Einheit KBG1 folgen die ich aber leider sauesen lassen musste da es den ganzen Tag wie aus Eimern geregnet hatte. Am Samstag bin ich dann morgens nochmal 1 3/4 std gelaufen. Allws in allem wars soch eigentlich recht gut die Insel war noch nicht so ganz überlagert mit Radfahrern, die kommen jetzt diese Woche erst und die kommenden 2 Wochen dann ist da die Hölle los 20 000 RoadRacer auf den Straßen Mallorcas zum größten Teil alle bei Hürzeler. 

Ich bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit nur flach gefahren hab ja einiges nach zu holen für die Berge hätte es noch nicht gereicht, sind aber mal mit dem Auto oben gewesen einfach traumhaft. Und das Cap Formentor wo Ihr hin wolltet ist echt erst der Anfang in die Andere richting da gets erst richtig zu Sache einfach Traumhaft Passstraßen Serpentinen und Abfahrten. Also da muß ich (mit besserer Leistung) unbedingt nochmal hin.

Aber auch im Landesinnren ist es einfach super Straßen die Menschelehr sind.

Unser Hotel war auch super und der Ausgangspunkt Alcudia ist fast optimal Traumhaft Ruhig um diese Jahrezeit. Der strand war direkt hinter dem Hotel abends wenn wir da gejoggt sind hat danach alles super salzig geschmeckt überall Palmen und Meer einfach klasse. Nur die Temp. hätte wie gesagt soch ein klein wening höher sien können.







			
				Principia schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal hier  (das rechts im bild bist doch, oder?)


 
Hallo Prinzipia, ja das auf dem Bild rechts nach hinten versetzt das bin ich. Das Bild hatten Sie aber schon mal drin in ner Sommerausgabe 04. Ich glaub ich muß mal an meiner Person rechte anmelden


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in Malle wars so lala das Wetter war nicht richtig schlecht aber auch nicht richtig gut das einzige was gut war es war immer recht angenehm warm zumindest so das man sich nicht den Arsch abgefroren hat wie hier.
> 
> [snip]
> Allws in allem wars soch eigentlich recht gut die Insel war noch nicht so ganz überlagert mit Radfahrern, die kommen jetzt diese Woche erst und die kommenden 2 Wochen dann ist da die Hölle los 20 000 RoadRacer auf den Straßen Mallorcas zum größten Teil alle bei Hürzeler.


Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Hab mich spontan für ein Sonderangebot Mitte März entschieden. Eine Woche mit Flug, Hotel HP, Transfers etc. für 399.-.
Ich war noch nie im März auf Malle, muss ja echt der Ober-Radfahrer-Auflauf dann sein. 



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Cap Formentor wo Ihr hin wolltet ist echt erst der Anfang in die Andere richting da gets erst richtig zu Sache einfach Traumhaft Passstraßen Serpentinen und Abfahrten. Also da muß ich (mit besserer Leistung) unbedingt nochmal hin.


Wir hatten mal im September für drei Tage Räder ausgeliehen und sind u.a. zum Cap und zum Kloster LLuc hoch. Das obere Bild in meinem "Profil" ist von dort. Würde/werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Für mich aber nur mit dreifach Kettenblatt mit Freude fahrbar...   




			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Hotel war auch super und der Ausgangspunkt Alcudia ist fast optimal Traumhaft Ruhig um diese Jahrezeit.


In welchem Hotel warste denn?





			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Prinzipia, ja das auf dem Bild rechts nach hinten versetzt das bin ich. Das Bild hatten Sie aber schon mal drin in ner Sommerausgabe 04. Ich glaub ich muß mal an meiner Person rechte anmelden


Du hast ein "Recht am eigenen Bild". Aber was bringts? Du könntest ihnen verbieten, das Bild zu drucken. That´s it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Hab mich spontan für ein Sonderangebot Mitte März entschieden. Eine Woche mit Flug, Hotel HP, Transfers etc. für 399.-.
> ...
> Wir hatten mal im September für drei Tage Räder ausgeliehen und sind u.a. zum Cap und zum Kloster LLuc hoch. Das obere Bild in meinem "Profil" ist von dort. Würde/werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Für mich aber nur mit dreifach Kettenblatt mit Freude fahrbar...


  ... erzähl mal mehr. Von .. bis ... wohin.   Will evtl. auch nochmal spontan auf die Insel. Vielleicht hätt ich dann auch wieder ein Grund mich bei der Eiszeit aufs Rad zu schwingen  

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... erzähl mal mehr. Von .. bis ... wohin.   Will evtl. auch nochmal spontan auf die Insel. Vielleicht hätt ich dann auch wieder ein Grund mich bei der Eiszeit aufs Rad zu schwingen
> 
> Erdi01


Vom 17.3.-24.3. in Puerto Alcudia. Das ist grade vor Ostern. Bin zufällig drauf gestossen. Ich kenn den Anbieter auch nicht und lass mich überraschen.

Wär aber toll, wenn noch jemand vom Thread da ist.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Vom 17.3.-24.3. in Puerto Alcudia. Das ist grade vor Ostern. Bin zufällig drauf gestossen. Ich kenn den Anbieter auch nicht und lass mich überraschen.
> 
> Wär aber toll, wenn noch jemand vom Thread da ist.


Oh mann ... grübel ... da haste ein Link gepostet  

Ich nehm an Du bist mit Freund unten - richtig? Und mit eigenem RR oder leihst Du/Ihr? Ich würd wenn wieder das Eigene nehmen.

Findet sich noch Jemand hier im Thread der mit mir ein DZ teilt um den EZ-Zuschlag zu umgehen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (28. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätt ich dann auch wieder ein Grund mich bei der Eiszeit aufs Rad zu schwingen


Dann buch mal schnell und bau am besten gleich morgen Deine Grundlage mit mir am Main auf  

Treffpunkt: Fähre in Seligenstadt um 17:45 Uhr !! Falls noch jemand Interesse hat: Beim Shooters bin ich gegen 17:10 Uhr.

Bitte pünktlich sein bei der Kälte  

Je nachdem wie kalt es ist, fahr ich allerdings nur Zwei, 2,5 oder 3 Stunden

Also bis Morsche


----------



## yakko (28. Februar 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mann ... grübel ... da haste ein Link gepostet
> 
> Ich nehm an Du bist mit Freund unten - richtig? Und mit eigenem RR oder leihst Du/Ihr? Ich würd wenn wieder das Eigene nehmen.
> 
> ...



ach, ihr weckt ja schon wieder Wünsche - aber das ist ja grade vor Ostern, da würde ich wiederkommen und gleich noch mal nach Berlin fahren...


----------



## tboy0709 (28. Februar 2005)

@ BlackTrek

Wow das ist aber super günstig das würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Ja also in den nächsten vier Woche soll die Insel nur so überlagert sein von Rennern ob das dann aber noch so schön und entspannend ist zum fahren geschweige denn zu trainieren ist dann halt die frage ne Gaudi oder Erfahrung isses aber alle mal.

Wir waren im Hotel Viva Golf im Port Alcudia 

Ja das Cap und überhaupt die ganzen Passstraßen sind einfach ein Traum für Radfahrer. Aber mein derzeitiger Leistungsstand hätte eine Tour dorthin nicht zu gelassen bzw wäre wenig sinnvoll gewesen. Denn wie Du sicherlich schon mitbekommen hast bin ich sehr stark wettkampf orientiernt und darauf hin ist mein Training dann auch abgestimmt. Da sind dann auserplanmäßige Fahrten eher ne seltenheit. 
Für mich besteht eben der reiz beim Radfahren darin besser zu werden und mit mit anderen im Wettkampf zu messen, für einige mag das vielleicht ein wenig merkwürdig sein der Drang danach sich unbedingt messen zu müssen mit anderen aber es ist ja auch ein messen der eigenen Kräfte seiner Ausdauer und Willenskraft sich zurchzubeisen am Rande seiner eigenen Leistungfähigkeit.

Leider bleibt dabei das klassische Touren fahren eben ein bisschen auf der Strecke. Einfach mal fahren und hier und da mal ne Pause einlegen ist da eben nicht drin. Wenn ich 4 5 oder 6 std fahr dann fahr ich die dann eben auch ohne irgendwo Pause oder sonstiges immer mit einem Auge auf dem Pulsmesser. 

Aber solange es mir spaß macht ist das für mich in Ordnung.

Ach ja das mit dem Bild war ja nur ein Scherz von Mir aus können die mich noch auch 10 Ausgaben drucken


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Februar 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ BlackTrek
> Für mich besteht eben der reiz beim Radfahren darin besser zu werden und mit mit anderen im Wettkampf zu messen, für einige mag das vielleicht ein wenig merkwürdig sein der Drang danach sich unbedingt messen zu müssen mit anderen aber es ist ja auch ein messen der eigenen Kräfte seiner Ausdauer und Willenskraft sich zurchzubeisen am Rande seiner eigenen Leistungfähigkeit.



Doch doch, das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Es ist halt immer die Frage, was man bereit ist, dafür zu investieren. Und ob man glaubt, dass es sich lohnt...

Wenn ich ganz bewusst wählen könnte zwischen einer schönen aber zu schweren Radtour oder 3 Plätze besser beim Marathon, dann würde ich halt eher die Tour fahren. Wen interessiert schon, ob ich auf Platz 58 oder 61 ankomme? Würden wir jetzt übr Platz 2 statt 5 reden, säh die Welt natürlich anders aus!


----------



## yakko (1. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Findet sich noch Jemand hier im Thread der mit mir ein DZ teilt um den EZ-Zuschlag zu umgehen
> 
> Erdi01



und Volker, besteht immer noch Interesse?
Ich bin beinahe dabei... habe schon mal angefragt was die für Räder verleihen und wieviel Plätze noch vorhanden sind, kam aber noch keine Antwort.
Urlaub würde bei mir sicherlich klappen, nur mit dem Wetter mache ich mir Sorgen...

René


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> und Volker, besteht immer noch Interesse?
> Ich bin beinahe dabei... habe schon mal angefragt was die für Räder verleihen und wieviel Plätze noch vorhanden sind, kam aber noch keine Antwort.
> Urlaub würde bei mir sicherlich klappen, nur mit dem Wetter mache ich mir Sorgen...
> 
> René


Ja auf jeden Fall wäre ich dabei  Das Wetter ist auch das einzige was mich noch vom buchen abhält. Hatte jetzt vor bis kurz vor Termin zu warten und dann je nach Wettervorhersage zu buchen oder halt nicht. Halt auf die Gefahr hin, dass nix mehr geht.

Poste wenn die sich bei Dir gemeldet haben  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (2. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja auf jeden Fall wäre ich dabei  Das Wetter ist auch das einzige was mich noch vom buchen abhält. Hatte jetzt vor bis kurz vor Termin zu warten und dann je nach Wettervorhersage zu buchen oder halt nicht. Halt auf die Gefahr hin, dass nix mehr geht.
> 
> Poste wenn die sich bei Dir gemeldet haben
> 
> Erdi01



Die haben noch gestern nacht geantwortet (22:13) - scheint also bei denen nebenbei zu laufen.
Es sind noch 2 Plätze frei, die Leihräder sind deren eigene, sind aber schon einige Rahmengrößen in dem Zeitraum nicht mehr verfügbar.
Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte welche Rahmengröße ich im Januar genommen habe...
Aber mbike scheint auch nach Alcudia zu liefern, und sicherlich gibt es in Alcudia auch noch andere Verleiher. Vielleicht hast du ja noch was?

Tja, ist jetzt die Frage ob wir einfach auf gutes Wetter hoffen, so kann es ja nicht weitergehen dort unten   
Auf jeden Fall werde ich dort nicht buchen bevor ich ein Rad sicher habe, egal ob bei denen oder von einem anderen Verleih.
Daher werde ich mich mal um die passende Rahmengröße kümmern und bei nochmal dort anfragen, gleichzeitig auch noch mal die Abflug- und Ankunftszeit für Frankfurt erfragen.

René


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte welche Rahmengröße ich im Januar genommen habe...


Miß Deine Beinlänge und multipliziere mit 0.665 dann haste Deine Rahmengröße. Für ein Leihrad lang die Methode.


			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ist jetzt die Frage ob wir einfach auf gutes Wetter hoffen, so kann es ja nicht weitergehen dort unten
> Auf jeden Fall werde ich dort nicht buchen bevor ich ein Rad sicher habe, egal ob bei denen oder von einem anderen Verleih.
> René


In Alcudia is der Hürzeler und glaube auch Luxcom. Letztere scheinen auch nicht so unverschämt mit den Preisen zu sein, falls die letzten Plätze vergeben sein sollten.

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (2. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> In Alcudia is der Hürzeler und glaube auch Luxcom.



Also Links posten oder was???    

Naja, würd mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn Ihr auch hinfahrt, auch teils unbekannterweise  .

Und was das Wetter angeht sind 12 Grad plus doch besser als der Dauerfrost hier, oder?

Sonja


----------



## yakko (2. März 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Und was das Wetter angeht sind 12 Grad plus doch besser als der Dauerfrost hier, oder?
> 
> Sonja



Da hast du recht, aber wer weiß wie es in 2 Wochen dort aussieht 

Jedenfalls scheint es sich sowieso erledigt zu haben, jetzt ist nur noch ein Platz frei - oder hast du schon gebucht, Erdi?

René


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du recht, aber wer weiß wie es in 2 Wochen dort aussieht
> 
> Jedenfalls scheint es sich sowieso erledigt zu haben, jetzt ist nur noch ein Platz frei - oder hast du schon gebucht, Erdi?
> 
> René


Nö, ich bin das nicht. Hatt vielleicht Einer heimlich nen Platz geklaut. Aber wenn wir wirklich wollen kommen wir auch runter. Ich denke in Alcudia findet sich immer noch ein Quartier und nen Flug wirds auch geben. Ist halt ne Preisfrage. Und auf Touren sind wir nicht angewiesen, das hatt im Janauar auch gut geklappt oder wir radeln einfach einer bzw. der Blacktrak-Gruppe hinterher  

Aber ... ob Malle oder nicht ... muß ich mal wieder ne längere Runde fahren. Fahr im Moment immer nur so 1,5 bis 2 Stunden. Dafür halt fast "Voll Kanne" bis die Lunge gefriert   Wer hat Lust auf 6 Std. Fahrzeit am WE. Denke da witterungsbedingt an Back Drive Miltebersch   

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2005)

ich nochmal. 

Hab auf der Seite von Sport-Aktivreisen den regulären Preis gefunden  459,-- für die Woche ... glaub ich zumindest. Wäre vielleicht ja auch noch ne Möglichkeit. Vorausgesetzt da is was frei.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (2. März 2005)

Alles Mist.

Ich werde morgen da noch mal anfragen, ob sie noch Plätze für 2 Personen haben, mal schaun was sie sagen. Wenn ja, würde ich einfach für dich mit zusagen. Meine Rahmengröße haben sie für den Zeitraum auf jedenfall noch.
Damit ist mein Jahresurlaub dann zwar verplant, aber was solls.

Wenn das nicht klappt, müssen wir noch mal sehen.

René


----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Mist.
> 
> Ich werde morgen da noch mal anfragen, ob sie noch Plätze für 2 Personen haben, mal schaun was sie sagen. Wenn ja, würde ich einfach für dich mit zusagen. René


is O.K. Falls es noch klappt einmal Radtransport für mich bitte mitbuchen  

Erdi01


----------



## Edith L. (3. März 2005)

@Eisbären
Sacht mal, Ihr wollt ja dieses Jahr ein paar bikespochtliche Veranstaltungen mitnehmen. Ich wollte damit schon im April im Kellerwald anfangen.
Da stellt sich natürlich bei der Anmeldung die Frage, unter welchem Verein, Team, Motto etc man startet.
Wäre es denn andenkenswert den Spirit des Teams Eisbären über den WP hinaus in solchen Melde- und natürlich auch Ergebnislisten  fortzuführen?

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Lupo (3. März 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisbären
> Sacht mal, Ihr wollt ja dieses Jahr ein paar bikespochtliche Veranstaltungen mitnehmen. Ich wollte damit schon im April im Kellerwald anfangen.
> Da stellt sich natürlich bei der Anmeldung die Frage, unter welchem Verein, Team, Motto etc man startet.
> Wäre es denn andenkenswert den Spirit des Teams Eisbären über den WP hinaus in solchen Melde- und natürlich auch Ergebnislisten  fortzuführen?
> ...


gute idee, eddie  obwohl ich net so wirklich der rennfahrer hier im thread bin  befasse ich mich doch ernsthaft mit der teilnahme an einer spochtlichen veranstaltung  und im team wärn auch noch plätze frei


----------



## Sakir (4. März 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee, eddie  obwohl ich net so wirklich der rennfahrer hier im thread bin  befasse ich mich doch ernsthaft mit der teilnahme an einer spochtlichen veranstaltung  und im team wärn auch noch plätze frei


Bike around the clock ! 
na hoffentlich ist das Wetter bis dahin besser   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Bike around the clock !
> na hoffentlich ist das Wetter bis dahin besser
> 
> Michael


so so ... rund um die Uhr fahren wollen ... und was is mim WE  

Ich hab wieder ein Grund für lange Touren zumindest die nächsten beiden WE. 

@Yakko, Google, all ... keine Lust oder Zeit auf Miltenberg, muß ich allein fahren  

@BlackTrek ... Du wirst uns wohl ertragen müssen      

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (4. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Yakko, Google, all ... keine Lust oder Zeit auf Miltenberg, muß ich allein fahren



hmm, für Sonntag könnte ich mich breitschlagen lassen



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTrek ... Du wirst uns wohl ertragen müssen
> Erdi01



jenau - das bringt ja noch mal Punkte im WP 

yakko


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, für Sonntag könnte ich mich breitschlagen lassen


mir solls recht sein, SA oder SO is mir egal. Schön wenn Jemand mitkommt  


			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> jenau - das bringt ja noch mal Punkte im WP
> 
> yakko


Hmmm ... stimmt ... wie nennt man das _*ENDSPURT WINTERPOKAL*_  

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (5. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTrek ... Du wirst uns wohl ertragen müssen
> Erdi01


Hey gut!   

Vielleicht komm ich auch Sonntag nach Miltenberg mit, bin noch nicht ganz sicher. Wann wollt ihr denn starten?


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hey gut!
> 
> Vielleicht komm ich auch Sonntag nach Miltenberg mit, bin noch nicht ganz sicher. Wann wollt ihr denn starten?


Na ich schlag mal 10:00 Uhr Start HU/Shooters vor. Ich start um die Zeit in Dtz. und wäre dann 10:45 Seligenstadt/Fähre, dann gehts zusammen weiter. In Miltenberg die obligatorische Cappu-Pause im Back Drive und wieder zurück.

Ich hab mal ein LMB Eintrag gemacht.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (5. März 2005)

@ Erdi, Yakko und BlackTrek 

Hey ich wünsch euch dreien viel Spaß im Malle und hoffe für euch daß das Wetter besser ist wenn Ihr unten seit denn ich weiß das es nichts frustrierenderes gibt als wenns dann regnet oder eisig kalt ist obwohl man sich was anderes erhofft hat. Aber bis Ihr fahrt hat sich das Wetter bestimmt wieder normalisiert, das hoffe ich auch inständig für hier denn ich kann diesen weißen Scheisdreck nicht mehr sehen. Und das Termometer könnte wenigstens mal so angenehme 10 Grad zeigen aber bitte im plusbereich   

Gestern hab ich mal mein MTB sauber gemacht, denn es war immer noch dreckig vom letzten Mara *schäm* Ich hab mal alles auseinander gebaut da ich auch ne neue Gabel eingebaut hab (Fox Terralogic ich bin schon tierisch gespannt). Man nicht nur das es scheiß kalt ist und ecklig draußen nein das ganze Fett und Ol der Gabel ist so richtig zäh von dem kalten scheiß Wetter alles geht richtig schwergängig, ich bin halt auch schon ne weile nicht mehr mit dem MTB gefahren so das es nur in der Kalten Garage steht und eben richtig eingefroren ist.

Man wir haben doch Meterologischen Frühling wo bitte zum Teufel bleibt der denn. Die ganze Woche wars wenigsten Sonnenschein Tagsüber auch wenns eisig kalt war aber immerhin, nur leider isses eben noch nicht lang genug hell am Abends und dann wollt ich heute und morgen draußen fahren und was seh ich als ich heut morgen aus dem Fenster schaue schon wieder geschneit. Man das ist doch nicht zum aushalten.


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. März 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal alles auseinander gebaut da ich auch ne neue Gabel eingebaut hab (Fox Terralogic ich bin schon tierisch gespannt).


 
Hi Tboy,

was machst du de mit deiner SID?

Den Spass mit dem auseinander Bauen habe ich in den nächsten Tagen auch . Ab für die neue Saison einen neuen Unterbau mit meinem Hoflieferanten klar gemacht.  

Danke nach Großkrotzenburg und in den Rodgau. 

So genug erzählt

Ciao


----------



## BlackTrek (5. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich schlag mal 10:00 Uhr Start HU/Shooters vor. Ich start um die Zeit in Dtz. und wäre dann 10:45 Seligenstadt/Fähre, dann gehts zusammen weiter. In Miltenberg die obligatorische Cappu-Pause im Back Drive und wieder zurück.
> 
> Ich hab mal ein LMB Eintrag gemacht.
> 
> Erdi01


Also ich werd mich dann mal um 10:00 am Shooters blicken lassen. Und dann schauen wir mal. Wenn Ihr mir zu schnell seid, werd ich nur einen Teil mitkommen. Ausserdem muss ich um ca. 17:00 wieder zuhause sein.


Bis morsche

Sonja


----------



## SteelManni (5. März 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tboy,
> 
> was machst du de mit deiner SID?
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all,  
@ barracuda, na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, mit welchem edlen Teil Du demnächst auftauchst!?!  
Machs nich so spannend 
Wenn Du fertig bist, sollten wir mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen!  
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Lupo (5. März 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> @ barracuda, na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, mit welchem edlen Teil Du demnächst auftauchst!?!
> Machs nich so spannend
> Wenn Du fertig bist, sollten wir mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen!
> ...


da bin ich auch mal gespannt  , ich hab meins schon


----------



## Miss Marple (5. März 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich auch mal gespannt  , ich hab meins schon


ich auch   ich auch

danke, Günther


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2005)

@Bad Offenbach ... schöne Räder   aber was sind das für Gestallten dazwischen  

Na dann findet Euch morgen früh um 10 mal in HU oder später in Seligenstadt ein zur Begutachtung  

Erdi01


----------



## Kwi-Schan (5. März 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch   ich auch
> 
> danke, Günther



Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den neuen Bikes Ihr zwei - endlich mal mit 'nert ordentlichen Gabel 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. März 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch   ich auch
> 
> danke, Günther


 
Wenn ich es aufgebaut habe will ich auch so ein Bild. 
Es passt auch in die Staffel, ist aber nur das Hardtail

Caio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (6. März 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werd mich dann mal um 10:00 am Shooters blicken lassen. Und dann schauen wir mal. Wenn Ihr mir zu schnell seid, werd ich nur einen Teil mitkommen. Ausserdem muss ich um ca. 17:00 wieder zuhause sein.
> 
> 
> Bis morsche
> ...





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bad Offenbach ... schöne Räder   aber was sind das für Gestallten dazwischen
> 
> Na dann findet Euch morgen früh um 10 mal in HU oder später in Seligenstadt ein zur Begutachtung
> 
> ...



Hi,

in Anbetracht der späten Stunde muss mal sehen wie ich morgen aus dem Bett komme und wie das Wetter ist, bin ggf. 10 Uhr am Shooters. Falls es mal wieder später wird (was bei mir ja leider nicht die Ausnahme ist) starte ich evtl. auch erst in Seligenstadt, ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall noch mal was posten, so dass keiner auf mich umsonst warten muss.
D.h. solange von mir hier nichts drin steht könnt ihr davon ausgehen dass ich nicht dabei bin. Für den Notfall bin ich auch unter 0177/sieben sechs sechs fünf acht acht sechs zu erreichen 

yakko

dith: was ist eigentlich mit Google, Sakir und Ippie, seit Tagen spüre ich eine gewisse Inaktivität, der Winter wird euch doch wohl nicht in die Knie gezwungen haben...


----------



## Sakir (6. März 2005)

Ahoi,
da wünsche ich den beiden "Bad Offenbacher" mal alles gute mit ihren neuen edlen teilen....   *neid*



			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> dith: was ist eigentlich mit Google, Sakir und Ippie, seit Tagen spüre ich eine gewisse Inaktivität, der Winter wird euch doch wohl nicht in die Knie gezwungen haben...



ach iwo, nur irgendwie im moment wenig Zeit, nachdem nun endlich alle Kinder wieder Gesund sind, hat es meine Frau mit Herpes geplättet.. so schlimm, das wir gestern ins Krankenhaus gefahren sind....      

Ansonsten ist alles beim alten, meien aktivitäten sind nachwievor gleich, nur ich beschränke sie imo auf das weniger Zeitintensive / Kälte unabhängige joggen ! war schon verdammt kalt diese Woche bei -10C°.....

wünsche allen viel Spass auf den Spurrillen bis Miltenberg   

Michael


----------



## yakko (6. März 2005)

ok, ich werde einfach mal schaun wie es am Main läuft, versuche 10 Uhr am Shooters zu sein


----------



## laufand (6. März 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich auch mal gespannt  , ich hab meins schon



Heh Lupo und Miss Marple!!!

Dicken Glückwunsch zum Super-Bike.
Tja, seit Anfang des Jahres hab ich auch ein Neues (als Rahmenkit):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1675931&postcount=135

Wenn dieser Winter doch mal seinen kalten Atem ausgehaucht hat - wahrscheinlich so im Juni  , sollten wir mal eine gemeinsame Raid-Tour ins Auge fassen   

Bis dahin erstmal Viel Spass

Andreas


----------



## Andreas (6. März 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch   ich auch
> 
> danke, Günther



Glückwunsch @Bad Offenbach zu den tollen Bikes.

 

Lupo, Du hast bestimmt wieder eine spezial Narbe montiert bekommen, damit Du Miss Marple nicht davonfährst, oder?

   

Also bis dann demnächst auf der Piste...


----------



## Lupo (6. März 2005)

danke erstmal für die vielen glückwünsche  



			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es aufgebaut habe will ich auch so ein Bild.
> Es passt auch in die Staffel, ist aber nur das Hardtail
> 
> Caio


mach ich gern, achim. musst mir nur vorher bescheid sagen ob ich claudia schiffer zur künstlerischen bereicherung der bilder buchen soll    
un was heisst hier: *nur Hardtail*? es gilt immer noch der Leitsatz:


			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Denn es gilt immer noch: Die Wahrheit liegt im Hardtail. Man muss es nur fahren können


und damit haste ja, wie ich unlängst feststellen konnte wirklich kein problem  

@Andreas: neee, das ist hoffentlich kein so´n trainingsbremsrad wode auch bergab noch feste reintreten musst und martina sich zu hause dann wundert dass ich klatschnass geschwitzt bin und doppelt soviel gesoffen hab wie sie, sonst gibts beim günther feste       

@laufand:naja, so lang wirds hoffentlich net mehr dauern, hab ja schon entzugserscheinungen  aber mit der typenbeschänkung sollte man net so ernst nehmen, sonst ist ja keiner da um unsere geilen bikes zu bestaunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. März 2005)

_*  HELP  * _  

umringt von lauter Fusions ... 

... na egal wenn Ihr ein 1,5" Steuerrohr hättet könntet Ihr auch ne gescheite Gabel einbauen  

Und als nächstes steht ein Caad5 Frame zum Verkauf  

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (6. März 2005)

@Miss Marple & Lupo,  

meinen Glückwunsch zu den Raid's!
Da habt Ihr ne gute Wahl getroffen, nachdem Ihr ja schon ausgiebig
Probe gefahren seit.  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## tboy0709 (6. März 2005)

@ Lupo und Miss Marple schöne Räder  

@ Barracuda die Sid bau ich bei Kati ins Rad ein und kann sie dann auf Abruf wieder bei mir einbauen wenn nötig oder gewollt, aber ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Fox wenns wärmer ist dann kann ich die Gabel auch mal richtig auf mein Gewicht einstellen was bei dem Terralogic ja unbedingt von nöten ist das möglichts genau zu machen aber der erste Eindruck den ich hatte nach dem einbau als ich mal kurz den einen oder andren Bordstein breitlings genommen habe wow super kompfortabel viel besser als die Sid ähmmm um welten wollte ich sagen


----------



## BlackTrek (6. März 2005)

Wo wir bei der Tour heute festgestellt haben, dass der genaue Verlauf der Hohen Strasse nicht allgemein bekannt ist, dachte ich mir, ich biet mich auch mal als Guide an.

Start am Sonntag um 11:00 an der L3209 oben in Bergen-Enkheim und dann bis Altwiedermus und die Ronneburg hoch. Da ich keinen wirklich schönen Alternativ-Weg zurück kenne, geht´s dann einfach den gleichen Weg wieder zurück.

Hier der zugehörige LMB Eintrag.

Die neuen Raids werden sich sicher unterfordert fühlen, sind aber dennoch höchst willkommen!


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> _*  HELP  *_
> 
> umringt von lauter Fusions ...
> 
> ...


 


Hi Erdi,

Hyperlinks in der Artikelbeschreibung kosten glaube ich neuerdings Strafe bei Ebay!

Ciao


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. März 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> un was heisst hier: *nur Hardtail*? es gilt immer noch der Leitsatz:
> und damit haste ja, wie ich unlängst feststellen konnte wirklich kein problem


 
Danke für die Blumen und auch von mir noch mal tolle Räder  

Ach so und die Betonung lag auf "Das Hardtail" laut zweimaligen Test in der BSN ist das Slash der Hammer.

http://www.fusion-bikes.de/emax_pages/tests_slash.php3

Ciao


----------



## KillerN (6. März 2005)

Guten Abend ihr Biker   

Habe mein Bike auch mal was neues spendiert.

Besitzte jetzt die 04er Psychlo SL, spricht besser an, aber wirklich angetan hats mir der Lockout.   

Meine 540er Shimano Klickis sind auch schon am weg ...

Leider komme ich wegen der Schule gerade nett so wirklich zum Biken, da die Lehrer meinen müssten alle Arbeiten in 2 Wochen schreiben zu müssen   

Wie auch immer, man sieht sich ...

P.S.: Ist es normal das mein Hinterrad schneller zum stehen kommt als das Vorderrad ?


----------



## Andreas (6. März 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend ihr Biker
> 
> P.S.: Ist es normal das mein Hinterrad schneller zum stehen kommt als das Vorderrad ?



Da ist das meiste Gewicht drauf. Sei froh ... in Dreieichenhain ist damals Dein Vorderrad eher zum stehen gekommen. Das war nicht so gut


----------



## KillerN (6. März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist das meiste Gewicht drauf. Sei froh ... in Dreieichenhain ist damals Dein Vorderrad eher zum stehen gekommen. Das war nicht so gut



Du meinst meinen Überschlag ?   

Da wollte ich doch nur mal meine Bremsen testen


----------



## maixle (7. März 2005)

Gudde,

@Miss_Marple, Lupo: ...wunderschöne Teile und so toll ins Szene gesetzt (eine sehr gute Wahl) ...neben dem Element und dem Slayer das beste ausgewachsene Fully, was derzeit auf dem Planeten rumfährt...aber trotzdem bin ich sehr enttäuscht, dass Ihr das "Ufer" gewechselt habt...Weicheier  ...
(muss ich doch jetzt sagen, oder...)

Ist das übrigens eine Fox TALAS an Eurem Rad? Wenn ja, ein super Teil.

@Barracuda: ...Nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an Barracuda, der unserer "Religion" treu bleibt, obwohl er ja nicht mehr dem Gotte Crom huldigt  . Aber auch hier eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen.

@Erdi: ...ist eine super Gabel. Sieht aber nur richtig gut an einem "Kanonental " aus. Die Fox passt da schon sehr gut dran.

...Da nun demnächst soviele neue Teile rumfahren, die von jedem ausgiebig begutachtet werden müssen, ist es ja wohl unbedingt notwendig, wieder eine gemeinsame Tour (...gemütliche) zu lancieren. Wie siehts aus mit kommendem Sonntag? Samstag könnte bei mir eng werden.

@Kwi-Schan: Melde Dich mal kurz bitte bei mir...

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Kona rockz and GT rulez.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (7. März 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

bei mir ist gerade wegen Arbeitsüberhäufung das Privatleben ausgeschaltet. 

Erst mal Glückwunsch zu den Neuen Vehicles, Die Bikes sehen schon super aus. Die Gabel würde mir auch gefallen. Gut das Ihr Fotos gemacht habt, weil so schön sehen die nach der ersten Tour nicht mehr aus. Besonders bei diesem Wetter.

Ich bin die letzte Woche (bis auf Samstag) gejoggt und am Samstag habe ich einen Familienbesuch mit dem radln kombiniert und bin von Freigericht in den Taunus /Bad Soden) gefahren. Das Wetter war ja wieder zum  :kotz:  
Und selbst auf asphaltierter Strecke habe ich mich ordentlich eingewutzt.  Schon Interessant. 500 m trocken, dann ein Stück Match ohne Ende und danach komplett verschneit und vereist und exterm schwierig zu fahren. Aber die Wettertendenz scheint ja nach oben zu gehen. Auf jeden Fall in den oberen einstelligen Plusbereich. 

Das nächste WE schau ich mal ins LMB

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (7. März 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...Da nun demnächst soviele neue Teile rumfahren, die von jedem ausgiebig begutachtet werden müssen, ist es ja wohl unbedingt notwendig, wieder eine gemeinsame Tour (...gemütliche) zu lancieren. Wie siehts aus mit kommendem Sonntag? ....


moin christoph, kannst ja ma hier gucken.....


----------



## Hugo (7. März 2005)

Hidiliho

Trainingslager is fuer erste rum, erstes rennen in der saison lief auch ganz gut, nachher wird das rad zum flughafen gebracht und mittwoch gehts nach kapstadt.

@all
wie siehts mit nem stammtisch anfang april aus?

@tboy
hat das mit dem LD termin geklappt? hab die zwei sms geschickt aber keine antwort bekommen...hast du die sms erhalten? (gibt hier immer wieder probleme damit)

sonst will ich ma ga ni so viel schreiben....reicht ja dass ihr euch hier den wolf schreibt  

Gruesse aus dem sonnigen suedafrika


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> Hyperlinks in der Artikelbeschreibung kosten glaube ich neuerdings Strafe bei Ebay!
> 
> Ciao


Hmmm   ... davon hab ich noch nix gehört. Na in "Bau" werd ich hoffentlich nich müssen  


			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi: ...ist eine super Gabel. Sieht aber nur richtig gut an einem "Kanonental " aus. Die Fox passt da schon sehr gut dran.
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> Maixle
> Kona rockz and GT rulez.


Richtig ... und passt ausschließlich ins C'dale. Gibt nur ganz ganz wenige Sonderanfertigungen mit 1.5" Steuerrohr zur Aufnahme einer Lefty oder Fatty. So baut auf Wunsch z.B. Voitl jeden Rahmen mit 1.5" Steuerrohr. Aber dehnen fliegen die Rahmen auch so schon um die Ohren was geschieht dann erst mit Lefty drinn  Die Lefty gilt tech. als Doppelbrückengabel und ist bekanntermassen die steifste Konstruktion am Markt und stellt somit extrem hohe Anforderungen an ein Steuerrohr. Das ist für mich der Hauptgrund weshalb so wenig Rahmenbauer das anbieten. Stichwort: Produkthaftung. Für mich steht Lefty und Fatty tech. klar an erster Stelle. Aber dann kommt für mich Fox und falls ich irgendwann mal einen Frame mit "normalem" Steuerrohr fahren würde dann wäre da eine Fox drinnen. Seidern CD hatt es bis dahin geschafft "ihr System" auf 1 1/8" zu schrumpfen was sie aber bislang nicht so richtig hinbekommen haben. Gut für Rock Schrott, Mazzo, Fox und Konsorten  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. März 2005)

Hallo und guten Morgen

ich muß mich ja mal wieder melden auch wenn wir uns schon heuteabend wegen der Trikotauswahl für unseren Hanauthread treffen. Tolle Sache, freue mich schon auf das Trikot was ich natürlich so oft wie möglich repräsentieren werde.

@ Lupo, Miss Marple @ Da habt Ihr Euch ja tolle Bikes zugelegt   Mein erster Gedanke war : "So eins hätt ich auch gern"

Dieses WE war ich nochmal zum Ski fahren mit ein paar Freunden..Non Stop von Morgens bis abends geheizt und dann noch Apres Ski und Nightlife bis in die Puppen.   War mal wieder bitternötig  Mein Material ist jetzt endlich verheizt, neue geile Skier und Schuhe schon wieder eingekauft  

Jetzt muß ich mal wieder langsam mit dem Biken warm werden und hoff Ihr seht's für Euch genauso...Die Motivation hat ja wegen des Wetters stark nachgelassen...Wir sollten uns aber nicht unterkriegen lasen und eben gemeinsam leiden, also sprich: "GEMEINSAM TOUREN"

Fürs WE gibts ja schon ein Angebot von BlackTrek wo ich voraussichtlich mitfahren werde...

@[email protected] Ist die Tour auch mit einem Cross fahrbar ? Oder zuviel Schlammpassagen ?

@ Sakir @ Fährst Du schon von Hanau aus ? Wir könnten gemeinsam losstarten  *Frage 1:* Wieviel Uhr ? *Frage 2:* Wieviel Kilometer dann ?

@ All @ Morgen sieht's mit dem Wetter doch eigentlich ganz gut aus: Nicht soo kalt und vor allem kein Regen. Zum Einfahren und Muskel lockern wollt ich so circa 3 Stunden am Main lang grooven. Wenn noch jemand mitfährt vielleicht noch ein bisserl länger. Hat jemand Interesse ??? BITTE MELDE DICH !! 

Tschö bis heutabend


----------



## Andreas (9. März 2005)

Heute Abend kann ich leider nicht, wegen der Trikotvorschlaege wird Erdi mich vertreten. Er hat zwei Designvorschlaege von mir. 

Morgen moechte ich auch fahren. Mit dem Wetter sieht es gut aus. 
@Google: Ich wollte von Patershaeuser Hofgut starten. Vielleicht koennen wir uns arrangieren und einen Teil gemeinsam fahren. Erdi ist evtl. auch dabei.

Am Sonntag fahre ich wahrscheinlich auch mit, obwohl mir bei dem Matsch eine Anreise mit dem Auto zu bloed ist. Ich will die Wettervorhersage mal abwarten.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend kann ich leider nicht, wegen der Trikotvorschlaege wird Erdi mich vertreten. Er hat zwei Designvorschlaege von mir.
> 
> Morgen moechte ich auch fahren. Mit dem Wetter sieht es gut aus.
> @Google: Ich wollte von Patershaeuser Hofgut starten. Vielleicht koennen wir uns arrangieren und einen Teil gemeinsam fahren. Erdi ist evtl. auch dabei.
> ...


ich will morgen auch fahren "Patt. Hofgut" klingt schon mal gut. Zeit  

Am Sonntag werd ich um 10 in Dtz. starten und zum Treffpunkt geradelt kommen.

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (9. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will morgen auch fahren "Patt. Hofgut" klingt schon mal gut. Zeit
> 
> Erdi01



18 h


----------



## BlackTrek (9. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ist die Tour auch mit einem Cross fahrbar ? Oder zuviel Schlammpassagen ?


Cross müsste eigentlich sogar ziemlich passend sein. Hohe Strasse ist ja als Familienausflugsweg angelegt. Das sind relativ gut gefestigte Wege, teils Beton, teils Waldweg. 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Fährst Du schon von Hanau aus ? Wir könnten gemeinsam losstarten  *Frage 1:* Wieviel Uhr ? *Frage 2:* Wieviel Kilometer dann ?


Ich komm ja auch aus Hanau und brauch normalerweise ca. 40min. bis dort.
Wir können uns ja um 10:15 am P+R Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad treffen?



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ All @ Morgen sieht's mit dem Wetter doch eigentlich ganz gut aus: Nicht soo kalt und vor allem kein Regen. Zum Einfahren und Muskel lockern wollt ich so circa 3 Stunden am Main lang grooven.


Lust hätt ich ja schon, aber ich weiss nun, warum ich vergangenen Sonntag so schlapp war: Ich hab mir eine kleine Erkältung eingehandelt. Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt am Sonntag wieder so einigermassen fit.  
Bis dahin mach ich mal ganz piano (==nix Sport).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> 18 h


für mich O.K. mach mal ein LMB Eintrag wo es lang gehen soll. Vielleicht kommen noch mehr mit (Google, Bad Offenbach etc.)

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. März 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Cross müsste eigentlich sogar ziemlich passend sein. Hohe Strasse ist ja als Familienausflugsweg angelegt. Das sind relativ gut gefestigte Wege, teils Beton, teils Waldweg.


Ok, dann starte ich mal wieder mit meinem Cross durch....


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm ja auch aus Hanau und brauch normalerweise ca. 40min. bis dort.
> Wir können uns ja um 10:15 am P+R Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad treffen?


Alls klar. machen wir. Werde bestimmt mit *Sakir * gemeinsam aufkreuzen [email protected]@ 9:55 Uhr bei der Steinheimer Brücke ??





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will morgen auch fahren "Patt. Hofgut" klingt schon mal gut. Zeit


Will auch.......aber ich habs bis heut noch net gelernt wie ich da mit dem Bike hinkomme


----------



## Andreas (9. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> für mich O.K. mach mal ein LMB Eintrag wo es lang gehen soll. Vielleicht kommen noch mehr mit (Google, Bad Offenbach etc.)
> 
> Erdi01



Ich habe einen LMB Eintrag gemacht. 

Hanauer und Bad Offenbacher koennen die Runde unterwegs Richtung Heimat verlassen.


----------



## Andreas (9. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch.......aber ich habs bis heut noch net gelernt wie ich da mit dem Bike hinkomme



Versuch mal auf den Radweg 7 zu kommen, der fuehrt fast daran vorbei.
Mühlheim a.M.  OF/Bieber  Heusenstamm


----------



## maixle (9. März 2005)

Gudde,

@Sakir: ...mir ist das jetzt peinlich, aber ich habe da irgendwie ein paar Termin durcheinandergebracht. Heute abend kann ich leider nicht, da ich von meiner Holden schon für ein Violinkonzert in der alten Oper gebucht bin. Tut mir echt leid, aber ich habe in Euch vollstes Vertrauen, dass Ihr die richtigen Entscheidungen trefft...Könnt ja morgen kurz das Ergebnis posten.

@BlackTrek: Am Sonntag wäre ich auch gerne dabei. Der Parkplatz ist auch quasi bei mir um die Ecke. Da ich aber am Sonntag gerne vorher noch in der Kirche kulten gehen würde, fände ich es klasse, wenn wir erst so gegen 11.00/11.15 Uhr starten könnten. Könnt ja nochmal bescheid geben.

So, jetzt wieder was schaffen.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## BlackTrek (10. März 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @BlackTrek: Am Sonntag wäre ich auch gerne dabei. Der Parkplatz ist auch quasi bei mir um die Ecke. Da ich aber am Sonntag gerne vorher noch in der Kirche kulten gehen würde, fände ich es klasse, wenn wir erst so gegen 11.00/11.15 Uhr starten könnten. Könnt ja nochmal bescheid geben.



Tja, wir fahren doch um 11:00 los!   
Ich schätze, wir werden dann ca. 11:20 am Wartbaum vorbeikommen. Du kannst ja dort dazustossen. Haste ein Handy? Dann kannste mich ja einfach anklingeln, wenn Du am Wartbaum angekommen bist und je nachdem, ob wir schon durch sind, wartest Du halt den Moment oder wir drosseln die Geschwindigkeit und Du schliesst von hinten auf.
Handy Nummer steht im LMB-Eintrag.

Falls Du Anflugvektoren für Wartbaum ex HU brauchst -> Private Mail.

Gruss
Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (10. März 2005)

Sagt mal kann ich die Hohestraße auch mit dem Renner fahren ab Wartbaum wenn Google mit dem Crosser kommt sollte das doch gehen, ich würde gerne auch mitkommen falls es nicht so sehr regnet. Vielleicht werde ich noch jemanden mitbringen aber der hat leider nur nen Renner ich würde mich Ihm dann anschleißen und auch mit Renner kommen. 

Werde mein Training vorher abhalten und dann um 11.20 zu euch stoßen einen Teil, warscheinlich bis Ronneburg, mit euch fahren und dann wieder ab nach Hause. Also gebt mal bitte bescheid ob das geht mit dem Renner. Wenn es der Weg ist den ich meine dann müsste es normalerweiße gehen.


----------



## BlackTrek (10. März 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal kann ich die Hohestraße auch mit dem Renner fahren


Bis Marköbel bestimmt. Es ist zwar etwas Dreck auf dem Weg, aber wird gehen. Ob´s dann nachher im Wald so toll ist? Ich würde da nicht mit schmalen Slicks fahren wollen. Aber ich bin ja auch ein Mädchen...    

Viele Grüsse
Sonja


----------



## Google (10. März 2005)

@[email protected] Will ja nix durcheinander werfen...aber gestern hab ich mit allen potentiellen Teilnehmern der Sonntagsrunde gesprochen. Wir könnten an der Steinheimer Brücke (Ich, Sakir, Ippie) um 10:00 Uhr starten dann am Main lang zum Bierhannes und den mir bislang bekannten Rest aufladen ( Miss Marple, Lupo, KillerN, Erdie.....und ?) und ab geht die Post. So fanden es alle sinnvoll. Aber wenn Du willst belassen wir natürlich alles beim alten.

In Frankfurt Bergen steigt glaub ich keiner zu.....

Heutabend fahr ich mal lieber am Main lang weil es zum Patershäuser Hof noch 2, 3 Unsicherheiten wegen des Weges gibt. Hab ken Bock mich großartig zu verfahren...


----------



## maixle (10. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Will ja nix durcheinander werfen...aber gestern hab ich mit allen potentiellen Teilnehmern der Sonntagsrunde gesprochen. Wir könnten an der Steinheimer Brücke (Ich, Sakir, Ippie) um 10:00 Uhr starten dann am Main lang zum Bierhannes und den mir bislang bekannten Rest aufladen ( Miss Marple, Lupo, KillerN, Erdie.....und ?) und ab geht die Post. So fanden es alle sinnvoll. Aber wenn Du willst belassen wir natürlich alles beim alten.



Naja, eigentlich war ja von Sonja ein entsprechender Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen und die Startzeit dankenswerterweise auf 11.00 (Vielen Dank Sonja   ) gelegt worden. Das ist auf jedenfall von mir machbar. Alles andere klingt ja irgendwie etwas vage. Wäre also super, wenn wir uns irgendwie mit dem Treffpunkt einig würden.

@BlackTreck: Wenn Du also in Wilhelmsbad startest, würde ich direkt dorthin kommen, da ich es bis 11.00 Uhr schaffen sollte. Also, vielen Dank nochmal.

In diesem Sinne bis spätestens Sundach. Freu mich schon   (aber bitte kein Renntempo  ).

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## yakko (10. März 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, eigentlich war ja von Sonja ein entsprechender Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen und die Startzeit dankenswerterweise auf 11.00 (Vielen Dank Sonja   ) gelegt worden. Das ist auf jedenfall von mir machbar. Alles andere klingt ja irgendwie etwas vage. Wäre also super, wenn wir uns irgendwie mit dem Treffpunkt einig würden.
> 
> @BlackTreck: Wenn Du also in Wilhelmsbad startest, würde ich direkt dorthin kommen, da ich es bis 11.00 Uhr schaffen sollte. Also, vielen Dank nochmal.
> 
> ...



Jetzt wird alles immer konfuser. Wenn ich das richtig lese, will BlackTrek 11 Uhr in Bergen-Enkheim losfahren. Auf dem Weg dorthin wäre sie 10:15 in Wilhelmsbad (wo auch immer das ist).
Was sie meinte ist, dass unsere Fahrt wohl von Bergen-Enkheim am Wartbaum vorbeiführt, wo du dich ggf. dazugesellen kannst.

@alle, die über Bierhannes fahren: welche Zeit seid ihr dort?

yakko


----------



## BlackTrek (10. März 2005)

Eieiei, ist das ein hin und her!    

Also nochmal: 

Ich werde am Sonntag 13.3.05 um 11:00 lokaler Zeit in Frankfurt Bergen an der L3209 stehen, dort wo der Freizeitweg "Hohe Strasse" beginnt.

Anmerkungen zur Anreise:
Ich brauche für die Strecke Hanau-Mainkur normalerweise eine knappe halbe Stunde. Wenn man also z.B. in Steinheim um 10:00 losfährt, wäre man so ca. 10:30 an der Mainkur. Dann kommt´s ein bisschen drauf an wie man von dort aus weiterfährt, aber es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass man ca. nochmal eine viertel Stunde für das erklimmen des Hangs braucht (ca. 90hm). Mit zwei mal allgemeinem Hallo-Sagen und leichten Unschärfen der individuellen Ankunftzeiten, würde das dann mit 11:00 da oben dann auch ganz gut passen.   

Ich persönlich ziehe es aber vor, nett durch den Wald zu fahren und den Panorama-Weg mit dem schönen Skyline-Blick nach Bergen hoch zu nehmen.   

@Yakko: Wie Du kennst Wilhelmsbad nicht? Im Ggs. zu Offenbach hat Hanau tatsächlich ein Kurhaus und Kurpark etc.   
Zur Nachhilfe machen wir dann, wenn das Wetter mal endlich wieder dafür geeignet ist, einen Soul-Ride durch die Hanauer Wälder mit anschliessendem Eis-Essen in Wilhelmsbad, wie wär´s?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. März 2005)

*Regionalexpress Dietzenbach - Ronneburg - Dietzenbach *  

Wer zusteigen möchte hier der *Fahrplan vom 13.03.2005*

09:45 Dietzenbach Endstation
10:00 Dietzenbach Paterhäuser Hofgut
10:15 Heusenstamm Bahnübergang Hauptstrasse 
10:30 Offenbach Fa. Hoerner
10:45 Offenbach Mainkur
11:00 Frankfurt/Bergen "Beginn Hohe Strasse"
12:30 Ronneburg Endstation

Umkuppeln und in umgekehrter Richtung zurück

Die Bahn kommt ... pünktlich  

Erdis Fahrbetriebe GmbH & Co KG
63128 Dietzenbach

ACHTUNG nicht aus dem Zug lehnen


----------



## Google (11. März 2005)

Echt wahr !!! Wer hatten hier alles durcheinander geworfen    

@[email protected] OK, ich bin um 10:15 Uhr am P&R in Wilhelmsbad

Und Gott sprach: "Christoph....Du fällst Doch eh immer schlafend von der Kirchenbank..."


----------



## Andreas (11. März 2005)

War echt nett gestern. Die Bad Offenbacher und Google's nicht mitgefahren sind, mussten wir natuerlich gleich ueber den Binselberg fahren


----------



## yakko (11. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *Regionalexpress Dietzenbach - Ronneburg - Dietzenbach *
> 
> Wer zusteigen möchte hier der *Fahrplan vom 13.03.2005*
> 
> ...



Und was ist jetzt mit Bierhannes? Oder ist das Mainkur? Ich komme doch nicht von hier!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. März 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist jetzt mit Bierhannes? Oder ist das Mainkur? Ich komme doch nicht von hier!!!!!!


Bierhannes = Mainkur  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (11. März 2005)

Ähm und wie ist das jetzt nochmal mit Wartbaum wann seit Ihr da jetzt.

Das Wetter sieht ja eherbescheiden aus für das Wochenende, wollt Ihrauch bei Regen fahren also wenns nicht al zu sehr regnet ich hab jetzt Schutzbleche am Renner


----------



## Lupo (11. März 2005)

laut sonja sieht das so aus:


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wir fahren doch um 11:00 los!
> Ich schätze, wir werden dann ca. 11:20 am Wartbaum vorbeikommen. ...
> 
> Gruss
> Sonja


was ja auch realistisch ist, reifenpannen etc mal ausgenommen


----------



## Andreas (11. März 2005)

Sonntag soll es sogar schneien. dafuer soll es naechse Woche mild weden (ein Hoffnungsschimmer).


----------



## yakko (11. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bierhannes = Mainkur
> 
> Erdi01



Sehr schön, dann gehört das aber noch zu FFM und nicht zu Offenbach


----------



## Erdi01 (11. März 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön, dann gehört das aber noch zu FFM und nicht zu Offenbach


Erbsenzähler   

Naja Bahn halt ... stimmt eh nix  


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag soll es sogar schneien. dafuer soll es naechse Woche mild weden (ein Hoffnungsschimmer).


besser als regen  Hauptsache auch Malle is es warm  
Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (12. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter ist ja besser als erwartet. Das sieht ja für morgen nicht schlecht aus. Und nächste Woche geht das Thermometer bis zu 15°C hoch. Was will ich da auf Malle.  
@[email protected] Ich bin morgen um 10 Uhr beim Shooters. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (12. März 2005)

Hallo Leute ich hätte da nochmal ne Frage zu morgen. Wie genau solls denn von Wartbaum aus weiter gehen.

Ich bin dann um 11.20 Uhr dort vielleicht ein paar min Später oder früher kommt drauf an aber länger als 5 bis 10 min braucht Ihr auf mich nicht zu warten falls ich in dieser Karenzzeit nicht da bin ist mir was dazwischen gekommen oder ich habs mir anderst überlegt.


----------



## Google (12. März 2005)

Hallo

ich bin morgen doch nicht dabei. Meine Bronchien brennen und ich belle wie ein Hund.

Euch Morgen viel Spass.

@ tboy @ Bei der Kälte ist man einfach pünktlich, daß die anderen nicht auskühlen und sich evtl.was holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (12. März 2005)

Hi,

ihr mal ein kleiner Link ist für den ein oder anderen vieleicht ganz interessant!

http://www.swissroute.com/

Viel Spass morgen und gutes Wetter

Ciao


----------



## BlackTrek (12. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich bin morgen doch nicht dabei. Meine Bronchien brennen und ich belle wie ein Hund.



Tja, und ich muss mich auch abmelden   

Ich hab ja gedacht, ich werd meine Erkältung noch rechtzeitig los, hat aber nicht geklappt. So´n Mist, jetzt hab ich schonmal selbst was angezettelt und kann gar nicht dabei sein.    

Nun, einen Guide braucht man auf der Strecke ja gottseidank auch gar nicht, ist ja mittlerweile superb ausgeschildert.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass und zieht Euch warm an!

Sonja


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2005)

@BlackTrek ... is ja ein Ding. Haupsache bist für Malle fit  Gute Besserung, Dir natürlich auch @[email protected] 

@Sonntagstourer ... und bleibt alles beim alten  Soll der Regionalexpress starten oder nicht  Brauch Input ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2005)

Also ))

ich bin 10 Uhr am Shooters und fahre dann mit Ippie zum   -Hannes um Lupo/MissMarple abzuholen !
den Weg danch kenne ich nicht und die Grafik von Sonja ist leider nicht mehr Online.... sonst hätt ich es ins GPS geladen....
Wenn ihr den Weg etc, kennt, ist alles paletti ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (13. März 2005)

@BlackTrek, [email protected] Gute Besserung an Euch. 

Ich bin zwar gestern erst um 3:15 Uhr ins Bett, aber ich habe  mich schon aus der Kiste gequält. Also bis später.

Volker


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar gestern erst um 3:15 Uhr ins Bett,


dann haben wir fast gleiche Vorraussetzungen   

@Brracuda_de : danke, wird wohl schön werden ! P.s. habe nun auch Handy mit Radio... ist genial *bg*

@Google, Blacktrek : schade das es mit euch nix wird     alles gute und packt euch warm ein ... 

ich hoffe mal, Lupo oder Erdi01 kennen diesen Wartbaum ))

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. März 2005)

O.K. dann starte ich auch wie geplant.

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (13. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. dann starte ich auch wie geplant.
> 
> Erdi01


dann komm ma in die puschen  sonst biste wirklich so pünktlich wie die bahn  

@blacktrek + google:   gute besserung, schad dass ihr net dabei seid


----------



## Erdi01 (13. März 2005)

so sind die Hohe Strasse abgefahren und mit einer Schlammschleife zur Ronneburg und nach HU zurück. Dort haben sich @Sakir und [email protected] veranschiedet. Der Rest ... Lupo, KillerN, Yakko, und ich ... sind auf dem Weg nach OF noch zu unserem Cappu und mehr  gekommen. Knallvoll der Italiener in Dörnigkeim, was machen die erst im Sommer  

Von OF sind Killer und ich gemütlich nach Hause. So bin ich auf gepflegte 5:15 Fahrzeit gekommen  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (13. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube wir haben was verpaßt.

Barracuda - nachträglich noch   alles Gute zum Geburtstag.    

Das war heute mal eine schöne Tour. Eine Schlammschlacht vom Feinsten. Da waren ja Passagen dabei, wo ich trotz hohem Puls fast nicht vom Fleck gekommen bin. Zum Glück bin ich nicht stecken geblieben.
Ansonsten wieder eine saubere Sonntagstour.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (13. März 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich glaube wir haben was verpaßt.
> 
> ...



Schließ ich mich an ... alles Guuude  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2005)

ups

 *alles gute auch von mir ! *  

Michael


----------



## Lupo (13. März 2005)

*von mir natürlich auch nachtäglich noch alles gute * 
und weil du uns schon so schön durch alle fuchslöcher & co geführt hast schenk ich dir ne lecker taunustour  darfst auch all deine freunde mitbringen  aber erst wenn der feldi wieder "vom eise befreit" ist  

wolfgang


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. März 2005)

@Barracuda - Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Google (14. März 2005)

@[email protected]

Auch von mir noch alles guude..  ​
Wenn Du so weiter machst, darfst Du auch bald bei den Senioren mitfahren  

@[email protected] Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Diesmal scheints hartnäckig zu sein. Hätte eigentlich letztes SkiWE gar nicht fahren dürfen. Statt dessen hatte ich mir Grippostad eingeworfen und hab wohl jetzt dafür die Quittung weil ichs net richtig auskuriert habe.

Ich hoffe auf freie Bronchien ab Mittwoch...Soll ja schön warm werden.

@All @Zum WE rechnen ja manche mit Temperaturen bis knapp unter 20 C°  . Seit Mallerückkehr hab ich eigentlich nicht mehr regelmäßig und systematisch fahren können. Ich muß unbedingt erst mal wieder en bissi Grundlage aufbauen. 

*Gibt's bei Euch Interesse an ner Miltenbertour zum Bäck Drive ??   *


----------



## SteelManni (14. März 2005)

Hallo @ all, 

@ barracuda, alles Guude auch von mir noch, nachträglich zu
Deinem Geburtstag  
Auf das wir bald mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen. 

Passend zum Frühling ist jetzt auch noch mein Innenlager
abgeraucht, ganz zu schweigen von den anderen Teilen die
den Winter über schwer gelitten haben!  

Ich denke da is ne komplettüberholung angesagt!
Oder vielleicht doch gleich ein neues? 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (14. März 2005)

Hi,

ich dachte schon ihr vergesst mich   aber dank Ippie hat ihr ja grade noch die Kurve bekommen  

@Google, du solltest mal wieder ins Gelände mit deinem Rad. Denn was bringt es dir, wenn du zwar schnell den Berg rauf kommst, aber die Meute bei runter schieben überholt  

@SteelManni, Günter hat grade "Fusion Wochen" !?!?!?! Anders kann ich mir die Invasion an Fusion Kunden bei ihm im Laden nicht erklären  PS. bin mrgen Spinnen

@Lupo, danke für dein Geb. Geschenk dann will ich mal sehen das ich mir das abholle dieses Jahr.

Ciao


----------



## Edith L. (14. März 2005)

@Google
Was ist denn mit Dir los?  Hat es Dich jetzt doch noch erwischt! 
Kurier den Mist bloss aus. Und danach bloss keine Attackeeinheit abreiten, sondern locker wieder anfangen. Weniger ist mehr! So schnell verliert sich die Grundlagenausdauer nicht.
Keine Panik, Deine Punkte sind noch nicht in Gefahr......nur dann wenn Du es verschleppst!  Also, erhole er sich! 

@Lupo und Miss Marple
Schöne Bikes  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## maixle (14. März 2005)

Gudde,

@Barracuda: Auch von mir nochmal alles Guude zum Geburdsdach, alles Guude von mir..  . 

@SteelManni: ...jetzt werde Du auch noch dem guten alten Crom untreu...ich fass es nicht...alles ungläubige... 

...naja, wenigstens kauft Ihr Euch ordentlichen Ersatz...(wenn es für Stahl überhaupt adäquaten Ersatz gibt).

@Sundachfahrer: Sorry, dass ich nicht mehr im Forum bescheid gegeben habe, aber gestern lag ich mit leichtem Fieber, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen auf der Couch und habe das auskuriert, was sich am Samstagabend schon angedeutet hat...hatte Sundachmorsche Google noch ne SMS geschickt und abgesagt...hat ja quasi nichts genützt, da auch er flach lag  .

@Google, BlackTrek: Kuriert Euch schön aus, damit wir endlich mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour starten können  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Hugo (14. März 2005)

Hab noch 6 min. Internet deswegen kann ich ni alles Lesen aber ma wieder bissi posten  

bin mim Max grad in Kapstadt...sind heute den tafelberg hoch gekraxelt und haben uns dabei erstma n schoenen sonnenbrand eingefangen...jo mei...

gestern war das Cape Argus...37.000 Starter...schon ganz schoen krass aber gut.
Nachdem ich nach nem rund 1stduendogen kampf mit den organisatoren ne halbwegs anstaendige startposition hatte konnts dann los gehn....3:11 fuer n 110km Zeitfahrn(die startposition war doch ni so perfekt) is bei den gestrigen bedingungen eigentlich so schelcht nicht, bin aber halt an meinem ziel vorbei geschrammt...Maexchen hat ne 2:54 hat aber mit der ersten Gruppe finishen koennen und hatte n schleicher der ihn vom sprinten abgehalten hat...
Uebermorgen gehts Nach Port Elizabeth und das grosse raetseln faengt an was ich dann die restlichen Zeit machen soll....Trainingslager  

Na schaun wir ma....inzw. bin ich aber schon ganz froh dass langsam n ende in sicht is...die hitze nervt naeml. langsam ganz gewaltig...hoert sich fuer euch komisch an, is aber so...
Also ich denk fuer die kommende saison duerft ich halbwegs fit sein...ma guggen ob torsten bei mir dann noch mithalten kann   

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den trikots aus...hab da was gehoert...was is da dran?

Dann wuensch ich euch noch ne schoene woche oder zwei oder drei und dann sehn wir uns ja auch bald....
Gibts n stammtisch termin fuer april?

Gruss
David


----------



## SteelManni (14. März 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich dachte schon ihr vergesst mich   aber dank Ippie hat ihr ja grade noch die Kurve bekommen
> 
> ...



[email protected] all,  
@barracuda, war heut gleich mal beim Günter, und hab mir sein Floyd
als Leihbike zum Testen geholt, solange wie mein Kona zur Überholung 
bei Ihm ist!
Das Teil passt zu mir wie mein Wohnzimmer!   
Ich glaube ich werde doch noch schwach!  
Werd wohl morgen mal eine Afterworktour mit dem Teil machen
und verschiedene Dämpfereinstellungen testen!
Spinning geht auch noch am Do.  
_______________________________________________

@ maixle, mein Explosiv würde ich natürlich niemals hergeben,
und als Alternative zum Chrom-Hardtail, noch ein Alu-Race-Fully!  
Warum nicht!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. März 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Spinning geht auch noch am Do.


 
Am Do. kann ich nicht ist meine Frau trainieren! Aber am Fr. bin ich mit Lars immer da, zum Spinning!

Mittwoch macht AF ein Afterwork Biking, aber 16:00 ist etwas früh für dich oder?

Adios


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. März 2005)

@Hugo, bei deinem Trainingsstand setzt du den "König" in Schotten bestimmt Schachmatt. Rene hat schon gemeldet!!

Noch schönen Sonnenbrand nach SA, denn bekommst du hier nicht so schnell  

Ciao


----------



## maixle (15. März 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ maixle, mein Explosiv würde ich natürlich niemals hergeben,
> und als Alternative zum Chrom-Hardtail, noch ein Alu-Race-Fully!
> Warum nicht!



@steelmanni: ...als Prophet des grossen Gottes Crom muss ich ein Zitat aus dem Buch einer verwandten und mir durchaus vertrauten Religion hernehmen, um Dich wieder auf den redlichen Pfad der Tugend zurückzuführen. Dort steht nämlich geschrieben:"...Du sollst keine Götzen neben mir haben..."   

...solltest Du dieses Gebot allerdings missachten, wirst Du auf ewig verdammt sein, im Tal der Finsternis zu wandeln und nur unter grössten Schmerzen und Qualen die Gipfel der Glückseligkeit erklimmen können. So spricht der grosse Crom aus dem Munde seines willigen Propheten  .

...Spass beiseite: Wäre natürlich eine sehr gute Wahl. Allerdings muss Du zugeben, dass ein Hardtail einfach viel männlicher ist  ...nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel an Barracuda.

@All: Wie siehts eigentlich mit einer kleinen Fusion-Kona Tour am WE im schön saftigen Gelände aus? Wann hättet Ihr Zeit?

@Stammtisch: Wie siehts eigentlich mal wieder mit einem Stammtisch aus? Nennt mir mal ein paar Termine (am besten im April, da Hugo wohl auch gerne dabei wäre). Wenn ja, wollen wir wieder in "Den Anker" gehen (fands eigentlich ganz nett dort)?

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Verbreiter des heiligen Wortes des Stahlhardtails


----------



## Sakir (15. März 2005)

Morsche

diese Woche fallen bei mir alle Touren aus und am Wochenende bin ich unterwegs   ! 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (15. März 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @steelmanni: ...als Prophet des grossen Gottes Crom muss ich ein Zitat aus dem Buch einer verwandten und mir durchaus vertrauten Religion hernehmen, um Dich wieder auf den redlichen Pfad der Tugend zurückzuführen. Dort steht nämlich geschrieben:"...Du sollst keine Götzen neben mir haben..."
> 
> ...solltest Du dieses Gebot allerdings missachten, wirst Du auf ewig verdammt sein, im Tal der Finsternis zu wandeln und nur unter grössten Schmerzen und Qualen die Gipfel der Glückseligkeit erklimmen können. So spricht der grosse Crom aus dem Munde seines willigen Propheten  .
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all,  
@ maixle, mir ist vollkommen klar, das ich durch den Kauf eines
Alu-Fullys, meine bisherige Philosophie des Bikens völlig auf
den Kopf stelle! 

Allerdings ist mir auch klar geworden, das ein ambitionierter Biker,
so wie wir, mit einem einzigen Bike nicht glücklich werden kann!  

Natürlich werde ich dann weiterhin dem Gotte Chrom als Hardtail
huldigen! 

@barracuda, maixle, ich bin am Wochenende für alles offen,
am liebsten aber am Samstag nachmitag, oder Sonntag vormittag! 

@barracuda, Mittwoch 16:00Uhr schaff ich leider nicht(noch nicht  )
Freitag evtl. beim Spinning.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Andreas (15. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Gibt's bei Euch Interesse an ner Miltenbertour zum Bäck Drive ??   *



Hi Goggle, 

wie waere es am Sonntag mit Miltenberg? Meine Beine brauchen input.


@ Kreis Offenbach Thread: Wie schaut es am Donnerstag Abend aus?
Hat noch jemand Lust zum Biken ab Patershaeuser Hof?


----------



## Google (15. März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Goggle,
> 
> wie waere es am Sonntag mit Miltenberg? Meine Beine brauchen input.
> 
> ...



Hi Andreas, Hi Alle,

Hier die Mitfahrmöglichkeit:Miltebersch am Sonntaach 

Ich muß allerdings erwähnen, daß zu den bronchialen Problemen sich noch eine laufende Nase dazu gesellt hat und ich deshalb nicht weiß ob's klappt.....Eintragen könnte Ihr Euch ja trotzdem und ggfls. ohne mich fahren...Verfahren kann man sich bei der Tour ja nicht   @ Andreas kannst Dich ja wieder austragen, falls sich kein weiterer Mitfahrer findet...Allein die Tour zu fahren hätt ich auch keine Lust.

@[email protected] wegen mir können wir uns gerne wieder zum Stammtisch im April treffen. Ob's großen Anklang findet weis ich allerdings net, weil sich die meisten ja schon letzte Woche wegen der Trikotauswahl getroffen haben. Aber vielleicht wären ja auch alle da........außer Dir....wegen den üblichen terminlichen Irritationen Deinerseits    

@[email protected] Ja, an den "Touren rund um Hanau"-Trikots ist was dran. Ich schick Dir mal ein Link und wenn Du Interesse hast solltest Du Dich recht schnell an den Initiator Sakir wenden....

so long...


----------



## Hugo (15. März 2005)

Hab nochma 5 minuten....hab grad nach unterkuenften geguggt....
also das trikot find ich ganz wizisch...muss ich mir ma ueberlegen.

@baracuda....n rene fahr ich sowieso platt....das weiss auch er, deswegen isser in letzter zeit auch so unverschaemt freundlich zu mir  
ma sehn ob mein neuer laufradsatz fertig is bis ich in deutschland bin.

Jo macht ma n Termin wegen Stammtisch...alles ab dem fuenften april is gut  

Also dann wuensch ich euch noch n warme woche...wetter soll ja langsam wieder was taugen bei euch


----------



## maixle (15. März 2005)

Gudde,

@Google, Ippie, Sakir und wer noch Lust hat: Ich gehe heute um 18.00 Uhr irgendwas zwischen 1-2h im Hanauer Wald bei Wilhelmsbad joggen. Wenn Ihr also Lust habt, sagt mir kurz bescheid. Treffpunkt entweder bei mir, Park+Ride Wilhelmsbad oder Parkplatz am Kurpark.

Also, vielleicht bis später
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (15. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] bei mir wird es nichts. Ich jogge heute alleine, da ich später noch auf einem Geburtstag bin

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (15. März 2005)

@ Sonntagsfahrer irgendwas ist doch da am Sonntag schief gelaufen, gut ich hab am morgens nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut da ich gleich um halb neun losgefahren bin und dann auch schon 90km drauf hatte bevor ich zum Treffpunkt gekommen bin aber ich war um 11.15 da und hab bis 11.40 gewartet nachdem Ihr dann immer noch nicht da wart bin ich weiter gefahren.
Aber ich hätte ja eh nicht lange mitfahren können. Gut egal dumm gelaufen.

So nun mal zu heute yeah super geil ich bin in kurzen Hosen gefahren     man wie geil Geil  man es wird also tatsächlich endlich Frühling *freuwieeinkleineskind*


----------



## Erdi01 (15. März 2005)

@Tboy ... da ham wir uns um 5 Min. verpasst. Unser Zeitplan war fürn A... um 11:45 sind wir am Wartbaum vorbei  

@all ... mein Radl is verpackt, morgen noch alle Radklamotten und ein paar Normale rein und ab zum einchecken. DO morgen gehts dann nach Malle, schaun was uns erwartet  Gründonnerstagnacht schweben wir wieder ein. Allen die ich vor Ostern nicht mehr seh, hör oder schreib ... SCHÖNE OSTERN  

An Ostern wollen Andreas und ich ne schöne Odenwald Rund drehen. Vielleicht Burgentour, vielleicht ODWdurchquerung ... mal sehen was wird. Wer interesse hat uns zu begleiten einfach melden  

So, dann meld ich mich für die nächten Tage ab ...

CU

Erdi01


----------



## Google (16. März 2005)

Moin auch...



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tboy ... da ham wir uns um 5 Min. verpasst. Unser Zeitplan war fürn A... um 11:45 sind wir am Wartbaum vorbei


 Mann Ihr habt Probleme !! Schon mal was von Handys gehört ???  Na ja warum einfach wenns kompliziert geht  

@[email protected] Wegen Deiner Jogginganfrage gestern.....Ööhmmm....hat ich net was von ner Erkältungspause geschrieben ??  Aber es wäre mir eh zu lange gewesen weil ich gaaaanz langsam meine Muskulatur und Sehnen wieder ans Laufen gewöhnen will.

Und das hab ich grad auch nochmal genauer gelesen:


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, du solltest mal wieder ins Gelände mit deinem Rad. Denn was bringt es dir, wenn du zwar schnell den Berg rauf kommst, aber die Meute bei runter schieben überholt


Hast ja Recht und eigentlich war das ja auch schon längst geplant aber irgendwie krieg ich seit Mallerückkehr nichts mehr so richtig geregelt. Die letzte LD war für die Katz weil ich Wetter/Zeit/Krankheitsbedingt noch gar nicht nach dem Plan fahren konnte und jetzt wohl auch gar nicht mehr meine Werte stimmen .

Na ja, falls ich Schotten fahre dann nur als Fun- und Eingewöhnungsveranstaltung aber keineswegs ein erstes Abklopfen meiner Fitness.

Ich hoffe bis Sonntag auf Genesung, werde dann wohl erst nochmal 2 Wochen GA einlegen und dann

*ENDLICH AUCH MAL WIEDER INS GELÄNDE*​
*hoffhoff*

Es besteht ein Hoffnungsschimmer für die Miltenbergtour  Der Taschentücherverbrauch scheint sich zu reduzieren, die Bronchien beruhigen sich langsam. Könnte grad so klappen...

Wer könnte außer Andreas noch potentieller Mitfahrer sein ? Bleiben ja nicht viel übrig  

Hier eintragen !! 

@ Erdie, Yakko, [email protected] Voller Neid gönne ich Euch TROTZDEM den Malletrip !!! ​
Ich wünsche Euch ne tolle Unterkunft, super Verpflegung und vor allem schönes Wetter und geiiiille Touren. Ich erwarte von Euch Berichte in Tagebuchform !!!   

Sodele..


----------



## maixle (16. März 2005)

Gudde,

@Google: Sorry, hatte das mit Deiner Erkältung total überlesen. Würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, wenn wir demnächst mal zusammen laufen gehen...muss ja dann auch nicht so lange sein. 

@SteelManni, Barracuda: Also Samstag nachmittag hört sich ganz gut an. Sollten uns nur noch Uhrzeit und Tour überlegen. Startpunkt wäre am besten irgendwas, was ich mit Rad oder Zug (z.B. Grosskrotzenburg) gut erreichen kann (habe nämlich kein Auto am Samstag). Bin für Ideen völlig offen. Können ja vielleicht nochmal telefonieren.

@Lupo, Miss_Marple: Was ist mit den Fusion-Fahrern?   

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (16. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] aufs Handy sind wir auch gekommen. Unser t-boy hat aber eine andere Nummer. Und schon haben wir ein Problem. Mit Miltenberg wird bei mir nichts. Mein Neffe aus Amerika ist bis Karfreitag bei uns uns bis dahin werde ich nur kleine Touren fahren oder joggen.

@[email protected] Euch viel Spaß und gutes Radlwetter. Und freßt den Mallorquinern nicht die Haare vom Kopf. Das Bufett ist auch für andere da.  

@[email protected] bin ich schon mit kurzer Hose gejoggt und heute werde ich entweder fahren oder wieder laufen. Ich weiß noch nicht. Es wird endlich Frühling und ich werde langsam schon heiß auf die Marathonsaison. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (16. März 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @Google: Sorry, hatte das mit Deiner Erkältung total überlesen. Würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, wenn wir demnächst mal zusammen laufen gehen...muss ja dann auch nicht so lange sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all,  

@maixle, barracuda,........., wir könnten uns am Samstag um 14:00Uhr
in Großkrotzenburg am Bahnhof / Kreuzburg zu einer kleinen Tour treffen!  
Vielleicht kommt ja Günter auch mit, nachdem er seine Grippe auskuriert hat?

Gebt mal Input!

Ich hab gestern mal den ersten längeren Ausritt mit dem Floyd gemacht,
und ich muß sagen, ich bin begeistert!  
Das Teil geht genauso gut am Berg wie mein Kona  
Bergab kann ich's einfach laufen lassen, ohne das ich auch nur einmal
aus dem Sattel muß!  

@barracuda, viel Spaß heut Abend beim Afterworbiken, 
Grüße an Lars und Joachim!  

Allen Mallorca-Reisenden wünsch ich viel Spaß und Sonne!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (16. März 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Unser t-boy hat aber eine andere Nummer. Und schon haben wir ein Problem.



aaachso, dann kann ich mir die SMS sparen und die alte löschen....

Ich hoffe mal, das ich an Ostern doch  mal einen Tag aufs MTB kommen... hat jemand Lust eventuell mal den Feldberg unsicher zu machen, meine Reifen brauchen mal Gelände.... die Tour vom Sonntag war zu wenig   

Alle kaufen sich Fusion´s... *NEID*NEID*NEID*

   *ENDLICH WIRD ES WÄRMER  *    

Allen Mallorcareisenden VIEL SPASS und jedemnege Regen Sturm und schlechtes Wetter   kleines spässle *neid*

Michael


----------



## Google (16. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, das ich an Ostern doch  mal einen Tag aufs MTB kommen... hat jemand Lust eventuell mal den Feldberg unsicher zu machen, meine Reifen brauchen mal Gelände.... die Tour vom Sonntag war zu wenig



Feldberg ??  :

http://www.taunus-info.de/webcam/  :kotz: 

Ich kann Schnee und Schlamm nicht mehr sehen. Letzteres wird sicher zu Ostern im Überangebot vorhanden sein.


----------



## Ippie (16. März 2005)

Feldberg hört sich gut an. Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Lust. Lupo ist sicherlich auch dabei.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (16. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Schnee und Schlamm nicht mehr sehen.


stimmt schon, aber dort sind wundertolle Trails und wenn man dann noch von Lupo geführt wird ist auch der bissel Dreck Matsch und Schlamm egal.... 
was kann schöner sein, als so eine schöne Schlammschlacht *ggg* schlimm ist es nur, bis du das erste mal dreckig bist... danach macht es spass   
Das habe ich am Sonntag gesehen, da bin ich durch die Pfützen, das sogar die Pferde ausgwichen sind   

Wenn ich an letzes Jahr dencke, da haben wir viel öfter ausgesehen wie SAU   , da konnte ich nach jeder Tour man Bike waschen....

so nun gleich ruft die arbeit....

@Ippie: schön, dann müssen wir zwei nur noch den Rest des Threads dazu überreden   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Ippie: schön, dann müssen wir zwei nur noch den Rest des Threads dazu überreden


 Wennes Ostern so aussieht bin ich dabei:


----------



## Andreas (16. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wennes Ostern so aussieht bin ich dabei:



So schaut's halt nur im Odenwald aus.


----------



## Lupo (16. März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> So schaut's halt nur im Odenwald aus.


ich tippe auf schwarzwald  da gibts doch auchn feldberg, oder?


----------



## yakko (16. März 2005)

So, melde mich nach Mallorca ab, Sachen sind gepackt, muss morgen früh nur noch rechtzeitig aus dem Bett kommen, aber ging ja schon mal gut    

Danke für die guten Wünsche...

Ich bin nach Ostern wieder für Touren zu haben, nach Malle geht es erst mal nach Berlin.

yakko


----------



## Google (16. März 2005)

Ok Ok.....bei so ner Bodenbeschaffenheit wär ich auch noch dabei    Ein gescheiteres Bild hab ich jetzt halt net gefunden


----------



## Lupo (16. März 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Feldberg hört sich gut an. Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Lust. Lupo ist sicherlich auch dabei.
> 
> bis denn
> 
> Volker


leider sicherlich nicht, nächstes we isses sicher noch zu früh und über ostern sind wir in koblenz. aber dann....  

lieber mal sehen was sich sonntags am weisswurschtäquator so anbahnt  

@google´s bilderdienst: richtiges bild  aber falsches forum  wie du bestimmt weisst. desshalb werd ich mich auch weiter nicht dazu äussern, wenns auch schwerfällt  

@andreas: wann am donnerstag in patershausen? 18:00? wenn wir dann so fahren dass wir am ende durch of kommen wärs auch net schlecht...


----------



## Google (17. März 2005)

Moin allerseits

@[email protected] Noch ne Frage: Zu Ostern evtl. mit Dir als Guide ne Odenwaldtour ?? Falls Du einen Tag frei hast, würd ich auch zusehen  frei zu bekommen....  Evtl. der Samstag ??





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @google´s bilderdienst: richtiges bild  aber falsches forum  wie du bestimmt weisst. desshalb werd ich mich auch weiter nicht dazu äussern, wenns auch schwerfällt


Aah geh !! Über Brühtechniken von Kaffeeautomaten haben wir hier auch schon heiss debatiert   Also mir gefällt der Audi


----------



## Sakir (17. März 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> leider sicherlich nicht, nächstes we isses sicher noch zu früh und über ostern sind wir in koblenz. aber dann....


Schade....

@Ippie: dann könnten wir doch die Tour nachholen, die wir mal wegen meiner defekten Lampe abbrechen mussten ! ???

@Yakko, Erdi01, Blacktrek : *WINKE*

Michael


----------



## Google (17. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Schade....
> 
> @Ippie: dann könnten wir doch die Tour nachholen, die wir mal wegen meiner defekten Lampe abbrechen mussten ! ???


Ah so.....also kein Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour, bzw. evtl. Odenwald ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (17. März 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: wann am donnerstag in patershausen? 18:00? wenn wir dann so fahren dass wir am ende durch of kommen wärs auch net schlecht...



Ja, 18h. Auch wenn sich sonst niemand gemeldet hat, habe ich trotzdem
einen LMB Eintrag gemacht. Ich konnte mich gestern nicht zurueckhalten und bin bei 20 Grad mal ueber den Binselberg geheizt.  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Noch ne Frage: Zu Ostern evtl. mit Dir als Guide ne Odenwaldtour ?? Falls Du einen Tag frei hast, würd ich auch zusehen frei zu bekommen....  Evtl. der Samstag ??



Kafreitag und Ostermontag wollte ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Samstag weiss ich noch nicht. Evtl. habe ich einiges zu erledigen.
Lass und das mit Erdi01 absprechen. Er hatte etwas groesseres geplant (Odenwald durchquerung & mit dem Zug zurueck). Wobei ich nicht weiss ob ich so viele Hoehenmeter schon stampeln kann.   
Odenwald halten wir auf jeden Fall mal fest,


----------



## Google (17. März 2005)

Stimmt ja !! Hab ich ganz vergessen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1795491&postcount=4044

*Interesse anmeld* Weis halt auch nur net ob das ein wenig heftig werden könnte wenn ich gerade mal ne Woche wieder eingestiegen bin  Wenns was für jedermann/frau wird bin ich bestimmt dabei.


----------



## Sakir (17. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ah so.....also kein Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour, bzw. evtl. Odenwald ??


sagte ich das.... 
mal schauen was angeboten wird, ich würde aber lieber ins Gelände gehen.
Durch die dauernden GA1/Joggen Touren bekommt man heisshunger aufs Gelände.....   
ausserdem habe ich noch nicht so den überlick, was alles an Ostern mit der Familie geplant ist.... mal schauen....

ich habe nun alle Infos für die Trikots....
werde heute mal den Gesamtpreis ausrechnen und dann kommt die letzte Mail vor der Bestellung !

@Barrauda_de: danke sehr   

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (17. März 2005)

So ich frag auch mal hier da es ja auch unter euch noch ein paar Rennradler gibt ich schiele da in Richtung Achim und Sakir der ja aber schon sein Intresse fürs Gelände angemeldet hat.

Am Sonntag is in Niederdorffelden ein RTF Strecken sind von 46 85 bis 110km start ist von 8 bis 10 Uhr ein paar aus dem RennradForum wollen auch kommen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust und Zeit zu kommen. 

http://www.rsc-niederdorfelden.de/rsc0503web-Dateien/frame.htm hier auch nochmal der Link zu deren Seite als Info.


----------



## Sakir (19. März 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich frag auch mal hier da es ja auch unter euch noch ein paar Rennradler gibt ich schiele da in Richtung Achim und Sakir der ja aber schon sein Intresse fürs Gelände angemeldet hat.


sorry, bin leider dieses Wochenende im Taunus bei Bekannknten !

aber danke für die Nachfrage....

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. März 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich frag auch mal hier da es ja auch unter euch noch ein paar Rennradler gibt ich schiele da in Richtung Achim und Sakir der ja aber schon sein Intresse fürs Gelände angemeldet hat.
> 
> Am Sonntag is in Niederdorffelden ein RTF Strecken sind von 46 85 bis 110km start ist von 8 bis 10 Uhr ein paar aus dem RennradForum wollen auch kommen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust und Zeit zu kommen.
> 
> http://www.rsc-niederdorfelden.de/rsc0503web-Dateien/frame.htm hier auch nochmal der Link zu deren Seite als Info.


 
Sorry, bin heute auf meiner Geburtstagsfeier. Aber das Radsportjahr fängt ja grade erst an!

Deshalb auch heute mittag kein ausritt mit Steelmanni und maixle. 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. März 2005)

@Andreas, [email protected] Also die Miltenbergtour steht  Bin zwar noch nicht ganz auf dem Damm aber ich riskiers. Ansonsten habe ich halt wieder dazugelernt.....Erfahrungen muß jeder eben selbst machen.

gomezcolumbia, ein Spessartbiker, Konkurrenz der Eisbären  , fährt auch mit  Wir sammeln ihn in Seligenstadt bei der Fähre ein.

@[email protected] Termin steht bei Dir ? Biste beim Shootersparkplatz ?

So jetzt schraub ich mal ein bisschen an meinen Rädern rum...langsam fitt machen fürs Frühjahr  

@[email protected] Feier schön   Vielleicht komm ich ja mal vorbei (mit Familie)


----------



## Andreas (19. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Termin steht bei Dir ? Biste beim Shootersparkplatz ?



Hi Google,

ich stosse auch an der Mainfähre in Seligenstadt dazu. Um wieviel Uhr sammelst Du uns ein?


----------



## Google (19. März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Google,
> 
> ich stosse auch an der Mainfähre in Seligenstadt dazu. Um wieviel Uhr sammelst Du uns ein?


So circa ab 10:35, eher 10:40 Uhr dürfte ich da sein. Gomezcolumbia fährt ein Cannondale Lefty Siemens Edition....das Ihr Euch erkennt....

Deine Handynummer hab ich. 

Also bis morsche dann,


----------



## Andreas (19. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> So circa ab 10:35, eher 10:40 Uhr dürfte ich da sein. Gomezcolumbia fährt ein Cannondale Lefty Siemens Edition....das Ihr Euch erkennt....
> 
> Deine Handynummer hab ich.
> 
> Also bis morsche dann,



Alles klar, bis denne.


----------



## Ippie (19. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

den Miltenbergheizern viel Spaß. Bleibt aber aus meiner Spurille  

Ich werde mich am WE auf's joggen konzentrieren, da mein amerik. Neffe viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. März 2005)

Allen Sonntagsfahrern viel Spass. Ich bin schon wieder zurück 

@Tboy, wie war deinen erste RTF?

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (21. März 2005)

@ Barracuda Danke der Nachfrage war echt super hätte nur ein bischen Sonniger und wärmer sein können. War ne echt super Strecke 110km plus Heimweg warens dann 150 in knapp 5 std. Sind ganz ordentlich Gebolz auf der Strecke wollte mal bischen Renntempo fahren paar EB Einheiten hatten dann auch Teilweiße zwischendurch nen Schnitt von 45.

Lustig wars wir sind um ca 9.10 - 15 losgefahren und haben noch Leute eingeholt die um 8 Uhr gestartet sind


----------



## SteelManni (21. März 2005)

Hallo @ all, 

zur Info, die "Fusion-manie" hat jetzt auch bei mir einzug gehalten!
Diese Woche bekomm ich mein neues Floyd von dem 
Bike-Händler meines Vertrauens! 

www.bike-activ.de

www.fusion-bikes.de

Danke Günter für die schnelle Abwicklung!!  

Ich kann's kaum noch abwarten mit dem neuen Teil 
über die Trail's zu brettern! 

@maixle, habt Ihr noch gut nach Hause gefunden?
Irgendwelche Verluste?
Das Dein Kumpel nicht gerne bergauf fährt,
hätte er mir früher sagen sollen! 
Da Kahl am Main der flachste Punkt Bayern's ist, gibt es 
nicht viele Möglichkeiten bergab zu fahren!  
Ich hoffe die Tour hat Euch trotzdem gefallen?

@barracuda, was ist denn das für ein Link?
Kann es sein das da ein "e" zuviel dran hängt? 

Gruß
SteelManni

der der jetzt auch Fusion fährt, sein Kona aber niemals hergibt!


----------



## maixle (22. März 2005)

Gudde,

ich hoffe, alle hatten ein schönes Wochenende.



			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @maixle, habt Ihr noch gut nach Hause gefunden?
> Irgendwelche Verluste?
> Das Dein Kumpel nicht gerne bergauf fährt,
> hätte er mir früher sagen sollen!
> ...



@SteelManni: Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine fachkundige Führung durch den Spessart. Es hat uns sehr gut gefallen. Jetzt habe ich auch endlich mal die Steinbacher Schlucht kennengelernt . Müssen es unbedingt nochmal bei besserem Wetter wiederholen, wenn dann auch wieder ein paar Trails befahrbarer sind  .

*Bergauffahren:*...keine Sorge, das war kein Problem. Ihm fehlt ab und zu nur so ein bisschen das Quälgen...und wenns dann ein wenig Schinderei wird, kann er recht schnell ziemlich motzig werden...ich hab das schon oft genug zu spüren bekommen. Also, mach Dir keine Gedanken darüber.



			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> der der jetzt auch Fusion fährt, sein Kona aber niemals hergibt!



...bald können wir ein Fusion Team aufmachen. Aber das Kona muss natürlich weiterhin von Dir bewegt werden und darf nicht nur an der Wand hängen . Das musst Du Deinem Gotte Crom mit einem männlichen Schwur versprechen  .

So, jetzt wird wieder was geschafft.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Hugo (23. März 2005)

*nur ma schnell reingugg*

bin in P.E.
Wetter geil, meer warm, strecke gut aber:[siehe signatur]  

Schoene Gruesse....in 2 wochen bin ich wieder daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (23. März 2005)

Hallo ihr Leut,

in Schotten gibt es eins Team Wertung!!!

@hugo, ich drück dir die Daumen das du dein Rad wieder bekommst. Ansonsten schliess dich doch einfach der Fusionmanni an  

Ciao


----------



## puls190 (23. März 2005)

Hallo Biker,

ich will mal nachfragen ob bei euch demnächst eine Tour geplant ist bei der ich mal mitradeln könnte ?

Ciao Puls190


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2005)

konket geplant ist m.e. nach grad nix  aber das kann sich ja noch ändern wenn morgen die malleristi zurück kommen. wir sind über ostern weg, allerdings net in koblenz wie ursprünglich geplant sondern bei neuwied, da wo der westerwald beginnt  mit seinen unendlichen singletrails


----------



## Google (24. März 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Leut,
> 
> in Schotten gibt es eins Team Wertung!!!


Ich habs auch grad gelesen. Also wenn Interesse an einem "Touren rund um Hanau Team" besteht, wäre ich auf alle Fälle dabei   Angemeldet hab ich mich noch nicht, weil ich eigentlich die QWetterverhältnisse abwarten wollte. Aber wenn wir ein Team zusammen kriegen 


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> ich will mal nachfragen ob bei euch demnächst eine Tour geplant ist bei der ich mal mitradeln könnte ?
> 
> Ciao Puls190


Moin Puls 190,

wie Lupo angedeutet hat, wird hier morgen, spätestens am Samstag gepostet, ob evtl. ne Odenwaldtour statt findet. Ich hab da schon mein Interesse angemeldet. Ich hoffe der Erdie01 meldet sich die Tage. Wenn nix geplant wird, mach ich am Sonntag oder am evtl. am Montag den Hahnenkamm unsicher.  Der Tag ist noch nicht so klar. Ich poste dann spätestens am Samstag.

Wenn es morgen nicht allzu regnerisch wird, mach ich wieder ne kleine Grundlagentour für die Kondition am Main lang. Ich wollte so gegen 10:00 bei mir los, d.h. circa 10:45 in Seligenstadt an der Fähre, 10:55 in Mainflingen an der Killianusbrücke. Ich hatte vor in Sulzbach bei einem Cappu zu pausieren und dann wieder zurück zu fahren. Evtl. hol ich die Tour bei Schlechtwetter am Samstag nach. Wenn Du Interesse hast einfach posten oder pm


----------



## Andreas (24. März 2005)

Genau an den beiden Tagen an denen ich Zeit habe und Fahren wollte (Fr & Mo) soll es heftigen Dauerregen geben.   
Gibt es noch Fluege ueber Ostern nach Malle?

@ NiMH Sigma Mirage Besitzer

NiMH-Pack Besitzer aufgepasst! Bei einer holprigen Abfahrt ist mr gestern der NiMH-Pack um die Ohren geflogen. Der Gummi am Halter ist gerissen. Zum Glueck langte bei der Rueckfahrt das Kabel von meiner Jackentasche bis zur Lampe, sonst haette ich Einhaendig zurueckfahren muessen.


----------



## Miss Marple (24. März 2005)

Hallo Jungs, 

Wolfgang und ich wünschen euch und euren Familien schöne Ostertage und auch die eine oder andere schöne Tour.  
Ab Dienstag können wir wieder gemeinsam planen, dann soll auch das Wetter wieder besser sein  

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Sakir (24. März 2005)

Ahoi allerseits,


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> NiMH-Pack Besitzer aufgepasst! Bei einer holprigen Abfahrt ist mr gestern der NiMH-Pack um die Ohren geflogen. Der Gummi am Halter ist gerissen. Zum Glueck langte bei der Rueckfahrt das Kabel von meiner Jackentasche bis zur Lampe, sonst haette ich Einhaendig zurueckfahren muessen.


das liegt wohl an dem bestimmt sprödem O-Ring, der das Teil hält. Die dinger sind halt nicht UV beständig und da werden die ganz schnell spröde und reissen dann einfach ! da muss man dann am besten Viton oder etc als Material nehmen... da kennt sich aber der Ippie besser aus ( wenn wir ihn lieb bitten, besorgt er uns vielleicht welche )

 Miss Marple & Lupo  

wo bleiben denn unsere Malleristen ???

Michael


----------



## puls190 (24. März 2005)

Hallo Google,

ich bin morgen um10:55 an der Kilianbrücke du erkennst mich an dem gelben Scott Genius, falls du doch nicht fährst poste doch bitte nochmal

Ciao Puls190


Ps: hoffe ich halte dich nicht auf bei deinem Grundlagetraining


----------



## yakko (25. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleiben denn unsere Malleristen ???
> 
> Michael



Grade angekommen...

das wichtigste in Kürze: SUPER Wetter gehabt, immer um die 20-23°, Sonnenschein    (bis auf Montag und heute vormittag) - gleich am ersten Tag schön verbrannt, waren das ja nicht gewöhnt. Haben echt Schwein mit den Wetter gehabt, in der Vorwoche sind noch alle mit langen Klamotten gefahren.
Montag habe ich mal pausiert, habe an den restlichen 7 Tagen 700 km und schätzungsweise über 5000 hm zurückgelegt. Wäre das richtige für Google gewesen, meistens waren das GA Fahrten, im Windschatten 120er Puls und in den Bergen habe ich versucht unter 150 zu bleiben...

ok, ich verabschiede mich in die Osterferien, bis nächste Woche


yakko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. März 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Google,
> 
> ich bin morgen um10:55 an der Kilianbrücke du erkennst mich an dem gelben Scott Genius, falls du doch nicht fährst poste doch bitte nochmal
> 
> ...


Moin

seit gut ner dreiviertelstunde regnets hier nicht mehr. Ich riskiers und bin um 10:55 an der Brücke. Du hast ja meine Handynummer falls was ist.

@[email protected] Ich könnte heulen wenn ich Yakkos Zeilen lese  

@[email protected] Noch Lust auf die Odenwaldtour ? Post mal Tag, Uhrzeit, Km etc.   

@puls 190 @ Bis denne


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2005)

Moin, moin,

auch wieder im Land.  

Wie @[email protected] schon geschrieben hatt. Tolles Wetter ... Sonne, Sonne, Sonnenbrand  

Einzig am Offiziellen Ruhetag, das war MO bin ich zum Cap Formentor. War ein wenig zügig dort und hab mir beim warten auf den Rest ne Erkältung eingefangen  

Bin schon die letzten beiden Tage auf Malle mit Erkältung rumgefahren und muß jetzt erst meine Erkältung los werden. 

Also rechnet mal nicht mit mir an Ostern  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (25. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi allerseits,
> 
> das liegt wohl an dem bestimmt sprödem O-Ring, der das Teil hält. Die dinger sind halt nicht UV beständig und da werden die ganz schnell spröde und reissen dann einfach ! da muss man dann am besten Viton oder etc als Material nehmen... da kennt sich aber der Ippie besser aus ( wenn wir ihn lieb bitten, besorgt er uns vielleicht welche )
> 
> Michael



Ein stabilerer Gummi wäre klasse. Ich habe bike-components mal angeschrieben und den Defekt geschildert. Die sagen ich sollte bei Sigma direkt mal anfragen.

@Allle die an Gesundheit und gezieltem MTB Training interessiert sind:
Schaut Euch diesen Odenwald Forum Thread an.

@Erdi01: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ippie (25. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

erst mal allen schöne, erholsame Feiertage wünschen.

@[email protected] das mit den Gummiringen ist wie Sakir es sagt. Das sind NBR-Ringe und sind weder hitzebeständig, noch UV-fest. Am Besten Du nimmst VITON Ringe. Die halten auf jeden Fall länger und kosten nicht die Welt. Ich messe mal meine O-Ring und sag Dir mal, was er in Viton kosten würde.

@[email protected] bis morgen 13:00 Uhr

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (25. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

jetzt muß ich Euch auch mal mein neues Teil zeigen!  

Bevor ich's richtig eingesaut habe, musste ich noch mal
ein paar Bilder machen!  







Ich werde morgen Nachmittag von Kahl aus, gegen 14:00Uhr mal Richtung Hahnenkamm starten, falls sich noch jemand anschliessen möchte? barracuda.....?

frohe Ostern!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (25. März 2005)

@[email protected] Dann erst mal gute Genesung. Das Jahr ist ja noch lang für Odenwald, Taunus und Konsorten.....  Gibts noch in Kürze ein Mallebericht ??  

@puls [email protected] Einen kleinen Schauer hab ich doch noch abbekommen. Der Cappu war wie immer am besten   Schliess Dich ruhig öfters mal an   

@[email protected] Den Kostenpunkt des Vitonringes darfst Du ruhig öffentlich bekannt geben. Ich hätt da nämlich auch Interesse  Erdi und Lupo haben auch noch Nipacks...

@[email protected] Gibt's noch andere im Forum, die ne Tour am Sonntag planen ?  Vielleicht können wir gemeinsam touren ?   @[email protected] Am Montag bin ich schon verplant 

Ich würd am Sonntag gern mal wieder Hahnenkamm fahren...oder gibts noch andere Vorschläge   Falls nicht, fahre ich hier um 10:00 Uhr los bin gegen 10:55 an der Killianusbrücke in Mainflingen. Wer sich anschliessen möchte.....Ich frag auch mal bei den Spessartbikern an. Die fahrn auch oft Hahnenkamm. 

So long

Nachtrag:

@[email protected] Fusionmania.....  Morgen fährste ??? Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (25. März 2005)

Ja, hat Spass gemacht mich auf der Maintour ein wenig einzusauen   
Auch hat es mich gefreud mithalten zu können, werde mich bestimmt öfters mal anschliesen, freue mich schon auf die nächte gemeinsame Tour natürlich auch gerne Grundlage

Sonntag ist Familienprogram angesagt sonst wär ich schon dabei   

PS: Das Fusion Bike sieht extrem Gut aus ! !


----------



## redpulse (25. März 2005)

@Erdi01: Gute besserung und grüsse von deinem Mitfahrer auf Malle. Frag mich dann wie Du die Wellen durchdrückst wenn Du 100% fit bist   
Euer Thread hat ja wirklich gewaltige Dimensionen.

Grüsse auch @yakko -> immer den 140iger Puls im Auge behalten.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2005)

redpulse schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01: Gute besserung und grüsse von deinem Mitfahrer auf Malle. Frag mich dann wie Du die Wellen durchdrückst wenn Du 100% fit bist
> Euer Thread hat ja wirklich gewaltige Dimensionen.
> 
> Grüsse auch @yakko -> immer den 140iger Puls im Auge behalten.



Hi @[email protected] ... schön das Du den Weg in unseren Thread gefunden hast und Büttelborn ist Luftlinie 22,5 KM vom Dietzenbach entfernt, also nich aus der Welt. Ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt RR oder MTB sollte nix im Weg stehen  Ausserdem is der Raum Groß-Gerau in unserem Thread noch ein weißer Fleck  


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts noch in Kürze ein Mallebericht ??


Ja, werd schon noch was posten sobald ich die Daten und Strecken ausgewertet habe und nachvollzogen habe wo wir alles waren. 

Hab ja Radlverbot   :kotz:    

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (26. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Dann erst mal gute Genesung. Das Jahr ist ja noch lang für Odenwald, Taunus und Konsorten.....  Gibts noch in Kürze ein Mallebericht ??



Ja auch von mir nochmal gute Besserung an Erdi01! Wärste nich so schnell die Berge hochgedüst, hättste auch nich so lang im Kalten warten müssen    

Als Vorgeschmack auf Erdis Malle-Bericht hab ich schonmal ein paar Bilder von der Woche Mallorca  hochgeladen.

Wo ich grade beim Kofferauspacken den Fotoapparat in der Hand hatte, habe ich heute noch ein paar Bilder von meinen Bikes gemacht, für die Technophilen unter uns...


----------



## Ippie (26. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

um den Preis von den Vitonringen bekanntgeben zu können, brauch ich erst dir größe des Ringes. AußenØ und SchnurØ. DSann gibt es auch Preise

@[email protected] von mirv auch Gute Besserung.

@[email protected] die Bilder sind ja schon sehr schön. Ich warte auf Euren Bericht

@[email protected] Glückwunsch zum neuen Fusion. Dann sau es mal ordentlich ein. 

@[email protected] ich habe die neue XT-Kurbel drauf. Auf der rechten Seite war das Gewinde so kaputt, so daß der Abzieher nicht mehr gehalten hat. Das war das Problem. Aber mit ein paar gezielten Hammerschlägen ging die Kurbel runter. Die andere Seite ging mit dem Abzieher.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2005)

Hi,

erstmal Danke für die Genesungswünsche ... wird schon wieder werden  

Heut fang ich mal mit dem Fazit an 

 das allerwichtigste vorneweg mein Renner ist auch zum zweiten Mal heil hin und zurück gekommen und ging auch nicht verloren. Auch wir selber sind alle wieder heil zurück. Ansonsten war es wunderschön, das Wetter   war bis auf Montag sagenhaft. Wolkenlos, sonnig, recht windstill. Die Sonnencreme war absolutes muss! Hin und wieder hatten wir morgens ein wenig Nebel der sich aber rasch auflöste um der Sonne Platz zu machen. Der besagte Montag war der schlechteste Tag der Woche. Es war bewölkt und teilweise recht zügig. An dem Tag hab ich mir auch mein Nässchen verkühlt und mir den Schnupfen eingefangen. Die Temperaturen bewegten sich immer zwischen 20-23 Grad. Wassertemperatur  keine Ahnung  hab kein im Wasser gesehen ders hätte sagen können.  

Das Hotel war gut. Es lag zwischen Hauptstrasse und Playa in Alcudia. Ca. 4-5 KM vom Hafen entfernt. Allen voran muss man die Zimmer erwähnen. Eigentlich waren es keine Zimmer sondern kleine Apartment mit 38 qm. Separater Wohn/Essbereich, separates Schlaffzimmer und natürlich mit Dusche und WC. Die Verpflegung gab es in Form eines Buffets. Es war reichlich, jederzeit gut gefüllt und abwechslungsreich. Ich empfand das Essen aber vielfach als geschmacklos. Ohne nachwürzen ging gar nix.

Die Organisation des Veranstalters war gut. Flug mit Air Berlin, Transfer vom/zum Flughafen/Hotel, Hotel, geführte Touren, kleine überschaubare Gruppen. Alles inbegriffen. In Sachen Preis/Leistung nicht zu topen. Noch mal Dank an Sonja, die den Veranstalter in den unendlichen Weiten des WWW aufgestöbert hatte.  

Wir Drei  Sonja, Rene und ich  haben einige Touren zusammen gefahren. Zwar nicht alle, hin und wieder hatte jeder sein eigenes Ding gemacht. Im Hotel hatte man sich spätestens zum Essen wieder getroffen und konnte dann von seinem Tag berichten. Meist ist der Tag in der Bar ausgegangen in Mitten lauter Gleichgesinnter Rennradverrückten.  

Bei den geführten Touren hatte ich immer das GPS am Start. Somit kann ich nachvollziehen wo es lang ging und wo wir waren. Auch für spätere Touren falls man noch mal in der Region ist. Die Gruppen in denen gefahren wurde waren überschaubar meist 4-9 Leute. Am ersten Tag gab es einen Sturz in der Gruppe, ansonsten ging alles gut. Zwei Platten hatten wir zu beklagen. Beide an einem Tag recht kurz hintereinander sicher durch ein Stück schlechte Strecke ausgelöst. Die Streckenführung durch die Guides war gut gewählt und abwechslungsreich. Einzig das Stück zwischen Alcudia und Sa Pobla am Kraftwerk vorbei war mies; lies sich aber nicht immer vermeiden. Auch wurden wir gefragt was wir fahren wollten und konnten Einfluss auf die Touren nehmen. Es wurden in der Regel 2-3 Leistungsgruppen angeboten, die sich durch den angepeilten Durchschnitt unterschieden und andere Strecken fuhren. Als erstes sind uns die einschlägigen Handzeichen beigebracht worden und wie man in der Gruppe richtig fährt  nicht wie wir im Januar wo jede Welle von irgendjemanden als Anlass genommen wurde da Hochzudrücken sei es aus Spaß oder auf Grund irgendwelcher Pulsbereiche  so funktioniert das in einer richtigen Trainingsgruppe nicht und man fährt sie auseinander. Hatte uns auch ein Rüffel eingebracht.   Wenn man erst mal weis wies vorn zu laufen hat funktioniert das auch hinten hervorragend.

Yakko hat ziemlich genau geschätzt was die Gesamttourdaten angeht. Bei mir sind es auch 7 Tage/7Touren/700 KM/knapp 5000 HM geworden. Ich bin 7 Tage in Folge gefahren ohne Ruhetag. Plattgefahren hatte ich mich nie. Bin nach jeder Tour vom Rad gestiegen und hatte den Eindruck noch 50 KM dranhängen zu können. Trotzdem geht nach 7 Tagen in Folge nix mehr. Nicht konditionell sondern mental. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock mehr auf Rad gehabt und habe demzufolge den letzen Tag mit Faulenzen, Packen und Radverpacken verbracht während Sonja, Rene und die meisten Anderen noch mal ne Runde gedreht haben. Ich bin dann um die Zeit rumzukriegen 3 Stunden die Playa rauf und runter marschiert. Natürlich nicht ohne einen frisch gepressten O-Saft zu mir zu nehmen. Allein wegen dem rentiert sich schon ein Malletrip um die Zeit  schmatz, schmatz

So nun sind wir also wieder da. Es ist Ostern, die Sonne scheint schon seit einiger Zeit und ich Sitz hier mit meiner Rotznase und tippe vor mich hin statt auf dem Rad zu sitzen  nach zwei Tagen ohne hab ich nämlich schon wieder Lust  muss es mir aber vorsorglich verkneifen bis meine Rotznase weg ist. Nur ärgerlich das ich mein RTF Start wieder verschieben muss wollte eigentlich am MO in Illbenstadt starten. Na ja 

Die Einzelheiten zu den einzelnen Touren verkneif ich mir an dieser Stelle, die Meisten könnten mit den Käfern sowieso nix anfangen oder müssten die Mallekarten wälzen und studieren wenn sie es nachvollziehen wollten. Lieber live sehen oder ein paar Bilder anschauen oder noch besser live "erfahren"  vielleicht bei einer Neuauflage eines gemeinsamen Malletrip. Für mich war das definitiv nicht der Letzte, Cap Formentor ist zwar abgehakt aber immer wieder schön zu fahren und der Küstenklassier von Andratx nach Polensa und die Sa Calobra steht ja noch aus  

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (26. März 2005)

Morsche ...

War heute bissle unterwegs und habe bisschen Höhenmeter in Bayern trainiert.

Am Rückweg, als ich am Main entlang fuhr, bin ich über die Killianusbrücke,
dahinter standen rund 1Mio, nein 40Biker, und es wurden als mehr und mehr und mehr   . Kann mir gar nicht erklären wo die alle herkamen .... 
War hier im IBC ein Treffen angezettelt ?

Naja wie auch immer ...

Wer ist denn mal an ner Feldberg Tour interresiert    ? 
Also Trails eingeschlossen ...

Grüße

Jens 

P.S.: @ Sakir Wann wird jeder sein eigenes Trikot in der Hand haben können (ca.)


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. März 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Am Rückweg, als ich am Main entlang fuhr, bin ich über die Killianusbrücke,
> dahinter standen rund 1Mio, nein 40Biker, und es wurden als mehr und mehr und mehr  . Kann mir gar nicht erklären wo die alle herkamen ....
> War hier im IBC ein Treffen angezettelt ?


 
Hi,

ich tipp mal auf die Bike Gruppe vom Radsport König, Samstag 14:00 Uhr, oder??

@SteelManni, sorry. Kann im Moment nicht Biken nur Rennrad fahren mein Bike ist zerlegt und wartet auf einen neuen Teileträger sprich Rahmen. Denke der kommt am Dienstag! freu


Dann können wir nächsten Samstag los legen  

Ciao und dicke Eier <- Ostereier versteht sich


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. März 2005)

noch mal Hi,

wer ist das den beim Reifenwechsel im Bike Activ Trikot?????

Nur mal so aus Interesse!!


Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal Hi,
> 
> wer ist das den beim Reifenwechsel im Bike Activ Trikot?????
> 
> ...



Ahhh, da hatt aber einer genau geguggt. Unser Guide. Teamfahrerin von BikeAktive/Voicezone  Hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt. Mehr verrat ich nich ... habs Ihr versprochen  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (26. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

@ippie, Sakir, war doch ne schöne Tour heute, und auch mit reichlich 
Höhenmetern!  

Es waren ja fast alle Highlights dabei, 
die der nähere Spessart zu bieten hat!  

Von der Birkenheiner über Hahnenkamm, Michelbacher Weinberge
bis Teufelsgrund, und das ganze noch im guten Tempo!  

@ barracuda, hab ich mir dann schon gedacht, das Dein Bike noch zerlegt ist, nächsten Samstag müssen wir das ganze nochmal angehn.
So wie ich weiß, hat Günter seinen Rahmen schon?!?
Dann mal viel Spaß beim schrauben!  

@ erdie, schöne Bilder aus Mallorca, würde mich auch mal interressieren wer das im Bike-activ Trikot beim Reifen flicken ist!?!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (26. März 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> @ippie, Sakir, war doch ne schöne Tour heute, und auch mit reichlich
> Höhenmetern!
> ...


das stimmt, ich fand es genau richtig....... gfenau sowas habe ich heute grbaaucht.... und nach dem einenmm Schmucker schwarzbirging es mir auch richtig gut....nächste ochenende müssen wir das unbedingt woederholen.
so nun muss ich mich erstmal entspannen...
michale


----------



## tboy0709 (27. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt, ich fand es genau richtig....... gfenau sowas habe ich heute grbaaucht.... und nach dem einenmm Schmucker schwarzbirging es mir auch richtig gut....nächste ochenende müssen wir das unbedingt woederholen.
> so nun muss ich mich erstmal entspannen...
> michale




Das merkt man das Du Dich jetzt mal entspannen mußt HEHE   (Verweis auf den Text da waren die Finger wohl ein bischen Dick oder Schlapp) 
Kleiner Scherz nicht ernst nehmen weißt ja von wems kommt.

Mein Renner hat ein kleines Upgrade bekommen ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig die Dura Ace Gruppe ist jetzt dran nächste Woche kommen noch Carbon Lenker und Vorbau und dann noch Mavic Cosmic Carbone LaufRäder.
Wo hier doch jeder fast ein neues Rad hat muß ich das doch jetzt auch mal schreiben an meinem MTB gabs ja nur ne aufwertung in Sachen Gabel. 

Aber der Renner sieht jetzt richtig geil aus man ich will gar nicht fahren damit und den dreckig machen.


----------



## Ippie (27. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die tour fand ich gestern auch super. Danach habe ich noch mein Schwingenlager mit einer U-Scheibe verstärkt und schon wackelt der Hintereifen nich mehr wie ein Entenbürzel. 
Als Upgrade habe ich jetzt eine XT-Kurbel und nächste Woche gibt es einen neuen  Satz Mavic-Laufräder mit Scheibenaufnahme. Aber anfangs fahre ich noch mit V-Brake. Meine vordere Felge ist leider am Ende und so gut wie durchgebremst. 

Nächstes WE bin ich wieder dabei. Am besten Samstag

bis denn 

Volker


----------



## Andreas (27. März 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] das mit den Gummiringen ist wie Sakir es sagt. Das sind NBR-Ringe und sind weder hitzebeständig, noch UV-fest. Am Besten Du nimmst VITON Ringe. Die halten auf jeden Fall länger und kosten nicht die Welt. Ich messe mal meine O-Ring und sag Dir mal, was er in Viton kosten würde.



Ja, das wäre nett.


----------



## Sakir (27. März 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Das merkt man das Du Dich jetzt mal entspannen mußt HEHE   (Verweis auf den Text da waren die Finger wohl ein bischen Dick oder Schlapp)


urgs, ohje was habe ich da bloss getippt..... die Entspannung war auch da  habe nicht mehr viel von dem Abend mitbekommen   
leider ist auch seit gestern abend mein Laptop defekt... die Festplatte "klckt" nurnoch....   das gibt bstimmt ein Garantiefall.... 

*kennt jemand eventuell eine Firma die meine Daten auf der Festplatte retten kann ?*

@Ippie, SteelManni : ich freu mich schon tierisch auf den kommenden Samstag, war wie immer goil mit euch ! bestimmt kann man da noch eine paar Trails mehr rauskitzeln   irgendwie hatte ich beim letzten mal die Weinberge steiler in Erinnerung     

@Ippie: die Kurbel ist super, macht auch was her das Teil an deinem Bike...

@O-Ring : ich bring dem Ippie mal einen Originalen mit, dann kann er mal schauen ! ! !

@tboy0709: man man, was Komponenten     da kann man nur neidisch sein, was hier in den letzten Tagen/Wochen an Bikes und Teile gekauft/verbaut wurde    

@Malleristen : schön das ihr wieder heil und mit Bike im Lande seid !

@Barracuda_de: wenn dein MTB wieder komplett ist, komm doch am Samstag mit, wird bestimmt Lustig und auch nicht dreckig (gellle Steelmanni   )

@KillerN: die Trikots sind bestellt ! nun wird dort erstmal eine Grafik der Trikots erstellt und mir dann zugestellt, dann schauen wir sie uns nochmal an und dann (nach der bezahlung) wird es noch 4 Wochen dauern !

Michael


----------



## Google (27. März 2005)

Moin...öhhm Guten Abend allerseits.

@ Ippie, Sakir, Steelmanni @ Eure Tour muß ja ein Heidenspass gemacht haben.  Wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte, wär ich bestimmt dabei gewesen.

Ich kann das seit heute erst recht voll und ganz verstehen, weil ich ja auch am Vormittag wieder erstmals Gelände unter die Stollen genommen habe. Es hat einen tierischen Spass gemacht......schon die ersten Meter Waldboden, - und da übertreibe ich nicht- haben mir sofort vor Aufregung und Freude ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengrube bereitet.....war einfach nur schön   

Also lange Rede kurze Sinn: Lasst den Rest des Thread nicht unwissend wenn Ihr wieder ne Tour nächstes WE vorhabt. Wenn ich Zeit hab bin ich bestimmt dabei. Samstag ist wie bei Ippie auch bei mir passend (noch).

@ Ippie @ Wegen des Ringes. Ich kann nur mit Liniealmaßen dienen. 40 mm Außendurchmesser und wohl 3 mm Ringdicke. Falls Du ne Schieblehre hast, mess den doch bitte nochmals wie ursprünglich von Dir angeboten nach und poste mal den Preis. Grazie   

@Erdie, BlackTreck @ Mit meinem Modem ists net so mit Bilder anschauen.   Ich schau mir die auf der Arbeit an...bin schon ganz *hechelhechel*


Und ich frag jetzt nochmal nach: Wollen wir uns in Schotten als "Touren rund um Hanau" Team anmelden ??? Soweit ich weiß, werden die drei schnellsten gewertet....

Es fahren doch bestimmt einige mit   ??? : Ich, Ippie, Steelmanni, Barracuda, BlackTreck, Sakir, Yakko, KillerN, mafels....

Auf Jungs und Mädels...Lassst uns langsam  bekannt werden


----------



## SteelManni (27. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin...öhhm Guten Abend allerseits.
> 
> @ Ippie, Sakir, Steelmanni @ Eure Tour muß ja ein Heidenspass gemacht haben.  Wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte, wär ich bestimmt dabei gewesen.
> 
> ...



Servus  

also isch bin in Schotten schon mal nicht dabei,

eildiweil ich nähmlich am 23.04 auf dem 40ten von einem guten Freund
eingeladen bin!  

Da hab mit der Uhrzeit am Sonntag morgen ein Problem!
Ansonsten wäre ich wohl auch am 24.04 in Sulzbach mitgefahren.

Was eine Tour am nächsten Samstag betrifft, so bin ich für 
jede Schandtat zu haben!  

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal wieder ne grössere Gruppe zusammen!?! 

Aber ganz ohne Gelände, Trails, ausreichend Höhenmetern, 
und einigen knackigen Steigungen wird das dann nicht abgehn! (Warnung!)  

Gruß
SteelManni

der sein Floyd jetzt neben dem Bett parkt!


----------



## BlackTrek (28. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich frag jetzt nochmal nach: Wollen wir uns in Schotten als "Touren rund um Hanau" Team anmelden ??? Soweit ich weiß, werden die drei schnellsten gewertet....
> 
> Es fahren doch bestimmt einige mit   ??? : Ich, Ippie, Steelmanni, Barracuda, BlackTreck, Sakir, Yakko, KillerN, mafels....



Hm, hab mal auf die Webpage geschaut. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur die kurze Strecke 45km.   Und bei den drei schnellsten werde ich wohl nicht mithelfen können. Ich fühle mich schon geschmeichelt, überhaupt als Starter in Erwägung gezogen zu werden.   

Wie gross ist denn die Veranstaltung eigentlich? Fahrt Ihr die Strecke mal vorher ab?

Eigentlich wollte ich hier mit dem Renner in die Saison starten.

Hab meinem Pina gestern eine neue Kette spendiert und dabei gemerkt, dass die Ritzel leider auch hinüber sind.   Die gute Campa Titan-Kassette...    Jetzt muss ich wohl auf Stahl umsteigen. Das wird mich am Henninger Turm die entscheidenden Zehntel kosten!   

@Erdi01: Fährste jetzt eigentlich auch da mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (28. März 2005)

Hallo @ Marathonis aber auch andere

Da ja doch einige hier sind die den Mara in Schotten fahren wollte ich mal wissen ob Ihr intresse habt mit mir und noch jemand anderem der aus meiner Gegend kommt mal die Strecke ab zu fahren so als Auffrischung von letztem Jahr. Dann weiß man schon mal wieder genau was auf einen zu kommt.

vielleicht am nächsten oder übernächsten Samstag oder auch Sonntag wie steht das Intresse, ich denke gemeinsam bekommen wie die Strecken noch zusammen oder?


----------



## Google (28. März 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal wieder ne grössere Gruppe zusammen!?!
> 
> Aber ganz ohne Gelände, Trails, ausreichend Höhenmetern,
> und einigen knackigen Steigungen wird das dann nicht abgehn! (Warnung!)


Mit ner größeren Gruppe nächsten Samstag kann ich mir schon vorstellen...hab ich irgendwie im Urin   Ist aber alles wetterabhängig   Na ja, mit Deinem neuen Bike hast u sicherlich zusätzlich Kraft noch jemanden abzuschleppen  


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, hab mal auf die Webpage geschaut. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur die kurze Strecke 45km.   Und bei den drei schnellsten werde ich wohl nicht mithelfen können. Ich fühle mich schon geschmeichelt, überhaupt als Starter in Erwägung gezogen zu werden.
> Wie gross ist denn die Veranstaltung eigentlich? Fahrt Ihr die Strecke mal vorher ab?


Also ich fahr auch nur die 45 Km....Wieso denn geschmeichelt ?? Ich denk, - und so auch bestimmt die anderen - dass es schon ne tolle Sache überhaupt ist, wenn wir ne Gruppe zusammen kriegen. Jeder der will sollte mitmachen können. Das Ergebnis ist da zweitrangig. Übrigens bist Du doch schon super drauf ?  Ich glaub letztes Jahr waren es so 400 Starter ?? Und wegen den vorherigen abfahren.....





			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ Marathonis aber auch andere
> 
> Da ja doch einige hier sind die den Mara in Schotten fahren wollte ich mal wissen ob Ihr intresse habt mit mir und noch jemand anderem der aus meiner Gegend kommt mal die Strecke ab zu fahren so als Auffrischung von letztem Jahr. Dann weiß man schon mal wieder genau was auf einen zu kommt.
> 
> vielleicht am nächsten oder übernächsten Samstag oder auch Sonntag wie steht das Intresse, ich denke gemeinsam bekommen wie die Strecken noch zusammen oder?


....wären wir dann schon mal 3  Vielleicht am Samstag in einer Woche   ???Das kommende WE bin ich schon ausgebucht (siehe posts oben).

Uuups was vergessen...: Für den kommenden oder darauf folgenden Freitag mach ich nochmal ne LD mit der Absicht einen Angriffstrainingsplan erstellt zu bekommen.  ...Muß/Will noch jemand hin ? Ich mach die Woche einen Termin aus.


----------



## Ippie (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Schotten habe ich vorgemerkt. Ich werde mich aber erst kurzfristig anmelden.  Zur Zeit läuft mein Traing sehr gut und mit der Lauferei hauptsächlich im GA1 komme ich unter der Woche gut aus. Und am WE wird jeder Hügel mitgenommen. Ich fühle mich dabei sehr gut und wahrscheinlich werde ich jedes WE 100 HM draufpacken. Das heißt m Samstag 1200! Als SteelManni ich bin dabei.

So jetzt gehe ich etwas laufen. Die neue Woche hat bereits begonnen.

@[email protected] eine LD will ich erst im Mai machen. Auf Vorbereitung für Frammersbach. Die Ringmaße reichen mir. Ich schaue morgen mal nach dem Preis und teile Euch das mit. Schön das Du Dich vom Main etwas lösen konntest. Wir wollten schon einen Antrag stellen, um den Mainradweg in Googleradweg umzubenennen.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich hier mit dem Renner in die Saison starten.
> 
> Hab meinem Pina gestern eine neue Kette spendiert und dabei gemerkt, dass die Ritzel leider auch hinüber sind.   Die gute Campa Titan-Kassette...    Jetzt muss ich wohl auf Stahl umsteigen. Das wird mich am Henninger Turm die entscheidenden Zehntel kosten!
> 
> @Erdi01: Fährste jetzt eigentlich auch da mit?


ich habs vor bei "Rund um den Henningerturm" zu starten. Ich denke vom Feeling her muß das ne feine Sache sein. Das wird wohl jeden Mara weit in den Schatten stellen.

Ich denk bis kommenden SO werd ich meine Erkältung los sein und will dann endlich mein ersten RTF für dieses Jahr fahren. Start ist in Epperthausen und ich werd die 110ner Runde fahren. Vielleicht fahr ich mim Radl hin und zurück dann kommen noch ca. 50 KM hinzu. Das werd ich vom Wetter und meiner Lust auf Aufstehen abhängig machen.

Hast Du auch Lust auf RTF am Sonntag Noch wer  

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (28. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

da wollte ich den Racing Ralph auf dem neuen Bike mal
ausgiebig testen, und schon ist's vorbei!  

Auf der Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm hab ich ihn heute
auf einem Teilstück (mit Schotter/Bauschutt befestigt)
hinten kompl. aufgeschlitzt! Habs aber gleich gemerkt!  

Was die alles auf die Wege feuern!  
Dachziegel, Porzellan, Glas, alles dabei!?!

Jetzt hab ich gleich mal zwei neue Michelin XCR A/T 2,0
aufgezogen.
@ barracuda, danke für den Tipp!  

Machen doch einen schlanken Fuss auf dem Bike, bin mal gespannt
wie sie sich fahren, der rasende Ralph kam heute bei dem Modder
schon an seine Grenzen!

@ google, wer sollte sich denn von mir abschleppen lassen?
Böse Zungen behaupten, unten am Main gibt es schon eine 
"Google-Gedächtiss-Spurrille" 
Also fahr mal wieder mit ins Gelände!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (28. März 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> hinten kompl. aufgeschlitzt! Habs aber gleich gemerkt!


was ein Glück ist dir nix dabei passiert !

wenn ich da an Ippie´s verschlissene Felge dencke und was damit alles passieren könnte.... ohje ohje.....

Ich hätte nix dagegen, die Tour am WE ein bissel zu optimieren ! diesmal waren es bei mir 1145hm.... mal schauen was wir kommendes WE draus machen    

@tboy0709: Intresse an einer Streckenbesichtigung hätte ich schon ! 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (28. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs vor bei "Rund um den Henningerturm" zu starten. Ich denke vom Feeling her muß das ne feine Sache sein. Das wird wohl jeden Mara weit in den Schatten stellen.


Prima!   Hoffentlich ist das Wetter besser als letztes Jahr.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk bis kommenden SO werd ich meine Erkältung los sein und will dann endlich mein ersten RTF für dieses Jahr fahren. Start ist in Epperthausen und ich werd die 110ner Runde fahren. Vielleicht fahr ich mim Radl hin und zurück dann kommen noch ca. 50 KM hinzu. Das werd ich vom Wetter und meiner Lust auf Aufstehen abhängig machen.
> 
> Hast Du auch Lust auf RTF am Sonntag Noch wer
> 
> Erdi01



Kommt ein bisschen drauf an, ob ich bis dahin eine frische Campa-Kassette bekommen habe. Hm, 110km. Eher flach oder bergig? Welche Streckenlängen gibt´s denn sonst noch? Wo geht´s denn genau los und welche Uhrzeit?   




			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> da wollte ich den Racing Ralph auf dem neuen Bike mal
> ausgiebig testen, und schon ist's vorbei!
> 
> Auf der Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm hab ich ihn heute
> ...



Interessant. Mir gings mal genau andersherum. Auf meinem Trek waren original Michelins (tubeless) drauf und ich hab mir im Spessart auf einem ganz normalen Schotterweg einen Schlitz reingefahren. Seitdem Racing Ralph mit Latex-Schläuchen. 

Die leichten CC-Reifen geben sich aber wahrscheinlich alle gar nicht so viel, was die Robustheit abgeht. 

BTW tubeless + leichte Reifen ist imho eine völlig schwachsinnige Kombi. Kaum zu flicken, schwer zu montieren und man braucht in jedem Fall Pressluft. Bei einem stabilen FR-Reifen ist das vielleicht was anderes, der geht halt nicht so schnell kaputt.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ein bisschen drauf an, ob ich bis dahin eine frische Campa-Kassette bekommen habe. Hm, 110km. Eher flach oder bergig? Welche Streckenlängen gibt´s denn sonst noch? Wo geht´s denn genau los und welche Uhrzeit?
> .


Naja, ein paar Hügel sind schon drin. Hab nochmal geschaut, das ist das Eppertshausen vor meiner Nase. Is nur 10 KM von mir entfernt. Werd also auf jedenfall von Dtz. starten. Hab hier genügend Parkplätze bei Interesse. Hier der Link zum Veranstallter. Auf der linken Seite Radtouristik anwählen und dann auf "Fahrt durch den Rodgau" gehen (kann man nicht genauer verlinken)
Es werden 41/71/111 KM angeboten durch den nördl. ODW. Beste Gelegenheit mein Heimatrevier kennenzulernen  Also los ... Dein Renner wirste schon flott kriegen  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (29. März 2005)

Morsche


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Werd also auf jedenfall von Dtz. starten.


bist du schon gemeldet ? wann willst du denn bei dir losfahren ?
wenn ich von meiner Regierung frei bekommen... komme ich mit   

@Google : LD brauch ich imo noch nicht, dachte da eher an ende April !

*gäääääähn*

wie schön ist es, *URLAUB* zu haben ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Andreas (29. März 2005)

Schade eigentlich, wo das ganze im Nachbarort startet. Mir fehlt aber leider ein Renner.
Ich habe mir die Strecke mal angeschaut. Die lange Runde geht schon gut in die Berge.


----------



## SteelManni (29. März 2005)

Moin moin @ all  

@ Black Treck, mit tubeless-Reifen kann ich mich auch nicht anfreunden!
Hab mal mitbekommen wie einer im Gelände versucht hat, nach einem 
Plattfuß einen Schlauch ein zu ziehen!?!  
Der hat ganz schön kämpfen müssen, bis er die Decke wieder drauf hatte!

Von Latex-Schläuchen halt ich allerdings auch nicht so viel, 
das ewige nachpumpen würde mich stören!

Den ein oder anderen Plattfuß nehm ich dann schon mal in kauf,
wenn's nicht grad ein aufgeschlitzter Mantel ist!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> bist du schon gemeldet ? wann willst du denn bei dir losfahren ?
> wenn ich von meiner Regierung frei bekommen... komme ich mit
> ...


Nö gemeldet noch nicht. Werd mein Ticket vor Ort lösen. Start denke so um 8 in Dtz. evtl. auch früher. Werd heut abend erfahren wer vom RSC Dtz. noch mitfährt und wann die sich treffen. Werd dann die Uhrzeit noch mal posten.

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (29. März 2005)

Ihr seid alle schon am WE planen. Wollen wir mal wieder am Donnerstag eine Runde drehen?


----------



## yakko (29. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich frag jetzt nochmal nach: Wollen wir uns in Schotten als "Touren rund um Hanau" Team anmelden ??? Soweit ich weiß, werden die drei schnellsten gewertet....
> 
> Es fahren doch bestimmt einige mit   ??? : Ich, Ippie, Steelmanni, Barracuda, BlackTreck, Sakir, Yakko, KillerN, mafels....
> 
> Auf Jungs und Mädels...Lassst uns langsam  bekannt werden



Ich mache meine Teilnahme sehr vom Wetter abhängig und werde mich ggf. kurzfristig dort anmelden. Aber auch nur für die kurze Runde.
Und wohl auch fürs IBC Racing Team 



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ Marathonis aber auch andere
> 
> Da ja doch einige hier sind die den Mara in Schotten fahren wollte ich mal wissen ob Ihr intresse habt mit mir und noch jemand anderem der aus meiner Gegend kommt mal die Strecke ab zu fahren so als Auffrischung von letztem Jahr. Dann weiß man schon mal wieder genau was auf einen zu kommt.
> 
> vielleicht am nächsten oder übernächsten Samstag oder auch Sonntag wie steht das Intresse, ich denke gemeinsam bekommen wie die Strecken noch zusammen oder?



Wäre dabei.

Dieses WE: habe da ein wenig den Überblick verloren, wer will wo wie weit fahren?

yakko


----------



## Edith L. (29. März 2005)

@Eisbären
Ja, der WP ist ja nu beendet. 
War dieses Jahr irgendwie doch ein bisschen härter als der WP 03/04. Das Ergebnis wird sich hoffentlich bereits am 17.04.2005 beim Kellerwaldmara einstellen und bestätigen. 
Danke an das Team und insbesondere an Google  . Immer wieder ne harte Nuss mit seinen GAzeitvorlagen am Main entlang.  Den Ausschlag gab dann wohl letztlich, dass Du auf Malle so mieses Wetter hattest, während ich mein Ding in der Woche vor Ostern richtig durchziehen konnte.

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich, wo das ganze im Nachbarort startet. Mir fehlt aber leider ein Renner.
> Ich habe mir die Strecke mal angeschaut. Die lange Runde geht schon gut in die Berge.






			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid alle schon am WE planen. Wollen wir mal wieder am Donnerstag eine Runde drehen?


JA ich bin dabei. Denke bis DO hab ich meine Erkältung soweit im Griff. Hab auch gerade aus dem Tour-Forum von Karsten ne Anfrage wegen DO abend bekommen (war bei unserem letzten Do Ausritt auch schon dabei)

DO abend 18 Uhr Patershäuser Hofgut  

Karsten startet auch bei der RTF. Bin am überlegen ob mir bei der Letzten einer mit nem Cross oder modifizierten MTB begegnet ist. Wäre vielleicht ein Versuch wert mit Dein slickbereiften MTB zu starten  Wolltest Du nicht damit im Sommer die "Route des Grand Alpes" fahren. Die Alpenpässe reizen mich auch ungemein  

Und nach Bayrischzell will ich diesen Sommer auch unbedingt mal wieder ein paar Moser-Touren fahren  

Heut abend geht ich auf den Stammtisch vom RSC Dtz. Mal sehen wer von Dehnen alles zur RTF statet. Außerdem fahren die Jungs im Juli von Dtz nach Karlsruhe zur Tdf  ... da will ich auch mit ... man ich weis gar nicht wie ich das alles unter einen Hut kriegen soll  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (29. März 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> DO abend 18 Uhr Patershäuser Hofgut
> 
> Wäre vielleicht ein Versuch wert mit Dein slickbereiften MTB zu starten  Wolltest Du nicht damit im Sommer die "Route des Grand Alpes" fahren. Die Alpenpässe reizen mich auch ungemein



Hi Erdi,

momentan habe ich die 2.3er Racing Ralph drauf. Ich muste über Ostern ja mal ins Gelände. 

Do Abend 18 h am Hofgut geht klar.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2005)

O.K. Feierabendrunde steht für Donnerstag abend 18 Uhr. Letzte Möglichkeit WP-Punkte einzusammeln  

LMB-Eintrag 

Erdi01

*EDIT: Gerade gelesen Winterpokal is ja rum !!! ???*


----------



## Google (30. März 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich frag jetzt nochmal nach: Wollen wir uns in Schotten als "Touren rund um Hanau" Team anmelden ???


Ok, kurzfristig wegen der Wetterlage anmelden ist ja auch sinnvoll. Wollt ich ursprünglich auch machen. Ich hoff die Teamlosen melden sich dann wenigstens mit "Touren rund um Hanau" an.... Oderr  


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das Du Dich vom Main etwas lösen konntest. Wir wollten schon einen Antrag stellen, um den Mainradweg in Googleradweg umzubenennen.


Das wäre eine Ehre für mich  


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid alle schon am WE planen. Wollen wir mal wieder am Donnerstag eine Runde drehen?


Am Donnerstag hab ich leider noch einmal Main.....   Doch noch Googleradweg ??  Aber dann weht so langsam ein anderer Wind 


			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses WE: habe da ein wenig den Überblick verloren, wer will wo wie weit fahren?


Am Samstag gibts wohl ne Neuauflage der Spessarttour von Sakir Ippie und Steelmanni....will auch mit  So circa 1200 hm. Wird wohl auch für mich erst mal ne harte Nuss als noch "alter Grundlagenmaingoogle"

Am Sonntag bietet Erdi ne RTF ab Dietzenbach an......Würd ich ja mim Crossrad evtl mitfahren...auch früh ist ganz gut weil ich nachmittags schon mit der Family unterwegs bin.....aber schon um 8:00 Uhr ??  Nix für Google !!


			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an das Team und insbesondere an Google  . Immer wieder ne harte Nuss mit seinen GAzeitvorlagen am Main entlang.  Den Ausschlag gab dann wohl letztlich, dass Du auf Malle so mieses Wetter hattest, während ich mein Ding in der Woche vor Ostern richtig durchziehen konnte.


Nö, Nö...den Vorsprung hätt ich auch bei gutem Wetter in Malle nicht wettmachen können. Du bist einfach mehr gefahren   Gratulation  

@Eisbä[email protected] Mir hatts Spass gemacht und Platz 7 bei 40 Teams ist ne tolle Leistung. Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung 

@[email protected] Meld Dich wegen Schotten abfahren

Ach...und das mit dem Joggen bei mir hat sich bis auf weiteres wieder erledigt. Hab mir mal wieder ne prächtige Achillessehnenreizung eingefangen. Werde wohl doch 4 * die Woche biken müssen


----------



## Ippie (30. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] schade, daß Du mit der Joggerei so Probs hast. Gut das wir noch ein Rad haben. Am Samstag können wir ja mal wieder zusammen fahren. Durch die Lauferei brauche ich am WE Höhenmeter. Unglaublich welche Energie sich unter der Woche aufbaut. Und die will und muß am WE raus.  
Zur Zeit bin unglaublich motiviert. Ich freue mich schon auf die Maras und natürlich unser internes Duell.   Aber in erster Linie steht mein Duell mit mir an. Das heißt Zeitverbesserung zum Vorjahr. Schaun mer mal.
Wie Du schon sagtest war es letztes Jahr genauso. Jan/Feb. einen durchhänger und ab März hochmotiviert. Übrigens habe ich mich heute in Frammersbach angemeldet. Ich habe auch dort "Touren rund um Hanau" als Team angegeben.
Ich wäre auch gerne den Kellerwaldmara mitgefahren. Der ist mir aber viel zu früh für die mittlere Distanz und wegen 40 km fahre ich nicht in Deutschland spazieren. Also wird es wahrscheinlich Schotten sein. Ich melde mich dort aber kurzfristig an.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (30. März 2005)

Morsche

ich habe mal einen Termin für Samstag ins LMB eingetragen !

wer Lust und Intresse hat, BITTE eintragen, es wird garantiert spassig und anstregend   

Michael


----------



## Ippie (30. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich mal eingetragen. 

Anstrengen wollte ich mich aber nicht.

Mehr Lust habe ich auf Steigungen, wo man nassgeschwitzt und mit 185er Puls ankommt und das grinsen trotzdem noch im Gesicht hat.  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## yakko (30. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> ich habe mal einen Termin für Samstag ins LMB eingetragen !
> 
> ...



Fieser Link...  

Wo ist denn der Parkplatz?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, komme ich von Frankfurt zum Neuwirtshaus wenn ich Erlensee von der A66 abfahre in der B8 in Richtung Süden folge, oder? Ich bin zwar schon mal mit Rad dort vorbeigefahren, aber das ist ewig her...

yakko


----------



## Sakir (30. März 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Lust habe ich auf Steigungen, wo man nassgeschwitzt und mit 185er Puls ankommt und das grinsen trotzdem noch im Gesicht hat.


sagte ich doch.. ein wenig anstrengen *bg*

@Yakko: ich kann leider momentan nicht auf meine TOP50  zugreifen, um dir einen geeigneten ausdruck zu kopieren !
eventuell kann dir ein anderer mal eine Grafik vom Neuwirtshaus und/oder Parkplatz "Spessart Blick" zukommen lassen....
wenn es nicht anders geht, können wir uns auch um 13:10 Uhr am Shooters treffen, denn dort starte ich 

link....hee hee hee      dachte nicht, das ich das hinbekomme   

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> ich habe mal einen Termin für Samstag ins LMB eingetragen !
> 
> ...


 
Wenn mein Rahmen da ist bin ich auch mit bei, ansonsten fahre ich RR  ;-)

Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (30. März 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mein Rahmen da ist bin ich auch mit bei, ansonsten fahre ich RR  ;-)
> 
> Bye


dann müssen wir da wohl mal DRUCK ausüben......   

bitte...bitte..bitte   

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. März 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> dann müssen wir da wohl mal DRUCK ausüben......
> 
> bitte...bitte..bitte
> 
> Michael


 

Bin ganz deiner Meinung, da kauft man sich nach 11 Jahren mal wieder einen MTB Rahmen und muß noch 3 Wochen darauf warten. Das steht doch in keinem Verhältnis, oder?!?!?

Muß mir wohl einen neuen Händler suchen    <- war ein Scherz, zumindest für heute   

Wenn ich das Teil morgen bekomme bin ich sicher dabei und bring vielleicht noch Fusion verstärkung mit!

Ciao

von dem dem langsam die Gedult verlässt


----------



## Google (30. März 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Lust habe ich auf Steigungen, wo man nassgeschwitzt und mit 185er Puls ankommt und das grinsen trotzdem noch im Gesicht hat.


 Du willst Schweißperlen auf der Stirn sehen ?? Hmmm... für mich bring ich dann mal ein Zerstäuber mit


----------



## tboy0709 (30. März 2005)

@ Barracuda sag mal bescheid wenn Du mit dem Renner fahren willlst veilleicht können wir ja mal wieder zusammen fahren.

So mein Renner hat jetzt sein vorläufiges Upgrade bekommen, zum jetzigen Erscheidungbild kommen dann nur noch neue Laufräder.


----------



## SteelManni (30. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

@ Sakir, ich bin dabei am Samstag, 
aber eigentlich hab ich mehr Lust auf "Grundlage"  

Vielleicht aber auch "Grundlage-Ausdauer"!?!  

Gibt's eigentlich eine GA4?  

@ google, ich denke Deinen Zerstäuber kannst Du zu hause lassen!  

@barracuda, ist bestimmt hart für Dich, so ganz ohne MTB ins Frühjahr
zu starten! Ich drück Dir die Daumen das der Rahmen bald kommt!
Bin schon gespannt auf Dein "neues Bike"
Wäre schön wenn's klappt am Samstag!  

Die neuen Michelin XCR A/T gehn richtig gut im Gelände, und machen 
auch noch einen schlanken Fuß an dem Bike, bin begeistert!  

Ich schätze wenn ich mein Hardtail wieder hab, dann hab ich ein Problem!
Mein Floyd fährt sich wirklich genial! Hab heut mal einige DH-Strecken
am HK (Oberwald) getestet, und bin erstaunt was das Teil alles schluckt!  

ERSCHAFFEN FÜR PURISTEN. KEIN SCHNICKSCHNACK. KEINE SPIELEREIEN.  
PURE TECHNIK. KLARE LINIEN. FAHRGENUSS PUR.
Bodo Probst, Konstrukteur Fusion Bikes   

@ tboy0709, was ist denn das für ein "Sägeblatt" an Deinen Renner?

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Fetti (31. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade euer forum gefunden, finde ich klasse!   
ich komme aus gelnhausen und bin ein hobbybiker der so ca. 100km die Woche zusammen bringt, je nach Zeit und Lust sind es mal mehr mal weniger. Ich habe die Saison erst vor zwei Wochen begonnen (ich meine ich habe seid langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen). Jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach leuten mit denen ich zusammen fahren kann.
Allerdings ist mir beim lesen der letzten Seiten euers Themas aufgefallen das Ihr alle ziemlich fit und gut trainiert seid (ist bei mir nicht unbedingt der Fall).   
Ich fahre gerne im Spessart oder auf anderen Waldwegen, bin keine Klettergemse (da stören die Kilos) und Mobil (Auto).
Würde mich freuen wenn mir hier jemand ein paar tipps geben könnte wo ich mal mitfahren kann. 

MfG

FETTI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2005)

@Fetti ... Willkommen in unserem Thread  

Ich gehör hier zur Fraktion der "klassischen" Tourer. RR und/oder MTB durch ODW, Spessart, Taunus (dieses Jahr wieder deutlich mehr) und Kreis Offenbach. Wenn ich den Guide mach lässt sich alles fahren, extrem klettern oder Downhill gibts bei mir nicht dafür lange Touren. Fürs Extreme sind Andere zuständig  

Heut abend is ne Tour angesetzt allerdings ab Dtz. siehe LMB.
SA gehts wohl mim RR durch den ODW.
SO is RTF Eppertshausen angesagt.

Bei der Gelegenheit wo ist eigentlich "Bad Offenbach" abgeblieben  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (31. März 2005)

wir sind noch da aber zu 50% ausser betrieb   hab mir an ostern ne fette erkältung geholt  aber die trails im westerwald warns wert  
heut abend bin ich bestimmt nicht dabei und am w.e.   mal sehn wies mir geht.

@fetti: sei auch von mir gegrüsst. wir haben ja schon eiene aussenposten ost im freigericht, da isses ja nach gn net mehr so weit und erdi hat bei seiner zuständigkeitsbeschreibung aber was wichtiges vergessen, gell erdi    

also viel spass heut abend


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2005)

Na dann auch Euch Gute Besserung ... und sagt mal Bescheid wegen MO Atlantis ob oder ob nicht  

Hab meine Erkältung fast weg. Starte jetzt zum ersten kleinen Test fürs WE.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (31. März 2005)

Ahoi

erstmal willkommen FETTI   

@Lupo: schau das du / ihr am Samstag wieder fitt seid, dann kannst du endlich mal dein Fusion im Gelände testen 

@Erdi01: Sonntag 8:00 Uhr bei dir... ohje das wird hart, wir sind am Samstag Abend in OF auf der Rennbahn ! das wird wieder feuchtfröhlich *g* ich versuche aber, das ich doch mitkomme. Das RR habe ich schon startklar gemacht (platten geflickt, gereinigt, geschmiert) 

@Atlantis: durch die Ferien wird es sicherlich ein slalom schwimmen ! ich komme aber 100%tig....

ich freu mich schon richtig auf den Samstag...      

Michael


----------



## mafels (31. März 2005)

Hallo an Alle,

melde mich aus dem Kurzurlaub zurück. 
Falls ich das fehlende Ersatzteil für mein MTB morgen bekomme, bin ich am Samstag auf alle Fälle dabei.
Ich würde dann zum Shooters fahren, 13:10 Uhr.

Hab mein Bike auch etwas umgebaut. Freu mich schon auf ne Tour und hoffe das alles klappt und ich morgen die letzten Sachen bekomme.

Grüße


----------



## puls190 (31. März 2005)

@google und Andreas

Welch eine Ehre für mich gleich zwei leibhaftige Biker des schon legendären Teams "TOUREN RUND UM HANAU" laden mich zum biken ein.   

Danke, aber ich habs zu spät gelesen sonst wär ich dabei gewesen, hatte heute sogar Zeit!!  

Ich könnte heulen, am Samstag habe ich Dienst und kann auch nicht mit euch die Hahnekamm Tour fahren. Wünsche euch viel Spass und viele Schweissperlen auf die Stiern!!!  

Und nochmal danke, dass ihr an mich gedacht habt    



Ps:heute bin ich das erste mal mit meinem neuen Rennrad gefahren macht auch Spass (bin zuvor noch nie Rennrad gefahren)


----------



## tboy0709 (31. März 2005)

@ Erdi und Sakir ich komme am Sonntag auch zu dem RTF nach Eppertshausen wann wollt Ihr denn starten ich werde so 8.45 da sein werd dann aber erstmal mit dem Vorstand dort sprechen hab mich mit jemand von denen dort verabredet werd dann wohl dort meinen Beitritt beim VC klar machen. Sagt doch mal bescheid was Ihr fahren wollt und wann


----------



## Sakir (31. März 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt doch mal bescheid was Ihr fahren wollt und wann


schön   , Erdi01 meinte, er wolle so um ca 8:00 Uhr starten... mal schauen was er zu deinem Beitrag meint !
ich muss schauen, wie ich am Sonntag morgen fit bin ))

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2005)

@Tboy, Sakir ... Ja werde so gegen 8 in Dtz. starten. So früh, da ja bekanntermaßen das Startfenster bei der RTF dort zwischen 8-10 liegt. Werde gemütlich nach Eppertshausen rollen denke das das mit 8:45 schon hinhaut. Kennen tun wir uns ja schließlich und sollten uns schon über den Weg laufen. Ansonsten Handy hab aber Tboys aktuelle Nr. nicht, kannste ja mal posten oder mir per PM schicken.

Fahren werd ich die 111 KM plus An- und Abfahrt. Samstag bin ich mit @grü[email protected] auch schon dort unterwegs und hoffe das ich mich nicht platt fahr  

@Sakir ... wer feiern saufen kann ... kann auch aufstehen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (1. April 2005)

Moin allerseits,

jetzt ist's mit der RTF ja schon ne recht humane Zeit aber jetzt hab ich für ne LD grad noch am Montag einen Termin bekommen, so daß ich mich schonen muß  Mit dem Cross hätt ich schon mitgehalten und einen guten Windschatten gefunden....Aber mit der LD wirds Zeit. Wenns gestern keine Eintagsfliege war, hat sich nämlich mein Pulsbereich wieder mal verschoben. Diesmal wohl nach unten....

@[email protected] Kennt Ihr vielleicht jemanden, der ein gebrauchtes RR verkaufen will ?? Oder habt Ihr gar einen Tipp wo ich recht günstig eins bekommen könnte ?

Für die Samstagstour hat sich ein gewisser _" Mafels "_ angemeldet. Kennt den jemand ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (1. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> sagte ich doch.. ein wenig anstrengen *bg*
> 
> @Yakko: ich kann leider momentan nicht auf meine TOP50  zugreifen, um dir einen geeigneten ausdruck zu kopieren !
> eventuell kann dir ein anderer mal eine Grafik vom Neuwirtshaus und/oder Parkplatz "Spessart Blick" zukommen lassen....
> ...



Ich sage mal, ich peile 13:10 am Shooters an, da ich mich aber kenne und bestimmt wieder auf den letzten Drücker losfahre ist 13:30 Neuwirtshaus wahrscheinlicher. Ich habe auf der Karte was gefunden, wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## Sakir (1. April 2005)

Morsche *gääähn*

@Yakko: wie gesagt, ich kann im Moment nicht auf die TOP50 zugreifen *snief* sonst hätte ich dir mal einen Ausdruck gemacht, wo genau dieses Neuwirtshaus liegt.... die Richtung ist grob zwischen GroßAuheim und Kahl, dort dann an der "B8", so viele "B8s" gibbet bei uns nicht ))

@Erdi01: recht hast du, geht aber nciht nur ums saufen, da vertrage ich ehh nimmer viel 1-2 Bie rund ich bin Platt ! geht auch drum, wenn ich erst Nachts irgendwann heim komme.... werde aber schon Abends alles packen, sodass ich morgens schnell los kann... würde sagen, ich sende dir eine SMS wenn ich starte, dann weisst du ob ich es schaffe oder nicht !

@Google: RR nee kenn ich niemanden, für den Anfang tuts auch ein z.B. 2danger oder bei "eBay" mal geschaut !

@mafels: schön ! ! ! dann können wir deinen neuen LR begutachten !

so, nun schwing ich mich mal aufs RR....

Michael


----------



## Ippie (1. April 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das wird am Samstag ja richtig was los sein. Ich freue mich schon. 
@[email protected] wenn Du am Montag eine LD machst, ist es mit der morgigen Tour schon etwas knapp. Aber Du machst das schon. Gebr. Rennrad habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir nicht auch einen tollen, schnellen, schönen Renner zulegen sollte?! (meine Chefin killt mich)

Bei 8:45 Uhr von humaner Zeit zu reden ist doch ein Witz. Mehr animalisch, oder?!  
Steht ihr sonntags um 7:00 Uhr auf? Das ist für mich eine Horrorvision.
Morgen 13:10 Uhr - das ist eine gute Zeit

Lupo, Dir gute Besserung. Oder wird es morgen doch was?

@[email protected] das wäre schön, wenn wir mal was zusammen fahren könnten. Als Freigerichter (Somborn) wohnen wir ja recht nah zusammen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Andreas (1. April 2005)

Nachdem Offenbach in Bad Offenbach umgetauft wurde, wollen sich jetzt Dietzenbach, Rodgau und Heustenstamm zu einer Grossstadt vereinen.

Guckst Du hier! 

@Sakir: Gib mir die GPS Koordinaten vom Parkplatz. Dann kann ich selbst schauen.
Wo war nochmal das Shooters?


----------



## Edith L. (1. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> .....RTF.....Mit dem Cross hätt ich schon mitgehalten und einen guten Windschatten gefunden....
> @[email protected] Kennt Ihr vielleicht jemanden, der ein gebrauchtes RR verkaufen will ?? Oder habt Ihr gar einen Tipp wo ich recht günstig eins bekommen könnte ?



Ein Kollege von mir fährt gelegentlich anstehende RTF's und sein komplettes Strassentraining, da kein RR vorhanden, immer mit seinem Crosser, natürlich mit Strassenreifen ! Wo ist das Problem? Ist doch geil die alten RTF-Materialfetischisten mit angeblich unterwertigem Material zu verblasen!   
Oder willst Du Dich jetzt den Eisbärenhetzern anschliessen? 

Und manche im Forum sollen doch, um das Hobby kostengünstig zu halten, an jeder Ecke Räder "finden"!   

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Kennt Ihr vielleicht jemanden, der ein gebrauchtes RR verkaufen will ?? Oder habt Ihr gar einen Tipp wo ich recht günstig eins bekommen könnte ?
> :





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Gebr. Rennrad habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir nicht auch einen tollen, schnellen, schönen Renner zulegen sollte?! (meine Chefin killt mich)
> Volker


Ganzen Renner nicht aber wer sich selber was aufbauen möchte für den ist vielleicht DAS von Interesse 

Ist schon beachtlich, dass immer mehr Interesse an einem Asphaltschneider bekunden. Mal gespannt wie lang es dauert bis hier der ein oder andere auch zusätzlich auf den Renner steigt. Renner hat auch was ...  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> [@Erdi01: recht hast du, geht aber nciht nur ums saufen, da vertrage ich ehh nimmer viel 1-2 Bie rund ich bin Platt ! geht auch drum, wenn ich erst Nachts irgendwann heim komme.... werde aber schon Abends alles packen, sodass ich morgens schnell los kann... würde sagen, ich sende dir eine SMS wenn ich starte, dann weisst du ob ich es schaffe oder nicht !
> Michael[/FONT]


is mir schon klar, ich vertrag auch nix. Bei mir langt schon 1 Bier (wenn ichs den trinken würde).
Sonntag rechne ich fest mit Dir  


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Offenbach in Bad Offenbach umgetauft wurde, wollen sich jetzt Dietzenbach, Rodgau und Heustenstamm zu einer Grossstadt vereinen.
> 
> Guckst Du hier!
> ?


Cool ich wuß es schon immer ... und nen Namen haben se mittlerweile auch gefunden *KREISSTADT RODHEUBACH * und die Nummernschilder werden auch geändert in *RHB*  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (1. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool ich wuß es schon immer ... und nen Namen haben se mittlerweile auch gefunden *KREISSTADT RODHEUBACH * und die Nummernschilder werden auch geändert in *RHB*
> 
> Erdi01



Wo hast Du das her?

Wegen RTF: Die Frankfurter kennen sich auch nicht so bei uns in der Gegend aus. Der RTF hat das Motto Rund um Rodgau (die meinen wohl Rodau).
Die Fahrt findet ja im Kreis Da-Di statt.


----------



## Lupo (1. April 2005)

habt ihrs in der ankündigung von thomas schon gelesen?!

unser google hat den ibc award gewonnen!

herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## Andreas (1. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihrs in der ankündigung von thomas schon gelesen?!
> 
> unser google hat den ibc award gewonnen!
> 
> herzlichen glückwunsch!



Hi Lupo,

das hast Du falsch geschaut, der * /you * ist der Gewinner des IBC Awards


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mafels (1. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin allerseits,
> 
> jetzt ist's mit der RTF ja schon ne recht humane Zeit aber jetzt hab ich für ne LD grad noch am Montag einen Termin bekommen, so daß ich mich schonen muß  Mit dem Cross hätt ich schon mitgehalten und einen guten Windschatten gefunden....Aber mit der LD wirds Zeit. Wenns gestern keine Eintagsfliege war, hat sich nämlich mein Pulsbereich wieder mal verschoben. Diesmal wohl nach unten....
> 
> ...




@[email protected] schön das wir uns am Samstag auch mal kennen lernen. Hat den Anschein Du hast gut trainiert, wenn sich Dein Pulsbereich nach unten verschoben hat.

@[email protected] bin auf alle Fälle am Samstag am Shooters 13:10Uhr

Hab alles bekommen und mach mein Bike heute flott.

Freu mich schon.
@[email protected] Bis Samstag. Gruß  Mario.


----------



## Lupo (1. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lupo,
> 
> das hast Du falsch geschaut, der * /you * ist der Gewinner des IBC Awards


quatsch net  es ist eindeutig google, frag ihn doch selbst!


----------



## Ippie (1. April 2005)

mmmmm......

Euch auch einen schönen 1. April.   Übrigens könnt ihr noch die Hotline von FFH anrufen wegen Ausfalls der Fußball WM2006. Vielleicht ist ja Franz am Telefon.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Andreas (1. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> mmmmm......
> 
> Euch auch einen schönen 1. April.   Übrigens könnt ihr noch die Hotline von FFH anrufen wegen Ausfalls der Fußball WM2006. Vielleicht ist ja Franz am Telefon.
> 
> ...



Hab gerade gehoert dass auf dem Bieberer Berg die neuen WM Baelle mit RFID Chip vergestellt werden. Wer will kann zum Zuschauen in's Stadion kommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lupo,
> 
> das hast Du falsch geschaut, der * /you * ist der Gewinner des IBC Awards


    Na da muß ich doch gleich mal mitmischen    

Erdi01 ... es kann nur einen geben


----------



## Andreas (1. April 2005)

@Samstagsrunde:

Ich habe den Parkplatz mal eingezeichnet (P-Schild). 

klick auf Karte 

Ist das korrekt?

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2005)

für Diejenigen die morgen keine Lust auf MTB und Hahnekamm haben oder deren MTB nicht einsatzbereit ist können uns morgen aufdieser RR-Tour begleiten. Treffpunkt ist 9:30 Dtz. Toom Parkplatz oder 10:00 DR-Götzenhain (Abknickende Vorfahrt Dtz-NI) oder 11:00 Dieburg Bahnhof.

Ab Dtz, Götzenhain etc. kommen noch ca. 50 KM zur besagten Tour hinzu  

Die Einladung gilt auch für alle stillen Mitleser wie wir seid gestern wissen  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (1. April 2005)

Hallo nochmal euch zweien Erdi und Sakir. Ich würde sagen dann ist das gebongt mit Sonntag 8.45 fahren werde ich auch die 110 ich bring noch jemand mit dann sind wir schon zu viert mind.

Man hier is ja wieder rege was los gab auch mal vor einiger Zeit ne kleine flaute wo manchml Tagelang nichts geschreiben wurde aber eben gehts ja im Minutentakt   

Ach ja nochmal an die die Intresse bekundet haben an einer Besichtigung der SchottenMara Strecke wie wärs denn Samtag in zwei wochen denn kommenden Montag steht dann meine LD an und die Woche sind bei mir ausschleislich GA Einheiten eingeplant. Aber ich hab auch schon so lang nicht mehr auf meinem Bike gesessen es wird mal wieder zeit.


----------



## Sakir (1. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: Gib mir die GPS Koordinaten vom Parkplatz. Dann kann ich selbst schauen.
> Wo war nochmal das Shooters?


hee hee, zum 17ten mal, imo geht mein Laptop nicht, ich sitze hier an einem asbachuraltrechner, der für die MTB seite bestimmt 5 min. brauch !
eventuell könnte das ein anderer machen !

@mafels *freu*

@Ippie: sie kann dich nur 1mal killen, wenn du das überstanden hast.. haste deinen Renner   

@Erdi01: ich rechen fest damit, aus dem Bett zu kommen, heute war ich mal rund um DA unterwegs. War sehr schön, wie immer ! ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Sakir (1. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal euch zweien Erdi und Sakir. Ich würde sagen dann ist das gebongt mit Sonntag 8.45 fahren werde ich auch die 110 ich bring noch jemand mit dann sind wir schon zu viert mind.


super, dann gib mal Datum und Uhrzeit bekannt, dann stehe ich zu Stelle !

Michael


----------



## Google (1. April 2005)

@ Samstagstour @ Ich habs doch gleich geahnt: Schon 9 Leut simmer...Auf den loti bin ich gespannt...der hatteb doch mal auf ne Anfrage von mir geantwortet, daß er 20 000 oder 25 000 km in 2004 gefahren ist, 6 Bikes oder so ? @[email protected]  schön das eine gemeinsame Tour schon jetzt hinhaut   Wer ist Rolling Mad Man ? Heute im Forum erst angemeldet   @ Sakir @ Du weißt mehr ?? Ach jaaa..Frühling und die Biker schiessen wie Pilze aus dem Boden  

Ach...und den Lupo hab ich beim Günther getroffen. Hab gleich geprüft, ob er ein Taschentuch dabei hat (nöö!!) und der Nasenhochziehtest ist auch positiv ausgefallen....  Er ist etwas unsicher ob er sich nach seiner Erkältung gleich die Tour geben soll   Was soll Grundlagengoogle sagen ?? 

@[email protected] Bis Montagnachmittag bin ich für die LD wieder hergestellt  

@Eddie [email protected] So einige würden schon in die Wäsche schaun wenn Sie auf meinen Crossbikewindschatten angewiesen wären  Schon irgendwie ein reizender Gedanke....Aber ein drittes Bike im Keller wär schon was...Träume sind Schäume.....................Du weiß aber auch immer wo ich mich im IBC rumtreibe   

By the way...Tolle Sache das Du uns auch nach dem WP erhalten bleibst   

@[email protected]  Was haste denn jetzt fürn Bike   

@[email protected] Shitte  Am Samstag/Sonntag in 2 Wochen ist meine Frau in Malle. Und ich muß Babsitter spielen  Aber vielleicht springt die Schwiegermama ein...Mach doch einen LMB-Eintrag und ich bin dabei wenn ich kann @[email protected]


----------



## tboy0709 (1. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> super, dann gib mal Datum und Uhrzeit bekannt, dann stehe ich zu Stelle !
> 
> Michael



Ähm hallo alzheimer lässt grüssen     na diesen Sonntag 8.45 RTF Eppertshausen wo sonst


----------



## Andreas (1. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> hee hee, zum 17ten mal, imo geht mein Laptop nicht, ich sitze hier an einem asbachuraltrechner, der für die MTB seite bestimmt 5 min. brauch !
> eventuell könnte das ein anderer machen !



Ich hab doch schon eine Karte reingesetzt. Ein Kollege hat mir den Weg zum Parkplatz erklärt. Vergesst mich nicht um 14 h abzuholen, sonst   

@google: loti hat gestern Abend am Treff Patershäuser Hofgut mal guten Tag gesagt.

@loti: Schön dass Du mitfährst.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auf den loti bin ich gespannt...der hatteb doch mal auf ne Anfrage von mir geantwortet, daß er 20 000 oder 25 000 km in 2004 gefahren ist, 6 Bikes oder so ? @[email protected]  schön das eine gemeinsame Tour schon jetzt hinhaut
> ...
> @[email protected]  Was haste denn jetzt fürn Bike


Ei immer noch Cannondale ... Du weist doch an meine Haut kommt nur Wasser und CD  Hab die Größe gewechselt deshalb der Verkauf. 

Komm mit Deinen Cross zur RTF dann kannstes sehen und die Mannen mit Ihren High End Geschossen mal schocken   

Stimmt @[email protected] hatt gestern am Patershäuser Hof vor uns gestanden und uns angesprochen. Das ging ja wirklich schnell mit ner Tour  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (2. April 2005)

@erdi 

auch Dir danke für die Einladung beim RTF mitzufahren, aber ich habe auch Sonntag Dienst und ich komme höchstens dazu falls einer stürzt und ein Rettungswagen benötigt wird, denn ihr fahrt durch mein Einsatzgebiet.

Also passt schön auf und viel Spass bei der Tour

Ciao Puls 190


----------



## puls190 (2. April 2005)

Wünsch euch viel Spass bei eurer Samstagtour, ist ja eine grosse Truppe geworden!

@google
Werde mich jetzt auch mehr auf Deinem Heimatkanal bewegen da musst Du und die anderen Jungs nicht hin und her springen.

zum Rennrad: vieleicht schaust du mal beim Bike Max in Mainaschaff die haben
neu gebaut und verkaufen einiges recht günstig 1mal zur Räumung(jetzt) und nochmal zur Neueröffnung(mitte April)

PS. bei deiner Maintour kannste da schön vorbeischauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (2. April 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

da bin ich aber platt. So viele Mitfahrer. Da werden wir richtig Spaß haben. Leider ist mein vorderes Laufrad noch nicht da und das ist nicht wirklich gut. Aber da muß ich durch.

@[email protected] Soviel zum Thema: da fahren bestimmt nur wenige mit!  

Na dann bis heute mittag

Volker


----------



## Sakir (2. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Soviel zum Thema: da fahren bestimmt nur wenige mit!


urgs, das stimmt, bin BEGEISTERT   
aber mit deinem Vorderrrad sowas nochmal zu fahren... mach bloss langsam...ähhh.. eher schnell, denn du darfst nur nicht  bremsen  



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm hallo alzheimer lässt grüssen     na diesen Sonntag 8.45 RTF Eppertshausen wo sonst


Ähhh... ups.. schei## Alkohol und harte Drogen, ich meinte wegen Schottenbesichtigung  können wir aber auch mal morgen drüber sprechen. Aber sofort beim start, sonst werd ich dich bestimmt nurnoch von hinten oder garnimmer sehen   

Hätte ich nie gedacht, das wir heute so eine große Gruppe werden !
schaut bitte alle das ihr pünktlich seid ! bei verspätung => Handy

so nun ruft noch die Gartenarbeit....

Michael


----------



## Google (2. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> da bin ich aber platt. So viele Mitfahrer. Da werden wir richtig Spaß haben.


...und der Günther fährt auch mit hat er mir verraten  

@ Lupo @ Bis denne !?


----------



## Ippie (2. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch mal das Vorderrad kontrolliert und für fahrtauglich befunden. Das paßt schon. Ich fahre jetzt los Richtung B8

bis gleich

Volker


----------



## loti (2. April 2005)

Hallo "Hanauer",
auch ich bin wieder zu Hause. Die Platten waren tückischer als gedacht. Nach genauer Untersuchung der Schläuche stellte ich fest, dass das Felgenband dafür verantwortlich war. Zum Glück schleppe ich inzwischen fast alle notwendigen Utensilien für Reparaturen mit mir herum. Also das Felgenband entfernt und Tesa-Film hinein geklebt. Das hielt dann bis zu Hause. So habe ich "nur" 990 hm, aber 119 km zurückgelegt. War eine schöne Tour ! Bis zum nächsten Mal ohne Defekt.
Liebe Grüße aus Dreieich
loti


----------



## Andreas (2. April 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo "Hanauer",
> auch ich bin wieder zu Hause. Die Platten waren tückischer als gedacht. Nach genauer Untersuchung der Schläuche stellte ich fest, dass das Felgenband dafür verantwortlich war. Zum Glück schleppe ich inzwischen fast alle notwendigen Utensilien für Reparaturen mit mir herum. Also das Felgenband entfernt und Tesa-Film hinein geklebt. Das hielt dann bis zu Hause. So habe ich "nur" 990 hm, aber 119 km zurückgelegt. War eine schöne Tour ! Bis zum nächsten Mal ohne Defekt.
> Liebe Grüße aus Dreieich
> loti



Hallo loti,

schön dass Du gut angekommen bist. Mich hat es kurz vor Schluß mit einem Plattfuß auch noch erwischt.   Das waren dann insgesamt 4.
Eine schöne Tour war es trotzdem, schon alleine wegen dem super Wetter.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2005)

Hi,

@[email protected] hat mir erzählt, dass der Entwurf für die Trikots noch auf sich warten lässt.

Haben wir eigentlich irgendwo ein Bezug auf "Touren rund um Hanau". Ich meine damit steht irgendwo etwas von IBC und/oder www.mtb-news.de   Kann mich irgendwie nicht daran erinnern. Denke aber das es schon irgendwo stehen sollte.

Was meint Ihr  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2005)

Hi,

@Miss Marple, Lupo, Saki ... wer von Euch ist heut abend im Atlantis  

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (4. April 2005)

Hallo Erdi01, 

Wolfgang und ich werden beide kommen, und sind schon gespannt auf die Wochenendberichte, die heute anscheinend nicht gepostet werden   

Bis heute Abend, Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erdi01,
> 
> Wolfgang und ich werden beide kommen, und sind schon gespannt auf die Wochenendberichte, die heute anscheinend nicht gepostet werden
> 
> Bis heute Abend, Martina


Prima, dann sehen wir uns  

Da ich am WE ausschließlich mim Renner unterwegs war steht von mir auch nur ein wenig im RR-Thread  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (4. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, dann sehen wir uns
> 
> Da ich am WE ausschließlich mim Renner unterwegs war steht von mir auch nur ein wenig im RR-Thread
> 
> Erdi01



  Buuuuhhhhhh !!!  ​
Mein Bericht: Scheee wars  

Edit: Macht mal das Spiel Das hat SUCHTPOTENTIAL


----------



## Sakir (4. April 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Wolfgang und ich werden beide kommen


ich bin auch 100%tig anwesend ! 

*Freitag* bin ich mal ein bissel Rennrad gefahren, so um DA-Messel-Dieburg, bei solch einerm Wetter muss ich irgendwie raus!

*Samstag* waren wir im Gelände, rund um BarbarossaQuelle, Hahnenkamm,, Teufelsschlucht, Michelbacher Weinberg   , hat viel Spass gemacht, wie immer    nur leider hat sich das alles total in die Länge gezogen (4 Platten und bestimmt 15min Suchaktion einer verlorenen Schnellspannermutter   ), sodas Günter und dann auch Steelmanni sich früher von der Gruppe lösen mussten.

*Sonntag* bin ich die RTF gefahren, 111KM, bin total begeistert davon. Es gab 3 Verpflegungstellen und jedemenge gleichgesinnte Radfahrer , zuerste bin ich bissel mit Torsten gefahren, doch als wir in einer Ortschaft auseinder gerissen wurden habe ich mich 2 anderen angeschlossen, die ein für mich gutes Tempo gefahren sind... ich werde sicherlich daran noch öfters teilnehmen... 

*@loti:* du hast ja super mitgehalten... schade das  dann noch so ein tückicher defekt kam...

*@Erdi01:* den Vorschlag mit dem Link auf der Rückentasche hatte ich am Treff gemacht, wurde aber abgelehnt...

*@Trikots:* ich habe schon eine Eingangsbestätigungsmail bekommen, sie senden mir sofort einen entwurf, sobald er fertig ist ! dann stell ich ihn Online zum anschauen und staunen   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Buuuuhhhhhh !!!  ​
> Mein Bericht: Scheee wars
> 
> Edit: Macht mal das Spiel Das hat SUCHTPOTENTIAL


Na gut, dann verlink ich mal:
Eisbären(hetzer) meets Lokomotive Rotes Ritzel Jetzt gibt es genug Threads zu lesen  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (4. April 2005)

So...meld mich ma wieder zu wort...das voraussichtlich letzte mal aus suedafrika...kaum zu glauben aber heut gehts heim  

ALSO:

ich will MOUNTAINBIKEN....kommt jemand mit???
stehn irgendwelche touren in naechster zeit an?
und kommt mir jetz ja nicht mir strasse....bin die letzten 6 monate eindeutig genug strasse gefahrn


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> So...meld mich ma wieder zu wort...das voraussichtlich letzte mal aus suedafrika...kaum zu glauben aber heut gehts heim
> 
> ALSO:
> 
> ...


 
können wir gerne machen, sobald mein RAHMEN da ist! Mein "altes" MTB ist schon geschlachtet!!

Ciao und Willkommen daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (4. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Eddie [email protected] So einige würden schon in die Wäsche schaun wenn Sie auf meinen Crossbikewindschatten angewiesen wären  Schon irgendwie ein reizender Gedanke....Aber ein drittes Bike im Keller wär schon was...Träume sind Schäume........


Irgendwann hat man so ein Bike mit Dackelschneidern auch noch im Keller stehen. DEnn neue Bikes motivieren unheimlich! Bin grad richtig mit dem "neuen" Fully am Rumbrettern. Seeeehr geil! Naja, bin den Winter über diszipliniert auch nur Hardtail gefahren!  


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> .............Du weiß aber auch immer wo ich mich im IBC rumtreibe


Nein, ich stelle immer nur fest, dass Du schon vor mir am Ort des Geschehens warst!


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> By the way...Tolle Sache das Du uns auch nach dem WP erhalten bleibst


Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne Veranstaltung zum gemeinsamen trailrocken!  Jaaaa,....und demnächst hab ich sogar noch ein Trikot "Touren rund um Hanau"!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Lupo (4. April 2005)

hi jungs,

sacht dochmal an wann ihr gedenkt eure schottenbesichtigung zu machen   samstag oder sonntag  ich will nämlich am w.e. mal dem felberg nen besuch abstatten  und falls der eine oder andere mit will kann ich mich ja danach richten.

 wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (5. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs,
> 
> sacht dochmal an wann ihr gedenkt eure schottenbesichtigung zu machen   samstag oder sonntag  ich will nämlich am w.e. mal dem felberg nen besuch abstatten  und falls der eine oder andere mit will kann ich mich ja danach richten.
> 
> wolfgang



Morsch'n zusammen,

ich habe am WE nur am Sonntag Zeit. Und da nicht so früh. Ich bin am Samstag auf einer Taufe und da wird es sicherlich später. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (5. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs,
> 
> sacht dochmal an wann ihr gedenkt eure schottenbesichtigung zu machen   samstag oder sonntag  ich will nämlich am w.e. mal dem felberg nen besuch abstatten  und falls der eine oder andere mit will kann ich mich ja danach richten.
> 
> wolfgang


OHH JAAA     auf den Feldberg würde ich gerne mit !

dann ist nun mal der Torsten gefragt, zu sagen *wann wie * und *wo* wissen wir    
mir wäre es auch ganz recht, wenn wir Samstag nach Schotten fahren würden .....

@Google: man hört garnix von deiner LD ! das war doch gestern ! los erzähl mal wie es gelaufen ist ! ! ! hat sich da ewige Mainradwegschleifen gelohnt ?

Michael


----------



## Ippie (5. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] es gibt nur wenige Möglichkeiten. Entweder war die LD so gut, daß er mit uns nichts mehr zu tun haben will. Oder es war so schlecht, so daß Googgle seine Räder gleich verschrottet hat. Oder es ist unverändert und er dreht gerade seine Runden am Main. Oder er kam noch nicht zum Schreiben. Stellt sich nur die Frage, was hat ihn aufgehalten?  

Späßle beendet

Volker


----------



## mafels (5. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs,
> 
> sacht dochmal an wann ihr gedenkt eure schottenbesichtigung zu machen   samstag oder sonntag  ich will nämlich am w.e. mal dem felberg nen besuch abstatten  und falls der eine oder andere mit will kann ich mich ja danach richten.
> 
> wolfgang



Servus,
ich würde auch gern dem Feldberg einen Besuch abstatten, brauche eh noch jede Menge HM.
Ich kann mich am WE nach Euch richte Sa/So ist egal.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Google (5. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] es gibt nur wenige Möglichkeiten. Entweder war die LD so gut, daß er mit uns nichts mehr zu tun haben will. Falsch
> Oder es war so schlecht, so daß Googgle seine Räder gleich verschrottet hat. Nahe dran
> ...


Moin allerseits. War heutemorgen in einer Sitzung, deshalb habe ich mich noch nicht geregt. Die Antworten sind oben in Kurzform ersichtlich. Und wer will, hier die Long Version zur Frage "LD-Ergebnis"

Ich bin geschockt und frustriert: Gegenüber meinen Ergebnissen vor 10 Wochen ist nun mein verordneter Puls in jedem Trainingsbereich um sage und schreibe 25 Herzschläge gesunken !! Mir ist das erst so richtig daheim klar geworden sonst hätt ich an der Richtigkeit gezweifelt. Oder der vorherige Test war falsch und hat mir alles kaputt gemacht....(Ampullen mal kurz mit Ippie vertauscht ?, hab ich schon gedacht)

Wenn es ja nur die Herzschläge wären: Ich trete in den einzelnen Bereichen weniger Watt als beim allersten Test !!, Grundlage nur noch bei 56 % alles andere auch runter, Laktat wieder etwas höher....der Test eigentlich eine einzige Katastrophe..

Ich weiß nicht an was ich zweifeln soll. Am letzten Test, am jetzigen Test, an mir, an den Tests generell ?

Aber irgendwie scheint der jetzige schon zu stimmen: Seit 2 Wochen fühl ich mich schon nicht mehr so fit, aktuell Schweißausbrüche, Kopfschmerzen, die Treppe hoch merk ich wieder, die Tour und der gestrige Test scheinen mir jetzt noch in den Beinen zu stecken. Jedenfalls meinte Andreas P., daß die Tour vom Samstag keine Einfluss auf den Test gehabt hat. Klar, ich konnt nach Malle nicht nach Trainingsplan fahren wegen Antibiotikaeinnahme, Urlaub und Krankheit. Wenn ich gefahren bin dann wenigstens schön Grundlage (dachte ich). 

Mir zuliebe hat er mir Intervalltraining verordnet obwohl er eigentlich "googeln" verordnen würde, aber das nutzt mir auch nix weil ich bei den Pulsbereichen eh nur im Schneckentempo fahren kann, geschweige denn Höhenmeter absolvieren darf (ne Brücke bringt mich nach den Werten schon aus dem G2  ). In 6 Wochen soll ich wieder antreten

Eigentlich bin ich hier fast arbeitsunfähig weil ich mir andauernd Gedanken mach was ich von allem jetzt eigentlich halten soll. Nach Plan fahren oder nicht. Oder selbst ein Konzept aus dem Gewonnen erarbeiten. Oder alles vergessen und einfach fahren   

Na ja wenn ich mir so meine Eintragungen anschau, fahr ich erst wieder seit 2 Wochen regelmäßig (und dann wohl schon in den falschen Bereichen) Davor waren 7 Tage Ski fahren inklusive krank, dann kurz biken und wieder Neuntägige Zwangspause. 

Das ich schlechter werde war mir ja schon klar.......aber so ??

Ich glaub ich zieh den langweiligen Plan durch....Oder doch nicht ?

Oder durchziehen mit der einen oder anderen Geländetour am WE ? 

Keine Ahnung...............................................Euer Frustgoogle 

Hmmm Wollt eigentlich gar net mehr so viel schreiben. Ich hoff ich hab niemanden gelangweilt. Mußte aber mal sein


----------



## Sakir (5. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja wenn ich mir so meine Eintragungen anschau, fahr ich erst wieder seit 2 Wochen regelmäßig (und dann wohl schon in den falschen Bereichen) Davor waren 7 Tage Ski fahren inklusive krank, dann kurz biken und wieder Neuntägige Zwangspause.


*da hast du es schon ganz genau geschrieben.....*
so durcheinander sieht kein Trainigsplan aus....
der Andreas P. hat schon verdammt viel Ahnung und mittlerweile kennt er dich auch... 
ich kann dir nur raten, mach ganz genau, was er sagt und du wirst schnellstmöglich wieder dort sein, wo du hin willst.
Um so mehr du den von ihm aufgestellten Plan missachtest, um so länger dauert es oder wird sogar kontraproduktiv !

@mafels: ich hoffe mal, das der Torsten heute mal bescheid gibt wegen Schotten !
*wer wollte denn dort eigentlich noch mit zu Schotten-Strecke Besichtigung ???*

Michael


----------



## yakko (5. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @mafels: ich hoffe mal, das der Torsten heute mal bescheid gibt wegen Schotten !
> *wer wollte denn dort eigentlich noch mit zu Schotten-Strecke Besichtigung ???*
> 
> Michael



Ich wollte, ich sehe aber momentan gar nicht mehr durch wann   

Allerdings habe ich eh festgestellt, das es die nächsten beiden WE schlecht aussieht, an diesem ist ja eventuell noch was machbar (wenn auch nur kurzfristig), nächstes WE bin ich gar nicht da.
Am besten also ohne mich planen.

René


----------



## Miss Marple (5. April 2005)

Mensch, Google
nimm die LD doch nicht so schwer oder lass sie ganz sein. 
Musst du wirklich zum Hochleistungssportler mutieren, freu dich doch über das erfolg- und ereignisreiche letzte Jahr (tolle Gewichtsabnahme, mehr Fitness, viele neue Freunde, schöne Touren) und gestalte dieses Jahr ohne dich zum Sklaven deines Trainingsplans zu machen. Der menschliche Körper ist keine Maschine die man einfach wie einen Computer programmieren kann und schon spuckt er die gewünschten Ergebnisse aus. Es gibt zuviele Einflussfaktoren.
Wenn du so weitermachst verlierst du noch die Lust am fahren was ich schade fände. Dein Ehrgeiz in allen Ehren aber akzeptier doch auch mal dass du nicht auf allen Gebieten der Beste sein kannst. 

Gruss, Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. April 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe aber momentan gar nicht mehr durch wann



Look here .... Also eigentlich hat tboy den 16.04.05 gemeint und nicht dieses WE.....

@[email protected] Erst mal Danke für Deine Einschätzung. Jede Einschätzung hilft mir ein bisschen weiter.

Bei einem gemütlichen Intervallturn am Main  :kotz:  hab ich heute ja genug Zeit um weiter nachzudenken...


----------



## Google (5. April 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, Google
> nimm die LD doch nicht so schwer oder lass sie ganz sein.
> Musst du wirklich zum Hochleistungssportler mutieren, freu dich doch über das erfolg- und ereignisreiche letzte Jahr (tolle Gewichtsabnahme, mehr Fitness, viele neue Freunde, schöne Touren) und gestalte dieses Jahr ohne dich zum Sklaven deines Trainingsplans zu machen. Der menschliche Körper ist keine Maschine die man einfach wie einen Computer programmieren kann und schon spuckt er die gewünschten Ergebnisse aus. Es gibt zuviele Einflussfaktoren.
> Wenn du so weitermachst verlierst du noch die Lust am fahren was ich schade fände. Dein Ehrgeiz in allen Ehren aber akzeptier doch auch mal dass du nicht auf allen Gebieten der Beste sein kannst.
> ...


Eigentlich muß ich hier ja ganz dringend was fertig machen...Aber das hast Du jetzt so schön geschrieben, daß ich darauf antworten muß: Wenn man die Posts von Dir und Sakir vergleicht hab ich das Gefühl es sprechen Engelchen und Teufelchen zu mir. Die Frage ist nur "Wer ist hier was ?"   Ich denk beide Einstellungen sind ok...je nachdem was man halt selbst für ne Einstellung hat.

Ein Hochleistungssportler will ich doch gar net werden. Ich will doch nur besser als letztes Jahr sein  Und das mit der "Maschine" hat der Andreas auch gesagt. Deshalb  eben ein neuer, langweiliger Trainingsplan  

Du hast Recht. So langsam frage ich mich auch was ich eigentlich will: Schöne Touren oder bis Ende Juni sturr einen Plan durchziehen. Noch hab ich den Standpunkt, daß ich es angefangen habe und jetzt wenigstens einmal auch bis zum Schluß (Frammersbach) durchziehe. Immerhin hab ich schon mit den Kosten der letzten LD 500 Mark (ja ich denke noch nicht in Euro) investiert. Wär doch irgendwie blöd jetzt alles hin zu schmeissen  Aber ich wanke (sehr). Sturr nach Plan fahren macht schon irgendwie einsam...Die Touren mit Euch letztes Jahr waren eigentlich das was mir viel Spass gemacht hat...die Maras aber auch


----------



## Andreas (5. April 2005)

Und da sagt mal jemand was gegen die Berechnungsformeln   

Nein, im Ernst. Ich denke der erste Test war falsch. Ich konnte das mit Deinem GA1 Bereich eh nicht glauben und nach Miltenberg bist Du dann wohl immer mit zu hohem Puls gefahren. 

Generell denke ich hat Grundlage noch keinem Ausdauersportler geschadet. Nur so baust Du ja die wichtigsten Brennstoffzellen auf. Lange Touren waren genau das was mir frueher gefehlt hat. 

Ich wuerde mal sagen, mach einfach weiter so. Kein Stress und momentan ist Dein Koerper bestimmt wegen Deiner Medikamente noch geschwaecht.


----------



## Ippie (5. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte auch noch was zur LD sagen. Google, ich habe es fast erwartet. Leider muß ich aber an der Genaugkeit des Testes zweifeln. Auch an meinen. Das kann nicht sein, daß sich die Lage so verschlechtert. Wir sind auf keinem Niveau, wo solche Einbrüche zu erwarten sind. Ich kann das Ergebnis nicht nachvollziehen. Und wegen ein paar Wochen nicht so hartem Training ist so eine Pulsverschiebung in meinen Augen nicht möglich. Irgend ein Test war falsch und auf dem falschen Test wurde aufgebaut und das wird dann kontraproduktiv. Ich richte mich unter der Woche hauptsächlich nach den Pulsbereichen aller drei Tests. So bin ich immer im richtigen Bereich. Und am WE laß ich am Berg die Sau raus und da interessieren mich die Pulsbereiche nur als Information und nicht als Geschwindigkeitsmesser. Vielleicht laß ich mal woanders mal einen Test machen

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2005)

@google ... Tja, ich stell mich klar auf die Seite von Martina  

Der, der sich über die LDs freut is Euer Onkel Doc, wenns den überhaupt einer ist. Lass die LDs bleiben, für das investierte Geld oder noch zu investierende gibts oder hätt es schöne Farhradteile gegeben an dehnen man sich jeden Tag aufs neue erfreuen kann  

Wen interessiert schon wirklich ob man als 98zigster oder 198zigster ins Ziel kommt  Oder willst Du damit Geld verdiehen ... wohl kaum.

Ich weis auch so ohne LD, dass ich genug Grundlage habe. Jedenfalls fährt mich auf der Ebene so schnell keiner aus den Schuhen. Anders sieht es bergauf aus wie ich am WE leidvoll "erfahren" mußte. Ich konnt einfach nicht dranbleiben ohne den Pulswert ins unermessliche zu steigern. Und soll ich Dir mal was verraten ... es war mir Sch... egal  

Ich fahr aus Spaß an der Freude. 
Ich fahr um fit zu bleiben und das Gewicht im grünen Bereich zu halten  
Ich muß mir und erstrecht nicht jemand anderem was beweisen.   
Mir ist jede gemeinsame Tour lieber als irgendeine nutzlose Platzierung.  
Mir ist ein "Schmankerl" am Radl lieber als jede LD  

Das ist natürlich NUR meine Meinung. Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Finde Deins ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (5. April 2005)

Ich muß weg Rad fahren. Aber eins muß ich noch los werden:

JUNGS UND MÄDELS.....IHR SEID SO GEIL !! DANKE !! ​


----------



## Miss Marple (5. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Look
> Bei einem gemütlichen Intervallturn am Main  :kotz:  hab ich heute ja genug Zeit um weiter nachzudenken...



Google, mit diesem Smiley :kotz: hast du dir die Antwort unbewusst selbst gegeben, noch bevor du meinen Text gelesen hast. Wann warst du das letzte Mal mit deinem Sohn und dem Fahrrad unterwegs? 

So genug moralisiert, vielleicht bist da ja an der frischen Luft und durch Selbstgespräche    zu einem Entschluss gelangt.

Gruss Martina


----------



## mafels (5. April 2005)

Wollte mich auch noch mal zu Wort melden,
ich sehe das bei Dir so ähnlich wie miss marple und erdi01, versuch einfach Spass zu haben.
In Malle hab ich schon mal zu Dir gesagt, dass der Leistungszenit aufgrund des Alters überschritten ist, nicht umsonst werden die Fahrer bei den Maras in unterschiedliche Alterskategorien eingeteilt.
Mach die LD wenn es Dir was gibt aber fahr nicht stur nach Fahrplan wie die Bahn.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. April 2005)

Ich schliess mich auch Miss Marple und Erdi01 an.

Lass die Schei... LD bleiben, erfreu dich an der Natur an deinen Kindern ect. und mach dich nicht zum Sklaven eines Tests.

Wie Erdi schon gesagt hat wir verdienen kein Geld damit und wenn du langsamer beim Marathon bist bekommst du noch mehr für dein Geld geboten 

Lass dir und deinem Körper zeit eine Marathon gewinner wird man nicht von heute auf morgen, dass dauert Jahre!!! Und du hast dein Jahrespensum auf dem Rad von 0 km auf 7000 km? pro Jahr geschaufelt!?!?! das ist schon ein dicker brocken!

Ich habe letztes Jahr nicht mal die 4000 KM grenze gebrochen und hatte trotztdem tolle erfolge und eine menge Spass. Aber ich fahre auch schon fasst mein halbes Leben MTB mal mehr mal weniger! 

Ciao wir sehen uns im Gelände wenn mein Rahmen da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muß ich aber an der Genaugkeit des Testes zweifeln.



Die Tests werden schon genau sein !
Dein Körper wird nicht gesund gewesen sein.....
Ich hatte mal eine LD gemacht, 5 Tage nachdem ich eine Grippe auskuriert hatte.... die kann ich dir demnächst mal zeigen... du schmeisst dich weg   
mit den Pulswerten wäre ich nichtmal zu einer RentnerKaffeeundKuchenBussfahrt zugelassen worden    

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf das kommende WE und den (hoffentlich) Feldberg   , desdeweche lasst und einfach einen Termin ausmachen und wenn an diesen dann die Schottenbesichtigung ist, habe ich halt pech gehabt und fahre halt beim Marathon hinter dem Ippie her   

Michael


----------



## maixle (5. April 2005)

Gudde,

irgendwie sprechen mir Erdi, Barracuda und Miss Marple voll aus der Seele.

Google, sieh das alles ein bisschen lockerer. Es geht hier um den Spass. Mach Dir keinen Stress.

Geniesse das Biken oder jede andere Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja meine Sicht der Dinge:
Letztes Jahr im Januar hatte ich genau wie viele aus der Gruppe auch den Entschluss gefasst bei Rennen teilzunehmen. Habe dann auch wie ein Irrer Ausdauer trainiert (hautpsächlich Joggen) und jede Tour ziemlich verbissen gesehen. Gab auch sehr häufig Streit mit meiner Holden, die das alles gar nicht mehr witzig fand (hatte nämlich kaum noch Zeit und nur Training im Kopf). 

...naja, das lief dann auch alles irgendwie bis zu meinem schweren Sturz im letzten Frühjahr. Da bin ich quasi mit einem lauten Knall aufgewacht. Da hatte ich dann lange Zeit zum Nachdenken (1 Woche Krankenhaus). Mir ist dann schlagartig klargeworden, dass es hier um den Spass geht und nichts anderes...schöne Touren fahren, was von der "Welt" sehen usw...den Konkurrenzkampf habe ich jeden Tag auf der Arbeit (und da ist die Chance weitaus grösser einmal der 1te zu sein als bei einem Marathon), den brauche ich nicht noch in meiner Freizeit.

Das alles war auch der Grund, warum ich lange Zeit auch nicht mehr an gemeinsamen Touren teilnehmen wollte, da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass ein immenser Druck innerhalb der Gruppe entstanden ist...das gemütliche und ungezwungen wie am Anfang war irgendwie verloren gegangen.  

...also nutze die LD-Erfahrung zu einer Einstellungsänderung (erinnere Dich auch, wie das bei Dir mit dem Joggen lief).

...ausserdem hättest Du für 250 Euro fast die SRAM X0 Schaltung mit Shiftern und Umwerfer bekommen  .

So, vielleicht habe ich Dir mit meiner Erfahrung ein wenig bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## KillerN (5. April 2005)

AHHH habe, eben mitbekommen ihr wollt nach Schotten zur Besichtigung    

Fährt da jemand aus meiner nähe mit (mein Führerschein ist nämlich noch in Arbeit   )

Wäre cool, denn ich wollte Schotten auch Fahren und mal meine Fitness testen   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## SteelManni (5. April 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

ich kann mich nur der Meinung von :
Miss Marple, Erdie, und barracuda anschließen!  

Meine (Unsere) Freizeit sehe ich als sehr kostbar an!
So das der Spaßfaktor ganz klar im Vordergrund stehen sollte!

Was macht es für einen Sinn Stundenlang Kilometer auf 
langweiligen Strecken nach streng abgestecktem Pulsbereich
zu absolvieren,   
wenn der Spaß bei der ganzen Sache auf der Strecke bleibt!

Sobald Du nähmlich den Spaß am Biken verloren hast, stellen
sich auch keine Erfolge bei Rennen oder Verbesserungen bei Deiner LD ein!

Wenn ich auf's Bike steige, dann um zu aller erst Spaß zu haben,
und mich nach Lust und Laune auch mal richtig auszupowern!

Und das klappt mit dem MTB nun mal am besten im Gelände, mit ein Paar
ordentlichen Trails!
Wenn dann noch ein Paar Höhenmeter dabei raussrpringen,
umso besser! 

Das man sich das ein oder andere mal mit anderen Bikern (Freunden)
messen möchte, ist doch ganz normal!   

Nur ganz so verbissen sollte man das ganze nicht sehen!  

Spar Dir das Geld für die LD, und finde Deinen Spaß am Biken wieder! 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Morsche 

@Schotten: ich würde mir die Strecke gerne am Samstag anschauen, allerdings kenne ich den Weg nicht und mein GPS kann ich leider imo nicht nutzen, wenn als jemand mitkommt, der die Strecke kennt bin ich auch dabei und kann event. den Jens noch mitnehmen !

@Feldberg: lasst uns doch einfach den Sonntag Mittag festmachen ! 
was haltet ihr davon ?

@Trikot: ich habe mal eine Thread für unser "Trikot" eröffnet !
dort ist das besprechen einfacher.....

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Feldberg: lasst uns doch einfach den Sonntag Mittag festmachen !
> was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> @Trikot: ich habe mal eine Thread für unser "Trikot" eröffnet !
> ...


shice, hab mir jetzt für sonntag was anderes vorgenommen weil ja die schottenbesichtigung ja später sein sollte. bei mir geht nur samstags.

der trikot - thread ist jetzt im lokalforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> der trikot - thread ist jetzt im lokalforum


Jap, dann wird der Link, den ich versendet habe nicht mehr funktionieren   

KACKE, ich komm hier total durcheinader... 
habe meinen Kalender leider mit der defekten Festplatte verloren   daher bin ich nun ein bissel.... durcheinander   

also, ist am kommenden Samstag ist dann Feldberg angesagt 
(schade ist nur, das Ippie am Samstag keine Zeit hat....)
und am 16ten dann Schotten (ich kann dich mitnemen Jens) !

so, Termine notiert ))

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> also, ist am kommenden Samstag ist dann Feldberg angesagt
> (schade ist nur, das Ippie am Samstag keine Zeit hat....)...


sorry, da hab ich bei dem ganzen hin und her net mehr dran gedacht.  mein gedanke war samstags zu fahrn weil da weniger fussvolk rumrennt.


----------



## mafels (6. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, da hab ich bei dem ganzen hin und her net mehr dran gedacht.  mein gedanke war samstags zu fahrn weil da weniger fussvolk rumrennt.




Hallo Lupo, sakir,all

ich würd am Samstag auch gern mitfahren, falls ihr wißt wann wir uns treffen, dann gebt doch mal Bescheid.

Mario


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lupo, sakir,all
> 
> ich würd am Samstag auch gern mitfahren, falls ihr wißt wann wir uns treffen, dann gebt doch mal Bescheid.
> 
> Mario


klar doch, kann ich gerne machen !
Lupo soll mal einen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sagen ! mir isses völlig wurscht, ob 10 12 14 oder 16 Uhr *ggg*

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> klar doch, kann ich gerne machen !
> Lupo soll mal einen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sagen ! mir isses völlig wurscht, ob 10 12 14 oder 16 Uhr *ggg*
> 
> Michael


ok, dann sach ich ma 11:00 an der hohemark oder 10:30 abfahrt mim auto bei mir. LMB eintrag mach ich später noch.


----------



## Google (6. April 2005)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich bin über die zahlreichen Reaktionen richtig überwältigt und danke Euch allen, mir Eure Meinung und Eure eigene Einstellung zum Biken gesagt zu haben   Ich bin ein recht impulsiv und schnell handelnder Mensch und Eure Posts haben mir geholfen, die für mich richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, im Ernst. Ich denke der erste Test war falsch. Ich konnte das mit Deinem GA1 Bereich eh nicht glauben und nach Miltenberg bist Du dann wohl immer mit zu hohem Puls gefahren.


Frag mal den Michael was er mal für einen G1-Bereich hatte...ich glaub bis 165 ?? Jedenfalls hats ihm nicht geschadet. Aber es gibt so viele Faktoren die ein Ergebnis beeinflussen können und vielleicht den schon erst kurz bestehenden Plan zunichte machen. Zitat Martina: "Der Mensch ist keine Maschine.."





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Irgend ein Test war falsch und auf dem falschen Test wurde aufgebaut und das wird dann kontraproduktiv. Ich richte mich unter der Woche hauptsächlich nach den Pulsbereichen aller drei Tests. So bin ich immer im richtigen Bereich. Und am WE laß ich am Berg die Sau raus und da interessieren mich die Pulsbereiche nur als Information und nicht als Geschwindigkeitsmesser.


Wer weiß, nichts ist auszuschliessen. Ich habe aber mit meiner gestrigen Tour nach Plan gemerkt, daß es scheinbar meiner jetzigen Verfassung tatsächlich entspricht. Daß muß ich fairerweise sagen. Aber Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr aus Spaß an der Freude.
> Ich fahr um fit zu bleiben und das Gewicht im grünen Bereich zu halten
> Ich muß mir und erstrecht nicht jemand anderem was beweisen.
> Mir ist jede gemeinsame Tour lieber als irgendeine nutzlose Platzierung.
> ...


Du hast vollkommen Recht !! Da gibts nix mehr dazu zu sagen 


			
				mafels schrieb:
			
		

> In Malle hab ich schon mal zu Dir gesagt, dass der Leistungszenit aufgrund des Alters überschritten ist, nicht umsonst werden die Fahrer bei den Maras in unterschiedliche Alterskategorien eingeteilt.
> Mach die LD wenn es Dir was gibt aber fahr nicht stur nach Fahrplan wie die Bahn.


Und das obwohl wir noch sooo jung ausschauen 


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Lass dir und deinem Körper zeit eine Marathon gewinner wird man nicht von heute auf morgen, dass dauert Jahre!!! Und du hast dein Jahrespensum auf dem Rad von 0 km auf 7000 km? pro Jahr geschaufelt!?!?! das ist schon ein dicker brocken!
> 
> Ich habe letztes Jahr nicht mal die 4000 KM grenze gebrochen und hatte trotztdem tolle erfolge und eine menge Spass. Aber ich fahre auch schon fasst mein halbes Leben MTB mal mehr mal weniger!


Du hast Recht !!





			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gab auch sehr häufig Streit mit meiner Holden, die das alles gar nicht mehr witzig fand (hatte nämlich kaum noch Zeit und nur Training im Kopf). ...naja, das lief dann auch alles irgendwie bis zu meinem schweren Sturz im letzten Frühjahr. Da bin ich quasi mit einem lauten Knall aufgewacht.


Aktuell hat ich auch vor kurzem eine Auseinandersetzung...Und das alles nur um ein paar Minuten schneller zu sein ?? Ich werds nicht mehr so verkrampft sehen





			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald Du nähmlich den Spaß am Biken verloren hast, stellen sich auch keine Erfolge bei Rennen oder Verbesserungen bei Deiner LD ein!


 Stimmt ! der Spass sollte im Vordergrund stehen.


Was werde ich tun ?? Erstens: Ihr habt Recht. Spass sollte man beim Biken haben und eigentlich hatte ich erwartet das mein Zustand einen Plan fürs Gelände und für Höhenmeter zulässt. Da freute ich mich schon vor Wochen drauf   Nun issers nicht aber ich lass mir das Frühjahr/den Sommer und die gemeinsamen Touren mit Euch nicht vermiesen....  

Unter der Woche werde ich möglichst nach Plan fahren aber wenn ich Lust dazu hab am WE ne Geländetour mit Euch zu machen werd ichs tun. Und da könnt Ihr einen drauf lassen  Ich werd dann fahren wie ich Lust und Laune hab  . Nach so ner Tour werd ich ne G1/Recomtour  erst mal dran hängen, Rest nach Plan.

Da ich ja eigentlich Intervallwochen mit Leistungssteigerungen habe, werd ich genaustens in meinen Körper reinhorchen. Wenn ich merk es wird zuviel, nehm ich halt einen Gang raus.

Und nach 6 Wochen mach ich wieder ne LD und dann werden wir mal schauen was so passiert ist. Interessiert mich brennend.

Ganz so ernst werd ich das Ganze jedenfalls nicht mehr sehen, mir ist aber noch die Situation Ende letzten Jahres bewußt, wo ich mich immer mehr auf den Touren quälte und das Biken auch keinen Spass mehr machte. Die damalige LD und vor allem die langen Touren im richtigen Bereich, hatten mir geholfen weiterhin mitzuhalten und wieder Freude am Biken zu finden.


----------



## Hugo (6. April 2005)

@schotten:

würd die strecke auch mit abfahrn....müsste nächstes wochenende auch wieder richtig fit sein und mein bike auch

@ippie:

ich wart noch auf n angebot  

@google

ich weiss nicht welcher test das war aber du hattest nach einem gemeint dass du permanent mit zu niedrigem puls GA trainiert hättest....ich vermute dass genau der falsch war....war näml. mehr als unlogisch dass deine grundlage sch+++ war du aber dennoch mit sehr hohem puls grundlage machen sollst....das is irgendwie banane

hast jetz 3 möglichkeiten...entweder du lässt die LD#s jetz erstma bleiben und fährst nach gefühl, oder du fährst jetz streng nach plan was dich langweilt oder du besorgst dir n renner und dann fährste öfter strasse....da brauchste keine berge um spass zu haben und der puls bleibt viel konstanter da wo du ihn haben willst....kann und will dir da aber keinen rat geben....musste selbst wissen

@tboy: noch am leben? wenn ja meld dich ma bei mir

@ wochenendtour am feldberg...wenn ich halbwegs fit bin mach ich mit, ich denk ma dass wenn wir ein paar leute zusammenbekommen dass tempo so hoch ja nicht werden wird, oder?

@maixle...hab 8 neue hefte für dich   und dann eben die laufräder aber die will ich erst nochma zentriern lassen

@nightrider:
hab mir grad noch die passenden akkus fuer meine XENON-FUNZEL bestellt...

@barracuda brauchst du noch die mirage oder den akku?


----------



## Miss Marple (6. April 2005)

mal wieder falsch angemeldet bin


----------



## Lupo (6. April 2005)

so, LMB Eintrag fürn samstag  ist gemacht  

nur ma angucken geht HIER  

gleich eintragen geht HIER


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> so, LMB Eintrag fürn samstag  ist gemacht


du bist ein Hecht 
habe mich sofort eingetragen !
ist denn neben dir auf der fahrt zur Hohemark noch ein Plätzchen frei oder fährst du nun immer mit KillerN mit ? 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (6. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda brauchst du noch die mirage oder den akku?


 
mach ma einen guten Preis und ich nehme sie


----------



## Hugo (6. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> mach ma einen guten Preis und ich nehme sie




weisst was....geb mir 10 und bekommst den akku gleich mit, musst aber selbst das kabel an den akku tüdeln weil ich bin zu faul


----------



## Google (7. April 2005)

Hmmm...jetzt bin ich gestern daheim geblieben weil ich mich gar net nach Biken fühlte und heute schiffts aus allen Löchern  Mal schauen wie es heutenachmittag wird, obwohl ich mich nicht viel ausgeruhter fühle. Also so richtig fit bin ich wirklich net, mein Schnupfen ist seit meiner letzten Erkältung net richtig weg gegangen und Kreislaufprobleme hatt ich auch schon lang nicht mehr.  

Aber ich will Euch mit meiner Heulerei nicht mehr länger nerven, wollt damit auch nur ausdrücken das die LD scheinbar meine zumindest aktuelle Verfassung genau getroffen hat, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, daß das längerfristig so bleibt.

@[email protected] Lupo, Alle, Momentan Höhenmeter fressen liegt mir nicht. Es wird mir glaub ich nicht wirklich gut tun. Vielleicht wäre es was anderes wenn das Wetter Sonne, und einen tollen Taunusausblick versprechen würde. Aber mom. siehts für den Sonntag besser aus. Nächstes mal..

@[email protected] Keine Angst ich verfalle nicht in alte Verhaltensmuster wenns auch so ausssieht.  Aber wenn ich mich schon net nach Höhenmetern fühle dann will ich wenigstens wie "unser Andreas" gesagt hat, mit ner langen Tour die wichtigen Brennstoffzellen aufbauen..Deshalb folgende Vorschläge für eine:

Sonntagstour​
Oder gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten ?

Wenn ne lange Tour ohne viel Hm mit den verbliebenen "Sonntagstourern" nicht drinne ist, hab ich halt gelitten.


----------



## Ippie (7. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] wegen Sonntag melde ich mich nochmal. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich fahren will. Es ist auch Wetterabhängig. Aber für den Kinzigstausee könnte ich mich bei diesem Wetter begeistern. 

den Taunusheizern viel Spaß, heul, flenn   ,
Vielleicht kann ich ja veranlassen, daß die Taufe auf Sonntag gelegt wird. Das werden die anderen 40 Gäste bestimmt verstehen.     

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (7. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] wegen Sonntag melde ich mich nochmal. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich fahren will. Es ist auch Wetterabhängig. Aber für den Kinzigstausee könnte ich mich bei diesem Wetter begeistern.


Wäre schön wenn wir was hin bekämen.


----------



## Lupo (7. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,...
> den Taunusheizern viel Spaß, heul, flenn   ,
> Vielleicht kann ich ja veranlassen, daß die Taufe auf Sonntag gelegt wird. Das werden die anderen 40 Gäste bestimmt verstehen.
> 
> ...


net traurig sein, ippie  wenn wir pech haben werden wir auch getauft  entweder mit regen oder wenns ganz dick kommt mit graupelschauer wogegen bei euch nur eine(r) nassgemacht wird    und das ist ja nicht die einzige taunustour dieser saison


----------



## Ippie (7. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal was über die O-Ringe für die Sigma. Es geht um den NiMh Pack. 
O-Ring aus Viton Außen 40 mm, Schnur 2,5 mm - 1,49 Stk inkl. Steuer. Ich habe 20 ab Lager. Vielleicht testet mal jemand einen Ring (Dehnfähigkeit) am Akkupack, bevor 100 Bestellungen kommen. Ich habe nur den großen Akku. Lieferbar ab Lager

@[email protected] ich schick Dir heute eine PM

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Andreas (7. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erst einmal was über die O-Ringe für die Sigma. Es geht um den NiMh Pack.
> O-Ring aus Viton Außen 40 mm, Schnur 2,5 mm - 1,49 Stk inkl. Steuer. Ich habe 20 ab Lager. Vielleicht testet mal jemand einen Ring (Dehnfähigkeit) am Akkupack, bevor 100 Bestellungen kommen. Ich habe nur den großen Akku. Lieferbar ab Lager
> ...



Hi Volker, 
da meiner ja defekt ist und ich den NiMH Pack momentan mit mehreren normalen
Gummis befestigt habe, nehme ich auf jeden Fall einen. 

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## Konaschaf (7. April 2005)

Hallo,
kommt doch bitte mal am Samstag bei TaunaTours vorbei (Schmitten-Oberreifenberg...einmal über den Feldberg drüber, von der Hohemark aus.
Wir haben da ein kleines Bike-Festival orgenisiert!!!
Siehe den Thread Saison-Eröffnungsparty bei TaunaTours!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (7. April 2005)

Konaschaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kommt doch bitte mal am Samstag bei TaunaTours vorbei (Schmitten-Oberreifenberg...einmal über den Feldberg drüber, von der Hohemark aus.
> Wir haben da ein kleines Bike-Festival orgenisiert!!!
> Siehe den Thread Saison-Eröffnungsparty bei TaunaTours!
> ...


danke für die einladung, alex
natürlich hab ich schon von der bikerparty gelesen, bin mir allerdings net sicher ob wir, als vorwiegend CC-ler teilweise schon im gesetzten alter  , da an der richtigen adresse sind bzw von der DDD-fraktion als vollwertige moutainbiker anerkannt werden  
allerdings würde ich mich und bestimmt auch andere hier im thread freuen, wenn du / ihr meine bedenken zerstreuen kannst und uns nen tipp für nen "lustischen trail" runter nach oberreifenberg gibst hab ich nix gegen paar extra höhenmeter einzuwenden.

gruss,
 wolfgang


----------



## Konaschaf (7. April 2005)

Hallo an alle!
Gerne zerstreue ich eure Bedenken!!!
Das Ding ist zwar von uns als DH/FR orientierten Verein organisiert, aber wir beschränken uns keinesfalls darauf.
In unserem Thread hatte ich auch einen Auszug der Aussteller reingestellt, die kommen...so zB. Storck, cube usw Da ist also nix auf DH begrenzt!

Ihr würdet echt was verpassen - Alle Moutainbiker, Radfahrer, Sportler

Bei Fragen, immer raus damit...Würde mich freuen euch zu sehen.

Ach, ja...wegen nem Trail:Vom Feldbergplateau aus hinten die alte Skipiste runter (huiiii ist der schnell) oder den Trail hinter der Bushaltestelle richtung Schmitten (verdammt technisch)

Gruß
Alex


----------



## zockbock (7. April 2005)

Gude Ihr Hesse!
Ich komm aus FFM, bin da aber erst seid 'nem Jahr und hab' halt überhaupt kein Plan wo man hier ma spassig fahr'n kann (außer flachslalom auf der Rentnerautobahn)   
Jetzt hab' ich Euer'n thread schon 'ne weile verfolgt und bin zum Schluß gekommen, es wär an der Zeit, mich bei Euch mal vorzustellen.
Ich trainier grad für Frammersbach(allerdings nur die 60km) war letztes Jahr ziemlich faul!
Hab mir vor kurzem ein neues Hardtail mittlerer Preisklasse geleistet(früher mit Stahlroß gequält!), fahr so 5x die Woche(wenn ich nicht grad' wie jetzt 'ne Erkältung hab) und hab keinen Bock mehr allein zu fahr'n!
Hab nix gegen Berge(bin allerdings nicht so schnell)!
Und wenn ich Euch nicht ein zu großer Klotz am Bein wär würd' ich gern ma' mit Euch fahren!


----------



## Hugo (7. April 2005)

dann herzlich willkommen...
hier im thread gibts eigentlich nur zwei bekloppt die den spass dem training "unterordnen" und dass sind tboy und ich, alle andern fahrn(wenn auch manchmal notgedrungen..gell google  ) zum spass und in allen leistungs und altersklassen...

shit...hätt gestern ni mim rad nach seligesntadt fahrn sollen....die erkältung is wohl doch ernster als ich erwartet hatte...ich hoff dass ich wenigens montag wieder fit für die uni bin  

hat jemand von euch n tip wo es jemanden gibt der das passende werkzeug hat um helicoils ein zu bauen? weil wegen zwei von den dingern gleich son kompletten satz kaufen rechnet sich nciht wirklich


----------



## zockbock (7. April 2005)

Meinst Du ein Windeis also Gewindeschneideisen für Gewindeeinsätze?
Gegen Deine Erkältung hab ich ein altes Hausrezept:
1 Kanne Pfefferminztee(3Beutel) mit 2 ausgepressten Zitronen und 
pro Tasse 1 Löffel Honig. 
Hilft!
1 ACC Akut am Morgen
und bei leichten Halzschmerzen kann ich nur Salzwasser gurgeln empfehlen!


----------



## Lupo (7. April 2005)

hi zockbock,

willkommen im club  kannst dich bei unseren touen gern mal anschliessen, so schnell sind wir schliesslich auch net. wir wollen ja auch was von der landschaft sehn  
die meisten touren posten wir im LMB oder machen hier im thread was aus. wenn dir die startpunkte net bekannt sind,einfach nachfragen. 

bis zur ersten gemeinsamen tour,

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zockbock (7. April 2005)

@Lupo: Guden, hab schon gesehen wo's bei Eurer nächsten Tour hin geht.
Dieses WE kann ich aber leider noch nicht und das WE drauf heiratet die Schwester meiner Freundin aber danach oder unter der Woche gern!


----------



## tboy0709 (7. April 2005)

@Marathon Streckenbesichtiger   

Wollte mich nochmal melden wegen der Streckenbesichtigung Schotten. Also diesen Samstag wirds nichts wegen LD am Montag hatte ich aber schon gesagt. Es wird wohl der nächste Samstag also der 16.04 wobei ich das aber auch noch nicht genau weiß vielleicht fahr ich am Sonntag den 17.04 in Gilserberg bei der Hessenmeisterschaft Marathon mit. Ich sage aber rechtzeitig bescheid. 

Ach so ja noch was ab dem 06.04.2005 bin ich Vereinsmitgleid beim VC Frankfurt    Endlich wieder Lizens fahren. Dieses Jahr wird bestimmt richtig lustig werden.


----------



## Hugo (7. April 2005)

@tboy ich versuch schon die ganze zeit dich anzurufen aber hier blockiert mir jemand permanent das telefon...
ich werds morgen nachmittag dann einfach ma probiern, vielleicht bin ich dann auch wieder bissi fitter und kann wieder grosse pläne schmieden.
wird zeit dass ich zur LD komm aber erst wenn ich fit bin, sonst is das ni so prickelnd und da kommt noch son ergebnis wie beim google raus und das wollen wir ja nich


----------



## Google (8. April 2005)

Uuuups...Doppelpost...........


----------



## Google (8. April 2005)

Guten Abend allerseits,

wie ich bereits gesternabend leicht vorausahnte, macht sich die dritte Erkältung innerhalb 3 Monaten immer weiter breit. Es hat keinen Sinn, diesmal werde ich bis zum bitteren Ende pausieren und versuchen die bikefreie Zeit ohne schlechtes Gewissen zu geniessen.

Ich sehe das Ganze mit einem weinenden und lachendem Auge. Einerseits darf ich nicht Biken und trainieren, andererseits hab ich die Hoffnung, daß ich nach dem Auskurieren fitter bin als ich mich in letzter Zeit fühlte und mir die LD sagte...

Eine LD mach ich nun doch nicht mehr vor Frammersbach, es ist rausgeschmissenes Geld wenn was körperlich im Argen liegt.

Den Taunusbikern wünsch ich morgen akzeptables Wetter und schöne Trails. Bald bin ich wieder dabei  Ohne Plan...

@[email protected] Nächste Woche Samstag erscheint mir nach Torstens Aussage nun mehr als unsicher. Kennt einer von uns überhaupt noch die Strecke ?? Wenn ja sollten wir was festmachen, ich schau mal ob sich was im Marathonforum regt (Montag). Ggfls. finden wir da noch einen Ortskundigen.


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. April 2005)

So nun wo es fertig ist und der halbe Thread mich e schon gesehen hat


Ich hab mein Fusion Slash Rahmen und er ist auch schon fahr bereit.

Was nicht heisst das ich morgenin den Taunus damit fahr 

Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat morgen was anderes mit mir vor!

Ach so Fotos kommen in den nächsten Tagen.

Freu

Nacht


----------



## Lupo (9. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> So nun wo es fertig ist und der halbe Thread mich e schon gesehen hat
> 
> 
> Ich hab mein Fusion Slash Rahmen und er ist auch schon fahr bereit.
> ...


hab dich net so....bis de günther feierabend macht sind mir doch wieder zurück  



			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat morgen was anderes mit mir vor!...


was soll des schon wieder heissen


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

wünsch den Taunusreitern "schneeschaurigschöne Trails" ... mich kriegt morgen keiner vor die Tür.

Am Sonntag vielleicht  

Hab mir heut wieder mal ein Schmankerl für eins meiner Räder gegönnt ... 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit ... ich werd irre bis dahin  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

@ baracuda...kannst ja mim neuen rädchen ma bei mir vorbei fahrn und die lampe holen...würd mich freun, denn lieg seit vorgestern nur im bett und da würd sich n neues rad im hof zumindest emotional positiv auswirken...auch wenns nicht mein eigenes is

ma an alle....gabs jetz eigentlich n termin für n neuen stammtisch, oder wann war denn der letzte und wann könnt man denn ma wieder einen machen?

Dann den taunusreitern noch viel spass....wär gern mit gefahrn und hätte auch noch jemanden mit gebracht....jetz müsst ihr euch noch n bischen gedulden um zu erfahrn wer der neue is....ich verrat nur so viel, er fährt n rocky altitude


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. April 2005)

Hoffe ich bekomme das hin mit dem Hochladen )

Den "Tanunusgarzellen" wünsche ich frost freie fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (9. April 2005)

Gudde,

tja, bei mir heisst es heute Haus- und je nach Wetterlage Gartenarbeit. Wäre auch endlich mal gerne im Taunus gefahren.

@Lupo, all: Ich hoffe, dass ich demnächst bei einem gemeinsamen Ausritt nach langer Abstinenz noch willkommen bin **hoffhofff**

@Hugo: Sorry, hatte wegen Stammtisch nicht mehr so viel unternommen, da ich denke, dass wir einfach einen neuen Termin ausmachen, wenn die neuen Trikots da sind. Können wir ja dann auch gleich anziehen  . Fehlt dann nur noch der Stammtischwimpel  ...Aber erstmal herzlich willkommen zurück in der Heimat. Wie ich Deiner Schreiberei entnehme bist Du quasi nicht gut angekommen (..ist wahrscheinlich einfach ein Temperaturschock  ). Wünsche Dir auf jedenfall gute Besserung. Apropos, habe auch für Dich ein paar englischsprachige Magazine zum Durchlesen. Was die LRS anbelangt, sag mir einfach bescheid sobald die Dinger nachzentriert sind, dann treffen wir uns einfach mal auf ein Bierchen oder Käffchen und Du kannst mal ein bisschen über Südafrika berichten  .

@Barracuda:...erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Neuerwerbung. Weiss ist natürlich superedel  . Aber Du bist wenigstens den Göttern des starren Hinterbaus treu geblieben, nicht wie andere, die sich von der heilsbringende Lehre abgewendet haben...mögen Sie auf ewig in den Eisenkesseln des grossen Gottes Crom schmoren  .

@SteelManni:...kleiner Scherz. Dein neue Maschine ist natürlich ein Traum und Menschen in Deinem Alter brauchen es natürlich etwas komfortabler  .

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle der Prophet des Gottes Crom


----------



## Ippie (9. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Glückwunsch für Dein neues Fusion-Baby. Noch so schön weiß. Wenn mein Rad nicht noch so neu wäre, hätte ich auch Lust auf was Neues. Da werde ich aber noch ein bißchen warten. Vielleicht dann erst noch einen Renner.

@[email protected] dann wird es morgen nichts. Gute Besserung und erhole Dich richtig. Meine Rad-Motivation für morgen ist auch nicht so überragend (vom heutigen Wetter aus gesehen). Ich bin heute morgen gelaufen und da ist es schon recht kühl und Winterklamotten hole ich nicht mehr aus dem Keller. Vielleicht mache ich morgen ein kleine knackige Tour übern Hahnenkamm und da ist man nicht so Temperaturabhängig, als auf einer Ga1 Tour.
Meine Beine haben sich jetzt auch an die 65 min. joggen gewöhnt und der Puls fällt immer weiter. Ich muß jetzt immer schon aufs tempo drücken, um nicht im Rekom zu landen. Und das erhöht die Belastung auch wieder (besonders bergab). Nächste Woche gehe ich mal auf die 75 min. Ich muß nur im Mai eine LD machen, um die aktuallisierten Pulswerte zu haben. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich schon wieder was verändert hat. Und dann wird sich auch zeigen, ob das laufen sich irgendwie bemerkbar macht. Wenn nicht habe ich Pech gehabt. Es macht mir trotzdem Spaß und ich fühle mich wohl dabei. Und das ist auch das wichtigste. Ich werde auch mit demBike in den nächsten Wochen die Höhenmeter kontinuierlich steigern, um auch zu sehen, wie ich die Höhenmeter verkrafte. Bis Ende Mai sollen schon mal 1800 hm drin sein. Aber das sehen wir in nächster Zeit. Und dann kann Frammersbach kommen

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (9. April 2005)

Hallo @ all und willkommen den neuen im Thread   

@ Google und Marathonis also ich denke der kommende Samstag wird immer warscheinlicher für eine Erkundung der Strecke in Schotten. Ich denke ich starte wie letztes Jahr auch dieses mal in Schotten in die Saison und nicht schon am kommenden Sonntag in Gilserberg oder bei nem Straßenrennen. Obwohl ich denke das ich trotzt der unangenehmen Verletzungspause schon fitter bin als letzes Jahr um die selbe Zeit, denn letztes Jahr hab ich nicht so viel trainiert und auch nicht so planmäßig wie bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt und ich fühle mich auch schon wieder richtig gut von der Form her. Ich denke schön fleisig weiter trainieren und die Kommenden ersten Rennen bringen dann die nötige Härte.(Vielleicht auch für die ein oder andere Platzierung dieses Jahr   )
Denn schließlich hab ich dieses Jahr auch ein wenig mehr vor als im letzten vorallem auch auf der Straße für meinen, seit Mittwoch, neuen Verein den VC Frankfurt und eben wieder lit Lizens. 

@ Erdi na was haste denn deinem Renner gegönnt worauf du so lange warten mußt  ich muß übrigens auch so lange warten auf meine LRS die ich heute geordert habe.   
Haste auf mich verrückten gehör und hast Dir auch ein paar Schlauchreifen LRS gekauft   falls ja kannste mich ruhig mal kontaktieren wegen den Passenden Reifen da kann ich Eir mal die Adresse schicken falls Du sie brauchst.

@ Hugo seh zu das Du wieder fitt wirst damit wirs al bald mal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen können ob auf Renner oder MTB is mir egal ich will inputs aus SA.

Das mit dem Stammtisch ist ne klasse Idee da ich ja leider bei den letzten nicht da war und nen großteil von euch auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen habe. Also wann hätten denn der großteil mal Zeit, alle werden wir wohl schwerlich unter einen Hut bringen dafür sind es heuer schon zu viele.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi na was haste denn deinem Renner gegönnt worauf du so lange warten mußt  ich muß übrigens auch so lange warten auf meine LRS die ich heute geordert habe.
> Haste auf mich verrückten gehör und hast Dir auch ein paar Schlauchreifen LRS gekauft   falls ja kannste mich ruhig mal kontaktieren wegen den Passenden Reifen da kann ich Eir mal die Adresse schicken falls Du sie brauchst.
> .


also mit LRS und Renner liegste schon mal richtig. Ne für nen Schlaufreifensatz hab ich mich nicht entschieden ich bleib bei Drahtreifen. Die Latexschläuche hab ich schon seit ein paar Wochen hier liegen und werd erst mal die Hutchinson runterfahrn. Bin aber an Empfehlungen für leichte mit geringem Rollwiderstand laufenden Drahtreifen interessiert  

@BlackTrek ... Du hattest mir auch schon mal was empfohlen ... habs wieder vergessen  

Ansonsten wird es ein klassischer Tune LRS. Schlicht, stabil, leicht, komplett silber und noch bezahlbar ... einfach nur schön  

Nächstes Projekt heißt dann "Compctkurbel" ...

Übernächstes dann "wie mach ich aus 105 DA" ...

... und dann bin ich pleite  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

tune?

nene...also da gibts fürs gleiche geld doch deutlich besseres  
aber um mich wieder mit dir zu versöhnen....hab heut bei ebay ma für n Caad7 geboten


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> tune?
> 
> nene...also da gibts fürs gleiche geld doch deutlich besseres


sprich Dich ruhig aus da wären ...

Hügi = nicht in komplett silber lieferbar, sonst Klasse  
AmCl = nicht MEHR in silber lieferbar, leicht, scheiß Lager  
Eurus = Campa, Systemlaufrad, nur noch wenige in silber, silber zu dunkel  
Ksyrium SL / SSC = silber, fährt jeder Zweite   
DA und Record = silber, Lagerung naja, kommt mir nich ans Rad  
xtrem lightweehls = in silber nicht Shimano, und halt Rose  
PMP = silber, edel, gut, war ne Überlegung wert  
Extralight = nur in schwarz lieferbar  
Zipp = silber, sehr schön, edel, unbezahlbar  
Bontrager X-Race = sehr schön, edel, aber eher platin statt silber  
Fulcrum = genauso sch... wie Ksyrium  
Heylight = auch sehr schön, edel, war ne Überlegung wert  
WH 7800 = nur 10fach, Laderung wie DA
Tune Olympic Gold = unbezahlbar  
FRM = nicht in silber  
Ritchey WCS Protokol = auch nicht in silber, Naben sind von AmCl siehe oben

... also is es Tune geworden = silber, edel, leicht, *deutsche* Ing.kunst  

was hab ich vergessen  



			
				hugo schrieb:
			
		

> aber um mich wieder mit dir zu versöhnen....hab heut bei ebay ma für n Caad7 geboten


gute Wahl   ein Caad5 gibts es hier   ... aber warum versöhnen ham er Streit  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (9. April 2005)

Sag mal Erdi so wie ich das sehe auf Deinen Fotos im Album hast doch jetzt ein Schwarzes Cdale oder hab am letzten Sonntag nicht richtig aufgepasst.

Warum willste denn dann unbeding silberne LRS haben nimm doch schöne Schwarze da gibts ne ganze menge wie de selbs auch schon aufgezählt hast.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Erdi so wie ich das sehe auf Deinen Fotos im Album hast doch jetzt ein Schwarzes Cdale oder hab am letzten Sonntag nicht richtig aufgepasst.
> 
> Warum willste denn dann unbeding silberne LRS haben nimm doch schöne Schwarze da gibts ne ganze menge wie de selbs auch schon aufgezählt hast.


nö hast schon richtig aufgepasst. Is jetzt in schwarz und ganau darum kommt da ein silberner LRS drauf (nen schwarzen hab ich ja schon  )

An den Renner kommt nur silber und schwarz nix buntes. Und mit silbernen klassischen Laufrädern wirkt es einfach besser  

Übrigens hab ich mich jetzt auch für Flaschenhalter entschieden (nix mehr Camelbag auf Renner  ) natürlich auch in silber ... aber welche  Hab da so silberne Elite Carbon gesehen ... lecker, lecker  

Immer wieder die selbe Sch...  ICH  BANKKONTO

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (9. April 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> @Barracuda:...erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Neuerwerbung. Weiss ist natürlich superedel  . Aber Du bist wenigstens den Göttern des starren Hinterbaus treu geblieben, nicht wie andere, die sich von der heilsbringende Lehre abgewendet haben...mögen Sie auf ewig in den Eisenkesseln des grossen Gottes Crom schmoren  .
> 
> @SteelManni:...kleiner Scherz. Dein neue Maschine ist natürlich ein Traum und Menschen in Deinem Alter brauchen es natürlich etwas komfortabler  .
> ...



Hallo @ all, 

@maixle, danke für die Blumen, aber ich denke es kommt die Zeit, wo
ich mein Hardtail auch wieder bewege! 
Ansonsten muß ich mir ja doch noch einen andern Niknamen geben 
Da ich aber beruflich tagtäglich mit Stahl zu tun habe, denke ich passt er noch!  
Hab aber erst mal das Explosiv für meine Frau umgebaut!(Vorbau,Sattel)
Passt ihr jetzt wie angegossen! 

@ barracuda, meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike(Rahmen)!
macht echt einen schlanken Fuß, so ganz in weiß!  
Kann es sein das Deine Sitzposition vorne jetzt etwas tiefer liegt?
Es sieht sehr sehr leicht aus!  
Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen? 8:30 im Burgweg bei Stefan!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

naja....es gibt zwar keine bessere lagerung für naben als die von shimpanski aber wenn du meinst...

deutsche ingenieuerskunst   
wenn überhaupt designkunst und die kauft man besser bei den italienern...die verstehn mehr davon...die deutschen können eben doch bloss rechte winkel  
ne, wenn sie dir gefallen und dir das geld wert sind nimm sie...is ja nicht so dass sie schlecht wären
ich hätt mir entweder die am-classic mit ceramik-lagern für das geld überlegt oder evtl. die rolf prima elan, wenns was sein soll was wenige haben


----------



## tboy0709 (9. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder die selbe Sch...  ICH  BANKKONTO
> 
> Erdi01



Hehe das kenn ich 

Na gut das muß ja auch jeder für sich entscheiden Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden das ist auch gut so silber sieht bestimmt auch gut aus nur würde ich dann drauf achten alle weiteren austauschteile auch in silber, aber das hast Du ja im prinzip auch schon gesagt die weiteren Teile die kommen sollen (Dura Ace  ) sind ja auch silber.

Hm Flaschenhalter da weis ich jetzt nicht genaues aber wenn Du die Elite meinst die ich meine dann ja die würd ich nehmen sehen schon gut aus und sind auch wohl die einzigen gescheiten dies in siber gibt dann gibts nur noch die klassischen und die sind ja wohl mal eher nichts. Aber hast schon recht auf Renner gehört sich einfach kein Camelback das ist einfach Stilbruch.

Zu den Reifen leichte Reifen die Gut rollen in Drahversion da könntest Du mal die Schwalbe Stelivio probieren oder auch Specialized Mondo oder Mondo S-works. Vittoria sind auch ganz gut nach dem hören sagen von Contis würd ich abraten, die bin ich mal gefahren die rollen wie blei kleben aber in den Kurve gut am Boden aber die anderen sind nicht minder schlechter eher warscheinlich besser zumindest der Stelivio und der Mondo.


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

der stelvio is n geiler reifen hält aber kaum 1000km...is eben n reiner rennreifen zu nem nicht ganz niedrigen preis....aber gut, irgendwo muss der grip halt her kommen...weiss ga nimmer wie viel sätze max mit hatte...4 oder 5 und am ende musst er sich die billigsten reifen im laden kaufen weils die einzigen warn die n paar km durch gehalten haben bei dem sch*** strassenbelag in SA  

aber @tboy...hab jetz auch n "slick"


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

@Tboy ... ja klar, alles weitere silber  DA sowieso aber meine jetztige 105 is auch schon silber und nicht die schwarze Version ...

Die Elita Tripel is auch silber bis auf das große Ritzel und das stört mich schon. Aber wie geschrieben das nächste Projekt heist Compctkurbel und die wird durch und durch silbern. Damit scheidet FSA, Record etc. schon aus und es wird wohl was von RPD  

Flaschenhalter meine ich den ELITE Patao carbon silber. Seh aber gerade der hat nen roten Schriftzug drauf :kotz: Naja, vielleicht doch nen schwarzen Tune Wasserträger, der is auch preislich humaner. Mal sehen was am Schluß draufhängt ...

@Hugo ... O.K. Rolf hätt ich mir auch mal anschauen können den hatt ich nich auf der Rechnung. AmCl schon aber nicht mehr in silber lieferbar und die Minilager sollen nich so der Brüller sein  

Wer is eigentlich dieser dubiose "Max"  Auf Malle sind die Fumic-Brüder an uns vorbei angeblich auch mit einem "Max" im Schlepptau  

Interessanter fand ich dort das angeblich norwegische oder schwedische Nationalteam bei uns im Hotel. Junge Mädels und Jungs die jeden aus den Schuhen gefahren haben. 

So jetzt langts, genug getippt, ich glaub wir langweilen hier die MTB-Fraktion  ... hmmm ... mein Jekyll interessiert mich im Moment kein Meter  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

bei am-classic kannste auch die normale vorderradnabe nehmen, da sind die lager normal gross...oder eben halt ceramik, das geht net kaputt.

max is n storck fahrer mit dem ich in SA war

hol dir doch die DA kurbel...was willstn kompakt???


----------



## BlackTrek (9. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin aber an Empfehlungen für leichte mit geringem Rollwiderstand laufenden Drahtreifen interessiert
> 
> @BlackTrek ... Du hattest mir auch schon mal was empfohlen ... habs wieder vergessen



Vittoria Open Corsa CX Evo. Ich hab jetzt die ganz schwarzen und die sehen mit meinem hausbackenen und viel zu schweren silbernen  Campa Record/CXP33 LRS  sehr schön aus, da sie keine braune Seitenwand haben, sondern *ganz* schwarz sind.
Und mit 290tpi rollen sie wunderbar. Die Stelvios hab ich aber noch nicht probiert. Ich find die Vittorias jedenfalls dreimal besser als Hutchinson und Conti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt langts, genug getippt, ich glaub wir langweilen hier die MTB-Fraktion  ... hmmm ...


 Nöööö....macht ruhig weiter. Hab zwar nur Bahnhof verstanden aber interessant ists allemal....  

Überleg mir ob ich mir ein RR finanzieren soll   Net  so Teile wie Ihr habt, aber kostet ja trotzdem genug Flocken...Der Günter hat ja wohl mehr so aus Spass auf meine Finanzierungsfrage positiv geantwortet   

Soll ich mal ernsthaft nachhaken ?  Meine Holde bringt mich um  ...Wenn sie es erfährt


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hol dir doch die DA kurbel...was willstn kompakt???


Was meinste Du ... warum ich auf Kompact will oder welche Kompact ich will  

Ich halt im Hobbybereich Kompact für den Standart von morgen. Weil leicht, klassische 2-fach Optik und nicht den Gangwirrwar einer Tripel. Das geht mir nach nem 3/4 Jahr fahren jetzt auf den Geist.

DA in Kompact gibt es net ... noch net, sobald Shimpanski auf den Zug aufspringt und Kompact in Massen an die Erstausrüster bringt is es passiert und zum Standart geworden  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

shimano führt ihre neuerungen von oben nach unten ein, bis es ne neue DA gibt dauerts nochma 6 jahre also wirds min. 6 jahre kein kompakt bei shimano geben, bis es dann nach unten durchgereicht is vergeht pro gruppe nochma n jahr...

und die logik dass XX der "neue standart wird und ich es deswegen haben muss" is auch bissi banane, meinst ni  

dann besorg dir lieber ne grössere kassette wenn dir die gänge zu dick sind...weil kleiner als 11 ritzel geht ni, und wenn die kettenblätter kleiner weden fehlts dir dann eben nach oben, ganz abgesehn vom deutl. höheren verschleiss


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

@Hugo ... denke nich das das 6 Jahre dauert. Es tummeln sich schon genug Wettbewerber mit KK am Markt. Campa is seit diesem Jahr auch dabei damit muß Shimano kontern. Bis es auch in die unteren Regionen durchgereicht ist wird wohl in der Tat etwas dauern aber sicher keine 6 Jahre.

Immerhin spricht jeder zweite schon von Kompact und hatt interesse.

Klar is auch das es wieder ne rießen Marketingsache is und man denk einmal mehr das Ei des Kolumbus gefunden zu haben ... Blödsinn

Mir gefällt der Gedanke trotzdem und mit ner 50/33 und 9-fach 11-28 haste mit echten 13 Gängen ne wahnsinns Entfalltung. O.K. nicht so fein gestuft wie mit ner Tripel aber sollte reichen und das wichtige 16zehner is auch bei.

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (9. April 2005)

wieso muss shimano kontern?

meiner meinung nach viel hype um nix
ich hab nix dagegen wenns sich jemand kauft aber ich rechne nicht damit es tatsächlich zum standart wird und shimano streut ganz bestimmt keine neuen stadarts ma so nebenbei ein...hamse bis jetz noch nie gemacht und wegen kompakt fangen sie bestimmt nicht damit an


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar is auch das es wieder ne rießen Marketingsache is und man denk einmal mehr das Ei des Kolumbus gefunden zu haben ... Blödsinn


 
Jetzt klingelts bei mir "Ei des Kolumbus" also ich hab da glaube ich noch was sollte kompakt sein und DAS "Ei des Kolumbus" war es auch laut Werbung.

Haste interesse an einem paar Mountain LX Kurbeln mit 48-38-28 und dem "Ei des Kolumbus" Biopace nur mit dem vierkant Innenlagern wird es langsam knapp
  

Vergiss den Scheiss Marketing gram kauf die 2-fach Klassisch und pack hinten ein passendes Ritzelpackt drauf.

Also ich komm mit meiner uralt Schüssel noch locker zum Engländer hoch auch ohne Schaltung am Lenker und 10-fach Übersetztung. Und das macht total spass diese RR Futzis auf ihren Carbon/Chrom schnickschnack Teilen bei einer RTF so richtig schön mit so einem Hobel zu verblassen. Muß auch mal wieder eine Fahren.  

Aber jedem das seine. Ich komm mir hier e schon vor wie bei einem Opel vs. VW Tuner Treffen.   

Bin aber auch so einer, nur ein ganz kleiner halt!


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. April 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ barracuda, meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike(Rahmen)!
> macht echt einen schlanken Fuß, so ganz in weiß!
> Kann es sein das Deine Sitzposition vorne jetzt etwas tiefer liegt?


 
Erstmal danke und allen anderen auch, was du alles merkst   stimmt mußte ca. 1-1,5 cm tiefer weil das Steuerrohr kürzer ist und ich wollte nicht 5 cm Spacer unterlegen. Aber die Position ist echt ok da das Oberrohr auch etwas kürzer ist. Denke das ich da besser drauf sitze als auf meinem Barracuda!



			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht sehr sehr leicht aus!


 
Naja, rein rechnerisch hat es 11,8 Kg hatte es noch nicht an der Waage   Aber das sind immer hin 1 Kg weniger als mein altes. Die Gabel bringt halt 2 Kg mit   Aber die Basis mit 1,472 Kg bei 20" stimmt  



			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen? 8:30 im Burgweg bei Stefan!
> Gruß
> SteelManni


 
Leider nein da ich "Strohwitwer (<- hoffentlich stimmt das)" bin muß ich morgen meine Töchter hüten!


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. April 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Hugo: Sorry, hatte wegen Stammtisch nicht mehr so viel unternommen, da ich denke, dass wir einfach einen neuen Termin ausmachen, wenn die neuen Trikots da sind. Können wir ja dann auch gleich anziehen . Fehlt dann nur noch der Stammtischwimpel


 
Schliess mich der Meinung von maixle an, Stammtisch wenn die Trikots da sind.  

Ich bin grade soin Bierlaune des halb die ganzen Meldungen von mir


----------



## Google (9. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin grade soin Bierlaune des halb die ganzen Meldungen von mir


...und ich in Wein/Sambuca/Niessanfall-Laune !! Aber deshalb muß man es doch nicht gleich übertreiben  

Aber der Unterschied Sattelhöhe zur Lenkerhöhe sieht schon krass aus. Dachte erst es wäre nur mal so fotografiert...

Meinste der Günter meint das Ernst ein einigermaßen gescheites Steven-RR für mich aufzubauen und mir ein Finanzierungsangebot zu machen ?? Was wird das denn so kosten ? Ich sag mal das zunächst passable Komponenten ausreichen würden die man nach und nach gegen was besseres austauschen kann ??


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag mal das zunächst passable Komponenten ausreichen würden die man nach und nach gegen was besseres austauschen kann ??


 
zum Trainieren tut es eine 105 und normale LRD alle mal, wir wollen doch nicht zur Modenschau. 
Das mit der Finanzierung mußt du ihn noch malfragen, keine ahnung ob er sowas macht!

nächstes Bier hol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes Bier hol


*sambucaimwasserglassauf* Was meinsten mit wievielich dann in etwa rechnen muß ? In der Zwischenzeit hol ich mir schon mal Erdnüsse


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wieso muss shimano kontern?


wel se geldgeil sind und sonst nich mitverdienen an dem Hyp. Und ob sie es nun schaffen Standarts zu setzen oder versuchen ihre Marktstellung zu nutzen ... jedenfalls versuchen sie es immer wieder 

Biopace
Rapid Fire
KK am MTB
HG IG
Dual Control
Center Lock
STI
KK am RR (kommt garantiert) 

@Barracuda ... hmmm ... da bringst Du mich auf ne Idee. Nicht Biopace den Mist hab ich selber noch irgendwo rumliegen  

Aber ich hab auch noch ne edle Syncros Kurbelgarnitur aus den Neunzigern rumliegen. Schön silbern, leicht und müßt eigentlich LK 110 sein. Genau richtig für mein "RR KK Projekt"  

Natürlich hab ihr recht mit ner normalen 2-fach Garnitur. Is auch in den RR Foren schon bald ne Glaubenssache. Mein Favorit is trotzdem ne Kompact da ich auch an ner 15zehner Rampe lieber mit Drehzahl statt mit Kraft fahr das is gesünder und man "drückt" sich das Laktat nicht so in die Beine. 

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *sambucaimwasserglassauf* Was meinsten mit wievielich dann in etwa rechnen muß ? In der Zwischenzeit hol ich mir schon mal Erdnüsse


 
keine Ahnung da musst du mal auf unsere rr Gurus warten H&S hat ein Ultegra unter 1000  drin, also müsste 105 für 800  locker gehen!

Ob die "Taunusgarzellen" eingefroren sind bei ihrer Tour noch kein Bericht und nix?!?!?

Du bist


----------



## Google (9. April 2005)

@[email protected] Unter 800  hört sich doch schon ganz gut an   Werd mal Günti fragen *hechl* öhhmmm.." Du bist"...und weiter ?????  

@[email protected] Da muß ich mich auch mal einschalten von wegen "Drehzahl statt Kraft"......Wenn Du etwas gar nicht machst dann einen niedrigen Gag fahren....Da muß Du noch dran arbeiten. Hab ich (und andere !!) ganz klar beobachtet. Das scheint schon so eingefahren zu sein, daß Du da richtig dran arbeiten müßtest wenn Du das überhaupt willst. Das würde Deine Schnelligkeit am Berg allemal verbessern


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *sambucaimwasserglassauf* Was meinsten mit wievielich dann in etwa rechnen muß ? In der Zwischenzeit hol ich mir schon mal Erdnüsse


ganz billig ohne Anstrüche biste mit 499,-- dabei (lks. auf Sonderangebote klicken) geht auch mit höherwertigen Komponenten.

Ansonsten Versender oder Hausmarken mit 105 ... halte ich für das mindeste ... bei 800,--

Cube und Stevens mit 105 (teilweise Tiagra Mix) bei 1000,-- (muß Günther halt mim spitzen Bleistift rechnen ... kann er ja  )

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (9. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal danke und allen anderen auch, was du alles merkst   stimmt mußte ca. 1-1,5 cm tiefer weil das Steuerrohr kürzer ist und ich wollte nicht 5 cm Spacer unterlegen. Aber die Position ist echt ok da das Oberrohr auch etwas kürzer ist. Denke das ich da besser drauf sitze als auf meinem Barracuda!
> 
> Naja, rein rechnerisch hat es 11,8 Kg hatte es noch nicht an der Waage   Aber das sind immer hin 1 Kg weniger als mein altes. Die Gabel bringt halt 2 Kg mit   Aber die Basis mit 1,472 Kg bei 20" stimmt
> 
> Leider nein da ich "Strohwitwer (<- hoffentlich stimmt das)" bin muß ich morgen meine Töchter hüten!



@ barracuda, schade das es nicht klappt morgen früh, dann hätt ich Dein
neues Teil mal bewundern können!  

Also 1,472kg bei 20" ist schon ein sehr guter Wert!
Mit ner Skareb kämst Du nochmal um 0,5kg beim Gesamtgewicht runter!
Die Reba ist glaub ich nur minimal schwerer.
Wegen der Sitzposition kannst Du ja immer noch einen anderen Vorbau
drauf machen!

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Da muß ich mich auch mal einschalten von wegen "Drehzahl statt Kraft"......Wenn Du etwas gar nicht machst dann einen niedrigen Gag fahren....Da muß Du noch dran arbeiten. Hab ich (und andere !!) ganz klar beobachtet. Das scheint schon so eingefahren zu sein, daß Du da richtig dran arbeiten müßtest wenn Du das überhaupt willst. Das würde Deine Schnelligkeit am Berg allemal verbessern


du meinst sicher ich fahr keine dicken Gang. (kleine Gänge = Drehzahl)

Da hast Du recht. Können könnt ich wenn ich will, will aber meist nich 

Zum einen schon ich meine Knie damit, zum anderen bei richtigen Anstiegen oder mehreren hintereinander is das die effektivere weil kräfteschonendere Methode. Damit fahr ich 130 KM mit 1500 HM und merk nix.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. April 2005)

So, muß mich jetzt brav auf die Couch setzen sonst hängt der Haussegen schief...Ach so ein Bike beschwert sich nie  Spässle...

Guuds Nächtle


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

@Barracuda ... wirklich schönes Bike.   

Biste sicher mit dem Gewicht. Das kommt mir schon ein wenig hoch vor für XT ohne Scheibe. Was ist da sonst noch schweres verbaut hoffe keine LRS das wäre ja das ineffektivste  

Die Überhöhung sieht schon krass aus. Kann ich auch bald nicht glauben dass Du so da draufsitzen willst. Sieht im ersten Moment nach zu kleiner Rahmengröße aus  Na wenns Dir so genehm ist ... viel Spaß damit  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (9. April 2005)

n abend zusammen,

nach meiner Bierlaune auf der Taufe habe ich mir gerade die Augen mit Rennrad-Tech-Talk beringt. Mehr als vom Schaltwerk habe ich nicht kapiert  . Alles böhmische Dörfer. Aber schon Interessant. Ich habe mir gestern auch mal einen Renner von Ghost angeschaut. Sah auch ganz nett aus. Aber der Preis?! Zur Zeit nichts für meinen Geldbeutel.

Vom Taunus sind die Kerle auch nicht wieder zurück gekommen. Haaaaaaaaaalloooo Yetis. Seit ihr wieder da?

so noch ein bißchen vor die Klotze

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Barracuda ... wirklich schönes Bike.


 
Das Desigen ist eine Kreation von Günter und meinem Wusch ein weises Bike zubesitzen! Und da das Olympia Desigen von Frau Spitz nicht mehr da war (Aufkleber) ist es eben das geworden! 
Ist zwar nicht so selten wie ein Barracuda, dafür gibt es das Desigen nur zweimal auf dieser Welt  Einmal Günter und einmal meiner  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Biste sicher mit dem Gewicht. Das kommt mir schon ein wenig hoch vor für XT ohne Scheibe. Was ist da sonst noch schweres verbaut hoffe keine LRS das wäre ja das ineffektivste


 
Ist aber leider auch einer der Gewichtsbringer, sind die Mavic Crossroc! Das Gewicht ist das Ergebniss der Excelliste der Komponenten! Wir wohl stimmen.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Überhöhung sieht schon krass aus. Kann ich auch bald nicht glauben dass Du so da draufsitzen willst. Sieht im ersten Moment nach zu kleiner Rahmengröße aus  Na wenns Dir so genehm ist ... viel Spaß damit
> 
> Erdi01


 
51 cm 20" das ist schon meine größe und Fusion sagt der Rahmen wäre für 85 mm Gabeln aus gelegt! Denke mit 100 mm wäre es etas höher. Ich bin heute morgen von Kahl nach Krotzenburg geradelt und das fand ich von der Sitzposition her angenehmer wie auf meinem Barracuda. Das Slash ist nicht so langestreckt wie da Barracuda und da durch komme ich auch etwasa auf rechter. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich bei einer längern Strecke fährt und im Gelände. Ich werde die Tage wohl mal den Hahnenkamm quellen müßen und den Pilsweg runter fräsen <- soll nicht heissen das ich Bremsspuren lege.

@Hugo, ich weis nicht ob ich es schaffe morgen bei dir mit dem Bike vorbei zukommen

nacht


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2005)

@barracuda ... Na dann is ja noch Tuningpotenzial für zuküntige "Anfälle"  

Allein Gabel und LRS sind ja bald für ein Kilo minus gut  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

das problem beim laufradsatz is dass es nicht viele gibt die leichter und UST sind...bzw. kein halbes kilo leichter...ganz abgesehn davon das einiges des übergewichtes durch die reifen kommt und da is ust eben noch nicht so wirklich leicht...egal welches modell

was habt ihr alle gegen die sattelüberhöhung...rein von der optik is das um welten bequemer wie n barracuda...wie lang issn das oberrohr, nicht länger als 590, oder? find ich bei nem 51er rahmen alles andere als gestreckt, vorbau is ni zu lang...basst doch  

einige von euch haben noch nie ne zeitfahrmaschine gesehn, oder 

@barracuda
wär cool

Haben wir n elektroniker unter uns?
weil hätt da näml. ma n problem


----------



## Sakir (10. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Taunus sind die Kerle auch nicht wieder zurück gekommen. Haaaaaaaaaalloooo Yetis. Seit ihr wieder da?


Morsche

klar sind wir wieder zurück !
ich dachte nur, Lupo wollte ein Beitrag mit Bilder schreiben...   

es war wie auf Mallorca.... 
viel zu kalt.... 
da hat doch tatsächlich wieder Schnee auf dem Feldberg gelegen....
war uns aber schnuppe, wir haben halt keine Pausen gemacht und sind schnatternd Lupo´s geniale Trails gefahren !
Lupo hat wie immer, sehr schöne Trails aus dem Ärmel gezaubert, wir (Mario, Lupo, KillerN und ich ) waren wie immer total begeistert und wollten eigentlich nicht mehr zurück.
Leider ärgerte uns Mario´s Reifen ein wenig...
andauernd ein schleichenden platten....   
Dornen beseitigt, Schlauch gewechselt, gepumpt, geflickt.... immernoch platt   
wir konnten dann aber noch gut zu den Autos rollen.
Dort hat uns Martina schon mit Kuchen und Tee erwartet...   

den Taunus muss man einfach noch mehr erkunden ... 
es lohnt sich total, da kann man die Trails in unserer umgebung vergessen   

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. April 2005)

So, ich hab heute nacht noch mal die Wasserwaage und den Zollstock aus gepackt!!!!!

Aber vorher etwas Grundsätzliches:

Bei einem CC Rad ist eine Sattelüberhöhung von 5-10 cm völlig normal und da ich mein Rad als solches verstehe, ist die SÜH völlig in Ordnung den sie beträgt bei meinem Rad 8-9 cm!

Ihr solltet euch die Fotos mal genau an sehen das Rad steht hinten, in einem Ständer und dieser hebt das Hinterrad um ca. 3-5 cm an!!

@ Erdi01, du hast völlig recht, nur dem 1 kg stehen vorne weg ca. 800 - 1000  im Weg die mir fehlen  und eine Frau die meine Kontonummer hat zum kontrollieren  

@ Hugo, hat auch recht UST ist leider etwas schwerer als klassische LRS, aber ich muß sagen mir gefällt das System wenn die Reifen die Luft halten! Und man nicht vor jeder Tour nach pumen muß. Aber danke Hr. Teichgraeber von Michelin habe ich ja jetzt neue und die halten die Luft 

Aber 11,8 sind im Gegensatz zu 13 auch schon was!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (10. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frau die meine Kontonummer hat zum kontrollieren



das ist wohl ein Grund, den wir alle sehr sehr sehr gut verstehn und auch irgendwo akzeptieren    

ich finde es sieht toll aus, der Rahmen würde mir auch total gut gefallen.

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. April 2005)

für die Freaks


----------



## Sakir (10. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem CC Rad ist eine Sattelüberhöhung von 5-10 cm völlig normal und da ich mein Rad als solches verstehe, ist die SÜH völlig in Ordnung den sie beträgt bei meinem Rad 8-9 cm!


auch mich hat das Intresse eben erweckt und sogar vom Stuhl gescheucht 
ich fahre eine Überhöhung von 4cm bis 8cm, wobei ich lieber mit gesenckter Gabel fahre, also 8cm Überhöhung ! 

Michael


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

12Cm wer bietet mehr  
am renner im unterlenker...keine ahnung aber nochma bissi mehr


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> für die Freaks



das liest sich ja wie ein Auszug aus dem Jahrbuch des Statistischen Bundesamtes  

Aber siehe an Du bist ohne zutun schon unter 11,5kg Satteltaschen gehören ja offiziell nicht zum Fahradgewicht  

Hast Du die Einzelteile selber gewogen, Herstellerangaben oder von den wight weenies  

Und mit der Sattelüberhöhung sieht wirklich schlimmer aus als es ist. Hatt mich jetzt auch vom Sessel gezogen und hab mal nachgemessen. Bei mir ...

Optimo 9 cm Obergriff 22,5 cm Untergriff Einstellänge von 67 cm
Jekyll 10 cm Einstellänge 69 cm
Winterschlampe keine Ahnung is auseinander gerissen  

Tzzz ... damit sitz ich auf em MTB etwas getreckter als auf em Renner 
Aber wenn ich einen Rahmenrechner mit meinen Körperdaten füttere dann sind Beide Maßanzüge  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Flaschenhalter meine ich den ELITE Patao carbon silber. Seh aber gerade der hat nen roten Schriftzug drauf :kotz: Naja, vielleicht doch nen schwarzen Tune Wasserträger, der is auch preislich humaner. Mal sehen was am Schluß draufhängt ...
> Erdi01


Hab gerade mein kleines Zwischenprojekt Flaschenhalter abgeschlossen  

Ist jetzt 2 x Tune Wasserträger geworden. Zwar schwarz und auch nicht ganz billig aber dafür mit 9g der weltweit leichteste. Leichter is nur OHNE. Immerhin sind wenigstens die Flaschen bei und kosten nich nochmal  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (10. April 2005)

[email protected]
war ne nette tour gestern  bei temperaturen um 0° und leichem nieselregen kamen wir auch in den steileren bergaufpassagen nicht wirklich ins schwitzen  und das feldbergplateau hat nicht zum längeren verweilen eingeladen   nur mal nen gipfelfoto schiessen und nix wie weg da  und weil keiner von uns nochmal da hoch wollte haben wir auch die schleife über oberreifenberg gecanelt  sorry jungs, hätte mich gefreut aber war net der tag dafür   hoffentlich können wir die tour bald bei etwas höheren temperaturen, ohne baumstamm-limbo und permanent platten vorderrädern nochmal komplett abfahren.
die kompl. fotoserie der tour gibts wie üblich als download, den link geb ich hier bekannt.

gruss,
wolfgang


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

in den tune wasserträger passen aber auch nur die speziellen flaschen....
und es gibt leichter...die aramid-version wiegt zwischen 3,5 udn 4,5gr.  
aber für renner gibts doch so schöne viele carbonflaschenhalter...naja...is ja keine schlechtes teil  
das is nur der neid


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> das liest sich ja wie ein Auszug aus dem Jahrbuch des Statistischen Bundesamtes
> 
> Aber siehe an Du bist ohne zutun schon unter 11,5kg Satteltaschen gehören ja offiziell nicht zum Fahradgewicht
> 
> Hast Du die Einzelteile selber gewogen, Herstellerangaben oder von den wight weenies


 
alles selbst gewogen und wenn man die Pedale noch abzieht wird es noch besser. Die geben die meisten Hersteller nehmlich auch nicht mit an!!!

@Steelmanni, wie war eure Tour? Bin pünktlich um 8:30 Uhr aufgestanden 

So und jetzt schau ich "Die hölle des Nordens"

Ciao bis später


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> das liest sich ja wie ein Auszug aus dem Jahrbuch des Statistischen Bundesamtes
> 
> Aber siehe an Du bist ohne zutun schon unter 11,5kg Satteltaschen gehören ja offiziell nicht zum Fahradgewicht
> 
> Hast Du die Einzelteile selber gewogen, Herstellerangaben oder von den wight weenies


 
alles selbst gewogen und wenn man die Pedale noch abzieht wird es noch besser. Die geben die meisten Hersteller nehmlich auch nicht mit an!!!

@Steelmanni, wie war eure Tour? Bin pünktlich um 8:30 Uhr aufgestanden 

Und da ist meine Überhöhung doch nicht so toll   

So und jetzt schau ich "Die hölle des Nordens"

Ciao bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (10. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin sind wenigstens die Flaschen bei und kosten nich nochmal
> 
> Erdi01



Hehe is ja auch kein wunder das die dabei sind passen ja nur die rein und keine anderen sonst ich hätte die nicht genommen hätte leiber ein paar andere genommen wo ich alle Flaschen nehmen kann. Jetzt kannst Du nur doch die Tune Flaschen fahren das ist doch auch nicht sinn der sache oder?
 

Aber hallo der Flaschenhalter is schon geil und am Renner brauchste Dir über die Halbarkeit wegen schglechter Streckenverhältnisse zum beispiel auch keine sorgen machen. Außer Du fährst die Hölle des Nordens kommt grad in der Glotze ich glaube da fährt keiner Filigrane Flaschenhalter


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

sacht ma hat jemand von euch den newsletter vom radsport könig abonniert...da müsste was drin stehn was mich freut...was auch immer dass heissen soll
ich hab mich eben angemeldet aber ich bekomm die aktuelle ausgabe schon nicht mehr...wenn da jemand einen die letzten tage bekommen hat, kann er mir den grad ma schicken?


----------



## SteelManni (10. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> alles selbst gewogen und wenn man die Pedale noch abzieht wird es noch besser. Die geben die meisten Hersteller nehmlich auch nicht mit an!!!
> 
> @Steelmanni, wie war eure Tour? Bin pünktlich um 8:30 Uhr aufgestanden
> 
> ...



Halo @ all,  

@ barracuda, 8:30 hätte genau gepasst, nur das Du wahrscheinlich noch 
im "Schlafanzug" warst! 

War eine schöne Runde heute morgen!  
Wir (Stefan, Michael, Paul und ich) haben eine ausgedehnte Tour Richtung
Aschaffenburg/Goldbach gemacht!
Über die Steinbacher Schlucht weiter, immer dem "W" nach!
Teilweise waren schöne Trails dabei, Richtung Goldbach, Glattbach über
Stietwald wieder Richtung Johannesberg / Sternberg und dann noch mal über den Hahnenkamm. 55km/900hm, reine Fahrtzeit 3h.
Die Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr im Sommer, schon mal mit Günter abgefahren!

Deine SÜH ist doch gar nicht so krass, hab auch schon mehr gesehn!
Was das Gewicht betrifft, so liegt es mit 11,8 schon recht gut, wenn
Du noch die Satteltasche und auch die Pedale wegrechnest!
(Was ja fast alle machen  )

@ Lupo, Sakir wer hätte gedacht das es noch mal so ungemütlich 
wird am Feldberg, mit 0° und Schneegriesel war's bstimmt 
kein wirkliches Vergnügen!  
Bei der nächsten Feldbergtour bin ich bestimmt auch dabei! 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## tboy0709 (10. April 2005)

Hallo also ich wollte es jetzt noch mal fest machen ich werde am kommenden Samstag die Strecke von Schotten abfahren wer also mitkommen will, auch gerne die die nicht teilnehmen wollen denn wir fahrne ja an dem Tag kein Renntempo sondern wollen die Strecke uns wieder in Gedächtnis rufen.

Ich schlage einen Starttermin so gegen 13 oder spät.14 Uhr vor wenn andere Vorschläge bestehen bin ich gerne offen sagt aber vorher bescheid ich werd emit dem Rad hinkommen und muß dann die Zeit mit einrechnen. Ich hoffe ja das kommende Woche das Wetter besser wird.

Soblad ich ein paar Rückmeldungen habe stelle ich den Termin auch ins LMB ich warte nur noch mal ab was Ihr zu Zeit sagt.


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

ich zieh crossreifen auf und komm auch mim rad angefahrn  
wenn ich die strecke richtig in erinnerung hab müsste die mim crosser doch wirklich zu machen sein, oder?
is das von der UCI eigentlich noch erlaubt bei mtb rennen mim crosser zu starten? wenn ja freu ich mich auf frammersbach...wenns um WC-punkte geht werden sicherlich einige damit ankommen bei der streckepurzeln die rundenrekorde nur so  

@barracuda...oder soltle man sagen fusion?
die lampe wartet  hab meine heute zum ersten marichtig zum laufen bekommen, brauch jetz noch ne reglung fürn akku weil scheinbar die elektronik ni so funktioniert wie sie soll(also die schutzschaltung in den akkus) und will mir die lampe ni gleich kaputt machen....aber wie heissts so schön:"der herr sprach: "es werde licht", und es wart"  

wär eigentlich jemand von euch für sommerliche nightrides zu begeistern?


----------



## Sakir (10. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage einen Starttermin so gegen 13 oder spät.14 Uhr


Ahoi,

ich sage mal, das ist auch Ippie freundliche Zeit  und mir isses ehh 
wurscht um wieviel Uhr es ist !
Also ich bin dabei ! und KillerN wollte auch mitkommen, das weiss ich.
Den könnte ich dann aus Heusenstamm mitnehmen, mehr passt leider 
nicht in meinen Corsa !

@Steelmanni: das wäre schön, mit dir mal durch den Taunus.
Ich könnte wetten die ganzen Trails liegen dir genauso wie dem Mario, 
der kam gestern garnicht mehr aus dem Staunen raus !

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (10. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> @Steelmanni: das wäre schön, mit dir mal durch den Taunus.
> Ich könnte wetten die ganzen Trails liegen dir genauso wie dem Mario,
> ...


@ Sakir
na dann muss ich da wohl auch mal mit, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt!?!  
Den Feldberg hab ich mit dem Bike bis jetzt erst einmal besucht,
und das ich schon mal locker 10Jahre her! 
Nächsten Samstag können wir ja mal wieder was andenken!
Dann kann ich Dir etwas wiedergeben!  
Gruß


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

ich wollt sonntag evtl. aufn feldberg rauf...falls das wetter mit spielt..samstags haben wir ja shcon was anderes vor
vielleicht lässt sich da was organisiern


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe is ja auch kein wunder das die dabei sind passen ja nur die rein und keine anderen sonst ich hätte die nicht genommen hätte leiber ein paar andere genommen wo ich alle Flaschen nehmen kann. Jetzt kannst Du nur doch die Tune Flaschen fahren das ist doch auch nicht sinn der sache oder?
> 
> 
> Aber hallo der Flaschenhalter is schon geil und am Renner brauchste Dir über die Halbarkeit wegen schglechter Streckenverhältnisse zum beispiel auch keine sorgen machen. Außer Du fährst die Hölle des Nordens kommt grad in der Glotze ich glaube da fährt keiner Filigrane Flaschenhalter


Die "Hölle des Nordens" fahr ich garantiert nicht. Habs mir auch lieber vom Sofa angeschaut. Aber Pave is auch mim Wasserträger kein Problem wie mir in den Forem mehrfach bestätigt wurde.

Und das mit den Flaschen stimmt schon. Alle gehen nicht. Sie müssen halt konisch sein und da gibt es schon Alternativen z.B. von Tacx.

Eins zeichnet sich jetzt schon ab, wenn mein Renner mal fertig ist und so aussieht wie ich es in Gedanken vor mir seh, ist das das teuerste Rad was ich je hatte und stellt mein Jek noch in den Schatten.

Egal ... is ja nicht nur zum fahren sondern auch ein "Schmuckstück" fürs Wohnzimmer. Im Winter wird das zukünfig gar nicht mehr auf die Straße kommen. Da fahr ich nur noch Jek oder meine Winterschlampe.  

Hmmm ... sollte ich auch mal wieder aufs MTB steigen  Und Nightrides find ich zu jeder Jahreszeit geil  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (10. April 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Samstag können wir ja mal wieder was andenken!


Moin,

klar nehmen wir dich mit....
aber irgendwie wird es schwer, kommendes Wochenende ist Schotten 16te,
und Balduinstein Besichtigung 17te, drauffolgendes Wochenende ist
Schotten Mara 24te und RTF Biblis 25te.
oder wir fahren mal unter der Woche bei den "After Work" Bikern mit.... 
wäre bei mir dann aber leider auch erst ab KW 17...... 
da ich kommende Woche Nachtschicht habe und die Woche danach
Spätschicht   

ich merke gerade, das ich doch ganz schön verbucht bin ! ! !     

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (10. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> klar nehmen wir dich mit....
> aber irgendwie wird es schwer, kommendes Wochenende ist Schotten 16te,
> ...



hab mich da mit dem nächsten Samstag auch etwas aus dem Fenster
gelehnt! Bin am nächsten Wo-end kurzfristig in NRW unterwegs!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Hugo (10. April 2005)

also dann sag ich jetz einfach ma nächsten sonntag gehts aufn feldberg
ich bring wies aussieht noch jemand, vielleicht sogar 2 mit
würd sagen start am parkplatz zur hohen mark und nicht später als 2 Uhr


----------



## Lupo (11. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> also dann sag ich jetz einfach ma nächsten sonntag gehts aufn feldberg
> ich bring wies aussieht noch jemand, vielleicht sogar 2 mit
> würd sagen start am parkplatz zur hohen mark und nicht später als 2 Uhr


schad  fürn sonntag hab ich jetzt schon was anderes vor, sonst wär ich gern dabei gewesen...


----------



## mafels (11. April 2005)

Ich fahr am Samstag auf jeden Fall auch mit nach Schotten, ob 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr ist mir egal.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Google (11. April 2005)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

@Schotten am [email protected] Haltet mich bitte auffem laufenden, wegen Uhrzeit Treffpunkt, etc..Ob hier im Thread oder per LMB-Eintrag.

Falls ich bis dahin wieder fitt bin, würd ich mich kurzfristig noch bei Euch anschliessen und die Kinderbetreuung an meine liebe Schwiegermutter weiter reichen  Meine bessere Hälfte ist nämlich in Malle..Nein nicht zum Biken...eher zum Shoppen und Sonnenbaden und so weiter ??. Kennt Ihr ne gute Dedektei in Malle ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (11. April 2005)

Mein lieber Google, du musst nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen  

Gruss Martina             (Spässle ???)


----------



## Sakir (11. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Haltet mich bitte auffem laufenden


Gugst du hier   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2005)

@google und Interessierte ... also mehr als 750 muß man wirklich nicht ausgeben. Freie Auswahl 2fach 3 fach, Campa oder Shimano und Probefahrt in Ffm möglich. Nur mal so als Verhandlungsbasis  

@Tboy, Hugo etc. ... was haltet Ihr von der Kombi FSA K-Force Compact mit AmCl ISIS Innenlager ... ich weis die Lager beim AmCl sind ... naja  

Is nicht silber  dafür schwarze Kohle und ein sensationelles Gesamtgewicht der Kombo von ca. 600g. (K-Force 460g AmCl 140g) Was sagt Herr Record und Frau DA dazu ... nix mehr  Was sagt das Bankkonto  

Gehts leichter  

@Atlantis ... findet statt heut abend oder  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (11. April 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Google, du musst nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen
> 
> Gruss Martina             (Spässle ???)


Hmmmmmm..... Ich kann mir auch net vorstellen, daß sie auf Frauen steht   


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Gugst du hier
> 
> Michael


      


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @google und Interessierte ... also mehr als 750 muß man wirklich nicht ausgeben. Freie Auswahl 2fach 3 fach, Campa oder Shimano und Probefahrt in Ffm möglich. Nur mal so als Verhandlungsbasis


Joooh...die 2Danger hab ich mir auf Hinweis vom Michael schon angeschaut...Na ja ...Grübbel, grübbel...soll ich oder soll ich net, soll ich oder soll ich net, soll ich oder sollich net......


----------



## Ippie (11. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mir jetzt eine Renner kaufe, muß ich mir einen Platz suchen, wo ich ihn verstecke, sonst kriege ich die Rübe runterhehauen oder ähnliches.  
Ich muß noch ein bißchen warten. Aber das geht schon.

mit Samstag kläre ich noch. Samstag und Sonntag biken ist noch in Verhandlung

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (11. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich mir jetzt eine Renner kaufe, muß ich mir einen Platz suchen, wo ich ihn verstecke, sonst kriege ich die Rübe runterhehauen oder ähnliches.


Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wir haben ja ne Tiefgarage, da könnt man das Rad einfach auf einen anderen Stellplatz postieren...Dan darf se mich nur net noch drauf fahren sehen  Aber ich glaub ich red mal lieber mit meiner besseren Hälfte...  

Bis demnächst


----------



## Edith L. (11. April 2005)

@Eisbären @Ippie  
So, nach einigen Modifikationen über den Winter und Auffinden der passenden Fahrwerksabstimmung wird es nächsten Sonntag dann mal ernst. Erster Mara mit nem Fully. 
Ach ja, die Sattelüberhöhung müsste auch stimmen! 




Wollte am WE noch mal zur Vorbereitung ne schöne lange RTF fahren, aber dass Wetter war echt schei$$e! Mmmmh, im Winter zu viel Grundlage gefahren!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Hugo (11. April 2005)

@ erdi
schonma an extralite gedacht?

is auch schwarz aber leichter...die mtb version gibts schon, die rennradversion soll sehr bald kommen.

ich find die fsa´s an sich nciht schlecht, hab aber vom rene gehört dass es da wohl probleme mit den inlets geben soll in die die pedale geschraubt werden...die verbindung carbonb-alu scheint da nicht optimal zu sein


----------



## Ippie (11. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@Eddie [email protected] schönes Rad. Sieht meinem ja so ähnlich. Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg in/am Gilserberg. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich auch mal mit. Ist mir dieses Jahr zu früh für die 80 km. Kannst ja mal nächste Woche berichten.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (11. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Atlantis ... findet statt heut abend oder


wenn ihr euch vergnügt, sitz ich auf der arbeit 

@Google: fahr doch mal hin und schau dir so einen Renner mal an, schaden kanns nicht   

@Ippie: ich setze voll auf dein Verhandlungsgeschick....   

@Eddie l.: na dann lass mal krachen und berichte bitte davon !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (11. April 2005)

@barracuda
morgen abend geh ich mim freddy biken...wollen so gegen 6 los....lust mit zu kommen?
gilt auch für alle andern, wenn denn jemand mitkommen will
war heut im fitness-studio...könnt tatsächlich passiern dass ich im winter dort anfang als vorspinner
wegen lampe...sie wartet immer noch  
aber von mir aus können wir das auch beim nächsten stammtisch machen

wann sollen die trikots eigentlich ankommen? und is schon n lokal gewählt?
bitte eins, dass ich auch find


----------



## tboy0709 (11. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels   

Komm grad vom Leistungstest zurück und was kann ich sagen der war richtig richtig gut Andreas hat mich sogar gelobt    
Das Training hat volle kanne und richtig gut angeschlagen zwar sind die Werte noch nicht im Spitzenbereicht aber mehr als das was beim Test raus gekommen ist war gar nicht möglich in der Zeit also sozusagen das Optimum und die Leistungskurve zeigt deutlich und steil nach oben    

Man wie geil und die Rennen die jetzt kommen geben mir bis zu mitte der Saison die nötige Härte und die restliche Power die mir fehlt.

Nun gut jetzt zu Samstag wegen Schotten also ich schlage jetzt mal einfach 13 Uhr vor und schreibe das auch so ins LMB als bitte dort eintragen. Ich hoffe doch daß das Wetter mitspielt und einigermasen gut ist falls es nicht gerade ins Strömen regnet werde ich aber trotzdem starten dann hat man die Strecke auch schon mal bei Vielleicht Matschwetter unter die Stollen genommen.

@ Erdi die Kurbel von FSA sind schon optisch ziemlich cool wenn Sie Dir gefallen warum nicht.

Hey Ihr habt ja Probleme mit der Renner kauferei    
einfach drauf los dann isses eh passiert dann gibts zu Weihnachten oder Burtstag ein extra Geschenk für die Holde und schon ist alles wieder vergessen.   Naja bis dann die noch mehr gesteigerte Radfahrerei los geht


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut jetzt zu Samstag wegen Schotten also ich schlage jetzt mal einfach 13 Uhr vor und schreibe das auch so ins LMB als bitte dort eintragen. Ich hoffe doch daß das Wetter mitspielt und einigermasen gut ist falls es nicht gerade ins Strömen regnet werde ich aber trotzdem starten dann hat man die Strecke auch schon mal bei Vielleicht Matschwetter unter die Stollen genommen.


 
13:00 Uhr find ich  werd höchst warscheinlich auch kommen und wahrscheinlich noch jemanden im Schlepptau haben. <- mach ma einen auf 
Hugo  

@Erdi, hab letzt die Campa Record in Carbon gesehen  man wie g... aber ihr wisst schon


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda
> morgen abend geh ich mim freddy biken...wollen so gegen 6 los....lust mit zu kommen?


 
ma schauen, bist du wieder fit?

Mach dir mal für Mittwoch ein Angebot und den anderen natürlich auch
17:00 Uhr Applied Films Parkplatz in Alzenau hinterm Aldi!!!

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (11. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ach was war meine Feierabendtour schön. Bißchen den Fernblick hoch und überm Frohbügel und übr den Berg bis zum Dörsthof und danach die Michelbacher Weinberge hoch. Und das ohne einmal stehen zu bleiben.  
Mehr als einen 175er Puls hatte ich nicht und mein Tacho zeigte sogar 31%.
Ach bei dem Wetter gibt es fast nichts schöneres, als zu fahren. Diesmal bin ich nicht wie ein gestörter den Berg hochgeheizt, sondern ich habe versucht bei jeder Steigung den Puls so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Und das funktioniert auch. Man muß ja nicht immer im EB fahren.

Morgen werde ich wieder laufen. Für die Afterwork-Taunustour ist mir die morgen die fahrerei zuviel. Und mit der Helligkeit st es auch noch zu knapp.

Samstag 13:00 Uhr ist ok. Ich werde mitgahren.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## yakko (11. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut jetzt zu Samstag wegen Schotten also ich schlage jetzt mal einfach 13 Uhr vor und schreibe das auch so ins LMB als bitte dort eintragen. Ich hoffe doch daß das Wetter mitspielt und einigermasen gut ist falls es nicht gerade ins Strömen regnet werde ich aber trotzdem starten dann hat man die Strecke auch schon mal bei Vielleicht Matschwetter unter die Stollen genommen.



Bei mir wird das nichts, ich werde mich dieses WE noch mal auf einem anderen Sportgerät die Berge runterstürzen...

yakko


----------



## KillerN (11. April 2005)

Wer fährt denn aus meiner nähe am Samstag nach Schotten ??

@Sakir Wie kommen denn Trikots zu ihren Fahrern ? Wirds wieder nen Stammtisch geben ?

Jens


----------



## tboy0709 (11. April 2005)

So der termin steht jetzt im LMB freu mich wenn Ihr zahlreich kommt hab einige ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Wegen stammtisch ja ich will auch macht mal einer nen konkreten Vorschlag für nen Termin ich könnte auch schon einen machen Jeden Donnerstag gibts bei uns in der nähe (Altenstadt) ein Lokal da gibts Rupsteaks für 8,50 mit Beilagen. Bei Intresse kann ich das diesmal organiesieren aber dafür bräuchte ich dann erst feedback. wahrscheinlich ist das euch aber eh zu weit


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2005)

@Google, Ippie ... einfach die Holde vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen. Huch ein Renner, wo kommt der denn her  

Unsere TrH-Trikots hinterlassen auf RTFs sicher auch einen bleibenden Eindruck   

@Stammtisch ... ich bin auch dafür unseren nächsten Stammtisch mit der feierlichen Übergabe der Trikots zu krönen  

@Barracuda ... ja die Record Carbon is schon ein feines Teil. Aber Stilbruch mit Shimpanso Rest. Wenn gleich funktionieren müsst es ja schon ... oder doch nicht ... keine Ahnung  

Mit ner Holden muß ich das nicht ausdiskutieren. Die hab ich schon abgeschafft  Aber mein Bankkonto is auch ein unangenehmer Diskusionspartner ... auch wenn er keine Widerworte gibt hatt er aber auch immer schlagkräftige Agumente  

@Miss Marple ... wie Ihr gemerkt habt is mir was dazwischen gekommen.   Nächsten Montag wieder ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (11. April 2005)

@ barracuda
das wär klasse wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest....ich würd dann die woche später fahrn...
oder eben andersrum...mir egal, nur muss bischen auf die kostenbremse treten...hab heut erfahrn dass mein chef der idiot mich vergessen hat ein zu planen dieses semester und jetz steh ich joblos da  
wenn jemand ne idee hat wo n maschinenbaustudent jobben könnte der freitags frei hat, und ne spinning-lizenz hat....nur raus mit den vorschlägen

ich bin wieder so halbwegs fit...will die woche locker fahrn, deswegen behalt ich mir vorerst auch ma das recht vor samstag nur bei gutem wetter mit zu kommen...wenns zu nass oder kalt is muss ich mich nicht gleich wieder abschiessen

@tboy
altenstadt is gut....donnerstag noch besser, weil siehe oben
erst lecker essen und dann ab ins atlantis  ...ach ne sch*** wollt ja geld sparn  
aber wenn wir da hin fahrn müssen wir schon n paar fahrgemeinschaften gründen....weil is ja für die meisten schon n stück, oder wir machens so dass die ganzen harten unter uns dass mit nem nightride verbinden....also stammtisch, und danach dann heim düsen mim renner...oder mim renner hindüsen und dann mim audo heim....oder....ach egal, das sehn wir dann

wann werden denn die trikots erwartet?


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @... oder wir machens so dass die ganzen harten unter uns dass mit nem nightride verbinden....
> 
> wann werden denn die trikots erwartet?



Der Gedanke hatt was ... aber besser mim MTB da hab ich Licht für 8 Std. an den Renner krieg ich nich ma ne Funzel dran  

Die Trikots werden wohl noch 4 Wochen brauchen.  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (11. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gedanke hatt was ... aber besser mim MTB da hab ich Licht für 8 Std. an den Renner krieg ich nich ma ne Funzel dran
> 
> Die Trikots werden wohl noch 4 Wochen brauchen.
> 
> Erdi01



meinetwegen auch mim mtb, aber das wird dann für leute wie barracuda und mich hart weils dann doch noch n paar km mehr sind...aber mir soll auch das recht sein, und mein flutlicht kann ich beide bikes montiern


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. April 2005)

Wir sollten uns einfach Mittags irgend wo in der Mitte treffen, mit nacktem Oberkörper hin und mit neuem Trikot zurück  

"Sternfahrt zum Trikot" heisst die Veranstaltung  

Gelnhausen sollte doch ganz gut sein?

Nacht geh mal zu meinem Schatz, der braucht noch eine Schraubeinheit


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> meinetwegen auch mim mtb, aber das wird dann für leute wie barracuda und mich hart weils dann doch noch n paar km mehr sind...aber mir soll auch das recht sein, und mein flutlicht kann ich beide bikes montiern


Na ja aus Dietzenbach liegt es auch nich um die Ecke  Aber egal wofür hab ich GPS ... und mein MTB darf auch auf die Straße  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (12. April 2005)

Moin allerseits,

@[email protected] tboy, gute Idee... Einfach KAUFEN KAUFEN   Sakir, ich werd mal heut zu bicycles gehn. Aber das ist hier in Ffm. ein kleines Geschäft. Mal schauen ob sie die für mich interessanten Renner da haben. Finanzieren tun se ja auch...Renner einfach mitnehmen, zu ner Minirate die net weh tut. Ist schon ein angenehmer Gedanke....zumal bei uns der Umsatz in den letzten Monaten nicht von schlechten Eltern war. Nur gut das wir jetzt den Euro haben...dann sehen die Ausgaben net sooooo schlimm aus  

@[email protected] Könnt bei mir knapp werden. Schnupfen auffem Rückzug aber Hals und Bronchien...Wenn, dann wirds eh meine erste Tour seit Genesung. Ich hoff mal, falls ich mitkomme, daß Ihr net gleich drauf los kloppt und die Steigungen hochprescht  Ihr habt ja was von Streckenbesichtigung gesagt und mehr wird da bei mir auch net drinne sein...Wenn was anderes geplant ist und Ihr ein Rennen draus machen wollt, dann lasst es mich fairerweise gleich wisssen  

@Stammtisch, [email protected] Dann macht mal    Mir ist es egal wo wir unseren Stammtisch haben..In Altenstadt meinetwegen, mal was anderes   Ob mit Rad oder Auto mal schauen.

Ich hoff Ihr habt schon alle schön brav das Geld für die Trikots an Sakir überwiesen. Die Gesammtsumme ist ja net grad wenig und der Michael wird dann erst auffs Bestellknöpfchen drücken wenn alles da ist. Ab dem Zeitpunkt ist nochmal mit 4 Wochen zu rechnen...Ich denk sobald es sicher ist wann die Trikots da sind, wäre dann auch möglichst kurzfristig der Stammtisch zu terminieren. Nur mal ein Vorschlag...Wenn Altenstadt feststeht, könnten sich ja Michael und Torsten kurzschliessen...

@[email protected] Weshalb fragsten als nach den Trikots ?? Haste denn überhaupt eins bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (12. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ach was war meine Feierabendtour schön. Bißchen den Fernblick hoch und überm Frohbügel und übr den Berg bis zum Dörsthof und danach die Michelbacher Weinberge hoch. Und das ohne einmal stehen zu bleiben.



@Ippie: Ich könnte Euch im Spessart oder am Rande des Odenwalds immer wieder beneiden. Ihr steigt einfach aufs Rad, fahrt aus dem Hof heraus und schon seid Ihr in den "Bergen"...bevor ich den ersten nennenswerten Hügel sehe, muss ich immer erstmal ein halbes Jahrhundert anrollen. Und immer alles ins Auto räumen ist auch ziemlich ätzend...achja, im nächsten Leben ziehe ich in die Alpen  . Übrigens, wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du bei mir heute abend vorbeikommen zu einer Runde Laufen mit anschliessendem galaktischen Fussball der Bayern...Wie wärs?  

@Google: ...Hast Du auch Lust?

@Stammtisch, tboy: Meinst Du etwa den "Zum Landsknecht" in Altenstadt-Lindheim? Wenn ja, ist der recht gut von der Autobahn zu erreichen. Da ich zentral wohne, sollen einfach die mit der längsten Anreise entscheiden. Was das Datum anbetrifft, soll Sakir einfach bescheid geben, wenn die Trikots bei ihm angekommen sind und dann können wir uns auf einen Termin einigen.

@Barracuda: Habe mir auch mal die anderen Bilder Deines Boliden angeschaut. Ich bin wirklich von der Rahmenverarbeitung begeistert  . Wünderschön verarbeitet. Was macht der Lack für nen Eindruck?...Bin auf jedenfall darauf gespannt, das Teil mal in natura zu sehen.

So, jetzt mal was schaffen.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (12. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] danke für Dein Angebot. Leider kann ich nicht zusagen. Das wird mir heute alles zu viel. Die Bayern schaue ich trotzdem und hoffe auf ein Weiterkommen. 

bis denn

Eintracht-Fan

Volker


----------



## Hugo (12. April 2005)

noch 4 wochen????
und es is noch nciht ma bestellt???

ich frag eigentlich nur wegen dem stammtisch...trikots hab ihc schon ca 50.000  
also schotten sieht bei mir wenns wetter passt ganz gut aus...bin heut das erste ma mtb gefahrn seit n paar monaten...ca 1,5std. puls schön auf anschlag, aber warm eingepackt...es fehlt noch bissi druck in den beinen, konnt die scheibe nicht bis ganz hoch aufn hahnenkamm durchhalten aber ich denk ma das kommt wieder wenn ich endgültig genesen bin...


----------



## Lupo (12. April 2005)

hi @ all,

hab die fotos vom samstag hochgeschoben:
 viel spass beim saugen  

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2005)

Wie schauts die Woche mit nem Nightride aus. DO abend 18 Uhr oder später Patershäuser Hofgut. Interesse  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (13. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts die Woche mit nem Nightride aus. DO abend 18 Uhr oder später Patershäuser Hofgut. Interesse
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi01,

Donnerstag klappt bei mir leider diesmal nicht.   Ich werde als Ersatz heute mit Kollegen mal den Feldberg hochduesen.

Wie schau es am WE aus? Wollen wir bei uns in der Gegend (Nord-Odenwald, Burg Breuberg, Otzberg, ...) mal fahren?


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi01,
> 
> Donnerstag klappt bei mir leider diesmal nicht.   Ich werde als Ersatz heute mit Kollegen mal den Feldberg hochduesen.


Viel Spaß ... und sonst keiner Interesse. Was ist mit Offenbach. Auch nur noch Feldberg im Programm  Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass übern Winter mehr gefahren würde  



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schau es am WE aus? Wollen wir bei uns in der Gegend (Nord-Odenwald, Burg Breuberg, Otzberg, ...) mal fahren?


JA, mir ist Samstag lieber, da ich SO evtl. RTF in Rüsselsheim fahren will.

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (13. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Was ist mit Offenbach. Auch nur noch Feldberg im Programm  ...
> 
> Erdi01


mein meister hat urlaub, die faule xxx     und da darf ich morgens der erste *und* abends der letzte sein.   kann ich halt nix 100% versprechen...


----------



## mafels (13. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ all,
> 
> hab die fotos vom samstag hochgeschoben:
> viel spass beim saugen
> ...



Hallo Lupo,

klasse Bilder, hab mir die gleich auf den PC gezogen. Trotz der Kälte war es eine schöne Tour. Bin auf jeden Fall mal wieder mit dabei.
Ich wäre gestern bem Afterwork-Bike auch gern mitgefahren, aber meine Reifen sind erst am Mittag eingetroffen und da ich Euch nicht noch so eine Tour wie am Samstag zumuten wollte, hab ich die lieber erst mal montiert.

Grüße Mario


----------



## Andreas (13. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß ... und sonst keiner Interesse. Was ist mit Offenbach. Auch nur noch Feldberg im Programm  Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass übern Winter mehr gefahren würde



Da hast Du Recht. Im Winter waren wir bis zu 6 Leute. Was ist eigentlich mit Roland S, Nameless, Kwi-Schan und sonstigen Bikern aus der Grossstadt Rodgau-Heustenstamm-Dietzenbach? Muessen wir erst den Kreis-Offenbach Thread wieder reaktivieren?



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> JA, mir ist Samstag lieber, da ich SO evtl. RTF in Rüsselsheim fahren will.
> 
> Erdi01



Samstag ist ok, es geht bei mir aber nur Mittag (ab 14 h). Ich muss am Vormittag einiges erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> mein meister hat urlaub, die faule xxx     und da darf ich morgens der erste *und* abends der letzte sein.   kann ich halt nix 100% versprechen...


O.K. werd dann morgen kurzfristig posten wenn ich fahren will und ob Jemand mit kann/will.


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ist ok, es geht bei mir aber nur Mittag (ab 14 h). Ich muss am Vormittag einiges erledigen.


O.K. sag nen Treffpunkt an oder mach nen LMB. Vielleicht findet sich noch Jemand der uns begleitet und nicht gleich zusammenzuckt wenn er Binselberg hört  Und überhaupt unsere ODW-Durchquerung von Nord nach Süd sollten wir langsam mal ins Auge fassen  


@RR Gurus ... mein drittes Projekt hab ich noch nicht abgeschlossen aber beschlossen was es werden soll ... eine Stronlight Pulsion Compact, schwarze Kohle, mit 50/34 SILBERNEN Kettenblätter garniert an einem AmCl ISIS Lager. Gesamtgewicht ca. 560g incl. Lager  ... noch Fragen   ... Ja ich ... WANN  

@all ... Mal ein Off Topic Thema ... hatt Jemand nen großen LCD-TV oder kennt sich da aus. Is auch eins meiner laufenden Projekte mit dem ich mich befasse ...

Erdi01


----------



## loti (13. April 2005)

Hallo erdi,
Ich fahre morgen mit (Do. 14.4.). Ich wäre dann um 18 Uhr am Patershäuser Hof.
Ich habe auch einen Vorschlag für eine Route. 80 km, ca. 800 hm, nach Wenigumstadt zum Wartturm, über die Radheimer Höhe und Groß-Umstadt zurück. 
Wir können natürlich auch was anderes fahren.
Liebe Grüße
Loti
aus Dreieich


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erdi,
> Ich fahre morgen mit (Do. 14.4.). Ich wäre dann um 18 Uhr am Patershäuser Hof.
> Ich habe auch einen Vorschlag für eine Route. 80 km, ca. 800 hm, nach Wenigumstadt zum Wartturm, über die Radheimer Höhe und Groß-Umstadt zurück.
> Wir können natürlich auch was anderes fahren.
> ...


Prima dann sind wir schonmal zu Zweit  Bin dann auch 18 Uhr am Hofgut. Route finde ich auch O.K.

Erdi01


----------



## zockbock (13. April 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erdi,
> Ich fahre morgen mit (Do. 14.4.). Ich wäre dann um 18 Uhr am Patershäuser Hof.
> Ich habe auch einen Vorschlag für eine Route. 80 km, ca. 800 hm, nach Wenigumstadt zum Wartturm, über die Radheimer Höhe und Groß-Umstadt zurück.
> Wir können natürlich auch was anderes fahren.
> ...



@ Loti und Erdi01: Gude wo ist den dieser Patershäuser Hof? Wenn das nicht zu weit weg ist wär ich auch dabei, ich weiß nämlich nicht ob ich`s um 18 Uhr schon schaffe, weil ich normal bis dahin arbeite.
Aber wenn das nicht so weit von Bornheim weg ist könnt ich morgen vielleicht mal früher aufhören.
Hätt' nämlich ma wieder bock auf Bachgau, bin dort aufgewachsen und kenn mich da ziemlich gut aus!
Gruß
der Neue


----------



## Hugo (13. April 2005)

nochma wegen feldberg udn schotten am wochenende...wies aussieht wird wohl das wetter gar nicht mitspielen  
muss mir also noch überlegen ob ich dann irgendwo irgendwas mit mach oder ob ich mich ins schwimmbad verzieh und meine bahnen zieh


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2005)

@zockbock ... Naja is schon ein paar Meter entfernt. Das Patershäuser Hofgut liegt zwischen Heusenstamm und Dietzenbach auf der Lichtung am Radweg 7.

Würd mich freuen Dich zu sehen. 

Um besser zu wissen wer kommt und ob warten lohnt hier ein LMB-Eintrag 

Erdi01


----------



## zockbock (14. April 2005)

@Erdi01 & Loti:Erstma danke für den Plan, das is aber, glaub ich um 18 Uhr nicht machbar, da müßt ich heut um kurz vor 17 Uhr hier raus und das schaff ich heut nicht!
Schade  
Um 19 Uhr wird das euch wahrscheinlich zu spät sein, oder? Deshalb sag ich ma fahrt ma alleine, aber trotzdem viel spass und grüßt mal meine alte Heimat! Ich dreh dann alleine meine Runde!

@all: Wenn jemand bock hat Morgen ab 18.30 seine Feierabendrunde mit mir zu drehen inkl. Tourvorschlag mit abfahrt im Raum F oder OF bitte kurzfristig Bescheid geben, wär lässisch!

Gruß
HH


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2005)

@zockbock ... na dann beim nächsten Mal. Übringens haben @[email protected] und ich vor am Samstag Nachmittag nochmal in die Region zu starten  

Heut sind meine Wasserträger gekommen. Ein Hauch von nix in der Hand, Titanschrauben sind auch bei und auf den Flaschen sowas wie ne Wasserkunde  Wieviel man wann wie trinken soll. Nur der eingebaute Wecker fehlt der ein ans trinken erinnert ... luschtisch  

Erdi01


----------



## zockbock (14. April 2005)

@Erdi01
Shit, wieder 'n griff ins Klo, da muß ich auf Hochzeit von der Schwester meiner Freundin, aber das WE danach auf jeden Fall!  
Viel Spass bei der Abfahrt nach Raibach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2005)

@Andreas ... schön das es noch geplappt hat mit uns  Und so schlecht siehts für Samstag  gar net aus. Mußt nur den richtigen Wetterserver raussuchen  

@loti ... hab schon mal auf Eurer Seite gestöbert und mir schon ein paar Touren vorgemerkt. Die RR Touren fahr ich auf jeden Fall mit ... Sichwort: längster Anstieg im ODW, da muß ich hoch  Und auch Eure Mehrtages Touren klingen interessant ... Was war das Karwendel hab ich glaub gelesen ... sabber, sabber.

Jetzt weis ich auch wo Du Deine Jahreskilometerleistung hernimmst. Als Vorsitzender des ADFC muß man ja als gutes Beispiel vorangehen  

Bis demnächst ...

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (15. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas ... schön das es noch geplappt hat mit uns  Und so schlecht siehts für Samstag  gar net aus. Mußt nur den richtigen Wetterserver raussuchen



Hi Erdi,

ich habe heute Morgen im Radio auch von tollem Fruehlingswetter gehoert. Das hat aber der Deutsche Wetterdienst noch nicht mitbekommen.

Ich habe fuer die Tour am  Samstag mal einen LMB Eintrag erstellt. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzufahren.


----------



## Ippie (15. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also nach meinen Infos wird das Wetter am WE gut. Morgen bis 21°C und am Sonntag bis 23°C. Es kann kleine Schauer geben. Ansonsten heiter bis wolkig.

Einem schönen WE steht nichts im Wege.

bis denn
Wetterfrosch

Volker


----------



## Google (15. April 2005)

Guten Morgen,

muß mich ja auch mal wieder melden.

Also erkältungstechnisch ist heute der erste Tag wo ich für Morgen zuversichtlich sein kann. Ich glaub ich fahr mit, auch wenn ich noch ein klitze kleines bisschen ein Schnuppenäsi habe..., werde ich morgen entscheiden. Mal schauen wie es nach der Pause dann läuft.

Jedenfalls würd ich nächste Woche den Mara nicht fahren wenn ich Morgen net mal ein bisschen Höhenluft einatmen kann. Na ja, wird dann eh kein Rennen, eher ein mitfahren und Wettkampfluft schnuppern. Ich werd mal schauen, daß ich mich bei einem von Euch dranhängen kann und dann mal abwarten wie lange das gut geht. Viel darf ich nicht erwarten. Und wenns Wetter nix ist, fahr ich eh nicht Schotten.

@[email protected] Ich hab mir einiges die Tage angeschaut, auch nochmal verschiedene Eurozapfstellen durchgegangen  Radmäßi bin ich mal wieder beim Günter hängen geblieben  Mir ist klar geworden, daß man etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen muß, wenn man etwas Schöööönes haben will. In der engeren Wahl ist das Stevens Aspin und verliebt hab ich mich ins Kuips  Zwei Räder hängen beim Günter...die sehen einfach nur geil aus. Auffem Bild kommts aber net so rüber. Den Rahmen muß man in Natura sehen... Das Kuips gibts auch noch in gleicher super Lackierung rot/schwarz. Was es dann wird hängt halt vom Preis ab, den ich am Montag erfahre.

@[email protected] Auch noch mal Danke für Deine Tipps  

Fährt den jetzt eigentlich jemand von hier das JedermannRennen Henningerturm mit ?


----------



## puls190 (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte auch gerne in Schotten die Besichtigung mitfahren, würde mich gerne einem anschliesen der Ortskundig von unserer Gegend aus auch dort mitfährt.

@Andreas ist Tour ueber alle Berge des Vorderodenwalds eine RRTour oder mit dem MTB  

Ciao Puls190


----------



## Andreas (15. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas ist Tour ueber alle Berge des Vorderodenwalds eine RRTour oder mit dem MTB
> 
> Ciao Puls190



Hi Puls190,

wir fahren mit dem Mountain Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (15. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> In der engeren Wahl ist das Stevens Aspin und verliebt hab ich mich ins Kuips


Stevens schneidet in den Vergleichstest immer ziemlich gut ab. Wenn Du beide mal fahren kannst, ist das natürlich viel besser als jeder dröge Zeitschriftentest. Und das Rad muss *DIR* Freude machen. Ich finde auch die Optik dabei nicht unerheblich.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt den jetzt eigentlich jemand von hier das JedermannRennen Henningerturm mit ?


Ja, aber nur die 55km-Runde. Bin das schon letztes Jahr mitgefahren und fand´s ´ne mords Gaudi, trotz Scheisswetter. 

Erdi01 wollte auch teilnehmen(80km), steht aber bisher nicht auf der Startliste.


----------



## tboy0709 (15. April 2005)

Hallo ich hoffe Ihr habts schon im LMB eintrag gelesen wenn nicht dann nochmal hier. Es gibt ne kleine planänderung wegen Samstag wir fahren erst um 14 Uhr da dort vom Veranstalter ne offizielle Besichtigung der Strecke gemacht wird und wir uns dann am besten dort anschleißen da die Strecke auch ein klein wenig geändert wurde. Habe ich auch erst gestern abend erfahren aber irgendwie hat das Forum gestreickt konnte nichts schreiben.


----------



## tboy0709 (15. April 2005)

So und jetzt gehts erstmal ab rad fahren


----------



## Hugo (15. April 2005)

so...heut morgen schön 120km kraft mit rad gemacht, kann das wochenende eigentlich kommen.

@barracuda...fahrn wir morgen jetz zusammen? angesichts der rohölpreise und der damit verbunden wahnsinnigen verhältnissen an deutschen tankstellen wärs eigentlich angebracht

werd nachher nochma schwimmen gehn....bissi was fürn rücken machen, und danach evtl. noch n 10er laufen...da passts mir ganz gut dass das morgen ne offizielle geschcihte wird, da wird das tempo ganz gemütlich und man kann bissi rekom machen  

torsten...wie lief denn deine LD?


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda...fahrn wir morgen jetz zusammen? angesichts der rohölpreise und der damit verbunden wahnsinnigen verhältnissen an deutschen tankstellen wärs eigentlich angebracht


 
Hi Hugo,

ich muß dich leider enttäuschen, ich werde morgen nicht nach Schotten fahren!

ich nutze die 1 1/2 - 2 h anfahrt lieber zum Trainieren hier, muß noch etwas Kraft machen, fehlt mir etwas 
bin ich um 18:00 Uhr zu einer Geb. Party eingeladen!
Ja die Benzinpreise  
Werde morgen mit Günter so um 14:00 Uhr am Bhf in Großkrotzenburg zu einer Runde starten!!!
Ich mach mal einen kleinen Eintrag!

@Tboy, fährst du Schotten? Wenn ja meld dich bitte mal an damit ich das Team für die Teamwertung melden kann!!!! Send mir halt mal eine kleine PM! 

Vielleicht kommt da der eine oder andere Fusionisti mit!  

Ciao


----------



## tboy0709 (15. April 2005)

@ barracuda ja ich werde Schotten fahren aber ich muß noch warten mit der Anmeldung ich hab meine Lizens noch nicht werde morgen erfahren wie lange es noch dauert bis die da ist.

@ Hugo schau mal paar Posts weiter vorne da hab ich schon geschrieben wies war. Aber nochmal in kurzform Sie war sehr gut.  

Wie schauts aus kommst Du morgen vorher zu mir und wir fahren mit dem Bike hin zuerst zu nem Kumpel von mir in richtung Gedern und dann von dort aus nach Schotten will so 12.20 weg fahren so richtig gemütlich.
Warste eigentlich jetzt schon bei Andreas oder haste schon nen Termin.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi01 wollte auch teilnehmen(80km), steht aber bisher nicht auf der Startliste.


Ja richtig. Habe oder hatte ich vor. Weis es immer noch nicht 100% ob ich mitfahr. Mich stören die 38 Euronen ... find ich schon etwas überzogen, gibt noch nich ma en Trikot ... damit ich auf ner Straße fahren darf  

Außerdem hatt mir @[email protected] gestern was erzählt was ich auch sehr reizvoll finde. Er fährt wohl mim MTB in den Taunus irgendwohin wo ne Großleinwand usw. steht und die Pros wohl mehrfach vorbeikommen.

Hmmm ...

@Andreas ... hast Du Dein GPS eigentlich schon? Hab für morgen ggfl. ne interessante Tour als Track.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (15. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte auch gerne in Schotten die Besichtigung mitfahren, würde mich gerne einem anschliesen der Ortskundig von unserer Gegend aus auch dort mitfährt.


 Ich fahr morgen Schotten mit. Ganz hab ich Dein Post aber nicht verstanden  Jedenfalls fahr ich mit dem Auto hin, habe aber nur noch einen Radträger.

Falls Du was abklären willst: 0179/9152935. Heute bis 23.30 Uhr oder Morschefrüh...


Jungs, bis Morgen   Ich freu mich tierisch auch wenns nach der Pause hart werden könnte


----------



## Ippie (16. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

ich werde heute in Schotten nicht fahren, da ich dort auch nicht am Rennen teilnehmen werde. Mein Bruder in Florida braucht dringend Hilfe und da fliege ich am Dienstag für 8 Tage hin. 

Ich werde heute trotzdem 3 Std fahren, aber mit an- und Rückfahrt ist mir die Aktion in Schotten zu groß, zumal ich morgen schon weg bin. 
Ich wünsche Euch heute viel Spaß und auch für das Rennen.  
Mal schauen, was im Mai noch ist, wo ich die Saison starten kann. Gleich in der Bike schauen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Andreas (16. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich werde heute in Schotten nicht fahren, da ich dort auch nicht am Rennen teilnehmen werde. Mein Bruder in Florida braucht dringend Hilfe und da fliege ich am Dienstag für 8 Tage hin.
> 
> ...



Hi Ippie,

dann kannste ja bei uns heute mitfahren   

Die Events in unserer Umgebung gibt es übrigens hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (16. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas ... hast Du Dein GPS eigentlich schon? Hab für morgen ggfl. ne interessante Tour als Track.
> 
> Erdi01



Nein, der Postmann hat noch nicht geklingelt.
Ich schätze es wird am Montag kommen.


----------



## Hugo (16. April 2005)

muss leider für heute auch absagen...wird mir zeitlich alles bissi zu knapp...bekomm nachher besuch und muss entsprechend noch n paar sachen in die reihe machen, und nachm biken muss es dann auch bissi schneller gehn, entsprechend werd ich wohl bloss in mainflingen ne schnelle runde mit fahrn.

weiss zufällig jemand ob der frühlingsmarkt oder was da(also mainflingen, oder seligenstadt) demnächst is, ob das heute is oder nächste woche?
weil hab mim rene noch n paar sachen zu bequatschen...jetz weiss ich ga net ob der überhaupt mit kommt


----------



## Google (16. April 2005)

Schotten mag mich nicht  

Letztes Jahr auf halber Strecke ne Panne, heute schon wieder. 

puls 190 war heute nicht fitt und nachdem er meinte ich soll auf die Gruppe aufschliessen, er versucht es alleine, mußte ich festestellen, daß die Kette bei Belastung über meine Kassette ratschte...  Nach ein paar Schaltversuchen hatte ich sie auch noch zwischen Zahnkranz und Rahmen gewurschtelt....schön verkeilt, war nix mehr zu machen  Mit Wut im Bauch bin ich zurück gefahren..

Na ja selbst dran schuld, ich hätt halt das Bike nicht einfach ne Woche in den Keller stellen sollen ohne zu schauen ob alles funzt.

Aber jetzt erst recht. Auch wenns vielleicht nicht prickelnd wird, fahr ich Schotten mit. Sonst vermies ich mir für diese Saison noch ganze die Laune...Kann mich ja nur verbessern in Schotten  

@[email protected] Weist Du schon was Du jetzt machst ??


----------



## puls190 (16. April 2005)

ja das stimmt Puls190 machte seinem Namen heute mal wieder alle Ehre !  

Kann ja bei mir auch nur besser werden,muss mein Gewicht endlich in den Griff bekommen (-10kg),dan klappts auch mit den Bergen.  

140km Auto gefahren +140 Höhenmeter mit 182Puls auf dem Bike ja das ist meine traurige Schottenbilanz


----------



## Sakir (16. April 2005)

Ahoi


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruder in Florida braucht dringend Hilfe und da fliege ich am Dienstag für 8 Tage hin.


na dann mal viel Glück und vergess die Laufschuhe nicht ))
melde dich sobald du wieder da bist...
*snief* hatte mich schon drauf gefreut mit dir Schotten zu fahren....  

@Google, Puls190 : schade das ihr nicht mitgekommen seid !
der erste Anstieg war auch äußerst bescheiden.
Ich musste auch langsam machen, sonst steckt einem sowas 
noch 20km später in den Beinen !
Wir haben noch recht lange vor dem ersten Waldstück auf euch gewartet.
Die Strecke ist schön zu fahren, ein paar schöne Trails sind auch 
dabei (wo sich sicherlich alles stauen wird), die Forstautobahnabfahrt 
welche in einer immer enger werdenden Kurve endet ist auch schon 
recht gemein ))
Bin aber guter Dinge für kommenden Sonntag, nun weiss ich 
was mich erwartet. 
Laut meinem Tacho waren es 44km bei 1100hm.

Nun werd ich mal mein Zeugs für morgen packen ))

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2005)

Andreas und meine Tour war ohne Zwischenfälle. Wir haben einige Hubbel mitgenommen. Haben aber aus Zeitgründen Otzberg und Breuburg ausgelassen. Sind trotzdem 100 KM und 900 HM geworden. Kilometermäßig haben wir Euch locker im Sack und mit geplanter Otzberg und Breuburg hätten wir Euch auch höhenmetermäßig im Sack gehabt  Egal ...

Morgen wollte ich eigentlich RTF Nieder-Weisel fahren. Wieder mit Karsten und den Jungs vom "Roten Ritzel" Wollte ich ... rief heut morgen mein Nachbar an und fragt ob ich Ihm beim Aufstellen der Bierzeltgarnituren halfen kann und ob ich noch an sein Geburtstag denke ... SCHOCK ... Geb ... Gebur ... Geburtstag    Auch egal ... für essen bin ich immer zu haben. Schlag ich mir morgen Mittag, Nachmittag und Abend eben die Wampe voll   

Und was hatt der Rest der Eisbärenbande so getrieben  

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (16. April 2005)

Boar ...

Erstmal fand ichs Schade das Google & Puls190 nicht mitfahren konnten   

Wir haben gewartet, doch die anderen haben dann beschlossen weiterzufahren ...

Die Strecke ansich hat gemeine Stellen wo man sein können nicht überschätzen sollte. Die Höhenmeter wird man im zweiten Drittel des Rennens zu spühren bekommen. Die Pferflegungsstellen werden sicher gut besucht sein   

Wer eine zweite Runde hinlegt, hat echt meinen Respekt verdient   

Naja, mal sehen was ich am Sonntag alles aus mir rausholen kann...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## puls190 (16. April 2005)

der erste Anstieg war auch äußerst bescheiden.


ja genau habe ich gemerkt, 

PS:danke fürs warten


----------



## tboy0709 (16. April 2005)

Hallo also ich fands auch lustig heute hat mir gefallen das erste mal wieder aufm MTB zu sitzen ich hab dann heute auch gleich mal 110km und 2000hm gefahren     das war schon nicht schlecht. Aber das ständige warten hat mich ganz schön abgenervt. Nicht weil einige zu langsam waren sonder weil nach jedem mal warten die einen gemeint haben sie wären auf der Flucht und der andere teil nicht hinterher gekommen ist, anstatt ein gemäßigtes Tempo zu fahren aber das eben durchweg. 

Naja am nächsten Sonntag solls mir egal sein da fahr ich eh voll stoff durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (17. April 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

Eure Eindrücke von gestern hören sich ja Interessant an. Ich bin gestern eine einsame Runde gedreht. So die richtige Lust ist nicht aufgekommen. Nach 2 Std und 700 hm habe ich das fahren aufgegeben und bin noch eine Runde gelaufen. Ich glaube, mein Körper wollte gestern lieber pausieren. Beim Radln waren gleich von anfang an die Beine schwer und beim Laufen habe ich meinen Puls überhaupt nicht in den Griff bekommen. Immer zu hoch. Naja, heute noch ein bißchen fahren und morgen dann eine Pause. Am Dienstag werde ich morgens um 6:00 Uhr laufen und dann ab zum Flieger.

@[email protected] natürlich nehme ich die Laufsachen mit. Eine Woche ohne Sport bringt mich um. Sofern es nicht schon die Floridahitze macht.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## mafels (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mich auch noch mal zu gestern melden, die Strecke find ich ganz gut, werde mich am Anfang zurückhalten um ein paar Körner zu sparen.(@[email protected] damit ist Deine Frage ja auch beantwortet).
Das Warten gerade im Anfangsteil war schon nervig, alle kommen verschwitzt auf dem Hoherodskopf an und warten vor der Abfahrt bis man friert. 

Leider hatte ich ja auch wieder technische Probleme hoffe aber diese bis Sonntag in den Griff zu bekommen.

@[email protected] Schade das Du nicht mit fährst, wünsch Dir alle Gute für Deine Reise.

Schönen Sonntag noch. Mario


----------



## Google (17. April 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

@[email protected] Super ! Nachdem ja mein Erzfeind Ippie (Späääsle  ) ausgefallen ist, ich mich hätte ein bisschen nach ihm richten können, hoffe ich das es Dir nix ausmacht wenn ich versuch bei Dir so lange wie möglich mitzuhalten. Ich bin eben jemand, der sich an einigermaßen gleich Starke zu orientieren versucht. An Sakir brauch ich da ja nun mal gar net zu denken   Ich werd Morgen extra früher Schluss machen, das Rad zumGünter bringen und anschließend so 3 Stunden HM fresssen. Dann ist am Donnerstag noch ein bisschen Main angesagt. Das muß zum Aktivieren reichen.

@[email protected] Ich finds auch schade, daß Du nicht mitfährst. Wenn Du was für den Mai gefunden hast, lass es mich wissen, vielleicht machen wir vor Frammersbach noch was Gemeinsames  Du scheints ja momentan ganz schön in die Buletten zu hauen !! Bist ja nur am Trainieren   Ich hoffe, daß die kommende Woche endlich bei mir auch wieder Regelmäßigkeit mit sich bringt. Wie oft bist Du denn die Woche eben unterwegs ?? Meine Allerliebste lässt dieses Jahr nicht mit sich reden, bei mir bleibt es bei 3 Einheiten die Woche   ( Aber dafür hat sie den Renner genehmigt  )

Euch allen noch ein schönes WE  

Ps. @[email protected] Sobald ich mein Renner habe, fahren wir mal ein paar RTF's zusammen. Henninger Turm wird bei mir nix.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. @[email protected] Sobald ich mein Renner habe, fahren wir mal ein paar RTF's zusammen. Henninger Turm wird bei mir nix.


Freut mich  

Für welchen Renner hast Du Dich nun entschieden. Und wann wirst Du Ihn haben  

Falls Du Ihn hast kannste Du es Dir am kommenden Samsatg gleich geben als Test für den Mara. RTF Biblis 154 KM 1650 HM  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (17. April 2005)

gott sie dank bin ich gestern nicht mit....war mit den mainflingern unterwegs und so nach 20km bin ich n stockwerktiefer gefahrn...gabel leer, keine ahnung was da los is, hab sie gestern wieder aufgepumpt und werd sie nachher ma genauer inspiziern ob sie trocken is oder das ventil evtl. undicht....muss das bis sonntag im griff haben...kann ja nicht schon nach 45km aufhörn sondern muss ja den ganzen spass zweima machen  

@sakir
wegen staus brauchst dir da keine sorgen machen...die wirds nicht wirklich geben weil das teerstück am anfang schon zu genüge sieben wird....da ballern erfahrungsgemäss erstma alle hoch bis sie ihrn maximalpuls ereicht haben und dann gehn sies lockerer an...grosse gruppen wirds da nicht mehr geben

@tboy
gut heim gekommen?
für mich warns nochma so 25min. aber den engländer hab ich ganz gut gespürt...war heut aber schon wieder so komisch...der puls war viel zu hoch, aber die beine an und für sich gut...hab keine ahnung was da los is, ob ich evtl. doch noch bissi verkältet bin  
morgen is ruhetag, und dienstag und mittwoch wirds relativ locker angegangen....freitag ma sehn, wahrscheinl. eher schwimmen und laufen, und samstag bissi einfahrn...wird schon hinhaun
hat mich aber gefreut ab und zu ma dein puls zu sehn, und zu sehn dass der pulsmesser blinkt...sonst hat immer nur meiner geblinkt  

werd jetz noch bissi basteln...mein 2std. 140gr. akku im streichholzschachtelformat muss noch getestet werden....wieso isses eigentlich so schei$$-schwer auf akkuzellen direkt, also wenn keine lötfahnen dran sind zu löten? und selbst mit lötfahnen verar$cht einen das ding ständig


----------



## tboy0709 (17. April 2005)

Hey Hugo ja bin gut heim gekommen für mich warens dann nochmal knapp 1.15 bin dann insgesamt 4.5 std gefahren 130km und doch 1300hm   die restliche halbe std hab ich voll ausrollen lassen bis heim. Aber nach Freitag und gestern ist bei mir der Akku auch ein weig leer. Bin die Woche fast 600km gefahren und das an nur 4 Tagen. 

Aber den Engländer hoch das ist schon ein nettes Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (17. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] leider gibt es im Mai kein rennen mehr, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Da wird nur noch Frammersbach bleiben. Mitte Juni ist noch der 24 Std Spaß und das wars dann. 
Ja das Training habe ich etwas verschärft und ich habe auch das Gefühl, daß es gut voran geht. Außer am Gewicht tut sich nichts. 
Nachdem ich gestern nicht so gut drauf war, ist heute genau anders herum gewesen. Ich hätte noch viel länger fahren können.
Morgen ist erstmal Pause und dann geht es ab Dienstag in Florida weiter, sofern ich nach dem Arbeiten nicht schon platt bin. Aber ich werde was von mir hören lassen.

@Mafels, [email protected] Schade, daß es in Schotten nicht klappt, aber die Saison ist noch lang. (um mein Hinterrad zu sehen)    
Und schon seid ihr wieder motiviert.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (17. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir
> wegen staus brauchst dir da keine sorgen machen...die wirds nicht wirklich geben weil das teerstück am anfang schon zu genüge sieben wird....da ballern erfahrungsgemäss erstma alle hoch bis sie ihrn maximalpuls ereicht haben und dann gehn sies lockerer an...grosse gruppen wirds da nicht mehr geben


na dann bin ich mal gespannt und hoffe das du recht behälst !
wäre doof, wenn man dort schon ausgebremst wird...

@Google: es ist gut möglich, das du mich sogar beim anstieg auf 
den Hoherodskopf überholst ! ich kann einfach nicht sofort von 
0 auf 180 sein... muss da mein Tempo fahren und das wird bergauf 
nicht so schnell sein...

Ich muss gestehen, heute reichts mir schon ein wenig ! gestern die 
ganzen HM heute nochmal solch eine Tour .... 
das strengt schon an ...   
aber irgendwie macht es immer mehr spass durch Gelände zu heizen 
und besonders wenn man merkt, das man auf einmal Trails fährt, wo 
man sonst längst abgestiegen wäre !
Heute habe ich aber auch gemerkt, das ich rechtskurven beim downhill 
nicht fahren kann, da bekomme ich bange und ENDE... muss das wohl 
mal üben...    nur wo ist hier eine so schöne serpentinen downhillstrecke   

Michael


----------



## KillerN (18. April 2005)

na am Main Radweg, wo denn sonst ...


----------



## Ippie (18. April 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> na am Main Radweg, wo denn sonst ...



Du meinst in Aschaffenburg am Felsvorsprung, wo Radfahrer absteigen sollen  

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (18. April 2005)

Morsche !!!





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Für welchen Renner hast Du Dich nun entschieden. Und wann wirst Du Ihn haben
> 
> Falls Du Ihn hast kannste Du es Dir am kommenden Samsatg gleich geben als Test für den Mara. RTF Biblis 154 KM 1650 HM


Ich hab mich für das Kuips entschieden  Dürfte schon die Woche kommen, muß aber noch alles zusammengepfriemelt werden. Ich hoff ich bin übernächstes WE startbereit. He, He..Ich fahr bestimmt net ein Tag vorm Mara ne RTF wie Biblis.





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] leider gibt es im Mai kein rennen mehr, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Da wird nur noch Frammersbach bleiben. Mitte Juni ist noch der 24 Std Spaß und das wars dann.


Gibts ja net  Ich hab auch schon auf diversen Hompages gesucht und nix in der Umgebung gefunden. Dann werd ich mit meinen Renner wohl ab und an RTF's fahren müssen  Gleich mal gucken.





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @Mafels, [email protected] Schade, daß es in Schotten nicht klappt, aber die Saison ist noch lang. (um mein Hinterrad zu sehen)
> Und schon seid ihr wieder motiviert.


Vielleicht bekomm ich ja auch noch einen positiven Auftrieb vor Frammerbach, etc. hin *hoffhoff*. " Mein schöner Rücken wird Dich dann (wohl eher nicht) entzücken" 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: es ist gut möglich, das du mich sogar beim anstieg auf
> den Hoherodskopf überholst ! ich kann einfach nicht sofort von
> 0 auf 180 sein... muss da mein Tempo fahren und das wird bergauf
> nicht so schnell sein...


Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken...Das wird nicht eintreffen. 

Was/Wo biste denn noch am Sonntag gefahren ??

Mann, Mann.....Ihr biked eben auf Teufel komm raus, lasst richtig die Wutz raus und ich muß zusehen, daß ich jetzt endlich in die Pötte komm  Ich kann Euch sagen....es ist so eine verdammte Schei§§e vor der Saison innerhalb drei Monate dreimal erkältet zu sein..dann will man endlich HM schrubben, schei$ LD, am Samstag beim Neuversuch gleich einen Defekt...den Schnupfen krieg ich auch net richtig weg..   Ich kann Euch sagen ich bin schon ganz schön gefrustet.... Ab jetzt hoff ich, wirds nur noch besser  

Ne richtige Serpentinendownhillstrecke kenn ich bislang nur im Westerwald. Gell ? Und immer daran denken: Guck net in die Kurve sondern in den Auslauf der Kurve. dann lenkst Du automatisch und blockierst net. Ich muß mich da strikt dran halten weil ich schon ein kleines Schiesserchen seit meinem Abgang letztes Jahr geworden bin....

Tschö dann auch


----------



## Sakir (18. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ne richtige Serpentinendownhillstrecke kenn ich bislang nur im Westerwald. Gell ? Und immer daran denken: Guck net in die Kurve sondern in den Auslauf der Kurve. dann lenkst Du automatisch und blockierst net. Ich muß mich da strikt dran halten weil ich schon ein kleines Schiesserchen seit meinem Abgang letztes Jahr geworden bin....


Ahoi
bei mir ist da irgendwie eine Sperre drinne, wenn ich kurz vor der Kurve 
bin, kann ich einfach nicht mehr nach rechts lenken   (ich meine 
Serpentinen bei ca 15-20%, und die Kurve ist gerade so breit wie das 
Bike, sprich.. fast auf der Stelle wenden)
da ist wie eine Blockade im Kopf, die dann nur an schlimme Sachen 
denckt, was alles passieren kann wenn.....
links rum ist das NP....in die Kurve (auslauf) schauen und rum... fertisch....
   
das hat mich wirklich gefrustet...

noch mehr frustet mich, das ich nun auf die arbeit muss  ! ! !   

Michael


----------



## KillerN (18. April 2005)

Sagt mal, habe ich eben richtig gelesen, der Rolling Mad Man, will am Di. mit den AFter Work Bikern im Taunus fahren. Mit dem Bike was der zur Zeit fährt(250 Bike anno 1945) , sollte er besser mal die Trails auslassen (die der Laufand ja gerne fährt). 
Ich glaube kaum das das gut geht   

Nicht das es dann heißt: Wo isn hier nen Krankenhaus  ?


----------



## Google (19. April 2005)

Guten Morgen,

@[email protected] Wo biste denn da gefahren   Na ja, an der Stelle wärs mir wahrscheinlich genauso ergangen. Ich geh eh lieber auf Nummer sicher als dann für Wochen auszufallen. Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal gemeinsam an so einer Stelle, daß ich mir mal ein Bild machen kann. Jedenfalls hast Du bei den Maras in unserer Region mit solchen Passagen eh nicht zu kämpfen.

Sakir, @[email protected]  Was schätzt Du wieviel HM das sind ??: An der Barbarossaquelle vorbei, hoch zur Abfahrt Michelbacher Hütte. Weiter runter nach Mömbris, Wasserlos. In Wasserlos hoch zum Hahnenkamm. Dann runter, hoch bis zur Abfahrt Wasserwerke. Abfahrt Wasserwerk runter, unten am Waldrand lang zur Rückersbacher. Die Rückersbacher Schlucht hoch bis ganz nach Rückersbach. Wieder hoch zum Hahnenkamm. Vom Hahnenkamm wieder runter nach Wasserlos, weiter Mömbris. Michelbacher Hütte hoch und vorbei...den X11er runter und wieder heimwärts.

Ich würds gerne wissen um einschätzen zu können wie ich drauf bin. Danke

Jedenfalls hab ich nach der gestrigen Tour das Gefühl, daß ich in Schotten aufpassen und gemässigt fahren muß. Schade...   hatte ich mir dieses Jahr anders vorgestellt. Pulsmesser lass ich daheim.

@[email protected] Wer fährt denn nun noch alles Schotten ? Hoffen wir mal, daß es ab Donnerstag wirklich trocken bleibt....


----------



## KillerN (19. April 2005)

Ich fahre mit, Pulsmesser bleibt auch bei mir daheim, ich fahre Anschlag wenns nötig ist.


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. April 2005)

Also ich bin in Schotten angemeltet und fahre auch und ich habe meinen Pulsmesser an. 

@Sakir, all; nimm dein MTB geh auf die Strasse und fahre Kreise links und rechts rum und werde immer kleiner, so das der Lenker fast das Oberrohr berührt. Das hilft zumindest bei engen steilen Kurven. Dein Prob sind aber auch schnelle weite Kurven, oder? Da mußt du dich wirklich auf den Kurvenausgang konzentieren! Ansonsten machs wie die Profis, leg dich auf die Couch   oder frag deinen Jogi war ein Spässle!

Noch eine Bitte hört mit dem scheiss Regentanz auf, würd gerne mein erstes Rennen dieses Jahr nicht so fahren wie mein letztes letztes Jahr!

In diesem Sinne!

Ach noch was wenn ihr zum Günter kommt, quatscht ihn rund damit er in Schotten mitfährt, der hat genug Leistung das durch zuhalten!!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> und fahre auch und ich habe meinen Pulsmesser an.


Warum ? Willst Du Dich nach etwas richten ? Hast Du da für Dich ne Regel aufgestellt mit was für Pulsbereiche Du fährst  ? Ansonsten ists ja eh umsonst..


----------



## Andreas (19. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ? Willst Du Dich nach etwas richten ? Hast Du da für Dich ne Regel aufgestellt mit was für Pulsbereiche Du fährst  ? Ansonsten ists ja eh umsonst..



Ich fahr in Schotten nicht mit. Bei laengeren Marathons fahr ich eigentlich nicht auf Maximum, sondern versuche immer in einem bestimmten Pulsbereich zu fahren. Die Beine uebersaeuern nicht und wenn der Puls nach unten geht kann man wieder kraeftig reintreten. Wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt, kann man sich gut danach richten und man kackt nicht am letzten Berg ab und verliert die ganze Zeit die man
vorher reingefahren heit.
Wer natuerlich nur die 45 km Runde faehrt kann Vollgas geben.


----------



## puls190 (19. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wer natuerlich nur die 45 km Runde faehrt kann Vollgas geben.



Nur zur Info ich würde Tot vom Rad fallen


----------



## puls190 (19. April 2005)

@Google Was hat dein Radmeister zu deinem Defekt gesagt war die Kette doch zu sehr verschlissen oder ist die Kette durch das erste Abspringen kaputt gegangen.

Ps:Habe Grundlagentraining und Diät gestartet und fahre am WE in Sulzbach mit, ist wohl besser für mich untrainierten fetten Sack


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google Was hat dein Radmeister zu deinem Defekt gesagt war die Kette doch zu sehr verschlissen oder ist die Kette durch das erste Abspringen kaputt gegangen.


Was macht Ihr nur immer mit Eurem Material  

@Puls190 ... ich sehe gerade ... ein Caad8 Fahrer. Der Mann weis was gut ist  

Kannst uns bei der Biblis RTF am SA Gesellschaft leisten  

@RR Fraktion ... fahrt Ihr alle SO Mara.  
Falls ja, wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Vorbelastung am SA.  
Falls nein, gibts keinen Grund nicht in Biblis an den Start zu gehen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (19. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google Was hat dein Radmeister zu deinem Defekt gesagt war die Kette doch zu sehr verschlissen oder ist die Kette durch das erste Abspringen kaputt gegangen.
> 
> Ps:Habe Grundlagentraining und Diät gestartet und fahre am WE in Sulzbach mit, ist wohl besser für mich untrainierten fetten Sack


Warum auch immer, diesmal war das mittlere, vordere Kettenblatt hinüber und mußte ersetzt werden. Seit dem funzt es wieder. Das hatte unmittelbar vor dem Austausch des Zahnkranzes eigentlich funktioniert.deshalb für mich ein bisschen unerklärlich  

Setz Dich nicht so unter Druck. Immer schön langsam Dein Ziel verfolgen. Mindestens 3 aus dem Forum haben es schon hinter sich  Grundlage und Diät verträgt sich....aber großartig Hm fahren funktioniert dann noch schlechter weil Du dafür einen vollen Kohlehydratspeicher brauchst..Also wundere Dich nicht wenns bergauf noch schwieriger wird. Jetzt nix übers Bein brechen und alles auf einmal wollen. Das kann schnell zum Frust führen.


----------



## Andreas (19. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info ich würde Tot vom Rad fallen



Da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht ueber 1000 hm gekommen bin waere ich wahrscheinlich auch tot.




			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Grundlagentraining und Diät gestartet und fahre am WE in Sulzbach mit, ist wohl besser für mich untrainierten fetten Sack



Am Sonntag bin ich auch in Sulzbach. Wir koennen ja zusammen fahren. Erdi01 hat auch Interesse angemeldet.


----------



## puls190 (19. April 2005)

@Andreas 
ja das wäre toll aber ganz fest ausmachen kann ichs noch nicht, bei mir besteht die Gefahr das ich am WE noch ein Dienst reingeknallt bekomme
werde noch rechtzeitig posten ob ich dabei bin.

@Google
ja ja die Technik

das mit Schotten fuchst mich aber ungemein muss ich zugeben, deshalb habe ich eine grosse Bitte an dich, versuche Dir die Strecke zu merken ich muss das Ding unbedingt nochmal fahren.
Wir könnten dann gemeinsam, nur mit meinem Auto nach Schotten und ich kann so die Sache nochmal angehen.

Ps:freue mich auf mein heutiges Weight Watchers Treffen hatte seit Mitte Dezember04 (damals98kg) damit 8 kg abgenommen Heute der Neustart

Zur Motivation

Dienstag  19April         Puls190 = 90kg    Ziel 78Kg


----------



## puls190 (19. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Puls190 ... ich sehe gerade ... ein Caad8 Fahrer. Der Mann weis was gut ist



Ja mein Material ist gut hab ich schonmal ne Aussrede weniger   
was fahrt ihr den in Biblis ?, mit dem Rennrad fahren habe ich jetzt erst angefangen bin erst 200km damit unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (19. April 2005)

@ barracuda

um wie viel uhr wirste denn nach schotten fahrn?
weil evtl. könnten wir zusammenfahrn...ich fahr aber die lange..also kann bissi länger dauern  
gehst du heut ins spinning?
manu hat gemeint ich soll ma mitmachen, aber heut wirds wohl nix bei mir...will aber demnächst auf alle fälle ma mitmachen...ach und ne lampe hab ich hier noch rumliegen  

ich hoff ja immer noch inständig dass sich das wetter wieder beruhigt, sonst muss ich doch noch samstag abend die neuen reifen aufziehn  ...ach...und anmelden müsst ich mich noch...
als vorbelastung mim renner nach schotten is bissi viel, oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mein Material ist gut hab ich schonmal ne Aussrede weniger
> was fahrt ihr den in Biblis ?, mit dem Rennrad fahren habe ich jetzt erst angefangen bin erst 200km damit unterwegs gewesen


es geht auf die 152ziger Strecke.

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. April 2005)

spät am abend


Steelmanni, alles Gude zum Gebutstag, denke mal dein Geschenk fährst du ja schon


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> spät am abend
> 
> 
> Steelmanni, alles Gude zum Gebutstag, denke mal dein Geschenk fährst du ja schon



auch von mir ...

   

Erdi01


----------



## Google (20. April 2005)

@[email protected] Schön gestaltet. Da hab ich mir Arbeit gespart  


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> spät am abend
> 
> 
> Steelmanni, alles Gude zum Gebutstag, denke mal dein Geschenk fährst du ja schon



*Nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag   *​


----------



## lessiw33 (20. April 2005)

@ Puls 190
Hi, 

wo kommst Du her (Zellhausen oder Mainflingen)? Ich fahre, wenn es meine Zeit zuläßt, meistens samstags 14:00 Treffpunkt Killianusbrücke mit. Im Frühling dann auch dienstags ca. 17.30 Uhr. Warst Du da auch schon dabei? Macht eigentlich immer Laune. Diesen Samstag bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, denn ich hatte auf dem Rückweg Kontakt mit einem Begrenzungspfosten auf der Killianusbrücke (saublöde Geschichte) und habe einen schönen Abflug gemacht - mein Rad ist grad zur Reparatur   
Gruß und viel Erfolg (vor allem Spass!) an die Schottener Teilnehmer und den Rest hier!

Gruß vom heimlichen Mitleser,
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (20. April 2005)

jo manni, auch von mir nachträglich noch
*alles gute zum geburztach*
       

@baracuda: ganz schön spät fürn anfang machen


----------



## maixle (20. April 2005)

Gudde,

@SteelManni: Obwohl Du als abtrünniger des Gottes Crom durchaus unwürdig bist aus der Hand seines Propheten alle Segenswünsche der alten Welt zu erhalten, möchte ich dies hiermit trotzdem tun und Dir alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen...und möge noch ein Teil Deines Herzens für das Metall der Götter schlagen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle der Prophet 
GT rulez and KONA rockz


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @baracuda: ganz schön spät fürn anfang machen


 
besser spät als nie, hatte gestern tausend andere sachen an der backe!


----------



## Lupo (20. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> besser spät als nie, hatte gestern tausend andere sachen an der backe!


ach du armer....wenn ich zeit hab bedauer ich dich ein wenig     ich musste gesten abend nur zum walther möbel aussuchen


----------



## Google (20. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ach du armer....wenn ich zeit hab bedauer ich dich ein wenig     ich musste gesten abend nur zum walther möbel aussuchen


Kenn ne gute Adresse wo man mit seinen Möbelwünschen einfach hingeht, sagt was es beim Walther kostet und dann schätzungsweise 30 % und mehr sparen kann.....

@[email protected] bei dem Pi§§wetter seit gestern habe ich starke Bedenken,- auch wenn es im Laufe des Tages bis Sonntag nicht mehr Regnen soll-, ob sich die Bodenverhältnisse  noch einigermaßen zum Guten hin entwickeln. Wird eher ne Schlammschlacht...Oder ? Mal ne Frage an die welche die Strecke abgefahren sind: Gibts denn überhaupt so viele Passagen die sich in Schlammbahnen entwickeln können ?


----------



## Lupo (20. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ne gute Adresse wo man mit seinen Möbelwünschen einfach hingeht, sagt was es beim Walther kostet und dann schätzungsweise 30 % und mehr sparen kann.....


würde mich interesieren   ham die auch das grosse bett mit*3 (drei)* kopfkissen? als ich nen verkäufer nach einzelheiten dazu befragen wollte bekam ich redeverbot


----------



## KillerN (20. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] bei dem Pi§§wetter seit gestern habe ich starke Bedenken,- auch wenn es im Laufe des Tages bis Sonntag nicht mehr Regnen soll-, ob sich die Bodenverhältnisse  noch einigermaßen zum Guten hin entwickeln. Wird eher ne Schlammschlacht...Oder ? Mal ne Frage an die welche die Strecke abgefahren sind: Gibts denn überhaupt so viele Passagen die sich in Schlammbahnen entwickeln können ?



Naja, so richtige Match stellen wo der siff steht wird es wohl weniger geben, ich habe da keine so großen bedenken ! Auf den abfahrten sollte es auch bei nassen verhältnissen noch möglich sein, heil anzukommen. Nur, was soll man anziehen ? Ärmlinge ? Lange sachen ?


----------



## SteelManni (20. April 2005)

Moin @ all,

vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche  

Dank barracuda habt ihr ja grad noch die kurve bekommen  
Hab schon gedacht, Ihr vergesst mich    

@barracuda, ich hoffe Du hast Dich gestern beim spinnen
nicht zu sehr verausgabt, wo Du doch am Sonntag in Schotten,
den jungen Hüpfern mal zeigen sollst, was am Berg so alles geht!  

Allen Teilnehmern in Schotten, viel Spaß und gutes durchkommen! 
Möge Petrus ein Erbarmen mit Euch haben!

@maixle, ich werde in Frammersbach mit dem Kona an den Start gehen! 

AmSamstag Nachmittag werd ich mal ne Runde drehen!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## eDw (20. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag bin ich auch in Sulzbach. Wir koennen ja zusammen fahren. Erdi01 hat auch Interesse angemeldet.



Hi,
hab mich auch wieder mal hier her verirrt. 
Ich bin am Sonntag auch in Sulzbach. Vielleicht koennen wir uns ja danach noch auf ein Kaltgetraenk treffen?!?!?   
Vergesst Euch nicht fairerweise unverbindlich Anzumelden: http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/ 
Das Wetter soll nach www.wetter.com super werden.

Allen anderen viel Glueck fuer Schotten!

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Sakir (20. April 2005)

Ahoi
*@Steelmanni: von mir auch alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag   * 


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an die welche die Strecke abgefahren sind: Gibts denn überhaupt so viele Passagen die sich in Schlammbahnen entwickeln können ?


Sicherlich gibts es etliche Passagen, die bei solch einem Regen sehr sehr matschig sind, aber was solls... spass soll es machen.
Wenn du es überwunden hast, das erste mal dreckig zu werden, macht es sehr viel Spass.

@Barracuda_de: vielen dank für den Tip, werd das mal machen ! hoffe es hilft 

bekommt man auch Lagerschalen der LX Narbe einzeln ???

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (20. April 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Puls 190
> Hi,
> 
> wo kommst Du her (Zellhausen oder Mainflingen)? Ich fahre, wenn es meine Zeit zuläßt, meistens samstags 14:00 Treffpunkt Killianusbrücke mit. Im Frühling dann auch dienstags ca. 17.30 Uhr. Warst Du da auch schon dabei? Macht eigentlich immer Laune. Diesen Samstag bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, denn ich hatte auf dem Rückweg Kontakt mit einem Begrenzungspfosten auf der Killianusbrücke (saublöde Geschichte) und habe einen schönen Abflug gemacht - mein Rad ist grad zur Reparatur
> ...



Hallo,

ich komme aus Zellhausen das mit dem Treff an der Kilianbrücke ist mir bekannt werde auch mal da mitfahren aber wie gesagt diesen Samstag fahre ich in Sulzbach !

ciao und viel Spass beim heimlichen mitlesen


----------



## Andreas (20. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme aus Zellhausen das mit dem Treff an der Kilianbrücke ist mir bekannt werde auch mal da mitfahren aber wie gesagt diesen Samstag fahre ich in Sulzbach !
> 
> ciao und viel Spass beim heimlichen mitlesen




Sulzbach ist doch am Sonntag, oder?
Es gibt auch einen LMB Eintrag 



			
				eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab mich auch wieder mal hier her verirrt.
> Ich bin am Sonntag auch in Sulzbach. Vielleicht koennen wir uns ja danach noch auf ein Kaltgetraenk treffen?!?!?



Auf jeden Fall  


@all: Wie schaut es mit einem Treff in Patershaeuser Hofgut am Donnerstag aus?
Das Wetter so ja schoen werden.


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. April 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, was soll man anziehen ? Ärmlinge ? Lange sachen ?


 
Nun ich werde es so machen, kurze max 3/4 lange hose, beine einölen (startöl von sixtus) kurzes trikot, unterhemd, armlinge, keine überschuhe (laufpassagen kein grip) packt euch nicht zu warm ein, die wärme kommt am ersten anstieg 

@Steelmanni, das spinning ging von ok! fährst du heute mit deinen mannen?

Ciao


----------



## eDw (20. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Sulzbach ist doch am Sonntag, oder?



Hi Andreas,
Ja, Sulzbach ist Sonntag. Start fuer die 60er ist um 8 Uhr. 
Treffen danach: Ich bin am orangenen Race-Worx Trikot zu erkennen und Fahr mit Spessarter hier aus dem Forum zusammen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## SteelManni (20. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ich werde es so machen, kurze max 3/4 lange hose, beine einölen (startöl von sixtus) kurzes trikot, unterhemd, armlinge, keine überschuhe (laufpassagen kein grip) packt euch nicht zu warm ein, die wärme kommt am ersten anstieg
> 
> @Steelmanni, das spinning ging von ok! fährst du heute mit deinen mannen?
> 
> Ciao



ja, der "harte Kern" wird heut unterwegs sein!  
Vielleicht sieht man sich?

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Miss Marple (20. April 2005)

Hallo Steelmanni,  auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zu Geburtstag   und viel Glück und Erfolg (natürlich zu allererst in Schotten  )

Gruß,  Martina


----------



## Ippie (20. April 2005)

:Hallo zusammen,

bei dem Wetter kann ich euch nur bedauern. Hier in Florida ist es heiter bis wolkig und ca. 27° C. Ich werde jetzt 9:00 Uhr Ortszeit eine Runde laufen gehen und mir mal die Umgebung anschauen.

@[email protected] von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag

bis denn aus Florida

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (20. April 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Steelmanni,  auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zu Geburtstag   und viel Glück und Erfolg (natürlich zu allererst in Schotten  )
> 
> Gruß,  Martina



Hallo Martina, danke für die Glückwünsche  
Ich bin aber nicht dabei in Schotten!

Hallo Volker, ich könnt Dich beneiden  
Leih Dir doch mal ein "Strandbike" aus  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Andreas (20. April 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andreas,
> Ja, Sulzbach ist Sonntag. Start fuer die 60er ist um 8 Uhr.
> Treffen danach: Ich bin am orangenen Race-Worx Trikot zu erkennen und Fahr mit Spessarter hier aus dem Forum zusammen.
> 
> ...



Hi eDw,

welches Trikot ich anziehe weiss ich noch nicht, vielleicht das IBC. Aber ich werde Dich am Spessarter erkennen. Den kenne ich naemlich auch. Wir sind mal zusammen zum Hahnenkamm  gefahren und haben uns zweimal zufaellig in Frammersbach getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (20. April 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin aber nicht dabei in Schotten!
> 
> Ups, dann in Frammersbach  , hab nur Kona gesehen und den ersten Teil überlesen   .
> 
> Gruß, Martina


----------



## Hugo (20. April 2005)

schlamm wirds auch bei dauerregen nicht viel geben...is alles zieml. gut befestigt gewesen letztes jahr...viel wurde ja nicht geändert....
anziehn....armlinge, kurze hose, wenns sehr kalt is evtl. knielinge, evtl. windweste, auf alle fälle überschuhe....laufpassagen gibts net   und bei den temperaturen bekomm ich sonst ganz schnell kalte füss, und sind die füss erst kalt "is de käs gegesse"

@ barracuda
wann fährste denn?
soll ich die lampe mitbringen?


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Wie schaut es mit einem Treff in Patershaeuser Hofgut am Donnerstag aus?
> Das Wetter so ja schoen werden.


Das Wetter is wirklich schöner. Ich wäre für ne Runde zu haben.  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2005)

wie schauts jetzt aus heut abend? wir/ich könnten ja richtung OF kommen und offenbach einsammeln und Lupos Runde fahren ... zum Beispiel  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (21. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts jetzt aus heut abend? wir/ich könnten ja richtung OF kommen und offenbach einsammeln und Lupos Runde fahren ... zum Beispiel
> 
> Erdi01



Also ich waere dabei, allerdings wollte ich nicht zu spaet nach Hause kommen und keine 100 km fahren. Aber Richtung OF waere nicht schlecht. Alternativ wuerde einmal Richtung Seligenstadt anstehen.


----------



## highflyhahn (21. April 2005)

Hallo,
bin aus Nidderau und erst kürzliche auf das 
Forum aufmerksam geworden. Hätte Interesse mal an einer
Tour teilzunehmen.... Wie ist denn da das Level? 
Hab gesehen, dass es am Anfang des Forums (ich weiß, dass war
2003 wollte jetzt nur nicht alle 174 Seiten durchlesen) mal Touren
auch um Nidderau gab....Gibt es die noch ansonsten bin ich durch
meinen vierrädrigen Untersatz auch recht mobil....

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (21. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts jetzt aus heut abend? wir/ich könnten ja richtung OF kommen und offenbach einsammeln und Lupos Runde fahren ... zum Beispiel
> 
> Erdi01



bei uns schauts so aus, dass wir um ca. 17.00 richtung gross-krotzenburg starten und mal beim günther vorbeischauen....

@highflyhahn: unser level hängt immer davon ab wer mitfährt aber im allgemeinen würde ich sagen "mittel" die touren bei nidderau kommen auf grund eines fehlenden guides (hallo christian  ) eher selten zustande. aber im thread siehste ja immer wo gefahren wird und du kannst dich ja gern mal anschliessen.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns schauts so aus, dass wir um ca. 17.00 richtung gross-krotzenburg starten und mal beim günther vorbeischauen....
> .





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich waere dabei, allerdings wollte ich nicht zu spaet nach Hause kommen und keine 100 km fahren. Aber Richtung OF waere nicht schlecht. Alternativ wuerde einmal Richtung Seligenstadt anstehen.


@[email protected] dann lass uns richtung seligenstadt oder aschaffenburg radl. Vielleicht trifft man offenbach irgendwo, glaub ich aber eher nicht, seidern man verabredet sich irgendwo um seligenstadt  

Wo treffen wir uns Patershäuser oder am Bahnübergang, Uhrzeit ... mir wuscht  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (21. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] dann lass uns richtung seligenstadt oder aschaffenburg radl. Vielleicht trifft man offenbach irgendwo, glaub ich aber eher nicht, seidern man verabredet sich irgendwo um seligenstadt
> 
> Wo treffen wir uns Patershäuser oder am Bahnübergang, Uhrzeit ... mir wuscht
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi,

wenn sonst keiner mirkommt, dann lass uns am Bahnuenergang treffen. Ich koennte dann schon um 17:30 h dort sein. Dann koennen wir die Sonne etwas laenger geniessen


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> wenn sonst keiner mirkommt, dann lass uns am Bahnuenergang treffen. Ich koennte dann schon um 17:30 h dort sein. Dann koennen wir die Sonne etwas laenger geniessen


O.K. 17:30 am Bahnübergang  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (21. April 2005)

hej ich will mitmachen, richtung aschaffenburg is gut, muss da näml. ne bescheinigung in briefkasten schmeissen...wann kommt ihr denn in etwa in dettingen/mainflingen vorbei und wollts mim renner oder mim mtb fahrn?


----------



## puls190 (21. April 2005)

Buh bis jetzt hab ich Glück noch kein Wochenenddienst reingeknallt bekommen  

Werde in Sulzbach dabei sein können bin aber auch schon erschrocken das sind ja dort auch 1400 Höhenmeter.
Naja wird schon !

Na Schottenteilnehmer seid ihr schon nervös ? - Mit welchem Ziel nehmt ihr dran teil . Nur Mut schreibt es mal !!!  


PS:  Die Woche: 60km Mtb,50min jogging ,70km Rennrad und immerschön 30WW Points


----------



## tboy0709 (21. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Schottenteilnehmer seid ihr schon nervös ? - Mit welchem Ziel nehmt ihr dran teil . Nur Mut schreibt es mal !!!



Naja Nervös wohl kaum eher in freudiger Erwartung auf das erste Rennen für die kommende Saison. Welches Ziel naja ich hoffe das ich die Top 15 oder gar Top 10 schaffe.   


@ Hugo wann kommst Du denn am Sonntag willst Du am Samstag wieder vorher vorbei kommen und die Startsachen holen und dann dort nochmal Vorbelastung fahren oder eher nicht.


----------



## tboy0709 (21. April 2005)

@ all ach ja wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit Stammtisch. Es hat sich bis jetzt irgendwie noch keiner gemeldet wegen Altenstadt.


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ barracuda
> wann fährste denn?


 
Kann dich um 8:00 Uhr am Hotel Krone in Wasserlos aufsammeln, ich hoffe das ist ok? Ich muß ja nicht so früh ran 



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich die lampe mitbringen?


 jo, das kannst du machen!


----------



## puls190 (21. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Nervös wohl kaum eher in freudiger Erwartung auf das erste Rennen für die kommende Saison. Welches Ziel naja ich hoffe das ich die Top 15 oder gar Top 10 schaffe.



na das ist mal ne Ansage   

viel Erfolg wünscht 

Puls190


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (21. April 2005)

ich werd sonntag morgen erst anfahrn...ich glaub ich start um 10, oder? naja...würd ma sagen dass ich gegen 8 dort sien werde, startsachen holen und dann ne halbe stunde bis stunde einfahrn....nicht dass mir der letzte mist wie letztes jahr passiert und mein puls auf 190 hochschiesst am ersten anstieg weil ich noch zu kalt bin....nene du
samstag einfahrn mach ich hier, deswegen nach schotten fahrn lohnt nicht

oh jetz seh ich grad barracuda fährt um 8 los....
wartet ma ich gugg grad ma ...ja meinetwegen passt das...nach schotten brauchen wir ja keine stunde, oder?


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> oh jetz seh ich grad barracuda fährt um 8 los....
> wartet ma ich gugg grad ma ...ja meinetwegen passt das...nach schotten brauchen wir ja keine stunde, oder?


 
denke 1h mußt du rechnen, aber vielleicht kann uns Tboy schon mal die Unterlagen besorgen!?!?!


@Puls190, also mal ne kleine "kampfansage" hinter Tboy und vor dem Rest des Threads, Sakir ist dein Federhandschuh <- hoffe ich beleidge jetzt niemanden anderen!  
Erstes drittel wäre toll, nur so früh im Jahr sind meistens nur die guten munter!!! der Rest kommt erst zum Sommer bzw. Frammersbach  
So jetzt habe ich genug Feinde  

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (21. April 2005)

ich denke nicht dass torsten die sachen abholen kann weil er n beleg für die zahlung braucht, und den hab ich ja bei mir...
könntest du dich dazu durch ringen ne viertel stunde früher los zu fahrn?


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> könntest du dich dazu durch ringen ne viertel stunde früher los zu fahrn?


 
wenn du eine Bratwurst im Ziel schmeisst bestimmt


----------



## Hugo (21. April 2005)

ach...darüber lässt sich verhandeln.
aber denk dran dass ich wohl erst gegen 2 ins ziel komm

hat bei euch eigentlich die anmeldung geklappt?
bei mir hamse ma eben das team unterschlagen und aus dem verein n team gemacht es aber bei verein stehn lassen.-..also alles falsch eben


----------



## KillerN (21. April 2005)

Ich würde mich gerne in der ersten Hälfte der Herren kurz wiederfinden   

Welche länge fährst du denn Hugo ? Die kurze Distanz startet um 10:30 Uhr, sofern ich das mitbekommen habe.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Hugo (21. April 2005)

jo...und ich start ne halbe stunde früher


----------



## Andreas (21. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hej ich will mitmachen, richtung aschaffenburg is gut, muss da näml. ne bescheinigung in briefkasten schmeissen...wann kommt ihr denn in etwa in dettingen/mainflingen vorbei und wollts mim renner oder mim mtb fahrn?



Hi Hugo,

leider zu spät gelsen. Wir sind mit dem MTB die Rückersbacher Schlucht hoch und dann weiter nach Aschaffenburg.


----------



## maixle (22. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all ach ja wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit Stammtisch. Es hat sich bis jetzt irgendwie noch keiner gemeldet wegen Altenstadt.



@tboy: aha, ich bin also keiner   ...schau mal auf S. 176 nach. Da habe ich mich bereits zum Stammtisch geäussert und sogar bei Dir nachgefragt, ob es sich bei dem Laden um den "Zum Landsknecht" handelt (keine Antwort bisher). Wenn dem so ist, ist die Lokalität nämlich recht gut von der Autobahn zu erreichen. Ich glaube, alle waren einer Meinung, dass wir mit dem Ausmachen des Termin warten bis die Trikots da sind. Da ließen sich dann nämlich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen...  

@SteelManni: ...sowas hört Crom natürlich mit einem grossen Wohlwollen und wird Dir bestimmt durch seine göttliche Intervention den Sieg in Deiner Klasse in Frammersbach schenken  . Ich werde jedenfalls zu ihm Beten, dass er das für Dich tut  .

@All: Ansonsten möchte ich allen Schottenfahrern viel Erfolg wünschen  ...und kommt gesund ins Ziel. Ich werde am Sonntag erstmal einen weiteren Meilenstein in meiner Läuferkarriere nehmen und meinen ersten Halbmarathon (Limeslauf in Grosskrotzenburg, 21 km) absolvieren. Ich spüre schon jetzt die Schmerzen  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
GT rulez and KONA rock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (22. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ach...darüber lässt sich verhandeln.
> aber denk dran dass ich wohl erst gegen 2 ins ziel komm


 
Dann will ich dir mal einen Anreitz geben, ich fahre 14:15 von Schotten Heim  


Spässle, hab meiner Frau schon gesagt das der Sonntag gelaufen ist und Sie alleine was mit den Kindern machen muß!

Ciao


----------



## Google (22. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Puls190, also mal ne kleine "kampfansage" hinter Tboy und vor dem Rest des Threads, Sakir ist dein Federhandschuh <- hoffe ich beleidge jetzt niemanden anderen!


Ich schätze mal, dass es recht interessant wird ob nicht noch jemand vor Dir ins Ziel fährt. 

Ich bins net  Nachdem ich die Wetteraussichten speziell für Schotten sehe, ich eh keine Ambitionen außer ankommen habe (mit dem Mittelfeld wär ich schon meeeehr als zufrieden...) bin ich mehr als unentschlossen. 

Falls das RR fertig wird, fahr ich am sonnigen Morgen ne RTF ..Günter hat sich leider auf ne Anfrage von mir noch nicht gemeldet   

Falls nicht, hmmm...jedenfalls hab ich kein Bock im Regen zu fahren  

@ Stammtisch @ Wenn die Trikots da sind geht was  ... Wie schon hier besprochen.

@[email protected] Viel Glück bei Deinem ersten Halbmara. Ich drück Dir die Daumen. Berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal, dass es recht interessant wird ob nicht noch jemand vor Dir ins Ziel fährt.


 
Ausser Tboy und Sakir hier aus dem Thread! Ich zieh meine Meldung zurück, das schafft mein ego nicht )

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (22. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mit einm Stammtisch in Altenstadt bin ich einverstanden. Nur siollten die Trikots schon da sein.

Allen Marathonis wünsche ich viel Erfolg und ich werde am Sonntag traurig nach Schotten schauen. Wenn ihr das Wetter von Florida hättet, würdet ihr ganz schön schwitzen. 

@[email protected] dann viel Glück bei Deinem ersten Halbmarathon. Übrigens habe ich das auch noch als Jahresziel. Aber erst im Herbst. Hier ist es am besten um 7:00 Uhr zu laufen. Noch schön kühl und keine fliegenden Tiere. Abends ist wegen den Moskitos (erscheinen pünktlich um 18:00 Uhr) nicht an Outdoorsport zu denken. 

So jetzt muß ich was arbeiten. Bin ja nicht nur zum Vergnügen in Florida. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das RR fertig wird, fahr ich am sonnigen Morgen ne RTF ..Günter hat sich leider auf ne Anfrage von mir noch nicht gemeldet
> .


welche RTF  Welche Rahmengröße hast Du eigentlich gewählt  

Kannst Dir auf jedenfall schon mal den 5. Mai freihalten. Da steht ne gruße RTF auf em Programm Start/Ziel Rodgau/Jügesheim  

Da könnt eigentlich mal alles was Rennräder hat mitfahren. Tboy, Hugo, Barracuda, BleckTrek, Sakir ... wen hab ich vergessen  Ich denke das die Lokomotive auch antritt.

Jetzt hab ich zum Spaß mal bei ebay für ne Compctkurbel geboten und prompt den Zuschlag mir eingefangen ... tzzz ... jetzt wirds doch keine Kohle sondern silbernes Alu ... auch schön  

@Maristi ... viel Spaß und Erfolg. Mein Tipp fürn Zieleinlauf. Tboy, Hugo, Sakir ...

@Ippie ... Florida und Arbeit ... geht gar nett ... das is Urlaub und Sonnenbrand  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Maristi ... viel Spaß und Erfolg. Mein Tipp fürn Zieleinlauf. Tboy, Hugo, Sakir ...


 
Hat einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler! Hugo fährt die lange Distanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (22. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler! Hugo fährt die lange Distanz



wer weiss...vielleicht pack ichs ja trotzdem


----------



## Google (22. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler! Hugo fährt die lange Distanz


Ei dann isser immer noch schneller   Spääääsle...Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

@[email protected] Mein RR wird leider nicht fertig, ich fahre Schotten halt mal mit. Ich bin jetzt gerade mal die erste Woche dabei wieder ne Regelmäßigkeit ins Biken reinzubekommen. Und mir fehlen vor allem die langen Touren. Seit Malle war ich nie länger als 3,5 Stunden unterwegs.

Geh mal davon aus, daß ich zukünftig öfters mal wieder ne lange Tour einplane. Da kommen mir Rtf`s und Deine lange Touren grade richtig. Allerdings könnt ich noch vor den Höhenmetern zurückschrecken. Schaun wir mal.

Wann gehts denn los am 5 Mai und wie lange etwa ? Ich schätz mal das es da nix wird weil wir schon mit Freunden ne gemütliche Tour vorhaben. Vielleicht ist es ja später und ich krieg das noch hin....Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit Samstag in ner Woche ?? Was Größeres vor anstatt Henninger Turm ? Am 01.05 kann ich nämlich nicht.

Rahmengröße ?? Hab ich vergessen. Jedenfalls habe ich nach dem Rahmenrechner einen 58 er rausbekommen, was ich dem Günter auch gesagt habe. Da mein RR ein abfallendes Oberrohr hat und mit diesem speziellen Rahmen deswegen kleiner gefahren wird  hat er ne andere Rahmengröße für mich gewählt. Ich hab da volles Vertrauen.


----------



## Hugo (22. April 2005)

jo dat muss so sin....nennt sich slooping-geometrie und dabei is dann die tatsächliche rahmenhöhe nur noch virtuell messbar...hört sich komisch an, is aber so  

jo henninger turm sollt ich von der uni aus mitfahrn, is mir aber zu teuer....muss zusehn dass ich nächstes we aber n paar harte einheiten fahr...also 120km mit kraft einheiten...ich würd ja sagen wir können zusammen fahrn, aber ich hab da die befürchtung dass das tempo mässig für alle beteiligten unbefriedigend wird...
tboy wie siehts nächste we denn bei dir aus?

bin ja echt ma aufs wetter in schotten gespannt  
wenns pisst hab ich n echtes problem bei dem zustand in dem sich mein bike gerade befindet


----------



## KillerN (22. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Maristi ... viel Spaß und Erfolg. Mein Tipp fürn Zieleinlauf. Tboy, Hugo, Sakir ...
> 
> Erdi01



Abwarten ...


----------



## Hugo (22. April 2005)

oh oh....fast wär meion start in schotten ins wasser gefallen...
hatte doch letzte woche probleme mit meiner gabel, also ich heut das ding nochma aufgeschraubt um den ölstand zu überprüfen..schraub das ding wieder zusammen, und was is jetz los...kein druck von über 5 bar möglich  
also ich das ding wieder aufgeschraubt und...wieso is der kolben am oberen ende?...ich das ding reingedrückt aber der kommt wieder hoch   
wo gibts denn sowas....ob die feder drinnen verutscht is??? ne...sowas gibts net    
ich das bike aufn kopf gestellt, den inbus angesetzt kommt mir schon in ner föntäne das öl entgegen      
was n jetz los...alles ausgebaut und siehe da...die kleine endanschlagsfeder im luftkolben gebrochen...ja und?     
scheinbar hat die mir den luftkolben engeritzt....geil, luftkolben fällt fast von allein aus der gabel...so darf das aber nicht sein....wer hat schon n luftkolben daheim rumliegen....ja wer wohl...HUGO  
alten, neuen luftkolben eingebaut, öl rein, zusammen geschraubt und bis jetz hälts...morgen werd ichs testen obs auch im fahrbetrieb hält, wenn nicht hab ich n ernstes problem aber hoffen wir ma das beste


----------



## tboy0709 (22. April 2005)

@ Stammtisch also das Lokal heißt "Hanjer" und ist in Altenstadt Enzheim 3 min von der Autobahn entfernt. Falls mir Maixle sagt wo genau das andere Lokal sein soll kann ich auch mal da nachfragen sobald sich heraus stellt wann die Trikos da sind.

@ Hugo klar wir können jederzeit zusammen fahren bei mir stehen auch vermehrt EB und Krafteinheiten an. Sag einfach bescheid wann und wo Du fahren willst. Ich bin heute mit dem A Fahrer aus meinem Verein gefahren hab den zufällig auf meiner Trainingsrunde getroffen heiß Marc und war letztes Jahr in der ProfiMannschaft von VC war anz lustig mit dem zu fahren.

@ RTFler ja das wär mal nett mit allen zusammen Renner zu fahren    aber ich weiß nicht ob das was wird am 5.5 am 8.5 hab ich Hessenmeisterschaft Straße und dann gibts an dem Termin auch zwei RTFs einmal in Karben und der andere in Rodgau. Ich vermute mal das Erdi den meint in Rodgau der durch den Odenwald führt. 

Man ich bin schon ganz heiß auf Sonntag endlich wieder alle Gesichter sehen und die Rennbekantschaften wieder herstellen die ganzen Leute die man letztes Jahr kennengelernt hat.


----------



## Hugo (22. April 2005)

zusammen krafteinheiten machen is optimal...müssen die dann nur so auslegen dass immer einer von uns kraft kraft macht während der andere sich wieder ausfährt...uaf ner flachen strecke dürft man so den durchschnitt locker 2 km/h drücken

ach...meine AM-classic felgen sind heut gekommen...kanns kaum erwarten den fertigen LRS zu haben


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wer weiss...vielleicht pack ichs ja trotzdem


 
   mud du heim laufe. bzw radln


----------



## Sakir (23. April 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten ...


das stimmt, ich hatte die ganze Woche absolute Schlafstörungen, bin jede Nacht mehrmals schweissgebadet aufgewacht... habe aber gefroren....
ich dencke mal das es durch die, ein bischen verdickte Schilddrüse kam....
im moment gehts wieder einigermassen, sodass ich dencke morgen fahren zu können !

Michael


----------



## Hugo (23. April 2005)

so...nachdem ich die neue kette und die noch zieml. frische kassette montiert hab und das nur ärger gegeben hat weil die kettenblätter zu sehr abgenudelt sind, hab ich die alten wieder aufgeschraubt....
wenn jemand von euch ne idee hat welche kettenblääter was taugen, leicht sind und ws die günstig gibt, nur raus damit
bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich die neuen reifen aufziehn soll oder obs men 2,5jahre alter XLS noch tut  
wetterbericht sagte ja dass es heute nachmittag regnen sollte...aber ich kann kein regen sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (23. April 2005)

Na seit Ihr schon alle im Bett und aufgeregt wegen morgen    Ich futter grad noch paar kekse und dann ab in die Kiste    naja Ihr wisst ja die nacht davor ist nicht so entscheident gut geschlafen sollte man von Freitag auf Samstag haben    

bis morgen früh


----------



## KillerN (23. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> wisst ja die nacht davor ist nicht so entscheident gut geschlafen sollte man von Freitag auf Samstag haben



Oh dann muss ich ja vorteil haben war um 22:30 Uhr in der Kiste und bin erst um 9 Uhr aufgewacht   

Ich geh jetzt auch pennen.

Bis morgen bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter


----------



## puls190 (24. April 2005)

Heute in Suzbach mitgefahren leider nur die 30km Runde da mein Mitfahrer nicht mehr wollte  , für ist es sehr gut gelaufen hätte auch die 60km geschafft und das ist gut zu wissen    leider habe ich niemanden vom Forum erkannt,
ist den überhaupt einer mitgefahren?  


PS: Startkörpergewicht 89Kg


----------



## SteelManni (24. April 2005)

Hallo @ all  
na is denn hier gar nix los 

keine Berichte von Schotten  
Ist denn keiner angekommen  
Wo bleibt die "Rangliste" 

Nur Mut und raus damit!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. April 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> na is denn hier gar nix los
> 
> keine Berichte von Schotten
> ...


 
Okay, dann nehme ich mal all meinen Mut zusammen und geb eine interne nicht offizielle Rangliste preis!


Tboy
Barracuda
Sakir
wein nicht mehr genau glaube erst Google
dann KillerN?
Hoffe das ist jetzt richtig so. Denke mal das es die komplette Liste morgen im Netz gibt!
http://www.bike-challenge.com/
http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms_neu/pdf/Klassement_.pdf

Team Bike-activ Voicezone 1 ist 3. in der Team Wertunn Team 2 13.

Aus fürlicher Bericht folgt, vielleicht später  

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (25. April 2005)

Morsche

ich würde eher mal sagen

1. tboy
2. Barracuda
3. KillerN
4. Sakir
5. mafels
6. Google
.....
999. Hugo abgebrochen   

so siehts besser aus !

Michael


----------



## eDw (25. April 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute in Suzbach mitgefahren leider nur die 30km Runde da mein Mitfahrer nicht mehr wollte  , für ist es sehr gut gelaufen hätte auch die 60km geschafft und das ist gut zu wissen    leider habe ich niemanden vom Forum erkannt,
> ist den überhaupt einer mitgefahren?
> 
> PS: Startkörpergewicht 89Kg



Hi,
hatte ja gesagt, wir sollten einen Treffpunkt und ein Erkennungszeichen ausmachen. Ich bin mit Spessarter gefahren. Es hat soviel Spass gemacht, da sind wir gleich 3 Runden gefahren. Allerdings waren die Runden nur 27 km lang und so kamen wir nur auf 82 km und 1750 Hm. Bis Frammersbach fehlt da noch ein bissi was.

PS: Startkoerpergewicht 95 kg (Spessarter ist auch mein Gewichtsklasse). Ich finde man sollte die Altersklassen abschaffen und die Zeit mit dem BMI muliplizieren!      

Glueckwunsch an alle Schottenteilnehmer!


----------



## KillerN (25. April 2005)

Ich war 2min hinter dir im Ziel angekommen Barracuda !   

Sakirs Rangliste ist korrekt (!).   

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (25. April 2005)

Moin allerseits,

Marathonberichte scheinen ja aus der Mode gekommen zu sein. Egal...einen kleine gibts von mir . Vorab aber mal die Ergebisse laut Liste der Homepage:

298 Teilnehmer sind bei der Kurzstrecke insgesamt ins Ziel gekommen:

Platz 21 tboy in 1.50.45 (Herren, 11. von insgesamt 57)
99. Barracuda in 2.13.28 (Sen. I, 30. von insgesamt 102)
116. KillerN ?? (ob ich da den richtigen rausgesucht hab ?) 2.15.40 (Herren 34.)
162. Sakir in 2.27.10 (Sen.I 58.)
198. mafels in 2.35.32 (Sen.I 71.)
212. Google in 2.39.10 (Sen.I 75.)

Mal abgesehen von tboy und barracudda hat es keiner in seiner Altersklasse geschafft im Schnitt, geschweige denn besser als der Schnitt zu sein. Das ist jetzt überhaupt keine Kritik, sondern zeigt mal wieder, daß in Schotten die Fitness/Qualität der Teilnehmer sehr hoch ist. Ist ja einigen mal wieder aufgefallen wieviel durchtrainierte Beinchen dort angetreten sind. mafels und ich waren unter anderem überrascht, daß wir in unserem hohen Alter   nicht schon bei den Sen. II antreten durften..Komische Einteilung: 1965 - 1975   Na ja, in Frammerbach ists anders eingeteilt und nächstes Jahr wirds auch in Schotten so sein.

*Schade, ich war der Einzige der sich unter Touren rund um Hanau angemeldet hat *  


Jetzt noch ein kleiner Bericht aus meiner Sicht:

Ich fand den Schottenmarathon wieder gut organisiert, das Begrüßungspack war im Gegensatz zu anderen Veranstaltern nicht schlecht. Ein Powerbarriegel und ein Schwalbe Ersatzschlauch waren dabei, was ich gut brauchen kann  

Ich freute mich, daß ich nicht wie letztes Jahr wegen eines technischen Defekts ausfiel. So durfte ich auch mal die zweite Hälfte der Strecke kennen lernen und muß sagen, daß doch ein paar nette Trails dabei waren. 2,3 mal bin ich lieber abgestiegen, bevor mein Rad gebockt hätt 

Am Anfang des Maras gehts ja erst mal 500 Höhenmeter am Stück hoch. Eigentlich wollt ich das gemäßigt angehen, schließlich bin ich die kompletten 11 Km hochzus ausnahmslos mit einem Puls zwischen 175 - 185 gefahren (Ja, hatte den Pulsmesser doch dabei  ). Eigentlich wollt ich erst mal unter 170 bleiben, aber da wär ich überhaupt nicht mehr im Feld mitgefahren, wo ich eh schon beim Start ziemlich weit hinten stand....Ich fühlte mich recht wohl und dachte: "Letztes Jahr hast Du Dich an gleicher Stelle schlechter gefühlt...also dran bleiben..."

Das ganze Rennen fuhr ich fast nur 170 Schläge aufwärts. Hochzus sah ich immer einen Wert über 175, selbst bei den meisten Downhills hatte ich noch 170. Hat mich echt gewundert, daß ich das über das ganze Rennen aushalten konnte.

Bei Km 38 als ich die vorletzte Steigung mit 100 Höhenmeter in Angriff nahm, ereilten mich meine schon bekannten Krämpfe, die aber im Gegensatz zu letzten Jahr später kamen und nicht so intensiv waren.....

Bereits am Anfang des Rennens war ich fast schon so positioniert wie ich ins Ziel kam...In der zweiten Hälfte hab ich dann noch ein paar Plätze gut machen können.

Jedenfalls war ich froh mitgefahren zu sein. So ein Rennen motiviert und macht wieder Lust auf mehr. Ich hoff, daß ich bis Frammersbach wieder so fitt bin, daß es mit den Platzierungkämpfen zwischen Ippie, mafels und mir spannend wird  Und diesmal bitte keine Abkürzungen nehmen   

Auch mit meinem Ziel in Frammersbach unter 3:30 zu fahren wirds kein Zuckerschlecken. Zwar wäre ich, wenn man mein Schottenergebnis hochrechnet, in 3.31.00 - 3.36.00 im Ziel gewesen....aber nicht mit meiner jetzigen Fitness und Ausdauer. Und ob ich die in 2 Monaten so weit ausbauen kann, daß ich 1 Stunde länger die Geschwindigkeit halten, gar einen Wink verbessern kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich hoff das mein Kilometerschrubben nicht ganz für die Katz war nur weils für 2,5  Monate mal nicht so gut gelaufen ist. Schaun mehr mal.

So und jetzt hoffentlich noch die anderen   

@[email protected] Bist Du Biblis oder Sulzbach gefahren ? Du bist mir noch ne Antwort schuldig   

Ist ausser puls190 niemand mehr Sulzbach gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (25. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> ich würde eher mal sagen
> 
> ...


 
Ich muß wohl beim nächsten Stammtisch mal mein Nickname und Gesichts gedächnis etwas auf Fordermann bringen. Nichts für ungut, Sorry. 
Das wollte ich noch gesagt haben bevor ich die nächste Stunde mit Google's Roman beschäftigt bin


----------



## Google (25. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ......bevor ich die nächste Stunde mit Google's Roman beschäftigt bin


Also lassen oder wie meinst Du das ??

Edit: Hab grad mal geschaut, wie wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind. Ippie brauchte etwa 2.25.00, 2.26.00. Auf dem Level fur ich bis zum Kettenriss auch noch mit. Und jetzt 2.39 ??


----------



## Andreas (25. April 2005)

Ich war am Sonntag nicht in Sulzbach. Ich hatte Samstag eine lange harte Tour (musste mein neues GPS mal ausgiebig testen) und bin am Sonntag nur noch Grundlage gefahren. Fuer nur eine Runde lohnt sich der  40 km Anfahrtsweg mit dem Auto nach Sulzbach fuer mich nicht.


----------



## KillerN (25. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 116. KillerN ?? (ob ich da den richtigen rausgesucht hab ?) 2.15.40 (Herren 34.)



Jo, hast den richtigen rausgesucht 

Aber was meinst du denn mit im Schnitt gefahren ?

Ich fand ich war ganz gut dabei für meinen ersten Marathon, bei CC hätte ich sicher nett so gut abgeschnitten


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also lassen oder wie meinst Du das ??
> 
> Edit: Hab grad mal geschaut, wie wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind. Ippie brauchte etwa 2.25.00, 2.26.00. Auf dem Level fur ich bis zum Kettenriss auch noch mit. Und jetzt 2.39 ??


 
nein, ist schon gut so. ich wollte nur schnell eine Antwort geben! Bevor ich mich in deinen Artikel vertiefe  

Fand ihn übrigens sehr gut, hat mich sehr auf gebaut   Danke

Schnitt = hälfte ? oder

Ciao


----------



## Google (25. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ist schon gut so. ich wollte nur schnell eine Antwort geben! Bevor ich mich in deinen Artikel vertiefe
> 
> Fand ihn übrigens sehr gut, hat mich sehr auf gebaut   Danke
> 
> ...


Ach so......Bitte....Schnitt = Durchschnitt, also Häfte = Yes ! 

@[email protected] Klar ! Super Leistung   Das wird noch besser !! Dran bleiben !!

Ach...Ich bin so motiviert ! Freu mich schon aufs morgige Biken   (wenns net regnet  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Bist Du Biblis oder Sulzbach gefahren ? Du bist mir noch ne Antwort schuldig   ?


auf welche Antwort wartest Du  

Nee ... bin weder noch gefahren, konnte nicht. Außerdem habe ich im Gegensatz zu Dir im Moment überhaupt keine Motivation  

Und zu allem Überfluß is mir am SA auch noch ein LCD-TV ins Wohnzimmer geflattert, dehn es erst mal zu erkunden gilt. Das ist erstmal wichtiger als radl  ... Is schon ne cool Sache das Forum auf nem 32zöller  

@Atlantis ... sind wir heut abend wieder komplett  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (25. April 2005)

Danke Google sehr schöner Bericht hat richtig Spass gemacht zu lesen echt klasse !!!

Melde dich mal wann du bei deiner Grundlage mal wieder in Mainflingen vorbeikommst vielleicht schlies ich mich an.

Auch von mir Glückwunsch für die tollen Leistungen an alle Schottenfahrer


PS: da seh ich mit meiner 1 Sulzbachrunde recht alt aus, aber aller Anfang ist schwer ich hoffe ihr lasst mich trotzdem weiter hier posten


----------



## Google (25. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> auf welche Antwort wartest Du


 Guckst Du hier 

Ich brauch Input für meine Haxen !! Bald weiß ich mehr obs diese Woche etwas mit meinem Renner wird....

@[email protected] Wenn Du willst morsche...


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du hier
> 
> Ich brauch Input für meine Haxen !! Bald weiß ich mehr obs diese Woche etwas mit meinem Renner wird....
> 
> @[email protected] Wenn Du willst morsche...


hmmm ... wohl überlesen.

Also RTFs starten zwischen (7)8 - 10 Uhr. Ich denke wir werden uns um 8 hier in Dietzenbach treffen und gemächlich nach Rodgau-Jügesheim rüberrollen. Oder dort treffen am Startstempel zwischen 8:30 - 8:45. Werd wenns soweit ist nochmal posten.

Am 30.04. wollte @[email protected] von DA nach Heidelberg mit dem MTB und mim Zug zurück. Da hab ich vor mitzufahren. Am 01.05. auch mim MTB hoch in den Taunus an die STrecke. Aber zu den beiden Touren muß @[email protected] nochmal was sagen/schreiben.

Aber wenn ich da mit will muß erst meine Motivation wieder zurück kommen. Sonst kann ichs gleich knicken.

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (25. April 2005)

Fährt jetzt sonst gar keiner am Sonntag beim Henninger Turm mit?   

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die 55km-Strecke unter die Räder nehmen und schauen, nicht zu stürzen und eine (für mich) gute Zeit zu fahren.

Viele Grüsse
Sonja


----------



## tboy0709 (25. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad mal geschaut, wie wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind. Ippie brauchte etwa 2.25.00, 2.26.00. Auf dem Level fur ich bis zum Kettenriss auch noch mit. Und jetzt 2.39 ??



Darüber würde ich mir mal keinen allzu großen Kopf machen schließlich war diesmal die Strecke schlammiger und ein wenig geändert am Schluß, die Kurvigen Trailpassagen (ehemalige CC Strecke) und der veränderte Schluß machen bestimmt auch nochmal min. 2 min Unterschied aus.
Auch die Top Leute auf der Langstrecke haben deutlich länger gebraucht als letztes Jahr.


So nun aber mal zu meinem Bericht:

Also für mich isses ja dann doch ganz gut gelaufen oder zumindest bin ich recht zufrieden mit meiner Leistung (in Hinsicht auf die Zwangspause wegen Bruch im Dezember bis fast mitte Febuar).
Tja die Woche vor dem Marathon war schon sehr hart wir arbeiten grad in der Kaserne und stemmen da alte Bäder raus der ganze Schutt dann raus aufn LKW (alles in 20Liter Eimern). Das Gebäude ist zudem auch noch fünf Stockwerke hoch, Ich weiß gar nicht wieviel 100mal ich da rauf und runter mit vollen Eimer gerannt bin. Um mal ne kleine Vorstellung zu bekommen wir haben da insgesamt über die Woche 12 Tonnen Schutt in Eimern runter geschafft. 
Tja und dann am Abends noch das hart Training das ich zudem auch noch auserplanmäsig um einen Tag nach hinter verschieben musste wegen dem sau verregneten Tag am Dienstag. So das ich also erst Mittwoch Donnerstag Freitag fahren konnte mit vielen EB und Kraft Einheiten und auch noch Sprinteinheiten. Am Samstag hab ich dann auf die Vorbelastung verzichtet und mich geschont, so hab mich am Sonntag Morgen auch recht fitt und gut gefühlt.

Google hats ja schon geschrieben gleich nach dem Start gehts erstmal 500hm aufwärst also 9 oder 11 km (weiß grad nicht genau) und da sich bei nem Wettkampf keiner was schenkt gehts da nicht im Schneckentempo sondern gleich Vollgas hoch. Bis zur hälfte des Anstiegs konnt ich mich noch im Spitzenfeld halten aber das Tempo war einfach zu hart als das ich es bis oben hätte halten können aber ganz schnell ist die Gruppe vorne dann auch auseinander gefallen. Den halben Anstieg hab ich gedacht "Oh man was tust Du Dir da schon wieder an" ich hab dedacht fall jetzt einfach um mit dem Rad und bleib liegen so zu waren meine Beine zu dem Zeitpunkt. Dort hatte ich also enthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt sofot auf zu geben hab mir dann aber gedacht das kannst nicht gleich machen und die anderen müssen sich schließlich auch quälen. Doch kaum war ich oben angekommen ist der Knoten geplatzt die Beine Waren auf einmal frei und es ist lockerer gelaufen. Bei der ersten Abfahrt hat sich dann auch ein Grüppchen gefunden von zuerst Vier Mann später drei und kurz vor Schluß ca 5 km ist die Gruppe dann auseinander geplatzt und jeder für sich gefahren, wobei ich aus der Gruppe als zweiter hervorgeangen bin und am ende die beiden andere doch noch Distanzieren konnte. 
Wir vier haben sehr gut harmoniert und uns regelmäßig auf den Flachstücken beim Windschatten abgewechselt (BKreisel gefahren) und so einige andere Fahrer noch eingeholt. Auch bei den Anstiegen sind wir recht gut zusammen geblieben. Mein Vorteil war sicherlich auch das ich die Strecke vorher abgefahren bin und die Markanten Punkte kannte und wußte am Ende dann genau wo ich attakieren musste und Tempo fahren konnte. 
Zum Ende hab ich dann noch nen richtigen Sprint gegen nen anderen gefahren aus dem ich dann auch noch als Gewinner heraus gekommen bin.
Der hatte bei der letzten Abfahrt nicht mehr nach hinten aufgepasst so das ich mich quasie von hinten heran pirschen konnte und als er es merkte hatte ich schon zuviel speed drauf hab dann um ne halbe Radlänge gewonnen  
  

So das wars die Ergebnisse wisst Ihr ja schon. Cool das wirs mit dem Team (wo die drei schnellsten Fahrer gewertet wurden) auf dem Dritten platzt gelandet sind.


----------



## Hugo (25. April 2005)

nachdem ich schon vermisst wurde will ich auch ma schnell was sagen...
die schottener mögen mich nicht...nachdem sie mich letztes jahr shcon nicht im ranking hatten weil sie aus meiner 192 ne 197 gemacht haben   haben sie mich dieses jahr auch vergessen was wohl daran liegt dass ich nach der ersten runde raus bin weil einfach nix ging....dacht ich zumindest...seis drum
also ich hab für meine erste und leider auch letzte runde 2:05 gebraucht...hab fleissig fehleranalyse betrieben und weiss inzw. worans gelegen hat....wird mir zukünftig so schnell nicht mehr passier  

das sch*** wetter hat auch sein gutes....ab morgen wird wieder rolle gefahrn, und auf der rolle trainiert man gezielter  
@tboy...hast du ne webcam? dann könnt man videokonferenz machen


----------



## Sakir (25. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch Input für meine Haxen !!


hee hee, habt ihr im Büro gerade die 3te Flasche Sekt gekillt ?    

hier auch mal ein kleiner Bericht von mir !

für mich lief es nicht ganz so gut, wie es wohl hätte laufen können !
irgendwie bin ich nicht in Form gewesen und habe auch bestimmt irgend eine Krankheit in mir, die nicht raus und/oder weg will.... ich habe letzte Woche schon kaum geschlafen und bin Nachts mehrmals schweissgebadet aufgewacht ! ! ! 
naja was solls, schwamm drüber.
Mir hat der Marathon sehr viel Spass gemacht, war mal ein ganz neues Gefühl...   
Der Anstieg war halt am Anfang etwas hart aber danach lief es super, habe etliche Fahrer überholt, besonders bei den 2-3 Trail passagen, wo doch erstaunlicher weise sehr viel geschoben haben ( ich bin kein einziges mal vom Bike runter),  die eine steile Passage war eher was für den Kopf    wenn man mal unten war, war es doch sehr leicht *g*

Ich bin schon gespannt auf Frammersbach, wie es wohl da abläuft   

@Barracuda_de, Googel, tboy0709, Hugo, etc. :  auf einmal wart ihr alles am Sonntag verschwunden, ich bin dann nochmal mit Jans über den Platz.. keiner mehr da...  

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (25. April 2005)

Also ich war noch fast bis zum Ende da wie Du auch auf dem einem Bild sehen kannst   

Ich hab bei der Verlosung auch noch nen Sattel gewonnen der sieht sowas von ******* aus das ich den warscheinlich nicht mla bei ebay los bekomme  oder hat jemand intresse an nem Storck Sattel in Deutschland Farben


----------



## KillerN (25. April 2005)

tboy, kannste mir maln Foto von dem Sattel schicken, den nehm ich dir vielleicht ab   

So mal zu meinem Rennbericht:

Obwohl ich 10min vor Startbeginn in die Startaufstellung bin, musste ich mich fast ganz Hinten anstellen, was mir mal gar nicht gefiel.
Vom Start an hieß es also aufholen. Leider hing es noch bissle in der Stadt, aber am Berg konnte man dann richtig Plätze gut machen.
Ich hatte mir vorgenommen weit nach vorne zu fahren um nicht in eine verstopfung zu gelangen, als es in die Trails ging und es eng wurde. Leider aber hatte ich ein Tandem Team vor mir, was sich dann auch noch voll hingelegt hat, dann hieß es absteigen, an den jungs vorbei und weiter. 

Nach dem ersten langen Anstieg hatte ich schätzungsweise 80-100 Fahrer überholt, hatte aber keine Ahnung wieviele da jetzt noch vor mir fahren und wie weit die "Gruppen" weg sind. 

Aber insgeheim habe  ich gebetet das mein Schlauch hält, denn ich hatte keinen Ersatz bei mir (und geflickt wurde öfters mal !)   

Die technischen Abfahrten liefen reibungslos, musste aber einmal runter, da mitten in der Steigung repariert wurde   

Nach längerem Fahren hatte ich Sichtkontakt zu einem größeren Pulk mit Fahrern und wollte unbedingt aufschließen, da ich aber bis dato meißt mit Fahrern hinter mir fahren musste, konnte ich mir keine Pause gönnen und ließ mir nur ein Wasser reichen, was mich dann eher zum rumhusten brachte.

An einem langen Anstieg den ich schon kannte, konnte ich zur besagten Gruppe aufschließen und mich auch gleich mittig positionieren.

Sämtliche Abfahrten und leichtere Anstiege gegen Ende konnte ich mit 2-3 Fahrern bewältigen, wobei ich meißt an deren Hinterrad klebte um Kraft zu sparen. Da vor mir ein Fahrer aus meiner Klasse war wollte ich gegen Ende nochmal kräftig antreten und dann ins Dorf fliegen.

Leider aber musste ich wegen einem Mädel absteigen und kam nicht schnell genug wieder in die Klickies und weg waren sie   
Wenigstens konnte ich dann einen anderen "Herr" noch einfangen bei dem es ziemlich gerasselt hat. 

Alles in allem ganz ok, wäre aber lieber viel weiter vorne gestartet, hätte dadurch sicher besseren Kontakt zu gleich- starken Fahrern gehabt und wäre so wohl weiter vorne gelandet.

Naja was solls, das war nicht der letzte Marathon, beim nächsten Mal weiß ich was ich besser machen kann.

Grüße

Jens

P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (25. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @highflyhahn: unser level hängt immer davon ab wer mitfährt aber im allgemeinen würde ich sagen "mittel" die touren bei nidderau kommen auf grund eines fehlenden guides (hallo christian  ) eher selten zustande. aber im thread siehste ja immer wo gefahren wird und du kannst dich ja gern mal anschliessen.



Oh Mann, da habe ich aber lange geschlafen  - immerhin fünf Tage bis zu meiner Reaktion. Also bei Gelegenheit gerne Mal wieder. Am kommenden Wochenende allerdings nicht, da Rebecca da ja (Hallo Martina!!) ihren Anfänger-Technik-Kurs im Taunus fahren wird. Sollen wir uns deswegen noch mal abstimmen?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2005)

schöne Berichte  

@BlackTrek ... ich fahr auch nicht "Jedermann Henninger" Habs mir mal wieder überlegt. Ich sehs nicht ein 38 Euronen dafür zu zahlen um nur auf der "Strecke" zu fahren. Sonst gibts nix dafür  Werd wohl an die Strecke fahren und ein bissl Profs guggen.

Falls Du noch Windschatten suchst gugg mal bei den Ritzels vorbei. Die freuen sich über jeden Wagon auf der Sprintstrecke  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (26. April 2005)

Morsche allerseits,

Na, da gabs ja noch einige Maraberichte  Danke ! Immer wieder eine spannende Lektüre.

Am meisten bin ich natürlich auf tboy stolz  Herzlichen Glückwunsch   

*Zu Deinem Deutschlandsattel* ​


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> hee hee, habt ihr im Büro gerade die 3te Flasche Sekt gekillt ?


Schalt mal Deinen Erklärmodus an...Ich kapier nix 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Barracuda_de, Googel, tboy0709, Hugo, etc. :  auf einmal wart ihr alles am Sonntag verschwunden, ich bin dann nochmal mit Jans über den Platz.. keiner mehr da...  Michael


Wie sich das gehört, hab ich mich brav von allen mit festen Händedruck verabschiedet. Nur Dich und KillerN habe ich nirgendwo audfindig machen können. Habe mich eigentlich immer nur auufem Festplatz rumgedrückt..





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem ersten langen Anstieg hatte ich schätzungsweise 80-100 Fahrer überholt, hatte aber keine Ahnung wieviele da jetzt noch vor mir fahren und wie weit die "Gruppen" weg sind.


Gut das ich nicht "vorne" stand. Sonst hätte ich bereichtet:" nach dem ersten langen Anstieg haben mich circa 150 bis 200 Fahrer überholt" Pffft...nochmal Glück gehabt.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also RTFs starten zwischen (7)8 - 10 Uhr. Ich denke wir werden uns um 8 hier in Dietzenbach treffen und gemächlich nach Rodgau-Jügesheim rüberrollen. Oder dort treffen am Startstempel zwischen 8:30 - 8:45. Werd wenns soweit ist nochmal posten.


MEIN RR IST FERTIG   SIEHT EINFACH NUR SUUPER AUS !! Fotos folgen. Wieviel Pixel sind eigentlich fürs Fotoalbum geeignet ?
@[email protected] Wegen der RTF am 05.05.05..Wieviel KM/HM ? Wenn ich in etwa weiß wie lange es dauert kann ich unsere Familientour evtl. zeitlich noch ein bisschen nach hinten schieben...Du verstehst 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Am 30.04. wollte @[email protected] von DA nach Heidelberg mit dem MTB und mim Zug zurück. Da hab ich vor mitzufahren. Am 01.05. auch mim MTB hoch in den Taunus an die STrecke. Aber zu den beiden Touren muß @[email protected] nochmal was sagen/schreiben.
> Aber wenn ich da mit will muß erst meine Motivation wieder zurück kommen. Sonst kann ichs gleich knicken.


Also die Samstagstour würd mich evtl. interessieren falls ich mit darf..Kommt aber ein bisschen auf die HM drauf an und in welchen Tempo Ihr fahren wollt  

@[email protected] Kannste mal berichten ?? Wie lang ist die Tour, wieviel HM und wann wären wir in etwa wieder daheim ? Danke  Der Wettertrend ist positiv.
@[email protected] Dich net so hängen  

Und ne Frage an Alle am Rande: Kennt jemand ne schöne Asphaltstrecke in meiner näheren Umgebung, damit ich jetzt auch mal mein RR ausführen kann ?? Ich Danke Euch


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wegen der RTF am 05.05.05..Wieviel KM/HM ? Wenn ich in etwa weiß wie lange es dauert kann ich unsere Familientour evtl. zeitlich noch ein bisschen nach hinten schieben...Du verstehst


also das kannst Du Dir ja aussuchen. Es werden angeboten und sind ausgeschildert 41/74/115/152 Km. Je mehr KM desto mehr HM stehen an. Du kannst auch unterwegs es Dir noch überlegen und ggff. auf die kürzere Strecke wechseln falls Du merkst, dass es Dir zeitlich zu eng wird. 

Ich habe die 152KM 1300 HM im Auge. Wirste schon 5-6 Std. Fahrzeit für rechnen müssen.

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (26. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Am 30.04. wollte @[email protected] von DA nach Heidelberg mit dem MTB und mim Zug zurück. Da hab ich vor mitzufahren. Am 01.05. auch mim MTB hoch in den Taunus an die STrecke. Aber zu den beiden Touren muß @[email protected] nochmal was sagen/schreiben.
> 
> Erdi01



Hi die Tour am Samstag wollte ich eigentlich nicht offiziell machen,
das es eine Trekking-Trainingstour mir einem Arbeitskollegen ist. 
Wer Lust hat kann aber selbstverstaendlich mitfahren. Es sollte aber keine zu grosse Gruppe werden und es ist die Frage ob wir es bis Heidelberg schaffen (ca. 80 km und 2400 hm) -haengt auch ein wenig vom Trainingszustand meines Kollegen ab. 
Gestartet wird in Darmstadt-Eberstadt. 

Wegen Sonntag: Ich bin vor zwei Jahren mal ab Hohemark im Taunus etwas rumgekurvt und habe zu bestimmten Zeiten immer an der Biltalhoehe vorbeigeschaut und mir das Henniger Rennen angesehen. Dort kommen die Fahrer dreimal bergauf vorbei.

Man koennte natuerlich auch eine Grundlagentour daraus machen, von zu Hause starten und nicht allzutief in den Taunus fahren.

Den Schottener Marathonis noch einen Glueckwunsch zur guten Leistung. Sehr schoene Berichte habt ihr da geschrieben.


----------



## Google (26. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi die Tour am Samstag wollte ich eigentlich nicht offiziell machen, da es eine Trekking-Trainingstour mir einem Arbeitskollegen ist.


Ach so...Sorry wußt ich nicht.....soviel HM wollt ich aber eh noch nicht fahren...Viel Spass beim Schwitzen  

@[email protected] Am 05.05. werd ich dann mal die 115 er Strecke ins Visier nehmen und daheim schon mal abchecken  Ich berichte...

*@[email protected] * Wie siehts am Samstag mit ner längeren Tour aus ?? RR oder MTB ist mir egal   Vielleicht nicht mit ganz soviel Höhenmetern ?? Vulkanradweg dürfte Samstags ganz gut zu fahren sein. Bin flexibel und nicht ortsgebunden


----------



## Ippie (26. April 2005)

Halo zusammen,

heute melde ich mch das letzte mal aus Schlamerika. Morgen um 3:40 Uhr Ortszeit geht der Flieger und mogen abend bin ich wieder im Lande.

Glückwunsch an alle Marathonis. Das waren wieder schöne Berichte und ich kann mich in viele Rennsituationen reindenken. Ich bin auch schon ganz heiß und freue mich auf die nächsten Events.

[email protected] was gibt es Neues vom Halbmarathon? 

Mit dem WE sieht esbei mir nicht so gut aus. Sonntag ist ja schon der Taunus vorgemekt und am Samstag darf ich Tapezieren und weitere Tätigkeiten absolvieren.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Hugo (26. April 2005)

soooo...grad nochma 1,5std. rolle gefahrn...bissi was für die kraft gemacht, morgen früh gehts 1,5std. schwimmen, abends dann ne stunde laufen, donnerstag hab ich frei, entsprechend steht biken an, freitag ruhetag...also vielleicht, wenns wetter gut is mach ich ne kb einheit zur uni und zurück und samstag/sonntag würd ich dann vorschlagen ne sportive rennradtour und eine sportive mtb-tour zu machen...jemand lust und laune?


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. April 2005)

An alle Fusion Fahrer hier im Thread!!!! <- und das sind nicht wenige  

Fusion hat jetzt seine eigene Herstellerseite im IBC

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=158

Ich bin der Meinung  

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (27. April 2005)

@ Hugo Falls Du Deine Knielinge vermisst die liegen bei mir hasste vergessen am Sonntag.
Was das fahren angeht am Wochenende also ich bin für langes fahren zu haben Samstag Sonntag stehen aber bei mir G1 Einheiten aufm Plan was aber nicht heisen soll das langsam gefahren wird mein Schnitt ist wieder auf beachtlichen 30-33 je nach Wetter    also Du siehst es wird wieder bei mir streng Dich an wenn Du mich doch noch Schlagen willst   
Am Sonntag ist in Rosbach (Friedberg) nen RTF 115km ich könnte da von zu hause hin fahren. Aber am Sonntag is ja der 01 MAi also da gibts quasi ne Menge zu machen da is ja auch HenningerTurm und dann die ganzen anderen Sachen die man machen kann. Also wenn ich fahre ok ich werde ganz sicher fahren aber dann doch eher schon ziemlich früh. Wie siehts denn am Samstag bei Dir aus. 

Äuser Dich mal wegen fahren, das ist aber auch an alle anderen gerichtet was steht denn bei euch so an was ist geplant


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. April 2005)

da will ich halt auch mal.

nach dem hugo und ich in schotten einen guten Parkplatz gefunden hatten. ging es erst mla zu tboy und dann die startnummern hollen.

danach habe ich mich dann so langsam ausgeh fertig gemacht. ging es mit dem warmfahren los, erst alleine dann mit ein paar teamkollegen. so gegen 10:10 machte ich mich auf zum auto um die überflüssigen klamotten im auto zuverstauen.

ich rollte ziel strebig zu tboy, der sich die erste startreihe hinter der absperrung zu den lizenzfahrern ausgesucht hatte  

nach einer wundervollen ansprache des veranstallters :kotz: viel dann endlich der startschuss zum ersten rennen der saison. nach einer kleinen neutralen runde durch schotten, ging es bergauf zum höchsten Vulkan Hessens. wie google schon geschrieben hat wurden hier dann die ersten plazierungen klar gemacht!
in einem singeltrail mußte ich wegen einem mitstreiter der irgend wie seine klickis nich fand vom rad. nach einer kleinen nettigkeit   zu dem kollegen ginges im laufschritt weiter und dann wieder aufs rad und weiter berg an. da mir der besagte kollege nicht von der seite wich hab ich micht erst mal entschuldgt und bin dann mit ihm fasst das ganze restliche rennen zusammen gefahren. so spielt das renn leben  . nach einer sehr kurzweiligen stunde waren wir dann 500 hm weiter oben. nach einem kleinem flach stück kam die abfahrt, die ein klein wenig über windung kostete   aber sehr schön war genau wie die anderen die da noch kammen von dem kaliber. dann ging es immer wieder berg auf berg ab. am anstieg zum bilstein mußte ich etwas knappern aber da war ich nicht der einzige, sollte keine plätze gekostet haben   danach habe ich mir erst mal ein gel gegönnt und weiter gings mit vollgas. auf der abfahrt zur CC strecke musste noch ein ca. 100m vor mir fahrender dran glauben, mit genug speed bin ich an ihm vor bei und auf der CC strecke hab ich dann auch noch den fahrer vom radsport könig ein gehollt mit dem ich vorher lange zusammen gefahren bin. die arme Sau ist aus den klickis gerutscht und hat sich seine e..r angeschlagen. des einen leid des anderen freud. das letzte stück zum ziel ging in zeitfahr marnier durch die abstell zäune ins ziel. auf der zielgraden dann noch die an kündigung von sven da kommt achim zeller vom bike aktiv voicezone team. danke sven, bis zu dem zeit punkt wusste ich noch nicht das ich für dein team fahre   bin sonst immer nur für günter gefahren weil der so ein netter kerl ist  

aber es ist schon schön wenn man ein team hat und soviele bekannte im ziel  

freu mich schon auf das nächste rennen, jetzt muß ich nur noch eins finden wo ich nicht grade im urlaub bin. ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch der keiler!

hoffe der bericht ist ok.  

ciao


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. April 2005)

hier gibts fotos http://www.bike-challenge.com/index.php?fotos tboy, google und hugo habe ich schon gesehen!


----------



## Hugo (28. April 2005)

hab mich schon auf 3 bildern entdeckt  

@tboay
also wie gesagt bin ich am wochenende auch für längeres zu haben....bin gestern rolle gefahrn, intervalle gemacht, hab heut bergtraining gemacht(engländer) und werd morgen nochma ne einheit kraftbetont machen, danach dann am freitag n tag ruhe und am wochenende dann wieder lockere ga einheiten....30-33 hört sich ganz gut an wenn das streckenprofil einigermassen flach is....nicht wie letztes jahr bei der ersten tour..."jaja die is flach" und nach 110km hatten wir dann 2000hm  

die vermissten knielinge sind mir noch ga net aufgefallen.,...aber gut dass dus mir sagst  

@tboy
hast du vor samstag abend was zu machen?(tanz ind en mai oder sowas eben) weil bei mir siehts eher düster aus dieses jahr, von daher wär mir früh zieml. recht weil dann wohl auch die strassen entspr. leer sind


----------



## Ippie (28. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie Ihr seht ist meine Onlinezeit wieder Europäisch. Ich bin wieder da und die Arbeit hat mich auch gleich wieder.

Mit der WE-Planung muß ich nochmal schauen

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Andreas (28. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie Ihr seht ist meine Onlinezeit wieder Europäisch. Ich bin wieder da und die Arbeit hat mich auch gleich wieder.
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,

welcome back. Hast Du etwa keinen jet lag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (28. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Nein es geht. Dadurch der Flug schon um 3:40 Uhr Ortszeit losging und ich schon um 1:00 Uhr am Flughafen war, ist der Rhythmus eh schon hin. Gestern abend war ich um 21:30 Uhr Zuhause und bin auch gleich ins Bett. Und schon hat sich das mit dem Jet-lag erledigt. Und ich fühle mich bis jetzt gut und nicht so müde.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (28. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich schon auf 3 bildern entdeckt
> 
> @tboay
> also wie gesagt bin ich am wochenende auch für längeres zu haben....bin gestern rolle gefahrn, intervalle gemacht, hab heut bergtraining gemacht(engländer) und werd morgen nochma ne einheit kraftbetont machen, danach dann am freitag n tag ruhe und am wochenende dann wieder lockere ga einheiten....30-33 hört sich ganz gut an wenn das streckenprofil einigermassen flach is....nicht wie letztes jahr bei der ersten tour..."jaja die is flach" und nach 110km hatten wir dann 2000hm
> ...



Ne hab auch nichts vor am Samstag abend also wir können früh starten. Rate mal wen ich heute auf meiner Trainingsrunde getroffen hab und ein Stück weit mit denen gefahren bin. Den Marco K. den Sven Bauer (Profi GS3) und noch ein andere Lizensfahren (weiß den Namen schon nicht mehr weißt ja mit Namen hab ichs net so  ) is schon lustig wenn man so die Vereinsklamotten an hat wen man da so trifft und von wem man da so alles mit Respekt angeschaut und gegrüßt wird. Hab dann auch noch paar von Ganz Immun Team gesehen.

Also schlag mal ne Uhrzeit vor wegen Samstag und Sonntag fahren morgen hab ich Ruhetag wenn mein LRS da sind hol ich die morgen und Reifen.  
Cool die Bilder hab mich gleich mal aufm Podest beäugt


----------



## SteelManni (28. April 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

ich bin jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen die ganzen Berichte
von Schotten nach zu lesen.  

Wenn ich das alles so lese, so wäre ich doch auch gerne dabei
gewesen!  

Habe das Wochenende aber leider bei meinem Arbeitgeber verbracht.  
Noch nicht mal für Sulzbach oder ne andere kleine Runde hats gereicht!  

Tolle Berichte kann ich nur sagen, und Eure Platzierungen sind auch 
nicht von schlechten eltern! 

Die Zeit von tboy lässt ahnen was er dieses Jahr noch alles reißen kann! 

Aber auch barracuda war gut unterwegs!  
Bei einem Schnitt über 20km/h zieh ich nur den Hut!

Aber ich konnte mich ja selbst schon von Deinem guten 
Trainingzustand überzeugen. 
Ich denke auch das ich den Fahrer vom Radsport König kenne
von dem Du geschrieben hast!
Er fährt für den RV Mömbris in der Senioren wertung und ist
recht gut drauf! 

Ich werde mein Training jetzt auf Frammersbach konzentrieren,
nur schade, das dies mein erster Mara dieses Jahr sein wird!

Diesen Mittwoch war ich mal wieder mit meinem Kona unterwegs,
und ich muß sagen, ich kann's noch fahren  
In Sachen Vortrieb ist' und bleib's eine Nummer für sich! 

Am Samstag muss ich mal wieder eine ausgedehnte Runde biken,
sonst dreh ich am Rad!

welcome back Volker.  

Bis die Tage
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Hugo (28. April 2005)

der fahrer vom radsportkönig der in der rv mömbris is is nich zufällig der kurt poullie?
bei den ganzen rädern die der im keller stehn hat hat der ga keine berechtigung nicht gut zu sein..aber das rad seine frau is das schönste von denen  

@tboy
dann machen wirs offiziell, um 9uhr in nieder-roden (samstag und sonntag)
aber ich hab keine ahnung wo wir hinfahrn könnten, du wolltest ja nochma aufn engländer, aber viel mehr fällt mir dann so spontan auch nicht ein.
kenn mich halt im hessischen ga nicht aus, und in dem teil von bayern auch nur bedingt


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> der fahrer vom radsportkönig der in der rv mömbris is is nich zufällig der kurt poullie?


 
Ne war nicht der Kurt, war der Thomas Kral der da sich sein allerheiligstes gestossen hat! 
Kurt ist dieses mal Gott sei dank nach mir ins Ziel gekommen und ich habe ihn auch die gaze Zeit auf der Stecke nicht gesehen! Beim letzten Rennen in Rossbach war er noch vor mir, da hab ich ihn in jeder Downhill passage eingeholt und in den Uphills hat er sich wieder aus dem Staub bzw. Matsch gemacht  

@Steelmanni, ich fahre morgen mittag mit Lars eine Runde sollen wir dich in Kahl auf sammeln, kannst mir ja mal eine Email schreiben.

Samstag muß ich mal schaun wie ich da zum Fahren komm. Will meine Werkstatt mal ausräumen und den alten Scheiss mal zum Bauhof bringen. Um mal etwas Platz für eine Fahrradwerkstatt + Unterstellplatz zuschaffen. Will auch so was geiles wie Thomas Frischknecht mit Espressomaschine    
fall auf die Knie 

Ciao


----------



## maixle (29. April 2005)

Gudde,

sehr interessante Berichte und Fotos von Schotten. Allen meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche.

@Hugo: ...Dein Zitat von Livius  birgt schon sehr martialische wenn nicht gar machiavellistische Töne in sich  . Das sind die richtigen Töne, um eine erflogreiche Saison zu absolvieren . Denn selbst Horaz sagt schon "dulce et decorum est pro patria mori"  . Ich halte es dann doch eher mit der Bergpredigt: "Beati pauperes spiritu, quoniam ipsorum est regnum caelorum".

...so, genug der Lateinstunde.

@SteelManni: Ich bin hocherfreut zu hören, dass Du wieder eine Ausfahrt mit dem heiligen Metall gemacht hast. Crom ist entzückt und meint: "Auch Du mein Sohn kehrst in den Schoss des Herrn zurück".

Wie sieht es demnächst (Woche nach Himmelfahrt) mit einem gemeinsamen Kona-Ride aus? Weitere Boliden des heiligen Metalls sind natürlich auch willkommen  . Unreine Metalle dürfen natürlich auch dabei sein  .

@Ippie: ...danke der Nachfrage mit dem Limeslauf. Ich war ziemlich sauer am Sonntag  . Das linke Knie hat mir bei Kilometer 14/15 einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich hatte solche Schmerzen, dass einfach gar nichts mehr ging. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass meine Einlagen endlich kommen und ich dann endlich mit meinen neuen Schuhen laufen kann. Neues Glück dann hoffentlich beim Brunnenfestlauf (Halbmarathon) in Oberursel am 22.05.

Bin in Grosskrotzenburg mit den alten mittlerweile ausgeleierten Schuhen an den Start gegangen. Lief bis Kilometer 12 alles ziemlich prächtig bei einem knappen 11er Schnitt (11 km/h). Ab dem 12. Kilometer fing dann wieder das leichte Zwicken im Knie an. In der Hoffnung, dass es wieder weggeht bin ich bei einem etwas langsameren Tempo weitergelaufen. Es ist aber immer schlimmer geworden und zwischen Kilometer 14/15 waren die Schmerzen dann so stark, dass ich aufhören musste. Im Prinzip sollte man sowieso bei den ersten Anzeichen von Knieschmerzen aufhören. Naja, ich weiss ja woran es liegt. Aufgrund eines leicht kurzen rechten Beins ist die Sehne, die am linken äusseren Oberschenkel verläuft und am Wadenknochen knapp unter dem Knie aufsetzt überdehnt. Daher reibt die Sehne an Schleimbeuteln des Knies, was zu einer Reizung und damit Schmerzen führt. Im Volksmund wird das auch als "Runner's Knee" bezeichnet.

Habe auch schon extra beim OSM Einlagen bestellt und auf seine Empfehlung hin zwei neue Laufschuhe gekauft (in die die Einlagen reinpassen), aber die Einlagen sind noch nicht da. Ich hoffe also, dass es mit den neuen Schuhen und den Einlagen endlich besser wird.

...Also, ein neuer Anlauf beim Brunnenfestlauf in Oberursel.

So, jetzt erst mal was schaffen.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (29. April 2005)

Guten Tag allerseits

@[email protected] Bericht kann mer lasse    Und ansonsten: Du bist eben unser Downhill- und Technikerkönig. Das ist Dein großes *+*bei den Maras. Ja so ein Esspressomaschinchen ist ne feine Sache. Fehlt auch beim Günter....wahrscheinlich isser froh wenn er uns wieder los hat  

Übrigens, Hat jemand schon mit "Don Promillo" Bekanntschaft gemacht ? Stammkunde beim Günter  

Ich wünsch allen Wochenendtourern "Gummi unten"  Ich werd Morgen mal ne Jungferrnfahrt mit meinem Kuips machen. Ab nach Mömbris und immer tiefer in den Dschungel  4 Stunden werden mir fürs Erste reichen

Bis denne


----------



## tboy0709 (29. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @tboy
> dann machen wirs offiziell, um 9uhr in nieder-roden (samstag und sonntag)
> aber ich hab keine ahnung wo wir hinfahrn könnten, du wolltest ja nochma aufn engländer, aber viel mehr fällt mir dann so spontan auch nicht ein.
> kenn mich halt im hessischen ga nicht aus, und in dem teil von bayern auch nur bedingt



Ja is eigentlich soweit gebongt aber warum willst Du am Samstag auch so früh starten Sonntag so früh reicht doch eigentlich. Ich wollte am Samtag nicht ganz so früh denn es soll ja herlich warm werden und da hatte ich gedacht erst ein wenig später um mal voll die Sonne aus zu nutzen wegen braun werden und so   sag nochmal was de denkst dann könnte ich am Samtag früh noch ein zwei andere Sachen erledigen, aber der Treffpunkt is in Ordnung. Wir können uns ja dann mal richtung Wächtersbach da hinten auf machen da isses auch gut ung flach zu fahren kann später mal schauen in dem Tourenplaner was man da hinten alles so fahren kann.







			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsch allen Wochenendtourern "Gummi unten"  Ich werd Morgen mal ne Jungferrnfahrt mit meinem Kuips machen. Ab nach Mömbris und immer tiefer in den Dschungel  4 Stunden werden mir fürs Erste reichen
> 
> Bis denne


 Hey Google haste dann nicht einfach mal lust mit uns zu fahren is doch besser als alleine rum eiern und mehr als 4 std fahren wir sicher auch nicht und mit dem Renner im Windschatten isses doch eigetlich auch kein Problem dran zu bleiben zumal wir ja auch nur locker fahren wollen.


----------



## Google (29. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Google haste dann nicht einfach mal lust mit uns zu fahren is doch besser als alleine rum eiern und mehr als 4 std fahren wir sicher auch nicht und mit dem Renner im Windschatten isses doch eigetlich auch kein Problem dran zu bleiben zumal wir ja auch nur locker fahren wollen.


Wo ? Uhrzeit ? 
Locker ? Ich nehm Dich beim Wort  
Meine Handynummer haste ja auch noch ?


----------



## Ippie (29. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal einen Schnappschuß aus dem Flieger gemacht!

Was ist das für ein Ding?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (29. April 2005)

@maixle
mit "deiner" einstellung haste irgendwie recht...is mir schon oft aufgefallen wenn man im komilitonen kreis darüber seniert warum man sich die 5+X jahre ohne geld eigentlich antut...fazit ist dann eigentlich immer das gleiche, siehe dein "motto"

vom sterben bin ich aber noch ne weile entfernt, und obs was mim vaterland, oder im übertragenen sinne mim biken zu tun hat....naja, warten wirs ab  

ich find meine sig. eigentlich höchst passend...geht dabei um einen "alten" widersacher der nie ruhe geben wird solange wir beide biken werden, solang ich aber vor ihm steh in den ergebnislisten hab ich zumindest temporär meine ruhe  

@tboy
von mir aus können wir auch morgen später starten, dann mach n vorschlag, aber nicht nach 12

@google

weisst doch, locker fahrn heisst beim tboy so viel wiue beim hugo "auf anschlag"


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2005)

@[email protected] was is eigentlich mit Sonntag in den Taunus radl und Pros schauen oder warten wir erst den morgigen Tag ab ob wir dann noch in der Lage dazu sind  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (29. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was is eigentlich mit Sonntag in den Taunus radl und Pros schauen oder warten wir erst den morgigen Tag ab ob wir dann noch in der Lage dazu sind
> 
> Erdi01



Ja genau, warten wir erst mal bis morgen Abend ab.
Fahren will ich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall. Entweder gemuetlich nach Frankfurt cruisen und den Zieleinlauf anschauen oder wenn wir noch fit sind zur Biltalhoehe. 

Die Elite kommt dort um 13:10 h, 14:16 h und 15:20 h vorbei.


----------



## Lupo (29. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal einen Schnappschuß aus dem Flieger gemacht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo (29. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal einen Schnappschuß aus dem Flieger gemacht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal einen Schnappschuß aus dem Flieger gemacht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, warten wir erst mal bis morgen Abend ab.
> Fahren will ich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall. Entweder gemuetlich nach Frankfurt cruisen und den Zieleinlauf anschauen oder wenn wir noch fit sind zur Biltalhoehe.
> 
> Die Elite kommt dort um 13:10 h, 14:16 h und 15:20 h vorbei.


na ich tipp mal aus _gruseln_ Richtung Frankfurt.

Ich komm so oder so mit  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (29. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @tboy
> von mir aus können wir auch morgen später starten, dann mach n vorschlag, aber nicht nach 12
> 
> @google
> ...



Ok dann sagen wir halb 12  in Ober oder unterrodenbach da wo wir uns letztes mal getroffen haben oder weiß grad nicht mehr wies hies Ober oder Unter. 





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ? Uhrzeit ?
> Locker ? Ich nehm Dich beim Wort
> Meine Handynummer haste ja auch noch ?



Also habs ja oben geschrieben ich denke Rodenbach ist von Dir aus auch gut zu erreichen oder? Handynummer hab ich von Dir falls es also nötig sein sollte können wir auch nochmal Tel. Aber ich denke es steht alles nötige da wenn de also lust hast dann doch gerne. Warte jetzt nur noch auf Hugos Antwort wegen der Uhrzeit.


----------



## Hugo (29. April 2005)

jo halb 12 passt...hab grad vor 2 std. erfahrn dass wir heut in cocoon-club gehn....gästeliste  
könnt spät werden von daher passt das...werd den wecker lieber jetz stellen als morgen früh  

kann mri jemand grad ma sagen wieso ich bei dem geilen wetter heute wieder 2 std. rolle gefahrn bin  
seis drum, gleich gehts schnecken checken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (29. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal einen Schnappschuß aus dem Flieger gemacht!
> 
> ...


----------



## tboy0709 (29. April 2005)

Gut alles klar dann bis halb 12 in Rodenbach und atme nicht zuviel rauch ein im CocoonClub nicht daste mir morgen vom Rad fällst   

Google was ist mit Dir morgen dabei oder eher nicht


----------



## Google (29. April 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann sagen wir halb 12  in Ober oder unterrodenbach da wo wir uns letztes mal getroffen haben oder weiß grad nicht mehr wies hies Ober oder Unter.


11:30 ist ok und optimal bei diesem geilen Wetter. Ich weiß natürlich auf Anhieb wo Ihr Euch letztes mal getroffen habt....War ja Live dabei  ......In Ober ?? oder Unter, ach neee..Niederrodenbach meinste....Sind ja grad mal nur 10 Minuten Unterschied . Beide Rodenbacher Orte haben ne Eisdiele. Also sagt mir nur onb wir uns an der in Ober- oder Niederrodenbach treffen. Dann könnte es was werden mit der gemeinsamen Tour  Freu mich schon  

@[email protected] Erdie konnte das Bild nich präziser beschreiben.....Außer das er mich nicht am Mainradweg gesehen hat  Das meintest Du doch mit "Ding" ?


----------



## Hugo (29. April 2005)

es war um ehrlcih zu sein am ortsausgang von niederrodenbach richtung oberrodenbach...da komm ich näml. her wenn ich über albstadt fahr.

also google...du darfst morgen im wind fahrn...tboy will langsam machen und ich hab heut intervalle gemacht...das gibt morgen schön feste beine  

@ alle die sich noch erinnern können...vor rund 18 monaten haben tboy und ich ma gemeint man müsst ma mim 20iger schnitt das teerstück rauf zum hahnenkamm blasen....
bin vorgestern den hohler buckel mit nem 22er schnitt hoch  oder warns 23


----------



## Google (29. April 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> also google...du darfst morgen im wind fahrn...tboy will langsam machen und ich hab heut intervalle gemacht...das gibt morgen schön feste beine


Jo...Joooo......brauch ja auch mal wieder ein bissi Recom


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. April 2005)

schönes klassisches RR, aber warum den nur die MTB Kurbeln   echt schönes Rad (neid), nur ich bin halt etwas klassisch verliebt und drei Kettenblätter am RR ist eins zuviel!

Viel Spass morgen   und zeig es den zwei racern.

Ach ja "Don Promillo" den kenne ich der hat mich bzw. Mega Bike (gibt es nicht mehr) in Alzenau schon immer Heim gesucht. Um den Kunden beneide ich Günter nicht, dann lieber ein Loch im Kopf. Wenn der da ist schleich ich mich immer in den Laden und guck was ich brauch und mach mich wieder aus dem Staub, nur kein Gespräch mit dem "netten gut gepflegten und gut richenden jungen Mann". Für den bräuchte Günter neben der Espressomaschine noch eine Grappa Zapfanlage  

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (30. April 2005)

Schaut mal da fertig isses


----------



## Google (30. April 2005)

Aaachhh. infach nur ein herrrlicher Tag  

Mein Renner steht wieder fein abgestaubt im Keller   Das Wetter war einfach genial, meine Oberarme sind knapp an einem Sonnenbrand vorbei.

Ich muß schon sagen, die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem "spanischen Stier", wie  Erdi01 bereits im RR Forum mein Kuips treffend betitelt hat, war ein voller Erfolg. 

Tboy, ich und Hugo haben so einiges in den Umgegend abgefahren und sie haben auch extra ganz brav für mich nur "flaches" rausgesucht. Trotzdem hatte es nicht ganz gepasst, weil ich heute eigentlich auch was lockeres fahren wollte...die Bikekilometer vom Mittwoch und Donnerstag steckten mir noch in den Beinen. Gepasst hätts wahrscheinlich erst wieder wenn die Zwei mit Bonanzarädern angetreten wären   Als die Jungs nach 2 Stunden dann etwas forcierten, haben wir uns ne halbe Stunde später getrennt und ich habs noch gut ne Stunde schön locker angehen lassen.  Fürs erste 105 Km reichen dann auch.

Wie in Malle bin ich mit dem RR auf Anhieb wieder klar gekommen, keine Haltungsprobleme oder sonstwas.

Ob Mountainbiken oder Rennradfahren, beides hat was für sich und begeistert auf seine Weise. Jedenfalls bin ich froh, daß ich das Radfahren um einen weiteren Funfaktor erweitert habe  

Beim Biketreff in Mainflingen hab ich auch nochmal kurz Halt gemacht und hab mich gefreut den Gerd und die Eva mal wieder zu sehen. Die haben mich gleich gefragt, wie es mir nach meinem Sturz jetzt geht. Mann, So lange bin ich da jetzt schon nicht mehr mitgefahren   Demnächst fahr ich mal wieder aus Fun in der Fun-Fun Gruppe mit   Vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar andere Lust mal was Lockeres mitzufahren ?? Wir könnten schon vorher einige KM schrubben und dann mal in der Gruppe mitfahren und nach Bedarf eben danach noch was dranhängen ?? Na ja mal schauen. Jedefalls gehört der Biketreff auch zu meinen "Wurzeln". 

Unseren heimlichen Mitleser lessiw 33 habe ich auch getroffen  Der hat sich mal gleich mit den ersten Worten: " Ahh, da ist ja Dein neu angeschafftes Rennrad....sieht gut aus " bei mir bemerkbar gemacht  

So das wars dann erst mal...

@tboy,[email protected] Wenn Ihr mal wieder was ähnliche vor habt lasst es mich wissen   

@ Erdie01, [email protected] Ich freu mich schonm auf die RTF am Donnerstag  

@[email protected] Haltet Euch mal nächsten Samstag frei. Ippie macht die Tage noch einen Tourenvorschlag


----------



## Sakir (30. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdie01, [email protected] Ich freu mich schonm auf die RTF am Donnerstag


Dito, wird sicherlich eine schöne Ausfahrt werden !
ich finde es klasse das du auch einen Renner hast.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Haltet Euch mal nächsten Samstag frei. Ippie macht die Tage noch einen Tourenvorschlag


ohje ohje, da ist schon was geplant....

*07.05.2005 Mountainbike Tag auf dem Hahnenkamm*

da wollte ich mal hinfahren....
wir können auch zusammen dort hinradeln ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2005)

@Tboy ... sehr schön. Da hast Du Dein LRS auch noch vor mir. Mein Tune LRS is noch in der Mache ... warum dauert das so  

@Technikfreaks ... wann startet denn nun Eure "Nachhilfestunde" und wann tefft Ihr Euch an der Hohemark. Sakir hatt noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Andreas und ich treffen uns um 11 Parkplatz Hohemark. Vielleicht kann man ein Stück des Weges gemeinsam bestreiten. Vielleicht hab Ihr ja auch Lust nach dem Unterricht zur Henninger Strecke zu kommen.

Wir haben uns heute noch nicht verausgabt  Deswegen steht morgen lockeres Taunus Cruisen an.

Wir haben tatsächlich des Tagespensum heute geschafft quer durch den ODW von DA-Heidelberg. War alles bei was Rang und Namen hatt ...

Franky, Kuralp, Juhöhe, eine Runde Kreisl  , Weiser Stein, Div. Türme, Koloseum oder wie das ... ohhmmmmm   ... Hippyteil da hies. Und dann mim Zug zurück Richtung DA. 

Wir haben es uns unterwegs gut gehen lassen. Mitten im ODW ein komplettes Mittagsmenue für 6,50 und zur Cafezeit Apfelstrudel mit Eis und Sahne. Danach waren die ersten KM ein wenig träge aber es ging und bei 110 KM/2200 HM haben wir uns das wohl Verdient  

Die ODW Durchquerung wird in den nächsten Wochen auf anderer Route wiederholt. Etwas weniger HM dafür mehr KM. Mitfahrer sind willkommen  

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (30. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ohje ohje, da ist schon was geplant....
> 
> *07.05.2005 MOUNTAINBIKE TAG auf dem Hahnenkamm*
> 
> ...


Hallo @ all,  

stimmt, am 07.05 ist MOUNTAINBIKE TAG auf dem Hahnenkamm

Ich bin dabei! 

Geführte Touren werden auch angeboten, und Fusion Bikes
gibts zum Testen vom Günter!  
Mal schauen wer sonst noch alles da oben auftaucht   

Ab 11Uhr geht's los! 

Schaut doch mal vorbei!

@ Hugo, "23er Schnitt", man bist Du gut!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Andreas (30. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns heute noch nicht verausgabt  Deswegen steht morgen lockeres Taunus Cruisen an.
> 
> Wir haben tatsächlich des Tagespensum heute geschafft quer durch den ODW von DA-Heidelberg. War alles bei was Rang und Namen hatt ...
> 
> ...



Momentan fühlen sich meine Beine noch gut an. Mal sehen was morgen geht.
Hast Du Dir schon unsere Extrarunde um den Krehberg in der Hessen Top50 angeschaut?

War eine super Tour bei super Wetter. Bei der nächsten bin ich dabei und Darmstadt-Heidelberg über den Vogesenweg will ich diesen Sommer auch noch fahren.


----------



## KillerN (30. April 2005)

7.5. ist vorgemerkt, bin dabei ...

@tboy selbst zusammengebaut oder fertig gekauft ? Sieht auf jeden Fall krass aus der Renner, mit den Hochprofilfellgen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan fühlen sich meine Beine noch gut an. Mal sehen was morgen geht.
> Hast Du Dir schon unsere Extrarunde um den Krehberg in der Hessen Top50 angeschaut?
> 
> War eine super Tour bei super Wetter. Bei der nächsten bin ich dabei und Darmstadt-Heidelberg über den Vogesenweg will ich diesen Sommer auch noch fahren.


NEIN Du  , habs mir noch nicht angeschaut.

Den Vogesenweg schau ich mir mit an. Einschließlich Trage- und Schiebepassagen  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (1. Mai 2005)

@google
sorry für das kleine teamzeitfahrn zwischen babenhausen und rodgau....konnte nur den 4ten mann an board nicht so ganz ab, deswegen hab ich n kleinen intervall eingeschoben, hab da nimmer so an dich gedacht, bzw. dachte dass es im windschatten hinterm tboy schon gehn würd....
ich merk die tour jetz aber auch langsam ganz gut, hatten dann 120km drauf, und morgen wollen wir nochma min. so viel machen  
aber morgen werd ich bissi mehr führn, will mir richtig die kante geben vorm ruhetag, also n paar schöne intervalle machen...wobei, jetz mit den neuen laufrädern wird da de tboy im rekom immer noch vor mir sein  

wird zeit dass das mtb wieder fit wird, und ich mich dann meinen laufrädern widmen kann...die werden dann zwar praktisch nix kosten ausser viel zeit aber schnell werdens trotzdem...wenn auch nicht wirklich leicht  

so, numa is für heute geschaft, wobei mir noch ne aufgabe fehlt, aber das is ma weider typisches mathematiker-deutsch und das kapiert n dumme ing. nicht....wir können bloss in tabellenbüchern nachschlagen....also bis morgen  

@steel
naja...es geht schneller, aber da muss ich noch bissi üben  
aber die saison is ja noch jung  
angeblich hätte es de roger schlachmichtot....n triathlet, aber zieml. gut schon in 8:30 gepackt
@tboy...das wär ma ne aufgabe für dich, alles unter 10min. is gut, was mir allerdings noch verwehrt blieb  


@killer
was meinst du mit selbst aufgebaut? die laufräder?
ich sach ma...selbst dran geschraubt kommt eher hin


----------



## Ippie (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das mit dem Staudinger stimmt. Ich habe im Flieger immer etwas Orientierungsprobs, aber das Kraftwerk habe ich gleich erkannt. Leider etwas spät. Bis der Foto aktiviert war, war der Hahnenkamm schon weg.

Tourenvorschlag: Das mit Samstag hat sich dann schon erledigt. Ich hatte die Idee am nächsten WE (verlängertes WE) mal ein größeres Stück vom Eselsweg zu fahren. Vielleicht wäre der 05.05 noch ein Termin? 

Am 07.05 am Hahnenkamm werde ich nutzen und ja die meisten treffen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (1. Mai 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> 7.5. ist vorgemerkt, bin dabei ...
> 
> @tboy selbst zusammengebaut oder fertig gekauft ? Sieht auf jeden Fall krass aus der Renner, mit den Hochprofilfellgen ...




Hrmmmhrrmmmm Ich baue meine Räder nur selbst zusammen.  In meiner Gallerie kannste sehen wies noch vor einem Jahr aussah. Da hatte ich es so gekauft bis auf den Sattel und die Pedale. Damals war das Rad bei meienm Händler angekommen da bin ich hin hab zu Ihm gesagt Du kannst das Rad im Kartin lassen ich Baue das selbts zu hause zusammen. Dafür hat ermir das Rad dann nochmal billiger gegeben als ich es eh schon bekommen habt


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @killer
> was meinst du mit selbst aufgebaut? die laufräder?
> ich sach ma...selbst dran geschraubt kommt eher hin




Ähm falls Du das meinst da hat Hugo natürlich recht die LRS sind Systemlaufräder die schon fertig aufgebaut sind, also das tue ich mir nicht auch noch an Einspeichen   obwohl das eigentlich auch nicht so schwer ist   aber die Reifen auf die Felgen kleben war schon aufwand genug


----------



## Hugo (1. Mai 2005)

ich bin feddisch

knappe 150km heute geschrubbt und die ganze zeit so komische gelb-schwarze laufräder vor mir gehabt  
bin grad dabei den zweiten teller nudeln mit thunfisch zu verputzen und dann geh ich pizza und eis kaufen

@tboy
noch gut heim gekommen?
ich hab mich nach erlensee erstma verfranzt und war dann auf der B8...kraftfahrstrasse bis nach hanau...prima!!!! hat mich an SA erinnert  
in hanau dann nochma n schönen umweg gefahrn und nach 4:55 hat die uhr dann vor der haustür gestoppt  
wie viel wollten wir heut machen? 3std.? 4?


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Mai 2005)

jepp bin gut zu hause angekommen ich kenn ja den weg   da haben wir ja heute dann doch die selbe strecke gefahren 150km hatte gedacht das es bei Dir noch weiter ist aber ich bin auch noch nen kleinen Umweg nach hause gefahren ich war dann 4.45 unterwegs. (haste gegen ende noch zeit verloren  ) 

Also ich kann schon mal eins sagen zu den LRS die laufen wie die Sau   

Meine Beine sind jetzt nach den 150km und knapp 900hm doch noch super frisch und das bei nem 31,5 Schnitt bei puls 138 und fast nur im Wind. 
Man ich glaub ich dreh am Rad   

Ich sag Dir David wenn die Ampeln in Friedberg nicht gewesen wären dann hätten wir nen 32 oder gar 33 Schnitt gefahren, mit sicherheit. Das ständige stopp und go drückt doch ganz schön den Schnitt.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2005)

Na das war doch ein Wochenende  

Heut war fast der gesamte HU-Thread im Taunus. Ich hätts nicht geglaubt Euch dort zu sehen und auch noch mehrmals. @Miss [email protected] ist Andreas und mir auch begegnet. Richtig gesehen habe ich sie eigentlich nicht ... nur gehört  War konzentriert darauf durch die Horde mit Ihren Stehversuchen zu kommen.

Als wir die "Männergruppe" zum 2 oder 3 Mal  am Windeck getroffen haben hatten wir unser Pflichtprogramm schon absolviert. 
Dann folgte die Kür. 2 Mal haben wir die Pros den Bersch enuff rasen sehen bei einer Bratwoscht, Radler und Volksfeststimmung. Dann sind wir den Bersch enuner gerast und haben die Prof ein drittes Mal in Kronberg gesehen.

Eigentlich wollten wir noch in die Gärten am Goetheturm und sie noch mal sehen. Hatt zeitlich nicht geklappt nach dem mir unterwegs zum zweiten Mal ein Latexschlauch ohne erkennbaren Grund um die Ohren geflogen ist    

Zum Glück war ich gerade erst angefahren und hatte nur so 25-30 Sachen drauf und nicht wärend meines Highspeeds von 67, zum Glück war es hinten, zum Glück fahr ich Scheibe, den Mantel hatte es komplett von der Felge gerissen. Das wars jetzt in Sachen Latex für mich. Lieber nehm ich wieder mehr Pannen in Kauf als das mir der nächte Latex bei 50 plus x um die Ohren fliegt. Und auf em Renner kommen sie mir gleich gar nicht mehr. Die können jetzt im Keller liegen bis sie schwarz sind ... oder wenn sie einer haben will, kann er sie gern haben  

Hab dann Zabel im TV siegen sehen  

@BlackTrek ... wie lief Dein Rennen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (1. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Tourenvorschlag: Das mit Samstag hat sich dann schon erledigt. Ich hatte die Idee am nächsten WE (verlängertes WE) mal ein größeres Stück vom Eselsweg zu fahren. Vielleicht wäre der 05.05 noch ein Termin? Am 07.05 am Hahnenkamm werde ich nutzen und ja die meisten treffen.


Uuups, habe überhaupt nicht die neue Seite mit Deinem post gesehen  @Sakir,[email protected] also meine PN von heute morgen.

Km schrubben am Eselsweg lang wäre mir gerade recht gekommen, dafür wollte ich auch die vom mittlerweile lästig gewordenen Angelverein verordneten Arbeitsstunden sausen lassen. Na ja mal schauen was jetzt wird...vielleicht schaff ich es nach den Arbeitsstunden die angesetzte Tour um 15:00 Uhr mitzufahren....

@[email protected] Am 05.05. fahr ich schon ne RTF.

@Hu[email protected] Ich hab mich schon wohl gefühlt und das Anziehen der Geschwindigkeit war schon ok für mich. Für den Tag war bei mir aber eher "locker" angesagt, was ich dann noch realisiert habe.


----------



## Hugo (1. Mai 2005)

erdie
was willsten für die latexschläuche haben, und welche sinds?

@tboy 
ich hab das problem bei der software erkannt, hatte das gleiche, liegt daran dass in der software geile werte von hause aus stehn...
max-puls 180
schwelee bei 140
vo2-max 30 und so spässe
du kannst das nachträglich für die einzelnen einheiten ändern in dem du dir die einheit ansiehst, dann auf ansicht/HF-grenzen gehst
und für alle zukünftigen einheiten kannstes ändern in dem du auf eigenschaften/person gehst, da kannstes dann aktualisiern...
hatte mich immer gewundert wieso der son mist anzeigt weil ich dachte die software würd automatisch die uhreneinstellungen übernehmen, tut sie aber net.

hab auch noch n 30,6er schnitt
ich gugg mich grad bissi in der ppp-software um und was die alles an daten ausspuckt is ja schon zieml. der hammer...jetz müsst man das nur noch alles verstehn


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> , den Mantel hatte es komplett von der Felge gerissen. Das wars jetzt in Sachen Latex für mich. Lieber nehm ich wieder mehr Pannen in Kauf als das mir der nächte Latex bei 50 plus x um die Ohren fliegt. Und auf em Renner kommen sie mir gleich gar nicht mehr. Die können jetzt im Keller liegen bis sie schwarz sind ... oder wenn sie einer haben will, kann er sie gern haben


Also wenn der Mantel von der Felge gesprungen ist, kann aber der Schlauch nix dafür. Entweder der Mantel ist Mist (meine Vermutung) oder er war nicht gut montiert.

Was haste denn für Schläuche? Und was willste haben?



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTrek ... wie lief Dein Rennen


Naja, eigentlich nicht wirklich schlecht, aber ich hatte mir deutlich mehr erfhofft. Letztes Jahr war ich 5. bei den Frauen und hatte im Winter diesmal deutlich mehr trainiert. 
Jetzt bin ich mit fast der gleichen Zeit nur 15. geworden (1:27 für die 50km, 34,7km/h). Die letzten paar Wochen mit viel Stress auf der Arbeit und entsprechend wenig Training haben wohl doch ihren Tribut verlangt. Und es waren offensichtlich mehr schnelle Frauen dabei...

Irritiert hat mich, dass ich einen *Durchschnittspuls* von 183 (!) hatte. Leider habe ich keinen Vergleichswert vom letzten Jahr.
Bei einem Max-Puls von 197 (den ich im Rennen mehrmals erreicht habe) ist das doch schon theoretisch auf der anaeroben Seite, oder?  Ist das normal?  

Lustig waren die hr3-Fahrer mit ihren Bonanza-Rädern. Da waren auch welche dabei, die verdammt flott unterwegs waren. Ist schon etwas demorailiserend, von so einem Gefährt überholt zu werden.  

Ich bin nun schon etwas hin- und hergerissen, ob es sich wirklich lohnt, so viel Zeit (für meine Verhältnisse) in den Sport zu stecken.  Aber für Frammersbach bin ich schon gemeldet und dann werde ich da auch mitfahren und versuchen mich entsprechend vorzubereiten. 

Sonja


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn der Mantel von der Felge gesprungen ist, kann aber der Schlauch nix dafür. Entweder der Mantel ist Mist (meine Vermutung) oder er war nicht gut montiert.


scheint er doch zu können, wenn er schlagartig platzt und 3,5 bar an die Luft wollen, dann hatt der XLS anscheinend nichts mehr entgegen zu setzen und ist komplett runter von der Felge  



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste denn für Schläuche? Und was willste haben?


Michelin A1. Gieb mir einen aus und gut. @Hugo ich sag mal Ladys first.




			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, eigentlich nicht wirklich schlecht, aber ich hatte mir deutlich mehr erfhofft. Letztes Jahr war ich 5. bei den Frauen und hatte im Winter diesmal deutlich mehr trainiert.
> Jetzt bin ich mit fast der gleichen Zeit nur 15. geworden (1:27 für die 50km, 34,7km/h). Die letzten paar Wochen mit viel Stress auf der Arbeit und entsprechend wenig Training haben wohl doch ihren Tribut verlangt. Und es waren offensichtlich mehr schnelle Frauen dabei...
> 
> Irritiert hat mich, dass ich einen *Durchschnittspuls* von 183 (!) hatte. Leider habe ich keinen Vergleichswert vom letzten Jahr.
> ...


bist doch Rennen gefahren oder  Da is der Puls nunmal jenseits von gut und böse.

Von den Bonanza-Rädern hab ich auch gehört. Die ham sich aber wohl nicht in den Bersch getraut, hab keine gesehen.

So schlecht finde ich Deine Zeit nicht. Die "Rote Ritzel" Jungs auf der Sprintstrecke waren nicht wirklich schneller.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Mai 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nun schon etwas hin- und hergerissen, ob es sich wirklich lohnt, so viel Zeit (für meine Verhältnisse) in den Sport zu stecken.  Aber für Frammersbach bin ich schon gemeldet und dann werde ich da auch mitfahren und versuchen mich entsprechend vorzubereiten.


Es lohnt sich immer solange Du dabei noch Spass am Biken hast...Was jetzt nicht heißt, daß man dann und wann nicht seinen inneren Schweinehund überwinden sollte weils doch mal öde ist. Diese investierte Zeit hilft nämlich die schönen Bikestunden mit noch mehr Power geniessen zu können. Genau dann findest Du Deine Bestätigung, daß auch diese Einheiten sinnvoll waren....und ....es macht dann noch mehr Spass  

Hmmmm mal das gebotene Wochenprogramm überfliegen:

Dienstag Afterworkbiken
Mittwochs bestimmt auch wieder Applied Films
Donnerstag RTF Jügesheim
Samstag MTB-Tag am Hahnekamm

Fehlen noch Freitag und Sonntag im Angebot   Schwach schwach...  

Nachtrag: Im Angebot könnt sich noch was ändern  hab ich grad gefunden.. 


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts mit ner ODW tour aus am freitag oder sonntag?


Wenns ein  lockerer   Freitag mit viel KM wird, bin ich schon so gut wie dabei


----------



## Principia (2. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> jepp bin gut zu hause angekommen ich kenn ja den weg   .



hattest du ein rot-weißes assos trikot an?
wenn ja, dann wart ihr gestern abend im tv!


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. Mai 2005)

Werbung an:


----------



## Hugo (2. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> hattest du ein rot-weißes assos trikot an?
> wenn ja, dann wart ihr gestern abend im tv!



ja hatte er...wen meinst du mit "ihr"?
und in welchem zusmmenhang? henningerturm?
und wo haben die gefilmt???
und was wars für ne sendung? wohl irgendwas im hr3, oder?

@erdi
wieso ladys first? ich hab zuerst gefragt  
sch*** sexismus hier  


@barracuda
crossposting  
wer wirdn von euch alles dort sein?
ach...mir fällt grad ein ich hab hier noch ne lampe rum liegen


offtopic
hat jemand von euch zufällig noch n hifi-stereo-verstärker ohne schnickschnack irgendwo rumliegen den er/sie nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## tboy0709 (2. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> hattest du ein rot-weißes assos trikot an?
> wenn ja, dann wart ihr gestern abend im tv!




Ne das glaub ich nicht. Das Trikot ist nicht von Assos, zwar isses rot weiß blau, is von VC Frankfurt das Radsport Vereinstrikot. 
Falls Du das dann noch im zusammenhang mit dem Henningerrennen gesehen hast dann warens wir ganz bestimmt nicht weil wir nicht da waren.


----------



## Edith L. (2. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit! 

Hier kommt man ja bereits mit dem Lesen gar nicht mehr mit! Da wird einem ganz schwindelig und drösselig im Kopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (2. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne das glaub ich nicht. Das Trikot ist nicht von Assos, zwar isses rot weiß blau, is von VC Frankfurt das Radsport Vereinstrikot.
> Falls Du das dann noch im zusammenhang mit dem Henningerrennen gesehen hast dann warens wir ganz bestimmt nicht weil wir nicht da waren.



stimmt...ga nimmer dran gedachrt...da war ja n loch in der hose, bei assos gibts das ja nicht ma gegen aufpreis  
tboy geh ma in icq online, brauch ma n rat


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi
> wieso ladys first? ich hab zuerst gefragt
> sch*** sexismus hier
> ?


is mir eigentlich wurscht wer mir einen ausgibt. Machts untereinander aus oder teilt sie Euch  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (2. Mai 2005)

ich weiss nicht so recht...halbe schläuche???


----------



## Hugo (2. Mai 2005)

so...wollt nur jedem bescheid sagen(gehört eigentlich ins rennradforum) dass ich ab sofort eigentümer eines blauen stevens izoard pro carbon rahmens + gabel bin, und die entscheidung nach campa oder shimano is auch gefallen...is näml. n record umwerfer dabei


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> scheint er doch zu können, wenn er schlagartig platzt und 3,5 bar an die Luft wollen, dann hatt der XLS anscheinend nichts mehr entgegen zu setzen und ist komplett runter von der Felge


Du hast Dir gerade die Antwort gegeben. Dein Reifen hat nicht gehalten. Er ist also sche*** oder kaputt oder falsch montiert. 3,5bar sind auch mit Latex immernoch 3,5bar und die muss der Mantel abkönnen. 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Michelin A1. Gieb mir einen aus und gut. @Hugo ich sag mal Ladys first.


Danke, das ist sehr nobel von Dir! Ich würde mir das aber sowieso nur als Reserve in den Keller legen, deshalb sollte Hugo die Schläuche kriegen.   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> bist doch Rennen gefahren oder  Da is der Puls nunmal jenseits von gut und böse.


Ja, schon. Aber ich dachte oberhalb von 90% der maximalen Herzfrequenz könnte man theoretisch nur eine begrenzte Zeit (20-30min. oder so) bleiben. Und 183 von 197 Max sind ja schon 93%. Was sagt mir das jetzt?   Wo sind denn hier die Trainingsgurus, wenn man sie braucht?   





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> So schlecht finde ich Deine Zeit nicht. Die "Rote Ritzel" Jungs auf der Sprintstrecke waren nicht wirklich schneller.
> Erdi01


Ach, das tut doch mal gut.    Vielleicht gibt´s ja doch noch Hoffnung. Wieviel fahren die denn so gewöhnlich?

Viele Grüsse
Sonja


----------



## maixle (3. Mai 2005)

Gudde,

die ganzen Planungen für dieses WE hören sich gar nicht schlecht an. Solltet Ihr die ODW Tour machen, werde ich Euch mal nett zuwinken. Bin das ganze WE in Höchst i.O., da meine Tante Hochzeit feiert. Am Pfingstwochenende weile ich dann im schönen Herborn und werde bei meiner Mutter den WW mit dem Bike unsicher machen  .



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, schon. Aber ich dachte oberhalb von 90% der maximalen Herzfrequenz könnte man theoretisch nur eine begrenzte Zeit (20-30min. oder so) bleiben. Und 183 von 197 Max sind ja schon 93%. Was sagt mir das jetzt?   Wo sind denn hier die Trainingsgurus, wenn man sie braucht?



...ich bin zwar kein Trainingsguru, aber möchte Dir mal aus meiner Erfahrung kurz berichten. Über diesen Kram mache ich mir schon lange keine grossen Gedanken mehr. Den Pulsmesser benutze ich nur noch recht sporadisch, um meinen Leistungsstand zu überprüfen. Laufe/Jogge und radel seit fast einem dreiviertel Jahr nur noch nach Körpergefühl...und mein Eindruck sagt mir, dass sich mein Fitnessstand in Sachen Laufen immens verbessert hat. Das ist aber nur eine persönliche Erfahrung, hatte aber den Eindruck, dass ich mich zum Geisel des Pulsmessers gemacht hatte und somit mein Trainingstand stagniert hat. Und ohne Pulsmesser läuft man befreiter und lernt sehr viel über seinen Körper. Der Pulsmesser dient nur noch dazu, zu testen, ob mein Gefühlssensor noch richtig geeicht ist   . Naja, wegschmeissen brauchst Du das Ding nicht gleich  , aber ich halte nicht allzuviel von diesem Quatsch. Als Richtwert okay, aber mehr nicht. Vor vielleicht 20-25 Jahren sind die Jungs ohne Pulsmesser die Tour mit viel schlechterem Equipment gefahren.

Viele Grüsse und "spirituelle" Grüsse   
Maixle


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Dir gerade die Antwort gegeben. Dein Reifen hat nicht gehalten. Er ist also sche*** oder kaputt oder falsch montiert. 3,5bar sind auch mit Latex immernoch 3,5bar und die muss der Mantel abkönnen.
> ...
> Ach, das tut doch mal gut.    Vielleicht gibt´s ja doch noch Hoffnung. Wieviel fahren die denn so gewöhnlich?
> 
> ...


Falsch montiert kann man ausschließen, kaputt oder Sch... hmmm ... eher ist er alt. Könnt auch sein das sich wärend des Ausrollens die andere Seite des Mantels von der Felge gelöst hatte, sind ja ein paar Meter bis man(n) zum Stehen kommt.

Wie auch immer, jedenfalls habe ich genug von Latex.

Wieviel die Roten Ritzel fahren? dass ist genauso Unterschiedlich wie bei uns im Thread. Deren bevorzugtes Gebiet ist der Taunus. RTFs werden auch von den "Ritzels" gern gefahren. Könnt sein, dass man Jemand am Donnerstag trifft.

Was ist mit Dir und RTF am Donnerstag ... keine Lust oder Zeit uns zu begleiten? Sakir und Google kommen direkt aus HU angeradelt.

Hoffe das Wetter hält ...

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (3. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit Dir und RTF am Donnerstag ... keine Lust oder Zeit uns zu begleiten? Sakir und Google kommen direkt aus HU angeradelt.
> 
> Hoffe das Wetter hält ...
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi,

hast Du eigentlich einen Flyer oder eine Web-Adresse mit Infos?
Wo soll die Strecke lang gehen?

Hat sich erledigt:

http://www.rvg-juegesheim.de/1287654.htm


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> hast Du eigentlich einen Flyer oder eine Web-Adresse mit Infos?
> Wo soll die Strecke lang gehen?
> ...


Jooo ... dann bleibt mir nur auf Wetter zu hoffen und das Du mitkommst.  

Übrigens die 152ziger Runde geht über Vielbrunn bis nach Fürth runter. Da könnt man direkt bei gewissen Offenbachern vorbeischauen  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (3. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jooo ... dann bleibt mir nur auf Wetter zu hoffen und das Du mitkommst.
> 
> Übrigens die 152ziger Runde geht über Vielbrunn bis nach Fürth runter. Da könnt man direkt bei gewissen Offenbachern vorbeischauen
> 
> Erdi01



Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich mitkomme. Ich werde heute erst mal bei Bicycles wegen neuen Laufraedern vorbeischauen.
Die Bad Offenbacher koennen ja an der 152er Runde winken   

Wegen OdenwaldX habe ich jetzt Blut geleckt. Ich habe gestern bis 0:30 h einen Track des Vogesenwegs Da-Hd gezeichnet (diesmal genauer). Ich schick ihn Dir heute Abend mal zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich mitkomme. Ich werde heute erst mal bei Bicycles wegen neuen Laufraedern vorbeischauen.
> Die Bad Offenbacher koennen ja an der 152er Runde winken
> 
> Wegen OdenwaldX habe ich jetzt Blut geleckt. Ich habe gestern bis 0:30 h einen Track des Vogesenwegs Da-Hd gezeichnet (diesmal genauer). Ich schick ihn Dir heute Abend mal zu.


Klar kommst Du mit, denk an Deine "Route Des Grandes Alpes"  

Meine beiden ODW Routen sind auch fertig, d.h. das wir in den nächsten Wochen noch 3 mal einen ODW-X im Programm haben werden.  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Mai 2005)

Erdi geht auf abwegen  

Schaut mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1881815&postcount=1

Was sagt das bloss Cannondale dazu?  

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (3. Mai 2005)

was sollen sie dazu sagen?

sagt ma wer is eigentlich für dieses mistwetter verantwortlich


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi geht auf abwegen
> 
> Schaut mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1881815&postcount=1
> 
> ...


Moin allerseits. Bei Voitl hat er das auch schon versucht    

@[email protected]  Wann seid Ihr denn oben und welche Tour fahrt Ihr mit ? Die um 11:00 Uhr oder die um 15:00 Uhr ? Wenn, dann werd wohl grade so zur Zweiten auftauchen...

Wäre nämlich schön wenn ich ein paar von Euch sehen könnte


----------



## SteelManni (4. Mai 2005)

Moin @ all, 

@ Google,
ich werd wohl eine Tour ab 15Uhr fahren, wahrscheinlich als Guide!
Bin aber auch schon vorher oben!

@Erdi auf abwegen! Ein Raid mit ner Lefty wird's wohl nicht geben
denke ich!?! 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Fusion sich das Bike so verunstalten lässt!
Sorry Erdi, aber die Lefty ist absolut nicht mein Geschmack!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2005)

Thema Voitl und Fusion ... ja, Voitl hatte ich auch schon mal auf dem Plan und man würde mir auch ein 1,5" Steuerrohr ranschweissesn. Aber ich bin nicht von der Rahmenquallität überzeugt, genausowenig wie bei Fusion mit ihren reihenweisen Rahmenbrüchen. Das haben sie aber dank Verstärkungsblechen mittlerweile in den Griff gekriegt und somit könnt es ein Thema für mich sein. Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass sich Fusion an ein 1,5" Steuerrohr ranntraut, da sind durch die Lefty ganz andere Kräfte am wirken. Stichwort: Produkthaftung. Mal sehen was Fuison im Forum von sich gibt.

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo ,

könnt ihr mir sagen was beim Mountainbike Tag auf dem Hahnenkamm den so abgeht sprich wann und welche Touren dort gefahren werden.

Erkennt man euch dort schon an euren neuen Trikot"s ?

Grüsse Puls190


----------



## SteelManni (4. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen was beim Mountainbike Tag auf dem Hahnenkamm den so abgeht sprich wann und welche Touren dort gefahren werden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Puls190,

es gibt geführte Touren um 11 und um 15Uhr.(Ladies-Tour um 15:30Uhr)

Ansonsten ist dort oben einiges los, z.B. Testcenter(Bike-Activ/Fusion-Bikes)
Ausstellung und Präsentationen!
Dabei sind u.a. Bike activ.de,  voicezone.de und
PSZ Physiotherapie Zentrum, alle aus Großkrotzenburg.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2005)

@[email protected] was steht am SA bei Dir auf dem Programm  

Wir könnten uns ja auch mal auf dem Hahnenkamm sehen lassen. War ich dieses Jahr erst ein Mal. Geführte Tour interessiert dabei nicht, mehr das drumherum. Zeitlich bin ich flexiebel.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (4. Mai 2005)

wegen hahnenkamm weiss ich noch nciht ob mein mtb bis dahin weider fit is...ma sehn.

@erdi
die lefty is die beste gabel wo gibt, aber von welchen "anderen kräften" sprichst du da???
nix für ungut aber sowas find ich immer zieml. witzig  
resultiern die höheren belastungen etwa durch dein höhgeres tempo dass mit der gabel möglich ist oder wo her?  
is das wirklcih so dass fusion probleme mit rahmenbrüchen hatte?
weil wenn dem so wäre, wären verstärkungsbleche eher das gegenteil von einer verbesserung...ne mangelhafte konstruktion durch mehr material zu kompensiern is eindeutig der falsche weg  

@tboy, barracuda und co
kann man mit euch rehnen oben aufm hahnenkamm?


----------



## Andreas (4. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was steht am SA bei Dir auf dem Programm
> 
> Wir könnten uns ja auch mal auf dem Hahnenkamm sehen lassen. War ich dieses Jahr erst ein Mal. Geführte Tour interessiert dabei nicht, mehr das drumherum. Zeitlich bin ich flexiebel.
> 
> Erdi01



Hallo Erdi,

am Wochenende kann ich leider nicht. Mein Bike-technischer Schwerpunkt liegt auf Do & Fr (da habe ich Urlaub).


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi
> die lefty is die beste gabel wo gibt, aber von welchen "anderen kräften" sprichst du da???
> nix für ungut aber sowas find ich immer zieml. witzig
> resultiern die höheren belastungen etwa durch dein höhgeres tempo dass mit der gabel möglich ist oder wo her?
> ...


Nö mit Geschwindigkeit hatt das gar nix zu tun.

"Normale" Gabel sind im Vergleich mit Fatty und Lefty weich, flexen und schlucken dadurch Energie. Die Lefty gibt die Seiten und Querbeschleunigung (glaube das heist so  ) 1:1 in das Steuerrohr weiter, das damit eigentlich kein Problem hatt aber die Schweissnähte sehr wohl, die mit ihrer eigenen Spannung durchs schweißen schon genug zu tun haben. Kommt dann die x-fache Belasung durch eine Doppelbrückengabel, welches die Lefty tech. ist hinzu, ist bei den meisten Rahmen Feierabend. Dies ist nur durch überdimmensionierte Schweissnähte  :kotz: oder durch Wärmebehandung = Ausbacken der Rahmen zu kompensieren. Ausgebackene Rahmen sind sehr hochwertig und teuer und somit nix für die Großserie oder Versender, damit sind die Doppelbrückengabeln dann auch wieder verschwunden. Höre Dich bei Kaufwilligen um, Jeder achtet auf ein XT oder XTR Schaltwerk. Beim Rahmen ist nur die Farbe von Interesse.

Neben der tech. Seite spielt noch die wirtschafftliche eine Rolle. Kein Rahmenbauer hatt das Geld oder die Lust um die aufwendigen Tests in Q-Labs durchzuführen die nötig sind um der Produkthaftung gerecht zu werden.
Mal sehen wie Fusion dazu steht. Als "Billig-Rahmen" würde ich die erst mal nicht bezeichnen, zumindest nicht preislich  

Thema Fusion Rahmenbrüche. Die Rahmen sind um Sitzrohr/Dämpfer gebrochen. Dort befindet sich mittlerweile Verstärkungsbleche, sollte somit kein Thema mehr sein. Must nur in die Tiefen des Forums steigen, da findest Du genug Berichte darüber. Im Übrigen an ausgebackenen Rahmen findest Du keine Verstärkungsbleche  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erdi,
> 
> am Wochenende kann ich leider nicht. Mein Bike-technischer Schwerpunkt liegt auf Do & Fr (da habe ich Urlaub).


Schade... 

sieht man sich jetzt morgen auf der RTF  
Evtl. am Freitag mal sehen. Google hatte ja auch schon mal wegen FR gefragt.

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (4. Mai 2005)

mach dir ma über die "schwingungen" keine sorgen, doppelbrückengabeln sind nicht wegen ihrer steifigkeit an den meisten rahmen verboten sondern aus zwei andern gründen
1: doppelbrückengabeln haben in der regel sehr grosse federwege, durch längere federwege, längere hebel, durch längere hebel grössere momente, grössere momente mehr spannungen...also verbieten wirs
2: doppelbrücjkengabeln haben wie der name schon sagt zwei brücken, entspr. kann bei nem sturz oder ähnl. das standrohr welches die brücken mit einander verbindet den rahmen unsanft anstossen und somit das (meistens) unterrohr beschädigen, ausserdem sind manche brücken so ausgelegt dass sie bei ungünstiger wahl von steuersatz und rahmen selbst in den rahmen schlagen können

den ganzen quatsch von wegen vibrationen kannste getrost vergessen, dass behaupten manche hersteller weils sich super wissenschaftl. anhört und solang niemand darübr nachdenkt der bissi ahnung von mechanik hat, wirds auch niemand widerlegen.,

und fang nicht an mit mir über mechanik zu streiten, das haben die meisten hier schon lange auf gegeben


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2005)

@ Sakir, Erdi, _Andreas ?_@ Ich freu mich schon auf die RTF morgen   

@[email protected] Wir können ja morgen nach der Tour spontan entscheiden ob wir am Freitag noch Lust auf ein paar lockere KM haben. Wetter sieht da allerdings äußerst bescheiden aus.  

@[email protected] Danke für Deine Antwort. Falls ich zum Hahnenkamm am Samstag komme, bin ich mal gespannt was Du an Trails so anbietest. Ich hoff ich lern dazu und krieg meinen Ruf als Orientierungsloser langsam weg  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> mach dir ma über die "schwingungen" keine sorgen, doppelbrückengabeln sind nicht wegen ihrer steifigkeit an den meisten rahmen verboten sondern aus zwei andern gründen
> 1: doppelbrückengabeln haben in der regel sehr grosse federwege, durch längere federwege, längere hebel, durch längere hebel grössere momente, grössere momente mehr spannungen...also verbieten wirs
> 2: doppelbrücjkengabeln haben wie der name schon sagt zwei brücken, entspr. kann bei nem sturz oder ähnl. das standrohr welches die brücken mit einander verbindet den rahmen unsanft anstossen und somit das (meistens) unterrohr beschädigen, ausserdem sind manche brücken so ausgelegt dass sie bei ungünstiger wahl von steuersatz und rahmen selbst in den rahmen schlagen können


auch richtig  



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> den ganzen quatsch von wegen vibrationen kannste getrost vergessen, dass behaupten manche hersteller weils sich super wissenschaftl. anhört und solang niemand darübr nachdenkt der bissi ahnung von mechanik hat, wirds auch niemand widerlegen.,


Stiftung Warentest schüttelt alles zu Schrott. Schütteln is für mich starke Vibration  



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> und fang nicht an mit mir über mechanik zu streiten, das haben die meisten hier schon lange auf gegeben


sind wir uns schon einig, auf Endlosdiskukionen hab ich auch keinen Bock. Und beim wichtigsten sind wir uns so wie so einig ... 


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> die lefty is die beste gabel wo gibt, ?



Erdi01

P.S. Den falschen Teil Deines Post haste schon selber gelöscht


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Mai 2005)

@ Hugo also ich würde ja schon gerne kommen auf den Hahnenkamm zumal ja auch mein Sponsor dort oben ist, aber leider werde ich wenn ich komme nicht fahren weil ich ja am Sonntag Hessenmeisterschaft Straße fahren muß. 

Man mit dem Wetter haste recht so ne *******, gestern hatte ich mal überhaupt keine Motivation zu trainieren obwohl das Wetter noch ganz ok war. Vorhin war ich unterwegs, zum glück nur hier im Umkreis, und nach der hälfte der Zeit fängts auf einmal an zu schütten und zu hageln ich war innerhalb von 5 min von oben bis unten komplett durchnässt super   

Wie schauts eigentlich bei Dir mit morgen aus. Haste Bock zu fahren ich will 3 std fahren locker mit paar Sprints dazwischen.


----------



## Hugo (4. Mai 2005)

@ erdi
jo hatte dein poste falsch gelesen und war deswegen bissi verwirrt...seis drum

@tboy
lust hätt ich schon aber ich will morgen intervalle machen...heute bei dem geilen wetter muss ich dann auch bald auf die rolle  
muss bissi mehr kraft bekommen, nächste woche wollt ich dann wieder bissi länger fahrn


----------



## tboy0709 (4. Mai 2005)

Was für Intervalle willste denn machen vllt kann ich mcih ja mal in Deinem Windschatten breit machen


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Man mit dem Wetter haste recht so ne *******, gestern hatte ich mal überhaupt keine Motivation zu trainieren obwohl das Wetter noch ganz ok war. Vorhin war ich unterwegs, zum glück nur hier im Umkreis, und nach der hälfte der Zeit fängts auf einmal an zu schütten und zu hageln ich war innerhalb von 5 min von oben bis unten komplett durchnässt super


 
Mich und Lars hat es auch voll erwischt, ein mal komplett wäsche!  

@Samstag Hahnenkamm, bin auch oben und warscheinlich auch als Guide tätig,
hoffe nur für die Ladys das Simone nicht die Tour führt  "Jetzt lass die steh versuche" kleiner Insider  

@Erdi, der Rahmen ist kein Kuchen und ist auch nicht Sintermaterial, der wird nicht gebacken. Wenn ich meine berufliche Vergangenheit nicht ganz hinter mir gelassen hat heisst das ganze "Anlassen" und damit werden die Spannungen die durch das Schweissen entstehen wieder aus dem Material genommen! Früher bei Klein konnte man das immer am T6 in der Materialnummer des Rahmens ersehen, des weiteren sind aus diesem Grund gute Rennradrahmen aus Stahl immer silbergelötet worden. da braucht man nichts mehr Anlassen!

@Tboy, komm so ein bischen Vorbelasstung am Sa. ist doch bestimmt drin  

genug für heut


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi, der Rahmen ist kein Kuchen und ist auch nicht Sintermaterial, der wird nicht gebacken. Wenn ich meine berufliche Vergangenheit nicht ganz hinter mir gelassen hat heisst das ganze "Anlassen" und damit werden die Spannungen die durch das Schweissen entstehen wieder aus dem Material genommen! Früher bei Klein konnte man das immer am T6 in der Materialnummer des Rahmens ersehen, des weiteren sind aus diesem Grund gute Rennradrahmen aus Stahl immer silbergelötet worden. da braucht man nichts mehr Anlassen!


auch richtig  Und wir reden ja auch nicht über Carbon. Aber einen Rahmen "anlassen" verstehen noch weniger. "Backen" ist halt bildlich gespochen, da können sich Mehr vorstellen was mit gemeint ist.

Ein guter Alu-Rahmen ist per Nut und Feder zusammengefühgt. Wird unter pneumatischen Druck zweifach verschweist, wobei die zweite Schweißschicht besonders weich (ohne Raupen) auszuführen ist. Was dann schon einen ordentlichen Kraftfluss ergibt. Wird dann im Temper-Ofen wärmebehandelt und durchlaufen anschließend die Alterungshitzekammer. Danach sind alle durchs Schweißen entstandenen Spannungen vollends abgebaut, das Alu ist gehärtet und die Maße endgültig fixiert. Der Rahmen hatt nun gleichmäßige Materialeigenschaften. Verwindungen oder Spannungen gleich welcher Art werden nun durch den gesamten Rahmen geleitet und kompensiert.

Das ist EIN Verfahren (vielleicht das Beste) unter Vielen. Hersteller die so produzieren sind 100% von Ihren Rahmen überzeugt und gewähren lebenslange Garantie !!! 

Aber genug jetzt vom tech. Geschwätz.

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (4. Mai 2005)

...und haben kunden die denen alles glauben  
(pneumatischer druck??? wo soll der denn anliegen und was soll er bringen??)
richtig gut schweisst man unter inert gas um ne oxidation bei alu/stahl zu vermeiden...(sogar carbon wird unter schutzgas verarbeitet wenns sein muss,)
das anschliessende anlassen macht vieles, aber ganz bestimmt nicht das material härter...im gegenteil, es machts material weich, deswegen sind ja dann die spannungen weg(ausm kfz wird krz oder umgekehrt, erst durch erneutes abschrecken was erneute eigenspannungen mit sich bringt würde das material wieder hart werden weil die raumgitter nicht genug zueit haben um aus der alpha-phase in die beta-phase zu wechseln und dadurch entstehn dann die verspannungen die dafür verantwortlich sind dass die härte zunimmt)...wenn du willst kann ich dir n ca 400seiten starkes skript(Technologie der Fertigungsverfahren, TU Darmstadt 2002, Prof. Dr. dipl. Ing Maschinenbau, Dr. dipl. Ing WIMB Groche) zu dem thema am samstag mit aufn hahnenkamm bringen  
und richtig gut geschweisst wurde bei klein, schweissen, schleifen, schweissen, schleifen, schweissen, schleifen, poliern und lackiern  
@tboy
siehste, heut bei dem sch*** wetter war weider nix  
habs mtb wieder fit gemacht, da sind jetz die letzten 3std.drauf gegangen.
ich hoff dass der wetterbericht für morgen halbwegs stimmt und dass ich morgen nachmittag dann ne engländer runde fahrn kann, will insgesamt bissi bergig fahrn, zusehn dass ich so auf 1500hm komm, freitag gleiches programm, samstag mach ich ruhig, werd also aufn hahnenkamm hoch fahrn, bissi guggen, evtl. ne geguidede tour mit fahrn, aber eben alles locker, sonntag dann nochma die kante geben, montag mim rad in die uni, danach wieder heim in (hoffentl)rekordzeit, dienstag dann nur mim rad heim, nochma schneller wenn möglich, mittwoch dann mim rad hin, ganz locker und ab donnerstag gehts wieder mit richtig power los....jetz muss nur och das wetter mit spiele


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ...und haben kunden die denen alles glauben
> (pneumatischer druck??? wo soll der denn anliegen und was soll er bringen??)


Na das is ja wohl ne übliche Vertigungsmethode und nichts besonderes und findet nicht nur im Rahmenbau statt. Der leichte Druck beim Fixieren der Einzelteile verbessert die Passung und minimiert die Spaltmasse.


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> richtig gut schweisst man unter inert gas um ne oxidation bei alu/stahl zu vermeiden...(sogar carbon wird unter schutzgas verarbeitet wenns sein muss,)


  nennt sich dann im Volksmund kalt schweißen - oder  


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> das anschliessende anlassen macht vieles, aber ganz bestimmt nicht das material härter...im gegenteil, es machts material weich, deswegen sind ja dann die spannungen weg:


Stimmt, für die Technikgurus falsch ausgedrückt. Für Otto Normalo ist es eh wurscht obs härter oder weicher wird. Sagen wir das Bauteil wird resistenter und langlebiger.

0:03 schönen Vadderdach   

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erdi,
> 
> am Wochenende kann ich leider nicht. Mein Bike-technischer Schwerpunkt liegt auf Do & Fr (da habe ich Urlaub).


Was und Wann fährst Du  

Mein RTF-Start heut morgen is gründlich ins Wasser gefallen ... danke Petrus  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (5. Mai 2005)

nene du...kaltschweissen is was anderes aber lassen wir das.

jo heute is vadderdach, die ersten väter wandern schon gemütl. an meim fenster vorbei, wohl richtung hahnenkamm und ich werd hoffentlich heut nachmittag aufbrechen, vorausgesetzt das wetter hält.
wer hat eigentlich das miese wetter für samstag bestellt? hört isch nicht gerade nach traumhaften bikebedingungen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (5. Mai 2005)

Danke SteelManni für die Info


----------



## Hugo (5. Mai 2005)

@tboy
mir is heut n vereinskammerad von dir entgegen gekommen, hat mich auch nett gegrüsst kann dir aber nich sagen wers war  

irgenwie isses heut zu kalt, bin heut ga nicht richtig in fahrt gekommen und hatte dann nach 1000hm auch die schnauze voll irgendwie....ich kann bei so niedrigen temperaturen einfach nicht fahrn    
vielleicht lags aber auch einfach am mittagessen bei mc-doof


----------



## tboy0709 (5. Mai 2005)

hm bei so vielen leuten die fürn VC fahren hab ich auch keine Ahnung wer das ist der da hinten wohnt kenn ja auch nicht alle. 

Ich bin auch gefahren 3.30 locker mit Sprints. Tja hier herscht eben kein Afrika Wetter   aber heute wars doch nochmal ganz angenehm. 
Und son Mittagessen beim MCDoof ist doch net so schlimm   zumindest wenn man kein kotz Tempo fahren will dann kannste nämlich gleich in die Ecke reiern


----------



## Hugo (5. Mai 2005)

wollt aber kotztempo fahrn :kotz: 

ich hau jetz erstma n paar nudeln in die


----------



## Andreas (6. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was und Wann fährst Du
> 
> Mein RTF-Start heut morgen is gründlich ins Wasser gefallen ... danke Petrus
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi,

war doch ganz gutes Wetter gestern. Wie es um 7 h aussah kann ich nicht sagen. Heute wird es wohl nix ... naja Regeneration muß auch mal sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> war doch ganz gutes Wetter gestern. Wie es um 7 h aussah kann ich nicht sagen. Heute wird es wohl nix ... naja Regeneration muß auch mal sein.


Ja Nachmittag ging dann. War dann auch noch mim Renner unterwegs. Und um 7 in der Früh hatts geschüttet  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2005)

FRAUEN halt


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> FRAUEN halt


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> FRAUEN halt


Der war gut!   

Jetzt wissen wir auch warum kürzlich jemand in diesem Thread Bedenken hatte, einen Reifen mit den mutmasslichen Dimensionen 622-23 mit einem Latex Schlauch zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (6. Mai 2005)

ich denk ma dass das n fake is....
wer bitte hat denn ne luftpumpe die bis 20bar aufpumpt???
aber lsutisch isses trotzdem


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk ma dass das n fake is....
> wer bitte hat denn ne luftpumpe die bis 20bar aufpumpt???
> aber lsutisch isses trotzdem


Naja, logo is das´n fake. Aber die 20bar kriegste mit ´ner Dämpferpumpe schon hin.
Dauert halt ein bisschen, bis man den Fat Albert entsprechend aufgeblasen hat.


----------



## Sakir (7. Mai 2005)

Morsche,

so langsam geht mir der regen ganz gewaltig wohin   

gestern beim joggen = klatschnass.....
vorgestern beim Spaziergang = klatschnass....
vorvorgestern beim joggen & Biken = 2xklatschnass....
vorvorvorgestern gerade noch so trocken zum Auto gekommen....

und für heute sieht es auch nicht besser aus   

Michael


----------



## Hugo (7. Mai 2005)

is echt schei$$e

ich dacht es wär mai  
jetz fängt das mistaprilwetter an...

@barracuda
wann bisten du oben und fährst du mim audo hoch oder nur bike?
weil sonst würd ich evtl. die lampe mitnehmen....nicht dass die noch das rosten anfängt...obwohl is aus kunststoff....seis drum, die liegt im weg rum und die muss weg


----------



## Ippie (7. Mai 2005)

ja das mit dem Wetter ist schon zum :kotz:  :kotz:  
ich hoffe, daß es heute nachmittag etwas besser wird. Die meisten werde ich ja auf dem Hahnenkamm treffen. Ich freue mich auf die nasse, eklige, widerliche, beschmutzende Schlammschlacht. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (7. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ja das mit dem Wetter ist schon zum :kotz:  :kotz:
> ich hoffe, daß es heute nachmittag etwas besser wird. Die meisten werde ich ja auf dem Hahnenkamm treffen. Ich freue mich auf die nasse, eklige, widerliche, beschmutzende Schlammschlacht.
> 
> bis denn
> ...


das kannst du LAUT sagen ! ! !
mit Regenjacke wird es wohl gehen... wenn es nicht gerade schüttet wie sau !

wir haben heute morgen in Rekordzeit beim Bauhof ausgeladen *gg*
waren schon 30min vor der Öffnung dort um nicht ganz hinten in der
Schlange zu stehen !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mafels (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ippie und Sakir,

wartet nicht auf mich. Ich werde heute nachmittag vielleicht joggen, aber bei dem Regen fahr ich nicht los. Ich bin schon etwas erkältet und hol mir vielleicht den Rest.

Grüße Mario


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2005)

bei dem Wetter aufs Rad  

Ihr seid ja   

Hier sind doch ne Menge Caffeefreaks, habe im Keller meine Gaggia Paros Espressomaschine wieder gefunden. Ist noch nie entkalkt worden, mach ich gerade und versuch sie dadurch wieder zum laufen zu kriegen.  

Welche Caffebohnen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen, ich hab von Caffee überhaupt keine Ahnung  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Mai 2005)

@ Erdi probiers mal bei Wackers www.wackers-kaffee.de oder bei Kaffeezentrale www.kaffeezentrale.de 

Dort gibts gute Beschreibungen zu den verschiedenen Sorten und auch ne menge Probierpacks 250g. Aber probieren musste schon selber. Ich hab bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Kaffee von Wackers der schmeckt mir besonders gut


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Mai 2005)

Na Leute wie isses eigentlich aufm Hahnenkamm    schön nass  

erzählt doch mal was da los war ich hab heute meine Vorbelastung auf der Rolle gefahren ich glaube ich werde morgen nass genug und das bei 136km Renntempo da freu ich mich schon richtig drauf  :kotz: 

Ich glaube das wird bei dem Wetter und der Strecke ein richtiges Ausscheidungsrennen wer lang drin bleibt kann gut vorne landen nehm ich mal an. Hoffentlich gibts nicht so viele Stürze bei dem schi$$ Wetter


----------



## Hugo (7. Mai 2005)

is überhaupt jemand aufm hahenkamm?
also ich hab kein bock.....bei dem sche*** weitter hat man doch auf ga nix bock....nichtma auf rolle fahrn, und das geht jetz schon 3tage so      
ICH KÖNNT KOTZEN


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Mai 2005)

Hey Hugo morgen bei der Hessenmeisterschaft lern ich mal den Karl Platt kennen   mal schauen wie sich morgen der Max schlägt ob er sich schon wieder auf der höhe befindet


----------



## Sakir (7. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Leute wie isses eigentlich aufm Hahnenkamm    schön nass


Ahoi

also der Ippie und ich waren 2 mal oben....
Steelmanni und Barracuda waren auch dort... 
nur den Rest haben wir vermisst !

wie das Wetter war, muss man nicht erzählen, das haben wohl alle gesehen   
das hat der Günter wirklich nicht verdient, so einen aufwand und dann so nen kacke !

so nun wird erstmal grillen gegangen....

bis dann Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Mai 2005)

Ach ja sagt mla wie schauts denn eigentlich aus mit den Trikots und dem Stammtisch hat sich diesbezüglich eigentlich schon was ergeben  

War denn niemand aufm Hahenkamm hier is ja heute gar nochts los seit ihr alle so gefrustet vom Wetter   oder klebt der Schlamm noch zu sehr an den Fingern


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2005)

@Tboy ... danke für die Links. Da hab ich was zu lesen, wie gesagt NULL Ahnung.

Tja, bei dem Wetter geh ich nicht vor die Tür. Hab wie gesagt im Keller rumgewühlt und die Espressomaschine gefunden. Wollt das Ding wegschmeißen, hab nochmal im Internet gestöbert und festgestellt, dass die immer noch unverändert bei Gaggia im Angebot ist  Meine ist von 1993, stand zumindest drinnen als ich sie auseinander gerissen hatte. Ist ein Siebträgergerät und kostet neu noch richtiges Geld  Da hab ichs mir noch mal überlegt mit wegschmeißen.  

Is in den Jahren noch nie entkalkt worden und demzufolge kam kein Tropfen aus dem Ding. Maschinchen auseinandergerissen reingeguggt. Hmmm  Nach dem 2 Entkalkungslauf kamen die ersten Tropfen. Jetzt 1 Liter Entkalter und 1/2 Liter Essig später funktioniert sie wieder tadellos  

Im Toom die erst besten Espressobohnen gekauft und rein damit, Mahlwerk justiert und Espresso und Cappu zubereitet. Naja, schmeckt halt danach, mehr schmeck ich da eh nicht raus.

Jetzt steht das Ding hier und ich überleg was ich eigentlich mit anfang  

Jedenfalls habe ich so den Tag rumgekriegt und jetzt 19:45 scheint die Sonne ... KLASSE  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tboy ... danke für die Links. Da hab ich was zu lesen, wie gesagt NULL Ahnung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja von solchem Kaffee darfst Du auch echt nicht zuiel erwarten, man meint immer Kaffee ist Kaffee aber weit gefehlt. Wart nur mal ab wenn Du nen Kaffee trinkst aus dem Sortiment einer der beiden Adressen die ich Dir gegeben hab. Da gibts himmelweite unterschiede die man auf jeden fall schmeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja von solchem Kaffee darfst Du auch echt nicht zuiel erwarten, man meint immer Kaffee ist Kaffee aber weit gefehlt. Wart nur mal ab wenn Du nen Kaffee trinkst aus dem Sortiment einer der beiden Adressen die ich Dir gegeben hab. Da gibts himmelweite unterschiede die man auf jeden fall schmeckt.


Na ob ich wirklich nen Unterschied schmecke  Ich bin bekanntermaßen nicht so der Kaffeetrinker und -kenner. Empfehle mir doch mal ne Sorte, sonst tipp ich da komplett ins blaue  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Leute wie isses eigentlich aufm Hahnenkamm    schön nass
> 
> erzählt doch mal was da los war ich hab heute meine Vorbelastung auf der Rolle gefahren ich glaube ich werde morgen nass genug und das bei 136km Renntempo da freu ich mich schon richtig drauf  :kotz:


Ich war dann mal heute nicht auf den Hahnenkamm  Nachdem ich schon beim Arbeitsdienst durch 3 Stunden Dauerregen recht durchnässt und ausgekühlt  war, hatt mich nur noch die heisse Badewanne gereizt.

Das war echt Pech für den Günter  Klar ist man bei so einer Veranstaltung recht wetterabhängig, aber DAS WETTER konnte im MAI wohl kaum schlechter sein. Abolutes Pech !!

Je nachdem was Morgen das Wetter hergibt, fahr ich Morgen zur Ronneburg mit dem Renner und treff dort meine Family. Da ist ne Veranstaltung mit einem Zauberer für Jung und Alt..Danach fahr ich zurück, evtl mit ner Schleife, damit ich wenigstens auf 3 Stunden komm.

Ich hoff, daß wir nächstes WE mal wieder ne Tour zusammen machen können


----------



## Hugo (7. Mai 2005)

was haltet ihr davon, wir überfallen n paar banken...naja n paar mehr eben und dann baun wir ne indoor bikehalle, so mit 100hm am stück und richtig fun-faktor...was wirdsn sowas kosten...20-30 banken?


----------



## tboy0709 (7. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ob ich wirklich nen Unterschied schmecke  Ich bin bekanntermaßen nicht so der Kaffeetrinker und -kenner. Empfehle mir doch mal ne Sorte, sonst tipp ich da komplett ins blaue
> 
> Erdi01



Also gut. Da Du ja ne reine Espressomaschiene hast und dann für Dich ne Kaffeesorte für normalen Schümli nicht in Frage kommt kann ich Dir diese Sorten empfehlen. Alles von Wackers, ich würde erst mal da bestellen dann kannste Dich erst mal da durch probieren.

Äthiopischer Mocca (Arabica) ein wenig säure aber nicht zuviel kräftig und rund im Geschmack ein wenig schockoladig

Java Arabica wenig Säure sehr angenehm im Geschmack macht ne herrliche Crema, der ist auch ein wenig stärker und hat nen sehr vollen runden Geschmack. Der Nachgeschmack ist einfach spitze 

Mocca Spezial á la Francaise der is auch klasse wie er allerding als reiner Espresso ist kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen aber trotzdem ne klasse sorte.
etwas leichter als die anderen beiden trotzdem voll im Geschmack 

Also die oberen Beiden sind Klassische Espressosorten der dritte eher ein Kaffee zum so trinken oder eben für Latte 

Die anderen Sorten mußte halt einfach mal probieren da gibts echt deutliche unterschiede. Bei dem einen brauchte mehr Pulver bei dem anderen weniger, bei dem einen schmeckt man mehr die Säure beim anderen weniger, manche sortenschmecken richtig Schokoladig andere rauchig das ist wirklich sehr unterschiedlich. 

Ein kleiner Tipp, am besten entkalktes Wasser für die Zubereitung nehmen und immer frisch malen also keinen Gemahlenen nehmen. 


Ich schau grad Giro Prolog. Der Vorbericht dazu war doch eben einfach klasse manche Fahrer wie Voigt die sind doch einfach sowas von Klasse


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2005)

@Tboy ... danke erstmal  Dann werd ich den ein oder anderen mal probieren. Wakers Caffee, das sind doch die im Riederwald, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ich nehm an, die Sorten sind auf für Cappu gut  

Entkalktes Wasser, weis ich gar nicht wo ichs hernehemen soll  Frisch mahlen ist schonklar. Mahlwerk hängt ja an der Maschine dran. 

Falls es interessiert, das ist die Gaggia Paros die ich im Keller gefunden habe. Ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben, dass die maschine seit 12 Jahren unverändert verkauft wird  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem total verregneten Tag konnte ich heute abend wenigstens noch 75 min laufen. Und das bei trockenem Wetter!!!! Also sitzt der Frust nicht so tief, obwohl ich mich heute auf eine ausgedehnte Hahnenkammtour gefreut hatte. Naja, die 4 Bier heute mittag haben mich etwas getröstet und der Plausch mit Günter, Steelmanni und Sakir war auch recht lustig.

Wir waren auch nicht untätig und haben für nächste Woche eine Tour ausgearbeitet. Wir wollen am Samstag, 14.05 mir dem Zug um 8:06 Uhr von Kahl nach Langenprozelten fahren und von dort um kurz vor 9 Uhr die Birkenhainer Str.  zurück nach Kahl/Hanau etc. fahren. (Ca. 70 km /1300 Hm).Geplant ist auch noch ein Abstecher über den Hahnenkamm und Umgebung, damit wir so um die 1800 bis 2000 Hm mit ca. 85 - 90 km erreichen. Tempo sollte ca. 15-16 km/h sein, um bei eventuellen Pannen nicht zu spät zurück zu sein. Wer hat Lust und Zeit für diese etwas anspruchsvollere Tour? 
Zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren auch nicht untätig und haben für nächste Woche eine Tour ausgearbeitet. Wir wollen am Samstag, 14.05 mir dem Zug um 8:06 Uhr von Kahl nach Langenprozelten fahren und von dort um kurz vor 9 Uhr die Birkenhainer Str.  zurück nach Kahl/Hanau etc. fahren. (Ca. 70 km /1300 Hm).Geplant ist auch noch ein Abstecher über den Hahnenkamm und Umgebung, damit wir so um die 1800 bis 2000 Hm mit ca. 85 - 90 km erreichen. Tempo sollte ca. 15-16 km/h sein, um bei eventuellen Pannen nicht zu spät zurück zu sein. Wer hat Lust und Zeit für diese etwas anspruchsvollere Tour?
> Zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt.


Das ist ja mal ein Wort  Danke für die Tourenausarbeitung. Hoffen wir das Wetter spielt mit. Mit teilweise recht feuchten Bodenverhältnissen ist nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage so oder so zu rechnen. Ich glaub es wird langsam Zeit meine breiten Schlappen aufzuziehen  

Ob ich die ganze Tour mitfahr weiß ich noch nicht. Je nach körperlicher Verfassung werd ich die Schleife mit Euch fahren oder eben die Abkürzung Richtung trautes Heim einschlagen.

Hab mich ins LMB eingetragen


----------



## Sakir (8. Mai 2005)

Morsche



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Java Arabica


der ist tolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Mocca Spezial á la Francaise


den Trinke ich als Kaffee... genial....
espresso nicht mein Geschmack....

@Ippie : 8:06 ist o.k.
hast du event. ein Overlay oder weisst wo es eins gibt, für den "B" weg ?

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Ippie : 8:06 ist o.k.
> hast du event. ein Overlay oder weisst wo es eins gibt, für den "B" weg ?
> Michael


 
Denke das B auf weisem Grund werdet ihr schon überall gut finden! Und wenn ich richtig liege habt ihr Steelmanni als Guide mit dabei der ist das Ding letztes Jahr auch schon mal gefahren, soweit ich weis.

Was meine Person betifft werde ich an dem Samstag den letzten Akt beim Ausräumen meiner zukünftigen Werkstatt spielen!

So. wäre besser gewesen für mich!

Ciao

Slash ääää Barracuda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen am Samstag, 14.05 mir dem Zug um 8:06 Uhr von Kahl nach Langenprozelten fahren und von dort um kurz vor 9 Uhr die Birkenhainer Str.  zurück nach Kahl/Hanau etc. fahren. (Ca. 70 km /1300 Hm).Volker


sagt mal geht auch ein Zug um 9:06 dehn man nehmen könnte. Will aufs Auto verzichten und in Dtz. mim Rad nach Kahl starten.   

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (8. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal geht auch ein Zug um 9:06 dehn man nehmen könnte. Will aufs Auto verzichten und in Dtz. mim Rad nach Kahl starten.
> 
> Erdi01



Hallo zusammen,

Erdi, leider fährt kein Zug um 9:06 Uhr. Nur 8:06 oder 10:06. Du kannst aber auch woanders zusteigen. Der Zug  ist es. Dort ist zum Beispiel auch Hanau dabei.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Ippie (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

LMB-Eintrag  ist gemacht. Hoffen wir noch auf ausreichendes Wetter.

Volker


----------



## Sakir (8. Mai 2005)

ich habe noch ein Höhenprofil gefunden....
allerdings von HU nach Gemünden...

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (8. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach einem total verregneten Tag konnte ich heute abend wenigstens noch 75 min laufen. Und das bei trockenem Wetter!!!! Also sitzt der Frust nicht so tief, obwohl ich mich heute auf eine ausgedehnte Hahnenkammtour gefreut hatte. Naja, die 4 Bier heute mittag haben mich etwas getröstet und der Plausch mit Günter, Steelmanni und Sakir war auch recht lustig.
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all,

gut gemacht Volker  
jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, nicht so wie am Samstag
auf dem Hahnenkamm 

Auf dem Heimweg hab ich mich nochmal kompl. eingesaut! 

barracuda hat recht, ich bin die "B" letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren, in einer
recht großen Gruppe, wo wir des öfteren auf Nachzügler warten mussten!  

Das wollten ja dieses mal nicht unbedingt haben, stimmts Ipie, Sakir?

Der Sonntag hätte mir auch besser gepasst (Pfingsten), aber jetzt mach ich mir halt den Samstag frei!

Die Startzeit ist auch o.k., schließlich wollen wir ja am Nachmittag noch etwas
Zeit haben, um den guten alten Hahnenkamm zu besuchen!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## sb- (8. Mai 2005)

Apropos Nachzügler  ,
da ich selber aus der Gegend hier komme, hätte ich eventuell auch mal Interesse, bei einem eurer Ausritte vorbeizuschauen. Fahre momentan ziemlich viel Asphalt, besonders die Mainwege zwischen Aschaffenburg und Offenbach. Mit was für Geschwindigkeiten fahrt ihr denn solche Wege (Fußgänger inklusive..) in etwa? Würde mich mal zur Tempoorientierung eurer Gruppe interessieren.

Gruß,
sb-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (8. Mai 2005)

da mach dir ma keine sorgen, von renntempo bis bimmelbahn is alles vertreten


----------



## Sakir (9. Mai 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollten ja dieses mal nicht unbedingt haben, stimmts Ipie, Sakir?


das stimmt allerdings   



			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sonntag hätte mir auch besser gepasst (Pfingsten), aber jetzt mach ich mir halt den Samstag frei!


komisch, mir hätte der Sonntag auch besser gepasst.... hmmm... *überleg*

so nun ruft die arbeit :-(

Michael


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2005)

Wie ist das:





			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> .......wo wir des öfteren auf Nachzügler warten mussten!  Das wollten ja dieses mal nicht unbedingt haben, stimmts Ipie, Sakir?


Und das zu verstehen ?





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt allerdings


Bitte seid doch so nett und konkretisiert Euch. Sorry das ich da nachhake, aber ich zähle mich eher zu den Fahrern mit gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2005)

Morsch'n zusammen,

also wenn Euch Sonntag besser paßt, verschieben wir alles auf Sonntag. Der Zug ist der gleiche. Zeit auch. Mir ist es egal
@[email protected] ist Sonntag auch OK?

Nachzügler heißt: das die meisten in einer Gruppe an größeren Steigungen und Abfahrten lange >5 Min. warten müssen und dadurch auskühlen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (9. Mai 2005)

Moin @ all  

ich denke bei einem Schnitt von 16-18kh/h liegen wir etwa richtig!

Es ist nur dann blöd, wenn welche dabei sind die mit 12-15km/h 
unterwegs sind und mit der Gesamtdistanz/hm ein Problem haben!  

Ich bin im moment noch am klären, ob noch zwei Biker aus Kahl
mitfahren, dann aber wahrscheinlich nur am Sonntag! 

Wir können ja noch den LMB-Eintrag ändern! Oder Ippie?  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Mai 2005)

Wenn der Termin am Sonntag statt findet bin ich auch dabei   Zwar mit Restalkohol, aber der geht ja auch weg  

Vieleich kommen hier von der Firma auch noch ein paar mit! Die halten den Schnitt, keine Sorge!

Ciao


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ist Sonntag auch OK?


Wenn ich jetzt nein sage, werde ich wohl gesteinigt  Habe gerade eine wohlwollende SMS erhalten und kann ja sagen 


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Nachzügler heißt: das die meisten in einer Gruppe an größeren Steigungen und Abfahrten lange >5 Min. warten müssen und dadurch auskühlen.


Na ja dann...  

@[email protected] Den Schnitt wirste schon halten. Immer dann wenn Du warten mußt, schaltet sich ja eh der Tacho aus  

Wenn es jetzt, so wie es aussieht ne größere Gruppe wird, hoffe ich, da diese Bemerkung zum gewählten Zug keine Probleme bereiten wird:

_Bemerkungen: Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich_ 

Bei diesem Schiffwetter ist jeder Tag den man später fährt besser für die Bodenverhältnisse. Wenn das mal keine Schlammschlacht gibt


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

den Termin habe ich auf Sonntag geändert.
Da werden wir ja viele Mitfahrer zusammen bekommen.
Mit der Radmitnahme telefoniere ich mal mit der Bahn.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2005)

Also laut Bahn ist eine Fahrradmitnahme möglich und auch vorhanden (Doppelstockwagen). Wir sollen uns nur am Bahnsteig aufteilen. Eine Garantie gibt es aber nicht, da nicht genau definiert ist, wieviel Einheiten angehängt sind.  Für eine Reservierung ist es zu spät. Aber bei der Uhrzeit und Strecke, denkt die gute Frau, gäbe es normalerweise keine Probleme.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Mai 2005)

Super Ippie,

jetzt müßten nur noch die Trikots bis dahin da sein! Man wäre das g....  
Langen....blabla und Gemünden liegen doch beide am Main! Wieso ist da so en starken abfall am ende des Streckenprofils???
und wieso nehmen wir nicht die ganze Birkenhainer unter die Stollen????

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (9. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Super Ippie,
> 
> jetzt müßten nur noch die Trikots bis dahin da sein! Man wäre das g....
> Langen....blabla und Gemünden liegen doch beide am Main! Wieso ist da so en starken abfall am ende des Streckenprofils???
> ...



Find ich toll das Du (Ihr) auch dabei bist (seit)! 

Wir können auch von Gemünden aus starten, dann geht's erst mal
ne ganze weile hoch!  

Genauso gut können wir auch die Birkenheiner bis zum Ende(Gr.Auheim?)
fahren, und den Abstecher über den Hahnenkamm weglassen! 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2005)

Hmmm...ich finds aber gut, daß ich den Abstecher zum Hahnenkamm auslassen kann falls ich abbaue. Ansonsten habt Ihr mich bis zum Schluß (evtl.) als Spassbremse dabei. Meine Fitness kann ich derzeit nämlich noch nicht so einschätzen....

Und weniger ist ja manchmal auch mehr..gell Steelmanni ?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin die "B" letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren, in einer
> recht großen Gruppe, wo wir des öfteren auf Nachzügler warten mussten!
> 
> Das wollten ja dieses mal nicht unbedingt haben, stimmts Ipie, Sakir?
> SteelManni


Tzzz ... haben wir nicht mittlerweile ein ANTIDISKRIMINIERUNGSGESETZ  

Habe mir extra meinen Schnitt des ODW-X angeguggt  

aber jetzt plötzlich Sonntag ... weis noch nicht ob ich da kann 

@Bad Offenbach ... seid Ihr schon wieder da, wegen heut abend  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (9. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> den Termin habe ich auf Sonntag geändert.
> Da werden wir ja viele Mitfahrer zusammen bekommen.
> ...



so, will mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden, die letzten Wochenende habe ich ziemlich gefrustet mit Lernen zugebracht und das geht eigentlich noch 4 Wochen so weiter. Falls ich aber bis Samstag wieder am Plan dran bin (und die letzten Tage machen Hoffnung darauf - war zwar nicht richtig toll, aber effektiver als die letzten Wochen) würde ich am Sonntag mitkommen, muss mal wieder unterwegs sein (gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt). Bleibt noch als Hindernis der frühe Starttermin am Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof.

BTW, mit momentan auch sehr am überlegen mir noch einen Renner zuzulegen, fahre vielleicht am Samstag mal bei Endorfin zu einer Probefahrt vorbei   
Wenn das so kommt, bin ich dann ab Juni hoffentlich auch bei einigen RTFs dabei...

@Maixle: quälst du dich eigentlich auch wieder mit dem CFA herum?


René


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Mai 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können auch von Gemünden aus starten, dann geht's erst mal


 
das verstehe ich ja grade nicht, Langenprozelten und Gemünden liegen doch beide am Main und meines wissens gibt es da keinen Wasserfall!!! und der müßte ja dann auch noch hoch fliesen  

Start in Gemünden würde aber die morgen Müdigkeit und die Kälte sofort vertreiben


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Gemünden ist nur eine Station weiter. Das können wir am Sonntag klären. Da haben wir eine Stunde Zugfahrt. Ich fahre eh nur dem "B" nach bis ich mich wieder auskenne. Ob Gemünden oder Langenprozelten ist mir persönlich wurscht.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (9. Mai 2005)

@ barracuda,
warum zwischen Gemünden und Langenporzelten
auf dem Profil so viele Höhenmeter liegen, weiß ich auch nicht!

Ich weiß nur, das es auch von LPZ gleich richtig hoch geht!

Wegen AF-biken, schreib ich Dir noch mal am Mittwoch ne mail!

@Erdi01,... wir wollen nur sicher gehen, das jeder bescheid weiß,
das es keine Bummeltour wird!  
Jetzt muß jeder für sich entscheiden ob er/sie dabei ist, oder nicht! 

Außerdem wird Fusion wohl stark vertereten sein, da ist die Gefahr eines
"Rahmenbruchs" schon sehr hoch!  Spässle!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Spessart-Biker (9. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Also laut Bahn ist eine Fahrradmitnahme möglich und auch vorhanden (Doppelstockwagen). Wir sollen uns nur am Bahnsteig aufteilen. Eine Garantie gibt es aber nicht, da nicht genau definiert ist, wieviel Einheiten angehängt sind.  Für eine Reservierung ist es zu spät. Aber bei der Uhrzeit und Strecke, denkt die gute Frau, gäbe es normalerweise keine Probleme.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Doppelstockwagen sollte es auf der Strecke durch den Spessart nicht geben. Ab Kahl lohnt sich das Bayernticket für 24 Euronen für max. 5 Leute - Fahrradticket würde ich erstmal nicht kaufen  - aber ihr fahrt ja wohl alle schon ab Hanau. Die RE-Züge halten soweit ich mich erinnere alle in Langenprozelten, dann spart ihr ca. 2,5 km vom Gemündener Bahnhof durch die Ortschaft. Es gibt Wochenenden, auch zu den frühen Zeiten, da steigen in A´burg gerne mal 20-30 Biker zu , aber das braucht euch auch nicht zu jucken...

Viel Spass im Spessart...


----------



## Sakir (9. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> den Termin habe ich auf Sonntag geändert.



habe mich nun nach Samstag gerichtet und kurzfristig alles umgeändert, das ich Samstag Zeit habe !

Pech wenn man halt morgens oder mittags keine Zeit (bin halt auf der arbeit) hat Online zu kommen.

Ihr werde auf mich verzichten müssen ! ! !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (9. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt allerdings
> 
> 
> komisch, mir hätte der Sonntag auch besser gepasst.... hmmm... *überleg*
> ...



Na das is ja jetz mal voll dumm gelaufen oder!?!

Da schreibst Du noch, das Dir Sonntag auch besser passt, und dann bist Du
nicht dabei!  
Echt schade, wo wir doch am Samstag die Idee zur B-tour hatten!  
Versuch doch nochmal, ob es nicht doch noch klappt!  

Spessart-Biker hat recht, den Weg von Gemünden nach Langenporzelten können wir uns sparen
(ich errinnere mich!) nur Asphalt! Danke!  

Der Wagen für die Räder war damals ganz hinten angehängt, und war
groß genug für alle (16)!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (9. Mai 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Na das is ja jetz mal voll dumm gelaufen oder!?!
> 
> Da schreibst Du noch, das Dir Sonntag auch besser passt, und dann bist Du
> nicht dabei!
> ...



ich hatte "hätte" geschrieben... 

ausserdem habe ich am Hahnenkamm gesagt, das Samstag schlecht ist... 
weil ich da einiges vor hatte.... 
nun habe ich alles umgeändert und sogar für Mittwoch einen 1/2 Tag Urlaub genommen, um die fahrt zum Bauhof vom Samstag am Mittwoch erledigen zu können !
ausserdem hat es mich viel Überredungskunst gekostet, um die geplante Verabredung vom Samstag auf den Sonntag zu verschieben....

beim nächsten mal, wenn ihr Termine ändert, fragt ALLE und nicht nur die, welche im moment Online sein können   

was solls..... jedenfalls werde ich Sonntag kein Bike fahren !

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Mai 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Spessart-Biker hat recht, den Weg von Gemünden nach Langenporzelten können wir uns sparen
> (ich errinnere mich!) nur Asphalt! Danke!


 
Die 2,5 km könnten wir aber zum Ein- und Warmfahren nutzen bevor wir uns den Berg hochschälen. Ausserdem gibt es da bestimmt ein Ortsschild und die sind immer für einen Sprint gut   zum warm werden dachte ich  

@sakir, echt schade für dich. Fühl mich etwas schlecht dabei, wo ich doch den Stein ins rollen gebracht habe!

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (9. Mai 2005)

also abhängig vom wetter würd ich sagen ich komm auch ma mit, wollte schonma den eselsweg vorschalgen der ja ähnl. ist und in nem guten biergarten endet aber beim birkenhainer würd ich acuh ma mitmachen zumal ich den nicht kenn
#
aber wie gesagt, wetterabhängig


----------



## Ippie (10. Mai 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Das finde ich aber auch blöd. Ich habe das auch so verstanden, daß Dir lieber der Sonntag wäre. Ich wußte nicht, daß der Sonntag Dir überhaupt nicht paßt. Jetzt kann ich aber nix mehr ändern. Morgen im Taunus reden wir nochmal über das WE.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (11. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

ich weiß, daß es noch recht früh hierfür ist, mir liegts aber am Herzen und ich wollt mal Eure Tendenz dazu hören.

Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir am WE den 21./22.ten mal wieder ne schöne Tour für Jedermann machen ? Also moderates Tempo für Alle, mit Pausen wenn es erforderlich ist, dass man auch noch was von der Landschaft hat und evtl. auch mal die "Neuen" (und Alten  ) im Forum Lust auf so ein Event haben . Ich stell mir vor, ne Tour zwischen 50 bis ?? km, evtl. mit ner Abkürzungsmöglichkeit für die, die net so lange wollen. Ne Einkehrmöglichkeit auf halber Strecke oder am Schluß, sollte drinne sein.

Wie siehts aus ? Wer hat Lust darauf ? .....Und wer könnte ne entsprechende Tour anbieten ? Wir haben ja genug "Kenner" für Odenwald, Spessart und Taunus im Thread. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, könnt ich (mittlerweile) auch ein bissi im Bereich Barbarossa/ Hahnenkamm/ Buchberg anbieten (wollt Ihr das wirklich ?  ).

Ehrlich gesagt warte ich schon ziemlich lange, so seit Anfang April, auf diese Touren, die wir früher immer zusammen gefahren sind und wundere mich, daß keiner mal einen entsprechenden (Touren-)Vorschlag postet   Das sind doch die schönsten Touren    Oder ??

Wäre schön, wenn zukünftig unsere Tourer für die  WE's wieder solche Vorschläge zur Diskussion posten würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (11. Mai 2005)

Hi Google,

die Idee finde ich gut. 

 

Momentan hat mich allerdings noch eine Erkaeltung voll im Griff.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2005)

@Google ... finde ich als Tourer natürlich auch gut und kann jederzeit was für MTB oder RR anbieten  

Und schön, dass Du es mal ansprichst. *DAS* sind die Touren, die das Radl ausmachen. Jenseits von Raserei oder Trainingswahn einfach nur zum Spaß  

@Andreas ... Gute Besserung.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (11. Mai 2005)

Ahoi,


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS sind die Touren, die das Radl ausmachen. Jenseits von Raserei oder Trainingswahn einfach nur zum Spaß


aber jeder versteht unter "Spaß haben" oder auch "DAS Radln" etwas anderes....

dem einen reicht eine Tour am Main   
dem anderen machen Downhills jenseitz der 40% spass....
dem anderen bringt es am meisten, wenn er sich dem Training intensiv widmet....

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> aber jeder versteht unter "Spaß haben" oder auch "DAS Radln" etwas anderes....
> 
> ...


Sicherlich, Jeder wie er will, wie er kann oder wie er muß  

Was nur auch auffällt. Im Herbst/Winter wurde hier weit mehr zusammen unternommen ... 

... freu mich schon auf Herbst/Winter  

Erdi01


----------



## Floaty (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Barracuda_de hatte mich mal gefragt ob ich auch mitkommen möchte auf eure Tour. Wenn also nichts dagegen spricht würde ich gerne am So. mit fahren.
Gruß

floaty  

P.S.
bin zwar nicht neu bei mtb-news, bin aber mehr auf dem Rad unterwegs als im WWW  und die eine oder andere Tour haben wir ja auch schon miteinander bestritten


----------



## puls190 (11. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> 
> ich weiß, daß es noch recht früh hierfür ist, mir liegts aber am Herzen und ich wollt mal Eure Tendenz dazu hören.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir am WE den 21./22.ten mal wieder ne schöne Tour für Jedermann machen ? Also moderates Tempo für Alle, mit Pausen wenn es erforderlich ist, dass man auch noch was von der Landschaft hat und evtl. auch mal die "Neuen" (und Alten  ) im Forum Lust auf so ein Event haben . Ich stell mir vor, ne Tour zwischen 50 bis ?? km, evtl. mit ner Abkürzungsmöglichkeit für die, die net so lange wollen. Ne Einkehrmöglichkeit auf halber Strecke oder am Schluß, sollte drinne sein



Würde mich als Neuling sehr über so eine Tourteilnahme freuen hoffendlich kommt sie zu stande


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. Mai 2005)

Floaty schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Barracuda_de hatte mich mal gefragt ob ich auch mitkommen möchte auf eure Tour. Wenn also nichts dagegen spricht würde ich gerne am So. mit fahren.
> Gruß
> 
> ...


 
bah, er hat sein PW verschusselt!

Mit Floaty sind wir zu sechst stimmt das????
Ich wollte morgen unser (Firma) Reisebüro wegen der Bayern Fahrkarte anrufen und die Schein besorgen. 
Werden wir noch mehr??? Brauchen wir einen Schein oder zwei?

@Steelmanni, was ist mit der Kahler invasion?
@Hugo, könntest du dich etwas konkretisieren?
@Erdi, das ist eine Tour  

Also Mädels und Jungs meldet euch mal an damit ich den Fahrschein bezorgen kann.

Der Kahler Bahnhof bietet keinen Fahrkartenschalter im klassischen Sinn!

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (11. Mai 2005)

wenn wir7ihr zu sechst seit braucht ihr eh zwei, wobei:
für die ganz harten könnt man ja anbieten mim bike nach gemünden zu fahrn...der radweg beginnt doch in GKB, oder?
seis drum, wenns wetter so bleibt bin ich dabei, konkreter kann ich aber noch nicht werden....
aber momente ma...wolltest dus bayern ticket holen oder das schöne wochenend ticket?
jetz bin ich total verwirrt, aber gut, seis drum.
bin zwar bezügl. gemünden grad total verwirrt aber seis drum.
ich sag morgen dann definitv zu oder ab, vorher geht net   
BTW:
hab heute die lager der naben neu eingestellt und die laufen sowas von SMOOTH das is der wahnsinn


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> @Erdi, das ist eine Tour
> Ciao


Rechne mal nicht mit mir. Mit jetzt Sonntag falscher Tag, da langt es bei mir bestenfalls für ne kleine Runde.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich als Neuling sehr über so eine Tourteilnahme freuen hoffendlich kommt sie zu stande


  No Problem. Mit mir sind es ja schon mal 4 Leutchen, die Interesse haben....der eine oder andere wird noch dazu stechen  Ihr hört von mir  

@[email protected] Es ist schon wahr, daß für die  WE's nur noch wenige Tourenvorschläge  im Forum  gepostet werden. Die, welche da früher aktiv waren, dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen. Ich bin halt kein geeigneter Guide sonst würd ich auch öfter mal was vorschlagen und nicht immer fragen ob was am WE ansteht. Na ja wird schon wieder...Ippie hat ja was gepostet und für nächste Woche ist auch schon wieder was in Planung  

Und....

Was das Radeln ausmacht, da hat jeder wirklich ne andere Meinung. Es kann ja jeder seine Tourvorstellung im Forum vorschlagen oder sich dort zu ner Tour anmelden was seiner Fasson entspricht. So wie früher auch   Man darf sich halt nicht entmutigen lassen, wenn mal kein Interesse besteht, ggfls. schließt man sich dann eben woanders an  

Ok. auch wenn ich keine "Hero" bin werde ich jetzt öfters Vorschläge posten. Ich muß ja dann nicht zwangsläufig der Guide sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte morgen unser (Firma) Reisebüro wegen der Bayern Fahrkarte anrufen und die Schein besorgen.
> Werden wir noch mehr??? Brauchen wir einen Schein oder zwei?


Mach mal langsam Barracuda ! Haste mal auf die Wetteraussichten geschielt ?   Im Regen oder das ganze Stück auf schlammigen Wegen zu fahren reizt mich nicht so.....Wenn Ihr aber unbedingt schon die Tickets holen wollt, dann streicht mich von der Liste und ich zieh dann halt ein Einzelschein für kapp 10 Euronen   Kann man die B-Tickets net noch später holen ??


----------



## SteelManni (12. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> bah, er hat sein PW verschusselt!
> 
> Mit Floaty sind wir zu sechst stimmt das????
> Ich wollte morgen unser (Firma) Reisebüro wegen der Bayern Fahrkarte anrufen und die Schein besorgen.
> ...



Moin @ all  

@ barracuda, also von den Kahlern fährt sehr warscheinlich keiner mehr mit!
Aber Paul aus GK ist interessiert und ist wahrscheinlich dabei!

Ich würde mal ein Bayernticket besorgen, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast!

Ansonnsten müssen einige am Automat ihr Glück versuchen,
oder im Zug nachlösen!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal langsam Barracuda ! Haste mal auf die Wetteraussichten geschielt ?  Im Regen oder das ganze Stück auf schlammigen Wegen zu fahren reizt mich nicht so.....Wenn Ihr aber unbedingt schon die Tickets holen wollt, dann streicht mich von der Liste und ich zieh dann halt ein Einzelschein für kapp 10 Euronen  Kann man die B-Tickets net noch später holen ??


 
Wie ich gestern abend den Beitrag geschrieben habe wahr die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit noch bei 0%.

Bei unserem Reisebüro werden noch 8 Bearbeitungsgebühr fällig 

@Steelmanni, du fährst doch jeden Tag am Bahnhof vorbei. Kannst du mal die Schalteröffnungszeiten checken, bzw. ein Ticket hollen???

Bye


----------



## SteelManni (12. Mai 2005)

Kann ich machen!

Geb Euch morgen noch mal Info, wie wirs machen!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## tboy0709 (12. Mai 2005)

Da hier einige nach Tourenvorschlägen schreien kann ich auch eine Anbieten is zwar nicht von mir sondern nen RTF und halt auch Renner. 

Also wer hat lust am Sonntag um 6 Uhr in Bimbach nahe Fulda den Rhönmarathon mit zu fahren Daten 210km 3500hm


----------



## Kwi-Schan (12. Mai 2005)

@Google

Moinmoin, ich wäre am 22. durchaus mit von der Partie wenn's nicht allzu früh losgeht. Wir haben am 21. eine Familienfeier und da wird es sicher später 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits





			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier einige nach Tourenvorschlägen schreien kann ich auch eine Anbieten is zwar nicht von mir sondern nen RTF und halt auch Renner.
> 
> Also wer hat lust am Sonntag um 6 Uhr in Bimbach nahe Fulda den Rhönmarathon mit zu fahren Daten 210km 3500hm


Spassklicker  Wie ist denn eigentlich dein Rennen letztes WE gelaufen  Und...Wo willste denn jetzt groß werden ? Bei den Rennerveranstaltungen oder bei den MTB-Maras ?


			
				Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> @Google
> 
> Moinmoin, ich wäre am 22. durchaus mit von der Partie wenn's nicht allzu früh losgeht. Wir haben am 21. eine Familienfeier und da wird es sicher später
> Gruß
> Christian


  Ist 11:00 Uhr noch zu früh ? Wegen der Terminierung kann ich aber noch nicht sagen obs der Samstag oder Sonntag wird.

Und tschüss..


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn eigentlich dein Rennen letztes WE gelaufen  Und...Wo willste denn jetzt groß werden ? Bei den Rennerveranstaltungen oder bei den MTB-Maras ?


 
Wenn die angehängte Datei die richtige Ergebnissliste ist, haben sie unseren Tboy vergessen oder er kam nicht ins Ziel!?!?!

Viele gute CC und MA Fahrer starten bei RRveranstalltungen! Neuerdings versuchen sich so gar ex Weltmeisterinnen im CC auf dem Crossrad mit ganz guten Erfolgen Vize Weltmeisterin! 

Gunn-Rita Dahle fährt zur vorbereitung auch für ein Frauen RR Team!

ect. Es gibt so gar einige CC Profis die heute RR Profis sind Candel Evens (T-Mobile) kommt vom MTB!

So genug mit Rad wissen geprahlt!  

Für Sonntag ist das Wetter übrigens immer noch nicht so dolle in der Planung bei Wetter.irgend was!

Ciao


----------



## SteelManni (13. Mai 2005)

Moin @ all,  

also der Ticketschalter am Kahler Bahnhof macht schon um 15Uhr zu!  

Sonntag geschlossen!  

Ich werde am Samstag morgen ein Bayernticket kaufen,
in der Hoffnung das noch jemand am Bahnhof steht, 
zu der "nachtschlafenden Zeit" 

Es gilt für max. 5 Pers. und kostet 26
Ich werde auch gleich nach den Bikes fragen!

Ein Einzelticket nach Gemünden kostet am Automat 9;70 (ohne Bike?) 

So wie es aussieht sind wir gerade  mal 5 Biker von Kahl aus!?!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke auch, daß ein Bayernticket erst einmal reicht. Und wenn wir mehr als 7 Personen sind lösen wir ein zweites im Zug beim Zugbegleiter. Ansonsten halt ein Einzelticket. Ich hoffe ja, daß wir den Gesamtfahrpreis durch die fahrenden Personen teilen. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ect. Es gibt so gar einige CC Profis die heute RR Profis sind Candel Evens (T-Mobile) kommt vom MTB!
> Ciao


üblicherweise fahren alle RR Profis übern Winter MTB. Wenn sie nicht auf Malle, Südafrika etc. mit Ihren Teams sind.

Viele RR Profs haben mit MTB oder BMX angefangen dort haben sie Ihre Bikebeherschung gelernt. Neben Cadel Events, der übrigens fürs Volvo/Cannondale Team fuhr, fällt mir da in erster Linie Robby McYouen (keine Ahnung wie man den schreibt) ein. Wenns den packt fährt der gerne mal nur auf dem Hinterrad durchs Ziel. Wohlgemerkt beim Straßenrennen  

Im Moment läuft der Giro. Wenns geht gugg ich mir immer den Zieleinlauf an. Freu mich schon auf deren Königsettappe übers Stilvser Joch  

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (13. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ist 11:00 Uhr noch zu früh ? Wegen der Terminierung kann ich aber noch nicht sagen obs der Samstag oder Sonntag wird.



@Google: Das mit der *gemütlichen Tour* finde ich eine sehr gute Idee. Genau das hat nämlich die ganze Zeit ein wenig gefehlt (erlaube mir einfach nochmal das Thema aufzugreifen). Ich finde es nämlich schade, dass viele in diesem Thread derzeit ein wenig abdrehen und offensichtlich denken "ihr Schnitt" sei quasi Mehrheitsmeinung. Damit werden viele einfach ausgeschlossen. Natürlich ist es jedem überlassen, welche Touren er wie schnell und wie lange fahren möchte. Aber ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass die eigentliche Idee, warum ich damals den Thread gestartet habe total verlorengegangen ist. Das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl ist in diesem "Egotrip" nämlich total abhanden gekommen. Deshalb ziehen sich aus diesem Thread dann vielleicht einige Leute leise zurück (so wie ich es teilweise auch getan habe)
...nehmt es mir bitte nicht krumm, wenn ich sowas sage. Ist nur meine Meinung und ihr wisst ja auch, dass ich teilweise sehr kontrovers in meinen Äusserungen bin  .

...also einfach mal drüber nachdenken  . So, nun aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Wie es derzeit aussieht, würde ich mich bzgl. der Tour da Kwi-Schan anschliessen. Der 22. passt auch bei mir besser. Die Startzeit mit 11:00 Uhr wäre auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Am Samstag würde es bei mir leider nicht gehen, da ich da zwar nicht auf einer Familienfeier weile, jedoch viel Gartenarbeit vor mir habe  . Vielleicht wäre auch meine Frau dabei, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt  .

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen viel Spass bei Ihren Touren am WE (besonders den "Birkenhainern") und schöne Feiertage.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] nochmal was zur gemütlichen Tour.
Das was wir mit dem Schnitt beabsichtigen ist, daß wir am Sonntag schauen wollen, was an Höhenmeter zu schaffen ist. Sakir, Ich wollen Marathons fahren und mal checken, wie Fit wir sind und SteelManni möchte für sein SommerEvent trainieren. Das heißt, daß wir ein bißchen auf Tempo fahren wollen (kein Rennen, aber schon zügig) und ausdrücklich das auch sagen und auch so geplant haben. Und überrumpeln möchte ich auch keinen, deshalb schreibe ich es so hinein.  Das nächste mal fahren wir wieder eine gemütlichere und ruhigere Tour und sagen das dann auch so. 
Das Problem ist, sprechen wir uns per PM ab, um zu trainieren wird gefragt: Warum stellt ihr das nicht ins LMB? Ich wollte mitfahren.
Stellen wir eine Tour als Trainingtour rein, heißt es: warum so ein Tempo und so eine Horrortour.
Wie man es anstellt ist es falsch. In nächster Zeit mache ich unsere Trainingstouren wieder per PM aus und wenn wieder eine "normale Tour" ansteht trage ich die als LMB ein.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hugo (13. Mai 2005)

also wegen sonntag:
bei den wetteraussichten   braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten


----------



## Ippie (13. Mai 2005)

Ich nochmal,

Erdi, Yakko, [email protected] Ich habe die CD mit den Bildern und Videos von Malle fertig. Beim nächsten Treffen bringe ich die Cd's mit

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (13. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> also wegen sonntag:
> bei den wetteraussichten  braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten


 
du schön wetter fahrer


----------



## SteelManni (13. Mai 2005)

ich seh schon,  

SteelManni steht ganz alleine am Bahnhof!  

@maixle, ich kann nur bestätigen was Ippie geschrieben hat!
Die Idee ist letzten Samstag entstanden, durch Sakir, Ippie und mich.

Wir wollten einfach mal eine längere Tour einigermaßen zügig durch fahren
und haben sie halt mal ins LMB gestellt!

Es war nicht unsere Absicht, eine art "zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft" ein zu führen!  

Ich (wir )werden auch weiterhin "normale" Touren mitfahren und auch wieder
anbieten!  
Z.B. Bike-activ-treff in Großkrotzenburg immer 14tägig Samstags 14:00Uhr,
oder einfach mich anrufen!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## maixle (13. Mai 2005)

Gudde,

@Ippie, SteelManni: Eure Birkenhainer Tour habe ich auch gar nicht im speziellen gemeint. Ihr habt ja auch klar formuliert, dass Ihr eine Trainingstour machen wollt. Sowas geht ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung und ist aus meiner Sicht auch gar nichts anrüchiges. In meinem Posting ging es eher viel mehr um den Grundtenor, der in diesem Thread Einzug gehalten hat. Da ist dann teilweise nur von vielen, vielen KM und HM die Rede. So ne Art Aufschaukeln war und ist da teilweise im Gange. Und ich glaube einfach, dass das bei vielen eher abschreckend wirkt bzw. einige veranlasst, gar nicht mehr mitzufahren...

...war auch eher als Denkanstoss und weniger als Mahnung gedacht .

@SteelManni: Keine Sorge, demnächst kriegst Du einen Anruf  ...aber nur wenn Du versprichst dann in Sachen Crom unterwegs zu sein  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2005)

Tach allerseits,

zum Thema Touren im Forum anbieten muß ich mich auch nochmal melden, weil ich ja wohl die Lawine los getreten habe:

Ich denke es sollte uns lediglich um eines gehen: Tourenwünsche oder Vorschläge, egal welcher Art, sollten wieder im Forum gepostet werden.

Jeder kann sich seiner Vorstellung entsprechend auch bei einer Tour anmelden. Hat doch früher auch geklappt, daß mehrere Touren angeboten wurden ? Das man dann und wann als Anbieter in die Röhre guckt ist normal aber doch wohl zu verkraften. Man kann ggfls. ja woanders mitfahren. 

Das ich in diesem Kontext die Jedermanntouren ansprach ist da nochmal eine andere Sache weil es mir auffiel das da gar nix mehr läuft und ich meine wir haben da genug Leute die mitfahren oder auch organisieren würden. Jeder darf sich angesprochen fühlen...

Meine Meinung: Posten wir keine Vorschläge mehr, stirbt der Thread.  



			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aber ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass die eigentliche Idee, warum ich damals den Thread gestartet habe total verlorengegangen ist. Das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl ist in diesem "Egotrip" nämlich total abhanden gekommen.


Das ist viel zu überspannt gesehen. Die meisten "Alten" sind noch dabei, die Leute hier Thread haben durch den Thread noch mehr Lust am Biken gewonnen und alle haben halt Entwicklungen in verschiedene Richtungen gemacht. Das kann man nicht aufhalten. Die Kunst ist es im Thread alles unter einem Hut zu bringen. 





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, sprechen wir uns per PM ab, um zu trainieren wird gefragt: Warum stellt ihr das nicht ins LMB? Ich wollte mitfahren.


Falls Du mich damit meinst, weiß Du das dahinter was ganz anderes steckt. Wir reden nochmal drüber.





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> In nächster Zeit mache ich unsere Trainingstouren wieder per PM aus und wenn wieder eine "normale Tour" ansteht trage ich die als LMB ein.


Fände ich schade. Dann schreibt rein es soll eine Trainingstour für Frammersbach oder Ähnliches werden. Ich zu meiner Person möchte wenigstens die Wahlmöglichkeit JA/NEIN haben. Es sei denn ich soll sie nicht haben...


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich (wir )werden auch weiterhin "normale" Touren mitfahren und auch wieder
> anbieten!
> Z.B. Bike-activ-treff in Großkrotzenburg immer 14.tägig Samstags 14:00Uhr,
> oder einfach mich anrufen!


  

Und noch was: Hier im Forum haben sich ein paar ordentliche Jungs und Mädels mit (fast  ) gleichen Interessen getroffen . Für mich persönlich ist das ein ganzes Stück Lebensqualität, weil ich mein lieb gewonnenes Hobby mit Euch teilen kann. Wir haben schon viel zusammen unternommen, ich denke da an die Ausflüge, an Malle an unsere Stammtische   

Ich schätze das sehr und weiß, das dies heute nicht mehr unbedingt üblich ist. 

Ihr könnt mir jetzt nicht widersprechen: Es ist hier alles ein bisschen schwerfälliger geworden...

Amen


----------



## tboy0709 (13. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> üblicherweise fahren alle RR Profis übern Winter MTB. Wenn sie nicht auf Malle, Südafrika etc. mit Ihren Teams sind.
> 
> Erdi01




he wohl kaum, es gibt wohl nicht viele RR Profis die zu Trainingszwecken MTB fahren denn MTB und Rennrad fahren sind wirklich zweierlei Stiefel. Zudem gibt es auch nicht allzu viele Profis die wirklich mit dem MTB groß geworden sind denn die meisten fahren schon von Jugend an Rennrad die Beherschung kommt nicht vom MTB sondern vom im Feld fahren und Kreisel fahren und was weiß ich was alles. Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen wie eben Robby McEwen (den unsympatischen Drecksack  ) und auch Cardel Evens.

Naja zu Sonntag der Hessenmeisterschaft gibts eigentlich nicht allzu viel zu sagen. Es waren von A über B zu C und U23 alle Brecher am start. Das Wetter war kalt und Regnerisch bis eisig von 140 Starter sind 25 ins ziel gekommen. Ich bin schon nach der 6ten Runde raus nachdem es in der 2ten auf einmal nen mächtigen Platzregen mit Hagel und sehr viel Wasser gab. Danach wars mir so kalt da ja die Temp auch nicht über die 11 Grad hinaus gekommen sind. Dann waren aufeinmal die Beine so zu das es keinen Sinn gemacht hätte weiter zu fahren.


----------



## Sakir (13. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man es anstellt ist es falsch. In nächster Zeit mache ich unsere Trainingstouren wieder per PM aus und wenn wieder eine "normale Tour" ansteht trage ich die als LMB ein.


  

Michael


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Michael


  

Frank


----------



## Sakir (14. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Frank


  

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nochmal,
> 
> Erdi, Yakko, [email protected] Ich habe die CD mit den Bildern und Videos von Malle fertig. Beim nächsten Treffen bringe ich die Cd's mit
> 
> Volker


  

@Yakko ... da fällt mir ein, dass ich auch noch eine CD mit den März Malle Bildern für Dich habe. Beim nächsten Stammtisch ...

Was ist aus Deim Renner geworden? Schon einen Zuhause  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2005)

Also ich hab mir das Pisswetter lange genug angeschaut und werde morgen nicht mitfahren  Bei so einer langen und eigentlich auch schönen Tour hätt ich wenigstens gerne einigermaßen ordentliche Bodenverhältnisse, die man morgen sicherlich nicht haben wird. Bei ner besseren Witterung werd ich das dieses Jahr bestimmt nochmal fahren  

@[email protected] Falls Du schon ein Ticket besorgt hast und Ihr/Du drauflegen mußt/müssen weil noch mehr abspringen, zahl ich natürlich mein Ovulus dazu. Ist ja wohl klar  

Falls es wettertechnisch einigermaßen morgen geht, werde ich mir am Hahnekamm was einigermaßen fahrbares raussuchen.

Ansonsten gibts ja noch den Montag, der besser werden soll. @ Erdi01 @ Du wollst da ja Dein Renner fahren ....und spätestens um 15:00 Uhr müßt ich zuhause sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten gibts ja noch den Montag, der besser werden soll. @ Erdi01 @ Du wollst da ja Dein Renner fahren ....und spätestens um 15:00 Uhr müßt ich zuhause sein...


der "MiesePetrus" scheint ja ein Einsehen zu haben und es soll schon morgen besser werden  

Am Montag habe ich vor diese RR-Runde zu fahren. Start so 10 in Dtz. Mit 15 Uhr Zuhause ist auch gut, da ist Giro-Time in EuroSport. Das ist für mich die beste und spannenste Rundfahrt seit langem. Da ist die TdF nur langweilig gegen. 

Mitfahrer sind willkommen  LMB-Eintrag mach ich keinen, wenn dann hier anmelden  

So, und jetzt muß ich Giro guggen ...

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Mai 2005)

Hey ich glotz auch grad Giro der is doch einfach super hab ich mir aber auch verdient nachdem ich heute schon 4std im Regen unterwegs war    :kotz: 

Aber so langsam geht mir das Wetter auch sowas von auf die Nüsse und morgen solls erst gegen Mittag besser werden das heißt morgen wieder im Regen fahren. Natürlich werden wir dann morgen nicht nach Bimbach fahren ich hab keinen Bock 210km durch Regen und auf der Wasserkuppe vllt sogar schnee zu fahren. Aber am Montag solls ja besser werden dann werden wir die 200+ in Angriff nehmen man da freu ich mich schon drauf   Wir werden wohl rauf auf den Feldberg und durch den Taunus fahren um auch ein paar höhenmeter zusammen zu bekommen. 

@ Hugo wie schauts aus willste nicht mal mit fahren Taunus mit dem Renner warste doch auch noch nicht oder?

Vllt hat ja noch jemand Lust Zeit und Mumm   mit zu fahren


----------



## Hugo (14. Mai 2005)

ach doch, da wär ich eigentlich mit dabei...aber 200+
da muss ich erstma guggen ob ich noch genügend powerbars hab  

ich hätt in afrika bleiben sollen...da is zwar jetz winter aber das heisst nix anderes als die nächsten 5 monate kein tropfen regen


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich glotz auch grad Giro der is doch einfach super


Genial ... haste gesehen wie sich der Pattacci-Zug gestern selber abgeschossen hatt  Das stärkste Team is für mich Lampre/Caffita (auf Cannondales   unterwegs) das mit Cunego und Simoni wird noch lustig. Mal sehen was da ab DO abgeht. Basso hatt heut schon Zeit verloren.

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (14. Mai 2005)

Bin auch ein Fan von Lampre/Caffita allerdings hat mir das Team in SAECO Rot
besser gefallen.
Leider ist mein Lieblingsfahrer DARIO PIERI bei der Giro nicht dabei.
Dario Pieri (95KG) geniest meine ganze Sympatie da er ständig mit Gewichtsproblemen zu kämpfen hat.

Bei der Giro hoffe ich auf Simoni und Cunego soll eine gute TdF fahren


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Mai 2005)

Ja habs gesehen aber in der Wiederhplung Live konnt ichs gestern nicht sehen, für mich ist Petacci schon jetzt der Verlierer des Giro hat leider den Mund vorher ein wenig zu voll genommen. Cunego ist wieder stark hat man heute gesehen wunderbar ist auch Di Luca ein klasse Rennfahrer. Auf Baso bin ich auch noch gespannt morgen beim ersten Zeitfahren wird mans sehen aber ich denke das er weder Giro noch Tour gewinnen kann. 

Klasse ist auch Bettini auch wenn er heute Zeit verloren hat und damit das Rosa Trikot aber er ist ein klasse Kämpfer der nie aufgibt.


Abpropo Trikots sagt mal wird das nochmal was mit euren Trikots ich will endlich nen Stammtisch machen


----------



## Ippie (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@Erdi, Yakko, [email protected] die CD ist mit Bildern von Erdi, Sakir und mir + Videos. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch ein Fan von Lampre/Caffita allerdings hat mir das Team in SAECO Rot
> besser gefallen.


Hehe, kann ich gut verstehen wenn ich Dein Renner sehe. Meiner is neutal  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (14. Mai 2005)

@ Hugo und vllt auch an Erdi Sakir und andere die mit dem Renner unterwegs sind. 

Da ja morgen das Wetter noch ein wenig bescheidener sein soll zumindest am morgen und wir uns den Mara in Bimbach nicht antun werden bei Regen hat sich jetzt eventuell was wür Montag ergeben da ja das Wetter am Montag sonnig und gut sein soll.

Taunus-Vogelsberg Marathon des RSV Oppershoven die Strecken sind einmal 202 220 und 245km bei 2240 2700 oder 3100hm an dem Tag gibts aber auch nen RTF dort mit deutlich kürzeren Strecken. Für die langen sollte man aber 7-9 std ein rechnen bei nem 30 Schnitt plus stopps bei den Verpflegungen.

Hier die Adresse http://www.rsv-oppershofen.de/ also wer hat lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

also nochmal zur Erinnerung:
Abfahrt zur B-Tour morgen früh 8:06 ab Bahnhof Kahl.

Bei jedem Wetter!  

Ein Bayernticket hab ich besorgt, incl. 5 Bikes!
26 + 15 für die Bikes macht 8,20 pro Nase!

Beim Nachlösen im Zug, teilen wir alles durch die Anzahl
der Mitfahrer!

Für morgen früh wird nochmal leichter Regen mit "Nebel"
gemeldet, soll aber tagsüber aufklaren!  

Hab grad mit Paul aus GK telefoniert: er ist zu 95% auch dabei!  

Dazu kommt noch einer(evtl.) zwei biker aus Kahl,
so dass wir wohl doch ein paar mehr werden!  

Wären insg. 8 Biker, die das Wetter nicht stoppen kann!  

Gruß
SteelManni

PS.Der Bäcker (Gabi) Nähe Bahnhof (Hanauer Landstr.) hat ab 7Uhr auf!


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2005)

Tach nochmal allerseits.

Ich wollt Euch schon mal vorab informieren, daß wir nun am kommenden Samstag  11:00 Uhr die Jedermannstour machen. Geplant ist die "Burgentour" mit Guide Erdi01 _von Binselberg_  Das schon mal vorab. Ein LMB-Eintrag folgt noch, Info folgt dann auch.

@Maixle, [email protected] Sorry das es jetzt nicht der Sonntag wurde   Aber  an Fronleichnam íst schon ne Fortsetzung geplant.....Eine Tour an der Bergstrasse mit Guide Andreas _von Trailfinder_. Es wäre schön wenn es da klappen würde  

@[email protected] Ich habe kein Problem wenn Deine Frau mitfährt  Nur weiß ich allerdings nicht ob wenigstens eine Grundfitness besteht, daß ihr so ne Tour mit uns tatsächlich auch Spass machen würde. Natürlich kann man warten aber irgendwann nagen die KM dann trotzdem weil es nun mal keine normale Radtour ist.... Ob das mit uns funktioniert kannst Du und Deine Holde besser einschäzen  

@ B-Tourer @ Gut das bei Euch in Kahl der Bäcker so früh auf hat. Ich werd morgen wohl eher aufpassen müssen, daß der Bäcker nicht schon wieder zu macht und ich auf ein gemütliches Frühstück im trockenen verzichten muß   

Seid ihr härter oder ich weicher geworden   

@[email protected] Schau doch mal in unseren Trikotthread rein  

@[email protected] Ich würd sagen spätestens zum Stammtisch gibts die CD-Übergabe  

@Erdi01; [email protected] Montag mit dem Renner wird wohl nix weil mein Hinterreifen schon im Ar*** ist. Ich warte auf den Bestellten


----------



## Ippie (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem es jetzt immer noch regnet, sehe ich für morgen keine sinnvolle Tour mehr. Ich werde nicht mitfahren. Nachdem ich heute schon teilweise unfahrbare Passagen hinter mich gebracht habe und es weiterhin seit heute mittag ständig regnet, brauche ich nicht mehr viel dazu zu sagen. Das wird noch viel schlimmer.
Für alle, die morgen doch fahren, meinen vollen RESPEKT. 
@[email protected] sollten keine fünf Personen anwesend sein, zahle ich ebenfalls meinen Opolus.

der weiche und von Petrus enttäuschte

Ippie


----------



## Sakir (15. Mai 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer denn nun heute morgen wirklich 
unterwegs ist !
Ich jedenfalls werde mich die 2 Pfingst-Tage nicht sportlich betätigen,
 einerseitz habe ich im moment die schnauze voll von dem Wetter und 
es war auch die letzten Tage ein wenig viel, was ich getrieben habe   

Samstag werde ich wohl keine Zeit zum Biken haben, da mein Garten 
(ca 700qm) auch mal gepflegt werden will...  
für mich würde da wohl eher der Sonntag in frage kommen....

nun werde ich mal schauen, ob das Internet nicht noch ein paar Touren 
für uns hat   

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (15. Mai 2005)

Moin @ all  

es kam wie es kommen musste! 

SteelManni stand heute morgen ganz alleine am Bahnhof!  

Aber bei diesem Sauwetter ist das wohl vollkommen verständlich!  

    :kotz:     :kotz:

Nur schade das ich nicht vorher nochmal hier reingeschaut habe,
dann wäre ich gar nicht erst gestartet! 

Bleiben noch 41 für den vollkommen frustrierten SteelManni  
Das Ticket gilt leider nur heute!  

Guts Nächtle!
Der gebeugte SteelManni


----------



## Spessart-Biker (15. Mai 2005)

Ein paar Tipps für eure nächste geplante Tour nach Bayern mit der Bahn 

Das Bayern-Ticket kauft man sich bei wetterabhängigen Aktionen nicht Tage vorher am Schalter sonder max. 10 Minuten vor Fahrtantritt am AUTOMATEN, da ja keine Rückgabemöglicheit!! Kostet dann auch nur 24 Euros. Wenn kein Automat da ist oder es Probleme mit der Geldscheinannahme am Automat gab (passiert mir immer), dann kann man das Bayernticket sogar beim Schaffner lösen - ich hatte noch keine Probleme damit. Das mit der Geldscheinannahmeproblematik wissen alle Zugführer sehr gut und diskutieren auch nicht mehr lange herum. 

Die Tickets für eine Fahrradmitnahme benötigt ihr im Landkreis Aschaffenburg NICHT!! Warum, weil der ADFC mal was sinnvolles getan hat   wie in einigen anderen Regionen. Theoretisch gilt dass von Kahl am Main über A´burg bis nach Heigenbrücken. Nur, wenn ihr weiter nach Gemünden fahrt, würde es etwas kosten. Nur interessiert es keinen Zugführer ob ihr zwei drei Stationen weiterfahrt mit den Bikes. Falls es den Zugführer doch interessiert, was ja eigentlich so sein sollte, wird er euch eh fragen wie weit ihr fahrt und besteht noch auf die Nachlösung der Fahrradtickets, was aber auch kein Prob darstellt. Es gibt auch keine großartigen Diskussionen mehr wg. der kostenfreien Fahrradmitnahme, es hat sich über die Jahre auch bei der DB herumgesprochen   

So, dass sind einige meiner Erfahrungen aus knapp 10 Jahren DB mit dem Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (15. Mai 2005)

@all - Sorry, auch wenn's etwas spät ist und die Diskussion schon beinahe wieder abgeflaut ist. Ich sehe das Problem, das Leistungsniveau der einzelnen Touren korrekt zu beschreiben, aber wäre es nicht eine Lösung für alle, folgendermaßen vorzugehen:

- Wir schreiben alle Touren ins LMB (schon allein der Übersicht wegen);
- die Touren werden gekennzeichnet - man kann ja einen Text dazu schreiben und warum nicht einfach FETT dazu schreiben, wann es sich um eine Trainingstour handelt und wann um eine gemütliche Tour? Dann wissen auch die Sonntagsfahrer (wie ich) Bescheid wann sie mitkommen und wann nicht...

@maixle - Wenn uns die anderen am Sonntag nicht haben wollen  , warum machen wir dann nicht unsere eigene Tour? Würde sagen, wir telefonieren noch Mal!

Viele Grüße und schöne Pfingsten,
Christian


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2005)

Guten Tag 

@[email protected] Das ist echt doof gelaufen   Bei dem Wetter wäre es aber schon ganz gut gewesen nochmal in den Thread zu schauen. Mach ich auch (fast) immer so. Frag mich allerdings warum der potentielle Rest sich nicht abgemeldet hat  

Falls Du vor meiner Absage das Ticket schon besorgt hast, teile mir bitte mit was Du von mir bekommst. Du solltest jetzt nicht auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben  

@[email protected] Danke für Deine Info. Wir werden es uns hinter die Ohren schreiben.

@[email protected] Gute Idee alle geplanten Touren ins LMB zu schreiben. Aber dann beginne Deinen Vorschlag nicht gleich mit dem Fehler, Dich mit Maixle telefonisch zu verabreden  

@Morgige [email protected] Ich werde morgen ein bisschen was fahren. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir melden: 0179/9152935. Je nachdem stehen zur Auswahl:
 die festen, zu 80 % gut fahrbaren Wege (Forstautobahnen) im Bereich Barbarossa- und/oder Hahnenkamm. Höhenmeter circa 900, natürlich ausbaufähig.

 oder GA-Fahrt mit 3-4 Minutensprints am Main lang, bis etwa Elsenfeld, dort Cappupause   und zurück.

Ich kann ab 10:00 Uhr startbereit sein, spätestens um 15:00 Uhr muß ich zurück sein.

Man muß ja was tun  

Und Tschüss


----------



## Kwi-Schan (15. Mai 2005)

@google - Du hast recht, aber ERST wollte ich mich Christoph absprechen, wenn wir uns einig sind, DANN stelle ich die Tour ins LMB. Soll ja keine Closed-Shop-Veranstaltung werden - wie gesagt: es wird eine eher gemütliche Tour, falls noch jemand Interesse hat, kann er/sie sich gerne auch jetzt schon melden.

Heute war - ich klischeemäßig -mal mit dem Bike bei der Eisdiele und was stand davor? Ein C'dale mit Lefty usw, blitzsauber... Ob die Vorurteile gegen C'dale-Fahrer doch irgendwo was wahres haben?   

Gruß
Christian


----------



## SteelManni (15. Mai 2005)

Spessart-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Tipps für eure nächste geplante Tour nach Bayern mit der Bahn
> Das Bayern-Ticket kauft man sich bei wetterabhängigen Aktionen nicht Tage vorher am Schalter sonder max. 10 Minuten vor Fahrtantritt am AUTOMATEN, da ja keine Rückgabemöglicheit!! Kostet dann auch nur 24 Euros. Wenn kein Automat da ist oder es Probleme mit der Geldscheinannahme am Automat gab (passiert mir immer), dann kann man das Bayernticket sogar beim Schaffner lösen - ich hatte noch keine Probleme damit. Das mit der Geldscheinannahmeproblematik wissen alle Zugführer sehr gut und diskutieren auch nicht mehr lange herum.
> 
> Die Tickets für eine Fahrradmitnahme benötigt ihr im Landkreis Aschaffenburg NICHT!! Warum, weil der ADFC mal was sinnvolles getan hat   wie in einigen anderen Regionen. Theoretisch gilt dass von Kahl am Main über A´burg bis nach Heigenbrücken. Nur, wenn ihr weiter nach Gemünden fahrt, würde es etwas kosten. Nur interessiert es keinen Zugführer ob ihr zwei drei Stationen weiterfahrt mit den Bikes. Falls es den Zugführer doch interessiert, was ja eigentlich so sein sollte, wird er euch eh fragen wie weit ihr fahrt und besteht noch auf die Nachlösung der Fahrradtickets, was aber auch kein Prob darstellt. Es gibt auch keine großartigen Diskussionen mehr wg. der kostenfreien Fahrradmitnahme, es hat sich über die Jahre auch bei der DB herumgesprochen
> ...



@ Spessart-Biker,
vielleicht denkst Du ja Kahl wäre Hessen!  Aber da hättest Du
im Heimatkunde Unterricht besser aufpassen sollen!

Kahl ist definitiv der flachste Punkt Bayerns!  
Als Haibacher sollte man das wissen!

Was das Bayernticket betrifft, so kann man beim Schaffner im Zug keins
bekommen!  
So auch die Aussage am Ticketschalter!

Ganz abgesehen davon, das der Automat in Kahl keins ausspuckt!  

Was die Bikes betriftt, so wurden wir in der Vergangenheit (hab das schon öfter gemacht) immer für die Bikes abkassiert (3)  

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Tipps, und die Rückendeckung um mein Geld
wieder zu bekommen!
_______________________________________________________

Trotz allem fühle ich mich jetzt besser, habe heute doch noch eine 
ausgedehnte Tour gemacht.
72km bei 1300hm rund um den Hahnenkamm und den Degenweg bis Schimborn, R4 zurück.

Das ganze ohne auch nur einen Regentropfen!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war - ich klischeemäßig -mal mit dem Bike bei der Eisdiele und was stand davor? Ein C'dale mit Lefty usw, blitzsauber... Ob die Vorurteile gegen C'dale-Fahrer doch irgendwo was wahres haben?


Klaro !! Der Erdi01 ist doch so Einer !! Der fährt doch nur so lange Touren weil er bis heute noch keine Eisdiele gefunden hat    ​


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro !! Der Erdi01 ist doch so Einer !! Der fährt doch nur so lange Touren weil er bis heute noch keine Eisdiele gefunden hat    ​


Gut das Dein Hinterrad schon aufgeschlitzt ist, sonst wäre es spätestens jetzt


----------



## puls190 (15. Mai 2005)

Wo geht es den genau entlang auf der Burgentour


----------



## SteelManni (15. Mai 2005)

@ B-Tourer heute,

da fällt mir grad noch ein, selbst wenn wir heute morgen um 8:06 hätten
mit dem Zug fahren wollen, es wäre keiner gekommen!  
Der Zug wurde wegen "Lokschaden" gestrichen! 

Ich versuch erst mal am Dienstag mein Geld wieder zu bekommen!
Wenn ich allerdings keinen Erfolg habe, schreib ich
den Teilehmern von heute noch eine PN.

Vielleicht beteht ja auch die Möglichkeit mit ein bisschen "Gut-Zureden"
das Ticket am nächsten Wo-Ende zu benutzen!?!  

Vorausgesetzt es finden sich wieder ein paar "mutige" für Samstag
oder Sonntag!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (16. Mai 2005)

*  Happy Birthday   

wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag mein bester !

das du uns auch in Zukunft gut durch Taunus Odenwald und Spessart führst.   

Michael​*


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *  Happy Birthday
> 
> wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag mein bester !
> 
> ...



Das gibt es doch nicht    soooo ein Sch... er war schneller  

Na dann kann ichs kurz machen ... DITO  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo geht es den genau entlang auf der Burgentour



Das kann ich Dir noch gar nicht sagen. Da muß ich mir nochmal gedanken machen. Vorallem wegen KM und HM wieviel es werden dürfen. Da könnt Ihr Euch mal zu Äußern  

Hier sind die Tourdaten und ein paar Impressionen der letztjährigen gemütlichen Tour.

Nur diesmal wird nicht Rast in der Breuburg gemacht, sondern in einem Aussiedlerhof bei Rai-Breitenbach. Den habe ich mir heute anschauen können und für *GUT* befunden  

Alles weitere wird man sehen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (16. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt es doch nicht    soooo ein Sch... er war schneller


    

hat es sich gelohnt, so lange wach zu bleiben   

irgendwie kommen mir die Tourdaten bekannt vor   

Michael


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2005)

Auch von mir alles Gute für den Taunuswolf ​


----------



## SteelManni (16. Mai 2005)

Allles Guuude auch von mir an den Bad-Offenbacher!


----------



## Ippie (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 alles Gute zum Geburtstag aus Freigericht.   

Und viele      

@[email protected] das mit gestern ist wirklich dumm gelaufen. Aber wenn der Zug ausgefallen ist, bekommst Du auch Dein Geld zurück. Ansonsten beteilige ich mich natürlich. 

Ich bin gestern noch 95 min gelaufen (17km), ebenfalls ohne Regen. Sozusagen ein Wetter-Frust-Laufen. Vorher war bei 75 min Schluß, aber gestern ist es super gelaufen. Mir war ja schon vorher klar, daß ich über 1,5 Std. laufen muß, um wieder zuhause anzukommen. Der Halbmarathon rückt immer näher, oder doch der Marathon bis Oktober? Naja, von 17 km auf 42 km ist doch ein etwas weit gestecktes Ziel für dieses Jahr. Schaun mer mal. Ansonsten ist heute Sportpause, obwohl mich das Wetter schon reizt. Vielleicht ein kleine Familien-Rad-Runde.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Spessart-Biker (16. Mai 2005)

@SteelManni - ups, du bist ja ein Kahler , ich dachte ihr trefft euch nur in Kahl wg. dem Ticket, mein Fehler. Ansonsten, man darf nicht alles glauben, was man von netten Bahnbediensteten am Schalter erfährt (leider)


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2005)

Auch von mir *Happy Birthday Lupo !!!*


----------



## Kwi-Schan (16. Mai 2005)

...und ich schließe mich auch an: *Herzlichen Glückwunsch* und alles Gute, Lupo!    

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lupo (16. Mai 2005)

hallo junx,

*erstmal vielen dank  an alle, die an meinen burtztag gedacht haben für die ganzen glückwünsche  
*
besonders werde ich mich bemühen michaels wunsch gerecht zu werden (oder hat gestern jemand anderes geburtstag gehabt  ) euch immer wieder gutgelaunt und den umständen entsprechend noch heil   durch die umliegenden mittelgebirge zu führen wenn auch manchmal mangels wegfindung höhenmeter verschenkt werden   oder durch häufige orientierungspausen der fahrspass getrübt wird  

so, jetzt mal meine neuen spielsachen sichten    

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (17. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen 



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> .....euch immer wieder gutgelaunt und den umständen entsprechend noch heil   durch die umliegenden mittelgebirge zu führen


  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> durch häufige orientierungspausen der fahrspass getrübt wird


  Hab ich noch nie so empfunden 

*@ Burgentour am kommenden [email protected]*


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorallem wegen KM und HM wieviel es werden dürfen. Da könnt Ihr Euch mal zu Äußern
> Alles weitere wird man sehen ...Erdi01


Ich denk 850 hm auf 90 km verteilt, wie Ihr sie letztes Jahr gefahren seid, müßte bei einem moderaten Tempo für alle zu machen sein  Es wird ja kein Rennen. Ich würd die Tour so ins LMB stellen mit dem Vorbehalt eventueller kleiner Änderungen Nachtrag: Wenn jemand nicht so lange fahren will, kann man doch ne Zusteigmöglichkeit nennen..oder ?
Wetter kannste schon mal schöneres bestellen.

@[email protected] Auf die Tour an der Bergstrasse lang zu Fronleichnam freu ich mich auch schon riesig  Wie sind denn da so die Daten ? Insbesondere interessiert mich wo es guten Cappu und Espresso gibt


----------



## maixle (17. Mai 2005)

Gudde,

@Lupo: Da bin ich mal ein Wochenende weg und ohne Netzzugang und da hat der Bubb Geburdsdach. Dann also auch nachträglich meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche an den Jungbrunnen des Threads  . Was kam übrigens beim Sichten der neuen Spielsachen heraus?   

@Kwi-Schan: ...Werde Dich heute abend wegen Sonntag anrufen. Da können wir dann alles besprechen und was ins LMB reinsetzen. Dein Vorschlag zur angestossenen Diskussion finde ich übrigens sehr gut  .

@Google: Das mit meiner Herzensdame ist halt immer so ne Sache. Letztes Jahr in den Alpen hat sie eigentlich immer recht gut mitgehalten. Ich glaube, das kommt immer auf die Tour an. Naja, ich werde einfach mal schauen..  

@Ippie: 10.7er Schnitt ist schon ziemlich gut. Noch ein bisschen Training und beim Halbmarathon kannst Du eine Zeit von ca. 1h50m anpeilen. Noch ein Tipp für die Vorbereitung. Angenommen Du läufst 3mal die Woche (vollkommen ausreichend, auch im Hinblick auf die Regeneration), dann versuche folgenden Plan einzuhalten: 2 lange Läufe bei einem 9.5-10er Schnitt (Dauer ca. 2-2.5h) und einen schnellen Lauf (ca. 11-12er Schnitt) von 1-1.5h). Vorm Wettkampf solltest Du dann die langen Läufe auf ein Minimum zugunsten der schnellen Läufe reduzieren. Achja, um schneller zu werden kannst Du auch ab und an ein paar Bergläufe (den Hahnenkamm hoch  , wenn Du mal Lust hast können wir das übrigens auch mal gemeinsam machen) einstreuen. Welchen Halbmarathon hast Du angepeilt?

So, jetzt was schaffen.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Andreas (17. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Burgentour am kommenden [email protected]*
> Ich denk 850 hm auf 90 km verteilt, wie Ihr sie letztes Jahr gefahren seid, müßte bei einem moderaten Tempo für alle zu machen sein  Es wird ja kein Rennen. Ich würd die Tour so ins LMB stellen mit dem Vorbehalt eventueller kleiner Änderungen Nachtrag: Wenn jemand nicht so lange fahren will, kann man doch ne Zusteigmöglichkeit nennen..oder ?
> Wetter kannste schon mal schöneres bestellen.



Ja, mehr Hoehenmeter bekommt man in der Ecke eh nicht zusammen. Wir koennen ja wieder einen Fahrplan fuer Zusteigmoeglichkeiten erstellen. Dietzenbach, Ober Roden, Babenhausen.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Auf die Tour an der Bergstrasse lang zu Fronleichnam freu ich mich auch schon riesig  Wie sind denn da so die Daten ? Insbesondere interessiert mich wo es guten Cappu und Espresso gibt



Es werden an der Bergstrasse weniger km, aber mehr Hoehenmeter. So ca. 50 km und 1200 hm denke ich.


----------



## Ippie (17. Mai 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] klar, können wir mal zusammen laufen. Danke auch für die Tips. Zur Zeit laufe ich fast ausschließlich im GA1 (130 und 140er Puls). Mit schneller laufen habe ich noch nicht so ausprobiert. Werde ich mal auf meiner 10,5 km Runde testen, was so geht. 
Geplant ist erstmal einen Halbmarathon (noch keinen geplant). Und danach vielleicht der Frankfurt-Marathon. Ist ja noch fast ein halbes Jahr hin, aber ob ich das schon in Angriff nehmen sollte? Ich denke im Juli/August Halbmarathon und dann sehe ich weiter.

Burgentour weiß ich noch nicht. Eher nicht. Aber ich habe ja noch bis zum WE Zeit.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## puls190 (17. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mehr Hoehenmeter bekommt man in der Ecke eh nicht zusammen. Wir koennen ja wieder einen Fahrplan fuer Zusteigmoeglichkeiten erstellen. Dietzenbach, Ober Roden, Babenhausen.



O Ja Perfekt Zusteigmoeglichkeit in Babenhausen würde ich nutzen  



Shit hatte so schön abgenommen minus 3KG, jetzt getrau ich mich nicht auf die Waage da ich bei diesem Scheisswetter zum Frustfresser mutiert bin


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd die Tour so ins LMB stellen mit dem Vorbehalt eventueller kleiner Änderungen


 @[email protected] Damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt. Ich meinte damit wenn ich an Deiner Stelle wäre würde ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (17. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit @ all  

@ fast B-Tourer vom Sonntag.

Ich konnte heute die Zug-tickets zurückgeben!  

War nur gut, das ich doch nochmal zum Bahnhof bin,
sonst hätte ich nicht mitbekommen, das der Zug wegen
"Lokschaden" ausfällt!  

@Spessart-Biker, Du hast doch recht, am Automat kostet
das Bayernticket nur 24!  

Nur hätten wir dieses nich mehr zurück geben können!

Wenn wir wieder so etwas machen, warten wir bis der Zug 
einläuft, und holen dann am Automat das Ticket! (ohne Bikes)

Just in time!  

@barracuda, sagst Du bitte noch Lars und Joachim bescheid,
das keine Kosten entstanden sind!

Was bei mir am Wo-Ende läuft weiß ich noch nicht!  
Bin ab Samstag eine Woche Strohwitwer!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Mai 2005)

Auch von mir, unserem "Leid"wolf alles gute zum Geburtstag  
War mal für ein paar Tagen nicht im Tread und schon Verpasst einen Geburtstag. Hast du wenigstens schön gefeiert!!

Ciao bis demnächst

PS: Wegen der B-Tour: ich bzw. meine Arbeitskollegen haben telefonisch bei Steelmanni abgesagt!!!


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Mai 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda, sagst Du bitte noch Lars und Joachim bescheid,
> das keine Kosten entstanden sind!


 
Mach ich!  

Und für deine Mühe, sollte ich dir mal ein Kaltgetränk deiner Wahl ausgeben. Ich hätte mich an diesem Morgen nicht zum Bahnhof gequällt  

Und für deine Strohwitwerzeit finden wir bestimmt was  

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2005)

*Tour 1 der Serie "Zurück zu den Anfängen"*

@Samstag [email protected] ... O.K. habe versucht alle Wünsche unter einen Hut zu kriegen. Es sind ein paar HM mehr geworden, da die Rast wie bereits angekündigt nicht im Burghof der Breuburg sonder in Rai-Breitenbach stattfindet. D.h. einen Anstieg extra wieder hoch zur Breuburg  

Der LMB-Eintrag ist gemacht. Dort sind Startorte und Zeiten zu finden. Bitte postet hier wer wo mitgenommen werden möchte !?!

Dann hoffe ich mal auf gutes Wetter und rege Teilnahme  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2005)

ich nochmal ...

hatt Jemand Lust auf RTF Oberstedten (Stadtteil von Oberursel) am Sonntag morgen. Geht durch den Taunus. Bin am überlegen dort zu starten, habe den Taunus noch nicht vom Renner gesehen ...

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (17. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit laufe ich fast ausschließlich im GA1 (130 und 140er Puls). Mit schneller laufen habe ich noch nicht so ausprobiert. Werde ich mal auf meiner 10,5 km
> 
> Volker



Hey Ippi darf ich mal fragen was Du für nen Ga1 Puls auf dem Rad hast? Sollte dieser sich im selben Bereich befinden dann bist Du die ganze Zeit nur Rekom gelaufen und kein GA1. Der G1 und G2 Bereich beim Laufen ist ein wenig höher als beim Radfahren ca 5-10schläge, der EB Bereich ist dann wieder gleich. Das liegt daran das Du beim Laufen den Körper im Gesamten mehr beanspruchst als beim Radfahren wo der Oberkörper fast keine Arbeit zu verrichten hat. 


So und nun auch nochmal von mir alles Gute zu Geburtstag Lupo 



@ Hugo wieviel km haste denn gehabt gestern? War auf jeden fall ne super Strecke herrlich schön und zudem um die Uhrzeit auch noch Verkehrsarm.
 

Mal ein kleiner Bericht für die Leute dies Interresiert. Nachdem ich ja schon für die Tage Sonntag und Montag RTF Maras hier gepostet habe aber es mit beiden nichts geworden ist wegen fehlender und ausgefallener Mitstreiter habe ich die 200+ kurzerhand selbst in Angriff genommen und David ist ne weile mit gefahren so das es nicht ganz so langweilig war 8std am Stück im Sattel zu sitzen  

Nun ja ich bin also am Montag früh um 6.30Uhr auf meinen Renner gestiegen und ab zum David nach Alzenau dedüst. Man ich kann gar nicht sagen wie kalt das war mir sind ja beinahe die Finger bagefroren  Von Alzenau gings dann mit David weiter Richtung Frammersbach und dann nach Lohr von dort weiter nach Gemünden wo die herrschaften mit dem Zug hin wollten   
Angekommen in Gemünden rum und wieder nach Lohr von dort nach A`burg und wieder Richtung Alzenau. Also schön durch den Spessart war echt super da sind auch ein paar ganz schöne Anstiege mit drin vor allem zwei drei schöne lange die gar kein Ende nehmen wollen. Den rest haben wir uns dann Am Daxberg gegeben. In Alzenau wieder angekommen ist David dann nach hause gefahren und ich auch weiter gen Heimmat da ich noch ein wenig früh dran war hab ich noch ne Schleife gedreht über ein paar Hügelchen bei mir. Ab std 7 hatte ich dann ein wenig zu kämpfen aber weniger von den Beinen und der Kondition sondern vom Nacken her. Naja nach 8std im Sattel ohne jegliche Pause möchte ich anmerken, irgendwie bin ich kein Typ für Pausen mir ist es irgenwie zu wider an zu halten und mal ne weile Rast zu machen wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin wird wohl an der Einstellung zum Training leigen , wird das wohl normal sein.
An dem Tag hab ich keine Spezielle Traingseinheit gefahren sonder einfach mal drauf los also ein sogennates Fahrtenspiel, wir waren die meinste zeit über im G1 und G2 Bereich unterwegs auch Bergauf also eher locker bei ein paar Anstiegen is der Puls dann auch mal in die 160er Zone gerutscht  

Zu hause angekommen hatte ich dann in einer Zeit von genau 8std 245km und 2000hm zurück gelegt bei nem knappen 31er Schnitt. 

Somit bin ich zusammen mit Samtag, den ich 4std im Regen gefahren bin. Sonntag wo ich 5std unterwegs war und Montag schlappe 500km Rennrad Krafteinheiten gefahren     Ich glaub ich bin bekloppt


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *Tour 1 der Serie "Zurück zu den Anfängen"*
> 
> @Samstag [email protected] ... O.K. habe versucht alle Wünsche unter einen Hut zu kriegen. Es sind ein paar HM mehr geworden, da die Rast wie bereits angekündigt nicht im Burghof der Breuburg sonder in Rai-Breitenbach stattfindet. D.h. einen Anstieg extra wieder hoch zur Breuburg
> 
> Der LMB-Eintrag ist gemacht.


Lecker Eintrag gemacht Erdi01. Hab mich eingetragen  Interesse an der RTF am Sonntag hab ich schon....Muß aber mal brav bei der Family bleiben  Aber wie gesagt..am Sonntag drauf bin ich schon heiß auf ne RTF   Was geht ?? *Nachtrag* Wenigumstadt wurd da ja schon mal angesprochen. Wenn da nicht gerade Suuperwarmes Wetter vorherrscht und ich mit meiner Frau ein verlängertes WE an der Isar verbringe, bin ich natürlich bei der kleinen 155er Runde dabei   


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich bin bekloppt


Ooooch...ich glaub des wird noch schlimmer mein Jung  Am Schnitt mußt Du noch arbeiten


----------



## Hugo (17. Mai 2005)

ich hab knapp über 150 bei nem 30er schnitt drauf...also ni ganz so bekloppt wie deiner einer, aber der ar*** hat mir trotzdem gut weh getan danach.
muss aber auch sagen dass es landschaftlich ne wirklich geile strecke ist, hätt ich so gar nicht erwartet


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie gesagt..am Sonntag drauf bin ich schon heiß auf ne RTF   Was geht ?? *Nachtrag* Wenigumstadt wurd da ja schon mal angesprochen. Wenn da nicht gerade Suuperwarmes Wetter vorherrscht und ich mit meiner Frau ein verlängertes WE an der Isar verbringe, bin ich natürlich bei der kleinen 155er Runde dabei
> Ooooch...ich glaub des wird noch schlimmer mein Jung  Am Schnitt mußt Du noch arbeiten


Du meinst diese RTF  Tja, was soll ich sagen ... da muß ich mit  

Na dann soll's mal nicht zu heiß werden, dass Deine Holde an die Isar will  Aber Regen brauchen wir auch nicht ... bei mir sind schon zu viele RTF-Starts ins Wasser gefallen  

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG ...

... die Polizei warnt vor einem TRIEBTRETER   der sein Unwesen treibt. Zuletzt wurde er im Großraum Spessart gesichtet, er trägt Ffm Vereinstrikot und ist auf einem rotes Spezi-Renner unterwegs. Die Polizei rät sich ihm nicht in den Weg zu stellen, sonst könnt es gefährlich werden.  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (17. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst diese RTF  Tja, was soll ich sagen ... da muß ich mit



Auch die Mtb Runde am Samstag müsst ihr mitnehmen bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren und ich war total begeistert war allerdings auch meine Erste Veranstaltung dieser Art   


Burgentour Frage: Wie fahren wir den von Babenhausen aus weiter ?  
                         Treffpunkt Schwimmbad ist nicht so einleuchtend bitte     
                         macht mich schlauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (18. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab std 7 hatte ich dann ein wenig zu kämpfen aber weniger von den Beinen und der Kondition sondern vom Nacken her. Naja nach 8std im Sattel ohne jegliche Pause möchte ich anmerken, irgendwie bin ich kein Typ für Pausen mir ist es irgenwie zu wider an zu halten und mal ne weile Rast zu machen wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin wird wohl an der Einstellung zum Training leigen , wird das wohl normal sein.
> Zu hause angekommen hatte ich dann in einer Zeit von genau 8std 245km und 2000hm zurück gelegt bei nem knappen 31er Schnitt.



Hi tboy, 
jetzt muss ich Dich doch mal was fragen. Wie faehrt man 8 h ohne Pause?
Mit 2 Flaschen komm ich vielleicht 3 h weit. Aber bei 8 h? Und ohne Essen geht das auch nicht.   

Gruss
eDw  - Der Hanau-Fred-Gelegenheits-Mitleser


----------



## Ippie (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] das mit dem Puls habe ich bedacht. Nur wird bei mir jetzt eine LD fällig, um die Pulsbereiche neu zu definieren. Mein letzter GA1 lag bei 125 -135. Der vorherige bei 130 - 140. Also paßt schon. 

gestern bin ich erst um 20:45 Uhr gelaufen. Ich dachte so mal über die Dicke Tanne und Buchberg. Hat auch wunderbar geklappt. Ich habe mich nur fast verlaufen!  Es wurde immer dunkler und ich bin nur noch als Pfadfinder in eine bestimmte Richtung gelaufen und bin dann irgendwann in Hasselroth rausgekommen.Ich wollte eigentlich von Langenselbold nach Haselroth am Fahrradweg langlaufen. Von der Zeit her hat es gepaßt und Wildschweine habe ich auch keine gesehen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Burgentour Frage: Wie fahren wir den von Babenhausen aus weiter ?
> Treffpunkt Schwimmbad ist nicht so einleuchtend bitte
> macht mich schlauer


ich hatte gehofft Schwimmbad Babenhausen wäre eindeutig. Ein besserer Treffpunkt is mir in Babenhausen nicht eingefallen, da es dort auch genügend Schotterparkplätze gibt falls Du mim Auto bis dorthin kommen willst  Und in der Regel kennen Ortsansässige so Dinge wie Schwimmbäder, Bahnhöfe etc. falls man dort nach Fragen muß  

Weiter geht es von dort Richtung Langstadt/Semd/Otzberg.

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (18. Mai 2005)

@Erdi

ok alles klar !!! dachte nur das Schwimmbad liegt nicht auf dem Weg,  jetzt weis ich bescheid danke


----------



## Sakir (18. Mai 2005)

Ahoi


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mein letzter GA1 lag bei 125 -135. Der vorherige bei 130 - 140. Also paßt schon.


bei mir ist der GA1 Bereich für laufen 8 Schläge höher als beim radeln.
Ga2 ist bissel weniger und bis zum EB ist es wieder gleich !

8 Stunden habe ich auch schon hinter mich gebracht, aber mit Pause und Verpflegung nachfüllen......

Michael


----------



## Hugo (18. Mai 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi tboy,
> jetzt muss ich Dich doch mal was fragen. Wie faehrt man 8 h ohne Pause?
> Mit 2 Flaschen komm ich vielleicht 3 h weit. Aber bei 8 h? Und ohne Essen geht das auch nicht.
> 
> ...



ich nehms torsten ma vorewg
weniger trinken  
hab selbst für die 5 std. eine flasche gebraucht, torsten hatte 2 grosse und ne kleine flasche dabei, und trinkt in der regel noch weniger als ich, also da war noch einiges an luft


----------



## tboy0709 (18. Mai 2005)

Tja Hugo hat recht ich hatte zwei große und eine kleine Flasche dabei die hab ich bis zu hause auch lehr gehabt, aber Hugo hat schon recht ich trinke bei etwas kühleren Temp. eigentlich immer wenig eigenltich viel zu wenig. Normalerweiße trinke ich immer alle 15 min ein zwei kleine Schluck das reicht mir bei morderatem Tempo. Zu essen hatte ich auch genug dabei in die Trikottaschen passt schon ne ganze menge rein   

Eigentlich ess ich auch immer wenig, wenn ich so 5std unterwegs bin bei Ga training oder auch etwas höherem Tempo esse ich normalerweiße nicht hab einfach keinen Hunger dabei. Aber am Montag hab ich schon gegessen sogar übermäßig viel für meine Verhältnisse.


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. Mai 2005)

Das Bike Activ - Voicezone Team war unlängst fasst komplett hier zur LD 
http://www.p-s-z.de der "Laden" ist in Großkrotzenburg und sollte noch etwas günstiger sein als euer Anbieter!
Hier habt ihr auch die Möglichkeit auf dem Laufband eine LD zu machen.

Wenn ihr da anrufen solltet fragt nach Volker und sagt ihm ihr hättet von Günter davon gehört <- den kennt er auf alle Fälle!  

So jetzt muß ich auch mal langsam ins Bett, der Lars hat uns heute ganz schön durch den Wald gehetzt! AF Bike Tour <- stimmt nicht sollte Rennen heißen!

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Mtb Runde am Samstag müsst ihr mitnehmen bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren und ich war total begeistert war allerdings auch meine Erste Veranstaltung dieser Art


Erzähl mal mehr darüber. Was geschieht bei einer CTF. Wie heftig wird das  

Vielleicht sollte man das wirklich mal probieren. Wenn der Schwerpunkt so einer Veranstalltung mehr auf "Tour" liegt könnte es was für mich sein  

Erdi01

P.S. Habe mal bei MMBici geschaut. CTF in unserer Region sind ja Mangelware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

@[email protected] Ne CTF ist nix anderes als ne RTF, nur eben im Gelände. Also kein Rennen aber mit Versorgung. Ich vermute mal, daß es weniger CTF's gibt, weil es einfacher ist für die Strasse was genehmigt zu bekommen als fürs Gelände.

@Wetter [email protected]  Der eine Wetterdienst sagt beschissen, der andere sagt durchwachsen und ein weiterer beharrt noch auf eine niedrige Regenwahrscheinlichkeit   Morgen wirds wohl konkret sein, übermorgen wisse mers genau. 

Wird das kommende WE die was weis ich wievielte Wiederholung der letzten Regenwochenenden ?        Ich könnt jetzt schon  :kotz:

@[email protected] Sag mal, was war das gestern ? Auf der Rückfahrt vom Taunus, genau um 21:05 Uhr hab ich einen Anruf von Dir auf meinen Handy erhalten. Als ich abnahm konnte ich einem Telefongespräch von Dir lauschen....Bist wohl während eines Gesprächs auf die falsche Taste gekommen.


----------



## puls190 (19. Mai 2005)

Guten Morsche,

heute morgen lacht die Sonne juhu und am Samstag wird es knalle heiss nur das das klar ist   

zur CTF in Wenigumstadt hat Googel schon die richtige Erklärung abgegeben es mit einer RTF zu vergleichen.
Mit Startnummern durch den Wald  COOL


----------



## maixle (19. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Geplant ist erstmal einen Halbmarathon (noch keinen geplant). Und danach vielleicht der Frankfurt-Marathon. Ist ja noch fast ein halbes Jahr hin, aber ob ich das schon in Angriff nehmen sollte? Ich denke im Juli/August Halbmarathon und dann sehe ich weiter.



@Ippie: ...noch ne kurze Anmerkung zum Projekt 42 . Solltest Du das tatsächlich für dieses Jahr zum Eurocity planen, müsstest Du so langsam mit dem Training anfangen. Dies würde aber auch bedeuten, dass Du einen der angesprochenen langen Läufe langsam aber sicher auf 30km steigern solltest (ca. 3h laufen -> auch im Hinblick auf die Gewöhnung an die Distanz). Da wirst Du auch ganz schnell zum eigenen Leidwesen feststellen müssen, dass 30km nochmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer als 20km sind    :kotz: . 

@Kwi-Schan: ...sorry, dass ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe. War aber die letzten zwei Tage sehr intensiv mit meinem "neuen Spielzeug" beschäftigt -> du weisst schon, es ist endlich da...  . Werde mich heute bei Dir melden.

So, jetzt erstmal was schaffen.
Maixle


----------



## SteelManni (19. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike Activ - Voicezone Team war unlängst fasst komplett hier zur LD
> http://www.p-s-z.de der "Laden" ist in Großkrotzenburg und sollte noch etwas günstiger sein als euer Anbieter!
> Hier habt ihr auch die Möglichkeit auf dem Laufband eine LD zu machen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, das mit der LD in GK!  

@ barracuda, wir waren aber auch nicht untätig gestern!  
Wir waren zu sechst, und haben uns dann am Seminarzentrum getrennt!
Danach haben wir drei noch mal richtig gas gegeben!  
45km bei 750hm sind dabei raus gekommen.

Hab auch noch zwei von Voicezone getroffen, weiß aber die Namen nicht,
waren auch bei der LD dabei!

Ich werde wohl am Samstag mit Günter unterwegs sein, den hab ich auch
gestern noch bim biken mit seinem neuen Slash getroffen!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Baso bin ich auch noch gespannt morgen beim ersten Zeitfahren wird mans sehen aber ich denke das er weder Giro noch Tour gewinnen kann.


biste Dir immer noch so sicher nach dem Autritt im Zeitfahren und heute  Man denk der lacht noch beim hochstrampeln   ... unsereins würde tod vom Rad fallen  

Cunego is wech ... 

Nicht zu glauben man Tune LRS ist nach 6 Wochen gekommen  Und die KK kommt jetzt auch drauf. Werd meine 12-23 mit ner 8-fach LX-Kassette umrüsten.

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (19. Mai 2005)

Ich hab vorhin Dein Post gesucht aber nicht gefunden wollts schon schreiben wow was der Basso da abliefert super   der fährt echt locker vor sich hin und lässt alle anderen einfach stehen naja zumindest fast alle. Aber dieser Di Luca is ja auch krass drauf.

Super vorhin isses mir also leider endlich passiert, mich hat ein Auto umgenietet. Zum Glück ist nichts weiter passiert als ein paar SChrammen und ein verbogenes Schaltauge. Ich war noch nicht mal 5 min unterwegs fahr locker komm an ein Auto ran der Typ blinkt nicht und glotzt net und fährt einfach rechts ich hatte kein Chance mehr auszuweichen hab Ihm volle kanne mit dem Unterarm den Spiegel abgerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (19. Mai 2005)

shit happens....was machen die cosmics?

@google
ich hab um die zeit nicht telefoniert...da warn wir grad aufm weg zum tennisplatz...seis drum, ich hab bestimmt die tastensperre wieder nicht drin gehabt...wie lang hasten gelauscht?


----------



## Andreas (19. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> 
> @[email protected] Ne CTF ist nix anderes als ne RTF, nur eben im Gelände. Also kein Rennen aber mit Versorgung. Ich vermute mal, daß es weniger CTF's gibt, weil es einfacher ist für die Strasse was genehmigt zu bekommen als fürs Gelände.



Einmal das und dann sind die meisten Radsportvereine auch mehr dem Rennrad-Sport verbunden.


----------



## tboy0709 (19. Mai 2005)

@ Hugo den Cosmics gehts gut ein glück sonst hät ich den Typ an Ort und stelle gleich umgebracht    war der erste Blick den ich gemacht hab haben die LRS was ab bekommen    

So und jetzt geh ich in EPISODE III        man was freu ich mich goil goil goil


----------



## Hugo (19. Mai 2005)

so jungs, nachdem mein geldbeutel wieder da is und der erste schock überwunden kann ich euch von meiner neusten errungenschaft berichten...

die XENONLAMPE is fertig.
zwar noch in nem frühen stadium, also leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, evtl. die spannungsgerelung noch "out-gesourced" und noch n paar kleinigkeiten aber das ding geht wie sau.
hab den akku jetz ma in ne alte flasche reingepackt und alles provisorisch verlötet und werds heut abend gleich ma testen...der akku hält 4std. bei...(nachdenken)....höchstens500gr. gewicht und macht dabei licht wie ne flutlichtanlage aufm fussballplatz...das dingen is so hell dass man sogar bei tageslicht den lichtkegel auf der strasse sieht  

also heute steht nightride an, wenn ich schon den ganzen nachmittag mit "geldbeutelextreme-suching" verbringe dann will cih wenigstens abends mein spass haben 

ich will grad ma was dran hängen
HID gegen Mirage, welche welche ist, müsst ihr schon selbst raus bekommen


----------



## Andreas (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

unsere gemütliche "Geniesser Tour" an Fronleichnam im Odenwald steht.

Hier könnt ihr euch im LMB eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=756

Als Uhrzeit habe ich wegen der Anreise 11 h angesetzt.


----------



## Google (20. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> unsere gemütliche "Geniesser Tour" an Fronleichnam im Odenwald steht.
> 
> ...


Professioneller Eintrag  Hört sich an wie ne leckere Menüanpreisung  Sogar an die Cappu-Pause wurde gedacht  

@Kwi-Schan, Maixle und natürlich alle @ Jetzt aber   ? 

Und für die morgige Tour wurden noch freie Plätze gemeldet  


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hugo den Cosmics gehts gut ein glück sonst hät ich den Typ an Ort und stelle gleich umgebracht    war der erste Blick den ich gemacht hab haben die LRS was ab bekommen


....Blutüberströmt, ohne Ärmchen, ohne Beinchen, rollte er sich hastig zu seinem Specialized. Der Anblick beim Ritter der Kokosnuss war nicht schrecklicher  ..... der Blick in seinen Augen irr....unverständliche Worte blubberten aus dem Mund: Coohh....Cooohhhhsmmm.......Langsam lösten sich seine verzerrten Gesichtszüge, als er seinen Renner begutachtete. Glück im Unglück. Die Cosmics waren noch heil   

@[email protected] Bei Bedarf kannst Du mich bei unserer nächsten gemeinsamen Tour würgen  

Ich glaub ich hab zu viel Stephen King gelesen 

@[email protected] Wegen dem Handy: Leider zu kurz. Im Nachhinein betrachtet hätt ich für Dich etwas kostenintensiver dein Match mitverfolgen sollen...


----------



## Kwi-Schan (20. Mai 2005)

@google - ...oder zu viel Monty Python gesehen. Aber denk an den Unterarm, mit dem tboy den Spiegel des Autoes abgerissen hat: "Ist doch nur 'ne Fleischwunde!" [dabei fällt mir "Der Sinn des Lebens" ein, wo die Engländer das Bein suchen gehen, das die Mücke... usw. wir müssen das jetzt nicht vertiefen )

Also Christoph und ich sind uns einig und der LMB-Eintrag ist unterwegs. Schon Mal vorab: Sonntagstour ab 14 Uhr, Treffpunkt bei Christoph in HU und es geht Richtung Ronneburg.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2005)

schön es tut sich richtig was im Tourenangebot, nur schade das ich nicht überall mit kann 

Für das verlängerte WE 27-29.05. überlege ich gerade eine 100ter Flachetappe (GA1)  einmal Kühkopf und zurück mit Einkehr im letzten Drittel im Kalkofen anzubieten. Evtl. für die, die können am Brückentag den 27, am 28. CTF Wenigumstadt. Am 29.05. dann RTF Wenigumstadt  
Bei Interesse an der Kühkopfrunde biete ich die gerne auch am Samstag 28. an und lasse die CTF dann aus  Interersse  

@[email protected] ich hätte gern das Overlay für die ODW Runde am Donnerstag.

@[email protected] Für alle die denken KK sei nur was für Weicheier, der guggt mal hier. Basso is gestern mit KK gefahren, das Weichei  

Erdi01

*EDIT: P.S. so ne GA1 Runde is zwischendurch sicher auch mal wieder für die Mara(Race)junkieeees interessant  *


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *EDIT: P.S. so ne GA1 Runde is zwischendurch sicher auch mal wieder für die Mara(Race)junkieeees interessant  *


 
deshalb bin ich gestern von 20 - 22:30 RR gefahren 

Und alle die meinen auf der Strasse seien zuviele Autos unterwegs und deshalb fahren sie MTB. Fahren nur zur falschen Uhrzeit  

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle die meinen auf der Strasse seien zuviele Autos unterwegs und deshalb fahren sie MTB. Fahren nur zur falschen Uhrzeit
> 
> Ciao


oder auf den falschen Straßen  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (20. Mai 2005)

Erdi01


@[email protected] Für alle die denken KK sei nur was für Weicheier schrieb:


> hier.[/URL] Basso is gestern mit KK gefahren, das Weichei
> 
> Erdi01




Naja das kann man jetzt sehen wie man will, wenn man dran kenkt das der Typ dann auch mit ner 90 Cadenz nen Berg mit 9km Anstieg im Schnitt 9% hochrast mit 25 - 27km/h dann kann man das gelten lassen. Wenn man dann noch überlegt das der hinten höchst warscheinlich 11-23 maximal 25 fährt dann ist das doch was sehr viel anderes als wenn hier irgendwelche Hobbytouristiker hier bei nem kleinen Hügelchen meinen sie wären in den Hochalpen und müssten hier auch KK fahrenö. für mich immer noch ein witz KK Kurbel es gibt hier keinen anstieg den ich nicht mit 39-23 fahren kann.


@ Google brauchst keine Angst haben bei der nächten Ausfahrt aber Du solltes nich so viele Splatterfilme schauen. So ala Staplerfahre Klaus


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> für mich immer noch ein witz KK Kurbel es gibt hier keinen anstieg den ich nicht mit 39-23 fahren kann.


*DU* schon, ich nicht und will ich auch nicht  Ich werd mir sogar ein 28ziger Pizzablech hinten drauf machen. Ich kurbel dann die 15-18% Rampen, ja die gibt es wirklich im ODW, mit meiner 34-28 und ner 80ziger Kadenz hoch. Während die 39-25 "OttoNormalo"Fahrer oben Ihre Lungen wieder einsammeln radl ich freundlich grüßend an Ihnen vorbei und weiter  

Im Übrigen macht sich mein silberner LRS hervorragend und auch die silberne KK sieht schick aus. Und das Gewicht ist schon weit besser als erhofft. LRS und Kurbel/Innenlager hatt ziehmlich genau 900gramm weggeputzt, ob ich das beim fahren spühren werde weis ich noch nicht aber bei uns "Rennradsäcken" gehts ja schlisslich um mehr als nur fahren  

Dann hatte ich noch eine vergoldetet Kette in der Hand gehabt. Überleg noch wo die sich besser macht auf em Renner oder bei mir um den Hals  

@[email protected] morgen früh nochmal Wetter und in den Thread guggen, ob gestartet wird oder nicht ...

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (20. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] morgen früh nochmal Wetter und in den Thread guggen, ob gestartet wird oder nicht ...



alles klar wird gemacht, hoffen mir mal das beste


----------



## yakko (21. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Yakko ... da fällt mir ein, dass ich auch noch eine CD mit den März Malle Bildern für Dich habe. Beim nächsten Stammtisch ...
> 
> Was ist aus Deim Renner geworden? Schon einen Zuhause
> 
> Erdi01



Der Renner ist letzten Samstag erst mal ins Wasser gefallen, erstens weil ich das Bewusstsein erst am Nachmittag wieder erlangt hatte und zweitens war das Wetter eh  :kotz: 
Mal sehen ob ich es morgen zur Probefahrt schaffe, ansonsten wohl nächsten Freitag - Brückentag nutzen.

Bei der Gelegenheit - wer will mir denn was zu den Vor- und Nachteilen von Voll- bzw. Teilcarbongabeln nutzen. Die Suche hier und bei Google war nicht so aufschlußreich.

Ansonsten habe ich noch zwei Wochen Lernstress, dann mal kurz die Familie in Berlin besuchen und dann sollte ich auch mal wieder am Wochenende mit unterwegs sein   

yakko


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2005)

Jungs wie siehts mit Euch aus ?

Hier ist's ziemlich bedeckt, ab und an regnets ein bisschen. Aber warm isses.

Trotz meiner Kopfschmerzen, hab mir schon was eingeworfen, und nicht so guter Verfassung, würd ich gerne fahren.

Mit nem Rucksack und Wechselkleidung könnte man es eigentlich riskieren. Was meint Ihr ?

Gebt mir Input weil ich mich so langsam fertig machen muß[email protected]@ Wenn, dann komm ich mit dem Auto.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Gelegenheit - wer will mir denn was zu den Vor- und Nachteilen von Voll- bzw. Teilcarbongabeln nutzen. Die Suche hier und bei Google war nicht so aufschlußreich.
> yakko


Hauptunterschied für mich, das Gewicht und die Steifheit. Im Gegensatz zu meiner Alu/Carbongabel ist meine jetztige Vollcarbon ca. 200gramm leichter, dafür im Lenkkopfbereich nicht mehr so verwindungssteif. Ich empfinde das nicht als störend, eher als komfortabler.

@[email protected] nun im Moment is es in Dtz. trocken. Wage aber zu bezweifeln, dass das so bleibt. Siehe Niederschlagsradar Mal abwarten ...

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (21. Mai 2005)

Wenn ihr fahrt bin ich dabei wie schon geschrieben steige ich in Babh. dazu muss hier um 10:30 starten das ich um 11:00 am Schwimmbad bin.
Also lasst es mich Wissen ob ihr loslegt


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2005)

Auf Erdi01 gib Input. Außer Frage steht das wir dann und wann was ab bekommen. Ich hab ja schon geschrieben das ich es riskieren würde.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2005)

Stand 9:05 hatt es gerade angefangen zu regnen in Dtz  

Grundsätzlich will ich auch fahren und ein Schauer macht mir nix aus aber im Dauerregen zu fahren tun wir uns kein Gefallen  

Noch is nicht 9:30 ... hoff  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2005)

Stand 9:20 is es wieder trocken und heller ...

also gut lasst uns starten und das beste hoffen. Werd dann auch mal packen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2005)

Stand 9:20 Ich hab mir die Situation draussen angeschaut. Es regnet, hört aber wieder auf und sicherlich wird es auch wieder anfangen. Es ist warm und im Fahren ist es deshalb nicht weiter schlimm...Meine Meinung. Wichtig ist, daß wir in der Pause was trockenes anziehen, dann müßte es gehen.

Ich muß in 5 Minuten los.....

Nicht schlimm wenns abgesagt wird, muß aber wissen ob wir starten oder nicht....Man kann immer noch abbrechen während der Tour


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2005)

Uuups Posts überschnitten....Ich fahr los...


----------



## puls190 (21. Mai 2005)

ok bin um 11uhr am Treffpunkt und was ist mit Andreas?


----------



## Andreas (21. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ok bin um 11uhr am Treffpunkt und was ist mit Andreas?



Hier ist aber schon ein reges Treiben. Um 9:45 h schon 17 Grad, das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen   

Ich bin um 10:20 am Bahnübergang.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2005)

gehe jetzt offline und seh ein nach dem anderen. Falls was sein sollte = Handy

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (21. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptunterschied für mich, das Gewicht und die Steifheit. Im Gegensatz zu meiner Alu/Carbongabel ist meine jetztige Vollcarbon ca. 200gramm leichter, dafür im Lenkkopfbereich nicht mehr so verwindungssteif. Ich empfinde das nicht als störend, eher als komfortabler.
> Erdi01


   

wenn die steifigkeit nachlässt spricht man meistens von besseren dämpfungseigenschaften weil sich das besser anhört  

aber stimmt schon was du sagst, vollcarbongabeln dämpfen deutl. besser und das ist auch so gewollt.
und dann natürlich das gewicht


----------



## Andreas (21. Mai 2005)

Hi @[email protected],

ich bin gut zu Hause angekommen.
Schade daß ich bei Sonnenschein die zweite Burg nicht mehr gesehen habe.
20 km hat die gebrochene Felge noch gehalten. Dann kam das was ich schon früher erwartet hatte: Der Schlauch hat die Luft abgegeben. 
Zum Glück hatte ich dann nur noch 2 km Fußmarsch.

Die Felge hat jetzt ihren Platz in der Mültonne gefunden.  
Gut das ich schon neue Laufräder habe.


----------



## puls190 (21. Mai 2005)

Will mal schreiben wie mir die Burgentour gefallen hat:

Als erstes, schade das Andreas eine Panne hatte und nach der Erstürmung der Veste Otzberg die Tour verlassen musste. Aber schön zu hören, dass er noch gut nach Hause gekommen ist. Über die Gesamttour möchte ich sagen, dass Sie mir sehr gut gefallen und sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. Wir hatten noch Glück mit dem Wetter und ich mußte mindestens dreimal einen Kleidungswechsel vornehmen. 

Für mich persönlich war es doch sehr anstrengend, da ich das erste mal bei einer Tour knapp 900 HM gefahren bin.  Die Geschwindigkeit war recht zügig, doch es wurde jederzeit auf meinem Wunsch eine Pause oder Geschwindigkeitsredurzierung vorgenommen. Meine Mitfahrer gaben mir  nie das Gefühl das ich zu lam für sie bin .
So genug geschrieben also kurz gesagt es war eine geile Tour   

Hier noch meine persönlichen Daten zu der Tour:
5 Stunden und 4 Minuten Fahrzeit   
2 Stunden Und 45 Minuten Pause und Extrem Bike Gespräche   
Nahrungsaufnahme : Ein Wiener Schnitzel mit pommes und Salat   
Tourlänge 92km  885hm
Durschnittherzfr: 154    Max188
Negative:leichte Knieschmerzen  

Hat Echt super Spass gemacht mit euch zu Touren


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2005)

Na das hört man doch gerne  

@[email protected] das Du noch guten Fußes  nach Hause gekommen bist. So nen Riss in der Felgenflanke hatte ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Nur schade das es gerade bei unserer gemeinsamen Tour passierte, aber da kann man nix machen.

@[email protected] das Dir die Tour mit uns gefallen hatt. Und dafür das das Deine erste knapp 100deter Tour war ... RESPEKT  Auf zur Nächsten ...
Ja die Fachsimpelei mit Dir war schon gut und Du bist ja noch "verrückter" als ich  Mal sehen auf welchem Bike ich Dich das nächste Mal sehe.

Zur Tour selber ... lief eigentlich alles wie erwartet. Nach hin und her gestartet und erstmal schön ein Stündchen im Regen gefahren. Wenigstens war er warm. Dann wurds trocken und die Sonne kam noch raus und in den Anstiegen würden wir dann nass von innen  Eigentlich wollte ich im Sophienhof Kuchen haben, hatten aber keinen  dann wurde es halt ein leckerer Hackbraten. Die Preise dort sind von gestern  Wir haben uns schon Zeit gelassen. 
Für Google und mich wurden es dann noch 118 KM und die angekündigten 1THM wurden nur um 2 Brücken verfehlt.

Alles in allem war es eine Tour ganau nach meinem Geschmack  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2005)

Guten Abend

nachden ja schon alle Ihren Senf zur heutigen Tour gegeben haben, kann ich es ja kurz machen: Ich fands auch toll   Das Wetter wurde ja noch optimal, die Landschaft war sehenswert. Hab mich richtig wohl gefühlt.

@[email protected] Der Zwiebelhackbraten war ein Genuss ! Den hast Du verpasst !

@[email protected] Das Eis zum Schluß hab ich noch gebraucht...War eben eine RUNDUMLECKERTOUR  

@[email protected] Für Deine erste Hundertertour mit 900 Hm hast Du wirklich gut mitgehalten . Aber das hab ich Dir ja mindestens schon dreimal auf der Tour bescheinigt. Weiter so


----------



## puls190 (22. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Für Deine erste Hundertertour mit 900 Hm hast Du wirklich gut mitgehalten . Aber das hab ich Dir ja mindestens schon dreimal auf der Tour bescheinigt. Weiter so



Sag es nochmal Bitte 

@erdi: na da haben wie gestern doch eine spannende Giro Etappe verpasst und auf heute bin ich sehr gespannt

Stilfser Joch wird nur für Giro geöffnet 

Hoffe doch auf ein Sieg von Simoni (cannondale)


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi: na da haben wie gestern doch eine spannende Giro Etappe verpasst und auf heute bin ich sehr gespannt
> 
> Stilfser Joch wird nur für Giro geöffnet
> 
> Hoffe doch auf ein Sieg von Simoni (cannondale)


Du ich habe von der gestrigen Etappe gar nix mitbekommen. Ich schau mir heute die Zusammenfassung an die kommt 13:30 und um 14:30 gehts dann live weiter. Der Nachmittag ist somit gerettet.

Ich hoffe auch auf Simoni oder wegen mir auch Cunego, hauptsache ein C'dale fährst als erstes durch's Ziel  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Mai 2005)

Von wegen Cunego oder Simoni die sind beide zu schwach haben nicht die nötige Power das war ja wohl schon bei den letzten beiden Bergetappen zu sehen. Die haben beide und vor allem Cunego nichts mehr mit zu reden bei diesem Giro denn beide sind auch keine exellenten Zeitfahrer und da ja noch eins kommt   

Ich hoffe doch aber sehr das sich Basso noch mal fängt heute die Etappe wird denke ich um einiges schwerer al die Gestern hab Ihr mal das höhenprofi gesehen da gehts heute mal locker mehr als 50km nur Bergauf  :kotz: Die sind echt nicht zu beneiden heute und das nach dem Tag gestern vor denen muß man echt     Aber ich sags ja immer wieder Radsdport ist eine wenn nicht die Härteste Sportart überhaupt.

Wir sind gestern auch gefahren die Strecke vom Radrennen in Bruchköbel am 12.06 Quer durch den Vogelsberg, ich glaube ich muß leicht verrückt gewesen sein mich für da zu melden    da gehts 136km nur Berg auf und ab das ist nach aussage des Kollegen mit dem ich gefahren bin das härteste Ammateur Rennen in ganz Hessen. Die haben doch wirklich fast alle Brecher da rein gebaut dies da hinten bei mir nur gibt. Ich glaube nach dem Tag kann man mich in die Tonne kloppen bei Renntempo da zu fahren das wird sicher kein Spaß    :kotz:


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen Cunego oder Simoni die sind beide zu schwach haben nicht die nötige Power das war ja wohl schon bei den letzten beiden Bergetappen zu sehen. Die haben beide und vor allem Cunego nichts mehr mit zu reden bei diesem Giro denn beide sind auch keine exellenten Zeitfahrer und da ja noch eins kommt


da muß ich Dir leider recht geben. Mim Gesamtsieg haben die beiden wohl nix mehr zu tun. Aber für nen Etappensieg sollten sie beide noch gut genug sein  



			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich sags ja immer wieder Radsdport ist eine wenn nicht die Härteste Sportart überhaupt.


da geb ich Dir auch recht. Wenn man sieht was die Radsportler leisten und verdiehnen im Gegensatz zu, sagen wir mal Fußballern, ist das wirklich ein Witz  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Mai 2005)

Es ist ja nicht nur das. Das die alle viel zu wenig, bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen, verdienen im Gegesatz zu anderen Sportarten insbesondere Fußball.

Sondern auch einfach die Tatsachen das die alle immens hart im Wegstecken sind. Da fällt mal eine bei 60 oder 70 Sachen hin und schürft sich aufm Asphalt oder eben auch im Gelände die Halbe Haut ab und steigt wieder auf und fährt einfach weiter oder das Gebrochene Schlüsselbein von Tailor Halmilton bei der Jubiläumstour oder das angebrochenen Steisbeim von Andi Klöden bei der selben Tour. Tailor ist durchegefahren hat sogar ne Etappe gewonnen und das vom zweiten Tag an mit Bruch, Andi ist bis zur 3 schweren Beretappe gefahren mit angebrochenen Steißbein. 

Und wenn so ein Fusballer mal hin fällt dann jammert der gleich als würde er sterben pah wenn ich das dann sehe   gleich raus wurf oder Gehalt streichen. Die einzigen Fussballer der Welt die nicht so spielen sind die Engländer. 

Aber der Deutsche Durchschnittsbürger kann sich eben besser mit so nem scheiß identifizieren. 

Aber nochmal zu Cunego hoffentlich kommts nicht so wie bei Jan bei Ihm leider hat er meiner Meinung nach den Giro ein wenig früh und überraschen gewonnen im Alter von 22. Leider ist der Giro trotz ProTour immer nich ne reine italienische Meisterschaft. Aber trotzdem sehr sehr spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (22. Mai 2005)

triathlon is härter  

bin seit zwei tagen wieder glücklich aufm mtb.
hab feritag und gestern zwei total unterschiedl. touren gemacht und hab bis auf 5hm, 10 kalorien und 200meter aber exakt die gleichen werte  
bei dem wetter heute werd ich wahrscheinl. nochma ne runde drehn, vielleicht aber auch renner weil nach den regenfällen gestern der wald mit sicherheit richtig schlammig ist und ich gestern das rad so schön geputzt hab  

dann noch n schönen sonntag allerseits


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Mai 2005)

Hier kann man mal sehen was die Jungs aushalten müssen das erste Höhenprofil von gestern das zweite von heute und nochmal das Stifsler Joch


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

@[email protected] ja "Harte Hunde" sind sie wirklich. Möcht nicht wissen wie sich der ein oder andere nach so nem Abgang die nächsten Tage fühlt. Sicher als hätt er im Boxring gestanden.

@[email protected] habe gerade mal nach den SL Proheten geschaut. Nicht zu glauben, das ich als C'dale Fan die SLs noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte  Naja, zuviel Renner-Hyp  

Aber ich hätte sie besser nicht gesehen. Mein Renner is noch nicht so wie er sein soll und jetzt geht's schon wieder mim MTB los  Werd mich mal auf so ein SL setzen müssen ... und mein Bankkonto is schon auf der Flucht  

So genug ... ich muß vor die Klotze ...

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (22. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ja "Harte Hunde" sind sie wirklich. Möcht nicht wissen wie sich der ein oder andere nach so nem Abgang die nächsten Tage fühlt. Sicher als hätt er im Boxring gestanden.
> 
> @[email protected] habe gerade mal nach den SL Proheten geschaut. Nicht zu glauben, das ich als C'dale Fan die SLs noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte  Naja, zuviel Renner-Hyp
> 
> ...


   
da kommt er schon aus dietzenbach und fährt dann ami-schesen


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> da kommt er schon aus dietzenbach und fährt dann ami-schesen


O.K. wenns danach geht müß es Rotwild sein  

UND wer guggt gerade Giro ... Baso is wech ... 

es ist einfach der Hammer wie die den Stelvio hochtreten. Ich bin den Pass mal mit dem Auto hoch, wenn Du da in einer Kehre stehen bleiben mußt kannst Du kaum noch anfahren  

Um so erstaunlicher was die da bringen ...

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Mai 2005)

Wow   was ne Etappe einfach herrlich zu zu schauen wie die da hoch strampeln bei Eis und Schnee 

Und dann die Jungs vorne schon wieder nach dem schweren Tag gestern boah nachdem Sie 180km alleine gefahren sind


----------



## puls190 (22. Mai 2005)

ich schau auch Giro und sehe Simoni ist auch wieder da   

ja Erdi die SL Prophets sind schon toll hier kannst du ein schönes Model sehen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154171&page=2&pp=25&highlight=prophet+sl
Eintrag 47

PS: Basso Riesenrespekt vor dieser Leistung in diesem Gesundheitszustand da ganz hoch zu fahren.   
Jeder andere hätte längst aufgegeben siehe die vielen tollen Sprinter die erst gar nicht mehr antreten


----------



## puls190 (22. Mai 2005)

@[email protected] sehe gerade das kennst du wohl schon

hier ein Link dort gibt es eine Pdf Datei mit fast allen SL Modellen inkl. Ausstatung
http://www.rtv-radladen.de/index.htm


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] sehe gerade das kennst du wohl schon
> 
> hier ein Link dort gibt es eine Pdf Datei mit fast allen SL Modellen inkl. Ausstatung
> http://www.rtv-radladen.de/index.htm


Den Link kenn ich auch schon. Nur schada, das dort keine Gewichtsangaben bei sind.  Das normale Prophet mit seinem 140mm Fahrwerk ist mir zu sehr auf Enduro ausgelegt und zu schwer. Das SL mit 120mm passt schon eher zu meinen "tourerei". Zumal ich auf der Homepage die Mara"fahr"iante jetzt entdeckt habe. Die passende Lefty habe ich also schon 

@[email protected] klasse Etappe. Hut ab vor allen die da mitfahren und ins Ziel kommen. Wie ich schon letztens gepostet habe, ne bessere und spannendere Rundfahrt habe ich die letzten Jahre nicht gesehen.  Schade für Basso, das die Gesundheit nicht mitspielt. Dafür ist Simoni wieder voll im Spiel  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (22. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> . Zumal ich auf der Homepage die Mara"fahr"iante jetzt entdeckt habe. Die passende Lefty habe ich also schon :rolleyes



Was hast du endeckt    Mach mich mal schlau


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du endeckt    Mach mich mal schlau


Die Variante habe ich entdeckt. 9,75 Kg fahrfertig. Würd ich mit meinen Parts zwar nicht erreichen, aber um 11,5 (fahrfertig !!!) sollte drin sein  Dar wäre schon was. Das darf ich mir nicht zu oft anschauen  

Aber zu allererst muß ich so ein Teil mit ProPedal fahren, wegen Ansprechverhalten. Die Leftys mit diesem SPV-Rotz sind furchtbar, aber das weist Du ja selber  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (22. Mai 2005)

Ja das Teil ist Stark aber ich muss jetzt aufhören darüber zu schreiben sonst gehts bei mir auch noch los


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Teil ist Stark aber ich muss jetzt aufhören darüber zu schreiben sonst gehts bei mir auch noch los


Ja hast recht, schluß jetzt ... sonst ...

hab mir schon alles im Kopf durchgespielt. Erstmal Super-V Frame vertickern, dann Jekyll auseinanderreisen und als Frame vertickern, das F700 brauch ich auch nicht wirklich auch als Frame vertickern. Das ergibt dann schon ein paar Hunderter. Dann Prophet SL Frame mit Fox RP3 irgendjemanden zum guten Kurs aus den Rippen leihern. Carbon ELO rein und durchs strippen hätt ich genügend Auswahl zum komplettieren ... XT Scheibe oder Magura Tomack oder V-Bracke, XTR STI und Schaltwerk oder Sram 9.0 Kombo oder Sram Attack mit Sachs Plasma, Magura Pro LRS oder XTR LRS. Ein Haufen Sattenstützen, Lenker, Bar Ends zur Auswahl. Und ich glaub ich würde die Coda 701 Kurbelgarnitur draufsetzen, wenns passt. Kennst Du die. Ist was ganz seltenes und leichtes, komplett aus einem Stück CNC gefräßt. Nur dummm, dass die auf die meisten Fullys nicht drauf passt, einschließlich meines Jeks drum muß ich mit der Afterburner rumfahren  

Aber wirklich Schluß jetzt sonst wird's gefährlich  

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

schön wie die mit dem Renner heizen. Ich kenn zwar keinen und habe auch die Namen noch nie gehört, aber zum Thema Fußball weiß ich was: die Eintracht aus Frankfurt ist Aufgestiegen        

Gruß

Volker


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Mai 2005)

Ja super bevor sie wieder nächste Saison absteigen können sie mal wieder 1 Liga Luft schnuppern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> aber zum Thema Fußball weiß ich was: die Eintracht aus Frankfurt ist Aufgestiegen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


mußten sie ja ... sonst hätt man sie nicht mehr in die Commerzbank-Arena reingelassen    

ich glaube mal von so einem passus wirklich gehört zu haben, als es um die betreiberverträge ging

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (22. Mai 2005)

@erdi
die kurbel is doch schon uralt, oder?
wusst ni dass die so leicht is, aber du sagst ja selbst, aus einem stück....wollen wir ma hoffen dass da nie die kettenblätter hinüber sind


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

@[email protected] ja die ist uralt. Ist als Prod.datum 05/96 eingeschlagen. Hab sie selber mal aus Spaß bei Ebay neuwertig geschossen und mal ein paar Wochen auf dem F700 gehabt. Aufs Super-V würde sie passen, aufs Jek durch breitere Schwinge nicht mehr, aufs Prophet - keine Ahnung  Also ich meine die linke Kurbel.

Selbstgewoogene 620g hören sich auch heute noch gut an. 

Richtig ist auch, das wenn die Kettenblätter verschlissen sind die ganze Kurbel im A... ist. Das ist bei meiner noch lange nicht der Fall. Die  Schaltquallität kommt nicht an Shimano ran, ist aber bevorzugt mit Grip Shiftern gut und brauchbar.

Das interessante an der Kurbel ist halt die Optik und die Exclusivität, da sie in freier Wildbahn kaum anzutreffen ist.

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2005)

brauchst mir nix erzählen...mein ersten c-dale katalog hat ich 1993....damals gabs noch geilere...ich glaub die hiessen 901
warn aus zwei aluhalbschalen zusammen getüdelt, sehr leicht, und man konnte die kettenblätter wechseln und die optik war auch geil...sehr massiv das ganze  
die die du hast gabs damals auch schon....haben mir auch gefallen, aber die 900er warn einfach


----------



## Ippie (23. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja super bevor sie wieder nächste Saison absteigen können sie mal wieder 1 Liga Luft schnuppern



Morsch 'n zusammen,

da hast Du leider recht!   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## maixle (23. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> da hast Du leider recht!
> 
> ...



...das könnte durchaus passieren. Aber dafür kann ich meine heissgeliebten Münchner Bayern zweimal aus nächster Nähe bewundern, ohne extra nach München fahren zu müssen...wobei mindestens einmal werde ich auch dort hinreisen und den neuen Fussballtempel bewundern.

...aber zuvor geht es erstmal nach Berlin  .

In diesem Sinne, singt alle laut: FC Bayern, Stern des Südens...lalalalala...  

Es grüsst in rot-weiss-blauer Herrlichkeit
Maixle

PS: @Tboy: Bzgl. der jammernden Fussballprofis gebe ich Dir insoweit recht, dass es da sehr viele Schauspieler gibt. Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn Du schon mal so nen Stollenschuh richtig in Deine Haxen bekommen hast, weisst Du was Schmerzen sind...Soll natürlich nicht die Leistung der Bergziegen schmälern  ...die ist Übermenschlich. Was die Kohle anbetrifft, bestimmen leider immer noch Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis und nicht unbedingt Leistung.


----------



## Andreas (23. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> da hast Du leider recht!
> 
> ...


















*Nie mehr 2. Liga!!!*


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst mir nix erzählen...mein ersten c-dale katalog hat ich 1993....damals gabs noch geilere...ich glaub die hiessen 901
> warn aus zwei aluhalbschalen zusammen getüdelt, sehr leicht, und man konnte die kettenblätter wechseln und die optik war auch geil...sehr massiv das ganze
> die die du hast gabs damals auch schon....haben mir auch gefallen, aber die 900er warn einfach


jetzt wo Du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf, dass die Blätter und der Kurbelarm auch bei der 701 verschraubt sind. Ändert aber nix dran, wenn die Blätter futsch sind is die Kurbel futsch. Wüßte nicht wo es die Blätter noch geben sollte außer 2 mal im Jahr auf Ebay.

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (23. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Tourlänge 92km  885hm
> Durschnittherzfr: 154    Max188
> Negative:leichte Knieschmerzen
> 
> Hat Echt super Spass gemacht mit euch zu Touren



Hi puls190,

dann kannst Du Dich gleich fuer die Fronleichnam Tour eintragen   
Sind nur halb soviel km, dafuer aber ein paar Hoehenmeter mehr. 

@Odenwaldtourer: Fuer Do beste Wetteraussichten, Sonne und Temperaturen bis 28 Grad!


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> triathlon is härter


 
Wenn du eine Wochelang jeden Tag einen machst vieleicht schon!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo All,

hier was für die Hälfte!   Hört sich ganz gut an

www.12stundenrennen.de


----------



## puls190 (23. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi puls190,
> 
> dann kannst Du Dich gleich fuer die Fronleichnam Tour eintragen
> Sind nur halb soviel km, dafuer aber ein paar Hoehenmeter mehr.
> ...




Ja das würde ich sehr gerne aber ich muss selbst am Feiertag auf ein Fortbildungslehrgang  

Werde das Wochenende CTF und RTF in Wenigumstadt fahren   

Bei der RTF will ja Google und Erdi auch starten,  mal sehen ob ich es mir hinter ihnen gut gehen lassen kann  

@[email protected] hab mir mal dein bestelltes Bike angeschaut echt stark, die Ausstatung ist ja fast unschlagbar  , hoffe du musst nicht mehr solange darauf warten wäre doch perfekt für deinen geplanten Alpencross / Alpenüberfahrt


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Odenwaldtourer: Fuer Do beste Wetteraussichten, Sonne und Temperaturen bis 28 Grad!


Ja und wir werden uns einen Regenschauer wünschen  


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der RTF will ja Google und Erdi auch starten,  mal sehen ob ich es mir hinter ihnen gut gehen lassen kann


Ja und noch mehr Hitze bis 35 Grad ... kann ich gar nicht glauben ... und wir werden uns noch mehr Regenschauer wünschen  

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> triathlon is härter



Naja das glaube ich wohl kaum    Vllt für den eine Tag ist der Wetkampf härter weil er auch aus drei Disziplienen besteht obwohl ich denke das sich so ne Etappe wie gestern oder Vorgestern beim Giro nicht viel nimmt im Vergleich zu nem Iron Man. Da ja dort nur wirklich flach gefahren und gelaufen wird und die Bestzeiten sind auch nicht so weit von einander weg. Aber Triatlehten bestreiten auch keinen Dreiwöchigen Wettkampf und fahren 3500 RennKM geschweige denn das sie ungefähr 100 - 150 Tage im Jahr Wettkämfpe fahren, denn einige Rennfahrer absolvieren das.


So jetzt mal was anderes. Ich war heute wieder beim Leistungstest bei Andreas. Übrigens werden die Tests jetzt in Rüsselsheim in einer Praxis in nem Extra Raum gemacht und zwar die ganze Woche ich war heute sozusagen der erste der dort getestet wurde.   

Nachdem ich ja bei meinem zweiten Test einen deutlichen zuwachs zu verzeichnen hatte, was ja auch eigentlich kein Wunder war nach dem Bruch, bei dem innerhalb von 6 Wochen fast nicht mehr drin war war ich neugierig was diesmal drin war. Das Training ist eigentlich gut bis sehr gut gelaufen an manchen Tagen aber auch eher Durchwachsen. 

Nun ja also rauf aufs Rad und los gefahren hab mich gleich von Anfang an gut gefühlt und bin auch stark gefahren 400 Watt über eine Minute. Das entspricht bei meinen Körpergewicht ne Maximale Ausbelastung von fast 6,2 Watt pro Kg Körpergewicht   
Andreas hat gleich gesagt das der gut wird, aber das weiß man vorher nie hat er schonmal gesagt und dann wars doch nicht so der brüller (letztes Jahr) 
Aber nachdem er den Test ausgewertet hat, war er selbst erstaunt. Der Test war nochmal besser als der letzte von der steigerung her, ich bin fast durchweg 50 Watt mehr gefahren als beim letzten mal die Kurve hat ne wunderbare rechtsverschiebung gemacht die IANS hat sich um wunderbare 50 Watt nach oben verschoben und auch die sonstigen Werte sind deutlich nach oben gegangen. Wieder hat er mich gelobt und hat gesagt das ich richtig gut Trainiert hab und da noch ne menge Potenzial drin steckt wenn ich weiterhin so weiter mache. 
Aber ich muß auch sagen die Pläne die Andreas erstellt machen Teilweise wirklich spaß manche Einheiten sind aber auch wirklich bis zur Kotzgrenze übel. Auf jeden Fall macht es richtig spaß zu sehen daß das Training was bringt und das bringt natürlich ne menge für die Motivation. Auch Ihm macht es spaß zu sehen wenn seine Athleten Leitstungssprünge machen und er merkt das richtig Trainiert wird und die Einheiten anschlagen.


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das glaube ich wohl kaum    Vllt für den eine Tag ist der Wetkampf härter weil er auch aus drei Disziplienen besteht obwohl ich denke das sich so ne Etappe wie gestern oder Vorgestern beim Giro nicht viel nimmt im Vergleich zu nem Iron Man. Da ja dort nur wirklich flach gefahren und gelaufen wird und die Bestzeiten sind auch nicht so weit von einander weg. Aber Triatlehten bestreiten auch keinen Dreiwöchigen Wettkampf und fahren 3500 RennKM geschweige denn das sie ungefähr 100 - 150 Tage im Jahr Wettkämfpe fahren, denn einige Rennfahrer absolvieren das.


pah...du hast ja keine ahnung...gugg ma bei google nach ultra triahtlon, meinetwegen auch noch decathlon und dann gugg erstma was hart is  
da sind radrennen pippifax dagegen, selbst der giro

nicht schlecht herr specht...wenn du so weiter machst zockst du n alex bald zieml. ab...kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der momentan auch so sprünge macht


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Wochelang jeden Tag einen machst vieleicht schon!!!!!!



siehe was ich bei tboy geschrieben hab


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Mai 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> siehe was ich bei tboy geschrieben hab


 
Wenn du mit sowas kommst sage ich nur RAAM.

Aber ich denke das wir uns einig sind das die Leistung der Triatleten und Radsportler deutlich höher sind als die der Sportler in hochbezahlten Sportarten!!

Ich würde so gar behaupten das die Fitnesswerte einiger hier im Thread deutlich besser sind als die eines Fussball Profis!   Und mit den einigen meine ich nicht nur Tboy und Hugo!!!!

Denke das sollte zur Versöhnung der Radfraktion mit der angehenden Triatlonfraktion reichen!  

PS: ich werde auch die RTF in Wenigumstadt fahren!

Ciao


----------



## Andreas (24. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] hab mir mal dein bestelltes Bike angeschaut echt stark, die Ausstatung ist ja fast unschlagbar  , hoffe du musst nicht mehr solange darauf warten wäre doch perfekt für deinen geplanten Alpencross / Alpenüberfahrt



Nein, die Alpentour wird mit meinem etwas modifizierten Hardtail gefahren. Das Fully ist dann fuer den Spass, wenn ich wieder zurueck bin.


----------



## SteelManni (24. Mai 2005)

Moin @ all  

ich war mal so frei und habe einen LMB-Eintrag für Donnerstag gemacht.  

Ich hab vor die B.E.D-tour zu machen!  

Wer lust hat auf eine ausgedehnte Tagestour, kann sich http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=769 eintragen.  

Wenn ich am Samstag Nachmittag noch nicht genug hab vom biken, fahr ich die CTF in Wenigumstadt, die mittlere Runde!

@ barracuda, ich kann Dich nicht überreden mit zu kommen!?!
Oder vielleicht auch die CTF mit zu fahren!?! Was ist mit Lars??  

@ tboy, respekt  bei über 6 Watt pro kg Körpergewicht fährst
Du ja in einer ganz anderen Klasse!  

Gruß
der Urlauber und Strohwitwer
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (24. Mai 2005)

habe den Eintrag nochmal geändert:
kann doch erst ab 12Uhr  starten!

Ist denn sonst in Wenigumstadt am Samstag Nachmittag keiner mehr 
aus dem Forum dabei?

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (24. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich werde auch die RTF in Wenigumstadt fahren!


hört sich interessant an   

_*blätterinTerminkalender*_

Michael


----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich bis Montagmorgen ab. Bin bis dahin in Wien und schlage mir den Bauch mit Süßspeisen voll. Gut das ich die Laufschuhe mitnehme.

Euch viel Spaß beim Touren

bis denn 

Volker


----------



## Sakir (24. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ich melde mich bis Montagmorgen ab.


    

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2005)

Nachdem einige unserer Mitfahrer für die morgige "Jedermann -frautour" nun ausgefallen sind haben Andreas und ich beschlossen was anderes zu fahren.

Wir werden unseren 2. ODW-X fahren. Von Dtz-Heidelberg. Falls Jemand interesse hatt uns zu begleiten oder nähere Info möchte ... melden. LMB-Eintrag mach ich keinen.

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (25. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden unseren 2. ODW-X fahren. Von Dtz-Heidelberg. Falls Jemand interesse hatt uns zu begleiten oder nähere Info möchte ... melden. LMB-Eintrag mach ich keinen.
> 
> Erdi01



Schade, jetzt wollte ich mich grad im LMB anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (25. Mai 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ tboy, respekt  bei über 6 Watt pro kg Körpergewicht fährst
> Du ja in einer ganz anderen Klasse!
> ...



haste das jetz erst gemerkt???

@tboy, ich wart übrigens immer noch auf ne email von dir....jetz wo du die arbeit so gelobt hast hab ich mich wieder dran erinnert  

wie siehts mit stammtisch und trikots aus? wird das noch was?
bin schon seit fast 2monaten im lande und es gab immer noch kein stammtisch  
maixle will doch auch irgendwann seine neuen frisch geputzten laufräder haben  

@tboy und alle andern....sollte jemand von euch am wochenende zeit haben und ne schöne tour fahrn wollen....kommt mal nach hammelburg und feuert uns(hoffentlich) beim 25h-rennen an


----------



## Sakir (25. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden unseren 2. ODW-X fahren.


Leider habe ich morgen früh 10-12 Uhr und Mittags 15-16 Uhr schon Termine....

@Hugo: meinste du findest das Restaurant, wenn wir einen Stammtisch machen....   

@All: Trikot Neuigkeiten !

Michael


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2005)

Abend allerseits

aufgrund des Bombenwetters sind wir ab Morgen am Starnberger See und in München  

Viel Spass bei Euren Touren  

@Erdi01, puls [email protected] Bis Sonntag. Renner ist vorbereitet   Uuups..Barracuda...bist ja anscheinend auch da. Bis denne

Grüße

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01, puls [email protected] Bis Sonntag. Renner ist vorbereitet  Uuups..Barracuda...bist ja anscheinend auch da. Bis denne
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


 
Ja bin ich, ab ca. 7:45 Uhr werden sich ein paar Applied Films Leute da treffen!

Bis dann Google und trink ein Radlermass für mich mit!

CU

Wenn ich die Neuigkeiten von Sakir richtig lese könnte es doch bald zu einem Stammtisch kommen.
Man könnte den Stammtisch ja auch als Frühschoppen machen, sagen wir mal am Fernblick (Neuses) und gehen dann mal alle mit unseren schönen neuen Trikots eine Runde fahren!!!!!!

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (25. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich morgen früh 10-12 Uhr und Mittags 15-16 Uhr schon Termine....
> 
> @Hugo: meinste du findest das Restaurant, wenn wir einen Stammtisch machen....
> 
> ...



der war fies
wenn ihr eure handys nicht alle miteinander auf lautlos schaltet und die im auto lasst könnts klappen


----------



## Sakir (26. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte den Stammtisch ja auch als Frühschoppen machen, sagen wir mal am Fernblick (Neuses) und gehen dann mal alle mit unseren schönen neuen Trikots eine Runde fahren!!!!!!


dann brauche ich aber einen Anhänger für mein Bike, um die 27 Trikots transpotieren zu können ! *ggg*

Die Idee ist aber garnichtmal so übel Achim.....  
kann man dort mit dem Auto vorfahren ?

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Mai 2005)

Na wo die Trikots jetzt bald da sind wirds wohl endlich den lang erwarteten Stammtisch geben falls sich das dann immer noch in Altenstadtabspielen soll und nich wie jetzt beschrieben bei nem Bike Treffen bitte ich mir vorher rechtzeitig bescheid zu sagen damit ich den Tisch reservieren kann. 

So heute gehts mal wieder rund für mich ich bi heute beim Gebrüder Moos Gedächtnisrennen in FFM Sossenheim. Da darf ich heute mal gegen richtige Pros antreten so ala Burghardt von T-Mobile und Konsorten das wird bestimmt richtig lustig. Ein Glück ist heute so richtig gutes heises Wetter das mag ich am liebsten da kann ich mich am besten quälen so das ich heute auch mal bis zum bitteren Ende durchfahren will.   Naja mal sehen was die für ein Tempo veranschlagen ist ein Kriterium als im Kreis auf ner 
1,1km langen Runde 60mal Beginn ist um 16 Uhr wird bestimmt auch das Drum herum recht lustig werden weil doch viele Pros da sein werden.


----------



## *JO* (26. Mai 2005)

EI klar ich war ja auch da ! . . .
war eins chönes rennen nur leicht heißt. . . .  . . nachdem ich gesagt hab "TRINKEN!!!". . . .war es dann auch nach 5 runden bei mir. . .  

. . . [email protected] wie isses bei dir gelaufen ?! hab dich ja nur von rennen aus gesehn 
mfg JO


----------



## SteelManni (26. Mai 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Neuigkeiten von Sakir richtig lese könnte es doch bald zu einem Stammtisch kommen.
> Man könnte den Stammtisch ja auch als Frühschoppen machen, sagen wir mal am Fernblick (Neuses) und gehen dann mal alle mit unseren schönen neuen Trikots eine Runde fahren!!!!!!
> 
> Ciao



Hallo @ all,  

find ich auch mal ne gute Idee, das mit dem Fernblick!  
Bisschen Ansporn muss schon sein um díe Trikot's in Emfang zu nehmen! 

Dann können wir die Teile gleich richtig einschwitzen!
Wann kommen die denn endlich?  

Ich hab heut die B.E.D-tour mit Paul aus GK gemacht.
Nur schade das das Gasthaus zum Engländer dieses Wo-ende
wegen "Reichtum" geschlossen hatte!  
Wir haben uns dann auf dem Rückweg über den Degen-weg an der 
Heimbacher Mühle noch ein halbes Huhn rein geschoben!  

Die birkenheiner war gut zu fahren, aber der Eselsweg grottenschlecht!  Halbe Meter tiefe fahrspuren von schwerem Gerät mit reichlich Wasser und Schlamm, und keine Ausweich-strecke nebenher.  

Ich denke wenn die da nix mehr machen, dann wars das für das Teilstück
vom Eselsweg!

Ich werde morgen noch mal mit Günter ne Runde drehen, und dann reichts 
erst mal für die nächsten Tage!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Hugo (26. Mai 2005)

das is ja ********...wollte am sonntag mim zug nach schlüchtern und dann von da den eselsweg bis nach laufach  

die am engländer dachten wohl dass das wetter der letzten wochen bestand haben würde....konnten ja nicht ahnen dass das das wochenende des jahres werden würde  

wwegen fernblick...also ich find die idee sehr gut!!! auch ganz ohne trikot...aber ma ne frage...gibts da weisswürscht und brezeln? is zwar hessen, aber wenn schon frühschoppen dann auch mit anständigem frühstück und ni son neumodeischen käs wie belegte brötchen oder son schmarn  

JUHU
die lampe is fertig...evtl. kommen noch n paar kosmetische sache, aber heute hab ich den akku in der flasche eingekleb, alle stecker verlötet, kurz getestet....funktioniert alles prima...und dass das ding von nem maschinenbauer getüdelt wurde sieht man auch  
und die erleuchtung in sachen GPS am rad is mir jetz auch gekommen  

@tboy, wie liefs rennen?`
@ all, was treibt ihr am samstag?
@die die sonntag nicht renner fahrn, was treibt ihr sonntag?
fragen über fragen  

Hugo, der jetz sogar räder putzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (27. Mai 2005)

2. ODW-X von Dtz-Heidelberg - ein kleiner Bericht:

Bei super Wetter (ok, es war etwas zu heiß) ist jeder von uns von zu Hause aus gestartet. Über den Otzberg, Höchst, Bad König, Michelstadt und Beerfelden sind wir nach Hirschhorn gefahren. Dann ging es immer am Neckar entlang nach Heidelberg und mit der Bahn zurück nach Langen. Der Rest wurde nochmal in die Pedalen getreten. Mit 7:30 h Fahrzeit und 150 km war es für mich die längste Tour des Jahres. Weil wir diesmal mehr ostseits gefahren sind, kamen wir nur auf 1350 hm. 6 Liter Wasser waren heute nicht genug. 

Ein super Tag mit tollen Landschaften. Die Vorbereitungen für den dritten ODW-X laufen auf Hochtouren.


----------



## tboy0709 (27. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen. 

So mal ein kleiner Einduck vom Rennen gestern. Nachdem ich ja schon erwartet habe das dort am Start sehr viele gute Leute stehen, wegen der hohen Preisgeldauschüttung, hatte ich mir ja eh keine sonderlich gute Leistung erhofft. Aber das was manche von den Jungs da fahren das ist einfach krank    

Am Start waren wie immer sehr viele vom VC Frankfurt dann ganz stark die Sossenheimer klar und das Ganz Immun Team Wein die auch den Sieger stellten. 

Nun ja was soll ich sagen es waren ca 90 Mann am Start und angekommen sind mal wieder nur 15 - 20 darunter zwei die nen Rundevorsprung raus gefahren haben. Einer von beiden nen Ex Telekom Profi. Ich kann euch sagen die Jungs sind irre die fahren mit 50 km/h auf dem Rundkurs eine seite runter die andere Seite hoch mit 35 - 40. Ich hab 13 Runden von 55 durchgehalten dabei hatte ich immer Puls 180 voll al Limit für die Leistung die da einige A Fahrer bringen fehlt mir gut und gerne noch 25 - 30 Prozent an Leistung,is auch das was mir Andreas gesagt hat was mir noch fehlt zur Spitze hin. Leider fehlen mir da echt die 8 Wochen die ich Verletzungsbedingt aussetzten musste. 

Und dann ist das wirklich was vollkommen anderes als MTB dort zählts wirklich in der Gruppe zu fahren als einzelner haste da garn nichts zu melden da musste echt knallhart sein um drin zu bleiben. Dieses Jahr, wieder mit Lizens, wird ein echtes Lehrjahr für mich um zu sehen wie ich mich im Feld zu bewegen habe. Ich habs gestern gemerkt ich bin von etwas weiter hinten gestartet und ruck zuck war ich raus ausm Feld. Die fahren gnadenlos an Dir vorbei wenn de net aufpasst Du musst da echt skrupellos sein um drin zu bleiben. Zumindest am Anfang sind solche Rennen immer sehr sehr schnell gegen ende wenn dann die meisten rausgeflogen sind, das heißt wenn die ganzen guten Leute alle anderen abgeschossen haben, wirds Tempo wieder ein wenig gemächlicher und auch die Gruppe läuft ruhiger. Am Anfang isses echt ein gedrängel wenn de da einmal die Orientierung nach vorne berloren hast isses vorbei. Aber ich muß echt neidlos zugeben das ich dieses Tempo noch nicht halten kann, die betonung liegt auf noch nicht denn wie gesagt spätestens nächtes Jahr hab ich vor mindestes in die B Klasse aufzusteigen oder vllt auch A denn dort sind einige fahrer dabei die sind schon über 33 - 39 und fahren alles kaputt bis dahin hab ich aber noch einige Zeit. Und so wie ich demletzt Trainiere und sprünge mache mit meiner Leistung was auch Anderas sagt bin ich noch lang nicht am Ende da steckt noch einiges an Potenzial drin (laut Andreas)   Ich geb mir einfach mal selbst nen Daumen denn ich gleube einfach selbst an mich auch wenn ich bis jetzt noch keines der beiden Straßenrennen durchgefahren bin. 
Am Samstag gehts dann weiter in dern nähe von Mainz dort tret ich wieder gegen die selben Leute an wie gestern und ich werds wohl wieder nicht bis zum bitteren Ende schaffen aber einfach um Erfahrung zu sammeln und das ist dann einfach sau schnelles Training. 
Im übrigen erhöht das immens die Laktat Tollerranz was ich bei letzten Test gemerkt habe max Lactat 16,2 mmol   ( fühlt sich an wie ein kleiner Flächenbrand auch den Beinen)


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ODW-X von Dtz-Heidelberg - ein kleiner Bericht:
> 
> Bei super Wetter (ok, es war etwas zu heiß) ist jeder von uns von zu Hause aus gestartet. Über den Otzberg, Höchst, Bad König, Michelstadt und Beerfelden sind wir nach Hirschhorn gefahren. Dann ging es immer am Neckar entlang nach Heidelberg und mit der Bahn zurück nach Langen. Der Rest wurde nochmal in die Pedalen getreten. Mit 7:30 h Fahrzeit und 150 km war es für mich die längste Tour des Jahres. Weil wir diesmal mehr ostseits gefahren sind, kamen wir nur auf 1350 hm. 6 Liter Wasser waren heute nicht genug.
> 
> Ein super Tag mit tollen Landschaften. Die Vorbereitungen für den dritten ODW-X laufen auf Hochtouren.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  

Mit 150 KM zwar nicht meine längste Tour aber mit 7:40 meine länste Fahrzeit. Hatte noch überlegt eine extra Runde um Dtz zu drehen um Sakirs 8 Std. zu erreichen. Hab dann aber doch kein Bock mehr gehabt.  

Im übrigen hatt uns die Top 50 um 500 HM beschiessen. Nach Tourplanung hätten es knapp 2000 HM sein sollen. In echt waren es nur 1400 HM  

Egal die haben bei 30 Grad Hitze aber auch gelangt.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2005)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu unsem ODW-X.

Nachdem ich die Latexschläuche ins Asyl geschickt hatte und gestern die erste Runde mit Butyl unterwegs war habe ich den einen verbliebenen Latex wieder zurück geholt und werd mir wieder einen zweiten kaufen. 

Grund: Hinten platt  , eine Stunde später vorn platt  Danke, mir langs schon wieder Böse Erinnerungen werden an 2003 wach. Rekordjahr mit 8 oder 9 Platten.

Und im Renner kreigt Latex auch ne Chance.

@an die [email protected] wieviel Pannen hattet Ihr bislang mit Euren "Schlauchlosen" Würdet Ihr sie wieder kaufen bzw. wollen  Ich haber immer noch den Eindruck, dass sich das System (noch) nicht richtig durchgesetzt hat.

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @an die [email protected] wieviel Pannen hattet Ihr bislang mit Euren "Schlauchlosen" Würdet Ihr sie wieder kaufen bzw. wollen  Ich haber immer noch den Eindruck, dass sich das System (noch) nicht richtig durchgesetzt hat.
> 
> Erdi01


 
1 1/2 Jahre ein Platten  
und ich würde Sie mir wieder kaufen, die Qualität der Reifen ist auch besser geworden. Meine neuen Michelin muß ich so gut wie nie nach pumpen   meine Schwalbe halten auch super die Luft bis auf den der das Loch hatte. Der Vorteil bei einem Loch ist die Luft geht nicht so schnell raus  
Und du kannst weniger Luft fahren was mehr Grip gibt.

Das einzige sie wiegen etwas mehr, aber die Zeit holst du im Rennen locker raus wenn die anderen den neuen Schlauch einziehen.

Und das auf ziehen der Reifen geht auch ganz gut!!!


@Sakir, man kan mit dem Auto hin fahren gar kein problem  

Ciao

bis Sonntag


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Mai 2005)

Meine Erfahrungen sind genau umgekehrt: 

der schlauchlose Michelin der werksseitig auf meinem Trek drauf war, hat schon nach kurzer Zeit einen heftigen Defekt gehabt, der dann auch nicht zu reparieren war (ca. 1,5cm Schlitz in der Lauffläche). Ich hab dann ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, den Reifen von der Felge zu kriegen und wieder drauf. 

Man darf ja eigentlich keine Reifenheber verwenden. Und die gehen verdammt schwer! mag ja sein, dass es an meinen Felgen (Bontrager Race Light) liegt, aber das war wirklich keine Freude. Von wegen "einfach Schlauch reinziehen und weiter gehts"... 
Und wenn du dann keinen Schlauch reingezogen hast, dann haste ohne Druckluft eh gelitten. Das kriegste mit der Hand nicht aufgepumpt.

Also: Solange man keinen Defekt hat, ist tubeless sicher ok. Wenn man sehr stabile Reifen hat mag es recht sorgenfrei sein. 

Ich fahr wieder konventionell (Racing Ralph mit Latex-Schläuchen). Seither kein Defekt (ca. 1,5Jahre).

Apropos: Ich hab noch einen kaum gebrauchten tubeless Michelin im Keller, falls einer haben will.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2005)

will mir nochmal kurz nen überblick verschaffen. Wer startet denn wann morgen bei der RTF Wenigumstadt  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (28. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> will mir nochmal kurz nen überblick verschaffen. Wer startet denn wann morgen bei der RTF Wenigumstadt
> 
> Erdi01


ich habe eigentlich vor, zu starten !
habe mir aber noch keinen Kpf drum gemacht, wie wann und wo.

Michael


----------



## Hugo (28. Mai 2005)

STAMMTISCH
Die trikots sind da....heute abend is stammtisch....  

also jungens, dann können wir ja langsam n termin ausmachen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> will mir nochmal kurz nen überblick verschaffen. Wer startet denn wann morgen bei der RTF Wenigumstadt
> 
> Erdi01


 
Wie schon geschrieben 1/4 vor 8 Treffen 8:00 Uhr abfahrt auf die 115 km reicht bei dem Wetter!   

Wegen Stammtisch ist ja jetzt abends lange genug hell! 18 oder 19 Uhr unter der Woche treffen und dann noch eine Runde rund um dir Rodfeldeiche drehen. Ippie kann sicher den Führer machen!  

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2005)

SIMONI GO, GO, GO !!!! Bring Dein Cannondale übern Berg. Nur noch 15 Sekunden bis ROSA !!!

ich gugg gerade Giro, wo fahren die da rum ... auf Schotterpiste ... ich fass es nicht  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2005)

JAAAAA ... Cannondale, ähm ich meine Simoni in ROSA   

Hoffentlich bleibt das so  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2005)

Nix rosa  

Egal, ich werde morgen früh um 7:00   mit dem RSC in Dietzenbach starten zur RTF Wenigumstadt. Ich denke wir werden auch so gegen 7:45 - 8:00 am Startstempel sein. Wir können ja mal Ausschau nach einander halten  

Ich denke ich werd dort max. die 115zehner fahren. Vllt auch nur die 75ziger mit An- und Abfahrt Dtz. lang das dann. Und hoffentlich macht mein Material mit. Hab noch ein DA Schaltwerk und ne Conex heute draufgemacht, aber Irgendwie funzt es noch nich so wie es soll  

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Conex Ketten, taugen die nich so oder lingt es darann, dass ich ne 10-fach auf 9-fach Antrieb draufgehängt habe. Soll ja eigentlich Vorteile bringen ...

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (28. Mai 2005)

ciao,

bin heute in Wenigumstadt die CTF gefahren und wieder knapp an meinen ersten 1000hm Tour vorbeigeschrammt die Hitze und mein gnadenloser Puls haben mich schön fertig gemacht.Die Strecke war klasse Verpflegung und Orga. bestens.

Ist noch jemand aus dem Forum dort gefahren? 

@erdi  das muss ja echt ein toller Giro Tag gewesen sein schade das ich es nicht sehen konnte. Schade für Simoni Glückwunsch dem Falken

Wegen der RTF morgen will ich nichts ausmachen erst mal abwarten wie es morgen geht.

PS: SCHLAUCHLOS ohne Probleme


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Erfahrung mit Conex Ketten, taugen die nich so oder lingt es darann, dass ich ne 10-fach auf 9-fach Antrieb draufgehängt habe. Soll ja eigentlich Vorteile bringen ...
> 
> Erdi01


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du eine 10 fach Kette auf ein 9 fach Schaltung gebaut!

  Tolle Leistung  

Die 10 fach Kette ist schmaler als eine 9 fach, das heißt sie hat nicht so viel spiel auf den Ritzeln, dass heisst sie klemmt  

9 fach Kette auf 9 fach Schalltung, 10 fach auf 10 fach ist doch ganz ein "Fach"!

Das halb lass das auch mal mit deinen "tollen" Coda Kurbeln ausser du willst 7 fach fahren! 8 fach sollte es da noch nicht gegeben haben. Kannst nartürlich etwas die Zähne abfrässen in der stärke!

Spass bei Seite, das passt nicht mehr in die Zeit!

Nicht böse nehmen, kommt in den besten Familien vor!


@BlackTrek, was für ein Michelin ist es den?? ein XLS würde ich nehmen!!

CU tomorrow

Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. Mai 2005)

@[email protected] Ja, ich weis klingt erstmal komisch. Habe ich aber bewußt gemacht. Wollte ich mal ausprobieren, wird bei zweifach und spezial bei KK gern genommen. Dadurch ist mehr Schräglauf möglich bei weniger Geräusch. 

Bei mir funzt es mittlerweile. Mein Übeltäter war das DA Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig, dass eingentlich 3 Zähne Mehrkapazität packen sollte. Tut es aber nicht die Leitrolle kommt einfach nicht nah genug an die Kassette, dadurch klappt das schalten nicht sauber. Hab wieder mein 105 mit langem Käfig montiert und sie da meine 10-fach Connex schlutscht einwandfrei. Muß halkt sehr genau eingestellt werden, dann ist jeder Gang schleiffrei fahrbar.  

Nötig ist es sicher nicht und auch teurer. Kann auch sein, dass die nächste wieder ne 9-fach wird. Aber so Dinge probier ich gern mal aus. Vorallem auch so ein Kettenschloß wollte ich mal haben. Kette auf und zu ohne Nieten ... Lustig.

Und meine Coda funktiniert mit 8-fach tadellos. Habe ich nähmlich schon auf mein F700 gefahren. 9-fach weis ich nicht, aber warum sollte es nicht ... aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (29. Mai 2005)

Halli Hallo

also ich habe heute morgen dann um 8:30 Uhr wieder meinen Fahrradträger samt Bike vom Corsa gemacht..... blöd, wenn man verpennt....
so richtig böse bin ich garnicht drum, die Hitze ist auch daheim im Planschbecken schon gewaltig   
ausserdem habe ich mir beim laufen den Knöchen auf einem Stein vergnackst, ist auch ein wenig angeschwollen....
Berichtet mal, wie es bei diesen Temperaturen war !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Berichtet mal, wie es bei diesen Temperaturen war !
> 
> Michael


Na ja heut morgen um 7:00 als ich gestartet bin war es angenehm  

Wir sind zu siebt aus Dtz angeradelt und so um 8 waren wir in Wenigumstadt. Google hatte auf uns gewartet, dann ging es los. Wir sind auf die 75ziger Runde, die wir unterwegs aber verlassen haben um unsere eigene Runde zu kreieren. Die Dtz Rennradler sind zurück, ich bin mit Google übern Binselberg wieder nach Wenigumstadt, dort haben wir noch was gegessen und getrunken. Dann bin ich wieder zurück nach Dtz. geradelt. Kurz vor Babenhausen bin ich von der Seite angemacht worden  Puls190 kam vorbei wir haben kurz gesprochen und sind dann weiter. Wieder in Dtz hatte ich 152 KM auf der Uhr. 2 x 150 KM in drei Tagen bei 30 Grad Hitze geht schon an die Substanz. Die kommenden zwei Tage braucht mir keiner mit radl zu kommen. 

Ich lass mich bestenfalls morgen zum schwimmen überreden. Wenn Bad Offenbach und/oder Sakir auch kommt   

So, die Wasserflasche ruft schon wieder ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (29. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kommenden zwei Tage braucht mir keiner mit radl zu kommen.


schade, gerade wollte ich dich fragen ob wir morgen eine Tour.....   

nee Spass beiseite, ich habe kommende Woche Spätschicht und daher keine Zeit für Atlantis, Feldberg oder etc.   

Ich habe mir es heute im Garten schön gemütlich gemacht, ab und an mal etwas gehandwerkelt und natürlich gesonnt 

dann habe ich mal en paar alkoholfreie Biere ausprobiert und bin bei "Clausthaler Classic" hängen geblieben  

nun wird der Tag noch mit einem Grill-Abend abgeschlossen....

Michael


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind auf die 75ziger Runde, die wir unterwegs aber verlassen haben um unsere eigene Runde zu kreieren. Die Dtz Rennradler sind zurück, ich bin mit Google übern Binselberg wieder nach Wenigumstadt, dort haben wir noch was gegessen und getrunken.


Tolles Wetter, kühlender Fahrtwind, schöne Landschaft ruhige Strassen.....Kuchen für 50 Cent. Was will man mehr. Gerne wieder


----------



## puls190 (29. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor Babenhausen bin ich von der Seite angemacht worden  Puls190 kam vorbei




Und Erdi wie ist es mit eigenem Servicauto neben Dir das war Giro live   

PS:Haste die unschönen Töne abgestellt ?


----------



## maixle (30. Mai 2005)

Gudde,

wie ich höre haben alle das erste wirklich schöne WE in diesem Jahr ausgiebig genutzt. Ich war übrigens in dieser Gluthitze knapp 30km am Samstag um Miltenberg (einen Teil des Eselswegs) wandern. Eigentlich vom Wetter her traumhaft, wenn die Hitze nur nicht gewesen wäre.

...so nun zum geschäftlichen: Wie ich höre sind die Trikots da ****sabbersabber****[email protected]: Bist Du mit dem Ergebnis einigermassen zufrieden?

@Stammtisch:...da steht dem Stammtisch ja nichts mehr im Wege. Also, lasst uns mal Nägeln mit Köpfen machen. Es steht zur Auswahl: Biergarten/Kneipe und Fernblick(Neuses). Folgende Termine würde ich vorschlagen:

a) Do., den 09.06.05
b) Do., den 16.06.05

Hier ist allerdings wichtig, dass alle die, die Trikots bestellt haben auch Zeit haben sollten. Die Idee mit Fernblick finde ich zwar sehr gut und originell. Allerdings gebe ich zu Bedenken, dass es hier für einige nicht unbedingt einfach darstellbar zu früher Uhrzeit irgendwo zum Radeln zu erscheinen. Daher bin ich für Tboys Vorschlag, sich in seiner vorgeschlagenen Lokalität zu treffen.

Bitte gebt Bescheid, welcher Termin Euch am besten passt.

So, jetzt erstmal was Schaffen.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (30. Mai 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> a) Do., den 09.06.05
> b) Do., den 16.06.05
> 
> Hier ist allerdings wichtig, dass alle die, die Trikots bestellt haben auch Zeit haben sollten. Die Idee mit Fernblick finde ich zwar sehr gut und originell. Allerdings gebe ich zu Bedenken, dass es hier für einige nicht unbedingt einfach darstellbar zu früher Uhrzeit irgendwo zum Radeln zu erscheinen. Daher bin ich für Tboys Vorschlag, sich in seiner vorgeschlagenen Lokalität zu treffen.



Moin,

Noch hab ich an beiden Tagen Zeit. 

Von der Lokalität her hatte ich mich ja schon vor geraumer Zeit für tboys Vorschlag ausgesprochen. Egal welche Lokalität es wird...ich komm eh mit dem Auuudooo...  Wie soll das alles zeitlich unter der Woche funktionieren ? Essen, Trinken, Babbeln, Biken ?  

Das wir gemeinsam, wenns geht recht vollständig, mit den Trikots biken find ich aber ne gute Idee   Ich wäre dann aber für ne richtige Tour an einem Wochenende. Einmal in diesem Jahr werden wir das doch wohl noch hinbekommen. Oder ? Termin und Tour könnten unter anderm Thema am Stammtisch sein.


----------



## Ippie (30. Mai 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

bin wieder im Lande.

@[email protected] da hattet ihr ja ein schönes Wochenende. Ich bin nur gelaufen. Aber bei der Hitze war das schon ordentlich schweißtreibend. Besonders wenn man danach steht und dehnt.

@[email protected] Ich bin auch für T-boys Vorschlag. Das bekommen wir unter der Woche nicht unter einem Hut. Biken, Essen und babbeln. Termin bleibt nur der 09.06., da am 11.06 der erste Einsatz wartet.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Erdi wie ist es mit eigenem Servicauto neben Dir das war Giro live
> 
> PS:Haste die unschönen Töne abgestellt ?


Servicewagen  Mein Quitschen habe ich aber immer noch  Werd heute mein DA Schaltwerk gegen eines mit langem Käfig tauschen und dann sollte es gehen und auch ruhe sein.

@[email protected] Schöne Bilder von unseren ODW-X Habe mal ein paar ins Album gestellt. Die Hessen 3D funktioniert bei mir. Der 3D Flug ist genauso rasch wie bei Dir, nur der Bildaufbau dauert etwas länger. Dagengen kannste die Top 50 glatt vergessen  

@Stammtisch, [email protected] Je früher, je besser ... haben will  

@[email protected] Mach doch mal ein Bild und zeig uns mal das Ergebnis ... die Spannung ist ja kaum auszuhalten  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (30. Mai 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] da hattet ihr ja ein schönes Wochenende. Ich bin nur gelaufen. Aber bei der Hitze war das schon ordentlich schweißtreibend. Besonders wenn man danach steht und dehnt.


Grützti,
war schon heftig, bei den Temperaturen zu laufen.... nach 2 Stunden war kein Tropfen wasser mehr in mir und der sogenannte Tunnelblick wurde immer enger   
werde wohl mal über so eine Gürteltasche für Trinken nachdencken....
oder einen Rundkurs, wo ich zur Not am Auto etwas trinken kann....

@Stammtisch: 09.06 ist o.k., wo ist mir egal !

@maixle: meine Frau meinte ....GOIL.... das sagt wohl alles....

Michael


----------



## Sakir (30. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Mach doch mal ein Bild und zeig uns mal das Ergebnis ... die Spannung ist ja kaum auszuhalten


Dein wunsch ist mir Befehl ))












Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2005)

H A M M E R   G O I L !!!


----------



## Sakir (30. Mai 2005)

*WOLLT IHR WIRKLICH BIS ZUM 09.06 WARTEN ???*​

  ​
ich habe meins schon *bg*

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Stammtisch, [email protected] Je früher, je besser ... haben will
> Erdi01



N Ö !!!,  siehe oben 

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (30. Mai 2005)

Ich nicht, her damit!


----------



## Andreas (30. Mai 2005)

Ich haette meins auch gerne schon vorher, da ich ja im Juni in den franz. Alpen unterwegs bin. 

Ueber den Feiertag habe ich mit 400 km und 4400 hm meine letzte Trainingsperiode abgeschlossen. Gestern waren es auf dem Feldberg angenehme 23 Grad. Ansonsten habe ich wohl mindestens 24 Liter Wasser in den letzten 4 Tagen unterwegs getrunken und auch wieder verloren.


----------



## Sakir (30. Mai 2005)

huhu

einige von euch wollen die Trikots vorher haben ......

da ich diese Woche Spätschicht habe und kommendes Wochenende 
komplett auf der Hunderennbahn bin, könnte ich euch vorschlagen, 
kommt einfach am Wochenende 04. & 05.06 auf der Hunderennbahn 
in Bad Offenbach (siehe meine Signatur) vorbei und holt sie euch ab !

den Stammtisch machen wir trotzdem auch mit den Trikots (anziehzwang) !

nur mal so als Vorschlag an diejenigen, die es nicht abwarten könne 
und/oder am Wochende mal ein Podencotreff besuchen wollen !

so nun muss ich auf die arbeit, bis heute Nacht oder morgen früh

Michael


----------



## puls190 (30. Mai 2005)

ECHT TOLL  DAS TRIKOT    

da wird man richtig neidisch und ich muss sagen da hatt sich die lange Wartezeit gelohnt wünsch euch viel Spass damit.
aber eine kleine Frage habe ich: in welcher Verbindung steht ihr zu dem Eisbären ?


verdammt sieht das geil aus da kommt Assos und Co nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (30. Mai 2005)

@Sakir

Bist du Samstag an der Rennbahn (?), ich würde dann mal vorbeikommen.
Ist denn da auch für Menschliches wohl gesorgt ? Denn Pansen und Lunge esse ich nett so gerne   

Kommt sonst noch wer am Samstag dort vorbei ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> aber eine kleine Frage habe ich: in welcher Verbindung steht ihr zu dem Eisbären ?
> :


Im letzen Winterpokal gab es ein MTB Team "Eisbären" und ein RR Team "Eisbärenhetzer" daher ...

@[email protected] ich melde mich die Tage mal bei Dir und schau einfach mal vorbei  

Erdi01


----------



## *JO* (30. Mai 2005)

Die Eisbärenhetzer waren aber leicht vorne


----------



## Hugo (30. Mai 2005)

sucht euch n wochenende ohne rennen oder ctf aus und es müsste machbar sein, oder?
also ich komm eh, auch wenn ich kein trikot bestellt hab


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Mai 2005)

Also gut dann muß ich mich ja auch mal äusern zum Stammtisch da er ja wohl dann bei mir und über mich statt finden soll. Leider is bei mir der 09.06 ganz schlecht mir wäre der 16.06 lieber und da ihr ja die Trikots schon eher haben wollt und nicht bis zum Stammtisch wartet dürfte das also nicht mehr so auschlag gebend sein. Es sollten sich aber nochmal ein paar mehr äusern wann Uhrzeit würde ich schon mal bei 8 halb 9 fest machen oder.


----------



## Ippie (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mir paßt auch der 16.06. Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. Ich denke so an 19:30 bis 20:00 Uhr. Sonst wird es zu spät.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (30. Mai 2005)

Ja das wird schon gehen mit der Uhrzeit ich bestellen dann einfach auf die Zeit bei denen es den meisten passt ich selbst werde dann wohl eher gegen 8 oder halb neun kommen tja das liebe Training.


----------



## Google (31. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen

@[email protected] 19:00 - 19:30 wär mir recht....

@[email protected] Wer alles hat Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour am Sonntag (Samstag kann ich nicht) ??

Gebrauchsanleitung: Einfach in diesem Thread Interesse bekunden, wenns geht, gleich einen Wunsch mitposten. Zum Schluß kriegen wir schon ne Tour für jedermanns Geschmack hin. Startzeit zwischen 10:00 - 11:30 Uhr  Mein Tourenwunsch: EGAAAL.   Hauptsache en bissel ausgedehnt mit Päuschen...


----------



## KillerN (31. Mai 2005)

Hey Google, würde mitfahren. Paar Höhenmeter wären nett, aber nen wirklichen Vorschlag habe ich nett, ausser den Spessart.

Jens


----------



## Sakir (31. Mai 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du Samstag an der Rennbahn (?), ich würde dann mal vorbeikommen.
> Ist denn da auch für Menschliches wohl gesorgt ?


Ahoi,
klar bin ich dort.... 
für das leibliche wohl ist auch gesorgt!
Eingang rein und dann rechts der 2te Wohnwagen ! ! !
freu mich wenn du kommst und natürlich über jeden anderen auch.

Michael


----------



## Google (31. Mai 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Google, würde mitfahren. Paar Höhenmeter wären nett, aber nen wirklichen Vorschlag habe ich nett, ausser den Spessart.
> 
> Jens


   Wir kriegen da schon was hin. Erdi01 wird sicherlich auch dabei sein....und über die Höhenmeter mußt Du Dir auch keine Gedanken machen  Falls wir alleine bleiben, am meisten ortskundig bin ich im Spessart. Noch wer ? Tourenvorschläge ?


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2005)

@[email protected] Datum, Uhrzeit, Ort ist mir egal, Macht einfach was aus  

@[email protected] Überlege am SO in Bad Orb zu starten. Ansonsten erstmal Donnertag.

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> klar bin ich dort....
> für das leibliche wohl ist auch gesorgt!
> Eingang rein und dann rechts der 2te Wohnwagen ! ! !
> ...



Ich bin am Wochenende doch noch da. Musste meinen Urlaub verschieben, da der Pass am l'Iserand leider erst ab 10.6. geoeffnet wird.

Wie waere es wenn wir eine Tour am Samstag Mittag nach Bad Offenbach zur Hunderennbahn fahren und unsere Trikots bei Sakir in Empfang nehmen?
Start in Patershausen? Wer hat noch Lust?


----------



## Google (31. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin am Wochenende doch noch da. Musste meinen Urlaub verschieben, da der Pass am l'Iserand leider erst ab 10.6. geoeffnet wird.
> 
> Wie waere es wenn wir eine Tour am Samstag Mittag nach Bad Offenbach zur Hunderennbahn fahren und unsere Trikots bei Sakir in Empfang nehmen?
> Start in Patershausen? Wer hat noch Lust?


Guude Andreas. Wie gesagt, am Samstag kann ich nicht. Wie Du bestimmt gelesen hast, such ich noch Tourenmitstreiter am Sonntag...Wie wärs damit ?  

@[email protected] Rtf's rennen uns net wech....  Obwohls in Bad Orb ja auch ganz nett ist


----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guude Andreas. Wie gesagt, am Samstag kann ich nicht. Wie Du bestimmt gelesen hast, such ich noch Tourenmitstreiter am Sonntag...Wie wärs damit ?
> 
> @[email protected] Rtf's rennen uns net wech....  Obwohls in Bad Orb ja auch ganz nett ist



Sonntag waere ich evtl. auch dabei. Ich moechte mich aber noch nicht festlegen.
Seidenn wir fahren die Odenwald Tour, die an Fronleichnam geplant war (ab Ober-Ramstadt).


----------



## Google (31. Mai 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag waere ich evtl. auch dabei. Ich moechte mich aber noch nicht festlegen.
> Seidenn wir fahren die Odenwald Tour, die an Fronleichnam geplant war (ab Ober-Ramstadt).


Kein Problem für mich...Gerne   

@[email protected] Ich könnt Dich mitnehmen...Mittlerweile hab ich gerafft, daß man Mtb's und Renner nicht nur auf den Dach vom Corsa kriegt sondern auch in den Kofferraum  

@[email protected] Oder kennst Du ein Weg mit dem Rad zum Startpunkt ? Wäre ja machbar wenn der dortige Treffpunkt nicht zu früh angesetzt wird...Man kanns natürlich auch lasse...

Wieviel KM und Hm waren das nochmal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel KM und Hm waren das nochmal ?



45 km und ca. 1350 hm.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Oder kennst Du ein Weg mit dem Rad zum Startpunkt ? Wäre ja machbar wenn der dortige Treffpunkt nicht zu früh angesetzt wird...Man kanns natürlich auch lasse...
> 
> Wieviel KM und Hm waren das nochmal ?


alles machbar ... aber war die Tour nicht als eine "Jedermann -frau Tour" angesetzt, also eher moderat  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> alles machbar ... aber war die Tour nicht als eine "Jedermann -frau Tour" angesetzt, also eher moderat
> 
> Erdi01



Ja das was die angesetzte Jedermann/frau Tour. Das Overlay hast Du ja.
Die Hoehenmeter laeppern sich etwas zusammen. Evtl. koennte man am Ende noch etwas einsparen.


----------



## KillerN (31. Mai 2005)

Odenwald hört sich doch gut an, 45km und 1300Hm sind auch nett die Welt   

Also ich wäre dabei !   

@google 2 Bikes in nem Kofferraum von nem Corsa   

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikerfuzzy (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr verrückten Biker  

Ja, mich gibts wirklich noch und ich wollt mal gleich wieder richtig einsteigen   

bevor ich mich jedoch durch ca. 85 ungelesene Seiten quäle frage ich einfach mal drauf los, wie die Marathonplanung in diesem Jahr aussieht. 

Also ich bin shcon mal bei Dreien angemeldet: Frammersbach, Keiler und als Schmankerl den Garmisch Marathon. 

Da Frammersbach ja schon vor der Tür steht wollt ich mal hören wer alles dabei ist bzw. wer nicht    und ob ihr schon was organisiert habt. 

Bevor ich in 2 Wochen ins Trainingslager nach Südtirol fahre,   würde ich zwar  gerne noch mal ne Tour mitfahren aber die ausgedehnte Odenwaldtour am Sonntag lässt sich wohl nicht so ganz mit meinen Familienpflichten vereinbaren. 

Gibt es Alternativen? Ein bisserl früher und spät. um 2 Uhr fertig.

Gruß,

bikerfuzzy (Matthias)

der vor über einem jahr in den Zwillingsurlaub entschwunden ist, aber trotzdem ca. 2000km gefahren ist


----------



## Google (1. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> alles machbar ... aber war die Tour nicht als eine "Jedermann -frau Tour" angesetzt, also eher moderat  Erdi01


Ja natürlich, ist doch kein Problem. Die einen können ja von Zuhause, z.B. über Dietzenbach oder einen anderen Treffpunkt zum Start Ober-Ramstadt fahren und zurück (schön gemütlich...man hat ja noch genug Höhenmeter vor/hinter sich) und die anderen kommen mit dem Auto direkt nach Ober-Ramstadt. Da wäre doch für alle was dabei ? 


			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Odenwald hört sich doch gut an, 45km und 1300Hm sind auch nett die Welt
> Also ich wäre dabei !
> 
> @google 2 Bikes in nem Kofferraum von nem Corsa


Ich hab einen Radträger. Das zweite Bike kommt in den Kofferraum   

@[email protected] Lust oder net ? Wenn Du die Tour nicht machen willst, dann kriegen wir schon was anderes hin...wär jetzt net schlimm.....aber seeehr bedauerlich  Wenn Lust dann bitte LMB  Die Startzeit kann ja noch , -je nachdem ob wir mit dem Bike oder dem Auto kommen-, variiert werden.

@[email protected] Ob wir über Dietzenbach oder sonstwo uns treffen und zum Startpunkt radeln, hängt davon ab ob Du mitfährst oder nicht und ob Du da hinradeln willst. Und ob KillerN mitradelt  

@[email protected] wir mit den Bikes hin- und zurück fahren wirds ein guter 100er schätz ich mal. Was ist Dir lieber ?

*Nachtrag:*Und die Tour in gemeinsamen Trikots fahren  


			
				bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin shcon mal bei Dreien angemeldet: Frammersbach, Keiler und als Schmankerl den Garmisch Marathon.
> Da Frammersbach ja schon vor der Tür steht wollt ich mal hören wer alles dabei ist bzw. wer nicht    und ob ihr schon was organisiert habt. der vor über einem jahr in den Zwillingsurlaub entschwunden ist, aber trotzdem ca. 2000km gefahren ist


Moin bikerfuzzy  Gibts Dich auch noch ? Für Frammersbach bin ich schon gemeldet. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich natürlich auch beim Keiler dabei  

Garmisch schwirrt mir auch immer mal wieder im Kopf rum. Aber dieses Jahr eher nicht. Wann ist den der Mara ? Auf alle Fälle mußt Du dann über Deine Eindrücke von Garmisch bereichten.  Interessiert mich brennend.

Und tschüsssssssssss.......


----------



## Andreas (1. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Lust oder net ? Wenn Du die Tour nicht machen willst, dann kriegen wir schon was anderes hin...wär jetzt net schlimm.....aber seeehr bedauerlich  Wenn Lust dann bitte LMB  Die Startzeit kann ja noch , -je nachdem ob wir mit dem Bike oder dem Auto kommen-, variiert werden.



Ich bin dabei. Wir muessen uns nur auf eine Startzeit einigen, bevor ich den LMB Eintrag reaktiviere. Jenachdem ob ihr mit dem Rad anreist oder nicht...
Ansonsten wuerde ich 11 h vorschlagen.


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Juni 2005)

bikerfuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin shcon mal bei Dreien angemeldet: Frammersbach, Keiler und als Schmankerl den Garmisch Marathon.


 
Schön das du wieder da bist  

Ich fahre den Keiler und mal schauen was noch   Hab noch ein 12 h Rennen im Auge.

@Sakir, könntest du mein Trikot vielleicht beim Günter deponieren wenn du dort mal vorbei kommst in den nächsten Tagen, denke Steelmanni würde das auch begrüssen!   

War grade auf der Homepage von Voicezone und siehe da, ich fahre für das gleiche Team wie Tboy  Ich weis zwar nicht wie ich zu der Ehre komme aber ok.

CU


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei. Wir muessen uns nur auf eine Startzeit einigen, bevor ich den LMB Eintrag reaktiviere. Jenachdem ob ihr mit dem Rad anreist oder nicht...
> Ansonsten wuerde ich 11 h vorschlagen.


Na dann bin ich auch dabei. 11 Uhr ist O.K. da habe ich genügend Zeit zum Treffpunkt zu radl. Durchs Messler Hügelland müßte man doch gut nach Ober Ramstadt kommen. Wozu gibt's den Navi  Noch Jemand interesse ab Dtz. zu Radl  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (1. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre den Keiler und mal schauen was noch   Hab noch ein 12 h Rennen im Auge.



kühlsheim`?


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> kühlsheim`?


 
Ja, genau. Wir (meine Kollegen und ich) wollten als vierer Team starten!

Du auch oder was?

Gruß


----------



## tboy0709 (1. Juni 2005)

@ all Ich mach jetzt nochmal einen Aufruf wegen des Stammtisches.
Also geplant ist der 16.06 um 19.30 Uhr ist das für alle ok. 
Lokalität Zum Hanjer in Altenstadt/Enzheim. Also bitte sagt mal wer alles kommen wird oder will damit ich das ganze dort auch anmelden kann und organisieren bei dem vielen Training das gerade ansteht bei mir.

Ich werde dann auch nen LMB Eintrag machen sobald sich nochmal der großteil zum Datum geäusert hat, oder soll ich einfach machen. Werde dann auch ne Wegbeschreibung mit rein schreiben. Ich werde den Tisch einfach auf Barth reservieren da ich aber selbst erst um 20 - 20.30 kommen werde wisst Ihr schonmal bescheid. Donnerstags ist dort Rumpsteak Tag damit Ihr alle guten hunger mit bringt   


@ Hugo also ich will am Samstag und Sonntag GA fahren Flach und lang Ich würde sagen Samtag 10 Uhr Sonntag 9 Uhr wie schauts. Sofern ich das mitbekommen habe solls am WE wieder schön heiß werden oder ? Also optimal 

@ Marathonis ich hab mich gerade auch angemeldet für Frammersbach     Den Keiler werde ich auch fahren und dann noch den Mara in Biebergemünd. Am 12ten ist der Bergpreis in Bruchköbel 135km Straßenrennen durch den Vogelberg, harte knackige Anstiege   Das wird lustig


----------



## Hugo (1. Juni 2005)

@ barracuda
ja wollt mitmachen...hab noch niemand der mit mir mitfährt, deswegen fahr ich evtl. allein
@tboy
jo sasmtag und sonntag müsste von mir aus passen...kann höchstens sein dass ich an einem der tage bissi verkatert bin aber was solls.
treffpunkt machen wir aber noch aus...ich würd aber vorschlagen dass ich dieses mal dir bischen entgegen komm, oder?

@stammtisch
datum passt mir soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ort passt mir, und rumpsteaktag passt nem studenten immer...das essen in der mensa wird auch von tag zu tag schlimmer :kotz:


----------



## loti (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Andreas und Erdi01,
ich bin am Sonntag, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, auch dabei. Ich würde von Dreieich aus mit dem Rad fahren. Erdi01 , wir könnten einen Treffpunkt unterwegs verabreden - oder ich fahre über Dietzenbach. Du kannst aber auch einen Vorschlag für einen Treffpunkt machen.
Was mir noch fehlt, ist der Treffpunkt in Ober-Ramstadt.
Bis Sonntag
Loti


----------



## KillerN (1. Juni 2005)

Also ich würde dann mit dem Erdi mitfahren, die paar Kilometer mehr sind gar nett mal so schlimm glaub ich   

@google wo werden wir dich dann treffen ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2005)

@Loti, [email protected] ich werd morgen mal das Overlay ab Dtz. erstellen um zu sehen was das an KM und HM dann hätte und werde das hier posten.

Dann werd ich entscheiden ob ich wirklich mim Radl zum Treffpunkt komme oder doch mit dem Auto.

Andreas war bis eben bei mir und wir haben ein wenig gequatscht und computert. Haben auch über die Tour am Sonntag gesprochen, die durch die Wegbeschaffenheit wohl nicht ganz so ohne ist  Aber da kann Andreas eher noch was zu sagen, er kennt die Tour.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all Ich mach jetzt nochmal einen Aufruf wegen des Stammtisches.
> Also geplant ist der 16.06 um 19.30 Uhr ist das für alle ok.......... Donnerstags ist dort Rumpsteak Tag damit Ihr alle guten hunger mit bringt


Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei. Lecker Steakchen   

@[email protected] Bitte äußert Euch doch mal, ob Ihr kommt. Ich kann verstehen, daß seitens tboy ne gewisse Unsicherheit besteht, weil wir uns ja jetzt entgegenkommenderweise mal in seiner Region treffen sollten..... Wenn wegen des Anfahrtsweges nun aber nur 5 Leutchen kommen wär das (zumindestens) schade.





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde dann mit dem Erdi mitfahren, die paar Kilometer mehr sind gar nett mal so schlimm glaub ich   @google wo werden wir dich dann treffen ?


Wenn Erdi01 von sich aus fährt (das werden wir ja noch erfahren) treffen wir uns am Toom in Dietzenbach. Ansonsten fahren wir eben mit dem Auto.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben auch über die Tour am Sonntag gesprochen, die durch die Wegbeschaffenheit wohl nicht ganz so ohne ist  Aber da kann Andreas eher noch was zu sagen, er kennt die Tour.


Sach blos die Wege sind nur teilweise asphaltiert


----------



## Andreas (2. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sach blos die Wege sind nur teilweise asphaltiert



Ja, und Steigungen hat's auch.
Wenn ihr alle mit dem Bike anreist, werde ich mein Auto auch zu Hause stehen lassen. Ich schaetze dann aber so mit 130 km und 1700 hm insgesamt ab Dietzenbach.
Mir hat die Runde bisher immer gereicht.

@loti: Schoen dass Du auch dabei bist.

Sonntag wird ja zumindest fuer mich und Erdi die Premiere mit dem neuen "Hanau Thread" Trikot!   *freu* ich hab meine schon  *freu*


----------



## maixle (2. Juni 2005)

Gudde,

@tboy: also, wie gesagt, der 16.06. passt von meiner Seite sehr gut. Uhrzeit ist super und Lokalität hört sich auch sehr gut an. Nur zur Orientierung: Ist Enzheim der Ort zwischen Lindheim und Ortenberg?...dann würde ich einfach sagen, machen wir Nägel mit Köpfen. Tboy, setz einfach den LMB schonmal rein. Achja, und Dir schon mal vielen Dank für die Bemühungen.

@all: Am Sonntag werde ich leider nicht dabei sein können, obwohl ich ganz in der Nähe in Darmstadt weilen werde. Meine Cousine feiert nämlich just an diesem WE ihre Hochzeit. Wünsche Euch aber trotzdem viel Spass bei Tour.

@Sakir: Sollte ich es vorher nicht mehr schaffen, könntest Du meine Trikots einfach zum Stammtisch mitbringen. Wäre echt super  .

So, jetzt was schaffen. Wünsche allen einen schönen Arbeitstag.
Maixle


----------



## Kwi-Schan (2. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen,

auch bei mir sieht der 16.6. gut aus - ich merke den Termin vor. Schon mal Danke an Tboy für die Organisation und gleich damit verbunden die Frage, ob Du vielleicht noch eine genauere Anfahrtsbeschreibung posten könntest? Danke! 

@sakir - wenn es irgendwie geht, würde ich meine Trikots gerne bei Dir Abholen. Ich fahre abends eh an Hanau vorbei (ca. 18 Uhr), so dass vielleicht ein Abhol-Termin finden lässt? Danke!

Viele Grüße an alle,
Christian


----------



## SteelManni (2. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das du wieder da bist
> 
> Ich fahre den Keiler und mal schauen was noch   Hab noch ein 12 h Rennen im Auge.
> 
> ...



moin @ all,  

ich kann noch nicht sagen ob ich am 16.06 die A45 runterblasen kann, und beim Stammtisch dabei bin!  

Da ja wohl die meisten bis dahin schon in dem Trikot fahren, würde
ich es auch begrüssen, wenn Du Sakir, mein Trikot auch beim Günter
abgibst, falls Du mal dort vorbeikommst!?!

In Frammersbach bin ich am Start, und den Keiler hab ich auch auf dem Programm! 

Im August steht dann ein einwöchiger Alpencross auf dem Programm, und
als Abschluss dann noch Biebergemünd!

@ barracuda, meinen Glückwunsch zum "Teamfahrer" bei Voicezone!  
Da muss ich wohl noch etwas tun, um das auch zu schaffen!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2005)

@[email protected] wieviel Asphalt am Sonntag bei war kann ich Dir Sonntag Abend sagen  Denke aber das wird nicht viel sein ...

@Sonntag [email protected] da ich ja auch bereits das Overlay von Andreas habe kann ich folgendes zu sagen ... 

ab/bis Ober Ramstadt ca. 44 KM 1250 HM über Felsberg, Melli, Franky
ab/bis Dietzenbach ca. 105 KM 1700 HM

Von Startzeit 11 Uhr ausgehend in Ober Ramstadt, heist das Start in Dtz. 9:30 Toom Parkplatz und ca. 9:45 Burg Dreieichenhain für z.B. Loti.

So, jetzt könnt Ihr Euch zu äußern ...

Erdi01

P.S. Ich weiß schon von Dreien mit TrH-Trikots am Sonntag und Zwei werden sie heut abend schon zur schau tragen


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ab/bis Ober Ramstadt ca. 44 KM 1250 HM über Felsberg, Melli, Franky
> ab/bis Dietzenbach ca. 105 KM 1700 HM
> 
> Von Startzeit 11 Uhr ausgehend in Ober Ramstadt, heist das Start in Dtz. 9:30 Toom Parkplatz und ca. 9:45 Burg Dreieichenhain für z.B. Loti.
> ...


Oh Mann..Ist das wieder alles kompliziert.....Will immer noch mittem Radl fahren ! Startzeit ok ! Freu mich schon wenn ich am Sonntag im A**** bin 

Aber wir wollen es ja moderat angehen und durch die verschiedenen Startorte kann sich auch JEDER anmelden wer will. 

Bis nachher Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2005)

So von der ersten Trikot-Ausfahrt wieder zurück. Ist schon Lustig wenn man die selben Trikot an hatt, hatt man den Eindruck, dass man mehr begutachtet wird, so nach dem Motto "Was ist das fürn Verein".

Ansonsten trägt es sich sehr angenehm, "funktioniert" auch gut, ist rasch wieder trocken.

@Sonntagtour ... wäre schön wenn Ihr Euch mal outen würdet wer wann wo mit will und wenns mal wieder ein paar mehr außer dem "harten Kern" würden. Nochmal zur Erinnerung. Die Tour läuft unter dem Moto "zurück zu den Anfängen" und ist als gemäßigte Tour mit Pause vorgesehen, also auch für die "Neulinge" im Thread  

@Bad Offenbach ... hattest Du/Ihr nicht auch Interesse am Mellibokus und Burg Frankenstein geäußert  

@Andreas ... aktivierst Du wieder den LMB.

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

hab ich grad gefunden:
> http://www.flidolin.de/02dappnoi/02_03_gps/02_03_00_menue/02_03_00_rund_um_hanau_1.htm

ist vieleicht für den ein oder anderen mit GPS interessant, und evtl. auch schon bekannt!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (2. Juni 2005)

Ahoi,

sollte mich bis Montag Abend jemand vermissen.... 
dann wird er mich wohl nur auf dem Handy erreichen.....
oder in Bad Offenbach, wie gesagt....

Michael


----------



## Lupo (2. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Bad Offenbach ... hattest Du/Ihr nicht auch Interesse am Mellibokus und Burg Frankenstein geäußert
> 
> @Andreas ... aktivierst Du wieder den LMB.
> ...


ja gerne  , ich warte schon die ganze zeit bis ihr euch über startzeit und ort in ober ramstadt einig seid oder ich mich im lmb eintragen kann


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> So von der ersten Trikot-Ausfahrt wieder zurück. Ist schon Lustig wenn man die selben Trikot an hatt, hatt man den Eindruck, dass man mehr begutachtet wird, so nach dem Motto "Was ist das fürn Verein".
> 
> Ansonsten trägt es sich sehr angenehm, "funktioniert" auch gut, ist rasch wieder trocken.


 Dito ! Gut zu tragen !

@[email protected] Gestern war echt net mein Tag. Es quitschte und knackste an allen Ecken und Enden meines Körpers und das der Speicher leer war, ist auch kein Wunder. Mein mit Kohlenhydrahte versorgender "Chinese" hat grad wegen Renovierung geschlossen, deshalb habe ich mich schon die ganze Woche mit Salaten zufrieden gegeben. Fällt mir jetzt auf wo ich alles noch mal Revue passieren lasse. Dazu noch die RTF am Sonntag und meine 5 Minuten Sprints am Dienstag, die den Speicher geleert haben. 

Mein Schatzi hat mir doch gleich ein paar Nudeln gekocht,die ich mit Heißhunger unzerkaut in Einem reingesogen habe....

Ach nee...es lag an dem neuen Trikot ! Bin wohl eher zu sehr im Wind gefahren weil ich mit stolz geschwellter Brust und aufrechter Haltung (das auch jeder schön das Trikot sehen konnte) auffem Renner saß. Das dauernde freihändige Grüßen.....(schön die Patschehändchen nach oben und ein fettes entspanntes Lächeln) wenn Biker uns entgegen kamen, war wohl doch zu viel des Guten. Harrharrharr....





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas ... aktivierst Du wieder den LMB.


Husch Husch...


----------



## Andreas (3. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Husch Husch...



Keine Hektik. Bin heute etwas muede nach dem Chase Lauf der der anschliessenden Caipi Party. 

Hier isser:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=756


----------



## Lupo (3. Juni 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Hektik. Bin heute etwas muede nach dem Chase Lauf der der anschliessenden Caipi Party.
> 
> Hier isser:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=756


na dat nenn ich ma ne genaue bescheibung  werden uns dann in ober ramstadt anschliessen  und wenn ich das ovl bekommen könnte wär auch ganz nett.

wolfgang


----------



## Keili (3. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit ihr Buben! 
Ich habe gerade euren Touraufruf im LMB gelesen und hätte Interesse mit zu fahren. Nu ergibt sich aus der Tatsache, dass ich fixed fahre eine für Up- Downhill und erst recht die Ebenen (ok davon gibts bei der Tour nicht so viele) beschränkte Vmax von 30km/h. Wenn's euch nicht zu blöd ist nach längeren Downhils auf mich zu warten bin ich dabei!
Für mich würde sich enom der Treffpunkt an der Grube anbieten. Wie erfahre ich wann ihr da seid?

Grüße

Keili


----------



## jschuetter (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wenn mich jemand von Hanau (Groß-Auheim) oder in der Nähe mitnehmen könnte, würde ich auch mitfahren. Meine Frau braucht leider das Auto (für den Flohmarkt in Klein-Auheim, sie muß dort einen Kuchen abliefern).

Jörg


----------



## Lupo (3. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Für mich würde sich enom der Treffpunkt an der Grube anbieten. Wie erfahre ich wann ihr da seid?
> 
> Grüße
> ...


ruf mal den andreas an, nr steht doch beim tourpost. 

@jschütter: sry, geht leider net. hab nur 2plätze in meiner karre


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Juni 2005)

So also nachdem sich ja nun ein paar geäusert haben zum Stammtisch mach ich es jetzt einfach mal fest und setze den 16.06 ins LMB 

@Hugo wie schauts mit morgen aus. Ich wollte nochmal die Rennstrecke von Bruchköbel abfahren das wäre mir sehr wichtig weil ich dazu sonst nicht mehr komme vor dem Rennen und ich hab in Schotten gemerkt wie entscheident doch Streckenkentnis sein kann. 
Die Strecke ist zwar recht bergig aber ich hab vor in wirklich gemütlichen Tempo KB/G1 die ab zu fahren sind ca 130km. Dazu wäre es aber von Vorteil wenn Du mit dem Auto zu mir kommst sonst isses so weit für Dich. 
Abfahrt 10 spätestens 11 Uhr so ca. 4 - 4,5 std sollte wir brauchen.
Sag mal bescheid obs was wird oder Du interesse hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (3. Juni 2005)

ja wir könnten uns auch in bruchköbel treffen, oder wird dir das dann zu viel? weil km-mässig würd das genau passen für mich...130km+anfahrt nach bruchköbel+heimfahrt


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juni 2005)

@jschuetter ... Sorry ich starte direkt in Dtz. mim MTB. Vllt. findeste noch Platz im Laderaum von Lupos Karre  

@Keili ... je nach dem wie pünktlich alle an den Treffpunkten erscheinen, werden wir zwischen 10:15 - 10:30 an der Grube vorbeikommen. Viel genauer lässt sich das kaum eingrenzen. Andreas stößt dort auch zur Gruppe.

Wie kommt man auf die Idee fixed zu fahren  Habs noch nie probiert und könnt es mir auch nicht vorstellen.

Erdi01


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Juni 2005)

@ Stammtisch 

So hier der Link zum LMB Eintrag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=818

Ich bitte diejenigen die schon wissen das sie sicher kommen werden sich gleich ein zu tragen damit ich weiß für wieviele ich den Tisch bestellen muß.


----------



## Keili (3. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt man auf die Idee fixed zu fahren  Habs noch nie probiert und könnt es mir auch nicht vorstellen.
> Erdi01



Du darfst es gerne mal ausprobieren! Habe mich gerad angemeldet. Wenn ihr mir zu schnell seid dann fahr ich alleine weiter!

Drauf gekommen bin ich durch ein Gepräch mit Rudy. Rudy ist ein Ami, der 24h MTB - Rennen mit seinem Crosser fixied fährt. Als 1 Mann Team versteht sich. Danach war mein Intersse geweckt und ich hab's einfach mal ausprobiert. Nun habe ich drei Räder in fixed und das Vierte ist in Planung.

Bis Sonntag dann
Keili


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2005)

jschuetter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn mich jemand von Hanau (Groß-Auheim) oder in der Nähe mitnehmen könnte, würde ich auch mitfahren. Meine Frau braucht leider das Auto (für den Flohmarkt in Klein-Auheim, sie muß dort einen Kuchen abliefern).
> 
> Jörg


Ich kann Dich höchstens bis nach Dietzenbach mitnehmen weil ich von dort starte. Aber damit ist Dir wohl auch nicht geholfen.

"fixed" Was issn das jetzt schon wieder ?? 

unwissend sagt Google schon mal "Guuds Nächtle"


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2005)

Hei ich nochmal,

hier ist ein ziemlich bedrohlich ein Gewitter angerückt, Orkanböen haben uns hier einiges durch die Luft gewirbelt aber nix gravierendes.

Wir haben nur den Rand abbekommen......Wie siehts bei Euch aus ? Manche dürfte es ziemlich heftig erwischt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (3. Juni 2005)

Darmstadt hat auch nicht viel abbekommen.

@google Fixed ist Radfahren ohne Freilauf. Quasi die konsquente aber unlogische Weiterführung von Singlespeed. 
Schaut dann so aus:







Grüße
Keili


----------



## Hugo (3. Juni 2005)

als trainingsmassnahme ja ganz sinnvoll, aber im alltag vermiss ich in gewisser weise den sinn, ganz zu schweigen vom gefahrenpotential...aber gut, jeder wie er meint


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juni 2005)

Naja, ging noch mim Unwetter über Dtz. Hatt uns mitten im grillen heimgesucht. Die Markise mußte eh mal wieder gereinigt werden und mit 80kg Gegenhalter in vorm von mir hatt die auch die Windböhen überstanden und schön trocken geblieben sind wir auch  Hauptsache morgen und übermorgen is nich so ein Wetter ...

@Loti ... habe im übrigen vor morgen zur Rennerrunde zu erscheinen. Hoffe komme rechtzeitig aus dem Bett  

@keili ... Onegear soll ja gut sein fürn "Runden Tritt", kein Geld für Bremsen aber Tune Wasserträger drauf  

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (4. Juni 2005)

So, das Unwetter war ja mal Krass, also HST hats voll abbekommen   

Hoffentlich ist das Wochenende von jeglichem Unwetter verschont ...

Ansonsten werden morgen an der Hunde Rennbahn, die Windhunde ihrem nahmen alle Ehre machen   

Naja ich freue mich schon auf die Sonntagstour   

Bis denn

Jens


----------



## Ippie (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

der Sturm hat bei uns auch zugeschlagen. Aber max. 5 Minuten. Bei unseren Nachbarn gegenüber ist ein Baum in Richtung unser Haus gefallen. Ist aber 3 Meter daneben liegen geblieben. Die Nachbarin war etwas geschockt, daß der Baum unser Haus so knapp verfehlt hat. Glück hat sie eh gehabt. Normalerweise steht unter dem Baum immer ein Auto, gestern nicht! Und der Baum ist etwa 2 Meter über dem Zaun abgebrochen und ist über den Zaun gefallen, ohne ihn zu berühren, wieder Glück. Außer das die Straße gesperrt ist nichts passiert und danach kam die Feuerwehr und hat um 22:30 Uhr die Motorsäge (Fichtenmoped) ausgepackt und den Baum zerlegt und die ganze Nachbarschaft hat begeistert zugeschaut.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2005)

Im Freigericht ist halt immer was los...

Morgige Tour: Ich bin auch schon ganz heiss drauf   

Ach übrigens: Nächstes WE ist hier ein größerer Teil des Threads ausgeflogen. Ich werd die Gelegenheit nutzen und am kommenden Samstag beim Günter in Großkrotzenburg, 14:00 Uhr am Bahnhof mitfahren. Wer vom Rest fährt noch mit ?

Bis Morsche


----------



## Hugo (4. Juni 2005)

[email protected], das mim schlacuh war nicht vorher zu sehn.
hab ersatz besorgt und mórgen sollte dann eigentlich nix mehr dazwischen kommen


----------



## Andreas (4. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich würde sich enom der Treffpunkt an der Grube anbieten. Wie erfahre ich wann ihr da seid?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Keili



Hi Keili,

ich bin um 10:15 h an der Grube. Meine Handynummer steht ja im LMB.


----------



## puls190 (4. Juni 2005)

Servus,

wollte euch mal von unserem tollen Bikeausflug erzählen.
Wir sind mit 5 Leuten in einem VW Bus in dem wir alle unsere Bike`s und unser Gepäck sicher unterbrachten in die fränkische Schweiz gefahren.
Dort haben wir uns für zwei Tage in dem genial auf einem Berg liegenden Naturfreundehaus Veilbronn bei Heiligenstadt eingenistet.
Rund um Heiligenstadt gibt es drei perfekt ausgeschilderte MTB Touren die für jeden fahrbar sind mit 650hm bis 1000hm, über 35 und 60 km.
Wir sind die kleine und die grosse Tour gefahren und ich habe endlich meine erste 1000hm tour geschafft, 1045hm um genau zu sein.
Die Strecken sind sehr schön zu fahren, mit Geröllabfahrt, knackigen Steigungen, schönen Singeltrails, usw. und natürlich vorbei an wunderschönen Lokalen und Biergärten.
Essen und Trinken besonders das Weissbier  schmeckten genial.

Achtung nun das Beste:

5 Leute, 2 Übernachtungen mit Frühstück,  *100 Weissbier*, 10mal Abendessen mit Dessert a la carte und ein Weisswurstfrühstück für 300
das ist doch genial  

Schaut es euch mal an   

http://www.naturfreunde-fuerth.de/Haus1.html


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Leute, 2 Übernachtungen mit Frühstück,  *100 Weissbier*, 10mal Abendessen mit Dessert a la carte und ein Weisswurstfrühstück für 300
> das ist doch genial
> 
> Schaut es euch mal an
> ...


alles klar, 5 Leut müßt mer doch zusammen kriegen ... wann fahr wir hin  

War heut mit Loti's ADFC auf Rennertour. Sind zu sechst durch den ODW. Ham im Freistaat gefeschpert ... ohne Weizenbier  War ne schöne Tour mit netten Leut. War nicht mein letztes Mal !!!

So, und morsche wirds für mich schö gemütlich ... Seh ich das richtig ab Dtz. staten Google, KillerN und ich. Rest einschl. Loti dann an der Grube. Bis denn ...

Erdi01

P.S. Misst geschrieben, @Bad Offenbach in Ober Ramstadt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juni 2005)

schon endeckt, wir haben Stühler Trikots  

Erdi01


----------



## loti (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo erdi01,
wie auf der Strecke warst Du auch hier schneller als ich.  Alle Teilnehmer unsrere Rennradtour sind gut nach Hause gekommen. War 'ne angenehme Tour!
Wir hatten Glück mit dem Wetter und das Soll ist mit 131 km und 1150 hm auch erfüllt. Ich bin für morgen gerüstet! Wir sehen uns an der Grube Prinz von Hessen!
Bis morgen!
loti


----------



## KillerN (4. Juni 2005)

@ erdi  Ja isch werde dann morgen um 9:30Uhr am Toom zu finden sein, ich bringe dann wohl auch den ippie mit   

Bis morsche

Jens


----------



## Ippie (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja ich bin morgen dabei. Ich starte mit KillerN von Heusenstamm. 
@[email protected] ich bin kurz vor 9 Uhr bei Dir

bis morsche 

Volker


----------



## puls190 (4. Juni 2005)

@Erdi


So So es geht nach Eisenach


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi
> 
> 
> So So es geht nach Eisenach


was nach Eisenach, wann, morgen  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (5. Juni 2005)

@Erdi

Erzähl mal,  was ist den der Rahmen deiner Wahl für welche Grösse und Farbe hast du dich entschieden ??

Oder ist alles noch zu geheim


----------



## Andreas (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Odenwald-TourerInnen,

ich wieder zurück von der etwas kühlen, aber trockenen und schönen Tour. 
Bei mir sind es 1600 hm und 108 km geworden. 

Anbei die Hanau Thread Tikot Parade:






Weitere Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum 

@loti: Schade dass Du nicht mitfahren konntest. Ich hoffe Du hast Deinen Reifen reparieren können.

@keili: Ich hoffe Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Schade, ich hätte gerne mal gesehen wie Du "fixed" die Trails runterkommst.


----------



## puls190 (5. Juni 2005)

SEHT IHR GUUUUT AUS  


aber bei diesem Trikot macht Rucksack tragen wohl keinen Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2005)

@ODW-Tourer ... ja, fand auch das war ne prima Tour. Schöne Strecke von Andreas zusammen gestellt  Vorallem fand ich es klasse, dass so viele dabei waren, da sind die Trikos so richtig zur Geltung gekommen.

Die Bilder sind auch ganz nett ... bei dem auf dem Meli sitzen wir wie die Hühner auf der Stange  

Ich konnt es mir nicht verkneifen noch nen Abstecher über Heusenstamm zu machen. Stand dann 125 KM und 1800 HM auf der Uhr ... O.K. bisschen geschummelt sind nur 1797  in Echt. Hätt das Radl noch 3 mal hochheben müssen, war mir dann doch zu blöd  

@puls190 ... silber in Large  Braucht noch ca. 14 Tage bis ich zum Prophet werde und Du vor mir niederkniehen darfst   

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (5. Juni 2005)

Ja also super Tour, danke @ Andreas

Mein Tacho zeigte am Ende folgendes an: 7:01:00 gefahrene Zeit, 19,2 Km/h durchschnitt, 54,2 Km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit, 135,0 KM gefahren   , HM kann ich leider nicht sagen da ich das Ding nie geeicht habe.
Der heutige Tag hat mir doch gut Mut für das 24Std Rennen gemacht   

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Lupo (5. Juni 2005)

jou ich finde auch dass das heut wieder ne richtig goile tour war. der mix aus forstwegen und singles den unser guide andreas zusammengestellt hat passte und weil ich auf die anfahrt duch das messeler hügelland verzichtet habe sinds bei mir 46km und 1212hm geworden, hat mir aber gelangt  

danke auch für den prompten bilderservice  

wolfgang


----------



## Keili (5. Juni 2005)

Freud mich, dass es euch die Tour nich verregnet hat. Ich hab den Defekt bei nem Freund in Nieder Ramstadt behoben. Dann war ich noch ein Eis essen mit meinem Patenkind und hab dann meine eigene Tour gefahren. Ich war allerdings erst so um 17 Uhr auf dem Franky. Um 19 Uhr bin ich dann zur zeiten Tourverabredung des Tages gefahren und nochmal den Melibokus rauf.  Ich habe da einen sehr feinen und annähernd unmöglich alleine zu findenden, Trail gezeigt bekommen. 

Wurde doch noch ein feiner Tag!

Grüße

Keili


----------



## yakko (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

so, gestern endlich die blöde Prüfung geschrieben (CFA, falls das irgendjemanden was sagen sollte), ich kann endlich wieder was am Wochenende unternehmen, ohne dass ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss 
Wollte mich ja eigentlich der Odenwaldtruppe heute anschließen, war aber Samstag doch etwas länger feiern und so wurde das nichts.

Wie schon ein paar mal angekündigt habe ich mich jetzt auch entschlossen ein RR zu holen, war vor 1,5 Wochen auch bei Endorfin und habe eine Probefahrt gemacht - war 1,5 Stunden dort unterwegs und vom Gefühl hat der Rahmen gut gepasst. Habe nur wegen dem Stress noch nichts weiter unternommen.
Ein paar Sachen will ich aber vorher noch mal zur Diskussion stellen, vielleicht hat der eine oder eine "Kenner" eine Meinung dazu:

Es handelt sich ein Endorfin Race III mit folgenden Komponenten (was ich mir so merken konnte):

Ausstattung: Shimano Ultegra (2004 - 3*9)
Vorbau: Syntace
Laufräder: Mavic Open Pro
Naben: Edco
Sattel: irgendeinen von Fizik
Sattelstütze: American Pro

Ist das was dabei, was man gleich austauschen sollte? Preis darf ich leider nicht verraten, da Endorfin Sponsor vom Racing Team ist und ich da schon etwas ggü. dem Normalpreis spare. Klar weiß ich, dass der Rahmen passen muss, der Rest kann immer noch getauscht werden, aber vielleicht weiß ja Erdi, tboy, Huge etc. was ganz Schlechtes/Gutes über ein Teil zu berichten.

Was mich etwas verwirrt hat: nach der Probefahrt fing der Typ von Endorfin noch mal wegen eines Titan-Rahmens mit Carbon-Hinterbau an. Diehaben sie wohl vor zwei Jahren in den USA besorgt, wohl fast alle für 3000 Euro verkauft und verkaufen jetzt die letzten für 1700 Euro mit den gleichen Komponenten wie oben beschrieben um das Lager zu räumen.
Was sind denn da die Vor- und Nachteile? Leichter wird es ja wohl nicht, bei einer Probefahrt habe ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können und das wären ja noch mal ein paar Euros mehr.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit 

René


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2005)

Auch wenn schon alle gesagt haben wie schön die gestrige Tour doch war, möchten ich mich auch nochmal bei unserem Guide Andreas und Euch bedanken   

Ne klasse Tour, es war alles dabei   Hat super viel Spass gemacht mit den Trikots zu fahren. Die Stimmung war gut und vor allem fand ich es klasse das mal wieder ein paar mehr als in den  letzten Monaten aus dem Hanau-Thread  zusammen gefahren sind   

Tolle Bilder sinds geworden.

Wie schon gesagt: Gut das der Pass noch geschlossen war   

Ich würd mal sagen: Auf ein Neues !   ​  


Neben den Jedermannstouren müssen wir aber noch unbedingt den Odenwald X [email protected], melde Dich sobald Du zurück bist *hechllechzschluckgier*   

Dieses WE läuft ja nicht besonders viel wie schon mal gepostet. Ist ja so gut wie alles ausgeflogen. Vielleicht fahr ich Morgen noch die Taunustour mit wissefux mit und leg dann ein bisschen GA ein, bis sich wieder alle zwecks gemeinsamer Touren eingefunden haben.

Ach so...noch was vergessen: Alle haben ne wirklich gute Leistung gezeigt   Vor allem Hut ab an Andreas, der sich für den AlpenX richtig gut fit gemacht hat und Erdi01 der nach all den Touren immer noch "frische Beine" verspürt.........und KillerN sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (6. Juni 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich muß auch ein großes Lob an unseren Guide Andreas aussprechen. Eine sehr schöne und auch durchaus anspruchsvolle Tour und dazu noch schöne Bilder.

Nach 125 km und 1775 hm hatte ich auch erstmal genug (besonders mein Hintern). Gut war, das wir die letzten 10 km ausgerollt sind. Dadurch habe ich nach der Tour noch nicht mal mehr einen Druck in den Oberschenkeln gespürt. Der morgigen Taunustour steht somit nichts im Wege.
@[email protected] wäre auch was für Dich gewesen. Aber das schreit eh nach einer 
Wiederholung.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## puls190 (6. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @puls190 ... silber in Large  Braucht noch ca. 14 Tage bis ich zum Prophet werde und Du vor mir niederkniehen darfst
> 
> Erdi01



Ja welches den , Silber Team oder das 2000er und mit welchem Dämpfer mit Fox Rp3 oder Spv oder hast du da keine Ausswahl ?
Wie willst du es aufbauen,  machst du alles selbst    

ICH WILL ALLES WISSEN


----------



## Hugo (6. Juni 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so, gestern endlich die blöde Prüfung geschrieben (CFA, falls das irgendjemanden was sagen sollte), ich kann endlich wieder was am Wochenende unternehmen, ohne dass ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss
> Wollte mich ja eigentlich der Odenwaldtruppe heute anschließen, war aber Samstag doch etwas länger feiern und so wurde das nichts.
> ...



wegen dem titanrahmen mit carbonhinterbau.
lass dir erstma von denen sagen wo denn die unterschiede sind(geometrie, gewicht) dann weisst dus ganz genau
allg. kann man aber davon ausgehn dass ein solcher rahmen n besseres dämpfungsverhalten hat, was wiederum auf langen turen nicht zu unterschätzen ist
das rad hört isch ganz solide an, ich würd nix ändern


----------



## Sakir (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich melde mich mal zurück ! ! !

vielen dank für die Besuche am Samstag, habe mich total gefreut.



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wäre auch was für Dich gewesen. Aber das schreit eh nach einer
> Wiederholung.


sofern es dann mit meinen Terminen etc, klappt gerne !

bis dann


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja welches den , Silber Team oder das 2000er und mit welchem Dämpfer mit Fox Rp3 oder Spv oder hast du da keine Ausswahl ?
> Wie willst du es aufbauen,  machst du alles selbst
> 
> ICH WILL ALLES WISSEN


eijeijei ... da will's aber einer genau wissen  

komplett silber, ist der Rahmen vom 2000der und auch mit SPV. Detlef hatt mich überzeugt nicht auf die 20mm Federweg am Heck zu verzichten. Wie gesangt "Normal" und "SL" unterscheidet sich nur durch Dämpfer und Leftys. Falls mir irgendwann stinkt mit dem Manitou kann ich den immer noch vertickern und downgraden auf 120mm mit nem RP3.

Ansonsten wird meine Carbon ELO gewartet und ich düse mit der frischen Lefty nach Eisennach. Aufbauen werd ichs selber als Tourenfully mit Teilen aus meim Fundus. Dabei zählt nur das Gewicht und Funktionalität. Bin noch am überlegen die XT Scheibe mit Stahlflex gegen ne Marta, oder gleich die Marta SL zu tauschen. Das wäre dann auch das einzige was nochmal richtig ein paar Gramm bringt. Die restlichen Komponenten sind schon mit die "leichtesten" ihrer Art und ziemlich ausgereizt. Beispiel gefällig, mein Sachs Plasma Schaltwerk ist mit knapp 200g genauso leicht wie ein aktuelles X.O. Ist ja schließlich der Urgroßvater  

Naja, ansonsten lass Dich überraschen und guggs Dir an wenns fertig ist, ein Grund mehr mit uns wieder auf Tour zu gehen.  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (6. Juni 2005)

gibt n neues X0 und das is leichter


----------



## Hugo (6. Juni 2005)

@all
gugt euch ma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



an, und sagt mir wen ihr da ganz vorne erkennt


----------



## tboy0709 (6. Juni 2005)

Was macht der König denn da    welche Distanz isser denn gefahren


----------



## Hugo (6. Juni 2005)

ich denk ma kurz...aber is schon krass oder...zumindest am start isser erster  
die ergebnisse sind noch nicht online...ich halt euch aufm laufenden  
so..werd mich dann umziehn und biken gehn...kommt jemand mit


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> so..werd mich dann umziehn und biken gehn...kommt jemand mit


 
leider zuspät gelesen und LOST war noch nicht um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> gibt n neues X0 und das is leichter


Wo? zeigen! selber getunt? 2006ser Modell?

Ich weis nur wo's NICHT ist ... auf der Sram Hompage, bei den weenies ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo? zeigen! selber getunt? 2006ser Modell?
> 
> Ich weis nur wo's NICHT ist ... auf der Sram Hompage, bei den weenies ...
> 
> Erdi01


eigentlich schnuppe  

... mich interessiert viel mehr, wenn an einer 5-Arm-Kurbel nur noch 3 Befestigungspunkte zu verwenden sind, weil ich die zwei Zwischenstücke verschlampt habe, die zwischen dem mittleren und den kleinem Ritzel anzubringen sind und in der Summe dann die 5 Befestigungspunkte ergeben, ist das dann immer noch stabil genung oder fliegt mir die Kurbel beim Antritt um die Ohren. An Stelle der Verbindungsstücke sollen einfach Abstandshalter geschraubt werden, die jedoch KEINE Verbindung zur Kurbelstern haben.

Hab Ihr das kappiert, was ich wissen will ... würd ichs lesen, wüßt ich nich was der will  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (6. Juni 2005)

@ERDI

DAS HÄLT BOMBENFEST


----------



## Hugo (6. Juni 2005)

@erdi
guggst du ma ins leichtbauforum, da gibts seit 6 wochen kein anderes thema mehr als 2006er sram modelle...halt stimmt nicht, die kompl. diskanlage mit unter 600gr. (vorne UND hinten) incl. aller kleinteile steht auch grad hoch im kurs.
mein sub100gr. umwerfer bleibt noch ne weile geheim

du hast doch so viele alte teile...nicht evtl. noch n sram 9.0umwerfer übrig?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @du hast doch so viele alte teile...nicht evtl. noch n sram 9.0umwerfer übrig?


Nö, da muß ich passen. Ist mir gar nicht so bewußt, dass die vor 3-4 Jahren schon Umwerfer im Programm hatten.

Also Leichtbauforum ... da gugg ich erst gar nicht rein ... da kommen mir nur noch mehr dumme (teure  ) Gedanken  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2005)

Kleiner Erinnerungshinweis. Wir haben einen Stammtisch nächste Woche:

Zum Stammtischeintrag gehts hier


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> du hast doch so viele alte teile...nicht evtl. noch n sram 9.0umwerfer übrig?


 
Bin ja recht neu in dem Geschäft, aber ist der X-Gen... nicht der aller erste Umwerfer von Sram überhaupt!!!?!??!?!?!

Ich hätte noch eine Quarz Umwerfer, für alle die es nicht wissen Quarz = Sachs, Sachs = von Sram gekauft!

Ach noch was 

Umwerfer = das Teil vorne was die Kette hin und her schafft!
Schaltwerk = das Teil hinten was ....!
Falls da vielleicht probleme auf gekommen sein könnten nach so langer Zeit in SA    <- hoffe du kannst das Vertragen 


Ciao


----------



## Hugo (7. Juni 2005)

rofl
@barracuda das hätt ichnciht von dir erwartet

habe zur zeit n 9.0 an meinem rad, will aber noch einen haben zum basteln.
bei beay hamse gerade keinen drin, aber wenn ihr ma goggle bemüht müsstet ihr n paar sachen finden...nene du...kennen die guten sram umwerfer nicht  

ich hoffe du kannst vertragen dass ich jetz einfach ma sagen muss:"du hast ja ga keinen schimmer" 

P.S.
sogar seracjoe kennt den umwerfer  
http://www.seracjoe.de/html/pannenstatistik_2001.HTM


----------



## puls190 (7. Juni 2005)

@Erdi 

ich glaube mit Silber hast du eine gute wahl getroffen aber ist es das Silber vom 2000er oder 4000er, den da ist wohl die Beschriftung anderst ?

@googel 
 Habe gerade gelesen das du heute an deine Grenzen gestossen bist was seid ihr den gefahren bestimmt wieder ein Höhenmeter Overkill  


PS: bin heute das erste mal in meinem Leben 1h un 30 minuten gelaufen danach wollte ich Mtb fahren war aber nach 40 Minuten platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi
> 
> ich glaube mit Silber hast du eine gute wahl getroffen aber ist es das Silber vom 2000er oder 4000er, den da ist wohl die Beschriftung anderst ?


hatt ich nicht schon erwähnt, dass es das silber vom 2000der ist   Das bei dem man die Schrift kaum lesen kann und sie lt. Detlef auch ablösen kann. Apro pos ablösen, da kommt mir so ein Gedanke mit Namensgebung (schiehl zu Lupo und Miss Marple   )

Ja und silber find ich auch sehr schön und zeitlos ... und ich seh den Dreck nich so dolle drauf  

Was findest Du schöner ... silberne oder schwarze Sattelstütze  komplett schwarze FSA Afterburner oder silberne Coda 701 oder silber polierte Syncros Kurbelganitur mit silbernen Kettenblättern  

Man(n) sind das Probleme  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (8. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @PS: bin heute das erste mal in meinem Leben 1h un 30 minuten gelaufen danach wollte ich Mtb fahren war aber nach 40 Minuten platt


 Moin allerseits

@[email protected] Wie ich registriere bleibst Du ja auch nicht untätig, Sehr gut 


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @googel Habe gerade gelesen das du heute an deine Grenzen gestossen bist was seid ihr den gefahren bestimmt wieder ein Höhenmeter Overkill


Na ja, war für mich schon eine recht kurze Tour aber eben mit hoher Belastung. Ich glaub so 22 km mit gut 900 hm in 2 Stunden und ein paar Minuten (2-6  ) sind wir gefahren. Wenn man bedenkt, daß der Schottenhalbmara bei 1050 Hm und 45 KM liegt...Uuups  
Da waren einige nette Rampen dabei und das Tempo war hoch. Die Rampen bin ich wohl am Anfang zu sehr mitgegangen, wo ich dann auch des öfteren Pulswerte hatte, die ich schon seit langem auf meinem Messer nicht mehr gesehen habe   Wenn ich so einen Mara beginnen würde, würd mir meine Ausdauer auch nix mehr nutzen. Mal schauen ob ich noch in Sachen "Quäl Dich Du Sau" was draufpacken kann. Hab dieses Jahr recht spät angefangen Höhenmeter zu fressen...

Wie ich sehe hast Du Dich zum Stammtisch eingetragen  

Was machst Du eigentlich am Sonntag ? Bei mir ist was ausgedehntes, gemütliches im GA1-Bereich angesagt. Mtb oder Renner....egal  _Oder haben gar noch andere Interesse_

@[email protected] Wegen der Namensbeschriftung meld ich auch mal Interesse an  Ich schau mal nach der geeigneten Schriftart. Weißt Du jetzt was das Euch gekostet hat ?

Und Tschüsssss


----------



## puls190 (8. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe hast Du Dich zum Stammtisch eingetragen
> 
> Was machst Du eigentlich am Sonntag ? Bei mir ist was ausgedehntes, gemütliches im GA1-Bereich angesagt. Mtb oder Renner....egal  _Oder haben gar noch andere Interesse_




Stammtisch musste mich leider austragen, klappt nicht, aber schön zu lesen das es dich gefreut hätte   

Sonntag kann ich leider jetzt noch nichts ausmachen wenn etwas geht melde ich mich


PS: du bist bei den Trikotbilder als Extrenmposer aufgefallen  


@Erdi  Erstmal bei dem SL Tread wird verdammt viel schei... geschrieben mein Schwager fährt das SL und ist begeister und der ist auch schon fast jedes Cannondale gefahren
So jetzt zu deiner Frage ich finde die Anbauteile  in Schwarz schöner


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi  Erstmal bei dem SL Tread wird verdammt viel schei... geschrieben mein Schwager fährt das SL und ist begeister und der ist auch schon fast jedes Cannondale gefahren
> So jetzt zu deiner Frage ich finde die Anbauteile  in Schwarz schöner


Och, die können da schreiben was sie wollen, mein Entschluß steht  
Ich finds ganz amüsant und misch ja auch mit  

schwarze Sattelstütze gefällt mir auch besser, bei der Kurbel weis ich es noch nicht. Vllt silberne Kurbel und schwarze Kettenblätter. Mal sehen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (8. Juni 2005)

silberner rahmen und silberne anbauteile sehn ungefähr so aus :kotz: 
hab noch ne xt kurbel...die 760er mit neuen kettenblättern...willst ham?(is zwar silber...aber scheint dir ja zu gefallen)


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> silberner rahmen und silberne anbauteile sehn ungefähr so aus :kotz:
> hab noch ne xt kurbel...die 760er mit neuen kettenblättern...willst ham?(is zwar silber...aber scheint dir ja zu gefallen)


Nö, THX. Hab ne schöne silberne Syncros. Is zur Zeit mein Favorit ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> silberner rahmen und silberne anbauteile sehn ungefähr so aus :kotz:
> hab noch ne xt kurbel...die 760er mit neuen kettenblättern...willst ham?(is zwar silber...aber scheint dir ja zu gefallen)


 
Hugo, schaff dir mal ne Türklingel an! Stand heute vor deinem Haus und wusste nicht wie ich auf mich auf merksam machen sollte?!?

Weil Handy ging auch nicht und die andere Nummer ist nicht mehr Vergeben! 

CU


----------



## Hugo (8. Juni 2005)

hö????
wie nicht mehr vergeben? haben die nummer seit ich glaub 30 oder 40 jahrn
wir haben ne türklingel, dazu musste aber zum hof rein...tor steht ja offen und dann bis ganz hinter laufen....rechts siehst du dann den offiziellen eingang, so mit treppenhaus etc.

da sind dann auch 3 klingeln, eine für meiner einer und konsorten, einma mieter(in der mitte) und ganz oben die verwandschaft.

wolltest dich davon überzeugen dass es n 9.0er umwerfer von sram gab/gibt, oder wie?  

wenn du ma wieder spinnen gehst, richt der manu ma bitte n schönen gruss aus.
will seit 2 monaten ma mitmachen aber kommt ständig was dazwischen, und obs nächste woche klappt...hhhmmm...ich glaub nach dem wochenende brauch ich erstma n paar tage meine (fahrradfreie) ruhe


----------



## Ippie (9. Juni 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

SteelManni, [email protected] Eure Trikots sind ab 17:00 Uhr beim Günter abholbereit

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hö????
> wie nicht mehr vergeben? haben die nummer seit ich glaub 30 oder 40 jahrn
> wir haben ne türklingel, dazu musste aber zum hof rein...tor steht ja offen und dann bis ganz hinter laufen....rechts siehst du dann den offiziellen eingang, so mit treppenhaus etc.
> 
> ...


 
nee, wollt mal die Lampe abhollen  
Jetzt wo ich weis wie es geht werd ich es das nächste mal einfach noch mal aus Probieren  Vielleicht bist du ja da.



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> SteelManni, [email protected] Eure Trikots sind ab 17:00 Uhr beim Günter abholbereit


 
besten Danke, da werd ich gleich mal hin müßen  

Ciao


----------



## Lupo (9. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @[email protected] Wegen der Namensbeschriftung meld ich auch mal Interesse an  Ich schau mal nach der geeigneten Schriftart. Weißt Du jetzt was das Euch gekostet hat ?
> 
> Und Tschüsssss





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Apro pos ablösen, da kommt mir so ein Gedanke mit Namensgebung (schiehl zu Lupo und Miss Marple   )



einen satz mit 6 namen in der grösse wie ichs draufhab krieg ich für 5. geht in den farben silber, schwarz, weiss, rot, gelb, blau, grün aber fragt jetzt bloss net nachm genauen farbton  ich müsste halt nur den schrifttyp wissen, wobei z.b. die schrift auf den shirts (VAG rounded) sich wegen der "runden" ecken besonders eignet weil einfach zu verarbeiten und keine spitzen ecken die sich ablösen können. wenn noch mehr interesse daran haben mach ich das gern, am besten per e-mail an mich und möglichst bald, damit ich nicht wegen jedem extra da hin muss.  

wolfgang


----------



## Hugo (9. Juni 2005)

...3...


----------



## Hugo (9. Juni 2005)

...2...


----------



## Hugo (9. Juni 2005)

...1

MEINS

poste nummer 5000

das soll uns erstma einer nachmachen

@barracuda
iregend jemand ist normal immer zu Hause, ich werd denen bescheid sagen dass irgendwann mal irgendjemand kommt der ne lampe haben will  

kommst du auf den stammtisch? wenn ja dann bring ich sie da mit


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ...1
> 
> MEINS
> 
> ...


 
Geier,

denke ich komm zum Stammtisch, muß nur noch meine Gattin fragenso Form halber!

@Lupo, email!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> einen satz mit 6 namen in der grösse wie ichs draufhab krieg ich für 5. geht in den farben silber, schwarz, weiss, rot, gelb, blau, grün aber fragt jetzt bloss net nachm genauen farbton  ich müsste halt nur den schrifttyp wissen, wobei z.b. die schrift auf den shirts (VAG rounded) sich wegen der "runden" ecken besonders eignet weil einfach zu verarbeiten und keine spitzen ecken die sich ablösen können. wenn noch mehr interesse daran haben mach ich das gern, am besten per e-mail an mich und möglichst bald, damit ich nicht wegen jedem extra da hin muss.
> 
> wolfgang


haben will  

Muß aber erst noch auf mein Rahmen warten um zu sehen wie's aussieht. Größe Farbe Schrift wohin und überhaupt ...   

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (9. Juni 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> SteelManni, [email protected] Eure Trikots sind ab 17:00 Uhr beim Günter abholbereit
> Gruß
> Volker



Danke Ippie und auch Danke an Sakir!  

Da werd ich heut gleich mal zum Günter düsen   

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Ippie (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt hab ich die Sch....!    

Mein Stevens hat einen Rahmenbruch! Nix Sattel quietscht, sondern Aluminium knarzt  Gut, daß ich das stück noch keine 2 Jahre habe. Ich hoffe auf Garantie.
Das heißt Günter muß und will mir was zusammen zaubern. 
Mit den Trikots abholen verschiebt mal auf morgen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich heute noch nach GK komme. 

[email protected] kein Problem. Ich werde halt mit was anderem antreten müssen.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. Juni 2005)

Am Samstag macht Günter mal wieder einen Biketreff!!

14:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Großkrotzenburg!!!

SteelManni, Floty und meiner einer wollen da starten  

Google du auch oder?

Und noch viel mehr ................

CU

Ippie komm in die Puschen   erst Appetit machen  und dan die Mahlzeit nicht anrichten wollen?!?!?   

NaJa so isser halt der FREI gerichter


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Stevens hat einen Rahmenbruch! Volker


Is doch gut ... Dir is nix passiert und es gibt nen neuen Rahmen auf Kosten von Stevens ... was will man mehr  

Erdi01


----------



## brötchenholer (9. Juni 2005)

@ Ippie:

ist doch gar nicht sooo schlecht, somit hat sich das problem mit den lagern der hr-dämpfung ja gleich miterledigt


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2005)

Und gleich nochmal was OT ...

auf zur Eisdielenvergleichstour ... leider nur Rennradler zugelassen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Google du auch oder?


 Eigentlich wollt ich ja schon. Aber ich hab die Woche kurzfristig umdisponiert und weiß jetzt noch nicht so genau ob ich fahren will und kann  Lasst Euch überraschen   

@[email protected] Falls es noch ein Garantiefall ist, schon mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum nietennagelneuen Rahmen den Du bekommen wirst   Nimm die Gelegenheit wahr und schau Dich nach einem noch besseren Stevensrahmen um und biete Stevens an, daß Du die Kostendifferenz des ausgesuchten Rahmens hinsichtlich Einkaufspreises für Händler gerne drauflegst.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist, daß Du das 24 h Rennen mit einem ungewohnten Bike fahren mußt.

@[email protected] Eisdielenvergleichstour hört sich gut an. Könnte sogar was werden, weil ich an diesem WE auch nur Sonntags kann. Wenn bis dahin Yakko seinen Renner hat, wäre das für Ihn natürlich mal gleich die geeignete Jungfernfahrt  Ich bleib am Ball


----------



## Ippie (10. Juni 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das mit dem Garantiefall wird wohl so sein. 

Glücklicher bin ich ja über Bike-Aktivs Günter's Flexibilität, Sponntanität und Hilfsbereitschaft. Danke Günter!  Da hat er mir gestern noch schnell ein Fusion zusammen gezaubert. Und Balduinstein ist damit auch gerettet. Ich werde halt in nächster Zeit mit einem Fusion unterwegs sein, bis Stevens reagiert. Das Fahrgefühl ist natürlich ganz anders und da werde ich mich wohl daran gewöhnen müssen. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (10. Juni 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> das mit dem Garantiefall wird wohl so sein.
> 
> ...


aha  hat er dich jetz auch angefixt  pass nur auf, das ding macht irgendwie süchtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (10. Juni 2005)

wenn das so weiter geht werden tboy und ich bald ausgeschlossen aus dem thread der dann nicht mehr "touren rund um hanau" heisst sondern "fusion-biker rund um hanau"  

und wie n stevens is gerissen?!?! ich dachte nur rotwild würd kaputt gehn  
@ balduinsteiner
wann reisst ihr alle an?
habt ihr alles mit was man braucht? wir sind mit 10 leuten dort, und es scheint so als wär alles vorhanden, also wenns was braucht lassts mich wissen


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Juni 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> das mit dem Garantiefall wird wohl so sein.
> 
> ...


 
Erst mal Danke dafür das du die Trikots gestern noch zu Günter gebracht hast  

O-Ton "Ich werde halt in nächster Zeit mit einem Fusion unterwegs sein" hört sich irgend wie negativ an  

"Das Fahrgefühl ist natürlich ganz anders" besser  

Und die neue Farbgebung mit dem blau weis ist auch stark bei Fusion und der Service mit Günter und seinem Arbeitsgeber ist doch   das Rad kommt aus Hessen und nicht aus Fischkoppland.
So Ippie jetzt sitzt die Nadel   und Lupo, Steelmanni und ect. werden bestimmt noch etwas dran rum spielen  

Ciao


----------



## KillerN (10. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind mit 10 leuten dort, und es scheint so als wär alles vorhanden, also wenns was braucht lassts mich wissen



Soll das heißen euer Team startet dort auch   
Aber ihr fahrt da hoffentlich in euren Trikots nett und nett in den Hanau Trikots ?! (darin starten wir ja scho)


----------



## Google (10. Juni 2005)

@Balduinsteiner die unseren Thread prä[email protected] Falls wir nix mehr von einander hören wünsch ich Euch schon mal viel Erfolg    

Haut die anderen in den Sack !!!​
So, muß leider wieder in ne Laberrunde...


----------



## Hugo (10. Juni 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen euer Team startet dort auch
> Aber ihr fahrt da hoffentlich in euren Trikots nett und nett in den Hanau Trikots ?! (darin starten wir ja scho)



logisch starten wir in unseren trikots!!!!
abgfesehn davon hab ich kein hanau-trikot, also wie soll ich damit an den start gehn.
und ja WIR starten da auch, der start is bereits seit 6 monaten beschlossene sache
und unser team is verdammt stark...wies aussieht bin ich der schwächste fahrer in unserm 5er


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das so weiter geht werden tboy und ich bald ausgeschlossen aus dem thread der dann nicht mehr "touren rund um hanau" heisst sondern "fusion-biker rund um hanau"


hihi ... ich werd auch schon als Fischkopp beschimpft  

Ein Fusion-Rudel um uns rum  Meist aber nur 2 vllt 3. Einige sind in Ihrem Hahnenkamm-Gehege gefangen und kommen da sowieso nicht raus  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige sind in Ihrem Hahnenkamm-Gehege gefangen und kommen da sowieso nicht raus  Erdi01


Stimmt. Für mich schwer nachvollziehbar, weil genau das für mich ein wichtiger Punkt im Radsport ist..mit dem Bike viel landschaftlich Schönes erkunden zu können und hin und wieder mal ganz neues Terrain unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Was sagt die betroffene Fraktion dazu ?


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo hier nochmal ein fast   entgültiger Aufruf zum Stammtisch. Ich bitte doch nochmals alle die sicher oder fast sicher wissen das Sie kommen sich noch ein zu tragen da ich den Tisch am WE schon mal reservieren will und dann natürlich wissen muß für wie viele ca. Ich kann ja dann ein zwei drei Plätze merh bestellen is ja nicht schlimm.


----------



## SteelManni (10. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Für mich schwer nachvollziehbar, weil genau das für mich ein wichtiger Punkt im Radsport ist..mit dem Bike viel landschaftlich Schönes erkunden zu können und hin und wieder mal ganz neues Terrain unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
> 
> Was sagt die betroffene Fraktion dazu ?



Find ich gut das IHR uns so gut kennt, und soweit in der weiten Welt mit Euren Bikes rumkommt. 

Die heissesten Spots findet Ihr auch alle alleine!  

Davon kann ich nur träumen, da ich ja nur den Hahnenkamm kenn! 

Den Stammtisch am Do. krieg ich leider nicht geregelt. 

Einmal Fusion, immer Fusion!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (10. Juni 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich gut das IHR uns so gut kennt, und soweit in der weiten Welt mit Euren Bikes rumkommt.
> 
> Die heissesten Spots findet Ihr auch alle alleine!
> 
> Davon kann ich nur träumen, da ich ja nur den Hahnenkamm kenn!


  Ok...Ok...ich werd mein Interesse zügeln können. Für mich stellte sich eben die Frage weil ich, seit dem ich im hier im Thread bin, Dich z.B. nur immer auf ne Spessarttour mal antreff, obwohl  es zig andere Tourangebote gab und gibt.

Und jetzt wieder Friede  Bis zur nächsten Tour......Im Spessart


----------



## puls190 (11. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt wieder Friede



Feigling ein wenig Action wär cool gewesen für unbeteiligte Mitleser 


Mein Scott Genius hatte einen Riss an der Schwinge wurde in 3Tagen kostenlos erneuert Respekt Scott


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Scott Genius hatte einen Riss an der Schwinge wurde in 3Tagen kostenlos erneuert Respekt Scott


wäre doch ne gute Gelegenheit gewesen auf ein Prophet zu wechseln  

Nébenbei in Balduinstein hatte ich Gelegenheit ein Prohet SL live zu sehen und überhaupt hatte ich den Eindruck jedes dritte Bike war von CD  

Und Balduinsteiner ... wo seid Ihr gelandet? ... ich bin ERSTER ... Zuhause  

Die Rückfahrt mim Renner lief prima. Knappe halbe Stunde schneller gewesen. Guter Schnitt und die 13% in Idstein locker im Wiegetritt hoch. Dachte noch ist das alles was mir Idstein entgegen zu setzen hatt und im Rhein-Main-Gebiet endlich warm  

So nach 36 Stunden auf den Beinen freue ich mich auf die Dusche und auf mein Bett. Gut Nächte.

So jetzt seid Ihr drann ...

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (12. Juni 2005)

Balduinstein    was war das für eine Tour hab mir mal den Ort im Net angesehen sieht toll aus

Wie lange fährt man da hin mit dem Renner oder mit Mtb


----------



## KillerN (12. Juni 2005)

So ich bin jetzt wohl der erste Balduinteilnehmer der Berichtet.

Also von 22 gestarteten Teams sind wir 9. geworden (Fass Bier gabs   )

108 Runden (4km 100hm).

Alle sind gut durchgekommen, keine defekte oder Unfälle. 

Ich werde jetzt aber Pennen gehen, ich werde dann morgen einen längeren Bericht schreiben.

Gute Nacht

Jens


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Für mich schwer nachvollziehbar, weil genau das für mich ein wichtiger Punkt im Radsport ist..mit dem Bike viel landschaftlich Schönes erkunden zu können und hin und wieder mal ganz neues Terrain unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
> 
> Was sagt die betroffene Fraktion dazu ?


 

Warum in die Ferne schweifen wo das gute doch so nahe ist  

Seh keinen Sinn darin Stunden lang mit dem Auto durch die Gegend zu gondeln und dann doch wieder nur Berg auf und Berg ab zu fahren16.7.200  

Weil von der Gegend sehe ich Berg ab e nichts  


Freu mich schon auf den Bericht der 24h Fahrer, für alle die es auch mal versuchen wollen am [font=Times, Serif]*16. Juli 2005 findet in Külsheim *ein 12 h Race statt. [/font]
[font=Times, Serif][/font] 
[font=Times, Serif]http://www.12stundenrennen.de/[/font]
[font=Times, Serif][/font] 
[font=Times, Serif]Ein paar Threadis sind auch da   Sie verlassen aus nahmsweise mal Ihren Spessart.[/font]
[font=Times, Serif][/font] 
[font=Times, Serif]Bis mosche[/font]


----------



## Google (13. Juni 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Also von 22 gestarteten Teams sind wir 9. geworden (Fass Bier gabs   )
> 
> 108 Runden (4km 100hm).
> 
> Alle sind gut durchgekommen, keine defekte oder Unfälle.


Das hört sich ja Suuper an. Auf Eure Berichte bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (13. Juni 2005)

Soooo, bin schneller ausgeschlafen als ich dachte (9 Std haben gereicht   )

So ich versuche mal einen guten Bericht zu schreiben:

Der Start wurde im Le Manc verfahren vollzogen und ich rannte für unser Team wie verrückt drauf los, schnappte mir das Bike, klickte mich ein und weg ... In den ersten 2/3km war ich ja noch auf Platz 2   

Der Wechsel erfolgte über einer Klettband in einer Wechselzone, dass ganze verlief eigentlich immer reibungslos und recht schnell. 

Am Anfang haben wir alle noch schnelle Zeiten im 12er Bereich abgespuhlt, was man aber spätestens in der Nacht nicht mehr erbringen konnte. Die Nacht war wohl das Spannendste, die Abfahrt war recht heikel und musste schnell gefahren werden, wollte man nicht eingeholt werden. In den Serpentienen, die der Streckenverlauf zu bieten hatte, konnte man dann gut beobachten was von unten kommt bzw. oben rumfährt. 

Nach meiner Nachtfahrt bin ich dann um 4 Uhr gestartet also eine Zeit in der die Sonne aufging, was sich zu meinem Glück herrausstellte. Ich war für 3 Runden angesetzt und hatte nach der 2ten kein Licht mehr (Akku leer). Zum Glück war die Sonne inzwischen so weit aufgegangen das ich auch die tief im Wald liegende Abfahrt gerade so noch meistern konnte ohne wirklich stark bremsen zu müssen.

Ab 6/7 Uhr waren dann auch die meißten wieder wach und "Fit", ich selbst habe nur nen kleines Nickerchen gemacht. Gegessen wurde mal mehr mal weniger, wobei die meißten wohl am ersten Tag mehr zu sich genommen haben. Ich selbst habe am ersten Tag mehrmals Nudeln,Schokolande,Kuchen,Brötchen&Riegel  gegessen. Am Zweiten Tag dann nur noch Riegel & mal nen Stück Schokolade.

Meine Einsätze waren nach der kurzen Nacht schneller als ich dachte.

Meine letzten beiden Fahrten bin ich dann in schnellen 12 minuten pro Runde gerasst.

Leider war ein Team eine Runde vor uns, ich nahm an es wäre gleich auf und gab auf der letzten Runde nochmal alles. Zwar überholte ich 3 Teamfahrer, aber das Team mit Endplatzierung 8 war nicht mehr dabei.

Alles in allem ein sehr anstrengendes Rennen bei dem ich oft im Race Einsatz an die Grenzen gegangen bin. 

Harte Momente waren, wenn ein Fahrer unten in die Serpentienen rein ist (konnte man sehen während man sicher weiter hoch gekämpft hat)  und er immer schneller näher kam. Ich habe dann alles gegeben, aber man fährt ja meißt schon Anschlag und konnte nur noch minimal die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen.

Bester Moment im Rennen war wohl, als ich mit einem Schlag ne ganze Gruppe von 7 Fahrern überholt und hinter mir gelassen habe. Die hatten sich in den Serpentienen verausgabt und auf den letzten langgezogenen Geraden (bergauf) keine Power mehr.  

Besonderes Lob gilt natürlich der Martina, die rund um die Uhr für uns gesorgt hat.

Zum Veranstalter:

Man hat gemerkt da es ihr 2tes 24h Rennen war, kleine Sachen hätte man verbessern können, waren aber im Großen und Ganzen zu frieden. Die Leistung für 30 Euro war wirklich super ! Finischer Biere, Frühstück, 2 warme mahlzeiten, Wasser, Riegel, Kuchen, T-shirt waren alles inklusive !

Unsere Nachrechnungen haben ergeben, das auch in der Nacht keine Runde übersehen und alles richtig mitgezäht wurde   

Negativ war, das es nur ein Scheisshaus gab und natürlich ständig besetzt war. 

Zu gut erletzt noch ein Lob an unseren Erdi, der immer für Bilder bereit war und auch in der Nacht noch an meiner Lichtanlage geholfen hat   

Sooo ich hoffe die anderen ergänzen dann all das was ich vergessen oder ausglassen habe.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. Juni 2005)

KillerN


----------



## mischuwi (13. Juni 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Leider war ein Team eine Runde vor uns, ich nahm an es wäre gleich auf und gab auf der letzten Runde nochmal alles. Zwar überholte ich 3 Teamfahrer, aber das Team mit Endplatzierung 8 war nicht mehr dabei.



 Uns hatte am Sonntag Mittag halt irgendwie der Ehrgeiz gepackt und wir haben dann zu dritt (die drei, die sich noch am stärksten fühlten) im Ein-Runden-Wechsel 11er und 12ern Runden 'in die Wiese gestampft'. Den 8. Platz wollten wir halt unbedingt halten, nachdem ich ihn in furioser Aufholjagd (tschuldigung für meine 'abfällige Bemerkung', Lupo   ) erobert hatte.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Zu gut erletzt noch ein Lob an unseren Erdi, der immer für Bilder bereit war und auch in der Nacht noch an meiner Lichtanlage geholfen hat
> Jens


Ja, sehr schöner Bericht und prima Leistung vom TrH-Team. Komm mir beim lesen gerade so vor als wäre ich dabei gewesen  

Und nichts zu danken, an schlafen war bei dem Trubel sowieso nicht zu denken, nur mal ein paar Minuten geruht. Mit den Bildern is auch so ne Sache im dunklen Wald erkennt man die Leute so schlecht. Erst recht wenn einer mit so nem Lupine-Brenner ankommt. Da heist es dann   aufsetzen. Ich glaub ich hab wenigstens die Rücken noch erwischt und somit die Trikots ins rechte Licht gerückt.

Auch wenn der ein oder andere mich gern überredet hätte mal seine Schicht zu übernehmen hab ich mich schön rausgehalten. Ich fahr keine Maras und erst recht keine Rennen  Wäre höchstens eingesprungen wenn was passiert wäre. Is aber nicht, gut so  Aber das man mir nicht Faulheit nachsagen kann, bin ich wenigstens mim Renner quer durch den Taunus nach Balduinstein geradelt. Schön abseits der Hauptstraßen, tolle Gegenden gesehen  und so auch auf knapp 200 KM und 1800HM binnen 36 Std. gekommen 

Auch von mir nochmal Lob an Miss Marpel die wirklich jederzeit bereit stand. Hoffe bist mittlerweile wieder gut ausgeschlafen.

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo @Erdie01, @all,

von gut ausgeschlafen kann zwar noch keine Rede sein aber ich hab bestimmt ein paar Lachfältchen mehr bekommen   weil in unserem Team immer eine gute Stimmung war und wir alle trotz beginnender Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit unsere gute Laune nicht verloren haben  . Bemerkenswert finde ich, dass wir das Rennen ohne irgendwelche Defekte, Wechselpannen usw. gefahren sind und es keine Stürze oder Verletzungen gab.
Die Bilder, (Erdie01 auch, oder besonders deine)sind größtenteils toll geworden  und geben einen guten Querschnitt vom Renngeschehen und dem "Leben hinter den Kulissen"   . Bitte drängt den Lupo nicht allzusehr die Bilder hochzuladen, denn der Job geht vor.
So muss jetzt Mittagessen kochen (was gibts wohl  , ja genau die unerschöpflichen Nudelvorräte müssen aufgebraucht werden  ), außerdem muß wieder Augencreme aufgetragen werden(was Schlafentzug so alles anrichten kann  
Gruß Martina


----------



## Hugo (13. Juni 2005)

so dann komm ma ich.

also erstma dickes loob an das zweite IBC DIMB Team, den 8 platz habt ihr mit ner dame im Team(die aber ihrerseits schneller war als viele herren) und immerhin nem Gabelbruch ereicht...das hätte auch anders ausgehn können...isses aber nicht  
die jungs vom TrH team warn natürlich auch nicht schlecht und lupo hat mich sogar ma ne ganze runde auf distanz gehalten  (hat er wohl ga nicht gemerkt)

aus meiner sicht lief das rennen ungefähr so...also wolfgang is gestartet wie ein wilder und war der erste der beim "le mans" start aufm bike in die strecke ging, dicht gefolgt von nem Studenten der Fh Darmstadt...natürlich maschinenbauer, was im späteren verlauf noch für nen zweikampf der andern art sorgte  
haben dann der reihe nach gewechselt und ich war so gegen 4 uhr das erste ma dran...der durchhschnittspuls auf der zweiten runde war bei 180, der maximalpuls jenseits von 190 und ich hab mich gefühlt wie man sich schlimmer nicht fühlen konnte.
der zweite turn lief dann zieml. gut und ich bin das erste ma ne gute 10er zeit gefahrn.
der dritte turn dann war in der nacht, mit meiner "funzel" kein problem und auch gut zeit gut gemacht...hab jetz den spitznamen "nachtfahrer" erhalten weil ich in den nachtturns meine schnellsten runden gefahrn bin(NEIN! ich habe nicht heiml. abgekürzt)
abgesehn von nem kettenklemmer der mich rund ne minute gekostet hat lief dann eigentlich alles rund.
in meinem 6 turn hab ich die TrH-Truppe gleich zwei mal überrundet, erst lupo und dann mafels...bei der gelegenheit hab ich mich ihm gleich nochma vorgestellt weil wir kannten uns bislang noch nicht  
der siebte tunr war dann mein letzter, es war zwar geplant dass ich die schlussrunde machen sollte aber das hab ich dann michi machen lassen der in der nacht einma aussetzen musste wegen magenproblemen, um so den rundenstand wieder aus zu gleichen.
die strecke fand ich wahnsinnig cool, am anfang hat mich zwar das geschaukel genervt, vor allem auf dem gemähten wiesenstück, aber als man dann angefangen hat da sehr viel zeit gut zu machen auf andere fahrer hats mir gefallen.
die serpentinen warn göttlich, man konnte genau sehn wie weit die konkurenz weg war, und zwar in beide richtungen, ausserdem wars hervorragend um die konkurenz auf die plätze zu verweisen...am anfang der ersten serpentine gleich die enge linie gewählt und in nem dicken gang vorbei gegangen hat einige gegner mürbe gemacht und sie habens abreissen lassen  
der downhill war einfach nur klasse, das letzte stück konnte man prima von oben bis unten mit blockiertem hinterrad runterheizen, bischen dreck schleudern und spass haben ohne zeit zu verlieren  

also ich würd sagen super rennen....achso...ja...haben gewonnen


----------



## mischuwi (13. Juni 2005)

Noch mehr Rennberichte und erste Fotos gibts hier!


----------



## Lupo (13. Juni 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> (tschuldigung für meine 'abfällige Bemerkung', Lupo   )


is schon ok, ich weiss ja wies gemeint war   und als du in der wechselzone immer zu mir gesagt hast ich soll mich net so beeilen hab ich mich ja schliesslich auch dran gehalten


----------



## ratte (13. Juni 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Leider war ein Team eine Runde vor uns, ich nahm an es wäre gleich auf und gab auf der letzten Runde nochmal alles. Zwar überholte ich 3 Teamfahrer, aber das Team mit Endplatzierung 8 war nicht mehr dabei.


Bist Du die Finalrunde gefahren?
Dann hättest Du Dich auf dem Zielanstieg nur mal umdrehen müssen, dann hättest Du den entsprechenden Fahrer -äh, Fahrerin- gesehen.  Hat nicht ganz gelangt.
Aber bei der Schlagzahl, die die Jungs vorgelegt haben, als wir gesehen haben, dass nur ihr rundengleich seid, brauchte ich "nur" Zeit halten. 

Großen Respekt und herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an euer Team.  

Grüße,
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2005)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder von Balduinstein hochgeladen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (14. Juni 2005)

Moin moin allerseits,

@24 [email protected] Danke für Eure Berichte. Klasse Leistung mit dem 9.ten Platz. Ihr dürft die Trikots weiterhin tragen 

Die Bilder kann ich mir von hier leider nicht anschauen..Bekloppte Firewall ! Und die Smilies gehen auch nicht. :-(

Jedenfalls habt Ihr meinen vollen Respekt für Eure Leistung.

@ Wochenende @ Was liegt denn zum Wochenende so bei Euch an ? Es soll ja wieder extremst warm werden. Leider geht bei mir nur was am Sonntag weil ich Samstags Dienst schieben muß. Ich glaub ich muß mich beim Angelverein mal langsam passiv melden....


----------



## maixle (14. Juni 2005)

Gudde,

@24h: Also beiden Teams natürlich meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu den erreichten Platzierungen. Da ich letztes Jahr einen 24h-Teamlauf absolviert habe, weiss ich wie grausam sowas sein kann  ...also, meine allergrössten Respekt.

@Wochenende, Google: Sundach hört sich auch für mich gar nicht schlecht an. Vorausgesetzt Du willst mit so ner lahmen und alten Krücke wie mir durch die Gegend fahren  . Werde das mal daheim abklären und am Do. bescheid geben.

@tboy: Wie lief Bruchköbel? Gib mal einen kurzen Rennbericht ab...bin schon ganz gespannt. Achja, auch nochmal vielen Dank fürs Organisieren des Stammtischs.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, alles weitere beim Stammtisch am Donnerstag. 

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. Juni 2005)

*24h*

@Sakir, In meiner PDF mit den Tipps für 24 h Veranstalltungen hat noch was gefehlt!!!
Die Betreuerinnen müßen mit einem Straussblumen belohnt werden!!!


@Erdi, schöne Fotos, besonders das mit dem deutschen Schilderwahn  

*WE*

Dachte die RR Fraktion würde es erwähnen am So. ist die 18. Obernauer Germanentour
RTF mit 151km, 114km, 72km und 45km
63743 Aschaffenburg-Obernau / Mehrzweckhalle
http://www.rsv-obernau.de

Ich denke ich werde da so gegen 7:30 Uhr losfahren!

*Stammtisch*

Hugo du bist mit fahren wieder dran  

*AF Mittwochstour*

Meine Kollegen und ich fahren Mittwochs immer um 17:00 Uhr MTB
Start ist der Applied Films Parkplatz Siemensstrasse 100 hinter dem ALDI in Alzenau.

CU


----------



## mat2u (14. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> *24h*
> Meine Kollegen und ich fahren Mittwochs immer um 17:00 Uhr MTB
> Start ist der Applied Films Parkplatz Siemensstrasse 100 hinter dem ALDI in Alzenau.
> 
> CU



na das ist aber interessant, wohin und wie lange führt euch denn die Tour? Kwi-Shan (Christian) und und arbeiten auch im Industriegebiet Alzenau Nord.
Wobei 17 Uhr am Mittwoch noch grenzwärtig früh für uns ist.
Wir würden den Fusionbike Schnitt auch nach unten drücken   

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. Juni 2005)

mat2u schrieb:
			
		

> na das ist aber interessant, wohin und wie lange führt euch denn die Tour? Kwi-Shan (Christian) und und arbeiten auch im Industriegebiet Alzenau Nord.
> Wobei 17 Uhr am Mittwoch noch grenzwärtig früh für uns ist.
> Wir würden den Fusionbike Schnitt auch nach unten drücken
> 
> ...


 
Die Touren gehen von Buchberg bis Steinbachschlucht und alles was dazwischen liegt im Spessart! Bei AF sind es nur 2 Fusions aber wir können Singulus noch mit Einladen  

Wenn ihr mal mitkommen wollt sagt mir Bescheid wir können euch ja auch irgend wo aufgabeln!
Die Geschwindigkeit und Strecke ist ab mittel hoch zu bewerten!

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> [Dachte die RR Fraktion würde es erwähnen am So. ist die 18. Obernauer Germanentour
> RTF mit 151km, 114km, 72km und 45km
> 63743 Aschaffenburg-Obernau / Mehrzweckhalle
> http://www.rsv-obernau.de
> ...


hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm, bzw. noch gar nicht nach aktuellen RTFs geschaut, ABER hab mich eh schon entschieden und erinnere noch mal an mein Post von vor ein paar Tagen ...


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gleich nochmal was OT ...
> 
> auf zur Eisdielenvergleichstour ... leider nur Rennradler zugelassen
> 
> Erdi01


sind glaub 4 oder 5 bis lang die auf Vergleichsfahrt gehen. Bei den angesagten Temperaturen passt das wie die Faust aufs Auge  

Also wer Lust hat ... werd den ganauen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit posten, sobald der festgelegt ist.

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (14. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Touren gehen von Buchberg bis Steinbachschlucht und alles was dazwischen liegt im Spessart! Bei AF sind es nur 2 Fusions aber wir können Singulus noch mit Einladen
> 
> Wenn ihr mal mitkommen wollt sagt mir Bescheid wir können euch ja auch irgend wo aufgabeln!
> Die Geschwindigkeit und Strecke ist ab mittel hoch zu bewerten!
> ...



@barracuda, also wir (Singulus) starten morgen um 17Uhr in Richtung
Steinbacher Schlucht!
Allerdings mit "gemässigtem" Tempo!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Hugo (14. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hugo du bist mit fahren wieder dran



ja is okay.
wann und wo soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## Lupo (14. Juni 2005)

so,hab auch nochn paar bilder  vom rennen hochgschoben  

wolfgang


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ja is okay.
> wann und wo soll ich dich mitnehmen?


 
Wo, Wasserturm Kahl! 
Wann willst du den Los, ich bin dan kurz danach am Wasserturm. Ruf mich Einfach an wenn du los fährst! Sag mir aber vor her den Zeitrahmen!

Ciao


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2005)

@[email protected] Wie Du ja schon registriert hast, bin ich zu 99 % bei der Eisdielenvergleichstour dabei...Optimal: Super Wetter Eis fressen und gleichzeitig durch Radeln die kalorien wieder abbauen.

@[email protected] Nur mal so interessehalber...Fährt eigentlich jemand am Samstag die offizielle Streckenbesichtigung von Frammerbach mit ??

@[email protected] Wir fahren sicherlich noch mal ne Tour. Dieses Jahr fahren wir noch einige Jeddermanstouren....Dieses WE ist das letzte vor Frammersbach und ich wollt zwar ne recht moderate aber lange Tour fahren. Deshalb hab ich mich für die Rennerrunde entschieden.


----------



## Ippie (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt kann ich mich auch mal melden nach zweitägigem DSL Ausfall (Sche.. Telekom) und Ankunft meines Ami-Bruders. 

Zum 24h Rennen ist ja das meiste schon erzählt und langsam bin ich auch wieder ausgeschlafen. 
Ich wollte nur meine ersten Eindrücke vom Fusion wiedergeben. Als wir am Freitag in Balduinstein ankamen, sind wir erst einmal die Strecke abgefahren und ich saß das erste mal auf dem Nobel-Hobel. Nach reichlichem verschalten (Stevens fährt invers), reichlich Adrenalin bei der steilen Abfahrt (hoffentlich komme ich heil runter und wie sind die Reifen) und ungewohnter stark verzögerten Scheibenbremse (rein Digital 0 und 1 Schaltung), dachte ich, so brauchst du erst garnicht starten. 
Nachdem Lupo mir nach der Einführungsrunde die Bremshebel etwas Richtung Lenker verstellt hatte, ich die Gabel ein bißchen weiter hoch gestellt hatte, war es erheblich besser. Und nach der zweiten Runde fühlte ich mich schon richtig wohl auf den Fusion und mit der Schaltung hatte ich doch weniger Probleme, als die erste Runde hätte vermuten konnte.  Und so konnte ich mit gutem Gefühl am nächsten Tag starten. 
Beim Start (ich startete als dritter) war ich unglaublich nervös und aufgeregt. Klappt der Wechsel, was erwartet dich, etc. und das hielt fast die ganze erste Runde an. Mit jeder Runde wurde ich sicherer auf dem Fusion und dadurch wurden auch die Rundenzeiten besser. Selbst in der Nacht wurde ich nicht langsamer. Die Streckenführung war bekannt und ich kannte die Kurven und die Dunkelheit war kein Problem (eher die Temperatur, besonders in der ersten Runde). Mir hat es in der Nacht am meisten Spaß gemacht zu fahren.  Vielleicht nochmal ein extrakick ein Rennen im dunkeln zu fahren, weil ich viele Mitstreiter einholen konnte und ich selbst nicht überholt wurde. 
Mir hat es alles sehr gut gefallen und möchte mich auch bei der Rundum Betreuung und Versorgung von Miss Marple bedanken und bei den anderen zwei Damen natürlich auch. Ich denke, daß wir das nächstes Jahr wiederholen. Ich glaube auch, das wir nichts mehr hätten verbessern können, was den Wechsel und den Ablauf betrifft. Alles im allem ein tolles Event.

Die Trikotes sind optisch super angekommen und das Material und die Ausführung  /Schnitt sind wirklich gut. Es wird auch schon nach Fan-Trikots verlangt, wie auch von meiner Chefin

Am WE bekomme ich mein Stevens zurück. Diesmal mit einem weiß/schwarzen Rahmen (F9 Race 2003). Und ein paar Modifikationen. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Brainingman (15. Juni 2005)

Tach Zusammen, 

auch wenn das 24h - Rennen nun schon fast kein Thema mehr hier ist, so wollte ich doch auch nochmal nen kurzen Glückwunsch hier einwerfen an alle Finisher! 

Eure Trikots (RuH) sind mir tatsächlich auch erst später aufgefallen, die von DIMB-IBC kennt man ja mittlerweile schon... ;-)

Aber schön, dass hier im Lokal-Forum so ne große, aktive Gemeinde ist! Also, bis bald im Wald!   

...oder in Kiedrich

Gruß
Brainingman


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollt mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurückmelden. Ist ja ganz schön was passiert in der Zwischenzeit. Das mit dem 24h-Rennen hatte ich gar nicht so richtig mitbekommen. Respekt! 

Auch wenn hier im Moment alles en vogue ist, was man in Zahlen ausdrücken kann (Rundenzeiten, Gewichtsangaben, km und Höhenmeter...), wollt ich mal sagen, dass man mit ´nem Bike auch einfach Spass haben kann!

Ich war jetzt eine gute Woche am Lago und hatte diesmal meinen Winter-Frustkauf in Form eine Rocky Mountain Switch SL dabei. 
 

Ich habe eine Teleskopsattelstütze drauf und das ist optimal.  Man kann ganz normal uphill fahren und bergab richtig rocken. Diesmal haben dann auch die härteren Trails (z.B. von der Malga Vallestre nach Pianaura runter) richtig Spass gemacht. Da sind die andere Geometrie und die 150mm Federweg schon sehr nützlich (im Ggs. zum Carbon-Trek mit 80mm beim letzten Mal).
Und die 5 oder 10 Minuten die man wegen des Übergewichts des Bikes vielleicht später oben ankommt sind ja nun im Urlaub echt kein Thema. 

Das Wetter war die meiste Zeit sehr angenehm. Sonnig und 25 Grad, was will man mehr?
   

Aber jetzt doch mal kurz zurück zu den zahlenmässig darstellbaren Sachen im Biker-Leben: Wer fährt denn jetzt überhaupt alles in Frammersbach mit?

Google, Sakir, Ippie, Yakko, wer noch?
Gibt´s dann einen Treffpunkt vor Ort?

 

Ich hab noch bis Ende der Woche Urlaub und wer morgen oder übermorgen mal die Strecke abfahren. Am Wochenende wollte ich dann mal mein Switch in den Bikepark in der Rhön ausführen (feuerberglifte.de). War da schon jemand von Euch?

Viele Grüsse
Sonja


----------



## Hugo (15. Juni 2005)

@ barracuda
ich würd sagen ich fahr um 19:00 los, bin dann also 5 min. später in kahl.
sollten dann ca um 19:30-19:45 dort sein und das is ja in ordnung oder?

@ippie
im august gibts n nachtrennen, für 5 leute pro team, wär vielleicht was für dich  (guggst du ma eventsforum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (15. Juni 2005)

sacht ma ihr tuh-trikot träger...was soll denn das?!
ihr fahrt hier heute zum dritten ma an mir vorbei und grüsst noch nicht mal  ....seid ihr jetz zu elitär um euch mit fussvolk wie mir ab zu geben, oder wie?

also wer von euch is heute alles aufm hahnenkamm gewesen und durch wasserlos runter gefahrn?!
das kostet morgen ne runde


----------



## tboy0709 (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen ich wollte mich nur nochmal melden wegen morgen also der #tisch ist reserviert für 19.30 auf Barth. Wer als erstes da ist meldet sich einfach mit meinem 'Namen an ok. Ich werde ja wie gesagt erst so um 20.30 da sein. Falls es Probleme mit dem Weg geben sollte einfach bei mir anrufen alles weitere dann morgen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2005)

is es eigentlich Pflicht morgen zum Stammtisch im "TrH-Trikot" zu erscheinen oder is frei Kleiderwahl  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (15. Juni 2005)

reichts ni dass die telekomiker in pink rumrennen?


----------



## SteelManni (15. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sacht ma ihr tuh-trikot träger...was soll denn das?!
> ihr fahrt hier heute zum dritten ma an mir vorbei und grüsst noch nicht mal  ....seid ihr jetz zu elitär um euch mit fussvolk wie mir ab zu geben, oder wie?
> 
> also wer von euch is heute alles aufm hahnenkamm gewesen und durch wasserlos runter gefahrn?!
> das kostet morgen ne runde



schätz mal das waren wir 
Bergab hab ich immer den Tunnelblick  
trink mal einen auf mich morgen!

@all, viel Spass morgen beim Stammtisch, ich kann leider nicht
dabei sein.

In Frammersbach bin ich auch am Start, und am 16.07 dann 
das 12 std rennen in Kühlsheim.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sacht ma ihr tuh-trikot träger...was soll denn das?!
> ihr fahrt hier heute zum dritten ma an mir vorbei und grüsst noch nicht mal  ....seid ihr jetz zu elitär um euch mit fussvolk wie mir ab zu geben, oder wie?
> 
> also wer von euch is heute alles aufm hahnenkamm gewesen und durch wasserlos runter gefahrn?!
> das kostet morgen ne runde


 
Könnte ich gewesen sein, abe rich war heute so froh da runter zukommen das ich da nicht nach re. oder li. geguckt habe. So ein sch... Tag beim Radel hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Kaum los gefahren schon den Parkschein gezogen und dann auch noch das schaltwerk kaputt  Günter leider kein geschäft für dich Lars hat noch eins über  .

19:05 am Wasserturm in Kahl  

Bis mosche


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. Juni 2005)

Jetzt hat Hugo die Qual der Wahl


----------



## Google (16. Juni 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt doch mal kurz zurück zu den zahlenmässig darstellbaren Sachen im Biker-Leben: Wer fährt denn jetzt überhaupt alles in Frammersbach mit?
> 
> Google, Sakir, Ippie, Yakko, wer noch?
> Gibt´s dann einen Treffpunkt vor Ort?


 Also ich fahr die 60 er, Ippie ist noch gemeldet, Steelmanni ist dabei.....ansonsten bin ich mir unsicher wer noch fährt. Ja die Strecke wäre ich vorher auch gerne gefahren. Kann aber leider weder die Woche noch am Sonntag zur offiziellen Besichtigung..

Schon gesehen ? Heute ist Stammtisch.....(siehe LMB-Eintrag vom tboy) 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> is es eigentlich Pflicht morgen zum Stammtisch im "TrH-Trikot" zu erscheinen oder is frei Kleiderwahl Erdi01


Ach neee Bitte net. Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich nicht mit irgendwelchen Fußballstammtischen verwechselt werden.

Bis heutabend


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Juni 2005)

Es ist doch immer das gleiche nach dem Stammtisch, keiner will hier was Posten  

Ich hab mal zwei Fotos von gestern Hochgeladen haben aber beide den gleichen Hauptdarsteller!

Ciao, hoffe der Bann ist jetzt gebrochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Juni 2005)

Das wollte ich euch ja noch nach reichen!!

hier der Grund

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=9023&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Auf das uns das nie passiert!


----------



## Sakir (17. Juni 2005)

Ahoi

leider hat es gestern nicht geklappt... beim nächten mal bestimmt !

was habt ihr denn gestern alles für kommende Touren geplant ?

ich werde in Frammersbach nicht starten, da ich an dem Sonntag zur Nachtschicht  muss und keinen gefunden habe, der die Schicht mit mir tauscht. Daher fahre ich dann auch am 25ten bei LupoTours auf/um den Feldberg mit.
So wie es imo aussieht, komme ich nach Frammersbach wenigstens zum anfeuern......

Michael


----------



## Google (18. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde in Frammersbach nicht starten, da ich an dem Sonntag zur Nachtschicht  muss und keinen gefunden habe, der die Schicht mit mir tauscht...........So wie es imo aussieht, komme ich nach Frammersbach wenigstens zum anfeuern......Michael


Echt schade  Da trainiert man, freut sich das ganze Jahr auf so ein Event und dann klappts nicht. Ich dachte mir schon das was dazwischen gekommen ist, weil ich gesehen hatte, daß Du Dich beim Wolfgang angemeldet hattest.

Schön das  zum Anfeuern kommst  Eigentlich gar keine schlechte Position: Neben unseren Frauen am Grabig uns entspannt anfeuern können  

Ich selbst bin mal gespannt wie ich mich schlagen werde. Ich habe ein sehr zwiespältiges Gefühl........weil auch in der Vergangenheit sehr starke schwankende (subjektiv gefühlte) Leistungshochs und immer wieder Tiefpunkte.

@[email protected] Bis Morsche


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> leider hat es gestern nicht geklappt... beim nächten mal bestimmt !
> 
> ...


 
Fahr Wombach ist meines Wissens eh die schönere Strecke   und die Masse aus dem Thread ist auch da!

Hab heute schön eine ganz entspannte RTF gefahren. Schöne 150 km mit einem satten 32,5 Schnitt und das bei den wunder vollen Bergen rund um Obernau.

Scheeeee wars

Bye


----------



## Sakir (19. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> 150 km mit einem satten 32,5 Schnitt


das hört sich nach einer entspannten Tour an..... ))

was hat denn der Rest heute alles so getrieben ???

wann fährt denn "Bad Offenbach" mal wieder nach Fürth ???

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> [was hat denn der Rest heute alles so getrieben ???
> Michael[/FONT]


Eisdielen verglichen  

Und jetzt schau ich die "Witz F1"

Wer ist morgen alles im Atlantis  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuster (19. Juni 2005)

War wirklich ne hübsche Tour.


----------



## bikerfuzzy (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

bin frisch aus dem Trainingslager aus Meran/Südtirol zurück und wollte mal hören wie nächsten Sonntag die Marathonorga aussieht. Gibts schon nen Treffpunkt bzw. wer geht schon am samstag hin usw. 

Also ich bin dabei und werde es ganz gemütlich angehen lassen   

Gruß,

Matthias


 Falls einer am samstag schon hin fährt: Kann mir jemand meine Startnummer mitbringen??


----------



## Hugo (20. Juni 2005)

@ erdi
was is denn im atlantis?

hab heut nix getrieben....hatte n anstrengenden 4er block gestern zu ende gebracht mit ner tour nach frammersbach und zurück...und selbst mit kastrierter streckenführung wurdens immer noch 1200hm und 90+ km
jetzt steht nochma n harter block bis donnerstag an und dann schaun wir ma...hab immer noch keine lust in frammersbach mit zu fahrn


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich nach einer entspannten Tour an..... ))


 
Die Germanen Tour ist Landschaftlich  ich werde da nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei sein!

Ich häng mal die Technischen Daten an.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @ erdi
> was is denn im atlantis?


schwimmen und planschen  

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Juni 2005)

Moin,

na alle schon im Frammersbach fieber? Keiner schreibt hier mehr was, alle drücken sich nur noch auf dem Thread von Frammersbach rum  

Ciao


----------



## SteelManni (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

wir werden in Frammersbach übernachten!

Für 15  die Nacht mit Frühstück ist das ganze auch
wesentlich "Stressfreier" 

Am Samstag bin ich ab 16:00Uhr dort und mach die Anmeldung klar!
Günter wird wohl mit Fusion-Bikes auf vor Ort sein!  

Diese Woche werd ich nicht mehr viel biken, nachdem ich das letzte
Wo-ende 120 km im Sattel saß, und nochmal ordentlich Höhenmeter gesammelt hab!

Es gab Wanderer die haben mich am Sonntag Nachmittag gleich 4 mal gesehen  

So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl mit dem Kona starten.
Bei der Streckenführung, denke ich bin ich mit meinem Hardtail besser bedient.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Hugo (21. Juni 2005)

morgen nochma n lockeren hunderter, donnerstag die strecke hoffentlich endlich abfahrn und dann ma sehn...ob ich mitfahr weiss ich immer noch nicht...bissi trainiern die nächsten wochen wär mir viel lieber


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Juni 2005)

ich glaube unser Thread ist im Sommerloch!!!!


Keine Diskussionen welches Material eingesetzt werden kann am Sonntag!!!


----------



## Sakir (23. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube unser Thread ist im Sommerloch!!!!


das stimmt, ich wollte heute Mittag nach der Arbeit eine Runde Intervall fahren.... nach 40min. habe ich es aufgegeben.... bei der Hitze... *schwitz*

ob ich am Sonntag pünktlich zum Start da sein kann, kann ich nicht garantieren, ich muss schauen, wann die Frau von arbeit kommt etc.

@Lupo: am besten du machst volle akkus ín den Geko und montierst ihn schon auf dem Bike... dann kannst du ihn nicht vergessen *ggg*
villeicht komm ich morgen früh mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (23. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube unser Thread ist im Sommerloch!!!!


Wie wär´s mit einem kleinen Spiel? Jeder schätzt jetzt, welche Zeit er am Sonntag fahren wird und wer tatsächlich am nächsten an seinem eigenen Schätzwert dran ist hat gewonnen.  

Eigentlich hab ich gar keine Lust auf Frammersbach. Aber nun, darauf hat man ja doch ein bisschen hintrainiert und sich angemeldet und Geld bezahlt, also heisst´s mitfahren.

Nachdem sich mein Freund am Sonntag im Bikepark in der Rhön einen Wirbel gebrochen hat  und im Krankenhaus liegt ,  ist mir nicht so nach MTB...  

WENN IHR IN DEN BIKEPARK FAHRT O.Ä., TRAGT EINEN RÜCKENPROTEKTOR!


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. Juni 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär´s mit einem kleinen Spiel? Jeder schätzt jetzt, welche Zeit er am Sonntag fahren wird und wer tatsächlich am nächsten an seinem eigenen Schätzwert dran ist hat gewonnen.


 
Und für die die nicht mitfahren könnte man ja so eine Art Rferdewette machen so Platz und Sieg.

Wer aus dem Thread ist 1. 2. 3. und so  

Ich sag mal Ziel einlauf

Tboy, Hugo, Floaty,Sarch (wenn er fährt),KillerN

So jetzt gibt es gleich mische  

Ach so, ja ich ich fahre morgen nach M und dann nach Berchtesgarden um Wandern  

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (23. Juni 2005)

bikepark? wer macht denn sowas?!

war heute in frammersbach...3:30 hats heute gedauert mit zwischendurch stattrundfahrt um die flaschen wieder zu füllen und einige male falsch fahren...würd gern ne 2:45 fahrn....kann aber nicht sagen obs klappen wird oder nicht...gibt zu viele stellen die eng sind und zu viele leute die einem im weg stehn werden an genau den stellen
@barracuda...ne idee wie wir in den lizenzstartblock kommen?


----------



## puls190 (23. Juni 2005)

Hilfe ich bin jetzt schon 5 Tage nicht mehr geradelt   
Die ganze Zeit verflucht man des Wetter und dann ist es auf einmal zu heiss ich bin in einem Motivationsloch oder im Sommerloch

@Erdi was macht dein Tripp in den Osten?


----------



## Hugo (23. Juni 2005)

es ist nicht zu heiss...aber keine angst, zum wochenende hin wirds wieder kälter  
also nicht kalt sondern einfach nur etwas kühler als momentan


----------



## tboy0709 (23. Juni 2005)

Also gut dann schätz ich mal für mich 2:35    wenn alles glatt geht vllt sogar ein kleines bischen schneller. Das ist meine angestrebete Zeit damit will ich unter die besten 50 kommen oder besser. 

@Hugo wirds denn nen Lizens startblock geben ich rei mich auf jeden fall ganz vorne ein und hab mich schon mit jemand verabredet zum gemeinsamen Tempo machen das hat schon in Schotten geklappt.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2005)

is mir wurscht wer wenn in welcher Reihenfolge in welcher Zeit in Frammersbach ankommt  ... Hauptsache Ihr macht nicht so Dinge wie Blacktreks Freund ... Gute Besserung, unbekannter weise  

@[email protected] ja gegen Osten war ich mittlerweile. Mehr aber auch noch nicht. Sind noch nicht alle Teile da ... und überhaupt ... keine Lust auf Schrauben im Moment und auch keine auf radl ... hoffentlich is bald wieder WINTER  

Ich leg mich wieder ab für die nächsten Tage ...

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (23. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Und für die die nicht mitfahren könnte man ja so eine Art Rferdewette machen so Platz und Sieg.
> 
> Wer aus dem Thread ist 1. 2. 3. und so
> 
> ...



@ barracuda, was ist mit Ippie, Google und mir, hast Du uns nicht auf der Liste?  

Eine bestimmte Zeit hab ich nicht im Visier, nur besser wie im letzten Jahr wollte ich sein! 

Also doch eine Zeit: 3:27:18 sind zu toppen.

Mal sehen was so geht bei dem ganzen Verkehr  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Hugo (23. Juni 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut dann schätz ich mal für mich 2:35    wenn alles glatt geht vllt sogar ein kleines bischen schneller. Das ist meine angestrebete Zeit damit will ich unter die besten 50 kommen oder besser.
> 
> @Hugo wirds denn nen Lizens startblock geben ich rei mich auf jeden fall ganz vorne ein und hab mich schon mit jemand verabredet zum gemeinsamen Tempo machen das hat schon in Schotten geklappt.



jo gibts und gabs schon immer, aber wenn du unbedingt mit den normalos starten willst...gib mir deine startnummer und wir tauschen  
mit 2:35 wirste dieses jahr nicht unter die ersten 50kommen befürchte ich...bei knapp 2000startern auf der kurzstrecke dürft das zieml. knapp werden

sonntagabend sind wir alle schlauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Juni 2005)

Hiiilfeeee !!!! 

Des sin ja auf einmal 1720 Höhenmeter !!!??? @wü[email protected]


----------



## Ippie (24. Juni 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Du hast ja uns ja vergessen (SteelManni, Google, Mafels, mich)   Ich versuche so um die 3:20 oder schneller zu fahren. Das wären rund 20 min schneller als letztes Jahr. Auf jeden Fall will ich schneller sein als letztes Jahr. Ansonsten habe ich ja immer eine Ausrede: Es lag am Fusion!  Nein, ich komme gut mit dem Fusion zurecht und werde auch damit in Frammersbach starten. Das Rad habe ich gestern schon gerichtet (nicht hingerichtet) für Sonntag. Ansonsten schaun mer mal, wie es so wird.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Juni 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt gibt es gleich mische


 
Also das war doch schon ganz gut, kam gleich etwas bewegung in den Thread!


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ barracuda, was ist mit Ippie, Google und mir, hast Du uns nicht auf der Liste?





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Du hast ja uns ja vergessen (SteelManni, Google, Mafels, mich)


Ich hab euch nicht vergessen! Ich wollte nur nicht den ganzen Thread auflisten.
Wobei ich meinen Zieleilauf etwas korririeren muß!

Tboy, Hugo, Floaty, Steelmanni (ich setzt auf dich und ich hatte dich vergessen  ), killerN (ich hoffe erfährt)
Sarch hat keinen Bock die faule ...

Und der Rest von euch kommt auch ins Ziel und das bestimmt schneller als letztes Jahr! Hoffe nur für euch das sich das auch in den Platzierungen nieder schlägt. Den da hat Hugo schon recht, mehr Fahrer gleich mehr mögliche Plazierungen vor einem!



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @barracuda...ne idee wie wir in den lizenzstartblock kommen?


 
Logo, du kennst doch einen Lizenzfahrer (T...) sag dem doch er soll etwas am Rand stehen im Block, dann kann der dir helfen! So mit "Ei gude wie" und helf mir mal mein MTB güber heben und soweiter   und wenn ihr das so zu zweit steht und Floaty=Lars vorbei kommt parkt den auch gleich da!

Allen Frammersbach startern viel Glück, keine Stürtze und immer min 2 Bar unter der Felge! Haut rein Jungs


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2005)

Ok, ich geb dann halt auch ne Prognose ab:

In den internen "Touren rund um Hanau"- Platzierungen wird sich gegenüber dem Vorjahr nix tun, bzw. verändern, sofern die Jungs letztes Jahr dabei waren. Alle werden etwas schneller sein wenn es nicht noch regnet, bzw. technische Defekte zu beklagen sind.

Ich persönlich werde fahren was geht aber eine "Quäl Dich Du Sau bin ich eh net"......Ziel ist es eine neue persönliche Bestzeit zu fahren, in der Mitte des Feldes anzukommen.

Das ich unter 3:30 fahre wie ich mir letztes Jahr vorgenommen habe, bleibt zu 99% Sicherheit ein nicht zu realisierendes Ziel.


----------



## SteelManni (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

hab grade gelesen, das es dieses Jahr am Grabig sogar einen eigenen Moderator gibt! 

Also dann, vorne groß, hinten klein und den Kippel mit lautstarkem 
Getöse rauffliegen!  

Weiter oben fallen sie dann vom Rad, und wollen nur noch nach hause!  

Nur uns wird das nicht passieren!   ´

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Hugo (24. Juni 2005)

jo schaun wir ma ob das in frammersbach klappt....in wombach isses ja recht einfach...also tboy, an den rand stellen und schön auf mich warten  
was ich dir noch sagen wollte...die frammersbacher strecke kann man komplett mit loser kurbel fahrn  
bin grad dabei das rad rennfertig zu machen und siehe da....beide schrauben an der kurbel locker...scheinbar kann xt mehr "fehlverhalten der user" vertragen als xtr 

jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen dass die jungs vor mir am zweiten anstieg schnell genug sind...musste so eben das kleine kettenblatt entfernen weils nimmer so will wies soll...wär ja an und für sich kein problem, nur mit ultegra-kassette könnts doch bissi eng werden...gestern gings zwar prima aber wenn ich son schleicher vor mir hab sinkt die kadenz auf 30 ab und dann wirds hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (24. Juni 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann, vorne groß, hinten klein und den Kippel mit lautstarkem
> Getöse rauffliegen!


da ich mal davon ausgehe, das alle schön ihr "Touren rund um Hanau"
Trikot tragen (ansonsten erkenne ich euch so schlecht), werde ich 
mal am Grabig mit der Digicam bereit stehen und alles festhalten, also 
immer schön *lächeln*... 
und nicht das da einer mit dem "RettungsGang" hochkriecht *ggg*

*DANN MAL ALLEN MARATHONISTEN VIEL GLÜCK ! ! !*​
@Ippie: ich komme am Sonntag mit Nina und.... tienchen *ggg*

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (24. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> da ich mal davon ausgehe, das alle schön ihr "Touren rund um Hanau"
> Trikot tragen (ansonsten erkenne ich euch so schlecht), werde ich
> mal am Grabig mit der Digicam bereit stehen und alles festhalten, also
> immer schön *lächeln*...
> ...



@ Sakir, tut mir leid, ich werd wohl am Sonntag das Bike-Activ Leibchen 
(Rot-Schwarz-Weiß) tragen! 

Danke!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (25. Juni 2005)

Guten morgen,
seid ihr auch alle schön im Rennfieber ???
      

ich pack jetzt mal meine sieben Sachen für 11 Uhr *ggg*

@Erdi01: ich habe es mal ausgemessen, sind 4 mm Scheiben die ich dir mache .... 

@Steelmanni + Mariiiisss: ich hoffe mal, euch alle zu erkennen ! 

Michael


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2005)

hi sakir,

habe zwar kein truh-trikot, aber vielleicht erkennst du mich ja trotzdem und kannst mal ein bild von mir am grabig schießen.

werde in bewährter ibc-dimb-racing-team klamotte an den start gehen und mit meinem gelben nicolai "singlespeeder" fahren   

wenn das fotoalbum hier laufen würde, hätte ich jetzt mal schnell ein passendes pic gepostet. aber es geht ja net   

viel spaß heute bei lupos-tour. ich werde heute nicht mehr viel biken. nur ganz relaxed ga0 oder so


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01: ich habe es mal ausgemessen, sind 4 mm Scheiben die ich dir mache ....
> Michael


    
Prima, da lag ich mit meiner Schätzung nicht ganz daneben. Trotzdem komisch, dass es ein anderes Maß ist als von Groß auf Mittel  

Sobald ich sie habe, bin ich wieder ein Schritt näher am Propheten  

@Lupo und [email protected] viel Spaß bei Eurer Taunusrunde. Hoffentlich habt Ihr noch Glück mit dem Wetter. Meine MTBs sind noch immer alle zerlegt  


@Maristi, [email protected] Viel Spaß und Erfolg und das Ihr unseren TrH-Trikots alle Ehre macht  Ich werd meines morgen bei einer RTF zur Schau tragen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (25. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd meines morgen bei einer RTF zur Schau tragen
> 
> Erdi01


Schade das Du nicht zum zuschauen kommst. Ist ein Riesenevent und die Show am Grabig. Vor allem wenn ich da hoch fahre: " Mach schneller du faule Sau !! Dir kann man ja während der Fahrt die Reifen wechseln"   Immer auf die Schwachen


----------



## Andreas (25. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte mich zurückmelden. Bin heute Morgen mit dem Nachtzug aus Mailand angekommen. In Frammersbach werde ich mich wohl nicht nachmelden. Nach 800  km und 19.0000 Höhenmeter in 12 Tagen bin ich jetzt eigentlich fit, aber mein Körper braucht mal eine Pause. Wir sind jedenfalls gut an der Cote Azur nach unserem Transalp angekommen und hatten noch zwei Badetage.

Den Marathonis wünsche ich viel Erfolg. Hebt Euch noch ein wenig Puste für den Grabig auf.


----------



## Sakir (25. Juni 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> habe zwar kein truh-trikot, aber vielleicht erkennst du mich ja trotzdem und kannst mal ein bild von mir am grabig schießen.


ich werde es versuchen... mal schauen wen ich erkenne *ggg*

Michael


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen   

NA ALLE Maratonis fit zu so früher stunde   man was bin ich aufgeregt oder besser erregt freu mich so was von auf die Schlacht heute das wird bestimmt so super lustig. 

Also dann bis später in Frammersbach.

@ Sakir Kati und die Frauen von Google und Ippi sind übrigens auch da die wirst Du bestimmt am Grabig treffen komm nicht so spät sonst siehst Du mich nicht mehr am Grabig   dann bin ich nämlich schon vorbei


----------



## Sakir (26. Juni 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir Kati und die Frauen von Google und Ippi sind übrigens auch da die wirst Du bestimmt am Grabig treffen


Ich weiss, das eure Frauen alleine an der Strecke stehen    


			
				tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> komm nicht so spät sonst siehst Du mich nicht mehr am Grabig   dann bin ich nämlich schon vorbei


ich werde so pünktlich sein, das du noch nichtmal losgefahren bist *ggg*

bis später ! ! !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juni 2005)

So hab mein Pensum für heute hinter mir. War ne RTF von nem Frankfurter Verein Richtung ODW. Loti is uns übern Weg gefahren. Die Stecke führte aufs Opel Testgelände.   Bin 2 Extra Runden auf der Kreisbahn gefahren. Coole Sache so ne Steilwandkurve  

Nur diese scheiß Aufsteherei in der Früh ... O.K. 5 wars nicht aber bald kurz danach, jetzt leg ich mich mal auf der Couch ab und warte auf die Frammersbach Berichte ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juni 2005)

noch keiner da ... 

ich warte auch noch auf ein Taunusbericht  

@[email protected] Lust auf Eis  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (26. Juni 2005)

@Erdi

ich hoffe auf eine Bikeaufbau Photodokumentation


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Juni 2005)

So dann will ich mal nen kleinen Bericht abgeben zu Frammersbach. Zur Strecke an sich brauch man ja nicht viel sagen vielen ist Sie bekannt auch schon von letztem Jahr. Mal die markantesten Punke die für mich da wären die Asphalt auffahrt zum Wasserspeicher weil die einfach die so ziemlich längste ist und eben der Grabig und das was danach noch kommt weils das zum Ende hin ganz schön in sich hat. Dieses Jahr gibts zum Grabig zu sagen das es noch sehr viel voller war als letztes Jahr und dort ein eigener Moderator war nämlich der Sven mein Team Sponsor.  
Dort war einfach nur die Hölle los Tausende, aber wirklich, von Menschen die nur eine Handbreit freigelassen haben bis die Fahrer gekommen sind das war wie Alp´d Huez einfach nur geil super super super das mus man mitgemacht haben.

Nun zum Rennverlauf, einfach ganz grob denn aus meiner Sicht gibt es nicht allzu viel zu erzählen halt einfach vollgas Ihr kennt mich ja 
Der Start war wie immer sehr kaotisch bei der ersten freigabe, wir standen ganz vorne, hat der Typ es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen die Gitter weg zu nehmen und schwups waren wir ganz hinten. Dann haben wir uns wieder mühsam nach vorne gearbeitet wären der beiden weiteren freigaben und schließlich nach dem fleigenden Start konnten wir uns gleich im ersten Anstieg mit in der Spitzegruppe positionieren. Die war ca 15-18 Mann stark, diese sind dann später auch alle auf diesen Positionen ins ziel gekommen. Denn die Spitzengruppe konnte sich von start weg gleich absetzten. Bis zum dritten Anstieg bleib die Gruppe auch so dann viel sie auseinander und ich landete zuerst in der zwieten anschleisend in der dritten Verfolger Gruppe in der ich mich bis zum Ziel gehalten habe, naja fast denn bei der allerlezten Abfahrt auf Position 10 oder 11 liegen ist mir die Kette gerissen. Kurz nach dem Flachstück bei dem Streckenschnitt wo die 33er Runde uns kreuzte war ein kleiner haufen Biker die da standen und zu schauten an die bin ich ran gerollt habt mein Rad weggeworfen und gefleht es möge mir jemand sein Rad leihen nur um bis ins Ziel zu kommen einer hats dann auch gemacht und ich konnte zu Ende fahren. Leider hat mich das 2-3 min Gekostet und ein paar hatte mich noch eingeholt. So bin ich am Ende 15ter geworden mit einer Zeit von 2:29:49. 

Ach ja genau nach 45min hatten wir die ersten langsamen 120er die ne halbe std vor uns gestartet waren. Es waren so ziemlich alle sehr anständig und haben uns immer gut passieren lassen, nur bei ner Trailabfahrt gabs ein klein wenig gerangel mit ner Gruppe die nicht Platz machen wollte obwohl wir fast doppelt so schnell waren wie die. Darunter einer von Radsdport König der meinte auch noch frech werden zu müssen 

Hier hab ich dann noch ein paar Bilder vom Grabig


----------



## Hugo (26. Juni 2005)

auf den bildern bist ja blos du  
wo sind denn die ganzen andern bilder?


----------



## s-geronimo (26. Juni 2005)

servus,

ich wollte mich hier nochmal für die klasse feldberg-tour von gestern bedanken. hat uns wahnsinnig viel spaß gemacht; und war sicher nicht das letzte mal, das wir dort waren   

super streckenführung, klasse single trails, tolle gruppe und der regen hat auch nicht sooo viel ausgemacht.

wir wissen nur nicht so genau, wo wier überhaupt rumgedüst sind   
und wir hoffen da jetzt auf die karte von lupo.

also dann bis zum nächsten mal

ger  nim


----------



## Hugo (26. Juni 2005)

nochma ich
@tboy
will die nächsten wochen wieder mehr grundlage machen, wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Lupo (26. Juni 2005)

s-geronimo schrieb:
			
		

> servus,...
> 
> wir wissen nur nicht so genau, wo wier überhaupt rumgedüst sind
> und wir hoffen da jetzt auf die karte von lupo....
> ger  nim


war wie immer eine coole sache mit euch durch den wald zu brettern und euch endlich mal unsere topspots vorzustellen. leider haben wir nicht alle gepackt aber  ich denke 1350hm bei 53km waren auch genug zumal ja viele trails nach dem donnerwetter einiges an grip eingebüsst haben  . eine karte und das höhenprofil gibts natürlich auf der bilder-cd zur tour, die sofort erscheint wenn ich die letzten fotos erhalten habe.  
die nächste tour ist schon in planung aber diesmal so, dass hinterher noch zeit für den kronenhof bleibt  

wolfgang


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2005)

nachdem hier wohl noch alle schlafen und sich vom frammersbach marathon erholen nutze ich mal die gelegenheit unserem grand randoneur, dem sclheifer vom binselberg erdi01

          
GANZ HERZLICH ZUM GEBURTSTAG ZU GRATULIEREN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (27. Juni 2005)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glueckwunsch zum Geburtstag erdi01!!!

     

Hast Du Dir Dein  schon abgeholt und zusammengebaut?


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2005)

@ Erdie 

Allez Gude !! 





>


----------



## Miss Marple (27. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen Erdi01,

alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag auch von mir   . Das alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen    . (nur der nach baldigem Winter net    ) Auf noch viele schöne gemeinsame Touren  und sieh zu das du endlich wieder ein vernünftiges Bike fertig kriegst   .

Gruß Martina


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2005)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr gibts zum Grabig zu sagen das es noch sehr viel voller war als letztes Jahr und dort ein eigener Moderator war nämlich der Sven mein Team Sponsor.
> Dort war einfach nur die Hölle los Tausende, aber wirklich, von Menschen die nur eine Handbreit freigelassen haben bis die Fahrer gekommen sind das war wie Alp´d Huez einfach nur geil super super super das mus man mitgemacht haben.


Kann ich nur bestätigen !! Bei mr wars dann im Grabig noch voller weil da mittlerweile auch die Langschläfer angekommen waren. Ich kam ja erst gute 2 Stunden später dort an.

@[email protected] Hut ab für Deine Klasse Leistung !! Das ist eine andere Welt !! @[email protected] dito !
@[email protected] Wir können alle stolz auf unsere Leistungen sein !

Auch wenns bei mir immer noch nicht fürs Mittelfeld gereicht hat(letztes Jahr hätte es gereicht...), bin ich zufrieden: 10 Minuten schneller als im Vorjahr. Und wohler hab ich mich bei der Ankunft auch gefühlt. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr nochmal 10 Minuten reduzieren kann würd mir das für ne über Jahre dauernde Leistung reichen...

Der Grabig war für mich der schönste Moment...aber nicht wegen der Zuschauer sondern wegen meiner Frau und meinem vierjährigen Sohn, die mich anfeuerten. Mein Kleiner war in der Menge ganz aus dem Häusschen als er mich sah....und war ganz stolz als ihm sein Papa während der Fahrt nach oben die Hand drückte....


----------



## Ippie (27. Juni 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] ich wünsche Dir   alles Gute zum Geburtstag  Viele    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Ippie (27. Juni 2005)

Ich nochmal,

Hier erst mal was Statistisches:

Name----Plazierung AK------Gesamtplazierung-----Zeit
Tboy--------15  Herren--------------16---------2:29:49
Hugo--------41 Herren---------------50---------2:40:53 
SteelManni---121  Sen1-------------386---------3:17:47
Ippie---------303   Herren-----------487---------3:24:46
Mafels--------202  Sen1-------------608---------3:32:55
Google--------249 Sen1--------------734--------3:39:16

Gewertete Starter: 1196 - Altersklasse Herren: 681 - Altersklasse Seni1: 408

Zum Rennen: 

Sehr viel gibt es nicht zu Berichten. Die Strecke ist nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Für mich persönlich waren die begeisterten Menschenmassen das Highlight. Leider habe ich am Grabig keinen von der Familie erblicken können. Ich mußte mich noch an zwei Fahrern vorbeiquetschen, da der Grabig komplett mit Zuschauern eingeengt wurde. Mein persönliches empfinden war eher schlecht. Vom Start weg haben mich üble Magenschmerzen begleitet, die nicht weggehen wollten und das hat mich doch sehr beschäftigt. Trotzdem konnte ich meine Leistung abrufen und konnte mich gegenüber dem letzten Jahr um 15 min. verbessern. Wenn an den Abfahrten nicht so getrödelt worden wäre, hätten noch ein paar (2-3) Minuten rauskommen können. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, zumal ich einige Bekannte und ex Arbeitskollegen habe, an denen ich vorbeigezogen bzw. ein ganzes Stück näher gekommen bin. Auf jeden Fall freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr. 

Positiv ist, daß alle ohne größere Probleme das Ziel erreicht haben. Und das ist beim Ausdauersport ja mit das wichtigste.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Juni 2005)

Geht leider net was ich vorhat...


----------



## puls190 (27. Juni 2005)

ERDI  

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir und weiterhin viel Spass am biken


----------



## puls190 (27. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grabig war für mich der schönste Moment...aber nicht wegen der Zuschauer sondern wegen meiner Frau und meinem vierjährigen Sohn, die mich anfeuerten. Mein Kleiner war in der Menge ganz aus dem Häusschen als er mich sah....und war ganz stolz als ihm sein Papa während der Fahrt nach oben die Hand drückte....



Ich habe beim lesen eine Gänsehaut bekommen    freut mich für Dich das es gut gelaufen ist und das nächste Jahr bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Juni 2005)

@Erdi: Ja, auch von mir ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!   

Meine Frammerbach-Bilanz ist auch ganz positiv. Mit 3:54 gegenüber 4:21 vom letzten Jahr hab ich für mich eine schöne Verbesserung erziehlt, auch wenn´s natürlich immernoch lange nicht an Eure Glanzzeiten herankommt. Bei den Frauen ist das dann ein 47. Gesamtrang.

Wenn ich nicht im letzten Drittel etwas mit Krämpfen zu tun gehabt hätte, wär auch noch mehr drin gewesen. @Erdi: Auf der Strecke ist mir übrigens dann die Sandra begegnet (Malle Guide). Wir sind auch fast zeitgleich ins Ziel gekommen.

Viele Grüsse

Sonja


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juni 2005)

@[email protected] Danke, Danke und verneig für die vielen Geburtstagswünsche  

Und ein Glückwunsch von mir an die Frammersbacher, die ja alle Ihre gesteckten Ziele erreicht haben und sich sicher wieder neue Motivation geholt haben.



			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi
> 
> ich hoffe auf eine Bikeaufbau Photodokumentation





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Dir Dein  schon abgeholt und zusammengebaut?





			
				Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Auf noch viele schöne gemeinsame Touren  und sieh zu das du endlich wieder ein vernünftiges Bike fertig kriegst   .
> 
> Gruß Martina


Nun, es wird langsam werden. Bis auf die Kurbelganitur, ein E-Type Umwerfer, die Marta SL Rotoren und ein wenig Kleinkram habe ich alles beisammen und hier liegen. Dann fehlt mir nur noch ein wenig Lust zum Schrauben  

Bis dahin werd ich mich mit meinem Renner vergnügen. Aber von Tag zu Tag steigt die Neugier auf den Propheten. Lange halt ich es nicht mehr aus  

@[email protected] Rahmen und Gabel sind schon mal in Meiner Gallerie zu sehen. Zug um Zug werden ein paar mehr Bilder dazu kommen.

@[email protected] Und selber, hast Du das Canyon Wartezimmer verlassen 

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (28. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Und selber, hast Du das Canyon Wartezimmer verlassen
> 
> Erdi01



Da war ich nie drin.   

Ich habe den Spiess rumgedreht. Die haben schon mehrmals waehrend meines Urlaubs angerufen wann ich es endlich abhole. Heute ist es soweit.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Da war ich nie drin.
> 
> Ich habe den Spiess rumgedreht. Die haben schon mehrmals waehrend meines Urlaubs angerufen wann ich es endlich abhole. Heute ist es soweit.


Ohhh ... um so mehr komm ich in Zugzwang mein neues "Schätzchen" fertig zu kriegen damit wir gemeinsam unsere neuen Spielzeuge testen können  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (29. Juni 2005)

man man man....hier is ja ga nix los
wie kommtn das?
hab heute ma wieder ne schöne GA tour unternommen und wollt eigentlich mim rad in die uni...jetz hoff ich dass das vorhaben nicht ins wasser fällt bei dem ganzen wasser welches von oben kommt  

voll de käse...wombach is ja erst am 31.7
wies aussieht werd ich nciht teilnehmen können...am 2.8 schreib ich regelungstechnik und da kann ich zwei tage vorher kein risiko eingehn  

zum wochenende hin solls ja wieder schöner werden vom wetter her...hätte denn jemand lust ne GA-Renner-Runde nach gemünden mit mir zu fahrn? sin hin und zurück ca 150km von alzenau aus.
ich denke mit nem 28er bis 30er schnitt ist man gut dabei


----------



## Google (30. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ...zum wochenende hin solls ja wieder schöner werden vom wetter her...hätte denn jemand lust ne GA-Renner-Runde nach gemünden mit mir zu fahrn? sin hin und zurück ca 150km von alzenau aus.
> ich denke mit nem 28er bis 30er schnitt ist man gut dabei


Moin allerseits

Lust schon aber das wird leider nix. Übers WE machen wir ne Familienradtour an der Tauber lang und am Sonntag mach ich dann recht früh was GA-mäßiges, so um die 4 Stunden. Ob da einer mit will brauch ich ja wohl net zu fragen.....

@ Sakir @ Ich uff, Du von de Arbeit ? Ich war noch im Halbschlaf (Beamtenkrankheit) und hab Dich erst im letzten Moment registriert.


----------



## Sakir (30. Juni 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir @ Ich uff, Du von de Arbeit ? Ich war noch im Halbschlaf (Beamtenkrankheit) und hab Dich erst im letzten Moment registriert.


Ahoi
ich war auch so müüüüde *gäääähn* und dann war es noch ein bissel kalt....
habe dich erst erkannt, als du auf gleicher höhe mit mir warst 

@Erdi01: naa, schon den Briefkasten geleert ???   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (30. Juni 2005)

sommerloch!!!!!

seis drum, ich geh ne runde laufen...ich warte immer noch auf freiwillige fürs wochenende....ich bin ni so verrückt wie tboy....mit mir kann man auch ma locker fahrn  
also traut euch

ma was anderes...das wetter is ja inzw. erste sahne, und das wohl auch auf längere dauer....
hätte hier jemand lust und laune in den nächsten wochen mal den eselsweg ab zu fahrn?
ich würd vorschlagen von diesem freizeitpark aus der da bei km 10 in etwa ist...weil vorher gehts ja nur durch ortschaften...wär jemand mit dabei?


----------



## tboy0709 (30. Juni 2005)

@ Hugo da wär ich dabei da hätte ich ja voll bock drauf


----------



## Hugo (30. Juni 2005)

hej sehr gut...schonma einer
hab grad ne mail von domme bekommen, und wies aussieht werd ich diesen monat konstant grundlage machen...da käm so ne tour natürlich prima!

also jungs...habt euch nicht so...ich muss grundlage machen, tboy auch, d.h. um auf mein tempo zu kommen muss tboy dann halt einige abschleppen...so hat jeder was davon  

ma was zu der tour allg.
es sind ca 100km(die ersten 10km kann man getrost weglassen) und rund 2000hm die sich aber locker fahrn lassen.
einkehren kann man theoretisch 3 mal...am engländer, ca 20km nachm engländer(da weiss ich den namen nicht mehr) udn am kloster engelsberg(oder so ähnl)
die wege sind alle gut fahrbar und haben trotzdem n gewisses "fun-potential"

und es soll KEINE "ichguggnuraufmeinpulsmesser"-fahrt werden, sondern ne zügige tour


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01: naa, schon den Briefkasten geleert ???
> 
> Michael


       

Wann warst Du denn da  

Vielen, vielen Dank das sieht ja aus wie vom Fachmann gemacht  Du hast was gut bei mir ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (1. Juli 2005)

@[email protected] Ja sach mal  Ich seh grad in der Ergebnisseliste Frammersbach, daß Dir ein 48 jähriger 4 Minuten abgenommen hat. Der ist nicht gerade unerhebliche 20 Jahre älter als Du !!  DAS MUß NOCH BESSER WERDEN   

@[email protected] Nur noch 4 Wochen bis zum Keili  werd mich die Tage anmelden  

WER FÄHRT EIGENTLICH NOCH ALLES IN WOMBI DEN KEILI ??

@[email protected] Wegen Sonntag meld ich mich vielleicht nochmal am Samstagabend übers Handy bei Dir. Wäre das Ok ? Vielleicht fahr ich ein Stück mit..Kommt auch drauf an wann Du los willst.


----------



## eDw (1. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sommerloch!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ippie (1. Juli 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

da ich heute Hochzeitstag habe, schrieb ich vorhin folgendes ans Finanzamt.

Liebes Finanzamt, meine Frau ist eine *außergewöhnliche Belastung* und *Sonderausgaben* macht sie auch. Ich möchte sie gerne absetzen. Bitte sagen sie mir *wie* und *wo*!!!



bis denn

Volker


----------



## Andreas (1. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> da ich heute Hochzeitstag habe, schrieb ich vorhin folgendes ans Finanzamt.
> 
> ...



Hi Ippie, ich hoffe Deine Frau liesst hier nicht mit


----------



## Google (1. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> da ich heute Hochzeitstag habe, schrieb ich vorhin folgendes ans Finanzamt.
> 
> ...


Sehr geehrter Herr O.

bitte füllen Sie hierzu die Anlage "IIHG"  aus (Ich Idiot Habe Geheiratet).

An dieser Stelle möchten wir die Gelegenheit nutzen, Ihnen ausdrücklich unser tiefstes Mitgefühl auszudrücken...

Mit verständlichen Grüßen 

Ihr Finanzamt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (1. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann warst Du denn da
> 
> Vielen, vielen Dank das sieht ja aus wie vom Fachmann gemacht  Du hast was gut bei mir ...


so ca 19:30 war ich bei dir   
das sieht nicht nur nach Fachmann aus, *das ist vom Fachmann*  
dann kannst du mir in 2 Wochen mal im Atlantis ein dickes Eis ausgeben *schleck*



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ni so verrückt wie tboy


nee neee, das stimmt................. nur *durchgeknallter*  

@edw: bin andersweitig schon unterwegs....

Michael


----------



## Lupo (1. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ippie, ich hoffe Deine Frau liesst hier nicht mit


sonst kann er sich derweil mal umgucken obs im freigericht ein *männerhaus*  gibt.


----------



## Ippie (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

keine Angst, ich habe den Spruch von meiner Frau absegnen lassen. Und nach 12 Jahren weiß meine Chefin ganz genau wie ich es meine (siehe oben, hahaha) 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Miss Marple (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ippie, 
also dann meinen Glückwunsch zum Nickel-Hochzeitstag    , passt ja irgendwie sehr gut  . 
Einen schönen Gruß auch an Claudia und feiert schön   

bis bald Martina


----------



## Sakir (1. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> da ich heute Hochzeitstag habe


12 ist schon was.... ich hätte es nicht so lange mit dir ausgehalten      
dann feiert mal schön, nur schau nicht zu tief ins Glas.....
ich halte mich heute Abend auch zurück, obwohl wir auf einer Feier sind   
Gruss an die holde Gattin  

Michael


----------



## lessiw33 (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hier meldet sich der "heimliche Mitleser". Vielleicht hat gestern auf pro 7 jemand die Sendung "Galileo" gesehen (dürfte Erdi interessieren   ). Man hat dort die Fertigung des Cannondale "Prophete" gezeigt, vom Ausbrennen der Alutiel für den Rahmen mit Laser über das Schweißen per Hand (machen übrigens hauptsächlich Frauen) bis hin zum Lackieren etc. Weiterhin hat man gezeigt, wie das Teil getestet wird und ab welcher Belastung der Rahmen bricht (über 900 kg). War sehr interessant. 

Ein Gewinnspiel (Prophete 700 SL mit Lefty) gibts übrigens auch. Auf der Seite

http://www.prosieben.de/lifestyle_magazine/galileo/04713/

kann man bis 3. Juli teilnehmen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück!

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (1. Juli 2005)

Halli Hallo

habe eben mal meine Bilder von Frammersbach hochgeladen
schaut sie euch mal genau an   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juli 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier meldet sich der "heimliche Mitleser". Vielleicht hat gestern auf pro 7 jemand die Sendung "Galileo" gesehen (dürfte Erdi interessieren   ). Man hat dort die Fertigung des Cannondale "Prophete" gezeigt, vom Ausbrennen der Alutiel für den Rahmen mit Laser über das Schweißen per Hand (machen übrigens hauptsächlich Frauen) bis hin zum Lackieren etc. Weiterhin hat man gezeigt, wie das Teil getestet wird und ab welcher Belastung der Rahmen bricht (über 900 kg). War sehr interessant.
> 
> ...


Das sagst Du mir jetzt   

Wann wird das wiederholt, wer hatt das aufgenommen, sehen will  

Viel Spaß am WE den ganzen Spessart- und Eselreitern.   Ist denn überhaupt noch Jemand da für ne entspannte Tour. Neben meinem Renner dürfte wenigstens schon mal das Hardtail wieder einsatzfähig sein.

@[email protected] mit Eis geht klar  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (1. Juli 2005)

@ google
ich fahr sonntag jetz in ner gruppe mit, geplant sind 140km, wird aber zügig...alles eisenmänner die mitmachen  

ma guggen ob ich mich morgen dazu aufraffen kann nach gemünden zu fahrn...wünscht mir glück


----------



## Andreas (2. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß am WE den ganzen Spessart- und Eselreitern.   Ist denn überhaupt noch Jemand da für ne entspannte Tour. Neben meinem Renner dürfte wenigstens schon mal das Hardtail wieder einsatzfähig sein.



Ab heute ist doch x-trem Tour de France schauen angesagt! Ich habe mir schon das Tour Extra Magazin besorgt.   
Leider sind die Berg-Etappen die mich am meissten interessieren wieder unter der Woche.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ab heute ist doch x-trem Tour de France schauen angesagt! Ich habe mir schon das Tour Extra Magazin besorgt.
> Leider sind die Berg-Etappen die mich am meissten interessieren wieder unter der Woche.


Nun da haste auch wieder recht. Aber die erste Woche mit den Flachetappen is eh nich so ber Brüller. Ich werd morgen lieber ne lockere Runde fahren. Keine Lust ... oder unterfordert  

Was macht den z.B. Bad Offenbach morgen  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (3. Juli 2005)

@erdi

Geht ja langsam voran mit deim Prophet, sag mal sind auf dem Rahmen keine Aufkleber drauf oder erkennt man die nicht auf den Bildern.
Und eine geile Winterschlampe hast Du auch schätze 10,90kg oder   


@alle

Ist wer heute auf der Spessarträubertour unterwegs ???


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi
> 
> Geht ja langsam voran mit deim Prophet, sag mal sind auf dem Rahmen keine Aufkleber drauf oder erkennt man die nicht auf den Bildern.
> Und eine geile Winterschlampe hast Du auch schätze 10,90kg oder


Doch sind welche drauf, sind durchsichtig und nur aus einem bestimmten Winkel zu erkennen. Und jetzt fange ich mit dem Aufbau an ...

Meine Winterschlampe habe ich gestern wieder aufgebaut. Nach offizieller Wiegemethode 10,2Kg ... fahrfertig 10,6Kg. Kann man schon lassen  


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @alle
> 
> Ist wer heute auf der Spessarträubertour unterwegs ???


Hatte ich erst überlegt. Aber die Jungs vom RSC traffen sich heute schon um 7  Das war mir des guten zuviel.

KillerN und ich treffen uns um 12 am Patershäuser Hofgut für ne lockere Runde. Kurzentschlossene dürfen sich gern anschließen.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (3. Juli 2005)

Moin,

so, erst mal schön ausgeschlafen. Gegen 12:00 werd ich wohl ne gemütliche Rennerunde von circa 4 Stunden einlegen. ann direkt zum Kaffee und Kuchen in den Garten. Ein gemütlicher Sonntag eben  

@[email protected] Ist schon was mit Odenwald X in Planung ?

Jetzt schau ich mir erst mal die Frammersbachbilder von Sakir an   

Bis denne


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Daten von unserer Tour, Berichte folgen später.

- 120 KM
- 2300 HM
- 7:34 Fahrzeit
- 15,5er Schnitt

ein schöner langer Trail   mit gelegentlichen Forstautobahnen !

nun erstmal baden und mal den Hintern pflegen *ggg*

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @alle
> 
> Ist wer heute auf der Spessarträubertour unterwegs ???


 
Ich bin die 71 km gefahren, da ich mich immer noch in einem Leistungsloch befinde und da auch irgend wie nicht raus komme! :kotz: 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (3. Juli 2005)

Was sagt ihr zu Jan Ulrichs Tourauftakt


----------



## Hugo (3. Juli 2005)

war auf der 115er.
warn viel zu lahm, mit an und abreise aus wasserlos über alzenau und kahl nach mainaschaff ganze 5 STUNDEN  
muss aber sagen dass man da hinten in der gegend richtig cool fahrn kann, und zwischendurch ma n warmer tee und ne banane...das is echt prkatisch  

@sakir
wo seidn ihr lang?


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir
> wo seidn ihr lang?


von Schlüchtern nach Großheubach

Foto´s sind in meinem Fotoalbum, soweit es funktioniert ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Hugo (3. Juli 2005)

momentma....irh seid den eselsweg gefahrn? und das ohne was zu sagen?!


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> momentma....irh seid den eselsweg gefahrn? und das ohne was zu sagen?!


.... da reden wir mittlerweile bestimmt schon 4 wochen drüber....
es war allgemein bekannt, das wir vom 02 auf 03 den "E" weg radeln,
uns wurde doch auch noch "viel spass" gewünscht.....
ausserdem bist du für uns Rentner viel zu schnell unterwegs   

Michael


----------



## Hugo (3. Juli 2005)

tze...abgesehn davon dass ich nix davon wusst...wieso red ich mir dann hier den mund fusselig und ausser tboy will keiner mit mir fahrn?!
gebts zu...ihr mögt mich nicht  
wars denn wenigstens schön zu fahrn?


----------



## Google (4. Juli 2005)

Moin, moin

Was ist jetzt eigentlich damit?:





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> WER FÄHRT EIGENTLICH NOCH ALLES IN WOMBI DEN KEILI ??


Bei Übersetzungsproblemen bin ich gerne behilflich  

Und damit ?


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ist schon was mit Odenwald X in Planung ?


Und wie schauts aus mit einer schönen ausgedehnten, gemeinsamen Tour am Sonntag ?  Also ich hätt Lust   Hat schon jemand etwas im Kopf ? Vielleicht schon den Odenwald X   Ansonsten könnt ich ab Parkplatz Shooters in Steinheim ne Barbarossa-Hahnekamm-Jedermanntour anbieten....Oder wir fahren ne Schleife über Seligenstadt/Mainflingen und fangen dort noch ein paar ein und radeln ab dort in den Spessart...

Wir können natürlich auch was anderes machen....


----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen,

habe mir eben mal die "E"-Geschichte angesehen - war ja ein Super-Wochenende für so eine Tour. Maixle, Mat2u und ich haben den "E"-weg ebenfalls in Planung, aber erst für das WE 23./24.7. Allerdings wollen wir uns gemütliche 2 Tage Zeit lassen (sorry Hugo, aber in der Zeit bis Du wahrscheinlich hin UND zurück gefahren )

@sakir - könntest Du mir mal das GPS-Overlay von Deiner Tour schicken? Dann können wir unsere Tour ein bisschen besser planen und schon Mal schauen, wo unterwegs Verpflegungsstationen und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind. Danke!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. Juli 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> habe mir eben mal die "E"-Geschichte angesehen - war ja ein Super-Wochenende für so eine Tour. Maixle, Mat2u und ich haben den "E"-weg ebenfalls in Planung, aber erst für das WE 23./24.7. Allerdings wollen wir uns gemütliche 2 Tage Zeit lassen (sorry Hugo, aber in der Zeit bis Du wahrscheinlich hin UND zurück gefahren )
> 
> ...


 
Ihr Technik Freaks! Mit den zwei Fritsch Karten Spessart Nord und Süd bist du eigendlich bestens audgerüstet! Die E Markierung ist meistens bestens zusehen! 
Zur Übernachting kann ich Heigenbrücken empfehlen, dort habe ich vor Jahren bei einer E Tour mit zwei Mädels genächtigt <- das jetzt nicht falsch verstehen!!!

@Sakir, habt ihr im Kloster genächtigt und seid am zweiten Tag am Main Heim??
"Mein" Eiscafe gefällt euch   was

Ciao

PS: Hugo, ich hab das auc nicht gelesen, die schreiben irgend wie zwischen den Zeilen oder nehmen weise Schrift auf weisem Grund oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (4. Juli 2005)

jo, warhscheinlich so, wie?

ich hatte mir die sache so vorgestellt dass man die tour an einem tag fährt.
evtl. mim zug nach schlüchtern, eselsweg abfahrn und mim heimkommen müsst man sich halt was einfallen lassen  
na entweder auch wieder zug(hier wäre das wochenend ticket natürlich wahnsinnig praktisch  ) oder privat

son gps overlay wär trotzdem ganz praktisch(wofür hat man denn die dinger) und das schwarze E auf weissem grund ist MEISTENS gut zu sehn...sind aber auch schon ma n halbe stunde auf der strasse gestanden weil das E auf nem frisch gefällten baum war, was wir aber eben erst nachdem wir die strasse in beide richtungen rund 5km abgefahrn warn gesehn habe  

in grosskrotzenburg fängt n radweg an der nach schlüchtern führt...müssen wohl rund 50km sein, hat den schonma jemand getestet?


----------



## Sakir (4. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir, habt ihr im Kloster genächtigt und seid am zweiten Tag am Main Heim??
> "Mein" Eiscafe gefällt euch   was


tja.... das Eis dort ist viel zu lecker, um einfach daran vorbei fahren zu können   
wir hatten schon überlegt dich anzurufen, das du vorbeikommen sollst   
In Großheubach hatten wir in einem Hotel übernachtet (www.weingut-bretzel.de) da gibts ein Gruppenzimmer für 19 EUR ! wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn man mit 2 Frauen fährt   

@Kwi-Schan: klar kann ich das machen ! kommt per eMail

@Lupo: schon wieder im Lande ???

@Google: WE sieht bei mir schlecht aus ! eventuell was kleines am Samstag, 
für den Keiler bin ich seit gestern gemeldet, ausserdem für Biebergrund !

P.S. Barracuda_de: dir fällt auch alles auf ! "spässle"     

Michael


----------



## Miss Marple (4. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: schon wieder im Lande ???
> 
> Jaaaa wir sind wieder da   und ich hatte Wolfgang ein ganzes Wochenende nur
> für mich
> ...


----------



## Lupo (4. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Lupo: schon wieder im Lande ???...
> 
> Michael[/FONT]


ja leider...aber gestern haben wir marcus aus rimbach getroffen, der uns bei winterkasten entgegenkam. der ist ab 16.07. wieder im ODW und da soll auf alle fälle wieder ne grössere tour steigen. also wer lust hat, schon ma dran denken...


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand etwas im Kopf ? Vielleicht schon den Odenwald X   Ansonsten könnt ich ab Parkplatz Shooters in Steinheim ne Barbarossa-Hahnekamm-Jedermanntour anbieten....Oder wir fahren ne Schleife über Seligenstadt/Mainflingen und fangen dort noch ein paar ein und radeln ab dort in den Spessart...
> 
> Wir können natürlich auch was anderes machen....


von meiner Seite is noch nix geplant. Muß auch nicht, ich kann spontan fahren, so wie gestern, oder auch nicht  Oder einfach das GPS laden  

Nebenbei ... wir haben Hochsommer. Und ich denke da an so einen Nightride wie letztes Jahr mit Einkehr irgendwo an der Nidda, gern auch wo anders lang bzw. wo anders Einkehr. @Lupo weis sicher was ich meine  Oder ich könnt mir auch was ausdenken wenn ein paar mehr außer mir auf sowas Lust haben   Die Zeit für solche Sachen ist ruck zuck wieder vorbei  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu Jan Ulrichs Tourauftakt



NIX MEHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (4. Juli 2005)

@sakir - Danke für das Overlay, ist angekommen. 

@hugo - Ich hab' Dir ja gesagt, dass unsere Tour für Dich zu langsam ist 

@barracuda - Danke für den Übernachtungstipp - das mit den Mädels hab ich als verheirateter Familienvater natürlich überlesen...
...waren sie hübsch?? Und wo war das gleich? 
Ach ja, und "analoge Karten" habe ich als Geograph latürnich auch (allerdings die amtlichen und nicht die "Fritsch"-Ausgabe)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## yakko (5. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Daten von unserer Tour, Berichte folgen später.
> 
> ...



So, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.

Nachdem ich am Sonntag wohl den weitestens Weg nach Hause hatte (waren am Ende 91 km), hatte ich irgendwie noch nicht genug und bin noch mal 15 ins Freibad gefahren, bei dem Wetter auf der Couch liegen fand ich dann doch nicht so verlockend. Mein Hintern fand das dann aber nicht so toll...

Bin jetzt kurz davor mich für Wombach anzumelden, will ja auch mal in die Saison starten 

yakko


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. Juli 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt kurz davor mich für Wombach anzumelden, will ja auch mal in die Saison starten
> 
> yakko


 
Ich habs grade hinter mich gebracht!  

Ciao


----------



## Andreas (5. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu Jan Ulrichs Tourauftakt



Eigentlich waren es ja nur 3 sek / km und das kann auch an Wind- oder sonstigen Verhaeltnissen liegen. Aber es ist schon peinlich, wenn man ueberholt wird und keine Gegenwehr zeigt.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand etwas im Kopf ? Vielleicht schon den Odenwald X Ansonsten könnt ich ab Parkplatz Shooters in Steinheim ne Barbarossa-Hahnekamm-Jedermanntour anbieten....Oder wir fahren ne Schleife über Seligenstadt/Mainflingen und fangen dort noch ein paar ein und radeln ab dort in den Spessart...



Am WE bin ich in Koeln. Wegen Odenwald-X: Ich wuerde gerne mal auf dem Vogesenweg den Odenwald queren  (Nieder-Ramstadt- Heidelberg). Die GPS Tracks habe ich schon erstellt. Bei dem Termin bin ich auch spontan, da das Wetter passen sollte.


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr zu Jan Ulrichs Tourauftakt


Na ja, wenn Amstrong nun schon 6 TdF vor ihm war kann ich mir vorstellen, daß es für Ullrich beim Zeitfahren sehr ungewohnt war, das Amstrong hinter ihm startete. Man fällt halt schnell in alte Gewohnheiten zurück. Ich kanns ihm nicht verübeln, wenn er ihn hat vorbei ziehen lassen 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: WE sieht bei mir schlecht aus ! eventuell was kleines am Samstag,
> für den Keiler bin ich seit gestern gemeldet, ausserdem für Biebergrund !


Schade   Samstag steht bei mir noch in den Sternen..eher wirds was am Sonntag. Ich denk es ist mal wieder an der Zeit, daß wir an einem WE mal wieder was gemeinsames fahren.....Oder muß ich Erdis Aussage die er vor Monaten schon getroffen hat, langsam ernst nehmen ?? ( "Ich freu mich schon auf den Herbst")





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> gestern haben wir marcus aus rimbach getroffen, der uns bei winterkasten entgegenkam. der ist ab 16.07. wieder im ODW und da soll auf alle fälle wieder ne grössere tour steigen. also wer lust hat, schon ma dran denken...


Also ich denk dran  Ich brauch dann nur nochmal Input.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> von meiner Seite is noch nix geplant.


Registriert  Ehrlich gesagt könnt ich auch mal wieder einen Kaffee in Miltenberg trinken. Was hälsten davon ? Aber wir können auch gerne im Spessart rumgurken oder ne RTF im Umkreis besuchen. Hmmm. eigentlich brauch ich noch ein paar Höhenmeter  Ich meld mich morgen oder übermorgen nochmal.





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Odenwald-X: Ich wuerde gerne mal auf dem Vogesenweg den Odenwald queren  (Nieder-Ramstadt- Heidelberg). Die GPS Tracks habe ich schon erstellt. Bei dem Termin bin ich auch spontan, da das Wetter passen sollte.


Mach mal  Aber dann bitte doch mit ner Ansage das bei schönem Wetter der OX an diesem oder jenem WE angegangen wird  

Grüße und Tschüss


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> .....Oder muß ich Erdis Aussage die er vor Monaten schon getroffen hat, langsam ernst nehmen ?? ( "Ich freu mich schon auf den Herbst")  Ehrlich gesagt könnt ich auch mal wieder einen Kaffee in Miltenberg trinken. Was hälsten davon ? Aber wir können auch gerne im Spessart rumgurken oder ne RTF im Umkreis besuchen. Grüße und Tschüss


ich würde es tun ... ich zweifle mittlerweile an allem  

Ich hab auch nix gegen ein Kaffee in Miltenberg. Ich kann mir auch einen ODW-X per Renner vorstellen  

Am Samstag kannst Du/Wir es uns beim Hessen Cup in Hainburg mal richtig geben  Hab diesbezüglich auch schon Anfragen aus dem Tour-Forum ... allerdings weis ich gar nicht ob ich mir das überhaupt antun will   

Sonntag startet eine "normale" RTF in Neu-Isenburg im Sportpark. Das könnt ich mir auch vorstellen.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (6. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde es tun ... ich zweifle mittlerweile an allem


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch nix gegen ein Kaffee in Miltenberg. Ich kann mir auch einen ODW-X per Renner vorstellen
> 
> Am Samstag kannst Du/Wir es uns beim Hessen Cup in Hainburg mal richtig geben  Hab diesbezüglich auch schon Anfragen aus dem Tour-Forum ... allerdings weis ich gar nicht ob ich mir das überhaupt antun will
> 
> ...


Also wenn das nicht genügend Vorschläge sind   Ich würd sagen je nachdem wo sich noch Interessierte melden, fahrn wir einfach mit. Ich seh schon...Wir sind da flexibel  

@[email protected] Was für Euch dabei ?


----------



## puls190 (6. Juli 2005)

Hey habt ihr schon mal um diese Zeit euer Bike geputzt   

Scheiss Nachtdienst   

Gibt es ein Tourangebot unter der Woche also für heute oder morgen ansonsten fahre ich heute mal auf den Hahnekamm und werde dort schön ein Weizenbier   trinken ohne Km oder Hm zu zählen  


PS: Mein Scott Genius ist verkauft  

@erdi: Neue Prophetbilder sind erwünscht 

@google so so die Seite 45   

Interesse Für Kaffee in Miltenberg hiermit gemeldet


----------



## Google (6. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey habt ihr schon mal um diese Zeit euer Bike geputzt
> 
> Scheiss Nachtdienst
> 
> ...


Nun, da muß ich schon wieder posten...  Ich wollte heute und morgen fahren wenn das Wetter hält  Ich kann von mir aus so gegen 16:45 starten und bin 35 Minuten/45 Minuten später in Seligenstadt oder Mainflingen. Entweder GA oder Hahnenkamm....Hast Du meine Handynummer ?? Bei Interesse einfach melden. Bin ab Mittag wieder erreichbar.

@ Erdi01, [email protected]  Miltenbergkaffee ? Samstag oder Sonntag lieber ?? (Bei mir hat sich der Samstagstermin zerschlagen, muß aber noch mal Rücksprache halten  )

Ach...und wegen der Seite 45....Du interessierst Dich eben für Bikegestelle, ich neben diesen auch für Gestelle anderer Art


----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2005)

hier mal ein kleiner Bericht :

wir sind um 8:30 in Schlüchtern gestartet. gleich ging es erstmal steil 
bergauf in den Wald.....am Waldanfang habe ich gleich mal ein Handy 
gefunden   
Dadurch das wir den Geko hatten konnten wir dem "E" folgen, auch 
wenn dies mal durch ein zugewuchertes Gebüsch ging  
Nachdem wir dann eine Höhe von ca. 400HM erreicht hatten, ging es 
eigentlich nurnoch von 300-450hm hoch und runter. Die Wege waren 
sehr Traillastig, ab und an sind wir mal auf einer Forstautobahn gefahren
 oder auch mal ein Stück eine Strasse entlang, am schlimmsten fand ich 
aber den nassen Morrast, der so schwammig war, das man dachte das 
Rad wird festgahlten. Ausserdem war er sehr rutschig, das merkte ich 
gleich mal an meinem 2,1" Mythos, der mir dann unsanft in einer Kurve
 wegrutschte... , halb so schlimm, der Boden war sehr weich   
An den sehr viel Wurzel hatten wir dann gleich gemerkt, das es zuvor 
geregnet hatte, sie waren sowas von rutschig, das ich mich fast nochmal
 gelegt hatte. Dies hatte dann aber der Mario gemacht   hatte ihn 
auch vorher vor den Wurzel gewarnt   
Am Engländer haben wir dann mal 10min. pause gemacht.... der ein oder 
andere musste mal austreten  
Irgendwie wurde es zum Ende hin immer mehr entmutigend, immerwieder 
ging es hoch runter hoch runter und das ohne viel HM auf dem Tacho zu 
haben. Wir wussten aber alle, das es mind 2000hm sind    Nachdem wir
 dann bei den (von irgendjemandem) genannten 112km bei 200hm waren 
und längst kein Ende sahen ist dann langsam aber sicher bei manchen die
 Laune gesunken und die zuvor lustigen Gespräche wurden immer eiser   
Zum Ende hin wurde der Weg nochmal richtig Trailig mit vielen steinigen
 Passagen, die wir aber leider nicht so richtig geniesen konnten.
endlich angekommen im Kloster Engelberg waren wir dann doch sehr froh, 
das wir das "E" geschafft hatten... teilweise hatten wir echt Befürchtungen,
 der Rene schafft das nicht ganz, ab km 90 hatte er leichte 
Konditionsprobleme, die dann aber nach einnahme von diversen Dopingmitteln
 weggegangen sind   
Natürlich haben wir dann gleich mal als einzige unsere Bikes INS Kloster 
gestellt und sind sofort über den Kuchen hergefallen   , nur mit den 2 
gezapften in der anderen Hand sah das schon ein wenig komisch aus   

Alles in allem waren wir schon kaputt... aber allesamt hatten wir dieses 
zufrieden Grinsen auf den Wangen, als wir den Abend in dem Weingut 
beendeten.....

Berichte sind nicht mein Ding, habe aber mal versucht den Tag ein bissel rüberzubringen 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem wir
> dann bei den (von irgendjemandem) genannten 112km bei 200hm waren
> und längst kein Ende sahen ist dann langsam aber sicher bei manchen die
> Laune gesunken und die zuvor lustigen Gespräche wurden immer eiser
> ...


 
Das mit den 111km kenne ich wo her, glaube ich hatte was von 125km auf dem Tacho nach her  

Und die Hügellandschaft vor dem Kloster hat mir damals 2 Platten ein gebracht   Konnte den letzten downhill auf der felge auch nicht so richtig geniessen   war aber besser als flicken.

Der Bericht ist aber   dafür das du das nicht gerne machst.

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mein Scott Genius ist verkauft
> 
> @erdi: Neue Prophetbilder sind erwünscht
> :


UND JETZT  

Vom Prophet gibt es nix neues ... sehr zääähhh der Aufbau  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bericht ist aber   dafür das du das nicht gerne machst.


----------



## Hugo (6. Juli 2005)

ich hätt da ma ne frage an unsre tourenspezis

wie fahr ich denn mim renner am geschicktesten von mir aus, also alzenau, oder zur not auch hanau, am besten auf den feldberg?
ich weiss wie ich mim audo und der s-bahn hinkomm, aber so mim rad wär schon cool.
ach, und wer sonntag noch nix vor hat und sich wirklich harte hunde ansehn will...in frankfurt ist ironman


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wie fahr ich denn mim renner am geschicktesten von mir aus, also alzenau, oder zur not auch hanau, am besten auf den feldberg?


Ja, das wüsst ich auch gerne. Es soll ja auch Spass machen. Und da scheidet für mich die Durchquerung von Stadtgebiet wie z.B. Bad Homburg erstmal aus. Dito irgendwelche heftig befahrenen Bundesstrassen.

Also ich fahr von Hanau aus über Karben und Rodheim nach Wehrheim (man kann übrigens dort die fette Strasse durchs Köpperner Tal vermeiden indem man nach der Ampel rechts abbiegt und den wunderbar asphaltierten Weg zum Bundeswehrdepot rauf nimmt!). Dann weiter über Neu-Anspach und quasi hintenrum über Schmitten auf den Feldberg.




			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ach, und wer sonntag noch nix vor hat und sich wirklich harte hunde ansehn will...in frankfurt ist ironman


Ja, da wollte ich mich auch an die Strecke gesellen. Ein Kollege von mir fährt mit. Ich denke, ich werd mir am Hühnerberg (zwischen Wachenbuchen und Niederdorfelden) einen schönen Platz suchen. Das ganze Jahr über sehe ich da immer die Schriftzüge vom vergangenen Ironman auf der Strasse, wenn ich mich da hochschaffe (da stehen so Sachen wie "Klappe halten, treten" oder "Quäl Dich Du Sau"   ). Da will ich doch mal die zugehörigen Fahrer sehen.   
Nur, wann kommen die denn da lang?    Immerhin kommen sie zweimal vorbei. 

Es wird um 7 gestartet und dann müssen sie ja erstmal schwimmen. Aber wie lang? 1,5h? 2h? Und wie schnell fährt so ein Triathlet Fahrrad?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätt da ma ne frage an unsre tourenspezis
> 
> wie fahr ich denn mim renner am geschicktesten von mir aus, also alzenau, oder zur not auch hanau, am besten auf den feldberg?
> :



Alzenau/Michelbach/Rodenbach/Niederdorfelden/Nieder-Obereschbach/Burgholzhausen/Köppern/Bundeswehrdepot (siehe Post von BlackTrak)/Anspach/Schmitten/Oberreifenberg - ca. 80 KM/1200 HM einfach

Ist imo der beste, weil verkehrsärmste Weg. Kein Ffm, kein HG, keine B8, keine B521, keine B3  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (7. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> UND JETZT
> 
> 
> Erdi01




und jetzt kann ich meine Rechnungen wieder zahlen  

na ich habe meganeue Cannondalesnews erfahren und werde wohl nach der Eurobike zuschlagen müssen.  

bin auf dem Weg in den Osten  

muss heiraten  

lass mir Fett absaugen  

Ok es gibt nur eine richtige Antwort


----------



## eDw (7. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Alzenau/Michelbach/Rodenbach/Niederdorfelden/Nieder-Obereschbach/Burgholzhausen/Köppern/Bundeswehrdepot (siehe Post von BlackTrak)/Anspach/Schmitten/Oberreifenberg - ca. 80 KM/1200 HM einfach
> 
> Ist imo der beste, weil verkehrsärmste Weg. Kein Ffm, kein HG, keine B8, keine B521, keine B3
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi,
das wuerde mich auch interessieren. Kannst Du den Weg etwas praezieser gestallten (vorallem zwieschen Rodenbach und Obereschbach.
Ich hab die Hoffnung immer noch nicht aufgegeben mal mit dem Bike nach Eschborn zum Arbeiten zu fahren. Bei den Spritpreisen ist mir das gerade wieder eingefallen.

Danke + Gruss
eDw - Der Mitleser!


----------



## yakko (7. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> yakko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich jetzt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (7. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch nix gegen ein Kaffee in Miltenberg. Ich kann mir auch einen ODW-X per Renner vorstellen
> 
> Erdi01


 
Ich wollte die ganze Zeit schon fragen, ob der ODW-X mit Renner oder MTB ausgetragen wird, aber das hat sich ja geklärt.  

Falls es bei euch dieses und nächstes WE nichts wird (da bin ich nämlich im Urlaub) - ich würde mich da gerne anschließen, mein Renner sollte bis dahin auch da sein (gestern waren die versprochenen 3 Wochen vorbei)

René


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte die ganze Zeit schon fragen, ob der ODW-X mit Renner oder MTB ausgetragen wird, aber das hat sich ja geklärt.
> 
> Falls es bei euch dieses und nächstes WE nichts wird (da bin ich nämlich im Urlaub) - ich würde mich da gerne anschließen, mein Renner sollte bis dahin auch da sein (gestern waren die versprochenen 3 Wochen vorbei)
> 
> René


Ich würd sagen den ODW-X machen wir natürlich in beiden Ausführungen  

@Erdi01, [email protected] Wegen Miltenberg wäre mir der Sonntag am liebsten...Ich könnt gegen 10:00 Uhr starten, circa 10:40 an der Fähre in Seligenstadt sein, gegen 10:50 an der Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen.....

Wer noch mitkommen möchte ist gerne dazu eingeladen....

Grüße

Google


----------



## Hugo (7. Juli 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird um 7 gestartet und dann müssen sie ja erstmal schwimmen. Aber wie lang? 1,5h? 2h? Und wie schnell fährt so ein Triathlet Fahrrad?




also die richtig guten leute schwimmen so 50min.
gefahrn wird von den gleichen leuten mit nem 40er schnitt, wenns wetter mitspielt auch mal ein wenig schneller  
dann noch laufen....wieder die ultrafitten schaffens in 2,5std.
macht ne gesamtzeit von knapp und 8:30 (wegen klamottenwechsel und son krahm) was vom gewinner mit sicherheit unterboten wird.
die am wenigstens guten leute die aber noch gut genug sind um durch zu kommen brauchen genau doppelt so lang


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> das wuerde mich auch interessieren. Kannst Du den Weg etwas praezieser gestallten (vorallem zwieschen Rodenbach und Obereschbach.
> Danke + Gruss
> eDw - Der Mitleser!


Rodenbach ... Erlensee/Langendiebach/Bruchköbel/Mittelbuchen/Wachenbuchen/Niederdorfelden/Bad-Vilbel-Massenheim/Niedererlenbach/Obererlenbach ... dort dann an der Kreizung halt links ab nach ... Obereschbach.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt kann ich meine Rechnungen wieder zahlen
> 
> na ich habe meganeue Cannondalesnews erfahren und werde wohl nach der Eurobike zuschlagen müssen.
> 
> ...


aha, dann soll es also das neue Scalpel werden ... oder wie es dann heisen wird ... oder ist mir wieder was entgangen  

Erdi01

wer baut mein prophet freiwillig auf


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sagen den ODW-X machen wir natürlich in beiden Ausführungen
> 
> @Erdi01, [email protected] Wegen Miltenberg wäre mir der Sonntag am liebsten...Ich könnt gegen 10:00 Uhr starten, circa 10:40 an der Fähre in Seligenstadt sein, gegen 10:50 an der Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen.....
> 
> ...


Ja ODW-X stehen noch 2 MTB Ausführungen an UND mim Renner such im mir auch diesen Sommer noch den Weg ...

Wegen Miltenberg gehe ich mal von MTB aus. Mir ist der Tag an dem das Wetter besser ist lieber, bzw. der Tag an dem mich die TdF Etappe nicht so interessiert  Gibt es da schon richtige Bergetappen  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (7. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Rodenbach ... Erlensee/Langendiebach/Bruchköbel/Mittelbuchen/Wachenbuchen/Niederdorfelden/Bad-Vilbel-Massenheim/Niedererlenbach/Obererlenbach ... dort dann an der Kreizung halt links ab nach ... Obereschbach.
> 
> Erdi01


Wann biste denn da das letzte mal langgefahren? Seitdem die Strassen da neu gebaut wurden, finde ich die Ecke Ober-Erlenbach/Ober-Eschbach nicht mehr sehr attraktiv. Ich fahr lieber in Niederdorfelden direkt nach Rendel rüber (das Landsträsschen ist nicht ausgeschildert) und durch Karben und Rodheim.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Wann biste denn da das letzte mal langgefahren? Seitdem die Strassen da neu gebaut wurden, finde ich die Ecke Ober-Erlenbach/Ober-Eschbach nicht mehr sehr attraktiv. Ich fahr lieber in Niederdorfelden direkt nach Rendel rüber (das Landsträsschen ist nicht ausgeschildert) und durch Karben und Rodheim.


Ja nicht mehr so attraktiv aber für auf die Arbeit nach Eschborn am effektivsten und immer noch am Besten. Rest is noch beschissener. 

Schöner Deine Variante, die geht halt Richtung Köppener Tal. Entweder über Kloppenheim und Petterweil oder obenrum über Burggräfenrode Illbenstadt.

Ich selber fahr freiwillig nicht Richtung F, HG oder allgemein Vordertaunus. Wenn dann tief in die Wetterau Richtung Wölfersheim, Münzenberg, Hungen, Lich.

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (8. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist der Tag an dem das Wetter besser ist lieber, bzw. der Tag an dem mich die TdF Etappe nicht so interessiert  Gibt es da schon richtige Bergetappen
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi,

faehrst Du heute nicht mit Deinen Dietzenbacher Rennradkollegen nach Karlsruhe das Rennen live anschauen? So etwas war doch geplant.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> faehrst Du heute nicht mit Deinen Dietzenbacher Rennradkollegen nach Karlsruhe das Rennen live anschauen? So etwas war doch geplant.


pelant schon, aber jobbedingt nicht machbar  

Wenigstens ist das Wetter nicht soooo dolle, da ist es erträglicher  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (8. Juli 2005)

Ahoi

kann mir jemand mal einen Tip geben, wo ich Webspace kostenlos herbekomme ?
soll nur zum Austausch von Daten sein.....

Michael


----------



## Andreas (8. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> kann mir jemand mal einen Tip geben, wo ich Webspace kostenlos herbekomme ?
> soll nur zum Austausch von Daten sein.....
> ...



Hi Sakir,

ich habe bei Arcor 50 MB kostenlos. Ist allerdings nicht die Welt und Traffic ist limitiert.

Unlimited gibt es bei:

http://www.zddv.de
http://www.user-portal.com


----------



## Google (8. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01, [email protected] Wegen Miltenberg wäre mir der Sonntag am liebsten...Ich könnt gegen 10:00 Uhr starten, circa 10:40 an der Fähre in Seligenstadt sein, gegen 10:50 an der Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen.....
> 
> Wer noch mitkommen möchte ist gerne dazu eingeladen....
> 
> ...


Guten Tag allerseits

Wollen wir es denn jetzt so machen   Vom Wetter geben sich Samstag und Sonntag nix und meine bessere Hälfte hat mich eigentlich für den Samstag schon verbucht  

Wenns Miltenberg nicht sein soll, können wir gerne auch ne ausgedehnte Rennerunde oder sonst was machen. Obwohl so ein Käffchen  Wir könnten ja diesmal bis in die Altstadt fahrn.....


----------



## Sakir (8. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe bei Arcor 50 MB kostenlos. Ist allerdings nicht die Welt und Traffic ist limitiert.


Ahoi,
da kam mir die Idee, das ich bei Telekotz doch auch ein paar MB habe und nach etwas stöbern auf der HP habe ich sogar eine Anleitung gefunden, wie ich es nutzen kann *ggg*
Danke trotzdem, die Idee war genau richtig

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag allerseits
> 
> Wollen wir es denn jetzt so machen   Vom Wetter geben sich Samstag und Sonntag nix und meine bessere Hälfte hat mich eigentlich für den Samstag schon verbucht
> 
> Wenns Miltenberg nicht sein soll, können wir gerne auch ne ausgedehnte Rennerunde oder sonst was machen. Obwohl so ein Käffchen  Wir könnten ja diesmal bis in die Altstadt fahrn.....


von meiner Seite O.K. wäre dann Sonntag 10:40 an der Fähre. Samstag kann wer will sich hier mit anschließen  

_Hallo Jungs,

ich muss mal wieder eine Tour ordentlich ankündigen. Am kommenden Samstag treffen wir uns um 13:30 Uhr in Dietzenbach Langgesser Str. 13 bei Wolf-Schäfer zu einer mittellangen Tour (90km) durch den Odenwald. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir gegen 17:30 Uhr wieder zurück sind.

Würde mich freuen den einen odere anderen zu treffen._

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (9. Juli 2005)

Kaffee in Miltenberg am So muss ich leider absagen hab mal wieder einen Dienst aufgebrummt bekommen.   
Sorry hatte mich schon drauf gefreut hoffe aber das es doch einmal klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (9. Juli 2005)

So dafür bin ich heute spontan die CTF in Grossheubach 
"Rund um den Engelsberg" mit gefahren

50km mit 1000HM und eine richtig tolle Strecke mit sehr guter Versorgung hat riesig Spass    gemacht


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2005)

@[email protected] ich klinke mich für morgen auch aus. Habe mein WE-soll heute erfüllt und werd morgen die TdF Etappe mir anschauen und vllt gegen abend noch ne kleine Runde drehen.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (10. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich klinke mich für morgen auch aus. Habe mein WE-soll heute erfüllt und werd morgen die TdF Etappe mir anschauen und vllt gegen abend noch ne kleine Runde drehen.
> 
> Erdi01


Shitte   Ich habs mir fast gedacht. Die Woche ist bei mir eh schon schlecht gelaufen, warum sollte es besser werden   Ob ich Morgen alleine 150 Km fahr und mir in Mi Kaffee reinziehe, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute ich muß mich hier doch auch mal wieder melden nachdem ich die ganze Woche nicht gefahren bin sondern mal richtig Pause gemacht habe, nachdem ich letztes Wochenende zwei Rennen an zwei hintereinander folgenden Tagen gefahren bin. Ich war die ganze Woche richtig faul und habe gar nichts gemacht heute wollte ich eigentlich fahren aber nachdem ich gestern um 4.30 aufgestanden bin und dann erst um halb eins ins Bett gegangen bin hab ichs doch vorgezogen heute nochmal zu pausieren. Dafür werde ich den ganzen Tag sportlich vor dem Fernseher verbringen und schaue mir gerade schon den Ironman Frankfurt an bevor ich später zur Tour wechsele. 

So der grund für das frühe aufstehen gestern war, Ihr werdet es wohl schon ahnen, ich war bei der Tour Etappe von Pforzheim bei der vierten Berwertung am Zimmerplatz. Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen wie super das war. Die Leute die Stimmung die Show und die Fahrer einfach super. Die meisten Zuschauer waren schon einen Tag vorher angereist oder gar bei beiden Ettappen es war wie bei den großen Bergetappen die Plätze waren schon morgens um 6-7 Uhr schon voll belegt auf den Autobahnen da unten waren überall Tour Fahrezeuge unterwegs es war einfach magisch alles im Bann der Tour einfach super. Auch wenn ein großteil der Zuschauer natürlich fast überhaupt keine Ahnung haben von Radsdport sonder nur den Namen Jan Ullrich kennen waren trotzdem alle volle begeisterung für die Fahrer jeder wurde mit Applaus überhäuft und auch die Stimmen des Fahrerfeldes nach den Etappen waren sehr positiv über das hohe Feedback und die Begeisterung der Zuschauer. 


Das war meine Erste Live Etappe überhaupt wo ich dabei war und ich kann sagen es war wunderbar. Es war auch eher eine spontane Entscheidung hin zu fahren mein Vater wollte hin und wir sind einfach mit dann. Ich werde am 24ten auch nochmal nach Paris fahren, das war aber schon vorher geplant, dort die Schlußetappe schauen. 

Ich kann jetzt schon Rückblickend sagen das mich die Tour jetzt voll in den Bann gezogen hat und es sicherlich nicht die letzte Etappe war wo ich live dabei war. Mal schauen vllt schon nächstes Jahr ne Bergetappe irgendwo in den Alpen. ES WAR EINFACH NUR FETT UND SUPER


----------



## tboy0709 (10. Juli 2005)

Ach ja und dann war das gestern natürlich auch noch ne super spannende Etappe Amstrong zum ersten mal ohne Helfer und das an nen leichten Berg (Ullrich) Vino und Klöden mit abwechselnden Attacken einfach klasse wenn dasso weiter geht na dann wird das eine sehrspannende Tour ich bin schon sehr auf heute gesapannt wenn die erste etwas schwerere Ettape kommt Vino wird wieder alles probieren und Klöden schein auch überraschend stark zu sein Ullrich kommt gut mit scheint wieder erholt nach seinem Sturz durch die Heckscheibe. 

Man ist das spannend


----------



## Hugo (10. Juli 2005)

so...hab ma die tvkarte bissi gequält und die heutige etappe von km 50 an und gefähr aufgenommen...nachm komprimiern müsstens so 2gb werden...damit sind die nächsten fahrten auf der rolle schonma versorgt


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juli 2005)

na also, Deutscher in gelb  Klasse Leistung von Vogt, dem gönn ichs.

Ulle wieder mit nem Purzelbaum, scheint aber bis auf Prellungen so weit o.k. Soll mal zusehen, dass der mal durch richtige Leistung glänzt  

Nebenbei hab ich ein bisschen am Prophet geschraubt. Jetzt geheich noch ne Runde drehen, kann ich nach 5 Stunden auf em Sofa brauchen ...

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (10. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 150 Km fahr und mir in Mi Kaffee reinziehe,



 Schock 

Stimmt die Km Angabe so muss ich wohl meine Intresse am Kaffee in Miltenberg zurückziehen   


@Erdi ich weis ich nerv aber ich will neue Prophet Bilder sehen


Bravo Voigt


----------



## Sakir (10. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt die Km Angabe so muss ich wohl meine Intresse am Kaffee in Miltenberg zurückziehen


Vom Shooters (HU-Steinheim) bis Miltenberg 
sind es 65km einfach.... da ist man in 2:30h dort !
wenn du mit dem Auto anreist *g* kannst du auch Seligenstadt oder 
etc. zusteigen und so die Strecke verkürzen !
bedencke aber, das der einzigste Anstieg die Stufe zur Toilette im 
BackDrive ist   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (10. Juli 2005)

OK 

Intresse Kaffee in Miltenberg wieder angemeldet


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi ich weis ich nerv aber ich will neue Prophet Bilder sehen
> :


O.K. extra für Dich die Digicam ausgepackt, abgedrückt und geuppt Jetzt will ich auch mal ein Lob hören   

Hatte ich Dir noch gar nicht erzählt. Meine Carbon ELO ist jetzt eigentlich "falsch" abgestimmt  Normalerweise ist sie beim Druck aufs Knöpfchen blockiert. Jetzt nicht mehr, sie erhöht extrem die Druckstufe vergleichbar wie eine "moderne" SPV Gabel, d.h. im Wiegetritt nahezu Ruhe und falls halt doch ein Brocken kommt reagiert sie. Bin mal auf den Praxistest gespannt ... falls ich jemals fertig werde  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (10. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. extra für Dich die Digicam ausgepackt, abgedrückt und geuppt Jetzt will ich auch mal ein Lob hören
> 
> Hatte ich Dir noch gar nicht erzählt. Meine Carbon ELO ist jetzt eigentlich "falsch" abgestimmt  Normalerweise ist sie beim Druck aufs Knöpfchen blockiert. Jetzt nicht mehr, sie erhöht extrem die Druckstufe vergleichbar wie eine "moderne" SPV Gabel, d.h. im Wiegetritt nahezu Ruhe und falls halt doch ein Brocken kommt reagiert sie. Bin mal auf den Praxistest gespannt ... falls ich jemals fertig werde
> 
> Erdi01



muss dich ma zitiern


> Was fahrt Ihr fürn Sch...



das ding is ja nur hässlich...das einzige was dran cool is is das alte sachs schaltwerk....den rest kannste eigentlich gleich...ach weisste...is ganz cool dass du das fährst... ein rahmen weniger den mir de rene aufschwatzen will....magst ni noch die ganze jahresproduktion kaufen  
ich hab grad angefangen c-dale wieder leiden zu können aber bei dem ding :kotz:


----------



## puls190 (10. Juli 2005)

@erdi

WELTKLASSE richtig geil das Teil 

das kommt ja dem von Cannondalestore sehr nahe

ist das schon deine Sattelhöhe ?


@Hugo

Welche Bikes findest du den gut oder schön ?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juli 2005)

Tzzz ... Tzzz ... immer das gleiche mit den Neidern  

DIR muß er nicht gefallen sondern MIR ... und das tut er ... zumindest bis jetzt, wie es nach der ersten Ausfahrt ist weis ich nocht nicht.

Und wenn er mir nicht gefällt ... auch egal ... dann bau ich halt mein Jekyll wieder auf pder das Super-V oder doch gleich Beide. Dann hätt ich ein Super-V, ein Jekyll, ein Prophet, meine Winterschlampe und mein Optimo Renner. Eins von den Fünfen wird wird mir dann wohl gefallen  

So, und jetzt können die Neider wieder auf mich einschlagen  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @ist das schon deine Sattelhöhe ?


ich denke so ungefähr könnte es passen. Weis ich halt erst genau wenn ich draufsitz  

Aber was genau willst Du Dir den holen. Oder willst Du mir erzählen Du kannst bis zur/nach der Eurobike stillhalten  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. Juli 2005)

@[email protected] Nix gegen Meinungsfreiheit. Aber bei Deiner Art der Kommunikation mußte Dich net wundern wenn Dich keiner mehr lieb hat  Mami wird noch immer hoffen..so sindse halt die Muttis  

@[email protected] Ok, es sind von mir aus nur 145 Km hin und zurück.   Von Mainflingen aus sind es in etwa 4 Stunden Fahrzeit was zu schaffen ist zumal das ganze als ne lockere *Fettverbrennungstour* angelegt ist. Jetzt wirste Dich aber etwas gedulden müßen. Ich hab mich nämlich gestern überwunden doch alleine zu fahren. Hat sich gelohnt: Ein Cappuccino, ein Espresso, ein Erdbeerkuchen, ein Cola Light und zwei hübsche Bedienungen  

@Jungs und Mä[email protected] Ich frag mich manchmal auch ob mich keiner mehr lieb hat  ...Oder was ist hier eigentlich los ??

Ich bin hier seit Wochen, bzw. eigentlich schon seit Monaten (fast) der einzige der hier im Thread nach gemeinsamen Touren anfragt (oder auch versucht anzubieten. Bin halt kein Guide..) Die Resonanz ist sehr gering bis gar nicht da. Was ist los ? Bin ich der einzige der den Hang hat mit anderen zu fahren oder ist es tatsächlich so daß sich Grüppchen gebildet haben, die übern Thread keine Verabredungen mehr treffen ? Die meisten hier im Thread können jedenfalls auch bei ner gemeinsamen Gelände/Höhenmetertour genug "Trainingsreize" für sich rausholen....

Ich komme mir mittlerweile jedenfalls ziemlich blöd vor und hab auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr dazu, wenn ich hier anfrage und nix tut sich. Und nur hier rum zu spammen, dazu hab ich auch keine Lust. 

Ich weiß, es ist ein von mir schon mal angesprochenes Thema. Ich werds auch nicht ein weiteres mal ansprechen.


----------



## KillerN (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

wer hat den vor Ende des Monats, den Keiler-Marathon zu fahren ?

Ich werde mir wohl die mittlere Strecke vornehmen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Ippie (11. Juli 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] bei mir hat es nichts mit desinteresse zu tun. Ich habe so ein klieines Trainingsloch und fahre zur Zeit einmal die Woche im Taunus und am WE was sich so anbietet. Grundlage laufe ich meistens und da fahre ich natürlich zur Zeit fast keine mehr. Das vergangene WE war ich unterwegs und bin bis auf 90 Min. auch nichts gefahren. Aber nächstes WE könnte man mal wieder den Hahnenkamm unsicher machen oder vielleicht diesmal die Birkenhainer von Langenprozelten fahren? Vor Wombach werde ich aber keine Hardcoretouren (Eselsweg) von mehr als 4 Std fahren. Ansonsten werde ich hauptsächlich unter der Woche laufen.
Aber der Herbst/Winter kommt bestimmt und da freue ich mich auch wieder auf Miltenberg.

@[email protected] Interessantes Gefährt. Optisch für mich nicht der Augenschmaus. Aber wie Du schon schreibst, es muß Dir gefallen. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (11. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Nix gegen Meinungsfreiheit. Aber bei Deiner Art der Kommunikation mußte Dich net wundern wenn Dich keiner mehr lieb hat  Mami wird noch immer hoffen..so sindse halt die Muttis



 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Jungs und Mä[email protected] Ich frag mich manchmal auch ob mich keiner mehr lieb hat  ...Oder was ist hier eigentlich los ??
> 
> Ich bin hier seit Wochen, bzw. eigentlich schon seit Monaten (fast) der einzige der hier im Thread nach gemeinsamen Touren anfragt (oder auch versucht anzubieten. Bin halt kein Guide..) Die Resonanz ist sehr gering bis gar nicht da. Was ist los ? Bin ich der einzige der den Hang hat mit anderen zu fahren oder ist es tatsächlich so daß sich Grüppchen gebildet haben, die übern Thread keine Verabredungen mehr treffen ? Die meisten hier im Thread können jedenfalls auch bei ner gemeinsamen Gelände/Höhenmetertour genug "Trainingsreize" für sich rausholen....



Also ich bin dabei. Wegen Umbauarbeiten am meinem Balkon kann ich im Juli allerdings nur Sonntags. Oder mal wieder nach der Arbeit Donnerstags.

Grundlagentouren interessieren mich momentan nicht so, obwohl der Cappu in Miltenberg sehr gut ist. Mein neues Bike will in die Berge.


----------



## Hugo (11. Juli 2005)

sorry, aber das prophet is und bleibt in meinen augen ne fehlkonstruktion...degressive dämpferanlenkung  
das in der heutigen zeit noch son mist gebaut wird...aber seis drum, so ne coladose können sich nur echte fans kaufen...die denken dann auch man würde sich mit ihnen freun wenn man über die bikes lacht  

mich braucht niemand lieb zu haben...is eh bloss alles konkurenz wobei wir dieses jahr wohl keine gemeinsamen rennen mehr fahrn werden...aber die nächste saison steht schon in den startlöchern, von daher sollte man es sich hier nicht zu kuschelig machen


----------



## KillerN (11. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber das prophet is und bleibt in meinen augen ne fehlkonstruktion...degressive dämpferanlenkung
> das in der heutigen zeit noch son mist gebaut wird...aber seis drum, so ne coladose können sich nur echte fans kaufen...die denken dann auch man würde sich mit ihnen freun wenn man über die bikes lacht
> 
> mich braucht niemand lieb zu haben...is eh bloss alles konkurenz wobei wir dieses jahr wohl keine gemeinsamen rennen mehr fahrn werden...aber die nächste saison steht schon in den startlöchern, von daher sollte man es sich hier nicht zu kuschelig machen



Ich glaube mit der Aussage hast du extrem tief ins Klo gegriffen.

Der Erdi wird wohl nie zu deiner Konkurrenz zählen, da er erstens an keienn MTB Wettkämpfen teilnimmt und zweitens in einer ganz anderen Alterklasse starten würde. 

Ich fand die komplette Aussage irgendwie beleidigend, hätte man sich auch verkneifen können ...

Naja wie auch immer, ich fahre um Spaß zu haben und nicht mit irgendwelchen Siegen prahlen zu wollen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Sakir (11. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mir mittlerweile jedenfalls ziemlich blöd vor.......


im Moment hab eich auch kaum Lust auf Grundlagentouren, 
mein Schwerpunkt liegt im moment mehr auf Taunus Gelände...
auf Taunus Gelände...auf Taunus Gelände...auf Taunus Gelände...
auf Taunus Gelände...auf Taunus Gelände...auf Taunus Gelände...
auf Taunus Gelände...auf Taunus Gelände...
wenn es dann wieder ende September früher dunkel wird und 
die Saison dem Ende naht, werde ich wieder mehr richtung Touren 
und Grundlage gehen !
zumindest so wie ich es im moment plane....
und meine "unterderwocheinheiten" fahe ich direkt nach der arbeit, 
dann gibts weniger Stress daheim   

@Ippie: den Termin am Mittwoch werde ich absagen und dann 
doch pünktlich ab 17:10 am Treffpunkt stehen !

Michael


----------



## Sakir (11. Juli 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> wer hat den vor Ende des Monats, den Keiler-Marathon zu fahren ?
> 
> ...


ICH HABE MICH GEMELDET !


----------



## Hugo (11. Juli 2005)

das war in keinster weise beleidigend.
hab nur seine signatur zitiert und meine meinung zu seinem rad kund getan, ausserdem wollte er dass auf ihn eingeschlagen wird  

das bike is nunmal hässlich, was kann ich dafür?!

und das erdi keine rennen fährt is mir auch schon aufgefallen  
ändert nix an der tatsache dass ich das rad ******** find...jaja das alte superV, oder das KillerV das warn noch bikes(lange vor deiner zeit @killer  ) aber was c-dale momentan bruzelt...und ich hab auch noch klamotten von denen...die schweine haben einfach sugoi gekauft


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juli 2005)

Hehe .. geht doch  

Endlich wieder Leben in der Bude, man muß nur ein paar Bildchen posten  

Und schlagt ruhig weiter auf mich ein ... ich hab ein dickes Fell. Und was ein gewisser Herr H aus A von sich gibt geht mir sowieso auf Höhe Paris am A vorbei  

Erdi01

P.S. Fast vergessen zu erwähnen ... CD is und bleibt die Beste Fahradmarke wo gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin hier seit Wochen, bzw. eigentlich schon seit Monaten (fast) der einzige der hier im Thread nach gemeinsamen Touren anfragt (oder auch versucht anzubieten. Bin halt kein Guide..) Die Resonanz ist sehr gering bis gar nicht da. Was ist los ? Bin ich der einzige der den Hang hat mit anderen zu fahren oder ist es tatsächlich so daß sich Grüppchen gebildet haben, die übern Thread keine Verabredungen mehr treffen ? Die meisten hier im Thread können jedenfalls auch bei ner gemeinsamen Gelände/Höhenmetertour genug "Trainingsreize" für sich rausholen....
> .


ist so das sich Grüppchen gebildet haben. Kann man nix machen und ich habs schon vor Wochen/Monaten mit meiner Aussage, die Du auch schon zitiert hast auf den Punkt gebracht. Mir macht das nicht viel aus. Ich bin jahrelang vorwiegend alleine gefahren.

Ich werd nach wie vor hier posten wenn ich was vor habe, auch wenn die Resonanz gegen Null geht. Aktuell versuche ich immer noch Leute zu Nightrides mit Einkehr im Juli und August zu bewegen. Gerade heute wieder beim schwimmen drüber gequatscht. Könnt was werden  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (11. Juli 2005)

So da war ich doch heute tatsächlich mit dem Bike in Miltenberg aber nicht zum Kaffee sondern zum Weizenbier   

Es waren von meiner Dienstelle in Schaafheim aus 90 km(hin und zurück) wir sind zu dritt dort hingerast also nix mit Fettverbrennung 26,8 Schnitt mit dem Mtb ist schon krass für mich.  
Zurück dan allerdings ein 24Schnitt hat mir auch gereicht  

@google: Ich hoffe du gibst jetzt nicht auf und planst hier noch ein paar Touren 

@erdi: was mein neues Cannondale betrifft kann ich noch nichts sagen ich will mir die neuen Modelle doch erst einmal Live ansehen.
Hätte Bock auf ein Scalpel Prophet oder mal schauen wie das neue Teil aussieht http://thebradblog.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=91986


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2005)

Moin allerseits

na dann hat das mit dem derzeitigen dünnen Tourenangebot ja nachvollziebare Gründe. Ist wohl wirklich ne kleine Flaute drinne...  

@[email protected] Wir können gerne am WE was machen   Sach was und ich fahr mit   Bislang gehen noch beide Tage am WE, Samstags etwas bevorzugt. 

Aber...:

@[email protected] Hattest Du net auch irgendwas angekündigt ? Dann könnte man dieses WE auch mal wieder mit Euch grooven...

@[email protected] Wie kommst Du darauf, daß ich nur Grundlage fahre ? Dir muß entgangen sein, daß ich mittlerweile seit Monaten alles fahre  was hier angeboten wird. 

@[email protected] Öhhem.... Und Du wolltest ja auch eher spontan einen OdenwaldX machen wenns Wetter gut ist. Sieht diese WE fast danach aus.

Herrje.....jetzt haben wir den Salat   

Wir werden uns doch sicherlich mal wieder auf was Gemeinsames einigen können


----------



## Andreas (12. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Öhhem.... Und Du wolltest ja auch eher spontan einen OdenwaldX machen wenns Wetter gut ist. Sieht diese WE fast danach aus.



Diesen Sonntag lieber nicht, da ich Sa Abend auf einer Party eingeladen bin und den Odw-X sollte man schon recht frueh starten. Wie koennen aber auch gerne etwas am Sonntag zusammen machen, wenn's nicht zu frueh los geht. Ich schliesse mich auch gerne an, wenn Lupo was organisiert.

Wie sieht es am Donnerstag Abend aus? Vielleicht so eine Patershausen - Rueckersbacher Schlucht Tour mit evtl. Abstecher zum Hahnenkamm? Wer hat Lust?

@Erdi: Ab wann bist Du durch die neuen Arbeitszeiten jetzt unter der Woche startklar?


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. Juli 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> wer hat den vor Ende des Monats, den Keiler-Marathon zu fahren ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin auf der 60km Strecke dabei!
Ich muß dieses Jahr die 3 h marke knacken!!! Dann kann ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal die 90 km bzw. die 120 km angehen!!

@Hugo, ich freu mich schon auf dein erstes selbst designtes Bike, so als Machinenbau Student der TH Darmstadt wärst du ja nicht der erste. Mal sehen ob es dann ähnlich erfolgreich ist wie "Rotwild"  

@Google, ich fahre im Moment meine Grundlage abends gegen 20:00 Uhr da liegen meine Kinder im Bett und meine Frau liest ein Buch oder macht etwas Hausarbeit! Ich kann und ich will nicht Sa. oder So. 5 Stunden in der Primetime durch die Gegendfahren. Dafür habe ich keine Familie gegründet! Ich fahre Sonntags öfters mal eine RTF und bin da dann so gegen 13:00 Uhr zuhause, das bekomme ich auch noch genemigt aber von 11:00 - 16:00 no way.
Und MTB fahre ich nur am Hahnenkamm    

Ciao


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. Juli 2005)

@erdi, dein "CD" Wahn in allen ehren aber könntest du dein Vermögen nicht in Deutschland investieren, sprich deutsche Bikes kaufen, gibt ja genug Firmen hier! Es gibt mittlerweile sogar US Firmen die erkannt haben das D garnicht so schlecht ist für ihre Bikes!

Wollte nur mal was für das Bruttosozial.... machen  

Treksche grüße


PS: hoffe du empfindest das jetzt nicht als schläge, du alter masoschist


----------



## Hugo (12. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ist so das sich Grüppchen gebildet haben. Kann man nix machen und ich habs schon vor Wochen/Monaten mit meiner Aussage, die Du auch schon zitiert hast auf den Punkt gebracht. Mir macht das nicht viel aus. Ich bin jahrelang vorwiegend alleine gefahren.
> 
> Ich werd nach wie vor hier posten wenn ich was vor habe, auch wenn die Resonanz gegen Null geht. Aktuell versuche ich immer noch Leute zu Nightrides mit Einkehr im Juli und August zu bewegen. Gerade heute wieder beim schwimmen drüber gequatscht. Könnt was werden
> 
> Erdi01



nightride bin ich sofort dabei!!!!
die akkus sind geladen und der spitzname "nachtfahrer" kommt nicht von ungefähr  

@barracuda
die pläne haben schon sehr konkrete formen angenommen...ich sag nur soviel...wird verdammt leicht


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi, dein "CD" Wahn in allen ehren aber könntest du dein Vermögen nicht in Deutschland investieren, sprich deutsche Bikes kaufen, gibt ja genug Firmen hier! Es gibt mittlerweile sogar US Firmen die erkannt haben das D garnicht so schlecht ist für ihre Bikes!
> 
> Wollte nur mal was für das Bruttosozial.... machen
> 
> ...


Hätte mein Geld ja gern in ein Raid investiert, aber Bodo wollte mir nur eins mit 1,5" Steuerrohr bauen wenn ich 20 davon nehme ... so bekloppt bin ich dann doch nicht  Obwohl auch wenn er es gemacht hätte ein Rahmengewicht von rund 2,9 Kg ohne Dämpfer ist in der heutigen Zeit schon ein wenig heftig. Das ist das Niveau von mein Super-V aus 98. Wir haben 2005 !!! O.K. der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig ... Vier- gegen eingelenker, trotzdem hätt ich mein Zielgewicht damit niemals erreichen können 

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Sonntag lieber nicht, da ich Sa Abend auf einer Party eingeladen bin und den Odw-X sollte man schon recht frueh starten. Wie koennen aber auch gerne etwas am Sonntag zusammen machen, wenn's nicht zu frueh los geht. Ich schliesse mich auch gerne an, wenn Lupo was organisiert.
> 
> Wie sieht es am Donnerstag Abend aus? Vielleicht so eine Patershausen - Rueckersbacher Schlucht Tour mit evtl. Abstecher zum Hahnenkamm? Wer hat Lust?
> 
> @Erdi: Ab wann bist Du durch die neuen Arbeitszeiten jetzt unter der Woche startklar?


frühestens 18:45 eher 19:00  

Genau so eine Hahnenkamm-Tour ist als Abendveranstalltung mit Einkehr geplant, allerdings nicht diesen DO, da muß ich auf ne Eigentümerversammlung. Ich habe mal nächste Woche im Auge, sofern das Wetter hält und einige hier Interesse bekunden.

Sonntag wäre ich auch bei ner Tour dabei, vorausgesetzt es läuft keine interessante Bergetappe bei der Tour die ich mir anschauen möchte.

Dafür wollen Miss Marple und ich morgen eine gemütliche Feierabend-Runde drehen. Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr Patershäuser Hofgut. Vllt mit kleiner Einkehr unterwegs  

Bleibt es dabei @Miss [email protected]  

Wenn sich noch Jemand anschließen möchte ... gern  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (12. Juli 2005)

Hab was neues gelernt  







So jetzt mal lustiges Bikemodel raten


----------



## Miss Marple (13. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür wollen Miss Marple und ich morgen eine gemütliche Feierabend-Runde drehen. Treffpunkt 19:00 Uhr Patershäuser Hofgut. Vllt mit kleiner Einkehr unterwegs
> 
> Bleibt es dabei @Miss [email protected]
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen Erdie01, ja ich werd da sein.   

Gruß Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Erdie01, ja ich werd da sein.
> 
> Gruß Martina


O.K. bis später ...

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (13. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab was neues gelernt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso bikemodellraten?

das vorderste is n rotwild RCC1.1
danach kommt n gelbes Scott Genius
danach kommt n RCC1.0R wieder von rotwild
danach kommt n Steppenwolf Tundra
und danach wahrscheinl. n Giant, da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher...wüde vermuten dass es n NRS is.
wo hasten das bild gemacht?

wenn das was neues is(wahrscheinl. die art der "bikestationierung")...warst du noch nie aufm hahnenkamm 

weswegen ich eigentlich hier bin...fast vergessen.
möchte mim simon ende august ne transalp vom lago maggiore nach oberstdorf fahrn....hat sowas schonma jemand gemacht, hat tips für die route oder ga ne alternative zum ersten teil des "magischen dreiecks"?


----------



## puls190 (13. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wieso bikemodellraten?
> 
> das vorderste is n rotwild RCC1.1
> danach kommt n gelbes Scott Genius
> ...




mit was neuem war gemeint wie man ein Bild einfügt !

Das Bild ist bei einem Bikeausflug in der fränckische Schweiz gemacht.


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. Juli 2005)

Hi Hugo,

wie war deine Trainingsrunde über den Enlgänder?  
War auch dort hab dir beim Strampeln zugeschaut, bevor ich auch wieder weg gestrampelt bin.  

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Juli 2005)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

da sich hinsichtlich "Wochenendtour" so viel getan hat, hab ich nun

Das  reingestellt.

Die Tour habe ich mit Andreas abgesprochen, der schon mal mitfährt. Also keine Angst: "Guide Google" kann nix anstellen   

Also Jungs/Mädels und besonders an die, welche vor Grizzlys Angst haben und deshalb nie aussem Spessart rauskommen. AAANNMEEELDEN !!  

@[email protected] Deine Gründe, wann Du Deine Touren fährst, verstehe ich. Ich hab mein Pensum nun auch schon einige Zeit reduziert, fahre unter der Woche auch oft gleich von der Arbeitsstelle los, damit ich noch was von der Familie hab. Aber am WE, das hab ich so abgesprochen, gehört 1 Tag dem Biken. Wenn ich mal nicht bike, unternehme ich aber auch bewußt sehr viel mit meiner Frau und meinem Sohn.

@[email protected] Siehe PN's vor einigen Tagen. Du bist noch 2 Antworten schuldig....


----------



## Google (14. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> da sich hinsichtlich "Wochenendtour" so viel getan hat, hab ich nun
> 
> Das  reingestellt.


Aaaaaaahaa.....2 Damen und 2 Herren sind schon angemeldet. Ich bitte von weiteren Anmeldungen abzusehen....Die Herren meine ich


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> da sich hinsichtlich "Wochenendtour" so viel getan hat, hab ich nun
> 
> ...


 
Die Spessartfahrer sind jusst an dem WE in Kühlsheim und Testen die Bären dort!  

Viel Spass im Spessart und noch viele Anmeldungen!!!

Ciao


----------



## Lupo (14. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaaahaa.....2 Damen und 2 Herren sind schon angemeldet. Ich bitte von weiteren Anmeldungen abzusehen....Die Herren meine ich


tja, leider hab ich mich schon angemeldet bevor ich deinen post gelesen hab  und damit sind die herren wieder in der überzahl


----------



## Hugo (14. Juli 2005)

viel spass allen in kühlsheim...wollte eigentlich auch mitmachen aber geht klausurbedingt nicht  

engländerrunde war ganz nett, nur zu flach, trotz hohl, daxberg, rottenberg, engländer und krombach kam ich nicht ma auf 1200hm  
war ne schöne grundlagentour aber endete dafür auch mit nem 25er schnitt 

ma guggen dass ich demnächst ma den feldberg in angriff nehm...hätte da jemand lust mit zu kommen? will zügig durchfahrn, also nix mit einkehren oder so, aber kein affentempo wie bei tboy


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2005)

@[email protected] ich war gerade auf Deiner Hompage und habe die Bilder von Eurer "Route des Grand Alpes" entdeckt ...

... das treibt mir die   in die Augen ... NEID, NEID, NEID 

Was willste da am Sonntag noch auf em Hahnekamm, der hatt mal rein gar nichts reizvolles mehr, wie alles um uns herum. Nicht mal Malle hat da was entgegenzusetzen  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (16. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich war gerade auf Deiner Hompage und habe die Bilder von Eurer "Route des Grand Alpes" entdeckt ...
> 
> ... das treibt mir die   in die Augen ... NEID, NEID, NEID
> 
> ...



Hi Erdi,

Du warst zu früh. Den kompletten Reisebericht habe ich gerade eben erst reingesetzt. 

Ja, die Landschaft war schon traumhaft. Ich bin jetzt im Serpentinen Fieber!


----------



## mafels (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Google,
bin am Sonntag 10:50 an der Kilianusbrücke.

Tschüss bis morgen, Mario


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2005)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Google,
> bin am Sonntag 10:50 an der Kilianusbrücke.
> 
> Tschüss bis morgen, Mario


  

Und wo finden sich die anderen ein ? BlackTrek wohl beim Shooters.....und der Rest ? 

Vielleicht können wir ja zum Schluß noch ein Eis zur Belohnung reinzerren  

Bis Morsche dann


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo finden sich die anderen ein ? BlackTrek wohl beim Shooters.....und der Rest ?
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja zum Schluß noch ein Eis zur Belohnung reinzerren
> 
> Bis Morsche dann



Ja, klar am Shooters, 10 nach 10 !   

Bis denne

Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (17. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo finden sich die anderen ein ? ...


k-brücke um 10.56  
bis später,
wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2005)

Hi,

werd ab Seligenstadt Euch ein Stück des Weges begleiten  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (17. Juli 2005)

Ich fahre zur Kilianusbrücke, 10:50 h also.


----------



## Hugo (17. Juli 2005)

alle noch unterwegs oder wie?


----------



## Google (17. Juli 2005)

Scheee wars  

Mal wieder richtig viele waren wir, mit Überraschungsgast Sakir waren wir dann immerhin 9   

Und Danke das Ihr wenigstens versucht habt, mir das Gefühl zu vermitteln Guide zu sein   

Ich hoff dann mal, daß bis nächstes WE das Wetter wieder gut ist (soll schlechter werden) und Andreas seine ODW X macht. Könnt Ihr Euch schon mal vormerken...


----------



## Andreas (18. Juli 2005)

Ja, ich fand es auch klasse. Wir haben das schoene Wetterchen nochmal richtig ausgenutzt. Der lange Weg zum Eiscafe hat sich auch gelohnt und totz der langen Pausen waren es fuer mich dann noch ueber 90 km. 

Den Anstieg zum letzten Berg der Sonntags-TdF Etappe habe ich sogar noch live gesehen.

Wegen der Donnerstag und Sonntagstour warten wir besser erst mal das Wetter ab.
Es soll ja kuehler werden und Schauern. Aber meist kommt es ja dann doch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. Juli 2005)

Dir ein kleiner Bericht / Artikel wie er im Freitag aktuell (Großkrotzenburger Dorfblatt) erscheinen soll!


*Bike Activ, 12 Stunden im Einsatz*



Am Samstag den 16.07.2005 fand in Külsheim, ein 12 Stunden MTB Rennen für Einzelstarter und Teams statt.

Die Rennstrecke führte zum großen Teil über den Truppenübungsplatz der Bundeswehr. Die abwechslungsreiche Streckenführung forderte den Fahren einiges ab. So ging es durch verwinkelte Singeltrails, staubige Forstwege, rasanten Downhills und als Höhepunkt der Strecke die Panzerhügel. Dort konnte man gewagte Sprünge und geschickte Steuerkünste sehen.

Das Rennen wurde pünktlich um 9:00 Uhr morgens gestartet und von da an hieß es möglichst viele Runden in 12 Stunden zufahren.

Das vierer Team von Bike Activ in der Zusammensetzung Joachim Hein (Sailauf), Lars Müller (Freigericht), Manfred Ott und Achim Zeller (beide Kahl) fuhren nach langem Zweikampf mit dem SRAM Factory Team einen hervorragenden 6 Platz ein, von 38 an den Start gegangenen vierer Teams! Mehr Infos www.bike-activ.de oder www.12stundenrennen.de 


Foto gibt es auch noch eins!

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (19. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> einen hervorragenden 6 Platz ein


----------



## Google (20. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Das vierer Team von Bike Activ in der Zusammensetzung Joachim Hein (Sailauf), Lars Müller (Freigericht), Manfred Ott und Achim Zeller (beide Kahl) fuhren nach langem Zweikampf mit dem SRAM Factory Team einen hervorragenden 6 Platz ein, von 38 an den Start gegangenen vierer Teams! Mehr Infos www.bike-activ.de oder www.12stundenrennen.de


Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Danke, Danke  

Hat den noch jemand Lust am Sonntagnachmittag mit mir zufahren? Meine Familie geht ohne Papa   zu den Märchenfestspielen in Hanau! Bei der Wahl des Untersatzes bin ich flexibel! Nur der Startpunkt sollte einigermassen in der nähe sein!

Ciao


----------



## Andreas (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

die Wettervorhersage fuer Donnerstag sieht ja ganz gut aus.
Wollen wir uns am Patershaeuser Hofgut treffen? Erdi01 hatte ja schon etwas mit Lupo und Miss Marple (ich hoffe es geht Deinem Ruecken besser) im Atlantis ausgemacht, soweit ich mich noch erinnere. 

Mafels hatte auch Interesse bekundet. 

Also wer ist dabei und um wieviel Uhr wollen wir starten?


----------



## mafels (20. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Wettervorhersage fuer Donnerstag sieht ja ganz gut aus.
> Wollen wir uns am Patershaeuser Hofgut treffen? Erdi01 hatte ja schon etwas mit Lupo und Miss Marple (ich hoffe es geht Deinem Ruecken besser) im Atlantis ausgemacht, soweit ich mich noch erinnere.
> ...






Hallo Andreas,
ich fahre mit, ich könnte ab 18:00 Uhr.
Patershäuser Hofgut also 15min später.
Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Google (20. Juli 2005)

Guude Jungs

also am Donnerstag wird das nix bei mir. Euch schon mal viel Spass

@[email protected] Wenns Wetter am Sonntag trocken bleibt, wird der Andreas wohl den ODWX anbieten wo ich mit will. Das ist Dir ja nix ?  Sollte aber das Wetter gut sein und Andreas muß aus welchen Gründen auch immer die Tour absagen, können wir gerne kurzfristig was machen.

@[email protected] Könntest doch trotzdem die Tour schon einstellen, dann wüßte man auch wer am Sonntag mitfahren würde. Das die Tour bei Regen ausfällt, ist doch eh jedem klar....

Und danke für deine Info und Link.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi01 hatte ja schon etwas mit Lupo und Miss Marple (ich hoffe es geht Deinem Ruecken besser) im Atlantis ausgemacht, soweit ich mich noch erinnere.
> 
> Mafels hatte auch Interesse bekundet.
> 
> Also wer ist dabei und um wieviel Uhr wollen wir starten?


was haben wir ausgemacht  Ich weis nix davon  

Würd aber wohl mitkommen, kann allerdings erst um 19 Uhr am Hofgut sein  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Erdi, 

ich zitiere:



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> frühestens 18:45 eher 19:00
> 
> Genau so eine Hahnenkamm-Tour ist als Abendveranstalltung mit Einkehr geplant, allerdings nicht diesen DO, da muß ich auf ne Eigentümerversammlung. Ich habe mal nächste Woche im Auge, sofern das Wetter hält und einige hier Interesse bekunden.
> 
> Erdi01



Heute ist doch naechste Woche, oder?   

Ich habe mal fuer 19 h einen LMB Eintrag gemacht.

@mafels: Wenn Du willst koennen wir uns schon um 18:15 h im Rollwald treffen und eine Runde cruisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2005)

aha ... ein bisschen frisch heute zum Einkehren. Wenn ich um 19 Uhr aum Hofgut bin ist gut wenn nicht fahrt weiter. Hab ein wenig Schnupfen mir eingefangen und weis noch nicht wie es sich über den Tag entwickelt  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (21. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> aha ... ein bisschen frisch heute zum Einkehren. Wenn ich um 19 Uhr aum Hofgut bin ist gut wenn nicht fahrt weiter. Hab ein wenig Schnupfen mir eingefangen und weis noch nicht wie es sich über den Tag entwickelt
> 
> Erdi01



Hi Erdi,

das ist dann aber bloed. Sag lieber nochmal heute Mittag Bescheid, denn ansonsten koennten wir ja z.B. schon zum Hahnenkamm starten wenn Du nicht mitkommst und wenn sich sonst niemand meldet. Aber ich hoffe ja dass Du mitkommst und keine Erkaeltung ausbricht. 

Denn fuer Sonntag ist Odenwald-X geplant. 

Ich war heute fleissig und habe auch fuer Sonntag einen LMB Eintrag erstellt.

@Google: Ok so


----------



## mafels (21. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erdi,
> 
> ich zitiere:
> 
> ...








Hi Andreas,
sollte Erdi01 nicht mitfahren ist Rollwald 18:15Uhr ok. S-Bahn Station, ist das ok?

Mario


----------



## Ippie (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Da hast Du ja für Sonntag ne fette Tour geplant  . 10 h muß ich aber noch klären.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Andreas (21. Juli 2005)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andreas,
> sollte Erdi01 nicht mitfahren ist Rollwald 18:15Uhr ok. S-Bahn Station, ist das ok?
> 
> Mario



S-Bahn Station 18:15 h ist ok.




			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Da hast Du ja für Sonntag ne fette Tour geplant  . 10 h muß ich aber noch klären.



... ja, damit ihr auch fit in Wombach seid


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2005)

also das wird bei mir nix heut abend und ich befürchte auch Sonntag.

Habe auch nicht unbedingt Lust so eine Tour mit dem Hardtail zu fahren.

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Andreas, 
mit uns könnt ihr heute Abend leider auch nicht rechnen, wir müssen heut wohl ein bischen länger arbeiten. Viel Spaß auf eurer Tour   

Erdie01, gute Besserung    

Gruß, Martina


----------



## Google (21. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute fleissig und habe auch fuer Sonntag einen LMB Eintrag erstellt.
> 
> @Google: Ok so


  ...Es gibt Touren da brennen einen die Haxen. Bei dieser Tour allerdings, werde ich abends wohl dann gar nichts mehr spüren


----------



## Ippie (22. Juli 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

am Sonntag fahre ich nicht mit. Wäre zwar eine schöne Strecke, aber um 8:30 Uhr in der Nähe von Darmstadt sein und noch 35min. Anfahrt ist mir 2 Std zu früh. Und 10h sind auch viel zu viel. Vielleicht das nächste mal.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## yakko (22. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> am Sonntag fahre ich nicht mit. Wäre zwar eine schöne Strecke, aber um 8:30 Uhr in der Nähe von Darmstadt sein und noch 35min. Anfahrt ist mir 2 Std zu früh. Und 10h sind auch viel zu viel. Vielleicht das nächste mal.
> 
> ...



Morgen,

auch ich muss kneifen, ist mir ebenfalls zu früh und zu lang.

Aber mein RR ist, werde ich am WE mal ausprobieren, vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Lust mitzufahren...

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (22. Juli 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mein RR ist, werde ich am WE mal ausprobieren, vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Lust mitzufahren...
> 
> René


Wie wär´s mit einer Wetterau-Runde Samstag nachmittag? So ab Vilbel Richtung Büdingen/Wächtersbach/etc.

Sonja


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2005)

Die Tour ist mir auch eindeutig zu lang und der Start zu früh  

ABER: Man fährt sowas ja auch nicht alle Tage


----------



## Hugo (22. Juli 2005)

hhhmmm der ondewaldcross würde mich ja schon reizen, aber ma ne frage...80km undn 10std.?
wo is der tippfehler? weil ganz ehrlich die strecke is genau richtig aber 10std. das muss ja wirklich nicht sein....so langsam fährt doch kein mensch!
der eselsweg is 30km länger hat genauso viele höhenmeter läd unterwegs drei mal zum einkehren ein und trotzdem braucht da kein mensch 10std. dafür
oder sind bei den 10std. die zugfahrten und das mittagessen einkalkuliert?
@andreas

hast du n tip für n odenwaldcross mim renner? weil wenn ja könnt man sowas ma in angriff nehmen...von hier nach rossdorf dauert ne stunde und zehn...hab da nie drüber nachgedacht aber könnt echt ne schöne tour sein


----------



## Andreas (22. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hhhmmm der ondewaldcross würde mich ja schon reizen, aber ma ne frage...80km undn 10std.?
> wo is der tippfehler? weil ganz ehrlich die strecke is genau richtig aber 10std. das muss ja wirklich nicht sein....so langsam fährt doch kein mensch!
> der eselsweg is 30km länger hat genauso viele höhenmeter läd unterwegs drei mal zum einkehren ein und trotzdem braucht da kein mensch 10std. dafür
> oder sind bei den 10std. die zugfahrten und das mittagessen einkalkuliert?
> ...



10 h sind insgesamt zu rechnen. Inkl. Einkerschwung, Wartezeit auf die Bahn, 1h Fahrzeit Heidelberg-Eberstadt und dann noch zurueck zum Auto.

Letztes Mal hatten wir bei 110 km 6:30 h reine Fahrzeit. Diesmal fahren wir aber mehr im Gelaende. Also 8-9 h insgesamt mindestens. Ich habe noch einen kleinen Puffer eingeplant.

Da ich keinen Renner habe, kenne ich keine Strecke die dafuer geeignet ist. Aber ich denke das ist ganz gut auf den Landstrassen ausgeschildert.


----------



## yakko (22. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour ist mir auch eindeutig zu lang und der Start zu früh
> 
> ABER: Man fährt sowas ja auch nicht alle Tage



naja, ich hatte den Spaß schon mal vor 4 oder 5 Wochen, bin froh das mein Hintern so langsam nicht mehr wund ist


----------



## yakko (22. Juli 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär´s mit einer Wetterau-Runde Samstag nachmittag? So ab Vilbel Richtung Büdingen/Wächtersbach/etc.
> 
> Sonja



Hört sich doch gut an. Sag einfach mal einen Treffpunkt, muss mir dann mal überlegen wie ich von Frankfurt dorthin komme.


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Juli 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich doch gut an. Sag einfach mal einen Treffpunkt, muss mir dann mal überlegen wie ich von Frankfurt dorthin komme.



Treffpunkt: hinter Bergen-Enkheim die Kreuzung B521/L3209. Da wo auch die Hohe Strasse losgeht. das müsste von Dir aus auch gut zu erreichen sein. Sagen wir 14:00?





Anyone else? 

Sonja


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2005)

@BlackTreck und so..  @ Das Du  ja nicht die Rennerunde zum Feldberg mit Google und evtl. anderen interessierten RR-Besitzern vergisst..  gar ohne mich fährst  

Vielleicht kann man sich das WE nach Wombach schon mal freihalten


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTreck und so..  @ Das Du  ja nicht die Rennerunde zum Feldberg mit Google und evtl. anderen interessierten RR-Besitzern vergisst..  gar ohne mich fährst
> 
> Vielleicht kann man sich das WE nach Wombach schon mal freihalten


Wie könnte ich das vergessen!  Der Termin würde mir auch passen, das wär ja dann der 7.8., richtig?

Apropos Wombach: es heisst immer, Wombach wäre fahrtechnisch so anspruchsvoll. Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Stufen? Loses Geröll? Schiebestrecken? 
Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich mitfahre. Wenn, dann nur die kurze Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (22. Juli 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt: hinter Bergen-Enkheim die Kreuzung B521/L3209. Da wo auch die Hohe Strasse losgeht. das müsste von Dir aus auch gut zu erreichen sein. Sagen wir 14:00?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passt.
Jetzt war ich grade ganz froh noch mal etwas nach oben gescrollt zu haben, sonst wäre ich glatt am Sonntag gefahren


----------



## Andreas (22. Juli 2005)

Anbei das .ovl für Sonntag und ein Bild zum Einstimmen. 

Download OVL


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Wie könnte ich das vergessen!  Der Termin würde mir auch passen, das wär ja dann der 7.8., richtig?


  Danke. Sehr nett von Dir. Genau den Tag halten wir mal fest  Am Samstag den 06.08. bin ich nämlich schon verplant...passt also ganz genau ! Hast Du Lust einen LMB-eintrag zu machen ? Vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal ne richtige Rennergruppe zusammen mit Windschatten fahren, etc....Gell Erdi01, Sakir, Yakko, puuulssss ??? und so..... 

@[email protected] Nettes Bildchen. Fahrn wir da an dem Fluss in der Mitte entlang


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2005)

Nachtrag Wombach: Sonja, UP an DOWN fast nur Trails mit vielen Wurzeln, Löchern und teils großen Steinen. Technisch schon anspruchsvoll aber nicht so schlimm, daß man jedesmal Angst haben muß vom Bike zu fallen. Ist schon alles recht fahrbar. Durch die Durchschüttelei wird aber sowohl die Bein- als auch die Armmuskulatur stark beansprucht. Wo es gefährlich werden kann, sind deutlich Schilder angebracht vorsichtig zu fahren. Das war letztes Jahr super gemacht.


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (22. Juli 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt: hinter Bergen-Enkheim die Kreuzung B521/L3209. Da wo auch die Hohe Strasse losgeht. das müsste von Dir aus auch gut zu erreichen sein. Sagen wir 14:00?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, würde mich morgen gerne anschliessen. Ich versuche um 2 da zu sein.  
Bis dann


----------



## yakko (22. Juli 2005)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, würde mich morgen gerne anschliessen. Ich versuche um 2 da zu sein.
> Bis dann


*
wir fahren Rennrad, das haste mitbekommen?!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolling Mad Man (22. Juli 2005)

Ich bin von einer MTB-Runde ausgegangen, das ist ja auch ein MTBler Forum. Mit Rennrad habe ich auf jedenfall nichts mehr zu tun. Trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2005)

seit langem mal wieder ein WE an dem richtig was los ist. Samstag Rennerrunde und Sonntag ODW-X, wäre ich Gesund würde ich Beides mitmachen. Zwar gehts es heute schon wieder deutlich besser als gestern aber vllt is es auch nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, wer weis  

Tja, bleibt mir nur den Rest der TdF noch zu guggen  

Bei der Taunus Renner Runde bin ich dabei 

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2005)

@[email protected] was ist nun, schon ein Rush geordert 

Für meine Syncros Kurbel kommen die Kettenblätter nicht bei und nix geht voran  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (24. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was ist nun, schon ein Rush geordert
> 
> Für meine Syncros Kurbel kommen die Kettenblätter nicht bei und nix geht voran
> 
> Erdi01



Muss ich erstmal in echt sehen und jetzt geht es erst mal in den Urlaub danach ist ja erstmal die Kasse leer.  

Mal schauen ob dein Bike bei meiner Heimkehr in 2Wochen endlich fertig ist


----------



## Hugo (24. Juli 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich erstmal in echt sehen und jetzt geht es erst mal in den Urlaub danach ist ja erstmal die Kasse leer.
> 
> Mal schauen ob dein Bike bei meiner Heimkehr in 2Wochen endlich fertig ist



ich glaub das is fertig wenn du nächstes jahr ausm urlaub kommst


----------



## Sakir (24. Juli 2005)

Huhu

wo bleiben denn unsere *OdenwaldX*ler ???
ich bin schon ganz gespannt, was sie erzählen werden !

heute war ich mal ein bissel mit dem Rennrad unterwegs 
und habe auch den besten Teil des Wetters von heute 
erwischt  Sonnenschein und eigentlich zu warm für 
das lange Trikot   

Michael


----------



## yakko (24. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> wo bleiben denn unsere *OdenwaldX*ler ???
> ich bin schon ganz gespannt, was sie erzählen werden !
> ...



hmm, immer noch nichts zu lesen.

Ich war gestern auch mit dem Renner unterwegs, unter netter Führung von Sonja. Sie hat mir die Wetterau nähergebracht, ich weiß gar nicht mehr durch welche Orte wir alles durchgefahren sind. Wir sind Bergen-Enkheim los, immer Richtung Büdingen (nicht das ich die Namen schon wieder verwechsle), ich glaube bei Bindsachsen haben wir kehrt gemacht und sind dann ziemlich parallel zur A66 zurückgekehrt (Profil bei den Fotos von BlackTrek). In Erlensee gab es noch ein leckeres Eis. Eigentlich hatte ich ja an 50-60 km gedacht, als ich fragte ob jemand mitkommt, sind dann aber doch über 100 km geworden. War aber auch nicht so schlimm, Fahrrad fährt sich super, Schaltung war noch etwas hakelig, aber das sollte jetzt auch behoben sein.

Wenn es in zwei Wochen zum Feldberg gehen soll bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei  

yakko


----------



## Sakir (24. Juli 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern auch mit dem Renner unterwegs, unter netter Führung von Sonja.


so so ))

wie waren denn dort die Strassen zu befahren, mit Standstreifen ?
ich bin immer auf der suche nach Landstrassen mit einem (relative) 
breitem Seitenstreifen.... mir ist es ein bissel zu....  ..... immer 
den Windzug an der Hand zu spüren, wenn ein Auto mit seinem Spiegel 
an einem vorbeifliegt.....

@Rennradler : gibts eine schön Rennradstrecke nach Weilmünster ? oder Umgebung ?

Michael


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Juli 2005)

@yakko: Vielen Dank! Wie gesagt, hat mir auch viel Spass gemacht und wir können das demnächst auch gerne wiederholen. Auch gerne kürzere Strecken. Ich hatte mich halt an den Umfängen von unseren Touren auf Malle orientiert, das waren ja auch so 100-120km. 

@Sakir: Ja, mit Standstreifen war auch im Angebot, aber das sind die Strassen, die ich persönlich eigentlich nicht so mag, denn das sind ja gewöhnlich gerade die breiten vielbefahrenen Bundesstrassen. Ab der Höhe Hammersbach ist aber der Verkehr meistens nicht mehr so wild. Mich hat jedenfalls gestern der Verkehr auf den normalen Landstrassen nicht besonders gestört.

@Google,all: Ich hab ja schon so ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen hier im MTB-Forum dauernd RR-Ausfahrten zu bequatschen.  Und dann einen RR-Termin ins LMB? Was meint Ihr alten IBC-Haudegen, ist das pc?

@Erdi01: Gute Besserung! Und frohes Bike-Schrauben; bin gespannt, das Werk in Natura zu erleben.

Sonja


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Rennradler : gibts eine schön Rennradstrecke nach Weilmünster ? oder Umgebung ?



Hm, Du kannst natürlich den Weg, den ich für die Feldberg-Tour fahren würde bis ca. Brombach fahren und dann rechts ins Weiltal abbiegen. Wenn Du Strassen mit Standstreifen magst, wirst Du das aber nicht "schön" finden. Obwohl die Landschaft ganz nett ist. Gerade wochenends viel Ausflugsverkehr und Motorräder. Hab´s aber selbst mit´m Renner noch nicht probiert.

Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juli 2005)

@[email protected] die liegen wohl untern Sauerstoffzelt   Also mir geht es schon wieder so gut, dass ich nochmal überlegt hatte gestern nacht heute den ODW-X mitzufahren. Hab ich mich dann aber doch nicht getraut  

@BlackTrek, Yakko und alle [email protected] bei den nächsten hoffentlich gemeinsammen Ausfahrten in die Wetterau oder sonstwohin bin ich dabei. Habe auch mittlerweile zwei Routen ODW-X per Renner am Start die ich gerne gemeinsam mit Euch in Angriff nehmen möchte  

Und wegen der Renner-Post hier ... wenns stört braucht es ja nicht zu lesen  ... Schließlich hatten wir ja einen eigenen RR-Thread im Schwesterforum. Das hatt nur keinen interessiert geschweige denn, das dort noch Jemand geschrieben hätte. Also haben google und ich beschlossen, das bisschen Rennerei hier zu bequatschen.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> [@Rennradler : gibts eine schön Rennradstrecke nach Weilmünster ? oder Umgebung ?
> 
> Michael[/FONT]


Was hasten da verloren   

Das liegt doch bei Weilburg ... oder  Dann müßt es über Usingen, Grävenwiesbach dort hin gehen. Wofür haste denn Deine Top50, hab schon ein paar schöne Sträßchen dorthin entdeckt  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (25. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> wo bleiben denn unsere *OdenwaldX*ler ???
> ich bin schon ganz gespannt, was sie erzählen werden !
> ...



Die OdenwaldXler sind brav nach Hause gekommen und gönnten sich ert mal Wellness.

Es war ein super Tag. Leider können wir keine Bilder liefern, da wir wegen dem angekündigten schlechten Wetter keinen Foto dabei hatten.
Das Wetter war aber unerwartet gut und auf 3/4 der Strecke hatten wir Sonnenschein. Wir kamen gut und zügig durch (ok, kein Renntempo) und kamen auf knapp 100 km bei 2270 Höhenmeter. Das letzte Viertel war heftig. Eine Rampe folgte auf die Andere. 
Zum Glück fing es erst an zu regnen, als wir im Zug saßen. 

@Google und Mafels:
Anbei unser Höhenprofil.


----------



## Google (25. Juli 2005)

Moin allerseits

Ganz ganz ehrlich: Allen die nicht mitgefahren sind kann ich nur sagen:" Da habt Ihr echt was verpasst !"

@[email protected] Ich bin noch ganz im Gedanken am OdenwaldX...Der war sowas von geil   

Jungs und Mädels, die Tour war für mich eine der schönsten Touren die ich überhaupt gefahren bin, wenn nicht sogar die schönste in näherer Umgebung  Gespickt mit Trails. DH waren einige ganz besondere dabei, daß ich mal wieder meine berühmt berüchtigten Freudenschreie loslassen mußte    Immer wieder super Aussichtspunkte auf die tolle Landschaft des Odenwaldes. Fernblick total.  Toll fand ichs als wir aus den Wald herausgeschossen sind, auf die Weinberge Heppenheims, und wir von dort einen schönen Blick auf die Stadt unten im engen Tal hatten. Aber auch die vielen Aussichtspunkte auf das Schloss von Heidelberg, auf Heidelberg selbst. Mann, mann...und einige Rampen waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern  

Ich fands gut, daß wir durch die Altstädte von Heppenheim, Weinheim und ?...gefahren sind. Die Gegend werd ich mal genauer mit meiner Familie abklappern.

Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag  Ich bin wieder dabei  Bin noch ganz beeindruckt von gestern.

Übrigens: Ich war 20:15 Uhr daheim. Unsere Pausen: 45 Minuten Mittagspause, CappuccoKuchenpause in Heidelberg 45 Minuten und eben die Bahnrückfahrt mit ner knappen Stunde. Dazu 2 Müslipausen und eigentlich recht kurze Standzeiten. Man muß eben einen ganzen Tag einplanen. Aber es lohnt sich  

@[email protected] Sind wir jetzt 2270 Hm oder nach der Auswertung 2480 hm gefahren    

Die anderen haben ja auch schöne Touren hinter sich  

@[email protected] Das bisschen Rennerei kannste hier ruhig auch posten. Gehört doch eigentlich mit zum Mtb. Freu mich schon auf die Feldbergtour


----------



## Sakir (25. Juli 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: Ja, mit Standstreifen war auch im Angebot, aber das sind die Strassen, die ich persönlich eigentlich nicht so mag, denn das sind ja gewöhnlich gerade die breiten vielbefahrenen Bundesstrassen. Ab der Höhe Hammersbach ist aber der Verkehr meistens nicht mehr so wild. Mich hat jedenfalls gestern der Verkehr auf den normalen Landstrassen nicht besonders gestört.


ich fahre meistens Mittags bis Abends auf dieses Strassen und da ist 
die Hölle los, im moment kann man auf den Landstrassen (auch ohne 
Seitenstreifen) wunderbar fahren, denn es ist trocken und hell ! ! !
nur wenn es wieder dunkler wird und eventuell auch naß dann will 
ich immernoch fahren, dann aber mehr auf den breiteren Strassen. 
Letzten Winter bin ich des öfteren die Strassen ohne diesen Streifen 
gefahren und ehrlichgesagt, mir wurde es da des öterne sehr mulmig....
daher habe ich mir gedacht, ich suche mir über den Sommer ein paar 
Touren raus, die ich dann bei solchen Verhältnissen befahren kann !

@Erdi01: klar habe ich die TOP50.... nur bin ich nicht so radikal wie 
du und fahre auf der Landstrasse 1m neben dem weissen Strich   . 
Ich war auch schon mal mit dem Bike dort... nur sind das alles auch 
sehr enge und viel befahrene Strassen. Bekannte wohnen doch kurz 
vor Weilmünster ! ! ! und dessssssssdeeeeeeweeeche sind wir dort 
auch ab und an 

so nun mss ich weg .....

Michael


----------



## mafels (25. Juli 2005)

Hi,
wollte mich auch noch mal zur gestrigen Tour melden, hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Die Landschaft ist wirklich genial.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Andreas unseren Guide.


Bis bald Mario


----------



## Andreas (25. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Sind wir jetzt 2270 Hm oder nach der Auswertung 2480 hm gefahren



Mein HAC hat 2270 hm aufgezeichnet, aber er zeichnet ja auch in 5m Schritten auf. Wenn man alle Hoehenmeter zusammenrechnet kommt man auf 2480 hm, so wie es auch die Top50 Karten ausgeben. 

Naechstes Mal bin ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## Google (25. Juli 2005)

Hei, ich bins nochmal

ich wollt vor Wombach am Mittwoch nochmal ne materialschonende nicht ganz so heftige Hahnenkammtour machen. Was wir fahren ist mir egal, am liebsten Wasserwerk hoch und runter, Rückersbacher ganz hoch, bis  Hahnenkamm und dann mal sehen....2 - 2,5 Stunden.

Mainflingen wär eigentlich ein ganz guter Treffpunkt, so ab 17:15 oder auch etwas später....

Wir können auch einen ganz anderen Treffpunkt ausmachen und beispielsweise über die Barbarossaquelle, Michelbacher Hüttte und bei Wasserlos hoch zum Hahnekamm, etc...fahren

Hat jemand Interesse ? Ich würd dann ein LMB-Eintrag machen.


----------



## yakko (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich muss mal mein geballtes Nichtwissen zur Schau stellen. Ich bin zwar handwerklich nicht unbegabt, nur an mein Fahrrad habe ich mich bisher nicht rangetraut und jetzt stehe ich relativ dumm da.
Grund ist die Kurbel (eigentlich ist die Kette so langsam mal hinüber und Kassette und Kettenblätter sollen gleich mit dran glauben). In der Beschreibung des Rades vom Kauf steht Octalink Tretlager mit FC-M 440 Kurbel, von außen sehe ich nur ein Loch für einen großen Imbus. Jetzt habe ich schon eine neue Kurbel mit Octalink besorgt, würde aber gerne vorher wissen, ob ich wirklich Octalink habe und nicht 4kant (was wohl die Standardausführung für die Kurbel war). Wie kann ich das erkennen? Leider habe ich keinen so großen Imbus um das mal aufzuschreiben (ich vermute einfach mal, dass es nur eine Abdeckung ist).

Weiterhin habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit in Ermangelung besserer Wünsche Werkzeug für das Fahrrad schenken lassen, unter anderem einen Kurbelabzieher (Crank Extractor TL-FC10) und Lock Ring Tool (TL-HG10), beides von Shimano. Reicht das um die Kurbel zu wechseln? Oder brauche ich noch mehr "Spezialwerkzeug"?

Und keine Angst, ich werde mich nicht beim Reparaturversuch umbringen, Lupo hat sich todesmutig bereit erklärt mir zu helfen   

yakko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2005)

ums kurz zu machen ... ich muß aufs Rad ...

drum fahr ich morgen abend um 18:45 ne Runde. Wohl Richtung Binselberg, eher zügig. Wenn sich Jemand anschlie0en möchte.

UND oft angekündigt, jetzt wirds wahr am Donnerstag Abend steht die erste Feierabendrunde mit Einkehr auf dem Programm   = LMB 

Mal gespannt wer mitkommt. 

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (25. Juli 2005)

Soooo, dann hab ich mal den LMB-Eintrag für unsere Feldberg-Renner-Tour gemacht.

Sonja


----------



## Google (26. Juli 2005)

Haijaijai......hier wird mit Tourenangeboten um sich rumgeworfen wie im Sommerschlussverkauf  

@[email protected] Also heut brauch ich noch vom ODWX einen Ruhetag....Tja, und von Donnerstag bis Samstag mach ich wegen Wombach nix mehr  Dann macht mal schön "Hapahapa" ohne mich  

Aber das Tourenangebot von Beitrag "Fünftausenddreihundertzehn"  werd ich diese Woche noch in Anspruch nehmen können  

@[email protected] Zum Feldberg sind wir schon mal zu Dritt   

Frohes Schaffen wünsch ich noch


----------



## eDw (26. Juli 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich muss mal mein geballtes Nichtwissen zur Schau stellen. Ich bin zwar handwerklich nicht unbegabt, nur an mein Fahrrad habe ich mich bisher nicht rangetraut und jetzt stehe ich relativ dumm da.
> Grund ist die Kurbel (eigentlich ist die Kette so langsam mal hinüber und Kassette und Kettenblätter sollen gleich mit dran glauben). In der Beschreibung des Rades vom Kauf steht Octalink Tretlager mit FC-M 440 Kurbel, von außen sehe ich nur ein Loch für einen großen Imbus. Jetzt habe ich schon eine neue Kurbel mit Octalink besorgt, würde aber gerne vorher wissen, ob ich wirklich Octalink habe und nicht 4kant (was wohl die Standardausführung für die Kurbel war). Wie kann ich das erkennen? Leider habe ich keinen so großen Imbus um das mal aufzuschreiben (ich vermute einfach mal, dass es nur eine Abdeckung ist).
> ...



Guggst Du hier: *klick*
unter MTB Workshop --> Innenlager  solltest Du alles mit Bildern finden was Du brauchst! 
Gruss
eDw
- Mitleser -


----------



## Andreas (26. Juli 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> oft angekündigt, jetzt wirds wahr am Donnerstag Abend steht die erste Feierabendrunde mit Einkehr auf dem Programm   = LMB
> 
> Erdi01



Mit welchem Bike faehrst Du, Erdi?
Ist heute Abend Premiere?

Ich hab mich mal eingetragen, aber Licht? NightRide im Hochsommer? Ich hoffe ich bekomme wieder alles montiert. 
Apropos montiert:

@Ippie: Was machen die NiMH Akku Befestigungs-Gummi's? Hat das mit der Bestellung  nicht geklappt?


----------



## Ippie (26. Juli 2005)

@[email protected] Uuuups. Liegt auf einem Stapel für unerledigte Sachen. Bis zum Herbst kümmer ich mich darum.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (26. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt vor Wombach am Mittwoch nochmal ne materialschonende nicht ganz so heftige Hahnenkammtour machen. Was wir fahren ist mir egal, am liebsten Wasserwerk hoch und runter, Rückersbacher ganz hoch, bis  Hahnenkamm und dann mal sehen....2 - 2,5 Stunden.
> 
> Mainflingen wär eigentlich ein ganz guter Treffpunkt, so ab 17:15 oder auch etwas später....



Ich verlasse mal die Deckung eines stillen Mitlesers   
Am Mittwoch wollte ich sowieso mal wieder in den Spessart. Das würde ja passen. Geplant hatte ich sowas wie Hahnenkamm über Dettinger Hütte, dann hinten steil runter Richtung Osten, Michelbach, Buchberg und dann wieder nach Hause. Von Enkheim fahr ich immer bis zum Kraftwerk auf dem Mainradweg, dann irgendwie durch die Dörfer. Mainflingen wäre auch ok. Da könnte ich aber ca erst 18:00 sein, da ich erst mal von Offenbach nach Hause muss und bis Mainflingen ca 1:15 brauch. Wettter soll morgen nachmittag ja top sein


----------



## Ippie (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@Google, [email protected]:00 Uhr würde mir auch gut  passen. Ich würde dann an der B8 (Parkplatz) dazustoßen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (26. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Uuuups. Liegt auf einem Stapel für unerledigte Sachen. Bis zum Herbst kümmer ich mich darum.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Alles klar. Ich wuerde auch noch einen eine Nummer kleiner nehmen, um den Akku am Vorbau festmachen zu koennen.
Derweilen kann ich den Akku provisorisch mit Behelfsgummis mal anbringen.


----------



## Google (26. Juli 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verlasse mal die Deckung eines stillen Mitlesers
> Am Mittwoch wollte ich sowieso mal wieder in den Spessart. Das würde ja passen. Geplant hatte ich sowas wie Hahnenkamm über Dettinger Hütte, dann hinten steil runter Richtung Osten, Michelbach, Buchberg und dann wieder nach Hause. Von Enkheim fahr ich immer bis zum Kraftwerk auf dem Mainradweg, dann irgendwie durch die Dörfer. Mainflingen wäre auch ok. Da könnte ich aber ca erst 18:00 sein, da ich erst mal von Offenbach nach Hause muss und bis Mainflingen ca 1:15 brauch. Wettter soll morgen nachmittag ja top sein





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @Google, [email protected]:00 Uhr würde mir auch gut  passen. Ich würde dann an der B8 (Parkplatz) dazustoßen.


Da wären wir ja schon mal 3   @[email protected] Schaffst Du es um 17:40 Uhr am Mainradweg unter der Limesbrücke zu stehen ? Die Limesbrücke ist fast gegenüber vom Kraftwerk Großkrotzenburg. Wir würden dann gleich weiter über die Brücke zur B 8 und am besagten Parkplatz Ippie treffen.....

Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, mach ich noch ein LMB-Eintrag.


----------



## m.a.t. (26. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Da wären wir ja schon mal 3   @[email protected] Schaffst Du es um 17:40 Uhr am Mainradweg unter der Limesbrücke zu stehen ? Die Limesbrücke ist fast gegenüber vom Kraftwerk Großkrotzenburg. Wir würden dann gleich weiter über die Brücke zur B 8 und am besagten Parkplatz Ippie treffen.....
> 
> Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, mach ich noch ein LMB-Eintrag.


Ok, die Brücke kenn ich. 17:40 schaff ich. Ich glaube auch, eine Ahnung zu haben, wo der Parkplatz bei der B8 ist. Von da ist man doch in Nullkommanix auf der Birkenhainer und dem Trail hoch zum Buchberg, oder?
Kette rechts, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchem Bike faehrst Du, Erdi?
> Ist heute Abend Premiere?


mit meinem Hardtail. Premierenfahrt is noch nicht, wenn dann gehts Richtung Ober-Roden  . Müßt mal anrufen was aus meinen Bock geworden ist  

Ach, irgendwie hab ich gar kein Bock mich jetzt aufs Rad zu setzen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (26. Juli 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, die Brücke kenn ich. 17:40 schaff ich. Ich glaube auch, eine Ahnung zu haben, wo der Parkplatz bei der B8 ist. Von da ist man doch in Nullkommanix auf der Birkenhainer und dem Trail hoch zum Buchberg, oder?
> Kette rechts, matthias


Sodele....hier gehts zur Hahnenkammtour Den Treffpunkt kannst Du Dir jetzt aussuchen  Sag mir nur Bescheid wo ich auf Dich warten soll  Obs auch der Hahnenkamm wird, werden wir noch sehen. Wie wir halt Lust haben...

Bis denne würd ich mal sagen


----------



## KillerN (26. Juli 2005)

Hey Google, ihr fahrt nett an der Kilianusbridge vorbei ?
Ich kann vielleicht mitkommen, aber Anfahrt bis zu Shooters, ist schon ein bisschen viel (Anfahrt mind: 1:20Std oder so ...).


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele....hier gehts zur Hahnenkammtour Den Treffpunkt kannst Du Dir jetzt aussuchen  Sag mir nur Bescheid wo ich auf Dich warten soll  Obs auch der Hahnenkamm wird, werden wir noch sehen. Wie wir halt Lust haben...
> 
> Bis denne würd ich mal sagen


 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, bin mit meinen AFlern auch in den Regionen unterwegs!

Ansonsten bis Sonntag vor dem Start oder im Ziel  

und für Sonntag allen Kette rechts!

Ciao


----------



## Google (27. Juli 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Google, ihr fahrt nett an der Kilianusbridge vorbei ?
> Ich kann vielleicht mitkommen, aber Anfahrt bis zu Shooters, ist schon ein bisschen viel (Anfahrt mind: 1:20Std oder so ...).


Hmmmm....M.A.T. kommt meines Wissens mit dem Rad aus Offenbach. Ippie kommt mit dem Bike aussem Freigericht....Wenn wir jetzt noch die Kilianusbrücke mit als Treffpunkt einbauen, müßte immer irgend einer früher los was nicht machbar ist und wir würden entweder ein ganzes Stück mehr am Main lang fahren oder wenn wir vorher ins Gelände abbiegen (so war es jetzt geplant) hätten wir schon die Hälfte der Tour hinter uns.... und für Dich gäbs einen sehr späten Treffpunkt....Ehrlich gesagt find ich jetzt keine Lösung    Quer durchs Geräusch direkt nach Steinheim bringt auch nix ? 

@[email protected] weiss, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja tatsächlich. Da Ihr ja jeden Stock und Stein dort kennen müsstet, könntet Ihr uns evtl. gleich mal ein paar Trails zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (27. Juli 2005)

Moin @ all,  

@google, barracuda, 
dann werdet Ihr uns (Singulaner) ja vielleicht auch treffen!?!

Der Hahnenkamm steht heute bei uns auch mal wieder auf dem 
Programm  wie könnt's auch anders sein!  

Wir starten aber schon um 17 Uhr Richtung Birkenheiner!

Hat jemand vor am Samstag zur Nudelparty nach Wombach zu kommen?

Ansonsten sieht man ja den ein oder anderen am Sonntag.  

Gruß
SteelManni

PS. barracuda, hast wohl am Sonntag mim Renner noch mal ordentlich
Kilometer gemacht,was!?!


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Juli 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> PS. barracuda, hast wohl am Sonntag mim Renner noch mal ordentlich
> Kilometer gemacht,was!?!


 
Nicht nur am Sonntag   bis denne, erst Birkenhainer?


----------



## Sakir (27. Juli 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand vor am Samstag zur Nudelparty nach Wombach zu kommen?


sagen wir so, Startnummernausgabe JA, wenn es zeitlich passssst, könnte man sich auch mal so eine Pasta reinhauen   

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (27. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur am Sonntag   bis denne, erst Birkenhainer?


jep, erst die Birkenheiner, dann X11(fallst heute unser Schweizer dabei ist!)
Über Michelbacher Wanderheim. (ca. 17:40)  

Dann bleibst Du ja dieses mal deutlich unter 3 Std.!?!  

@ Sakir, ich bin auf jeden Fall da!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Juli 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bleibst Du ja dieses mal deutlich unter 3 Std.!?!


 
Ist mein erklärtes Ziel dieses Jahr!


----------



## Hugo (27. Juli 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mein erklärtes Ziel dieses Jahr!


du sollst da ja uach n rennen fahrn und keine ctf  
viel spass, viel glück, und komm gesund und mit heilem bike ins ziel


----------



## lessiw33 (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal ne andere Frage, die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt. Ich würde gerne mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren (von Mainflingen zum Industriepark Hoechst (ehem. Farbwerke)). Könnt ihr mir einen Weg empfehlen? Am Main sind es über 50km einfache Strecke und ich würde gerne ein paar km sparen... (obwohl es natürlich ein gutes Training wäre). 
Eine Radkarte habe ich leider nicht, sonst hätte ich hier mal nachgeschaut. Aber ich bin sicher, dass der eine oder andere von euch sich gut in unseren heimischen Wäldern auskennt.... Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Christof


----------



## Andreas (28. Juli 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte mal ne andere Frage, die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt. Ich würde gerne mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren (von Mainflingen zum Industriepark Hoechst (ehem. Farbwerke)). Könnt ihr mir einen Weg empfehlen?



Grob wuerde ich sagen: 
Seligenstadt, Radweg 8 - Dietzenbach, Radweg 7, Gravenbruch, Offenbach und den Rest am Main entlang.

Ein Karte solltest Du Dir aber trotzdem zulegen, sonst geht Du noch im Wald verloren   

Radwanderwege  


@all:

Mal was anderes: Ein paar Leute sind doch mal die permanente Strecke in Sulzbach abgefahren. Hat von Euch jemand zufaellig noch ein Hoehenprofil im .tur oder .hrm Format aufgehoben?


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> du sollst da ja uach n rennen fahrn und keine ctf


Dann solltest du dir mal die Offiziellen Wichtigen Hinweise lesen! Unter StVO steht geschrieben das es sich *nicht um ein Radrennen handelt*!!!! Da haben Sie recht ist ein Mountainbikerennen  



			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> viel spass, viel glück, und komm gesund und mit heilem bike ins ziel


 
Das mit dem heilen Bike will ich auch hoffen, hab gestern grade mein Schaltwerk geschrottet!   Aber besser im training als am Sonntag   Jetzt werde ich mal von Shimano zu SRAM wechseln mal sehen ob di edas besser können  

Fährst du nicht mit Hugo? Und was ist mit Tboy ich hab dich auch noch nicht gelesen!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (28. Juli 2005)

ne ich kann leider nicht mitfahrn


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ne ich kann leider nicht mitfahrn


 
Wie so den nicht????


----------



## Hugo (28. Juli 2005)

keien zeit...regelungstechnik wartet  
aber danach gehts 10 tage in dei alpen


----------



## Google (28. Juli 2005)

Es ist vollbracht !!! ....

Nach zwei Jahren bangen, bin ich nun endlich, - es musste ja irgendwann passieren -, mit dem Rad auf dem Autodach  in die Tiefgarage gefahren.

Allen die diese Selbsterfahrung noch nicht machen konnten möchte ich sagen: "Es ist nur bedingt möglich !! "  

"Auto drinnen, Bike draussen"....Mit lautem Geschepper wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß ich wohl eine klitzekleine Kleinigkeit an diesem schönen Sommertag  vergessen hatte.

Der Grundträger ist hin, ziemlich verzogen. Das Autodach hat ne schöne, tellergrosse Delle. Eine Regenrinnenabdeckung ist weggerissen, die Regenrinne selbst ist verzogen und teils aus dem Dach ausgerissen. Einige tiefe Kratzer im Lack. Ich kanns verschmerzen, das Auto ist zwölf Jahre alt und kam dieses Mal nur mit Schweissen durch den TÜV.

Und oh Wunder !! Das Bike hat so gut wie nix abgekriegt und scheint noch voll intakt zu sein. Bin es gefahren, nix verzogen, alles im grünen Bereich. 

Jetzt trink ich erst mal nen Bier und ein, zwei Sambuca. Morgen schau ich mir das Bike nochmal genauer an aber ich glaub es ist nochmal gut ausgegangen.

Es sei dennoch allen gesag: " Bitte nicht nachmachen"

etwas neben sich grüßend

Google


----------



## Hugo (28. Juli 2005)

das is echt n brüller


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2005)

@[email protected] meim Schwiegervater ist das auch schon passiert, er hat drei Räder sammt Träger in einer Parkhauseinfahrt abgeräumt = 4000 Euro Schaden  

@[email protected] ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut heimgekommen. Ich hatte wohl die mit Abstand kürzeste Runde  Der Abschluß bei uns auf dem Wingertsberg war prima. Wie @Miss [email protected] feststellte ein hauch von Mediteran. Es gibt wirklich nicht viele Nächte in denen jetzt um 12 Nachts das Thermometer nach 24 Grad anzeigt. Dann hoff ich mal auf gutes Wetter für Sonntag  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (29. Juli 2005)

sach ma erdi....wärs denkbar dass du ein ganz klein wenig fanatisch in sachen C-dale bist?...nur so ein ganz klitze klein wenig?


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> sach ma erdi....wärs denkbar dass du ein ganz klein wenig fanatisch in sachen C-dale bist?...nur so ein ganz klitze klein wenig?


nö ... wieso denn ... die zahlen mir doch nix  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2005)

@google: Troeste Dich, einer Bekannten ist das auch schon passiert mit zwei Schlitten auf dem Dach. Auch die wollten nicht in die Garage passen. Der nagelneue Madza hatte ganz schoen was abbekommen.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut heimgekommen. Ich hatte wohl die mit Abstand kürzeste Runde  Der Abschluß bei uns auf dem Wingertsberg war prima. Wie @Miss [email protected] feststellte ein hauch von Mediteran. Es gibt wirklich nicht viele Nächte in denen jetzt um 12 Nachts das Thermometer nach 24 Grad anzeigt. Dann hoff ich mal auf gutes Wetter für Sonntag
> 
> Erdi01



Ja, war ne super Tour gestern Abend. Auf dem Heimfahrt wurde ich von dicken Regentropfen verfolgt. Es war aber eine tolle Stimmung bei so einer Waerme in der Nacht und die Aussicht von Dietzenbachs Grabig war auch nicht schlecht.

Wegen Sonntag: Wann wollen wir starten? Vielleicht 11 h? Wer macht den LMB Eintrag?


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vollbracht !!! ....
> 
> Nach zwei Jahren bangen, bin ich nun endlich, - es musste ja irgendwann passieren -, mit dem Rad auf dem Autodach in die Tiefgarage gefahren.
> 
> ...


 
Kleiner Tipp für den Auto neu Kauf, nimm einen Kombi zb. den 850er da passen mehre Räder in das Auto! Damit kann man in jede Tiefgarage.
Ich hab so das gefühl du wolltest wieder mit dem Fusion von Günter in Wombach fahren! 
Kopf hoch das kann jedem Passieren und ist alle mal besser als wenn dir das Rad auf der Autobahn vom Dach fliegt und noch drei Autos drüber fahren. Ist einem Bekannten von mir mal passiert! Das war schei.. Teuer und das einzige was vom Rad über blieb ist die Sattelstütze!

Ciao


----------



## yakko (29. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vollbracht !!! ....
> 
> Nach zwei Jahren bangen, bin ich nun endlich, - es musste ja irgendwann passieren -, mit dem Rad auf dem Autodach  in die Tiefgarage gefahren.
> 
> ...



da bin ich doch recht froh, dass ich mein Auto immer auf der Straße parken muss.

Und nach diesem sehr informativen Tatsachenbericht werde ich immer einen kurzen Gedanken daran verschwenden, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch ein Rad oben drauf habe, sollte ich durch Zufall doch mal in eine Tiefgarage fahren   

Aber schön, dass dem Rad nichts passiert ist


----------



## Lupo (29. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wegen Sonntag: Wann wollen wir starten? Vielleicht 11 h? Wer macht den LMB Eintrag?


am besten der wo fragt  

@google: son mist  , ich glaub das kann jedem mal ganz schnell passieren.
check bloss nochma dein bike besonders die schweissnähte und zieh *alle *schrauben nach!!!! der corsa ist wohl nen wirtschaftlicher totalschaden, den kannste ja jetzt noch zum cabrio umbauen lassen


----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> am besten der wo fragt



Ok, dann mache ich ernst.

Fuer alle die nicht in Wombach starten - nicht traurig sein.
Ihr koennt Euch hier anmelden.


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Juli 2005)

Frankenstein am Sonntag, soso. War ich noch nicht, hab aber schon Leute reden gehört. Ist das dann eher eine trailige Tour? Oder so wie unsere Hahnenkamm-Runde letztens? Wieviele Höhenmeter etwa?


----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Frankenstein am Sonntag, soso. War ich noch nicht, hab aber schon Leute reden gehört. Ist das dann eher eine trailige Tour? Oder so wie unsere Hahnenkamm-Runde letztens? Wieviele Höhenmeter etwa?



Ja, die Tour ist mit unserer Hahnenkammtour zu vergleichen. Trails gibt es nur am Frankenstein. Ca. 800 Hoehenmeter und 90 km.


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2005)

Guten Abend Jungs und Mädels

danke für die vielen aufmunternden Worte. Das Rad ist durchgecheckt, die Schweissnähte sind in Ordnung, Schrauben alle fest. Ein Wunder. Am Unterrohr (oder nennt man es Querrohr) sind allerdings zwei kleine Dellen wo der Träger das Rad gehalten hat. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das ein Problem darstellt. Dachträger kommt mir jedenfalls nicht mehr in Haus...öhm ans Auto.

Das Rad ist jedenfalls für Wombach soweit gerichtet und ich hab sogar das erste mal Lust es mir so richtig zu geben    Mal schauen ob das am Sonntag noch immer so ist und ob ich die schweren Beine, resultierend noch vom ODWX, bis dahin gänzlich weg hab.  Am Mittwoch hat mir die Tour mit Ippie und M.A.T. noch ganz schön zugesetzt, hätte wohl länger ne Pause machen müssen oder eben wirklich nur was gemütliches fahren sollen.

Hoffentlich hält meine  "Quäl Dich Du Sau"- Motivation, kommt wieder meine volle Fitness und HOFFENTLICH ist die Strecke einigermaßen trocken. Hier pissts ja eben jeden Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (29. Juli 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...Trails gibt es nur am Frankenstein. ....


och männo.....  

@google: die dellen musste halt beobachten, mein thin air hatte ja gleich zum anfang ne riesendelle ins unterrohr bekommen als ich mich um nen eisenpfosten gewickelt hatte und du wiesst ja was ich mit dem ding noch alles angestellt hab


----------



## Hugo (29. Juli 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> och männo.....
> 
> @google: die dellen musste halt beobachten, mein thin air hatte ja gleich zum anfang ne riesendelle ins unterrohr bekommen als ich mich um nen eisenpfosten gewickelt hatte und du wiesst ja was ich mit dem ding noch alles angestellt hab



das war aber auch n rocky  
englisch: "rock" = Fels
auszug aus Wikipedia:


> Ein Fels ist das Sinnbild unerschütterlicher Festigkeit und Härte. Das Wort kommt in vielen Redewendungen und Zitaten vor, beispielsweise in:
> 
> * Er war standhaft wie ein Fels in der Brandung.
> * Du bist Petrus, der Fels, und auf diesen Felsen werde ich meine Kirche bauen. (aus der Bibel)
> * Hoch auf dem Fels die Tannen stehn' ... (aus dem Westfalenlied)


----------



## Google (30. Juli 2005)

Tja, Jungs

dann wünsch ich mal allen Wombachteilnehmern ne gute Zielankunft. Wird ja wohl ne Schlammschlacht und an Zeitverbesserung ist nicht zu denken.

Bis Morsche dann

Und dem Rest vom Thread wünsch ich schöne Sontagstouren   Nächstes WE bin ich dann auch wieder dabei


----------



## Ippie (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ja Wombach ist vorbei. Für mich persönlich recht erfolgreich. Ich konnte die Zeit vom Vorjahr über 15 min. verbessern. Und bei den meisten lief es ähnlich.

Die schlechte Nachricht:

Sakir ist bei Kilometer 23 gestürzt und hat sich das rechte Schlüsselbein gebrochen! Und dieser muß auch noch operativ gerichtet werden (das Rhöntgenbilds sieht heiß aus . Heute wird er noch von Lohr nach Hanau verlegt und dort behandelt und wahrscheinlich morgen operiert. Das ist der Stand der Dinge.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (31. Juli 2005)

Ja auch ich bin heil wieder zuhause, hab auch mal den Kopf in dem wombacher Waldkoden gesteckt aber ausser ein paar Schürfwunden nichts wildes. 
Ach ja und ich bin unter 3:00 Stunden 2:56:.. Platz 56 so wie es aussieht!

@Sakir, alles alles Gute von mir und das du bald wieder auf dem Bike sitzen kannst. So ein Schlüßelbeinbruch hat schon so mancher Rennfahrer gehabt   
Du machst das schon 

Mal sehen vieleicht schreib ich nach her noch ertwas mehr  

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (31. Juli 2005)

ach du ********  

woher weisst du wie das röntgenbild aussieht? warst du dabei?  

@sakir, Gute besserung...schlüsselbein is der radfahrer-bruch schlecht hin, aber dass es operativ gerichtet werden muss....bin echt schockiert  
wenn die eh schon aufschneiden...frag doch ma ob die nicht eins aus carbon einsetzen könnten...wär leichter und praktisch unzerstörbar, wirst ja wohl nächstes jahr wieder mitfahrn wollen, oder?


----------



## Hugo (31. Juli 2005)

@ barracuda, hast du auf den letzten km jemanden überhohlt der mit nem platten reifen n rotes rocky geschoben hat?(vielleicht is dirs ja aufgefallen)


----------



## blackbike__ (31. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Sakir ist bei Kilometer 23 gestürzt und hat sich das rechte Schlüsselbein gebrochen! Und dieser muß auch noch operativ gerichtet werden (das Rhöntgenbilds sieht heiß aus . Heute wird er noch von Lohr nach Hanau verlegt und dort behandelt und wahrscheinlich morgen operiert. Das ist der Stand der Dinge.



puuuh, das klingt echt übel! @ sakir: die sollen dich mal schön schnell und sauber wieder zusammenflicken da im krankenhaus...das geht ja gar nicht, bei dem schönen wetter das bett zu hüten! aufjedenfall auch von hier aus alles alles gute, schnelle besserung und nächstes jahr wollen wir dich dann ganz vorne sehen in wombach (zumindest hanau/afterwork-intern


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Die schlechte Nachricht:
> 
> Sakir ist bei Kilometer 23 gestürzt und hat sich das rechte Schlüsselbein gebrochen! Und dieser muß auch noch operativ gerichtet werden (das Rhöntgenbilds sieht heiß aus . Heute wird er noch von Lohr nach Hanau verlegt und dort behandelt und wahrscheinlich morgen operiert. Das ist der Stand der Dinge.
> 
> ...


ich habs kommen sehen das es irgendwann Irgendjemand von Euch richtig erwischt  Seis drumm @[email protected] auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche und Kopf hoch. Wie Baracuda schon erwähnt hatt es gibt Rennradler die sind die TdF mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein gefahren  

Eigenartigerweise haben wir heute an Dich gedacht als wir an Deiner "Rippenbruchstelle" oder war es fast Rippenbruch von letzem Jahr   vorbeigekommen sind.

Nun da wird unsere schöne Tour zum Franky, danke an Andreas, eigentlich zur Nebensache genau wie Eure respektablen Ergebnisse ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Juli 2005)

Michael, von mir auch die besten Genesungswünsche. Das kann jedem passieren. Komm wieder schnell auffem Damm.

Steck mir jetzt blos nicht den Kopf in den Sand. Wäre echt schade


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (31. Juli 2005)

Ätt Sakir:

Gute Besserung, hoffentlich kannst du bald wieder fahren. Ich dachte immer im Wald kann man nicht so schwer stürzen. Na ja, in ein paar Wochen gehts dir bestimmt wieder besser!  

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2005)

man kann se nicht alleine lassen, die hanauer ...

gute besserung, sakir   
gebt dem armen mal einen laptop ins krankenhaus, dass er wenigstens posten kann   

hoffe, dass wir uns nochmal beim afterworken dieses jahr sehen


----------



## SteelManni (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo @ all  

Sakir ich wünsch Dir Gute Besserung, das die das wieder hinbekommen
mit Deiner Schulter! Wird schon  

Ich hab davon nix mitbekommen  , wo er doch noch an meinem 
Hinterrad klebte!

Ich bin jedenfalls froh das ich ohne Sturtz und Panne durchgekommen bin,
bei den teilweisen schlammigen und schlecht zu fahrenden Downhill-passagen!

Ich habe auf der Strecke so einige abfliegen sehen.  

Mit 3:10:30 bin ich auch zufrieden, wo ich doch gegen ende ,mit Krämpfen zu kämpfen hatte.

Jedenfalls freu ich mich heut schon auf mein Bett, nach der kurzen Nacht
im Zelt.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Juli 2005)

@Sakir, oh Shit, das ist ja übel. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hübsche Krankenschwestern!

Bei mir selbst liefs heute auch überhaupt nicht, erst im 1. Anstieg der 2. Runde bin ich in Tritt gekommen. Nie wieder 2 Tage vorher rumfaulenzen, das macht schlapp. Abgelegt hab ich mich auch und bin dann bergab nur noch rumgeschlichen. In Zahlen: Erste Runde 3:27, zweite 3:16, zusammen 6:43:32, 25 min schneller als 2004.

Passt auf euch auf, matthias


----------



## AgentO (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Mühlheim,
die Trails kenne ich nicht, da ich nicht so der Off Roader bin ,aber kontrolliert wird eigentlich ehr zur Abendstund an den Seen da dort offenes Feuer und schwimmen verboten ist.
Sonst hab ich da eigentlich nie das Ordnungsamt gesehen.

Gruß
AgentO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (31. Juli 2005)

@Sakir: Hey Michael, auch von mir gute Besserung!
Hoffe Du bist bald wieder auf den Beinen und kannst Dich bergab auf den Afterwork-Runden wieder an mein Hinterrad klemmen.

Wie konnte das bloß passieren??? Du bist doch wirklich eine Bergab-Kanone!
Na das führt mir mal wieder vor Augen, dass bei unserem Sport doch immer ein gewisses Risiko mitfährt.

Alles Gute und halt die Ohren steif,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (31. Juli 2005)

auch von MM und mir gute besserung und dass du bald wieder gesund wirst  
von schlüsselbein brüchen in verbindung mit radfahrn hab ich ja schon oft gehört aber wenn sowas operativ gerichtet werden muss scheints dich ja ganz schön zerrobbt zu haben  
dagegen hören sich unsere bisherigen wehwehchen ja wie pillepalle an.

gruss,

wolfgang, der sein raid unfreiwillig zum singlespeeder umgebaut hat


----------



## Andreas (31. Juli 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wolfgang, der sein raid unfreiwillig zum singlespeeder umgebaut hat


... und uns sogar am Berg im Wiegetritt damit abgehängt hat   
Bild auf der Burg Frankenstein 


@Sakir: Gute Besserung! Lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch mal einen nach einem Abflug. Das wichtigste ist, dass man gleich wieder aufs Bike steigt, wenn der Bruch verheilt ist.


----------



## Sakir (1. August 2005)

Hallo Leute

VIELEN DANK für die ganzen genesungswünsche !!!

also, hete um 8:30 werde ich eigewiesen und auch heute noch 
operiert.....grichtet ist der Bruch schon, nur die Splitter und so 
ein spitze ecke muss entfernt werden... sonst könnte es die Haut 
kaputt machen.

Der Sturz war wirklich pech... bei mir ist es bi dato genial gelaufen, 
war die ganze Zeit am Hinterreifen vom Manfred und da hätte kich 
nicht mehr losgelassen ! das wäre noch was geworden zwischen uns   
so wie ich mich gefühlt habe, hätte ich gute chancen gehabt, 
unter 3:10 durchs ziel zu kommen !

wie soll ich sagen, es war dumm gelaufen..... mein vorderrad ist in 
die eine Traktorspurr grutscht (bestimmt 30cm tief), wobei das Hinterrad
 oben geblieben ist. Ich hatte keine Chance, habe noch versucht mich 
zu drehen...aber das hat wohl nicht funktioniert...  zum glück konnte 
ich noch zur seite rutschen, sonst wäre noch jemad über mich drüber. 
dort habe ich dann bestimmt 30min. gesessen, bis Trage Arzt & 
Schmerzmittel etc vor Ort war, dann haben sie mich so voll 
Schjmerzmittel gepumpt, das ich erts wieder ca. 13:00h im 
Krankenhaus wach geworden bin, sicherlich auch deswegen weil sie 
mich zu 4 bestimm 400m durch hartes Gelände tragen mussten.

Im momrnt weiss ich nichtmal, was mit meinem Bike ist, Ippie war 
so nett   und hat dort dann nochmal nachgfragt, aber irgendwie 
wusste da keiner bescheid....

So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl die nächsten 6 wochen garnimmer 
fahren können..... für mich ist die Saison wohl gelaufen.....

Sobald ich ende der Woche wieder daheim bin, melde ich mich mit 
den aktuellsten infos !

P.S. durch so einen Bruch bin ich nicht klein zu bekommen, nächstes 
Jahr wird wie immer mit Schotten gestartet   

Michael


----------



## Google (1. August 2005)

Michael

ich seh schon. Du lässt Dich nicht klein kriegen *Freu*  Eigentlich wollt ich mich ja als Partner zum Aufbautraining anbieten. Aber selbst nach Deiner Zwangspause werd ich wohl bei Dir nicht mithalten können  

Mit meinem Ergebnis bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Ich hab mich um 11 Minuten verbessert und hab erstmalig im Mittelfeld gefinished, bei den Senioren sogar schon in der ersten Hälfte  

Eigentlich wollt ich schon nach 10 Km aufhören weil ich meine Beine noch immer spürte und ich mich erst mal gar nicht fit fühlte. Nach meiner subjektiven Empfindung vermisste ich im ganzen Rennen auch das Quentchen an Spritzigkeit ab und an auch noch einen Gang hochschalten zu können....war diesmal nicht drin.

Jedenfalls wird es mir nicht mehr passieren, daß ich nach einen OdenwaldX noch mal Höhenmeter versuch zu kloppen, obwohl ich noch Lactat in den Beinen habe. Das nächstes Mal gibts wieder eine meiner berühmt brüchtigten GA-Touren   

Im Großen und Ganzen hab ich halt das Rennen recht gut auf einem Level abspulen können, war eigentlich seltenst unter 170 Schlägen. Ab Km 35 hatte ich einen leichten Einbruch, sprich etwas Geschwindigkeit mußte ich lassen, so ab 40, 45 Km hatte ich immer wieder Krämpfe, was wohl an dem vorher angesprochenen Problem der immer noch schweren Beine lag. Im Ziel hatte ich dann schöne Krämpfe, so daß ich erst mal auf dem Oberrohr sitzend mich langsam zur Verpflegungsstation bewegte, wo ich dann erwartungsgemäß den "Rest" antraf  

Die Trails fand ich dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr so spannend. Jede Passage war fahrbar, nichts war dabei wo man hätte absteigen müssen. Natürlich anspruchsvoller und vom Fahrspass schöner als Frammersbach allemal. Man entwickelt sich eben weiter, was vorher noch als schwer empfunden wurde, wird auf einmal ein normaler, etwas anspruchsvollerer Trail. Downhill hab ich die meiste Zeit lassen müssen, weil hier immer ein paar Biker ziemlich langsam waren. Erst in der zweiten Hälfte suchte ich bewußt nach Stellen zum Überholen, was eigentlich recht gut ging. Nächstes Jahr versuch ich, daß gleich am Anfang zu praktizieren. Fazit: Nächstes Jahr bei gleicher Streckenlänge gehts auch deutlich unter 3:30.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2005)

oh mann, da hatte ich ja glück. du hättest mich doch glatt überholt   
bei mir kamen mal wieder etwas zu früh krämpfe auf. genau dann, als ich eigentlich noch mal richtig gas geben wollte  
das ging aber aufgrund der krämpfe nicht und so musste ich sehen, wie ich mich mal wieder ins ziel rette, ohne von einem eisbär überholt zu werden.

das ist mir dank dir, sakir   , auch gelungen   

schön, was von dir selbst zu lesen und dass du weiter am ball bleibst   
wünsche dir viel erfolg bei der op und halte uns hier auf dem laufenden


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. August 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann, da hatte ich ja glück. du hättest mich doch glatt überholt
> bei mir kamen mal wieder etwas zu früh krämpfe auf. genau dann, als ich eigentlich noch mal richtig gas geben wollte
> das ging aber aufgrund der krämpfe nicht und so musste ich sehen, wie ich mich mal wieder ins ziel rette, ohne von einem eisbär überholt zu werden.
> 
> ...


 
Das kommt drauf an wenn du hier alles als Eisbär ansiehst, das 4er Team vom Winter oder die die das Trikot haben. Wenn es das letztere ist muß ich dich leider enttäuschen  

@Hugo, wir ist kein Rocky mit Platten auf gefallen! Nur eins mit einer netten Dame drauf  


Was die Strecke angeht, habe ich das Gefühl das die Löcher in den Downhills immer tiefer werden, nicht nur weil mich eins davon über den Lenker gehebelt hat!
Ansonsten habe ich gestern noch einem von den wombacher Strecken Chefs erzählt sie sollen die Strecke mal etwas Zuschauer freundlicher machen bzw. ein Zuschauerleitsystem aufbauen. Das ist ja nicht zum aushalten da draussen, du quällst dich da den Berghoch und keine Sau feuert dich an. Zum glück hab ich nicht so viele "links" bzw. "rechts" brüller hinter mir gehabt  

@Google, das mit den Krämfen am schluß ist glaube ich normal hatten sehr viele, dann weisst du auch das du alles gegeben hast auf der Strecke. Bei mir ging es auch so ab km 45 - 50 los.

Und mein Ziel nächstes Jahr ist es entlich mal vor der zweit platzierten Frau ins Ziel zukommen. Jedes mal fahr ich mit der zweit platzierten in den 2ten Anstieg zur Aurora und oben ist Sie weg und 1-2 min vor mir im Ziel!  

War ein schönes erfolgreiches Wochenende  

Schade Hugo das du nicht konntest <- kleiner stich  

Ciao


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. August 2005)

wo zum Teufel treibt er sich eigentlich rum?


----------



## Google (1. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Hugo, wir ist kein Rocky mit Platten auf gefallen! Nur eins mit einer netten Dame drauf


Also ich hab auch einige nette Damen auffem Bike gesehen. Im Mittelfeld tummeln sich da noch einige mehr rum. Mit ein Grund, dass ich net so ne große Motivation habe, ganz vorne mit von der Partie zu sein 


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten habe ich gestern noch einem von den wombacher Strecken Chefs erzählt sie sollen die Strecke mal etwas Zuschauer freundlicher machen bzw. ein Zuschauerleitsystem aufbauen. Das ist ja nicht zum aushalten da draussen, du quällst dich da den Berghoch und keine Sau feuert dich an. Zum glück hab ich nicht so viele "links" bzw. "rechts" brüller hinter mir gehabt


Da muß ich Dir recht geben. Das ist ja nicht grade der Brüller mit den Zuschauern. Ich denk die Wombacher müssen da auch einfach noch mehr Werbung machen und Zuschauer anziehen. Lohr ist ja eigentlich nicht klein und mir fällt es schwer zu glauben, dass bei entsprechender Werbung nicht genügend interessierte Leute kämen....

Im ländlichen Frammersbach klappt das ja hervorragend


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt drauf an wenn du hier alles als Eisbär ansiehst, das 4er Team vom Winter oder die die das Trikot haben. Wenn es das letztere ist muß ich dich leider enttäuschen
> 
> Ciao



eigentlich meine ich die, die ich vom afterworken her kenne und die auch mit dem eisbären-trikot die rennen bestreiten  

und ein solcher hat mich beim rennen nicht überholt.
mag sein, dass du und z.b. steel-manni auch ein eisbären-triko besitzen. wenn ihr das aber nicht anzieht, könnt ihr euch quasi unbemerkt an mir vorbeischleichen, da ich euch nicht erkennen würde.
ansonsten würde ich selbstverständlich an eurem hinterrad kleben bleiben oder notfalls einen stock in die speichen wefen   (kleiner scherz ... !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (1. August 2005)

@barracuda
die dame auf dem rocky....war das n element? ich glaub blau?
die is mir mir bis jetz immer seit wombach 2002 aufgefallen  
wenn du 56.er warst(gesamt) müsstest du freddy(der mit dem rocky) aber überholt haben...echt tragisch...8km vorm ziel n platten...der mit dem er die ganze zeit gefahrn is(jemand mit dem ich in frammersbach übers ziel bin) is aufm 11 rang gelandet....entsprechend hüpft seit gestern mittag einer im dreieck:"schei** wombach, schei** reifen, schei** mountainbike"    
@google
schonma dran gedacht dass dir der "zug" fehlt weil du die ganze zeit nur GA machst?
nur so ne idee....probiers einfach ma mit "frei schnauze"

tboy hat n neues spielzeug...obwohl...damit kann man auch online gehn, keine ahnung wieso er sich momentan vom forum fern hält.
vielleicht hat schon sein grundlagen block für 2006 angefangen  

morgen isses so weit, Klausur in Mess und Regelungstechnik....genickbrecher und wirklich "drauf" hab ichs immer noch net


----------



## Google (1. August 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> @google
> schonma dran gedacht dass dir der "zug" fehlt weil du die ganze zeit nur GA machst?
> nur so ne idee....probiers einfach ma mit "frei schnauze"


Du hast NULL Ahnung in welchen Umfängen ich trainiere.


----------



## Ippie (1. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

da werde ich auch mal einen kleinen Bericht abgeben. 

Dieses Mal bin ich morgens früher aufgestanden und hatte mir statt Müsli eine große Portion Nudeln gefrühstückt hatte. Dadurch hatte ich keine Magenprobleme.
Nach dem Start wurde es in Ort doch schon recht schnell und es wurde auch gut gedrängelt. Als wir wieder am Start/Ziel-Bereich zurück kamen zog sich ein riesiger Wurm die erste Steigung hoch. Ich ging diesmal nicht so schnell an, so wie in Frammersbach und mußte schon einige ziehen lassen. Unter anderem einige Afterwork-Biker/Bikerin. Da mir am Samstag am neuen Laufrad der Freilauf gebrochen ist, hatte ich am Anfang etwas Probleme mit der Schaltung (am Samstag war das noch nicht so) und mir viel 2X die Kette runter. Das Problem bekam ich einfach in den Griff. Ich schaltete einfach nicht mehr in den kleinsten (Chicken) Gang. 
Bei KM 23 (Sturzstelle) schockte mich Sakir etwas und brachte mich total aus dem Konzept. Die Gedanken waren längere Zeit bei seinem Sturz und meine Konzentration bei einer schwierigen Abfahrt war weg. Das ging aber gut. 
Nach ca. 27 km ging es erst richtig los. Der erste Anstieg zur Aurora ca. 350 hm in einem einzigen Trail. Leider war das Tempo teilweise recht niedrig und einige stiegen vom Rad und behinderten die nachkommenden. Und überholen war bei den feuchten Bedingungen nicht immer einfach. Bergab war es noch schlimmer. Es gab fast kein vorbeikommen und das Tempo war langsam. Selbst beim Sakirstop und kurzer Unterhaltung holte ich die vor mir fahrenden wieder nach kürzester Abfahrtszeit wieder einholen. 
Nach der zweiten Aurorabesteigung (ca. KM 40)  fühlte ich mich noch sehr gut und ich konnte noch richtig was reißen. Ich holte noch einige Gruppen ein und traf auch einige Bekannten, die schon einige Probleme mit Krämpfen hatten. So hielt ich noch einen kurzen Plausch bei KM 51 und zog dann weiter. An einer der letzten Steigung meldete sich mein rechter Oberschenkel und wollte sich etwas verkrampfen. Ich nahm dann 1-2 Minuten das Tempo etwas zurück und der Muskel erholte sich soweit, daß ich wieder Tempo aufnehmen konnte. Am letzten Kilometer holte ich noch 5 Fahrer ein und als Macho auch noch 2 Frauen, denen ich nicht den Vortritt ließ. Im Ziel fühlte ich mich richtig gut, da ich dieses Jahr einige hinter mir gelassen hatte, die letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr in Frammersbach noch vor mir waren. Für mich ein erfolgreiches Wochenende mit voll ereichtem Ziel (Wie Frammersbach 15 min. schneller). Fahrtzeit 3:20:16. 
Hoffentlich geht der Aufschwung in nächster Zeit weiter. Wenn ich noch von meinen 89 Kilo weg komme, ist bestimmt noch einiges drin. Obwohl mit soviel "Hüft-Gold" schwitzt man so schön  

Biebergrund fahre ich wahrscheinlich auch und dann noch die Spessartchallenge und dann ist es gut für dieses Jahr.

Ich habe fertig

Volker


----------



## Hugo (1. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast NULL Ahnung in welchen Umfängen ich trainiere.



ich hab aber ahnung dass du seit zwei jahren ******** trainierst....und man hats dir auch schon 100 ma gesagt aber statt schneller zu werden gehts bei dir nur rückwärts.
is ja nict so dass du in kleinen umfängen trainiern würdest

mach dir weniger gedanken über das wie, sondern mach einfach.
dieses:"trainier die ganze zeit, aber werd halt trotzdem net schneller" kann einem echt auf den senkel gehn....kein anderer hier im thread macht bei gleichem aufwand die "selben" fortschritte wie du, selbst die, die deutl. weniger trainiern und einfach mehr spass haben legen deul. zu, siehe z.b. ippie.
stetiger aufwärtstrend seit letztem jahr, und der macht sich nicht annähernd son kopp wie du


----------



## mafels (1. August 2005)

Hallo Sakir,
auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche, ich hoffe Du kommst schnell wieder auf die Beine(ähh Rad) und wir können die eine oder andere Tour wieder zusammen fahren.

@[email protected] Klasse Leistung!!  

Grüße Mario


----------



## Google (1. August 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab aber ahnung dass du seit zwei jahren ******** trainierst....und man hats dir auch schon 100 ma gesagt aber statt schneller zu werden gehts bei dir nur rückwärts.
> is ja nict so dass du in kleinen umfängen trainiern würdest
> 
> mach dir weniger gedanken über das wie, sondern mach einfach.
> ...


Hat Dir eigentlich schon jemand gesagt, dass Du einfach nur ein Schwätzer bist der gerne andere provoziert ?     Ich jedenfalls bin mit meiner Leistung mit Trend nach oben absolut zufrieden   

Soll ich noch was sagen ? Ach nö. Ist mir zu echt zu blöd


----------



## yakko (1. August 2005)

Michael, auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche, werde mal schnell wieder gesund. Du hast mir bei km 13 noch mal zugerufen, dass ich dich noch mal überholen würde, hatte aber eigentlich gedacht das wird erst im Ziel passieren. War dann schon etwas geschockt, als ich dich im Graben sitzen sah. 
Aber diese Stelle hatte es in sich, 200 m weiter vorne hatten sich auch zwei Leute langgemacht, die konnten jedoch weiterfahren.

Hast du die Nacht zuhause verbracht, dass du heute morgen schon einen Beitrag schreiben konntest?

Ansonsten bin ich mit gestern ganz zufrieden, bis km 40 lief es wirklich gut, Ippie und ich fuhren dicht beieinander. Als es aber in den dritten Anstieg ging verließen mich die Kräfte und der Rücken schmerzte arg. Bin sogar mal abgestiegen und habe ein paar hundet Meter geschoben. 5 km später setzte auf einmal ein Pieken in der Brust ein, zweimal musste ich anhalten um überhaupt noch Luft zu bekommen.
Irgendwann ging es wieder, doch die Luft war raus, bei den geraden Strecken konnte ich noch einigermaßen mithalten, alles was nach oben ging lief nicht so gut. Erstaunlicherweise ging es dabei bergab super, für die Singletrails hätte ohne die Übung in den letzten Wochem beim Afterworkbiken wohl das doppelte gebraucht und grade bei den Schotterabfahrten konnte ich im Vergleich zu anderen ganz gut Zeit gewinnen, obwohl ich da nicht mit voller Kraft gefahren bin.

Wie auch schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, überlege ich noch, ob ich Biebergrund mitfahre, ich glaube letztes Jahr war ich davon ziemlich genervt, weil es noch anstrenger ist.

yakko


----------



## BlackTrek (1. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, überlege ich noch, ob ich Biebergrund mitfahre, ich glaube letztes Jahr war ich davon ziemlich genervt, weil es noch anstrenger ist.
> 
> yakko



Oh, ich wollte dieses Jahr nochmal was fahren und hatte mir Biebergrund ausgeguckt, weil es von den Eckdaten (60km/1550hm) ähnlich zu Frammersbach aussieht. Aber wenn ich hier immer höre "Frammersbach ist so lasch, Wombach ist viel intensiver" dann frag ich mich, ob das dann eine so glückliche Wahl ist, Biebergrund mitzufahren.   

Ich seh grad, dass die Strecke auf der Webseite veröffentlicht ist. Könnte man ja vorab mal testweise abfahren.


----------



## Hugo (1. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Dir eigentlich schon jemand gesagt, dass Du einfach nur ein Schwätzer bist der gerne andere provoziert ?     Ich jedenfalls bin mit meiner Leistung mit Trend nach oben absolut zufrieden
> 
> Soll ich noch was sagen ? Ach nö. Ist mir zu echt zu blöd



dann fang nicht nach jedem einzelnen rennen, sei es schotten 2005 oder wombach 2005 an jedesmal ausreden zu erfinden wieso es nicht geklappt hat...is langsam langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2005)

ich will auch ... ich will auch ... 

... ich will auch mal ein wenig provozieren  

ich amüsier mich immer über Eure Berichte und Komentare. Fast Jeder legt sich lang, manchem brechen die Knochen, andere haben Stechen in der Brust scheinen nahe am Herzinfakt zu sein, wieder andere kommen durch sind ein paar Minuten besser und wollen, müssen oder meinen sich rechtfertigen zu müssen. Und wieder andere haben tech. Defekte und hüpfen deswegen im Dreieck ... einfach köstlich zu lesen ...

... fast so köstlich wie mein Kaffee und Kuchen gestern auf Burg Frankenstein  

Hmmm ... da war doch noch was ... ach ja, zuviel Wind auf em Franky hab mir glatt meine Nässchen verkühlt und muß deshalb heute Atlantis ausfallen lassen  

@Miss Marple, [email protected] wenn ihr das lest hab Ihr's auch schon mitbekommen. Vllt schau ich später mal auf em Weinfest vorbei ob ich Euch irgendwo erspähe ... bis dahin leg ich mich wieder ab  

Erdi01


----------



## Posada (1. August 2005)

@Sakir
toi, toi, toi mit der Genesung, bei Deiner Robustheit fährst Du nach 6 Wochen wieder Rennen, so ´n Schlüsselbeinbruch verheilt relativ schnell (hab ´s leider auch schon erlebt, aber nach 4 Wochen war ich wieder fit)


----------



## Hugo (1. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will auch ... ich will auch ...
> 
> ... ich will auch mal ein wenig provozieren
> 
> ...



und wieder andere haben seit 2 moaten 99% eines neuen bikes im keller liegen aber bekommens net montiert  
wann is der prophet denn nun endlich feddich?


----------



## Google (1. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, überlege ich noch, ob ich Biebergrund mitfahre, ich glaube letztes Jahr war ich davon ziemlich genervt, weil es noch anstrenger ist.


Aber war es nicht so, daß es eine absolute Schlammschlacht war ??? Würd mich auch interessieren auf was ich mich da einstellen muß, falls ich mitfahre.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich amüsier mich immer über Eure Berichte und Komentare. Fast Jeder legt sich lang, manchem brechen die Knochen, andere haben Stechen in der Brust scheinen nahe am Herzinfakt zu sein, wieder andere kommen durch sind ein paar Minuten besser und wollen, müssen oder meinen sich rechtfertigen zu müssen. Und wieder andere haben tech. Defekte und hüpfen deswegen im Dreieck ... einfach köstlich zu lesen ...
> 
> ... fast so köstlich wie mein Kaffee und Kuchen gestern auf Burg Frankenstein


Und sehr köstlich für mich diese Zeilen zu lesen. Ein echter "Erdi"   


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> dann fang nicht nach jedem einzelnen rennen, sei es schotten 2005 oder wombach 2005 an jedesmal ausreden zu erfinden wieso es nicht geklappt hat...is langsam langweilig


Echt   wirds langweilig  Kann man sich langsam Hoffnung machen keinen Dünnpfiff mehr im Thread lesen zu müssen   

Edit: @[email protected] Vielleicht mach ich nach dem nächsten Mara extra für Dich ein Exclusivbericht. Kauf Dir schon mal Chips.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> und wieder andere haben seit 2 moaten 99% eines neuen bikes im keller liegen aber bekommens net montiert
> wann is der prophet denn nun endlich feddich?


  

liegt eigentlich nicht mehr an mir, sondern daran, dass die TAs nicht beikommen wollen. Na gut, was muß ich auch son olles Zeug wie ne 5arm Kurbel montieren  

Jetzt bin ich aufgestanden und kann auch aufs Weinfest, ein paar Halbe zwitschern ... Prost

Erdi01

P.S. Werd wohl doch mein Super-V und Jek vertickern und mir dafür nen Raben in die Bude holen   Jetzt bist Du wieder dran und kannst mich alles zusammen heisen ... was ich mit dem brechenden Raben will  

P.P.S. außer Dir wird wird mit dem letzen Satz wohl keiner was anfangen können.


----------



## Sakir (1. August 2005)

aktuelle news,

also was man bei den Ärzten alles erlebt.......
einer sagt, man müsse nicht operieren, weil doch ein Risiko besteht, 
die Nerven & etc darunter zu brschädigen
zwei haben gesagt, man müsse operieren, weil bla bla bla....

im moment habe ich einen (sagen wir mal) spanngurt über Kreuz auf 
dem Rücken, der mir die Schultern nach hinten zieht. dadurch soll 
sich der abgewinkelte Bruch wieder richten....
ich muss schon sagen.... das spannen tut sau weh....
morgen verbringe ich bestimmz wieder den ganzen morgen im 
krankenhaus und dann wird ess entgültig entschieden.... 
man man man....

ich habe heute mal eine mail an den veranstalter geschrieben, 
wegen meinem bike etc. aber bis jetzt keine antwort   

@rene: jap, ich svchlafe imo daheim... 

@posada : vielen dank   

@erdi01 : no risk no fun   

vor lauter frust habe ich mir heute gleich mal ein paar neue 
sachen bestellt, darunter auch die winter bereifung für mein 
Rennrad : 28er Grand Prix 4 Season   

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. August 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> keien zeit...regelungstechnik wartet



Vielleicht wäre es schlauer, die Zeit ins Studium zu stecken, statt sie mit all diesen Waschlappen hier im Forum zu verplempern?


----------



## Google (1. August 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wäre es schlauer, die Zeit ins Studium zu stecken, statt sie mit all diesen Waschlappen hier im Forum zu verplempern?


Ach Sonjaa   

@[email protected] Falls Du noch mehr Frustkäufe machst, sag mir Bescheid. Ich brauch neue Schuhe und Neoprenüberzieher


----------



## Hugo (1. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Echt   wirds langweilig  Kann man sich langsam Hoffnung machen keinen Dünnpfiff mehr im Thread lesen zu müssen



willst aufhörn hier zu schreiben, oder wie?


----------



## Hugo (1. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> liegt eigentlich nicht mehr an mir, sondern daran, dass die TAs nicht beikommen wollen. Na gut, was muß ich auch son olles Zeug wie ne 5arm Kurbel montieren
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aufgestanden und kann auch aufs Weinfest, ein paar Halbe zwitschern ... Prost
> 
> ...



willst dir echtn raven aufbaun?
bekommt man da heute noch neue rahmen oder nur gebraucht?
da kommt dann aber die coda kurbel dran, nicht dass du wieder ewig auf die kettenblätter warten musst


----------



## yakko (1. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will auch ... ich will auch ...
> 
> ... ich will auch mal ein wenig provozieren



da ist Hugo aber besser   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich amüsier mich immer über Eure Berichte und Komentare. Fast Jeder legt sich lang, manchem brechen die Knochen, andere haben Stechen in der Brust scheinen nahe am Herzinfakt zu sein, wieder andere kommen durch sind ein paar Minuten besser und wollen, müssen oder meinen sich rechtfertigen zu müssen. Und wieder andere haben tech. Defekte und hüpfen deswegen im Dreieck ... einfach köstlich zu lesen ...
> 
> 
> Erdi01



ach, klappern gehört zum Handwerk. Außerdem schreibe ich das ja nicht für dich, sondern um Mitleid von den anderen Teilnehmern zu bekommen, bzw. um seine Leistung nicht so schlecht dastehen zu haben


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. August 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ich wollte dieses Jahr nochmal was fahren und hatte mir Biebergrund ausgeguckt, weil es von den Eckdaten (60km/1550hm) ähnlich zu Frammersbach aussieht. Aber wenn ich hier immer höre "Frammersbach ist so lasch, Wombach ist viel intensiver" dann frag ich mich, ob das dann eine so glückliche Wahl ist, Biebergrund mitzufahren.
> 
> Ich seh grad, dass die Strecke auf der Webseite veröffentlicht ist. Könnte man ja vorab mal testweise abfahren.


 


> *Streckenbesichtigung für biebergrund-bike-marathon
> *
> 
> Hallo Biker,
> ...




Das Rennen letztes Jahr im Biebergrund war eine ganz schöne Schlammschlacht, da war Wombach gestern ein Wüstenrennen!
Aber die Strecke dürfte auch im trockenen Zustand als anspruchsvoll bezeichnet werden! Und der Azborn wurde letztes Jahr nur von so 20 Fahren geschafft und einer Fahrerin (grautulation an Simone B.   )  
Was aber Biebergrund auszeichnet ist eine tolle Orga und eine super Zuschauerführung. Ich kann mich noch zu gut an den Bier/Wurststand an der Strecke erinnern wo die Zuschauer die Leute so den Berg hoch gebrüllt haben das die Fahrer oben um die Ecke rum erstmal abgestiegen sind weil sie sich verausgabt hatten  

Das einzig schlechte an Biebergrund ist das ich da im Urlaub bin so ein sche... 

@Erdi, mach doch mal mit in Biebergrund nur so zum Spass, bei dem Stand da im Wald bekommen bestimmt auch Fahrer eine Wurst und ein Bier, vielleicht bekommste ja auch einen Spendiert für den einsatz den du da zeigst  

Ihr findet ihr noch mehr Infos, ist übrigens eine Tolle Seite finde ich!!!  
http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> willst dir echtn raven aufbaun?
> bekommt man da heute noch neue rahmen oder nur gebraucht?
> da kommt dann aber die coda kurbel dran, nicht dass du wieder ewig auf die kettenblätter warten musst


Guter Einwand, ich nehms auch als Komplettbike  

Gibt es nur noch "gebraucht" Entweder spottbillig wegen bekannter Bruchprobs oder sauteuer wenn gerade nur so "Spinner" wie ich unterwegs sind  Gestern hätt ich mir fast zum guten Kurs einen geschossen, war beim bieten wieder um ein paar Euro zu geizig  Tja, da hilft nur Geduld die ich nicht hab, aber der Prophet braucht nun mal ein Haustier und kein Super-V oder Jek  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi, mach doch mal mit in Biebergrund nur so zum Spass, bei dem Stand da im Wald bekommen bestimmt auch Fahrer eine Wurst und ein Bier, vielleicht bekommste ja auch einen Spendiert für den einsatz den du da zeigst
> Ciao


Paaahhh ... für ne lausige Worscht und Bier werd ich mir doch nicht untreu  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (2. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rennen letztes Jahr im Biebergrund war eine ganz schöne Schlammschlacht, da war Wombach gestern ein Wüstenrennen!



Ich habe das vollkommen verdrängt, aber jetzt kommt es so langsam wieder. Da ging es eine Wiese runter, da ist eine geschlossene Schneedecke ein Witz gegen gewesen. Da relativiert sich die Zeit ja wieder etwas  
Aber so schlimm wie der Erbeskopfmarathon letztes Jahr war das trotzdem nicht, da hat es noch während des Rennens geschüttet und bleibt damit das Negativerlebnis schlechthin.

Naja, wenn einige von euch mitfahren (vor allen Erdi - und Hugo   ) bin ich bestimmt auch noch mal dabei.


----------



## Ippie (2. August 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

hier ist ja richtig leben drin. Was so ein Mara ausmacht.

@[email protected] ich habe gestern morgen auch eine Nachricht geschickt und ebenfalls nichts gehört. Sind alle kaputt vom WE.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (2. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Paaahhh ... für ne lausige Worscht und Bier werd ich mir doch nicht untreu
> 
> Erdi01


 
Aber du könntest ja eine Tour zu dem Stand machen bzw. Anbieten und unsere Theard Recken den Berghoch brüllen. Das macht doch bestimmt Spass, so mit Bier in der Hand. Hat was von Sportschau gucken.


----------



## Hugo (2. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das vollkommen verdrängt, aber jetzt kommt es so langsam wieder. Da ging es eine Wiese runter, da ist eine geschlossene Schneedecke ein Witz gegen gewesen. Da relativiert sich die Zeit ja wieder etwas
> Aber so schlimm wie der Erbeskopfmarathon letztes Jahr war das trotzdem nicht, da hat es noch während des Rennens geschüttet und bleibt damit das Negativerlebnis schlechthin.
> 
> Naja, wenn einige von euch mitfahren (vor allen Erdi - und Hugo   ) bin ich bestimmt auch noch mal dabei.



was findest du daran so lächerlich dass ich da mitmachen könnt?
der 28. passt mir eigentlich ganz gut...frisch aus dem alpentrainingslager  
mal [email protected] bist du immer im urlaub wenns interessante rennen gibt...frammersbach, bierbergrund


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. August 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> was findest du daran so lächerlich dass ich da mitmachen könnt?
> der 28. passt mir eigentlich ganz gut...frisch aus dem alpentrainingslager
> mal [email protected] bist du immer im urlaub wenns interessante rennen gibt...frammersbach, bierbergrund


 
nennt man gute Jahresplanung   Aber für Biebergrund könnte ich mir echt in A... beissen!

Bin jetzt am überlegen was ich sonst noch fahre dieses Jahr, vielleicht den Aubachtal, mal sehen!

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du könntest ja eine Tour zu dem Stand machen bzw. Anbieten und unsere Theard Recken den Berghoch brüllen. Das macht doch bestimmt Spass, so mit Bier in der Hand. Hat was von Sportschau gucken.


Hmmm ... wo ganau war das  Müßt mal die Top50 befragen ...

@[email protected] was gibt es Neues, haben sich die Ärzte geeinigt ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (2. August 2005)

also   
ich werde erstmal nicht operiert und am Montag schaut dann 
der Arzt nochmal genau, ob alles richtig zusammen wächst !
Mein Bike habe ich heute geholt, der Verantwortliche hatte es bei 
sich daheim unter gestellt. Es war 100%tig alles vorhanden... SUPER !!!

nun geniesse ich erstmal die paar Wochen ruhe, etwas gutes hat es,
ihr habt in Biebergrund einen fotograph mehr   

Michael


----------



## Ippie (3. August 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] mit dem Rad ist gut. Ich habe immer noch keine Antwort auf mein Email bekommen. 

Fotograf ist gut. Ich habe mir die Anmeldung für Biebergrund schon ausgrdruckt und ausgefüllt. Nur noch Faxen, dann muß ich, eh kann ich mitfahren.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (3. August 2005)

Taaach allerseits,

Für den Biebergrundmara sind bisher 50 Leutchen gemeldet. Wieviele waren es denn letztes Jahr ?





			
				yakko schrieb:
			
		

> ach, klappern gehört zum Handwerk. Außerdem schreibe ich das ja nicht für dich, sondern um Mitleid von den anderen Teilnehmern zu bekommen, bzw. um seine Leistung nicht so schlecht dastehen zu haben


 Neee.... Echt !! ich bewundere Dich, dass Du trotz einer Herzattacke das Rennen weiter forciert hast   

Wir waren ja nicht weit voneinander entfernt. Hätt ich gewußt was mit Dir armen Kerl gerade los ist   , hätt ich Gas gegeben um zu Dir zu fahren und.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

an Dir vorbei zu ziehen


----------



## Google (4. August 2005)

Ich halt wieder...

Hab heut net viel ausser dass ich mich darauf freue 

Und ? Was macht der Rest an diesem WE ?

Und tschüss


----------



## Sakir (4. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und ? Was macht der Rest an diesem WE ?


    

langweilen............

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (4. August 2005)

Moin @ all,

@google, tolle mischung  na dann mal viel Spaß am Sonntag!  

Wir drehen am Sonntag eine Runde durch die Haibacher Schweiz.

Schade den Biebergrund-Mara wäre ich auch gerne mitgefahren,
komme aber erst am Sonntag vom Gardasee zurück!

Habe doch schon soviel von der tollen Strecke gehört.
Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr!?!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Lupo (4. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> langweilen............
> 
> michael


oder ovl´s mit taunustrails erstellen  ....6 wochen gehn schneller rum alsde denkst


----------



## SteelManni (4. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> langweilen............
> 
> michael



oh Mann, soon Sch...., das wäre ja noch was geworden mit uns beiden
in Wombach!   

Zusammen hätten wir noch richtig was rießen können!
Ich war auch richtig gut drauf, bin halt dann nur die letzten 15km
alleine rumgegurkt!

Ich wünsch Dir nochmal eine schnelle Genesung, und schon Dich erst mal!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (4. August 2005)

@[email protected] Gerade wegen der "tollen" Mischung freu ich mich drauf  Euch viel Spass am WE

@[email protected] Langweilen ? Wie gesagt, falls Du noch was bestellen mußt...?!  Na ja, und zum Kaffee bei Dir kann ich mich ja net selbst einladen  

Kannste denn wenigstens ein bisschen Ergo treten ?

Edit: Und Mallehotels suchen wär ne schöne Beschäftigung


----------



## Andreas (4. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halt wieder...
> 
> Hab heut net viel ausser dass ich mich darauf freue
> 
> ...



Ich fahre am Sonntag Vormittag ne kleine Tour mit einer Bekannten.
Sonntag Abend geht es dann zur Saisoneroeffnung zur Eintracht   


@Sakir: Kannst ja Bikedvd's angucken.


----------



## yakko (4. August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag Abend geht es dann zur Saisoneroeffnung zur Eintracht



Hoffentlich haben die bis dahin ihr Kartenproblem gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (4. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich haben die bis dahin ihr Kartenproblem gelöst



Naja, ich hab ja keine Dauerkarte


----------



## Ippie (4. August 2005)

Zur Saisoneröffnung bin ich auch dabei. Ich habe eine Dauerkarte.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (4. August 2005)

reines Männerproblem


----------



## yakko (4. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> reines Männerproblem





> yakko, Du hast keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:
> 
> 1. Du versuchst, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfe bitte in den Forenregeln, ob du diese Aktion ausführen darfst.
> 2. Wenn du versucht hast, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass dein Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## Google (4. August 2005)

Wegen des zu hohem Niveaus wurde dieser Thread wohl schon wieder gelöscht


----------



## Sakir (4. August 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammen hätten wir noch richtig was rießen können!


Ich habe nun mal meinen Polar ausgelesen....
die ersten Anstiege war ich schon fast am Limit, aber die Tendenz 
war bis zum Sturz immer besser, d.h. mein Motor ist immer runder 
und ruhiger gelaufen   wir hätten uns garantiert noch gegenseitig
 hochgezogen   
Das werden wir aber beim nächsten Marathon nochmal testen, wo 
wir zusammen starten.   

@Google: heute habe ich meine Bestellung bekommen und voerst 
werde ich erstmal nix bestellen (ausser ich finde günstig die 
Clima Jet Jacke oder Mille Hose) 
Ergotreten geht überhaupt nicht.....
Mallehotels suchen kann ich machen....

@Andreas: gute Idee, noch bissel in der Wunde rumstochern   

Es ist schrecklich, wenn man schönes neues Spielzeug daheim liegen 
hat und es leider nicht an sein Bike bauen kann   

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (4. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas: gute Idee, noch bissel in der Wunde rumstochern
> 
> Es ist schrecklich, wenn man schönes neues Spielzeug daheim liegen
> hat und es leider nicht an sein Bike bauen kann
> ...


an Spielzeug bin ich immer interessiert, erzähl mehr  

... so langsam könnt mein Prophet mal fertig werden, es fängt an mich zu nerven  

Wenigstens habe ich jetzt dank eines Forenusers den Pro7-Beitrag über die Prophetproduktion  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (4. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> an Spielzeug bin ich immer interessiert, erzähl mehr


och, nix besonderes :
Syntace Duraflite 7075
Ritchey WCS 6°
Crossland
LX HR Narbe (für vorhandene LR)
und noch bissel kleinzeug wie
pumpe, reifen, schlauch, Getränk, etc.

eigentlich wollte ich noch einen Syntace C2 mitordern, will aber eher 
mal schauen ob mir jemand sowas mal zum testen ausleihen kann....
und die  "Clima Jet Jacke" besorge ich mir irgendwo anders....

Michael


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2005)

Wir haben ja heute ein Geburtstagskind:


*Herzlichen Glueckwunsch "Miss Marple"*

und alles Gute!!!


----------



## yakko (5. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halt wieder...
> 
> Hab heut net viel ausser dass ich mich darauf freue
> 
> ...





			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> langweilen............
> 
> michael



kannst mir ja eine Karte erstellen, wie ich von Bornheim nach Hanau komme (mit dem Rad natürlich)   

Wetter soll ja nicht so doll werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben ja heute ein Geburtstagskind:
> 
> 
> *Herzlichen Glueckwunsch "Miss Marple"*
> ...


Richtig ...

... zwar verspätet aber dafür um so herzlicher   

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG !!!!

Erdi01, der keine Zeit hat ...


----------



## mafels (5. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig ...
> 
> ... zwar verspätet aber dafür um so herzlicher
> ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG !!!!
> ...





HALLO Martina. ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG .  

wünscht Mario


----------



## blackbike__ (5. August 2005)

na, dann auch mal kurz aus'm nachbarthread:  martina, glückwunsch, feier schön, lass dich beschenken, verwöhnen und was man sonst noch so macht wenn man wieder ein jährchen draufgepackt hat und vorallem: lass dich mal wieder beim afterworken blicken, ich brauch verstärkung    
lg, mecki


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. August 2005)

Ja, dann auch von mir alles Gude  nach Bad Offenbach und bleib so wie du bist  

Feier schön *"Miss Marple"*

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (5. August 2005)

*natürlich auch von uns alles liebe und gute zu deinem Geburtstag !!!

     

Michael​*


----------



## yakko (5. August 2005)

Da mache ich doch glatt mal mit:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, feier schön und lass dich reich beschenken

    ​


----------



## Miss Marple (5. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> na, dann auch mal kurz aus'm nachbarthread:  martina, glückwunsch, feier schön, lass dich beschenken, verwöhnen und was man sonst noch so macht wenn man wieder ein jährchen draufgepackt hat und vorallem: lass dich mal wieder beim afterworken blicken, ich brauch verstärkung
> lg, mecki



Hallo @all, vielen Dank für eure Geburtstagswünsche    , sind auch schon fast alle in Erfüllung gegangen    und heut abend kommt die Family zum Grillen. Mistwetter   um meinen Geburtsttag rum sind die "Hundstage" mit Sonne pur und Temperaturen über 30 Grad und jetzt das  .
@Mecki, du hast die Jungs doch gut im Griff, ich versprech mein Wintertraining mit meinem neuen Spielzeug noch zu intensivieren, Gewicht zu machen   und Downhill-Privatunterricht zu nehmen. Vielleicht klappts dann endlich     
Bis bald, Martina


----------



## laufand (5. August 2005)

Heh, auch von mir einen fetten   Glückwunsch

Lass so richtig die Korken knallen  und Dich reich beschenken 


Liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Google (5. August 2005)

Mann, mann...Gut das ich nochmal reingeschaut habe. Die Mädels muß man sich ja warm halten (nix für Ungut Lupo  )  :

*Liebe Martina    Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag   Glück und vor allem Gesundheit. Dann kommt alles andere von alleine   *​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy0709 (5. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> tboy wo zum Teufel treibt er sich eigentlich rum?







			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> tboy hat n neues spielzeug...obwohl...damit kann man auch online gehn, keine ahnung wieso er sich momentan vom forum fern hält.
> vielleicht hat schon sein grundlagen block für 2006 angefangen




Hallo alle zusammen da jetzt schon einige gefragt haben was ich so treibe warum ich mich hier gerade nicht melde wollte ich mich mal jetzt endlich wieder zu Wort melden. 

Der Grund dafür war eigenlich das ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich am Boden war der Grund dafür ich konnte kein Rad fahren. Ich habe jetzt schon fast fünf Eochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen heute bin ich das erste mal wieder gefahren. 

Der Grund dafür. Ich hatte schon längere Zeit ein ziehen und drücken im gesamten rechten Bein, nachdem vor ein paar Wochen dann auch noch starke Rückenschmerzen dazu kamen ging irgendwann gar nichts mehr. Nachdem ich bei Anderas war und ich mich schon vorab mal ein bischen schlau gemacht habe übers Inet war der starke Verdacht da das ich was mit der Bandscheibe oder dem Ischias Nerv habe. Das hat mich natürlich ziemlich geplättet. 
Ich war dann beim Ortophäden und hab mich röntgen lassen leider ist der genau an dem Tag in Urlaub gefahren so das ich nochmal am 17.08 hin muß. Ich war dann aber am selben tag noch beim Hausarzt mit den Bilder und der konnte mir anhand der Bilder eindeutig sagen das nichts mit der Wirbelsäule oder der Badscheiben ist (ein Glück) Anscheinend ist die Muskulatur enzündet dagengen hab ich auch Tabletten auf pflanzlicher Basis bekommen. 

Man die Saison ist für mich aber überhaupt nicht gut gelaufen obwohl es gerade besser geworden ist und ich für die kommenden Rennen durchaus noch stark aufsteigende Form gezeitg hätte und vllt sogar noch die ein oder andere Platzierung drin gewesen wäre.    
Aber es ist halt einfach ******* wenn man so hart wie ich arbeiten muß und dann noch so hart trainieren muß um solche Leistung zu bringen. Ich hab vom Körper und auch vom Kopf her ne fast dreifach so hohe Belastung wie manch andere die in meiner Klasse fahren denn viele gehen studieren oder gar noch zur Schule die haben halt einfach mehr zeit oder können sich die zeit felxibler einteilen. 

Wir haben in letzter Zeit morgens um sechs angefangen zu arbeiten bis abends fünf oder sechs bis ich dann auf rad gekommen bin hat es scih schon fast gar nicht mehr gelohnt. Bis ich dann heim komme isses neun oder halb zehn dann schnell duschen und essen und dann ins Bett und morgens um fünf wieder raus super oder. Das dann fünf mal die Woche. Is eigentlich klar daß das Spuren hinterlässt. Die Arbeit is einfach ******* wenn ich das mal so sagen darf   

Aber das training zurück schraube geht auch kaum dann sind solche leistungen einfach nicht mehr zu bringen fünf mal muß schon sein. 

Und ich habe wegen meinem Rücken (denn daher rühren die Schmerzen im Bein) angeraten bekommen muskeltraining für die Rumpf und Stützmuskulatur zu machen. Ich meine ich weiß das ja selber aber bitte wann soll ich das im Sommer machen der Körper brauch ja bei derartiger Doppelbelastung die Tage Pause mehr als dringend. Es ist halt einfach so das die Rücken und Bauchmuskeln beim Radfahren sehr verkümmern. Also ist die Konsequenz einen Tag in der Woche noch dran zu hängen für Studio ( ein Teufelskreis) 

Leider kann ich jetzt keine Rennen mehr fahren für dieses Jahr denn ich sollte erst mal vermeiden hartes Training zu fahren bis ich komplett schmerfrei bin also heißt das GA Training und jetzt schon vorbereiten für nächstes Jahr man das wird ne lange Vorbereitung. 

Die letzte Woche war ich so down und hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt alles zu schmeißen. Aber ich musste das Radfahren schon einmal wegen der Arbeit/Ausbildung schmeisen und diesmal nicht eher such ich mir nen anderen Job. 

Ich hoffe das jetzt die kommende Saison Vorfallsfrei verläuft und ich dann umso stärker in die ersten Rennen starten kann.


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. August 2005)

@toby, das wird schon unkraut vergeht nicht. schmeis jetzt blos nicht die flinte ins korn!   die nächste saison kommt bestimmt und dieses jahr ist ja auch noch nicht aller tage abend. da ich die meisten kommenden rennen auch nicht fahren kann. familien feier hier urlaub da   hab ich noch was schönes anfang oktober gefunden. ein neues 12 h race am tegernsee im 4er team soll es werden  er saison abschluß. 
aber deine probleme kenne ich, ich würde im moment behaupten das ich rund 60-70 % meiner trettleistung mit rechts mache, mein linkes knie hört sich an als hätte da jemand einen beutel splitt rein geschüttet. meine hüfte tut mir ab und an weg und überhaupt meldet sich das alter irgend wie. aber das sollte es ja bei dir nicht sein   also kopf hoch, das wird schon   dann können die anderen auch mal wieder mit dir fahren ohne nur dein hinterrad zusehen 

Ciao und danke für dein lebenszeichen


----------



## Google (6. August 2005)

Torsten

schön das Du Dich wieder mal gemeldet hast. Ich hab schon so was vermutet...ist schon frustrierend wenn einem die Ziele weglaufen weil der Körper nicht mitmacht.

Ich sag Dir mal meine Meinung: Du hast das Potential ganz oben mitzumischen. Du hast einen unbändigen Ehrgeiz und Du hast einen Körper der die körperlichen Belastungen gehen kann, die notwendig sind wenn man ganz vorne mitfahren will. Und Du hast einen Traum, nämlich das Biken...mit dem Biken ganz vorne zu stehen.

Eigentlich haben wir alle einen Traum. Es gibt aber nur wenige, die tatsächlich ihren Traum erfüllen können, zu weit sind sie vom Ziel entfernt und/ oder Sie entscheiden sich für die Vernunft und für das Pflichtprogramm im Leben und (müssen) gehen Kompromisse ein, um wenigstens Teilziele  oder andere Wünsche erreichen zu können. Aber der eigentliche Traum bleibt bei den meisten unerfüllt.....

Wie ist das bei Dir ? Was willst Du ? Was nimmst Du in Kauf um Dein Ziel zu erreichen ? Was sind andere bereit zu geben um Dein Ziel zu verwirklichen ? Alleine gehts nicht...

Eins weiss ich genau, dass ist zumindest meine feste Überzeugung: Du wirst keine Probleme haben regelmäßig bei den Top 10 mitzumischen wenn nicht gar um den Sieg zu kämpfen, wenn Du die Zeit hättest Dich mehr Deiner Passion zu widmen.

Aber so wie sich jetzt Deine Situation gestaltet wirst Du immer wieder damit rechnen müssen, dass Dein Körper Dir die Dauerbelastung übel nehmen wird und Du immer wieder Rückschläge zu beklagen hast. Tagsüber körperliche harte Arbeit und dannach noch auf dem Bike fordern. Das kann nicht funktionieren.

Wenn Du alles so belässt wie es jetzt ist, wirst Du meiner Meinung nach immer wieder mit Ausfällen rechnen müssen. Kannst Du das akzeptieren, kannst Du Dich damit arrangieren ?

Du sitzt zwischen zwei Stühlen: Du weißt, dass Dein Traum in greifbarer Nähe ist, Du mental und körperlich dazu in der Lage bist. Du weißt aber auch, daß Du wie jeder andere auch Verpflichtungen Dir und anderen gegenüber hast. Du wirst Kompromisse eingehen müssen.

Auch wenn ich mich in der Branche nicht so gut auskenne glaube ich, daß man damit nicht seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann. Du wirst das 2te. Standbein brauchen. 

Aber vielleicht hast Du die Möglichkeit für 2-3 Jahre ne Auszeit zu nehmen um Deinen Traum verwirklichen zu können. Denk drüber nach wie das gehen könnte, welche Voraussetzungen (ganz ohne Kompromisse wird es nicht gehen) Du brauchst  und sprich mit denen, die es mitbetrifft und das mitragen müssten. Aber geh blos nicht über Leichen !

Wenn Du zur Erkenntnis kommst, dass Du Dir die Voraussetzungen nicht schaffen kannst, mußt Du das wohl oder übel akzeptieren und Dein Ziel zurück fahren. Es macht nur unzufrieden und ist frustrierend wenn man sich sein Ziel zu hoch steckt und immer wieder daran scheitert weil man eben nicht die notwendigen Voraussetzungen hat.

Egal wie es aussgeht. Mach Dich nicht verrückt !! Ich glaub jeder wär hier froh Deine Fitness zu haben. Und es gibt noch andere wichtige und schöne  Dinge im Leben: Freunde, Familie, Mensch(en) die mit Dir durchs Leben gehen und eben so was einfaches wie ein geregeltes Einkommen, Wohnung/Haus/Auto, die Dir Dein Leben verschönern....Aber vor allem ist eines wichtig:

*  Das Mountainbiken  ​*
Tja, selbst mein Beitrag war ein Kompromiss: Die Family will endlich raus und nervt


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2005)

Habe mein Prophet gerade fertig geschraubt  Kanns kaum glauben nach 6 oder 7 Wochen und weis gar nicht was ich jetzt mit anfangen soll  

Zwei Dinge stören mich jetzt schon obwohl noch kein Meter mit gefahren ...

... das Gewicht  Hab meine Zielgröße von 11,5 Kg um 150g verfehlt  Es wiegt jetzt nach offizieller Wiegemethode 11,3kg und fahrfertig 11,65kg. Naja für ein 19-20" Fully ganz gut. @BlackTrak, Lupo, Miss [email protected] was hab ihr für Klickies am Rad  

... ich kann die SPV-Kammer vom Swinger mit meiner ollen Fox-Pumpe nicht befüllen  Was habt ihr denn für Pumpen die ich mal ausprobieren könnte  

@[email protected] was machst Du kommendes WE  Bei passenden Wetter könnten wir ODW-X fahren.

Thema Wetter wird das morgen was  

Erdi01


----------



## Hugo (6. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mein Prophet gerade fertig geschraubt  Kanns kaum glauben nach 6 oder 7 Wochen und weis gar nicht was ich jetzt mit anfangen soll
> 
> Zwei Dinge stören mich jetzt schon obwohl noch kein Meter mit gefahren ...
> 
> ...



wirklich streng haste ja nicht aufs gewicht geachtet...das rad kann man sicher unter 10kilo bringen wenn man nur will...störn idch die 150gr. so sehr dass du sie weg haben willst, oder is dirs wurscht?
weil wenn du sie weg ham willst....poste ma ne liste und die sin ganz schnell weg....  
dauert auch keine 8 wochen


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich streng haste ja nicht aufs gewicht geachtet...das rad kann man sicher unter 10kilo bringen wenn man nur will...störn idch die 150gr. so sehr dass du sie weg haben willst, oder is dirs wurscht?
> weil wenn du sie weg ham willst....poste ma ne liste und die sin ganz schnell weg....
> dauert auch keine 8 wochen


Naja richtig stören tut es mich nicht, richtig merken ja auch nicht. War halt so ne Zielgröße die ich dachte mit meinen Teilen zu erreichen. Außer der Marta SL sind alles bereits vorhandene Teile gewesen und mehr Geld steck ich erstmal nicht rein.

Unter 10 meinste wirklich, das wäre schon ne Herausforderung. Aber Ihr Freaks vom Leichtbau-Forum bohrt ja jede Schraube hohl um ans letzte Gramm zu kommen.  

Ne Liste hab ich noch keine poste ich vllt mal wenn ich se habe ...

Die ersten 25 KM habe ich mal zurück gelegt mit dem Prophet. Also mehr flexen wie der Jekyll-Hinterbau tut er nicht und ruhiger is das Heck jetzt schon. Mal gespannt was aus dem SPV noch rauszukitzeln ist wenn ichs mal einstellen kann  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (6. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter 10 meinste wirklich, das wäre schon ne Herausforderung. Aber Ihr Freaks vom Leichtbau-Forum bohrt ja jede Schraube hohl um ans letzte Gramm zu kommen.



hajo...man tut halt was man kann...nächstes projekt is ne ...ach ne is ja geheim  

@ feldbergfahrer
musste mich leider von der tour abmelden..fahr morgen mim tboy ne lockere runde nach bad orb


----------



## BlackTrek (6. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mein Prophet gerade fertig geschraubt


Hey super!    



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTrak, Lupo, Miss [email protected] was hab ihr für Klickies am Rad


Xpedo Mag SL. Selbst gewogen 230g/Paar   . Sehen auch ganz gut aus. Und passen zu Shimano SPD-Cleats. Sonst bin ich aber nicht so glücklich. Sehr hakeliger Ein- und Ausstieg und kein so satter Stand auf dem Pedal.   

Als ich sie neu gekauft habe, hatte ich zuerst Probleme, sie anzuschrauben. Beim näheren Betrachten ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass die Dinger irgendwie falschrum sind. Der breite Teil ist vorne und die Spitze vom Cleat hinten  . Es passen zwar Shinano-Cleats, aber eben rückwärts!   Ich hab das dann für einen Montagefehler meiner recht günstig beim Versender erstanden Teile gehalten und sie aufgeschraubt und die linke und rechte Pedalachse vertauscht. Jetzt gehen sie in die richtige Richtung.

Sehr erstaunt war ich, am letzten Sonntag an Lupos Bike die Pedale genauso falschrum zu sehen. Offenbar fährt Lupo aber auch die Cleats "falschrum". Ist mir aber schleierhaft, wie man damit zurechtkommt, denn der feste Teil ist ja dann hinten und die Feder vorne.    

Vielleicht steig ich demnächst doch auf Eggbeater um. Sollen von der Funktion her ganz gut sein und das Gewicht ist auch gut. Nur an die Optik kann ich mich nicht so recht geöhnen.




			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Wetter wird das morgen was


wetter.com sagt "leichte Regenschauer" und 80%. Ich würd sagen, wir schauen morgen früh einfach aus dem Fenster. Wenn es um 10:30 nicht in Strömen regnet, würd ich fahren. 

Für Warmduscher ist das Wetter aber nix


----------



## Hugo (6. August 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hey super!
> 
> 
> Xpedo Mag SL. Selbst gewogen 230g/Paar   . Sehen auch ganz gut aus. Und passen zu Shimano SPD-Cleats. Sonst bin ich aber nicht so glücklich. Sehr hakeliger Ein- und Ausstieg und kein so satter Stand auf dem Pedal.
> ...



eggbeater sind das beste wo gibt AUSRUFEZEICHEN


----------



## KillerN (6. August 2005)

@ Erdi  ich habe ne Dämpfer Pumpe für meinen Manitou da, wenn du willst könne mehr mal gucken ob die passt. Dabei könnte ich auch gleich mal dein Bike in Augenschein nehmen ;-)

Wann fahren wir mal wieder ne Runde und kehren dann irgendwo ein ?

Man könnte doch mal richtung Aschaffenburg fahren, dort sollte es doch kein problem sein was zu finden ...


@Google Ich hätte mal wieder Lust richtung Hannenkamm, Rückersbach, Johannesberg und so zu fahren, wärst du als Guide dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mein Prophet gerade fertig geschraubt  Erdi01


ist eigentlich geloooogen, die TAs sind immer noch nicht da  Hatt mir jetzt aber zu lange gedauert und fahr jetzt mit den ausgelutschten ollen Kettenblättern. Vllt bringen die TAs ja schon ein paar Gramm. Sollen ja eigentlich leicht sein  

Und Egggebieter sind ja die leichtesten, wenn ich mal wieder der Meinung bin Geld ausgeben zu müssen könnt ichs mir auch mal überlegen damit dürfte ich die 150g auf einen Schlag weg haben (jetzt XTR)

Aber eigentlich bin ich mit 11,65 gut dabei wenn ich mir so anschaue. Volle Funktionalität ohne Abstriche. Alles was jetzt noch ordentlich Gewicht wettmachen würde kostet entweder ein Vermögen oder kostet Funktion. Behaupte ich jetzt mal. Mal kurz umrissen was jetzt verbaut ist ...

Frameset:
Prophet "Large" mit Manitou Swinger 3way 140mm
Lefty Carbon ELO 105mm

LRS:
vorn: Lefty, X117, 32 DT Comp., Latex, Michelin Comp S
hinten: Magura Pro (baugl. Hügi 240), X317, 32 DT Comp., Latex, Conti Explorer ProTektion

LRS nackt 1700g = bocksteif und unzerstörbar bis jetzt. Leichter nur mit weniger Speichen, DT Rev. und vllt einer AmCl Nabe = deutlich weicher und anfälliger  

Bremse: 
Marta SL mit SL Rotoren = leichtere Serienscheibe is mir nicht bekannt

Antrieb:
Sram Attack, Sachs Plasma, LX E-Type Umwerfer, XT Kette, XT Kassette 11-30, Syncros mit TAs (irgendwann mal  ) 44-32-22, XT 4-Kant Innenlager, XTR Klickies

hmmm ... andere Kurbel = schweine teuer; anderes Innenlager = teuer und/oder anfälliger (z.B. Synros, Tune, Race Face, AmCl) einzig andere Kette KMC = deutlich leichter, noch bezahlbar, sowieso Verschleissteil

Sonstiges:
Lefty 140mm Vorbau halt  , Ritschitt ProLite Lenker, WCS Stütze, SLR XP, lange BarEnds, durchgehend verlegte Schaltzughülle, Tachohalter, überall Standardschrauben ...

Da liese sich auch was einsparen, z.B. meine WCS BarEnds = 40g weniger oder ganz weglassen = 160g weniger = weniger Funktionalität

also aus meiner sicht was Preis/Leistung/Funktionalität angeht nahezu ausgereizt ... oder was meinst Du @[email protected] wo geht noch bezahlbar richtig was am Gewicht  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @ Erdi  ich habe ne Dämpfer Pumpe für meinen Manitou da, wenn du willst könne mehr mal gucken ob die passt. Dabei könnte ich auch gleich mal dein Bike in Augenschein nehmen ;-)
> 
> Wann fahren wir mal wieder ne Runde und kehren dann irgendwo ein ?
> 
> ...


ja könnte man mal unter Woche probieren. Wann bist Du anzutreffen, komm dann mal vorbei geradelt wegen der Pumpe.

Runde fahren mit Einkehr = Jederzeit wenns nochmal Sommer wird. Vllt auf dem Hahnenkamm  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hey super!
> 
> 
> Xpedo Mag SL. Selbst gewogen 230g/Paar   . Sehen auch ganz gut aus. Und passen zu Shimano SPD-Cleats. Sonst bin ich aber nicht so glücklich. Sehr hakeliger Ein- und Ausstieg und kein so satter Stand auf dem Pedal.
> ...


Das mit den verdrehten Pedalen könnt der Grund gewesen sein warum ich in da erst gar nicht reingekommen bin   

Ja schauen wir mal morgen früh. Werd wohl mim Auto bis Hanau kommen. Soll blos nicht regnen morgen, da wird mein armer Renner ja nass  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Egggebieter sind ja die leichtesten, wenn ich mal wieder der Meinung bin Geld ausgeben zu müssen könnt ichs mir auch mal überlegen damit dürfte ich die 150g auf einen Schlag weg haben (jetzt XTR)
> Erdi01


mal bei den WWs geschaut. Soooo leicht sind die gar nicht ein Level mit den X-???? von BlackTrek

Erdi01


----------



## Google (7. August 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> wetter.com sagt "leichte Regenschauer" und 80%. Ich würd sagen, wir schauen morgen früh einfach aus dem Fenster. Wenn es um 10:30 nicht in Strömen regnet, würd ich fahren.
> 
> Für Warmduscher ist das Wetter aber nix


Genauso machen wir es  Ein paar Tröpfchen würden mich auch nicht abhalten. Hmmm. Rennrad und Rucksack mit Wechselkleidung sieht ja net so gut aus. Aber wahrscheinlich werd ichs machen. Wenigstens ne Gürteltasche mit ner Jacke werd ich wohl mitnehmen. 





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Google Ich hätte mal wieder Lust richtung Hannenkamm, Rückersbach, Johannesberg und so zu fahren, wärst du als Guide dabei


 Nix dagegen  Ich hatte eh im Kopf am Samstag von hier aus ne Tour zum Hahnenkamm und Umgebung zu planen. Von hier aus deshalb, weil ich am Samstag den 13.ten die Tour planen wollte und anlässlich des  zweijährigen Threadjubiläums  alle Mitfahrer ( und natürlich alle Invaliden   ) zum Kaffee und Kuchen einladen wollte. So ein bisschen feiern sollte man das schon    Was haltet Ihr davon   Meine Frau weiss auch schon von unserem Glück  Habt Ihr Interesse ? 

@Erdi01; [email protected] Und die Woche drauf wär ich dann auch wieder bei einem ODWX dabei    Der war nämlich goooiiill !!


----------



## yakko (7. August 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> wetter.com sagt "leichte Regenschauer" und 80%. Ich würd sagen, wir schauen morgen früh einfach aus dem Fenster. Wenn es um 10:30 nicht in Strömen regnet, würd ich fahren.
> 
> Für Warmduscher ist das Wetter aber nix





			
				HR3.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter am Sonntag
> 
> Frühaufsteher haben noch die besten Chancen auf Sonne, denn der Sonntag beginnt meist sonnig mit nur wenigen Schauern. *Später werden die Wolken dichter und die Schauer häufiger. Nachmittags sind auch Gewitter dabei. *Zwischendurch scheint aber auch immer mal die Sonne. Dazu weht ein lebhafter Westwind, in Schauer-und Gewitternähe kann es einzelne stürmische Böen gebe.



Auf dem Regenradar sieht es auch nicht gut aus, da kommt von Nordwesten ein Regenband auf uns zu. Wenn es kleine Schauer wären, wäre ja noch ok, aber wenn es so schüttet wie gestern abend in Frankfurt - ich bin froh das meine Erkältung grade am Abklingen ist.
Deshalb werde ich wohl auch nicht dabei sein - bin extra früh aufgestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Regenradar sieht es auch nicht gut aus, da kommt von Nordwesten ein Regenband auf uns zu. Wenn es kleine Schauer wären, wäre ja noch ok, aber wenn es so schüttet wie gestern abend in Frankfurt - ich bin froh das meine Erkältung grade am Abklingen ist.
> Deshalb werde ich wohl auch nicht dabei sein - bin extra früh aufgestanden


Nun, da ich mich jetzt auch entscheiden muß sehe ich es wie Yakko und hab mich ausgetragen. Falls ihr Euch durch den kommenden Regen kämpft ... Viel Spaß  

Sch... Sommer  

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (7. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Regenradar sieht es auch nicht gut aus, da kommt von Nordwesten ein Regenband auf uns zu. Wenn es kleine Schauer wären, wäre ja noch ok, aber wenn es so schüttet wie gestern abend in Frankfurt - ich bin froh das meine Erkältung grade am Abklingen ist.
> Deshalb werde ich wohl auch nicht dabei sein - bin extra früh aufgestanden



Ach, wie schade! Naja, aber mit so einer Erkältung sollte man auch keine Experimente machen.

Nun, wetter.com hat sich auf "bedeckt" und 50% korrigiert. Das Regenband wird uns wahrscheinlich begegnen, wird aber schwächer. Der Blick aus dem Fenster macht gar keinen sooo schlechten Eindruck.

Also: es wird gefahren!

bis gleich

Sonja


----------



## Google (7. August 2005)

Ok BlackTreck,

wir fahren dann halt alleine. Wechselkleidung hab ich dabei.

Volker, falls Du es Dir noch anders überlegst einfach anrufen. 

Tschödele


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2005)

Es schüttet gerade in Dietzenbach ...     

Was mach ich jetzt  Wieder am Propheten schrauben ... und wenns Wetter später zulässt ein paar Bilder machen

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ist eigentlich geloooogen, die TAs sind immer noch nicht da  Hatt mir jetzt aber zu lange gedauert und fahr jetzt mit den ausgelutschten ollen Kettenblättern. Vllt bringen die TAs ja schon ein paar Gramm. Sollen ja eigentlich leicht sein
> 
> Und Egggebieter sind ja die leichtesten, wenn ich mal wieder der Meinung bin Geld ausgeben zu müssen könnt ichs mir auch mal überlegen damit dürfte ich die 150g auf einen Schlag weg haben (jetzt XTR)
> 
> ...


 
Shimano XT Kurbeln mit Innenlager 119,-  880 gr. leicht stabil und nicht all zu teuer!


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte eh im Kopf am Samstag von hier aus ne Tour zum Hahnenkamm und Umgebung zu planen. Von hier aus deshalb, weil ich am Samstag den 13.ten die Tour planen wollte und anlässlich des zweijährigen Threadjubiläums  alle Mitfahrer ( und natürlich alle Invaliden  ) zum Kaffee und Kuchen einladen wollte. So ein bisschen feiern sollte man das schon  Was haltet Ihr davon  Meine Frau weiss auch schon von unserem Glück  Habt Ihr Interesse ?


 
Hört sich gut an  , Zeit sollte ich auch haben und wenn not am Mann ist kann ich auch noch den Guide machen oder etwas Kuchen bei steuern!

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (7. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ( und natürlich alle Invaliden   ) zum Kaffee und Kuchen einladen wollte.


Kaffee & Kuchen ist immer toll

michael


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2005)

@[email protected] die aktuelle XT hatte ich mir auch überlegt. Hab mich dann für die Retro-Variante mit der Syncros TAs und XT 4-Kant entschieden. Gewichtsmäßig liegen beide Varianten gleich auf.

@[email protected] Also dann Spessartausflug mit anschließendem Kaffee und Kuchen, dafür verschieb ich/wir auch den ODW-X  Für den X muß ich sowieso erstmal wieder mehr fahren  

@[email protected] ich hab uns auf Deiner Homepage entdeckt  

@[email protected] die erste Woche Bikeabstinenz ist rum  Wie gehts Dir? Schmerzen auszuhalten oder schon weg ...

@Bad [email protected] Bis morgen im Atlantis. Vllt könnt Ihr mir mal eine Eure Dämpferpumpen zum Probieren mitbringen. THX

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (7. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] die erste Woche Bikeabstinenz ist rum  Wie gehts Dir? Schmerzen auszuhalten oder schon weg ...


mir gehts es nicht viel anders als am Tag danach....
schmerzen vorhanden,
bewegung am besten garnicht,
schlaf in kleinen kurzen Intervallen,
morgen früh muss ich wieder ins Krankenhaus.... mal schauen was
die morgen sagen....

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. August 2005)

@ [email protected] Halt uns mal auffem Laufenden. Hoffentlich verläuft die Heilung nach Plan.

@[email protected] Danke fürs führen, war ne tolle Tour   Nach kleinen Startschwierigkeiten hast Du mir ja noch mal richtig Zunder gegeben. Du mußt halt erst warmlaufen. Bist Saufitt  

Wir hatten richtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Nach einem kleinen Guss direkt am Anfang haben wir nur noch ein paar Spritzer abgekriegt. Überall um uns herum hats teilweise aus Eimern geschüttet, gabs ein paar nette Gewitter. Kaum vom Feldberg kams da richtig runter. Und wir fuhren immer schön im Trockenem..und recht oft in der Sonne . Der Wind rückzus war einfach genial. Nicht selten sind wir mit 50 die ebenen Landstrassen langeblasen  

Wenns geht, würd ich die Tour dieses Jahr gerne nochmal fahren...dann dürfte ich Sie auch mal alleine fahren könnnen  

@Hahnenkammjubilä[email protected] Ich würd sagen, dass ich dann morgen mal was ins LMB stelle  Was haltet Ihr von 10:30 Ersttreffpunkt Shooters und so gegen 15:00/15:30 Uhr Kaffee und Kuchen bei uns ?

Nachtrag: @ Barracuda @ Kannst gern ein paar nette Trails zeigen


----------



## KillerN (7. August 2005)

Bin auch eben etwas gefahren und auch leicht Nass geworden (allerdings mehr so von unten).
Ich versuche mich mal wieder am Riemen zu reißen und mehr zu machen   

@Erdi ich wäre DI. Abends daheim, wenn du willst können wir mal nach der Pumpe gucken.

@Google Aber diesmal geht die Tour über die Kilianusbrücke, gell ?


----------



## BlackTrek (7. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Danke fürs führen, war ne tolle Tour   Nach kleinen Startschwierigkeiten hast Du mir ja noch mal richtig Zunder gegeben. Du mußt halt erst warmlaufen. Bist Saufitt


  
Vielen Dank! Hat auch mächtig Spass gemacht! 

Die Daten von meinem HAC: 4:59 Fahrzeit, 114km, 1562hm
Und das bei der steifen Brise, die uns die längste Zeit gegenan stand! 

Zum Hoherodskopf wären es übrigens hin und zurück ca. 128km, 1580hm, also nur wenig mehr.    Anyone? 




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @
> @Hahnenkammjubilä[email protected] Ich würd sagen, dass ich dann morgen mal was ins LMB stelle  Was haltet Ihr von 10:30 Ersttreffpunkt Shooters und so gegen 15:00/15:30 Uhr Kaffee und Kuchen bei uns ?


Klingt gut!   


@Sakir: Ja, dann viel Glück morgen und weiterhin gute Besserung! 

@Erdi: Was hältst Du von den FSA Carbon-Kurbeln (fürs MTB)?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2005)

@[email protected] Na dann weiterhin gute Besserung  

@[email protected] Ja so Carbon Kurbeln würden dem Propheten auch gut stehen. Mal guggen wie schwer die eigentlich sind und ein wenig ausbaufähig muß er ja auch noch sein.

Erstmal muß die Scheibe eingefahren werden. Mal sehen ob sie dann hinten Ruhe gibt  

Und ne Rennertour zum Hoherotskopp würd mir auch gefallen. Wenn nur mal das Wetter wieder mitspielen würde  

@[email protected] Ja Di. ist O.K. vllt fahr wir noch ne Runde . Ich sag nochmal die Tage bescheid.

@[email protected] wenn sich das Wetter macht die Woche könnten wir für DO nen Nightride ansetzen. Gern Richtung Aburg wie Killer vorgeschlagen hatt oder auch woanders hin ... schaun wir mal ...

Schöne Woche ...

Erdi01, der sich mal wieder maßlos übers Wetter geärgert hatt ...


----------



## Andreas (7. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mein Prophet gerade fertig geschraubt  Kanns kaum glauben nach 6 oder 7 Wochen und weis gar nicht was ich jetzt mit anfangen soll



 Na endlich!



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was machst Du kommendes WE  Bei passenden Wetter könnten wir ODW-X fahren.
> Erdi01



Edit:
Wir sollten 20./21. ins Auge fassen. Google waere dann auch dabei. 
Ueber die Strecke muessen wir uns noch einigen. Was meint ihr? Den Vogesenweg, leicht modifiziert nochmal oder den heftigen Burgenweg > 2800 hm, oder den Main-Stromberg-Weg nach Neckarsteinach?




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso machen wir es Ein paar Tröpfchen würden mich auch nicht abhalten. Hmmm. Rennrad und Rucksack mit Wechselkleidung sieht ja net so gut aus. Aber wahrscheinlich werd ichs machen. Wenigstens ne Gürteltasche mit ner Jacke werd ich wohl mitnehmen.



In Frankreich ist es eigentlich normal Rennrad & Rucksack. Camelbaks sind bei Rennradlern dort voll im Trend. 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wenn sich das Wetter macht die Woche könnten wir für DO nen Nightride ansetzen. Gern Richtung Aburg wie Killer vorgeschlagen hatt oder auch woanders hin ... schaun wir mal ...



Ab Mittwoch soll das Wetter besser werden. Ich bin dabei.

Wobei wir heute mit dem Wetter Glück hatten. Sonne pur. Ok, einen kleinen Schauer haben wir abbekommen, aber zum Glück gerade als wir an der Ruine Tannenberg waren und uns unterstellen konnten. An der Bergstraße ist es scheinbar immer etwas besser.


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2005)

moin !

ich brauch mal ein paar tipps zu folgendem problem

http://www3.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2071901#post2071901

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. August 2005)

Am Samstag wird unser Thread 2 Jahre alt !!

Jungs und Mädels: Ich bin froh dass es ihn gibt, dass es Euch gibt.  
Ich denke Euch geht es genauso.

Wenn Ihr Lust und Laune habt, können wir zu diesem Anlass gemeinsam Biken und die Tour mit Kaffee und Kuchen abrunden  

*Kleine Jubitour   *


----------



## Sakir (8. August 2005)

kleiner zwischenbericht,

der Arzt ist mit dem Heilungsprozess vollens zufrieden, 
Operiert werde ich nicht   
den Rucksackverband muss ich noch 4 wochen tragen   
dann gehts zum Hausarzt.....

frü den Samstag habe ich mich angemeldet, komme dann 
aber nur zum kaffee & kuchen.

Michael


----------



## Ippie (8. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] gut das Du nicht operiert wirst. Noch 4 Wochen Rucksachverband ist schon hart.

@[email protected] Am Samstag würde ich gerne mitfeiern, ich bin aber in Wallgau und fahre 2 Tagen in den Alpen rum und mache einen Kurzurlaub. Leider scheint mich heute ein kleiner Schnupfenanfall erwischt zu haben. Bei dem Bullshit-Wetter kein Wunder. Es soll ja besser werden.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (8. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner zwischenbericht,
> 
> der Arzt ist mit dem Heilungsprozess vollens zufrieden,
> Operiert werde ich nicht
> ...


das ist doch schonmal gut wenns net aufgeschippelt werden muss.  dass du kein einzelfall bist siehste übrigens hier


----------



## Sakir (8. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch schonmal gut wenns net aufgeschippelt werden muss.


stimmt, das hat mich auch sehr gefreut !
ich habe auch mal geschaut, wie schnell ich beim sturz war... das letzte 
was mein Polar aufgezeichnet hat, war 31,3km/h...
leider hat das krankenhaus mein röntgenbild behalten, sonst hätt ich es 
mal einscannen können   

michael


----------



## Google (8. August 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Hoherodskopf wären es übrigens hin und zurück ca. 128km, 1580hm, also nur wenig mehr.    Anyone?


Ei Isch !!!   Noch Fragen ? 


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten 20./21. ins Auge fassen. Google waere dann auch dabei.
> Ueber die Strecke muessen wir uns noch einigen. Was meint ihr? Den Vogesenweg, leicht modifiziert nochmal oder den heftigen Burgenweg > 2800 hm, oder den Main-Stromberg-Weg nach Neckarsteinach?


MIR IST ALLES EGAL   HAUPTSACHE SO SCHEE WIE DAS LETZTE MAL    


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> der Arzt ist mit dem Heilungsprozess vollens zufrieden,
> Operiert werde ich nicht


 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> frü den Samstag habe ich mich angemeldet, komme dann
> aber nur zum kaffee & kuchen.


Und ich dachte schon Du willst ein bisschen DeDeDeDeDeDeDeDOWNHILL fahren   Ich hoffe Deinen Humor getroffen zu haben





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Am Samstag würde ich gerne mitfeiern, ich bin aber in Wallgau und fahre 2 Tagen in den Alpen rum und mache einen Kurzurlaub.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> :Edit:
> Wir sollten 20./21. ins Auge fassen. Google waere dann auch dabei.
> Ueber die Strecke muessen wir uns noch einigen. Was meint ihr? Den Vogesenweg, leicht modifiziert nochmal oder den heftigen Burgenweg > 2800 hm, oder den Main-Stromberg-Weg nach Neckarsteinach?


OK in der Reihenfolge  

Ne ist mir auch wurscht, Hauptsache ich habe bis dahin wieder einige Male auf dem Bike gesessen und ein paar 100Km in den Beinen sonst kann ichs mir gleich schencken.

Ich hätte auch noch die Variante über Vielbrunn im Angebort und zwei Renner ODW-Xses. Aber ich glaub für die ganzen Xses ist der Sommer zu kurz ... äähhmm welcher Sommer 

Hab mich bei Googles Kaffeefahrt angemeldet. Sonntag will ich auch fahren, MTB oder RR ... Vorschläge 

Erdi01, der schon wieder seit über einer Woche auf keim Rad gesessen hatt


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich bei Googles Kaffeefahrt angemeldet.


 
Wie Kaffeefahrt, dachte mir testen mal die Griffigkeit des Pilzwegs und den grip der Reifen beim bezwingen des X11ers. Nicht zuvergessen den michelbacher Weinberg oder die Fahrt durch den Teuselsgrund  

Naja mal sehen was es wird!

Caio


----------



## Sakir (9. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Kaffeefahrt, dachte mir testen mal die Griffigkeit des Pilzwegs und den grip der Reifen beim bezwingen des X11ers. Nicht zuvergessen den michelbacher Weinberg oder die Fahrt durch den Teuselsgrund



   

will gesund sein

  ​


----------



## SteelManni (9. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Kaffeefahrt, dachte mir testen mal die Griffigkeit des Pilzwegs und den grip der Reifen beim bezwingen des X11ers. Nicht zuvergessen den michelbacher Weinberg oder die Fahrt durch den Teuselsgrund
> 
> Naja mal sehen was es wird!
> 
> Caio



auch mit will!    
kann aber leider erst nachmittags fahren! :-(  
schade!
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (9. August 2005)

Hi ODW-Xer,

ich habe unsere letzte Tour mal bei gps-tour.info eingegeben. Es ist schon stark, was die Jungs da auf die Beine gestellt haben. Klickt mal auf das Tourprofil und dann auf den Satellitenmodus. Dann könnt ihr die Tour mal von "oben" verfolgen.

Auch der mapquest Service ist nicht schlecht. Einfach GPS Koordinaten vom Startpunkt in der URL eingeben und es wird eine Karte angezeigt.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2005)

was ist nun mit morgen abend. Wollten wir nicht fahren  

Erdi01, dem sein Prophet immer noch still steht


----------



## Sakir (10. August 2005)

Ahoi

ich glaube, nächste Saison brauch ich einen neuen Rahmen !
das Oberrohr hat eine kleine Delle.

Michael


----------



## Ippie (10. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verabschiede mich bis Montagabend in den Kurzurlaub. Ich habe mir von Sakir  das GPS geliehen und mir zwei Touren für's Karwendelgebirge rausgesucht. Eine Einsteigertour mit 38km/1200hm und eine Tagestour mit 68km/1800hm. Ich freue mich schon. Leider sitze ich immer noch im Büro und mache erst in einer halben Stunde Schluß. Euch ein schönes WE und viel Spaß bei Kaffee und Kuchen.

Und tschüß

Volker


----------



## Ippie (10. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> ich glaube, nächste Saison brauch ich einen neuen Rahmen !
> das Oberrohr hat eine kleine Delle.
> ...



Das sieht gar nicht gut aus. Ich glaube da ist in kürze ein neuer Rahmen fällig

Volker


----------



## Andreas (10. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist nun mit morgen abend. Wollten wir nicht fahren
> 
> Erdi01, dem sein Prophet immer noch still steht



Ich wäre dabei. Wer hat noch Lust?


----------



## Google (11. August 2005)

Moin allerseits,

nach langer Internetabstinenz muß ich mich auch mal wieder melden... 

Ist ja auch ganz nett wenn man zum Morgenkaffe ein paar Zeilen lesen kann   

Wegen der da:

*Kleine Jubitour   *

Also falls Ihr schon wisst, daß Ihr an der Tour und an dem Kaffeekränzchen teilnehmen wollt und könnt, dann tragt Euch bitte ein (so spätestens bis Freitagmittag), damit wir wissen wieviel Kuchen wir besorgen müssen. Die Temperaturen sollen etwas über 20 C° sein, so dass wir auf alle Fälle beabsichtigen im Garten zu decken. Bringt Euch am besten Wechselkleidung mit. Wenns zu kalt ist, dann müssen wir eben noch umdisponieren.... 

Ach...es wäre noch ganz praktisch wenn Ihr mir vielleicht noch sagt an welchen Treffpunkten ich/wir warten müssen....Außerdem könnt Ihr natürlich auch nur zum Kaffee kommen falls Ihr vormittags nicht könnt  

Also bis denne   

@Erdi, Andreas @ Das mit der heutigen Tour wird mir zu spät. Würd gerne noch meinen Kleinen sehen, bevor er ins Bett geht  Aber in der Herbst/Winterszeit werden wir uns wieder mehr arrangieren müssen, - zumindestens ich - weil es bei der Kälte keinen Spass macht alleine zu fahren  Ja, ich mach mir darüber schon schwer Gedanken weil ich momentan aufs Radfahren in der Kälte und bei Nacht NULL BOCK habe  .....bei den herbstlichen Temperaturen macht man sich über die kalte Jahreszeit ja unweigerlich Gedanken. Hab sogar schon überlegt, ob wir diesmal 2 Hanauteams für den Winterpokal auf die Beine stellen können  Aber das ist  wohl noch ein bisschen zuuuu früh.

@[email protected] Jaaaa.......Dein Bike machts nicht mehr laaaange........Du brauchst ein Fuisonnnnnn..


----------



## lessiw33 (11. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem HAC4, vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee. Ich habe dazu einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, ihr findet ihn hier 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Chris

p.s. Gute Besserung an Sakir, wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber ich kann gut mitfühlen (habe mir schon 2 mal das Schlüsselbein gebrochen). Das wird wieder   
Den anderen viel Spass bei den Touren.


----------



## lessiw33 (11. August 2005)

Hallo Sakir,

da gibt es 2006 was nettes aus Carbon: Wer hat soviel Geld? 

Ich frag mich, wo das noch hinführt....

Gute Besserung und Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (11. August 2005)

Servus zusammen,

da ist man mal eine längere Zeit nicht anwesend und dann geht es hier drunter und drüber...  

@Sakir: Schlimme Dinge, die ich da von Dir gelesen habe. Wünsche Dir auf jedenfall ein gute Besserung und hoffe, dass alles wieder gut wird und in der angemessenen Zeit verheilt   ...Vom Wetter her verpasst Du ja auch nicht wirklich was  . Deinen "Frust" kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen  . Habe mich nämlich vor ca. 7 Wochen auch ziemlich schwer (mal wieder   ) auf dem Hahnekamm abgelegt. Neben Schürfwunden, durchgebissener Lippe und genähten Rissen habe ich eine sehr schwere Schulterprellung abbekommen, die noch immer ganz schön weh tut   ...

@Google: Werde bei der Jubiläumstour leider nicht dabei sein können, da ich dann schön in der schönen Provence weilen werde (im Moment sind da wunderbare 30 Grad   ). Aber ich wünsche allen sehr viel Spass dabei und esst ein Stück Kuche für mich mit  .

@Ippie: Viel Spass in den Alpen. Mach schön viel Fotos und berichte eingehend. Absolvierst Du die Touren alleine oder mit anderen...Wenn alleine, dann gib aber zumindest im Hotel/Deiner Frau bescheid, wo Du Dich aufhalten wirst (Route etc.). Du solltest auch nicht davon abweichen, wenn nicht unbedingt notwendig. Damit man im Notfall weiss, wo man Dich suchen muss...Unterschätz die Alpen und das Wetter dort nicht...Aber trotzdem viel, viel Spass und pass auf Dich auf  .

So, jetzt verabschiede ich mich für zwei Wochen in die Provence. 

Bis denne und Grüsse an alle
Maixle


----------



## mafels (11. August 2005)

Hallo Google,

ich bin am Samstag um 11:20 in Mainflingen an der Kilianusbrücke.

@[email protected] dein Rahmen sieht ja nicht so gut aus, da steht im der neuen Bikesaison ja ein schönes neues Spielzeug an --- Gute Besserung nochmal.

@[email protected] viel Spaß in den Alpen, ich beneide Dich.Hoffentlich paßt das Wetter.

Tschüß Mario


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2005)

@[email protected] Seligenstadt Fähre

@[email protected] Na dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit. Kommtst Du 19:00 Uhr Toom Parkplatz vorbei ...

Erdi01


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. August 2005)

@google, ich denke ich werde an der Kilianus bzw. Fähre auf euch warten!

@Sakir, ich denke der Rahmen hält noch eine Weile! Aber die Gelegenheit ist halt günstig, super akumente für einen neuen Rahmen bei der Liebsten!

Ich werde mir nach her einen neuen Helm kaufen, nach dem ich beim Keiler mein Visier in die Pampa geworfen habe sieht der Helm einfach nur [email protected]@@@ aus, hat meine Gattin übrigens bestättigt    also muß ich mir was neues kaufen  

Ciao bis Samstag


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2005)

Morsche,

@lessiw33: danke sehr    der rahmen ist doch ein wenig zu teuer   
wie lange hat denn die genesung bei dir gedauert ?

@Google: ich und meine chauffeurin kommen dann um ca 15uhr zu dir !



			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Gelegenheit ist halt günstig, super akumente für einen neuen Rahmen bei der Liebsten!


der mann kennt sich aus   

michael


----------



## Lupo (11. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> der mann kennt sich aus
> 
> michael


genau  das ist diplomatische eheführung in höchster vollendung  (versuche wie eine frau zu denken und agumentiere entsprechend) 
so, jetzt könnt ihr über mich herfallen  

@google: ich werd killer in hst. abholen und zur kilianusbrücke kommen.
noch jemand, der sich in patershausen anschliessen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (11. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @google: ich werd killer in hst. abholen und zur kilianusbrücke kommen.
> noch jemand, der sich in patershausen anschliessen will



@google: Ich komme auch zur Kilianusbrücke

@Lupo: Ich koenntet mich zwischen Dudenhofen und Babenhausen aufgabeln.
Z.B. am Kieswerk. Von dort aus fahre ich immer die Abteischneise nach Zellhausen.

... und wie sieht es heute Abend aus mit Dir und Martina? 

@KillerN: Was ist mit Dir heute Abend?

@Erdi: Ich bin um 19h am Toom.


----------



## SteelManni (11. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir nach her einen neuen Helm kaufen, nach dem ich beim Keiler mein Visier in die Pampa geworfen habe sieht der Helm einfach nur [email protected]@@@ aus, hat meine Gattin übrigens bestättigt    also muß ich mir was neues kaufen
> 
> Ciao bis Samstag



Hallo @ all  
 @ barracuda, was holst Du Dir für einen?
Cratoni  macht mit die leichtesten, und erstattet 50% des Kaufpreises
bei Beschädigung durch Sturz, innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre!

@ sakir, diese einmalige Gelegenheit, solltest Du Dir nicht entgehen lassen  
Ein besseres Argument für ein neues Bike kannst Du kaum bekommen!  

Allen Jubitour-Teilnehmern, viel Spass am Samstag!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ sakir, diese einmalige Gelegenheit, solltest Du Dir nicht entgehen lassen
> Ein besseres Argument für ein neues Bike kannst Du kaum bekommen!


das kannst du singen... ich habe die regierung gleich mal drüber 
fühlen lassen     
komplettes bike ist  nicht sinnvoll, da ich gerade etliche neuteile 
verbaut habe, aber so einen Rahmen mit anderer Bremse wird schon 
drinn sein   
ich schätze mal, nächstes Jahr gibbet dann einen neuen "*Fusion 
Slash*" Fahrer ))

@SamstagKaffeeundKuchen: ich hoffe mal, das es niemanden stört, wenn ich meine Frau am Samstag mitbringe....

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich schätze mal, nächstes Jahr gibbet dann einen neuen "*Fusion *
> *Slash*" Fahrer ))


 
Das  mich aber. Wenn dir 20" passt kannst du gerne mal Testfahren  
Aber das rein weise ist nur für Günter und mich  

CU


----------



## Google (11. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das kannst du singen... ich habe die regierung gleich mal drüber
> fühlen lassen


Du Schweinchen Du..... 


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @SamstagKaffeeundKuchen: ich hoffe mal, das es niemanden stört, wenn ich meine Frau am Samstag mitbringe....


Nö    Wie kommsten darauf   So ein paar zusätzlich helfende Hände erhöhen doch mal gleich den Service am Kaffeetisch  Kommt eigentlich die Martina auch  

Ok. 1 Euro in die Matschokasse. Der Lupo aber auch


----------



## Google (11. August 2005)

Eine würdige Stelle unser Jubiläum zu erwähnen   

@[email protected]


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Das  mich aber. Wenn dir 20" passt kannst du gerne mal Testfahren
> Aber das rein weise ist nur für Günter und mich
> 
> CU


testfahren gerne, über die Farbe mache ich mir einen Kopf, wenn es soweit ist. mal schauen was dann Günter für farben anbietet ! ! !

soooo rein ist das weiss garnicht.... ich habe mir Günter seins angeschaut, das hat eher nach unrein weiss ausgesehen.. oder eher dreckig weiss   

laut "rahmenrechner" brauch ich theoretisch 19,4" für ein MTB, also kommt wohl nur das 20" in frage, da 18 wohl wieder viel zu klein wäre !

michael


----------



## lessiw33 (11. August 2005)

Hallo Sakir,

ist bei mir schon länger her, aber mit 4-6 Wochen musst Du rechnen. Mittlerweile hat man die Rucksackverbände verbessert, bei mir vor fast 18 Jahren ist das Material noch schnell ausgeleiert (und das Seligenstädter Krankenhaus hat da auch nicht alles korrekt gemacht...). Nach 3-4 Wochen geht es schon erstaunlich gut, nur bei bestimmten Bewegungen hatte ich noch Probleme. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich im Dezember beim snowboarden überschlagen und auch recht kompliziert das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Auch hier wurde diskutiert, ob operiert werden muss oder nicht. Schließlich hat man doch davon abgesehen und "normale" Bewegungen waren nach ein paar Wochen kein Problem mehr. Allerdings gab es auch bei ihm Bewegungen, die nach zig Wochen noch schmerzhaft waren. Wenn ich ihn sehe frage ich ihn noch mal konkreter.
Ich denke, dass Rennradfahren in 3 Wochen kein Problem mehr sein sollte, aber für einen gescheiten downhill dauert es wohl noch. Der Kopf spielt da auch noch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle...

Lass es locker angehen   , sei froh, dass Dir nicht mehr passiert ist!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass es locker angehen   , sei froh, dass Dir nicht mehr passiert ist!


na klar, ich habe mich mit abgefunden, das die Saison für mich vorbei und wenn ich wieder fahren kann, werde ich mehr Rennrad fahren !
Mir haben sie einen Rucksackverband mit Klett verpasst, den muss die Frau alle 2 Tage nachziehen !
Anscheinend ist mir noch das Bike beim Sturz hinterher geflogen und auf meiner rechten Wade gelandet, ich hatte noch nie so eine dicke, schmerzende und blaue Prellung.

Danke für die Info, mit 4-6 wochen kann ich leben   

@Google:   

michael


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Eine würdige Stelle unser Jubiläum zu erwähnen
> 
> @[email protected]


    


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @google: ich werd killer in hst. abholen und zur kilianusbrücke kommen.
> noch jemand, der sich in patershausen anschliessen will


Klingt gut, wann seid ihr da  Ich wed dann auch da sein  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> na klar, ich habe mich mit abgefunden, das die Saison für mich vorbei und wenn ich wieder fahren kann, werde ich mehr Rennrad fahren !
> michael


ist ja interessant  

Erdi01, der immer noch Hardtail fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (11. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja interessant


die 2 Mara´s wo ich mitmachen wollte sind ende des Monats und mitte September und da kann ich definitiv nicht mitfahren !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (11. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut, wann seid ihr da  Ich wed dann auch da sein  :


ich sach ma 10:45 am patershäuser hof

@andreas: abteischneise und kieswerk  böhmische dörfer  könnte vielleicht der erdi wissen ob wir da lang kommen


----------



## yakko (11. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach...es wäre noch ganz praktisch wenn Ihr mir vielleicht noch sagt an welchen Treffpunkten ich/wir warten müssen....Außerdem könnt Ihr natürlich auch nur zum Kaffee kommen falls Ihr vormittags nicht könnt



so, habe mich auch eingetragen. Ich versuche mal die ganze Strecke zu fahren, sprich vom Zirkelsrad los - macht sich ja auch besser mit den Klamotten und so


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich sach ma 10:45 am patershäuser hof
> 
> @andreas: abteischneise und kieswerk  böhmische dörfer  könnte vielleicht der erdi wissen ob wir da lang kommen


Hmmm 10:45 is ein bissl knapp, da müssten wir so reintreten.

Seid um 10:30 am Paterhäuser. @[email protected] sammeln wir am Kieswerk 10:50 auf und 11:20 sollten wir dann an der Dettinger Brücke sein.

@[email protected] in Seligenstadt brauchste auf mich nicht mehr zu warten  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (11. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm 10:45 is ein bissl knapp, da müssten wir so reintreten.
> 
> Seid um 10:30 am Paterhäuser. @[email protected] sammeln wir am Kieswerk 10:50 auf und 11:20 sollten wir dann an der Dettinger Brücke sein.
> 
> ...


ok wennde das sagst wird das so sein  ist ja schliesslich erdi-gebiet was wir da befahren


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2005)

gerade ne Mail erhalten  

Mein Programm für Sonntag steht auch. RTF in Nieder-Roden. Näher gehts nimmer. Nur wieder so abartig früh um 7:00  Gibt noch weitere Frühaufsteher unter uns ...

Erdi01, der dann noch ne Runde auf dem Rad schläft

*EDIT: Ab 18.08.  Herbst/Winterradkleidung bei Lidl ... also is der Sommer entgültig rum ...*


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich schätze mal, nächstes Jahr gibbet dann einen neuen "*Fusion
> Slash*" Fahrer ))
> Michael


*DAS* hab ich ja noch gar nicht gelesen ... da muß ich mich doch gleich mal einmischen  

Wie war das HARDTAIL, LEICHT, STEIF und SCHEIBE das klingt eigentlich nach Cannondale. Kann man auch mit 08/15 Gabel ausrüsten, aber einmal Fatty immer Fatty. Alles Andere ist nur weich  

Und natürlich stelle ich Dir auch gerne mein F700 zum Testen zur Verfühgung  

 Erdi01, der Prophet


----------



## Google (12. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> so, habe mich auch eingetragen. Ich versuche mal die ganze Strecke zu fahren, sprich vom Zirkelsrad los - macht sich ja auch besser mit den Klamotten und so


Hmmm....Du warst schon eingetragen  Jetzt haste Dich ausgetragen  

Sei pünktlich sonst gibts Haue  


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *EDIT: Ab 18.08.  Herbst/Winterradkleidung bei Lidl ... also is der Sommer entgültig rum ...*


*  NEIN NEIN UND NOCHMALS NEIN !!  *​
@[email protected]ür Sonntag siehts Wetter ja nicht ganz so gut für Dich aus. 

Am Samstag sind wir ja ne recht grosse Truppe. Ich würd mal behaupten, dass uns das verpflichtet auffem Hahnenkamm einen Kurzbesuch mit unseren Trikots abzustatten  

Wenns zu kalt ist, trage ich es eben über einem Langarmtrikot. 

@[email protected] Ich bring Dir mein zweites Trikot mit  Keine Widerrede !!   

@[email protected] Könnt Ihr noch ne Thermoskanne mitbringen ? Danke


----------



## yakko (12. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm....Du warst schon eingetragen  Jetzt haste Dich ausgetragen
> 
> Sei pünktlich sonst gibts Haue



oh Gott, wenn man schon nicht mehr weiß was man ein paar Tage zuvor schon gemacht    

Und dann nicht mal mehr richtig lesen was man anklickt   

Ich glaube ich werde alt



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> *  NEIN NEIN UND NOCHMALS NEIN !!  *​
> @[email protected]ür Sonntag siehts Wetter ja nicht ganz so gut für Dich aus.
> 
> Am Samstag sind wir ja ne recht grosse Truppe. Ich würd mal behaupten, dass uns das verpflichtet auffem Hahnenkamm einen Kurzbesuch mit unseren Trikots abzustatten
> ...



Dann suche ich es auch mal wieder raus 

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (12. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> gerade ne Mail erhalten
> 
> Mein Programm für Sonntag steht auch. RTF in Nieder-Roden. Näher gehts nimmer. Nur wieder so abartig früh um 7:00  Gibt noch weitere Frühaufsteher unter uns ...



mal sehen was a) das Wetter macht und b) das Wochenende sonst so bringt

*Edith: hast du einen Link, wegen Startpunkt, Strecken etc?*


----------



## Sakir (12. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich stelle ich Dir auch gerne mein F700 zum Testen zur Verfühgung


das teste ich gerne mal !
in Wombach habe ich sehr viele gesehen, die mit CD und der Fatty gefahren sind, gerade als ich ca 30min am Wegesrand saß   

@Google: klar können wir eine mitbringen !

Michael


----------



## BlackTrek (12. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das teste ich gerne mal !
> in Wombach habe ich sehr viele gesehen, die mit CD und der Fatty gefahren sind, gerade als ich ca 30min am Wegesrand saß



Also waren sie alle langsamer als Du. Noch Fragen?    SCNR


----------



## BlackTrek (12. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen was a) das Wetter macht und b) das Wochenende sonst so bringt
> 
> *Edith: hast du eine Link, wegen Startpunkt, Strecken etc?*



Würde ich evtl. auch in Erwägung ziehen. Poste doch mal Details.


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das teste ich gerne mal !
> in Wombach habe ich sehr viele gesehen, die mit CD und der Fatty gefahren sind, gerade als ich ca 30min am Wegesrand saß
> 
> @Google: klar können wir eine mitbringen !
> ...


 
Kennst du einen CD Händler mit dem du so gut Geschäfte manchen kannst wie mit Günter?
Oder einen CD Händler der bei CD Arbeitet??

Noch Fragen?

Bis Morgen in der Hoffnung das sich der himmel heute ausweint!


----------



## Lupo (12. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du einen CD Händler mit dem du so gut Geschäfte manchen kannst wie mit Günter?
> Oder einen CD Händler der bei CD Arbeitet??
> 
> Noch Fragen?
> ...


und wenn mir bei einem CD das schaltauge abgebrochen wär hätte ich bestimmt nochn paar tage länger als singlespeeder durch die gegend fahrn können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (12. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> und *wenn* mir bei einem CD das schaltauge abgebrochen wär hätte ich bestimmt nochn paar tage länger als singlespeeder durch die gegend fahrn können



SCNR  

obwohl ich ja ganz ruhig sein müsste


----------



## Sakir (12. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du einen CD Händler mit dem du so gut Geschäfte manchen kannst wie mit Günter?
> Oder einen CD Händler der bei CD Arbeitet??


wenn du recht hast....    

ich tendiere schon sehr lange zum Slash, da hat es ein anderer schon verdammt schwer 

dencke auch, das der Günter da bestimmt genau das richtige für mich organisiert.

bis morsche dann

Michael


----------



## puls190 (12. August 2005)

Bin zurück aus dem sonnigen Süditalien !!!
und hier gleich Regenpower, Koffer sind weg, Übergewicht und Rechnungen über Rechnungen

na dafür hat Erdi wohl sein Prophet nun fahrbereit oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2005)

Ich seh schon hier läuft die ganze Fusion-Gemeinde sturm  



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Also waren sie alle langsamer als Du. Noch Fragen?    SCNR


ERSTENS ... waren die alle schon auf der 2. Runde  


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du einen CD Händler mit dem du so gut Geschäfte manchen kannst wie mit Günter?
> !


ZWEITENS ... ich schon  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn mir bei einem CD das schaltauge abgebrochen wär :


DRITTENS ... passiert das bei CD sowieso nicht  

Und VIERTENS ... Fusion is schon gut, aber das Bessere ist des guten Feind  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich evtl. auch in Erwägung ziehen. Poste doch mal Details.



@Yakko, [email protected] gar nicht so einfach was zu finden  

Hier ein Höhenprofil vom letzen Jahr und hier sind Streckenlängen und Startort gelistet. Mehr find ich net  

Sinnvoll wäre sowieso das Ihr nach Dtz zum Toom Parkplatz kommt, da ich mit den Jungs vom RSC ab der Waldackerkreuzung nach Nieder-Roden fahr.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2005)

Und ich zum Dritten ...

weis im Moment gar nicht ob ich pünktlich am Paterhäuser Hof sein kann, da ich jetzt doch morgen früh mehr zu erledigen habe als gedacht  

Falls ich nicht da sein sollte, fahrt halt durch. Entweder sehe ich Euch irgendwo im Spessart oder bei Google. Denn die Zeit hab ich auf jeden Fall  

Bid denn ...

Erdi01, der jetzt weg ist ...


----------



## Google (12. August 2005)

Und ich für heut zum Zweiten....

Ja, Ja......irgendwann ist bei mir auch ein neuer Rahmen fällig.....  Ich hasse langsam den Univegaschrott. Immer was dran und dann auch noch Lieferschwierigkeiten  

Momentan regnet es ja schon recht lange und ergiebig. Die Wettervorhersage für Morgen sieht aber dennoch eigentlich recht gut aus aber man weiss ja nie....

Der Kuchen ist jedenfalls schon im Backofen, teils isser bestellt und Belag ist auch schon gekauft.....

Ich wollt damit nur sagen, dass falls es Morgen schifft und die Tour abgesagt wird oder Einzelne es nicht wagen wollen, dass Ihr trotzdem zum Kaffee eingeladen seid. Wäre schade um den Kuchen weil er teils nicht eingefroren werden kann.

Na ja, wird schon gut gehen.

Was ich aber net leiden kann ist: Tour absagen, kurz mit der Tupperschüssel zum Kuchenempfang eintrudeln und tschüss Packo !!!  ( Nur Spässle   )


Bis morsche dann


----------



## KillerN (12. August 2005)

OK 

Ich bin um 10:30 Uhr am Patershäuser ...

@Lupo Könntest du denn um 10:25 Uhr bei mir sein ? und evtl. das Helmcam Video mitbringen. Ich bringe dir dann zum Mittwoch mal brennmaterial mit


----------



## Sakir (13. August 2005)

Guten morgen,

so wie es im moment draussen aussieht, habt ihr wirklich tolles wetter bestellt !

dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Spass und beeilt euch, ich sitze ab 15:00 am Tisch und mampf den Kuchen weg   

Michael


----------



## BlackTrek (13. August 2005)

Isch kann net, muss schaffe   

Dann habt mal viel Spass auf Eurer Tour und beim Kuchenessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (13. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich zum Dritten ...
> 
> weis im Moment gar nicht ob ich pünktlich am Paterhäuser Hof sein kann, da ich jetzt doch morgen früh mehr zu erledigen habe als gedacht
> 
> ...



Ich fahre dann direkt durch zur Kilianusbrücke. Kann mich ja nicht drauf verlassen ob der dabei ist, der weis wo ich auf Euch warte.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2005)

gerade erst heimgekommen  Na hoffentlich haben sich die Stadt und Kreis Offenbacher gefunden.

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß bei Eurer Runde. Damit Sakir nicht den Kuchen allein mammft werd ich auch versuchen um 15 Uhr bei Google zu sein.

Dann gehe ich jetzt nochmal in den Keller meinen Propheten umschrauben, dann kann ich wenigstens mit dem zur Kaffetafel kommen  

Erdi01


----------



## lessiw33 (13. August 2005)

Hallo,

nochmals vielen Dank, dass ich als "Gastfahrer" heute dabei sein durfte. Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht und es war schön, euch mal persönlich kennenzulernen (obwohl ich mich mit einem Platten erstmal gut eingeführt habe, mann war mir das peinlich...).
Ich hoffe, der zweite Teil der "Jubiläumstour" war genauso gut und ich bin sicher, dass ihr beim Löffelschwingen auch so eine gute Figur wie auf dem Rad macht und jetzt nicht im "Kuchenkoma" liegt....

Euch weiterhin viel Spass, allzeit sturzfreies biken, vielleicht läuft oder fährt man sich mal wieder über den Weg!  

Es grüßt Euch
Christof


----------



## Andreas (13. August 2005)

Ja, das war heute ne schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter. 

@lessiw33: Du hast Dich doch schön in die Gruppe integriert. Ich hoffe Du bist mal wieder dabei.

@google: Danke nochmal für den superleckeren Kuchen und das schöne Beisammensein an Dich und Deine Frau.
 

@Barracuda: Nette Trails hast Du uns da gezeigt, auch wenn mir das eine Stück zu steil war 

Foto auf dem Hahnenkamm


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @google: Danke nochmal für den superleckeren Kuchen und das schöne Beisammensein an Dich und Deine Frau.


Da schließe ich mich natürlich an  



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Barracuda: Nette Trails hast Du uns da gezeigt, auch wenn mir das eine Stück zu steil war


Davon hatt mir KillerN auf em Heimweg erzählt. Klingt verdächtig nach Pilsweg  

@[email protected] Nachdem für morgen die Wetterserver mal wieder nur regen ansagen. Bleib ich gleich mal wieder liegen. Ob ich dieses Jahr nochmal auf den Renner komme  

ABER ... mitte nächster Woche soll der Sommer (wasn das) kommen. Wehe nett. Wenns so ist sei hier schon mal für DO Abend ein Nightride mit Einkehr angekündigt. Vorschläge willkommen, Teilnehmer auch ...

Erdi01, dem sein Prophet schon wieder steht, weil Kette zu kurz, getrennt, verlängert und nur noch eine Rep.Niete im Haus gehabt


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Barracuda: Nette Trails hast Du uns da gezeigt, auch wenn mir das eine Stück zu steil war
> 
> Foto auf dem Hahnenkamm


 
Beschwer dich beim Erdi, wenn er dabei gewessen wäre hätte ich den Chickenway benutzt   (X11)

Freud mich aber wenn ich euch den Spessart wieder etwas näher bringen konnte! 

Danke Frau Google und Herr Google für die tolle Kaffeetafel und das ich mal sehen durfte wie lang Steinheim eigentlich ist  
Aber ich habe es trotzdem fast geschafft in meinem Zeillimit nach hause zukommen!

Ciao bis dem Nächst


----------



## KillerN (14. August 2005)

Ja die Tour war echt nett schlecht   

Scheene Abfahrten und nette Anstiege. 

Wenn da nett diese ewig lange Abfahrt gewesen wäre, Lupo und ich dachten echt, wir kommen nie am Main an, wir fuhren und fuhren und die Schornsteine kamen als nett näher    

Von mir auch nochmal ein großes danke, für die vielen leckeren Kuchenstücke und den ganzen Aufwand den ihr mit uns hattet   

Naja, wenn ich heute mal einen trockenen Zeitpunkt erwische lauf ich mal paar KM, ist auch mal ganz nett.


----------



## Lupo (14. August 2005)

moin, bin auch schon wieder wach  
also die jubiläumstour gestern hat nachdem wir uns alle gefunden hatten einen riesen spass gemacht. danke an barracuda für die kompetente führung 


			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Freud mich aber wenn ich euch den Spessart wieder etwas näher bringen konnte!


jo das ist dir gelungen und wenn ich mal die anderen mitfahrer komentieren darf waren wir eigentlich der meinung in absehbarer zeit wieder mal ne tour mit dir als guide so zwischen hahnenkamm und buchberg (evtl ohne die längeren anfahrten  ) fahren zu können  

Danke auch an frau google und herr google für die tolle kaffeetafel in euerem garten, die kuchen waren wirklich lecker  nur das putzen der bikes während wir am kaffeetich sassen muss noch etwas geübt werden  
auf sakirs page gibts übrigens schon die aktuellen kaffeebilder  

@andreas: könntest du mir die fotos, falls du die noch grösser skaliert vorliegen hast, mir zumailen? und für die zukuft: wenn sich schon jemand die arbeit macht seine digi mit zu schleppen bin ich gern bereit für coole bilder ein paar minuten für fotostopps zu opfern oder den einen oder anderen trail mehrmals zu fahren  wers eilig hat kann ja vorahren, bergab kriegen wir euch schon wieder  

bis denne,

wolfgang


----------



## Sakir (14. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> auf sakirs page gibts übrigens schon die aktuellen kaffeebilder


der Wolfgang findet auch alles *ggg*

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Beschwer dich beim Erdi, wenn er dabei gewessen wäre hätte ich den Chickenway benutzt   (X11)
> Ciao bis dem Nächst


Tzzzz ... immer diese Dis.krimi.nie.rungen ... macht nix, der Prophet schwebt über allem  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (14. August 2005)

...Danke, Danke für die ganzen Lobpreisungen  Ich hab mich auch total gefreut, daß Ihr mal beim Kaffee bei uns gewesen seid  Und das Wetter war ja nochmal genial   Genau richtig für die Kaffeerunde im Garten.

Danke fürs Kommen.

@[email protected] Ich kann mich da nur der Rede von Lupo anschliessen: Ne schöne Tour und es wäre echt nicht schlecht, wenn wir uns mal ganz auf ne trailige Tour im Spessart unter Deiner Führung konzentrieren  Wenns geht dieses Jahr noch   

Nächstes WE aber bitte nicht. Da gibts den ODWX in neuer Auflage, wohl jetzt schon zu Viert mit mir, mafels, Erdi01, und unserem Guide Andreas. Ich kann nur sagen: Jeder der nicht mitfährt verpasst was  Das jedenfalls meine ehrliche Meinung. Ich mach extra 3 tage Bikepause dafür 

Edit[email protected] Will mich eintragen  

Bei dem Kackwetter hab ich das Gefühl das die Zeit wegläuft: Ich hoff es geht noch ein ODWX mit dem Renner, mit gleichem Gefährt was zum Hoherodskopf etc.etc.....


----------



## Andreas (14. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: könntest du mir die fotos, falls du die noch grösser skaliert vorliegen hast, mir zumailen?



Ich habe die Bilder verschickt.



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> und für die zukuft: wenn sich schon jemand die arbeit macht seine digi mit zu schleppen bin ich gern bereit für coole bilder ein paar minuten für fotostopps zu opfern oder den einen oder anderen trail mehrmals zu fahren  wers eilig hat kann ja vorahren, bergab kriegen wir euch schon wieder



Da hast Du recht. Ich habe mich auch etwas am Samstag geärgert, dass ich meine Cam fast umsonst dabei hatte. Bei besonderen Touren muß auch mal Zeit für Bilder sein.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Will mich eintragen



Ich wollte mitte der Woche eigentlich erst das Wetter checken, aber man muß ja immer positiv denken:

LMB OdenwaldX


----------



## Sakir (15. August 2005)

Halli Hallo

ich muss mal ein Lob an *POLAR* aussprechen, letzen 
Dienstag den Tacho weggeschickt (Batterie wechseln) heute 
ist er wieder gekommen !
und dann noch billiger als ich erwartet hatte     

Michael


----------



## Ippie (16. August 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich bin wieder von meinem ersten Alpen-MTB-Kurzurlaub zurück. Ich habe immer noch das grinsen aufgelegt.   . Das sagt den meistem alles. 
Ich habe zwei Touren im oberen Isartal gemacht und das war wirklich super.

Die erste Tour war noch etwas zum testen, obwohl 56 km und 1450 hm schon ganz nett waren. Der abschließende Uphill war richtig hart. 500 hm am Stück und eine Wegbeschaffenheit so eklig wie am Altkönig und so ähnlich ging es auch wieder runter. Aber man wird von der Aussicht und Landschaft für die mühen belohnt. Wenn am Donnerstag meine Kamera zurück kommt, stelle ich ein paar Bilder rein. 

An der zweiten Tour bin ich die große Karwendelrunde gefahren. Am Ende 81 km und 1850hm. Die Wetteraussichten für diesen Tag waren sehr schlecht angesagt. Im Tagesverlauf sollte es regnen und Gewittern. Daraufhin bin ich schon um 8:30 Uhr bei Sonnenschein und 13° C gestartet und sollte bis auf die letzten 6 km Glück haben. Der erste Anstieg ging zum Karwendelhaus hoch. Erst langsam ansteigend (von 950 bis 1300 m) und dann die letzten 470 hm steiler mit reichlich Serpentinen. Ich kann nur sagen: Bei 17° C ist der Schweiß nur so gelaufen. Das war bei km 27. Zufällig traf ich am Karwendelhaus die zwei MTBler von der ersten Tour wieder und wir fuhren den Rest gemeinsam weiter. Oben angekommen ging es ohne Pause (außer Trikotwechsel und JKacke überziehen)  in die rasante, anspruchvolle Abfahrt hinein. Grober Schotter ohne Ende und das mehr als 8 km an einer Abfahrt! Die Hände schmerzen schon ganz schön bei einer V-Brake. Danach ging der nächste Anstieg los. 450 hm im Singletrail durch Bäche, Geröllfeldern und Tragepassagen. Das hat richtig Körner gekostet und Wasser. An einem Gebirgsbach konnte ich noch meinen Trinkrucksack auffüllen, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich verdurstet. Nach der nächsten recht einfachen Abfahrt ging es den letzten Anstieg zur Vereinsalpe hoch. Zwar nur Schotter, aber langanhaltent und zwischendurch richtig steil. An diesem Berg stellte ich mir dann auch die Frage der Fragen. was mache ich hier eigentlich. Aber weiter ging es ohne anzuhalten.
Endlich geschafft ging es nur noch bergab und bis zur Ferienwohnung recht eben weiter. Leider erwichte mich auf den letzten Kilometern noch der erste Schauer. Das war mir aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt sowas von egal. 
Übrigens: die Abfahrleistung meiner Begleitung war beeindruckend. Ein Hardtail ohne Federgabel! 

Meinen Dank muß ich dem Navi und Sakir geben. Ohne dessen Hilfe hätte ich irgend etwas organisiertes fahren müssen. So war ich ungebunden und das tolle Gerät hat mich gut geführt. Ich denke, daß ich auch bald so ein Teil besitzen werde. Besonders in fremden Gebiet sehr sinnvoll. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder in den Alpen. Die Einstufungen der beiden Touren war als "sehr schwer" beschrieben. Da kann die Steigerung ja nur noch "extrem" sein. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (16. August 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe immer noch das grinsen aufgelegt.


Ahoi,
da wird man richtig neidig....    

dann bin ich beruhigt, das ich dir den Geko in so kurzer Zeit richtig 
erklärt habe.   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (16. August 2005)

Mit einem Starrbike Alpenabfahrten runterfahren ? Hat deine Begleitung denn Gummygelenke gehabt ?  

@Erdi klappt die Fahrt am Donnerstag von dir aus ?


----------



## Lupo (16. August 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Erdi klappt die Fahrt am Donnerstag von dir aus ?


wie mit erdi gestern besprochen hier der LMB eintrag fürn Donnerstag  

wolfgang


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. August 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Starrbike Alpenabfahrten runterfahren ? Hat deine Begleitung denn Gummygelenke gehabt ?
> 
> @Erdi klappt die Fahrt am Donnerstag von dir aus ?


 
Das Kennt ihr jungen Kerls halt nicht  
So wurden früher immer die Rennen gefahren und auch heute noch! Letztes Jahr Biebergrund lang Strecke, der Sieger hatte Starrgabel und Racing Ralph Reifen, wer dabei war weis was das heißt!!

Und auf so einem Rad lehrnst du die Bikebeherschung und das lesen der richtigen Spur berg ab! Fully Fahren kann jeder der einen Lenker fest halten kann.

Schaut euch mal im Winter die Crosser an was die mit ihrem Rad alles machen  

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (16. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kennt ihr jungen Kerls halt nicht
> So wurden früher immer die Rennen gefahren und auch heute noch! Letztes Jahr Biebergrund lang Strecke, der Sieger hatte Starrgabel und Racing Ralph Reifen, wer dabei war weis was das heißt!!
> 
> Und auf so einem Rad lehrnst du die Bikebeherschung und das lesen der richtigen Spur berg ab! Fully Fahren kann jeder der einen Lenker fest halten kann.
> ...



da hat Barracuda recht. Fahrgefühl haben die Kerle gehabt und auf dem Schotter waren die erheblich sicherer als ich auf meinem Couchsessel äh Fully. 

Volker


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kennt ihr jungen Kerls halt nicht
> So wurden früher immer die Rennen gefahren und auch heute noch! Letztes Jahr Biebergrund lang Strecke, der Sieger hatte Starrgabel und Racing Ralph Reifen, wer dabei war weis was das heißt!!
> 
> Und auf so einem Rad lehrnst du die Bikebeherschung und das lesen der richtigen Spur berg ab! Fully Fahren kann jeder der einen Lenker fest halten kann.
> ...



korrekt   
der sieger in biebergrund letztes jahr war übrigens der max. der hat dieses jahr auch überlegt, in frammersbach auf seine starrgabel umzurüsten, ist aber dann doch mit federgabel gefahren   
hatte bis anfang letztes jahr auch noch ein mtb mit starrgabel, bis es ein auto geschrottet hat     
damit bin ich auch ab und zu just for fun touren gefahren. danach wusste ich wenigstens wieder, was ich an meinem fully habe


----------



## yakko (16. August 2005)

Hi,

wer fährt denn eigentlich alles in Biebergrund mit? Bei ausreichend Mitstreitern würde ich mich auch noch mal dazu aufraffen können.

Wird so langsam knapp, bis zum 21. August (Sonntag) muss das Geld bei denen eingegangen sein, sonst wird es nochmal 10 Euro teurer 

René


----------



## Google (16. August 2005)

Biebergrund ? Ich hab kaum noch Motivation. Da müßt man bei mir schon Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Was hab ich davon wenn ich da noch mitfahre   

Und momentan fühl ich (bin ich   ) mich zu fett, 5 Kilo müssen runter bis zu meinen 80, die ich schon mal kurzeitig hatte. Ich bin da grade in einem Denkprozess bis ich mich zum Diäten aufraffen kann ....ich muß mir sicher sein, daß ich es dann auch halten kann..Dann gehts bei mir ab   Aber momentan fühl ich mich einfach fett und unfitt und verhalte mich auch so  

Jemand ein Tipp wie ich schnellstens die Motivation zur Diät finde  

@[email protected] Obwohl ich ja schon wieder schlechteres Wetter ab Freitagabend gehört habe, prognostizieren 2 Wetterserver optimales Wetter für so eine Tour  Hoffen wir das Beste.

Kennt jemand die 2 neuen Anmeldungen im LMB ??


----------



## Andreas (16. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand die 2 neuen Anmeldungen im LMB ??



gruen ist schon zweimal mit uns im Donnerstagstreff ab Patershausen gefahren.
Den anderen kenne ich nicht, den Namen habe ich aber schon mal gelesen (bei den Afterworkern?).


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wie mit erdi gestern besprochen hier der LMB eintrag fürn Donnerstag
> 
> wolfgang


eingetragen  

OK dann ist lichttechnisch volles Programm (=8 Std.) angesagt  


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand ein Tipp wie ich schnellstens die Motivation zur Diät finde


Vllt dadurch, dass ich meine 80,5 Kg noch habe  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Obwohl ich ja schon wieder schlechteres Wetter ab Freitagabend gehört habe, prognostizieren 2 Wetterserver optimales Wetter für so eine Tour  Hoffen wir das Beste.


was erzählst Du da ... kurz weg und gugg ... wieder da, noch passt das Wetter, halt ja den Mund  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand die 2 neuen Anmeldungen im LMB ??


ich hab mal ein wenig die Werbetrommel gerührt. Grün kennst Du auch, von der "Eisdiehlenvergleichstour"

Erdi01, der Waldautobahndrängler


----------



## Andreas (16. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> eingetragen
> OK dann ist lichttechnisch volles Programm (=8 Std.) angesagt



8h ? Willst Du bist zum Sonnenaufgang fahren?

Wer ist mir eigentlich heute um 21 h mit dem Rennrad und "Touren rund um Hanau" Trikot entgegengekommen? Erdi, warst Du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> 8h ? Willst Du bist zum Sonnenaufgang fahren?
> 
> Wer ist mir eigentlich heute um 21 h mit dem Rennrad und "Touren rund um Hanau" Trikot entgegengekommen? Erdi, warst Du das?


Sonnenaufgang  gute Idee in den Sonnenaufgang bin ich noch nicht geradelt  

Vllt sollte ich doch mal ein weniger auffälliges Trikot tragen  

Hast Du ... oder jemand anderes ... morgen Lust auf Binselberg. Der Prophet will zur Andacht uff en Bersch  

Erdi01


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand ein Tipp wie ich schnellstens die Motivation zur Diät finde
> Kennt jemand die 2 neuen Anmeldungen im LMB ??



vergiss diäten, geh einfach öfter biken. sport ist das einzige was auf dauer hilft   
das sagt dir einer, der vor 4 jahren noch mehr als 0,1 t auf die waage brachte   

"radweghasser" ist einer von den afterworkern. ist ok, könnt ihr ruhig mitnehmen


----------



## Andreas (17. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonnenaufgang  gute Idee in den Sonnenaufgang bin ich noch nicht geradelt
> 
> Vllt sollte ich doch mal ein weniger auffälliges Trikot tragen
> 
> ...



Ja, das waere mal was. Sonnenuntergang in den Weinbergen und den netten Trail runter.


----------



## Sakir (17. August 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss diäten, geh einfach öfter biken. sport ist das einzige was auf dauer hilft


das kann ich bestätigen, ich traue mich garnicht, momentan auf die waage zu gehen   
solange du  nicht übermäßig frisst    dürftd er Sport alle mal ausreichen umd dein Gewicht zu halten....

Fahren in den Sonnenaufgang, das hat Lupo schon hinter sich gebracht ! ! !

Michael


----------



## Google (17. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> solange du  nicht übermäßig frisst


 Genau das ist momentan bei mir der springende Punkt: Schoki, Nüsse, Bier und Wein...und dazu noch riesiege Portionen zum normalen Essen. 

@[email protected] Im jahr 2000 war ich mit meiner Frau zusammen auch schwanger und wog ebenso 0,1 Tonne....Und ansonsten: Meine erste Diät hab ich mit 13 gemacht   Irgendwas schein ich schon ziemlich lange falsch zu machen  

Na ja, seit dem ich Sport mach dauerts länger bis ich was draufgepackt habe. Vorteil ist, daß ich dann nicht ganz so viele Pfunde angelegt habe bis ich mich wieder eingekriege und ein bisschen diäten muß. Vor 2000 habe ich zwischen 5 - 10 Kg hin und her gependelt, hab das 2 mal im Jahr ab und zugenommen.

Hmm....ich glaub ab Montag werde ich mal wieder diäten. Schön langsam mit Verstand und richtigem  Essen


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das waere mal was. Sonnenuntergang in den Weinbergen und den netten Trail runter.


dann brauchen wir nur noch ne passende Einkehrmöglichkeit und der nächste Nightride steht  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (17. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonnenaufgang  gute Idee in den Sonnenaufgang bin ich noch nicht geradelt  ...
> 
> Erdi01


da hätte ich was für dich  das hier 

oder vielleicht auch das 
issn schönes erlebnis, wie michael schon gesagt hat. wenns nur net so kalt gewesen wäre


----------



## yakko (17. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Biebergrund ? Ich hab kaum noch Motivation. Da müßt man bei mir schon Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Was hab ich davon wenn ich da noch mitfahre



Vielleicht kommst du ja vor mir ins Ziel, in Wombach waren es ja nur 5 min - ist das keine Motivation?


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Biebergrund ? Ich hab kaum noch Motivation. Da müßt man bei mir schon Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Was hab ich davon wenn ich da noch mitfahre


 

letztes jahr gab es kostenlose massage nach dem rennen  
Anke fährt auch mit!
wenn mir noch was einfällt melde ich mich  

am sonntag morgen ist übrigens strecken besichtigung, allerdings vor dem aufstehen für die meisten hier! 8:00 Uhr

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mafels (17. August 2005)

Hallo,

mußte mich leider beim ODW X wieder austragen, ich kann am Samstagabend nicht zurückfahren. Bin dann leider erst am Sonntagnacht wieder im Lande.  

Schade wäre gern noch mal mitgetourt.  

Grüße Mario


----------



## KillerN (17. August 2005)

Hmm ich wollte Biebergrund auch mitfahren   

Das Geld überweise ich heute Abend an die veranstalter, sollte reichen.

Sonntag fährt mich hoffentlich mein Vater hin, bin nur ziemlich ratlos wie ich zum Wettkampf ne Woche später gelangen soll   

Hmmmm...


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2005)

Habe eben festgestellt, bisher sind nur 3 U23 fahrer für Biebergemünd angemeldet, na toll *g*. 
Ausserdem steht da, man muss bis zum 21.08 bezahlt haben. 
Kann ich da denn net auch an der Streckenbesichtigung zahlen, ist ja der 21.    Wissen da die jenigen etwas, die letztes Jahr mitgefahren sind ????

Danke ...
Jens


----------



## Andreas (18. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wie mit erdi gestern besprochen hier der LMB eintrag fürn Donnerstag
> 
> wolfgang



@Lupo & MissMarple:

Da ich heute mein Bike bei der Arbeit dabei habe, fahre ich nach Bad Offenbach und hol Euch ab. Dass Ihr auch schoen auf mich wartet


----------



## Google (18. August 2005)

Morsche, morsche

trotz aller Motivationsversuche Eurerseits werd ich Biebergrund wohl nicht mitfahren. Wer ist Anke ?? Bilder sagen mir mehr als Namen  

Ich wäre nur mit halben Herzen dabei, da ist mir das Geld zu schade. Vielleicht ergibts ich kurzfristig noch was anderes, ansonsten eben erst wieder nächstes Jahr mit neuem Ziel.

@[email protected] Hab keine Ahnung wegen der Bezahlung. Maile oder ruf dort doch einfach mal an.

Die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag......hmmmm   

@[email protected] Schade das es bei Dir nicht klappt.

Den Nightridern wünsch ich viel Spass


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> trotz aller Motivationsversuche Eurerseits werd ich Biebergrund wohl nicht mitfahren. Wer ist Anke ?? Bilder sagen mir mehr als Namen


 
Das ist die Frau die auf sämtlichen Bildern neben dir am Start steht und dann immer vor dir im Ziel ist     <- der ist für Google und der auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (18. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder sagen mir mehr als Namen





			
				Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Frau die auf sämtlichen Bildern neben dir am Start steht und dann immer vor dir im Ziel ist     <- der ist für Google und der auch


in dem fall sollste vielleicht das hinterreifenprofil bescheiben    

hab grad die strecke für heut abend vermessen: 74km bei prallen 164hm   einziger verpflegungspunkt bei km 50 nach of bzw. km 40 nach patershausen.

@andreas: siecher werden wir schön warten


----------



## yakko (18. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche, morsche
> 
> trotz aller Motivationsversuche Eurerseits werd ich Biebergrund wohl nicht mitfahren. Wer ist Anke ?? Bilder sagen mir mehr als Namen
> 
> Ich wäre nur mit halben Herzen dabei, da ist mir das Geld zu schade. Vielleicht ergibts ich kurzfristig noch was anderes, ansonsten eben erst wieder nächstes Jahr mit neuem Ziel.



Was für ne schlechte Ausrede     
Hat jemand was von Ippie gehört, fährt ja sonst gar keiner mit, mit dem ich mich messen kann.




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Hab keine Ahnung wegen der Bezahlung. Maile oder ruf dort doch einfach mal an.



Killern, haste du was erfahren?


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2005)

Jo Jakko, ich habe die gestern Abend gleich noch angemailt und heute schon die Antwort erhalten. Es ist möglich auch erst am Sonntag den 21.8 vor Ort zu zahlen


----------



## Ippie (18. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Biebergrund habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Am 26. und 27.08 bin ich auf 3 Geburtstage eingeladen. Und dann noch am 28. zu schlafender Zeit aufstehen.  Schaun mer mal.

Volker


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2005)

Wollte nur schnell mitteilen das ich später doch nicht mirfahre, ich geh mit paar Kumpels weg.
Bis denn...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2005)

upps ... für die meisten der Nightrider wirds ne kurze Nacht  

Scheee wars trotzdem, nur das Ende hätts nicht gebraucht    

Ich hoff Ihr nehmt mich nochmal mit  

Guts Nächtle ...

Erdi01, bei dems ausgegrünt hatt


----------



## Sakir (19. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoff Ihr nehmt mich nochmal mit


sagt bloss, er hat euch Nachts zum Binselberg geführt   

ein gelangweilter  Michael


----------



## Andreas (19. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> upps ... für die meisten der Nightrider wirds ne kurze Nacht
> 
> Scheee wars trotzdem, nur das Ende hätts nicht gebraucht
> 
> ...



Ich bin dank eines fast 30er Schnitts mit Carsten im Wechsel ueber die Landstrasse wenigstens noch um 0:45 h nach Hause gekommen. Waren dann knapp 110 km und heute morgen musste ich ja nochmal 30 km zur Arbeit fahren, weil dort mein Auto ja noch steht. Hatte ne super Zeit von 58 min. Meine neuen Landcruiser Reifen machtens moeglich  


Alles in Allem war es dennoch eine super Tour.  Danke an Lupo und MissMarple fuer die gute Fuehrung. Das naechste Mal aber nicht so lang und mit zwei Radplatzer weniger.   


@Erdi: nehm mal schwarze oder rote


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> sagt bloss, er hat euch Nachts zum Binselberg geführt
> 
> ein gelangweilter  Michael


Ne, ne, in die Richtung solls beim nächsten Mal gehen  

Wie Andreas schon erwähnte sind mir zwei Schläuche hochgegangen. Lupo hatt mich vom Bier-Hannes dann heimgebracht. Danke dafür  

Mein giftgrüner Wildgripper hatt sich aufgelöst  Hab aber noch einen im Keller gefunden. Zwar ein Front S, also Vorderreifen, sollte aber auch hintenb sein Dienst tun können. Alternativ habe ich noch drei neue Panaracer Fire-Irgendwas. Haben rote Flanken würde also passen mit rot. Sehen aber ziemlich schmall aus, muß nochmal guggen was die für ne Größe haben 

@[email protected] die 110 hätt ich auch gern auf der Uhr gehabt  

@[email protected] Na ob das was wird mim Wetter  @[email protected] hatts herbei geredet  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (19. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab aber noch einen im Keller gefunden. Zwar ein Front S, also Vorderreifen, sollte aber auch hintenb sein Dienst tun können.



Unglaublich, statt ins Bett zu gehen schaut Erdi noch nach Reifen im Keller   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Na ob das was wird mim Wetter  @[email protected] hatts herbei geredet



Ja, Google ist schuld. Als ich eben das Wetter checken wollte, nachdem ich das gelesen hatte, habe ich aus Versehen goole.com statt wetter.com eingegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. August 2005)

Warum seid Ihr denn net gleich durchgefahren   Die Einen hängen bis in der Früh in der Kneipe rum und Ihr im Wald....  

Oh Mann   Mit dem Wetter siehts ja echt net prächtig aus  Weder Samstag noch Sonntag scheinen geeignet zu sein. Shite  Na ja, mal abwarten 

Edit: Ich würd so gerne fahren....


----------



## gruen (19. August 2005)

Hallo,

bin gestern auch noch gut heim gekommen. War ziemlich genau 10 Minuten früher zu 
Hause als Andreas. In Götzenhain wurde das Licht schwächer, also war's dann auch 
höchste Eisenbahn...
Danke auch von mir an Lupo und Miss Marple.   
gruener Gruss


----------



## Andreas (19. August 2005)

gruen schrieb:
			
		

> gruener Gruss



Hallo gruen,
die Farbe gruen wuerde ich wegen unserem Erdi nicht so laut aussprechen  

10 min frueher nach Hause gekommen. Hast Du das Tempo noch einmal gesteigert?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2005)

pünktlich zum WE ist unser mitteleuropäischer Sommer wieder zurückgekehrt  und den ODWx am SO habe ich gedanklich schon zu den Akten gelegt  

Tour Nummer 4 die dem Wetter zum Opfer fehlt. Da ist der Winter beständiger gewesen.

Mal sehen was am WE noch geht ...

Erdi01, der Gefrustete, der eigentlich nichts gegen die Farbe grün hatt


----------



## SteelManni (19. August 2005)

Hallo @ all  

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, wo ich doch morgen
für eine woche in den Alpen unterwegs bin. 

Wir (drei) starten morgen früh mit dem Zug von Kahl nach Oberstdorf,
um dann von Sonntag bis Sonntag nach Riva am Gardasee zu fahren. 

Mit knapp 7kg Gepäck wird es wohl eine etwas andere Fahrerei, als ich's von 
unseren Gefilden her gewohnt bin!  
Habs aber schon das ein oder andere mal ausprobiert!

Dank dem GPS vom Günter(danke noch mal) hoffe ich das wir ohne grosse
Umwege durchkommen!? Karten habe wir aber trotzdem noch dabei!

Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielen!?!  

Die Rückfahrt nach München haben wir bei lago-shuttle gebucht,
um dann mit einem Mietwagen zurück zu fahren.

Also macht keine Dummheiten, keine weiteren Verluste, und viel 
Erfolg allen Biebergrund Startern  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (19. August 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> für eine woche in den Alpen unterwegs bin.


ich drück dir / euch alle Daumen die ich habe und wünsche euch das beste Wetter !
viel Spass und alles was sonst dazu gehört   

komm Gesund und mit heilem Bike wieder ! ! !

Michael


----------



## SteelManni (19. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich drück dir / euch alle Daumen die ich habe und wünsche euch das beste Wetter !
> viel Spass und alles was sonst dazu gehört
> 
> komm Gesund und mit heilem Bike wieder ! ! !
> ...



Danke Michael,
sie mal zu, das Du bald wieder vollkommen hergestellt bist!
Wenn ich zurück bin, gibts auch ein paar Bilder  
StellManni


----------



## Sakir (19. August 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> sie mal zu, das Du bald wieder vollkommen hergestellt bist!


ohje ohje, ich glaube das dauert noch eine ganze Zeitlang !
ich sage nur... seit 3 Wochen habe ich auf keinem Bike gesessen....


----------



## Google (20. August 2005)

Hallo Allerseits 

der ODWX ist abgesagt    aber was fahren möcht ich trotzdem. Gibts hier weitere, die vor haben kurzfristig aufs Bike zu steigen ? Bei mir frühstens am späten Nachmittag, eher aber Sonntags.

Wer Interesse hat was kurzfristig zu machen, kann mich ja mal unter 0179/9152935 anrufen um ungefähr die Zeiten abzustecken. MTB oder Renner...ist mir egal...Was und wo wir fahren auch fast egal.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2005)

ich werd auch fahren, eher heute als morgen ... wetterbedingt  

Habe mal so 15 Uhr heute nachmittag im Auge. Falls außer Google noch Jemand interesse hatt könnt man ja ne "Rundfahrt" über Rödermark, Offenbach - oder - machen.

Bin jetzt weg, werd später nochmal reinschauen ob sich was ergibt ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (20. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal so 15 Uhr heute nachmittag im Auge. Falls außer Google noch Jemand interesse hatt könnt man ja ne "Rundfahrt" über Rödermark, Offenbach - oder - machen.


Geht bei mir frühstens ab 16:00 Uhr..Bin jetzt auch erst mal weg.


----------



## Andreas (20. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Geht bei mir frühstens ab 16:00 Uhr..Bin jetzt auch erst mal weg.



Ich kann heute nicht. 
Morgen schaue ich mal aus dem Fenster und dann in's Forum.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann heute nicht.
> Morgen schaue ich mal aus dem Fenster und dann in's Forum.


ich schaue morgen auch aus dem Fenster und werde mich jetzt erstmal allein auf Probefahrt begeben  

Erdi01


----------



## pralle99 (20. August 2005)

Ei Guude

Also ich mache mich gerade fertig für meine Standard-Tour. Fahre in Bieber los, durch den Wald nach Lämmertown, weiter über Steinheim (wo ich so gegen 16 Uhr am Druckhaus/Shooters vorbeifahre um evtl. Mitfahrer einzusammeln). Dann Main entlang bis Schleuse usw.....
Ziel ist die Rückersbacher bis zum Friedhof, dann entweder weiter hoch zum Hahnenkamm oder über die Abfahrt Wasserwerk wieder Richtung Heimat.
Ich fahre aber nicht im Renntempo.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## gruen (20. August 2005)

N'Abend. 
Schad um den Odenwald-X ist's schon !!!
Wenn ich mir das Wetterle heute anschau, dann kann's morgen doch gar nicht 
so wild werden. Macht jemand trotzdem eine Tour mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2005)

ach was gehts mir so gut nach meiner 4,5 Std. Probefahrt mit meim Prophet bei gutem Wetter. Jetzt kann das Wetter morgen machen was es will  

Bin dann halt Richtung Binselberg, war mir zuwenig und hab die Burgentour noch angehängt (Otzberg, Breuberg).

Ja was soll ich zum  Prophet schreiben, einfach SUPER   

Die Carbon ELO ist ja bekannt und sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Sie funktiniert einfach perfekt, auch in ihrer "falschen" Einstellung. Sie blockiert nicht sonder verhärtet sehr stark, dadurch reagiert sie nur noch aufs Grobe. Im Wiegetritt wippt sie ca 15mm. Offen reagiert sie auf jeden noch so kleinen Kiesel, dämpft perkekt, schaukelt sich nie auf. Über die Steifkeit braucht man eh nix mehr schreiben  

Und zum Prophet ... also wenn man den Mags und den Testpiloten hier glauben kann, gilt das Fahrwerk des Raid und Floid als Referenz. Wenn das die Refernez ist braucht sich der Prophet keinen Millimeter dahinter zu verstecken ... und ja ich kann es beurteilen ich bin ein Raid vom Piffi ausgibig Probegefahren. Ich kann jetzt nicht beurteilen in wie weit das Fahrwerk des Propheten selber oder der Manitou Swinger 3-way für die beeindruckende Performenz verantwortlich ist. Ich denk mal Beides wird seinen Teil dazubeitragen, ist ja eigentlich auch egal. Ich seh ein Fully-Fahrwerk als Einheit. Ohne Dämpfer gehts ja eh nicht. Und wenn ein vielgescholltenes degressives Fahrwerk so "geht" dann können die Mags und Testpiloten für mich schreiben was sie wollen. Auch von dem "ach so weichen Hinterbau" habe ich nix gesührt. Ganz gleich wie ich im Stehen gerüttelt habe oder Schlangenlinien gefahren bin. Einzig im spitzen Winkel über ein Bordstein, da ist ein gewisse "Flexibilität" zu spühren. Kann aber nicht sagen obs die Schwinge oder das Laufrad ist. Jedenfalls ein Niveau wie das Jekyll. Ich habe das Setup lt. Cannondaleliste für mein Gewicht gewählt, das scheint gut zu passen, einzige Ausnahme ich habe die Dämpfung 1-2 Klicks weiter geöffnet. Das passt besser zum Lefty. Mal sehen ob ich bei einer später Fahrt noch ein wenig rumprobier ... aber warum eigentlich  Für mich fühlt es sich nahzu perfekt an. Im Wiegetritt pumpt es ein wenig, ist normal kein Fahrwerk auf dem Markt unterdrückt das ohne Lockout vollends. Auf ebenem Untergrund, ganz gleich ob Asphalt oder feinster Schotter ist totale Ruhe im Fahrwerk. Das Ansprechverhalten leidet bei richtigen, also meinem Setup  , NICHT    

Die verbauten Schaltungskomponenten, also die Grip Shift Attack mit dem Sachs Plasma und dem E-Type Umwerfer funktioniert genesu tadellos wie meine XTR Repid. Wobei ich persönlich schon immer die Mikroindexierung für den Umwerfer favoritisiert habe. Die Schaltung ist bislang auch ohne die Nokons genauso leichgängig, dürfte an den durchgehenden Aussenhüllen liegen und natürlich an der gegeläufigen Feder im Attack Schaltgriff.

Beim vernichten meiner 1200HM habe ich meine Marta eingebremst x-mal aus 30-40 bis zum Stillstand. Jetzt funktioniert sie wie Hölle  Überschlag mit einem Finger ... kein Problem  Hatt in etwa die gleiche Bremsleistung wie meine alte XT 4-Kolben-Scheibe mit den Sintermetallbelägen. Die in der XT zuletzt verwendeten KoolStop Bremsbeläge kann man getrost gegen die Marta vergessen. Was mir nicht gefällt ist die Geräuschentwicklung. Beim Bremsen ist ein deutliches schleifen zu hören, manchmal kurz vorm Stillstand auch quitschen. Das kann die XT Scheibe besser. Über die Standfestigkeit kann ich nix sagen, denke aber das ich in unseren Gefilden keine Probs mit haben werde. Im übrigen schleift meine Marta NICHT. Sie ist mit entsprechenden Distanzscheiben ausgerichtet.

Was gibts sonst noch erwähnenswertes ... die Michelin XCR Dry sind schwerer geworden wie die Comp S  Rollen aber immer noch wie sau und der Gripp ist super. Befürte aber das das Profil wie Eis in der Sonne schmelzen wird  

Die Geometrie zwischen Jekyll und Prophet scheint doch ein wenig anders zu sein. Kann sein das ich mir noch eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Kröpfung holen werde um weiter mim Sattel zurück zu kommen. Vllt auch nur Gewöhnungssache. Eigenartiger weise haben mir ab KM 80 die Arme angefangen weh zu tun  Was mir possitiv aufgefallen ist, dass ich auf dem Prophet noch unverändert auf dem Sattel sitz wenn ich beim Jekyll schon mim Hintern hinter dem Sattel war, ob das von seiner Freeride-Abstammung kommt. Ich habe die XC-Dämpferbefestigung gewählt, NICHT die FR. Was kann es dann ...   
Und es hebelt einen beim Bremsen deutlich weniger, bis gar nicht aus dem Sattel wie das Jek. Versehe ich jetzt nicht so, die Physik lässt sich ja nicht umgehen  

So genug jetzt ... hoffe Niemanden zu langweilen ...

Erdi01, der jetzt endgültig beim Propheten angekommen ist


----------



## gruen (20. August 2005)

Wenn der Berg nicht zum Propheten kommt, dann muss halt der Prophet zum Berg gehen...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2005)

gruen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Berg nicht zum Propheten kommt, dann muss halt der Prophet zum Berg gehen...


GOIL, der Spruch gefällt mir. Ich glaub den baue ich in meine Sig ein  

Erdi01, der jetzt werkeln geht


----------



## gruen (20. August 2005)

so, und jetzt denke ich mal ganz angestrengt über eine Tour nach, falls es 
nämlich morgen doch nicht regnet...
Melde mich dann morgen früh nochmal.
Ciao


----------



## KillerN (20. August 2005)

Habe heute nur ne kleine runde gedreht und wollte unter anderem feststellen wie lange ich zum Bierhannes brauch, da ich morgen von dort aus mitgenommen werde, richtung Biebergemünd.

Eigentlich eine ganz normale Teer runde, doch da passiert es, was sich jeder als ziemlich unangenehm vorstellt. 

Ich war auf dem rückweg und auf dem engen weg entlang der Straßenbahn richtung Brücke über den Main, da bemerkte ich wie mehrere Jugendliche mit viel Abstand mir entgegenkamen. Ich fuhr möglichst weit rechts, damit sie an mir vorbei kamen. Der erste hats ja auch geschafft, aber der nächste, fuddelte irgendwo an seinem ***wanz rum und guckte net nach vorne, ich bremste ab und als ich merkte er wirds net raffen rief ich laut: achtung, pass auf. Da war es zu spät. Das Oma Fahrrad von diesem Schwachkopf bremste net und er lenkte nicht weg von mir. KRAX machte es, ich dachte ich kotze !

Eigentlich dachte ich mir, als er breit grinste, mir egal was jetzt passiert ist, jetzt gibts kloppe. 
Das dumme war, da kamen nochn paar andere Asis, hmm dachte ich mir und fuhr ihn nur bissle an, ob er schonmal Fahrrad gefahren sei und ob er Augen im Kopf habe. Brachte aber nix, er sah das alles als lapalie an, und weg war er.

Ich guckte kurz aufs Bike und sah erstmal keine kratzer oder defekte, aber mein Finger war gequetscht. Ich fuhr erstmal zu nem bekannten kühlte den (inzwischen so dick wie mein Daumen). Dann stellte ich fest: Schrammen am Gabel gehäuse (keine kratzer), aber auf jedenfall sichtbar. Ausserdem fehlt vom Schnellspanner die Kappe die man festhält während man aufdreht.

 Kotzt mich ziemlich an, hätte ja echt net sein müssen !   

**Wer Rechtschreibfehler bemerkt hat, gibt mir seine Schnellspanner "Kappe" **


----------



## Google (21. August 2005)

pralle99 schrieb:
			
		

> Ei Guude
> 
> Also ich mache mich gerade fertig für meine Standard-Tour. Fahre in Bieber los, durch den Wald nach Lämmertown, weiter über Steinheim (wo ich so gegen 16 Uhr am Druckhaus/Shooters vorbeifahre um evtl. Mitfahrer einzusammeln). Dann Main entlang bis Schleuse usw.....
> Ziel ist die Rückersbacher bis zum Friedhof, dann entweder weiter hoch zum Hahnenkamm oder über die Abfahrt Wasserwerk wieder Richtung Heimat.
> ...


@pralle, [email protected] Gestern wärs bei mir nix mehr  geworden. Bin erst um 17:00 Uhr mit allen Erledigungen fertig geworden und dann hat ich auch keine Lust mehr. Heute übrigens auch nicht  

@[email protected] Wenn Dein Finger so geschwollen ist würd ich lieber mal checken lassn ober nicht angebrochen ist. Kriegst dann vielleicht einen süßen Gips   Es nutzt nix sich darüber aufzuregen. Mit der Unachtsamkeit, - von mir aus auch Dummheit/Gleichgültigkeit, etc - der anderen müssen wir immer rechnen.

Noch zu meiner Person: Ab Morsche wird diätet. Mal schauen was die Waage morgen so aufzeigt, ich schätze so 5 - 6 Kg muß ich schon runterhungern um die 80 wieder zu sehen. Bis 22.09.05 will ich zumindest schon mal 4 Kg abgenommen haben. Da fahr ich nämlich für 2 Wochen in die Türkei und will am Strand und beim Beachvollyball ne gute Figur abgeben  

Und tschüssss


----------



## KillerN (21. August 2005)

Heute war in Biebergemünd Streckenbesichtigung. Gefahren wurde in 3 Klassen, ich habe mal die 2 Leistungsgruppe gewählt.

Gefahren sind wir sie in ca. 3:50:00min. Im Wettkampf sollte man 10-15 min schneller ankommen.  Die Strecke ist nicht einfach von den Höhenmetern, welche sich auf teils sehr lange und auch ein extrem steiles Stück verteilt.

Der absolute Hammer, wie ich fand, war ein Teilstück, welches nicht nur ewig lang war, sondern auch noch eine stätige Steigung von 28-29% hatte. Man stelle sich die letzten meter kurz vorm Feldberg vor. Nur das ganze erstreckt sich auf einen KM (oder zwei ?).

Ein fehler wäre, die Strecke nach der Halbzeit als leicht einzuschätzten und mit seiner Kraft etwas fahrlässiger umzugehen. Das wesentlich schwerere Stück ist nämlich der 2te Abschnitt. 

Die Abfahrten sind nicht so schwer, allerdings bei Feuchtigkeit, wird es sicher zu stürzen kommen, da es viele (teils verdeckte) Wurzeln, dicke quacker Steine aber auch schlecht zu fahrene (bei nässe) Wiesenabfahrten gibt, die man nicht unterschätzen sollte.

Na ja, 3 Rettungswagen und 2 Notärzte stehen ja bereit. Sind übrigends echt nette Leute, die Organsisatoren...

Wer fährt denn nun ganz sicher mit


----------



## Google (22. August 2005)

Öhemm.....87,7 Kg hat die Waage angezeigt ( Hab gestern die Völlerei nochmals genossen  ) Ab heut gehts los  Wie immer langweile ich Euch jeweils Montags mit meinen Diäterfolgen  

Und das wars auch schon....


----------



## Sakir (22. August 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt denn nun ganz sicher mit


ich hatte vor, mit zu kommen !
aber nur zum schauen und Fotos machen   

Michael


----------



## Ippie (22. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Öhemm.....87,7 Kg hat die Waage angezeigt ( Hab gestern die Völlerei nochmals genossen  ) Ab heut gehts los  Wie immer langweile ich Euch jeweils Montags mit meinen Diäterfolgen
> 
> Und das wars auch schon....



Morsch 'n zusammen,

Google,

willst Du mich gewichtsmäßig noch einholen? Ich werde ab Ende September auch mal die letzten 9 Kilo zur 80 Kilo-Marke in Angriff nehmen. Vorher will ich noch die Spessart-Challenge hinter mich bringen. Und da ist vorher nichts mit Gewichtsreduzierung. 
Dir viel Erfolg beim diäten. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (22. August 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt denn nun ganz sicher mit



Ich habe es verpasst rechtzeitig das Geld zu überweisen, und 10 Euro Nachmeldegebühr ist mir doch zu happig


----------



## KillerN (22. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte vor, mit zu kommen !
> aber nur zum schauen und Fotos machen
> 
> Michael



Cool ! 

Zu den Zuschauern weiss ich folgendes: Die Orgas, wollen an interresante Punkte Zuschauer hinschaffen, leider weiss ich nicht ganz wo. Interresante Punkte wären, der lange wüälende Anstieg, die 1. Verpfelgungsstelle (da kommt man 2x vorbei). Aber ich denke es wird noch viele andere gute Stellen geben. 

Also bin ich jetzt der einzigste der das TruH Ehre verteidigt *g*

Wobei mit gerade einfällt, hatte der Mafels nicht vor zu starten ?


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. August 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Cool !
> 
> Zu den Zuschauern weiss ich folgendes: Die Orgas, wollen an interresante Punkte Zuschauer hinschaffen, leider weiss ich nicht ganz wo. Interresante Punkte wären, der lange wüälende Anstieg, die 1. Verpfelgungsstelle (da kommt man 2x vorbei). Aber ich denke es wird noch viele andere gute Stellen geben.
> 
> ...


 
Letztes Jahr waren an den Strassen Schilder angebracht die zu den einzelnen Stellen führten, was bestimmt wieder ist ist der Bier und Würstschen Stand in Glashütte! Denke es gibt auch noch was auf der HP bzw. in der Zeitung zulesen zu dem Rennen!

Ciao


----------



## mafels (23. August 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Cool !
> 
> Zu den Zuschauern weiss ich folgendes: Die Orgas, wollen an interresante Punkte Zuschauer hinschaffen, leider weiss ich nicht ganz wo. Interresante Punkte wären, der lange wüälende Anstieg, die 1. Verpfelgungsstelle (da kommt man 2x vorbei). Aber ich denke es wird noch viele andere gute Stellen geben.
> 
> ...








Hallo Killer N,

ich bin beim Rennen nicht dabei, muss meine Tochter aus dem Urlaub abholen.
Grüße Mario


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2005)

Was geschieht die Woche noch  Donnerstag Nightride  mit/ohne Einkehr  

Was geschieht am WE  Odwx MTB oder RR oder was gemütliches mit oder ohne Einkehr  

Feedback  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (23. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was geschieht die Woche noch  ...
> 
> Erdi01


ich mach am donnerstag da mit...mal so langsam wieder die bierhannesrunden aufleben lassen   höchstwahrscheinlich ohne einkehr.

w.e. weiss ich noch net.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach am donnerstag da mit...mal so langsam wieder die bierhannesrunden aufleben lassen   höchstwahrscheinlich ohne einkehr.
> 
> w.e. weiss ich noch net.


für mich zeitlich inakzeptabel ... weitere Vorschläge  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (24. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was geschieht am WE  Odwx MTB oder RR oder was gemütliches mit oder ohne Einkehr


Wollt ich auch grade fragen. Was geht am WE ? Google hat auch Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour   Ich kann allerdings nur Samstags  Ich würd mich für gemütlich und (relativ) lang aussprechen. 

@[email protected] Ab Zeitumstellung werd ich die Bierhannestour auch wieder des öfteren in Anspruch nehmen  Bin am überlegen, ob ich die Barbarossatour auch wieder anbieten soll und ob dafür überhaupt noch Interesse besteht.


----------



## Ippie (24. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt ich auch grade fragen. Was geht am WE ? Google hat auch Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour   Ich kann allerdings nur Samstags  Ich würd mich für gemütlich und (relativ) lang aussprechen.
> 
> @[email protected] Ab Zeitumstellung werd ich die Bierhannestour auch wieder des öfteren in Anspruch nehmen  Bin am überlegen, ob ich die Barbarossatour auch wieder anbieten soll und ob dafür überhaupt noch Interesse besteht.


Morsch 'n zusammen,

wenn es Herbst wird bin ich auch bei einer erweiterten Barbarossa-Feierabend-Runde dabei. 

Bierhannes wird im Herbst auch wieder aktuell.

Zur Zeit laufe ich mehr und ich bin die Woche das erste mal 10 km im Rennmodus gelaufen. Ich sag nur: Muskelkater. Zwar nicht so schlimm, aber 2 Tage hintereinander bei der Spessart-Challenge wird schon hart. Zum Biken ist das Wetter ja zum  :kotz:  oder  
Jedes mal wenn ich losfahre, läßt der Schauer nicht lange auf sich warten.  

@[email protected] DPD wird bei Dir heute morgen kommen. Die Akkus mußt Du noch laden. Hab ich verschwitzt!

Am WE habe ich nur am Sonntag Zeit, aber ich schaue eh erst auf's Wetter

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (24. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am überlegen, ob ich die Barbarossatour auch wieder anbieten soll und ob dafür überhaupt noch Interesse besteht.


 
Bin auch dabei wenn es mir Zeitlich passt


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bin am überlegen, ob ich die Barbarossatour auch wieder anbieten soll und ob dafür überhaupt noch Interesse besteht.


   interesse besteht, egal ob mit oder ohne glühwein


----------



## Andreas (24. August 2005)

Am Donnerstag soll es ja regnen, da macht ein Night Ride keinen Spass. Am WE kann ich nur Sonntag.


----------



## yakko (24. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was geschieht die Woche noch  Donnerstag Nightride  mit/ohne Einkehr
> 
> Was geschieht am WE  Odwx MTB oder RR oder was gemütliches mit oder ohne Einkehr
> 
> ...



Ich habe bis Montag meine Eltern auf dem Hals   

Somit werde ich gar nicht zum Biken kommen.


----------



## Sakir (24. August 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] DPD wird bei Dir heute morgen kommen. Die Akkus mußt Du noch laden. Hab ich verschwitzt!


eben angekommen !
werde die Daten mal speichern, man weiss nie ob man sie nicht nochmal brauch   

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. August 2005)

*Streckenhighlights für Zuschauer>>Zuschauerpunkte*



Die Zuschauerpunkte sind jeweils von einem markanten Punkt aus (z. B. Ortsmitte) ausgeschildert.







*1. Start in Roßbach

Die Startaufstellung erfolgt am DGH Roßbach, wo um 9:00 Uhr auch der Startschuss fällt. Am Start- und Zielbereich in Roßbach und entlang der Hauptstraße und Brunnenstraße in Roßbach kann man den gesamten Pulk von einigen Hundert Bikern bestaunen. Nachdem der Startschuß in Roßbach fällt, werden bereits die ersten Positionierungskämpfe ausgetragen.

**2. Wasserversorgung Roßbach und Rosengärtchen*

*Ab ca. 9:20 Uhr kommen die Sportler vom Hohen Rain durch einen abschüssigen Hohlweg, der an der Roßbacher Wasserversorgung endet. Das Rosengärtchen ist ebenso ein Streckenabschnitt, wo man das technische Geschick und den Mut der Fahrer bewundern kann.



**3. Wiese oberhalb Roßbacher Friedhof*

*An dem Anstieg oberhalb des Friedhofes hat der Zuschauer ab ca. 9:20 Uhr einen sehr guten Überblick auf die Fahrer/innen. Angefangen von der Wasserversorgung, Rosengärtchen bis hin zum Katzenberg, wo die Fahrer wieder im Wald verschwinden.



**4. Forsthaus Lützel
*

*
Ab ca. 9:40 Uhr streifen die Spitzenfahrer das Dorf Lützel am Forsthaus und begeben sich danach in Richtung Hufeisen. Dieser Zuschauerpunkt kann direkt mit dem PKW erreicht werden.


**5. Hufeisen*

*Das "Hufeisen" passieren die Fahrer/innen gleich zweimal, zuerst um ca. 9:50 Uhr und gut 10 Minuten später noch einmal. Hier befindet sich auch der erste Verpflegungspunkt der Strecke für die Teilnehmer.
Dieser Punkt ist gut zu erreichen mit dem PKW, zudem befindet sich ganz in der Nähe auch das Hotel "Hufeisenhof".

6. Sportplatz Eidengesäß 

Am Sportplatz Eidengesäß kommen die Biker von einem steilen Trail aus dem Wald und fahren dann Richtung Sportplatz Geislitz. 




**7. Sportplatz Geislitz*

*Am Sportplatz Geislitz biegen die Fahrer links ab und müssen einen steilen Aufstieg Richtung Hufeisen absolvieren. Hier brauchen die Sportler Euren Applaus.



8. Huckelheim (Hohenfiebig)

Die Hohenfiebig Hohl ist sicher einen Spaziergang wert. Ab ca. 10:15 Uhr passieren die Biker den "Slalomtrail" oberhalb von Huckelheim.  




9. Huckelheim (Azborn)

Auch der Azborn ist per pedes von Huckelheim leicht zu erreichen. Ab ca. 10:20 Uhr erreichen die Sportler/innen Ihre absolute Herausforderung. Alle Fahrer, die den Azborn hochfahren ohne abzusteigen, nehmen an einer gesonderten Verlosung teil. Der Name Azborn wird sich in das Gehirn der Sportler einbrennen. Wer wirkliche Qualen sehen will, sollte sich am oberen Teil des Azbornes postieren und die Athleten kräftig anfeuern. Der Azborn ist auch von der Birkenhainer Straße am Menschenkopf zu erreichen.


10. Mordgraben

Oberhalb der Heiligkreuzkapelle zwischen Kleinkahl und Oberwestern endet der Mordgraben, eine Kerzengerade und sehr steile Abfahrt. Die Sportler passieren ab ca. 10:30 Uhr diese Passage.


11. Glashütte

Der Glashüttenanstieg wird mit seinen ca. 18 % Steigung noch einmal alles von den Fahrern abverlangen. Die Spitzenfahrer erreichen diesen Punkt um ca. 10:45 Uhr. 

An diesem Zuschauerpunkt geht der Punk ab. Die Kellerfreunde Kleinkahl organisieren hier den ganzen Tag Party.


 

12. Bieber Bahnhofstraße

Oberhalb der Bieberer Bahnhofstraße kann man das technische Geschick der Fahrer bewundern. Hier wird man die ersten Fahrer/innen gegen 11:00 Uhr zu sehen bekommen. Ein kleiner Spaziergang Richtung Kreuzwege lohnt sich. Von der Bahnhofsstraße sind es nur noch 3 Kilometer zum Ziel für die meisten. Für einen Teil der Fahrer gehts danach auf die zweite Runde.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2005)

nun, morgen soll das Wetter ja wirklich nicht so dolle werden, dafür sieht es fürs WE (noch) annehmbar aus ... ich trau dem Miese-Petrus nich übern weg  

Werd mich jetzt auf mein Renner schwingen und ne Runde drehen. Am WE bin ich für alles und jeden Tag zu haben.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (24. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> *Streckenhighlights für Zuschauer>>Zuschauerpunkte*


Ahoi

ich muss mal schauen wo ich euch dann am besten erwische !
es iat auch immer das Proble, in der richtigen Zeit zu den einzelnen Punkten kommen ! ! !
wo lohnt es sich denn besonders zu stehen ???
ausser Start/Ziel Bereich

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> ich muss mal schauen wo ich euch dann am besten erwische !
> es iat auch immer das Proble, in der richtigen Zeit zu den einzelnen Punkten kommen ! ! !
> ...


 
Würde dir 11 Glashütte empfehlen! Dort ist für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt  

Das Problem ist das es auf der anderen Seite de Berges liegt, du mußt dan aussen rum fahren!

Ich fliege übrigens am frühen Sonntag morgen nach Antalya / Side mit Fahrrad  Sonne Wärme tolle Landschaft <- hoffe ich!  

Lars mein Kollege ist in Biebergrund mit dabei also auch auf das Bike Activ Trikot achten, sollte das einzige sein bei dem Rennen  nach dem es letztes Jahr knapp 10 mal da war.

Ciao


----------



## Google (26. August 2005)

Moin allerseits,

da hat man mal wenig Zeit was zu posten, freut sich dass andere Interesse an einer gemeinsamen WE-Tour anmelden, aber keiner ergreift mal die Initiative und schlägt mal was vor  

Ich biete an: Am Samstag gegen 10:00/10:30 Uhr eine Miltenbergtour oder ne Tour zum Kinzigsee oder auch mal wieder Vulkanradweg. Mit Kaffeepause zur Mitte der Tour.

JEMAND INTERESSE ????

Ich möcht halt eher was Ebenes  fahren, weil ich schon merke, das ich derzeit diäte...Aber wenn jemand am Samstag was ähnliches mit dem RR vorschlägt wäre ich auch dabei.  

ALSO, WAS IS JETZT


----------



## Fusion-Biker (26. August 2005)

@google - in aschebersch ist stadtfest


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich biete an: Am Samstag gegen 10:00/10:30 Uhr eine Miltenbergtour oder ne Tour zum Kinzigsee oder auch mal wieder Vulkanradweg. Mit Kaffeepause zur Mitte der Tour.
> 
> JEMAND INTERESSE ????


Ja.

dann schlage ich mal was gegen Westen vor ... Kühkopf ... ab/bis Dtz. ca. 100 KM und ein paar HM. Einkehr nach 3/4 des Weges im Kalkofen möglich. Per MTB über Forst- und Wirtschaftswege. Auch per Renner möglich. In etwas gleich lang. Für den Renner müßte ich allerdings noch das Overlay überarbeiten, wäre aber kein Problem müßte es nur heute abend noch wissen.

Mehr als die Hundert mag ich Samstag nicht machen, da ich Sonntag mit Andreas wohl Richtung Auerbacher Schloß im ODW unterwegs sein werde. 

Erdi01


----------



## Google (26. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.
> 
> dann schlage ich mal was gegen Westen vor ... Kühkopf ... ab/bis Dtz. ca. 100 KM und ein paar HM. Einkehr nach 3/4 des Weges im Kalkofen möglich. Per MTB über Forst- und Wirtschaftswege. Auch per Renner möglich. In etwas gleich lang. Für den Renner müßte ich allerdings noch das Overlay überarbeiten, wäre aber kein Problem müßte es nur heute abend noch wissen.
> 
> ...


 Ok. Einverstanden   Ob mit dem Renner oder Mtb überlasse ich Dir. Ich bin da völlig flexibel    Ist es Ok für Dich wenn wir ab Dietzenbach Toom um 10:30 Uhr starten ?

@[email protected] Guude..Wer bisten ? Wo kommsten her


----------



## Sakir (26. August 2005)

für alle die am Wochenende nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen .....
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bundesäppelwoifest  

Am letzten Augustwochenende huldigt Steinheim dem hessischen Nationalgetränk, dem Apfelwein.

Steinheim, gelegen am Ausgangspunkt der Hessischen Apfelweinstraße, begeht dann das "Bundesäppelwoifest".

Höhepunkt ist die feierliche Krönung der Bundesäppelwoikönigin und des Bundesäppelwoikönigs als Auftakt ihrer jeweils einjährigen Regentschaft.*


----------



## Google (26. August 2005)

@[email protected] Vielleicht sind wir Morgenabend gegen 18:30/19:00 Uhr für 1-2 Stunden da (Könnte natürlich auch später noch heim laufen  ) Seid Ihr auch da ?


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Einverstanden   Ob mit dem Renner oder Mtb überlasse ich Dir. Ich bin da völlig flexibel    Ist es Ok für Dich wenn wir ab Dietzenbach Toom um 10:30 Uhr starten ?


10:30 Toom Parlplatz ist OK. Dann sage ich mal Renner und werd mir die Top50 zu gemühte führen. Prophet ist für mich dann Sonntag angesagt  

@[email protected] wäre ich morgen abend nicht schon beim Nachbarn würd ichs mir glatt überlegen. 

Was machen eigentlich die Knochen, gieb mal wieder Zwischenbericht  

Bis morsche ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 10:30 Toom Parlplatz ist OK. Dann sage ich mal Renner und werd mir die Top50 zu gemühte führen. Prophet ist für mich dann Sonntag angesagt
> 
> @[email protected] wäre ich morgen abend nicht schon beim Nachbarn würd ichs mir glatt überlegen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrenalino (27. August 2005)

Morsche zusamme!

Aaaaaaalso.......ich hab ja im Forum ja schon meine Anfrage bezgl.nem Spessart-Cross gepostet, hab auch schon einige gute Vorschläge, aber Barracuda_de hat mir geschrieben daß es hier bei euch im Thread genügend Leute mit viel Spessart-"Erfahrungen" gibt!

Nun denn.

Geplant ist: ein Mini-Spessart-Cross über -leider nur- 2,5 Tage, starten würden wir gerne hier in Maintal, Hanau ist ja eh gleich um die Ecke. Birkenhainer Straße, Eselsweg, alles schön und gut, aber wie am besten verbinden daß ne schöne Tour rauskommt bei der man sich aber nicht kaputt fährt, soll ja auch nen bissi "Erholung" sein  

Also, wenn ihr Vorschläge habt, her damit....einzelne Tagestouren die sich verbinden lassen oder was auch immer.......Thanx jetzt schon!  

Zu meiner Person: heiße Michael, bin 35 Jahre alt, wohne in Maintal Bischem, bin selbstständig ( Friseurgeschäft ), bike seit `97.....

Ach ja.....wenn jemand von euch beim Biebergrund mitfährt.....wenn ihr nen Typ mit nem blauen Cannondale seht der bergab alles aufhält......nicht schimpfen bitte.......


----------



## Fast Speed (27. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Geplant ist: ein Mini-Spessart-Cross über -leider nur- 2,5 Tage, starten würden wir gerne hier in Maintal, Hanau ist ja eh gleich um die Ecke. Birkenhainer Straße, Eselsweg, alles schön und gut, aber wie am besten verbinden daß ne schöne Tour rauskommt bei der man sich aber nicht kaputt fährt, soll ja auch nen bissi "Erholung" sein


Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung die Jungens von den Spessart-Bikern empfehlen. Die haben ein beballtes know-how. Uns haben sie auf jeden Fall supi   geholfen für ein langes Bike-WE. Kontakt läuft über Forum


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde meinem Heimatthread mal für 2 Wochen verlassen    Um in der Türkei mein Glück mit dem Wetter zu versuchen   
Ab morgen werde ich Side und mit dem MTB das Hinterland unsicher machen  
Denke das ist besser als ein Alpencross hier   tschuldige Manni   Hoffe du hattest immer genug Grip unter den Stollen.

Allen Startern in Biebergrund viel Erfolg und keine Stürtze, allen Zuschauern viel Spass und gute Bilder <- will auch welche sehen, Lars mach sie Platt  

Dem ganzen Rest super schöne trockene Touren im Taunus, Spessart und Odenwald. Das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut dafür aus.

Also bis in 2 Wochen     

Ciiaaaoooo


----------



## Andreas (27. August 2005)

Hi,

ich fahre am Sonntag mit Erdi zum Auerbacher Schloß. 
Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust mitzufahren.

Guckt ihr hier: LMB


----------



## Sakir (28. August 2005)

Ahoi

aktuelle News vom 2. Biebergrund Marathon, natürlich auf meiner Page


----------



## Adrenalino (28. August 2005)

Huhu!

Möchte mich auf diesem Weg nochmal bei Barracuda_de und Fast Speed bedanken für die Tipps bezgl. unseres Spessart-Cross  . Bin schon am basteln!
Falls ihr anderen hier noch Vorschläge für mich habt, her damit.......  

Wer war denn alles beim Biebergrund?
Wie lief es für euch?
Für mich: geile Strecke,geiles Wetter, geile Orga, geile Verpflegung, geile Zuschauer und ne super Zeit! 3:23 undsoundsoviel ( hab zweimal ein paar Minuten gehalten weil mein Teamkollege heute das Defektpech gepachtet hatte).......Platzierung schaunmerma!


----------



## KillerN (28. August 2005)

So, auch ich bin wieder Zuhause (thx @ Spanier) und berichte euch mal von den Qualen des 28.8 in Biebergemünd   

Erstmal super das auch Sakir samt Frau da war und Fotos gemacht haben   

Nun zum Rennen:

Gestartet wurde recht schnell, nach einer kurzen Neutralisation. Das Feld hat sich meiner Meinung nach recht schnell geteilt, ich musste mich beeilen das , ich den Anhschluss nicht verpasste um ins schnellere Feld zu gelangen. Es war ein allgemein schneller Anfang, was sich aber später für so manch andere rächen sollte. 
Das erste drittel fuhr ich meißt in einem kleinen Pulk von Fahrern die sich von Pulk zu Pulk arbeiteten. Das Tempo verlor almählich als es zum Anstieg richtung verpflegung ging, hier konnte man weit vorraus blicken und sehen, wie sich alle allein abmühten. Dieser Anstieg war nicht zu unterschätzen, da er recht lang war und 2/3 hübsche Kurven hatte.
An der Verplegung angekommen ließ ich mir eine frische Trinkflasche reichen, alles andere hatte ich noch genügend bei mir. Nach einem erholsamen Stück und einer Trail Abfahrt ging es richtung Azborn weiter. Ich bereitete mich mit einem Power Gel darauf vor, musste dem Berg aber nach der hälfte tribut zollen und im schnellen Laufschritt hoch rennen. Es tat schon echt weh, die 29 % Steigung sind echt der Hammer...

Immer wieder holte ich mal einen Fahrer auf und konnte zu kleinen Gruppen aufschließen, die ich öfters auf flachen Stücken etwas abhngen konnte. 
Am vorletzten Anstieg habe ich dann auch den Sakir gesehen. Es hat irgendwie etwas motiviert, was sich aber nach der ersten kurve wieder verflüchtigt hat, da es jetzt wieder steil berghoch ging, ich habe schon dauernt drann gedacht ob ich nicht absteigen soll, habe das gelassen, als ich merkte das auch die anderen richtig zu kämpfen hatten und ich trotz sehr sehr langsamer geschwindigkeit, stück für stük näher kam.

Der letzte Berg, hatte zugleich auch den längsten Anstieg, einfach krass...
Ich bin mit volldampf in den Berg rein gefahren und habe erstmal im Wiegetritt höhere Gänge getreten, irgendwann schloss ich dann zu jemanden auf, der aber einfach zu kaputt war, daher sagte ich ihm das dies der letzte Anstieg war (was ihn wirklich erfreute   ) und zog langsam aber sicher weiter.

Ich erreichte dann noch einen Fahrer aus meienr Wertung, aber konnte den Anschluss auf der langen Trail Abfahrt einfach nicht halten, bzw. auf den letzten 2Km wieder aufschließen (am Anstieg hat er sich dauernt nach mir umgedreht, ich hatte ihn auch erreicht, allerdings hat ihn die lange Abfahrt gerettet   ) 

Na Egal, mit Gesammtrang: 55
und U23 Rang: 6 (wobei ich der jüngste U23er war, da ich erst seit kurzem 19 bin) 

Finish Zeit: 3:04:23 Stunden    

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2005)

Nun, dann gebe ich auch mal WE-Bericht ab. Das war "Hartes Programm" freu mich jetzt schon auf den Wellnessbereich morgen im Atlantis. Werd das schwimmen wohl sausen lassen und mich gleich in die Blubber-Blasen legen  

Gestern mit Google ab/bis Dtz mit dem Renner zum Kühkopf und runter bis Gernsheim am Rhein. Dort Cappu-Pause und wieder zurück. Waren 115 KM bei guten 300 HM. Wo kamen die denn her. Muss wohl um den Großen Woog/Rosenhöhe in DA gewesen sein. Das hess. Ried ist jedenfalls wie gebügelt  Es war ne schöne schnelle Tour bei herlichem Wetter  

Und dann heute ... hab mich mehr als einmal gefragt was ich hier eigentlich mache  Mit Andreas im ODW unterwegs gewesen. Wir sind ab/bis Dtz bzw. Ober Roden gefahren. 
Wir sind gefahren über Lichtenberg, Neunkirchen, über die Neunkirchner Höhe gegen Westen zum Fürstenlager und runter nach Auerbach. Dort haben wir gegessen. Natürlich lecker Nudeln. Auf dem Weg dorthin sind wir in Reichenbach durch "Humppa Humppa Täääteräää" gestoppt worden. Da war Kirmes-Umzug. Wie Fasching, sowas gibts nur im ODW  @[email protected] will Bilder sehen, nicht nur die   Von Auerbach gings hoch zum Auerbacher Schloß und natürlich auch rein und ruff uff de Turm. Was für ne Aussicht  Vom Schloß gings rüber und rauf auf den Melli und den geniallen Trail vom letzen Mal wieder runter. Dann noch über die Neutscher Höhe, wie Binselberg auch mit Windkrafträder, nur steiler, dafür genialle Ausblicke. Naja und schließlich wie wir gekommen sind über die ganzen Hubbel um Ober Ramstadt wieder heim.
Unterwegs hätt ich mich hin und wieder in die Ecke schmeissen können aber jetzt bin ich nur happy Andreas geniale Tour hinter mir zu haben.
Ach ja, die "kleine" Nordrunde braucht sich hinter einem ausgewachsenen ODWX nicht zu verstecken. Mein Ciclo ist unbestechlich ... 121 KM 2031 HM  Was stand im LMB 95 KM 1600 HM  

Jetzt leg ich mich wieder auf die Couch  

Gutes Nächtle

Erdi01

P.S. Donnerstag solls Wetter bis lang genial werden. Wir haben schon Feierabendrunde mit Einkehr in Planung. Also vormerken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (28. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] will Bilder sehen, nicht nur die   Von Auerbach gings hoch zum Auerbacher Schloß und natürlich auch rein und ruff uff de Turm.



Ja, war ein klasse Tag und eine super Tour gewesen. Ein paar Bilder habe ich mal in meiner Galerie abgelegt.

Es sind dann doch etwas mehr Kilometer und Höhenmeter geworden. Das sind eben immer die Hügel dazwischen - die ohne Namen. Meine Beine haben sich auch schon fast wieder erholt.


----------



## eDw (29. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu!
> 
> Möchte mich auf diesem Weg nochmal bei Barracuda_de und Fast Speed bedanken für die Tipps bezgl. unseres Spessart-Cross  . Bin schon am basteln!
> Falls ihr anderen hier noch Vorschläge für mich habt, her damit.......



Hi Adrenalino,
Als Speessart-Aborigine kann ich Dir auch ein paar Tips geben:

1) Von Aschaffenburg nach Gemuenden auf dem Maintalhoeneweg (Blaues M auf weissem Grund, hast Du bestimmst schon gesehen). ca. 1,5-2 Tage. Super Trails und alles Markiert. Dann von Gemuenden zurueck auf der Birkenhainer. Alles in allem fast 5000 hm. Siehe Profil im Anhang.

2) Schau mal auf der Seite von der Mountain-Bike
Artikel aus Heft: 11/04 Ideales Bike-Wochenende im goldenen Herbst: die Grenztour zwischen Bayern und Hessen (GPS-Download)

3)
Es gibt 1 DAV Huette im Spessart. Sylvan heist die Huette. Leider ohne Internetseite. Man kann da auch uebernachten, aber nur mit Voranmeldung. Die Huette liegt super in eienm Hochtal. Einem Paralelltal zum Hafenlohrtal.
Das ganze laesst sich mit dem ca. 70 km langen Johann Adam Hasenstab (Erzwilderer) Weg  verbinden.

Wenn Du sonst noch Fragen hast, schick mir ne PM.

Gruss
eDw
- Mitleser -


----------



## Google (29. August 2005)

Guten Morgen 

das vergangene WE war ja für viele von uns mal wieder ein sehr ereignisreiches und teilweise auch erfolgreiches Wochenende  

@[email protected] *Verneig* vor Deiner tollen Leistung    Im Nachbarthread macht man Dich schon zum "Afterworker"  Da scheint auch Dein TruH-Trikot nix zu nutzen was Du getragen hast   

Ich hoff, dass wir das kommende WE noch so nen Bombenwetter haben und einige von uns was schönes zusammen reissen  Hat schon jemand ne Idee ? Diesmal kann ich persönlich nur am Sonntag.

Ach so...Mein Diätbericht: - 2,4 Kg, aktuelles Gewicht: 85,3

Und tschüss


----------



## Sakir (29. August 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> für eine woche in den Alpen unterwegs bin.


das sind schon 10 tage... wo bleibt er denn ???
hat noch niemand etwas gehört ???

@Erdi01: wenn ihr wisst, wo ihr einkeehren wollt gib mal Info, eventuell komm ich dann mit dem brummbrumm auch dorthin   

Michael


----------



## Onzilla (29. August 2005)

Hallo Erdie, mit Deinen Worten:

"Ich habe mich auch gefragt, was ich hier mache"

Hallo Sakir,

da gibts noch einen Bekannten, der in Rossbach dabei war, aber nicht auf Deiner HP steht, nämlich mich.

Zeit nach 60km: 3:24.


Allerdings habe ich dann nicht angehalten, sondern bin durchs Zelt durchgefahren und die ganze Strecke nochmal!?!

Hab´ich sie noch alle?

Allein mit 30 Leuten auf der 120km-Strecke?
Das war mein erster Versuch eines "richtigen" Marathons also der zweifachen Strecke. Mit dem allergrössten Respekt habe ich die Strecke sehr langsam angegangen. Auf der zweiten Runde haben wir keinen einzigen anderen Fahrer vor- oder hinter uns gesehen.
Ich fand die Anstiege (ausser Atzborn) prima, da konnte ich immer aufholen. Aber wenn es geradeaus ging, dann meist nur wurzelig. Und je steiler die Abfahrt, desto wurzeliger, versteinter der Trail. Also die Abfahrten haben mir jedesmal sehr die Kraft aus den Beinen gesaugt. Ich fands um einiges schlimmer als Frammersbach. 

Mein Mitfahrer ist dann ab km 80 immer stärker eingebrochen, sodass ich ihn moralisch unterstützend auch weiter bis zum Ziel begleitet habe. Deshalb sind wir mit 7:35 LETZTER geworden, auch mal interessant. Aber geschafft!

Wäre ich eine Viertelstunde schneller gefahren, hätte ich gerade einen Platz gutgemacht. Und 25 min. schneller 3 Plätze. Die ersten 10 haben als Zwischenzeit in etwa die gleichen Zeiten wie die ersten 10 Finisher der 60km, wahnsinn. 
Moralisch tut es besser, nur die kleine Runde zu Fahren.

Übrigens habe ich jetzt mein geschenkt/geliehen bekommenes Rennrad gegen ein "moderneres" RR mit immerhin nun besserer 7-fach Schaltung tauschen können. Auf winterpokalmässige Ausfahrten mit Euch freue ich mich schon....


Viele Grüsse


Peter


----------



## Fast Speed (29. August 2005)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Sylvan heist die Huette. Leider ohne Internetseite. Man kann da auch uebernachten.
> 
> Das ganze laesst sich mit dem ca. 70 km langen Johann Adam Hasenstab (Erzwilderer) Weg  verbinden.


www.forsthaus-sylvan.de

Der Hasenstabsweg ist zum Biken ziemlich langweilig  -  M-Weg ist streckenweise top - aber es gibt auch einige bescheidene Abschnitte. Besser sind gute ausgearbeitete Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (29. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das sind schon 10 tage... wo bleibt er denn ???
> hat noch niemand etwas gehört ???
> 
> @Erdi01: wenn ihr wisst, wo ihr einkeehren wollt gib mal Info, eventuell komm ich dann mit dem brummbrumm auch dorthin
> ...



Hallo @ all  

ich bin wieder im Land, heute Nacht nach Hause gekommen.

kleiner Bericht: Alpencross Oberstdorf-Riva vom 20.08.  28.08.2005

nachdem wir die ersten beiden Tage im Regen gefahren sind, und am Montag
22.08.05 nachmittags auf der Heidelberger Hütte 2260m eingekehrt sind,
fing es richtig an zu schütten!  

Als es am Dienstag morgen immer noch wie aus Eimern goss und die Brücke
vor der Hütte unter Wasser stand, ahnten wir schon schlimmes. 

Als uns dann noch der Hüttenwirt an der weiterfahrt über den Fimberpass
abriet, blieben wir noch eine nacht auf der Hütte, bis sich das Wetter beruhigt hatte!

Mittwochs morgens starteten wir, bei schönem Wetter Richtung Fimberpass 2603m, den wir nach 1,5h überquerten.

Auf dem Abstieg/Abfahrt ins Engadin kamen wir jedoch nicht weit!  
die Wege und Brücken waren von Gerölllawinen und Muren zerstört!  
Es folgte ein zermürbender Abstieg bis Zuort, durch Schlammlawinen
und reißende Gebigsbäche.

In den darauf folgenden Tagen hatten wir schönes wetter und holten den 
verloren gegangenen Tag nach und nach auf. 80km bei 2400hm waren
keine Seltenheit.

Meine Beine gingen von Tag zu Tag besser, und es folgten der Pass da Costinas, Pass Val Mora, Passo di Verva(im Nebel) Passo della Foppa
(Giro'd Italia), Passo del Tonale(Asphalt) und Madonna di Campiglio.
Aufstiege bis 1300hm waren keine Seltenheit.

Nachdem es am letzten Tag (Sonntag) morgen wieder regnete, schenkten wir uns den Gavardina 1900m und fuhren die Landstrasse über Tione nach Riva.

445km und fast 13500hm sind es dann doch geworden.

Gestern abend 18:30 holte uns das lago-shuttle.de in Torbole ab,
und gegen 23Uhr fuhren wir mit einem Leihwagen von München aus
nach Hause!

Es war ein einmaliges Erlebnis und 160 tolle Bilder sind dabei rausgekommen.  

Ein paar davon könnt Ihr bei meinen Fotos sehen.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoff, dass wir das kommende WE noch so nen Bombenwetter haben und einige von uns was schönes zusammen reissen  Hat schon jemand ne Idee ? Diesmal kann ich persönlich nur am Sonntag.
> 
> Ach so...Mein Diätbericht: - 2,4 Kg, aktuelles Gewicht: 85,3
> 
> Und tschüss


DAS wäre schon mal ne Überlegung wert. Grün fährt wohl dort. Ich überleg noch. Wer von uns Renn-Radlern hätte den noch Lust  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (30. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS wäre schon mal ne Überlegung wert. Grün fährt wohl dort. Ich überleg noch. Wer von uns Renn-Radlern hätte den noch Lust
> 
> Erdi01


Hmmm.......ich glaub ich will erst mal mit meiner Family frühstücken und dann los. Diesmal ist mir 9:00 Uhr als späteste Startzeit definitiv zu früh. 

Ich trete am Sonntag wohl erst gegen 10:00/10:30 Uhr ne Tour an und würd dann wieder eher was langes und lockeres fahren wollen...

@[email protected] Willkommen zurück. Da habt Ihr ja fast Abenteuer pur gehabt.


----------



## yakko (30. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS wäre schon mal ne Überlegung wert. Grün fährt wohl dort. Ich überleg noch. Wer von uns Renn-Radlern hätte den noch Lust
> 
> Erdi01



Wann gedenkst du denn zu starten?


----------



## Sakir (30. August 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> 445km und fast 13500hm sind es dann doch geworden.


schön das du wieder heil zurück bist, ich habe schon sonstwas gedacht, bei dem was die Medien aus der Gegend berichteten....  

die KM leistung sagt schon vieles...da hast du schon jedemenge HM für das Jahr in einem rutsch gemacht *ggg*
Hast du euch eine Streckenbeschreibung oder etc. ? würde mich mal interessieren...  

ich komme gerade von der Ärztin....
also meine Knochen wachsen langsam zusammen    die Bruchstelle ist noch nicht "fest" d.h. die Stelle darf ich noch nicht stark belasten.
ich lass mich noch 2 Wochen krankschreiben und dann werde ich langsam mit einer "eingliederung" in meiner Firma anfangen (leichte arbeiten wie Kaffee kochen)

als Anhang habe ich das erste Röntgenbild gehängt !


----------



## Adrenalino (30. August 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwochs morgens starteten wir, bei schönem Wetter Richtung Fimberpass 2603m, den wir nach 1,5h überquerten.
> 
> Auf dem Abstieg/Abfahrt ins Engadin kamen wir jedoch nicht weit!
> die Wege und Brücken waren von Gerölllawinen und Muren zerstört!
> ...



Wenn alle Brücken weg waren, wie um Himmels willen seid ihr dann an dieser Stelle ( guggst du Bild unten ) über den Fluß gekommen??? Die Brücke war schon bei unserem Alpen-X vor 4 Wochen arg ramponiert......Respekt, daß ihr euch da durchgeschlagen habt!  Wo habt ihr dann übernachtet? Gasthaus Zuort oder weiter unten?

@Fast Speed & eDw
Boah, goile Infos  Besonders das Gasthaus Sylvan hats mir angetan. Das ist doch mal was, ne Hüttenübernachtung im Spessart....werde euch wie angeboten mal kontaktieren wegen Routenverlauf!


----------



## lessiw33 (30. August 2005)

Hallo Sakir,

kurze Frage zu Deiner gelungenen Homepage: Bei welchem Provider bist Du angemeldet, wieviel Speicherplatz hast du zur Verfügung und was zahlst Du dafür? Bin auch am überlegen, meine (kostenlose HP mit 50 MB Speicherplatz) auf eine vernünftige Größe zu erweitern und bin auf der Suche nach einem Provider.

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## lessiw33 (30. August 2005)

Hallo nochmals,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Schrauber von Euch. Ich habe mir einen Werkzeugkoffer mit Kurbelabzieher, Kettenpeitsche etc. gekauft, da ich endlich mal was selber machen will. Seit ein paar Wochen knackt es aus Richtung Tretlager und ich habe schon Pedale getauscht, die Sattelstütze und der Vorbau ist es auch nicht, auch die Federelemente sind es nicht. Heute habe ich mich dann mal dran gemacht und erstmal mit einem 10er Inbus die beiden Schrauben gelöst. Im Internet hatte ich mir eine Anleitung gesucht und bin auch dementsprechend vorgegangen. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich Shimano Hollowtech Kurbeln habe, vielleicht spielt das ja auch eine Rolle. Also, den Abzieher von Hand in das Gewinde eingedreht, dann den innenliegenden Teil des Abziehers mit einem 16er Schlüssel im Uhrzeigersinn reingedreht. In meiner Anleitung steht: "Sollte es zu schwer gehen oder Geräusche machen, dann Stopp. Wenn das "innerere Teil des Abziehers" soweit reingedreht ist, dass es gegen den Abzieher stößt, kann ich ja nicht weiterdrehen. Als dann nichts mehr ging habe ich lieber aufgehört. Angeblich soll der innere Teil des Abziehers die "Kurbel vom Vierkant drücken", doch bei mir hat sich da nichts bewegt. (Ich weiß nicht, welchen Smiley ich an dieser Stelle jetzt einfügen sollte...). Es waren auch keine Unterlegscheiben mehr drin.
Wenn ich in das Innenleben reinschaue, dann sehe ich die Octalink Kerbungen. Gegen diese Kerbungen drückt ja praktisch der Abzieher.
Was habe ich nun falsch gemacht, da ich nicht mit brachialer Gewalt das Lager zerstören will, oder brauche ich für den/das Octalink womöglich anderes Werkzeug?
Auf alle Fälle bin ich erstmal wieder frustriert und für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Es grüßt Euch
Christof


----------



## SteelManni (30. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Willkommen zurück. Da habt Ihr ja fast Abenteuer pur gehabt.



@google
Also wenn das kein "Abenteuer" war, dann weis ich nicht was ein's
sein soll!?!  

@Adrinalino, auf Deinem Bild ist ja gar kein "Fluß" zu sehen?
Als wir dort hin kamen, war es ein reißender Gebirgsbach(Fluß).
Wir haben uns die Schuhe ausgezogen, die Hosen hochgekrempelt
und an einer eingermaßen "vermeintlich " guten Stelle durch.(2 mal)
Erst die Rucksäcke, dann die Bikes, wobei ich mein Floyd einmal 
beihnahe in den Fluten verloren hätte!
Beim nächsten mal weiß ich auch was ich noch mitnehme: ein Seil!
Wir haben an dem Tag noch den "Pass da Costinas" gemacht,
und abends ich Santa Maria übernachtet.

@barracuda, sei mir nicht bös, aber bei Temperaturen über 30°
im Taurusgebirge um Side rum zu biken, stell ich mir nicht
grad spannend vor.    Lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!
Ich sag nur Pannenfrei!

@ Sakir, PN folgt!

Gruß
Steelmanni


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2005)

@[email protected] da habe ich mir noch keinen Kopp drüber gemacht. Aber wird wohl eher frühes Autstehen. Start/Ziel ist in Biblis, da muß man auch erst noch hin (mit Auto  ) Grün will um 8 in Biblis starten ... hmmm

@[email protected] wir werden Donnertag Abend im Faselstall, Dreieichenhain an der Burg einkehren. Wird irgendwann zwischen 21 und 21:30 sein.

FASELSTALL
FAHRGASSE 63
63303  DREIEICH
DEUTSCHLAND

Tel. (06103) 85888

Würde mich freuen Dich/Euch dort zu sehen  

@[email protected] Hier ist der LMB zur eben angesprochenen Donnerstag Runde.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (30. August 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano Hollowtech Kurbeln habe, vielleicht spielt das ja auch eine Rolle.


da muss ich passen...... war vor meiner Zeit ))

@SteelManni: PN ist unterwegs   

@Erdi01: ich schau ob ich am Donnerstag Auto fahren kann und wenn es klappt dann komme ich, Marion ist da leider arbeiten...



			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur Pannenfrei!


    KONKRET


----------



## Rabbitbiker (30. August 2005)

äh hallo , 

ich wollte nur fragen, wann denn euer MTB Treff ist, 
vielleicht könnte ich mich anschliessen...
Bin sozusagen Einheimischer Taunide ( Taunus-Eingeborener )
aus Oberursel und kenne einige Trails ..

Fahrt Ihr auch Oberursel an ?

Gruss
Steffen
www.windsurf-shop.de/alpencross2002


----------



## Sakir (30. August 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir,
> 
> da gibts noch einen Bekannten, der in Rossbach dabei war, aber nicht auf Deiner HP steht, nämlich mich.
> 
> Zeit nach 60km: 3:24.


habe es geändert ))
wäre schön, dich bei kommenden Touren wieder dabei zu haben !


----------



## Google (31. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Grün will um 8 in Biblis starten ... hmmm


[email protected];[email protected] Echt früh ! Oderrrr ?? Wann wollt Ihr denn da aufstehen    :kotz: 

Lasst und doch was zusammen auf die Beine stellen. Vielleicht fährt grün dann auch bei uns mit. BlackTrek scheint wieder im Lande zu sein und vielleicht können wir mit Ihr die Hoherodskopftour machen ?

@[email protected] Hast Du am Sonntag Lust und Zeit ? 

@[email protected] Unser MtbTreff ist immer an verschiedenen Tagen in verschiedenen Regionen...eben alles um Hanau rum bis Malle  Mußt nur im Thread mitlesen was sich so ergibt, insbesondere an den WE's.

Wenn Du eher nur Taunus fährst, dann schau mal bei der   Konkurrenz   vorbei: Afterwork-Biken


----------



## lessiw33 (31. August 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmals,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage an die Schrauber von Euch. Ich habe mir einen Werkzeugkoffer mit Kurbelabzieher, Kettenpeitsche etc. gekauft, da ich endlich mal was selber machen will. Seit ein paar Wochen knackt es aus Richtung Tretlager und ich habe schon Pedale getauscht, die Sattelstütze und der Vorbau ist es auch nicht, auch die Federelemente sind es nicht. Heute habe ich mich dann mal dran gemacht und erstmal mit einem 10er Inbus die beiden Schrauben gelöst. Im Internet hatte ich mir eine Anleitung gesucht und bin auch dementsprechend vorgegangen. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich Shimano Hollowtech Kurbeln habe, vielleicht spielt das ja auch eine Rolle. Also, den Abzieher von Hand in das Gewinde eingedreht, dann den innenliegenden Teil des Abziehers mit einem 16er Schlüssel im Uhrzeigersinn reingedreht. In meiner Anleitung steht: "Sollte es zu schwer gehen oder Geräusche machen, dann Stopp. Wenn das "innerere Teil des Abziehers" soweit reingedreht ist, dass es gegen den Abzieher stößt, kann ich ja nicht weiterdrehen. Als dann nichts mehr ging habe ich lieber aufgehört. Angeblich soll der innere Teil des Abziehers die "Kurbel vom Vierkant drücken", doch bei mir hat sich da nichts bewegt. (Ich weiß nicht, welchen Smiley ich an dieser Stelle jetzt einfügen sollte...). Es waren auch keine Unterlegscheiben mehr drin.
> Wenn ich in das Innenleben reinschaue, dann sehe ich die Octalink Kerbungen. Gegen diese Kerbungen drückt ja praktisch der Abzieher.
> ...



Ich muss nochmal kurz nerven: Kann es sein, dass ich für mein Innenlager einen Adapter brauche, da der Abzieher zu kurz ist und nicht "greift"? Sowas vermute ich nämlich....


----------



## Ippie (31. August 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss nochmal kurz nerven: Kann es sein, dass ich für mein Innenlager einen Adapter brauche, da der Abzieher zu kurz ist und nicht "greift"? Sowas vermute ich nämlich....



Morsch'n zusammen,

das Tretlager ist doch innen hohl. Du mußt eine Scheibe (ich müßte die noch haben) einlegen, damit der Abzieher auch irgendwo dagegen drückt, um die Kurbel abzuziehen. Und dann geht das auch. Bikeaktiv-Günter gab sie mir damals.

@[email protected] schön das Du wieder im Lande bist. Wenn ich die Bilder aus den Alpen sehe, bin ich gnadenlos begeistert. Mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja voll ins Klo gegriffen. So ist Deutschland im Sommer. Du planst einen Urlaub und hast dann nur Regenwetter. Bei Barracuda ist garantiert super Wetter. Aber wahrscheinlich viel zu heiß.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss nochmal kurz nerven: Kann es sein, dass ich für mein Innenlager einen Adapter brauche, da der Abzieher zu kurz ist und nicht "greift"? Sowas vermute ich nämlich....


hast Du Hollowtech I oder II. Bei I sind soweit ich mich entsinne Kurbel und Innenlager getrennt. Was fürn einen Abzieher hast Du? Wenns einer für 4-Kant ist funktioniert es nicht normalerweise nicht. Einer für ISIS kann mit Okta funktionieren ... KANN muß aber nicht ... und umgedreht. 

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (31. August 2005)

@ Bergziege schau doch mal im After Work Biken Forum nach, da sind auch immer wieder Hanauer dabei und es macht mächtig Spaß !


----------



## lessiw33 (31. August 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du Hollowtech I oder II. Bei I sind soweit ich mich entsinne Kurbel und Innenlager getrennt. Was fürn einen Abzieher hast Du? Wenns einer für 4-Kant ist funktioniert es nicht normalerweise nicht. Einer für ISIS kann mit Okta funktionieren ... KANN muß aber nicht ... und umgedreht.
> 
> Erdi01



Müßte Hollowtech I sein:
Kurbel Shimano Custom Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline  
Kettenblätter 4 - Arm, 44 / 32 / 22 
Innenlager Shimano ES-30 Octalink-Spline 

Ich denke ich brauche einfach einen Adapter, von Shimano gibt es den TL-FC15, damit sollte es klappen. Habe auch schon gehört, dass es ggf. mit einer oder zwei Pfennigmünzen als "Verlängerung" geht. Hole mir wahrscheinlich den Adapter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected];[email protected] Echt früh ! Oderrrr ?? Wann wollt Ihr denn da aufstehen    :kotz:
> 
> Lasst und doch was zusammen auf die Beine stellen. Vielleicht fährt grün dann auch bei uns mit. BlackTrek scheint wieder im Lande zu sein und vielleicht können wir mit Ihr die Hoherodskopftour machen ?
> 
> @[email protected] Hast Du am Sonntag Lust und Zeit ?


Ja, die frühe Zeit stört mich auch, deswegen habe ich mich noch nicht für Biblis entschieden.

Gerade war ich auf der Straße und habe die "Int. Hessenrundfahrt" geschaut die gerade durch Langen kam. Zisch und sie waren vorbei. Dabei ist mir eingefallen, dass am Sonntag in Benzheim Einzelzeitfahren ist.

Könnte mir vorstellen, durch den ODW mit dem Renner dorthin zu fahren, einwenig zu schauen und wieder zurück ... was haltet Ihr davon  

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (31. August 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] schön das Du wieder im Lande bist. Wenn ich die Bilder aus den Alpen sehe, bin ich gnadenlos begeistert. Mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja voll ins Klo gegriffen. So ist Deutschland im Sommer. Du planst einen Urlaub und hast dann nur Regenwetter. Bei Barracuda ist garantiert super Wetter. Aber wahrscheinlich viel zu heiß.
> Gruß
> Volker



Moin @ all  

wie schön noch 2 wo Urlaub zu haben!  

Relaxen ist angesagt, und nächste Woche gehts mit der Familie noch mal
an die Nordsee! 

@ippie, wir hatten immer noch 4 schöne tage in den Alpen verbracht  
Am meisten war ich vom Engadin/Schweiz begeistert!  

Der Schweizer Nationalpark, durchs Val Mora ist einfach atemberaubend!  

In diese Gegend komm ich mit Sicherheit noch einmal!
Super Bike-wege und klasse ausgeschildert!  

Werde heute abend mal wieder aufs Bike steigen, ohne Rucksack und Satteltasche  es juckt schon wieder!  
Mal sehen was so geht, am Hahnenkamm

@barracuda, einen schönen Urlaub in der Türkei wünsche ich Euch 

Gruß SteelManni


----------



## Google (1. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected];[email protected] Echt früh ! Oderrrr ?? Wann wollt Ihr denn da aufstehen    :kotz:
> 
> Lasst und doch was zusammen auf die Beine stellen. Vielleicht fährt grün dann auch bei uns mit. BlackTrek scheint wieder im Lande zu sein und vielleicht können wir mit Ihr die Hoherodskopftour machen ?
> 
> @[email protected] Hast Du am Sonntag Lust und Zeit ?





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die frühe Zeit stört mich auch, deswegen habe ich mich noch nicht für Biblis entschieden.
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen, durch den ODW mit dem Renner dorthin zu fahren, einwenig zu schauen und wieder zurück ... was haltet Ihr davon
> 
> Erdi01


Moin

Von BlackTrek hab ich erfahren, dass es bei Ihr am Sonntag nicht geht weil Sie abends schon wieder weg muß.

Also wie gesagt. Der Beginn der RTF inklusive der Anreise sind mir zu lang. Na ja, und zum Einzelzeitfahren mit dem Renner hin interessiert mich auch nicht so sehr.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr noch Rennermäßig (oder auch mtb) was anderes vorschlagen, da würd ich dann mitfahren wenns nicht zu früh ist. Was ich vorschlagen kann kennt Ihr ja schon: Miltenberg, Kinzigstausee, Mainz, Vulkanradweg 

Ansonsten auch nicht schlimm.....dann fahr ich halt was alleine oder vielleicht nur was Kurzes.


----------



## Google (1. September 2005)

Hey @[email protected] Dein Postfach ist voll   Ich weiss warum, ich weiss warum   

Leere mal bitte. KONKRET wichtige Nachricht ist unterwegs


----------



## Ippie (1. September 2005)

Ich habe wieder Platz für 68 PM's.

Volker


----------



## Google (1. September 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe wieder Platz für 68 PM's.
> 
> Volker


Nö..67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (1. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Von BlackTrek hab ich erfahren, dass es bei Ihr am Sonntag nicht geht weil Sie abends schon wieder weg muß.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja mal für RR, bisher steht es nur dekorativ in der Küche rum


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja mal für RR, bisher steht es nur dekorativ in der Küche rum


mein WE sieht jetzt so aus, dass ich Samstag mit dem Renner unterwegs sein werde. Falls Du Dich anschließen möchtest kannst Du Dich hier einfinden:

_Hallo Jungs,

nach einer etwas zu langen Sommerpause, könnte es mal wieder mal wieder so richtig los gehen. Am Samstag, den 3.9.05  treffen wir uns wie üblich um 13:30 Uhr in Dietzenbach Langgesser Str. 13 bei Wolf Schäfer. Touridee: 90 km durch den Odenwald, ggf auch Spessart, je nach Lust und Laune.

Gruß

Bernd_

Am Sonntag fahr ich ggfl. mit Andreas eine "kleinere" Runde MTB. Vllt schreibt er nochmal was dazu wenn er fährt  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (2. September 2005)

......und mein We sieht jetzt so aus, dass ich immer noch nur Sonntags kann und so gegen 10:00/10:30 was lockeres fahre.

Alleine wohl am Main lang bis Elsenfeld....Käffchen und zurück...4 Stunden.

Wenn sich noch jemand findet, hätt ich auch Lust bis Miltenberg zu fahren. Die Strecke geht eigentlich auch gut mit dem Renner zu fahren. Es ist zwar Sonntags eher mehr am Main los, mich störts aber weniger.

Grützt Euch

Google


----------



## Andreas (2. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ......und mein We sieht jetzt so aus, dass ich immer noch nur Sonntags kann und so gegen 10:00/10:30 was lockeres fahre.
> 
> Alleine wohl am Main lang bis Elsenfeld....Käffchen und zurück...4 Stunden.
> 
> ...



Hi Google,

fahr doch am Sonntag nach Schaafheim, wir fahren dann mit Erdi ab Schaafheim gemeinsam ueber den Wartturm und Binselberg. Oder wolltest Du nur im flachen fahren?


----------



## Google (2. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Google,
> 
> fahr doch am Sonntag nach Schaafheim, wir fahren dann mit Erdi ab Schaafheim gemeinsam ueber den Wartturm und Binselberg. Oder wolltest Du nur im flachen fahren?


So in etwa  So richtig motiviert mich diesmal  nix. Da kann ich auch von daheim ne Runde drehen


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Google,
> 
> fahr doch am Sonntag nach Schaafheim, wir fahren dann mit Erdi ab Schaafheim gemeinsam ueber den Wartturm und Binselberg. Oder wolltest Du nur im flachen fahren?


aha, also Binselberg  

Vllt noch mit Abzweig Richtung Breuburg und runter in den Sophienhof zu lecker Kaffee und Kuchen  @[email protected] dort gibts auch lecker Cappu, aber das weist Du ja. Warst ja schon mit puls und mir dort  Falls @Bad [email protected] doch hier bleiben sollte könnten sie uns ja auch begleiten .... hmmm

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (2. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> So in etwa  So richtig motiviert mich diesmal  nix. Da kann ich auch von daheim ne Runde drehen



Na na na, wenn Dich unsere Gesellschaft nicht motiviert ...   

Egal wohin, es ist doch immer schoen ein Ziel vor Augen zu haben.


----------



## yakko (2. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> mein WE sieht jetzt so aus, dass ich Samstag mit dem Renner unterwegs sein werde. Falls Du Dich anschließen möchtest kannst Du Dich hier einfinden:
> 
> _Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ...



wer ist denn der Bernd?
Grundsätzlich Interesse, kann ich aber erst morgen endgültig bestätigen.
Aber Adresse und Zeit ist ja bekannt, wenn du nichts mehr von mir hörst bin ich wohl nicht dabei.

Wegen Sonntag muss ich mal sehen...

René


----------



## Google (2. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt noch mit Abzweig Richtung Breuburg und runter in den Sophienhof zu lecker Kaffee und Kuchen  @[email protected] dort gibts auch lecker Cappu, aber das weist Du ja. Warst ja schon mit puls und mir dort  Falls @Bad [email protected] doch hier bleiben sollte könnten sie uns ja auch begleiten .... hmmmErdi01


Wieso lass ich mich eigentlich immer so schnell beeinflussen ?.....





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Na na na, wenn Dich unsere Gesellschaft nicht motiviert ...


Ach nö...Hab ich so net gesagt. Ist doch ganz nett mit Euch.....bei einem Cappu...  

Wo und Wann genau wollt Ihr Euch am Sonntag denn treffen ? Wieviel Km und Hm etwa ?  Diätbedingt hab ich außerdem im Moment net so viel Körner....könnt mit mir ne Spur langsamer werden als gewollt.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso lass ich mich eigentlich immer so schnell beeinflussen ?.....Ach nö...Hab ich so net gesagt. Ist doch ganz nett mit Euch.....bei einem Cappu...
> 
> Wo und Wann genau wollt Ihr Euch am Sonntag denn treffen ? Wieviel Km und Hm etwa ?  Diätbedingt hab ich außerdem im Moment net so viel Körner....könnt mit mir ne Spur langsamer werden als gewollt.



weil Du nicht gern alleine fährst und unsere Gesellschaft zu schätzen weist  

Mit der Geschwindigkeit wirds schon passen. Ich fahr ja morgen bereits, Andreas hatts ggfl. noch im Kreuz, Dir fehlen ein paar Körner und OF wird sich eh mit dem Wohmo irgendwo rumtreiben ... also passt das  

Ich werd in Dtz starten. Fände 11 Uhr ne gute Zeit, aber zu Startort und -zeit soll Andreas sich äußern  

Unser kleiner inoffizeller Stammstimm gestern im Faselsall war übrigens wieder schön und lustisch ...

@[email protected] Bernd ist vom ADFC und mailt mir die "inoffizellen" Touren. Dann seh mal zu das Du erscheinst ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (2. September 2005)

Wollte mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben
aber irgendwie fällt mir nix zu schreiben ein ausser das ich mir im Urlaub 9Kilo  draufgefressen habe und mir das Biken zu Zeit echt schwer fällt


@Google was machste den für eine Diät?


----------



## Lupo (3. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...OF wird sich eh mit dem Wohmo irgendwo rumtreiben ... .


falschgeraten  hab keine lust auf längere touren mit meiner böhhhhsen schulter und den daraus resultierenden schmerzen   ich plane grad ne taunus - einsteigertour die wir heut nachmittag mal testen  

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Andreas (3. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd in Dtz starten. Fände 11 Uhr ne gute Zeit, aber zu Startort und -zeit soll Andreas sich äußern
> 
> Erdi01



Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen:

11 h Start in Dietzenbach
11:15 h am S-Bahn Übergang zwischen Waldacker und Ober Roden
12 h in Schaafheim 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen:
> 
> 11 h Start in Dietzenbach
> 11:15 h am S-Bahn Übergang zwischen Waldacker und Ober Roden
> ...


ist mir recht. Muß sich Google nur noch entscheiden ab wo er mit will  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (3. September 2005)

Ahjo..Bis morsche in Dietzenbach


----------



## Sakir (4. September 2005)

huhu

sucht jemand einen einmaligen Bike Halter.... 
ich habe hier etwas gefunden... 
der könnte bestimmt dem ein oder anderen gefallen...


----------



## Erdi01 (4. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> huhu
> 
> sucht jemand einen einmaligen Bike Halter....
> ich habe hier etwas gefunden...
> der könnte bestimmt dem ein oder anderen gefallen...


COOL  

Wo gibt's dehn denn  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (5. September 2005)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

und was habt Ihr so getrieben am Wochenende ? Wir, Erdi01, Andreas und eben ich, sind ein bisschen im Odenwald rum gefahren...brav im Tourentempo und bei allerschönstem Wetter.

Bisschen über die im Herbst/Winter geplanten längeren Touren à la letztes Jahr gesprochen, über die Bierhannes und Barbarossatouren unter der Woche....und natürlich haben wir auch schon mal über Malle gesprochen. Bin schon ganz heiss drauf und das motiviert natürlich auch im Herbst/Winter aktiv zu bleiben.

Na ja, die nächsten Wochen wirds bei mir urlaubsbedingt eher ein bisschen rückläufig mit dem Biken. Noch 2 WE's wo ich was machen kann, dann hab ich zwischendrin bis zum letzten OktoberWE nur 1-2 Wochenenden wo ich touren kann. Zum Winterpokal bin ich aber wieder pünktlich zur Stelle  

Vielleicht kriegen wir diesmal 2 Teams zusammen ?  

Hier noch mein Diätbericht: - 0,7 Kg  für diese Woche  , in 2 Diätwochen insgesamt 3 KG verloren . Derzeitiges Gewicht: 84,6 KG.

@[email protected] Ich mach ne Ananasdiät. Darf alles essen außer Ananas


----------



## Sakir (7. September 2005)

Halli Hallo

ich bin heute auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Rennrad eine Runde geradelt.
Ich muss sagen, es gaht ganzgut, solange ich nicht am Lenker ziehe oder 
die Schlaglöcher groß werden   
1,5 Std. bin ich unterwegs gewesen und es hat funktioniert      
seit ich regelmäßig bei der Krankengymnastik geknetet    werde wird 
es täglich besser, ich hätte nie gedacht, das verspannungen solche 
auswirkungen haben können !

also nehmt euch in acht, ich bin bald wieder fitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (7. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> ich bin heute auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Rennrad eine Runde geradelt.
> Ich muss sagen, es gaht ganzgut, solange ich nicht am Lenker ziehe oder
> ...



Das sind doch mal tolle Neuigkeiten - da fährst du krank mehr mit dem Rad als ich, schlage mich momentan 10h und mehr auf Arbeit rum   

War ja zwei Tage total ruhig hier im Forum, hätte ja gedacht, dass Google der erste ist, der hier Stimmung macht 

yakko


----------



## Andreas (7. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind doch mal tolle Neuigkeiten - da fährst du krank mehr mit dem Rad als ich, schlage mich momentan 10h und mehr auf Arbeit rum
> 
> War ja zwei Tage total ruhig hier im Forum, hätte ja gedacht, dass Google der erste ist, der hier Stimmung macht
> 
> yakko



Naja, Google war ja schließlich der letzte der was geschrieben hat.

Drei Tage vor meinem Urlaub muß ich auch noch einiges in der Firma machen. Deshalb wird es auch morgen Abend nix.
Zumindest habe ich mich mal motivieren können jeden Tag dieser Woche zur Arbeit zu fahren. 180 km ... und ich mußte noch nicht tanken.   

@Sakir: Gelungener Einstand. Die erste Tour ist die schwerste. Jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts


----------



## Sakir (7. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: Gelungener Einstand. Die erste Tour ist die schwerste. Jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts


ich war auf der fahrt so heissssss     das es schwer war, in einem vernünftigen Bereich zu bleiben   
ich hätte so Lust gehabt, mal richtig Stoff zu geben   

von den 28er Reifen auf dem Rennrad bin ich auch begeistert, man 
hat mehr Fahrkomfort und wesentlich besseren Pannenschutz. Rollt 
zwar etwas schwerer und hat auch mehr Gewicht.. aber egal  
hauptsache ich stehe nicht irgendwo mit einem Plattfuß in der Pampa.

so nun bastel ich noch bissel an der HP rum


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest habe ich mich mal motivieren können jeden Tag dieser Woche zur Arbeit zu fahren. 180 km ... und ich mußte noch nicht tanken.


ich kann mich dafür im Moment für NIX motivieren, dafür futtere ich alles in mich was mir über den Weg läuft ...

Bei den Wetteraussichten fürs WE bleib ich auch gleich liegen und bewege mich nicht ...

@[email protected] biste Du nach 1 1/2 Stunden tatsächlich freiwillig vom Rad gestiegen, kanns gar nicht glauben   

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> so nun bastel ich noch bissel an der HP rum


bastel mal einen Counter in Deine Page der die Tage bis Malle rückwärts zählt, dann muß ich nicht immer rechnen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (8. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Google war ja schließlich der letzte der was geschrieben hat.


Genaaauuu   

@[email protected]  Hab ich auch nicht anders erwartet, dass es mit Dir wieder aufwärts geht.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich dafür im Moment für NIX motivieren, dafür futtere ich alles in mich was mir über den Weg läuft ...
> 
> Bei den Wetteraussichten fürs WE bleib ich auch gleich liegen und bewege mich nicht ...


Ist das jetzt Deine offizielle Antwort für die evtl. geplante Rennerrunde zum Hoherodskopf  

@Alle (öhemm RR Besitzer mein ich)@ Evtl. wird fürs WE noch ne Hoherodskopfrennerunde angeboten. Ob von Erdi01 oder BlackTrek  Lasse mer uns überrasche 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> bastel mal einen Counter in Deine Page der die Tage bis Malle rückwärts zählt, dann muß ich nicht immer rechnen


Au Jaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Alle (öhemm RR Besitzer mein ich)@ Evtl. wird fürs WE noch ne Hoherodskopfrennerunde angeboten. Ob von Erdi01 oder BlackTrek  Lasse mer uns überrasche Au Jaaaaaa


wenns bei den derzeitigen Wetteraussichten bleibt  und ich vermute start, dass das so sein wird, meine ich es ernst mit liegen bleiben am WE ... schauen wir mal. Fahren wollte ich eigentlich.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (8. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> bastel mal einen Counter in Deine Page der die Tage bis Malle rückwärts zählt, dann muß ich nicht immer rechnen


*erledigt ))*



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] biste Du nach 1 1/2 Stunden tatsächlich freiwillig vom Rad gestiegen, kanns gar nicht glauben


nicht wirklich  wäre gerne noch geradelt... aber lieber langsam anfangen und später gesund sein ! ! !


----------



## Google (8. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *erledigt ))*


Is ja geil was Du da gemacht hast  Aber irgendwie befürchte ich, dass uns jetzt keiner mehr glaubt, dass wir da zum Radeln hinfahren 

Edit: Noch ein Vorschlag: Nehm doch noch das Badewannenbild mit rein mit dem Hinweis: "Und so werden wir unsere Früchte zu uns nehmen"


----------



## Sakir (8. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nehm doch noch das Badewannenbild mit rein


erledigt


----------



## Lupo (8. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> erledigt


http://sakir.bikepage.info/biken/touren/mallorca_2006/bilder/high/gruphotel_gran_vista_badewanne.jpg


----------



## Andreas (8. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> http://sakir.bikepage.info/biken/touren/mallorca_2006/bilder/high/gruphotel_gran_vista_badewanne.jpg



 *lachmichtot*


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2005)

@[email protected] 

das ist COOL    

Das Wannenbild ist der HAMMER    

@[email protected] Schade um den heutigen Abend, eigentlich hätten wir noch ne Runde mit Einkehr drehen müssen. Die Nächste wird wohl in ungefähr 10 Monaten sein  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> http://sakir.bikepage.info/biken/touren/mallorca_2006/bilder/high/gruphotel_gran_vista_badewanne.jpg


   ​
Ja, Jaa...So bin ich halt. Selbstlos wie ich bin....Kaum vom Sattel gestiegen, schon schau ich nach dem Rechten   

Meine Frau ist übrigens fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als Sie das Bild sah. Und mein Kleiner ist vom lauten Gelächter auch wieder wach geworden   

Die hat doch echt geglaubt des sei ne Fotomontage *harrharrharr*

Spass beiseite: Optimales Bikewetter am WE  . Ich geh auf alle Fälle biken.

 Grüße an alle *Jammerlappen, Schönwetterfahrer, Eisdielenbiker, Warmduscher, Schwarzseher, Faulenzer, Demotivierte*........ich bitte um Ergänzung


----------



## maixle (9. September 2005)

Gudde,

nach fast vier Wochen Abstinenz melde ich mich aus dem Urlaub aus der Provence zurück (bin natürlich schon seit einer Woche wieder am Schaffen, aber habe dementsprechend viel um die Ohren).

Für unsere RR-Freunde ist die Provence, insbesondere der Ostteil/Haute-Provence der absolute Hammer. Kam nicht umhin mir selbst zweimal ein solches auszuleihen, um meine Runden zu drehen. Man trifft einen Haufen gleichgesinnte und ist nur am Serpentinen hoch und runterfahren und ein gar wunderbares Wetter und kulinarische Hochgenüsse begleiten einen ständig dabei...

Der eingefleischte MTB-Fahrer kommt hier auch auf seine Kosten, allerdings ist das Terrain von seiner Beschaffenheit komplett anders als wie es die meisten kennen werden. Hauptsächlich felsiges und stark geröllhaltiges Gelände mit fussballgrossen Steinen, die einem unvermittelt im Weg auftauchen. Aber Trails ohne Ende...

Naja und die richtigen Alpen sind auch gleich um die Ecke.

@Mallefahrer: Wenn Ihr mal ne Alternative sucht, dann kann ich Euch die Provence nur empfehlen  .

@Sakir: Hast Du eigentlich schon mit Physiotherapie bzw. Krankengymnastik angefangen? Falls, ja kannst Du mir einen in Hanau/Umgebung empfehlen. Meine Schulterprellung geht so langsam wieder, aber der Arzt meinte, ich sollte jetzt mal so langsam mit Übungen anfangen. Wäre cool, wenn Du mir einen Tipp geben könntest. Vielen Dank  .

So, jetzt wird weitergeschafft.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Sakir (9. September 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: Hast Du eigentlich schon mit Physiotherapie bzw. Krankengymnastik angefangen? Falls, ja kannst Du mir einen in Hanau/Umgebung empfehlen.


ich bin hier, da es bei mir um die Ecke ist !
der hier soll aber besser / spitze sein !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2005)

@google, [email protected] habt Ihr eigentlich jetzt was fürs WE ausgemacht  Was  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @google, [email protected] habt Ihr eigentlich jetzt was fürs WE ausgemacht  Was  Erdi01


Nöö...nix


----------



## yakko (9. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö...nix



Dann mal hurtig, sieht so aus als ob ich am WE vollkommen flexibel bin...


----------



## Google (9. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal hurtig, sieht so aus als ob ich am WE vollkommen flexibel bin...


Tja, ich warte ja auch schon ob sich noch was ergibt....Allerdings für Morgen weil ich am Sonntag jetzt nicht mehr kann. Habe mich ja schon breit genug geäussert, dass ich gerne Hoherodskopf mit dem RR gefahren wäre. An den Antworten happerts halt... Ich schaue heutabend gegen 22:00/23:00 Uhr nochmal rein und wenn sich nix für Morgen ergibt, fahr ich dann halt auf eigene Faust los. So gegen 10:00/10:30 Uhr. Wenn Du mit willst kannste ja mal posten, mein Repertoire kennste ja. Das meiste könnte man auch mit dem Renner fahren. Mtb-mäßig kann ich eingeschränkt ein paar Hahnenkamm/Barbarossastrecken anbieten.

Aber vielleicht haste ja auch Glück wenn Du wartest und es geht noch etwas Sonntags mit den anderen.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2005)

ich leg mich mal auf NIX fest. Vllt fahr ich ne Runde, vllt auch nicht.

Im Moment habe ich keine Lust auf Rad ...    

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (9. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment habe ich keine Lust auf Rad ...


das müsste mir mal passieren   

ich werde morgen früh mal eine RennerRunde über Gelnhausen drehen und danach etwas auf der Gewerbeschau in Steinheim rumlungern 
Sonntag muss ich mal schauen und Abends dann in die Nachtschicht gehen, das erste mal seit 6 Wochen wieder arbeiten


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment habe ich keine Lust auf Rad ...
> 
> Erdi01


weil ...

... meine Achter im Renner schon Sechszehner sind  
... meine Schaltung am Renner verstellt ist und ichs nicht hinbekomme, weil irgendwo der Wurm drin ist  
... mein Hinterrad im F700 immer noch eiert  
... meine Fatty im F700 immer noch kein Service bekommen hatt, nach 8 Jahren  
... mein Prophet ... ähm ... dreckig ist  
... mein Raven immer noch in Ebay rumgeistert  
... ich morgen mal was zu erledigen habe  
... ich morgen bis Mittag schlafen werde 
... ich keine Nudeln zu abend gegessen habe  
... ich immer noch keine Lust auf Rad habe  
... ich am Sonntag mit den Dietzebächern im ODW unterwegs bin 
... ich kein schlechtes Wetter mag  
... ich ... ähh ... mir keine Ausrede mehr einfällt  

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (9. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal hurtig, sieht so aus als ob ich am WE vollkommen flexibel bin...


Also ich hab eine ziemlich stressige Woche hinter mir und mir wäre Hoherodskopf eindeutig too much. Und morgen muss ich auch erstmal den liegengebliebenen Kram erledigen. D.h. ich wäre für eine Tour <4h am Sonntag zu gewinnen.

Ich glaube, mir stände sogar der Sinn danach, mich mit dem Schlechtwetterbike im Wald richtig einzuwutzen     . Oder doch eine gepflegte RR-Runde...   


Sonja, unentschlossen


----------



## Google (9. September 2005)

Ok, Ok....Ich dreh dann morgen alleine ne schöne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (10. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich warte ja auch schon ob sich noch was ergibt....Allerdings für Morgen weil ich am Sonntag jetzt nicht mehr kann. Habe mich ja schon breit genug geäussert, dass ich gerne Hoherodskopf mit dem RR gefahren wäre. An den Antworten happerts halt... Ich schaue heutabend gegen 22:00/23:00 Uhr nochmal rein und wenn sich nix für Morgen ergibt, fahr ich dann halt auf eigene Faust los. So gegen 10:00/10:30 Uhr. Wenn Du mit willst kannste ja mal posten, mein Repertoire kennste ja. Das meiste könnte man auch mit dem Renner fahren. Mtb-mäßig kann ich eingeschränkt ein paar Hahnenkamm/Barbarossastrecken anbieten.
> 
> Aber vielleicht haste ja auch Glück wenn Du wartest und es geht noch etwas Sonntags mit den anderen.



mist, grade erst wieder reingeschaut...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, mir stände sogar der Sinn danach, mich mit dem Schlechtwetterbike im Wald richtig einzuwutzen     .


viel Spaß, das Wetter passt dazu ...  

Isch machs mir Zuhause gemütlich ... und Ihr  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (11. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> v...
> Isch machs mir Zuhause gemütlich ... und Ihr
> 
> Erdi01


dto.    bissl fürn herbst planen   also wer am 02.10. noch nix vor hat....


----------



## Erdi01 (11. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dto.    bissl fürn herbst planen   also wer am 02.10. noch nix vor hat....


habe auch gerade fertig geplant, allerdings wirds erst in 183 Tagen und ein paar tausend KM weiter südlich gebraucht  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (11. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch gerade fertig geplant, allerdings wirds erst in 183 Tagen und ein paar tausend KM weiter südlich gebraucht
> 
> Erdi01


hee hee, so kenne ich unseren Erdiiiiiii )))

*@Lupo:* am 02.10 habe ich schon etwas geplant, eine tolle Tour mit guten Freunden.   

*@Google:* und wo warst du nun untewegs ?

stellt euch mal vor, ich gehe gleich ARBEITEN *bg*

Michael


----------



## BlackTrek (11. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> viel Spaß, das Wetter passt dazu ...
> 
> Isch machs mir Zuhause gemütlich ... und Ihr
> 
> Erdi01



3h radfahrn, nochnichmal richtig nass geworden...   

@Erdi: Was haste denn genau geplant? Sa Calobra nur bergauf mit Anreise per Schiff? TramuntanaX von morgens 6 bis abends 8?

Sonja, neugierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. September 2005)

Tach auch

wir sind heut in der Buchbergegend, Oberrodenbacher Region ein bisschen Spazieren gewesen. Eigentlich gibts dort ja nette Wege und ( weniger) Trails en masse, die man alle fürs Nightriden beim Klassiker Barbarossatour fahren könnte...ein paar Stämme habe ich schon mal weggeräumt . Ich will dieses Jahr mal neben dem Alten auch was Neues fahren und diese auch (endlich mal selbst) anbieten können.

Mir bleiben noch drei bis vier Fahrten unter der Woche in der ich mal die Region ein bisschen erkunden kann und  ich dann hoffentlich genügend Brauchbares für die Tour zusammen bekommen habe. Bin schon ganz heiss auf die Erkundungstouren. Warum bin ich nur nicht früher da drauf gekommen ? 

Tja, das wars dann auch schon.

Am kommenden WE bin ich natürlich auch wieder unterwegs und wer mitgrooven will weil er/sie nicht immer alleine fahren will oder selbst einen Vorschlag hat kann sich wie gewohnt im Thread melden. Noch sind bei mir beide Tage frei  

Edit: @[email protected] Haste vor an einen bestimmten Tag die Bierhannestour anzubieten ? Für die Barbarossatour wollte ich in der Regel  den Dienstag oder Donnerstag anbieten


----------



## Erdi01 (11. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> 3h radfahrn, nochnichmal richtig nass geworden...
> 
> @Erdi: Was haste denn genau geplant? Sa Calobra nur bergauf mit Anreise per Schiff? TramuntanaX von morgens 6 bis abends 8?
> 
> Sonja, neugierig


och alles mögliche, großes und kleines cap, randa, orient, kloster lluc ...

alles per pedes zw 100-120 KM damit noch zeit für cappu und o-saft bleibt  

wieviel HM hatte eigentlich deine lluc tour  

hmmm ... per schiff  das muß ich mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen ...

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (12. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel HM hatte eigentlich deine lluc tour


Ich hatte keinen Höhenmesser.   Ich denke, mehr als 500hm sind das nicht.


----------



## Google (12. September 2005)

Moin, moin

Der Diätbericht ist fällig  

- 0,6 Kg für diese Woche, in 3 Diätwochen insgesamt 3,7 KG verloren . Derzeitiges Gewicht: 84,0 KG.

Hmm.... geht mir diesmal eindeutig zu langsam. Für diese Woche hab ich mir wenigstens 1 Kg vorgenommen.

Und tschüss


----------



## Sakir (15. September 2005)

*Hallo

mich würde mal eure Meinung hierzu interessieren !

Ihr wollt Touren im LMB anbieten, habt aber überhaupt keine Lust, 
das eine "bestimmte" Person mit kommt...
Ihr wisst aber, das wenn die Tour im LMB steht, diese Person sich 
99,9%tig anmeldet und auch mitfahren wird....

was nun ???

man kann wohl schlecht schreiben :

Teilnehmer "XYZ" ist unerwünscht.....

   * 

@Google: warum setzt du dich denn so unter Druck mit deiner Diät ???
ich habe auch durch 4 Wochen NIX machen 5 Kg zugenommen !
Wenn ich wieder richtig fahren kann wird das Gewicht automatisch sinken.
Ausserdem kommt nun die kalte Zeit des Jahren und da ist es völlig normal, 
ein wenig mehr auf den Rippen zu haben, das wärmt auch   und die 
wärme wirst du bei den kommenden winterlichen Toruen benötigen   
hast du schon ein paar neue Trails rund um BaHaBuBa erspähen können ???

@Erdi01: und wieder fitt, so wie am Mon tag, habe ich dich schon 
lange nimmer erlebt


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo
> 
> mich würde mal eure Meinung hierzu interessieren !
> 
> ...


Häähh ... einfach frei raus damit, wenn Du mich nicht dabei haben möchtest  



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01: und wieder fitt, so wie am Mon tag, habe ich dich schon
> lange nimmer erlebt


Danke der Nachfrage, alles im grünen Bereich. Weis auch nicht was das war, vllt Erkältung im Zeitraffer. Hab mich zuhause nicht mal ausgezogen, auf die Couch gelegt und gleich eingeschlafen, zwei Std. später aufgewacht und mir gings eigentlich schon wieder gut. Heute kratzt es ein wenig im Hals  

@[email protected] Sonntag solls Wetter ganz gut werden, habe vor bevorzugt mit dem Renner eine mittlere Runde zu drehen. Hatt Jemand aus der Rennerfraktion Lust, vllt auch Du selber @[email protected]

Falls keiner möchte und/oder z. Bsp. @Bad [email protected] lieber mit dem MTB unterwegs sein will, könnt man auch drüber reden  

Meldet Euch mal zu Wort ... war hier lang genug funkstille  

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (15. September 2005)

So Servus,
wollte mich mal wieder melden. Habe ja jetzt lange genug pause gemacht, bin echt nur 1x gefahren seit dem 28.8. Hatte irgendwie keine Lust mehr...
Will jetzt aber langsam wieder mal was tun, habe aber erstmal vor, mich Lichttechnisch für den Herst/Winter auszustatten.

Ich hatte vor mir die Mirage mit NiPak zu kaufen. Wisst ihr zufällig, wo man die gleich mit NiPak bekommt, also ohne dem lästigen Bleiakku ?

@Sakir Wenn ich gemeint bin, bitte PM 

@Erdi Du hattest beim Google im Garten, mir etwas von einem guten Lenker aus Alu erzählt, der gar nicht teuer ist (aber leicht und stabil). Wie heißt der denn ?

greetz - Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi Du hattest beim Google im Garten, mir etwas von einem guten Lenker aus Alu erzählt, der gar nicht teuer ist (aber leicht und stabil). Wie heißt der denn ?
> 
> greetz - Jens


Der da, bei dehen da leichter und billiger gehts nett.

Ich habe mir gerade gestern bei dehnen da den WCS Lenker geordert  

Und mein ersten NiPack habe ich jetzt auch. Wo kriege ich weitere Halter dafür her  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (16. September 2005)

Moin, moin

@[email protected] Auch wenns schwer fällt würde ich spätestens wenn die Person sich beim LMB anmeldet, ne PN schicken und Klartext reden.

Wenn die Person einfach insgesamt nicht in unsere Gruppe so richtig passt dann ist das eben so und man muss es auch benennen. Wenn Du aber mit demjenigen aufgrund einer Meinungsverschiedenheit ein persönliches Problem  hast, würde ich mir schwer überlegen, ob ich nicht nochmal das Gespräch suchen würde.

Wegen meiner Diät setz ich mich höchstens insoweit in Druck, dass ich relativ schnell wieder mein Wunschgewicht haben möchte um nicht über so lange Zeit Gutes"Mampf Mampf" entbehren zu müssen  Ausserdem handelt es sich ja bei mir um angefressenen Sommerspeck trotz viel Bewegung....Ich muß noch ein bisschen was an meinem Essverhalten ändern. Und dann noch Winterspeck ? Nö, Nö   Komischerweise wiege ich in der Regel im Winter weniger als im Sommer und es fällt mir auch leichter ein Gewicht zu halten. Vielleicht habe ich es bis nächsten Sommer dann endlich geschafft dauerhaft "Adieu" zu meinen ehemaligen 100 KG, bzw. zu meinen überflüssigen Pfunden sagen zu können *hoff,hoff*.

@Sakir, [email protected] Ich hab wie ein Bessesener zumindest schon einmal die Buchbergregion erkunden können. Unter anderem war ich nicht gerade wenig mit "aufräumen" im Wald beschäftigt  Ein paar kleinere aber ganz nette Trails hab ich gefunden, die man aber in der Dunkelheit eher Uphill fahren müsste. Ansonsten sehe ich zu dass ich genügend Abwechslung in unsere Barbarossatour reinbringe und hab auch schon einiges Neues gefunden. Für unsere Nightrides aber eher die Forstautobahnen und wenn wir mal wieder ne BaHaBu-Tour machen, können wir sicherlich ein paar kleinere Trails da mitnehmen. 

@[email protected] Du weißt ja. Ich bin fast für alles zu haben  Momentan habe ich aber mit einem Hexenschuss zu tun, ich hoffe ich kriegs noch geregelt bis Sonntag. Egal was wir fahren, ich tendiere da eher für ne gemütlichere Tour...so kurz vor meinem Türkeiurlaub  Also auch genau das Richtige für Sakir.

Erdi kauf Dir 2 Nipacks. Dann haste auch 2 Halter  Übrigens [email protected]@ Ich hoffe meine 2 O-Ringe sind noch bei Dir auf Lager. Wenn wir mal wieder gemeinsam touren, sollten wir daran denken. 

@[email protected] Geh zu bicycles in Frankfurt. Da kannst Du alles einzeln bekommen. Aber ruf vorher an ob alles da ist: Bicycles 

Tschö bis ggfls. Sonntag


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> :Erdi kauf Dir 2 Nipacks. Dann haste auch 2 Halter  Übrigens [email protected]@ Ich hoffe meine 2 O-Ringe sind noch bei Dir auf Lager. Wenn wir mal wieder gemeinsam touren, sollten wir daran denken.


ich hab noch nicht genauer geguggt, aber kann das wirklich sein, dass es keine NiPack-Halter einzeln gibt  Was sollen die Leute mit mehreren Rädern tun  Und um welche Ringe von Ippie gehts da eigentlich  Melde dann auch schon mal vorsorglich interesse an  
Bei meim Halter sind auch Kabelbinder bei die mir sinnvoller erscheinen als dieser Ring.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (16. September 2005)

Servus,    

bin gestern vor einem Radladen ein Bike Probe gefahren, ganz langsam die Strasse hoch und runter.
Plötzlich rast ein Golf rückwärts auf mich zu und ich musste abspringen und mich seitlich abrollen blieb dabei unverletzt aber das Bike hat ein Totalschaden.
Schadenswert ca.3000 die der Ladenbesitzer gegen den Autofahrer nun geltent macht. Zeugen und Polizei war alles da.

4 Bikeunfälle in 2 Jahren langsam wird es gefährlich und jetzt bin ich auch noch mit dem Rennrad unterwegs  

@Erdi
 kannst du auch mir, der mit den Bergen kämpft, das Prophet empfehlen !
Glaube auch nach diesem Schrecken werde ich wohl zuschlagen müssen.

PS: Ich lese hier imernoch rege mit aber leider klappt es bei mir nie mich einer Tour anzuschliesen irgendwie bin ich immer im Dienst oder im Urlaub oder der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Tour ist zu hoch für mich.
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf wird schon mal wieder klappen


----------



## BlackTrek (16. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Sonntag solls Wetter ganz gut werden, habe vor bevorzugt mit dem Renner eine mittlere Runde zu drehen. Hatt Jemand aus der Rennerfraktion Lust, vllt auch Du selber @[email protected]



Wenn´s nicht so früh am Morgen ist, könnte ich mir das überlegen...


----------



## yakko (16. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn´s nicht so früh am Morgen ist, könnte ich mir das überlegen...



Ich könnte mich auch dazu entschließen


----------



## yakko (16. September 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte vor mir die Mirage mit NiPak zu kaufen. Wisst ihr zufällig, wo man die gleich mit NiPak bekommt, also ohne dem lästigen Bleiakku ?



www.bike-discount.de
www.starbike.com


Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Eigenbauten? Oder reicht die Mirage aus?
Wo es jetzt wieder dunkler wird, wollte ich auch mal was stärkeres als meine Cateye haben.

René


----------



## Sakir (16. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Eigenbauten? Oder reicht die Mirage aus?


Ohje, das alte selberbauen Thema, der Laufand hat sich eine tolle 
Lampe gebaut.... 
ich habe es auch versucht... hat auch gut geklappt, aber mir ist der 
Akku viel zu schwer. 
kann dir nur empfehlen, wenn es was stärkeres als Mirage sein soll : 
bau dir eine (z.B. gardena Gehäuse, Decostar IRC 20-30Watt und 
12V7AH Akku) oder kauf die eine Lupine / SuperNova !

@All: ich warte immernoch auf antworten meines Beitrages ! ! ! 
los sagt mal was dazu.... und nicht irgendwelche Gerüchte oder 
Idee in den Raum werfen (gell Jens   )

@Erid01: na klar bist du es, wer sonst ! es ist halt.. wir wollen nicht 
immer durchs Hügelland    *spässle*


----------



## Sakir (16. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Der da, bei dehen da leichter und billiger gehts nett.


ich würde den hier empfehlen, ist sogar 600mm breit, etwas teuerer aber dafür QUALIDEID *ggg*


----------



## yakko (16. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje, das alte selberbauen Thema, der Laufand hat sich eine tolle
> Lampe gebaut....
> ich habe es auch versucht... hat auch gut geklappt, aber mir ist der
> Akku viel zu schwer.
> ...



Naja, der Preisunterschied Mirage X zu Lupine ist mir doch etwas heftig, da bekomme ich ja fast ein neues Rad für   
Mir ging es eher darum, ob Mirage ausreichend ist, extreme Downhills werde ich mir bei Dunkelheit schon verkneifen.
Ist denn bei unseren letztjährigen Ausfahrten nach Vilbel jemand mit Mirage gefahren?



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @All: ich warte immernoch auf antworten meines Beitrages ! ! !
> los sagt mal was dazu.... und nicht irgendwelche Gerüchte oder
> Idee in den Raum werfen (gell Jens   )



Kläre es per PN, wenn das nichts hilft stimme das mit anderen potentiellen Mitfahrern ab und schreibe es ins LMB rein.


René


----------



## KillerN (16. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Kläre es per PN, wenn das nichts hilft stimme das mit anderen potentiellen Mitfahrern ab und schreibe es ins LMB rein.
> René



*DasAlsBesteLösungEmpfind*


----------



## yakko (16. September 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> *DasAlsBesteLösungEmpfind*



hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt keine PN von sakir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (16. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn bei unseren letztjährigen Ausfahrten nach Vilbel jemand mit Mirage gefahren?


wir fahren fast alle mit Mirage und MirageX
in der neueren Version hat kann man sie sogar seitlich einstellen   
ich kann dir raten, Mirage & MirageX & 2 Nipack.... damit bist du bestens ausgestatte und kannst alles fahren, was wir auch fahren werden


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi
> kannst du auch mir, der mit den Bergen kämpft, das Prophet empfehlen !
> Glaube auch nach diesem Schrecken werde ich wohl zuschlagen müssen.
> 
> :


100% JA  

Würde mir nur überlegen obs ein SL seil soll. Denke die 110 vorn und 120mm am Heck langen für Touren. Seidern Du willst es richtig heftig krachen lassen, dass Du die 140mm vorn und hinten brauchst, was ich nicht glaube ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Erid01: na klar bist du es, wer sonst ! es ist halt.. wir wollen nicht
> immer durchs Hügelland    *spässle*


     keiner hatt mich lieb     

OK wieder zum wirklich wichtigen, der Sonntagstour ...

Ich würde gern nochmal Richtung Kühkopf und Gernsheim mit dem Renner wie letztens schon mit Google. Sind entspannte 100 KM bei ein paar HM ab Dietzenbach. Startzeit Familien- Lanschläfer- und Langfrühstückergerechte 12 Uhr  

GEGENVORSCHLÄGE ....  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren fast alle mit Mirage und MirageX
> in der neueren Version hat kann man sie sogar seitlich einstellen
> ich kann dir raten, Mirage & MirageX & 2 Nipack.... damit bist du bestens ausgestatte und kannst alles fahren, was wir auch fahren werden


100% Empfehlung auch von mir. Und gibt es hin und wieder im Set für vernünftiges Geld.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (16. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gern nochmal Richtung Kühkopf und Gernsheim mit dem Renner wie letztens schon mit Google. Sind entspannte 100 KM bei ein paar HM ab Dietzenbach. Startzeit Familien- Lanschläfer- und Langfrühstückergerechte 12 Uhr


 Einverstanden  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> GEGENVORSCHLÄGE ....


 JA : 11:00 Uhr !!  

Zum Schluss lasse mers nochmal krache wenns beliebt  

Hexenschuss ist auf dem Rückzug. Ich bin da jetzt einfach mal zuversichtlich.

Edit: @[email protected] Du bist mir auch noch ne Antwort schuldig...Ich frag Dich ja net oft was. Aber mir fällt auf, dass Du auf meine Fragen so gut wie gar net antwortest. Man kommt sich dann schon ein bisserl doof vor... Würde ich zu den Anwärtern gehören, die bei einer Deiner Touren im LMB-Eintrag besser fehlen sollten ? ( letzter Satz Spässle , ansonsten ernst gemeint)


----------



## SteelManni (16. September 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

@ Maixle, Barracuda, habt Ihr das hier schon gesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183913

Es gibt wieder etwas schönes aus Stahl, ausgerechnet von Fusion!
Wer hätte das gedacht!  

Da könnt ich fast schon wieder schwach werden!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (16. September 2005)

@ yakko
mom. sind bei den selbstbauern die brightstar lampen sehr aktuell, man kommt inzw. leicht an die teile und 10 oder 21W XENON macht halt schon bissi heller als das poplige Halogenzeug...grad gestern is mir erst wieder jemand mit hallogen begegnet und ich hab mich gefragt wie der da was erkennen kann...seis drum, nur so am rande

was ich eigentlich fragen will....fährt hier irgendjemand in hirschberg beim odenwaldbikemarathon mit?!

ach...habts schon gesehn? Mischuwi war in Plettenberg grad ma 30sek, hinter Mike kluge...guggt ma auf der BSN homepage  
(  )


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> GEGENVORSCHLÄGE ....
> Erdi01


OK, bislang keine ernsthaften. Habe den Start jetzt mal auf 11:30 festgelegt, damit ich vorab noch meine Wahl treffen kann ... LMB 

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (17. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, bislang keine ernsthaften. Habe den Start jetzt mal auf 11:30 festgelegt, damit ich vorab noch meine Wahl treffen kann ... LMB
> 
> Erdi01



Ich habe mich einfach mal eingetragen, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so wie es jetzt ist - am besten noch 10° wärmer.


----------



## Lupo (17. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Edit: @[email protected] Haste vor an einen bestimmten Tag die Bierhannestour anzubieten ? Für die Barbarossatour wollte ich in der Regel  den Dienstag oder Donnerstag anbieten


ups..das is schon so lange her, also ich dachte primär an den mittwoch, sozusagen als fortsetzung fürs afterworkbiken. natürlich muss man im herbst/ winter auch witterungsbedingt spontan entscheiden können wann man fährt.

achja...und was der michael geschrieben hatte hat schon einen ernsten hintergrund, wenns auch keinen von uns betrifft isses ja schon eigenartig wie viele sich da angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Google (17. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ups..das is schon so lange her, also ich dachte primär an den mittwoch, sozusagen als fortsetzung fürs afterworkbiken. natürlich muss man im herbst/ winter auch witterungsbedingt spontan entscheiden können wann man fährt.
> 
> achja...und was der michael geschrieben hatte hat schon einen ernsten hintergrund, wenns auch keinen von uns betrifft isses ja schon eigenartig wie viele sich da angesprochen fühlen


Na da kommen wir uns ja so gut wie nicht ins Gehege und ich könnt so alle zwei Wochen zwei Tage hintereinander nightriden. Dann hoff ich mal für mich selbst, das es nicht nur beim guten Vorsatz bleibt  

Übrigens kann ich mir schon denken wer das sein könnte. Mir gehts da ähnlich wie dem Michael

@[email protected] Ich hab mich eingetragen. Bitte schick mir keine PM


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ich hab mich eingetragen. Bitte schick mir keine PM


Nö, ich machs gleich hier ...

UNERWÜNSCHT    

... bis mosche  

Mensch ... dürft wirklich 10 Grad wärmer sein, da muß ich ja nach dem langen Zeugs sehen  

Jetzt geh ich in den Keller, muß den Proheten erleichtern ...

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (17. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> keiner hatt mich lieb
> 
> OK wieder zum wirklich wichtigen, der Sonntagstour ...
> 
> ...



Gibt es ne Adresse von dem Toom Markt? Muss ja irgendwie hinfinden.
Ich glaube von Bornheim mit dem Rad dorthin verkneife ich mir, nicht wegen der Kilometer, ich befürchte aber, ich komme dann nie an


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es ne Adresse von dem Toom Markt? Muss ja irgendwie hinfinden.
> Ich glaube von Bornheim mit dem Rad dorthin verkneife ich mir, nicht wegen der Kilometer, ich befürchte aber, ich komme dann nie an


Der (ex) Toom befindet sich in der Offenbacher Str. Wenn Du über die 661 kommst und Ausfahrt Neu-Isenburg/Dietzenbach genommen hast fährst Du immer Richtung Dietzenbach. Kommst dann nach Dtz rein und bleibst auf der Straße bis zur großen Kreuzung dann siehst Du ihn auf der linken Seite.

Bis morgen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt geh ich in den Keller, muß den Proheten erleichtern ...
> 
> Erdi01


... wieder oben. Habe mein Prophet um 100g erleichtert. Damit bis auf 50g an die Zielgröße rangerückt. Jetzt hatt er 11,55 fahrfertig und die letzen 50g find ich auch noch (ohne Schraubenausbohren und ohne Klingel abzuschrauben  )

War sowieso Zeit für nen neuen Lenker, habe jetzt nen Ritchey WCS drauf. Die WCS BarEnds hatte ich eh im Keller liegen, die sind jetzt auch drauf und die serienmäßigen GripShift Lenkergriffe sind eh fürn A... Da habe ich jetzt auch die WCS drauf. Fühlen sich 100mal besser an. Sind dicker, griffiger und *leichter* Alles in allem eben 100g weniger  

Und die 50g krieg ich weg entweder ...

... XT Schnellspanner gegen Tune
... SLR XP gegen SLR ohne XP
... Latexschläuche gegen Schwalbe XXLight
... XT Kette gegen KCM
... oder, oder ... 

Der Winter könnt kommen wenn er nicht schon da wäre  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (17. September 2005)

@huhu

ich war heute mal ein bissel auf der "Hohen Strasse" unterwegs, man 
kann sie mit dem Rennrad fahren  zumindest mit 28er Reifen *ggg*

morgen werde ich ca 9:00 starten und mit ein paar schleifen zur 
Bad Orb Challenge fahren und mal ein bissel zuschauen 

nächste Woche darf ich Spät arbeietn, d.h. ich komme nicht vor 
23 Uhr heim....   

*ALL: es haben sich immernoch nur ein paar zu meiner Frage 
geäußert... das war kein Witz, es ist tatsache und demnächst 
wird in der richtung etwas unternommen.. also los ... k###t 
euch aus....  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (18. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, bislang keine ernsthaften. Habe den Start jetzt mal auf 11:30 festgelegt, damit ich vorab noch meine Wahl treffen kann ... LMB
> 
> Erdi01


Hm, 100km in 3-4Std???    Wahrscheinlich noch eine Pause inbegriffen? Das macht ja dann einen Schnitt von bis zu 33km/h.   

Ich glaub, da will mich jemand nicht dabei haben...   

  Sonja


----------



## Sakir (18. September 2005)

das kann doch nett sein, bei mir ware es heute morgen satte
*5,5C°*
das ist zum k##zen !​


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, 100km in 3-4Std???    Wahrscheinlich noch eine Pause inbegriffen? Das macht ja dann einen Schnitt von bis zu 33km/h.
> 
> Ich glaub, da will mich jemand nicht dabei haben...
> 
> Sonja


REINE FAHRZEIT ... die Pause ist NICHT inbegriffen. Und ich nehm gern auch noch ein Gang raus, Hauptsache Du kommst mit ...   

Erdi01


----------



## Google (18. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, da will mich jemand nicht dabei haben...
> 
> Sonja


Ich glaub da sucht jemand einen Grund ohne schlechtes Gewissen auf der Couch anzufaulen    

@Erdi01, [email protected] Goiles Wetter  

@[email protected] Selbst dran schuld


----------



## BlackTrek (18. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> REINE FAHRZEIT ... die Pause ist NICHT inbegriffen. Und ich nehm gern auch noch ein Gang raus, Hauptsache Du kommst mit ...
> 
> Erdi01



 
Aber so eine grosse Tour ist mir im Moment einfach ein bisschen viel. Wünsch Euch viel Spass!


----------



## Sakir (18. September 2005)

Halli Hallo

ich wollte mal anfragen, ob noch jemand intresse an "unseren" Trikots hat ?
(ich wurde tatsächlich schon mehrmals deswegen angesprochen )
wir benötigen mind 10Stück, sonst gäbe es mindermengenzuschlag !
wenn unsere Sponsoren sich wieder beteiligen    würde der 
Preis wie das letzte mal bleiben !
ich selbst hätte noch intresse, die Qualität ist supi, sie sitzen gut und 
sehen goil aus, daher würde ich mir noch 2 kurze und 1 langes zulegen...
also sagt mal dazu etwas 
aber bitte mehr Regung als bei meiner letzten Frage ! ! !

ich war heute mal in Bad Orb, tolles Event diese Challenge, auf dem 
Rückweg habe ich mal etwas Gas gegeben und bin doch tatsächlich 
mit einem 32er schnitt nach Offenbach zur Rennbahn geflogen ))


----------



## Google (19. September 2005)

Guten Morgen

@Erdi01,[email protected] War wieder ne schöne Tour. Die Renner liefen wie Nähmaschinen.

@[email protected] Das war doch alles zu 90 % eben. Und dann noch im Windschatten...Es war echt ne "gemütliche" Tour. "Hauptsache Bewegung" stand im Vordergrund.

@[email protected] Die TruH-Shirts find ich auch ok  und werde sicherlich mal wieder ein paar brauchen. Aber momentan und auch nächstes Jahr reichen  mir meine zwei Kurzarm.

Hier noch mein Diätbericht:  

- 1,1 Kg für diese Woche   , in 4 Diätwochen insgesamt 4,8 KG verloren. Derzeitiges Gewicht: 82,9 KG.

Diese Woche, wohl am Mittwoch, will ich wieder ne Erkundungstour rund um den Buchberg machen...Jemand Interesse ? Ich werd dann ggfls. Wege mehrere Male fahren wegen der Orientierung, testweise wo reinfahren, ggfls. gehts dann zurück weils nix is und manchmal müsste man halt auch stehen bleiben um auch mal ein paar Äste wegzuräumen....aber es macht echt Spass die Gegend und die Wege zu erkunden.

Grüsse

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (19. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob noch jemand intresse an "unseren" Trikots hat ?
> (ich wurde tatsächlich schon mehrmals deswegen angesprochen )
> wir benötigen mind 10Stück, sonst gäbe es mindermengenzuschlag !
> wenn unsere Sponsoren sich wieder beteiligen    würde der
> ...


wenn der Preis so bleibt - 2 x Langarm in XL

@[email protected] Ja, war wieder ne Tour nach meinem Geschmack  

Erdi01


----------



## SteelManni (19. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob noch jemand intresse an "unseren" Trikots hat ?
> (ich wurde tatsächlich schon mehrmals deswegen angesprochen )
> wir benötigen mind 10Stück, sonst gäbe es mindermengenzuschlag !
> ...



Moin @ all,  
@ Sakir, ein kurzes würd ich auch noch nehmen!
Die Größe war glaub ich M, muss noch mal schauen!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (19. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob noch jemand intresse an "unseren" Trikots hat ?
> (ich wurde tatsächlich schon mehrmals deswegen angesprochen )
> ...


wir brauchen aktuell keine trikots mehr, aber das sponsoring mach ich gerne wieder,

wolfgang


----------



## yakko (19. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob noch jemand intresse an "unseren" Trikots hat ?
> (ich wurde tatsächlich schon mehrmals deswegen angesprochen )
> ...



Ich bei gleichbleibenden Preisen würde ich noch ein Langes in L nehmen   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Ja, war wieder ne Tour nach meinem Geschmack
> 
> Erdi01



Fand ich auch, tolle Arbeit da vorne   
Wie viele km standen am Ende bei dir auf dem Tacho? Meiner hatte zwischendurch ein paar Aussetzer.

René


----------



## Ippie (19. September 2005)

Morsch ' n zusammen,

Trikot's würde ich auch noch nehmen. 1 kurzes und 1 langes. Sponsoring genehmigt.

Die Rennsaison ist jetzt auch beendet und jetzt geht so langsam der Herbst los. Gestern morgen am Start war es mir bei 4° C echt zu kalt. 
In nächster Zeit ist erst mal Gewichtsabnahme angesagt, und wieder entspannte Touren und Läufe. In letzter Zeit hatte ich in der Fa. soviel zu tun, daß ich das Hobby hinten angestellen mußte. Das habe ich auch deutlich bei der Spessart-Challenge gemerkt. Irgendwie scheint mir in letzter Zeit auch die Pannenhäufigkeit zu hoch zu sein. Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich drei Platten an einem Tag! Und wahrscheinlich bin ich gestern das ganze Rennen mit halb angezogener Hinterbremse gefahren. Und ich habe nicht gemerkt, außer daß ich zum Ende hin immer platter wurde. Meine Frau hat sich im Ziel nur gewundert, daß das Rad sich so schwer schieben ließ.  Und ich mich, daß die Zeit zu schlecht war! Meine Laufzeit am Samstag war dagegen doch recht zufriedenstellend. 10 km - 47:30 Min. 
Fazit: laufen und biken in Kombination ist sehr Interessant. Auch der Muskelkater ist auch nicht zu verachten.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (19. September 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Fand ich auch, tolle Arbeit da vorne
> Wie viele km standen am Ende bei dir auf dem Tacho? Meiner hatte zwischendurch ein paar Aussetzer.
> 
> René


115 waren es  

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (20. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo
> 
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob noch jemand intresse an "unseren" Trikots hat ?
> (ich wurde tatsächlich schon mehrmals deswegen angesprochen )
> ...



@Sakir: ...sehr gute Idee  . Ich würde dann auch noch ein Kurzarm in XXL nehmen. Vielen Dank schonmal für das Organisieren. Du bist ein  . Achja, nochmal vielen Dank für die Tipps mit den Physiotherapeuten.

@SteelManni: Danke für den Link. Günter hatte sowas ja schonmal angedeutet. Bei dem "Retro" könnte ich auch nochmal richtig schwach werden **SabberSabber**.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## KillerN (20. September 2005)

@Sakir Ich wäre an einem langem Trikot interresiert, sag aber mal bescheid, bevor du bestellst.   

Wann beginnt eigentlich wieder der Winterpokal ?
Der Temperatur nach, könnte es schon losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Wann beginnt eigentlich wieder der Winterpokal ?
> Der Temperatur nach, könnte es schon losgehen


Denke wie die Jahre zuvor am 01. November. Werden wieder Teams gebildet 

Ab Oktober/November beginnt für mich die Mallevorbereitung, sprich die Ultratouren am WE. Milteberg, Kinzig- oder Niddastausee, Kühkopf, Mömlingtal, Vulkanradweg, Mainz ... Für wen noch  

Ohne Malle im März hätte ich gar keinen Grund über Herbst/Winter zu fahren 

Erdi01


----------



## Google (21. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke wie die Jahre zuvor am 01. November. Werden wieder Teams gebildet


Also beim WP mach ich natürlich wieder mit und wenn es wieder Teams geben sollte, machen wir doch wieder (mindestens)eins  Oder    

Ich hab schon mal im Fitnessforum (im alten WP-Thread) angeregt, dass XC-Racer einen neuen Thread eröffnet. Da gibts dann bestimmt wieder alle Infos über Beginn und Regeln. Ihr könnt ja dann und wann mal da schauen.

Alle die im März nach Malle fahren können doch schon mal mitmachen, weil sie mehr oder weniger über die kalte Jahreszeit fahren werden (Müssen !!! meine Herren...Müssen !!!  ). Und dann haben wir hier ja noch jede Menge Leut, die auch ohne Aussicht auf Malle im Winter fahren....Vielleicht kriegen wir ja 2 Teams zusammen   Mir fallen schon mal folgende potentielle Mitfahrer ein:

Ich Du....ähh...Erdi, Ippie, Sakir, Yakko, KillerN, Lupo, Miss Marple, Barracuda, SteelManni, Andreas, mafels, BlackTrek....hoffentlich niemanden vergessen.

Kein Erfolgsdruck, dabei sein ist alles, würd ich mal sagen. Hauptsache man wird übern Winter ein bisserl zusätzlich zum Biken motiviert. Also wär hat Interesse ? Saaacht mal was...

Unsere Teamnamen könnten wir ja auch noch mal überdenken. Entweder wieder Eisbären oder Hanauer Eisbären oder Touren rund um Hanau oder, oder oder....

Das wäre meine Anregung zum Winterpokal. Also wenn hier was läuft, mich bitte nicht vergessen  

Ich fahr am Donnerstag erst mal für 2 Wochen in die Türkei, bin dann grad mal ne Woche da...dann wieder ne Woche weg bis 24.10.05. Falls ihr was machen wollt, müsste jemand anderes das ganze in die Hand nehmen und falls Ihr Teams meldet, mich bitte net vergessen  Wo ich mich wieder finde ist mir egal  


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Oktober/November beginnt für mich die Mallevorbereitung, sprich die Ultratouren am WE. Milteberg, Kinzig- oder Niddastausee, Kühkopf, Mömlingtal, Vulkanradweg, Mainz ... Für wen noch


Genau das und mehr wollt ich auch machen  Und unter der Woche unsere Nighrides


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr am Donnerstag erst mal für 2 Wochen in die Türkei,


 

Wo fährst du den hin in der Türkei?

Gruß


----------



## Google (22. September 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wo fährst du den hin in der Türkei?


Nach Gümbet, 7 Km von Bodrum entfernt. Natürlich werd ich mir dort ein Bike ausleihen und so alle 3 Tage für 2 Stunden die Umgebung erkunden  

Hier mal ein Auszug wie ich meine Kollegen auf der Arbeit kurz vor meinem Urlaub motiviere:

_Leider bin ich ja ab Donnerstag in der Türkei...Ich könnte mir ehrlich gesagt auch besseres vorstellen  als bei dieser "Türkeihitze" in der Strandliege rumzufaulen und sich den ganzen Tag den Ranzen vollzuschlagen. Dieses blöde allinklusive immer...diese schreckliche Auswahl am Buffett wo man sich nie entscheiden kann....die sollen da ja jede Menge Süsspeisen haben....

Na ja, ich werd vielleicht in der weitläufigen Hotelanlage ein bisschen Joggen, ein bisserl planschen im Pool und im Meer ( Die Riesenrutschen nerven ja schon ein bisschen..) ......und ein bisserl Rad fahren um die Zeit rumzukriegen. Wahrscheinlich werden mir wieder alle Gräten weh tun und ich werd dann wohl die kostenlosen Massagen im Haman in Anspruch nehmen müssen und mich richtig durchwalken lassen. Ist ja auch nicht gerade sooo angenehm.....

In diesem Sinne....Seid froh nicht an meiner Stelle zu sein !! _Echt nett Oder   

Ich werd mich dann auch mal bei Euch verabschieden und meld mich erst wieder für ein kurzes Gastspiel am 07.10. Wäre ungemein schön wenn Ihr an diesem kommenden WE ne Tour macht wo ich mich doch glatt und sofort wieder anschliessen könnte  

Haltet die Ohren steif und so...Bis denne  

Ps. Falls mit einem Winterpokalteam noch was läuft vergesst mich nicht


----------



## Ippie (22. September 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> _Leider bin ich ja ab Donnerstag in der Türkei...Ich könnte mir ehrlich gesagt auch besseres vorstellen  als bei dieser "Türkeihitze" in der Strandliege rumzufaulen und sich den ganzen Tag den Ranzen vollzuschlagen. Dieses blöde allinklusive immer...diese schreckliche Auswahl am Buffett wo man sich nie entscheiden kann....die sollen da ja jede Menge Süsspeisen haben....
> 
> Na ja, ich werd vielleicht in der weitläufigen Hotelanlage ein bisschen Joggen, ein bisserl planschen im Pool und im Meer ( Die Riesenrutschen nerven ja schon ein bisschen..) ......und ein bisserl Rad fahren um die Zeit rumzukriegen. Wahrscheinlich werden mir wieder alle Gräten weh tun und ich werd dann wohl die kostenlosen Massagen im Haman in Anspruch nehmen müssen und mich richtig durchwalken lassen. Ist ja auch nicht gerade sooo angenehm.....
> 
> In diesem Sinne....Seid froh nicht an meiner Stelle zu sein !! _



Morsch 'n zusammen,

Google,

nicht schlecht der Text. Hat mich echt motiviert, zuhause zu bleiben  
Ich wünsche Euch bei der Bullenhitze gute Erholung und viel Spaß.

Volker


----------



## Barracuda_de (22. September 2005)

Hallo,

wegen der trikot bestellaktion sind die lang arm trikots dicker vom material, so das man sie als wintertrikot verwenden kann?

danke


----------



## Lupo (22. September 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wegen der trikot bestellaktion sind die lang arm trikots dicker vom material, so das man sie als wintertrikot verwenden kann?
> 
> danke


ja etwas dicker vom stoff her sind die schon. bis +5°C wars ganz angenehm. für tiefere temp. reicht es aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr...


----------



## BlackTrek (24. September 2005)

Na, so still hier? Dabei war doch sooo schönes Wetter heute!   oder alle im Urlaub?



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke wie die Jahre zuvor am 01. November. Werden wieder Teams gebildet



Also beim Winterpokal wär ich dabei! Letztes Jahr hab ich ja leider erst im Dezember dieses Forum hier entdeckt. 
Und trainieren hab ich ziemlich nötig   Wo unser Google so schön abnimmt, hab ich ungefähr so viel draufgepackt und beim Fahren geht´s auch nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle   .

Ich bin heute mit dem Renner mal Richtung Vogelsberg gefahren. Nette Gegend, aber in Hirzenhain hab ich dann beschlossen, dass Zweifach-Kurbelgarnitur plus lasche Waden für diese Gegend ungeeignet sind. Die ganze Tour waren gerade mal 83km/800hm, aber ich war danach doch ganz schön platt. 
Und um mit Genuss eine "Hoherodskopf-Tour" mit dem Renner zu fahren, muss noch was passieren (bessere Beine und 10kg weniger?    oder auf Dreifach-Kurbel umrüsten?  :kotz: )

Erdi, hast Du mittlerweile eine Kompaktkurbel an Deinem Renner?


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi, hast Du mittlerweile eine Kompaktkurbel an Deinem Renner?


Ja  eine Surgino mit Stronglight Kettenblätter von Dehnen da. Ich habe die Version für Okta mit 50/34. Wiegt gerade mal nachgewoogene 520 Gramm. Hinten fahr ich 9-fach 13-27.

Ich war gestern mit den Dietzenbachern das erste Mal mit dem Renner im Spessart. Da hatts auch schöne Rampen, dei den 16% habe ich die 34/27 auch aufgelegt, dass geht noch ohne Drücken zu fahren.

Werd heute früher Nachmittag eine lockere Runde mit dem MTB drehen ... Lust  

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (25. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Werd heute früher Nachmittag eine lockere Runde mit dem MTB drehen ... Lust
> 
> Erdi01



Och ja, könnte ich mich hinreissen lassen!   Wie wär´s, wir treffen uns 15:00 in Wilhelmsbad (dann kannste von Dietzenbach kommend schon ein paar Kilometer machen und jeder hat seine Wohlfühldistanz erreicht   ). Ich muss um ca. 18:00 wieder zuhause sein. Dazwischen würde ich anbieten, Bruchköbler Wald - Buchberg - Trages - Kloster St. Wolfgang und wieder nach HU.

Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Och ja, könnte ich mich hinreissen lassen!   Wie wär´s, wir treffen uns 15:00 in Wilhelmsbad (dann kannste von Dietzenbach kommend schon ein paar Kilometer machen und jeder hat seine Wohlfühldistanz erreicht   ). Ich muss um ca. 18:00 wieder zuhause sein. Dazwischen würde ich anbieten, Bruchköbler Wald - Buchberg - Trages - Kloster St. Wolfgang und wieder nach HU.
> 
> Sonja


Auf was lass ich mich da jetzt ein.   OK, aber wir lassen es locker angehen und Dein Monsterfederwegsfully lässt Du aber zu Hause  

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (25. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf was lass ich mich da jetzt ein.   OK, aber wir lassen es locker angehen und Dein Monsterfederwegsfully lässt Du aber zu Hause
> 
> Erdi01



 na gut, dann komm ich mit dem Fuel. Bis später!
(P+R Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad 15:00)

Sonja


----------



## Miss Marple (25. September 2005)

Viel Spaß euch beiden und das mir der Erdi morgen im Atlanis nicht wieder so schlagskaputt rumhängt wie neulich wo er auch unbedingt 2 Mördertouren hintereinander fahren musste  

@[email protected] so 10 kg fänd ich auch nicht schlecht. Haste ein Geheimrezept? Oder hilft halt doch nur FdH und mehr Sport  

Gruß Martina

P.S. Erdi01 bin schon fertig    und jetzt gehts


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann komm ich mit dem Fuel. Bis später!
> (P+R Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad 15:00)
> 
> Sonja


GPS ist geladen, aber könntest mir trotzdem mal Deine Handynummer geben. 

Siiiiicheeeer isss siiiicheeer ...

@Miss [email protected] so schnell, OK kannst bei mir weitermachen  

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (25. September 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] so 10 kg fänd ich auch nicht schlecht. Haste ein Geheimrezept? Oder hilft halt doch nur FdH und mehr Sport


Also wie gesagt, mir hilft sehr, wenn ich ein konkretes sportliches Ziel habe. In meinem Fall Jedermann-Rennen Henninger Turm (RR) und Frammersbach (MTB).
Was die Ernährung betrifft: nicht die Hälfte von sonst, sondern kalorienarm und vor allem fettarm. Keine Pommes, keine Wurst, kein paniertes Schnitzel das noch schön das Fett aufgesogen hat, keine Schoko, etc. Und gleichzeitig möglichst viel Bewegung. Eins allein hilft bei mir nicht viel. Und selbst dann dauert es ewig. Von 4kg in drei Wochen kann ich leider nur träumen...

Also kein Geheimrezept, dranbleiben und Geduld haben.   

@Erdi: Check PN.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Ernährung betrifft: nicht die Hälfte von sonst, sondern kalorienarm und vor allem fettarm. Keine Pommes, keine Wurst, kein paniertes Schnitzel das noch schön das Fett aufgesogen hat, keine Schoko, etc. .


Erstmal weis ich gar nicht wo Ihr 10 Kg abnehmen wollt, da bleibt ja gar nix mehr von Euch übrig  

Und auf all das oben genannte Verzichten ohne mich, schei... Vogelfutter 

Und nicht diese hauruck Methode von Google. Jeder Arzt bestätigt, dass 1 Kg Gewichtsreduktion pro Monat gesund und dauerhaft ist.

So, der Prophet hatt gesprochen  

@[email protected] war sehr schön Deine Hausrunde. Bei den Trails kann einem schwindelig werden  Auf ein Neues ...

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (25. September 2005)

Ach Erdi01     du Frauenversteher, du bist ja besser als Google  .

Das Ziel von Blacktrek ist nach deiner Richtlinie aber dann durchaus realistisch, denn bis zum 1. Mai sind es ja grob 8 Monate.  

@Blacktrek, ja ja mit dieser Antwort hatte ich gerechnet  , was mach ich jetzt mit der großen Packung von den guten Köhler-Negerküssen vom Seligenstadtbummel  ? Wolfgang hat Sonjas Post bereits gelesen und weigert sich sie alleine zu essen, weil Schokolade dran ist  .Erdie Interesse?

Gruß, Martina 

l


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> ) .Erdie Interesse?
> 
> Gruß, Martina
> 
> l


her damit, ich mach sie nieder    

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (25. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal weis ich gar nicht wo Ihr 10 Kg abnehmen wollt, da bleibt ja gar nix mehr von Euch übrig


Doch, doch, Du wirst schon sehen (auf dem Bike bergauf dann aber nur noch von hinten   )


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] war sehr schön Deine Hausrunde. Bei den Trails kann einem schwindelig werden  Auf ein Neues ...


  Danke, gern geschehen! Und was meinst Du, wie interessant das dann erst ist, wenn man nachts da lang fährt und nur die nächsten paar Meter sehen kann.     


			
				Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ziel von Blacktrek ist nach deiner Richtlinie aber dann durchaus realistisch, denn bis zum 1. Mai sind es ja grob 8 Monate.


Und mit 8kg weniger wäre ich auch schonmal zufrieden.   
Bin mal gespannt, ob Google seine Fettabbau-Erfolge auch über den Urlaub retten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> D... Und was meinst Du, wie interessant das dann erst ist, wenn man nachts da lang fährt und nur die nächsten paar Meter sehen kann.     ...


nightrideverdächtig


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, doch, Du wirst schon sehen (auf dem Bike bergauf dann aber nur noch von hinten   )


Kann ich mit leben, ist ja nicht die schlechteste Ansicht   


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, gern geschehen! Und was meinst Du, wie interessant das dann erst ist, wenn man nachts da lang fährt und nur die nächsten paar Meter sehen kann.


wenn Du da rein und raus findest und mir/uns nicht davonrauschst - gern 

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (26. September 2005)

Gudde,

@Blacktrek, Erdi01: Habe gerade gelesen, dass ihr die schönen Trails im Bruchköbler Wald unsicher gemacht habt. Die sind schon ganz nett oder  . Kommt beim Fahren fast sowas wie Flow-Feeling auf. Sagt mir mal bescheid, wenn Ihr die wieder unsicher macht. Vielleicht kenn ich dort noch nicht alle  . 

@Blacktrek: Hast Du Erdi auch die schöne BMX Strecke um den kleinen Teich an der Autobahn gezeigt? Suche eigentlich immer noch, wie ich den Bruchköbler Wald ohne viel Strasse in eine Tour integrieren kann (z.B. zum Buchberg). Habe es zwar schon geschafft die Runde mit dem Kilianstädter Wald fast ohne Strasse zu verbinden...Immerhin...Hast Du oder Erdi da irgendwie eine Streckenbeschreibung oder einen Plan von Eurer gestrigen Tour? Kannst übrigens mal Bescheid geben, wenn Du eine Hausrunde drehst. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal kurz schliessen. Wohne selbst im Musikerviertel nähe Beethovenplatz.

@Lupo: In der Tat. Der Bruchköbler Wald ist dazu geradezu prädestiniert   ...zum Nightride.

Viele Grüsse 
Maixle
KONA rockz and GT rulez


----------



## Principia (26. September 2005)

da einige von euch anscheinend auch des öfteren auf schmalen reifen unterwegs sind, hier auch nochmal kurz werbung für das event des jahres am kommenden wochenende! 

*7. ibc rennradtreffen und erstes treffen von rennrad-news.de*


----------



## Lupo (26. September 2005)

es gibt wieder einen neuen alten messi - sammler    :

* 1. Der Posteingang von Sakir ist voll. Sakir kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.*

ich schick dir jetzt ne e-mail.

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (26. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt wieder einen neuen alten messi - sammler    :
> 
> * 1. Der Posteingang von Sakir ist voll. Sakir kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.*
> 
> ...


wo ist der eigentlich abgeblieben  Könnt wetten, er dreht still und leise seine Trainigsrunden. Wenn wir Ihn wiedersehen nur noch von hinten ...

@Miss [email protected] mampf ... mampf, habe schon mit dem Vernichten Deiner Kallorien begonnen ...

@[email protected] wieder im Land oder hatt Dich Rita umgepustet  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (26. September 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Blacktrek: Hast Du Erdi auch die schöne BMX Strecke um den kleinen Teich an der Autobahn gezeigt?


Nee, das hab ich ausgelassen. Ich hatte den Eindruck, das ist nicht so nach Erdis Geschmack.   



			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Suche eigentlich immer noch, wie ich den Bruchköbler Wald ohne viel Strasse in eine Tour integrieren kann (z.B. zum Buchberg).


Naja, zum Buchberg liegt irgendwie dieses Rodenbach so blöd dazwischen. 
Es geht schon, aber beide Varianten haben so ihre Nachteile... Dann lieber ein bisschen durch Rodenbach gurken.



			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du oder Erdi da irgendwie eine Streckenbeschreibung oder einen Plan von Eurer gestrigen Tour? Kannst übrigens mal Bescheid geben, wenn Du eine Hausrunde drehst. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal kurz schliessen. Wohne selbst im Musikerviertel nähe Beethovenplatz.


Beschreibung hab ich natürlich nicht. Aber kannst gern mal mitkommen (alle mitlesenden natürlich auch).



			
				maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: In der Tat. Der Bruchköbler Wald ist dazu geradezu prädestiniert   ...zum Nightride.


Nächster Donnerstag 20:00, wie wär´s?


----------



## Andreas (27. September 2005)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mich aus dem Urlaub zurueckmelden. Ich bin gestern 
Abend nach Hause gekommen und muss heute auch schon wieder
arbeiten. Zum Glueck sind die Temperaturen noch angenehm.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wieder im Land oder hatt Dich Rita umgepustet



Rita hat uns zum Glueck nur gestreift. Es war aber schon heftig genug. 
Das Hotel stand einen Tag unter Wasser und das Notstromagregat lief.


----------



## RedRum05 (27. September 2005)

@Andreas:

Habe grade gesehn, dass du als Wohnsitz Rödermark angegeben hast. Aus welchem Teil kommst du denn?
Suche momentan noch den "ein oder andere", mit dem man unter der Woche oder mal am Wochenende ne Tour machen könnte.


----------



## Andreas (27. September 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas:
> 
> Habe grade gesehn, dass du als Wohnsitz Rödermark angegeben hast. Aus welchem Teil kommst du denn?
> Suche momentan noch den "ein oder andere", mit dem man unter der Woche oder mal am Wochenende ne Tour machen könnte.



Hi RedRum05,

ich komme aus Ober Roden. 

Du kannst Dich gerne an einer unserer Touren anschliessen. Unter der Woche starten wir meist in Dietzenbach. Momentan allerdings dann eher mit Licht zum Night Ride.


@Erdi: Ist eigentlich etwas geplant in naechster Zeit. Bzw. bist Du wieder motiviert?    Ich habe noch nicht alle Beitraege gelesen.

Wie waere es am Mittwoch. Da soll das Wetter noch halten und wir koennten
es mit diesem Event zusammenlegen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2176784&postcount=1012


----------



## RedRum05 (27. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi RedRum05,
> 
> ich komme aus Ober Roden.
> 
> ...



Ober-Roden ist ja gleich neben drann. Kennst du zufällig auch den Oli vom Radsport Kemmer ? 

Also Night-Ride dürfte bei mir kein Thema sein.. Mit dem Licht kann man den Weg für 2 Biker ausleuchten   
Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie "stark" ihr seid, nicht das ich da als Bremse dien.


----------



## Sakir (27. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der eigentlich abgeblieben  Könnt wetten, er dreht still und leise seine Trainigsrunden. Wenn wir Ihn wiedersehen nur noch von hinten ...


  

habe etwas platz im Postfach gemacht ))

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi: Ist eigentlich etwas geplant in naechster Zeit. Bzw. bist Du wieder motiviert?    Ich habe noch nicht alle Beitraege gelesen.
> 
> Wie waere es am Mittwoch. Da soll das Wetter noch halten und wir koennten
> es mit diesem Event zusammenlegen:
> ...


konkret geplant habe ich noch nix, wollt aber auch mal fahren um mein NiPack auszuprobieren.

Morgen wäre schon OK aber nicht um 18 Uhr, nachwievor ab 19 UHr bei mir. Kannst ja versuchen die Iseboscher in unsere Richtung zu locken.

Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt BlackTrek bei Ihrer Runde am DO zu begleiten. Ab Dtz braucht man eine Stunde bis HU-Wilhelmsbad, würd passen mit 20 Uhr. Kannst Dir auch überlegen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2005)

@[email protected] mit Morgen steht  Das wird Dir ja nicht entgangen sein  

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (28. September 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Nächster Donnerstag 20:00, wie wär´s?



@BlackTrek: Donnerstag 20:00 Uhr hört sich ziemlich gut (insbesondere die Uhrzeit). Diesen Donnerstag wird das allerdings nichts bei mir, da ich leider einen anderweitigen privaten Termin habe, den ich nicht verpassen darf...Aber der darauffolgenden Mittwoch (05.10.) oder Donnerstag (06.10.) würden bei mir sehr gut passen. Wie sieht's da bei Dir und natürlich auch den anderen aus?

...übrigens: Wie fährt sich Dein Switch?


----------



## Andreas (28. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] mit Morgen steht  Das wird Dir ja nicht entgangen sein
> 
> Erdi01



Ja, ich habe es gerade gesehen. Ich bin auch um 18:45 h am ex   Toom   




			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ober-Roden ist ja gleich neben drann. Kennst du zufällig auch den Oli vom Radsport Kemmer ?



Kennen ist zuviel gesagt. Ich war schon mal in seinem Laden drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (28. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Kennen ist zuviel gesagt. Ich war schon mal in seinem Laden drin.



.. und was hälste von dem Laden.. ? 

Was fürn KM/H Schnitt fährst du auf deinen Touren denn so. Wollte evtl. mal am Wochenende oder wenn ich es schaffe die Woche Abends ne Runde drehn


----------



## Onzilla (28. September 2005)

Wer Mittwoch Abends gerne fahren möchte, der kann zum "Hufeisen" kommen. Dort gibt es sogar einen Parkplatz für PKW. Das Hufeisen ist leicht zu finden (auf der Birkenhainer Strasse) oder auch im Internet (500 Meter vom "Hufeisenhof.de" entfernt).

Dort finden sich jede Woche 2 versch. Gruppen ein.

Einmal die "Downhiller", welche recht langsam fahren, aber die interessanteren Trails kennen und 

einmal die "Normalbiker", welche bedeutend zügiger fahren, sozusagen als Trainingsfahrt.


Da der Winterpokal bald wieder aktuell wird hier nochwas:

Wenn noch jemand "gebraucht" wird, so rechtzeitig bei mir melden, ich würde gerne auch einmal in einem Team mitfahren. Die (leider wenigen) Winterfahrten mit Euch waren OK, jetzt habe ich sogar einen uralten Renner dafür.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich - so glaube ich- etwa Platz 30 "geschafft".

Vielleicht gibt es Eisbären Team I,  II,  und III  ?


Gruss

Peter


----------



## Andreas (28. September 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> .. und was hälste von dem Laden.. ?



Der Laden ist ok, wenn auch ein wenig teuer.
Bin aber froh das es eine Alternative zum unserem Radhaendler gibt.




			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Was fürn KM/H Schnitt fährst du auf deinen Touren denn so. Wollte evtl. mal am Wochenende oder wenn ich es schaffe die Woche Abends ne Runde drehn



Ich fahre kein Renntempo. So ca. 22-25er Schnitt im flachen.


----------



## RedRum05 (28. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Der Laden ist ok, wenn auch ein wenig teuer.
> Bin aber froh das es eine Alternative zum unserem Radhaendler gibt.
> Ich fahre kein Renntempo. So ca. 22-25er Schnitt im flachen.



Naja, mit dem muss man wirklich verhandeln! Alternive zu welchem Radladen meinst du denn? Gotta   


Ja also wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, kann man sich ja mal zum Fahren treffen auf ne kleine Runde ?!


----------



## Lupo (28. September 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, mit dem muss man wirklich verhandeln! Alternive zu welchem Radladen meinst du denn? Gotta



hi redrum, wenns dir net zu weit ist gugg mal bei meinem dealer, also bike aktiv rein. der günter ist ok und das preis - leistungs verhältnis stimmt auf alle fälle


----------



## Erdi01 (28. September 2005)

vor lauter Nightride die heute endende Raven Auktion in Ebay vergessen. Da ist ein Ravenframe mit Fatty für 257 Euro weggegangen  Und auch noch in dem geilen blau, ich könnt mich in die Ecke schmeißen  

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2005)

@Lupo, Miss [email protected] bei den Wetteraussichten verkneif ich mir ein Ausflug zur Burg Els. Falls Ihr fahrt viel Spaß, falls nicht könnt Ihr Euch Andreas und mir anschließen. Falls ein Tag das Wetter mitmacht wollen wir eine Runde drehen. Wohin und was keine Ahnung, mal sehen ... 

@[email protected] schon ne Idee  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (29. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, Miss [email protected] bei den Wetteraussichten verkneif ich mir ein Ausflug zur Burg Els. Falls Ihr fahrt viel Spaß, falls nicht könnt Ihr Euch Andreas und mir anschließen. Falls ein Tag das Wetter mitmacht wollen wir eine Runde drehen. Wohin und was keine Ahnung, mal sehen ...
> 
> @[email protected] schon ne Idee
> 
> Erdi01



Wir können ja die Trails am den Weinbergen oberhalb Groß Umstadt mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Das hatten wir ja eh mal vor. Ich hoffe es regnet nicht, denn für Sonntag ist jetzt auch schon kein gutes Wetter vorhergesagt.

Wegen dem raven: Noch nie was von automatischen Biet-Robotern gehört?   

@RedRum05: Du kannst Dich gerne anschließen


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja die Trails am den Weinbergen oberhalb Groß Umstadt mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Das hatten wir ja eh mal vor. Ich hoffe es regnet nicht, denn für Sonntag ist jetzt auch schon kein gutes Wetter vorhergesagt.
> 
> Wegen dem raven: Noch nie was von automatischen Biet-Robotern gehört?
> 
> @RedRum05: Du kannst Dich gerne anschließen


Ja das könnten wir mal machen ...

Und wegen Bietrobotern, da müßt ich mich ja im Vorfeld festlegen und ggfl. richtig viel "setzen" um zum Zug zu kommen, da ist Handarbeit angesagt.

Was solls, ist ja nicht so, dass ich nix zum fahren hätte  

@Lupo, Miss [email protected] was ist eigentlich mit Atlantis am Montag, fällt so oder so aus - oder  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (29. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @RedRum05: Du kannst Dich gerne anschließen



An sich gerne, allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, dass er irgendwie zu durch trainiert für mich seid und ich euch nicht aufhalten will. Ansonsten wenn ich Termin und Treffpunnkt weiss würde ich mich mal dazu gesellen..


----------



## Lupo (30. September 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, Miss [email protected] was ist eigentlich mit Atlantis am Montag, fällt so oder so aus - oder
> 
> Erdi01


wahrscheinlich, wir kommen ja erst montag abend zurück...


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Oktober 2005)

Wollt noch mal nachhacken, ob es evtl. Montag was wird mit na Tour ? Da ja wohl Montag der einzigst konstante Tag werden soll - bezogen aufs Wetter.

Wollte nämlich schon noch ne schöne Runde drehn und da ja Montag auch noch frei wäre....


----------



## Andreas (1. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt noch mal nachhacken, ob es evtl. Montag was wird mit na Tour ? Da ja wohl Montag der einzigst konstante Tag werden soll - bezogen aufs Wetter.
> 
> Wollte nämlich schon noch ne schöne Runde drehn und da ja Montag auch noch frei wäre....



Ja, ich denke auch Montag wäre der bessere Tag. So ein Mistwetter.


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich denke auch Montag wäre der bessere Tag. So ein Mistwetter.



Das kannste laut sagen   

Wo wollt ihr denn dann lang fahren und wie lang (Km) wären die Runde?
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter auch bis Montag noch besser...


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Oktober 2005)

Wollte vorhin mitem Bruder mal ne Runde drehn und wir musste bei 20Km abbrechen   

Die Luft hier im Wald und Umgebung war so eckelhaft. Wir hatten kalt/feuchte Luft und da sich dann noch die Asthma Lunge darüber gefreut hat, haben wir uns nicht mehr gefreut und mussten heim 
So wurde aus einer ehemaligen 50-60Km Runde eine knapp über 20Km Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (3. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem ich aus Protest gegen das Wetter gestern einfach trotzdem gefahren bin und mir so richtig einmal Vollwäsche gegeben hab, war ja heute der trübe Tag richtig angenehm  .

Und wo man sich ja schonmal richtig eingestimmt hat: Wie isses denn nun mit dem Winterpokal? Gibt es wieder Teams? Welche? Wer fährt wo?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich aus Protest gegen das Wetter gestern einfach trotzdem gefahren bin und mir so richtig einmal Vollwäsche gegeben hab ...


  


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo man sich ja schonmal richtig eingestimmt hat: Wie isses denn nun mit dem Winterpokal? Gibt es wieder Teams? Welche? Wer fährt wo?


also das ist ja eigentlich Googles Aufgabe 

Ich setzt mal voraus, dass die Regeln die vom letzen Jahr sind  

Vorschlag: Mann könnte das Eisbären-Team vom Vorjahr wiederauferstehen lassen (Google, Sakir, Ippie, Lupo ... wer war der Fünfte  )  

Und das letztjährige Eisbärenhetzer-Team aus dem RR-Forum könnten wir dieses Jahr hier antreten lassen   Das waren unter Anderen Yakko und Meinereiner. Da wären also noch 3 Plätze zu vergeben, vllt BlackTrek, Andreas, Onzilla (hatte glaube auch schon nach einer Mitgliedschaft gefragt), 
oder weitere, andere Interessierte   

Es können sich alle Genannten ja mal zu Wort melden, was sie darüber denken  

Ich bekenne mich dann auch gleich mal zur Mitgliedschaft im Eisbärenhetzer-Team 

Mal sehen vllt kriegen wir in den nächsten Tagen 2 Teams zusammen und Google braucht nur noch die Meldung vorzunehmen  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (3. Oktober 2005)

Gibt es irgendwo die Spielregeln für den Winterpokal


----------



## Andreas (3. Oktober 2005)

Also ich bin bei den Eisbären-Hetzern dabei  

@puls190: Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/


----------



## Sakir (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

also mir isses wurscht in welchem Team ich bin oder gesteckt werde !

Michael


----------



## Ippie (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

von mir aus können wir das so wie letztes Jahr handhaben. Aber bei so starken Eisbärenhetzern sollten wir den Teamnamen wechseln. Außer wenn die Eisbären die Eisbärenhetzer jagen sollen.

Bei mir persönlich läuft zur Zeit nichts. Letztes WE 24.-25.war ich erkältet und hatte die letzte Woche eine Sportpause eingelegt uns seit vorgestern habe ich noch eine Mandelentzündung und ich werde wohl Antibiotika einnehmen müssen. Also diese Woche geht auch nichts. 

Euch eine schöne Woche

und tschüss

Volker


----------



## Andreas (4. Oktober 2005)

Winterpokal:
Wenn wir genug Leute zusammen bekommen melden wir diesmal aber beide Teams unter mtb-new.de an? Ich faende das spannender.
Aufteilen koennen wir die Teams ja nach Vielfahrer und Schoenwetterbiker   
Aber die Aufteilung ueberlasse ich dem Google...

@Ippie: Gute Besserung!!! 
Du muss ja am 1.11. zum Winterpokal wieder fit sein!


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Oktober 2005)

Winterpokal ...   

Hab mir zwar schon von ein paar Tagen die Seite angeschaut, aber um was es da genau geht hab ich wohl nicht so ganz begriffen..


----------



## Lupo (4. Oktober 2005)

@ippie: auch von mir gute besserung    



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpokal:....
> Aufteilen koennen wir die Teams ja nach Vielfahrer und Schoenwetterbiker
> ....


dann wär ich gern bei den schönwetterbikern dabei obwohl ich wasserfest bin   aber dem druck der vielfahrer bin ich nicht gewachsen  

übrigens wollte ich mich grad mal im kölner forum über deren liesertour informieren aber ich glaub das kann ich mir sparen. ab seite 12 geht so richtig die post ab.  rheinische frohnaturen eben    aber für die planung nicht wirklich hilfreich. ich bin richtig froh meine touren mit euch und den jungs vom AWB zu machen, ihr seid so schön unkompliziert  

wolfgang


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackTrek schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nachdem ich aus Protest gegen das Wetter gestern einfach trotzdem gefahren bin und mir so richtig einmal Vollwäsche gegeben hab ...


Wieso, Ihr geht doch auch wöchentlich schwimmen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (4. Oktober 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich aus Protest gegen das Wetter gestern einfach trotzdem gefahren bin und mir so richtig einmal Vollwäsche gegeben hab, war ja heute der trübe Tag richtig angenehm  .



Ach ja, das hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Danke Sonja. Nachdem ich bei dem trueben Wetter gestern keine Lust zum Biken hatte und um 14 h Deinen Beitrag gelesen hatte, war die Motivation ploetzlich da.
Ich habe Erdi angerufen, er war auch gerade dabei zu starten und wir sind eine schoene  Tour gefahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, das hatte ich ganz vergessen.
> 
> Danke Sonja. Nachdem ich bei dem trueben Wetter gestern keine Lust zum Biken hatte und um 14 h Deinen Beitrag gelesen hatte, war die Motivation ploetzlich da.
> Ich habe Erdi angerufen, er war auch gerade dabei zu starten und wir sind eine schoene  Tour gefahren.


Stimmt  Wir können uns von unseren Mädels ja nicht vorführen lassen  

@[email protected] ich weis ja nicht was das mit den "Mtb-News-Teams" auf sich hatt, aber ich will schon den Bezug zu unseren Trikots haben. Immerhin stammt die Eisbärenidee auf den Trikots vom WIPOKA  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (4. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich weis ja nicht was das mit den "Mtb-News-Teams" auf sich hatt, aber ich will schon den Bezug zu unseren Trikots haben. Immerhin stammt die Eisbärenidee auf den Trikots vom WIPOKA
> 
> Erdi01



Wenn das auf meine Anmerkung bezogen ist:
Ich meinte doch nur dass wir nicht in zwei verschiedenen Foren unsere
Teams anmelden (mtb-news und rennrad-news), wie letztes Jahr.
Die Eisbären* sind natürlich als Namen gesetzt.

Übrigens gibt es eine Änderung.
Man kann sich bei den Teams bald selbst eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188004


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

also ich werde dieses Jahr auch wieder meine Trainingszeiten im Winterpokal veröffentlichen. Wenn also ein Team bedarf hat! Ich weis allerdings nicht wie hoch meine Leistung sein wird!

@Ippie, gude besserung

Wer hätte den interesse an Spinning im Winter? Ich wollte die Tage mal in Großkrotzenburg beim http://www.p-s-z.de/ vorbei schauen und mal nach fragen was ich da so über den Winter machen kann!

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2005)

die Wetteraussichten für die nächsten Tage sind vielversprechend  

DO abend Nightride - wer ist dabei - wohin?

Sollten wir am WE nochmal einen ODWx anbieten - oder ist das zu heftig?
in meiner derzeitigen Verfassung dürfte mir das selbst zu heftig sein   

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] habe da was von Prophet 1000 gelesen ... brauche Input  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (5. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> die Wetteraussichten für die nächsten Tage sind vielversprechend
> 
> DO abend Nightride - wer ist dabei - wohin?
> 
> Erdi01



Ich bin Do-Mo auf Kurzbesuch in Moskau und hoffe das sich das kommende schoene Wetter noch etwas laenger haelt.


----------



## gruen (5. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> die Wetteraussichten für die nächsten Tage sind vielversprechend
> 
> DO abend Nightride - wer ist dabei - wohin?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
wenn's am DO ne *KURZE* Tour gibt, bin ich dabei. 
Hab grad eine ganz tolle Erkältung hinter mir und muss erst mal sehen, wie's geht...
Anschliessend kann ich Dir sagen, ob ich dann am WE dabei bin. Zeit hätte ich.


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Oktober 2005)

Je nach dem um wie viel Uhr ihr startet und wo ihr lang fahrt, würde ich auch mal mitkommen... werd allerdings DO erst spät nach Hause kommen   

Ich wollte Freitag mal ne Runde drehn.. wer da evtl. Intresse hat 
Auch eher gegen Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (5. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] habe da was von Prophet 1000 gelesen ... brauche Input
> 
> Erdi01




Ja ich musste es mir kaufen  , es ist ein 1000er in den Siemens Teamfarben
mit der Serienausstattung, ausser die Gabel da wollte ich das Carbonmodell.
Bin zwei Touren damit gefahren und total begeistert.
Werde demnächst Bilder einstellen dann kannst du es mal bewundern aber es ist nicht wie deins auf leicht und schnell getrimmt.


----------



## Runterfahrer (5. Oktober 2005)

Will jemand am Freitag mit nach Winterberg? Habe ein Auto und Platz für einen Beifahrer und sein Bike... 0162 3451576


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Oktober 2005)

gruen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wenn's am DO ne *KURZE* Tour gibt, bin ich dabei.
> Hab grad eine ganz tolle Erkältung hinter mir und muss erst mal sehen, wie's geht...
> Anschliessend kann ich Dir sagen, ob ich dann am WE dabei bin. Zeit hätte ich.


ich kann erst ab 19 Uhr starten und dann zur Hainer Burg kommen. Dort können wir uns ca 19:15 - 19:20 treffen und dann irgendwohin weiter so lang Du willst ...

@[email protected] um 19 Uhr beim Toom Dtz. könntest Du Dich anschließen ...

@Bad [email protected] was macht Ihr morgen abend, doch nicht auf der faulen Haut liegen. Bis Ihr in Dtz. seid is dann auch 19 Uhr  

Wir könnten die schon länger angesprochene Rundfahrt mal probieren OF-Heusenstamm-Dtz-Dreieich-Neu-Isenburg-OF



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Do-Mo auf Kurzbesuch in Moskau und hoffe das sich das kommende schoene Wetter noch etwas laenger haelt.


Tsss ... Weltenbummler oder was  

Erdi01


----------



## randi (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Biker,

suche Mitfahrgelegenheit (Spritgeldbeteiligung) zum Wasgau-Marathon am 15.10 in der Palz (Lemberg).
Vielleicht fährt jemand zum Marathon und will sich die Fahrtkosten teilen, immer an den aktuellen Bezinpreis denken.   

Einfach mailen: [email protected]


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] um 19 Uhr beim Toom Dtz. könntest Du Dich anschließen ...
> [...]
> Wir könnten die schon länger angesprochene Rundfahrt mal probieren OF-Heusenstamm-Dtz-Dreieich-Neu-Isenburg-OF
> [...]
> Erdi01



Also 19 Uhr würde so weit passen, aber wie lange wollt ihr fahren und vor allem wie trainiert seid ihr.. ? Nicht das ich da nach 10Km nen unaufholbaren Rückstand hab   
Wie viel Kilometern hat denn die Runde?


----------



## gruen (6. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also 19 Uhr würde so weit passen, aber wie lange wollt ihr fahren und vor allem wie trainiert seid ihr.. ? Nicht das ich da nach 10Km nen unaufholbaren Rückstand hab
> Wie viel Kilometern hat denn die Runde?


Wir sind natürlich Dreiviertelprofis und rasen wie die Henker durch den Wald, was 
dachtest Du denn ?
 
Das mit der Erkältung ist nur Verwischen der wahren Tatsachen...

Nee, Quatsch. Fahr einfach mit, das siehste dann schon.    
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, wir fahren gemeinsam los und kommen gemeinsam 
wieder an, damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. Wie ich den Erdi01 kenne, sieht er 
das auch nicht anders. Nicht wesentlich anders ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruen (6. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann erst ab 19 Uhr starten und dann zur Hainer Burg kommen. Dort können wir uns ca 19:15 - 19:20 treffen und dann irgendwohin weiter so lang Du willst ...
> Wir könnten die schon länger angesprochene Rundfahrt mal probieren OF-Heusenstamm-Dtz-Dreieich-Neu-Isenburg-OF


Super.
Dann bin ich um kurz nach 7 an der Burg...


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Oktober 2005)

gruen schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind natürlich Dreiviertelprofis und rasen wie die Henker durch den Wald, was
> dachtest Du denn ?
> 
> Das mit der Erkältung ist nur Verwischen der wahren Tatsachen...
> ...



Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass du Recht hast 
Wie lange geht denn die Runde bzgl. Licht und was für Klamotten ich anzieh   
Also Treffpunkt wäre dann 19 Uhr in Dietzenbach? Ich hab den Toom aber schon weiter in der Stadt in Erinnerung...   .. oder ist der beim Dehner?


----------



## KillerN (6. Oktober 2005)

Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.

War ja gestern bissle mit Lupo & Miss Marple in der Umgebung unterwegs   

Wie lange hält eigentlich ein NiPack mit einem Strahler ?

Hätte jemand Interresse am Sonntag, bei passendem Wetter, richtung Spessart zu fahren ? Diese X11er Abfahrt (so hieß die doch oder ?) war doch sehr lustig   

greetz - Jens


----------



## Lupo (6. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wir könnten die schon länger angesprochene Rundfahrt mal probieren OF-Heusenstamm-Dtz-Dreieich-Neu-Isenburg-OF...
> 
> Erdi01


also wenn ich mich dann in of wieder ausklinken kann bin ich dabei.

@RedRum05 : genau der ex toom in der nähe vom rathaus ist gemeint. bei bedarf schieb ich auch ne anfahrtskizze hoch. langarmtrikot und kurze hose dürfte bei den temp. noch passen. wegen der fahrtzeit muss erdi was sagen, das kann ich bei dem so schlecht einschätzen


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
> 
> War ja gestern bissle mit Lupo & Miss Marple in der Umgebung unterwegs
> 
> ...


 
Ich werde mal Zuhause Anfragen wegen eines Termins!


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich mich dann in of wieder ausklinken kann bin ich dabei.
> 
> @RedRum05 : genau der ex toom in der nähe vom rathaus ist gemeint. bei bedarf schieb ich auch ne anfahrtskizze hoch. langarmtrikot und kurze hose dürfte bei den temp. noch passen. wegen der fahrtzeit muss erdi was sagen, das kann ich bei dem so schlecht einschätzen



Also wenn die Runde human bleibt und ich mal wüsste, wo ihr genau lang fahrt, würd ich natürlich mitkommen   

@Lupo: Wenns geht, post doch mal wo der Treffpunkt wäre? Gibt´s auch Wege (evtl. Nummern) die man kennt..


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] Na da kriegen wir ja doch noch ein paar heut abend zusammen.

Wir werden es Jedem passend machen und unseren Weg durch den Kreis Offenbach schon finden. Ein genauen Weg habe ich noch nicht im Kopf. Wir fahren frei Schnauze wie es halt passt ... und wir fahren zusammen, keiner geht verloren. Genauer kann ichs nicht sagen, da ich/wir so eine "Rundfahrt" gerade erst zusammenstellen wollen. Die wenns gefällt dann regelmäßig über Herbst/Winter abgefahren werden kann. Wünsche, Vorschläge in dem Zusammenhang sind willkommen  

@[email protected] Der Toom ist von der Ampelkreuzung am Dehner, weil Du das angespochen hast, stadteinwärts 2 Ampel oder 300m weiter. Solltest Du finden.

Also dann seh ich Dich, Lupo und Miss Marple  dort Grün dann an der Burg Hain  

Bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> @[email protected] Der Toom ist von der Ampelkreuzung am Dehner, weil Du das angespochen hast, stadteinwärts 2 Ampel oder 300m weiter. Solltest Du finden.
> 
> Also dann seh ich Dich, Lupo und Miss Marple  dort Grün dann an der Burg Hain
> ...



Aach der Toom. Kenn ich   
Also ich sag mal zu 
Ich werd wohl so um 17:30 daheim sein, wenn mich nichts aufhält und dann passt es eigentlich gut mit der Zeit. Soll ich Licht mitnehmen? Weill ich nämlich "nur" nen Halogen Licht hab, welches mir meinen Flaschenhalter raubt *g*

Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Runterfahrer (6. Oktober 2005)

Sorry wenn ich nerve und nochmal schreibe. 
Ich suche immer noch jemanden der Lust hat morgen (Freitag) mit in Bikepark Winterberg zu fahren. Auto hab ich. Bitte aus der näheren Umgebung von Hanau evtl. auch Frankfurt. Melden unter 0162 3451576  Danke...


----------



## Lupo (6. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> A... Wenns geht, post doch mal wo der Treffpunkt wäre? ...


guggst du hier

@killerN: biste auch dabei??

übrigens sind wir übers we in fürth /ODW. wer lust auf ne tour in der gegend hat kann sa oder so gern mal vorbeikommen. (wird auch net so krass wie im elztal, versprochen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (6. Oktober 2005)

@ Lupo, wie soll ich das mit dem Licht hinbekommen, für vorne fehlt es mir doch noch ...


----------



## gruen (6. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Aach der Toom. Kenn ich
> Also ich sag mal zu
> Ich werd wohl so um 17:30 daheim sein, wenn mich nichts aufhält und dann passt es eigentlich gut mit der Zeit. Soll ich Licht mitnehmen? Weill ich nämlich "nur" nen Halogen Licht hab, welches mir meinen Flaschenhalter raubt *g*
> 
> Freu mich schon drauf.


Licht ist schon notwendig...
Dann lieber die Trinkflasche in einen Rucksack gepackt. Mach ich wahrscheinlich auch 
so. Oder sie bleibt gleich ganz zuhause...


----------



## Lupo (6. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo, wie soll ich das mit dem Licht hinbekommen, für vorne fehlt es mir doch noch ...


hatt ich vergessen....alzheimer light....


----------



## yakko (6. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo, wie soll ich das mit dem Licht hinbekommen, für vorne fehlt es mir doch noch ...



schau mal bei www.bike-components.de, die haben sie Sigma Mirage Pro + X mit NiPack (hoffe ich habe das jetzt alles richtig) für 75 Euro... das hast du doch vor ein paar Wochen gesucht, oder?

René


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Oktober 2005)

Also ich bin nachher definitiv da! Wo genau am Toom? Ansonsten steh ich einfach irgendwo aufm Parkplatz...


----------



## KillerN (6. Oktober 2005)

@Yakko  WOW coole Seite, kannte ich gar nicht ! Der Preis für die Lampe ist ja auch unschlagbar !! Bestell ich gleich noch heute Abend !   

DANKE ! Ich hätte die sonst für 96uro wohl bestellt (+ Verpackung)


----------



## Sakir (6. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wer lust auf ne tour in der gegend hat kann sa oder so gern mal vorbeikommen.



da wäre ich gerne dabei, nur leider gehts nicht...
bei der letzten Tour wars wohl zu heftig, es hat sich ein Knochefragment gelöst und steht ein klein bissel "ab".
habe gestern erstmal einen Mega anschiss beim Physiother. bekommen.   
ich dencke, das ich dieses Jahr wohl besser Gelände nur aus der antfernung anschaue...   
werde meine Runden auf dem Rennrad drehen, da ist das höchste der Belastung das überfahren der Fahrbahnmakierungen !


----------



## Hugo (6. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Yakko  WOW coole Seite, kannte ich gar nicht ! Der Preis für die Lampe ist ja auch unschlagbar !! Bestell ich gleich noch heute Abend !
> 
> DANKE ! Ich hätte die sonst für 96uro wohl bestellt (+ Verpackung)



Beim HS bikediscount gibts derzeit die mirage PRO + X und altem akku für 55, die mirage pro +x und nipack für 74,90 incl. helmhalterung
und die PRO ohne X mit nipack für 55...sollte für jeden was dabei sein  

was anderes...is am WE schon was geplannt?
wenn nicht würd ich ne BE(D) tour anbieten, treffpunkt michelbach an der kreuzung, fahrtzeit rund 5std. für knappe 90km, gemütliche tour also mit der ein oder andern pause.
geht übern franzosenkopf-hufeisen-birkenhainer-Eselsweg-Engländer-Eselsweg-B26 (oder alternativ durch wald wenn ich noch n trail find)-Goldbach-Johannesberg-Hahnenkamm
Super strecke, klasse trails, für jeden was dabei
wetter soll ja halten, Uhrzeit nach belieben.


----------



## randi (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi Hugo,

wenn wir am Samstag keinen Besuch bekommen würde ich mich auf der Tour gerne einklinken. Am Hufeisen, oder in Geiselbach oder so bin aus Gelnhausen und habe kein Auto.

Ciao Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (6. Oktober 2005)

ja wär cool.
endpunkt wird wohl der hahnenkamm...wenns für dich kein problem ist, von da wieder heim zu fahrn...weil das is auch nochma n ganz schöne stück
aber bist herzlichst dazu eingeladen


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi Hugo,


Samstag hab ich auch Zeit aber erst nachmittags da gehen meine Mädels ins Theater   Vormittags muß ich mal was am Haus arbeiten sonst wird das nie fertig  

Hast du noch kontakt zu Tboy?

Also bis dann vieleicht!

Ciao


----------



## Hugo (6. Oktober 2005)

jo hab ich...tboy sagt mir morgen bescheid weil er noch nicht weiß ob er arbeiten muss.
edw hab ich auch ma kontaktiert aber noch keine antwort bekommen...muss da morgen evtl. ma vorbei schaun
was heist nachmittags?
weil ich denke bis 7 sollten wir versuchen am ziel zu sein, weils ja doch schon recht früh dunkel wird inzw.
werd licht aber auf alle fälle mitnehmen.

Wär zwei uhr als treffpunkt allen angenehm?
@randi passt dir das oder wird dir das zu spät...bis wir in geiselbach sind sinds dann nochma n paar minuten später  
tboy hat n zu kleinen wagen, sonst hätte man evtl. arrangiern können dass der dich nach gelnhausen mitnimmt, liegt für ihn quasi auf dem weg, aber in son kompakten geht eben nicht viel rein


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Oktober 2005)

zu später Stunde muß ich mich auch nochmal melden  

Unser heutiger Nightride fand ein jähes Ende. An der Kreisquerverbindung ging @grü[email protected] über den Lenker. Es hatt Ihn ziemlich verlegt. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus, sie haben Ihn dabehalten zur Überwachung, so innere Blutungen oder so. Augenscheinlich hatt es ihn Zähne gekostet evtl. Kieferbruch. Genäht wurde er auch. Das einzig Gute, dass es in der Nähe von Dtz passierte und ich rasch zu Hause war um Ihn mit dem Auto abzuholen.

@[email protected] hoffe Du bist noch heil durchs Dunkel heim gekommen.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (7. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hatt Ihn ziemlich verlegt


kacke....
wenn du mehr weisst, schreibs mal hier ! ! !

Michael


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> zu später Stunde muß ich mich auch nochmal melden
> 
> Unser heutiger Nightride fand ein jähes Ende. An der Kreisquerverbindung ging @grü[email protected] über den Lenker. Es hatt Ihn ziemlich verlegt. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus, sie haben Ihn dabehalten zur Überwachung, so innere Blutungen oder so. Augenscheinlich hatt es ihn Zähne gekostet evtl. Kieferbruch. Genäht wurde er auch. Das einzig Gute, dass es in der Nähe von Dtz passierte und ich rasch zu Hause war um Ihn mit dem Auto abzuholen.
> 
> ...



Sch.eise 
War ja bis dort gut gelaufen wie ich fand und hat Spaß gemacht. Musste so was auf den letzten Metern passieren   
Hoffentlich wird er schnell wieder gesund und kann bald seine nächste Tour antreten!!

Ja kam einigermaßen gut heim... bin halt mehr oder weniger blind auf den Feldwegen statt Straße gefahren und so gings. Auf dem Tacho standen dann + Weg nach Dtz knapp über 80Km. Ich hoffe, ich hab euch nicht alzu sehr ausgebremst !? Das nächste mal ist meine Lampe aufgeladen - versprochen 
Hab mich halt an deinem Licht orientiert und so gings wunderbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (7. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> z...An der Kreisquerverbindung ging @grü[email protected] über den Lenker. Es hatt Ihn ziemlich verlegt. ...
> 
> Erdi01


son mist  wie hat er denn das geschafft? na hoffentlich gehts ihm bald wieder besser und es ist nix schlimmeres passiert. in welchem kkh isser denn? richte ihm auf alle fälle gute besserung aus  

mein gekko hat mir für gestern ne wegstrecke von 60km angezeigt bei nen 21er schnitt. kommt das ungefähr hin? 
@redrum: irgendwie bin ich wärend der tour das gefühl nicht los geworden dass wir (oder jedenfalls ich) dich ausgebremst haben  

@sakir: das mit deiner schulter tut mir leid. dass die tour so extrem wird hab ich auch net vorausgesehen...hinterher ist man halt immer schlauer....hoffentlich ist  marion net zu sehr sauer auf mich und ersäuft mich net beim nächsten schwimmabend dafür


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> son mist  wie hat er denn das geschafft? na hoffentlich gehts ihm bald wieder besser und es ist nix schlimmeres passiert. in welchem kkh isser denn? richte ihm auf alle fälle gute besserung aus
> 
> mein gekko hat mir für gestern ne wegstrecke von 60km angezeigt bei nen 21er schnitt. kommt das ungefähr hin?
> @redrum: irgendwie bin ich wärend der tour das gefühl nicht los geworden dass wir (oder jedenfalls ich) dich ausgebremst haben
> ...



Wir kamen grade aus dem Wald und ich bin in der Mitte gefahren wegen des fehlenden Lichtes und die Straße hatte nen Absatz drinn. Als ich dann schon fast auf der anderen Straßenseite war hör ichs auf einmal hinter mir stöhnen. Dann sind wir beide schnell wieder rüber und dann hat man schon gesehen was los ist... 


Ich muss heute Abend mal schaun, was ich fürn Schnitt aufm Tacho hab. Von der Strecke wars ok. Also du hast mich nicht ausgebremst  .. geht bestimmt noch was, aber dann nicht Abends und wenn man um  6:30 Uhr aufstehen muss


----------



## yakko (7. Oktober 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> Beim HS bikediscount gibts derzeit die mirage PRO + X und altem akku für 55, die mirage pro +x und nipack für 74,90 incl. helmhalterung
> und die PRO ohne X mit nipack für 55...sollte für jeden was dabei sein
> 
> was anderes...is am WE schon was geplannt?
> ...



Da ist HS aber noch mal ganz schön billiger geworden, letzte Woche gabs das große Paket noch für 89.90
Naja, meine Bestellungen sind jetzt weg, hätte mir sonst einmal Porto sparen können


----------



## Miss Marple (7. Oktober 2005)

@Sakir, ich hab jetzt ein ziemlich schlechtes Gewissen weil ich die Tour am Sonntag nicht mitgefahren bin, und sie vielleicht für dich hätte etwas entschärfen können  , entschuldige bitte. Hoffentlich hast du jetzt nicht wieder neue Schmerzen?

@Gruen, ich hoffe du bist schon wieder aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden, 
und die schlimmen Vermutungen von Erdi bzw. Notaufnahme haben sich nicht bestätigt. Ich wünsch dir "Gute Besserung" und ärger dich nicht zusehr über den  
Sturz.  

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] ich habe 65 KM auf der Uhr, wird wohl stimmen Dein Gekko.

Was und wann habt Ihr vor im ODW zu fahren, bin nämlich drauf und dran zu kommen für eine "fahrbare" Tour. Ist doch der Campingplatz bei Fürth wo wir schon waren - oder?. 

Falls ichs nicht mehr schaffe hier reinzuschauen bist Du/Ihr per Handy dort zu erreichen  

Erdi01, der wieder weg ist ...


----------



## randi (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi Hugo,

14 Uhr in Geiselbach, muss ich mal schauen. Wollte nicht mit Licht sondern im Licht heimfahren.

Schreib mal ne mail

[email protected]  dann können wir das detaillierter planen


----------



## Lupo (7. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Was und wann habt Ihr vor im ODW zu fahren, bin nämlich drauf und dran zu kommen für eine "fahrbare" Tour. Ist doch der Campingplatz bei Fürth wo wir schon waren - oder?.
> 
> Falls ichs nicht mehr schaffe hier reinzuschauen bist Du/Ihr per Handy dort zu erreichen
> ...


klar sind wir per handy unter der allseits bekannten nr zu erreichen und fahrbar sind die touren im odw auch alle, wir müssen diesmal keine seilschaft gründen.   start und ziel ist wie immer der campinplatz in fürth.


----------



## yakko (7. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> zu später Stunde muß ich mich auch nochmal melden
> 
> Unser heutiger Nightride fand ein jähes Ende. An der Kreisquerverbindung ging @grü[email protected] über den Lenker. Es hatt Ihn ziemlich verlegt. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus, sie haben Ihn dabehalten zur Überwachung, so innere Blutungen oder so. Augenscheinlich hatt es ihn Zähne gekostet evtl. Kieferbruch. Genäht wurde er auch. Das einzig Gute, dass es in der Nähe von Dtz passierte und ich rasch zu Hause war um Ihn mit dem Auto abzuholen.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn genau passiert? Eigenes Verschulden oder war ein Auto drin verwickelt.  
Jedenfalls gute Besserung und hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.

René


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Oktober 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn genau passiert? Eigenes Verschulden oder war ein Auto drin verwickelt.
> Jedenfalls gute Besserung und hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.
> 
> René



"Eigenes Verschulden", oder viel mehr das Verschulden der Baugesellschaft. Die Straße hatte einen großen Absatz und wenn man den im Dunklen mal schnell nicht sieht und nicht damit rechnet...


----------



## Sakir (7. Oktober 2005)

@Lupo, Miss Marple: da müsst ihr euch keine Vorwürfe machen, ich 
hätte nicht mitfahren brauchen ! Im moment bin ich wieder am überlegen, 
den Rucksackverband anzulegen, das die Schulter entlastet wird.... 
Ich hatte auch auf der arbeit ein falschen stolz und habe meine arbeit
trotzdem 100%tig gemacht, das hat den Rest dazu getan... war wohl 
doch ein Fehler... 
Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie mir die Touren und etc. mit euch fehlen....

@Besucher von gruen: wünsch ihn bitte mal Gute Besserung von mir ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (7. Oktober 2005)

Au Weia ...

Alles gute @ grün

Wie ist das denn genau abgelaufen ? Irgendwie wie komisch, immer wen man mit dem Erdi fährt wird über den Lenker abgestiegen (da an mich denke   )

@Lupo fahrt ihr am WE. mitm WoMo weg ?

@Hugo Deine Tour hört sich interresant an, ich überleg mir mal mitzufahen   

@NextNightRide Bin dann dabei, Mirage Evo + Evo X (Nihpack) Mod.2006 ist bestellt


----------



## Hugo (7. Oktober 2005)

das hört isch ja richtig böse [email protected]
was habt ihrn angestellt dass green so geflogen ist?  

wegen tour morgen, also tboy muss arbeiten, erik war heut ni daheim...möcht wissen wo der sich rumtreibt.
also wenn noch jemand mit will, treffpunkt in geiselbach um 2 uhr, um nicht zu spät zu werden
@barracuda, wär cool wenns klappen würd, meld dich einfach ma bei mir, dann fahrn wir zusammen nach geiselbach


----------



## Google (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich lese auf den letzten Seiten ja nichts Erfreuliches   Wenn einer von Euch mehr weiß wie es grün nun aktuell geht, postet hier mal. @grü[email protected] Von mir aus gute Besserung. Das wird schon wieder.

Es zeigt mal wieder, dass es jeden von uns treffen kann. Auch auf der Strasse.....

Auch wenn man vorsichtig fährt. Man kann sich nicht gegen alle Risiken absichern. Oft sind es die kleinen Unachtsamkeiten, die bei jeder Fahrt dabei sind. Letztes Jahr bin ich mit nassen Reifen die Tiefgarage runtergefahren und mein Rad ist plözlich und blitzschnell  seitlich weggerutscht. Wie ein Baum bin ich erst aufs Becken über die Schulter und zu guterletzt Mit dem Kopf auf den Betonboden geknallt. Helm sei dank ist das glimpflich ausgegangen.....


----------



## Google (7. Oktober 2005)

Und dann wollt ich mich noch vom Türkeiurlaub zurück melden.

Nachdem ich schon ne Woche vor dem Urlaub nicht biken konnte, sind es nun schon drei Wochen wo ich keinen einzigen Kilometer mit dem Rad zurück gelegt habe. Die Räder in der Türkei waren unter aller Kanone und lebensgefährlich (da übertreibe ich nicht). Das nächste Mal recherchiere ich wohl lieber vor dem Urlaub wo es einigermassen ordentliche Bikes zum ausleihen gibt.



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Von 4kg in drei Wochen kann ich leider nur träumen...


 Und was hälst Du von circa 3,5 Kg in 2 Wochen ? Allerdings PLUS...Tja, das gute Essen und die Schwitzerei am Strand und am Pool waren da sehr förderlich  


			
				Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Erdi01     du Frauenversteher, du bist ja besser als Google  .


 ICH LESE ALLES !!   

Ich habe ausser den 3,5 KG aber auch noch einen ordentlichen Schnupfen und eine ausgewachsenen Husten mitgebracht und schätze mal, dass ich auch diese Woche nicht fahren kann....Und dann bin ich nochmal ne Woche ohne Bikemöglichkeit weg......Ich sehe überall Biker auf den Strassen  

Wegen dem Winterpokal meld ich mich nochmal. Also 2 Teams dürften wir ja locker zusammen bekommen


----------



## gruen (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander.
Hier spricht der Unfall-gruen selber. Erst mal danke für Eure guten Wünsche, 
kann's brauchen. Zu meinem aktuellen Wohlergehen: nicht besonders aber auch 
nicht so schlimm, das ich irgendwelche inneren Blutungen oder so gehabt hätte.
Das war wohl eine reine Vorsichtsmassnahme der Leute in Langen. 

Von vorne:
Der Unfall ist beim Überqueren der Kreisquerverbindung passiert. Zwischen dem 
Waldboden und dem Asphalt ist da ein Monsterabsatz. Und da ich mich kurz 
nach dem Verkehr umgedreht habe, habe ich den komplett übersehen. Aber 
komplett. Das Ganze ging so schnell, dass ich mit dem Kinn im Asphalt 
eingeschlagen haben, bevor ich auch die geringste Abwehrreaktion machen 
konnte. Bei kaum mehr als Schritttempo, also Flugzeit tendierend gegen null. 

Beim Sturz muss ich wohl den Lenker genau auf den Solarplexus gehauen 
haben, deshalb lag ich dann erstmal am Boden und habe nach Luft gejappst. 
Das war dann auch die Sache, weshalb die in der Langener Klinik mich 
beobachten wollten. Blutungen kann's bei stumpfen Verletzungen auch noch 
Stunden später geben. Aber es gab keine.
Die Nacht in Langen war ziemlich übel. Hab's nur im Sitzen einigermassen 
ausgehalten, Liegen unmöglich. Morgens haben sie mich dann nach Frankfurt 
an die Uniklinik gebracht, weil es in Langen keine Kieferchirurgie gibt. Den 
Unterkiefer hat's bös erwischt. 3 mal gebrochen, jeweils rechts und links am 
Gelenk und dann zentral in der Mitte. Von dem Bruch kam dann auch das viele 
Blut im Mund, Zähne verloren habe ich nicht, obwohl ich das erst dachte. 

Montag komme ich unter's Messer, heute war nix mehr drin und am 
Wochenende operieren sie nur Notfälle. Der Bruch ist im Moment geschient, 
durch so eine Art Zahnspange. Allerdings eine, die beide Kiefer fest 
aufeinander presst, sodaß man den Mund überhaupt nicht aufmachen kann.
Brauche also die nächsten 2 Tage Flüssignahrung. Das Ding ist leider nicht 
wirklich schmerzfrei, aber da muss ich jetzt halt noch 2 Tage durchhalten. 
Immerhin habe ich damit kaum Schmerzen an den Bruchstellen, nur an den 
Zähnen ist es die Hölle ...

Telefon habe ich erstmal abgestellt, Sprechen macht mir Mühe. Nächste 
Woche werden sie mich wohl in Frankfurt behalten, also kann ich mich dann 
hier nicht melden.
@Sakir: 
Dir auch gute Besserung. Mann, lauter Invaliden, hier...


----------



## Sakir (8. Oktober 2005)

gruen schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin habe ich damit kaum Schmerzen an den Bruchstellen, nur an den
> Zähnen ist es die Hölle ...


Ich drück dir alle Daumen die ich habe und finden kann !
Zahnschmerzen... das tut mir schon weh, wenn ich das nur lese...   

*gähn* ich muss gleich arbeiten und bin erst um 2 ins Bett.... *gähn*

Michael


----------



## s.k.y (8. Oktober 2005)

mensch grün da bekommt man ja ne Gänsehaut beim lesen....
wünsch dir alles Gute und jedemenge nette Krankenschwestern


----------



## Widu (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Gruen

auch von hier aus gute Besserung!


Grüße

W.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2005)

@grü[email protected] Mann, mann ... da tut mit die Gusche beim lesen weh  

Ich wünsch Dir ALLES ALLES GUTE  auf das Du schnell wieder oben auf bist ...

Dem Rest wünsch ich viel Spaß bei Euren Aktivitäten. Ich entschwinde jetzt Richtung ODW zu Lupo und Miss Marple ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @grü[email protected] Mann, mann ... da tut mit die Gusche beim lesen weh


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Auuu....

Find ich toll dass hier völlig unbekannte Mitleser gute Besserung wünschen  

@Erdi01,Lupo, Miss Marple @ Ich beneide Euch....Und ich sitz hier daheim mit nem zunem Kopf, triefender Nase und brennenden Bronchien


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Oktober 2005)

@randi
Haste meine Mail bekommen?Ich meld mich dann mal heute abend.....

@gruen
Unbekannterweise auch von mir gute Besserung! Tut echt weh beim lesen


----------



## puls190 (8. Oktober 2005)

@grün

Gute Besserung auch von mir !


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Oktober 2005)

@gruen, alles alles gute damit du beim nächsten Stammtisch fit bist und ich dich auch mal kennen lerne   Kopf hoch auch wenn schwer fällt!

@Hugo, Sorry das ich heute nicht konnte.

Aber ich mußte heute eine Runde mit mit mit Bodo fahren, wer nicht weis wenn ich meine, darf kein fusion fahren  War ne schöne Tour über die Weinberge von Michelbach mit vielen Infos gespickt und einer schönen Recknummer von einem fusion Mitarbeiter. Der Wollte auch Kopf über in den Wandboden konnte ihn grade noch am Bein erwischen und wieder zurück drehen  
Wenn ich über lege das Bodo schon 57 ist tolle Leistung heute auch wenn er ständig meinte er sei heute nicht fit!

Wir sollten mal mit der Planung für unseren nächsten Stamtisch beginnen Weihnachten steht bald vor der Tür und da sind die guten Termine bald alle weg  

Ciao


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Oktober 2005)

Kom grade erst nach Hause...

Wünsch Dir natürlich auch ne gute Besserung Grün und das es schnell wieder abheilt !!! 



Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Nightride...


----------



## lessiw33 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo @[email protected],

auch von mir unbekannterweise gute Besserung! Wenn man das liest, stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare. Lass Dich gut pflegen und denke an den nächsten Frühling, da bist Du bestimmt wieder fit!

Ich drück´ Dir alle Daumen, damit das schnell wieder verheilt!!!

Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich musste es mir kaufen  , es ist ein 1000er in den Siemens Teamfarben
> mit der Serienausstattung, ausser die Gabel da wollte ich das Carbonmodell.
> Bin zwei Touren damit gefahren und total begeistert.
> Werde demnächst Bilder einstellen dann kannst du es mal bewundern aber es ist nicht wie deins auf leicht und schnell getrimmt.


Welches Carbon-Modell hast Du denn. Ein 2006er Modell mit variablem Federweg?

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (9. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Carbon-Modell hast Du denn. Ein 2006er Modell mit variablem Federweg?
> 
> Erdi01




Nein 2005er Spv 140 ist perfekt von meinem Händler auf mich eingestellt mit wenig Spv Druck spricht sehr gut an viel besser als beim Testbike bin total begeistert von dem Bike  


PS:Bild ist drin


----------



## ManigLoeser (9. Oktober 2005)

boah shit, auch von mir gute Besserung!
Wird schon wieder!


----------



## KillerN (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leutz,

wie siehts mit einem Nightride kommende Woche mit einem Nightride aus ?

ich hätte Mi und Do. Abends Zeit.

Richtung Bad Vilbel würde ich fahren.

Gebt doch alle mal ein Feedback ab !!!   


Heute bin ich am Trail nen Gaul begegnet, man wenn das ding volle Kanne rennt, ist das schon echt schnell, und das bei dem "Ruckeltrail"   

greetz - Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Oktober 2005)

@KillerN:
Also ich hätte an nem Nightride Intresse, allerdings weiss ich nicht von wo du los fährst und wie lange du fahren willst?
Bruder hat auch schon sein Intresse bekundet...

Kannst du evtl. nen paar Infos posten ?!


----------



## yakko (9. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> wie siehts mit einem Nightride kommende Woche mit einem Nightride aus ?
> 
> ...



Do hört sich nicht schlecht an, wenn es von  -Hannes losgeht und meine Mirage bis dahin da und aufgeladen ist, bin ich bestimmt dabei.

René


----------



## KillerN (10. Oktober 2005)

Also ich fahre bei mir in Heusenstamm los, fahre beim Lupo in Offenbach vorbei und treffen uns dann am besten alle beim Bierhannes. 

 Info:  http://www.mon.de/rm/BierHannes/

Dann fahren wir richtung Bad Vilbel in den "Wald" und fahren die Trails ab. Rückweg wird vor Ort entschieden, jeh nach länge etc.
Wir könnten uns dann einen Cappu aufm Heimweg noch genehmigen.

Treffpunkt (vorschlag) wäre: Mittwoch um 18 Uhr (gerne auch später)

Wie siehts aus ?

Erdi, sakir, mafels, puls, google und halt die ganze Bande, wie siehts aus ?  

greetz - Jens


----------



## Ippie (10. Oktober 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@grü[email protected] erst mal auch von mir gute Besserung. Da hat es Dich ja ganz schön erwischt!

@Sakir, [email protected] irgendwie ist gerade der Wurm drin. Euch auch gute Besserung. 

Meine Erkältung ist auch noch nicht weg. Zwar besser, aber Sport ist noch nichts. Heute war die letzte Antibiotika-Einheit und ich bin jetzt ebenfalls 3 Wochen weder gefahren, noch gelaufen. Mein Bike steht noch genauso eingewutzt da, wie ich die Spessartchallenge verlassen habe. 
Diese Woche geht es dann mal hoffentlich wieder los.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (10. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi, sakir, mafels, puls, google und halt die ganze Bande, wie siehts aus ?


Schlecht, schlecht   Leider noch stark erkältet. Das wird die Woche nix mehr...Und die darauffolgende Woche bin ich dann erst mal auf einwöchiger Kreuzfahrt und werd mich in den dort vorhandenen Fitnessräumen wieder ein bisschen aufbauen. Dann steht (hoffentlich) den gemeinsamen Ausritten, - ob Nightride oder WE-Touren - nichts mehr entgegen   

kränklich grüßender Google


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Oktober 2005)

Werd wohl diese Woche kaum Zeit fürn Nightride haben und wenn wirds nur nen Kleiner  

Freu mich aber schon wieder auf ne gemeinsame Nachtfahrt... hat Spaß gemacht @Lupo, Erdi01 und gruen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (10. Oktober 2005)

Kann mir irgendjemand von Euch bitte sagen, in welchem Krankenhaus gruen momentan liegt?

Würde ihm gerne was zukommen lassen.


Danke


----------



## Lupo (10. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> A...
> Treffpunkt (vorschlag) wäre: Mittwoch um 18 Uhr (gerne auch später)
> 
> Wie siehts aus ?
> ...


also ich kann am mittwoch net, aber dafür am donnerstag.
aber wie siehts eigentlich am we aus? 
*hätte jemand lust am samstag nachmittag im taunus zu fahrn??*

@widu: ffm uni klinik liegt er, mehr weiss ich net.


----------



## yakko (10. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann am mittwoch net, aber dafür am donnerstag.
> aber wie siehts eigentlich am we aus?
> *hätte jemand lust am samstag nachmittag im taunus zu fahrn??*
> 
> @widu: ffm uni klinik liegt er, mehr weiss ich net.



Donnerstag sollte auch bei mir besser passen (muss aber nochmals auf vorherige Einschränkungen hinweisen . 18 Uhr Bierhannes ist das früheste für mich.

WE: Samstag hört sich nicht schlecht an, nur nicht so früh - gg. 11 Uhr?? - entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Sonntag wird bei mir wohl nichts.

René


----------



## Lupo (10. Oktober 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag sollte auch bei mir besser passen (muss aber nochmals auf vorherige Einschränkungen hinweisen . 18 Uhr Bierhannes ist das früheste für mich.
> 
> WE: Samstag hört sich nicht schlecht an, nur nicht so früh - gg. 11 Uhr?? - entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Sonntag wird bei mir wohl nichts.
> 
> René


ich dachte samstag so an 14.00, man will ja auch ma ausschlafen  bin aber flexibel was die zeit angeht....


----------



## yakko (10. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte samstag so an 14.00, man will ja auch ma ausschlafen  bin aber flexibel was die zeit angeht....



11 Uhr war das früheste, an das ich dachte, 14 Uhr geht natürlich auch...


----------



## Widu (10. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @widu: ffm uni klinik liegt er, mehr weiss ich net.




Vielen Dank, habe ihn gefunden.


----------



## KillerN (10. Oktober 2005)

Wegen Nightride:

Da ja alle krank sind und/oder sonst keine Zeit haben, würde ich auch einen Donnerstag den 13.10 vorschlagen, dann aber 18:30 Uhr da ich laaange Schule habe   

Wie wäre das  ?


----------



## Lupo (10. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wie wäre das  ?


dann schlage ich aber vor dass rene zu mir kommt und wir fahren dann nach hst weiter. da hat auch erdi noch ne reelle chance sich anzuschliessen. am kaiserlei kann sich dann rene wieder ausklinken und ich in bad offenbach. wie wärs damit


----------



## KillerN (10. Oktober 2005)

und wie wäre die Route ? für Do. jetzt oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected]@

Sooo...ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und alle raus geschrieben, die definitiv Interesse haben mit in einem Team zu fahren:

1. Andreas 2. Eddie L (Ihr kennt den aale Braunschweischer noch ?) 3. Erdi01 4. Yakko 5. BlackTreck 6. Sakir 7. Ippie 8. KillerN 9. Lupo, 10. Barracuda 11. Isch...12. 0nzilla

Net so richtig geäussert:

13. RedRum 14. Puls 190

Weitere Kandidaten die mir so einfallen:

15.Miss Marple 16. SteelManni 17. mafels

Habe ich jetzt jemanden vergessen ? Einfach melden. Weitere Interessenten ebenso einfach hier melden würd ich mal sagen.

Jedenfalls kriegen wir ohne weiteres 2 Teams zusammen  

Die Leutz, die sich noch nicht so richtig oder gar nicht  geäussert haben, mögen sich mal bitte entscheiden ob sie mitmachen wollen.....Wie gesagt: Dabei sein ist alles. Ein bisserl Motivation soll es sein im Winter zu fahren aber kein Erfolgsdruck   

Wegen der Teambildung würd ich mal sagen , dass die letztjährigen Eisbären(hetzer) gesetzt sind, es sei denn jemand möchte in ein anderes Team. Auch kein Problem:

Isch, Sakir, Eddi L, Lupo, Ippie

Zweites Team (zum Teil) aus Resten der Eisbärenhetzer und.....:

Erdi01, Yakko, Andreas (hat sich schon geäussert),.........Fragezeichen....

Drittes Team ??????

Insbesondere die nicht in den Teams Genannten bitte ich nochmals sich zu melden ob sie nun mitmachen und in welchen Team sie ggfls. sein möchten. Wenns hierzu  keine Rückmeldungen gibt, melde ich auch nicht. Wenn zuviel für ein Team Interesse anmelden schauen wir halt nochmal.

Nicht verzagen wenn schon 2 Teams gebildet sind und trotzdem fürs dritte Team melden. Ich glaub dazu finden sich auch noch genug !!

Ich wollt auch nochmal nachhaken wegen den Teamnamen. Ich fänds toll wenn wir uns dem Thread entsprechend einheitlich  Eisbären Hanauthread 1, 2 , 3 oder ähnlich nennen (Hanauer Eisbären1 etc.). Ich persönlich finde es schade wenn wir  Eisbären und Eisbärenhetzer melden. 

So das wars dann erst mal. Jetzt seid Ihr dran.

Tja...Selbst dran schuld wenn Ihr das einem Beamten überlasst. Ich hatte Euch ja gebeten mich irgendwo mit zu melden weil ich mom eigentlich net so viel Zeit hab


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Oktober 2005)

Also generell bin ich dem Winterpokal nicht abgeneigt 
Hab da zwar noch nicht mitgemacht, aber wenn noch ein Team ne kleine Unterstützung braucht bin ich dabei   

Kenn halt bis jetzt nur drei Leute persönlich...


----------



## Kwi-Schan (10. Oktober 2005)

@google - Ich stehe zwar (verständlicherweise ) nicht auf Deiner WP-Liste, aber so ein paar Pünktchen kann ich vielleicht beisteuern... Scheint, als wären die familiären Fahrwasser wieder ruhiger, so dass ich auch mal wieder mein Bike anschauen könnte. Es muss doch im Keller irgendwo noch sein...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## KillerN (10. Oktober 2005)

Also mitm Erdi und der Gruppe würde ich dann doch gant gerne fahren   

Wäre das möglich ?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dann schlage ich aber vor dass rene zu mir kommt und wir fahren dann nach hst weiter. da hat auch erdi noch ne reelle chance sich anzuschliessen. am kaiserlei kann sich dann rene wieder ausklinken und ich in bad offenbach. wie wärs damit


das fänd ich schon gut, wenn ich so 18:45 - 19:00 um Dtz dazustoßen könnte. Nach hinten raus habe ich alle Zeit der Welt  

Bin gestern aus Langeweile mal den Rodgau Rundweg abgefahren. Der ist zumindest für die "Kreis-Offenbach-Mitte-Fahrer" wie fürn Nightride gemacht  Könnt mann glatt jeden Tag (Abend, Nacht) fahren  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, ich wollte mich von meinem Kurztripp
zurückmelden.

@gruen: Was muß ich da schreckliches lesen. Von mir auch gute Besserung!!!

@WP: Gute Idee Google, wenn wir mehr als zwei Teams zusammenbekommen, sollten wir durchnummerieren.  

@Kwi-Schan: Jetzt wo der Sommer vorbei ist holst Du Dein Bike aus dem Keller  Das ist dann bestimmt das Training für den nächsten Sommer.   

@Night Ride: Am Donnerstag bin ich dabei.

@Erdi01: Wieviel km lang war eine Runde im Rodgau Rundweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (10. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> das fänd ich schon gut, wenn ich so 18:45 - 19:00 um Dtz dazustoßen könnte. Nach hinten raus habe ich alle Zeit der Welt
> 
> Bin gestern aus Langeweile mal den Rodgau Rundweg abgefahren. Der ist zumindest für die "Kreis-Offenbach-Mitte-Fahrer" wie fürn Nightride gemacht  Könnt mann glatt jeden Tag (Abend, Nacht) fahren
> 
> Erdi01



Also wenn ich das richtig seh, ist der Rundweg 42Km + "Anfahrt" 
http://www.rodgau.de/Stadtplan/Rodgau%20Rundweg.htm 
Werd ich wohl auch mal die Woche testen   

Wenn ihr noch einen im Team benötigt - ich wäre dabei


----------



## puls190 (10. Oktober 2005)

@google

Winterpokal bin ich dabei steck mich einfach in irgendein Team also in Hanauer Eisbären 1,2 oder 3


----------



## maixle (11. Oktober 2005)

Gudde,

@Google: ...genau wie Kwi-Schan stehe ich zwar auch nicht auf Deiner Liste (auch hier habe ich vollstes Verständnis   ...weiss überhaupt noch jemand wie ich aussehe   ), aber für im nächsten Jahr anstehende Ereignisse muss ich mich unbedingt fit halten/werden (Kwi-Schan   ). Daher möchte ich auch gerne ein paar Pünktchen beisteuern (vielleicht im C-Team   ). Kurzum, würde mich freuen, wenn ich bei einem Team (wenigstens als Wasserträger   ) Berücksichtigung finden würde.

...Übrigens: Bin ab Mi bis zum So im guten alten WW in Herborn bei Muttern. Wer spontan Lust dort auf eine Tour hat, soll mir kurz bescheid geben. Werde mein Bike mitnehmen   .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das richtig seh, ist der Rundweg 42Km + "Anfahrt"
> http://www.rodgau.de/Stadtplan/Rodgau%20Rundweg.htm


kommt hin, bin zwar schon ettliche KM unterwegs gewesen als ich wieder mal auf so ein Wegweiser gestoßen bin und dachte dem folgst Du jetzt mal. Meine Runde wurde dann deutlich länger als geplant, alles ohne Wasser und Brot  

Erdi01


----------



## yakko (11. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Tja...Selbst dran schuld wenn Ihr das einem Beamten überlasst. Ich hatte Euch ja gebeten mich irgendwo mit zu melden weil ich mom eigentlich net so viel Zeit hab



Hätte ich nicht gewusst, dass du einer bist - damit hättest du dich verraten   

Hast du aber schön geregelt, passt schon


----------



## Edith L. (11. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit,

der virtuelle Hanauer Eisbär aus Braunschweig steigt natürlich auch wieder mit aufs Bike und ins WP-Team ein!


----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> das fänd ich schon gut, wenn ich so 18:45 - 19:00 um Dtz dazustoßen könnte. Nach hinten raus habe ich alle Zeit der Welt  ...
> 
> Erdi01


habs grad amtlich gemacht: 1.: nightride 2.: taunustour 
@yakko: ich hoffe das ist so ok für dich, sonst sag mir bescheid dass ichs noch ändern kann.
@Kwi-Schan: am Samstag im ODW haben wir grad über dich   hat wohl geholfen  ich hoffe man sieht sich bald im wald


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> habs grad amtlich gemacht: 1.: nightride 2.: taunustour
> @yakko: ich hoffe das ist so ok für dich, sonst sag mir bescheid dass ichs noch ändern kann.
> @Kwi-Schan: am Samstag im ODW haben wir grad über dich   hat wohl geholfen  ich hoffe man sieht sich bald im wald



Ich bin grade am überlegen, ob ich am DO wieder beim Night-Ride in Dietzenbach dazu stossen soll   
Muss ich mal noch abklären, ob ich da Zeit hab.
Sieht die Route ungefähr so aus wies letzte mal??


----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> I...
> Sieht die Route ungefähr so aus wies letzte mal??


wahrscheinlich, kommt auch drauf an wer sich noch einträgt. das kann man ja dabei berücksichtigen.


----------



## yakko (11. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> habs grad amtlich gemacht: 1.: nightride
> @yakko: ich hoffe das ist so ok für dich, sonst sag mir bescheid dass ichs noch ändern kann.



Sieht gut aus. Habe vorhin Nachricht erhalten, dass mein Paket mit meiner diggen Lichtanlage unterwegs ist, liegt morgen abend dann hoffentlich in meiner Packstation bereit. 
Dann kann ich die Akkus über Nacht so richtig prall füllen lassen...

Zeitmäßig sieht es auch gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (11. Oktober 2005)

Also ich wär dann gerne im Eisbären2-Team bei Yakko und Erdi! Dann hätten wir da auch ein paar Teilzeit-Rennradler beisammen.   

Ich würd am Samstag auch gerne mit auf die Taunustour kommen. Wie muss ich mir denn "trailig zurück" vorstellen?   (Will sagen: Was mit Stufen usw. wo man den Sattel runterstellen muss und sich über Federweg freut    oder komm ich da auch mit Freude mit der Carbon-Rennsemmel runter?   )


----------



## KillerN (11. Oktober 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus. Habe vorhin Nachricht erhalten, dass mein Paket mit meiner diggen Lichtanlage unterwegs ist, liegt morgen abend dann hoffentlich in meiner Packstation bereit.
> Dann kann ich die Akkus über Nacht so richtig prall füllen lassen...
> 
> Zeitmäßig sieht es auch gut aus...



Meine ist schon da und die neue T Halterung scheint net fürs MTB zu sein ,die geht so schwer drauf, ich dachte, jeden Moment bricht mir das Platik weg.   

Aber es hat dann doch ohne kaputt gehen geklappt. Hoffentlich sind deine Vorbau und Klemmmaße net größer als meine   

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2005)

Moin, moin,

zunächst mal viele Grüße von @grü[email protected] mit dem ich gerade telefoniert habe. Er ist gestern operiert worden. Der Kiefer ist mit Platten zusammen gefühgt und verschraubt worden. Wenn das in ein paar Wochen verheilt ist wird man sehen wie es mit den Zähnen weitergeht. So weit geht es ihm gut und er ist schon recht schmerzfrei und kommt wohl DO oder FR aus dem Krankenhaus  

@[email protected] wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist "*TrH Eisenbären Team II*" (=mein Teamnamenswunsch) komplett  

Da wären: BlackTrek, Yakko, Andreas, KillerN, Erdi01

Das wird mit 3 Teams lustisch, lauter wildgewordene unberechenbare Eisbären unterwegs ... die Menschheit tut mir jetzt schon leid  

@DO [email protected] ich stoße dann 19 Uhr Toom Dtz dazu  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (11. Oktober 2005)

@Nightrider

Wo könnte man den am günstigsten aus Mainhausen sprich Seligenstadt zum nightriden einsteigen


----------



## SteelManni (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo @ all  

also wenn beim WP schon fast alle mitmachen  
dann will ich nicht außen vor sein!  

Google, Du kannst mich für ein beliebiges Team eintragen,
vielleicht mit barracuda zusammen?

Wieviel ich diesen Winter über auf den Bikes sitz,
kann ich aber noch nicht sagen!

@gruen, unbekannterweise auch von mir gute Besserung, klingt ja
heftig was mann da zu lesen bekommt.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (11. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist "*TrH Eisenbären Team II*" (=mein Teamnamenswunsch) komplett
> 
> Da wären: BlackTrek, Yakko, Andreas, KillerN, Erdi01


Joh...haste richtig gelesen  

Hier nochmals für alle Nachzügler die den ersten Beitrag zur WP-Vorbereitung noch nicht gelesen haben: Eisbärenteams für den Winterpokal 
Hier jetzt der aktuelle Stand, im Übrigen hätt ich nix gegen den Teamnamenswunsch. Auch wenn die Abkürzung kein A****versteht  :

TrH Eisbären Team 1: Eddie L.; Ippie; Sakir; Lupo; Google

TrH Eisbären Team 2: BlackTrek, Yakko, Andreas, KillerN, Erdi01

TrH  Eisbären Team 3: RedRum05; puls190; Kwi-Schan; Maixle und ??

Na ? Wer geht noch ins Team 3 ??

Und ruhig noch mehr Interessierte melden. Es gibt noch potentielle Mitstreiter und die Chancen für ein viertes Team müssen nicht schlecht sein  

Das wird ein heisser Winter   

@[email protected] Gute Nachrichten von gruen  

Nachtrag: @[email protected] Du bist registriert. Barracuda müßt sich nochmal melden und ggfls. kann er ja auch noch ein paar Leut aussem Spessart motivieren für das Team 4 . Ansonsten Team 3 ? Vielleicht finden wir auch noch ne andere Lösung.


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nightrider
> 
> Wo könnte man den am günstigsten aus Mainhausen sprich Seligenstadt zum nightriden einsteigen



Ich würde sagen Heusenstamm oder Dietzenbach! Eher noch Dietzenbach meiner Meinung nach.

Vielleicht wirds ja ne größere Gruppe, wenn ich meinen Bruder noch erreich


----------



## puls190 (11. Oktober 2005)

@Red Rum 

 ich glaube das ist eine zu weite Anfahrt für mich jetzt da ich alle Kräfte für den Winterpokal brauche   


DANKE GOOGLE für die Ehre mit dem Begründer des TRH Freds in einem Team sein zu dürfen


----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie muss ich mir denn "trailig zurück" vorstellen?  ....


treppenstufen gibts da weniger aber absätze über wurzeln oder steinbrocken bzw beides zusammen, also federweg kannste eigentlich nie genug haben aber wennde auf dem bike gymnastizieren willst und der sattel eher eine statistenrolle spielt gehts auch mim hardtail ganz gut....

@puls190: hab ma auf der karte geguggt, mainhausen liegt wirklich bissi abseits   ...und wennde mim auto nach dtz kommst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (11. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wirds ja ne größere Gruppe, wenn ich meinen Bruder noch erreich



RedRum,

wenn Du willst können wir uns um 18:35 h in Ober Roden z.B. am Bahnübergang in den Feldern zwischen Ober Roden und Rollwald treffen und gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt radeln.

@WP: Teamname ist ok, aber wir sollten aus TrH ein TruH machen, oder?


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> RedRum,
> 
> wenn Du willst können wir uns um 18:35 h in Ober Roden z.B. am Bahnübergang in den Feldern zwischen Ober Roden und Rollwald treffen und gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt radeln.
> 
> @WP: Teamname ist ok, aber wir sollten aus TrH ein TruH machen, oder?



Also Bruder erreicht und er macht am DO mit 
Allerdings kenn ich mich in den Feldern zwischen Ober-Roden und Rollwald überhaupt nicht aus. Ober-Roden Hbf hätte mir da mehr gesagt


----------



## BlackTrek (11. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> *hätte jemand lust am samstag nachmittag im taunus zu fahrn??*


Kommt Miss Marple auch mit (würde mich sehr freuen   ) ?


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2005)

is ja richtig was los in der Bude ...



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt Miss Marple auch mit (würde mich sehr freuen   ) ?


also dann würd ichs mir vllt auch überlegen, dann hätt ich Jemand der mit mir die "Hühner-Wege" abfährt. Die "Hals- und Beinbruch-Passagen" lass ich aus  

@[email protected] also wenn ich wüßt wo es lang gehen soll könnt man sicher was arrangieren. Dann könnten die Propheten gemeinsam "schweben"

@[email protected] könnt direkt ne GROSSVERANSTALLTUNG werden  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (11. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kenn ich mich in den Feldern zwischen Ober-Roden und Rollwald überhaupt nicht aus. Ober-Roden Hbf hätte mir da mehr gesagt



Wie fährst Du denn nach Dietzenbach? Wir könnten uns auch am Germania Sportplatz (gegenüber dem Friedhof) treffen. Das liegt auch auf meinem Weg.


----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> is ja richtig was los in der Bude ...
> 
> 
> also dann würd ichs mir vllt auch überlegen, dann hätt ich Jemand der mit mir die "Hühner-Wege" abfährt. Die "Hals- und Beinbruch-Passagen" lass ich aus


also junx und mädels: ich arbeite dran  aber versprechen kann ich noch nix  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] also wenn ich wüßt wo es lang gehen soll könnt man sicher was arrangieren. Dann könnten die Propheten gemeinsam "schweben"
> 
> @[email protected] könnt direkt ne GROSSVERANSTALLTUNG werden
> 
> Erdi01


ok, dann guide ich bis dtz und du übernimmst dort.  aber denk dran:
 um mitternacht will ich spätestens zu hause sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (11. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wie fährst Du denn nach Dietzenbach? Wir könnten uns auch am Germania Sportplatz (gegenüber dem Friedhof) treffen. Das liegt auch auf meinem Weg.



Ist die Germania nicht die Sportgelände ziemlich am Rand von Ober-Roden wo auch das Feld nach Uberach ist?

Ich wäre an Ober-Roden vorbei nach Waldacker und dann Straße bis Dietzenbach. Das sind die Feldwege an der B459.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann guide ich bis dtz und du übernimmst dort.  aber denk dran:
> um mitternacht will ich spätestens zu hause sein





			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nightrider
> 
> Wo könnte man den am günstigsten aus Mainhausen sprich Seligenstadt zum nightriden einsteigen


Mainhausen, das ist in der Tat schwierig. Wie gut kennst Du Dich um Mainhausen im dunklen aus  Ist Dir die "Lange Schneise" ein Begriff   Und wie lang/weit kannst oder willst Du fahren.  

Und wieviel ist dem "Rest" zuzumuten, immerhin sind welche aus Ffm und OF am Start  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2005)

Bei der Laberei hier muß ich nochmal den Sachstand Eisbärenteams hochpushen... 


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE GOOGLE für die Ehre mit dem Begründer des TRH Freds in einem Team sein zu dürfen


Hmmm. Sicher ? Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen, dass sich Maixle bei jedem Neuankömmling, der mit ihm erstmalig ne Tour fährt, die nackten Käsquanten abknutschen lässt (Schuhgröße 49)  ...Und zwar *nach * der Tour. Wirst sicher mal mit ihm fahren müssen.





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @WP: Teamname ist ok, aber wir sollten aus TrH ein TruH machen, oder?


Stimmt, hast recht !!





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] könnt direkt ne GROSSVERANSTALLTUNG werden


   Das ist so gemein  Meine Frau war gestern mit Fieber zum Arzt gegangen: Bronchien total zu, kurz vor der Lungenentzündung gewesen. Jetzt schluckt sie Antibiotika. Und bei mir wirds auch nicht besser mit den Bronchien....vielleicht geh ich heut auch noch zum Arzt um anschliessend [email protected]@@ Antibiotika schlucken zu dürfen  

frustrierter Möchtegernnightrider


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Oktober 2005)

@ Google:
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass du bis morgen wieder so weit fit bist, dass du kein Anabolika brauchst... oder wars Antibiotika ?

Wie es ausschaut dürften wir ja dann am Donnerstag ne Gruppe von 7 Leuten sein   .. freu mich schon!

P.S.: @ Lupo: Kannst du mir dann evtl. die CD mitbringen??


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2005)

Im Gedanken bin ich morgen sozusagen mit Euch...Deshalb mein Eintrag


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. Oktober 2005)

@Google, meld! Ich mach auch mit beim WP, mit Steelmannie in einer Gruppe ist schon ok! Ich werd mal meine Fühler ausstrecken und die Kollegen aus dem Spessart wach rütteln  

Ciao


----------



## KillerN (12. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> is ja richtig was los in der Bude ...
> 
> Die "Hals- und Beinbruch-Passagen" lass ich aus
> Erdi01



Die würde ich gerne fahren


----------



## Edith L. (12. Oktober 2005)

Hier überschlägt sich ja mal wieder die Anzahl der Postings! *schwindelig sei*

Bleibt es eigentlich dabei, dass sich die "TrH Eisbärenteams" bezogen auf  teaminterne oder WP-Angelegenheiten weiterhin hier im thread treffen oder wird/soll und selbstverständlich kann im WP-Unterforum noch ein jeweiliger TeamThread eingerichtet werden? 

Die Eisbärenhetzer waren z.B im RR-news-forum letztes Jahr aktiv, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Da könnte man sich dann "Touren rund um Hanau" entlastend  teamintern "Anfrotzeln" oder "Rumjammern"!  

Ausserdem ist man dann im Unterforum auch auf das Team bezogen mit nem thread vertreten.

"Wir" sind ja nicht irgendwer, sondern haben nen Ruf zu verteitigen!   

Alles allgemeine soll aber z.B Tourenplanung hier verbleiben. Keine Spaltereien!!!


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt es eigentlich dabei, dass sich die "TrH Eisbärenteams" bezogen auf  teaminterne oder WP-Angelegenheiten weiterhin hier im thread treffen oder wird/soll und selbstverständlich kann im WP-Unterforum noch ein jeweiliger TeamThread eingerichtet werden? Da könnte man sich dann "Touren rund um Hanau" entlastend  teamintern "Anfrotzeln" oder "Rumjammern"!
> 
> Ausserdem ist man dann im Unterforum auch auf das Team bezogen mit nem thread vertreten.
> 
> ...


 Guckst Du Winterpokalthread der Eisbärchen 

Kann jetzt jeder halten wie er es will. Das alle da oder dort schreiben klappt eh nicht. Der "Unterthread" ist unter anderem auch noch ne  Vorsichtsmassnahme das uns niemand unseren Namen klaut


----------



## yakko (12. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ist schon da und die neue T Halterung scheint net fürs MTB zu sein ,die geht so schwer drauf, ich dachte, jeden Moment bricht mir das Platik weg.
> 
> Aber es hat dann doch ohne kaputt gehen geklappt. Hoffentlich sind deine Vorbau und Klemmmaße net größer als meine
> 
> Viel Spaß damit



hmm, ich habe immer noch keine Nachricht, dass ein Paket für mich angekommen ist    Hoffentlich kommt noch was, denn wenn ich es erst morgen abhole habe ich keinen vollen Akku.

Montag habe ich es ja geschafft meine Cateye komplett in hunderte Einzelteile zu zerlegen, habe also nicht mal mehr ein kleines Licht....



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann guide ich bis dtz und du übernimmst dort.  aber denk dran:
> um mitternacht will ich spätestens zu hause sein



Mitternacht?    
Erdi, plane mal so, dass ich unterwegs (Kaiserlei/Fechenheim etc) aussteigen kann. Eine deiner berüchtigen Touren plus An- und Abfahrt von/nach Frankfurt muss ja nicht mitten in der Woche sein, muss Freitag arbeiten 

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onzilla (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Frank,

Du willst doch Ordnung haben:

Ja, ich bin noch dabei. 

Ist doch spannender aussser der eigenen Leistung noch das Team beobachten zu können. Also:

Setz mich einfach in ein Team Deiner Wahl. OK wäre es, wenn darin auch Leute aus der Hanauer Gegend (oder Kahl, Alzenau, Gelnhausen...) wären, damit man sich auch mal "live" treffen kann.

Gruss

Peter


----------



## maixle (12. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm. Sicher ? Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen, dass sich Maixle bei jedem Neuankömmling, der mit ihm erstmalig ne Tour fährt, die nackten Käsquanten abknutschen lässt (Schuhgröße 49)  ...Und zwar *nach * der Tour. Wirst sicher mal mit ihm fahren müssen.


...na ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Meine Schuhgrösse ist doch nur 47   ***JammJamm***. 
@puls190:...Spass beiseite. Freue mich schon auf die gemeinsamen Touren mit unserem Team...wenn die anderen Teams schön lieb sind, dürfen die dann auch mitfahren  .

Scharre schon mit den Hufen  .
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Schuhgrösse ist doch nur 47   ***JammJamm***.


Das schon. Ich hab aber Deine ewig ungeschnittenen Fussnägel mit berücksichtigt. Uuuääääähhhh

@[email protected] Dann bist Du im Team 4, bisher Barracuda und Steelmanni  (Kahl, Alzenau), eigentlich am besten aufgehoben....

@Barracuda, [email protected] Was meint Ihr ? Könnt Ihr noch Lars (Username ?)und Sarch aktivieren ? Dann seid Ihr vollständig   

*Es fehlt dann aber immer noch eine Person für Team 3 !!*


----------



## loti (12. Oktober 2005)

Teilnahme Winterpokal,
ich würde auch mitmachen! Da ich sowieso das ganze Jahr viel fahre, kommen da einige Punkte zusammen und es macht mehr Spass als eine Einzelteilnahme.  Google, Du kannst mich bei jedem Team einteilen. 
Meine Touren mit anderen Gruppen reduzieren sich in den nächsten Wochen, so dass ich endlich mal wieder bei Euch mitfahren kann. Ab November bin ich wieder dabei!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2005)

Ja Grüzi Loti  

kannst gerne mitmachen  Da teil ich Dich einfach mal in Team 3 ein was damit auch schon komplett wäre  

Da hat ja nun Team 3 mit Dir und das noch nicht ganz vollständige Team 4 mit Onzilla, zwei richtige Km-Schrubber im Team   

Auch wenn Du sicherlich die Winterpokalregeln kennst wollt ich anlässlich Deines posts auch nochmal für die Unwissenden erwähnen, dass man  zwar als Team gemeldet ist aber natürlich auch gleichzeitig in der Einzelwertung mitmacht.
Jeder kann fahren wann er will, mit wem er will, mit seinem Team oder auch mit der Konkurrenz. Maßgeblich sind die Trainingseinheiten des Einzelnen, der diese auch selbst eintragen muß. Durch eine Verlinkung zum Team wo er gemeldet ist, erhält das Team seine Punkte.

Also wenn Du ab 07. November (Wp-Beginn) nicht nur mit uns fährst sondern auch mit anderen Gruppen zählt das für Team 3 natürlich trotzdem.

Soooo jetzt fehlen noch 2 fürs Team 4 .......Wow


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2005)

RESPEKT ... 4 Teams ... 20 Eisbären ... das muß erstmal einer nachmachen. Die Gesamtteamwertung haben wir doch schon - oder  

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Oktober 2005)

@Andreas: Also ich werd wohl morgen Abend schnellst möglich die Feldwege fahren, da wir ein weng unter Zeitdruck stehn... aber wir sehen uns ja dann in Dietzenbach 

Kleidungstechnisch so wie letzte Woche, oder meint ihr, dass morgen mehr gebraucht wird??
Wat ne Gruppe.. freu mich schoon   

@Lupo.. hoffe, du hast mein Post gelesen.


----------



## puls190 (12. Oktober 2005)

@Nightrider

Hilfe kein Durchblick mehr  



Nennt mir dochmal ein Einstiegspunkt bei Anreise mit dem Auto

Wann soll ich dort sein und wann bin ich ca wieder zurück


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nightrider
> 
> Hilfe kein Durchblick mehr
> 
> ...



Am Besten wäre von Dir aus Dietzenbach. Dort treffen wir uns wieder beim Toom. Treffpunkt wäre 19 Uhr und je nach dem wie und wo wir morgen fahren kommst du dann auch dort wieder 3std. später an 
Lupo hatte mal für mich ne Karte gepostet, aber der Thread ist so lang geworden *g*
Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn du auch noch kommen würdest. Wenn wir schon ins selbe WP Team gesteckt wurden  

EDIT: Bild gefunden -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/183259/size/big/cat/500/page/1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (12. Oktober 2005)

Ups 3Std !malsehen ob ich das schaffe


Glaube irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben das es kein TOOM mehr ist oder


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups 3Std !malsehen ob ich das schaffe
> 
> 
> Glaube irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben das es kein TOOM mehr ist oder



Also die Strecke ist zu schaffen.. kann ich ja jetzt auch sagen   

Keine Ahnung, ob es noch der Toom ist oder nicht. Ist ein altes hässliches Gebäude - glaube Gelb.


----------



## Andreas (12. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas: Also ich werd wohl morgen Abend schnellst möglich die Feldwege fahren, da wir ein weng unter Zeitdruck stehn... aber wir sehen uns ja dann in Dietzenbach



Ok, 2x an Treffpunkten warten ist ja auch blöd.


----------



## puls190 (12. Oktober 2005)

mal sehen wegen morgen die ganze Aktion würde für mich ca 4 Stunden bis Mitternacht dauern   


Falls doch bin ich um 19Uhr am Toom(gelber Kasten).
Also bitte nicht warten, werde wohl hier bei mir mal eine Nachtrunde drehen 2Stunden langen mir


Viel Spass und passt auf euch auf


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen wegen morgen die ganze Aktion würde für mich ca 4 Stunden bis Mitternacht dauern
> 
> 
> Falls doch bin ich um 19Uhr am Toom(gelber Kasten).
> ...


solltest Dir die Zeit mal nehmen wenn Du kannst. So ne große Gruppe wirds nicht allzuoft geben. Und zwei Propheten nebeneinander sieht man auch selten  

Also ich rechne mit Dir ...

Erdi01


----------



## Onzilla (13. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Dann bist Du im Team 4, bisher Barracuda und Steelmanni (Kahl, Alzenau), eigentlich am besten aufgehoben....
> 
> Google



Ja prima, ich bin untergekommen!

So, am Wochenende gehts zwei Wochen in den Urlaub, dann bin ich hier wieder aktiver beim mitfahren.

Bis dann,

Onzilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (13. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kleidungstechnisch so wie letzte Woche, oder meint ihr, dass morgen mehr gebraucht wird??
> Wat ne Gruppe.. freu mich schoon


also ich finds kälter als letzte woche, ma sehn was der tag noch bringt...



			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo.. hoffe, du hast mein Post gelesen.


siecher siecher  und jetzt denk ich auch noch dran...  

@puls: hab dich net so, du sollst sowas ja auch net jeden abend machen  ...aber wenns um den wp geht wenigstens jeden 2.


----------



## yakko (13. Oktober 2005)

Sage den Nightride ab, hatte gestern schon einen durch die Stadt und werde ihn wohl heute auch wieder machen  ... Lampen sind immer noch da, Arbeit ist *******   ... vielleicht bin ich ja heute eher zu Hause als ihr    ... hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal.

René


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finds kälter als letzte woche, ma sehn was der tag noch bringt...



Es IST kälter als letzte Woche, heute morgen in Alzenau 3°... Mal zu heute abend - ab Ffm. habt Ihr was von drei Stunden Fahrzeit geschrieben, für diejenigen, die in Dtzb. einsteigen bleibt dann noch ein Stündchen - habe ich richtig gerechnet? Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja heute, werde mich mal um eine Genehmigung bemühen 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lupo (13. Oktober 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> ...für diejenigen, die in Dtzb. einsteigen bleibt dann noch ein Stündchen - habe ich richtig gerechnet? ...
> Gruß
> Christian


nicht wirklich  weil das ne rundreise gibt auf  der sich die teilnehmer an ihren startorten wieder ausklinken können also bleibts für alle bei~3std....
 wolfgang


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> nicht wirklich  weil das ne rundreise gibt auf  der sich die teilnehmer an ihren startorten wieder ausklinken können also bleibts für alle bei~3std....
> wolfgang



 dann scheitert das Vorhaben schon an technischen Hürden. Für 3 Std. habe ich keine Lampe und ich erreiche meine Homebase zum Aufladen des vorhandenen Akkus nicht.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Oktober 2005)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:
			
		

> dann scheitert das Vorhaben schon an technischen Hürden. Für 3 Std. habe ich keine Lampe und ich erreiche meine Homebase zum Aufladen des vorhandenen Akkus nicht.
> Gruß
> Christian



Ach quatsch 

Ich bin das letzte mal auch so ca. 45min. ohne licht gefahren und kam mehr als zurecht. Wir haben schon genug Licht dabei 
Werd wohl diesmal auch wieder mit meinem Licht Probleme bekommen, da vor ca. 5 Jahren die Akkus noch nicht so groß waren und die Unterste Stufe meiner Lampe 10W sind. Bin das letzte mal mit 15W gefahren


----------



## randi (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo plane einen Nightride am Mittwoch 19.10.
Start Gelnhausen Hallenbad, Startzeit 18 oder 19 Uhr.
Mit der Startzeit richte ich mich nach Euch.
Stelle mir eine Fahrtzeit von ca. 2-3 Stunden vor.

Ciao Andi

[email protected]


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2005)

Na das war mal was 8 Eisbären im dunklen Wald unterwegs. Keiner hatt sich an uns ran getraut.

Fand klasse, dass @[email protected] sich auf den Weg zu uns gemacht hatte  

Hoffe das findet eine Fortsetzung ...

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (13. Oktober 2005)

Ja, auch wenn es zum Schluß kalt wurde (mein Radcomputer hat 6 Grad gemessen ), war es ne super Tour. Erdi, die Tour hat 5 Sterne verdient. Alle Highlights wurden abgeklappert (schöne Trails um Dreieich, Langener Waldsee, Airport und Frankfurt Skyline). Ideale Runde für Querein- und Aussteiger - auch aus Frankfurt, Offenbach und Hanau.

Nächste Woche ruft aber der Binselberg?! und die Airport Umrundung müssen wir uns bei einem Night Ride auch mal wieder vornehmen. Die dunkle Jahreszeit kann kommen.


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das war mal was 8 Eisbären im dunklen Wald unterwegs. Keiner hatt sich an uns ran getraut.
> 
> Fand klasse, dass @[email protected] sich auf den Weg zu uns gemacht hatte
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Hat Spaß gemacht in so na größeren Gruppe zu fahren. Wurd zwar am Schluss etwas kalt in der kurzen Sommerhose, aber die heisse Dusche hats wieder gerichtet 

Bzgl. Samstag muss ich noch klären, aber hoffe mal, dass das auch klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (14. Oktober 2005)

Moin Nightrider,
  
das hat gestern ein riesigen Spass gemacht und gehört zu meinen schönsten Bikeerlebnissen mit dazu. Einfach weltklasse nachts bei Mondschein in einer tollen Gruppe durch den dunklen Wald im Mondschein mit Fahrradlicht zu biken.
Schade das keiner Bilder gemacht hat. 
Und Gott sei dank habe ich mich aufgerafft mitzumachen, danke nochmal für die Motivation !! 
Jetzt würde mich noch intressieren wieviel km wir gefahren sind und die Fahrzeit.
Und von mir natürlich auch ein Sonderlob für den Guide mit dem tollen Bike für die tolle Strecke und das angenehme Fahrtempo, leider kamm unser Biketalk etwas zu kurz  

Bis zum nächsten mal vieleicht mit Cappupause  

PS: da hat unser Team schön Punkte sammeln geübt muss mir nur noch einer sagen wieviel


----------



## Google (14. Oktober 2005)

Moin allerseits

ja so ein Nightride hat schon was   Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. 

Aber der kommende Winter ist ja lang und alle haben noch oft genug die Gelegenheit in solch einen Genuss zu kommen.   

Ich werd mich lieber schon mal wieder verabschieden, wir fahren morgen früh nochmal für ne Woche weg.

Die Teams zum Winterpokal kann man nach neuester Erkenntnis eh erst zum 07.11.05 anmelden. 

@[email protected] Hat sich was ergeben wegen Euer Team ? Jedenfalls werden wir sicher noch 2 auftreiben können. 

Haltet die Ohren steif ! Und: Ich freue mich dann endlich wieder mit Euch zu Biken


----------



## Google (14. Oktober 2005)

Wegen der Teamanmeldung habe ich nochmal was in unserem Eisbärchenthread gepostet.


Und tschüss


----------



## Andreas (14. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: da hat unser Team schön Punkte sammeln geübt muss mir nur noch einer sagen wieviel



Also ich hatte 80 km (wegen der laengeren Anfahrt) und virtuelle 13 WP Punkte. Dann muesstest Du ca. 60 km gehabt haben. Erdi weiss das aber besser.


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte 80 km (wegen der laengeren Anfahrt) und virtuelle 13 WP Punkte. Dann muesstest Du ca. 60 km gehabt haben. Erdi weiss das aber besser.


Ich hab 90 Km aufm Tacho  .. wohn ja auch noch mal ne ganze Ecke weiter. Hat aber trotzdem verdammt Spaß gemacht   

P.S.: Ich suche noch den netten Herrn von gestern, mit dem ich evtl. morgen mitfahren könnte   
Hieß doch Mario, oder


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] für uns waren das 66 KM und gute 3 Std oder 12 WIPOKA-Punkte.

Erdi01


----------



## mafels (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Nightrider,
war eine tolle Tour gestern( Klasse Erdi01  ), etwas lang am Ende, hab doch sehr gefroren.



@puls190 vielen Dank für die Leihgabe, hätte ohne Licht doch grössere Probleme auf dem Heimweg bekommen

@redrum sag Bescheidwegen Samstag, ich kann Dich mitnehmen.

Grüsse Mario


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Oktober 2005)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> @redrum sag Bescheidwegen Samstag, ich kann Dich mitnehmen.
> Grüsse Mario



BESCHEID !   
Hab Dir ne PN geschickt..


----------



## Lupo (14. Oktober 2005)

mionmoin,
kann mich nur anschliessen, der nightride hat wieder richtig spass gemacht und unseren schnitt haben wir ja auch nochmal gepushed  schliesslich kennen wir die strecke ja jetzt schon grösstenteils  
mein ovl zur tour gibts übrigens hier als download. 
ich hatte zum schluss 64km bei sagenhaften 167hm auf der uhr bei 10°C min. naja, ich musste ja auch net mehr raus ins geruggel  aber von b-stein sind wir ja schliesslich ganz andere temperaturen gewohnt.
ich denke mal morgen km/hm verhältnis umgekehrt ausfallen   

gruss,
wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (15. Oktober 2005)

@lupo

was für ein GPS Gerät kannst du mir empfehlen damit ich z.b deine gespeicherte Tour nachfahren kann und was muss man investieren.


----------



## Lupo (15. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @lupo
> 
> was für ein GPS Gerät kannst du mir empfehlen damit ich z.b deine gespeicherte Tour nachfahren kann und was muss man investieren.


guckst du z.b. hier bei globetrotter aber genaueres kann dir sakir dazu verraten, der sich "massiv" mit der materie beschäftigt. ich bin allenfalls ein user


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @lupo
> 
> was für ein GPS Gerät kannst du mir empfehlen damit ich z.b deine gespeicherte Tour nachfahren kann und was muss man investieren.


ich würde Dir die Foretrex Serie von Garmin    empfehlen, habe selber einen Foretrex 101. Der Vorteil Du kannst ihn ohne speziellen Halter ruck zuck an alle Räder hängen. Ach ja und hatt auch nicht so ne quitschende Farbe  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (15. Oktober 2005)

Ok Danke werde mir mal so ein Garmin ausleihen und ausprobieren ob es was für mich ist.
Das soll heisen wenn ich es schaffe damit die Nightridetour nochmal genau nachzufahren ist das Ding gekauft ! ! !


----------



## puls190 (15. Oktober 2005)

Verdammt brauch lauter neue Dinge :
--Lichtpower-- Navigationshilfen --Diätpillen --leichtere Reifen    
O Gott noch was, wo bekomme ich das tolle Eisbär Trikot her ?


----------



## Andreas (15. Oktober 2005)

Wer noch Lust hat:

ich habe für Sonntag Mittag mal eine Tour in's LMB gesetzt:

Rund um den Binselberg LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (15. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wer noch Lust hat:
> 
> ich habe für Sonntag Mittag mal eine Tour in's LMB gesetzt:
> 
> Rund um den Binselberg LMB


  den erdi - kultberg hätte ich mir auch gern mal wieder gegeben, aber leider hat uns die verwandschaft morgen fest im griff und zur startzeit werden wir uns bereits die wampe vollstopfen


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Oktober 2005)

War heut wirklich geil   
Mal was anderes bei Tageslicht die Leute zu sehen 

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour ! Morgen kann ich leider auch nicht mitfahren  
- alle Bikeklamotten in der Wäche und morgen ist die durchqäueren des Waldes per Fussform vorgesehen


----------



## puls190 (16. Oktober 2005)

Na wo bleiben die Sonntagstourberichte ?

Ich bin nur zum Dienst geradelt und Ihr,  das Wetter ist ja Weltklasse


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich kam heute leider nicht zum Fahren.. und das bei dem Wetter!   
Dafür gibts morgen ne doppelt so lange Tour. Leider hat ja von euch Arbeitswütigen keiner morgends Zeit...   


P.S.: Garmin Geko 201 ist bestellt *freu*


----------



## puls190 (16. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Garmin Geko 201 ist bestellt *freu*




SO SO beim Bike noch auf der Suche aber ein Garmin kaufen


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> SO SO beim Bike noch auf der Suche aber ein Garmin kaufen



Naja.. beim Bike bin ich ja auch nicht mehr auf der Suche   
Allerdings wirds noch 1 1/2 Monate dauern bis es komplett fertig vor mir steht, aber dann in einem traumhaften Zustand   


@Puls190
Ich hoffe, wir können dann auch mal nen paar Touren im Winter zusammen fahren ?!

@Lupo
Kannst du evtl. die Tour vom Samstag posten, oder mir schicken? Da du doch bestimmt dein kleinen "Tourguide" an hattest und die Tour aufm PC hast..
Hat der eigentlich die ganzen Trails drinn?


----------



## puls190 (16. Oktober 2005)

Was baust Du Dir den für ein Bike auf


----------



## Lupo (16. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Lupo
> Kannst du evtl. die Tour vom Samstag posten, oder mir schicken? Da du doch bestimmt dein kleinen "Tourguide" an hattest und die Tour aufm PC hast..
> Hat der eigentlich die ganzen Trails drinn?


logo war der kleine tourguide an   und auf die frage nach dem ovl hab ich schon gewartet   schick mir ne mail übers profil und dann kriegste das ovl von gestern,

wolfgang


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Was baust Du Dir den für ein Bike auf



Da ich nicht alles ins Forum schreiben will ->
Der Link ins Glück... *klick mich* 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Latex Schläuche so robust sind, aber selbst durchschläge haben die gestern weg gesteckt! Deshalb kommen die auch wieder ins neue Rad.

@Lupo: E-Mail ist schon so gut wie weg..


----------



## Andreas (17. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wo bleiben die Sonntagstourberichte ?
> 
> Ich bin nur zum Dienst geradelt und Ihr,  das Wetter ist ja Weltklasse



Das kannst Du laut sagen. Blauer Himmel und die Blaetter verfaerben sich immer mehr. Die schoenste Jahreszeit beginnt...

Ich habe am Binselberg mir Erdi ein paar neue Wege erkundet. Wir sind auch fuendig geworden.   
Durch das staendige auf und ab kamen wir sogar am Binselberg auf 800 hm.

Glueckwunsch Lupo zum Beitrag *#6000*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallihallo,

wer Lust auf einen NIGHTRIDE in Gelnhausen hat:
am Mittwoch 19.10.05
Uhrzeit: um 18 Uhr 30 
Treffpunkt: am Hallenbad Gelnhausen


----------



## maixle (18. Oktober 2005)

Gudde,

melde mich auch hier mal offiziell aus dem schönen Westerwald zurück. Habe das schöne Wetter, sprich den Indian Summer, und den Kurzurlaub auch zum intensiven Biken auf den Westerwäller Höhen und Tälern genutzt.

Dabei viele, viele schöne Sachen (wieder-)entdeckt. Bin auch grosse Teile des Rothaarsteigs um Dillenburg und die Fuchskaute abgefahren. Sehr empfehlenswert.

Verglichen mit dem Spessart muss ich immer wieder feststellen, dass der Westerwald doch ein anderes Gelände ist (insbesondere Dilltalregion). Sehr "wellig", d.h. nach kurzen Abfahrten kommen immer wieder kurze bis mittellange giftige Anstiege. Das schlaucht ziemlich. Bist Du allerdings auf der Hochebene um die Fuchskaute herum, kannst Du fast eben fahren. Aber die Trails in der Region entschädigen für einige Strapazen...

Sollte sich also mal die Gelegenheit bieten (Zeit etc.) werde ich Euch mal als Guide meine Heimat näherbringen  .

@Erdi01: ...hier muss ich quasi von Prophet zu Prophet was klarstellen: Du bist der *Prophet aus dem Kannonental*  und ich der *Prophet des grossen Crom* . Nicht das unter unseren Schäfchen Verwirrungen entstehen  .

So, genug geschwärmt. Jetzt wird was geschafft.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle
KONA rulez and GT rockz


----------



## Ippie (18. Oktober 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

wie schon von Randi angekündigt gibt es morgen einen Nightride rund um Gelnhausen. Start 18:30 Uhr am Hallenbad in Gelnhausen.  LMB-Eintrag ist gemacht. Guide ist Randi.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Oktober 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01: ...hier muss ich quasi von Prophet zu Prophet was klarstellen: Du bist der *Prophet aus dem Kannonental*  und ich der *Prophet des grossen Crom* . Nicht das unter unseren Schäfchen Verwirrungen entstehen  .


passt schon ... 

Du hälst die Predigt im Truh Eisbären Team III  

Ich halt die Predigt im Truh Eisbären Team II  

... vllt schaffen wirs auch mal das Abendmahl zusammen zu halten  

Aaaaamen

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (19. Oktober 2005)

Auch wenn es noch nicht um Winterpokalpunkte geht:

Ich habe fuer Donnerstag einen Night Ride in LMB gesetzt. Wer Lust hat bitte anmelden. 

Die Wolken bringen uns etwas waermere Luft. Dafuer soll es aber leider erst mal der letzte schoene Tag vor dem Regengebiet sein. Also, das muss noch ausgenutzt werden:

LMB Night Ride


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2005)

Moin Jungs und Madels,

wollt mich kurz vom Schiffchen in Tunis melden

KLeiner Bericht. Die Mitreisenden sind so alt wie die Titanik, entsprechend ist die Musik und Unterhaltung. 

Glucklicherweise ist das Schiff noch nicht ganz so alt, so dass ich mir noch Hoffnung auf kommende Biketouren mit Euch machen kann. 

Also bis demnachst und haltet die Ohren steif


----------



## Lupo (19. Oktober 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wie schon von Randi angekündigt gibt es morgen einen Nightride rund um Gelnhausen. ...


die gegend würde mich auch mal interessieren, vllt auch mal bei tag aber heut abend hab ich net so lange frei  

@andreas: wie willsten morgen fahrn? sag doch mal ungefär die strecke....


----------



## Andreas (19. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: wie willsten morgen fahrn? sag doch mal ungefär die strecke....



Am liebsten natuerlich am Binselberg (das ist diesmal kein Witz). Den neuen Trail bei Nacht am Rande der Weinberge fahren. Das waere mal was.
Wenn sich allerdings Leute aus dem Norden anmelden, koennte man wieder Richtung Frankfurt/Offenbach fahren. Ich wollte das spontan entscheiden, jenachdem wer wie lange kann oder Licht hat.

Eine Alternative waere noch der Rodgau-Rundweg. Dazu muss Erdi mal was sagen.


----------



## puls190 (19. Oktober 2005)

ES REGNET   :kotz:

ist der goldene Oktober schon vorbei ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (19. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ES REGNET   :kotz:



Da hab ich grade fest gestellt...
Als ich los gefahren bin, war es gaanz leicht am Nieseln. Als ich bei Kilometer 5war, hat es richtig angefangen. Dachte dann, ach das geht schon wieder weg.. weiter gehts! Bei Kilometer 20 dachte ich, ******** - wie kom ich am Schnellsten heim. Bin 30Km im spitzen Wetter gefahren. Was aber geil war, der Wald war nicht voller Nordic Walker und man konnte schön Gas geben. Allerdings sieht jetzt mein Bike und Kleidung so aus   

Wetter war bis gestern so geil ...


----------



## puls190 (19. Oktober 2005)

und ich war 12km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, hat aber bei dem Wetter null Spass gemacht hab dann die Tour beendet und lieg jetzt foul rum und denk nur ans futtern 

und nur an die fiesen Sachen wie Leberkäse Kuchen Kartoffelchip Schokoladenexese mit doppel Fettansatzgarantie(geiles Wort)

oder soll ich Bike putzen gehen,ach nein ich futter was damit ich auch wieder ein Grund zum biken habe.


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich war 12km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, hat aber bei dem Wetter null Spass gemacht hab dann die Tour beendet und lieg jetzt foul rum und denk nur ans futtern
> 
> und nur an die fiesen Sachen wie Leberkäse Kuchen Kartoffelchip Schokoladenexese mit doppel Fettansatzgarantie(geiles Wort)
> 
> oder soll ich Bike putzen gehen,ach nein ich futter was damit ich auch wieder ein Grund zum biken habe.



Ich ess grad nen Obstteller mit.. moment... Apfel, Banane, Birne und Trauben und ess dazu nen Landliebe Joghurt mit dazu geworfenen Müsli. Dazu gibts nen Wasser mit Magnesium und ne Milch.... so! Und jetzt stopf ich das alles mit Genuss in mich rein


----------



## puls190 (19. Oktober 2005)

OK dann esse ich halt auch nur ne Linsensuppe du Spielverderber alleine sündigen macht kein Spass


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Alternative waere noch der Rodgau-Rundweg. Dazu muss Erdi mal was sagen.


was soll ich dazu sagen  Ich bin ihn einmal abgefahren, er ist flach, er ist 42 KM und hoffentlich im dunklen zu finden ...

Also ich wäre morgen dabei, wenns Wetter nicht wieder so toll ist wie heute. Was, wohin, in welche Richtung ist mir schnuppe. Ich fahr nur hinterher ...

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (19. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich dazu sagen  Ich bin ihn einmal abgefahren, er ist flach, er ist 42 KM und hoffentlich im dunklen zu finden ...


Genau das meine ich ja. Naja, wir werden sehen, ob wir die Beschilderung im Dunkeln finden. Wir könnten ja südlich anfangen und die Offenbacher könnten nördlich aussteigen.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr nur hinterher ...
> Erdi01



So kenne ich dich ja gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das meine ich ja. Naja, wir werden sehen, ob wir die Beschilderung im Dunkeln finden. Wir könnten ja südlich anfangen und die Offenbacher könnten nördlich aussteigen.
> :


mal schauen ob und wer sich noch im LMB einträgt. Je nachdem treffen wir uns dann. Lass uns morgen nachmittag nochmal ins Forum schauen, dann ist auch absehbar was das Wetter macht  ...

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (19. Oktober 2005)

Rodgau Radweg ist R3 oder ? Also den bin ich schon nen ganzes Stück gefahren, hätte auch bock mitzufahren


----------



## Lupo (19. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen ob und wer sich noch im LMB einträgt. ...
> 
> Erdi01


ich  
werd mal versuchen ein ovl von dem rodgau radweg zu erstellen und steige dann an der kneipe "zur kreuzung" ein. also net in die kneipe sondern den weg  und wärs dann recht wenn ich um 19:00 an der K174 /schlosskaute auf euch treffe  

@puls: probiers mal mit nutella. ist fast reines zucker-fett-konzentrat    

das ovl gibts hier zum downloaden allerdings ohne gewähr weil dem rodgauer picasso der die skizze gemacht hat wohl manchmal der malstift ausgerutscht ist  sind auch demnach nur knappe 40km.

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich
> werd mal versuchen ein ovl von dem rodgau radweg zu erstellen und steige dann an der kneipe "zur kreuzung" ein. also net in die kneipe sondern den weg  und wärs dann recht wenn ich um 19:00 an der K174 /schlosskaute auf euch treffe
> 
> @puls: probiers mal mit nutella. ist fast reines zucker-fett-konzentrat
> ...


habe mir gerade mal das ovl reingezogen. Das hast Du 100% getroffen  

K174 direkt an der Straße meinst Du - oder? Wäre mir auch recht. Kann da aber erst gegen 19:15 sein !!!

Alternativ kannste auch um 19 Uhr zum ex Toom kommen und wir treffen uns mit Andreas um 19:20 am Bahnübergang in den Feldern und steigen dann in den Rodgau Radweg ein !?

Sagt an wie Ihrs wollt  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (19. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir treffen uns mit Andreas um 19:20 am Bahnübergang in den Feldern ...
> Erdi01


ist das zwischen rollwald und oberroden? dann würde ich da hin kommen


----------



## puls190 (19. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @puls: probiers mal mit nutella. ist fast reines zucker-fett-konzentrat



 Ob dus glaubst oder nicht aber das Nutellaglas musste heute doch noch dran glauben


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ist das zwischen rollwald und oberroden? dann würde ich da hin kommen


wie mans nimmt, der ROTE KREIS ist der genaue Treffpunkt  

Erdi01, der Nutalla mim Löffel essen kann


----------



## KillerN (20. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Rodgau Radweg ist R3 oder ?



LOL, das auf meine Fragen nicht eingegeangen wird is ja irgendwie nix neues ...


----------



## Andreas (20. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> LOL, das auf meine Fragen nicht eingegeangen wird is ja irgendwie nix neues ...



Du sitzt eben bei den Leuten auf der Ignorer Liste. Die koennen Deine Beitraege gar nicht sehen.    

Nein, das ist nicht der R3, sondern der neue Rodgau Rundweg (der ist mit einem blauen Metallschild gekennzeichnet).


----------



## Lupo (20. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> LOL, das auf meine Fragen nicht eingegeangen wird is ja irgendwie nix neues ...


sry, ich dachte das hätte sich aus den nachfolgenden posts selbst geklärt  
und warte als auf deine lmb anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (20. Oktober 2005)

Also wenn ihr versprecht, dass es ne lockere Runde wird und es NUR diese wird, würde ich wieder mitfahren...
Irgendwie merk ich meine Beine von den letzten drei Tagen...

Wenn würde ich auch beim Bahnübergang dazustossen... so lang ich nicht wieder mitten in der Nacht heimkom


----------



## Lupo (20. Oktober 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr versprecht, dass es ne lockere Runde wird und es NUR diese wird, ...


genau so isses ja geplant, auf mehr hab ich heut auch kein bock


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> genau so isses ja geplant, auf mehr hab ich heut auch kein bock



Na dann werd ich mich wohl bis 19 Uhr zum Bahnübergang zwischen Ober-Roden und Rollwald schleppen...


----------



## KillerN (20. Oktober 2005)

Wo köntte ich einsteigen ? Um wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr am alten Toom denn ab  

- habs eben nachgelesen, 19 Uhr ... werde da sein


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wo köntte ich einsteigen ? Um wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr am alten Toom denn ab
> 
> - habs eben nachgelesen, 19 Uhr ... werde da sein


git das Du es nochmal schreibst, dann hohl ich Dich um 19 Uhr am ex Toom ab. Ich wäre sonnst direkt zum Treffpunkt in die Felder gefahren.

Klasse, hab gar nicht mit so vielen gerechnet  

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (20. Oktober 2005)

Zehn kleine Negerlein .... am Ende war es nur eins?
Zwei haben wir verloren...   

@Lupo: Ihr seid plötzlich nicht mehr da gewesen. Wir dachten uns aber schon, dass ihr ja vorher aussteigen wolltet. Ich hoffe es war auch so. 

Schön war es wieder. Den Rodgau Rundweg muß ich auch mal bei Tageslicht abfahren. Zum Glück blieben wir vom Regen vorschont.


----------



## KillerN (21. Oktober 2005)

Auf den letzten Metern mitm Erdi hat mich doch tatschlich ne Fledermaus gerammt und ist mir gegen das Helmvisier geflogen, also sowas ist auch noch net passiert, haben die denn keine Augen im Kopf ?   

War ne schöne Runde, zum glück hats nur getröppelt


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zwei haben wir verloren...
> 
> @Lupo: Ihr seid plötzlich nicht mehr da gewesen. Wir dachten uns aber schon, dass ihr ja vorher aussteigen wolltet. Ich hoffe es war auch so. ...


eigentlich wollten wir ja schon an der tannenmühle (kaffeepause  ) aussteigen, hatte ich auch erwähnt aber mir hat ja wieder mal keiner zugehört  aber weil ja alle weitergeheitzt sind wie auf der flucht dachte ich, wir verabschieden uns im feld kurz vor der autobahn, aber auch da hab ich nur die rücklichter von gen rodgau flüchtenden bikern gesehen   und weil wir keine lust hatten die runde nocheinmal zu fahren sind wir dann nach rechts richtung bad offenbach abgebogen. warn dann 70km und hat mir gereicht.  

@killern: fledermäuse sehn bei nacht auch nix und orientieren sich durch ultraschall. da kanns schon vorkommen dass die son strich in der landschaft schon mal übersehn  oder es war ein vampier  dann solltest du mal deinen hals betrachten ob da unter anderem sone art snakebite zu sehen ist    
habt ihr mal nach dem tier gesucht? vllt hatse ja noch da rumgelegen?


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich wollten wir ja schon an der tannenmühle (kaffeepause  ) aussteigen, hatte ich auch erwähnt aber mir hat ja wieder mal keiner zugehört



Ah ja, kann mich erinnern. Hab nur keine Ahnung was und wo die Tannenmühle ist  

Hätte auch nix gegen ein Cappu gehabt. Beim nächsten Mal passt das besser  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (21. Oktober 2005)

Die Runde muss ich auch noch mal im Hellen fahren.. fand sie schon recht nett! Zwar keine nennenswerten Steigungen drinn, aber muss ja auch nicht immer sein 
Wegen Morgen weiss ich noch nicht genau, ob ich kann.. werd aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid geben!

@Killer: You´ve been added  


EDIT: Ich hab grade mal nach dem Wetter für Samstag geschaut und das ist echt spitze. Für Morgends 80% Regen und Mittags 90%


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. Oktober 2005)

Alles, Alles Gudde dem der hier einen großteil der Beiträge beisteuert, der die Eisbären in die Matschschlacht führt!


Mensch Leute 

Google hat heute  

GEBURTSTAG   

also von mir alles gute für die nächsten 50 Jahre 


Nacht


----------



## KillerN (21. Oktober 2005)

Sonst mist, gar net mitbekommen, fast wäre wieder einer vergessen worden   

Zum Glück noch 5 vor Nackisch gelesen   

Deswegen auch von mir: ALLES ALLES GUTE !!!    

greetz - Jens


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Alles, Alles Gudde dem der hier einen großteil der Beiträge beisteuert, der die Eisbären in die Matschschlacht führt!...


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups, grad noch geschafft:

alles gute zum burztach, mein gudster  
           
und willkommen im club  , den ich ja in ein paar monaten schon wieder verlassen muss


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2005)

Heide 4rallalla...

... jetzt kapier ich auch endlich, was der um die Zeit auf nem Schiff verloren hatt  

auch von mir die allerbesten Glückwünsche   

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich hoffe mein Gruß gilt noch ...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Google!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (22. Oktober 2005)

Dann schließ ich mich noch ganz schnell an...

ALLES GUTE ZUM BURZELTAG.. und viel Glück und Gesundheit für die Zukunft !!!


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2005)

Moin Jungs und Madels

danke fur Eure Geburtstagsgrusse. Ich hatte ja eigentlich die Hoffnung, dass Ihr meinen 40 er vergesst....

Sonntagnacht komm ich wieder zuruck. Ich hoffe das dann mal wieder was an dem kommenden WE geht  

Macht mich aber dann net so fertisch  Bin  dann namlich 5 Wochen aussem Training.

Also bis denne

Ps.: Wundert Euch net uber meine Schreibweise. Die ham hier so komische Tastaturen...  

Tschodele


----------



## SteelManni (22. Oktober 2005)

Moin @ all  

Google, auch von mir noch alllleeesss Guuuude zum Geburtdsdach!
 
willkommen im "Club"

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## puls190 (22. Oktober 2005)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag

dem ersten aus dem TRUH mit dem ich geradelt bin   

Google HAPPY BIRTHDAY  


Ciao Pulsboy(der immernoch mit Schrecken an Schotten denkt)


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2005)

war heute morgen seid längerem mal wieder bei Hibike in Kronberg. Immer wieder fazinierend die Monsterfederwegs Freerideteile zu sehen und ich hab mich tatsächlich mal auf ne Runde mit so einem Teil begeben ... 16-17 Kg Boliden aber ITS COOL MAN   

Wer macht noch was am WE 

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich mache am WE Dienst


----------



## Andreas (22. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht noch was am WE
> 
> Erdi01



Schau doch mal aus'm Fenster. Ist zum


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 16-17 Kg Boliden aber ITS COOL MAN


Lässig, gell? Man sitzt ganz entspannt drauf, der Drang, schnell zu fahren ist von ganz allein weg und überhaupt, war da eben eine Stufe?    



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht noch was am WE


Nachdem ich heute etwas den Durchhänger hatte, würd ich morgen was machen. Schön in den Wald sich einwutzen gehen...    

Vorschläge?


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich heute etwas den Durchhänger hatte, würd ich morgen was machen. Schön in den Wald sich einwutzen gehen...
> 
> Vorschläge?


wieder Deine Trail im Wald abfahren. Könnt ich mir überlegen. 

@[email protected] kommste mit, die Trail sind nett schlecht. Wir könnten von uns aus starten 



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch mal aus'm Fenster. Ist zum


Hab den Nachmittag im Keller verbracht, da hab ich kein Fenster. Hab wohl nix verpasst. Was fürm Wetter is morgen eigentlich angesagt 

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (22. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch mal aus'm Fenster. Ist zum



War doch ein schöner Tag    Also im Taunus, wars zwar etwas feuscht und die Trails waren ne sache der Körperbeherrschung, aber alles in allem wars schee.   

Wenns morgen net schüttet dreh ich auch noch ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (23. Oktober 2005)

15:15 P+R Wilhelmsbad anyone? (2,5 Stunden, langsam)


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> 15:15 P+R Wilhelmsbad anyone? (2,5 Stunden, langsam)


hab mich heute mit ner schnellen 50ziger Runde zufrieden gegeben und auch schön eingesaut  

@[email protected] PM

Erdi01


----------



## Miss Marple (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo lieber Google, auch von mir   liche Grüße zu deinem runden Geburtstag und das viele deiner Wünsche im neuen Lebensjahrzehnt in Erfüllung gehen         .

Auf viele schöne gemeinsame Touren, Gruß Martina


----------



## Ippie (24. Oktober 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich heute mit ner schnellen 50ziger Runde zufrieden gegeben und auch schön eingesaut


Bei mir sind nicht so viel km geworden in dem Matsch. Geht ja dann doch alles eher langsam.

Aber immerhin: Soweit ich das sehe, war ein Grossteil von Eisbären 2 an diesem Wochenende unterwegs. Das lässt doch für den WP hoffen!


----------



## Sakir (24. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi

gerade habe ich gesehen, das wohl die Glückwünsche von mir 
(beitrag müsste nach Steelmanni sein) wohl nicht angekommen sind.... 

also nochmal...

*  ALLES GUDE ZUM GEBURDSDACH MEEEN GÜDSTER   * 

@Blacktrek: nur mal zu Info wegen dem WP... 
ich habe letzte Woche insgesamt 392,6 km im Rennrad-Sattel gessesen....


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Oktober 2005)

Haben wir nicht heute unser nächstes Geburtstagskind... ?   
Auch wenn ich mich irre, aber ich will der Erste sein   


  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Puls190


----------



## Andreas (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Puls190,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag und alles Gute!!!

     


ps. Da mußt Du ja am Donnerstag beim NightRide einen ausgeben


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Oktober 2005)

auch von mir alles Gudde zum Geburtstag, Puls190  wird ja richtig gut der nächste Stammtisch wenn jedes Geb. Kind eine Runde gibt  

Also mein km lassen die Konkurrenz auch hoffen 0km  

Ist aber auch gewollt, mal leben bevor die Schinderei fürs nächste Jahr los geht  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mafels (24. Oktober 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> ...






Habs gerade noch gesehen.
ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG.   

Gruß Mario


----------



## Google (24. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] 

  AUCH VON MIR ALLES GUUUDE  ​  

Und danke an die vielen nachträglichen Geburtstagsgrüsse an meine Adresse  

Nach 5 Wochen Bikepause hab  ich heut für den Anfang meiner Grundlagenschlampe 2 Stunden die Sporen gegeben. Mann, Mann...ist die lahmarschig geworden  Mal gucken wie lange die Bikes brauchen, bisse wieder leichtgängig laufen..scheint ja alles angerostet zu sein  

Bevor ich wieder richtig zum WP-Start ein-/angreife, fahr ich mich erst mal wieder ein. Das heißt: Diese Woche noch ganz alleine biken   und am Wochenende ein bisserl für die kommenden Barbarossatouren am Buchberg grooven um Neues zu entdecken. Will jemand mit ??? Wird aber gaaaanz gemütlich   :

Barbarossaentdeckungstour am Samstag 

Die Woche drauf wärs schön wenn irgendwo ein Nightride angeboten wird. Wenns zeitlich klappt bin ich auf alle Fälle erstmalig wieder dabei   

@[email protected] Außer Steelmanni und Onzilla noch jemand fürs Team 4 geworben ??


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] Na wenn das so ist, dann Prost und alles Guuude   Was bekommt so ein Prophet denn geschenkt, der hat doch schon alles  

@Google und alle [email protected] Kommendes WE ist der 29/30.10.   
Da war doch was, richtig "Indien Summer ODW Tour" Bei hoffentlich genialem Wetter. Oder in die Nacht hinein mit Abstecher zum Helloooween-Spektakel auf dem Franky. Ob man da lebend wieder raus kommt steht in den Sternen  

Näheres gibt Andreas noch bekannt. Interessierte können sich ja schon mal melden ...

Erdi01


----------



## maixle (25. Oktober 2005)

Gudde,

...oh mann ist mir das peinlich. Da verpasse ich gleich mal zwei Geburdsdache: Einmal von der guten Seele dieses Threads   und dann den von *meinem Teamkollegen*  .

Dem muss Abhilfe geschaffen werden:

*Euch beiden nachträglich alles Gudde zum Geburdsdach*  

@Google: ...schade,schade, bei der Barbarossaentdeckungstour kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. Hätte mich sehr interessiert. Wir haben aber bei Bekannten für den Nachmittag eine Einladung (Kinder gucken   ). Hoffe, Du bietest die bei Gelegenheit nochmal an   .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
KONA rockz and GT rulez


----------



## Lupo (25. Oktober 2005)

dann auch von mir noch   lieber puls, hoffentlich hats viele  für dich gegeben. auch ein prophet hat bestimmt noch wünsche offen (weiss ich vom erdi, aber net weitersagen  )


----------



## Miss Marple (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Puls190, 
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag      

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (25. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt bin ich aber baff    

SO viele Geburtstagsglückwünsche für mich und Google !!!

Danke Danke habe mich sehr darüber gefreut   

Und jetzt hoffe ich bei der nächsten Tour dabei sein zu können damit ich eine Cappurunde ausgeben kann

Nochmal Danke an alle


PS: Prophet hatt Sram XO Trigger geschenkt beommen und der Fahrer eine schöne Cannondale Sportjacke (endlich weiß meine Freundin gute Geschenke zumachen  )


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google und alle [email protected] Kommendes WE ist der 29/30.10.
> Da war doch was, richtig "Indien Summer ODW Tour" Bei hoffentlich genialem Wetter. .......Näheres gibt Andreas noch bekannt. Interessierte können sich ja schon mal melden ...


Also ich weiß bisher nur was vom ersten Novemberwochenende wo Andreas nochmal den ODWX anbieten wollte....bis dahin werd ich allerdings noch nicht in der Verfassung sein tatsächlich mitfahren zu können 

Und für diese WE muß ich leider auf mein Angebot beharren: Freitagabend und Sonntagmorgen feiere ich nämlich nach. Da hab ich keine Lust großartige Reisen zu unternehmen. Es bleibt also bei meiner obigen Tourplanung

Aber dann geht wieder so langsam de Post ab 


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt hoffe ich bei der nächsten Tour dabei sein zu können damit ich eine Cappurunde ausgeben kann


Gute Idee   Meine Cappurunde gebe ich dann mal auf der Barbarossaentdeckungstour aus


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Oktober 2005)

Einer unserer Heimlichen Mitleser hat heute Geburtstag 

Auch ihm ein drei mal hoch

Alles gute zum Geburtstag lessiw33 und viele  und nicht soviele  

Gruß


----------



## Andreas (25. Oktober 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Einer unserer Heimlichen Mitleser hat heute Geburtstag



Man kommt ja aus dem Gratulieren gar nicht mehr raus   

*Herzlichen Glueckwunsch lessiw33*,
ich hoffe Du bist auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Lupo (25. Oktober 2005)

@lessiw33:auch von mir  fahr doch ma wieder mit, die hk tour im sommer war doch lustig, oder?



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...Freitagabend und Sonntagmorgen feiere ich nämlich nach. ...


musst uns nur noch sagen ob wir freitag oder sonntag kommen sollen  oder von freitag bis sonntag wär ja auch kein problem     ach am besten machste nen lmb eintrag


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Man kommt ja aus dem Gratulieren gar nicht mehr raus
> 
> *Herzlichen Glueckwunsch lessiw33*,
> ich hoffe Du bist auch mal wieder dabei.


so langsam wirds echt stessig  

DITO

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Oktober 2005)

Um die Donnerstag Nightrides am leben zu halten habe ich was online gestellt.

Wer bei den Wetteraussichten nicht mitfährt ist selber schuld  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (25. Oktober 2005)

ERSTER ERSTER

Für den Nigthride eingetragen  


Erdi ich hoffe diesmal klappt es mit der Cappupause ! !


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ERSTER ERSTER
> 
> Für den Nigthride eingetragen
> Erdi ich hoffe diesmal klappt es mit der Cappupause ! !



Frag mich nur grade, wo im Messler Hügelland ne Pause fürn Cappu drinn ist   
Allerdings hattest du ja eh Angeboten ne Runde auszugeben   

Ich wollt am Donnerstag das Wetter eigentlich bei Tageslicht ausnutzen, ausser ich fahr dann gleich noch bei euch weiter   
@Erdi -  hast du schon ne Runde geplant? Wenn ja, wo lang?


----------



## loti (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo nightrider,
ich bin am Donnerstag auch mal wider dabei. Und als Fachmann für Kneipen jeder Art könnte ich auch Vorschläge für eine Cappucino-Pause machen. Zwar ist das Naturfreundehaus auf dem Mainzer Berg am Donnerstagabend geschlossen, aber in Messel direkt, oder in Dieburg, oder in Eppertshausen, oder in der Thomashütte, oder im "Kalkofen", oder auf der Bulau .... gäbe es dazu durchaus eine Gelegenheit.
Schönen Gruß
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (25. Oktober 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nightrider,
> ich bin am Donnerstag auch mal wider dabei. Und als Fachmann für Kneipen jeder Art könnte ich auch Vorschläge für eine Cappucino-Pause machen. Zwar ist das Naturfreundehaus auf dem Mainzer Berg am Donnerstagabend geschlossen, aber in Messel direkt, oder in Dieburg, oder in Eppertshausen, oder in der Thomashütte, oder im "Kalkofen", oder auf der Bulau .... gäbe es dazu durchaus eine Gelegenheit.
> Schönen Gruß
> loti



Hi loti,

lange nichts von Dir gehört.

Wenn nicht kann puls190 ja eine Trinkflasche Sekt mitbringen.


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hey wenns wirklich Richtung Thomashütte - Kalkofen gehen soll, kenn ich ja den Weg auswendig mit nen paar Wegen ausserhalb der Waldautobahnen


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Oktober 2005)

@DO [email protected] standartmäßig geht die Runde über Dreieich, Grube Prinz von Hessen bis Rossdorf und über Mainzer Berg, Urberach zurück nach Dtz.

Aber ich gebe gern die Führung ab und lass mich, von wem auch immer, zum Cappu leiten  

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (26. Oktober 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal zu Info wegen dem WP...
> ich habe letzte Woche insgesamt 392,6 km im Rennrad-Sattel gessesen....




Motiviert mich zu meinem Wochenprojekt auch mal ca 400km auf dem Bike zu absolvieren  

Montag ca 15km
Dienstag genau 45km
Mittwoch bis jetzt 12km plus 22km =34km
Donnerstag Nigthride  ca 50km
Freitag  vieleicht 3h Rennrad KM ?
Samstag ??????
Sonntag ??????

O je doch nicht so leicht


----------



## Andreas (27. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ??????



Für Samstag hätte ich da so einen Vorschlag:

Ab sofort werden Anmeldungen für unsere 
Indian Summer Tour 2005 entgegen genommen.

@Google: Wir hatten damals das WE (Zitat Google: WE 29/30.te .) angepeilt.
Wir fahren auch langsam ...


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Wir hatten damals das WE (Zitat Google: WE 29/30.te .) angepeilt.
> Wir fahren auch langsam ...


Nö, Nö... Stimmt net    Hast ne PM.

Ich gurk diesen Samstag lieber bei mir in der Gegend rum. Freitagabend ne Feier, Sonntagmorgen schon wieder Brunch......Ausserdem hab ich ja ne Cappurunde verprochen worauf sich BlackTreck gleich mal angemeldet hat 


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> musst uns nur noch sagen ob wir freitag oder sonntag kommen sollen  oder von freitag bis sonntag wär ja auch kein problem     ach am besten machste nen lmb eintrag


Also wenn Ihr am Samstag mit auf Entdeckungstour kommen wollt, geb ich Euch natürlich auch einen Cappu aus und kann Euch erzählen wie es am Freitag war und am Sonntag noch wird


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Ihr am Samstag mit auf Entdeckungstour kommen wollt, geb ich Euch natürlich auch einen Cappu aus und kann Euch erzählen wie es am Freitag war und am Sonntag noch wird


Samstag hab ich mich mal mit eingetragen.
Achso. Eselsweg am Sonntag, anyone?
Kette rechts,
matthias


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2005)

Hmmmm...Schon 2......Wird langsam teuer.....Erst mal Aldicappu kaufen und Thermoskanne suchen....Schade...Wird wohl doch nix mit dem Italiener auffem Buchberg...


----------



## Lupo (27. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also wenn Ihr am Samstag mit auf Entdeckungstour kommen wollt, geb ich Euch natürlich auch einen Cappu aus und kann Euch erzählen wie es am Freitag war und am Sonntag noch wird


hab mich jetzt für ODW entschieden, muss man ausnutzen so lange was wetter noch hält  und die b-tour kann ich ja unter deiner kompetenten führung noch den ganzen winter lang erleben  und: von deinen erzählungen werd ich leider net breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (27. Oktober 2005)

muss leider heute Abend den Nigthride absagen


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] WIE ABSAGEN; GILT NETT  

@[email protected] FAHREN WIR SAMSTAG VON UNS AUS ODER AUCH AB NIEDER RAMSTADT; 45 KM DAS RENTIERT SICH JA NETT   

ERDI01


----------



## puls190 (27. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] WIE ABSAGEN; GILT NETT




Bitte nicht noch den Dolch in die Wunde stossen aber Überstunden sind schon genug zum :kotz:


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2005)

Hätte ich heute nicht Arbeiten müssen, wäre ich auch gefahren, dafür kann ich jetzt nen lecker Bacardi Breezer trinken und habe mich eben für das Uphillrace eingetragen. Unter Teamname, nannte ich mich: "Die Eisbären", denn "Touren rund um Hanau" war mir irgendwie zu dufte, hört sich an als fahre ich immer mit meinem Trecking Rad am Main entlang   

Es sind noch ein paar Plätze frei, wollte ich nur mal so anmerken   

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @ANDREAS FAHREN WIR SAMSTAG VON UNS AUS ODER AUCH AB NIEDER RAMSTADT; 45 KM DAS RENTIERT SICH JA NETT
> 
> ERDI01



Also wenns aus der Näheren Umgebung aus mitem Bike los geht, wäre ich höchst warscheinlich auch dabei. 

P.S.: Wollte evtl. morgends mal zum Flughafen den neuen Airbus beim Landeanflug beobachten. Hat noch jemand Intresse?


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> und: von deinen erzählungen werd ich leider net breit


Ich verstehe: Dich zieht's nur noch zu den Barbarossaglühweintouren  

@[email protected] Wär ich net grad kürzlich 40 geworden hät ich glatt beim Uphillrace mitgemacht. Aber in meinem Alter ist man vorsichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (28. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] WIE ABSAGEN; GILT NETT
> 
> @[email protected] FAHREN WIR SAMSTAG VON UNS AUS ODER AUCH AB NIEDER RAMSTADT; 45 KM DAS RENTIERT SICH JA NETT
> 
> ERDI01



Seit wann kommt es beim MTB auf die km an   



			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich heute nicht Arbeiten müssen, wäre ich auch gefahren, dafür kann ich jetzt nen lecker Bacardi Breezer trinken und habe mich eben für das Uphillrace eingetragen. Unter Teamname, nannte ich mich: "Die Eisbären", denn "Touren rund um Hanau" war mir irgendwie zu dufte, hört sich an als fahre ich immer mit meinem Trecking Rad am Main entlang
> 
> Es sind noch ein paar Plätze frei, wollte ich nur mal so anmerken



Arbeiten    und was für ein Uphillrace


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe: Dich zieht's nur noch zu den Barbarossaglühweintouren


naja, wenn man schonmal mit versorgung biken kann sollte man das nicht ausschlagen  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wär ich net grad kürzlich 40 geworden hät ich glatt beim Uphillrace mitgemacht. Aber in meinem Alter ist man vorsichtig


ich glaub da gibts keine altersbeschränkung  und nen herzkasper kriegste wohl auch nicht. es geht nur drum das vorderrad möglichst lange am abheben zu hindern ohne die traktion des hinterrades zu vernachlässigen


----------



## SteelManni (28. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wär ich net grad kürzlich 40 geworden hät ich glatt beim Uphillrace  mitgemacht. Aber in meinem Alter ist man vorsichtig



Moin @ all,  

@ Google, Du fährst lieber rasante "Downhill-Rennen" stimmts  
Hab Dich ja schon mal live erlebt.

Wer fährt auch schon gerne bergauf! :kotz: 

Werde morgen um 14 Uhr wieder in Gr.krotzenburg starten!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## lessiw33 (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

hier meldet sich der heimliche Mitleser, vielleicht sollte ich meine Signatur mal langsam dem Alter anpassen...

Vielen Dank für Eure Geburtstagswünsche!!! Ich kann erst jetzt antworten, da ich geschäftlich unterwegs war und grad ins Büro gekommen bin. Und was  macht man dann als erstes? Den Thread TRUH öffnen (und heimlich mitlesen   ).

Ich fahr bestimmt mal wieder mit Euch, muss mich aber leider immer kurzfristig entscheiden. Habe mir sogar eine Sigma EVO mit Nipack gekauft, da ich auch mal bei einem legendären Nightride dabei sein will.

Lasst es krachen am Wochenende, vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst.

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## m.a.t. (28. Oktober 2005)

@google: Wie kommt man am denn günstigsten/kürzesten mit dem Bike nach Oberrodenbach? Bis Hanau bekomm ich noch selbst auf die Reihe (Mainradweg), aber dann seh ich da nur Strasse


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Oktober 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @google: Wie kommt man am denn günstigsten/kürzesten mit dem Bike nach Oberrodenbach? Bis Hanau bekomm ich noch selbst auf die Reihe (Mainradweg), aber dann seh ich da nur Strasse


Wo doch sowieso alle Mitfahrer aus oder über Hanau kommen, warum treffen wir uns dann nicht gleich in Hanau irgendwo?
Und wo wäre eigentlich in Oberrodenbach das Naturfreundehaus?


----------



## Andreas (28. Oktober 2005)

@Lupo und Erdi:

Checkt noch mal Eure emails. Ich habe Euch das ovl zur Tour zugeschickt.

Bis morgen früh, Andreas


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2005)

@BlackTrek, [email protected] Ich wollt nochmal langsam machen und steig mit dem mountainbiken erst beim Naturfreundehaus ein, sprich ich fahr da mit dem Auto hin.

Mit dem Auto wärs ganz leicht dort hin zu kommen. Von Niederrodenbach kommend die erste nach dem Ortseingang gleich links rein und immer dem Strassenverlauf folgen. Irgendwann kommt dann eine gute Ausschilderung zum Naturfreundehaus.

Mit dem Bike kann ich es von der Barbarossaquelle erklären. Ich hoffe Ihr kennt den asphaltierten Waldweg zur Barbarossaquelle hoch . An der Quelle vorbei, weiter den Weg folgen. Ganz oben macht der asphaltierte Weg einen starken linksknick, geradeaus weiter und rechts führen nur noch unasphalt. Wege weiter. Auf dieser "Kreuzung" befindet sich auch eine Bank..
Jedenfalls muß man dem asphaltierten Weg weiter folgen, der nach gut 500 Metern einen rechtsknick macht, weiter folgen. Der Weg führt einen dann nach circa 800 Metern aus dem Wald. Links abbiegen an der Strasse lang, Oberrodenbach kann mann schon sehen.

Direkt nach dem Ortseingang diesmal gleich rechts abiegen und dieser Strasse immer folgen, bis wieder eine Beschilderung zum Naturfreundehaus verweist. So nach circa einen knappen km dürfte ein Schild kommen....aber Eingeborene rennen da auch meistens rum  Ansonsten mich einfach anrufen:

0179/9152935


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Oktober 2005)

@Google, MAT: Mir gehts nicht so gut und muss Euch für heute absagen. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass und schreibt mal, was ihr für Wege gefunden habt!

Gruss
Sonja


----------



## Sakir (29. Oktober 2005)

Morsche

ich habe wohl ganz vergessen die Bestellung mit den Trikots weiter zu machen !
also, jeder der eins haben möchte, schickt mir bitte mal eine *PN* mit *Größe*, *Kurz*/*Langarm*, *Stückzahl*
wenn wir dann über 10 Shirts kommen, können wir gerne bestellen !

P.S. geht einer die nächsten Tage beim Günter vorbei, der könnte ihn dann auch mal drauf ansprechen, er liest wohl nur wenig hier im Forum.... danke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, MAT: Mir gehts nicht so gut und muss Euch für heute absagen. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass und schreibt mal, was ihr für Wege gefunden habt!
> 
> Gruss
> Sonja


Na dann gute Besserung.

@[email protected] Findest Du den Treffpunkt, fährts Du jetzt mit ? Ansonsten würd ich mich nämlich schon früher auf den Weg machen.


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Oktober 2005)

@BlackTreck: Gute Besserung, ist ja doof bei dem schönen Wetter.
@Google: bin Punkt 12 am Naturfreundehaus. Fahr dann auch gleich los, brauch aber mind. 1h bis hin.


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTreck: Gute Besserung, ist ja doof bei dem schönen Wetter.
> @Google: bin Punkt 12 am Naturfreundehaus. Fahr dann auch gleich los, brauch aber mind. 1h bis hin.


Ok. Bis denne. Ich wart bis 12:01 Uhr


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Bis denne. Ich wart bis 12:01 Uhr


OK, ok, bin ja schon in der Spur... 
Falls ich schneller als angenommen dort bin, ruf ich dich einfach an.
Achso, sei so gut, und bring bitte die Sonne mit.


----------



## puls190 (29. Oktober 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Motiviert mich zu meinem Wochenprojekt auch mal ca 400km auf dem Bike zu absolvieren
> 
> Montag ca 15km
> Dienstag genau 45km
> ...



Also Donnerstag zur Arbeit und zurück =40km
Freitag  0 km   
Samstag Rennrad  =50km
Gesamtstand 184 KM
Müsste ich am Sonntag ja nur 216kmfahren


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2005)

wir sind von der "IndianSummerTour" zurück. Andreas hatt wieder ein Klasse Route zusammen gestellt (bis auf das Stück Burgenweg  ). 2x Franky (1x mit Cappu und Kuchen) Melli, Tannenberg, Felsberg, Kuralp alles dabei gewesen  Sind 1350HM auf knapp 45 KM geworden. Dann wart ich mal auf die Bilder ...

Morgen fahr auch wieder vllt mal Richtung Ffm zum Mara oder sonst wo lang, mal sehen. Kommt Jemand mit  

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Oktober 2005)

Da bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt. 
Konnte leider nicht mit, da ich gestern schon ordentliche Km gefahren bin und wollte heute mal mit Jens ne Runde drehn   
Seid ihr also nicht von hier aus los gestrampelt... mensch seid ihr faul   


Wollte mal an nem freien und sonnigen Tag - also nächste Woche Sonntag meine große Tour in Angriff nehmen (konnte die gestern leider nicht zu Ende fahren). Sind komplett ca. 130Km+ und sind bekannte Routen dabei.. kam unteranderem durch Zufall beim Jens und später beim Lupo vorbei


----------



## KillerN (29. Oktober 2005)

@Redrum Jo war ne schöne Zügige Tour.

@Erdi Ich hätte Lust morgen auch zu fahren, wie würdest du denn fahren ?
Würde gerne vor einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder daheim sein


----------



## Andreas (30. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wart ich mal auf die Bilder ...
> 
> Erdi01



Hier ist der Link zu den Bildern: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9338


@RedRum05: Bist Du jetzt schon mal an der Bergstraße gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] Wow, die Bilder sind KLASSE  Und fähst Du heut Mittag mit, wann und wohin  

@[email protected] weis ich/wir noch nicht ...

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @RedRum05: Bist Du jetzt schon mal an der Bergstraße gefahren?



Wenn du mich so fragst... nö 
Wollt mich bei Dir noch mal bedanken, dass du Dir am Montag für mich Zeit genommen hattest. Kom jetzt super mit meinem Geko zurecht   


Das einzigste, was ich heute mit meinem Bike mach - es sauber!


----------



## Andreas (30. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wow, die Bilder sind KLASSE  Und fähst Du heut Mittag mit, wann und wohin
> 
> @[email protected] weis ich/wir noch nicht ...
> 
> Erdi01



Wie wäre es ab 14:30 h in am Patershäuser Hofgut und dann Richtung Frankfurt/Mara? Kurz zuschauen... Um 17 h, also noch im hellen, möchte ich dann aber wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2005)

@Andreas 14:30 Uhr das ist mal ne menschliche Startzeit    Wäre dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas 14:30 Uhr das ist mal ne menschliche Startzeit    Wäre dabei


bischen spät - oder  Da ist das tolle Wetter ja fast vorbei.

@[email protected] ich steh um 14 Uhr vor Deiner Tür und hole Dich ab. Ich fahr schon früher los, das Wetter genießen  

14:30 sammeln wir dann Killer am Hofgut ein

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2005)

Ok, bin um 14:30 Uhr am Hofgut, bis dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (30. Oktober 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> bischen spät - oder  Da ist das tolle Wetter ja fast vorbei.
> 
> @[email protected] ich steh um 14 Uhr vor Deiner Tür und hole Dich ab. Ich fahr schon früher los, das Wetter genießen
> 
> ...



Ok


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2005)

Hmmmm, ich war pünktlich um 14:30Uhr am Hofgut und habe 20min gewartet.
Wo wart ihr denn ? Habe dann versucht den Erdi per Handy zu erreichen, die Nr. war aber nicht mehr aktuell   

Bin dann alleine bissle gefahren ...

Was warn los


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm, ich war pünktlich um 14:30Uhr am Hofgut und habe 20min gewartet.
> Wo wart ihr denn ? Habe dann versucht den Erdi per Handy zu erreichen, die Nr. war aber nicht mehr aktuell
> 
> Bin dann alleine bissle gefahren ...
> ...


Wir waren auch pünklich um 14:30 nach *WINTERZEIT* am Hofgut. Haben 15 Minuten gewartet und sind dann weiter nach Frankfurt zum Mara.

Und per Handy kann man mich momentan nicht erreichen. Vertrag ausgelaufen, muß mich erst um einen Neuen kümmern.

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

ich muss da mal etwas mit euch klären.....
wie war das nochmal, wenn ein (ich nennes es mal: ) neuer hier im Forum
auch eines unser heiss geliebten TruH-Trikots haben möchte....
da war doch etwas..... (erinner an früher und diverse Mutproben)

musste derjenige nicht mindest :

1 mal mit *Erdi01* auf dem Binselberg gewesen sein,

1 mal mit *Google* nach Miltenberg zum BäcDrive radeln,

1 mal von *Barracuda.de* durch die Fuchslöcher gejagt werden,

1 mal *......*

da war doch noch was..... ???

_P.S. was einem so alles durch den Kopf geht, wenn man einsam über die Landstrassen fegt   _


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2005)

Winterzeit ist schon klar ... habe ne Funkuhr ....

sehr sehr komisch ... habt ihr euch versteckt ?


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Oktober 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich muss da mal etwas mit euch klären.....
> wie war das nochmal, wenn ein (ich nennes es mal: ) neuer hier im Forum
> ...



Ich wollte doch nur wissen, wie groß die ausfallen und Dir noch bescheid geben... *ANGST*
Werd übriegns "M" nehmen, aber schreib Dir noch mal ne PN mit allen Daten!!

Gilt evtl. auch, wenn ich schon mitem Erdi nen Nightride gefahren bin ?


----------



## Andreas (30. Oktober 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Winterzeit ist schon klar ... habe ne Funkuhr ....
> 
> sehr sehr komisch ... habt ihr euch versteckt ?



Wir haben eigentlich recht auffällig auf dem Weg gewartet, da alle Bänke besetzt waren.


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Oktober 2005)

Wo wir schon bei Mutproben und den Dingen, die man irgendwie gemacht haben muss sind:

Wie wär´s denn mal mit einer *Tour rund um Hanau*? 

Das wär eine völlig flache Tour durch die Wälder, die Hanau umgeben. Müsste so ca. 40-50km haben. Bin mir über ein paar Abschnitte hinter Auheim/Steinheim nicht so im klaren, aber wenn Interesse besteht  , würd ich mal eine Route aushecken.   

@Google, M.A.T.: Was hat denn Eure Expedition von gestern ergeben?


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Oktober 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär´s denn mal mit einer *Tour rund um Hanau*?


Fänd ich gut, dass ist mal nicht so elend weit weg von mir    Im Hanauer Stadtwald gibt es ja auch ein paar nette Trails.


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, M.A.T.: Was hat denn Eure Expedition von gestern ergeben?


Wir sind ein paar Runden kreuz und quer zwischen Buchberg, Birkenhainer und Oberrodenbach rumgefahren. Ein paar nette neue Trails ham wir auch entdeckt. Hätte ich auf dem kleinen Gebiet gar nicht mal für möglich gehalten. Da kann man im Winter doch schön touren  Doof ist nur, dass ich 33km bis dahin brauche.


----------



## Lupo (30. Oktober 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wie wär´s denn mal mit einer *Tour rund um Hanau*? ...


joa, wär ich bestimmt dabei  und wenns auch noch ein bissl trailig dabei wird erst recht  

@andreas: buenos dias (schöne bilder)  sind die so original oder hastse schon befummelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2005)

@[email protected] Bilder vom allerfeinsten  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2005)

Moin allerseits,

erst mal ne schuldig gebliebene Antwort von letzter Woche beantworten...





			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Google, Du fährst lieber rasante "Downhill-Rennen" stimmts
> Hab Dich ja schon mal live erlebt.


Sprichst Du von meinem netten Überschlag im Spessart vor 1,5 Jahrren ?   Damals wäre üüüberhaupt nichts passiert wenn mein Vordermann nicht gebremst hätte  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> musste derjenige nicht mindest :
> 
> 1 mal mit *Erdi01* auf dem Binselberg gewesen sein,
> 
> ...


....an Sakirs angebotenen GPS GA1/GA2- Touren im Herbst regelmässig teil genommen haben..... Wo sindse eigentlich   Oder noch zu früh wegen dem Schlüsselbein ?

Wie geht es eigentlich gruen ? Weiß jemand was ?

@[email protected] Die Bilder sind ja echt gut geworden. Warum werden eigentlich immer Bilder geschossen wenn ich net dabei bin  

Unsere Entdeckungstour rund um den Buchberg fand ich auch net schlecht. Wir haben ein paar nette (leider oft viel zu kurze) Trails entdeckt aber für die B-Tour auch ein paar nette Forstautobahnen, die bei den Nightrides Spass machen dürften. Die Buchbergseite ist nun schon recht gut erschlossen, nur auf der Barbarossaseite müßt ich noch ein bisschen rumfahren bzw. überlegen was man Neues oder anders fahren könnte.

Mittlerweile gibts ja verdammt viele Angebote unter der Woche. Ich werd wohl alle diesbezüglichen Tourenanbieter ab und an anmailen wanns am sinnvollsten ist ne B-Tour anzubieten, bzw. ob zu diesem Zeitpunkt überhaupt Interesse besteht. 

Na ja und ansonsten enwickeln sich ja schon wieder neue Angebote. Demnächst vielleicht ne echte Tour rund um Hanau  (@BlackTrek Ein bisserl  kenn ich mich auf der Klein-Auheimer/Steinheimer Seite aus   ) Und KillerN hat mir verlauten lassen daß er mal wieder im Spessart rumgurken könnte....

Was wollt Ihr diese WE ?


----------



## Andreas (31. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: buenos dias (schöne bilder)  sind die so original oder hastse schon befummelt?



Die sind auf 1200x900 Pix skaliert.
Wo kann man nochmal Bilder im Original kostenlos einspielen?


----------



## maixle (31. Oktober 2005)

Gudde,

@Owewäller: Das sind ja teilweise sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder aus der Heimat meiner Eltern (insbesonderes das Bild mit der durchscheinenden Sonne   ). 

@BlackTrek: ...super Idee. Wäre ich gerne dabei. Vielleicht am nächsten WE?   ...Was hast Du Dir da so vorgestellt?

@M.A.T.: Was meinst Du eigentlich mit dem Hanauer Stadtwald? Meinst Du etwa den Bruchköbler Wald? Sorry der unwissenden Nachfrage (obwohl ich ja in Hanau wohne)  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Lupo (31. Oktober 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind auf 1200x900 Pix skaliert.
> Wo kann man nochmal Bilder im Original kostenlos einspielen?


hier alle formate bis 1024kb

@google: wenns von dir keine bilder gibt liegt das daran dass du immer schon wech bist bis man die cam ausgepackt hat  fotos sind halt mit aufenthalt verbunden...


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @google: wenns von dir keine bilder gibt liegt das daran dass du immer schon wech bist bis man die cam ausgepackt hat  fotos sind halt mit aufenthalt verbunden...


Ach, Ihr wollt mich ja nur immer ärgern wenn ich mal net dabei bin  

@Winterpokal;[email protected] Hier sans noch e paar Sache....Bitte würgt mich net weils so viel ist  

Maßnahmenkatalog Winterpokal  

Und tschüss


----------



## Ippie (31. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Ihr wollt mich ja nur immer ärgern wen ich mal net dabei bin
> 
> @Winterpokal;[email protected] Hier sans noch e paar Sache....Bitte würgt mich net weils so viel ist
> 
> ...



Morsch 'n zusammen,

zum Maßnahmenkatalog. 1 Ok. Ich würde eine Tour rund um die Barbarossaquelle vorschlagen. Für die meisten müßte das am zentralsten sein.   Egal wo es los geht, müßten doch einige mit dem Auto kommen.

Zu Punkt 2 - kann ich nicht. Da bin ich in Meiningen/Thüringen.

Zu Punkt 3. OK ohne weiteren Vorschlag.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Oktober 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> @M.A.T.: Was meinst Du eigentlich mit dem Hanauer Stadtwald? Meinst Du etwa den Bruchköbler Wald? Sorry der unwissenden Nachfrage (obwohl ich ja in Hanau wohne)  .


Ich glaube ja. Da gibt es ein paar Trails hin zu den Bahngleisen und dann noch so einen Pfad am Waldrand, wo ein paar 'Army, go home!'-Schilder hängen. Sagt dir das war?

@google: Schau mal hier in die Karte  , da sind ein paar Trails aufm Schäferberg markiert (die Karte hab ich von den Spessart-Bikern geklaut). Links oben das gelbe ist die Birkenhainer.


----------



## maixle (31. Oktober 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ja. Da gibt es ein paar Trails hin zu den Bahngleisen und dann noch so einen Pfad am Waldrand, wo ein paar 'Army, go home!'-Schilder hängen. Sagt dir das war?



...hmm, das könnte durchaus sein, dass wir dieselbe Ecke meinen, wobei die "Army, go home!"-Schilder habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Der Bruchköbler Wald ist quasi "oberhalb" (sehr ungeographisch) vom Bärensee angesiedelt und ein ehemaliges noch umzäuntes Manövergelände der Army ist dort. Sind ein paar sehr schöne Trails -> BlackTrek kann das nur bestätigen    !!!

...Meinen wir jetzt dasselbe oder habe ich nur noch mehr Konfusion geschaffen    ??

Nichtsdestotrotz, wünsche ich allen noch einen schönen Abend.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (31. Oktober 2005)

bei uns d'hoam - ein kultbild! 

gut fotografiert, radweghasser


----------



## Sakir (1. November 2005)

Ahoi


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sindse eigentlich   Oder noch zu früh wegen dem Schlüsselbein ?


wie schon gesagt, ich will eigentlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr ins 
Gelände.... ich weiss nicht ob ich die Shculter schon voll einsetzen 
kann und da gehe ich lieber mal auf nummer sicher, schon alleine weil 
ich sehr viel Problem mit der Schonhaltung hatte .....

Maßnahme1: müsste aus jetziger sicht garantiert machbar sein  i.O.
Maßnahme2: da bin ich schon anderweitig unterwegs   
Maßnahme3: da habe ich Zeit ! ! !


----------



## puls190 (1. November 2005)

Maßnahme 1,2und 3   

Müsste zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bei mir alles klar gehen   


@Sakir -sag mal, warst du heute als "gelber Ninjaturtle   "mit dem Rennrad in

Mainhausen richtung Dudenhofen unterwegs falls ja sag mir doch bitte welche

Motivationspillen du nimmst um bei so einem Wetter ich schätze mal 60km zu radeln, R E S P E K T 


PS: Also falls ich dich erkannt habe steht mir doch ein TruH Trikot zu oder?


----------



## lessiw33 (1. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Maßnahme 1,2und 3
> 
> Müsste zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bei mir alles klar gehen
> 
> ...



Vielleich hat Sakir ja noch nen Nebenjob als Fahrradkurier angenommen...?


----------



## Ippie (1. November 2005)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleich hat Sakir ja noch nen Nebenjob als Fahrradkurier angenommen...?



Aber bestimmt Deutschlandweit!


----------



## m.a.t. (1. November 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meinen wir jetzt dasselbe oder habe ich nur noch mehr Konfusion geschaffen    ??


Ich denke, wir reden vom gleichen Waldstück. Wir können das ja mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour überprüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. November 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wir reden vom gleichen Waldstück. Wir können das ja mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour überprüfen.



Das wäre natürlich Bestandteil einer "Tour rund um Hanau". Nur echt, mit diesem Waldstück!   Eine True TRuH sozusagen.    

Ich hab mittlerweile auch eine Streckenführung in dem Wald ausgetüftelt, bei der man alle netten Wegstücklein einmal befahren hat. Und langsam kommt ja auch das Wetter, wo diese Weglein wieder interessanter werden.   

Vorschlag: 15.11. 19:00?


----------



## KillerN (1. November 2005)

Hallo,

Google, RedRum und Ich würden gerne am Samstag um 11 Uhr in den Spessart fahren und bissle Höhenmeter gutmachen   

Treffpunkt wäre die Fähre in Seligenstadt.

Wer hätte alles interresse ?

Grüße - Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2005)

scheint ja viele Nightride-Angebote diesen Herbst/Winter zu geben  

Nur dumm, dass ich um 19 Uhr kaum viel weiter weg sein kann als um Dtz  Mal sehen was und wie's sich arrangieren lässt ...

@[email protected] Da Sakir leider gesundheitlich noch nicht so weit ist, werd ich wenn gewünscht die Touren anbieten. Hab ja auch alle GPS-Tracks parat. Mich würde nur mal interessieren in wie weit überhaupt Interesse besteht an den langen Touren  Viele der letztjährigen Teilnehmer machen sich hier derzeit ziemlich rah ... gelle Ippie, Mafels, Yakko   Natürlich dürfen sich auch alle Anderen zu Wort melden  

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (1. November 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Google, RedRum und Ich würden gerne am Samstag um 11 Uhr in den Spessart fahren und bissle Höhenmeter gutmachen
> 
> ...



Bin zwar selbst überrascht von der Uhrzeit/Tag, aber ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei  
Wenn die Uhrzeit nicht passt, kann man sich ja bestimmt absprechen!


----------



## BlackTrek (1. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dumm, dass ich um 19 Uhr kaum viel weiter weg sein kann als um Dtz  Mal sehen was und wie's sich arrangieren lässt ...


Von mir aus können wir auch erst um 20 oder 21 Uhr starten. Kein Problem.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Da Sakir leider gesundheitlich noch nicht so weit ist, werd ich wenn gewünscht die Touren anbieten.


  Ich denke Sakir fährt z.Zt. ~400km pro Woche? Hatte ich nicht kürzlich hier sowas gelesen?



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde nur mal interessieren in wie weit überhaupt Interesse besteht an den langen Touren


Bis 110km flach wär ich dabei.


----------



## Ippie (2. November 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

im Winter bin ich wieder dabei. Ich müßte mal wieder eine Tour in nähe der 100 km zurücklegen. Lang ist's her (Eselsweg im Sommer). In letzter Zeit sind es max   50 km!  Aber ich freu mich schon auf den Bäckdrive.

Volker


----------



## Google (2. November 2005)

*würg* Was habt Ihr denn alles hier geschrieben ? Fühl mich total überlastet mit dem antworten.....Ruhig Blut. Eins nach dem anderen:

@Nigtride von [email protected] ich hab mir den Termin mal notiert. Aber biiitte spätestens 19:30   @[email protected] Müsste doch gehen wenn Du ausnahmsweise mal mit dem Auto kommst ?

@KillerN seine angebotene Spessarttour am [email protected] Ich bin ja schon dabei   @[email protected] Setz es doch einfach ins LMB. Es fahren bestimmt noch ein paar mit. @[email protected] Ok 11:30 Uhr   Langschläfer oder wie ??

@[email protected] Also ich brauch das  So alle 2 Wochen wäre nicht verkehrt  Wir können uns ja von den 100 Km langsam [email protected]@ Wir fahren doch ausserdem gemütlich mit Pause auf halben [email protected]@ Die Ultratouren wurden doch in der Vergangenheit immer auf recht guten Wegen gefahren ? Oder ist Asphalt schon das höchste der Gefühle ? Jedenfalls juckts bei mir und hatte eh schon überlegt in nächster Zeit wieder mal ein Kaffee in Miltenberg oder auch Mainz zu schlürfen.....


----------



## Google (2. November 2005)

Noch was...

Alle reden von der Zukunft. Was ist denn jetzt mit einem Nightride diese Woche ? Donnerstag wär net schlecht, zumal es auch wettertechnisch der bessere Tag sein soll. Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei.


----------



## Sakir (2. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir -sag mal, warst du heute als "gelber Ninjaturtle   "mit dem Rennrad in Mainhausen richtung Dudenhofen unterwegs


Ja, da war ich unterwegs ))
Gelb...stimmt, wenn ich so drüber nachdencke...
Hose Gelb.... Regenjacke Gelb.... Rucksackpariser Gelb.... ))

Motivation..... sagen wir so, wenn ich mir etwas in den Kopf setze, dann 
hält mich so ein Wetter nicht von ab    und ehrlichgesagt, mit der 
richtigen Kleidung kann man bei fast jeden Wetter fahren.... Paclite macht 
es auch bei strömendem Regen möglich   
mit den 60km bist du fast richtig   

@BlackTrek: ich radel Rennrad kein MTB.... da ist ein kleiner unterschied 
von der Belastung her, es wäre z.B. übelst wenn ich mal richtig den 
Lenker anziehen müsste oder die dauernden Schläge bei downhills sind 
auch nett so dolle ....


----------



## KillerN (2. November 2005)

Morsche ....

LMB Eintrag für die am Samstag stattfindende Spessarttour ist gemacht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1615

Ich bitte um zahlreiches erscheinen & eintragen   

Grüße - Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (2. November 2005)

Boar wasn Stress... da muss ich am Samstag doch so früh aufstehn *g*

@Jens: Fährst du mitem Radel nach Seligenstadt, oder wie kommst du hin? Muss ja noch irgendwie nach Seligenstadt kommen, bevors in den Spessart geht. Uhrzeit dürfte aber an sich ok sein 
Wie machen wir es denn eigentlich dann mit der Strecke? Soll ich mal den GPS Kurs, den ich daheim hab aufs Geko laden, oder kennt ihr euch super aus 

Beim Nightride diese Woche weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich dabei sein kann. Je nach dem wie lang und wo lang....


----------



## KillerN (2. November 2005)

@redrum --> ICQ

Nightride fällt diese Woche bei mir wohl aus


----------



## Google (2. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was...
> 
> Alle reden von der Zukunft. Was ist denn jetzt mit einem Nightride diese Woche ? Donnerstag wär net schlecht, zumal es auch wettertechnisch der bessere Tag sein soll. Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei.


Ja, sacht blos die Woche läuft bei Euch nix  



@[email protected] kommen am Samstag noch ein, zwei mehr mit. Hab erst vor kurzem erfahren, dass aussem Raum Hanau aus meinem entfernteren Bekanntenkreis einige Leutchen dem Mountainbiken nicht abgeneigt sind. Hab gerade mit einem telefoniert und denk die passen ganz gut rein. Mal schauen obs klappt.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sacht blos die Woche läuft bei Euch nix


Naja, eine Runde Rodgau Rundweg geht eigentlich immer. Wetter soll ja auch nicht so übel werden. 19 Uhr ex Toom Dietzenbach ... Jemand Interesse  Ein- und Aussteigen unterwegs auch möglich ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (3. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, eine Runde Rodgau Rundweg geht eigentlich immer. Wetter soll ja auch nicht so übel werden. 19 Uhr ex Toom Dietzenbach ... Jemand Interesse  Ein- und Aussteigen unterwegs auch möglich ...
> 
> Erdi01


Ei Isch !!!  Bin dann um 19:00 am Parkplatz startbereit  

Und nächste Woche gibt es auch mal wieder die B-Tour   

Barbarossanightride am Donnerstag...Hier kann man ja richtig viel reinschreiben....Ich hoff dann mal auf zahlreiches erscheinen ! Wer nicht kommt kriegt   

Zeitlich kann man es gerne noch ein bisschen nach hinten schieben.

Und tschüss


----------



## Andreas (3. November 2005)

Da es keine Ausrede gibt (Wetter wird jut und Akkus sind auch geladen), komme ich auch um 19 h zum Ex TOOM.   

Und fuer den 
Winterpokal Saisonauftakt koennt ihr Euch auch schon anmelden!  


Bis denne.... Andreas



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ei Isch !!!  Bin dann um 19:00 am Parkplatz startbereit
> 
> Und nächste Woche gibt es auch mal wieder die B-Tour
> 
> ...


----------



## SteelManni (3. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ei Isch !!!  Bin dann um 19:00 am Parkplatz startbereit
> 
> Und nächste Woche gibt es auch mal wieder die B-Tour
> 
> ...



Hallo @ all  
ich versuche nächste woche auch mal wieder beim Barbarossanightride dabei zu sein, und komme dann zum Parkplatz B8!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Lupo (3. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, eine Runde Rodgau Rundweg geht eigentlich immer. Wetter soll ja auch nicht so übel werden. 19 Uhr ex Toom Dietzenbach ... Jemand Interesse  Ein- und Aussteigen unterwegs auch möglich ...
> 
> Erdi01


ich bin heut abend auch dabei  aber ich komme mim bike nach dietzenbach und klinke mich an der tannenmühle wieder aus. also net  wundern wenn ich dann auf einmal net mehr da bin...


----------



## Google (3. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin heut abend auch dabei  aber ich komme mim bike nach dietzenbach und klinke mich an der tannenmühle wieder aus. also net  wundern wenn ich dann auf einmal net mehr da bin...


Wann fährst Du denn von Dir aus los ? Evtl. könnt ich mich mit dem Bike bei Dir in Bad Offenbach einklinken. Mit wieviel Fahrzeit rechnest Du denn in etwa von Dir ab und zurück ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (3. November 2005)

Ich werd wohl heute Abend spontan entscheiden, ob ich mitkomme... je nach dem wann ich daheim bin und was geplant ist 

Wie schauts denn eigentlich bei euch mitem Samstag aus ?? Keiner Lust sich ein wenig im Spessart einzusauen ...!?


----------



## Lupo (3. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wann fährst Du denn von Dir aus los ? Evtl. könnt ich mich mit dem Bike bei Dir in Bad Offenbach einklinken. Mit wieviel Fahrzeit rechnest Du denn in etwa von Dir ab und zurück ?


kannste gern machen, wollte so zwischen 17.30 und 18.00 starten...

@rr05: mim samstag entscheide ich spontan, ganz nach wetterlage  aber sone von killer geführte tour würde mich schon reitzen


----------



## Google (3. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> kannste gern machen, wollte so zwischen 17.30 und 18.00 starten...
> 
> @rr05: mim samstag entscheide ich spontan, ganz nach wetterlage  aber sone von killer geführte tour würde mich schon reitzen


Uuups..doch schon so früh  Das wird jetzt zu stressig. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Wir sehen uns beim Toom.


----------



## Google (4. November 2005)

Moin

wollt nochmal ne kleine Zusammenfassung der anstehenden Events machen weils hier langsam unübersichtlich wird  Ich hoff ich hab nix vergessen:

Spessarttour mit Guide KillerN am Samstag 

Eisbärentour zur Eröffnung des WP am Montag 

Barbarossanightride am Donnerstag

Eisbärenwochenende. Wer kann und will bitte anmelden  

Ne Umfrage wegen unseres Stammtisch hab ich auch schon gemacht:

Stammtischumfrage 

Und dann gibt's noch das Angebot von BlackTrek bei Interesse am 15.11. einen Hanaunightride zu machen. Könnt Euch ja noch mal äussern:

Tour rund um Hanau ? Interesse ?  

Und tschüsssssssssssssss


----------



## Andreas (4. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre natürlich Bestandteil einer "Tour rund um Hanau". Nur echt, mit diesem Waldstück!   Eine True TRuH sozusagen.
> 
> Ich hab mittlerweile auch eine Streckenführung in dem Wald ausgetüftelt, bei der man alle netten Wegstücklein einmal befahren hat. Und langsam kommt ja auch das Wetter, wo diese Weglein wieder interessanter werden.
> 
> Vorschlag: 15.11. 19:00?



Ja Du hast Recht. Dieses Jahr mussten wir den Thread schon in TruD umbenennen (Touren rund um Dietzenbach) und wir sind mehr im Odenwald gefahren. 

Erdi hat mit von den tollen Trails bei Euch im Wald erzaehlt. Ich dachte aber Du bietest die Tour auch mal an einem We (im hellen) an.


@Google: sehr schone Uebersicht!


----------



## KillerN (5. November 2005)

So, der wohl letzte Spessarttourer ist nach 5:10:00min  9xx HM und 105 KM auch wieder Zuhause eingetroffen. Hatte am Ende ein schnitt von 20.1 km/h   

Gegen Ende ging es schon ganzschön in die Beine, bin jetzt ziemlich fertig und werde wohl heute nicht mehr allzu viel machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. November 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Ende ging es schon ganzschön in die Beine, bin jetzt ziemlich fertig und werde wohl heute nicht mehr allzu viel machen


Ok, Ok das nächste mal nehm ich mehr Rücksicht auf Dich und RedRum.   

Danke an Euch Zwei für die Tourenführung und Ausarbeitung


----------



## RedRum05 (5. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Ok das nächste mal nehm ich mehr Rücksicht auf Dich und RedRum.
> 
> Danke an Euch Zwei für die Tourenführung und Ausarbeitung



Du bist so gut zu uns   

Fands auch klasse, vor allem die extra Runde quer durch die Pampa. Ansonsten liefs ja super und freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour


----------



## BlackTrek (5. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi hat mit von den tollen Trails bei Euch im Wald erzaehlt. Ich dachte aber Du bietest die Tour auch mal an einem We (im hellen) an.


Naja, sooo umwerfend sind Trails auch wieder nicht... Aber lustiger als Forstautobahn allemal. 

Ich bin heute mal einen Teil abgefahren und zu der Meinung gelangt, dass das für einen Nightride nicht so passt. Es sind doch ein paar Stellen, wenn man die nicht kennt und im Dunkeln nicht richtig sieht, könnte man sich ziemlich dumm ablegen. Also lieber mal sonntags nachmittags.  

@Google: Hast Du einen Vorschlag für den südlichen Teil um Steinheim und Auheim rum?


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2005)

Mal gucken ob ich an der Andreas Tour morgen teilnehme, weiss noch nicht ganz so, kommt drauf an wie mein tag so läuft   

Habe heute auch wieder ne 2 Stündige trainingseinheit hinter mit mit fast 28km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. 

Schaun mer mal


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2005)

@WIPOKA-Erö[email protected] wenn Ihr startet werde ich meine Runde wohl schon hinter mir haben  Da die offizielle Eröffnungstour ja eher keine Großveranstalltung wird, werd ich lieber planschen gehen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2005)

soooo ... *TruH Eisbären Team 2 * ist gegründet  

dann ruf ich mal "mein" Eisbärenmädel und "meine" Buben auf sich mir anzuschließen    

Erdi01


----------



## Google (7. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> soooo ... *TruH Eisbären Team 2 * ist gegründet
> 
> dann ruf ich mal "mein" Eisbärenmädel und "meine" Buben auf sich mir anzuschließen
> 
> Erdi01


DITO !! *TruH Eisbären Team 1* ist auch schon gegründet  Also Jungs, brav eintragen


----------



## yakko (7. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> soooo ... *TruH Eisbären Team 2 * ist gegründet
> 
> dann ruf ich mal "mein" Eisbärenmädel und "meine" Buben auf sich mir anzuschließen
> 
> Erdi01



Done

ich frage mich jetzt ein wenig wie jemand um 6:44 schon 6 Punkte eintragen kann


----------



## Andreas (7. November 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Done
> 
> ich frage mich jetzt ein wenig wie jemand um 6:44 schon 6 Punkte eintragen kann



Ich dachte Fahrten zur Arbeit zaehlen nicht. Frueher war das jedenfalls mal so. 
In den Regeln steht aber nichts mehr.

Darf ich dann fuer die 15 Minuten Walking von der Haustuer zum Auto und vom Parkdeck in die Firma einen Punkt eintragen?   

Aber um 5 h mit dem Rad losfahren... das ist schon heftig (ich musste nur meine Scheiben kratzen).


----------



## maixle (7. November 2005)

Gudde,

an das Team 3: Es ist vollbracht. PN ging auch an Euch raus. Ihr könnt Euch anmelden. It's ready to rumble...  

an die anderen Teams: wie ich schon im anderen Thread geschrieben habe...zieht Euch warm an, die Zugluft des schnell vorbeiziehenden Team 3 ist sehr kalt...   

Sportliche Grüsse
Maixle

PS: Heute abend werde ich aus beruflichen Gründen (Grossprojekt) wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein können. Rechnet also nicht mit mir. Werde dann etwas später lauftechnisch für Punkte sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (7. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte Fahrten zur Arbeit zaehlen nicht. Frueher war das jedenfalls mal so.
> In den Regeln steht aber nichts mehr.
> 
> Darf ich dann fuer die 15 Minuten Walking von der Haustuer zum Auto und vom Parkdeck in die Firma einen Punkt eintragen?
> ...



Fahrten zur Arbeit gelten, war schon letztes Jahr so. Ansonsten komme ich ja auch auf keinen grünen Ast  Und pünktlich zum WP war es heute auch verdammt kalt, muss mal die andere Jacke rauskramen...

Jetzt bin ich nur noch am Überlegen ob ich traurig oder froh sein soll, dass ich nur 25 min pro Strecke brauche


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. November 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrten zur Arbeit gelten, war schon letztes Jahr so. Ansonsten komme ich ja auch auf keinen grünen Ast  Und pünktlich zum WP war es heute auch verdammt kalt, muss mal die andere Jacke rauskramen...
> 
> Jetzt bin ich nur noch am Überlegen ob ich traurig oder froh sein soll, dass ich nur 25 min pro Strecke brauche


 
fahr halt langsamer  

Team 4 los gehts, wir liegen intern schon in führung  

Ciao


----------



## Andreas (7. November 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich nur noch am Überlegen ob ich traurig oder froh sein soll, dass ich nur 25 min pro Strecke brauche



Du musst ja nicht den direkten Weg fahren


----------



## Ippie (7. November 2005)

oder umgekehrt. Du mußt die Strecke in 15 min. fahren. Besser wären 14 min. Dann mußt Du Dich nicht mit dem WP rumschlagen   

Volker


----------



## yakko (7. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst ja nicht den direkten Weg fahren



Auch wenn wir uns Casual kleiden dürfen ist Hemd und Hose <> Jeans hier immer noch Pflicht - in dieser Aufmachung reichen mir die 25 min völlig


----------



## Onzilla (7. November 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> fahr halt langsamer
> 
> Team 4 los gehts, wir liegen intern schon in führung
> 
> Ciao



Hallo Barracuda, kannst Du bitte dafür sorgen, dass wir nicht so schnell das Team voll bekommen?

Dann merken die Anderen erst wenn es viel zu spät ist, dass wir gnadenlos in Führung liegen....

Bitte diese Mitteilung vertraulich behandeln...

Onzilla


----------



## puls190 (7. November 2005)

so habe mich gerade im team 3 angemeldet muss nur noch vom chef freigeschaltet werden 

8 Punkte konnte ich heute schon beisteuern  



@Andreas
Eisbärentour zur Eröffnung des WP am Montag 
ist das abgesagt oder wieso gibt es den LMB Eintrag nicht mehr


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas
> Eisbärentour zur Eröffnung des WP am Montag
> ist das abgesagt oder wieso gibt es den LMB Eintrag nicht mehr


Ja, mangels Interesse angesagt. Andreas will glaube ich trotzdem fahren.

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (7. November 2005)

Winterpokal ist cool,
hat mich motiviert nochmal 1h mit meiner Pulsine   zu laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (7. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mangels Interesse angesagt. Andreas will glaube ich trotzdem fahren.
> 
> Erdi01



Ja genau, Google hat abgesagt, sonst hat keiner mehr Interesse bekundet, da bin ich mit loti eine andere Strecke gefahren (Binselberg, Habitzheim...).


----------



## loti (7. November 2005)

Wir haben den Winterpokal eröffnet!
Andreas und ich (loti) haben es uns nicht nehmen lassen, das schöne Wetter zu einem richtigen Nightride zu nutzen. 86 km und 4 Std. 22 Fahrzeit heute abend , dazu noch eine Stunde im Laufe des Tages bei mir,  kommen damit Team 3 zugute (21 Punkte!). Da müssen sich die anderen Teams schon etwas anstrengen.
Viel Spaß beim  Aufholen!
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben den Winterpokal eröffnet!
> Andreas und ich (loti) haben es uns nicht nehmen lassen, das schöne Wetter zu einem richtigen Nightride zu nutzen. 86 km und 4 Std. 22 Fahrzeit heute abend , dazu noch eine Stunde im Laufe des Tages bei mir,  kommen damit Team 3 zugute (21 Punkte!). Da müssen sich die anderen Teams schon etwas anstrengen.
> Viel Spaß beim  Aufholen!
> loti


  Binselberg OHNE Prophet ... geht gar nett     

Wann findet die Wiederholung statt  Bitte nicht Montags  

Jetzt aber schnell meine bescheidenen 2 Pünktchen vom planschen noch eintragen

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben den Winterpokal eröffnet!
> Andreas und ich (loti) haben es uns nicht nehmen lassen, das schöne Wetter zu einem richtigen Nightride zu nutzen. 86 km und 4 Std. 22 Fahrzeit heute abend , dazu noch eine Stunde im Laufe des Tages bei mir,  kommen damit Team 3 zugute (21 Punkte!). Da müssen sich die anderen Teams schon etwas anstrengen.
> Viel Spaß beim  Aufholen!
> loti




LOTI LOTI LOTI    KLASSE


----------



## Google (8. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, Google hat abgesagt, sonst hat keiner mehr Interesse bekundet, da bin ich mit loti eine andere Strecke gefahren (Binselberg, Habitzheim...).


Ja hab ich. Die Eröffnungstour wär für mich eh ne Ausnahme gewesen, weil ich eigentlich net 2 mal in der Woche so spät heim will. Die B-Tour steht diese Woche ja auch noch an. Und da der Anklang (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) ja nicht besonders groß war  hab ich es halt auch gelassen. Tja, der Dienstag wäre wohl günstiger gewesen....


Jedenfalls wollt ich gestern für mich noch ne lockere Runde drehen....Am Cross ein schleichender Plattfuss...Na ja, dann fahr ich halt mit dem Mountainbike. Nach gut 20 Minuten ein lauter Knall, ein kurzes Zischen....Mein Black Jack hat es auf der Lauffläche zerissen...Nix mehr zu machen. Gut das ich verheiratet bin   Hab mich gleich mal von meiner Alleraller......ALLERLIEBSTEN abholen lassen  

Soo, für heut sind beide Räder wieder startbereit gemacht  

@loti,[email protected] Recht habt Ihr  @[email protected] dran schuld würd ich mal sagen


----------



## maixle (8. November 2005)

Gudde,

wie schon im Trashtalk-Thread gesagt:
*...Noch Fragen?! Keine?. Danke und setzen...*

Ich glaube es gibt keine Fragen mehr, wer im TruH-Haus das Sagen hat: *TruH Eisbären Team 3*  

@puls190, loti: Hier kann ich mich nur verneigen und sagen "Respekt, Alden"...   

Aber noch ist natürlich nich alles entschieden, zum unser lieber @[email protected] ja auch kräftig Punkte gesammelt hat  .

So, jetzt wird was geschafft.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (8. November 2005)

Motivationspille Winterpokal !!!!

also diese Pille wirkt bei mir phänomenal(ob das richtig geschrieben ist?).!!

Haben heute eine geile Mtb Tour mit meiner Pulsine   (auf die ich super stolz bin)
erlebt, das Wetter war ja auch mal wieder Weltklasse.Wir sind direkt nach dem Frühstück um 13Uhr von Zellhausen nach Schaafheim Warturm -Windräder Binselberg(ja ich bin auch ein Prophet) weiter Richtung Breuburg über Hainstadt Mömlingen Wenigumstadt wieder über den Schaafheimer Warturm zurück direkt heim in die heiße Badewanne.
Das war Mtb vom feinstem heute, ich liebe einfach dieses Herbstwetter wenn der Wald seine schönsten Farben zeigt   

Und an meinen Teamchef melde ich gehorsam 4h und 20min Fahrzeit   und noch mal schönen Dank für die Motivationsmail


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind direkt nach dem Frühstück um 13Uhr von Zellhausen nach Schaafheim Warturm -Windräder *Binselberg*(ja ich bin auch ein Prophet) weiter Richtung Breuburg über Hainstadt Mömlingen Wenigumstadt wieder über den Schaafheimer Warturm zurück direkt heim in die heiße Badewanne.


Das darf doch wohl nicht war sein  Das macht Ihr doch extra  Runner von *meim* Bersch ...

   

Heut bei dem Wetter nur im Auto und im Haus gesessen, aber morgen ... und übermorgen ... und ... was ist eigentlich mim WE  Sollte da nicht was stattfinden oder soll mal die erste kleinere Ultratour starten ...

... Kinzigstausee  Niddastausee  Kühkopf  Vulkanradweg  ... hmmm

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2005)

... Kinzigstausee  Niddastausee  Kühkopf  Vulkanradweg  ... hmmm

Erdi01


Ok wäre am WE dabei welche von den Touren hatt die wenigsten HM, für die wäre ich nämlich dann.

Vieleicht noch ein paar Infos über deine Tourvoschläge, bin noch nichts von all dem gefahren, Vulkanradweg ist doch er etwas fürs Rennrad oder ?


----------



## RedRum05 (8. November 2005)

Kann wohl am Wochenende nicht dabei sein.
Samstag geh ich morgends arbeiten und weiss noch nicht, ab wann ich da kann und werd dann ne Runde allein drehn und Sonntag hab ich nen Rennen - nein! Kein Bike Rennen


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann wohl am Wochenende nicht dabei sein.
> Samstag geh ich morgends arbeiten und weiss noch nicht, ab wann ich da kann und werd dann ne Runde allein drehn und Sonntag hab ich nen Rennen - nein! Kein Bike Rennen



wieso die Autos sind doch ferngesteuert   also pack die Fernsteuerung ein 
und komm mit es geht hier um WP Punkte


----------



## RedRum05 (8. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso die Autos sind doch ferngesteuert   also pack die Fernsteuerung ein
> und komm mit es geht hier um WP Punkte



Woher weisst du das   .. stimmt aber  
Ist in der Eissporthalle Frankfurt am Main. Also - nen Eisrennen!   
Nen haufen bekloppter versucht so schnell wie möglich aufm Eis rumzurutschen und evtl. noch en paar Runden zuschaffen.

Ich versprech aber am Samstag ordentlich Punkte einzufahren und evtl. kommen ja am Sonntag nen paar dazu


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weisst du das   .. stimmt aber
> Ist in der Eissporthalle Frankfurt am Main. Also - nen Eisrennen!
> Nen haufen bekloppter versucht so schnell wie möglich aufm Eis rumzurutschen und evtl. noch en paar Runden zuschaffen.
> 
> Ich versprech aber am Samstag ordentlich Punkte einzufahren und evtl. kommen ja am Sonntag nen paar dazu



Daher weiss ich es-- http://www.racer-crew.de/


Dann mal viel Spass mit sagen mir mal 15 Punkten sollst du entschuldigt sein


----------



## Google (8. November 2005)

So...

das Eisbärenwochenende hab ich dann auch mal gelöscht da bislang niemand Interesse angemeldet hat.

Fürs kommende WE werde ich mich kurfristig zu einer Tour entscheiden. Wahrscheinlich werd ich den BäckDrive besuchen. Mal sehen...


----------



## RedRum05 (8. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher weiss ich es-- http://www.racer-crew.de/
> 
> 
> Dann mal viel Spass mit sagen mir mal 15 Punkten sollst du entschuldigt sein



SSSPPPIIOOONNNAASSSCCCHHHEEEE   

15Punkte = 3,75 Std. ...können wir das schaffen?! JO, wir können


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kinzigstausee  Niddastausee  Kühkopf  Vulkanradweg  ... hmmm
> 
> Erdi01
> 
> ...


Vulkanradweg ist mit MTB und RR zufahren. Letztes mal sind wir im Mix gefahren MTBs und RRs. Die anderen Touren MTB.

Vulkanradweg 130 KM 900 HM ab/bis Glauburg 
Niddastausee 140 KM 1000 HM ab/bis HU
Nidda ohne Stausee KM 130 KM 300 HM ab/bis Dtz.
Kinzigstausee 110 KM 300 HM ab/bis HU
Kühkopf 110 KM 300 HM ab/bis Dtz.
Miltenberg 150 KM 200 HM ab/bis Dtz.
Mainz 145 KM 200 HM ab/bis HU
Mömlingtal 110 KM 600 HM ab/bis Dtz.
u.a.

dann wären da noch div. Nightrides und RR Runden im Angebot

Ach ja, 1 Woche Malle mit Renner (120 KM 1000 HM pro Tag in Folge  )

und dann ...

... ist der WIPOKA rum  

Langt das als kleiner Ausblick auf die kommenden Wochen ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs kommende WE werde ich mich kurfristig zu einer Tour entscheiden. Wahrscheinlich werd ich den BäckDrive besuchen. Mal sehen...


auch ne Möglichkeit ...

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (8. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> So...
> 
> das Eisbärenwochenende hab ich dann auch mal gelöscht da bislang niemand Interesse angemeldet hat....


hektiker....is doch erst dienstag  und was ist mit denen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2265786&postcount=6195
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2265721&postcount=6194
   

was mich angeht hat sich die geburtstagseinladung meiner nichte auf sonntag zum brunchen verschoben und die ex schulfreundinnen sind erst abends dran. (so taufrisch sindse ja auch net mehr und bei nacht sind alle....naja, lassen wir des  ) und ausserdem: solang der taunus noch net zugefroren ist wisst ihr ja wo ich am we meistens zu finden bin


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vulkanradweg ist mit MTB und RR zufahren. Letztes mal sind wir im Mix gefahren MTBs und RRs. Die anderen Touren MTB.
> 
> Vulkanradweg 130 KM 900 HM ab/bis Glauburg
> Niddastausee 140 KM 1000 HM ab/bis HU
> ...



a ja ,deshalb ULTRATour


----------



## Google (9. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hektiker....is doch erst dienstag  und was ist mit denen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2265786&postcount=6195
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2265721&postcount=6194


Moin, moin. Na ja..das hat ja wohl nix mit ner lockeren Eisbärenrunde zu tun wo möglichst jeder Eisbär auch die Möglichkeit und Lust drauf hat.

Ich dachte, dass wir wenigstens einmal recht geschlossen anlässlich des WP's was machen. Diese Vorstellung hat aber wohl den meisten nicht so gefallen, sonst hätten sich sicherlich schon ein paar angemeldet.....Aber das macht ja auch weiter nix wenn jeder das fährt was er möchte....So kann ich mir jetzt ggfls. auch ne Tour aussuchen   

Wollte nochmal hierfür werben:

Morsche Barbarossatour 

Laut den Wetterservern soll es trocken bleiben, laut Hessentext ggfls. ein bisserl vormittags regnen. Je mehr mitheizen, umso mehr machts Spass  

Trails fahren wir nur Uphill oder in der Ebene, ansonsten sind es wegen der Dunkelheit und Sicherheit eh nur Forstautobahnen. Auf jeden Fall will ich auch zum Buchberg hoch und ein paar kleinere, neue Sachen fahren. Kann passieren, dass wir uns maaaal verfahren  

Grüzi


----------



## RedRum05 (9. November 2005)

Ich hätte nen Vorschlag für nen großes Eisenbärenrudelgroßfamilientreffen   
24.12.05 wahl weise auch der 25.12.05
Ich wollte eigentlich wirklich am 24.12 wenns das Wetter zulässt morgens ne schöne große Runde drehn, denn Abends sitzt man genug rum und haut sich die Wampe voll... 

Wie schauts an den Tagen bei euch aus??


----------



## Andreas (9. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte nen Vorschlag für nen großes Eisenbärenrudelgroßfamilientreffen
> 24.12.05 wahl weise auch der 25.12.05
> Ich wollte eigentlich wirklich am 24.12 wenns das Wetter zulässt morgens ne schöne große Runde drehn, denn Abends sitzt man genug rum und haut sich die Wampe voll...
> 
> Wie schauts an den Tagen bei euch aus??



Am 24.12. und auch noch im Schnee.   
Nein, der Termin liegt mir für ne Planung noch zu weit entfernt.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nochmal hierfür werben:
> 
> Morsche Barbarossatour
> Grüzi


ich komme um 18 Uhr zu Dir gefahren.

@[email protected] von wo aus startest Du  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (9. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wie schauts an den Tagen bei euch aus??


keine schlechte idee um den fangarmen der verwandschaft zu entkommen  

wir sind auch mim bike unterwegs, allerdings hier


----------



## Onzilla (9. November 2005)

Hallo Frank,

wegen Barbarossatour:

auf meiner topographischen Karte ist kein Parkplatz zwischen Neuwirtshaus und Kahl eingezeichnet. 

Kannst Du genauer beschreiben? Ich kenne nur den Parkplatz direkt am Neuwirtshaus.

Halt, eine art "Parkbucht" weiter Richtung Kahl kann ich erkennen, aber von dieser führt kein Weg in den Wald.

Bis morsche,

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. November 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du genauer beschreiben? Ich kenne nur den Parkplatz direkt am Neuwirtshaus.


.....vom Neuwirtshaus weiter auf der B 8 Richtung Kahl. Nach circa 1 - 2 Km  ist er auf der linken Seite. Kann man eigentlich nicht übersehen...

@[email protected]  

@[email protected] Frag doch nochmal kurz vorm 24.12.


----------



## RedRum05 (9. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> keine schlechte idee um den fangarmen der verwandschaft zu entkommen
> 
> wir sind auch mim bike unterwegs, allerdings hier



Du hast mich durchschaut   
Werd dann halt noch mal kurz vorher fragen. Ich quäl mich lieber durch Schnee, als durch die Verwandschaft zu quälen


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin. Na ja..das hat ja wohl nix mit ner lockeren Eisbärenrunde zu tun wo möglichst jeder Eisbär auch die Möglichkeit und Lust drauf hat.



@google

Halt Halt so eine Ultratour muss es bei mir nicht sein mir wäre eine lockere Eisbärenunde viel lieber 

Den LMB Eintrag hast du echt zu schnell aufgegeben !!!


----------



## loti (9. November 2005)

Hallo RedRum05,
Dein Vorschlag mit dem 24.12. findet bei mir offene Ohren. Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren am 24.12. und 31.12. eine Runde (11-16 Uhr, ca. 80 km). Ich bin also auf jeden Fall dabei und würde dann auch Routen vorschlagen.
Gruß 
loti
PS: Außerdem brauchen wir ja Punkte für unser Team 3!


----------



## Andreas (9. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme um 18 Uhr zu Dir gefahren.
> 
> @[email protected] von wo aus startest Du
> 
> Erdi01



Ich wollte eigentlich - des Winterpokals wegen - von mir zu Hause starten. Jetzt sehe ich aber dass ich schon um 18 h, nicht wie ich dachte um 18:45 h beim Google sein muss. Dann werde ich mit dem Auto zum Google fahren, sonst muesste ich schon um 15 h in der Fa. weg.


----------



## SteelManni (9. November 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> wegen Barbarossatour:
> 
> ...



Hallo Onzilla, genau an dieser "Parkbucht" gehts auch in den Wald!

Ist aber nicht so klein das man den Parkplatz übersehen könnte!

Bin dann auch ab 18:45 da!  

Gruß
SteelManni

PS. ich hoffe ihr habt genügend licht für morgen abend!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (9. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo RedRum05,
> Dein Vorschlag mit dem 24.12. findet bei mir offene Ohren. Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren am 24.12. und 31.12. eine Runde (11-16 Uhr, ca. 80 km). Ich bin also auf jeden Fall dabei und würde dann auch Routen vorschlagen.
> Gruß
> loti
> PS: Außerdem brauchen wir ja Punkte für unser Team 3!



Na das hör ich doch gerne   
Ausm selben Team und Dreieich. Was will man mehr. Runde findet man bestimmt was. Ich hab da auch noch eine im Auge die allerdings so ca. 120KM+ lang wäre, aber in 5Std+ zu schaffen ist. Da findet sich besimmt was 

Ich werd erst wieder am Freitag Biken können, da ich die nächsten Tage erst spät heim komme


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2005)

[email protected]@ schrieb:
			
		

>


warum bin ich eben ans Telefon gegangen  Man sollte es im Urlaub einfach klingeln lassen ... Kollegin hatt nen Trauerfall in der Familie und muß morgen in die Schweiz. Dann sag mal nein kann nicht kommen. Jetzt darf ich Morgen und am Freitag arbeiten  

Im Dez. und Jan. habe ich wieder je ne Woche Urlaub, dann versuch ichs aufs neue mal bei Deiner B-Tour dabei zu sein. Für morgen wars das erst mal  Hatte mir für morgen schon 20 WIPOKAS ausgerechnet  Jetzt muß ich wohl später am Abend allein ne Runde drehen um nicht ganz leer auszugehen.

Nur gut, dass ich heute nochmal ausgiebig mein Propheten hab schweben lassen. Macht blos nicht soviel Punkte morgen ...

Erdi01


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2005)

WO IST KwiSchan


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2005)

18:25 Uhr Klein-Auheim, Mainradweg Limesbrücke 

ist das die Brücke am Crazy Cactus


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> 18:25 Uhr Klein-Auheim, Mainradweg Limesbrücke
> 
> ist das die Brücke am Crazy Cactus


Tzzz ... der WIPOKA scheint bei Dir wie ne Droge zu wirken. Den ganzen Sommer sieht man Ihn nicht und jetzt schaufelt er Punkte. Mach mal langsam  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (9. November 2005)

@[email protected]  Aber ich sehe mal zu dass ich ein andermal zeitlich entgegenkomme wenn Du mit willst..

@[email protected] Nö, es ist die Brücke davor. Direkt die Brücke beim Staudinger. 

*Gähn* Mann bin ich heut müd.

Guds nächtle


----------



## puls190 (10. November 2005)

So da wollte ich mich spontan der Barbarossa-Tour anschließen.  

Aber auf dem Parkplatz war niemand zu finden  , glaube aber ich war etwas zu spät ca18:55 oder auf dem falschen Parkplatz da standen nur ein paar LKW rum.
Na ja war eigendlich so besser für mich. Als ich zu hause war wollte ich dann doch noch eine Runde drehen, doch nach 5Minuten musste ich abbrechen  da  sich mein Zahn bemerkbar machte denn ich hatte heute morgen eine tolle Wurzelbehandlung hinter mich gebracht.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht-

Wenn ein Prophet sagt :mach mal langsam mach auch langsam, auch wenn er vom Binselberg kommt

ein Tag ohne WP Punkte


----------



## RedRum05 (10. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Tag ohne WP Punkte



Ja und schau mal unser Teamranking an....   
Werds versuchen morgen auszugleichen


----------



## puls190 (10. November 2005)

HEY RED

ich lese gerade Bike gefunden und noch keine Bilder drin was geht ab spiel nicht so viel   mit den ferngesteuerten Sachen


----------



## Erdi01 (10. November 2005)

heut fand ichs ungemütlich draussen, so ekelig feucht und allein fehlt doch irgendwie die Motivation für nen längeren Ritt  

@[email protected] was geht nun am WE, wer fährt was und wann. Hatt Jemand Wünsche oder Anregungen. Irgendwie hatt sich nur Google zu Wort gemeldet. Also im BäckDrive war ich auch schon Monate nicht mehr  

@[email protected] Alle unsere Teams derzeit unter den Top 25 - RESPEKT 

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo RedRum05,
> Dein Vorschlag mit dem 24.12. findet bei mir offene Ohren. Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren am 24.12. und 31.12. eine Runde (11-16 Uhr, ca. 80 km). Ich bin also auf jeden Fall dabei und würde dann auch Routen vorschlagen.
> Gruß
> loti
> PS: Außerdem brauchen wir ja Punkte für unser Team 3!


also mit den Routenvorschlägen brauchste nicht bis Heiligabend warten - ich höre ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (11. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was geht nun am WE, wer fährt was und wann. Hatt Jemand Wünsche oder Anregungen. Irgendwie hatt sich nur Google zu Wort gemeldet. Also im BäckDrive war ich auch schon Monate nicht mehr


Ich werd wohl wirklich nach Miltenberg fahren weil ich unbedingt wieder etwas für meine Grundlage tun muss. Am liebsten Sonntag wenn es da trocken ist....mal sehen. Wer sich anschliessen möchte....GERNE   Ich sags gleich: Ich fahr locker !

@Gestriger [email protected] Ein völlig neues Gefühl mal auf der anderen Seite zu stehen und mitzuerleben, daß nicht ich sondern die anderen nicht wissen wo sie sind  . Die neuen Strecken haben sich als nachtgeeignet bestätigt und die B-Tour ist nun um einiges bereichert worden. 1-2 Features hätte ich noch in der Tasche  

@[email protected] Haste mal nach den Hm geschaut ?


----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2005)

@Puls: Bike gefunden - ja! Fahren - nein! Das wird auch noch eh weng dauern. Müssen noch alle Teile bestellt werden, dann wirds aufgebaut eingestellt, Test gefahren, eingefahren, rum gefahren, kaputt gefahren, warum fahren wir, wer fährt mit wem ... ich weiche vom Thema ab. Bilder folgen sobald alles da ist. 

@Erdi: Werd die Vorschläge mal mit Bild und evtl. OVL heute Abend posten. Hab den ganzen Kram daheim und auf der Arbeit darf ich ja gar nicht ins Internet   (Ich fühl mich grade wie zuhause *g*)

Also die längste Tour mal grob: Start Thomashütte - Münster-Breitefeld - Dieburg - Sickenhofen - um Babenhausen - Richtung Norden *g* - Weiskirchen - nen Stück vom Rodgaurundweg - Heusenstamm - Offenbach - Main - Flughafen - Langener Waldsee und je nach dem über Egelsbach oder Dreieich zurück.


----------



## Andreas (11. November 2005)

Ja, ich fand es gestern auch Klasse. Wie gesagt, die Strecke würde ich auch mal gerne im Hellen fahren, aber für einen NightRide war sie gut geeignet.
Anfangs fand ich das feucht kalte Wetter gewöhnungsbedürftig - was was es doch am Montag auf dem Binselberg so schön mild   - doch zum Glück wurde es wenigstens nicht kälter.

@Ippie: Schade das Du aussteigen musstest. 

@Puls: Ob es der richtige Parkplatz war kann ich nicht sagen, aber da wir pünklich am 3. Einsammelpunkt waren, waren wir um kurz vor 19 h bestimmt schon wieder unterwegs.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Haste mal nach den Hm geschaut ?



Mein Tacho sagt 60 km und 480 hm.


----------



## Ippie (11. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das war gestern wohl nichts. 
Ich muß mal schauen, ob nur das Kabel bis zur Sicherung abgefackelt ist oder ob der Akku ganze hin ist. 
Mit der LED-Leuchte war gar nichts zu sehen.
Beim nächsten mal hoffentlich ohne technische Probs.

Volker


----------



## Onzilla (11. November 2005)

Ja, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, gestern. Einfach nur reintreten, um den richtigen Weg kümmert sich ein anderer. Das hast Du gut gemacht, Google! Wie im Lehrbuch extra hinten geblieben, damit niemand den Weg verliert und nicht als Guide einfach nur vorneweg. 

Nur alleine heimfahren durch den Wald ist blöde, was habe ich gehofft, dass die Lampe hält. Das nächste mal will ich den Ippie heimwärts dabeihaben! (Obwohl, der mit seibem Licht, das ist auch nicht das Wahre). 

Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Onzilla


----------



## SteelManni (11. November 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

ich fands auch klasse gestern!
Ein dickes Lob an den Guide!  

Ohne die Lupine von Onzilla, wäre es wohl um einiges dunkler gewesen
im Wald!  

Das nenn ich mal ne lampe! Die Edison ist schon beindruckend! 

Nur schade das Ippie abbrechen musste, aber alleine nur mit Stirnlampe 
im Wald zu stehen, stell ich mir auch nicht so prickeld vor!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## puls190 (11. November 2005)

Sieht aus wie abgesprochen--

22 TruH Eisbären Team 3 101 
23 TruH Eisbären Team 2 98 
24 TruH Eisbären Team 1 97


----------



## Onzilla (11. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie abgesprochen--
> 
> 22 TruH Eisbären Team 3 101
> 23 TruH Eisbären Team 2 98
> 24 TruH Eisbären Team 1 97



Entschuldigung,

TruH Eisbären Team 4 auf Platz 4

nimmt sich somit voll daneben. Sollen wir auf Euch warten ?

Onzilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung,
> 
> TruH Eisbären Team 4 auf Platz 4
> 
> ...



Auf Platz 8 
Der Vorsprung wird euch auch nichts nützen - wenn wir kommen dann aber richtig


----------



## Andreas (11. November 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung,
> 
> TruH Eisbären Team 4 auf Platz 4
> 
> ...



Ihr seid hier eindeutig im falschen Thread. 
Das muss ich als Moderator mal bemerken.   

Ansonsten werde ich heute Abend fahren damit Team 2 bald auf Platz 2 kommt.


----------



## Onzilla (11. November 2005)

gelöscht, stimmt, falscher Thread.

Onzilla


----------



## Google (11. November 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Das hast Du gut gemacht, Google! Wie im Lehrbuch *extra *  hinten geblieben, damit niemand den Weg verliert und nicht als Guide einfach nur vorneweg.


DAS IST EINDEUTIG ZWEIDEUTIG ! DRECKSACK !!!!!!!!


----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid hier eindeutig im falschen Thread.
> Das muss ich als Moderator mal bemerken.
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich heute Abend fahren damit Team 2 bald auf Platz 2 kommt.



Wann und wo gehst du heute fahren?
Werd nämlich heute auch wieder ne Runde drehn


----------



## Andreas (11. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann und wo gehst du heute fahren?
> Werd nämlich heute auch wieder ne Runde drehn



Ich versuche um 17 h zu starten (Richtung Weinberge). Da ich nicht weiss
wie ich aus der Firma rauskomme und noch etwas abholen muss, kann
ich die Uhrzeit nicht genau zusagen. Du kannst mich aber anrufen, wenn
Du Lust hast mitzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2005)

Ich mach heute extra früher Schluss um dann hoffentlich pünktlich um 14:45 raus zukommen!Dann werd ich wohl so um 15:30-40 daheim los fahren... fast 1 Std. nur für heim kommen, umziehn etc. verschenkt! 


@KillerN/Jens... muss morgen nicht arbeiten. Startzeit könnten wir von mir aus 10Uhr einplanen und dann ne schöne "ausgedehnte" Tour ?!


----------



## Google (11. November 2005)

Soo, ich hab mal die Aussichten gecheckt und das Wetter am Sonntag für gut befunden. Deshalb mach ich auch die Miltenbergtour 

Wer mit will kann sich eintragen 

@[email protected] Wer unter der Woche 4:20 fährt kann auch ab Mainflingen die Mi-Tour mitfahren  Die Fahrzeit ist dann fast die gleiche...Kleiner Tipp: Wenn man sich einträgt, wartet die Gruppe auch


----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2005)

Der Winterpokal is ne verdammt gute Motivationshilfe   
Nach dem ich meine Runde schneller als gedacht hinter mir hatte, hab ich mich noch mal auf die Punktejagd begeben.
Freu mich schon auf morgen, wenn ich dann richtig sammeln kann


----------



## Sakir (11. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mit will kann sich eintragen


kannst du ungefähr vorhersagen, von *wann* bis *wann* ihr beim Bäckdrive seid ?
dann könnte ich es so organisieren, das wir uns dort treffen und ich dann mit euch zurück fahre !


----------



## Google (11. November 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du ungefähr vorhersagen, von *wann* bis *wann* ihr beim Bäckdrive seid ?
> dann könnte ich es so organisieren, das wir uns dort treffen und ich dann mit euch zurück fahre !


Klar ! Wenns keine Panne gibt, dann sind wir zwischen 12:45 - 13:00 für circa ne halbe Stunde da. Lass Dich mal wieder anschauen  Biste älter geworden ?  

Ich fahr übrigens auch dann wenn keiner mitfährt..


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche um 17 h zu starten (Richtung Weinberge). .


=BINSELBERG      

Naja, jetzt nehm ich erstmal meinen Urlaub wieder auf. Ist ja wohl klar was ich da mache  

@[email protected] das wäre mal was  Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren wir immer so zw 13-14 Uhr im BäckDrive 

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (11. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ! Wenns keine Panne gibt, dann sind wir zwischen 12:45 - 13:00 für circa ne halbe Stunde da. Lass Dich mal wieder anschauen  Biste älter geworden ?
> 
> Ich fahr übrigens auch dann wenn keiner mitfährt..


Älter.... eher knackiger   

ich komme dann um ca 12:30 bis 13:00 Uhr dort an und fahre dann mit euch gemütlich zurück !

@Erdi01: jap... genau desdeweche komm ich ach doohhh hiiien


----------



## Google (11. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] das wäre mal was  Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren wir immer so zw 13-14 Uhr im BäckDrive
> 
> Erdi01


 von mir aus sind es circa 70 Km...Bei einem 24 er Schnitt sind wir in knapp 3 Stunden da..also ungefähr 13:00 Uhr 

Bis denne


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> von mir aus sind es circa 70 Km...Bei einem 24 er Schnitt sind wir in knapp 3 Stunden da..also ungefähr 13:00 Uhr
> 
> Bis denne


wolltest Du nicht langsam machen ...   

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2005)

Jeder der morgen richtig WP Punkte sammeln will sollte so um 9:30 in Heusenstamm an der Kreuzung Eisenbahnstr./Frankfurterstr. stehen 
Killer und meine Wenigkeit werden ne ausgedehnte Tour machen. Wer Intresse hat einfach morgen am Treffpunkt stehn.


P.S.: Wir sind ein klasse Team ist mir grade aufgefallen.. Killer und RedRum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (11. November 2005)

Bitte die Gleitcreme nicht vergessen in die Hose zu schmieren ...


----------



## Gobi-Wan (11. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge den Winterpokal schon ein bissel.
Mein Vater fährt ja auch bei euch mit. 
Nun ist mir aufgefallen das im Eisbären Team 3 zwar 5 Leute gemeldet sind, aber bis jetzt nur 4 gefahren sind.
Kwi-Schan war wohl noch nicht aktiv.
Wenn es für Kwi-Schan zuviel ist oder es zeitlich nicht schafft, würde ich mich als Ersatz für ihn anbieten.
Wenn das möglich ist?


Gruß,

Gobi-Wan


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der morgen richtig WP Punkte sammeln will sollte so um 9:30 in Heusenstamm an der Kreuzung Eisenbahnstr./Frankfurterstr. stehen
> Killer und meine Wenigkeit werden ne ausgedehnte Tour machen. Wer Intresse hat einfach morgen am Treffpunkt stehn.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Wir sind ein klasse Team ist mir grade aufgefallen.. Killer und RedRum


Erzählt mal mehr. Wieviel KM, wo lang, welcher Schnitt. Dann kann ich abschätzen obs mir vor Miltenberg zu viel wird. zu früh ist es mir so oder so ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (12. November 2005)

Gobi-Wan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich verfolge den Winterpokal schon ein bissel.
> Mein Vater fährt ja auch bei euch mit.
> ...


Moin Gobi-Wan

schick dem Teamgründer "Maixle" doch mal ne PN was er davon hält, bzw. kennt er den KwiSchan ganz gut. Vielleicht weiß er ja was los ist. Wenn KwiSchan aus welche  Gründen auch immer nun doch nicht beim WP mitmachen will, müßte sich Maixle allerdings mal bei "rikman" (Admin) per PN erkundigen, ob er überhaupt nachträglich jemanden rausnehmen darf etc..

Von wem bist Du denn der Sohn ? *neugier* 

@[email protected] Wenn sich keiner weiter für Miltenberg anmeldet, könnten wir eigentlich mit dem Renner zum BäckDrive fahren  Hätt ich Lust drauf  

@[email protected] WER BIETET FÜR KOMMENDE WOCHE EINEN NIGHTRIDE AN ??? ICH BRAUCH INPUT  LUPO ? ANDREAS ? ERDI01 ? ODER WER   Dienstag oder Donnerstag wären genehm...

@[email protected] Morgenmittag läuft die Umfrage aus. Es wird wohl der 01.12.05


----------



## KillerN (12. November 2005)

@Erdi  Ich weiss leider nicht wie weit, habe nur erfahren, das der RedRum die Tour auf 5 Std schätzt,ich glaube er hat auch was von 100km gerredet oder so.  

Na ja, ich mach mich mal fertig und fahr dann auch


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi  Ich weiss leider nicht wie weit, habe nur erfahren, das der RedRum die Tour auf 5 Std schätzt,ich glaube er hat auch was von 100km gerredet oder so.
> 
> Na ja, ich mach mich mal fertig und fahr dann auch


gäään ... gerade erst wach geworden ...

@[email protected] können wir auch machen. Muß es nur wissen und mein Renner aus dem Winterschlaf holen. Ich fahr dann aber Bundesstraße, kein Mainradweg.

Erdi01


----------



## Google (12. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> gäään ... gerade erst wach geworden ...
> 
> @[email protected] können wir auch machen. Muß es nur wissen und mein Renner aus dem Winterschlaf holen. Ich fahr dann aber Bundesstraße, kein Mainradweg.
> 
> Erdi01


Dann machen wir es ganz einfach: Du fährst mit dem Mtb ich mit dem Renner am Main lang. Damit kann ich auch ein bisschen den Rückstand kompensieren. Zun Bundesstrasse hab ich kein Bock   Also bis denne


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2005)

@[email protected] OK, so machen wir's. Sehen uns morgen in Seligenstadt.

@[email protected] wenns interessiert. Ich bin wieder per Handy zu erreichen 0151/17827668  

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (12. November 2005)

So... jetzt kom ich hier auch endlich mal wieder zum Schreiben 

War ne schöne Runde, die an manchen Stellen noch ausbau fähig ist wie ich finde. Bin um kurz von 9 los gefahren und um ca. 14 Uhr wieder daheim angekommen. Kilometerstand beträgt irgendwas zwischen 105-110. Ich hoffe das reicht @Puls um morgen keine Punkte einbringen zu müssen 

Wünsch euch allen noch ein unfall freies Wochenende und viel Spaß morgen   

P.S.: Jetzt geh ich schon mit der Konkurenz biken *kopfschüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (13. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wer unter der Woche 4:20 fährt kann auch ab Mainflingen die Mi-Tour mitfahren



Ja ich wäre heute gerne mit euch gefahren aber ich konnte erst ab 13:00 Uhr ich hoffe es doch endlich mal wieder hin zu bekommen bei einer Tour dabei zu sein !!  hoff hoff   

@[email protected]ön zu lesen das Du wieder fit bist weiter so klasse 

@RED ja das hast Du schön gemacht 

Ich habe morgen vor so ab 11Uhr etwas zu fahren so um die 2-3Stunden also falls jemand Lust hatt einfach melden Renner oder Mtb mir egal


----------



## RedRum05 (13. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich wäre heute gerne mit euch gefahren aber ich konnte erst ab 13:00 Uhr ich hoffe es doch endlich mal wieder hin zu bekommen bei einer Tour dabei zu sein !!  hoff hoff
> 
> @[email protected]ön zu lesen das Du wieder fit bist weiter so klasse
> 
> ...



So zurück aus Frankfurt 

@Puls  Wenn ich frei hätte, würde ich das Angebot ja annehmen, aber wer fährt denn Montags um 11 Uhr Rad


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe morgen vor so ab 11Uhr etwas zu fahren so um die 2-3Stunden also falls jemand Lust hatt einfach melden Renner oder Mtb mir egal


ich werd morgen auch fahren. MTB. Und ma mein Bersch wieder in Beschlag nehmen. Aber nicht so früh.

Für's kommende WE ist Vulkanradweg geplant ... wer möchte mit  SA oder SO 

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (13. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] WER BIETET FÜR KOMMENDE WOCHE EINEN NIGHTRIDE AN ??? ICH BRAUCH INPUT  LUPO ? ANDREAS ? ERDI01 ? ODER WER   Dienstag oder Donnerstag wären genehm...



Ok, den Part übernehme ich. Im Odenwald ist der Boden auch nicht so schlammig. Deshalb geht es zum Binselberg und in die Weinberge.
Wer von Dietzenbach startet kommt auf 65 km, 300 hm und 14 WP Punkte   

Interesse?

@Team2: Da ich schon heute Vormittag zurückgekommen bin konnte ich doch noch Punkte einfahren. Es sind auch nochmal 1200 Höhenmeter am Frankenstein geworden.

@Erdi: Können wir den Vulkanradweg nicht auf eine WE später verschieben? Bin das WE leider wieder nicht da.


----------



## KillerN (13. November 2005)

*GÄHN* Bin irgendwie Platt, bin heute den Rodgau Rundweg + An & Abfahrt in 2 Std gefahren und das trotz dem ollen Wind und Bagage auf den Wegen   
Dann gestern noch de Tour ...   

Bitte den Nightride erst zur Mitte der Woche, ich brauch erstmal ne Pause   

Team 2 ist aber auch stark besetzt ...


----------



## Sakir (13. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Für's kommende WE ist Vulkanradweg geplant ... wer möchte mit  SA oder SO


ich kann mitkommen, wenn wir Sonntag den 20.11. fahren !
ausserdem würde ich dann mal als Startzeit 9:30 vorschlagen, da es imo ab 16:30 dunkel wird....
ansonsten gehts halt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. November 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mitkommen, wenn wir Sonntag den 20.11. fahren !
> ausserdem würde ich dann mal als Startzeit 9:30 vorschlagen, da es imo ab 16:30 dunkel wird....
> ansonsten gehts halt nicht


Sonntag wäre auch für mich Ok. Ausnahmsweise wäre ich auch mit der Startzeit einverstanden wobei ich erwähnen möchte, dass wir alle Licht haben, ich keine Probleme hab, die 2 Min. für die Montage aufzubringen.....und den Weg kann man auch gut im Dunkeln fahren. Aber wegen mir machen wirs   

@[email protected] Das wird nicht das letzte Mal Vulkanradweg sein   Ich verspreche es Dir  

ABER: Von mir aus können wir auch Kühkopf mit dem Renner fahren oder Mainz oder [email protected]@ Das ging doch auch   

@Nochmal [email protected] Nightride OK Wenn`s der Dienstag oder der Donnerstag werden  

@[email protected] Auch beim Nigtride dabei ? Ich würd dann mit dem Bike bei Dir vorbei kommen


----------



## Lupo (13. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @[email protected] Auch beim Nigtride dabei ? Ich würd dann mit dem Bike bei Dir vorbei kommen


mo, di, do sind bei mir verplant und ausserdem will andreas auf den binselberg, also in den odenwald. wenn ich das von bad offenbach aus fahre gibts digge über 100km also wäre in dem fall die anreise nach dtz mim auto angebracht ...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2005)

@[email protected] ich bin für DO, dann auch mit richtigem Eisbärenwetter  Gegen Binselberg hab ich auch nix. Aber halt erst ab 19 Uhr ab Dtz.

@[email protected] SO ist OK für mich. Startzeit 9:30 wenns sein muß auch  Ich mach später noch den LMB
*EDIT: LMB ist gemacht.*

@[email protected] dachte dieses WE könntest Du nicht. Wie Google schon schrieb fahren wir über Herbst/Winter sicher nochmal.

@Team [email protected] Ja, ich muß sagen wir liegen derzeit ganz gut im Renner. Zumal unser Weibchen noch gar nicht gestartet ist  

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (13. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] SO ist OK für mich. Startzeit 9:30 wenns sein muß auch  Ich mach später noch den LMB
> *EDIT: LMB ist gemacht.*
> 
> Erdi01



Vulkanradweg am 20. hört sich irgendwie intressant an.. 
Mal ne dumme Frage: Welcher Bhf. ist denn als Startpunkt gemeint   
Ich sach mal, dass ich mit Vorbehalt zusach


----------



## puls190 (13. November 2005)

Müsste doch in Glauberg bei Altenstadt sein bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## BlackTrek (13. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Team [email protected] Ja, ich muß sagen wir liegen derzeit ganz gut im Renner. Zumal unser Weibchen noch gar nicht gestartet ist


Ach Erdi...    

Wenn wir Dich nicht hätten!   

Mir geht´s leider immer noch nicht gut genug zum biken.     Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende wieder. Hoffentlich.   Solange musst Du sie in Schach halten! Oder Andreas oder KillerN oder Yakko!

Derweil träum ich vom Urlaub.    Und ich hab noch so viel Resturlaub... Leider kann mein Ulrich immer noch nicht wieder längere Strecken radfahren. Der Rücken ist noch nicht wieder in Ordnung. Mann, das war im Juni! Ein einziges Lazaret ist das hier. 

Naja, ich kann auch von Euch keinen zu einer Woche Singletrails auf La Palma oder so was überreden? Lupo+Miss Marple vielleicht? Wunderschöne Landschaft, super Trails in allen Schärfegraden, Frühlingshafte Temperaturen, Palmen, freundliche Menschen    
Nee, Fieber hab ich keins...


----------



## RedRum05 (13. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich kann auch von Euch keinen zu einer Woche Singletrails auf La Palma oder so was überreden? Lupo+Miss Marple vielleicht? Wunderschöne Landschaft, super Trails in allen Schärfegraden, Frühlingshafte Temperaturen, Palmen, freundliche Menschen
> Nee, Fieber hab ich keins...



Hey wenn das gesponsort wird, brauchst du nicht zweimal fragen 

P.S.: Werd morgen mein Bike bestellen, bzw. die ganzen Parts


----------



## KillerN (13. November 2005)

Da schau ich eben ganz interresiert was für User die längsten Trainigszeiten haben und was muss ich sehen ? Ein Mädel, *UND WAS FÜR EIN GERÄT  *  

Hier der Link zum Profil: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=50554

Ich wusste gar net das es sowas gibt (*g*) und dann auch noch son Trainingsschwein ist


----------



## puls190 (13. November 2005)

@killerN

Das hast Du vergessen   


Geburtstag:
01.04.90  
Ort:
Kölln-Kalk  
Beruf/Beschäftigung:
Abends am Straßenrand stehen  
Bike:
Hardcore Hardttail  
Was fährst Du?:
Schlafzimmer  
Internet-Telefon (Skype o.ä.):
0190 666666


----------



## Andreas (13. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Solange musst Du sie in Schach halten! Oder Andreas oder KillerN oder Yakko!



Dafür sind wir ja ein Team. Wie fahren alle für Dich ein paar Punkte mehr ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (14. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @killerN
> 
> Das hast Du vergessen
> 
> ...



Egal, ich will mal wissen was für ne Party das war und wann die wieder dort ist, dann bin ich aber auf jeden Fall mit dabei


----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. November 2005)

Guten Morgen,

hatte eben Mühe, die Korrespondenz vom Wochenende im Nachhinein quer zu lesen - I was not amused 

Eines möchte ich Mal festhalten: Ich werde in diesem Winter fahren, so viel MEIN Terminkalender hergibt - das war bislang leider nicht viel (und dann musste ich wegen einer Panne früher abbrechen ). Über irgendwelche Teampositionen kann man gerne mit mir verhandeln, aber, lieder Gobi-Wan, das ist nichts, was zuerst im Forum geschehen sollte, sondern per PN! Erst Mal die Betroffenen fragen, bevor man hinter deren Rücken anfängt ihnen den Ast abzusägen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein ganz übler Stil. "Ich habe fertig!"

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Google (14. November 2005)

Ich glaub das siehst Du jetzt ein bisschen eng. Er und zu meiner Schande ich auch (siehe mein post) sind wohl einfach auf die Möglichkeit der PN nicht gekommen. 

Man hörte ja nicht viel von Dir und ich selbst dachte Maixle weiß bestimmt mehr oder kann bei Dir mal nachhaken.

War weder von mir und sicherlich auch nicht von Gobi-Wan bösartig gedacht.

Also, Weitermachen


----------



## Andreas (14. November 2005)

Hallo,

auch wenn die Wetteraussichten nicht so gut sind, habe ich trotzdem einen LMB
Eintrag fuer Donnerstag gemacht:

Binselberg Night Ride 

Schliesslich ist ja Winterpokal   

Naechste Woche ist dann der Lupo dran mit organisieren (Bierhannes Tour?).


----------



## Erdi01 (14. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Vulkanradweg am 20. hört sich irgendwie intressant an..
> Mal ne dumme Frage: Welcher Bhf. ist denn als Startpunkt gemeint
> Ich sach mal, dass ich mit Vorbehalt zusach





			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste doch in Glauberg bei Altenstadt sein bin mir aber nicht sicher


Ja ist der Bahnhof in Glauberg, NICHT Stockheim  

Glauberg+Stockheim=Glauburg

Erdi01


----------



## Google (14. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Naechste Woche ist dann der Lupo dran mit organisieren (Bierhannes Tour?).


Oh Ja  Schon lange nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## Miss Marple (14. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Erdi...
> 
> Mir geht´s leider immer noch nicht gut genug zum biken.     Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende wieder. , ich kann auch von Euch keinen zu einer Woche Singletrails auf La Palma oder so was überreden? Lupo+Miss Marple vielleicht? Wunderschöne Landschaft, super Trails in allen Schärfegraden, Frühlingshafte Temperaturen, Palmen, freundliche Menschen
> Nee, Fieber hab ich keins...



Arme BlackTrek, schade das du an WP-Pokal-Anfangs-Hype nicht teilhaben konntest   , aber das wird sich noch ziemlich relativieren und in ruhigeren Bahnen verlaufen so wie jedes Jahr. Deine Jungs machen eh schon genug Punkte sodaß du dich beruhigt auskurieren kannst. Das Urlaubsangebot ist nett, kann aber leider von uns nicht wahrgenommen werden.Nächster Urlaub ist erst wieder "Zwischen den Jahren"  
Hab ein bischen Geduld mit Ulrich, seine Verletzung war ja nicht ungefährlich .

Gruß Martina


----------



## Google (14. November 2005)

Ich bins nochmal.

Die Umfrage ist abgeschlossen, der Stammtisch findet im Dezember statt. Ich freu mich schon    

Bitte meldet Euch an wenn Ihr kommen könnt. Ich muß wie immer einen Platz reservieren   

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung:


*STAMMTISCH AM 01.12.2005 ​  * 

Für alle gut zu lesen


----------



## RedRum05 (14. November 2005)

Ich hab mich mal ganz frech angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (14. November 2005)

Es geht das Gerücht um --  

das Team das bis zum Stammtisch letzter ist die ganze Zeche zahlen muss

also spart mal schön falls ihr nicht zu Team3 gehört


----------



## Andreas (14. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht das Gerücht um --
> 
> das Team das bis zum Stammtisch letzter ist die ganze Zeche zahlen muss
> 
> also spart mal schön falls ihr nicht zu Team3 gehört



Vorsicht, sonst kommt Team 2 komplett mit dem Bike zum Stammtisch! 
... und das gibt richtig Punkte.

Hab grad ne email bekommen: Meine neuen heizbaren Rennsohlen wurden verpackt und sind schon mit der Post unterwegs.   Jetzt geht es erst richtig los...


----------



## BlackTrek (14. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad ne email bekommen: Meine neuen heizbaren Rennsohlen wurden verpackt und sind schon mit der Post unterwegs.   Jetzt geht es erst richtig los...



Heizsohlen? Wo gibt´s die denn?


----------



## Andreas (15. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Heizsohlen? Wo gibt´s die denn?



Die gibt es bei Tchibo.de in der Skikollektion. Es gibt auch wieder die Sturmhaube und die praktische Kaelteschutz Maske


----------



## Google (15. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die gibt es bei Tchibo.de in der Skikollektion. Es gibt auch wieder die Sturmhaube und die praktische Kaelteschutz Maske


Hab ich alles schon  Noch vom letzten Winter.

Allerdings hab ich jetzt Fußsohlenheizer von der Firma Kallweit Tauchtechnik (Sakirempfehlung). Die haben den Vorteil, dass man normale AAA Akkus auch mal während der Tour wechseln kann und somit immer warme Füsse, ööhhm Pfoten  hat. Außerdem kann ich während der Fahrt die Bruzzelstufe ändern weil man die Regler an den Hosenbund machen kann.

Na ja...und bei den noch anstehenden Schlammtouren kann ich damit auch mal abtauchen  


@[email protected] Hab ich Dir eigentlich schon gesagt, dass alle Biker, die erstmalig an unserem Stammtisch teil nehmen, unsere Eisbärrinnen nur mit einer Schürze bekleidet bedienen müssen ?    Ich würd mir nochmal überlegen ob Du Deine Pulsine tatsächlich mitnehmen willst  

Hach !! Das wird wieder ein Heidenspass


----------



## Ippie (15. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ebenfalls das Modell der Fa. Kallweit. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Aber mehr als Stufe 1 ist für meine Füße zuviel. Und mit 2300 Akkus hält das locker 10 Std.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (15. November 2005)

Ich hab auch letzte Woche DO bei Tchibo bestellt und hab immer noch nix.. MAN! Dabei hätte man bei dem Betrag echt erwarten können, dass die schnell da sind   

Bin ja mal gespannt auf den Stammtisch... das kenn ich nur von Rentnern die durchn Wald hetzten und das Wild aufscheuchen. ACHSO! Is hier ja schon so weit bei den meisten


----------



## Miss Marple (15. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja mal gespannt auf den Stammtisch... das kenn ich nur von Rentnern die durchn Wald hetzten und das Wild aufscheuchen. ACHSO! Is hier ja schon so weit bei den meisten



Kuckt mal an der kleine Eisbär wird frech  . Pass blos auf das du auf dem Heimweg vom Rentnerstammtisch nicht ausgesetzt wirst  

Gruß Martina


----------



## Andreas (15. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja mal gespannt auf den Stammtisch... das kenn ich nur von Rentnern die durchn Wald hetzten und das Wild aufscheuchen. ACHSO! Is hier ja schon so weit bei den meisten



Kann ja gar nicht sein. Als ich so alt war wie Du habe ich Fussball gespielt und da gab's auch einen regelmaessigen Stammtisch. Da musste man auch einiges an Bier trinken und vertragen koennen. Radler gab's da nicht.


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. November 2005)

Suche noch einen "Wintertrainingspartner" aus dem Raum Hanau...
Oder: Wo kann ich mitfahren?


----------



## Andreas (15. November 2005)

Runterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Suche noch einen "Wintertrainingspartner" aus dem Raum Hanau...
> Oder: Wo kann ich mitfahren?




Geplant ist als naechstes erst mal das hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=410

und das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1680

oder das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1684

Du kannst natuerlich auch selbst mal was reinstellen.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2005)

sodelle, das ist doch schon eher Eisbärenwetter. Die Eisbären Google und Erdi waren heut am Kinzigstausee und haben über 5 Std. in der Wildnis verbracht  

Erst bei mollig trüben 5 Grad hin. Zurück hatt uns 50 KM der Polarwind kräftig um die Nase geweht. Und so richtig wohl haben sich die Eisbären dann die letzte Stunde bei 3-4 Grad Dauerregen gefühlt   

So, das reicht fürs erste ...

Erdi01 auf Platz 9 im WIPOKA, da hab ich mir gleich ne Hardcopy von gezogen und Rahm es mir ein. Da werd ich diesen WIPOKA nimmer sein  

Und Team 2 führt zu viert die Eisbärenwertung an, auch nicht schlecht, mußt ich mir natürlich auch gleich einrahmen  

So und jetzt Ihr ...

Erdi01


----------



## KillerN (15. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht das Gerücht um --
> 
> das Team das bis zum Stammtisch letzter ist die ganze Zeche zahlen muss
> 
> also spart mal schön falls ihr nicht zu Team3 gehört



ÄHM, also wenn wir es bei den Getränken belassen bin ich gerne dabei. Aber ich würde es doof finden wenn wir alle noch was futtern und das dann noch Team 1 zahlen muss   

oder wie seht ihr das   

Ansonsten lustige Idee


----------



## RedRum05 (15. November 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Kuckt mal an der kleine Eisbär wird frech  . Pass blos auf das du auf dem Heimweg vom Rentnerstammtisch nicht ausgesetzt wirst
> 
> Gruß Martina



Kleine Eisbären rennen schnell   
Ausserdem ist der Andreas ein ganz ein Netter   

Ich bin der Quoten-Jugendliche am Tisch


----------



## Andreas (15. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi01 auf Platz 9 im WIPOKA, da hab ich mir gleich ne Hardcopy von gezogen und Rahm es mir ein. Da werd ich diesen WIPOKA nimmer sein



... und am Onzilla biste auch klang und heimlich vorbeigezogen


----------



## Lupo (16. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Naechste Woche ist dann der Lupo dran mit organisieren (Bierhannes Tour?).


ok, mach ich   bin aber auch heut abend und/oder freitag im vilbeler wald unterwegs, ganz nach wetterlage  aber das gibt keine hetzjagt, man will sich ja im 1/4 stundentakt zeit lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lessiw33 (16. November 2005)

Hi,

hier meldet sich der heimliche Mitleser aus Mainflingen. Interessant, wie sich der Winterpokal entwickelt und welche Kräfte dadurch freigesetzt werden. Respekt den tollen Leistungen, die ihr da abliefert   

Ich habe mal ne andere Frage: Wie haltet ihr das mit einer "leichten Erkältung" und Sport? Habe seit letzten Freitag leichte Halschmerzen, leichten Schnupfen und Husten, die Beine sind auch schlapp.
Ich habe bei mir auf der einen Seite schon die Erfahrung gemacht, mit Sport den Kram rausschwitzen zu können, auf der anderen Seite hat es mich aber danach auch schon richtig auf die Nase gelegt. 
Heute abend findet der wöchentliche Spinning Kurs statt und ich würde gerne mitmachen, bin aber nicht sicher, ob der Schuss nach hinten losgeht. 

Ab wann steigt ihr wieder in das Training ein? Ich höre hier ab und zu von Erkältungen und zwei Tage später liest man dann wieder von mehrstündigen Touren. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu zimperlich und könnte wieder loslegen. 

Bin im Moment etwas verunsichert, vielleicht hat ihr einen Tipp für mich.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg im Winterpokal,
Christof


----------



## Andreas (16. November 2005)

Hi Christof,

dieses Thema wurde schon mehrmals ausfuehrlich im Fitness-Forum behandelt.

Ich persoenlich treibe auch bei leichten Erkaeltungerscheinungen weiter Sport, 
allergings nur im Grundlagenbereich und warm angezogen, denn Sauerstoff
ist das beste Heilmittel - warme Heizungsluft dagegen der optimale Naehrboden
fuer Bakterien und Viren. Bisher konnte ich so einigen Erkaeltungswellen entgehen.

Wenn Du Dich allerdings schlapp fuehlst und Gliederschmerzen hast, wuerde
ich mich an Deinser Stelle lieber ausruhen, sonst wird Dein Immunsystem zu 
stark geschwaecht und die Erkaeltung wird schlimmer.

Kleine Touren fahre ich wieder, wenn ich mich einigermassen fit fuehle, 
aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. Denn jeder kennt seinen Korper am besten.

Andreas



			
				lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier meldet sich der heimliche Mitleser aus Mainflingen. Interessant, wie sich der Winterpokal entwickelt und welche Kräfte dadurch freigesetzt werden. Respekt den tollen Leistungen, die ihr da abliefert
> 
> ...


----------



## lessiw33 (16. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Christof,
> 
> dieses Thema wurde schon mehrmals ausfuehrlich im Fitness-Forum behandelt.
> 
> Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Fitness-Formum, an das hatte ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. Ich denke, ich werde mal ne Runde spazieren gehen, dass mit der frischen Luft stimmt schon. Alles andere wäre wohl doch zuviel im Moment.

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## Sakir (16. November 2005)

Hallo
ich musste mich leider aus dem LMB für Sonntag austragen !
ich habe nächste Woche zu 99,9% Nachtschicht und die fängt 
bei uns Sonntag Abend schon an.... und da muss ich mich vorher 
nochmal hinlegen.
So wie das aussieht, würde ich das nicht mehr schaffen, wenn 
ich den Vulkanradweg mitfahre   
Sollte ich es doch irgendwie geregelt bekommen melde ich mich 
wieder an...


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich musste mich leider aus dem LMB für Sonntag austragen !
> ich habe nächste Woche zu 99,9% Nachtschicht und die fängt
> bei uns Sonntag Abend schon an.... und da muss ich mich vorher
> ...


Schade  

@[email protected] dann lassen wir's. Ich dreh mich SO morgen dann nochmal um und schlaf aus und fahr später am Tag was anderes ... Vorschläge  

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade
> 
> @[email protected] dann lassen wir's. Ich dreh mich SO morgen dann nochmal um und schlaf aus und fahr später am Tag was anderes ... Vorschläge
> 
> Erdi01



Wie lang willst du denn Mittags fahren und ab wann? Hätte da bestimmt den ein oder anderen Vorschlag *g*


----------



## Andreas (17. November 2005)

<werbung>

Hey was ist los? Fuer heute Abend habe ich erst zwei Anmeldungen.
Dabei habe ich so nette Trails eingebaut, die man auch im Dunkeln
fahren kann. 

</werbung>

Ich denke da besonders an den KillerN (Team II braucht Punkte  )
aber auch loti, RedRum, puls190, KwiSchan und alle die in der Umgebung wohnen...


----------



## Google (17. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade
> 
> @[email protected] dann lassen wir's. Ich dreh mich SO morgen dann nochmal um und schlaf aus und fahr später am Tag was anderes ... Vorschläge
> 
> Erdi01


Nö, Nö.....mach mal langsam. Ippie wollte eigentlich mitfahren  @[email protected]Äußere Dich mal obs fest ist.

Aber ansonsten wäre mir persönlich eh ne ebene Ultratour lieber gewesen, z.B. (alles mtb):

Nidda ohne Stausee KM 130 KM 300 HM ab/bis Dtz.
Kühkopf 110 KM 300 HM ab/bis Dtz.
Mainz 145 KM 200 HM ab/bis HU
Mömlingtal 110 KM 600 HM ab/bis Dtz.

Aber falls Ippie zusagt und es beim Vulkanradweg bleiben soll, auch gut. Auch wenns am Sonntag ziemlich kalt ist.


----------



## puls190 (17. November 2005)

@Andreas

Anmeldung erfolgt !!

Ich nehme mal an um 19 Uhr am Ex Toom Dietzenbach oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (17. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> <werbung>
> 
> Hey was ist los? Fuer heute Abend habe ich erst zwei Anmeldungen.
> Dabei habe ich so nette Trails eingebaut, die man auch im Dunkeln
> ...


Tja Andreas´, was willste machen ?? Die zweite Woche Winterpokal und schon geht das Schwächeln los  

Ich glaub aber eher, dass die meisten noch nicht so richtig realisiert haben, dass wir Winter haben und so ne Wetterlage wie heute als bikegeeignet eingestuft werden muß.....

@[email protected] Am Freitag bin ich saunieren. Aber wir sehen uns die kommende Woche bei der Bierhannestour   

@[email protected]Öhem..Mömlingtal lasse mehr nochmal weg


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, Nö.....mach mal langsam. Ippie wollte eigentlich mitfahren  @[email protected]Äußere Dich mal obs fest ist.
> .


Noch besteht die Option. Der LMB-Eintrag ist noch nicht gelöscht.  

Ansonsten werden wir sehen was wir machen ...

Erdi01


----------



## Ippie (17. November 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich fahre am Sonntag mit. Wo es hingeht ist mir eigenlich egal. Besser wäre für mich flach und nicht so eine weite Anfahrt. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (17. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas
> 
> Anmeldung erfolgt !!
> 
> Ich nehme mal an um 19 Uhr am Ex Toom Dietzenbach oder ?



Ja genau!


----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2005)

@Andreas  Heute Abend werde ich wohl nicht am Nightride teilnehmen, da ich gestern schon ne ausgiebige Tour hatte und heute mein Bike erst mal von 10Kilo Matsch und Wald befreien muss. Ausserdem hab ich leider keine Zeit für so ne lange Tour... Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß!

@SO Ich hab mal geschaut wie lange ich zum Startpunkt des Vulkanradwegs bräuchte und wenn ich den richtigen Ort rausgesucht hatte, bräuchte ich 2-3 Std. mit Bus/Bahn   
Google hat aber nen paar schöne Vorschläge von Dietzenbach aus.. 

Was ich auch noch diesen Winter machen wollte, von Urberach richtung Burg Frankenstein ...


----------



## Andreas (17. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas  Heute Abend werde ich wohl nicht am Nightride teilnehmen, da ich gestern schon ne ausgiebige Tour hatte und heute mein Bike erst mal von 10Kilo Matsch und Wald befreien muss. Ausserdem hab ich leider keine Zeit für so ne lange Tour... Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß!



Schade. Du haettest ja von Ober Roden starten koennen, dann waeren es nur 45 km + Anfahrt.



			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich auch noch diesen Winter machen wollte, von Urberach richtung Burg Frankenstein ...



Am Frankenstein war ich ganz spontan am Sonntag Nachmittag. Das koennen wir fuer ein WE gerne mal vorsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Schade. Du haettest ja von Ober Roden starten koennen, dann waeren es nur 45 km + Anfahrt.
> 
> Am Frankenstein war ich ganz spontan am Sonntag Nachmittag. Das koennen wir fuer ein WE gerne mal vorsehen.



45KM... hatte gedacht, ihr wollt 3,5 Stunden fahren   

Die Tour Richtung Frankenstein kann man ja im Dezember machen - wenn Schnee liegt


----------



## Andreas (17. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> 45KM... hatte gedacht, ihr wollt 3,5 Stunden fahren



3 1/2 Stunden von Dietzenbach (=20 km und 1h mehr).
Ich werde auch von Dietzenbach starten (das bringt mehr Punkte   ).


----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> 3 1/2 Stunden von Dietzenbach (=20 km und 1h mehr).
> Ich werde auch von Dietzenbach starten (das bringt mehr Punkte   ).



Achso.. das wird mir heute Abend zu spät!
Dann wäre ich erst gegen 22:30-23 Uhr daheim..


----------



## puls190 (17. November 2005)

@redrum 

Hey Red gib dein Schlaf und dein Schweis für das Team, fahr mit sonst sind mir hinten.
Siehst Du nicht--- *Da fahren nur Punkteräuber mit* ! !

Ich zähl auf Dich


----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2005)

*Gib Schlaf keine Chance - drink Kaffee und Cola*​
Ich muss mal schaun, ob ich heute zum Fahren komme. Wenn ja dreh ich ne kleine Tour, aber schon früher. Muss auch noch mal schnell beim Händler vorbei....


----------



## Andreas (17. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gib Schlaf keine Chance - drink Kaffee und Cola*​
> Ich muss mal schaun, ob ich heute zum Fahren komme. Wenn ja dreh ich ne kleine Tour, aber schon früher. Muss auch noch mal schnell beim Händler vorbei....



50% der Punkte gehen heute an Team II


----------



## loti (17. November 2005)

Hallo Andreas,
ich wäre gern mitgefahren, bin aber erst um 18 Uhr aus der Firma rausgekommen. Habe noch nichts gegessen, und ohne Grundlage mitzufahren, dass wäre nicht so gut für Deine Tour.
Fahre später alleine eine kleine Runde, damit ihr mir in der Punktewertung nicht so weit davon fahrt.
Doch am Sonntag, 20.11. und nächsten Donnerstag bin ich dabei.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## puls190 (18. November 2005)

würde ja gerne was zum nightride schreiben aber ich bin zu platt gute nacht

mehr am morgen


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich muss da mal etwas mit euch klären.....
> wie war das nochmal, wenn ein (ich nennes es mal: ) neuer hier im Forum
> ...


also hiermit bestätige ich puls190 mit mir auf dem Binselberg gewesen zu sein. Das ganze auch noch als Nightride. Damit ist der Punkt erledigt   

Zum Nightride selber, der war Klasse  Andreas hatt eine sehr schöne Runde zusammen gestellt. Und Team II war mit 3 Mann am Start  

Also 4 Std. hält mein NiPack nicht  Die letzten 5 Minuten stand ich im Dunklen  Selber schuld, was muß ich auch noch ne extra Runde drehen ...

Jetzt leg ich mich auch mal ab, bis morgen früh ...

Erdi01


----------



## Andreas (18. November 2005)

Ja, der Binselberg hat wieder etwas für seinen schlechten Ruf getan.
Zwei Stürze und ein paar Flüche von einigen Mistreitern am Farmerhaus hat es wieder bewiesen. 

Trotz des nassen Unterbodens hatten wir noch Glück mit dem Wetter und auch wenn es nur 2 Grad waren, fuhr es sich waermetechnisch gesehen optimal. Und das wichtigste: 

60% aller Punkte der 5 Fahrer  wurden bei Team 2 verbucht.  

@Erdi01: Was hat Dein Tacho an Höhenmetern angezeigt? Meiner hat wohl etwas zuviel aufsummiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. November 2005)

Moin allerseits, 

auch von mir ein Lob an die Guides für diesen Nigthride   Allerdings hab ich schon lange nicht mehr so ne Schlammpackung am Rad gehabt  Von wegen: "Bei uns sind die Trails nicht so schlammig" Ha, Ha  

Und das vorherige warmfahren hat sich punktemässig auch gelohnt  

Ich war gestern erst um 1:00 Uhr im Bett....Wenn ich mich beeilt hätte, wohl frühstens um 00:30 Uhr. Wenn Ihr die  künftigen Nightrides auf max 3 Stunden begrenzen könnte wär net schlecht   . Wenn man morgens wie ich um 5:00 Uhr raus muß, ist das ansonsten einfach zu spät  

Heut fühl ich mich auch ganz schön platt. Aber das ist ja auch kein Wunder: Für meine jetzigen Verhältnisse von Sonntag bis heute zwischen 350 - 400 Km geschrubbt zu haben ist kein Pappenstiel.

Andere hier im Thread  machen das regelmäßig.....RESPEKT !


----------



## RedRum05 (18. November 2005)

Echt schade, dass ich gestern nicht dabei sein konnte! Wär mir aber echt zu spät geworden...  

Hat vielleicht jemand den Nightride per GPS aufgezeichnet und kann mir die .OVL Datei schicken, oder sie online stellen.. ?!  

Werd am Wochenende ordentlich Punkte machen, darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen    
Ausserdem gibts dann endlich für mich heute Abend nen Nightride  
Hat noch jemand Lust mit zufahren?


----------



## puls190 (18. November 2005)

Guten Morgen,

na langsam kann ich wieder was schreiben. Die Fahrt in der Nacht gestern rund um den Binselberg hat sehr viel Spass gemacht, Die Trails die Andreas hier geboten hat sind Weltklasse und ich kannte keinen einzigen davon obwohl ich doch des öfteren am Binselberg bin. Frag mich schon die ganze Zeit wie man so etwas findet. Auch meine Kollegen sagten spontan --  Was die kennen sich auch hier besser aus wie wir !!--.
Ich hoffe nur das ich endlich mal die Berge etwas besser hoch komme, war mir doch etwas peinlich das Ihr da so lange auf mich warten musstet.
Aber vor nicht all zu langer Zeit wäre ich nicht mal hoch gekommen. 
Zum Ende der Tour war ich Megaplatt und ohne Licht unterwegs wurde aber gut von meinen Mitfahren ausgeleuchtet.
Lustig   als sich KillerN verabschiedete und sagte er gibt jetzt ein wenig Gas da es im zu Spät wird und man konnte nur noch einen Roten Blitz durch den Wald rasen sehen Turboschnell dieser Killer.
Also kurz gesagt es war Toll !!!!

Mein Vorschlag fürs nächste mal ist auch die Fahrt etwas zu verkürzen.

Und ich kann jedem auch den Anfängern oder den heimlichen Mitlesern nur empfehlen unbedigt mal bei einem Nigthride dabei zu sein, denn es lohnt sich.

Noch mal Applaus fur den Trailfinder Andreas  

Ciao euer Puls( der noch nie so viel schrieb)


PS:
Negativ war nur das so viele Punkteraüber dabei waren


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01: Was hat Dein Tacho an Höhenmetern angezeigt? Meiner hat wohl etwas zuviel aufsummiert.


kann ich Dir heut abend sagen. Ich hab bislang nur auf die Fahrzeit geschaut. Weis gar nicht wieviel HM und KM das waren ... viel kanns nicht gewesen sein  

@[email protected]
@[email protected]
zu dem Thema wollt ich nochmal ein paar Meinungen hören. Google und Loti haben sich im LMB für Vulkanradweg eingetragen. Ippie wollte auch mitfahren. Sollen wir wirklich Vulkanradweg am SO in Angriff nehmen oder - wie hier schon gewünscht - was Anderes mit weniger HM fahren (Kühkopf, Mainz etc.)
Äußert Euch mal dazu ...

@[email protected] Du hast sicher auch ne Alternative im Fundus. Bei der Gelegenheit teil mir mal Deine Handynummer mit, die habe ich bislang gar nicht  

Erdi01


----------



## loti (18. November 2005)

Hallo erdi01,
ich bin am Sonntag auch für andere Strecken offen. Ich fahre alles mit.
Hier meine Routenvorschläge mit wenigen Höhenmetern:
Meine Kühkopf-Route (von Dreieich ca. 90 km)
Nach Worms durchs Ried (von Dreieich ca. 140 km)
Hofgut Langenau am Rhein (ca. 90 km)
Nach Wiesbaden resp. Mainz-Kastel (von Dreieich ca. 90 km, 300 hm)
Nach Eberbach über die Hohe Straße, Rückfahrt mit dem Zug nach Babenhausen, Hanau (ca. 120 km, 800 hm)
Soweit fürs erste!
Liebe Grüße
loti
PS: Die Handy-Nr. 0170-8323621


----------



## RedRum05 (18. November 2005)

*NEUIGKEITEN :* Mein Neues (Bike) könnte schon ende nächster Woche fertig sein... Urlaub hab ich mir schon genommen


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. November 2005)

Ich hab für Samstag mal was ins LMB gestellt! Den R4 von Kahl aus zur Bambergermühle und zurück ohne Cappopause.
Das Ganze ist als Grundlagenausdauer.... angelegt!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1711 

Ciao


----------



## Google (18. November 2005)

@[email protected] Beim Sonntag können wir es wohl nun doch lassen. Das Wetter sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Mit "vereinzelt" Schnee oder leichten Niederschlag kann ich leben. Ausserdem werden mir 2 Tage Pause auch gut tun.

Wegen der Tourenvorschläge von loti: Ist halt alles von Dietzenbach/Dreieich aus gerechnet. Ich kann mir leider (noch) keine Vorstellung darüber machen wenn ich die Touren bereits  von mir aus starten würde und wo wir uns dann treffen könnten. Ich rechne deshalb von mir aus, weil ich denke, dass es für Ippie noch eine kurze Anfahrt bedeuten würde... machen wir was anderes aus (z.B. Dietzenbach oder Dreieich), schafft er es wohl vom zeitlichen nicht. Blabla...

Was ich jetzt eigentlich will: Vulkanradweg muß dieses WE nicht unbedingt sein. Ich fahre es aber mit, wenn es alle wollen. Ne andere, ebene Tour wäre mir lieber. Wegen Ippie gesehen dann aber ab Hanau ne Tour um die 130 km....wir können ja einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt ausmachen, den ich (wir auch hoffentlich finden.

Ich weiß nur, das wir uns letztes Jahr bei der Mainztour an der Gerbermühle getroffen haben...Soltte es diese werden, müssen wir aber wegen der Km spätestens um 9:30 Uhr (von mir aus gerechnet) starten sonst wird es zu spät. Licht ist für den Fall der Fälle eh für jeden  angesagt. Ich habe nämlich kein Bock wie letztes Jahr öfters geschehen zu hetzen, weil wir uns aus welchen Gründen auch immer verpätet haben und dann manche, -weil sie kein Licht dabei haben- noch vor der Dunkelheit heimkommen wollen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Ippie (18. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

eine flache Tour wäre mir auch recht. Mainz muß es nicht unbedingt sein, da es unter umständen mir zu spät wird. Nidda-Stausee wäre was für mich. Ich richte mich aber nach der Mehrheit. Startzeit 9:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt ist klar.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pralle99 (18. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vielleicht jemand den Nightride per GPS aufgezeichnet und kann mir die .OVL Datei schicken, oder sie online stellen.. ?!



Dürfte ich vielleicht auch mal bescheiden um ein Overlay der Binselberg-Trails bitten? Ich kenne die Gegend nur vom Rennrad aus und würde gerne auch mal mit`n Bike in diese Richtung düsen.
Grüße
Andi


----------



## Onzilla (18. November 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine flache Tour wäre mir auch recht. Mainz muß es nicht unbedingt sein, da es unter umständen mir zu spät wird. Nidda-Stausee wäre was für mich. Ich richte mich aber nach der Mehrheit. Startzeit 9:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt ist klar.
> 
> ...




Treffpunkt ist klar. Oder auch nicht. 
WO soll er denn sein.

UND: Wir sprechen von Sonntag, oder?

Wieviel hm etwa?

UND:
braucht man dazu ein MTB oder gehts auch mitm Renner?

(Mit dem Renner will ich gar nicht fahren, aber mit etwas, das genauso Schlagloch&Schotterempfindlich ist).

Onzilla


----------



## Andreas (18. November 2005)

pralle99 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfte ich vielleicht auch mal bescheiden um ein Overlay der Binselberg-Trails bitten? Ich kenne die Gegend nur vom Rennrad aus und würde gerne auch mal mit`n Bike in diese Richtung düsen.
> Grüße
> Andi



Wir hatten kein GPS dabei. 
Ausserdem waren die Trails nicht am Binselberg, sondern am Neu-Berg oberhalb von Gross-Umstadt.


----------



## pralle99 (18. November 2005)

Ich hab kein GPS-Gerät, wollt`s nur mal grob in Top50 anschauen. Na, dann fahr ich halt so mal hin.


----------



## SteelManni (18. November 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab für Samstag mal was ins LMB gestellt! Den R4 von Kahl aus zur Bambergermühle und zurück ohne Cappopause.
> Das Ganze ist als Grundlagenausdauer.... angelegt!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1711
> ...



Hallo @ all,   bin wieder im Land!  

@ barracuda, ich hab mich mal eingetragen für morgen!

So weit ich weiß, ist der R4 hauptsächlich auf Asphalt, oder?

Dann fahr ich mit meinem Kona auf den Slicks mit!  

Ich müsste nur gegen spätestens 17 Uhr zurück sein.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erdi01,
> Hofgut Langenau am Rhein (ca. 90 km)
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


DAS klingt interessant für mich und würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen. Wo es lang geht, bzw. wo man sich treffen könnte und wann muß Loti nochmal was zu schreiben  

Erdi01

*EDIT: @[email protected] Nidda-Stausee hatt ein paar Hundert HM  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (18. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht das Gerücht um --
> 
> das Team das bis zum Stammtisch letzter ist die ganze Zeche zahlen muss
> 
> also spart mal schön falls ihr nicht zu Team3 gehört




    
Übrigens es hat sich bestätigt es war nur ein Gerücht, richtig ist wohl doch ein anderes !!!

Das führende Team zahlt  


Ps: keine Angst natürlich nur die Getränke


----------



## loti (18. November 2005)

Hallo erdi01,
die Tour zum Hofgut Langenau können wir jederzeit mal fahren. Möglicher Treffpunkt wäre die Burg in Dreieichenhain.
Route für den Hinweg: den Hengstbach entlang nach Zeppelinheim, zum Gundhof nach Walldorf, Mönchbruch, Hegbachsee bei Nauheim, Trebur bis zum Rhein, dann kommt die Insel Langenau
der Rückweg: Ginsheim, Bauschheim, Nauheim, Mörfelden, Langen, Dreieich
Die Orte sind nur Anhaltspunkte. Es werden nur drei Orte durchquert, nam Anfang Dreieich, aber fast autofrei, Nauheim und Trebur.
Die Strecke ist eben. Die  Wege meistens breite Forstwege, teilweise asphaltiert, wenige Meter Autostraße. Also schön als Grundlagentraining zu fahren.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erdi01,
> die Tour zum Hofgut Langenau können wir jederzeit mal fahren. Möglicher Treffpunkt wäre die Burg in Dreieichenhain.
> loti


Also gut dann lasst uns die Tour am Sonntag fahren.

Vorschlag: Google und Ippie starten 9:30 in HU. Wir treffen uns 10:15 am Patershäuser Hofgut und fahren weiter zur Burg Hain. Treffpunkt mit Loti dort 10:45. Alle einverstanden  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (18. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Google und Ippie starten 9:30 in HU. Wir treffen uns 10:15 am Patershäuser Hofgut und fahren weiter zur Burg Hain. Treffpunkt mit Loti dort 10:45. Alle einverstanden  Erdi01


Es wird Zeit dass ich endlich mal lerne wie ich von mir aus zum Patershäuser Hofgut komme   Mach Dir einmal die Mühe es mir zu erklären, ich fahr einmal alleine hin und habs dann endlich für alle Ewigkeit geschnakelt...


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. November 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,  bin wieder im Land!
> 
> @ barracuda, ich hab mich mal eingetragen für morgen!
> 
> ...


 
ist zwar nicht grade Asphalt aber fester Untergrund! 17:00 schaffen wir


----------



## SteelManni (18. November 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ist zwar nicht grade Asphalt aber fester Untergrund! 17:00 schaffen wir



Also bin ich um 14 uhr bei Dir!  

Gruß 
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird Zeit dass ich endlich mal lerne wie ich von mir aus zum Patershäuser Hofgut komme   Mach Dir einmal die Mühe es mir zu erklären, ich fahr einmal alleine hin und habs dann endlich für alle Ewigkeit geschnakelt...


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr  

Du fährst parallel zur B45 nach Weiskirchen, Weiskirchen durchfahren bis Ortsausgang dann rechts nach Hainhausen, Hainhausen geradeaus unter der S-Bahn durch und links halten, danach als geradeaus in den Wald, dem Weg weiter folgen und Du kommst autom. zur Lichtung Paterhäuser Hofgut.

Dann gehe ich mal von aus Euch am Sonntag um 10:45 am Paterhäuser Hofgut zu sehen  

Erdi01


----------



## loti (19. November 2005)

Hallo erdi01,
war wohl etwas spät gestern abend?
Um 10 Uhr 45 seid Ihr doch bitte schon in Dreieichenhain. Ich möchte ja nicht anfrieren.
Also für google: 10 Uhr 15 Patershäuser Hof!
Lieben Gruß
loti


----------



## Google (19. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Um 10 Uhr 45 seid Ihr doch bitte schon in Dreieichenhain. Ich möchte ja nicht anfrieren.
> Also für google: 10 Uhr 15 Patershäuser Hof!


Des wird schon


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erdi01,
> war wohl etwas spät gestern abend?
> Um 10 Uhr 45 seid Ihr doch bitte schon in Dreieichenhain. Ich möchte ja nicht anfrieren.
> Also für google: 10 Uhr 15 Patershäuser Hof!
> ...


Ja, hast recht. Da habe ich mich vertan. Also Treffpunkte ...

9:30 Hanau, Möbel Erbe
10:15 Hofgut Patershausen
10:45 Burg Hain, Dreieichenhain

Bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (19. November 2005)

hi mädels und jungs,

falls am sonnag noch einer lust auf trails hat hab ich hier noch ne alternative im angebot. befahen wir das gebiet jenseits der saalburg, was auch für mich neuland ist, aber höchstwahrscheinlich haben wir einen ortskundigen topguide (gelle fuel?  ) dabei, der uns die topografie schon zeigen kann  

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (19. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@Google, Erdi, [email protected] nach einer gestrigen Tour mit Lupo und Co. bin ich nicht in der Verfassung für eine Ultratour mit Ü 100 km. Fahrt mal ohne mich und viel Spaß.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Google (19. November 2005)

@Erdi, [email protected] Ich möchte die Tour mit meinem Cross fahren...schmale Reifen...Dürfte doch eigentlich gehen, oder ?

Morsche wirds kalt ! Ich hab meine Käsbruzzler schon vorbereitet   

@[email protected] Der Tisch ist schon mal für 15 Personen bestellt  Falls jemand von Euch noch kommen wird, sich aber noch nicht im LMB eingetragen hat, bitte noch tun. Wenn wir nämlich über 15 werden, muß der Wirt umdisponieren. Freu mich schon..dauert nur noch so lange


----------



## Onzilla (19. November 2005)

Und quasi auf die letzte Minute hab ich mich auch angemeldet. Alleine fahren ist doof.

Bitte schreib doch noch einer bis morgen früh, ob besser ein MTB angesagt ist oder obs auch mit dem RR geht!

Einen Crosser kann ich heute Nacht nicht mehr kaufen.

Bis dann, in der Kälte.

Onzilla


----------



## loti (20. November 2005)

Hallo onzilla,
ein rennrad wäre auf einigen Streckenabschnitten nicht so gut.
ich fahre mit Rädern mit schmalen Reifen schon heftige Strecken, aber es macht hierbei auf 10-15 km keinen Spass.
Aber mit Reifen ab 28 mm ist die Strecke kein Problem. 
Von daher eine optmale GA1-Strecke.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2005)

Gäähhhnnn, gerade heimgekommen. Bis ich im Bett lieg dauerts auch noch ein Weilchen. Hoffentlich höre ich den Wecker ... bis später ...

Erdi01


----------



## Onzilla (20. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo onzilla,
> .Aber mit Reifen ab 28 mm ist die Strecke kein Problem.
> 
> loti




Danke für die Auskunft.

Dann trumpfe ich mal auf mit 60 mm !!


Fat Albert grüsst und sagt: Bis nachher.

Onzilla


----------



## puls190 (20. November 2005)

Was ist los --
wo bleiben die Tourberichte es wird doch schon dunkel, da seid ihr doch bestimmt alle in eurer warmen Höhle


Meine Sa un Sonntagtour ist schnell erzählt   

Sa zum Nachtdienst So Früh nach Hause und So wieder zum Nachtdienst


----------



## RedRum05 (20. November 2005)

Ich hab mich heute als Single-Eisbär raus gewagt und es war geil   

Bin um ca. 9:45 los gefahren und erst mal Richtung Langener - Waldsee. Dann den Trail gefahren (@Killer: der war heute verdammt rutschig!) und dann weiter Richtung Egelsbach/Flughafen und einmal rum und weiter über Erzhausen richtung Messel/BHF. Dann gings an den Bahnschienen Richtung Dieburg und weiter nach Babenhausen. Einmal durch die Altstadt und beim Kreisel wo Siemens/VDO sitzt Richtung Nieder-Roden abgebogen und an der Straße bis zum Rodgaurundweg und den dann Richtung Eppertshausen weiter gefahren. Durch Eppertshausen durch Richtung Thomashütte. Auf dem Weg noch einen Trail am Militärzaun mitgenommen und dann gings auch schon heim, da ich ja ca. 3-4KM von der Thomashütte entfernt wohne. Das waren dann 4STD und knapp über 90KM. Ich war so warm angezogen, dass ich während der Fahrt dachte es wären 20°C. Somit weiß ich, dass die Temperaturen ruhig noch fallen können, aber ich trotzdem weiter fahre 

So! .. und jetzt seid ihr drann. Es waren ja welche im Taunus und ne Gruppe aufm Vulkanradweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist los --
> wo bleiben die Tourberichte es wird doch schon dunkel, da seid ihr doch bestimmt alle in eurer warmen Höhle


wieder unser "Nichtabwartenkönnen"Eisbär  

Also gut, heut gabs ein Gipfeltreffen der Eisbären. Je einer pro Team, nachdem wir erstmal überlegten ob wir uns nun anfallen sollen haben wir uns dann doch bestens vertragen und erstmal nach AWBler Ausschau gehalten - wieder mal keiner in unsere Nähe getraut  

Loti hatt uns zielsicher zum Hofgut Langenau geführt. Dort haben wir uns gewärmt und gestärkt und dann auf anderem Weg wieder zurück. War ne schöne Tour und jeder Eisbär hatt ordentlich WIPOKAS eingefahren. 

Ich selber bin noch ein Stück mit Richtung Hanau und hab dann meine Runde gedreht bis es dunkel war. Ich bin mit dem HardTeil gefahren, jetzt weis ich mein Fully wieder zu schätzen  

Und morgen heist es wieder entspannen im Atlantis ...

Erdi01

*EDIT: Wir waren die Gruppe die ursprünglich auf den Vulkanradweg wollte und uns doch anders entschieden hatten*


----------



## puls190 (20. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder unser "Nichtabwartenkönnen"Eisbär




Sitz du mal 14Stunden vor dem Pc und warte das irgendwo jemand nach Hilfe schreit , da brauchste halt mal was zu lesen


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2005)

*H I I I I L F E !!!*

nee, nee, lieber nicht


----------



## puls190 (20. November 2005)

Keine Angst nach Dietzenbach komm ich eh nicht


----------



## puls190 (20. November 2005)

ja ja ich weis der schon wieder aber mir ist langweilig   

Morgen habe ich vor, den Night Ride Binselberg von Schaafheim aus nochmal zu fahren. Bin mal gespannt ob ich all die schönen Wege nochmal finde.
Werde ca 10 oder 11 Uhr starten, also wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat melden, aber ich fahre sehr sehr langsam da ich etwas kränkel und ein paar Anstiege dem dicken Pulsbauch im Weg sind.



@google =
20.11.2005 Biken  360 min (6 h) 24 20.11.2005, 18:29 

Na tut der Poppes weh


----------



## RedRum05 (20. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja ich weis der schon wieder aber mir ist langweilig
> 
> Morgen habe ich vor, den Night Ride Binselberg von Schaafheim aus nochmal zu fahren. Bin mal gespannt ob ich all die schönen Wege nochmal finde.
> Werde ca 10 oder 11 Uhr starten, also wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat melden, aber ich fahre sehr sehr langsam da ich etwas kränkel und ein paar Anstiege dem dicken Pulsbauch im Weg sind.



Ey langsam fahren ist klasse! Bringt mehr Punkte   

Wie ich von Killer gehört habe, scheint die Taunus runde auch suber gewesen zusein und Lupo will das OVL hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @google =
> 20.11.2005 Biken  360 min (6 h) 24 20.11.2005, 18:29 Na tut der Arsch weh


Nö, gar net  Hatte ja 2 Tage Pause in der sich mein Hintern gut erholt hat.

Nach leichten Startschwierigkeiten heutemorgen muß ich sagen, dass ich mich das erste mal seit langem noch richtig fit fühle und ich jetzt wieder ne gute Grundlage zum aufbauen habe  Jetzt können so langsam in den Ultratouren auch Hm eingebaut werden (bei so langen Trips natürlich net sooo viele  ) und unter der Woche werd ich phasenweise auch mal wieder meinen Puls schön hochpushen  Ach, schön wenns voran geht  

Kann nur gut für Malle sein  

*GuckaufsTeamranking* Wie nicht anders erwartet, arbeitet sich Team 1 langsam nach oben.....

@[email protected] Grazie per oggi


----------



## KillerN (20. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> *GuckaufsTeamranking* Wie nicht anders erwartet, arbeitet sich Team 1 langsam nach oben.....



Das ist doch nichts anderes als ein letztes aufbäumen, vorm großen absturz    

Nach unserer Taunus Tour bin ich echt geschafft und geh jetzt mal Pennen, soviel frische Luft tut halt net gut


----------



## BlackTrek (20. November 2005)

So liebe Freunde des nachlassenden Schmerzes!

Ich habe eben ohne grössere Hustenattacken meine ersten Winterpokalpunkte eingefahren. Zwar nur auf der Rolle, aber jetzt kann es wieder los gehen   .

Ich muss ja jetzt etwa 900 bis 1000 Plätze gutmachen...   



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> *GuckaufsTeamranking* Wie nicht anders erwartet, arbeitet sich Team 1 langsam nach oben.....


  
... und Team 2 wird auch einen steilen Aufwärtstrend bekommen.


----------



## puls190 (20. November 2005)

@goggle

Wer hat Dir erlaubt mein Zitat zu ändern

Poppes bleibt Poppes !!!


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> So liebe Freunde des nachlassenden Schmerzes!
> 
> Ich habe eben ohne grössere Hustenattacken meine ersten Winterpokalpunkte eingefahren. Zwar nur auf der Rolle, aber jetzt kann es wieder los gehen   .
> 
> ...


hee hee, unser Eisbärenweibchen greift ein. Das müßt für die Team 2 Buben doch auch gleich nochmal ein Anreiz sein. Ich denk wir sollten den Dienstag noch zusätzlich zum Nightrideday erklären. Wie wär's ...   

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (21. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk wir sollten den Dienstag noch zusätzlich zum Nightrideday erklären. Wie wär's ...


mmmh, nett gemeint, aber da hab ich schon was vor. Vielleicht Donnerstag?
Und gaaaanz langsam bitte...


----------



## Google (21. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh, nett gemeint, aber da hab ich schon was vor. Vielleicht Donnerstag?
> Und gaaaanz langsam bitte...


@[email protected] Die Woche wollte Lupo ne "Bierhannestour" anbieten wo die meisten schon (ich auch) Interesse angemeldet haben. Wird sicher der Mittwoch oder Donnerstag  @[email protected]  Kannst Dich ja erst mal da mit anschliessen  

Ab Dienstagnachmittag wirds kalt aber trocken. Also optimales Eisbärenwetter 

@[email protected] Komisch ...... Keine Ahnung


----------



## Google (21. November 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch nichts anderes als ein letztes aufbäumen, vorm großen absturz


Von wegen men Jung  Auch unser fünfter Eisbär kommt langsam in Wallung  Ich spürs genau   Schon Platz 2 in der Eisbärenwertung, obwohl da noch Einträge von Ippie und Eddie fehlen dürften


----------



## Ippie (21. November 2005)

Guten morgen,

gestern habe ich auch mal für ein paar Punkte beigetragen. Insgesamt war ich 3:30 unterwegs und ich muß sagen, mein Hintern hat ganz schön gezickt. Natürlich fing es kurz nach dem Start 12:10 Uhr an zu regnen! Aber ich habe das eklig kalte, nasse Wetter einfach ignoriert und habe meine 80 km fertig gefahren. Meine Fußheizung hat beste Dienste geleistet und meine doppelte (lauf- und Rad-Handschuhe) übereinander waren eine optimale Kombination. 

Am Freitag bin ich ja schon mit Lupo unterwegs gewesen und hätte am Donnerstag zur beliebten Bierhannestour auch Interesse.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2005)

huhu zusammen  
diese woche könnte ich die bierhannes tour für donnerstag anbieten. wie immer gibts verschiedene treffpunkte zwischen offenbach und dem vilbeler wald. wer mit will postet doch mal ab wann er zeit hat, dann stell ich den termin ins lmb.

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (21. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> huhu zusammen
> diese woche könnte ich die bierhannes tour für donnerstag anbieten. wie immer gibts verschiedene treffpunkte zwischen offenbach und dem vilbeler wald. wer mit will postet doch mal ab wann er zeit hat, dann stell ich den termin ins lmb.
> 
> wolfgang



Hallo Wolfgang,

ich haette Interesse. Wieviel km sind es denn ab-bis Offenbach?

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## yakko (21. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> huhu zusammen
> diese woche könnte ich die bierhannes tour für donnerstag anbieten. wie immer gibts verschiedene treffpunkte zwischen offenbach und dem vilbeler wald. wer mit will postet doch mal ab wann er zeit hat, dann stell ich den termin ins lmb.
> 
> wolfgang



So, die bucklige Verwandschaft bin ich wieder los, dafür bin ich von Mittwoch bis Freitag auf Seminar, also wird es wieder nichts mit einem Nightride...

Hoffentlich passt was am WE, obwohl, am Samstag helfe ich erst mal bei einem Umzug...


yakko


----------



## Google (21. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> huhu zusammen
> diese woche könnte ich die bierhannes tour für donnerstag anbieten. wie immer gibts verschiedene treffpunkte zwischen offenbach und dem vilbeler wald. wer mit will postet doch mal ab wann er zeit hat, dann stell ich den termin ins lmb.
> 
> wolfgang


Hab früher Zeit als Du  Ich wart auf den LMB-Eintrag und meld mich dann an


----------



## Ippie (21. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ich bin für 18:30 Uhr oder später am Bierhannes.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## puls190 (21. November 2005)

Bin heute die Nigth Ride Strecke vom Donnerstag im hellen abgefahren und habe alle Trails gefunden   


Was ist den die Bierhannestour   wo geht die lang bitte um ein paar Infos !!


----------



## Der Spanier (21. November 2005)

Humm...am Donnerstag werde ich mit den ganzen Bären bei Bad Vilbel unterwegs sein    Soll ich vielleicht ein Gewehr mitnehmen?      
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> huhu zusammen
> diese woche könnte ich die bierhannes tour für donnerstag anbieten. wie immer gibts verschiedene treffpunkte zwischen offenbach und dem vilbeler wald. wer mit will postet doch mal ab wann er zeit hat, dann stell ich den termin ins lmb.
> 
> wolfgang


wer bietet mehr? - Ich - kann erst um 19:30 am Bierhannes sein  Mach was draus  oder ich muß ein alternativen Nightride anbieten  oder müßt wissen wann Ihr wo seid um Euch einzufangen  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (22. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wer bietet mehr? - Ich - kann erst um 19:30 am Bierhannes sein  Mach was draus  oder ich muß ein alternativen Nightride anbieten  oder müßt wissen wann Ihr wo seid um Euch einzufangen
> 
> Erdi01


Nimm es mir nicht übel. Aber mir persönlich ist das deutlich zu spät. Ich muß 3 Stunden früher raus als Du.
Das schaff ich nur ausnahmsweise, genauer gesagt lass ich mich zu so ner Uhrzeit nur einmal im Monat hinreissen.

18:30 Uhr ist für mich ok. Aber das muß die Mehrheit, bzw. Lupo entscheiden. Die Idee mit dem Aufsammeln vom Erdi find ich am besten wenns möglich ist.


----------



## RedRum05 (22. November 2005)

Wie lang soll die Tour gehen - KM? Zeit? 
Da ich ja auch noch nen weiteren Weg von hier aus hätte..   

@Erdi: Was für ne Tour würdest du denn dann anbieten? Evtl. könnten wir uns ja als konkurierende Eisbären treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (22. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang soll die Tour gehen - KM? Zeit?
> Da ich ja auch noch nen weiteren Weg von hier aus hätte..   ...


die tour wird ca. 2 - 2,5 std dauern aber die anfahrt aus urberach find ich auch etwas zu weit in diesem fall, ausser du shuttlest ein stück mit der s-bahn...


----------



## RedRum05 (22. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> die tour wird ca. 2 - 2,5 std dauern aber die anfahrt aus urberach find ich auch etwas zu weit in diesem fall, ausser du shuttlest ein stück mit der s-bahn...



Muss noch mal schaun.. Da ich ja endlich mal anfangen will mein Bike aufzubauen, brauch ich en weng Zeit


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi: Was für ne Tour würdest du denn dann anbieten? Evtl. könnten wir uns ja als konkurierende Eisbären treffen


Hab ich mir noch kein Kopp gemacht, ich wart erstmal was und wies Lupo macht ...

Was baust Du Dir eigentlich für ein "Schätzchen" auf  

Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (22. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich mir noch kein Kopp gemacht, ich wart erstmal was und wies Lupo macht ...
> 
> Was baust Du Dir eigentlich für ein "Schätzchen" auf
> 
> Erdi01



Kommt Zeit, kommt Schätchen 

-> Wenn du Schätchen sehen willst, dann klick! 
So in etwa wirds dann wohl aussehen.   
Wollte eigentlich bis zum WE fertig sein. Mal schaun, ob das noch was wird... kann hoffentlich morgen anfangen.

Morgen werd ich auch mal den Weg zur Arbeit mitem Bike bestreiten und noch ne zusätzliche Runde durchn Wald drehn. Mal schaun wie das so ist um 6:30 morgends - also bestimmt kalt *g* Evtl. kommt dann nochn Nightride morgen Abend dazu.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt Zeit, kommt Schätchen
> 
> -> Wenn du Schätchen sehen willst, dann klick!
> So in etwa wirds dann wohl aussehen.
> .


sieht aus wie ein F.A.T. Rahmen  

Erdi01


----------



## Dill (22. November 2005)

Fahrt ihr auch Winterpokal mit ich komm ab und an aus Richtung Nord nach Hanau rein .fahre aber ab und zu auch mal die hohe Strasse und dann am Main oder über W / M Buchen.nach Hanau. ach ja ich wohne  in Nidderau.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf Tour.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (22. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aus wie ein F.A.T. Rahmen
> 
> Erdi01



Mir doch egal   
Er käuft die Rahmen halt ein und pappt dann seinen Namen drauf bzw. bleibts bei mir der blanke Rahmen


----------



## Lupo (23. November 2005)

Dill schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr auch Winterpokal mit ...
> Grüße
> Alex


grüss dich alex   les doch mal die letzten paar beiträge, dann siehste dasses hier um nix anderes mehr geht als den winterpokal. 



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ich haette Interesse. Wieviel km sind es denn ab-bis Offenbach?


kann man nicht so genau sagen, ab 30km jedenfalls, kommt drauf an wie lange wir lust haben 


			
				erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wart erstmal was und wies Lupo macht ...


ich glaub das wird schwierig mit nem treffpunkt  die genaue strecke fällt mir eigentlich erst unterwegs ein und wir wären ja auch schon über ne stunde unterwegs bis du dazukommst und ob sich das dann noch für dich lohnt  



			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den die Bierhannestour  wo geht die lang bitte um ein paar Infos !!


LMB - eintrag ist gemacht, guggst du hier:   -hannestour


----------



## Ippie (23. November 2005)

@[email protected] ich hab' mich mal eingetragen.

@[email protected] Süßer Hot-Dog auf dem Benutzer-Foto.  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## KillerN (23. November 2005)

Jaja, das gute deutsche Schulsystem, dank dieses einzigartigen scheiss ladens, hatte ich heute alle Zeit der Welt ne gute schnelle Grundlagentour zu fahren. Grund: Ich ging zur Schule, sah auf den Vertretungsplan, alles viel aus und ich machte mich gerade wieder auf den Heimweg   

@Lupo mal gucken ob ich das morgen hinbekomm, ich meld mich kurzfristig an   

Grüße - Jens


----------



## Andreas (23. November 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, das gute deutsche Schulsystem, dank dieses einzigartigen scheiss ladens, hatte ich heute alle Zeit der Welt ne gute schnelle Grundlagentour zu fahren. Grund: Ich ging zur Schule, sah auf den Vertretungsplan, alles viel aus und ich machte mich gerade wieder auf den Heimweg
> 
> @Lupo mal gucken ob ich das morgen hinbekomm, ich meld mich kurzfristig an
> 
> Grüße - Jens



Jens, Jens,

wie soll das nur mit unserem Team werden. Schoen das Du Punkte eingefahren hast,
aber Du bist eindeutig zu schnell unterwegs. Knapp 60 km in 2:15 h   
Da haettest Du Dir viel mehr Zeit lassen koennen. Was haette das Punkte gebracht.


----------



## Ippie (23. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Jens, Jens,
> 
> wie soll das nur mit unserem Team werden. Schoen das Du Punkte eingefahren hast,
> aber Du bist eindeutig zu schnell unterwegs. Knapp 60 km in 2:15 h
> Da haettest Du Dir viel mehr Zeit lassen koennen. Was haette das Punkte gebracht.



Jens, Jens,

das nächste mal bitte in 1,59:59! Damit Du wenigstens den 30er Schnitt überschreitest.

Volker


----------



## BlackTrek (23. November 2005)

Hm 18:30 für den Nightride ist mir viiiel zu früh.   Wie schade.

@Erdi: Wie wär´s mit einem LateNightRide um 19:30 oder gerne auch 20:00? Du kennst doch bestimmt auch ne gute Runde irgendwo zwischen Dietzenbach und Hanau, z.B. ab Rodgau.


----------



## KillerN (23. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Jens, Jens,
> 
> wie soll das nur mit unserem Team werden. Schoen das Du Punkte eingefahren hast,
> aber Du bist eindeutig zu schnell unterwegs. Knapp 60 km in 2:15 h
> Da haettest Du Dir viel mehr Zeit lassen koennen. Was haette das Punkte gebracht.



Ok ok, da nächste mal mach ich langsamer, am besten ich nehme den Google dann mit      



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Jens, Jens,
> 
> das nächste mal bitte in 1,59:59! Damit Du wenigstens den 30er Schnitt überschreitest.
> 
> Volker



Hmm, das wäre bei dem vielen (kalten) Wind echt schwer geworden, besser gesagt nicht schaffbar, für mich.   

Grüße - Jens


----------



## Google (23. November 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ok, da nächste mal mach ich langsamer, am besten ich nehme den Google dann mit


Mensch Jens !!! Willst Du so jung sterben  

 KILLERGOOGLE


----------



## KillerN (23. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Jens !!! Willst Du so jung sterben
> 
> KILLERGOOGLE




    ich bin hier der Killer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi: Wie wär´s mit einem LateNightRide um 19:30 oder gerne auch 20:00? Du kennst doch bestimmt auch ne gute Runde irgendwo zwischen Dietzenbach und Hanau, z.B. ab Rodgau.


Ja gern  

Ich könnt ab 19 Uhr in Dtz starten. Wir könnten uns z.B. 19:45 am Tannenhof bei Obertshausen treffen, wenn Dir der Tannenhof ein Begriff ist.

Der liegt direkt an der B448 und am Rodgau Rundweg den wir dann weiter fahren könnten oder auch Richtung Main und dort ein wenig entlang wie Du willst ... 

Erdi01


----------



## BlackTrek (23. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt ab 19 Uhr in Dtz starten. Wir könnten uns z.B. 19:45 am Tannenhof bei Obertshausen treffen, wenn Dir der Tannenhof ein Begriff ist.


  

Dann lass uns doch einfach Punkt Acht sagen, ok? Auf die Viertelstunde kommts ja dann auch nicht mehr an (würde mir aber sehr helfen).


----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lass uns doch einfach Punkt Acht sagen, ok? Auf die Viertelstunde kommts ja dann auch nicht mehr an (würde mir aber sehr helfen).


OK um 20:00 am Tannenhof. Bis denn ...

Erdi01


----------



## Google (24. November 2005)

Sooo...

nachdem die Nightrides für die Woche stehen, wollt ich mal fragen wie es mit dem Wochenende aussieht ? Heute und morgen solls vereinzelt Niederschlag geben, am Wochenende ist's wieder recht kalt und trocken.

Ich persönlich würd gerne etwas mit Höhenmetern fahren. Entweder Vulkanradweg oder ne circa 3 stündige Tour im Spessart, Taunus oder Odenwald wären mir genauso genehm......Bei dem Wetter sollte man das eigentlich noch ausnutzen.

Also, was wollt Ihr am WE machen ? Und vor allem an welchem Tag ? Bei mir ist der Sonntag wieder ganz gut.

@[email protected] Kannst Du unter der Woche immer erst so spät aufs Bike ? Oder ist das diesmal eher ne Ausnahme ?


----------



## RedRum05 (24. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würd gerne etwas mit Höhenmetern fahren. Entweder Vulkanradweg oder ne circa 3 stündige Tour im Spessart, Taunus oder Odenwald wären mir genauso genehm......Bei dem Wetter sollte man das eigentlich noch ausnutzen.
> 
> Also, was wollt Ihr am WE machen ? Und vor allem an welchem Tag ? Bei mir ist der Sonntag wieder ganz gut.



Also ich wollte am WE auf jeden Fall wieder ne längere Tour machen, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht in welche Richtung. Bei mir wäre ja de Odenwald so zusagen direkt um die "Ecke" 

P.S.: Zur Arbeit fahren bringt schöne WP Punkte - und macht wach


----------



## BlackTrek (24. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> OK um 20:00 am Tannenhof. Bis denn ...


Ok, bis dann!



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Kannst Du unter der Woche immer erst so spät aufs Bike ? Oder ist das diesmal eher ne Ausnahme ?


Ich kann in Ausnahmefällen auch mal früher, aber heut´ nich´.
BTW Ich find´s jetzt nicht so unnormal, bis 18:00 zu Arbeiten   . Und dann muss man ja auch erst noch heimfahren (40km), sich umziehen, mit dem Rad zu Treffpunkt fahren... Mir ist eher schleierhaft, dass es so viele Leute schaffen, schon um sechs an irgendwelchen Nightrides teilzunehmen. Um die Uhrzeit ist das ja noch gar nicht richtig "night", sondern eher "after tea time" oder so.


----------



## Andreas (24. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist eher schleierhaft, dass es so viele Leute schaffen, schon um sechs an irgendwelchen Nightrides teilzunehmen. Um die Uhrzeit ist das ja noch gar nicht richtig "night", sondern eher "after tea time" oder so.



Ei ist es denn überhaupt schon dunkel um 18 h    

Wenn aber zu spät los geht und es wird nach 23 h bis man nach Hause kommt ist auch nichts. 


@Nightrider: Ich muss heute leider absagen, da ich mich irgendwie einen Zug geholt habe und meinen Kopf nur mit Schmerzen bewegen kann.  Ich hoffe bis zum WE ist aller wieder ok. Planen kann ich jedenfalls momentan nichts.


----------



## Google (24. November 2005)

Uuups sehe gerade 18:30 beim Bierhannes. Jetzt fahren ich und Ippie schon so früh los, dass wir schon 18:15 da sein dü[email protected]@ Falls Du nicht auch schon früher da bist, ziehen wir halt ein paar Runden auf dem Parkplatz.

Bis gleich


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo...
> 
> nachdem die Nightrides für die Woche stehen, wollt ich mal fragen wie es mit dem Wochenende aussieht ? Heute und morgen solls vereinzelt Niederschlag geben, am Wochenende ist's wieder recht kalt und trocken.


ich kann nur am Sonntag und habe mal Zwingenberg ins Auge gefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (24. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur am Sonntag und habe mal Zwingenberg ins Auge gefasst



Zwingenberg   

Mit dem Renner über die B3 oder
mit dem Mountain Bike über die Burg Frankenstein, Ruine Tannenberg und
Alsbacher Schloß nach Zwingenberg?


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Zwingenberg
> 
> Mit dem Renner über die B3 oder
> mit dem Mountain Bike über die Burg Frankenstein, Ruine Tannenberg und
> Alsbacher Schloß nach Zwingenberg?


Der Renner ist im Winterschlaf. Und nein auch nicht über die Höhen, sondern im goßen Bogen um DA und durchs Messler Hügelland zurück. Mehr KM als HM. Ich bin aber für alles offen.   

@[email protected] Das war wohl nix. Ich stand vor der Tannenmühle. Ich dachte das Ding heist Tannenhof, gibt's den auch  Jetzt ist mein Eibärenweibchen sicher sauer  

Aber der Snowride war geil. Mich hatts erst nach Hause getrieben als der Akku leer war


----------



## BlackTrek (25. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Das war wohl nix. Ich stand vor der Tannenmühle. Ich dachte das Ding heist Tannenhof, gibt's den auch  Jetzt ist mein Eibärenweibchen sicher sauer
> 
> Aber der Snowride war geil. Mich hatts erst nach Hause getrieben als der Akku leer war



Nee, nee.  Meine Schuld, ich war etwas spät dran und da warste wohl schon wieder weg.  
Zwei Wochen krank sein und gar nix tun zieht doch die Kondition ganz schön in den Keller  .


----------



## Andreas (25. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, nee.  Meine Schuld, ich war etwas spät dran und da warste wohl schon wieder weg.
> Zwei Wochen krank sein und gar nix tun zieht doch die Kondition ganz schön in den Keller  .



Für was haben die Schwaben denn die Handy's erfunden


----------



## RedRum05 (25. November 2005)

SCHNEE   

Als ich gestern Nachmittag von der Arbeit heimgefahren bin, war schon im Wald und auf Autos ein leichter weißer Schleier zu entdecken... 
Heute Morgen wollt ich dann allerdings nicht mitem Fahrrad fahren, da in Offenthal der Schnee sich immer durch Wind aufm Weg häuft und ich aufm Weg zur Arbeit über 2 Wiesen muss. Wollte ja pünktlich um 7 Uhr da sein.

Heute Mittag (11Uhr) wird erst mal nen Snowride gemacht... Schön durch die weise Pappe quälen


----------



## Google (25. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Für was haben die Schwaben denn die Handy's erfunden


Das frag ich mich auch öfters  

Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht von unserer Eisbärentour  

@[email protected] Zwingenberg  Werd mal genauer. Wieviel KM und HM ? Bei der Wetterlage fahrbar ?

Vielleicht müssen wir was Kurzfristiges machen, abwarten wie sich das mit dem Schnee (auch in den Höhenlagen) entwickelt. Jedenfalls ist es am Sonntag trocken und es ist wohl der beste Tag. Ich mach auf alle Fälle was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (25. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Für was haben die Schwaben denn die Handy's erfunden


Damit man Handy-Nummern falsch abschreiben kann...


----------



## Ippie (25. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] guter Bericht, genau so war es. Bestes Eisbärenwetter, wo der Rest am warmen Ofen sitzt.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (25. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der Snowride war geil.


ohje ohje,
heute morgen um 5 Uhr war es nicht so prikelnd !
mit Rennrad und dünnen reifchen auf dem gefrorenem was die 
Autos hinterlassen haben.... das war übelst   
die Reifen sind jeder kleinen Spur gefolgt, sei es auch nur 
die Fahrbahnmakierung gewesen...
wenn dann auch noch der Akku leer wird und man völlig dunkel durch 
den Schnee muss, wo man mittlerweile von fast jedem Auto ANgehupt wird...
habe über 1 Stunde für den Weg von nornmalerweise 30min gebraucht !
ich dencke mal, das ich das MTB scharf mache  

die erste Woche meiner Nachtschicht ist vorbei... 
man man das ist ätzend... 
man macht  nur 2 Sachen, arbeiten oder schlafen, 
zu was anderem hat man keine Zeit.... (fast keine Zeit   )


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> mit Rennrad und dünnen reifchen auf dem gefrorenem was die
> Autos hinterlassen haben.... das war übelst
> die Reifen sind jeder kleinen Spur gefolgt, sei es auch nur
> die Fahrbahnmakierung gewesen...


Du bist doch so begeistert von Deinen 28mm Renner-Reifen  

Mim Auto heut morgens wars auch nicht viel besser. Für 10 KM über eine Stunde gebraucht. Da wäre ich mim MTB schneller gewesen.

Und jetzt heimwärts wieder nur geschlichen. Wo ist der Winterdienst im Kreis Offenbach.   So klatte Straßen wie eben hab ich noch nie erlebt. Da waren 20 schon zuviel. Auf 3 KM 5 Autos im Graben, meiner aber nicht  

Erdi01


----------



## loti (25. November 2005)

Hallo,
der Winter ist gekommen und der Schnitt sinkt dramatisch. Heute bin ich 38 km Rad gefahren in 2 Stunden 46 Minuten. Gut für den Winterpokal- aber gar nicht gut für meinen Terminplan. 
Jetzt kommen die Spikes ans Rad und dann kann's richtig los gehen!
Wer fährt am Samstag durch's Gelände?
Ich wäre dabei!
Rutschige Grüße
loti


----------



## Sakir (25. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist doch so begeistert von Deinen 28mm Renner-Reifen


bin ich auch immernoch, *Pannenstatistik 0,0%*.....
bei solch einem Wetter hätten nur die Spikes vom loti geholfen


----------



## RedRum05 (25. November 2005)

Nur so zur Info.. mein Bike wird morgen fertig   
Die 210er Scheiben vorne sehen brutal aus! Das ganze Bike sieht brutal aus   

Werd es dann morgen Mittag gleich mal bei na ausgedehnten Tour auf Herz und Nieren testen und die Scheibenbremsen "einfahren" und mental drauf einstellen, dass die jetzt erst mal die nächsten Tage keine höheren Temperaturen bekommen.. 

Werd dann am WE nen paar Fotos machen und natürlich gleich posten. Evtl. stellt ja noch einer ne Tour rein, wo ich nicht wiedersprechen kann


----------



## Google (25. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt am Samstag durch's Gelände?
> Ich wäre dabei! Rutschige Grüßeloti



*Sonntag *klatschklatschklatsch*Sonntag*klatschklatschklatsch*​


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Zwingenberg  Werd mal genauer. Wieviel KM und HM ? Bei der Wetterlage fahrbar ?


Von Dtz durch den Kreis Offenbach in einer Schleife durchs Hess. Ried nach Zwingenberg. Zurück durch den Kreis DA/Dieburg. Ca. 120 KM ab/bis Dtz und 300 HM. 

Nur Spikes hab ich keine und wie es eben ausgesehen hatt mit Schlittschuhen sicherer unterwegs  Ich weis nett, vllt fahr ich lieber so "spektakuläre Sachen" wie Mainradweg 

Samstag hab ich Weihnachtsfeier  

@[email protected] 375 HM waren das bei unserem Binselberg-Nightride letzte Woche. Hatteste glaub mal nach gefragt. Ist mir gerade eingefallen.


----------



## BlackTrek (25. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Dtz durch den Kreis Offenbach in einer Schleife durchs Hess. Ried nach Zwingenberg. Zurück durch den Kreis DA/Dieburg. Ca. 120 KM ab/bis Dtz und 300 HM.
> 
> Nur Spikes hab ich keine ...[snip]



Mit Spikes 120km!  :kotz: 
Das würdest Du sowieso nicht wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (25. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] 375 HM waren das bei unserem Binselberg-Nightride letzte Woche. Hatteste glaub mal nach gefragt. Ist mir gerade eingefallen.



Ja, danke. 
Dann hatte mein Höhenmesser wieder mal einen Aussetzer


----------



## Google (25. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Spikes 120km!  :kotz:
> Das würdest Du sowieso nicht wollen.


Guude auch. Endlich hab ich meine Flatrate  Superschnell   

Lasst uns am Sonntag einfach was Gemeinsames machen  Wir entscheiden spontan. Ob Zwingenberg, Mainradweg oder Vulkanradweg etc. ist mir völlig egal  Hauptsache wir biken..und ..einzige Voraussetzung: Nix unter 3:30 Stunden. @[email protected] Falls Du mitkannst und willst, hab keine Bedenken. Falls Du wirklich nach Deiner langen Zwangspause kürzer treten mußt, schalten wir einfach entsprechend die Gänge runter.

Ich würd sagen, wir machen das morgen klar was wir fahren. Falls ich morgen mit der Familie unterwegs bin macht einfach was aus. Ich melde mich dann an  Wenns Odenwald wird hol ich BlackTreck auch gerne mal ab. Wenn es Dir nix ausmacht das unsere Bikes im Corsa, nur durch eine Decke getrennt transportiert werden.

Und.....wenn ihr Säcke(innen) Euch am Sonntag nicht aufraffen könnt, mach ich ne Tour rund um die Barbarossaquelle/Hahnenkamm


----------



## Andreas (25. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du wirklich nach Deiner langen Zwangspause kürzer treten mußt, schalten wir einfach entsprechend die Gänge runter.



Willst Du so Deine Superkompensation erreichen


----------



## Google (25. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Willst Du so Deine Superkompensation erreichen


Mensch Andreas, mehr WP-Punkte will ich so erreichen...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guude auch. Endlich hab ich meine *Flatrate*  Superschnell


Ohje, googledauergesüls im Fred


----------



## puls190 (26. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] 375 HM waren das bei unserem Binselberg-Nightride letzte Woche. Hatteste glaub mal nach gefragt. Ist mir gerade eingefallen.




O Nein nur   

So wie ich keuschen musste dachte ich es waren mehr ! !

Ach kotz :kotz: Wenn ich nicht bald mein Gewicht runter bekomme verlier ich noch den Spass am biken das nervt mich soooooo   


euer im hungriger Puls



Ps: bei meiner letzen Rennradtour hatte ich einen 24 schnitt ohne Hm,  mit mir gehts bergab ich werd immer lascher


----------



## Miss Marple (26. November 2005)

Hallo Michael  

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag         und das du bald wieder ganz fit bist   

Gruß Martina


----------



## Lupo (26. November 2005)

huhu mein gudsta,
auch von mir alles gude zum burzdach und dass deine ganzen wünsche in erfüllung gehn   , dass du nächstes jahr auch schön bruch und rissfrei bleibst und du endlich mal wieder was gescheites mitfahrn kannst.   du glaubst ja net was wir in der zwischenzeit für neue trails entdeckt haben


----------



## Google (26. November 2005)

​
*Wir singen ihm ein Trulalla trulalla trulalla, Wir singen ihm ein trulalla...

Truuuulaaaallaaaaaa*​
Ich wünsch Dir Gesundheit und Glück und vor allem Spass beim Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (26. November 2005)

Hallo Michael,
auch von mir

*herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute!!!*


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ​
> *Wir singen ihm ein Trulalla trulalla trulalla, Wir singen ihm ein trulalla...
> 
> Truuuulaaaallaaaaaa*​
> Ich wünsch Dir Gesundheit und Glück und vor allem Spass beim Biken


Da sing ich mit ... lieber nicht  

 Alles Guuuude auch von mir


----------



## KillerN (26. November 2005)

*Auch von mir alles Gute !   

Trainier nicht so viel    *


----------



## puls190 (26. November 2005)

Auch noch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag  

vieleicht sieh ich dich ja mal wieder ganz in Gelb


----------



## puls190 (26. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so zur Info.. mein Bike wird morgen fertig
> Die 210er Scheiben vorne sehen brutal aus! Das ganze Bike sieht brutal aus
> 
> Werd es dann morgen Mittag gleich mal bei na ausgedehnten Tour auf Herz und Nieren testen und die Scheibenbremsen "einfahren" und mental drauf einstellen, dass die jetzt erst mal die nächsten Tage keine höheren Temperaturen bekommen..
> ...



@RED

Habe heute Nachtdienst und will schön neue Bikebilder sehen,  also an die Arbeit und denk erst gar nicht dran nach heutiger Tour dich erstmal faul in die Badewanne zu legen .

Und nicht nur ein oder zwei, viele Bilder will ich sehen.
Los jetzt leg los auf ich warte !!!!


----------



## RedRum05 (26. November 2005)

Hey, da schließ ich mich mal direkt an...


 ALLET JUTE  ZUM GEBURTSTAG 


So und jetzt zur Dir Puls 

Bike steht tatsächlich seid heute bei mir und wurde grade mal 15KM mit nem Shnitt von 16,XX bewegt   
EINFACH NUR GEIL! Bilder sind natürlich schon gemacht und ich werd mich jetzt gleich mal an die Arbeit machen und dann die entsprechenden Links posten. Macht euch auf was gefasst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (26. November 2005)

*FERTIG .. * 


Drauf klicken und staunen...   
>>> CC XCR <<<​


----------



## KillerN (26. November 2005)

Schick schick das Gerät    Black is halt beautiful


----------



## loti (26. November 2005)

Hallo RedRum05,
da hast Du ein schöns Rad. Die Ausstattung liegt auch auf meiner Wellenlänge. Schöne Zusammenstellung!
Neugierige Nachfrage: Wo hast Du Dir den Rahmen besorgt?
Lieben Gruß
loti
PS: Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, habe ich dich um ca. 4 Stunden verpasst. Ich war gegen 16 Uhr in der Gegend und habe meine neuen Spike-Reifen getestet. Die laufen wie auf Schienen übers Eis.


----------



## RedRum05 (26. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo RedRum05,
> da hast Du ein schöns Rad. Die Ausstattung liegt auch auf meiner Wellenlänge. Schöne Zusammenstellung!
> Neugierige Nachfrage: Wo hast Du Dir den Rahmen besorgt?
> Lieben Gruß
> ...



Den Rahmen bzw. das komplette Bike hab ich beim Radsport Kemmer bestellt. Kannst den einzelnen Rahmen bestellen, oder halt auch nen "Bausatz". 
Rad wiegt übrigens mit Pedalen und allem drum und drann 12,5Kg. Was ich krass finde, sind die Louise FR 2006. Ich bin noch sehr auf die Bremswirkung gespannt   

Wo warst du denn um 16 Uhr genau? Ich war um ca. 15:30 dort für die Fotos.


----------



## SteelManni (26. November 2005)

Hallo Michael, auch von mir alles guude zum Geburtstag

   

Bleib sauber, auf das wir uns im nächsten Jahr in Wombach
nochmal gegenseitig pushen, aber diesesmal bitte bis ins Ziel!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (26. November 2005)

@[email protected] Bei dem Bike kann man ja richtig neidisch werden...

@[email protected] Ist ja richtig was los hier  

Ich setz mal zwei Alternativen ins LMB:

1. Alternative: Gemütlich Gelände/Höhenmetertour über die Barbarossaquelle/Wasserlos zum Hahnenkamm, mit evtl. Abstecher zur Rückersbacher runter/Wasserwerke hoch oder auch umgekehrt. Zurück über Michelbach, direkt zum Buchberg mit Cappupause. Danach werden die neuen Nightridewege rund um den Buchberg abgefahren...und zurück. Gefahren wird was eben bei der Witterung geht !
Start !zeiten: 10:15 Uhr bei mir, 10:30 Uhr Shooters in Steinheim, 10:40 Limesbrücke, 11:00 Parkplatz B 8.

2. Alternative Gestrichen  Reine Fahrzeiten  für beide Vorschläge circa 4 Stunden.

Es wird die Tour gefahren zu dem sich der erste Interessent meldet. Wie ich das sonst so kurzfristig machen soll weiß ich auch nicht  Mal gucken ob überhaupt jeman fahren will   

So gegen 22:30/23:00 schau ich nochmal rein und leg fest was gefahren wird. Ich fahr morgen auf alle Fälle was.

Nachtrag: Soo hier noch der LMB-Eintrag


----------



## puls190 (26. November 2005)

@RED

Das nenne ich doch echt Weltklasse Bilder toll gemacht !

Zum Bike echt Stark,  pefekte Ausstattung sieht toll aus  

Glaube aber das du mit dem RR Hinterreifen bei der Witterung nicht glücklich wirst, doch vieleicht machst du andere Erfahrungen als ich damit.
Die vordere Bremsscheibe finde ich zu gross aber das ist Geschmacksache oder wirste noch eine Downhillsau ?

Hast du dich sehr belesen was die Ausstattung betrifft oder hast du doch schon eine längere Bikeerfahrung.
Hast du auch den Aufbau selbst gemacht ? ich muss sagen bin echt begeistert.
Was hast du den an Zeit und Geld investiert ??

So genug gefragt jetzt bist Du wieder dran


----------



## RedRum05 (26. November 2005)

Komme grade aus dem Keller, wo ich noch ein wenig mein Neues gestreichelt hab   

Die vordere Bremsscheibe ist brutal.. ich weiß. Ich hab die auch erst mal Minuten angeschaut, als ich die ausgepackt habe. Ist die Louise FR 2006er Modell. Freut mich aber, dass es euch gefällt und bzgl. der Reifen kann ich noch nichts sagen. Morgen wird ne längere Tour gemacht. Will aber erst mal alleine fahren, da ich noch ein paar Vollbremsungen machen muss und erst mal schaun will, dass alles läuft. Eigentlich hab ich nicht vor ne Downhillsau zu werden, aber das Gefühl genügend Reserven zu haben ist doch toll - nach dem ich mit meinem V-Brake immer bedenken hatte 

Ich hab schon längere Erfahrung und da die ganze Familie was mit Bikes zu tun hat bekommt man von jeder Seite was mit. Mit dem Aufbau hab ich übrigens gestern um 15:30 begonnen, bis 19 Uhr und heute hat mein Händler erst 2 Stunden alleine geschraubt und dann von 11:20-14:30. Wir haben es zusammen aufgebaut, da es zu zweit bei vielen Angelegenheit einfach schneller und einfacher geht und ausserdem hat er das bessere Werkzeug..   
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es wirklich heute fertig wird. Also der Zeitaufwand war gar nicht so wild. .. komischerweise   
Geld.. will man darüber wirklich reden. Lieber nicht - es war genug !


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> *FERTIG .. *
> 
> 
> Drauf klicken und staunen...
> >>> CC XCR <<<​


fast so schön wie mein Prophet   

Nee, nee nur schwarz/silber is wirklich gelungen. Die silbernen Schaltzüge sind scharf, vorallem sehr sinnig sie durchgehend zu verlegen  Wenn Du sie auch noch mit Teflonspray ausgesprüht hast ist es perfekt und hast für Jahre Ruhe. Die Loise FR find ich überdimmensioniert. Wie ich Deine Fully sehe ist es nicht für FR oder DH ausgelegt, dafür zuwenig Federweg. Beim Gewicht geht noch einiges  Mach Latexschläuche rein und ein Faltenbalk übern Dämpfer, er wirds Dir danken. Ach ja, und silberne RedRum Aufkleber würden sich auch gut machen  

@[email protected] Deine Starttermine sind mir zu früh. Hab auch nicht das verlangen auf Ultratour. Werde heute nachmittag eine gemütliche Runde drehen. Vllt mal die Hohe Straße entlang, könnt Bad Offenbach doch mitkommen oder wer auch immer ...

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (27. November 2005)

Hallo

*vielen dank für die vielen schönen glückwünsche !   * 

soeben haben wir die letzten Gäste rausgeworfen )) und nun 
gehts nach dem aufräumen ins bettchen, denn morgen früh werden 
dann erstmal wieder ein paar WP punkte gemacht   

@SteelManni: das will ich doch hoffen ))

@RedRum: nettes teilchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (27. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Deine Starttermine sind mir zu früh. Hab auch nicht das verlangen auf Ultratour. Werde heute nachmittag eine gemütliche Runde drehen. Vllt mal die Hohe Straße entlang, könnt Bad Offenbach doch mitkommen oder wer auch immer ...


Ja, ist mir auch zu früh   

Hohe Strasse klingt aber gut. Da würde sich evtl jemand aus Bad Hanau anschliessen    ZB um 14:00 am Anfang der Hohen Strasse in Bergen oben (siehe Plan in meinem Fotoalbum)?


----------



## Google (27. November 2005)

Moin Moin,

hab verschlafen und lasse es deshalb jetzt langsam angehen  Falls einer reinschaut und nicht alleine fahren will kann er sich ja telefonisch bei mir mir melden.

@[email protected] 14:00 Uhr ?? Was sind das für Zeiten im Winter


----------



## RedRum05 (27. November 2005)

Seid 10 min. wach und muss doch gleich mal wieder hier rein schaun 

@Erdi Die Schaltzüge wurden tatsächlich noch mit Teflonspray ausgeprüht. Die Schaltzüge laufen wirklich klasse! Vor allem keine Öffnung mehr, wo Wasser oder sonst was rein kann.
Ja ich weiß.. die Bremse. Das hör ich glaub ich von fast jedem. Es war ja auch eigentlich die "normale" 180/160 geplant. Draus geworden ist dann eben die 2006er mit 210/190   
Beim Gewicht geht auf jeden fall noch was! Der Sattel ist ja auch nicht grade leicht, die Schläuche etc., aber für die Teile find ich es   
Der Dämpfer wird auf jeden Fall noch mit nem Verhüterli geschützt 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Aufkleber! Ich überleg auch noch, was ich da drauf mach. Irgendwas hätte ich noch gerne, was dazu passt.

So, ich glaub das wars erst mal. Jetzt wird sich umgezogen und mein Ziel sind 70-80Km zu fahren.


----------



## BlackTrek (27. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] 14:00 Uhr ?? Was sind das für Zeiten im Winter


Was hattn das mim Winter zu tun?


----------



## Google (27. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Was hattn das mim Winter zu tun?


Weils so früh dunkel wird. Im Hellen ist es doch viel schöner zu biken. Bin gleich Abfahrbereit. Soll ich Dich abholen  

............................Und jetz bin ich wech.......

Moin Erdi

Wenn ich Richtung Paterhäuser abdrehen soll dann übers Handy


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist mir auch zu früh
> 
> Hohe Strasse klingt aber gut. Da würde sich evtl jemand aus Bad Hanau anschliessen    ZB um 14:00 am Anfang der Hohen Strasse in Bergen oben (siehe Plan in meinem Fotoalbum)?


Ja OK 14:00 Uhr bin ich an der Kreuzung. Bis dann ...


----------



## BlackTrek (27. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja OK 14:00 Uhr bin ich an der Kreuzung. Bis dann ...


Gut, bis nachher!   





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Weils so früh dunkel wird.


Was bistn Du für ein Eisbär, der Angst vorm Dunkeln hat?


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. November 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> *vielen dank für die vielen schönen glückwünsche !  *
> 
> ...


 
O Mann, gestern Abend online gewesen und gesehen das du Geburtstag hast und dann doch vergessen dir zu Gratulieren. 



*Alles gude Nachträglich zum Geburtstag* und eine Unfallfreie Session 2006 ist ja auch nicht mehr weit!

CU


----------



## Google (27. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Was bistn Du für ein Eisbär, der Angst vorm Dunkeln hat?


Na ja, ich an Deiner Stelle würde besonders darauf achten wenigstens am WE im Hellen fahren zu können. Unter der Woche ist es schon spät und dunkel bei Dir...Das wär mir nix so gut wie immer in Dunkeln zu fahren  

Bei meiner heutigen Tour hat ich noch ne geschlossene Schneedecke auffem Hahnenkamm. War aber gut zu fahren weils ne dünne, kaum vereiste Schneedecke war. Ich bin in Kälberau hoch zum Hahnenkamm. Das hat mich (immer noch) ganz schön geschlaucht....


Soooo jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit. Unser Stammtisch am Donnerstag  

Eigentlich wär ich ja mit mit der B-Tour die kommende Woche dran...glaub ich zumindest. Aber es geht nur einmal die Woche spät heim  fürs Familienglück  

Ich werde dann die Woche drauf eine  B-Tour anbieten wenn sich genug Interessierte finden.

Tschödele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (27. November 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Alles gude Nachträglich zum Geburtstag


----------



## loti (27. November 2005)

Hallo Eisbären,
heute war der erste Tag seit Februar an dem ich kein Rad gefahren bin. Seufz!
Nächste Woche geht es leider noch 5 Tage so weiter. Ich bin auf Fortbildung in Erfurt und versuche mal, ob ich noch joggen kann (Punkte für den Winterpokal!). 
Aber dann: Urlaub auf GOZO! 9 Tage MTB fahren bei 20 Grad! Ich gebe ja zu, dass kann man nicht unbedingt als Winter zählen, wird aber anerkannt.
Also verabschiede ich mich bis zum 13.12. - kein Internet in der Zwischenzeit-dann melde ich mich zurück mit einer Masse Punkte!
Lieben Gruß
loti


----------



## m.a.t. (27. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf Fortbildung in Erfurt und versuche mal, ob ich noch joggen kann (Punkte für den Winterpokal!).


Kleiner Tip: Nimm das Bike mit und fahr mal den Trail vom Riechheimer Berg runter oder den Trail am Steiger (nicht ganz so weit weg) parallel zur Bundesstrasse runter - kann man schön runtersurfen.


----------



## BlackTrek (28. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich an Deiner Stelle würde besonders darauf achten wenigstens am WE im Hellen fahren zu können. Unter der Woche ist es schon spät und dunkel bei Dir...Das wär mir nix so gut wie immer in Dunkeln zu fahren


Ich fahr auch gar nicht im Dunkeln, gell Erdi?


----------



## BlackTrek (28. November 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dann: Urlaub auf GOZO! 9 Tage MTB fahren bei 20 Grad! Ich gebe ja zu, dass kann man nicht unbedingt als Winter zählen, wird aber anerkannt.


NEID!   
Aber im Ernst, das ist ja ganz nett da. Schreib doch dann mal wie es war. Ich war nur mal (ohne Bike) auf Malta. Kann mir im Moment gar nicht vorstellen, dass man auf dem kleinen Gozo 9 Tage lang biken kann.   

Have Fun!


----------



## RedRum05 (28. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> NEID!
> Aber im Ernst, das ist ja ganz nett da. Schreib doch dann mal wie es war. Ich war nur mal (ohne Bike) auf Malta. Kann mir im Moment gar nicht vorstellen, dass man auf dem kleinen Gozo 9 Tage lang biken kann.
> 
> Have Fun!



War auch mal eine Woche auf Malta und selbst da wüsste ich nicht, wo ich überall Biken soll  Die Insel hat man doch in einem Tag durch   

Wünsch Dir aber viel Spaß und ein wenig neidisch bin ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch gar nicht im Dunkeln, gell Erdi?


nicht wirklich, meine "Brincess of Lightning" Sonnen   her.

@[email protected] DO Nightride findet ja bekanntermaßen in Klein Auheim statt, deswegen werd ich einen Nighride am Mittwoch einschieben. Zum Beispiel ein oder zwei Runden Rodgau Rundweg mit Zu- oder Aussteigemöglichkeit an der Tannenmühle für Offenbacherfrühstarter und Hanauerspätstarter. Jemand Lust


----------



## Google (29. November 2005)

@[email protected] Ich hab am Mittwoch auch vor ziemlich lange zu fahren weil ich wohl ansonsten die Woche nicht mehr kann......vielleicht lässt sich der Rodgaurundweg zeitlich irgendwie einbinden....Poste doch mal wann in etwa die Tannenmühle angefahren wird, bzw. wann Ihr in Dietzenbach starten würdet (Wie lange brauche ich in etwa mit dem Rad bis Dietzenbach ??)....vielleicht kann ich mich ein Stückchen, bzw. 1 Runde anschliessen.....ist aber nicht versprochen   

Ansonsten @[email protected] Ihr habts ja gehört. Ich werd am Mittwoch so gegen 16:00/16:30 starten und evtl. meine berühmt berüchtigte Mainrunde drehen. Wenns mit dem Rodgau Rundweg nicht klappt, dann fahr ich Richtung Miltenberg bis ich kein Bock mehr habe. 4 Stunden hab ich mir auf alle Fälle vorgenommen...Mit Unterstützung geht bestimmt noch mehr. Also wer will und kann, MELDEN.......


----------



## Andreas (29. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] DO Nightride findet ja bekanntermaßen in Klein Auheim statt, deswegen werd ich einen Nighride am Mittwoch einschieben. Zum Beispiel ein oder zwei Runden Rodgau Rundweg mit Zu- oder Aussteigemöglichkeit an der Tannenmühle für Offenbacherfrühstarter und Hanauerspätstarter. Jemand Lust



Ich kann leider nicht, da ich WP-Punkte auf dem Frankfurter W-Markt beim x-trem Gluehwein schluerfing sammel.


----------



## RedRum05 (29. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] DO Nightride findet ja bekanntermaßen in Klein Auheim statt, deswegen werd ich einen Nighride am Mittwoch einschieben. Zum Beispiel ein oder zwei Runden Rodgau Rundweg mit Zu- oder Aussteigemöglichkeit an der Tannenmühle für Offenbacherfrühstarter und Hanauerspätstarter. Jemand Lust




Also je nach Startzeit, würde ich sogar mit meinem kleinen schwarzen kommen


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein oder zwei Runden Rodgau Rundweg mit Zu- oder Aussteigemöglichkeit an der Tannenmühle für Offenbacherfrühstarter und Hanauerspätstarter. Jemand Lust


ok, ich mach die frühe runde....19.00 am ex toom in dtz?


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2005)

OK. Morgen Abend folgender Zeitplan ...

19:00 ex Toom Dtz.
20:30 Tannenhof

@[email protected] von HU bis Dtz. sind runde 20 KM auf bekanntem Weg. Wie lange Du dafür brauchst mußt Du selber wissen  

Lupo erwarte ich dann am Toom Parkplatz. Google  RedRum  BlackTrek  Miss Marple  KillerN  Wer fällt mir noch spontan ein  

Aüßert Euch ob mit Euch zu rechnen ist und wo


----------



## RedRum05 (29. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> OK. Morgen Abend folgender Zeitplan ...
> 
> 19:00 ex Toom Dtz.
> 20:30 Tannenhof
> ...



19 Uhr ex-Toom!   Ich bin dann dort.


----------



## puls190 (29. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Lupo erwarte ich dann am Toom Parkplatz. Google  RedRum  BlackTrek  Miss Marple  KillerN  Wer fällt mir noch spontan ein



Na nur einmal am Berg schlapp gemacht schon wird man vergessen


----------



## RedRum05 (29. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Na nur einmal am Berg schlapp gemacht schon wird man vergessen



Ja und kommst du mit oder nicht   
Würde mich freuen, dich mal wieder zu sehen und vor allem, wo wir doch in ein Team geschmissen wurden *g*


----------



## puls190 (29. November 2005)

Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. Fühl mich heute nicht so gut nach dem ich knapp 4 Stunden durch Matsch und Schnee gefahren bin.
Mal sehen wie ich mich morgen fühle.
Weißt du wie lange die Tour morgen geht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (29. November 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. Fühl mich heute nicht so gut nach dem ich knapp 4 Stunden durch Matsch und Schnee gefahren bin.
> Mal sehen wie ich mich morgen fühle.
> Weißt du wie lange die Tour morgen geht ?



Also ein mal Rodgaurundweg sind ca. 45KM. Hat glaub ich sagenhafte 50HM und ist wirklich locker zu fahren!! Also schwechel hier nicht rum und setz dich in Bewegung


----------



## Google (30. November 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Lupo erwarte ich dann am Toom Parkplatz. Google  RedRum  BlackTrek  Miss Marple  KillerN  Wer fällt mir noch spontan ein
> 
> Aüßert Euch ob mit Euch zu rechnen ist und wo


Da bin ich doch gleich wieder motiviert wenn ich so viele Bären heut abend treffen kann.  

Ich bin dann um 19:00 beim Ex-Toom.

Und bitte nehmt Rücksicht auf den alten Kuschelbären _"GOOGLOO" _  Der hat dann nämlich schon circa 3 Stunden Frischluft durch sein _*BudziBudzinäschen*_ gezogen 

[email protected]_Alphabär Lupollo_@   Wann fährst Du denn los ? Ich könnt Dich direkt vor Deiner Eisbärenhöhle abholen. Nimmst Du eigentlich Dein Weibchen _"Marpeline"_ mit ?


----------



## RedRum05 (30. November 2005)

Sach ma Google, was nimmsten du im Moment für Drogen. Müssen ja echt klasse sein *kopschüttel*

Hey vielleicht wird das ja heute Abend nen kleines-großes Eisbärenrudel


----------



## Andreas (30. November 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma Google, was nimmsten du im Moment für Drogen. Müssen ja echt klasse sein *kopschüttel*



Jetzt weiss ich auch, wieso Team 1 so weit oben steht.


----------



## Google (30. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiss ich auch, wieso Team 1 so weit oben steht.


"Googloo Escobar " der "Schnee"bär


----------



## Lupo (30. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wann fährst Du denn los ? Ich könnt Dich direkt vor Deiner Eisbärenhöhle abholen. Nimmst Du eigentlich Dein Weibchen _"Marpeline"_ mit ?


ich denk so um 18:00, das macht dann schon mal 4 punkte bis dietzenbach


----------



## Google (30. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk so um 18:00, das macht dann schon mal 4 punkte bis dietzenbach


Ich komm dann vorbei. Bis denne


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. November 2005)

Moin auch,

irgend wer hat hier letzt *Nobby Nic's* in *2,25* gesucht (kein UST)!
Günter hat noch *ein Paar* bei sich im Laden liegen!!!!

Wenn sie jemand benötigt ich könnte sie morgen Abend mit zum Stammtisch bringen!

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Andreas (30. November 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Moin auch,
> 
> irgend wer hat hier letzt *Nobby Nic's* in *2,25* gesucht (kein UST)!
> Günter hat noch *ein Paar* bei sich im Laden liegen!!!!
> ...




Hi Achim,

ich war's. Danke fuer das Angebot, aber ich habe mittlerweile meinen Nobby.

Viele Gruesse
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (30. November 2005)

Gudde,

leider muss ich Euch eine sehr unerfreuliche Mitteilung machen:

Aufgrund eines kurzfristigen beruflichen Termins (@Kwi-Schan: Der Anruf kam nämlich gestern abend   ), werde ich es wahrscheinlich morgen abend nicht zum Stammtisch schaffen bzw. wenn dann verspätet.

Sorry desdewesche, hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten Mal.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Google (30. November 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry desdewesche, hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten Mal.
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> Maixle


Mittlerweile ein echter KLASSIKER


----------



## Andreas (30. November 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile ein echter KLASSIKER



Schade,
jetzt hat der Einzigste den ich nicht kenne auch noch abgesagt. Dabei wollte ich den Thread-Gründer gerne mal kennenlernen.


----------



## KillerN (30. November 2005)

Morsche ...

Wollte nur ankündigen das ich auch um 19 Uhr am EX TOOM seien werden.   

bis dann

Jens


----------



## maixle (30. November 2005)

Gudde,

@Google, Andreas: Noch ist ja nichts verloren . Sollte der Termin nicht zulange dauern, werde ich es vielleicht noch schaffen ***hoffhoffhoff***   

Also, betet für mich  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## KillerN (30. November 2005)

Schöne Abendtour, leider gegen Ende etwas kühl. Aber das Beste ist ja, dass unser Team gut Punkte gesammelt hat   . 

Freue mich schon auf morgen   

bis denne - Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (30. November 2005)

hab ma ne offtopic-frage an die locals.
kann mir jemand sagen wo das hallenbad in groß-auheim ist?
die adresse kenn ich, steht auf der homepage, aber der falk städteplan kennt die straße nicht.
am besten wärs wenn mir jemand erklärn könnte wie ich dahin komm von großkrotzenburg aus kommen


----------



## puls190 (30. November 2005)

Ja das war wieder eine Tour in der Nacht und hat Spass gebracht   

O je hört sich ja doof an wenn ich versuche zu googeln , bekomme ich nicht hin da er ja leider heute keine Drogen rausgerückt hat  

wie soll das noch mit mir enden wenn ich nach so einer Tour zu Hause mit heisem Tee und frisch gebackenen Weihnachtsplätzchen von meinem Engel aufgepäppelt werde  

Na ja,  da dauert die Tour mit Puls190 halt immer ein bisschen länger.
Aber ich geb nicht auf und bleib am Ball.


Bis morgen Abend und haut schön rein


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Dezember 2005)

Der Rodgau-Rundweg ist doch immer wieder genau richtig für ne schöne Feierabendrunde   

Hat Spaß gemacht und freu mich schon auf heute Abend. Mal schaun, wen ich da so neues antreffen werden 
Bilder wir dann auch nen Kreis und machen Spiele zum Kennenlernen?


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Dezember 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hab ma ne offtopic-frage an die locals.
> kann mir jemand sagen wo das hallenbad in groß-auheim ist?
> die adresse kenn ich, steht auf der homepage, aber der falk städteplan kennt die straße nicht.
> am besten wärs wenn mir jemand erklärn könnte wie ich dahin komm von großkrotzenburg aus kommen


 
Logo Hugo,

von Großkrotzenburg übers Staudinger (Kraftwerk) nach Großauheim, an der ersten großen Kreuzung (Limesbrücke) rechts an der Kaserne lang! Dann die erste wieder links, dann die erste rechts und gleich noch mal rechts, jetzt immer grade aus und parken! 
Ist die Strasse in der auch die Lindenau Schule ist!!

CU


----------



## Hugo (1. Dezember 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Logo Hugo,
> 
> von Großkrotzenburg übers Staudinger (Kraftwerk) nach Großauheim, an der ersten großen Kreuzung (Limesbrücke) rechts an der Kaserne lang! Dann die erste wieder links, dann die erste rechts und gleich noch mal rechts, jetzt immer grade aus und parken!
> Ist die Strasse in der auch die Lindenau Schule ist!!
> ...



danke...werd das morgen ma testen


----------



## Hugo (1. Dezember 2005)

und nochma ich.
war heute ma aufm engländer oben...zur zeit is da echt wenig los, auch verkehrstechnisch offenbar...war richtig angenehm.
wär einer der locals interessiert da ab und zu ma hoch zu düsen?
in der gruppe frierts sich angenehmer


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2005)

so ein Stammtischride ist doch auch immer wieder schön  

Alle die nicht da waren tun mir leid


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> so ein Stammtischride ist doch auch immer wieder schön
> 
> Alle die nicht da waren tun mir leid


Na ja, wurd ja schon irgendwie ungemütlich, als um uns herum die Tische hochgestellt und feucht aufgewischt wurde......  

WE-Tour. Ich hab mir einfach mal rausgenommen eine Miltenbergtour anzubieten. Vulkanradweg war einigen aus verschiedensten Gründen ja noch zu früh. Ich hab den Samstag rein gestellt weils am Sonntag regnen soll.

Miltenberg 

Der Bäcker ist halt da so gut   

Für die, welche nach Krankheit oder längerer Ultratourpause net so lange fahren wollen, gibt es ja die Möglichkeit erst in Mainflingen einzusteigen. Dann sind es circa 4,5 Stunden Fahrzeit...und ne Pause ist auch noch dazwischen.

Wenns jetzt aber Widerstände gibt und alle was anderes fahren wollen, Bitteschön ! Mir ist das ziemlich Wurscht was gefahren wird.

Also, entweder eintragen oder motzen


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2005)

Und so wie es aussieht, haben sich gestern ein paar Interessierte für einen weiteren Barbarossanightride gefunden. Bei eisigen Temperaturen ab 0 Grad und darunter können wir ja wie früher eine Glühweintour draus machen  Heißt: "Googloo" bringt heißen Glühwein in der Thermoskanne mit, die wir am Ende der Tour brav an die Teilnehmer verteilen. Verteilungsschlüssel:

Google: 40 %
1. Anmelder: 20 %
2. Anmelder: 15 %....15 %....10.....0 %  

Barbarossanightride 

Die Startzeit 18:45 Uhr gilt für den Parkplatz an der B 8 !. Alle anderen Treffpunkte/-Zeiten siehe Beschreibung.


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Dezember 2005)

@Papa-Google
Also die Tour nach Miltenberg würde mich reizen. Sonntag würde mir zwar en bissl besser gefallen, aber.. 
Wie viel Uhr wären wir denn ca. wieder an der Mainfähre, da ich ja noch knapp heim fahren muss.


Essen war gestern klasse und der Cappu hat das ganze noch abgerundet 
Ich denke mal, dass es nicht der letzte war, aber heute morgen kam ich trotzdem nicht ausm Bett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Papa-Google
> Also die Tour nach Miltenberg würde mich reizen. Sonntag würde mir zwar en bissl besser gefallen, aber..
> Wie viel Uhr wären wir denn ca. wieder an der Mainfähre, da ich ja noch knapp heim fahren muss.
> 
> ...


16:15/16:30 Uhr wirds schon, also Licht mitnehmen ! Aber Onkel Erdi01 fährt bestimmt auch mit  

Licht ist eh angesagt auch wenn wir früher fahren würden. Kann immer mal ne Panne drin sein und schwupps sind wir in der Dunkelheit.


----------



## Ippie (2. Dezember 2005)

Juhu,
ich bekomme 20% vom Glühwein!   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> 16:15/16:30 Uhr wirds schon, also Licht mitnehmen ! Aber Onkel Erdi01 fährt bestimmt auch mit
> Licht ist eh angesagt auch wenn wir früher fahren würden. Kann immer mal ne Panne drin sein und schwupps sind wir in der Dunkelheit.



Licht... pfff ! Ohne Licht kommt erst das Adrenalin   
Ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich morgen fahren soll. Sonntag soll ja nicht grade wenige Wasser von oben kommen.

Mal schaun, wer noch so alles kommt ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2005)

langgeweilt  

heute keine kunden wegen inventur in der firma. jetzt ist die auswertung gelaufen und ich beobachte den sekundenzeiger wie er tickt ...   

noch nicht mal das telefon geht ...

  langgeweilt


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Miltenberg
> 
> Für die, welche nach Krankheit oder längerer Ultratourpause net so lange fahren wollen, gibt es ja die Möglichkeit erst in Mainflingen einzusteigen. Dann sind es circa 4,5 Stunden Fahrzeit...und ne Pause ist auch noch dazwischen.
> 
> ...


Öööhämmmm....Also am Sonntag regnet es auf alle Fälle  

Für Miltenberg interessiert sich bisher niemand, aber andere Vorschläge gibts auch net  Wie gesagt. Ist mir völlig Wurscht was gefahren wird. Oder fährt niemand am WE   Oder noch unentschlossen, lieber kurzfristig alleine was fahren ???

Wie dem auch sei......Wenn sich heut nix mehr tut, fahr ich morgen auf alle Fälle irgendwas...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Für Miltenberg interessiert sich bisher niemand, aber andere Vorschläge gibts auch net  Wie gesagt. ...


irgendwie verspühr ich mal wieder nicht den Drang so früh aufzustehen und außerdem muß ich mein Kühlschrank mal wieder füllen  

Ich denke ich werd mehr zum Nachmittag was machen  

Und Sonntag wart ich mal ab was von oben kommt ...


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

also wenn meine Tochter morgen einigermassen ok ist und sie zu ihrer Oma kann dann werde ich so zwischen 13:30 - 14:00 zu einer Tour aufbrechen!

Ich werde morgen so gegen 12:00 noch mal posten was abgeht!

@Hugo, was für locals meinst du den bzw. was für einen fahrbaren untersatz wolltest du dort hin bewegen?

Ciao bis morgen


----------



## Andreas (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi Google,

mir geht es auch so.
Ich war heute lang im Büro und habe morgen früh einiges zu erledigen. Fahren will ich morgen Mittag. Ich schau morgen noch mal in den Thread rein.


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Dezember 2005)

Abend...

Ich wäre ja gerne nach Miltenberg mitgefahren, aber ich muss morgen bis ca. 13 Uhr arbeiten. Wollte aber trotzdem morgen auf jeden Fall noch ne Runde drehn. Über Vorschläge, wo die Anreise evtl. nicht ganz so weit ist würde ich mich freuen 
Ansonsten fahr ich halt selber eine   

@Erdi... vielleicht kann man ja morgen zusammen ne Runde drehn ?!

@Barracuda... mit dir will ich auch mal "irgendwann" fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (2. Dezember 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also wenn meine Tochter morgen einigermassen ok ist und sie zu ihrer Oma kann dann werde ich so zwischen 13:30 - 14:00 zu einer Tour aufbrechen!
> 
> ...


eigentlich mim renner´...die strassen sind frei und im wald is noch alles zieml. verschneit da oben....nicht dass ich was gegen schnee hätte, im gegenteil, aber der verdacht liegt nahe dass die wege vereist sind und is sch***.
war gestern oben mim renner, über schöllkrippen und bamberger mühle....auf den strassen is ab schöllkrippen nix mehr los...na wie auch...auf alle fälle is das ne schöne tour, und im winter nur flach fahrn geht einem mit der zeit ja auch auf die nüsse


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2005)

@Andreas, [email protected] na da könnten wir doch mal Binselberg bei Tag fahren. Werd auch um die Mittagszeit hier rein schauen. Treffpunkt Bahnübergang in den Feldern zw 13-14 Uhr  Auf dem Rückweg holen wir uns dann nen Kaffee beim Pulsman  

Weiter Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen ...


----------



## Andreas (3. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas, [email protected] na da könnten wir doch mal Binselberg bei Tag fahren. Werd auch um die Mittagszeit hier rein schauen. Treffpunkt Bahnübergang in den Feldern zw 13-14 Uhr  Auf dem Rückweg holen wir uns dann nen Kaffee beim Pulsman
> 
> Weiter Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen ...



14 h klingt gut, bis dahin ist RedRum ja auch da und Google kann ja schon von Steinheim früher starten.


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir würde es eher gegen 14 Uhr gehen! Bis ich daheim bin - noch schnell was essen, umziehen und Bahnübergang. Was ein gehetze 

Ich meld mich nachher noch mal bei einem von euch (Andreas oder Erdi)

So.. bin dann mal was schaffen.


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin

rechnet mal ohne mich. Ich fahr heute vormittag schon los.


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

so alles geklärt und eintrag gemacht. Wer möchte HIER klicken!

Start 13:30 Wasserturm Kahl, Prkplätze gibt es genug da.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2005)

@Andreas, [email protected] dann sehen wir uns 14 Uhr am Bahnübergang


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas, [email protected] dann sehen wir uns 14 Uhr am Bahnübergang



Allet klar! Bin um 14 uhr beim Bahnübergang...


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2005)

Oh Mann...

Was ging heut ein Wind am Main  @Erdi, [email protected] Nur mal vorab: Ich war net in Niedernberg ein Kaffe trinken, sondern in KLINGENBERG ! Weiß auch net wo ich bei der sms grade mein Kopp gehabt hab  

Jedenfalls ging gleich von Anfang an ein stetiger und kalter Wind hinzus, der mit der Zeit ganz schön an der Psyche nagte. Ich hatte echt kein Bock und hab mich mehr oder weniger bis nach Klingenberg gequält. Aber da hat mich dann der Sonnenschein ein guter Kaffee und eine leckerer Mandarinekäsequarkkuchen entschädigt. War der saftig  Und zurück mit stetigen Rückenwind  Da hätt ich grad noch weiter fahren können wenn es net schon so spät gewesen wäre.......Auf alle Fälle haben wir ne neue Adresse für ne Mainpause. Allerdings nur Sonntags. Ich hatte Glück, daß das Kaffee wegen dem Weihnachtsmarkt auf hatte.

So, dann trag ich mal meine Punkte ein  Und: Ich brauch jetzt mal langsam mehr Höhenmeter die Woche wenns in Malle was werden soll


----------



## Andreas (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi Google,

wir haben wenigstens knapp 500 hm zusammengefahren. RedRum hat die Binselberg Mutprobe für neue Mitglieder gut überstanden. Jetzt darf er bei Sakir ein Trikot bestellen.  Kalten Wind hatten wir nur am Wartturm und der Odenwald sah schneeweis bedeckt aus.

puls190 war wohl gerade im Einsatz. Jedenfalls öffnete niemand und wir mußten uns die Kaffeemaschine durch das Fenster anschauen.   

Die Schleife nach Seligenstadt haben wir dann wegen Dunkelheit und plötzlichem Kälteeinbruch abgebrochen.


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Dezember 2005)

Die Tour heute war klasse! Vielen Dank an Erdi   
Allerdings hab ich deutlich gemerkt, dass ich nicht genug gegessen und getrunken hab für die Tour!   
Ich hab erst mal was gegessen und hab mich noch mal für 1 Stunde hingelegt und jetzt gabs noch mal was zu essen   

Wie geil das wäre, wenn es morgen nicht regnet...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] Du enttäuschst mich, die 2 Minuten hätteste auch noch fahren können. So hab ichs nämlich gemacht. Dachte ich mach mal den Google und fahr noch 2 Minuten ums Haus um die 5:30 Fahrzeit vollzukriegen  HM hamme heut gemacht.

Doch der Reihe nach, Andreas, RedRum und meinereiner haben uns zum Binselbergtourn um 14 Uhr getroffen. Dann gings die "Schleiferei" los. Über Langstadt und Schlierbach zum Wartturm und über Moosbach zu den Windkrafträdern, dass waren dann nahezu satte 380 HM am Stück  Nach Möglichkeit in dickeren Gängen. Das ganze teilweise im Sonnenschein.

Zurück sind wir über Klein Umstadt in einem Bofen nach Schaafheim.

Punkt 17:00 wollten wir Kaffeepause machen. Puuuuulllllsssss ... wo warst Du  OK der Rettungswagen war auch weg, keiner da  Aber jetzt kennen wir die Kaffeestation in Schaafheim  

Weiter gings Richtung Seligenstadt, Babenhausen und ein Stück Rodgau-Rundweg. Haben dann Andreas abgeliefert und schließlich RedRum in sein Bienengärtchen gebracht. Bin dann weiter über die Bullau nach Dtz gerollt. Als ich so nach Dtz gerollt bin und das weihnachtliche Türmchen auf dem Wingert sah, dachte ich da mußt Du jetzt hoch. Gesagt getan, als ich oben war bin ich noch Richtung Dreieich da oben rum. Da gibts Panoramewege die habe ich noch nie gesehen. Hab mir gleich den Auftrag erteilt da im hellen nochmal hinzufahren. Kann ja wohl nicht sein das ich die Wege da nicht kenn  Und eins sei schon gesagt beim nächsten sommerlichen Nightride und Abschluß da oben beim Italiener gehts nicht mehr nur stumpf den "Dtz Grabig" hoch. Das müßt ihr Euch richtig verdienen  

So genug WIPOKA eingefahren, 110KM und 700 HM habe ich vollgemacht. Und wie schon gesagt am Schluß den Google gemacht und 3 Runden ums Haus geradelt  

Warum habe ich das jetzt alles geschrieben  

Damit Ihr was zum lesen habt ...


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Du enttäuschst mich, die 2 Minuten hätteste auch noch fahren können.


 Hey Alder. Lern erst mal rechnen  13 Minuten hätt ich noch fahren müssen  

Es freut mich, daß Ihr so ne schöne Tour hattet. Aber ganz im Ernst: Das wird äußerst selten sein, daß ich so spät durchstarten würde....Nicht nur wegen mir sondern auch wegen der Family


----------



## puls190 (3. Dezember 2005)

[*SIZE=2]puls190 war wohl gerade im Einsatz. Jedenfalls öffnete niemand und wir mußten uns die Kaffeemaschine durch das Fenster anschauen.  

Punkt 17:00 wollten wir Kaffeepause machen. Puuuuulllllsssss ... wo warst Du  OK der Rettungswagen war auch weg, keiner da  Aber jetzt kennen wir die Kaffeestation in Schaafheim [/SIZE] * 


@Erdi und Andreas

Schade hätte euch gerne ein Kaffee serviert aber mein Dienst ging von 6-16Uhr aber es war eh wohl gerade ein Einsatz!
Ich hätte euch solange aufgehalten das ihr keine WP mehr einfahren hät können  

Außer Red natürlich


----------



## KillerN (4. Dezember 2005)

Sooo .. ich werde mal berichten was ich heute gemacht habe.

Natürlich nicht den Wetterbericht gelesen !   

Glücklicherweise hatte ich aber meine Regenjacke doch dabei (!) Also, ich bin runter nach Kahlstein und von dort aus hoch nach Rückersbach, dann wieder runter und gerade nochmal hoch nach Rückersbach. Dann fing der Regen an und es kam ziemlich gut, auf der Abfahrt war alles total und nass , egal 50 km/h gingen da noch ... musste nur in den Schotterkurven etwas mitm Bike kämpfen   

Dann bin ich recht zügig wieder nach Hause gefahren und war PITSSSCCHHH Nass    Egal, am Ende waren es 11Wp Punkte bei 2:51:00 Std. 

Grüße

- Jens


----------



## Sakir (4. Dezember 2005)

Huhu

mich hat der Regen heute nur kurz bei Gelnhausen gestriffen...
ich muss wohl genau hinter ihm her gefahren sein, denn die 
Strassen waren nass.. was ein Glück   
Nächste Woche habe ich wie immer nach der Nachtschicht... 
1 Woche SPÄTSCHICHT    d.h. ich gehe arbeiten, wenn ihr 
fast Feierabend habt und komme heim, wenn ihr schon träumt 

wenn alles klappt, habe ich dann den rest des JAhres FREIIIIIIIIIII   

@Lupo: dann können wir doch mal am 15.12 eine Bierhannes-Tour machen ! ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (4. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Lupo: dann können wir doch mal am 15.12 eine Bierhannes-Tour machen ! ???


ist schon mal vorgemerkt   lmb eintrag mach ich aber erst wenn die wetterlage absehbar ist


----------



## Sakir (4. Dezember 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon mal vorgemerkt   lmb eintrag mach ich aber erst wenn die wetterlage absehbar ist


SUPER


----------



## puls190 (6. Dezember 2005)

Liebe Bikefreunde,

ich bin am verzweifeln, ich war heute mit dem Renner unterwegs und mein Puls ja ich weiß schon wieder der mit seinem Puls aber langsam macht mir das echt Sorgen, so jetzt zur Sache

Bin 2.30 Stunden gefahren und durfte nicht schneller als 24 fahren schon bei einer Geschwindikeit von 28 machte mein Puls ein Satz auf 180 und selbst noch 1h nach der Tour hatte ich einen Ruhepuls von 100.
Kennt ihr auch sowas ??

Hab mir echt Sorgen gemacht und daher habe ich mir ein EKG geschrieben aber das war unauffällig jetzt will ich aber doch noch ein Belastungs EKG machen lassen.
Eigentlich würde ich sagen ja Alex so ist das halt wenn man lange geraucht hat, zu Dick und untrainiert ist aber ich fahr doch jetzt auch schon ne ganze weile aber ich sehe keine Verbesserung was mach ich den nur falsch.

Na ja ich rede mir auch die ganze Zeit noch ein das es am Kaffee lag, hatte zuvor 3 Tassen getrunken, mal sehen wie es morgen ist ohne Kaffee

PS: @Andreas 
dein Buchtipp im Fitness ist das auch was für mein Problem ?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] schmeiß Dein Pulsmesser in die Ecke und fahr nach Gefühl oder wie Du Lust hast, der ständige Blick darauf macht Dich nur kirre  Der Puls kommt nicht binnen ein paar Wochen runter, das dauert schon ein Weilchen, aber er kommt stätig.

Mein Ruhepuls ist auch nach stundenlangem Fahren noch einige Zeit höher, halt ich für normal. Oder anders ausgedrückt habe ich mir noch nie einen Kopp drüber gemacht.

Nur wenn der Ruhepuls vor dem Radln schon erhöht sein sollte ist wohl eine Krankheit im Kommen oder Gehen. Aber da erzähl ich Dir als Sanitäter doch nix neues


----------



## Sakir (6. Dezember 2005)

Ahoi


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin 2.30 Stunden gefahren und durfte nicht schneller als 24 fahren schon bei einer Geschwindikeit von 28 machte mein Puls ein Satz auf 180 und selbst noch 1h nach der Tour hatte ich einen Ruhepuls von 100.
> Kennt ihr auch sowas ??


das kann an z.B. 
- Krankheit
- übertrainiert
- nicht genug getrunken
- Kohlehydratspeicher leer
- Stress
- zu warm angezogen
- etc.
dafür gibt es soooo viele Gründe...
mach dir keinen Stress, wenn das nochmal so ist lässt du die fahrt 
sein, fährst ganz locker und leicht heim (genug trinken) und schaust 
ob es den nächsten Tag besser ist ...
hör einfach auf deinen Körper, wenn er nicht will... dann lass ihn...   
der Körper ist keine Maschine, die immer gleich läuft  
mit hilfe deiner Pulsuhr kannst du langsam aber sicher deinen Körper besser 
kennenlernen und weisst dann später genauer, wie er auf was reagiert !
am Kaffee lag es wohl nicht, dadurch musst du nur sehr oft anhalten ))
ich habe z.B. ein Problem mit "essen" vor der Belastung... oder auch ein 
falsches Getränk brnigt meinen Bauch so durcheinander das ich ### könnte.
dann komm ich auch nicht auf Touren und alles fällt mir mega schwer....


----------



## Sakir (6. Dezember 2005)

Morsche nochmal   

ich habe soeben PN´s wegen den Trikots versendet,
wer auch eins haben will und eben keine Mail bekommen hat,
sollte mir ganz schnell bescheid geben 
ich dencke mal, das ich niemanden vergessen habe ! ! !


----------



## Andreas (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi puls,

ich denke auch das liegt daran, dass Du vielleicht etwas zu viel gemacht hat und das sage ich jetzt nicht, weil Du im WP vor mir liegst.   
Wenn die Beine müde sind und Dein Körper nicht genug regeneriert hat, geht alles eben auch schwerer. Du musst auf Deinen Körper hören und ihm auch mal eine Pause gönnen. Lieber weniger fahren und dafür die Strecken von Zeit zu Zeit verlängern.

Solltest Du aber doch gesundheitliche Probleme weiterhin nicht ausschliessen, ist ein Beslatungs EKG bestimmt nicht falsch.



			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @Andreas
> dein Buchtipp im Fitness ist das auch was für mein Problem ?



Das Buch kann ich nur empfehlen. Es zeigt Dir wie Du richtig trainierst. Du kannst es dadurch schaffen mit wenig Zeitaufwand eine angestrebte Leistung zu erreichen. Mir hat es jedenfalls weitergeholfen. 

Aber in erster Linie steht doch der Spass am Biken im Vordergrund.


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] An Deiner Stelle würd ich mir, wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, keine großen Gedanken machen. Gründe, warum der Puls so schnell nach oben geht, hast Du ja schon genug gehört. 

Letztes Jahr dachte ich noch: "Was die nur haben"..... "Nach dem Essen erhöhter Puls"....Hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch nicht. Jetzt brauch ich nur was trinken und ein Küchelchen essen und plötzlich ist er 10-15 Schläge höher  

Ich schätz mal, dass Du entweder krank wirst oder vorher zu viel gegessen hast.....  

Genau das sollte man sich zu Herzen nehmen  Sag ich aus Erfahrung:





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in erster Linie steht doch der Spass am Biken im Vordergrund.



Und tschüss


----------



## yakko (6. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @Andreas
> dein Buchtipp im Fitness ist das auch was für mein Problem ?



Welches Buch? Gibts ein Link? Ich muss mich mal irgendwie motivieren, fahre nicht mal mehr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.... 


René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (6. Dezember 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich mal irgendwie motivieren


dann sei am 15.12. (wenn das wetter passt) am   hannes und wir
werden dich schon motivieren


----------



## yakko (6. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> dann sei am 15.12. (wenn das wetter passt) am   hannes und wir
> werden dich schon motivieren



Ich werde mir den Termin vormerken


----------



## Andreas (6. Dezember 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Buch? Gibts ein Link? Ich muss mich mal irgendwie motivieren, fahre nicht mal mehr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit....
> 
> 
> René



Eine schöne Winterlektüre   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2251599&postcount=8


@puls190: Der Puls ist auch um 10 Schläge höher, wenn man dringend pinkeln muss und denkt man schafft es noch bis nach Hause (kein Witz).


----------



## Sakir (6. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2251599&postcount=8


das kann ich auch nur empfehlen, habe es mittlerweile zum Xten male gelesen und jedesmal finde ich wieder etwas "neues" an Information....


----------



## puls190 (6. Dezember 2005)

Dank Jungs,  

für die vielen Meinungen zu meinem Problem, wird mir sicher weiterhelfen.

Zur Info, hatte vorher nichts gegessen nur Kaffee getrunken und hatte mich auch bei dem hohen Puls nicht schlecht gefühlt.
Doch sagte ich mir selbst mit so einem hohen Wert fahr ich heute nicht.


Aber wie ein Zeichen von Oben,  ist heute morgen mein Pullmesser ohne
Funktion (Batterie leer).

So jetzt mach ich mich mal auf Rad und fahr einfach drauf los um Spass zu haben meine Pulswerte kann ich ja nicht sehen.

Nochmal Danke an euch !!!


PS: das B-Ekg werde ich aber machen lassen


----------



## puls190 (6. Dezember 2005)

Buch ist bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Aber wie ein Zeichen von Oben,  ist heute morgen mein Pullmesser ohne
> Funktion (Batterie leer).


vielleicht hat er ja deswegen gestern schon zu viel angezeigt....



			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt mach ich mich mal auf Rad und fahr einfach drauf los um Spass zu haben meine Pulswerte kann ich ja nicht sehen...


gute entscheidung, mache ich eigentlich schon immer so  ... ich muss ja auch keine rennen gewinnen


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich mal irgendwie motivieren, fahre nicht mal mehr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.... René


Hallo Renè, hast Du Malle vergessen oder weshalb ist Deine Motivation so im Keller ? In 2,5 Wochen ist Weihnachten, danach sind wir schon so gut wie im Neuen Jahr.......

Nun...diese Zeit wird schneller mit Nichtstun vorbei sein als man denkt.

Wenn Du Dich dann erst im Neuen Jahr, - und das ist bestimmt nicht gleich die erste Woche - aufrappelst etwas zu tun, hast Du noch definitiv knapp 2,5 Monate Zeit etwas für Malle zu tun  

Und wir wollen diesmal ja nicht nur lange und ebene Touren fahren....
Wir sind auch nicht nur mal ein paar Tage unten.....

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass Du wieder schnell drinne bist und mithalten kannst. Klar, vielleicht ist es ja auch so...mir wäre das allerdings zu unsicher.

Dieser kleine Denkanstoss sollte genug Motivation sein.


----------



## puls190 (6. Dezember 2005)

Heute bin ich 3h und 20 Minuten geradelt

über die Pulswerte kann ich nichts sagen(Pulsmesser leer) aber schnell war ich heute auch nicht und nach 3 Stunden war mein Akku völlig leer, bin dann mit nur noch 22 Sachen zum Dienst gerollt MEGAPLATT !!!

Aber mein Ruhepuls ist heute ok und morgen roll ich gemütlich nach Hause und mach Pause


----------



## Edith L. (6. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bin ich 3h und 20 Minuten geradelt
> 
> über die Pulswerte kann ich nichts sagen(Pulsmesser leer) aber schnell war ich heute auch nicht und nach 3 Stunden war mein Akku völlig leer, bin dann mit nur noch 22 Sachen zum Dienst gerollt MEGAPLATT !!!
> 
> Aber mein Ruhepuls ist heute ok und morgen roll ich gemütlich nach Hause und mach Pause



Ohoh!

Bist du daneben schon leicht angenervt, reizbar, unkonzentriert und dein Schlaf ist auch nicht mehr der Beste?

Wenn ja, dann beförderst du dich wirklich gerade komplett ins Übertraining!


----------



## puls190 (6. Dezember 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Ohoh!
> 
> Bist du daneben schon leicht angenervt, reizbar, unkonzentriert und dein Schlaf ist auch nicht mehr der Beste?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann beförderst du dich wirklich gerade komplett ins Übertraining!




Übertraining!!!!!! aber ich mach doch gar nicht so viel 

Schlafen tu ich auch ganz gut


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin 2.30 Stunden gefahren und durfte nicht schneller als 24 fahren schon bei einer Geschwindikeit von 28 machte mein Puls ein Satz auf 180 und selbst noch 1h nach der Tour hatte ich einen Ruhepuls von 100.
> Kennt ihr auch sowas ??


Ja, das ist bei mir ganz normal    . Obwohl das mit dem Ruhepuls danach hab ich glaub ich nicht. Hab ich aber auch noch nie gemessen. Dafür weiss ich, dass ich über 1:28 Stunden einen Durchschnittspuls von 183 haben kann. Das sagt doch alles gar nichts!

Ich bin heute mitm MTB durch den Matsch, hatte einen Haufen Spass und einen Schnitt von 15,7km/h. Who cares?

Dieses Gequatsche hier über Schnitte und Pulswerte erinnert mich manchmal an die Motorradfahrer, die sich gegenseitig immer erzählen, wann und wo sie wieder so schnell in der Kurve waren, dass irgendwelche Teile aufsetzten. Und dann machen sich dann auch viele Sorgen, dass bei ihnen nie die Fussraste über den Asphalt schrappelt.  

Im Moment ist es kalt und es geht halt nicht so schnell, bzw. im Kalten zu fahren ist belastender für den Körper. Es gibt Leute, die kommen damit besser klar als andere. Ulle fährt auch in der Hitze besser als Lance.
Ausserdem hat man noch dicke Klamotten an, das bremst einen imho auch etwas ein.

*Themenwechsel:*
Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mal die "Tour rund um Hanau" (tm) fahren. Ich denke ich hab jetzt einen ganz netten fast strassenfreien Weg gefunden. Keine Höhenmeter, keine gefährlichen Passagen, einfach eine lockere Genusstour. Alles was einem passieren kann, ist dass man danach aussieht wie ein Erdferkel.   

Start und Endpunkt wäre der Real-Parkplatz in Dörnigheim. Das wäre auch gut zu erreichen für Leute, die aus Frankfurt kommen (Hallo yakko!   ). Dauer 3-4h. Wenn wir um 11:00 losfahren, sollte man auch noch kein Licht brauchen (für die, die nicht so gerne im Dunkeln fahrn   )

Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> *Themenwechsel:*
> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mal die "Tour rund um Hanau" (tm) fahren. Ich denke ich hab jetzt einen ganz netten fast strassenfreien Weg gefunden. Keine Höhenmeter, keine gefährlichen Passagen, einfach eine lockere Genusstour. Alles was einem passieren kann, ist dass man danach aussieht wie ein Erdferkel.
> 
> Start und Endpunkt wäre der Real-Parkplatz in Dörnigheim. Das wäre auch gut zu erreichen für Leute, die aus Frankfurt kommen (Hallo yakko!   ). Dauer 3-4h. Wenn wir um 11:00 losfahren, sollte man auch noch kein Licht brauchen (für die, die nicht so gerne im Dunkeln fahrn   )
> ...


Isch bin da  und "meine" Teammitglieder hoffentlich auch  Wer mit mir in Dtz starten will sollte um 10:00 am ex Toom sein und mir das hier mitteilen. LMB?


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Isch bin da  und "meine" Teammitglieder hoffentlich auch  Wer mit mir in Dtz starten will sollte um 10:00 am ex Toom sein und mir das hier mitteilen. LMB?



Ich bin zwar nicht bei dir im Team, aber würde trotzdem mit starten in Dtz., wenn es ok ist 
Also ich wäre zu 99% dabei am Sonntag!


P.S.: Hätte jemand Intresse, den Rodgaurundweg morgen zu fahren? Werde ihn noch mal mit Killer in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar nicht bei dir im Team, aber würde trotzdem mit starten in Dtz., wenn es ok ist
> 
> Also ich wäre zu 99% dabei am Sonntag!
> 
> P.S.: Hätte jemand Intresse, den Rodgaurundweg morgen zu fahren? Werde ihn noch mal mit Killer in Angriff nehmen!


OK ich nehm Dich mit, bist ja kein AWBler  

RodgauRundWeg morgen - wann muß ich wo sein


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> OK ich nehm Dich mit, bist ja kein AWBler
> 
> RodgauRundWeg morgen - wann muß ich wo sein



Wann kannst du wo sein? 
Also Killer fährt um 18 Uhr bei sich los, aber sach mal wann du frühstens kannst bzw. spätestens los willst. Vielleicht kann man ja ne doppel Runde fahren - jeden Falls ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kannst du wo sein?
> Also Killer fährt um 18 Uhr bei sich los, aber sach mal wann du frühstens kannst bzw. spätestens los willst. Vielleicht kann man ja ne doppel Runde fahren - jeden Falls ich


vor 19 Uhr kann ich nicht in Dtz starten, da seid Ihr am anderen Ende des RRWs


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wäre zu 99% dabei am Sonntag!


Super!

Hier der LMB-Eintrag für Sonntag


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> vor 19 Uhr kann ich nicht in Dtz starten, da seid Ihr am anderen Ende des RRWs



Also eher nein? Lässt sich doch bestimmt alles regeln. So wie ich Killer kenne sind wir um 19 Uhr ein mal rum und stehen in Dtz.


----------



## KillerN (6. Dezember 2005)

Mir ists egal, ich kann auch um 19 Uhr am Toom stehen ....

Ich möchte aber eine etwas zügigere Runde drehen    In "Normaler" Richtung, wäre das alles ok Erdi / RedRum ?


----------



## puls190 (6. Dezember 2005)

@Black Trek

Dein Renner sieht total spitzenmäßig aus Neidfaktor 10+ ist sogar meine Rahmengrösse 
Das Rocky find ich auch sehr geil !!!   

Mit deinem Kommentar zu meinem Posting haste auch in schwarze getroffen.  
Ich dachte halt nur muss doch langsam besser werden  


Sonntagtour wäre genau nach meinem Geschmack aber leider habe ich ab 16Uhr Nachtdienst Mist


----------



## puls190 (6. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ists egal, ich kann auch um 19 Uhr am Toom stehen ....
> 
> Ich möchte aber eine etwas zügigere Runde drehen    In "Normaler" Richtung, wäre das alles ok Erdi / RedRum ?





IST JA SCHON GUT ICH FAHR NICHT MIT  

Vieleicht steh ich am Waldrand und winke


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ists egal, ich kann auch um 19 Uhr am Toom stehen ....
> ?


also 19 Uhr Toom wäre OK für mich, wenns Euch nicht zu spär ist und Ihr kommt zieh ich mich auch um  


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Black Trek
> 
> Dein Renner sieht total spitzenmäßig aus Neidfaktor 10+ ist sogar meine Rahmengrösse
> Das Rocky find ich auch sehr geil !!!
> :


wo sind Bilder zu sehen  Habe ich die   auf oder watt


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Black Trek
> 
> Dein Renner sieht total spitzenmäßig aus Neidfaktor 10+ ist sogar meine Rahmengrösse
> Das Rocky find ich auch sehr geil !!!


Vielen Dank!    




			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte halt nur muss doch langsam besser werden


Das wird auch, keine Sorge. Mir gings wie Dir genau letztes Jahr um die Zeit und immerhin war ich dann in Frammersbach fast eine halbe Stunde schneller als im Jahr davor. 



			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntagtour wäre genau nach meinem Geschmack aber leider habe ich ab 16Uhr Nachtdienst Mist



Ach wie schade! Na dann müssen wir das irgendwann mal nachholen. Das ist sicher auch eine schöne Tour, wenn mal richtig Schnee liegt   .



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind Bilder zu sehen    Habe ich die    auf oder watt


Es geht um die Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum (unter "Bike Fleet"). Aber die Räder kennst Du bis aufs Rocky ja alle persönlich...


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ists egal, ich kann auch um 19 Uhr am Toom stehen ....
> 
> Ich möchte aber eine etwas zügigere Runde drehen    In "Normaler" Richtung, wäre das alles ok Erdi / RedRum ?



Ich hoffe ja, dass es überhaupt was wird. Als ich heute morgen ausm Haus bin, hat´s ordentlich geregnet und das wäre nicht unbedingt nen Wetter zum Fahren 

Ich kann auch von mir aus um 19Uhr am ex-Toom stehen. Auch kein Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2005)

Hej, Hej,  

Wieso wird hier soviel gelabert   Ich bin der Laberkönig   

BARBAROSSATOUR MOOORGEN:

Also, die Wetterserver sagen gutes Wetter voraus  Wollte nochmal an mein morgiges Angebot erinnern. Wird bestimmt wieder ne schöne Tour   
Barbarossatour 



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> *Themenwechsel:*
> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag mal die "Tour rund um Hanau" (tm) fahren........
> Hat jemand Lust?


Hab mich eingetragen  Darf ich einen anderen Teilnehmer evtl. mit meinem Bike entgegenkommen oder gar von zu Hause abholen?


----------



## Onzilla (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi Google,

klar darfste mich zu Hause abholen, gibt extra-Punkte im WP.

Adresse weisst Du in Gelnhausen,
wann bist Du da??


Viele Grüsse

Onzilla


----------



## Onzilla (7. Dezember 2005)

Schon Angst gekriegt?


Falls Du -aus mir nicht vorstellbaren Gründen- mich wider Erwarten NICHT  abholen solltest, so sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall später an der B8.

Deine Begründung muss aber schon gut sein...

Bis dann


Onzilla


----------



## KillerN (7. Dezember 2005)

*@ Erdi *  RedRum und Ich haben gerade gechattet und festgestellt das keiner von uns beiden so richtig lust heute hat zu fahren. Der Boden ist total nass,aufgeweischt und matschig. Ich selbst bin noch von meiner Wochenendausfahrt am So. noch bedient, als ich total nass und dreckig nach Hause kam.

Ich hoffe du liest das noch pünktlich.

grüße - Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Erdi *  RedRum und Ich haben gerade gechattet und festgestellt das keiner von uns beiden so richtig lust heute hat zu fahren. Der Boden ist total nass,aufgeweischt und matschig. Ich selbst bin noch von meiner Wochenendausfahrt am So. noch bedient, als ich total nass und dreckig nach Hause kam.
> 
> Ich hoffe du liest das noch pünktlich.
> 
> grüße - Jens



Tjo leider! Regenrisiko 90% und Waldbode ist jetzt schon "wäääh" 

Dafür solls Wochenende ja vielleicht sogar die Sonne zu sehn sein!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2005)

Nix mehr los mit der Jugend  Alles klar weis bescheid, bis zum WE dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2005)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Begründung muss aber schon gut sein...


Mach ich doch gerne  Lies mal meinen post richtig  Der bezieht sich nämlich auf den Sonntag und nicht auf die B-Tour  

Mittlerweile sind wir Morgen schon 5  Ob die Temperaturen Morgenabend allerdings die Anspruchsvoraussetzungen auf einen Glühwein begründen, ist noch sehr fraglich  Ich schau nochmal in den Videotext....

Was ist eigentlich mit den Bewohnern der Kurstadt ? 

@[email protected] Das sind halt noch Jungeisbären...


----------



## gruen (8. Dezember 2005)

Servus Jungs.
Wollte mich mal wieder melden. So langsam kann ich mal wieder ans Radfahren 
denken. Muss aber gaaaaaz langsam anfangen... 
gruener Gruss


----------



## Andreas (8. Dezember 2005)

gruen schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Jungs.
> Wollte mich mal wieder melden. So langsam kann ich mal wieder ans Radfahren
> denken. Muss aber gaaaaaz langsam anfangen...
> gruener Gruss



Hallo Carsten,

schoen dass es Dir besser geht.   

Ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder bei einer Tour dabei.
Wie man an den Bundesliga Fussballern sieht, kann
so eine Verletzung auch bei anderen Sportarten 
passieren.


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Dezember 2005)

gruen schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Jungs.
> Wollte mich mal wieder melden. So langsam kann ich mal wieder ans Radfahren
> denken. Muss aber gaaaaaz langsam anfangen...
> gruener Gruss



Morgen, schön mal wieder von dir zu hören. Hatte grad am Sonntag den Erdi gefragt, ob er was Neues von dir weiß....

Ich hoffe, dass unsere nächste Tour zusammen besser verläuft. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns dann mal wieder zum Biken sehen


----------



## Onzilla (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

leider musste ich mich wieder abmelden. So ein Mist.

Habe alles bereit gemacht, wollte los mit dem MTB zur Arbeit, drücke auf den Lichteinschalter und - nichts.

Auch nicht mit anderer Batterie.

Die Edison mag nicht mehr, auf die Schnelle konnte ich kein anderes brauchbares Licht montieren.

Ich wäre so gerne mitgefahren, wirklich schade.

Na dann wünsche ich Euch keinen Regen und viel Spass, 


Onzilla


----------



## Sakir (8. Dezember 2005)

gruen schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam kann ich mal wieder ans Radfahren denken.


wünsche dir alles gute....



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nochmal an mein morgiges Angebot erinnern.


leider bin ich um die Uhrzeit auf der Arbeit, wäre gerne mitgefahren !



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Gequatsche hier über Schnitte und Pulswerte erinnert mich manchmal an die Motorradfahrer, die sich gegenseitig immer erzählen, wann und wo sie wieder so schnell in der Kurve waren, dass irgendwelche Teile aufsetzten. Und dann machen sich dann auch viele Sorgen, dass bei ihnen nie die Fussraste über den Asphalt schrappelt.


toller vergleich....  ......


----------



## Edith L. (8. Dezember 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Gequatsche hier über Schnitte und Pulswerte erinnert mich manchmal an die Motorradfahrer, die sich gegenseitig immer erzählen, wann und wo sie wieder so schnell in der Kurve waren, dass irgendwelche Teile aufsetzten. Und dann machen sich dann auch viele Sorgen, dass bei ihnen nie die Fussraste über den Asphalt schrappelt.



*Lach*....bei mir wurden erst die "Angstnippel" der Fussrasten im Harz zwischen Braunlage und Hohegeiß vernichet, dann im Lauf der Zeit ein erheblicher Teil der Fussrasten, dann setzten der Spoiler und die mittlerweile gewechselte 4-1 Auspuffanlage auf (Nannte sich immer die "Kratz- und Schleifshow").  
DAmit der Spass nicht auf der Strecke bleibt, erfolgten danach massive Eingriffe ins Fahrwerk durch zurückverlegte Fussrastenanlage; der Auspuff wurde mit Unterlegscheiben Richtung Fahrzeugmitte versetzt(mehr Schräglagenfreiheit); breitere Felgen drauf (PVM), womit Kurvenaufstandspunkt nach aussen wandert (mehr Schräglagenfreiheit), "härtere" Gabelfedern und ein besseres Federbein (Beides von White Power), flankiert durch stahlummantelte Bremschläuche...etc  

Danach setzten nur noch die Knieschleifer auf!

Heute fahr ich Fahrrad und um richtig zu rocken habe ich...,.....,....etc.....und ich hab nen Pulsmesser!


----------



## BlackTrek (8. Dezember 2005)

Muss mich für heute Abend leider doch wieder abmelden...   
Habt Spass! 

Viele Grüsse
Sonja


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits

die gestrige B-Tour stand hinsichtlich der Teilnehmer ja nicht unter einem guten Stern ("heul"smilie.....die smilies gehen bei mir net!?)

Nachdem sich auch Lupo wegen nicht zu beklagender Arbeit abmeldete, waren wir nur noch Drei.....

Schüni und ich trafen zeitgleich auf dem Parkplatz ein. Nach einer Weile kam aus dem Wald ein Biker. Obs wohl der Ippie ist ? Eher net: Ne schlechte Funzel mit wenig Ausleuchtung und rote Blinklichter in Kopfhöhe. Letztenendes  war es dann doch der Volker, verkleidet als bikender Nikolaus, der seinem Akku zum zigsten Male ne Chance gab.

Nun, was soll ich sagen. Es hat auch nicht lange gedauert, da fuhren Schüni und ich alleine, weil Ippies Akku die Chance nicht nutzen wollte.

@[email protected] Schmeiss endlich den Schrott weg und kauf Dir was Ordentliches !! So würd mir das Biken auch keinen Spass mehr machen, wenn andauernd was anderes im Ars** ist.

Trotz des Wetters der letzten Tage waren die neuen Wege überraschend gut zu fahren. Für Schüni wars wohl ne lockere Tour...Während ich fast aus dem letzten Loch uphill blies, berichtete er mir umfassend  von seinem Bikerleben . Das er gerne Rennen und Maras fährt...Aber vor allem Rennen, wo er gerne bis zur Kotzgrenze fährt, im der Schädel dröhnt und er sich geistig eigentlich eher schon im Dilirium befindet....Danach gehts im dann richtig gut *räusper*  Ein bisschen frustriert issser ja schon weil es immer schwieriger wird auf Treppchen zu kommen *räusper*......

Und weils so schön war gibts nächsten Dienstag wieder ne Barbarossatour: Hmmm......Link einfügen geht auch net.:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1621

Es ist die letzte in diesem Jahr. Nehmt mit mir Abschied *heul*


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Dezember 2005)

So,... mich hat´s jetzt auch erwischt. Gestern hatte es im Laufe des Tages mit leichten Halsschmerzen und Kopfweh angefangen und heute morgen wach ich auf und hab das volle Program   
Antibiotika muss ich keins nehmen und wollte ich auch nicht! 

Wollte heute eigentlich nen paar Punkte sammeln gehn und hab mich schon auf Sonntag gefreut und jetzt weiß ich nicht mal, ob ich am Sonntag dabei sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (9. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> So,... mich hat´s jetzt auch erwischt.
> [snip]
> und hab mich schon auf Sonntag gefreut und jetzt weiß ich nicht mal, ob ich am Sonntag dabei sein kann



Ach, jeh! Dann kurier Dich mal gut aus.  GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## Andreas (9. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und weils so schön war gibts nächsten Dienstag wieder ne Barbarossatour: Hmmm......Link einfügen geht auch net.:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1621
> 
> Es ist die letzte in diesem Jahr. Nehmt mit mir Abschied *heul*



Wieso am Dienstag (ich dachte am Donnerstag?) und wieso die letzte
in diesem Jahr?


@RedRum: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lupo (9. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso am Dienstag (ich dachte am Donnerstag?) und wieso die letzte
> in diesem Jahr?..


donnerstag ist bierhannestour  

@rr: auch von mir gute besserung. normal legt man seine krankheiten auf den wochenanfang, damit man zu den we-touren wieder fit ist


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Dezember 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @rr: auch von mir gute besserung. normal legt man seine krankheiten auf den wochenanfang, damit man zu den we-touren wieder fit ist



So lässt sich doch der Wochenendanfang genießen, wenn man mit Halsschmerzen und nem Kopf der gleich Platzt im Bett liegt   

Dank euch allen für die Grüße ! Ich will mal noch morgen abwarten und dann entscheiden, wie es mit Sonntag ausschaut - ich denke immer positiv und somit sollte das klappen


----------



## yakko (9. Dezember 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Super!
> 
> Hier der LMB-Eintrag für Sonntag



Ich versuche mein bestes!!!


----------



## yakko (9. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Erdi *  RedRum und Ich haben gerade gechattet
> 
> grüße - Jens



Das ist doch mal eine Idee - wer hat den IMs von euch (ICQ, AIM etc) Meine Nummern habe ich grade nicht parat, hocke auf Arbeit.

Falls sich jemand mit IRC auskennt könnten wir doch dort auch noch einen Channel besetzen   (wie man reinkommt und chattet weiß ich, eher Admin und Channel besetzt halten etc.)


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> und wieso die letzte
> in diesem Jahr?


Ei dann guck mal auf den Kalender  Ihr seid ja auch noch dran und zwischen den Jahren ist`s doch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass noch ne B-Tour geht.

......und wieso biste noch net eingetragen  Mach hin   

@[email protected] Dienstag passts bei mir am besten...kurzfristig mußt Du jetzt eben entscheiden obs bei Dir passt und Du die Gelegenheit nutzen willst.


----------



## Schüni (9. Dezember 2005)

War eine nette Tour gestern rund um die Barbarossa Quelle, obwohl mein Rad jetzt weidwund im Flur steht. Im Hohlweg hat mich der W. Tell oder auch schräg liegender nasser Ast gerissen, und ich habe den Bremshebel in die Wand desselben gedrückt. Griff verformt und ölt. Mal schauen wann ich einen habe. 

At Google: Komm Du hast zwischenzeitlich auch ganz schon aufgedreht. Heute morgen war ich auch leicht k.O. Hat Spass gemacht gestern. Je nach Wetterlage/bzw. ob ich neue Reifen am WE kriege komme ich am Dienstag mit. Ich muss dann halt mit den Crosser fahren, weil bis dahin mein Bremsen nocht nicht wieder in Ordnung sind. 

Gruss

Schüni


----------



## puls190 (10. Dezember 2005)

Was ist  hier den so still, alle im Weihnachtstress oder was!!!

Bestes Samstagswetter und keine Tour am Start

Na ich war 2 Stunden Rennrad fahrn mit 2 Rennradfahrer deren Räder zusammen ca.11000  kosten.   
Ich habe es mir in deren Windschatten gut gehen   lassen

Wünsch euch für morgen auch so schönes Wetter und viel Spass bei der Sonntagtour rund um Hanau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (10. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich war 2 Stunden Rennrad fahrn mit 2 Rennradfahrer deren Räder zusammen ca.11000  kosten.
> Ich habe es mir in deren Windschatten gut gehen   lassen


waren das vielleicht ein schwarz gekleideter mit einem Cannondale 
und der andere mehr Rot gekleidet, passend zum Specialized ! ???
wie aus dem Ei gepellt   
diese welche jehne habe ich heute Mittag getroffen....
was die unterm A#### hatten, davon kauf ich mir ein Auto   
morgen früh werde ich auch nochmal mit dem Renner unterwegs sein, muss 
aber früh starten, weil ich mich mittags/abends auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt
voll laufen lassen will


----------



## puls190 (10. Dezember 2005)

@Sakir

Ganz genau das waren die beiden wo hast Du  sie den gesehen,
1 Cannodale Six 13
1 Tamac SL 

Und mich haste nicht gesehen


----------



## Sakir (10. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir
> 
> Ganz genau das waren die beiden wo hast Du  sie den gesehen,
> 1 Cannodale Six 13
> ...


sie waren von Stockstadt aus Richtung süden auf dem "alten langen handtuch", sie sind dann rechts verschwunden !
ich musste aus deren Windschatten raus, sonst hätte ich mich wohl 
während der fahrt noch regeneriert    
waren aber nette rädchen


----------



## Andreas (10. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ......und wieso biste noch net eingetragen  Mach hin



Kann leider Di und Mi nicht. Muß jeweils mein Auto zur Werkstatt bringen und abholen (Inspektion und Tüv).


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2005)

für alle die morgen in Dtz mit mir nach Maintal starten wollen, müssen hier morgen früh noch mal reinschauen  

Ich bin noch am   mit meiner Erkältung   ob überhaupt und wenn, wieviel ich morgen fahre


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch am   mit meiner Erkältung   ob überhaupt und wenn, wieviel ich morgen fahre


Och, nee. Jetzt Du auch noch...

Gute Besserung! Und hoffentlich bis morgen. BTW wie geht´s denn RedRum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (10. Dezember 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Och, nee. Jetzt Du auch noch...
> 
> Gute Besserung! Und hoffentlich bis morgen. BTW wie geht´s denn RedRum?



Mir geht´s wieder so lala... 
Ich werd´s wohl so wie Erdi morgen entscheiden! Allerdings hab ich noch schnupfen und das übliche Problem mitem Hals   

Werd wohl eher ne kleine Tour für mich fahren und es lieber noch ruhig angehen lassen! Wäre gerne mit gefahren und würde mich freuen, wenn du die Tour noch mal anbietest!!


----------



## KillerN (11. Dezember 2005)

@ Erdi   fährst du ???  Ich würde dann zum Ex toom kommen und wir fahren gemeinsam hin   

@ Yakko  Meine ICQ-Nr.: 153-819-626
Das mit dem IRC werde ich mir mal angucken, wegen einem Channel.

- Jens


----------



## puls190 (11. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> sie waren von Stockstadt aus Richtung süden auf dem "alten langen handtuch", sie sind dann rechts verschwunden !
> ich musste aus deren Windschatten raus, sonst hätte ich mich wohl
> während der fahrt noch regeneriert
> waren aber nette rädchen




Ja da konntest Du mich nicht sehen wir hatten uns erst in Schaafheim am Warturm getroffen.

Aber ich würde gerne mal eine Rennradtour mit Dir fahren, schreib doch einfach mal was du demnächst vor hast, vieleicht kann ich dabei sein.
Ich habe auch mal morgens Zeit da ich auch Schichtdienst habe.

Aber es muss klar sein das ich den Windschattenplatz in Anspruch nehme 


PS:am besten wenn bei dir eine Regenerierfahrt ansteht


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2005)

also ich habe mich ausgetragen. Atlantis am MO fällt auch ins Wasser und die exclusiv für mich von Google angestzte Barbarossatour am DI kann ich auch nicht warnehmen  

Ich werd es wie RedRum halten und vllt heute nachmittag für mich ne kleine Runde drehen oder irgendwas "Alternatives" machen sonst dreh ich durch


----------



## KillerN (11. Dezember 2005)

SChade,

seit halt schon ältere Eisbären     

tja jetzt ka wie ich zu diesem "real"markt kommen soll


----------



## Lupo (11. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> tja jetzt ka wie ich zu diesem "real"markt kommen soll


findeste die mühlheimer schleuse? von da aus siehsten schon


----------



## KillerN (11. Dezember 2005)

ich fahr zur ollen fähre, ist wohl das einfachste ...

ich starte dann mal, irgendwann komm ich schon an    

Bis denn - Jens


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2005)

Moin

allen Verschnupften gute Besserung. Bei mir stimmt auch irgendwas nicht. Gestern im Supermarkt gelaufen und von einer zu anderen Sekunde wurde es mir total schwindelig, dass ich befürchtete gleich umzufallen  Hat ich so auch noch net.

Bin aber um 11:00 beim Real, ansonsten gehts mir gut und habe auch keine anderen Gebrechen.

@[email protected] Mußt natürlich dann über die Schleuse. Sehen alleine reicht nicht  

Bis denne


----------



## Miss Marple (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jungs, auch von mir "Gute Besserung" für eure Erkältung. Es ist schon gemein bei so einem Wetter krank zu Hause bleiben zu müssen.  
@[email protected] ich hoffe es war nur ein kleiner "Weihnachtsstressohnmachtsanfall"   und nichts ernsthaftes.  
Sorry Blacktrek, ich Depp hab gestern nach der Tour meine Heizsohlen vollständig entladen und vergessen sie dann ans Ladegerät zu hängen. Ohne die  
Dinger hab ich aber nach 2 Stunden unweigerlich totale Eis(bären)füße  . Allein diese Gewissheit und die angezeigten 5° Minus haben mich vor deiner Tour zurückschrecken lassen   [email protected]@ sag jetzt bloß nichts über alte Eisbärinnen    
@[email protected] schön das es dir wieder besser geht  .
Mmmh was mach ich jetzt  , 2 Stunden könnt ich ja  , "Alles für den Winterpokal"   "Alles für das Team4"    
Bis bald, Martina


----------



## puls190 (11. Dezember 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs, auch von mir "Gute Besserung" für eure Erkältung. Es ist schon gemein bei so einem Wetter krank zu Hause bleiben zu müssen.
> @[email protected] ich hoffe es war nur ein kleiner "Weihnachtsstressohnmachtsanfall"   und nichts ernsthaftes.
> Sorry Blacktrek, ich Depp hab gestern nach der Tour meine Heizsohlen vollständig entladen und vergessen sie dann ans Ladegerät zu hängen. Ohne die
> Dinger hab ich aber nach 2 Stunden unweigerlich totale Eis(bären)füße  . Allein diese Gewissheit und die angezeigten 5° Minus haben mich vor deiner Tour zurückschrecken lassen   [email protected]@ sag jetzt bloß nichts über alte Eisbärinnen
> ...




Och ist das schön bunt hier,

man merkt das du mit Weihnachtdekoration viel beschäftigt bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2005)

ich muß jetzt an die frische Luft, sonst passiert ein Unglück   

Naja kleinen Trost habe ich, morgen holt sich der Prophet sein "Haustier" ab


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Dezember 2005)

So.. ich bin mal zur Morethütte geradelt und dann über Messel heim. Das Wetter ist einfach nur geil und der Waldboden geanu richtig. Schön hart, aber nicht glatt   
Die Tour rund um Hanau hätte ich aber heute nur schwer durchgehalten. Bin noch nicht 100% fit


----------



## puls190 (11. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muß jetzt an die frische Luft, sonst passiert ein Unglück
> 
> Naja kleinen Trost habe ich, morgen holt sich der Prophet sein "Haustier" ab




Raus mit   der Sprache was holst du dir ins Haus


----------



## KillerN (11. Dezember 2005)

So... bin gerade frisch geduscht aus Dusche gekommen und gleich mal punkte eingetragen (hach tut das gut   )

War eine schöne lockere Tour, Grundlagenmäßig fühle ich mich eigentlich schon ganz gut, mal gucken wie es senkrecht so geht   

Werde sicher unter der Woche was mitfahren.

Man sieht sich ...

 - Jens


----------



## Miss Marple (11. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Och ist das schön bunt hier,
> 
> man merkt das du mit Weihnachtdekoration viel beschäftigt bist



Irrtum, ich kann schon seit Jahren den ganzen Weihnachtsschmonses nicht mehr sehen. Deswegen wirst du in unserer Wohnung auch kaum was davon sehen, hab lediglich einen panaschierten (rot,creme,rosa) Weihnachtsstern auf dem Tisch der mir den Blumenstrauss ersetzt  . Aber ja ansonsten mag ichs bunt, da hast du schon recht   .             

Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2005)

ich konntes es auch nicht lassen. Unterwegs fühlte ich mich überraschend gut und hab mich gleich mal wieder geärgert, hätt ich doch die TruH-Tour mitfahren können  Ich hoffe sie wird nochmal angeboten für die "Verhinderten"


----------



## raVVen01 (11. Dezember 2005)

ICH bin das Haustier vom Propheten  

Ich hoffe ich darf auch mal mit Euch mit


----------



## puls190 (11. Dezember 2005)

also ich versteh euch nicht ihr hättet doch an der Tour teilnehmen können es heißt doch immer wir orientiren uns an den langsamsten oder wollt ihr immer vorne sein.
Ich kann euch nur sagen hinten ist es auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Dezember 2005)

raVVen01 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH bin das Haustier vom Propheten
> 
> Ich hoffe ich darf auch mal mit Euch mit



Och.. Erdi hat sich nen Hund gekoft    (Bild2)

@Puls... stimmt! Da sieht man auch mal andere Gesichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (11. Dezember 2005)

raVVen01 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH bin das Haustier vom Propheten
> 
> Ich hoffe ich darf auch mal mit Euch mit





WAS GEHT   

Biste fündig geworden oder werd ich hier verarscht


----------



## KillerN (11. Dezember 2005)

ravven01 ist sicher weiblich


----------



## Lupo (11. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ravven01 ist sicher weiblich


wie kommste da drauf  mit dir gehn schon wieder die hormone durch


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich hoffe es war nur ein kleiner "Weihnachtsstressohnmachtsanfall"   und nichts ernsthaftes.


Ich denk mal nicht. Heut wurds mir einmal während der Tour ganz unverhofft schwindelig für 2, 3 Sekunden. Dann wars auch schon wieder weg  Aber sowas verunsichert und beunruhigt schon ein bisserl. Aber ich denke ich weiß woher es kommt. Ich hab bei der B-Tour wohl einige Uphills für meine Verhältnisse zu schnell genommen und hab dadurch mein Kreislauf durcheinander gebracht.





			
				Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Blacktrek, ich Depp hab gestern nach der Tour meine Heizsohlen vollständig entladen und vergessen sie dann ans Ladegerät zu hängen.


Miss Marple ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass wäre genau richtig  für Dich gewesen  

@[email protected] Das war schon toll. 1,5 Stunden am Stück eigentlich nur Trails gefahren. Und das auch noch bei ner tollen Landschaft. Ich hab mich echt geschämt, dass ich in meiner Umgebung diese tollen Trails nicht kenne  Ich glaub ich muß Dich mal öfters anhauen ob Du Zeit hast, dasss ich die Wege mal in meinen Schädel krieg  Der Rest von der Tour war auch net schlecht und ich kann nur sagen, dass es ein echtes Highlight für mich war  Der Raureif und das tolle Wetter haben die Tour noch abgerundet.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich konntes es auch nicht lassen. Unterwegs fühlte ich mich überraschend gut und hab mich gleich mal wieder geärgert, hätt ich doch die TruH-Tour mitfahren können  Ich hoffe sie wird nochmal angeboten für die "Verhinderten"


Ich denk es wäre kein Problem gewesen mitzufahren. Aber das weiß man eben oft nicht vorher.

@[email protected] So, so und zum Abschluss noch das Raven.....  Obwohl....Abschluss   Du wirst wohl nie satt  

@[email protected] Dem Jung tun die "PONG" net gut


----------



## Sakir (11. Dezember 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> schon wieder die hormone durch


kommt das bei ihm öfters vor ?   
oder ist das bei ihm normal ?


----------



## m.a.t. (11. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Heut wurds mir einmal während der Tour ganz unverhofft schwindelig für 2, 3 Sekunden.


War das zur gleichen Zeit, als auch dem KillerN 'ganz unverhofft schwindelig wurde'?     War schon ein filmreifer Stunt, ihr zwei Bruchpiloten. Das war das i-Tüpfelchen auf einer sehr schönen gemütlichen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> War das zur gleichen Zeit, als auch dem KillerN 'ganz unverhofft schwindelig wurde'?     War schon ein filmreifer Stunt, ihr zwei Bruchpiloten. Das war das i-Tüpfelchen auf einer sehr schönen gemütlichen Tour.


Stimmt ja   Hatte ich ganz vergessen, dass sich KillerN heut zweimal gelegt hat. Die Hormone eben  Und einmal ausgerechnet direkt vor mir.   Das ging so schnell: In voller Länge, quer übern Weg hatte er sich gelegt. Da half nur ne Volbremsung...Rad hatte ich schön quer vor ihm abgelegt, bzw. sanft über seinen Körper fallen lassen, während ich wie auch immer rechtzeitig aus den Klickis kam und gerade so über ihn springen konnte....  

Ich weiß auch net was der immer macht  Der scheint überall Nippel zu sehen


----------



## Lupo (11. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> kommt das bei ihm öfters vor ?
> oder ist das bei ihm normal ?


weiss ich net so genau  *ZUM GLÜCK*   
kommste morgen ins atlantis  

war wirklich ne schöne tour heut, trailig und ohne das lästige bergauffahren   schade dass ich euern stunt net mitgekriegt hab, müsst ihr unbedingt nochmal widerholen


----------



## KillerN (11. Dezember 2005)

an alle die es wissen wollen, also Google, Lupo, Sakir und den rest   

Ne das war so, da war folgende Frau am Waldesrand:         







und diese hat mich mit ihren Rhytmischen bewegungen ganz aus der fassung gebracht und schwubs lag ich aufm Boden   

Und der Google ist vom Bike gesprungen und ihr hinterhergelaufen der wollte sie wohl mal kurz übers Knie legen (oder übern Baum   ) ... 

EDIT: Leider wurde das Bild mit der Frau und den Monsterbrüsten vom Admin innerhalb von Minuten gelöscht, schade eigentlich, wäre was fürn Google gewesen


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2005)

worum geht's hier     

NULL EIN NEUN NULL    3 x SEX   3 x SEX   und Du hast Killer am Rohr  

erzählt mir noch mehr von der Tour damit ich mich noch mehr ärgern kann


----------



## puls190 (11. Dezember 2005)

Ich hoffe doch sehr das die Tour rund um Hanau vor Weihnachten noch mal ins Program genommen wird ich liebe Touren ohne Berg auf


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] So, so und zum Abschluss noch das Raven.....  Obwohl....Abschluss   Du wirst wohl nie satt


doch doch, für dieses Jahr schon  

Nächstes Jahr bevor die Season los geht muß ich mich nochmal um mein Renner kümmern. Da ist noch zuviel 105er "Schrott" drauf  

Und dann hätt ich noch mein Super-V Frame, den ich jetzt, im Gegensatz zum Jekyll, doch nicht verticker. Der Gedanke eines "Pimped Super-Vs" hatt auch seinen Reitz  

Das nächste Jahr ist lang ...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2005)

noch was ...

@puls190 und alle [email protected] ich habe die Woche Urlaub, wenn Jemand Lust und Zeit für eine Tagestour hatt - raus damit


----------



## BlackTrek (11. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> und ich kann nur sagen, dass es ein echtes Highlight für mich war



Oh, vielen Dank :verbeug:   

Mir hats auch viel Spass gemacht. Können wir gerne wieder fahren.   Sicherlich lässt sich die Tour an einigen Stellen noch mit mehr von diesen kleinen Trails anreichern. Ums Neuwirtshaus gibts einige, das weiss ich, und ganz sicher auch um die Steinbrüche rum. Ich werde das mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Und dann hab ich noch den Wunsch nach einer Cappu-Pause gehört.  Na, da wird sich sicher was finden lassen.    D.h. die nächste Auflage wird wahrscheinlich nochmal besser als die erste!   

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Eure Geduld und tatkräftige Hilfe. Ich hab sonst nie Platten, ehrlich!    @Lupo: den Schlauch kriegste dann bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour wieder!

Und diese unsäglichen Baum-Nymphen, die wahrscheinlich aus der römischen Besatzungszeit stammen, werden hoffentlich auch mal entfernt. Bevor sich noch mehr Biker zu Boden werfen...   

@Miss Marple: Die zwoeinhalb Stunden Biken, die Du heute in den WP eingetragen hast, hast Du bei _dem_ Wetter doch nicht etwa auf der Rolle eingefahren?


----------



## puls190 (11. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> noch was ...
> 
> @puls190 und alle [email protected] ich habe die Woche Urlaub, wenn Jemand Lust und Zeit für eine Tagestour hatt - raus damit




Das ist der Hammer kaum ist er krank sagt er sich, --

kann man ja mit Pulsschnecke fahrn !!!  

Aber klar    meld mich mal was ich die Woche vorhabe


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Hammer kaum ist er krank sagt er sich, --
> 
> kann man ja mit Pulsschnecke fahrn !!!
> 
> Aber klar    meld mich mal was ich die Woche vorhabe


och meine Erkältung scheint sich schneller wieder vom Aker zu machen als gedacht, selbst für den Barbarossa-NightRide am DI habe ich wieder Hoffnung  

Ich wäre sogar bereit mein Renner mal kurzfristig aus dem Winterschlaf zu reisen für eine Tour mit Dir. 

Oder die Propheten schweben zusammen ... ooooder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raVVen01 (11. Dezember 2005)

... Du hast die "Ehre" mich persönlich kennen zu lernen. 

Ich werde nicht oft und wenn dann nur bei perfektem Wetter über den Asphalt fliegen.

Ich bin sehr menschenscheu ...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2005)

es wird zeit, dass ich mich abmelde.

Ich schreib hier zuviel sch...


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre sogar bereit mein Renner mal kurzfristig aus dem Winterschlaf zu reisen für eine Tour mit Dir.


Höre ich da die Worte "Renner" und "Urlaub"? Wenn Ihr was plant, lasst mal hören! Ich hab auch frei.


----------



## puls190 (12. Dezember 2005)

Ok ERDI wir schauen mal was geht, aber morgen muss ich erstmal zum Zahnarzt und ich weiß nicht wie ich mich danach fühle.


So aber jetzt erzähl mal was zu deinem R A V E N ist es aus dem Ebay wie ist der genaue Zustand und und und.......


----------



## puls190 (12. Dezember 2005)

ALARM ich muss weg


----------



## puls190 (12. Dezember 2005)

Fehlalarm !!! bin wieder da


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Höre ich da die Worte "Renner" und "Urlaub"? Wenn Ihr was plant, lasst mal hören! Ich hab auch frei.


UNBEDINGT  Tourenvorschläge oder -wünsche  

@[email protected] Morgen kann ich auch nicht und will auch nicht. Der Erkältung noch einen Tag gönnen  

Außerdem hole ich morgen den Raben. Ja, der ist aus Ebay. Wo sollte es ihn auch sonst noch geben  Seid einer Woche gibt es wieder genau 0 Angebote in Ebay, das heist schon was. 

Morgen abend kann ich mehr dazu sagen, wenn ich ihn mitgebracht habe. Die beiden Bilder unter "raVVen01" sind die Originalbilder aus Ebay.

Mal sehen ob ich ihn wirklich mitbringe oder dort lasse, wenn irgendwas faul sein sollte - ich hoffe nicht - haben will


----------



## puls190 (12. Dezember 2005)

@Black Trek

Würdest du auch nochmal die Tour RUH mit uns fahren ERDI und ich konnten ja nicht und die Berichte sind so schön BITTE


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Black Trek
> 
> Würdest du auch nochmal die Tour RUH mit uns fahren ERDI und ich konnten ja nicht und die Berichte sind so schön BITTE


    

wir helfen auch beim suchen weiterer Trail ...

... @Andreas alias *Trailsucher*@ so eine Runde müßten wir hier im Kreis Offenbach doch auch hinkriegen. So einiges um Dtz würde mir da einfallen ... Dir um Rodgau doch sicher auch und ...

@[email protected] hatt mir da doch auch schon was erzählt   ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (12. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... @Andreas alias *Trailsucher*@ so eine Runde müßten wir hier im Kreis Offenbach doch auch hinkriegen. So einiges um Dtz würde mir da einfallen ... Dir um Rodgau doch sicher auch und ...



Wenn nicht, muessen wir nur oft genug off-road fahren, dann gibt es auch neue Trails   

@BlackTrek: Am Sonntag hatte ich leider einen knappen Zeitrahmen und habe mich deshalb nicht angemeldet. Aber wie ja schon öfters gefordert wurde, wäre es schön, wenn Du die Tour noch einmal anbieten würdest  . Auch wenn es vllt erst im Januar ist.

@RedRum. An der Morethütte war ich am Sonntag zweimal. Um 12:45 h und ca. um 14 h.


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2005)

Moin

ist ja richtig lustisch hier.





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ...........EDIT: Leider wurde das Bild mit der Frau und den Monsterbrüsten vom Admin innerhalb von Minuten gelöscht, schade eigentlich, wäre was fürn Google gewesen


Heul !!





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ...........Und der Google ist vom Bike gesprungen und ihr hinterhergelaufen der wollte sie wohl mal kurz übers Knie legen (oder übern Baum   ) ...


Du kennst meine geheimen Wünsche ? 


Hey !! Wenn Ihr die Woche ne Tour um Hanau ohne mich macht werd ich aber neidisch !!

@Barbarossanightride [email protected] Alleine fahre ich narürlich nicht durchs Gelände. Das ist mir zu gefährlich. Falls einer von Euch mit will und kann, dann bitte bis morgenmittag eintragen ! Ansonsten lösche ich nämlich den Eintrag und mach schon früher los, fahre meine gefürchtete GA-Tour am Main und erfreue mich abends meinen Kleinen noch sehen zu können.

Und tschüss


----------



## Lupo (12. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Barbarossanightride [email protected] Alleine fahre ich narürlich nicht durchs Gelände. Das ist mir zu gefährlich. Falls einer von Euch mit will und kann, dann bitte bis morgenmittag eintragen ! ...


ich kann morgen nicht  schade, vielleicht gibts ja an der b-quelle auch solche waldfeen


----------



## Miss Marple (12. Dezember 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht gibts ja an der b-quelle auch solche waldfeen


     :kotz: 
@[email protected] fährste mit den Jungs auch rum? Jetzt fehlen nur noch die lieblichen Sirenen, die mit ihrem lockenden Gesang alle männlichen Biker betören und vom rechten Weg locken.  

Nö keine 2,5 Std. Rolle, hatte doch geschrieben das meine Füße 2 Std. ohne Heizung aushalten  und mit der Gewissheit das du mich diese Woche überholen wirst hab ich das Letzte gegeben  . Wollt doch noch mal in den Top 10 sein  

Gruß Martina

@[email protected] hier noch speziell für dich


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:
> @[email protected] fährste mit den Jungs auch rum? Jetzt fehlen nur noch die lieblichen Sirenen, die mit ihrem lockenden Gesang alle männlichen Biker betören und vom rechten Weg locken.
> :


Tzzz ... Ihr denkt wohl wir sind Lämmige auf Rädern  

Google Du darfst Deiner Vorliebe fröhnen und sie übers Knie legen


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2005)

Hat hier jemand "Googlo" den triebhaften Eisbären gerufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (12. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Tzzz ... Ihr denkt wohl wir sind Lämmige auf Rädern
> :



Ach herrje, jetzt stürzt er sich als Lemmig verkleidet auch noch in den Abgrund dem Google hinterher  . Im Gegensatz zu Odysseus habt ihr aber euer GPS und bleibt nicht auf Jahre im "tiefen Hanauer Wald" verschollen  oder  .  

Martina


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Dezember 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:
> @[email protected] fährste mit den Jungs auch rum? Jetzt fehlen nur noch die lieblichen Sirenen, die mit ihrem lockenden Gesang alle männlichen Biker betören und vom rechten Weg locken.



Hm, wenn ich es mir so überlege, waren wir ausschliesslich auf ehemalig römischem Gebiet unterwegs, den Limes haben wir nirgends überschritten (oder überrollt   ). So lässt sich vielleicht die extreme Zahl von Zwischenfällen mit diesen Baumnymphen (Dryaden und Hamadryaden) erklären (Jens 200% mehr als ich). Vielleicht fühlten sie sich angegriffen. Ich hab hier folgende Erklärung gefunden:

"Dryaden leben als Waldnymphen unter den Bäumen, während jede Hamadryade in ihrem persönlichen Baum lebt. Sobald dieser Baum stirbt, endet auch das Leben dieser Nymphe, die ihren Baum darum vor Holzfällern zu schützen versucht." (HEDERICH, Gründl. mythol. Lex., Sp. 1187)​Mich kennen sie halt schon und wissen dass ich harmlos bin. Möglich, dass also gar keine Erotik im Spiel ist. Aber ich hab noch nie eine gesehen, kann das also nicht Bestimmheit sagen. Wenn es so wäre, würden sie mir aber sowieso nicht erscheinen, oder? Also doch?   

Ausserdem: was kann ich dafür, wenn die ollen Römer ihre Baumgottheiten nicht fachgerecht entsorgt haben?   
Aber vor Sirenen muss man glaube ich keine Angst haben, die sind für die Seefahrer...


Anyway, klar gibt´s die TRuH (tm) nochmal, aber wie gesagt würde ich gerne noch ein paar Verbesserungen einbauen. Wie wär´s denn, wenn man daraus eine Neujahrs-Tour macht?

Was diese Woche angeht: Wetter sieht ja nicht so klasse aus. Und nächste Woche solls schneien. Wenn der Wetterbericht recht hat, ist morgen der einzige Tag, der akzeptabel ist. Also morgen eine flache und nicht zu lange (<= 3h) Rennerrunde wär dann vielleicht was.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2005)

Öhmmm ...     ... egal ...

Ihr macht Euch zuviele Gedanken. Killer hatt einfach noch eine paar schnöde Nachhilfestunden in "Erdkunde" gebraucht.

Wegen Rennen morgen wäre ne Alternative, flach und ruhig mit niedrigem Puls. Mein Schnupfen ist derzeit noch anhänglich   

So jetzt muß ich langsam wech ...


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Möglich, dass also gar keine Erotik im Spiel ist.


 Oh doch !! Wenn Ich mitfahre, fährt auch immer ein bisschen knisternde Erotik mit...

Nun, diese sogenannten "Nymphomaninnen" wollten KillerN ablenken und in eine tödliche Falle lenken...wäre ja fast geglückt..........um mich ganz alleine und ungestört haben zu können. Keine Angst ! Ich trage meinen Dolch immer bei mir





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Rennen morgen wäre ne Alternative, flach und ruhig mit niedrigem Puls. Mein Schnupfen ist derzeit noch anhänglich


Ach gucke mal da !! Jetzt gehts im unbegreiflicher Weise wieder schlechter.....Na dann gute Besserung !

Nachtrag: @[email protected] Die Tour können wir gerne als Neujahrstour fahren. Und wenn Du frei hast empfehle ich Dir ausserdem die Barbarossatour. Unter anderem gibts da einen schönen Trail auf dem Limes (ernsthaft).


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: @[email protected] Die Tour können wir gerne als Neujahrstour fahren. Und wenn Du frei hast empfehle ich Dir ausserdem die Barbarossatour. Unter anderem gibts da einen schönen Trail auf dem Limes (ernsthaft).


Ja, den Trail kenn ich. Ist ganz nett. Aber ich hab morgen Abend schon was vor, sorry.


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Dezember 2005)

OI !    .. so viel wie ihr alle schreibt, könnte man meinen ihr seid schon alle im Urlaub!
Fangen wir mal oben an 

@Erdi.. Klar können wir mal so ne Runde aufstellen! Zwei drei kleinere Trails hätte ich schon zum Beisteuern. Geht aber nicht abwärts und man muss selber treten   

@Andreas.. Bist du noch nicht den Trail am Militärzaun gefahren bzw. der dann über die Bahnschienen mitten im Wald gehen? Da gibt´s nen paar am Militärzaun und man kommt dann Münster-Breitefeld raus.
Ich war um 10:30 an der Morethütte. Haben wir uns ja nur knapp verfehlt 
Gibt´s da eigentlich auch Trails? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass da oftmals auffällige Wege mitten in den Wald gehen.. müsste ich auch noch mal reinfahren 

@BlackTreck.. Neujahrstour pünktlich am 01.01.2006 um 08:00 Startzeit ?   
Also ich wär bestimmt bei der "Neuauflage" dabei   


Ich hab auch noch leicht Schnupfen, aber ansonsten gehts wieder..
So!... hab bestimmt noch was vergessen, aber reicht erst mal


----------



## Andreas (12. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas.. Bist du noch nicht den Trail am Militärzaun gefahren bzw. der dann über die Bahnschienen mitten im Wald gehen? Da gibt´s nen paar am Militärzaun und man kommt dann Münster-Breitefeld raus.
> Ich war um 10:30 an der Morethütte. Haben wir uns ja nur knapp verfehlt
> Gibt´s da eigentlich auch Trails? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass da oftmals auffällige Wege mitten in den Wald gehen.. müsste ich auch noch mal reinfahren



Ich glaube wir reden von unterschiedlichen Huetten. Ich meine die oben auf der Moret (Mainzer Berg) in Dieburg. 



			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Neujahrstour pünktlich am 01.01.2006 um 08:00 Startzeit ?
> Also ich wär bestimmt bei der "Neuauflage" dabei



Ihr feiert wohl alle nicht Silvester?


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wir reden von unterschiedlichen Huetten. Ich meine die oben auf der Moret (Mainzer Berg) in Dieburg.



Also ich mein die bei Spießfeld, wo auch die Hühnerzucht etc. ist   
Da gehts auch ordentlich hoch vom See aus!   



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr feiert wohl alle nicht Silvester?



Bitte die Ironie nicht überlesen


----------



## Andreas (12. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mein die bei Spießfeld, wo auch die Hühnerzucht etc. ist
> Da gehts auch ordentlich hoch vom See aus!



Ich glaube wir muessen dort mal gemeinsam hinfahren. Eine Hühnerzucht kenne ich da nicht. Aber unterhalb der Moret gibt es schon einen See.



			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte die Ironie nicht überlesen



Ich wollte nur noch einen draufsetzen


----------



## puls190 (12. Dezember 2005)

Ich will morgen was fahren so ab 11 Uhr oder 12 Uhr natürlich schön flach   

Also wer frei und Lust hat melden am besten gleich mit einem Tourvorschlag ob mit dem Renner oder MTB ist mir egal.

Obwohl ich bekomme morgen ein Crossrennrad zum testen da wäre mir natürlich eine geeignete Strecke am liebsten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (12. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wir muessen dort mal gemeinsam hinfahren. Eine Hühnerzucht kenne ich da nicht. Aber unterhalb der Moret gibt es schon einen See.



Dann meinen wir glaub ich die selbe 
Zum See führt doch ein Teerweg und da kommste an einer Hühnerfarm und Spargelfeldern vorbei. 
Können gerne mal zusammen hinfahren!! Sach ne Zeit und Treffpunkt


----------



## KillerN (12. Dezember 2005)

Wenn jemand Erdi's Haustier sehen will, der gucke bitte hier: 

http://onnachrichten.t-online.de/c/63/84/34/6384340,tid=t.jpg

Der ist gestern hinter ihm her gerollt-laufen      

Grüße - Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will morgen was fahren so ab 11 Uhr oder 12 Uhr natürlich schön flach
> 
> Also wer frei und Lust hat melden am besten gleich mit einem Tourvorschlag ob mit dem Renner oder MTB ist mir egal.
> 
> Obwohl ich bekomme morgen ein Crossrennrad zum testen da wäre mir natürlich eine geeignete Strecke am liebsten !!!


also Crosser hab ich keinen. 11 oder 12 klingt gut RR oder MTB für mich. Flach ist auch gut für mich, Sorry Google aber HM ist nicht, meine Erkältung ist anhänglicher als mir lieb ist  

Jetzt soll sich @[email protected] noch zu äußern


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also Crosser hab ich keinen. 11 oder 12 klingt gut RR oder MTB für mich. Flach ist auch gut für mich, Sorry Google aber HM ist nicht, meine Erkältung ist anhänglicher als mir lieb ist
> 
> Jetzt soll sich @[email protected] noch zu äußern


Hm, ich fürchte ich hab den Mund doch etwas voll genommen. Hab morgen noch einiges zu erledigen und 3h Radfahren plus An- und Abreise krieg ich doch nicht unter. Schade. Vielleicht ergibt sich später in der Woche nochmal die Gelegenheit.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2005)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich fürchte ich hab den Mund doch etwas voll genommen. Hab morgen noch einiges zu erledigen und 3h Radfahren plus An- und Abreise krieg ich doch nicht unter. Schade. Vielleicht ergibt sich später in der Woche nochmal die Gelegenheit.


wirklich Schade, verschieb Deine Erledigungen doch auf einen regnerischen Tag die Woche  

@[email protected] was machen wir, sprich


----------



## puls190 (12. Dezember 2005)

na Erdi sag an was willste fahrn irgendwas wo ich halt mit dem Crosser fahrn kann und Du mit deinem F


----------



## puls190 (12. Dezember 2005)

ach und überhaupt erzähl


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> na Erdi sag an was willste fahrn irgendwas wo ich halt mit dem Crosser fahrn kann und Du mit deinem F


Ja gut, dann nehm ich das F, wo Du mit dem Crosser fahrn willst oder kannst weis ich nicht  Ich fahr mit mein F700 überall, auch auf Straße wegen mir. Muß nur mal sehen, dass ich morgen früh nochmal kurz den Wasserschlauch drauf halten kann  

Dann sag einfach mal wo ich wann sein soll ...


----------



## puls190 (12. Dezember 2005)

lange Schneise vor der Autobahnbrücke A3 nach Seligenstadt von Dudenhofen aus am Parkplatz.

Und dan fahren mir mal Richtung Bachgau

Zeit darfst du bestimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (13. Dezember 2005)

so, hab eben die nächste bierhannestour ins lmb gestellt. es darf sich angemeldet werden   ein paar neue trails sind auch dabei falls ich sie im dunklen wieder finde  

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> lange Schneise vor der Autobahnbrücke A3 nach Seligenstadt von Dudenhofen aus am Parkplatz.
> 
> Und dan fahren mir mal Richtung Bachgau
> 
> Zeit darfst du bestimmen


so dann muß ich mal langsam in die Pötte kommen, nicht dass ich mich noch abhetzen muß und ins schwitzen komme, dass kann ich heut garnicht gebrauchen ...


----------



## puls190 (13. Dezember 2005)

War doch mal ne lockere Runde heute mit Erdi.  
Allerdings war es irgendwie ein blödes Wetter heut so nasskalt und trübe.  
Crossrennrad fahren hat auch seinen Reiz aber leider kann man nicht alles haben.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Crossrennrad fahren hat auch seinen Reiz aber leider kann man nicht alles haben.


mir ist das Raven lieber  

Habe es jetzt gestrippt und den Rahmen einzeln in der Hand. Im Moment löse ich die Beschriftungen ab. Es wird 3 Farbig aufgebaut - schwarz, glanzschwarz und mattschwarz - Black is Beauty  

Noch ist ein 4-Kant Lager drinnen. Wenn ich mal von einem XT ausgehe, dass lt den weenis 250gramm wiegt. Unterbietet der Raven um 100 Gramm den Prophet Frame.

Als Komplettrad wird er aber niemals unter dem Propheten sein, seidern ich entscheide mich doch dafür die Lefty reinzuhängen.


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> War doch mal ne lockere Runde heute mit Erdi.



ich bin dann gestern auch noch meine Runde früher gefahren. Allerdings doch nicht Main. Ich bin Forstautobahnen gefahren über Barbarossaquelle zur Michelbacher Hütte, über Kälberau zum Hahnenkamm hoch und über die Wasserwerke/Mainflingen am Main zurück um ein paar Höhenmeter zu fahren. Für die Winterszeit genau die richtige Mischung. Hat mir richtig gut getan.

Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, daß mir die Grundlage schon aus den Ohren rausläuft und ich mich übern Winter Hm-mäßig auch ein bisschen fordern muß. Letzten Winter fast ausnahmslos GA zu fahren war ok weil mein Körper noch prinzipiell eine gewisse Stabilität aufbauen mußte und das mir eben gut tat. Aber diesen Winter merke ich, dass ich anders fahren muß als letztes Jahr. 

Im Übrigen ist die Strecke sehr nigtridegeeignet. Von der Limesbrücke in Großauheim startend, braucht man in etwa 2,5 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit bei circa 500 hm. Bis ins hügelige hat man circa 25 Minuten zum Warmfahren und zum Schluß circa 35 Minuten zum Ausfahren. Ich glaub, dass werd ich auch mal anbieten.

@[email protected] Zwischendrin mal ein bisschen Hm ist vielleicht gar net so schlecht...


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Dezember 2005)

Ich wollte evtl. am Freitag noch mal zur Morethütte und irgendwie über Messel - Dreieich zurück. Wenn jemand mit will, so möge er sich melden oder für immer allein fahen  

Fahrtzeit dürfte wohl so 2,5 std. sein. Evtl. kleiner Nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (14. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte evtl. am Freitag noch mal zur Morethütte und irgendwie über Messel - Dreieich zurück. Wenn jemand mit will, so möge er sich melden oder für immer allein fahen
> 
> Fahrtzeit dürfte wohl so 2,5 std. sein. Evtl. kleiner Nightride?



Also ich wäre interessiert, kann aber Freitags leider nie sagen wann ich aus der Firma komme. Vor 17:30h komme ich zu Hause auf jedenfall nicht weg.


@Fusionisties: 
Habt ihr Euch schon beim neuen A-Team (Amateur Team) beworben? Das wäre doch was für Euren nächsten Marathon   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197431


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wäre interessiert, kann aber Freitags leider nie sagen wann ich aus der Firma komme. Vor 17:30h komme ich zu Hause auf jedenfall nicht weg.



Uhrzeit wäre an sich ok, da es hier am Freitag lecker Weihnachtsessen gibt und ich auch erst gegen 17 Uhr daheim bin.

Wie schauts denn mit den andern aus? Erdi, Killer evtl. Googlooo


----------



## puls190 (14. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Zwischendrin mal ein bisschen Hm ist vielleicht gar net so schlecht...



Shit   woher weißt Du das ich mich zu Zeit davor drücke


----------



## puls190 (14. Dezember 2005)

@Erdi

Ja ich hätte auch noch etwas Fahrzeit gebrauchen können aber Kai wurde es zu kalt und wir sind direkt zu mir nachhause geradelt und haben den Kühlschrank geplündert

Ich glaube die Frage was du reinhängen sollst stellt sich doch garn nicht.
Das Prophet muss man mit Lefty fahrn, also bleibt doch nur deine schwarze HeadShok für das schwarze RAVEN.

Was mich betrifft habe ich keine Intresse an einer anderen Lefty, schade sonst hätte man was machen können.
Also mach erstmal die HeadShok rein und vieleicht findest du ja irgendwann günstig eine Lefty.

Raven mit Lefty ist natürlich mehr nach meinem Gusto


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Fusionisties:
> Habt ihr Euch schon beim neuen A-Team (Amateur Team) beworben? Das wäre doch was für Euren nächsten Marathon
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197431


Find ich ja mal ne klasse Idee. Nur schade, dass die mich net gebrauchen können*heul*





			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Uhrzeit wäre an sich ok, da es hier am Freitag lecker Weihnachtsessen gibt und ich auch erst gegen 17 Uhr daheim bin.
> Wie schauts denn mit den andern aus? Erdi, Killer evtl. Googlooo:


Danke das Du an mich denkst. Wenn ich so auf mein Bikerleben zurück blicke, bin ich Freitags glaub ich noch nie gefahren....Das hat sich in unsere Familie so eingebürgert, dass wir uns da alle gemeinsam *grins* aufs Wochenende freuen.....Also eher schlecht.

By the way..WAS GEHT EIGENTLICH AM WOCHENENDE ? WENN ES DAS WETTER ZULÄSST, WÜRDE ICH JETZT ENDLICH MAL GERNE DEN VULKANRADWEG FAAAAAHHHREN !!!!!


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Shit   woher weißt Du das ich mich zu Zeit davor drücke


Immer wenn ich während eines Uphills über dieses Thema mit Dir reden will, lässt Du Dich deutlich nach hinten abfallen......*lach*


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] morgen kommt die Fatty ins Raven und einiges ins Ebay  

@[email protected] FR Interesse ja, wenn Ihr genau wisst wanns losgehen soll, lasst noch mal hören.

@[email protected] Vulkanradweg wäre auch OK. Für mich aber nur, wenn meine Erkältung vollends abgeklungen ist, was zur Zeit noch nicht der Fall ist  

@[email protected] wenn Jemand 160mm Bremsscheiben *4-Loch * hatt oder weis wer noch welche hatt bitte melden, könnt ich ggfl gebrauchen


----------



## puls190 (14. Dezember 2005)

@Erdi

Immer schön Bilder machen nicht vergessen

@Google

Wie würde den die Zeitplanung fü den Vulkanradweg aussehen


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi
> 
> Immer schön Bilder machen nicht vergessen


tzzz ... er wieder. Mal sehen. Im Moment ändert es sich stündlich wie ich ihn aufbauen will


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] FR Interesse ja, wenn Ihr genau wisst wanns losgehen soll, lasst noch mal hören.



Zur Startzeit muss Andreas was sagen, da ich ja früher daheim bin. Treffpunkt kann entweder Ober-Roden, oder die Thomashütte sein. Dort kommen wir auf jeden Fall vorbei 

Bis wie viel Uhr hättest du denn Zeit Erdi ?


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google
> 
> Wie würde den die Zeitplanung fü den Vulkanradweg aussehen


Meinst Du das jetzt Ernst ?? Hin und Zurück sind es circa 130 Km und 900 Höhenmeter ?

@[email protected] eher nicht oder wie schätzt Du das ein ?

@[email protected] Was ist mit Dir ?  Und gibts noch ein paar Interessenten ?

@[email protected] Nur noch mal zum besseren Verständnis. Als ich mich für die Neujahrstour "Touren rund um Hanau" aussprach, meinte ich eher, daß wir die Tour gerne unmittelbar nach dem 31.ten fahren können...weiniger aber direkt am 01.01.06. DES SCHAFF ICH NET. Nur das es da nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt.

Und tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (14. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du das jetzt Ernst ?? Hin und Zurück sind es circa 130 Km und 900 Höhenmeter ?



ja eigentlich schon,  du hast doch gesagt die HM würde man bei dieser Tour gar nicht so   merken

Aber es wird wohl bei der Streckenlänge e zu knapp da ich am Sa ab 16Uhr Dienst habe.Und Sonntag geht auch nicht.


----------



## Sakir (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

bei mir daheim siehts lustig aus 
normalerweise hängt man umd die Jahreszeit Weihnachtsschmuck
an die Fenster.... bei uns daheim hängen überall Bike-Klamotten   
ich bin heute so richtig nass geworden, der Regen hat die Überschuhe
incl. Winterschuhe durchnässt, die Hose incl. Polster schwimmen weg.
die Regenjacke hat den Regen super abgehalten, da ich heute aber auch
einige Einheiten mit hohem Puls hatte, war ich schliesslich von innen 
genauso nass wie von aussen ))
solange ich gefahren bin war das kein Problem, nur die letzten 10min. 
fahre ich immer ganz locker aus und da wurde es dann tierisch kalt.
jedenfals habe ich mal alles auf die Heizkörper verteilt, das es morgen
für den Nightride schön trocken ist ! ! !

Apropo klamotten, ich habe mir mal von Odlo so ein "warm" Funktionsunterhemd besorgt... gigantisch der Unterschied zu den Shirts 
die ich momentan benutze.... da fühlt man sich wirklich nach 4 stunden 
intensiver Fahrt immernoch pups trocken    

@Vulkanradweg am WE passt bei mir nicht, ich bin verdonnert worden,
Plätzchen zu backen


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ja eigentlich schon,  du hast doch gesagt die HM würde man bei dieser Tour gar nicht so   merken
> 
> Aber es wird wohl bei der Streckenlänge e zu knapp da ich am Sa ab 16Uhr Dienst habe. Und Sonntag geht auch nicht.


Stimmt ! Die merkt man eigentlich nicht so richtig. Und bevor da Missverständnisse entstehen: Bei meiner Frage dachte ich auch nur an Deine Aussage, dass Du mom keine Hm machen willst. Ich hab nämlich kein Problem Rücksicht zu nehmen wenns notwendig wird  

Vom Zeitfenster haste recht. Das ist bei Dir zu knapp. Ich würd mir eh gerne kein Stress machen, 10:30 Uhr als Startzeit vorschlagen und Licht mitnehmen weils so oder so knapp wird. Mit 17:00 Uhr in Glauburg zurück müßte man dann schon rechnen wenn man es ruhig angehen lassen will.

@[email protected] Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass Du mitfährst  Ausser letztens Miltenberg ist ja dieses Jahr nicht wirklich viel gemeinsam gelaufen. Das ist wohl der Preis (für Dich) wenn man im ersten Drittel mitfahren möchte.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wie viel Uhr hättest du denn Zeit Erdi ?


Bis der Akku sagt es langt - oder was wolltest Du jetzt hören  


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] eher nicht oder wie schätzt Du das ein ?
> ...
> @[email protected] Nur noch mal zum besseren Verständnis. Als ich mich für die Neujahrstour "Touren rund um Hanau" aussprach, meinte ich eher, daß wir die Tour gerne unmittelbar nach dem 31.ten fahren können...weiniger aber direkt am 01.01.06. DES SCHAFF ICH NET. Nur das es da nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt.
> 
> Und tschüss


Meine Erkältung einschätzen kann ich gar nicht, wenn's nach mir gegangen wäre hätte sie gar nicht kommen müssen  

Also da ich mich nicht so "zumale" wie Google   könnte ich eine Neujahrstour mitfahren. Zumindest eine die nicht vor dem Aufstehen beginnt  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Vulkanradweg am WE passt bei mir nicht, ich bin verdonnert worden,
> Plätzchen zu backen


wann kann ich sie holen kommen. Muß testen ob Deine so gut sind wie Miss Marples


----------



## loti (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Winterradler,
ich bin von GOZO zurück. War 'ne angenehme Abwechslung bei 20 Grad mit kurzen Hosen zu fahren. Die Insel ist schon recht klein (28 km lang, 7 km breit), zwar nur 180 m hoch, aber überhaupt nicht eben. Ich glaube wir sind jeden Weg auf der Insel mindestens zweimal gefahren. Einmal runter zum Ufer und dann denselben wieder hoch, das sind dann 2-3 km Strecke, 100-150 hm mit 10-20% Steigung. So kamen 50-70 km und 800-1000 hm proTag zustande.
Unsere Mietfullys waren ganz in Ordnung. Meins war ein bischen klein. Das gab ein gewisses BMX-Feeling.
Ans Winterradeln hier mußte ich mich erst wieder gewöhnen. Jetzt gehts aber wieder. 
Ich würde am Freitag mitfahren. Um welche Zeit soll ich in Ober-Roden oder an der Thomashütte sein?
Frostige Grüße
loti


----------



## Sakir (14. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wann kann ich sie holen kommen. Muß testen ob Deine so gut sind wie Miss Marples


so lecker wie Miss Marples Marzipanplätzchen sind sie natrülich nicht.,.. 
da kann ich nicht mithalten. Bei mir wird es wohl eher die Standard Version 

@loti: bitte JETZT nicht von solchen Temperaturen reden     

@Google: jap, man muss prioritäten setzen   

@Lupo: ein Akku wird doch wohl für morgen reichen ?


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Dezember 2005)

@Erdi.. hatte sich so angehört, als hättest du am Freitag noch was vor. Deshalb hatte ich gefragt! 

@loti.. Also je nach dem wann Andreas kann starten wir. Wird wohl so zwischen 17:30-18 Uhr sein.


P.S.: Ess grade lecker Plätzchen.. Freundin vom Bruder macht sich irgendwie gerne die Mühe und die schmecken auch noch verdammt lecker! *mampf*


----------



## Lupo (14. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> s...
> @Lupo: ein Akku wird doch wohl für morgen reichen ?


ich nehm noch einen 2. mit. im wald muss ich beide lampen einschalten sonst find ich den weg nicht, der ist ja so schon kaum zu sehen


----------



## raVVen01 (14. Dezember 2005)

brrrrrrr - ist mir kalt - mein Herrchen hatt mich gerupft und hatt auch noch (N)aktfotos von mir gemacht für einen Puls190, dem sein Puls scheint noch nicht hochgenug zu sein - Frechheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2005)

raVVen01 schrieb:
			
		

> brrrrrrr - ist mir kalt - mein Herrchen hatt mich gerupft und hatt auch noch (N)aktfotos von mir gemacht für einen Puls190, dem sein Puls scheint noch nicht hochgenug zu sein - Frechheit


@[email protected] DU BIST SCHON EIN VERRÜCKTER


----------



## Andreas (14. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Startzeit muss Andreas was sagen, da ich ja früher daheim bin. Treffpunkt kann entweder Ober-Roden, oder die Thomashütte sein. Dort kommen wir auf jeden Fall vorbei
> 
> Bis wie viel Uhr hättest du denn Zeit Erdi ?



Treffen wir uns doch um 17:45 h am Bahnübergang in Ober Roden in den Feldern.

Wegen Wochenende:
Ich kann nur am Samstag. Vulkanradweg ist mir aber am Samstag zu Zeitaufwendig. Wie wäre es mit einem Cappu im Bäckdrive?

@Mr. RaVVen:

Wenn Du die 11 kg unterbietest, kommst Du irgendwann mal in´s Bike Magazin.


----------



## puls190 (15. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen

ich will nur mitteilen das ich keine Lust habe zu arbeiten.  

@Raven
 sehr sexy


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen wir uns doch um 17:45 h am Bahnübergang in Ober Roden in den Feldern.



Allet klar!   
Vielleicht bring ich diesmal mein Abendbrot mit und ess es dort   

Ich wollt dann aber nen kleinen Trail, den man auch im dunklen fahren kann beim Militärzaun fahren. Müsste man evtl. erst mal in Richtung Thomashütte fahren.. ansonsten geht die Tour über normale Forstwege 

@Puls.. aber lass es nicht deine Opfer spühren   

ERDI for BIKE - MAGAZIN​
P.S.: LMB Eintrag


----------



## Andreas (15. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Allet klar!
> Vielleicht bring ich diesmal mein Abendbrot mit und ess es dort
> 
> Ich wollt dann aber nen kleinen Trail, den man auch im dunklen fahren kann beim Militärzaun fahren. Müsste man evtl. erst mal in Richtung Thomashütte fahren.. ansonsten geht die Tour über normale Forstwege
> ...



Wenn es Dir zu knapp wird, koennen wir uns auch um 18h an der Thomashuette treffen. Dann kannst Du auch zu Hause was essen. Ich dachte nur Du waerst frueher zu Hause als ich.


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es Dir zu knapp wird, koennen wir uns auch um 18h an der Thomashuette treffen. Dann kannst Du auch zu Hause was essen. Ich dachte nur Du waerst frueher zu Hause als ich.



Nein quatsch! Ich bin auch früher.. nur weill ich das letzte mal bei der Binselberg Tour erst mal auf der Bank mein Mittagessen ausgepackt hab 
Die Uhrzeit passt schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Wochenende:
> Ich kann nur am Samstag. Vulkanradweg ist mir aber am Samstag zu Zeitaufwendig. Wie wäre es mit einem Cappu im Bäckdrive?


Ist mir auch recht ? Würde sicherlich auch dem Erdi01 entgegen kommen. Wann willst Du denn los ? Würd halt gerne noch mit meiner Family frühstücken......


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir auch recht ? Würde sicherlich auch dem Erdi01 entgegen kommen. Wann willst Du denn los ? Würd halt gerne noch mit meiner Family frühstücken......


rechnet mal nicht mit mir. Zum einen habe ich SA vormittag was vor und zum anderen tue ich mir in meinen derzeitigen gesundheitliches Zusatnd keine Ultratour an  

Ich fahr auch nur morgen abend mit, wenns soweit trocken ist. Man(n) muß ja nichts heraufbeschwören ...


----------



## raVVen01 (15. Dezember 2005)

mein Prophet und Gebieter   hatt mich wieder ein wenig angezogen  

Ich kann schon wieder aus eigener Kraft stehen auf meiner Super Fatty D. Da steht zwar D drauf, drinnen ist aber eine SL Kartusche. Die ist zwar nicht zu blockieren, aber datür 5-fach in der Dämpfung verstellbar. Und er hatt mir versprochen, dass im Laufe des nächten Jahres Larry von 88 sich ihrer annehmen darf  

Ein FSA Platinum Pro ISIS Lager habe ich jetzt auch schon in mir.

Und ein kleines, edles Schmankerl habe ich schon bekommen. Eine Answer Rocker Sattelstütze mit dem schönen CNC-gefrästen Kopf. Ich glaub er mag mich


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2005)

....war Dein Herrchen dabei auch gaaanz nackisch ?? !! 

@[email protected] Wenns net noch richtig anfängt zu regnen und alle absagen wie die Fliegen, bin ich auffem Parkplatz vom Bierhannes zu finden.

Wir müssen dann mal unbedingt übern Erdi reden.....DER ARME !! ))


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2005)

Ja ich brauche seelischen Beistand. Mein Haustier kaut mir das Ohr ab, scheint eher ein Papagei statt ein Rabe zu sein   

Nur gut das ich bei dem herrlichen Wetter Beschäftigung habe ...   

Man hatt ja einen Ruf zu verlieren, also bin ich heut morgen beim Stenger mit meiner Fischwaage aufgeschlagen und habe erst mal alle einzelnen Teile abgewoogen bevor sie verbaut wurden  

Mein Raven Frame mit Dämpfer wiegt genau 2620 Gramm mit allen Recalls in Größe "Medium".  
Nicht über die Größe wundern, ein Raven II in M entspricht einem Super-V in L, wie ichs jahrelang gefahren bin.
Meine Super Fatty SL kommt auf 1540 Gramm bei 80mm Federweg und unerreichbarer Verwindungssteifheit. Auch heute noch, nach immerhin 6 Jahren, ein Spitzenwert  

Trotzallem "Gewichtswahnsinn  " werde ich die Vorgabe meines Propheten mit 11,72 Kg fahrfertig nicht erreichen 

Und auch die von meinen Haustier geliebte Answer Stütze ist mir ihren 320mm nur zu "Showzwecken" zu gebrauchen. Die wenigen geplanten Ausfahrten werden zwecks fahrtauglicher Sattelhöhe auch mit einer Easten Stütze erfolgen (müssen)

So genug gelabert, jetzt muß ich mich um Ebay kümmern ...


----------



## Andreas (15. Dezember 2005)

Armer Erdi, er ist jetzt eine Multiple Persoenlichkeit. Man weiss jetzt auch nie wer zum Biketreff kommt. Erdi oder der RaVVen   Das weiss nur ein Prophet   

Apropos Leichtbau: Mein F99 Vorbau hat gerade eine Rueckrufaktion. Ich habe ihn gestern ausgebaut und erst mal durch einen Iridium ersetzt. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist schon unglaublich. In der linken Hand haelt man eine Feder und in der rechten einen Goldbarren.

@Google: Am besten warten wir erst mal die Wetternachrichten ab. Bei Regen habe ich auf Ultratour auch keine Lust. Fahren will ich aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Am besten warten wir erst mal die Wetternachrichten ab. Bei Regen habe ich auf Ultratour auch keine Lust. Fahren will ich aber auf jeden Fall.


Das hört man gerne  Ich will nämlich auch unbedingt fahren


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Dezember 2005)

Wehe es ist sich morgen einer zu fein zum Fahren   

Also evtl. würde ich auch bei der Googlo-Tour dabei sein. Je nach dem was am Samstag noch so geplant ist - bis jetzt nix


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2005)

könnt ja hier mal nachfragen bevor heut abend die ersten Stücke in Ebay erscheinen ...

hatt jemand z.B. Interesse an einem komletten stabilen 32 Speichen Disklaufradsatz nach IS2000 mit Magura Julie 180 und 160ziger Scheibe. Der LRS besteht aus Concept Naben, Rigida Taurus Felgen, Standartschläuchen und Conti Explorer und eben der Magura Julie Scheibenbremse. Das ganze in offensichlich gutem Zustand, evtl. müsste er mal nachzentriert werden !?


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2005)

Moin alle, moin Bierhannestourer

sorry da ich die Tour gleich wieder abbrechen mußte aber da ging nix mehr. Bis zurück zum Mainufer konnt ich nur auf dem kleinen Blatt fahren ansonsten hat sich die Kette ständig hochgezogen. Anfänglich hatte ich noch Befürchtungen, dass ich womöglich noch schieben muß.

Das alles ein bisschen verschliessen ist hab ich schon 3, 4 Touren vorher bemerkt aber das so schnell und plötzlich gar nix mehr geht, habe ich auch nicht vermutet. Was doch so ein bisschen Schlamm bei verschlisssenen Antriebsteilen anrichten kann. Das hat mich doch glatt mindestens 4 Punkte gekostet.

Hoffentlich hat der Günter noch ein paar Tage vor Weihnachten auf, damit das bike wieder fährt. Ich schätz mal das neben der Kette nun auch die Kasette und die Ritzel fällig sind.

@Andreas;[email protected] Am Wochenende habe ich somit nur mein Crossrad und kann nicht großartig Gelände fahren.

Falls es das Wetter zulässt, würd ich gerne morgen von Hanau aus frühstens ! 9:30, lieber erst um 10:00 starten. Das hiesse ich bin in Selig.stad circa 10:45, Mainflingen 10:55. Wäre schön wenn Ihr Euch schon mal zur Uhrzeit auslasst, heutabend schauen wir nochmals ins Wetter und entscheiden ob wir tatsächlich fahren (soll noch sehr windig am Samstag sein). Werd so gegen 22:00 Uhr posten.

Ggfls. fahr ich eben erst Sonntags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (16. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas;[email protected] Am Wochenende habe ich somit nur mein Crossrad und kann nicht großartig Gelände fahren.
> 
> Falls es das Wetter zulässt, würd ich gerne morgen von Hanau aus frühstens ! 9:30, lieber erst um 10:00 starten. Das hiesse ich bin in Selig.stad circa 10:45, Mainflingen 10:55. Wäre schön wenn Ihr Euch schon mal zur Uhrzeit auslasst, heutabend schauen wir nochmals ins Wetter und entscheiden ob wir tatsächlich fahren (soll noch sehr windig am Samstag sein). Werd so gegen 22:00 Uhr posten.
> 
> Ggfls. fahr ich eben erst Sonntags.



Ich will erlich gesacht nicht wissen, wie es im Wald ausschaut. Heute morgend hat´s noch ordentlich geregnet aufm Weg zur Arbeit und ich kann nur hoffen, dass es bis zum Mittag aufhört sonst ist das Wetter wirklich "  " um einen kranken Eisbären raus zuschicken. Mal abwarten...

Morgen muss ich noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen gehn, dass heisst also - höchstens nachm Mittag fahren gehn. Werd dann wohl ne "kleine" Runde für mich drehn.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will erlich gesacht nicht wissen, wie es im Wald ausschaut. Heute morgend hat´s noch ordentlich geregnet aufm Weg zur Arbeit und ich kann nur hoffen, dass es bis zum Mittag aufhört sonst ist das Wetter wirklich "  " um einen kranken Eisbären raus zuschicken. Mal abwarten...
> 
> Morgen muss ich noch Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen gehn, dass heisst also - höchstens nachm Mittag fahren gehn. Werd dann wohl ne "kleine" Runde für mich drehn.


heut abend habe ich für mich gestrichen, was da aus Richtung Norden noch am anrollen ist :kotz: 

Deine Erkältung scheint so anhänglich zu sein wie meine  Vor dem Hintergrund kann ich mit dem Besch... Wetter sogar leben, besser als wenn die Woche bei 0 Grand die Sponne geschiehnen hätte  

Meine nächste Bikeaktivität steht erst für Sonntag auf'em Programm. Bei sogar gutem Wetter - ich glaubs den Wetterfröschen nur nicht ..

Also wenn Jemand am Sonntag Lust auf was ruhiges hatt ...


----------



## Andreas (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe mich auch abgemeldet. Im Buero wird es eh eng mit der Zeit und ich brauche mir keinen Stress machen. Schnee waere ja ok, aber Regen um die 0 Grad Grenze muss  nicht sein.

Morgen werde ich mich nach dem Blick aus dem Fenster noch einmal im Bett auf die andere Seite drehen und am Nachmittag eine kleine Runde fahren.


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen werde ich mich nach dem Blick aus dem Fenster noch einmal im Bett auf die andere Seite drehen und am Nachmittag eine kleine Runde fahren.


Na dann kann ich jetzt auch beruhigt den Sonntag ins Auge fassen und alleine fahren. Der soll nämlich besser werden.


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Dezember 2005)

Tour für heute Abend ist gestrichen, bzw. verschoben...

Dank meines Arbeitskollegen hab ich wieder leichtes Halzkratzen und bin wirklich noch nicht 100% fit!   
Wetter ist ja mehr als bescheiden und da es wenigstens am Wochenende ein paar Hoffnungen gibt, werd ich dann halt ein paar lockere Runden drehn.
Winterpokalpunkte kann man so zwar nicht sammeln, aber was hilfts   

@Erdi.. über Sonntag können wir evtl. noch mal reden!


----------



## loti (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo?
was ist denn los?
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Nur falsche Kleidung oder ein falsches Rad!!
Ich fahre trotzdem - 4 Stunden Nigthride müssen es heute schon sein.
Was geht denn morgen und/oder am Sonntag ab? 
Morgen fahre ich auf jeden Fall auch! Wer auch fahren möchte, kann sich ja bei mir  melden. Irgenwann zwischen 11 und 18 Uhr ist alles möglich.
Am Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht genau, da mach ich vielleicht eine gemütliche Tour mit Frau und Tochter. Aber wenn das Wetter schlecht ist, fahren die nicht. Dann wäre ich auch am Sonntag für eine Tour zu haben!
Und nochmals zu Erinnerung am 24.12. und 31.12. fahre ich jeweils ab 11 Uhr auch Touren von ca. 6 Stunden.
Und da ich die nächsten drei Wochen tagsüber viel Zeit habe, bin ich für jeden Tourvorschlag ansprechbar. 
Die 20000 km müssen fallen!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo?
> was ist denn los?
> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Nur falsche Kleidung oder ein falsches Rad!!
> Ich fahre trotzdem - 4 Stunden Nigthride müssen es heute schon sein.
> ...


Bei mir leider NIX  

ich sehe das eigentlich wie Du, aber bei dem Wetter kann ich nur fahren wenn ich 100% fit bin und das bin ich nicht, da werde ich nichts riskieren  

Am 24.12. ist bei mir nichts drinn - 31.12. schon


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo?
> was ist denn los?
> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Nur falsche Kleidung oder ein falsches Rad!!...............Am Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht genau, da mach ich vielleicht eine gemütliche Tour mit Frau und Tochter. loti


Dann spring ich gleich mal auf und möchte Dich informieren, dass ich am Sonntag nach Miltenberg fahre, Cappu und Stückchen im BäckDrive zu mir nehme und anschliessend zurück fahre. Ich fahr hier um 10:00 Uhr los, bin circa um 10:45 Uhr in Seligenstadt an der Fähre.

Das Wetter soll am Sonntag stabil sein. Evtl. für Deine Familie aber trotzdem nicht schön genug    Meld Dich einfach bei mir. 

Falls Du was anderes fahren willst kann ich nur was mit meinem Cross oder auch mit dem Renner fahren weil mein Mtb grad beim Dealer ist.


----------



## Andreas (16. Dezember 2005)

So ich bin jetzt auch endlich zu Hause. Eben beim Einkaufen kam ich auf dem Parkplatz in einen kleinen Orkan mit heftig Regen. Im Wald möchte ich zu dieser Zeit nicht gewesen sein.

@Google: Ist in Seligenstadt nicht Volkslauf am Main entlang oder ist das am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Ist in Seligenstadt nicht Volkslauf am Main entlang oder ist das am Samstag?


Am Samstag


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochmals zu Erinnerung am 24.12. und 31.12. fahre ich jeweils ab 11 Uhr auch Touren von ca. 6 Stunden.
> Und da ich die nächsten drei Wochen tagsüber viel Zeit habe, bin ich für jeden Tourvorschlag ansprechbar.
> Die 20000 km müssen fallen!
> Liebe Grüße
> loti



Am 24. wollt ich auch noch mal ne Tour machen, nur 11 Uhr wäre mir da zu spät! Will spätestens um 15-15:30 wieder daheim sein. Hast du dir schon ne Tour raus gesucht ??

Wochenende mach ich Touren für mich bzw. mitem Bruder.. wir sind eben beide nicht 100% fit und da muss man wenigstens keinem was beweisen


----------



## loti (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo allesamt,
ich habe meinen Baumslalom gut überstanden. Ich glaube soviel Äste wie heut e gab es selten auf den Wegen.  Selbst auf den Forstautobahnen konnte man nur Slalom fahren. Einmal hat's mich beim Sprung über einen Ast auch zerlegt. Aber zum Glück ist nichts passiert. 
Vom Wetter ging es eigentlich. Es hat am Anfang eine halbe Stunde und am Schluß ein bischen geregnet.
Aber das Rad sieht aus! Ob ich das morgen putze, weiß ich noch nicht -  kostet mindestens eine Stunde. Zum Glück habe ich genügend Räder zur Auswahl.
Google, den Sonntag habe ich vorgemerkt - ich melde mich noch mal.
RedRum05, wir können am 24.12. auch früher oder kürzer fahren. Dauernd alleine fahren, macht nämlich keinen Spass!
Erdi01, ich habe Dich für den 31.12. vorgemerkt. Über eine Route können wir uns ja in den nächsten Tagen verständigen.
Ein total zufriedener
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (17. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> RedRum05, wir können am 24.12. auch früher oder kürzer fahren. Dauernd alleine fahren, macht nämlich keinen Spass!



 
Was würdest du denn lieber fahren? Irgendwo im Messeler Hügelland, oder Richtung Airport - Main etc.. ?


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Google, den Sonntag habe ich vorgemerkt - ich melde mich noch mal.


  Am Sonntag ist es einfach viiiiiiieeeeeel zu kaaaaaalt für Deine Family. Du würdest nichts Gutes tun wenn Du die beiden auf die Räder zwingst.


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2005)

Moin JUngs und Mädels, ich nochmal

Wir gehen heut so gegen 15:00 Uhr für 3 Stunden ins Atlantis, anschliessend essen wir in der Gegend ne Kleinigkeit.....

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust ? Würd mich freuen wenn jemand ganz  spontan dabei sein könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (17. Dezember 2005)

Halli Hallo

ich war heute mal mit dem Renner gen Norden unterwegs !
war ein riesen Fehler, die habe es nicht nötig in den Orten
zu Streuen...   in dem kuhkaff Windecken haben sie 
nichtmal das Gefälle auf der Hauptstrasse gestreut....
mich hat es ein paar mal gelegt... zum Glück kam in dem 
moment kein Auto entgegen...     
ich bin dann umgedreht und bin auf Wald und Wiesenwegen
wieder in die Zivilisation gefahren. Auf dem Schnee ging es 
wunderbar mit den Reifen zu fahren...   
dann bin ich rund um Offenbach / NeuIsenburg / Heusenstamm
gefahrne und habe mich der viel besseren Streudienste gefreut


----------



## loti (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Sakir,
tröste Dich, mir ging es auch nicht besser. Ich habe mein Reiserad mit Schwalbe Big Apple genommen und habe mich auch zweimal hingelegt.
Morgen ist meine rechte Seite, nach drei Stürzen in zwei Tagen, wohl etwas blau.
Google, wir können morgen fahren, aber ich kann erst um 11 Uhr 30 hier los fahren und wäre dann um 12 Uhr 30 in Mainflingen an der Brücke.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (17. Dezember 2005)

Was ein Schnee   

Bin vom Kumpel heim gefahren und ich sah aus wie ein Eisbär als ich heim kam    - alles schöne Eisbären Farbe und die schwarze Schnauze war wohl nur noch mein Bike.
Wenn es weiter so schneit und morgen liegen bleibt bin ich happy und werd meine RR erst mal ausgiebig im Schnee testen


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Google, wir können morgen fahren, aber ich kann erst um 11 Uhr 30 hier los fahren und wäre dann um 12 Uhr 30 in Mainflingen an der Brücke.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


Oh,  Das ist leider etwas zu spät für so ne große Runde   Sonntagabend trinkt Google immer einen Schoppen mit seiner Familie, die Frau trinkt Radler und Cappu und der Sohnemann isst Pommes und trinkt Wasser. Und vor allem: Der Opa zahlt  Das kann und darf ich nicht ausfallen lassen. 

Schade das es nicht früher klappt  Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich alleine die Motivation finde nach Miltenberg zu fahren. Bis Klingenberg mach ich auf alle Fälle. Hoffentlich lässt der Wind noch ein bisschen nach.

Nachtrag: Mountainbiken im Spessart bei dem Schnee wär mir jetzt viel lieber  Wundert mich, das hier noch nix in der Richtung läuft    Schade das mein Mtb beim Günter ist   Aber ich freu mich schon wenn ich es einsatzbereit wieder zurück kriege und ein paar Höhenmeter machen darf  Ist bei mir diesen Winter irgendwie ganz anders als der letzte....


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Google, wir können morgen fahren, aber ich kann erst um 11 Uhr 30 hier los fahren und wäre dann um 12 Uhr 30 in Mainflingen an der Brücke.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


mir ist das nicht zu spät  Du könntest doch um 12:00 am Paterhäuser Hofgut vorbeikommen und wir "touren" gemeinsam weiter ...

... vllt finden sich noch ein paar weitere "Kreis Offebächer" oder auch "Städtler" ein ...


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist das nicht zu spät  Du könntest doch um 12:00 am Paterhäuser Hofgut vorbeikommen und wir "touren" gemeinsam weiter ...
> 
> ... vllt finden sich noch ein paar weitere "Kreis Offebächer" oder auch "Städtler" ein ...


 Ich krieg nur noch Absagen und fahr alleine   Aber gefahren wird trotzdem    Was ist eben nur los ?


----------



## Sakir (17. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich krieg nur noch Absagen


vielleicht liegt es am Aftershave !   

wenn ich mir die weisse Pracht da draussen anschaue,
bekomme ich tierisch Lust, mich nochmal einzukleiden 
und es krachen zu lassen ))

aber.... naja....

ich muss gestehen, die Couch ist mit der Decke bequemer


----------



## loti (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo erdi01,
ich bin um 12 Uhr am Patershäuser Hof, dann schaun wir weiter.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erdi01,
> ich bin um 12 Uhr am Patershäuser Hof, dann schaun wir weiter.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


OK. bis dann - habe vor so ca. 4 Std. zu fahren.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich krieg nur noch Absagen und fahr alleine   Aber gefahren wird trotzdem    Was ist eben nur los ?


starte doch einfach mal später - dann wirds auch wieder was


----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> starte doch einfach mal später - dann wirds auch wieder was


Tja, das geht leider in der Regel nicht oder nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (18. Dezember 2005)

Morgen 

Werd mich dann auch gleich mal umziehen und raus ins Kalte fliehen.
Endlich wieder Biken .. nach 1 Woche Pause


----------



## Sakir (18. Dezember 2005)

Halli Hallo

ich bin heute morgen mal um 9:00 auf´s Bike und die Hohe Strasse entlang !
es war toll... zuerst zwar etwas glatt... aber nachher wurde es deutlich 
griffiger, es hat auch viel geholfen, das ich die Reifen am MTB auf 2 bar
abgesenkt habe, dadurch hatte ich mehr gripp.
Auf dem Freiland der Hohe Strasse war ein total eisiger Wind, mir hat es 
fast die Finger eingefroren....
danach bin ich nochmal in Vilbel durch den Wald und anschließend heim   
ein paar Punkte für den WP konnte ich sammeln    
nun werde ich erstmal die Couch hüten und eventuell einen warmen Äppler
machen


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2005)

wie ich den WIPOKA-Eintragungen entnehmen kann sind ja doch einige heute unterwegs gewesen. Warum sich aber nicht mehr zusammenfinden zum fahren kann ich nicht so richtig verstehen   

Find ich morgen Jemanden im Atlantis


----------



## Andreas (19. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich den WIPOKA-Eintragungen entnehmen kann sind ja doch einige heute unterwegs gewesen. Warum sich aber nicht mehr zusammenfinden zum fahren kann ich nicht so richtig verstehen
> 
> Find ich morgen Jemanden im Atlantis



U.a. bin ich auch so ein anonymer Fahrer. Ich war eigentlich eingeladen und hatte mir den Tag freigehalten. Wegen plötzlicher Krankheit wurde ich wieder ausgeladen und bin dann wenigstens am Nachmittag mal gefahren. Sonst hätte ich mich bei Euch eingeklingt.


----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sich aber nicht mehr zusammenfinden zum fahren kann ich nicht so richtig verstehen


Steh einfach mal früher auf..


----------



## Sakir (19. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Steh einfach mal früher auf..


BINGO *ggg*


----------



## Andreas (19. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Steh einfach mal früher auf..



Es ist Winter, dunkel, kalt ...


----------



## Lupo (19. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Find ich morgen Jemanden im Atlantis


mich  

ich bin am we überhaupt net gefahren, das wetter   hat mich garnet motiviert und in meinem bett wars so gemütlich  .....

@andreas: die so früh aufstehn haben bestimmt ganz unbequeme betten oder müssen sogar auf holzpritschen schlafen


----------



## puls190 (19. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich den WIPOKA-Eintragungen entnehmen kann sind ja doch einige heute unterwegs gewesen. Warum sich aber nicht mehr zusammenfinden zum fahren kann ich nicht so richtig verstehen




ich bin nur zum Dienst und zurück geradelt und einmal kurz am Main entlang

morgen früh möchte ich mal eine schöne Schneetour durch den Wald machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2005)

Nix für Schönwetterfahrer, Wintergefrustete, Verschnupfte, Faule, Einzelfahrer..........und soooo weiter:

Bitte meldet Euch spätestens bis Donnerstagmittag an oder ab. Ich toure nämlich früher los, wenn sich keiner anschliessen will.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1843


----------



## Sakir (19. Dezember 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: die so früh aufstehn haben bestimmt ganz unbequeme betten oder müssen sogar auf holzpritschen schlafen


nee nee nee, das siehst du falsch, wir liegen nur nicht so lange im Bett,
weil wir nicht die ganze Nacht die Ecke suchen müssen   
sei aber froh, das du nicht raus bist....  

@Erdi01: mich natürlich auch ! ! ! bin keine Einzelschwimmer


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Dezember 2005)

Abend....

Ich wollte noch mal den 24.12. anschneiden. Kann da nur loti, oder hat noch jemand alle Geschenke und kann am Samstag..    !?

Hoffentlich schneits weiter.. dann wird morgen mal wieder die Morethütte "erklommen" und die Schlittenpiste runter


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2005)

Moin allerseits

am 24.12.05 werde ich auf alle Fälle aufs Bike steigen. Da wir aber  Heiligabend Besuch bekommen, muß ich allerspätestens um 15:30 Uhr zuhause sein. Kommt also ganz darauf an was im Tourenangebot sein wird, ob ich mitfahren kann.  Ich werde ansonsten den Hahnenkamm/Buchberg unsicher machen und wer will, kann sich mir gerne anschliessen. Startzeit ist dann allerdings spätestens 10:30 Uhr in Hanau, bzw. 11:30 in Mainflingen 

Wichtiger noch ist mir, dass ich nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen aufs Bike komme und die ganzen Kalorien verbrennen kann. Wer ist denn zwischen den Jahren zuhause und hat Lust am 27. oder 28.12. ne längere Tour zu fahren ? Weiterhin plane ich natürlich noch vor Sylvester, am 30.12 ne Tour zu fahren.


----------



## Andreas (20. Dezember 2005)

Am 24. habe ich leider zu viel zu tun und "zwischen den Jahren" muss ich arbeiten. Evtl. bekomme ich aber den 23. und 27. wenigstens frei.

Schade das es nicht kalt geblieben ist. Gestern beim joggen bin ich von Pfütze zu Pfütze gesprungen.


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Dezember 2005)

@Google.. ich will auch spätestens um 15 Uhr daheim sein. Bei uns schauts nicht anders aus mitem Besuch.. 
Also ich wollt so zwischen 9-10Uhr starten. dann ca. 5 Std fahren.
Zwischen den Jahren bin ich auch daheim und hab Urlaub. Können uns da gerne noch mal absprechen bzgl. Touren   

@Andreas.. hast mich ja angesteckt mitem Joggen und ich werd heute mal schauen, wie es so im Wald ausschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2005)

HABEN WILL ... HABEN WILL    

Sch... auf Geld, mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix ... hmmm


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> HABEN WILL ... HABEN WILL
> 
> Sch... auf Geld, mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix ... hmmm


 ... Mist falsche Größe


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> HABEN WILL ... HABEN WILL
> 
> Sch... auf Geld, mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix ... hmmm



 ... das ist krass! Würde ich mir auch gefallen lassen


----------



## Andreas (21. Dezember 2005)

Bei dem Startpreis waere ich mal auf die ebay Gebuehren gespannt, wenn niemand bietet.


----------



## Lupo (21. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Startpreis waere ich mal auf die ebay Gebuehren gespannt, wenn niemand bietet.


wirste ja sehn wieviele cd-fetischisten es (noch) gibt    
kann ja auch sein dass der den preis in lire reinsetzen wollte, is ja schliesslich die italien ausführung und du darfst die 40 versandkosten bei selbstabholung nicht vergessen, die aber bei dem preis die kalkulation nicht wirklich ins wanken bringen...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wirste ja sehn wieviele cd-fetischisten es (noch) gibt


hatt mich da Jemand gerufen  

Ich schau in ... sagen wir mal 6 Jahren   ... nach so einem Rahmen vllt. ist er dann so bezahlbar wie der Raven heute  

Und überhaupt, habt ihr Fusion-Jünger Euch eigentlich schon vom CUBE-Schock erholt  

Und nochwas, irgendwie war mir heute so als ob ich im Augenwinkel einen verkehrswidrig auf dem Bürgersteig fahrenden Rennradler gesehen hätte


----------



## Sakir (21. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas, irgendwie war mir heute so als ob ich im Augenwinkel einen verkehrswidrig auf dem Bürgersteig fahrenden Rennradler gesehen hätte


hmmmm.... wer war das wohl     
morgen komm ich nicht bei dir entlang


----------



## KillerN (21. Dezember 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das es nicht kalt geblieben ist. Gestern beim joggen bin ich von Pfütze zu Pfütze gesprungen.



Nach meiner fahrt am Main entlang richtung FFM, war ich so verisifft, ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie ich nach der Waldfahrt ausgesehen hätte   

P.S.: Es war richtig geil die Skipiste (Feldberg) mit nem Schlitten runter zu fahren, an den kreuzenden Wegen hebt man richtig krass ab und fliegt (meistens auf die fresse -> obwohl ich nen guten plastikschlitten geliehen hatte <-) sehr weit. Das hochlaufen war aber echt anstrengend, nach 6x hatten wir dann genug. Aber es hat mega Spaß gemacht ! Auch was für "ältere" !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Dezember 2005)

Es ist Donnerstag und ich weiss noch nichts genaus, was jetzt am 24.12. ist (und jetzt sacht nicht Weihnachten, das glaub ich euch eh nicht)....

Ich gehe doch nicht davon aus, dass ich alleine fahren muss ?!


----------



## loti (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo winterradler,
ich gebe mal meine Terminplanung für die nächsten Tage durch. Vielleicht finden wir ja was für gemeinsame Ausfahrten.
Do. 22.12. Entschuldigung google, ich fahre heute im Hellen 2-3 Stunden, deshalb mußt Du auf mich verzichten.
Sa. 24.12.  Für mich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, da ich erst um 10 Uhr starten kann. 11 Uhr 15 an der Brücke in Mainflingen oder 10 Uhr 30 Thomashütte. RedRum05  und google, finden wir zusammen?
Von Mo. 26.12. bis Do. 29.12. möchte ich tagsüber  5-7 Stunden fahren.  Abfahrtszeiten ab 8 Uhr sind dann machbar. Die Strecken sind mir egal. Ich komme auch über den Main, um im Spessart zu fahren.
An Silvester, 31.12. fahre ich meine jährliche Silvester-Tour (Langstadt, Wartturm, Wenigumstadt, Groß-Umstadt, ca. 80 km, Start wäre um 11 Uhr an der Thomashütte).
Vielleicht kommen wir ja zusammen!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Do. 22.12. Entschuldigung google, ich fahre heute im Hellen 2-3 Stunden, deshalb mußt Du auf mich verzichten.


Angenommen !! Mein Mtb wird heut wahrscheinlich eh nicht fertig, deshalb hatte ich die Tour gestern schon rausgeschmissen und fahr heute gegen 16:30 Uhr mit meinen Crosser am Main lang





			
				loti schrieb:
			
		

> Sa. 24.12.  Für mich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, da ich erst um 10 Uhr starten kann. 11 Uhr 15 an der Brücke in Mainflingen oder 10 Uhr 30 Thomashütte. RedRum05  und google, finden wir zusammen?


11:15 Uhr in Mainflingen wäre ok für mich. Wie ich zur Thomashütte komm, weiß ich (noch) nicht. Wäre wohl auch ein bisserl früh...


			
				loti schrieb:
			
		

> Von Mo. 26.12. bis Do. 29.12. möchte ich tagsüber  5-7 Stunden fahren.  Abfahrtszeiten ab 8 Uhr sind dann machbar. Die Strecken sind mir egal. Ich komme auch über den Main, um im Spessart zu fahren.


Wie gesagt am 27.ten oder 28.ten steh ich bereit für ne Tour, 6 Stunden würden mir aber reichen und dann auch eher was Ebenes. Von meiner Warte könnt ich Kinzigstausee oder Mainz vorschlagen, oder wir könnten auch den Vulkanradweg fahren, ist aber stark wetterabhängig. Von der Startzeit muß es net unbedingt vor 10:00 Uhr sein Kleines Päuschen brauch ich auch immer....





			
				loti schrieb:
			
		

> An Silvester, 31.12. fahre ich meine jährliche Silvester-Tour (Langstadt, Wartturm, Wenigumstadt, Groß-Umstadt, ca. 80 km, Start wäre um 11 Uhr an der Thomashütte).


Wie lange dauert die Tour in etwa ? Pause geplant  ? Muß ich erst noch zuhause abstimmen. Aber eher werde ich wohl am 30.12. touren können.





			
				loti schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommen wir ja zusammen!


Aber Bitte !!


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Dezember 2005)

@loti und Google.... ich hätte noch ne Tour von der Thomashütte aus die zum Main (bei FFM), FFM Airport und über Langener Waldsee zurück geht.
10:30 Start - dann wären wir wieder gegen 15-16 Uhr an der Thomashütte bzw. loti kann dann in Dreieich bei Intresse aussteigen .. 
Also wollte bzw. muss so gegen 15 Uhr daheim sein, denn ich muss dann noch ein wenig daheim helfen. Habt ihr andere/bessere Vorschläge?
Die Thomashütte ist leicht zu finden. Willst du mit dem Auto, oder Bike kommen, Google ?!

Am 26.12. werde ich zwar auch ne Tour fahren, aber da dann das nächste Familientreffen mit komplette Versammlung schon früher ansteht ist Startzeit gegen 8 Uhr und dann so ca. 3-4 Stunden fahren. An den anderen Tagen können wir gerne was planen loti. Auch gerne mit früheren Startzeiten, dass man noch den Mittag für unwichtiges hat   

Am 31.12. muss ich schauen, wie ich da Zeit habe, aber hab Intresse.


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @loti und Google.... ich hätte noch ne Tour von der Thomashütte aus die zum Main (bei FFM), FFM Airport und über Langener Waldsee zurück geht.
> 10:30 Start - dann wären wir wieder gegen 15-16 Uhr an der Thomashütte bzw. loti kann dann in Dreieich bei Intresse aussteigen ..
> Also wollte bzw. muss so gegen 15 Uhr daheim sein, denn ich muss dann noch ein wenig daheim helfen. Habt ihr andere/bessere Vorschläge?
> Die Thomashütte ist leicht zu finden. Willst du mit dem Auto, oder Bike kommen, Google ?!


Also wie gesagt, ich muß spätestens 15:30 Uhr daheim in der Tür stehen und das ist schon die absolute Grenze :-(( Die Aussage:" Gegen 15:00 - 16:00 Uhr ist mir etwas zu vage. Na ja, und ich müßt mal wieder Höhenmeter fahren, deshalb ist mir der Spessart lieber.....

Aber kein Problem: Macht was alleine aus.


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kein Problem: Macht was alleine aus.



Ich stell mir grade vor, wie dich beleidigt in die Ecke stellst   
Naja, aber bei mir wäre das selbe Problem wenn ich in den Spessart fahren würde.

Ich glaub eher die Startzeit vom ollen Langschläfer aus Dreieich ist das Problem   

Ich sehs schon kommen und es wird doch ne one man Tour


----------



## loti (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo google und RedRum05,
ich bin dafür, dass wir zusammen fahren. Also mein Vorschlag:
Ich kann am 24.12. um 10 Uhr 15 in Ober-Roden am Bahnübergang in der Stadtmitte sein oder 10 Uhr 30 am Kalksteinwerk vor dem Opel-Prüffeld. Von dort könnten RedRum05 und ich nach Mainflingen fahren und wären um 11 Uhr 15 an der Brücke. Dann eine Runde nach googles Vorstellungen durch den Spessart. WIr müßten dann um 14 Uhr entweder in Seligenstadt oder oder in Groß-Krotzenburg sein, dann kämen RedRum05 und ich pünktlich nach Hause.

RedRum05, deine Main-Airport-Tour können wir ja am 26.12. oder am 27.12.fahren. Wenn meine Familie nicht da ist, kann ich auch mal früh aus dem Haus. Aber da Du am 26.12. nur 3-4 Std. Zeit hast, könnte es am 26.12. knapp werden, also wäre der 27.12. besser.
Und damit die Planung langsam komplett wird. Ich würde am 28.12. gerne den Vulkan-Radweg fahren. google, wo und wann treffen wir uns?
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2005)

Also ich bin für loti's Vorschlag  Kein Problem für mich, dass Ihr um 14:00 Uhr in Großkrotzenburg seid.
@[email protected] Wieso beleidigte Leberwurst ? War ehrlich von mir gemeint, dass ich damit kein Problem habe...

@[email protected] am 28.12.05 ist für mich gebongt auch wenn es schneien würde (Auf frisch gefallenem Schnee machts eh am meisten Spass). Ich würde ab Glauburg/Bahnhof starten, Startzeit dort zwischen 9:30 Uhr - 11:00 Uhr. Ich würds gerne noch ne Weile offen lassen falls es noch Interessierte gibt. Wir können den Tag ja schon fest einplanen.

So, ich muß erst mal los....


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Dezember 2005)

@Google.. nehm nicht alles so ernst 

Wat ein Stress und das am 24.12.    ,könnte man aber eigentlich so machen.
Vulkanradweg am 28.12. hört sich auch gut an.. halten wir mal so fest !   



P.S.: FEIERABEND


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] am 28.12.05 ist für mich gebongt auch wenn es schneien würde (Auf frisch gefallenem Schnee machts eh am meisten Spass). Ich würde ab Glauburg/Bahnhof starten, Startzeit dort zwischen 9:30 Uhr - 11:00 Uhr. Ich würds gerne noch ne Weile offen lassen falls es noch Interessierte gibt. Wir können den Tag ja schon fest einplanen.
> ...


also DAS ist schon fieeeeesssss  

Habe gerade überlegt wegen dem 24zigsten, eigentlich könnte ich schon, nur war ich gerade im Keller bei meim F700. Das hatte ich nach der letzten Schlammtour gerade so in den Keller gestellt und jetzt bewegt sich nix mehr - keine Kette, leine Laufräder, kein nix  Da ist erstmal Vollwaschgang mit einweichen angesagt - und dafür habe ich keine Zeit  

Dann fang ich mal an ...

ich wünsch allen aktiven und passiven Lesern eine ...

   Happy X-Messe und nen Guten Rutsch


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> An Silvester, 31.12. fahre ich meine jährliche Silvester-Tour (Langstadt, Wartturm, Wenigumstadt, Groß-Umstadt, ca. 80 km, Start wäre um 11 Uhr an der Thomashütte).


Moin loti Ich brauch Input um daheim die Chancen abstecken zu können 

Um wieviel Uhr sind wir zurück an der Thomashütte ?
Gings ggfls. auch ein bisserl früher ? Halbes Stündchen würde schon helfen.
Wieviel Hm ?
Mit oder ohne Päuschen ?

@loti,[email protected] Wie kommt Ihr zum Vulkanradweg ? Wir könnten die Startzeit vom Bahnhof in Glauburg auf 10.30 Uhr legen. Mit ner Pause in Lauterbach dürften wir so spätestens gegen 17:00 Uhr wieder in Glauburg zurück sein. Licht brauchen wir auf alle Fälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (23. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin loti Ich brauch Input um daheim die Chancen abstecken zu können
> 
> Um wieviel Uhr sind wir zurück an der Thomashütte ?
> Gings ggfls. auch ein bisserl früher ? Halbes Stündchen würde schon helfen.
> ...




Du und deine Pausen   .. kein Wunder, dass du so viele WP Punkte zusammen bekommst. Die Gabel heben zählt aber wenn als Alternative Sportart 
Ich weiß nicht, wie wir dann zum Vulkanradweg kommen - ich weiß ja nicht mal wo der lang geht *g*

Hoffentlich regnets  nicht noch weiter. Ich hab doch um 9:20 Feierabend   

Ich schließe mich dann gleich mal Erdi an...
We wish you a merry gude Weihnacht    .. and a happy Rutsch


----------



## maixle (23. Dezember 2005)

Gudde,

da ich mich im winterlichen Westerwald in der nächsten Woche befinden werde, möchte ich die letzte Gelegenheit nutzen Euch allen

*ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und ein frohes Neues Jahr wünschen. Mögen im Neuen Jahr all Eure Träume und Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.*

PS: Einen guten Vorsatz habe ich schon: Endlich mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour mit Euch machen  .

In diesem Sinne
Maixle


----------



## Ippie (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünschen und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Ich werde in kürze Feierabend machen und am Sonntag morgen geht es für 8 Tage nach Wallgau/Mittenwald. Ich bin dann erst wieder am 03.01. online. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Andreas (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche auch allen TruH-Threaddies 

Frohe Weihnachten
und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!

Genießt die Tage, laßt es Euch gute gehen und esst nicht zu viel.


----------



## sb- (23. Dezember 2005)

Als heimlicher Leser dieses Threads wage ich mich auch mal kurz in das Eisbärengehege um allen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten zu wünschen. 

Und ab morgen wird sich - entgegen Andreas´ Äußerung - die Wampe vollgeschlagen


----------



## puls190 (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche allen FROHE WEIHNACHTEN





PS: wegen dem vielen essen bin ich heute eine teure Wette eingegangen  

muss bis zu einem festgelegtem Datum ein bestimmtes Gewicht haben sonst wird es sehr teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (24. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche allen FROHE WEIHNACHTEN...


...wir auch und dazu auch noch alles gute fürs neue jahr  


wir sind dann erstmal weg zum schneebiken und punkte sammeln im schwarzwald. bis 2006,

martina und wolfgang


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo All,

auch von mir allen Bikern hier und anders wo 


Frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Tage!
Und das ein oder andere Bike taugliche  ​
Bis demnächst mal wieder  

Der Weihnachtliche Fisch  ​


----------



## Sakir (24. Dezember 2005)

bevor ich der letzte bin :


wünsche allen ein frohes    Weihnachtsfest


----------



## SteelManni (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo @ all,  

einer muß der letzte sein, auch von mir

allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!       

Gruß
SteelManni

bike ever, work never!


----------



## sb- (24. Dezember 2005)

Bin ich vollgefressen..   

Was gab's denn bei Euch alles Gutes? 
Fange mal an mit verschiedenen Kartoffelsalaten (mit Majo/mit Schinken), geräucherter Forelle, leckeren Baguettes und selbstgemachten Schoko-Crossies mit viel Cognac


----------



## SteelManni (25. Dezember 2005)

frohe Weihnacht @ all,  

bevor ich mir jetzt wieder den Ranzen voll schlage, muß ich noch meinen LMB-Eintrag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1860

zum besten geben!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Issean (25. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin aus Hanau.
Ich würde auch gerne mit jemandem mitfahren  .

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## loti (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Issean,
so wie ich das sehe, hast Du in den nächsten Tagen genügend Möglichkeiten bei ganz unterschiedlichen Touren mitzumachen.
Morgen, Mo. 26.12. biete ich eine lockere Tour in den Vordertaunus an (Eintrag folgt gleich).
Di. 27.12. macht Steelmanni seine Hahnenkamm-Tour.
Mi. 28.12. kommt dann der Vulkan-Radweg mit google.
Sa. 31.12. mache ich eine Silvester-Tour zum Radheimer Turm (Eintrag erfolgt auch gleich)
Was will man mehr?
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Issean,
> so wie ich das sehe, hast Du in den nächsten Tagen genügend Möglichkeiten bei ganz unterschiedlichen Touren mitzumachen.
> Morgen, Mo. 26.12. biete ich eine lockere Tour in den Vordertaunus an (Eintrag folgt gleich).
> Di. 27.12. macht Steelmanni seine Hahnenkamm-Tour.
> ...



Abend..
Als ich meinen Vater gestern durch mehr oder weniger Zufall gesacht hab, kannte er dich sogar noch.. ist auch mal mit dir gefahren, aber das ist schon laaang her 

Meine FFM Tour bitte nicht vergessen, die will ich ja auch noch fahren - und wenn ich es alleine mach   

Morgenfrüh wird evtl. kurz aufs Bike gehüpft und danach wird sich voll gestopft


----------



## loti (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo RedRum05,
jetzt verrate mir mal den Vornamen Deines Vaters. Vielleicht erinnerne ich mich auch an ihn.
Ja, Deine Frankfurt-Tour steht auch noch an  . Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hättest Du diese Woche noch den Do. 29. oder Fr. 30.12. frei. Ich wäre dann auf jeden Fall dabei.
Aber es ginge auch nächste Woche, da bin ich noch sehr flexibel in meiner Terminplanung.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2005)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Issean,
> so wie ich das sehe, hast Du in den nächsten Tagen genügend Möglichkeiten bei ganz unterschiedlichen Touren mitzumachen.
> Morgen, Mo. 26.12. biete ich eine lockere Tour in den Vordertaunus an (Eintrag folgt gleich).
> Di. 27.12. macht Steelmanni seine Hahnenkamm-Tour.
> ...


leck mich am A....  

Das Tourenangebot derzeit ist ja größer wie Sommer  Dagegen ist im Sommer ja garnix hier los ...   
Was machen die die auf der Arbeit sind ... außer sich zu ärgern  

Einen Nightride am DO abend ins Auge fassen. Noch Jemand hier, der nicht schon am Tag gefahren ist und vllt mitfahren will


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Dezember 2005)

@loti...  Vorname von meinem Vater ist Rudi. Kumpel von ihm arbeitet, oder hat beim Zweirad Möck gearbeitet und heisst Uwe Perot - oder irgendwie so. Wegen meinem Tourangebot, muss ich mal schauen wie es am Besten klappt. Muss ja auch noch en bissl was neben Biken machen   

@Erdi...  So Tourenangebote und das auch noch bei solch einem Wetter 
Hast du gar kein Urlaub oder so was in die Richtung !?

War grade mitem Bruder auf der A3 unterwegs und die streuen schon, obwohl es noch nicht schneit oder sonst was.. ich glaub die wissen schon einiges mehr


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi...  So Tourenangebote und das auch noch bei solch einem Wetter
> Hast du gar kein Urlaub oder so was in die Richtung !?


erst gehabt und krank gewesen  Zwischen den Jahren sind die Kollegen dran mit Urlaub und ich muß Dienst schieben. Dafür habe ich im neuen Jahr dann wieder frei. Mal sehen was es dann für Tourangebote gibt  

Lotis Tour morgen würd ich ja zeitlich noch hinkriegen, aber ob ich mich überreden kann schon um 8 aufzustehen um um 10 in Dreieich zu stehen. Ich weis nett ...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Lotis Tour morgen würd ich ja zeitlich noch hinkriegen, aber ob ich mich überreden kann schon um 8 aufzustehen um um 10 in Dreieich zu stehen. Ich weis nett ...


so ich bin wach, dann werd ich mal mitkommen und um 10 in Sprendlingen sein. Bis dann ...


----------



## Google (26. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin,

Ich hab die Vulkanradwegtour am Mittwoch auch ins Last-Minute-Biking eingestellt  Wir werden wohl auf Schnee fahren können  

Vulkanradweg am 28.12..05 

Licht mitnehmen nicht vergessen 

Eventuell kann ich noch jemanden mitnehmen. Einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## puls190 (26. Dezember 2005)

So ich habe es getan   

Habe mich für die Vulkanradwegtour angemeldet  


Google ich nehme ein Seil mit falls ich schlapp mache zähle ich auf dich 


Welches Tourangebot gibt es den morgen ich habe irgendwie den Überblick verloren


----------



## loti (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo puls190,
schön von Dir zu hören. Morgen fährt steelmanni zum Hahnenkamm. Da kann ich leider nicht, da ich vormittags was erledigen muß. Ich fahre dann am Nachmittag meine 100 km gemütlich. 
Aber am Mittwoch, bin ich dabei. Wir fahren gemeinsam den Vulkanradweg. Ich bin auch kein Raser. Von daher wird das schon gemeinsam klappen.
Heute bin ich mit erdi01 durch den Vordertaunus gefahren. Das Wetter war viele besser als angekündigt, fast nur Sonne. Ich habe mal 3 Bilder davon in mein Fotoalbum gestellt: 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=33236
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] Schön das Du mitfährst  Wir lassen es ruhig angehen. Wird bestimmt super bei dem Schnee  Ich denk mal. dass es auf weite Strecken gut zu fahren geht, vereinzelt werden wir aber auch aufpassen müssen  

Mal schauen wie lange wir brauchen im Schnee   

Bis morsche dann...


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Schön das Du mitfährst  Wir lassen es ruhig angehen. Wird bestimmt super bei dem Schnee  Ich denk mal. dass es auf weite Strecken gut zu fahren geht, vereinzelt werden wir aber auch aufpassen müssen
> 
> Mal schauen wie lange wir brauchen im Schnee
> 
> Bis morsche dann...



Ich war mitem Killer Eisbär unterwegs und es war... extrem matschig! Der Schnne taut zu 90% auf den Wegen und der Rest klebt am Bike und vor allem an den Bremsen, gell Jens 
Werd mir jetzt erst mal heute oder morgen noch mal den Nobby Nic für hinten holen. Fahrrad hab ich schon in Wolldecken eingepackt, weill dem kleinen so kalt war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

na wie war es auf dem Hahnenkamm? Hatte leider zeitgleich einen anderen Termin bei meinem Zahnarzt! Aber auf der Fahrt dahin ist mir Issean glaube ich begegnet, es gibt wohl nicht viele Canyon Yellowstone im Moment auf den Strassen 

Das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei!

Ciao


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schnee taut zu 90% auf den Wegen und der Rest klebt am Bike und vor allem an den Bremsen, gell Jens


Damit werden wir so gut wie gar nicht zu kämpfen haben, weil wir in entsprechender Höhenlage biken und es nur wenig tauen dürfte, bzw. getaut hat. Mehr Bedenken hab ich zur Schneehöhe. In Nordhessen soll es noch mehr geschneit haben.....und ich hoff mal das die auf dem Weg keine Loipe gespurt haben  

Nun ich freu mich sehr auf Morgen und lass mich überraschen  

Hahnenkamm wär ich heut mit dem SteelManni ja auch gefahren wenn net schon der Vulkanradweg geplant gewesen wäre. War bestimmt net schlecht  Oder @SteelManni;[email protected] ??


----------



## puls190 (27. Dezember 2005)

habe gerade mal in Glauberg angerufen ! !


ca 15cm Schnee


----------



## KillerN (27. Dezember 2005)

Ohh, Design veränderungen *freu*

Also da es doch gerade so toll schneit und es wegen dem Frost zur Zeit auch net zur Pampe wird, rufe ich alle harten Männer auf jetzt den Rodgau Rundweg zu fahren. Wer hat frei und ist dabei  ?


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh, Design veränderungen *freu*
> 
> Also da es doch gerade so toll schneit und es wegen dem Frost zur Zeit auch net zur Pampe wird, rufe ich alle harten Männer auf jetzt den Rodgau Rundweg zu fahren. Wer hat frei und ist dabei  ?



...  
und das ganze evtl. noch in kurzen Hosen, gelle Jens  
Lampe, Klamotten .... hab alles - wer fährt alles mit ?!


----------



## KillerN (27. Dezember 2005)

Habe auch alles, wenn noch einer mit dabei ist, wirds ernst, dann fahre ich echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Issean (28. Dezember 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> na wie war es auf dem Hahnenkamm? Hatte leider zeitgleich einen anderen Termin bei meinem Zahnarzt! Aber auf der Fahrt dahin ist mir Issean glaube ich begegnet, es gibt wohl nicht viele Canyon Yellowstone im Moment auf den Strassen
> 
> ...



Hat der Typ auch sehr originelle und hauptsache passende Klamotten an? Dann war das 100% Issean  .


----------



## Issean (28. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> War bestimmt net schlecht  Oder @SteelManni;[email protected] ??


Hier kann ich nur zustimmen  .


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh, Design veränderungen *freu*
> 
> Also da es doch gerade so toll schneit und es wegen dem Frost zur Zeit auch net zur Pampe wird, rufe ich alle harten Männer auf jetzt den Rodgau Rundweg zu fahren. Wer hat frei und ist dabei  ?


wärend Killer noch aufruft ist Erdi schon gefahren So sieht draußen aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/209325/si/snowride

@google, puls, [email protected] das wird morgen garantiert nix, alles vereist, nehmt die Schlittttterschuhe und lasst die Bikes zu Hause. Ich gönns Euch


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wärend Killer noch aufruft ist Erdi schon gefahren So sieht draußen aus:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/209325/si/snowride



Misst.. wir hatten noch überlegt dich anzurufen. 

Ich schau grad ausem Fenster und bis zu 10cm Schnne auf jeden Fall. Wo sind meine Bikeklamotte, es geht ins Messelerhügelland


----------



## KillerN (28. Dezember 2005)

Sehr gut Erdi !

Aber beim nächsten mal musste kurz posten, ich wäre gern ne kleinere Runde mitgefahren, so ein Wetter hat man halt net immer.


----------



## SteelManni (28. Dezember 2005)

Issean schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann ich nur zustimmen  .



Hallo @ all,
ja es war eine schöne Runde über Hahnenkamm und Birkenheiner.
Wir waren zu viert, nur schnee hats noch nicht so viel gehabt gestern!

Dafür das mir gestern morgen noch eine HEXE ins Kreuz geschossen ist,
ging es ganz gut!

Issean ist ja noch ein ganz junger, und im Forum auch noch nicht bekannt!
@Issean, Du brauchst unbedingt gescheite Klamotten, dann macht das
biken bei dem wetter, und mit uns, noch mehr  Spass!

Hier eine "kleine" Liste von mir:
Also auf jedenfall brauchst Du eine kurze Radlerhose mit Einsatz, darüber 
kannst Du eine lange (ohne Einsatz) tragen, oder auch ein paar Beinlinge
und Knielinge darüber, so wie ich das mache!
Dann bei dem Wetter, ein langes Funktionsunterhemd, ein Radtrikot kurz,
und Armlinge, die kannst Du dann auch im Frühjahr und Herbst tragen!
Eine Winddichte Funktionsjacke, es muß für den Anfang nicht unbedingt eine
von Gore sein!
Wenn Du bei richtigen Minusgraden untewegs bist, kannst Du noch ein
dünnes langes Fleeceshirt drunter tragen!
Ein Paar Radschuhe mit etwas Profil und am besten, Neopreen-Überschuhe.
Dazu keine so dicken Wollhandschuhe, sondern lange leicht gefütterte
Radhandschuhe mit Windstopp!
Ein dünnes Stirnband und ein Buff runden das ganze ab!

Also Issean, Du siehst, da brauchst Du doch einiges, mit der Investition in ein
gutes Bike ist es also nich getan!
Für den Anfang kannst Du auch einmal bei Aldi oder Tschibo schauen, die haben machmal was im Angebot!
Als angehender Abiturient und Baldstudent, hast du bestimmt nocht nicht so viel kohle!

Gruß
SteelManni

PS. Smileys gehen nicht!


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Dezember 2005)

Issean schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Typ auch sehr originelle und hauptsache passende Klamotten an? Dann war das 100% Issean  .


 
Du meinst sowas wie grün-blaue Jogginghose usw.?

Das kommt noch wenn du erstmal eine weile dabei bist!

CU


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Dezember 2005)

Es hat sich wirklich gelohnt das Biken ausm Keller zu holen!  
Digi-Cam war auch mit dabei. Nach ca. der Hälfte war der Akku leer, aber ein paar Fotos sind trotzdem draus geworden...
Bild 1
Bild 2, oder auch.. allein im weichen weiss 
Bild 3 - verschneiter Trail
Bild 4

Es waren vielleicht 5% von den Wegen "matschig" und dort konnte man auf den Neuschnee ausweichen. War wirklich geil zu fahren und da es ja immer weiter schneit, wird es wohl morgen noch mal ne Runde im Schnee geben 

Komischerweise hatte ich gar keine Probleme mit dem Racing-Ralph hinten!? War eigentlich Spurtreu und dort wo es zu extrem wurde, konnte auch der Nobby-Nic nicht so recht. Also bei Neuschnee hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Racing-Ralph. Den Rest werde ich wohl morgen testen...


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] Was war los mit Dir ?  Loti hatte seinen Anschlusszug verpasst und ich hätte ihn von Hanau aus abgeholt wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß Du nicht fährst.......So sind wir alle einzeln gefahren 

Eine kleine Nachricht hätte genügt

Ich hätte wetten können, daß ich Dein Handynummer habe.. Leider war es nicht so.


----------



## puls190 (28. Dezember 2005)

Habe leider keine passende Ausrede parat !!

Ich habe voll verpennt 

erst um 11Uhr wieder unter den Lebenden da war es auch für eine Nachricht zu spät,  war blöd von mir tut mir leid kommt nicht wieder vor versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
das fing heute gar nicht gut an. Erst verpasse ich meinen Anschlußzug und bin erst um 10 Uhr 30 in Glauburg.  Dann habe ich das falsche MTB genommen. Der Vulkanradweg war sehr vereist, dass ist nichts für den IRC Mythos. Nach 10 km Rumgeeiere habe ich in Ortenberg die Route geändert und bin im Zickzack nach Hause gefahren.  Erst bin ich die Bundestraße  gefahren, hab mich dann bei einem Versuch auf Seitenstraßen weiterzukommen auf spiegelglatter Fahrbahn mal hingelegt. Bin bei Bruchköbel fast auf der Autobahn gelandet und dann auf Radwegen über Hanau, Steinheim, Lämmerspiel, Obertshausen und Dietzenbach nach Hause gekommen.
119 km, 6 Std. 49  Min. - Punkte für den Winterpokal!
Ab morgen fahre ich wieder mit Spike-Reifen! Die haben zwar einen Rollwiderstand, dass man glaubt permanent bergauf zu fahren, aber man rutscht halt nicht.
Bis die Tage
loti


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe leider keine passende Ausrede parat !!
> 
> Ich habe voll verpennt
> 
> erst um 11 Uhr wieder unter den Lebenden da war es auch für eine Nachricht zu spät,  war blöd von mir tut mir leid kommt nicht wieder vor versprochen


Angenommen Das gibt beim nächsten Stammtisch éin Freibier  

@[email protected] Da haste  ja wieder ordentlich km geschrubbt. Ich war mit den Little Albert unterwegs und es ging eigentlich recht gut zu fahren...Ausgenommen die ersten 10 Km  Dann kam langsam der jungfräuliche Schnee. Allerdings nach gut 2 Stunden Fahrt Vulkanradweg soviel davon, daß es kein Weiterkommen mehr gab Ich bin dann wieder abgedreht und bin nuuur 3:45 h getourt. Rückzus bin ich bald eingefroren. Es ging ja nur bergab und man konnte wegen des Schnees kein Gas geben..... War schön ausgekühlt und hab daheim erstmal ein heißes Bad genommen.

@[email protected] Wegen der Sylvestertour mußt Du mir vorher unbedingt Feedback geben ob es die Verhältnisse zulassen mit den Little Albert zu fahren. Ich hab nämlich keine Spikes..


----------



## KillerN (28. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe voll verpennt



Das passiert mir jeden Montag  

Und der Lehrer sieht dann so aus ->   

*g*

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] ich habs Euch doch gleich gesagt, dass wird nix Aber auf den ollen Erdi hört ja eh keiner  

Wegen SA halt ich mir auch offen. Ich hab auch keine Spikes. Wengleich ich auch schon am überlegen bin. Ein zusärtlichen LRS hab ich ja schon ewig im Keller liegen und über Ebay gibts da so gut wie nix für ... hmmm

Wer fährt hier alles Spikes und Welche Ich weis von Loti und glaube BlackTrek hatt auch mal was gepostet ... sprecht


----------



## Sakir (28. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> fährt hier alles Spikes und Welche Ich weis von Loti und glaube BlackTrek hatt auch mal was gepostet ... sprecht


die Infos würden mich auch mal interessieren !
sag mal was zu den SpikesReifen.....


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ich habs Euch doch gleich gesagt, dass wird nix Aber auf den ollen Erdi hört ja eh keiner


Na ja komm  Haste eben net gesagt  Im Übrigen war das ne tolle Tour in einer super Schneelandschaft, teils mit Sonne. Zwischendrin dachte ich mir nur: " Das sind die schönen Momente, die ich nicht missen möchte"  Die Tour hat mich zu Kritzleien im Schnee für Loti inspiriert, die er ja leider nicht gesehen hat


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2005)

doch hab ich 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @google, puls, [email protected] das wird morgen garantiert nix, alles vereist, nehmt die Schlittttterschuhe und lasst die Bikes zu Hause. Ich gönns Euch


aber ist schon klasse bei *so* nem Schnee Vllt morgen noch, spätestens übermorgen ist es vorbei mit Pulverschnee ...


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Dezember 2005)

Samstag soll es anfangen zu regnen.. wat soll das  

Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall noch mal ne Runde drehen. Weiß aber leider noch nicht wie ich Zeit hab, aber das Wetter muss man ja noch ausnutzen!


----------



## Andreas (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin gestern noch dem Schnee im Odenwald entgegen gefahren. Doch leider wurde es immer grüner. Heute konnte ich leider nicht. 

Spikes kann man sich aus alten Reifen auch selbst bauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=72021&page=228
oder
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117163 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Dezember 2005)

Also ich muß es auch noch mal Testen im Schnee zufahren.

Ich werde morgen Mittag so ab 14:30 denke ich mal richtung Hausberg aufbrechen! Wer Lust hat meldet euch.

CU


----------



## SteelManni (28. Dezember 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muß es auch noch mal Testen im Schnee zufahren.
> 
> Ich werde morgen Mittag so ab 14:30 denke ich mal richtung Hausberg aufbrechen! Wer Lust hat meldet euch.
> 
> CU



klingt gut,  
wenn ichs von A-burg noch schaffe bis halb drei, komm ich bei Dir vorbei!

Gruß


----------



## puls190 (29. Dezember 2005)

So ein Mist 

jetz habe ich mich endlich nach 10 Tagen Bikepause und Dauerextrempennen 
mal wieder auf Bike geschwungen da habe ich doch tatsächlich nach 1h Fahrzeit einen Platten   und musste die wunderschöne Schneefahrt abbrechen.
Natürlich hatte ich kein Handy und kein Geld dabei, so musste ich 30min in die Zivilisation laufen, dort durfte ich in einem Friseursalon telefoniern sowie im warmen bei einer Tasse Kaffee warten bis mich meine Pulsine abgeholt hat.
Saublöd ohne Handy musste sogar über die Telefonauskunft zu hause anrufen da ich nicht mal meine Nummer auswendig weiß, ist ja alles so schön im Mobiltelefon gespeichert.

Aber so eine Tour im Schnee macht schon richtg Spaß und die schönen geposteten Bilder von euch haben mich erst dazu gebracht es live zu erleben !!


----------



## KillerN (29. Dezember 2005)

OjeOje, nur gut das du eigentlich nur 30min laufen musstest, stell dir mal vor daraus wäre eine Stunde geworden und du wärst in einen Schneesturm gekommen. *MichDaAnDieseBergsteigerFilmeErinner*  

Ne mal echt, also Schlauch und Pumpe muss halt in der Trikottasche sein, gerade wenn man alleine fährt.

Aber mir ist sowas auch schonmal passiert, mitten in der Nacht, konnte aber direkt nach Hause laufen, aber son Marsch in den Rennschuhen ist echt mist.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Sakir (29. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> einen Platten


bei so einem Wetter ist flicken auch nicht einfach, wenn die Hände kalt
sind und nur noch bedingt das macht was man will   
bei mir ist immer Geld, Handy, Schlauch, Pumpe mit dabei ! ! !


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2005)

Oh Mann !! 

NUR NOCH 64 TAGE BIS MALLE !!!!!! ​
Seid Ihr auch alle schön fit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (29. Dezember 2005)

@loti.. hab grade deinen LMB Eintrag entdeckt und mich gleich mal eingetragen 
Würde dann an der Thomashütte zu euch stoßen. Willst du auch den Trail am Militärzaun lang fahren? Den fahr ich so gern dahinten 
Werd allerdings nicht bei Dauerregen fahren, aber ansonsten bin ich dabei  

@puls... also Handy und Geld ist immer dabei! Für was hat man ne Satteltasche und wenn man was im Wald sein sollte, wo man nicht mehr zurück laufen kann liegt man erst mal ne Weile! ...also Handy so wie Helm immer dabei haben 
Schlauch + Pumpe hab ich auch nicht dabei... aber irgendwie ist auch nie was passiert  

Zur Wetterlage.. einfach nur  im Wald! Alles so schön eingeschneit und man war auch so allein im Wald. Hoffentlich liegt es am Samstag immer noch, dass ich den Mitfahrern vom Loti mal den Trail am Militärzaun im Schnee zeigen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2005)

Nachdem sich keiner zu meiner Frage zum obligatorischen DO Nightride geäußert hatte bin ich allein in den winterlichen Wald 

Mann was ein Ebay-Stress   Ich bin nur noch am zahlen, kassieren, Pakete abholen, Pakete verschicken ... das wird mir langsam zu nervig  

@[email protected] noch sooo viele Tage ... von mir aus kanns morgen los gehen, d.h. nee mein Renner ist gar nicht startklar


----------



## puls190 (29. Dezember 2005)

Also normal habe ich auch immer alles dabei.

Ich war zu beginn meiner Tour zu zweit.

Aber meine Mitfahrerin brach ab weil es ihr zu kalt wurde,  und ich fuhr halt ohne Handy weiter und sagte noch: " wird schon nichts passieren " na dann hat es natürlich Zoom gemacht    .

Platt ist aber auch sehr selten bei Schlauchlos


----------



## Andreas (29. Dezember 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meine Mitfahrerin brach ab weil es ihr zu kalt wurde,  und ich fuhr halt ohne Handy weiter und sagte noch: " wird schon nichts passieren " na dann hat es natürlich Zoom gemacht    .



1000 mal nix passiert ... und dann hat's Zoom gemacht.  

Den Song kenne ich.  

Ich habe nach meinen Erfahrungen sogar einen Kettennieter dabei (mir ist schon 2x die Kette gerissen) und Flickzeug, wenn ein Schlauch nicht langt (gell Erdi  ).

@Erdi: Ich bin den Nightride auch alleine gefahren. Wollte eigentlich nur mal probieren wie es geht und es war total Klasse.


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2005)

Moin, Moin

nach langer reiflicher Überlegung und studieren der Wettervorhersagen habe ich mich entschlossen, morgen nicht an der Tour teil zu nehmen. Es soll die kommende Nacht schon etwas Regnen, Morgen ist dann zusätzlich noch Tauwetter angesagt. Wenn etwas bei den Verhältnissen nicht funktioniert, dann ist es das Biken im tauendem Schnee  Mit Spikes mag es noch einigermaßen gehen...

Aber vielleicht habt Ihr ja Glück, ich drück Euch trotzdem die Daumen.

Ich will es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen, die Gelegenheit im Schnee zu fahren, einfach verstreichen zu lassen und werd heute ne Tour fahren Schade das ich gestern keine Zeit hatte, sonst wär ich mal wieder mit Barracuda/SteelManni gefahren 

Hat jemand von Euch frei oder könnte am frühen Nachmittag unterwegs sein ?

Ich könnte alles um die Barbarossaquelle und dem Buchberg herum aber auch Hahnenkamm anbieten, bin aber auch für alles andere offen. 
BlackTreck hat bestimmt keine Zeit, die "echte" Tour rund um Hanau wäre bei dem Schnee sicherlich ein Highlight....Wenns sein muß fahre ich aber auch mit denen "Ohne Führeschein" mit 

Lasst mal was hören, bzw. könnt Ihr mich auch unter 0179/9152935 anrufen


----------



## SteelManni (30. Dezember 2005)

Moin @ all, 
ich werde heute nochmal gegen 14:00 Uhr Richtung Hahnenkamm aufbrechen! 
Wir könnten uns in Kahl am Wasserturm trefen!?!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @ all,
> ich werde heute nochmal gegen 14:00 Uhr Richtung Hahnenkamm aufbrechen!
> Wir könnten uns in Kahl am Wasserturm trefen!?!
> 
> ...


Super Ok ich bin da Gehts vielleicht noch ein bisserl früher


----------



## SteelManni (30. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Super Ok ich bin da Gehts vielleicht noch ein bisserl früher


13:30 kann ich Dir anbieten, früher schaff ichs nicht!


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2005)

Das ist besser als gar nichts  

Bis denne Und net so schnell. Gelle ??


----------



## SteelManni (30. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist besser als gar nichts
> 
> Bis denne Und net so schnell. Gelle ??


geht klar, wer ist hier der ältere?


no Spikes!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaub Mafels hat heut Geburtstag!
 Allles Guude von mir zum 40ten!  
Willkommen im Klub! 
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (30. Dezember 2005)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub Mafels hat heut Geburtstag!
> Allles Guude von mir zum 40ten!
> Willkommen im Klub!
> Gruß
> SteelManni


von mir natürlich auch alles GUUUDEEE,  

ich dencke aber nicht, das er es vorerst lesen wird, 
*letzte Aktivitäe 19.11.2005* !
er hat wohl andere Sachen zu tun..... 

*40*... ohje, alles alte Säcke


----------



## Andreas (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi Mafels,

auch von mir ...

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG*
... und alles Gute!!!

     



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *40*... ohje, alles alte Säcke



Vielleicht sollten wir nächstes Jahr eine Ü40 Gruppe aufmachen


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Dezember 2005)

Ein Eisbären Ü40 Team  


!! Alles gute zum Burzeltag !!
    

... und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder aufm Bike. Würde mich freun


----------



## Barracuda_de (30. Dezember 2005)

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!!

Mafels,

auch von mir ...

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG*
... und alles Gute!!!


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!!
> 
> Mafels,
> 
> ...



so hab mir mal ein paar smilies geklaut  

alles gute auch aus dem nachbar-fred


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2005)

> *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG*
> ... und alles Gute!!!



Wo isser nur der mafels


----------



## Andreas (30. Dezember 2005)

Muß leider auch unsere Jahresabschlußtour absagen.  
Hatte heute einen Ausfall der Hinterradbremse. Ich hab nicht gewusst dass sich Beläge bei Scheibenbremsen so schnell abfahren. Vielleicht sollte ich es bei den Abfahrten einfach laufen lassen.


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Dezember 2005)

Neuer Schnee und Glätte
Neues Ungemach steht im Westen bereit. Tief "Irvine" bringt bereits am Abend und in der Nacht im Westen und Südwesten neuen Schnee, später aber dann Regen mit Glatteis. 

Das will ich mir dann doch nicht mit dem Racing Ralph antun! Grade wenn es in ein paar HM rein geht, werd ich wohl zu kämpfen haben. Werd dann höchstens ne kleine Runde mit wenig Tempo für mich fahren. 
Wünsch euch aber morgen viel Spaß und wenn jemand Intresse hat, ich wollte für Mitte-Ende nächster Woche mal ne Tour anbieten... ca. 100Km und mehr auf lange gleiches Tempo als HM ausgelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (30. Dezember 2005)

so,  ich kann wieder die Maus klicken,  
nachdem mir heut auf der Abfahrt  vom Hahnenkanm, fast die Finger abgefallen wären.
 
Es war soger meinem Tacho zu kalt,  der hatte einen totalausfall! 
 
War aber eine schöne Tour so durch die verschneite Winterlandschaft.   
Nur leider wieder mal wieder die Kamera vergessen! 

Ich wünsche schon mal allen einen guten Rutsch!  

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] nach dem einer nach dem anderen abgesprungen ist, habe ich mich auch ausgetragen. Mir sind 5-6 Std. bei den Verhältnissen to mutch. Vllt fahr ich später nochmal ne kleinere Runde. Außerdem kriege ichs zeitlich nicht hin, muß jetzt nochmal weg ...


----------



## Sakir (31. Dezember 2005)

Ahoi
ich habe mal eine Frage an die Computer Spezialisten.....
wer kann mir beim einrichten (WEP) meines W-Lan mal helfen ! ! !
ich habe da ein kleines Problem.....


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> ich habe mal eine Frage an die Computer Spezialisten.....
> wer kann mir beim einrichten (WEP) meines W-Lan mal helfen ! ! !
> ich habe da ein kleines Problem.....



Dann hau mal in die Tasten und sach wo es hängt


----------



## Sakir (31. Dezember 2005)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hau mal in die Tasten und sach wo es hängt


*=> PN*


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2005)

@[email protected] was hattest Du für ein Defekt? Wie Du hier jetzt gelesen hast, hatte keiner vergeblich auf Dich gewartet Als Du anriefst muß ich wohl im Keller gewesen sein, Ebay-Pakete gepackt - nervend  

Bin jetzt auch nochmal 2 Stündchen unterwegs gewesen, richtig ekelig mittlerweile, habe meine geplante Runde abgebrochen. Auch mit Nobby Nic bei der Prampe nur noch geschlitter 

@[email protected] Bei mir läuf auch alles über WEP (nicht WAP) gesichertes WLAN. Vllt kann ich Dir auch nen Tip geben

Also dann bis nächstes Jahr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (31. Dezember 2005)

Ahoi

also ich muss nun mal in die pötte kommen und den heutigen Abend vorbereiten......... daher.........
wünsche ich euch allen einen superguten rutsch ins neue Jahr 
bleibt mir gesund, trinkt nett so viel Alk (das vertragt ihr nicht)
ich drück euch die Daumen, das alle euch Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr 
in Erfüllung gehen !
so denne bis dann......


----------



## puls190 (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche allen hier ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr bleibt gesund und munter

    





und auf das wier im neuen Jahr viele gemeinsame Touren erleben können, auch mal im Sommer


----------



## loti (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Eisbären,
ich habe den letzten Tag des Jahres nach einem mühsamen Anfang noch ganz gut hinbekommen.
Da ich heute morgen wieder meine 40 m Straßenfront von Schnee befreien mußte, hatte ich keine Zeit mehr, nochmals zu überprüfen, wer noch mitfährt. 
Im Wald bei Offenthal hatte ich einen Kettenklemmer, der mich einige Minuten beschäftigte. Das Tempo ließ  bei dem Schnee auch etwas zu wünschen übrig, so dass ich erst um 11 Uhr an der Thomashütte war. Da habe ich erdoi01 angerufen, der hatte aber sein Handy ausgeschaltet. So habe ich eben eine Nachricht hinterlassen.
Dann habe ich alleine meine Runde gedreht, habe sie aber etwas verkürzt. Die Steigung bei Mosbach habe ich mir geschenkt. 
Bei dem Schnee fühlte es sich an, als ob man dauernd bergauf fährt und bergab mußte man auch noch kräftig treten.
Die Spikes-Reifen ließen sich gut fahren. Besonders auf Eis sind sie Klasse! Im tiefen Schnee rutscht man aber auch damit.
Mit einem Durchschnitt von 13 km/h  habe ich möglicherweise heute meinen Minusrekord beim Durchschnitt aufgestellt. 
So machts gut Eisbären !
Ich wünsche Euch allen einen GUTEN RUTSCH INS JAHR 2006  !
Wir sehen uns im Januar!
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Dezember 2005)

War grade mal im Wald und irgendwie hab ich durch die Schuhe nasse Füße bekommen. Zum Glück war ich nicht mitem bike unterwegs!


Wünsche euch allen heute Abend/Nacht einen guten Rutsch und das ihr gut ins neue Jahr kommt. 








.. ach und macht euch keine Vorsätze fürs Jahr 2006 - ihr schafft es eh nicht


----------



## Google (31. Dezember 2005)

*Euch Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr *​
....mit den fettesten Lettern

Wir sehen uns ja schon bald wieder um uns ein frohes Neues zu wünschen  Und dann verrat ich auch meine guten Vorsätze, die ich natürlich auch erreiche 

Und jetzt gehe mer feiern


----------



## Barracuda_de (31. Dezember 2005)

Allen Threadis und die die es werden wollen einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr.
Auf ein Unfall und Platten freies 2006
_Prost _​_so und jetzt noch ein paar Punkte eintragen _

Ciao​


----------



## Andreas (31. Dezember 2005)

Leider habe ich die 8000 km nicht mehr geschafft, aber man braucht ja gute Vorsätze für das nächste Jahr.  
Für mich war es eine super Jahr mit tollen Touren mit Euch. Die Highlights waren mein Alpencross und unsere Odenwald-X's, die wir nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wiederholen.

Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Bike)jahr. 

Laßt die Korken knallen...


----------



## Google (1. Januar 2006)

*Frohes Neues ​*
Meine guten Vorsätze für 2006:

 Endlich auf 80 KG kommen und dauerhaft halten
 Fit für Malle werden...mein Rezept: Bis dahin auf mindestens 82,5 Kg sein, weiterhin brav und regelmäßig Biken und diesmal die Höhenmeter nicht vernachlässigen.
 schöne gemeinsame Touren mit Euch starten, die Landschaft gemeinsam erleben und dabei seinen Körper ein wenig fordern. Die ODWXè müssen sein.....und die Pausen... Ohne labern gehts halt net

Und Eure ?

Apropos gute Vorsätze: Ich schreite im Neuen Jahr gleich zur Tat. Gegen 15:00 Uhr gehts über noch recht gute Wege in den Spessart. Genaueres haben wir noch nicht ausgemacht, jedenfalls gibts ein paar Höhenmeter. Dauer so schätzungsweise 2,5 Stunden. An der Kleinkrotzenburger Schleuse gehts rüber nach Großkrotzeborsch in de Wald. Wir sind bisher zu Dritt und wer Interesse hat kann sich ja melden.


----------



## Sakir (1. Januar 2006)

*wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr ​*


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2006)

Moin, moin,

wünsch auch allen ein FROHES NEUES

Meine Hightlights in 2005 waren Malle, Malle  die ODW-Xzes und ein paar Rennertouren  Genau in dieser Reihenfolge.

und meine guten Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr - KEINE - da kann ich auch keine brechen

Und überhaupt brauchen wir alle nur Gesundheit zum glücklich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (1. Januar 2006)

Mensch war ich heute faul....  

An die Biker.. wie siehts denn im Wald aus? Sehr schlammig, oder fahrbar? Wollte morgen dann mal wieder fahren gehen, aber habe eigentlich weniger Lust auf ne Schlammschlacht.

Wünsche auch ein frohes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2006 !  


Hat eigentlich noch jemand bis zum 08.01. Urlaub??


----------



## puls190 (2. Januar 2006)

Das neue Jahr fängt ja gut an.

Ich habe fast das höchste Körpergewicht meines Lebens 
(97Knüppel aus dem Sack)


   



PS:soll ja nochmal einer sagen Sport macht schlank


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Januar 2006)

@Puls...  Wir wissen natürlich auch nicht, was du nebenher noch so isst 


Ich hab mir heute durch Zufall mal ne Rolle ausgeliehen und hab grade eben mal den 1. Test gehabt - Im Keller. Zum Glück kam keiner rein und hat mich beim abstrampeln beobachtet. Sah bestimmt lustig aus. Auf jeden Fall eine schweiß treibende Angelegenheit, aber ich habe es mir lauter vorgestellt. Vor allem kann man schön den Puls halten und halt dauerhaft in einem Bereich fahren. Ist allerdings nicht zu vergleichen mit na Runde im guten alten Wald  

Werd mir das Teil mal morgen ins Zimmer stellen und testen wie es sich bei nem Filmchen fahren lässt... mal sehen, ob man das öfters machen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Januar 2006)

@DO [email protected] habe vor die Dreieich-Langener Waldsee-Airport-Ffm-Runde anzubieten. Ein und Ausstieg unterwegs ist möglich. LMB mache ich erst wenn potenzielle Mitfahrer ihre Teilnahmeabsicht hier erklären


----------



## Andreas (2. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @DO [email protected] habe vor die Dreieich-Langener Waldsee-Airport-Ffm-Runde anzubieten. Ein und Ausstieg unterwegs ist möglich. LMB mache ich erst wenn potenzielle Mitfahrer ihre Teilnahmeabsicht hier erklären



Ich wäre evtl. dabei, muß aber erst mal morgen Abend meine neuen Bremsbeläge probefahren. Irgendwie habe ich es eben noch nicht schleiffrei hinbekommen.


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2006)

@[email protected] ...der mit dem Gewicht kämpft... Ich hab da auch immer zu kämpfen...allerdings nicht in dieser Klasse. Die 100 KG sind jetzt schon lange her. Aber wir gehören wohl zu der Kategorie Mensch, welche immer aufs Gewicht achten müssen.

@[email protected] Ich kann die Woche nur Heute und Morgen fahren. Ich hoff aufs WE, dass endlich mal wieder was Gemeinsames mit Höhenmeter geht.


----------



## Ippie (3. Januar 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

was ein Marathon-lesen!!! 

Erst mal allen ein Gutes, Neues Jahr.

@[email protected] auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Ich bin wieder aus dem richtigem Schnee zurück. Biken wäre in den Alpen nicht möglich gewesen. Für's Skifahren aber optimal. Ich habe mich auch wieder etwas erholt und fühle mich auch fit (bis auf das Ü-Gewicht)

@[email protected] bei mir steht jetzt nach Weihnachten und Bikepause auch eine Diät an (4kg um wieder auf 89kg zu kommen). 

Ich habe wieder neue Motivation für die neue Bikesaison (Malle) und mein Ziel mit 80 kg auch noch nicht verloren. Jetzt fange ich erstmal mit den 4 Kg an. Und da sind wir schon wieder bei den Vorsätzen. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## bernardo (3. Januar 2006)

Ab auf die RRROLLE !

Kilometer machen...
die Konkurenz schläft nich - sie trainiert! 


Die achzich komma null  peil ich auch an abber ich hab glaubich nicht ganz so weit hin wie du...


----------



## puls190 (3. Januar 2006)

Machts gut Leute ihr findet mich jetzt auf


WWW.ALMASED.DE



Turbodiät gestartet 

Start war der 1.1.2006 mit 97kg und heute ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht 94kg
Ich weiß radikal ist ******** aber ich mache es trotzdem und hoffe danach mein Wunschgewicht zu halten.

Vieleicht mit biken und laufen ohne zu saufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (3. Januar 2006)

@Puls... und das schmeckt   
Musst dann halt auch noch nach Diät sehr vorisichtig sein mit dem was du isst und langsam anfangen, so will dein Körper gleich alles behalten. Wünsch Dir viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben und ich glaub an dich  
.. am Besten nebenher noch WP Punkte sammeln


----------



## puls190 (3. Januar 2006)

Natürlich schmeckt das nicht ist doch klar den alles das schmeckt macht dick 


Morgen gehts mal wieder auf Bike und werde WPmachen binja ganz schön durchgereicht worden!!


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2006)

Moin

heut ist ja schon Mittwoch, da kann man mal ans Wochenende denken. Wie siehts aus mit einer gemeinsamen Tour ? Wetter soll um die 0 Grad sein und trocken.

Ich würd ja schon gerne mal den Vulkanradweg komplett fahren wollen. Der dürfte doch eigentlich wieder schneefrei sein ? Oder ? Im Spessart jedenfalls lag am Sonntag schon kein Pfitzelchen Schnee mehr. Hat wohl der Fön reingehauen. Jemand Lust darauf ?

Ansonsten wäre ich für was kürzeres mit Höhenmetern in der Pampa zu haben. Von meiner Warte aus kann ich natürlich immer den Hahnenkamm anbieten. Evtl. haben die zwei "Eingeplackten" mit denen ich am Sonntag gefahren bin, etwas vor.

Was wollt Ihr machen ?


----------



## bernardo (4. Januar 2006)

Vulkanradweg?
Willst du bei dem Wetter RR fahren ?
Da putzt man ja hinterher mehr als man gefahren ist... 

Wenn im Spessart nix mehr liegt sollte mer doch besser mit den dicken Reifen in den Wald, oder?

Seit Weihnachten war ich nicht mehr aufm Rad ... Antibiotika fressen im Bett liegen...sdchwitzen und Koppwee  Es juckt. Aber das dauert wohl noch ne Woche.


----------



## Lupo (4. Januar 2006)

huhu, bin auch wieder da 
erst mal alles gute fürs neue jahr und "grützi" an alle neuen mitleser, -schreiber und vielleicht auch mal -fahrer 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin...
> Ich würd ja schon gerne mal den Vulkanradweg komplett fahren wollen. Der dürfte doch eigentlich wieder schneefrei sein ? Oder ? ...
> Was wollt Ihr machen ?


vielleicht dient dir das als entscheidungshilfe  oder gugg ma nach grebenhain im wetter.de. zu putzen gäbe es nach der tour bestimmt net viel, weil wenn da oben alles durchgefrohren ist spritzt auch kein dreck ausser die hätten den weg gesalzen dann würd ich da aber net fahren wollen.
bei der wetterlage ziehts mich auch überhaupt net so wirklich ins freie, wenn schon, dann bei schönem wetter und auch net über 2-3 std. darum kann ich mich aktuell auch net für nachtfahrten begeistern...


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht dient dir das als entscheidungshilfe


Ja danke, hat geholfen. Ich geh dann mal Schlittenfahren )

Lupo was issn mit Dir los ? Einem echter Eisbär hört jetzt erst auf zu schwitzen......

Mal Spass beiseite: Dann eben was kürzeres mit Höhenmetern im Gelände. Wie gesagt: Im Spessart ist es schneefrei und ich biet gern was für 3 Stündelchen an, z.B. rund um den Buchberg, sozusagen  Nightride am Tage !!

VORSCHLÄGE !!!!:

@[email protected] Grüß Dich !! Muß ich Dich kennen wenn Du aus HU kommst ??Können gerne mal was zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (4. Januar 2006)

Mir ist der Vulkanradweg auch im Sommer symphatischer  
Das Bild von der Webcam ist ja echt uebel.


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2006)

Hiho,
war eben mal wieder laufen, und es lief sich ganz gut 

Heute Abend so um 17 Uhr mache ich ne gemütliche RodgauRundweg Runde, morgen hatte ich dann vor mal in den Spessart zu radeln. 

Will jemand mal mitfahren ? --> Einfach posten

Grüße

Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Januar 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> war eben mal wieder laufen, und es lief sich ganz gut
> 
> Heute Abend so um 17 Uhr mache ich ne gemütliche RodgauRundweg Runde, morgen hatte ich dann vor mal in den Spessart zu radeln.
> ...



Also heute schaff ich net mitzufahren, aber morgen Spessart hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an! Wie lang wolltest du insgesamt fahren?

Werd mich jetzt noch mal auf die Rolle schwingen und en bissl im Warmen trainieren *g*


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend so um 17 Uhr mache ich ne gemütliche RodgauRundweg Runde..........Will jemand mal mitfahren ? --> Einfach posten
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens


War der gut beschildert ??? Was fürn Zeichen ist das denn nochmal ? Ich könnte Dir gegen 16:45 Uhr  entgegen fahren und je nach dem wo wir uns treffen nochmal ne bestimmte Richtung gemeinsam einschlagen....

Ich würde, um Dir entgegen zu kommen, die Gleiche Richtung fahren wie das letzte Mal, wo ich mich im Hainstädter Wald verabschiedet hatte (álso die Richtung die wir zusammen fuhren..)

Ich bin noch bis 15:30 Uhr zu erreichen.

Ich fahr aber nur mit wenns wirklich gemütlich wird....... Irgendwie hab ich mir gestern Laktat in die Oberschenkel gefahren. Darfst auch ruhig absagen..stehe dann nicht beleidigt in der Ecke....


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2006)

ist hier jetzt Jemand zum DO Nightride zu bewegen oder lassen wir es zukünftig bleiben


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> War der gut beschildert ??? Was fürn Zeichen ist das denn nochmal ? Ich könnte Dir gegen 16:45 Uhr  entgegen fahren und je nach dem wo wir uns treffen nochmal ne bestimmte Richtung gemeinsam einschlagen....
> 
> Ich würde, um Dir entgegen zu kommen, die Gleiche Richtung fahren wie das letzte Mal, wo ich mich im Hainstädter Wald verabschiedet hatte (álso die Richtung die wir zusammen fuhren..)
> 
> ...



SORRY GOOGLE SORRY, 

hatte ganz vergessen nochmal reinzuschaun :-( 
Tut mir leid und holen wir mal nächste Woche nach  

@Redrum Ich starte um 11:30Uhr bei mir Zuhause und fahre circa 3:30Std auf jedenfall nicht mehr als 4 Std. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2006)

Ist hier jemand zu einer Wochenendtour zu bewegen oder lassen wir es zukünftig bleiben 

@[email protected] Du weißt ich kann nicht Morgen
@[email protected] Macht nix


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2006)

Bei einer Wochenendtour wäre ich auch dabei, wenn es nicht heißt um 9 Uhr am Wasserturm in Kahl oder so *ggg*


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ist hier jemand zu einer Wochenendtour zu bewegen oder lassen wir es zukünftig bleiben
> 
> @[email protected] Du weißt ich kann nicht Morgen
> @[email protected] Macht nix


am WE werd ich schon fahren, eher am SO und Richtung ODW (schiel zu Andreas)


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2006)

Ok alle sind irgendwie schon festgelegt oder bequem. 

@[email protected] Du kommst auch kaum aus Deiner Ecke raus..... 

Ich fahre am Samstag im Spessart. Mal schauen ob der Günter wieder was anbietet, ansonsten bin ich mal wieder beim Biketreff in Mainflingen dabei. So ist's am einfachsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
am Sonntag habe ich wieder Zeit. Ich fahre überall mit, ob im Spessart oder im Odenwald. Interessant ist für mích nur die Startzeit, da meine Frau mich wenigstens beim Frühstück mal sehen will.
Gruß 
loti


----------



## Lupo (4. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Lupo was issn mit Dir los ? Einem echter Eisbär hört jetzt erst auf zu schwitzen.........


vielleicht ne kälteallergie


----------



## puls190 (5. Januar 2006)

Gibt es auch noch Touren die nicht immer gleich 3Stunden dauer für euch


----------



## Andreas (5. Januar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es auch noch Touren die nicht immer gleich 3Stunden dauer für euch



Ja, z.B. heute Abend. Ich treffe mich mit Erdi um 19 h am Ex. Toom in Dietzenbach.
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja noch melden. Die Rundenlaenge und -strecke wird von den Teilnehmern abhaengig gemacht. Ich moechte naemlich nur max. 2h fahren.


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Januar 2006)

Endlich wieder daheim.... heute hatte ich nen Plattfuss.
Bei der Überquerung der Bundesstraße dachte ich noch... na warum wippt das Fahrrad so!? Bei Wiegetritt zur Dianaburg dachte ich.. OH OH! und ab da an gings so weit wie möglich zu kommen. Aber ich hab ja immer mein Handy dabei und kann ja dann den "Besenwagen" anrufen - dachte ich zumindest. Irgendwann gings dann wirklich gar nicht mehr. Also Handy raus gekrammt, Nummer gewählt und was erlaubt sich mein Handy "Akku leer" - blubb - aus! SUPER! Dann musste erst mal der Helm drann glauben und wurde dem Flugtest ausgesetzt und ab da an hab ich mich schon auf 1,5std. laufen eingestellt. Dann kam noch ein Jogger mit nem dummen Spruch, "Na, Platten?" ... da wollte ich mein Helm noch mal einsetzen. Irgendwann kam dann einer mitem Fahrrad von hinten den ich grad noch nach na Pumpe fragen konnte und er hatte tatsächlich ne passende - also Luft drauf bis nix mehr ging und grade noch bis Heim gekommen. Draus geworden sind 2std. + 15min. laufen und nen Puls von 200


----------



## KillerN (5. Januar 2006)

Meine Tour heute war mal richtig anstrengend !! Muss dazu asgen ich habe gestern schon echt gut trainiert 

Ich habs zwar erstmal recht locker angehen lassen bin dann aber die Steigung nach Rückerbach hoch richtig schnell angeangen (bin nicht die R.Schlucht gefahren, sondern den Anstieg 1km davor, der ist härter). Als ich dann oben ankam, erstmal ein großer Schluck aus der Buddel und mit 55 sachen wieder runter...  Dann gleich nochmal hoch....

Am Rückweg spührte ich das meine Kräfte dem hohen Tempo jetzt tributzollen, egal dachte ich mir, der Schnitt bleibt da wo er ist *g*

Auf den letzten 3-4km wurde mir dann allmählig schwindelig, ich hatte einfach zuwenig zu essen dabei :-(  Dieser olle Fehler, beim nächsten mal nehm ich nen Anhänger mit essen mit ...
Egal, trotz zeitweise recht viel Gegenwind und 450Hm habe ich nen 21,5er Schnitt und bin 65km geradelt. 

Na ja daheim erstmal schnell Banane gegessen und nen riesen teller Nudeln nachgeschoben. 

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: @Redrum -> HAhA (lacher im Bart simson style) ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es auch noch Touren die nicht immer gleich 3Stunden dauer für euch


Du brauchst nur mal was anbieten. Für die, dehnen es nicht lang genug ist können ja zu Hause starten 

@[email protected] Andreas und ich haben heute beim fahren beschlossen, die Burg Frankenstein am Sonntag anzusteuern.

LMB = http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1909
(was ist das hier für ein Mist mit den Links )

Ich ruf mal speziell meine Eisbärchen BlackTrek, KillerN und Yakko auf uns zu begleiten


----------



## KillerN (6. Januar 2006)

Ei Sir,

wenn das Wetter passt, spricht meinerseits nichts dagegen, glaub ich jedenfalls  
Wir sind doch schonmal dahin gefahren, waren wir da nicht länger als 5 Std unterwegs ? Oder war das nur wegen meinen extra Runden am Berg so  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Januar 2006)

Burg Frankenstein am Sonntag.. hört sich gut an  
Zum Treffpunkt bräuchte ich ja nur runter in den Ort rollen, oder kommt ihr auch durch den Bienengarten gefahren. Ihr müsst doch eh in den Wald *g*

P.S.: Ich hab nach fast 2 Monaten endlich nen Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (6. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst nur mal was anbieten. Für die, dehnen es nicht lang genug ist können ja zu Hause starten
> 
> @[email protected] Andreas und ich haben heute beim fahren beschlossen, die Burg Frankenstein am Sonntag anzusteuern.
> 
> ...



ok, ich werde mal meine WP punkte mit der Tour verdoppeln  
zumindest fasse ich diesen guten Vorsatz...


----------



## Sakir (6. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ruf mal speziell meine Eisbärchen BlackTrek, KillerN und Yakko auf uns zu begleiten


ich heiss zwar nicht so, aber bei den Eisbärchen bin ich trotzdem 
ich versuche, um die Uhrzeit dabei zu sein, kann es aber nicht 
versprechen, da ich am Samstag Abend auf Party bin und bestimmt
absacken werde *ggg*

*@[email protected]* dencke auch noch alle an die Trikots... ein paar haben das wohl vergessen.... also los bewegt euch


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Januar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *@[email protected]* dencke auch noch alle an die Trikots... ein paar haben das wohl vergessen.... also los bewegt euch



Irgendwie brauch ich auch das Lange, was ich bestellt hab gar nicht mehr... wenn die fertig sind ist ja eh Sommer und nen Langes hab ich mir jetzt geholt.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2006)

he he ... 4 meiner 5 Eisbärchen haben zugesagt  

Und mit was muß ich mein 5tes Eisbärchen bestechen, dass sie mitkommt


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Januar 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag....

Konnte mein Bruder für die Tour am Sonntag begeistern und er kommt auch mal wieder mit 
Wo an der Kirche steht ihr denn dann? auf dem Schotterplatz, oder am Eingang wo auch immer der Tannenbaum steht?

@Killer... denk drann! Am Sonntag ist der 08.01., was für dich kurze Radlerhosen bedeutet! Lange Hosen werden net geduldet! Sonst gibts nen Flaschenhalter net. Würde dich aber gerne die Flaschen 90Km tragen sehen *g*


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo an der Kirche steht ihr denn dann? auf dem Schotterplatz, oder am Eingang wo auch immer der Tannenbaum steht?


eigentlich immer direkt davor am Eingang zur Kreuzung hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (7. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> he he ... 4 meiner 5 Eisbärchen haben zugesagt
> 
> Und mit was muß ich mein 5tes Eisbärchen bestechen, dass sie mitkommt


Das ist aber schön dass Du an mich denkst...  
Leider bin ich völlig unbestechlich, weil schon wieder krank.   

Habt Spass und fahrt ordentlich Punkte ein! Wenn ich wieder kann, fahr ich auch wieder mit, versprochen!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Leider bin ich völlig unbestechlich, weil schon wieder krank.


dann bleibt mir nur noch gute Besserung zu wünschen


----------



## Sakir (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo

heute ist mir was passiert ))

bei ca 40-45km/h ist mit einem lauten Knall der vorder Reifen explodiert
wie Laut das war, wenn 8 bar schlagartig entweichen  
fragt mich nicht warum das passiert ist.....
ich kann mir nur vorstelllen, das der Reifen von der Felge gerutscht ist !
der Reifen ist noch o.k.... nur der Schlauch ist gerissen / geplatzt.

@BlackTrek: dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Januar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> bei ca 40-45km/h ist mit einem lauten Knall der vorder Reifen explodiert



Zum Glück ist nichts weiter passiert, oder hattest du dann nochn Sturz? 

@Erdi... Allet klar! 11 Uhr vorm Kircheneingang - Bruder und ich sind dort 

@BlackTrek... auch von mir gute Besserung. Dich scheints ja diesen Winter öfters zu treffen. 


Bzgl. den Trikots - haben bzw. werden denn noch alle die fehlen dieses Wochenende überweisen? Ich hätte nämlich Intresse die Trikots vorm Sommer zubekommen


----------



## Andreas (7. Januar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> heute ist mir was passiert ))
> 
> ...



Frag mal den Erdi.... ich glaube er hatte letztes Jahr drei Knaller.
 

Die Tour morgen ist ja zum Renner geworden. 10 Teilnehmer  
Siehste Erdi, hätten wir Binselberg angeboten wären wir bestimmt alleine gefahren.  

@BlackTrek: Gute Besserung auch von mir. Ist es noch der Hexenschuss?


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre am Samstag im Spessart. Mal schauen ob der Günter wieder was anbietet, ansonsten bin ich mal wieder beim Biketreff in Mainflingen dabei. So ist's am einfachsten


Tja, und da war ich mal wieder beim Biketreff in Mainflingen dabei Ich bin in die mittlere Leistungsgruppe rein....Man was haben die wieder fürn Tempo vorgelegt Die powern die giftigen Trails hoch Ich bin einfach mal mitgegangen und hab grad so mithalten können. Das war bestes Malletraining  
So nen Tempo fahr ich eigentlich net. Da muß ich aber noch ne Klasse besser werden wenn ich da auf Dauer mithalten will ohne mich zu sehr quälen zu müssen. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja mein Grundtempo in diesem Winter zu erhöhen. Mal schauen. 

Die sind wieder so schöne Trails und Strecken gefahren. Leider hab ich mir wie immer so gut wie nix merken können. Ich war zu sehr beschäftigt mitzuhalten  

Jedenfalls hat mich der heutige Tag ganz schön motiviert die Höhenmeter weiterhin nicht zu vernachlässigen und noch ein paar Pfunde zu verlieren. 

@[email protected] Die Anke hat die Tour geführt


----------



## KillerN (7. Januar 2006)

@Google  Kann man da umsonst mitfahren ? Starten die an der Kilianusbrücke ? Wie lange dauert so ne Tour ?

Bis morgen

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Januar 2006)

@Google Kann man da umsonst mitfahren ? Starten die an der Kilianusbrücke ? Wie lange dauert so ne Tour ?

Die Touren sind umsonst, mußt nur was Unterschreiben!
Ja, der Treffpunkt ist Sa. 14:00 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke!

War letztes Jahr auch zweimal dabei, hat spass gemacht. Ich denke du kannst in der Topgruppe mitfahren Killer 

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal den Erdi.... ich glaube er hatte letztes Jahr drei Knaller.
> 
> 
> Die Tour morgen ist ja zum Renner geworden. 10 Teilnehmer
> ...


Ja, hatte ich - aber alle hinten und nicht bei so ner Geschwindigkeit. Und überhaupt haben seine Schutzengel da wieder Schwerstarbeit geleistet. Wenns dumm gelaufen wäre, wäre das der nächste Bruch gewesen und sein Training wäre fürn Allerwertesten gewesen.

Tja, die Tour morgen entpuppt sich zur Massenveranstalltung. Bin mal gespannt wer auch wirklich erscheint. Wenn die wüsten das sie 2000 HM vor sich haben, und es über Binselberg und Melli zum Franky geht  

ne ne, spässle, wird ganz entspannt und locker, ist ja schliesslich WIPOKA


----------



## loti (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo erdi01,
auf mich müßt ihr heute verzichten. Meine Frau möchte auch mal wieder 'ne Tour machen. Das hat Vorrang!
Viel Spaß auf dem Frankenstein!
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (8. Januar 2006)

Morsche

also ich habe es geschafft, pünktlich daheim zu sein !
allerdings habe ich imo keine Ahnung, wo mein MTB steht, 
mit dem bin ich gestern auf die Party gefahren... .
daher wirds bei mir nichts....


----------



## lessiw33 (8. Januar 2006)

Der heimliche Mitleser aus Mainflingen meldet sich auch mal wieder zu Wort, nachdem das angestaubte Rad mal wieder Tagesslicht gesehen hat. War mit Google bei der Mainflinger Truppe dabei und ich ärgere mich immer wieder, warum ich mich nicht öfters aufraffen kann. Krankheitsbedingt konnte ich seit letzen August/September nicht fahren, gehe seit Dezember ab und zu mal ne Runde laufen.
War für mich natürlich sau anstrengend und die letzte Runde am Hahnenkamm wäre auch definitiv zu viel gewesen, aber es hat super viel Spass gemacht.

Unterschreiben muss man zum mitfahren nichts, ich habe zumindest noch nie etwas unterschrieben. Die Go Crazy Truppe hatte dies wohl mal gemacht, aber wer einen Helm hat kann hier mitfahren. Normalerweise fahren die Leute um 14.00 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke los, Dienstags wird auch ab 18.30 Uhr gefahren. 

Ich bewundere immer wieder, wie viel ihr fahrt und was ihr alles unternehmt  

Viel Spass und vor allem ein sturzfreies Jahr!
Christof


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Januar 2006)

So da simmer wieder. 4 der 5 Team 2 Eisbären waren am Start Keiner unter 5 Std Fahrzeit, dass gibt ne schöne Breitseite auf die anderen Eisbärenteams. 

Die Frankytour war für mich der Start in eine Tourenwoche  Mal sehen wo mich die Woche noch hinführt.

Und jetzt müssen die verbrannten Kallorien wieder reingeschaufelt werden ...


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2006)

Guten Abend 

@ Hanauer und nähere Umgebung, Spessarter und alle die für ne Tour auch mal weiter mit dem Auto oder gar Bike fahren: Am *Dienstag  *biete ich wieder ein *Barbarossanightride *an  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1621

An- und Abmeldungen bitte bis spätestens Dienstagmittag vornehmen, weil ich dann schon früher starte wenn keiner mitfährt. Aber das kennt Ihr ja schon. Achtung ! Auf die verschiedenen  Abfahrtszeiten achten.


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTrek: Gute Besserung auch von mir. Ist es noch der Hexenschuss?


Nee, hab mir nochmal eine kleine Erkältung eingefangen. Nicht so schlimm, aber ich bin jetzt erstmal etwas vorsichtig mit dem Sport hier in der Kälte.

Dafür hab ich aber vor, im Februar wieder nach La Palma zu verschwinden  
BTW hat von Euch schonmal jemand so ein grosses Bike wie zB ein Rocky Switch auf eine Flugreise mitgenommen? Wie packt man das am besten ein? In die üblichen Koffer passt das ja wohl nicht. Oder doch? Empfehlungen?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> BTW hat von Euch schonmal jemand so ein grosses Bike wie zB ein Rocky Switch auf eine Flugreise mitgenommen? Wie packt man das am besten ein? In die üblichen Koffer passt das ja wohl nicht. Oder doch? Empfehlungen?


ich behaupte mal, dass das in so einen Rose-Karton wie ihn Sakir und ich haben auch rein passt. Schließlich verschickt Rose selber seine MTBs auch darin. Und mit irgendwas um die 30 Euronen auch noch bezahlbar.

Und wenn Du Dein Renner dann nach Malle mitnimmst macht er sich gleich doppelt bezahlt.

Ich hole mir zum Schutz immer noch Rohrisolierung auf dem Baumarkt. Passt optimal um das Alugeröhr.


----------



## raVVen01 (9. Januar 2006)

heute sind meine Masschuhe gekommen  

Natürlich von amerikanischen Stardesigner CODAlla. Nur feinstes französisches- und schweizerHÜGlImateriall  

Und sie sind so schön leicht - nur 1540 Gramm. Damit kann ich laufen, laufen, laufen - wenn ich nur endlich mal raus darf  

Sind die nicht goldisch:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/213450/cat/500/ppuser/55935


----------



## Ippie (9. Januar 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] wird bei mir nichts. Nachdem ich meinen Akku durch entladen und aufladen wieder auf 3,5 Std Leuchtdauer gebracht habe, ist mir ein Mißgeschick passiert. Der Akku wurde am Donnerstag tiefstentladen und ist somit hin. Ich habe mir heut das Nipack bestellt. und bis dahin sind längere Nightrides passè. Ich werde jetzt übergangsweise den Original-Akku wieder aktivieren müssen. So ein Mist.

@[email protected] da hast Du ja richtig Glück gehabt. 

Volker


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Januar 2006)

Ich hab da mal ne etwas andere Frage.. eher ungewöhnlich für mich 
Kennt jemand von euch nen nettes Lokal, wo man gut Frühstücken kann und mitem Bike hinkommt? Sollten nicht zu viele Kilometer sein. Also locker hin - Frühstücken und Cappu drinken und wieder locker heim. Gibt´s da evtl. was Richtung Odenwald? Wär super, wenn ihr da was kennt und wo es evtl. noch ne Homepage oder Adresse gibt.

@RaVVen01/Erdi... 317Disc  Bin echt mal aufs gesamt Kunstwerk gespannt!

@Andreas... danke für´s OVL! Die Tour war klasse und wenn du mal wieder alleine unterwegs bist - meld dich doch mal kurz. Wohnst ja quasi in der Nachbarschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @RaVVen01/Erdi... 317Disc  Bin echt mal aufs gesamt Kunstwerk gespannt!


ich auch! In Gedanken sehe ichs schon vor mir 

Die Aufkleber auf den Laufrädern sind mittlerweile ab. Dafür kommen die Originalaufkleber wieder aufs Raven. Allerdings nur die Cannondale-Schriftzüge, weiter nix (sind bestellbar und werden bestellt). Das passt optimal, da der Laufradsatz der original verbaute im Raven 4000 SL (absolutes Topmodell der Raven-Serie) ist/war und die dazugehörigen Schriftzüge in silber/gold den Farbton der Laufräder genau aufnehmen 

Komplettiert werden die Laufräder mit Schwalbes RR, XXLight Schläuchen (kein Latex, die Pumpe neben dem Raven sieht einfach nix aus ) und Tune Schnellspannern.

Die Woche geht die Fatty noch zu Larry von 88+ zum Tuning/Optimieren. Dann ist für die nächste Zeit erstmal Pause für's Raven. Bis zur ersten Eisdiehlentour ist es ja noch lang hin ...  

Dafür gehts mit Renner weiter, der muß in 8 Wochen fertig sein. Die fehlenden Dura Ace Brocken (Bremsen, STI) liegen mittlerweile alle hier, müssen nur noch draufgeschraubt werden. Und zu den Tune Laufrädern gesellen sich noch die passenden Schnellspanner (sind auf dem weg zu mir) ... und dann ... ist der Renner fertig und ich weis nicht mehr was ich noch für "Guddies" draufschrauben könnte  

Im Moment denke ich ernsthaft über eine Versicherung für die ganzen Räder nach. Das was über Hausrat abgesichert ist lang gerade mal für ein Laufradsatz  Hatt da Jemand ne Idee


----------



## Lupo (9. Januar 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...nen nettes Lokal, wo man gut Frühstücken kann ...


na? macht dir die mutti nix mehr? 

@erdi:  kommste heut planschen?


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Januar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> na? macht dir die mutti nix mehr?
> 
> @erdi:  kommste heut planschen?



Tja hmm.... 

Ihr kennt doch sonst jede Möglichkeit ne Pause zu machen und Kaffe/Cappu und Kuchen zu genießen. Was ist los ...


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Januar 2006)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi:  kommste heut planschen?


Yes 

will auch mal versuchen gegen 18 Uhr da zu sein, dann muß ich mal langsam packen ...


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Januar 2006)

Bikekoffer / Biketasche

Moin,

ich habe eine Biketasche mit dem Deutereinsatz auf dem man das Bike festspannen kann. Wenn ich die Tasche nicht grade selbst brauche dürft ihr sie gerne gegen einen kleines Trinkgeld ausleihen!
Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch ja melden!

Ciao

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Januar 2006)

raVVen01 schrieb:
			
		

> heute sind meine Masschuhe gekommen
> 
> Natürlich von amerikanischen Stardesigner CODAlla. Nur feinstes französisches- und schweizerHÜGlImateriall
> 
> ...


 
Irgend was stimmt mit deiner Cam nicht das schwarz wir irgend wie so golden?   Da braucht man ja eine   sonst treibt es einen die   in die Augen.

Viel Spass damit


----------



## SteelManni (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo Erdi01, 
Du kannst die Radvers. Deiner Hausrat ín der Regel aufstocken,
je nach Vers.-Summe, 4,6,8 oder 10% der Vers.Summe für die Fahrräder!
Wird dann nur etwas teurer!!
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erdi01,
> Du kannst die Radvers. Deiner Hausrat ín der Regel aufstocken,
> je nach Vers.-Summe, 4,6,8 oder 10% der Vers.Summe für die Fahrräder!
> Wird dann nur etwas teurer!!
> ...


Hi SteelManni,

Danke für die Info. Ich bin Mitglied beim "Bund der Versicherten" und habe all meine Vers. im Rahmen von Gruppenversicherungsverträgen abgeschlossen. Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit Räder mit rein zu nehmen aber das geht nach Zeit. Je älter umso weniger gibt es, das nützt mir nur bedingt.

Ich muß mich mal weiter schlau machen, was es noch für Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Irgend was stimmt mit deiner Cam nicht das schwarz wir irgend wie so golden?   Da braucht man ja eine   sonst treibt es einen die   in die Augen.
> 
> Viel Spass damit


Stimmt - Vorsicht Blendgefahr - die funkeln im Licht/Sonne ungeheuerlich. Man könnt gerade meinen die wären vergoldet 

Und das Beste überhaupt, ich habe Laufräder in so nem Farbton noch nie gesehen. Es gab die X317 mal in Citron, das war richtig krass. Aber so golden - kann ich mich nicht entsinnen, dass es die zu kaufen gab. Könnt mir vorstellen, dass das eine Sonderanfertigung für C'dale war. Ich lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Andreas (10. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi SteelManni,
> 
> Danke für die Info. Ich bin Mitglied beim "Bund der Versicherten" und habe all meine Vers. im Rahmen von Gruppenversicherungsverträgen abgeschlossen. Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit Räder mit rein zu nehmen aber das geht nach Zeit. Je älter umso weniger gibt es, das nützt mir nur bedingt.
> 
> Ich muß mich mal weiter schlau machen, was es noch für Möglichkeiten gibt.



Wenn der Fall der Fälle eintritt muß es noch nicht heißen, daß die Versicherung auch zahlt. Es gibt sehr viele Klauseln.

Wenn ein Bike in der Wohnung steht, gehört es eigentlich zum Hausrat. Ich glaube wenn es in einem abgeschlossenem Kellerraum steht dann auch. 
Eine Versicherung braucht man nur für Biergarten, Bahnhof und vor dem Haus (das gilt allerdings nur vor 22 h und abgeschlossen).


----------



## KillerN (10. Januar 2006)

Ui bei den goldenen Felgen nimmste am besten ein Gewehr mit. Wenn einer zu nahe kommt. PENG *g*
Ein Kumpel von mir hat innerhalb eines halben Jahrs 2 Bikes (jedes nen Wert von 800-900 â¬uro) gestohlen bekommen, beide waren abgeschlossen drauÃen abgestellt. 
Die Hausrat hatte problemlos gezahlt.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ui bei den goldenen Felgen nimmste am besten ein Gewehr mit. Wenn einer zu nahe kommt. PENG *g*
> Jens


Oder der andere macht Peng, wenn er ans Rad will. Solang ich draufsitz ist das wohl die einzige Möglichkeit um drann zu kommen  

mal gespannt wie lang Dein Avitar standfest bleibt


----------



## Google (10. Januar 2006)

@[email protected] Bist Du noch gut heim gekommen ? Nicht verzagen. Dein Nipack ist schon auf dem Weg 

Hab heute das erste mal seit langem nur Staub auffem Bike gehabt  Auf dem Hahnekamm hat alles im Licht geglitzert. Jeder Baum jeder Strauch, die Wege...alles in Rauhreif eingepackt.


----------



## Andreas (10. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> mal gespannt wie lang Dein Avitar standfest bleibt



@KillerN: Die nächste Sperre ist bestimmt auf Lebenszeit. Da kann ich dann nicht's mehr für dich machen


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Fall der Fälle eintritt muß es noch nicht heißen, daß die Versicherung auch zahlt. Es gibt sehr viele Klauseln.
> 
> Wenn ein Bike in der Wohnung steht, gehört es eigentlich zum Hausrat. Ich glaube wenn es in einem abgeschlossenem Kellerraum steht dann auch.
> Eine Versicherung braucht man nur für Biergarten, Bahnhof und vor dem Haus (das gilt allerdings nur vor 22 h und abgeschlossen).


Du hast mit allem geschriebenen recht  

Erstmal habe ich mich durch die Bedingungen *meines* Hausrat-Gruppenvertrages geklickt.

Bei Einbruchdiebstahl (Wohnung, alleingenutzer Keller) sind die Räder zum Neuwert ohne Aufpreis mitversichert  

Und ich habe die Möglichkeit gegen einen sehr überschaubaren Betrag die Nutzung des/der Fahrräder mit in den Versicherungsschutz einzubeziehen. Also für Biergarten, Bahnhof oder wo auch sonst.  
Das ist zwar im Schadensfall auf max. 2% der Versicherungssumme beschränkt. Das ist bei mir dann zwar kein Neuwert mehr aber besser als nix allemal.

Dementsprechend habe ich meine Meldung zum Gruppenvertrag eben geändert. Damit habe ich den für mich optimalen Schutz.

Zweitens hatte ich mal nach reinen Fahrradversicherungen geschaut. Und da trifft das mit den Klauseln genau. Es gibt mehr Ausschlußklausen als Klauseln selber  Und das zu Preisen die über dem liegen was ich für meine gesammte Hausratversicherung einschl. der Fahrräder zahle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (10. Januar 2006)

Es werden einfach zu viele Fahrräder geklaut. Ich habe mal gelesen 450.000 pro Jahr und das sind nur die gemeldeten Fälle.


----------



## Ippie (11. Januar 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

Gestern ist mir fast die Halsschlagader geplatzt. Da will ich mit Google mal eine Barbarossatour fahren und auf einmal ist es im Wald stockdunkel. Ich fummel ein bißchen am Schalter rum und es leuchtet wieder. 500 m weiter ist es wieder dunkel. 5 W Lampe geht überhaupt nicht mehr. Gut 10 W leuchtet und weiter gehts und zwischen Spessartblick und Birkenhainer ist alles aus! Naja ordentlich am Kabel gezogen um den Schalter kurzzuschließen. Keine Chance. Das scheinen besondere Kabel zu sein - besonders reißfest! Mit Halsschlagadern so dick wie Bockwürste bin ich dann im dunkeln Richtung Somborn gerollt und was passiert am Ortsrand. Beide Lampen gehen auf einmal an und haben geleuchtet als wäre nichts gewesen.  

Meinen Ärger habe ich dann nach 1:45 h auf der Rolle verloren. Aber diesmal im Freien. Zwischendurch habe ich das Vorderrad auf verschiedene Treppenstufen gestellt und konnte mit schweren Tritt auch einen Uphill imitieren. So kam ich wenigstens doch noch zum fahren.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (11. Januar 2006)

Moin 

@ Ippie,  Edison hätte gesagt: 

Eure Dunkelheit kotzt mich an!:
 

Konnte gestern leider nicht mit, vielleicht beim nächsten mal!?! 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Lupo (11. Januar 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> Gestern ist mir fast die Halsschlagader geplatzt. ...Das scheinen besondere Kabel zu sein - besonders reißfest! Mit Halsschlagadern so dick wie Bockwürste bin ich dann im dunkeln Richtung Somborn gerollt und was passiert am Ortsrand. Beide Lampen gehen auf einmal an und haben geleuchtet als wäre nichts gewesen.  ...
> 
> ...


das kenn ich von einem meiner ni-packs ich dachte auch zuerst der stecker hat einen wackler aber es ist ein kabelbruch mitten im kabel! das scheinen wirklich besondere strippen zu sein, reissfeste isolation und innendrin das was der fachmann abwertenderweise als klingeldraht bezeichnet.


----------



## KillerN (11. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @KillerN: Die nächste Sperre ist bestimmt auf Lebenszeit. Da kann ich dann nicht's mehr für dich machen



Dann nehme ich wieder das Smilie mit dem Bier  
Aber ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2006)

bin von meinen Ausritt mit den neuen "Dynamics=Stadler" Klamotten zurück. Für das Geld gibt es mal gar nix auszusetzen. Funktionieren tadellos  

Und das Beste auf die Reduzierte Ware gabs nochmals 20% Rabatt. Das ist so ne Sonderaktion die heute endet. Also wer da noch was bestellen will sollte das heute noch tun. Ich werd jetzt jedenfalls nochmal nachordern ...

Und noch was die Klamotten fallen klein aus, also eine Nummer größer bestellen 

*EDIT: Blödsinn geschrieben die Sonderaktion endet am 11.02. also heute in einem Monat - könnt Euch Zeit lassen*


----------



## Google (11. Januar 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> ......................Mit Halsschlagadern so dick wie Bockwürste bin ich dann im dunkeln Richtung Somborn gerollt und was passiert am Ortsrand. Beide Lampen gehen auf einmal an und haben geleuchtet als wäre nichts gewesen........................................Meinen Ärger habe ich dann nach 1:45 h auf der Rolle verloren. Aber diesmal im Freien. Zwischendurch habe ich das Vorderrad auf verschiedene Treppenstufen gestellt und konnte mit schweren Tritt auch einen Uphill imitieren............................................


Sei mir nicht böse aber als nicht Betroffener muß ich mal laut:

           ​
Alles wird gut


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Januar 2006)

Mensch weiß denn keiner ne nette Gaststätte/Café wo man lecker Kaffee und Kuchen zu sich nehmen kann oder evtl. morgends irgendwas in Richtung Frühstück bekommt? 

@Google... du kennst doch normalerweise immer die besten Locations für ne Pause


----------



## Andreas (12. Januar 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch weiß denn keiner ne nette Gaststätte/Café wo man lecker Kaffee und Kuchen zu sich nehmen kann oder evtl. morgends irgendwas in Richtung Frühstück bekommt?
> 
> @Google... du kennst doch normalerweise immer die besten Locations für ne Pause



Etwas abgelegenes kenne ich nicht. Die Ausflugslokale haben ja nur im Sommer auf. Aber in Gross-Umstadt gibt es das Cafe Journal auf der Hauptstrasse. Die bieten auch Brunch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (12. Januar 2006)

Danke Andreas!!!! Damit hast du mich auf ne super Idee gebracht 

Wie schauts eigentlich am WE mit na Tour aus.. alle noch platt vom Sonntag 
Ansonsten dreh ich meine eigene eh viel schönere


----------



## puls190 (12. Januar 2006)

SCHWEINEREI HIER  KEINER FRAG NACH MIR 



dabei bin doch soooo  ! ! !krank


hust hust kratz kratz schnief


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> SCHWEINEREI HIER  KEINER FRAG NACH MIR


fragen nicht, aber heute habe ich an Dich denken müssen als ich in Würzburg bei Larry und Markus war. Ich habe die neue 2006 Carbon MAX TM (=Travel Management) in den Händen gehalten und ausprobiert Da ist oben eine blauer Ring um den roten Einstellknopf für die Dämpfung. Wenn man den dreht und mal ordentlich einfedert im Stand oder wärend der Fahrt dann stellt sie nur noch max 100mm Federweg zur Verfügung. Ein weiterer Dreh und sie fährt wieder auf die ursprünglichen 140mm aus. Gewoogen haben wir so eine natürlich auch echte 1850 Gramm   

*DAS* brauchst Du doch garantiert  dann kann ich endlich Deine Carbon Max haben 

Der Hauptgrund meines Aufenthalts war natürlich die Fatty in mein Raven. Nach der Systemdiagnose war nicht viel zu tun. Die Nadellager waren innerhalb der Tolleranzen, eine Optimierung wäre nur im Stand spührbar nicht aber wärend der Fahrt, also soll ichs lassen, meinte Markus. Dafür wollte er mir die Magura CCS Kartusche schmackhaft machen. Das habe ich dann gelassen. Im "alten" Rad soll auch die "alte" Fattytechnik werkeln *EDIT: Ölpatronentunig war auch nicht viel zu tun das Standartsetup passt schon recht gut auf mein Gewicht und Vorlieben, nur ein paar minimale Änderungen an den Shims und andere Ölviskosität. So ist es Hauptsächlich nur bei neuem Öl, nem neuen Faltenbalk und einer Portion Silikon geblieben.* Das Silikon sperrt die "alte/n" Fattys von unten gegen eindringende Feuchtigkeit ab, da die Alten keine Dichtung dort unten besitzen.

Noch was ... ach ja ... Gute Besserung 

@[email protected] Fahr einfach drauflos. Wir machen das vielfach auch so und halten einfach an einem dieser Kaffeeläden (Wiener Feinbäcker, Döllinger etc.) wenn uns danach ist. Einfach Richtung Ortsmitte oder Fussgängerzone halten, da taucht fast immer so einer auf. Die sind auch nicht so nobel, die kann man einsauen 

Wegen WE habe ich evtl mal an Niddastausee gedacht. SA oder SO wäre mir egal. Interessierte können sich ja mal zu Wort melden


----------



## Andreas (12. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hauptgrund meines Aufenthalts war natürlich die Fatty in mein Raven. Nach der Systemdiagnose war nicht viel zu tun. Die Nadellager waren innerhalb der Tolleranzen, eine Optimierung wäre nur im Stand spührbar nicht aber wärend der Fahrt, also soll ichs lassen, meinte Markus. Dafür wollte er mir die Magura CCS Kartusche schmackhaft machen.



Was kostete denn so deine Federelement Inspektion? Im Forum verfolge ich gerade einen Thread über den RP3 und wenn ich jedes Jahr 100 EUR zahlen muß kann ich eigentlich auch gar keine Inspektion machen und mir den Dämpfer oder die Gabel in drei Jahren als Auslaufmodell noch mal neu kaufen.

Laßt ihr alle eure Federelemente regelmäßig warten? 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen WE habe ich evtl mal an Niddastausee gedacht. SA oder SO wäre mir egal. Interessierte können sich ja mal zu Wort melden



Hast Du ein Overlay? Wieviel km/hm? Ich war gerade joggen. Im Wald und auf Teerwegen ist es superglatt.

@puls190: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts eigentlich am WE mit na Tour aus.. alle noch platt vom Sonntag


 Der Günter hat nun nach längerer Pause wieder seinen Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg aufleben lassen: Am Samstag ist um 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt in Großkrotzenburg am Bahnhof. Da fahr ich mit Die machen immer ganz nette Fahrtenspiele und routenmäßig kann man für den Spessart auch was dazu lernen. Kann ich nur empfehlen  

@Barracuda;[email protected] Seid Ihr eigentlich auch dabei ? Net das ich warten muß


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2006)

@[email protected] Also mit den Dämpfern sehe ich wie Du. Das sind so 200-250 Euro Teile. Da mach ich nur ein Verhüterli drauf und gut. Wenn der Dämpfer dann verreckt, und das sind bei mir bislang *alle* Fox-Dämpfer, ist es früh genug zur Wartung zu gehen. Kostet halt ein 20ziger mehr.

Meine Fatty war jetzt nach 6 Jahren und ca. 15.000 KM das erstemal zum Service und wie geschrieben war nicht viel zu tun, selbst alle Dichtungen vom Öldämpfer und der Luftkammer waren OK. Das Öl war natürlich veschlissen. Zum Ölservice gehört es halt standartmäßig dazu, dass die Dichtungen getauscht werden, also sind jetzt neue drinn. Die Kosten dafür liegen bei 60 Euro. Bei mir kam dann noch der neue Faltenbalk dazu und wenn eine Fatty oder Lefty das erstmal dort ist, eine Systemdiagnose. Insgesammt 90 Euro. Auf den ersten Blick auch nicht gerade billig, aber dafür ist man bei den Headshok-Gurus. Aber auf die Jahre, Laufleistung und den Neupreis einer Fatty gesehen ist es ein Witz
In Anbetracht der zukünftigen Verwendung im Raven wird die Fatty wohl nie mehr zum Service kommen  

Bei der Carbon ELO lass ich Jahr für Jahr das Öl tauschen, weil ...

... sie 4000-5000 KM/Jahr läuft  
... sie alle Jahre eine neue Batterie braucht 
... sie rundherum gepimpt ist  
... die Ersatzteile sehr teuer wären  
... sie in der Neuanschaffung schweine teuer ist 

... Würzburg eine schöne Stadt ist 
... es immer wieder schön ist die Headshok Ahnengallerie ab '91 zu sehen 

Wegen WE, ja ich habe ein Overlay - aber wo   Es ist jedanfalls eine größere Tour um die 1000 HM und weit in den 100 KMtern. Mal bei Sakir auf der Page schauen. Ist seine letztjährige Tour, könnt mir vorstellen, dass er sie gelistet hatt ...
*EDIT: hatt er, die Tour hatt ab/bis HU 140 KM und 1000 HM*

so der Prophet hatt für die Woche genug gepredigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Die machen immer ganz nette Fahrtenspiele


erzähl mal mehr, was die da machen ...

@[email protected] bei dem Stichwort fällt mir spontan unser Gespräch von vor ein paar Wochen ein


----------



## Lupo (12. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @[email protected] bei dem Stichwort fällt mir spontan unser Gespräch von vor ein paar Wochen ein


             

ok, ich habs wieder...martina hat mich draufgebracht, heisst ja net umsonst miss marple


----------



## SteelManni (13. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Der Günter hat nun nach längerer Pause wieder seinen Biketreff in Großkrotzenburg aufleben lassen: Am Samstag ist um 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt in Großkrotzenburg am Bahnhof. Da fahr ich mit Die machen immer ganz nette Fahrtenspiele und routenmäßig kann man für den Spessart auch was dazu lernen. Kann ich nur empfehlen
> 
> @Barracuda;[email protected] Seid Ihr eigentlich auch dabei ? Net das ich warten muß


was eine Frage,

wenn Günter fährt, bin ich immer dabei!  

könnte aber sein, das es das ein oder andere mal _hoch_ geht!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. Januar 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> was eine Frage,
> 
> wenn Günter fährt, bin ich immer dabei!
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

ich stehe auch schon in Verhandlungen wegen Samstag. 

Gruß


----------



## Andreas (13. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> erzähl mal mehr, was die da machen ...



Das wuerde mich auch mal interessieren.


Wegen WE: Ich wuerde Sonntag favourisieren, da ich am Samstag einiges zu erledigen habe. Gerne auch eine Grundlagen Tour (Miltenberg, Kuehkopf), aber bitte nicht vor 10:30 h. 

Nidda-Stausee ist wohl besser wenn es etwas waermer ist und etwas laenger hell ist.
Ausserdem muesste ich dazu noch mein Auto bewegen.


@Urlaubs-Erdi: Wie sieht es denn draussen auf den Radwegen aus? Ist noch alles vereist?


Wenn es zu glatt ist, koennen wir bei uns in der Gegend auch was "kleineres" fahren.


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen WE: Ich wuerde Sonntag favourisieren, da ich am Samstag einiges zu erledigen habe. Gerne auch eine Grundlagen Tour (Miltenberg, Kuehkopf), aber bitte nicht vor 10:30 h.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wenn es zu glatt ist, koennen wir bei uns in der Gegend auch was "kleineres" fahren.



Thomashütte inkl. Trail - Münster/Breitefeld - Morrethütte - Dianaburg - Kalkofen .... 

Also je nach Tour wäre ich auch Sonntag wieder dabei  
Momentan glaub ich eher, dass es matschig ist 

@Puls... Gute Besserung und werd schnell wieder gesund - das Team brauch dich


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen WE: Ich wuerde Sonntag favourisieren, da ich am Samstag einiges zu erledigen habe. Gerne auch eine Grundlagen Tour (Miltenberg, Kuehkopf), aber bitte nicht vor 10:30 h.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


OK - halten wir den Sonntag 10:30 fest. Ich fahr nachher mal guggen wie's draussen auf den Wegen ist


----------



## loti (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
die nächsten Tage bin nicht im Lande. Ich werde im Westerwald und Wiedtal meine MTB-Runden drehen.
Viel Spaß bei den Touren am Wochenende!
Aber ich kann schon eine Vorankündigung geben:
So. 22.1. von 10-16 Uhr "sehr" gemütliche Tour in den Vorderen Odenwald (60-70 km, 600 hm) mit Einkehr (richtige Mittagspause). Genaueres folgt noch!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> OK - halten wir den Sonntag 10:30 fest. Ich fahr nachher mal guggen wie's draussen auf den Wegen ist


Naja so la la mit den Wegen. Tagsüber angetaut und nachts friert es = teilw schöne Eisbahnen.

Miltenberg am Sonntag wäre glaub nicht das schlechteste, Mainradweg ist trocken und wohl auch gestreut ...


----------



## Andreas (14. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja so la la mit den Wegen. Tagsüber angetaut und nachts friert es = teilw schöne Eisbahnen.
> 
> Miltenberg am Sonntag wäre glaub nicht das schlechteste, Mainradweg ist trocken und wohl auch gestreut ...



Also ich klinke mich morgen doch aus. Hab mich heute gut Abgelegt und das ohne Fahrrad. Für eine lange Tour am Main fühle ich mich momentan auch nicht gut.

So sieht's im Wald aus - wie im Eisstadion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich klinke mich morgen doch aus. Hab mich heute gut Abgelegt und das ohne Fahrrad. Für eine lange Tour am Main fühle ich mich momentan auch nicht gut.
> 
> So sieht's im Wald aus - wie im Eisstadion:


das kommt davon wenn man ohne Fahrrad unterwegs ist - ne ne hoffe nix schlimmes. Ich war mim Rad unterwegs Mainwadweg war gar nix und in den Wäldern um Dtz so wie auf Deim Bild. Ging aber auch problemlos zu fahren, vor allem in der Mitte auf dem Schnee Mal sehen was der Tag morgen bringt ...

Preisfrage - was ist heute in 2 Monaten


----------



## puls190 (14. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Preisfrage - was ist heute in 2 Monaten




DA WIRD IN DIETZENBACH EIN RAVEN GEKLAUT UND AUF MALLE REGNET ES


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> DA WIRD IN DIETZENBACH EIN RAVEN GEKLAUT UND AUF MALLE REGNET ES


   Wolle mer mal hoffe das es net wirklich so kommt. Dann wärst Du in Erklärungsnöten  

Scheeee wars heut im Spessart: Allerfeinstes sonniges Badewetter War super im Schnee zu fahren. Teils war es sauglatt aber es gab noch genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Bei dem Wetter ne tolle Tour.....aber die *Fahrtenspiele * haben mir doch arg zugesetzt. Jetzt weiß ich wieder das ich ja Beine hab. 

Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mal mit dem Günter über Scheibenbremsen gesprochen. Ich will mir ein paar zulegen, er schaut mal für mich....

Könnt Ihr was mit einem ordentlichen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen ?


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Januar 2006)

Also bei den Temperaturen und Boden ne lange Tour werd ich auch nicht machen. Ich werd nachher nur mal  kurz meinen Bruder durchn Wald quälen  

@Google: Schau dich doch mal nach einer LouiseFR um. Ich fahr ja die große Version mit 210/190 Scheiben und packt zu, da muss man aufpassen nicht vom Bike zu fliegen 

Würd ja auch gern mitkommen ins Warme. Wünsch euch schönes Wetter - ihr habts verdient


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> DA WIRD IN DIETZENBACH EIN RAVEN GEKLAUT UND AUF MALLE REGNET ES


also mit Regen  auf Mallo könnt ich noch Leben, das geht vorbei aber Raven klauen geht gar nett
    

Apro Pos Raven, speziell für Pulsmänner gibt es hier alle nötigen Infos 

Es darf auch gelässtert werden oder einfach nur seine Meinung geschrieben. Sinnvolle Anregungen zum Aufbau sind mir aber lieber und erwünscht 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=214972&nocache=1


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mal mit dem Günter über Scheibenbremsen gesprochen. Ich will mir ein paar zulegen, er schaut mal für mich....
> 
> Könnt Ihr was mit einem ordentlichen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen ?


das hast Du verpennt. Vor 14 Tagen hatte ich hier aus mein ersteigerten Raven den kompletten LRS für Scheibenbremsen incl Magura Julie angeboten. Du hättest es von mir für ein "Abbel und Ei" bekommen können. Jetzt fährt Jemand im Norden des Landes mit rum.

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Magura Julie oder Shimano Deore haben das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis und sind recht günstig, teilw im Set mit Laufrädern zu bekommen. Sind halt verhältnismäßig schwer. Wenns leicht oder gar edel sein soll geht es gleich in die Hunderte von Euro. Ansonsten in Ebay schauen.


----------



## SteelManni (15. Januar 2006)

Moin @ all

@RedRum05
_210/190 Scheiben_ 

da halt ich doch mit, 160er Scheibchen Marta SL, die packt zu!
Die haben sogar eine Alpenüberquerung problemlos mitgemacht!

@Google,
Die Marta gibt es auch mit 180er Scheiben, die passt wohl besser
zu Deinem Gewicht    "sind halt etwas teurer"
Der einzige Nachteil meiner Marta ist, das man die Ausichtung
des Bremssockels zur Scheibe mittels Passscheiben einstellen muß,
und das ist umständlich, zumal man die Befestigungsschrauben 
immer mit Loctite sichern muß!
Aber für jede Scheibenbremse gilt: 
Solange man keine Dauerbremsung beim Downhill macht,
gibts keine Probleme!
Ansonsten gibts blaue Scheiben und verglaste Beläge!

War doch wieder eine schöne Runde gestern Und danke nochmal für's Lob
Sowas hör ich immer gerne 400hm sind noch rausgekommen!

Und meine neuen Pearl Izumi Handschuhe sind geil!
War ein guter Kauf beim Günter! 

@Erdi01, 
die "Autos" gefallen mir am besten 
ob das Teil jemals Gelände sehen wird? 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (15. Januar 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Solange man keine Dauerbremsung beim Downhill macht,
> gibts keine Probleme!
> Ansonsten gibts blaue Scheiben und verglaste Beläge!


bei der Bremse vom RedRum gibts auch dabei bestimmt keine Probleme 

bei den Feldbergtouren ist schon öfters vorgekommen, das diverse
Scheibenbremse (meist die 160er) nach dem Downhill stark gerochen
haben ab und an waren sogar die Scheiben wunderbar angelassen (blau)  
das dabei dann das Gefüge des Metalls sich ändert, muss man wohl nicht erwähnen....
ich dencke mal, besser eine nummer sicherer..... 
(besoders bei dem Gewicht >80kg Kampfgewicht)    
das Gewicht der Bremse ist da wohl auch nur nebensache....
bei 100g unterschied zwichen Marta SL und Louis FR  

ich war gestern mal mit meinem Kumpel Eric unterwegs, die Rückersbacher 
Schlucht entlang.... ihm hat es wunderbar gefallen und heute hat er mich 
schon nach meiner Meinung zu einem richtigen MTB gefragt... 
da haben wir bestimmt bald einen neuen Leidensgenossen


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi01,
> die "Autos" gefallen mir am besten
> ob das Teil jemals Gelände sehen wird?
> 
> ...


Autos ???? Ach ja die Modellkisten. Ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen, genauso wenig wie meine Wohnsimmereinrichtung. Das ist auch ein "Projekt" von mir für dieses, spätestens nächtes Jahr  

Und zum Thema Gelände, der Mythos muß weiterleben - schon deshalb wird der Rabe mehr unter Verschluß gehalten. Darf ja nicht sein, dass man ihn mehr in freier Wildbahn fliegen sieht  

Zum Thema Scheibenbremsen, Standfestigkeit ist schon dutzendfach im Tech Talk geschrieben worden. Einfach die SuFu verwenden, steht alles wissenswerte drinn. Z.B auch, dass es selbst auf nem AlpenX mit ner Marta SL keine Probs mit der Standfestigkeit gibt. Einzig die Wave-Scheiben sind hin und wieder in der Kritik.

Und RedRums Scheiben haben genau die richtigen Dimensionen für ein Tandem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (15. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> dass es selbst auf nem AlpenX mit ner Marta SL keine Probs mit der Standfestigkeit gibt.


meinste..... ???
also kann ich mir ruhigen Gewissens eine Marta SL kaufen und damit durch 
die Alpen heizen ohne das die Bremsscheibe blau wird und das bei 85kg + 
Gepäck und meiner Fahrweise.... ???


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2006)

Immer weiter so mit der Diskussion  Was lese ich bisher raus: 

Magura Julie oder Shimano Deore sind noch nicht im Beschuß, scheinen also ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Die Marta würde ich eh erst ab 180 er Scheiben nehmen, das mit den Passscheiben gefällt mir allerdings net so. Und die LouiseFR ist ok aber zu teuer ?

Wie gesagt, gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis soll es sein, vor allem will ich mir beim Biken keinen Kopp machen, ob das grade zuviel für das Bremssystem sein könnte...

@[email protected] Wave Scheiben


----------



## SteelManni (15. Januar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> meinste..... ???
> also kann ich mir ruhigen Gewissens eine Marta SL kaufen und damit durch
> die Alpen heizen ohne das die Bremsscheibe blau wird und das bei 85kg +
> Gepäck und meiner Fahrweise.... ???



Hallo Sakir, 

also das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, da würde ich besser
auf die 180er Scheibe gehen!

Was heißt bei Deiner Fahrweise! 
Bist Du'n Dauerbremser?

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (15. Januar 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir,
> 
> also das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, da würde ich besser
> auf die 180er Scheibe gehen!
> ...


das dencke ich mir auch.... 180er müsste schon mind. sein.... 

Dauerbremser..... eher Mittelspurfahrer  
hmmm, also am Feldberg gibts so einen tollen, sehr langen Trail 
(ich kann mir den Namen einfach nicht merken), wenn ich da 
nicht die ganze Zeit gebremste hätte, wäre ich doch glatt an 
unserem Laufand vorbei geschossen  
genau dort war es auch, wo etliche Disc´s gestunken haben und selbst 
die vom Lupo war blau angelaufen und das bei seinem Fliegengewicht !

sicherlich brauch man für eine Tour auf Forstautobahnen keine Louis FR,
aber wenn es dann schon mal an Trails geht, wo die Hämorhoiden vom
Hinterrrad weggeschliffen werden brauch ich schon mal die Gewissheit,
das ich nicht mit der Bremse am Limit bin.... 
denn *sicher ist sicher*


----------



## Sakir (15. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Immer weiter so mit der Diskussion


ganz genau, dafür ist das Forum da.... Diskussionen... Labbbern... Quatschen....


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2006)

@Sakir, [email protected] wenn ich im Sommers im Kawendelgebirge fahren würde würde ich sicher nicht meine Marta SL abschrauben, dass funktioniert schon.

Was ist schon eine Marta - eine Julie im leichten, edlen Designeroutfit  Die Standfestigkeit bzw. das Fading hängt mal in erster Linie von der Scheibe ab. Und das ist der immer wieder angesprochene Kritikpunkt bei den Wave-Scheiben (= gewellte Scheiben) wie sie jetzt Verwendung finden. 

Damit will ich sagen es ist wurscht ob man sich ne Marta, Loise oder Julie draufschraubst. Je nach Einsatzbereich halt den entsprechende Scheibendurchmesser wählen. Oder besser gleich auf die Wave-Scheiben verzichten und die "alten" Runden draufschrauben. Dann gibts auch mit 160mm keine Probs.

Noch was, viele sind der Meinung, dass ne Scheibenbremse erst richtig eingefahren ist, wenn sie mal ordentlich blau angelaufen ist und gestunken hatt. 

@[email protected] Mit den Passscheiben mußt Du leben. Die Bremssättel müssen genau ausgerichtet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> .........Noch was.................erst richtig eingefahren ist, wenn sie mal ordentlich blau angelaufen ist und gestunken hatt.


wenn man mal vom blau anlaufen absieht, scheinen meine Füsse dann zwischenzeitlich eingelaufen zu sein


----------



## Ippie (16. Januar 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Wenn ich mir in kürze eine Bremsscheibe zulege wird es die höchstwahrscheinlich Formula Oro K18 (ca.286,- im Set) oder K24 (ca. 359,- Set-Ebay) Natürlich mit 180er vorne und 180er Scheibe hinten. Die Tests wurden immer mit super http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/bremsen_hysteresen_0305.pdfangegeben und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist besonders bei der K18 mehr als in Ordnung. Als nächstes käme dann die Louise FR in Frage.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (16. Januar 2006)

na wenn er da nix findet!


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn er da nix findet!


Öhem...Ja dann mal vielen Dank für Eure zahreichen Tipps und Empfehlungen  Da tue ich mir wohl wieder schwer mit einer Entscheidung. Bei ner reichhaltigen Speisekarte bin ich auch immer der letzte der weiß was er will  

Ich werde berichten....., ansonsten wird mich der ein oder andere eh beim Biken sehen.


----------



## Sakir (16. Januar 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Formula Oro K18 (ca.286,- im Set) oder K24 (ca. 359,- Set-Ebay)


hee hee, ich wusste ganez genau, das du etwas zu der Formula sagen wirst,
daher habe ich es mir gespart


----------



## puls190 (16. Januar 2006)

@Google

umrüsten auf Disk find ich ganz schön teuer für dein Bike das doch schon einiges an km auf dem Buckel hat, und zu gross ist es auch noch. Also spar dir das Geld für eins neues oder gebrauchtes Bike mit Scheibe.


Bei der Scheibe brauchste auch neue Felgen also könnte die ganze Aktion schnell mal 500 kosten


----------



## Barracuda_de (16. Januar 2006)

@Google, ich muß puls190 zustimmen 

Ja die Fahrspiele waren nicht schlecht aber das Anschieben hat auch bei mir seine Spuren hinter lassen. Hat mich einiges an Körnern gekostet. So das ich meine liebe Last hatte mit Steelmanni und Oli oben an zukommen!
Hoffe nur das die nähste Tour etwas wärmer ist die ganze Zeit unter 0 ist schon heftig!

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google
> 
> umrüsten auf Disk find ich ganz schön teuer für dein Bike das doch schon einiges an km auf dem Buckel hat, und zu gross ist es auch noch. Also spar dir das Geld für eins neues oder gebrauchtes Bike mit Scheibe.
> 
> ...


wo er recht hatt - hatt er recht


----------



## Ippie (17. Januar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google
> 
> umrÃ¼sten auf Disk find ich ganz schÃ¶n teuer fÃ¼r dein Bike das doch schon einiges an km auf dem Buckel hat, und zu gross ist es auch noch. Also spar dir das Geld fÃ¼r eins neues oder gebrauchtes Bike mit Scheibe.
> 
> ...



Die passenden LaufrÃ¤der hat er aber schon. Und der der Rahmen ist auch noch nicht so alt


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Die passenden Laufräder hat er aber schon. Und der der Rahmen ist auch noch nicht so alt


Na dann kann die Lösung nur Ebay heisen. Komplettsätze unter 100 Euro  Muß halt ein wenig suchen ... und ein paar Alternativen im Kopf haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (19. Januar 2006)

test, test, one, two

rutschige Sache da draußen, heute morgen wäre ich beinahe abgeschmiert,
auf dem Weg zur Arbeit!

Mal sehen wie es am wochenende wird!?!

Sibirische Kältewelle wird vorausgesagt! 

Ich wollte eigentlich am Samstag wieder meine Runde drehen.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Januar 2006)

Also im Moment ist mir das Wetter alles andere als sympathisch zum Biken  

Seid der Tour zur Burg Frankenstein war ich nicht mehr mitem Bike unterwegs. In Dreieich hängt grad so ne nass/kalte Nebelsuppe und irgendwie wirkt das auch nicht als Motivation diese Woche ne Runde zu drehn... Morgends gefroren und klat und Mittags nass und matschig -


----------



## Ippie (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Motivation reicht zur Zeit auch nur für die Rolle. Vieleicht traue ich mich heute abend mal raus in die böse, kalte Welt.

Volker


----------



## Google (19. Januar 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> test, test, one, two


 Test erfolgreich  


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Sibirische Kältewelle wird vorausgesagt!


 Hähh ? Wo ? Ich weis von nix 


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigentlich am Samstag wieder meine Runde drehen.


Ich auch  

Und zu den übrigen Winterbeiträgen: Warmduscher !!


----------



## SteelManni (19. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Test erfolgreich    Hähh ? Wo ? Ich weis von nix Ich auch


Wetter? 
Man nennt mich auch den "Kachelmann" unter den SteelMännern!


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2006)

Guten Abend

habe vor kurzem erfahren, das der Günter morgen wieder fährt Also wer mitfahren will, 14:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Großkrozenburg 

Thema Scheibenbremse: Alles habt Ihr reingeworfen nur die Hayes nicht....So wie es aussieht könnte es die werden und nach den Testberichten (siehe Post Ippie) ist die auch gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Scheibenbremse: Alles habt Ihr reingeworfen nur die Hayes nicht....So wie es aussieht könnte es die werden und nach den Testberichten (siehe Post Ippie) ist die auch gar nicht so schlecht.



Ich hab die HFX9 am Switch. Die ist schon in Ordnung. Es gibt aber andere Bremsen, die bissiger sind imho. Die Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit ist aber durchaus in Ordnung. Bin am Gardasee jedenfalls gut damit klar gekommen.  

Bremsflüssigkeit ist DOT und nicht Öl und man sagt von ihr, dass sie hohen Belagverschleiss hat. Ob das für einen wichtig ist, muss man selbst wissen. 
Ich fahr das Switch halt nicht sehr oft, da kann ich zur Haltbarkeit der Beläge wenig sagen. Ach ja, ich hab die grossen Scheiben.

Wenn Du für wenig Geld eine Bremse für unsere Gegend (nicht Hochgebirge) suchst, möchte ich noch einen anderen Vorschlag machen: Deore. Ja, ich weiss, das klingt nicht gerade sexy, aber der Ulrich hat eine an seinem Bike und die ist echt schwer in Ordnung (trotz kleiner Scheibe). 

Ulrich ist gestern übrigens nochmal am Rücken operiert worden. Immerhin haben sie ihm nun das Metall rausgenommen. Na, den La Palma Bike Urlaub können wir jedenfalls erstmal vergessen. 
Und meine Motivation aufs Rad zu steigen ist erst recht im Keller.


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ulrich ist gestern übrigens nochmal am Rücken operiert worden. Immerhin haben sie ihm nun das Metall rausgenommen.


Das hört sich doch nach Fortschritt an...wenn es auch nur langsam bergauf geht. Das wird schon wieder. Richte ihm unbekannter Weise Grüße von mir aus.


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2006)

Guten Abend

ich bins schon wieder  Man weiß ja nie....Am Dienstag mach ich ein paar Höhenmeter. Vielleicht will ja jemand mitfahren. Z.B. IPPIE ???   Bei den Verhältnissen gehen aber nur Forstautobahnen. Wie immer bitte bis Mittag Ein- oder auch wieder Austragen, damit ich ggfls. auch schon früher los kann.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1843


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. Januar 2006)

ich mach ja gerade Bikepause     

Werd mich aber morgen Mittag gegen 12 trotzdem mal auf eine gemütliche Runde Rodgau Rundweg begeben. Vllt will Jemand mit ...


----------



## Andreas (22. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach ja gerade Bikepause



Bikepause muß auch mal sein.
Ich war am WE in Düsseldorf auf einem depeche mode Konzert.  

Heute bin ich auf trockenen Wegen durch den Vorderodenwald bis in die Dunkelheit gefahren. Der Wind war in den Feldern schon recht eisig. Bin mal gespannt wie das nächste Woche mit der russischen Kaltfront wird.


----------



## KillerN (22. Januar 2006)

Och so kalt wirds doch gar nicht ... Zumindest wir hier in Hessen bekommen das ganze nicht so ab  

Nach einer recht lockerern aber längeren Tour heute mit Lupo werde ich morgen entweder mal ne Stunde laufen oder mal 2 Std schnell Biken, mal schaun ...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war am WE in Düsseldorf auf einem depeche mode Konzert.


wiso bis nach Dusseldorf, die kommen doch auch nach Mainhatten -  

Der Anruf aus Bad Offenbach kam zu spät, aber ich hab da eh noch im Nightoutfit auf der Couch gegammelt. Hab dann auch noch auf RTL II die Apres Ski Irgendwas Party fertig geguggt und bin erst um nach 14 Uhr noch mal raus.


----------



## Andreas (22. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> wiso bis nach Dusseldorf, die kommen doch auch nach Mainhatten -



Ich hatte für die Festhalle keine Karten bekommen und da eh Freunde in der Nähe von D-Dorf wohnen hatten wir dann dort Karten geholt. Die Stimmung in der LTU-Arena vor 50.000 Zuschauern war riesig.


----------



## Ippie (23. Januar 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

nach einer herrlichen Samtagstour bei 6° C kann ich mich bei diesen eisigen Temperaturen nur mit laufen und anschließender Rolle motivieren. Google, rechne mal nicht mit meiner Teilnahme. Übrigens, Akkus funktionieren, alter Schalter habe ich kurzgeschlossen und benutze ich nur noch mit dem alten Blei-Akku für die 10 W-Lampe (extra Schalter). Der neue Nimh Akku benutze ich ausschließlich für die 5 Watt-Lampe. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (23. Januar 2006)

War grade beim Eisbären-Wetter biken und es war  

Irgendwie hab ich mich richtig wohl gefühlt und der Wald war leer und der Boden gefroren. Richtige Kleidung und der Winter macht Spaß! Wenn es noch hell gewesen wäre, würde ich immer noch fahren


----------



## Ippie (24. Januar 2006)

Ich war gestern laufen gwesen und ich habe auch keine Menschenseele gesehen. Und das um 19:00 Uhr Halt Eisbärenwetter.

Wenn es heute nicht zu kalt ist, werde ich draußen fahren, ansonsten auf der Rolle.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

die Welt hat mich wieder ))
seit Tagen war mein DSL Anschluss gestört... 
nun hat es die Telekom endlich geschafft.... 
ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich da VOIP wirklich lohnt !

nun trage ich erstmal meine WP nach


----------



## Andreas (25. Januar 2006)

Für die Marathonisti's unter Euch:

Ich habe die Marathons und CTF Termine 2006 von unserer Umgebung mal online gestellt. Mal sehen wer wann und wo mitfährt.


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels

da es nurnoch 47 Tage bis Mallorca sind,

schlage mal vor, das wir (Mallorca fahrer) uns in der KW8 nochmal 
treffen... eventuell hat der ein oder andere noch etwas zu klären 
(zimmer ist wohl bei uns geklärt... Ippie... )
bei mir gehts leider in der KW 9 oder 10 nicht, da ich dort wieder Schicht arbeite...
also schlage ich mal einfach vor, das wir uns am Mittwoch den 22.02.2006 treffen, gegen 19:00 Uhr.... 
als Lokal wäre doch die Pizzeria in kl. Auheim wieder o.k. ! ???
jemand einwände ???


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Marathonisti's unter Euch:
> 
> Ich habe die Marathons und CTF Termine 2006 von unserer Umgebung mal online gestellt. Mal sehen wer wann und wo mitfährt.


da fehlt noch etwas vom 10+11.06.2006.....
*überleg*


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2006)

6999


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2006)

*7000 Beiträge *ggg**


----------



## Andreas (25. Januar 2006)

7001 
*g*



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> da fehlt noch etwas vom 10+11.06.2006.....
> *überleg*



Ich steh gerade auf meiner Leitung 
Aber da kann ja nicht's sein, weil am 9.06. die WM beginnt.


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> 7001
> *g*
> 
> 
> ...


bin mal gespannt, ob du es rausbekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (25. Januar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt, ob du es rausbekommst



Wofür Deine HP nicht alles gut ist.  Ok, ich hätte es schneller rausbekommen, wenn ich auch bei Euch im Team gewesen wäre. Zu der Zeit war ich ja schon in den Alpen unterwegs. Ich werde den Termin nachtragen.


----------



## Google (25. Januar 2006)

...muß mir einer nochmal erklären...

@[email protected] Am Freitag sagst Du mir noch auf meine persönliche Anfrage beim Günter hin, dass Du kein Interesse hast Dich vorher zu treffen. Und jetzt Deine Anfrage  

Sei's drum Zu der eigentlichen Frage: Dürfte knapp bei mir hinhauen, ich hab da mit meinem Team "Teamentwicklung" und die kann lange gehen 

Übrigens: Mein 1000.ter Beitrag in diesem Thread


----------



## mischuwi (25. Januar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> da fehlt noch etwas vom 10+11.06.2006.....
> *überleg*



Ich weiß es, ich weiß es, ich weiß es, ....

Ich sag's mal mit Gandalf's Worten: IHR KOMMT NICHT VOOOORBEI!!!! 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon wieder drauf! Auch wenn mir der Blick auf eure Winterpokalpunkte doch ein wenig Angst macht, dass wir euch dieses Jahr auch hinter uns halten können.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs und Mädels
> 
> da es nurnoch 47 Tage bis Mallorca sind,
> 
> ...


Nix dagegen ... mir schmeckt es schon  ... oder gibt es ein anderen Grund fürs Treffen


----------



## Sakir (26. Januar 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag's mal mit Gandalf's Worten: IHR KOMMT NICHT VOOOORBEI!!!!


wir werden diesmal auch die Punktetafel beobachten  
Unser Motto wird auch dieses Jahr sein " Spass haben bis zum abwinken "  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Am Freitag sagst Du mir noch auf meine persönliche Anfrage beim Günter hin, dass Du kein Interesse hast Dich vorher zu treffen. Und jetzt Deine Anfrage


ist doch kein Problem seine Meinung zu ändern und ausserdem muss das treffen doch nicht zu 100% an mir hängen .....  
du hast mir so leid getan, als du erwähntest " es hätte auch mal ein anderer drauf kommen können " da musste ich eichfach einen Termin vorschlagen  
Kein Intresse stimmt auch nicht, ich meinte " wegen mir müssen wir uns nicht nochmal treffen, bei mir ist alles klar "

@Erdi01: ich wüsste nix wichtiges, was wir klären müssten ! 
mit Dir muss ich nur mal wegen den Touren reden.... 
das aber dann in der Pizzastube....


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Januar 2006)

So... wieder von meiner Schneetour zurück  

Heute morgen noch überlegt, ob ich daheim bleib und dann doch noch nen halben Tag frei genommen und es hat sich gelohnt! Man sollte zwar langsam fahren, aber die Wege sind klasse!
Wenn am Samstag immer noch der Schnee liegt und sich nicht alles in Schnnee-Matsch gewandelt hat gehts auf jeden Fall wieder in den Wald.
Allerdings muss man echt aufpassen. Diese komischen Wald-Baum-Abholz-Dings Geräte machen die Wege so glatt, dass es mich einmal richtig auf die Seite gelegt hat...  

@Andreas, Erdi...  wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, dann fahrt unbedingt den Trail am Militärzaun! .. aber langsam fahren und beim Baum wo man über die Wurzeln muss ganz rechts außen fahren und dann mit Gefühl durch den Graben (man merkt, dass ich den öfters fahr *g*)
Den fahr ich am Liebsten, wenn Sonnenuntergang ist, oder Schnee liegt.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Januar 2006)

@Andreas, RedRum ... @SA is bei mir nicht, aber SO wollt ich schon fahren. Wieder so gegen Mittag. Entweder einfach ein bissl kreux und quer durch die Wälder oder auch Richtung Franky  Will nur wieder im Hellen daheim sein.


----------



## Andreas (26. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas, RedRum ... @SA is bei mir nicht, aber SO wollt ich schon fahren. Wieder so gegen Mittag. Entweder einfach ein bissl kreux und quer durch die Wälder oder auch Richtung Franky  Will nur wieder im Hellen daheim sein.



Wenn dann könnte ich auch nur Sonntag, will aber erst mal die Wetter und Schneeverhältnisse checken. Meine Tour gestern bei Neuschnee war super
Das ist schon was, wenn man frische Spuren ziehen kann.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (26. Januar 2006)

Moin moin, 

wie groß sind eure Touren die Ihr fahrt?
Wenn diese in meiner Größenordnung liegen würde ich mich auch einmal anschließen. (Wenn´s nix ausmacht).

Gruß
crush


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Januar 2006)

Keine Frage  Laut den Wetterservern wird es kalt genug bleiben und aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Woche kann ich nur sagen: ES WIRD WIEDER SPITZE IM SPESSART   

Ich werd wieder Samstag meine Runden dort drehen.....Wenn ich bis dahin wieder einen dichten Dämpfer habe


----------



## Andreas (27. Januar 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> wie groß sind eure Touren die Ihr fahrt?
> Wenn diese in meiner Größenordnung liegen würde ich mich auch einmal anschließen. (Wenn´s nix ausmacht).
> ...



Das ist unterschiedlich. Vom Rodgau Rundweg (42 km) bis zum 150 km Odenwald-X je nach Lust und Laune. Im Winter sind es eher weniger km. Fahr ruhig mal mit. Auf die Dauer gesehen fährt man in der Gruppe meist mehr km als man will ohne es zu merken


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Januar 2006)

Moin,

also ich werde am Samstag so gegen 14:00 Uhr Richtung Hahnenkamm aufbrechen!
Ich will nach her nochmal kontakt zum Günter aufnehmen und fragen ob erfährt ansonsten fahr ich auf eigene Faust bzw. in Mainaschaff mit!
Google wie schauts bei dir aus?
Und bei den anderen???

CU


----------



## Google (27. Januar 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also ich werde am Samstag so gegen 14:00 Uhr Richtung Hahnenkamm aufbrechen!
> Ich will nach her nochmal kontakt zum Günter aufnehmen und fragen ob erfährt ansonsten fahr ich auf eigene Faust bzw. in Mainaschaff mit!
> ...


Interesse alle mal. Ich muß aber heutemittag erst mal mit Günter klären ob ich rechtzeitig einen Dämpferersatz bekommen kann. Tendenziell würd ich mal wieder in Mainflingen mitfahren wollen....mittlere Gruppe reicht mir aber


----------



## Deleted 37613 (27. Januar 2006)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Wo fahrt ihr um 14 Uhr los und wie lang ist die Strecke diesesmal? (Nur damit ich weiß was mich erwartet)


----------



## puls190 (28. Januar 2006)

Nach 3Wochen Bikepause heute das erste mal wieder gefahren.

Schnee ist geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (28. Januar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Schnee ist geil


das kann ich nur bestätigen, heute war er richtig toll, schön griffig 
und nicht zu matschig.
ich hoffe mal, das er morgen genauso ist und event. noch ein bissel 
Sonne dazu, dann ist es herlich.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Januar 2006)

mein Renner  ist jetzt umgebaut. Alles Dura Ace bis auf den Umwerfer das ist ein Campa Veloce 10-fach, weil das der beste Umwerfer für Kompakt ist Und die Tune Laufräder haben die passenden Tune Schnellspanner bekommen. Jetzt weis ich nicht mehr was ich noch verbessern könnt Und das Gewicht ist bei 7,88 fahrfertig mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, Funktacho ... hab jetzt mal wieder richtig Bock auf Renner, aber wenn ich raus gugg :kotz: 

@[email protected] Die 105er Bremse liegt jetzt hier für Dich. Haste mal ein Grund vorbeizukommen oder ich bring sie mit zum Pizzabäcker.

Für mein Raven sind mittlerweile auch der Easten Carbonlenker und die Race Face Next Carbon Stütze gekommen. Das sind mal richtig edle Teile  
Muß ich später mal ablichten für in Album vom Projekt Raven.

@Andreas, [email protected] was ist nun mit Morgen fährt Jemand ...


----------



## Sakir (28. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Die 105er Bremse liegt jetzt hier für Dich. Haste mal ein Grund vorbeizukommen oder ich bring sie mit zum Pizzabäcker.


wenn ich bei dir vorbei komme, bis du meistens noch mind. 1 std. auf 
der arbeit, also würde ich mal sagen, zum treffen am 22ten ist es o.k.
da kann ich sie dann gleich montieren, wenn die jetzigen Züge auf Nokon´s
umgerüstet werden !


----------



## KillerN (28. Januar 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Den fahr ich am Liebsten, wenn Sonnenuntergang ist, oder Schnee liegt.



Wie romantisch  

Heute war mal nen richtiger Sporttag, morgens 1 Std flott gelaufen (11km), danach schön Oberkörpertraining und nach ner kleinen essenspause noch 1:45 Std geradelt und glatt die Offenbacher getroffen  

Und was hat mein Team heute so gemacht ?


----------



## Lupo (28. Januar 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wie romantisch  ...


und dann noch gemütlich kaffee trinken....

was geht eigentlich morgen? ist jemand für ne gemütliche tour durchs offenbacher hinterland zu begeistern?

@crush: als einsteigerrunde vllt net schlecht?


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Januar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> was geht eigentlich morgen? ist jemand für ne gemütliche tour durchs offenbacher hinterland zu begeistern?


ICH  

Offenbacher Hinterland ist für mich Kreis Offenbach, würd ja passen. Sag halt an wo es lang gehen soll. Nur nicht so früh ...


----------



## Lupo (28. Januar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH  ...Nur nicht so früh ...


wir wollten so um 11.30 starten...vllt über dtz nach mainflingen und am  main zurück.... oder du kommst uns abholen und wir fahren dann andersrum...


----------



## KillerN (28. Januar 2006)

Eventuell fahre ich auch mit, ich wollte morgen so um 9:30 Uhr aufstehen und dann bescheid geben. Wie rum wir fahren ist mir eh wurscht  

Ich wollt jetzt aber mal bissle Party machen gehen und muss mich mal fertig machen, habe aber vor net ewig inner Disse zu bleiben und sollte morgen auch wieder Fit sein, sofern alles nach Plan läuft    

Bis morsche


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Januar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollten so um 11.30 starten...vllt über dtz nach mainflingen und am  main zurück.... oder du kommst uns abholen und wir fahren dann andersrum...


Ne ne kommt Ihr mal Richtung Dtz, da kann ich 30 Minuten länger liegen bleiben 

Wir treffen uns am Paterhäuser Hofgut um 12:15 - OK

Gilt dann auch gleich als Treffpunkt für weitere Mitfahrer aus dem Kreis  

Bis morsche ...

*EDIT: Killer kann dann auch länger sein Rausch ausschlafen *


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Januar 2006)

Ich werd morgen schon ab 9 Uhr im Messeler Hügelland sein. Mal schaun, ob man um die Uhrzeit Sonntags überhaupt jemanden im Wald antrifft  
Wünsch euch viel Spaß bei eurer Tour, aber hab leider keine Zeit mehr um 12 Uhr. Sonst wäre ich mitgefahren!

@Killer... ich meinte damit, dass ich den Trail gerne bei Schnee und Sonnenuntergang fahr, aber ich fahr halt auch Strecken wegen der Landschaft und nicht nur um vor den Mädels rum zuposen wie du... 
.. und übertreibs nicht wieder mit dem bösen bösen Alkohol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (29. Januar 2006)

Sodale,
habe mir vorhin Brötschen geholt und festgestellt das der Schnee jetzt anfängt zu tauen :-(

Ich werds mit der Mainflingen Tour erstmal lassen und Abends vielleicht ne kleine Runde fahren.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. Januar 2006)

Leider haben wir uns verpasst.
Aber beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt.


----------



## Lupo (29. Januar 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Leider haben wir uns verpasst.
> Aber beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt.


  mist...du hättest posten sollen dass du mitfährst. wir haben kurzfristig den treffpunkt verlegt und so ist erdi bestimmt ohne zu guggn an patershausen vorbeigedüst...schade


----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. Januar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> mist...du hättest posten sollen dass du mitfährst. wir haben kurzfristig den treffpunkt verlegt und so ist erdi bestimmt ohne zu guggn an patershausen vorbeigedüst...schade



Ich meinte den Samstag, gestern hatte ich leider keine Zeit. 
Das nächste Mal klappt es bestimmt.


----------



## Lupo (30. Januar 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte den Samstag, gestern hatte ich leider keine Zeit.
> Das nächste Mal klappt es bestimmt.


ahso, dann habe ich "verpasst" falsch interpretiert 

bis denne,  wolfgang


----------



## puls190 (2. Februar 2006)

piep ist hier noch jemand


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. Februar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> piep ist hier noch jemand


ok, piep


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> piep ist hier noch jemand



Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=4777


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2006)

....und hört mir bitte mit den Vögeln auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. Februar 2006)

ich bin auch noch da   



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> ....und hört mir bitte mit den Vögeln auf


wieso haste was gegen vögel


----------



## yakko (2. Februar 2006)

me 2


----------



## Ippie (2. Februar 2006)

Ich bin auch da


----------



## Andreas (2. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=4777



Aber der jemand war doch noch nie hier  
Es war doch niemand hier!  

Ich bin auch noch da.... hab aber diese Wochen noch keinen Punkt gemacht


----------



## loti (2. Februar 2006)

Halllo,
dann bring ich mich auch noch ein. Am Wochenende gibt es ja schon einige Tourenangebote und ich will eigentlich keine Konkurrenz dazu machen. Aber da ich mit einigen Bekannten zu meiner "Wenigumstadt-Runde" verabredet habe, gebe ich doch einen kurzen Hinweis.
So. 5.2., Tour nach Wenigumstadt, 90 km, 800 hm, 
Treffpunkt: 10 Uhr Lindenplatz, Dreieich-Sprendlingen
mit Einkehr, Rückkehr ca. 17 Uhr
Gruß
loti


----------



## Lupo (2. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich bin auch noch da.... hab aber diese Wochen noch keinen Punkt gemacht


 oder gibts für niessen, husten und naseputzen punkte 

@loti:  hört sich so nach binselberg an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @loti:  hört sich so nach binselberg an


wer ruft hier BINSELBERG

@[email protected] habe heute mal mein Renner mit auf den Flieger gebucht. Hätt ich fast vergessen. Und solangsam mal die Kröten fürs Hotel zusammen kratzen. Die Restzahlung ist bald fällig ... und dann gehts hoffentlich bald los. Ich kann den weißen Rotz nimmer ab :kotz:


----------



## loti (2. Februar 2006)

Lupo beisst, aber net jeden..._________________
@loti: hört sich so nach binselberg an

Nein, Nein ,
ich werde doch den Hausberg von erdi01 nicht ungefragt überfahren!!
Er hat sich ja auch schon gleich angesprochen gefühlt...
Aber ich werde zur geographischen Ver- oder Entwirrung beitragen, denn den Binselberg gibt es zweimal!!
Und ich biete die Aussicht auf beide, natürlich aus der Ferne (...so in 500 m bis 1 km Distanz, von oben und unten).
Ich habe eine Standard-Tour seit vielen Jahren nach Wenigumstadt und habe bei meinen Touren mit erdi01 festgestellt, dass ich immer ganz andere Wege fahre, wie er.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Standard-Tour seit vielen Jahren nach Wenigumstadt und habe bei meinen Touren mit erdi01 festgestellt, dass ich immer ganz andere Wege fahre, wie er.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


Wie zwei mal Binselberg ... zweimal drüberfahren oder watt  Macht 10 Euro Maut zu überweisen auf mein Konto 0815  

ich mach immer noch Bikepause     

Aber ein bissl radl am WE muß sein. @[email protected] Ja wann dann, was fürn Tag. Hab nix gelesen


----------



## loti (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Erdi01,
extra für Dich habe ich jetzt einen Toureneintrag gemacht. 
Aber Ihr anderen fahrt natürlich mit Sakir nach Miltenberg.
Und jetzt das Preisrätsel:
Wo liegen die beiden Binselberge und wie hoch sind sie?
Die Preisträger werden am So. 5.2. während der Pause geehrt!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## loti (2. Februar 2006)

Und dann noch:
Ich fahre nicht über die Binselberge. Ich bewundere sie aus der Ferne. Es gibt zwei schöne Aussichtspunkte mit Blick auf Binselberg 1 und 2.
Ja, wo sind die wohl?
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann noch:
> Ich fahre nicht über die Binselberge. Ich bewundere sie aus der Ferne. Es gibt zwei schöne Aussichtspunkte mit Blick auf Binselberg 1 und 2.
> Ja, wo sind die wohl?
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


wo sind wir - "Rate mal mit Rosen...Loti...tal"  

Ich hätt da ne Idee ... behalte sie aber für mich ... Stichwort ... Windkraftanlage(n)  

Sakir fährt nach Miltenberg  davon hab ich auch noch nix gelesen ...

... doch jetzt im LMB


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2006)

und gleich noch ein Post, muß ich los werden und @[email protected] hatt was zum lesen  Wann sieht man Dich eigentlich mal wieder  

Glückwunsch an Bycicles oder B.O.C.(ab)geschossen die haben doch tätsächlich 14 Tage für ne Falschlieferung gebraucht  Ich brauch keine 12 Stunden ums zurückzuschicken


----------



## puls190 (3. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> und gleich noch ein Post, muß ich los werden und @[email protected] hatt was zum lesen  Wann sieht man Dich eigentlich mal wieder



ich bin dauerkrank und absolut unfit muss erstmal bissi alleine fahren -- ihr bringt mich sonst um 

ich habe meinen Renner verkauft und will mir das Six 13 holen, bin aber noch nicht sicher ob es klappt.

Dieses Wochenende habe ich Dienst und meine Kinder sind auch da. Also null Zeit zu biken vieleicht laufe ich morgen  mal mit den Kids durch den Schnee die Rückersbacher Schlucht hoch natürlich nur wenn nicht gerade eine spannende Teenysendung im TV läuft.

Denke das ich am Montag oder Dienstag ein Mtb Tour fahren werde aber nicht länger als 1 Stunde evt. deine ehemalige Feierabendrunde.

Schön das noch alle da sind


----------



## loti (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo puls 190,
kein Problem!
Ich fahre auch sehr gemütliche Touren! Sonst steinigen mich meine Frau und meine Tochter!
Sag mal durch, wann Du fahren willst. Dann fahren wir vielleicht zusammen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2006)

Moin, Moin

@SteelManni, Barracuda, [email protected] Ich wollt am Montag die Gegend um die Barbarossaquelle, Buchberg, na ja...vielleicht auch Hahnenkamm (aber eher net) unsicher machen. Wollte halt fahren was geht bei den Bodenverhältnissen.

Habt Ihr auch Lust ? Wir könnten uns an der Parkbucht B 8 treffen. Wenn Ihr Lust habt könnt Ihr ja posten ab wann wir uns dort treffen könnten. Ich fahr gleich dort in der Gegend rum und kann ja mal berichten wie es mom ausschaut.

Der Dämpfer meines MTB ist eingeschickt, darf deshalb gerade das Raid vom Günter fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe meinen Renner verkauft und will mir das Six 13 holen, bin aber noch nicht sicher ob es klappt.


wiso das denn   Du weist schon das Du durch den Six13 Frame allein kein Gewicht gutmachst, wenn dann nur durch die Vollcarbon-Gabel wenn Du die im Caad8 noch nicht hattest. Beim Image sieht die Sache natürlich wieder anders aus  

Ich werd jetzt erstmal zum Stenger starten. Meine Raven Schriftzüge sind eingeschwebt


----------



## Sakir (4. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte halt fahren was geht bei den Bodenverhältnissen.


ich war heute in der Gegend unterwegs, der Boden ist super... 
man kann ungestört Biken, sehr griffig der schnee....


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin
> 
> @SteelManni, Barracuda, [email protected] Ich wollt am Montag die Gegend um die Barbarossaquelle, Buchberg, na ja...vielleicht auch Hahnenkamm (aber eher net) unsicher machen. Wollte halt fahren was geht bei den Bodenverhältnissen.
> 
> ...


 
Meine Frau macht Montags immer Sport, da muß ich die Rolle quällen 

Werd heute zwischen 13:00 - 14:00 Uhr zur Kahlquelle aufbrechen, werde irgend was im GA Bereich veranstalten. Wenn jemand Lust hat mit zukommen 0 1 7 7 6 6 6 3 2 8 1 die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach meinen Pulswerten 

Ciao


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau macht Montags immer Sport, da muß ich die Rolle quällen


Kein Problem.

Es geht wirklich super zu biken, ich werd morgen dann schon direkt nach der Arbeit durchstarten, da kann ich noch ein bisschen im Hellen unterwegs sein. Weiß denn jemand wie es um den Hahnenkamm herum aussieht  Glatt oder auch eher griffig ?


----------



## SteelManni (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo @ all 

@ Google,
ich denke man kann ganz gut fahren am Hahnenkamm!

Ich bin gestern mit Günter, Richtung Barbarossaqulle und Buchberg
unterwegs gewesen, und da kommt mann gut voran, der Schnee war ein 
wenig "angetaut" aber Gripp hast Du allemal im Wald. 
Könnte mir aber vorstellen das der Kälberauer Weg leicht vereist ist! 

Hab heute mit Barracuda eine Tour zum Engländer (Straße) gemacht. 
76km, 820hm bei einem 25er Schnitt kamen dabei raus. 
(das gibt Punkte )
Ein Essppesso in Goldbach war auch noch drin, und in Hösbach gleich mal die Nase beim Stenger ans Schaufenster gedrückt! 

Morgen geht bei mir nix, ich komme erst spät aus "dem Laden" raus 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen geht bei mir nix, ich komme erst spät aus "dem Laden" raus


Wenn Ihr am Mittwoch Zeit habt und dasa Wetter überhaupt mitspielt könnt Ihr Euch ja noch mal kurzfristig melden. Am Mittwoch mach ich nämlich meine letzte Tour vorm Skiurlaub


----------



## SteelManni (5. Februar 2006)

@Google, 
am Mittwoch geht auch nix bei mir, da ist Spinning angesagt.
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2006)

ich war mit Loti und seinem ADFC unterwegs. Wir waren zu NEUNT !!!

War eine angenehme Tour über Wartturm, Wenigumstadt, Radheimer Turm und quer übern Höhenweg rüber nach Groß Umstadt und wieder Heim.

Die Schneeverhältnisse waren super. Wir waren immerhin mit guten 380 HM auf Hahnenkamm Niveau unterwegs. Habe mich mal erwischt mit 40 Sachen auf Schnee berab, da darf aber nix in den Weg kommen, auch keine Kurve  

War sicher nicht meine letzte Tour mit Loti ... habe mir schon ein paar Weitere vorgemerkt


----------



## loti (6. Februar 2006)

So,
ich habe mal einige Fotos von unserer gestrigen Tour in meine Galerie gestellt. Es hat Spaß gemacht bei dem Schnee zu fahren!





















Am Sonntag, den 12.2. ist dann die nächste gemütliche Tour. Genauere Infos kommen noch.

loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. Februar 2006)

schöne Bilder, krieg ich gleich wieder Lust ...

@[email protected] da fällt mir spontal vorletzer Sonntag ein, wo sind Deine Bilder


----------



## puls190 (7. Februar 2006)

ja echt klasse die Bilder,   

und ich hänge nur noch foul auf der Couch ich muss raus aufs Bike


----------



## Lupo (7. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> schöne Bilder, krieg ich gleich wieder Lust ...


......ach da sach ich jetzt doch nix dazu   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] da fällt mir spontal vorletzer Sonntag ein, wo sind Deine Bilder


leider ist doch mein album voll und ich muss das erst mal ausmisten aber hier ist schon mal ne auswahl in stark komprimierter form...


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> leider ist doch mein album voll und ich muss das erst mal ausmisten aber hier ist schon mal ne auswahl in stark komprimierter form...


na fürn Anfang nicht schlecht  

Auch sehr schön ... kalt


----------



## Andreas (7. Februar 2006)

Leider war ich bei meiner Lieblingsbergtour nicht dabei. Ich hatte den LNB Eintrag nicht mehr gefunden und dachte die Tour findet nicht statt. Jetzt weiss ich, dass loti nur die Uhrzeit (0h) falsch eingetragen hatte und der Eintrag schon verschwunden war 

Aber auf wirklich tollem griffigen Schnee bin ich dann alleine eine Runde gefahren.

Schöne Bilder. Man achte auf Erdi, der in den Pausen Runden um den Wartturm dreht um WP Punkte zu sammeln. Weiter so


----------



## KillerN (7. Februar 2006)

Wolllte mich auch mal melden, bin zur Zeit krankgeschrieben, da mir gestern die Weissheitszähne entfernt wurden. Hach ist das ein tolles gefühl  

Na ja, sobald der Doktore sagt, das ich wieder Sport machen darf, beginn ich auch wieder zu fahren  

Bis denn

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (7. Februar 2006)

Ich lebe auch noch 

War grade wie jeden Dienstag joggen und mit Radfahren ist da im Moment nicht viel! Das ist kein matsch im Wald, das ist schon Flutung. Ich bin eigentlich zu 90% nur im Wasser gelaufen 

Hoffentlich trocknen die Wege wieder einigermaßen bis zum WE ab! Was ich allerdings bezweifle, wenn ich mir so den Wetterbericht anschaue.

Hoffentlich wirds bald Sommer!


----------



## sthoeft (7. Februar 2006)

Sorry, gehört jetzt wahrscheinlich zu den echt dummen und nervigen Fragen, aber habt ihr einen Treffpunkt und eine bestimmte Zeit?
Wie lange sind die Touren die ihr so fahrt?


----------



## KillerN (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo !

Einen spezifischen Treffpunkt haben wir nicht, es werden meißt Treffpunkte gemacht die jeder Teilnehmer kennt bzw. die Anfahrt nicht zu weit ist.

Die Tourendauer kann auch ganz unterschiedlich sein, als Mittelmaß würde ich mal 3,5 Std ansetzten. 

Wenn du dein Profil etwas mehr ausfüllst können dir die anderen Mitglieder vielleicht einen Treffpunkt in ihrer nähe mal vorschlagen.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Sagt mal, wohin ist denn die Loti gruppe gefahren das da lauter gepäck an den Rädern montiert ist ? *ggg* und ich erkenne nur den Erdi, wer ist denn der rest ?


----------



## sthoeft (7. Februar 2006)

Das wäre super, habe auch mein Profil aufgemöbelt. Wäre super wenn das mal klappt


----------



## loti (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Andreas,
ja die einfachsten Fehler übersieht man. Ich habe auch erst meine falsche Abfahrtszeit bemerkt, als es zu spät war. Ich gelobe Besserung für die Zukunft!
Zur Not unter 0170-8323621 anrufen.
Hallo shoeft,
dier Touren starten von ganz unterschiedlichen Orten ( z.B. Hanau, Patershäuiser Hof bei Dietzenbach, Dettingen, Dreieich) und ihr Charakter ist auch recht verschieden. Am besten beim Tourenleiter nachfragen, ob die eigene Kondition und Technik für die Tour ausreicht.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## loti (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo KillerN,
die Mitfahrer dieser Tour war ein Teil der MTB-Truppe des ADFC Dreieich. Die meisten sind, wie ich auch, schon etwas älter und schleppen halt für ihre Zipperlein und sonstigen Befindlichkeiten immer etwas Gepäck mit. Nicht sehr sportlich, aber im Notfall sehr hilfreich. Wir hatten z. B. ein Kettenriß. Der wurde ohne Probleme behoben.
Ich kenne andere, die dann stundenlang schieben müssen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Lupo (7. Februar 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich kenne andere, die dann stundenlang schieben müssen.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


und ich kenne welche die sonst schieben müssten gelle killer   
mal an inbus, ersatzschlauch, pumpe, essen, trinken, regenjacke (hab ich wasvergessen?) denk


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder. Man achte auf Erdi, der in den Pausen Runden um den Wartturm dreht um WP Punkte zu sammeln. Weiter so


   

nicht ganz. Ich war unten in Schaafheim noch mal pullern und mußte der Gruppe hinterherhecheln. Hab bis auf Loti, der 5 Meter Vorsprung verteidigt hatt, auch alle wieder eingefangen. Oben war ich so schnell, dass ich erst noch ein paar Runden um den Turm drehen musste um zum Stillstand zu kommen  

   

@Ki[email protected] das sind *echte* Marathonfahrer. Haben alles dabei und könnten auch im Wald übernachten


----------



## Andreas (7. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] das sind *echte* Marathonfahrer. Haben alles dabei und könnten auch im Wald übernachten



Das ist eben die Erfahrung. Je älter man wird desto mehr hat man schon erlebt was alles kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## KillerN (8. Februar 2006)

So viel Resonanz bin ich ja gar nicht gewohnt ;-) 

@Lupo inzwischen bin ich ja auch etwas besser auf meinen Touren ausgestattet *g* Pumpe und Schlauch ist ja immer bei ;-) 

Ansonsten heißts halt: Wo isn hier ne Tankstelle ? *lol*

Och ich freu mich schon auf ne Runde im Taunus 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (8. Februar 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Och ich freu mich schon auf ne Runde im Taunus
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens



Ich auch! Vor allem wenn es wieder draußen so ist, dass man auch mal im Trockenen ne länger Tour fahren kann, ohne dass man nass oder total unterkühlt daheim ankommt. So ne gepflegte Tour aufn Feldberg wär mal wieder fein.. 

Was soll das da draußen eigentlich heute werden ?! 
Total ab regnen und gestern stand schon alles unter Wasser.


----------



## loti (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mal für Sonntag, 12.2. eine gemütliche Tour,  Startzeit 11 Uhr, hauptsächlich Asphalt, ins LMB eingetragen. Ist für diejenigen, wie meine Frau, die keine schmutzigen Bikes mögen und ungern durch den Schlamm fahren.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## yakko (10. Februar 2006)

Ich finde den Post nicht mehr - wollten wir uns noch mal vor Malle treffen?

René


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2006)

Wieso treffen ? Ist doch alles geklärt:

Ich bin mit Renate im Zimmer, 
Volker mit seiner Michaela
und Erdie mit dem RR und montierten Afterburner


----------



## Andreas (10. Februar 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe mal für Sonntag, 12.2. eine gemütliche Tour,  Startzeit 11 Uhr, hauptsächlich Asphalt, ins LMB eingetragen. Ist für diejenigen, wie meine Frau, die keine schmutzigen Bikes mögen und ungern durch den Schlamm fahren.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti



Hallo loti, 

klingt interessant. Dann könnte ich mein Hardtail mal rausholen und ich kann
zur Abwechselung auf Bikewaschen verzichten. 
Wo könnte ich in Langen am besten einsteigen (von Götzenhain kommend) und um wieviel Uhr?

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso treffen ? Ist doch alles geklärt:
> 
> Ich bin mit Renate im Zimmer,
> Volker mit seiner Michaela
> und Erdie mit dem RR und montierten Afterburner


   

ansonsten war der 22zigste im Anker, Klein-Auheim anvisiert. Sakir und ich wollten uns treffen. Vllt kommt der Rest auch ...  

@Loti, [email protected] Na dann denke ich, dass ich auch mitkomme und mein "Hartes" raushole. Ich starte mit Loti in Sprendlingen. Wenn Du=Andreas ein paar KM mehr machen willst, kannste ja bei mir vorbeikommen und wir fahren gemeinsam nach Dreieich zum Treffpunkt. Ich würde so um 10:30 gemüüüütlich rüber rollen


----------



## Ippie (10. Februar 2006)

Ich habe auch den 22.02. im Anker vorgemerkt.


----------



## puls190 (10. Februar 2006)

@erdi

mach die Schriftzüge mit Tesa für ein Foto leicht an.

So kann man dir bei der Endscheidung besser helfen, was machst du den für einen Sattel drauf ?


Ps: ab Dienstag habe ich keine Bikes mehr sind alle verkauft und die neuen kommen erst im März


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi
> 
> mach die Schriftzüge mit Tesa für ein Foto leicht an.
> 
> ...


im Moment habe ich mich entschieden, die Schriftzüge nicht drauf zu machen. Die Carbonstruktur kommt einfach besser ohne rüber.

Als Sattel habe ich den SLR Kid Carbonio im Auge.

Und was kommt im März - ERZÄHL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (10. Februar 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch den 22.02. im Anker vorgemerkt.


fein fein, so gehört sich das !
sind wir schon mal zu 3 *ggg*


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo loti,
> 
> klingt interessant. Dann könnte ich mein Hardtail mal rausholen und ich kann
> zur Abwechselung auf Bikewaschen verzichten.
> ...


Übrignes wäre das doch auch *DIE* Gelegenheit für Bad Offenbach mal die "Harten Teile" zu entstauben


----------



## puls190 (10. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> im Moment habe ich mich entschieden, die Schriftzüge nicht drauf zu machen. Die Carbonstruktur kommt einfach besser ohne rüber.
> 
> Als Sattel habe ich den SLR Kid Carbonio im Auge.
> 
> Und was kommt im März - ERZÄHL




das weißt du doch  

als Sattel würde ich aber den hier nehmen

http://www.spike-racing.de/xtcommerce/product_info.php?products_id=38&cPath=22


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> das weißt du doch
> 
> als Sattel würde ich aber den hier nehmen
> 
> http://www.spike-racing.de/xtcommerce/product_info.php?products_id=38&cPath=22


Ok hast recht. Eigentlich müßt ich mich drüber freuen. Jetzt bin ich wieder der alleinige Prophet  

Der SLR Kid Carbonio oder heist der nur Carbonio   ist nicht die Vollcarbon-Verson. Wenn auch nicht oft will ich ja doch mal mit dem Raven fliegen


----------



## Lupo (11. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrignes wäre das doch auch *DIE* Gelegenheit für Bad Offenbach mal die "Harten Teile" zu entstauben


neenee, lass ma, schliesslich sind die klinisch rein und auch nur zimmertemperatur gewöhnt  und dann müsste ich die ja wegen einem ausritt wieder komplett putzen dann lieber das ganz weiche, das ist die widrigen umstände die zur zeit hier herrschen gewohnt


----------



## Andreas (11. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Loti, [email protected] Na dann denke ich, dass ich auch mitkomme und mein "Hartes" raushole. Ich starte mit Loti in Sprendlingen. Wenn Du=Andreas ein paar KM mehr machen willst, kannste ja bei mir vorbeikommen und wir fahren gemeinsam nach Dreieich zum Treffpunkt. Ich würde so um 10:30 gemüüüütlich rüber rollen



Nein, ich muß etwas abkürzen um mehr Schlafzeit rauszuholen. Samstag Abend wird es spät. Ich fahre deb geteerten Radweg an der Dreieichbahnstrecke entlang. Außerdem kommt eine Bekannte aus Egelsbach mit, die ich dann aufpicken werde. Du kannst höchstens auf der Balau zu meiner Route stoßen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich muß etwas abkürzen um mehr Schlafzeit rauszuholen. Samstag Abend wird es spät. Ich fahre deb geteerten Radweg an der Dreieichbahnstrecke entlang. Außerdem kommt eine Bekannte aus Egelsbach mit, die ich dann aufpicken werde. Du kannst höchstens auf der Balau zu meiner Route stoßen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


so so schlaf rausholen  

Ich mach wie gewohnt über Neuhof rüber nach Sprendlingen. Wie sehen uns dort oder wo auch immer ihr dazustoßt


----------



## Lupo (11. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> so so schlaf rausholen   ...


wer schon 2 tippfehler pro post macht kann wirklich bissl schlafdefizit haben, oder, andreas? 

sind morgen auch dabei und kommen mim auto nach 3eich. kann mer da beim treffpunkt irgendwo parken?


----------



## Andreas (11. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wer schon 2 tippfehler pro post macht kann wirklich bissl schlafdefizit haben, oder, andreas?



die tippfehler darfst du behalten  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> sind morgen auch dabei und kommen mim auto nach 3eich. kann mer da beim treffpunkt irgendwo parken?



das ist super  
den lindenplatz kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wer schon 2 tippfehler pro post macht kann wirklich bissl schlafdefizit haben, oder, andreas?
> 
> sind morgen auch dabei und kommen mim auto nach 3eich. kann mer da beim treffpunkt irgendwo parken?


schön das ihr mitkommt  

In den Seitenstraßen vom Lindeplatz gibt es Parkplätze. Oder Alternativ kommt ihr nach Dtz ex Toom, da gibt es bekanntermaßen genug Parkplätze  
Wären dann 7 KM mehr bis zum DR-Treffpunkt und müßtet so gegen 10:30 da sein ...


----------



## loti (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo Lupo,
am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen, geht links eine Straße hoch, wo man normalerweise ohne Probleme eienen Parkplatz findet.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Lupo (11. Februar 2006)

ok, ich denke wir kommen dann nach 3-eich.

bis morgen,

wolfgang


----------



## puls190 (12. Februar 2006)

@erdi

also ich schreibe jetzt hier weiter wir haben ja nichts zu verbergen  

Hoffe auch das wir dieses Jahr gemeisame Rennerrunden hinbekommen würde mich sehr freuen  

So jetzt zu deinen Fragen:

Nein mit Lampre Caffita ist das Teamreplika, das was ich meine ist mit Ultegra und Dura Ace ausgestattet.
Hier den Link:
http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/06/ce/model-6rct3C.html

allerdings mit Ksyrium SL

Zum Crosser, Ridley gilt als die Topmarke im Crossbereich und das ganze ist recht günstig zu meistern ca 900-1100Euro.

Was das Gewicht unterbieten betrifft wäre es mir lieber dein Körpergewicht zu unterbieten na ja bin ich gerade dran.

Um das Gewicht von deinen Rennen zu unterbieten müsste ich wissen was du alles verbaut hast, der Six Rahmen ist schon etwas leichter als der Cad 8,  glaube das war beim 2005 Rahmen nicht so, genau weiß ich es aber nicht.
Aber zu leicht kann ich das Rad bei meinem Gewicht erstmal nicht machen.

Ich habe zwar das Prophet verkauft aber das beste finde ich mitunter den Dämpfer, super einzustellen kein Wippen und spricht gut an. Ein Tausch wäre für mich nie in Frage gekommen .
Aber wenn, dann wohl den Rock Shox habe zwar keine Erfahrungen damit aber man liest nur gutes.
Fox magst du ja nicht, da finde ich den RP3 super den ich auch schon gefahren bin.

Im Moment werde ich mir erstmal von einem Kollegen ein Rad leihen bis ich wieder ein eigenes habe. Es sei den mein Käufer springt noch ab dann behalte ich das Prophet


----------



## Sakir (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo

habt ihr schon mal geschaut, wieviel KM und/oder HM ihr im letzten Jahr gefahren seid ?
ich schau mal was meine PolarSoftware dazu sagt....


----------



## Andreas (12. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> habt ihr schon mal geschaut, wieviel KM und/oder HM ihr im letzten Jahr gefahren seid ?
> ich schau mal was meine PolarSoftware dazu sagt....



Also ich bin 7200 km und 70.000 hm gefahren.

@loti: Was eine Klasse Tour heute. Teile der Stecke kannte ich schon 
von meinen Grundlagentouren. Nachdem ich zweimal in Egelsbach war, bin ich heute meine erste 100er Tour für dieses Jahr gefahren.  

Auf welcher ADFC Seite gibt es eigentlich die Bilder zu bewundern?


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2006)

@[email protected] mit dem Gewicht komme ich Dir entgegen. Ich leg ein paar Kilo zu  Wie mein Renner aktuell ausgestattet ist kannst Du in der Bildbeschreibung lesen. Fahrfertig 7,82 Kg. Nach offizieller Gewichtsangabe liegt er bei 7,44 bei Rahmengröße 58. Da muss sich auch ein Six13 ganz schon langmachen um das Gewicht zu unterbieten.  

Ja, das will ich doch auch hoffen, dass wir es packen zusammen Renner zu fahren. Nach Malle stehen die ersten interesannten RTFs an.

Mir geht der Swinger mittlerweile auf die Nerven. Die SPV Kammer ist so klein, dass der Luftdruck sehr schwierig ist einzustellen. Etwas geht beim Abschrauben der Pumpe immer flöten. Und das bisschen ist für genaue SPV Einstellung schon zu viel. Die neuen Dämpfer alla RS MC 3.3 oder DT HVR200 haben Rändelrädchen über die die Plattform eingestellt wird. Da brauchts keine Pumpe mehr für. Und wenns auch noch leichter wird hab ich auch nix gegen. RP3 ist natürlich auch sehr gut, aber da lässt sich die Plattform gar nicht einstellen, genausowenig wie beim neuen Manitou S-Type RL ... Irgendwas. MC 3.3 und der Manitou sind im Gegensatz zum RP3 reine Schnäppchen. Der neue Manitou und der neue DT sind gewichtsmässig nicht zu toppen. Leider gibt es halt noch nicht viele Aussagen zu den neuen Dämpfern. Also werd ich wohl noch ein wenig mit dem Tausch warten.

@[email protected] KM reichlich HM genügend  

@Miss [email protected] Schade das Du nicht mitkonntest. Gute Besserung. Und sagt noch mal Bescheid wegen schwimmen morgen ob oder ob nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (12. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und sagt noch mal Bescheid wegen schwimmen morgen ob oder ob nicht ...


ja genau, wenn ich pünktlich bis zum schwimmen vom Arzt zurück bin, erscheine ich auch mal wieder ))


----------



## Lupo (12. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> habt ihr schon mal geschaut, wieviel KM und/oder HM ihr im letzten Jahr gefahren seid ?....


5760km und 58400hm (allerdings fehlen die hm-aufzeichnungen für die ersten 1400km. ich denke es waren so 75000 insgesamt)

@loti: prima tour heute. danke noch mal für die zielsichere führung und ne klasse kneipe haste ausgesucht. ich hoffe dass ich mich  mal revanchieren kann


----------



## Sakir (12. Februar 2006)

bei mir sind es genau *13326,2 KM *bei *66575 Hm* 
wobei ich ca. 8 Wochen kein Bike angefasst habe ! ! !


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @loti: prima tour heute. danke noch mal für die zielsichere führung und ne klasse kneipe haste ausgesucht. ich hoffe dass ich mich  mal revanchieren kann


Schließ ich mich an. 14 Leute waren da heute unterwegs ... und was für welche zum Teil  

Die Kneipe war gut. Vorallem mein Platz unter der Höhensonne - soviel habe ich beim radl nicht geschwitzt


----------



## loti (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ist ja ganz gut gelaufen. Ich habe deshalb am Schluß nochmal ne 38-km-Speedrunde drangehängt. Bin somit heute bei 123 km gelandet (incl. der morgendlichen Einkaufstour). Im Jahr 2006 habe ich jetzt 1944 km und 8046 hm. Im Jahr 2005 waren es 20068 km und 186715 hm. Ganz schön verrückt!
Und jetz noch ein Bild von heute:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/33236/R_dehof_2.jpg

Die Bilder von Paul gibt es morgen auf  www.adfc-dreieich.de
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Andreas (12. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schließ ich mich an. 14 Leute waren da heute unterwegs ... und was für welche zum Teil



Anfangs waren es sogar 16 glaube ich. Von den einen ohne Mütze, ohne Helm, ohne Hansschuhe und in Sandalen, der sich mit Schnaps warmgehalten hat hätte ich gerne noch ein Bild gesehen. 

@loti: So viele km bin ich mit meinem Auto auch gefahren ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Anfangs waren es sogar 16 glaube ich. Von den einen ohne Mütze, ohne Helm, ohne Hansschuhe und in Sandalen, der sich mit Schnaps warmgehalten hat hätte ich gerne noch ein Bild gesehen.
> 
> @loti: So viele km bin ich mit meinem Auto auch gefahren ;-)


so viel KM bin ich mit meinem Auto NICHT gefahren  

@[email protected] Vllt ist er morgen auf Bildern zu sehen. 

Haste schon mal das ADFC Programmheft studiert. Auch die Rodgauer haben ne Menge Interessantes drinnen. Hab mir mal vorgemerkt:

Malle, 5xADFC Dreieich (Renner und MTB), 2x Dietzenbacher, 5x Rodgauer. Dann ein paar ODW-X (Renner und MTB), ein paar RTFs, ein paar RennerTouren mit dem RSC-Dietzenbach, ein paar eigene MTB und Renner Touren ...

... und schwubbs sind wir mitten im WIPOKA 2006/2007    

Nochwas, habe im Programmheft einen echten Nightride entdeckt. 21 auf 22 Juli von 22 - 7 UHR. Hmmm ... genügend Akkuleistung habe ich ja ...


----------



## Andreas (13. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Malle, 5xADFC Dreieich (Renner und MTB), 2x Dietzenbacher, 5x Rodgauer. Dann ein paar ODW-X (Renner und MTB), ein paar RTFs, ein paar RennerTouren mit dem RSC-Dietzenbach, ein paar eigene MTB und Renner Touren ...



Du hast ja schon das ganze Jahr durchgeplant. Die Melli Tour hat Du vergessen  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochwas, habe im Programmheft einen echten Nightride entdeckt. 21 auf 22 Juli von 22 - 7 UHR. Hmmm ... genügend Akkuleistung habe ich ja ...



Das nenn ich mal einen richtigen Night Ride. In einer lauen Sommernacht ist das bestimmt eine prima Sache.


----------



## Lupo (13. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...Von den einen ohne Mütze, ohne Helm, ohne Hansschuhe und in Sandalen, der sich mit Schnaps warmgehalten hat hätte ich gerne noch ein Bild gesehen. .



...besser net aber mit einem closeup vom frostschutzmittel - vorrat kann ich dienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (13. Februar 2006)

@[email protected]  danke es geht mir schon wieder besser, wir werden ins Atlantis kommen.

Gruß Martina


----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2006)

Hier sind noch ein paar Bildchen, hab leider nur den geselligen Teil "erwischt" 







http://www.cybcyn.de/ak/ibc/touren/tour_12-02-2006-Dreieich/IMG_3524.JPG

http://www.cybcyn.de/ak/ibc/touren/tour_12-02-2006-Dreieich/IMG_3525.JPG

http://www.cybcyn.de/ak/ibc/touren/tour_12-02-2006-Dreieich/IMG_3526.JPG

http://www.cybcyn.de/ak/ibc/touren/tour_12-02-2006-Dreieich/IMG_3527.JPG

http://www.cybcyn.de/ak/ibc/touren/tour_12-02-2006-Dreieich/IMG_3528.JPG
(da bin ich mal ganz rechts aussen ;-)

http://www.cybcyn.de/ak/ibc/touren/tour_12-02-2006-Dreieich/IMG_3529.JPG


----------



## Ippie (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

schöne gesellige Fotos. Gut das in den Gläschen nur Bonaqua drin war. 

Vielleicht sollte ich gegen meine Erkältung auch ein paar Gläschen trinken.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## loti (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
jetzt hat Paul auch seinen Bericht und seine Bilder veröffentlicht:
www.adfc-dreieich.de/System/T_Bericht_Januar-M%e4rz.html
Schönen Gruß
loti


----------



## Miss Marple (13. Februar 2006)

@[email protected] ha ertappt, die gemütliche Radtour führte in ein Kindergartenzelt zum Essen und Trinken  

@Erdi01 + Lupo, bin mal gespannt ob ihr es schafft heute abend gerade Bahnen zu schwimmen oder ob ihr vielleicht schon vorher aus Gewichtsgründen untergeht. 

@[email protected] Gute Besserung

@[email protected] was machen die Zähne?

Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi
> 
> mach die Schriftzüge mit Tesa für ein Foto leicht an.
> 
> So kann man dir bei der Endscheidung besser helfen, was machst du den für einen Sattel drauf ?


brauch ich gar nicht machen. Mußt nur Dir den "Ur-Raven" anschauen. Das sind die Original-Aufkleber. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/205140/cat/500/ppuser/55935
Also ohne siehts doch besser aus  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=214972&nocache=1
Jetzt erzähl mir blos nix anderes ...



			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> als Sattel würde ich aber den hier nehmen
> 
> http://www.spike-racing.de/xtcommerce/product_info.php?products_id=38&cPath=22


 Je länger ich mir den Sattel angugg um so besser gefällt er mir. Preislich ist er ja auch OK   
Als Showobjekt sicher Top, aber ob ich das meinem Hintern antun will und kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (14. Februar 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch den 22.02. im Anker vorgemerkt.



mach ich dann auch mal.
Gibts schon eine Urzeit?


----------



## KillerN (14. Februar 2006)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was machen die Zähne?



Och, es geht so, schmerzen habe und hatte ich keine (nicht eine Schmerztablette nach dem Arztbesuch gebraucht).
Allerdings, sobald ich mich anstrenge "pocht" die stelle tierisch und erzeugt ein unangenehmes Gefühl. Heute war ich Fäden ziehen. Die Ärztin meinte, noch 2/3 Tage aufpassen, da ein loch an der Stelle ist und es erst langsam sich schließen wird. Sport darf ich machen, sobald ich mich bereit fühle. Und das dauert noch paar Tage ...

Na ja, bei dem Wetter was heute wieder ist, hätte ich auch keine Lust ...

Aber am WE, wollt ich mal locker fahren, wäre schön wenn sich jemand finden würde  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lupo (14. Februar 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber am WE, wollt ich mal locker fahren, wäre schön wenn sich jemand finden würde
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


sonntag: ich


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag: ich



Ich würde mich da mal spontan anschließen. Will mal wieder mitem Bike raus!


----------



## Lupo (15. Februar 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich da mal spontan anschließen. Will mal wieder mitem Bike raus!


...da warens schon mal 3  ich denke wir sollten aber nach dem schnee und regen befestigte oder sogar geteerte  wege fahrn, so richtung otzberg? also erdi- hoheitsgebiet  start in heusenstamm um 11, in dtz entspechend später und so ca 65km?  wär das ok 

(fast 24h ohne beitrag, gabs das hier schon mal )


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...da warens schon mal 3  ich denke wir sollten aber nach dem schnee und regen befestigte oder sogar geteerte  wege fahrn, so richtung otzberg? also erdi- hoheitsgebiet  start in heusenstamm um 11, in dtz entspechend später und so ca 65km?  wär das ok
> 
> (fast 24h ohne beitrag, gabs das hier schon mal )


wenn gewünscht, lässt sich da was machen am Sonntag ...


----------



## yakko (16. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...da warens schon mal 3  ich denke wir sollten aber nach dem schnee und regen befestigte oder sogar geteerte  wege fahrn, so richtung otzberg? also erdi- hoheitsgebiet  start in heusenstamm um 11, in dtz entspechend später und so ca 65km?  wär das ok
> 
> (fast 24h ohne beitrag, gabs das hier schon mal )



mal wieder locker anfangen hört sich gut an - bei entsprechendem Wetter (und das sieht leider nicht danach aus )
Lupo, du fährst doch sicherlich von Bad Offenbach los - welche Zeit wäre das?

René


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Februar 2006)

Tjaja... mich hats mal wieder erwischt. Bin seid heute daheim und mir gehts *******. Bin total erkältet und werd morgen auch noch den Tag daheim im Bett verbringen   

Hoffentlich gehts bis zum WE wieder!


----------



## Lupo (16. Februar 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> mal wieder locker anfangen hört sich gut an - bei entsprechendem Wetter (und das sieht leider nicht danach aus )
> Lupo, du fährst doch sicherlich von Bad Offenbach los - welche Zeit wäre das?
> 
> René


eigentlich wollte ich mim auto bis heusenstamm, dann wärns immer noch 70km nach aktuellem stand. wolltest du von zu hause aus mim bike fahrn?

@erdi: hab schon mal was geplant, bleibe aber auch gern passiv und lass mich von dir führen  hauptsache wir kommen zur halbzeit nach oberklingen


----------



## Sakir (16. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...da warens schon mal 3


so wie es imo steht, werden es sogar 1ner mehr *ggg*
weiss aber noch nicht genau, wo ich dazu stossen werde...
sagt mir halt wann ihr wo immer seid und ich plane es dann 
passend für mich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi: hab schon mal was geplant, bleibe aber auch gern passiv und lass mich von dir führen  hauptsache wir kommen zur halbzeit nach oberklingen


In Oberklingen höre ich die Schmelzmühle klingen    

Ich will Dich in Deinem Planungswahn nicht stoppen und stell mich gern hinten an, also mach mal nem LMB mit Fahrplan damit ich weis wo ich einsteigen kann 

@Yakko, [email protected] Richtig, bringt die Müden Knochen in Gang. Weniger als 30 Tage bis Malle


----------



## Sakir (16. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also mach mal nem LMB mit Fahrplan damit ich weis wo ich einsteigen kann


auch haben will...........


----------



## Lupo (16. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> auch haben will...........


so, LMB steht 

mit der kneipe (is ne andere, erdi) hab ich grad gefont, da dürfen wir auch eingesaut rein , also eintragen, jungs....


----------



## Ippie (17. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Yakko, [email protected] Richtig, bringt die Müden Knochen in Gang. Weniger als 30 Tage bis Malle



Endlich bin ich wieder fit und kann mich wieder sportlich bewegen. Malle wir kommen

Gruß

Volker


----------



## yakko (17. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich wollte ich mim auto bis heusenstamm, dann wärns immer noch 70km nach aktuellem stand. wolltest du von zu hause aus mim bike fahrn?
> 
> @erdi: hab schon mal was geplant, bleibe aber auch gern passiv und lass mich von dir führen  hauptsache wir kommen zur halbzeit nach oberklingen



Na dann werde ich auch mal mit Auto fahren, und wohl gleich bis Dietzenbach...


----------



## lokalhorst (17. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> so, LMB steht
> 
> mit der kneipe (is ne andere, erdi) hab ich grad gefont, da dürfen wir auch eingesaut rein , also eintragen, jungs....



Also ich bin dann am Toom-Markt Bronx dabei! Aber laßt mich nicht so lange warten, dass erhöht meine Überlebenschancen   
Geht die Rücktour da auch wieder vorbei oder so in der Nähe?  

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Lupo (17. Februar 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> A...Geht die Rücktour da auch wieder vorbei oder so in der Nähe?
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


cool dass du auch dabei bist, horst  das mit der rückfahrt ist wohl kein problem weil ja noch mehr in dtz starten oder sogar da wohnen 
wenn sonst keiner in heusenstamm starten will komm ich auch mim auto nach dtz.
@sakir: wo willst du dich anschliessen


----------



## lokalhorst (17. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> cool dass du auch dabei bist, horst  das mit der rückfahrt ist wohl kein problem weil ja noch mehr in dtz starten oder sogar da wohnen
> wenn sonst keiner in heusenstamm starten will komm ich auch mim auto nach dtz.
> @sakir: wo willst du dich anschliessen


wie da haben noch mehr Leute diesen Fehler gemacht und sind dort hingezogen.  
Aber immer schön die Knöppe runter, wenn Du durch Dtzb fährst und an der Ampel nicht anhalten, wie man das so sieht in den amerikanischen Raperfilmen.    

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Der Spanier (17. Februar 2006)

Servus,

Ich bin auch Dabei ab altem Toomarkt. Sorry für meine Antwort in Thread "mitfahrer gesucht in Neu-Isenburg"...ich habe die Information bei LMB einfach nicht gekuckt  
Gruss
Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (17. Februar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Ich bin auch Dabei ab altem Toomarkt. Sorry für meine Antwort in Thread "mitfahrer gesucht in Neu-Isenburg"...ich habe die Information bei LMB einfach nicht gekuckt
> Gruss
> Ruben


hi ruben, der ex-toom ist nicht schwer zu finden. hab auch extra nen plan dazu gemacht. von der a661 ausfahrt dietzenbach kommste von oben die B459 runter. nach der grossen X geradeaus auf die linke spur und *VOR* der fussgängerbrücke links auffn parkplatz...des wars 
zu    gibts was in ober-klingen
wolfgang


----------



## Der Spanier (17. Februar 2006)

@Lupo: Danke noch einmal! Am Sonntag sehen wir uns


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Februar 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> wie da haben noch mehr Leute diesen Fehler gemacht und sind dort hingezogen.
> Horst


und haben sogar dort Eigentum  

Und überhaupt, Du weist doch nirgens is es sicherer als direkt in der Bronx. Die Ein- und Anschläge finden nur drumherum statt  

@[email protected] wenn Du auch in Dtz startest müssten wir noch ne kleine Extraschleife Binselberg anhängen, damit es sich rentiert  

@BlackTrek, Killer, [email protected] ich vermisse meine Teammembers. Wäre mal wieder Zeit für ein Team II Treff


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2006)

N`abend

Gerade aus dem Höhenlager zurück, muß ich meine alpinskigeforderten  Muskeln unbedingt mit etwas biken lockern......

Ahhhhh......ne Tour am Sonntag kommt da wie gerufen


----------



## Andreas (18. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @BlackTrek, Killer, [email protected] ich vermisse meine Teammembers. Wäre mal wieder Zeit für ein Team II Treff



Ich kann leider nicht, da ich über's WE Besuch habe. Bei mir hätte es höchstens ab Mittag geklappt.  

Jetzt wo es wieder warm wird fangen die AWB's an zu biken.  
Schade, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen. So viele Anmeldungen ...


----------



## KillerN (18. Februar 2006)

Oje oje, bei so vielen leuten muss ich erstmal vorher gucken das ich auch wirklich die 70km problemlos fahren kann.
Mitm Loch im Zahlfleisch wo nen Markklösschen reinpasst ist das ja net selbstversständlich.  

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter ...

@Lupo| kommste dann zu mir ? kannst hier auch sicher irgendwo parken, vielleicht *g*

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (18. Februar 2006)

@Lupo: Hey, das ist ja ne richtige Saison-Eröffnungstour.
Blackbike und ich sind auch dabei. Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal so lange auf dem Rad gesessen habe (muss irgendwann im Sommer anno 2005 gewesen sein), aber es wird schon klappen.

Wir freuen uns schon riesig auf ein Wiedersehen mit so vielen Hanauern und Afterworkern !!!


Liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2006)

soooo vieeeele    

@[email protected] Mail geht wieder, hast ovl.

Ich glaube wir lassen die Tour definitiv so wie Du sie geplant hast. Mit meinen Extraschleifen ab Hundertmorgen runter bis Fränkisch-Krumbach würden wir uns sehr unbeliebt machen


----------



## Sakir (18. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir: wo willst du dich anschliessen


hmm, wenn ein OVL existiert schick es mir bitte, ansonsten muss ich wohl in DTZB starten....


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2006)

@Sakir

Sehe gerade Dein LMB-Eintrag für nächstes WE und im Hinblick auf Malle war mir der Vulkanradweg auch im Sinn....

Startzeit noch aushandelbar  Ziemlich früh 10:00 Uhr  

Was heißt für Dich kurze Verpflegungspause ?


----------



## Sakir (18. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Startzeit noch aushandelbar  Ziemlich früh 10:00 Uhr  ?


für mich sehr schlecht, ich muss Sonntag Abend arbeiten gehen.. Nachtschicht.... und da muss ich vorher nochmal "ruhen"
... o.k.... ich ändere es auf 10:30 Uhr  



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Was heißt für Dich kurze Verpflegungspause ?


keine 2 stunden sitzen und über Gott und die Welt reden  
ich wollte nur 1 oder 2 stück kuchen essen, etwas trinken und dann weiter


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Februar 2006)

Ich werd mich wohl mal mit Vorbehalt in den LMB Eintragen.... mir gehts zwar schon wieder besser, aber mal schaun wie der Tag noch so wird 

Wär auf jeden Fall mal wieder cool


----------



## Lupo (18. Februar 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wär auf jeden Fall mal wieder cool


aber sowas von  gibt ja ne richtige grossveranstaltung wie sonst nur im sommer 
ich starte dann wie geschrieben um 11 in hst.
@laufand: wo schliesst ihr euch an die schlossssssssstadt liegt doch sozusagen auffm weg...
@erdi: schöne schleifen aber nach dem tauwetter und regen der boden dort ist mir als sehr hygroskopisch in erinnerung und *nein, es werden auch keine extraschleifen über den binselberg gefahren, wenn du auch noch so bettelst   *
@sakir: mail is raus 
@google: ma sehn was deine alpin-gestählte muskeln zu leisten im stande sind *schon mal abschleppseil mit 11 griffen bastelt*   
@andreas: zieh doch nach dem frühstück die bikeklamotten an und trommel mit den fingernägeln akkorde auf den tisch....ich denk du könntest dich dann in orwisch anschliessen 

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## m.a.t. (18. Februar 2006)

Bei so vielen Leuten und Posts hab ich jetzt den Überblick verloren.. Startet ihr nun in Heusenstamm oder in der Bronx?


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir
> 
> Sehe gerade Dein LMB-Eintrag für nächstes WE und im Hinblick auf Malle war mir der Vulkanradweg auch im Sinn....


Nicht nur Dir ... Eingetragen

Habe meine Bikepause jetzt für beendet erklärt und werde auch wieder unter der Woche anfangen. Diesmal ist mir der Mittwoch im Sinn ... da bei manchen der DO verplant ist  

Dtz - Seligenstadt - Main - OF - Dtz alles schön schlamfrei und für alle zum Ein- und Aussteigen unterwegs geeignet


----------



## laufand (18. Februar 2006)

@Lupo: Wir starten hier in Neu-Isenburg und kommen zum Ex-Toom (11:20 Uhr). Da kann man ein paar km sparen 
Wenns ein OVL gibt, kannst Du mir das auch nochmal zuschicken???

CU

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ... o.k.... ich ändere es auf 10:30 Uhr


Hmmmm.....auf 10:29 haste geändert. Ich hab mich mal eingetragen auch wenn es bei mir 10:31 wird 


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @google: ma sehn was deine alpin-gestählte muskeln zu leisten im stande sind *schon mal abschleppseil mit 11 griffen bastelt*


----------



## Lupo (18. Februar 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Bei so vielen Leuten und Posts hab ich jetzt den Überblick verloren.. Startet ihr nun in Heusenstamm oder in der Bronx?


so wies im LMBsteht.
wo willst du dich anschliessen?


----------



## m.a.t. (18. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> so wies im LMBsteht.
> wo willst du dich anschliessen?


Ich komm dann nach Heusenstamm, nach Dietzenbach trau ich mich nich so alleine Und verfahren hab ich mich diese Woche auch schon genug, Heusenstamm finde ich auch noch mit Restalkohol.


----------



## KillerN (19. Februar 2006)

Den Heusenstammteffpunkt am besten mit map24.de raussuchen, sonst müssen wir euch noch suchen *lol*

Grüße,Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2006)

Nette Tour, netter Gasthof, nette Leute - Gut gemacht


----------



## yakko (20. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Tour, netter Gasthof, nette Leute - Gut gemacht



Wie viele waren es denn am Ende?
Ich habs leider verpennt, den falschen Wecker angestellt und als der um 6:25 losging habe ich mich nur umgedreht und habe bis 11:45 weitergeschlafen.


----------



## Der Spanier (20. Februar 2006)

Ich fand die Tour richtig schön  Nur dieser Kochkässeschnitzel hat einige Nebenwirkungen verursacht   

Und das Wetter war aber schöööööööööön  . Nach zwei Monaten konnte ich wieder fahren, ohne eingeforene Füße  
@Lupo: Wo sind die Bilder???

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Februar 2006)

Mir gehts dann auch wieder besser und ich wollte jetzt mal mehr aufs Rad steigen, da ich hetue morgen zum Bahnhof ohne eingefrohrene Hände fahren konnte 

Werd morgen wieder joggen gehn und dann mal schaun was die Woche so bringt!


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele waren es denn am Ende?
> Ich habs leider verpennt, den falschen Wecker angestellt und als der um 6:25 losging habe ich mich nur umgedreht und habe bis 11:45 weitergeschlafen.


das habe wir uns gedacht, nach dem Du auch nach der akademischen Viertelstunde nicht erschienen bist.

Wir waren glaub 12  

Das war das offizelle Eisbären meets AWBler. Und alle AWBler leben noch. Die Eisbären waren gestern Kuschelbären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (20. Februar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Lupo: Wo sind die Bilder???
> 
> Gruß
> Ruben


hatte heut net viel zeit aber hier sind schon mal die 3 schönsten


----------



## yakko (21. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ippie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es schon eine Uhrzeit??? Irgendwie werden meine Fragen überlesen   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meine Bikepause jetzt für beendet erklärt und werde auch wieder unter der Woche anfangen. Diesmal ist mir der Mittwoch im Sinn ... da bei manchen der DO verplant ist



Tja, der Mittwoch sollte bei dir eigentlich auch verplant sein - oder gibt es den Termin gar nicht mehr?


----------



## Der Spanier (21. Februar 2006)

@Lupo: danke für die Bilder, du hast doch der Mythos des Latino Machos völlig kaputt gemacht


----------



## Lupo (21. Februar 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon eine Uhrzeit??? Irgendwie werden meine Fragen überlesen   ...


geht mich ja nix an aber klick ma HIER
aber nur der yakko 

@spanier: tja so ist das wenn man den hintergrund ausser acht lässt


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, der Mittwoch sollte bei dir eigentlich auch verplant sein - oder gibt es den Termin gar nicht mehr?



Doch der Termin steht. Morgen 19 Uhr im Anker. Bei meinen Post hatte ich daran nicht gedacht.


----------



## Andreas (21. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meine Bikepause jetzt für beendet erklärt und werde auch wieder unter der Woche anfangen. Diesmal ist mir der Mittwoch im Sinn ... da bei manchen der DO verplant ist



Das ist eine Anspielung auf mich, gell  

Nächste Woche Mittwoch können wir gerne ich Angriff nehmen. Morgen will ich auch biken, aber ich könnte Dich höchstens zum Anker begleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Anspielung auf mich, gell
> 
> Nächste Woche Mittwoch können wir gerne ich Angriff nehmen. Morgen will ich auch biken, aber ich könnte Dich höchstens zum Anker begleiten.


 

Kannst gerne unsere Kappensitzung morgen als Beisitzer begleiten.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Anspielung auf mich, gell
> 
> Nächste Woche Mittwoch können wir gerne ich Angriff nehmen. Morgen will ich auch biken, aber ich könnte Dich höchstens zum Anker begleiten.


 

Kannst gerne unsere Kappensitzung morgen als Beisitzer begleiten. 

Nebenbei, haste unseren Vulkanradweg-Eintrag für Sonntag schon entdeckt


----------



## yakko (22. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch der Termin steht. Morgen 19 Uhr im Anker. Bei meinen Post hatte ich daran nicht gedacht.



Kann noch mal jemand die Adresse vom Anker reinschreiben...

Das war doch die gleiche Abfahrt wie zum Shooters, dann aber unter der Brücke durch und ca. 500 m die Straße lang, oder?


----------



## Ippie (22. Februar 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Kann noch mal jemand die Adresse vom Anker reinschreiben...
> 
> Das war doch die gleiche Abfahrt wie zum Shooters, dann aber unter der Brücke durch und ca. 500 m die Straße lang, oder?



und an der nächsten Ampel auf der rechten Seite!


----------



## Sakir (22. Februar 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Kann noch mal jemand die Adresse vom Anker reinschreiben...


geht mich ja was an, klick ma HIER
aber nur der yakko


----------



## yakko (22. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> geht mich ja was an, klick ma HIER
> aber nur der yakko



tja, da hätte ich ja auch mal schauen können  

fahre jetzt los, mal schaun wie lange ich durch den Feierabendverkehr von Frankfurt brauche


----------



## Fuego (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo 

also heute kann ich leider nicht mit raddeln. 
hab bis um 22 h schule.  

wie sind die Termine am WE? Sonntag schon was vor? 

Habt ihr schon mal was vom Gruenguertel in FFM gehört?

Ok, vielleicht sieht man sich am WE. 

@lupo ist der therad besser ?!

Grüßle


----------



## m.a.t. (22. Februar 2006)

Wegen dem LMB für Sonntag: Wie schnell seid ihr denn da unterwegs? Wieviel hm und km sind das insgesamt, aus der Beschreibung und der Vulkanradwegseite werde ich irgendwie nicht schlau (einfach 67km bei 900hm * 2 = 134km + 1800hm ??)
ciao, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2006)

Fuego schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind die Termine am WE? Sonntag schon was vor?
> ...
> Habt ihr schon mal was vom Gruenguertel in FFM gehört?
> ...
> ...


Hallo Dietzebächer,

Erstmal, ja der Thread ist besser  

Und ja ich kenn den Grüngürtel um Ffm. Sind von uns ab/bis Dtz ca. 75 KM und gut zu fahren. Nichts anspruchsvollen.

Heute bequatsch wir Malleristi unseren Trip. Am kommenden Mittwoch werde ich einen Nightride anbieten. Ich werde das hier posten und kannst Dich dann gern anschließen.

Am WE haben zumindest die Malleristi schon was vor. Einmal Vulkanradweg rauf und runter mit dem MTB ca. 130 KM 900 HM. Vllt ist das von Interesse für Dich und SonstnochJemand - siehe LMB


----------



## Lupo (22. Februar 2006)

Fuego schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @lupo ist der therad besser ?!
> 
> Grüßle


ja is besser 

den vulkanradweg tu ich mir nicht an, nicht in dieser jahreszeit aber gegen ne runde um ffm hab ich nix. den samstag find ich geeigneter weil wetter besser und als treffpunkt wär patershausen doch net schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuego (23. Februar 2006)

hallo 
also was is den überhaupt der Vulkanradweg?Wo und vorallem wie anspruchsvoll??

Denke werde mich,wenn @lupo anschließen. 


Also am Sa. Wohin gehts? Welche Strecke? Wie lange?

Mal sehn, wie meine Kondition ist...........  

Ok, Jungs man(n) sieht sich


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2006)

Fuego schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> also was is den überhaupt der Vulkanradweg?Wo und vorallem wie anspruchsvoll??


einfach ma  nach vulkanradweg googlen 



			
				Fuego schrieb:
			
		

> Denke werde mich,wenn @lupo anschließen.
> 
> Also am Sa. Wohin gehts? Welche Strecke? Wie lange?
> 
> ...


ich dachte durchn ffm stadtwald nach entenhausen, über die brücke nach ffm-nied und an der nidda entlang bis bad vilbel. über bergen-enkheim und offenbach wieder zurück...60km+... start am hofgut patershausen um 11.30?


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2006)

@Sakir, [email protected] Am Sonntag ist mir jetzt leider etwas dazwischen gekommen Ich muß absagen und mit ner Tour am Samstag Vorlieb nehmen.

Aber man sieht sich ja allerspätestens in Malle


----------



## Andreas (24. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mich wegen Sonntag auch noch nicht entschieden. Aber ich glaube Samstag Abend ist Fasching?    

Jedenfalls muss ich das spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich wegen Sonntag auch noch nicht entschieden. Aber ich glaube Samstag Abend ist Fasching?


NA UND    

Ich bin mir wegen Samstag noch nicht sicher ob ich es rechtzeitig zum Patershäuser Hofgut schaffe und ob Samstag überhaupt was stattfindet


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> NA UND
> 
> Ich bin mir wegen Samstag noch nicht sicher ob ich es rechtzeitig zum Patershäuser Hofgut schaffe und ob Samstag überhaupt was stattfindet


aber ich bin mir sicher  guggst du hier:  LMB


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2006)

ups, fast vergessen..... 

unserem heutigen GEBURTSTAGSKIND wünsch ich natürlich alles gute und weiterhin happy trails  viele und ein lecker und heut abend

wolfgang


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2006)

Ei Ippieschatz  Lass Dich feste zu Deinem Geburtstag  drücken so lange Du noch Deine Speckröllchen hast ​


----------



## Sakir (24. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir, [email protected] Am Sonntag ist mir jetzt leider etwas dazwischen gekommen Ich muß absagen


 .....und ich habe extra wegen *dir* die Uhrzeit raufgesetzt....  

@Ippie : auch nochmal hier von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> .....und ich habe extra wegen *dir* die Uhrzeit raufgesetzt....


 Sorry...Hatt ich mir auch schon gedacht. Aber ich kanns leider nicht ändern.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich bin mir sicher  guggst du hier:  LMB


OK komme mit, radeln ist wichtiger, Pause noch mehr  

Habe geguggt und wie verstehe ich das hier ...

_11.20 uhr bei erdi01 (aber nur wenn der mitfährt)_

... Ihr steht direkt vor meiner Tür  

@[email protected] Alles Guuuude


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Habe geguggt und wie verstehe ich das hier ...
> 
> _11.20 uhr bei erdi01 (aber nur wenn der mitfährt)_
> ...


nein. aber da du dich ja angemeldet hast kannste ja evtl andere dietzenbächer und so mit nach patershauen bringen. schaffste doch in 9min, oder?


----------



## Sakir (24. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> nein. aber da du dich ja angemeldet hast


ich auch.... ich auch.... ich auch.... (scheiss auf den einkauf *bg*)

dencke das ich den Hof bis um 11:29 Uhr finden werde.
ansonsten wartet, ich komme 100%tig....


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal Vulkanradweg rauf und runter mit dem MTB ca. 130 KM 900 HM. Vllt ist das von Interesse für Dich und SonstnochJemand - siehe LMB


Ok, danke für die Info. Das dann in 5h? Fahrt ihr mit dem Mtb oder Renner?
ciao, matthias
Ach und auch von mir herzlichen


----------



## Sakir (24. Februar 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, danke für die Info. Das dann in 5h? Fahrt ihr mit dem Mtb oder Renner?
> ciao, matthias


MTB wird gefahren ))
der Weg ist zu 99% auf Asphalt und daher sehr schnell.....
wir werden ein wenig zügiger "hin" fahren und "zurück" dann etwas gemütlicher
die Zeitangabe kann sich natürlich geringfügig ändern 
vor 1nem Jahr sind wir das "gemütlicher" ind 5:35 gefahren ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (24. Februar 2006)

Ok, Danke! Dann pumpe ich meine Mtb-Reifen mal etwas stärker auf 
bis dann, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch.... ich auch.... ich auch.... (scheiss auf den einkauf *bg*)
> 
> dencke das ich den Hof bis um 11:29 Uhr finden werde.
> ansonsten wartet, ich komme 100%tig....



Auch mein Gedanke  

Gut dann um 11:28 am Hofgut


----------



## Miss Marple (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ippie    
auch von mir "Alles Gute" zu deinem Geburtstag und viel Glück und Erfolg im neuen Jahr. Gruß auch an deine 2 Frauen 

Martina


----------



## SteelManni (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Volker,

alles Guude zum Geburtstag !
  
auch von mir. 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Andreas (25. Februar 2006)

Vom mir auch alles guude zum Geburtstag Volker

   

Leider habt ihr alle meinen Geburtstag vergessen


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habt ihr alle meinen Geburtstag vergessen


   

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag


----------



## Sakir (25. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habt ihr alle meinen Geburtstag vergessen


von mir auch noch alles guuude nachträglich....


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Februar 2006)

alles Gudde nachträglich zum Geburtstag an Ippie und Andreas


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2006)

So schnell noch im Keller das hintere Laufrad umgebaut. @[email protected] Du hast Recht, die Felge ist von innen um das Ventilloch in beide Richtungen aufgerissen. Ob ich mir die Vordere auch mal anschauen sollte. Noch ist nix zu spühren.

Was ist den die Nachfolgefelge der Mavic 517  

Ich brauch ne Neue


----------



## Miss Marple (25. Februar 2006)

Andreas,
auch von mir nachträglich "Alles Gute" zu deinem Geburtstag   . Und bitte nicht mehr traurig sein    

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Leider habt ihr alle meinen Geburtstag vergessen


auch von mir noch nachträglich und net traurig sein, andreas oft isses doch so dass einer dran denkt und die andern sich anschliessen...nächstes jahr denken wir bestimmt alle dran


----------



## KillerN (26. Februar 2006)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles gute


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> So schnell noch im Keller das hintere Laufrad umgebaut. @[email protected] Du hast Recht, die Felge ist von innen um das Ventilloch in beide Richtungen aufgerissen. Ob ich mir die Vordere auch mal anschauen sollte. Noch ist nix zu spühren.
> 
> Was ist den die Nachfolgefelge der Mavic 517
> 
> Ich brauch ne Neue


 
XC 717 in disc und normal version


----------



## Sakir (26. Februar 2006)

Morsche

wir sind wieder zurück, etwas früher als geplant...

leider ist det M.A.T. nicht gekommen und Handy nummer hatten wir von ihm nicht....

jedenfals sind wir gut gestartet und hatten auch ein gutes Tempo drauf, 
bis wir dann bei 32km (hinter Ober-Seemen) in dieses eine Waldstück 
gefahren sind... sowas habe ich und Erdi01 auch noch nie erlebt.... 
von hier auf jetzt war sofort alles vereist, zugeschneit und nochmal 
vereist.... wir sind dann nach 5min und bestimmt 4 stürzen auf dem 
Eis umgedreht.... es war total unfahrbar...zuerst nur Eis, dann kam 
bestimmt 20cm Schnee, der schon sehr starke Reifen und Fussabdrücke 
hatte. Dieser ist dann so gefroren und wieder ein bissel Schnee drauf... 
absolut heftig, wir konnten nur im kleinsten Gang fahren, Losfahren war 
fast unmöglich  

   *WO BLEIBT DER SOMMER *


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2006)

in der Tat sowas von Scheisssendreck  

*Binnen 10 Höhenmetern *von NIX auf NIX MEHR FAHRBAR gewechselt


----------



## Lupo (26. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> in der Tat sowas von Scheisssendreck
> 
> *Binnen 10 Höhenmetern *von NIX auf NIX MEHR FAHRBAR gewechselt


tja, so isser halt der vogelsberg. unberechenbar wie ein vulkan 
ich hab lieber den tag damit verbracht ein paar ODW-ovl´s zu erstellen


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> tja, so isser halt der vogelsberg. unberechenbar wie ein vulkan
> ich hab lieber den tag damit verbracht ein paar ODW-ovl´s zu erstellen



Her damit  

Und  - wann und wo geht's los


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2006)

Ich glaub das seid Ihr im gleichen Waldstück wie ich gescheitert...Wer weiß für was es gut war...da gibts ja nach dem Anstieg noch jede Menge freie Stücke wo Euch heute so richtig schön der eiskalte Wind entgegen gepfiffen wäre   Uääääähhh 

Ich hab jedenfalls endlich mein Winterfrust erreicht. Bin dieses WE teils wegen wenig Zeit nicht gefahren, konnt mich aber auch zwischendurch in der freien Zeit *NULLINGER *Aufraffen   Nun..........Beste Voraussetzungen für Malle  

Ich versuch mich Morgen und am Mittwoch nochmal aufzuraffen. Dann bin ich ja erst mal wieder in einem bikefreien WE.....und dann ist auch schon die letzte Woche vor Malle


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das seid Ihr im gleichen Waldstück wie ich gescheitert...Wer weiß für was es gut war...da gibts ja nach dem Anstieg noch jede Menge freie Stücke wo Euch heute so richtig schön der eiskalte Wind entgegen gepfiffen wäre   Uääääähhh


ich weis ganz genau wo wir gescheidert sind  Kurz vor der Querung der B275 im Wand deutlich hinter Ober Seemen. Bei 480 HM war alles OK, bei 490 war Schicht im Schacht. Den kalten Wind hatten wir bis dahin auch schon, das hätte nicht weiters gestört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (26. Februar 2006)

Hi & danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße.

Ich hatte heute eine Grundlagentour im Vorderodenwald. Eigentlich wollte ich mich noch als Überraschungsgast nach Glauburg einklicken, da ich doch nicht zum Fasching gegangen bin. Schade das es unfahrbar war.

@Erdi: Felgenriss kommt mir bekannt vor  
Konntest Du noch nach Hause fahren? Ich mußte damals ja zum Glück nur den letzten km schieben.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi: Felgenriss kommt mir bekannt vor
> Konntest Du noch nach Hause fahren? Ich mußte damals ja zum Glück nur den letzten km schieben.


Ja, ich konnte problemlos die Tour beenden. Im Gegensatz zu Deinem Felgenriss war meiner innen zwischen den Speichenlöchern und nicht an der Bremsflanke. Mir ist das durch immer stärker werdendes Bremsenrubbeln aufgefallen, da sich durch den Luftdruck des Schlauches die Felge langsam immer weiter aufgebogen hatte.

@[email protected]
Hatten wir glaube schon mal, aber hier ist die offizielle Hotelseite:
http://www.grupotel.com/index.php?idh=2&le=gr&pg=ver_hoteles&origen=

Und ätsch, ich weis wo es ist. Wer findet es noch ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=226650&nocache=1


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Hatten wir glaube schon mal, aber hier ist die offizielle Hotelseite:
> http://www.grupotel.com/index.php?idh=2&le=gr&pg=ver_hoteles&origen=
> 
> ...



Und noch was, wustet Ihr schon, dass wir mitten im Max Hürzeler Domiziel gelandet sind. D.h. nix als Radler um uns herum     
http://www.bicycle-holidays.com/

So und jetzt bin ich langsam wieder in Mallestimmung ...


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt bin ich langsam wieder in Mallestimmung ...


....und in Malle scheint es jetzt auch langsam wärmer zu werden. Ich kann es förmlich riechen


----------



## Ippie (27. Februar 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

danke für die vielen Geburtstagswünsche. 

Andreas: von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich  9 Tage verspätet!!!dafür kommt es von  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> wir sind wieder zurück, etwas früher als geplant...
> 
> leider ist det M.A.T. nicht gekommen und Handy nummer hatten wir von ihm nicht....


Uh ah, sorry! Hab gestern voll verpennt und bis erst gegen 11 wach geworden. Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Fahrt habt ihr beiden Kaffee und Kuchen bei mir gut. Ich hoffe, ihr habt nicht allzulange bei der Kälte auf mich gewartet.
Schade, dass eure Tour wegen so widriger Witterung geendet ist.  
ciao, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (27. Februar 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Kaffee und Kuchen bei mir gut


das ist ein Wort ! Espresso tut es auch ))
schade das es nicht geklappt hat....

wer noch günstige Rad-Klamotten benötigt.....


----------



## Sakir (27. Februar 2006)

*Google.....*

ich werfe nachher mal die Kiste ins Auto und komm bei dir vorbei !
so 19:25-19:30 wäre das dann, da habe ich ganz kurz Zeit, auf 
dem Weg zur arbeit !


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *Google.....*
> 
> ich werfe nachher mal die Kiste ins Auto und komm bei dir vorbei !
> so 19:25-19:30 wäre das dann, da habe ich ganz kurz Zeit, auf
> dem Weg zur arbeit !




 DANKE !! ​
Für den Service gibts dann von mir auch noch ein Espresso


----------



## loti (2. März 2006)

Hallo Eisbären,
bevor Ihr alle in den Winterschlaf fallt, biete ich Euch die letzte Möglichkeit für eine Schneetour. Sa. 4.3., 10 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz, Fahrt durch den Koberstädter Wald nach Traisa, Abfahrt nach Eberstadt und durch das Ried (mit Rückenwind) zurück. Natürlich mit Pause: diesmal Spanisches Restaurant in Griesheim. Weitere Details im LMB.
Liebe Grtüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisbären,
> bevor Ihr alle in den Winterschlaf fallt, biete ich Euch die letzte Möglichkeit für eine Schneetour. Sa. 4.3., 10 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz, Fahrt durch den Koberstädter Wald nach Traisa, Abfahrt nach Eberstadt und durch das Ried (mit Rückenwind) zurück. Natürlich mit Pause: diesmal Spanisches Restaurant in Griesheim. Weitere Details im LMB.
> Liebe Grtüße
> loti


werd ich mir überlegen. Mal sehen wie heftig die Schneepackung morgen wird  ob ich mit den Reifen auf dem F700 fahren kann. 

Mein Prophet ist außer Gefecht gesetzt. Die Marta zieht immer wieder Luft und ist eingeschickt, schließlich gibt Maguara 5 Jahre Garantie auf Dichtheit  

Mal gespannt wie lang das dauert


----------



## Andreas (3. März 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisbären,
> bevor Ihr alle in den Winterschlaf fallt, biete ich Euch die letzte Möglichkeit für eine Schneetour. Sa. 4.3., 10 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz, Fahrt durch den Koberstädter Wald nach Traisa, Abfahrt nach Eberstadt und durch das Ried (mit Rückenwind) zurück. Natürlich mit Pause: diesmal Spanisches Restaurant in Griesheim. Weitere Details im LMB.
> Liebe Grtüße
> loti



Die Tour klingt gut (ein schoenes Gebiet und bei Schnee bestimmt noch schoener).

Ich melde mich aber fuer eine Woche Ski Urlaub ab. Da ich die Malleristies erst wieder fruehestens Ende Maerz sehen werde: Viel Spass auf Malle  Lasst es ordentlich krachen!


----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour klingt gut (ein schoenes Gebiet und bei Schnee bestimmt noch schoener).
> 
> Ich melde mich aber fuer eine Woche Ski Urlaub ab. Da ich die Malleristies erst wieder fruehestens Ende Maerz sehen werde: Viel Spass auf Malle  Lasst es ordentlich krachen!


auch nen schönen Urlaub. Tzzzz ... dem langt der Schnee immer noch nett   

@[email protected] fährst Du morgen 100%tig. Könnt sowas wie ein "Jahrhunderterlebnis" in unseren Breiten werden. Trotzdem weis ich noch nett ob ich mir das wirklich antue


----------



## loti (3. März 2006)

Hallo erdi01,
ich fahre auf jeden Fall. Möglicherweise muß ich die Strecke ändern. Ich bin heute schon 35 km im Tiefschnee gefahren mit einem schleichenden Platten. Wunderschönes Konditionstraining! Ich war froh, wenn ich Tempo 13 halten konnte. 
Aber das lass ich mir morgen nicht entgehen, 65 km Tiefschneefahrt im Rhein-Main-Gebiet, dass gibt's nur alle 15 Jahre. Auch wenn ich hinterher fix und fertig bin!
Bis dann
loti


----------



## Sakir (3. März 2006)

huhu

ich werde morgen mittag auch mal schauen wie der Schnee ist  

ich fahre mal so 2 stündchen durch die verschneiten Wälder (lange schneise etc.)

@Andreas : schönen Urlaub  drück uns die Daumen für warmes Klima auf Malle


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2006)

@[email protected] bin eben erst wach geworden und beim Blick aus dem Fenster kann ich mich nett für ne lange Tour begeistern. Ich fahr vllt übern Tag mal ne Runde. Viel Spaß und gutes Vorankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (4. März 2006)

moin @ all 

ich hab mal für heut Nachmittag einen Eintrag gemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2133  

wer Lust hat, bitte auf dem Handy melden!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (4. März 2006)

ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, bei dem Wetter aufs Bike zu gehen !
macht total Spass auf dem Schnee, und die technik wird auch unweigerlich
besser   das einzig doofe ist nur, das die Schaltung nicht mehr so
einwandfrei funktioniert (zugesetzt)
ich werd morgen mittag nochmal losmachen, kreuz und quer durch die Wälder

P.S. die Trikots sind da ))


----------



## RedRum05 (4. März 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. die Trikots sind da ))



Ich habs gefunden   
Wo wann gibts die Dinger...  

P.S.: Ich werd morgen auch mal versuchen mitem Killer ne Tour zu machen


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd morgen mittag nochmal losmachen, kreuz und quer durch die Wälder
> 
> P.S. die Trikots sind da ))


dann könntest Du ja mit den Trikos in Dtz aufXzen. Und ich könnt mich vllt auch nochmal aufraffen die Nase in den Schnee zu stecken


----------



## loti (4. März 2006)

Hallo Eisbären, 
ich kann Sakir nur zustimmen. Es hat heute riesig Spaß gemacht. Und ich war nicht allein. Walter hat sich in Egelsbach angeschlossen. Auf dem  Rückweg hatte er in Schneppenhausen einen Tretlagerschaden, deswegen mußte er die Strecke abkürzen. Ich bin dann noch eine schöne Runde über Neu-Isenburg gefahren. 
Morgen fahre ich nur eine kurze Strecke. Ich muß erstmal Räder reparieren.
Als Appetithappen für die, die morgen fahren wollen drei Bilder!
loti


----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. März 2006)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs. Fast drei Stunden hat es gedauert. Es war super, nur das Treten war etwas schwer bei fast 25 cm Schnee.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2006)

habe zwei, dreimal die Eisbärennase im Schnee gehabt, im warsten Sinne des Wortes. An den Klikies festgefrohren  Bin erstmal wieder Heim geradelt und die Bikeschuhe gegen die Winterstiefel getauscht, dann ging's weiter. 

Im Tiefschnee mit den Michelin XCR Dry und nur 2 bar ist es OK. In den Spuren und Leupen der Skilangläufer - mein neues Feindbild  - oder auf festgefahrenem Schnee eine einzige Katastrophe. Man was habe ich mein Nobby Nic vermisst 

Aber geil war's trotzdem ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10104

... und jetzt hoffe ich auf das Kontrastprogramm in rund einer Woche


----------



## RedRum05 (5. März 2006)

So ich war heute auch mal wieder fahren und es war schon nicht schlecht. Der Nobby Nic hat sich fleissig durchn Schnee gefressen, nur der Racing Ralph hatte in manchen Situationen so seine Probleme... 

Allerdings könnts jetzt schon mal langsam anfangen warm zu werden! Ich will wieder den Schotter sehn 
Ich wünsch euch aber auf jeden Fall viel Spaß auf der warmen Insel und trainiert fleissig


----------



## Google (5. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber geil war's trotzdem ...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10104


und ich meld mich aus dem geilen Skiwochenende zurück  Trotz des Jahrhundertschneefalles, zumindest im Raum München, hatten wir recht passables Wetter und haben unsere Skispuren im Zillertal gezogen. Apres Ski war zwar auch net schlecht aber mit Ischgl kommt da nix mit. 

Leider hats heut da auch ohne Ende geschneit, so daß wir uns gleich morgens in die Staus gestellt haben. Na ja, nach 9 anstatt 4,5 Stunden wieder zuhaus...

MIT BLICK AUF DEN 14.TEN !!! Da hat sich das warme Wetter schon mal gezeigt und die Aussichten sind VIELVERSPRECHEND !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (8. März 2006)

Was ist denn hier los ? - Gar nix ...

2 Tage wurde nix geschrieben 

@Sakir Gibts ne möglichkeit das Trikot abzuholen bevor ihr davon fliegt ? Ich würds daheim abholen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (8. März 2006)

So wie es für mich aussieht, war´s das erst mal für mich mit dem Winterpokal. Hab was größeres und darf erst mal die nächste Zeit kein Sport machen.  
Werd wohl erst wieder ab Ende März - Anfang April fahren dürfen


----------



## Google (8. März 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es für mich aussieht, war´s das erst mal für mich mit dem Winterpokal. Hab was größeres und darf erst mal die nächste Zeit kein Sport machen.
> Werd wohl erst wieder ab Ende März - Anfang April fahren dürfen


Was hat Dich denn erwischt ? Raus mit der Sprache !

Zu meiner Person kann ich nur sagen, daß ich schon seit einiger Zeit im Winterfrust stehe und der schon soweit fortgeschritten ist, daß ich mom NULL Bock auf Biken bei diesem verdammten Dreckswetter habe 

Da hilft net mal die Aussicht auf Malle 

Ich versuch morgen wieder mein Glück mich aufs Bike zu schwingen und will für den Samstag auch noch mal die Allgemeinheit aufrufen, vielleicht noch etwas gemeinsames zu starten. Was ganz Lockeres bitte mit Käffchenpause...so was Einfaches wie z.B Maintour bis Klingenberg und zurück....Gibts Interessenten ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RedRum05 (8. März 2006)

Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber (wird wirklich so geschrieben.)  
Mir geht´s eigentlich nicht schlecht und ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass ich Sport machen kann aber mein Artzt sagt da was anderes und ich will es nicht drauf anlegen!

Ich würde sofort am Samstag mitkommen, aber ich bin erst mal still gelegt.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. März 2006)

@Red [email protected] was ist denn das fürn Scheizz  Gute Besserung

@[email protected] ich mach radtechnisch nix mehr außer Renner einpacken. Käffchen gibt's genug auf Malle


----------



## puls190 (8. März 2006)

SAUWETTER



@Red

ja mach bloss was der Doc sagt sonst kann es sein das du ein Jahr pausieren musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. März 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber (wird wirklich so geschrieben.)


Was machst Du denn knutschend im Kindergarten ??  Eijeijei...  _Wie entsteht das Pfeiffersche Drüsenfieber? 

Das Epstein-Barr-Virus wird durch Speichelkontakt übertragen, etwa in Kindergärten oder beim Küssen ("kissing-disease"). _

Spass beiseite. Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung.

*@Erdi und alle anderen [email protected]* Hmmmm....bin am überlegen ob ich auch nix mehr vor Malle mache weil ich mich echt in einem Motivationsloch befinde. Das derzeitige Deutschlandwetter :kotz: mich dermaßen an 

Wenn ich erst wieder in Malle beginne zu fahren hab ich definitiv für 2 Wochen keinen einzigen Km getreten. Macht mir eigentlich Bedenken und ein schlechtes Gewissen. In wie weit wirkt sich das auf meine Leistung aus ? Ist die Leistungsminderung sehr hoch gegenüber dem vorherigen Stand ?

@[email protected] Dachte schon Dich gibts nicht mehr


----------



## KillerN (9. März 2006)

@Red  ey habe dir doch gesagt, du sollst dir abgewöhnen all deine Spielkameraden im Kindergarten abzuknutschen   Ja ne, gute Besserung  

Das Wetter läd zur Zeit echt nicht zum fahren ein, mal gucken ob ich ein bisschen laufen geh. Ist wohl die einzigste aktivität, bei der man nicht ganz so dreckig wird.


Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2006)

@[email protected] das macht nix, außer das Du ausgeruht bist und denken wirst Du kannst locker die doppelte Distanz fahren - so ist es jedenfalls bei mir 

Ich werd im übrigen auch nicht bei jedem Wetter auf Malle fahren - nur wenn die Sonne scheint und es 20 Grad hatt


----------



## Sakir (9. März 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir Gibts ne möglichkeit das Trikot abzuholen bevor ihr davon fliegt ? Ich würds daheim abholen.


na klar,
einfach vorbei kommen und wenn ich nicht da sein sollte, 
meine Frau kann die Shirts auch rausgeben, wenn du schön 
freundlich und höflich fragst  

bei mir iist momentan auch ein wenig der Wurm, habe daheim 
viel arbeit... da leidet imo auch das Biklen ein wenig.... aber 
ab nächste Woche änderts sich das bestimmt wieder... 
bei 19C° (gelle Erdi01)  

ob ich vor Malle fahren kann, hängt vom Günter ab, ob er mein 
Rennrad fertig bekommt....
mein MTB ist momentan zerlegt und wartet auf den neuen 
Rahmen / Gabel / Bremse / etc. *ggg*

@Redrum: gute Besserung, kurier dich 100%tig aus, kein falscher Ehrgeiz...


----------



## RedRum05 (9. März 2006)

Das hat leider nichts mit Kindergarten zu tun... Das kann man auch noch als Erwachsener bekommen.
Werd jetzt wahrscheinlich erst mal den ganzen März kein Sport machen dürfen und Blutwerte muss ich halt auch abwarten. Will nichts riskieren. Nicht das ich das dann nicht mehr los bekomme.... 

Wünsch euch schönes Wetter und viel Spaß auf Malle!!!


----------



## BlackTrek (9. März 2006)

Sooo, bei mir geht´s morgen schon nach Malle. Ich pack gleich den Renner ein. 

Nachdem ich aber den Winter über so wenig gefahren bin, werd ich es seeeehr ruhig angehen lassen. Wenn ich Mail-Zugang dort habe, lasse ich nochmal von mir hören, wie das Wetter ist.


Wir sehen uns im Gran Vista in Can Picafort!


----------



## Google (9. März 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, bei mir geht´s morgen schon nach Malle. Ich pack gleich den Renner ein.



   Na warte !! WIR KOMMEN NACH !!​


----------



## loti (10. März 2006)

Hallo Eisbären,
erstmal auch von mir:
Redrum05, ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das schnell vorbeigeht. 
Aber mach langsam! Ein Bekannter von mir hat über ein Jahr mit dem Pfeifferschen Drüsenfieber gekämpft. Jetzt kann er wieder Sport treiben.
Am Sonntag mache ich nochmal eine kleine Tour über den Mainzer Berg.
Dann verabschiede auch ich mich in den sonnigen Süden. Vom 17.3. - 2.4. mache ich mit einigen Freunden eine Rundfahrt auf Zypern. Wir werden die ganze Insel, den türkischen Norden und den griechischen Süden, umrunden.
Das sind dann die letzten Punkte für den Winterpokal. 
Bis dann
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (10. März 2006)

Danke euch allen....
der Artzt meinte gestern, dass ich wohl noch Glück habe und außer den Virus im Moment nichts habe. Ich glaub einfach mal an mein Imunsystem und hoffe das es bis ende März überstanden ist!
Am 20.03 wird nochmals Blut abgenommen und dann wird geschaut wie sich die Werte entwickeln. Jetzt seid ihr ja eh erst mal alle weg..


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2006)

so mein Renner ist verpackt ...

jetzt muß ich mir mein Urlaub erst noch verdiehnen und bin am "Schaffe"

Wir haben dieses WE offizielle Suzuki Eröffnung und Opel Aktionsstage.
Wer heute Langeweile hat darf gern vorbeischauen. Mann kann die gesamte Opel und Suzuki Modellpalette probefahren. Mit dem Suzuki Grand Vitara gehts hoch hinaus und ziemlich schräg zur Sache  

Man darf auch mit dem Radel kommen  

Essen Trinken gibt es naürlich auch

http://www.autohaus-schroth.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. März 2006)

@google : toller lmb-eintra, du *****     

wünsche euch viel spaß auf malle


----------



## puls190 (12. März 2006)

Na habt ihr heute alle schön den sonnigen Sonntag zum radeln genutzt 


Ich war heute 2Stunden mit dem Renner unterwegs, wurde echt mal wieder Zeit.
Der Wind war zwar Eisekalt und meine Kondition ist echt übel aber es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.
Schade das ich Erdis Posting zu spät gelesen habe wäre ein schönes Ziel gewesen und er hätte mich dann in so einem Gelädewagen schön nach hausen fahren können nachdem ich mich vollgestopft hätte.

Ich wünsche allen noch viel Spass in ihren Trainigslagern und ich erwarte täglichen Bericht mit tollen Bildern auf denen kein Schnee zu sehen ist.


----------



## KillerN (12. März 2006)

GOOGLE DU WITZBOLD !!!

Wie wäre es wenn alle verbleibenden MTB'ler sich mal zu ner Pizza treffen ?  
Dabei kann man mal über künftige Touren und evtl. Wettkämpfe diskutieren  

Wer wäre dabei, wer hätte interresse ?  


@Sakir  War ganz einfach zu finden   RedRum hat seine Trikots schon bekommen  

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Sakir (12. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wünsche euch viel spaß auf malle


danke danke danke........  

@puls190: radeln.... geht nicht, MTB ist zerlegt, Rennrad ist zerlegt und eingepackt 

@killerN: fein....  

@Yakko, Erdi01: eure Trikots bring ich mit nach Malle....

@Lupo: die ersten Namen sind geklebt, hat supi funktioniert  

@loti: viel Spass auf Zypern


----------



## BlackTrek (12. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich sitz hier gerade in C'an Picafort auf Mallorca. Ist schwer in Ordnung hier. Ich hab im Wetterbericht gesehen, dass es bei Euch schwer kalt ist. Naja, hier sind so zwichen 16 und 20 Grad. Im Landesinnern kann man gut mit kurzen Sachen auskommen, hier an der Kueste blaest der Wind teilweise recht frisch. Also auch lange Klamotten mitbringen.

Das Hotel ist gut, Essen auch. Die Rad-Infrastruktur ´laesst eigentlich auch keine Wuensche offen. Direkt auf dem Hotelgelaende ist alles was man braucht neben einem abgeschlossenen Radkeller: Shop, Verleih, Touren, Werkstatt.

Das ist aber auch gleichzeitig der Haken: Huerzeler sitzt jetzt exklusiv hier drin. Das bedeutet auch, dass Ihr 25 Euronen fuer das obligatorische Radpaket berappen muesst, wenn ihr mit Euren Raedern herkommt. Da gabs auch keine Diskussionen. Die Tussi meinte nur, dass mein Reiseveranstalter mir das haette wohl sagen muessen und es waer halt so. Naja. Ihr koennt die Diskussion gerne nochmal anfangen.

Also, kommt her hier ists schoen!

bis dann

Sonja


----------



## Sakir (12. März 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Also, kommt her hier ists schoen!


das dauert nimmer lang ))

da bin ich mal gespannt, was wir alles für die 25euro bekommen !

danke schön, für die Info


----------



## Google (12. März 2006)

Guude 

Was regt Ihr Euch denn alle so auf  Freu mich halt das ich nach Malle fahr  Bei dem Kackwetter hierzulande kommt das genau richtig  

Aber:

Jeden Morgen wenn ich gierig zum Buffet laufe...
bei jedem Pedalentritt durch die schöne Landschaft...
bei jedem lauem Luftzug der mir durch kurzärmelige Trikot geht...
bei jedem einzelnen Schluck Cappu in der Sonne...
Jeden Nachmittag wenn ich faul im Whirpool liege oder in der Sauna bin...
und so weiter und so weiter  

...lege ich eine Gedenkminute für Euch ein   

@[email protected] So weit hab ich heute gar nicht gedacht   Wäre gerne mal mit meiner Family vorbei gekommen. 

@[email protected] Ich hätt ja Lust mich mit denen anzulegen. Das ist mir doch egal ob da Hürzeler oder Dingsda drin ist. Ich hab nix unterschrieben oder gelesen und entsprechend können die mich eigentlich nicht zwangsverpflichten  Aber wenns dem Rest zu peinlich ist, zahl ich auch die Zeche...


----------



## RedRum05 (12. März 2006)

@Killer... also nem kleinen Treffen wäre ich mal nicht abgeneigt 
Hab euch alle irgendwie eh schon lange nicht mehr gesehen fällt mir dabei auf  

@Sakir... danke für die Trikots! Sind super und passen  


Gibt´s sonst noch was Neues.. hmm.. nein erst morgen wenn ich wieder mal den Artzt besuchen darf


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2006)

Ahhh ... unsere Vorhut ist eingetroffen  

Das mit dem Radsportpaket habe ich mir gedacht als ich das mit dem Hürzeler-Domiziel gelesen habe. Wäre aber schon interessant wie die agumentieren wollen wenn man wie wir im September 2005 gebucht hatt und zu dem Zeitpunkt von Hürzler weit und breit nix zu sehen war. Zur Info: Hürzler hatt erst seit diesem Jahr unser Hotel im Angebot.



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich mal gespannt, was wir alles für die 25euro bekommen !


bekommst schon was für's Geld. Bitte sehr:

*Viel Leistung mit unserem Radsportpaket 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In unseren 13 Hotels bieten wir Ihnen eine umfangreiche Radsport-Organisation an. Durch unsere Leistungen in den Hotels ermöglichen wir Ihnen einen unbeschwerten Radsport-Urlaub. 

Das Team von Bicycle Holidays Max Hürzeler hat in allen Hotels das Exklusiv-Recht für alle Radsportler. Das Buchen unseres Radsportpaketes ist obligatorisch. Es ist in keinem Falle möglich, in unseren Hotels Radsportferien ohne das Radsportpaket zu buchen. Auch dann nicht, wenn Sie Ihr eigenes Rad mitbringen. Direktbucher können das Radsportpaket problemlos in den Radsport-Boutiquen vor Ort kaufen. 

Das Radsportpaket ist in unseren Verkaufspreisen eingeschlossen.

Begrüssung/Information
Jeden Sonntagabend um 21.30 Uhr begrüsst Sie der Radsport-Chef Ihres Hotels und informiert Sie umfassend über das Programm der bevorstehenden Woche und die Organisation an unserer Radsportstation. Dabei servieren wir Ihnen einen Willkommens-Drink.

Verabschiedung/Preise
Jeden Freitag um 21.30 Uhr findet der Schlussabend mit folgenden Themen statt:
 Wochenrückblick
 Positives/Negatives
 Verteilung Erinnerungspreise/Glückspreise
 Info über das weitere Programm von Bicycle Holidays Max Hürzeler und Vorschau auf die 
   Rund- und Fernfahrten des nächsten Jahres

Erinnerungspreise 2006*
Jeder Teilnehmer erhält einmalig eine Trainingskarte, in die man die gefahrenen Touren und Kilometer selbst eintragen kann. Bei Abgabe der Trainingskarte am Schlussabend erhält jeder Teilnehmer einen Erinnerungspreis. 
 1 Paar Radsocken oder 1 Mütze 

Mit einem speziellen Preis geehrt werden: 
 Kilometer-King  Lady Kilometer-Queen
 Oldie und Youngster der Woche 
 Pechvogel der Woche 
In einer Lotterie werden zudem verschiedene Sonderpreise verlost.

*Wird in Hotels mit Mini-Radsportpaket nicht angeboten.

Radsportpaket 

Radsportpaket in diesen Hotels:

Alcudia Playa de Muro  
  Playa Esperanza 
  Alcudia Park  
  Palace de Muro  
  Parc Natural  
Can Picafort  Gran Vista  
Puig de Ros  Delta 
Sa Coma  Blau Mediterraneo  
Novo Sancti Petri  Royal Andalus  
  Andalucia Playa  

Leistungen Radsportpaket
- Betreuung durch unser Team
- Begrüssung und Infos Sonntagabend
- Schlussabend am Freitag
- Teilnehmerausweis (Vignette) 
- Tägliches Radsport-Picknick: Trinkwasser,
  Tee, Rivella Marathon, 1 Frucht, 1 Sandwich,
  Feigen
- Radsport-Strassenkarte mit vielen Touren-
  vorschlägen und Höhenprofilen
- Sportsack
- Trinkflasche 0,75 l
- 1 Radsport-Trikot kurzarm, oder 
  Thermoshirt, oder 
  Top-Radsport-Trikot langarm +  8., oder 
  neutrales Trikot kurzarm +  5. 
  pro Aufenthalt
- Radsport-Boutique 1 Gutschein im Wert von 
   5. bei Einkauf ab  70. 
  1 Jubiläumsgutschein im Wert von  10. für
  Kauf einer Radhose 
- Trainingskarte und Auszeichnung
  gemäss gefahrener Kilometer 
- Werkstatt mit Profimechaniker 
- Radwaschstation
- Luftpumpen
- Nummerierte Radhaken im Radkeller/Zelt
- Grosse Infotafel 
- Stationswagen 4.3. bis 6.5.2006 
- Velo-Tipps  Info-Abend 
-  und vieles mehr!! 
 Mini-Radsportpaket

Mini-Radsportpaket in diesen Hotels:

Alcudia Boccaccio Playa  
Can Picafort  Monte Carlo  
Playa de Palma  Pueblo Park  

Leistungen Mini-Radsportpaket
- Betreuung durch unser Team
- Radsport-Boutique
- Teilnehmerausweis (Mini-Vignette)
- 6x Radsport-Picknick: Trinkwasser, 1 Frucht,
  1 Sandwich
- Radsport-Strassenkarte mit vielen
  Tourenvorschlägen und Höhenprofilen
- Trinkflasche 0,75 l
- Werkstatt für einfache Wartungen
- Radwaschstation
- Luftpumpen
- Nummerierte Radhaken im Radkeller
- Infotafel




Unser beliebtes Radsport-Trikot ist im Radsportpaket inbegriffen
Top-Radsport-Trikot langarm +  8.- 




Rad-Trikots neutral +  5.- 

zur Grossansicht 
*

Hätte auch Lust das mit dehnen auszudiskutieren, aber das überlass ich unserem Beamtenbärchen   

Mir persönlich sind die 25 Euronen eh schnuppe. Bei der Kohle die ich für meine Räder ausgebe merke ich die garnicht  

Hauptsache es geht jetzt endlich L O S 

@[email protected] Du kommst wann  Ich glaub ich muß morgen früh nochmal zu Hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> bekommst schon was für's Geld. Bitte sehr:


Na ja...die beschriebenen "Blubberabende"  und sogenannten Preise, etc. kann man sich ja wohl getrost schenken. "Oldie/Youngster der Woche"..."Pechvogel der Woche" OLLA !!  Wer drauf steht   


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte auch Lust das mit dehnen auszudiskutieren, aber das überlass ich unserem Beamtenbärchen


 Schaun mehr mal...Bin ja im Urlaub und es sind ja eigentlich "nur" 25 Euronen... Geht aber auch ums Prinzip. Wir können ja im Flieger nochmal drüber quatschen.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja...die beschriebenen "Blubberabende"  und sogenannten Preise, etc. kann man sich ja wohl getrost schenken. "Oldie/Youngster der Woche"..."Pechvogel der Woche" OLLA !!  Wer drauf steht
> .


Na ja - ein Rudel hungriger Eisbären inmitten radsportverückter Rennradler könnt schon lustig werden  

OK viel Text, dann nochmal in komprimierter Form. Das ist das Einzige mit dem ich was anfangen kann ...

- Sportsack
- Trinkflasche 0,75 l
- 1 Radsport-Trikot kurzarm


----------



## Google (12. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das Einzige mit dem ich was anfangen kann ...
> 
> - 1 Radsport-Trikot kurzarm


 An meine Haut lass ich nur ein "TruH-Trikot" dran   

Guuds Nächtle


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Du kommst wann


nicht vor 16 Uhr.....


----------



## Ippie (13. März 2006)

Ach herje, 

ich war am WE nicht online und jetzt ist es passiert!!! 

Am Samstag war Barracudas   

Noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag an den Hahnenkammkönig 

Die Kollegen haben nur noch Malle im Kopf! Ich aaauuuccchhh!


----------



## Miss Marple (13. März 2006)

Barracuda, auch von mir nachträglich die  lichsten Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag.  

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. März 2006)

@[email protected] OK - ab 16 Uhr bin ich zu Hause

@[email protected] Alles Duuude nachträglich  

@[email protected] Und Tschüß - ich verabschied mich schon mal nach Malle


----------



## SteelManni (13. März 2006)

Ippie, hab ich wieder mal nich aufgepasst! 

Alles Guude nachträglich zu Deinem Geburtstag, Achim

schon lang nich mehr zusammen gefahren! 

allen Malleristies, viel Spaß, und Kette rechts!

Gruß
StellManni


----------



## Andreas (13. März 2006)

Hi,

ich bin wieder heil vom Schi-foorn z'rueck.


Alles gute zum Geburtstag nachtraeglich Achim!


----------



## Lupo (13. März 2006)

huhu achim 
auch von mir noch nachträglich  an den könig des hahnenkamms und der fuchslöcher.

danke auch an ippie, den diesmaligen geburtstagsreminder 

@killer: pizza essen ist immer gut aber mit planungen sollten wir noch ne woche warten bis die s.g. malleristi wieder da sind. die planen bestimmt auch gerne mit 

@red: gute besserung wünsch ich dir. und wer den schaden hat brauch für den spott nicht zu sorgen.  aber da gibts noch viel schlimmere krankheiten


----------



## Google (13. März 2006)

IN MALLE TRINKE MER MAL EINEN AUF DICH !!  ​


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @killer: pizza essen ist immer gut aber mit planungen sollten wir noch ne woche warten bis die s.g. malleristi wieder da sind. die planen bestimmt auch gerne mit


  

Ich sach dann auch mal tschüssi  

Und wenn wir wieder kommen ist`s dann hoffentlich auch hier wärmer


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2006)

alles gute auch aus dem nachbarfred an barracuda    

wann soll noch gleich die schneefront malle erreichen ? war das schon morgen


----------



## Barracuda_de (13. März 2006)

Danke Ippie und denn anderen auch 

@Steelmanni, das liegt daran das ich schon lange nicht mehr im Freien gefahren bin.

Ciao


----------



## Ippie (13. März 2006)

So dann verabschiede ich mich auch. Ich muß noch die Sonnencreme und Sonnenbrille raus legen. Bei annähernd 20°C wohl nötig MMMMAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEE wir kommen

bis nächste Woche

Volker


----------



## BlackTrek (13. März 2006)

Hallo Malleristi!

Heute hat sich der Sonnenschein hier einbisschen rar gemacht. Leider nur 11 Grad und derWind hat ordentlich reingezogen. Nehmt auf jeden Fall auch ein paar warme Klamotten mit!

Zu den 25EUR: Das ist das Radsportpaket "mini", ohne Trikot und Sportsack. Ich hab nicht gefragt, was das normale Paket kostet. 

Wir sehen uns dann morgen, freu mich schon!
Spaetestens abends am Buffet  

bis dann

Sonja


----------



## KillerN (16. März 2006)

An alle verbleibenden  

Fahre heute Abend den Rodgau Rundweg und will mal den verbleibenden Rest motivieren mal wieder ne Runde zu fahren.

Also tragt euch ein und kommt vorbei (LMB Eintrag ist gemacht) 

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (16. März 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> An alle verbleibenden
> 
> Fahre heute Abend den Rodgau Rundweg und will mal den verbleibenden Rest motivieren mal wieder ne Runde zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider die nächsten Donnerstage nicht


----------



## Miss Marple (16. März 2006)

Sorry KillerN, hab heute leider auch keine Zeit. 

Gruß Martina


----------



## Deleted 37613 (16. März 2006)

Aber dafür ich.


----------



## KillerN (16. März 2006)

Jojo, zum Glück gibts ICQ  

Bin dann mal gespannt wie "der mit fast ohne Haare" so fährt  

Ne runde RR geht halt immer.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (17. März 2006)

War gestern ein guter Ritt. 
Hat Spass gemacht und ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## KillerN (18. März 2006)

Welcher verbleibende gesunde Biker hätte lust morgen im Spessart paar Höhenmeter gut zu machen ?

Länge und Zeit lässt sich verhandeln  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Lupo (19. März 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher verbleibende gesunde Biker hätte lust morgen im Spessart paar Höhenmeter gut zu machen ?
> 
> Länge und Zeit lässt sich verhandeln
> 
> Grüße, Jens


 wer hat sich dann krank gemeldet?
wir überlegen auch grad wohin, aber die tendenz geht eher richtung hohe str.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (19. März 2006)

Ich habe die Tour für heute hinter mir.
Das Wetter ist echt super, ich denke es wird jetzt Frühjahr.


----------



## RedRum05 (19. März 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat sich dann krank gemeldet?



Meine Wenigkeit  ... allerdings, das Wetter ist ja wohl der Hammer  
Mal schauen was mein Artzt mir die Woche mitteilt. Mach im Moment ein wenig für meine verkümmerte Rückenmuskulatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruen (19. März 2006)

Hallihallo,

wollte mich mal wieder melden.
Kiefer ist zwar wieder zusammengewachsen, aber nicht so, daß ich damit 
normal essen könnte. Es geht, aber nicht besonders gut. 
Grund: bei der Op wurde eine Bruchstelle "übersehen" und nicht behandelt.
Also muß ich Anfang Mai nochmal unter's Messer. Der Termin steht jetzt fest.

Bis dahin geht wohl doch noch die eine oder andere Tour, insbesondere, wo 
das Wetter jetzt keine Schmerzen mehr im Gesicht verursacht...

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## Miss Marple (19. März 2006)

Mensch Karsten, was für ein Mist mit deinem Kiefer, aber so sind sie halt die Ärzte  .Trotzdem schön wieder von dir zu hören.
Wenn der Rest der Truppe wieder aus Malle zurück ist und der Winter jetzt endlich aufgibt werden bestimmt auch wieder mehr Touren gepostet. 

 @Redrum, verkümmerte Rückenmuskulatur ß Glaub ich zwar nicht, aber ein Paar Rückenübungen schaden nie. Das blöde Drüsenfieber ist leider nicht so ohne. Ich wünsch dir das dein Arzt bald wieder sein OK zum Radfahren gibt.

Gruß Martina


----------



## RedRum05 (20. März 2006)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @Redrum, verkümmerte Rückenmuskulatur ß Glaub ich zwar nicht, aber ein Paar Rückenübungen schaden nie. Das blöde Drüsenfieber ist leider nicht so ohne. Ich wünsch dir das dein Arzt bald wieder sein OK zum Radfahren gibt.
> 
> Gruß Martina



Nein das mit der verkümmerten Rückenmuskulatur nicht so ernst nehmen  .. mach da nur so ein paar Übungen im Moment weil mir verdammt langweilig ist. Grade wenn ich raus schaue und die Sonne seh  
Vom Gefühl her, gehts mir auch wieder gut. Bin nicht mehr schlapp, keine Halzschmerzen und die komischen Lymphknoten sind auch so gut wie gar nicht mehr geschwollen... 

@Karsten... man das war damals schon was. Da drauf hätte man gut verzichten können!!! Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und das man sich mal wieder auf na Tour trifft.


----------



## Andreas (20. März 2006)

Hallo Karsten,

schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören. Ich muss immer an Dich
denken, wenn ich über den schönen Trail in Dreieichenhain bei Dir vorbei
fahre. Melde Dich ruhig, wenn Du Lust und Zeit für eine Tour hast.

Dass Du noch mal unter's Messer musst ist blöd. Als wenn Du nicht schon
genug gelitten hättest.


----------



## Ippie (21. März 2006)

Guten morgen Ihr Eisbärinnen und Eisbären,

wir sind wieder da! Nachdem das Wetter in Malle richtig schlecht geworden ist, haben wir uns wieder in die Heimat begeben.

Zu unserer Woche: Das Wetter war bis auf einen Tag immer sonnig, die Temperaturen waren mindestens im "kurzen Hosen" Bereich und zweimal sogar konnten wir im Kurzarmshirt fahren. Jede Cappu-Pause konnten wir im Freien genießen. Kurz und knapp: auf Malle ist richtig Frühling!

Jetzt auf jede einzelne Tour einzugehen, würde etwas übertriebene Ausmaße annehmen. Wir haben viel von der tollen Landschaft gesehen, einige knackige Anstiege bewältigt und rasante Abfahrten sturzfrei überstanden. Für mich war die Woche ein einziges Erlebnis, wo Hotel, Essen, Touren, Wellness und Spaß nicht mehr zu toppen ist. Für mich war alles ein 100%iger Urlaub!  Es ist sogar so schlimm, dass ich mir doch einen Renner zulegen werde. 

Die Radsaison ist eröffnet und wenn hier das Wetter auch endlich wärmer wird, sehen wir uns im Wald (wenn ich bis dahin meine Gabel zurück habe).

Gruß

Volker

so erstmal paar WP-Punkte eintragen


----------



## Miss Marple (21. März 2006)

Hallo Ippie, schön das ihr alle wieder "gesund und munter" da seid, sehr aussagekräftiger Urlaubskurzbericht .
Der Frühling war hier auch mal kurz (am Sonntag und gestern) aber der Winter wehrt sich noch immer . Immerhin ist es nicht mehr so kalt wie bei eurem Abflug.

Gruß an alle, Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (21. März 2006)

Schön dass ihr wieder da seid  
Lasst einfach Bilder sprechen  

Wenn ihr jetzt alle fit auf dem Rennrad seid, habe ich eine Herausforderung für Euch:

Etape du Tour 2006
- 188 km 3500 hm between Gap (Hautes-Alpes) and l'Alpe d'Huez (Isère) -


----------



## Google (21. März 2006)

Guten Morgen allerseits  

da meld ich mich auch mal zurück von Malle. Jaaa es war wunderbar auf Mallorca  Alles war grün, die Blumen blühten und es war einfach phänomenal seinen Kaffee in der Sonne schlürfen zu können.

Ich hab die 6 Tage einfach nur genossen...leider auch das gute Essen im Hotel  

So, nun hoff ich auf  Frühling in Deutschland und freu mich auf die kommende "Tourensaison" mit Euch


----------



## Sakir (21. März 2006)

Hallo

ich melde mich dann auch mal zurück 
Mallorca war genau das richtige bei dem Wetter hier  
da ist die Motivation wieder um einiges gestiegen
ich habe auf Mallorca 671km zurückgelegt, bei 4950hm und 25 Std. Fahrzeit
mein Bike ist noch im Koffer und wird wohl erst ende der Woche ausgepackt.

Gestern muss ich mir einen Virus eingefangen haben :-(
ich habe die ganze Nacht im Bad verbracht und konnte mich kaum
entscheiden, ob ich mich vor das WC kniene soll oder sitzen :-(((
nichtmal wasser bleibt länger als 10min drinne....
der Arzt hat mich gleich Krank geschrieben....

am Sonntag werde ich wohl nicht starten können  
ich komm aber vorbei und mach ein paar Bilder....


----------



## Ippie (21. März 2006)

Hallo Michael,

Dir mal Gute Besserung. Ich dachte, nur der Radvirus hätte in Deinem Körper Platz! 
Was sagt denn der Arzt? Soll ich mich auch vorsorglich mal krank schreiben lassen. So effektiv wie ich heute arbeite wäre es wohl besser.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2006)

@[email protected] DITO, mit geht es auch richtig mies. Bin erst vor einer Stunde aus dem Bett und lieg jetzt gleich wieder auf der Couch. Kann noch nicht mal auspacken    

Ansonsten gibt es zu dem Geschriebenen nicht mehr viel zuzufühgen, außer ein Paar Bilder die es untermauern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10930


----------



## Ippie (21. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Erdi, [email protected] Euch ist der Fensterplatz im Flieger nicht bekommen. Gute Besserung

Ich habe auch mal ein paar Fotos geuppt.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## mischuwi (21. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] DITO, mit geht es auch richtig mies. Bin erst vor einer Stunde aus dem Bett und lieg jetzt gleich wieder auf der Couch. Kann noch nicht mal auspacken



Mensch Jungs, mir scheint ihr habt es ein wenig übertrieben! Zu dieser Jahreszeit soll man sich doch immer im GA1-Bereich aufhalten. Wie kommt es denn da, dass ihr jetzt alle flach liegt?   ODER DOCH EHER VOGELGRIPPE?  
Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen kranken Hühnern gute Besserung und uns allen, dass sich das Wetter ein bisschen an die mallorkienischen Verhältnisse anpasst!


----------



## Google (21. März 2006)

@Sakir; [email protected] Euch Zweien auch von mir gute Besserung. 

Mir gehts noch immer gut...ich hab wohl nochmals Glück gehabt keinen Virus eingefangen zu haben.


----------



## BlackTrek (21. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] DITO, mit geht es auch richtig mies. Bin erst vor einer Stunde aus dem Bett und lieg jetzt gleich wieder auf der Couch. Kann noch nicht mal auspacken


Ach jeh!

Was habt Ihr beide denn gemacht? Oder gestern kurz vor Abreise noch zuviel vom Frühstücksbuffet genommen? 
na dann erstmal gute Besserung!

Also ich fand den Malle-Trip auch sehr schön. Ich hätte nur ein bisschen besser trainiert sein müssen  und diese Scheiss-Rückenschmerzen schon wieder .

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal irgendwelche Gymnastik machen. Aber ich hasse solche Trockenübungen.

Trotzdem: das Hotel war in Ordnung, vor allem bis Samstag, wo noch nicht so viele Leute da waren, das Essen schon etwas zu gut  und das Wetter hat ja mal wirklich gut getan!
Nächstes Jahr fahr ich auch wieder die langen Touren mit Euch und wenn ich dann ein Rad mit Kompakt- oder Dreifachkurbel habe, fahr ich auch Sa Calobra. Es soll ja Leute geben, die trauen sich nicht alleine...  

Ob ich diese Hürzeler-Geschichte so toll finde, weiss ich nicht so recht. Hatte seine Vor- und Nachteile.  

Nach all dem Rennerfahren träume ich aber auch schon wieder von richtigem Gelände. Kann ich Euch nicht vielleicht zu einem langen Wochenende Gardasee irgendwann im Juni oder so überreden?


----------



## Sakir (22. März 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt Ihr beide denn gemacht?


ich habe mir einen Virus eingefangen, der momentan hier in unserer Gegend
Aktiv ist....
im Juni/Juli/August ist bei mir zu 99% alles ausgebucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (22. März 2006)

So.. gibt Neuigkeiten vom Arzt.
Nicht mehr ansteckend, Werte haben sich super verbessert und mit leichten Training kann ich so ab nächster Woche beginnen.  
Werd dann wohl erst mal ein paar Runden für mich drehn, dass ich weiß wo mein Stand ist nach der ganzen Zeit daheim...


----------



## Andreas (22. März 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich diese Hürzeler-Geschichte so toll finde, weiss ich nicht so recht. Hatte seine Vor- und Nachteile.



Die Gegend ist jedenfalls traumhaft  



			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Nach all dem Rennerfahren träume ich aber auch schon wieder von richtigem Gelände. Kann ich Euch nicht vielleicht zu einem langen Wochenende Gardasee irgendwann im Juni oder so überreden?



Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber am Gardasee kann man nach den ganzen Sperrungen doch auch nur noch Rennrad fahren, oder?

@RemRum: Schoen dass Dir der Arzt gruenes Licht gegeben hat!


Mal was anderes:

Damit meine Laufeinheiten im WP nicht umsonst waren werde im am 2.4. am
Seligenstaedter Mainlauf (25km) mitlaufen.

Wer hat noch Interesse? Wie sieht es mit dem Ippie-Laeufer aus?


----------



## yakko (22. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir; [email protected] Euch Zweien auch von mir gute Besserung.
> 
> Mir gehts noch immer gut...ich hab wohl nochmals Glück gehabt keinen Virus eingefangen zu haben.



Von mir auch gute Besserung. Frage mich auch wo ihr euch das eingefangen habt, ich habe es jedenfalls nicht...

René


----------



## Sakir (22. März 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mehr ansteckend, Werte haben sich super verbessert und mit leichten Training kann ich so ab nächster Woche beginnen.


das ist toll....
gutes gelingen bei den ersten Runden


----------



## puls190 (22. März 2006)

Schöne Berichte und tolle Bilder aus Malle  macht mich Meganeidisch

@Red 
schön langsam beginnen


Und allen Kranken wünsch ich gute Besserung


----------



## m.a.t. (23. März 2006)

Wie schon mal angeregt, habe ich am Samstag eine gemeinsame Winterpokal-Abschlusstour der Eisbären und AWB-Teams reingestellt. Wie sieht es bei euch am Samstag aus?


----------



## KillerN (23. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon mal angeregt, habe ich am Samstag eine gemeinsame Winterpokal-Abschlusstour der Eisbären und AWB-Teams reingestellt. Wie sieht es bei euch am Samstag aus?



Jo habe interresse, wenns Wetter passen wird, trage ich mich ein


----------



## Deleted 37613 (23. März 2006)

Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht mit kommen.  
Dafür habe ich heute meine fast Abschlußtour gedreht.


----------



## Google (23. März 2006)

@[email protected] Sowohl für Samstag als auch für Sonntag ist Regen angesagt...wärmer wirds am Sonntag sein. Ich warte morgen die Vorhersage  fürs WE ab und entscheide mich kurzfristig wann und was ich fahre. Wer will eigentlich noch biken am WE und entscheidet sich evtl. spontan ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (23. März 2006)

Lass es halt etwas regnen. Egal, am Samstag wird gefahren, dann wirds halt schmutzig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am Sonntag ist die Rtf in Ilbenstadt, der Mischuwi und der Erdi01 wollen da glaub ich auch mitfahren. Noch wer?


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2006)

dann mal viel vergnügen, alleine unter den bären  
ich hab am samstag leider keine zeit und der große rest der awb-ler macht sich nicht nur hier im forum sehr rar, sondern auch auf den trails   ... was ist da eigentlich los


----------



## m.a.t. (24. März 2006)

Tja, keine Ahnung. Aber für alle die, die sich morgen ihre Füsse am warmen Ofen wärmen, statt zu trainieren, habe ich mir oben das 'Quäl dich'-Smilie aus dem Tour-Forum geborgt


----------



## Andreas (24. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, keine Ahnung. Aber für alle die, die sich morgen ihre Füsse am warmen Ofen wärmen, statt zu trainieren, habe ich mir oben das 'Quäl dich'-Smilie aus dem Tour-Forum geborgt



Ich kann Samstag leider auch nicht, kann aber noch eine 'Quäl dich'-Originalaufnahme beisteuern


----------



## yakko (24. März 2006)

Hi,

Wir wollen mit Kollegen im Sommer/Herbst ein Wochenende wegfahren. Da es nicht so weit weg sein soll, fiel der Name Spessart und Odenwald, und da seid ihr mir doch gleich als Kenner eingefallen.
Wir suchen einen Ort der Nachts nicht gleich die Bürgersteige hochklappt, aber doch in einem schönen Wandergebiet liegt, so dass man 20-30 km wandern kann.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch einen super Tipp, evtl. sogar eine Pension die bis zu 20 Leute aufnehmen kann.

Danke schön

René


----------



## yakko (24. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Lass es halt etwas regnen. Egal, am Samstag wird gefahren, dann wirds halt schmutzig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe meine Eltern zu Besuch  , also nichts mit Radfahren, außerdem reichen die Kilometer von Malle noch bis zum Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (24. März 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wir suchen einen Ort der Nachts nicht gleich die Bürgersteige hochklappt, aber doch in einem schönen Wandergebiet liegt, so dass man 20-30 km wandern kann.



Wandern??? Wie in "zu Fuss gehen"?  

Der Mensch hat schon vor tausenden von Jahren das Rad erfunden. Und Du willst jetzt zu Fuss gehen?

Dann geh doch nach Bad Orb...


----------



## yakko (24. März 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Wandern??? Wie in "zu Fuss gehen"?
> 
> Der Mensch hat schon vor tausenden von Jahren das Rad erfunden. Und Du willst jetzt zu Fuss gehen?
> 
> Dann geh doch nach Bad Orb...



Weesste watt, verarschen kann ick mir och allene

watt kann ick denn dafür, dat die alle keen Rad fahren wollen.... 


René


----------



## BlackTrek (24. März 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Weesste watt, verarschen kann ick mir och allene



Ei hoschema! Des mid Badd Obb wa awwer ennst gemaind!


----------



## yakko (24. März 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ei hoschema! Des mid Badd Obb wa awwer ennst gemaind!



na jut, dacht ick mir schon (ehrlich jesagt, war mir det klar )

thx


----------



## KillerN (24. März 2006)

WANDERN ? *schauder*

Das ist ja Hochverrat ! 

Sieht das dann so aus ?






Nein, das ist doch der natürliche Feind, eines jeden Mountainbikers. 

Da würde ich lieber Kegeln gehen.


----------



## yakko (24. März 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> WANDERN ? *schauder*
> 
> Das ist ja Hochverrat !
> 
> ...



Hey, nicht so intolerant.  
Mach mal lieber Vorschläge!!! Vielleicht kommst du ja mal in ähnliche Verlegenheit


----------



## KillerN (24. März 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, nicht so intolerant.
> Mach mal lieber Vorschläge!!! Vielleicht kommst du ja mal in ähnliche Verlegenheit



Da habe ich leider keine Ahnung, glaube die etwas gediegenere Fraktion hat da sicher paar vorschläge. Musst nur warten bis die maloche oder extrem Tour wiederkehren (da an die über 1000 Punkte fahrer denk   )

Mal ne andere frage, wieso fahren die kein fahrrad, ihr könnt doch ganz chillig in ein Eiscafe fahren oder den Pilzweg im Spessart


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> WANDERN ? *schauder*
> 
> Das ist ja Hochverrat !
> 
> Sieht das dann so aus ?...


@killer-n:  was machst du, während du dir solche bilder anschaust 

@yakko: grossraum heidelberg. z.b. neckarsteinach, da kannste se links und rechts aus dem neckartal hochjagen und abends mim linienbus nach heidelberg rein


----------



## Google (24. März 2006)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wir wollen mit Kollegen im Sommer/Herbst ein Wochenende wegfahren. Da es nicht so weit weg sein soll, fiel der Name Spessart und Odenwald, und da seid ihr mir doch gleich als Kenner eingefallen.
> Wir suchen einen Ort der Nachts nicht gleich die Bürgersteige hochklappt, aber doch in einem schönen Wandergebiet liegt, so dass man 20-30 km wandern kann.
> ...



Hier wenigstens ein Anfang:

http://www.naturpark-spessart.de/Freizeit/Wandern/wandern.html

http://www.naturpark-spessart.de/Informationen/Unterkunft/unterkunft.html

http://www.regioausflug.de/odenwald/

http://www.odenwald.de/Unterkünfte.html


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2006)

nachdem ich gestern bei herrlichem Wetter eine ausgiebige Runde gedreht habe und heute schon nass geworden bin, ist mein Bedarf an Regentouren am WE gestillt - zumindest bis jetzt  

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß bei Euren Aktivitäten und sammelt mal schön die letzten WIPOKAS ein - gilt natürlich nur für _mein_ Team  

@Lupo, Miss [email protected] Find ich Euch Montag Abend im Atlantis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (25. März 2006)

Ich denke, wenn der Loti nicht bald Punkte nachträgt, ist sein Team überholt 

Werde heute mal zum Abschluss so lange laufen, wie nie, habe ich mir zumindest mal vorgenommen.

Erdi, mach doch deine 800 voll, sind doch nur noch 6 Pünktschen und diese Zahl kann man sich gut fürs nächste mal merken. Also auf, das bissle schaffste auch noch


----------



## Andreas (25. März 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wenn der Loti nicht bald Punkte nachträgt, ist sein Team überholt



Schon geschehen, hab meine Laufrunde von gestern eingetragen.  



			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Erdi, mach doch deine 800 voll, sind doch nur noch 6 Pünktschen und diese Zahl kann man sich gut fürs nächste mal merken. Also auf, das bissle schaffste auch noch



Ja genau, das kann man sonst nicht so stehen lassen!

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Die Wanderer sind hier im falschen Forum:
Schaut besser hier rein http://www.wandern-news.de


----------



## Google (25. März 2006)

*So, endlich sind meine Hayes da  Guckst Du:* 




*Hier die Scheibschen.....:*





*Irgendwie haben dann andere Komponenten net mehr so gut dazu gepasst...Hab ich mir noch ne SRAM gegönnt: *


----------



## Google (25. März 2006)

*Eija...und dann hab ich noch am Rest kleine Veränderungen vorgenommen. Bissl umlackiert und so   Und das kam dann dabei raus:  *

















*Ei, da freut man sich doch gleich wieder auf die kommende Saison   

Für die nächsten Jahre bin ich jetzt erst mal versorgt  *


----------



## BlackTrek (25. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Eija...und dann hab ich noch am Rest kleine Veränderungen vorgenommen. Bissl umlackiert und so   Und das kam dann dabei raus:  *
> [snip]



Sehr schick! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Aber dann hätt ich doch eher Formula oder Hope als Bremse gewählt. Für das a^Hunlackierte Rad wären die Hayes natürlich Schmuck gewesen. 

Und wie ich sehe kann ein Fahrrad ja jede Farbe haben, Hauptsache es ist schwarz  .


----------



## Google (25. März 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ich sehe kann ein Fahrrad ja jede Farbe haben, Hauptsache es ist schwarz  .


Jenau  Wieso immer gleich was Neues kaufen


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2006)

@[email protected] Na also, jetzt ist die Katze endlich aus'em Sack  

Einziger Fehler steht Fusion und nicht CD drauf  

Und was alle gegen schwarze Räder haben verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Ich sage nur zeitlos elegant, das kann man auch in 2 Jahren noch sehen im Gegensatz zu manchen Papageienfarben  - gilt vorallem für Renner  

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## KillerN (25. März 2006)

Schönes Bike haste dir da gekauft  

Wie schwer isses denn, so wie es da steht (ohne Satteltasche) ???

Grüße, Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (25. März 2006)

@[email protected] sehr schönes Bike. Das hättest du doch heute gleich standesgemäss einweihen können!
Und wo war der Killer? Laufen? Sorry, aber das ist die erste Stufe auf dem Weg vom Biker zum Wanderer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (25. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo war der Killer? Laufen? Sorry, aber das ist die erste Stufe auf dem Weg vom Biker zum Wanderer



HAHAHA  

Nee, also mal echt, wie ich ja geschrieben hatte, würde ich mich schon vorher eintragen wenn ich komme. Aber das Wetter macht net so richtig lust auf Biken  

Ich fahre morgen bissle und bete das ich net Nass werde


----------



## Sakir (25. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Und das kam dann dabei raus: *


*
so so, dann mal glückwunsch..... wie lange haste denn darauf gewartet ?
dann wind wi rmal gespannt, wieviel schneller du mit diesem Bike in 
Schotten sein wirst 

und du willst morgen nichtmal mitfahren... 
ei ei, das wäre doch ideal zum zeigen und einweihen  

hier ist wirklich die Fusionie ausgebrochen  

dann muss ich mich wohl mal ranhalten, das mein Bike auch endlich 
fertig wird......Güüüüüüüünteeeeerrrr..... *


----------



## puls190 (25. März 2006)

Habe doch hier was von der ersten Rtf morgen gelesen 

Wer fährt wann und wo  

@google

Weltklasse Bike Supertoll 

Du hast es einfach schön Afrikaurlaub, Renner, Skiurlaub, Winterpokalpunkte ohne Ende, Malleurlaub neues Mtb und dann noch einen Beamtenposten im nächsten Leben will ich ein Google sein


----------



## fUEL (25. März 2006)

Hi, Ihr Bube un Mädche aus der Brüder Grimm Gemeinde!
Helft uns doch mal den HighScore der Mitfahrer beim LMB zu knacken. 02.April, So ab 11 Uhr. Siehe Dimb Tour Winterstein und Usinger Becken. Bislang 17 Einträge und wohl noch 6 Mitfahrer,die nicht Forumsmitglieder sind.
Denke Ihr fehlt hier noch; zahlreich am besten.
Gibt zwar keine Winterpokalpunkte mehr aber wird bestimmt "lustisch" und wenn der eine oder andere hinterher Märchen erzählen will hat er auch was erlebt, oder??
Also gebt Euch nen Ruck und tretet im Kollektiv der Tour oder noch besser gleich auch der Dimb bei. 

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Lupo (25. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Also gebt Euch nen Ruck ...


ui, das gibt ja wirklich ne grössere sache und sone fuelgeführte tour lass ich mir nur ungern entgehen  wenns net grad in strömen regnet oder schneit bin ich bestimmt dabei 

@google: willkommen im club


----------



## fUEL (25. März 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ui, das gibt ja wirklich ne grössere sache und sone fuelgeführte tour lass ich mir nur ungern entgehen  wenns net grad in strömen regnet oder schneit bin ich bestimmt dabei
> 
> @google: willkommen im club




Danke Dir, Lupo!!! 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. März 2006)

Moin allerseits

@[email protected] Keine Ahnung was es wiegt. Bin ja kein Leichtbaufetischist  Ich guck da höchstens auf meine eigenen Kilos. Aber bei Gelegenheit werd ich mal nachwiegen.

@[email protected] Das Teil hat die ganze Zeit schon im Laden gestanden. Hab nur auf Geld gewartet  und mußte noch auf ne andere Gabel und Laufradsätze warten.
Ich sau mir doch net mein schönes Bike ein  

Wegen Schotten: So langsam muß ich dann auch mal wieder mit Biken hier einsteigen...-Werd wohl erst am Donnerstag beginnen-.....Sonst wird das dieses Jahr nix mehr mit Verbesserung.

@[email protected] Wenn Du das so auf den Punkt zusammenfasst (Meine Familie haste vergessen  ) haste schon recht das ich mich nicht beschweren kann. Ich genieße und schätze das auch ganz bewußt......auch die kleinen Dinge im Leben. Man lebt nämlich nur einmal. Heute RTF ? Och Nööö   

@[email protected] Wie Du siehst, wären schwarze Letter sehr unvorteilhaft  Sach mir bitte gleich bescheid wennse fertig sind.

@[email protected] Ich komm heut bei Euch vorbei


----------



## Lupo (26. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @[email protected] Wie Du siehst, wären schwarze Letter sehr unvorteilhaft  Sach mir bitte gleich bescheid wennse fertig sind....


"bescheid" 
bring aber etwas zeit mit wenndes bei mir abholst oder gleich ein bike zum beschriften dass ich dir zeigen kann wies geht.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2006)

Andreas und ich haben uns kurzentschlossen zur WIPOKA-Abschlusstour auf den Weg gemacht und wurden mit trockenem Wetter belohnt  

Da ich nichts gegenteiliges gehört habe werd ich mich morgen nach der Arbeit im Atlantis - ne, wie heist das Ding jetzt  - einfinden


----------



## Andreas (26. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas und ich haben uns kurzentschlossen zur WIPOKA-Abschlusstour auf den Weg gemacht und wurden mit trockenem Wetter belohnt
> 
> Da ich nichts gegenteiliges gehört habe werd ich mich morgen nach der Arbeit im Atlantis - ne, wie heist das Ding jetzt  - einfinden



Ja, schön war es ... und nur mit Langarmtrikot und Windweste  

Jetzt verstehe ich auch Eure Signaturen. Erdi hat mich aufgeklärt  

@Google: Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt uns nicht-Fusion Fahrer auch noch mit auf Touren.


----------



## Lupo (27. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Da ich nichts gegenteiliges gehört habe werd ich mich morgen nach der Arbeit im Atlantis - ne, wie heist das Ding jetzt  - einfinden


ja, wir sind auch da 
killer und ich warn gestern auch kurzentschlossen auf wp-abschlusstour und haben ein paar nette trails zwischen heusenstamm und neu isenburg gefunden


----------



## KillerN (27. März 2006)

So ihr tapferen Mountainbiker, wer meldet sich bei Schotten Marathon dieses Jahr an ?

Folgende Streckenlängen werden ja wieder angeboten:

---------------------------------------------------------

Kurzstrecke - 1 Runde =
45 km mit 1045 Höhenmetern

Langstrecke - 2 Runden =
90 km mit 2090 Höhenmetern

----------------------------------------------------------

Ich werde die 45km Distanz wählen, sollte fürn ersten Wettkampf reichen  

Dann wollte ich mal, das die Mitfahrer aus diesem Forum, sich vielleicht unter einem Teamnamen Eintragen. Dabei finde ich "Touren rund um Hanau", am Wettkampf etwas unangebracht, ich wäre ganz klar für: "Die Eisbären"

Wäre doch schön, wenn wir vlt sogar als Team einen guten Platz abstauben  

Also bin mal auf eure Comments gespannt. 

Grüße, Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (27. März 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr tapferen Mountainbiker, wer meldet sich bei Schotten Marathon dieses Jahr an ?
> 
> Folgende Streckenlängen werden ja wieder angeboten:
> 
> ...



Du postest das auch noch hier  ....
Man beim nächsten bin ich dabei !!!


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. März 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr tapferen Mountainbiker, wer meldet sich bei Schotten Marathon dieses Jahr an ?
> 
> Folgende Streckenlängen werden ja wieder angeboten:
> 
> ...



45km aber für BikeActiv/TeamVoicezone Sorry :-( 
und fahr nicht so schnell in Schotten, sonst muß ich mir um meine Thread Stellung sorgen machen.

gruß


----------



## Barracuda_de (27. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Eija...und dann hab ich noch am Rest kleine Veränderungen vorgenommen. Bissl umlackiert und so   Und das kam dann dabei raus:  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club, aber die Hayes gibt es auch ohne Rad dran   

Ähm, Sorry wegen gestern hab glaube ich vergessen Ciao zu sagen, Ippie und Sakir kommt nicht wieder vor.

Ciao


----------



## Google (27. März 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> "bescheid"
> bring aber etwas zeit mit wenndes bei mir abholst oder gleich ein bike zum beschriften dass ich dir zeigen kann wies geht.


  Die Woche wirds wahrscheinlich bei mir nix mehr. Ich ruf Dich bei Gelegenheit an, da können wir ja was ausmachen. Gut das Du Deine Hilfe anbietest  Wahrscheinlich würd ich die Letter auffen Kopf und mit Blasen aufkleben  



			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr tapferen Mountainbiker, wer meldet sich bei Schotten Marathon dieses Jahr an ?


Noch Ich.Die 45 Km...wenn ich ab Donnerstag tatsächlich wieder regelmäßig mit Biken in die Pötte komm. Und ich meld mich kurzfristig wie letztes Jahr an. Fahre wohl nur wenns nicht regnet 


			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wollte ich mal, das die Mitfahrer aus diesem Forum, sich vielleicht unter einem Teamnamen Eintragen. Dabei finde ich "Touren rund um Hanau", am Wettkampf etwas unangebracht, ich wäre ganz klar für: "Die Eisbären"
> 
> Wäre doch schön, wenn wir vlt sogar als Team einen guten Platz abstauben
> 
> ...


Also für mich kommt eigentlich nur "Touren rund um Hanau" in Frage. Der Thread ist unsere Heimat  Aber wenn alle Eisbären wollen füge ich mich auch der Mehrheit. Schön wär es aber schon wenn wir uns mit einheitlichen Namen anmelden. Bei Barracuda und SteelManni ist das was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (27. März 2006)

Naja ich werd jetzt mal die nächsten zwei Wochen langsam meine momentane Kondition testen und dann entscheiden ich, ob ich als Letzter ins Ziel kommen will, oder nur zuschauen geh....

Mal schaun wie viel Km/Hm ich in den nächsten Wochen schaffe


----------



## yakko (28. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wenigstens ein Anfang:
> 
> http://www.naturpark-spessart.de/Freizeit/Wandern/wandern.html
> 
> ...



Danke schön!



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @yakko: grossraum heidelberg. z.b. neckarsteinach, da kannste se links und rechts aus dem neckartal hochjagen und abends mim linienbus nach heidelberg rein



Danke schön!

Werde das alles mal zur Diskussion stellen, Heidelberg hätte auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## Sakir (28. März 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Sorry ....



ist doch kein Problem....


----------



## Sakir (28. März 2006)

*Sammler und Jäger.....*


----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2006)

sodele WIPOKA 2005/2006 ist vorbei  

Ich sage Euch heute schon voraus, dass über den Frühling, Sommer in den Herbst hinein bis zum nächsten WIPOKA nicht mehr viel mit gemeinsamen Touren sein wird. Also schönen Frühling, schönen Sommer ... bis zum nächsten WIPOKA


----------



## Google (29. März 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage Euch heute schon voraus, dass über den Frühling, Sommer in den Herbst hinein bis zum nächsten WIPOKA nicht mehr viel mit gemeinsamen Touren sein wird. Also schönen Frühling, schönen Sommer ... bis zum nächsten WIPOKA


 Das Schlimme ein Deiner Behauptung ist, dass Du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Recht behalten wirst  

Als der Thread noch jung war, waren alle geil aufs biken, man wollte sich kennen lernen und alle genossen das gemeinsame Touren. Jeder fuhr mal mit jedem mit, viele ergriffen die Initiative und boten Touren an welche gut von den anderen angenommen wurden. Früher machten sich im Forum die Leute eher einen Kopp darum wie sie es schaffen könnten an einer Tour die weiter weg lag teil zu nehmen, als sich Gedanken zu machen wie z.B. ist zu früh, ist zu weit, ist zu kalt, ist zu langweilig (weil mans ja schon kennt). Über Entgegenkommen und Kompromisse hat man sich keinen Kopp gemacht. Man tat es einfach. Und jetzt ?

 Das Angebot von Touren tendiert gegen 0. Es wird höchstens mal im nachhinein berichtet, dass man was gefahren ist.

 Das Interesse an Touren teilzunehmen tendiert gegen 0. Wird was angeboten oder angefragt gibts oft nur Lippenbekenntnisse. Wenns konkret wird, wird abgesagt oder es erfolgt doch keine Anmeldung zur Tour.

 Im Forum regt sich immer weniger

 Postet dann mal jemand was oder stellt was zur Frage, tendiert die Reaktion gegen 0

Ich hab mal in der Schule gelernt das 0+0 = 0 ergibt  

Aber wem sage ich das....Jeder von Euch registriert das. Ich saachs halt mal....nur mal so....

Ich selbst frag hier auch nur noch selten was an oder versuch was zu initieren wegen der obigen Punkte....Im Übrigen fühl ich mich auch nicht als einer der Threadverantwortlichen falls das hier einige meinten. Ich bin und war vielmehr der Meinung, daß hier alle mitwirken. Das ich das eine oder andere mal etwas angeregt habe, liegt da mehr in meiner Natur und in meinem Eigeninteresse etwas mit Gleichgesinnten zu machen. 

Trotz aller Befürchtungen werd mich bemühen weiter anzufragen ob was am WE geht oder selbst was anbieten. Werde auch weiterhin posten. Nur mach ich mich hier nicht mit zum Alleinunterhalter.

Wäre schön wenn Ihr auch noch Eure Tourenabsichten mitteilen würdet, Highlights möcht ich gerne auf alle Fälle wahrnehmen, falls es die geben wird.

Das ich aber ab diesem Jahr wahrscheinlich an weniger gemeinsamen Touren teilnehmen kann, habt Ihr ja sicherlich in unserem Eisbärenthread gelesen.


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2006)

wir aus dem nachbarfred gewähren sicher gerne asyl  
eine highlight-tour steht am sonntag an http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2170
ich sehe aber nur einen einsamen wolf, äh eisbären  , unter den bisher gemeldeten  
habt ihr schiss


----------



## SteelManni (29. März 2006)

Moin @ all, 

wie siehts aus heut abend, hat jemand Lust auf eine Barbarrossa-Runde!?!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2197

Nach der gestrigen Bikepflege ist wieder "einsauen" angesagt! 

@Google: auf gehts, ich muß doch Dein neues Fusion noch abnehmen! 

Gruß
Steelmanni


----------



## Google (29. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wir aus dem nachbarfred gewähren sicher gerne asyl
> eine highlight-tour steht am sonntag an http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2170
> ich sehe aber nur einen einsamen wolf, äh eisbären  , unter den bisher gemeldeten
> habt ihr schiss


Moin @ wissefux. Danke der Nachfrage. Aber für diesen Sonntag ist mir das definitiv zu weit, zu spät, zu lang und zu viele Leut   Aber ab und an werd ich auch wieder im Taunus "after work" zugegen sein wenn ich es möglich machen kann. Von Sachsenhausen nach Offebach ist es ja nicht weit..wenn Lupo gerade mitfährt und er bereit ist noch jemand mitzunehmen   geht das schon irgendwie...


			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @ all,
> 
> wie siehts aus heut abend, hat jemand Lust auf eine Barbarrossa-Runde!?!
> 
> ...


Moin @SteelManni Deine sogenannte Frustrunde würd ich ja gerne wahrnehmen. Aber heut hol ich nach der Arbeit meinen neuen Roller ab (der übrigens um ein Vielfaches günstiger als das Fusion war ), weil ich voraussichtlich nächste Woche meinen Corsa nicht mehr haben werde  

Aber nächste Woche könnten wir ne B-Tour gemeinsam fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (29. März 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts aus heut abend, hat jemand Lust auf eine Barbarrossa-Runde!?!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2197



Siehste Google, die 0 steht schon nicht mehr.

Was micht angeht. Ich schaue hier nicht täglich rein, weil es so schön ist mit Euch Smalltalk zu führen, sondern wegen der gemeinsamen Touren.

Im Winter habe ich mich etwas rar gemacht, aber das lag eher daran, dass ich auch nicht immer mein Auto benutzen will und mit eingesautem Bike schon gar nicht.

Da ja viele Leute aus OF und Kreis kommen finden wir vielleicht einen neuen Treffpunkt, der irgendwo in der Mitte liegt und vom jedem gut erreichbar ist.
Ich wohne am südlichsten Punkt und von mir aus sind es ca. 20 km nach Steinheim.
Ein Treffpunkt auf der Hälfte (z.B. im Rodgau) wäre für die meisten nicht zu weit.

@Google: Ich hoffe Du bist trotzdem bei unseren Odenwald-X's dabei.

ps. Für mich fängt die Saison jetzt erst an...


----------



## SteelManni (29. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @ wissefux. Danke der Nachfrage. Aber für diesen Sonntag ist mir das definitiv zu weit, zu spät, zu lang und zu viele Leut   Aber ab und an werd ich auch wieder im Taunus "after work" zugegen sein wenn ich es möglich machen kann. Von Sachsenhausen nach Offebach ist es ja nicht weit..wenn Lupo gerade mitfährt und er bereit ist noch jemand mitzunehmen   geht das schon irgendwie...
> Moin @SteelManni Deine sogenannte Frustrunde würd ich ja gerne wahrnehmen. Aber heut hol ich nach der Arbeit meinen neuen Roller ab (der übrigens um ein Vielfaches günstiger als das Fusion war ), weil ich voraussichtlich nächste Woche meinen Corsa nicht mehr haben werde
> 
> Aber nächste Woche könnten wir ne B-Tour gemeinsam fahren



Ausreden über Ausreden!


----------



## Lupo (29. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> M...wenn Lupo gerade mitfährt und er bereit ist noch jemand mitzunehmen   geht das schon irgendwie....


lässt sich bestimmt als mal einrichten 

übrigens poste ich öfters wenn ich auf tour gehe, ausser ich hab mich mal spontan dazu entschieden.
wars nicht so dass manche nicht daran teilnehmen konnten da sie sich auf irgendwelche maras vorbereiten mussten oder der leistungsdiagnost was anderes vorschrieb? da muss halt jeder für sich wissen was er will....


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. März 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts aus heut abend, hat jemand Lust auf eine Barbarrossa-Runde!?!



Schade heute klappt es mir leider nicht, dass Wetter ist daran nicht Schuld.  
Beim nächsten Mal wäre ich allerdings mit dabei...


----------



## Sakir (29. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe aber nur einen einsamen wolf, äh eisbären


ich wäre gerne dabei, gerade bei solch eine großveranstaltung....
aber ich habe im moment kein MTB  und mit dem Rennrad
kommt solch eine Tour nicht so gut 

ich habe hier bei mir noch Trikots rumliegen...


----------



## Sakir (29. März 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> da muss halt jeder für sich wissen was er will....


maoammm maoammm maoammm.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz aller Befürchtungen werd mich bemühen weiter anzufragen ob was am WE geht oder selbst was anbieten. Werde auch weiterhin posten. Nur mach ich mich hier nicht mit zum Alleinunterhalter.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn Ihr auch noch Eure Tourenabsichten mitteilen würdet, Highlights möcht ich gerne auf alle Fälle wahrnehmen, falls es die geben wird.


ich werde auch nach wie vor posten wenn ich was mache, allerdings eher kurzfristig, da ich keine Lust habe mich schon Montags auf eine WE-Tour festzulegen   

Ich werde ettliche Runden mit dem Renner drehen und sicher an einigen "Loti-Touren" teilnehmen. Auch wenn Einige ADFC-Touren eher belächeln, das sind die geselligten Touren die ich mag, fern jeder halsbrecherischen Akrobatik, Maras oder gar Rennambitionen  

Mein Prophet ist dank neuem Dämpfer nun auf 120mm Federweg beschränkt und hatt das letzte Quentchen "Enduro" verloren. Es ist jetzt zum reinen Prophet SL geworden und passt nun perfekt zu meinem Einsatzbereich 

Hier sei dann schon mal der erste ODW-X angekündigt per MTB. Sobald ein schönes WE ansteht. Es ist die Einstiegsvariante größtenteils durchs Mömlingtal über Hirschhorn nach Heidelberg. Wenns akut wird poste ich für Interessierte KM und HM. Ich hoffe mal zumindest auf Andreas als Mitfahrer, damit ich nicht allein im Zug zurück sitzen muß


----------



## RedRum05 (29. März 2006)

Ich wär am Sonntag zwar auch gerne bei der "Massenveranstaltung" dabei gewesen, aber ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich dahin komme und ich will ja nochn paar Runde für mich drehn....
In 2 Woche würde ich aber evtl. die ein oder andere Tour (auch unter der Woche) anbieten, wär Intresse hätte !?

Was ein misst Wetter im Moment


----------



## Google (30. März 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja viele Leute aus OF und Kreis kommen finden wir vielleicht einen neuen Treffpunkt, der irgendwo in der Mitte liegt und vom jedem gut erreichbar ist.
> Ich wohne am südlichsten Punkt und von mir aus sind es ca. 20 km nach Steinheim.
> Ein Treffpunkt auf der Hälfte (z.B. im Rodgau) wäre für die meisten nicht zu weit


Gut gemeint und manchmal vielleicht auch durchführbar. Würde mich auch drüber freuen wenn Ihr bei Euren Tourenangeboten daran denkt. Kommt halt auch drauf an wo die Reise hingehen soll, obs dann einen Sinn mach einem mit dem Rad entgegen zu kommen, obwohls ne lange Tour im Odenwald oder grad umgekehrt in den Spessart werden soll.


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Google: Ich hoffe Du bist trotzdem bei unseren Odenwald-X's dabei.


Hab ich natürlich vor   Vorausgesetzt ich kann an dem Tag und hab ein Auto für den Treffpunkt.





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> lässt sich bestimmt als mal einrichten


 .





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wars nicht so dass manche nicht daran teilnehmen konnten da sie sich auf irgendwelche maras vorbereiten mussten oder der leistungsdiagnost was anderes vorschrieb? da muss halt jeder für sich wissen was er will....


Meinst Du unter anderem damit mich  Das ist doch Schnee von gestern und war zumindest bei mir über eine Wintersaison..und die Touren wurden zu 99% gepostet. Und Du müßtest ausserdem wissen, dass ich mit Leistungstests begonnen hatte weil ich plötzlich bei Euch kaum noch mitkam, mich quälte und kurz vor der Aufgabe stand. Bin noch da  

Klar muß jeder wissen was er will, Früher wollten eben alle meist nur das eine...und das war nicht Maoam 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> das sind die geselligten Touren die ich mag, fern jeder halsbrecherischen Akrobatik, Maras oder gar Rennambitionen


Jetzt mach blos net so als wäre das der Charakter des Hanauthreads. Zeig mir ein Tourenangebot des vergangenen Jahres mit Rennambitionen, etc.


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sei dann schon mal der erste ODW-X angekündigt per MTB. Sobald ein schönes WE ansteht. Es ist die Einstiegsvariante größtenteils durchs Mömlingtal über Hirschhorn nach Heidelberg.


Dann poste mal brav. Vielleicht können und wollen außer Deiner Hoffnung "Andreas" noch andere


			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> In 2 Woche würde ich aber evtl. die ein oder andere Tour (auch unter der Woche) anbieten, wär Interesse hätte !?


Ich glaub des iss ein bissl früh mit Deiner Anfrage  

Na ja, viele haben sich ja net gerade geäussert. Ist den meisten wohl schon egal geworden.

Letzter Satz zu diesem Thema: Man wird sehen...


----------



## Google (30. März 2006)

Dann werd ich jetzt mal sehen:

Hat irgendjemand vor am WE nicht allein zu fahren ? Ich muß unbedingt wieder regelmäßig auffs Bike steigen Der Samstag soll laut Vorhersage der bessere Wochenendtag werden.

Ich kann was bei uns anbieten, hab aber dieses WE noch den Corsa und könnte dies für ne andere Tour nochmal nutzen.

Wenns ein Sonntag wird, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man spätestens um 17:00 Uhr wieder daheim wäre 

*Und noch ein Nachtrag: *Am Dienstag nächste Woche biete ich wieder eine Hahnenkammtour oder Barbarossatour mit ein bisserl Trailanteil an. 18:30Uhr an der Limesbrücke oder 18:55 am Parkplatz der B 8. Man kann sich auch bei mir oder am Shooters treffen. Uhrzeitverschiebungen in Richtung früher jederzeit möglich 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1843


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre gerne dabei, gerade bei solch eine großveranstaltung....
> aber ich habe im moment kein MTB  und mit dem Rennrad
> kommt solch eine Tour nicht so gut



wie wäre es mit einem leihbike ?
entweder bei einem händler gegen kohle oder bei einem deiner kumpels. die meisten haben doch mind. 2 geländetauglichen räder daheim ...


----------



## Ippie (30. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werd ich jetzt mal sehen:
> 
> Hat irgendjemand vor am WE nicht allein zu fahren ? Ich muß unbedingt wieder regelmäßig auffs Bike steigen Der Samstag soll laut Vorhersage der bessere Wochenendtag werden.
> 
> ...



Morsch' n zusammen,

ich muß zwar auch mehr auf's Bike, aber bei diesem Wetter habe ich überhaupt keine Lust im Gelände zu fahren. Ich bin froh, dass mein Rädchen wieder so richtig sauber ist. Der Sonntag hat da erstmal gereicht. Bei dem Wetter fahre ich max. Asphalt. Und das würde ich mit nem Renner fahren. 
Bei mir käme auch nur der Sonntag in Frage, da ich am Samstag bei der bin. Aber auch nicht länger als 3 Stunden und nicht vor 12:00 Uhr. Und da sind unsere Planungen und Vorstellungen so weit auseinander! Und deshalb halte ich mich aus den Thread-Planungen weitestgehend raus. Wenn es endlich mal Frühling ist, sehen wir weiter.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (30. März 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Wetter fahre ich max. Asphalt. Und das würde ich mit nem Renner fahren.
> Bei mir käme auch nur der Sonntag in Frage, da ich am Samstag bei derAnhang anzeigen 109154 bin. Aber auch nicht länger als 3 Stunden und nicht vor 12:00 Uhr. Und da sind unsere Planungen und Vorstellungen so weit auseinander! Und deshalb halte ich mich aus den Thread-Planungen weitestgehend raus. Wenn es endlich mal Frühling ist, sehen wir weiter.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Denkste Volker  Haste jetzt einen Renner ??? Erzähl !! Auf 12:00 Uhr und 3 Stunden mit dem Renner würd ich mich einlassen. Ich käm mit dem Renner bei Dir vorbei.

Und was machen die anderen so ?


----------



## Ippie (30. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

neeee, ich habe noch keinen Renner. Erst in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen. Ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden. Letzten Samstag war ich bei Canyon. Die Mtb's sind echt Klasse. Ich bin ein paar Modelle mal probe gefahren. Kann ich sehr empfehlen . Auch der Service war, trotz das viel los war, sehr zuvorkommend und  jeder Berater hat sich nur um einen potenziellen Kunden gekümmert. 
Die Rennräder haben mir optisch nicht zugesagt. Das Rohr vom Vorbau zum Tretlager fand ich viel zu dick dimensioniert und die Farben sind sowas von langweilig. Aber mit der Farbe scheint ja dieses Jahr bei vielen Herstellern nicht so zu sein. In der engeren Auswahl ist das Ghost 6000 (Grundfarbe grau), Trek 1500 (Grundfarbe blau) und favorit ist zur Zeit Specialized Allez Comp 30 in richtig tollem rot.

Am Sonntag muß ich MTB-Fahren, obwohl ich könnte ja mal fragen, ob ich mir für's WE eins ausleihen könnte. Kläre ich noch.


----------



## Lupo (30. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit einem leihbike ?
> entweder bei einem händler gegen kohle oder ....


...für lau wenn der händler z.b. mit dem eigenen bike net in die pötte kommt 


@redrum:  is noch bissi früh sich festzulegen aber grundsätzlich wär ich dabei, mit der option in of ein und aussteigen zu können.  vllt lässt sich ja wirklich mal ne runde über rödermark - seligenstadt - offenbach oder so realisieren?


----------



## Google (30. März 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vllt lässt sich ja wirklich mal ne runde über rödermark - seligenstadt - offenbach oder so realisieren?


 Bin dabei wenns passt  Von mir aus auch wieder Rodgaurundweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (30. März 2006)

Das sollte auch keine definitive Festlegung sein, sondern einfach nur ne Vorwarnung 
Ich weiß ja noch nicht, wie das Wetter nächste Woche so wird und was für Wege dann fahrbar sind. Rodgaurundweg wird aber bestimmt dabei sein. So was kann man ja auch unter der Woche fahren, aber erst mal schaun  

Ich glaub trotz des geilen Wetters werd ich gleich mal für ne Tour aufbrechen


----------



## KillerN (30. März 2006)

Ich werde wohl am Samstag mitm Auto nach Koblenz zu Canyon fahren und dort mal Bikes angucken und probefahren. Hat jemand interresse mitzukommen ? Habe noch Platz für nen Beifahrer 

Grüße,Jens


----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. März 2006)

@KillerN: Wie schon angemeldet ich werde mitfahren.

Nächste Woche wäre ich auch mit dabei den Rodgaurundweg unsicher zu machen.


----------



## Google (31. März 2006)

Moin allerseits,

@[email protected] Das Wetter für den Sonntag sieht echt bescheiden aus. Wenn die Vorhersage heutmittag nicht besser wird werd ich wohl Morgen schon fahren. Ich sag Dir nochmal bescheid

@[email protected] Fährt den jemand eventuell etwas am Samstag ? Bitte melden ! Bei dem Kackwetter wie es vorherrscht hab ich aber nur Lust auf FORSTautobahnen, bzw. gemäßigtes Gelände oder Asphalt. Gerne auch (immer noch) Renner. Gelle @ Erdi01 ?

@[email protected] Hast Du net erst gesagt in 2 Wochen und nicht schon nächste Woche willst Du wieder beginnen ? Nächste Woche könnte es nämlich möglicherweise eng bei mir werden. Das nur zur Info.


----------



## RedRum05 (31. März 2006)

@Google... beginnen werd ich dieses Wochenende 
Will aber erst mal die ein oder andere Runde für mich fahren. Außerdem wart ich irgendwie auf die Sonne zum Frühling


----------



## m.a.t. (31. März 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Fährt den jemand eventuell etwas am Samstag ? Bitte melden ! Bei dem Kackwetter wie es vorherrscht hab ich aber nur Lust auf FORSTautobahnen, bzw. gemäßigtes Gelände oder Asphalt. Gerne auch (immer noch) Renner.


Ja mach halt mal nen Spruch! Bisher hab ich mich für Samstag noch nicht festgelegt. Zeitrahmen bei mir nur ca. 2-3h ab Hanau, weil ich muss am Wochende noch ein paar Sachen fertigschreiben für die liebe Arbeit. Wie wärs mit Schäferberg und dann Hahnenkamm oder die Trailrunde um Hanau?


----------



## Sakir (31. März 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...für lau wenn der händler z.b. mit dem eigenen bike net in die pötte kommt


hee hee.... recht hast du, auf ihn ist doch verlass


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

in Malle hab ichs ja schon mal vorsichtig angekündigt, dass ich nach gut 15 Jahren Biken und einigen Stürzen eigentlich keine Lust mehr verspüre aufs Rad zu steigen und aus dem Grund werd ich mich langsam zurückziehen. 

Mein Showobjekt Raven fürs Wohnzimmer ist ja nun fast fertig und wird neben dem Renner seinen Platz finden und mich an die aktive Zeit erinnern. Vllt wird es mich in ein paar Jahren ja noch mal motivieren. Momentan jedenfalls nicht.

Mein Prophet und mein F700 werde ich in den nächsten Wochen verkaufen.

Im Moment habe ich wenigstens noch vor Montags mit Planschen zu gehen und so noch ein wenig Kontakt zu halten. Werde sicher auch hin und wieder hier vorbeischauen und mal ein wenig querlesen was Ihr so treibt, falls es sich hier nicht mal totläuft.

Ich wünsch Euch weiterhin viel Spaß bei dem was Ihr macht. Immer Kette Rechts und vor allem Gesundheit !!!

Tschüß

Euer Erdi01 alias Ravven01 alias Volker


----------



## Google (1. April 2006)

*LÖSCH LÖSCH*

Falls es sich bewahrheitet was Du da schreibst.......*LÖSCH LÖSCH,* 

Wenn es sich nicht bewahrheitet was Du da schreibst, trete ich Dir verdammt fest in Deinen Arsch. Aber da mußt Du dann durch ! _Nachträgliche Anmerkung zu diesem netten Satz: Und der stand so tatsächlich im Urprungspost !_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> in Malle hab ichs ja schon mal vorsichtig angekündigt, dass ich nach gut 15 Jahren Biken und einigen Stürzen eigentlich keine Lust mehr verspüre aufs Rad zu steigen und aus dem Grund werd ich mich langsam zurückziehen.



... und schriebs uns am 1.April um 00:01. 

Also Erdi ohne Rad, das geht doch gar nicht. Kann nur ein Scherz sein.


----------



## Google (1. April 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> ... und schriebs uns am 1.April um 00:01.
> 
> Also Erdi ohne Rad, das geht doch gar nicht. Kann nur ein Scherz sein.



* ! DU ALTER DRECKSACK ERDI01 !​*
Meine lieb gemeinten Worte werden umgehend gelöscht und konnten nur von Sonja gelesen werden. Die bös gemeinten lass ich stehen und werd sie auch durchführen !!! Zieh Dir bei unserer nächsten Tour am besten gleich mehrere Radlerhosen an damit Du den Schmerz nicht so sehr verspürst.

*Drecksack*​


----------



## Google (1. April 2006)

Such Dir schon mal einen breiten Gelsattel

Gute Nacht


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2006)

Oh - da habe ich mir für meinen Post, den denkbar ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht. Jetzt nimmt mich keiner ernst  

SCHADE, ich hätte gerne nochmal ein paar nette Worte von Google gelesen. Vllt hätten die mich noch umstimmen können ...


----------



## BlackTrek (1. April 2006)

Google hatte ein paar wirklich rührende Worte geschrieben. Und es wäre wirklich sehr traurig, wenn Du Dich jetzt hier so wie angekündigt zurückziehen würdest. Der Thread wäre ohne Dich nicht mehr derselbe.

Aber da Du Dich ja offenbar auch prinzipiell wieder hättest umstimmen lassen, hätte man ja doch auch noch hoffen können, dass Du uns erhalten bleibst. 

Aber es war ja gottseidank nur ein Scherz. Was würdest Du denn auch mit all der Zeit und dem vielen Geld machen wollen, die dann übrigbleiben?


----------



## Google (1. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> SCHADE, ich hätte gerne nochmal ein paar nette Worte von Google gelesen. Vllt hätten die mich noch umstimmen können ...


Was willst Du den für das F 700 haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du den für das F 700 haben ?


hmmm ... weis ich noch nicht. Bin im Moment überrascht wie schnell mein Prophet über Sofort-Kauf in Ebay weg war - keine 2 Stunden gedauert  , hoffentlich tut mir das nicht mal leid   

Im übrigen stimmt das was BlackTrek im Bezug auf Malle geschrieben hatte. Aber sonst weis ich nix von PMs


----------



## Google (2. April 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits

So , die erste gemeinsame Rennertour mit Ippie hab ich hinter mir. Das ich zwei Wochen nix gemacht habe hat sich diesmal deutlich bemerkbar gemacht. Die Höhenmeter, die wir gefahren sind, haben mir ganz schön zugesetzt. Bin ziemlich erschöpft. Ab jetzt wird wieder regelmäßig gebiked  

@[email protected] Kurz nach dem wir uns gtrennt haben, hab ich noch eine Eisdiele gefunden Allerdings mußte ich danach auch gut eine Stunde im Regen fahren Und Durch ganz Steinheim mußt ich den Renner schieben weil mir der Vorderreifen geplatzt ist Ich dacht mir: " Na ja, jetzt biste 4,5 Stunden gefahren, da kannste auch noch ne halbe Stunde laufen" 

@Lupo, [email protected] Und wie war Eure Taunustour ? Ich hab des öfteren an Euch gedacht...an den Schlamm an den Regen....an die vielen Leut  Erzählt.

Zu guter letzt möcht ich noch an meine angebotene Tour am Dienstag erinnern. Bei dem Wetter geht definitiv nur die Hahnenkammtour auif recht guten Waldwegen  Und es wird ne gemütliche Geschwindigkeit weil Google erst mal wieder den Brenner anwerfen muß 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1843


----------



## RedRum05 (2. April 2006)

SO! Bin gestern auch mal wieder die ersten 35Km nach knapp 4 Wochen Zwangspause gefahren. War zwar nur auf Teer und nix Waldiges, aber dafür auch nicht matschig und nen Schnitt von 28, Km/H gefahren. War ne schöne "Tour" um mal wieder rein zu kommen. 
Je nach Wetter wirds die nächsten Runden nächste Woche geben 

Wünsch allen noch ein schönes Restwochenende und berichtet mal von euren Touren vor allem die Massentourer


----------



## KillerN (2. April 2006)

Was ein Tag !

Nach einer spannenden, fast im Unfall endenden Anfahrt. Parkten wir in einer Schlammgrube unsere Autos. Ich glaube so hohe schlamm Fontainen wird mein Golf so schnell net mehr erzeugen   

Die Tour hatte 56KM und 1000HM, es war wie befürchtet sehr schlammig und rutschig. Die Trails waren für die Verhältnisse voll in Ordnung. 
War schön mal wieder paar Höhenmeter zu machen und sich dabei gut zu fühlen  
Unsere Tour wurde Teilweise in 2 Leistungsklassen gefahren, da manchen das Tempo zu hoch war, die Idee fand ich klasse, da wir so auch mal schneller fahren konnten ohne längere Wartezeit.

Also alles in allem bis auf die Wetterverhältnisse eine gute Tour. THX @ Guides  

Grüße, Jens

Ach Erdi01, wenn du aufhörst zu fahren, höre ich auch auf


----------



## Erdi01 (2. April 2006)

also gut - und bevor mein Postfach restlos überläuft - alles nur APRIL, APRIL ...

Sorry, Ihr werdet mich weiter ertragen müssen   

Habe zwar im Moment, wie schon letztes Jahr nach Malle, Motivationsprobleme aber sobald hier mal richtig Frühling wird hält mich dann auch nix mehr ... 

... ansonsten muß halt Google kommen und mich halt aufs Rad treten  

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Google (2. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ansonsten muß halt Google kommen und mich halt aufs Rad treten


Sei doch bitte nicht so bescheiden  Ich tret Dir auch so in Deinen Hintern


----------



## Deleted 37613 (2. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour hatte 56KM und 1000HM, es war wie befürchtet sehr schlammig und rutschig. Die Trails waren für die Verhältnisse voll in Ordnung.
> War schön mal wieder paar Höhenmeter zu machen und sich dabei gut zu fühlen



Nachdem sich mein Tagesablauf heute doch geändert hat, bin ich 62 km durch den Spessart gefahren und auch entsprechende Höhenmeter hinter mir gelassen. 
Die Tour durch den Taunus hätte ich denke auch mitstrampeln können.


----------



## Ippie (3. April 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] ja ich fand die Tour so richtig schön. Aber zum Schluß der Gegenwind war echt der Hammer. Zu Deinem Regentanz kann ich nur sagen: Ich war fünf Minuten vorher Zuhause und da ging der Wolkenbruch los. Mit dem Reifenplatzer ist aber blöd. Hattest Du keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei? Mit der Hahnenkammtour wird bei mir nichts. Zu naß und morgen gehe ich kegeln. 

Gruß

Volker

@[email protected] noch so ein Gag, Nase weg oder noch so ein Spruch, Kieferbruch! 
Ich habe Dir das schön geblaubt und bitterliche Tränen geweint.


----------



## Andreas (3. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte am Wochenende Bikefrei, weil ich ja am Sonntag den 25 km Mainuferlauf
mitgelaufen bin. Das war eine tolle Veranstaltung mit ueber 400 Laeufern.
So weit bin ich noch nie gelaufen. Ich habe mir den Lauf gut eingeteilt und konnte
sogar die letzten 3 km noch einmal Tempo machen.

Vom Trainingsaufwand her konnte ich die Grundlage vom Biken verwenden. Nur die
Wettkampfspezifische Ausdauer musste gelaufen werden. Schon alleine wegen der
Knochen, die zum Glueck durchgehalten haben.


@Erdi01: Diesen Aprilscherz haette ich Dir eh nicht geglaubt


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Zu guter letzt möcht ich noch an meine angebotene Tour am Dienstag erinnern. Bei dem Wetter geht definitiv nur die Hahnenkammtour auif recht guten Waldwegen  Und es wird ne gemütliche Geschwindigkeit weil Google erst mal wieder den Brenner anwerfen muß
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1843


 
Tolles Angebot, leider bin ich bis ende April Dienstags immer Spinning machen. Die Wege am Hahnenkamm sind wenn du die richtigen wählst Schlammfrei. Bin am Sa. eine kurze Runde gefahren ohne großen Schlamm kontakt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (3. April 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ohne großen Schlamm kontakt.


meistens sind nur die ersten Spritzer schlimm, danach macht es sogar Spass  

ich habe imo mal ein "Raid" vom Günter bekommen....
feine Sache so ein Fully, könnte man sich drann gewöhnen....
aber trotzdem vermisse ich mein Hardtail  

@Erdi01: das war gemein... wir haben schon....  

@all: hatte da nicht mal jemand etwas von einem gemeinsamen Pizza Abend geschrieben ??? wer wollte da für uns eine Pizza selbst machen ???

@KillerN: Unfall.... weit entfernt, wenn der Lupo am Steuer sitzt, kannst du beruhigt die Augen schliessen... der hat das Autofahren genauso drauf, wie er sein Bike beherscht...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2006)

Hier gibt's anscheinend demnächst noch ein paar neue Bikes zu bewundern  

@[email protected] hast Du schon ein Renner - welchen  

@[email protected] was ist jetzt mit Deim Fusion, wann bekommst Du es endlich  

@[email protected] war ja bei Canyon, und welches solls werden  

Schreibt mal was, am besten mit Bildern 

@[email protected] Deine Sig trägt nicht gerade zu meiner Motivation bei  

Am kommenden SO dem 09. April ist RTF in Eppertshausen. Da möchte ich starten, aber nur bei trockenem Wetter - bin im Moment auf dem Schönwetterfahrer-Trip !!! - letzes Jahr waren glaub ich Sakir, Tboy und ein paar Rote Ritzel aus dem RR-Forum dabei. Hatt noch Jemand interesse an der RTF  
http://www.vcfrankfurt.de/


----------



## Sakir (4. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was ist jetzt mit Deim Fusion, wann bekommst Du es endlich


Im moment hängt es an der Lackierung.... sie haben erst die ganzen Team-Räder gepulvert...
ende der Woche bekommt er den Rahmen, ansonsten hat er alle Teile....

an die RTF habe ich auch schon gedacht... mal schauen...


----------



## Ippie (4. April 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Ostersamstag - Specialized Allez comp 30. Hoffentlich ist bald Ostern 

Mit dem 09. hat sich dann ja schon erledigt.

@[email protected] wie war es bei Canyon?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## KillerN (4. April 2006)

Nach etwas langwieriger Anfahrt nach Koblenz, wurde ich von einem Verkäufer net beraten.

Meine Entscheidung lag zwischen dem XC 6 oder XC 7, wobei die viel bessere Lackierung beim XC7 dann ausschlaggebend war für das teurere Modell. Während beim 6er es einfach nur lackiert war und selbst schon das Test Modell kleinste Macken hatte, wurde das 7er "Sand Blasted anodized" diese Methode machte einen wertigeren eindruck und ist wesentlich kratzerunempfindlicher. 

Die Ausstattung spricht für sich X.0 Schaltwerk, XT Kurblen, FOX FRLT 100 Gabel, ein toller Dämpfer nahmens MC 3.3 von RS (was für einstellmöglichkeiten ... )und Avid Juicy Scheibenbremsen mit ner 185er vorne.

Soll in 5 Wochen da sein, bin mal gespannt. Das RedBull habe ich am 10.02 gekauft, da durfte es auch mal was neues sein. 

So jetzt muss ich aber Arbeiten gehen.
Grüße, Jens


----------



## gruen (4. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Am kommenden SO dem 09. April ist RTF in Eppertshausen. Da möchte ich starten, aber nur bei trockenem Wetter - bin im Moment auf dem Schönwetterfahrer-Trip !!! - letzes Jahr waren glaub ich Sakir, Tboy und ein paar Rote Ritzel aus dem RR-Forum dabei. Hatt noch Jemand interesse an der RTF
> http://www.vcfrankfurt.de/


*JAAA*


----------



## RedRum05 (4. April 2006)

Nicht zur Verpflichtung, aber eine Möglichkeit -> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2224


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2006)

@[email protected] Wenn ichs richtig gelesen habe in rot/weiss mit 105er Ausstattung  Und die nächste RTF kommt schon ...

@[email protected] Also ein XC7 gute Wahl, guter Preis. Da mußte bei anderen "Marken" ein 1000der mehr für ausgeben. Der MC 3.3 hatte mich auch schon interessiert für mein Prophet. Habe dann aber ein Original Prophet SL Fox Dämpfer geschossen, war mir dann lieber  Der Lack beim XC7muß besser sein, ist nämlich gar keiner drauf. Soweit ich weis sind die Rahmen ab dem 7er Modell eloxiert  

@[email protected] Deine Geduld möcht ich einmal im Leben haben 

@grü[email protected] schön von Dir zu hören. Ich drück auch schon die Daumen, das es am SO trocken ist. Wenn ich starte dann solls um 8:30 hier am ex Toom, Dtz sein.

@[email protected] wieder fit !? Deine Runde ist mir zu früh ...


----------



## RedRum05 (5. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wieder fit !? Deine Runde ist mir zu früh ...



Ja so weit bin ich wieder fit. Darf zwar noch keine riesen Strecken fahren, aber mit Sport darf ich seid dem Wochenende wieder beginnen. Will am Donnerstag noch im Hellen fahren, deshalb die Zeit. Werd aber auch ein paar spätere Touren die nächsten Wochen anbieten. 

Bin bis jetzt diesen Monat 80Km gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. April 2006)

Moin allerseits





			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ..... Mit dem Reifenplatzer ist aber blöd. Hattest Du keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei?


Natürlich Der nutzt halt nur nix wenn irgendwas die Flanke vom Reifen aufgerissen hat. Da hätte sich der Schlauch durchgedrückt, also laufen.

Heut ist Mittwoch. Da muß man langsam ans WE denken 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich starte dann solls um 8:30 hier am ex Toom, Dtz sein.


Ich hab gesternabend noch ne Freigabe fürs Auto am Sonnntag erhalten. Ich würd die RTF in Eppertshausen mitfahren, wenn wir gemeinsam gegen 9:30 Uhr dort (also in Eppertsh.)starten würden ?.... Ich fahr dann die große Runde

@[email protected] Am Donnerstag fahr ich schon früher los.

Wenn ich früh genug weiß, daß Du (oder andere )was anbieten willst, kann ich auch mal mein Tourenangebot lassen und bei Euch mitfahren, weil ich nur einmal die Woche spät los fahren will (mein Tourenangebot mach ich ja auch immer spät damit ggfls. die anderen mitfahren können falls se wollen  Zweimal spät die Woche, würde die Family auf Dauer net mitmachen.)


----------



## Ippie (5. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wenn ichs richtig gelesen habe in rot/weiss mit 105er Ausstattung  Und die nächste RTF kommt schon ...



genau dieses Modell. Aber mit der Carbon-Schwinge(schwarz), was nur als Frame-Set angegeben ist. Am liebsten würde ich jetzt schon damit fahren, aber bekomme es erst nächste Woche  Da muß ich halt am WE mit dem MTB fahren.

@[email protected] das stimmt - da kannst Du nur noch laufen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## RedRum05 (5. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Am Donnerstag fahr ich schon früher los.
> 
> Wenn ich früh genug weiß, daß Du (oder andere )was anbieten willst, kann ich auch mal mein Tourenangebot lassen und bei Euch mitfahren, weil ich nur einmal die Woche spät los fahren will (mein Tourenangebot mach ich ja auch immer spät damit ggfls. die anderen mitfahren können falls se wollen  Zweimal spät die Woche, würde die Family auf Dauer net mitmachen.)



Ist das jetzt nen Vorwurf? 
Der LMB ist ja keine Verpflichtung...
Ich muss halt arbeiten und da kann ich frühstens um die Zeit starten. Wenn du mal hier in der Umgebung mitfahren willst, stellt dich schon mal für nächste Woche drauf an, dass wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt ich wieder was anbiete  .. wahrscheinlich dann in Richtung Langener Waldsee - Egelsbach!

Nicht das du dich wieder beschwerst, dass wir uns nicht mehr kümmern


----------



## Google (5. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt nen Vorwurf?
> Der LMB ist ja keine Verpflichtung...


Blödsinn. Steht da irgendwas Vorwurfsvolles ? Ist nur ne Info von mir, daß ich ab und an auch bei Euch mitfahren werde wenn ich es früh genug weiß und somit selbst noch nichts eingestellt hab. 

Ich kenn das eigentlich nur von Frauen, dass die immer das lesen was man nicht geschrieben hat....


----------



## RedRum05 (5. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn das eigentlich nur von Frauen, dass die immer das lesen was man nicht geschrieben hat....



Du hast eben eine ganz neue Seite an mir Entdeckt ...  
War ja auch nicht ernst gemeint. Ich werd mal schaun, was ich so nächste Woche fahren werd. Hab grade erfahren, dass ich nächste Woche Urlaub hab. Davon wusst ich gar nichts mehr


----------



## BlackTrek (5. April 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> genau dieses Modell. Aber mit der Carbon-Schwinge(schwarz), was nur als Frame-Set angegeben ist.



"Schwinge"? RR-Fully???   SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (5. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Aufklärungsversuch zum Renner:
Dieser Rahmen
mit diesem Komponenten
Nur der Sattel wird ein anderer.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (5. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Deine Geduld möcht ich einmal im Leben haben


du, ganz ehrlich gesagt, der Günter hatte schon so oft Zeit für mich, 
als ich keine Geduld hatte, da habe ich nun mal etwas Zeit für ihn  

ich habe gestern ganz neue Seiten am Google entdeckt.... er macht sich auch
nicht übel als Guide.... er improvisiert zwar öfters, ansonsten isses aber supi !
weiter so Frank


----------



## RedRum05 (5. April 2006)

Damit der Google sich wieder beschweren kann.... 

Hat zwar kein Höhenprofil wie Spessart und Taunus, aber der Trail am alten Militärzaun ist auch schee  
Starzeit kann nach hinten beliebig verschoben werden!

-> LMB - Eintrag


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2006)

Renner-Fully - na das wäre mal was  Obwohl so ein CD Sportroad mit Headshok fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung  

@[email protected] Issac und Kuota Karma ist mir in Verbingung mit Carbon-Renner noch eingefallen  

@RTF am [email protected] Die ersten beiden Wetterserver melden trockenes Wetter  

@[email protected] SA 14 Uhr, das ist mal eine vernünftige Zeit. Wenn ichs einrichten hann komm ich nach Urberach.


----------



## puls190 (5. April 2006)

Hallo 

bei der RTF am Sonntag will ich auch mitfahren weis aber nicht ob ich die grosse Runde schaffe die 70km glaube reichen mir.

Wäre seht gut für mich bei einem von euch am Hinterad luschen zu dürfen.

Was habt ihr für einen Treffpunkt und Zeitpunkt ausgemacht würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder ein paar Eisbären live zu erleben.



ciao Puls190
(mal wieder auf Diät)


----------



## shilar (5. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!!

Wollte nur kurz Sakir und Google Danken für die tolle Tour gestern,  hat mir wirklich super gefallen und bin immer gerne wieder dabei, hoffe nur ich war nicht gar zu langsam für euch. 

Mfg Shilar


----------



## Google (5. April 2006)

@[email protected] Danke für die Blumen. Das sind die ersten zaghaften Versuche nach nun gut 2,5 Jahren mtb. Wird auch langsam Zeit.

@[email protected] Freut mich dass es Dir gefallen hat. So schlecht bist Du doch gar nicht drauf  Noch ein bisserl mehr biken und Du bist RuckZuck fit genug.

@[email protected] Schön das Du mal wieder mitfahren willst. Gut die Hälfte der 70er Tour ist identisch mit der 110er. Wir können gerne zusammen starten Wegen der Startzeit in Eppertshausen ist mir Erdi01 ne Antwort schuldig geblieben . Ganz so früh solls net sein ich würd gerne um 9:30 Uhr in Eppertshausen starten. Wie siehts jetzt also aus ?


----------



## puls190 (5. April 2006)

@google
Sonntag 9:30h ich bin dabei


----------



## Google (5. April 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @google
> Sonntag 9:30h ich bin dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der Startzeit in Eppertshausen ist mir Erdi01 ne Antwort schuldig geblieben . Ganz so früh solls net sein ich würd gerne um 9:30 Uhr in Eppertshausen starten. Wie siehts jetzt also aus ?


Einverstanden. Wenn ich starte dann um 8:30 in Dtz. Wir sehen uns dann 9:30 am Startstempel in Eppertshausen. Startet noch wer in Dtz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (5. April 2006)

Hat jemand von euch Bock, sich am Samstag auf der Birkenhainer Strasse ein bisschen dreckig zu machen? Das Wetter soll ja ok werden. Start 10:00 an der B8, LMB hier.
ciao, matthias


----------



## RedRum05 (6. April 2006)

Ich lebe noch, aber man merkt deutlich, dass mir gerade im Ende was fähl! Heisst wohl im April Km und später dann Hm sammeln und dann kann ich mich steigern fürn Sommer  

@Killer... hoffe du konntest ein wenig GA0 stärkern 

@Erdi... kannst mir ja noch mal bescheid geben wegen Samstag.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere...


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi... kannst mir ja noch mal bescheid geben wegen Samstag.
> Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere...


Ja mach ich - genauso wie ich hier noch verkünde ob ich RTF fahre ...


----------



## m.a.t. (7. April 2006)

@KillerN: Hab den Startzeitpunkt morgen auf 1100 verschoben, ok?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2006)

@Red [email protected] ich kanns nicht 100% sagen ob ich's rechtzeitig schaffe. Wenn ich bis spätestens 14 Uhr nicht an der Kirche/Urberach bin, dann fahr ohne mich weiter  


@RTF [email protected] also ich werd auch starten. Wer jetzt noch. Google und Puls sehe ich in Eppertshausen um 9:30 - oder  Was ist mit Sakir und grün - fahrt Ihr auch und ab wo


----------



## Sakir (8. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit Sakir


ich schau mal, wann ich wach werde ! bin die ganze woche extrem 
schwer um 4:45 auf dem Bett gekrochen.... ich stehe auf, wenn ich 
wach werde...


----------



## Google (8. April 2006)

Moin allerseits

*RTF Eppertshausen*...: @[email protected] Welche Vorsorge haste eigentlich getroffen das Du diesmal nicht verschläfst  Könnt sein, daß ich mit Dir die 70 er Runde komplett fahre. Wie ich mich eben gerade fühle.

Mittlerweile glaub ich, daß ich net nur wegen meiner zweiwöchigen Pause  so schlecht drauf bin  Mir ziehen die Beine, insbesonder die Kniekehlen, - warum auch immer - schon seit ner guten Woche. Mir ists ohne Grund immer wieder schlecht und hab Kreislaufprobleme, fühl mich einfach nicht so richtig in Ordnung. Scheint bei mir um die Jahreszeit immer wieder regelmäßig alle Jahre aufzutreten.... Aber auch meiner Family gehts momentan genauso  

*KARFREITAGTOUR*
Wollt schon mal anfragen ob wir ggfls. ne schöne Tour gemeinsam veranstalten können  Wer hat Interesse und wer hat einen Vorschlag ?. Ich würd sagen, hinsichtlich der Tour und der Treffpunkte enscheidet die Mehrheit. Einziger Wunsch den ich äußern möchte, ist die Startzeit. So zwischen 10:00 Uhr und 12:00 Uhr käme mir entgegen....Also, wie siehts bei Euch aus, was schlagt Ihr vor ?


----------



## puls190 (8. April 2006)

@goggle
habe noch keine Vorsorge getroffen aber ich überlege mir schonmal ein paar Aussreden 


aber es kann sein das ich nur die kleine Runde fahre, die Diät zerrt zu sehr.
Ich hatte es geschaft mich auf 100kg zu bringen und musste die Bremse reinhauen.
Habe jetz in 2Wochen 6kg verloren bin nun auf 94kg.
Wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin fahre ich nur Flach und gehe den Bergen aus dem Weg, heute waren es 70km(Hinterradlutschen) und ich bin total platt.

Denkemal morgen wird es nur die kleine ist besser als keine


PSsakir
falls du kommst wäre es möglich für dich mein Trikot mitzubringen würde mich freuen aber ich glaube ich pass jetzt eh nicht rein


----------



## RedRum05 (8. April 2006)

Soo...

47,66Km und knapp 300Hm und ich wünschte ich könnte jetzt mit nem super Schnitt pralen, aber irgendwie merkt man verdammt die 4 Wochen! Es war nicht total schlecht, aber auch nicht so wie eben davor  

Wenn ich es schaffen sollte, werd ich mich morgen um 800 aufs Bike schwingen und wieder ein paar Km fahren. Irgendwie muss man ja das Wetter ausnutzen  

Wie habt ihr denn nächste Woche Zeit und Lust für ne abendliche Runde???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (8. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *KARFREITAGTOUR*
> Wollt schon mal anfragen ob wir ggfls. ne schöne Tour gemeinsam veranstalten können  ...


also wir sind über ostern weg 

abendliche runde ging bei mir nur am dienstag aber weil die nächste woche ja wieder recht winterlich wird  mag ich mich net festlegen...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2006)

also mit 14 Uhr Urberach war nix. War um nach 13 Uhr noch in OF. Allerdings mit Rad in der Bikeschmiede. Also "Bad Offenach" überfallen und zum Kaffee eingenistet. Anschließend noch ne schöne Runde mit den Beiden über die Hohe Straße, Bruchköbel etc. gedreht. Waren für mich in der Summe 85 KM. 

@[email protected] Karfreitag habe ich das vor:

_ ***** Karfreitag 14. April, 9 - 16 Uhr
Rennrad-Tour Hassenroth
und Hippelsbach
100 km, hügelig, ca. 800 hm
Nach einer langen Anfahrt in der Ebene über Altheim und Semd kommen wir zum heftigen Anstieg nach Hassenroth. Eine weitere Steigung führt uns zur Pause nach Hippelsbach. Über Dieburg geht es zurück.
Info: Lothar Klötzing,
telefon 06103-64287_

Ansonsten sehen wir uns morgen in Eppertshausen ...


----------



## m.a.t. (8. April 2006)

Wenn ich morgen früh nicht verschlafe, komme ich auch nach Eppertshausen. Allerdings werde ich nur die 68km fahren, nach heute geht morgen nicht mehr als GA0. Auf MMBici.de steht, dass die mittlere Strecke 300hm hat, das passt.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, matthias


----------



## loti (8. April 2006)

Hallo Frühlingsbären,
erdi01 war natürlich schneller als ich. Ich muß ja auch mehr trainieren um mit ihm mitzuhalten. 
Ich mache am Karfreitag für den ADFC eine lockere Rennradrunde. Schnitt so um die 23-24 km/h. Genaueres siehe oben. 
google, am Ostersamstag oder Ostersonntag könnte ich mitfahren. Ich würde auch nach Klein-Auheim oder Dettingen kommen. Startzeit wäre mir da egal.
erdi01, 
Den Umweg über Dietzenbach schaffe ich morgen nicht, da ich um 8 Uhr meine Frau mit Brötchen versorgen muß. Sonst darf ich kein Rennrad fahren.
Wir sehen uns morgen erst in Eppersthausen. Ich wollte dort um 9 Uhr mit den Roten Ritzeln starten. 30 Minuten von Dietzbach bis Eppertshausen müßten doch reichen? 
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Google (9. April 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> also wir sind über ostern weg .............





			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber weil die nächste woche ja wieder recht winterlich wird:


 Ich könnt :kotz: 

@[email protected] 9:00 Uhr Karfreitag   
Nö, Nö Was zu früh ist ist zu früh  So Zeiten sind für mich absolute Ausnahmen. 9:30 Uhr morgen am Startstempel reicht mir schon Wir sehen uns.

@[email protected] Samstags kann ich gar nicht und Sonntags kann ich nur für mich ne kleine Runde drehen (ab circa 10:00 3 Stunden).  Ich hab nur den Karfreitag. 

Noch Vorschläge für den Karfreitag die net so früh sind ??


----------



## KillerN (9. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt :kotz:



Was los GOOGLE ? Mit deinem neuen Bike solltest du doch neue Motivation haben und net alles voll kotzen   

M.A.T und ich haben heute 1300HM und 82km hingelegt in 4:25:00 da haben heute seit langem mal wieder die Beine gebrannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (9. April 2006)

juhu ich brauch keine Ausrede

ich bin wach bis gleich in Eppertshausen


----------



## Sakir (9. April 2006)

*gähn*

ich bin nun auch wach... aber irgendwie zu spät  

@Lupo: denckst du bitte an die Ermeto Rohre...  
für ende nächster Woche.. wenn es dir passt Freitag morgen gleich.... ???


----------



## RedRum05 (9. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> also mit 14 Uhr Urberach war nix. War um nach 13 Uhr noch in OF. Allerdings mit Rad in der Bikeschmiede. Also "Bad Offenach" überfallen und zum Kaffee eingenistet. Anschließend noch ne schöne Runde mit den Beiden über die Hohe Straße, Bruchköbel etc. gedreht. Waren für mich in der Summe 85 KM.
> 
> @[email protected] Karfreitag habe ich das vor:
> 
> ...



@Erdi... war kein Thema. Bin dann mitem Bruder gefahren. 

Wegen Karfreitag bin ich am Überlegen. Entweder was Längeres im Gelände, oder die ADFC Tour.   
Von wo würde die denn los gehen?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi... war kein Thema. Bin dann mitem Bruder gefahren.
> 
> Wegen Karfreitag bin ich am Überlegen. Entweder was Längeres im Gelände, oder die ADFC Tour.
> Von wo würde die denn los gehen?


nur nochmal zur Klarstellung das ist eine Rennradtour  und startet ab Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz.

So schon wieder frisch geduscht zuhause. Hatt Spaß gemacht und das Beste das Wetter war viel viel besser als erwartet. 

Mehr schreib ich nett - muß vor die Klotz Paris-Roubaix guggen ...


----------



## m.a.t. (9. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> M.A.T und ich haben heute 1300HM und 82km hingelegt in 4:25:00 da haben heute seit langem mal wieder die Beine gebrannt


Ohhhh ja. Wer in Schotten schnell fahren will, sollte sich mal an das Hinterrad vom Killer klemmen.  
So, jetzt Arenberg.


----------



## puls190 (9. April 2006)

ja die Rtf hat sehr viel Spass gemacht und das beste ich hab die70 Runde gemacht.

Jetzt kann ich mit gutem Gewissen Radrennen schauen auch wenn der Tom eh wieder gewinnt ist unschlagbar zur Zeit der Jung


----------



## Google (9. April 2006)

Mir hat die RTF auch richtig Spass gemacht. War ja erst gar net motiviert, aber das schöne Wetter und mit ein paar bekannte Leutz unterwegs daumen:...War richtig gut  @[email protected] Schön Dich mal wiedergesehen zu  haben.

@[email protected] Das neue Bike gefällt mir so gut, das ich es erst bei passablen Wetter und ner schönen Tour einweihen will   

@[email protected] Erst sollte der Mittwoch trocken sein, jetzt ist doch wieder der Dienstag und weils so ist, biete ich da wieder eine an  

BABUTOUR AM DIENSTAG 

Bitte auf die unterschiedlichen Startzeiten achten  Frühere Startzeiten sind natürlich jederzeit aushandelbar


----------



## Ippie (10. April 2006)

Morsch'n zusammen,

das Wetter war am WE so gut und ich bin nur 1 Stunde Rad gefahren . Und das mit meiner 7 jährigen Tochter. 
Zur Zeit ist mein privater Terminplan ziemlich voll.
Am Samstag war ich in Bielefeld - Fußball
Am Dienstag bin in Frankfurt - Fußball (schon wieder gegen Bielefeld:kotz: diesmal will ich mich nicht , sondern 
Am Samstag bin ich wieder beim F...... in Frankfurt.

Karfreitag: Da ich warscheinlich mein Rennrad am Donnerstag hole, werde ich natürlich eine Rennerrunde fahren. Leider habe ich am Freitag mit der Familie einige Verpflichtungen (mittags auf dem Reiterhof grillen, abends bei meinem Bruder auf dem Geburtstag), die ich nicht absagen kann, sonst bekomme ich verständlicherweise den Hals umgedreht oder den Kopf. Ich werde halt alle Termine mit den Renner verbinden und noch kleine Schleifen einbauen. Ansonsten bleibt noch der Ostersonntag (eher mittags) und der Ostermontag ist schon fraglich, weil die Familie wieder ansprüche stellt. 
Die Gute Nachricht: die Fußballsaison dauert nur noch einen Monat und da kann ich am WE wieder mehr fahren.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (10. April 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gute Nachricht: die Fußballsaison dauert nur noch einen Monat und da kann ich am WE wieder mehr fahren.


genau richtig zum beginn der Taunus Touren  

ich werde diese Woche wohl auch nirgends dabi sein.. habe Spätschicht...


----------



## SteelManni (10. April 2006)

Moin @ all 

@ Google, die BABUTOUR morgen würde mich schon reizen,
aber 18:45 ist mir zu spät! 
Ich fahr jetzt nicht mehr mit "Licht" 

@Ippie, fahr doch mit dem Rad zum Fußball dann kannst Du
später nach hause laufen, und hast sogar einen "Triathlon" 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (10. April 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> @Ippie, fahr doch mit dem Rad zum Fußball dann kannst Du
> später nach hause laufen, und hast sogar einen "Triathlon"



In Frankfurt wird doch nicht's geklaut  

Mit dem Rad in's Stadion hab ich mir auch schon ueberlegt. Immerhin gibt es ja durch "Bike Point" bewachtes Fahrradparken.







@Ippie: Feuer die Eintracht am Dienstag gut an. Ich habe leider keine Karte mehr bekommen.

Gestern war ich mal im Gelaende unterwegs. Das war super Klasse. Das Wetter war gut und die Wege waren trocken.


----------



## Google (10. April 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @ all
> 
> @ Google, die BABUTOUR morgen würde mich schon reizen,
> aber 18:45 ist mir zu spät!
> Ich fahr jetzt nicht mehr mit "Licht"


Hab ja geschrieben, daß die Zeit nach unten aushandelbar ist. Ich könnte frühstens um 17:30/17:45 Uhr an der Parkbucht sein. Was hälste davon ?  Nachtrag: Hab den LMB auf 17:45 bei der Parkbucht mal abgeändert...

Karfreitag  und überhaupt Ostern: Ich werd mich wohl am Freitag überwinden müssen....:kotz:


----------



## RedRum05 (10. April 2006)

War heute mal wieder fahren und es lief irgendwie zu gut  
50,50 Km / ca. 350Hm und nen Schnitt von glatten 25Km/h gefahren. Find ich eigentlich für 4 Wochen Auszeit nicht schlecht....
Bin zwar zwei mal für ein paar Minuten in Regen gekommen, aber ansonsten war es eigentlich warm genug.


Ich trau es mich ja fast gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich hab mir nen Scandium Rahmen und ne Reba Worldcup 2006 "gekauft"  
Beides natürlich in weiss. Rahmen wiegt 1,2-1,3Kg und die Gabel 1,5Kg. Wird jetzt immer wie Lust und Geld da ist aufgebaut.


----------



## BlackTrek (10. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trau es mich ja fast gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich hab mir nen Scandium Rahmen und ne Reba Worldcup 2006 "gekauft"
> Beides natürlich in weiss. Rahmen wiegt 1,2-1,3Kg und die Gabel 1,5Kg. Wird jetzt immer wie Lust und Geld da ist aufgebaut.



   

Was isses denn? Vertex TSC?


----------



## RedRum05 (10. April 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Was isses denn? Vertex TSC?



mmhhh... so wie auch schon mein Fully. Hausmarke und somit Vertrieben unter Camero-Cycles. Bekom den Rahmen und Gabel halt günstig. Sobald er beim Lacken war und die Gabel da ist, gibt´s dann auch Bilder.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trau es mich ja fast gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich hab mir nen Scandium Rahmen und ne Reba Worldcup 2006 "gekauft"
> Beides natürlich in weiss. Rahmen wiegt 1,2-1,3Kg und die Gabel 1,5Kg. Wird jetzt immer wie Lust und Geld da ist aufgebaut.


wünsch Dir viel Spaß bei Deinem "Projekt" Hoffe hast genug Geduld und Geld übrig. Wenn Du es richtig machen willst reißt das ganz ordentliche Löcher in den Geldsäckel, aber so ein "Eigenaufbau" ist natürlich was besonderes und macht viel Spaß  

Ich habe für mein Raven-Projekt die letzen Parts hier liegen und bin eigentlich so gut wie fertig. Mein Bedarf ist jetzt erstmal gestillt. 

Und das Gewicht ist viiieeel versprechend 

@Lupo, Miss [email protected] wie Ihr gesehen habt, habt Ihr mich nicht gesehen - nicht weils nix zu essen gab  - sondern weil ich heute viiiiiieeeel zu spät aus der Firma kam, das hatt sich heute überhaupt nicht mehr rentiert


----------



## RedRum05 (10. April 2006)

Ja ich lass mir Zeit. Es ging eigentlich hauptsächlich um den Rahmen, da es der letzte von 6 Stück war und auch noch in meiner Größe 
Der Rest kommt dann mit der Zeit. Nicht morgen und auch nicht nächste Woche 

Für was geht man sonst arbeiten...


----------



## puls190 (10. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trau es mich ja fast gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich hab mir nen Scandium Rahmen und ne Reba Worldcup 2006 "gekauft"
> Beides natürlich in weiss. Rahmen wiegt 1,2-1,3Kg und die Gabel 1,5Kg. Wird jetzt immer wie Lust und Geld da ist aufgebaut.




Nicht nur schreiben Bilder zeigen

oh hab gerade gelesen wann die Bilder kommen sorry


----------



## puls190 (10. April 2006)

Heute bin ich auch mal wieder Mtb gefahren ich habe das Cube meiner Freundin fertig umgebaut (Vorbau Lenker Barends Sattel Sattelror) und siehe da es passt perfekt und läuft super.

Bin jetzt einige Zeit nur noch Rennrad gefahren, aber durch den Wald zu brettern ist halt doch noch ein super tolles Erlebniss so schön ruhig autofrei und eifach Geil, hätte nicht gedacht wie sehr ich das vermißt habe.

Eigendlich habe ich ja auch für die Waldtouren einen Crosser in Plannung aber auf den Rahmen in Sonderlackierung warte ich nun schon 8Wochen daumen: RIDLEY)

Aber mit dem Cube werde ich doch an einigen Mtb Touren teilnehmen können.
Habe dieses Jahr vor bei verschiedenen CTF mitzufahren 

Sulzbach am Main
Wenigumstadt
Rund um den Engelsberg

und natürlich mit euch bei nicht so sehr harten Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (10. April 2006)

@Erdi

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Weltklasse


----------



## raVVen01 (10. April 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CANNONDALE-RAVEN...ryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Weltklasse


ich habe mich auch schon entdeckt und gedacht hatt mich Jemand geklaut und ins Ebay gestellt 

ich sehe eigentlich genauso aus nur vorne bin ich schöner nämlich komplett schwarz  

Und ich bin bis auf Pedale und Schaltzughüllen mittlerweile kommplett ... UND ... das ist der HAMMER ... sogar noch einen Hauch leichter als mein Vetter in Ebay


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2006)

keiner was zu schreiben  

Gut dann muß ich halt...

Habe jetzt beschlossen, dass meine Kassette und meine Kette auf dem Renner verschlissen ist   
Endlich ein Grund mein Renner eine DuraAce 12-27 Titankassette und eine KMC X9 SL Kette zu spendiert. Also so ne TitanRennerKassette is ja mal richtig leicht 180gramm  Damit ist mein Renner wieder etwas leichter  

Irgendwie find ich immer noch was ...


----------



## Ippie (12. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt beschlossen, dass meine Kassette und meine Kette auf dem Renner verschlissen ist
> Endlich ein Grund mein Renner eine DuraAce 12-27 Titankassette und eine KMC X9 SL Kette zu spendiert. Also so ne TitanRennerKassette is ja mal richtig leicht 180gramm  Damit ist mein Renner wieder etwas leichter
> 
> Irgendwie find ich immer noch was ...



Du kannst wenigstens an Deinem Renner schrauben und ich muß noch bis morgen warten . Die Zeit vergeht ja so langsam.

@[email protected] was ein Ding. So viel Nerven haben mich die letzten 20 Spielminuten gekostet. Ich hätte erst mal einen Stuhl und einen Schnaps gebraucht.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (12. April 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] was ein Ding. So viel Nerven haben mich die letzten 20 Spielminuten gekostet. Ich hätte erst mal einen Stuhl und einen Schnaps gebraucht.














Finale oh oh, Finale oh oh oh oh...

Ja, es war kein gutes Spiel, aber die letzten Spielminuten hatten es wirklich in sich.
Mich hat es die letzten Minuten nicht mehr auf dem Sofa gehalten. Zum Glück war genug  im Kühlschrank. 


@Erdi: Jetzt bist Du schon im Gramm Bereich angekommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2006)

@Andreas, [email protected] Hoffe Ihr habt schön gefeiert. Nach dem Endspiel gibt's für Euch nix mehr zu feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (13. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas, [email protected] Hoffe Ihr habt schön gefeiert. Nach dem Endspiel gibt's für Euch nix mehr zu feiern



Wir haben doch heute schon gewonnen, denn nächste Saison wird wieder UEFA Cup gespielt.


----------



## Ippie (13. April 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben doch heute schon gewonnen, denn nächste Saison wird wieder UEFA Cup gespielt.



UEFA-Pokal, UEFA-Pokal, UEFA-Pokal, UUUUEEEEFFFAAA-POKAL. Gefeiert wird erst am Samstag. Aber nur nach einem Sieg. Ich habe keine Lust auf Berlin, Barcelona und dann Burghausen 
Finanziell hat es sich für die Eintracht gelohnt und wir hoffen auf einige Verstärkungen in der Mannschaft. 

Heut hole ich meinen Renner    

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (13. April 2006)

Tach auch

Nuun, die Wetteraussichten für den Karfreitag sind ja äuuußerst bescheiden, so daß ich mich nun auch nicht mehr mit dem Gedanken quälen muß evtl. früh aufstehen zu müssen um bei lotis Tour doch mitzufahren 

Ich setz gerade alles in Bewegung um dem Samstag frei zukriegen und die Chancen sehen gut aus.  Deshalb setz ich schon mal die Miltenbergtour für Samstag ins LMB("Google" muß unbedingt seine Grundlagen auffüllen) Interessierte können sich hier eintragen:

*Miltenbergtour* 

Falls es doch nicht klappt mit Samstag, meld ich mich spätestens bis heutabend....Aber das klappt schon 

Ach...und über die Startzeiten kann man noch reden


----------



## RedRum05 (13. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Nuun, die Wetteraussichten für den Karfreitag sind ja äuuußerst bescheiden, so daß ich mich nun auch nicht mehr mit dem Gedanken quälen muß evtl. früh aufstehen zu müssen um bei lotis Tour doch mitzufahren
> 
> ...



Kom grade von na kleinen Runde zurück. Irgendwie war ich heute total neben mir. Bin die ganze Zeit fast falsch abgebogen und zwei mal ist mir das auch passiert und irgendwie kam erst die letzten 5 Km die Power.

Morgen (Karfreitag) soll ja das Wetter echt mies werden. Schade eigentlich!  

@Google... Sind die 6 Std. mit Pause, oder ohne? Könnt ich mir eigentlich überlegen mitzufahren. Grundlage tut mir auch ganz gut nach der Zeit! 

P.S.: Hab gestern meine Reba WC gesehn...  
Schönes Teil. Das weiss... und das Carbon...


----------



## Google (13. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google... Sind die 6 Std. mit Pause, oder ohne? Könnt ich mir eigentlich überlegen mitzufahren. Grundlage tut mir auch ganz gut nach der Zeit!


Ich hab in der Regel 5:45 reine Fahrzeit ab an Steinheim. Kommt natürlich drauf an von wo Du startest. Als Orientierung:

Ab/an Seligenstadt: 4:15
Ab/an Mainflingen: knappe 4 Stunden

Am schönsten ist immer die Cappupause (20 - 30 Minuten)


----------



## RedRum05 (13. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab in der Regel 5:45 reine Fahrzeit ab an Steinheim. Kommt natürlich drauf an von wo Du startest. Als Orientierung:
> 
> Ab/an Seligenstadt: 4:15
> Ab/an Mainflingen: knappe 4 Stunden
> ...



Ich werd dann bei Seligenstadt an der Mainfähre warten. 
Naja.. ich lass mich überraschen. Hab ja auch noch An- und Ab- Fahrt von insgesamt ca.40-45Km.


----------



## Google (13. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *Miltenbergtour*
> 
> Falls es doch nicht klappt mit Samstag, meld ich mich spätestens bis heutabend....Aber das klappt schon


 Es klappt   Noch jemand Bock ? Wetteraussichten sehen ja echt gut aus


----------



## m.a.t. (13. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Noch jemand Bock ?


Oh nee, nisch so flach. Grundlage suckt doch ohne Ende und macht ausserdem langsam. Habt ihr nicht eher Bock auf Gelände, flach rumgegurkt sind wir doch schon den ganzen ******* Winter.
Wie wärs mit ner lockeren Tour zum Engländer, z.B mit dem Degen-Weg und Hahnenkamm?
ciao, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Es klappt   Noch jemand Bock ? Wetteraussichten sehen ja echt gut aus


Mit morgen verkneif ich es mir auch - leider - aber dem Wetteraussichten  

Wollt eigentlich Renner fahren. Aber dann komme ich Samstag mit dem MTB nach Seligenstadt.

Ostermontag wollen Andreas und ich fahren. Was genau muß noch abgesprochen werden ... nur mal als Vorabinfo für Interessierte 

*EDIT: Alle die ich nicht sehe - schöne Ostern  *


----------



## KillerN (14. April 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit ner lockeren Tour zum Engländer, z.B mit dem Degen-Weg und Hahnenkamm?
> ciao, matthias



Wenn du den am Montag fahren würdest, käme ich mit  

Ich ruhe mich zur Zeit noch bissle aus da ich mir bissle sSchnupfen zugezogen habe, ist aber heute schon deutich besser  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzemse (14. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Es klappt   Noch jemand Bock ? Wetteraussichten sehen ja echt gut aus



Hallo,
habe mich mal unbekannterweise zu Eurer Miltenbergtour angemeldet. Das geht doch in Ordnung, oder? 

Ich würde am Treffpunkt Seligenstadt warten.

bis denn
petzemse


----------



## Google (14. April 2006)

petzemse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich mal unbekannterweise zu Eurer Miltenbergtour angemeldet. Das geht doch in Ordnung, oder?
> 
> Ich würde am Treffpunkt Seligenstadt warten.
> ...


 Klar doch, kein Problem  Bis denne.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2006)

Und wieder zurück aus Miltenberg. Die knappen 150 KM spühr ich heute. Ist irgendwie nicht mein Tag, irgendwas hatt heute nicht gepasst ... klar ... das Wetter war es ... zu warm fürne Miltenbergtour


----------



## RedRum05 (15. April 2006)

Na dann bin ich wohl zweiter 
Hab heute knapp über 155Km in den Beinen und war genau Richtig. 25,5Km/H im Schnitt  
Hat Spaß gemacht und der Cappu .. 

Wünsche allen noch ein schönes Osterfest!


----------



## petzemse (15. April 2006)

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen. Es hat wirklich Spass gemacht.

Bei mir waren insgesamt "nur" 130 km auf dem Tacho. Aber dafür musste ich auf dem Rückweg mit dem Singlespeed teilweise mächtig kurbeln. Na ja, der Schiebewind hat schön Tempo gemacht.

frohe Ostern
petzemse


----------



## Google (15. April 2006)

Ei wenn alle was zur Tour schreiben  : Also ich hab diesmal komplett bis zur Halbzeit gebraucht bis ich mich ein bisserl freigestrampelt hatte. War genau das Richtige für mich. Jetzt hab ich seit langem mal wieder Muskelkater. Kommt aber wohl eher vom gestrigen Laminat verlegen  

Ich hatt 142 auffen Tacho weil ich ein bisserl abgekürzt hatte  

@[email protected] Du wirst halt auch älter


----------



## Google (16. April 2006)

Mann, bin ich froh, daß wir gestern gefahren sind..

Wenn ich das Wetter sehe und die Aussichten lese, fällt mir nix mehr ein   

Das Wetter geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven...Ist ja echt beschissen dieses Jahr. Hatten wir überhaupt schon mal 2 Tage hintereinander Sonne ?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir überhaupt schon mal 2 Tage hintereinander Sonne ?


Ja auf Malle  

Mach die sch... Sig endlich weg


----------



## RedRum05 (16. April 2006)

Naja, gestern hat es bei uns auch eine Stunde nach Ankuft geregnet... wirklich zum .. :kotz: .. im Moment!!! Ab Dienstag soll es ja anscheind wieder beständiger werden und da ich am Dienstag noch frei habe, wird da noch mal ne längere Tour gefahren 
Ansonsten werden diese Woche Abends noch die ein oder andere Tour gefahren. Erdi, du hast immer erst ab 19 Uhr Zeit?!

@Google... musst du am Dienstag "arbeiten" ? (was ne Frage bei nem Beamten  ) Sonst hätte man sich mal im Spessart vergnügen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engineer (16. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir überhaupt schon mal 2 Tage hintereinander Sonne ?



Ja, hatten wir - wenn auch kalt. Ich verstehe aber Deinen Ärger. Wie man derzeit hier in Form kommen soll ist mir schleierhaft. Wenn ich mich errinnere, was ich vor 10 Jahren gefahren bin, da hatte ich im Februar schon 3000km und ich habe immer zugesehen, daß ich nicht im Regen gefahren bin. Im April hatte ich die ersten Wettkämpfe und nie weniger als 7500km. Im Spitenjahr 93 waren es über 11.000 (ab Nov) - derzeit sind es keine 1000!  

Das Wetter ist auch wirklich immer komischer. Letztes Jahr konnte man noch im November in der Sonne umherfahren, weil es einfach nicht kalt wurde. Ich war da beruflich in Franken (dort war es besonders mild) und habe sowohl im Oktober, als auch November mehr Sonnentage gehabt und draussen im Cafe gesessen, als im August, wo es nur permanent geschüttet hat. Tageweise war es so, als ob jemand in Nürnberg ein gigantisches Heissluftgebläse angeschaltet hätte.  Jetzt ist es dort aber auch so, daß es bis auf wenige Tage kaum mal warm wurde. Von den Frühlingstemperaturen vergangener Jahre nahe 20Grad, wo man schon komplett kurz fahren musste, um nicht zu überhitzen, sind wir heute weit entfernt. Auch in Franken war es nicht sonderlich warm die letzen Wochen.

Ist schon ein Elend.


----------



## KillerN (16. April 2006)

Absolute Oberlangeweile !!!!!!!!!

Wenn das so weitergeht komme ich noch auf dumme Gedanken und pack meine Schulbücher aus !!!!

Mist Wetter !!


----------



## puls190 (16. April 2006)

@erdi

Zwischenstand 5 

IST JA HAMMERGEIL  




PS: Coffee ist eine Traumfrau


----------



## Google (16. April 2006)

N `Abend 

Bin ja scheinbar nicht der Einzige der sich übers Wetter ärgert. Frag mich auch wie ich da richtig fit werden soll. Mit Schotten muß ich halt auch mal sehen wie die Fitness, die Lust, die Bodenverhältnisse und vor allem das Wetter ist. Bei Schotten  find ich es toll, daß man sich ja noch, glaub ich, 1 Tag, bzw. Freitags vor dem Rennen anmelden kann


			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google... musst du am Dienstag "arbeiten" ? (was ne Frage bei nem Beamten  ) Sonst hätte man sich mal im Spessart vergnügen können


War ja wohl eher ne Spassfrage, Oder ? Dein Weg zum Spessart ist aj ziemlich lang. Ich werd am Dienstag oder Mittwoch früh bei mir in den Spessart starten. Früh heißt bei mir 17:00 Uhr Start von zuhause, 17:10 Shooters in Steinheim, 17.25 Limesbrücke, 17:45 Parkbucht B8. Wer kann und Lust hat, kann sich ja melden. Ich würd dann ein LMB-Eintrag machen


			
				puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> @erdi
> 
> Zwischenstand 5
> 
> ...


Heee  Auch wissen will 

Und das mit Coffee verrat ich, verrat ich


----------



## puls190 (17. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> N `Abend
> 
> 
> 
> Und das mit Coffee verrat ich, verrat ich




Du bist besser still, du bist besser still

sonst erzähl ich das du dich mit ihr über Nippel gestritten hast


----------



## puls190 (17. April 2006)

ZU INFO DAS IST DER ZWISCHENSTAND 5



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/241262/cat/10359


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (17. April 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist besser still, du bist besser still
> 
> sonst erzähl ich das du dich mit ihr über Nippel gestritten hast


Ja, Ja ich weiß....Der Pics of nice girls Thread ist eigentlich Dein Heimatthread im Forum: Als es Dir zuhaus mal wieder langweilig war hast Du "Nippel" in Google eingegeben und bist so auf das Forum gestossen. SCHWEIN DU


----------



## KillerN (17. April 2006)

LOL, also, ihr seit ja beide ...   

Ich fahre heute so um 14 Uhr ne Runde, 

Strecke: Bundesstraße richtung Seligenstadt, am Main richtung Hanau dann nach Offenbach und wieder hoch nach Heusenstamm. Ich wollte zügig fahren, auf ein Snack mittendrinn lass ich mich gerne ein. Fahrzeit vlt. 2 - 2,5 Std, weiss noch net.

Interresenten ?


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2006)

@[email protected] ist ja lustig. Genau für diese Runde haben sich Andreas und ich gerade telefonisch verabredet, da wir uns nicht so einsauen wollen. 

Allerdings teffen wir uns schon um 13:30 an der Kreuzung Kreisquerverbindung/Jügesheim/Nieder-Roden.

Falls Du Dich anschließen möchtest und es Dir nicht zu früh ist - gern


----------



## KillerN (17. April 2006)

Hehe  

Ok diese Kreuzung suche ich mir erstmal raus, net das ich am falschen Ort warte.

Bis dann


----------



## Andreas (17. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe
> 
> Ok diese Kreuzung suche ich mir erstmal raus, net das ich am falschen Ort warte.
> 
> Bis dann



Die Kreuzung ist in der Nähe vom Badesee.
Schön das es bei Dir klappt


----------



## Deleted 37613 (17. April 2006)

Das gibt es doch gar nicht, heute bin ich nicht zu Hause im Rodgau  
Hätte so schön gepasst mit der Tour.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2006)

Na das nenn ich Punktlandung. Vor 10 Minuten die Tür rein und jetzt fängt es an zu regnen. Hoffe Andreas ist schneller als der Regen  

Ansonsten hatt alles gepasst 3 Stunden Fahrzeit mit Sonne, Eiscaffeepause und alles was dazugehört


----------



## KillerN (17. April 2006)

Mir gings genauso, kam aus der Dusche und sah die ersten Tropfen  

War schee heute, das Wetter war zwar etwas windig aber ansonsten klasse 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wollte nochmal das Thema Teamname für Wettkämpfe anschneiden.

Hatte da folgendes im Sinn:

- Die Eisbären​- Hanauer Eisbären​- Rhein Main Biker​
Sonstige Vorschläge ? Wäre doch gut wenn man sich als Team an Wettkämpfen präsentieren könnte, sind wir doch eigentlich auch.

Wollte mich bald für Schotten anmelden wäre cool wenn wir uns einigen könnten.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Google (17. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nochmal das Thema Teamname für Wettkämpfe anschneiden.


 Rückmeldung kannste nur von mir, Ippie, Sakir und ggfls. RedRum erwarten weil alle anderen aus dem Thread keinen Mara fahren oder schon für andere Teams fahren  

Letztes Jahr haben es Ippie und ich als Einzige geschafft uns als "Touren rund um Hanau" anzumelden. 

Ich für meine Person kann nur sagen, daß ich das dieses Jahr eigentlich genauso machen wollte, weil wir alle, bzw. die meisten hier unseren Ursprung haben und genau für diesen Thread stehe ich auch weiterhin .

Irgendwie ist es doch auch so sinnvoll,...wir tragen doch auch die entsprechenden Trikots  Und bei Eurem letztjährigen und diesjährigen 24 Stundenrennen nennt Ihr Euch doch sicherlich auch so ?


----------



## RedRum05 (17. April 2006)

Naja, da wir uns ja auch im WP "Die Eisbären" nennen wäre ich eher für so etwas in die Richtung. Schließlich klebt da ja auch so was Eisbäriges aufm Trikot 
"Touren rund um Hanau" hört sich irgendwie... naja an. Hört sich eher nach Rentnerspaßcrew an 


Morgen geh ich auch wieder biken, allerdings weiß ich leider noch nicht, wie meine Zeit und Laune langt. Entweder wirds ne kurze Hausrunde, oder irgendwie in Richtung Main. Man, was ist bloß mit dem Wetter los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> - Die Eisbären​- Hanauer Eisbären​
> Wollte mich bald für Schotten anmelden wäre cool wenn wir uns einigen könnten.
> 
> Grüße, Jens


mir kanns eigentlich egal sein  

Aber alles andere als die beiden Vorschläge macht keinen Sinn - meine Meinung.


----------



## Andreas (17. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das nenn ich Punktlandung. Vor 10 Minuten die Tür rein und jetzt fängt es an zu regnen. Hoffe Andreas ist schneller als der Regen
> 
> Ansonsten hatt alles gepasst 3 Stunden Fahrzeit mit Sonne, Eiscaffeepause und alles was dazugehört



Ja, die Tour war wirklich schön. Mit Sonne hatte ich gar nicht mehr gerechnet. Der 26er Schnitt gegen den Wind war heftig. Beim Rückweg von Dietenbach bin ich locker mit 42 km/h und Rückenwind durch die Felder gedüst. Ein paar Regentropfen bekam zum Glück erst vor der Haustür ab.

@Crush: Beim nächsten Mal eben.


----------



## puls190 (17. April 2006)

TruH Eisbären

Finde ich am besten



26kmh gegen den Wind 42kmh mit Wind 150km Touren über 1000Höhenmeter  

falls mal wieder eine normale Tour ansteht einfach mal bescheid geben


----------



## RedRum05 (18. April 2006)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> falls mal wieder eine normale Tour ansteht einfach mal bescheid geben



Naja, wann hast du Zeit und was wäre denn für dich ne normale Tour 

Ich werd mir jetzt erst mal nen leckeres Frühstück gönnen und dann zu na Tour aufbrechen. Noch mal den letzten Tag Urlaub genießen und die Sonne ist ja auch schon da


----------



## Deleted 37613 (18. April 2006)

@ Andreas: Das nächste Mal wurde schon drei Mal verschoben..
Aber ich hoffe trotzdem noch. Jetzt werde ich erst mal zu meiner Urlaubstour aufbrechen.


----------



## Google (19. April 2006)

*AUFWAAACHEEEN..DER FRÜÜHLING IST DAAAAA !  *​
Gestern hab ich wie angekündigt meine Haustour gedreht. Doch schon ne recht angenehme Temperatur draussen, langsam wird auch alles wieder grün.

Gestern war es echt mal wieder so richtig geil ne Tour durch das Gelände zu drehen  Die Sonne schien, die Vögel zwitscherten, es roch nach Wald. Einfach herrlich.

Das sahen auch jede Menge Jogger, Walker, etc. genauso, die aber weiter nicht störten weil es im Rahmen war. Jedenfalls war mal wieder was los im Wald im Gegensatz zu der kalten Jahreszeit.

Mir hat es jedenfalls seit langem mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht und ich hab auch endlich mal wieder auf die Tube gedrückt. Im Wiegetritt die Steigungen hoch mach ich ja eigentlich eher selten aber gestern hatte es mich gepackt. Zufrieden und fetisch bin ich dann am Main wieder zurückgegurkt 

An einem Mittwoch darf man ja schon mal anfragen, ob Ihr bikemäßig bereits etwas ins Auge gefasst habt, bzw. wer von Euch Lust hat, etwas gemeinsames zu machen ??


----------



## Ippie (19. April 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

nach dem ich am WE mehr Wetterfrust geschoben habe (bin nur am Freitag gefahren. Sonntag ging mit dem Wetter nicht), konnte ich gestern die erste trockene Rennerrunde fahren. Bei mir sind gestern bei diesem Wetter alle Sicherungen rausgeknallt und bin die Steigungen und Ortsdurchfahrten wie ein wilder gefahren. Ich habe die Geschwindigkeit und den Rennervortrieb bei angenehmen Temperaturen gebraucht und genossen. Wäre gestern irgend ein Marathon gewesen, hätte ich mich bis zur Erschöpfung und Schmerzgrenze verausgaben können. Es war einfach nur super. Und das Rad ist immer noch sauber 

Wochen und WE-Planung sind bei mir noch offen. Ich muß aber am Samstag in den Garten (Anweisung von meiner besseren Hälfte)

Gruß

Volker


----------



## SteelManni (19. April 2006)

Moin @ all,

erwischt! 

Im Main-Echo ist heute ein "Beweisfoto" vom Erdi mit zwei weiteren
Biken aus dem Forum (nicht erkannt)

Unter dem Titel Seligenstadt:
Mainuferradweg wird beleuchtet:
Mehr Sicherheit für Schulkinder!  

ist Erdi ganz klar zu erkennen mit Lefty, wie sie sich durch einen 
Rentnertrupp durchkämpfen!

@ Google, ich hab diese Woche kein Bike, meine Felge hinten, hat es
am Wochenende zerlegt!

Kompl. durchgebrochen "Materialermüdung" nennt mann das! 
Jetzt kommt eine Mavic drauf!

Wird zeit das das neue Bike bald kommt, kann es kaum noch abwarten!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Andreas (19. April 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @ all,
> 
> erwischt!
> 
> ...



Wenn es ein Foto vom Ostermontag war, dann haben die uns wirklich gut erwischt. Zum Glueck war es keine Blitzanlage.

Eine Mutter musste mit einem Seitenhechtsprung ihr Kind retten und KillerN haette fast einen kleinen unangeleinten Hund gekillt. 
Wir sind immer als "das sind keine Radfahrer, das sind Rennfahrer" bezeichnet worden.

Naja, es war einfach zuviel los auf dem Mainuferradweg, der ja nicht Mainuferspazierweg heisst  

@Google: Ich habe nur am Sonntag Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (19. April 2006)

Manni muß einen Löhnen    den er wird heute 44zig   

Manni alles, alles Gude zu deinem Geburtstag   und lass dich von deinen Mädels verwöhnen mit viel   und  

Bis nachher im Wald oder fährst du heute zur feier des Tages nicht?


----------



## Ippie (19. April 2006)

Hallo SteelManni,

alles Gute zum  
Zur Schnapszahl kannst du mal ein trinken und eine  rauchen.
Und ein paar auspacken. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (19. April 2006)

Oh, von mir auch einen 
herzlichen Glueckwunsch zum Geburstag
und alles Gute!

  


und wenn Du Dich wieder vom Schnaps trinken und feiern erholt hast:
Koenntest Du den MainPost Bericht mal bitte scannen/posten?
Online habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Miss Marple (19. April 2006)

Hallo Steelmanni, auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.     

Schon blöd das du bei dem tollen Wetter was wir endlich haben diese Woche ohne Rad dastehst. Bist du gestürzt als die Felge brach?

Gruß Martina


----------



## RedRum05 (19. April 2006)

Geil...  

Hab heute mal früher Feierabend gemacht und bin dann mitem Bruder zur Hohenmark gefahren und dann ab aufn Feldberg. 
Hat Spaß gemacht und die Temperaturen und das Wetter sind geil. Allerdings gab es sogar noch große (!) Eisplaten zu sichten. Morgen noch mal ne Tour und dann wird am Freitag Pause gemacht. Samstagnachmittag und evtl. Sonntagmorgen wollte ich dann wieder fahren. Sonntag dann was Längeres.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2006)

@[email protected] auch von mir Alles Gudde zum Geburtstag ... und der Bericht würd mich auch interessieren.

@Google und [email protected] fahren werde ich am WE. Habe drei Dinge im Hinterkopf ...

1. Vulkanradweg - interessiert mich auch mal im Frühling
2. OdenwaldX - wird Zeit damit zu beginnen
3. Rennertour - hätt ich auch Lust drauf

4. Mal sehen was noch angeboten wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. April 2006)

​
*Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag Manfred​*
    ​


----------



## Google (19. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Google und [email protected] fahren werde ich am WE. Habe drei Dinge im Hinterkopf ...
> 
> 1. Vulkanradweg - interessiert mich auch mal im Frühling
> 2. OdenwaldX - wird Zeit damit zu beginnen
> ...



1. Vulkanradweg will ich auch noch fahren. Wenn, dann so früh wie möglich (dieses Frühjahr noch) und vorzugsweise Samstags damit nicht so viel auffen Weg los ist und es auch noch Spass macht. 
2. OdenwaldX bin ich total heiss drauf aber vielleicht noch zu früh....wenn dann  nur im gemächlichen Tempo
3. Zur Rennertour hab ich am wenigsten Lust weil es gerade jetzt im Gelände super Spass macht.

Und jetzt noch von mir 4.tens: 

Treffpunkte können ab Steinheim sein, über Seligenstadt, Mainflingen, immer am Main lang. Eingestiegen wird in Mainflingen, da fahren wir beispielsweise über die Rückersbacher zum Hahnenkamm, ggfls. mit kleinen Abstechern. Ziel ist es aber über Michelbach evtl. noch den Weinberg mitzunehmen aber dann die Wege rund um den Buchberg und der Barbarossaquelle zu befahren (siehe auch Barbarossanigtride  ) und teils zu erkunden. Eine Pause könnte direkt auf dem Buchberg sein. Danach sehen wir zu, daß wir für jeden einen passablen Heimweg finden. Ich schätze mal, daß es sicherlich gute 1000 hm werden und recht viel Kilometer. Also Zeit und Lust müsste mitgebracht. werden. Wäre sozusagen eine kleine Vorbereitung für den OdenwaldX.

Samstag und Sonntag  sind noch bei mir möglich, jetzt müssen sich mal ggfls. noch die anderen äußern was und wann Sie fahren wollen  Andreas und Ippie können nur Sonntags wobei ich jetzt net weiß, ob Sie überhaupt an einer Tour teilnehmen wollen...


----------



## SteelManni (19. April 2006)

Danke @ all
für die Glückwünsche 

in Schotten fahr ich dieses Jahr schon "Senioren 2"  

Oh mann, wie die Jahre rennen! 

@ barracuda, bin heute nicht mit, bei unserer Afterwork Runde
Sie mussten heute mal ohne Ihren Guide auskommen! 

@Ippie,  hab ich schon ausgepackt!
X-Bikersocken waren auch dabei! 

@ Miss Marple, ist nichts passiert,
ich habs erst beim Putzen gemerkt, als der Lappen in der Felge hängen blieb! 
Hab mich nur über das "berstende" Geräusch beim Downhill gewundert! 

@ Andreas, ich kann leider nicht scannen, sonst wäre es kein Problem
mit dem Artikel!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## RedRum05 (19. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Vulkanradweg - interessiert mich auch mal im Frühling
> 2. OdenwaldX - wird Zeit damit zu beginnen
> 3. Rennertour - hätt ich auch Lust drauf



1. Vulkanradweg - würde ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fahren, da ich nach meiner Pause erst mal wieder HM sammeln will.
2. OdenwaldX - hier schauts genauso aus. Werd ich auf jeden Fall auch noch mitfahren!
3. Rennertour - scheidet bei mir ja eh aus 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt noch von mir 4.tens:
> 
> Treffpunkte können ab Steinheim sein, über Seligenstadt, Mainflingen, immer am Main lang. Eingestiegen wird in Mainflingen, da fahren wir beispielsweise über die Rückersbacher zum Hahnenkamm, ggfls. mit kleinen Abstechern. Ziel ist es aber über Michelbach evtl. noch den Weinberg mitzunehmen aber dann die Wege rund um den Buchberg und der Barbarossaquelle zu befahren (siehe auch Barbarossanigtride  ) und teils zu erkunden. Eine Pause könnte direkt auf dem Buchberg sein. Danach sehen wir zu, daß wir für jeden einen passablen Heimweg finden. Ich schätze mal, daß es sicherlich gute 1000 hm werden und recht viel Kilometer. Also Zeit und Lust müsste mitgebracht. werden. Wäre sozusagen eine kleine Vorbereitung für den OdenwaldX.



Hört sich nett an 
Samstag muss ich bis 13 Uhr arbeiten und danach werde ich nur so 1,5-2 Std. fahren. Somit würde für mich nur der Sonntag in Frage kommen. Intresse hätte ich auch, aber die HM... ich weiß nicht, ob ich die schon in eurem Tempo schaffen würde.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Wird zeit das das neue Bike bald kommt, kann es kaum noch abwarten!
> 
> Gruß
> SteelManni


DAS habe ich erst beim zweiten lesen gelesen. Erzähl mal mehr - interessiert mich immer so was. Am besten mit Bildern  

Da fällt mir auch Sakir ein - der wartet doch etwa nicht immer noch  

Von RedRum habe ich auch noch keine Bilder gesehen  

Los Jungs bringt Leben in den Thread ...

*EDIT: Ippie ist auch noch Bilder schuldig*


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS habe ich erst beim zweiten lesen gelesen. Erzähl mal mehr - interessiert mich immer so was. Am besten mit Bildern


 
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, du hast doch erst ein Floyd gekauft?! 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir auch Sakir ein - der wartet doch etwa nicht immer noch


 
Ich habs schon gesehen, zumindest den Rahmen und die Gabel   



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Von RedRum habe ich auch noch keine Bilder gesehen
> 
> Los Jungs bringt Leben in den Thread ...
> 
> *EDIT: Ippie ist auch noch Bilder schuldig*


----------



## Barracuda_de (19. April 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Koenntest Du den MainPost Bericht mal bitte scannen/posten?
> Online habe ich nichts gefunden.


 
Ich schau mal ob ich morgen dazu komme, den Artikel ein zu scannen!  

Ciao


----------



## SteelManni (19. April 2006)

es gibt noch ein nachträgliches Geburtstaggeschenk für mich! 

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2006/index.php?bik_id=30&lang=de_DE§=equipment#info

ist was für die Strasse, und leichtes Gelände! 

Natürlich vom Händler meines Vertrauens
www.bike-activ.de

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. April 2006)

In Orginalgröße kann ich es euch gerne zumailen!

Gruß


----------



## Ippie (20. April 2006)

Morsche zusammen,

@[email protected] Du wirst es nicht glauben. Ich habe noch keine Bilder vom Renner gemacht! Aber bei so einem Sonnenschein werde ich das mal tun.

@[email protected] Fahren schon. Ich werde am Samstag oder am Sonntag mit dem Renner fahren. Ich habe mir schon eine schöne Tour (Vogelsberg/Spessart Kombi) ausgearbeitet. Größenordnung 1000hm und 90km-ca. 4Std Fahrtzeit. Wann und wo hängt noch von mehreren Faktoren ab. Familie, Garten, etc.. Tendenz ist aber eher Sonntag. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (20. April 2006)

@Google:

Ich waere schon beim Vorschlag 4 dabei. Rennradtouren mache ich ja keine und Odenwald-X finde ich noch zu heftig, da ich dieses Jahr fast noch gar keine Hoehenmeter gefahren bin.

@Barracuda_de: Danke fuer's Scannen. Ich schick Dir eine PM mit meiner email-Adresse.

@SteelManni: Man ist nur so alt wie man sich fuehlt und als Ausdauersportler fuehlt man sich Jahrzehnte juenger  
Bei meinem 25 km Lauf bin ich von zwei M70 ueberholt worden, die in 2:08 h finishten.


----------



## Sakir (20. April 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs schon gesehen, zumindest den Rahmen und die Gabel


ich glaube fast, hier WOHNEN manche schon beim Günter  
ich habe nun auch erfahren, das der Rahmen da ist ! wahnsinn... 
so langsam habeich mich aber an ein Fully gewöhnt  

@Steelmanni: nettes teilchen, vorallem die Farbe 

@Erdi01: ich hatte den Rahmen langsam schon aufgegeben....
war aber nicht sooo schlimm, da ich das Raid als Leihbike hatte und so
ein Fullyy ist auch nett, jetzt weiss ich warum manche so einfach springen
können oder bei kleinen Bodenunebenheiten ungstört weiterfahren


----------



## Lupo (20. April 2006)

huhu manni^^
auch von mir noch nachträglich    
habs erst heut morgen mitgekriegt, bei dem schönen wetter sitz ich doch lieber im sattel als vorm pc hoffentlich gabs lecker was zu  und die richtigen


----------



## KillerN (20. April 2006)

Ach ist das schön bei so einem Wetter frei zu haben   

Ich werde jetzt mal mein Bike satteln und mich mal in den Spessart begeben, unter 1500HM fahr ich net nach Hause und wenn ich dazu am Ende nen Berg  2x fahren muss  

Macht doch bitte LMB Einträge wenn ihr am Wochenende Touren fahrt, ich werde mich sicher einer Tour anschließen. 

@Steelmanni Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag, nachträglich  

@barracuda Sende mir den Artikel bitte auch per Mail, meine Adresse ist in meinem Profil vermerkt.

Gruß, Jens

P.S.: Man ey, ich will mein neues Bike schon jetzt haben


----------



## m.a.t. (20. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. OdenwaldX - wird Zeit damit zu beginnen


Gib mal bitte weiter Infos an (km, hm). Grundsätzlich wäre ich interessiert.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. April 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube fast, hier WOHNEN manche schon beim Günter


 
Ich kann dich ja als Untermieter, auf dem laufenden halten was der Stand der Anbauteile an dem Rahmen angeht.  

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder mit dem MTB am Hahnenkamm unterwegs und ich muß sagen es macht bei dem Wetter richtig Spass.  

Am WE werde ich entweder mit Günter (=Vermieter  ) eine Runde drehen oder mein Renner etwas strapazieren.

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (20. April 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dich ja als Untermieter, auf dem laufenden halten was der Stand der Anbauteile an dem Rahmen angeht.


dir kann man auch garnix verheimlichen   

ich bin gestern, bei meiner heimlichen tour des öfteren auf dem 
"Rodgau Rundweg" gefahren, kann mir jemand eventuell ein OVL (etc.) 
von diesem geben ?


----------



## Google (20. April 2006)

@[email protected] Da sich ja nun einige für eine gemeinsame Tour am Sonntag ausgesprochen haben und auch keine Abneigung gegen ne Spessarttour besteht, habe ich mal was ins LMB gestellt:

Sonntagstour

Achtung: Die Startzeit 10:00 Uhr gilt für Steinheim, alle anderen Treffpunkte sind entsprechend später (Siehe LMB) Gerne könnne wir die Startzeiten für Langschläfer noch etwas verändern  

Wäre schön, wenn ich die ganze "Sippschaft" aus dem Kreis Offenbach in Seligenstadt begrüßen darf   

@[email protected] Sei mal nicht so bescheiden. Du brauchst wahrhaftig keine Grundlage mehr. Die paar HM steckst Du doch ohne weiteres weg


----------



## Lupo (20. April 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann mir jemand eventuell ein OVL (etc.)
> von diesem geben ?


schon passiert... 

@google: das angebot klingt sehr verlockend, ich sag kurzfristig zu weil ich noch garnet weiss wie ich am we zeit hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (20. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> aus dem Kreis Offenbach in Seligenstadt



Hmmm ... ich werde wohl nicht mirfahren können, da ich quasi gezwungen werde auf einem pseudo Familienessen teilzunehmen  

Na ja ich werde dann aber mein Bike mitnehmen und vor Ort etwas hügelliges fahren...

Samstag wollte ich auch wieder mal in höhere gefilde fahren. Vlt. Taunus ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zu meiner heutigen Tour: Wetter 1a aber der Wind hat mich am rückweg etwas angenervt....  Leider hatte ich mitten am Hahnenkamm nen platten, habe dann ne co2 Patrone reingeschossen und mich auf zur nächsten Tanke gemacht ("Wo isn hier ne Tankstelle"). Dort habe ich dann in aller ruhe meinen Schlauch gewechelt und bin wieder zurück in den Spessart  

Gruß, Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (20. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön, wenn ich die ganze "Sippschaft" aus dem Kreis Offenbach in Seligenstadt begrüßen darf
> 
> @[email protected] Sei mal nicht so bescheiden. Du brauchst wahrhaftig keine Grundlage mehr. Die paar HM steckst Du doch ohne weiteres weg



Also ich sag mal zu 50% bin ich dabei. Muss noch abklären, ob irgendwas ansteht aber ansonsten werde ich wie immer in Seligenstadt "einsteigen". Vielleicht hab ich die Tour nach Miltenberg gut weggesteckt, aber HM fehlen mir noch einige! Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, werde ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei sein. 
Sieht es ja dann im LMB, wenn ich mitfahre  ....werde bis SA Abend bescheid wissen.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2006)

@[email protected] ODWX gibt es in 90-140 KM und 1500-2500 HM als MTB oder RR - Runde  

@WE [email protected] ich werde mich auch kurzfristig entscheiden was ich fahre. Bin gerade vorhin von meinem Nachbarn daran erinnert worden, dass ich am Samstag ab 15 Uhr zur Geburtstagsfeier erwartet werde - hatte ich schon wieder vergessen  Je nachdem wie spät oder auch früh das wird verschiebst sich mein persönlicher Startzeitpunkt nach hinten ggfl. bis in den Nachmittag


----------



## Google (21. April 2006)

Mal Hü mal Hott.... 

Leider hab ichs in der Vergangenheit schon oft erlebt, daß erst Interesse besteht, ich was reinstelle und dann gekniffen wird. 

Trifft nicht für alle zu, manche haben auch Ihren Grund, ich jedenfalls habe hier das letzte mal einen Vorschlag unterbreitet. Der LMB-Eintrag ist passè. weil ich keine Lust mehr habe "0" Teilnehmer am Samstagabend zu lesen und alle fahren doch irgendwo rum. Für Touren mit Euch lasse ich oft mal was sausen, so auch diesen Sonntag wieder geschehen. Ist natürlich meine Sache, ich weiß.

Ich glaube recht flexibel zu sein, sage zu vielen Ja und Amen, bei manch andern ist das leider nicht der Fall.

Nein, es ist nicht der 01. April. Ich bin stinksauer..

Was Ihr dazu schreibt oder auch nicht..... Ich werde nichts mehr dazu kommentieren. Was ich zukünftig mache werde ich mir noch überlegen.


----------



## Ippie (21. April 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

hier zwei Fotos vom Rennhobel.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## KillerN (21. April 2006)

Hat Samstag niemand Lust mal den Tanaus unsicher zu machen ?
Wegverhältnisse sollen ja wieder richtig gut sein 
Zeitlich wäre ich flexibel...

@Ippie schicker Renner, ist ja gar nicht von Fusion ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (21. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Samstag niemand Lust mal den Tanaus unsicher zu machen ?
> Wegverhältnisse sollen ja wieder richtig gut sein
> Zeitlich wäre ich flexibel...



Wegverhältnisse sind top! Man kann eigentlich wieder alles fahren und vielleicht triffst du auf die ein oder andere Pfütze im Trail, aber man kommt trotzdem trocken unten an und kann in kurzen Hosen fahren! Ich kann am Samstag leider nicht, aber wir können ja für nächste Woche über ICQ evtl. was ausmachen ?!



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es ist nicht der 01. April. Ich bin stinksauer..


Schade... ich hatte eigentlich ernsthaft Intresse am Sonntag, aber ok. Es ist nunmal immer schwer in einer Gruppe von jedem den Geschmack und einen freien Termin zu erwischen.



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> hier zwei Fotos vom Rennhobel.


Schick!!  
Der Sattel ist geil. Fahr ihn ja selber seid knapp 1,5 Jahren und werd ihn mir wieder holen. Allerdings fürn Renner ist der ja schon zu schwer, oder


----------



## m.a.t. (21. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Samstag niemand Lust mal den Tanaus unsicher zu machen ?
> Wegverhältnisse sollen ja wieder richtig gut sein
> Zeitlich wäre ich flexibel...


Ok, kein langes Vorspiel. Samstag, 11:00 Hohemark, Route: Japanerweg, Limes, Feldberg, Rotes Kreuz, Altkönig, Viktoriatempel. Ich wollte morgen sowieso auf Trailsuche auf der anderen Seite vom Limes beim Metzgerpfad gehen. Wird also evlt. ein paar kurze Kartenstopps geben.

@Ippie: Geile Farbe. Fotografier das Teil aber besser von der Antriebsseite mit Kette auf grossem Blatt und ohne den Überlebensrucksack am Sattel - sieht dann schneller aus


----------



## puls190 (21. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mal Hü mal Hott....
> 
> Leider hab ichs in der Vergangenheit schon oft erlebt, daß erst Interesse besteht, ich was reinstelle und dann gekniffen wird.
> 
> ...




ich wäre gerne öfter dabei aber ich finde die Touren leider zu schwer für mich


----------



## KillerN (21. April 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, kein langes Vorspiel



So gefällt mir das !!!!   

Aber bitte um 11Uhr erst Starten, Herr General  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Sakir (21. April 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> hier zwei Fotos vom Rennhobel.


nett nett nett, sieht toll aus !
schraub mal den Lenker ein wenig flacher und nimm die Distanzrohre 
unter dem Vorbau weg.... dann isses noch besser  
ich weiss wo wir deinen und auch meinen Hobel mal Fotografieren  

@Barracuda: was macht mein Bike ???


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2006)

@[email protected] schön anzusehen, dann stell mal schöne Strecken im Spessart zusammen, die wir dann gemeinsam fahren können  

@[email protected] habe ich glaub schon vor Wochen mal gepostet. Einfach mal selber was anbieten. Ich würde da schon mal zu Dir gefahren kommen ...

@[email protected] sch... aufs Hardtail behalt doch gleich das Fully  

@grü[email protected] siehe TF, Wäre gern dabei, aber der blöde Geburtstag hatt das ganze WE auf den Kopf gestellt und ich kann meinem Nachbarn nicht schon wieder ein Korb geben. Das nächste Mal bestimmt  

@Bad [email protected] Ist Montag wieder planmäßiger "Planschtag"

@[email protected] Du siehst das einmal mehr zu verbissen, ist halt so und gut ...

So noch was vergessen - Nö - außer Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Google (22. April 2006)

Komische Wettervorhersage derzeit Gesternabend noch für heute eigentlich bestes Wetter vorhergesagt, heutemorgen schüttet es  

Hoffentlich bleibt die gute Prognose für Morgen auch tatsächlich so. Wo ich es doch jetzt so lange ausgehalten habe mein Fusion NICHT ZU FAHREN  Jedenfalls wird es Morgen im Spessart eingeweiht. Jetzt hälts mich nicht mehr  

@[email protected] Das "Google" auf dem Bike passt so gut dazu, dass ich Morgen in der Pampa wohl noch ein paar Bilderchen machen werde


----------



## Sakir (22. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] sch... aufs Hardtail behalt doch gleich das Fully


hmmm.... ich würde im moment bei einem Fully eher richtung 
"Freak" tendieren, wenn dann richtig  
ich versuche auch am Montag zu kommen, dann bring ich dir 
auch die restlichen Trikots mit, irgendwie traut sich keiner 
bei mir vorbei zu kommen !


----------



## Google (22. April 2006)

Hi, ich bins nochmal 

Ich hatte ja schon mal vor längerer Zeit angekündigt, dass ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen will, um ggfls. weitere  Hanauer Mtbler im Forum anzusprechen, die Interesse an gemeinsame Touren haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2573600&postcount=307

So hier isser nun, zugegebenermaßen auch aus aktuellem Anlass:

Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und Umgebung

Dennoch bleibe ich den Eisbären treu und werde natürlich auch weiterhin an Eure im Thread angebotenen Touren teil nehmen wenn sie mich interessieren und ich zeitlich kann. Ggfls. werde ich auch in dem neuen Thread  dafür werben wenn Sie zum Hanauer Umkreis passen. Das ist keine Frage  

Meine Tourenvorschläge findet Ihr im neuen Thread, ab und an werde ich auch hier informieren und würde mich freuen  wenn Ihr dann und wann auch dabei seid   

Nur  zur Klarstellung  : Es geht mir nicht darum hier Leute rauszuziehen, das würde eh nicht klappen. Ich möchte lediglich den Versuch einer 2.ten, relativ bequemen Alternative vorm Haus starten  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## KillerN (22. April 2006)

Also erstmal ein: LOL

Letztens habe ich noch gelesen, das unser TruH Forum die Geburtsstätte war (und das als "Teamname" gelten sollte) und heute wird nen neues Forum eröffnet. Mal Hü mal Hot sag ich da nur  
Ich bleibe hier bei den Eisbären und trage fleisig mein Trikot. 
(evtl. habe ich da auch was nicht ganz verstanden ...)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

War heute mal wieder eine klasse Tour mitm MAT, wir sind richtig schön durch den Spessart, ab Hohermark und haben fleisig Trailkilometer gesammelt. Das habe ich mal wieder gebraucht.  

Morgen wollte ich evtl. mitm Redrum gegen Abend ne Rodgau Rundweg Runde einlegen, hat jemand interresse ? (so 18.00Uhr) 

Gruß, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (22. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind richtig schön durch den *Spessart*, ab Hohermark und haben fleisig Trailkilometer gesammelt. Das habe ich mal wieder gebraucht.


Spessart, LOL, so fertig warst du doch gar nicht. Oder bin ich heute mit nem anderen Killer unterwegs gewesen?  
War auf jedenfall prima: schönes Wetter, fette Trails, Höhenmeter bis der Arzt kommt, schneller Mitfahrer. Oh Mann, was hab ich den Taunus vermisst. 
Morgen werde ich dann ne gemütlich GA-Tour über den Hahnenkamm machen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Google (22. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe hier bei den Eisbären und trage fleisig mein Trikot.
> (evtl. habe ich da auch was nicht ganz verstanden ...)


Ich mach doch weiterhin auch nix anderes  Solltest mal mein post richtig lesen  ... Man kann dem Thread doch weiterhin treu bleiben auch wenn man einen eigenen aus Eigeninteresse aufmacht oder auch stark in anderen Threads mitmischt  Kann Dir genügend Leute hier vom Thread nennen...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wollte ich evtl. mitm Redrum gegen Abend ne Rodgau Rundweg Runde einlegen, hat jemand interresse ? (so 18.00Uhr)
> 
> Gruß, Jens


18 Uhr wo  

Jetzt gugg ich erstmal F1, dann Radrennen und dann wollt ich auch nochmal los. Entweder Renner oder mit Euch, weis ich noch nicht entscheid ich spontan.

Veratet mir den Treffpunkt wenn ich 18 Uhr da bin gut, wenn nicht hab ich mich für Renner entschieden


----------



## KillerN (23. April 2006)

Sorry Erdi01, kam eben erst vom Essen wieder heim, wird wohl nix. RedRum ist auch heute morgen schon gefahren.... Ich empfehle dir Rennrad, da jede Mende Tourenfahrer unterwegs sind. Nicht sauer sein. Gruß, Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Erdi01, kam eben erst vom Essen wieder heim, wird wohl nix. RedRum ist auch heute morgen schon gefahren.... Ich empfehle dir Rennrad, da jede Mende Tourenfahrer unterwegs sind. Nicht sauer sein. Gruß, Jens


ich hatte mich eh schon 17:15 mim Renner auf den Weg gemacht und nachgeschaut ob die Radheimer Alpen noch da sind  

@[email protected] schön, sehen wir uns morgen beim planschen mal wieder


----------



## RedRum05 (23. April 2006)

Jo bin heute morgen schon um 8:30 los gefahren. Weiß auch nicht, was mich geritten hat  
Ab ca. 10 Uhr gings dann los, Walker, Jogger, Hunde..... alles ist aus ihrem Nest gekrochen und Richtung Wald. Bin froh, dass ich so früh unterwegs und wieder daheim war. Jetzt brauch ich Schlaf... *gähn*


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2006)

mir schwebt gerade vor morgen abend einen Frankfurt City Nightride zu fahren. Ab 19 Uhr Start in Dietzenbach, über Heusenstamm  Offenbach  am Main entlang rein in die City zur Luminale. Sicher auch für die fotointerssierten Lupo und Andreas von Interesse. Ne Cappu-Pause is da sicher auch drinn.

Ich werd mal vorsorglich mein Akku ans Netz hängen.

Also wie wäres es


----------



## Lupo (24. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Also wie wäres es


ich werd auch ma die akkus laden aber ich weiss noch net genau obs morgen bei mir geht....


----------



## RedRum05 (24. April 2006)

Schade... morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit. Werd mich das nächste mal aber auf jeden Fall wieder anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (25. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> mir schwebt gerade vor morgen abend einen Frankfurt City Nightride zu fahren. Ab 19 Uhr Start in Dietzenbach, über Heusenstamm  Offenbach  am Main entlang rein in die City zur Luminale. Sicher auch für die fotointerssierten Lupo und Andreas von Interesse. Ne Cappu-Pause is da sicher auch drinn.
> 
> Ich werd mal vorsorglich mein Akku ans Netz hängen.
> 
> Also wie wäres es



Gute Idee, 

aber nach meiner Erkältung am Wochenende bin ich noch nicht fit genug.
Evtl. fahre ich bei Sonnenschein eine kleine Runde ab 17:30 h.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd auch ma die akkus laden aber ich weiss noch net genau obs morgen bei mir geht....


bitte noch bescheid geben ob oder ob nicht.


----------



## Lupo (25. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte noch bescheid geben ob oder ob nicht.


...wird heut nix mit mir


----------



## RedRum05 (25. April 2006)

Was ein Wetter drausen   
War ne schöne Schnelle Runde. Das Wetter hat gepasst und ich merk, dass es immer besser geht.

Wenn es morgen wieder so wird, geht es auf jeden Fall wieder auf ne längere Tour!!!

@Andreas.... kann es sein, dass du um 19 Uhr von Ober-Roden kommend auf einen schwarzen Biker kurz vor der Bundesstraße gestossen bist der so komisch gegrüßt hat. Ich meine dich erkannt zu haben


----------



## Andreas (25. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas.... kann es sein, dass du um 19 Uhr von Ober-Roden kommend auf einen schwarzen Biker kurz vor der Bundesstraße gestossen bist der so komisch gegrüßt hat. Ich meine dich erkannt zu haben



Ja das war ich und der schwarze Rider hat gar nicht zurückgegrüßt. 



Wir sind wohl zu schnell aneinander vorbeigefahren.


----------



## Ippie (26. April 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das war gestern mal wieder eine tolle Moutainbike-Tour. Google als Guide hat wieder super Trails ausgesucht und ich hatte wieder richtig Spaß im Gelände gehabt. Im Gegensatz zum Renner merke ich heute morgen doch einige Knochen, die der Belastung (war das letzte mal im Gelände Ende 2005) nicht mehr gewachsen sind. Nach der ersten Abfahrt hatte ich null Gefühl fürs Bike und Gelände, aber danach ist das Trailfieber wieder ausgebrochen und ich freue mich jetzt auf den Taunus .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. April 2006)

Auch Morsche

@[email protected] Danke für die Blumen  Mir hats auch richtig Spass gemacht und empfand die Tour als sehr abwechslungsreich. Die Tour von der Parkbucht Hin/Zurück war gestern circa 38 Km lang mit 550 Höhenmetern. Wir haben gut 2 Stunden reine Fahrzeit gehabt. Also ne gute Tour für unter der Woche. Von mir aus waren es 61 Km und 3 Stunden. Nach meinen jetzigen Kentnisstand hätte man die Tour noch auf 4-5 Km und in etwa auf zusätzliche 150 Hm ausbauen können.

Morgen werde ich wieder auf Erkundungstour gehen und alles rund um den X 11er auf der Barbarossaseite inspizieren. Dann gehen noch jede Menge Wege ab und meines Wissens noch 1, 2 Trails... 

@[email protected] Gesternabend bin ich erst spät heim gekommen, deshalb wir es bei mir definitif nix mit einer Afterworkrunde im Taunus am Donnerstag. Weißt ja...ich bekomm nur einmal die Woche längeren Ausgang von meiner Familie erlaubt


----------



## RedRum05 (26. April 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das war ich und der schwarze Rider hat gar nicht zurückgegrüßt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wir sind wohl zu schnell aneinander vorbeigefahren.



Ich hab schon gegrüßt.... nur hab ich nicht die Hände in die Luft geschwungen *g*
Hab dir dann noch nachgeguckt und wollt noch was sagen, aber dann warst du schon um die Ecke.
Wenn du mal wieder was fährst, sag mal bescheid


----------



## Andreas (26. April 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mal wieder was fährst, sag mal bescheid



Habe ich eigentlich:



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee,
> 
> aber nach meiner Erkältung am Wochenende bin ich noch nicht fit genug.
> Evtl. fahre ich bei Sonnenschein eine kleine Runde ab 17:30 h.



Es wurde aber dann doch spaeter im Buero. Ich bin bis zum Sonnenuntergang gefahren.

Ich denke wir machen mal wieder richtig was aus. Wenn es jetzt auch laenger hell & warm ist kann auch Erdi ohne Licht wieder mitfahren


----------



## RedRum05 (26. April 2006)

@Andreas.... war auch nicht auf gestern bezogen, sondern eher in der Zukunft. Wir wohnen ja vielleicht 10min. auseinander. Da kann man bestimmt mal öfters mal gemeinsam was fahren 

Wenn jemand Intresse hat, könnten wir nächste Woche mal Abends durch´s "Messeler Hügelland" fahren. Wären dann evtl. so 50Km und ich glaube sind sogar ca. 400HM *g*


----------



## Lupo (28. April 2006)

hi @ all,
am w.e. sind wir wieder im odenwald, diesmal auf dem campingplatz in schlierbach und am sonntag findet ne grössere tour statt zu der alle interessierten eingeladen sind.

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Google (28. April 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ all,
> am w.e. sind wir wieder im odenwald, diesmal auf dem campingplatz in schlierbach und am sonntag findet ne grössere tour statt zu der alle interessierten eingeladen sind.
> 
> gruss, wolfgang


Hmmm....bei ner knappen Stunde Anfahrt hätte ich gerne abgeklärt ob das Auto frei ist. Muß ich aber nicht weil ich am Sonntag schon mit BlackTrek eine Erkundungstour für die Neuauflage der "Echten Tour rund um Hanau" ausgemacht habe. Bisschen früher und ich hätts vielleicht mitplanen können. Schade  

Ihr fahrt ja sicherlich dieses Jahr noch des öfteren wohin. Würd gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Wenns geht ein bisserl früher bescheid geben und ich schau das es dann klappt.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Lupo (28. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil ich am Sonntag schon mit BlackTrek eine Erkundungstour für die Neuauflage der "Echten Tour rund um Hanau" ausgemacht habe. ...
> Grüße
> 
> Frank


...dann bring doch die sonja einfach mit 
werds auf alle fälle bekanntgeben wenn wir wieder unterwegs sind. ausserdem stehen ja auch noch die touren im westerwald und der lieserpfad an. da wird die anfahrt aber etwas länger sein aber dafür lohnt sie sich um so mehr...


----------



## Sakir (28. April 2006)

Huhu,

am w.e. bin ich mit der Familie im odenwald, diesmal auf dem 
campingplatz in schlierbach und am sonntag fahr ich mit  
bis Dienstag dann , ausser diese welche jene kommen


----------



## Ippie (28. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mich bis Dienstag verabschieden. Morsche früh fahre ich nach Berlin. Dort zeigen wir den Bayern, wo der Hammer hängt. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (28. April 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann bring doch die sonja einfach mit


 Mal gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2006)

auch wenn ich bei den Wetteraussichten damit rechne überhaupt nicht auf dem Rad zu sitzen ...

... könnte ich morgen die Weschnitzrunde fahren oder mit den Dietzebächer eine Odenwald-Renner-Runde dehen. Wir aber wohl weder das ein noch das andere  

... hätte ich gerne mal @googles und [email protected] Startpunkt und -zeit gewusst, wenn Ihr auf Trailsuche gehen solltet. Vorausgesitzt Ihr lasst Kreis Offenächer noch in Euren erlauchten HU-Kreis  

... haben Andreas und ich unsere "einmalimjahrtaunustour" am Montag vor. Gestartet wird wenn überhaupt direkt hier und nicht erst Hohemark  Wir werden die Billtalhöhe anfahren, guggen, eine Rund drehe und zum Zieleinlauf nach Frankfurt fahren. Start ist 11 Uhr.

Sonst noch was ...

... JAAAAA ... Scheizzwetter :kotz:


----------



## Google (28. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... hätte ich gerne mal @googles und [email protected] Startpunkt und -zeit gewusst, wenn Ihr auf Trailsuche gehen solltet. Vorausgesitzt Ihr lasst Kreis Offenächer noch in Euren erlauchten HU-Kreis


 Schwallbacke   Kannst Dich jederzeit melden wenn Du an einer Tour Interesse hast...so wie ich das auch hier tun werde

Wir wollen halt mal den Steinheimer Bereich, Steinbrüche und den Hainstädter/Klein-Auheimer Bereich genauer abfahren, weil da eben noch erheblich Gelänteanteil fehlt, was einigermaßen ansprechend ist, Der Rest ist ja ein echtes Highlight. Leider warst Du ja bei der letzten Tour wegen einer Erkältung nicht dabei. Ob wir dann die bisher festestehende Tour vom letzten Mal abfahren weiß ich auch net.. Ist halt die Frage ob Dich das Hin-und Hergefahre interessiert...

Na ja,und dann versuch ich noch abzuklären, ob wir vieleicht erst mal die Lupotour mitfahren und an einem anderen Tag die Erkundungen anstellen


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2006)

*LANGEWEILT*, hab noch nicht mal was an nem Rad zu schrauben  

Ich glaub ich brauch langsam vernünftige Regenkleidung 
Kann mir da Jemand was empfehlen  

Wenigstens gibts um 15 Uhr Radsport im TV


----------



## richtig (29. April 2006)

hallo,

hab heute 2 fusions (ich glaube es waren zwei. einmal doppelbrücke an blauem rad... einmal pike an braunem) auf weißem pickup zw. groß-umstadt und dieburg gesehen. hanauer kennzeichen. kennt jemand von euch die jungs?

grussascha


----------



## Andreas (30. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *LANGEWEILT*, hab noch nicht mal was an nem Rad zu schrauben
> 
> Ich glaub ich brauch langsam vernünftige Regenkleidung
> Kann mir da Jemand was empfehlen
> ...



Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Protective Regenjacke bei Bicycles gekauft.
Die kann man für die Trikottasche eng zusammenfalten. Für unter den
Helm habe ich noch nichts und von einer Regenhose kann ich nur abraten.

Trotzdem könnte das Wetter besser werden. Am Montag soll es ja
zumindest trocken bleiben.

Heute war nix - auch nicht mit der Eintracht


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Protective Regenjacke bei Bicycles gekauft.
> Die kann man für die Trikottasche eng zusammenfalten. Für unter den
> Helm habe ich noch nichts und von einer Regenhose kann ich nur abraten.
> 
> ...


Ist das die hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8803044401&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
Preislich ja OK. Und wie atmunksaktiv ist die wirklich ?

Die hier, hatt in der Bike mit sehr gut abgeschnitten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8800233574&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
Preislich auch noch im Rahmen.

Die Atmungsaktivität is ja das Problem bei der Regenkleidung. Da gibt es zwar so ein Superteil von Assos aber soviel Geld investier ich nicht - jedanfalls nicht in Kleidung  

Und hier im Forum scheinen Einige mit so durchsichtigen dünnen Plastikjacken zu fahren. Da wird man doch nässer von innen als von außen  

Regenhose habe ich von Gore seit Ewigkeiten schon, aber noch nie angehabt.

Hoffe es ist wirklich trocken am Montag. Wo teffen wir uns eigentlich


----------



## KillerN (30. April 2006)

richtig schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> hab heute 2 fusions (ich glaube es waren zwei. einmal doppelbrücke an blauem rad... einmal pike an braunem) auf weißem pickup zw. groß-umstadt und dieburg gesehen. hanauer kennzeichen. kennt jemand von euch die jungs?
> 
> grussascha



Ein FUsion mit Doppelbrücke bzw Pike ? Wiegt sicher 15kg  

Ne mal echt, wir haben keinen bei uns der solche Fusions fährt wäre mir zumindest neu.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Andreas (30. April 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das die hier:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8803044401&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> Preislich ja OK. Und wie atmunksaktiv ist die wirklich ?



Ja, das ist die Regenjacke. Nimm aber mindestens XL.
Du kannst meine morgen ja mal anprobieren. Ich hoffe ich werde sie aber nicht brauchen.

Wie wäre es um 11:15 h am Patershäuser Hofgut.
Hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist die Regenjacke. Nimm aber mindestens XL.
> Du kannst meine morgen ja mal anprobieren. Ich hoffe ich werde sie aber nicht brauchen.
> 
> Wie wäre es um 11:15 h am Patershäuser Hofgut.
> Hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?


OK, bis dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. Mai 2006)

Bevor die Weglein alle wieder mit Dornen und Gestrüpp zugewachsen sind, sich die Angler draufgesetzt haben, die Heerscharen von Nordic Walking Tanten durchwalzen oder am Ende noch FKK-Anhänger den Weg versperren, sollten wir mal wieder Hanau auf möglichst kleinen Trails umrunden.
Hier der LMB-Eintrag dazu: Tour rund um Hanau.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor die Weglein alle wieder mit Dornen und Gestrüpp zugewachsen sind, sich die Angler draufgesetzt haben, die Heerscharen von Nordic Walking Tanten durchwalzen oder am Ende noch FKK-Anhänger den Weg versperren, sollten wir mal wieder Hanau auf möglichst kleinen Trails umrunden.
> Hier der LMB-Eintrag dazu: Tour rund um Hanau.


EINGETRAGEN 

Und für die Kreis OF die sich mit nach HU trauen noch ein weiterer Treffpunkt:

*10:15 Paterhäuser Hofgut*


----------



## KillerN (1. Mai 2006)

Mist habe ja alle Touren schon verpasst, habe bis eben gepennt ;-)

Na ja muss ich mich halt alleine auf Tour begeben.


----------



## Andreas (1. Mai 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Mist habe ja alle Touren schon verpasst, habe bis eben gepennt ;-)
> 
> Na ja muss ich mich halt alleine auf Tour begeben.



Naja, 8 min hättest Du noch Zeit gehabt bis wir gestartet sind.  

Ich hatte heute eine Premiere. Von zu Hause bin ich noch nie zum Feldberg
hoch gefahren. An zwei Punkten haben wir das Henninger Rennen verfolgen
können. Zum Zieleinlauf in Sachenhausen kamen wir leider zu spät.
Daran müssen wir nächstes Jahr arbeiten.  

Alles in allem ein super Tag und die paar Regentropfen haben uns nicht weiter
gestört. Die Bratwurst und das Radler auf der Biltalhöhe haben gut geschmeckt. 130 km und 1150 hm stand zum Schluß auf meinem Tacho.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, 8 min hättest Du noch Zeit gehabt bis wir gestartet sind.
> 
> Ich hatte heute eine Premiere. Von zu Hause bin ich noch nie zum Feldberg
> hoch gefahren. An zwei Punkten haben wir das Henninger Rennen verfolgen
> ...


ich bin die kurze Variante mit nur 115 KM gefahren. Hatt mir aber gelangt. Habe festgesellt, dass ich im Winter fitter war wie jetzt. An ein ODW-X brauch im im Moment gar nicht zu denken  Mann - letztes Jahr sind wir am 30 April den ersten ODWx gefahren und dann Tags drauf auf den Feldi und keiner hatt was gespührt.

Schön nass und kühl wars auf dem Feldi


----------



## Runterfahrer (2. Mai 2006)

Fahre am Donnerstag von Hanau in den Bikepark nach Winterberg und kann noch jemanden mitnehmen. Bei Interesse PM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (2. Mai 2006)

Schade das ich am Sonntag nicht da bin  
Wollte ja schon das letzte mal mit, aber da war ich glaube ich auch krank. Ich werds aber bestimmt noch schaffen mit zufahren!! 

Wünsche allen eine Bikereiche Woche - was bei dem Wetter Vorraussetzung ist und für die, die am Sonntag in Schotten sind viel Spaß & Glück


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits 

Die Woche ist ja schon stark vorangeschritten, das WE naht. Vor allem naht es *sonnig*  Deshalb möchte ich nochmals an diese Tour erinnern:


			
				BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor die Weglein alle wieder mit Dornen und Gestrüpp zugewachsen sind, sich die Angler draufgesetzt haben, die Heerscharen von Nordic Walking Tanten durchwalzen oder am Ende noch FKK-Anhänger den Weg versperren, sollten wir mal wieder Hanau auf möglichst kleinen Trails umrunden.
> Hier der LMB-Eintrag dazu: Tour rund um Hanau.



Es fahren ja nicht alle in Schotten mit oder sind wie RedRum an diesen Tag nicht da. Es sei nochmals bemerkt, daß es sich um eine absolute

*GENIESSERTOUR​*
ohne Rennambitionen handelt  Ich denk schon, daß die Tour auch etwas Besonderes hat. 

Ansonsten wünsch ich dem Rest viel Erfolg in Schotten und ein schönes WE

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Sakir (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich melde mich auch mal wieder....

am letzten Donnerstag habe ich doch endlich mein Bike geholt  und
Freitag dann sofort mit der Familie nach Schlierbach (Bike natürlich auch
dabei)
Am Samstag habe ich dann mit dem Lupo eine kleine Runde gedreht, dabei
habe ich schon gemerkt, das irgendwas mit mir nicht stimmt.... er ist mir regelrecht davon gedüst  
von da an ging es mit mir steil bergab, bis zu Fieber etc.  seitdem
gehts mir echt beschissen, liege mit Hals, Kopf, Ohr und Gliederschmerzen
im Bett/Couch...
und mein Bke ist auch wieder beim Günter, da die vorderrad Bremse versagt
hat !

so dann... bis die Tage....


----------



## KillerN (4. Mai 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> von da an ging es mit mir steil bergab, bis zu Fieber etc.  seitdem
> gehts mir echt beschissen, liege mit Hals, Kopf, Ohr und Gliederschmerzen
> im Bett/Couch...
> und mein Bke ist auch wieder beim Günter, da die vorderrad Bremse versagt
> hat !



UIUIUI, habs schon vom Lupo gehört, gute Besserung !!!
Fällt Schotten für dich ins Wasser ?

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] Endlich das neue Rad und jetzt krank. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde  Gute Besserung.

@[email protected] ich bin eingetragen und komme zu Dir Heim

@[email protected] Bist Du am Sonntag dabei oder nicht, sehe ich Dich - und/oder Weitere - um 10:15 am Patershäuser


----------



## Sakir (4. Mai 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt Schotten für dich ins Wasser ?


jap, da werde ich nicht mitfahren....
solange es mir nichgt 100%tig Super geht, bewege ich mich nicht aus 
dem Haus, habe keine Lust noch länger krank zu sein, besonders nicht
bei so einem Wetter und dem neuen Bike im Keller  

Jendenfalls habe ich erstmal nächste Woche Nachtschicht und danach
Spätschicht.... also wohl keine Touren unter der Woche mit mir !


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> dem neuen Bike im Keller
> !


lang die Kraft für Bilder - sehen will  

Gerade von radeln heimgekommen und erstmal vorn PC. Jetzt weis ich warum mir der Winter so sympatisch ist - da rennt nicht so viel Getier auf einem rum


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2006)

und gleich der erste Crosspost  

Unser "Kreis Offenbach" Thread ist wieder aktiviert  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2660877&postcount=241


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> lang die Kraft für Bilder - sehen will
> 
> Gerade von radeln heimgekommen und erstmal vorn PC. Jetzt weis ich warum mir der Winter so sympatisch ist - da rennt nicht so viel Getier auf einem rum



Jo war heute auch ne schöne Runde drehen und von Raupen bis Käfer war alles dabei. Trotzdem ist mir die warme Jahreszeit symphatischer 

Am Wochenende kann ich ja keine Touren mitfahren, weil ich in Leipzsch bin, aber werd dann heute noch mal das Wetter ausnutzen  
Nächste Woche könnte man evtl. Abends mal wieder was zusammen fahren ?!

Wünsche allen ein scheenes Wochenende und für die Schotten-Fahrer viel Glück in Schotten!!! :that:


----------



## Andreas (5. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Bist Du am Sonntag dabei oder nicht, sehe ich Dich - und/oder Weitere - um 10:15 am Patershäuser



Ich habe mal gerechnet und bei mir klappt es zeitlich doch nicht. Um 14:30 h muesste ich mich spaetestens auf den Heimweg begeben um noch puenktlich zu meiner Verabredung zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche könnte man evtl. Abends mal wieder was zusammen fahren ?!
> :



JA und poste hier wenn Du fährst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130940


----------



## Sakir (5. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> lang die Kraft für Bilder - sehen will


habe mein Bike wieder, es war Luft in der Leitung .....
nachher werde ich es mal etwas von dem Dreck des Odenwaldes befreien
und dann eine paar _vorab _Bilder machen, die richtigen Bilder macht 
am besten unser Profi "Lupo"

bei den ganzen "zusätzlichen" Thread´s muss man echt einen Arbeitsplatz
mit Internet haben, sonst hat man keine Chance auf dem laufenden zu
bleiben.....


----------



## Lupo (5. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> JA und poste hier wenn Du fährst:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130940


wo soll ich eigentlich posten wenn ich die unter dem namen "bierhannestour" bekannt gewordene runde fahren will   
das problem ist dass dabei die stadtgebiete von offenbach und frankfurt, sowie der main-kinzig-kreis und der wetterau-kreis befahren werden.... 
muss ich jetzt auch einen neuen thread dafür aufmachen


----------



## Sakir (5. Mai 2006)

Halli Hallo

hier mal ein paar Bilder zu meinem neuen Bike !
sicherlich werden der ein oder andere noch ein paar Teile finden, die man 
verschönern oder leichter machen kann... ich bin aber imo damit zufrieden
und wenn ich mal wieder lust und laune habe wechsel ich das eine oder
andere Teil auch aus !

aber erstmal muss ich gesund werden und dann ab in den Wald... ich 
will die Bremse und Federgabel testen    


http://sakir.bikepage.info/bilder/mein_bike/fusion_slash_sl_06-05-02_01.jpg
http://sakir.bikepage.info/bilder/mein_bike/fusion_slash_sl_06-05-02_02.jpg
http://sakir.bikepage.info/bilder/mein_bike/fusion_slash_sl_06-05-02_03.jpg
http://sakir.bikepage.info/bilder/mein_bike/fusion_slash_sl_06-05-02_04.jpg
http://sakir.bikepage.info/bilder/mein_bike/fusion_slash_sl_06-05-02_05.jpg
http://sakir.bikepage.info/bilder/mein_bike/fusion_slash_sl_06-05-02_06.jpg

Grüße....


----------



## Andreas (5. Mai 2006)

In weiss sieht es natuerlich schick aus. Nur putzen musst du es dann oefters.
Bei dem Wachhund kannst du die ein Schloss sparen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Mai 2006)

@Sakir... GEIL! Weiss an nem Hardtail! GEIL!
Meins werd ich ja auch in der Farbe lacken lassen. Finde, dass sieht einfach edel und schick aus   

Hoffe, dass es dir schnell wieder besser geht.


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wo soll ich eigentlich posten wenn ich die unter dem namen "bierhannestour" bekannt gewordene runde fahren will
> das problem ist dass dabei die stadtgebiete von offenbach und frankfurt, sowie der main-kinzig-kreis und der wetterau-kreis befahren werden....
> muss ich jetzt auch einen neuen thread dafür aufmachen


 Seehr spitzfindischschsch.... Dir als aaalen Offebacher empfehle Dir den Kreis Offenbach. Ich könnt wetten die meisten registrierens  Und Werbung haste dann noch in den anderen Threadis  

Aber das muß jeder selbst wissen wie er es handhaben will

@[email protected] Schönes Bike  Da macht das Fahren gleich doppelt so viel Spass. Das Hundchen siehts glaub ich gelassener


----------



## SteelManni (5. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wo soll ich eigentlich posten wenn ich die unter dem namen "bierhannestour" bekannt gewordene runde fahren will
> das problem ist dass dabei die stadtgebiete von offenbach und frankfurt, sowie der main-kinzig-kreis und der wetterau-kreis befahren werden....
> muss ich jetzt auch einen neuen thread dafür aufmachen



 
ja, neuer thread! neuer thread! 

mach isch konkret bald auch einen auf:
 thread Kahl 

ich probier auch mal in Schotten mein Glück!

@Sakir, willkommen im Club, Glückwunsch!
Schönes Teil Dein Slash, und so sauber!

SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] schönes Rad  Viel Spaß damit. Mir persönlich würde ein RS WC in weiß besser gefallen und schwarze Laufräder wären passender. Ist ja ausbaufähig  

@[email protected] Wo ein Offenbächer hin gehört erklärt sich ja von selbst ...

NICHT nach Frankfurt
NICHT nach Hanau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. Mai 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> mach isch konkret bald auch einen auf:
> thread Kahl


darf ich dann auch einen 
thread FUSIONisten
aufmachen ?  

der Arzt hat mir heute ein Entzündungshemendes Schmerzmittel 
verschrieben, da ich die halbe Nacht wegen Rücken und Beinschmerzen 
nicht schlafen konnte, ausserdem habe ich stricktes Anstregungs verbot....
ob er mich wohl kennt    

wünsche schon mal allen Schotten fahreren viel Glück.... 
ich wäre so gerne dabei....  

@Erdi01: die silbernen LR hatte ich noch, sonst wären sie schwarz  

@SteelManni: ist auch frisch geputzt... also reinigungs intensiv ist das 
weiss schon, aber was macht man nicht alles fürs Hobby


----------



## KillerN (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo @ ALL

morgen ist es ja soweit, der erste Marathon der Saison steht an  
Habe eben gesehen, das gestern schon 600 Voranmeldungen in Schotten eingangen sind. Bin mal gespannt wieviele es mit den Nachmeldungen werden.

Sobald ich Zuhause bin, werde ich mal einen kurzen Bericht abliefern, muss danach nämlich auf nen GB.

Ich hoffe alle kommen gut durch und haben weder Stürze noch Defekte.

Also bis dann

Grüße, Jens


----------



## KillerN (6. Mai 2006)

So eben sinds über 650 Teilnehmer geworden 

@Google, Dein Spiel aus der Signatur, will ja gar nicht alles erraten ;-)


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Mai 2006)

Sooo, nochmal ein paar Worte zu der "Tour rund um Hanau"(TM) morgen:

Wir fahren wie gehabt mit dem Uhrzeigersinn um Hanau. In Hainstadt fallen wir in ein Eiscafe ein. Ab dann hat sich die Tour leicht verändert und ich hoffe, ich finde das morgen überhaupt wieder, wo ich langfahren möchte. 

 Ich liefere Euch dann am Galgen dem Henker von Steinheim (Google) aus und er wird Euch auf dem Rest unseres des Weges die Richtung weisen  .

Die Wege sind momentan in einem super Zustand. Let there be rock!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2006)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf Morgen. 

Mein Prophet habe ich in letzter Zeit wieder ein wenig erleichtert und nach fast einem Jahr habe ich mein Zielgewicht heute exakt erreicht  

11,50 Kg fahrfertig
11,12 Kg katalogbereinigt

Meine Kette is bald hin und aus Sympatie wird dann gleich das Ritzelpaket noch mitgetauscht gegen XTR. Damit wird das katalogbereinigte Gewicht unter 11 Kg rutschen, bei voller Gelängetauglichkeit  

Ein Prophet unter 11 Kg hatt CD von Haus aus nicht im Programm  

Noch leichter wird nur mein Raven sein, das jetzt auch vor der Vollendung steht. Die Tune Schnellspanner liegen bereits hier und eine alupolierte Fatty Ultra DL ist auf dem Weg zu mir - und dann - ist das Raven viel zu schade um geflogen zu werden  

Gibt es eigentlich so große Vitrienen


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe daheimgebliebenen   

Eben bin ich aus der Dusche und dachte mir, ich erzähl gleich mal wies war.

Also bekannte gesichter waren am Start: Dr.Faust,Wissefux,Barracuda,Steel Manni, Homburger und MAT (allerdings auf der Langstrecke).

Die Strecke war perfekt präpariert und hatte guten Grip, es waren 700 Teilnehmer am Start davon ca. 500 (bin mir net ganz sicher)auf der Kurzstrecke.

Mein beginn war recht flott, allerdings fühlte ich mich noch nicht genug warmgefahren und machte nur langsam plätze gut, auf den ersten Abfahrten konnte man richtig Speed geben und schon mal 70Km/h fahren. 
Ich fuhr ne ganze Zeitlang hinter der Frauensiegerin her und überholte mit ihr ne ganze Menge fahrer, bis ich sie dann überholte  
Die Trailpasagen bergauf wurden mir fast ein bischen zu langsam gefahren, leider hatte ich ein alten Hardteil vor mir und der fahrer technische schwierigkeiten mit den Wurzeln. 
Die Trailpassage bergab bzw. am Gipfel wurde meiner CO2 Pumpe zum verhängnis beim allersteilsten Stück ist sie mir rausgeflogen, bin aber weitergefahren. Das Trailstück war echt vom feinsten und dieses Jahr kam ich problemlos vorbei ohne gestört zu werden.

Gegen Ende (letzten 10km) habe ich nochmal richtig gepowert und alles gegeben, dabei habe ich ne Menge überholen können und bin auf einen konkurenten Gestoßen den ich unbendingt noch auf der letzten, sehr sehr schnellen abfahrt überholen wollte. Das wurde mir fast zum Verhängnis, da ich bei höchstgeschwindigkeit an ihn zwar rankam, aber die Kurve (Teer) nicht mehr packte, ich bremste und ich hob hinten ab, konnte mich gerade noch abfangen (ich sah mich schon in der Eisenabsperrung) und durch geschicktes Bremsen in die Kurve manövrieren. PUH ! Das wäre einmal Krankenwagen gewesen. Leider war dann der Fahrer zu weit weg von mir und durch die verwinkelten Straßen nicht mehr einholbar.

Jetzt die Fakten:

Fahrzeit: 2:00:01 Std (Vorjahr: 2:15:40 Std)
Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 22Km/h
Höchstgeschwindigkeit 74,5km/h

Platz Gesamt: 93
Herren: 39
Abstand zum Sieger: 15 Minuten

Obwohl ich 15 Minuten schneller war als letztes Jahr habe ich mich im Gesammtergebnis verschlechtert, da liegt daran das sehr viel mehr Topfahrer /Teams am Start waren. (Letztes Jahr fuhren nur 500 Fahrer insgesammt mit)

@MAT Wir haben leider nur bis zur 4Std (nach deiner Startzeit) gewartet, nicht sauer sein. Leider konnte man nicht schauen wie lange deine erste Runde gedauert hat. 

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (7. Mai 2006)

super Jens    
und ich sitz daheim in der Sonne....

ich mach mich jetzt mal langsam für die Nachtschicht bereit !
daher werde ich erst wieder frühestens am Wochenende radlen 
können, wenn dann jemand etwas trailiges anbietet bin ich gerne 
dabei.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liefere Euch dann am Galgen dem Henker von Steinheim (Google) aus und er wird Euch auf dem Rest unseres des Weges die Richtung weisen



Jetzt kann ich mit der Aussage was anfangen. Google willkommen im Club der Adligen. Jetzt gibt es nicht nur den "Schleifer vom Binselberg" sonder auch den "Henker von Steinheim"    

Hab mir die Tour mal auf der Top50 angeschaut. Ist ja wirklich genau einmal um Hanau und einmal um jeden dieser Hanuer Steinbruchtümpel. Die haben was, die werd ich mir auch nochmal genauer anschauen. Kann gar nicht begreifen, dass ich da noch nie war 

*DICKES LOB *an die beiden Guides


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Mai 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrzeit: 2:00:01 Std (Vorjahr: 2:15:40 Std)


Super! Aber beim nächsten Mal sprintest du die eine Sekunde auch noch weg.


			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @MAT Wir haben leider nur bis zur 4Std (nach deiner Startzeit) gewartet, nicht sauer sein. Leider konnte man nicht schauen wie lange deine erste Runde gedauert hat.


Bin mega sauer, aber das hat nix mit dir zu tun. Mein Bericht ist bei den AWBern.
ciao, matthias


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir die Tour mal auf der Top50 angeschaut. Ist ja wirklich genau einmal um Hanau und einmal um jeden dieser Hanuer Steinbruchtümpel. Die haben was, die werd ich mir auch nochmal genauer anschauen. Kann gar nicht begreifen, dass ich da noch nie war


Ähm, wir haben noch welche ausgelassen, aber ich glaube, fürs erste wars auch genug... 
Wir hatten uns schon Sorgen gemacht, dass das gerade Dir vielleicht nicht so Spass macht. Insgesamt wäre ich mal neugierig, wie die anderen Mitfahrer die Steinbruch-Trails so fanden.    

Ich mags gerne, aber im Moment hab ich auch erstmal genug Kratzer von Dornen und Zweigen. Vielleicht doch besser was für Herbst und Winter.




			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> *DICKES LOB *an die beiden Guides


Vielen Dank!


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt wäre ich mal neugierig, wie die anderen Mitfahrer die Steinbruch-Trails so fanden.
> Vielen Dank!



Hallo,
auch ich wollte mal ein Lob an unsere beiden Guide's aussprechen! 
Wegen der Trails um den Grünen See, die sollten wir mal unter der Woche als After Work Runde unter die Stollen nehmen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt wäre ich mal neugierig, wie die anderen Mitfahrer die Steinbruch-Trails so fanden.
> Vielen Dank!



Hallo,
auch ich wollte mal ein Lob an unsere beiden Guide's aussprechen! 
Wegen der Trails um den Grünen See, die sollten wir mal unter der Woche als After Work Runde unter die Stollen nehmen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt wäre ich mal neugierig, wie die anderen Mitfahrer die Steinbruch-Trails so fanden.
> Vielen Dank!



Hallo,
auch ich wollte mal ein Lob an unsere beiden Guide's aussprechen! 
Wegen der Trails um den Grünen See, die sollten wir mal unter der Woche als After Work Runde unter die Stollen nehmen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt wäre ich mal neugierig, wie die anderen Mitfahrer die Steinbruch-Trails so fanden.
> Vielen Dank!



Hallo,
auch ich wollte mal ein Lob an unsere beiden Guide's aussprechen! 
Wegen der Trails um den Grünen See, die sollten wir mal unter der Woche als After Work Runde unter die Stollen nehmen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt wäre ich mal neugierig, wie die anderen Mitfahrer die Steinbruch-Trails so fanden.
> Vielen Dank!



Hallo,
auch ich wollte mal ein Lob an unsere beiden Guide's aussprechen! 
Wegen der Trails um den Grünen See, die sollten wir mal unter der Woche als After Work Runde unter die Stollen nehmen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## LTD Team (8. Mai 2006)

mir hats fürs erste mal auch sehr viel spaß gemacht gestern, es war eine recht angenehme/gemütliche tour, allerdings hat sich die definition "gemütlich" heute früh in luft aufgelöst, ich spür meine beine nicht mehr  

auch von mir ein lob an unsere beiden guide's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (8. Mai 2006)

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen schöne tour und nette truppe gewesen mach ich gern wieder mal mit.

steinbruchtrails: haben spass gemacht nur schade dass keine richtigen gefällestücke drin sind beim nächsten mal sollen wir aber ausserhalb der badesaison dort hin. bei dem betrieb gestern fährste ja den vielen nudisten dort fast den schniedel ab 

@rocky-mountain: 1x loben hätte gereicht, sonst werden sie ja noch grössenahnsinnig, unsere kompetenten guides


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @rocky-mountain: 1x loben hätte gereicht, sonst werden sie ja noch grössenahnsinnig, unsere kompetenten guides



@[email protected] War nicht beabsichtigt, hatte Probleme mit meinem ersten post, habe gedacht es ist nicht übertragen worden, doch dann wars passiert. 

Dir auch noch eine dankeschön für die Pannenhilfe 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] bei mir wird es heute nichts. Ich fühle mich nicht so gut.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## DonMadTom (9. Mai 2006)

Ja war soweit ich dabei war schon sehr geoil....schade dass ich den Rest nicht mehr mitbekommen habe, aber hat mit auch gereicht ... Trail ist schon was anderes als Fahrradweg ...  wenn ihr das in der Form Flachland keine HM und langsam wieder fahrt, bin ich gerne auch die ganze Tour dabei. Thx und Gruesse an alle DMT


----------



## Andreas (11. Mai 2006)

Jetzt hat Schotten seinen Skandal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=218159


----------



## Sakir (12. Mai 2006)

huhu

kurzer krankenbericht....
so langsam gehts mir wieder besser, der druck auf den Ohren kommt 
nicht mehr und die Kopfschmerzen sind auch weg.... also kann ich
wohl wieder oktiv auf Bike gehen  

ich werde morgen mal eine Rennerunde drehen, Nachmittags und grob
Richtung Ippie....
Sonntag werde ich mit dem MTB eine Runde drehen, startzeit richtet sich
nach wetter und dem, was zuhause noch zu machen ist *ggg*

ist hier noch jemand in diesen Thread, oder alle abgewandert  

so denne, bis demnächst


----------



## loti (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo sakir,
so wie ich  Dich am Dienstag bei google's-Tour erlebt habe, frage ich mich schon, wie es ist, wenn Du erst "oktiv" fährst. 
Fliegst Du dann?
Ich gönne es Dir aber sehr, dass er Dir besser geht und genieße Deine Touren.
Am Wochende bin ich schon total verplant, außerdem würde ich Dich beim
"fliegen" nur behindern.
Ansonsten werde ich natürlich auch in diesem Thread weiterhin mitlesen und posten und mitfahren.
Denn dies ist der Ursprungsthread- er darf nicht untergehen!
Die restlichen sind nur Ableger!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Die restlichen sind nur Ableger!



Sehe ich genauso 

Nach meiner 105km Tour gestern, sind der Andreas und ich heute zum Binselberg gefahren und sind richtig viele Trails gefahren  
Am Ende hatte ich 75km am Tacho, dazu kommen schätzungsweise 500HM.
Schee wenns so rund läuft, fehlt nur noch das neue Bike  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> , sind der Andreas und ich heute zum Binselberg gefahren und sind richtig viele Trails gefahren
> Grüße, Jens



   

und für die Wetteraussichten morgen gleich nochmal ...

   

Nö, sterben soll der Thread nicht. Brauchen ja einen zum laaaabern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (13. Mai 2006)

Boar mensch ich könnte ....  
So ein scheiß Wetter und das am Wochenende. Was soll das !? Wird sich mein Training heute wohl doch nur aufs Joggen begrenzen


----------



## Sakir (13. Mai 2006)

Morsche

@loti: Bingo, recht hast du !

@KillerN: wann kommt denn dein Bike ? hast du es bis Balduinstein ?

@RedRum, Erdi01: Wetter... papperlapapp... gibt kein schlechtes....  

habe nun die ersten 100km mit dem Slash hinter mir !
ich muss sagen, jetzt weiss ich warum alle auf Fusion stehen  
das Bike lässt sich sowas von genial fahren, in Trails muss man es 
nicht um die kehren Prügeln (wie das RedBull) siehe "weisse Mauer"...
die Steifigkeit etc. ist ein riesen unterschied zu meinem alten  
Bergauf ist es wie eine Bergziege, geht vorne nicht hoch (muss ich noch
mal in den Weinbergen Michelbach testen) und lässt sich ohne Probleme
lenken....
nachdem der Günter die Bremse entlüftet hat und sie mittlerweile ein
wenig eingefahren ist, muss ich echt höllich aufpassen, wie viel ich 
bremse... sie hat solch ein gripp... u nd erst die dosierbarkeit....
ich muss wirklich sagen... *ICH BIN BEGEISTERT*

einziges neg. liegt wohl eher an meiner Fahrtechnik, ich habe ständig 
das gefühle das ich über den Lenker runtergehe... liegt wohl auch an
dem kleineren Rahmen....


----------



## KillerN (13. Mai 2006)

@ Sakir Wäre das Bike laut dem 1.ten Liefertermin gekommen, hätte ich es schon in Balduinstein, es wurde aber um 4 Wochen verschoben, daher wirds wohl nichts. 
Aber meine Fitness und mein Ehrgeiz ist dieses Jahr noch viel größer als letztes und ich habe fest vor den anderen 24h Teams das fürchten zu lehren  

Ich hoffe wir haben für Balduinstein eine starke Mannschaft am Start  

Grüße, Jens

P.S.: @Redrum, wenn du auch immer so früh aufstehst und losfahren willste biste selber schuld, bin um 11 Uhr aufgestanden und hier ist das Wetter echt OK.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] wie ist Dein Slash jetzt eingentlich ausgestattet 

Und was hälst Du von TerraLogic


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sakir Wäre das Bike laut dem 1.ten Liefertermin gekommen, hätte ich es schon in Balduinstein, *es wurde aber um 4 Wochen verschoben*, daher wirds wohl nichts.OK.



Canyon halt - wozu die Liefertermine nenne frage ich mich schon immer. Und noch mehr frage ich mich, wie Leute Wochen oder gar Moooonate auf ein Versandbike warten können


----------



## Andreas (13. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon halt - wozu die Liefertermine nenne frage ich mich schon immer. Und noch mehr frage ich mich, wie Leute Wochen oder gar Moooonate auf ein Versandbike warten können



Man muß eben rechtzeitig im Winter bestellen  

@Sakir: Warte erst mal wenn Du wieder ein Bike mit V-Brake fährst. 
Der Unterschied ist noch krasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (13. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wie ist Dein Slash jetzt eingentlich ausgestattet
> 
> Und was hälst Du von TerraLogic


Terralogic.... sehr schnell... von der Funktion her ist es genial 
ich hatte zuerst ein wneig bedencken, wie sich die Gabel bei härterem 
Gelände gibt... aber ich muss sagen, den Taunus hat sie weggesteckt 
wie nix   ich habe mal den genutzten Federweg gemessen, 
lag bei 93mm bei der 100er... keine Ahnung ob das i.O. ist oder ob ich 
da noch ein wenig mit dem Druck der gabel spielen muss...
sicherlich ist eine Gabel ohne TerraLogic komfortabler, aber dann
hätte ich sie mir nicht kaufen dürfen 

Ausstattung... hmmm.... 
im moment ist noch der kleinkram von meinem alten verbaut.
XT Kurbel, sram x.9 Trigger und Schaltung, Ritchey Vorbau und Sattelstütze,
Syntace Lenker, Crossland, Louis FR 180mm...

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch die Laufräder austausche....
da weiss ich aber nicht so recht, was ich da nehmen sollte...
mir schwebt z.B. 
- dtswiss onyx mit xr4.1d ca. 1900gramm
- mavic crossmax xl/enduro 1805gramm (UST)
wobei ich nicht ganz den unterschied zwischen "enduro" und "xl" kenne
UST ist auch so eine Frage ob sich das lohnt, denn ich habe letztens mal
einen Satz aufgezogen... das ist schon ein kleiner AKT und ohne eine 
ausreichende Luftpumpe kann man das im Gelände bei einem Platten VOLL
vergessen... 
vom Gewicht her macht sich da kein Unterschied ob mit schlauch oder 
ohne und vom Luftdruck her  gibt es auch keine Unterschiede, den Albert
kann man .B. mit/ohne schlauch mit 2 bar fahren....
daher... bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob es sich lohnt, darauf wert zu legen...

irgendwann werde ich wohl noch den Flite Kevlar mit der Ritchey
Sattelstütze durch einen Flite TT und eine gebogene Stütze austauschen.

@Andreas: ich habe mich schon in die Disc ver , die dosierbarkeit ist einfach GOIL....  

@KillerN: dann kann der Lupo, Ippie und ich es ein wenig gemütlicher 
angehen, wenn du un der RedRum dann wieder alles rausholst


----------



## KillerN (13. Mai 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @KillerN: dann kann der Lupo, Ippie und ich es ein wenig gemütlicher
> angehen, wenn du un der RedRum dann wieder alles rausholst



Nenene, wir 3 Du, Red & ich sind wohl die schnelleren aber der Ippie und Lupo sollten auch mal richtig speed machen  

Ich habe ja vor mein jetztiges Bike auch künftig weiter zufahren, auch wenn dann das neue primär genutzt wird, ich wollte jetzt letztens meine Sattelstützte gegen ein leichtes Modell ersetzten, habe aber ein Maß von 30,2   Kennt da jemand was gutes ? 

@Erdi  Ich kann es ja auch nicht verstehen, wie jemand sich ein Bike aufbaut und nie damit fertig wird  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Mai 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja vor mein jetztiges Bike auch künftig weiter zufahren, auch wenn dann das neue primär genutzt wird, ich wollte jetzt letztens meine Sattelstützte gegen ein leichtes Modell ersetzten, habe aber ein Maß von 30,2   Kennt da jemand was gutes ?


Was ist das denn für ein krankes Mass? Vermessen? Sonst hol dir halt ne KCNC in 27.2, die wiegt so um die 160gr und dazu ein Shim (gibts bei hibike von use für 10, wiegt nochmal ca. 10gr). Für wenig Geld kann ich dir auch ne Promax Carbonstütze überlassen in 27.2 und 220gr.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Erdi  Ich kann es ja auch nicht verstehen, wie jemand sich ein Bike aufbaut und nie damit fertig wird
> 
> Grüße, Jens


DAS ist ja auch was anderes  Bau Dir mal ein Radl mit Teilen auf, die es gar nicht mehr gibt. Das zusammensuchen dauert halt ein Weilchen. Ihr mit Euren modernen Rädern rennt in den nächsten Laden und schon habt Ihr was Ihr braucht. Außer natürlich man geht zu Canyon, die haben noch nicht mal aktuelles vorrätig  

@[email protected] Fürs MTB gilt gleiches wie fürn Renner. Ich würde ein klassischen LRS nehmen. Kein UST. Magura Pro (=DT 240 =günstiger) Mavic XC 717 Disc und für Dein Fahrstiel 32 DT Competition. 
Der LRS würde so um 1650g wiegen und der hält Dich aus. Kosten um 350-400. Mit Latex und Nobby Nic kommt Dein Slah dann in brauchbare Gewichtsregionen. Aber eigentlich bei Dir egal Du könntest auch mim Holandrad in Balduinstein starten. Dann hätte das AWB Team vllt ne Chance an Euch rannzu kommen - im Leben nett


----------



## Sakir (14. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest auch mim Holandrad...


naja, ganz so ist es auch nicht...  

der Tip mit dem LRS ist schon nicht übel....
allerdings keine Latex, eher die "extra light" von schwalbe !

gestern hat mich bei Gelnhausen der Regen erwischt  , dank der
Gore Regenjacke bin ich obenrum absolut trocken geblieben.....
ist aber irgendwie nicht übel das Gefühl, wenn man bei strömendem
Regen über die Landstrasse fegt  (das waren Monsterregentropfen)

@killerN: mein altes "RedBull" bekommt auch wieder ein paar Bauteile
und wird dann mit normalen Pedalen zu dem "mal schnell zum Lidl" 
fahren Fahrrad  

jetzt werde ich mir mal eine Runde raussuchen und dann starten....


----------



## Ippie (15. Mai 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> (das waren Monsterregentropfen)



das war vielleicht Hagel! Bei Deiner Geschwindigkeit und der entsprechenden Wärmeentwicklung (Reibungswärme) kam es Dir vor wie Regen. 

Naja wenn ihr in Balduinstein so heizen wollt, da kann ich ja so ne glatte 15er Runde kalkulieren, gääähn   Da kann ich ja mal das Bier beim Fahren trinken! 
Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich nach kürzester Zeit wieder das Messer zwischen den Zähnen haben und mich beeeeeeeiiiillleeeeenn. Hoffentlich überrascht mich dann nicht die Dunkelheit 
Oder sollte ich vielleicht nur für gute Stimmung sorgen, Verpflegung aufessen und die anderen Teams sabotieren. 

Soviel zum Thema Balduinstein. Was ich mache, entscheide ich Vorort. 

lustigen Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (15. Mai 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mache, entscheide ich Vorort.


wie auch das letzte Jahr sollte SPASS an erster Stelle stehen.. und nicht,
wie erledige ich die Gegener mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen  oder doch

Gestern hat mich doch schon wieder dieser kack Regen erwischt...
langsam mach ich mir gedanken darüber  

diese Woche läuft bei mir nichts, habe Spätschicht    

wochende hat meine Tochter Konfirmation... also auch kein biken  

Nächste Woche schauen wir mal was kommt....


----------



## Runterfahrer (15. Mai 2006)

Sers.. 
Fahre am Freitag von Hanau nach Winterberg in den Bikepark und habe noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei. Wer Interesse hat PM.


----------



## lessiw33 (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sakir,

habe gerade gesehen, bei http://www.egle-parts.de/ (Laufräder) gibt es einen DT-Swiss 240 S Disc XR 4.1 Laufradsatz 2006 im Angebot für 375 Euro.

Gruß
Der heimliche Mitleser


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2006)

achtundfünfzig ... neunundfünfzig ... sechszig ...  

jetzt darf ich  

dem alten Taunusfuchs zum

*HALBENJAHRHUNDERT*

gratuuuullllieeeeren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (16. Mai 2006)

Alles gute unserem besten 
LUPO 
zu seinem 
*HALBENJAHRHUNDERT*

mögest du so... bla bla bla... 
viel Gesundheit und etc.  

        ​


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2006)

Auf dem Moment hat der Erdi01 stundenlang (vorm PC  ) gewartet.


Lupo, auch von mir alles, alles gute zum 


* FUFFZIGSTEN *​
Das Du auch weiterhin so gesund und fit bleibst und wir nochmal so viele Jahre zusammen biken können


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2006)

fuffzisch und noch so fit  
respekt  und alles gute aus dem nachbarfred


----------



## Sakir (16. Mai 2006)

lessiw33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sakir,
> 
> habe gerade gesehen, bei http://www.egle-parts.de/ (Laufräder) gibt es einen DT-Swiss 240 S Disc XR 4.1 Laufradsatz 2006 im Angebot für 375 Euro.
> 
> ...


ui, das ist auch nett übel, danke sehr !


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2006)

Von mir auch 

HERZLICHEN GLUECKWUNSCH

 ZUM GEBURTSTAG 

 und alles Gute !!!​ 

​ 
Bleib weiter so wie Du bist!


----------



## Ippie (16. Mai 2006)

Morsch'n zusammen,

ja weil doppelt besser hält gleich nochmal.

 ALLES GUTE ZUM 50. GEBURTSTAG, LUPO 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Mai 2006)

Alles gute zum Burzeldach   

Wünsch dir einen sonnigen und hoffentlich arbeitsfreien Tag


----------



## SteelManni (16. Mai 2006)

und von mir auch: 

  alles Guude zum Geburtstag       

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2006)

@GPS'ler: 

Hat Zufaellig von Euch jemand digitale Karten von der Zugspitzarena / Oberoesterreich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (17. Mai 2006)

danke jungs für die vielen lieben glückwünsche zu meinem burztag, bin ja ganz gerührt 
erdi hat das timing beim posten seit dem 1.4. noch weiter verbessert. hier erkennt man eben den geübten ebayer 
leider wars nix mit dem arbeitsfreien tag aber dafür wurde der feierabend entsprechend verlängert hab ja morgen abend hoffentlich  gelegenheit dazu wieder einige kalorieen abzubauen 

@andreas: hab bayern nord und süd falls dir das was hilft. das österreichische bundesland mit der zugspitze ist doch tirol, oder? oberösterreich ist doch weiter richtung balkan


----------



## Andreas (17. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: hab bayern nord und süd falls dir das was hilft. das österreichische bundesland mit der zugspitze ist doch tirol, oder? oberösterreich ist doch weiter richtung balkan



Na denn ist es eben Obertirol  
Zugspitze, Plansee und Lermoos sollten noch drauf sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Na denn ist es eben Obertirol
> Zugspitze, Plansee und Lermoos sollten noch drauf sein.


diese Bayern Nord und Süd habe ich auch irgendwo rumfliegen  

Was hast Du vor


----------



## Lupo (17. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Na denn ist es eben Obertirol
> Zugspitze, Plansee und Lermoos sollten noch drauf sein.


ich gugg mal nach, könnte aber knapp werden. sowie man zu weit nach österreich reingeht kaggt das ab 
wann willsten da hin? könnt sein dassde im august da unten aufn paar "hanauer" triffst 



			
				erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du vor



vielleicht sein jodeldiplom machen, dann hat er was eigenes


----------



## Andreas (17. Mai 2006)

Erdi schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du vor



Ich fahre ueber Himmelfahrt mit einer Bekannten nach Lermoos.



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich gugg mal nach, könnte aber knapp werden. sowie man zu weit nach österreich reingeht kaggt das ab
> wann willsten da hin? könnt sein dassde im august da unten aufn paar "hanauer" triffst



Wer faehrt denn alles im August?

Das Jodeldiplom muss nicht wirklich sein ;-)


----------



## Lupo (18. Mai 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wer faehrt denn alles im August?...


ippie, sakir und ich mit mädels, kindern hunden etc... allerdings nach mittenwald und net nach leermoos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (18. Mai 2006)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im thread und schon hat der lupo ganz überraschend Geburtstag und das auch schon zum fünfzigsten mal!

Dann Alles Gude nachträglich zum GEBURTSTAG und entschuldige, hoffe ich hab noch mal fünfzig mal irgend wann schaff ich es auch mal dir am Geburtstag zu gratulieren.  

CU


----------



## SteelManni (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo @ all, 

damit hier nich alles einschläft! 

mal was für die Technik-Freaks unter uns!

http://www.hettlagedrive.de/technical/index.htm

ob das wohl den Einsatz im harten Gelände überlebt?? 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Andreas (22. Mai 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> damit hier nich alles einschläft!
> 
> ...



Die Idee ist gut, sieht aber optisch nicht gerade nach High-Tech aus.
Angeblich soll ja unter Last schalten bequem moeglich sein. Waere schon
ein grosser Vorteil, so ohne Kettenfett und die Ritzel verschleissen dann auch 
nicht. Mal abwarten bis der erste die Alpen mit so einem Antrieb ueberquert.


----------



## Sakir (22. Mai 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> ob das wohl den Einsatz im harten Gelände überlebt??


bei schönem Wetter bestimmt, sobal der erste Dreck zwischen 
den Rippen sitzt ist es vorbei.....


----------



## DonMadTom (23. Mai 2006)

Juhu @ alle ... 

wann fahrt Ihr mal wieder einen gemuetlichen Trail rund um Hanau, wuerde gerne mitfahren. War eine Woche rund um Fuessen unterwegs gewesen, Kultur die Schloesser halt und Musical "Koenig Ludwig2" und Bike war auch dabei.Meine ersten HM, lol, arg stressig autsch, aber schoene Gegend und Berge erst. Hier faehrts sich doch gleich ganz anders, so Flachland Trails und so. Also wann ? LeichtundLocker plz 

MfG DMT


----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich melde mich erstmal bis Montag ab. Ich werde in Wien sein und mich etwas erholen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (25. Mai 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde in Wien sein und mich etwas erholen.


na dann mal viel Spass !

nachdem ich heute den Vatertag nicht so geniesen kann wie ich gerne 
wollte (mit dem Fahrrad eine tour zu  verschiedenen Festen) werde ich 
heute mittag mal ein bischen um die Fasanerie laufen...

Grüße


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. Mai 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> na dann mal viel Spass !
> 
> nachdem ich heute den Vatertag nicht so geniesen kann wie ich gerne
> wollte (mit dem Fahrrad eine tour zu verschiedenen Festen) werde ich
> ...


 
Mein Vatertag läuft auch nicht so wie geplant. Ich darf jetzt auf den Sportplatz und beim Ortsvereinstunier mit Zuschauen. So ein schei... 

Bis demnächst auf dem Bike


----------



## SteelManni (25. Mai 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vatertag läuft auch nicht so wie geplant. Ich darf jetzt auf den Sportplatz und beim Ortsvereinstunier mit Zuschauen. So ein schei...
> 
> Bis demnächst auf dem Bike



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! 

Bei dem Wetter kriegt mich heut keiner aus dem Haus! 

Nur gut das ich gestern noch mit dem Bike unterwegs war,
sonst wäre ich heut ausgerastet!

Das schlimme is nur: es iss keine Besserung in Sicht  

Am Samstag is ja wieder Bike-activ-treff in GK! mal sehen as dann für'n Wetter ist ? 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (26. Mai 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Das schlimme is nur: es iss keine Besserung in Sicht


das stimmt und noch viel schlimmer ist, das es tatsächlich  gibt,
die dann noch bei dem Wetter 5 stunden auf dem Bike sitzen   
ich bin so froh, eine super regenjacke zu haben... dank dir SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (26. Mai 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt und noch viel schlimmer ist, das es tatsächlich  gibt,
> die dann noch bei dem Wetter 5 stunden auf dem Bike sitzen
> ich bin so froh, eine super regenjacke zu haben... dank dir SteelManni


Hut ab Sakir 

bei dem Sauwetter 5h aufm Rad, Gore machts möglich! 

Aber ich denke nach der Zeit, bist Du dann auch langsam von innen naß.

Morgen, morgen ja morgen geht's wieder auf's Bike, egal was der Wetterbericht sagt! 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## hansschleidt (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Gibts am Samstag oder Sonntag ein Gruppe von Leuten denen ich mich vielleicht anschließen könnte? Stelle mir eine nicht so schwer Tour vor, da ich für diese Jahr gerade erst wieder anfange (nach Krankheit) und mir entsprechend die Kondition fehlt. So was bis 50 / 70 KM würde ich schon schaffen. Bin allerdings kein "Hardcore Biker". Insgesamt eher Anfänger ohwohl ich jetzt schon 6 Jahre MTB fahre.

Hans
hansschleidt ist gerade online   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Sakir (27. Mai 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen, morgen ja morgen geht's wieder auf's Bike, egal was der Wetterbericht sagt!


bis jetzt siehts draussen GUT aus.... also.... ab aufs Bike 

ich schnapp mir dann mal mein Rennrad und düsen mal eine Runde


----------



## Sakir (27. Mai 2006)

so, ich bin wieder zurück....
zwar habe ich mein Ziel von 200km in 7std. nicht ganz geschafft
aber bei 189km in 7std. bei 460hm bin ich schon mal  
warscheinlich lags an den gestrigen 130km oder dem stetigen Gegenwind, 
der mir heute einen tierisch geblasen hat  

jetzt gehts mir wieder GUT und das grinsen geht kaum noch von den wangen


----------



## Sakir (28. Mai 2006)

*mal etwas anderes !*

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus *.WMV Dateien eine DVD brennen kann ?

ich habe Videomaterial als .WMV Datei, ca 1,5GB. Diese möchte ich mir
in möglichst bester Qualität auf eine DVD brennen... wie mach ich dies ?
Mit Nero kann ich irgendwie nur VCD und SVCD daraus machen....

THX


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Mai 2006)

Gibt bei Nero Vision Express ein Tool welches man aber dazu kaufen muss und das wandelt dann automatisch um!

Aber ich würde es mit irgend einer Freeware probieren. Guggst du hier:
http://www.soft-ware.net/multimedia/video/dvd/index.asp
Einfach was aussuchen, downloaden, fertig. Dann kannste die WMV-Dateien in DVD-Dateien umwandeln.


----------



## Ippie (29. Mai 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

bin wieder aus Wien zurück. Null Sport (Wetter) und viele kalorienreiche Köstlichkeiten. Das Wetter war auch wieder zum:kotz: 
Und wie ich gestern abend mit dem Zug in den Spessart komme, ist schönstes Bike-Wetter. Da hätte ich ausflippen können. Die aussichten für die Woche sind echt der Hammer. Regen, regen und max. 14° C. Ich wandere nach Malle aus. Petrus will doch nicht, das ich Anfang Juni die Heizung anschalte und mit langer Hose fahre! Eher sitze ich auf der Couch und fresse mir den Ranzen voll! Wo ist die globale Erwärmung? (trifft wohl nicht auf Deutschland zu).

frostiger Gruß

Volker


----------



## Dill (29. Mai 2006)

Ich hab auch vorhin gedacht ach was für wunderschönes Bike Wetter na ja und dann kam ab nachmittags der Regen runter,da war ich aber noch 30 km von daheim weg.
Resultat Fangopackungwegen fehlenden mud guards .

Hoffe ihr hattet mehr glück.
grüße
Dill


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Mai 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Die aussichten für die Woche sind echt der Hammer. Regen, regen und max. 14° C. Ich wandere nach Malle aus. Petrus will doch nicht, das ich Anfang Juni die Heizung anschalte und mit langer Hose fahre! Eher sitze ich auf der Couch und fresse mir den Ranzen voll! Wo ist die globale Erwärmung? (trifft wohl nicht auf Deutschland zu).
> 
> frostiger Gruß
> 
> Volker



          

Schießbude eröffnet  

zwei habe ich schön erlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Mai 2006)

Nettes Game  Hab die zwei in der Mitte weg.





			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> .............................................   ​


----------



## Andreas (30. Mai 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Game  Hab die zwei in der Mitte weg.



In der Rhoen hat es wirklich heute Nacht geschneit  

Zweiter von links:
  X


----------



## Ippie (30. Mai 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schießbude eröffnet
> 
> zwei habe ich schön erlegt



Das war ja gestern wieder super. Pünktlich zum Feierabend hat es mal wieder geregnet. Also bin ich schön brav Zuhause geblieben. Langsam gewöhne ich mich an diese Wettersituation. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Bikes mal für wärmere Gefilde verleihen. Die Reifen haben schon Druckstellen vom ewigen stehen 

 

Jetzt ist nur noch einer da


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Mai 2006)

Tja ich wollte gestern mal wieder aufs Bike und fahren. Hab es auch getan und kam genau bis zur Morethütte. Dort bin ich hoch und auf der andern Seite wieder runter und dann hats schon angefangen zu regnen. Wollte dann wieder hoch und aufm Weg nach oben kam mir dann das Wasser entgegen gelaufen und es kam richtig runter! Wollte dann schnellst möglich heim, aber das Wasser stand schon in den Schuhen und ich war klitsch nass und voller Schlamm. Das ein Wald so schnell unter Wasser stehen kann. Ich hab es selbst gesehn  
Ich will mal wieder bei über 20°C und trockenem Boden fahren... das wär mein Wunsch für den Juni


----------



## Ippie (30. Mai 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mal wieder bei über 20°C und trockenem Boden fahren... das wär mein Wunsch für den Juni



Für Deine Bitte hast Du etwas vergessen!

Lieber Petrus....


----------



## loti (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich mache mal Werbung fÃ¼r einen guten Freund vom ADFC Seligenstadt, der am Pfingstmontag, den 5.6. eine MTB-Tour anbietet.
GruÃ
loti
Hier die Info:
Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn man sich vor unserer HaustÃ¼r austoben kann... 

Am Pfingstmontag, den 5. Juni treffen wir uns um 9 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Seligenstadt zu einer âsaustarkenâ Tour Ã¼ber knapp 100 km und ca. 1200 HÃ¶henmetern, es kÃ¶nnen auch ein paar mehr oder weniger sein. Empfohlen wird ein Mountain-Bike, ebenso das Tragen eines Helms und natÃ¼rlich funktionierende Bremsen. Was wir nicht brauchen kÃ¶nnen, ist âSauwetterâ.

Auf verschlungenen Pfaden, die nicht jeder kennt, bewegen wir uns dabei Ã¼ber 50 km in einem Areal von nur 5 mal 7 km zwischen den Aschaffenburger Stedtteilen Schweinheim, Gailbach, Obernau sowie Sulzbach und Soden. Je nach Wetter und Wegezustand kann sich die Route Ã¤ndern.


*Routenbeschreibung:*

*Anfahrt (23 km):*
Vorbei am ZellhÃ¤user KÃ¶nigsee und an Stockstadt begegnen wir den ersten Flachland-Trails. 
Dann geht es durch die Freizeitanlage Sonneck und den SchÃ¶nbusch-Park zur Obernauer Schleuse.

*Von Obernau nach Schweinheim (15 km):* 
Durch den Obernauer Wald zur Kapelle âMaria Friedenâ, anschliessend  vorbei am Judenberg. Kurzer steiler Downhill durch ein WÃ¤ldchen am Nordrand von Obernau. Auf dem Radweg an der Bahn entlang, dann rechts hoch zum Judenberg ( max. 21 % Steigung, aber asphaltiert). Dann erklimmen wir den Gipfel des Erbig-Berges (285 m) und fahren Ã¼ber den Aussichtspunkt âDrei Kreuzeâ nach Schweinheim, wo wir zur Mittagspause einkehren kÃ¶nnen.

*Von Schweinheim zum Altenbachtal (11 km):* 
Entlang des Baches fÃ¼hrt der Kulturpfad  des ArchÃ¤ologischen Spessartprojektes durch die Schweinheimer GÃ¤rten, dann steigen wir erneut auf zum Erbig und umrunden den Gipfel auf aussichtsreichen Pfaden am Waldrand und auf dem Kreuzweg. Am Ende der Birkenallee Richtung Kapelle biegen wir links ab Richtung TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz und fahren dann das Altenbachtal hinab. Oberhalb des Segelflugplatzes kÃ¶nnen wir eine Trinkpause einlegen.

*Vom Altenbachtal zum Stengerts (12 km):*
Wir fahren auf Wegen des Sulzbacher MTB-Rundkurses zum Wachenbachtal und anschliessend am Waldrand oberhalb von Soden zur FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckseiche. Dort machen wir kehrt und fahren auf dem HÃ¶henrÃ¼cken zu einer Waldlichtung, wo es steil hinab zum Ameisenbrunnen geht. Die Quelle liegt etwas verborgen, ich konnte sie aber mit GPS-Hilfe ausfindig machen. Ein uriger Pfad fÃ¼hrt weiter im engen Taleinschnitt des oberen Wachenbachs, danach ist wieder Klettern angesagt, erst zum Gailbacher Sportplatz, dann zum Aussichtsturm auf dem Stengerts (344 m).

*
* 
*Rund um Gailbach nach Schweinheim (13 km):*
Der âJapanerwegâ (Wanderweg Roter Punkt) ist aufwÃ¤rts eine Herausforderung, wir fahren in aber abwÃ¤rts, was eher Fahrtechnik als Kondition verlangt. Nach 900 m biegen wir rechts ab und machen einen Abstecher zum ehemaligen Steinbruch âNoriswandâ. Durch den Wald geht es zur Triebshohle und dann runter nach Gailbach. Anschliessend umfahren wir den Ort im Norden Ã¼ber den Rehberg, Kaiselsberg, Findberg und Elterberg, und nach einer kleinen Schleife am sÃ¼dÃ¶stlichen Ortsrand landen wir wieder mitten in Schweinheim, wo wir uns vielleicht einen Kaffee oder ein Eis genehmigen kÃ¶nnen.

*RÃ¼ckweg (24 km):*
Ãber die BischbergstraÃe geht es erst zum gleichnamigen Aussichtspunkt nahe dem Mainufer und dann steil hinab zur Bahnlinie, von dort zur AdenauerbrÃ¼cke und dann Ã¼ber die kleine SchÃ¶nbuschallee nochmal durch den Park. Die letzte Etappe fÃ¼hrt am Main entlang nach Mainflingen und Ã¼ber die Felder nach Seligenstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo @ all 

heute hab ich zum ersten mal mein neues Spielzeug ausgefahren  

ein Stevens Strada 900 Fitness Bike
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/257168/cat/10363

Ich muß sagen, das Rädchen fliegt gerade zu die Straße nach Hohl hoch! 

Die Ultegra 30 Gang bietet jede Menge Komfort bei fast allen Steigungen! 

Die 700x28 Reifen laufen genial auf Asphalt und machen auch sonst
so einiges mit!

Eine Carbon Gabel und ein Carbon Hinterbau sorgt für Leichtigkeit und 
Komfort, und sieht außerdem noch geil aus 

Das Teil muß ich morgen noch mal ausgiebig testen! 

Zur Info, wir starten am Sonntag morgen um 9:30 ab Wasserturm Kahl
zu einer BED-tour, ca 75km mit 1400hm. Birkenheiner, Eselsweg, 
und Degenweg zurück. Einkehr am Gasthaus zum Engländer ist geplant!

LMB-Eintrag hab ich keinen gemacht!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> heute hab ich zum ersten mal mein neues Spielzeug ausgefahren
> 
> ...


und ich muß sagen, solche Fitnessbikes sehen für ein Rennradler seeeehr gewöhnungsbedürtig aus. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch  

Ich wünsch Dir aber jedenfalls viel Spaß damit


----------



## Andreas (3. Juni 2006)

Hi SteelMani,

und wieviel wiegt es mit dem ganzen Cabon dran?

Ich habe mein altes Stevens HT ja auch zum Straßenflitzer umgebaut.
Allerdings habe ich vorne noch eine Federgabel und zur Not kann man 
auch durch den Wald fahren. Ich finde es schon eine gute Alternative
zum reinen Asphaltflitzer.

Andreas



			
				SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> heute hab ich zum ersten mal mein neues Spielzeug ausgefahren


----------



## Sakir (3. Juni 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> heute hab ich zum ersten mal mein neues Spielzeug ausgefahren


feines teilchen, besonders die Farbe


----------



## Sakir (3. Juni 2006)

so gefällt mir das  
es gibt doch noch etwas erfreuliches


----------



## SteelManni (3. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich muß sagen, solche Fitnessbikes sehen für ein Rennradler seeeehr gewöhnungsbedürtig aus. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch
> 
> Ich wünsch Dir aber jedenfalls viel Spaß damit



ich kann einem Rennlenker nichts abgewinnen, und der Rahmen lässt 
genug Platz um auch mal einen Cross Reifen aufzuziehen 

Solange ich mit dem Teil am Berg einige "ambitionierte" Rennradler
im T-Mobile- oder CSC-Trikot hinter mir lassen kann, reicht mit das!

Mit 9,4 kg ist das ganze auch nicht zu schwer.

evtl. kommt noch ein Triathlon-Aufsatz auf den Lenker 
Jedenfalls werden jetzt erst mal ordentlich kilometer gemacht!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Juni 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> so gefällt mir das
> es gibt doch noch etwas erfreuliches



Uiii wenn das wirklich so wird    
Dann geht aber ab nächste Woche! Werd jetzt am WE auch noch versuchen ordentlich zu trainieren.


----------



## Sakir (3. Juni 2006)

so langsam glaube ich das mich der regen verfolgt....

die Zeit, wo es heute geregnet hat, habe ich auf dem Bike gesessen  

bald hol ich mir mal einen Taucheranzug fürs Bike...


----------



## SteelManni (3. Juni 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam glaube ich das mich der regen verfolgt....
> 
> die Zeit, wo es heute geregnet hat, habe ich auf dem Bike gesessen
> 
> bald hol ich mir mal einen Taucheranzug fürs Bike...



Mit.      Hab heute das neue Stevens schon mal schön eingesaut! 

Wo ich war, da war der Regen

Morgen solls aber besser werden, für unsere BED-tour.  

Meine Jacke hat mich trocken gehalten, aber die Schuhe 

*Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Paar wasserdichte Überschuhe*,
die auch noch etwas enger sitzen und nicht so rumflattern? 

Hab bei einem Rennradler mal ein Paar mit den 3 Streifen in weiß gesehen?

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (4. Juni 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> *Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Paar wasserdichte Überschuhe*,
> die auch noch etwas enger sitzen und nicht so rumflattern?


der Günter bekommt nächste Woche wieder welche, 
war schon desdeweche bei ihm  /
wie eng sie sitzen, weiss ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. Juni 2006)

Morsche

mir schwebt da noch etwas in der Erinnerung herum, das wir doch eigentlich nochmal eine
*GRILLPARTY*
machen wollten !

also müssten wir mal drüber reden, *w*ie *w*ann *w*o


----------



## SteelManni (5. Juni 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> mir schwebt da noch etwas in der Erinnerung herum, das wir doch eigentlich nochmal eine
> *GRILLPARTY*
> ...



Hallo @ all 

das Feedback zur Grillparty ist ja schon beeindruckend Michael. 

also ich bin jetzt erst mal für eine Woche auf Malle! 
Aber danach bin ich für jede Schandtat offen!

Wir könnten es auch bei mir im Garten machen, ist halt nur in Bayern! 

Da fällt mir grad ein:
Wer ist eigentlich alles in Frammersbach dabei?

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (5. Juni 2006)

SteelManni schrieb:
			
		

> das Feedback zur Grillparty ist ja schon beeindruckend Michael.


kommt schon, wenn die anderen ihre eigenen Thread verlassen und hier mal schauen  

ich hätte nichts gegen Bayern einzuwenden... obwohl... nee, Bayern ist schon i.O.  

würde mal sagen, nach dem Sommerferien, wenn dann alle aus dem Ulkaub zurück sind ! ?


----------



## loti (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
für Grillen mit flüssiger Beilage bin ich immer zu haben.
Termine gehen bei mir aber nur im September.
Bis dahin bin ich ausgebucht.
Schöne Grüße 
loti


----------



## Sakir (6. Juni 2006)

loti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Termine gehen bei mir aber nur im September.


die Ferien sind bis eine Woche vor September !
also wären wir schon mal zu 3... dann können wir auch Skat spielen


----------



## Ippie (6. Juni 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

bei einer Grillparty bin ich natürlich dabei. Und mit Bayern kann ich auch leben 

Ja die wetteraussichten für das nächste WE sehen ja echt gut aus. Ich schaue auch schon täglich in sämtlichen Wetterstationen. Das steigert meine Motivation. Meine Erkältung habe ich auch hinter mich gebracht und jetzt werde ich noch bis Balduinstein zwei Rennerrunden drehen. Mein Mountainbike ist schon für B-stein gewartet und für gut befunden. @[email protected] das Rad bringe ich Dir am Donnerstag.

@[email protected] Schöner Flitzer. Da darf es auch mal schlammig sein am Hahnenkamm und du bleibst trocken. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2006)

auch nix gegen grillen - egal wann und wo


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2006)

Öööhemmm  Bin ich hier richtig im Thread

"Grillen rund um Hanau" ?? ​
Also ich ess Gegrilltes eigentlich ganz gerne...Aber nur wenns auch Bier gibt  

Aber warum solange warten  Bis zu den Sommerferien sind es fast noch 6 Wochen  Wer weiß was Ende August/Anfang September ist und alle kriegt man eh net unter einen Hut.

Ich bin jedenfalls dabei wenn ich zu dem Termin kann


----------



## KillerN (6. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> "Grillen rund um Hanau" ?? ​



Interresante Idee, Ippie schuldet mit ja eh noch einen Liter Fassbier vom letzten Jahr  

Leider habe ich aber keine Idee wo man Grillen könnte, bei mir gehts auf jedenfall nicht   Wäre aber dabei.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (6. Juni 2006)

Beim grillen wäre ich auch dabei. Wenn es geht sollte es aber im Sommer sein. Es gibt bestimmt eh keinen Termin an dem alle können. Wir können ja auch zweimal grillen.


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich aber keine Idee wo man Grillen könnte, bei mir gehts auf jedenfall nicht   Wäre aber dabei.


 Hier am Main gibt es Superplätze zum Grillen. Wenn jeder was mitbringt inklusive Family kann das auch sehr schön sein. Lagerfeuerchen ist auch kein Problem


----------



## Andreas (7. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hier am Main gibt es Superplätze zum Grillen. Wenn jeder was mitbringt inklusive Family kann das auch sehr schön sein. Lagerfeuerchen ist auch kein Problem



Kennt ihr in Frankfurt das Luft- und Lichtbad? Das ist auf einer Halbinsel auf dem Main in der Naehe der Uni Klinik. Betrieben wird es als gemeinnuetziges Projekt. Getraenke sind sehr guenstig, koennen aber auch selbst mitgebracht werden. Einen Schwenkgrill und eine Biergarnitur kann man mieten. Das ganze koennte man mit einer Tour verbinden.


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Juni 2006)

Grillen... hört sich guuut an 
Also bis nach dem Sommerferien ist ja noch etwas lang und hier haben ja auch nur 2-3 wirklich Sommerferien, oder 
Also wenn wir wirklich wie Google meinte mit Begleitung grillen wollen, kann man es nicht mit na Tour verbinden, ansonsten kann man da mal drüber reden.
Allerdings müssten wir dann schaun, wie man das mit den Flüssigkeiten und der festen Nahrung macht.


----------



## Ippie (7. Juni 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Interresante Idee, Ippie schuldet mit ja eh noch einen Liter Fassbier vom letzten Jahr



Leider wäre das Bier vom langen stehen schlecht geworden! Keiner wollte was trinken  
Da ließ ich mal fünf gerade sein und habe das eklige, kalte, abgestandene, kaum erfrischende, blonde Gesöff unwillig ausgetrunken. 

Oh, dann schulde ich Dir nach dem Wochenende schon 2 Liter Bier. Juhuu ähh Mist

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (7. Juni 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze koennte man mit einer Tour verbinden.


und dermit den dicksten Oberschenkel zieht dann den Bollerwagen mit Verpflegung  
Wir können doch ein Grillfest für nach dem Sommerferien planen (incl. Begleitung) und wir machen jetzt zusammen (wenn es wirklich warm ist) 
eine Tour mit Verpflegung z.B. zum Luft- und Lichtbad... 
nur mal als VORSCHLAG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> und dermit den dicksten Oberschenkel zieht dann den Bollerwagen mit Verpflegung
> Wir können doch ein Grillfest für nach dem Sommerferien planen (incl. Begleitung) und wir machen jetzt zusammen (wenn es wirklich warm ist)
> eine Tour mit Verpflegung z.B. zum Luft- und Lichtbad...
> nur mal als VORSCHLAG


na dann weis ich wer den Bollerwagen zieht  

wir könnten auch mal wieder ein Stammtisch einberufen, der letzte ist 6 Monate her  Zum Beispiel oben auf dem Hahnekamm. Da kann jeder aus seiner Richtung hochradeln ...

... quatschen, trincken, essen ...

... und wieder Heim. Das ganze hätte dann auch mal wieder was mit Truh zu tun. 

Soviel Vorschlag von mir zum Thema


----------



## Andreas (7. Juni 2006)

Der Anhang kann ja dann mit Auto anreisen und Verpflegung mitnehmen.

Stammtisch auf dem Hahnenkamm klingt auch gut


----------



## Sakir (8. Juni 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Stammtisch auf dem Hahnenkamm klingt auch gut


----------



## DonMadTom (8. Juni 2006)

Hi @ all

Radeln und Grillen grillen  Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt bin ich sehr gerne dabei, wann und wo ? Bitte nicht erst in 4 Wochen da muss ich eventl. schon wieder Arbeiten  irgendwann geht jede Krankheit vorbei und bald hat mich die Arbeitswelt wieder  

jawo ich noch daheim bin such ich noch Begleiter/innen fuer Tagestouren ich habe z.Z. jeden Tag Zeit auch unter der Woche 50 - 60 km gemuetlich bis trailig mit Mittags einkehren ab Fechenheim oder Hanau bin fuer alles zu haben

MfG DMT


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2006)

Na Balduinstein ist am radl, radl, radl .... 

Donnerstag ist ja Feiertag  Dann schlage ich doch mal ein Truh-Stammtisch auf dem Hahnenkamm zum Quatschen, Essen und Trinken vor. 

Wenn würde ich den oben antreffen  

Heute habe ich mein Raven vollendet. Es ist jetzt einsatzbereit  
Clikies habe ich noch keine speziellen drauf, wenn ich fahren will schraube ich halt ein paar vorhandene aus meinem Fundus drauf.

Das End(katalog)gewicht liegt bei 10,58 Kg


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2006)

@balduinsteiner truh-team :

hab ja ganz vergessen, mich nochmal persönlich bei euch zu verabschieden  

ihr habt uns einen großen kampf geliefert, wir mußten bis zum schluß zittern.
vor allem weil wir ja den defekt-teufel in unseren teams hatten. keine ahnung, wie der sich da reingeschlichen hat      

mir ist es nach wie vor rätselhaft, wie man da ohne defekt durchkommen konnte


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2006)

Zehn vor Neun und immer noch nix über Balduinstein zu lesen


----------



## Ippie (12. Juni 2006)

Guten morsch 'n zusammen,

nach 9 Stunden Schlaf und immer noch aktiver Müdigkeit melde ich mich mal aus Balduinstein zurück.

Diese Jahr war das Wetter schön trocken und die Sonne in den Mittagsstunden kaum auszuhalten. Halt Sommer! Nachdem wir uns alle am Samstag eingefunden hatte (Meine Frau und ich waren die Spätankömmlinge) wurden noch die letzten Einstellungen am Rad gemacht und danach erst einmal angemeldet. Die Taktik und den Fahrplan hatten wir ja schon eine Woche vorher ausgearbeitet und so konnten wir den Start entspannt erwarten. 
Der Start war wieder im Le Mans-Modus und Killer startete wieder als erstes und war auch am nach einem kleinen Ausrutscher schnellster am Bike. Bei uns verlief alles reibungslos, aber bei einigen Konkurrenz-Teams waren schon in der ersten runde Pannen aufgetreten. Das hieß: Reifen flicken oder bis in den Start/Ziel Bereich laufen um zu wechseln. Da war richtig was los!
Interessant war auch, daß die meisten Teams Werkzeug, Schläuche, Luftpumpe mitschleppten und wir überhaupt nichts. Die Runde war 4 km lang und bei einem Platten ist man von der ungünstigsten Stelle genauso schnell zurück gerannt. Von uns wollte keiner auf der Strecke Reifen flicken (Haben wir auch nicht)
So fuhren wir unsere Runden bis in die Nacht, wo jeder dann taktikbedingt auch genug Ruhephasen hatte um etwas zu schlafen. Nach einer kühlen Nacht und einer Mütze Schlaf ging es in die Endphase wo sich abzeichnete, dass ein IBC-Team in der gleichen Runde (übrigens wie letztes Jahr) war und eine 3-6 minütigen Vorsprung hatte. Wir mobilisierten nochmals alle Kräfte und stellten die Taktik etwas um (weniger Runden für die einzelnen Fahrer), aber leider hat es am Ende nicht ganz gereicht. 

Fazit: Wir sind im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr eine Runde mehr gefahren (IBC'ler aber nicht) und nächstes Jahr sind wir vorne.
und haben von 25 Teams den 10. Platz erreicht. Ich bin mit diesem Ergebnis zufrieden und ich hätte auch nichts mehr drauflegen können. 
Das Team hat gut zusammen gepaßt und Neueinsteiger RedRum hat sich gut eingefügt. Die Verpflegung und Fürsorge von MissMarple ist wieder hervorzuheben und lobenswert. Danke von meiner (unserer) Seite.

Bilder muß ich erst mal auswerten.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Juni 2006)

Morgäähn,....
War gestern einfach zu faul, noch was zu schreiben und hab... oh, fast 12 std. geschlafen  
Für mich war es ja dieses Jahr das Erste 24H-Rennen und ich fand es einfach nur  GEIL  
Ich bin ja schon Freitags mit Wolfgang und Martina angereist um Abends noch in Ruhe zu Viert zu grillen und alles auszupacken. Die ersten Runden am Samstag waren für mich leider noch Quälerei, da ich durch die Felder schön die Lunge zu hatte und regelmäßig Spray nehmen musste, aber gegen Abend und mit kühlerer Luft ging es immer besser und vor allem der Trail machte immer mehr Spaß! Mein letzter Einsatz am Samstag gegen 22:20 war eigentlich der geilste, kühlere Temperaturen, Dämmerung mit Vollmond und eine geile Stimmung. Morgens als ich aufgewacht bin, hatte ich dann aber nicht mehr so ein gutes Gefühl, weil meine Lunge schmerzte, aber ich wollte es trotzdem probieren und siehe da, nach der ersten Runde ging es besser als am Vortag und ich konnte eigentlich noch mal gute Zeiten am Sonntag fahren und wie Ippie ja schon geschrieben hat, haben wir am Schluß die Taktik etwas anders gelegt und Jens und ich wollten noch mal jeweils 2 schnelle Runden fahren um dann vor 14 Uhr durchs Ziel zu kommen und noch 1 zusätzliche Runde zu schaffen, bei der man sich ja eigentlich Zeit lassen kann. Ich startete dann ca. 13:33 und schafte es um 13:58:30 durch´s Ziel, stoppte bei uns am Lager und wollte dann den Zieleinlauf machen. Dank Ippie und Sakir hab ich es ja dann auch geschafft (danke euch zwei noch mal für die Hilfe. Für nächstes Jahr bin ich schlauer - ich hatte einfach viiiiel zu wenig Magnesium genommen!), es war zwar noch Kraft für die Anstiege auf den Beinen, aber die zwei schnellen Runden waren dann zu viel und ich hab das Feld dann im Laufen durchquert 

Noch mal ein großes Lob und DANKE an Martina, die uns so super verpflegt hat und die sich wirklich super um uns gekümmert hat, wie ich finde und natürlich danke, dass ich mit euch fahren konnte und schlafen konnte.
Hat Spaß mit dem Team gemacht und irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf´s nächste Rennen


----------



## KillerN (12. Juni 2006)

So bin auch von den Toten erwacht und berichte kurz...

Der Start lief echt gut, bis auf die 90Grad Kurve die man hinlegen musste um an die Bikes zu kommen, da hat sich gezeigt das Biker Schuhe keine lauf Schuhe sind. DIe hohe Geschwindigkeit hat mich in der Kurve zum abrutschten gebracht, trotzdem konnte ich in der ersten Gruppe mitfahren und mich auf die Abfahrt begeben.  Die ersten beiden Runden sind wirklich die schlimmsten, man gibt echt alles und trotzdem hängt ein ganzer Zug an fahrern am Hinterrad von einem. Bei den weiteren Einsätzen am Tag war man entspannter und die Zeiten konnten auch gehalten werden.
Während des Rennens bin einmal fast "eingebrochen" diese Runde war auch mit 13min und x Sekunden relativ schlecht für mich, zum Glück stand ein wechsel an und ich konnte mir ein GEL gönnen, das ding hat echt wunder gewirkt ! Nach 24min war ich nämlich schon wieder dran und die Zeiten haben sich dann auch glatt um 30-40Sekunden verbessert. 
Leider konnte das DIMB Team nicht mehr eingeholt werden, da 2 überausstarke Fahrer einfach zu regelmäßig spitzenzeiten fuhren.
Ansonsten bin auch ich mit dem Ergebnis schwer zufrieden und glücklich das es keinen sturz und panne in unserem Team gab.

Auch von mir nochmal ein großes LOB an MissMarple für die Verpflegung während des Wochenendes.

Frammersbach würde ich evtl. über Nachmeldung fahren, zur Zeit kann ich das noch nicht ganz sagen 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs, erstmal Danke für euer Lob   , aber ich kann es an euch weitergeben, denn es herrschte in unserem Team die ganzen 24 Stunden lang eine super Stimmung, eine hohe Einsatzbereitschaft und es machte einfach nur Spaß mit euch unterwegs zu sein.          

Gruß Martina


----------



## Teddy24 (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Martina,

nach fast 3 Jahren stillem Mitlesen/-leiden/-fahren habe ich mich auch mal angemeldet. Auch von mir ein dickes Lob für die Verpflegung und Betreuung! War echt ein schönes WE und ein tolles Event. Lob an alle Teams über die klasse Leistung. Bin die Strecke mal abgelaufen - ähem peinlich - und sage nur "RESPEKT" !! Glaube nicht, dass ich diverse Stellen runterfahren würde!  Müsste es ja vielleicht doch mal testen?!?!? Mein Männe (Ippie) grinst immer, wenn wir irgendwo unterwegs sind und ich rufe "Nicht so schnell!" 

Bis bald 
Claudia


----------



## homburger (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo ihr TruH´s danke nochmal für die nette Gesellschaft. War ein tolles Miteinander und ein sympathischer Einstieg für mich in die 24h Welt  

Hier sind auch Fotos von euch dabei:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12441

Gruss

Sven


----------



## Onzilla (12. Juni 2006)

Barbarossatour Morgen:

Ich bin nach 4-5 Wochen Erkältung = keinen Meter gefahren mal wieder dabei.

Peter


----------



## Miss Marple (12. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] schön das du dich auch angemeldet hast. 

Wenn du wirklich Ambitionen hast auch mal etwas andere Strecken zu fahren lass dir von Günther doch mal ein passendes Vorführbike geben. Du wirst sehen, daß es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ist, mit so einem Bike die gleichen Strecken wie vorher abzufahren.

Gruß Martina


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2006)

Grüße auch von mir an die Balduinstein-Recken!   War ein schönes und sympathisches Duell und ich hab schon vor meinem letzten Lauf ("der Jens ist jetzt auf der Strecke und du mußt unsere 4:30 Vorsprung halten!") nervös gezittert, da meine letzten Runden über 14 min lagen. die zwei Krwallrunden dann zum Glück aber nicht mehr!   Respekt auch noch für Sakirs "die Stimme aus der Nacht" Antritt am Apshalt. Da denkste, du stehst.   Ein paar Bilder sind hier zu finden, wobei von den TruH nur ein kompromitierendes Bild von Lupo dabei ist.
Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ... wobei von den TruH nur ein kompromitierendes Bild von Lupo dabei ist.



so kennen wir sie doch, siehe das das bild von KillerN beim schotten marathon  
hat sakir dich etwa mit dieser technik stehen lassen   
war ja dunkel, hast du bestimmt nicht sehen können


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2006)

Nein, war schon echt so. Erst holt er mich im Downhill ein und lässt (?) mich dann in den Kehren aufwärts wieder vorbei ziehen. Dann war eine Weile ein Kratzen und Scharren an meinem Hinterrad zu hören und als ich an dem Aspahlt-Teil in meinem lockeren Zwischensprint ging krallte sich hinter mir Gummi auf Aspahlt und ein lila-weißer Biltz auf weißem Bike schoß vorbei und ward erst im Ziel wieder gesehn.


----------



## KillerN (12. Juni 2006)

Ihr wart doch nur ein Platz vor uns, da ihr einen Fahrer mehr im Team hattet, wir sind ja nur 5 Fahrer gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2006)

Den einen Fahrer haben wir durch unsere Pannen, die uns etwa 3 Runden gekostet haben, aber wieder wet gemacht. Nächstes Jahr bekommt ihr ja Revanche!


----------



## Johann (13. Juni 2006)

Moin,

hier schonmal exklusiv die Ergenisse, auch bald auf unserer seite http://www.singletrail.net

Bis zum nächsten Jahr oder zum MAXC-Trial am 7.10.2006


----------



## Kwi-Schan (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich wieder nach längerer Pause zurück: Der zweite Nachwuchs hat das erste Vierteljahr gut hinter sich gebracht, der Papa ist rund und gemütlich geworden und jetzt willens, wieder mehr in den Sattel zu steigen... Ein Rennrad habe ich mir auch wieder angeschafft und seit letzter Woche versuche ich fleißig, wieder etwas fitter (leichter) zu werden, damit ich bei Eurem Langstreckentempo wieder mithalten kann (die 45 km-Trailrunde-rund um Dreieich/Dietzenbach klingt z.B. sehr verlockend ). Im Sommer geht's mit Family zum Gardasee (mit Bike - weiß auch nicht, was mit meiner Frau los ist... ) und bis dahin will ich auch noch ein wenig trainieren. Werde mal sehen, was Ihr mit dem Stammtisch plant... die Hahnenkamm-Variante finde ich sehr interessant!
Viele Grüße
Christian

PS: Für die, die mich nicht kennen: Gehöre zum "Urgestein" des Threads, schaut mal auf die allererste Seite von 310 (!)...


----------



## Miss Marple (13. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]  herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden zum 2. Kind    (Mädchen?Junge?Name?in deinem Profil steht nur der Jonathan) 
Schön das du jetzt auch wieder mehr Zeit hast mit uns zu fahren.  Fährt Jonathan schon fleißig Rad oder sitzt er noch im Kindersitz?
Gruß an Rebecca, Jonathan und ???  

Bis bald Martina


----------



## Google (13. Juni 2006)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]  herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden zum 2. Kind


Das zeichnet eben einen guten Geologen aus


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] Auch Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.

Freut mich als Ditzebächer natürlich um so mehr, dass Du wieder mehr "eingreifen" willst. Und Renner finde ich auch sehr gut   

Unsere "Kreis Offenbach" Thread wird Dir sicher auch nicht entgangen sein, dort poste ich zur Zeit wenn ich fahre.

Mit Stammtisch ist das so ne Sache. Mein Vorschlag auf dem Hahnekamm sich am DO zu treffen wurde bislang mit *NICHTBEACHTUNG* gestraft  Mal sehen ob noch was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (13. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Stammtisch ist das so ne Sache. Mein Vorschlag auf dem Hahnekamm sich am DO zu treffen wurde bislang mit *NICHTBEACHTUNG* gestraft  Mal sehen ob noch was passiert.



Also DO hab ich leider keine Zeit, aber ich wär wenn es klappt beim nächsten "Stammtisch" auf jeden Fall wieder dabei   

Muss mal schaun, was die Woche mit dem Rad so klappt, da es ja noch beim Wolfgang steht und morgen erst mal abgeholt werden muss und ich glaub der Dreck hängt da auch noch drauf und will nicht von alleine runter.
Hätte auch mal wieder Lust im Taunus ab Hohemark oder ähnliches zu fahren.

@Kwi-Schan... na dann auch von mir alles gute weiterhin für den Kleinen und das er bald das Fahrradfahren lernt 
Den Namen hast du aber immer noch nicht verraten.


----------



## Ippie (14. Juni 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch zur Familienerweiterung. Wäre ja mal was, wenn mal wieder eine Tour zustande kommen würde.

@[email protected] Donnerstag geht nicht. Deshalb habe ich auch nicht darauf reagiert. Aber Stammtisch auf dem Hahnenkamm (Du meinst den in Kitzbühel, oder ) finde ich eine gute Idee. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

freut mich, dass Ihr Euch noch an mich erinnert  und herzlichen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche! 

Unser zweiter heißt Timo (steht jetzt auch im Profil) und unser großer fährt zwar noch nicht Fahrrad, aber auf dem Laufrad ist er flott unterwegs (Jonathan wird im Juli 3 Jahre) und ich habe ihm einen Helm dazu verordnet... sein Motto: Bei voller Fahrt den Lenker um 90° einschlagen, überschlagen: "Ich wollte mal sehen, was da passiert!"

Donnerstag kann ich leider auch nicht - aber die Idee ist super (darf's eigentlich nicht sagen: Arbeite seit einem Jahr in Alzenau, schaue aus meinem Büro auf den Hahnenkamm und war seit dem nicht einmal da oben...).

Bis demnächst
Christian


----------



## Lupo (14. Juni 2006)

@Kwi-Schan: auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen familienmitglied und auf dass es sich möglichst bald mim bikevirus infizieren werde 
würde mich natürlich auch freuen dich/euch mal wieder auf den trails zu sehen 

@erdi: do - so sind wir weg, darum wirds nix mim hahnenkamm...

taunustouren: mit mir immer


----------



## Onzilla (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich hau mal dazwischen mit einer besonderen Frage:

Ich bin nicht nach der Suche nach kniffligen Trails sondern nach dem Gegenteil:


Wer kann mir helfen,
ich suche möglichst in der Nähe von Hanau ein möglichst topfebenes Stück Strasse/Radweg. Also 0 Meter Steigung und keine Kurven auf einer Länge von min. 1km.

Warum?
Ich möchte Ausrollversuche durchführen, dafür brauche ich etwa 400 Meter zum Ausrollen (und nochmals soviel) zum Beschleunigen.

Am Besten dann noch mit möglichst wenig Verkehr und mit windgeschützter Lage, ist aber nicht ganz so wichtig.

Onzilla


----------



## Ippie (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

@[email protected] mir fällt da nur der Radweg von Rodenbach nach Wolfgang ein. Ich meine den im Wald und nicht an der Hauptstraße. Übrigens ist da auch eine Abzweigung zur Barbarossaquelle und dieser Weg ist Asphaltiert und bestimmt 3 km Lang ohne Kurve und Steigung. Kann ich Die gerne näher beschreiben oder zeigen. Unter rodenbach.de - Ortsplan siehst Du den Weg der von D7, C8, B9 und A10 in Richtung Wolfgang führt.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Juni 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche möglichst in der Nähe von Hanau ein möglichst topfebenes Stück Strasse/Radweg. Also 0 Meter Steigung und keine Kurven auf einer Länge von min. 1km.


Bulau, da gibt es einen asphaltierten Weg zwischen der Holzbrücke über die Kinzig und Erlensee. Der hat sehr lange Stücke geradeaus und ohne Steigung und ohne Verkehr. Das sollte für Dich passen.

Ich bin jetzt aber doch neugierig, was Du damit ausprobieren willst?

Sonja


----------



## Onzilla (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Volker,

ich habe schon mehrere Strassenstücke ausprobiert, die ich als topfeben in Erinnerung hatte. Tatsächlich (bei genauer Betrachtung) waren sie alle leicht hügelig, da verschätzt man sich leicht.

An einen flachen Weg im Rodenbacher Wald kann ich mich vage erinnern, die Wege wollte ich alle mal abfahren.
Danke für den Hinweis, ich sehe mir diesen Weg an.


Ob es entlang des Mains auch ein brauchbares Stück Weg gibt?

Peter


----------



## Onzilla (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Sonja,

grüss´dich.

Also gut, dann werde ich mir das Stechmückenbrutgebiet mal ansehen.


Was ich machen will?

Ich besitze doch ein vollverkleidetes Liegedreirad für Winter/Regenwetter. Und ich möchte gerne ein Diagramm erstellen (Geschwindigkeit über Leistung). So dass ich ablesen kann: Mit 200 Watt Tretleistung fahre ich 30km/h, mit 300 Watt fahre ich 45km/h usw.

Weil mich immer wieder Leute fragen: Wie schnell fährt das Ding? Was soll ich darauf antworten? Kommt halt drauf an, wieviel man reintreten kann. Dann zücke ich einfach das Diagramm, welches zum Vergleich auch Kurven von Hollandrad und Rennrad zeigen wird.
(siehe auch: http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm )

Tja, und um die benötigte Leistung auszurechnen, muss ich den CWa-Wert kennen.

Und diesen kann ich mit Ausrollversuchen bestimmen.
(siehe z.B: http://www.geocities.com/kolling_dillingen/rollversuche.html )

alles klar?

Peter


----------



## Sakir (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels

endlich habe ich mal Zeit um auch wieder mal hier zu lesen  

*@Teddy24*: willkommen   

*@Stammtisch*: wegen mir gerne auf dem Hahnenkam !

*@Balduinsteinfahrer*: ich bin Stolz auf euch und mich auch
nächstes JAhr wird es noch besser sein und mehr Spass machen  

*@RedRum*: du hast supermäßig bei uns ins Team gepasst  

*@kwi-schan*: na dann mal alles   von uns !
*
@schwarzer Kater*: hätte mir mein Magen nicht solche Streiche gespielt,
hätte ich dich am Anstieg nicht vorbei gelassen....  hat aber Spass
gemacht mal ein paar Wörter in der Nacht zu wechseln  

*@Erdi01*: am Montag will ich dich sehen, dann gibts keine Ausrede.. 
wie arbeit oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *@Erdi01*: am Montag will ich dich sehen, dann gibts keine Ausrede..
> wie arbeit oder so


ich hab's vor ...

übrigens hätteste mich heute auf dem Hahnekamm sehen können. Ich habe meinen "EIN-MANN-STAMMTISCH" heute dort oben abgehalten. Einsam war's, keiner von Euch da und auch sonst nur ne handvoll Leut da droben. Hängen wohl alle vor der Klotze, der zukünftige Weltmeister hatt doch gestern abend schon gespielt   

Im übrigen von wo geht's denn am besten hoch in die Michelbacher Weinberge. Hab zwei, drei Anläufe genommen die immer vor irgendwelches Gattern geendet haben   Habs dann aufgegeben bin dann rüber auf die Birkenheiner und runter Richtung Schleuse.

Und rechtzeitig vorm Regen wieder daheim ...


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens hätteste mich heute auf dem Hahnekamm sehen können. Ich habe meinen "EIN-MANN-STAMMTISCH" heute dort oben abgehalten. Einsam war's, keiner von Euch da und auch sonst nur ne handvoll Leut da droben. Hängen wohl alle vor der Klotze, der zukünftige Weltmeister hatt doch gestern abend schon gespielt


Selbst dran schuld  Hättest Dich ja schließlich einfach bei uns anschliessen können


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst dran schuld  Hättest Dich ja schließlich einfach bei uns anschliessen können


hatte ich da was verpasst - Hahnekamm stand bei Dir nicht auf dem Programm. Hatte mir halt für heute in den Kopf gestetz da hoch zu wollen  

Das Alleinfahren hatt mich auch noch nie wirklich gestört und hingestzt hatte ich mich oben auch nicht, das wäre mir dann zu blöd gewesen, da zu sitzen und Däumchen zu drehen. Hab nur kurz das "neue" Türmchen gegutachtet und bin gleich wieder runter.


----------



## Andreas (16. Juni 2006)

Ich habe gestern erst einmal viiieeel Schlaf gebraucht. Nach einem wahnsinns Spiel mit einer supertollen Stimmung bin ich erst nach 5 Uhr aus Dortmund zurueck gekommen.


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

bin nach zwei Wochen Österreich auch wieder am Fuss des Hahnenkamms gelandet. Hatte auch mein Bike dabei und bin insgesamt 5 "Touren" gefahren. Waren glaube ich mehr HM als KM  
Hat Spass gemacht mal so knapp 10km nur bergauf zufahren, auf Wegen die im Winter die Pistenraudies runter fegen. 
Stammtisch Hahnenkamm hört sich gut an, hab aber an der Kahl auch noch einen Garten zum Grillen, muß aber erstmal mit meinen Frau reden!

CU


----------



## Andreas (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Projekt Google Maps ist jetzt abgeschlossen (hat nicht's mit Frank zu tun ).
Gefahrene Touren koennen jetzt schoener praesentiert werden und die
Bilder dazu gibt es gleich auf der Strecke.

Einfach Karte auswaehlen und mit der Maus verschieben. Start- und Foto-Symbole
lassen sich anklicken:

http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/gps/


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Juni 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Projekt Google Maps ist jetzt abgeschlossen (hat nicht's mit Frank zu tun ).



Net schlecht! Gefällt mir   
Muss ich gleich mal stöbern gehen


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2006)

@[email protected] schönes Spielzeug


----------



## KillerN (19. Juni 2006)

ENDLICH !

Nach 7 1/2 Wochen warten, ist es da ... das neue Bike.

Fotos kann ich leider noch keine präsentieren, da ich lieber fahren wollte als zu knipsen...  

Ähm ja, also nachdem ich die Räder und so dran hatte, wunderte ich mich doch schon, wie jemand die vordere Bremsleitung hinter die Gabel legen konnte und es tatsächlich geschaffte haben sollte, so den Lenker zu montieren und Probezufahren ! LOL da lache ich !  Musste erstmal die Gabel rausholen und die Bremsleitung wieder vor die Gabel bringen ...

Soviel zu der 50 Punkte Qualitätsprüfung ...  

Naja als das geschafft war konnte es endlich losgehen. 
Nach rund 50x Absteigen, nachstellen, Pumpen, drehen und werkeln passt es endlich zu 100% und ich bin von der Federung schwer begeistert. 
Da kann ich meine RS Psyclo in die Tonne hauen ! Ansprechverhalten einfach 
1a. Endlich kein schwer zu drehender U-Turn und sonst was, einfach nur eine Bewegung und LOCK  

Der Hinterbaudämpfer ist eh das Sahnestück vom ganzen, wenn die "Offen" Stufe gewählt ist, bügelt das Ding jeden Trail mit bester Haftung und schluckt einfach alles    Die Motion Control Stellung ist wie gewünscht und lässt kein Wippen bei normaler Fahrt zu.

Bremsen... kA die müssen noch eingefahren werden. 

Ansonsten sag ich nur: mind. 1KG leichter als mein Altes.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (20. Juni 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH !
> 
> Nach 7 1/2 Wochen warten, ist es da ... das neue Bike.



Glückwunsch. Dann müssen wir jetzt wohl eine Canyon meets Canyon Tour
fahren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2006)

Ist am Samstag eigentlich jemand in der Gegend um den Hahnenkamm unterwegs? Werde am Samstag von Alzenau aus starten und würde mich sehr über eine trailkundige Begleitung freuen.


----------



## KillerN (20. Juni 2006)

So jetzt erstmal 2 erotik Biler  






und jetzt der Hinterbau  






@Andreas  Wenn am Fr. das Wetter passt können wir gerne was machen, wir können den Trail am Binselberg nochmal abfahren und hoffen das dort wieder ein junges Mädel anzutreffen ist


----------



## Andreas (20. Juni 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas  Wenn am Fr. das Wetter passt können wir gerne was machen, wir können den Trail am Binselberg nochmal abfahren und hoffen das dort wieder ein junges Mädel anzutreffen ist



Oh ja und am Freitag Abend habe ich sogar Zeit. Den Trail habe ich noch um ein Stueck verlaengert.

Es duerfen natuerlich auch andere C***** Bikes mitfahren wie Can******* und Cam*** ;-)


----------



## m.a.t. (20. Juni 2006)

@KillerN: LEBENSGEFAHR! Ventilkappen! Speichenschutzscheibe!
Von wegen Erotik: Warum hängt der vordere Schnellspanner so runter?
Achso, hätteste dir mal lieber ein Hardtail statt so ner Altherrenschaukel geholt. Die Kiste hier kostet dich in jedem Rennen n paar Minuten.
Edith fragt, was die Pedale wiegen?


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Juni 2006)

@Killer... Ventilkappen entweder durchsichtig oder ganz weg, dieses hässliche Schutzding zwischen Speichen und Kassette raus und den Schnellspanner vorne auf die andere Seite und andere "Stellung" 
Ansonsten so weit erst mal schick schick.  

@Andreas... am Freitag hab ich leider keine Zeit für die Binselberg-Tour. Wenn klappt es nur am Samstag Mittag bei mir. Ansonsten würd ich mein C-Bike mal gerne wieder aufm Binselberg bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2006)

tausche durchsichtige kappen gegen gelbe ! gelbe passen einfach besser an mein bike


----------



## Teddy24 (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin letzte Woche wieder 2 kleine Runden gefahren und stelle fest, dass es wirklich 'ne feine Sache ist  !! Wenn man so schön verschwitz nach Hause kommt und weiß man hat was für sich getan!! Klar, im Vergleich zu Euch sind das Peanuts, aber so hat glaube ich fast jeder hier mal angefangen! Leider bekommen meinem Fahrrad die Feldwege nicht so gut und es hat sich eines meiner Schutzbleche - ja ich fahre noch so ein Rad - verabschiedet. Mit etwas Panzerband hat es mein Schatz wieder gerichtet! Vielleicht sollten wir sie jedoch einfach abschrauben  Volker hat gesagt, wenn ich schön übe, dann bekomme ich auch ein neues Bike    Nungut, wie gesagt, stehe ich ja noch am Anfang!! Mal sehen, welche Richtung für mich die Richtige ist. Mehr Straße oder auch MTB?!?!? Wird sich zeigen!

Bis bald
Claudia


----------



## Lupo (20. Juni 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mal sehen, welche Richtung für mich die Richtige ist. Mehr Straße oder auch MTB?!?!? Wird sich zeigen!
> 
> Bis bald
> Claudia


is doch wohl klar  mtb´s fahren auch auf der strasse aber versuchs ma umgekehrt mim renner 
..aber allgemein ne schöne entwicklung 

@schwarzer kater: net böse sein wenn dein beitrag im schatten von killers neuen erotikbike bis jetzt nicht beachtet wurde. die kahl-connection wird sich sicher noch angesprochen fühlen denn wenn einer die trails da kennt sind die des...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @schwarzer kater: net böse sein wenn dein beitrag im schatten von killers neuen erotikbike bis jetzt nicht beachtet wurde. die kahl-connection wird sich sicher noch angesprochen fühlen denn wenn einer die trails da kennt sind die des...


Bin ich sicher nicht böse drum. Ist ja auch wirklich ein schönes Bike bis auf die schon genannten Kleinigkeiten. 
Ich würd ja auch so ´ne Runde zu Stande bekommen, aber immer wieder die gleiche Strecke (Kälberau-Hahnenkamm-7 Wege-Rückerbach-Schlucht-Wassleros-ALzenau) auf meist recht breiten Wegen ist halt nicht so prickelnd. Eventuell bewaffne ich mich aber auch einfach mit ´ner TK und geh mal nach den dünnsten Linien suchen.


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Juni 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Killer... Ventilkappen entweder durchsichtig oder ganz weg, dieses hässliche Schutzding zwischen Speichen und Kassette raus und den Schnellspanner vorne auf die andere Seite und andere "Stellung"
> Ansonsten so weit erst mal schick schick.


 
Bei Scheibenbremsen ist es besser so wie es ist, wegen der Hitze entwicklung und vibrationen. Aber Grade oder oben angelegt wäre schon schöner.

Und in deinem Alter wäre ein Hardtail angebracht gewessen, schult auch die Fahrtechnik.

Ciao


----------



## m.a.t. (20. Juni 2006)

Wenn die Hanauer dich hängen lassen  , dann gugg mal hier das durch:
- hier, rechts oben dann auf die gelbe Highlight-Karte klicken.
- Details hier oder hier. Für die Bilder musst du dort eingeloggt sein.
- Alzenauer Wald hier oder die Karte in meinem Album.

Viel Spass, matthias


----------



## Barracuda_de (20. Juni 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich sicher nicht böse drum. Ist ja auch wirklich ein schönes Bike bis auf die schon genannten Kleinigkeiten.
> Ich würd ja auch so ´ne Runde zu Stande bekommen, aber immer wieder die gleiche Strecke (Kälberau-Hahnenkamm-7 Wege-Rückerbach-Schlucht-Wassleros-ALzenau) auf meist recht breiten Wegen ist halt nicht so prickelnd. Eventuell bewaffne ich mich aber auch einfach mit ´ner TK und geh mal nach den dünnsten Linien suchen.


 
Wann wolltest du den am Sa. starten?
Vieleicht fährt auch Günter ne Runde, wäre dann um 14:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Großkrotzenburg!

CU


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Juni 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Scheibenbremsen ist es besser so wie es ist, wegen der Hitze entwicklung und vibrationen. Aber Grade oder oben angelegt wäre schon schöner.
> 
> Und in deinem Alter wäre ein Hardtail angebracht gewessen, schult auch die Fahrtechnik.
> 
> Ciao



Also Hitzentwicklung kenn ich von meiner Scheibe nicht  
Hardtail ist Zweitbike - jedenfalls kommt das noch bei mir


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wolltest du den am Sa. starten?
> Vieleicht fährt auch Günter ne Runde, wäre dann um 14:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Großkrotzenburg!
> 
> CU


Da bin ich relativ offen. Wir werden wohl morgens früh nach ALz fahren, dort frühstücken und so ab 11-12 Uhr wär ich dann wohl fahrfertig. Bin da flexibel.


----------



## raVVen01 (20. Juni 2006)

also eins muß hier mal klargestellt werden *ER(x)OTISCH *bin nur ISCHHHH   

und auf die Schnappszahl trinke me ahner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juni 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja und am Freitag Abend habe ich sogar Zeit. Den Trail habe ich noch um ein Stueck verlaengert.
> 
> Es duerfen natuerlich auch andere C***** Bikes mitfahren wie Can******* und Cam*** ;-)


bin ich sofort dabei ab 19 Uhr  

@[email protected] Schnellspanner lks oder re ist eigentlich wurscht, nur vernünftig anlehnen, sonst kann es Dich aushebeln - kein Scherz !!!

Aber diesen Pizzateller hinter dem Ritzel geht gar nett, kannst an ein Hollandrad schrauben  Mal ganz abgesehen vom Mehrgewicht  

@[email protected] Beides - Frau von Welt braucht Beides - Renner und MTB


----------



## KillerN (20. Juni 2006)

Man o Man, ich hätte die Speichenreflektoren drinlassen sollen, dann hätten wir heute noch die 8000er Beitragsgrenze geknackt  

Ich werde selbstverständlich den Schnellspanner in die richtige Position bringen und den Speichenschutz rausreißen  

@Wissefux Die gelben Ventilkappen bringe ich dir zum nächsten AWB oder so mit  

Ich werde sie solange dranlassen bis ich mir neue, schwarze besorgt habe oder ich den Fux gesehen habe.

@Barracuda Ich fahre trotzdem schneller Berge hoch, wiegt ja weniger  

Ausserdem will ich Bergab mich ausruhen können, deste schneller gehts wieder bergauf  
Ausserdem wäre ein HT ja ein Rückschritt statt Fortschritt   

@MAT Edith ? Wer ist Edith ? Aber sag Edith, das die Pedale 275Gramm das Paar wiegen.

@FREITAG BIKEN 

Ich wäre so für 19 Uhr Patershäuser Hof ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @FREITAG BIKEN
> 
> Ich wäre so für 19 Uhr Patershäuser Hof ?
> 
> ...


19 Uhr ex Toom is mir lieber ...


----------



## Andreas (21. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 19 Uhr ex Toom is mir lieber ...



Oh, das wird ja wieder fast ein Nightride. Vor 22:30 h werden wir nicht zu Hause sein. Naja, es ist ja lange genug hell. 

@KillerN: Die gelben Ventilkappen wuerde ich auch nehmen, wenn se der wissefux nicht mehr will.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2006)

der wissefux will aber noch  

werd aber net dran sterben, wenn es net klappt. könnte nämlich sein, dass KillerN noch ne weile drauf sitzen bleibt, bis er mich mal wieder trifft. ob er solange die abfälligen bemerkungen über unpassende ventilkappen wohl ertragen wird  

die durchsichtigen sehen ja auch ganz nett aus. zwischenzeitlich gabs bei den schalbe-schläuchen mal so graue :kotz:


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Juni 2006)

Ja ich hab mir damals aus na anderen Verpackung die durchsichtigen raus, da zu meinen Bike die gelben net passen und ich sonst keine andere Farbe hatte. Hab jetzt daheim noch eine rote Kappe vom Maxxis Schlauch 

@Andreas... hast du evtl. die Binselbergtour mit den Trails als OVL für mich ?
Wollte bei dir wegen den CD´s eh noch vorbei schaun


----------



## Lupo (21. Juni 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> J...
> @Andreas... hast du evtl. die Binselbergtour mit den Trails als OVL für mich ?
> Wollte bei dir wegen den CD´s eh noch vorbei schaun


und wenn wir grad beim thema cds und vorbeischauen sind   
ansonsten isses mir wurscht was fürne farbe die ventilkappen haben so lange sie net rosa oder pink sind 
hätte noch eine in orange und 2 in waldmeister anzubieten


----------



## Andreas (21. Juni 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas... hast du evtl. die Binselbergtour mit den Trails als OVL für mich ?
> Wollte bei dir wegen den CD´s eh noch vorbei schaun



Nein nein, Du musst schon selbst mitfahren  

@Lupo: Fahr doch einfach am Freitag Abend mit, oder habt ihr schon was vor?

@wissefux: Ich hab ja schon zwei gelbe und finde die wirklich klasse. Eine davon
                  ist aber defekt. Vielleicht koennen wir und einigen. Eine Du eine ich?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man mal die Admins hier fragen, ob man im Forum eine Ventilkappen-Tauschbörse hier einrichten sollte.   Kann übrigens auch eine der begehrten gelben Kappen anbieten und bei Interesse zwei dunkelgrüne. Alles SV. Fahre selbst übrigens immer ohne und hab damit noch nie Probleme gehabt.



			
				m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Hanauer dich hängen lassen  , dann gugg mal hier das durch:
> - hier, rechts oben dann auf die gelbe Highlight-Karte klicken.
> - Details hier oder hier. Für die Bilder musst du dort eingeloggt sein.
> - Alzenauer Wald hier oder die Karte in meinem Album.
> ...


Die Seite kannte ich sogar, hab die aber irgendwie total vergessen. Hab mir jetzt mal die interessantesten Sachen zwischen Michelbach und Kleinostheim markiert und werd mich da mal austoben. Den ALzenauer Wald kenn rund um den Schläerberg kenn ich glaub ich noch ganz gut. Da hab ich mal echt intensiv Trailsuche betrieben. War jetzt nur seit 2004 nicht mehr mit Bike da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (21. Juni 2006)

@Ventilkappen interresenten. Ich biete die beiden bei Ebay an und ihr steigert euch schön hoch ok ?   Ich werde am besten ne Münze werfen  

Anonsten um 19 Uhr am EX Toom, ohne Licht ?

Bis dann
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Anonsten um 19 Uhr am EX Toom, ohne Licht ?
> 
> Bis dann
> Jens


Ich bin da und nehm auch kein Licht mit. Notfalls drehe ich vorher ab  

@[email protected] Du kommst auch nach Dtz. oder sammeln wir Dich wo auf


----------



## KillerN (22. Juni 2006)

OK, dann nehm ich auch keins mit  

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Höhenmeter mit dem Gerät, also bis morgen dann !

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Andreas (23. Juni 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da und nehm auch kein Licht mit. Notfalls drehe ich vorher ab
> 
> @[email protected] Du kommst auch nach Dtz. oder sammeln wir Dich wo auf



Ich bin um 19:20 h am bekannten S-Bahnuebergang. Evtl. fahre ich Euch ein Stueck entgegen.

@KillerN: Die Holpertrails kommst Du bestimmt jetzt besser hoch.


----------



## Andreas (27. Juni 2006)

Um mal wieder etwas Leben in diesen Smalltalk und Party Thread zu 
geben:

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
 zum Geburtstag Erdi und alles Gute!!!



 
Prosit, Andreas


----------



## Sakir (27. Juni 2006)

Guten morsche*

Alles gude zum burtzdach Volker...!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (27. Juni 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

herzlichen Glückwunsch unserem Binselbergkönig - Erdi   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Miss Marple (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo Erdi, auch von mir "ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG"    , Gesundheit (was macht der Hals?), Glück und viele schöne Biketouren im  neuen Lebensjahr.   

Gruß Martina


----------



## Teddy24 (27. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen @all

und vorallem Erdi


ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG 
 
auch von mir!

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2006)

auch von mir....

dem der nur wasser und CD an seine haut lässt   

 *alles gute zum geburtstag*


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Juni 2006)

auch von mir...

    ALLES GUDE ZUM BURZELDACH, Erdi


----------



## KillerN (27. Juni 2006)

Auch von mir: Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## SteelManni (27. Juni 2006)

na da schließ ich mich doch an,

 
auch von mir alles Guude zum Geburtstag, Erdi

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## raVVen01 (27. Juni 2006)

ich muß meinem Herrn und Gebieter ja auch noch schnell gratulieren, sonst guggt er mich nicht mehr an  

Und ich soll mich in seinem Namen für die vielen Geburtstagsgrüße bedanken 

Und nebenbei:

die "Gelbe Käppchenfrage" von Killers Canyon ist geklärt - guggst Du hier ...

... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/266174/cat/12690


----------



## Andreas (27. Juni 2006)

raVVen01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nebenbei:
> 
> die "Gelbe Käppchenfrage" von Killers Canyon ist geklärt - guggst Du hier ...
> 
> ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/266174/cat/12690



Das Käppchen hat mich aber einen Schlauch gekostet und die Panne vom Killer sollte Lupo doch gar nicht mitbekommen


----------



## KillerN (27. Juni 2006)

Habe aber schon wieder 2 gelbe Käppchen auf den Ventilen sitzten 

Wieso ist eingentlich die Qualität der Bilder so dürftig ? Wurden die Pics vorm hochladen nochmals komprimiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juni 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist eingentlich die Qualität der Bilder so dürftig ? Wurden die Pics vorm hochladen nochmals komprimiert ?


Ja, wurden eingedampft auf 800x600 Darstellung. Aus runden 2MB wurden so um die 150KB pro Bild. Für's Netz muß das langen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo, habe nächste Woche frei und suche einen Mitfahrer für die Bikeparks Hindelang und Oberammergau. Komme aus der Nähe von Hanau. Auto vorhanden. Genaueres bei Interesse. Bitte PN.
Gruß Sören


----------



## Ippie (30. Juni 2006)

Na super,

die Tour de France hat noch gar nicht begonnen und schon ist Ullrich der Verlierer! Guckst Du hier

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (30. Juni 2006)

Ja, ich habe es auch gerade gehoert. Wird das die Tour der Namenlosen? Vielleicht sollten wir mitfahren. Ein Platz auf dem Treppchen ist ja dann schon fast sicher...


----------



## SteelManni (30. Juni 2006)

Rassmussen, der alte MTB-Kletterspezialist wirds wohl jetzt machen!?! 

Gruß
SteelManni

PS. noch 136min bis zum Anpfiff!


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe es auch gerade gehoert. Wird das die Tour der Namenlosen? Vielleicht sollten wir mitfahren. Ein Platz auf dem Treppchen ist ja dann schon fast sicher...


   

Das darf doch nicht war sein ... was guggen wir dann nachdem *WIR* Weltmeister sind


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juli 2006)

ICH KANNS EINFACH NICHT GLAUBEN     

Da freut man sich wochenlang auf die TdF, mehr als auf jede WM, und jetzt das ...

Da fährt ein Ami jahrelang alles in Grund und Boden und wahr nie dedoppt ... HA HA


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH KANNS EINFACH NICHT GLAUBEN
> 
> Da freut man sich wochenlang auf die TdF, mehr als auf jede WM, und jetzt das ...
> 
> Da fährt ein Ami jahrelang alles in Grund und Boden und wahr nie dedoppt ... HA HA


Na ja was solls ...

... viel wichtiger - Heute habe ich mir die Zeit genommen für ein ausführliches Fotoshooting meines Raven. Wer will kann sich die Bilder und Details anschauen. Sind in meiner Sig verlinkt.


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja was solls ...
> 
> ... viel wichtiger - Heute habe ich mir die Zeit genommen für ein ausführliches Fotoshooting meines Raven. Wer will kann sich die Bilder und Details anschauen. Sind in meiner Sig verlinkt.



Hey, das sieht echt gut aus, Glückwunsch!

Und was die TdF angeht: Ich war auch schwer schockiert, aber andererseits vielleicht wirklich gut so. 
Wie man hört, war die Stimmung bei den verbleibenden Fahrern heute sehr gut. Kann man sich auch gut vorstellen: da ergeben sich für Einige sicher ganz neue Möglichkeiten. Bestimmt gibt´s einige Überraschungen zu sehen. Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (2. Juli 2006)

ich versuche es nochmal......  

wie schauts denn mit *Grillen* aus ???
es hatten sich ein paar möglichkeiten geboten, vielleicht sollten wir einfach
einen Termin machen... oder ?
in fast 2 Wochen sind Ferien und dann werden wohl einige im Urlaub sein !!!

wie schauts denn mit einem *Stammtisch* aus ???
der Erdi01 hatten den Hahnenkam vorgeschlagen, vielleicht sollten wir einfach
einen Termin machen... oder ?
ich schlage mal vor, das wir am 15.07.2006 eine kleine Tour (geführt von 
den Hahnenkamm spezialisten) rund um den Hahnenkam machen und danach
gemütlich auf dem Hahnenkam einen zwitschern. (start am besten in Alzenau 
Industriegebiet)


----------



## KillerN (2. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe es auch gerade gehoert. Wird das die Tour der Namenlosen? Vielleicht sollten wir mitfahren. Ein Platz auf dem Treppchen ist ja dann schon fast sicher...



Aber echt .... Ich glaube in Alpe D'Huez (richtig?) sollten wir diese nicht dopenden namenlosen Fahrer doch mal locker abhängen  
Eigentlich war ich nen echter Tour de France Fan und habe immer am TV zugeschaut, aber dieses Jahr gehe ich lieber raus als daheim zu hocken....

Alles sehr sehr traurig, da ich den Ullrich echt sympatisch fand und diese ganze angelegenheit ein schlechtes Bild auf den gesammten Radsport wirft.


----------



## Ippie (3. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuche es nochmal......
> 
> wie schauts denn mit *Grillen* aus ???
> es hatten sich ein paar möglichkeiten geboten, vielleicht sollten wir einfach
> ...



Morsch 'n zusammen,

der 15.07.2006 ist noch frei und ich bin dabei!

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] Bei mir ist der 15. auch frei - wenn ich wieder nix vergessen habe


----------



## Sakir (3. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] schön, dann sind wir schon mal 3


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] schön, dann sind wir schon mal 3



Ich wer höchst wahrscheinlich auch am 15. können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (3. Juli 2006)

Am 15. bin ich in Koelle.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich merke den 15. mal vor.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Teddy24 (5. Juli 2006)

_


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		


			Morsch 'n zusammen,

der 15.07.2006 ist noch frei und ich bin dabei!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, will mich auch wieder einmal melden!
> Mal schauen, wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, komme ich
> vielleicht auch mal hochgekrabbelt! Muss leider noch eine
> Zwangspause machen   - ausgerechnet jetzt, wo mir das
> ...


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Am 15. bin ich in Koelle.


 
und ich in Kühlsheim, 12 h Rach *freu

und Ciao


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Juli 2006)

Ich hätte da mal nen Denkanstoss für den Samstag -> Odenwald/Burg-Frankenstein. Es gibt hier wohl doch jemanden unter uns, der da noch nicht war 
Wollte am Samstag eigentlich auf jeden Fall ne Tour fahren und kann auch ruhig etwas hügeliger und länger sein!


----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da mal nen Denkanstoss für den Samstag -> Odenwald/Burg-Frankenstein.


das wäre mal eine alternative....
was schwebt dir denn an KM / Stunden vor ???

@Stammtisch: ich werde mal einen Eintrag im LMB für den 15.07 machen, wenn sich keiner der einheimischen da zu melet, werde ich eine Tour ausarbeiten... 

@Teddy24: und wieder alles im Lot ?


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das wäre mal eine alternative....
> was schwebt dir denn an KM / Stunden vor ???



Also wenn sich sonst keiner für die Burg-Frankenstein meldet, können wir auch was anders fahren, oder Burg-Frankenstein und noch en bissl 
Also wollte schon über die 100Km und mal en paar Hm mehr fahren. Genaues hab ich da aber noch nicht.


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Stammtisch: ich werde mal einen Eintrag im LMB für den 15.07 machen, wenn sich keiner der einheimischen da zu melet, werde ich eine Tour ausarbeiten...


 
Wie gesagt ich bin anderweitig vergeben an dem Tag!

@Samstag, Günter fährt morgen um 14:00 Uhr wieder ab Bahnhof Großkrotzenburg, da werde ich auch mal wieder mitfahren!

Ciao


----------



## SteelManni (7. Juli 2006)

Moin @ all, 

Bin am WE in der Fränkischen, sonst wäre ich auch dabei!

@Sakir
Tour am 15. 7 könnte klappen bei mir, kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen! 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Juli 2006)

Also wenn ich da so raus schaue und mir den Wetterbericht für morgen anschaue, werd ich wohl erst am Sonntag was Längeres fahren. Sieht ja nicht grade nach Sonne und trocken aus  
Außerdem haben sich bisher ja nicht wirklich viele zum WE geäußert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Stammtisch: ich werde mal einen Eintrag im LMB für den 15.07 machen, wenn sich keiner der einheimischen da zu melet, werde ich eine Tour ausarbeiten...?


wegen mir brauchst Du Dir die Mühe nicht zu machen, ich sehe das als Sternfahrt und werde über die Rückersbacher hochkommen und mein Heimweg wird mich über den X11 führen. Ich hoffe nur, dass Du den Treff oben nicht so spät ansetzen wirst, damit auch noch Zeit für  und  und  und Heimfahrt bleibt.

Ach ja und hoffentlich kriegen wir oben Platz oder reservierst Du  

@[email protected] Sonntag fahr ich auf jeden Fall auch. Andreas und ich wollten evtl. den ersten Teil des Vogesenwegs fahren. Der kann auch am Francky vorbeiführen  Mal sehen wann sich Andreas zu Wort meldet - siehe Nachbarfred


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Sonntag fahr ich auf jeden Fall auch. Andreas und ich wollten evtl. den ersten Teil des Vogesenwegs fahren. Der kann auch am Francky vorbeiführen  Mal sehen wann sich Andreas zu Wort meldet - siehe Nachbarfred



Also für Sonntag bin ich eigentlich offen!
Wenn es passt, häng ich mich heimlich drann


----------



## Andreas (8. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also für Sonntag bin ich eigentlich offen!
> Wenn es passt, häng ich mich heimlich drann



Ich häng mich auch heimlich dran.  

Zeit habe ich, aber ich weiß noch nicht wie lange, weil Abend's zum Endspiel wieder gegrillt wird. Frankenstein über Vogesenweg würde ich aber schon gerne fahren.


----------



## Sakir (8. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nur, dass Du den Treff oben nicht so spät ansetzen wirst, damit auch noch Zeit für  und  und  und Heimfahrt bleibt.


wenn (fast) keiner was definitives sagt
ich kann nicht für jeden etwas planen, wenn ich dazu keine Informationen
bekomme
wegen mir können wir uns auch oben treffen und jeder macht vorher was 
er will
_reservierung_ habe ich nicht vor, wenn einer lust hat kann er sich drum kümmern

@[email protected] ich hatte mich auf Samstag eingerichtet und daher habe ich morgen keine Zeit...


----------



## Lupo (13. Juli 2006)

sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Stammtisch: ich werde mal einen Eintrag im LMB für den 15.07 machen, wenn sich keiner der einheimischen da zu melet, werde ich eine Tour ausarbeiten...


ich bin auch ab alz dabei. werd mir sicherheitshalber auch noch ne tour überlegen falls du erst später kannst und wenn ich weiss wer all dabei ist kann ich auch den schwierigkeitsgrad danach auslegen 



			
				red-rum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wer höchst wahrscheinlich auch am 15. können!


 



			
				ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> der 15.07.2006 ist noch frei und ich bin dabei!
> 
> ...


 


			
				Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, komme ich
> vielleicht auch mal hochgekrabbelt!


 

und was ist mit den restlichen lila-weissen blitzen die für diesen tag noch nicht vergeben sind


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Juli 2006)

@ Lupo... was hast du mit meinem Namen gemacht  -> RedRum05

Wenn ich wüßte, wo, wie lang etc. kann ich Genaues sagen, eigentlich hätte ich schon Zeit, aber Abends steht nen Geburtstag an wo ich hin muss!


----------



## Ippie (13. Juli 2006)

Ich habe den 15. fest eingeplant. Nur vergessen im LMB meinen Eintrag zu machen. Ist aber jetzt erledigt. Ich bin dabei.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (13. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lupo... was hast du mit meinem Namen gemacht  -> RedRum05
> 
> Wenn ich wüßte, wo, wie lang etc. kann ich Genaues sagen, eigentlich hätte ich schon Zeit, aber Abends steht nen Geburtstag an wo ich hin muss!


...jedenfalls haste dich angesprochen gefühlt 

wie im lmb geschrieben treffen wir uns in alzenau zu ner gemütlichen runde die auf dem hahnenkamm endet...stammtisch vor dem berggasthof....zurückrollen nach alz.
falls du probleme hast da hin zu kommen, pm an mich.

*und vielleicht könnte der herr sakir die anfahrtskizze im lmb richten*

@ippie: un die jattin?


----------



## Sakir (13. Juli 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...jedenfalls haste dich angesprochen gefühlt
> 
> wie im lmb geschrieben treffen wir uns in alzenau zu ner gemütlichen runde die auf dem hahnenkamm endet...stammtisch vor dem berggasthof....zurückrollen nach alz.
> falls du probleme hast da hin zu kommen, pm an mich.
> ...


hmm.. nur wie, habe sie als ANHANG gemacht.... komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2006)

für mich wäre ein Zeitfenster hilfreich, wann Ihr aus Alzenau oben seid. Wie schon gepostet spar ich mir den Umweg über Alzenau und komme direkt über die Rückersbacher hoch. 

Wer möchte kann auch gern aus Dtz oder Nähere Umgebung mit mir direkt hochfahren.


----------



## Sakir (13. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon gepostet spar ich mir den Umweg über Alzenau und komme direkt über die Rückersbacher hoch.


das färbt wohl langsam vom schwimmen ab  

geplant ist (wie in der Beschreibung ersichtlich  ) sart um 14 Uhr, dann
werden wir gen 17 Uhr dort eintrudeln  

@Redrum05: die OVL´s kommen gleich ....


----------



## Sakir (14. Juli 2006)

halli hallo

ich muss mal meine missetat berichten.....

ich bin vorhin beim durchschreiten des Wohnzimmers mit dem Fuss am
Sessel hängen geblieben...  AUA... im moment nimmt mein kl. Zeh 
alle Regenbogen farben an und macht dem großen von der dicke her bald 
konkurenz....  

mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht.... ich könnte **** grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] schon lange nix mehr gebrochen oder was ....  

Wollte morgen so gegen 15 - 15:30 Uhr hier in Dtz starten. Werd aber vorher hier nochmal schauen was dann los ist. 

Wünsch Dir gute Besserung ...


----------



## Sakir (14. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] schon lange nix mehr gebrochen oder was ....


grrrr.....
momentan pass ich nicht mal in dn Birkenstock  
bei dem Zusammenstoß habe ich gehört , 
wie etwas geknackt/gekracht hat  

ich habe soeben auch meinn Kollegen bescheid gegeben, 
das er morgen alleine arbeiten gehen darf


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Juli 2006)

Fußzehbrechen macht keinen Spaß! Gute Besserung!

Bei mir steht es im Moment noch 50/50 mit Morgen  
Mir wurde was angedeutet von Grillem vor dem Geburtstag und wenn das wirklich so ist, werd ich es wohl nicht zeitlich schaffen. Werd mich aber noch mal morgen melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwi-Schan (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir sieht es leider auch schlecht aus - die Kids sind krank...  Wenn ich um 14 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt in Alzenau bin, wartet nicht auf mich.

@sakir - Gute Besserung!

Viel Spaß,
Christian


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Juli 2006)

Moin...

EDIT:
Kann erst gegen 14-15 Uhr los fahren und somit muss ich wohl was eigenes im Spessart fahren.
Misst!


----------



## Sakir (15. Juli 2006)

*leider muss ich wohl die Führung der heutigen Tour an den Wolfgang abgeben*



ich komme nicht in die Bikeschuhe rein   
wenn ich gen 16 uhr wenigstens in die Birkenstock paße, 
komm ich mit dem brummbrumm auf den Hahnenkamm gefahren

tut mir wirklich leid.. aber...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2006)

also von angesagt habe ich hier jetzt nix gelesen, dann mache ich mich mal langsam fertig und starte Richtung Hahnenkamm ...


----------



## Sakir (16. Juli 2006)

Morsche

wir haben den Stammtisch hinter uns gebracht, schee wars  
wie immer war der harte kern anwesend  

nun müssen wir noch das *"grillen"* hinbekommen  

was hat denn der Rest des Thread´s gemacht ???

Michael


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> was hat denn der Rest des Thread´s gemacht ???
> 
> Michael



Gegrillt, gesonnt, gefeiert und leider allein ne kleine Runde gefahren...


----------



## Sakir (16. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegrillt, gesonnt, gefeiert und leider allein ne kleine Runde gefahren...


alle sind alleine gefahren *ggg*

wo bist du denn entlang ?

ich bin auch gefahren, mit dem Auto auf den Hahnenkam  
ich war längst nicht so verschwitzt wie der Erdi01


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> alle sind alleine gefahren *ggg*
> 
> wo bist du denn entlang ?
> 
> ...



Ich war Richtung Babenhausen etc. unterwegs, weil ich leider nicht so viel Zeit für was Längeres hatte. Heute fehlt mir irgendwie die Motivation noch was zu fahren - vielleicht kommts noch gegen Abend und ich schwing mich noch mal auf´s Rad.. 

Muss ja noch HM fahren bis zum 30.07.  

Wie gehts denn mittlerweile deinem Fuß ? 
Hat jetzt eigentlich am Donnerstag jemand Zeit Abends zu Fahren?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich war längst nicht so verschwitzt wie der Erdi01


wohl war, so entspannt wie Du sah ich gestern nicht aus  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=271588&cat=5983

Und wieviel Bike-TV haste schon geguggt


----------



## Sakir (16. Juli 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieviel Bike-TV haste schon geguggt


saugen.... DVD erstellen....guggen.... 



			
				RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gehts denn mittlerweile deinem Fuß ?



verhältnissmaßig gut, vielleicht isser nur geprellt... wird schon
morgen versuch ich mal die BikeSchuhe an zu ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (18. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe es doch tatsächlich heute morgen aus dem Bett geschafft und bin erst einmal eine Runde gefahren!!    Danach ging's mir echt gut. Ist aber schon erstaunlich, was selbst eine kleine OP aber immerhin Vollnarkose ausmacht! Am Anfang waren die Beine schon ziemlich gummimäßig!! Aber nach und nach ging's dann. Habe halt 'ne Minirunde gedreht um zu sehen, was der Kreislauf sagt und möchte jetzt immer ein bischen mehr fahren! Muss doch irgendwann mal bei einer Eurer Touren mitfahren können  -  wenn's auch dann für Euch erstmal nur 'ne "Bummeltour" ist!!!

Bis bald
Claudia


----------



## Sakir (19. Juli 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich habe es doch tatsächlich heute morgen aus dem Bett geschafft und bin erst einmal eine Runde gefahren!!    Danach ging's mir echt gut. Ist aber schon erstaunlich, was selbst eine kleine OP aber immerhin Vollnarkose ausmacht! Am Anfang waren die Beine schon ziemlich gummimäßig!! Aber nach und nach ging's dann. Habe halt 'ne Minirunde gedreht um zu sehen, was der Kreislauf sagt und möchte jetzt immer ein bischen mehr fahren! Muss doch irgendwann mal bei einer Eurer Touren mitfahren können  -  wenn's auch dann für Euch erstmal nur 'ne "Bummeltour" ist!!!
> 
> ...


das ist megastark ! ! !
in 4 Wochen können wir mal eine flache Runde testen...  

ich kann mich auch nicht aufs bike setzen und sofort 100% geben, am 
anfang sind meine Beine auch immer schwer... aber nach und nach werden
sie regelrecht fit gestrampelt.


----------



## Teddy24 (19. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das ist megastark ! ! !
> in 4 Wochen können wir mal eine flache Runde testen...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sakir (20. Juli 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je, da muss ich mich aber jetzt anstrengen!!


ein paar mal fahren reicht schon
ich dencke mal, das als erstes dein PoPo sich melden wird....  

die Kamera kenne ich schon, wunderbare aussicht, hoffentlich hält 
sich das Wetter so bis wir kommen...


----------



## Ippie (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mal eben erlaubt heute mittag zu fahren. Ich war knapp 3 Std. unterwegs und habe in der letzten halben Stunde gedacht, ich kippe vom Rad. Flaschen leer und eine unerträgliche Hitze. Ich musste die Steigung auch ganz zum Schluß fahren. 

Wenn es in Mittenwald auch so warm ist, können wir uns warm äh kalt anziehen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas (20. Juli 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es in Mittenwald auch so warm ist, können wir uns warm äh kalt anziehen.



Ich war mal bei so einer Hitze in Suedtirol. Ab 2000 Hoehenmetern brauchte man dann schon wieder eine Windjacke.


----------



## Sakir (21. Juli 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es in Mittenwald auch so warm ist, können wir uns warm äh kalt anziehen.


johh... das stimmt, abe rlieber so warm als das wir regen oder lange
klamotten anziehen müssen  

@Andraes: wir kommen nur bis 1800m höhe


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Andraes: wir kommen nur bis 1800m höhe


Hoffentlich habe Ihr Glück, sonst ist es in den Alpen einfach nur zum :kotz: 

Und wundert Euch nicht wenn Euch auf der Höhe die Luft ausgeht, aus den Lungen meine ich  So ganz ohne vorheriges Höhentraining werdet Ihr ganz schon japsen und Euch vorkommen als hättet Ihr noch nie auf dem Rad gesessen


----------



## Andreas (21. Juli 2006)

Gestern bin ich meinen ersten "eigenen" Duathlon gefahren.  

30 km Biken (zur Arbeit)
5 km Laufen (Ironman Night Run)
30 km Biken (nach Hause)

... in 2:28 h

Der IronMan NightRun ist ein Fun-Staffellauf. Vielleicht hat naechstes Jahr der/die eine oder andere Lust mitzumachen. Mit Kollegen stellen wir immer zwei Teams (2x3 Leute).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (23. Juli 2006)

morsche,
nachdem heute morgen so ein herlich frisches wetter war, bin ich doch
gleich mal auf den Renner gestiegen und es kamen doch tatsächlich
130km bei 1300hm dabei raus ))
vom Engländer runter bin ich doch glatt auf 78,4km/h gekommen  
das macht spass  
jetzt liege ich auf der couch und schau wie sich die Triathleten abkämpfen


----------



## Teddy24 (25. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,

also bei diesem Wetter kann man ja nur früh morgens fahren!!   Bin am Sonntag gefahren und habe gedacht, ich werde gebraten! Da ich ja momentan nur Straße oder Radweg fahre! Leider hat dann zum Schluß meine Schaltung aufgegeben und ich konnte nicht mehr so schalten, wie ich das gerne wollte.  Nachdem mein Rädchen sich ausgeruht hatte geht sie nun wieder  ! Gemeinheit! Mal sehen, wie sich meine Beine morgen früh anfühlen - werde heute Abend mal bischen ein Pferd und mich quälen - dann werde ich morgen früh fahren. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja dann in den Bergen doch mal ein Bike leihen und 'ne klitzekleine Runde mit Euch anderen drehen, damit ich mal sehe, wo ihr so rumfahrt! Wenn Ihr mich mitnehmen wollt ?? 

Bis bald
Teddy24/Claudia


----------



## Sakir (25. Juli 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr mich mitnehmen wollt ??


na klar, was eine frage...
da suchen wir was nettes raus  



			
				Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> damit ich mal sehe, wo ihr so rumfahrt!


glaube mir, das willst du garnicht wissen wo wir fahren
etliches davon würde ich nichtmal laufen wollen


----------



## Ippie (25. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> na klar, was eine frage...
> da suchen wir was nettes raus


Ein paar Rampen mit 20% werden wir schon finden 




			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> glaube mir, das willst du garnicht wissen wo wir fahren
> etliches davon würde ich nichtmal laufen wollen


Genau das habe ich heute auch schon gesagt!


----------



## Teddy24 (26. Juli 2006)

Hallöchen,

hatte heute so ein kleines Aha-Erlebnis: wollte bremsen und meine Bremsen waren aber anderer Meinung, bzw. noch im Tiefschlaf  !! (Habe doch den Weg aus dem Bett gefunden - 6.15 losgefahren). Ebenfalls hat meine Schaltung zwischendurch wieder eine Pause eingelegt.   Nun haben mein Mann und ich doch schon mal nach einem Bike gelunst! Wenn das nur nicht so ein teurer Spaß wäre  Tja, mal sehen, was es dann wird. Mir gefällt z. B. das Ghost Miss 5100. Aber da müssen wir jetzt erst einmal ein paar ansehen und ich mal probefahren und dann unser Portemonaie mal fragen!! Ich habe ja von den  ganzen Rädern und Komponenten sowieso keine Ahnung. Aber zum Glück habe ich ja einen "Spezialisten" in der Nähe   !! Denke wir werden schon was Passendes finden!

Bis bald
Teddy24/Claudia


----------



## Ippie (26. Juli 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> Nun haben mein Mann und ich doch schon mal nach einem Bike gelunst! Wenn das nur nicht so ein teurer Spaß wäre  Tja, mal sehen, was es dann wird. Mir gefällt z. B. das Ghost Miss 5100. Aber da müssen wir jetzt erst einmal ein paar ansehen und ich mal probefahren und dann unser Portemonaie mal fragen!! Ich habe ja von den  ganzen Rädern und Komponenten sowieso keine Ahnung. Aber zum Glück habe ich ja einen "Spezialisten" in der Nähe   !! Denke wir werden schon was Passendes finden!
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Portemonaie schon gefragt und gestern um einen Satz Scheibenbremsen erleichtert. 
Ob das noch für ein Bike reicht? 

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (26. Juli 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, mal sehen, was es dann wird. Mir gefällt z. B. das Ghost Miss 5100.


 
Hat meine Frau auch ist ein sehr schönes Rad und so teuer ist es ja auch nicht.
Wenn du mal probe fahren möchtest, denke meine Frau hat nichts dagegen.

Wir haben es von stefans Bike Schmiede in Kalstein der hatte auch mehre Größen da  

Gruß


----------



## maixle (26. Juli 2006)

Gudde,

kaum ist man mal ein paar Monate webmässig nicht präsent, schon tun sich tausende von schön neuen und erfreulichen Dingen in diesem Thread:

- Dieser Thread hat einen Ableger/Sohn bekommen, der sich sehr erfolgreich anlässt. @Google: Super Arbeit. Weiter so...  

- und ein neues "altes" Gesicht wird aktives Mitglied. @Teddy24: Freut mich, dass Du Dich nun auch aktiv und nicht nur unterstützend ins Geschehen wirfst  

Naja, bei mir war nun 4 Monate lang die "Baby"-Hölle los (die meisten hier kennen das ja schon)  . Die kleine Amalia zeigt jetzt schon ihrem gestandenen Pappa, wo es in den nächsten Jahren für ihn langgehen wird... . So langsam kehrt aber auch hier  ein gewisser Rhythmus ein, wobei sich das Biken derzeit hauptsächlich noch auf meinen Arbeitsweg von Hanau nach Frankfurt beschränkt...Aber man macht die Not zur Tugend.

@Ippie, Teddy: Wollte Euch schon lange mal anrufen, aber aufgrund Amalia bin ich zu nicht allzuviel gekommen. Sorry, werde ich die Tage nachholen.

@Sakir: Auch das Trikot habe ich nicht vergessen. Sorry, hoffe, dass ich es bald mal schaffe abzuholen.

In diesem Sinne viele, viele Grüsse an Alle
Euer 
Maixle


----------



## Teddy24 (27. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen an alle,

@Barracuda: vielen Dank für das Angebot!!   Vielleicht können wir uns mal in der nahen Zukunft treffen??!! Volker hat ja sicher Deine Telefonnummer! Dann können die Kids auch wieder zusammen spielen! 

@maixle: Tja, wenn man so lange immer nur zuschaut und zuhört und mitleidet, dann wird man doch mal infiziert!!   Aber ich stecke noch tief in den Kinderschuhen. Apropo, ist schon was Tolles so ein kleiner Wurm!! Unsre Tochter hat ja nun schon das erste Schuljahr geschafft!! Tipp für Deine Frau oder auch Dich www.rund-ums-baby.de 'ne schöne Seite!!

Dann also bis demnächst

Teddy24/Claudia


----------



## lessiw33 (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Sakir,

ich habe Dir eine Mail an Deine Homepage-Mailadresse geschickt, da ich eine Frage habe.

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2006)

* Ihr seid ja verrückt  ​*
Ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Leidensbericht  

Trotzdem viel Spass !

Grüße

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ist ausser Steelmannie und mir noch jemand in Wombach am Start?

Oder seit ihr jetzt alle zu Touren Fahrern umgewandelt worden durch Mr. Ravven?

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (29. Juli 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Oder seit ihr jetzt alle zu Touren Fahrern umgewandelt worden durch Mr. Ravven?


nee das nicht, irgendwie feht mir diese Jahr die nötige .... zum Marathon
 fahren oder es ist die Trauer das der Ippie sich so rar macht  
Tourenfahren ...ja/nein... eher mehr im Taunus unterwegs

@Google: mal schauen wieviel HM bei rauskommen ! ! !

@lessiw33: irgendwie habe ich keine mail bekommen, sende doch mal eine PM


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2006)

@[email protected] Na ja, wenn dann nur 3500 Höhenmeter anstatt Deiner angesetzten 3800 rauskommen ist es auch nur ne Weicheiertour    Bin mal gespannt wie lange Ihr braucht und wie Ihr Euch dann so fühlt...

@[email protected] Ich suche dieses Jahr mein Heil in den trailigen Touren und bin absolut auf Fun eingestellt. So hol ich mir die Lust für das nächste Jahr. 

Vorausgesetzt ich finde genug Gleichgesinnte für gemeinsame Ultra- und Trainingstouren im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr, bin ich nächstes Jahr sicherlich wieder in Schotten, Frammersbach und Wombach dabei  Außerdem habe ich ein paar Jungs kennengelernt, die nächstes Jahr auch mal ein paar Halbmaras fahren wollen. Da muß ich doch schon alleine wegen der Unterstützung mit .

Irgendwie erhoffe ich mir, dass ich dann bereits im vierten Bikejahr recht stabil durch 2007 gehen kann. Schaun mer mal.....Aber reissen kann ich nix und will ich auch nix. Mein Ziel wär ne spürbare Leistungssteigerung.

Ja und der Ippie  .......ich glaub der kommt nimmer vor mir ins Ziel.... Oder


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Juli 2006)

War ne schöne Runde heute mit Sakir. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Sakir (30. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> War ne schöne Runde heute mit Sakir. Hat Spaß gemacht!


kann ich nur bestätigen, tolle Runde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (30. Juli 2006)

@Sakir & RedRum05:

Mehr nicht? Wo ist der Bericht und wo sind die Höhenprofile?
So ne Tour fährt man ja nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir & RedRum05:
> 
> Mehr nicht? Wo ist der Bericht und wo sind die Höhenprofile?
> So ne Tour fährt man ja nicht jeden Tag.


DIE sind so fertig, dass sie nicht mal die Finger bewegen können ...

... oder ...

DIE haben die Tour abgebrochen, weil sie sich übernommen haben und trauen sich nicht es zuzugeben


----------



## Sakir (31. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> So ne Tour fährt man ja nicht jeden Tag.


jeden Tag wäre die Tour auch ein bissel viel 
ich kann aber nun sagen, das die Top 50 die Höhe um bestimmt
25-30% falsch berechnet !


----------



## Ippie (31. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> glaub der kommt nimmer vor mir ins Ziel.... Oder



Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] Und wenn es mein letzter Wille wäre. Du bleibst schön hinter mir.  Und fahren tue ich noch. Aber gestern z.B. erst um 14:30 Uhr. 

@[email protected] Brauchst nicht trauern, in den Alpen fahren wir zusammen 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Teddy24 (31. Juli 2006)

_Ippie: _Aber gestern z.B. erst um 14:30 Uhr. 


...nämlich mit mir!! ca. 35 km in ca. 1.40 h. Ich bin zumindest stolz auf mich!   Denn mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 20 km/h war das für meinen Leistungsstand schon ok! Klar, mit Euren Touren nicht zu vergleichen - aber wartet nur mal ab!!!   

Bis bald


----------



## Ippie (31. Juli 2006)

Juuuuuuhuuuuuu,

ich bin seid heute Besitzer einer Scheibenbremse. Die sieht ja schon toll in der Verpackung aus  Ich will jetzt Feierabend und das Ding ans Rad zimmern.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## KillerN (31. Juli 2006)

Oje viel Spaß, das ist ne ziemliche Fummellei, war froh net meine anbaun zu müssen. Welche hast du dir zugelegt ?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (31. Juli 2006)

Ja super, ich liebe es Scheibenbremsen zu montieren. 
Hoffentlich hat es gut geklappt.


----------



## KillerN (1. August 2006)

Aber nur bei Coffee im Keller gell  
Ich glaube da würde ich auch gerne montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (1. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Oje viel Spaß, das ist ne ziemliche Fummellei, war froh net meine anbaun zu müssen. Welche hast du dir zugelegt ?



Ich habe mir die Formula Oro K18 geholt. 

Hab ich bei der Montage was falsch gemacht? Da das Ding innerhalb von 45 Minuten montiert war. Reste habe ich auch keine und funktionieren tut es auch. 

Fand es total einfach. Scheibe montiert, Griffkörper dran, danach Adapter mit Bremskörper angebaut und die Schrauben leicht angezogen, danach Bremse leicht gezogen, damit sich die Pads an die Scheibe legen und dabei die Schrauben festgezogen. Loslassen der Bremshebels und das Rad ohne Schleifgeräusche drehen lassen. fertig.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (1. August 2006)

Villeicht solltest Du gleich mal Deine Bremsen bei der heutigen BaButour einfahren  

Obwohl..auf einmal fällt während der Tour irgendwas ab und wir stehen dumm da


----------



## Ippie (1. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Villeicht solltest Du gleich mal Deine Bremsen bei der heutigen BaButour einfahren
> 
> Obwohl..auf einmal fällt während der Tour irgendwas ab und wir stehen dumm da



Wollen schon, aber meine allerliebste Schwiegermutter hat heute Geburtstag und ich habe auch noch zugesagt . Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Erwin121256 (1. August 2006)

Ich habe noch ein paar Inspirationen aus dem Taubertal. Hier hat es wunderschöne Radwege und die Landschaft ist mher als sehenswert. Hey und gerade für Wochenendtripps ist das Taubertal doch nur wneige Autostunden von euch entfernt.


----------



## Google (1. August 2006)

Mal ganz Off Topic:

Aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass unser Ippie, auch genannt Dr. Wade, noch mit _nem Teddy _im Bett schläft.

Manche werden eben nie erwachsen


----------



## Ippie (1. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz Off Topic:
> 
> Aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass unser Ippie, auch genannt Dr. Wade, noch mit _nem Teddy _im Bett schläft.
> 
> Manche werden eben nie erwachsen



Aber nur mit dem Teddy mit der Nummer 24. Und erwachsen werde ich eh nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. August 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur mit dem Teddy mit der Nummer 24.


Na dann viel Glück und Spass bei der Nummernsuche   

Soo, ab jetzt wieder ernst


----------



## Deleted 37613 (1. August 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir die Formula Oro K18 geholt.
> 
> Hab ich bei der Montage was falsch gemacht? Da das Ding innerhalb von 45 Minuten montiert war. Reste habe ich auch keine und funktionieren tut es auch.
> 
> ...



Genau so, die habe ich nämlich auch und ist einfach zu montieren. 
Ach, bremsen tut die zusätzlich auch ordentlich.


----------



## Ippie (3. August 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

nach dem die Afterworker Wasserscheu geworden sind, habe ich gestern seit langer Zeit mal wieder den Hahnenkamm gequält (oder hat er mich gequält?) und danach bin ich noch den Pilzweg runter und  die (Achtung Sakir) Michelbacher Weinberge hochgefahren. Natürlich hat mich in der letzten 1/4 Stunde am Fernblick der Regen eingeholt. Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, dass die Schuhe so schnell mit Wasser voll- laufen können  
Vor den Alpen werde ich meine Regenjacke auch noch imprägnieren müssen. Die hält ja gar nichts mehr ab 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (3. August 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> (Achtung Sakir) Michelbacher Weinberge hochgefahren.


du du du..........
das nächste mal sagst du mal bescheid  
und was sagt die Disc ??? i.O. ???


----------



## Ippie (4. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> du du du..........
> das nächste mal sagst du mal bescheid
> und was sagt die Disc ??? i.O. ???



Morsch 'n zusammen,

die Streckenwahl war kurzfristig geplant. Ich wollte eigentlich ne Rennerrunde starten.

Die Disc läuft bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Hat auf dem Pilzweg das erste mal gut gerochen! 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Teddy24 (4. August 2006)

Moin Moin,

gestern hatte ich das erste Mal das Gefühl: ok, es hat schon was gebracht!!
Bin meine "normale Runde" gefahren und war zu schnell   wieder zurück! Dann habe ich kurzerhand noch eine Schleife angehängt und war immer noch in meinem Zeitrahmen, den ich mir vorher gesteckt hatte zurück. Das Schönste ist, ich habe mich immer noch gut gefühlt - also kann ich wohl doch noch 'n Stückchen mehr!!    Muß mir unbedingt einen Tacho ans Rad bauen, damit ich auch sagen kann, wieviel ich überhaupt fahre! Ach, ich hatte doch ein Bild von meinem "Bike" versprochen! Kann man sich im Lauf des Tages anschauen.  


Bis bald


----------



## Sakir (5. August 2006)

......allles guude zum Geburtstag alles guuudee wünsch ich dir.....

   *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag *  

auch von Marion und Nina und allen anderen.....


----------



## Sakir (5. August 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ich hatte doch ein Bild von meinem "Bike" versprochen! Kann man sich im Lauf des Tages anschauen.


im laufe von welchem Tag  

hee hee, bis dann


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2006)

Hallo Martina,

ich wünsche Dir auch

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
und alles Gute!!!


----------



## Sakir (5. August 2006)

Hallo,
am 03.09.2006 habe ich vor, den Eselsweg nochmal zu fahren !
dazu habe ich natrürlich auch einen LMB Eintrag gemacht
Pausen nach ca 40km/80km sind geplant, somit müsste man
mit 2 Trinkflaschen zurecht kommen !
die Tour wird schon ein wenig schneller gefahren, ich denke mal
das wir einen 18-20er schnitt hinbekommen !
danach können wir in Großheubach in einem Cafe schlemmen und 
am Main entlang gemütlich zurük radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2006)

ich gratulier heute NICHT, ich gratuliere am Montag persönlich  

@[email protected] ich habe mich mal angemeldet, aber ob ich mir den Heimweg zusätzlich noch antue weiß ich nocht nicht. Vllt organisiere ich mir ein Fahrdienst ...

... heute hatt sich ein Raven für 10 Minuten ins Freie verirrt 

Geile Wetteraussichten für morgen, @[email protected] ich hab noch nix gelesen


----------



## RedRum05 (5. August 2006)

*ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG MARTINA*
  ​
.. vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Montag


----------



## Google (5. August 2006)

Hallo liebe Martina

Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Gesundheit und Glück, das wünsch ich Dir. Und das alle Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

@[email protected] Ist mir (in der Geschindigkeit) zu heftig dieses Jahr.  Das ich mich da anmelde hat sicher auch keiner erwartet.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> am 03.09.2006 habe ich vor, den Eselsweg nochmal zu fahren !


je öfter ich den LMB lese um so mehr Fragen stelle ich mir  

Wo liegt Schlüchtern  Wie komme ich nach Schlüchtern  Wie komme ich wieder nach Schlüchtern, wenn da mein Auto parkt  Am 03. September ist auch Besuchertag auf der Eurobike, da wollte ich auch mal wieder hin  

Naja, habe ja noch 4 Wochen mich zu entscheiden was ich mache ...


----------



## KillerN (5. August 2006)

War nicht was für Morgen geplant ?

@MissMarple Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (5. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> War nicht was für Morgen geplant ?
> 
> @MissMarple Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> Grüße, Jens



Jo, dachte auch morgen steht was an...  
Werd dann morgen wohl was eigenes und spontanes fahren... 

Ich hab ja noch was vergessen -  meine Mirage ist am Freitag gekommen


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Wetteraussichten für morgen, @[email protected] ich hab noch nix gelesen



Ich hab auch noch nix geschrieben - wegen der 70% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Morgen will ich erst mal aus dem Fenster schauen.

Heute Nachmittag bin ich schon mal eine Runde gefahren. Hab bei Dir angerufen - ging aber keiner dran.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (5. August 2006)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an Missmarple!!  

Nachdem ich die letzten drei Tage ein sehr anstrengende Touren hinter mir habe, fahren ich morgen nicht. Der Wettervorhersage nach zu Urteilen ist das glaube auch die richtige Entscheidung.  
Jetzt gibt es erst einmal die Entlohung für die harte Tour heute.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich die letzten drei Tage ein sehr anstrengende Touren hinter mir habe, fahren ich morgen nicht. .


frage mich jedenmal aufs neue warum ich von Deinen/Euren Touren immer erst lese wenn sie rum sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. August 2006)

Hanauspam


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. August 2006)

Ich fahre meist neue Strecken die ich vorher nicht kenne. Teilweise habe ich keine Karten von dem Gebiet und GPS schon mal gar nicht.  
Deswegen will ich keinem zumuten 3 Stunden länger zu fahren als angegeben. 
So wie gestern..


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre meist neue Strecken die ich vorher nicht kenne. Teilweise habe ich keine Karten von dem Gebiet und GPS schon mal gar nicht.
> Deswegen will ich keinem zumuten 3 Stunden länger zu fahren als angegeben.
> So wie gestern..


OK - dann habe ich ja noch berechtigte Hoffnung später mal ein Tourenangebot von Dir zu lesen, sobald Du Deine Touren kennst.


----------



## Miss Marple (7. August 2006)

Hallo an alle, vielen Dank für die vielen lieben Geburtstagsgrüße    

@Erdie,    

Gruß Martina


----------



## Teddy24 (7. August 2006)

Hallöchen,

habe es letzte Woche doch nicht mehr geschafft, das Bild reinzusetzen. Also dann jetzt, gell Michael  

So sieht das "Bike" aus, mit dem ich momentan fahre!!  

  Auch damit kommt man vorwärts!! Zwar nur langsam aber immerhin vorwärts!


----------



## Sakir (7. August 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht das "Bike" aus, mit dem ich momentan fahre!!


oha... wunderbar der Gepäckträger....
es wird Zeit, das der Ippie dir ein neues Bike kauft....
oder er muss....Natalie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (7. August 2006)

Hallo, suche Mitfahrer dafür:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=232635


----------



## Dill (7. August 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> habe es letzte Woche doch nicht mehr geschafft, das Bild reinzusetzen. Also dann jetzt, gell Michael
> 
> ...





Schon der Buddhismus lehrt doch der Weg ist das Ziel ,und damit hat man definitiv mehr Weg.

Ciao
Dill


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2006)

SPAM EIN  

Der Prophet fällt aus allen Wolken  





was haben die ganzen 08/15-Gabeln in den Proheten verloren  





aber das Rush Carbon darf ich mir nicht soooo oft anschauen 





http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/cannondale2007/mtb/index.htm

SPAM AUS


----------



## RedRum05 (8. August 2006)

Ich bin im Moment en bissl am Planen und überlegen und wollte an dieser Stelle mal fragen, ob vielleicht jemand Top50 Karten von Bayern nord und evtl. Sachsen-Anhalt hat. Hab mal im Internet geschaut und so ne komplette Deutschlandsammlung kostet 519  .. bei 10 Leuten machts aber nur noch 51,90 *g*

Wenn jemand noch Kartenmateriel daheim hat, wäre klasse


----------



## Deleted 37613 (8. August 2006)

Hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Glaube es ist besser ein gutes navi zu kaufen.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2006)

@[email protected] ich hab Bayern Nord und Süd


----------



## Barracuda_de (9. August 2006)

@Miss Marple, Alles gute nachtrÃ¤glich zum Geburtstag 

@Teddy24, mein Angebot steht noch, obwohl du auf so einem Rad im GelÃ¤nde das Fahren wirklich lernst. WÃ¤re fÃ¼r manchen hier auch dienlich  
Ein Bekannter von mir ist in Wombach mit einem Hardtail (ich meine die bezeichnung Hardtail bevor Fullys auf den Markt kamen) gestartet um sein FahrkÃ¶nnen wieder zu verbessern!

@Sakir, was fÃ¼r ein GlÃ¼ck bin ich zu dem Termin im Urlaub. Die Heimfahrt am Main wird noch mal ein richtig fieses Teil nach den KM auf dem E Weg.

@Erdi, ich wÃ¼rde es mit der Bahn versuchen  mit einem schÃ¶ner WE Ticket kommst du und noch 4 nach SchlÃ¼chtern und von GroÃheubach wieder heim fÃ¼r 30â¬ + Fahrradticket

So das sollte jetzt fÃ¼r diese Woche reichen ;-)


----------



## Teddy24 (9. August 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Teddy24, mein Angebot steht noch, obwohl du auf so einem Rad im Gelände das Fahren wirklich lernst.....



Hallo Barracuda,

vielen Dank, vielleicht werde ich es nach unserem Urlaub in Anspruch nehmen. Eventuell kann ich mir auch ein Bike von einem Händler in unserer Nähe mal leihen. Auf meinem Rad ist es doch etwas schlecht mit den Waldwegen. Bin mit Volker am Montag mal einen kleinen Abstecher eben auch auf geschotterten Waldwegen gefahren und musste danach erst einmal meine Knochen sortieren !  Als wir dann - für Volker - eine kleine Steigung hochgefahren sind, merkt man auch die Unterschiede. Volker hat noch locker erzählt - war aber so nett, keine Antwort von mir zu erwarten - und ich habe doch einen ziemlich hohen Puls gehabt  . OK er fährt ja auch nun schon ein paar Jahre und ich erst seit ca. 5 Wochen, da muß man ja einen Unterschied merken, vom Bike und der Kondition. Aber vom Terrain her wäre das schon meine Richtung, denn nur auf Radwegen ist doch ziemlich öde. Fährt Deine Frau auch regelmäßig??

Bis bald


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2006)

huhu

ich wollte mich mal so langsam abmelden, ab morgen früh werde 
ich warscheinlich erstmal für eine Woche Offline sein und in den
wohl verdieneten Urlaub gehen.....  

wer mich trotzdem zwischendurch erreichen will... mittlerweile 
sollten wohl alle meine Handy Nummer haben....  

bis denne 

@Barracuda: im Oktober können wir die "Birkenhainer" in angriff nehmen


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. August 2006)

Teddy24 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt Deine Frau auch regelmäßig??


 
Nein, ist Wetter, Zeit und Lust abhängig. Da kommt nicht viel zusammen!

@Sakir, da bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei die B fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung.

Aber es muß auch noch eine tolle Tour von A'burg / Fasanerie nach Gemünden existieren sind letzt Freunde von mir gefahren, die meinten  
siehe hier http://www.spessartweg.de/ Nr.1

Schönen Urlaub und komm gesund wieder.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclo06 (12. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin der Cyclo.  

Falls ihr mal Lust auf ne Rennrad Tour habt, sagt Bescheid.  

Das ist mein neues Bike. 





Ein Cyclocross von Stevens. Ich kann damit im Wald und auf der Straße fahren.


----------



## raVVen01 (12. August 2006)

@[email protected] und ich bin der Rabe und kreise über Dir  

Mein Herr und Gebieter hat auch nen Renner. Ich kann Ihn ja mal fragen ob er mit Dir fährt ...


----------



## Cyclo06 (13. August 2006)

raVVen01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] und ich bin der Rabe und kreise über Dir
> 
> Mein Herr und Gebieter hat auch nen Renner. Ich kann Ihn ja mal fragen ob er mit Dir fährt ...



Das wäre schön. Ich habe schon die Radheimer Alpen rufen gehört.


----------



## raVVen01 (13. August 2006)

Cyclo06 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre schön. Ich habe schon die Radheimer Alpen rufen gehört.


 ich höre immer nur Binselberg


----------



## wellgo (17. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin hier neu und suche auf diesem wege Leute die genauso wie ich Bike verrückt sind. 


Für abendliche Touren rund um Hanau,
oder für längere Touren in den Taunus oder Spessart.



Würde mich sehr freuen viele von euch Kennenzulernen


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2006)

Und du bist sicher kein Mitglied das hier einen Zweitaccout angelegt hat und uns veräppeln will ? Das ist hier nämlich mode geworden  

Ne mal Ernst, wir suchen immer nach neuen Mitfahrern, einfach ins Forum reinschauen (evtl. auch ins Kreis Offenbach Forum) und mitfahren oder selbst was anbieten.

Wenns um den Taunus geht bist du vielleicht bei unserem Partnerforum: "After Work Biker" gut Beraten. 

Hoffentlich sieht man sich bald !  

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Füll doch mal dein Profil aus


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. August 2006)

wellgo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin hier neu und suche auf diesem wege Leute die genauso wie ich Bike verrückt sind.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenn hier auch nur einen Verrückten  
Alle andern sind eingentlich recht normal. 

Alles ander hat Killer schon gesagt.

Gruß


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. August 2006)

Ich hätte da noch was zum Thema Fahrtechnik.

Gleiche Stelle, zwei verschiedene Fahrer, zwei verschieden Techniken. Wobei das Endergebnis des Rennens nicht den besseren Techniker vorne hatte ;-)


Entschuldigung Killer ich weis du kannst das besser.


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2006)

Ich weiss  

Rennen werden halt in den Anstiegen entschieden !  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. August 2006)

@KillerN : ich wars diesmal nicht


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss
> 
> Rennen werden halt in den Anstiegen entschieden !
> 
> Grüße, Jens


 
Bist du in Rossbach dabei?

Da kannst du dann wieder etwas üben


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2006)

Jo habe ich eigentlich vor, aber meinen 6ten Platz in der Altersklasse vom Vorjahr, kann ich vielleicht nicht ganz halten  

Kommst du auch ?


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Jo habe ich eigentlich vor, aber meinen 6ten Platz in der Altersklasse vom Vorjahr, kann ich vielleicht nicht ganz halten
> 
> Kommst du auch ?


 
Bin schon gemeldet und strebe mit meinem Team den 1st Platz in der Spessart Master oder so an.


----------



## Sakir (19. August 2006)

Halli Hallo

ich melde mich mal aus dem ersten Teil meines Urlaubes zurück 
ein paar Biketouren habe ich hinter mich gebracht und tatsächlich
hat mich doch glatt jemand beim schieben erwischt  

Grüße


----------



## Sakir (20. August 2006)

beim durchforsten viel mir auf :

*Alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag Jens*
  

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (20. August 2006)

an die *Technick Gurus *bei uns, was haltet ihr denn davon ???
ist mir gerade beim putzen aufgefallen.....


----------



## RedRum05 (20. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> an die *Technick Gurus *bei uns, was haltet ihr denn davon ???
> ist mir gerade beim putzen aufgefallen.....



Hast du etwa schon wieder zugenommen? Das Fusion war doch nur bis 85Kg zugelassen   
Morgen ist Montag, also ab zum Händler !!!


----------



## BlackTrek (20. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> an die *Technick Gurus *bei uns, was haltet ihr denn davon ???
> ist mir gerade beim putzen aufgefallen.....


Wie tief steckt denn das Sattelrohr drin?


----------



## Sakir (20. August 2006)

@Redrum5: nee du, bin noch innerhalb der erleubte gewichtsklasse  
dencke auch, das ich morgen wohl mal den Günter besuchen muss....

@Blacktrek: sie schaut 25cm raus, bei 400mm länge ist sie also.... 
15cm tief drinne )) ist eine Ritchey Pro mit 400mm

@All: wer am mommenden Wochenende noch nix vor hat .... 
ich bin wie jedes Jahr am Samstag hier=> http://www.hanau.de/stadt/maerkte/artikel/00381 
und gehe erst wieder, wenn ich rausgekeehrt werde 

Michael


----------



## Google (20. August 2006)

Das ist ja ein Ding  

Ich bin echt mal gespannt was der Günter und Fusion dazu sagt.....

Werd mein Bike jetzt auch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen..


----------



## BlackTrek (20. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @Blacktrek: sie schaut 25cm raus, bei 400mm länge ist sie also....
> 15cm tief drinne )) ist eine Ritchey Pro mit 400mm


Sieht schon komisch aus. Zu heiss geschweisst und Material ist weich geworden oder ein ganz besonders schlechter Lack...

Haste noch Garantie?


----------



## Sakir (20. August 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> Haste noch Garantie?


JUPPP


----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2006)

@[email protected] Nur gut, dass Du ne 400mm Stütze nachweislich genutzt hast, sonst wäre Essig mit Garantie. Aber so gibt's ein "Neues" Vllt käuft er sich ja was gescheites, haltbares ... ich könnt Dir was empfehlen  

Ansonsten hoffe ich morgen einige der Alpen-Fraktion im Wasser zu sehen. Nachdem hier bislang nur ne Fotomontage zu sehen ist und nix zu lesen muß es mir halt erzählt werden


----------



## Sakir (21. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt Dir was empfehlen


da steht dann auch bestimmt CD drauf ))
ich bin mit dem Rad, so wie es ist zufrieden  

einen genau Bericht vom Urlaub wird bestimmt der Lupo verfassen, 
er ist bei sowas besser


----------



## Lupo (21. August 2006)

@ killer:  auch von mir noch    nachträglich.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nachdem hier bislang nur ne Fotomontage zu sehen ist ...


is keine fotomontage sondern realität. auch wenn das foto nicht in den alpen entstanden ist wäre dieser trail deinen neu enddeckten freerider-ambitionen bestimmt sehr gelegen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (21. August 2006)

Danke Danke an alle ! 

Man sieht sich dann am Mittwoch.


----------



## Sakir (21. August 2006)

Ahoi

ich wusste schon, warum ich beim Günter mein Bike hole, 
der Service ist so wie man ihn sich überall wünscht ))


----------



## Andreas (21. August 2006)

Von mir natuerlich auch alles gute zum Geburtstag nachtraeglich !!!


----------



## Miss Marple (21. August 2006)

@KillerN, liebe Geburtstagsgrüße auch von mir. 

Martina


----------



## Barracuda_de (21. August 2006)

@Killer, auch von mir alles Gude.

@Sakir, wie ich aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen weis hast du es dem Rahmen auch nicht leicht gemacht! Aber ich kann dir sagen es hält so auch noch eine Weil ;-) Nur zum allgemeinem Verständnis der Rahmen wiegt in L ca. 1400 gr. das ist das Gewicht was die meisten Cabonrahmen haben und ist aus Scandium Alu was auch schon bei anderen Herstellern zu problemen führte. 

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (21. August 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir, wie ich aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen weis hast du es dem Rahmen auch nicht leicht gemacht! Aber ich kann dir sagen es hält so auch noch eine Weil ;-)


ist schon ein konkretes teilchen der Rahmen und ich will ihn auch nimmer hergeben !
der Günter hat mir auch mal erklärt, wie ich es ihm leichter machen  
wir müssen mal zusammen biken gehen... mit den weissen Slash´s *ggg*


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zum allgemeinem Verständnis der Rahmen wiegt in L ca. 1400 gr. das ist das Gewicht was die meisten Cabonrahmen haben und ist aus Scandium Alu was auch schon bei anderen Herstellern zu problemen führte.
> 
> Ciao


Naja, so toll ist das Gewicht nicht. Scott Team Issue (=Scandium) bringt in L 1150 auf die Waage. 08/15 Kinesis-Scandium hält mit 1400g problemlos mit beim Bruchteil der Kosten. 

Wenn Carbon dann Scott Scale (1050gramm) oder auch CD Taurine 1250gramm.

Aber ob ich Carbon am Gebrauchs-MTB haben will weis ich nicht. Carbon kennt nur zwei Zustände "ganz" oder "ganz kaputt" ... nicht so toll  

Aber es zählt eh nur Image


----------



## m.a.t. (21. August 2006)

@Sakir, mein Beileid wegen dem Rahmen, sieht nach fubar aus.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ob ich Carbon am Gebrauchs-MTB haben will weis ich nicht. Carbon kennt nur zwei Zustände "ganz" oder "ganz kaputt" ... nicht so toll


Du fährst doch auch ne Lefty Carbon spazieren.
Ansonsten trifft deine Beschreibung zu Carbon nur bedingt zu. Wenn Carbon korrekt und belastungsgerecht verarbeitet wird, hält es bei weniger Gewicht mehr aus als Alu. Siehe diverse Belastungstests zu Lenkern in der tour oder Bike. Oder Vollcarbongabeln am Rennrad. Wieviele gebrochene Carbongabeln sind in den letzten Jahren aufgetaucht? Auf jeden Fall wesentlich weniger als früher bei Stahl.
Carbon ist auch nicht gleich Carbon. Man kann ja z.B. Vectran-Fasern einarbeiten, die dann ein vollständiges sofortiges Zerbröseln eines Bauteils verhindern. Ein Experte könnte das sicher noch besser erklären als ich.
ciao, matthias


----------



## BlackTrek (21. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es zählt eh nur Image


...sprach der Cannondale Fan  .

Und Carbon ist einfach das überlegene Material. Punkt. Wenn ich es über´s Herz bringen würde, mein Pina in Rente zu schicken, würde ich mich ja für ein Storck C0.9 erwärmen. Ich kann mich aber nur bedingt für das prollige Sichtcarbon begeistern.  

Und das mit dem "ganz kaputt" stimmt für dünnes Alu, Carbon fängt an zu knistern, bevor es bricht.  

Und: 1400gr ist ok für einen modernen Renner, aber auch nichts aussergewöhnlich Leichtes mehr. Wir sind aber auch nicht neidisch auf Dein Rad, sondern auf Deine Speed, lieber Sakir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2006)

@[email protected] Ja sicher fahr ich eine Carbon ELO. Sogar die Voll-Carbon Version. Die es nach ein paar Problemen in den Staaten so nicht mehr gibt und deswegen auch schon bei CD zum Recall war. Die heutigen Carbon Versionen haben Alu-Tauchrohre. Bei meiner tourenorientierter Fahrweise traue ich der aber schon.

Das ein Carbon Rahmen, Gabel etc. im normalen Fahrbetrieb keine Probleme bereiten dürfte erklärt sich schon aus dem Produkthaftungsgesetz. Sonst können viel gleich Ihre Tore schließen.

Ich beziehe meine Aussage mehr auf den Gebrauch. Und da lässt sich unfreiwillige Erdkunde manchmal nicht vermeiden. Wenn ein Alu-Rahmen ne fette Delle hat, aber sonst noch brauchbar ist, schmeißt man den Carbon Rahmen vielfach in die Tonne und dann interessiert ein Hersteller auch nicht mehr das Produkthaftungsgesetz, weil das dann als unsachgemäßer Gebrauch deklariert wird.

Aber ich hab natürlich nix gegen mehr Pro-Carbon-Agumente, dann fällt mir die Entscheidung für ein Carbon-Rush oder ein Taurine leichter


----------



## Erdi01 (22. August 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich kann mich aber nur bedingt für das prollige Sichtcarbon begeistern.


es gibt auch schön lackierte Carbon-Rahmen. Nicht nur von CD  

Du liebst Pina ... Schau Dir mal Bike-TV Folge 5 an Pina F4:13  Dafür würde ich sogar mein CD in die Ecke stellen.


----------



## m.a.t. (22. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Alu-Rahmen ne fette Delle hat, aber sonst noch brauchbar ist, schmeißt man den Carbon Rahmen vielfach in die Tonne.


Hast du schon mal bei nem richtig leichten Alu-Rahmen (Scott Team Issue) und nen Carbon-Rahmen in der 1kg-Gewichtsklasse (Scott Scale) mit dem Daumen aufs Unterrohr gedrückt? In beiden Fällen bedeutet eine Delle das gleiche.


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab natürlich nix gegen mehr Pro-Carbon-Agumente, dann fällt mir die Entscheidung für ein Carbon-Rush oder ein Taurine leichter


Da werde ich dir nicht weiter helfen können, da es für beide Rahmen keine Pro-Argumente gibt  Das Rush ist ein Fully  , kinematisch fragwürdig und tophässlich. Das Taurine ist sackschwer, die Angaben von CD mit 1250gr kannst du in die Tonne drücken und du musst ja auch komplett gekapselte Züge nehmen. Da dürfte das Carbon-Hardtail von Canyon ja sogar noch interessanter werden  
nix für ungut, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (22. August 2006)

@[email protected] soviel Kraft habe ich nicht im Daumen, da müssen Andere kommen. Aber wirst wohl recht haben  

Beim Carbon-Rush kann ich Dir nicht zu stimmen, ich find's  

Beim Taurine dürftest Du wiederum recht haben


----------



## Sakir (22. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bike-TV Folge 5 an Pina F4:13


ooohhhhh jaaaaaa


----------



## KillerN (22. August 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> auch schon bei CD zum Recall war.



Musste deine Gabel da vorsingen ?  

@MAT Hast du das mit dem Daumen mal an deinem Bike ausprobiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (22. August 2006)

Mein CD wiegt sackschwere 1560gr. Da ist nix mit Daumen, da brauchste nen Vorschlaghammer für ne Beule.


----------



## Sakir (22. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein CD wiegt sackschwere 1560gr. Da ist nix mit Daumen, da brauchste nen Vorschlaghammer für ne Beule.


da brauch man nur den richtigen Daumen dazu


----------



## m.a.t. (22. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> da brauch man nur den richtigen Daumen dazu


Du meinst den Daumen, der die Sattelklemmung vom Fusion zugereddelt hat? Dann halt bloss Abstand von meinem Bike mit deinen Hanauer Stahlpranken!  Mein Rad muss noch n bissl länger halten.


----------



## Sakir (22. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst den Daumen, der die Sattelklemmung vom Fusion zugereddelt hat?


das war der Herr Gedore


----------



## KillerN (25. August 2006)

Morsche ....

Hat jemand lust heute auf Nightride ??

Ich werde so um 20 Uhr starten und ne schöne Grundlagentour nach Seligenstadt und dann runter nach Aschaffenburg machen.
Bei Interresse einfach melden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche ....
> 
> Hat jemand lust heute auf Nightride ??
> 
> ...


Na das ist endlich mal ne vernüftige Zeit  

Wenn bis dahin nicht in strömen regnet bin ich dabei. 20:15 Paterhäuser Hof  Hoffentlich lang meine Akkuladung  

Ich schaue vorher noch mal hier rein, falls sich was neues ergibt ...


----------



## KillerN (25. August 2006)

Ich habe inzwischen nen 2ten Akku das sollte dicke langen  

Bei Regen fahren wir natürlich nicht, aber es scheint als würde das Wetter jetzt halten. 

Bis später dann, hoffentlich.


----------



## Barracuda_de (25. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe inzwischen nen 2ten Akku das sollte dicke langen
> 
> Bei Regen fahren wir natürlich nicht, aber es scheint als würde das Wetter jetzt halten.
> 
> Bis später dann, hoffentlich.


 
Das Regenradar aus Kahl meldet Regen!


----------



## KillerN (26. August 2006)

Jungs, fahrt ihr heute ? Aufm Regenradar ist erstmal ne Regenpause angesagt


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, fahrt ihr heute ? Aufm Regenradar ist erstmal ne Regenpause angesagt


JA, Renner ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (26. August 2006)

Halli hallo

ich war heute mal ein bissel mit dem MTB unterwegs, bin durch das 
Weiltal übern Feldberg geradelt.
nette Strecke, nur leider war es auf dem Feldberg ein bissel zu kalt für
kurze Kleidung, ca 10C° hat mein Polar angezeigt....! ! !

jetzt mach ich mich fertisch und dann gehts zum *Äppelwoi Fest *

bis dann


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2006)

falscher Fred
sorry

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Sakir (28. August 2006)

Halli Hallo

ich wollte nochmal an meine Tour vom kommenden Sonntag erinnern....
wir bezwingen den *Eselsweg* von Schlüchtern nach Großheubach....
wer Lust hat nicht ständig die gleichen langweiligen Touren zu fahren und 
mal eine Herrausforderung sucht, kann sich gerne zu den 120km quälen eintragen  

Grüße


----------



## Sakir (31. August 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels

gerade kam ich auf eine Idee....

habt ihr Lust, mal auf der *Kinzigtal Total *mit zu fahren ???

wäre doch bestimmt mal Lustig, so gemütlich zwischen den anderen rollen
und ab und an mal an einem Stand etc. anzuhalten  

am 10. September ist es soweit.... wenn jamnd mitkommt, würde ich auch fahren, aber nur in Teamkleidung ))

hier mal die Strecke

Grüße


----------



## Andreas (31. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs und Mädels
> 
> gerade kam ich auf eine Idee....
> 
> ...



Das klingt gut. Wenn wir ein kleines Grueppchen zusammen bekommen und das Wetter passt bin ich dabei.

Ich hoffe die Strecke wird nicht zu voll, aber das Event verteilt sich ja ueber den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Ippie (31. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe die Strecke wird nicht zu voll, aber das Event verteilt sich ja ueber den ganzen Tag.



Wenn das Wetter gut ist, wird es ein richtiger Rentner-/Familienslalom mit Inlinerparty.  Das ist nicht wirklich schön.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (31. August 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter gut ist, wird es ein richtiger Rentner-/Familienslalom mit Inlinerparty.  Das ist nicht wirklich schön.


das ist doch genau richtig, dann können wir bei einer sehr 
gemütlichen geschwindigkeit die Technik verbessern und 
bei jedem stop tanken wir die Flüssigkeit nach, die uns 
noch viel lockerer macht


----------



## Andreas (31. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch genau richtig, dann können wir bei einer sehr
> gemütlichen geschwindigkeit die Technik verbessern und
> bei jedem stop tanken wir die Flüssigkeit nach, die uns
> noch viel lockerer macht



Meinst Du diese Fluessigkeit mit den vielen l's drin (Allehol?)


----------



## Sakir (31. August 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du diese Fluessigkeit mit den vielen l's drin (Allehol?)


 &  &  wäre doch auch mal etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (31. August 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> &  &  wäre doch auch mal etwas


langsam wird es Interessant  Ich bin am 09. in Siegen zum Fußball und werde da schon mal vorglühen. Ob das dann am sonntag noch klappt? Ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Sakir (31. August 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> langsam wird es Interessant  Ich bin am 09. in Siegen zum Fußball und werde da schon mal vorglühen. Ob das dann am sonntag noch klappt? Ich bin mir nicht sicher


der Level darf nur nicht sinken, dann gehts auch am morgens 
nach dem 1/2ten wieder ))


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2006)

@[email protected] über sollch einen Vorschlag von Dir bin ich überrascht. Ich hätte eher Traingsplanung etc. erwartet 

Die Reaktion auf Deine Anfrage hier ist auch wiedermal beeindruckend ... 

Grundsätzlich kann ich mir vorstellen mal sowas mitzufahren ...

Für den E-Weg am Sonntag habe ich mich garade ausgetragen. Ist mir zu früh, zu weit weg, zu naß lt Wetterbericht und ich werd wohl schon mit Renovierung beginnen. Und die Kondition für so eine Tour habe ich momentan auch nicht. Momentan fahr ich nicht mal die Hälfte vom Herbst/Winterpensum  

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## RedRum05 (31. August 2006)

ooohja! Ich bin auch schon auf Sonntag gespannt. Vor allem kann ich mich irgendwie nach diesem Monat absolut nicht einschätzen. Waren Touren dabei, da hätte ich nach 3 Std. noch mal genau das selbe fahren können aber auch welche wo ich nach 1,5Std. kein Bock mehr hatte  

Hoffentlich spielt am Wochenende wenigstens das Wetter mit und mein frisch geputztes Bike wird keine Schlammkugel. Darf doch nicht zu schwer für den Heimweg aufm Mainradweg sein


----------



## Sakir (1. September 2006)

Morsche

@Erdi01: N.P. war mir schon klar
hast auch am Montag schon gesagt, das du renovieren willst ! ! !
ich kann schon lange ausser Trainingsplan fahren, oder ist dir nicht 
aufgefallen, das ich die letzten Donnerstage auch dabei war  

@Redrum05: das Wetter kann uns doch nicht abhalten... oder doch.... 
wird schon werden und wenn du erstmal mit mir fährst, gibts auch 
"kein Bock mehr" nicht mehr


----------



## Sakir (4. September 2006)

Halli Hallo

wir sind auch wieder zurück vom "*E*", war so toll wie das letzte Jahr, 
nur diesmal ein bischen schneller  
wir haben sogar wesentlich mehr Trails gefunden, die wir anscheinend 
beim letzten mal umfahren haben  

denckt auch alle mal an die "*Kinzigtal Total*" am Sonntag, wann wollen 
wir uns denn treffen ??? (die Tour wird mehr eine Spass/Genuß-Tour)

anfang Oktober hatte ich nochmal eine längere Tour vor, entweder die
*Birkenhainer* von Gemünden nach Hanau, dürften so 70km werden
oder
*Odenwaldurchquerung* von Heidelberg bis nach Hause bei ab 90km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (7. September 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> denckt auch alle mal an die "*Kinzigtal Total*" am Sonntag, wann wollen
> wir uns denn treffen ??? (die Tour wird mehr eine Spass/Genuß-Tour)


ich habe nun meiner Tochter versprochen, dort mit ihr ein bissel zu radeln....
ob ich so langsam fahren kann, wie sie mir ihrem BeachCruiser ?


----------



## Lupo (7. September 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nun meiner Tochter versprochen, dort mit ihr ein bissel zu radeln....
> ob ich so langsam fahren kann, wie sie mir ihrem BeachCruiser ?


langsam fahren ist doch ne gute gleichgewichtsübung hätte ich gestern 2x gut gebrauchen können 

was den sonntag betrifft:
schlag dochmal nen treffpunkt und zeit vor......oder mach einfach ein LMB eintrag


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2006)

was war denn gestern los?
Die Aussage oben macht mich stutzig

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lupo (7. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> was war denn gestern los?
> Die Aussage oben macht mich stutzig
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


erst wenn steffen genaueres über seine zehenfraktur sagt geb ich evtl auch einzelheiten bekannt 
so, und jetzt will ich nix mehr davon hörn


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2006)

so,so ist das also,
was machst Du Freitag 15:00?
Da hät ich Zeit Dich ein wenig mehr zu löchern


----------



## Lupo (7. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> so,so ist das also,
> was machst Du Freitag 15:00?
> Da hät ich Zeit Dich ein wenig mehr zu löchern


um 15.00 noch arbeiten und später sowie am samstag hat mich die verwandschaft im griff. musst dich also noch bis sonntag gedulden, sofern steffen auch einzelheiten verrät


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2006)

D.h. Du bist am Sonntag im Spessart dabei?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lupo (8. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. Du bist am Sonntag im Spessart dabei?
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


bei der dimb-tour net...les ma weiter oben nach


----------



## Sakir (8. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> schlag dochmal nen treffpunkt und zeit vor......oder mach einfach ein LMB eintrag


so, Eintrag ist gemacht  
ich hoffe mal die Zeit ist human genug  
Treffpunkt natrülich der Anfang
das Wetter scheint perfekt zu werden


----------



## wellgo (8. September 2006)

würde gerne mit euch fahren,
aber was meinst Du mit Teamkleidung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (9. September 2006)

Morsche


			
				wellgo schrieb:
			
		

> aber was meinst Du mit Teamkleidung?


Teamkleidng, damit meine ich *unser* Trikot, was wir uns gemacht haben


----------



## Lupo (9. September 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche
> 
> Teamkleidng, damit meine ich *unser* Trikot, was wir uns gemacht haben


edit: ich sach ma, wer kein teamshirt hat aber mitfahren will kann natürlich auch gern ein anderes anziehn und muss net naggisch mitkommen


----------



## Sakir (9. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> muss net naggisch mitkommen


obwohl...     kommt drauf an  

nee, klar kann da jeder mitfahren auch mit allen anderen Trikots
selbst wenn CD drauf steht


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. September 2006)

hi,

so mein Sommerurlaub ist jetzt auch rum :-(

Aber nächstes WE geht es ab in die Vogesen  Hoffe der Guide hat sich bei seinen Vorbereitungstouren gundig gemacht. 

Sakir, wie schon mal gesagt wäre ich an einer B-Tour interessiert da diese mir noch fehlt.
Wann hastest du den vor zufahren?


Ciao


----------



## Sakir (13. September 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hastest du den vor zufahren?


Ahoi
so schnell isser vorbei, der Urlaub .... und jedes Jahr das selbe von vorne....

*B-Tour* : wegen mir, kann ich an jedem Sonntag (ist am besten für mich, Samstag wäre auch event. machbar) im Oktober  

*Vogesen* : mir ist dir Anreise doch ein bissel zu lang und wir haben noch einen Temin, sonst wäre ich auch mit gekommen  

Grüße


----------



## Barracuda_de (15. September 2006)

Hi,

Günter will morgen um 14:00 Uhr ab Bhf Großkrotzenburg wieder mal eine Tour an bieten!
Ich denke ich bin auch dabei, vielleicht kommt ja der ein oder andere mit.

CU


----------



## Sakir (16. September 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Günter will morgen um 14:00 Uhr ab Bhf Großkrotzenburg wieder mal eine Tour an bieten!


ahoi

leider musste ich kurzfristig arbeiten und bin gerade heim gekommn


----------



## Johann (18. September 2006)

Gruß vom MTB-Team Schaumburg

am 7.10. startet unser legendärer MAXC-Trial 2006, die 5. Auflage.

infos unter www.singeltrail.net


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. September 2006)

Moin,

die Einladung hatte ich heute bei meinen Emails.

"Hallo Bikefreunde, 
es ist wieder mal soweit,  am 24.09.2006 findet unsere Rodfeldeichentour
nun zum 7. mal statt !   Hierzu möchte ich Euch herzlich nach Freigericht
Neuses einladen.

Start   8.00 - 10.00 Uhr
Start/Ziel: Freigericht - Ortsteil  Neuses  am Dorfplatz neben TSC-Vereinsheim auf dem
Parkplatz Kaufhaus BENZING

Strecken:
21 km 230 Hm
46 km 750 Hm
69 km 1400 Hm

Startgebühr:  5,00  Euro    für Erwachsene  /  2,00  Euro    für Schüler u.
Jugendliche (bis 16 Jahre)

weitere Infos unter www.mtb-neuses.de
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ansgar Becker 
MTB Neuses/Mountainbike"

Ich denke ich werde dabei sein, weil ich nicht mit in die Vogesen kann  

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (22. September 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:


> die Einladung hatte ich heute bei meinen Emails.


leider kann ich nicht mit, habe am Knie einen defekt und bin daher Krank....  

irgendwann wird es doch wohl mal klapppppen.....


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> leider kann ich nicht mit, habe am Knie einen defekt und bin daher Krank....


doch KreuXschnitt oder was


----------



## Barracuda_de (23. September 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> leider kann ich nicht mit, habe am Knie einen defekt und bin daher Krank....
> 
> irgendwann wird es doch wohl mal klapppppen.....


 
Ich kann auch nicht meine Frau ist in Spanien und für meine Mädels finde ich keinen Babysitter.

Kurier dich aus, wir wollen doch noch die B-Tour machen  Denke nach dem Spanien Trip meiner Frau finden wir da ganz sicher einen Termin  
Manni ist bestimmt auch dabei so wie ich ihn einschätze.

Gruß und gute besserung.

Barracuda



PS: wo ist überhaupt der rest des Threads   Hat die Google alle in sein neues Reich gehollt oder seit ihr alle schon im Winterschlaf bei dem schönen Weter


----------



## Sakir (23. September 2006)

Barracuda_de schrieb:


> finden wir da ganz sicher einen Termin
> Manni ist bestimmt auch dabei so wie ich ihn einschätze.


na das will ich doch hoffen  



Barracuda_de schrieb:


> PS: wo ist überhaupt der rest des Threads   Hat die Google alle in sein neues Reich gehollt oder seit ihr alle schon im Winterschlaf bei dem schönen Weter


treiben sich alle in ihren eigenen Threads rum  
und der Rest ist wohl dabei, den Winterspeck zu erneuern


----------



## KillerN (23. September 2006)

Habe keinen eigenen Tread und noch nie Winterspeck gehabt  

Ich fahre nach ein paar Tagen Pause, heute erstmal im Taunus und gib mir den Feldberg, Altkönig und alles was ich finde bis ich kein bock mehr hab  

Das man beim RTF keinen Renner braucht wusste ich net, bin sowas noch nie gefahren würde aber, wenn ich mich heute Abend entscheide, die große Runde fahren.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (23. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Das man beim RTF keinen Renner braucht wusste ich net, bin sowas noch nie gefahren würde aber, wenn ich mich heute Abend entscheide, die große Runde fahren.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


wir fahren auch die Große Runde. 

Mit was anderen als nem Renner fällt man halt etwas auf, aber schnell genug dafür kann man (Du) mit MTB locker sein. Du hängst locker viele ab 

RTF heist im übrigen Rad Touren(Touristik) Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (23. September 2006)

Hab auch erst diese Woche wieder angefangen zu trainieren, da ich ja ne Krankheit mit mir rumgeschleppt habe, die einfach nicht verschwinden wollte.

Ich dachte auch, dass man beim RTF nen Renner braucht, allerdings wäre mir das für morgen zu kurzfristig, da ich den Sonntag schon verplant hab. Vielleicht dann mal nächstes Jahr den ein oder anderen mitem MTB   

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Glück morgen und lasst danach was von euch hören!  

@Sakir... aiaiai, was machst du denn schon wieder. Hoffentlich gehts dir bald besser.


----------



## Sakir (23. September 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Sakir... aiaiai, was machst du denn schon wieder. Hoffentlich gehts dir bald besser.


wart mal ab bis du Ü30 bist, dann kommen die wehwechen von ganz alleine  

und du warst bist diese Woche krank... ohje ohje, da hat es dich ganz 
schön hartnäkig erwischt gehabt

diese Woche ist mir mein Herz absolut in die Hose gerutscht, auf der
Landstrasse irgendwo im niemandsland (um Götzenhain) quietschten auf 
einmal hinter mir Autoreifen, das ich fast vom Bike gesprungen wäre....
da tuckerte ein Mädel im Corsa an mir vorbei, so weit das sie fast auf der
 Gegenspur in den Graben gefahren wäre... und ich konnte nicht mal
festellen warum das Mädel bremsen musste, denn von vorne war alles frei....
*schwitz* was hätte da passieren können...
ich bin nur froh, das ich es überlebt habe


----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

Hat jemannd Google gesagt ?

Bin doch da  

Einige dieses Threads meiden meinen Thread ((und)mich) ja wie der Teufel das Weihwasser obwohl ich damals ausdrücklich und herzlich zur Teilnahme eingeladen habe. Das irritiert mich und ich stelle mir die Frage was ich hier noch soll. Große Aktivitäten gibts hier auch keine mehr.

Schade, aber es ist halt so.

Ich hoffe trotzdem das wir uns nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Wir haben alle gemeinsam ein wunderbares Hobby 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## BlackTrek (24. September 2006)

Mit einigen von Euch hatte ich am Mittwoch auf dem Buchberg schon gesprochen: 

Es gibt mal wieder eine "Tour rund um Hanau"! 

Diesmal in einer etwas verkürzten/veränderten Variante als Nightride. Der Boden ist schön trocken und lässt sich gut fahren (wenn´s drauf ankommt auch mit einem Crossrad oder Trekkingbike) und die Brennesseln und Dornen haben sich auf ein erträgliches Mass zurückentwickelt, so dass auch wieder ein Grossteil der kleinen Pfade schön fahrbar sind.  

Tempo wird sehr gemütlich und ist eher zum Luftholen und Entspannen nach einem schweren Arbeitstag gedacht.  

Ich veröffentliche diesen Beitrag sowohl in "Touren rund um Hanau" als auch "Regelmässige Biketreffs" und würde mich sehr freuen, von beiden Threads Leute zu treffen, die ich schon länger nicht gesehen habe (ja ich weiss, es liegt an mir...).

Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch Abend
BlackTrek/Sonja


----------



## Sakir (24. September 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch Abend


sofern es mein Knie zulässt, bin ich dabei (habe mich eben eingetragen)


----------



## Andreas (24. September 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> sofern es mein Knie zulässt, bin ich dabei (habe mich eben eingetragen)



Hab ich Dich mit dem Knie jetzt angesteckt Sakir  
Ich bekomme ab Dienstag Elektroschocks und Ultraschall. Sportverbot habe ich zum Glück keins bekommen.


----------



## KillerN (24. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Hat jemannd Google gesagt ?



nein  




Google schrieb:


> Einige dieses Threads meiden meinen Thread ((und)mich) ja wie der Teufel das Weihwasser obwohl ich damals ausdrücklich und herzlich zur Teilnahme eingeladen habe. Das irritiert mich und ich stelle mir die Frage was ich hier noch soll.



Nicht ganz, ich wollte schon mehrmal mitfahren, aber eure Touren sind meißt Di oder Mi, da habe ich keine Zeit, wenn ihr am Wochenende mal fährt und es so 2 Tage vorher ankündigt, wäre ich dabei.  



Google schrieb:


> Große Aktivitäten gibts hier auch keine mehr.



Das wird sich auch wieder ändern, man muss nur mal wieder das ganze in die Hand nehmen ! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Also folgendes :

Ich habe begonnen eine Site zu schreiben um diese und folglich damit unsere Foren mehr zu bewerben. Einen Forumlink kann man ja schlecht weitergeben, eine einfache WWW schon eher.

Ich habe noch keinen Webspace gemietet bzw. Domain erworben. Daher ist der Link noch sehr absurd, ist aber auch weiter nicht schlimm, da ich eh noch in der Entwicklung davon bin.

Ich bitte jeden mal die Site zu besuchen, komischerweise, gibt es bei verschiedenen Browsern/Auflösungen noch das ein oder andere Problem. 
z.B.: Die rote Navileiste wird nicht proportional zum Hauptfenster angezeigt

Über den Teamnamen streite ich mich nicht, wenns jemand nicht passt, einfach schreiben, wir stimmen dann ab. 

Verschiedene Kathegorien sind noch nicht fertiggestellt. Ich werde wohl TourenFotos benötigen um diesen Bereich mehr aufzufüllen. 

Ideen, Kritik, Anregungen und Spenden lol: ) sind herzlich Willkommen.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Alle können mal nen Gb Beitrag hinterlassen ;-)

Der Link: (Signatur)


----------



## Sakir (24. September 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich Dich mit dem Knie jetzt angesteckt Sakir


nee nee Andreas, mach dir mal da keine Sorgen, ich habe das schon länger
nur JETZT muss ich endlich mal damit zum Arzt und etwas dagegen machen !



			
				Googeline schrieb:
			
		

> Einige dieses Threads meiden meinen Thread ((und)mich) ja wie der Teufel das Weihwasser


kann ich garnicht verstehen, wenn ich an zahlreiche sehr lustige Touren oder
 etc. dencke (Caraoke Bar & Schweizer auf Malle, diverse Miltenberg und 
Babu Touren) bist du doch immer ein lustiger Beamter...ähhh...Begleiter...
bei deinen Touren war ich doch auch schon dabei und wenn es mal besser 
passt, bin ich wieder mit von der partie  



			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird sich auch wieder ändern, man muss nur mal wieder das ganze in die Hand nehmen !


sicher datt, ich poste weiterhin meine Touren hier und dann wirds schon werden....


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Also folgendes :
> 
> Ich habe begonnen eine Site zu schreiben um diese und folglich damit unsere Foren mehr zu bewerben. Einen Forumlink kann man ja schlecht weitergeben, eine einfache WWW schon eher.
> 
> ...


erstmal finde ich's ja gut, dass Jemand was in die Hand nimmt. Aber ich bezweifle den Erfolg dieser Hompege. Wie soll die bekannt werden? Wie will man Leute drauf locken?

Ich finde es viel sinnvoller die Hompegae in Andreas sehr bekannte und sicher frequentierte HP mit einzubinden. Vorausgesetzt er stimmt dem zu und es wäre überhaupt umsetzbar. Auf dem Weg könnte ich mir vorstellen einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad in der Region zu erlangen.

Zu dem Gesamtpaket gehören natürlich auch unsere Truh-Trikos. In Ansätzen sind unsere Trikots schon bekannt. Heute auf der RTF erlebt, dass sich die "Lokomotive Roten Ritzel" aus dem Rennrad-news-Forum, die Jungs aus dem Tour-Forum und die "Eisbären" (=sollte auch Bestandteil eines Teamnamens sein) aufgrund Ihrer individuellen Trikos erkannt haben  
Und ich wiederhole mich gern. Das ganze macht nur Sinn mit *EINEM* gemeinsamen Trikot das einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad erlangen kann. Mehrere verschiedene Unterforen-Trikoks bewirken das Gegenteil !

Jetzt habe ich mal einen Diskussionsanstoß gegeben. Bin gespannt wie und vorallem wer alles darauf reagiert. Daraus läßt sich dann ablesen wie ernst den Thredteilnehmer ein Wiederbelebungsversuch ist ...


----------



## KillerN (24. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie soll die bekannt werden? Wie will man Leute drauf locken?



Ja, das habe ich mich auch erst gefragt und kann dann zu folgenden Ideen:

1. Mit den Passenden Schlagwörtern bei Google vertreten sein
2. Info-Flayer (bekomm ich über mir bekannte Bands günstiger) drucken lassen und in Shops auslegen. In der Bikeschiede arbeitet ein früherer Schulkollege von mir und die Bikeschiede ist ja ziemlich stark frequentiert, da finden sich sicher interresierte Leute, die im Winter nicht alleine trainieren wollen. P.S.: Das war glaube ich Andreas seine Idee, die ich überaus gut finde.  
3. Auf die Google-Art machen, mit dem Infoblatt an Bikerpunkten, wäre auch eine Idee.

Mir ist auf den Wettkampfergebnislisten aufgefallen, das viele Leute keinen Teamnamen angeben, folglich wird der Herkunftsort eingeblendet und dort lässt sich durchaus oft, der Name Heusenstamm (!), Offenbach und was so in der nähe ist, finden. Vorgeschmack vom Mini Event gefällig ? HIER klicken

Ach und wenn alles nichts hilft, verprügeln wir jeden Walker den wir finden und bekommen so kostenlose Fernsehauftritte in den Nachrichten (Trikot nicht vergessen anzuziehen)  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ach und wenn alles nichts hilft, verprügeln wir jeden Walker den wir finden und bekommen so kostenlose Fernsehauftritte in den Nachrichten (Trikot nicht vergessen anzuziehen)
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


SCHLAGZEILE: hamlose Walker von grimmigen Eisbären zerfleischt    

Und wieder ernst - mal sehen ?!?


----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> kann ich garnicht verstehen, wenn ich an zahlreiche sehr lustige Touren oder
> etc. dencke (Caraoke Bar & Schweizer auf Malle, diverse Miltenberg und
> Babu Touren) bist du doch immer ein lustiger Beamter...ähhh...Begleiter...
> bei deinen Touren war ich doch auch schon dabei und wenn es mal besser
> passt, bin ich wieder mit von der partie


 Das nehm ich Dir jetzt völlig ab und glaube was Du da geschrieben hast. Das beruhigt mich. Und das ist von mir völlig eindeutig und ehrlich gemeint ! 

@[email protected] Mal abgesehen von Deinem provokanten "Nein" find ich Deine Idee und Deinen Vorstoss zunächst auch sehr ehrenhaft und die Homepage sieht auch schon sehr ansprechend aus. Aber sowas muß gepflegt werden  Und noch viel mehr die Leut, die sich daran beteiligen. Da muß man mal öfters Kompromisse eingehen (vor allem bei Touren..) Zeit investieren und selbst zurück stecken.." Eine Hand wäscht die andere". 

Und das hat von meiner Warte in diesem Thread schon nicht geklappt. Als damaliger "Mitstreiter" in diesem Thread kam ich mir schon ein bisschen bekloppt vor immer zu fragen "Was geht an Touren ab ?" oder "Fahrt Ihr auch mal in meiner Region ?" um dann fast eine Resonanz gegen Null erleben zu müssen. Und das alte Geleier von mir: Fragen von anderen wurden kaum noch beantwortet. Nach 2 Jahren "TruH" war wohl langsam die Luft raus....

Deshalb auch mein Hanau/Spessart Thread wo sich mittlerweile ne super Truppe gefunden hat. Leute, ich wollt nicht daheim auf dem Hocker sitzen und warten bis sich hier mal einer regte. Ich wollte (nicht allein) fahren.

Also wer soll das pflegen ? Welche Leute haben ein echtes Interesse und sind auch selbst initiativ ? Eine Homepage allein reicht nicht. Der Geist muß stimmen !

@[email protected] Du kannst niemanden zum TruH-Trikot zwingen. Und was willst Du als mit "Unterforum" ? Der Thread "Regelmäßige Biketreffs...." steht gleichwertig neben allen anderen Threads und wenn die Jungs einen anderen
Geist leben und sich vielleicht auch mal über ein Trikot identifizieren wollen, dann kann man da nix dran machen  Ich fühl mich übrigens da sauwohl  

Macht Ihr nur mal  Ich behalts im Auge und werd mich sicher auch beteiligen....Freue mich dadurch alte Bekannte und auch teils alte Freunde wieder zu sehen. Aber pflegen und initiativ sein, werde ich in meinen Thread..... so lange ich selbst dazu Lust habe und alle dortigen Jungs und Mädels diesen Thread und diese Gruppe/sich selbst haben wollen.

Die wollen momentan alle nur gemeinsam biken   Und das reicht  

Bikerfreundliche Grüße und die Hoffnung auf noch viele gemeinsame Touren  

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Du kannst niemanden zum TruH-Trikot zwingen. Und was willst Du als mit "Unterforum" ? Der Thread "Regelmäßige Biketreffs...." steht gleichwertig neben allen anderen Threads und wenn die Jungs einen anderen
> Geist leben und sich vielleicht auch mal über ein Trikot identifizieren wollen, dann kann man da nix dran machen  Ich fühl mich übrigens da sauwohl
> Frank


Ich meine das so wie ich es schreibe. Wie Du habe auch ich meine Meinung, die ich vertrete. 

Vieles was Du schreibst unterschreibe ich mit. Auch das Du ne nette Gruppe um Dich geschart hast kann ich bestätigen. Kenne ja Viele mittlerweile selber. 

Mein Vorbild, Ziel oder Traum. Wie man es auch immer nennen will sind die Meli-Biker:
http://www.melibokus-biker.de/melibokus-biker.de/
Dort gibt es EINE Plattform, EIN Hompage, EIN Trikot

Was gibt es bei uns ...

hier ein Thread, da einen Thread
hier eine HP, da eine HP
hier ein Trikot, da ein Trikot

... so bekommt man KEINE große Community zusammen, die auch einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad hat und richtig aktiv ist. Vor diesem Hintergrund sind alle meine Äußerungen zu sehen.

In so einen Gemeinschaftsprojet, und nur in solch einem !!!, wäre ich durchaus bereit meinen Beitrag zu leisten. 
Und als einzige nutzbare Plattform für so ein Projekt, alla Meli-Biker, sehe ich Andreas HP in Verbindung mit einheitlicher Trikos.

So wie ich es einschätze wird das aber alles ein Traum bleiben. Schade das die Meli-Biker von meinen Standort zu weit weg sind, sonst wäre ich dort schon längst aktiv. Ich bin eigentlich kein "Vereinsmeier" aber als Alternative habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, beim ADFC aktiv zu werden. Da sich deren Aktivitäten noch am besten mit meinen Vorstellungen deckt.

Und jetzt lass ich den Rest zu Wort kommen ...


----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... so bekommt man KEINE große Community zusammen, die auch einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad hat und richtig aktiv ist. Vor diesem Hintergrund sind alle meine Äußerungen zu sehen.


 Ich weiß nicht ob das hier jemand will  Muß jetzt leider in die Heija...

Tschö bis bald


----------



## KillerN (24. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Deinem provokanten "Nein"



Das war durch das eingesetzte Smiley eher als scherz gemeint. Ausserdem konnte ich deinen Namen wirklich nicht in den letzten Beiträgen entdecken



Google schrieb:


> Aber sowas muß gepflegt werden  Und noch viel mehr die Leut, die sich daran beteiligen. Da muß man mal öfters Kompromisse eingehen (vor allem bei Touren..) Zeit investieren und selbst zurück stecken.." Eine Hand wäscht die andere".



Kompromisse bei den Streckenprofilen bzw. Treffpunkten gehe ich ja wohl ein. Denn die Hohemark ist ja nicht gerade um die Ecke von Heusenstamm und ich bin 1-2 im Monat (von4x im Monat) beim AWB dabei. Also ich denke die Awbler können sich noch dunkel an mich erinnern   

Die Spessarttouren finden halt immer Di und Mi  zu Uhrzeiten statt wo ich noch mitten am Arbeiten bin. Denn neben Schule muss man sein Hobby ja auch finanzieren können. 



Google schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren "TruH" war wohl langsam die Luft raus....



Ich hoffe es lässt sich noch abwenden.



Google schrieb:


> Also wer soll das pflegen ? Welche Leute haben ein echtes Interesse und sind auch selbst initiativ ? Eine Homepage allein reicht nicht. Der Geist muss stimmen !



Ich will keine Armee zusammenstellen sondern einfach nur immer jemanden zum fahren haben, damit ich net alleine die Berge hoch und runter kurven muss. Gestern habe ich einfach einen MTBler aus Frankfurt angeschrieben und schon hatte ich jemanden für den Taunus, so wünsche ich mir das. 

Über die HP möchte ich auch einfach einen Überblick gestalten von allem was so stattfindet und wo wir teilnehmen, weil es mir spaß und macht und ich meine HTML kentnisse so erweiter. 


Grüssle Jens


----------



## BlackTrek (24. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hier ein Thread, da einen Thread
> hier eine HP, da eine HP
> hier ein Trikot, da ein Trikot
> 
> ...



Kann das sein, dass Du in Wirklichkeit doch gerne in einem Verein Mitglied wärst? Trikot, Maskottchen, ein Name, als Gruppe bei Rennen/RTF teilnehmen, Stammtisch, Homepage, etc Mir riecht das schon irgendwie danach. Was im Übrigen ja auch eine tolle Sache ist, so ein Verein.

Aber ein Thread in einem öffentlichen Diskussionsforum im Internet ist halt doch irgendwie was anderes.

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich find es toll, wenn sich Leute zusammenfinden und sich als Gruppe fühlen und gemeinsam was unternehmen. Ich war auch gelinde gesagt überrascht, als Google den anderen Thread aufgemacht hat und habe zunächst keinen Sinn darin gesehen. Zum Teil geht es mir heute noch so, aber ich finde auch interessant, dass sich eine ganze Reihe von Bikern aus der Hanauer Gegend auf einmal gemeldet haben und Touren fahren wollten, von denen man im TruH-Thread noch nichts gehört hat.

Mit Gruppen ist das halt so eine Sache. Wenn es ein "Innen" gibt, dann gibt´s auch schnell ein "Aussen".

Naja, vielleicht finden beide Threads ja auch irgendwann wieder zusammen...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass Du in Wirklichkeit doch gerne in einem Verein Mitglied wärst? ...


Wenn ich das wollte, wäre es das kleinste Problem. Vereine gibt es genug.
Ich mag bei Vereinen diesen "Zwang" nicht der doch irgendwie damit verbunden ist.

Wenn ich keine Lust habe, habe ich keine und nichts wäre schlimmer als dann zu müssen


----------



## Sakir (25. September 2006)

Morsche

da muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.....

ich finde es doof, das so oft div. Touren ausgemacht werden aber nicht 
im LMB erscheinen.... meistens werden sie in den mittlerweile etlichen 
Foren ausgemacht oder kurzzeitig per PN entschieden.
Wenn dann so ein Biker wie ich komme (der nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit hat
die ganzen Foren nach irgendwelchen Terminen ab zu suchen) hat man 
schnell keinen Überblick, wie wann wo etwas gefahren wird....
da muss ich wirklich mal den Google loben, er trägt alles zu 99% ein !
(das wars aber mit Lob für den Google, nicht das er sich dran gewöhnt  )
es würde doch reichen, wenn ein bissel mehr die Touren auch hier eingesetzt
werden, das nicht immer alle alleine fahren müssen (denn fahren tun wir 
wohl alle  ) 
klar gibts da auch Ausnahmen, ich fahre z.B. auch viel alleine, das hat aber
den Grund das ich so fahren will wie ich mir das vorstelle und da hätte wohl
keiner Lust dazu, mir mit einem 32er Schnitt 4 stunden zu folgen..... aber 
mir macht es spass   ansonsten fahre ich bei anderen mit,
sofern etwas angeboten wird wo ich Lust / Zeit habe mit zu fahren !

Ausserdem wird sich bei mir ab November sowieso einiges ändern und 
vielleicht habe ich dann nur noch Zeit, am Wochende eine Runde zu drehen,
genaueres wird sich dann mit der Zeit zeigen.....

@KillerN: sehr schöne HP, toll gemacht sieht spitze aus  

@Erdi01: ich hatte auch schon mal über einen Verein nachgedacht, mich hält dieser Zwang ab
... _das man immer 1mal die Woche da und dort_ ...
das teile ich mir lieber selber ein und schau wie es mit der arbeit familie etc. klappt....

P.S. wenn der Ippie nicht bald mal wieder mit fährt, schleich ich mal bei ihm
 vorbei und entführe sein Bike  das will doch auch mal wieder Gelände
 sehen


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2006)

@KillerN : korrektur für deine homepage : meine zeit bei den taunustrails 2006 war 1:51:09  , soviel zeit muß sein, du hast wohl die zeit von meinem namensvetter erwischt ... 

man muß auch immer und überall nach dem rechten sehen  


ansonsten ganz ok  , die bilder müsste man noch aufpoppen können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (25. September 2006)

Irgend wie war mein Beitrag wohl ein kleiner Wachmacher!

@KillerN, Mir gefällt deine HP mach weiter so und sehe es einfach als Lehrnplattform für deine Weiterbildung in HTML und wenn du immer schön Ordentlich alles auf Vordermann hältst kommen dir Hits schon von ganz alleine 

@Sakir, in Großkrotzenburg gibt es einen Verein. Da muß man auch nicht einmal im Jahr irgend welchen Dienst schieben ;-)

@Alle, wenn ihr nicht immer so lange im Bett liegen würdet am WE können wir öfften mal was zusammen machen. Ich mag auch was am WE mit meiner drei Mädels machen.

@Google, ich denke das dein Thread so gut an gelaufen ist weil keiner Lust hat sich über 322 Seiten in diesen hier ein zu lesen. Das Schreckt vieleicht einige ab. Es freut mich aber das du da das gefunden hast was es hier wohl nicht gab. 

Gruß


----------



## Andreas (26. September 2006)

Den Vorteil mit verschiedenen Threads finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Das hatte ich ja auch mal vorgeschlagen. Ein großer Thread schreckt wegen der vielen Postings die Leute ab. Dabei sind wir offen und sind immer bemüht auch neue Mitfahrer zu finden.

Was einfach fehlt ist ein regelmässiger Biketreff. Dazu sind wir einfach zu wenige Leute und die meisten wohnen auch etwas von einander entfernt.
Anders ist das beim Google. Er hat viele aktive Leute gefunden die auch in der Nähe wohnen. 

Die Seite vom KillerN finde ich gut. Auf der Seite kann man sich über die Gruppe informieren ohne das man 120 Postings lesen muß.
Die Seite wird schon bekannt werden, wenn er sie in seiner Signatur hat. Ich kann sie ja von meiner Seite aus verlinken.
Vielleicht bekommen wir das mit regelmässigen Treffs noch hin.

Ich brauch auch keine Vereinsmeierei, aber es ist schon schön wenn man unter der gleichen Flagge fährt und sich bei Rennen als Team melden kann.
Sommerfest und  Kurztripps inklusive.


----------



## BlackTrek (26. September 2006)

Ich wollte nochmal ein bisschen Werbung für den Nightride morgen machen:

Das Wetter soll sich deutlich verbessern. Der Wetterdienst sagt für den Abend 18Grad, wolkig und 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## RedRum05 (26. September 2006)

Ich wär gerne morgen dabei gewesen, aber leider wird es für mich dann zu spät, da ich ja erst mal nach HU kommen muss. Vielleicht klappts ja noch wenn es mal wieder an einem Wochenende ist.

Regelmäßiger Biketreff glaube ich ganz ehrlich nicht, dass es so in diesem Sinne klappen wird, da doch jeder unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten hat und wir dafür noch zu wenige sind. Das ist wohl auch immer sehr Wetterabhängig.

Bei mir ist es halt im Moment durch die Schule und durch die anstehenden Prüfung eher spontan und ich kann nur wenig weit im Vorraus planen.
Allerdings fänd ich es schade, wenn hier immer mehr gepostet und auch ins LMB geschrieben wird, denn so verläuft sich das Ganze.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. September 2006)

Nun, lassen wir uns überraschen was aus Killers HP wird und wünschen Ihm das Beste. Wir wollen Ihn ja auch nicht vom lernen abhalten  

Aber bringe wenigstens die Eisbären als Bezug Trikos/Homepage mit im Namen unter. z.B. MTB-Team Hanau - Die Eisbären. Der Eisbär auf den Trikos ist das was neben der Farbe visuell am meisten auffällt.

Und Andreas soll dann bitte einen ordentlichen, großen Eisbären-Link auf seiner Startseite platzieren der zum anklicken animiert  

Naja vllt wäre die ganze Aktion ja doch mal einen Stammtisch wert.


----------



## Sakir (27. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Naja vllt wäre die ganze Aktion ja doch mal einen Stammtisch wert.


das ist doch mal ein Stichwort ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich wollte nochmal ein bisschen Werbung für den Nightride morgen machen:
> 
> Das Wetter soll sich deutlich verbessern. Der Wetterdienst sagt für den Abend 18Grad, wolkig und 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.


ich mache meine Teilnahme davon abhängig wann ich aus der Firma komme und wann ich zu Hause bin. Erst dann kann ab abschätzen ob ich's zum Treffpunkt schaffe.


----------



## BlackTrek (27. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich mache meine Teilnahme davon abhängig wann ich aus der Firma komme und wann ich zu Hause bin. Erst dann kann ab abschätzen ob ich's zum Treffpunkt schaffe.



Da ja nun gar kein Mitfahrer mehr eingetragen ist, ist halt die Frage, ob ich mir überhaupt die Mühe mache  .


----------



## KillerN (27. September 2006)

Sorry BlackTrek, keine Zeit, muss nachdem ich eben von der Arbeit kam, schnell futtern und für die Schule lernen.

Fahr trotzdem ! Bin letztens auch alleine meine angekündigte Tour gefahren, man sollte das Wetter genießen solange es noch geht.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Da ja nun gar kein Mitfahrer mehr eingetragen ist, ist halt die Frage, ob ich mir überhaupt die Mühe mache  .


also ich packe es auch nicht ...


----------



## BlackTrek (27. September 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also ich packe es auch nicht ...


----------



## Andreas (28. September 2006)

Für alle die schon immer mal einen knackigen Downhill in den Alpen ohne Risiko fahren wollten...

http://oe3.orf.at/radchallenge


----------



## KillerN (28. September 2006)

Lustiges spielchen, wer beim Qualifizieren, meinem Geist nachfahren oder abhängen will, der kann ja nach meinem Nick suchen und ihn anzeigen lassen, mein Nickname sollte ja jedem einfallen  

@Andreas Unter welchem Nick hast du dichangemeldet ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Andreas (29. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Lustiges spielchen, wer beim Qualifizieren, meinem Geist nachfahren oder abhängen will, der kann ja nach meinem Nick suchen und ihn anzeigen lassen, mein Nickname sollte ja jedem einfallen
> 
> @Andreas Unter welchem Nick hast du dichangemeldet ?
> 
> ...



Ich bin bisher nur anonyme Trainingsrunden gefahren.


----------



## KillerN (29. September 2006)

Wollte nochmal für Morgen 14 Uhr an der Hohenmark werben.

Es werden mind. 1000Hm gemacht und nur Trails bergab gefahren.
Dauer: 3,5- 4 Std 
LMB Eintrag ist gemacht.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## JSchmitt (29. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich tummele mich nach anfänglichen Überlegungen im "Nachbarforum" "Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung ! Ab in den Spessart !". Da ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch einen Blick in dieses Forum werfe und die Diskussion der letzten Woche verfolgt habe, wollte ich für mein LMB am Sonntag Werbung machen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3263.

Beide Foren haben das Ziel Biker aus der gleichen Umgebung zusammen zu bringen, damit man Partner bzw. gleichgesinnte beim Biken hat. Wenn wenige Leute schon nur wenige gemeinsame Termine finden, werden es noch weniger (weil sie sich aufspalten) noch weniger finden!

Also somit auch einen Aufruf an Euch. Wer fahren will und gleichgesinnte sucht. Eintrag nach kurzer öffentlicher Absprache ins LMB und auf gehts!

Somit noch einen schönen Abend, viel Spaß für diejenigen die Morgen im Taunus unterwegs sind und bis ggf. bald zusammen im Wald!

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. September 2006)

MoÄ±n allerseÄ±ts und grÃ¼sse aus der sonnÄ±gen TÃ¼rkeÄ±  

auf den letzten SeÄ±ten schÃ¶ne BeÄ±traege zum gemeÄ±nsamen bÄ±ken und Ã¼berhaupt  

@[email protected] Nur das habe Ä±ch nÄ±cht verstanden  

_Bei mir ist es halt im Moment durch die Schule und durch die anstehenden PrÃ¼fung eher spontan und ich kann nur wenig weit im Vorraus planen.
Allerdings fÃ¤nd ich es schade, wenn hier immer mehr gepostet und auch ins LMB geschrieben wird, denn so verlÃ¤uft sich das Ganze._


BÄ±s demnaechst. Ich bÄ±n mÄ±r sÄ±cher. das wÄ±r uns nÄ±cht verlÄ±eren werden  

KomÄ±sche Tastatur hÄ±er  

Å Ã Ä ...GÃLLE HÃLLE


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. September 2006)

Ich wäre Morgen eigentlich auch dabei...aber heute Nacht geht's ab in den Süden zum Schwitzen   

Ende Oktober schließe ich mich dann wieder euch an, wenn es das Wetter erlaubt  

@Google:
Viel Spaß noch in der Türkei. Dort wird es bestimmt auch noch recht warm sein. Wünsche dir noch einen schönen, erholsamen Urlaub.

Bis dann... 

Torpedo


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Oktober 2006)

Wie soll man bei so nem Wetter gescheite Touren fahren  
Gestern keine Zeit gehabt und jetzt so Aussichten für die freien Tage. 

Am Samstagabend hab ich mal erfahren, wie schnell und früh es im Moment dunkel wird. Hab mich mitem Bruder in der Zeit verschätzt und aufm Rückweg mussten wir ab Groß-Umstadt im Dunklen fahren... macht kein Spaß, wenn die Mirage daheim liegt   
Wann steht eigentlich der nächste Nightride an  
Ich glaub da muss mal was geplant werden, sobald es wieder trocken ist!

Wünsch euch nen ruhigen, freien Tag ..


----------



## Sakir (2. Oktober 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da muss mal was geplant werden, sobald es wieder trocken ist!


ich habe mal eine Tour für den Donnerstag ins LMB eingetragen, Regenwarscheinlichkeit 20% das ist schon i.O.
ich dachte an *Lupo´s Hausrunde *durch den *BadVilbeler Wald* !
startzeit *19:00 *Uhr dürfte wohl jedem gerecht werden  

dann kann ich auch mal meine Luxeon Lampe testen ))

Grüße


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine Tour für den Donnerstag ins LMB eingetragen,



Also für mich wird die Tour wohl zu spät, da ich am Freitag ne Deutschklausur schreib und ich nicht weiß, wie lang ich zum Treffpunkt brauche bzw. zurück.

Wobei es morgen ja nicht regnen soll...


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Oktober 2006)

@Sakir: Hab grad auf deiner Homepage gelesen, dass du die Mirage mit Überspannung betreibst. Das wird zwar dann schön hell, dafür aber meiner Erfahrung nach nicht allzu lange, weil es dann die Birne zerrumst. Bei mir gings einmal recht lange gut, so ca. 50h, dass nächste mal vielleicht nur 30h.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Sakir (4. Oktober 2006)

*@Redrum05:* du bist noch jung, so ein paar stunden schlaf defizit wirst 
du doch wegstecken könnne 
30min. eher würden dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht helfen ??? vor 18h komm 
ich daheim nicht weg und bin dann frühestens 18:30 am Bierhannes

*@m.a.t.:*  ist klar das mit den 7,2V die Lampe nicht so lange hält... habe 
es auch nicht vor, immer zu machen. Der Akku ist eigentlich für die 
LuxeonLED gedacht  und nur ab und an benutze ich ihn für die Mirage !
ich habe auch schon gesehen, das es auch 7,2V Birnen für die "normale" 
Mirage gibt, wäre eine alternative, wenn die 6V defekt ist....
aber eins muss ich sagen, sie ist damit verdammt HELL


----------



## Lupo (4. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> ... vor 18h komm
> ich daheim nicht weg und bin dann frühestens 18:30 am Bierhannes...



ich kann schon früher zu hause weg. ich fahr dir dann am süd-ufer entgegen...


----------



## Sakir (5. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich kann schon früher zu hause weg. ich fahr dir dann am süd-ufer entgegen...


alles klar  
dann start ich ca. 18 Uhr beim mir und roll dir entgegen 
"süd-ufer" meinst du die andere Main Seite ??? wäre besser, dann müssen 
wir nicht noch über den Main...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (5. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> ...
> "süd-ufer" meinst du die andere Main Seite ??? wäre besser, dann müssen
> wir nicht noch über den Main...



klingt einleuchtend dann also auf der seite wo maintal und hanau liegt


----------



## puls190 (5. Oktober 2006)

werde heute so ca ab 17uhr eine mtb runde oder eine rennerrunde drehen

ab mainhausen

wenn jemand lust hat --schreiben


----------



## KillerN (8. Oktober 2006)

JAAAAAAAA endlich !!!!! Der Umzug auf die Domain www.mtb-team-hanau.de
ist endlich gelungen.  

Jetzt gibts satten webspace für jede Menge Bilder  

Unbegrenzte E-Mailkonten mit der Endung @mtb-team-hanau.de sind mit dabei.

Wenn jemand nen Mailaccount benötigt, einfach schreiben.

Ansonsten habe ich vor, von jedem Aktiven Fahrer ein Profil anzulegen, wäre jemand damit nicht einverstanden ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## KillerN (8. Oktober 2006)

So ich wollte dann mal das Thema Winterpokal Teams ansprechen.  

Ich würde gerne mit Andreas , Nature-One, *RedRum05**ggg* und (wenn das möglich wird) dem Erdi fahren. Da wir alle in einer Ecke hier wohnen.  

Andreas hatte aber mal die Idee gebracht, das die besten aus dem letzten Jahr in ein Team gehen, somit könnten wir die Teamwertug für uns entscheiden, klingt irgendwie einleuchtend.

So und jetzt ihr  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Oktober 2006)

@Jens... sieht wirklich klasse aus die HP und mittlerweile funzt auch bei mir so weit alles   
Werd mich auch noch im GB verewigen. 

Ich wußt ja gar nicht, dass ich so weit weg wohne von dir, dass ich nicht mal zu deiner Ecke gehöre   
Also ich wäre auch wieder beim WP dabei. Dann hat man im Winter wenigstens ne gute Motivation fürs Training!


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2006)

WIPOKA   

für mich (noch) kein Thema - noch ist Sommer - bis mindestens Dezember  

auf Nightride habe ich im Moment auch null Bock, deswegen wird von mir auch nix angeboten. Vllt habe ich irgendwann wieder Lust  

Zur Zeit fahre ich nur am WE. Heute z.B. bei prima Wetter ging es mit Erdi Tour's zur Ronneburg. Mal sehen ob ein paar interessante Bilder auftauchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (9. Oktober 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch wieder beim WP dabei. Dann hat man im Winter wenigstens ne gute Motivation fürs Training!


----------



## Andreas (9. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mit Andreas , Nature-One, *RedRum05**ggg* und (wenn das möglich wird) dem Erdi fahren. Da wir alle in einer Ecke hier wohnen.
> 
> Andreas hatte aber mal die Idee gebracht, das die besten aus dem letzten Jahr in ein Team gehen, somit könnten wir die Teamwertug für uns entscheiden, klingt irgendwie einleuchtend.



Ich habe auch noch keine Lust auf eiskalte Fahrten und Night Rides aber beim WP bin ich auf alle Faelle wieder dabei.  

Der Team-Vorschlag ist gut, da ich mit meinen durchschnittlichen Punktestand vom letzten Jahr im TruH-Gold-Team nicht's zu suchen habe.

Wie wollen wir uns nennen? TruH Team Offenbach?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Oktober 2006)

Dann sind wir schon zu dritt. Von mir aus können wir uns TruH Team Offenbach nennen. 
Damit ist noch ein Platz frei.


----------



## KillerN (9. Oktober 2006)

Name ist mir wurscht  

TruH Team Offenbach
1. Andreas
2. NatureOne
3. RedRum05
4. KillerN 
5. ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BlackTrek (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde auch, dass wir diesmal einen Spitzenteam für den Winterpokal stellen sollten. 

Ich glaube auch, dass es für jeden am besten ist, in einem Team zu sein, dass einigermassen gleichmässig vom Übefleiss her ist. Mir selbst hat es letzten Winter sehr leid getan, dass ich dann das Schlusslicht war und die Mannschaftsleistung in der Keller gezogen habe. 

Ich habe vor, wieder zu den 7-10h pro Woche zurückzufinden. Ob´s klappt, kann ich nicht versprechen. Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich nch ein paar "Mittelklasse"-Bike-trainierende finden, zu denen ich mich in eine Gruppe gesellen kann. Meine Motivation ist jedenfalls da!

Gruss
Sonja


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2006)

unser virtuelles TOP-Team vom letzen WIPOKA:

Loti 1508
Sakir 1178
Onzilla 1028
Erdi01 808
Google 700

Summe 5222 = 2. Platz im Gesamtranking

und meine Einschätzung des kommenden WIPOKAs:

Loti = radverückt, der fährt wieder so viel  
Sakir = ungewiss, durch berufliche Veränderung  
Onzilla= keine Ahnung, ob er noch fährt oder sich hier im Forum rumtreibt  
Erdi01 = (noch) keine Motivation, Interesse  
Google = eingenes Team  

Summe = 0815 Team und Platzierung, KEIN Top-Team in Sicht


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2006)

Warum eröffnen wir denn nicht eigentlich das WP-Team "Die Mallorca Buben 2007"   

Erdi01
m.a.t.
Andreas
Google

und der fünfte Bub ist:
BlackTrek  

Tja Sonja, das haste jetzt gelitten  "Buben und Mädchen" passt halt einfach nicht als Teamname   

Ich "mach" dieses Jahr kein Team. Wenn sich von anderer Seite etwas hinsichtlich Teambildung  ergibt dann "mach" ich vielleicht in einem Team mit. Ansonsten eben nur Einzelwertung.

Grüße

Google


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, wo grabt ihr eigentlich immer diese obergeilen Teamnamen aus? Tsts. Ansonsten bin ich bestimmt wieder bei den Afterworkern im Team. Und bevor ich mit Hanauern zusammen starte, friert eher die Hölle zu


----------



## KillerN (12. Oktober 2006)

Meine Motivation ist dieses Jahr eigentlich sehr gut und ich habe vor mehr Punkte zu erziehlen als letztes Jahr. 

Bin weiterhin für das Team Offenbach, der 5te Mann könnte dann doch der Erdi sein. 

Zu meiner Seite:
Ich möchte für jeden Fahrer ein eigenes Profil erstellen, darin enthalten unter anderem welches WP Team, Bike Region (Wohnort falls freigegeben) etc. und halt auch ein Benutzerpicwelches am besten den "Rider" beim Biken zeigt. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir ein Pic von euch per Mail zusenden würdet.
Auf:  [email protected]

Danke und Grüße
Jens


----------



## Andreas (12. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hallo, wo grabt ihr eigentlich immer diese obergeilen Teamnamen aus? Tsts. Ansonsten bin ich bestimmt wieder bei den Afterworkern im Team. Und bevor ich mit Hanauern zusammen starte, friert eher die Hölle zu



Hi m.a.t.,

wenn Du bei uns im Team bist erspart die viel scrollen mit der Maus. 

Letztes Jahr waren alle 4 Teams von uns in der oberen Tabellenhälfte zu finden. 
Zu den awb'lern musste man gaaaanz weit nach unten scrollen  

Wo warst Du eigentlich beim Dreieich RTF? Bist Du eigentlich mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (12. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bin weiterhin für das Team Offenbach, der 5te Mann könnte dann doch der Erdi sein.



Ich bin auch fuer Erdi, wobei der Vorschlag mit dem Offenbach Team auch von ihm kommt wenn ich mich nicht irre?



KillerN schrieb:


> Zu meiner Seite:
> Ich möchte für jeden Fahrer ein eigenes Profil erstellen, darin enthalten unter anderem welches WP Team, Bike Region (Wohnort falls freigegeben) etc. und halt auch ein Benutzerpicwelches am besten den "Rider" beim Biken zeigt. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir ein Pic von euch per Mail zusenden würdet.
> Auf:  [email protected]



Welche Bildgroesse? 200x200?


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> wenn Du bei uns im Team bist erspart die viel scrollen mit der Maus. Letztes Jahr waren alle 4 Teams von uns in der oberen Tabellenhälfte zu finden. Zu den awb'lern musste man gaaaanz weit nach unten scrollen


Neues Spiel, neues Glück.  


Andreas schrieb:


> Wo warst Du eigentlich beim Dreieich RTF? Bist Du eigentlich mitgefahren?


Leider war ich an dem WoEnde dienstlich unterwegs und konnte nicht fahren. Blöd gelaufen, weil ich hatte auch keinen Netzzugang um Bescheid zu sagen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Warum eröffnen wir denn nicht eigentlich das WP-Team "Die Mallorca Buben 2007"   [snip]
> 
> und der fünfte Bub ist:
> BlackTrek
> ...


  

Wie wär´s denn  mit "Mallorca Crew 2007"? oder doch einfach wieder "TruH"? Aber "... Buben"? neeee...   

Ich hab übrigens gleich *2* Wochen Malle geplant (4.-18.3.)...


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mein Schülerleben und das trockene Wetter heute für ne spontane Tour zur Burg Frankenstein genutzt 
Wege waren eigentlich auch alle trocken mit ein paar Ausnahmen von Pfützen und um die Burg Frankenstein war es relativ feucht, aber hat Spaß gemacht und hat sich gelohnt wie ich finde! Leider hatte man heute keine wirklich gute Aussicht, so dass ich dann gleich weiter bin...

Hat Spaß gemacht und vielleicht ergibt sich noch ne Gelegneheit für ne gemeinsame Tour zur Burg Frankenstein


----------



## KillerN (12. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Welche Bildgroesse? 200x200?



Ja diese größe wäre in Ordnung, ich nehme aber auch größere, muss die Bilder dann ja eh nachbearbeiten.

Ich werde heute Nacht mein Profil als Muster mal erstellen, von jedem Fahrer dessen Foto bei mir eingetroffen ist, wird nachfolgend das Profil angelegt. 
Bisher habe ich von : RedRum05 & Andreas die Pics.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Ein erster Unbekannter hat sich schon im GB gemeldet.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bin weiterhin für das Team Offenbach, der 5te Mann könnte dann doch der Erdi sein.
> Jens


na von mir aus, bin ich halt der 5. Mann.  

Namensvorschlag "Truh K.O. Team - wir schlagen alle" (*K*reis *O*ffenbach)  

@Killer's Truh [email protected] Deine Anfrage neulich hatteste ja geschickt formuliert und da sich Niemand dazu geäußert hatt, hatt auch Niemand was gegen eine Vorstellung und Präsentation  

Wie war das jetzt mit Stammtisch   Mal über Deine HP schwätze und Vorstellung des Truh K.O. Teams  Stammtisch dann natürlich bevorzugs im Kreis Offenbach und Richtung Start des WIPOKAS 

Lokationvorschlag: *DO 26.10.2006 19 Uhr Schnitzel-Ranch, Dudenhofen *

Stadt OF und HU und wer auch immer Lust hatt ist natürlich auch willkommen 

Jetzt Ihr wieder ...


----------



## KillerN (12. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> na von mir aus, bin ich halt der 5. Mann.
> 
> Namensvorschlag "Truh K.O. Team - wir schlagen alle" (*K*reis *O*ffenbach)
> 
> ...



Teamname gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem die Zweideutigkeit  

Stammtisch ist immer gut, im grunde ist mir das Datum und die Location egal.
Hätte aber als weiteren Vorschlag: den neueröffneten Heusenstammer Bahnhof, es gibt verschiedenste Snacks & Tapas aber auch ausgewählte "richtige Gerichte" die Lokalität ist sehr groß !. *Nur Mal einen Vorschlag gemacht hab*

Aber die Schnitzelranch wollte ich auch schon immer mal kennenlernen.  

Grüße Jens

Darf man jetzt folgendes Team Festhalten ?
1. Erdi01
2. Andreas
3. Nature-one
4. RedRum5
5. KillerN


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Oktober 2006)

Also Teamnamen und Stamtisch find ich beides ne gute Idee  
.. und Schnitzel hört sich auch gut an!


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn  mit "Mallorca Crew 2007"? oder doch einfach wieder "TruH"? Aber "... Buben"? neeee...
> 
> Ich hab übrigens gleich *2* Wochen Malle geplant (4.-18.3.)...


 Das Ganze war von mir auch nicht ernst gemeint   Also wenn Du Dir für den Winter etwas vorgenommen hast, Du motiviert bist und deshalb noch zusätzlich in einem  Team sein willst, befürchte ich, dass Du mit Deinem Ansinnen in diesem Thread keinen Erfolg mangels weiterer Interessenten haben wirst. Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (12. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> noch zusätzlich in einem  Team sein willst, befürchte ich, dass Du mit Deinem Ansinnen in diesem Thread keinen Erfolg mangels weiterer Interessenten haben wirst.



Das sehe ich als Winterpokalteam Kriegserklärung an ! Hole schon mal das Klapperbike raus 

@[email protected] wäre mit einem Team wie: Sakir,Lupo,Barracuda,Loti und du ? Die fahren doch sicher auch 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Oktober 2006)

@Blacktrek: Komm doch einfach in den Schoss der Afterworker. Bei uns ist jeder willkommen und wir quatschen und diskutieren auch nicht lange rum 	 
ciao, matthias


----------



## loti (12. Oktober 2006)

Heh Leute,
ihr seid ja wirklich äußerst aktiv hier in den letzten Tagen. Mir fehlte dazu die Zeit und die Lust.
Ich bin, was sonst auch, nach einigen langen Arbeitstagen - noch  nachts Rad gefahren. 
Aber jetzt muß ich mich doch mal melden!
Natürlich mache ich beim Winterpokal wieder mit! In welchem Team ist mir eigentlich egal. 1000 Punkte sollten auf jeden Fall drin sein. Also verplant mich irgendwo. Ein bischen Konkurrenz mit den AWB'lern ist schon gut. Das macht die langen Winternächte amüsanter. Also m.a.t streng dich mal auf dem Rad an und nicht bei Abwerbeversuchen. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wart ihr am Anfang ganz groß - beim Schreiben hier im Forum. Beim Radfahren ging Euch doch dann die Puste aus. Wobei man Dich ausnehmen muß. Du hast die Fahne lange hoch gehalten.
Am Wochenende mache ich einige gemütliche Touren für den ADFC. Aber am Montag möchte ich einen Nightride machen. Ich stelle einen Eintrag ins LMB für 19 Uhr ab Dreieich. Ich könnte auch über den Patershäuser Hof fahren (Treffpunkt 19 Uhr 30),  wenn jemand Interesse hat aus Dietzenbach oder  Heusenstamm noch mitzufahren.
Ab Mittwoch bin ich in Latsch in Südtirol. Dort führt die Zeitschrift "Mountain Bike" eine Testwoche für neue Fahrräder durch.  Ich werde Euch dann schreiben, was es interessantes neues gibt.
erdi01, einen Stammtisch finde ich gut, aber bitte nicht am 26.10., da habe ich keine Zeit. Ich biete den 23.10,  25. 10 oder 27.10 an. Ort wäre mir egal. 
So, dass war meine langes Schreiben für heute.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi hi, so langsam erweckt der WIPOKA mein Interesse ...

für Googles Äußerung setzt's schon mal die ersten 5 K.O. Schläge  

und mat, gieb Die keine Mühe Du kannst unsere Mädels  nicht abwerben  

das zweite "Truh K.O. Team" steht gedanklich eingentlich auch schon. Mit den "echten" Offenbachern MissMarple, Lupo und Loti und den hochgeschätzten Hanauern BlackTreck und Sakir  
(ich muß blöd sein, das vorzuschlagen, die ziehen uns ja ab ...)

Wer was gegen die Vermählung hatt möge sich jetzt äußern oder für den Rest des WIPOKAs schweigen und fahren  

und nebenbei setzt's die nächsten 5 K.O. Schläge für Google


----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jungs

in der Einzelwertung bin ich ja auf alle Fälle dabei. Und da lass ich ja die meisten deutlich hinter mir    

Und dazu werde ich noch die Verforenheit haben, meine Punkte dann und wann mit Euch gemeinsam zu sammeln...Ha Ha 

Euer Goldbär


----------



## KillerN (13. Oktober 2006)

@Loti  Bin dabei am Montag  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (13. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mit den "echten" Offenbachern MissMarple, Lupo und Loti und den hochgeschätzten Hanauern BlackTreck und Sakir


mit diesen 2 mädels wollte ich schon immermal inteam werden  
bin dabei....


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> mit diesen 2 mädels wollte ich schon immermal inteam werden
> bin dabei....


 der Spruch reißt mich gerade aus dem Mittagsschlaf ...

 ich bin mal wieder falsch imteam ...

 es fehlt nur noch die Zusage vom Leitwolf und das zweite Team steht  

Dann denkt Euch mal Euern Teamnamen aus ... einen Vorschlag hatte ich schon gelesen.


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Oktober 2006)

Notiz an mich selbst: Don't drink and post.


			
				loti schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bischen Konkurrenz mit den AWB'lern ist schon gut. Das macht die langen Winternächte amüsanter. Also m.a.t streng dich mal auf dem Rad an und nicht bei Abwerbeversuchen. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wart ihr am Anfang ganz groß - beim Schreiben hier im Forum.


Darin liegt doch der Sinn des Winterpokals, worum soll es da denn sonst gehen?  
Ich seh schon, der Winter wird lustig.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Andreas (13. Oktober 2006)

Eigentlich ist der m.a.t. ja schon eine halber TruH'ler  
so oft wie er sich in diesem Thread aufhält und auf Malle bekommt er noch das passende Trikot übergestülpt...  

@Erdi01: Wo sind die Bilder von der Ronneburg?


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Oktober 2006)

Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob vielleicht jemand die nächste 2 Wochen Urlaub hat. Wollte wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall noch mal zur Burg Frankenstein, Burg Breuberg und vllt. bietet sich noch was an


----------



## Sakir (13. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der m.a.t. ja schon eine halber TruH'ler
> so oft wie er sich in diesem Thread aufhält und auf Malle bekommt er noch das passende Trikot übergestülpt...



ich habe noch ein Trikot bei mir rumliegen, steht zwar ein anderer Name drauf....  

@Redrum05: hast du dir etwas für den kommenden Sonntag gedacht ?

Michael


----------



## Lupo (13. Oktober 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall noch mal zur Burg Frankenstein, Burg Breuberg und vllt. bietet sich noch was an



*BINSELBERG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
...ein klassiker


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Oktober 2006)

@Sakir... genau geplant hab ich jetzt noch nicht, was ich wann mach. Das mach ich auch vom Wetter abhängig.

Binselberg könnte ich sicherlich auch ne schöne Tour anbieten! Müsste natürlich wissen, wie ihr Zeit habt 
Dieses Wochenende hab ich aber leider keine Zeit, da Bruder umzieht und man will ja selber auch mal geholfen bekommen. Montag werd ich aber auf jeden Fall was fahren.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (13. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> na von mir aus, bin ich halt der 5. Mann.
> 
> Namensvorschlag "Truh K.O. Team - wir schlagen alle" (*K*reis *O*ffenbach)
> 
> ...



Schön das du mit dabei bist Erdi.  
Bei dem Stammtisch bin ich natürlich mit dabei, logo. Lokation und Datum geht von meiner Seite aus klar.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2006)

na wer sagt's denn binnen kurzer Zeit zwei komplette Truh Wipoka Teams  

@[email protected] auch beschlossen. Ort lege ich mal die Schnitzel-Ranch in Dudenhofen fest. Termin noch verhandelbar. Außer Loti hatt Niemand Wünsche geäußert ... 

@[email protected] hast Du Sonntag vor ne Indien Summer Tour anzubieten oder soll ich was machen  

Bilder von der Ronneburg gibt's eingentlich gar keins. Auf dem Weg dorthin ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=302788&cat=5983

@[email protected] ich werde was fahren, wenn gewünscht was anbieten. Lasse aber auch gern Andreas oder jemand Anderen guiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (13. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] auch beschlossen. Ort lege ich mal die Schnitzel-Ranch in Dudenhofen fest. Termin noch verhandelbar. Außer Loti hatt Niemand Wünsche geäußert ...
> 
> @[email protected] hast Du Sonntag vor ne Indien Summer Tour anzubieten oder soll ich was machen



Am Stammtisch bin ich auch dabei.  

Sonntag habe ich wieder Laufeinheiten. Wollte mir eigentlich das WE wieder freihalten, hat aber berufstechnisch nicht geklappt. Mit der Indian Summer Tour wird es von meiner Seite erst am 5.11. etwas. Naja, momentan sind die Bäume ja eh noch nicht verfärbt. Letztes Jahr waren wir am 29.10. unterwegs.


----------



## KillerN (14. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand lust heute Nachmittag ne Tour zu fahren ?
So ab 15/16 Uhr richtung Hohe Straße oder eher Binselberg *schmunzel*

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Oktober 2006)

danke an Lupo Tour's für die kurzfristig angesetzte Lichtenberg, Neukirchner Höhe und Ruine Rodenstein Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht  Und demnächst wird das hier auch wieder angekündigt ...


----------



## Andreas (16. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> danke an Lupo Tour's für die kurzfristig angesetzte Lichtenberg, Neukirchner Höhe und Ruine Rodenstein Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht  Und demnächst wird das hier auch wieder angekündigt ...



Ich habe mich gewundert wieso es hier so still war wo doch einige Leute etwas fahren wollten.

Gibt es eigentlich interesse an einem dritten WP Team? Ich haette noch einen Kannidaten.


----------



## Sakir (16. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gewundert wieso es hier so still war wo doch einige Leute etwas fahren wollten.


wenn die Tour erst bekannt gegeben wird, wenn alle wieder zuahuse sein 
ist das mitfahren schlecht (gelle Erdi01   )

@Redrum05: ich fahre diese Woche morgens eine Runde und beende sie 
dann auf meiner Arbeit, daher ist wohl eine mitfahrt eher schlecht, schade

@Stammtisch: klar warum nicht bin dabei


----------



## Google (16. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> wenn die Tour erst bekannt gegeben wird, wenn alle wieder zuahuse sein
> ist das mitfahren schlecht (gelle Erdi01   )


Wenn das mit dem Ankündigen von Touren wieder klappen würde, bestünde eine reele Chance, das man wieder öfters zusammen fahren würde und eine engere Gemeinschaft wird.

Ich hoffe weil die Hoffnung immer zuletzt stirbt  

Ich denke mal dass die beabsichtigten Touren im Hanau/Spessartthread ja in der Regel  jedem bekannt sind, so dass ich sie nicht noch extra hier posten muß ??   

Mit dem Stammtisch weiß ich leider noch nicht ob es klappt.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Oktober 2006)

@Sakir.. alles klar! Zieh dich aber warm an. Ich hab heute aufm Weg zur Arbeit ganz schön gefrohren im Pulli  

Werd mich gleich mal umziehn und dann die herliche Sonne ausnutzen


----------



## KillerN (16. Oktober 2006)

So und jetzt ganz Vorbildlich wie es sich gehört:

Odenwaldtour am Sonntag: LMB 

Ich will immer der blauen Markierung folgen, weiter als 1,5 Std von Heusenstamm aus bin ich noch nicht gefolgt, da war ich aber auch schon in den ersten Odenwälder Hügeln angekommen *g*

Ich habe vor mal max. 3 Std der Markierung zu folgen, eher die Heimkehr eingeschlagen wird. Tempo wird dementsprechent niedrig sein.

Wer hat lust mitzukommen ? Kaffepause habe ich auf jedenfall vor !  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Andreas (16. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> So und jetzt ganz Vorbildlich wie es sich gehört:
> 
> Odenwaldtour am Sonntag: LMB
> 
> ...









 Der Weg geht von Offenbach über Hirschhorn nach Eppingen (150 km).

Also ein echter ODW-X. 

In 3h kommt man aber maximal zur Hälfte oder man fährt ganz durch und mit dem Zug zurück. Das kommt vom Zeitaufwand auf's gleiche raus. Ich würde bis zur Neunkirchner Höhe mitkommen, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin auch mit dabei. Um 13 Uhr werde ich am Patershäuser Hof sein.


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Oktober 2006)

Wetter war zwar heute sonnig, aber verdammt kalt! Bei abfahrten war mir nen langes Trikot+funktions Shirt eigentlich zu dünn. Bin von Urberach aus erst mal über Gr.-Umstadt zum Otzberg und dann irgendwie wieder heim. Den Weg würde ich so nie wieder finden, aber waren dann am Schluß ca. 3 Std, 900Hm und ne schöne Tour 


Wegen Sonntag weiß ich leider noch nicht, ob ich die Zeit dazu hab. Ansonsten wäre ich aber gerne dabei!


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Oktober 2006)

Am 29.10. gibt´s mal wieder eine Tour rund um Hanau. Hier geht´s zum LMB-Eintrag.

Leider kann ich an dem Donnerstag nicht zum Stammtisch kommen, aber ich hoffe, wir sehen uns dann alle bei der Tour.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> wenn die Tour erst bekannt gegeben wird, wenn alle wieder zuahuse sein
> ist das mitfahren schlecht (gelle Erdi01   )


gilt nicht nur für mich   Ich gelobe aber Besserung und deshalb ...

... geht's hier zur Eröffnungsveranstallung des WIPOKAs 2006/2007

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3412

Der Termin ist auf den *Freitag 27. Oktober *gerutscht, da einige mit dem Ursprungstermin Probleme haben und sonst keine Wünsche geäußert wurden.

... geht's hier zum ersten Regelmäßigen Nighride im Kreis Offenbach. 
Am *09. November *und an *allen darauffolgenden Donnerstagen*:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3413

Den Treff lasse ich als Versuchsballon starten, bei ausreichend Interesse und Teilnahme wird er weiter steigen und evtl. ausgebaut. Bei keinem Interesse und mangelnder Teilnahme wird er platzen. Es liegt an Euch was daraus wird  

@KillerN, Sakir, [email protected] Ihr dürft gern auf Euren Hompages werben 

@[email protected] ein wenig Promotion bei Deinem ADFC schadet auch nicht 

@[email protected] ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei. Warum bin nur ich Eingetragen


----------



## KillerN (17. Oktober 2006)

So... Loti, ein neuer, dessen Name mir jetzt nich geläufig ist und ich sind heute einen schönen Nightride gefahren. Am Ende haben wir den "neuen" zwar auf einer Sandabfahrt verloren, was aber kein so großes Problem darstellte, da er sich gut auskannte *zumGlück*  

Durch mein 2. NiPack (THX an Dr. Faust & den Krankenhaustrail an der Hohenmark  ) kann ich jetzt beide Mirage Leuchten <3 Std laufen lassen, bei voller Leistung  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Erdi -Site werde ich Morgen bzw. Heute updaten. 
        -Donnerstag ist in der Regel ein guter Tag für einen Nightride  

@Andreas Mit dem durchfahren ist eine Idee, wir können das ja kurzfristig abklären, ein paar Euros für den Zug sollte man in dem Falle halt mitnehmen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei. Warum bin nur ich Eingetragen


Ei ich zum Beispiel hab an dem Tag die buckelische Verwandschaft bei mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (17. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> gilt nicht nur für mich   Ich gelobe aber Besserung und deshalb ...


so ist recht  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Am 29.10. gibt´s mal wieder eine Tour rund um Hanau.


da bin ich schon in Ortenberg auf dem Markt....  

ich wollte mal erwähnen, das  heute morgen verdammt kalt ist... 3C° hat mein Thermometer angezeigt....


----------



## RedRum05 (17. Oktober 2006)

Also beim Stammtisch wäre ich generell dabei, aber ich muss noch schaun wie ich dort hin und wieder heim komme... 

Wegen Sonntag weiß ich leider immer noch nichts Genaues... hoffe aber, dass es klappt. Werd wohl morgen wieder ne schöne gemütliche Tour richtung ODW machen  - schön das Schülerleben *g*

@Sakir.. Ich hab dir gesagt, dass du dich warm anziehen sollst   *fingerheb*
Ist aber wirklich verdammt kalt geworden


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected] die ODW-X Season ist beendet. Jedenfalls für mich. Ich werde es wohl so wie Andreas halten und auch auf der Neunkirchner Höhe umdrehen.

@[email protected] mit gutem Beispiel vorran gehen, ich meine fahren mit dem Rad  
Na da findet sich schon ne Lösung


----------



## Deleted 37613 (17. Oktober 2006)

Jaja die Schüler... die haben Zeit.  

Ist im Kegelcenter eigentlich ein Tisch reserviert oder fallen wir einfach ein und plündern die Küche??


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2006)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Jaja die Schüler... die haben Zeit.
> 
> Ist im Kegelcenter eigentlich ein Tisch reserviert oder fallen wir einfach ein und plündern die Küche??



noch nicht, aber bei der Anzahl werd ich das wohl noch tun.


----------



## KillerN (21. Oktober 2006)

Sooo Leute, morgen gehts ja in den Odenwald  

Ich hoffe mal das es nicht Regenen wird, sonst müssen wir es wohl verschieben  

Aber da wir uns ja um 13 Uhr erst am Patershäuserhof treffen haben wir dann noch genug Zeit um uns abzusprechen.

@Andreas wolltest du nicht auch mit ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Sakir (21. Oktober 2006)

Halli Hallo,
wollte mal anfragen was für den Donnerstag geplant ist ?
eine schöne knightride-runde durch den vilbeler wald wäre ganz nett

Michael


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> wollte mal anfragen was für den Donnerstag geplant ist ?
> eine schöne knightride-runde durch den vilbeler wald wäre ganz nett
> 
> Michael



huhu michael, schön dich mal wieder zu lesen, ich dachte, du wärst innerlich schon ins würtembergische, also zu den sauschwaben  abgereist 

kann leider am donnerstag net, werd den abend als flammekuchenbäcker an der heimischen feuerstelle verbringen 

allenfalls dienstags 

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## Sakir (21. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> allenfalls dienstags



da kann ich warscheinlich erst am Montag zu/ab sagen !
wäre aber für mich auch i.O., man ist doch flexibel  

Grüße


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> da kann ich warscheinlich erst am Montag zu/ab sagen !
> wäre aber für mich auch i.O., man ist doch flexibel
> 
> Grüße



d.h. man sieht sich montag beim planschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (21. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> d.h. man sieht sich montag beim planschen?


wenn ich so drüber nachdencke... klar, warum eigentlich nicht   noch bin ich hier


----------



## KillerN (21. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> noch bin ich hier



Machst du demnächst Urlaub oder ziehst du um ? 
Wäre schön wenn du mir dein Profil zusenden könntest für meine Site, damit wäre die Kathegorie "Rider" fast vollständig.  

Donnerstag werde ich sicher was anbieten, da ich Di & Mi nicht kann. 
Montag werde ich evtl. auch ne kleinigkeit fahren, das werde ich dann im Forum kurz ankündigen (da u.a. zu Loti schiel)  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Sakir (21. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Machst du demnächst Urlaub oder ziehst du um ?


nep, wechsel nur den Brötchengeber........ 
bin dadurch voraussichtlich die nächste 4-6 Monate in der Nähe von Stuttgart

Profil....mach ich die Tage


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2006)

machen wir halt DO nen Nightride zum Flammkuchenbäcker  

@[email protected] ich werde morgen so 2-2,5 Std. mitfahren und dann drehen. Will Schummis Abschiedrennen guggen.

Heute war ich in Bad Kreuznach, Stromberg und dem angrenzenden Soonwald schöne Gegend


----------



## KillerN (22. Oktober 2006)

Ok, bis dahin sollten wir wohl die Neukirchner Höhe erreicht haben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> machen wir halt DO nen Nightride zum Flammkuchenbäcker



Keine schlechte Idee... Nightride mit Einkehr   

Ich hab dieses Wochenende noch die Ehrenvolleaufgabe zu renovieren und kann heute leider nicht mit in ODW fahren. Werd evtl. mal kurz joggen gehn oder so was machen, aber F1 schau ich auch heute Abend!
Wünsch euch viel Spaß und kommt wieder heile heim.


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2006)

Tach allerseits

ich muß meine Teilnahme am Stammtisch leider wieder absagen  . In Kürze ist ein Stammtisch unseres Threads geplant und dass wird dann einfach zu viel (nicht für mich aber für die Family  ) Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal.

Euch schon mal viel Spass falls man voneinander nichts mehr hört bis dahin  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2006)

ums vorweg zu nehmen, Killer is es nicht vergönnt auf der Neunkirchner Höhe zu stehen  

Und das blaue Quadrat haben wir unterwegs auch verloren  Dafür ein blaues Deieick gefunden und schließlich auf dem roten Quadrat gelandet.

Am Orteingang von Neunkirchen haben wir kehrt gemacht weil uns die Zeit davon lief. 

Jetzt sitz ich hier frisch geduscht und das Schummirennen kann geginnen  

@[email protected] so so, man muß halt Prioritäten setzen. Nicht sich sonder seiner Family  

Und der Rest hat bei dem Wetter doch wohl nicht in der Bude gesessen


----------



## Lupo (22. Oktober 2006)

..nachdem ich bissi länger geschlafen hab hats nur noch für ne runde fussgängerslalom an der nidda entlang gereicht



Erdi01 schrieb:


> machen wir halt DO nen Nightride zum Flammkuchenbäcker


edit: der ofen bleibt kalt, wir lassen irgendwo backen aber wenns net stört dass ich max. 2 flammkuchen gleichzeitig backen kann können wir das mal im hinterkopf behalten 





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Heute war ich in Bad Kreuznach, Stromberg und dem angrenzenden Soonwald schöne Gegend


kann ich dir nur bestätigen dann merk dir schonmal ortsnamen, wegezeichen und was sonst noch wichtig ist, morgen abend wirste ausgefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin dann auch irgendwann nach Hause gekommen.  
Mir hats gefallen auch wenn wir nicht die Spitze des Berges erreicht haben.
Das nächste Mal werden wir es schaffen.


----------



## Andreas (23. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ums vorweg zu nehmen, Killer is es nicht vergönnt auf der Neunkirchner Höhe zu stehen



Naja, der Killer ist ja noch jung. Er hat ja noch ein paar Jahre in denen er sich die Erklimmung der Neunkirchner Höhe vornehmen kann.  

Dabei sind wir doch damals auch dem blauen Quad. gefolgt?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (23. Oktober 2006)

Soeben habe ich erfahren, dass ich am Freitag Abend arbeiten darf.  
Deshalb kann ich nicht zum Stammtisch kommen....


----------



## Deleted 37613 (24. Oktober 2006)

Es ist soweit, wir können uns beim Winterpokal eintragen
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/
Steht unser Teamname denn eigentlich schon endgültig fest?


----------



## KillerN (24. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Namensvorschlag "Truh K.O. Team - wir schlagen alle" (*K*reis *O*ffenbach)



Habe eben das Team eröffnet  

@Andreas FÜhrt deine Indian Summer Tour nicht zufälligerweise an der Neunkirchner Höhe vorbei ?   

Grüße
Jens

EDIT: Die Teamliste scheint nicht gerade oft aktuallisiert zu werden, daher muss man sich mit dem Anmelden für ein Team noch etwas gedulden, noch sind wir nicht gelistet.


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Oktober 2006)

So hab mich dann mal als Mitglied beim Team "TruH K.O" angemeldet. Steht also drinn - auf Seite 3.

Mal schaun was die Winter"saison" so bringen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (24. Oktober 2006)

Ok RedRum ist schon akzeptiert  

Wie heißt der Teamnamen des Zweiten Teams ?

Wer war nochmal dabei ?

Loti,Lupo,Missmarple,Sakir und Blacktrek  ?

Gibt es kein drittes Team ? Barracuda, Steelmanni, Ippie etc. fahren ohne Team ?!

Bin am upgraden meiner Site und würde das gerne schnellstens reinbringen.

Danke
Jens


----------



## Andreas (24. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ok RedRum ist schon akzeptiert
> 
> Wie heißt der Teamnamen des Zweiten Teams ?
> 
> ...



Hans-Joachim aus der Nähe von Stuttgart würde auch gerne wieder mitmachen. Sakir und Lupo haben ihn ja beim Afterwork Biken mal kennengelernt als er mal beruflich hier in der Gegend war.

Truh K.O.'s ich bin angemeldet


----------



## Deleted 37613 (25. Oktober 2006)

Bin auch angemeldet.   
Es kann losgehen wo ist mein Rad....


----------



## KillerN (25. Oktober 2006)

Ok das erste Truh K.O. Team steht  

Wir sind mal wieder die Ersten   AWB, Googles Mannen etc. haben noch nicht mal nen Teamnamen  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Plattfuß (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe folgende Zeilen schon bei den ANDEREN Hanauern geschrieben.
Ich würde gerne meine Erste Tour anbieten.
Diese soll auf der Permanenten MTB Strecke in Sulzbach bei Aschaffenburg ablaufen. Habt ihr Bock/Bike um mitzufahren???
Datum:   29.10.06
Länge:    ca.30km
Strecke:  Trails bergauf/bergab
Höhenmeter: ca. 650
Pause: Nach der hälfte der Strecke
Weitere Infos: http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de

Wer die Strecke noch nicht gefahren ist, sollte die Gelegenheit nutzen!!!
Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit und ihr seid dabei. 

Falls einige von euch gerne mitfahren wollen, Bitte kurze Antwort bis Donnerstag Abend, damit sich das einstellen ins LMB lohnt.


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Oktober 2006)

Plattfuß schrieb:


> Habt ihr Bock/Bike um mitzufahren???
> Datum:   29.10.06


Ich würde diese Tour eigentlich schon gerne mitfahren, aber am Sonntag biete ich selbst schon eine Tour an (siehe LMB).

Wie wär´s denn, wenn Du Deine Tour am Sonntag drauf anbietest?


----------



## Plattfuß (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich möchte gerne auf ein Rennen in Hainburg aufmerksam machen.
Es findet am 5.11.06 in Hainburg/Hainstadt bei Hanau statt.
Leider habe ich die Ausschreibung nur als .pdf Datei vorliegen.
Da ich NICHT weiß wie man die hier Anzeigen kann, Bitte ich um eine
Mail damit ich Sie euch senden kann.
Vielleicht kann Sie auch jemand von euch einstellen, oder mir zeigen
wie so etwas funktioniert.
Das Renne ist ein CC Rennen mit einem Rundkurs von ca. 3km länge.
Die Renndauer beträgt 50min+1Runde
Startgeld 10.-

Hoffe wir sehen uns...... Greez Plattfuß


----------



## KillerN (26. Oktober 2006)

Das PDF ist auf meiner Site downloadbar (Rechtsklick, Ziel speichern unter) im Bereich Racing.


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2006)

Heute war ja bekanntermaßen ein Stammtisch made bei TruH  

Wir möchten noch mind. ein drittes Team stellen und haben daher mal folgende Fahrer zusammengetragen, welche keinen Team haben, wäre doch schön wenn wir das ändern können  

Also ich zähle mal auf:

Barracuda
Steelmanni
Ippie
Puls190
Hans-Joachim
Grün
tschoah

Habe ich jemanden vergessen ? ... es ist halt schon spät *g*

Also dann kann die Diskussion starten  

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: AUCH AN NEUE DIE DAS LESEN UND MITMACHEN WOLLEN IN UNSEREM TEAM, EINFACH POSTEN ! *g*


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich morgen die "Tour rund um Hanau" fahren möchte und mich sehr freuen würde, von Euch noch ein paar Mitfahrer begrüssen zu dürfen.

Sonja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> ...und mich sehr freuen würde, von Euch noch ein paar Mitfahrer begrüssen zu dürfen.
> 
> Sonja



..bin dabei allerdings mit der option wegen zu viel wasser von oben wieder auszusteigen....warten wirs ab


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> ..bin dabei allerdings mit der option wegen zu viel wasser von oben wieder auszusteigen....warten wirs ab



DITO


----------



## Sakir (28. Oktober 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> ich wollte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich morgen die "Tour rund um Hanau" fahren möchte und mich sehr freuen würde, von Euch noch ein paar Mitfahrer begrüssen zu dürfen.


bin in Gedanken mit dabei !!!

wollte mal kurz meine Abwesendheit der letzten Zeit berichten.....

bedingt durch eine Schleimbeutel Entzündung im Knie konnte ich die letzten
Woche nur sehr sehr sehr beschränkt Rad fahren...
da die Entzündung nciht weggeht, werde ich am kommenden Dienstag in der
Emma-Klinik operiert ! d.h. ihr werdet wohl dieses Jahr auf mich und mein Bike
verzichten dürfen.... sorry geht nicht anders  

bis denne Michael


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Oktober 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> Emma-Klinik operiert ! d.h. ihr werdet wohl dieses Jahr auf mich und mein Bike
> verzichten dürfen.... sorry geht nicht anders


Ach, wasn Mist!   
Na, hoffentlich klappt das mit der Operation auch gut. Ich drück die Daumen! 

@Sonntags-Tourer: Denkt dran, dass heute Nacht die Uhr umgestellt wird!


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2006)

Michael, ich wünsch Dir einen guten und schnellen Heilungsverlauf. Sehe es positiv. Danach hast Du endlich Ruhe mit dem Mist  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Oktober 2006)

So mal wieder am PC.
Nachdem im ich es am Freitag leider nicht zum Stammtisch geschafft hab - ich hoffe Killer hat mich entschuldigt  - war ich dann noch heute am Hockenheimring bissl Autos schaun 
Bikefreies aber trotzdem ziemlich verplantes Wochenende! 

@Sakir.. bekommst von mir noch ne PN!


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich wollte mich nochmal bei Euch bedanken und sagen, dass ich mich tierisch über die Tour heute gefreut hab!  

Wir waren insgesamt zu neunt, womit ich nie gerechnet hätte.  Und das Wetter war ja sagenhaft, womit sicher auch keiner gerechnet hat. Wunderschönes sonniges Herbstambiente, griffige Trails und eine nette Gruppe, was will man mehr?  

Und die Showeinlage von Steve05 bei unserem kleinen Abstecher an den Märchensee/Seeloch (oder wie auch immer das da heisst) war allererste Sahne. 

Ich fahre Teile dieser Tour relativ häufig als Nightride, allerdings wäre mir die ganze Strecke für abends nach der Arbeit doch etwas lang. Ich hatte am Ende 3:55 reine Fahrzeit auf dem Tacho. Es ist aber kein Problem, diese Tour zu verkürzen. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## tschoah (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin.

Also bei der Tour heute wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen. 
Leider kann man zur selben Zeit nur an einem Ort sein. Mein schmucker Renner wollte bei dem tollen Wetter ausgeführt werden. 
Eine wirklich super Runde ich wie ich lese, war es bei euch genauso gut.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir demnächst trotzdem mal die Strecke zeigt.

Bis denne,
Marcel.


----------



## Andreas (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi, 

ich habe jetzt auch wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken, denn heute war bei unerwartet bestem Wetter mein Debüt beim Frankfurt Marathon. 

Der Lauf hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und an der Strecke feuerten viele Zuschauer und Band`s die Läufer an. Die letzten 4 km waren knallhart. Meine Beine haben beim Biken nie so gebrannt. In 4:18 h habe ich gefinished. Eigentlich wollte ich unter 4 h laufen, aber wegen meiner Knieprobleme und einer Erkältungsattake letzte Woche habe ich es etwas langsamer angehen lassen.

Die Tour von Sonja habe ich jetzt schon wieder verpasst, bin aber bestimmt mal dabei.

Nächste Woche biete ich bei passendem Wetter die traditionelle Indian Summer Tour im Odenwald an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (30. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken, denn heute war bei unerwartet bestem Wetter mein Debüt beim Frankfurt Marathon. ...



denn mal herzichen glückwunsch  tolle leisteung. wenn auch mehr als 4 std im sattel für mich kein problem sind wären sie mir zu fuss eine qual 

aber dass schönste dabei ist dass man dich jetzt öfter wieder selbst im sattel sieht


----------



## Sakir (30. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> In 4:18 h habe ich gefinished.




ey mann ey, concret !!!


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Oktober 2006)

Sauber Andreas  
... und ich arbeite noch an na gescheiten Leistung fürn Halbmarathon, da rennst du schon komplet durch FFM 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald wieder auf na Tour!


----------



## Ippie (31. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken, denn heute war bei unerwartet bestem Wetter mein Debüt beim Frankfurt Marathon.
> 
> Der Lauf hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und an der Strecke feuerten viele Zuschauer und Band`s die Läufer an. Die letzten 4 km waren knallhart. Meine Beine haben beim Biken nie so gebrannt. In 4:18 h habe ich gefinished. Eigentlich wollte ich unter 4 h laufen, aber wegen meiner Knieprobleme und einer Erkältungsattake letzte Woche habe ich es etwas langsamer angehen lassen.



Hallo zusammen, 
Respekt Andreas zu Deiner Leistung. Eine gute Zeit! So um die 4 Stunden ist schon echt gut.

Mein Jahresziel war auch der Frankfurt-Marathon gewesen. Leider hat mich meine fehlende Sportmotivation weit zurück geworfen. Meine Bikes heulen auch schon rum und wollen gefahren werden Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Nächstes Jahr gibt es wieder einen Frankfurt-Marathon.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Andreas (31. Oktober 2006)

Der Termin des Frankfurt Marathons liegt jedenfalls gut. Nach einer guten Bikesaison kann man mit relativ geringem Aufwand (10 Wochen) in einen Lauf-Trainingsplan einsteigen.

Dafuer das ich letzten Winterpokal zum ersten Mal ueberhaupt ueber 10 km gelaufen bin hat es gut geklappt.

Gruss Andreas ... der immer noch starken Muskelkater hat


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected] Team Mitglied im 3 Eisbären Team wäre schon mal eine Motivationsmöglichkeit  

@[email protected] Wer hat Dich nach dem Mara eingentlich heimgetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (31. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Team Mitglied im 3 Eisbären Team wäre schon mal eine Motivationsmöglichkeit
> 
> @[email protected] Wer hat Dich nach dem Mara eingentlich heimgetragen



Die Sibylle ist ja auch mitgelaufen und wir sind zusammen hin gefahren. Sie hat zwar 20 Minuten für den Mara länger gebraucht, war aber danach noch total fit.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Sibylle ist ja auch mitgelaufen und wir sind zusammen hin gefahren. Sie hat zwar 20 Minuten für den Mara länger gebraucht, war aber danach noch total fit.


ich sage nur Eisenwomen, über so ein Frankfurt Mara lacht sie doch nur ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen, ich fahre jetzt kurzfristig bei euch mit wenns nichts ausmacht!  Wir sehen uns dann später.


----------



## schlumpf1175 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch die GPS-Daten vom Hasenstabweg oder weis wo ich sie her bekomme.

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Torsten


----------

